# Started trying straight after loss - where are we now



## Emum

This is a follow on thread to first timer's starting to try straight afterwards thread. We started this thread because some of us are still trying, and some happily have conceived again and will be discussing their pregnancy and their hopes and fears. We wanted a place where now pregnant regulars could comfortably stay without worrying that their pregnancy chat would upset those with recent losses, but we all started off together as TTCers. We welcome new posters who are trying to conceive again and everyone is welcome to stay on the thread once they have their BFP. However, in line with usual B and B guidelines it is not appropriate to make a BFP announcement on this thread if you have not previously been contributing to it. For ladies who are joining at a vulnerable time in their lives, please be aware that contributors who go on to get a BFP are encouraged to post pictures of their scans and positive test results.


----------



## Lozdi

:flower: That was quick! Would have taken me ages to think of a starting post! :haha:

I sense a chicken hotpot in my very near future. :munch:


----------



## ickle pand

Marking my place :)


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> :flower: That was quick! Would have taken me ages to think of a starting post! :haha:
> 
> I sense a chicken hotpot in my very near future. :munch:

Yumm. I'm still hungry but think am off to bed shortly. I've been trying to lose the Xmas poundage, and been really good about what I'm eating, and entering everything into an app online which calculates my calories. So was completely disgusted when I weighed this morning and had put on a pound and a half since yesterday! The general trend is still downwards, have lost about 5lbs in total, but can't really work out why the scales bumped up by such a big amount today when I hadn't cheated!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum! We have a new home! Now we need some nice pictures to hang on the walls to make it more cosy so let's get those scan pics coming ladies!!


----------



## Lozdi

Aha! Its a weightwatchers chicken hotpot. Its really tasty but there isn't enough of it to fill, so perfect if you need a little munch but have a weight loss plan to stick to!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Can I join? lost my first ever cupcake 8 weeks 2 days on 12th december, just couldn't believe 14 months trying\hundreds of pounds spent on tests\supplements\hospital appointments and it still wasn't enough :(

the light at the end of the tunnel currently is that I ovulated cd28 which means I'm now in my 2ww. Im a sufferer of irregular cycles (50+ days) so was put on clomid which brought them right back down to a decent length. The fact I ovulated earlier on in a cycle WITHOUT the help of clomid feels like a blessing, I want to go shout it from the rooftops.

So I'll be testing in 12 days, well, last time I tested at 13dpo and got my bfp, so technically thats only 11 days off :D :D :D so excited.


----------



## Tess.ie

Where am I? Right here!! :) still ttc, how come it was so easy the last time and so difficult now we are "trying"!?


----------



## ickle pand

I wish the first time was easy for me. I hope the second time doesn't take as long lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Tanzie and Tess! Welcome to the gang! 
Loz, my friend was trying to be nice. But I still don't want to see her. And that's what made me cry even more. I am sick of this and want the old me back.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> I wish the first time was easy for me. I hope the second time doesn't take as long lol!

Me too! Years of fertility treatment to conceive two of mine, and one happy quick conception. Another reason why our most recent loss was so devastating, as we know we have issues.

Tanzi, do you know why your cycles are long and irregular? I have PCOS and I think there may be other ladies along from the other thread who do too. I do ovulate now and have normal cycles after ovarian drilling a few years ago, but I remember how frustrating it was before that.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Tanzi and Tess! :hugs::flower:

Kindness always gets me in floods more than anything else. Don't worry you will be with child again before long, I feel it in me bones!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum. I don't know what it is but ovarian drilling sounds like it may give me nightmares!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Tanzie and Tess.

Thankyou Emum!! 

Loz - I overlaid my chart, a lot of similarities. 

I would love to be the exception and show my OH swimmers are super resilient ov-3 with a bfp. I am not expecting that (well maybe a little :blush:) but I am looking forward to next month. Am I daft for trying next month? I just don't think I could wait another 6 week for the repeat set of tests.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum. I don't know what it is but ovarian drilling sounds like it may give me nightmares!

Same! :wacko:


----------



## karacal

Hi everyone. Nice to see some new faces :thumbup: and great to have a new home. I am currently in 2ww after mc on 15th dec at 6w. I am on cd29 and o'd cd21 so waiting patiently to test :wacko:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I was pregnant and lost mine at 4w5d in Dec. I believe I got my AF right away. I didn't chart for my O, nor do I know for sure if I o'd, but if I did it would have been a few days ago. So I'm currently in my 2ww if things stayed in cycle as usual. Fx'd for a BFP.


----------



## pinksmarties

karacal said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to see some new faces :thumbup: and great to have a new home. I am currently in 2ww after mc on 15th dec at 6w. I am on cd29 and o'd cd21 so waiting patiently to test :wacko:

Ooo not long to test, when are you going to hold out till? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Tanzie and Tess.
> 
> Thankyou Emum!!
> 
> Loz - I overlaid my chart, a lot of similarities.
> 
> I would love to be the exception and show my OH swimmers are super resilient ov-3 with a bfp. I am not expecting that (well maybe a little :blush:) but I am looking forward to next month. Am I daft for trying next month? I just don't think I could wait another 6 week for the repeat set of tests.

I don't know which tests need to be done 6 weeks apart, but once you mention the Reynauds they might decide that its best to focus on that first, is there treatment?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Sweetpea and Karacal :flower::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

They repeat the clotting/leiden V as they might miss a +ve result as it does fluctuate through they cycle. However, everything I've seen seems to suggest that if it all comes back -ve lots of rmc people get put on aspirin/(maybe) progesterone anyway. The Reynauds is associated with autoimmune which is something I don't think most hospitals test for (like what Fili had to do). I think they do antiphosolipids but not specific NK tests

Just found this though so it maybe ok

Secondary Raynaud phenomenon should be distinguished from primary Raynaud phenomenon (Raynaud disease). They are distinct disorders that share a similar name. Raynaud disease is characterized by the occurrence of the vasospasm alone, with no association with another illness. Secondary Raynaud phenomenon is a designation usually used in the context of vasospasm associated with another illness, most commonly an autoimmune disease.

Just realised I had halo nevus after my holiday last year, just before mc and that is classed as autoimmune process, oh and asthma/eczema.

I still think everything will come back okay and it was just bad luck.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Lozdi said:


> Hi Sweetpea and Karacal :flower::hugs:

Hello lozdi :wave:
Congrats on your pregnancy! :)


----------



## Lozdi

SweetPea0903 said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sweetpea and Karacal :flower::hugs:
> 
> Hello lozdi :wave:
> Congrats on your pregnancy! :)Click to expand...

Thankyou! :flower: I'm trying to embrace PMA :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> They repeat the clotting/leiden V as they might miss a +ve result as it does fluctuate through they cycle. However, everything I've seen seems to suggest that if it all comes back -ve lots of rmc people get put on aspirin/(maybe) progesterone anyway. The Reynauds is associated with autoimmune which is something I don't think most hospitals test for (like what Fili had to do). I think they do antiphosolipids but not specific NK tests
> 
> Just found this though so it maybe ok
> 
> Secondary Raynaud phenomenon should be distinguished from primary Raynaud phenomenon (Raynaud disease). They are distinct disorders that share a similar name. Raynaud disease is characterized by the occurrence of the vasospasm alone, with no association with another illness. Secondary Raynaud phenomenon is a designation usually used in the context of vasospasm associated with another illness, most commonly an autoimmune disease.
> 
> Just realised I had halo nevus after my holiday last year, just before mc and that is classed as autoimmune process, oh and asthma/eczema.
> 
> I still think everything will come back okay and it was just bad luck.

I don't really understand the differences there, but I agree with you about it likely being bad luck. Your losses were very different. I expect you will be joining the cautious thread before long! :happydance::flower:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Lozdi said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sweetpea and Karacal :flower::hugs:
> 
> Hello lozdi :wave:
> Congrats on your pregnancy! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou! :flower: I'm trying to embrace PMA :hugs:Click to expand...

I know I'm going to have a tough time with that once I get my bfp. 
That's why I'm actually thinking about holding off until the 30th to test instead of the 23rd. Less waiting and worrying til the first appt with the OBGYN. But we will see. Have to beat the :witch: first.


----------



## karacal

Lozdi said:


> Hi Sweetpea and Karacal :flower::hugs:

:flower: Hi lozdi Congrats again on pregnancy :hugs: Hope everything settling in nicely :thumbup: I'm gonna try and hold out til next wednesday but will prob test sooner (once tests arrive... ordered some from amazon yesterday :blush:)... fingers xd.


----------



## Lozdi

At first I wanted to put off testing til at least 14 dpo, but then I decided I wanted to test really early for accurate ruling out of possible early BFP (FF addicted chart researching let me to be really particular lol) I tested 5-10 (bfn) dpo then stopped to see if AF would show, but found a forgotten cheapie test on 11 dpo, and got a faint line. It was nerve wracking though, half expecting to get AF anyway on 14 dpo. I highly recommend not testing early!


----------



## karacal

I am normally a 28 day cycle without fail. But since I have ttc straight after mc have no idea when to test. Started trying in Nov and got bfp on 01/12 mc 15/12... Taking 1st day of mc as cd1 I am at cd30 since its now fri and I am never late. Tho I o'd 3 days later than Nov .... :wacko: So big question when to test?????


----------



## Lozdi

Thats a difficult question to answer! I don't even think I O'd right after my loss, and would have had no clue at all as to when to test. How about you test if AF hasn't shown in one weeks time? Did you test until you saw a negative after the loss?


----------



## karacal

Went to docs 1 week after mc they did test and was neg... she said could start ttc straight away. Was planning to test next wed so long as AF does not get me before that


----------



## Lozdi

karacal said:


> Went to docs 1 week after mc they did test and was neg... she said could start ttc straight away. Was planning to test next wed so long as AF does not get me before that

Good plan, fingers crossed for no AF!


----------



## karacal

Getting late gonna head to bed... got work at 9. Catch up later.
:sleep:


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey yes its getting late! I have to be up at 8 lol :sleep: :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Ovarian drilling isn't as horrific as it sounds. Not that I've had it. I'd love to though, if only to get rid of some of the pressure at ov time. 

Welcome to the new ladies. This thread is a following from a really really long one that a few of us felt we didn't belong in anymore so we decided to have our own thread :)

AFM - Between a heavy AF and still being ill, I'm pretty miserable still. DH came to bed after me but I kept getting up just to get a cuddle from him because I felt so sorry for myself. Feeling a little better this morning though so hopefully it continues. I'm not too annoyed about AF either since I've been a little worried that they've been too light and that my lining might not be thick enough. Roll on a Valentines BFP :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ladies,

Ickle - I am glad you feel a bit better, and I'm with you on a valentines bfp!!

Kara - it is so tempting to test but then an early +ve is so nerve racking too!! Glad you are holding out till next week.

Mrsmmig - hope Af isn't being to hard on you. It's a day off today? Just relax and have a nice day.

Loz - hope you slept well with no nightmares.

Hello to everyone else. Last day today, Rubbish sleep again, I get a bit stressed the day before a holiday in case I have forgotten anything and I tend not to relax till through security. Flight very early tomorrow and I am looking forward but am going to miss you all!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi Can I join? lost my first ever cupcake 8 weeks 2 days on 12th december, just couldn't believe 14 months trying\hundreds of pounds spent on tests\supplements\hospital appointments and it still wasn't enough :(
> 
> the light at the end of the tunnel currently is that I ovulated cd28 which means I'm now in my 2ww. Im a sufferer of irregular cycles (50+ days) so was put on clomid which brought them right back down to a decent length. The fact I ovulated earlier on in a cycle WITHOUT the help of clomid feels like a blessing, I want to go shout it from the rooftops.
> 
> So I'll be testing in 12 days, well, last time I tested at 13dpo and got my bfp, so technically thats only 11 days off :D :D :D so excited.

Hey Tanz!! Welcome welcome! :) I'm so excited that you are in your tww! I can't wait for you to test! :)



Tess.ie said:


> Where am I? Right here!! :) still ttc, how come it was so easy the last time and so difficult now we are "trying"!?

Welcome! I wish that it had been easy for me the first time around. It took me 17 months of ttc before I conceived and then I lost it to a chemical pregnancy. :( I hope the next doesn't take me nearly that long!



ickle pand said:


> I wish the first time was easy for me. I hope the second time doesn't take as long lol!

Same here!



pinksmarties said:


> I would love to be the exception and show my OH swimmers are super resilient ov-3 with a bfp. I am not expecting that (well maybe a little :blush:) but I am looking forward to next month. Am I daft for trying next month? I just don't think I could wait another 6 week for the repeat set of tests.

Hah! I've love it if you ended up pregnant from this cycle! :D As for the other... idk. If it was me I wouldn't want to wait, but I can also see why you want to... sooo... I'm no help! Sorry. :dohh:



karacal said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to see some new faces :thumbup: and great to have a new home. I am currently in 2ww after mc on 15th dec at 6w. I am on cd29 and o'd cd21 so waiting patiently to test :wacko:

Welcome!! YAY for being in the 2ww! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!



ickle pand said:


> AFM - Between a heavy AF and still being ill, I'm pretty miserable still. DH came to bed after me but I kept getting up just to get a cuddle from him because I felt so sorry for myself. Feeling a little better this morning though so hopefully it continues. I'm not too annoyed about AF either since I've been a little worried that they've been too light and that my lining might not be thick enough. Roll on a Valentines BFP :)

*hugs* I'm glad you are feeling a bit better, and I'm TOTALLY rooting for a V-day bfp for you! :D

Thanks Emum for starting the thread!! I like our new home. :) As for me... still same old same old... waiting for that darn bleeding to stop!


----------



## Chele78

Morning ladies.... Hope I "qualify" for the new thread! 

I am officially on CD8, so let the smep start! Yay! Really putting all my efforts and positive thoughts into this month being the month to get a sticky bean and a lovely :bfp: right before Valentine's day - which will also be 12 year anniversary of hubby proposing. :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Everyone's welcome here Chele, we just didn't want to get in the way of people using the thread for it's original purpose :)


----------



## Emum

Wow! Go to bed and get up to 4 new pages and everyone has been chatty.

So I caved, as you all knew I would and tested, and BFN of course :(. Not helped by the fact that I tested at 4am having been woken by DD who then wouldn't settle for a couple of hours, until my husband lost his patience and shouted at her to go back to bed. So am feeling sleep deprived and fed up this morning. Hope DS2 behaves himself and I can get a chance to rest later.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning ladies! Kcal, just wanted to say things can be a bit different after mc, I set myself up for a huge disappointment this cycle. I used to have a regular/irregular cycle of 28 days one month, and 25 or 26 the next, without fail. And never any longer. This month I had horrendous nausea and by cd29 still no AF. Despite loads of negative hpts I was convinced I was pregnant then the witch flew in on day 30. I was devastated. However that was just me and I really hope this is your cycle!
Pink and Ickle - I feel a bit like Ickle. My AF's since the Eric have all been a bit light and weird but this one is heavier and more normal. So I'm hoping that's a good sign. But you know if it hadn't been for all the negative hpts I would have suspected a chemical last cycle. I really did feel pregnant. 
Anyway this is a new cycle and although I am feeling wiped out I'm feeling positive. I'm also enjoying a few days off temping.


----------



## loubyloumum

Wow, I've woken up to two new threads.....you ladies have been busy :haha:

I think they are both a great idea though.....good work gang :winkwink:

Oh Emum I'm sorry for the BFN :( 
There is still LOADS of time for that line to develop yet hun :flower: I have my fxd for you.
Aw MrsMig I'm sorry you got upset following your call with your friend yesterday....I want to come and just give you a great big hug :hug: You WILL get there lovely, I promise xxx
Pink, I hope you have a lovely holiday :) And I sure hope your OH swimmers are the best and you get that BFP :)
Hi to all the new ladies :wave: (although technically I am a new to THIS thread :haha:) I am so sorry for your losses :hugs:
I will be lurking over this thread to keep up with all you wonderful ladies so when you all get your BFP I can jump for joy and celebrate for you all xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you are feeling good for the next cycle mrsmig af will soon be gone.

Emum - I can't remember how many dpo you are, I am sure it is still very early though liek you said, still keeping everything crossed.

hi chele - I'll count you in the three Valantines to be bfp so far then.


----------



## pinksmarties

Louby this is a thread for everyone ladies ttc and pg girls that can chat/show scans etc without worrying it may be too much/intimidating those for newly mc ladies.


----------



## loubyloumum

I love it Pink. I think it's a great Idea :) xxx


----------



## Tarabay

Hey ladies!! Oh wow! Louby snap, I get up this morning to a new thread too! Can't stop as on my fone! Getting ready to head down to see my brand new niece!:) thought it would have been hard when she was born but not as bad as I thought! Just a tiny bit jealous! Is that ok!!!?? Hope everybody well! Glad to see fili out and back home and back with us! :)
Still waitin for o day!! Speak soon! Xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Tara - I find it easier with babies than bumps too. Who can be sad with a beautiful baby they get to cuddle? That doesn't stop me wanting to steal the beautiful baby though :)


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Tara - I find it easier with babies than bumps too. Who can be sad with a beautiful baby they get to cuddle? That doesn't stop me wanting to steal the beautiful baby though :)

Me too, its the pg and the bump I miss the most. One of the porters brought his new baby grandaughter in and I had to avoid that which was a first as normally I'm not too upset.


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey we will be at 700 pages again before long!

I slept all through the night so wasn't too tired when I woke up, so I nipped into town for my last digi (just got a 3+ yay!) 6 more ww chicken hotpots....and some low dose asprin because I got to worrying about my blood. The only problem now is I'm back to tired again but youngest has to be at nursery in an hour, so no nap for me! :sleep::nope:

Although I tested early, I still recommend not testing early...but on the other hand there is alot to be said for knowing you didn't have a chemical. I think with testing there is no right and wrong way really is there! As long as you are peeing on the right stick! (hcg, not twigs!)


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - big Yay for the 3+ so exciting.

I suppose testing early is a catch 22. I might not have realised I was pg in December although I have NEVER had a 35 cycle I coud hve put to down to changes after eric. At least now I am getting test done because of it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know what you mean Loz. And like I say I still think something happened last cycle, but I'm not going to dwell on it. But I'm taking the measure of not ordering ic's this month so I can't test early. It has left me feeling emotionally drained, without wishing to sound too dramatic :wacko:
I am the same with babies, my lovely thoughtful friend who told me she was pregnant a couple of weeks ago had a birthday on Monday and I popped round with a gift for her. Another friend of hers who I don't know turned up with her 9 week old baby. She texted me later to apologise and I said it was bumps that bothered me not babies. She thought I was crackers.


----------



## ickle pand

As I've said before I test early because I need to stop the meds I'm on as soon as I get a BFP but I also feel like as hard as any loss is, I'd rather know that my baby was being mourned rather than passing without being noticed at all. I often wonder if I've had other chemicals that I didn't know about before last year when I started to educate myself properly. It's a very personal issue though and there is no right or wrong.


----------



## jd26

Guys, I just wanted to say- Thank You!!

I had a miscarriage in Nov @ 5w4 and was devastated- it was only u guys that keep my spirits up- now im 4 weeks gone and scared stiff that somethings gonna go wrong- just the usual after a loss i suppose- oh and i TOTALLY agree about the whole bump thing- babies are so cute AND u get to hand them back when they cry whereas bumps look at u whichever way u turn lol! 

So yes- thank u and good luck to all u guys trying and the ones who are pregnant too!!


----------



## Lozdi

I have wondered that too Ickle. I'd always rather know than not. We all have to do what is right for ourselves. When I was on bc I used to wonder what was up, because AF would never show when the pill break came until a few days ito it. I have since learnt that I O 'late' so what it must have been was my 32/33 day cycle fighting with my 28 day pill packets!


----------



## Lozdi

jd26 said:


> Guys, I just wanted to say- Thank You!!
> 
> I had a miscarriage in Nov @ 5w4 and was devastated- it was only u guys that keep my spirits up- now im 4 weeks gone and scared stiff that somethings gonna go wrong- just the usual after a loss i suppose- oh and i TOTALLY agree about the whole bump thing- babies are so cute AND u get to hand them back when they cry whereas bumps look at u whichever way u turn lol!
> 
> So yes- thank u and good luck to all u guys trying and the ones who are pregnant too!!

Hi there, I'm sorry for your loss, and also congrats on this new bean. Theres a cautiously pregnant thread on the go if you'd like to come be cautiously baking a bun with us. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ma-but-not-taking-granted-2.html#post14983477


----------



## auntylolo

Hello girls, what a nice new thread! I'd like to come over here too, as I feel like it's been a lifetime since I mc'd, not saying I'm totally over it, but I'm definitely more trying to get pg after a loss rather than trying straight after mc. Does that even make sense?!:dohh:
What a day I had yesterday! Puppy was at the vets to get his nuts off, so I had to be out and doing stuff all day to keep me occupied before I could go and pick him up. Hubby was so worried about him last night he went and slept in the spare room so Boris (the dog) could sleep in the bed with me incase he needed anything, bless him he's such a softy!
Looking forward to using my cbfm again, but it will probs be a few more days before it asks for a stick since I didn't get a peak til cd19 last time. And, hopefully going to the casino tomorrow night for a bit of a blowout and a few vodkas:wine:


----------



## Little_1

Hey girls...my af is due today... well if im running on a 28 day cycle its due today, but i dont know... i dont think iv made a baby this month (didnt get to dtd very often) but i do hav quite a few pains in my stomach, not cramps..more like ovary pains but i dont know wat to think... i need to go get a hpt and test anyway cuz im bein taken into hospital tomoro for a camera test (falling apart i am lol) so i need to know for sure either way...my feelings are torn atm tho becuz i so want this test to be positive but for my ongoing health problems i need it to be negative so i can have these tests :S just feeling quite...id say confused atm lol xx


----------



## Lozdi

Little_1 said:


> Hey girls...my af is due today... well if im running on a 28 day cycle its due today, but i dont know... i dont think iv made a baby this month (didnt get to dtd very often) but i do hav quite a few pains in my stomach, not cramps..more like ovary pains but i dont know wat to think... i need to go get a hpt and test anyway cuz im bein taken into hospital tomoro for a camera test (falling apart i am lol) so i need to know for sure either way...my feelings are torn atm tho becuz i so want this test to be positive but for my ongoing health problems i need it to be negative so i can have these tests :S just feeling quite...id say confused atm lol xx

Hi Little 1 :hugs: That does sound confusing indeed. Definately mention the possibility of being pregnant when you go to the hospital, they may have some sensitive tests to make sure.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Chele78 said:


> Morning ladies.... Hope I "qualify" for the new thread!
> 
> I am officially on CD8, so let the smep start! Yay! Really putting all my efforts and positive thoughts into this month being the month to get a sticky bean and a lovely :bfp: right before Valentine's day - which will also be 12 year anniversary of hubby proposing. :happydance:

Of course you qualify! I think we started this thread so that anyone who had suffered a miscarriage would qualify no matter what state they currently are in. Glad to have you here too!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning ladies! Kcal, just wanted to say things can be a bit different after mc, I set myself up for a huge disappointment this cycle. I used to have a regular/irregular cycle of 28 days one month, and 25 or 26 the next, without fail. And never any longer. This month I had horrendous nausea and by cd29 still no AF. Despite loads of negative hpts I was convinced I was pregnant then the witch flew in on day 30. I was devastated. However that was just me and I really hope this is your cycle!
> Pink and Ickle - I feel a bit like Ickle. My AF's since the Eric have all been a bit light and weird but this one is heavier and more normal. So I'm hoping that's a good sign. But you know if it hadn't been for all the negative hpts I would have suspected a chemical last cycle. I really did feel pregnant.
> Anyway this is a new cycle and although I am feeling wiped out I'm feeling positive. I'm also enjoying a few days off temping.

Didn't you have at least one test that you thought was positive? Maybe that IS a sign that you had a chemical? Regardless, I'm glad you are enjoying the few days off temping. :hugs:



ickle pand said:


> Tara - I find it easier with babies than bumps too. Who can be sad with a beautiful baby they get to cuddle? That doesn't stop me wanting to steal the beautiful baby though :)

Same!!



ickle pand said:


> As I've said before I test early because I need to stop the meds I'm on as soon as I get a BFP but I also feel like as hard as any loss is, I'd rather know that my baby was being mourned rather than passing without being noticed at all. I often wonder if I've had other chemicals that I didn't know about before last year when I started to educate myself properly. It's a very personal issue though and there is no right or wrong.

I'm the same way ickle. It kills me to know that I lost a child, but I'd hate even more to think that I hadn't even noticed! :nope:



jd26 said:


> Guys, I just wanted to say- Thank You!!
> 
> I had a miscarriage in Nov @ 5w4 and was devastated- it was only u guys that keep my spirits up- now im 4 weeks gone and scared stiff that somethings gonna go wrong- just the usual after a loss i suppose- oh and i TOTALLY agree about the whole bump thing- babies are so cute AND u get to hand them back when they cry whereas bumps look at u whichever way u turn lol!
> 
> So yes- thank u and good luck to all u guys trying and the ones who are pregnant too!!

Welcome and congrats!! I'll add you to my prayers for a healthy happy 9 months!!



Little_1 said:


> Hey girls...my af is due today... well if im running on a 28 day cycle its due today, but i dont know... i dont think iv made a baby this month (didnt get to dtd very often) but i do hav quite a few pains in my stomach, not cramps..more like ovary pains but i dont know wat to think... i need to go get a hpt and test anyway cuz im bein taken into hospital tomoro for a camera test (falling apart i am lol) so i need to know for sure either way...my feelings are torn atm tho becuz i so want this test to be positive but for my ongoing health problems i need it to be negative so i can have these tests :S just feeling quite...id say confused atm lol xx

Is it possible that you are only now ovulating? I hope things work out for the best and that if you do do the tests, that you are able to figure out a solution!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Dodger! :flower: Whens the next bloods? Must be sooooo close now!


----------



## Little_1

lozdi, im gna get a test myself today and then ill get them to test in hospital 2morrow just to be sure. 

dodgercpkl, do u no i could b ovulating, cuz i didnt hav any of these ovulating pains all month...after this af im def gna get opks bcuz i hav pcos so i dont no wen or even if i do o each month...


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Hi Dodger! :flower: Whens the next bloods? Must be sooooo close now!

Next bloods are on Tuesday. I did another hpt last night and it took the full time to even show up and was definitely barely there! So I'd say I'm getting very close and I'm hoping that I might even get a negative hpt this weekend! 



Little_1 said:


> lozdi, im gna get a test myself today and then ill get them to test in hospital 2morrow just to be sure.
> 
> dodgercpkl, do u no i could b ovulating, cuz i didnt hav any of these ovulating pains all month...after this af im def gna get opks bcuz i hav pcos so i dont no wen or even if i do o each month...

Do you temp at all? I have pcos as well and while I know some ladies with pcos swear by opks, I never had any luck with them. But by temping I am able to tell if I'm ovulating or not. The signs sound very much like it could just be late ovulation so it wouldn't surprise me! :)


----------



## Emum

Just saying hello to Filipenko, who hopefully will be along in a mo to see what we've been gassing about here!


----------



## loubyloumum

I'm giggling to myself at how many threads I am now flicking back and forth too and still seeing our wonderful bunch of friends :) 
We seem to be slowly taking over the B&B forum lol! xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Ooops! I'm almost late to school! Back in a bit *gets all road runner*


----------



## auntylolo

loubyloumum said:


> I'm giggling to myself at how many threads I am now flicking back and forth too and still seeing our wonderful bunch of friends :)
> We seem to be slowly taking over the B&B forum lol! xxxx

Me too, I love having these little mini support networks. Makes me feel like I don't have to dump things on my friends irl.


----------



## Little_1

dodgercpkl said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dodger! :flower: Whens the next bloods? Must be sooooo close now!
> 
> Next bloods are on Tuesday. I did another hpt last night and it took the full time to even show up and was definitely barely there! So I'd say I'm getting very close and I'm hoping that I might even get a negative hpt this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Little_1 said:
> 
> 
> lozdi, im gna get a test myself today and then ill get them to test in hospital 2morrow just to be sure.
> 
> dodgercpkl, do u no i could b ovulating, cuz i didnt hav any of these ovulating pains all month...after this af im def gna get opks bcuz i hav pcos so i dont no wen or even if i do o each month...Click to expand...
> 
> Do you temp at all? I have pcos as well and while I know some ladies with pcos swear by opks, I never had any luck with them. But by temping I am able to tell if I'm ovulating or not. The signs sound very much like it could just be late ovulation so it wouldn't surprise me! :)Click to expand...

i never thought of temping, tbh im new to this whole ttc thing...before i got pregnant we were just letting things happen naturally...that took 4 YEARS.. so now were going to try and help things along because we couldnt wait another 4 years.. do you just take you temp everyday and wait for a change?


----------



## ickle pand

Little1 - that's pretty much it but you have to take your temp first thing every morning before you move or speak, at the same time everyday (even at the weekend) and it needs to be after at least 3 continuous hours of sleep to be accurate. There's a great site called Fertility Friend that you can use to chart your temperatures. It has a charting course that teaches you everything you need to know. Lots of us have FF links in our signatures, you can just click on them and have a wee peek at our charts to see what we mean. Because so many of us do it, there's always plenty of help if you're struggling :)


----------



## filipenko32

Count me in! :wave:


----------



## Lozdi

auntylolo said:


> loubyloumum said:
> 
> 
> I'm giggling to myself at how many threads I am now flicking back and forth too and still seeing our wonderful bunch of friends :)
> We seem to be slowly taking over the B&B forum lol! xxxx
> 
> Me too, I love having these little mini support networks. Makes me feel like I don't have to dump things on my friends irl.Click to expand...


Same here, support from those better equipped to be supportive rather from rl friends who mean well but can't all understand.

Us? Take over? But, its not like we are a chatty bunch....:blush::haha:

Little, I knew nothing of temping when I got on here, and wasn't sure if I wanted to get that into it, but it drew me in, and I really enjoyed it actually. You get to know your cycle very well, and it completely eliminates that whole not knowing when your last period was (I never kept track before). You will need a basal thermometer, which will read your temp to 2 decimal places, as sometimes the shift is subtle.


----------



## filipenko32

I can't believe I've missed 7 pages!!!


----------



## Lozdi

To be fair, the 7 pages did spring up pretty fast lol you know what we are like!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> To be fair, the 7 pages did spring up pretty fast lol you know what we are like!

first 4 within 2 hours!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I keep looking at my chart again, I am sure one day it will speak to me. Getting the urge to poas but I know nothing will be there. I'll be glad if I can get a 10+ day LP, and I don't get AF on the plane. That once happened flying to Dominican and I wasn't prepared. So bad I had to wipe the airline seat, awful - never want to repeat that.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Little_1 said:


> i never thought of temping, tbh im new to this whole ttc thing...before i got pregnant we were just letting things happen naturally...that took 4 YEARS.. so now were going to try and help things along because we couldnt wait another 4 years.. do you just take you temp everyday and wait for a change?

Yep that's it indeed! You do need a BBT thermometer, but those aren't that expensive and that will clue you in on the more subtle changes that your body makes. I fought doing this for the first year and a 1/2 that I was ttc because I was afraid that I would get too obsessed or it would feel more like a job or something, but once I finally caved, I found that it really gave me a sense of control over things. Maybe it helped that the first month that I chose to temp turned out to be the month that I got pregnant and the first month that my cycle really got back on track, but prior to getting my bfp, it was fantastic to actually KNOW that I had ovulated and that my body was WORKING!



ickle pand said:


> Little1 - that's pretty much it but you have to take your temp first thing every morning before you move or speak, at the same time everyday (even at the weekend) and it needs to be after at least 3 continuous hours of sleep to be accurate. There's a great site called Fertility Friend that you can use to chart your temperatures. It has a charting course that teaches you everything you need to know. Lots of us have FF links in our signatures, you can just click on them and have a wee peek at our charts to see what we mean. Because so many of us do it, there's always plenty of help if you're struggling :)

Actually, I can never take mine at the same time because I work shifts. According to FF and my OB, it's fine to temp at different times as long as you try and keep everything as much the same as possible - ie take your temp after at least 3 hours of sleep and do so immediately after waking up. I love Fertility Friend (FF) as it's just easy to use! :)



filipenko32 said:


> Count me in! :wave:

You found us! YAY!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Little1 -I'd give temping a go as the others have said. Definite sense of control and does help in understanding your body. I love it.

I'll have to read up about time differences for when I am away.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - how are you getting on with the AC and epo?


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> I keep looking at my chart again, I am sure one day it will speak to me. Getting the urge to poas but I know nothing will be there. I'll be glad if I can get a 10+ day LP, and I don't get AF on the plane. That once happened flying to Dominican and I wasn't prepared. So bad I had to wipe the airline seat, awful - never want to repeat that.

Ooo! I just looked at your chart and it really IS looking good actually! I do wonder....

OMG. That would be soooo awful! I always make sure I have pads with me on plane rides... just in case. >.<


----------



## Little_1

This is all great help and has actually lifted my mood a good bit, thanks ladies :).... now can i buy any bbt or is there a recommended brand of one?...gna get myself prepared to go full steam ahead next month (we'll call this month a "rest" period between mmc and bfp :) )


----------



## pinksmarties

Little_1 said:


> This is all great help and has actually lifted my mood a good bit, thanks ladies :).... now can i buy any bbt or is there a recommended brand of one?...gna get myself prepared to go full steam ahead next month (we'll call this month a "rest" period between mmc and bfp :) )

I got mine from Amazon, it wasn't expensive at all. You can temp orally or vaginally (Twinkle temping!!). A lot of us now twinkle temp as it is more accurate especially if you breath through your mouth a lot at night.


----------



## Little_1

this is a really stupid question pink but is there different bbt's dependiing on how your going to temp?? think im mite just grab one of amazon and give it a go :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Little_1 said:


> this is a really stupid question pink but is there different bbt's dependiing on how your going to temp?? think im mite just grab one of amazon and give it a go :)

No difference. As long as it records to 2 decimal places e.g 36.45


----------



## filipenko32

You know what girls, I'm wondering whether to do ntnp in the run up to not ttc :haha: and not think about babies, okps or charts at all. :haha: do you think that would work??!!


----------



## filipenko32

Is mrs migg aware of this thread?


----------



## Little_1

thanks :) theres one on amazon for £6, and it has a temp chart, and 10 cheapie hpt and 10 opt with, so it'll do for a start :) .... havnt even ordered it and im already impaitently waiting lol never mind that my af still hasnt came and im preparing for next month lol


----------



## Lozdi

Mine is one that boots used to sell, and I got it on ebay from a Lady who had never used it because she got BFP right after she purchased it. I'm going to message her actually to say thanks, as its obviously a lucky one! I can't sell it on though, aside from planning to temp right through the pregnancy, I have had that thing in my twinkle, and even though it is cleaned everyday, it would be just so wrong to sell it!

Twinkle temping is best because it will still give you an accurate reading even when you have had a cold and slept with your mouth open. Plus the bleep is muffled by thighs! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> You know what girls, I'm wondering whether to do ntnp in the run up to not ttc :haha: and not think about babies, okps or charts at all. :haha: do you think that would work??!!

Yup Mrs Miggins is aware don't worry :flower:

I think if ntnp will help you relax then definately go for it- do whatever you find to be easiest. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Little_1 said:


> thanks :) theres one on amazon for £6, and it has a temp chart, and 10 cheapie hpt and 10 opt with, so it'll do for a start :) .... havnt even ordered it and im already impaitently waiting lol never mind that my af still hasnt came and im preparing for next month lol

lol I know the feeling! It never hurts to get them and try them out in advance either. :blush:



Lozdi said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> You know what girls, I'm wondering whether to do ntnp in the run up to not ttc :haha: and not think about babies, okps or charts at all. :haha: do you think that would work??!!
> 
> Yup Mrs Miggins is aware don't worry :flower:
> 
> I think if ntnp will help you relax then definately go for it- do whatever you find to be easiest. :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally agree with Loz. :hugs: Do what makes you feel best and most relaxed!


----------



## pichi

wow this thread moves fast! Lol. Where am I... I'm about to try and catch an eggy if im lucky ^_~


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> wow this thread moves fast! Lol. Where am I... I'm about to try and catch an eggy if im lucky ^_~

:winkwink::sex::spermy::dust::dance:


----------



## pichi

Haha thanks lozdi. Opks ate getting darker so fx'd :D

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lozdi

I started taking low dose asprin today. I ummm'd and ahhh'd over it, and decided to do it as although I have no known clotting issue, I haven't actually been tested for one and this will probably sound really newbish, but when I injure myself, I clot so fast I astound myself and I thought just maybe that might get worse during pregnancy. Last time I bled was after getting a really deep injury on my big toe due to catching it on the corner of the front door, and it literally stopped bleeding in less than a minute. There was me thinking woot I clot like a badass, but having had a MMC I did get to wondering if my blood might have been at fault. The toe injury was so deep that after it clotted and closed, it was still sore for almost 3 weeks! I'm sure no injury that takes 3 weeks to heal fully should be clotting up in under 60 seconds!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> Haha thanks lozdi. Opks ate getting darker so fx'd :D
> 
> How are you feeling?

I feel ok in myself, and very exited to hear your OPK's are getting darker! On your marks....get set.....CHASE!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Fil, Antelope, glad you found us, I was going to message you tonight if you hadn't. Pink I "thanked" you as you reminded me to take my AC! I'm taking 2 AC twice a day and 2 EPO once a day. I will stop taking the epo after ov but I may take the AC up to AF (what the hell, let's have a bit of pma. Up to bfp!) 
Dodger, I thought I maybe saw a ghost of a line but it was probably wishful thinking. 
Little1, sorry for your loss and welcome to our happy little gang. You are so going to be hooked on temping! I always said I would never do it but like the other ladies I have enjoyed learning about my cycle, and I found it gave me a feeling of control after my second mc which I needed enormously. And the support from these lovely ladies is awesome. Fil did you go for your walk? How are you feeling now?


----------



## dodgercpkl

pichi said:


> wow this thread moves fast! Lol. Where am I... I'm about to try and catch an eggy if im lucky ^_~

Go get him!!! WOOOO! :D



Lozdi said:


> I started taking low dose asprin today. I ummm'd and ahhh'd over it, and decided to do it as although I have no known clotting issue, I haven't actually been tested for one and this will probably sound really newbish, but when I injure myself, I clot so fast I astound myself and I thought just maybe that might get worse during pregnancy. Last time I bled was after getting a really deep injury on my big toe due to catching it on the corner of the front door, and it literally stopped bleeding in less than a minute. There was me thinking woot I clot like a badass, but having had a MMC I did get to wondering if my blood might have been at fault. The toe injury was so deep that after it clotted and closed, it was still sore for almost 3 weeks! I'm sure no injury that takes 3 weeks to heal fully should be clotting up in under 60 seconds!

Wow! That is impressive! I hope it helps!! :hugs:

Ok so silly me, I had to do another hpt today and I truly had to squint to see the line! :happydance: I'd guess that I must be under 10 hCG since the hpt line was so faint and took pretty much the full time just to even show that much and my first quant test that showed I was pregnant was 10 hCG... this test is no darker then that one for sure! I think I might just might get my negative test this weekend! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also biiiig time :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: because I haven't had blood on the last 3-4 wipes OR the panty liner over the course of 5-6 hours! I'll take the non-bleeding while I can get it, and hope that it's finally gone for good! 

In non-pregnancy news, it's possible that I might be improving in another area of my life as well! I was diagnosed with sleep apnea shortly around the same time I was diagnosed with pcos. I was put on a cpap machine and have been trying my best to use it and get used to it. Well when I got pregnant, I just couldn't do it because of the nausea - I felt almost suffocated with it on! So I stopped wearing it. Then I had the miscarriage and I just didn't have it in me to struggle with it with so much else going on so I kept not using it. So when I talked to the doc today about it, he said it sounds like I might just not need it anymore since I'm not waking myself up with snoring or anything. He said that my weight loss might have been enough to relieve most or all of the problem! So now I have to do a test this weekend - sleep with a thing attached to my finger for 5-6 hours - and we'll see where we are!


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies you'll be proud of my baby steps. I watched the 30 Day Shred on YouTube and decided that I could probably do it do I went out to tesco and bought it. They've got it for £5 just now or £8 for 2 fitness DVDs so I bought a Pilates one too. I also got an exercise mat too that was reduced. It's not the same as actually doing it I know but at least I'm prepared for when I'm feeling better. 

Can't remember if it was this thread or the other one where we were speaking about the 30 day shred or not and I'm on my phone so can't be bothered checking. I supposed we'd better transition over the general chat to here anyway lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Back getting more painful, slight cramps, feels like AF on her way. I just want at least a 10 LP pleeeeeeease! 

Anyway signing off for a week. 

Sarah - I am sure your scan will be brilliant.

fili - take thing easy, no more running for a few days. :hugs:

Loz - enjoy your WW hotpots.Your scan will soon be here.

Mrsmig -hope AF buggers off soon then you can get to poas for ov.

Ladies be good and catch those eggys.


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Ladies you'll be proud of my baby steps. I watched the 30 Day Shred on YouTube and decided that I could probably do it do I went out to tesco and bought it. They've got it for £5 just now or £8 for 2 fitness DVDs so I bought a Pilates one too. I also got an exercise mat too that was reduced. It's not the same as actually doing it I know but at least I'm prepared for when I'm feeling better.
> 
> Can't remember if it was this thread or the other one where we were speaking about the 30 day shred or not and I'm on my phone so can't be bothered checking. I supposed we'd better transition over the general chat to here anyway lol

i have the 30 day shred and it is brilliant! i only done it for a few days and i felt amazing (if not sore!) haha i done that plus swimming and general walking and lost 3" off each thigh!

you can get cheap weights if you don't have some already from asda


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:cry:Pink - big hugs, have a great time. I will miss you


----------



## Lozdi

have a lovely time skiing Pink!

I'm in bits....eastenders, Pat's funeral. Funerals do me in, even fictional ones. :cry:

Internet and /or my computer are trying to wind me up! Freezing alot, and winding me up! Going to turn it off for a bit as a prevention against me dropping it down the cellar stairs! :ninja::comp::gun::comp::bodyb::comp::grr:


----------



## pichi

i didn't even know she was dead! been that long since i've seen eastenders!


----------



## karacal

ickle pand said:


> Ladies you'll be proud of my baby steps. I watched the 30 Day Shred on YouTube and decided that I could probably do it do I went out to tesco and bought it. They've got it for £5 just now or £8 for 2 fitness DVDs so I bought a Pilates one too. I also got an exercise mat too that was reduced. It's not the same as actually doing it I know but at least I'm prepared for when I'm feeling better.
> 
> Can't remember if it was this thread or the other one where we were speaking about the 30 day shred or not and I'm on my phone so can't be bothered checking. I supposed we'd better transition over the general chat to here anyway lol

This thread moves sooo fast. Anyway 30 day shred is amazing... u will b a little sore but no pain no gain!!! Zumba is good fun too Amazon have it for 26 with freepost. Pink have agreat hol and hope af stays away.


----------



## Emum

Go ickle, go ickle :happydance: :happydance:

You'll love it. Well I'm going to be honest, you'll hate it for the first 5 days or so, but then you'll suddenly find it a lot easier, and that you get a real high for the rest of the day after you've done it, and then you'll be hooked. And you'll start dropping Jillian'isms into your daily speech and bark at people to "stop phoning it in" when you think they aren't pulling their weight and they will look at you in total bafflement :rofl:

Actually I think 30 day shred is probably some sinister cult thing :haha:, thinking about it, but it does work, promise!


----------



## snarfi109

:hi:I've never posted on a forum before but have been reading a lot since our MC November 4th. I heard that it helps with the anxiety by sharing with people in the same boat so here goes. I hope it's okay if I crash. First decided to not prevent pregnancy but not really trying in August '11. Got a HPT + in September 1 day bf missed period. No complications until October w/ spotting dx with low lying placenta. Then on November 4th it ended, no DC needed. We were told to wait for AF to try again, we didn't but it didn't work. AF finally came 6 weeks later and I am now on CD 28 and 4 BFN later no AF. I am normally very regular but know things can change after a loss. Typically 28 day cycle. So as I wait I wish everyone luck.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I was stalking the other thread and say your link Emum.

For those who do not know me I am debzie, ttc #2 for the past 18 months and have had two mmcs in that time. Last one was in June last year. 

Due date was on wednesday and to be honest coped really well with it. I feel like I have more closure if that makes sense. 

So hello I will try to keep up with all you loverly ladies nut know that If Im not posting I will be lurking.


----------



## ickle pand

pichi said:


> i have the 30 day shred and it is brilliant! i only done it for a few days and i felt amazing (if not sore!) haha i done that plus swimming and general walking and lost 3" off each thigh!
> 
> you can get cheap weights if you don't have some already from asda

Thanks for that. Not sure where the nearest Asda is round here, I usually just go to the one at Portlethen on my way home from Aberdeen. I'll google though lol!



karacal said:


> This thread moves sooo fast. Anyway 30 day shred is amazing... u will b a little sore but no pain no gain!!! Zumba is good fun too Amazon have it for 26 with freepost. Pink have agreat hol and hope af stays away.

We're a chatty bunch :) What I do it go to the last unread post and then just click the multi quote for the posts I want to reply to otherwise I miss heaps lol!



Emum said:


> Go ickle, go ickle :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> You'll love it. Well I'm going to be honest, you'll hate it for the first 5 days or so, but then you'll suddenly find it a lot easier, and that you get a real high for the rest of the day after you've done it, and then you'll be hooked. And you'll start dropping Jillian'isms into your daily speech and bark at people to "stop phoning it in" when you think they aren't pulling their weight and they will look at you in total bafflement :rofl:
> 
> Actually I think 30 day shred is probably some sinister cult thing :haha:, thinking about it, but it does work, promise!

Thanks :) I've spent too long trying to find something fun and easy but speaking to my SIL about she's lost a lot of weight by "beasting" herself (BIL is in the army) made me realise that there really is no pain no gain. 



snarfi109 said:


> :hi:I've never posted on a forum before but have been reading a lot since our MC November 4th. I heard that it helps with the anxiety by sharing with people in the same boat so here goes. I hope it's okay if I crash. First decided to not prevent pregnancy but not really trying in August '11. Got a HPT + in September 1 day bf missed period. No complications until October w/ spotting dx with low lying placenta. Then on November 4th it ended, no DC needed. We were told to wait for AF to try again, we didn't but it didn't work. AF finally came 6 weeks later and I am now on CD 28 and 4 BFN later no AF. I am normally very regular but know things can change after a loss. Typically 28 day cycle. So as I wait I wish everyone luck.

Welcome snarfi. Quite a few of us have graduated from another thread that we sort of took over with chat so know each others stories, but please don't let that put you off or make you think we're cliquey. We're always happy to add to our numbers and support each other :)



debzie said:


> Hello ladies I was stalking the other thread and say your link Emum.
> 
> For those who do not know me I am debzie, ttc #2 for the past 18 months and have had two mmcs in that time. Last one was in June last year.
> 
> Due date was on wednesday and to be honest coped really well with it. I feel like I have more closure if that makes sense.
> 
> So hello I will try to keep up with all you loverly ladies nut know that If Im not posting I will be lurking.

Hello Debzie :) I feel like I've gotten closure since the due date passed too. My friend from RL who's here too (we stalk each other lol) is due in a couple of weeks and I thought that would be hard but I'm actually ok about it now. I'm just looking forward to seeing the pics of her LO.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hi Can I join?

Ive been trying to conceive Baby number two for two years... I had one tube removed shortly after my DS was born , Ive since discovered that I have PCO ( not PCOS) and that I had stopped ovulating after my 2nd Miscarriage ( ive now had 3 - last one was on boxing day:( ) Doctors put me on clomid and I fell pregnant after my 2nd cycle of it a full year after my second miscarriage... Im now obviously really down because I keep thinking it will be another year before I fall pregnant again.... Trying aspirin this time round a hoping for pregnancy No 5 soon x


----------



## dodgercpkl

snarfi109 said:


> :hi:I've never posted on a forum before but have been reading a lot since our MC November 4th. I heard that it helps with the anxiety by sharing with people in the same boat so here goes. I hope it's okay if I crash. First decided to not prevent pregnancy but not really trying in August '11. Got a HPT + in September 1 day bf missed period. No complications until October w/ spotting dx with low lying placenta. Then on November 4th it ended, no DC needed. We were told to wait for AF to try again, we didn't but it didn't work. AF finally came 6 weeks later and I am now on CD 28 and 4 BFN later no AF. I am normally very regular but know things can change after a loss. Typically 28 day cycle. So as I wait I wish everyone luck.

Welcome! I hope you get that rainbow bfp soon! :)



debzie said:


> Hello ladies I was stalking the other thread and say your link Emum.
> 
> For those who do not know me I am debzie, ttc #2 for the past 18 months and have had two mmcs in that time. Last one was in June last year.
> 
> Due date was on wednesday and to be honest coped really well with it. I feel like I have more closure if that makes sense.
> 
> So hello I will try to keep up with all you loverly ladies nut know that If Im not posting I will be lurking.

YAY! You found us! :)



Jakkiw2 said:


> Hi Can I join?
> 
> Ive been trying to conceive Baby number two for two years... I had one tube removed shortly after my DS was born , Ive since discovered that I have PCO ( not PCOS) and that I had stopped ovulating after my 2nd Miscarriage ( ive now had 3 - last one was on boxing day:( ) Doctors put me on clomid and I fell pregnant after my 2nd cycle of it a full year after my second miscarriage... Im now obviously really down because I keep thinking it will be another year before I fall pregnant again.... Trying aspirin this time round a hoping for pregnancy No 5 soon x

You are more then welcome to join! :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome new ladies and so sorry for your losses and struggles, you're more than welcome on here. A word of warning though, the ladies on here are more than lovely and you may find that you never leave!! 

Well, I am aching after my run yesterday. Going to attempt 4 laps round the field today and a bit of the bleep test sprinting - hubby has an app on his phone. Still got a bit of period pain but feeling ok generally. How is everyone today?


----------



## pichi

wow fili you're keen! running kills me- but it doesnt help i have a ledge :haha:

good morning everyone :)


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies my you have all caught the fitness bug. Hope it spreads this way too. Good luck to you all. Not quite going for a. jog but am taking dd out on her bike which does usually involve me jogging along after her when she forgets to use her brakes lol.


----------



## filipenko32

Great ickle!!! Do you need to buy those little weight things too or can it be done without those? Going to do a tescos online order and see if I can buy I online along with healthy food! X


----------



## karacal

Hi filihope ur feeling a bit better soon .. tho running is a good sign. Ive started trying to get fit again.I use 30day shred, zumba, exercise bike, rower and kettlebells just to mix thingsxup and keep me interested. I also walk quite a bit as I have a dog. So hard to get motivated when its cold and wet outside:nope:


----------



## pichi

i used to go walking twice around the loch in the summer but this weather you don't want to do anything. will take up my swimming again though :)

hmm, OPKs arn't changing and i usually ov on CD19 - guess i'm all out of sync


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks karacal I want a dog!!. Hubby is not keen though


----------



## hopeithappens

yey found u's lol 

How is everyone?

well i was going to carry on trying to get fit today but my muscles are to sore off yesterday but im kinda thinkin it might b a gd idea to eat properly and do excercise lol so think ill wait til mon then stock up on me weight watchers


----------



## Emum

Did anyone feel any little aftershocks yesterday, like a mini earthquake?

that was me falling off the healthy eating bandwagon with a huge crash! :blush::blush: I blame ickle who put the idea of chinese takeway in my head, and all you bad girls talking about chocolate!

So I did very well up until kid's teatime, and had about 590 calories in my bank for a nice meal with my OH which I had all planned. But somehow, I managed to snack on some nuts (only a small number) and a piece of cheese before he came home. Then we split a bag of kettle chips with a glass of wine, and he went off to the chinese takeaway and came back with fried rice, beef in ginger and chicken with cashew nuts. And some pork dumplings which I have a weakness for and a bag of prawn crackers. Somehow we managed to demolish all of this food between the two of us, with some diet coke. Then I remembered Lozdi said after eights were good for digestion, so had half a dozen of those to round it all off and felt a bit sick. Havent dared enter this into the myfitness app, I think it might overheat, and if not it will tell me I have 50 calories to last me until Sunday night or something hideous :haha::haha:

So this morning, scales are back up a pound (wonder why :angelnot:) and I feel decidedly :sick: And BFN of course.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry Emum. I didn't even have the Chinese myself. Didn't have any tea because I've been feeling bloated. Its like I'm constipated without the actual constipation. Starting to wonder if there's something else going on apart from the kidney infection. 

I wanted to get the house sorted out today and bake some bread but I'm just not feeling up to it. Just going to do the stuff that really needs done and watch DVDs I think.


----------



## karacal

Pichi - swimming is really good for u:thumbup: I mc on 15 dec and normally o on cd 18 this time opk.pos on cd 21.. i think its messed up my cycle. i was always 28 days.

Fili - dogs are great company plus they have the added bonus of encoutaging u to exercise :thumbup: Tho mine does not seem to know when to stop:wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Kara does your dog want to go out all the time? That would be good exercise! 
Emum that is funny! I stuck to my 1200 cals yesterday but this morning i was starving!! I have already eaten 900 cals and it's only 2pm. So just a chicken fajita and salad for me later but I would kill for a Chinese takeaway right now that all sounded soooo good. 1200 cals is not a lot is it? Oh well, I keep thinking of ALL my clothes I'll be able to get into again!!


----------



## karacal

Fili he just loves too walk. A few weeks ago i walked him 8 miles, my dh came in from work shortly after.... said he was going for a walk. dog wanted to go too... so did another 4 :dohh: crazy dog. And hes only small... hes a shih tzu.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha he is a fit dog!!  He sounds cute
I have just managed 3 laps around the field instead of 4. Hubby sat on the bench listening to football on his iPod. I get him to come with me as the field is quite lonely and I'm a scaredy cat. It's a pretty field tho surrounded by woods. But you never know do you? Anyway I'm quite proud of my 3. Four laps tomorrow! 
Emum I didn't feel earth quakes unless you count me doing 5 star jumps just for fun!


----------



## karacal

3 laps is good.... i couldnt run the length of myself:haha: mayb in a couple of weeks when i shift xmas weight .....


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies! :flower:

OH left me sleeping to see how long I'd sleep for....woke up at 3:22 pm!

Welcome Snarfi and Jakki, I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: The Ladies here saved me after my loss, support from those who know how you feel is absolutely priceless. :flower:

I'm wolfing down a chicken hotpot for my 'breakfast' and its goooood.


----------



## filipenko32

God it was hard kara, I was sweating profusely and panting like mad. Not enjoyable at all but I'm going to keep at it. 
Loz, that sleeping in time is gold standard!!


----------



## Lozdi

I have always been good at sleeping in late, but at least I have a valid excuse now other than 'well I was googling til 4 am...' :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Yah, it can only be good for you too in these early stages, lovely hubby of yours not waking you up


----------



## Lozdi

I have been letting him have sleep ins on the weekdays, so its only fair I get one at the weekend! I didn't quite mean to sleep til that late though lol I feel as though the day has been stolen. Saying that when I'm up early I nap so I guess I just took my nap all at once with bedtime!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Lozdi said:


> In non-pregnancy news, it's possible that I might be improving in another area of my life as well! I was diagnosed with sleep apnea shortly around the same time I was diagnosed with pcos. I was put on a cpap machine and have been trying my best to use it and get used to it. Well when I got pregnant, I just couldn't do it because of the nausea - I felt almost suffocated with it on! So I stopped wearing it. Then I had the miscarriage and I just didn't have it in me to struggle with it with so much else going on so I kept not using it. So when I talked to the doc today about it, he said it sounds like I might just not need it anymore since I'm not waking myself up with snoring or anything. He said that my weight loss might have been enough to relieve most or all of the problem! So now I have to do a test this weekend - sleep with a thing attached to my finger for 5-6 hours - and we'll see where we are!

I'm a Registered Polysomnographic Technologist... You may very well not need it if you lost weight. I see it all the time!! :) Congrats!!

I can see why you struggled with the mask (espically with the nausea). When I was training in my job, I had to try one of the nasal masks on, and wow, I definitely didn't expect it to be like that. I felt like I was suffocating with it (although, they didn't warn me to keep my mouth closed, so I opened my mouth and all the air went out my mouth and caused me to choke). It was horrible. haha.


----------



## Lozdi

Thats weird it says originally posted by me, but I'm sure that was Dogder's post!


----------



## Emum

I have had such a fun day today! My DD's head teacher emailed me earlier this week about an "autism friendly" theatre production of Charlottes web, and we went with DD who is autistic and has severe learning difficulties, DS1 who is nearly 12 and DS2 who is only just 2. It was just fantastic. There was a wide mix of disabled kids there, not just autistic but some in wheelchairs and some obvious Downs as well as who knows what else.

DD had a fantastic time and was completely enchanted by the whole thing. DS1 enjoyed it too, and DS2 managed the whole first half and some of the second before he got bored and had to be taken out. For anyone who hasn't been to one of these special performances (I'd guess most people!) the expectations are completely different to a normal show. Although you don't have to be disabled or have someone disabled with you to attend, you have to accept there will be a degree of noise and behaviours which would be completely unacceptable in a normal theatre setting. The buzz and energy at this one was great! Lots of laughter, cheering and applause not necessarily when the performers were expecting it, and towards the end some inadvertent heckling by a couple of older autistic boys in front of us, who weren't being deliberately disruptive, just commenting on what they saw quite loudly and brutally honestly :rofl:

The actors were complete troupers and pressed on regardless, and we all came out on a real buzzing high. Will definitely try and do this again if we can find another specialist performance. I think this theatre does them a few times a year and we've asked to go on their mailing list.

Had a nice cafe too, which was another shame for my diet...


----------



## Lozdi

That sounds amazing! Like wonderful chaotic fun- which is the best kind!


----------



## Emum

It was incredible. One of those humbling, inspiring, exhilarating days you sometimes get when you have a disabled child completely unexpectedly, because of that funny world you get plunged into. It was because all of the children there were having a really amazing time in their own very unique ways, at an event which would usually be completely closed to them, and turning convention on its head. I would not have enjoyed a straight performance just with my two DSs anywhere nearly as much (probably at all :blush:)


----------



## pichi

well my sensible eating went out the window today as we went to Pizza hut :haha: Pixie was really good though - she had cheesy ham pasta and was saying hiya to everyone that walked past her seat n___n~!

bleh, OPKs you are naughty - no; body, you are naughty u___u and i have a sore tum *rubs*


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well Ive just had a chinese and it was lovely, now im watching OBEM that i taped from wednesday... Pichi whereaboutsyefaelike? 

Im from Dumbarton...


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> You know what girls, I'm wondering whether to do ntnp in the run up to not ttc :haha: and not think about babies, okps or charts at all. :haha: do you think that would work??!!

Hi Fili

I think it would help immensely, especially if you stress about it all of the time.

I only use the opk once i notice cervical mucus which is normally about two days before i ovulate. I have only temped once when i was waiting to ovulate so that i could book in with prof Q

With each pregnancy i have waited for my period to be a week late before i have taken a pregnancy test

I personally myself would feel i was becoming too obsessive if i was to opk and temp all the time. I fully understand why some people temp so that they can see what is happening with their bodies but i have always felt i would become obsessed with it and i think that is not good for state of mind when ttc.

xx


----------



## pichi

i'm in Angus; Forfar area

fili - ntnp is a nice relaxed way of going about ttc without ttc if you know what i mean :)


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks karacal I want a dog!!. Hubby is not keen though

You need to get a cocker spaniel fili, we have two and they will love you forever and forever.

Mine our my little fur babies till i get a real baby, they are absolutely fabulous with babies and kids, my sis has 3 children and two cockers. 

I will post a pic of them in a min, they put a smile on my face everyday. We have mum n daughter as we decided to breed with the one i bought and when she had puppies i just couldn;t let one go as she is absolutely beautful

God i wish i could have another one but we had 3 dogs until one was put down in august and 3 is hardwork

They will cuddle up to you all the time, if you let them on the sofa that is and god forbid if ours manage to get upstairs whilst i am in bed still as they are on the bed and under the duvet before i have had time to stir. I then have to get up with them as i don't want dog hairs in my bed. 

You will not regret it one little bit

I'm off to find some pics x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls x x x
Emum the way you described the performance sounded wonderful and I'm so glad your dd enjoyed it :cloud9: and your eldest son did very well considering it was charlotte's web! I bet it was refreshing to hear brutally honest comments, love it! I taught a mildly autistic boy now and again last year. It was the time of the month for me in a very hot classroom / summer which equals at least one spot breakout on face with make up cover up melting rapidly. This (very astute) boy shouted out in front of everyone, in all seriousness, "Mrs .... Why do you get spots still when you're no longer a teenager?" :rofl: to which I answered "Very good question!! I would like to know myself!". Love the honesty and frankness though. It was good of the head to point the show out to you wasn't it?


----------



## Hope39

Her you go fili, god its like i'm only talking to fili today!, lol, hello everyone else, i am not ignoring you

Here are my fur babies

White cocker is mum, Febo, and orange cocker is daughter, fudge

Fudge greets me every morning, normally with a sock in her mouth (from where my boyf has left his socks on the floor from the night before), if its not a sock it would be one of her babies (teddies) or a slipper or anything that is near by. She then does a wall of death across the sofa's and ottaman and runs round in a few circles then she jumps on me and gives me a big love. Lies on my belly n boobs so that her face is near my face and cuddles me. If you ask her for a hug in the day she will launch on me and give me one

You cannot beat a cocker for wanting to give you some love. They both love walking, we went to the woods for an hour and half yesterday and they both run around sniffing all the time

I never thought a dog would put a smile on my face and make me so happy, especially when times are really tough

xx
 



Attached Files:







106.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 5









340.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









216.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, your day sounds brilliant. I have a 10 year old nephew with Aspergers and he is fabulous. I love the stuff he comes out with. 
Fil, well done with the running!
Lozdi, awesome kippage! I'm jealous! 
Kara, we have been looking after a Shi tzu since before Christmas. She is going home on Thursday and we are going to miss her so much. 
Sweet pea, I was diagnosed with sleep apnea and given one of those bloody horrible machines to sleep in. I never lasted more than an hour. I don't know how anyone does it. 
Afm, now then now then boys and girls - as it 'appens... We popped to see Jimmy Saville's grave today, to pay respects. Awesome.


----------



## filipenko32

Awwwww hope, they are GORGEOUS!!! I want one! Going to have to try to persuade hubby as he thinks I won't walk them when it's dark in the winter, but i will!! How lovely that they give you big hugs, thanks for uploading the pics! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Pichi, that's so cute about your beautiful dd saying hiya to everyone, bless her!!


----------



## Hope39

Going back to fitness and moving off topic from sweet things (i made the most amazing carrot cupcakes for boyfriend today thou), i have done the 30 day shred for five days on the trot and my boyfriend has turned round to me today and said "i can't believe how much your body shape has changed, you have got your hour glass figure again" woo hoo

I have got an hour glass figure with a big belly still, but the hour glass had sort of disappeared and after 5 days it has come back. i have been running 1.5 miles each day too but it made me feel loads better knowing my hard work is paying off. Scales are still the same though so my fat must be turning to muscle

We will be right skinnie minnies if we all keep the 30 day shred up

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope that's great about your figure and fab that your OH noticed! The dog pictures are gorgeous. 
And Pichi, Pixie sounds adorable. Isn't it lovely when they start chatting? I had to wake Edie up at 11.15 this morning, poor little Miggins is full of cold :-( one week back at playgroup and she's floored. Think I'll start sending her in a SARS mask.


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Awwwww hope, they are GORGEOUS!!! I want one! Going to have to try to persuade hubby as he thinks I won't walk them when it's dark in the winter, but i will!! How lovely that they give you big hugs, thanks for uploading the pics! X x x

If i am honest, we don't walk ours everyday. I know we should but we have a massive garden and i work from home all day so they are in and out running about in the garden. Febo nips over next door but one every morning and come backs with a treat, fudge will sometimes follow her but runs home when the old lady tries to get her to go in doors

I suppose i take them out more in the summer in the evenings but not really in winter, we make up for it at a weekend though and take them on an adventure. We off to shipley park tomorrow with my friend and her two springer spaniels, its covers such a big area that we will be walking round their for a good few hours. They love it, we let them off the leads and they roam and go squirrel sniffing, lol

You will not regret getting one, we might breed febo (white one) again this year before she gets too old

xx


----------



## Lozdi

Ug! Men! OH brought this stupid fryer home form his parent sand I didn't approve as its big and ugly but I gave in. Tried to use the damn thing today and soon as I put chips in it spat its dummy right out and frothed up everywhere, literally covered the side and floor with oil-OH had only gone and put too much in. He refuses to get rid, so I said well you can move out then, and go get a house with the damn fryer. He refuses that too. So, I'm ignoring him completely until the fryer is gone. We are as stubborn as each other but I'm the one annoyed atm, so I have the higher stubborn stamina! Bring it on! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

"Get a house with the fryer" :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

hope - your puppies are gorgeous i love cockers we had 2 american cockers when i was younger unfortunatly neither of them are no longer around but miss them soo much, if you asked harry for a cuddle hed put his paws on both your shoulders and snuggle in, hed always know when you were upset and would always come and see if you were ok whereas sophie would run away :haha: but was always there to snuggle up to at night before i met oh, i have an 8 yr old german shepherd now the most softest lump you could ever meet bless him


----------



## hopeithappens

go loz!!! :haha: my oh is always coming in with things that i dont want and its always the same so and so didnt want this they asked if i wanted it so i said yes, he took 2 chest of drawers from his parents because he decided yes we could use them 1 of them is still downstairs and the other in the spare room not being used, he came in the other week saying were getting a new dining room table coz 1 of his friends was getting rid of theirs and he wanted it id seen it and knew i didnt like it and was told well i do so im getting it so took a few hours of not talking to him but it worked we didnt get the table lol


----------



## pichi

Mrsmig: yes, im enjoying this stage. Shea so adventurous but so polite (when she wants to be) for her age. She just does some funny things you can't help but laugh heh

The 30 day shred will make you look either awesome or may kill you haha


----------



## filipenko32

Loz so funny about the fryer :rofl: !! 
Mrs migg you will get your rainbow baby I just know it and you won't need jim's help! X x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fil. I just hope it happens soon before I lose my friends and spend all my time stalking the graves of dead celebrities. 
I hope we all do! I am toying with the idea of not charting, if not this month definitely next. 
I think we are all going to have winter babies and by spring 2013 we will all be swapping purée recipes. Pma!


----------



## pichi

well fingers crossed for that! i'm trying to sell my big carrycot for my pram in turn for a smaller one for making it into a double... save me some money :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good plan Pichi! I was looking at doubles when I was pregnant with the first one I lost, now there is no need as Edie will barely be in a pram by the time I need another. I love that ticker by the way it's so pretty. I may have to be a copy cat!


----------



## pichi

haha the one with the little bug? i like the countdowntopregnancy tickers. hehe i made the pixie one and the little 'sleep tight'.gif too

we have an Icandy Peach so will be converting to a blossom as Pixie will still need a pram if we go on a long walk :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You made the pixie one? Gosh you are clever! It's gorgeous. Maybe I won't copy then. I love the iCandy prams but my budget didn't stretch. We had a babystyle with a carry cot when she was a baby but she hated the pushchair attachment as the straps weren't long enough and she felt restricted, shame as it was a gorgeous pram and really well sprung. It wouldn't fit in my car either so I got a silver cross buggy but I hated it it was so basic and like a bone shaker. So that went to my mums for when she was there and I got a mamas and papas Luna mix and I've been happy with that, so I'm just going to hang onto them for #2!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Fil. I just hope it happens soon before I lose my friends and spend all my time stalking the graves of dead celebrities.
> I hope we all do! I am toying with the idea of not charting, if not this month definitely next.
> I think we are all going to have winter babies and by spring 2013 we will all be swapping purée recipes. Pma!

Well I've pipped you to the post for the first part but stalking dead celebrities??? You win hands down mrs migg! :rofl:


----------



## Tarabay

Mornin ladies!! Or is it afternoon yet! I'm just up! Sorry I haven't been chatting, I have been here lurking just patiently waitin for o and was tryn not to annoy dh head by bein online alllllllll day! So I have a quick question, my opk was getting dark yesterday so was so excited when I thought was going to get up this morn to a positive, but on the ic I wouldn't def call it a positive as it took a while to come up and it's not as dark as last cycle but on my CB digi I got  a smiley face????? So when the heck is that eggy cumin????? I'm determined this month after seein my gorgeous niece even though I have a blooming chest infection!!! Hope u are all well!!!!! And sorry again for being MIA!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Tara! I was wondering where you were & hoped you were ok. Can't be much help as I've never used a cbfm but I'd say get doing the deed as often as you can!!!


----------



## Tarabay

Mornin ladies!! Or is it afternoon yet! I'm just up! Sorry I haven't been chatting, I have been here lurking just patiently waitin for o and was tryn not to annoy dh head by bein online alllllllll day! So I have a quick question, my opk was getting dark yesterday so was so excited when I thought was going to get up this morn to a positive, but on the ic I wouldn't def call it a positive as it took a while to come up and it's not as dark as last cycle but on my CB digi I got  a smiley face????? So when the heck is that eggy cumin????? I'm determined this month after seein my gorgeous niece even though I have a blooming chest infection!!! Hope u are all well!!!!! And sorry again for being MIA!! Xxx


----------



## Tarabay

Oops silly me!! Thanks mrs miggs!! Yeah I have been watching over u all like a little angel! :) I said to dh last nite, we will be dtd every day now for a week so that should have me covered surely! Will I post a pic of my ic and see if anyone thinks its positive maybe I'm wrong????


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes get a pic posted we'll have a nosey!


----------



## pichi

We are every other day. Every day is too much work haha


----------



## Tarabay

haha i know pichi, but i practically did that last cycle so i wana try everyday and then i know that i def did it on the right day, but then i have heard that doin it every other is better for sperm count????????????????? none of us no whats goin to make it work!!! i was thinkin maybe twice a day like today especially cuz he is off all day!! :wacko:

heres the pics................ 1st one is yesterdays 3 tests and i got neg on clearblue digi last night, and the 2nd is this mornings and i got a positive with the clearblue!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0200[1].jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0199[1].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Pichi I know doesn't it get boring! It's the only good thing about the 2ww, knowing your work is done!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's looking good Tara but I think maybe later today or tomorrow it will be darker still. Well last cycle I did it on the day twice and the two days before, for all the bloody good it did me. I'm now past the 3 month so called "fertile period" after my mc/erpc which is a bit of a blow but after my first mc it took until my 5th cycle to get pregnant again. So working on that principle I will get a bfp in April.


----------



## Tarabay

is the supposed '3 month fertile window' including straight after mc??? i have had 2 af since mc so that would mean this is my last month in the fertile window????? im not sure i believe this fertile window crap, otherwise all of us wouldnt be here anymore, we would all be over in first tri!!!!!

im goin to look at a house today, how exciting!! we rent here at the minute and it is just so annoyin! there is damp in my ds room and i have said to the landlord for the past 6months and he is yet to come around and have a look, our garden is nothing basically and we have no drive or garage and with dh work he has a van and we have the car and they are parked on the road side, also with ds autism i am very nervous as we live on a main road and ther are days he is off out the front door and on the road, i usually have the door locked at all times but just sometimes it slips ur mind! and breath lol! so yes very excited about this house today, it is not the house we would be buyin as the builder is only building as sold but it would be pretty simialar. it is in a wee cul de sac and there wil only be 14 houses in it! i hope its perfect!!!!!! fingers crossed for me ladies, i needa get outa here!!!! the only thing putting me off is that where we are now we have the most amazing view ever!!!! and if i go up ther i wont have any view at all!!!! 

oh dear sorry for the long post, i just kept goin!!!!!:haha:


----------



## pichi

That opk looks like mine today but mines go darker than that. You don't ov the day of your + anyways. Personally I get 2 days of +'s then ov the day after (backed up with bbt reading) FX'D for you :)
We are just doing every 2nd day then might so 2 days in a row when the + shows hehe


----------



## Emum

CD1 again for me today :( LP 2 days shorter than usual, which doesnt sound like a good sign. Back to temping this month I think

Tarabay, my DD with autism is an escapologist too. You can get little contact alarms which you stick on (so fine for rented houses) to the door frame which sound a siren when the door opens. That might be worth a go?


----------



## filipenko32

Emum, what about progesterone supplements to lengthen your lp?


----------



## Tarabay

Yeah pichi mine went darker last cycle! I'm still new to all this! I wish I had of temped so I cud see wen I o! Rage!! But asking as I stick to every day this week then by Saturday o should def be over! I had ewcm last night too, any ideas???? Oh pichi we are on course together! :)

Oh emum, yes I have seen them at the activity group we go to but never ever thought of gettin them for here! Thanks for the advice! How old is ur dd??


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Tara :wave: the tests look good x


----------



## Emum

Hi Tara. DD is 10 now and her escaping was at its peak when she was about 5 or 6. We still keep our doors locked just in case but I think she has now got past that point.

Fili, my LP is usually 15 days so don't think I have a particular progesterone issue, but not sure why it has been shorter this month as it is supposed to stay constant.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh 15 is brilliant! mine is only 12 or 13 but yeah I think it's spotting that is more concerning in the lp


----------



## filipenko32

Could it be you ov'd earlier?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Could it be you ov'd earlier?

No. I didn't temp this month, but did use the CBFM and digital OPKs. I didn't get positives on either until after I would have expected to ovulate normally. Today is the 14th day after my first peak and my first positive OPK. FF was prediciting on that basis AF on Tuesday on the basis I should have ovulated the day after the first positive OPK and on the second peak.


----------



## pichi

Tarabay said:


> Yeah pichi mine went darker last cycle! I'm still new to all this! I wish I had of temped so I cud see wen I o! Rage!! But asking as I stick to every day this week then by Saturday o should def be over! I had ewcm last night too, any ideas???? Oh pichi we are on course together! :)
> 
> Oh emum, yes I have seen them at the activity group we go to but never ever thought of gettin them for here! Thanks for the advice! How old is ur dd??

you never know - it might go darker this evening! i'd say if you have EWCM, a near +opk (and a :) on CB) then i think we may OV the same time  or you a little sooner. we will be in the tww together!


----------



## Lozdi

Good afternoon Ladies! :flower:



hopeithappens said:


> go loz!!! :haha: my oh is always coming in with things that i dont want and its always the same so and so didnt want this they asked if i wanted it so i said yes, he took 2 chest of drawers from his parents because he decided yes we could use them 1 of them is still downstairs and the other in the spare room not being used, he came in the other week saying were getting a new dining room table coz 1 of his friends was getting rid of theirs and he wanted it id seen it and knew i didnt like it and was told well i do so im getting it so took a few hours of not talking to him but it worked we didnt get the table lol

Usually I'm very happy to take in furniture thats perfectly ok yet being got rid off...but that damn fryer, I didn't want in the first place, and especially not now it attempted to fry my whole kitchen! If I wanted one, there would be one here already! I'm banishing it to the far end of my kitchen today. Its only useful for chips anyway and we don't have them often and when we do, I prefer oven baked!

Now, this fertile window after a mc, what does it mean? I am convinced I didn't even O in the time between my loss and AF, not unless I had a 8 day lp. My opk's had gotten darker but never quite as dark as the ones in the proper cycle after AF. Trying to figure out exactly what changes in that time that would make us more fertile. Maybe its that we get very interested in what our bodies do and the added knowledge makes up more likely to get it spot on? I never actually tried to get pregnant before and this one was got on the first proper cycle of trying. 

Emum I wonder if beeing poorly messed your lp up everso slightly, just enough to knock it abit but not seriously, and it will probably go back to normal by next time.

Tara....DTD!!! :happydance:

I wonder what my lp would have been? Looking at my chart I think that dip was going to be AF but the bean stuck in time and rescued the progersterone. That is just a theory I have, I am in no way certain!

Pixie does what my youngest does lol its so cute when they start saying hi to random people in that lovely way, so full of happiness. Mine has started trying to give everyone a kiss a hug and a high five too! Trying to teach him that kiss and hug is only for family!

Fili, you running again today?

Mrs Miggins I don't think you will lose your friends, I think they will understand you needing to not be around bumps until you have your bump- I think that will come rather soon!

OH has taken the kids to his parents house today, so I'm home alone and its bliss. The TV isn't even on! :cloud9: All I can hear is the soft sounds of the washing machine lulling me into a semi trance. :haha:


----------



## pichi

fili my LP is 12 too - which is just fine.


----------



## debzie

Hello Ladies. dd is having a trip out with the grandparents so I thought I would have a quick catch up.

Emum my LP has been all over the place ranging from 12-15 days ff says it varies more than normal but that is bull a variation of up to 3 days is normal. Have you change supplements or diet this cycle?


----------



## Emum

Haven't changed supplements, and only changed diet to the extent of overindulging at Christmas and cutting back from the New Year. Am now not sure what is going on. Had some bright red this morning on TP first thing, but absolutely nothing since. I guess if nothing more happens today, this qualifies as spotting rather than CD1, but if thats what has happened, rather annoyingly I have told CBFM that it is CD1 so will have to reset it if AF doesn't turn up properly until Tuesday when she is expected, and lose my data again I guess.


----------



## Tarabay

Ok so have just done my 2nd opk and digi ! Sigh is :) and ic opk is pretty much same as this morning! So when is it that I'm meant to o??? And does ewcm come before o or during??? I can't wait to get my dark pols, it's so exciting! The house visit went brill! Think we will put in an offer, just can't beat a new build house. Nice and perfect and clean!! Hope I have a bun in oven cooking for the move!! Hope everybody's Sunday is goin good!!


----------



## Chele78

Emum said:


> Haven't changed supplements, and only changed diet to the extent of overindulging at Christmas and cutting back from the New Year. Am now not sure what is going on. Had some bright red this morning on TP first thing, but absolutely nothing since. I guess if nothing more happens today, this qualifies as spotting rather than CD1, but if thats what has happened, rather annoyingly I have told CBFM that it is CD1 so will have to reset it if AF doesn't turn up properly until Tuesday when she is expected, and lose my data again I guess.

Emum, you can easily change the CD day on your CBFM up until CD 5 as I recall, without losing any data. You just need to hold down the m button again, it should then either set it to CD1 again, or you can continue to hold it as it goes through CD 1 to 5, and back to whatever CD it would have been without ever pressing the m in the first place. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Chele78

Tarabay said:


> Ok so have just done my 2nd opk and digi ! Sigh is :) and ic opk is pretty much same as this morning! So when is it that I'm meant to o??? And does ewcm come before o or during??? I can't wait to get my dark pols, it's so exciting! The house visit went brill! Think we will put in an offer, just can't beat a new build house. Nice and perfect and clean!! Hope I have a bun in oven cooking for the move!! Hope everybody's Sunday is goin good!!

Tara, my ICs last month never got darker than your pics. But I did get multiple :D on the CB digi, so I trust that! Under the smep plan, they say to DTD every day for three straight days once you get a positive opk, skip the fourth day and do it again for good measure on fifth day.


----------



## Tess.ie

This is moving so fast, I cant keep up! (Im more of a lurker than a poster to be honest!!) very heartening to see so many people who have gone through similar things supporting each other and keeping us all positive.......my mantra at the moment is 2012 is a good year for us! :)
This is my first month using the cb digi opk, and normally i Ov round cd 11 (although i dont temp, thats going by ewcm and the time i got pg last) but this month im now cd 15 and still no smiley face............I did night shift for 3 nihgts cd 7,8 & 9, do you think this could have confused my hormones????? this is my 6th (well 5th really, but im assuming im out this month too since no ov) cycle since mc, and its all gettng rather frustrating!


----------



## Emum

You could have had a very short surge at the normal time so the OPKs missed it, or be having a cycle when you don't ovulate at all (most women have one or two of these a year apparently), or the night shifts cold have delayed things. It's frustrating but no real way to tell. It's also possible you surged before you started testing (if you actually ovulate on Cd11, you would see your surge around CD9. When did you start testing from and how many times a day have you been checking?


----------



## pichi

just get to bd'ing and you're bound to get ample swimmers in there :haha: i'm just waiting on my temp rise because i may not get a heavy line... then the dreaded 2ww >__<#


----------



## Lozdi

Arg the 2ww...and it doesn't end with a BFP either! Once you get that second line you have another 2ww if you have an early scan booked, and if you can't get an early one its a 8ww! Mines a 3ww, as they want to scan me at 7 weeks. I'll not be 7 weeks then though, because I did not O on the 'normal' CD14. I have to keep that in mind when I go and not panic when they say I don't appear to be quite 7 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Tess.ie

Thanks for words of wisdom Emum, Iv only been checking once a day, cb digi's are expensive!! but think i need to get me some of the ones from internet then i can test more often, especially cos i do nights every 2nd weekend :) hopefully this is just a funny cycle, cant decide if i need to obsess more or less over this ttc business.....to temp or not to temp. I started testing day 8, might need to get another box cos think i used the last one today!
Is morning or afternoon the best time to test?


----------



## Emum

Afternoon or evening is said to be better, but my FS used to recommend twice a day, mid morning and late afternoon/early evening. FMU is not very good for this.

I personally use CBFM in the morning and OPKs in afternoon from my first high to make sure I don't miss the surge.


----------



## Tess.ie

I will try that then, thanks :)


----------



## Lozdi

I tested twice a day, and I'm glad because I had a surge of less than 24 hours and might well have missed it! Only ever did it with fmu after a + though, to confirm the surge was over.

Guess what? This is my third official day of taking low dose asprin, and I just realised I haven't had a single heart palpitation since, and I was having a few episodes of palpitations per day before that. :happydance:


----------



## Emum

Chele78 said:


> Emum, you can easily change the CD day on your CBFM up until CD 5 as I recall, without losing any data. You just need to hold down the m button again, it should then either set it to CD1 again, or you can continue to hold it as it goes through CD 1 to 5, and back to whatever CD it would have been without ever pressing the m in the first place. Hope that makes sense!

it did, and it worked! Thank you.


----------



## Chele78

Emum said:


> it did, and it worked! Thank you.

Oh good! Glad you didn't reset it and lose data! :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> Arg the 2ww...and it doesn't end with a BFP either! Once you get that second line you have another 2ww if you have an early scan booked, and if you can't get an early one its a 8ww! Mines a 3ww, as they want to scan me at 7 weeks. I'll not be 7 weeks then though, because I did not O on the 'normal' CD14. I have to keep that in mind when I go and not panic when they say I don't appear to be quite 7 weeks! :wacko:

i know - i wish it was as simple as bd on fertile days and BAM! bfp... but no. i don't feel very hopeful for this cycle either -sigh- good you're getting an early scan. i doubt i will


----------



## Emum

Would you consider postponing your scan for a week Lozdi. if you have it when it is scheduled, even if everything is OK, you are very likely to only see a sac and no heartbeat, and be told that you may well have had an early miscarriage but to come back in a week for a rescan to be sure. That will be hard to hear, even if you have had no bleeding and know in your own heart that you are only just 6 weeks.

My OB will only do reassurance scans at 7 weeks as that is when you can reliably detect a heartbeat. Any earlier, unless there has been bleeding, just causes unnecessary stress and heartache.

With my 3 successful ones, I had a scan at 6 weeks with my first and they did see a heartbeat. I had a scan at the same point with number 2 and they didn't but it was there a week later when they called me back. That week of waiting and worrying was very hard. With my third, I was scanned at 7 weeks and the heartbeat was seen immediately.


----------



## pichi

is it routine to book a scan after someone has suffered a MC?


----------



## Emum

pichi said:


> is it routine to book a scan after someone has suffered a MC?

No unfortunately not. Lozdi has managed to negotiate an NHS one with her midwife but they are hard to come by. Mine have all been privately paid for.


----------



## pichi

ah ok - i was just wondering :) i think i may go for a private scan this time around at 7 weeks. i did with Pixie and it gave me such a sense of relief


----------



## Lozdi

They wouldn't have even entertained the idea of scanning me early if it wasn't for the time involved between fetal demise and discovery- roughly 5 weeks, 4 at the least, nor would I feel the need for an early scan if I'd had a 'normal' mc. I don't want to call them and chop and change, I just accepted when they wanted me in. I presume they said 7 weeks from LMP rather than 6 for the very same reason that I expect to not see a 7 week jobby. Given I have had the +3 on the digi there should be something visible even if its only just. I'm pretty skinny at this point so they should have no trouble seeing something, unless I am tilted and no one's said anything about it yet! My midwife had nothing at all to do with getting the early scan, it as all down to the epau. The midwifes in nottingham appear to have no say at all about scans. I am very prepared for them not seeing anything at all, what with my confidence getting destroyed after last time. The way I see it is this: If they see something then brilliant, but if they don't well I already expect bad news. I know it sounds terribly pessimistic, but its a mechanism I developed to deal with other problems, and now I'm using that mechanism for pregnancy too. I will be 32 dpo at the scan.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm having a yawning fit :haha::sleep:


----------



## Tarabay

Loz u made me yawn just from reading that! Lol


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:Oops! I can barely stay awake now but trying for a bit longer- don't want to be waking at 4 am!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. 

Just catching up. I'm still feeling really crap. I've been taking the anti-biotics for 4 full days now but it doesn't feel like they've made any difference so will be calling the docs in the morning I think. Dr google just said scary stuff about kidney failure and having to go into hospital for IV anti-biotics, so I'm not paying much attention to that. My first thought when I read it was "what about my supplements, if I have to go into hospital?" because they like to take any meds off you for some reason lol!

I'm taking soy again this cycle and will probably start twinkle temping tomorrow morning. TBH ov is the last thing on my mind just now, I just want to get rid of this infection.


----------



## Emum

That sounds horrid ickle. Hope GP can sort you out with some stronger anti bs and you don't have to go into hospital


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :)

I'm dying to get going with the 30day shred but taking a deep breath hurts my poor kidneys so I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Lozdi

Arg I'm sorry they haven't made a difference yet! :hugs: Maybe they just won't feel like they have worked until a certain point then hopefully there will be a big noticeable difference in how your feeling. (I found that to be the case last time I had a chest infection) Dr Google can be bad can't he! He has none of the considerations that rl doctors have when it comes to not scaring patients. :dohh:


----------



## Tarabay

loz, wanted to ask u a question????? last cycle, did u have ewcm on the day of O??? Or what was it like?? i had some last night just once and then my kinda dark opk's but tonights opk, negative!!! so very confused, and we have only dtd last night??? help!!! have i already lost out this month???


----------



## Lozdi

Tarabay said:


> loz, wanted to ask u a question????? last cycle, did u have ewcm on the day of O??? Or what was it like?? i had some last night just once and then my kinda dark opk's but tonights opk, negative!!! so very confused, and we have only dtd last night??? help!!! have i already lost out this month???

I noticed no EWCM at all on the day I had the + opk, nor the day after. Infact, the single only time that cycle I saw any was 4 days before O, and I had (TMI) Been looking at my cervix with my speculum and noticed it after. So don't worry too much about actually seeing EWCM, for me it stays right up where I needed it the most, and if you aren't seeing much, then I expect yours is staying up near the cervix too. Some Ladies produce more than others and thats when it makes it out to the underwear/tissue, but not seeing it that far down doesn't mean you aren't producing any. :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh I did produce some after O I forgot about that lol my chart just reminded me. It wasn't much though.


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh ickle that doesn't sound good, hope you feel better soon and make a full recovery :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

Ickle poor u! It's horrible when ur ill esp wen u can't get rid! I'm the same at rhe minute, think I must have a chest infection, it has been workin on me for 3weeks and last nite I notice my side/back sore and this mornin I'm in agony. Hope it's not a kidney infection too! Maybe a trip to docs, but god knows wen I'll get an appointment! 

Mornin everybody!! Happy Monday!?!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies

Not a happy Monday for me. I got less than 2hrs sleep last night and for some reason DH didn't scrape the ice off my car like he usually does when I'm not feeling ill, so I had to do it, despite feeling sore. I've got an appointment with the doctor this afternoon, luckily my surgery does a first come, first served appointment thing on Mondays if you phone up first thing.


----------



## Emum

No more bleeding since yesterday morning, and when I took DD out to catch the school bus this morning without having had any breakfast, I felt like I was going to throw up. Majorly symptom spotting now. Tomorrow is OTD. Keep fxd for me.


----------



## Chele78

Morning ladies... :wave:

Ickle, hope the GP can give you something to definitely see an improvement! DH not scraping off ice is not nice... 

Tara, hope you feel better soon too.

Emum... Ooooh, well fx, but don't get too caught up in the symptom spotting, can drive you mad! Will you test tomorrow?

Afm - just waiting for highs to start appearing on the CBFM so I can start poas! Still suppose it's a good thing it started on lows this month, as right after the mc it went directly to all highs for 18 days. We have started smep, but obviously pretty much no likelihood of anything coming of DTD at the minute! In the meantime, I've made progress on my DIY, finished laying the floor in the guest room yesterday, and even moved the furniture back in! So I finished that with nine days spare before my mom and stepdad arrive. Now to just finish the rest of the top floor painting and floor laying.


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies :wave:

WOW this thread has moved sooooo fast :haha:
Haven't had chance to catch up fully yet - will have a read back now :)

Ickle, I hope the doc can sort you out with something this afternoon that helps you get better soon :hugs:

Emum, are you testing tomorrow???? I have EVERYTHING crossed for you lovely xxx

I have my booking appointment with my midwife on Thursday morning so should be getting a date for my early scan by the end of the week hopefully. 

I hope everyone else is doing well?? I will go and have a catch up now :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Little_1

Hey all, just a quick update.... hpt was bfn as i suspected so im taken it that im out this month.. but according to amazon bbt is on its way.. and on a bright note, because my hpt was a bfn i was able to go into hospital and have my camera test which has managed to give me a diagnosis for an on-going illness so i suppose i have to be thankful for my bfn this time. 

Emum i have my fxd for you, im hoping you'll get that bfp that were all looking for :D 

Ickle pand amd tarabay, im hopin your docs can help use out...its horrible when your ill :( 

Hopefully everyone else is keeping well, its so hard to keep ontop of this thread, it moves so quickly lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck emum!!! 
Chele hope those highs come soon!
Louby good luck at your appt on thurs 
Little sorry about your bfn but fingers crossed for next month! 
I've stopped taking painkillers now, the ones the hospital gave me had codeine in and are not supposed to be taken for more than 3 days. And omg I have been in pain today :-( . Going to try to paracetamol.


----------



## filipenko32

With regards to the title of this thread im just where I started out as I've decided to throw caution to the wind and ttc straight away again! Who thinks I'm mad?! So that means ov in less than 2 weeks and not waiting for repeat tests at St marys! :wacko:


----------



## Emum

I have thought you were mad as a box of frogs since your very first post fili, but not because of the decision you are making at the moment. I really really hope that next time will be your time. Your determination and your courage is inspirational. But you are otherwise completely bonkers xxx


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: I know it emum :wacko:


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
good morning to all.
fili-so sorry you had pain lastday.you should try hot bottle for pain .you feel better.and you decided ttc again immediate after loss.good luck and hope 2012 will give us success.


----------



## Tarabay

fili - just wow! i think u are so brave and i admire you for ur positivity so much!! go u!!!! :thumbup: i really hope this time is def ur time!!!!!

emum, cant wait for tomorrow for u, i will be checking this thing as soon as i wake!!

went to see the house yday and i think we are gna buy! im nervous though!!! someone tell me that buyin a house is way better when i have a good deposit sitting rather than renting a damp house that the landlord wont fix!!!

AFM - negative opk's since last night! so HELP........ does this mean i have already O or am i about to?? probly today??? my 2nd line never got as dark as last cycle and didnt last as long either??? does that matter? i so should have temped!!! so basically now i have to wait over a week before i start testing???


----------



## Emum

Just finished 30 day shred inspired by the chat on Friday. Feel good but shattered. Off for a quick shower before school pick up time.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I would like to join! Today is a great day. I finally started my first real AF after surgery on 9 Dec to remove an ectopic pregnancy and my left tube. I actually started AF! Yes! Only took 38 days lol, and I usually have a 27 day cycle. Glad that's done. This month I'm serious. I'm going to try to do SMEP, and I just bought some preseed (Amazon said they had only 10 left in stock, so I made sure to grab that quick!). I also started taking Fertility Blend for women today, on CD 1. I hope this is it! Thank God I have somewhat short cycles since I'm so impatient. 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## filipenko32

Well done emum! I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the :mail:


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> With regards to the title of this thread im just where I started out as I've decided to throw caution to the wind and ttc straight away again! Who thinks I'm mad?! So that means ov in less than 2 weeks and not waiting for repeat tests at St marys! :wacko:

Fili i asked you a very similar to question to this............... I asked you whether i should wait for my test results to come through or to just start trying whilst waiting.

You RIGHTLY advised me to wait till i got my results!!!

When you went for your initial tests privately, how soon after your miscarraige was it?

xx


----------



## filipenko32

.


Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> With regards to the title of this thread im just where I started out as I've decided to throw caution to the wind and ttc straight away again! Who thinks I'm mad?! So that means ov in less than 2 weeks and not waiting for repeat tests at St marys! :wacko:
> 
> Fili i asked you a very similar to question to this............... I asked you whether i should wait for my test results to come through or to just start trying whilst waiting.
> 
> You RIGHTLY advised me to wait till i got my results!!!
> 
> When you went for your initial tests privately, how soon after your miscarraige was it?
> 
> :haha: I think it was about 3 weeks but those were genetically inherited blood clotting tests so those are reliable enough. I've had other tests repeated 2 or 3 times since then, 6 weeks after, like the aps test and lupus and all ok. St marys want to repeat aps and the teg from scratch as I was very early pregnant with this mc at the time and didnt know it! :haha: well I strongly suspected as I had been ttc like a madwoman! You're right though if I was sensible I would wait just to be doubly sure but I'm too impatient and I just can't see any tests coming back abnormal. I've had that aps test done 4 times now - not to St marys standard, ( repeated twice with a 6 weeks gap) but still! Do you still think I should wait? X x x
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...




Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> With regards to the title of this thread im just where I started out as I've decided to throw caution to the wind and ttc straight away again! Who thinks I'm mad?! So that means ov in less than 2 weeks and not waiting for repeat tests at St marys! :wacko:
> 
> Fili i asked you a very similar to question to this............... I asked you whether i should wait for my test results to come through or to just start trying whilst waiting.
> 
> You RIGHTLY advised me to wait till i got my results!!!
> 
> When you went for your initial tests privately, how soon after your miscarraige was it?
> 
> :haha: I think it was about 3 weeks but those were genetically inherited blood clotting tests so those are reliable enough. I've had other tests repeated 2 or 3 times since then, 6 weeks after, like the aps test and lupus and all ok. St marys want to repeat aps and the teg from scratch as I was very early pregnant with this mc at the time and didnt know it! :haha: well I strongly suspected as I had been ttc like a madwoman! You're right though if I was sensible I would wait just to be doubly sure but I'm too impatient and I just can't see any tests coming back abnormal. I've had that aps test done 4 times now - not to St marys standard, ( repeated twice with a 6 weeks gap) but still! Do you still think I should wait? X x x
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...




Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> With regards to the title of this thread im just where I started out as I've decided to throw caution to the wind and ttc straight away again! Who thinks I'm mad?! So that means ov in less than 2 weeks and not waiting for repeat tests at St marys! :wacko:
> 
> Fili i asked you a very similar to question to this............... I asked you whether i should wait for my test results to come through or to just start trying whilst waiting.
> 
> You RIGHTLY advised me to wait till i got my results!!!
> 
> When you went for your initial tests privately, how soon after your miscarraige was it?
> 
> :haha: I think it was about 3 weeks but those were genetically inherited blood clotting tests so those are reliable enough. I've had other tests repeated 2 or 3 times since then, 6 weeks after, like the aps test and lupus and all ok. St marys want to repeat aps and the teg from scratch as I was very early pregnant with this mc at the time and didnt know it! :haha: well I strongly suspected as I had been ttc like a madwoman! You're right though if I was sensible I would wait just to be doubly sure but I'm too impatient and I just can't see any tests coming back abnormal. I've had that aps test done 4 times now - not to St marys standard, ( repeated twice with a 6 weeks gap) but still! Do you still think I should wait? X x x
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

Hope I've replied inside your quote! 3x oh dear!


----------



## pichi

urgh this cycle is bleh - my opks are doing something strange >___<


----------



## Tarabay

whats up pichi???


----------



## Hope39

I know how you feel, i am really impatient too. It will be 2 years in March since i first found i was pregnant and two years later i don't have a baby yet or am even pregnant yet or even know what is up with me, apart from thyroid antibodies and underactive thyroid

If you really feel confident that the tests are going to come back as normal then i would maybe try if i was in your shoes. Its so hard to say because if they come back normal you will of wish that you had of tried and not wasted a couple of months waiting

I even rang the hospital last week to try and bring my non pregnancy scan forward to end jan so that i can try when i ovulate early feb but i was told not to try incase they have to do some tests again,and they won't be able to do them if i am pregnant, argh!!!! 

You do what you feel is right, maybe talk to St Marys and get their opinion, mind you, they will almost certainly tell you to wait, they don't understand the urgency of us crazy ladies wanting babies!!

It might do you good to give your body a break, if you get caught straight away i don't think your body will have fully recovered from your last miscarriage. You have been pregnant a lot in a year, mine is spread over 2 years! 

You will know what is right in your heart and i am sure you will make the right decision

xx


----------



## pichi

Tarabay said:


> whats up pichi???

theyre not progressing into +'s just still the same colour... i guess im ov'ing later or will have no egg dispatched:dohh:


----------



## Tarabay

nope mine never got darker either just stayed that dark and then got lighter again????!!!!

i thought this was ok, just it wasnt as dark as last cycle?? no??

r u temping??


----------



## pichi

yeah - i'm temping. no temp shift. i usually get a dip before a rise but i've not had any signs of a +opk and not had 3 rised temps to confirm Ov so i guess i've not OV'd yet :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi lovebot! :wave:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hope, I feel your pain and impatience. Its just not fair is it? A good friend texted me today to say she had her baby on sat. I just text back quickly and then :ignore: 
So not fair but it will be our turn soon. I'm beginning to think that the more I try the more chance we will have of getting there. Got a few b and b friends on pm one had 5 back to back mc's and she was successful on her 6th, she's lovely, she gives me hope. And I know a few others too. We just need to keep going. X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Opks need to be as dark as the control line or near enough to be +. They should fade after a couple of days.


----------



## pichi

yeah - i know u__u this is my 3rd cycle using them - the stupid things they are haha


----------



## filipenko32

Pichi what does u_u mean?! Lol


----------



## pichi

Oh its Japanese emoticons lol

>_<# means annoyed or angry
u__U is fed up
^^ or ^_^ is happy
^__^; embarrassing 

Etc... Lol


----------



## filipenko32

pichi said:


> Oh its Japanese emoticons lol
> 
> >_<# means annoyed or angry
> u__U is fed up
> ^^ or ^_^ is happy
> ^__^; embarrassing
> 
> Etc... Lol

Ha! Should I have known about these? Feeling behind the emoticon times now!! :blush:


----------



## pichi

oh no - it's just that i'm overly obsessed when it comes to anything Japanese ^^;


----------



## filipenko32

Oh! So how are we supposed to know lol! Well we do now, thanks for the translation. Are you japenese yourself?


----------



## pichi

no - I just love everything about the place. I was to go to night school to learn Japanese but never got around to it. I know a little though. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh well good for you, other languages are so interesting and japenese must be fascinating because it's so different! ^_^ !


----------



## pichi

Nihongo o sukoshi wakarimasu = i know a little japanese. haha. 

anyways! enough of the hi-jacking in japanese! lol


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies! :flower: Sorry I've been awol, I have been knitting! Mum taught me the basics and I'm hooked!


----------



## filipenko32

Senfonghui Synge ddsxvtw ashby jeccythb = I don't know any japenese! Lol!


----------



## Emum

AF not here yet, but BFN again this morning with an IC 10 mui so expecting her to show later in the day :growlmad: Didn't want to waste a FRER or CB given the spotting on Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning ladies. Been AWOL a bit as we have had my family staying. Nothing to report from here, other than since my Eric AF has developed a habit of showing up again 2 or 3 days after she stops. It's infuriating. Started temping again this morning, although if it wasn't for the fact that I want to see if the agnus castus makes a difference I could happily not bother this month. I am tired and drained and feeling a bit rubbish about everything and I'm really ready for a month off. 
Sorry for the slightly gloomy post! Hope everyone else is ok.
Louby, can't believe you get your booking appointment so early, mine are usually at 9 weeks!


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - Sorry you got a BFN :hugs:

Mrs Miggins - That's weird. My AF has been really short since the mc. I've got an appointment with the FS this afternoon so I'll ask him if he thinks it's affecting my chances. I worry that my lining isn't thick enough. I'm trying to rack my brains incase there's anything else I need to discuss with him. So if anyone thinks of anything, let me know lol!

I'm not feeling great today again. The GP I saw yesterday was pretty useless. The urine test came up negative for any infection, despite the dip test showing something. He re-did it and it was negative and is sending the sample away again. I asked what the problem might be if it wasn't a kidney infection and he said probably a mechanical problem with my joints or muscles etc. I soon put him right - I know it's not that, why would I be having pains in my stomach for a bad back?? He only examined me after I told him that it wasn't that. So I've just got to wait and see - keep taking the anti-biotics, take co-codamol that makes me spaced out, constipated and doesn't actually help the pain and leaves me feeling hungover the following day, and go back if it doesn't improve.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, well not so good for me either today, feeling the emotional whack of everything and for some reason it's hit me very hard today :cry:. Having a cup of tea and trying to keep positive but finding it very hard today :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw Fili. You've been so strong recently, but it always catches up with you eventually. Let yourself be sad, cry it all out and take care of yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i 2nd that Fili -you've been so strong!


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw MrsMig, I'm sorry you are feeling low :hugs: :hugs:
I was surprised she is seeing me so early this time too but if I'm honest I'm happy she is.

Fili, I'm sending you massive :hugs: you have been so very strong but it IS ok to cry lovely. Let all those emotions out. You have been through so much heartache this year, it's totally normal to feel sad and angry and all the other emotions that go with it. I'm thinking of you hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I know that article doesn't apply to everyone here because not all of us suffer from infertility, but I thought it might be useful for those of you it does apply to. 

And maybe we could all learn something from it as I'm sure we've all been guilty of making well meaning comments that we've not realised at the time have hurt the person we've said it to :)
https://www.resolve.org/support-and-services/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
fili-we all are at the same boat.so please dont feel so sad and worry.we all are here for each other.i know sometime we feel very weak at emotional level but soon get possitive again.((((hug))))
hello louby,mrs miggin how are you dears?


----------



## pichi

:happydance: I think I just got a +opk :D

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

yay pichi!!!! 

awh fili - :hugs: it is terrible and heart breaking but like everyone has already said u have been so strong throughout it all and it is healthy to let all ur emotions out! so sit and have some tea and choc and have a 'me day'!!

hi everybody!! sorry about ur bfn emum!! boooo!!!

afm - i think i am not lookin good this cycle! we didnt bd last night as we wer both so tired so only got sat and sunday!!! oh well im goin to be positive from now on and think well if i dont get this month then i always have next month!!! positive vibes!!!!!!!!


----------



## fayewest

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me joining you here? Ut has been a while but as I mentioned before, i wasn't going to stress about it until I have my first AF .... still no AF!! Am waiting for an appointment for provera Thursday. In the mean time I have EWCM and a positive opk today, should I be BDing ... any chance I could be ovulating at all. It's been almost 10 weeks since my mc without af ... confusing xx


----------



## fayewest

@ fili - so so so sorry, big hugs coming this way xxxxx


----------



## Emum

Huge hugs fili. We are all thinking of you today and grieving with you.

Thank you for posting that ickle. I had years of fertility treatment before conceiving first time and it was bang on the nail. I'm going to share it with another board I read where women have been trying to conceive for more than a year if you don't mind.

AF has decided to make her appearance, so I am definitely out this month. On the plus side, she is not ridiculously light as she has been every month since the miscarriage, so maybe my lining is back to normal? I have been out and bought some agnus castus and am going to try them this month, as I was taking them when I conceived my last successful pregnancy. I don't have any reason to believe I have a LPD but they are good for supporting progesterone and balancing out hormones anyway so worth a try. Am not sure if OH is keeping track, and if he will stick to his original decision, but this month will be our 6th since the miscarriage and he initially said he only wanted us to try for 6 months then give up, as he does not want to have a final child too late in life. If he has remembered, then this could be my last chance ever to have another child, so I want to try absolutely everything I can this month.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, thanks for posting that link. It was a very good read. 
Fili, you have been so strong and it always seems to hit me a couple of weeks later too. You have been through loads physically as well as emotionally and handled it brilliantly but be kind to yourself. Have a pyjama day and relax and drink loads of tea. Big hugs I hope you feel better soon. 
Mohini, hi, good to see you. 
Emum, sorry about the bfn. Had high hopes for you this cycle! 
Loz. Hope you are ok and have forgiven OH. 
Tara, love the pma!!
Pichi, get down to business! 
Dodger, antelope, Louby, Chelle, Mrs MM, hope all is well. 
Sorry to the people I forgot! 
I am working today but got my colleague to do some reflexology on me to try to stimulate everything. 
Tomorrow I am booked in for the works, facial, massage, pedicure, hair treatment and blow dry. I have decided this month to try to give my body a bit of tlc and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

Fili its perfectly ok to have a meltdown, infact, its good to let it all out. You spend so much energy being positive for all of us that its necessary to stop for a bit and just allow yourself to grieve and and be angry and frustrated and question the universe. No one can go through what you have and not let it all out eventually. :hugs:

Shame about AF Emum, but as you say, at least its not too light. My AF after MMC was the heaviest I have ever had in my life! 

Hi Faye :flower: What does the doctor say about your missing AF?

Pichi....do that baby dance!

Mrs Miggins good plan for a tlc month. :thumbup:

Mohini, has AF gone now? Whats the plan this cycle?

Ladies I can barely stay awake. I get my son to school in the morning then I can't help but sleep, and when OH takes youngest to ursery at lunchtime I sleep even longer! :sleep: I have been awake 30 mins and I'm tired again.


----------



## mohini12

hi lozdi
thanks for asking.and how are you dear?AF had gone now.i am on cd9 today.i am not taking any pergnacy pills.my blood test showed high value of hormone so waiting for this month come in normal value.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm doing ok thankyou, except for sleeping half of the time! I hope the doctors can find a way to keep your hormones in normal ranges, you shouldn;t have to keep going through this month after month. :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Feeling :( In addition to AF my BF IRL has just told me she is moving to live abroad for a year. She was the first person I told about my last two pregnancies, the first non family person to see my new baby and fab when we lost the last one, and now even if we do succceed this month, she won't be there for any of it.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm back after my appointment with the FS. He was over half an hour late which was annoying. I'd got there about 15 mins early so sat and watched loads of other couples come and go while I sat there by myself. 

Basically, given the length of time we've been TTC and that we're timing everything the best we can and that my cycles are fairly regular, he's saying that the only thing they can offer is IVF. I've got to lose 3.5 stone (50lbs) before I can get funding for treatment, which is a bit scary! I'm due to go back in July, so I need to lose 2lbs a week and I'll manage it. The doctor suggested trying Lighter Life as there's been studies done on it, and it's great for losing large amounts of weight quickly, I'm just not sure if I could do it that way. I'm going to keep an open mind and look into it though.

I need to sit down with DH tonight and have a good long talk about how we're going to do this, because I won't manage without his support.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm having one of those days today too Fili.... I'm just feeling tired and so frustrated. As of yesterday, I started bleeding again. Probably a good thing, but it just really feels like this isn't going to END. And I think I have to stay away from pregnancy threads, because even though I want to support my friends, it hit me last night pretty hard when I saw an u/s and all I could think of was that that should be me and I should have been 9 weeks along. Here I am, still getting positive pregnancy tests... still bleeding... still waiting... sigh.


----------



## Emum

Isn't Lighter Life the plan that Pauline Quirke used? Its certainly been very successful for her, and she looks absolutely amazing on it.

I won't lie. I would find it incredibly hard to do and to stick to. Food is a big social thing for me and I'd need to change my whole way of life if I was doing a plan like this. But it does by all accounts work incredibly fast. I suspect if you did do it, you'd lose a lot more than 3.5 stone by July, and that would really set you up well for a healthy pregnancy and birth. And I suspect there might be a good chance that you conceive again before July if you follow it, as losing 10% of your body weight is an enormous fertility boost (assuming you are overweight to begin with, doesn't work if you are underweight!).

So, if it were me, I'd at least look into it, and maybe meet the counsellor you'd be working with, and see if you can sample the meal replacements you'd be having to live on. If food is a social thing for you and your friends too, you could maybe also chat with them and see what other kinds of things you could do together instead to avoid temptation, and see whether you could incorporate it into your lifestyle.


----------



## karacal

Emum said:


> Feeling :( In addition to AF my BF IRL has just told me she is moving to live abroad for a year. She was the first person I told about my last two pregnancies, the first non family person to see my new baby and fab when we lost the last one, and now even if we do succceed this month, she won't be there for any of it.

Hi Emum. Im in the same boat. My BF has just told me she is moving away for min 8 months (maternity cover of all things). She was the only one who knew other than DH about BFP 01/12/11 and MC 15/12/11. She will be leaving in April so chances are if we get BFP soon, she wont be here :cry:


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, I have found my way here....


Thanks *EMUM* for starting this thread and for inviting me over!


Well, where am I now? Quick recap for those that don't know me.... We had an MC in July 2011. We decided immediately to TTC again and where back on the TTC train in August. We have gotten a BFN every 12+DPO since. We were going to wait out the January and possibly February cycle as financially we were unable to gather donations and all the "things" needed to TTC in our situation, BUT, thanks to some of the most lovely ladies this site has to offer in the form of a Secret Santa "donations", we were able to plan to start in Jan. However, AF is being a *ITCH so, I haven't had AF properly since December 5th. My last donation was November 23rd (so If I was PG I would definietly know.) As the due date of our dear angel approaches (2.15.12) reality has set in that we won't get a BFP by then. So I am here....


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## Hope39

Ickle - my friend did lighter life and its tough, really really tough. She drank soup sachets and water all of the time and lost an amazing amount of weight but the majority of it has gone back on now :(

It might be good for immediate weight loss but i don't think its good for you in the long run as your not eating a balanced diet

Have you tried weight watchers? Under the new propoints system, a lady from sheffield lost 9.5st in a year.


----------



## pichi

lighter life works - but it's harder to keep the weight off :nope:


----------



## Emum

Thing is though girls, ickle needs to get a set amount of weight off within a defined period, otherwise she's going to be sent away again for another several months, and it will be touch and go whether she can do it via weightwatchers or other programmes. We all want to think weight loss is linear and that you can guarantee 2lbs off a week, but experience tells us that isn't always the case.

Whilst very very tough, a VLC diet will give her a very comfortable margin of error if she can stick it out. And whilst she will want to keep the weight off, and possibly lose more once she starts, if she doesn't succeed as well as she would like, she'll still have got the fertility treatment she needs, provided she stays under the required weight until it works. So I can definitely see why she'd be tempted to do it, and if she does decide to do it, will be here cheering her on to the finish line. Fertility treatment is eye wateringly expensive if you have to pay for it privately (as we did mostly) and its definitely worth trying to jump through the hoops to get a few attempts on the NHS if you can.


----------



## Lozdi

My auntie does weightwatchers, she swears by it ad looks great. The thing with an unbalanced diet or a crash diet is that because your not getting all that you need, your body reacts by dropping the weight initially, but then will 'grab' all it can when you start to eat properly again. I think the intense diets that don't provide balanced nutrients are only worth doing if you have another eating plan to switch to when you have finished the intense bit that does give you all you need but without over doing it. Also when you are wanting to lose weight for TTC purposes, the last thing you want to do is deplete your vitamin stores. Always take a multivit especially when having some intense dieting. If I was going to do the soup sachet thing for example, I'd do it very short term, and rather than switching right back to normal eating after dropping weight I'd wean myself off it, adding more subsantial but still healthy foods to the soup, until the soup becomes just a snack item complimenting a healthy mindful balanced diet.

All this food talk makes me hungry! I hope what I just said makes sense! (It does to me, but I'm a bit weird lol)


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Thing is though girls, ickle needs to get a set amount of weight off within a defined period, otherwise she's going to be sent away again for another several months, and it will be touch and go whether she can do it via weightwatchers or other programmes. We all want to think weight loss is linear and that you can guarantee 2lbs off a week, but experience tells us that isn't always the case.
> 
> Whilst very very tough, a VLC diet will give her a very comfortable margin of error if she can stick it out. And whilst she will want to keep the weight off, and possibly lose more once she starts, if she doesn't succeed as well as she would like, she'll still have got the fertility treatment she needs, provided she stays under the required weight until it works. So I can definitely see why she'd be tempted to do it, and if she does decide to do it, will be here cheering her on to the finish line. Fertility treatment is eye wateringly expensive if you have to pay for it privately (as we did mostly) and its definitely worth trying to jump through the hoops to get a few attempts on the NHS if you can.

The NHS is pretty brilliant isn't it, people knock it but without it, many of us would be scuppered!


----------



## Emum

Got a big problem tonight, and not at all sure what to do. OH is out at a client dinner and not answering his phone, my sister is out and has her phone switched off, and my sensible best friend is also not answering her phone which is unlike her. Don't really want to spread it around other friends either.


----------



## Chele78

Just wanted to weigh in on the Lighter Life stuff - which by the way is the same as the Cambridge diet - and to validate that I know what I am talking about, I did it for 3 months back in 2007 and lost just under 3 stone. I believe Cambridge diet is cheaper as there's no required two hour session each week, though from what I understand those sessions can be helpful to understand why you have gained the weight and to re-teach yourself how to eat properly once you get to maintenance with the programme. 

Anyway, my main point was to say that it is doctor formulated and includes all necessary nutrients, vitamins and minerals! It is very low calorie if you do it as a compete replacement diet plan about 650 cals / day max. I always found the chocolate premixed shakes to taste the best. The only other thing you have to do while on it is increase water intake to between 2.5-3 litres per day, as you don't get any water intake from eating normal food.

Though it didn't work for me in a permanent sense, it is very effective, and not like a crash diet which is unhealthy. If you're committed to it and see it through, it can be a good way to lose the weight. *Ickle:* if you're looking into any other options, I would definitely recommend what I'm doing - combination reduced calorie and Paleo diet (which is more of a lifestyle choice than diet diet). I've lost 4st6 in 7 months without much exercise, just changing eating/food choices and tracking what I'm eating.


----------



## Lozdi

EDIT: Advice communicated, removed so as not to worry anyone! :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for explaining that emum. With Lighter Life you have to get permission from your GP to go ahead. It provides you with all the vitamins and minerals you need, just not the calories. It is my consultant that's recommending it too, based on a study that's been done not just a friend of a friend. He did tell me that because it's a very low calorie diet, we'd need to take a break from TTC for the duration. My DH has said that if I want to do it, he'll do it with me for support. 

I need to think long and hard about doing it - it's a big commitment and there's no point starting it if I'm not going to see it through. I wouldn't be considering it if I hadn't already tried WW, SW, hypnotherapy etc, but nothing seems to work for me. Like Emum said, I'm on a time schedule. We've been going to the fertility clinic for 3 years now and I keep thinking that unless something changes, they're going to discharge us. The waiting list for IVF was 18 months long when we were provisionally put on it in March so by July I could lose the weight I need and start nearly straight away. 

Emum - I really don't know what to say about your daughter. I hope you get hold of someone soon. I might be tempted to take her to a minor injuries clinic or A&E and they can check her over, in case something untoward has happened. I'm sure there's probably some innocent explanation, but you won't rest until you're sure. 

Lozdi - It really is. In this area we get funded for 3 full attempts at IVF which is a huge amount really, and if an attempt has to be abandoned for whatever reason, eg. OHSS, then that doesn't count as one of the 3.


----------



## ickle pand

Chele - thanks for telling me about your experience. I've read a little bit on a weightloss forum about Cambridge vs Lighter Life and they seem to be very similar apart from the cost and the counselling. I think the counselling is something I'd benefit from, so I think that it'd be worth going for Lighter Life for that reason. I do know that me and my DH need to re-train our eating habits, and that if we do this, we're sort of reseting ourselves and then can start to eat again the way we should've always been doing.


----------



## Emum

Thanks Lozdi. I deleted that bit of my message in case anyone got upset reading it. Now spoken to OH and my sensible friend, and am formulating a plan of action. Cant stop shaking thinking about it though.


----------



## Lozdi

I know its not easy but you must try to remain calm. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Thanks Lozdi. I deleted that bit of my message in case anyone got upset reading it. Now spoken to OH and my sensible friend, and am formulating a plan of action. Cant stop shaking thinking about it though.

Edited response for same reason. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crumbs, hope everything is ok Emum.


----------



## fayewest

Lozdi said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> Fili its perfectly ok to have a meltdown, infact, its good to let it all out. You spend so much energy being positive for all of us that its necessary to stop for a bit and just allow yourself to grieve and and be angry and frustrated and question the universe. No one can go through what you have and not let it all out eventually. :hugs:
> 
> Shame about AF Emum, but as you say, at least its not too light. My AF after MMC was the heaviest I have ever had in my life!
> 
> Hi Faye :flower: What does the doctor say about your missing AF?
> 
> Pichi....do that baby dance!
> 
> Mrs Miggins good plan for a tlc month. :thumbup:
> 
> Mohini, has AF gone now? Whats the plan this cycle?
> 
> Ladies I can barely stay awake. I get my son to school in the morning then I can't help but sleep, and when OH takes youngest to ursery at lunchtime I sleep even longer! :sleep: I have been awake 30 mins and I'm tired again.

The doctor says I should take provera to bring on my AF, and that its common :wacko:


----------



## Tarabay

Hope ur ok emum! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Faye, good luck with the provera, I hope it gets you sorted. Emum, I hope all is well with you now. 
Hi Tara, how are you? 
Fili, I hope you have a better day today. 
Pregnant ladies I hope you are all doing ok. 
Who is next for testing? 
Ickle, hope you are feeling better today too. 
Afm, time to start thinking about poas again, also thinking of taking robitussin. I have my 'busmans holiday' mini spa day today at the salon to get my body in prime condition for egg release!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, I've just caught up. I dmt understand the cryptic messages now but emum I really hope your dd is ok!! 
Ickle sounds like the weight loss plan with counselling might be the best option so you've got support along the way. Ive never dieted before but I am already finding it impossibly hard and overwhelming and I've got 1.5 to lose so support can only be a good thing
Dodger, hope you feel better this morning, the only thing that made me feel better yesterday was doing my 4 laps round the field!! Going to aim for 5 today and go swimming this morning. We just have to keep thinking we WILL get there in the end! 
Ms migg, pampering your body sounds like a good idea, might follow suit!
Pichi good news on the opk! ^^
loz has the ms kicked in yet?!
Tara, mohini, louby, aunty, everyone :wave: hope youre doing ok today x x x
Faye hope your af comes very very soon!!


----------



## Chele78

ickle pand said:


> Chele - thanks for telling me about your experience. I've read a little bit on a weightloss forum about Cambridge vs Lighter Life and they seem to be very similar apart from the cost and the counselling. I think the counselling is something I'd benefit from, so I think that it'd be worth going for Lighter Life for that reason. I do know that me and my DH need to re-train our eating habits, and that if we do this, we're sort of reseting ourselves and then can start to eat again the way we should've always been doing.

Ickle, no problem! You're right, they are exactly the same shakes and meal replacements on both programmes, but like you say the counselling sessions are required for LL and not a bad thing. Definitely will help to have your DH on board too. I think between being mentally ready to take this on this time, having the goal of sorting out hormonal balance thru diet to achieve pregnancy, and having my hubby also fully committed to changing our eating ways in order to be healthier and increase our fitness - all of that has made the difference for me being able to find losing weight this time less of a struggle. I struggle most with the variation in daily amount of weight loss. When you have a significant amount to lose the constant loss helps keep you motivated to stay on course and not go completely mad and get take aways or something! 

When will you look to start on it? I'll be cheering you on!


----------



## filipenko32

Chele I meant to add on my post that your weight loss was amazing!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Mrs Miggins. I'm still not great though. I've taken my last antibiotic now but I still can't take a deep breath without it hurting my back and stomach, and I've also got thrush now after the anti-biotics, so need a trip to the chemist at lunchtime. Think I'll have to go back to the doctors. 

Your mini spa day sounds lovely. I might plan one for myself :)

Fili - How are you feeling today? Exercise is supposed to be good for cheering you up, but remember it's ok to be sad - you've got a bloody good reason. 

Chele - I've sent an email to go and speak to the LL counsellor and find out a bit more about it and then we can decide if it's for us or not. I have to admit that taking a break from TTC is a bit scary though. Especially when it might be for as long as a year, if I decide to do LL this until my BMI is normal, not just to lose enough weight for IVF. I know that it'll mean that my chances of a natural pregnancy are much higher and the chances of IVF being successful are higher and the pregnancy would have less chance of problems if I lose the weight though.

Emum - I hope things are ok with your DD, I saw the message last night before it was edited.

AFM - No temping yet - don't want to twinkle temp when I've got thrush and I've been waking up absolutely roasting so it probably won't be that accurate just now anyway. CBFM isn't asking for sticks yet so nothing happening there. Just trying to get myself well so that we can :sex: like bunnies in case this is our last chance to TTC for a while.


----------



## Emum

Thanks ickle. No I am a wreck. I didn't sleep a wink all night and now the tears have come. Am just waiting to hear back whether doctor can see her today, and have spoken to school who are obviously taking it very seriously. No idea whats going to happen next.


----------



## loubyloumum

Emum, I hope everything is ok with your DD. I didn't see the messages before they were edited last night but I can 'see' you are very distressed and want to send you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Emum did you stress the importance of seeing the doctor today? Don't let them fob you off if they won't see you today take her to a walk in center or a hospital. :hugs:


----------



## Chele78

filipenko32 said:


> Chele I meant to add on my post that your weight loss was amazing!!

Thanks Fili! Still got another 3 stone to go though! Originally I was going to wait to TTC more actively until after I was much nearer to healthy BMI, but with falling pregnant and mc'ing, I just can't bring myself to not try.



ickle pand said:


> Chele - I've sent an email to go and speak to the LL counsellor and find out a bit more about it and then we can decide if it's for us or not. I have to admit that taking a break from TTC is a bit scary though. Especially when it might be for as long as a year, if I decide to do LL this until my BMI is normal, not just to lose enough weight for IVF. I know that it'll mean that my chances of a natural pregnancy are much higher and the chances of IVF being successful are higher and the pregnancy would have less chance of problems if I lose the weight though.

You might find that the counsellor will recommend going whole hog on the meal replacements initially but then for the remaining weight once you're down to what the IVF people want for BMI, you could maybe gradually go into just replacing two meals and eventually just one meal, as you relearn healthy ways to eat and portion control, etc... Meaning that you wouldn't be on the vlc diet for too long, and once you were eating around 1200-1400 cals, you could be TTC again. I'm sure they will have good advice.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum may I ask what's happened to your daughter?


----------



## Emum

Shes come home from school yesterday with scratches and bruising all round her inner thighs, and no explanation as to how these have occured.

Have spoken to doctor's sec and still waiting for him to call back6


----------



## pichi

I hope they get back to you soon. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Chele78 said:


> You might find that the counsellor will recommend going whole hog on the meal replacements initially but then for the remaining weight once you're down to what the IVF people want for BMI, you could maybe gradually go into just replacing two meals and eventually just one meal, as you relearn healthy ways to eat and portion control, etc... Meaning that you wouldn't be on the vlc diet for too long, and once you were eating around 1200-1400 cals, you could be TTC again. I'm sure they will have good advice.

Well they have 2 versions Lighter Life Total where you have 4 meal packs a day and Lighter Life Lite which is 3 meal packs and a meal from a list of ingredients they give you. That's only if your BMI is between 25 and 30 though. I think it's one of those things that I'll have to see how I get on with it first and then decide what I want to do.


----------



## Emum

Just heard back from the paediatrician I contacted last night, who says he is too busy to see her today :( Have ended up booking her in with a complete stranger at 2pm this afternoon. Who will probably think I am a complete loon as I am by this point totally hysterical and can't talk to anyone without crying. I think the poor doctor's secretary felt awful when she had to phone to say he wasn't going to see her.


----------



## ickle pand

You poor thing Emum. Try to keep calm until you know what's happened - easier said that done, I know. Is your DH going with you this afternoon?


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> You poor thing Emum. Try to keep calm until you know what's happened - easier said that done, I know. Is your DH going with you this afternoon?

Yes, but to look after the 2 year old while I take DD in to see the doctor. Am not sure whether he will be able to come in with me, unless by a miracles DS2 is asleep in his pram.


----------



## Tarabay

Oh emum!!!! Is it ur dd with autism?? I don't no what to say! I really hope things get sorted! What is ur dd saying?? Just try to stay calm ans explain how upset u are to the doctor and hopefully he will take you seriously! Hugs for u


----------



## Emum

yes it is. She has no speech and no means to communicate something big like this, so we are none the wiser. I have spoken to school, who told me that although there are always staff in the playground, they wouldn't necessarily be keeping a close eye on her, as she tends to play by herself in the corner and not cause trouble with any other kids, so they can't actually rule out that something awful could have happened with another child and not been noticed :( (that sounds awful, but all the kids there have profound special needs and learning difficulties, so it wouldn't necessarily be a malicious thing on the part of the other child, which at the moment doesn't help)


----------



## Little_1

emum i will be thinking about you and your family all day, please let us know that she is ok!! im sure you must be hysterical, but i am having positive thoughts for you that everything is fine!


----------



## pichi

I hope you manage to fund out what has happened. I hope its just something minor and no need for alarm although I can fully understand that your mind is probibly in overdrive at the moment :(


----------



## filipenko32

Thinking about you emum, you must be so so worried. I really hope you find out why asap and your daughter gets to see the doctor.


----------



## Tarabay

Oh emum! I am so sorry! I know, my da has ds has no speech so I know the frustration there but this is a big issue and I am sure them feelings are multiplied! I will also be thinking of u today! I hope she gets on ok at the doctors! I wid have thought the school should have had a closer eye on all of the kids?!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Emum I am thinking of you and your DD at this time :hugs:

Well I'm feeling a little strange today.....I had a dream last night that I went for a 20week scan and at the scan they found twins. One boy and one girl. They then went on to tell me I needed an emergency c-section as they babies were measuring term (odd I know) and it all went a little crazy which then eventually woke me.

Anyway this has made me feel a little weird as I would have been 20weeks with the twins on Monday just gone and feel sad the I kind of 'saw' them and there was a boy and a girl. I know it is probably ridiculous to feel so effected by a dream and I'm sorry to tell you all this but I just wanted to get it of my chest as it has totally freaked me out :(


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Emum how can they not see you today, thats awful. At least a stranger is better than no doctor though because if something happened, then professional opinion is important.

Louby that sounds like a very emotional dream indeed, maybe it was your subcounscious saying goodbye to your twins. Do twins run in your family?


----------



## MrsMM24

Late but weighing in, I am a personal trainer.... I SWEAR by Weight Watchers! The BEST way, doesn't mean the only as sometimes other ways work, to keep the weight off or at least manage it is to be able to eat what you want or can get access too. Weight watchers allows for eating "real" foods and shows you a different way to monitor what you eat. GL


*EMUM* I am thinking of you, I don't understand but I know that facilities are different, why you can't be seen, I hope everything is ok


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


----------



## Emum

Hi everyone I am back.

Not sure how I feel at the moment. The paediatrician was lovely though, really really nice and very glad we went to see him. He said he is almost 100% certain that she hasn't been subjected to any violence or been deliberately hurt or abused in any way. At which point I stopped sobbing pathetically. But he then went on to say that the bruise is extremely unusual in that it is red with very very sharp lines and corners, whereas most bruises have quite soft outlines, and for that reason he is also very dubious that it is an accidental injury. So he wants us to bring her back in a week, and in the meantime photograph any new bruises she gets and try to find an explanation as to why she has got them, as he is concerned there may be an underlying blood disorder (possibly caused by her epilepsy medications or not). So I am worrying again, but at least not scared to send her back to school.

And I also now know that my other paediatrician, who would see my DS2 at the drop of a hat, is a total tosser, and one of those doctors whose list is suddenly "full" when a disabled child hoves into view. We have sadly come across a few of these, as well as some lovely ones who would drop everything to fit her in for a sniffle, just because she is so disabled and can't explain how she is feeling. This is all private by the way, as our experience of the NHS with the children has been underwhelming to be honest.


----------



## Lozdi

What a lovely doctor, will he be your paediatrician from now on? The other one does indeed sound like a big tosser. I'm glad he has an idea of what caused the bruises and that its not sinister. I know nothing about blood disorders but perhaps if she was born with one it would have been noticed before now, hopefully its med related and that a change of meds is the answer! :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

hello Lozdi,fili,mrs miggin and all my freinds.
louby-good luck and happy journey to motherhood.
mrs miggin-hope you are ok.
EMUM-sorry to read about your lovely daughter.


----------



## Emum

Apparently they can develop at any point. And some are far more serious than others - eg leukaemia. But I am trying not to let my brain run that far ahead and will see what happens over the course of the next week. If her existing one goes and she doesn't get any new ones, that is a good sign.


----------



## Lozdi

Yes don't allow the worst cases scenarios get to you, I bet its something minor and easily treated. 

Hi Mohini, I hope your feeling alright today. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - I'm glad your not scared to send her to school anymore. Hopefully it's something minor that a change in meds can sort out.

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm excited about my cake decorating class tonight - it's a figure modelling one this time. I just hope I can find the place as it's in a little tiny village and I'm still not great at navigating my way round Angus, even though I've lived here for nearly 4 years lol!


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Emum - I'm glad your not scared to send her to school anymore. Hopefully it's something minor that a change in meds can sort out.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> I'm excited about my cake decorating class tonight - it's a figure modelling one this time. I just hope I can find the place as it's in a little tiny village and I'm still not great at navigating my way round Angus, even though I've lived here for nearly 4 years lol!

i always fancied doing that. where are you goin for classes?


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - It's a village near Letham. It's not cheap but I don't have any other hobbies. She's makes cakes and teaches in her home too. Her facebook page is Strathview Designs if you want to have a look :)


----------



## pichi

Ah, I lived in letham 13 years heh. Is it kingsmuir or something like that? ill have a looky:) 
I was in your neck of the woods Monday :)


----------



## snarfi109

Good afternoon everyone. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Snarfi! Mohini, hello sweetie, I hope you are doing ok this week. 
Emum, you have had a hell of a day. I am pleased you feeling a little better about the situation but really sorry you have had to go through this ordeal. I hope, as the others say, it's simply something that can be dealt with with a change in meds. 
Ickle, the cake decorating course sounds great I hope you enjoy it. 
I have spent the evening washing and grooming the shi tzu that we have been looking after for 4 weeks. We were only supposed to be having her for 2 but enjoyed having her so much the lady who she belongs to said we could have her for the last two weeks rather than her son. I haven't been bathing or brushing her as much as she is used to though (due to a lack of time!) so I'm trying to get her in a reasonable state for sending back. Edie is going to be devastated she adores her. My cat on the other hand is preparing the bunting and party trumpets.


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi it was in Bowriefauld. Had such a laugh. I'll post a pic of the wee lady I made later.


----------



## pichi

ah just before letham then! Aw yay post a pic. I done cupcakes for pixies birthday and was quite proud of them


----------



## Bentlee

hallo girls.. I misscarried at nine weeks two days before christmas and started ttc again right after the final check up a week after d&c. Now I have a few questions and would like to join your group, may I?


----------



## pichi

of course you can! :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

Welcome bentlee!! Ask away, not that im the expert! How is everyone today?? Emum how r u and ur dd?? Ickle I can't wait to see that picture! U r so good at it!! I had quite a bit of Ewcm/creamy discharge this morning! No idea what that means or if it means anything! Opk's are back to very neg xx


----------



## ickle pand

Here's what I made in my class last night. I'm quite chuffed with it, although I want to practice more before I put one on a cake.
 



Attached Files:







Wee wifie.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pichi

I got the fatest looking +opk I've ever had this morn so hold out tarabay. remember i said I had dark but not so dark to be a + for 3 days before this fatty this morn heh

Haha ickle that's real good for your first go!


----------



## Emum

Emum said:


> Feeling :( In addition to AF my BF IRL has just told me she is moving to live abroad for a year. She was the first person I told about my last two pregnancies, the first non family person to see my new baby and fab when we lost the last one, and now even if we do succceed this month, she won't be there for any of it.

Ooops. One bit of good news for the day at least! This was a post on facebook, and I hadn't read the accompanying PM she sent me! Its part of the latest Breast Cancer campaign, so the post didn't mean what it looked like it meant! Which is one bright spark in the day.

DD went off to school this morning, and hopefully will be OK. I got a reasonable night's sleep but still feel wiped out. DH has gone to India again, so hope the kids are easy for the next few days while I recover my equilibrium. And with all the stress of the last few days, despite really pigging out from Friday all weekend, and having AF, I have still ended up losing a pound! Which I do not deserve after all that pizza, chinese takeaway and chocolate but will take anyway.


----------



## ickle pand

Glad things seem to be calming down for you Emum


----------



## Bentlee

Well, first of all (since I still have to get to know y'all better) is anyone already pregnant again?

I had d&c on Dec 21st and before the pregnancy I had a regular 26-28 days cycle. If I could from that day I one day late now, which means nothing, I know, but I had period like cramps and pain all night, it even hurt on my lower back which I NEVER have with AF, but no bleeding! not the tiniest bit. I even took some pain killers, but it only helped a bit.. back pain is gone though. But I'm still having cramps and I really don't know what that means I'm afraid that I caught some infection in my uterus.. will test around 130 today, since a friend drops by with a preg test and if I'm not pregnant I might have to go to the doctor tmr. Has anyone experienced something like that before? Did your period came back normal after mc?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Bentley. I had that procedure in October and things have not quite got back to normal yet with my periods. I am thinking of going to the doc. 
Emum I'm pleased you got the wrong end of the stick about your friend and that dd seems better today. 
Ickle, love the little man! 
My friend from work who told me she was pregnant last week is at the epu today bleeding :-( 
She had a mmc last February and a chemical in November. I really want this to be good news for her but so scared for her.


----------



## pichi

I hope your friend is ok! :(


----------



## Lozdi

Good afternoon Ladies! :flower:

Welcome Bentlee, i'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Mrs miggins I'm sorry your friend is going through worries, I hope its something simple that doesn't threaten her pregnancy. A friend of mine bled all through hers and her daughter is now 5. We were talking pregnancy and birth last night, its my favourite subject! :wacko:

Love the little cake figure! Makes me want to bake....I have never made a cake figure, I usually decorate a cake with melted bars of galaxy or chunks of bournville....or both!


----------



## pichi

oh cake making is great! you should try it sometime. i was going to make some tablet tonight but i think i better not hah my teeth will have a fit!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BENTLEE* so so sorry for your loss Hun! :hugs:


*EMUM* I'm happy to hear that things are starting to relax for you....:hugs:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> Feeling :( In addition to AF my BF IRL has just told me she is moving to live abroad for a year. She was the first person I told about my last two pregnancies, the first non family person to see my new baby and fab when we lost the last one, and now even if we do succceed this month, she won't be there for any of it.
> 
> Ooops. One bit of good news for the day at least! This was a post on facebook, and I hadn't read the accompanying PM she sent me! Its part of the latest Breast Cancer campaign, so the post didn't mean what it looked like it meant! Which is one bright spark in the day.
> 
> DD went off to school this morning, and hopefully will be OK. I got a reasonable night's sleep but still feel wiped out. DH has gone to India again, so hope the kids are easy for the next few days while I recover my equilibrium. And with all the stress of the last few days, despite really pigging out from Friday all weekend, and having AF, I have still ended up losing a pound! Which I do not deserve after all that pizza, chinese takeaway and chocolate but will take anyway.Click to expand...

I have seen those facebook updates too. Was wondering why everyone was leaving! :haha:


----------



## Emum

I'll PM you. We're not allowed to post the reason anywhere a man could read it!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I'll PM you. We're not allowed to post the reason anywhere a man could read it!

:thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

pichi said:
 

> oh cake making is great! you should try it sometime. i was going to make some tablet tonight but i think i better not hah my teeth will have a fit!

Mmmm tablet! I'm tempted to make some now. 



MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....

I hope something happens soon. Waiting is the worst!



Emum said:


> I'll PM you. We're not allowed to post the reason anywhere a man could read it!

Well I've had a man on my fb say that he's going to the moon for 32 months lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon everyone, emum I'm glad in a way that the bruises might be more due to the medicines as that is maybe something that could be rectified with different types of medicine?? Poor little love though, I hope she's not in any pain. Will the staff at school keep an extra eye on her? I know that if that happened at my school there would be a rota'd designated member of staff to look after her, or keep a special eye on her 'just in case' even though its unlikely school. That is just terrible to hear that some doctors are prejudiced, shocking!!!! Perhaps you lost a pound with all the stress!!! You have really been through it in the last few days!! X x x

Ickle what a fantastic figure, how on earth did you make that from icing!! 

Mrs mm hope this is your month I really do. Everything is that bit harder for you I think with coordinating the donations :hugs: 

Welcome bent lee sorry for your loss :hugs:

Afm, well St marys called today with one abnormal result which was taken after my 3rd mc. It's an abnormal result for something called anti phospholipid syndrome (blood clotting). It's an inherited condition i think but the treatment is aspirin plus blood thinning injections together daily. BUT and these are big buts. I can only be diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome if 2 tests are abnormal 6 weeks apart. So my next test is scheduled for 4 weeks time meaning its months after last test. If that comes back normal then they will do another one 6 weeks later and if that's normal I'll be told to try again without treatment. So... Age old dilemma... If the treatment is harmless and I'd probably do it anyway without St marys help why should I wait all that time ttc?? I'm going to take it anyway. What do you think girls?


----------



## Lozdi

I want to say take it anyway, but I don't know the ins and outs....and I expect to be prescribed it they will want to do the tests as procedure dictates. It does seem like a very long wait to ttc again, I guess what it comes down to is what does your heart say? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My uninformed advice Fil is go for it, take the aspirin and heparin and get trying. 
Good that you have a bit more info though, good old st Mary's. 
It's been very quiet in here today! My poor friend still has no answers. She got to the EPAU and they took blood and urine and sent her home and told her to go back in the morning as they only have morning appointments for early pregnancies. I hate the EPAU.


----------



## Hope39

Ggrr i have just typed a huge post and lost it

I too knackered to type it again so will do tomorrow
x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think I've missed a ton of things and I'm totally lost now! Emum I hope that everything is ok whatever it was that happened. *hugs*

Update on me: Finally FINALLY got my negative pregnancy test. I'm still spotting, but I'm just so relieved that that chapter is over and we can start trying again officially. It really is sad that I squinted at this more then I ever did for a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## mohini12

hello mrs miggin,Lozdi,fili,dodger,louby,EMUM.
hope you are all ok.
i am very happy today.i lost my best freind who was very close to me 2year ago.but yesterday she called me.i am very happy to talk her but she told me that she got divorce because her hubby and inlaws were very mean.she also very disturb.


----------



## ickle pand

Dodger - glad you finally got your negative. Seeing BFPs knowing your not pregnant must be so hard. 

Mrs Miggins - I really hope your friend is ok. I only spoke to the EAPU on the phone but they were quite good with me. 

Fili - I really don't know. Do you feel strong enough to cope if it all went wrong again? Don't you have to be prescribed the blood thinning injections? Will they give you them without the tests?

AFM - I think I'm slowly on the mend, finally! I had to wait 48 hours to use the Canestan because I still had antibiotics in my system but I've done that now. So my plan is to start twinkle temping this weekend and hopefully BD too because it's been ages!! Lol!


----------



## pichi

Do you think it matters if you don't be on the day of o? The 2 nights before and the night after will be covered so that should be ok eh?

Glad you're on the mend ickle :)


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies. I think I will be quiet a while as today I woke up symptomless, and I find myself emotionally blank in preparation for bad news on tuesday. If its good news then great, but honestly I will fall over sideways in surprise if its good. At least if its bad I won't have had to wait til a 12 week scan to find out.


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - they say it's better to have the spermies waiting for the egg. On the intercourse timing analyser on FF, I've had a "Good" for just BDing on O-1 and the same for O-1 and O. So it doesn't make that much difference. I've got a pic somewhere of the timer for past cycles, I'll try and find it for you.


----------



## pichi

Thanks :) both times I've fallen we've not bd'd on the day but I thought that might just be a fluke! Lol 

Oh lozdi im sorry you're not feeling positive hun :hugs: I hope everything is fine at your scan x


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - Here you go!
 



Attached Files:







Pic from FF.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pichi

Thanks for that. we were like 4 days before, 2 days before, 1 day before and 1 after so we shall see in 10 days I guess!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Hello Ladies. I think I will be quiet a while as today I woke up symptomless, and I find myself emotionally blank in preparation for bad news on tuesday. If its good news then great, but honestly I will fall over sideways in surprise if its good. At least if its bad I won't have had to wait til a 12 week scan to find out.

I'll be keeping everything I have crossed for you. It is still early to have strong symptoms though, and they can come and go in early pregnancy, so don't abandon all hope. Only 4 more sleeps til your scan.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg sorry about your friend :hugs: it must bring back memories for you too, protect your own sanity too x x x 
Dodger that's brilliant news!! :yipee: I'm right behind you, probably another week for me yet though. 
loz, go easy on yourself, don't panic, it is sooooo unlikely you will mc again I promise you x x x 
Ickle how are you today?
Where's pink?

Afm we are def going to try again straight away, I have contacted the doc who will prescribe us heparin and progesterone. So I'll be sitting in St marys in march hopefully pregnant while the say what I have or haven't got! On treatment anyway! Eeeek? Oh and I lost 3 lbs :yipee: and that 30 da shred is a killer!


----------



## Lozdi

Pink has gone skiing.


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - that's great news that you can get the treatment straight away :) 

I can't wait to get started on the 30 day shred. I'm still not 100% - still hurts when I breathe deeply and my head, neck and shoulders are sore, I'm also really tired so we've got a lazy weekend planned. I think I'm on the mend though so not going to go back to the doctor unless I'm no better by Monday. 

I'm still trying to decide what to do about the dieting - I'm really 50/50 at the moment so I might write down a pros and cons list over the weekend so I can work out what to do for the best. If we do go for Lighter Life, I'm going to wait until the end of this cycle to start - I couldn't take a break without one last go at TTC!


----------



## dodgercpkl

mohini12 said:


> hello mrs miggin,Lozdi,fili,dodger,louby,EMUM.
> hope you are all ok.
> i am very happy today.i lost my best freind who was very close to me 2year ago.but yesterday she called me.i am very happy to talk her but she told me that she got divorce because her hubby and inlaws were very mean.she also very disturb.

*hugs* I'm glad your friend got back in touch with you, but sorry to hear she's been in a bad spot.



ickle pand said:


> Dodger - glad you finally got your negative. Seeing BFPs knowing your not pregnant must be so hard.
> 
> AFM - I think I'm slowly on the mend, finally! I had to wait 48 hours to use the Canestan because I still had antibiotics in my system but I've done that now. So my plan is to start twinkle temping this weekend and hopefully BD too because it's been ages!! Lol!

I was thrilled at first and then it hit me last night that I really wasn't pregnant anymore and I found that a tiny part of me had still been hoping that this was all a bad dream. Over all though, I know it's a good thing because it means we finally have an actual chance again to get pregnant. Hopefully this time will be the right little bean at the right time.

I'm glad you are finally on the mend! That was some doozy of an illness that you had. :hugs::hugs:



pichi said:


> Do you think it matters if you don't be on the day of o? The 2 nights before and the night after will be covered so that should be ok eh?
> 
> Glad you're on the mend ickle :)

I know this has already been answered, but I think you are good!



Lozdi said:


> Hello Ladies. I think I will be quiet a while as today I woke up symptomless, and I find myself emotionally blank in preparation for bad news on tuesday. If its good news then great, but honestly I will fall over sideways in surprise if its good. At least if its bad I won't have had to wait til a 12 week scan to find out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm praying so hard for you to get good news. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



filipenko32 said:


> Mrs migg sorry about your friend :hugs: it must bring back memories for you too, protect your own sanity too x x x
> Dodger that's brilliant news!! :yipee: I'm right behind you, probably another week for me yet though.
> loz, go easy on yourself, don't panic, it is sooooo unlikely you will mc again I promise you x x x
> Ickle how are you today?
> Where's pink?
> 
> Afm we are def going to try again straight away, I have contacted the doc who will prescribe us heparin and progesterone. So I'll be sitting in St marys in march hopefully pregnant while the say what I have or haven't got! On treatment anyway! Eeeek? Oh and I lost 3 lbs :yipee: and that 30 da shred is a killer!

I hope you get your negative in less then a week! That's awesome news all around and I'm so thrilled for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle. Im sorry you're still not 100% :hugs: :hugs:
With regards to the dieting you're a completely different personality to me, I was thinking that before. You plan everything and I just jump in head first no matter how deep the water is lol!! So I think for you It would be best to work out then pros and cons and youll probably have more long term success too. By calorie counting this week I have stuck to 1200 or even less on some days as I counted cups of tea in there too and by exercising round the field I've lost 3.5lbs but I can see that I'm going to get addicted to this and that its extreme dieting in a way and probably not good long term. One thing though, my hunger for food has defo subsided in the space of a week. It has been seriously replaced with my weight loss mission. I've also been watching all those 'I used to be fat&#8217; programs lol to give me motivation. And i keep dreaming of the day when I go to monsoon to spend my voucher (£200) and I can get into size ten again. All this is also helping to take my mind off babies (a bit!). There's no way my personality would allow me to stick to a prescriptive diet I am just way too impulsive but I think you would be best with something planned out and well organised, something you could make forecasted graphs and charts out of that kind of thing! Hope that's helpful Hun x x x oh and I also put my weekly weight target in every Friday in my diary so ticking it off gave me so much joy today!


----------



## Chele78

Well done Fili! 3.5lbs is really good for a week. :happydance: 

How big is this field you walk around? Or how far are you walking?  I have been on less than 1400 cals per day for months on end, now down to just under 1200, and I too have found my hunger is significantly less than before I started. Probably much more at normal levels than before! 

I definitely like the planning and also have weekly goals in the diary, which are great to achieve or surpass!


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - You've got me pegged to a tee! I love organising. I still have the folder from when we were planning our wedding - everything in different sections with pictures torn out of magazines stuck onto pages and put into poly pockets so it was all neat. I had spreadsheets too (I love spreadsheets!) I think that's why I love FF so much lol!

I think I've been thinking too much along the lines of "I won't stick to it if I'm hungry" but reading about LL has made me realise that I've been eating too much so I need to suffer being a bit hungry for a little while until my body gets used to less food, no matter which diet I chose. 

I think there's a few things slotting into place in my head so that whatever way I do it, will be sucessful.


----------



## Lozdi

yay my hunger has returned. Now for the :holly: C'mon boobs, hurt me!

I'm watching Dick and Dom in the bungalow. Its ridiculous and never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> yay my hunger has returned. Now for the :holly: C'mon boobs, hurt me!
> 
> I'm watching Dick and Dom in the bungalow. Its ridiculous and never fails to amuse me.

Give em a hard squeeze Loz. You know you want to!


----------



## Lozdi

Squeeze Dick and Dom or my boobs?:haha: I have been squeezing the boobs since last night because thats when they stopped hurting. The feeling a little tender again but that may just be from the squeezing lol

I want to feel sick!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Squeeze Dick and Dom or my boobs?:haha: I have been squeezing the boobs since last night because thats when they stopped hurting. The feeling a little tender again but that may just be from the squeezing lol
> 
> I want to feel sick!

Well, you could call them Dick and Dom if you like!


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - You could name your boobs Dick and Dom lol! Glad you're getting some symptoms back :)


----------



## Lozdi

:rofl:Thats it, I officially name my boobs Dick and Dom.


----------



## Lozdi

There is a polish shop at the end of my street and there is allsorts of weird and wonderful stuff, I bought some apple and mint juice and its lovely!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My friends cat is named Corrie, apparently after one of her husbands testicles :haha: 
Lozdi, pleased your symptoms are back! 
Fili, it's great that they are treating you straight away! Great news! 
Ickle, like Fili says you are a good planner and organiser and I'm sure however you decide to go about losing the weight will be the right choice for you and you will stick to it. I'm more impulsive like Fili. Yesterday I wanted a healthy lunch and was going to get it from the sandwich shop opposite the salon. My friend wanted me to get her something they didn't have so I ended up going to Cooplands and my healthy lunch turned into a cheese savoury sandwich, a sausage roll and a toffee donut. 
Dodger, it's great that your levels have finally dropped to zero. It's going to be your time soon. 
Anyone seen Sarah lately? Has she seen the link to this thread? 
Pichi I hope you caught that egg. 
Mohini, I'm happy for you that your friend got back in touch. Friends are so important at times like these. 
I have good news about my friend. She went for her scan this morning and baby has a good heartbeat and measures 7+4, she is 4 days further than she thought! 
I'm so happy for her.
Afm last months crashing disappointment seems to have shifted something in my brain. I've been taking the agnus castus and temping (though only started temping 3 days ago) but I haven't poas yet and we haven't dtd yet this month. I wonder if subconsciously I am giving myself a month off ttc. Although when I get to ov time I will wish I had temped if I stop now.


----------



## filipenko32

So funny loz!! 

I'm sooo impulsive mrs migg, Its ridiculous! St marys won't treat me straight away but I know a doctor who will! Thank goodness!


----------



## Emum

I haven't been temping or taking my AC or even my folic and my CBFM is 2 days out. With all the stress of the last week I've barely slept, not at all on Tuesday and Thursday and only a few hours on Wednesday so no point temping, and haven't really been eating either hence no supplements. And OH is away ATM anyway but back on Saturday CD6 so maybe we could SMEP this month instead.


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> So funny loz!!
> 
> I'm sooo impulsive mrs migg, Its ridiculous! St marys won't treat me straight away but I know a doctor who will! Thank goodness!

Fili how an earth have you found a doctor to give you blood thinning injections without confirmation that you have aps? You amaze me!!! 

I would never have such luck. I am unlucky all the time. I chased my docs yesterday for the lieden factor v test they did, she had to chase the lab at the hospital but thankfully it was negative. They mentioned to my doc that i had given blood for lupus test and not enough blood had been taken! See, i am unlucky as hell. I had my mmc at beginning of october, had to wait till mid december to see miscarriage consultant, they took blood and told me to come back in 8 weeks (9th feb). I will turn up at the appt and they are going to tell me they need to do the lupus again and that i need to wait for the results before trying again, well they can sod off i have waited long enough now. My docs took blood for lupus test again yesterday so i am defo going to ttc on my march cycle, i am taking a leaf out of fili book and just doing it, i'm fed up of waiting 

xx


----------



## Hope39

I decided last night to try workout 2 on the 30 day shred, it made me feel sick and i gave up on the 3rd circuit!!!

I am going to go back to work out 1 for a while :)


----------



## Emum

Yeah phase 2 is a total bitch OK! I only made it to day 2 of phase 2 before I gave up last time, and never felt I had mastered it. Those twisty plank things were a killer.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSMIGG* yes, coordinatiing donations makes it super hard... but we have our hopes up for Feb again!! :dust:


*ICKLE* waiting is the worst in every facet of TTC.... soooo glad I am able to think about the TWW and even OV now!:dust:


Just an update...
*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## Emum

Oh the stars are coming into alignment for you Mrs MM. GL with it all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Mrs MM, that's good! Hoping and hoping for you!


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's such great news Mrs MM!! I've been hoping that you would get your period and be able to keep things going on track. YAY!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news mrsmm! 

I've just done the 30 day shred again felt like it was easier this time but not moving from level 1 for a while and hubby came back with some pink dumbbells for me as a surprise bless!!


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Great news mrsmm!
> 
> I've just done the 30 day shred again felt like it was easier this time but not moving from level 1 for a while and hubby came back with some pink dumbbells for me as a surprise bless!!

Lol, i'd stick with work out 1 for a very long time, unless you're super fit

It made me feel sick on the 3rd circuit, i was trying to follow the girl that does the 'hard' stuff, ha ha

I am reverting back to workout 1 

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am having a bowl of trifle :blush:


----------



## Emum

I've found the last of the Bendicks from Xmas but ive had 3 now and I feel sick!


----------



## ickle pand

Yay MrsMM! You do realise that if you get pregnant with the secret Santa sperm (that sounds so wrong!) that you'll have to name the baby so that it's initals spell out Baby and Bump lol!

I'm dying to start the 30day Shred. I need to find dumbells though. Argos is prob my best bet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am LOVING secret Santa sperm!


----------



## pichi

lol secret santa sperm :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle my hubby got the dumbbells from tk max! 

Mmmm to trifle and mints! :munch: 

Drinking tea takes the edge of my appetite. 

My lovely father in law sent me flowers today for the forth time lol! With a lovely message saying we will get there! His wife suffered 4 mc's but had three children, she died of cancer a few months before our wedding :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds like serendipity to me Fili! 
Well we dtd this morning, I am expecting to ov in a week or so. I have quite fertile looking cm but that may be down to the epo? I really can't be arsed this month. I didn't temp this morning as OH woke me up wanting sex so I could hardly say to him "just hold your horses while I shove this thermometer up my twinkle".


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> That sounds like serendipity to me Fili!
> Well we dtd this morning, I am expecting to ov in a week or so. I have quite fertile looking cm but that may be down to the epo? I really can't be arsed this month. I didn't temp this morning as OH woke me up wanting sex so I could hardly say to him "just hold your horses while I shove this thermometer up my twinkle".

:haha:I have said that to OH before.


----------



## Hope39

Afternoon ladies

Just a little reminder for all of you that like Take Me Out, my slightly gorgeous stepson Tom is appearing on tonights show. You may also see a glimpse of my dear boyfriend too, he was filmed by ITV but not sure how much of him you will see

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Hope! Ooh can't wait! I LOVE take me out!! It's my Saturday night treat!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wonder if Pink will be back later. Welcome home Pink and hope you had a good birthday and holiday, if so!


----------



## Emum

Is Pink back today! That has gone quickly. Hope she had a fab time. I've missed her chat.

AFM I'm feeling loads better today. Had a good nights sleep last night, have some food inside me today, and OH is back from India, though now at a football match with DS1. I am afraid I have been a bit mean to him, as he offered to load the dishwasher which I hadn't got round to after tea last night :blush: and came back up to say he had eaten the left over bolognaise sauce which had been left out all night:sick: he has been told that whether or not he has given himself food poisoning he is still looking after all the children by himself tomorrow because I am due a break :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Too right Emum! Glad you are feeling a bit better today. I'm not sure if pink is back today but I know she has been gone a week.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> That sounds like serendipity to me Fili!
> Well we dtd this morning, I am expecting to ov in a week or so. I have quite fertile looking cm but that may be down to the epo? I really can't be arsed this month. I didn't temp this morning as OH woke me up wanting sex so I could hardly say to him "just hold your horses while I shove this thermometer up my twinkle".

:rofl: bit of a turn off that mrs migg!! I love that word, have you ever seen the romantic film of the same name!? X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww emum, your son sounds lovely! What a sweetie.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope39 said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> Just a little reminder for all of you that like Take Me Out, my slightly gorgeous stepson Tom is appearing on tonights show. You may also see a glimpse of my dear boyfriend too, he was filmed by ITV but not sure how much of him you will see
> 
> xx

Take me out is my favourite programme at the moment hope!! Where,when will we see your boyfriend!? Not being taken out I hope, you mean on the vt about tom? What does your boyfriend look like? I'll give you my take on Tom and tell you if it it would be no like-y no-lighty for me!! :rofl:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello ladies, I'm home!!

Just going to read back through the pages . Can anyone can give me a quick over veiw on how everyone is?

Hope you are all okay, I have missed you!!


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome back Pink, we missed you too! :flower: Was it amazing? It was bloomin cold here but not even a hint of snow. :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi loz, just read back over 20 odd pages!! Thanks, weather -12oC but sunny!!

Is your scan this Wednesday? Does anyone know how Sarah got on last week? I haven't read through the other thread yet.

Mrsmig - Although it was an enforced month off I think it did me good to have the month off. If you are not feeling up to it this month then have a break - you still may never know though!!

Ickle - sorry you are still feeling poorly. I hope they sort out the back pains soon? Did you get results back from the second sample they sent?

emum - :hugs: I hope DD is okay and you get a better nights sleep.

Fili - super :hugs: You are so strong for everyone please allow yourself time to get upset. Yay for the 3.5 lb!! I will be back on the health plan with everyone too from tomorrow. I understand your need to continue ttc, I will be doing the same this month before waiting for the second 6 week checks.

Hi hope, mohini, tara, dodger, mrsMM and louby and any new people. Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Afm - I was getting a bit excited when I got to Tuesday and no AF but with dropping temps I knew she was coming soon. Sure enough AF arrived Wednesday but I wasn't (too) upset as I was thrilled with 13 day LP. I had a fab time skiing and spending time with my Dad and step mum.

So back to ttc this cycle, started on my cbfm again. I have acupuncture booked for Friday and have the rm clinic Wednesday morning for bloods.


----------



## debzie

Hello Ladies I have finally managed to catch up.....

Ickle glad you are feeling better hope the rest of the pains sort themselves out soon. Cd 10 allready cant believe that.

Loz love the names for your boobies, OH cannot watch them and Does call them a set of t*ts. 

Emum glad your ok seems like you have been through a lot lately. I feel for you I know how hard it is when OHs are away too. Good luck with SMEP.

Filli yeah for the weight loss thats a cracking start.

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies....

AFM 12 DPO BFN this morning and have shocking pms, Longer lp this cycle but I am now convinced that my temps are not a good indicator of ovulation. If anyone wants to chart stalk, you will notice that no matter what my temps af usually starts 13-14 days after my positive OPK? I have in my possession a CBFM that I cannot wait to start using so no doubt will be asking millions of questions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Pink! Good to have you back in the fold! Boo to AF but yay for a 13 day luteal phase and getting your bloods done. Hi Debzie, good luck with the cbfm! I may be getting one next month too so you can help me out. Sarah has been directed to this thread so hopefully she will be here soon. Who is next to test? Is it Emum or Pichi? Not seen Louby for a few days, hope she is ok.


----------



## Emum

Certainly not me! I am CD5 with ovulation likely to be delayed or absent this month due to increased stress. Haven't even been temping to be honest though will try and start tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

Hope - your stepson is fit! Lol!


----------



## pichi

ah, went to work today and found out one of the girls is pregnant - and mentions it in every single sentence practically. she knows we were going to try for #2 so it feels like she's rubbing it in my face... thing is she doesn't know about my MC. i just feel a bit shit :(

sorry about the me me me post :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Sarah's scan went well its posted here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-after-loss-pma-but-not-taking-granted-9.html

Mine is on tuesday and Clobo's is on wednesday. I'm nervous!


----------



## pinksmarties

I know you are nervous, I would be too but I am sure you will have just as wonderful a scan as Sarah. Tuesday will be here before you know it. I understand your attitude and I will be the same the next time I get that far.


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> ah, went to work today and found out one of the girls is pregnant - and mentions it in every single sentence practically. she knows we were going to try for #2 so it feels like she's rubbing it in my face... thing is she doesn't know about my MC. i just feel a bit shit :(
> 
> sorry about the me me me post :dohh:

Thats a difficult one as if she knew she would probably tone it down, but I bet you don't fancy telling her. Just try to move away from the conversations if you can. 3 of my friends are very pregnant at the moment, although that might now be 2 as one of them announced her waters broke on facebook. She was very matter of fact about it, it didn't make me feel bad in fact it warmed my heart somewhat. She has a troop of boys, and this one is finally her princess. Of the other 2, one is slightly over her due date and one is at 39 weeks so I will be assailed by baby pics before long. I hope they don't make me feel sad. I don't think they will, the bumps haven't so the babies shouldn't. 

Don't ever apologise for a 'me me' post, this is where we won't be judged for feeling bad, its ok to express it, its unhealthy to hold it in. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi - :hugs: it is soo hard to keep hearing about your work colleagues pg. Can you avoid her for a while till you can cope with her talking about it. Like I've said before I can hardly look the 2 women at my work who are 1 month ahead of what I should have been (nearly 25 weeks by now). Don't feel bad about your 'me' post that is what we are here for.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi all im not up to speed at min so not sure whats happening with every1 lol

Hope - i agree with ickle bout ur stepson :) love take me out my cousin sydney is on the last 4 episodes of it cant wait 

hi loz fili pichi pink ickle mrs m and everyone else if ive missed u sorry

afm - had ewcm on cd 13 but no pos opk they started getting darker on cd 14 but then back to totally neg on cd 15 pm but then started getting darker again yesterday but still the same today, dtd on cd 13 15 and 16 and more than likely tomorrow so hopefully covered it, just cant believe how relaxed i feel bout it al after the m/c in dec i was so desperate to have that little bean again but this cycle i already feel like im out and i dont even know if ive ovd yet lol but af due in 15 days so just gona get on with trying to lose some weight and wait for it to show


----------



## filipenko32

Oh hope if I was about 7 years younger and not married my light would def be staying on! He reminded me of prince William! He is very good looking! Did you like the girl he chose?


----------



## filipenko32

PINK so glad you're back we missed you :friends: did you have a good time? 
Pichi that is so so so hard is she trying for number two too? :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i wish i could avoid her but i find she projects herself a lot. i was standing and all i hear in the background is "oh, i can't do that, i'm with child remember!" she's been off for the first 3 months of her pregnancy and its just frustrating more than anything. ah, hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be in the same boat but i keep thinking;

_if i was pregnant i'd be this..._

fili yes this is her 2nd. she kept coming up to me saying "are you pregnant yet?" etc... which got rather draining. i don't really want to broadcast that i lost my little beany but i'm getting to feel like i'm going to have to say to make her calm it a bit. 

gah. i hope everyone is well and hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I only just put take me out on, and I see its full of shallow women tonight lol I would have left my light on for the dude who makes costumes I love that stuff!


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> I only just put take me out on, and I see its full of shallow women tonight lol I would have left my light on for the dude who makes costumes I love that stuff!

i want to know why all the girls on that are all stunning... most are just on there for a holiday!


----------



## filipenko32

He had a good personality loz I agree. Aww pichi I feel for you x x x


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i wish i could avoid her but i find she projects herself a lot. i was standing and all i hear in the background is "oh, i can't do that, i'm with child remember!" she's been off for the first 3 months of her pregnancy and its just frustrating more than anything. ah, hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be in the same boat but i keep thinking;
> 
> _if i was pregnant i'd be this..._
> 
> fili yes this is her 2nd. she kept coming up to me saying "are you pregnant yet?" etc... which got rather draining. i don't really want to broadcast that i lost my little beany but i'm getting to feel like i'm going to have to say to make her calm it a bit.
> 
> gah. i hope everyone is well and hugs to all :hugs:

I think you need to tell her about your loss. I think she is going to get worse if you don't as she is clearly exited and may have singled you out as being closest to her in terms of situation and she needs to know thats not true and that her questions are causing hurt.


----------



## Lozdi

My friend has pics up already, I burst into tears! Broody emotional tears, not sad ones. I'm glad she didn't have a long labour.


----------



## pichi

i think so. i just hope that this cycle will be lucky but as bad as this sounds - i don't want to be so _fragile_ as she seems to act when pregnant. she can't do anything according to her, where as when i was pregnant 1st time around i worked up to my due date practically with no sick days or nothing... i don't really want to tell anyone about #2 (if and when it happens) till about 13 weeks so i think it's going to be hard to keep it a secret because she'll keep poking at me asking if i'm pregnant.

i don't want to sound selfish as i'm happy for the girl but i just wish she wouldn't rub my nose in it.

another friend of mine had her wee man 2 nights ago - 8lb 5oz and a little chubby cutie haha


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> Hope - your stepson is fit! Lol!

He looked well shy!! 

OH weren't too embarrassing. Brings back memories that day of filming. We found out day before I had my 3rd mmc :( x


----------



## Lozdi

I think its actually extremely rude of her to keep asking you if you are pregnant, if I'm honest, if I were you, I would tell her to quit asking you that alltogether as even if you were you wouldn't be going on and on about it and wouldn't even mention it straight away. I'm a firm believer in never, ever, ever asking a lady if she is pregnant, even if she looks it. A local shopkeeper asked me that after my loss and I told her straight that I was and that it had died. She won't be asking anyone that question again. I wasn't harsh with her, as I have known her for years, but still its not something people should go around asking others. One of the ladies from school who knew about my last pregnancy I don't bump into often, and it was only the other day that we actually saw each other close enough to actually have a conversation and she asked how I was, and had used her common sense and figured I'd lost it as I have no bump and she was very sweet and asked if I am going to try again I simply brushed the subject aside and said I'll not be discussing pregnancies and we moved on to talking about our children. 

I'm a little bit worried as a pain has developed low on my left and my left shoulder hurts too, like I'm being poked just below the shoulder blade so naturally, given my extensive time with Dr Google this has me worrying. Must breathe and stay calm until tuesday then all will be revealed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, I'm sure that pain is nothing to worry about but I understand your fear. Being pregnant after a loss is such a difficult time. I hope it's just abit of knotty tension. 
Pichi, I'm sorry, that girl sounds ghastly. I was the same when I was pregnant with Edie at work, I just carried on as normal. Our boss was pregnant at the same time and she was all about the melodrama as well. I was still massaging at 8 months with a big bump! One of the girls at work who is pregnant doesn't mention it too much, but I think the other who had bleeding and went for the scan yesterday is going to be more like your colleague. She knows about my 2 losses so hopefully she will rein it in around me. 
Hope! Your stepson was good!! I agree with Fili, he looks like prince William before he went bald! I was hoping he would pick Charlotte though!


----------



## Lozdi

Its ok, worry has passed. Read up and the shoulder pain I have is in the wrong place so its definitely a nerve pinging or just tension! 

Tuesday can't come fast enough and at the same time I don't want it to arrive. I think when I get in there I am going to ask them to say nothing and just show me what is on the screen, and I'll know myself. Heck, I have seen so many scans since my loss I think I am becoming expert! :haha:


----------



## Little_1

Hey all, hope everyones doing good (gna read back in a mo) just a quick question.. whats everyones opinions on clomid? and how long do you have to be trying before you can have it??? on cd 37..still no af...still bfn, needless to say feelin quite crap.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Little1, I'm afraid I don't know much about clomid, but I guess that different doctors would have different ideas on when to start using it so you should start by finding out where yours stands on its use. From what I have seen on BnB its used by lots of ladies and a quick search revealed this thread. I haven't read any as its getting late but here is the link to it.

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club.html

I hope it helps to read about other ladies using it, and also to give you an idea of exactly what to ask your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## 2Peas4wings

I havent ready through all of the replies yet, just thought maybe I could give someone (and myself) hope. 
I got pregnant in Nov 07 w\my son. Had slow to rise HCG, took almost 8 weeks to get a BFP. Born happy & healthy in Aug 08
Got pregnant around 3 May 10 after six months of trying. Miscarried on July 25. Got pregnant again on Aug 1st!!! BFP on Aug 14! (Went to have a sono right away due to being so close after MC and they couldnt even see baby so I had to go back for a second sono). I wasnt TRYING that soon, was depressed and hubbs was needing some so I did it to get him off my back. ONE time that whole month and it stuck. She was born happy and healthy in April of 2011!
Got told by the doc after an abnormal pap & lots of other problems when my IUD fell out (no clue when or where) that either we TTC a few months earlier than planned or we would do lacroscopic (sp?) surgery and he was thinking it was best we try now due to what they were seeing on sono w/cysts etc. Got pregnant in Dec, miscarried Jan 7th at 4 1/2 weeks. Now, we are praying for a repeat of my last mc! Just waiting on the big day! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Loz don't worry about the pains, that's a good sign something is happening, remember I could feel a thing! X x x


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Oh hope if I was about 7 years younger and not married my light would def be staying on! He reminded me of prince William! He is very good looking! Did you like the girl he chose?

Lol, he is a good lookng lad, he looked huge against paddy. The girl he chose seemed really bubbly, not the type of girl he would normally go for but a lot of lights went out after his mum stiched him up about her lotions n potions!

He said you don't really look at the girls properly when you are in that situation, they had a good laugh with each other but nothing more really, he was snogging some other girl when his pic went in the newspaper after they hired a mansion for a party

He being filmed today with Mark Wright ready for ITV2 next week

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Haha hope I get all the inside gossip before the programme love it!! I imagine those models he works with are not easy to approach for dates?? 
How is everything going ttc wise with you Hun? Are you still waiting or not? 

I've decided not to wait and a doctor we know will put me on heparin and aspirin anyway, so don't see the point in waiting. 
I am on a weight loss program and I've lost 5.5lbs already but I've worked at it with daily exercising and a well balanced diet which has been very calorie controlled! Not feeling hungry or tired either so I think my body is adjusting well. X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations on your successful scan Sarah!! :cloud9:


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Haha hope I get all the inside gossip before the programme love it!! I imagine those models he works with are not easy to approach for dates??
> How is everything going ttc wise with you Hun? Are you still waiting or not?
> 
> I've decided not to wait and a doctor we know will put me on heparin and aspirin anyway, so don't see the point in waiting.
> I am on a weight loss program and I've lost 5.5lbs already but I've worked at it with daily exercising and a well balanced diet which has been very calorie controlled! Not feeling hungry or tired either so I think my body is adjusting well. X x x

Yeah i am waiting as i got to have a non pregnancy scan which is the day before i have to go back to the miscarriage clinic to see my consultant. I tried to get the scan earlier so that i could try when i ovulate early feb but the assistant told me i couldn't try incase they needed to do more blood tests. They didn't take enough blood for the lupus test but the lab informed my doc's so the doc have done the test again thankfully. If they hadn't, i would have had to have it repeated in feb and wait another 8 weeks. I don't think i will be waiting much more though, i will have my appt on 9th and then i am gong to start trying i think. Six months waiting is long enough when i've been trying for two years. I haven't got lieden factor v, Quenby did a lupus test and it was negative so i am putting it down to my auto immune thyroid disease and underactive thyroid that was discovered after 3rd mmc. They treat it with thyroxine and i am on that so i raring to go, lol xx

I joined weight wachers and lost 5lb first week and put 2lb back on the second week, the diet went really well this week till i decided to make oh a moroccan orange and almond cake, which was absolutely gorgeous and i helped him eat it too! Dreading my weigh in on tues

I sticking to my running though, i run between - 3-5 times a week on treadmill and i do 30 day shred as much as i can

x


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh right well not too much longer to wait then, 6 months must have driven you insane! Next time is going to be a keeper for sure. Sounds like you're doing well weight loss wise too, I think you have to forgive yourself for the cake it can't all be doom and gloom! I'm having some chocolate tonight! I love reeces pieces and this shop I know sells American choc - it's an acquired taste but I can't wait! X x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mark made a chocolate Guinness cake last night! I'll post a pic it was bloody loverly but not great for the diet! I asked him last night if he would be prepared to consider iui if it came to it and he said he would be willing to try anything for me to have another baby. Bless him.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mark made a chocolate Guinness cake last night! I'll post a pic it was bloody loverly but not great for the diet! I asked him last night if he would be prepared to consider iui if it came to it and he said he would be willing to try anything for me to have another baby. Bless him.


aww! i hope you don't have do iui but i do hope you get your beany soon! :hugs:
i was to make a chocolate cola cake today but i can't be bothered :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That is similar to the Guinness cake, a moist sponge. It was lovely. I hope I don't have to go down that road. Half the time I think my 2 losses were just bad luck and half the time I think there must be some problem. I just wish I got pregnant a bit quicker so I wasn't left in this limbo!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/36a6184a.jpg


----------



## Hope39

Love how we are talking about cakes n chocolate again!! The cake I made yday was made we semolina! Never heard of it before but it tasted nice x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/36a6184a.jpg

Oh my god that looks so delicious I really really want some! What's the topping? Is it like a chocolate sponge? Oh will you describe it for me in detail?! X x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a chocolate sponge but he mixed it warm in a pan with a bottle of Guinness! The topping is whipped cream and Phili cheese. It's a Nigella recipe Fil. It's bloody lovely.


----------



## filipenko32

I've got one of her books I'll take a look. Omg my mouth is watering!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's absolutely delicious. Not going to do my weight any good though! Nor will the bottle of wine I had last night :blush:
Speaking of which check out the hilarious temp rocket this morning. I'll be discarding that one I think!


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: :wine: + :drunk: = temp rise!


----------



## Emum

Mmm that cake looks fab! I like the Nigella one for chocolate orange cake, don't know if anyone else has tried it? You basically melt a large bar of dark chocolate and mix it with most of a jar of orange marmalade, some eggs, butter, sugar and flour and bake. It looks quite plain when it comes out of the oven, but tastes amazing (especially warm with creme fraiche). I made it for a pot luck supper once, and no one chose it to start off with because it looked so plain, then someone felt sorry for me and had a slice, and following his reaction, it went in a trice :rofl:

Can someone please smack me very hard and ask me why I have spent most of a week being upset and hysterical, and completely forgot that we have an almost friend who is a consultant haematologist! :dohh: :dohh: I ran into her today, we always get on well when we see each other and keep meaning to arrange to get together outside of the places we bump into each other, but have never got round to it. Anyway, I told her the saga of my week, and described the bruise, and she was able to explain to me exactly how it would have happened accidentally (describing a piece of play equipment which I know they have at DD's school and which I know DD loves to play on) and why it would look so awful without any sinister reason whatsoever.

So I've come away with her mobile and her work number if I have any concerns whatsoever, but instructions not to worry, and that the chances of her having anything more than a very mild lowering of platelets due to her medication is vanishingly small (and this is something which happens to most kids at some point anyway if they get run down after an illness). And breeathe.

So AF has left the building, DH is back and all reason to worry about anything has been removed. Anyone think DH may be getting lucky tonight, even if Ov is likely to be a way away :)?


----------



## pichi

glad you got a bit of reassurance emum. i bet that's lifted a bit of weight!

Nigellas' recipes are amazing but my god are they loaded with calories! lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum we are going to try that one next, it sounds fabulous! That's great that you got that reassurance. And sounds like DH's luck is in tonight!!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum we are going to try that one next, it sounds fabulous! That's great that you got that reassurance. And sounds like DH's luck is in tonight!!

https://nami-nami.blogspot.com/2005/11/nigellas-chocolate-orange-marmelade.html

Enjoy! It is fabulous, I promise.


----------



## filipenko32

6 pounds on next week I fear!


----------



## Lozdi

All this cake talk! I'm working up one hell of a baking spree urge! I have a secret cake ingredient that I found on a blog and tried it....and found it to work- I add one spoonful of mayo to the mix! :haha: It is a moistener and a fluffer upper and you can't taste it! Half a helping of angel delight works also but mayo is simpler.


----------



## Emum

I always wonder how people first discovered these magic ingredients. Who would ever have thought, oh I'm making a cake, must just see what it would be like with some mayo lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Emum we are going to try that one next, it sounds fabulous! That's great that you got that reassurance. And sounds like DH's luck is in tonight!!
> 
> https://nami-nami.blogspot.com/2005/11/nigellas-chocolate-orange-marmelade.html
> 
> Enjoy! It is fabulous, I promise.Click to expand...

I'm going to make it with bournville :happydance: off to dig out my baking things!


----------



## pichi

Emum said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Emum we are going to try that one next, it sounds fabulous! That's great that you got that reassurance. And sounds like DH's luck is in tonight!!
> 
> https://nami-nami.blogspot.com/2005/11/nigellas-chocolate-orange-marmelade.html
> 
> Enjoy! It is fabulous, I promise.Click to expand...

oh that looks amazing :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I always wonder how people first discovered these magic ingredients. Who would ever have thought, oh I'm making a cake, must just see what it would be like with some mayo lol!

It was something this woman had read and opted to try, one day her DH caught her putting mayo in the mix and refused to eat it until she pointed out she had been making it just like that for a number of years!


----------



## Emum

But someone somewhere must have thought "oh, I'll try that" for her to read it and decide to try it, and it just wouldn't occur to me that it would work. It would be like making a bolognaise sauce and thinking, I wonder what this would be like if I put some strawberry jam in :D. It might taste fantastic, but it's not an intuitive thing to try.


----------



## filipenko32

I suppose Mayo contains eggs, ,Maybe they ran out of eggs?


----------



## pichi

it's egg whites isn't it? so that would kinda make sense making it all light and fluffy


----------



## Emum

pichi said:
 

> it's egg whites isn't it? so that would kinda make sense making it all light and fluffy

No, it's just the yolks with oil, and usually vinegar and mustard too, though you can make it just with yolks and oil.

I guess looking at it that way it is less odd! I had this vision of a pregnant lady throwing odd things together and finding one that works. Like that old yellow pages add where they order the tuna and banana pizza. Or my (non pregnant) student days where we would make cocktails with things like Guinness and creme de menthe and protest that we loved them!


----------



## pichi

i never had weird food cravings when i was with pixie - i just REALLY wanted toad in the hole :haha:

a family friend of ours swears by adding oil to her cakes and her cakes are amazing!


----------



## Lozdi

Egg whites for fluffies, oil for moistness, and vinegar for preservative, so mayo in cake does make sense. It makes good sense to have with wedgies too! I was finding my chocolate cake was a bit dry and had googled the problem and thats how I found that tip.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - that's great that she could put your mind totally at ease! Really happy :)

Nigella's recipes are lovely! She looks amazing for her age too, especially when you think she's the same age as Gillian McKeith - I know who I'd rather look like! My mum has a great recipe for coffee and walnut cake. I don't like coffee but I love it. 

I made bread rolls last night, my dad's recipe. They were lovely. I've never made bread before because I thought it was too tricky but it's really easy. 

AFM - Definitely on the road to recovery now. I was well enough to do some housework, which has been a bit neglected over the past few weeks. I also bought some dumb bells so I'm all set to start the 30 Day Shred tomorrow. I've also got an appointment with the Lighter Life consultant tomorrow night. I've still not decided what to do, so I thought I'd be best to go along and speak to her. 

Going to start twinkle temping again tomorrow. Best get DH to remind me in the morning because it's been a while.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww glad you're better ickle :yipee: take it easy though! You know that housework rota, graph, chart and bar chart you have on your fridge? Well insert some breaks in there will you?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you're feeling better Ickle! It's funny the twinkle temping, when you are in the zone it's the first thing you think of in the morning. But stop it for a little while and you soon get out of the habit. God knows what fertility friend is going to make of my crazy chart this month.


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Fili! I just did the bathroom because it was the worst but it's gleaming now. I'll do a bit every night this week until it's back up to standard. 

I did once make up a housework rota spreadsheet but I deleted it because I knew DH would go mental at me. He can't stand lists of jobs like that, because of issues he has from his rough childhood. So I make lists and hide them in my pocket so they don't upset him.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: knew it! Closet graph maker!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish I was more like Ickle :-( all my jobs that need doing are in a jumbled up heap in my head. My clothes are all stuffed in my drawers and whenever I open my wardrobe shoes fall out. I'm never on time for anything and constantly overdrawn. I'm a nightmare. I get stuff done, eventually, but I am so disorganised. Apart from when I was at college, and at work. But personally I'm a disaster.


----------



## filipenko32

Me too mrs migg!! Especially now my head is scrambled!!


----------



## pichi

We have a whiteboard in the kitchen that has my rota on it hehe

Glad you're on the mend ickle


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know what you mean Fili, the events of last year have done nothing for my general rubishness. I'm a bit better than I was, after my second loss I was hopeless. If it happens again I think I will have to employ a nanny. For me, not Edie.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I wish I was more like Ickle :-( all my jobs that need doing are in a jumbled up heap in my head. My clothes are all stuffed in my drawers and whenever I open my wardrobe shoes fall out. I'm never on time for anything and constantly overdrawn. I'm a nightmare. I get stuff done, eventually, but I am so disorganised. Apart from when I was at college, and at work. But personally I'm a disaster.

You just described me! :haha: Except I can't even reach my wardrobe anymore since clothes mountain grew!


----------



## ickle pand

Having lists is one thing, completing them is another lol! I always make massive lists that I can't finish.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies, 

Ickle - I am glad you are feeling better, just don't go full out cleaning the house you'll put me to shame.

Loz - how are you today? What time on Tuesday is your scan?

Mrsmig - that cake looks amazing. I need to look up this 30 day shred before my weight gain gets out of control. I lol and nearly snorted in to my coffee when I stalked your chart and saw today's temp!

emum - I am glad you are more settled after speaking to the haematologist. Hopefully you can sleep and relax more now.

fili - all this talk of cake is not good for the willpower. I am with you on trying again. I will be this month even getting the bloods done on Wednesday.

Hi pichi, hope, sarah-anne (where are you?), mohini, debzie, MrsMM.

afm - busy day washing, drying and all sorts. I have my smear tomorrow, I think I should be ok AF wise for it as I am barely there today. I just wish it was closer to ov time, soo impatient atm. I hda the holiday to take my mind of thins and it didn't seem to bad but it is full on again now especially after watch obem recorded during the week.


----------



## Lozdi

Scan is at 12 on tues. I am nervous, I don't want them to say anything to me, I just want to be shown and I'll know. I guess I don't want to hear the words if its bad news. I wasn't told anything with the mmc because I spotted it quickly and had the benefit of knowing for sure how far along I should have been so while the sono was measuring and fixing to tell me the bad news I was in the process of absorbing the bad news. I'm focusing on thursday! On thursday Noel Fielding's comedy starts so I'm focusing on that!


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - Keeping everything crossed for you hun. I don't blame you for being nervous, I would be too. I'm going to be watching that Noel Fielding thing too. Not sure if I'll like it or not yet, but we'll see :) Too many of my programmes have been cancelled (Pan-Am) or are having a break (Bones because Emily Deschanel is preggers) so I need to replace them lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Noel fielding's style is certainly odd lol thats what I like, I have somewhere on my old computer all his radio shows which is how it all started I think. Then there 3 series of the mighty boosh, pure nonsense I love it! They can get quite dark so be prepared for serious weirdness. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I miss lark rise to candelford, I was gutted when they stopped making it. I do have the whole lot on dvd though, just couldn't resist it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Has anyone been watching Call the Midwife? It really is excellent. I didn't know Pan Am was cancelled! Is Emily Deschanel related to Zoey?
Pink, good luck this cycle. Maybe the holiday hasn't taken your mind off everything but hopefully it has given you enough of a break to start again more positive. How was your birthday? Glad you liked the hilarious temp rise. I don't know how I do it!
Loz once you get that scan out of the way hopefully you can start to relax. 
A girl I used to work with had a baby this week, 6 weeks early. She has just put photos on Facebook, gorgeous little prem baby like a little baby bird but so cute.


----------



## ickle pand

Never watched either of those. I do have the first 3 seasons of True Blood on DVD to watch though :)


----------



## ickle pand

Their sisters Mrs Miggins - both good actresses. Zoey was actually in a Bones episode :)


----------



## filipenko32

Why was pan am cancelled? :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Poor ratings apparently Fili :( It was so good too.


----------



## Tarabay

Mrs mig, I'm watching call the midwife! Brilliant! I love chummy! Lol sorry I haven't been postin, but I have been keeping up to date with eveything!
Welcome back pink!! Nice time?? How on earth did u ever catch up on all the pôsts?? Lol
Fili- I'm so glad u feel positive enough to start ttc again! Ur such an inspiration! 
Loz- I am praying and hoping that everything goes perfect for u on Tuesday and I will be thinking about u!
Glad ur on the men's ickle-bout time says u! 

Hi everyone else!! :) 

Afm- well I think I am 6dpo today (Sunday) so nearly 7dpo and of course I am testin with my ic's already! Hopin that maybe by some fluck that it'll be my turn this month! We dtd very little so don't know but I'm Tryn to tell myself if it's meant to be then it will be!! Hope to be postin my BFP here any day now!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Tara! Good to see you! Hey you could be our next bfp!


----------



## Tarabay

I hope so but will be very shocked!! We didn't dtd very often so I doubt I got it on time!! Here's to hope!!! :wine:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all.

Ickle - true blood is fantastic!! Give me a bit (or a lot) of Eric Northman anytime- drool. I have read the books too.

Hi tara - fingers crossed your get a bfp very soon. 

Loz - I have no idea who Noel Fielding is, just going to IDBM him. I would be exactly the same on Tuesday but hopefully you'll be able to relax after seeing your little monkey.

mrsmig - I have recorded call the midwife but haven't had chance to watch yet but it looks good from the clips I've seen. Prem babies are sooo tiny and cute. I hope both of them are okay.

AFM - first day again using cbfm. I am cheating a little and using a 'low' stick saved from last year. I need to speak to OH again about upping the number of times we bd closer to ov!!


----------



## Tarabay

Morning girlies! What strength are the ic's usually? I have a feeling mine are 10, would that be right? And what are frer??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Tara. The ic's claim to be 10 but I have my doubts, not sure about the frers though. 
Thanks Pink, the baby has a feeding tube in but they are cuddling her in quite a few of the photos so it looks as though she is ok. 
Back to a much more normal temp for me today, just gearing up for ov hopefully in the next few days. 
Hope Monday treats everyone well. Just off to take dd to the doctors. She is struggling with her very last 4 teeth coming through and her bum is red raw poor little thing.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just back from the Dr's. What a plank I am. My smear isn't till 2.30 and it was a at different practice! :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

tara, my ic are either 10 or 25 but I think most are 10mui. The frer are supposed to be 25 but show up hcg levels much lower than that.

this was on one website

One kit, the First Response Early Result Pregnancy Test, emerged as the most reliable and sensitive test. "It detected hCG at concentrations as low as 6.5 mIU/ml (thousandths of an International Unit per milliliter) - that's almost sensitive enough to detect any pregnancy soon after implantation,"


----------



## Tarabay

well i am asking because i think i can see something on my test!?!?!?!? an ic that is! but as u no last cycle i had serious line eye so im not convinced at all! so i have saved fmu because i was thinkin if i think i can see something on an ic then surely when i buy a frer today then it sud show up easier and better!!:blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Everyone's been telling me how good it is pink. We watched a few episodes of season 3 and decided that we needed to watch from the start to understand what's going on. 

At least you turned up too early rather than too late for your appointment lol!

Tara - my IC's have the strength printed on the packet and their 10miu. I know there was similar ones that were different sensitivites though.

AFM - I remembered to twinkle temp! It was higher than normal but I've been waking up feeling really hot since I've been ill so I don't know if it was that or the fact it was in my twinkle. Who knows?


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Tara - have you got a pic of it?

ETA - I found your other thread and commented there.


----------



## pinksmarties

Normally I'd say test with the frer but you are only 7/8 dpo (?) Post your ic hpt pic, fingers crossed.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - twinkle tend to run about 0.2 -0.3 higher than oral anyway.


----------



## ickle pand

pinksmarties said:


> ickle - twinkle tend to run about 0.2 -0.3 higher than oral anyway.

Thanks for that, even when I reduce it by 0.3, it's still a fairly high pre-ov temp for me, so it's probably still down to being ill.


----------



## Tarabay

pink im dyin to test here, i think i get crazier each cycle!! dont think ther is a line but heres the pic anyway!! and yesy i am only 7 or 8 dpo but im being very impatient!!!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227[1].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0233[1].jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Emum

Tarabay said:


> pink im dyin to test here, i think i get crazier each cycle!! dont think ther is a line but heres the pic anyway!! and yesy i am only 7 or 8 dpo but im being very impatient!!!! :wacko:

I just replied on your other thread!


----------



## debzie

Tarabay said:


> pink im dyin to test here, i think i get crazier each cycle!! dont think ther is a line but heres the pic anyway!! and yesy i am only 7 or 8 dpo but im being very impatient!!!! :wacko:

I see a faint line on the second pic but then again I have line eye. Fingers crossed you get a big fat juicy line in the days ahead.

I gave in and tested with my tesco digi NOT PREGNANT appeared. Gutted.


----------



## Tarabay

i hav line eye too!! really bad line eye!! thanks debzie!! awh sorry chick, it really is soooo hard to see them bfn's!!!!!!! i hope ur able to pick urself up again and get the confidence and positivity back!!! :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun just got my hopes up as my last two cycles I had a 11-12 day lp and I am now 14dpo and counting. I will be fine once the witch finally lands and I can start using my CBFM. OH has no work lines up so at least I dont have an absentee OH to worry about too next cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - I replied on your other thread.

Debzie - sorry about the bfn, it is so difficult when we want the bfp so much. Do you have any signs? Fingers crossed AF stays away!!


----------



## debzie

pinksmarties said:


> Tara - I replied on your other thread.
> 
> Debzie - sorry about the bfn, it is so difficult when we want the bfp so much. Do you have any signs? Fingers crossed AF stays away!!

Loads but I do every month lol. Feeling really nauseous and dizzy the last two days. I have a gut feeling I am not in with a chance. Have all cycle. Im starting to feel better baout the bfn...just not meant to be yet.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

debzie said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Tara - I replied on your other thread.
> 
> Debzie - sorry about the bfn, it is so difficult when we want the bfp so much. Do you have any signs? Fingers crossed AF stays away!!
> 
> Loads but I do every month lol. Feeling really nauseous and dizzy the last two days. I have a gut feeling I am not in with a chance. Have all cycle. Im starting to feel better baout the bfn...just not meant to be yet.Click to expand...

Debzie, I'm sorry for the "ugh" factor for you today. I just looked at your chart and it seems promising. Not all women get their BFPS at 11-14 DPO lol. I see you tested today. When are you planning on testing again?


----------



## Bentlee

Sorry for my belated post, I was out of town over the weekend. We are moving first thing in February, so we have to get the new house ready before that! I painted the whole hallway yesterday!


The :witch: finally got me on Friday and I was in real pain since Thursday. I even went to the ER only to hear that my uterine lining was built up perfectly (what a blessing) and that there has already been blood in my uterus. I got some pain killers and Buscopan for the cramps. Period only stayed until Sunday :shrug: but yeah anyways new cycle new luck!

So how's everyone doing? that cake looks super delicious!!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
hi pink-wlcm back.good to see you again.
mrs miggin,Lozdi,fili-what going on lovely ladies?
and hello to all my remaining freinds.
i am on cd14 today but not expecting bfp this month because of high value of my hormone(prolectine,tsh)
hope all things come soon in normal values.
good luck to all


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini, Bentlee, Debzie. Good to see you all. Sorry about the total lack of bfp's around here, we really are due a couple more this month! 
I took DD to the doc this morning and saw the nursing practitioner. 
While I was there I thought I'd ask her if she thought it was worth seeking any advice regarding ttc or any testing. She said she thought it definitely was and gave me the name of a GP who is very interested in women's health. She only works a Thursday and Friday apparently but I think I will get an appointment with her and see what she says.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi lovebot!!

Bentlee - sorry AF was so painful this time, onto another cycle!

Mrsmig - I am glad you are seeing someone, hopefully you will get some answers or testing. 

I had my smear test, the nurse was lovely. Asking why I was getting one done, pg, reminder letter, worries etc. I mentioned the mc and we talked afterwards when she said she had 4 before her son when she was 36. She also had a lady in that morning pg at 45!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower: Sorry I havent been posting much lurking has been about all I can handle....I'm so tired! The trials of monday are done with, now putting the final touches on my mental preparation for tomorrow. I will come on as soon as I get home and let you all know how it went.


----------



## Emum

What time is the scan tomorrow Lozdi? We could all do whatever we do when we send positive vibes to people at the correct time if we know, be that prayer, lucky vibes or any other ritual. On another thread I used to post on years ago for ladies who were trying to conceive for more than 12 months, we used to do a virtual collective fertility dance every time anyone was due to test. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Great idea Emum! Someone made up a chant to bring on MrsMMs missing AF on another thread and it seemed to do the trick. 

Lozdi - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

*EMUM* read on my testing threads, JODI made an awesome chant and in an hour AF showed, thank goodness.


Hi Ladies:wave: how are you all holding up?

:hugs: for those that AF got while I was gone!

CONGRATS to those that got a BFP in my missing time. Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

FXD!:dust: to those that are in the TWW or about to be!


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Its at 12. I'm leaving at 11 though so we get there in plenty of time. Gyne takes a bit more navigation than maternity, I wouldn't even find it if it wasn't for OH he is great at not getting lost in hospitals! I'm not exited, I feel numb, like shut down for protection mode.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm camping out in a 5* hotel in central London for free courtesy of hubbys business contacts. I'm just waiting for him to return which might not be until very late or early!! U not got confidence to go see a show on my own or anything, but when you live so near ot it all anyway the novelty wears off, just happy camping and I have Internet access! 

Yes will be thinking of you tomorrow loz x x x


----------



## Emum

Oh Mrs MM, I think we could end up being cycle buddies again this time. So we can drive each other mad symptom spotting in our 2ww :)

I am CD7 and AF finished on Saturday. FF thinks I will ovulate at the weekend with fertile window open from Thursday, but I think it will be a bit later this month, if at all, due to being highly stressed last week. I am also not doing anything other than taking my prenatal vitamin with folic acid and trying to be healthy and exercise. I intended to take Agnus Castus and robuttissin and temp this cycle but it just hasn't happened for various reasons so I'm going au naturel. I am going to try to SMEP though if I can get OH on board.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum are you taking the Angus cactus throughout your cycle?


----------



## pichi

evening girls. back home from a long shift u___u spoke to the girl at work and well - it's done nothing. in fact if anything baby related etc... has to be mentioned she'll do it when i'm in earshot u___u

ah 4 dpo - why does this 2ww draaag.... trying not to symptom spot but i'm already getting the hot flushes again ^___^


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> evening girls. back home from a long shift u___u spoke to the girl at work and well - it's done nothing. in fact if anything baby related etc... has to be mentioned she'll do it when i'm in earshot u___u
> 
> ah 4 dpo - why does this 2ww draaag.... trying not to symptom spot but i'm already getting the hot flushes again ^___^

Let me at her! I can't punch a pregnant woman but I'm good with words let me at her! I mean c'mon, how inconsiderate can she get???? This makes me so mad!!!!!! :trouble:


----------



## pichi

i mean i am happy for her i really am, but she can't seem to do ANYTHING or say anything without mentioning it to me. she even had the audacity to get me to serve her - buying newborn things! :nope:


----------



## Bentlee

Emum said:


> What time is the scan tomorrow Lozdi? We could all do whatever we do when we send positive vibes to people at the correct time if we know, be that prayer, lucky vibes or any other ritual. On another thread I used to post on years ago for ladies who were trying to conceive for more than 12 months, we used to do a virtual collective fertility dance every time anyone was due to test. :)

that is sweet!


----------



## filipenko32

Pichi that is just terrible, I'm going to virtually beat her up!!! :ninja:


----------



## pichi

i feel crap whenever i see her around - it's awful! i'm on holiday for a week thank god so hopefully by the time i go back to work i might have a bun in the oven *rubs tum* ah, wishful thinking on my part though -sigh-

thanks for listening girls - i don't really have anyone else to talk to about this stuff


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i mean i am happy for her i really am, but she can't seem to do ANYTHING or say anything without mentioning it to me. she even had the audacity to get me to serve her - buying newborn things! :nope:

Oh thats just plain nasty. If this is how spiteful she is then I feel so sorry for her baby. You keep your chin up and ignore this daft woman the best you can. I can't stand people who rub things in the faces of those who just don't need it, its right up there with two facedness in my book. Good job you can come here and let it all out otherwise you may have imploded by now, I know I would. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Is she a nasty person pichi?


----------



## filipenko32

I mean is she known for being mean?


----------



## pichi

i feel like i'm stressing out over something i don't need. i'm trying to keep my PMA up for this month but things like this just knock me back if that makes sense? ah, chin up eh! and thanks for listening to my ramblings

i'm not too sure if i'm honest. i know that she gets into fights when she's out but - i dunno


----------



## Lozdi

Uh-oh, Fili has got all ninja! This naughty woman better watch out!!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i feel like i'm stressing out over something i don't need. i'm trying to keep my PMA up for this month but things like this just knock me back if that makes sense? ah, chin up eh! and thanks for listening to my ramblings
> 
> i'm not too sure if i'm honest. i know that she gets into fights when she's out but - i dunno

Ohhhh right now I know the type. Avoid like the plague! Completely ignore anything she says with the exception of valid work related things. There is no talking sense into the type that gets into fights on nights out, they are petty, spiteful, angry and pathetic individuals and she will be enjoying making you feel uncomfortable. In short- a bully. What do we do with bullies? We ignore them! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

ah i know. sometimes it's hard to shake though. she also sound's like she's trying to "work" the maternity allowance too... which i find wrong. she doesn't understand how it works so she thinks she's entitled to the max amount (she's not) she think's she'll get what i got but - i worked damn hard during my pregnancy working 30+ hours up till my due date! she's only doing like 8h a week!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Poor you Pichi. She sounds horrendous. Just the kind of person you don't need in your head space at the moment. Let's just hope you get that bfp this month and then it won't get to you as much. 
Loz I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I start work at 12 but I shall be checking my phone between clients. As I am coming up to ov I am keeping those lovely moonstones you sent very close to me. Thank you again.xxx
Emum, you never know, now you can be more relaxed about things the au natrel approach may go in your favour. 
Mrs MM, hi! 
Ickle, feeling any better today?
Fil, shame a couple of us aren't nearer! We could come and keep you company in the fancy hotel for a couple of hours till hubby lands! 
A question. Anyone else get cm that seems to be at odds with their opks? My cm is what I would describe as ew but if I put that into FF it gets all excited and thinks I should be ovulating any day now, and my opks are really faint. I don't expect to see anything for a few days there. And if I put ewcm in, and don't get a temp rise for a few days it will probably give me dashed crosshairs. So I'm leaving it at creamy because I don't want to confuse matters.


----------



## filipenko32

That would be great, we could raid the drinks cabinet and go to china town! Wouldn't wait for hubby to come home!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg I've asked the doc about that before and the answers the cm is only an indication so I would wait for the pos opk and then check and input cm, think you're doing he right thing inputting creamy x x


----------



## Lozdi

Ha! Karma cometh in the form of hardly any maternity pay if any for the silly woman!

I'm going to try and go to bed, I'm exhasuted and just want tomorrow to come so I can get it over with! :sleep:


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Poor you Pichi. She sounds horrendous. Just the kind of person you don't need in your head space at the moment. Let's just hope you get that bfp this month and then it won't get to you as much.
> Loz I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I start work at 12 but I shall be checking my phone between clients. As I am coming up to ov I am keeping those lively moonstones you sent very close to me. Thank you again.xxx
> Emum, you never know, now you can be more relaxed about things the au natrel approach may go in your favour.
> Mrs MM, hi!
> Ickle, feeling any better today?
> Fil, shame a couple of us aren't nearer! We could come and keep you company in the fancy hotel for a couple of hours till hubby lands!
> A question. Anyone else get cm that seems to be at odds with their opks? My cm is what I would describe as ew but if I put that into FF it gets all excited and thinks I should be ovulating any day now, and my opks are really faint. I don't expect to see anything for a few days there. And if I put ewcm in, and don't get a temp rise for a few days it will probably give me dashed crosshairs. So I'm leaving it at creamy because I don't want to confuse matters.

i got EWCM and watery CM (the stuff FF gets excited about!) for like 6 days this cycle - it wasn't till the end of those 6 days i got my +opk. chart is in my sig if you want a looky :)




Lozdi said:


> Ha! Karma cometh in the form of hardly any maternity pay if any for the silly woman!
> 
> I'm going to try and go to bed, I'm exhasuted and just want tomorrow to come so I can get it over with! :sleep:

hah i know ^O^!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Emum are you taking the Angus cactus throughout your cycle?

The plan was to do so yes. But I took one at lunchtime on CD1, then the issue with DD blew up on the night of CD1 and I stopped eating for a few days, so didn't end up taking any more (they are supposed to be taken 3 times a day with food).

There is conflicting opinion about whether to take them in the 2ww or not. Last time I used them though I did, on the basis they help with progesterone production, and for the first week of the 2ww, couldn't possibly affect a pregnancy anyway as the blastocyst wouldn't implant, and in the second week, baby also isn't usually affected by anything imbibed. You are definitely supposed to stop when you get a BFP though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kung Hei Fat Choy! 
My fortune cookie said "Get ready. Next week will be just great."
I'll take that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I took agnus castus when I caught with Edie I took it until bfp so that's my plan this time too.


----------



## Lozdi

I didn't make it to bed yet.......had to watch Becky deliver those medical records! Corrie addict! The Tracy using a loss to get what she wanted storyline made me feel furious. Fiction I know, but still!


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - that woman sound horrible. I know the type of person she is no reasoning will help, she is selfish in the extreme. Enjoy your week of then ignore her as much as possible. We'll all be round there beating her up.

Mrsmig - I have my moonstones (and a few others!) next to my bed and I have been wearing my rose quartz pendant since last week.

Thinking of you tomorrow loz, sending lots of positive vibes your way. I'll be here all day.

As for the cm it is a bit confusing, I got ewcm 5 days before ov but at ov it was really stretchy, much more so than earlier, so I agree to put down as creamy. I also got a bit of ewcm a few days before AF which was making me hopeful.


----------



## Lozdi

I think whichever way tomorrow goes, I will want chocolate orange cake. I'll pick up the ingredients first thing tomorrow! I wish it was over already the suspense is getting to me. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I have a good feeling about tomorrow.


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> I think whichever way tomorrow goes, I will want chocolate orange cake. I'll pick up the ingredients first thing tomorrow! I wish it was over already the suspense is getting to me. :wacko:

If you lived closer to me, I'd make it for you and have it ready for when you came home :hugs: Don't forget to get the creme fraiche, it is FANTASTIC with it, and it tastes much nicer warm (though still pretty good cold). In fact I often heat it up in the microwave if I am having a slice after the whole cake has cooled down as it makes it so yum!


----------



## Lozdi

Awww don't you will set me off! Feeling very emotional. My friend who has psychic tendencies that she denies exist feels good about it too. I just can't trust my body yet, not after what it did to me last time.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have a good feeling too loz. The orange cake sounds like a good celebratory cake.


----------



## Tarabay

Hey! Haven't caught up yet but just wanted to say a big GL to u lox! I'll be thinking about u and I'll be hangin around all day impatiently waitin to hear how it all went! Hope u get some sleep tonight! Xx


----------



## Tarabay

hey pichi!!! im so sorry ur havin to go through this! u just need to stay strong i think! i have to convince myself that it WILL happen for me one day when i go visit my sis in law and she is as pregnant as i should have been, she found out the same day that i found out i was havin a mc! :cry: its hard but all we can do i stay positive but i know that somedays that is just impossible!! :hugs:

hope everybody is well! loz the cake sounds like a fab idea, how nice would it be if we all lived close and we could all meet tomorrow for tea and cake at loz's! :flower:

can someone look at the tweak a lady did for me of my tests today! page 2, its at the bottom of the page! let me know!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/860513-craziness-begins-help-more-pictures-2.html


----------



## Tarabay

Thinking about u loz! Hope ur calm!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - I'm only half an hour away, I could come and bear her up lol! Well no, she is pregnant, I could give her evils though. 

Tara - fingers crossed for a lovely dark line this morning! 

Lozdi - will be sending you positive sticky bean vibes all morning. 

AFM - My Dad text me the other day to say that most of the stones for my bracelet have arrived. He's just waiting on the last couple to get started :). I'll have to tell him to start selling these, he'd make a fortune! 

I had my consultation with the LL consultant last night. It went well - mostly filling in a form and watching a DVD followed by a chat with her. I mentioned what the FS had said about taking a break from TTC. She said that they'd had no indication that women shouldn't TTC while they were on it and that quite a few women have gotten pregnant. I'd just have to stop as soon as I know. When we were speaking about exercise she mentioned that a pound of fat is about 3500 calories so there's plenty of energy in that and I suppose the same applies to pregnancy. I've decided to go for it. The counselling sessions alone I think would benefit me. Just need to get my medical form signed off by my GP and then I can start.


----------



## Chele78

Morning all...

Ickle - glad you've come to a decision! I know you'll do great. :hugs:

Loz - thinking of you this morning, I'll be looking for your update when you are done. I understand the need to protect yourself and your emotions leading up to the scan, but hopefully it'll have all been for naught when you walk out with a lovely pic of your sticky bean!

Afm... Still getting freaking lows on the CBFM, not sure what's happening with that. Definitely having changes in the cm and cervix monitoring though, so hopefully it's a good thing and that I'll be getting highs and peaks in a normal fashion soon. I keep trying to convince myself that having more lows this month is signal of normal hormonal balance rather than the imbalance I'm more used to - getting lots more highs and not conceiving. PMA and all that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning!

Hi ickle- I'd be tempted to buy if your dad was making more!! What LL? Haven't woken up yet so maybe I should know.

Loz - you are in my thoughts, sending good vibes your way. I hope you managed to sleep a bit last night.

Mrsmig - hope work today is okay.

Tara - I replied on your other thread, fingers crossed.

Fili - how are you? I ma just going to look up this 30 day shred everyone keeps talking about.

Chele - I am still new to cbfm. I hope you start getting your high/peaks very soon.

Hi everyone else,

Afm -first high on cbfm which follows the same pattern as last time so far so I estimate ov sun/mon but I think I'll hold off a couple of days before grabbing the OH!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - LL is Lighter Life. You were away when we were talking about it. My FS recommended it to me since I'm struggling to lose weight and I can't get IVF until my BMI is below 35. We were put on the waiting list in April last year and it was about 18 months long then, but the place was conditional on me losing weight so I'm sort of on a time limit. Plus LL does lots of counselling to try and get you to work through the reasons why you overeat etc, which is what sold me on it. 

I'll speak to my dad and see if he wants to make more bracelets once he's done :) I'll post pics of it once I get it. 

AFM - forgot to say earlier, I didn't temp this morning because I woke up at 4.30 after a bad dream. I think I might have even been sobbing when I woke up :( I'm also still feeling really hot all the time. I've made an appointment for Friday to get checked out because I'm still not feeling right. 

I've been doing a bit of research on IVF, I've got a rough idea of the whole process of it but I wanted to know what people actual experience of it was like. It's a scary prospect but if it gives me a baby then it's worth it :)


----------



## filipenko32

Great news that youre now on a high pink! 

Loz, you're going to be fine and I'm going to love telling you I told you so!!! X x x x


----------



## pichi

good morning all!

Lozdi; thinking of you today :hugs:

ickle; fingers crossed LL gets you on that path to a bouncing baby :) 

pink:woohoo for CBFM reading!

sorry if i've missed anyone :blush:

Afm: off on holiday for a week and to start it off i get a call from the MW asking why i wasn't at my appt yesterday... no one passed on the message that i had a MC :( they even phoned the GP with no info given to them although i had phoned up both -sigh-


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's a horrible start to your holiday Pichi :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Good luck this morning Lozdi. Remember that this is an upbeat thread where no element of pregnancy talk needs to be avoided, so if you come back with a lovely scan pic, you definitely shouldnt hold back from posting it.

Glad you've made a decision one way or another about LL, ickle. I am sure it will be tough for the first few days, but we are all here to try to take your mind off that, and your eyes fixed on the prize ahead. I had one attempt at IVF before I managed to conceive DS but didn't respond well enough to the drugs to get to egg collection. I can certainly talk about what deregulation and stimulation is like though. Any questions just ask.

AFM, I'm really not with TTC this month. I jumped out of bed this morning, went to the loo and had a shower, then remembered I hadn't switched on my CBFM (which is anyway 2 days out because I forgot to reset it) and it was asking for the first stick this morning I managed to squeeze a few more drops out onto a stick, which I hope still counts as FMU as I hadn't eat or drunk anything in the meantime, and to my surprise got a high reading.

Today is CD8, and we dtd in the early hours of the morning when DH rolled home from a business dinner, so I hope that covers beginning SMEP. I wasn't sure whether that was technically CD7 or CD8 though! I shall try to remember to test for CBFM each morning from now on, and stick with the program


----------



## Tarabay

morning all!!

hope u get on great today loz!! 

oh pichi that just wasnt a nice start to the day at all!!:hugs:

i have no idea what a cbfm is so im gna pass on commenting! think ill go find out through google lol!

afm ---- BFN!!! (i think) WHAT???? I was so convinced it was there!:cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ickle - it makes much more sense now!

Pichi - not a good start to your week. I hope the mw was okay on the phone when you told her. It has happened to a few ladies and you would think the Drs would have told them. :hugs: My epu informed the dr/mw.

emum - yay for the high. It is so easy to forget sometimes. I took my cbfm away with me as I wasn't sure if I might still be away on cd6. Even then I forgot to turn it on when AF showed but managed to sort it out the next morning but then I had to time the switch on with the time difference in France so it would be right for me here - nightmare!! Did you read my post yesterday about the nurse doing my smear? She had a lady in 45 and pregnant!


----------



## pinksmarties

Tar - sorry for the bfn, you are still very early though. Hold off a day or so and then retest. Keeping fingers crossed.

cbfm - Clear Blue Fertility Monitor that predicts peak fertility times. Like advanced opks.


----------



## Tarabay

thanks pink!! yeah i posted the ppics on the other thread!! couldnt sleep last night i was excited/nervous cuz thought this was it! now nope, i have lost all hope! im a poas addict, i dont think i could wait a couple of days! need to try and save my last frer and just use my ic's! oh really, is it good?? expensive?? better than opk's??


----------



## pinksmarties

the cbfm is expensive if bought direct i.e Boots . I bought mine of ebay for £30ish and the stick are about £15 from amazon.

This is a link to the website

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php

I got a bfp the first time I used in in Nov after my eric but then I mc at 5 week. Then had a month off so this is my second month using again.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Emum. I'm just dipping my toe in at the minute. I suppose part of me is still hoping that I'll get pregnant naturally before then, but the closer we get to September, the more I'll be googling lol!

Aww I'm sorry tara. Hopefully they were evaps and you get a line in the next couple of days - it's not all over yet. 

CBFM is good but expensive (about £100 in the shops but I got mine off ebay for about half that) The sticks aren't cheap either but again I buy them from ebay or amazon and they're a lot cheaper. They take all the guesswork out of trying to interpret the lines (unless your fili!) I sat with all my tests from previous cycles all lined up, when I was off sick, and I couldn't work out what the pattern was. They test for 2 hormones, LH and oestradiol rather than just the LH that OPK's test for so it's more accurate, especially if you're like me and have higher levels of LH all month long.


----------



## Tarabay

sorry for the craziness here but i just used another ic in same fmu and i think i see something!! maybe i am goin MAD!!!!!! :wacko: Do u think the cbfm really helps?? do u dtd on the day of the peak or same as opk's and do it after?? should i invest in one?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0272[1].jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0273[1].jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0274[1].jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry Tara - I don't see anything there. 

You get highs with the CBFM so I usually aim to BD every couple of days then and then you get 2 peak days, I usually ov on the second but I think it's different for everyone, so you BD on both of those days, plus you automatically get a high after that so BD then, and then it goes to low so just BD for fun then :) 

It's really up to you if you get it or not. You test with FMU and you get a 3 hour window to do it every morning. I find it much easier than OPK's but I didn't do them for any length of time and never really got the hang of it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry Tara, still can't see anything. As ickle says, it takes the guess work out of it with regard the opks but I still used opks the first month to be sure and will again this month just because I like all the extra reassurance.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just watched a bit of the 30 day shred on you tube with a coffee and biscuit. Does that count lol?


----------



## Tarabay

im starting to think i will try anything to get that bfp!!! feeling down in dumps today!! thanks for looking ladies!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Tarabay said:


> im starting to think i will try anything to get that bfp!!! feeling down in dumps today!! thanks for looking ladies!!

I know how you feel tara, after my first mc I went mental buying opks, cbfm, loads on vitamins, books and even got some softcups in Nov but haven't used them yet. It will just take time and patience but we will get there. :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

I just dont understand y it takes so long and is such a harder path for some of us! it rages me cuz i always have in my head about my sis in law who found out she was preg the same day i found out i was mc and it is hard!!! she tells me she just dtd once that month and BAM!!!:cry: I wish we all lived closer, today is a day were i would love some company and girlie talk and support each other!! :hugs: maybe because i didnt sleep well lat night thats not helpin my mood this morning! cant even get up to do housework! and my skin is that bad i am dreadin goin back to pick ds up from nursery and goin to the shop for lunch and dinner! sorry!! i must sound so depressing!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it would be good to meet up. It's a shame we're all so far apart, well except from me and Pichi. 

We need an BnB chat room so we can have a real time conversation!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh crap. Just got a positive looking opk and ewcm and we didn't dtd this morning as I wanted to temp. Do you think I have my priorities wrong?????
Got to go to work now. Argh. 
Sending positive vibes to our Loz. Tara, will look at the pics when I get to work.
Ickle gl with the ll. will catch up properly later.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - you should still be ok bd later on today and tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will just have been the start of your surge.


----------



## ickle pand

^^WSS.

In future, temp then BD. No one or the other lol!


----------



## Tarabay

I like this mum ickle telling mrs migg what to do lol!! made me have a wee smile to myself!!

ok so i had a looky at the CBFM, seen them on amazon for £60ish and 20 sticks for £16ish, but surely you need more than 20 sticks???? do u continue to use it after ovulation?? think i might go and treat myself right now!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - the first time you use cbfm it asks you poas from cd6 onwards for AT LEAST 10 sticks (upto cd16). If you do not get a peak in that time it will continue onto 20 sticks. It takes a few months for cbfm to work out your cycles so eventually you may use less sticks but if you have erratic cycles or pcos you may use more. I'd say costing wise I'd estimate to use 10-20 stick per month.

If you look at my chart for nov you'll see the Low/high/peaks that I got. That month I only needed to use 10 sticks luckily but it could have been the whole box.


----------



## Hope39

Good luck today Lozdi, got all my fingers n toes crossed for u xx

Well today i've just had a barny with my private health care company. I just balled my eyes out, argh! I need to rant

Some of you may remember i was diagnosed with an underactive thryoid after the 3rd mmc, my tsh was 9.27. Prof Quenby tested it in November and it was 5.24, I had it tested in Dec and it was 1.3 - Perfect for ttc (Quenby advised me not to try until it was under 2.5). 

I had it tested last week and it has shot up to 41.3 - wft is that all about. I've been on a diet and done loads of exercise and it shoots up to that ridiculous figure.

I decide i will make use of my private healthcare and make a claim to see an endocrinologist to get it sorted and the claims advisor question me about it and like a fool i said i prob had the symptons of an underactive thyroid but didn't realise i had it. Wrong thing to say - i now can't claim because it was a pre existing condition even though it was diagnosed after i took out the insurance

They sending me the claim form anyway and i got to ensure my doctor doesn't put down that it was pre existing and i might get away it. Gutted, i am paying £75.00 per month for nothing really, the only reason i took it out was incase i had another miscarriage and youre not covered for recurrent miscarriages anyway

Fuming, now off to make a cup of tea and try and calm down

Hope all you other ladies are ok today

xx


----------



## Tarabay

gna have a nose at ur chart now pink!! :thumbup: i didnt o till cd16 last cycle so that would worry me so i would maybe just get the 40 sticks just incase!! thanks for the help!! :hugs: also my day has got slightly better...... i have just been accepted for my mortgage to buy my new house!! yay!! :happydance: im scared of leaving here tho!!!


----------



## Tarabay

oh hope loz has got on ok!!! :thumbup: hope i got so confused through all that! :blush: u sound like u needa cuppa and lots of choc! ill go make one too and have it with u virtually!! :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Still no word from Loz? Still keeping everything crossed, and said a little prayer for her at scan time.

Mrs Mig, I have reverted to a previous ttc plan, and bitten the bullet and done the bikini wax this morning. Did as you suggested and went for the very conservative option as a first time thing. Was nowhere nearly as bad as I anticipated to be honest, have probably had more painful sessions with my dental hygienist (in a different area obviously!). May decide to go a bit braver next time round, but a bit too embarrassed to do anything too radical just before a smear was due in case I looked all bruised and spotty down there!


----------



## Hope39

Tarabay said:


> oh hope loz has got on ok!!! :thumbup: hope i got so confused through all that! :blush: u sound like u needa cuppa and lots of choc! ill go make one too and have it with u virtually!! :hugs:

Tara i get myself confused, still not made my cuppa but i doing it now, no chocolate in my house sadly, don't ever buy it

Briefly, my thyroid is f***ed again. My levels have to be under 2.5 and its shot up to 41.3! 

:cry::cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no hope!! How can that be??!! Are you sure there's no decimal point between the 4 and the 1? How much thyroxine have you been on? Don't worry about what the adviser says it's what's on paper that counts. I just can't understand how it could have shot up that much??!


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - Just to warn you that the normal bikini bit isn't too bad compared to getting the full lot done. The skin's looser down there and its more sensitive. It's over and done with pretty quickly though. The worst part is the anticipation while you're waiting for the rip lol!

Hopefully Loz will be home soon and can update us.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Emum - Just to warn you that the normal bikini bit isn't too bad compared to getting the full lot done. The skin's looser down there and its more sensitive. It's over and done with pretty quickly though. The worst part is the anticipation while you're waiting for the rip lol!
> 
> Hopefully Loz will be home soon and can update us.

Thanks for that. I'm not sure I would ever go for the full monte to be honest. I am 43 and it might not be such a good look for an old woman :haha::haha:

I might go for a more radical one with a landing strip though next time round. But will wait and see how this one settles down before I commit to doing it again.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum did you start sending the vibes at about 5 to midday? I felt such a rush of emotion I struggled to contain it in the waiting room, it really felt like a bunch of people were sending me some seriously good vibes! Then a couple came out and sat infrint of us all aglow and saying its so tiny and that almost set me off too. :haha:

THERE IS A HEART BEAT. But my sac is massive, they don't know why and I'm back for another scan on the 8th of feb. I'm 6 weeks one day apparently, so its a bit behind but its not as behind as they think it is, because they never asked me about ovulation. I still refuse to get my hopes up, but seeing a HB has helped. She couldn't find the bean at first because its tucked right up in the middle of my uterus and hiding. I was so prepared for bad news that I cried more when she found it than I did when she thought there was nothing there! She didn't tell me a heart rate but said it looked normal. When I find my camera I'll put the pic up, then you can see my tiny bean and uber sac lol

Going to consult Dr Google about large sacs, and I'm considering upping my asprin slightly because although I expected to be 'behind dates' the sac discrepancy has me baffled me! I'm 32 dpo, and crl is 5mm. TWW til next scan...lol all these waits. The lady I saw after th scan pointed out that the measurement may be innacurate due to how tucked up and hard to spot bellybean is. Its typical of my children to be awkward. I hope I get to meet this one.


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - yay for the wax, the thought is worse than the actual event. I need to do mine, my 'spiders legs' (the ones that keep outside the knicker line) as OH calls them are getting a little wild.

Hope - that numbers sound so high is such a short space. Like fii asked should it not me 4.13?

Loz- hope you are home soon. I am painting but keep leaping to the pc to refresh.


----------



## Tarabay

Its sooooorrrreeeee!!! i have got my legs and bikini done once and i swore i would never go back again!! sore sore sore!! :haha:

oh no hope!!! how does that happen???

i think everybody must be on waitin for loz's return?!

silly question, i know but i just looked at my frer from this morning and ther is def a line ther and the top and bottom of it are def pink! i thought i seen this earlier too but then thought i was imagining it but no its def ther! also did another IC and swear i can see *something *!!!


----------



## Emum

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS LOZDI.

sorry to shout but I am very excited for you. I have to log off now but will be back later to see your lovely pics


----------



## Tarabay

YAYYYYYYY LOZ!!!!:thumbup: Very delighted for u!!! i dont no anythin about large sacs but ur right dr google should be great help!! and its good ur gettin another scan in 2weeks and u dont have to wait till week 12!! GO U!!!! AND UR LITTLE BEAN!!!:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

oh loz - I am soo happy you got to see the hb. :cloud9: Emotional happy tears for you. From when you ov I would have put you a bit behind 7 week as well.

I can't wait to see the pic.!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for a HB Loz!! I bet the awkward position is making it harder to measure. Glad you're getting a 2nd scan in a couple of weeks. Then you'll only have a month to wait for your 12 week scan :)

ETA - your chart puts you at 6+4 so 6+1 is not a big difference at all.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news loz!!! I'm sure 5mm crl is 6.3 days. Another lady on the recurrent pal thread measured 4.6 and they dated her 6.3. Once a normal heartbeat is seen you're def out of the woods. Did you ov very late then? x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes loz I just looked at your ov chart and you are def behind just under a week. I'd say you were 6.3 going by your chart and the crl. Large sacs mean nothing, it's when they are too small there can be a problem but not always. oh how exciting!! X x x


----------



## Lozdi

Popped this eggy out on CD 20! Didn't tell them because they didn't ask, and when I mentioned it when booking the scan the woman I spoke to didn;t put much faith in O dates. No idea why my sac is so big maybe I have a tendency for large sacs, Never had a scan this early before so couldn't say! I have got to find my camera lol

Ickle I'm glad you said that, I knew I would't measure 7 weeks but I thought I'd be more than 6 1. Roll on 8th of feb I say...I must remain calm til then. :coolio::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## ickle pand

Each little step gets you closer to having a baby in your arms Loz :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Everything sound right on track.!! I couldn't be happier for you. Yep stay calm, but allow yourself to get a little excited if you can!! If not we'll do that bit for you till you get your 12 week scan., and you still have you 8 week scan to go!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I need you ladies to tell me that I'm being silly.

I'm on CD13 and waiting for ov, so there's absolutely no point in doing a HPT is there?

Even though I've just been thinking and realised that I've been having vivid dreams, been feeling really hot, had a mild headache for a couple of weeks that I can't seem to shift, my belly's feeling a bit bloated and I'm feeling pretty tired all the time. It's probably just down to whatever my mystery illness is, isn't it?


----------



## Lozdi

I did say to OH that until its in my arms and attached to a boob I shant believe it. Still my symptoms are weak. I wonder if being fully stocked up on my vitamins makes symptoms less severe. I'm so not deficient right now what with the pg vits. At this point in the mmc pg, my boobs were beyond painful and now they are huge but the pain is very bearable. Dr Google is being good, not found any thing bad about large sacs as of yet. I'm just hungry for info and I had just about run out of stuff to google so this big sac thing fits right into my googling addiction!


----------



## loubyloumum

:dance::headspin::wohoo:YEY for the HB LOZ :dance::headspin::wohoo:

I have been lurking waiting for your return! I am soooooo made up for you lovely! Bloody great news and only a little while until you get to see your bean again :)

Cant wait to see your pic xx

:dance::headspin::wohoo::dance::headspin::wohoo::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Oh no hope!! How can that be??!! Are you sure there's no decimal point between the 4 and the 1? How much thyroxine have you been on? Don't worry about what the adviser says it's what's on paper that counts. I just can't understand how it could have shot up that much??!

Lol, fili, i am quite positive there is no decimal place between the 4 and the 1, the decimal point is between the 1 and the 3 making it read as 41.3

I've looked at it a million times to make sure i am looking at it right, i pulled out all my old test results and it really has gone haywire. Even my T4 result has now gone below range which suggests i might have hashimoto's now (i think, i didn't have hashimoto before as my T4 was in range, now its out of range)

I have emailed Prof Q asking her what she thinks as i don't understand what has happened so rapidly in 6 weeks, no wonder i put 2lb on at weight watchers instead of losing, my thyroid is worse than ever (my excuse for now anyway)

My doc upped my dose by another 25mg so i am now on 75mg, Prof Q may tell me to take more i just an email from her to show the doctors

I'm gutted, i hope it comes down as quick as it went up


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Ok I need you ladies to tell me that I'm being silly.
> 
> I'm on CD13 and waiting for ov, so there's absolutely no point in doing a HPT is there?
> 
> Even though I've just been thinking and realised that I've been having vivid dreams, been feeling really hot, had a mild headache for a couple of weeks that I can't seem to shift, my belly's feeling a bit bloated and I'm feeling pretty tired all the time. It's probably just down to whatever my mystery illness is, isn't it?

Maybe a POAS might put your mind at ease, it certainly has a calming affect on me! Your illness could have done anything to your cycle. I had tonsilitis once and was 2 weeks late after that, it screwed with my O. If in doubt, pee on a stick!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think I'm going to keep wondering until I ov unless I do lol!


----------



## Tarabay

yay ickle how exciting!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle that sounds to me like you are gearing up for ovulation! I felt exactly the same yesterday and I am ovulating as I speak! I was tempted to do an hpt as well! I'm really excited to be ovulating today last month it was cd17 and the month before cd19!!! Good old agnus castus!! It's a definite positive, the darkest one I've seen since I started this game. Gonna jump his bones tonight!!
Loz!!!! Yay!!!!!! Big hugs honey. Don't know anything about
large sacs, just reckon its your beany making his/herself comfy for the next few months. 
Hope, I'm really sorry you had such crappy news :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and Emum! Yay for the bikini wax! Next stop Brazil!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

I think you are all insane to wax those regions lol I tried a leg wax once, hated it. I actually feel more comfy using a razor to trim the nethers than I would wax! I bet you all think thats crazy!

Hope fingers crossed for your thyroid to behave its self :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's probably what it is Mrs Miggins. I took soy again this cycle so I'm hoping that it's 3rd time lucky. Definitely going to jump DH tonight now (mind you I was going to do that anyway lol)

Loz - I used to shave too but the itchiness of the hair as it was growing back in drove me insane lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Why do my new weight watchers electronic scales say something different to my non electric ones! The ww scales have me heavier! :-(


----------



## pichi

Try getting it all waxed off. Makes your eyes water haha.

I'm sure a large sac will be just fine loz.. My 7-4 scan showed a quite a big sac... Pixie is happy and healthy :)


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Why do my new weight watchers electronic scales say something different to my non electric ones! The ww scales have me heavier! :-(

The ww ones are clearly broken then!

But to check you could try weighing something that you know the weight of on both sets of scales and see which one is right. A large (unopened) bag of flour would be a good example.


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - Are you using them on a hard floor and not on carpet? It could be that one of them is out, but the weight you've lost will still be accurate, if that makes sense.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Why do my new weight watchers electronic scales say something different to my non electric ones! The ww scales have me heavier! :-(

Bad scales! :grr:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls I'm going to check with something with a bag of flour now! Thanks emum! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hmm can't get the scales to register with low amounts. Might try with a few more things later


----------



## Lozdi

OH formed his own opinion of what causes a large sac and when we sat in the waiting room after the scan he looked pale and said its twins isn't it, and one is hiding behind the other! I said I doubt it lol he looked relieved then!

I don't have any scales in my house, I don't know why I guess they got left behind last time I moved. I should get some, got to watch weight as a monster munch craving has hit mebhard today and they are not healthy!


----------



## filipenko32

I love pickled onion monster munch loz!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ickle that sounds to me like you are gearing up for ovulation! I felt exactly the same yesterday and I am ovulating as I speak! I was tempted to do an hpt as well! I'm really excited to be ovulating today last month it was cd17 and the month before cd19!!! Good old agnus castus!! It's a definite positive, the darkest one I've seen since I started this game. Gonna jump his bones tonight!!
> Loz!!!! Yay!!!!!! Big hugs honey. Don't know anything about
> large sacs, just reckon its your beany making his/herself comfy for the next few months.
> Hope, I'm really sorry you had such crappy news :-(

You sound very exited! Let the bone jumping commence! :haha::sex::spermy::test::dust::holly:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am excited, I'm excited to be ovulating on cd 14! Just wish I had a few boys in the barracks, as it were..


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> Try getting it all waxed off. Makes your eyes water haha.
> 
> I'm sure a large sac will be just fine loz.. My 7-4 scan showed a quite a big sac... Pixie is happy and healthy :)

This puts my mind at rest somewhat. Baby just has a large pool is all. If a large sac was truly bad there would be alot about it and my searches are not proving fruitful!

Pickled onion monster munch rock like no other crisps. OH has been instructed to fetch me 6 bags, that way they might last 2 days. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yay mrs migg!! :yipee: !!!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am excited, I'm excited to be ovulating on cd 14! Just wish I had a few boys in the barracks, as it were..

Lol, nicely put!


----------



## pichi

lozdi: for you 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/peanut-8--3.jpg
i have labelled it 8+3 but i'm sure i was 7w and something :dohh: i had an anterior Placenta and a tilted uterus (sorry the pic is so small!)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Emum did you start sending the vibes at about 5 to midday? I felt such a rush of emotion I struggled to contain it in the waiting room, it really felt like a bunch of people were sending me some seriously good vibes! Then a couple came out and sat infrint of us all aglow and saying its so tiny and that almost set me off too. :haha:
> 
> THERE IS A HEART BEAT. But my sac is massive, they don't know why and I'm back for another scan on the 8th of feb. I'm 6 weeks one day apparently, so its a bit behind but its not as behind as they think it is, because they never asked me about ovulation. I still refuse to get my hopes up, but seeing a HB has helped. She couldn't find the bean at first because its tucked right up in the middle of my uterus and hiding. I was so prepared for bad news that I cried more when she found it than I did when she thought there was nothing there! She didn't tell me a heart rate but said it looked normal. When I find my camera I'll put the pic up, then you can see my tiny bean and uber sac lol
> 
> Going to consult Dr Google about large sacs, and I'm considering upping my asprin slightly because although I expected to be 'behind dates' the sac discrepancy has me baffled me! I'm 32 dpo, and crl is 5mm. TWW til next scan...lol all these waits. The lady I saw after th scan pointed out that the measurement may be innacurate due to how tucked up and hard to spot bellybean is. Its typical of my children to be awkward. I hope I get to meet this one.

I had to search back for this but OMG!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So so SO happy for you Loz!!! WHOOOHOOOO!!!!

Ickle and Mrs Miggins - yay for ovulation!!! I hope the tww flies by and that you get your sticky beans this cycle!!! :hugs::hugs:

I've been busy the last few days so I haven't been at all able to keep up with this thread, but things are going well here. I stopped bleeding about a day and a 1/2 ago and I had NO bleeding after our long wonderful bd session yesterday! That marks the first time I can remember with no bleeding of any kind after bd since before I got pregnant.

Anyone up for chart spying? I'm not sure if my temps are just being weird (I'm not discounting that at all), but I have this niggling suspicion that I might have ovulated on Jan 20th. If anyone wants to have a looksie and tell me their opinions, I would be very appreciative!

In non-ttc news, school is going well and I'm really enjoying all my classes right now. It feels SO good to not be bleeding, have something to put my energy into, and know that the world is my oyster right now. lol 

How's everything going with everyone?


----------



## MrsMM24

Emum said:


> Oh Mrs MM, I think we could end up being cycle buddies again this time. So we can drive each other mad symptom spotting in our 2ww :)
> 
> I am CD7 and AF finished on Saturday. FF thinks I will ovulate at the weekend with fertile window open from Thursday, but I think it will be a bit later this month, if at all, due to being highly stressed last week. I am also not doing anything other than taking my prenatal vitamin with folic acid and trying to be healthy and exercise. I intended to take Agnus Castus and robuttissin and temp this cycle but it just hasn't happened for various reasons so I'm going au naturel. I am going to try to SMEP though if I can get OH on board.

*EMUM* it does look promising for us to be cycle buddies! You know we SS with the best of them! :haha: FF says my fertile window will start Sunday with OV being on Tue.... I actually think it may be a little later as well, because of the crazy stress from the long cycle I just had. I haven't taken anything really either.... hoping that is a good thing, "relaxed" cycle. If you all can do SMEP, it would be great! GL! :dust:


*MRSMIGG* Hey Hun! Yes, I have had that happen, but keep in mind, during that time, my OPKs got super dark in a matter of hours, so it could be possible. They also detect the surge so while the fertile CM is indicative, the OPK hasn't seen the surge yet, it is all well, you can get 5-6 days of +OPKs and CM so just BD as if you are fertile. The temp will be the deciding factor.:dust:

*LOZ* hope the tests are positive information on Feb 8th!FXD!


*TARABAY* CBFM is the Clearblue Fertility Monitor. They are expensive, but you can get some used ones at a really great price on EBay. They can be reset to factor new settings, it is likely worth it. This will be my 1st month using it so.... GL :dust:


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am excited, I'm excited to be ovulating on cd 14! Just wish I had a few boys in the barracks, as it were..

LMAO at this!

Dodger - Not sure when ov's going to be yet but I'm going to BD like it's tomorrow lol! I'm glad to hear things are going well for you just now.


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> lozdi: for you
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/peanut-8--3.jpg
> i have labelled it 8+3 but i'm sure i was 7w and something :dohh: i had an anterior Placenta and a tilted uterus (sorry the pic is so small!)

Yes!! Mine looks like that, but with a smaller bean! Still can't find my camera I'm sure I have put it somewhere. Even if it turns up now I'll have to wait til tomorrow to post my scan, pictures always come out better in natural light.


----------



## Lozdi

yay Dodger! You deserve some good after all that trauma.....I sense BFP in the near future! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Tested and got a BFN - big shock lol!


----------



## Lozdi

But at least you know whats what and where you are for sure!


----------



## Tarabay

Hey all!!! i cant stop looking at this frer i did this morning! it has a def line and the top and bottom are def pink, im pretty sure the whole line is pink! is it an evap??? or what u reckon?!?!

cant wait to see that scan picture loz!!


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> lozdi: for you
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/peanut-8--3.jpg
> i have labelled it 8+3 but i'm sure i was 7w and something :dohh: i had an anterior Placenta and a tilted uterus (sorry the pic is so small!)
> 
> Yes!! Mine looks like that, but with a smaller bean! Still can't find my camera I'm sure I have put it somewhere. Even if it turns up now I'll have to wait til tomorrow to post my scan, pictures always come out better in natural light.Click to expand...

hope that's put your mind at ease a little then :flower:


ickle pand said:


> Tested and got a BFN - big shock lol!

at least you can get on to that all important 'jumping' time soon :haha:


Tarabay said:


> Hey all!!! i cant stop looking at this frer i did this morning! it has a def line and the top and bottom are def pink, im pretty sure the whole line is pink! is it an evap??? or what u reckon?!?!
> 
> cant wait to see that scan picture loz!!

 i remember not last month but the month before i got horrid EVAPs on FRERs. with a proper bfp - you should not be able to see through the line when held up to light, it's a good way to check hehe. a pink line should not go see through/white :flower:


----------



## Emum

Tara, I mean this nothing but nicely, but is this helping you? You got yourself in quite a state this time last month testing early and asking every day for opinions as to whether there was a BFP hiding, and crashed hard when AF showed up. I know its hard, but would it be less upsetting in the long run if you handed your tests to your partner and asked him to hide them for a week, like some of the other ladies here do when the POAS habit is raging out of control. I find it hard to see you hurt yourself every day in the run up to AF due date, and 8dpo is still way too early to get a reliable result.


----------



## pichi

Emum said:


> Tara, I mean this nothing but nicely, but is this helping you? You got yourself in quite a state this time last month testing early and asking every day for opinions as to whether there was a BFP hiding, and crashed hard when AF showed up. I know its hard, but would it be less upsetting in the long run if you handed your tests to your partner and asked him to hide them for a week, like some of the other ladies here do when the POAS habit is raging out of control. I find it hard to see you hurt yourself every day in the run up to AF due date, and 8dpo is still way too early to get a reliable result.

i agree. it's a horrible feeling thinking you see something on a test when it turns out to be nothing. you build up those hopes for them to fall when AF arrives...

this is the reason why it's best not to keep HPTs in the house till AFTER you're late... especially for a poas addict :dohh:


----------



## Tarabay

I just went and held the test up to the light and it still looks pink!!??????


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Tara, I mean this nothing but nicely, but is this helping you? You got yourself in quite a state this time last month testing early and asking every day for opinions as to whether there was a BFP hiding, and crashed hard when AF showed up. I know its hard, but would it be less upsetting in the long run if you handed your tests to your partner and asked him to hide them for a week, like some of the other ladies here do when the POAS habit is raging out of control. I find it hard to see you hurt yourself every day in the run up to AF due date, and 8dpo is still way too early to get a reliable result.

Emum is right my dear, you are doing your head in aren't you? I know I tested from 5 dpo lol but I did so simply to rule out an early BFP largely out of curiosity and I didn't mess myself up about it. I was rewarded with a bfp at 11 dpo, and it was sooooo faint. 8 dpo is really early, and you feel so down when you don't see what you want to see. I think that instead of testing early you should be focusing on your temping and keeping stress levels down as its not good to get so worked up, I bet your heart races alot! When, and that is WHEN, not if...when you get your sticky bean, he or she will need a nice peaceful comfy spot in your uterus, and a strictly no stress environment! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Tarabay

:cry: think ill take a break from here for a while!! Hope everybody gets on great! Thanks for all the advice u all have given me! It hurt to hear that so maybe that means its true! :blush:


----------



## Lozdi

Tarabay said:


> :cry: think ill take a break from here for a while!! Hope everybody gets on great! Thanks for all the advice u all have given me! It hurt to hear that so maybe that means its true! :blush:

Don't go hun, just be a bit kinder to yourself, we all worry about you y'know :hugs: we hate to see you upsetting yourself so much, 8 dpo is sooo early.


----------



## pinksmarties

tara - don't go. All we are concerned for is you, we all know how much the testing can get to us and seeing a bfn when we do our hpt can affect us because we want this so much. We just want to make things easier for you emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

I am just making a list of test I hope they'll do tomorrow when I go to the EPU for rcmc blood tests. I rang today just to confirm if OH is needed and he is as they definitely do the bloods karotyping too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara please don't go! We've ALL been where you are, and totally understand. Your bfp is just around the corner, and there may well have been something on those pics you posted but like the others said 8dpo is so early. We are all here cheering you on. I got myself into a right 2 and 8 last month and the crash back down is horrible.


----------



## ickle pand

Tara - Don't go, we're here to support you. It's just hard to watch a friend do something that's ultimately going to upset them. God forbid, but you could end up trying as long as me but imagine the ups and downs you'd be going through every day for a week every cycle. That's not good for your mental health. 

Testing at 8DPO is one thing but you have to be realistic - even if you are pregnant, the baby might not have implanted yet. So test once look at it for 10 mins then throw it away under something disgusting in the bin and wait till the next day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck tomorrow Pink.


----------



## Emum

:( sorry Tara. I didnt mean to upset you or drive you away. I am just worried that you are convincing yourself you have seen a BFP each month, then falling so far when it isn't and reliving the loss you have already suffered over and over again, which must just add to your grief. You may well be pregnant this cycle, we are all hoping you are, but if you are the test will still be positive if you wait for another 6 days before you test.


----------



## filipenko32

Tara the girls are right, but I obsess over testing too, I'm much worse than you! If you can wait it does releive the misery but i know it's hard :hugs: I really hope this is your cycle!
I've got my post mc scan today at the epu which makes me wait hours! Oh well at least I won't be a nervous jelly. Hoping that the next time I get scanned it's to tell me I have a normal pregnancy!!


----------



## filipenko32

Tara the girls are right, but I obsess over testing too, I'm much worse than you! If you can wait it does releive the misery but i know it's hard :hugs: I really hope this is your cycle!
I've got my post mc scan today at the epu which makes me wait hours! Oh well at least I won't be a nervous jelly. Hoping that the next time I get scanned it's to tell me I have a normal pregnancy!!


----------



## filipenko32

Tara the girls are right, but I obsess over testing too, I'm much worse than you! If you can wait it does relieve the misery but i know it's hard :hugs: I really hope this is your cycle!
I've got my post mc scan today at the epu which makes me wait hours! Oh well at least I won't be a nervous jelly. Hoping that the next time I get scanned it's to tell me I have a normal pregnancy!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck today Fili with your scan. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

3 posts lol! Thanks pink I'm still testing pos but hoping for a neg this weekend. My hcg was higher than ever this time tho! Getting 2-3 on digi. How are you?


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds like you hcg is still really high, will they check your bloods today also for your hcg? I imagine it will be a horrible bittersweet scan today, hoping for news that everything is back to 'normal' yet wishing things were different. You are so strong. 

Not doing too bad, back into the full on ttc mode. OH and I have bloods being done today at the epu. 2 weeks ago after ov I was relaxed and looking forward to the holiday, now I am back tcc is all I can think about again. Maybe it's just because I am off this week and need more distraction. I thought watching 18 episode of Grey's Anatomy would help! But no, lots of talk of babies and miscarriage!!


----------



## ickle pand

I hope your levels drop soon fili, so you can get back on the TTC train. 

Pink - I find NCIS is very good for very rarely showing much about pregnancy or babies lol! And even though he's older than my mum, Mark Harmon's very easy on the eye. As is the guy that plays DiNozzo :)

Good luck to you both with your appointments today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you two both get on ok at the epu today, and it isn't too much of an ordeal. I hate the epu so much. 
Fil, hope those levels soon drop for you.
No temp rise for me yet, so hopefully it was the start of my surge. Dtd last night and this morning so I've given it my best shot. We'll do it again tonight and fingers crossed.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle- I am a big NCIS fan too. I just need to catch up on season 8 now that season 9 has started. I too have a little crush on Gibbs!!

Mrsmig - Yay!! I am sure you'll get you temp shift tomorrow and your well timed bd will catch the eggy, into the 2ww soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle- I am a big NCIS fan too. I just need to catch up on season 8 now that season 9 has started. I too have a little crush on Gibbs!!

Mrsmig - Yay!! I am sure you'll get you temp shift tomorrow and your well timed bd will catch the eggy, into the 2ww soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - sounds like you've got the boys in the barracks that you wanted lol! Hopefully we'll ov around the same time so we can go mental in the 2WW together lol :)

Pink - Season 9 is good so far! DH has a big crush on Abi, who is also a lot older than you'd think. 42 I think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Anyone else having weird problems with this site this morning?
Another glimmer of hope yesterday - OH has a job interview tomorrow! It's a good job, and the first interview he has has since having to be made redundant a year ago so it's very exciting. It's tomorrow at 3 so please could we have some of those good vibes that worked for Loz?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's everywhere Mrs Mig. Keeps telling me I'm forbidden from reading this thread grrr!

That's good news about your OH's interview. Will definitely send lots of good vibes your way :)


----------



## debzie

having problems too, I have typed two lengthy posts only to have them disappear grrrr.

So this one will be short and sweet sorry ladies.

Loz I am so chuffed for you hun.

Mrs migg I think you have things covered.

afm the witch arrived last night so cd1 today. I need some advice. I start the clear blue trial this cycle and they inform me that they are sending the packs out today. Problem is do I unwrap my cbfm or do I wait and just use theirs???? ANY ADVICE?


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - Don't unwrap the CBFM yet. You can set it up in the first 5 days of the cycle and it won't ask for a stick until CD6 in the first cycle so wait for your parcel to come first.

Here's a link to the Clearblue website. There's a link to the instructions in the main paragraph, so you can have a read through without opening it :)

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor-faq.php


----------



## debzie

thanks Amanda Im just been inpatient. Got MY CD 2-5 bloods booked in for friday. Then will book an appointment to see our GP. OH has agreed to go with me and he is considering giving a sample. My mam cheered me up no end this morning (not) by telling me that her cycles went haywire when she reached 32 and then she started early menopause why did she not tell me this sooner. Hope I have not inherited that gene my gran had her when she was 40 so I have some hope.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab news mrsmig - I will be sending your OH all the +ve vibes I can tomorrow.

Ickle- I didn't know she was 42. She's looking great. What trial are you on for the cbfm? Sounds interesting.

Debzie - sorry AF arrived. Early menopause is worrying, I think my mum started early in her early 40's that is why I panic at getting older. I am hoping I started late (nearly 15) that might give me a few extra years and my mum and sister started their periods at 11.

I was having problems too this morning after writing bi post but managed to retrieve na then it posted it twice!! Is all the writing in red also - not very nice to look at.

afm - back from the epu. Mw (third one I haven't seen before) took bloods then briefly/vaguely explained what they were for. She told more to the medical student behind the reception desk than to us, I could hear her whilst I was waiting.

They don't do thyroid tests any more as they said it didn't seem beneficial they used to do it but not any more, so I'll get someone at work to do that next week.

She said most come back -ve (inc 6 week repeat test) and only if Cons wanted to see me would I get another appointment, if not go away and keep trying. So it look like they don't routinely give asprin even if there are no causes. Obviously told to avoid pg, yeah right!! But she did admit it wouldn't be such a bad thing if it where to happen.

So here's to full on bd-ing over the weekend.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - It's Debzie that's doing the Clearblue trial not me. I was just showing her where the leaflet for the CBFM was so she can read up on it. She's bought one and isn't sure if that's what she's getting from Clearblue so doesn't want to open it just in case. 

Good luck with the BDing. Looks like there'll be a few of us in the 2ww at a similar time :)


----------



## Emum

Yes the thread has been funny with me today too. I actually thought I'd been barred from the site because I accidentally upset Tara last night! Paranoid much! I hope she is feeling better this morning and will continue to post.

Just come back from a morning shopping, and La Senza were having a sale, and wonder of wonders had some nice bras in my enormous size (32E) in very pretty balcony styles. So I managed to get 3 bras and knickers sets (all different) and a little cami style nightie for the grand total of £25. Even if they fall apart in the first wash, that's almost worth it!


----------



## ickle pand

That's really good Emum! I love getting bargains but I can never get them on undies lol! Ooo that's something to look forward to when I lose weight - shopping!!

Looks like the site's been fixed now :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave: 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been having problems this morning - I though my works server had denied me access for using the site too much lol!:dohh:

Soooo exciting that a lot of you ladies are heading towards the TWW. MrsMig sounds like you have all bases covered this month :)

Fili, I hope your scan goes well today and your number start to drop soon so you get get back on the ttc wagon :hugs:

I have been lurking a lot of late and my does this thread move just as fast as the old one did :haha:

I have just had a call from the hospital and my early scan appointment is THIS Friday. I'm glad I don't have too long of a wait so that I don't start over thinking things but I feel sick to pit of my stomach about it. I'm hoping I follow in Loz's footsteps and get to see a hb - but I can feel myself freaking out already :nope:


----------



## ickle pand

Louby, I think it's natural to freak out a little bit. Let us know what time it is and we'll send you good vibes/prayers too :) Can't wait to see a pic of your little bean!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

I thought it was site maintenance :haha:

Guess what? I have been sick! YES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I did have a big sleep in though so might just have been hunger queasiness.

NCIS rocks, so much so I can't even settle on a favourite character!

Clobo had her scan today at 10 I'm off to the other thread to see if she is back yet.


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been having problems this morning - I though my works server had denied me access for using the site too much lol!:dohh:
> 
> Soooo exciting that a lot of you ladies are heading towards the TWW. MrsMig sounds like you have all bases covered this month :)
> 
> Fili, I hope your scan goes well today and your number start to drop soon so you get get back on the ttc wagon :hugs:
> 
> I have been lurking a lot of late and my does this thread move just as fast as the old one did :haha:
> 
> I have just had a call from the hospital and my early scan appointment is THIS Friday. I'm glad I don't have too long of a wait so that I don't start over thinking things but I feel sick to pit of my stomach about it. I'm hoping I follow in Loz's footsteps and get to see a hb - but I can feel myself freaking out already :nope:

Roll on friday! :happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Ickle. My appointment is at 10.50am - I will be so grateful fo good vibes and prayers :hugs:

I think I need to chill out a little, as I know what will be will be xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I like all of the characters on NCIS. They all work really well together. I like the little references they sometimes make to real life, like when someone asked Gibbs what Ducky looked like when he was younger and he said Illya Kuryakin (I had to look up that spelling lol!) There was even a reference on NCIS LA about The Man from UNCLE in the new series. 

Going to stalk Clobo and see how she got on!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby, good to see you, and do keep us posted. I miss you! Good luck for the scan. 
Emum, you are GOING for it this month! And 32E, whit woo!! You must have a figure to die for! 
Loz, yay for being sick! I have not liked the site being down this morning.


----------



## Emum

OMG. I've just had the most embarrassing experience ever! Just after I posted the last message there was a timid little tap at the door, and a mum from school who I don't know very well was there. Turned out I had asked her for lunch today weeks ago, and had completely forgotten about it! Just as well I was back from my shopping trip :blush: and that I had some Jamie Oliver fishcakes in the freezer I could drag out and serve up. Feel really bad that I forgot though!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> OMG. I've just had the most embarrassing experience ever! Just after I posted the last message there was a timid little tap at the door, and a mum from school who I don't know very well was there. Turned out I had asked her for lunch today weeks ago, and had completely forgotten about it! Just as well I was back from my shopping trip :blush: and that I had some Jamie Oliver fishcakes in the freezer I could drag out and serve up. Feel really bad that I forgot though!

:dohh: Oops! Well covered with the fishcakes though!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> OMG. I've just had the most embarrassing experience ever! Just after I posted the last message there was a timid little tap at the door, and a mum from school who I don't know very well was there. Turned out I had asked her for lunch today weeks ago, and had completely forgotten about it! Just as well I was back from my shopping trip :blush: and that I had some Jamie Oliver fishcakes in the freezer I could drag out and serve up. Feel really bad that I forgot though!
> 
> :dohh: Oops! Well covered with the fishcakes though!Click to expand...

Mmmm, I think the look of total surprise when I opened the door was a huge give away though :blush::blush: I'm afraid I just held my hands up, and said that I was delighted to see her, but hadn't looked at my diary this morning and had completely forgotten she was coming, and got on with entertaining her. Maybe not very polite, but I figured it was obvious already I had forgotten about it, so the best thing to do was to apologise, but move on from there. Feel like such a ditz though!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Emum! Yeah best to be honest. You've had a stressful time lately so it's no wonder you'd forgotten.

AFM - I'm bored with my cycle just now. Nothing exciting is happening. Only two temps in my chart so I can't obsess over it or anything lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

*TARA* I hope you are well hun, the ladies were just showing ocncern. Hope to see some dark pink lines in a couple days from you!:dust:


*MRSMIGG* sounds like perfect timing Hun, I can't wait!:dust:


*ICKLE* just alittle while longer and I am hopeful those BFNs turn to BFPS!:dust:


*EMUM* hang on in there Hun!:dust:


*DEBZIE* how did you get hooked up in that CB trial?:dust:


*PINKSM* hope that full bloodwork comes back with some great information and link to a faster BFP!:dust:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Hope39

pinksmarties said:


> Fab news mrsmig - I will be sending your OH all the +ve vibes I can tomorrow.
> 
> Ickle- I didn't know she was 42. She's looking great. What trial are you on for the cbfm? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Debzie - sorry AF arrived. Early menopause is worrying, I think my mum started early in her early 40's that is why I panic at getting older. I am hoping I started late (nearly 15) that might give me a few extra years and my mum and sister started their periods at 11.
> 
> I was having problems too this morning after writing bi post but managed to retrieve na then it posted it twice!! Is all the writing in red also - not very nice to look at.
> 
> afm - back from the epu. Mw (third one I haven't seen before) took bloods then briefly/vaguely explained what they were for. She told more to the medical student behind the reception desk than to us, I could hear her whilst I was waiting.
> 
> They don't do thyroid tests any more as they said it didn't seem beneficial they used to do it but not any more, so I'll get someone at work to do that next week.
> 
> She said most come back -ve (inc 6 week repeat test) and only if Cons wanted to see me would I get another appointment, if not go away and keep trying. So it look like they don't routinely give asprin even if there are no causes. Obviously told to avoid pg, yeah right!! But she did admit it wouldn't be such a bad thing if it where to happen.
> 
> So here's to full on bd-ing over the weekend.


Pink - Thyroid tests are really beneficial! I went to see Prof Quenby at Cov Hospital in October and her latest research and trial is thyroid function in relation to miscarriages. My thyroid reading was too bad to put me on her trial

She was more than adamant that me having an underactive thyroid was a big cause of my miscarriages and it is looking that way tbh as all the other blood tests are coming back negative. You can have thyroid antibodies and have a normal thyroid function test too

I would go to your doctors and ask them for a thyroid function test and thyroid antibodies test, as a matter of urgency!

Doctors go on the reference that a normal range is anything between 0.5-5 but fertility speciliasts specify it should be around 1-2, so, if you have a tsh of 6 then you need thyroxine. Dr Shehata put fili on thyroxine and her tsh never went over about 3.6, fili will confirm obviously

xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I did write a big post earlier but due to site problems it didn't post and now I can't remember what I wrote!!

Keeping those fingers crossed Mrsmm.

Louby - hello chicky!! Scan on FRiday woo hoo, can't wait to see the pics

Loz - yay for the sickness (nowhere else would people be pleased for that!!) and did you find your camera yet?!!

emum - admitting you forget was the best option and I ma sure she'll understand but I feel your embarrassed. Hope the rest of the lunch with the fishcakes went well. I think I wrote earlier that your OH was in for a treat with you lovely underwear - go emum!!

ickle - I just want it to be Sunday or whenever peak and +ve opks show!! 

Just watched the first 'call the midwife' in buckets of tears with the prem baby, in between painting the living room.


----------



## filipenko32

Affirmative hope and pink x 
Emum :rofl: and fishcakes :sick: you could have whipped up a nigella orange cake special! :cake:. I'm sure she was just happy to be there, no one goes on a social visit for the food anyway, a good ole chin wag is what's needed. 
Went for my scan there is still some tissue but I think / hope it will pass on it's own.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Hope, Thanks. That is why I specifically asked (knowing your history and other peoples experiences) if that was one of the tests but didn't really go into why I thought it was so important. I'll get one of the girls at work to take it next week. Funny that they do karotyping which seem unusual in some NHS hospitals but not something as routine as Thyroid.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - are you still bleeding? I was hoping like you it would all be clear. Do you have to go back for another scan? :hugs:


----------



## debzie

when purchased my cbfm last month I went onto the web site and there was a POP up asking for UK volunteers to trial their products so i though I would love that so i signed up thinking I never get picked anyway they rang me took medical history and said I was ideal. my pack is being sent out today. they give ypu their products,you keep a diary and fmu samples and send the data to them. if i fall pregnant i get £30 highstreet vouchers if not£ 30 of clearblue products. if I fall pregnant i also have. to provide urine samples for the first 60days. oh and I get pregnancy tests too gor the end of each cycle. for 3 cycles. will key you guys know when i get my pack.


----------



## ickle pand

You ladies might know - would a thyroid problem affect you getting pregnant in the first place? I had my thyroid checked years and years ago (maybe it's been checked more recently but no-one's told me), and it was fine at the time but I often wonder if it's part of the reason I struggle to lose weight and if it would affect fertility.


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> You ladies might know - would a thyroid problem affect you getting pregnant in the first place? I had my thyroid checked years and years ago (maybe it's been checked more recently but no-one's told me), and it was fine at the time but I often wonder if it's part of the reason I struggle to lose weight and if it would affect fertility.

Ickle - Definately!!! If you have an underactive thyroid it slows down your metabolism immensely and your body struggles to process carbs

Fertility specialists (ie. Quenby, Lesley Regan etc ) like your thyroid to be between 1-2

Sabrinakat from B&B got pregnant as soon as her medication for her thyroid had been sorted and is due in Feb

I think my thyroid has got worse with each pregnancy (possibly) as pregnancy makes it go a bit doo lally, it took me 7 months to get pregnant the last time that i was whereas when i first started trying it took me 2 months

Its worth getting it checked out or have a read on the net and i am sure you will find that it ideally your thyroid tsh needs to be between 1-2

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that Hope. I might mention it when I'm at the doctors on Friday.


----------



## Emum

Am I sad for beaming like a Cheshire cat when I just read that Amanda Holden's baby has arrived early but safely, and after a rocky few days that she is also OK? Whatever the ins and outs of her love life, I did feel for her having to grieve two pregnancy losses so publicly, and live out this last pregnancy in the full glare of the public. I can't begin to imagine how distressing that must have been.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was really pleased for her too Emum. I was for Lily Allen as well. 
Pink I must have missed your post about your appointment earlier, sorry. How odd that they are not testing thyroid. Could you get it tested anyway by your GP?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I'll just get someone at work to take the bloods, its not an usual test that might 'show up' when the GP gets the result!! How was your day?

Just googling Amanda Holden, I didn't realised has had her baby - well done her!!

ickle - definitely mention it on friday.

Debzie - well done you getting picked for the trial. I hope they keep you updated with the results too. Did they tell you exactly what the trials are for?


----------



## debzie

pinksmarties said:


> Mrsmig - I'll just get someone at work to take the bloods, its not an usual test that might 'show up' when the GP gets the result!! How was your day?
> 
> Just googling Amanda Holden, I didn't realised has had her baby - well done her!!
> 
> ickle - definitely mention it on friday.
> 
> Debzie - well done you getting picked for the trial. I hope they keep you updated with the results too. Did they tell you exactly what the trials are for?

No they do not but I am wondering why you have to continue using them and sending samples in when pregnant. Wondering if they are wanting early pregnancy hormone levels????? or looking at cycles where conception did occur might know more when I read the pack.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It sounds fun Debzie! I like doing stuff like that. 
Ok day today thanks Pink apart from the washing machine going on the blink. 
The prem baby on call the midwife made me blub too and this weeks episode was even worse! 
Been getting lots of ovulation pains today, going to dtd tonight and then do whatever I can to not obsess during this 2ww. I have said this before but I am really going to try not to test early. 
One Born Every Minute tonight!


----------



## pinksmarties

Bloody site &#8211; lost another long post

Mrsmig &#8211; I have high hopes that this is your month!! Like you said, avoid the early testing easier said than done though!

I came across this whilst researching food etc for fertility. I don&#8217;t really eat peas except a few raw from the plants I grow in the summer.

Peas May Impede Fertility

A natural chemical in peas (m-xylohydroquinone) can stop you from getting pregnant - and peas are being studied as a possible natural contraceptive as m-xylohydroquinone can interfere with estrogen and progesterone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's interesting Pink! We will all be avoiding peas from now on! Two pregnancy announcements on Facebook tonight. Meh. 
This journey is so hard for us all. I'm so glad I found this site and you girls.


----------



## ickle pand

Wouldn't it be fantastic for the 3 of us to get BFP's by Valentines day? And anyone else who's due to ov/test before then lol!


----------



## debzie

I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies, hopefully you all will have your valentine bfps and I will be safely in safely in the tww. 

I do actually eat a lot of peas so will have to find an alternative.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Valentines bfp's all round sounds good! Oh my word one born every minute was even more of a tear jerker than usual tonight!


----------



## ickle pand

I'll have the tissues ready when I watch it tomorrow then. I love that programme. Can't wait till it's me that's giving birth though :)


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Valentines bfp's all round sounds good! Oh my word one born every minute was even more of a tear jerker than usual tonight!

I'll go for that. FF currently predicts next AF due on 13. February!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine is due around the 7th, so if it hasn't shown up it would require some Herculean effort to hold off testing till the 14th!


----------



## pinksmarties

My AF due 15th according to FF. So count me in too. 

It would be a super herculean effort to wait till then mrsmig!! 

obem didn't record properly so had to tape 4+1 although I did managed to watch first 10 mins before OH came home from football and commandeered the TV.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone!!

loz - soooo happy u saw ur little beans hb

hi pichi, ickle, fili, pink, louby, mrs m, mrs mm sorry if ive missed anyone - hope we all get our bfps soon :)

well just finished watchin this wks one born every min and my god im cryin more than normal lol 

i think im about 4/5 dpo now, i decided to give up with opks as i think i missed my surge but im guessing i ovd on cd 17, still feeling pretty relaxed (so far) after the disappointment last cycle im even more determined not 2 test until af is officially late (due 5th), although at the min im more panicking theres something wrong, before i knew i was miscarrying had a not nice niggly pain on left side which ive noticed now makes itself very much known when im ovulating and when af is around i sometimes feel it inbetween but not so much, doc doesnt think theres anything to worry about but shes sending me for a scan to put my mind at ease so now my mind is going to be in overdrive until then wondering if theres anything there that shouldnt b or not


----------



## lovemountains

I found this board after I miscarried in November and although I hate that other people are going through it, it's nice to know I'm not alone. I finally decided to stop lurking and post. 

I've had two periods since my mc and the third will start tomorrow, unless I get the BFP! I'm driving myself crazy. :wacko: I POAS and got a BFN today, but I'm going to test again tomorrow. Last time my boobs were sore and this time they aren't. Tomorrow needs to hurry up and get here!

For those who are expecting again, were your symptoms the same for your second BFP?


----------



## pinksmarties

Welcome lovem. Finger crossed you get your bfp. They used to get sore in the run up to AF but ever since pg my boobs have not been sore at all so can't use them as an indicator. I know most people would say no two pg are alike symptom wise although it always reassuring to have the same signs you had last time. good luck!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - I hope you find out what is going on. I too have got a general 'ache' ever since the op. Sometimes the ache is worse than other. Initially I put it down to the op thinking it would go away, then sex, then ov time, then run up to AF. It is always something I am aware of. I was always pretty aware of my body so I don't think it is just me being 'more' aware.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi hope. I hope they find out what it is. Like Pink, since my op I have been more aware of ovulation pain but probably because I am looking for it. 
Lovemountains, good luck and sorry for your loss. I hope you get that bfp. Did you have an erpc?
Morning Pink. Still no thermal shift, I woke up and temped earlier than usual, and it was more or less the same as yesterday at 36.43. Went back to sleep and did it again at the usual time and it was slightly raised, 36.58 but no massive peak. Maybe I'll get it tomorrow in which case I probably didn't ov on cd 14 or 15 but the opks detected the surge early? We dtd last night but not this morning as I was shattered and OH had to get his son up for school. Still, there should be plenty of boys in the barracks. 
Morning to everyone else. OH has his job interview today!


----------



## filipenko32

Really hope everything goes well for your oh mrs migg!! Job dust! :dust:! 

Morning everyone! Just deciding whether to opt for a d and c this morning as I still have some tissue left and I'm not really bleeding anymore, just spotting. The doc offered me one to speed things up but she said it may also pass on its own however her words were that it was 'not a minimal amount' leftover. What shall I do?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a tough one Fili. How are you feeling? Is it making you feel ill? On the one hand I can understand you not wanting it to keep your lining intact, however the sooner you get rid of the retained tissue you can get your hcg levels back down and start trying again. Obviously your health is the most important factor in all this. I'd be reluctant as it takes me flipping yonks to get pregnant and my lining seemed to take a few months to build up but... In your shoes I think I might think it best... God I'm going round the houses. I'm not sure hun. It's a case of head over heart I think. What does hubby think?


----------



## filipenko32

He thinks just wait I mean it might come away on its own but it's taking longer than any of my other miscarriages. I might ring and book it anyway and see what happens over the weekend. Let us know how your hubby gets on!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a good idea. Will do, I'm flapping a bit as my OH has a tendency to dress like someone from last of the summer wine and I don't know what shirt he is planning on wearing. I am at work today so I can't assess his appearance *flail*


----------



## ickle pand

Thats a tough one fili. There's pros and cons for both. Like Mrs Mig said, if its making you ill then go for the D&C but other than that I'm not sure.

Mrs Mig - Good luck to your hubby! Definitely don't wait 7 days to test lol! I just meant that there's a good few of us who could be pregnant by Valentines day :)

Lovemountains - Welcome to our little group! Good luck for testing tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. 

AFM - I'm feeling yuck again today. I went to bed at 10 and slept till 6 but I'm still exhausted. So glad I've got the docs tomorrow. I can't carry on feeling like this. Especially when there's baby making to be done!


----------



## pichi

good morning ladies. just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing :)


----------



## filipenko32

Emum I've just put my 5 lb dumbbells on the salter non electric scales which cost me 30 quid from boots a few years ago and I've never used again till now and they were perfectly accurate so I've put the Weightwatchers wiegh me heavier electric scales In the boys bathroom!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg that made me laugh about you wanting to see your hubby first! Would he co operate with a photo check up!?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Ickle and Pichi! Sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish Ickle. 
Fili, no I don't think he would go for that at all! I know he is planning on wearing a suit but he may wear some terrible shirt. Oh god.


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: :hugs: can you text him some advice or will he take offence?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't start work till 12 so im going to make him show me what he is planning on wearing before I leave!


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle :hugs: :hugs:" might be worth a visit to your doctor if you're not better soon x


----------



## pichi

i think i'm getting my hopes up this cycle u__u i'm looking at my chart and crossing EVERYTHING we're lucky and i weirdly enough don't feel the urge to pee on a stick!? :shrug: i said i wouldn't do this *sniffle*

sorry, just had to say to someone :flower:

Ickle i hope you feel better soon hun.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh good mrs migg! Phew!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He has laid his stuff out on the bed...suit, white shirt black tie. Apart from the fact that he might look like a reservoir dog if he puts shades on I think I can live with that. Thank god it's a dull day.


----------



## filipenko32

Sniffling is a sign of pregnancy pichi!


----------



## ickle pand

Good plan Mrs Mig. My Dh has nice things (apart from a mustard hoodie that he loves but I'm working on getting rid of) but he puts odd combinations together so I always make sure I help him pick things for interviews or god knows what he'd wear!

Fili - I've got an appointment tomorrow afternoon, thankfully. It can't come soon enough! 

Pichi - Your chart looks good so far. It's still early days for testing though.


----------



## Emum

Coming to the conversation late I know, but I'd say book the D and C fili and then decide the day before, or on the morning, whether you want it or not. I changed my mind late the night before mine was scheduled and no one batted an eyelid. I think it probably happens more often than you'd think.

I cancelled mine though because the bleeding was tailing off by the time it came round and I was reasonably certain the worst was over. In your shoes though if bleeding has slowed but you know not everything has passed, I might just get it all over and done with quickly and get back to ttc again.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

Hi lovemountains, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Don't trust boobs after a mc, as Pink said they can behave oddly. I myself have never had sore boobs before a bfp, just slightly enlarged, but I would always get sore boobs in the run up to AF. I found this to be the case with 4 out of 5 of my pregnancies (the first was a very early loss and so many years ago I can't remember boob situation) Saying that though, many women have a different pregnancy each time. How may dpo are you?

Fili, is your cervix closed? I had retained tissues after my medical so a doctor (TMI) pulled most of it out and the rest came away a couple of days later. Whats your bhcg? Is the retained stuff at the cervix seemingly waiting to get out or still attached? (mine was near the cervix and just needed a bit of a nudge so to speak) I am in no way a doctor but I would think that if your bhcg is neg and your cervix is closed then the retained stuff should come away with next AF but then again if it doesn't you'd have to erpc anyway. Is another medical not an option? I think that is what I would try for but as the others say it is all about which option suits how you feel best. :hugs:

Hugs to everyone else, I'm keeping it short as I have just been sick and feel everso queasy going to get my head down for a bit. Can't beat a sofa nap! :sleep: NO bloody camera yet and I'm getting annoyed. I also need it for ebaying! When I wake from this nap I'm going to look for a hairbrush which guarantees I will find the camera :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili won't be checking her cervix! :haha:
Morning Loz! Sorry you are feeling crap but all good signs!
Pichi your chart does look very good but good on you for holding off the testing!
Anyone seen Auntylolo lately? Did she come over to this thread?


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Pichi - Your chart looks good so far. It's still early days for testing though.

i don't plan on testing till at least 12dpo (when AF is due) i have tests but strangely enough i have no urge to pee... my POAS addiction has gone! lol

Loz - hope the queasyness subsides for you :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fili won't be checking her cervix! :haha:
> Morning Loz! Sorry you are feeling crap but all good signs!
> Pichi your chart does look very good but good on you for holding off the testing!
> Anyone seen Auntylolo lately? Did she come over to this thread?

Indeed, but they can check it for her at the hospital, because if its still open they may be able to get at the problem without doing a erpc, I would never ever recommend self-cervix checking at such a delicate time, they can probably tell by way of tv u/s.

I don't mind feeling ill, infact it makes me happy. I had some toast so its a bit better I'm still planning to nap shortly though. Come to think of it I havent seen Lolo for a while, hope all is well!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Pichi - Your chart looks good so far. It's still early days for testing though.
> 
> i don't plan on testing till at least 12dpo (when AF is due) i have tests but strangely enough i have no urge to pee... my POAS addiction has gone! lol
> 
> Loz - hope the queasyness subsides for you :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope it doesn't subside to be honest, it did last time and look how that went. With my healthy pregnancies it never stopped after it started, had it all the way up to birth, but just once a day!


----------



## pichi

well in that case i hope you're as sick as a dog :haha:! i mean that in the nicest possible way of course hehe

i never get anything like sickness etc... when pregnant. With Pixie i had heartburn starting at around 10 weeks all the way through to 40+4 but other than that - nothing!


----------



## Lozdi

The only place in the world where ladies wish each other sickness in the nicest possible way! :haha:

I remade my pg ticker with my FF due date and behold, its much closer to what we saw on scan than my lmp based gestational age. 8th can't come fast enough, I need to see progress before I can relax a little.


----------



## pichi

FF actually have a pregnancy 'thing' on their site too. top left side after you get a bfp... tells you how far along you are going by OV etc... i always go by FF and when we went for a scan i was practically bang on... the MW thought i was a bit nutty :haha:


----------



## debzie

Fili will they not do medical management to set things away I personally think that this is safer than a D&c or ERPC. I asked for a erpc after my last but the consultant talked me out of it, saying that it can cause more problems when ttc, You weigh up the pros and cons for both. 

Ickle so sorry your feeling ill again, hopefully the docs will have some answers for you tomorrow.

Pichi I agree your chart looks good. 

Loz I m glad you feel ill lol.

Morning mrsmigg I think your temp is just slow to rise. 

Hello to the rest.

Well I am having a good day. Its dds 4th birthday so she hardly slept last night I have loads to do to prepare for her party on sat.


----------



## ickle pand

You'd think midwives would be more aware of ov dates vs LMP. LMP is fine if you've not been tracking ov but if you have it's obviously going to be more accurate.

Loz - you should do a countdown to scan #2 ticker too lol!

I'm googling like mad trying to work out what's wrong with me. I'm sore under my left ribs almost constantly just now, so far I've found out what organs are there (Spleen, pancreas, kidney and part of the stomach) So on my list I've got panceatits, peptic ulcer, and enlarged spleen. The symptoms of enlarged spleen are ringing more true than the other two which is a bit scary because I know my cousin had to have hers removed. I might contact her and find out why.


----------



## pichi

have the doctors been no help to you Ickle? saying that the majority of them around here are a bit useless


----------



## ickle pand

I haven't been since the 16th and he was the useless @$%* that tried to tell me it was just a bad back. The appointment tomorrow is the first I could get this week that wasn't with him. I'm determined not to leave without some sort of answer or test being done though.


----------



## pichi

they just seem to fob you off and get you in and out the room in 2minutes don't they! hope you get answers


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they do. The good doctors who actually listen to you are always booked up so you never get to see them! Thanks :)


----------



## Lozdi

I did to the FF pregnancy thingy, thought I might aswell seeing as I got vip membership for over 3 moths left lol I just realised today though that I had scuffed my O date on it and put 20th instead of the 23rd, I must have been looking at CD instead of date. Now its giving me 6w6d which is within the accuracy variation as I'm 6w3d from the scan. 

Ickle if I were you I would not budge until they scan your spleen and anything else that could be the culprit. You could tactfully point out how bad it looks when they fob someone off who then ends up in an emegency room only to be told the emegency could have been prevented by actually being taken seriously by a gp! I'm not saying I think you will end up in an emergency room, but simply offering an angle to use if you get fobbed off again. :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Loz. I'll point out that I've been fobbed off by 2 other GP's and that I'm still not well. I might take DH with me if he's finished work in time cos he's good at dealing with people. He deals with contractors all day at work so is used to them trying to fob him off lol!


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> I did to the FF pregnancy thingy, thought I might aswell seeing as I got vip membership for over 3 moths left lol I just realised today though that I had scuffed my O date on it and put 20th instead of the 23rd, I must have been looking at CD instead of date. Now its giving me 6w6d which is within the accuracy variation as I'm 6w3d from the scan.


that sound's good then :happydance:earlier scans are not so accurate in dating anyways so i bet when you go for your 12/20 week scans beany will be on the mark


----------



## Lozdi

Thats a good plan, moral support plus muscle if needs be! I hate it when doctors fob people off it really gets me worked up. It their job to check people out for goodness sake! If they want to fob people off and be generally unhelpful then I'm sure there are better suited professions than being in the nedical world for it!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> I did to the FF pregnancy thingy, thought I might aswell seeing as I got vip membership for over 3 moths left lol I just realised today though that I had scuffed my O date on it and put 20th instead of the 23rd, I must have been looking at CD instead of date. Now its giving me 6w6d which is within the accuracy variation as I'm 6w3d from the scan.
> 
> 
> that sound's good then :happydance:earlier scans are not so accurate in dating anyways so i bet when you go for your 12/20 week scans beany will be on the markClick to expand...

Bellybean is spot on to me, its the epau and not considering the O dates that made them think it was behind dates. My weirdly large sac didn't help matters lol next scan bellybean should be 8w3d, that will be the telling one. The lady I saw after the scan did point out that due to how tucked in bean is that the sono may have measured slightly short but 5mm crl sounds fine to me. I found myself running to the bathroom again a moment ago. Didn't throw up again but came close- this is great but out of character for my pregnancies- I'll be happy if this one makes me sicker than the other 2 good ones! The sicker the better (as long as I get to keep some food down) Chicken cob on wholemeal for lunch, and a cheese and onion pasty for pud. :munch:


----------



## ickle pand

I know - there are some really good GP's who went into that route for the love of the job but there are some who do it just for the 9-5 hours. 

I'm planning a hot bath and an early night tonight. Can't wait already!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls. I just looked back in my diary at my second miscarriage and there was some tissue left then too but a smaller amount I think. It came away 3 days after the scan. My hormone levels are low, less that 2000 but the bleeding has slowed (cb digi 2-3) I'm still spotting so I assume my cervix is open??? I wonder whether they could give me more medicine?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah make sure youre not fobbed off ickle x x x


----------



## Lozdi

Spotting doesn't mean your cervix is open, you would have to get a nurse or doctor to examine you to tell that, or have a scan. I just thought that if its closed then maybe when it opens for AF the tissues will come away without the need for intervention. They might not be keen on letting you have another medical, but they can't force you to have an erpc if you are really against having one. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz, I don't think my af will come though as my hormone levels haven't gone back to non pregnant levels. Hmmm think I will spend a few days waiting and see x x


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I haven't been keeping up! I wasn't able to find this thread again until Loz gave me the link! Not sure why it's not showing up in my CP! Bah!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Emum

One of my friends has just posted a status on facebook about her husband who has just bought himself a little dental mirror to examine his back teeth, along the lines of "who knows anyone who would do something like that!!!"

so I immediately thought of Loz :rofl::rofl::rofl: but I've been very good and haven't trumped her status!


----------



## ickle pand

:blush: I have one of those mirrors. I also have one of the picks that the dentists use that I use once a week to give my teeth a good clean because the interdental brushes don't get everything


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies,

I haven't been on this thread in a while. My apologies. Work has been...um yeah, challenging. But anyway, I'm on CD 11 as of today, and my back is killing me! And so are these ovulation pains. I actually got several positive OPKs on CD 10, which is crazy! Makes me happy that I started using OPKs since CD 6 lol. 

I guess I'm about to ovulate...like soon! I can feel it. And I had the worse pains near my right ovary last night. I could hardly sleep. I am praying I will ovulate on that side since the ectopic ocurred on my left and that tube is gone. I know the body can accommodate, but still, I can't help but feel worried. 

I'm about to read through this thread from the last time I posted to play catch up. Be back in moment!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> One of my friends has just posted a status on facebook about her husband who has just bought himself a little dental mirror to examine his back teeth, along the lines of "who knows anyone who would do something like that!!!"
> 
> so I immediately thought of Loz :rofl::rofl::rofl: but I've been very good and haven't trumped her status!

I have 2 small dental mirrors! And a pick, and interdental brushes (the red ones are good, they arent the smallest which are about as much use as floss!)

Feel free to trump that status by way of mentioning my speculum if you like :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

I use the small tapered rubber ones Loz cos my teeth are really close together.

I'd love to see what she'd say if you wrote about the speculum Emum!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> :blush: I have one of those mirrors. I also have one of the picks that the dentists use that I use once a week to give my teeth a good clean because the interdental brushes don't get everything

Me too :blush: :blush: but I don't have a speculum :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Loz doesn't use those dental mirrors for her teeth :rofl: they are part of her ever expanding cervix inspection kit!! Don't let her kid you all.


----------



## Emum

I'm not going to ask what she uses the interdental pick for then!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi lovebot, I hope you ovulate from the right side. That must be stressful every month x x x


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO fili!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz doesn't use those dental mirrors for her teeth :rofl: they are part of her ever expanding cervix inspection kit!! Don't let her kid you all.

:haha: NO way would a detal mirror get near my cervix LOL! My cervix inpection kit contains a speculum of course, a mirror, a torch, and a camera! (easier to inspect afterwards on a photo closeup than trying to hold a mirror at the same time as a torch whilst making sure the speculum doesn't escape!) The whole kit is put away for now though, no cervix inspecting while I'm bean growing :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Ok, here is scan! The first one looks a but squished I'm sure its because she had the scanner jammed right into my belly lol at least I didn;t have to be prodded in the twinkle!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7701.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









DSCN7702.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Loz! I wonder how much your bean will have grown by the next scan.


----------



## Lozdi

Hopefully alot! I want to get all exited but I can't let myself yet. I wish she had told me the bpm. 

Anyone else think the whitish area at the bottom of the scan looks like a UFO? :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol yeah! It's an Unidentified Foof Object lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww loz, those pics are wonderful! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Loz doesn't use those dental mirrors for her teeth :rofl: they are part of her ever expanding cervix inspection kit!! Don't let her kid you all.
> 
> :haha: NO way would a detal mirror get near my cervix LOL! My cervix inpection kit contains a speculum of course, a mirror, a torch, and a camera! (easier to inspect afterwards on a photo closeup than trying to hold a mirror at the same time as a torch whilst making sure the speculum doesn't escape!) The whole kit is put away for now though, no cervix inspecting while I'm bean growing :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: you just need some dental equipment now and the kitchen sink! X


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Lol yeah! It's an Unidentified Foof Object lol!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lozdi

I have toyed with the idea of a full dental kit, but I settle for the mirror and stuff, and a large assortment of toothpaste. A toothpaste for every mood!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, just a quick one. I'm just home after being away all day and 6 pages!!

Loz - love the pics!! Amazing

Fili - I can't add much more to what the girls have said, but your plans sounds the best. See how things go over the weekend.

Mrsmig - I know you are a work till late, I was thinking of him at 3. How did it go?

Hello to everyone else, I'll write more after tea!!

ps I have a hummingbird for my teeth!!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: ickle!


----------



## ickle pand

Just sat down to watch OBEM. Tissues at the ready!


----------



## Lozdi

I missed it and I don't have catch up, nor can I watch it online cos of my dratted pay as you go internet. Blast!


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully it'll be repeated at some point. I think this one is going to be a real tearjerker.


----------



## pinksmarties

Might watch the rest tonight, still have some painting to do before the new fireplace arrives tomorrow. Whole box at the ready, like ickle said looks like a real tearful one this one. I've been crying everyday this week for one reason of another related to pg/babies.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm just generally weepy today lol I think its all the exitement of Noel Fielding's new comedy!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Loz! I'm recording it to watch tomorrow night when DH is out.


----------



## Tarabay

Hi all, sorry about the other day, i thought it to be better if I left BnB for a wee bit because maybe emum was right and maybe thats y it was hard to take, but i do understand that we are all here for each other and that u all were only trying to help me!! :hugs:

I have had a quick read over the posts:

Fili - i would do what everyone else says too, book the appointment and then you can make up ur mind!

Loz - the scan pics - WOW!!! congrats again on a lovely little bean!! 

How is everyone??

Mrsmigg - how did OH get on today??

Well, in unrelated baby news, i have my next appointment with solicitor etc to get all my insurances (house, life, mortgage) so excited, we will be moving in 5months time! :happydance:
Babynews - done a FRER today, this afternoon and i think ther is something ther, so did another this evening and also think ther is something ther, both within the time limit and both look pink (still in the case)! So anyway will see in the morning if it is darker or not!! OH can see this evenings one and says its pink but he can only see it under the light and tilted and he doesnt really believe it till its dark!! So we will see!!

Again, sorry about what went on, hope ther is no hard feelings!! :hugs: Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Lozdi

Tarabay said:


> Hi all, sorry about the other day, i thought it to be better if I left BnB for a wee bit because maybe emum was right and maybe thats y it was hard to take, but i do understand that we are all here for each other and that u all were only trying to help me!! :hugs:
> 
> I have had a quick read over the posts:
> 
> Fili - i would do what everyone else says too, book the appointment and then you can make up ur mind!
> 
> Loz - the scan pics - WOW!!! congrats again on a lovely little bean!!
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Mrsmigg - how did OH get on today??
> 
> Well, in unrelated baby news, i have my next appointment with solicitor etc to get all my insurances (house, life, mortgage) so excited, we will be moving in 5months time! :happydance:
> Babynews - done a FRER today, this afternoon and i think ther is something ther, so did another this evening and also think ther is something ther, both within the time limit and both look pink (still in the case)! So anyway will see in the morning if it is darker or not!! OH can see this evenings one and says its pink but he can only see it under the light and tilted and he doesnt really believe it till its dark!! So we will see!!
> 
> Again, sorry about what went on, hope ther is no hard feelings!! :hugs: Hope everyone is well!!

Glad your back hun! There is never any hard feelings on here! :hugs::flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Tara! glad you are back :hugs: Moving is stressful but exciting at the same time. A whole new house to decorate - shudders. I just want my living room back to normal!!


----------



## Emum

Nice to see you back Tara. Sorry again for upsetting you.


----------



## Tarabay

Hey ladies!! yeah i know but i cant wait, im a true artist so i love love decorating and painting!! my DS room now is diff shades of blue, with handpainted boats and anchors and pirates! its cool!! dreading the money side of it though! but we moved in here in 2008 to rent so this will be our first ever house of our very own!! :) and it will have a decent garden for Liam to play in which is brill!! addicted to location, location, location now though lol!

I watched OBEM this mornign and it was def a tear jerker! how quick did that woman have her baby, OMG she didnt even have time to get two midwives into the room, literally her waters broke and the head was out, oh no the baby is out!! amazing!!!
And the woman with disabilities was so sweet, honest and real!!!


----------



## Tarabay

No emum, u have no need to apoligise,i think i took it to heart a bit too much just! you were only tryn to help me really, i should have appreciated it a bit more! I am prone to stress and anxiety so the smallest thing and im off on one and ttc and ttw are not small things so maybe i just needed a break from thinkin about it! Thank you for being a friend and looking out for me!!:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

I remember when bought our house 8 yrs ago I was so concerned about the money side of things as we had been in RAF accommodation for a while. I'll admit it was tight for a while but I soon settled down and the money worries was easily overcome by the freedom of your our house.

Normally I like decorating but I am losing patience atm!

I have my first acupuncture session tomorrow morning, we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh the epo REALLY works. I have lots of really stretchy ewcm although slightly creamy coloured. I think I will grab OH tomorrow and hopefully peak Sun/mon. 

Any bets on when I'll ov? I don't want to wear OH too much he doesn't have the stamina that your guys seem to have!!


----------



## ickle pand

Good to see you back Tara :)

That baby just shot out of her didn't it? I don't know if I'd want that tbh, I'd worry about tearing if it all happened that quickly. Her DH was a bit unsupportive too. 

Pink - I think the EPO is starting to work for me too. I had creamy/sticky CM earlier and I normally don't have much of anything.


----------



## pinksmarties

I noticed it last month too ickle, I am just surprised it is this early. I got it yesterday also but didn't want to freak FF out so just put creamy in!!

I hope the GP is better tomorrow and you are listened to properly and things get sorted.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. DH has just been telling me to make sure I tell them that last time I came home on tears because I felt like I hadn't been listened to. Hopefully he'll be home in time to come with me. 

My granda's also getting a hip replacement tomorrow at the grand age of 84 so I'll be thinking about him all day too. He always amazes the nurses when he's in hospital and they ask for his tablets, because most older people are on a few and he tells them he's not on any.


----------



## pinksmarties

wow - that is good going, no tablets at 84!! 

Good luck for your granddad tomorrow. Is he in Ninewells/Stracathro?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! Phew what a busy day on here, I'll try to remember everything as I'm using my phone. 
Ickle, good luck at the doc and I hope they listen to you and actually help. 
Tara, glad to see you back, looking forward to seeing those pink lines!
Loz, GORGEOUS pics! Hope you keep feeling sick!
Pink, the epo had quite an effect on my cm too. Let's hope it does the trick. Had to laugh at freaking FF out! thanks for the positive thinking at 3! 
Lovebotlass and Sarah, good to see you both back. 
Fil I hope that you pass that tissue over the weekend. 
Emum, hi, I know you were thinking you probably didn't ov this month, I can't remember if you said if you had or not now. 
Pichi how has the colleague been? My colleague who went for the scan last week keeps running off making heaving noises and making a song and dance about it. 
Afm, OH said the interview went well! He was in there for almost 2 hours. If he was successful today he will be short listed for a second interview so fingers crossed. He feels it went well though and for him that's quite a big thing because he is quite lacking in self confidence. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh mrsmig -that sound like such good news! Fingers crossed he hears about a second interview soon. I really hope this month bring good things for you both!

Shame about your colleague - some people have no regards. I think pichi was off the rest of this week so she has had a break from her. I hope I remembered that right.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This girl is a funny one, she had a mmc last february and was ttc ever since, and she is a nice enough girl but VERY in your face. Until I get pregnant again I am just going to have to grit my teeth and put up with it. I'm very pleased everything is ok for her though.


----------



## ickle pand

No pink he'll be in Aberdeen, he lives up near Peterhead. If he's up to visitors tonight, I'll pop in and see him after work, but I'm guessing he'll be doped up to the eyeballs lol! 

Mrs Mig - That sounds good for your DH. 2 hours is a long interview! Reading about your colleague is a good warning, because I think I might be tempted to make a song and dance about every little symptom, but I'll save it for my DH and my folks lol!

AFM - Fertile period starts tomorrow according to FF. We've not BD'd in a couple of days because DH refuses cos I'm not well. Sometimes it'd be easier if he wasn't so sweet and lovely lol! Hopefully we can get some boys in the barracks before ov though (love that phrase!)


----------



## Tarabay

Girls, I think I just got my BFP!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Go on then Tara- post a pic for us!!!!!


----------



## Tarabay

I can't I'm on my fone, don't know how to from my fone!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you got an iPhone?


----------



## Tarabay

Yes


----------



## pinksmarties

tara- we need a pic!! ooo exciting. Quick I have to go out soon!!!

Hi mrsmig - whats on for today? slight temp rise again, maybe another temp tomorrow would put you ov-ing Wednesday?

ickle - I am sure your Grandad will be fine and they'll have him up and about in no time. Hows the bracelet coming along?

Loz - hope you are still sick!!

Hello everyone else.


----------



## Tarabay

Ok pic in 10 mins????? It's vvvvvvvvv faint but I'm sure it's darker than today! Please let me no what u think!! X


----------



## loubyloumum

Yey Tara!!!!! Can't wait to see the pic :)
I've woken this morning and my breast tenderness has disappeared?? It's worrying me a lot :( I've got my scan at 10.50am and I'm a nervous wreck here xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Louby! I'll be thinking about you! Symptoms come and go and mess with our heads. Keeping everything crossed for you. 
Tara, best way to upload pics from your phone is to upload the free photo bucket app. Upload your pic from your phone to photo bucket and click on the little i icon in the bottom right corner. Copy the image code (the one at the bottom) then come back into B&B. Then simply double click in the comment box to paste your code and the pic will post its really simple. 
Pink, I hope so! Not a huge temp rise this month but a rise nonetheless. Do you think I should discard my slightly high temp of cd8? I'm hoping for my crosshairs tomorrow!
Ickle hope your Grandad gets on ok.


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations Tara!!!! Hurray!! 

I'm off swimming this morning 20 laps and then back on the 30 day shred later! I think the exercise is making me feel so much better as I've not been doing it these last few days and feeling down. Also my preg test this morning was very faint! Going to see if my digi says 1-2 later. Love to all x x x


----------



## Tarabay

the 2nd pic is the last 3 tests i have done, the are bottom to top, so the bottom one was yday afternoon, the middle one last night and the top one this morning!

the 3rd pic is a picture of the test now, obviously out of the time limit, i think they are fading lighter!! the first 2 pics were taken within the time limit!!

anyway let me no what u think??

:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0348[1].jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 17









IMG_0354[1].jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0360[1].jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tarabay

oh dear just looked over the pics and they dont do the line justice at all!!


----------



## ickle pand

Tara I see a line with colour! OMG! So exciting :)

Fili - Glad to hear your tests are starting to fade so that you can start to work on getting your sticky baby.

Thanks for the good wishes about my Granda :)

No news about the bracelet yet. I'll text my dad today to see how he's getting on.


----------



## pichi

i see a line on the left test that doesn't have writing on it :) when they dry they'll be slightly darker :) FRERs are buggers to picture early lines  test again in 2 days and see if your line is getting darker :D

congrats :flower:

EDIT: tweeked for you

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/IMG_03481-1-1.jpg


----------



## Tarabay

Thank you!!!! im REALLY tryin to not get too over excited, but it is soooo hard! loz how on earth do u do it???? yip pichi that test was the one from this morning, which i thought was a teeny tiny bit darker than yday!! so we will see over the next couple of days! it is safe to say i am absouletly terrified!!!! 
OH said to me this morning, 'UR NOT GOIN MAD, JUST DONT GET TOO AHEAD OF URSELF,' so thats my plan, to stay focused and NOT go mad!! dont no how to control that but i will try!!!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
pink,fili,tara,mrs miggin,douby and all my remaining freinds how are you all?


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg, how did your hubby get on? 
Hi mohini! 
My cb digi said 2-3 so I've booked in to see the doctor at 11 on Monday at the epu :-( I'll do another digi on Monday eve and if it's still 2-3 and I'm not bleeding so much, then I'm going to go for the d and c.


----------



## pichi

im sorry it's not happening naturally Fili :(


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

Tara I couldn;t see anything but I have just woken up and my eyes are sore....the line on the photo pichi tweeked is clear as day to me though! :happydance:

Not been sick yet today but give it time lol

Louby my boob tenderness all but vanished a few days before my scan and they only hurt slightly now. :hugs:

Fili hun its not fair is it. Looks like the erpc is the best plan especially if your numbers are going up. 

Mrs Miggins I had to discard a bunch of temps to get cross hairs lol mine were all over the place!

I have to take my youngest to nursery shortly, and I hope the sickness doesn't come while I'm at school. :sick:


----------



## filipenko32

I Had the tablets in hospital and bled soooo much, I don't understand why this last bit isn't clearing. The tablets worked for my second mc. At least I can just get it over with but I really didn't want another d and c


----------



## pichi

we need to get you a wee sick baggy loz :p

ah i am now gettin the urge to poas - trying to be good! there is an asda cheapy calling my name but i'm trying to ignore it!


----------



## Lozdi

Tarabay said:


> the 2nd pic is the last 3 tests i have done, the are bottom to top, so the bottom one was yday afternoon, the middle one last night and the top one this morning!
> 
> the 3rd pic is a picture of the test now, obviously out of the time limit, i think they are fading lighter!! the first 2 pics were taken within the time limit!!
> 
> anyway let me no what u think??
> 
> :wacko:

I see it now on the left one, had to blink alot to clear my eyes ad give my screen a wipe too! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - keep telling yourself that you have to wait until tomorrow morning so that you can use FMU. Good luck!

Fili - I really hope that your levels drop over the weekend. I can't imagine how bad it must be to have everything dragging out for ages. 

AFM - I'm just waiting to hear how my Granda's op went. He was first on the list this morning so should be in recovery soon. He got a GA instead of an epi because he has nerve damage in his back. I think that's a better option because although you don't see anything or feel any pain, I wouldn't want to hear the power tools and feel them tugging me about. Yuck!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> I Had the tablets in hospital and bled soooo much, I don't understand why this last bit isn't clearing. The tablets worked for my second mc. At least I can just get it over with but I really didn't want another d and c

Did the scan show it still attached to your lining? The medical made me bleed quite a bit too, in the end I found my pulse was fluttering. Maybe a erpc is better than a medical for retained tissues.


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - I definitely see a line of the left!! I tried to look on my phone whilst in the car waiting for my appointment but the phone was too damn slow!! Woo hoo - congratulations!!

Hi mohini!!

Fili - :hugs: I hope things happen over the weekend and the cb digi shows dropping hcg. You just want it over so you can start to move on. Maybe if your did get the op they won't have to remove too much and your lining will be less disrupted. Hope it doesn't come to that though.

Louby - I know how panicky it might be to have a symptom go but they do fluctuate and I am sure your scan will show a fab little sticky bean. 

Afm - I had my first acupuncture this morning. The Lady was soo lovely, asking lots of questions re mc/relationships etc and just very reassuring and understanding. The first hours was just chat then we got to the needle bit which was fine, the feet ones were a bit sore though. I have to stop all my coffee (even though its decaff!!) and fizzy drink so just 2ltrs plain water, not even cordial. She suggested my OH drink water, yeah right. Absolutely no chance of that happening!!


----------



## Lozdi

I just was treated to the sight of orange discharge. Yes orange. It worries me naturally but I did have it with both boys, at around 6 weeks and only once. So I shall see how it goes. I'm achey too. :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

I had a quick google and read some post on B&B with other ladies that had similar with no problems and if it happened with your boys then I am sure it is nothing to be concerned about (easy to say I know).


----------



## Lozdi

I do wonder why I didn;t get it with the MMC. That bean did get past 6 weeks. It was 10mm crl even after 4/5 weeks of shrinking. Basically for me orange twinkle juice is a good sign! :haha:

I still refuse to give in to exitement, I'm just stubborn!


----------



## Lozdi

I accidentally wandered into the chippy after dropping trouble off at nursery and I'm about to tuck into a chicken burger and chips. Given up on waiting to vomit lol I'll just have to hope I get to digest at least some of my food!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum, hi, I know you were thinking you probably didn't ov this month, I can't remember if you said if you had or not now.

Hi Mrs M. I am CD11 now and CBFM has been on high for the last 4 days with increasing EWCM so I am hoping I will ovulate and that I might get my first peak over the weekend. FF was predicting Ov on Sunday if it hadn't been for all he stress and upset in first few days of the cycle, so hopefully I am back on track for that.



Tarabay said:


> Girls, I think I just got my BFP!!!!!

Fxd. I'm on my iPad and still can't see it in the pics you have posted. Hope you get a nice big fat one soon.

Fili, I am thinking of you. Hope that things resolve without the need for an Eric but I think it is a good idea to have a cut off point and fallback plan in place.


----------



## loubyloumum

Afternoon Ladies,

Just wanted to pop by to let you all know that my scan went really well today. We saw a lovely little tiny bean with a beautiful heartbeat flickering away :) xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yay! Glad it went well Louby. Do you have pics?

I'm loving all these ultrasounds just now :)


----------



## ickle pand

Just heard from my mum that my Granda's now in recovery after his op. They're keeping him there until his temp gets back up to normal as it's a little low. That's all I know just now so I'm guessing it went well.


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Just heard from my mum that my Granda's now in recovery after his op. They're keeping him there until his temp gets back up to normal as it's a little low. That's all I know just now so I'm guessing it went well.

I bet the op table was a bit chilly, once back on a warm ward his temp should right its self in no time!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah he probably lost a bit of blood too which would make him chilly. Plus old people are always cold lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LOZ* beautiful scan!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi louby - Glad your scan went well. It must so so nice to see the hb. Any pics?

Ickle - a GA can affect our ability to maintain body temperature especially when you get older, it is nothing to worry about and he'll be back on the ward in no time. How did your Dr's appointment go?

loz - burgers and chip sound goooood!! I have been painting - again - so only had bran flakes for dinner as I wasn't very hungry then.


----------



## ickle pand

It turns out I've got gastritis because of the long term NSAID use. So I've got to double up on my omeprazole and take diclofenac suppositories instead of the naproxen for a fortnight. I'm so glad to know what's going on!


----------



## auntylolo

Hello everyone, just checking in as I've been away visiting my mam and dad in Spain and just got back and caught up. I was very lucky that I ovulated before I went away so we had more chances than we thought we would, I'm currently 6dpo but trying not to think about it until late next week. hope you are all well, can't write much more as I'm on my phone and it's such a pain trying to write a long post xx


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle what a relief to know what is going on and have a solution!

Welcome back Lolo I hope you had a lovely time- one thing is for sure I bet it was warmer over there than it was here! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, I'm so pleased they have given you an answer and a solution. Let's hope you soon feel better.
Antelope! Good to see you, I thought you had deserted us! 6dpo, almost crazy time! Fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Emum

Glad you got a diagnosis at last ickle. I had a smiley OPK this afternoon so obviously not stressed enough to screw up ovulation after all! Operation Smep commences in earnest. See you all Monday then :)


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Glad you got a diagnosis at last ickle. I had a smiley OPK this afternoon so obviously not stressed enough to screw up ovulation after all! Operation Smep commences in earnest. See you all Monday then :)

:haha: Enjoy!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - I am glad you have some answers, its a relief just to feel heard and to know what is going on!!

aunty - glad you are back!! We wondered where you had got to. Wow 6dpo already that seems to have gone by fast! Hope your parent are well.

emum - yay for smiley face, cd 11. I'd better get my matching undies on too. Oh that didn't come across they way I meant!! I meant I won't be long behind you so will start the smep tonight also!!!

mrsmig - when do you think OH might hear about the job? Was there a few to interview?


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. Knowing what's wrong is half the battle. Can't get my prescription until tomorrow so drinking milk and that's helping loads. 

Lolo - Welcome home! Glad to see you back :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news Emum! Now get busy!
Pink, he doesn't know but it will be another interview if he has passed the first one. I was sort of hoping he would get a phone call today inviting him for another interview but we haven't heard anything. I don't know how many people went for the job but I imagine a lot, jobs like that are few and far between at the moment. He went for a chat at a recruitment agency this morning and there were possibilities there as well, not as much money but would still be better than the horrible situation we are in now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/0d02fa25.jpg
Difficult not to get excited about this! I've only ever had "good" before!
Morning all! Hope everyone is ok today, lovely crosshairs appeared, put me as ovulating Wednesday so here I am in the 2ww! I have deliberately not got any ic's this month, I have 4 cheapy tests from Poundland that I will use if need be but I can't put myself through the trauma of early testing after last month. I felt like I'd been put through a mangle by the time AF appeared. 
Ickle, hope your grandad is doing better today. Hope you feel better too once you get your prescription. 
Emum you will be far too busy to read this but hi anyway!
Fili I hope that you pass all the remaining tissue over the weekend and those hcg levels drop for you. Big hugs. 
Pregnant ladies, Sarah, Louby, Loz, Clobo (Tara, are you official yet? That pic looked great, we need more! Double pink lines make me happy!) Hope you are all feeling well/sick/tired and all the symptoms are coming on strong. 
Pichi, when are you testing? Got a good feeling about you this month!
Pink hope the painting is coming on well and you finish it in time for your bfp. When do you get your test results back?
Mohini, hope you are ok hon whereabouts in your cycle are you? Close to testing yet?
Dodger, hope you are doing ok my love. 
Mrs MM good luck this month. 
Antelope, Hope, hi! 
Hope everyone has a good weekend and all news is good news. I'm bound to have forgotten someone.


----------



## pichi

Yay for entering the 2ww. I had the urge to poas so I did and obv there was nothing on it so its out my system till im due af on the 2nd Feb :) I said I wouldn't symptom spot but there are a few things that are making me go hmmm. Lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay mrsmig!!! Great temp rise too this morning!! This has so got to be your month!! Can you tell I am excited with all the exclamation marks!! We need to think of things to keep you busy for the next 10 days or so.

Another high today I really hope I get my peaks tomorrow. I bd'd last night and OH asked if it was the right time of the month yet. I said no and it was just for fun as I didn't want to put pressure in him like he felt in November but I did say probably Sun/Mon.

cbfm ladies - do you keep your sticks to compare? I was comparing this months with Novembers and today's stick doesn't seem to have the start of the second line like Nov pre peak stick did. I know it is difficult to predict but I was hoping last nights bd would count i.e ov-3.

Mrsmig has eloquently asked/said everything I would say to you all!

Hope everyone is doing okay and going to have lovely weekend.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo I love getting a high on the intercourse timer. It's like getting full marks on a test lol! 

That's a shame. It's early days though.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi all :)

pichi - i said i wasnt going to symptom spot either but there i was yesterday doing exactly that, i really really wanted to poas but i dont have any tests in the house thankfully and i refuse to buy any unless af is late


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I not only keep my sticks I write the CD, P/H/L and the date on them. I've lined them all up before from all my previous cycles though and I can't work out the pattern to them.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hope and pichi! Glas you got your poas over with for today, but I know how difficult it is to wait but it does save so much heartache. Fx'd for you both. 

Thanks ickle - I too have written date, cd number and L/H/P etc!!! I just thought the sticks would show similar lines, but I suppose I can't really compare till I get this months peak. How is your granddad?


----------



## ickle pand

No news about him yet. Mum's going in to see him today so she'll tell me afterwards. I'm going in tomorrow. We're trying to space out the visits so that he's got someone everyday.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thats good he will get visitors everyday. When do you start your LL or have you already started?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm getting my medical on Tuesday and looks like I'll be ready to start on Wednesday nights class. I'm a bit nervous but I keep thinking about how it'll feel to start hitting those goals because that's what will keep me motivated. I'm going to get DH to take pics of me so that I can look back and see how far I've come.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies my goody box came from clearblue fortunatly I'm on cd 4 so im going to start it. They are wanting to collect data from early pregnancy starting with the cycle of conception. So i have a cbfm sticks and pots to pee in. Also 3 pregnancy tests to take at the end of each cycle. I have to kerp a data diary too. Did not get my cbfm until 12 and set it up straight away so might be tricky testing later each morning. May have to take a pot of wee to work. Oh well its only for this cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - I think the timing is set at this time for every month now unless you do a hard reset which will delete any data you collect from this months sticks. You should be able to configure it tomorrow cd5 for a better time. i.e. hard reset and start again.

emum or ickle might confirm this. Anyway - YAY to the cbfm!:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie, just change it tomorrow at the right time. Just set the M button again but hold it down until the 1 turns to a 5. You can only change it for the first 5 days of any cycle but when you set the M button for the next cycle, that sets the time again. No need for a hard reset. :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks thought I could only change it for the first 4. Will have a go in the morning thanks. x


----------



## Emum

Ickle don't know if you saw but Linda Robson, the other Bird in Birds of a Feather is in today's Daily Mail as she has also done LL, talking about how she found it. She had less to lose than Pauline Quirke but she still dropped 3 stone in 3 months apparently. She was talking about how the first week was really hard but it was fine after that, and how good the counselling was.

AFM confused because CBFM was still just high today despite smiley on OPK yesterday but ff thinks I ovulated today. I am trying to SMEP which means BD tomorrow and Sunday, and again on Tuesday, so hopefully will catch the egg. Wonder will I get a peak at all on CBFM this month? Am going to OPK again this afternoon to see if still positive, as if it was a short surge I guess the monitor could have missed it?


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks for that emum - I wasn't positve if you could change the time without the hard reset!! I knew you would know.

Is is common for the cbfm to miss peaks? As this is only my 2nd month using I was hoping to get the same as before. You may just have caught the surge really early on. Hopefully you'll get a smiley face today again and FF might change your ov to today/tomorrow.

I seem to have more right sided groin pain today so I hope that means ov is on its way, it's hard to tell as I have aches and pains all the time now.

Did you show your hubby the new underwear? I'll dig around the bottom of my drawer for mine on peak day!


----------



## pinksmarties

Just did and opk, line darker than yesterday (no line really yesterday) but still not +ve so fingers crossed for tomorrow. I have digi opk so I might use that too tomorrow as I have never had a smiley face yet!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower: I feel icky and I am off to town with my oldest in a bit for a bit of quality time.

Nice one on the excellent Mrs Miggins!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Pink! Just read on another thread that MrsKg who posts on some loss threads has had another loss at 9+6. It makes me so sad :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Lozdi! Fingers crossed time! Have a good afternoon with DS.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good luck Pink! Just read on another thread that MrsKg who posts on some loss threads has had another loss at 9+6. It makes me so sad :-(

oh no:nope:, I sometimes stalk a few threads and was seeing how she was getting on. It is so unfair!!


----------



## lovemountains

Still no period, and no positive pregnancy test. I should have ovulated Jan. 14th. I bought an embarassing number of tests yesterday (and took 3), but am trying to limit it to one a day from here on out. 

I had a medical miscarriage (misoprostol) in early Nov. (at 11 weeks) after discovering growth had stopped at 9 weeks. 

Thanks for the supportive words!


----------



## Hope39

I remember MrsKg from various threads, it guts me to see lovely ladies that have repeated losses. So not fair :(

Afm, diet was going well this week, i lost 2.5lbs at weight watchers, i managed to run 3 miles on the treadmill last night for the first time, it took 43 minutes, i am only use to running for 20 mins so well chuffed i pushed myself

I have gone a ruined my diet though by baking a carrot cake for the oh and i just know i will have some of it

Also just watched "Take me Out, The Gossip" and it seems my fella's son got his leg over, ha ha ha. We were warned all week not to watch it and now i know why, dirty little monkey, hee hee

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

xx


----------



## pichi

well done on the weight loss hun :)


----------



## ickle pand

Well done with the weight loss Hope!


----------



## sarah_anne

Funny story about weight loss - I TRIED and TRIED to lose weight the last few months and got almost no results (work was stressful, so I'm sure that didn't help). Since I got pregnant, I've lost 4.6lbs! I just can't stomach the sight of some food and it totally puts me off. My Doctor said that I shouldn't be gaining any weight at this point as I'm already overweight and that I'll likely lose some with morning sickness since it was so prevalent with my sister (she lost 16lbs her first trimester from vomiting!).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Sarah! Hope you're ok, love the picture.


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hey Sarah! Hope you're ok, love the picture.

Thanks Mrs. Miggins. I've been okay. Had a bit of a scare yesterday, but I'm fine. My HCG levels are nice and high. Might have to have an ultrasound or more blood work tomorrow though. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no, sorry to hear that? Hope all is well I really do. I'm ok, just in the best bit of the 2ww where you can go for a wee when you like without having to worry about opks. I'm even considering not temping in the 2ww to take the pressure off.


----------



## pichi

i hope everything is well Sarah

oh gosh i'm getting so impatient to test again >___< tell me off! i'm not due AF till tues/wed


----------



## Tarabay

ahhh pichi, im no good at tellin u off cuz i obviously would be testing! but if it makes u feel better im not due AF till tomorrow or tuesday!!
AND i am officalli goin to announce my :bfp:

WOOPS, meant to say 1st pic is todays and 2nd pic is yesterdays then todays!! gettin darker bit by bit???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0375[1].jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0378[1].jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!!!! Congrats Tara!!! And Pichi, fingers crossed! Any more symptoms?


----------



## Tarabay

Thamks mrs migg!! when you plannin on testing?? OH doesnt believe it, i think cuz the line is still so faint it makes hime worry, but im trying to tell him a line is a line!! but we will see!! trying to decide when to do a digi?? maybe do another frer tomorrow then a digi then leave it!!! also, ther is still no line on my IC's, i think i can see a bit of a shadow but nothing much, weird!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Sarah - Hope you are okay, I can't believe you are 8 weeks already but I bet the time hasn't gone as fast for you.

Tara - fabulous lines, definitely getting darker. Official congratulations on your official bfp!!

pichi - I'd hold off another day if you can although I'd find that difficult too! Do you have any signs?

Ickle - how was your Granddad when your mum visited?

loz - how are you today? Hope you have a nice time in town.

Mrsmig - realxing day today? The first few days of 2ww are nice, no stress about poas!

Morning all hope everyone is ok, seemed like a quite days on here yesterday.

afm - another high so looks like peak might be Mon/Tue. More visible second line on this mornings stick for here's hoping. I hope my 'boys in the barracks' :haha: from Fri might (well it was more like 1am Sat morning) won't have got bored and sodded off home before the Royal visit and reinforcements arrive!!


----------



## pichi

A digi will work now hun :) im testing Monday I think... Or Tuesday :) congrats!

Mrsmigs I've got backache and heavyness down there. Feels like af but she's not here if that makes any sense at all! still got increased CM, moody,a bit dizzy,tired... i'm trying not to symptom spot though :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

He was good thanks Pink. They'd got him standing up which he said was a bit nippy which probably means it hurt like hell knowing him. 

AFM - I'm feeling really rough today. I've woken up with a killer headache. DH is off airsofting today so I'm just taking it easy. There's plenty that needs doing round the house but it'll just have to wait.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All looking promising Pichi! And Pink, hope you get that peak, get those boys in the barracks! Tara, men are funny with tests I think. My OH never ever wants me to test early. I'm going to try with all my might not to test until Tuesday 7th feb. Pink the first few days of 2ww are nice, being able to go for a wee and have a cup of tea whenever you like without having to worry about peeing on sticks! I was even toying with the idea of not temping during the 2ww but then I thought if I do get the bfp I would like the chart from that cycle to be complete. I'm still taking the agnus castus as well as I took it until bfp with Edie and that seemed to work out for me. 
I'm really pleased about Tara's bfp as it has been a really crappy weekend for news. Another lady on the recurrent miscarriage thread has just lost a tube. I can't imagine how she must be feeling. So let's hope Tara's good news is the first of many. Pichi next!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I'm glad your grandad is ok and I hope he is not in too much pain. What is airsofting?


----------



## ickle pand

It's like paintballing but they shoot plastic BB's at each other instead of painballs. It's really geeky and sad lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha:It sounds like my idea of hell!
Fili I hope you are ok, has there been any progression with you?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, Ive booked my op, well it will be next tuesday or Thursday, I know I need it as my bleeding has stopped now there's no way that tissue is coming out anytime soon :-(. Can't even miscarry properly! I am just so confused as I lost so much blood and tissue and my lining is still so thick with mc tissue left, just don't understand! 
Ms migg, how did your hubby get on?


----------



## fayewest

Really sorry you are having to go through all of this, it's simply not fair! Much love coming over to you xxxxxx


----------



## Emum

Congratulations Tarabay! Really nice to see such a clear line this time - no squinting or second guessing required! Hope the rest of the pregnancy is stress free.

Sorry it hasnt happened naturally fili. Hope the op goes well and that you can get back on that horse soon.

Another high for me today, so wretched CBFM is not going to peak this month even though the OPK was positive on Friday. I really wonder what the point is in spending a fortune on sticks for the damned thing if it can't read them properly. This is the second time in four months it hasn't detected ovulation when the digitial OPKs by the same company have. Anyway we have fully complied with SMEP so far, and are due one more BD tonight, if OH doesn't die of exhaustion, and then a night off, phew!


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies.

I hope you don't mind me dropping in again. I have been stalking the thread as some of you were so so helpful to me after the mc, to the other ladies I didn't meet at the time, Hello! ;0), sorry you had to go through the horribleness but heres hoping 2012 is our year!!! . I haven't been posting as I was waiting to kick start my new cycle after the mc before I started ttc again. Well I was prescribed the provera, and before taking it, I noticed some EWCM, which I never get, and had a strong positive OPK, so I thought why not try ....

I am now 12dpo ( I think!) and my LP is always pretty much 12 days. BFN this morning, sore nipples, weird pin prink stabbing pains, v similar to what I had last cycle, when I was pregnant, BUT no nausea, and I was super super sick on implantation last cycle, so I dont think I have much chance, just gagging to get back on the train and get on with it! I had forgotten how horrible the TWW was, but happy to be trying again at least ;0) xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

yay tara :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:, i think all men r like that wen it comes to lines, wen i fell preg with ds my oh said yeah theres a line but its just faint so had 2 remind him a line is a line, i cant believe how daft i was wen i tested back then i used to work night shift and id got up late afternoon and suddenly thought omg im a day late, i was every 28 days without fail then so ran up 2 asda bought a test got home did it and coz the control line obv came up instantly but nothin else did i was so upset and threw it in the bin, then the next morning got in from work and was watchin tv and bored and coz the instructions were sittin right next to me i decided to read them well up until then i had no idea i had 2 wait up to 5mins to see if anything appeared :dohh: so ran back in the bathroom got the test out the bin and there was a faint but nice pink line, then did another 4tests just 2make sure :haha:

Pichi - they all sound like promising symptoms, 

fili - sorry to hear ur having to go through the op 

afm - apart from increased cm, had 2 big globs of creamy milky watery cm on fri wen i wiped never had that before, then on fri afternoon cramp identical to what i get just before af hits started and continued til sat morning then the cramp just disappeared and i am now totally symptomless, so think i am defo counting myself out this month


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations Tara! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That line is clear as day! 

I slept til 3 pm today. :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - there's still plenty of time for a peak, you've only used a few sticks so far. You might have to use the full 20 this cycle though. 

Faye - Good to hear from you. I hope AF stays away for you. 

Fili - Sorry that you're having to have an op. You might not be in the mood for it at the moment but would DTD help? I know that it sometimes helps start off my AF when I'm due.

AFM - I'm feeling a bit better now, thanks to paracetamol and a long bath with olbas oil. I think I've got sinusitis now as well on top of the gastritis. I'm falling to bits! Lol!


----------



## mohini12

hi fili-goodluck for your appointment on tuesday.
hi lozdi,mrs miggin,louby how are you lovely ladies?
tara -congrats for possitive test this time.
pink-how is your accupanture therapy going on?
just thinking when we get success.i am very worried and feeling so much stress.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Emum - there's still plenty of time for a peak, you've only used a few sticks so far. You might have to use the full 20 this cycle though.

But the point is that according to the digital OPKs, also made by Clearblue, my LH surged on Friday so I am likely to have ovulated on Saturday or today. So if the CBFM worked properly I should have had my first peak on Friday, Saturday or at the latest today. You can't read the OPKs wrong, they are either positive or negative. My cycle is fairly consistently 27/28 days so this is when I would be expecting to ovulate so I don't think the OPKs are wrong. It is just annoying though that I spent a lot on the CBFM and each month on the sticks but if I wasn't also using OPKs as a backup, I could be missing ovulation completely. If it asks me for 20 sticks this month I will still be testing when AF or BFP arrives as it asked for the first one on CD8.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini! I know what you mean, as much as I am looking forward to my next pregnancy I know it will be fraught with worry. I won't be able to imagine a baby at the end of it. 
Fili, he thinks the interview went well thanks. We are waiting to see if he has been selected for a second interview, fingers crossed. Sorry you are having to have the damned Eric. How frustrating for you when you passed so much blood and tissue. 
Emum OH has made the chocolate orange cake this afternoon!


----------



## Emum

Mmmm Mrs M. Bet your house smells fantastic just now!


----------



## Lozdi

I can't imagine a baby being the end result of my pregnancy. Its making it easier to handle though, not thinking about if its a boy or girl and stuff like that. I'm thinking about it like its a process going on inside me that will hopefully result in a new person, but I can't get exited. I catch myself getting exited and have to pull myself back down to earth sharpish. 10 days til next scan.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sure the excitement will come as the pregnancy progresses. I know it's really, REALLY hard (I had this problem with my last pregnancy) but try not to remain too detached as this can result in Pnd.


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs miggin and g.l this time will be your.
lozdi-goodluck for journey to motherhood.
fili-f.c for you dear.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins did your OH use baking chocolate specifically? I'm wondering because I'd like to use bournville when I try it. I'm a bit of a chocolate snob and never got on well with the baking stuff!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi - you aren't supposed to use baking chocolate for that cake. She specifically recommends using a high cocoa solids eating chocolate (70% or above). It would be vile with cake choc IMO!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm sure the excitement will come as the pregnancy progresses. I know it's really, REALLY hard (I had this problem with my last pregnancy) but try not to remain too detached as this can result in Pnd.

Don't get me wrong I love it like I can't describe, but to me its still a process until I consider myself out of the woods, then I'll allow myself to gush. With my second son I was rather detached because circumstances made life extremely hard then and I was alone, but the moment he shot out of me as if on a water slide I bonded like superglue! I typically get the hormone loss 'come down' after giving birth, but all it does is made me a little lethargic for a couple of days, then I normalise. I say to my tummy everyday I hope you are doing alright in there. But if I don't protect my heart and it goes wrong I'll be useless to my boys. It really upset them last time, seeing me go from telling them how big their unborn sibling should be to explaining that it had stopped growing and that I was very sad, then doing alot of googling or staring into space and crying. Given my past smooth pregnancies I expect I'll be able to get exited once 12 weeks have passed without a problem.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Lozdi - you aren't supposed to use baking chocolate for that cake. She specifically recommends using a high cocoa solids eating chocolate (70% or above). It would be vile with cake choc IMO!

Blimey that seems technical. I wonder if bournville will be good enough?


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - you can have multiple LH surges without actually ovulating though, which is maybe what's happened this time. The CBFM tests for LH and estradiol which should make it more accurate. 

Loz - I think that if the worst was to happen again you'd be devastated regardless so allow yourself a little bit of excitement now and again.


----------



## Emum

It might not be! Website says it is 45%. You can get some nice own brand high cocoa solids chocolate from Tesco and Co Op, or use a large bar of dark Green and Blacks or Lindt which you can buy most places.


----------



## Emum

OK will keep using the OPKs then to double check until CBFM either peaks or goes to low. But on googling there are lots of stories of people who get BFPs without ever seeing a CBFM peak, and lots of stories like mine of people who get positive OPKs but no peaks, so until it proves otherwise I am suspicious.

The other month when it didn't peak and I got a positive OPK, AF turned up exactly on time which did suggest that I did ovulate then, as anovulatory cycles are often a bit skewed on dates.


----------



## Lozdi

All this chocolate talk is making me want some, which is bad because I'm half way through a plate of sausages and cheesy beans on toast!


----------



## fayewest

I think it's wishful thinking tbh but I am happy to be getting back on with it finally, hope you are well now, I can see you've been feeling ill ;0( thats not good! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And very good luck to you too Mohini. 
I see Louby lurking! How are you honey?
The cake is delicious Emum. 
Loz with my last pregnancy I struggled to get excited the first few weeks and I was so nervous. Once I got past the point of my first mc I felt I was out the woods and then when I had my booking appointment and got my scan date I relaxed and felt excited. Next time I won't allow myself to do that again. I do feel I prepared myself a little for it happening and it made it slightly easier to deal with when it did. But you are going to be just fine.
Faye, good to see you back.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm going to be asking questions at my next scan because all sources say 5mm crl is 6w5days, yet they said mine was 6w1d. Now if I hadn't have O'd late, that would have worried me alot! I think she was swayed by my saczilla and made a guess lol I'm curious to see on the next scan if my sac is still ahead of bean. My 2 good pregnancies I was huge, seriously huge and showed early I bet I have naturally big sacs, but its only so obvious on the early scan. I'm running out of stuff to google, does anyone need anything googling?


----------



## lindblum

sorry to butt in, but is spotting common the cycle immediately after a mc? I finished bleeding 12 days ago and have started spotting 3 days ago. I'm confused as to whether its my period or not? 
i was doing opks that were gradually getting darker until the day of spotting and since then they've been very very faint. thanks :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

lindblum said:


> sorry to butt in, but is spotting common the cycle immediately after a mc? I finished bleeding 12 days ago and have started spotting 3 days ago. I'm confused as to whether its my period or not?
> i was doing opks that were gradually getting darker until the day of spotting and since then they've been very very faint. thanks :flower:

Hi there, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: After my MMC I found that once the spotting stopped after the main bleed it didn't return, however, when I started checking my cervix I did spot, and then found out I had some friable cells on my cervix which is very common after having a miscarriage or giving birth. Maybe that is what is causing yours. Other causes are hormonal, you would have to see your doctor to be sure. The cycle that began with my mmc felt a bit 'wrong' hormonally and I either didn't ovulate after seeing a positive ovulation test, or I did and had a very short luteal phase. Hormones can be rather crazy just after a loss. Did you notice this spotting after being intimate? That can cause spotting if your cervix is a bit delicate like mine was.


----------



## fayewest

Really common, I spotted for a good few weeks, your cycle can be bonkers after a mc, although alot of people ovulate 2/3 weeks after their mc, so pretty much anything is possible ... so damned confusing! It could be that as you cervix was opening (around ovulation) that some blood was escaping, as was left over from the mc xxx


----------



## lindblum

thanks for the info ladies x 
its all very confusing and the waiting to see what happens next is getting to me.

i did bd two days before the spotting began so maybe that irritated it?

congrats lozdi, a very super healthy and happy 9mnths to u x


----------



## Lozdi

lindblum said:


> thanks for the info ladies x
> its all very confusing and the waiting to see what happens next is getting to me.
> 
> i did bd two days before the spotting began so maybe that irritated it?
> 
> congrats lozdi, a very super healthy and happy 9mnths to u x

Its very likely that bd irritated the cervix, don't worry about it too much, pretty much anything goes in the immediate weeks after a loss. If it starts to hurt or you spot for longer than you feel is ok then just pop to your doctor and ask her to take a look at your cervix to confirm/rule out irritation, but don't expect them to give you a pap because generally any pap results taken within 6 weeks of a mc/birth are rejected by the lab. The after-loss limbo is horrible, I found the support of the ladies on here very valuable. :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies, sorry to be lurking and not posting. 
I'm at a friends who is currently contemplating leaving her partner!! I hope you are all ok? Faye good to see you hunny! I will catch up properly tommorrow :) lots of love xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies

ickle - I am glad your Grandad is okay. I know they get them up and moving very soon but it will be worth it. I am still doing opk just to confirm also as I have read about many women not getting their peaks.

Mrsmig - I was going to make that cake today but just ran out of time. Sounds so yummy.

Loz - I can totally understand your reserve but I am sure as things progress you'll relax more and enjoy your little bean.

Hi Faye, nice to see you!! Glad things are back on track and fingers cropssed.

mohini - how are you? My acupuncture went well, I think. Can't say I feel much different atm so we'll see what the next one brings.

louby - I hope your friend is okay.

Hi to everyone else!!

afm - busy day shopping and trying to finish the living room. I did an opk this afternoon and threw away my pee seconds before the opk fell into the toilet!! I'd been so good no drinking too. Just done one now and line getting darker. TMI alert. I had a massive glob of opaque ewcm this afternoon too which I noticed when I was poac and it wasn't just when I wiped. I've never had such a glob before, it won't be oh left overs from fri night/sat am will it? I am sure that was 'dropped' when I got up that morning. Maybe the epo work really, really, really well!


----------



## fayewest

@Louby - thanks, super happy for your positive news, how exciting!

@pink - def not left over, get on it now! ;0) so exciting! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ickle - I am glad your Grandad is okay. I know they get them up and moving very soon but it will be worth it. I am still doing opk just to confirm also as I have read about many women not getting their peaks.
> 
> Mrsmig - I was going to make that cake today but just ran out of time. Sounds so yummy.
> 
> Loz - I can totally understand your reserve but I am sure as things progress you'll relax more and enjoy your little bean.
> 
> Hi Faye, nice to see you!! Glad things are back on track and fingers cropssed.
> 
> mohini - how are you? My acupuncture went well, I think. Can't say I feel much different atm so we'll see what the next one brings.
> 
> louby - I hope your friend is okay.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!
> 
> afm - busy day shopping and trying to finish the living room. I did an opk this afternoon and threw away my pee seconds before the opk fell into the toilet!! I'd been so good no drinking too. Just done one now and line getting darker. TMI alert. I had a massive glob of opaque ewcm this afternoon too which I noticed when I was poac and it wasn't just when I wiped. I've never had such a glob before, it won't be oh left overs from fri night/sat am will it? I am sure that was 'dropped' when I got up that morning. Maybe the epo work really, really, really well!

If you are well hydrated all the time and are taking a decent dose of EPO then I expect it would be able to create globs of good stuff. Also it could be leftover stuff, I know what you mean about it dropping out not long after, but I did read somewhere that the stuff that escaped not long after dtd is actually just the seminal fluid. Maybe the glob was a mixture of epo induced ewcm, and leftover stuff. Maybe stuff coming out that long after it was erm, put there, might be a good sign?


----------



## pichi

Ok so I was bad and peed on a digi. I got a 'not pregnant' damn I am weak haha!


----------



## fayewest

hard not to, I did this morning too, and its waaaaay too early ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank loz and faye! It was definately very stretchy! I think I'll leave OH tonight as I think I might get my peak tomorrow so need him ready for Mon and Tues!! Even if no peak I'll grab him as I am concerned as a few peeps on other threads haven't been getting peak just highs.

Back to work tomorrow, not too bothered put could just do with another week off to finishe the living room, it seems never ending.

pichi - I was wondering if the 9dpo temp drop may be implantation, late arriver!! So it still might be a few days off showing yet. Still keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Emum

Hmmm OPK was negative again and EWCM has definitely gone. I am sure as I can be that I ovulated yesterday and damn CBFM messed up. Will see what it says tomorrow but I'd be amazed to get a peak then (and kinda hope we don't as I'm not sure I can manage another 3 days frenetic BDing :o)


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> Hmmm OPK was negative again and EWCM has definitely gone. I am sure as I can be that I ovulated yesterday and damn CBFM messed up. Will see what it says tomorrow but I'd be amazed to get a peak then (and kinda hope we don't as I'm not sure I can manage another 3 days frenetic BDing :o)

Maybe all the frenetic bding has dried you up a bit. That is why I am holding off bd with OH as it really put him off in Nov. I really hope we get ours peaks tomorrow!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I'm sorry I realised I haven't replied to your post. :hugs: I am sorry things haven't gone naturally this weekend and you'll have to get an eric. Maybe they won't need to take much off and your lining will still be okay allowing you get back on ttc bandwagon soon. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## gehman.j

totally new here, looking for a little support... more so someone that actually does understand what im going threw. my soon to be husband (6 weeks and counting) and I had a m/c at 10 and 1/2 weeks in may 09'. even thought it was totally unplanned I was left heart broken. since then we have taken every chance to prevent as we could to get our lives in better order. in the next 2 years I went back to school got a college degree landed a great full time job, we bought a home, and a family friendly car. during all of these life changing events i began to get migraines from hell. my doctors solution after finding out i had allergies to -triptans (migraine meds) she went right to birth control pills. we where under the idea from her that when we where ready to try for a baby everything would go right back to normal after stopping...
we found out this is not the truth. after a 45 day cycle the month after stopping i am about to start cycle 3.

all of this is under the radar of all of our friends and family due to the fear of both thoughts of us tring before the wedding as well as the fear of loss again.

this cycle we are going to try preseed and see what happens. anyone have an sucess with it? oh and i am currently only charting not temping, this past month was 28 days.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi gehman -welcome. I can't comment about cycles after the pill as I stopped mine years ago but don't think my cycles were affected that much, but I know some ladies it does take time to settle down.

You will find all of us temp as it is a good way to find out if you actually ovulate or not and to know more about your cycle. 

I have used preseed for the first time last year and got pg the first month using (nov) which unfortunately ended at 5 weeks but will continue to use. I also take epo for CM and that seem to help (a lot!!). Hope you get your bfp soon!


Hi to everyone else, just a quick one this morning. Hope you are all okay. I'll write more this afternoon from work.

I got my PEAK - yay so excited !! OH beware tonight.


----------



## fayewest

The first time I used preseed I got pregnant, it def works ;0) If your cycles stay longish, get checked out, you might have pcos, which is v easily controllable xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for the peak pink! I'm still waiting for mine. I'm concentrating more on getting myself better this month though and just BDing when I feel able. 

gehman - Like Pink said temping is great way to know what's going on with your cycle so you can time BDing properly.

I keep trying to use pre-seed but it always seems like DH isn't in the mood after I've used it! Typical awkward man. How long is it effective for? Because I used it before bed one night and we didn't BD until the next morning so that might still have helped. Who knows?


----------



## pichi

good morning!

well my temp is still rising O__O im due tomorrow or wednesday... i bet it's my BBT playing tricks on me >__< i shouldn't have pee'd on the digi!! lol i'm mad at myself now

hope everyone is well


----------



## fayewest

Really promising! My chart just kept on rising when I got my BFP ... fingers crossed ;0)


----------



## Tarabay

hey all! havent caught up yet but just wanted to ask a quick question! FRERS dry out darker than they are when you first POAS??? i ask this as this morning when i compared my test with yesterdays fmu it seemed to be fainter???? iv got myself worried now!! OH said not to test till tuesday, wish i had of listened! but no more FRER left so thats me, well maybe for a couple of days!! what you all reckon?? u wana see a pic of the 2??


----------



## pichi

i found that they dried slightly darker x but you're not really meant to keep them longer than say a few hours :)


----------



## Tarabay

yeah i think it is just me being my paranoid self!!! I dont no how to control myself, i worried every day!!!

sorry about ur 'not pregnant' pichi! tho yay for the chart!!!:thumbup:

Yay for ur peak, pink!!!

How is everyone today??


----------



## pichi

ah don't worry - a line is a line. no amount of testing will change an outcome if that makes sense? 

i still have hopes for this cycle but i bet the witch will drop my bbt tomorrow and AF will get her wed


----------



## Tarabay

Yeah and sure it is meant to double every 48hours so i really should not be testin everyday!!! thanks for the reasurrance pichi!!:hugs:

ah lets hope not!! are you feeling good about this month??

i no its silly but i just knew i was, i think thats why i went mad on the testin cux i felt it but cudnt understand y the tests wernt showin it! lol

i am officially a :wacko:


----------



## pichi

haha i do have a kinda 'feeling' but i don't really want to jinx it because the witchy will pop up and show her evil face. if i am not pregnant this cycle and manage to get a bfp next month, Pixie and #2 will be in the same month for birthdays


----------



## ickle pand

Its so easy to be sane and rational when you're telling someone else not to test but when it's yourself you want to test every 15mins lol!

I'm all confused with contradictions at the moment. Part of me is hoping that this cycle is the one so that I don't have to do the LL and the other half is hoping that I don't conceive until I've lost a good amount of weight. I'm hoping that I hit my IVF target weight by the time I'm back at the fertility clinic, but I'm also hoping I'm pregnant again by then too. I wouldn't actually mind going through the whole IVF process if I could guarantee a pregnancy out of it first time. The thought of it not sticking enough to even get a BFP scares me more than miscarrying again.


----------



## Tarabay

will you have a look at my thread, it has the pics in it?? please!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/867111-anybody-give-me-their-opinions-please.html

ah ickle, its all just so confusing! tryin to decide what we think is best for us is nightmare!! its hard, my oh kept sayin if it happens itl happen!! that annoyed the hell outa me, but its true!! if u do get pregnant this cycle, then great, u dont have to go for IVF and u can worry about ur weight after!! if not then do LL and see what happens along the way!!:hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Getting a cold sore ... Only ever get those when I am super run down... I am blatantly reading waaaay too much into this !! Surely cold sore's cant be a sign?


----------



## fayewest

The tests look fine, still all bfp ... my friend took over 4 months to get a positive test as the hcg could not be detected, but she was still fine and has a very healthy, happy young 3 year old now. They might not always get super dark straight away ;0) xx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure Faye, but I hope so! Your immune system weakens when your pregnant so that your body doesn't reject the baby, so it could well be a sign. 

Tara - My DH is a bit like that. He's so laid back, and not worried about the IVF etc but it's not him that'll have to go through it apart from abstaining for a couple of days then self loving in a cup. I bought him a book called What He Can Expect When She's Not Expecting which is all about the different treatments from a guys point of view but he's not read it yet but I'm determined to make him read it! Lol!


----------



## Tarabay

yay faye, thanks very much!! also just googled this (loz u have mad me a google addict lol )and found someone sayin something about not holding in in urine for the same amount of time as the day before and i no i didnt hold this mornings in for as long, so maybe thats the reason for it!! phew, panic over!! 
told u..................me..........:wacko:


----------



## Tarabay

ickle........ my DH would NEVER read that!!! ah men!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MoonShadow14

Hello girls

Its been a while since I have been on the boards. Hubby and I agreed over Christmas to just chill out when it comes to TTC so I thought I would try and stay off the boards a bit.

However, I am miserable today so need to whinge. We have been so relaxed and just having fun TTC but have to admit, I still get excited with the approx 2WW is approaching but I never know when it is as cycles have been all over the place. Im gutted as had cramp since Sat but finally had some spotting today so looks like :witch: is on her way, I dont know if Im more depressed coz I have convinced myself it would happen this month and would have :bfp: because we were more chilled or that fact that according my sums, I wasnt due until Friday.

My cycles have always been so regular previously, every 35 days, but since stopping pill in July and early m/c in Oct they have been all over. I have to finally admit today that I am devastated that AF is coming. Was hoping for some good news this month as since m/c in Oct its been one bad thing after another.

I have ordered some OPK from Amazon for next month and I am going to use them everyday as I haven't a clue when or if I am ovulating. I wasn't going to use them but I need to know.

I feel so blue:cry:


----------



## Tarabay

Awh moonshadow!! first of all.............:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I also had my mc in october and i really thought that it would never happen for me again! i became obsessed with opk's and then in the tww i became obsessed with hpt and testin everyday!!! But if i am honest, when my opk's got dark (and they wernt dark dark this cycle like last) me and OH bd twice and the next day after my positive OPK he said to me, lets go and i said no im tired and said to him, if it is meant to be it will be with the twice that we have done it! so what i mean is although i obsessed in the tww i didnt overly try when i was O! So maybe it is all down to not ttc!! maybe try the opk's this cycle and the at least that gives u a fair idea of o time!! I dont no what to say because i hated it wen pregnant women said to me, It will happen!!! but try to be patient, not that i can talk at all!! ok so really the best thing i can say is, we are always here for you!!!!!:hugs:

sorry if that was terribly confusing!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Helloo Ladies :flower:

Today has been hectic already so keeping it short.

Tara my tests looked super faint for the first 3 days of my bfp, and the last one I did at 20something dpo was so dark it actually was stealing the control line dye.

Moonshadow I know where you are coming from with OPK's I had no idea when mine would go + and I was just starting to think I wasn't going to O when they went all + on me. Its frustrating but sometimes you just have to go through alot of them. Do you chart? You could chart just the cycle days and not bother temping if you find it too strict.

I had a really annoying dream today while napping. I dreamed I went for my next scan and they didn't notice me, then I realised I had gone a week early so left feeling silly and went to a local sweet shop for some sweeties and was just paying for my sweets when the phone woke me. The worst thing was, I could smell the sweets I picked on my hands even though they were in my head, and now I want some! Gah!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - ttc sends our emotions and logical thinking goes right right out of the window. Rember what Iwas like in Jan. Wait for test (may or may not show somethin) or go for it. so I can only i magine all the different senarios you are thinking about just now. Doing the LL is also for your long term health as well as the goal of IVF and if you get pg natuarlly before then, all the better!! :hugs:

moon - sorry for you loss. I too had mc in Oct (and in Dec) and taking this easy with regard to ttc was not an option for me. I had to knoew about my cycles/LP etc. I started temping and using opks. Is gave me a sense of control over my body and allewed me to understand what might be going on.

The 2ww is stressful at any time whether you (think) are relaxed about ttc or not as we always have hope at the back of our mind. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm actually getting excited about the LL. I'll have a break from doing the food shopping (DH always leaves it to me and I hate it), no cleaning the cooker or the oven and there'll hardly be any dishes to do either! I'm going to have to throw out all the food we've got that'll go off in the next few months. 

I've made up my spreadsheet with different rates - if I lose 2lbs a week I'll be at my first goal by my birthday in August and I'll have lost all the weight by this time next year.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - It is a good sign having such vivid dreams. It is just so annoying you don't actually have the sweets though!!

Did another opk at work just now, still +ve so I might break out a digi when I go home to see the smiey face. 

One of the ladies I work with son has just popped down to see her as he was in the hospital already. He brought her a 12 week scan picture, she didn't know they were pg. I just couldn't go out to see it as there was to many tears and emotions already going on. I am thrilled as it is her first Grandchild but sad for me too. And I have just overheard another colleagues is expecting here second grandchild - argh

I have seen some of my blood results 

APPT 25.8 (22-30)
Prothrombin Time 10.3 (9-12)

So both within normal limits which is good.


----------



## MrsMM24

*LADIES* :wave: stopping in after a busy weekend. Hope everyone is well....


:hugs::dust::flower: for everyone!!!


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## Emum

Good luck Mrs MM. I am officially in the 2ww I think, whatever CBFM is telling me, so I can safely keep everything crossed for you.

CBFM high again this morning but not reading anything into it. Last time it didn't peak it stayed high until 10th day of testing then stopped asking for sticks, so I thinkit knows when it has messed up. I have felt horrible today though. Really bad tummy ache all day and also a bit sick and tired. Hope I'm not coming down with something horrid. Far too early to have any pregnancy symptoms, but just the right time for an illness to kybosh a successful implant I think.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink fab news about the peak!! And boo to being exposed to real life 12 week pregnancy joy. I CANNOT cope with anything like that so you did well in my books x x x 

Emum, so did you catch your eggy? 

Ickle :rofl: with the charts but seriously I hope it works out for you, sounds good!! I've actually lost my appetite these days, prob cos I'm always emo! 

Tara are you still positive Hun? Pichi are you? :yipee: 
booked my Eric for thurs, will be glad when it's over, this mc has dragged!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Pink fab news about the peak!! And boo to being exposed to real life 12 week pregnancy joy. I CANNOT cope with anything like that so you did well in my books x x x
> 
> Emum, so did you catch your eggy?
> 
> Ickle :rofl: with the charts but seriously I hope it works out for you, sounds good!! I've actually lost my appetite these days, prob cos I'm always emo!
> 
> Tara are you still positive Hun? Pichi are you? :yipee:
> booked my Eric for thurs, will be glad when it's over, this mc has dragged!

You have to keep your strength up my dear, is there any food that can entice you despite low appetite? Mine is smoked bacon with chopped tomatoes and basil on toast- it never fails. :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

pinksmarties said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ickle - I am glad your Grandad is okay. I know they get them up and moving very soon but it will be worth it. I am still doing opk just to confirm also as I have read about many women not getting their peaks.
> 
> Mrsmig - I was going to make that cake today but just ran out of time. Sounds so yummy.
> 
> Loz - I can totally understand your reserve but I am sure as things progress you'll relax more and enjoy your little bean.
> 
> Hi Faye, nice to see you!! Glad things are back on track and fingers cropssed.
> 
> mohini - how are you? My acupuncture went well, I think. Can't say I feel much different atm so we'll see what the next one brings.
> 
> louby - I hope your friend is okay.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!
> 
> afm - busy day shopping and trying to finish the living room. I did an opk this afternoon and threw away my pee seconds before the opk fell into the toilet!! I'd been so good no drinking too. Just done one now and line getting darker. TMI alert. I had a massive glob of opaque ewcm this afternoon too which I noticed when I was poac and it wasn't just when I wiped. I've never had such a glob before, it won't be oh left overs from fri night/sat am will it? I am sure that was 'dropped' when I got up that morning. Maybe the epo work really, really, really well!




Lozdi said:


> Helloo Ladies :flower:
> 
> Today has been hectic already so keeping it short.
> 
> Tara my tests looked super faint for the first 3 days of my bfp, and the last one I did at 20something dpo was so dark it actually was stealing the control line dye.
> 
> Moonshadow I know where you are coming from with OPK's I had no idea when mine would go + and I was just starting to think I wasn't going to O when they went all + on me. Its frustrating but sometimes you just have to go through alot of them. Do you chart? You could chart just the cycle days and not bother temping if you find it too strict.
> 
> I had a really annoying dream today while napping. I dreamed I went for my next scan and they didn't notice me, then I realised I had gone a week early so left feeling silly and went to a local sweet shop for some sweeties and was just paying for my sweets when the phone woke me. The worst thing was, I could smell the sweets I picked on my hands even though they were in my head, and now I want some! Gah!

The dream sounds fabulous! and def vivid dreams can be a sign, so exciting!

Hope you are all ok ladies, this 2ww is a pain! I dont feel sick anymore just sore nipples and a cold sore, In my head I am pregnant and trying to be sensible and not let myself believe it, but some of the symptoms are so so similar to last time, it's hard not to get excited. i feel pregnant, but thats just my mind playing tricks I think, am going to hold off until Friday to wee on a stick, after my last disappointment :wacko:


----------



## fayewest

@ Lodzi - YUMMMYYYYY!!! I want that, gimmee! right time for tea I think x


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds good loz but no... I quite like eating boiled eggs and soldiers at the mo!! Xx


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Sounds good loz but no... I quite like eating boiled eggs and soldiers at the mo!! Xx

I absolutely worship that combo! But alas I'm being over cautious this time and I'm off soft boiled eggs. Actually went for a fry up with my mum this morning and it hurt me to ask for mine without the fried egg! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

fayewest said:


> @ Lodzi - YUMMMYYYYY!!! I want that, gimmee! right time for tea I think x

Go for it, the unhealthiness of the bacon is offset by the healthiness of the tomatoes and basil. :happydance:


----------



## pichi

i just made American Bean Pie for tea and it must have been ok cos it's all gone now :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Best to be careful loz you're right. X 
Pichi are you pregnant ^_^ (that's meant to be happy???) sorry i missed posts my head is all over the place at the mo!


----------



## filipenko32

Best to be careful loz you're right. X 
Pichi are you pregnant ^_^ (that's meant to be happy???) sorry i missed posts my head is all over the place at the mo!


----------



## Lozdi

I opted for a naughty pepperoni pizza with cheesy wedges, not healthy at all but the kids are silent and munching away, they know we have cheesecake in the fridge!


----------



## pichi

*drools* could go with a bit of cheesecake about now. mmmm haha no wonder i'm fat :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

I had beans and mini sausages on toast for tea cos DH is away in Inverness with work tonight. I was going to go with him but didn't bother since I've not been feeling great, so typical, he gets an upgrade! lol!


----------



## Emum

Mmmm. DH isn't back from work yet, but I have made bolgnaise sauce which is simmering on the stove at the moment for good old fashioned spag bol. And some golden syrup steamed puds and a pot of cream might have fallen into my basket at the shop today for pud


----------



## pichi

those damn puddings just diving into peoples baskets like that :haha: we had a chocolate sponge dive into our trolley on our shopping trip :p


----------



## Emum

pichi said:


> those damn puddings just diving into peoples baskets like that :haha: we had a chocolate sponge dive into our trolley on our shopping trip :p

It is shockingly irresponsible of them! They could get hurt - eaten alive even!


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> those damn puddings just diving into peoples baskets like that :haha: we had a chocolate sponge dive into our trolley on our shopping trip :p
> 
> It is shockingly irresponsible of them! They could get hurt - eaten alive even!Click to expand...

Or drowned alive with cream and custard!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening ladies. May be MIA for a while as my Mum has dropped my iphone down the toilet and it drowned. :cry:
I am beyond pissed off. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
I will try to pop on when I can to see all those lovely bfp's rolling in. I will be able to claim on my insurance but there is a £100 excess for an iphone which I don't have right now :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no mrsmig! We''l miss your chat - argh. I can understand how pee'd off you are :growlmad: Is it really worth claiming? We did a few years ago for OH glasses and it end up costing more as they put the insurance up the year after!!

Hmm... all this talk of puddings meant I couldn't resist the Creme Egg I had spare. Recoup the energy post BD!

And still no smiley face on cbdigi opk. I must have been at the end as my surge by 5pm so I hope if I bd tomorrow night will still count as I think my surge started 8pmish Sunday night.


----------



## pinksmarties

I just updated FF with the +ve opk from this morning and it has given me a vertical line for ovulation today. It has never done that before.


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Sounds good loz but no... I quite like eating boiled eggs and soldiers at the mo!! Xx

Yum Yum, i am really into them at the minute too. Its my weekend treat as i keep trying to avoid bread.

Smoothies in the week, dippy egg and soldiers at the weekend

xx


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> I just updated FF with the +ve opk from this morning and it has given me a vertical line for ovulation today. It has never done that before.

it's maybe because you've recorded 2 +opks 2 days in a row? and you also recorded a P maybe?


----------



## pinksmarties

I just removed Sunday +ve opk, line now gone!! I might add it back later when I get my proper crosshairs.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - if you have insurance through your provider, they should replace it. I did the same thing about a week after I got my iphone and Orange sent a courier round that night with a replacement.


----------



## Tarabay

Hey all!!! Just wondering when would youadvise to do a CB Digi?? dying to do one but nervous that it will come up 'not pregnant'???


----------



## pichi

Tarabay i done one at 12dpo last month and i got a 'pregnant 1-2'


----------



## pinksmarties

I got a 1-2 weeks at 14 dpo last year.


----------



## Lozdi

I did a digi at 12 dpo and got 1-2 (ic bfp 11 dpo), got a 2-3 at 15 dpo, and a 3+ on 21 dpo.

I only did the digi on 12 dpo because the hcg strip I used on 11 dpo was 20 miu/ml, had I used a more sensitive test then I would have waited longer to try the digi as I think thats 25 miu/ml.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi loz - how are you? I'm stressing about bding and not doing it enough since +ve opk and I am not even in the 2ww yet!! Argh! Didn't help by watching the last 15 min obem that I never finished watching from Wednesday.


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks all! Think I'll buy some tomorrow and do it with fmu on Wednesday, by then I will be 16dpo I think!! Well frers are 25 if I'm right, but I thot digi was 50? I cud well be very wrong!! Now maybe I will keep tomorrows fmu in pot until I cum back from shopping and do it then, but I wud rather hold out till Wednesday, since it will be tomorrow evenin anyway when I return, I might aswell wait!! Yes?? Tell me to wait!!!! Please! Lol ringin the clinic tomorrow to make my first appointment! Excited but wee but nervous but I'm goin to have PMA!!!! Xxxx


----------



## gehman.j

thanks pink, faye and ickle... im am trying to keep my head up as best i can. i have soo many people around me expecting and its hard to deal with. as well as the fact that i work in a pharmacy and its prego women and babys all day i swear im a magnet...


----------



## pichi

Tarabay said:


> Thanks all! Think I'll buy some tomorrow and do it with fmu on Wednesday, by then I will be 16dpo I think!! Well frers are 25 if I'm right, but I thot digi was 50? I cud well be very wrong!! Now maybe I will keep tomorrows fmu in pot until I cum back from shopping and do it then, but I wud rather hold out till Wednesday, since it will be tomorrow evenin anyway when I return, I might aswell wait!! Yes?? Tell me to wait!!!! Please! Lol ringin the clinic tomorrow to make my first appointment! Excited but wee but nervous but I'm goin to have PMA!!!! Xxxx


yes wait; peeing in a pot the HCG level only stays at it's peek for so long then it starts breaking down :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ladies, hope you are well.


I need your thoughts. I have a 2nd peak today on my monitor which would be fab, however, I think I got the start of my surge 9pm Sunday night which means I have 36 max from then (which is 9am today). Unfortunately OH wasn't in the mood/too tired this morning and promised to dtd when we get home from work. Do you think this will be too late? 

Just going by the cbfm I wouldn't have known any different but using the opks too it has made me bit confused, what do you think?


----------



## Emum

Tarabay said:


> Thanks all! Think I'll buy some tomorrow and do it with fmu on Wednesday, by then I will be 16dpo I think!! Well frers are 25 if I'm right, but I thot digi was 50? I cud well be very wrong!! Now maybe I will keep tomorrows fmu in pot until I cum back from shopping and do it then, but I wud rather hold out till Wednesday, since it will be tomorrow evenin anyway when I return, I might aswell wait!! Yes?? Tell me to wait!!!! Please! Lol ringin the clinic tomorrow to make my first appointment! Excited but wee but nervous but I'm goin to have PMA!!!! Xxxx

Tara FRER are 12.5 mui not 25. And CB digital with conception indicators are 25. The CB digital without conception indicator is advertised as 50 mui but a lot of people think that's wrong and that it is also 25mui.


----------



## fayewest

pinksmarties said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are well.
> 
> 
> I need your thoughts. I have a 2nd peak today on my monitor which would be fab, however, I think I got the start of my surge 9pm Sunday night which means I have 36 max from then (which is 9am today). Unfortunately OH wasn't in the mood/too tired this morning and promised to dtd when we get home from work. Do you think this will be too late?
> 
> Just going by the cbfm I wouldn't have known any different but using the opks too it has made me bit confused, what do you think?

Def not too late, jump the OH as soon as he gets in through the door ;0) You still have 24 hours after the egg is released .... xx


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. 

I took the morning off work to get my medical done for lighter life. So that's all done, I've got my first session tomorrow night. I'm a bit nervous but we'll see how it goes. DH has got his initial class tonight so he'll be a little bit behind me. Not sure when the men's class is. 

So I've had a relaxing morning just pottering about and having a bath. No peak yet but I'm getting lots of pressure in my ovaries and my mojo is going mental so I don't think it'll be long. DH was away last night so I'm going to jump him the second I see him lol!


----------



## pichi

Well af due tomorrow and I don't have anything to pee on! I feel heavy down there but not af heavy, does that make sense?


----------



## ickle pand

I've got plenty of tests pichi if you get desperate lol!


----------



## fayewest

Perfect sense Pinchi ... I know this sounds gross (sorry) but I can smell when my period is coming. My skin just smells a little different and my overall body odour is completely changed (not so much as anyone else would smell as i would never leave the house without drowning in perfume) I can def sense it coming.

I am obsessing today, please tell me not to, or I am going to end up so so disappointed! 

I just feel pregnant, everything about me does, and the coldsore/nipples everything seem just like last time. I need to sort it out or I will get myself too excited and worked up, and then the evil AF will come, and I will be gutted. 

The horrible thing about having a MC is that pregnancy will never feel as exciting and carefree as before, we'll always be worried, until that little babba pops out ;0(


----------



## MoonShadow14

thanks for the hugs girls

I do feel better, waiting for OPK to arrive then gonna sue them next month and see of ov is occuring, the plus side is we can start trying again this weekend as AF will be done by then.


----------



## filipenko32

I don't think so pink but be sure to jump him ASAP when he gets in!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! My phone has sprung back to life after a night in the airing cupboard but I am at work and have little battery so I will have to catch up later! Pichi, Faye, keeping it all crossed for you.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Migg - Yay to the fixed phone thats great news ;0) 

Flip - lots of hugs coming your way xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's so true Faye, but by the same token we definitely won't take our baba's for granted and it will make all the horrible bits of being pregnant easier to deal with. 

Yay Mrs Mig! I put my phone in a bowl of rice under a radiator to try and fix it but it was beyond help.


----------



## fayewest

@ Ickle - you're so right!! time for positive thoughts and energy xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh! School is keeping me so busy that I hardly have time to read this thread anymore!! Not to mention that this thread is busier then any other thread out there!! lol

How's it going with everyone? 

AFM, it looks like I just might be in the tww!! FF gave me tentative ch's this morning and if it's right it would be PERFECT timing since we caught every day except O+1. lol Fingers crossed!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum said:


> Tara FRER are 12.5 mui not 25. And CB digital with conception indicators are 25. The CB digital without conception indicator is advertised as 50 mui but a lot of people think that's wrong and that it is also 25mui.

Actually even lower I think. I did a blood test the day before I did a CB digi and got pregnant on the digi, and was very surprised when I got back my blood test results and only had 20 hCG levels! So yeah... the hpt's just aren't very accurate in telling you anything other then that you are pregnant.



pinksmarties said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are well.
> 
> 
> I need your thoughts. I have a 2nd peak today on my monitor which would be fab, however, I think I got the start of my surge 9pm Sunday night which means I have 36 max from then (which is 9am today). Unfortunately OH wasn't in the mood/too tired this morning and promised to dtd when we get home from work. Do you think this will be too late?
> 
> Just going by the cbfm I wouldn't have known any different but using the opks too it has made me bit confused, what do you think?

I hope you jumped him!!! Your chart looks good bd-wise anyway, but it can't hurt anything!



pichi said:


> Well af due tomorrow and I don't have anything to pee on! I feel heavy down there but not af heavy, does that make sense?

It does! I hope it's an indication of pregnancy! I know that I felt different down there and I couldn't describe really *how* I felt different, I just knew it wasn't something that seemed familiar to me. Fingers crossed for you! Find something to poas on!



fayewest said:


> I am obsessing today, please tell me not to, or I am going to end up so so disappointed!
> 
> I just feel pregnant, everything about me does, and the coldsore/nipples everything seem just like last time. I need to sort it out or I will get myself too excited and worked up, and then the evil AF will come, and I will be gutted.
> 
> The horrible thing about having a MC is that pregnancy will never feel as exciting and carefree as before, we'll always be worried, until that little babba pops out ;0(

I hope it's pregnancy signs and that AF stays away! And yeah... I think all of us feel the same way... our innocence of pregnancy is gone now. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Emum said:


> Good luck Mrs MM. I am officially in the 2ww I think, whatever CBFM is telling me, so I can safely keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> CBFM high again this morning but not reading anything into it. Last time it didn't peak it stayed high until 10th day of testing then stopped asking for sticks, so I thinkit knows when it has messed up. I have felt horrible today though. Really bad tummy ache all day and also a bit sick and tired. Hope I'm not coming down with something horrid. Far too early to have any pregnancy symptoms, but just the right time for an illness to kybosh a successful implant I think.

We are again, just about on the same cycle Hun! I am getting highs on the CBFM too... My FXD are sooo very corssed for you and myself. 2.15.12 is the due date of our angel baby. So we are hoping to see some dark pink bfp lines that week! 


*MRSMIGG* so happy that you are back. Sorry to hear that your iphone drowned, mom has to be more careful!


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Yay Mrs Mig! I put my phone in a bowl of rice under a radiator to try and fix it but it was beyond help.

Was it a tin of ambrosia? That might explain why it died completely :rofl:

This all reminds me of the time my DD aged about 3 ran through the foyer of a hotel as we were checking in and jumped straight in to the deep end of the swimming pool, closely followed by my fully clothed DH who jumped straight in after her, shoes and all, to save her, to the astonishment (and amusement) of everyone sunbathing round the pool. His phone did not survive that either. Nor did the currency or travellers cheques but fortunately his passport dried out OK!


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao Emum! No it wasn't :)

I bet you both panicked when your DD jumped in the pool. What a scare to get!


----------



## pichi

well - i now feel like i might be out u___u -sigh- on to next month i guess... Pixie and #2 might have the same birthdate if all goes well ...


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Lmao Emum! No it wasn't :)
> 
> I bet you both panicked when your DD jumped in the pool. What a scare to get!

I was busy signing the register and handing over my credit card so hadn't noticed her running off or DH following. The first I knew was when they both reappeared at the reception desk completely sodden :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

I had a computer free day today as I have been so lethargic, I just couldn't bring myself to turn it on! 

I know its probably silly but I have had a quiet bad feeling all day, no nausea despite not feeling hungry til gone 3 pm (I would normally be starving by 10) I have no 'oomph' if you know what I mean. Ug. Going to pick up a book and retreat to the bath.

I'm glad the phone recovered!


----------



## ickle pand

DH just came through and told me that one of his friends is due to be a Dad again. They're a lovely couple and he was an usher at our wedding but I still had the gulp moment. 

DH also said that he can't wait until its our turn for the Facebook announcement. He's normally quite laid back and doesn't say much about how he's feeling, to the point that I sometimes wonder if it's more me thats desperate for a baby than him, so that was quite nice to hear.


----------



## Lozdi

Thats really sweet of your OH bless him. Mine appears really laid back about everything but he is scared he just think I can't see it!

I used to look forward the the facebook announcement, imagining uploading my cute scan as soon as I got home from the hospital, but thats not how it went and I don't think I'll annouce this one at all anywhere, those who I see regularly will know, and anyone I don't see much except on there will only know about it when my status says 'has just gone into labour' I hope I get that far. I keep having vivid dreams and not many are directly related to pregnancy but in alot of them at some point someone hands me a healthy newborn and I fall in love. I hope thats premonition.


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - loved the ambrosia line! I must be tired as I really had to think about it then burst out laughing when I worked it out. In my defence I really didn't sleep well last night and had such a busy day at work!!

Can't believe your dd and the pool! The first day we moved into a new house when I was 11 I fell in the canal and my sister fell in trying to help. I can still remember my mums face, shoulder high in boxes and we walk in soaked to the skin!!

Fili - how are you today, thinking about you. What time do you have to go in on Thursday?

MrsMM - yay for the highs!! fingers crossed and good luck with your donations this month.

Mrsmig - big YAY for working phone!! So glad you don't have the hassle of sorting that all out.

Dodger - we have done all we can. The first week of 2ww is fine, then the stress starts! Everything crossed for us all.

ickle - glad you had a realxing morning. did your LL medical go okay? Boo for no peak yet but with all the bding your are bound to catch the eggy. How is your Granddad doing?

faye - hope the yucky feeling leads to bfp. As ickle say the body reduces its immunity for implantation so I hope these symptoms similar to before lead to the same end result!!

Loz - its not silly, you are bound to have days not feeling 100% and start to worry. Symptoms come and go and I am sure you have nothing to worry about.:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I've already got the Facebook announcement worded in my head :) I'm going to make sure I mention how long we've waited and if we have IVF, I'll mention the wonders of modern medicine because I think there's a massive stigma about infertility and there shouldn't be, it's nothing to be ashamed of. And if any of our friends are silently going through the same thing, I want them to know there is hope and people to talk too.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - LL medical went fine. DH just has to book his one now. I'm going to my first session tomorrow night but he wont be starting until Monday because they keep the sessions single sex. Granda's doing well. He's dying to get home to his cat but he'll just have to be patient.


----------



## pinksmarties

aww ickle- that is so lovely of your OH! I have been wondering recently if my OH is wanting this more than he let on before. 

He didn't manage this morning and I was a bit upset so he really made the effort this evening. He is finding it difficult to bd on demand and so often when we have not used to bding that frequently throughout our relationship. But he is trying for us and not just for me.

loz - I am sure your dreams will come true, can you dream for me too?


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I've already got the Facebook announcement worded in my head :) I'm going to make sure I mention how long we've waited and if we have IVF, I'll mention the wonders of modern medicine because I think there's a massive stigma about infertility and there shouldn't be, it's nothing to be ashamed of. And if any of our friends are silently going through the same thing, I want them to know there is hope and people to talk too.

Thats a good point. I still can't imagine myself announcing mine, not until he or she is here anyway. I couldn't handle the mass of sympathy if I were to announce it then lose it.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> aww ickle- that is so lovely of your OH! I have been wondering recently if my OH is wanting this more than he let on before.
> 
> He didn't manage this morning and I was a bit upset so he really made the effort this evening. He is finding it difficult to bd on demand and so often when we have not used to bding that frequently throughout our relationship. But he is trying for us and not just for me.
> 
> loz - I am sure your dreams will come true, can you dream for me too?

One dream I had I was in a room full of ladies who had newborns, including myself, the only faces I could focus on were those of the babies...maybe I have dreamed yours already! And everyone elses...I should have tried to get a look at the ladies faces. I think all the babies were boys lol


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - My DH is struggling a bit with me initiating. I usually leave it to him because I have a higher sex drive and I end up bugging him otherwise, but I've become a bit more pro-active or we'd miss the right days every month! 

Yeah Loz they say that in the early stages to only tell the people who you'd want to support you if the worst should happen, so I'll wait until 12 weeks but after that I'll tell the world lol! (PMA!)

I love the thought that you might've been dreaming about our babies :)

Dads nearly finished on my bracelet. He said he's done something different for the catch which is appropriate for it being a fertility bracelet but won't tell me what. He'll change it if I don't like it though. I'm very curious now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening all ! I'm bound to forget someone here but I've had a good catch up. *takes deep breath*
Pichi - are you certain you are out? Has AF shown up? 
Loz - sure you were just feeling early pregnancy yucky today, like Pink said those symptoms do come and go. Sounds like you have been having some promising dreams!
Pink, hope you caught that egg. I know what you mean about having to dtd more often than normal. We have never been that rampant. Now it's famine or feast as I don't like to do it in the 2ww either. 
Mrs MM - yay for your peak and donations!!! Good luck lovely lady!!!
Dodger, good to see you, did you say you were in the 2ww? Good luck. After your horrible roller coaster loss you deserve an easy journey into getting pregnant again. 
Ickle, you do right about the Facebook announcement. I didn't announce my last two pregnancies as I never got to the scan but I did announce the losses, for the same reason you want to mention ivf. I don't want it to be taboo. Next time around I don't know when I will announce it. I can remember the exact wording of my first pregnancy announcement. With hindsight I was ott. I posted bump pictures, wrote a blog at the end of every trimester, it must have been horrendous for anybody in this position. Good luck with the ll I didn't realise your hubby was doing it too. That should make it easier. It sounds like he is really supportive of you. 
Faye, I know what you mean about the innocence of pregnancy. But at least when we do have successful pregnancies we will value every bloated uncomfortable minute of it!
Emum your poor husband must have had the fright of his life when your daughter jumped in that pool I bet he still has nightmares about it. 
Fili, good luck on Thursday. Are you going to ttc straight away again? I can't believe how this has dragged on for you. 
I need to post this as my phone is going to run out of charge, part 2 to follow!!


----------



## Lozdi

Now that is poking me right in the curiosity! Do you think he might have done something phallic with the catch? :haha::blush:


----------



## pinksmarties

Ooh exciting news about your bracelet, can't wait to see a picture. Thanks ickle - I feel a bit better now.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo I hadn't thought of a phallus. My thought was maybe sperm shaped. Going though a circular catch. Dad's funny he was is his 20's in the 60's so he's quite open minded about things but he was also a war baby so sometimes he can be a bit prudish too, especially when it comes to his little girl :) He won't be thinking about all the :sex: we're having to do to get him another grandchild lol!


----------



## Tarabay

Ladies!! quick question - is it safe to have sex during pregnancy?? im terrified but i feel dreadful for turning OH down!! When i was pregnant before we had sex then not long after i started gettin my pains and then it turned into the mc, so it has me VERY worried!! just wanted to get ur opinions???

Fili - how r u?? u have been very quiet recently, of course understandable!!:hugs:

Pichi - why do u think ur out??? r u sure??

Loz - im the same, i have been havin twinges for days now but tonight after i scrubbed my bathroom floor, i have had nothing!!! :dohh:

Ickle - i looking forward to seeing the pic of ur braclet!!

Hi everyone else!! im far too warm to be able to even think what has happened recently :dohh:

Nervous about the no twinges! im still so earlyand it terrifies me!! dont have a doc appointment till nest tuesday so wont no till then if i can bg an early scan! was goin to go private but they dont see you till 9weeks, so she gave me an appointment for the 10march but that just seems sooooo far away!! ill maybe see if i can get an early scan from my gp!!


----------



## Lozdi

Tara, the general opinion is that sex during pregnancy is fine as long as there are no specific reasons why you shouldn;t, such as incompetant cervix. I understand you must be freaking out thinking that maybe sex could have caused your mc but believe me when I say thats highly unlikely. While I was last pg, OH and I had a very long session that was quite vigorous, and I didn;t know it at the time, but when we had that my baby was already no longer alive, but it still didn't come away. Baby is very well protected nestled in the pelvis. Do not feel bad for not wanting to bd though, there are other ways to see that your OH is 'seen to' without having to have full sex. TMI- I find that a massage with oils on the you-know-what is a winner! Just use plain massage oil though with NO essential oils in it at all!

I had more twinges right at the start than later on, try not to look at twinges as a way of telling if all is well, twinges are so random!


----------



## pinksmarties

tara - 9 weeks for private? The place I went to saw people from 5/6 weeks.

As for sex, everyone says it is safe and definitely did not cause your mc but I know we are all extra cautious after past events. Personally, I know I would hold off a couple of weeks which is daft considering what I just said!! There is plenty of other things you can do to keep your OH happy!!


----------



## lindblum

tarabay - it is safe to have sex in a low risk pregnancy. Occasionally some women get pink discharge if the cervix gets bumped, this is because it is swollen from being pregnant. 

congrats on ur pregnancy x


----------



## Lozdi

Tara is there a Babybond near you? They aren't cheap but they do early scans from 7 weeks.


----------



## Emum

Some doctors suggest pelvic rest if you have bleeding in pregnancy or another known issue, but most say that sex is fine and won't cause any problems.

I've just noticed you are a Norn Iron girl, Tara. I grew up there, though now live in England. Not sure how private obstetricians organise themselves there, but do they all not see patients until 9/10 weeks? That's crazy because some issues may need to be resolved before then. I have private antenatal care in London and my obstetrician will see me as soon as I get a BFP though doesn't scan usually until around 7 weeks unless I am unsure of my dates in which case he scans immediately and then again at around 7 weeks if first one was too early to see heartbeat. Can you shop around for one with a less busy list perhaps?


----------



## Emum

Just had a bit of a google for you Tara. It seems that private antenatal scans in Northern Ireland are about 3 times as expensive as on the mainland! Some girls suggest getting a cheap flight over to London or Scotland and a private scan done here.


https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=1652299

Might be worth considering? Even if you spent £60 on a return flight and £100 on a scan, it would still be around £100 less than what the NI clinics seem to be charging!


----------



## Tarabay

Ok so now that u have raised my concerns with the private, I know of another place that I will ring tomorrow to see what they provide! I was shocked to hear it was 9 weeks and that he wasn't gna see me before then! And for the price of it!! I was disappointed!! Ok so the sex thing! Emmmmm I'm still not sure, maybe if we have it gently! I know we had it the whole way through with my ds! Loz ur are like the queen of everything! U just know everything, I love it!! Lol yip emum, wee NI!! :) hmmmmmm, u have all gave me things to think about!! Thank u all for answering!!! Xx


----------



## Lozdi

I'm in nottingham and here they won't see you til 8 weeks, when asked why this is, they coldy mention that most losses occur before 8 weeks. Mine did...but I didn't get to find out til 12 weeks and I hate that so much, its like the system stole a month from me. I'm going to bring it up to my midwife at my booking, not that it will make much difference but I feel I have to let my opinion be known. Plus what on earth happens if you have an ectopic? Most of those rupture before 8 weeks albeit with very obvious signs- I just think that the place where booking appointments occur should at least be equipped with a basic sono machine purely to confirm pregnancies are where they are meant to be! You can get portable ones on ebay for less than a grand dammit! Sorry I just feel extremely strogly about this! Grr!


----------



## Tarabay

Emum the docs today quoted me £2,800!! For just a scan, think it may be 3d is £200 on offer at the minute!! Starting to think I might just pay for early scan then go nhs the rest of the way!! If I can't get an early one through my gp which I think is highly unlikely! Where did u grow up in emum??


----------



## Tarabay

Totally with u Loz!!!!!!


----------



## Emum

I won't tell you how much my last baby cost then Tara, or you'll faint. To be fair he was a c section, but more than 4 times what you've been quoted ( though my medical insurance paid a big chunk in the end because it was a planned section for medical purposes).

I was born in Belfast but lived in banbridge between ages 3 and 18


----------



## Tarabay

So u don't think that's terribly expensive emum?? Oh lovely county down!! That's where I live!! :)


----------



## Emum

The antenatal care and the hospital stay is eye watering yes. But the scans are not all that expensive. A 6 week scan is around £100 in most places over here I think. To be fair we probably used the most expensive maternity hospital in the country, where Posh, etc had their babies, so I'm sure private treatment in other settings is less here. But the obstetrician was recommended to us by our Fertility Specialist and that was where he had his practise and after years of fertility treatment and a loss, we were prepared to pay whatever it took to have the best care we could get.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey, don't think I'll bother with part 2, Tara is here and I shall just say hi to Mohini and sorry if I forgot anyone. 
Tara, I had sex during my first pregnancy with no problems. My second pregnancy we had sex and obviously it didn't work out. My third pregnancy I was scared to have sex because of what happened the last time. We got to 8 weeks and were on a weekend away for my birthday and I thought things were going fine, plus I was past the point I had lost the previous one so I decided to do it as I knew he was ready for it. Just over a week later I miscarried. Probably nothing to do with the sex at all but next time I won't do it until I need it to induce labour. He can tie a knot in it. 
Obviously this is my silly over active imagination and looking for something to blame but it is just my thoughts on the matter.
And £2,800 for a scan????? My LORD!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and my ex husband was born in Banbridge! Been over to visit his father in Kilkeel a few times! I love Co. Down.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> And £2,800 for a scan????? My LORD!!!!

:haha: think it was £2800 for the whole antenatal package Mrs M, and £200 for just the scan, which was a special offer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:blush: oh, oops! Thought it seemed a little excessive! 
I have had a long day at work!


----------



## Lozdi

Honestly Tara if you have funding limitations (like me) Then maybe just going private for a scan or two might be better for you than going private for the rest, afterall it is costly to go private all the way, and if all you really need is more visual reassurance than the nhs provides then extra scans privately will be enough. 200 does sound alot for a scan even a private one. Babybond here do the early 'viability scan' for 99 and thats from 7 weeks onward. Apart from the long long time between getting a bfp and being booked in my opinion of the nhs handling of pregnancy is a good one. If I could change something about it, it would be booking appointments at 6 weeks instead of 8, and a simple quick scan at a booking appointment. Although the portable machines don't cost a bomb it would surely add up if they made it standard procedure, but that could be covered if they had a mandatory 'donation' of say a fiver per scan. Two rather small changes that would go a long way towards reassuring women who have worries.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrning all!

As mentioned before the private place I went to charged £25 for reassurance scan 5-7 weeks!! The price increases the further on you are.

Loz -totally agree 100% with you on the earlier booking scan thing.

mrsmig - when I read tara's post I too thought £2600 for a scan, nearly droppped my coffee. This is your long work day today, hope it flys in..

emum - I am glad you had such good care privately, is there a reason you are not considering IVF again? This is my 10 stick today (high) do you think I can use an old low if it asks for anothe stick tomorrow as I don't fancy cracking out the new box if I can help it.

Tara - how is your OH with the news now it definate?

debzie - your you are well hun, haven't seen you for a while.

fili - :hugs:

ickle - back to work today? and today is the start of your LL ?

Hi faye, mihini, pichi, mrsmm, hope, sorry if I have missed someone.

afm - bit of a pathetic temp rise this morning. I was looking for something extreme to start me off in the 2ww. Maybe tomorrow it will shoot up. Just away to take OH car for it's MOT.


----------



## pichi

morning everyone :)

well, AF hasn't showed her face yet, temp is still kinda up but i got a bfn last night (12dpo) so for that reason i think i'm out. i have achey legs, and feel heavy with a few cramps so... although i don't usually get this with AF i bet she's on her merry way >__>


----------



## ickle pand

I only had the morning off yesterday but it was so nice to have a relaxing morning that I got heaps done in the afternoon.

Got my first LL meeting tonight. Trying to decide what to have tonight as my "last meal" because I'll be starting tomorrow. I did think about waiting until DH starts on Monday but the sooner I start the sooner the hard first week is over.

No peak yet but we DTD last night and I managed to use pre-seed beforehand too, without DH knowing lol! 

Pichi - You're not out until AF shows her face! Hopefully she misses you out this time.


----------



## pichi

aw thanks for the kind words. i think she's going to get me - either that or i'm having one of those strange cycles again where my LP goes mental and stretches to 16 when usually it's just 11/12 :S


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi - do you often have unusual different LP? I hope its not a 16 day one but a soon to be bfp. Not out yet.

ickle - I'd be the same and start tomorrow. If you wait till Monday it might be too much, 2 very grumpy people in the first few days! Hopefully you'll be in the 2ww by the time OH starts his LL. Yay to secrete preseed, thats what I do too! How much did you use? I think if you use the recommended amont the OH little fella would drown :haha: Did he think you were just very in the mood?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! No Pink, yesterday and tomorrow are work days, today is a mummy day, although I am going out later to do a facial for an old client as a guvvy for a few extra quid. Will be nice to have a catch up with her. OH got Edie up this morning and let me sleep in which I really needed. I hope you get your big temp rise tomorrow. Can I ask how long you were trying with your first pregnancy? I'm sure it's your time again soon. 
Ickle before I started slimming world last year my "last supper" was fish and chips! Good luck with the meeting tonight and I think you do right the sooner you get into the swing of it the better. 
Tara, you ok? Did you dtd?
Pichi I hope you are wrong about AF. I hope if she is coming she comes soon though. There is nothing worse than her turning up late. 
Afm, week 2 of the 2ww and I am keeping quite calm, not symptom spotting and not putting anything into FF apart from my temp. I do it every month and all it does is get my hopes up. I get pregnancy symptoms before AF every month so I am ignoring it. 
I do feel if I haven't been lucky this month AF will turn up sooner rather than later as I have that heavy feeling already, and last night I was irritable and inhaling chocolate. 
If AF does show up I am going to the doctor and see if she can sort me out some tests or help or something. 
Mark hasn't heard anything from that job so it doesn't look like he got it :-(


----------



## Tarabay

I done my digi this morning....... Pregnant 1-2!! Can you tell me, would this be right?? I think I'm 16dpo and you can see when we bd on my chart?!!! I really thot it would have been higher??? Af would have been due yday or Monday!! I think, not really sure wen af is due anymore!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - if you take cd14 as ov day with 13dpo then that is correct as you are just at the end of week 2 (as in cb digi 1-2 weeks). I am sure next week a cb digi will show 2-3. Your AF is not due for another 9-10 months!!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I only used 2.5ml because 4 is far too much for me and I don't want to waste it. He did just think I was really in the mood but with him being away on Monday night, I actually was so no acting required lol!

Mrs Mig - Fish and chips sounds good! Especially since I'll be at the meeting straight after work so will just want something quick when i get home. Sounds like you're doing well to keep calm.

Tara - ^^ what Pink said. It all sounds good. Are you going to do a pregnancy ticker or are you going to wait a while longer?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I have everything crossed, fingers, toes and now no more bding required even my legs!! I would have thought they would contact Mark at least to say he was not successful since he got to interview stage. I think they are just being slow. Could he ring up to ask for 'interview feedback'?

Implantation dip yesterday? I am glad you got a lie in today. I am going to have mad tidy up, that is if I can tear myself away from here.

I was ntnp (me more actively trying though) for a long time before my first pg and I hadn't been on the pill for years. It sounds worse than it was as OH used condoms and withdrawal unless I held him in or hid the condoms!!

Ickle - fish and chips sound good. I used to have celebratory Burger King after my weigh in many years ago knowing I had the rest of the week to make up.


----------



## pichi

Tara don't worry! i know easier said than done but 1-2 is a fine result :) 

ah i think i 'feel' her on her way so she better hurry up >__<


i have something to ask actually... anyone crafty around here? like sewing etc... I just found out a friend of mine is expecting another boy and for a present i wanted to make her bedding. she is going to find fabric and ill put it all together for her as a present. what i was going to ask was, does anyone know where i can get nice 'kiddy' fabrics. i've found like 2 sites and that's it!


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi, I think there's a craft thread in General Chatter. I'm sure someone there would help you.


----------



## pinksmarties

There are a couple of nice fabric shops in Dundee if you fancy a trip in and Dunelm (don't know if ou have one nearer to you) has nice fabics too.


----------



## ickle pand

Men!! DH has just texted me to tell me that his LL medical isn't until next Friday. I told him to book it last week, but he didn't bother so now he won't have his first session until the 13th. So I'm going to be doing the hardest week on my own, while he eats what he wants, probably junk food too since he won't be bothered to cook for himself.


----------



## pichi

ah yeah, dunelm mill is at the kingsway retail bitty. I know of 1 fabric shop in dundee but not been in there in ages! i've put a thread up in the craft thread too Amanda, i just thought i'd ask you lovely ladies too :) :flower:

that's a typical man thing too! i'm getting fed up of my OH just now. he just sit's infront of his Xbox most nights till stupid o'clock and wonders why i'm pissed :dohh: i have the 'easy' job too apparently... all i do is look after the house, the baby and work :shrug: how is that easy?! ok rant over hah


----------



## Tarabay

ok all, thanks for the reassurance AGAIN!!! :flower:

emmmm ickle i think i may wait a wee while longer, i just think im soooo early it worries me!! we will see!!

cant believe how paranoid i am, not feelin any twinges, as i said last night! not feein anythin! tired but i didnt sleep great worryin about twinges!! Im sure it is all fine but my god, what a worrier i am lol!!:dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

What is it with men and Xbox's? Mine would play on his for hours every night if I let him away with it.


----------



## pichi

i'm just getting sick of it. i feel like i'm just here too cook and clean, and clean up after him! and i get told that he's not on it every night... he sometimes watches tv with me for a bit till i fall asleep then goes on the xbox! how does that count!! i'm getting more and more wound up about it thinkin of it and i guess venting here is great :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not even going to start ranting about housework or I'll never stop lol!

We've come to a compromise, he gets home about an hour before me so he's going to eat his tea then before I come home. I'm going to make him do all the dishes for a fortnight too because I'm sure as hell not cleaning his plates after he's had real food lol!


----------



## pichi

sounds like a good deal to me. you don't have to clean up after him...


----------



## pinksmarties

Men!! - Can't be too grumpy atm as I am still feeling loving towards OH, that'll soon change though!

ickle - My OH is the same, that just don't seem to have the same urgency as us and 'they'll get round to it'. My OH is such a procrastinator. Glad you have come to a compromise and when you have your difficult moments just think of your end result a little warm pink baby.

Oh and don't get me started on xbox/ps3 either!! OH has hardly been playing at all in Jan and I think he seems so much more relaxed for it. He plays COD/MW a lot and he is forever swearing and getting angry with himself that I can't help but think it must transfer across back to RL. He doesn't see it that way but as a stress reliever.


----------



## pinksmarties

Stop chatting now, I really need to clean the house :haha:

:laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: :dishes:


----------



## ickle pand

Warm pink baby! That makes everything seem better doesn't it?

I kick my DH off the xbox if he's shouting and swearing too much. I can't see how that's fun and it's certainly not fun for me to have to listen to it.

He usually doesn't go on it until I'm going to bed anyway but it's become a habit recently and I miss us going to bed at the same time.


----------



## pichi

yeah same. i'm used to just having to go to bed on my own. i have no problem with the xbox as i used to be a gamer but just don't have the time now but it's the amount of time he wastes on it that is getting to me. one night he went on it after pixie was in bed (7pm)(he's never on it when she's up) and he came to bed at 4:30am!


----------



## fayewest

TMI - Watery and blood tinged mucus today, thats me out as I am pretty sure that means AF is around the corner, will prob happen later today or tonight ;0( Oh well 21 days till we can next try again ;0( x


----------



## ickle pand

That's crazy! That's like a full days work lol! They really aren't aware of how much time passes while they're playing. 

DH doesn't go out drinking or anything like that though so I don't really grudge him it. Especially as he plays the same game pretty much constantly so he's not spending heaps on games all the time.


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - how many DPO are you? Is there any chance it could be IB?


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ickle - I wasn't charting temps as I still have not had my first AF since the MC. But I saw EWCM/positive OPK on the 17th Jan, so I am between 13dpo and 15dpo - too late for IB? I really felt all the things I did last cycle and everything ;0( Despite telling myself to chill out, I was feeling pregnant x


----------



## ickle pand

I hope that it doesn't come to anything and that it's just random bleeding. You didn't BD last night did you? That can make the cervix bleed in early pregnancy.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ickle - No nothing last night, was asleep before 9.30! So gutted, as I had got really excited about it, was convinced. Never mind at least I have 4 more goes on Clomid. I did have a little blood at this stage last time, but much more this time, if AF doesn't come today/tomorrow I will test as my luteul phase is usually 12 days ;0)


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> emum - I am glad you had such good care privately, is there a reason you are not considering IVF again? This is my 10 stick today (high) do you think I can use an old low if it asks for anothe stick tomorrow as I don't fancy cracking out

hi Pink. We were told 4 years ago at age 39 that our chances of success with IVF were around 5% and virtually nil naturally, then went on to conceive naturally 2 months later after 18 months of trying, and then again in August which sadly didn't last. As we already have children, the huge financial and emotional cost of IVF isn't worth it with such low odds (and would be less now I suspect as we are that bit older).

On CBFM, I think they ask you for sticks in batches of 10. If your cycles are usually fairly regular, I wouldn't bother using another 10 if you know CBFM has just missed ovulation, and in fact she mightnt ask for any more. But if you sometimes have a long cycle, it would be worth keeping going. She's still telling me I am high but the sticks clearly aren't! Only one line showing on them, and my CM is definitely not fertile - it could stop a whole battalion of supersperm, so thick and creamy is it ATM!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I think I'd be tempted to keep using new sticks just incase you haven't missed ov. How long have you been using your CBFM again? It learns from your cycles so it's important to do the first couple by the book.


----------



## Tarabay

ahhhh im excited!!! i just booked in with the private healthcare!! :happydance: go for my scan on the 29 feb, so 4weeks exactly today!! soooo excited (now) closer to the time i will be majorly panicking!!! thanks for all the help and advice lovely ladies!! i think this is the best thread on the whole internet! sometimes i dont no what i would have done without all of u ther to answer my silly questions lol!!

FX everything will turn out this time!!!!

its the opposite with me and dh, he is away to be by 11ish and im sat up watching tv till near 1am! always been a terrible sleeper! and i hate goin to bed seperatly but ther is no point in me goin to bed then just to lay awake!!! and yes (who asked me how dh was takin it now??? sorry) yes he is great now, he does everything, all the lifting for me which is great, not that he wasnt before!! just need to get by the BD thing!!!??????? mmmmmmmmm maybe if we do it nice and gentle it sud be fine, cuz if u think of gettin an internal scan?!?!?!?


----------



## fayewest

Brilliant news Tara!!! 

Me and Mr P are exactly the same, he is a teacher and off to bed at 10 ... I am trying desperately to reverse my body clock and get to bed early/be an early riser ... It's not working ;0) xx


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Pink - I think I'd be tempted to keep using new sticks just incase you haven't missed ov. How long have you been using your CBFM again? It learns from your cycles so it's important to do the first couple by the book.

Thanks ickle. I have one stick left from my old pack so I'll use that tomorrow and see what that says but I really doubt I have missed ov. This is my 2nd month using, but I had to reset it after not using it in Jan after mc, so technically back to month 1.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for scan date Tara!! I know you will be nervous before the scan so try and relax until then and keep that little bean stress free!


----------



## pichi

hope everything is well at your scan Tara which i'm sure it will be. we decided that next time we're going to go for another early scan for peace of mind. i just feel so crap just now :(


----------



## Lozdi

Tara don't worry about not seeing a 2-3 yet, your only at 14 dpo and thats only if you O'd the very day you recorded the + opk, you could be as little as 12 dpo!

Ickle I vote you ban all junk food, OH can't be rubbing your face in it, its just not fair.

My OH plays xbox every night too but I don't mind in the slightest because he gets out the spare tv for me and I watch whatever I like with headphones on while he gets lost in skyrim. :haha: I would probably mind more if he wasn't so brilliant. Today he has washed all the pots, cleaned the whole kitchen, and is in there right now with both boys stood on chairs helping him make home made pasta sauce for our dinner. He is a better cook than me!

I am armed with 85% serious dark chocolate and creme fraiche and a desire to bake so as soon as OH vacates the kitchen, I'll be in there creating!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm here girls just floating, got my Eric tomorrow and my head is all over the place! X x x


----------



## Emum

Hugs for tomorrow fili. I think you'll start to feel more like yourself when it's all over and you can have some closure. Hope it all goes as well as these things can go, and that everyone treats you like a princess.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> I'm here girls just floating, got my Eric tomorrow and my head is all over the place! X x x

I'll be thinking of you :hugs: Be brave, this limbo is almost over. :friends:


----------



## fayewest

Just started what I am pretty sure is AF ... gutted, oh well, back on the clomid train tomorrow then.

Hugs and love Flip, it will be hard, so we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm waiting for AF but she's not shown face yet... tomorrow will make me 1 day late...


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i'm waiting for AF but she's not shown face yet... tomorrow will make me 1 day late...

Eyes and fingers crossed here!


----------



## pichi

you can uncross them hun - i got pink spotting :( on the plus side though, it means my LP has gone up a day which can't be bad


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> you can uncross them hun - i got pink spotting :( on the plus side though, it means my LP has gone up a day which can't be bad

Well if AF must arrive much better it does so after a good lp.

The chocolate orange cake was a HUGE success, even OH who hasn't got much of a sweet tooth approved. We had it with posh vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Lozdi

I didn't get to find out how long my lp is, but temp was crashing through the floor on 11 dpo when I got the bfp. I think I would have had a 11-12 day lp. I think that I only just hung on to the beanie.


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> The chocolate orange cake was a HUGE success, even OH who hasn't got much of a sweet tooth approved. We had it with posh vanilla ice cream.
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: I am in fact the leader of an evil chocolate orange cake cult, sucking people into my evil web.
> 
> It is fab, isn't it, and so easy to make, though it looks very unprepossessing when it comes out of the oven!Click to expand...


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> The chocolate orange cake was a HUGE success, even OH who hasn't got much of a sweet tooth approved. We had it with posh vanilla ice cream.
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: I am in fact the leader of an evil chocolate orange cake cult, sucking people into my evil web.
> 
> It is fab, isn't it, and so easy to make, though it looks very unprepossessing when it comes out of the oven!Click to expand...
> 
> Can I be your second in command? I have already started posting the link on certain people's facebook pages, those I know are into baking. It looks lovely coming out of the oven, but just like a regular chocolate cake. Then you taste it and YUM! The vanilla icecream compliments it wonderfully too especially when cream feels like a bit too much. We were full already from OH's lovely pasta! Happy belly!Click to expand...


----------



## Emum

I like it with creme fraiche. That slightly sharp but creamy taste and texture works fantastically well with the sweetness of the cake. I have had it with posh vanilla too but I found that a bit too sweet even for me!

Hmmm, we'll have to reign ourselves in for a little while until Ickle gets through the really hard phase of LL, but once she has got her BFP or is at a point where she can go back to FS we should think of some more things that we can all stock our freezers with to enjoy when our forever babies arrive. PMA, PMA all the way!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm frightened of any weight loss plan that you need a medical to do- but it does sound like it is going to be epic!

My cake wasn't particularly sweet as I opted for 85% choc plus used the reduced sugar recipe. Thats why OH liked it, he doesn't do overly sweet. I should tap him for some recipes for Ickle as he knows how to make very healthy yet extremely tasty stuff...the problem is its never a recipe to him he just 'does it' and measures nothing. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Right I am sooo going to make that cake this weekend! I was planning on it last week but just never got round to it. Also tablet which I never made before, it looks a little daunting so I keep putting it off.

:hugs: Faye for AF arriving but the good side a longer LP. I knew I had no chance in Jan so was expecting AF but was thrilled with a 13 day LP.

Fili - We are thinking of you loads. You are always on my mind and in my thoughts. Sending super big :hugs: for tomorrow and like the other ladies have said hopefully it will bring this to an end and give you closure (to some degree) to be able to move on.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - you lucky woman! A man that cooks. OH isn't very good and rarely cooks. He once rang me up when I was on a late shift asking which knobs and where to turn them to put the oven on!! In his defence, to a small degree, it was a new oven (6 months old:haha:)


----------



## fayewest

Am a bit weepy, cant believe I let myself get so carried away, I am drinking wine and eating dolly mixtures, would swap them for some amazing choc orange cake xxx


----------



## Lozdi

fayewest said:


> Am a bit weepy, cant believe I let myself get so carried away, I am drinking wine and eating dolly mixtures, would swap them for some amazing choc orange cake xxx

Its ok to get carried away, and good that you are having some wine and sweeties, you must look after your heart and don't worry because before you know it, you will be celebrating a bfp and saying bye bye to wine for a few months!

Watching oneborn, and no babies have been delivered yet but I'm all set off! :cry:


----------



## pichi

i can't watch OBEM because surprise surprise the OH is on the xbox >_<


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i can't watch OBEM because surprise surprise the OH is on the xbox >_<

You should get a small backup tv like me, and have him bring it out for you when you have entertainment conflicts. OH is happily playing skyrim at the moment while I lurk on the internet and watch obem with headphones.


----------



## pichi

ah we have a tv in the bedroom BUT we don't have an ariel up there >_<! so, i'm on my PC with headphones haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye and Pichi - sorry the evil witch got you both :-( 
Tara, pleased you got a scan date to look forward to. 
Emum you are indeed a cake guru, although I think people should try the Guinness cake too! It was lush. 
Fil honey I will be thinking of you tomorrow. 
Afm just had to lug my massage couch in and out of the car and to my clients house, I'd forgotten how heavy it was. Hope if i happen to have caught the egg I haven't done any harm. 
OH has got a second interview next Wednesday!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Faye and Pichi - sorry the evil witch got you both :-(
> Tara, pleased you got a scan date to look forward to.
> Emum you are indeed a cake guru, although I think people should try the Guinness cake too! It was lush.
> Fil honey I will be thinking of you tomorrow.
> Afm just had to lug my massage couch in and out of the car and to my clients house, I'd forgotten how heavy it was. Hope if i happen to have caught the egg I haven't done any harm.
> OH has got a second interview next Wednesday!

Congrats to OH! Don't worry about heavy lifting this early, I properly hefted a drug addict and threw him 6 feet into a shop the day before I found out I was pregnant with my first, and nothing went wrong! (Back in my retail days manhandling drug addicted shoplifters was common lol)


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Mrsmig - So pleased for your OH!! This has got to be your month!! You'll have to post the guiness cake recipe again and I'll try that too.

Faye - no matter what we think we a feeling, relaxed or otherwise we all get our hopes up. So feel sad, have a cry with your very large wine and sweeties as you'll soon get your bfp and be wine free for a long time. :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Lozdi said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> Am a bit weepy, cant believe I let myself get so carried away, I am drinking wine and eating dolly mixtures, would swap them for some amazing choc orange cake xxx
> 
> Its ok to get carried away, and good that you are having some wine and sweeties, you must look after your heart and don't worry because before you know it, you will be celebrating a bfp and saying bye bye to wine for a few months!
> 
> Watching oneborn, and no babies have been delivered yet but I'm all set off! :cry:Click to expand...

I love wine, but would happily give it all up forever for a baby ;0) xxx


----------



## fayewest

ps ...ladies thank you so so so much!! It's hard but I know you understand, I worry about 'going on' to people, but I know that you guys don't mind, I even feel bad crying in front of Mr P sometimes, he's amazing, but he thinks I should be more relaxed ... I am not relaxed, far from it xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nobody can understand how hard it is to relax apart from people in our position Faye. The only reason I'm more relaxed this month is because something in me has clicked and it's more my body forcing me to relax, than me making a conscious decision to. Of course we can't just suddenly relax. And wouldn't we, if we could? I know Mr P means well but you can't help how you feel Faye. 
That girl on One Born was awful.


----------



## pichi

fayewest said:


> ps ...ladies thank you so so so much!! It's hard but I know you understand, I worry about 'going on' to people, but I know that you guys don't mind, I even feel bad crying in front of Mr P sometimes, he's amazing, but he thinks I should be more relaxed ... I am not relaxed, far from it xx

i had a rant in my journal as to how i'm feeling at the moment too just to get it out my system :) it's horrible when 'she' turns up and ruins what you thought would be a 'perfect' cycle. AF is going to pop up today i think for me. cramping, spotting yesterday, temp drop... the ladies in here are great though :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I went through it last cycle Pichi, so much so I was convinced it was a chemical. I almost gave myself a month off this month I was so devastated. I really feel for you, it's horrible. And I could well be feeling the same in less than a week.


----------



## ickle pand

Loz - Apparently DH is going to live on pasta because it's quick and easy. I told him he's doing all the washing up too and after a few protests he agreed lol!

Fili - Good luck for today. Thinking of you hun xx

Sorry that the witch got you both Faye and Pichi. I hope this cycle is the one for you both.

AFM - Well I had my weigh in last night, got all my food packs, met the other 2 new ladies and joined the class. It was really motivating. We did a bit about affirmations and how we constantly say negative things to ourselves without realising. Not just "oh god I'm so fat" but stuff like "I can't do this". She told us how important it is to instead of saying stuff like "I can't eat chocolate" to say "I will stick to the plan" because it's a positive statement. 

She did an exercise where she got us to hold our arm to the side at shoulder height and she pushed down on it while we were supposed to try and stop her. The we had to say out loud "I'm a weak and stupid woman" ten times and do it again. It's really scary how much weaker our arm was! We then repeated "I'm a strong and intelligent woman" 10 times and did it again and our arms were stronger than the first time. PMA really works!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you enjoyed it Ickle. I bet you see some fantastic results.


----------



## Emum

Good luck today Filipenko. I know its going to be a hard and miserable day but hope its the first step towards you starting to feel better again today.

Ickle is this the first day of LL then? How exciting! How was your breakfast pack? We are all here for moral support and virtual hugs should you be feeling the urge to stray!

AFM - 5dpo and still feeling cr*p. Most unfair of my body to do this. How are you supposed to put things out of your mind during the 2ww and not symptom spot when you are overwhelmed with symptoms to spot, even before they could actually be what you want them to be!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah today is Day 1 Emum. I had a porridge mealpack for breakfast which wasn't great but apparently your tastes change as you get used to not having as much fat and sugar. I've also had some tips for how to make it taste nicer by using a little bit of one of the shakes and then just having a slightly smaller shake later on so I'm going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello - Where is everyone?

Fili - sending you lots of love, we a re all thinking of you.

Mrsmig - I haven't watch obem minute yet but I'll catch up tonight.

Hope everyone is okay!!

AFM - cbfm didn't ask for a stick at all today so it must be confident it picked everything up and it saved me having to use new box. Lets hope that box stays shut for a very long time! Better temp rise today so I should get my cross hairs tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I think if you get another high temp tomorrow, you'll get crosshairs for CD14. Your intercourse timing for then looks really good. Fingers crossed!

I forgot to say that I'm still getting highs on my CBFM, I hope I get a peak soon so that I'm at least in with a chance this month!


----------



## Emum

Yaay! Good luck with today then ickle. What kind of day have you got lined up? Are you at work or still off poorly? Will it be easy to avoid temptations today, and OK to be snappy by the end of the day, or do you have to paint your best face on :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm at work today but there's quite a few people out on a course, so I should get left alone. I've warned the guys that are here that I'm dieting lol! I'm going to try getting my head down and burying myself in work to make the time pass quickly.


----------



## fayewest

pichi said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> ps ...ladies thank you so so so much!! It's hard but I know you understand, I worry about 'going on' to people, but I know that you guys don't mind, I even feel bad crying in front of Mr P sometimes, he's amazing, but he thinks I should be more relaxed ... I am not relaxed, far from it xx
> 
> i had a rant in my journal as to how i'm feeling at the moment too just to get it out my system :) it's horrible when 'she' turns up and ruins what you thought would be a 'perfect' cycle. AF is going to pop up today i think for me. cramping, spotting yesterday, temp drop... the ladies in here are great though :flower:Click to expand...

Pichi - I am thinking that perhaps the egg tried to implant and failed just after, which is why the 'signs' were so intense, and perhaps why the cold sore, and nausea and everything. It's so hard isent it? I hear that clock ticking so damned loud I can barely sleep!! I hope that AF is ok for you, trying to be positive ... 2 1/2 weeks and this loopiness starts all over again ;0) xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

hi Ickle - It will take a bit of getting used to and your taste will adapt. I love porridge but I can't take it the Scottish way with water and salt - yuck!!

I get really grumpy when I fist start diets, Maainly due to headches from chocoltatre withdrawal. But I canhonestly say getting dow to this weight and keeping it off is the best feeling (or will be second best after holding my baby).


----------



## fayewest

I was doing really well on a diet, for me its sugar, if I drop it I loose weight and don't feel hungry, last night I had 3 packets of sweets! It only takes 3 days for me to break the cycle of feeling addicted to sugar. So I need to get back on track again as I was doing really well. Oh well when AF shows up, you are allowed a few treats at least! 

I best start packing up the house and getting ready for this move ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - will you bd today like smep sugests. I really hope you get your peak tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

I usually have porridge with sugar so having this version with nothing isn't the same lol! I know I'll be fine by this time next week, it's just getting there that's the going to be tough. I'm really missing my Pepsi Max just now but I'm not hungry yet. 

AF is going to be a tough time because I crave carbs and sugar like mad then. Hopefully that's still a couple of weeks away though. Well if we're hoping, then I hope it's 9 months away lol!

Yeah I'm going to aim for :sex: tonight, mood permitting. Mojo is still very high and that's a good pre-ov sign for me so fingers crossed.


----------



## pinksmarties

Got another result back - no lupus anticoag detected, so looking more and more likey just bad luck. Still have a few tests to get back but I think they will take a while.

faye - you are allowed a few sweet every now and then but Like you aI am on a slipper slope atm so really need to cut back. Enjoy the packing. I used to meove around a lot and used it as a way to get rid of a lot of OH's rubbish!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok ladies I need advice about a work thing. I'm filling in part of my appraisal form before the sit down meeting with my boss and I've filled in most parts. I've just got the Summary of Perfomance to do. I was thinking of writing something along the lines of I'm happy with my performance this year especially as I was dealing with a tough situation in my personal life (i.e. the m/c which my boss knows about). Should I mention it or should I just not bother? And if I do write it, what's the best way to word it?


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I would write 

'Despite dealing with some difficult and challenging things in my personal life this year, I am incredibly happy that I have been able to maintain a professional attitude to my work, demonstrating my commitment and dedication' 

;0)


----------



## ickle pand

That's perfect Faye! I've copied and pasted that. Thank you!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thats a tough one. You could include it, especially since your boss knows what happened, as it shows ability to work under pressure with added stress (personal or otherwise) with commitmant and still get results. However, keeping it non personal and work focused may be better. It depends the the company and the work type environment. Sorry ickle not really helping much.


----------



## 2Peas4wings

Ladies I just wanted to give you a glimmer of hope!
I just got my :bfp: this morning. This is the second time we have gotten pregnant right after a loss (with no AF in between) Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Emum

Just popping in to see if there is any news from Fili. Hope that it is all over now, and you are recovering at home.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats 2 peas and thank you for popping in to give us hope. 
Ickle, I would just allude to it rather than mention it in detail like the others said. 
Pink, how do you feel about the result, or rather negative result? It's good that you don't have the disorder but you would like a quick fix I suppose?
Ickle hope you are bearing up with the diet. 
Pichi has the witch turned up yet? 
Afm I know I'm not symptom spotting (yeah right) but today I am getting twinges in my left ovary. Could this be anything? I don't want to get pregnant from my left side ideally, I'd prefer the right.


----------



## Emum

2Peas4wings said:


> Ladies I just wanted to give you a glimmer of hope!
> I just got my :bfp: this morning. This is the second time we have gotten pregnant right after a loss (with no AF in between) Good luck to all of you!

Hi Peas. Are you planning on joining us on this thread, and if so, welcome. If you are just dropping in however perhaps a read of this thread might be useful before you post elsewhere

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html

We are all waiting anxiously to hear news of a friend coming back from an ERPC today, and whilst we are a friendly and generally hopeful crew, most of us are quite some way past that first cycle post loss now sadly, so your post may not be as uplifting to many of us as you intended.


----------



## Emum

Mrs M, why would your ovary be twinging more than a week after it released its egg though? That doesn't make a lot of sense to me. In the few days around ovulation, yes, but surely it should be putting its feet up at the moment and sleeping off the exertions of the first two weeks of the cycle! Could it be stretching pains instead though? That would be a good 2ww symptom I think!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not heard anything from Fil Emum, don't think she has posted on her journal yet either. Thinking of her though and hoping she is as ok as she can be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know Emum, but it is! I was thinking of something corpus luteum related? Or am I barking up the wrong tree? When I was pregnant with Edie I had loads of ovary type twinges so much so I got scanned to check if I was ok.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't know Emum, but it is! I was thinking of something corpus luteum related? Or am I barking up the wrong tree? When I was pregnant with Edie I had loads of ovary type twinges so much so I got scanned to check if I was ok.

In which case it does sound like one of your good signs! I was just confused because have never had anything like that after ovulation and couldn't immediately see why it would be a symptom.

TMI here, but to quote those awful advertisements, my digestive transit has slowed down since 2dpo. I am still going, but am bloated and feel really uncomfortable and out of sorts! Should I buy some of those silly yoghurts with the made up active ingredient do you think :haha: as if I can sort it out it might stop me going mad with ss too!


----------



## fayewest

I feel horrendous this afternoon, all the pain and upset has come flooding back ;0( I am at home on the sofa, I couldnt even start to concentrate at work. It just all feels so hopeless.

Sorry everyone, I hate to be miserable esp when I know people are going through much worse. I hope Flip is ok xx


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Congrats 2 peas and thank you for popping in to give us hope.
> Ickle, I would just allude to it rather than mention it in detail like the others said.
> Pink, how do you feel about the result, or rather negative result? It's good that you don't have the disorder but you would like a quick fix I suppose?
> Ickle hope you are bearing up with the diet.
> Pichi has the witch turned up yet?
> Afm I know I'm not symptom spotting (yeah right) but today I am getting twinges in my left ovary. Could this be anything? I don't want to get pregnant from my left side ideally, I'd prefer the right.

I had twinges in my left ovary quite a few days after O too. I don't mean to offer false hope though :hugs:


----------



## Emum

fayewest said:


> I feel horrendous this afternoon, all the pain and upset has come flooding back ;0( I am at home on the sofa, I couldnt even start to concentrate at work. It just all feels so hopeless.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I hate to be miserable esp when I know people are going through much worse. I hope Flip is ok xx

Who says? I'm stroppy and a bit irritable this afternoon but not overwhelmed by grief, so I'm not "going through much worse" :hugs: You sound like you're having a hell of a day - we all get them from time to time. Be kind to yourself. The tears help the healing sometimes. x 

We are all here if you want to talk.


----------



## pichi

Mrs migs yes af is well and truley here. I have horrendous backache and its rather heavy :/ tmi sorry


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Emum - I always knew that the first cycle after the mc would be really hard, but I had no idea how much it would hurt, and how much it would bring back all those feelings from before. 

I was so convinced I was pregnant, I felt exactly the same as last time, and now the chances of having a healthy baby just seem so stacked against me. I have to try and pull myself out of this blackness I am feeling today and try and get back to work and get back to feeling a bit more positive about all of this. I will allow myself to be sad today though, to try and get it out.

xxxx


----------



## Emum

AF is a complete biatch sometimes. Her signs can be so similar to pregnancy signs and its hard not to get your hopes up.

It is good news that clomid has been working for you though, so don't feel that it will never happen for you. Not sure if this will help, but this is my story. DH and I married when I was 22 and started NTNP a few years later. We had a mmc when I was about 26 after which my periods completely stopped for no reason. I had several rounds of clomid via my GP but nothing worked. Was then referred to a fertility specialist who diagnosed PCOS and had a few more clomid rounds with ultra sound scans but no ovulation. Had lap and dye and my ovaries drilled, and started ovulating but still nothing. Eventually decided to try IVF and had all the down regging drugs and all the stimulation drugs but when I went for my last scan after 3 weeks of stimming was told I only had one follicle of the right size and no point in doing egg collection in those circumstances. So we ended up doing an IUI just not to waste that egg or those drugs and got our BFP when I was 29. I really didn't think it would happen for us after all those years (and OH also has :spermy: issues) but it did, and has done 2 more times since successfully.

What I'm trying to say is that clomid is just the first tool in their kit. Even if that didnt end up doing it for you, there are lots of other things they can try before going for big guns IVF, so don't look too far down the path until you have to.


----------



## 2Peas4wings

I apologize, I missed that. I had joined a while back previously when we started TTC after our second loss


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Emum, that does help ;0) 

I wish that my clomid cycles were monitored so I would have an idea of what's happening/how many eggs look mature etc, but I just cant get that level of service unless we go private, which we cant afford, although I do count myself super lucky that I get the service I do currently get, for free on the NHS ;0) 

I just got so carried away with this cycle, and the AF just makes me think about the mc more and more. I do need to regain some positivity , maybe start running again, I have just eaten crap and sat on the sofa today ;0(


----------



## Emum

Hey ickle! How has the first day been?

Is it safe for you and DH to BD tonight for SMEP, or is he worried about Black Widow syndrome :winkwink:

Hope you can get through the first few days relatively OK and onto the easier slopes soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Evening everyone, thanks for all your thoughts and messages they mean a lot. I have been absolutely out of it this week mind-wise! The op went really really well, it was painless and the nurses were so lovely! They didn't keep me waiting either!! I've caught up with the thread now so I'm going to respond in my next message. Just feeling groggy but so relieved this mc is FINALLY going to be over! X x x


----------



## Emum

Really glad you're back safe and sound fili, and that they looked after you well. Feet up and pamper yourself for the next few days, girl, before you start running round that field again!


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle so glad you've got started with ll and I love that arm exercise PMA! Glad you got mojo too! I think dieting is hard but i have to confess my general appetite seems to be decreasing a bit day by day aside from the cream cake / cheesecake / ice cream / mrs migg's hubby's guineas cake cravings and emum's Xmas cookies!! I remember those! Also once you get started it's gets a it addictive when you see the weight go down even just a bit more at the week. :dust: this is your cycle though ickle and you put on weight a different good reason! x x x 

Mrs migg, I am really hoping this is your cycle too, I know how devastating last month was for you. I really think your time is coming very soon, it is going to happen for you but the not knowing when and the WAITING is hell I know x x x

Cont....


----------



## filipenko32

Emum how are you? I'm looking back and not seeing much update from you just you helping everyone else! :hugs: I see you're past eggy release, digestive problems are a sign as everything gets backed up doesn't it? I've had that as early as 4dpo on my preggo cycles. :dust: X x x

Pink, I'm pleased for you about the test results because bad luck means that it will happen for you. Personally I don't really care if I'm diagnosed or it's bad luck unexplained as both have successful outcomes for most women. I will freak a bit if I have the antiphospholipid syndrome though as I don't really want it thanks!!!! X x x 

Cont..


----------



## pichi

fayewest said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> ps ...ladies thank you so so so much!! It's hard but I know you understand, I worry about 'going on' to people, but I know that you guys don't mind, I even feel bad crying in front of Mr P sometimes, he's amazing, but he thinks I should be more relaxed ... I am not relaxed, far from it xx
> 
> i had a rant in my journal as to how i'm feeling at the moment too just to get it out my system :) it's horrible when 'she' turns up and ruins what you thought would be a 'perfect' cycle. AF is going to pop up today i think for me. cramping, spotting yesterday, temp drop... the ladies in here are great though :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Pichi - I am thinking that perhaps the egg tried to implant and failed just after, which is why the 'signs' were so intense, and perhaps why the cold sore, and nausea and everything. It's so hard isent it? I hear that clock ticking so damned loud I can barely sleep!! I hope that AF is ok for you, trying to be positive ... 2 1/2 weeks and this loopiness starts all over again ;0) xxxClick to expand...

sorry - just noticed this post :blush:

i was convinced i was pregnant also and because it was cycle after loss i had so much hope pinned on it. Fingers crossed for us both this cycle eh? :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Faye, omg I feel like that at least once a week if not more, especially in the mornings at the moment it's so normal. Emum's advice sounded brilliant to me, you will so get there I just know it bit again the waiting and emotional torment is hell x x x :hugs: by the way when I'm feeling really bad it's helping me to watch a film at the moment something really edgy to take my mind off it. Or cleaning and tidying helps as does running and letting off steam. X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Pichi I'm so sorry you're not and all the signs were there, I can imagine that is just an awful awful feeling. PMA it will be this cycle and it will be a good fresh egg and you'll still be super fertile after mc. :dust: x x x gutted for you though :hugs:


----------



## pichi

thank you hun. fingers crossed again for this month


----------



## filipenko32

Last but definitely NOT least LOZ! How you feeling at the moment? I hope you're ok and not worrying too much but maybe even letting a bit of excitement creep in?? I wish 12 weeks will come really quickly for you. Any cravings?? x x x :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Fili - I am glad you are back and you were well looked after. As dificult as today has been, it is over and you can start to heal physically as well as emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Flip - lovely to hear from you and I am glad you have got today over and done with, we have all been thinking about you and hoping you were ok today, thanks for the support xxx

I think I def need to get out and get running, it always seems to help everything else, i have allowed myself to be lazy and eat crap for a few days now, so i need to get back on track, emotionally and physically. I know what you mean about watching films, I watched back to back Downton Abbey after the mc. On a massive positive note I have the house to focus on, we finally complete tomorrow, so I have an entire house to scrape woodchip wallpaper off!

Much love to you xxxx


----------



## fayewest

pichi said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> ps ...ladies thank you so so so much!! It's hard but I know you understand, I worry about 'going on' to people, but I know that you guys don't mind, I even feel bad crying in front of Mr P sometimes, he's amazing, but he thinks I should be more relaxed ... I am not relaxed, far from it xx
> 
> i had a rant in my journal as to how i'm feeling at the moment too just to get it out my system :) it's horrible when 'she' turns up and ruins what you thought would be a 'perfect' cycle. AF is going to pop up today i think for me. cramping, spotting yesterday, temp drop... the ladies in here are great though :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Pichi - I am thinking that perhaps the egg tried to implant and failed just after, which is why the 'signs' were so intense, and perhaps why the cold sore, and nausea and everything. It's so hard isent it? I hear that clock ticking so damned loud I can barely sleep!! I hope that AF is ok for you, trying to be positive ... 2 1/2 weeks and this loopiness starts all over again ;0) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry - just noticed this post :blush:
> 
> i was convinced i was pregnant also and because it was cycle after loss i had so much hope pinned on it. Fingers crossed for us both this cycle eh? :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!! I think I ov on day 20ish ... how about you? xx


----------



## pichi

fayewest said:


> Fingers crossed!!!! I think I ov on day 20ish ... how about you? xx

i'm usually CD19. it's nice to have someone on the same cycle day :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - I remember getting my first AF after my eric. I was at work and was beyond upset as although I knew we didn't have much of a chance that first month I still had a bit of hope. Luckily my AF wasn't too painful but it is still a big reminder of what we have lost, as emum says cry as much as you need, it is good to let it out.

hugs to you too pichi - sorry that damed biatch appeared, she gets about way too much.


----------



## filipenko32

Faye house renovating will be brilliant and exciting!! :yipee: like a fresh start almost even though I know the house going through has been a longish process for you. Running has helped me soo much. I always feel so much better afterwards BUT it's getting into the mindset and getting off the sofa that's hard lol! I have been going nearly every day though and 30 day shredding for 4 days a week ish??? Have lost about 8lbs now but had a maccy d's today. It was soo good. I had a cheeseburger, diet coke, chicken nuggets, bbqsauce, and one of their ice cream things :munch:


----------



## Emum

Thank God it was a DIET coke, fili. That will have made all the difference :rofl:

Actually I prefer the taste of DC and often order it with the most fattening meals you can think of. Always wonder what the waitress is quietly thinking. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Pink when did your af come back after your Eric? Was it 4 weeks after? Mine is usually 5 but I'm hoping it will be less as I had the tablets 2 weeks ago too! 
I did a preggo test when I got home today and it was a 1-2 on the cb digi! I'm hoping for a not pregnant by early next week. 
I've got to take antibiotics too as a precaution because tissue was left to fester for 2 weeks as the medical management didn't work. Do antibiotics stop you getting pregnant? We are definitely trying before af again even though it never works for us!! :rofl: I am a glutton for punishment!


----------



## filipenko32

Emum how is your daughter?


----------



## filipenko32

I know!! That's what I figured! No lb gain for me:happydance: diet coke fixes everything!



Emum said:


> Thank God it was a DIET coke, fili. That will have made all the difference :rofl:
> 
> Actually I prefer the taste of DC and often order it with the most fattening meals you can think of. Always wonder what the waitress is quietly thinking. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I had eric 18th Oct and AF arrived CD31 (17th Nov). I very much doubt the antibiotics will stop you getting pregnant, some are not good for early pg but will not stop you becoming pg. What are you taking and for how long?

'there is little clinical evidence to suggest that antibiotics create any risk of preventing you from getting pregnant. Sometimes, women that are taking antibiotics will report changes in their ovulatory cycle, particularly in their normal pattern of cervical mucus production. However, studies have not been entirely conclusive at this point. It is just as likely that the infection for which the woman is taking the antibiotic may have prevented her from getting pregnant, rather than the antibiotics themselves. More often than not, antibiotics will actually help you get pregnant by combating whatever infection it is that is in your system in the first place'


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My Eric was 20th October and AF arrived after 28 days, we were all a few days apart weren't we? Fil I'm at work and just getting ready to go home but will have a proper read back and post when I get home.


----------



## fayewest

Lets try and make this our month ... not sure we can do to increase our chances any more but I will eat loads more dark berries and kale ;0)


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Last but definitely NOT least LOZ! How you feeling at the moment? I hope you're ok and not worrying too much but maybe even letting a bit of excitement creep in?? I wish 12 weeks will come really quickly for you. Any cravings?? x x x :hugs:

I'm keeping my head down because I am convinced that this one is going wrong like the last, scan on wednesday will find out then. I feel pretty wretched for feeling negative because all you ladies who would just be happy to have a bfp, but to be frank if my instinct fails me this time it will be the first time ever. Last time I had the smoothness of my previous pregnancies working against the bad feeling that not all was well and that turned out to be bad, as my instinct said. Hoping I feel the way I do from my protection mechanisms but I can't take my own word for it, if you know what I mean.

I have THE most unfortunate craving. Beer. :dohh: Of all the things to crave. Having to make do with cherry coke and various random fruit juices.

Pendulum says baby still has a HB but I can't really trust that either. I am very fond of feeling sure of myself so all this doubt is bugging the heck out of me!


----------



## pichi

oh Lozdi - i hope you shake that feeling and i'm sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip - I know it's been aaaaaaages and aaaaaages! But we are finally here and can move in during March! I was great before my wedding, I ran 3 miles every day and manage to slim down to my ideal size 10, honeymoon pretty quickly munch through that! I will force myself tomorrow morning ;0) :wacko:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone

pichi :hugs: sorry the witch got u

fili - how r u?

hello 2 pink, mrs m,emum,and ickle

faye - :hugs: sorry ur feeling so down today, i was exactly the same my 1st af after m/c, i had my hopes so high that cycle everything was telling me i was pg then the witch smacked me on my birthday of all days i didnt feel to bad to start with but was working an 8.5 hr shift i love my job but the last 4 hrs i only had the cats and dogs to talk to so everything was goin round and round in my head and the more i held my tears in the worse i felt, then in the car on the way home 1 of jessie js songs came on the radio and wen she sang its ok not to be ok i said no im not ok and burst into tears, but shes right its ok not to be ok and were all here for you wen u r feeling down :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Pink - Thanks, it is bloody hard isent it, hope is such a wonderful thing, and its crushing when you feel like it's been taken away xxx

Lodzi - I hope that you are wrong, of course you are bound to be really scared! We are all routing for you to get safely through to week 12 xx


----------



## filipenko32

Loz, beer contains folic acid! I won't insult your pregnancy intelligence to ask you if you're taking a supplement though. Everything youre feeling is both horrible and normal but hopefully unjustified x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Pink, they are called co-amoxiclav and they contain penicillin. 3 a day for 7 days. Gonna get thrush I just know it :wacko:


----------



## fayewest

Hopeithappens - At least i am lucky that I could come home, its double edged though as I don't earn any money when I am not working. You just talk yourself into believing it dont you? Horrible! 

In other news ladies ... I have been using these magic hotpants to exercise in, check them out on facebook, they really work! ;0) xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya hope :wave: I'm ok thanks just want to get my af now! Or not as the case may be! How you doing?


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao Emum. He's not getting a choice. He's away this weekend with his army cadets so we need boys in the barracks. 

I'm actually not that hungry and I've still got a food pack to eat. Think I'm going to have chilli con carne flavour. 

Fili - I'm glad it went smoothly and that you're doing ok. Finally you can move on. I got thrush after the anti-biotics a few weeks ago. Because I was in the 2ww the doc told me to use the pessary or the cream, not the tablet. Hopefully you won't get it though. 

Nothing much to report here. I'm away to have a hot bath to relax. I've been a bit brain foggy today but apparently that'll get better in the next couple of days. Just need to stick with it :)


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz, beer contains folic acid! I won't insult your pregnancy intelligence to ask you if you're taking a supplement though. Everything youre feeling is both horrible and normal but hopefully unjustified x x x

I'm taking huge pregnancy multivits from boots and they are gross because they have fish oil too and each capsule is oily and they make me gag. Made the mistake of scratching my left nostril after taking last night and had to put toothpaste up there after to get rid of the smell!

Unfortunately, the beer I like contains tequila too...an absolute nono!


----------



## ickle pand

Desperados Loz? That's lovely! Damn I can't have any for the next few months either lol!


----------



## Lozdi

I once had awful thrush with antibiotics, and tried to just soldier through it. At one point I was legs up in the bathroom with honey on my twinkle, which did help a bit- chamomile worked well too, I'd make a chamomile tea, then instead of throwing the teabag away I would let it cool then apply it to twinkle. I did eventually give in and got some cream but by then it was almost over lol


----------



## filipenko32

Ha loz! They sound awful though. 

Ickle I think you could mention something 'personal' I think that's ok, it shows honesty. My next job interview will probably involve me mentioning all my miscarriages as i have had so much time off! I think employers appreciate a bit of honesty as they have personal lives too don't they


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Desperados Loz? That's lovely! Damn I can't have any for the next few months either lol!

YES!!!!! Oh blimey seeing the name has tripled the craving :haha::wacko: I swear if I make it as far as going into labour I'm having a bottle for pain relief!


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> I once had awful thrush with antibiotics, and tried to just soldier through it. At one point I was legs up in the bathroom with honey on my twinkle, which did help a bit- chamomile worked well too, I'd make a chamomile tea, then instead of throwing the teabag away I would let it cool then apply it to twinkle. I did eventually give in and got some cream but by then it was almost over lol

:haha: but OUCH!!! And ITCH I hate thrush that itch omg it drives me insane I would put a burning hot teabag on to 'relieve' the itch I get that desperate with it. :dohh: the creams in the shops are so good though now, but why does it always strike at night when you can't get to a pharmacy? And then the next day you have to buy it by whispering "thrush" while the pharmacist says "what?" repeatedly in front of a huge queue behind you. The next thing you know you're running like wildfire into the nearest cafe toilet to apply it but there's a queue for that loo when you get there. Thrush is not pleasant.


----------



## Lozdi

Fili what you just described would make an excellent thrush cream advert! Ending with a giant loud sigh of relief coming from the toilet cubicle leaving the toilet queue exchanging dubious glances!


----------



## ickle pand

Loz - didn't the honey make it worse? I know yoghurt is supposed to help but I've always been told to make sure it's an unsweetened one because the yeast feeds on the sugar.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I get home from work and it's all descended into beer and thrush talk!!!
Fil, so pleased that this chapter has finally closed for you, and sorry again that it ended this way. How you remain so chirpy and considerate to everyone else is beyond me, your parents must have done a fine job teaching you your values and attitude, and once you get back into teaching (when you are 12 weeks, which will not be long!!) the children will be so lucky to have you back. And you are going to be an amazing mum. 
Loz I wish I could say anything to ease your worries but I know the only time they will ease is when you are holding that baby. And I'm sure you will. Can you try root beer or ginger beer or something or would that just not cut it? Kaliber diluted into a very weak shandy so you got the beer taste? 
Faye and Pichi I really feel for you both. It just feels like a month wasted doesn't it.


----------



## Lozdi

The sweetness of honey is a far more natural sweetness than processed sugars plus is has soothing properties, it did sooth the thrush, but its stickiness made it less than practical. :haha:

Ginger beer makes me go all weird, it reacts badly with me especially when pregnant. I will soldier through with no beer or beer substitute, I do think the craving from it stems from it being the largest food/drink based comfort that I got after my mmc. The first time I ever tasted that particular beer was the day I got home from the hospital after the medical, so I associate it with escaping from a bad moment of reality, and diluting the bad feelings and distracting me. It didn't hurt that it tasted great either! I really just want wednesday to come so I can see what is what.

I have been standing up suddenly from a reclined and relaxed position trying to provoke a pregnancy fainting fit and I'm not seeing stars, and thats worrying me. Had that with my boys, and not with the mmc. I know its silly to sit here comparing but I can't help it- I have to be as mentally prepared as possible, as OH has a ton of work over the next few weeks and I can't become useless if the scan goes badly, whereas last time he was in a slow period work wise and I was able to let him take care of the school runs and shopping.

I'm going to sit here and imagine this pint of water is a beer :happydance:


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggs ;0) The thrush talk made me laugh xx

Just had a thought, which is that I am never going to get any younger, only older, I will never have any better potential time to make my body better and fitter than now! This is it, down with the prawn crackers, back on with the running! Fit inside, hot outside ;0) and a perfect baby brewing body xx


----------



## Lozdi

fayewest said:


> Thanks Mrs Miggs ;0) The thrush talk made me laugh xx
> 
> Just had a thought, which is that I am never going to get any younger, only older, I will never have any better potential time to make my body better and fitter than now! This is it, down with the prawn crackers, back on with the running! Fit inside, hot outside ;0) and a perfect baby brewing body xx

I see a serious positive mental attitude on the go there! :hugs: Its true we can only get older not younger, but technically I think we can get younger by way of being as fit as possible, and once we don't take youth and fitness for granted then the odds of being fitter as we get older increase, because we actually do somehting about it. 

(Says the woman sat here finishing a large bag of lays crisps lol)


----------



## pinksmarties

faye - fab pma!! Although me may age chronologically, getting fit and healthy can turn back the clock and make us biologically 'younger'. Whoa! maybe I am much younger than I realised LOL

Loz - I wish I could say or do something that will help take away some of your worries. I can't say anything as I would probably be the same. It is a coping mechanism that I hope you won't need for long, especially after your 12 week scan. I read a report about the way pg women should be treated after a mc as their prenatal care involves much more than just the physical side of thing and shouldn't be treated the same as pg ladies with no history of mc.


----------



## Lozdi

I just went and compared my mmc scan pic to my current 6w scan pic, just out of curiosity really. The beans are very different, obviously, what with the recent one actually being alive at the time of the scan....I see now though I do tend to have large sacs! I dug out my 12w scan from my youngest too and my sac looked big on that one aswell. Saczilla for the win lol it does explain why I show fast, usually with a bump by 8 weeks. I seem to be losing weight lately but after the initial eating for 4, my appetite regulated and I am eating for one and a bit now.

I did notice that the epau sono machine has a much better resolution than the maternity one! :haha: I guess it has to though, for checkig out super early beanies or ovaries and such. I would love to have a whole body sono and see all my organs working...does that make me odd? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A little, but that's why we love you Loz :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

How's everyone today? I'm glad it's Friday!! Still no peak on my CBFM. I bet I get them while DH is away! He wasn't in the mood for DTD last night and I couldn't persuade him, so hopefully we'll have time before he goes tonight. 

Not feeling hungry at the moment, thought I might wake up starving but so far so good :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks mrs migg :hugs: 
Girls on my hospital discharge form it has info about when to try again and it says these words' there is no reason why you should not try again immediately if the pregnancy was planned. You do not have to wait for a normal period.' no ifs or buts, first time I've seen that officially written down!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good to know Fil! Ickle, boo for no peak. Hopefully it wil be tomorrow and you can get the boys in the barracks tonight. 
Rather disappointing temp dip this morning. Ho hum.


----------



## filipenko32

How much did it dip by mrs migg?


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle, praying for your peak


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It went to 36.72 from around the 37 mark I think. Which it usually does on an AF cycle.


----------



## Tarabay

Girls, sorry to but in!! I have just done a test and it's waaaaayyy lighter than yesterday's!! I would have said my fmu was more concentrated too! Wig I hadn't of tested now!!:( I done a frer and an IC and u can barely even see a line on the IC! What am I gna do??


----------



## fayewest

Hi Tara, I know its hard but try and stop doing them, you are just going to make yourself bonkers, there are 101 reasons why it could be lighter, just to do with the food you have eaten/drinks yesterday etc etc. If you are super worried please go and see your doc, I am sure its fine but it might make you feel better ;0) xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsmig - why the open circle though? That might explain some of the temp drop without thinking AF on its way. 9dpo still early as your last month was 12dpo.

ickle - boo for no peak. I hope you manage to persuade OH tonight. When does he go away?

Fili - how are you today?. New start, new cycle. :hugs: Interesting info they gave you too!

Hi Loz - what have you planned for today/weekend?

Hello to emum, faye, mohini, tara, hope, pichi, mrsmm, debzie. Hope I haven't missed anyone.

afm - I have my second session of acupuncture this afternoon. Feeling a bit nauseas last night and this morning but I am definitely NOT thinking of it as a symptom. I just hope I am not getting a bug as usually I have a cast iron stomach.


----------



## fayewest

I managed a run ... just a quick one but I did it ;0) 3 months away from fitness! Morning ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I woke up earlier Pink so I had to temp earlier. I think it was accurate as I had just woken up after several hours of unbroken sleep. Some mornings it is earlier as mark gets up to go for a run at 5.45 and I need to temp then in case I don't properly fall back to sleep again.


----------



## Emum

Hugs Tara. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do now but wait it out and see what happens. It looks from your chart that you are about CD27 so around the time AF would be due? We'll all be sending you positive vibes and hoping she stays away but you are still too early to be scanned and I think it's unlikely that you'll persuade anyone to do a series of bloods this early either.

If you can, try taking things very easy for the next few days. As much feet up time as you can get, and eat healthily and hopefully your bean is fine and bedding in nicely in there.


----------



## auntylolo

Morning girls, hope you are all well. I've been lurking rather than posting, so I am still here but more in spirit:hugs:
I'm out for this month, the witch flew in this morning after a thoroughly awful 2ww of ss. On the plus side, I had another 12 day lp, so I'm pretty sure that's my normal now. I've persuaded dh to try smep this month, he was really upset this morning when I told him af had come. Tbh, I think it hit him harder than it did me, maybe because we conceived staright away last time, bless him.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - What temp do you get if you use the temp adjuster? Waking up earlier will still make a difference and it might bring it back in line with your other temps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I suppose I could try that. Because I hardly ever get time to put my computer on I never use it. Antelope so good to see you, and so sorry the witch flew in. Isn't it horrible. Good luck with the smep. I think that's going to be my next step. Good news about the luteal phase though.
Tara, like Emum says there is nothing you can do now but also there could be many reasons why your line is fainter. Just take each day at a time, when PAL that is all you can do. It's a really difficult time I know.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - what time did you get up and I'll tell you your adjusted time. I was thinkingt he same as ickle which is why I asked. The variablity from uneven waking has got to be more than adjusted figure. I think FF adjusts roughly 0.12 for every hour (0.06 per half hour).


----------



## Lozdi

Tara hun, try not to worry (easier suggested than done I know) Hcg can fluctuate alot in early pregnancy despite what they say about doubling times, its so early that no scan would reassure you, and bloods would probably just cause more stress than relief. I expect what foods you eat can have an impact on hcg concentrations in urine just like what you drink can. How do you feel in yourself?

Sorry AF got you Lolo.

I could murder the witch! The damn b*tch is upsetting all my friends! :gun:

I broke my pregnancy record for throwing up today- after no throwing up since 2 days after my last scan I have thrown up twice today :happydance: I have never thrown up twice in one day while pregnant before- like Pink I too have a cast iron stomach! I still temp, I don't know why but I just can't stop. You can track the coldness of the weather by my temps at the moment lol a steady drop in the lats few days then I turned the heating way up last night and went back to being toasty.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink, I had a go but couldn't make sense of it and then had to turn the computer off as I had to get Edie up from her nap for playgroup. I usually get up at 7.30 but this morning it was 5.45.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Actually it is usually 7.30 to 8 ish. It does vary though.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Actually it is usually 7.30 to 8 ish. It does vary though.

I wake up randomly at all sorts of times. Its a bugger for the temping! I notice the big differences though when I have a big sleep in, then I get temps of 37+


----------



## Emum

I've just plugged your data into the FF temp adjuster Mrs Miggins and it says if you had temped at 7.45, your temp would have been 36.97. Does that help :)?


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just been lurking for a while. just feel like nothing is happening still low on cbfm. took soy cd3-7 and have changed prenatals to conceive +. Think ov is on track for next week as i have wayery cm at the mo. oh is home so I am making the most pda strangely increased sex drive.


----------



## Emum

For those who liked the chocolate orange cake, this is what I made today, which is also dead easy and very nice. In spoiler mode not to torment ickle though!


Spoiler
Mix together in a large bowl:
225g self raising flour
2 tsp baking powder
180g sugar
50g sultanas
1 large grated carrot
2 bananas mashed up
2 eggs
150mls vegetable oil
2 tsp mixed spice

Splat it into a 2lb loaf tin and bake for 45 mins to 1 hour at 180 until skewer comes out clean. Allow to cool, then ice with cream cheese frosting, made by combining half a tub of philli with about 2 mugs full of icing sugar, 2 tsp of soft butter and 1 tsp vanilla essence.

You can add walnuts to the cake mix if you like but my kids don't like em.

Carrot cake for the lazy!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> For those who liked the chocolate orange cake, this is what I made today, which is also dead easy and very nice. In spoiler mode not to torment ickle though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Mix together in a large bowl:
> 225g self raising flour
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 180g sugar
> 50g sultanas
> 1 large grated carrot
> 2 bananas mashed up
> 2 eggs
> 150mls vegetable oil
> 2 tsp mixed spice
> 
> Splat it into a 2lb loaf tin and bake for 45 mins to 1 hour at 180 until skewer comes out clean. Allow to cool, then ice with cream cheese frosting, made by combining half a tub of philli with about 2 mugs full of icing sugar, 2 tsp of soft butter and 1 tsp vanilla essence.
> 
> You can add walnuts to the cake mix if you like but my kids don't like em.
> 
> Carrot cake for the lazy!

Will be trying that one!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> It went to 36.72 from around the 37 mark I think. Which it usually does on an AF cycle.

When you got up, as it was earlier will definitely be making a difference!! Definitely! I agree with emum! Got a good feeling about this cycle for you mrs migg, is it the first cycle on Angus cactus? 



Tarabay said:


> Girls, sorry to but in!! I have just done a test and it's waaaaayyy lighter than yesterday's!! I would have said my fmu was more concentrated too! Wig I hadn't of tested now!!:( I done a frer and an IC and u can barely even see a line on the IC! What am I gna do??

Tara I really hope they keep getting darker Hun, keep testing at the same time everyday and if they don't get darker I'm sorry to say that it could be a chemical but anything can happen in pregnancy. Mine got darker straight away and there was no baby there for ages!! Fx for you x x x



Lozdi said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> For those who liked the chocolate orange cake, this is what I made today, which is also dead easy and very nice. In spoiler mode not to torment ickle though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Mix together in a large bowl:
> 225g self raising flour
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 180g sugar
> 50g sultanas
> 1 large grated carrot
> 2 bananas mashed up
> 2 eggs
> 150mls vegetable oil
> 2 tsp mixed spice
> 
> Splat it into a 2lb loaf tin and bake for 45 mins to 1 hour at 180 until skewer comes out clean. Allow to cool, then ice with cream cheese frosting, made by combining half a tub of philli with about 2 mugs full of icing sugar, 2 tsp of soft butter and 1 tsp vanilla essence.
> 
> You can add walnuts to the cake mix if you like but my kids don't like em.
> 
> Carrot cake for the lazy!
> 
> 
> Will be trying that one!Click to expand...

Liked I was drooling!! I have copy cut and pasted and will be attempting this next week! I will let you know x x x:cake:


----------



## Emum

The best thing is that it has a carrot, a handful of raisins and two bananas in it, so if you succumb and eat the whole cake, that's 4 of your 5 a day, so its healthy really :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yay 5 a day (5 portions a day) yay!! 

Girls I'm so happy for my b and b friend Andrea who had recurrent miscarriages. She is nearly 12 weeks now and everything is perfect. But the thing is she got pregnant straight after her last miscarriage without a period and she called this baby 'oopsie' :rofl:. :cloud9: I think you know her mrs migg? X x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I shall definitely be trying that one Emum! And thank you, that definitely sounds like a better temp! Fil this is my first cycle back on the agnus castus. I've been taking it sporadically since ovulation. 
Yes, I know of Andrea, come across her on a couple of threads. Great to hear she is coming up to 12 weeks. I love success stories!
I am another pregnant real life friend down! My friend Shelly had her second baby this afternoon, Shelly has never had a loss but it takes her over a year to get pregnant. Her new daughter is a progesterone cream success!


----------



## filipenko32

That's great about your friend. 
Hmm I wonder if we all eat emum's recipe we will all fall preggo?? Secret fertility cake! Ohh mrs migg wouldnt it be exciting if you got pregnant this cycle after taking Angus cactus like you did with your daughter? :wohoo:


----------



## pinksmarties

MRsmig - Sorry, work went mental then I had to go straight to acupuncture lady but it looks like emum sorted you out temp wise.

loz - YAY for increased throwing up!! It is reassuring to have these signs especially if you haven't had then for a few days. Wednesday will soon be here with more reassurances for you.

emum - I'll have to copy and try another weekend, this one is booked up with orange cake and maybe guiness cake.

Debzie - hope ov isn't too far away and make the most of the increased drive!!

tara - the other ladies have said everything I would say. Try to take things easy and hope its just fluctuating hcg. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

I had my second acupuncture. Bit different this week. Had a good feel of my stomach/torso noting I had sore points acoss my mid section. I wonder if that was related to feeling a bit nauseous this morning (feeling better atm but I haven't had much chance to eat today) Then burning moxa and needles on my chest. I asked about is she would do different things at different points in my cycle but she said she is concentrating on the whole, realignment etc of me before looking at specific like increased blood flow to womb. I have to make more of an effort to get to bed by 10.45 and drink more fluids.

I'll admit I am not sure about it all but I am open and willing so we'll see.


----------



## filipenko32

The acupuncturist sounds very thorough pink I never got any of that when I went for a few they just stuck needles in and left me for 40 mins! Sounds good! X


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - she is really good and talks a lot too, asking me how things are going, ttc wise, relatioship wise etc a bit like mini counselling session. How are you today? Taking things easy for a few days at least. Thats lovely news about your friend. It is nice to see sucess stories.


----------



## Lozdi

A friend of mine messaged me today to tell me his Lady is pregnant, after losses. Its their first child together and he has 2 already so hopefully this will be her sticky bean. I have recommended asprin as a precaution. I'm a huge fan of it since it stopped my palpitations!

I wonder if there is any wriggle room at all in Ickle's LL? I have a super healthy (ish) flapjack recipe, no syrup in it at all just dark brown sugar, low fat margarine instead of butter, honey, oats, and bananas. 

I feel mega nauseous this is way out of pregnancy character, wondering now if it is a bug and I have just copped it first this time. (I'm usually the last in my family to be taken down).


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> The acupuncturist sounds very thorough pink I never got any of that when I went for a few they just stuck needles in and left me for 40 mins! Sounds good! X

See that sounds barbaric to me! 

How are you bearing up today? Not overdoing it running too much round fields I hope!


----------



## Emum

Am off out now to meet DH and then off to the theatre. Friday night is date night in our house! Not sure I am that keen on the play we are going to see to be honest but it is right up DH's street and as I bought the tickets, I can't really complain, I don't think.

Loz you flapjack recipe sounds lovely though probably not on Ickle's plan for the time being. Would be good if you could post the recipe though and I'll give it a whirl. I love flapjacks and they are very good while pregnant for all that slow release energy, so you can get stuck in.


----------



## Lozdi

Next time I make them I will measure what I use so I can assemble an actual recipe, so far I just tend to chuck it all in the pan over a low heat and mix it all up. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

I am going out with OH and FIL?MIL tonight for a meal. I owuld love a glass of wine as the bottle in the fridge has been calling my name this week. What are peoples thoughts on a glass in the 2ww?

Flapjack sounds good!


----------



## lilblossom

I had this concern when i found out i was pregnant before because i had a glass of wine before i found out and was told that the first couple weeks do not effect anything really as you would just be implanting and haven't at that point been providing much in the way of nutrients...I am sure a glass won't hurt anything.


----------



## Lozdi

I had a couple of beers in my 2ww on this bfp cycle (one beer a night on a couple of nights not all in one go) I had a massive boozing session the night before I found out I was pregnant with my youngest (4 pints of cider) and panicked when I realised the next day that I was slightly late! He is 4 now, and absolutely fine. Enjoy the wine pink! :wine:


----------



## pichi

as one of the girls on a thread said 'Drink 'til it's pink' haha i'm tea total so i don't have that temptation


----------



## Lozdi

I'm allergic to hangovers myself, the last one I had was after that 4 cider session just before finding out about my youngest! I am missing the taste of my favourite beer right now, but I have lots of fruit juice instead which is just as tasty!


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi said:


> I wonder if there is any wriggle room at all in Ickle's LL? I have a super healthy (ish) flapjack recipe, no syrup in it at all just dark brown sugar, low fat margarine instead of butter, honey, oats, and bananas.

There's no wriggle room at all - just the food packs and water or black tea/coffee. I'm not even allowed chewing gum :( 

I took this afternoon off work because I wasn't feeling great. Really glad I did. I had a bit of breakdown earlier while I was making my teatime meal pack. DH gave me a pep talk and told me how strong I am and how much he believes I can do this, which made all the difference. I just hope I can carry on the PMA without him this weekend. I've promised him that if I cheat I'll tell him and not hide it.

All these recipes sound lovely. I fully intend to revisit them all after this diet and try them out :) 



Emum said:


> Am off out now to meet DH and then off to the theatre. Friday night is date night in our house! Not sure I am that keen on the play we are going to see to be honest but it is right up DH's street and as I bought the tickets, I can't really complain, I don't think.

I hope the play is better than you think. DH and I need a date night out, we've not done much in a while.



pinksmarties said:


> I am going out with OH and FIL?MIL tonight for a meal. I owuld love a glass of wine as the bottle in the fridge has been calling my name this week. What are peoples thoughts on a glass in the 2ww?
> 
> Flapjack sounds good!

I think you're fine this early on. There'd be no implantation so any embryo would be living off the progesterone for a while yet anyway.


----------



## Lozdi

Aww, well, you can use the healthy flapjack recipe after you have completed your LL!

While he is away this weekend you will carry on with the PMA because you know what completing this diet means for you. And if you wobble, which is normal especially if your facing major dietary change then you come on here and let it all out and we will all now shut up about recipes, at least until you are either finish the LL or get a bfp. :flower:

Black tea sucks, aren't you allowed say green tea or peppermint tea instead? No calories in those and they are both very good for you.

I love water love love love it!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah we're allowed any tea that's made with the leaf rather than the fruit so I'm going shopping for some different ones tomorrow. I meant black as in without milk :) I've been craving odd things though, as well as the usual chips, chinese and Mars Bars I've been craving lettuce and cucumber lol! That probably just means I've not been drinking enough water.


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: I know you mean without milk...I just can't drink it that way yuk! I used to have 2 sugars as well as milk but now I'm on decaf I find that it has a weaker taste and so I just don't bother with the sugar anymore. This tea talk makes me want one- good job its decaf so I can drink it this late! I am having a craving for tomatoes. I expect you will get all sorts of cravings on your diet, it will mentally prepare you for pregnancy cravings! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

if i remember the first 3 days on LL are the hardest but once you get over that you get into the swing of it :)


----------



## ickle pand

Pregnancy cravings! That's an exciting thought Loz :)

Yeah that's what I've heard too Pichi. We were told to avoid the bars until day 4, so I'm looking forward to one of those as my treat.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love drink till its pink! I drink in the 2ww, not to excess and I avoid planning nights out (not that I ever have a night out) in the 2ww. But OH and I often have a couple of drinks a couple of nights a week. Since autumn 2008 I have been either ttc, pregnant, or breast feeding (or recovering from a miscarriage) and so I try to live my life normally. After the losses and spending months ttc I can't spend months avoiding wine or not having a runny egg just to see that white space and AF. But I don't get drunk, and as soon as I get a bfp I cease all bad things. Obviously!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I love drink till its pink! I drink in the 2ww, not to excess and I avoid planning nights out (not that I ever have a night out) in the 2ww. But OH and I often have a couple of drinks a couple of nights a week. Since autumn 2008 I have been either ttc, pregnant, or breast feeding (or recovering from a miscarriage) and so I try to live my life normally. After the losses and spending months ttc I can't spend months avoiding wine or not having a runny egg just to see that white space and AF. But I don't get drunk, and as soon as I get a bfp I cease all bad things. Obviously!

I love runny eggs and miss them terribly, I'll have 2 a day as part of my birth recovery food plan (provided I get that far).

It would be madness to avoid things like the odd couple of drinks and runny eggs in the 2ww, doing that to yourself would just heighten the difficulty of the wait!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It does, and increases the frustration and pain when the witch flies in. Best just to enjoy things in moderation.


----------



## hopeithappens

well def feeling a bit low today i dont no how many dpo i am but got a bfn, the witch should b here by sun at the latest, the not nice pain i keep gettin on the left is flaring up again, bbs r getting shooting pains and my face has broken out which happened a wk before af last month well atleast i had a clear face for a wk longer :haha: so having a very much needed archers and lemonade and a chinese, but then went on fb and about 3 of my friends who r preg who dont know each other have near enough posted the pics of their bump at the same time, dont get me wrong a really am happy for them, just makes me feel sad with the witch near enough staring me in the face, excuse the rant just needed to get that out


----------



## Emum

Am back, and OH is taking the babysitter home. The play was much better than I expected, but it was flipping cold getting there and back!

Am off to bed now. Talk in the morning!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you enjoyed date night Emum! I had a nice night too, it was my dads birthday tea so OH and me plus Edie and my stepson Joe went for tea. My two sisters were there, plus my step sister and one of my step brothers so it was quite the family occasion. My dad and stepmum run a cafe so cooking for 10 is water off a ducks back to my stepmum. I don't know how she does it!


----------



## pinksmarties

Back too. Thanks ladies for the advice. I didn't get chance to read them before I left but in the end I didn't have any. I am not a big drinker (1-2 glasses every couple of months or so) but the rose in the fridge kept jumping at me during the week. When I got there I just didn't fancy it.

Glad you had a nice date emum - boy is it cold outside though. Had to jump into bed with the electric blanket to warm up.

Your Dads birthday tea sounded lovely mrsmig. It's nice when the family all get together. I agree that we have to keep on living our lives and can't stop everything good, that is why I have cut all caffeine from my diet except chocolate. That is going too far!! 

Forgot to say my lady acupuncture person when measuring out certain points said my pubic bone was quite low. That expalins my jelly belly as I have nothing to hold it in! I wonder if that means I'll show earlier than normal when I get my bfp?

Hope - enjoy the archers. Don't feel bad about letting it out on here that is what we are here for and totally understand. I hope AF doesn't show. My mum was telling me that she had bad breakouts from day one with my sister so you never know till the witch arrives.


----------



## pinksmarties

Not a good start to my early bed routine!!


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, hope you are all well, just checking in ;0) am away this weekend scraping walls and trying to remove 40 years of woodchip. What fun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Your acupuncture lady sounds lovely Pink. Hope, sorry I must have missed your post but I totally feel for you, last week I had 2 separate friends posting pregnancy announcements on Facebook 2 minutes apart. You are happy for them but it doesn't mean you enjoy seeing it written there. My skin has broken out massively too which is really unusual for me. Stupid hormones.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg I'm liking the skin outbreak! When will you start testing? Or will you just :ignore: until period is missed? X 

Pink X x x. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm trying to hang on till Wednesday. AF threw me last month by turning up on day 30 which is really unusual so even though normally it would be due around tuesday I'm not so sure now. The earlier ovulation suggests I wouldn't be that late though. I'm having crazy vivid dreams as well.


----------



## pinksmarties

OOh vivid dreams are a good sign Mrmmig!! I'd hang on as much a possible, thats my plan this month too.

Hi fili - any plans for today?

afm - I am a bit concerned as my temps don't seem to be as high post ov this month as they have been in the past few months. Usually I am up past 37 by 4dpo. It is not as if preov levels where lower and there is is a corresponding rise. I just hope it is not a hormonal thing. Dec/Jan cycle looks perfect and that is the one I sat out - argh.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - could it be that there weathers been cooler lately?


----------



## pichi

Pink - your temps are still in a high range so i think it's fine. like ickle said it may well be the climate change we've has lately. i've noticed my temps a fraction lower in winter months


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink that is annoying. Hopefully it won't be a bad sign though. I have faith in the acupuncture! She sounds really thorough. I was having a feel of my foot last night and felt s massive bit of congestion around the ovary/ tube point. This is unusual as well so I tried not to stimulate it too much. I had a bit of reflexology at the start of my cycle so I'm hoping this helped. 
Fili, how are you today? Physically and emotionally I mean?
Hi everyone else!


----------



## Emum

OK I'm going to break my rule and symptom spot! 7dpo today I think.

From 2dpo have had a full feeling in my tummy and a lot of pressure. My digestive system has slowed right down, and my breasts are very sore. I am incredibly bloated and gassy and have backache. This morning I woke up with heartburn and felt incredibly sick. Little spasms in the uterus last night, and I was so bloated last night that I had to leave the top button of a pair of size 14 jeans undone (I normally wear a size 10). CBFM has been high for the last 10 days. I'm on to the second batch of sticks now and its gone from only having one line in the last few days to having a second faint line again today (I didn't get a peak but when I got my positive OPK the CBFM had 2 similar strength lines so I don't know why it didn't read it as peak and asked me to keep testing).

Really frustrating that it is far too early to do a test, and I think I will drive myself mad for the next week! And be mega disappointed if this month is another bust.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, well I'm just deciding what to do today definitely going for a run but housework needs doing.
I'm feeling 'uneasy' is the best way to describe it! Physically I've got massive ulcers on the end of my tongue from the operation. Think I bit my own tongue! 
I'm excited that I'm probably going to ov again after having a d and c! So we will try and catch that egg but it never usually works before af, oh well you never know! 
Everyone, really hoping for a bfp on here soon, we are all trying so hard it's got to happen for us! x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, positive as ever! And as for catching the egg straight away, well there is a first time for everything! 
Emum, those symptoms sound promising! I hope this is your month. And while I am not symptom spotting either, here are mine :winkwink:
Tender breasts and itchy nipples. 
Weird dreams (involving Jamie Oliver and Gerald Durrell)
Also slow digestion
Tiredness
Slightly more frequent needing to wee (but this is normal for pre AF)
But I am not symptom spotting.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum and mrs migg, I will jump for joy of you're both pregnant this month!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> I love drink till its pink! I drink in the 2ww, not to excess and I avoid planning nights out (not that I ever have a night out) in the 2ww. But OH and I often have a couple of drinks a couple of nights a week. Since autumn 2008 I have been either ttc, pregnant, or breast feeding (or recovering from a miscarriage) and so I try to live my life normally. After the losses and spending months ttc I can't spend months avoiding wine or not having a runny egg just to see that white space and AF. But I don't get drunk, and as soon as I get a bfp I cease all bad things. Obviously!
> 
> I love runny eggs and miss them terribly, I'll have 2 a day as part of my birth recovery food plan (provided I get that far).
> 
> It would be madness to avoid things like the odd couple of drinks and runny eggs in the 2ww, doing that to yourself would just heighten the difficulty of the wait!Click to expand...

I HATE that I can't have runny eggs. In Canada, they tell you not to eat ANY eggs, so I have cartons of pasteurized ones, but that means I only get scrambled eggs. I'm dying for a hard boiled egg here! We also can't have deli meat and I'm craving a ham and cheese omelette for breakfast!


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> OK I'm going to break my rule and symptom spot! 7dpo today I think.
> 
> From 2dpo have had a full feeling in my tummy and a lot of pressure. My digestive system has slowed right down, and my breasts are very sore. I am incredibly bloated and gassy and have backache. This morning I woke up with heartburn and felt incredibly sick. Little spasms in the uterus last night, and I was so bloated last night that I had to leave the top button of a pair of size 14 jeans undone (I normally wear a size 10). CBFM has been high for the last 10 days. I'm on to the second batch of sticks now and its gone from only having one line in the last few days to having a second faint line again today (I didn't get a peak but when I got my positive OPK the CBFM had 2 similar strength lines so I don't know why it didn't read it as peak and asked me to keep testing).
> 
> Really frustrating that it is far too early to do a test, and I think I will drive myself mad for the next week! And be mega disappointed if this month is another bust.

Emum, those all sound GREAT! I think I had everything but the full feeling. Even now, I don't feel pregnant sometimes, but my doctor says that's because my uterus is tilted toward my back, so I likely won't show for even longer than most women.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Sarah! Good to see you! That's a shame you won't get to show until a little later, but at least your clothes will fit you longer. I can't believe you are 9 weeks already!


----------



## Lozdi

Theres nothing wrong with eating ham Sarah, but maybe if its been left out there is a small risk of certain bacteria being on it. Over here, pre cooked deli meats come in there own packaging unless you get it from the supermarket deli counter, we have no rules about not eating ham but pate is a huge nono, also some cheeses and runny eggs, but scrambled eggs are fine, as they are cooked thoroughly. If you use properly packaged ham instead of from a counter and make sure you use regular cheddar and not any of those contra indicated cheeses then there is no reason at all to deny yourself a ham and cheese omelette. Lets face it, thats a winning omelette combo and I think you should go for it!

If you are still wary about ham, try it with vegetarian bacon, which really just tastes like a smoky ham, and looks very similar- I combo that with cheesy scrambled eggs and toast and its gorgeous!

Ladies! Stop symptom spotting! Wait for the bfp, then spot the symptoms!


----------



## Emum

Sarah Anne I have a severely retroverted uterus (bicornuate too just to add to the picture) and I showed really early. With my first I was in maternity clothes at 16 weeks, with my second at 12 weeks and with my third by about 6 weeks :). With my last one, everyone knew long before I was ready to announce as I looked about 6 months pregnant by around 10 weeks. Not helped by the fact I am usually quite tall and slim, and had morning sickness and lost weight everywhere but boobs and belly. I looked like a glamour model with a basketball stuck to her front!

Ok new symptoms - sense of smell has gone mad today. I've asked DH to speak to DS1 about personal hygiene as suddenly the whole house seems to pong of 12 year old boy! And I am massively irritable.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg emum!! Getting excited for you now!! :yipee: Hurray for 12 year old boy pong to help you realise those symptoms you're not spotting!!


----------



## Lozdi

I noticed (TMI) rather strong smelling pee in my 2ww, which apparently is common on a bfp cycle. Maybe because pee has a stronger smell or because sense of smell is heighetened although I only just really started getting heightened sense of smell this past few days. I hate pot noodles, or Not Foodles as we call them, but OH likes them. I used to like the smell of them just not the taste but the smell set my tummy off today-yuk!

Thinking about making fish pie today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not Foodles made me proper belly laugh Loz!! 
I have had strong wee as well actually but think I may be a little dehydrated. *gets up to get glass of squash*


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not Foodles made me proper belly laugh Loz!!
> I have had strong wee as well actually but think I may be a little dehydrated. *gets up to get glass of squash*

:haha:

Mmmmm squash. I have some robinson's peach squash hidden in my pregnancy food stash (the stuff no one gets to share lol) The kids have orange and that lives in the normal cupboard. I'm super thirsty today!


----------



## filipenko32

You've got a thirsty baby loz! When's your next scan I can't remember when you said?


----------



## Lozdi

I think its saczilla that is thirsty! Scan is on wednesday. I have my booking appt on tuesday- I feel as though I don't want to go to the booking appt until I have had wednesdays scan. :wacko:


----------



## Emum

Just gone to help myself to a slice of the carrot cake to discover DD has licked all the frosting off! Somehow I don't fancy it much any more :)

Did I mention the increased appetite?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know what you mean Loz. But try to enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum you are doing great with the symptoms! Have you been putting them into ff? How many points has it given you?


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Just gone to help myself to a slice of the carrot cake to discover DD has licked all the frosting off! Somehow I don't fancy it much any more :)
> 
> Did I mention the increased appetite?

:haha: a girl after my own heart!!! :cake:

Loz don't worry it will be worth it to go to your booking appt too you'll see x x


----------



## filipenko32

:flasher: for emum, :flasher: for mrs migg and :flasher: for Tara! And some sticky :dust:


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum you are doing great with the symptoms! Have you been putting them into ff? How many points has it given you?

23. But not sure what a good score at 7dpo would be, so no idea how to interpret that!

I know it's dangerous to SS and I usually try not to, as I've convinced myself before and been wrong. But I seem to have opened a lid on that particular vice today!


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh sod it emum I'm symptom spotting now and there's no way I could be pregnant as my tests are still positive lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - you and your symptom spotting :haha: Hope today hasn't been to hard on you and well done even thinking about going for a run, way too cold for me to even consider, not that I would anyway. I hope those ulcers go away asap as they are so painful and really annoying as you always seem to bite them without thinking.:wacko:

Emum - those are mightly fine looking signs. Fingers crossed that your FF predictor keeps on rising. Oh and I am in the middle of making your cake!!

mrsmig - despite the fact you are not S&S :winkwink: for you too things are sounding promising. This month has been so good so far with OH getting a second interview that it has to be your luck too and get your bfp. I so, so, so want this for you.

SA- how have you been? Like Fili I can't believe it has been 9 weeks already!! Do you have another scan booked? And I agree no problems having a cheese omlete as long as it is the hard cheese variety.

Loz - hope the not foodle didn't make you too sick and how did your fish pie go? I still have my crystals on the bedside table. I hold one each night, the one that 'calls' to me the most. Should I be doing anything else with them?

Tara - I tried stalking you, I hope you are okay hun. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, mrsmm, faye, ickle, mohini, pichi. :hi:

afm - ANOTHER DIY day but that is the last bit of sawing type work. That last bit of skirting is on and I just need to paint that and the wall then wait for the carpet fitters and furniture to arrive then its done - phew.

I have no symptoms to report as still only 4dpo and I am trying not to think about it really but have started FF chart staring so I am not doing so well :haha: For some reason I don't think this is my month and atm I am okay with that, but that might change next week!

I used a different bbt this month so wondering if that might make a difference, but doubt it as I have used it from teh beginning so maybe it is just the temperature outside, I hope so. Thanks for the reassurance ladies.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink! 4dpo!?! You should be symptom spotting by now!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

You can put them under your pillow, but to be honest, having them beside your bed is good enough. Maybe pop the one you are most drawn to into your pocket in the daytime to keep it near.

Fish pie didn't get made.....as my oldest's dad offered to get everyone takeaway so we had burgers and chips :haha: will do the fish pie tomorrow- or in a bit if I get the urge!

I ended up with 77 points on FF before the I stopped entering symptom details, but I did enter in info right up to 15 dpo it wasn't on 77 points on 11 dpo when I got the bfp, I can't remember what it said then, not alot if I remember right.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Pink! 4dpo!?! You should be symptom spotting by now!!!!

:rofl: You bad influence you! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: 

Pink you're very good DIY - ing! Putting me and my hubby to shame. Hubby cannot do DIY at all and I'm no better!


----------



## Lozdi

Tara hasn't posted anywhere since her last post on here, I hope all is well.


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Tara hasn't posted anywhere since her last post on here, I hope all is well.

She was on and reading around 7.20 tonight though, so doesn't sound like she's been rushed to hospital or anything. I suspect she's maybe just trying to keep things low key until she sees what's going to happen with her bean.


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh good I'm glad she has been spotted so to speak.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> :haha:
> 
> Pink you're very good DIY - ing! Putting me and my hubby to shame. Hubby cannot do DIY at all and I'm no better!

Watched my Dad doing it since I was young. I am quite good at doing supposedly 'male' things like map reading, spacial awareness etc. OH wasn't very good at DIY things a few years ago but is much more confident now. You put me to shame with your exercise. I'll do your DIY if you do my exercise!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Pink! 4dpo!?! You should be symptom spotting by now!!!!
> 
> :rofl: You bad influence you! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: yep!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, isn't it past your bedtime? :haha:


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hey Sarah! Good to see you! That's a shame you won't get to show until a little later, but at least your clothes will fit you longer. I can't believe you are 9 weeks already!

Thanks Mrs Miggins! I'm okay with not showing until later, lol. I'm not telling my boss until I'm through the first trimester and I'm glad my belly won't be telling her before then! I can't believe I'm 9 weeks already either! Yikes!


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> fili - you and your symptom spotting :haha: Hope today hasn't been to hard on you and well done even thinking about going for a run, way too cold for me to even consider, not that I would anyway. I hope those ulcers go away asap as they are so painful and really annoying as you always seem to bite them without thinking.:wacko:
> 
> Emum - those are mightly fine looking signs. Fingers crossed that your FF predictor keeps on rising. Oh and I am in the middle of making your cake!!
> 
> mrsmig - despite the fact you are not S&S :winkwink: for you too things are sounding promising. This month has been so good so far with OH getting a second interview that it has to be your luck too and get your bfp. I so, so, so want this for you.
> 
> SA- how have you been? Like Fili I can't believe it has been 9 weeks already!! Do you have another scan booked? And I agree no problems having a cheese omlete as long as it is the hard cheese variety.
> 
> Loz - hope the not foodle didn't make you too sick and how did your fish pie go? I still have my crystals on the bedside table. I hold one each night, the one that 'calls' to me the most. Should I be doing anything else with them?
> 
> Tara - I tried stalking you, I hope you are okay hun. :hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else, mrsmm, faye, ickle, mohini, pichi. :hi:
> 
> afm - ANOTHER DIY day but that is the last bit of sawing type work. That last bit of skirting is on and I just need to paint that and the wall then wait for the carpet fitters and furniture to arrive then its done - phew.
> 
> I have no symptoms to report as still only 4dpo and I am trying not to think about it really but have started FF chart staring so I am not doing so well :haha: For some reason I don't think this is my month and atm I am okay with that, but that might change next week!
> 
> I used a different bbt this month so wondering if that might make a difference, but doubt it as I have used it from teh beginning so maybe it is just the temperature outside, I hope so. Thanks for the reassurance ladies.

Thanks Pink! My doctor advised me not to have any soft cheese or pate as well. I can have an omelette as long as the eggs are pasteurized and the cheese is hard, but I want a runny or hard boiled egg, lol. I can't believe I'm 9 weeks either! 

I don't have my next scan booked yet, but they're in the process. I have IPS testing coming up soon, so I'll have another scan sometime in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> You can put them under your pillow, but to be honest, having them beside your bed is good enough. Maybe pop the one you are most drawn to into your pocket in the daytime to keep it near.
> 
> Fish pie didn't get made.....as my oldest's dad offered to get everyone takeaway so we had burgers and chips :haha: will do the fish pie tomorrow- or in a bit if I get the urge!
> 
> I ended up with 77 points on FF before the I stopped entering symptom details, but I did enter in info right up to 15 dpo it wasn't on 77 points on 11 dpo when I got the bfp, I can't remember what it said then, not alot if I remember right.

I had 77 points from about 12dpo and then they stopped going up.


----------



## filipenko32

Sarah did you have a d and c with your miscarriage or did you naturally miscarry? X


----------



## ickle pand

How's everyone today?

I'm good. Made it through 3 days of the diet so far. So things should get easier from now on. I get to have a bar today, so I've picked a toffee one. Can't wait! We've got a wee check up session at 5 to see how we're getting on. I'm been really emotional and I'm starting to think that this might be all the emotions I stuffed down with food coming out. 

Yet another High this morning. Boo! I've lined up all my tests and still can't see a pattern to them. That's 17 tests done now though so if nothing happens in the next couple of days then I'm out for this cycle. I've decided I'll give soy a break for now because only 3 cycles in a row are recommended. I'm not sure is I'll start taking agnus castus again or not though.


----------



## babybopuu

Hi ladies, just wondering i can can join you here. My husband and i are ttc for no2, have a 18month boy and had my second missed mc in November at 11 weeks, starting ttc again once i got bfn two weeks after d&c, so have just started my forth cycle of ttc, got my af on thrusday. I also was diagnosed with unicornuate uterus when i had a c-section at 36 weeks with my son and further tests revealed i have just one kidney. Sending you lots of babydust and lots of bfp xx


----------



## filipenko32

I've just been sledging down the biggest hill with hubby, we went soo fast it was brilliant! We went down together but it took me ages to keep climbing back up the hill as it was so slippery even in wellies! It was good fun, cold now though chilled to the bone feeling!

Ickle boooo to the high :-/ but yay for the diet. Think that food is always connected to emotions and every change is hard especially dieting, hang in there. The rewards are addictive but were all here for you if you want to emotional outpour x x x


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Sarah did you have a d and c with your miscarriage or did you naturally miscarry? X

Hey Fili. I miscarried naturally at 5 weeks, 3 days. I started spotting at 5w2d and was bleeding heavily and having huge clots by the next afternoon.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sarah, :hugs: I wish mine were that early mine have to go through getting a sac and embryo and heartbeat albeit at a slow pace, what is the point!! Much better to have a chemical or very early pregnancy!! Rant over at whoever is responsible for my needlessly prolonged miscarriages!!!


----------



## babybopuu

Hi ladies, just wanted to join ye, am ttc for no2 after my second missed mc in November at 11 weeks, started ttc about two weeks after d&c once i got negitive hpt. I was diagnosed with unicornuate uterus when by son was born via c-section at 36 weeks, he was very sick had a pleural effusion caused by chylothorax and needed to transferred to hospital in capital, however he is now a happy and healthy 18 month old and we really want him to have a brother or sister, looking forward to chatting to you all and sending lots of babydust. xx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Babyb :flower: I'm sorry for your losses, and I'm very glad to hear your lovely son is happy and healthy now after having such a difficult start. :hugs:

Welcome to our little thread, you will find so much support here on your ttc journey and also when you get that bfp!


----------



## Emum

Hooray for ickle and the worst 3 days of LL behind her. Hope you really enjoyed your toffee flavoured bar today and are feeling less emotional.

And welcome to babyb. I didn't understand 90% of your post, but hope that you are lucky enough to conceive again quickly.

AFM- I am not sure what is going on with me. Had a tiny amount of pink on TP last night which I wondered whether it was IB. A bit more bleeding this morning, more than spotting but less than light AF and some cramping. Massively early for AF though as CD20 today and 8dpo. My shortest cycle ever has been 27 days I think, and I'm normally pretty regular. Have also been a bit crampy and irritable. Guess I'm in the wait and see phase now. Gah!


----------



## filipenko32

OMG OMG EMUM THAT IS IMPLANTATION BLEEDING!!!!! Hurray!!!! I got that about 8dpo for my second mc. Fx fx fx fx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi babyb sorry for your loss x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi loz! I see ya!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Hi loz! I see ya!

:sleep: I'm so exhausted I'm barely here. Got to build a snowman and make dinner, and I just don't have the energy. :wacko:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi hope all is well with everyone :)

im so frustrated right now i just want to know whats going on with me ive never had a cycle longer than 31 days i always spot on cd 31 then get full blown af cd 32 ,well yesterday was cd 31 no spotting and nothing so far today decided to take a test and got a :bfn: i cant hold my pee in for longer than a few hrs so only held it for 2hrs could that of made a difference or am i just kiddin myself, if im not pg i wud actually b happy to see the witch right now


----------



## Tarabay

Hey guys!! Just thought I'd swing y and let ya all no, I'm no longer pregnant! Was in hosp all day yesterday, started bleeding yesterday morning! Hcg levels extremely low!! :( just wanted to let u all know!! Hope ur all well!!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Tara that's sad news so sorry :hugs: why did you have to hospital :shock: ?


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeithappens :hugs: it can be so frustrating, I hope you get one or the other preferably a bfp soon x


----------



## filipenko32

Loz :hugs: I'm getting exhausted on your behalf just thinking about :xmas8: would rather :sleep: right now too, I'm pregnant for you by proxy! X


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry tara


----------



## Tarabay

Fili to get my hcg done, to see what was goin on and because they were worried about ectopic!


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx fili but not holding my hopes out for a :bfp:, if im still gettin a bfn now :(


----------



## Hope39

:hugs: for you Tara

So sorry to hear that it hasn't worked out this time for you

2012 will be our year for all the lovely ladies that are on this thread

xx


----------



## Emum

Sorry it went wrong again Tara. You must be feeling fairly shell shocked at the moment. Glad it wasnt an ectopic though or anything life threatening for you. Hope you will keep popping in for some support even if you decide not to ttc again immediately. We are all here for you..


----------



## filipenko32

You'll get there Tara xx


----------



## ickle pand

Aw Tara I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello all,

Babyd - sorry for your loss and welcome. I am glad your son is well after what seems a very traumatic birth and I hope your get your bfp soon.

Tara - :hugs: So, so sorry to hear that Tara, you must be a bit numb right now. Take things easy, we are here for you.

emum - ooo sounds exciting! I have never had IB but it sounds so much like what other people have described. Fingers crossed 

Loz - hope you enjoyed making a snowman even though it sounded like you'd rather be in bed!

Mrsmig - You were up later than me!! I am determined to start my early night regime tonight.

ickle - yay for doing so well on your LL. The first few days of any diet is the hardest and it does bring out lots of emotions so no wonder you are feeling it. It will pass and I hope you enjoyed your toffee bar.

Afm - feeling a bit down today. Temp unchanged, I've never days so many days without a bit of fluctuation, I am beginning to think this bbt won't go any higher!! Bit of back ache but I think that is down to lifting heavy TV and being down on my knees painting.


----------



## Lozdi

Tara, I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink :hugs: you know feeling down is a pregnancy sign before you find out you're pregnant you're REALLY down cos you think you're not then voila!! Hang in there x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Aww pink :hugs: you know feeling down is a pregnancy sign before you find out you're pregnant you're REALLY down cos you think you're not then voila!! Hang in there x x x

Thanks fili, I would love to think so. I remember being REALLY down and upset with a heart palpations (had some this morning) in November at 6dpo and I got a bfp that month, but I am not going to raise my hope too much (yeah right!!)

Just did a quick twinkle temp check (not for FF just an experiment) as I am concerned about my flatlines. The one I am using this month (Boots one) is not my usual as I didn't want to take my 'nice' one away on holiday. I got 36.64 so I did my nice/usual bbt straight after and got 37.40!!! Stupid, stupid Boots thermometer!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ignore that last bit about my temps. I just switched my bbt back on and realised I read it wrong it was 37.64. judt did a double twinkle temp and both bbts around 37.90 (just out of the bath though!!)


----------



## Lozdi

Pink, if you get a bfp this month start low dose asprin right away- I had heart palps, quite intense ones and they stopped just a few hours after starting the asprin and have not been back since. It actually felt like my heart was having trouble pushing the blood through! I honestly don't remember if I got them with the mmc but I probabloy did it just feels like several life times ago now, what with how slow time started passing lately!


----------



## pichi

Tarabay said:


> Hey guys!! Just thought I'd swing y and let ya all no, I'm no longer pregnant! Was in hosp all day yesterday, started bleeding yesterday morning! Hcg levels extremely low!! :( just wanted to let u all know!! Hope ur all well!!! Xx

i'm so sorry Tara :( :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara, what a shock to read your news. I'm so sorry. 
Just been to the loo and blood. Looks like the witch will fly in tomorrow. I can't even sit and cry cos my mum and her partner are here. So, back to my stupid, regular irregular short cycle again. At least I had a reasonable luteal phase. Starting to wonder what the hell I have to do.


----------



## Lozdi

Arg Mrs Miggins that damn AF. Keep your chin up til your mum goes and then let it all out. Can you maybe get a scan done of your tubes etc just to make sure everything is as it should be? I don't think you can take another month of this, you need to get the doctors' butts into gear and get them on the case! There might be something really simple causing the difficulties so its better to find out than keep being dissapointed and not knowing if there is a reason or if its just bad luck. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh no Mrsmig - I can't believe that biatch of a witch found you. I was so hopeful this was it for you. You mentioned tests before are you going to look into that that now? I hope you let all those tears out once they go home you need to. :hugs:

Loz - I have been tempted to try aspirin anyway but getting those -ve bloods made me think otherwise but I will take aspirin if I get a bfp this month. I might take them anyway as lots of things via google says it help uterine lining and implantation too. Bedtime for me as per acupuncturist!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Night Pink. Loz I think I am going to make an appointment with that doctor that was recommended to me for women's health. I'm so gutted. I had had such a good day as well.


----------



## Lozdi

I have never been tested for a clotting disorder myself, but after all the googling and learning following my mmc, plus the fact that I do clot like a badass, just made me wonder about how thick my blood gets during pregnancy. The stoppage of the palpitations so soon after the first asprin confirmed in my mind what I thought. It may or may not have been what caused my mmc I'll never know, but if it happens again at least I know that I did what I could, and I'd rather take the asprin with no proven reason too than possibly find myself in a position where I wonder if I should have taken it but didn't. I use the superdrug one, 75mg per pill, gastro resistant whatever that means- its the one good for people with heart problems. I read that asprin might actually hinder implantation, but I can't remember where I read it, nor did I extensively google that as I had already implanted when it occurred to me to take it. Typically when I have bloods taken it seems to take them a while I'll be watching carefully at my booking to see if it comes out faster. I'm only letting them take one lot, for testing my iron levels I have a needle phobia since those hcg draws after the loss!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Night Pink. Loz I think I am going to make an appointment with that doctor that was recommended to me for women's health. I'm so gutted. I had had such a good day as well.

:hugs: Well! Tomorrow is monday, call her up first thing and get that ball rolling! I hate that af ruined your good day :grr::trouble::gun: You will ruin the witch's day soon enough when you get a bfp and she has to bugger off for 9 months!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg :hugs: really gutted for you :cry:. It might not be a bad idea to get a check up with the doctor just for peace of mind but they might just say keep trying as you can actually get pregnant and successfully too, but I can imagine how bloody frustrated you are :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm frustrated, angry, and really upset. Could really do without my folks here. Just came to bed and sobbed and sobbed. Mark is being lovely and asked if he should get tests done. I'll ring the docs and get an appointment with this woman. because of my age and as I have been ttc for over a year unsuccessfully maybe they will help.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm frustrated, angry, and really upset. Could really do without my folks here. Just came to bed and sobbed and sobbed. Mark is being lovely and asked if he should get tests done. I'll ring the docs and get an appointment with this woman. because of my age and as I have been ttc for over a year unsuccessfully maybe they will help.

I think they will definately help you, but I expect the first test they will want to do is test your OH's swimmers, as I think thats easier than the tests ladies have so doing it first makes sense- its good he has asked if he should get tests done- it would be hard if he was one of those fellas who get funny about such things. 

I just read on a nhs site that if you are over 35 and ttc with regular bd and aren't catching the egg then you can get help. It says if you have been trying for less than a year or not doing the deed regularly then help might not be offered, but you have been trying that long, and you do dtd at the right times. Go to your appointment with your phone on, and show your charts that proves that you have been seriously trying. :hugs:


----------



## sarah_anne

Tarabay said:


> Hey guys!! Just thought I'd swing y and let ya all no, I'm no longer pregnant! Was in hosp all day yesterday, started bleeding yesterday morning! Hcg levels extremely low!! :( just wanted to let u all know!! Hope ur all well!!! Xx

Oh Tara, I'm so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - I'm so sorry. We went to my doc after a year and got referred to the FC straight away. But then I had known problems so I don't know if that made a difference. TBH GP's aren't always the best to help you, they always seem to want to do progesterone tests on CD21 regardless of how long your cycle is. If they want to do that for you, make sure you fight for them to be done 7DPO or at least on CD21 with repeats if it's negative. 

AFM - Yet another High :( I've done done googling though and I think I might not be holding the stick in the urine stream long enough. I changed how I did it the past couple of cycles because I kept getting pee down my leg lol. I'm going to start peeing in a cup and dipping it and see if that makes a difference, although its probably too late for this cycle.


----------



## mohini12

hi mrs miggin,fili,pink,tara,amanda.hope all are ok.
mrs miggin-i am also on cd 27 .but not hoping possitive test this time too because had peried cramp from last 2days.my breast are sore but i dont think it is good sign.hope you get success this time dear.
tara-i am really sorry you are no longer pregnant.i know what you are going through this time .i am really sorry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope it works for you next cycle Pink. Thanks for the advice I shall see what the doctors say. I had just about got myself back in the place where I could face seeing my pregnant friends again, and had arranged to meet them for a playdate today. My theory was that if the witch flew in she wouldn't be here yet, so if there was a chance I could be pregnant it would be easier. Absolutely no way can I face that today now. 
I feel crap moaning about this when poor Tara is going through this horrible time as well so I'm going to shut up.
Emum, I hope that is an implantation bleed. We are overdue a success story now so I'm pinning all my hopes on you. 
Pink, Fili, hope you are both ok today. 
Pichi, Faye, hope you both feel a little better now. 
Hello everyone else.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini, good to see you. No success story for me, back on cycle day 1. Hope your symptoms are pregnancy symptoms not AF.


----------



## ickle pand

Mohini, I hope your cramps turn out to be baby growing cramps :)

Mrs Mig - We've all been there. Just because someone is having a worse time, it doesn't mean you're not suffering too. That's the good thing about us all being at different stages, we're all able to support each other at different times of the month.


----------



## mohini12

mrs miggin-sorry for this time.g.l for next month.
amanda-thanks.i hope so.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Mrs Miggins - Really sorry for such rubbish and horrible news! ;0( 

Book to see your doctor's they will be amazing I promise, mine has helped no end and I am really pleased that we were seen and sorted out so quickly. Lots of hugs to you xxx


----------



## fayewest

Tarabay said:


> Hey guys!! Just thought I'd swing y and let ya all no, I'm no longer pregnant! Was in hosp all day yesterday, started bleeding yesterday morning! Hcg levels extremely low!! :( just wanted to let u all know!! Hope ur all well!!! Xx

So so so sorry Tara :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Hi Guys, Sorry I have been incognito, we have been scraping wall paper off the new house, staggeringly hard work BUT we managed to finish it all this weekend YIPPEEE!! In some places there were 9 or more different wallpapers all over the top of each other, bonkers!

I went to the doctors this morning, to get blood test results re my crazy heart beat, good news, nothing serious wrong! Bad news, no idea what caused it! I cried too, when the doc told me how sorry he was about the miscarriage ;0( I dont think it ever goes away ;0(

Lots love all xxx


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
bad news again got AF today on cd27. so oooooooo sad


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Same as me Mohini. I'm so sorry. Don't know about you but I can't stop crying today.


----------



## mohini12

mrs miggin -i was also crying from the time when got AF.and missing my all little angles who had lost.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I feel so sad for you :cry: and I hope when you see the Dr's they are understanding and start to look into it for you. Your freind visit planning was good it is a shme AF showed up to spoil it all for you and I can totally understand that you can't face them just yet. You need to get your head round the sudden appearance of AF and let it all out. :hugs:

Mohini - :hugs: to you also that AF has arrived, hope it isn't too sore for you. It always reminds us of our losses I think.


----------



## Emum

Sorry that you are feeling so low Mrs M and mohini. Its always hard on CD1.

AFM - still bleeding and a bit crampy. Not heavily enough for more than a liner but this is day 3 now so not sure what's what. Was asked twice this morning by people I know a little but not very well whether I was planning on having any more children, which I always find quite a hard question to answer. I wish people would stop asking it!


----------



## ickle pand

I hate that Emum, it's different if it's a close friend or family asking but pretty much as soon as I came back to work after getting married, I've had people asking. To be fair most of the people that have asked aren't British so I give them the benefit of the doubt incase it's a cultural difference. I just say I want children but you can't plan them, they happen when they happen and they're usually happy with that. I have to bite my tongue from telling them the whole story but I think telling them would cause more problems as they would more than likely be against IVF for religious reasons.


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum / ickle- I agree, I was always wary of asking about pg/babies and I would never consider doing so now, not knowing what people might have gone though in the past. One of my hubbies friends (he was our best man) has an 18month old girl and she had a mc before that but I would still not ask if they were planning anymore.


----------



## ickle pand

I've just been brave and ventured to Tesco on my lunch break. I'm finding that water isn't great for leaving your mouth feeling clean if that makes sense so I thought I'd buy some different types of tea. I've bought three mint and green tea. The 3 mint is so nice! I wish I'd discovered it ages ago. I've got tea leaves at the bottom of my cup though, I'll have to learn how to read them lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle- how has your OH been since you started your LL? Has he been keeping his food away from you? I know you mentioned eating earleier before you got in. Mmm the mint te sounds nice.


----------



## ickle pand

Well he was away all weekend so I that made it easier. He was knackered last night so just had a couple of bowls of cereal for his tea. He's off work ill today but I've told him to go and buy food for himself for this week so he's not just eating out of our very bare cupboards.


----------



## Emum

How are you feeling on LL ickle? Aside from a bit emotional that is? Do you feel reasonably healthy or are you having any physical withdrawal symptoms? And are you energy levels still ok? I know you thought the first 3 days would be the worst, so now that those are over, does it feel sustainable? And most importantly, when do you do your first weigh in/measurement, so that you'll be able to see how well its working? 

On THAT question, I now answer, "I'd love another but I'm quite an old bird now so not sure that'll happen". That usually stops them in their tracks!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling great now. No hunger pangs, just cravings really where I want the taste of something that pops in to my head. It's sausages at the moment after they were speaking about them on the radio. I was quite tired the first few days but today I feel back to normal, in fact probably a bit more energetic than normal. I didn't think I'd last the week on Friday/Saturday but today I feel like I could carry this on forever. Obviously that's not the best idea though lol!

My first weigh-in is on Wednesday. I can't wait to see how I've done. I got measured round my hips, waist and bust so it'll be good to see those numbers coming down. She was supposed to take pictures too but forgot the camera so I got DH to take some. It wasn't great to see myself side on but I keep looking at the picture whenever I felt like giving up and it gives me the motivation I need to carry on.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone

mrs m - i know exactly how you feel, i held my pee in 4 4hours lastnight and tested again and yet another bfn, i was so frustrated and upset wondering what the hell is wrong with me i just sat and cried and i still feel the same today still no af if it wasnt for the fact i think somethings wrong because of this pain ive had since my m/c i might b happy about no af, im still waiting for my letter for the date of my scan i just feel like going to the docs and screaming just tell me whats wrong with me, for once i would be delighted to c the witch just so i cd atleast think things r still kinda workin down there, neways i really hope this doc your going to c can help u out :)


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

Keeping it short as I feel I'm coming down with something.

I'm sorry so many of you are feeling down, and for those of you that have had some insensitive so and so say 'cheer up' at you when you look sad then you might like what happened to me today.

Some silly bloke caught my eye when I was in town today, while I was looking left and right to cross a road, and he happened to utter those dangerous words 'cheer up'. So, I stopped and faced him, he was clearly expecting to have pulled, and I calmly explained to him why that is one of THE most insensitive things to say to somebody, ESPECIALLY somebody he doesn't even know. He looked very shamefaced and even more so when I went on to tell him about my mmc, and my financial issues (I exagerated the finances problem to be honest but he deserved it) and I left him stammering in the street. I bet he never utters those words to a stranger again! Its not the first time I have been told to cheer up by a random person, and I always make a point of making them feel awful, in the hope that next time they see someone looking fed up they just nod and give a sympathetic smile instead of uttering what I consider to be one of the stupidest things to say to someone!

Rant over!


----------



## ickle pand

Go you Loz! I hate it when people say that to you.

I've got exciting news. I went for a midweek check up and got weighed which I wasn't expecting. I've lost 9lbs so far :) I'm delighted! I probably won't lose much now by Wednesday but that's an amazing start :)


----------



## pichi

wow well done you! 9lbs is a great loss!


----------



## Emum

Yay for ickle. You are down to double figures now on your ticker! Comgratulations


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Go you Loz! I hate it when people say that to you.
> 
> I've got exciting news. I went for a midweek check up and got weighed which I wasn't expecting. I've lost 9lbs so far :) I'm delighted! I probably won't lose much now by Wednesday but that's an amazing start :)

Thats fantastic well done! :happydance: (and all the other happy smilies except my connection is being an absolute b*tch and I keep getting the error message on it! Grr!)


----------



## pinksmarties

is B&B playing up I can hardly get on? 

Well done Loz. That phrase really annoys me and for some reason it is always men!

ickle - That is just great news, what a nice suprise to get. As difficult as it may be at times seeing that weight loss is always motivation to continue- yay!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle wow!! Well done!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> AFM - Yet another High :( I've done done googling though and I think I might not be holding the stick in the urine stream long enough. I changed how I did it the past couple of cycles because I kept getting pee down my leg lol. I'm going to start peeing in a cup and dipping it and see if that makes a difference, although its probably too late for this cycle.

Hehe! I started peeing in cups loooong ago for just that reason.  



Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm frustrated, angry, and really upset. Could really do without my folks here. Just came to bed and sobbed and sobbed. Mark is being lovely and asked if he should get tests done. I'll ring the docs and get an appointment with this woman. because of my age and as I have been ttc for over a year unsuccessfully maybe they will help.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm hoping that you get some fantastic advice and a plan of action from the specialist!



Lozdi said:


> I have never been tested for a clotting disorder myself, but after all the googling and learning following my mmc, plus the fact that I do clot like a badass, just made me wonder about how thick my blood gets during pregnancy. The stoppage of the palpitations so soon after the first asprin confirmed in my mind what I thought. It may or may not have been what caused my mmc I'll never know, but if it happens again at least I know that I did what I could, and I'd rather take the asprin with no proven reason too than possibly find myself in a position where I wonder if I should have taken it but didn't. I use the superdrug one, 75mg per pill, gastro resistant whatever that means- its the one good for people with heart problems. I read that asprin might actually hinder implantation, but I can't remember where I read it, nor did I extensively google that as I had already implanted when it occurred to me to take it. Typically when I have bloods taken it seems to take them a while I'll be watching carefully at my booking to see if it comes out faster. I'm only letting them take one lot, for testing my iron levels I have a needle phobia since those hcg draws after the loss!

I know EXACTLY how you feel on the needles bit... I've actually decided that when I find out I'm pregnant the next time, I'm going to wait to say anything to the doctors for a while after I find out. I'm not sure how long I want to wait, but I just CAN"T go through that many hCG draws again.... I'm so glad the aspirin is helping even if it's just in the peace of mine!



fayewest said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry I have been incognito, we have been scraping wall paper off the new house, staggeringly hard work BUT we managed to finish it all this weekend YIPPEEE!! In some places there were 9 or more different wallpapers all over the top of each other, bonkers!

Holy COW!! That's a LOT of wallpaper layers to scrape off!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Same as me Mohini. I'm so sorry. Don't know about you but I can't stop crying today.




mohini12 said:


> mrs miggin -i was also crying from the time when got AF.and missing my all little angles who had lost.

Yeah me too. I just got AF today and it's been hitting me that the wait is still on... and that I *should* be in my 2nd tri at the moment....



ickle pand said:


> I hate that Emum, it's different if it's a close friend or family asking but pretty much as soon as I came back to work after getting married, I've had people asking. To be fair most of the people that have asked aren't British so I give them the benefit of the doubt incase it's a cultural difference. I just say I want children but you can't plan them, they happen when they happen and they're usually happy with that. I have to bite my tongue from telling them the whole story but I think telling them would cause more problems as they would more than likely be against IVF for religious reasons.

I don't think it's a cultural thing to be honest... I think it's a nosy people syndrome. I've been asked that question since years BEFORE I was married! And it's been by people of every color, both male and female... etc.



ickle pand said:


> Go you Loz! I hate it when people say that to you.
> 
> I've got exciting news. I went for a midweek check up and got weighed which I wasn't expecting. I've lost 9lbs so far :) I'm delighted! I probably won't lose much now by Wednesday but that's an amazing start :)

That's so awesome! Congrats on the 9 pound loss!

AFM, I've been sick with the flu the last week - all kinds of fun fevers bringing even funner bouts of chills and sweats, nausea, fatigue, lack of eating, etc. I went to take an hpt today (negative) and realized that AF was here! :cry: Oh well... at least I'm bleeding on my own again? I guess there are small good things about it. I guess we'll see if this cycle brings with it a more normal course of events. It worries me a little that if I did ovulate when I think I did, that my lp was only 10 days. Granted I only had one temp to show possible ovulation and then the fever hit, so who really knows what happened.


----------



## mohini12

hi pink
whats going on dear?any progress?


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone. I'm still dead chuffed about the weigh in :)

I dipped my CBFM and still got another High today. I lined up all my sticks and it looks like the oestrogen line hasn't changed much all cycle, so I'm guessing that I didn't ov this month.


----------



## Emum

i didnt get a peak this month either ickle and am still being asked for sticks on CD22 when I usually have a 27/28 day cycle. But I did get a positive OPK on CD11 and usually ovulate on CD12/13 so I suspect the monitor just missed my peak this month. I have googled (obviously) and there are lots of stories of ladies who get BFPs even though they had a whole month of highs with no peak, so I think the machine isn't infallible. Fxd anyway.

my spotting seems to have stopped. Fxd that is.


----------



## ickle pand

I've only got one more test to do before I've done all 20, but I'm already out of my FF forecasted fertile period though. Should stop the EPO now just in case or should I carry on for a wee while longer?


----------



## Emum

I would probably stop now if I were you ickle.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I've taken today's but I'll stop from tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, ickle that is fantastic weight loss so pleased for you! :yipee: 
Emum and mohini keeping everything crossed for you both! Emum hope that was ib! 
I had an amazing dream last night that I went for a scan at 7 weeks 3 days and measured 2 days ahead with a heart rate of 173!!! That is the FIRST positive pregnancy related dream I've ever had. I also had a strong feeling in my dream that it was a girl! And yes the numbers were that precise and the images on the scan were clear in my dream! All my preggo dreams involve blood, gushing water as though I'm about to drown and red lipstick so hanging on to this one! X x


----------



## Emum

Thanks fili. mohini is on CD2 though :( Her AF arrived yesterday and she's in bits. Hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry mohini I must have missed your post somewhere :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Fili that sounds like a great dream :) I hope it's a premonition of your next pregnancy.


----------



## ickle pand

Slightly odd question but have any of you named the babies you've lost?

I'm probably going to sound a bit mental saying this but if anyone will understand, it's you ladies. Before the due date I didn't have a feeling either way about whether I lost a boy or a girl, but since it passed, I keep feeling like it was a boy. 

So since I feel like it was a boy, I've given him a name, James. It's a name I love and it's my Granda's name but DH would never let me have it for any children because his brother and step-brother are both called James and he doesn't have great relationships with either of them. It gives me a bit of comfort to think of "James" rather than "the baby I lost". I only told DH this the other day and he thought it was sweet thankfully. 

Am I a bit weird doing this so long after the m/c?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww no ickle not at all! I think that's lovely!


----------



## filipenko32

Arggh my ic's are coming out negative both 10miu and 25 miu but clear blue digi is STILL saying positive 1-2! How can this be? My ic's are White as snow. My opks are negative. And I got ewcm this morning oodles of it!


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Slightly odd question but have any of you named the babies you've lost?
> 
> I'm probably going to sound a bit mental saying this but if anyone will understand, it's you ladies. Before the due date I didn't have a feeling either way about whether I lost a boy or a girl, but since it passed, I keep feeling like it was a boy.
> 
> So since I feel like it was a boy, I've given him a name, James. It's a name I love and it's my Granda's name but DH would never let me have it for any children because his brother and step-brother are both called James and he doesn't have great relationships with either of them. It gives me a bit of comfort to think of "James" rather than "the baby I lost". I only told DH this the other day and he thought it was sweet thankfully.
> 
> Am I a bit weird doing this so long after the m/c?

so sorry to hear about your dream.i had also named my lost babies every time but each time it was different.i thought the name of boy of hindu God krishna and baby girl on other Godess.you all think me crazy but its my dream which i waiting to come true.it broke every time with miscarrige.its really heartbreaking but we all are so emotional.


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Morning girls, ickle that is fantastic weight loss so pleased for you! :yipee:
> Emum and mohini keeping everything crossed for you both! Emum hope that was ib!
> I had an amazing dream last night that I went for a scan at 7 weeks 3 days and measured 2 days ahead with a heart rate of 173!!! That is the FIRST positive pregnancy related dream I've ever had. I also had a strong feeling in my dream that it was a girl! And yes the numbers were that precise and the images on the scan were clear in my dream! All my preggo dreams involve blood, gushing water as though I'm about to drown and red lipstick so hanging on to this one! X x

oh fili-its such a beautiful dream you had.hop.e it come true very soon my dear.good luck


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

ickle - I think it is lovely you have named your angel baby. I haven't really but that is because I never had other names in my head except the ones I wanted to use so don't really want to use them iykwim. I too thought it was a boy but I don't really know if thats premonition or just because I have read that boy sperm/embryos are not as hardy as girls so just assumed that was what I lost.

fili - What a lovely dream and hopefully a glimpse into the future. It does seem bit strange you are getting things on the cb digi when all the rest are -ve. Have you tried frer?

afm - had another bad sleep last night despite being knackered and going to bed early. I was getting palpatations and then kept waking up with night sweats. The night sweats seem to be routine thing for me now during the middle of the 2ww, its damned annoying. I had bad cramps too, I have aches all pretty much all the time nowadays but these felt more crampy than normal. I don't want to think of these as signs as I feel it is too early and don't want to get my hopes up especially as my temps are pants. Feeling a bit sorry for myself but thankfully the last of the living room painting is done and getting the carpet fitted tomorrow - yay!


----------



## pinksmarties

loz - how are you? How are you feeling about tomorrows scan? I know you are still wary but I am sure it will go wonderfully. What time is your scan? I'll home all day waiting to see how you got on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, I never named the first baby I lost, but a few months after the mc I dreamed of a baby boy, and he was smiling at me. He never had a name, but I think he was my baby. I was fairly certain the second one was a boy as well. During my pregnancy we referred to him as "Thingy", although the week before I miscarried we decided if we had a boy to call him Abraham. We still think of him as Thingy though. When I came home from hospital after the Eric Mark bought me an orchid, and said the orchid was now Thingy. 
I think part of the reason I am so emotional is this coming month is the anniversary of me getting pregnant with my first loss. Got the bfp in march, would have been due in November. Same as 2 years previous with Edie. So now I'm a year down the line and still no baby and no bump. I really thought I would be pregnant again by now, without thinking about having another November baby or a December baby. Or a 2013 baby. 
Sorry, moan moan moan. 
Pink, I hope you have ovulated and you get a surprise bfp! And Mohini I think those are lovely ideas. 
Fili I'm sure those digis will say not pregnant any day now. It's still very soon after the Eric. Bet you ov next week.


----------



## ickle pand

Anniversaries always bring feelings up to the fore. I've still got a couple of months to go until the anniversary for us but I know it'll be hard. 

My SIL had a m/c before she had her boys who are now 13 and 10 and she says that now, because she has so many significant dates to do with the boys, that she doesn't remember when she miscarried. I don't think I'll ever have that luxury with it being the weekend of our first anniversary, but hopefully with time, I'll have to actually think to remember what the actual date was.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig :hugs: Its only a couple of month before my due date and I'm already dreading it. So I can only imagine how difficult it is for you. Did you make and appointment to see a Dr?


----------



## Lozdi

My private name for the baby I lost before I knew he was lost was Stormageddon Monkeytrouble. (LOL, I know) So that is what he is called to me. I know it was a boy, he told me in my dream.

I call this current one BellyBean, and I hope its doing ok. Scan is at 12 tomorrow. Went for booking appt today, it was ok. She wanted to take full bloods but I only agreed to the iron count. She ticked the box on my info for consultant led care so I presume that is good. She said it means they are more aware of me.


----------



## ickle pand

Loz - Will be sending you good vibes at 12. Let us know how it goes. Out of nosiness, why did you turn down the full bloods?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know Pink, I have a few coming up, next month anniversary of the bfp, 4th April 1st anniversary off the mc, it was also Mothers Day when I had my first loss so mothers day is a bit tainted. Then in may I have the due date of mc #2. And the date I lost that one was my sisters birthday so that will be forever etched as well. 
I rang the doctors. The doc I need to see only works on a thursday and a Friday so I have to ring at 8 on Thursday morning and will hopefully get in. 
You and I will be supporting each other in may I think, our dates were so close.


----------



## Lozdi

Because the only other bloods she wanted were to check for antibodies for rubella etc and if I didn't have them in sept last year, nor in either of my other pregnacies, then its unlikely that I would have them now. One of the bloods she wanted to do was simply to get my blood group because I cant remember what it is, and my notes from last time got deleted. Told her I'd ask at the hospital and let her know. Unless absolutely necessary, my blood is staying put!! I agreed to the iron count though, because I love to see how epic my iron count is. She tells me they like to see a minimum count of 10.5....I typically hit 16 in my pregnancies. There was a bit of sugar in my lovely golden fmu though, so she will see how that goes at my next appointment. She thinks it was due to the ton of rum balls I ate last night before bed. :blush: (Don't worry its rum flavour, not actual rum booze!)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that makes sense. Why take more than necessary and take up the labs time redoing a test for something that's really admin issue.

I keep meaning to ask the doctor when I'm there what my blood type is because I've never been told. I'm there on Friday to review my meds so I'll try and remember to ask then.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck tomorrow loz but im sure you won't need it x x how are you feeling?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> I know Pink, I have a few coming up, next month anniversary of the bfp, 4th April 1st anniversary off the mc, it was also Mothers Day when I had my first loss so mothers day is a bit tainted. Then in may I have the due date of mc #2. And the date I lost that one was my sisters birthday so that will be forever etched as well.
> I rang the doctors. The doc I need to see only works on a thursday and a Friday so I have to ring at 8 on Thursday morning and will hopefully get in.
> You and I will be supporting each other in may I think, our dates were so close.

9th May was my due date, forever etched, second one 24th Aug. Yes we will be supporting each other, but hopefully with new mini bumps each.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - I agree no extra bloods needed if things haven't changed since last year. I never got bloods or even urine checked at my booking appointment.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck tomorrow loz but im sure you won't need it x x how are you feeling?

I feel a little numb in preparation for the scan, and very sick. I am noticing a sickness pattern: Sick for 2 days, fine for 2 days then back to sick. Its as if my body adapts to every hcg double, then gets whammied again when it goes up more lol

Your dream sounds amazing Fili, very positive indeed!

My due date was may 17th, and my new due date depends on who you ask lol FF says 14th sep, midwife says 9th. I would love it to come on the 13th as thats my birthday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine was May 15th. Will be thinking of you tomorrow Loz. But I'm sure all is well.


----------



## Lozdi

I'll turn the computer on before I go so I can get on asap when I get back. Then I will probably need to nap as I can feel panic already I expect I'll have gone through some serious energy reserves by the time I get back. :wacko:


----------



## mohini12

Lozdi-good luck for scan.hope everything go great.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Just got a low on my CBFM with no peak. That was the 20th stick so I've no idea if I ovulated and didn't pick it up, or just didn't ov. No idea when to expect AF either now. I really must start temping again to get back into the habit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a bit of a blow Ickle. I hadn't realised you weren't temping. Hopefully you just missed it.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I hope you have ov'd and the cbfm just hasn't picked it up and you have still caught the egg when you bd when you had increase sd and ov pain. I love temping but as you know can be a little stressful and I have been analysing my temps a lot this month but at least you'll be certain.

mrsmig -how are you today? I hope AF isn't being too hard on you. Any plans for today?

Loz - good luck today but I am sure it will all be fine. Looking forward to seeing new scan pictures. 

emum - any more spotting? When will you test? fingers crossed.

Hello to Fili, faye, mohini, hope, mrsmm, tara, dodger.

afm - Really not sure what my temps are doing. Got a big temp jump today but that takes them to where they normally are. So does that mean something good or delayed progesterone production? I put sleep deprived but I did get 4 hrs sleep before my temp but the rest before and after was rubbish with more sweats. I wish it was next week already.


----------



## ickle pand

As stressful as temping can be, I think not knowing is worse. I really wish I hadn't taken the cycle off because that's really put me out of the habit of grabbing my therm. 

That's a nice temp jump pink. I hope it stays high tomorrow.


----------



## Emum

BFN for me today at 11 dpo and still spotting. That combined with the fact that I didn't get a peak on CBFM this month makes me think I'm out this month :( Still have quite a few symptoms but I think they are fake ones. FF is giving me 54 points.

If I called Saturday CD1, I'd be due to ovulate this month around Valentines Day I think, so maybe fingers crossed for a Valentines baby. But it wouldn't then be due until after my birthday which would mean I'd be 44, and that feels very old to be having another child :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You're as old as you feel Emum! Don't think about that for now. Once you have that successful pregnancy you won't care about being 44. You are in a great position to have another child, healthy happy and secure and being a couple of years older will not make any difference to your new baby. You are fit and healthy so the physical side of it won't be an issue. Just concentrate on getting that bfp and the rest will be just fine. Sorry this cycle doesn't seem to have been the one though. 
I was doing some reading up on iui last night and it said that they don't want you to have it if you are 40+, which will be me next year. I thought how unfair because in my head I am actually 25. 
Pink, how strange about the late temp rise. I really don't know what to think about that one but I hope you've managed to pull it out of the bag anyway. 
Loz will be thinking of you at 12. 
Fili, how are those tests looking today? 
Mohini I hope the witch is going easy on you. 
Pichi, how's it going?
Dodger, Sarah, Hope, Mrs MM, Louby, Aunty hope you are all ok. 
Afm, AF fairly light which is common after my short cycle. Hoping if I get some help they can shed some light on this funny cycle business. 
Mark has his second interview for that purchasing manager job today at 4 so pleases end good vibes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I forgot to mention Tara but I have been thinking of you. Hope you are ok, as much as you can be.


----------



## ickle pand

I've just set 2 reminders on my Outlook calendar, one at 11.55am for "GV4Loz" and the other at 3.55pm fpr "GV4MrMig". :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Will definitely be sending out good vibes to loz and mrmig!!

Sorry to hear that you feel out for this month emum. I agree with mrsmig about the age thing. I only feel late 20's in my head most of the time. I only have age issue with regards to the ttc bit not the age I'll be once I have my baby. That will all melt away once you have a new baby in your arms.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm nervous. :help::argh:


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs::friends: Aww Loz Hunny. I know what I say might not help alleviate your fears but you are a very strong person. We see so many bad stories on here that it is bound to make us more scared especially after a previous loss but the good thing was that everything was looking good last time and I am sure it will all be the same again today, and jellybean will have grown lots. :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies-good morning to all.hope all are ok lovely ladies.
Lozdi-sending you a lot of good wishes and love.please dont worry .relax.scan will go ok.
Emum-sorry you missed this month too.we all are(me,mrs miggin,you and other)in same possition.hope next month do some mirecle for all of us.
g.l


----------



## mohini12

tara-sorry dear.how are you now?are you at home?


----------



## pichi

loz you'll be fine! and so will beany! just relax (easier said than done!)


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Slightly odd question but have any of you named the babies you've lost?
> 
> I'm probably going to sound a bit mental saying this but if anyone will understand, it's you ladies. Before the due date I didn't have a feeling either way about whether I lost a boy or a girl, but since it passed, I keep feeling like it was a boy.
> 
> So since I feel like it was a boy, I've given him a name, James. It's a name I love and it's my Granda's name but DH would never let me have it for any children because his brother and step-brother are both called James and he doesn't have great relationships with either of them. It gives me a bit of comfort to think of "James" rather than "the baby I lost". I only told DH this the other day and he thought it was sweet thankfully.
> 
> Am I a bit weird doing this so long after the m/c?

Totally not weird at all! If I had any sort of feel for whether our child had been a boy or girl then I would have chosen a name. Since we don't, I just think of him/her as our Angel. (totally innovative right? :haha:)



filipenko32 said:


> Arggh my ic's are coming out negative both 10miu and 25 miu but clear blue digi is STILL saying positive 1-2! How can this be? My ic's are White as snow. My opks are negative. And I got ewcm this morning oodles of it!

I might have missed it, but have you tried anything else? Maybe it's a bad batch of IC's?! OMG I'm hoping hoping hoping that you are preggers!!



pinksmarties said:


> 9th May was my due date, forever etched, second one 24th Aug. Yes we will be supporting each other, but hopefully with new mini bumps each.

I keep trying to decide what I want to do for remembrance. I've thought and looked so often at the jewelry that's out there and one of these days I'll probably buy something that I can wear with an August birthstone - maybe a December stone as well to indicate the month we lost him/her. I'm sooo so not looking forward to my birthday this year even if I'm pregnant again by then...



Mrs Miggins said:


> Dodger, Sarah, Hope, Mrs MM, Louby, Aunty hope you are all ok.
> Afm, AF fairly light which is common after my short cycle. Hoping if I get some help they can shed some light on this funny cycle business.
> Mark has his second interview for that purchasing manager job today at 4 so pleases end good vibes!

Sending massive good vibes your way for his 2nd interview! I hope he gets the job!!! 



Emum said:


> BFN for me today at 11 dpo and still spotting. That combined with the fact that I didn't get a peak on CBFM this month makes me think I'm out this month :( Still have quite a few symptoms but I think they are fake ones. FF is giving me 54 points.
> 
> If I called Saturday CD1, I'd be due to ovulate this month around Valentines Day I think, so maybe fingers crossed for a Valentines baby. But it wouldn't then be due until after my birthday which would mean I'd be 44, and that feels very old to be having another child :(

I agree with the other ladies. You are only as old as you feel! :hugs::hugs:



Lozdi said:


> I'm nervous. :help::argh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't be nervous! Everything is going to be amazing! I just know it. :flower:

AFM, I'm heading into the doctors office today... I've been fighting a fever since Tuesday last week and I'm so over it already! The worst part is that the last several days I've had such horrible dry mouth that I have to constantly drink water... which I'm definitely tired of by now... and which means that every 10-15 minutes I'm running for the bathroom. :wacko: I was well enough a couple of days ago to get up and out and go to my class, but then the fever hit me again last night and well.... If this keeps up, I'll have to be calling out of work again (or giving them a pretty tough requirement for me being there) and if I call out again, I'm going to need a doctor's note. Not to mention that I really would like to get some sleep again....

In cycle news, my AF is being very very very odd, so I have no clue what's going on. I'm having some spotting every day, but for the most part it's very very light. I've never had this with a period before, so I don't know what to think. It doesn't help ofc that because of the fever and dry mouth, I either can't get enough sleep to temp, or I have a fever which discounts the temp. I guess we'll see what comes of it all... Either my AF will eventually show in full or eventually I'll have to have a chat with the OB about it and get back on prometrium to kick start it again.


----------



## Emum

Good luck Lozdi.

spotting is a bit heavier now, so I have bitten the bullet and told FF that I am CD1. :( Really thought this might have been our month, but symptom spotting is the devil's work.

OH is away until Saturday so hopefully AF will have bogged off by then. Am going to start temping again I think. My luteal phase was so much shorter this month, that despite positive OPK I think this must have been an anovulatory cycle, which is possibly not surprising given how stressful the first week was. Will also give AC a try properly I think. Not sure whether I will bother with CBFM though. Have a few days to decide I guess.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Dodger that's cute and it's a unisex name so fits. Fili has just had a d&c so she wants negative tests, no chance of them being from a new pregnancy yet. 

Hopefully Loz will be home soon to update us :)


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - are you sure? All your other cycles are at least 26 days LP 13/14 so this does seem like a very unusual cycle for you for it to be only 22 days long. Have you had cycles that short before or annovulatory?


----------



## Lozdi

Dodger your fever could be messing with your cycles, viruses and such can make things a bit wonky but it should right itself when you get better.

Scan went well! Measuring 8w5d now, with a nice fast HB and saczilla is within normal ranges. Scan pic looks like a kidney bean within a banana lol will upload shortly. Soon as I got home (5 mins ago) I was spectacularly sick :happydance: and now there is bacon in the pan. :haha:

Going to school early this after noon as my oldest is in a rainforest presentation.

My official due date is sep 13th. My birthday AND OH's birthday hahahaha I told him not to worry only a small % come when they are expected. I actually hope I'm in that small % I want a birthday baby. On the other hand, having such a due date means that if this ends up going wrong my birthday will be forever ruined. Trying to stick to PMA!


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh and apparently I have 'bruising' (subchorionic hematoma) but I'm not worried about that, as its only small and they have to be pretty big to threaten a pregnancy. OH was impressed when she described the 'bruising' and I said is it a subchorionic hematoma lol got to love Dr Google :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

New carpet fitted this morning. But there seems to be a long line right across the width of the carpet which I initially though might just have been a crease but it is definitely a line. I could have lived with it (I just want the room complete) except it is right at a prominent place. Had the carpet been fitted the other way around it would have been behind the sofa. Anyway, an inspector is coming out to see it on Saturday but the rest of the furniture is being delivered Friday pm - argh


----------



## pinksmarties

:happydance::happydance: Yeah for wonderful scan. I knew it would be okay. So happy you can relax (at least a little bit knowing you)!! Can't wait to see the pic. Oh that has made me smile!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yay Loz! I knew everything would be fine. I hope you get your birthday baby, that would be an amazing present, especially since it's your DH's birthday that day too. Are you letting yourself get a tiny bit excited and starting to relax a little yet?


----------



## pinksmarties

It would be so nice for you to have your birthday(s) baby!! I am so emotionally happy for you as I can imagine how worried you have been.

I have been tempted to poas but it is so early yet and I really want to wait till next week, or at least Sunday!! So tell me not too and to stop chart stalking.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Lol Dodger that's cute and it's a unisex name so fits. Fili has just had a d&c so she wants negative tests, no chance of them being from a new pregnancy yet.
> 
> Hopefully Loz will be home soon to update us :)

Ahhhh! I hated waiting for that negative... 



Lozdi said:


> Dodger your fever could be messing with your cycles, viruses and such can make things a bit wonky but it should right itself when you get better.
> 
> Scan went well! Measuring 8w5d now, with a nice fast HB and saczilla is within normal ranges. Scan pic looks like a kidney bean within a banana lol will upload shortly. Soon as I got home (5 mins ago) I was spectacularly sick :happydance: and now there is bacon in the pan. :haha:
> 
> Going to school early this after noon as my oldest is in a rainforest presentation.
> 
> My official due date is sep 13th. My birthday AND OH's birthday hahahaha I told him not to worry only a small % come when they are expected. I actually hope I'm in that small % I want a birthday baby. On the other hand, having such a due date means that if this ends up going wrong my birthday will be forever ruined. Trying to stick to PMA!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sooooo glad that everything went well! I told you it would! :D Definitely stick to PMA! 

:drool: Can you send me some of that bacon? I've been craving bacon since I smelled the neighbors cooking some yesterday. It's the only thing that's really smelled GOOD to me in the last week.



Lozdi said:


> Ooh and apparently I have 'bruising' (subchorionic hematoma) but I'm not worried about that, as its only small and they have to be pretty big to threaten a pregnancy. OH was impressed when she described the 'bruising' and I said is it a subchorionic hematoma lol got to love Dr Google :haha:

Hehe! I did that a bit with my OB. :) It's fun to know the terms before they explain them isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

Loz that is wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :cake: :wine: :yipee: :yipee: hope you enjoy the rainforest presentation! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Dodger my ic lines are showing faintly still, defo not pregnant but this mc is taking its time!!! :hissy:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> New carpet fitted this morning. But there seems to be a long line right across the width of the carpet which I initially though might just have been a crease but it is definitely a line. I could have lived with it (I just want the room complete) except it is right at a prominent place. Had the carpet been fitted the other way around it would have been behind the sofa. Anyway, an inspector is coming out to see it on Saturday but the rest of the furniture is being delivered Friday pm - argh

Arg! That would do my head in! I am not a tidy or neat person but a random line would just wind me up!


----------



## Lozdi

*Sends Dodger some bacon*

Thanks ladies I was so convinced it was going to go badly. I sat there in the waiting room trying to have PMA and there was big delays today we waited 30 minutes, and the only thing that got me through sane was thinking about all of you, and when it will be your turns. I am allowing myself some slight exitement, but not too much. Going to take a pic now and get it uploaded.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink! Are you going to test today????


----------



## Lozdi

Ok, here is my Bean within a Banana. :haha:

 



Attached Files:







bellybean!.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Good luck Lozdi.
> 
> spotting is a bit heavier now, so I have bitten the bullet and told FF that I am CD1. :( Really thought this might have been our month, but symptom spotting is the devil's work.
> 
> OH is away until Saturday so hopefully AF will have bogged off by then. Am going to start temping again I think. My luteal phase was so much shorter this month, that despite positive OPK I think this must have been an anovulatory cycle, which is possibly not surprising given how stressful the first week was. Will also give AC a try properly I think. Not sure whether I will bother with CBFM though. Have a few days to decide I guess.

Aww emum, I'm angry this has happened :nope:. If you are having the odd anovulatory cycle, do you think clomid or something like it is worth a go? Big hugs to you x x x


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Pink! Are you going to test today????

Shhhh! She is trying not to POAS!! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Great pic Loz :) Your beany's huge compared to last time.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Lozdi.
> 
> spotting is a bit heavier now, so I have bitten the bullet and told FF that I am CD1. :( Really thought this might have been our month, but symptom spotting is the devil's work.
> 
> OH is away until Saturday so hopefully AF will have bogged off by then. Am going to start temping again I think. My luteal phase was so much shorter this month, that despite positive OPK I think this must have been an anovulatory cycle, which is possibly not surprising given how stressful the first week was. Will also give AC a try properly I think. Not sure whether I will bother with CBFM though. Have a few days to decide I guess.
> 
> Aww emum, I'm angry this has happened :nope:. If you are having the odd anovulatory cycle, do you think clomid or something like it is worth a go? Big hugs to you x x xClick to expand...

I could shake my fist at CBFM, it seems to give you more stress than not. Apparently its normal for ladies to occasionally have a anovulatory cycle, not that knowing that is very helpful, fingers and toes crossed for this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Pink! Are you going to test today????
> 
> Shhhh! She is trying not to POAS!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:Loz, I said it quietly it wasn't like I put it in capital letters or anything! :smug:


----------



## filipenko32

PINK YOU'RE 8DPO!!!!TEST!!! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: the cyber bullying has begun!


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - that is a WONDERFUL picture of Bellybean!! I'm all chuffed to bits!! BBean has grown so much. 

I knew Fili would say that about testing!:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww loz!l lovely pic! Banana baby! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO @ Fili's cyberbullying


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> PINK YOU'RE 8DPO!!!!TEST!!! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: the cyber bullying has begun!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You nutcase! 

Right I'm off to get a good seat for the rainforest presentation! Back in a bit! :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> PINK YOU'RE 8DPO!!!!TEST!!! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: the cyber bullying has begun!

:haha: Nope! I am going to hold on till Sunday at least, if not till 14th depending of temps/AF

My house is like a bomb site atm and it is doing my head in so going for a little tidy up.


----------



## filipenko32

Loz if he's a boy,maybe he'll have super powers like... 

Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwRMYz1vfcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## EssexGirl82

Hi ladies,

Im new to the site today so hope you can all help me!

I had mc on 04/10/11 and have been trying again ever since November. I've had no luck since and every month is getting harder and harder. I really really hope that this month can be different!

Just talking to other people who have been through the same thing might help me to feel that Im not in this on my own. My hubby is supportive, but hes a man....and has no real idea, no matter how many times I tell him how much this would me to me & us as a couple xx


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: bet you can't wait till the 14th pinkyponk! Keeping everything crossed for you!! Fx fx fx fx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Essex, welcome, sorry for your loss :hugs:
How long did it take you to conceive last time?


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Dodger my ic lines are showing faintly still, defo not pregnant but this mc is taking its time!!! :hissy:

Ugh. :hugs::hugs: That drove me nutty! I hope you get closure soon hun. :hugs::hugs:



Lozdi said:


> *Sends Dodger some bacon*
> 
> Thanks ladies I was so convinced it was going to go badly. I sat there in the waiting room trying to have PMA and there was big delays today we waited 30 minutes, and the only thing that got me through sane was thinking about all of you, and when it will be your turns. I am allowing myself some slight exitement, but not too much. Going to take a pic now and get it uploaded.

You should allow yourself some excitement! You are pregnant and everything is going well! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Essex Girl. Welcome to our group. We're all now at different stages but all still support each other. I don't know what I'd do without these ladies :)


----------



## filipenko32

I know every morning when I poas it's there reminding me that this mc was the most awkward stubbornest one ever! My hormone levels were ridiculously high though for some reason. They were 37000 at 6 weeks. :shrug: 
Dodge where are you up to? X x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Essexgirl, Welcome and sorry for your loss. I had mmc in Oct and mc Dec. There are a few other ladies in here had mc in Oct and are still trying. We have 1 success story so far though!! As every month goes by it can become very disheartening when all you want is to be pg again and not to have to avoid staring at other women's bumps and FB updates. We are a supportive and knowledgeable bunch. Are you charting your temps or using opk's? Hope it won't be long till you get your bfp.


----------



## dodgercpkl

EssexGirl82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im new to the site today so hope you can all help me!
> 
> I had mc on 04/10/11 and have been trying again ever since November. I've had no luck since and every month is getting harder and harder. I really really hope that this month can be different!
> 
> Just talking to other people who have been through the same thing might help me to feel that Im not in this on my own. My hubby is supportive, but hes a man....and has no real idea, no matter how many times I tell him how much this would me to me & us as a couple xx

Welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



filipenko32 said:


> I know every morning when I poas it's there reminding me that this mc was the most awkward stubbornest one ever! My hormone levels were ridiculously high though for some reason. They were 37000 at 6 weeks. :shrug:
> Dodge where are you up to? X x x

Done with the miscarriage, but not really sure what's up with my cycle. I've been fighting a fever for the last week though, so as someone else mentioned, that could be what's going on with that. I've been spotting for the last 3 days - bright red and heavy enough for me to put on a pad the first day, but then down to very very light spotting and only liners if that since then. No idea what's going on with it. 

I do hope that you get that negative bfp soon on all fronts! Are they doing any hcg draws at all as a follow up?


----------



## filipenko32

How many weeks after your mc did you get your af or are you saying this is your af and it's an odd one? I know that afs are always abnormal after a miscarriage and illness def doesn't help. How long is it since your miscarriage bleeding 1st started? 

No hcg levels just a follow up scan on friday :wacko: my 6th visit to the horrible epu in a month :-/


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry dodger but I had to giggle at negative BFP :)


----------



## lindblum

wonderful scan picture Lozdi x


I think i finally ovulated yesterday (CD27). I'm still having a ridiculous amount of ewcm and i am fed up with poas. I can't do it anymore. The OPK looked like it was going to peak on cd12 but then turned negative. Again started to get darker and I think it was positive on cd26. I've also been ill for the past week and a fever so I don't know how good my temps are.


----------



## lindblum

ickle pand said:


> Sorry dodger but I had to giggle at negative BFP :)

ditto :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Lind, Hi Dodger. LOZDI!!! GORGEOUS PIC!! I'm loving Bellybean! Congrats honey, so good to see. 
Essexgirl you have come to the right place. Like Pink and Ickle said we are al at various stages but happily supporting each other. It's been a godsend for me since my second loss in October. There is no support like it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oops. Finally I have added the link to my journal but now the ticker link to my chart doesn't seem to work. Can anyone help?


----------



## mohini12

Lozdi-scan show everything ok.lovely Lozdi congrats.


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> How many weeks after your mc did you get your af or are you saying this is your af and it's an odd one? I know that afs are always abnormal after a miscarriage and illness def doesn't help. How long is it since your miscarriage bleeding 1st started?
> 
> No hcg levels just a follow up scan on friday :wacko: my 6th visit to the horrible epu in a month :-/

This is in theory my first AF after the MC. I started bleeding Dec 7th.... finally had my neg hpt Jan 17th, stopped bleeding Jan 21/22....


----------



## dodgercpkl

Loz - totally missed your scan and had to go back and find it! BEAUTIFUL!!! Looking very good lady! :)


----------



## lindblum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oops. Finally I have added the link to my journal but now the ticker link to my chart doesn't seem to work. Can anyone help?

i think the '[/url]' bit might have a space between it and the text. can you bring it up to the same line


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Lind, ditched the journal link for now and friend has turned up for a cuppa so will play again later. Think I need to do a short link to the journal so does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsmig - not sure about the chart url thingy. I put the different urls on separate lines. Loved the journal. I might think about it too as I can be a bit quiet and reserved nad it would be a good thing to look back on later.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - I think you use the linkback button just under the page numbers and paste the url that comes up. I've just grabbed the code for this page so I'll post it and see if it works.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/851047-started-trying-straight-after-loss-we-now.html

ETA - Yay it does :)


----------



## Lozdi

I'm sorry for your loss EssexGirl, the support here is excellent, the ladies taught me all about POAS and charting, and I went on to get a bfp early jan after having a mmc in november. Our men do their best, but there is nothing quite like the support of those who know exactly how it feels. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz if he's a boy,maybe he'll have super powers like...
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwRMYz1vfcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad

I LOVE Banana man!!!! Was one of my favourites! Along with Danger Mouse! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

check out my avatar girls! gone with the gloomy old candles! Just PMA from now on! Do you know that it was Kermit and Miss Piggy who were the first couple to be televised in bed together? Wonder why there were no Kermie babies?


----------



## filipenko32

The Lyrics to the Danger Mouse Theme



He's the greatest
He's fantastic
Wherever there's danger he'll be there
He's the ace
He's amazing
He's the strongest he's the quickest he's the best
Danger Mouse
Danger Mouse
DANGER MOUSE

He's the greatest
He's fantastic
Wherever there's danger he'll be there
He's the ace
He's amazing
He's the strongest he's the quickest he's the best
Danger Mouse
He's terrific
He's magnific
He's the greatest secret agent in the world
Danger Mouse
Power House
He's the fastest he's the greatest he's the best
Danger Mouse
Danger Mouse
DANGER MOUSE


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: I remember the theme tune like it was yesterday!


----------



## Lozdi

We have it on dvd, I love that my kids love it. They clearly recognize the classics!


----------



## pinksmarties

I loved them both but also loved Thundercats and Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## filipenko32

boo to thundercats that was my least fave but i love dungeons and dragons!


----------



## filipenko32

meant 'loved' lol i dont still watch it


----------



## ickle pand

I loved Danger Mouse and Thundercats too. Me and my cousins used to play Thundercats :) 

Button Moon was another favourite "We're off to button moon, we'll follow Mr Spoon, button moon, button moon!"

Oh and She-ra, I had the She-ra doll and her horse. One of the boys round the corner had all the characters dolls and I was really jealous lol!


----------



## filipenko32

yeah i loved she-ra's outfit it was so shiny and felt nice somehow! button moon was great too!!


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu0o6u1VmGE

soo budget! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

That Thames opening brings back sooo many memories!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it was ace. I loved all my dolls - Barbies, a Sindy, Tiny Tears, random babies but my very favourite was a life size baby that I called Victoria after my cousin. She's still up in my Mum and Dad's loft and I still love her lol!


----------



## Lozdi

I'd forgotten all about button moon! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

i LOVED button moon. and the MoonDreamers :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

OH just come back from the interview. He doesnt feel as optimistic as he did after the first one and thinks there are better answers he could have given. If he has gt through this interview there will be a third. A third!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I second, third, and forth Thundercats!


*AFM...* CD21/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> OH just come back from the interview. He doesnt feel as optimistic as he did after the first one and thinks there are better answers he could have given. If he has gt through this interview there will be a third. A third!!!!

Three interviews seems excessive mrs migg. What's the job for if you don't mind me asking? 

Hi mrs mm :wave:Fx fx fx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You would think it was Chairman of ICI, or an aide to the queen or something wouldn't you! It's a purchasing manager for an electrics company. It's a decent wage and a company car so if he got it it's worth the bother. Mrs MM! Good luck! When are you testing?


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> You would think it was Chairman of ICI, or an aide to the queen or something wouldn't you! It's a purchasing manager for an electrics company. It's a decent wage and a company car so if he got it it's worth the bother. Mrs MM! Good luck! When are you testing?

I'm not surpised its 3 interviews if its that position- if he gets it he will be incharge of alot I should think, and depending on the size of the company a mis judgement could cost alot. I hope he gets it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a smallish company but not tiny - he really likes the look of the place and reckons it would be a good place to work. Fingers toes and legs crossed!


----------



## ickle pand

3 interviews? That's a lot! Mind you I had to have two interviews for my job which is basically an administrator, and one of them was with one of the company directors. 

Just got weighed in, I've lost just over 10lbs in total this week :) Very happy and am the counselling so far is really good. The woman that took the class tonight lost 10 stone in 6 months!!


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsmig - 3 interviews does seem excessive!! I am sure he did well and fingers crossed he hears about it soon, they kept him waiting too long last time. ICI -I haven't heard about them in years, seems to be northern company. There used to be one near the town I grew up, I thought they'd all gone.

MrsMM - Fx'd you get a sticky bean this month. 

Ickle - Fab news 10lb is fantastic. Nice to hear a good outcome from your counsellor, it'll give you hope to know that will be you very soon!


----------



## Emum

10lbs is fantastic ickle. And your counsellor sounds quite inspirational too. Just think, if it worked as well for you as it has done for her, you could be exactly where you want to be weight wise by the summer holidays this year, and hopefully on your way back up in a controlled way with a new baby on the way.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, 10lb is fantastic! Well done! 
Pink, gawd knows what happened to ICI. Do they still exist? I live in the past :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle your doing amazingly! I told my midwife at my booking yesterday how you lost 9 lbs in the first few days and she said well done too- you will hit your weight goal in no time at this rate!

Mrs Miggins enough of this legs crossed business! Well ok maybe for a couple of days but then you need boys in those there barracks. I shall cross legs for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone. I'm really chuffed :) We were discussing in the session our long and short term goals and I said my goal was to reach the weight I need to be to get IVF by the next appointment and they were all really supportive. I've only ever had one on one counselling before but I really like group. We all came away feeling so positive with big smiles on our faces :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thats great that you have a supportive group, you could end up making friends for life. Hey, don't forget about us though!


----------



## pinksmarties

The group sounds lovely and supportive. When does your OH start his LL?

mrsmig - we are showing our ages! I think ICI went out of business years ago!! OFf to bed. Since I started these early night I've had the worst nights sleep in a long time!!


----------



## ickle pand

I could never forget you ladies!

At some point in the dim and distant future we need to arrange to meet up, hopefully once we all have LO's or bumps :)

Pink - DH starts on Monday. He's living on soup, tinned ravioli, toast and cereal just now. I dread to think what state he'd be in if he lived alone, he'd never touch a vegetable lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay! It would be brilliqnt to meet up one day ickle :friends:


----------



## Tarabay

Hey all!!! Well u do have so much to catchup on! I'm on my fone right now but tomorrow mornin I will try to get a good look through everything! I'm goin for d and c tomorrow ladies, I'm petrefied!!!:( is it this 'Eric' that u talk about?? I'm so scared! Booked in with private gynae and she told me completely different from my gp! And said I needed this otherwise I would be af risk to infection as ther was still some big clots still inside! She said I would find the bleeding may stop but then two days later start up again and so this would be better and as of this evening, the bleeding has stopped! It didn't slow down it just stopped so I'm guessing maybe she's right?? But I'm still scared, if doesn't help that oh can't get off work tomorrow! :( we had rows over that which hasn't helped either! I hope this is just his way of dealing with it all! But anyway she wants me to go on the pill for a couple of cycles then try again when my uterus is a lovely homely place for some sperm and egg action!! What u think???


----------



## Tarabay

Ickle just wowzer on the weight loss! Brilliant, hopefully u will get there in no time!
Loz- beautiful pice of bellybean!!! Congrats!!
Emum- sorry for af! Was that a strange cycle for u or am I way off???
Fili- how u feeling?
Mrs mig- job sounds fantastic for oh, fx this interview went as well as the last one!!
Pink- good control on the poas!! :) fx for u!! 
Ahhh I can't remember anything!! I will catch up with everybody in the morning!!


----------



## sarah_anne

I felt very young today reading about all your TV shows that you loved! I hadn't heard of any of them! 

I went for my second prenatal appointment today. Everything is fine and I have my second ultrasound booked for February 24th. 

I'm also telling my boss that I'm pregnant tomorrow! Yikes! I feel like it's time that she know, but I'm not going to tell other co-workers until I reach 12 weeks. Any advice for telling my boss?


----------



## filipenko32

Tara don't worry at all about your d and c! It's completely painless and I now think that it's the best option all round as it's over quickly. I got pregnant about 9 weeks after my last d and c. I like it when they give you oxygen just before you get knocked out by the anaesthetic as it makes you feel a bit 'high' lol!!! Enjoy! X


----------



## Tarabay

R u sure it's fine fili?? Im a nervous wreck here! Y do they give u oxygen? And are u completely knocked out? What's it like after?
Hi Sarah-Anne! That's great news, so happy ur doin great! No help on the boss though I have never had to do it!


----------



## filipenko32

Tara it is completely fine honestly. I was a wreck too the first time. You may have some mild period cramping when you come round but I never had any the first time, did a bit the second time. Not sure why I had oxygen as the anaesthetic was taking effect, maybe because I wouldn't be breathing myself as I went under? So would take in less oxygen. Good stuff though, highly recommend it lol! Don't worry x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara I felt great after my Eric. So fine physically that I kind of didn't deal with the emotional stuff and sort of went into denial about it for a while, but yes, completely knocked out. Woke up and didn't feel sore at all. I just had one clot there which I passed when I stood up. Good luck and try not to be too nervous. 
Sarah, yay for having a date for your scan! I'm sure your boss will be just fine. Did she know about the mc?
Emum, sorry you are back on cd1 (or 2 now.) It just sucks doesn't it. I had high hopes for you this month. 
Pink, glad you enjoyed reading my journal. I think you should do one, it's good to get your emotions down in words. I find it helps. 
Fili, how are those tests today? 
Afm, got a doctors appointment at 3.10 this aft. Not sure what she will do for me if anything, but I feel better just doing something. 
I have a friend coming to visit today, I used to live in Cambridgeshire and he is someone I used to work with but one of my very best friends for 20 years. I haven't actually seen him for 2 years as I haven't been able to get down there due to Edie and our money situation and he works funny hours so I'm really looking forward to seeing him. I was hoping I would be telling I wasn't able to drink wine so he could have it all, but that's not the case so I shall be getting stuck in!


----------



## Emum

Good luck Tara. I'm sure it will be fine but I know its scarey nonetheless.

Yes CD2 for me today. CBFM couldnt believe it - wouldn't let me reset it at first and it took several attempts and about 5 minutes before it would go back to CD1. I still wasn't sure yesterday as it could have been either heavy spotting or very light AF, but this morning I am in no doubt sadly. Yes, it was a very odd cycle for me. I've never had such a short one, or one with a short luteal phase. Even when I had PCOS and did have anovulatory cycles they were long not short. Hope that isnt a bad sign.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Are you going to start temping again? At least the luteal phase was 10 days, I know it is shorter than usual though. 
I have been given a cbfm but I don't think I am going to be able to get through to get it, or be able to afford the sticks for a few days so I am probably going to be too late to use it this cycle.


----------



## pichi

good luck tara :hugs: 

i've just been lurking this past week really. feeling a little better but that was a HORRIBLE af this time :(

hope everyone is well... sorry for those of you that the witch caught up with and FX'd for everyone waiting to test!

i have erm... 10 days till OV roughly? i'm catching this eggy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Was it your first AF since the mc or second Pichi? Both my first and second after my natural mc were vile and painful. Glad to have you back and good luck with catching that egg.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are you going to start temping again? At least the luteal phase was 10 days, I know it is shorter than usual though.
> I have been given a cbfm but I don't think I am going to be able to get through to get it, or be able to afford the sticks for a few days so I am probably going to be too late to use it this cycle.

Yes. though I forgot this morning. Though it would have been very inaccurate as DH (who wasn't even supposed to be home) set his alarm on his phone for silly oclock, then knocked it off the bedside table onto our wooden bedroom floor with a huge crash! So, the temp would not have been taken before moving around (violently and suddenly) or at a sensible time, so no harm no foul :haha:

Anyway, DH is now off again on his travels and not back to the weekend so AF chocolate gorging without having to share is on the cards.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Was it your first AF since the mc or second Pichi? Both my first and second after my natural mc were vile and painful. Glad to have you back and good luck with catching that egg.

That would have been my first AF after MC in December. it was horrible! only lasted 3 days but it was heavy. thinking back though, with my MC i only bled for a few days so it was probably a further clear out? 
wish my cycle would shorten - hate having to wait 19 days to OV! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck at the doctors today mrs migg. And it does sound like your hubby is going for a responsible and sought after job so maybe that is why they're interviewing so much? I hope he gets it though especially as there are perks and it's a good company. Make sure you do wardrobe patrol though if he gets a third interview x x 

Emum, Im sorry you've had an odd cycle I'm not really sure what to suggest only that I really hope that this next cycle is the one for you :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks everyone! U have out my mind to rest a little! Just still so annoyed with oh, I asked him cud he take an hour off work to come over to the hospital and that just is not possible either! I'm very cross with him! Have to ring the ward at 9.30 to see what time they want me in! 
Yes pichi, if it was 1st af after. Mine was dreadful to! Glad it has come to an end for u though! 
Emum I will join u on the chocolate binging over the next few days!!
Is a d and c the same as Eric??
Did any of u have to stay overnight? And what did y pack to bring with u? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes Tara, erpc is basically a d&c. No overnight stay, just take dressing gown, slippers, and wear comfy jogging bottoms. Take pants and pads but they will sort you out in that region. You could be waiting around a while so take a couple of magazines. And remember absolutely nil by mouth or they won't do it.


----------



## filipenko32

Tara it's just this thread that calls them Erics lol as mrs migg's phone predictive text erpc into Eric so we call it that now! Sorry your oh cant go with you :hugs: I couldnt get mine to leave lol. It was a bit embarrassing as I was on a general ward and it was all women. The nurse said my husband couldn't stay but he was grumpy about that and looked upset to go! He kept ringing me on the hour but I'd already gone into the op 5 mins after he left! What a giant softie lump of a hubby I've got!!! I don't think he quite realises it's such a minor operation. Bt he lost his mum to cancer when he was 23 so... 
Pichi sorry your cycle was horrid, hurry up next ten days:sex:


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for today Tara. I hope it goes smoothly for you hun. 

AFM - I'm a bit confused (as always). I got a low yesterday morning but last night and today I've had big pains in my ovary area, especially the right one. I very nearly did a test because I thought "what if it's an ectopic?" but the pain is coming and going so I doubt it's that. Maybe it's just cysts bursting since I usually have quite a few and I did take soy this cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - thinking of you today. I agree with everything the girls have said with regards the ERPC. Did you have another scan which showed the clots were not budging?

ickle - Looks like a few unusualy cycles this month. I hope that you have ov'd earlier tnad it is like you said cyst burting thats was giving you the pain. I remember my CL cyst gave me painful throbbing intermittant pain so it may be that.

Mrsmig - I'll look into doing a journal as it probably is quite cathartic.

Fili -how are you today? You OH sounds like sucha lovely man.

SA - All the programmes are Britsh and I doub't many of them made their way over to you, especially Button Moon!

hello to ll the other ldies. I'm at work so it is difficult to chat.

Afm - another crap nights sleep. This going to bed early is making things worse!! I took my temp after the logest bit of sleep but I can't be sure how accurate it is.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink sorry about your lack of sleep and that's annoying about your temp. :hugs: hope work goes quickly for you so you can get home and rest.


----------



## pichi

your temps are still looking really good Pink - i have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## hopeithappens

hi tara - hope everything goes well today for you 

ickle - very well done on the 10lbs, my boss did LL and she lost loads doing it

hi mrs m, fili, pichi, pink, faye and anyone ive missed 

well im off to docs today been 3weeks and i still dont know when my scan is the pain seems to have settled back down again (for now), i just want to know whats going on and im getting so frustrated af still hasnt arrived and im now cd36 had some pink spotting on tues nyt was so happy coz i finally thought shed arrived but no nothing else after that, was only once wen i wiped i would of missed it had i not been looking for signs of the witch, and now my cm has turned a yellow colour and lots of it, i just hope i get some answers soon i really really hate this


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Tara I felt great after my Eric. So fine physically that I kind of didn't deal with the emotional stuff and sort of went into denial about it for a while, but yes, completely knocked out. Woke up and didn't feel sore at all. I just had one clot there which I passed when I stood up. Good luck and try not to be too nervous.
> Sarah, yay for having a date for your scan! I'm sure your boss will be just fine. Did she know about the mc?
> Emum, sorry you are back on cd1 (or 2 now.) It just sucks doesn't it. I had high hopes for you this month.
> Pink, glad you enjoyed reading my journal. I think you should do one, it's good to get your emotions down in words. I find it helps.
> Fili, how are those tests today?
> Afm, got a doctors appointment at 3.10 this aft. Not sure what she will do for me if anything, but I feel better just doing something.
> I have a friend coming to visit today, I used to live in Cambridgeshire and he is someone I used to work with but one of my very best friends for 20 years. I haven't actually seen him for 2 years as I haven't been able to get down there due to Edie and our money situation and he works funny hours so I'm really looking forward to seeing him. I was hoping I would be telling I wasn't able to drink wine so he could have it all, but that's not the case so I shall be getting stuck in!

My boss didn't know about my miscarriage, but I will be telling her today. I'm going to ask that we only tell the HR people who absolutely have to know and that we wait to tell everyone else until I'm through the first trimester. I'm so nervous about telling her. I'm sure she'll be fine, but I'm worried because there's 5 of us who work directly under her and one is pregnant and another is on sick leave for another 2 months.


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone 
how are you ladies?
tara-thinking about you.d&c is not long and difficult procedure.its simpy painless dont worry.


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - glad ur scan went really well cant believe how much ur little bean has grown 

i caught a little bit of you all talking bout ur fave tv programmes wen you were little, and i have to say button moon has to be my fave i loved it, ive still got a vid of it upstairs :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sarah - I am sure she will be fine. Why do want to tell her today? Can you not wait a couple of more weeks if thats is what you would prefer? When is your next scan? 10 weeks already!!

Hope - :hugs: I can't help much with regards your cycle. It must be so frustrating waiting for Af when all you want to go is get on with things. I hope you get some nswers or the statr of looking into it for you.

Mrsmig - Hope the Dr's appointment this afternoon goes well. Be firm and let them know you want things checked out.

hi Pichi and mohini - hope you are both okay.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Sarah - I am sure she will be fine. Why do want to tell her today? Can you not wait a couple of more weeks if thats is what you would prefer? When is your next scan? 10 weeks already!!
> 
> Hope - :hugs: I can't help much with regards your cycle. It must be so frustrating waiting for Af when all you want to go is get on with things. I hope you get some nswers or the statr of looking into it for you.
> 
> Mrsmig - Hope the Dr's appointment this afternoon goes well. Be firm and let them know you want things checked out.
> 
> hi Pichi and mohini - hope you are both okay.

I want to tell her today because we've been working on planning our entire next year for training and on-call rotations and they've already got me up to December. I want to give them lots of time to get everything set now. My next scan is February 24th. I also want to start telling other family members and since one of my co-workers is related to my cousin, I don't want her to tell my boss before I do.


----------



## pinksmarties

ah I see. Yes it would be better for you to tell her, rather tha hear it from someone else and I agree it helps her plan things better for the rest of the year. My work know about my mc's so it won't be such a shock to tell them when I get a beany that sticks around!!

How is your OH with all the exciting changes? What was he like seeing the scan?


----------



## pinksmarties

I eventually got round to having my Thyroid TSH blood done today so I might have results later on.

EDIT -Just checked my TSH is 4.27 (normal range 0.4 -4.0) not sure what to do about this now.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> ah I see. Yes it would be better for you to tell her, rather tha hear it from someone else and I agree it helps her plan things better for the rest of the year. My work know about my mc's so it won't be such a shock to tell them when I get a beany that sticks around!!
> 
> How is your OH with all the exciting changes? What was he like seeing the scan?

Yeah. That's why I'm planning on telling her today. I'm nervous because I started a new position 4 weeks ago, but I'm going to have to tell her eventually and I think she would be a bit upset if I waited a long time. I'm going to mention my miscarriage and let her know that's why I don't want to tell anyone but her and others that we absolutely have to tell. 

OH has been so great! I can't stomach meat, so he's been cooking all sorts of special meals for me. He was really happy when he saw the baby's heartbeat. I think it really set in for him that it was real at that point. We were both so nervous that I was going to miscarry again, so it was a good reassurance. I'll feel even better after my scan on the 24th. I'll be 12.5 weeks at that point, so I'll be almost through the first trimester.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

Tara you are being so brave :hugs: I have never had a d&c so can't really comment- but I have had a medical management and thats the other option to d&c but it is doing it the hard way, and its not pleasant or easy. It was right for me, but I think a d&c is the best route for you to go. By all accounts its not painful and you will be fine. I'm a bit mad at your OH for not being able to get time off! The thing with the d&c though is its such a simple op that you won't be there for long anyway. The medicals take longer, I was in overnight and half the next day. Some people can ttc again right after a d&c, some are advised to wait. I gather it depends on how much lining they have to remove.


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsmig - how did you get on at the Dr's this afternoon?

Tara - hope you are okay and recovering well after the ERPC :hugs:

Hi loz - upto much today?

Bit freaked out by my TSH results. Looked on the UK guideilnes and it seems GP may not trest unless over 10!! Anyone know any more?


----------



## Hope39

Hi everyone, i have had loads of catching up to do, do you lot do nothing all day apart from venture onto B&B!

Pink - i would go to your docs and asked to be put on 25mg of thyroxine, even though you are only slightly above range, my fertility consultant wants my tsh to be between 1-2. Fili consultant at St Marys put her on that dose of thyroxine and her tsh never went over about 3.6 (i think). i am sure fili will confirm this. Research on the net and you will find that fertility specialists recommend between 1-2, print it off and show your doc!

Tara - Hope you got on okay today, ive never had a d&c so can't imagine the worrying you have had to go through

Ickle - Congratulations of the weight loss, its took me 5 weeks to lose half a stone so wow, you are doing fab

Fili - Hows you getting on? 

Emum n Mrs M - sorry to hear to joy this month for you

Well i went back to the recurrent miscarriage clinic today for my results........ They didn't take enough blood for lupus & leiden (which i knew about so got the doctors to repeat) so they want to repeat it again and will write with the results. I got to go see an endocrinologist to get my wacko thyroid sorted, she thinks that maybe i have got more antibodies that are attacking my thyroid even more so she is doing an antibody test too. Apparently i am on no where near enough thyroxine for my readings so got to have another thyroid test in 2 weeks when i have been on my current medication for a month. And lastly, i have a bicornuate uterus which i dont really know too much about so i am now off to google all about it.

Sorry if i have missed anyone

xx


----------



## Hope39

pinksmarties said:


> mrsmig - how did you get on at the Dr's this afternoon?
> 
> Tara - hope you are okay and recovering well after the ERPC :hugs:
> 
> Hi loz - upto much today?
> 
> Bit freaked out by my TSH results. Looked on the UK guideilnes and it seems GP may not trest unless over 10!! Anyone know any more?

Pink they don't normally treat unless over 10, but mine wasn't over 10 initially

Leave it with me and i will find some info for you that you can print off and give to your doctor

xx


----------



## Hope39

Pink

Here you go

https://thyroid.about.com/library/weekly/aa050199.htm

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thankyou so much Hope. My Free Thyroid was 14.8 so well within normal limits. I have googled quite a bit too and have come acorss US research that says the same as your FS. Whether or not they treat me to it with regards the mc, I do have other symptoms - constantly cold, tired and restless sleep (thats not just including this week) that I hope might persuade them to treat. I'll phone up and see if I can get the last Dr I saw for my mc in December as she seemd to understand.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink are your iron levels good? Low iron can cause the fatigue. I'm googling further but just thought I'd check about your iron.


----------



## lilblossom

I learned something interesting before i mc'ed about the body absorbing iron..if you drink ice tea with your food, your body is unable to absorb it properly so that is why they recommend you drink water with meals. ....thought I would just pop that in there.


----------



## Emum

Yes, tea does block the absorption of iron. Most of us posting here at the moment are in the UK and so hot tea is more common with us than iced though :) Best thing to take iron tablets with is fresh orange juice as that aids absorption, and also counteracts the "binding" properties iron tablets can have.

CD3 and I remembered to temp this morning so hopefully now back in the groove. It was a bit weird actually as I woke up after what felt like a long sleep and temped then checked the clock and it was 2.00 am! But when I woke again at 6.45 and temped, my temp was only 0.01 higher. The room was really warm though, so my temp was high (36.67!) so not sure that was really helpful for charting purposes. Not that I'm going to turn the heating down with snow everywhere I hasten to add.


----------



## ickle pand

It's really strange that everyone has snow because there's nothing up here in north east Scotland. My car windscreen wasn't even icy this morning lol!

How is everyone today? I'm good but I'm still getting the ovary pains, it seems like it's mostly in the evenings. I have the doctors this afternoon to sort out my meds now that my stomach has sorted itself out so I might mention it to him. I did a test this morning just incase but it was a BFN. I haven't managed to start temping again yet but I'm going to try over the weekend. 

I went to visit my Granda last night. He's doing really well but it'll be a few weeks before he gets home yet. He gave me a detailed account of his bowel movements which I could've done without lol!


----------



## fayewest

Hello ladies, sorry for the silence, I will go through and catch up now. The house is taking up all my time ;0) That and it was Mr P's 30th yesterday (still a baby ;0) ) so I have been cooking/wrapping and planning like mad.

I am on cd10 today, temp spike due to the wine yesterday for Mr P's birthday, I should ovulate around 19 - 21 as normal, I thought that clomid was supposed to kick in 5 - 10 days after, so I will speak to the doc and find out. Am soooo tired atm BDing is not as exciting as it should be, it's supposed to be fun! ;0) xx


----------



## fayewest

Looking at that Button Moon clip, makes me feel AMAZINGLY OLD!!!! I cant believe how budget and cheap it looks ;0)


----------



## pichi

baked bean tin as a spaceship :haha:


----------



## Emum

OK, PMA resurfacing, these are my Feb plans. Any ideas or alterations considered!

1. Better diet for me and OH. No more takeaways or processed food (the two large bars of chocolate I consumed yesterday clearly don't count as DH was away, I had AF and they were just medicinal!)

2. Agnus Castus x 3 daily for me, and a pregnacare pre conception multi vitamin with fresh OJ each morning

3. No more than 1 glass of wine per day, and not more than twice a week.

4. Am going to continue with CBFM, and OPKs and temping this month, and will SMEP again

5. Am going to try the zyestra lube which apparently is good for helping couples where the male has low motility which applies to us.

6. Moderate exercise throughout the whole month

7. Am going to book that smear I have been putting off for next week, well before ovulation can happen

8. Am going to try to get a reflexology appointment for next week, and see what recommendations the therapist has (have never tried this before, but have heard it can be helpful)

9. Have swopped our tea and coffee for decaff versions and hope OH doesn't notice!

10. Am going to aim for at least 8 hours sleep per night and try to keep stress levels down this month (though its half term next week )


----------



## sarah_anne

Hello Ladies!

I told my boss about the baby yesterday and she was SO great!!! I knew she would be, but I was uber-nervous. She's going to tell HR and those we have to tell at my Head Office, but we're going to wait until I'm through the first trimester until we tell anyone else (which is what I wanted to do). I explained to her about my miscarriage and she was so great! She's truly an amazing boss. 

I feel so much better now. Like I'm no longer hiding this huge secret.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all,

I think my Fe levels are quite good, my hemaglobin and Fe before Eric last year was normal but I know that can change in a few months. I feel a bit daft going to see my GP bout thyroid that is only just above normal (for them anyway) as I don't think they'll do anything about it. Another crap sleep, I think things are getting to me more than I realised and maybe I am waking up because I have temping etc on my mind.


----------



## Emum

I know nothing about thryroid pink so can't help there. If you are taking an antenatal vitamin though I can't imagine that your FE and haemoglobin should be an issue though. Do you have particularly long or heavy periods, or any other signs which lead you to think that might be an issue?


----------



## ickle pand

They all sound like great ideas Emum and very achievable. 

I think I'm going to take agnus castus again next cycle for a few months since I feel like I'm a bit out of kilter at the moment. I also need to start exercising, but it's so hard to do something gentle like walking when the weather is so crap. I have housework to do and my car to clean though so that's this weekend's exercise. I have my pilates DVD though, I might start doing that. I want to work up to doing the 30 day Shred but I don't want to rush into it when my calories are so restricted. 

I really want to get acupuncture as I've heard it increases the sucess rate of IVF but I don't know of anywhere near me that does it. Pichi, you don't know of anywhere do you?


----------



## ickle pand

Sarah-anne that's great :) Not long to wait before you can tell everyone now.


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I think my Fe levels are quite good, my hemaglobin and Fe before Eric last year was normal but I know that can change in a few months. I feel a bit daft going to see my GP bout thyroid that is only just above normal (for them anyway) as I don't think they'll do anything about it. Another crap sleep, I think things are getting to me more than I realised and maybe I am waking up because I have temping etc on my mind.

don't you find the worst sleep is during the 2ww? :dohh: i hope you get a good nights sleep soon hun :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - I think it was Loz that mentioned Fe. I don't think I have any issues with that. My periods have been the est since Eric so can't complain there.

Your planning sounds really good. I changed my coffee to decaff and OH has never noticed. I have to keep topping up the 'normal' coffee jar with decaff and recycle the decaff jars before he notices!!!

SA - glad your boss was understanding. I will have been a relief to tell her.

Mrsmig anywhere? Just wondering how you got on yesterday.

ickle - I found one in Broughty Ferry but that might be too far and did seem to focus more on sports type things. I go to one in St andrews but that will definately be too far.

Hi pichi!! I hope its just a 2ww thing, although I don't sleep as well as I used to years ago anyway.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
good morning to all.i have pain in right side below of my breast become worse from many days.pain always start 10 days before AF but it still on cd5 while Af over in 3 days.i am feeling very uncomfortable even while sleep.i also asked about this to my endo consultant but he didnt tell much .i am worried .have anyone any idea about it.


----------



## Hope39

pinksmarties said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I think my Fe levels are quite good, my hemaglobin and Fe before Eric last year was normal but I know that can change in a few months. I feel a bit daft going to see my GP bout thyroid that is only just above normal (for them anyway) as I don't think they'll do anything about it. Another crap sleep, I think things are getting to me more than I realised and maybe I am waking up because I have temping etc on my mind.

Pink - don't feel daft, at the end of the day you want a baby so you need to make sure your body is right to accept a baby

If the consultants at St Marys put patients on thyroxine for a thyroid tsh of that is over 2 but under 4 then you know its what your body needs

That link that i sent you, i'm sure it said the lady had a tsh of 4 and didn't conceive and then as soon as she started taking thyroxine she then conceived

I am not totally familiar with your history, have you had just the one miscarriage and how long have you been trying for?

x


----------



## sarah_anne

ickle pand said:


> Sarah-anne that's great :) Not long to wait before you can tell everyone now.

Yup! I'm excited! I kind of needed to tell my boss anyway because my Dad and my sister can't stop telling people! Bah!


----------



## Emum

Ho Hum. Just tried to book a reflexology appointment and the first one I could get was for next Friday which should be just a couple of days before I ovulate. Not sure if that is the optimum time to have a treatment was rather hoping to be able to get something at the beginning of the week :(


----------



## ickle pand

Broughty Ferry's not too bad, I'll see if there's anywhere closer though. I might have more luck looking closer to Aberdeen. Thanks Pink :)

Mohihi - sorry I've no idea what that is. I'd get it checked out if you're worried though. 

Is there nowhere else you can go Emum?


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - shame you can't be seen sooner, like ickle suggested is there nowhere else you can try?

Hope - I have had 2 mc (10 weeks and 5weeks). We hadn't been trying long so I have no idea about conceiving but I think I am ok in that respect. I have no proof of that, it is something I feel but I suppose time will tell if things don't happen soon. Anyway I have booked an appointment but I wanted to see the Lady GP who I saw after my mc in December and she is not back till 22nd Feb so I have an appointment then.


----------



## filipenko32

Well I have my results back from the forth miscarriage and it was chromosomally abnormal! It had trisomy 13 or 18 (the consultant couldn't remember which one from reading the notes earlier) which basically means it was a bad luck formation at conception. So that's one normal loss and one abnormal one! Arggh! I don't know what to think about this!


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe the cocktail you were on was the right one Fili and this was just bad luck that the baby was chromosomally abnormal.


----------



## pinksmarties

I agree with ickle - everything you were doing was giving the best environment but the baby just wasn't right for it and that damned old saying of 'bad luck'. Maybe the next one will work out on the right treatment and be chromosomally normal. I wish we could just know and not have all this uncertainty. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh I didn't know that about iron. Good job I only drink water with my meals anyway! I have never understood why anyone would want to drink anything else with food lol

Emum, reconsider swapping his coffee for decaf- I have read that coffee actually helps with swimmers. I don't know if its proven but my OH drinks way too much coffee and seems to impregnate me extremely easily! :blush: He even drinks it really late at night!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Well I have my results back from the forth miscarriage and it was chromosomally abnormal! It had trisomy 13 or 18 (the consultant couldn't remember which one from reading the notes earlier) which basically means it was a bad luck formation at conception. So that's one normal loss and one abnormal one! Arggh! I don't know what to think about this!

Fili! That must be bittersweet news- on the one hand its sad and such bad luck, but on the other hand- it doesn't necessarily mean your treatment was a failure! Fire up that PMA, because the next one will be sticky as sticky can get! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: I just feel :shock: though. Like the way you feel when you've just had a bad scan!! That horrible shock feeling! It is good news in a way though. One normal loss and one abnormal one doesn't paint so much of a clear picture though when you're trying to get to the bottom of why it's happening. My head is a muddle though!


----------



## Lozdi

Understandably your head is in a muddle- but it seems clear to me, your treatment worked hence the no cramps or nightmares, but the last beanie just wasn't very well, and had to go. Its so sad but in a way it is better than another chromosomally normal loss, which would mean definite treatment failure. I think that positive dream you had will definitely be coming true!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, that must evoke mixed feelings for you. But at least you know it wasn't a treatment failure and you can go into your next pregnancy with renewed faith in the steroids rather than any more of the expected fears, if that makes sense. 
Emum, as a qualified reflexologist my advice would be to try to get an earlier appointment if you can, but the reflexology will still stimulate everything and hopefully help. You can start it yourself by stimulating the pressure points in the meantime. The area to work on is the inside of your heel - about an inch below the bone that sticks out - this is the uterus. Exactly the same place on the outside of the heel - this is the ovaries. There is a small dip, press it hard with your thumb or finger. Lastly, go right across the top of the foot from the outside to the inside (imagine a strap going across the top of your foot). This is the Fallopian tube. 
Hope I've managed to explain that ok.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fili, that must evoke mixed feelings for you. But at least you know it wasn't a treatment failure and you can go into your next pregnancy with renewed faith in the steroids rather than any more of the expected fears, if that makes sense.
> Emum, as a qualified reflexologist my advice would be to try to get an earlier appointment if you can, but the reflexology will still stimulate everything and hopefully help. You can start it yourself by stimulating the pressure points in the meantime. The area to work on is the inside of your heel - about an inch below the bone that sticks out - this is the uterus. Exactly the same place on the outside of the heel - this is the ovaries. There is a small dip, press it hard with your thumb or finger. Lastly, go right across the top of the foot from the outside to the inside (imagine a strap going across the top of your foot). This is the Fallopian tube.
> Hope I've managed to explain that ok.

Wow that is amazing- I love having me feet tickled by OH, or driven on with toy cars by my boys if they want to use my feet as ramps...and my favourite places are the ones you just described! They have always been my favourite spots for a foot tickle, even when I was small and me and my mum used to tickle each others feet! 

How did you doctors appointment go? And your friends visit?


----------



## filipenko32

Loz do you feel period pain type cramps with this one or with your 2 boys pregnancies?


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all.

Had another bad night sleep but this was due to having excruciating pain in my neck and shoulder that was sore to turn my head, move my upper body and sore even to lie still!! It was so bad I was in tears at 2am. I had acupuncture yesterday and she was quite horrified at my lack of sleep during the week so she concentrated on that. I was already beginning to feel shoulder pain earlier that day so its not the acupuncture that caused it. Initially I did fall asleep quite quickly which I put down to her it was a shame about this bloody neck. Anyway I think I only got max 2.5 - 3hrs unbroken sleep although the 2 times I have took my temps (1 adjusted) did work out right. I am beginning to get cramps though so think AF might be on her way. I am not going to test until Tue/Wed as I don't think this is my month. Sorry for the miserable post I just really wanted a decent nights sleep. Maybe I should think of it as early motherhood training!!

Hope everyone is good and has lots of nice things planned for the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. Pink sorry you had a rubbish sleep and the neck and shoulder is giving you gyp. I'd give you one of my massages if I was nearer! 
I didn't really get very far with the doc. I told her about my short cycles and she said they were possibly annovulatory, but didn't really seem that concerned! She is talking to a specialist on Thursday and will ask him about me, and I have to ring on Friday to see what he said, but her opinion was that the 2 losses were down to luck (apparently I was lucky to have them) and next time should be fine. She said if I am not pregnant by may to go back and see her and she will do blood tests, but then said if I go home and don't feel happy then to go back and see her earlier and she will do them. But she stressed that she doesn't think there is much point. She seems to think I am fine. She said healthy eating, no alcohol etc etc.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks mrsmig - I would love a massage, I think. I have never had a proper one as I seem to tense up at the thought!! I love my head and feet being touched but not so much my back - weird I know.

If she was willing to do tests now if you are concerned then why would she wait till May? See what she says on Friday but I would go back and get them done before May, then at least you'll know sooner rather than later. It maybe everything is okay, as mine are turning out to be, but that may ease your worries about ttc/becoming pg again.

I am not convinced about the anovulatory cycles for you as you seem to get consistent temp jumps after 'supposed ov' which seems proof you are ovulating. One lady in another thread has started taking clomid as although see does ovulate it is not strong enough- not exactly sure what that means though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know Pink, she was just quite vague about everything. However she did seem totally confident that I was probably going to have a successful pregnancy fairly soon, and as that is the outcome I want more than anything I did kind of feel reassured. This cycle bodes well - Edie was conceived in February 09, my first loss was conceived February 11, it seems to be a good month for me! Although it took 5 cycles after my first mc to get pregnant again, so working on that theory march will be the month.


----------



## pichi

Fili if it helps you any I got period type cramps with pixie and with my loss but the ones with the loss, the cramps felt different. Another thing I didn't get was a feeling id done sit-Ups with pixie...


----------



## mohini12

hi pink,fili,mrs miggin,amanda,tara,lozdi and all my remaining freinds .hope everyone are ok.
actually i am very confused and sad today and need your all help.my younger sister married 2year before and ttc from that time but no success.today she told me that her AF every months were on time .but today she is 9days late from her due AF (due on 3 feb)but hpt is neg today.she really wants a baby and sad to see neg hpt.can she pregnant even hpt is neg?please give reply if any one have any idea in this regard.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini. I'm not sure how to help, it does seem strange if her cycle is usually regular. How many tests has she done? My advice would be to get a few more tests and test every morning for a few days, if she still keeps getting negative to pop to the doctor? I hope it's a positive and just not showing up due to implanting late or something. Good luck.x


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Mohini. I'm not sure how to help, it does seem strange if her cycle is usually regular. How many tests has she done? My advice would be to get a few more tests and test every morning for a few days, if she still keeps getting negative to pop to the doctor? I hope it's a positive and just not showing up due to implanting late or something. Good luck.x

thanks mrs miggin
she did hpt today and another was 4days before. both are neg.is it possible to be so late to come possitive hpt or anything wrong?i am praying for her and worried too .actually i have only one sister and we both are ttc but no success.very confused and shoked .


----------



## Emum

It is possible that she is pregnant mohini, but 9 days after AF is due with a BFN, the most likely outcome is that she is not, unfortunately. There are a very few women who don't synthesise HCG into their urine, either at all or in high enough levels to be detected, and can only get a BFP on a blood test but this is quite rare.

Other possibilities are that she didnt ovulate this month, so will miss her AF for a month, but may be about to ovulate in the next week, or that she has PCOS and may need some medication. A trip to her GP would be a good idea.


----------



## mohini12

mrs miggin
do you have any idea which brand of pregnacy test kit give accurate result?


----------



## Emum

They all work the same way in that they detect HCG by activating a dye. Some have lower trigger values to activate the dye than others. The most sensitive ones available easily in the UK are the superdrug home brand ones, followed by First Response. Some tests are easier to read than others though. The Clearblue non digital ones can be difficult to read because the dye sometimes leaves quite a visible evaporation mark, and I personally find the Predictor ones which have 2 pink dots hard to read too, as they sometimes are slightly pink even when negative. The clear blue digital tests are average sensitivity and are completely clear - give the word pregnant or not pregnant! By 9 days late all pregnancy tests should be giving an accuracy rate of around 98% though so I wouldn't worry too much about the sensitivities at this stage.

If she wants to compare the ones on the shelves though, she is looking for the figure which comes before the letters mui. The info can be hard to find on the box. The most sensitive (Superdrug) is 10mui, First response and some other supermarket brands are 12.5 to 15, and Clear blue and the other big brands are 25. There is one clearblue brand which is advertised as 50. You are looking for the lowest possible number if you want the most sensitive test (ie the one which will give the earliest results)


----------



## filipenko32

I'm losing my memory!! Which side is lh and which is oestrogen on the clear blue fertility monitor sticks?


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I think the first one is the oestrogen and LH the second one (near the long end bit you can write on). Yep just double checked on my saved sticks.


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini - I know some women don't get +ve hpt till later on but 9 days does seem too long to be still getting bfn. As everyone else has suggested if nothing in the next few days I'd get her to see the Dr.


----------



## filipenko32

So pink is lh nearest to the pee stick end?


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> So pink is lh nearest to the pee stick end?

Yes, LH near pee end, oestrogen near the curved end


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink! Well I seem to have extremely dry skin and most of my spots have cleared up so I'm wondering if this is a rise in oestrogen as my e line is faint, lh even fainter at the mo. I mean I look like a scaly monster on my face!! Anyone think this is hormonal?


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm not sure but I would imagine so. My face went all dry after my mmc but I put that down to me not bothering much with my proper skin care regime/moisturisers (it wasn't on my lists of priorites then) but maybe it was to do with the hormones as well.

How are you getting on with the hpts? Have you got a -ve yet, I know they were still +ve a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's probably a combination of hormones and this freezing weather Fil! I can't wait to start using my cbfm, but I think I will have to leave it till next cycle now.


----------



## filipenko32

Yep they are negative now! Clear blue digi was negative 2 days ago. :yipee: I ov on Thursday next week.... Prob won't catch it as never do. Got ewcm already though so hoping that's a good sign. I'm opk-ing 2x a day ATM! Feel more like my old self now!! 
WHEN ARE YOU TESTING!!!!??????


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs migg, they are good/reliable. My persona is showing a red day and cbfm is showing high!! Im so happy to finally be ttc mode after that awful dragging mc.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm so pleased the ordeal is over for you finally. I was thinking this morning that day you posted after your scan seems such a long time ago. I can't believe it's dragged so horribly for you.


----------



## filipenko32

I know, :nope: it has dragged so much, this has been the worst pregnancy by far: ectopic scare, too high hcg to get rid of, failed mc, 2 mc procedures...chromosomes abnormal anyway so on steroids for no bloody reason. Horrendous!! but I am so ready to be pregnant again! :wacko: Now I'm going to spend the next 2 weeks waiting for a positive when I've been waiting for a negative for the last month! Omg I must be mad, this is crazy!


----------



## Emum

> =filipenko32;15514654] Feel more like my old self now!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

or

:help::help::help::help:

not sure which is more appropriate. :haha: Come on girls, we all need to buck up our attitudes and our PMAs because old fili is back!

glad you're feeling a bit more like yourself. x


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz do you feel period pain type cramps with this one or with your 2 boys pregnancies?

Kind of, like a milder version of the second type of period cramp. Basically on the first day of an AF I would have bad pains when the cervix opened, then just mild cramps after that. I get those now and did with both boys, not everyday though. It was worse with my first but of course everything then had to stretch for the first time. I only had them for a couple of weeks with the mmc though. I take it easy when I have it with this one, so as not to aggravate the hematoma. I would describe it more as aches than actual cramps.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Mohini, has she had any illness this cycle? I once had tonsilitis and then antibiotics for it anf it threw my cycle back 2 weeks- I was 2 weeks late for AF but no positive test. I was young and not TTC back then, so the 2 week late AF scared me. If she doesn;t get a + test or AF by the time 2 weeks has passed since AF was due, a doctors visit will hopefully discover the reason. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> =filipenko32;15514654] Feel more like my old self now!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> or
> 
> :help::help::help::help:
> 
> not sure which is more appropriate. :haha: Come on girls, we all need to buck up our attitudes and our PMAs because old fili is back!
> 
> glad you're feeling a bit more like yourself. xClick to expand...

:loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm having a not-sick day today. Honestly I much prefer the days where I feel awful and vomit alot! If the pattern remains I will feel yukky tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## hopeithappens

fili - hope u catch that eeg

pink - hope uve caught yours and af doesnt show

hi loz ickle mrs m pichi mohini emum and anyone else ive missed

cant believe i was actually happy about it for once but the :witch: caught up with me, so relieved to know where i am, im wondering if its down to last month as my first af after the m/c was reasonably light and not very painful, whereas now i have most certainly gone back to heavy and painful so hoping i might get back to normal now, i have decided im going to start temping i think ive got the idea of it but not completly sure but does it matter in the beginning of your cycle when you start as it wont b here til sometime next week so ill b cd 5/6 by then


----------



## sarah_anne

mohini12 said:


> hi pink,fili,mrs miggin,amanda,tara,lozdi and all my remaining freinds .hope everyone are ok.
> actually i am very confused and sad today and need your all help.my younger sister married 2year before and ttc from that time but no success.today she told me that her AF every months were on time .but today she is 9days late from her due AF (due on 3 feb)but hpt is neg today.she really wants a baby and sad to see neg hpt.can she pregnant even hpt is neg?please give reply if any one have any idea in this regard.

Hi Mohini! Another lady on the TWW thread said that it took her two weeks past her expected AF to get a BFP on an hpt. She had that problem with all THREE of her boys, so I know that it can happen. I hope your sister is pregnant! She should be able to get a blood test at this point is she's 9 days late. My doctor told me they would do blood if I was 4 days late and the hpts were negative.


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks pink! Well I seem to have extremely dry skin and most of my spots have cleared up so I'm wondering if this is a rise in oestrogen as my e line is faint, lh even fainter at the mo. I mean I look like a scaly monster on my face!! Anyone think this is hormonal?

I had EXTREMELY dry skin with both of my pregnancies Fili, so if you're still getting positives on your hpts, then it could be because of the hormones. I look like I have scales all over my legs and back right now!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sarah I only got my negative 2 days ago so still could be hormonal! Spots pretty much gone now though. 
Hope, nah it doesn't matter so much you'll have enough to compare foll phase with lp x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - it doesn't matter about temping for the first few days as temps during AF can be erratic and are not usually counted when working out your cover line. We all use Fertility Friend to record our temps and stalk each other! That site gives a very good tutorial to start you understanding it all but we'll all help too. I am glad AF is here for you and that hopefully things are back to normal and you'll only need to temp for one month!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Sarah-Anne, the things we have to put up with, not that we would complain at all. I had hives and incredibly itchy feet and hands and I couldn't even take an antihistamine!! I'd have it all back again for a sticky.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, I'm on cd 6 and planning to start temping again on Monday. I was contemplating thinking hang it this month and having a month off temping but I think I would get a bit stressed out rather than relax.


----------



## hopeithappens

is this temping business stressful? obv ive never done it before and im just intrugued as to wether it adds to stress or not, probs a stupid question but nevermind :haha: i suppose il sharp find out, im just hoping to find wen i actually do ov coz i never seem to know where i am in the 2ww i tend to go by how long my cycles are which as ive found out this time i dont even know that now, i think depending how i get on this cycle i might have a ntnp next cycle and take a break from ttc for 1cycle


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - the first couple of weeks using my bbt I woke 3 hours early every morning as temping was on so much my mind!! The 2ww temps can be a bit stressful, wondering if your temps are dropping/rising/similar to last month etc. You have to take your temp first thing in the morning at the same time before getting out of bed. Despite all this I love temping as it gave me a sense of control, you can see if you actually ov and what the different parts of your cycle are doing, especially the LP. Also less doubt about how many dpo you are.


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> is this temping business stressful? obv ive never done it before and im just intrugued as to wether it adds to stress or not, probs a stupid question but nevermind :haha: i suppose il sharp find out, im just hoping to find wen i actually do ov coz i never seem to know where i am in the 2ww i tend to go by how long my cycles are which as ive found out this time i dont even know that now, i think depending how i get on this cycle i might have a ntnp next cycle and take a break from ttc for 1cycle

I didn't find temping to be stressful at all, so much so I still do it and I am 50 dpo. :haha:

I guess it depends on how you see it. I saw temping as a way to get a look at what my body was up to, some might see it as a chore. Just remember that the thermal shift happens after O, so the temping is really to confirm O, cm and opk's are for the predicting of it.


----------



## Lozdi

Lol! FF has given me 3 green outlined dates for next week- I think its getting confused, either that or it thinks I am going to O while pregnant.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Lol! FF has given me 3 green outlined dates for next week- I think its getting confused, either that or it thinks I am going to O while pregnant.

:haha: I think it is the new feature they brought in as I have my predicted ov days for the end of Feb. They must be going off your previous cycle.


----------



## Lozdi

Lol, I'm on 'CD70' I guess the new feature isn't equipped to take into account ladies so obsessed with temping that they just don't stop!

The green 3 days start with valentines day :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm due to ovulate on pancake day :haha: batter anyone?
Hope, like pink for the first cycle temping I found I was waking at 5am to do it! It's not stressful though and it's fantastic for getting to know your cycle.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm due to ovulate on pancake day :haha: batter anyone?
> Hope, like pink for the first cycle temping I found I was waking at 5am to do it! It's not stressful though and it's fantastic for getting to know your cycle.

OH has been known to refer to sperm as baby batter aswell as population paste. He is so refined. :rofl::sick:

I bloody love pancakes. With sugar and freshly squeezed orange. Omnomnomnom!


----------



## Lozdi

I treated myself to a new doppler today, on ebay. It has good reviews and a heart rate calculator. I have one already but its one really for late 2nd tri, whereas the one off ebay should reveal the HB possibly as early as 8 weeks, though 10 is more likely than 8! I justified the purchase (37 squid) by way of deciding that a device that tells me a heart rate might be a very useful device to have even when not pregnant. Such as the times when my heart appears to be going bonkers lol although that hasn't happened since I started the asprin. Going to call the midwife on monday and nudge her to arrange my NT scan, as last time she forgot. I have been pondering the implications of having a NT scan and my stance on it currently is that I would not like anything invasive even if the results aren't 'normal'. I'd rather have all my teeth pulled than have a cvs or amnio *shudder* but I would like to be sufficiently mentally prepared if there was a chance of all not being 'normal.'


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've always declined those tests Loz, but never known if its the right thing to do or not. I wouldn't consider having amnio either. Don't blame anyone who does, but I always decided against it.


----------



## Lozdi

I gave the tests some serious thought last pregnancy and this, and I feel able to deal with the possibility of getting a bad score. I have heard of babies having 7mm of fluid at the nt scan that have been fine. Partly this time round my reasoning for wanting the nt is to make sure I actually do get a 12 w scan aswell as wanting to be prepared. When I got my nt scan appointment last pg it said on the letter that if I had had a scan after my 8th week that could be used to accurately date the pregnancy and thus a 12 week scan would not be necessary unless it was to measure NT. So this time round I am even more motivated to get the nt as I can afford maybe one private scan but not 2 and couldnt face a gap between scans of so long. I was 8w5d last time, I can't imagine having to wait til 20 weeks for my next scan with only one chance at a private in between. Provided all goes well I should be scanned in about 3 weeks, then after that the 20 weeker. The rough plan at the moment is to get a gender scan at 16 weeks because A: I wouldn't mind finding out so I know of I need to buy new things (I have a ton of boy stuff, and nothing at all for girls) B: babybonds gender scan is 79 squids as opposed to the other scans which vary between 99 and 169 squids. So my overall scan plans include reassurance, best usage of precious funds, and most importantly, the time to mentally prepare for the possibility of a beanie who might need some help when he or she arrives. Now that I have written this all out I am sat here marvelling at how calm and reasonable and thorough I feel! Lol! If I get a bad combined test score I might not be so calm, but I'd rather know that not! I dug out my 12 week scan of my first boy last night, and his nt is visible, and looks massive, yet he is absolutely fine (apart from backchatting me with all the skill of a 15 year old even though he is 7) :haha:

I find focusing on things like my scan plans and nt measurements etc is actually distracting me from worrying. Maybe that is odd lol but it is working for me.


----------



## ickle pand

Loz that sounds when I look a baby stuff online to distract me from TTC. I'd never get my mind off babies altogether so redirection helps :)

I went to see my folks today. My bracelet isn't finished yet but should be this time next week. Looks good though it was in pieces lol!

I've still been having ovary pain in both sides which i think is from cysts. Its very annoying. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That makes sense Loz. Ickle, do you know what the surprise bit of the bracelet is yet? Sorry to hear about the pains :-( hope it is nothing to be worried about. I have also had twinges today which is odd for cd6.


----------



## Lozdi

Boo to pains, but yay for imminent bracelet!

Thats a good way to sum it up- can't NOT think about babies, so must find the path of least resistance so to speak.

Twinges on CD6 might be good, might be a super eggy so ready to become a beanie that it is straining to escape already!


----------



## mohini12

Lozdi said:


> Hi Mohini, has she had any illness this cycle? I once had tonsilitis and then antibiotics for it anf it threw my cycle back 2 weeks- I was 2 weeks late for AF but no positive test. I was young and not TTC back then, so the 2 week late AF scared me. If she doesn;t get a + test or AF by the time 2 weeks has passed since AF was due, a doctors visit will hopefully discover the reason. :hugs:

thanks Lozdi
she had no illness or anyother problem in last cycle.but i think she might had some stress about Ltttc.she is only of 25years old.i advice her to repeat test again tommorow.lets see what happens.thanks for somuch concern.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all.

I caved and did a hpt - very white BFN so I am out for this month whiich I thought I was anyway but still a little disappointed.

Hope everyone Sunday is nice and relaxing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Boo to that Pink. Next cycle for us all. Wouldn't that be great if all of us got a bfp the same month? One good thing that happened at the docs was I bumped into my friend in the waiting room who is the only other one from post natal not to be pregnant with #2. I don't get to see her that often as we both work part time so it was nice for us to have a bit of a moan together! 
People on my journal thread are trying to get me to feel the love for cervix checking. Not gonna happen!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I noticed that Mrsmig!! Next cycle will be it for us all!! Glad you saw your friend and could have good chat.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just reading what they wrote made me feel slightly ill. :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I must confess I have been lurking for a while:blush:

Pink YOU ARE NOT OUT YET. I got bfns on frers up until 13dpo with my last pregnancy then did a digi 14dpo bam bfp. For this reason I really do not know why I dont take my own advice and just not test lol.

Mrs migg I used to feel physically sick at the thought of touching my cervix and it would make me squirm. I persevered and do not mind now. I actually like knowing what is going on up there and it makes checking for cm much easier.

Loz so glad all is well at the moment and loving how positive you are. :thumbup:

Ickle I know those pains but I do not have cysts I get them more in the tww now asked my gp and she said that occasionally your tubes decide to unblock themselves of mucus and thats why the pains start especially if it is both sides. Cant wait for you to post a pic of the bracelet. 

Well I am 4 dpo and nothing much is happening..........too early to ss and test. I feel really optimistic for this cycle which I hope is not going to lead to another kick in the teeth when af arrives. Can actually say that we did our best bding wise not just for baby making reasons bit that we could not keep our hands off each other. Hope that in itself is a good omen.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Debzie!!

Everything sounds really positive for you this month and WOW you really went for it!! No way the egg is going to get past that lot!!

It would be nice to think it is still early but I just know, however I wouldn't mind being proved wrong.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Aww Sarah-Anne, the things we have to put up with, not that we would complain at all. I had hives and incredibly itchy feet and hands and I couldn't even take an antihistamine!! I'd have it all back again for a sticky.

I'm glad I haven't had hives! I've been nauseous and can't eat. I'm down 7.2lbs so far. Go figure that the one time I'm supposed to be gaining a little bit of weight, I start losing it! I wouldn't give any of my symptoms up though!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hopefully in a couple of weeks once you are past the 12 week mark things will settle down for you and the nausea will pass. The sickness is a good sign though.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink I'm sorry about your negative :hugs: do you really think you're out this month then? 

Mrs migg do you have a journal?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I do Fili, but I haven't managed to get a link in my sig yet. If you look in my recent posts you'll see it.


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Aww Sarah-Anne, the things we have to put up with, not that we would complain at all. I had hives and incredibly itchy feet and hands and I couldn't even take an antihistamine!! I'd have it all back again for a sticky.
> 
> I'm glad I haven't had hives! I've been nauseous and can't eat. I'm down 7.2lbs so far. Go figure that the one time I'm supposed to be gaining a little bit of weight, I start losing it! I wouldn't give any of my symptoms up though!Click to expand...

If you want to share the nausea, I'll take some! I'm on my third no sick day and I'm not happy about it! I should feel awful today! Grr!

Pink sorry about the bfn :hugs: your temps haven't plummeted yet though, so maybe you still have a chance! 


Cervix :haha: maybe you should put a No Cervix Talk notice in your journal Mrs Miggins!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bleeeeuuuuuerrrgghhh it's HORRIBLE!!! 
Lozdi my nausea in my last pregnancy followed a perculiar pattern. Friday afternoon I would start feeling massively nauseous. It would last all weekend and through Monday. Then tuesday, Wednesday Thursday I would feel fine (apart from panicking because I didn't feel sick). The Friday afternoon it would start and I'd feel sick as a dog till Monday. Every week!


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey thats a hell of a sickness pattern! Lol! I am trying not to worry but its a little hard given the last one was a MMC. My gums are still swollen though, and the boobs, so thats reassuring. Last time the gum swelling vanished when the hb stopped.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's quite normal for sickness to start fading at 9 weeks as well Loz.


----------



## Lozdi

Indeed, I am reading such now, from good old Dr Google lol 

The last scan showed things to be spot on, not behind dates or anything, so thats good.


----------



## Emum

Hi, hope everyone is well today.

I think it would be awesome if all of us BFN girls got our BFPs this month. Then we'd have enough of us to have our own little PAL buddy group, and Lozdi and Sarah Anne would be exactly one trimester ahead of us, so could be our gurus.

Just come back from church and church lunch, which I was cooking today. Is it terribly wrong that the only time my poor family gets a home cooked meal at the weekend, is when I am cooking for more than 50 :blush:. I do like cooking and cook during the week, but weekends are definitely eating out or takeaway territory in our house. I did a huge veggie chilli and a tiramasu for lunch today, and my friend who was cooking with me did chicken and ham pie, and a blackberry and apple crumble, and it was a really nice afternoon with the kids playing happily together and everyone just chilling and enjoying the food and company. (and the men did the washing up, which was even better!)


----------



## Lozdi

Emum, you just made me very, very hungry! :haha:


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Emum, you just made me very, very hungry! :haha:

Even pregnant, you couldn't manage 50 portions of veggie chilli followed by 50 portions of tiramasu Lozdi. Could you!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm somewhat off most sweet things, but I reckon I could handle 2 or 3 portions of chilli right now! :munch:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds delicious Emum! We use to like a takeaway on a Saturday night, especially when we have my stepson, but since Mark has been out of work its a luxury we can't affore at the moment. So Saturday night we usually have a "treaty" kind of tea, pizza and garlic bread, mixed grill or chicken fajitas or something. Last night it was cheeseburger and chips! Then tonight Mark will cook a roast (he is a better cook than me, although I am not bad) and Mondays we have a curry made from the leftover meat! So predictable, same every week!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray, finally managed to add the link to my journal! Although it's nothing I haven't bored any of you guys with before :haha:


----------



## mohini12

hi Emum,Lozdi,fili,pink,mrs miggin,hope,sarah and all my remaining freinds.i have a wonderful news that my younger got hpt+ today morning.we both surprised that there is some mistake to do testing or pregnacy kit problem.finally she did another test today with a different kit and it shows possitive result.anyway i was very confused now happy for her.thanks all my lovely freinds for your supports and advices yesterday.
loveyou all.


----------



## mohini12

hi Emum,Lozdi,fili,pink,mrs miggin,hope,sarah and all my remaining freinds.i have a wonderful news that my younger got hpt+ today morning.we both surprised that there is some mistake to do testing or pregnacy kit problem.finally she did another test today with a different kit and it shows possitive result.anyway i was very confused now happy for her.thanks all my lovely freinds for your supports and advices yesterday.
loveyou all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini that is wonderful news!! I was thinking about your sister this morning and wondering if anything had progressed. Congratulations! Now, you next! How lovely if you were pregnant at the same time.


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs Miggin
its really a great news for me.i really wanted that she should get hpt+.i forget myself and excited for her this time.i love her too much.


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations to your sister Mohini thats wonderful news, and as Mrs Miggins said- your turn next! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Mohini that's lovely :cry:
Wishing your sister a happy & healthy 9 months. 
I've just realised that it's OH's birthday the day after pancake day, when I should ovulate! Trust me to be more excited about pancake day :haha: but Edie was conceived on a weekend away for his birthday so let's just hope it happens again! AF seems to be finally on her way out, I've been light bleeding or spotting for a week! Things have been weird since the Eric. Speaking of Eric, anyone heard from Tara?


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic news mohini!! So happy for your sister! :hugs: :yipee: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg fx fx fx fx and everything crossed for you! 

Ive lost 14 lbs now btw! You must be up to near that now ickle? Hw you doing with ll?
I've been running 3 miles in the freezing cold every other day even with snow on the field!! Felt very sorry for myself on some of those runs but felt great when I'd done it! On alternate days been 30 day shredding and eating around 1300 calories - had not much appetite so the eating part was relatively easy. Always choked emotionally lol! My bra size has gone from a 36d to a 34c now and they feel so much better! :holly:


----------



## pinksmarties

wonderful news mohini!! I was thinking of you and your sister this morning!!

Hmmm your tea sounds fantastic emum, making my mouth water.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fantastic weight loss fili!! Well done. I really should make an effort and go swimming at least.


----------



## Hope39

Well done fili, thats a great weight loss. I have still only lost 6.5lb, it aint shifting to easy but i am putting that down to my thyroid tsh being in the forties range, it must have cancelled out my metabolism

I haven't been running for a week either but i am going to hit the road in a minute, i need to get outside as its just too easy on the treadmill. I can run 5k on the treadmill no problem, tried to run outside the other week and didn't even make it to the end of the road without stopping so i need more practice outside

Fili how long does it take you to run 3 miles?

I have been persuaded to try zumba to,orrow, that should be interesting........ i figured i may as well get all the exercise in now cos as soon as i get a BFP i will not be doing an absolute thing due to the latest development of problems

Hope you have all had a good weekend, i been in a grump all day so had a crap one 

xx


----------



## Emum

Well done on the weight loss fili. I've fallen off the wagon and although I haven't weighed recently, I definitely haven't lost and have definitely put on :(

Am just in the process of cooking dinner, as there were things in the fridge which need to be used up, so even though we had a huge lunch, its a roast dinner tonight (I'd bought the leg of lamb before I realised I was cooking lunch for the hordes and didn't have room in my freezer for it). Will be waddling off to bed I think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too Emum. Well done Fili. I wish I could get motivated. Mark is running about 20 miles a week now and looking and feeling great. I on the other hand can only wear leggings or pyjamas as nothing else fits. I feel horrible.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Well done on the weight loss fili. I've fallen off the wagon and although I haven't weighed recently, I definitely haven't lost and have definitely put on :(
> 
> Am just in the process of cooking dinner, as there were things in the fridge which need to be used up, so even though we had a huge lunch, its a roast dinner tonight (I'd bought the leg of lamb before I realised I was cooking lunch for the hordes and didn't have room in my freezer for it). Will be waddling off to bed I think.

We had a huge lamb roast on friday, now to say I'm hungry very frequently at the moment- my lamb dinner was so massive that I didn't have to eat for a whole 6 hours afterwards! And I could barely move for 2 of those hours! Infact, I havent been as hungry often since I had it lol

Fili nice one on the weight loss- but you know it will all be going back on soon for a good reason!

Hope :hugs: sorry your feeling down- zumba might cheer you up, my mum went to a class and she said it did wonders for lifting her spirits!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls, I will fall off the bandwagon when I'm on steroids next week, but yeah mrs migg my clothes do feel better, it did seem to fall off quickly. Well I pretty much stopped eating and with all the shocks lately :shock: haven't been hungry!

Hope, it takes me 40 odd minutes to run 3 miles :blush: I am not fast and my legs always feel so heavy! My legs slow me up with instant fatigue in them my heart and lungs are panty but good to go! 

Are you feeling any twinges / cramps loz?


----------



## filipenko32

Hope sorry you're on a downer, it's natural we should feel this way. I cry every morning pretty much in the shower then try to pick myself up for dh x x x :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks girls, I will fall off the bandwagon when I'm on steroids next week, but yeah mrs migg my clothes do feel better, it did seem to fall off quickly. Well I pretty much stopped eating and with all the shocks lately :shock: haven't been hungry!
> 
> Hope, it takes me 40 odd minutes to run 3 miles :blush: I am not fast and my legs always feel so heavy! My legs slow me up with instant fatigue in them my heart and lungs are panty but good to go!
> 
> Are you feeling any twinges / cramps loz?

No cramps just occasional twinges and aches. Can't wait til that dang doppler arrives, I'm going a bit nuts with not feeling sick. All the reviews on it are good, and one lady reported hearing clear HB at 9w1d, which is amazing. 10-12 weeks is more common. I'm just going to poke around in the same area that the sono does until I find it, and if I can't find it by 10 weeks a private scan will have to happen, just to shut up my inner voice of woe!

You won't be able to go running round a field when you get your bfp y'know, you will have to slow it to a brisk walk! Otherwise you will run the risk of double black eyes! :holly:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha loz! Can't wait for you to get your Doppler, you're going to be one happy lady when you keep hearing the hb. Happy 9 weeks lozzy! X x


----------



## Emum

Enjoy your doppler Lozdi. I would have loved one in my pregnancies but didn't succumb to the temptation as a lot of the time I can't even find my own pulse! I knew I wouldnt reliably be able to find baby's heartbeat and would panic if I couldn't on any given day. Also I think I am quite lucky in that after my first, I have always been able to feel my babies moving from around 13 weeks, so have that reassurance and I don't think dopplers work much before that anyway.


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Hope sorry you're on a downer, it's natural we should feel this way. I cry every morning pretty much in the shower then try to pick myself up for dh x x x :hugs:

I am down to crying about once a month now instead of every night lying in bed. Just not getting on with the oh at the moment, he is trying to give up smoking and is a complete idiot when he has no fags. He went off on one on friday whilst driving to see friends, he didn't shut up for 45 minutes (he tells me off for interupting so i sat and listened for the whole journey) and i think it just put me in a mood for the weekend.

Its the anniversary of my dads death tomorrow so i expect that is an underlying factor that i hadn't really thought about, can't believe its 9 years since we lost him, time flies

I'll be ok tomorrow, i can lock myself away in the office and get on with things

x


----------



## Lozdi

Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hope sorry you're on a downer, it's natural we should feel this way. I cry every morning pretty much in the shower then try to pick myself up for dh x x x :hugs:
> 
> I am down to crying about once a month now instead of every night lying in bed. Just not getting on with the oh at the moment, he is trying to give up smoking and is a complete idiot when he has no fags. He went off on one on friday whilst driving to see friends, he didn't shut up for 45 minutes (he tells me off for interupting so i sat and listened for the whole journey) and i think it just put me in a mood for the weekend.
> 
> Its the anniversary of my dads death tomorrow so i expect that is an underlying factor that i hadn't really thought about, can't believe its 9 years since we lost him, time flies
> 
> I'll be ok tomorrow, i can lock myself away in the office and get on with things
> 
> xClick to expand...

Sending you some super big cyber hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Some from here too. Just hope the sticky bean is soon here and you can move on from this difficult horrible time :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

From me too hope :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> Hi, hope everyone is well today.
> 
> I think it would be awesome if all of us BFN girls got our BFPs this month. Then we'd have enough of us to have our own little PAL buddy group, and Lozdi and Sarah Anne would be exactly one trimester ahead of us, so could be our gurus.
> 
> Just come back from church and church lunch, which I was cooking today. Is it terribly wrong that the only time my poor family gets a home cooked meal at the weekend, is when I am cooking for more than 50 :blush:. I do like cooking and cook during the week, but weekends are definitely eating out or takeaway territory in our house. I did a huge veggie chilli and a tiramasu for lunch today, and my friend who was cooking with me did chicken and ham pie, and a blackberry and apple crumble, and it was a really nice afternoon with the kids playing happily together and everyone just chilling and enjoying the food and company. (and the men did the washing up, which was even better!)

That would be AMAZING Emum! Get going ladies! I'm seeing AT LEAST 3 BFPs this cycle for you ladies!


----------



## sarah_anne

mohini12 said:


> hi Emum,Lozdi,fili,pink,mrs miggin,hope,sarah and all my remaining freinds.i have a wonderful news that my younger got hpt+ today morning.we both surprised that there is some mistake to do testing or pregnacy kit problem.finally she did another test today with a different kit and it shows possitive result.anyway i was very confused now happy for her.thanks all my lovely freinds for your supports and advices yesterday.
> loveyou all.

Congratulations to your sister Mohini! That's great news! I was thinking about her this morning!


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs migg fx fx fx fx and everything crossed for you!
> 
> Ive lost 14 lbs now btw! You must be up to near that now ickle? Hw you doing with ll?
> I've been running 3 miles in the freezing cold every other day even with snow on the field!! Felt very sorry for myself on some of those runs but felt great when I'd done it! On alternate days been 30 day shredding and eating around 1300 calories - had not much appetite so the eating part was relatively easy. Always choked emotionally lol! My bra size has gone from a 36d to a 34c now and they feel so much better! :holly:

That's some great weight loss Fili! I'm down 7.2lbs as of this morning, but I shouldn't be losing, lol. I just have no appetite. I have a feeling I'll be down even more tomorrow though because I was actually able to go to the bathroom today (sorry - TMI!). I've been constipated since I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - the catch on the bracelet is a circle with a bar that fits through it and the bar is subtlety shaped like a sperm lol! 

Next cycle would be great, it'll be a year since we went on the IVF waiting then and a year the following month since the last pregnancy, it'd be nice to be pregnant again before then. 

Debzie - that's interesting about the pains. I'm still getting them twinging away so if it is my tubes, they should be nice and spring cleaned for next cycles batch of swimmers. Glad you're feeling positive, there too much feeling desperate and hopeless when you're TTC so hold on to it!

Loz - the lack of sickness will be the placenta taking over feeding your little bean so the progesterone isn't needed anymore. Think of it as a good sign :)

Mohini - that's great news about your sister. You'll be a brilliant auntie :) hopefully your turn comes soon. 

Fili - well done on the weightloss. I haven't weighed myself at home but I'd love it to be another 4lbs so that I hit my first mini target. I get a treat then but I can't decide between getting my nails done and a massage. I bought myself a lipstick for losing over half a stone lol! 

I think I'm going to start walking again tonight if the weather is ok. I'd like to build up to running but I'd have to wait until I've lost a bit more weight or my rheumatologist will give me into trouble lol! 

Hope - thinking of you today. Anniversaries bring all your feelings to the fore don't they? 

Sarah-Anne - losing weight in the first tri is normal, your body will look after your baby first and you second so don't worry about it. You've got a great excuse to eat things that are high calorie so go for it :)

AFM - no sign of AF and no symptoms either just these pains and a few random weak cramps. I tested yesterday but it was stark white. I was a little bit down afterwards and DH was telling me that I should be concentrating on the weightloss just now anyway and not thinking about TTC but the way I see it is that we only have 6 months to do this naturally so we need to throw everything we can at it. 

I've started knitting again. I stopped when I was half way through a baby blanket when I m/c and haven't been able to face it since. I'm not doing the blanket but I'm doing a wee hooded cardie for my friends wee boy :) I'm finding it a good distraction from when I want to eat through boredom. 

DH has his first LL session tonight so he'll be starting tomorrow. He's such a sweetheart for doing this with me. He's been jokingly asking for a new Xbox for a while so I'm thinking of getting him one for valentines day. He's been so supportive and I really couldn't have done this without him, but it is more extravagant that our usual presents lol! I got mine early on Friday (not sure why) with a card that he'd written such a lovely message in that I burst into tears lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, sorry about the bfn, but I honestly think with the weight loss it's going to happen for you really soon. Good to hear you sounding so positive. Your OH sounds lovely, I hope he enjoys the x box! 
Sarah, sounds like you are doing great and as Pink said don't worry about the weight loss. I lost weight in pregnancy too but all was well. 
Afm, another pregnant friend down! Was due to have a playdate with her and her little boy this morning and she just text me to say her little girl arrived at 4.15 am a week early! 
I feel rubbish this morning. Started temping again and kept waking up early wondering if it was time to temp. The cat wanted to sleep in a really uncomfortable place right between my legs and when I am asleep I subconsciously move to accommodate her rather than just boot her off, then wake up with back ache from sleeping in a weird position. 
AF finally buggered off after a week of light bleeding and spotting so it's time to start gearing up to get the boys in the barracks again. A week of healthy eating and early nights is my plan. 
Hope everyone else is ok today!


----------



## pinksmarties

hi ladies Will read back prperly later as at work atm

Did another test ic and Frer BFN this morning - feeling pretty down 

Hope everyone else ok.


YAY for Af sodding off mrsmig, sorry another friend has had another one. you seem to be surrounded.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, sorry you are feeling down. I totally understand. Last week I was devastated. Big hugs. (just had to edit that as auto correct changed it to big jugs!!!!)
I'm ok about my friend, tbh I feel better once they have had their babies. Give me a birth announcement over another pregnancy announcement any day! 
Hope you get through today ok, really hoping for a late bfp sneaking in.


----------



## pichi

sorry for the bfn's i too was a bit gutted last month :( FX'd for the cycles to follow! i still have a week till ovulation - wish it was pretty much after AF and not all this waiting about u___u


----------



## Emum

Hugs pink. Another one who took not getting pregnant last month badly :blush:

I'm just about to phone to make an appointment for a smear, and suspect the ttc conversation will happen during the course of it, so bracing myself for that later this week.


----------



## ickle pand

The waiting is a killer pichi! I'll be glad to get pregnant just to have something new to wait for instead of the ov/AF cycle lol!


----------



## fayewest

Two friends told me they were pregnant this weekend. Another friend kept saying 'I always expect you to tell me you are pregnant when I see you' he doesnt know, I didnt want to tell him to back off at a party, but it's so bloody hard! When's my turn?

In other news the house is smashed to bits! Such fun, I will try and post some pictures so you can have a look ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All sounds like exciting stuff Faye! Apart from the pregnancy announcements. We can all do without those. 
My friend who has been ttc for over a year with no joy was telling me about friends of hers who have just announced a pregnancy. She is happy for them as they have a 4 year old and then had 2 losses, but was telling me she took the news quite badly. Her husband couldn't understand it, and said can't you just be happy for them? It seems so hard for men to grasp. When I had the 2 pregnancy announcements from my 2 friends in the same day and burst into tears I could see my OH looking at me, clearly thinking I was some sort of appalling person for this reaction.


----------



## pinksmarties

Luckily I don't seem to hear many pg announcements so I am saved from that but I was walking through town on Saturday morning and it seemed to be pg women alley!!

Ickle- your braclet sounds wonderful, can't wait to see a picture of it. What a lovely thought giving your OH an xbox especially after hearing us moan about how much time they spend playing them!!

Mrsmig - men just don't get it with the ttc and other people nnouncement. I remember bursting into tears when our best man told us his wife was expecting (this was 18 months ago).

faye - the house smashing is fun, its the cleaning up afterwards is the annoying bit. Exciting though!!

I did another test this morning because I did one yesterday afternoon and thought I could see something but I think it was an evap line as it was over the time limit and with my temps staying high again today I just wondered. I had a 13day LP last month so really should expect AF tomorrow. I am not devastated but just very sad. I didn't think it was my month but hoped it was as the last time we really tried I got pg (Nov) so was just hoping it might have been the same, daft I know when you think of the odds.


----------



## Emum

Mrs M. My guess is there is only one producer of that programme who has recently resigned and she might not want to be outed as having had miscarriages or difficulty conceiving publicly. A lot of us tend to keep that kind of news quite quiet. I only say because I used to work in the media industry before DS1 came along, so if I had been reading this forum at that point I would have known immediately who you mean, and if someone had posted a similar post about me, probably someone reading the forum would have recognised me too! There are so many hangers on in that industry that you would be known at least by name to thousands! Would you consider editing out the name of the programme?


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I was one of the ones moaning too lol! It's an upgrade to the old noisy white xbox that he has just now, so he's being totally spoiled but I suppose soon enough we won't be able to spoil each other like this (PMA :))


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sure thing Emum. That hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## pinksmarties

Aren't they all noisy? OH's sounds like it is going to take off but his is quite a few years old too!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink when you really think that you have thrown everything into it, and done all you can to ttc that month you kind of get on a post ovulation high I think. Everything I do after that point in the month is overshadowed by the "I might be pregnant" thought, whether it is having a glass of wine, moving furniture at work, using products at work, eating runny eggs, having sex (a no no for me post ov) etc. 
We see our little pregnancy thing on FF saying we have a good or maybe even high chance of having conceived, and when we know for a fact we have dtd on the right day, maybe even twice, it's horrid when those hopes are cruelly dashed. It's like a super quick comedown from a massive high, even though sometimes our temp dips can prepare us. In some ways that's why charting can be a negative thing as the disappointment can be worse. Last cycle when I had my suspected chemical I was gutted, but because I went through the mill so much in one way when AF finally showed it was a sort of relief. That is the wrong word but I can't think of a better one. At least I knew. This month, AF was early and it was a shock. I have never cried as much with AF turning up as I did this month. Thank god we have each other!


----------



## pinksmarties

Absolutely!! I just want AF to be here (or not, but thats not going to happen this month) you are absolutley right about the post ov high and seeing things on FF, despite all our best efforts not to get too excited we still get out hopes up. March bfp's for us all!


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon girlies gonna read back now x


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle, the weight is just going to fall off you even if youre walking every day that's such good exercise and will escalate into a bit of running then slow running like me one day. You can do it ickle and fertility is improved with weight loss and exercise, that's why I do it lol! No exercise for me after having a healthy baby until I want number two!!! 

Pink so sorry you got a negative again :hugs: x 1 million, so frustrating!!!! But you've done it before and you'll do it again soon. X x x

Mrs migg I would burst into tears hearing any kind of preg announcement etc i just block it from my mind completely and dh knows not to tell me! 

Can't run today as ground is too sloppy due to the rain. Going to 30 day shred later. So hungry though today!! Does anyone get increased hunger around ov? Also I've had sling sickness waves too, this is a new ov sign for me that Ive only ever noticed twice, anyone else get this? X


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah Faye post those house smashing pics if you can! Did you take out some ttc rage!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Fili - I have the odd day around ov with nausea these last 2 months. I had never noticed it before. I was just looking at my FF and I noticed nausea the day before I got my +ve opk this month


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/38992-ovulation-sickness.html

I just found this and was encouraged by louiselou!! - see her second post!


----------



## pinksmarties

Did you notice most of them have babies now!! I know it was 2008 some of their posts but it gives me hope.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I know! We will get there! :yipee:


----------



## ickle pand

Right I'm driving myself looking at my chart, even though there's naff all on it lol! Can someone have a look and tell me when they think I should expect AF? FF is saying tomorrow.


----------



## pinksmarties

When do think you might have ov'd? You temp today looks as low as the others (?) pre ov ones. It is difficult to judge as most of your cycles are 30-31 days although your Sept was a bit longer, so AF should be here very soon. I really hope it doesn't show at all though for many months!!

I realistically expect mine tomorrow but was assuming my temps would start to drop from today. Bloody confusing all this stuff.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm really not sure, maybe CD24 going by the ov pain but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - I really have no idea, if you are 10dpo it might still be another 2-3 days off.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think I am going out of my mind. Do FRER get evap lines? I think I see something on this mornings test now I am back home. I know you are not supposed to keep them after the 10 mins but I just left it out this morning in the rush for work. It would be soooo faint as to be unphotgraphable and a real squinter. The fact it is so faint at 13dpo makes me wonder if I am just seeing things. I am not getting my hopes up (honestly) but was just wondering.


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope we do get there.... :dust:


ICKLE I was driving myself crazy with my chart too, the cycle before last, I decided to stop tempinga t 8 DPO though, and that has been helpful to my craziness... GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink!!!!! You are getting me well excited now!!! I always think a line is a line but I have never seen an evap. Test again test again!!! And as for that thread, loads of those ladies were mums and a lot of them had had losses too. Gives us hope!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mrs MM! Hi! Sometimes no symptoms is good!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - thanks for getting excited!! BUT the ic (10mui) that I did this morning look to be white as white, not even a hint of a line there. Same with the one I just did when I came home) so I am really NOT getting excited. It is so faint I am not even sure the line has pink in it as my eyes are hurting with the strain!!. :wacko: I don't have anymore hpt's anyway so will just have to see what my temps etc are tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Hmmmm pink.....


----------



## filipenko32

.... running out of ic's. I would not be able to sleep at night. It's like not having water, the sun without the moon, earth without the universe, ickle without graphs.


----------



## filipenko32

O hope those temps stay up and this is a pregnant cycle after all pink!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> O hope those temps stay up and this is a pregnant cycle after all pink!

Indeed!

I havent been sick today, but I did heave a bit so that was good. Want my doppler!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you're very :sick: loz and get all those reassuring symptoms - not that you really need them after such a great scan!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> .... running out of ic's. I would not be able to sleep at night. It's like not having water, the sun without the moon, earth without the universe, ickle without graphs.

:haha: I knew it would give you panic attacks. I did ordered some frer from amazon in preperation for next month though!!


----------



## filipenko32

But pink, :nope: gaps between running out should be no longer than the time ittakes you to get :mail:


----------



## Lozdi

Tut tut Pink, how can you let yourself run out of ic's? :dohh::haha:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> But pink, :nope: gaps between running out should be no longer than the time ittakes you to get :mail:

I want some :mail::brat:

Actually there is no excuse for ic shortage, as in times of having run out between orders, wilkos do a 2 pack of 20 miu/ml tests for 1.98!


----------



## pinksmarties

No wilkos near me. If I had any thoughts it was a +ve I'd be in Boots/Tescos now.

I managed to get pictures. Shall I post? I am not expecting much as I seem to be getting AF type womb aches that I normally get so regardless I am not optimistic.

edit - just found some ic mixed in with my opks - fili's near heart attack can stop!


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> No wilkos near me. If I had any thoughts it was a +ve I'd be in Boots/Tescos now.
> 
> I managed to get pictures. Shall I post? I am not expecting much as I seem to be getting AF type womb aches that I normally get so regardless I am not optimistic.
> 
> edit - just found some ic mixed in with my opks - fili's near heart attack can stop!

At least if this is not your month you have had a beautiful LP, which is a thing to be proud of :thumbup:

I'm glad you found an ic I was worried about Fili's blood pressure!


----------



## Lozdi

Just had a peak at your chart and your temps look lovely, I remain hopeful for this month! I'm allowed to be hopeful for you Ladies, as you are all exited for me whereas I can't quite let myself be exited yet. :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

View attachment 339636
View attachment 339637

View attachment 339638

line doesn't look as pink now they are on here- oh well


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I ran out of ic's last month, I haven't ordered any for ages! All I had was 4 cheapys from pound land but as I didn't test at all last cycle I didn't need them. 
However I have a confession to make. I used one this afternoon. I know. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink! There is a line there woman!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink! There is a line there woman!!!!!

 Ah but is it pink? I have been googling evap lines as I have to say this test is nearly 10hrs old!!

Wow Mrsmig and I though fili tested early!!


----------



## Lozdi

I see line! However, I bow down to your own superior knowledge of the brand and its evap chances, as I have never used one so can't comment on chance of it being an evap. Sure does look like a line to me though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's pink. Is it unreasonable to ask you to drive to a late night chemist/supermarket and get another? :winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

It does look pink to me but again with having no experience of the brand I don't know. All I know is I see a line!


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao fili. DH just got back from his weigh in and I've taken a note of his weight so I can make a spreadsheet for him :) 

Running out of ICs? Surely that breaks the first commandment of the obsessive testers club? Lol! I had a wee panic because the box in the bathroom with a selection of tests is down to 1IC and I've a bag of them in the bedroom lol!

Another bfn tonight. Will test again in the morning in case I'm lucky enough to get a valentines BFP. DH is very happy with his Xbox. He's got to pick up transfer cables or something from his BIL so he doesn't lose everything cos that would be a disaster lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's pink. Is it unreasonable to ask you to drive to a late night chemist/supermarket and get another? :winkwink:

:rofl:


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Lmao fili. DH just got back from his weigh in and I've taken a note of his weight so I can make a spreadsheet for him :)
> 
> Running out of ICs? Surely that breaks the first commandment of the obsessive testers club? Lol! I had a wee panic because the box in the bathroom with a selection of tests is down to 1IC and I've a bag of them in the bedroom lol!
> 
> Another bfn tonight. Will test again in the morning in case I'm lucky enough to get a valentines BFP. DH is very happy with his Xbox. He's got to pick up transfer cables or something from his BIL so he doesn't lose everything cos that would be a disaster lol!

Sorry about the bfn, hopefully its just waiting to give you a valentines bfp!

Lol my OH has alot saved on his xbox....I'm sure he loves it more than he loves me! Not that I can criticize, the amount of time I spend playing my online game! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I see a line but I can't tell if it has colour. You need to test again tomorrow!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww I am glad he liked his xbox ickle. It'll be good distraction for when he starts his LL tomorrow. Sorry for the BFN, fingers crossed for your valentines bfp.

Loz - I have no experience of evap lines on frer as whenever I've used them in the past the positve has usually been quite obvious.

mrsmig - :lol: I think I'll hold off and see what tomorrows temps bring. I am concerned that if the line is pink I would have expected it to be darker at 13dpo.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not holding my breath for a BFP tomorrow but there's always a tiny hope that the next test will be the one :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Spoilsport :haha:
I know what you mean, but it is still only cd27. I think it's a positive but looks like I will have to be patient. 
Ickle, sorry about the bfn. Fxd for tomorrow. I had bfn too, hardly surprising on cd8 :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Giggling at Ickle making a spreadsheet for hubby! Had a look at your chart Ickle but I don't know really. Pink your chart looks good. I'm VERY excited for you!


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Aww I am glad he liked his xbox ickle. It'll be good distraction for when he starts his LL tomorrow. Sorry for the BFN, fingers crossed for your valentines bfp.
> 
> Loz - I have no experience of evap lines on frer as whenever I've used them in the past the positve has usually been quite obvious.
> 
> mrsmig - :lol: I think I'll hold off and see what tomorrows temps bring. I am concerned that if the line is pink I would have expected it to be darker at 13dpo.

You ever used one on a bfn cycle and forgotten to throw it away? If you never had an evap before yet have kept them too long, then this shouldn't be an evap now.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I'm 50/50 but excited!! I prescribe: 1 frer 1 digi and 5 ic's just to confirm!! Fx fx fx fx fx fx really hope so pink!!!

Mrs migg I'm praying and hoping with everything crossed for you, you really shouldn't leave the testing until this late though you're getting as bad as pink!! You'll be out of ic's next!! 

Ickle :rofl:

Edit pink check out your chart!! :yipee: :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

no never used on bfn cycle as I tend to only use if I have faint lines on ic and therefore some assurance it won't be 'wasted', so I don't know why I have used one today. Going to try to forget and go have a bath as my heart is beginning to race a bit at the thought and I don't want to get too excited for when AF turn up tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Her chart is FAB-U-LOUS isn't it?? 
And Fil, testing late? I haven't even ovulated yet! It was a moment of madness!


----------



## lindblum

pinksmarties, i can see a very faint line too, good luck hope this is your bfp x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink I am going to shut up now as I am probably not doing you any favours.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks girls for your input.

Fili - :haha: with the test, I should have ordered more!! I think my still high temp this morning was one of the reasons why I tested. I do have increasing AF type pains, the ones that affect your butt too. So we'll see.


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: We should calm down I think we are breaking BnB lol I just had awful trouble with it after my last post!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm struggling with the site as well tonight. Was just reading the SMEP on my phone. I handed it to my OH and said do you think we should try this. His face. He thought I was showing him a recipe.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm struggling with the site as well tonight. Was just reading the SMEP on my phone. I handed it to my OH and said do you think we should try this. His face. He thought I was showing him a recipe.

:haha: so funny! What did he say once he realised?


----------



## Lozdi

Gah ok BnB just got really bad, been trying to post a giggle to the whole smep on the phone thing but the error 504 is getting dangerously close to pissing me off! >.< I'm getting offline before I happily smash my computer!

I will be on as soon as I get up in the morning!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with the site as well tonight. Was just reading the SMEP on my phone. I handed it to my OH and said do you think we should try this. His face. He thought I was showing him a recipe.
> 
> :haha: so funny! What did he say once he realised?Click to expand...

He said we'd give it a go, but looked a lot less excited than he had when he thought it was a recipe. :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Tell him it is a recipe. 

Take one egg, add some baby batter. Mix well until fertilised. Cook for 9 months. 

Hey presto, bun in your oven :)


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Tell him it is a recipe.
> 
> Take one egg, add some baby batter. Mix well until fertilised. Cook for 9 months.
> 
> Hey presto, bun in your oven :)

:thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, 

slight temp fall today and ic still white as white so think the frer yesterday was an evap line. Just want to crack on with next month now.

Hope everyone has a lovely day and gets spoilt rotten. Happy Valentines to all my B&B friends.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:-( Sorry for getting all excited last night. Still hoping.


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's a shame pink :( BFN for me too this morning.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry for the bfn ickle. :hugs:

Don't worry about the excitement yesterday it was nice to feel a little hope and it has not made things worse for me. Af still not here yet so you never know!!


----------



## Emum

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: sorry for the BFNs ladies. Was hoping there might be some good news due on here.

Off shortly to see my gynae for a smear. Undecided as to whether to talk to him about ttc. Would it be better or worse to know if my eggs have run out or are just about to. I know you can have blood tests to show how much longer you are likely to have. Hmmm, may have to see how I feel at the time.


----------



## pichi

FX'd it is a bfp and those IC's are just being crap. 

hope everyone is good - i've been kinda taking a wee break from BnB recently - trying to get into reading more etc... 

6 days roughly till OV day. This part takes forever! wish my cycle was like 27 then i'd be at OV then over the 2ww in no time! but i guess 31 isn't THAT bad


----------



## Lozdi

Arg sorry about the bfn's. :dohh:

Still, until there is AF, we cannot be certain!

Still not sick here- and not happy. I'm really irritable, the boys are grating on my last nerves but I am remaining calm as they are just full of energy and its not their fault I'm feeling super grumpy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pichi! Missed having you around but I understand the need for a bit of a break. You should ovulate around the same time as me this month. Good luck. 
Emum, that's a tough one. I'm not sure I would want to know! But, if you found out, and that was the case (although I really hope it's not) you know where you stand and can take it from there. The doctor I saw last week did say that these days women can have children later due to our diets and us generally looking after ourselves better, longevity is increased and so are our child bearing years. Doesn't stop me from wishing I could turn the clock back 8 years or so though.


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed for us this cycle! i have 15 IC's and a bunch of OPKs so more than enough to pee on throughout the cycle :haha: i feel very laid back this cycle so lets see.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum that is a tough question indeed. Do what your instinct tells you to do. If it was me I think I would have the bloodtest, but I am one of those people that just has to know as much as possible. I guess what it comes down to is what can you handle? A blood test might be able to tell you how may eggs you have left but with what accuracy? It could destroy your PMA if you don't get the result you want but on the other hand it could be reassuring. Such a difficult decision. Do you have any symptoms that make you think you should take the bloodtest?


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - All the test will tell you is if you have an average number of eggs left for your age. Would knowing it was less make you stop TTC? I think it's of most value to people who are thinking of putting off TTC. Of course you could always go down the AC route but that's not an option for everyone. That's just my tuppence worth though.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - I think you meant emum. I thought about asking for the AMH test but thought I'd leave it a while as I don't think I'd want to know just yet.

Loz - I am sure the lack of sickness is nothing to worry about as the placenta starts to take over around about now. When do you have your next scan? 

hi Pichi - It is nice sometimes to take a step back as it can seem all consuming. Not long till ov though but I agree I think we should all ov 3 days after AF stops and AF should only be 1 day long!!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry pink, I did. I was typing in a hurry to get to a meeting lol!


----------



## Emum

Just reporting back from my gynae appointment. Was with the same doc who was so tactless after the miscarriage but fortunately he'd got his act together today and was more sympathetic!

He did ask how TTC was going and we talked about it a bit. Hes not all that worried aboutthe odd cycle ive just had and said an occasional blip in cycle length means nothing, but probably didnt ovulate last month. Offered investigations but I think know all the known issues with me and OH so not looking for any further invasive investigations but did agree to have my ovarian reserve tested. So bloods taken today and just waiting for the result of that and my smear. Not sure I want to know the answer but I guess I don't have to open the letter when it comes :(

Have also just bought The Baby Making Bible which has lifestyle advice for each stage of the cycle, so will try this for the next few months. And have my first reflexology appointment on Friday. So onwards and upwards.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a positive appointment Emum. I'm glad he treated you better this time.


----------



## Lozdi

:sleep: Just woke up after an epic nap! I had a very vivid dream that I went for a 20 week scan and saw I was having a little girl. Then I went to show my grandma the scan which is where it got weird because she is no longer with us. Its the first directly pregnancy related dream I have had in a few weeks, and I chose to see it as a good sign! I'm not sold on it being a girl though I literally have no inkling whether or not it is a boy or girl and I don;t care either as long as it makes it to being born alive and well.

Midwife rang me earlier, NT scan is on 8th of march, which feels like an absolute life time away and I'll only just be in the range to have it done, 13w6d, she reassured me that they will still do it even if I measure a couple of days ahead because my edd won't change as I had a scan at 8w5d. If I get there and they deem me too far along for NT I don't mind as long as they actually scan me and I see happy bouncy monkey in there. I want my damn doppler hearing the HB is the only thing that will get me to the 8th semi-sane.

Emum...your right you don't have to open the letter if you don't want to, but if you do want to, then you can. You look after yourself don't you I bet you have a good few years left. I am trying to get my head round just how a blood test can tell you about your ovarian reserve! :wacko:


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies can i join you,
I went for my 12 week scan on the 12th December to be told there was no heartbeat and measured 6 weeks, i chose to try the natrual way and have been bleeding ever since, i have had weekly scans to be told the sac is still there my next scan is tomorrow and just know they will say its still there so fed up with this just want to get on and try for another peanut...if im still bleeding does anyone know if i still ovulate the bleeding is on and off stops for few days then starts has anyone else had this taken so long need some buddies to talk to kelly xxx


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> Hi ladies can i join you,
> I went for my 12 week scan on the 12th December to be told there was no heartbeat and measured 6 weeks, i chose to try the natrual way and have been bleeding ever since, i have had weekly scans to be told the sac is still there my next scan is tomorrow and just know they will say its still there so fed up with this just want to get on and try for another peanut...if im still bleeding does anyone know if i still ovulate the bleeding is on and off stops for few days then starts has anyone else had this taken so long need some buddies to talk to kelly xxx

Hi Kelly, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Your story is similar to mine- mmc discovered at 12 week scan, baby had died at around 7 weeks. I chose to have a medical management, as my body was not showing signs of dealing with it, and I did not want a surgical. I'm afraid you won't ovulate if there is tissues still in there, as your hcg has to get below 5 to ovulate again (though some women ovulate before it is below 5, but not far above it). Maybe some help would be good for you if nothing has changed as of tomorrow, otherwise you could find it drags out for along time and its horrible to be in limbo when all you want to do is try again. The ladies on here that have had a d&c will tell you that it is very quick and simple, and they are right. I just didn't want one because I have a irrational fear of any type of surgery even minor ones. The other option you have if you want to help it along is the medical, and I won't lie to you it is not for the squeamish, however I found it gave me a kind of closure, and honestly if I were to suffer another mmc I would do it exactly the same way. You really have to do what feels best for you, what you feel you could handle. Some women get pregnant again before their period comes after a loss, some don't- it all depends on your body. Personally I don't think I ovulated in the cycle that began with my loss, but I certainly did after that AF because I caught the egg. The thing with the surgical is there may be a small wait afterwards depending on how much of your lining has to be removed. Usually though, the recommendation if just to wait til after you get AF to help with dating and to ensure the lining is good. I hope all this ramble of information is helpful to you, we are here for you whatever you decide- the support of those who know what you are going through is vital at such a difficult time. Have you been offered any help with it yet or are they just saying you should wait it out?


----------



## Emum

Hi Kelly. So sorry to hear of your loss. I don't think you will ovulate sadly until everything has passed, and until your HCG has dropped to below 5. Are you still testing to see if your pregnancy tests have gone negative yet, as that is a reasonably good sign that your levels have dropped low enough. It is probably also worth asking tomorrow if the scan still shows not everything has passed if you can have a medical management or an Erpc so that you can start again with a clean sheet.

Welcome to the thread. We are a bit of an irreverent lot, but hopefully supportive too. If the banter gets too much here though we all also post on another thread called "anyone started trying straight after a loss" which was started by first timer, where we try and be a bit more sensitive to anyone in the early stages post loss. This one will have pics of scans and positive HPTs and lots of chat from our pregnant friends which we deliberately don't post on the other thread so that people have a choice about avoiding this if they feel they need to.


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks guys, ive done a test and it says im negative so what does this mean im quite confused. The hospital say its just too small to do anything now and she says the rest may come away with my period???? last week the bleeding stopped for 7 days and it was bliss really felt like i could move on and then fri it started again grrrrrrrrr... id like to stay with you guys as it really gives me hope talking to people that have had the same and now have little peanuts on the way. its so nice to talk thankyou sooooo much xxx


----------



## Emum

A negative test is a good sign as it means your HCG is dropping and if not already there, is likely to be almost below 5. That also means there is unlikely to be much left inside, and if you are bleeding again it may all be coming away. You may ovulate within days of stopping bleeding this time, so there is hope, though some people don't ovulate until after their first period. If you are confused about when to count your first period from with all this stop start bleeding, I think the guideline is you must have at least 20 days with no bleeding before you can call the start of your new cycle.

This is without doubt the hardest part of the whole process but it does sound as though you are getting towards the end of it. You have been very unfortunate that it has dragged on for so long and that you haven't been offered more help in speeding things up. Where are you based out of interest? In UK or somewhere else?

Once your bleeding stops, you can join the rest of us in the madness that it is constant testing, for ovulation and then for pregnancy. We pee constantly on anything remotely ressembling a pee stick on this thread, and if anyone forgets, we all gang up to remind them what they are missing.:) Even the pregnant ladies still POAS from time to time just to reassure themselves!

Keep us posted after your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

If they think its not enough to do a medical or surgical then its very likely it will just come away soon. Its encouraging that you are getting negatives already, can you get them to do a bhcg blood test? That will tell you whether or not your hcg has gone below 5. Do you chart your cycles?


----------



## Emum

Signing off tonight for some Valentines night spoiling. CD7 so purely recreational!

Hope everyone has a good night, and that at least some of us may have news 14 days from tonight.


----------



## kelly1973

This is the first time ive ever even thought about ovulation periods etc etc and now its all i think about . Trying to do lots of research as this is all new to me and i really feel i know not much at all. Im in uk Northumberland. I bought some opk (hope thats right im learning lol) so when do i start using them, maybe i should calm down feel like im on a bit of a mission so so so desperate to have a baby which is so wierd for me as i never wanted children and fell pregnant out of the blue and its changed my life its all i want now my own little peanut xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Kelly, sorry for you loss and welcome. I had a mmc at 10 weeks and went for the erpc as my body was not showing any signs of mc naturally although my symptoms were starting to disappear. It looks like you might pass the rest with your next AF if is it so small and you are getting -ve hpt. Everyone will urge you to check your basal bodt temerature every morning as it allows you to get to know your cycle very well. Opk can predict ov but cannot tell you if you actually do ov, checking your temperature can (you get a noticable temp rise after ovulation). I was ntnp for a whils but like you didn't get into all this until after my 1st mc, partly as a way to help my greiving/sense of control and to give as best chance of concieving again asap!! We are all quite knowledgable on here and will help and support you in any way we can. I would not have got through some things without these ladies.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey Ladies can I join? I went in for my 8wk scan Nov 16th(i was 8w5d) and found out the baby stopped growing almost 2wks earlier at 6w4d. My body was not doing what it was supposed to, so i ended up getting the surgery. We started ttc right after my 1st af after the surgery, my cycles returned to normal right away too.


----------



## kelly1973

ok i know i sound very dumb but can you explain about tempretures etc where will i buy this i want to do everything i can, this has been so helpful already as i really thought i was going mad but now chating to people that understand really helps xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I had never charted my cycles until after my mmc, the Ladies on here introduced me to it and I found it fascinating. The reaction I had from seeing a positive opk was almost as intense as the reaction I have to getting a positive pregnancy test! Through charting I learned that the 'average' day for ovulation isn't actually day 14, it is for some, but not for all. I ovulate on day 20. This fascinated me, it was exiting seeing the temp rise after ovulation too, and knowing that my body was doing what its supposed to do, I enjoyed taking my temperatures so much I actually still do it, you can see my chart it is in my signature. I was astounded by how basic my knowledge of my cycle was- I had 2 healthy children before my mmc, and all I really knew was that roughly 2 weeks after AF, a woman ovulates, then roughly 2 weeks after that, she is either pregnant or gets AF again. How long are your cycles? I started using opk's right away during AF because I wanted to watch what they did and I ended up using alot! Had I not gotten pregnant that cycle, I would have waited to start using them til day 12 the following cycle. It all depends on how long your cycle is. My cycle should be roughly 33/34 days based on ovulating on day 20. You can chart without taking your temperature, but it does come in handy for confirming ovulation. If you decide to temp you will need a thermometer that is accurate to 2 decimal places, as the thermal shift can be small, and you must temp when you wake up, preferably the same time every morning (I was bad at that part) and most importantly, before you get out of bed. Its you BBT, basal body temp, that you need. The temp after at least 4 hours of sleep. It seems like there is alot to learn but when you become fascinated by something, learning alot becomes very easy.


----------



## kelly1973

wow it seems like theres alot to learnbut im game i usually have 29 day cycle always been very regular:thumbup: So how do i know the right temps etc and when do i start using my opks as im still bleeding guess i will know more after tomorrows scan xx


----------



## Lozdi

ayclobes said:


> Hey Ladies can I join? I went in for my 8wk scan Nov 16th(i was 8w5d) and found out the baby stopped growing almost 2wks earlier at 6w4d. My body was not doing what it was supposed to, so i ended up getting the surgery. We started ttc right after my 1st af after the surgery, my cycles returned to normal right away too.

Hi Ayclobes, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a mmc too, my body was having none of it, and I got the medical. Its wonderful that your cycles got back on track quickly! Do you chart? We are intense charters on here, the sense of knowledge that comes with learning the ins and outs of the cycle is amazing. 

I just noticed that its getting towards 8pm...OH will be home soon I am going to get offline, so for at least 1 day out of the year, he doesn't come home to find me online! 

I shall see you Ladies tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> wow it seems like theres alot to learnbut im game i usually have 29 day cycle always been very regular:thumbup: So how do i know the right temps etc and when do i start using my opks as im still bleeding guess i will know more after tomorrows scan xx

You probably ovulate around day 14 or 15, start opk'ing on day 10 just to be sure you catch your surge. What time is your scan? I'll have my eye on the thread all day, as usual :haha: let us know how it goes.


----------



## ayclobes

I dont temp, mainly because I always forget it has to be before i get out of bed and it messes with my temps, that and i sleep with a fan on..so im not sure if that has an impact on it? I use the clear blue digi opks--the ones with the :) if you have your lh surge..and they seem to work great! I think, if im not pregnant (i can test in like 9 days of so if af is a a no show), i'll try to bbt next cycle which is due 2/21


----------



## kelly1973

scan at 9.30 fingers crossed its gone so i can move on hugs to you all nite nite xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to the new ladies. So sorry for both of your losses. 

So much for a romantic night with my DH. He had a bath and then I did but as I was in it, I realised I'm covered in red spots so that lead to getting DH to examine me and pressing a glass against me, phoning my mum to see what diseases I had as a child and then a call to NHS 24 to speak to a nurse. She didn't think it is anything serious thankfully since I don't feel unwell. I just have to keep and eye on it and take antihistamines. 

Another bfn this morning. Think I'll stop testing until the weekend. Don't want to waste my precious tests lol


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
Emum,fili,amanda,Lozdi;sarah mrs miggin hope every one enjoyed their velentine day.my velentine was not very good because Dh had cold,fever.
hi kelly,aycl so sorry on your loss and welcome to this thread. all ladies here are very loving and supportive. you feel better here.


----------



## ickle pand

Just looked at my test again over 20 minutes later and there's a line but with no colour. Nearly had a heart attack lol!


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Just looked at my test again over 20 minutes later and there's a line but with no colour. Nearly had a heart attack lol!

hi amanda
it may be the sign of +hpt.so congrats and wait for some time for line dark.


----------



## ickle pand

I would love it to be the start of a BFP, I'll just have to wait until I retest to see but I'm not getting my hopes up yet :)


----------



## Emum

Oh ickle! I will jump for joy if you have a BFP already!!!!

Good luck this morning Kelly. On your temping question, there is no "right" temperature. What you are looking for is a rise in your normal morning temp which lasts more than 3 days, when you get that you know you have ovulated that cycle, and after a few months you can work out roughly when in your cycle that usually happens. We all use fertilityfriend.com, which works it all out for you. All you need do is open an account (free) and input your temperatures and the time you took them every day.

AFM - Very successful Valentines Night for us :)


----------



## pichi

Valentines night for us wasn't - we fell asleep lol!

Fx'd some bfps start rolling in soon! Hope that line is a bfp ickle


----------



## ickle pand

Here's a pic of my test, I have 3 but this is the best one. I can't stop checking them all, just incase lol!
 



Attached Files:







EVAP.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lozdi

Ladies. My doppler has arrived. :argh: I am going to have a listen, but don't really expect to hear it yet. Eeek!


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle I see a line, and I can tell you with confidence that if that is a superdrug 20 miu/ml test which is what it looks like, in my experience, they don't produce evaps. And I have done tons of them, they were what gave me reliable BFN's after my loss.

Cautiously exited here!


----------



## Emum

I can see a line too ickle, and I'm usually rubbish at spotting them on pics.

A clearblue digital tomorrow morning with FMU is called for I think!


----------



## ickle pand

No it's a 10miu IC, I don't think there was a brand on them. It was definitely a line but I couldn't tell if there was any colour. It was about 15mins after the time though and the line disappeared after the test dried so I'm not getting my hopes up yet. I might do a cheeky wee test tonight though lol!


----------



## pichi

Is it a 'one step' ic? I've used those quite a bit and used them with pixie too with no evaps so here's hoping!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Ladies. My doppler has arrived. :argh: I am going to have a listen, but don't really expect to hear it yet. Eeek!

Good luck but don't panic if you can't hear anything yet. It is really unusual to hear anything before 12 weeks, and some midwives won't even try before 16 weeks even with hospital grade equipment. Your bean is still tucked deep inside your pelvis so there is a lot between it and the doppler to muffle the sound. It gets easier after 12 weeks when your uterus has popped up over the pelvic girdle but even then can be touch and go if your placenta is at the front, or if you have any "cushioning" :winkwink: round your belly usually :)

My suspicion is that a lot of ladies who claim online to have heard a heartbeat earlier than 12 weeks have in fact heard their own heartbeat (babies sounds like a horse galloping and is twice as fast) or the blood whooshing to the placenta, which sounds like a train whooshing past. (My obstetrician was very good at explaining all the sounds to me when he listened in to all my babies, and even he used to say before he checked for the first time around 12 weeks that it might be too early for him to find it, and there was no cause for worry if he couldn't)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's the one. This is what the packet looks like One Step Pregnancy Test


----------



## pichi

yeah those are the ones. Never had an evap in those or any probs with their opks :)


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: I can't even find my own heartbeat *panic!* I found my pulse with the doppler but nought else yet lol its different to the one I have already, which I can hear my digestion with! :blush:

Ickle those hcg strips no matter on brand or sensitivity usually don't produce evaps. What I once thought to be an evap on one turned out to be my youngest son. I'll second the digi prescription! Maybe in a day or 2 though as aren't they 25 miu/ml? Morrisons own hpt is 15 miu/ml


----------



## lindblum

ickle pand if you know, how many dpo are you?

I also used the one step brand and i've not had evaps with them either. good luck


----------



## ickle pand

Lindblum - I've really no idea. I didn't get a peak on my CBFM this month and I didn't temp so I've been thinking that this is an anovulatory cycle. My best guess would be that I ov'd on CD24 which would put me at 11DPO


----------



## Lozdi

Oh my goodness I heard it!!! I found my pulse, it was slow and steady like my HB, then I wiggled the probe abit and then heard bellybean! Such a fast little HB! Trippy! If definitely wasn't wind lol I have heard enough of that to know it well. :haha: Well I'm reassured for today, I'm going to have a celebratory decaff tea. Its a wriggly bean, I managed to hear it for about 20 seconds then it buggered off! :haha: I heard it slightly to the right and really low down, the right side is where I got the twinges in the 2ww, but my O pain was left side. Ooooh I'm exited! I must now remember not to panic if I can't pick it up next time, it was clear as a bell but took some finding! I certainly see why they don't do this at the midwife til 16 weeks. Theres no cushioning on me that low down and I still had to poke the probe in quite far, like the sono did at my first scan.


----------



## ickle pand

Aww that's lovely Loz. Sounds like you're getting a little bit excited now :)


----------



## lindblum

ickle pand - I don't know how early you tested last time, but i got a super super faint line at 10dpo. It looked grey with almost but not quite a pink tinge and i was convinced it was evap. At 12dpo there was a definite faint line. hope its the start of your bfp x


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> View attachment 339636
> View attachment 339637
> 
> View attachment 339638
> 
> line doesn't look as pink now they are on here- oh well

I see a line in the second one!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Aww I am glad he liked his xbox ickle. It'll be good distraction for when he starts his LL tomorrow. Sorry for the BFN, fingers crossed for your valentines bfp.
> 
> Loz - I have no experience of evap lines on frer as whenever I've used them in the past the positve has usually been quite obvious.
> 
> mrsmig - :lol: I think I'll hold off and see what tomorrows temps bring. I am concerned that if the line is pink I would have expected it to be darker at 13dpo.

I didn't implant the first time until 11dpo, so it wouldn't have even shown up at 13dpo. Has AF arrived yet?


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Lindblum - I've really no idea. I didn't get a peak on my CBFM this month and I didn't temp so I've been thinking that this is an anovulatory cycle. My best guess would be that I ov'd on CD24 which would put me at 11DPO

Ickle I got bfp on 11 dpo. It was fainter than your pic, I couldn't even photograph it, it was a 20 miu/ml test.

Went and woke OH up to tell him about the HB and tried to find it again and it took an age lol, heard my pulse alot again, then was just about to give up for the day when bean popped out from extreme hiding and OH heard it. Its unmistakable! I'm going to allow myself some cautious exitement now, but I'm limiting my doppler activity to once a day, or I'll run out of gel too fast!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm definitely going to test when I get home from my weigh-in tonight. I wish I could go home and test first because I don't want to waste money on a weeks worth of foodpacks if I do get a BFP lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Thats good thinking, how much do the packs cost?


----------



## ickle pand

It's £72 for a week but £15 of that is for the counselling session.


----------



## Lozdi

Indeed that isn't so bad, but if you have a bfp, you need proper food! The weirdest thing, I had a random craving for one of your food packs the other day, and I have no idea why- I don't even know what they are like! :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah the second I get a clear line, the foodpacks will be abandoned!

That's really funny when you don't know what they're like lol! I've been having weird food cravings since I started. Yesterday it was for black pudding with tomato ketchup, one day it was cucumber, another it was green beans. Nothing today so far, but I have been feeling hungrier since Monday, which I'm trying not to read too much into but it could be that I need the extra calories... lol!


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance: When can you feasibly next test? I hope you have a good store of sticks to pee on, Fili will be along soon to yell test at you! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I go to my weigh in on my way home from work but I should be home by 8 so I'll test then. I've got a good stock of tests standing by, including 10 CB digi's that I'm dying to use lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey 8 seems like ages away now! What sensitivity are those digis? I did one at 12 dpo and got the 1-2.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure how sensitive they are. I'll have a google though :)


----------



## Lozdi

Initial googling is revealing false negatives with cb digis in some cases, it looks like they are 25 miu/ml. Maybe you shouldn't do a digi today, just another ic, afterall they are much more sensitive. I only braved the digi on 12 dpo because my 11 dpo bfp was with 20 miu/ml.


----------



## ickle pand

Looks like 25miu officially but could be lower.


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'd wait until I got a possible line on an IC before I brave the digis - there's no point wasting them. I think I've got about 30 IC's so I'll be fine for a while :)


----------



## Tarabay

Hi ladies!! confession - i have been lurking!! had to take a weel needed break from BnB!! I have found this mc very hard to deal with, maybe it was having the d&c, i dont know but even now, nearly a week on and im still so emotional and very confused by things! Also taking a well needed break from ttc! hope i can still linger here tho?? My gynae has put me on a low dose pill for 2months to try and heal my body and get my cycles back on track after the mc and the d&c! im happy to do this, just knowing that im NOT trying is such a relief! I was becoming obsesssed with getthing pregnant, rather than wanting a baby i think! i was trying to catch up with what should have been! 
The d&c was ok, thank u all for ur help and answers about it, dont no what to do without u ladies to answer my questions as i wouldnt have anbody else!! Still sore from it, and very tired!! My consultant is lovely, she said there was an infection brewing in my uterus so she gave me a shot of antibiotic straight into my uterus! will never go back to my gp after he told me to go home and start tryn straight away, all the while ther was that infection brewing! also the consultant seems to think that the first mc caused the 2nd one so that was another reason she wanted to do it! Im glad i got it down and would def recommend it as the gynae told me i would prob find the bleeding stopping then 2 days later start up again and right enough the night before the d&c the bleeding just stopped, it didnt dye off, one minute is was full on the next nothing!!

sorry for that long probly confusing post!!

Loz im so excited for u and ur doppler, its great that u can hear the HB!!:thumbup:

Ickle - i wish u coulf test before u go tonight incase u do spend all that money and then get ur bfp!!

emum - i was thinkin about u goin for ur smear and whther or not u would get the blood tests!! how are u feelin about it now? glad u got them done? do u think u will want the results??

Hi fili, pink,sarah,pichi, mohini (congrats for ur sis)mrs migg, lindblum, mrsMM!!

Kelly, welcome and sorry for ur loss and sorry u have had a long hard time of it! how did ur scan go this morning??

welcome ayclobes also! sorry for ur loss!! this is a great place to be!!

Hope i covered evrybody, so sorry if i have missed anyone!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Tara. I wish I could too but nevermind. The chances are it was just an evap anyway.

Glad to see you back and on the mend physically. Emotionally takes a while longer doesn't it?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Tara :hugs: of course you can still linger here! How else are we to kow how your doing? :flower:

I'm glad you have a good consultant who doesn't fob people off like many doctors do! I bet the 2 months not trying will fly by, and after you come off the pill, a bit of NTNP might be all you need to get that extra sticky bean!


----------



## lindblum

ickle pand i hadn't realised u posted a photo, i just saw it now and that's definitely a line!!!!!


----------



## Tarabay

yes ikcle, emotionally - im totally drained!! i really admire some people who have the power and strength to battle on but just now for me, i think a break is just right!! ill be starting to try again when my first due date would have been! so maybe thats a good sign!! cant face or even talk about my sis in law who found out she was preg the week of the 1st mc! i feel horrible but it is just too raw for me right now! i couild maybe talk to her but my other SIL came down the other night all talk and excitment for her and i had to tell her to stop that i couldnt handle it!! was that rude?? :wacko:

Hi loz!! thanks!! I have been reading up on everybody so im not missin anything just though i would take a wee break! Yes i was just thinkin this morning as i was takiny my pill, it will not be long! But as i said i am very happy to be doing it this way! The consultant was so good and sympathetic which was great!! love her!! pity i have to pay for it!!:dohh:


----------



## lindblum

i just found these photos from my last pg and urs is definitely darker than my 10 but lighter than 12dpo..
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6









12dpo.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for those pics. I hope I get a line with plenty of colour when I test later, because I couldn't tell with the test this morning.

Do faint positives ever fade to stark white when they dry? The only other BFP's I had were darker and didn't fade.


----------



## Lozdi

I havent see a faint + fade to stark white, I have seen them fade to a greyish-pink colour though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Agh! Just typed a massive post and lost it all! 
Tara, good to see you and so sorry again for everything you are going through. Taking a break from ttc is probably a good idea if you are recognising that you were obsessing more about the pregnancy than the end result and that's a brave thing to admit. Can I ask, the pill you have been put on, is it by any chance Cerazette? I only ask because I know that one is prescribed a lot, I had awful problems with it and I know of several other ladies who have had too, including Debzie who posts on here. Not trying to scare you but just to advise you if that is the one you have been given - I would keep an eye on it and ask for another quickly if you get side effects. But please do linger here, we are here for you. 
Ickle, Ickle, Ickle, cautiously excited!!! I so hope this is the start of your bfp, god knows you have been waiting long enough. It's definitely your turn!
Emum, hope you enjoyed your night of recreation!!
Pink, you have been quiet. I hope you are ok.xx
Fili, gearing up for ov tomorrow? Hope you have some boys in the barracks. 
Mrs MM, any news, lovely lady?
Mohini, hope your sister is doing ok. Are you gearing up for ovulation too?
Pichi, are you due to ov next week as well? 
Lind, hi, good to see you. 
Sarah, hope you are well across the pond!
Loz, exciting stuff with the Doppler! I have an image of you walking around with it strapped to you. I think I would. 
New ladies, sorry you have found yourselves here. I see you have already had fab advice from the others. I have found the help and friendliness here just wonderful and don't know how I would have got through my second mc without these ladies. Another reason why Tara should hang around!


----------



## Lozdi

I can't walk round with it strapped to me unfortunately, its one with a probe rather than a unit that I can strap to myself. Its a bit like a doctors one! Had to poke myself in the belly quite deeply and angle it behind my pubic bone. I'm resisting the urge to go use it again! Takes 20 mins+ to find the little hider! OH heard it too and is everso pleased. He didn't realise how worried I was getting until he saw the change in me after hearing it. I think I am out of the morning sickness stage for sure its been days now. I miss throwing up! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Tarabay

Ickle - im with loz on this one! never seen a bfp fade to white!!??!!:wacko:

Hi MsMigg!! How are u?? well im so glad to say now no its not cerazette!! thankfully!! it is yasmin!! i was on cerazette when i got pregnant with my DS! i hope yasmin is all good though!! Yes i am proud of myself that i can admit how i was feeling and i realsie thats what it was and can take a break and move on and prepare my body for round 3 in a couple of months!! PMA over here!! lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Tara get yourself on boots conception support with folic acid so that when you are ready to ttc again your vitamin stores will be optimum. Taking those did wonders for my energy levels after my mmc!


----------



## ickle pand

Me neither Tara and my googling hasn't turned up anything new. I think this must've just been an evap. I'll test again tonight to be sure though.


----------



## Lozdi

Its literally faded to white?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think so. It's at home and I'm at work so I can't double check it.


----------



## Tarabay

:hugs: awh ickle! its horrible!! i really wish it to be for u!!!:hugs: yes loz i was thinkin of gettin some vitamins to build the supply as im not a great eater so i probly need them anyway!!


----------



## Lozdi

They do get lighter when they dry, alot lighter too, when its faint to begin with. Confounded ic! Be straight with us! 5 hours to go til 8!


----------



## ickle pand

5 hours sounds like a lot but that's 2 hours of work, an hour to get to my class and then an hour and a half there and then a 20 min drive home so hopefully it'll fly by!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, Had to go into work today and not had the chance to post, having withdrawals!!

Ickle -fingers crossed you get a stronger line tonight!! I haven't read much about disappearing line but I hope this is the start of a bfp for you!!

Tara - glad to see you back and that all went well. I think taking a break can be a good thing knowing everything emotionally and physically is more settled before ttc again :hugs:

loz- yay for hearing belly bean HB. That must be so wonderful to hear!!:happydance: 

Hi mrsmig - hope you had a nice valentines night.

Kelly - hope the scan went okay.

SA - Thanks for looking at the hpts, see below.

emum - glad you had a nice night last night!!:winkwink:

Hi to everyone Ive missed.

afm - temp drop this morning and major pains and backache. Still no AF though despite running to loo to check all day but just went to loo now I am home and getting red tinged discharge so :witch: found her way here. We all now know the FRER do get coloured evap line - boo! I am glad AF here in a way as this longer LP has freaked me out a bit although I know I should be pleased. I suppose I knew and just wanted to get on with it am start a new cycle. I'll know better in the future.


----------



## Emum

Booo pink. I was hoping you would have good news today.

Ickle the only time my tests have "lost" a line was with that dodgy batch of internet cheapies I had a few months ago. I don't know if you remember as it was on the other thread, but I got very excited because I had a faint line around 10dpo, but it disappeared completely after about half an hour, tests on the next few days were BFN and AF arrived dead on time that month as usual :( I am still hoping though that your is a keeper.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Pink, what a shame. I was so sure this was it for you. 
Oh valentines was a bit of a non event. I don't get home from work till about half 8. I handed OH his card and present and he looked mortified and said "oh no, I thought we weren't bothering". I don't remember arriving at this decision!! He had bought me a box of roses and a bar of chocolate and cooked a nice tea so better than nothing I suppose. Having trouble gearing him up for any action at the moment as well :-( I was wanting to try the smep this month but cd10 and not a sniff of it :growlmad: 
Going off to do makeovers on 3 ladies tonight so I'll have a swig of robitussin before I go in the vain hope he is awake when I get back! Let's just hope he's more in the mood next week. I'm practically mainlining agnus castus.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies, hope your all well xxx Had my scan and after ten weeks its finally gone i was told my uterus is empty Yeeeeeeesssss. was told that this could be my period that im on now hence why the bleeding stopped for 7 days before hand. Im so excited i really have a good feeling about the future wahooo xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fantastic Kelly! Join us in the ttc madness! I didn't ovulate the first cycle after my last mc which is quite common I think, however I hope you do and that you catch that egg.


----------



## filipenko32

Going to read back now x


----------



## kelly1973

i really hope so too .im new to all this and bought som opk but still very confused at when to use them feel like this is the begining of a great adventure.


----------



## Lozdi

Went for a nap and woke to find my computer had crashed! It hardly ever does that!

I'm glad its all gone Kelly and now you can look to the future and your sticky bean that is just round the corner. Count the first day of this current bleed as cycle day one and go from there! :hugs:

I am beyond tired going to get the boys fed then I'm probably going to simply crash! :sleep:


----------



## Emum

Your first few cycles post miscarriage are likely to be a bit unusual Kelly, so don't worry in advance if that happens to you. Quite a few women seem to ovulate a few days after their bleeding stops, so assuming you bought a large number of cheap tests, I would start testing as soon as you stop bleeding and keep going until you get a positive ovulation test. Then, if you want to be sensible, you can wait 15 days and test for pregnancy (though most of us here start the pregnancy testing way sooner than that being an impatient lot). If you do want to test early for pregnancy there is no point at all in doing it any earlier than 9 days after a positive ovulation test, and then it is likely to be negative whether or not you are pregnant, but this doesn't stop us living in hope.

Once you've had a few cycles you will have a better idea how long they are and when you usually ovulate, so you can cut down on the number of tests you use. Its a good idea to start testing 2 or 3 days before you think you might ovulate in case you have an unusually short cycle that month.

The other thing to remember is that a positive ovulation test does not mean you have ovulated that day. It means you are most likely to ovulate the next day, or possibly the day after that. So when you do get a positive test, you should try to BD that day and for the next 2 or 3 days to be sure you have a good chance to catch that egg. And that to be positive, the test line on the test has to be at least as dark, or darker, than the control line. The ovulation tests are not like pregnancy tests, and a faint test line is a negative. The digital ones are expensive but much easier to read.


----------



## ayclobes

What is the best bbt thermometer to get? im looking to get a new one, but not sure what is the best? If i dont get pregnant this cycle, than i will bbt next cycle..which is due to start around the 19th..we will see.

i'm also seeing a new re on the 23rd, so hoping for some sort of news!


----------



## Lozdi

I got mine from ebay, it was originally from boots. I'll pop along there and see if there is one listed currently and I'll post the link.


----------



## Lozdi

Yay found one straight away with an ebay search 'boots thermometer' its nicely priced too:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boots-Digital-Thermometer-Fertility-Diary-/170781544437?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item27c35f8ff5


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks lozdi enjoy your nap...Emun i stopped bleeding this morning just like that, i bought lots of cheap opk tests so will start straight away im very excited but have to remain calm dont want oh to panick and feel pressured lol already im panicking that time is against me as im 38, 39 in march arrrrrrrrrrhhhhhh


----------



## Lozdi

There are alot of others on that search criteria too, this was just the one ending soonest. I like that particular one because the bleep is not loud, and the last thing you want to do is wake your OH with a bleeping thermometer every morning! Temping vaginally is more accurate than orally, plus it further muffles the bleep! :blush: You don't have to put it right up there, just half an inch will do.


----------



## kelly1973

yah im bidding on it xx


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> yah im bidding on it xx

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Tarabay

Thinkin of u ickle!!later on that night! But it was def there and then when i went to show OH it he had disappeared????? FX!!

I was doin a complete clearout at the weekend, gettin ready to move already and i through out my thermometer and what i had left of my IC's!! i kept the OPK's though!! am i bad!!! :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Tarabay really feel for you time will fly and then you will be stronger and ready to go. Its been a life saver for me finding this having people to talk to that understand exactly how you feel is so conforting xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - if you don't get the bbt on ebay I got mine from amazon and it was very cheap and is seems quieter than the boots one (I have 2!!)

My new hpt's and frer turned up today - typical!! Just waiting for my new batch of opks.


----------



## pinksmarties

This is the one I have (free delivery) if you don't get the ebay one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...8EXC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329336769&sr=8-3


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks pinksmarties maybe i should get both


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly- you don't need both. I had just ordered the one from amazon then saw the one in boots reduced to £4 so bought it. I just prefer the amazon one. For a while I did oral and twinkle temping just to see and found they followed the same pattern so stopped the oral one. I have to be careful not to fall back asleep with it still in!!

ickle - have you tested again?

Having a bath as getting very sore cramps then going to watch obem.


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you got cramps pink :hugs: have you got some radox too? :cloud9: 
Hi Kelly :wave: yeah just one and off amazon is fine. 
Had my blood taken this morning at St marys. Doc appt there is in one months time when theyll tell me whether I have that blood clotting disorder or not. Decided to wait this time girls based on what dr s said - wait for one clear cycle. :-( so wont get a pos test till may at earliest :cry: :haha: will have to be patient!


----------



## kelly1973

so are the two tests different if so which one is best xx


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly being in the US, you'll probably want a fahrenheit thermometer. Just make sure it does to at least one decimal place.

I retested and it was a BFN but with another faint evap. I did try a CB digi just Cos ive never used one but it didn't work lol! I just got a blank screen after the egg timer disappeared. I'm calling it an evap for now unless I get a darker line when I next test, probably on Friday or Saturday. 

Some good news though, I've lost 5lbs this week so I'm now down 15lbs :)


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Kelly being in the US, you'll probably want a fahrenheit thermometer. Just make sure it does to at least one decimal place.
> 
> I retested and it was a BFN but with another faint evap. I did try a CB digi just Cos ive never used one but it didn't work lol! I just got a blank screen after the egg timer disappeared. I'm calling it an evap for now unless I get a darker line when I next test, probably on Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Some good news though, I've lost 5lbs this week so I'm now down 15lbs :)

good news on the weight loss :happydance: im in northumberland north east england xx:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for 5lbs!! Thats great!! Shame for the strnage acting cb digi but I hope the 'maybe' evaps turn into something +ve by the weekend.

Kelly is in Northumberland so a bit closer than across the pond!!

fili - It is hard to think of not trying, it will be especially hard coming up to ov time (as you know from my dilemmas in Jan) but I did get a sense of relief after ov knowing there was nothing I could do and making the right choice. At least this way you have clean sheet of tests to go by. You have stopped your aspirin?


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao Kelly, sorry got you confused with someone else. Celsius is fine in that case then, just make sure it measures to 2 decimal places. 

Fili - waiting is probably a good idea. Your body has been through so much lately, just use the time to get your body baby ready :)


----------



## Emum

OMG ickle. You've lost over a stone in less than a fortnight! Go girl!!

AFM I am likely to lose a stone overnight I think. OH's lovingly cooked meal last night has given me and him food poisoning and I've been on the loo most of the day since mid afternoon. Off to bed now with a hot water bottle as my poor tummy hurts badly.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh no. Hope you feel better soon Emum. 

I'm dead chuffed with how I've done so far, although I know that I won't have a repeat of the first week again. 3lbs a week is average though and I'd be chuffed to bits with that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, hope you soon feel better. Ickle well done on the weight loss! Brilliant result! 
Fil, good plan to give yourself a break. 
Kelly, have you checked out Fertility Friend yet?


----------



## sarah_anne

Tarabay said:


> Hi ladies!! confession - i have been lurking!! had to take a weel needed break from BnB!! I have found this mc very hard to deal with, maybe it was having the d&c, i dont know but even now, nearly a week on and im still so emotional and very confused by things! Also taking a well needed break from ttc! hope i can still linger here tho?? My gynae has put me on a low dose pill for 2months to try and heal my body and get my cycles back on track after the mc and the d&c! im happy to do this, just knowing that im NOT trying is such a relief! I was becoming obsesssed with getthing pregnant, rather than wanting a baby i think! i was trying to catch up with what should have been!
> The d&c was ok, thank u all for ur help and answers about it, dont no what to do without u ladies to answer my questions as i wouldnt have anbody else!! Still sore from it, and very tired!! My consultant is lovely, she said there was an infection brewing in my uterus so she gave me a shot of antibiotic straight into my uterus! will never go back to my gp after he told me to go home and start tryn straight away, all the while ther was that infection brewing! also the consultant seems to think that the first mc caused the 2nd one so that was another reason she wanted to do it! Im glad i got it down and would def recommend it as the gynae told me i would prob find the bleeding stopping then 2 days later start up again and right enough the night before the d&c the bleeding just stopped, it didnt dye off, one minute is was full on the next nothing!!
> 
> sorry for that long probly confusing post!!
> 
> Loz im so excited for u and ur doppler, its great that u can hear the HB!!:thumbup:
> 
> Ickle - i wish u coulf test before u go tonight incase u do spend all that money and then get ur bfp!!
> 
> emum - i was thinkin about u goin for ur smear and whther or not u would get the blood tests!! how are u feelin about it now? glad u got them done? do u think u will want the results??
> 
> Hi fili, pink,sarah,pichi, mohini (congrats for ur sis)mrs migg, lindblum, mrsMM!!
> 
> Kelly, welcome and sorry for ur loss and sorry u have had a long hard time of it! how did ur scan go this morning??
> 
> welcome ayclobes also! sorry for ur loss!! this is a great place to be!!
> 
> Hope i covered evrybody, so sorry if i have missed anyone!!

Tara, you are one brave lady to share your story and your feelings. I'll add a little prayer for you tonight that you have your much-needed time off and that you get your sticky bean when you're good and ready. :flower:


----------



## mohini12

hi lovely ladies
Tara-good to see you again. wish you get your sticky bean very soo.g.luck
Lozdi,sarah wish you a very sweet journey to your motherhood.
Amanda-hope you get bfp very soon.
mrs mrg how are you? and i am on cd11 not sure will ovulate or not because didnot took any pregnacy pill for ovulation this cycle because high value if hormones leve
fili-good afferts on loose waight.
pink,Emum,pichi hope you all are ok.
thinking about my sister because pregnacy test was neg at dr.clinic on monday but possitive at home with first morning sample.
l


----------



## ickle pand

Mohini - hopefully it was just that her test was more sensitive than the doctors. 

AFM - Bfn this morning so going to stop testing and hope that AF shows this weekend so I can get started on AC again soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini, I do hope all is well with your sister. Ickle, so sorry about the bfn. What is it with all these nasty evap lines lately? 
Pink, how are you?


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs miggins could you send me a link i cant find it xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly - just click on one of the Fertility Friend tickers on our signatures. It'll take you to the chart first but you can get to the home page from there :)


----------



## pichi

i think i'd be lost without FF now - i've been charting my cycles for around 3 years now! i always thought i had a weird cycle but turns out i don't really. 

Tara - nice to hear from you :hugs: hope you get that much needed rest soon.

ickle - awesome weightloss! that's a stone you've shed already!

hi everyone else i've missed :waves:


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Mohini - hopefully it was just that her test was more sensitive than the doctors.
> 
> AFM - Bfn this morning so going to stop testing and hope that AF shows this weekend so I can get started on AC again soon.

hi Amanda
thanks.and sorry for Bfn this time too but hope we all (mrs migg,we both,fili,pink,kelly) get possitive hpt very soon.G.l to all my lovely freinds.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) I'm definitely starting to feel clothes are looser now. I think I need to have a try on of all my biggest stuff and put what doesn't fit away in a black bag :)


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Thanks :) I'm definitely starting to feel clothes are looser now. I think I need to have a try on of all my biggest stuff and put what doesn't fit away in a black bag :)

And even more fun, find some stuff that was up to now a bit uncomfortable, and try it on to see how it looks now!

Do you have a game plan as to how you are going to keep yourself dressed as the weight comes off? As it is likely to drop off quite quickly, I'm guessing you are going to need to completely replace your wardrobe, from undies up every couple of months, which could be a bit expensive depending on where you shop though great fun too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely feeling isn't it Ickle? And, even lovelier, wait for all the compliments to start rolling in about how great you look. It really spurs you on even more. I wish I could get my slimming world head back on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and I finally got some bedroom action this morning! Back in the game, let the egg chasing begin!


----------



## ickle pand

Well I do have lots of stuff that I've gotten too big for or have bought to slim into so that will hopefully do me in the meantime and if not then I'll buy cheap work stuff from Asda and Tesco just to tide me over. I've been buying cheap clothes for all of my 20's though because I was always going to lose weight etc. So when I do reach my goal, I'm going to buy nicer, better quality stuff. I've been looking on the different websites for ideas because I've just automatically gone to the "big" section of shops which doesn't have much choice. Our counsellor did say though to buy nice things as we're getting smaller, even if it is cheap, because it makes you feel better about yourself.

We got a book when we joined and it has a section for how to cope with clothes, one suggestion it made was to buy a blouse that will just close and wear it open with a vest underneath and then as you slim you'll be able to wear it closed, and then a little too big so it'll last a bit longer. 

I've been thinking about what sort of look I want to go for, rather than just buying what fits me - it's all very exciting! I'm thinking about getting my hair changed to go with the new me that I'm becoming, that might be my next "treat" when I lose another stone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant. It will give you something to focus on other than ttc as well, it did with me after my 1st loss. I don't really subscribe to the "relax and it will happen" theory but having another focus is just so much better for your head. Not that I'm saying your head is a mess but mine was/is.


----------



## ickle pand

No I know what you mean. TTC can make you a bit crazy and single minded so its good to have another focus, especially one that's positive and will ultimately help with the TTC.


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - Was it you that was into Pan-Am too? I just heard an interview on the radio with Christina Ricci and she said they'll find out in May if they're doing a second series or not, so it's not been cancelled yet :)


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> No I know what you mean. TTC can make you a bit crazy and single minded so its good to have another focus, especially one that's positive and will ultimately help with the TTC.

i agree with ickle and mrs miggin when we continues thinking about ttc and got Bfn again it will more difficult to peace of mind.so its better to busy yourself in some other activeties.i also start study for p.g in economics.


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle yes i love it!! I he they do a second series. I'm glad that co-pilot is not going to marry that girl now I was getting upset about that lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

ickle - It is so good to be able to go out an buy nice new clothes. I was like you and never spent money on 'nice' clothes' as I kept thinking I'll slim or whats the point they'll be too small/big anyway as I was never sure what size I'd be! Even now I struggle sometimes if it seems a bit expensive but I have kept the weight off for nearly 2 years now and that is fab for me.

Mrsmig - yay for the bedroom action, get those boys marching up there!! When do you think you'll ov? Start of my fertile time is a week on Sunday, that seems ages off!!

emum - hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Loz - are you going to use your doppler everyday? How did you get on today?

Fili - what are your plans for today? Out running again? You put us all to shame!!

mohini - I hope the Dr's hpt's are less sensitive than the one she took. Did she get bloods taken for her hcg? Fingers crossed.

hi pichi!!

Hi tara, mrsmm, lindblum, Kelly, SA, and anybody I've missed.

afm - Full force of AF last night/today. Very sore, more painful than last few times but at least I got a decent nights sleep (I think the co-codamol helped that) and the fact I wasn't thinking too much about my temps etc. Anyone used mooncups for AF? I bought the disposable ones in Nov mainly to use after BD but haven't prctised and I think it would be difficult to do with out OH noticing!! He has kind of accepted my bum up afterwards (he hasn't seen the full legs up the wall thing!!) but the cups might be pushing it.


----------



## mohini12

hi pink,fili how are you both?


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> ickle - It is so good to be able to go out an buy nice new clothes. I was like you and never spent money on 'nice' clothes' as I kept thinking I'll slim or whats the point they'll be too small/big anyway as I was never sure what size I'd be! Even now I struggle sometimes if it seems a bit expensive but I have kept the weight off for nearly 2 years ow and that is fab for me.
> 
> Mrsmig - yay for the bedroom action, get those boys marching up there!! When do you think you'll ov? Start of my fertile time is a week on Sunday, that seems ages off!!
> 
> emum - hope you are feeling a bit better today.
> 
> Loz - are you going to use your doppler everyday? How did you get on today?
> 
> Fili - what are your plans for today? Out running again? You put us all to shame!!
> 
> mohini - I hope the Dr hpt are less sensitive than the one she took. Did she get bloods taken for here hcg? Fingers crossed.
> 
> hi pichi!!
> 
> Hi tara, mrsmm, Kelly, SA, nd anybody I've missed.
> 
> afm - Full force of AF last night/today. Very sore, more painful than last few times but at least I got a decent nights sleep (I think the co-codamol helped that) and the fact I wasn't thinking too much about my temps etc. Anyone used mooncups for AF? I bought the disposable ones in Nov mainly to use after BD but haven't prctised and I think it would be difficult to do with out OH noticing!! He has kind of accepted my bum up afterwards (he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasn't seen the full legs up the wall thing!!) but the cups might be pushing it.






hi pink
thanks.her dr.didnot take any blood sample for hsg.she will do an ultrasound 2week after.lets see what happens.f.c for her.

























hi pink
thanks.her dr.will do an ultrasound after 2week.lets see what happened


----------



## lindblum

I tested this morning and got a very very faint pink line. I'm going to wait til saturday to test again. i thought i'd be excited but i'm feeling really mixed up and having bouts of sadness that i can't explain.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lind, it's probably fear and anxiety after what happened last time and it's quite normal. You will be excited I promise. It's hard being pregnant after a loss. So pleased you saw a line though, hope it gets darker and is the start of your bfp. 
Pink, I should be ovulating next Tuesday/Wednesday. Wednesday is OH's birthday so it's nicely timed. 
It's been one of those pregnancy central days for me today. 
My first client was the girl who after Christmas came in and told me she was pregnant, she came in very excited to show me her scan picture, and the start of her bump. 
Then pregnant colleague no 1 has outgrown her uniform tunic so came in wearing a tight black top that really shows off her bump. She had her 20 week scan on Tuesday. Then pregnant colleague no 2 started telling me all about her recent booking booking appointment and her scan date. Felt like screaming ENOUGH!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

That's completely understandable Lind. Once you've been through a m/c, I think it takes the shine of any pregnancy. Loz is only just starting to get excited and she's over 9 weeks along now!


----------



## pinksmarties

linblum - totally normal emotions. Can we see a pic of your test? I really hope the line gets darker and this is the start of your bfp. A +ve test after a mc is never the same as the first time but you will start to feel excited. YAY!!

Mrsmig - I really don't know how you do it. It was the childrens clinic yesterday, the day I worked extra and there seemed to be lots of babies that morning. A couple of babies were only a 2 weeks old and I found that really difficult for some reason, before I wasn't to upset by babies, more by bumps and pg women. As for your colleague/client I would have to have an 'urgent' need to pee to get out of the conversation. Can you speak to someone else at work and get them to casually mention how difficult it must be for you to hear about scans etc all the time. Maybe then she'll not mention it much in front of you. Not much you can do about clients except ask to see over 60's only!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

OH gave me a super sleep in today :happydance:

Mohini, I read somewhere that doctors hpt's are a lot less sensitive than the ones we buy, I have even heard that thsy sometimes use 100 miu/ml ones, which is insane to me!

Mrs Miggins, PMA! Try to stay strong through the siege of bumps and scans at work, and focus on the fact that you shall be next!

yes Pink I plan to doppler everyday...was looking for bean today and could not for the life of me find it...so- your going to laugh at this......I twinkle doppler'd! The doppler probe is not much bigger than a tv u/s probe, and alot smaller than OH, so I figured why not twinkle doppler lol found HB within seconds! I only had to insert it about half an inch and angle it abit. The hardest thing about it was that I was struggling not to laugh! 

As for the mooncup question, I don't know what they are although I can guess lol personally, in times of AF I don't trust anything but a giant pad! I read somewhere though that when it comes to swimmers, the strongest and fastest get through the cervix quite quickly, therefore in theory the legs and /or bum up for 30 mins after BD should be enough. Personally I'm a bit squeamish about things going up the twinkle (LOL) except for OH, my thermometer, my speculum....and my doppler! Odd that the thought of a mooncup turns my stomach...

Ickle your PMA and weight loss is a thing of inspiration, your doing so well! :thumbup:

Lind, Mrs Miggins is right, its a nerve wracking time. We can't tell you not to worry because its normal to worry after a loss. Fingers crossed that it is the start of a lovely bfp! :hugs:

I have been asked to make fish pie today, so off to do that in a mo. :munch:


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> That's completely understandable Lind. Once you've been through a m/c, I think it takes the shine of any pregnancy. Loz is only just starting to get excited and she's over 9 weeks along now!

Spot on, and in all honesty, I am only allowing myself to get exited now because I can hear the HB myself whenever I like- if it wasn't for the doppler I would still be wondering if I was having anther MMC.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies..

I hope you don't mind if I join you. I am going to miscarry and will move on to TTC #1 at 38 yro. I could use some hope for the future and advice. I know I am going to be so nervous about TTC again, but I really don't want to wait due to age. Doctor said I can try right away again if I am ovulating.


----------



## Lozdi

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join you. I am going to miscarry and will move on to TTC #1 at 38 yro. I could use some hope for the future and advice. I know I am going to be so nervous about TTC again, but I really don't want to wait due to age. Doctor said I can try right away again if I am ovulating.

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Its perfectly normal to be nervous about TTC again, afterall, a MC is a horrible horrible thing to go through, and after losing a baby, the thought of pregnancy can be terrifying, but so many ladies go on to have lovely healthy babies after a loss, and I bet you will too. Stick around on this thread because the Ladies here are amazing- they helped me so much after my loss and also through this pregnancy, as all I did was worry until yesterday, and I'm now allowing cautious exitement. Do you chart your cycles? I found that to be very beneficial- it gave me something to focus on plus taught me about my own cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi frolicky. Sorry for your loss. It is very normal to be nervous about trying again. A loss of a very much wanted baby whether natually conceived or with help is devastating and its scary to think of trying again and imagining sucessful pregnacy. As loz says there a very many postive stories out there, Loz being one of them, that give us hope.


----------



## filipenko32

Yay for the hb loz!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi froliky2011 ive just joined too really really feel for you. i know how you feel im 38 39 in march and feel like time is against me hugs kelly xxx


----------



## froliky2011

Awe!!!!! Thank you so much ladies! I am already feeling hopeful and positive. Your support, encouragement and hope is wonderful and refreshing! Thanks so much! 

Congrats Liz too!! What a wonderful blessing! 

I am on my phone so gonna be short.


----------



## froliky2011

Auto phone correct. Not Liz but Loz. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Froliky, so sorry you found yourself here. I hope we can help you with this journey. 
How is everyone today? I am biting the bullet and seeing the pregnant friend I have been avoiding all this time. At least once I have seen her once I hopefully won't feel the need to avoid her any more. 
In other news, OH has got through to the third interview for that job! It will be the week after next. Fingers crossed again!


----------



## ickle pand

Froliky, so sorry but welcome along to our wee gang :)

That's great Mrs Mig. I really hope he gets it after all these interviews! I'm sure you'll be fine seeing your friend once you actually see her. Love the new Miffy avatar btw :)

AFM - Getting cramps so I think AF's on her way. Yay!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay for AF (I think??!!) 
Thanks Ickle. We think they must have narrowed it down to 2 or 3 for this final interview. I'm trying not to think if he is successful we could have a job offer around the same time as a bfp, it would be just too good to be true. 
I though the Miffy picture was rather sweet, fancied something a bit different!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! As much as I'd love it to be implantation cramps, I really don't think I even ovulated this cycle, so AF is good because it means I can start the AC and temping again next cycle and know if I'm actually in with a chance rather than just going by guesswork.

Where I work, everyone has to have an interview with one of the directors (not sure why) but only people they're actually going to offer the job to get that, so hopefully this is the same :)


----------



## Emum

Yay for Mr Migg's third and hopefully final interview! Fingers crossed he gets the job.

Yay (if that's what's appropriate) for the impending new chance for ickle with a brand new cycle about to start.

Still high on CBFM for me today at CD10 but I am hoping for a positive OPK this afternoon and a peak tomorrow, based on previous cycles. Though I forgot to do the OPK yesterday afternoon :blush:. Am I still allowed to be part of this gang, having failed in the one basic requirement :haha::haha:

Off for my first reflexology appointment shortly. Shall report back on how it goes. Still have quite a gippy tummy though after OH's culinary exploits on Tuesday so hope the reflexologist doesn't get sidetracked by that.


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsmig - fantastic news about Marks 3rd interview!! This had got to be it for you March bfp and job offer - everything crossed!

ickle - its a funny sense of relief to think AF is finally here and I didn't have as long to wait as you did, epscially not knowing how many dpo.


----------



## pinksmarties

good luck with the reflexology today emum. I am sure if I was saved from being axed having thought I'd run out of hpt's (heaven forbid) then I am sure you'll be safe missing just one poas opk opportunity!!!


----------



## pichi

good luck for your OH on the 3rd Interview mrs Miggs! 

Emum reflexology has always interested me, hope it goes well :)

Pink how are you feeling?

sorry AF is making it's way to you Ickle :hugs: just think though - your weight loss is on a roll so i am sure that bfp will follow in no time!

hi to anyone i have missed :wave:

AFM: just finished reading all 3 of the hunger games books in 3 nights haha. i couldn't put them down so i am eager to see what they do with it when it's released at the cinema in March. Never really gotten into a book so much since hmm - i can't remember :s

Ovulation here is imminent and i'm stocked with OPKs and IC's this time :haha: so i have something to pee on this time haha! feeling good about this month but time will tell.


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - are they good? I had another friend who was reading them and she said they are fab so I thought about buying them. Yay for near ov, get peeing on those sticks!!

I'm fine, sleeping better which helps. Just want next weekend to be here for my ov!!


----------



## lindblum

thanks for the insight ladies.

pinksmarties, the line is too faint to be picked up by my camera. i took one yesterday anyway.
 



Attached Files:







20120216_002.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pichi

oh pink I couldn't put them down. Asda has them all just now and are 2 for £7. It's supposed to be a 'teen' book but don't let that put you off. Can't wait to see what they do in regards to making it a film. They're doing it like twilight - 4 films with the last book cut in half I think...


----------



## elm

I read the hunger games over christmas - really disturbing but fantastic books, read all three in a week. Not sure I want to watch the films but probably will!!!

Just popping in to say hello x I'm just looking up stuff about ttc after a miscarriage and can't find any reason why not to start straight away other than a dating issue (other than psychological stuff that is)? 

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## elm

(oh, I got the trilogy for £6 something from The Works!)


----------



## Emum

:( my babysitter hasn't turned up, and I just phoned her and she had forgotten! So have had to cancel my reflexology appointment as she can't get here in time for me to get there, and they aren't able to rebook it for me until next Friday which will all being well be towards the end of the first week of the 2ww. Mrs M, is that an OK time to have a first session?

Really p'd off as had been looking forward to doing something positive this month to try and boost our chances. There is a chinese medicine place not far away, and I may take a wander out there later to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## ickle pand

I might have to have a look for those books, although we're running out of space in our bookshelves because I'm a bit of a bookworm lol!

Elm - After a m/c you should wait until after the bleeding has stopped because of the risk of infection but that's the same whether you're TTC straight away or not other than that, there's no physical reason to wait, unless the doctor tells you for a specific reason e.g. if you had to take methotrexate or if you had a molar pregnancy.

Emum - that's crap :( Is there anyway they could put you on a cancellations list so that you might get your appointment sooner?


----------



## mohini12

hi Emum,fili,ickle,pink,sarah .
mrs miggin-goodluck to your oh for his third interview.
pink-sorry that Af arrived this time g.l for next week for ov.
my youger sister repeated hpt today morning too and its again possitive.it was her 3rd and +each time at home and one neg at dr. clinic.
she told she got bothlines but one is of pink colour.she is on 14 over Af due.is everything ok with her?
hope everything ok.


----------



## pinksmarties

emum- thats just pants, especially when you are so looking forward to doing something new and proactive. Hopefully the reflexology will help the beany snuggling in tight next week.

Lind - I think I can see a faint line but can't tell if it has colour to it on the pic. I hope the tomorrows one shows a darker line - exciting! And widely up and down emotions is normal and a good sign!

elm - right I'll pop into the work tomorrow to see as you are the 3rd peroson to say how good they are. As ickle says about tcc no reason not to go for it unless specific Dr advice. Welcome and sorry you find yourself here with us.


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini - it sounds like your sister is pg with 3 +ve hpts, but do they all second lines have pink colours or just the one test? I would maybe ignore the Drs one as they are not always as sensitive but I would have thought he'd do a blood check. Can she not go back and request bloods to be done?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It sounds strange Mohini, I'm not sure what to say. 
I really hope all is well though. Got to rush to wake Edie up and get her ready for playgroup, will post more. Emum, reflexology is not to be done in early pregnancy at all, so I would certainly not have it in the 2ww. Why not ask to change the appointment to a pedicure or something (assuming its in a salon) which is harmless but enjoyable and will maybe distract you from the 2ww for an hour and try again for the reflexology if you are not successful this cycle? It's such a shame you couldn't have it done today. I wish I was near you, I'd pop round and do it for you!


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll be back later too. I have my acupuncture when I finish work today. Not sure whether to continue as it is expensive, I used my Christmas and Birthday money so it wasn't impacting on our finances but she is so nice and I do feel better afterwards. I'll see what she say and may be cut it down to every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## froliky2011

Emum - Sorry about the cancellation. I hope you find another way to relax (bubble bath, massage?)

Kelly - It will happen and stick. My doctor told me to have patience and that since I got pregnant it will happen again, but that I just need to be patient (oh, and relax). I said I will try my best.

MrsMiggins - Thanks. FX for yours & your DH's dreams to come true (job and sticky bean)

Iclepand - Sorry about AF. As the others said, maybe AF is better than a non-sticky. By the way, the cupcake looks good. ;)


----------



## ickle pand

I know - I should really change it since I'm on a diet lol! AF isn't here yet but I'm biting my tongue from being snappy at my collegues which isn't like me at all (well except with one who is thick as mince) and I'm cramping so I think it's on the way.


----------



## sarah_anne

lindblum said:


> I tested this morning and got a very very faint pink line. I'm going to wait til saturday to test again. i thought i'd be excited but i'm feeling really mixed up and having bouts of sadness that i can't explain.

I hope this is it for you Lindblum! I know how you feel though. I honestly still check the tissue every time I go to the bathroom and I'm over 11 weeks! I think I'll feel better once I get through the first trimester and start showing. Good luck to you!


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> good luck for your OH on the 3rd Interview mrs Miggs!
> 
> Emum reflexology has always interested me, hope it goes well :)
> 
> Pink how are you feeling?
> 
> sorry AF is making it's way to you Ickle :hugs: just think though - your weight loss is on a roll so i am sure that bfp will follow in no time!
> 
> hi to anyone i have missed :wave:
> 
> AFM: just finished reading all 3 of the hunger games books in 3 nights haha. i couldn't put them down so i am eager to see what they do with it when it's released at the cinema in March. Never really gotten into a book so much since hmm - i can't remember :s
> 
> Ovulation here is imminent and i'm stocked with OPKs and IC's this time :haha: so i have something to pee on this time haha! feeling good about this month but time will tell.

The Hunger Games are so good!!! If you liked those, you should try Divergent by Veronica Roth. Very similar, but with a slightly different premise. Have you seen the trailer for The Hunger Games movie? It looks really good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have just been on the phone to my other non pregnant mummy friend. She went to see the same doctor I saw this morning as she has been ttc for a year with no joy, and has 7 week cycles since she came off cerazette. The doctor told her she wouldn't do anything for her until she has been trying 3 years and to lose a bit of weight. My friend was really upset :-( it's such a hard journey. I am just waiting for the doctor to ring me back after speaking to the specialist yesterday.


----------



## elm

Just spoke to the hospital as I had a few questions and the nurse seemed to think it was the worse thing possible to to start ttc before having a period. I've had a natural miscarriage, no drugs, it wasn't ectopic or anything. She said I'd drive myself mad looking things up and that if there's some womb lining left it could all go wrong? Really upset me. I don't want to wait - I know that getting pregnant again isn't going to make my loss any less and waiting isn't going to change anything.

Sorry, being a bit of a wreck today x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh, just seen Lind's pic, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## pinksmarties

elm - are they going to scan you to see if there is any tissue left? As long as everything is gone then your cycles *should* get back to normal and I can't see any reason to wait. When I say should, it can take a while for things to settle down again and cycles can be a bit wonky after mc. Looking things up, research and doing things (temping/opks) to help me ttc was one of the things that got me through my mc as well as being on here. Yes it can make things seem more daunting but it also helped me gain some control over things. So I would do what you feel comfortable with. :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

OPK advice ... Hello ladies, i have been away working on our wreck of a house ;0) Fun but utterly time consuming and dirty.

Just stepping in for OPK advice, I am using internet cheapys ... does your line appear and then get darker and darker towards the positive?? I am on day 17, no positive yet, on clomid I should be ovulating earlier than my usual day 19/21 ish ... Annoying! xx


----------



## elm

pinksmarties said:


> elm - are they going to scan you to see if there is any tissue left? As long as everything is gone then your cycles *should* get back to normal and I can't see any reason to wait. When I say should, it can take a while for things to settle down again and cycles can be a bit wonky after mc. Looking things up, research and doing things (temping/opks) to help me ttc was one of the things that got me through my mc as well as being on here. Yes it can make things seem more daunting but it also helped me gain some control over things. So I would do what you feel comfortable with. :hugs:

Thank you, I'm a bit :cry: and the thought of not doing anything to ttc for at least another month and a half isn't helping! 

I was scanned on Sunday (the day after I miscarried my little being, which I'm pretty convinced I passed) and the sonographer couldn't find any tissue. She did say they'd scan me on 27th Feb if I want them to so might go for that. Going to get dp to ring them next time - I'd rather them give me the facts so I can make my own mind up. 

Thank you again
:hugs: x


----------



## pinksmarties

I am having a bit of a mini meltdown. :cry:

There used to be a lady that worked in reception were I work that left to work in gynae. She was there that day I had my Eric which was upsetting in itself as I was hoping to avoid seeing anyone I knew. Anyway she popped into see the girls in the clinic on her way to her late shift today and just seeing her brought everything back and I had to walk away and burst into tears. Just hearing her voice brought everything back and I thought I was doing so well. With a puffy, red, blotchy face they let me go home early.


----------



## pinksmarties

faye - I do get a 1-2 day fade in pattern but some people just get a very, very short fade in lines or straight to +ve. Is this your 1st round of clomid (50mg)? I know for some ladies it might not bring the ov day forward at all, or maybe on only on higher doses. Just keep going with the opks (minimum 2 daily) and hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## elm

Crying because the memory becomes so strong and overwhelming again doesn't mean you're not doing really well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

It's totally understandable that she'd bring back those painful memories, don't be too hard on yourself - do what you need to and be kind to yourself x


----------



## pinksmarties

elm - I should say to do hpt till you get a -ve as you won't ov until hpt's -ve (or around 5mui or less). It may take a while for your hcg levels to drop and therefore before your 'normal' cycle kicks back in to action.


----------



## Emum

Oh pink that's tough. I'm sorry. It does hit you when you least expect it sometimes.

My babysitter turned up and I went to the Chinese medicine place and got to see a "doctor" there. He suggested I was not fully recovered from miscarriage and digestive problems are causing problems, and recommended a course of acupuncture, some herbs (of course!) and waiting for 3 months or until he says I am ready before trying again. So the first two are possibilities! I had an acupuncture session there and then, and there were a couple of points which were a bit ouch so who knows whether it might help. Pick up the herbal concoction on Monday and will research it a bit more in the meantime.

Thanks for the reflexology advice mrs m. Will cancel that appointment then.


----------



## elm

Thanks - went a bit over the top ordering tests last night - ordered 30 pg tests then realised they weren't very sensitive so ordered 30 sensitives ones and 40 opks - they were all cheapies though so it was only £10.. might have to hide a few from dp...! x


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs Pink hun. We can prepare ourselves to be upset on anniversaries etc but when something like that bring's it all back, it hits you hard.

Elm - you'll fit in well here with that amount of tests :) I buy my 10mui IC HPT's by the 50 and I got a bargain on 10 CB digi's on ebay lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Big hugs for Pink. It's horrible how things are suddenly brought back to you. I can't offer anything else but a virtual shoulder but it is always here for you.
Elm, like Pink I see no reason why you shouldn't start trying now. It's just so horrible to be told something you really don't want to hear. I agree with what Pinkk says, maybe start charting and stuff to get an idea of your cycle and stuff. I started trying straight after my miscarriage in October, fully expecting to get pregnant again quickly. I didn't even ovulate that first cycle I don't think, and 4 months on here I still bloomin well am, but apart from my second pregnancy it seems to take me 5 or 6 months to get pregnant usually. But that's just me and you may well get pregnant really soon.. I hope you do. One thing is for certain theses girls have made the ttc journey a lot more bearable this time round.
faye, I get a slight fade in with my sticks then a sudden positive that seems to last for 2 days then quickly fade out again.
Well well well....... the doc has just rung back. Seems she has had a change of heart and wants me to have the blood tests. So I have to make an appointment for cd21 and have them done, she is also going to get the ob/gyn consultant to write to me reagarding iui in case I want to go down that road. It would have to be private as I have a child already, and it for us would require a lot of thought but at least the wheels are in motion. 
Just knowing I am having some tests done is making me feel better.


----------



## lindblum

pinksmarites, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Elm - My doctor is letting me try again right away as long as I am ovulating and don't have an incomplete miscarriage (which would mean continued bleeding). A friend told me she knows of a couple of women who got pregnant right away after a miscarriage. Go for it!!


----------



## Lozdi

Elm :hugs: Sorry for your loss. Doctors don't really like us to TTC straight after a loss without waiting for AF, but the reasons vary- usually its just so they have no trouble dating the pregnancy. If you weren't very far along, and your mc was complete and with no d&c, and you have stopped bleeding, and you feel ok in yourself to TTC again- then go for it! Not everyone will ovulate though in the weeks after a loss, personally I don't think I did. My first AF after loss was super heavy and a full 7 dayer, but after that I caught eggy. 

I stayed up too late last night and slept all day. :dohh:


----------



## ChitownYetnTy

Uhmm... Just new to the forum. I'm TTC and hopeful 'bout it.


----------



## kelly1973

Arrrhh ladies why am i still bleeding and still heavy, how can this still be! after getting the all clear after my 10th scan on wed will it ever stop is this what happens? i just want to get on ...


----------



## ayclobes

I'm 11dpo, and i've been having constant dreams about getting my bfp for the past few days..one dream i took a digi and it said "little bit pregnant" hmmm. i had these dreams in oct, and sure enough i was pregnant! we will see..af is due 2/19-2/23


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, its quite likely to be a horrible, heavy AF. My first after my natural mc was horrible, heavy and painful. It's all normal though, and hopefully you will be ready to start trying. Ayclobes, I hope this is it for you! 
Chitown, hi. You are more than welcome to join us, and good luck with your ttc journey. We are all ttc, or pregnant after having miscarriages, so if you haven't been in that situation this may be a fairly scary thread to be posting on, just to warn you. There are lots of threads for people ttc though, please don't feel I am shooing you away though that is most certainly not the case. I just don't want to scare you!
Ladies I have a question. As the doc is doing my blood tests, do you think I should stop taking the agnus castus? They have to be taken on cd21. I am due to ovulate on Tuesday or Wednesday but concerned that it may mask a problem with progesterone if there is one. However I want to give myself the best shot this cycle. What do you think?


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks mrs miggins really hope it is really want to start trying again xx


----------



## ickle pand

ChitownYetnTy said:


> Uhmm... Just new to the forum. I'm TTC and hopeful 'bout it.

Welcome :) are you TTC after a loss too? Like Mrs Mig said we're all trying after m/c's, so I don't want to send you away if you're not but hang on to the innocence of not knowing about what might happen xx



kelly1973 said:


> Arrrhh ladies why am i still bleeding and still heavy, how can this still be! after getting the all clear after my 10th scan on wed will it ever stop is this what happens? i just want to get on ...

Bleeding is just body recovering. I think they say up to 6 weeks is normal. Try not to stress too much and just be good to yourself. 



ayclobes said:


> I'm 11dpo, and i've been having constant dreams about getting my bfp for the past few days..one dream i took a digi and it said "little bit pregnant" hmmm. i had these dreams in oct, and sure enough i was pregnant! we will see..af is due 2/19-2/23

Let's hope that dream comes true :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> Ladies I have a question. As the doc is doing my blood tests, do you think I should stop taking the agnus castus? They have to be taken on cd21. I am due to ovulate on Tuesday or Wednesday but concerned that it may mask a problem with progesterone if there is one. However I want to give myself the best shot this cycle. What do you think?

I took the AC all month long and I still got bloods taken. If it hides an underlying problem, it's only because it's doing it's job and boosting your hormone levels. Tbh I'd be more worried that your test isn't being done at 7DPO when your progerterone level peaks. If your levels not high enough, they might think there's a problem when there isn't. Will it be repeated if it doesn't show ov? How quickly will you get the results?


----------



## kelly1973

ayclobes said:


> I'm 11dpo, and i've been having constant dreams about getting my bfp for the past few days..one dream i took a digi and it said "little bit pregnant" hmmm. i had these dreams in oct, and sure enough i was pregnant! we will see..af is due 2/19-2/23

really hope it comes true for you fingers crossed xx:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well, she did say cd21 was based purely on a 28 day cycle and it really needed to be 7 days before my period, which was going to be my next question. If it should be 7dpo that makes more sense, and is also much easier for me to get right. Thanks Ickle.


----------



## ickle pand

No probs :) I've had 4 or 5 progesterone series done so I'm a bit of an expert now lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Chi :hugs: welcome to the forum. As Mrs Miggins pointed out, if you have had no previous losses then this might be a bit of a scary thread for you, but you are most welcome to stick around. :flower:

Kelly try not to panic, things are somewhat wacky after a loss. My first AF after was very heavy indeed. I know limbo is a pain but wait it out, before you know it you will be approaching O time!

I'm afraid I know nothing about agnus castus, I really don't know what to suggest except maybe calling your doctor and asking her if its ok to keep taking it.

Fingers crossed that your dream predicted a nice bfp for you Ayclobes!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks girls, still feeling a bit down. I haven't had a good cry since Christmas and despite thinking I was doing okay I probably needed it. I couldn't reply as I had to got out for my acupuncture session. It was more sore today although she did say the sites where pretty intense sites.

Kelly - like the other ladies have mentioned cycles can be erratic and AF abnormally heavy and painful.Hopefully this is the start of AF and your cycle will be back on track.

Ayc - hope those dreams come true!!

Mrsmig - I am glad your are getting the bloods done and the 7dpo progesterone. Don't forget to ask for your thyroid too. Did she say what test they will do? It does feel better to think we are actively doing something and gives us something else to think about. As for AC I am not sure.

Ickle - Did you ask for the progesterone test at your GP. It is something I am curious about so might ask when I go on Wednesday about my thyroid but feel I may get fobbed of.


----------



## elm

ayclobes lots of :dust: x


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Thanks girls, still feeling a bit down. I haven't had a good cry since Christmas and despite thinking I was doing okay I probably needed it. I couldn't reply as I had to got out for my acupuncture session. It was more sore today although she did say the sites where pretty intense sites.
> 
> Kelly - like the other ladies have mentioned cycles can be erratic and AF abnormally heavy and painful.Hopefully this is the start of AF and your cycle will be back on track.
> 
> Ayc - hope those dreams come true!!
> 
> Mrsmig - I am glad your are getting the bloods done and the 7dpo progesterone. Don't forget to ask for your thyroid too. Did she say what test they will do? It does feel better to think we are actively doing something and gives us something else to think about. As for AC I am not sure.
> 
> Ickle - Did you ask for the progesterone test at your GP. It is something I am curious about so might ask when I go on Wednesday about my thyroid but feel I may get fobbed of.

Don't let them fob you off, especially if its worrying you. If they try to fob you off and your not feeling very strong just think of us ladies on here, and take strength from the support- I have done that and it has gotten me through difficult moments. Imagine us all there right next to you, shaking our fists at anyone who tries to fobb you off! What time on wednesday is your appointment?


----------



## kelly1973

so how will i know if this is actually af or still bleeding from miscarriage ?????


----------



## ayclobes

thanks ladies! i hope so too! i'd be due on or around halloween! I've been in a cleaning mood today, which is good for my house..but i wanna relax lol. i havent had to work for 5 days, but im kinda wanting to lol. I ordered the cheapie opks, but they wont be here til monday or tuesday, so im kinda hoping af is late..but if shes not oh well. I've been feeling really weird lately, like i've been feeling like af should be here soon for the past week or so..and im only11 dpo..we will see though.

DH and i already picked out baby girl names--even if we're not pregnant. Maci or Mylie..hmm we'll have to see.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks loz - that mental picture has just made me smile, and now I am crying (nice tears) again knowing I have you ladies behind me. 9.20am, will you be up?:winkwink:


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly1973 said:


> so how will i know if this is actually af or still bleeding from miscarriage ?????

I can't remember if you said, have you had a -ve hpt? If so when was that?


----------



## kelly1973

i did my first hpt about two weeks ago as i was curious and it was negative but have been bleeding since 15th dec having weekily scans since then and finally on the 15th feb got told my uterus was empty xx


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Thanks loz - that mental picture has just made me smile, and now I am crying (nice tears) again knowing I have you ladies behind me. 9.20am, will you be up?:winkwink:

I'll be up. I'll have just got back from the school run and shall be sitting at my computer, tea in hand! (decaff) :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> so how will i know if this is actually af or still bleeding from miscarriage ?????

I would say it is now AF, if it goes on for too long to be AF, then consider having one month on the pill to sort hormones out, as with your uterus having had the all clear then bleeding too much will be hormonal and will probably be fixed with just one month of bc. Hopefully it will stop in the next day or two, and stay stopped!


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly I think I've got you confused again, for some reason I thought you'd only just miscarried. I'm not normally this daft, sorry!

Pink my GP suggested the initial one, back before I knew anything about them and it was done on CD 21 but with the time it takes for results to come back to GPs it wasnt much use. All others have been done at the fertility clinic and they start at CD21, if you don't have short cycles and then repeat it every few days depending on the levels until they either confirm ov or the levels start to tail off. They also have their own lab so results come through the same day. I've even been in on a Saturday for a test. 

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself, I'm cramping and feeling nauseous. I'd normally have something dry like crackers for the nausea but no such luck.


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> so how will i know if this is actually af or still bleeding from miscarriage ?????
> 
> I would say it is now AF, if it goes on for too long to be AF, then consider having one month on the pill to sort hormones out, as with your uterus having had the all clear then bleeding too much will be hormonal and will probably be fixed with just one month of bc. Hopefully it will stop in the next day or two, and stay stopped!Click to expand...

I really hope so it scares the hell out of me going on the pill im so scared i will mess my chances up, i really am sounding desperate now and prob sounding totally mad xxx:cry:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> so how will i know if this is actually af or still bleeding from miscarriage ?????
> 
> I would say it is now AF, if it goes on for too long to be AF, then consider having one month on the pill to sort hormones out, as with your uterus having had the all clear then bleeding too much will be hormonal and will probably be fixed with just one month of bc. Hopefully it will stop in the next day or two, and stay stopped!Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so it scares the hell out of me going on the pill im so scared i will mess my chances up, i really am sounding desperate now and prob sounding totally mad xxx:cry:Click to expand...

I conceived my 2 boys accidentally whilst on the pill! The pregnancy that ended in a mmc happened first cycle after deciding to take a pill break- having just come off the pill did not cause the mmc. Anyway don't think about the pill just yet- just be aware that it is a good choice if you find this bleeding persists with no good reason. In all likelyhood, it will tail off soon and then the egg chase can begin!


----------



## Lozdi

And no you don't sound mad! TTC after a loss makes you feel like you are going mad, but you aren't really- you are simply dealing with it the best way you can and if you have a cry a shout a scream a rant its all normal. You can't be all cool and calm all of the time, you have to let out the 'mad' stuff because if you don't you will implode. :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Pink - This is my 3rd round of clomid (didn't ov first, got bfp second) depending on when I ov, I might ask for a higher dose next time.

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lindblum

I couldn't wait for tomorrow morning and did another test at 9pm. There's a definite line. I'm also having mild labour like cramping like i did with the mc... i hope this is normal.


----------



## pinksmarties

Exactly - look at me having cry and rant at poor oh. Having few drinks tonight and feeling a bit tipsy. Kelly, thats why were are here. I love these guys, they are the best. That's me off crying again.

:hugs: ickle

mrsmig - hope your evening with your friend is going okay and the odd glass is helping.

really wish I could hear your bellybean hb too loz


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay lind!!! I had AF like cramps from week3, that's why I didn't take a hpt till 7 days after AF due as I was sure AF due any minute but no I got bfp! So please for you!!


----------



## Lozdi

I have a crackly recording of it I made on my camera, I'm going to try to post it, but on the thread I made for pregnancy not here, I don't know how to get pics/vids into spoilers and I don't want to wallop a recording of the HB on here I don't think its appropriate. 

Lind, mild crampish pains are the norm in early pregnancy, I always get them. :hugs:

Fingers eyes and toes crossed for a successful clomid adjustment for you Faye :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

kelly1973 said:


> so how will i know if this is actually af or still bleeding from miscarriage ?????

Kelly - I had a girlfriend bleed for a month and went in to her doctor and found out she had an incomplete miscarriage so they had to schedule a procedure to clean the uterus. She did not say D&C but maybe that is what it was. I would give it two weeks at most and if it did not stop, see your doctor. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm trying to find out how to put a video in a post but I'm going round in circles and my god damn google homepage has been hijacked by some nonsense rubbish 'search' engine and I AM GOING TO IMPLODE.

Rant Rant Rant!!!! I'm so mad! It should be a simple thing to find out! Gahhhh!

:sad2::brat::hissy::devil::ninja::gun::comp::grr:


----------



## Emum

Kelly, some ladies do bleed for 6-8 weeks post miscarriage unfortunately even after it has been confirmed that the uterus is clear. It is a hormonal thing and can be stop start. As far as I know, it can't be classed as AF unless you have had at least 20 clear days of no bleeding after your miscarriage, or at least I think these are the guidelines in the UK but different countries may have different protocols. That being said, if you are worried about how long the bleeding is lasting, you should see your doctor, and perhaps consider taking a good multivitamin with added iron to keep healthy.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks everyone im not really worried as i dont feel ill just tired but just so impatient just wana get going guess i should calm myself down abit. Lozdi really wish i could hear the heartbeat its totally amazing xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink sadly it was more than the odd glass. More like several bottles of red, which resullted in us all dancing like loons to classics such as On a Ragga Tip. Oh my poor poor head.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg will you doc to a day 21 test this time round for you? Glad she's doing something, what other test did she order? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Fil, yes she is doing the day 21 but not sure what else, she just said all the blood tests. She mentioned thyroid.


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> Kelly, some ladies do bleed for 6-8 weeks post miscarriage unfortunately even after it has been confirmed that the uterus is clear. It is a hormonal thing and can be stop start. As far as I know, it can't be classed as AF unless you have had at least 20 clear days of no bleeding after your miscarriage, or at least I think these are the guidelines in the UK but different countries may have different protocols. That being said, if you are worried about how long the bleeding is lasting, you should see your doctor, and perhaps consider taking a good multivitamin with added iron to keep healthy.


It's the same here in Canada too Emum. You have to have 20 days without bleeding for them to classify it as an AF.


----------



## sarah_anne

lindblum said:


> I couldn't wait for tomorrow morning and did another test at 9pm. There's a definite line. I'm also having mild labour like cramping like i did with the mc... i hope this is normal.

Don't worry about cramping Lindblum! I had it pretty steadily until about week 9. Not constantly, but still every now and then. I'm at 11w3d now and I'm fine. Keep your chin up and CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> thanks everyone im not really worried as i dont feel ill just tired but just so impatient just wana get going guess i should calm myself down abit. Lozdi really wish i could hear the heartbeat its totally amazing xxx

I tried to get it onto BnB but I have no idea how to. It basically just sounds like a grown up HB that someone has pressed 'speed up' on!

I'm a bit preoccupied today as OH's mum has to have an operation tomorrow and OH seems to think she may lose her leg. I'm hoping that he is just exagerating in that way only men do. He hasn't told his parents about bellybean yet, he doesn't think the timing is good- but they are both unwell and the timing will never be 'good' I think they will be thankful of some good news but its in OH's hands when he actually tells them. I just can't help but think he will regret not telling them if something goes wrong with his mums op. I'm such a worryer.


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone im not really worried as i dont feel ill just tired but just so impatient just wana get going guess i should calm myself down abit. Lozdi really wish i could hear the heartbeat its totally amazing xxx
> 
> I tried to get it onto BnB but I have no idea how to. It basically just sounds like a grown up HB that someone has pressed 'speed up' on!
> 
> I'm a bit preoccupied today as OH's mum has to have an operation tomorrow and OH seems to think she may lose her leg. I'm hoping that he is just exagerating in that way only men do. He hasn't told his parents about bellybean yet, he doesn't think the timing is good- but they are both unwell and the timing will never be 'good' I think they will be thankful of some good news but its in OH's hands when he actually tells them. I just can't help but think he will regret not telling them if something goes wrong with his mums op. I'm such a worryer.Click to expand...

i think your right if anything it would make them smile. my oh was the same she didnt know i was pregnant or about the miscarriage so was really hard as i hated lying to her but it was his choice, wow im so excited for you hearing that lovely heartbeat im def guna do that when i get my own little peanut.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi, I really hope she is ok. I think now your bellybean is settled in the good news would be very welcome.


----------



## Emum

If she knew about your earlier loss though, it might just worry her? When I had my first miscarriage, MIL was suffering from breast cancer and in the throes of chemo. The news I was pregnant was a huge boost to her, but then finding out it was a mmc was devastating and it took her a long time to recover from it. We haven't since told her of pregnancies until after the 12 week scan, so she has no idea too of our latest miscarriage. Anyway, I hope her op goes well tomorrow and it won't be long before you are announcing your news to her, which will be something nice for her to focus on when she is recovering from it.

Not sure what is happening here. CBFM still high, and OPKs are all negative, so very much doubt I am going to ovulate on Sunday as FF was predicting. Have a lot of thick EWCM today though so hopefully am not far off. DH is away on Wednesday and Thursday so would like ov to happen before then. My temps are weird again this month, as they often are pre ovulation, so wonder what FF will do with them.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum I hope you do ov before hubby goes away. 
Just cleaned my house from top to bottom - thought of you ickle - all ready for take me out now!! My hubby's brother is staying with us all next week as he needs to be in London so thought I'd better make an effort! 
Went to see another specialist yesterday and he reassured me I was unlikely to have another loss and selective ivf is not appropriate yet unless I keep having trisomy losses - don't think I will though and neither did he. He said not to wait but we are going to wait for a clear cycle so will be on the steroids etc again..


----------



## filipenko32

Loz :hug:


----------



## Lozdi

They knew we we pregnant last time, and they were like rocks to us when we lost it- they have gone through losses themselves- OH is one of 3 but there should have been 6, including one baby girl who lived a few months and passed of no known cause. They are very religious, but not in a ram it in your face kind of way, and they are very strong people mentally but unfortunately they are both in poor physical health. They knew exactly what to say when we had the mmc, and I honestly think they will be happy to know about this one especially given we are past the point where the last one went wrong, have had good scans, and hear the HB daily. But OH can't find the 'right' time to tell them, and as they are his folks, I won't argue with him about it. I just really want to give them something to look forward to, something to distract them sometimes from the tests procedures and meds that are increasingly taking over their lives. By OH's logic, we won't be telling them until we have given birth!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Emum I hope you do ov before hubby goes away.
> Just cleaned my house from top to bottom - thought of you ickle - all ready for take me out now!! My hubby's brother is staying with us all next week as he needs to be in London so thought I'd better make an effort!
> Went to see another specialist yesterday and he reassured me I was unlikely to have another loss and selective ivf is not appropriate yet unless I keep having trisomy losses - don't think I will though and neither did he. He said not to wait but we are going to wait for a clear cycle so will be on the steroids etc again..

I have a good feeling about your next pregnancy! Especially since its been previewed in your dream! :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> Kelly, some ladies do bleed for 6-8 weeks post miscarriage unfortunately even after it has been confirmed that the uterus is clear. It is a hormonal thing and can be stop start. As far as I know, it can't be classed as AF unless you have had at least 20 clear days of no bleeding after your miscarriage, or at least I think these are the guidelines in the UK but different countries may have different protocols. That being said, if you are worried about how long the bleeding is lasting, you should see your doctor, and perhaps consider taking a good multivitamin with added iron to keep healthy.

Thanks Emun feel alot calmer now have to learn how to get some patience xx :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Kelly, sorry for your loss :hugs: 
Thanks loz, hope so! Aww I completely understand where you're coming from. Is there a middle road?


----------



## elm

Wine sounds lovely -haven't had any since last year yet, have at least got some in now, just haven't felt like it yet, probably best to finish the last few antibiotics.

Just popped in with some :hugs: x Haven't got a brain tonight - bleurg! x


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Migg - I love on a Ragga Tip ... what fun ;0) xx


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies ... Sorry I have been so quiet, the house is def a brilliant distraction from TTC and the impending IVF, still no signs of OV yet and I am on day 19, although I did have a few glasses of wine last week, I always worry if that can send if off course for a day or two, if I have no signs by mid next week I will ask for an increased dose of clomid.

Spent a few days with my nephews, they are so so beautiful and my poor sister had unexplained infertility for 5 years before the IVF, and these two lovely things are such a joy! Trying to post some pics of the house so you can see what we have done, it's hard work but we are really pleased with the progress, it's so very exciting! 

Hope you are all having fun this weekend, I am back on the diet this week, 2 stone to loose, I feel focused finally as I have just been eating solidly since the MMC and allowed this weight to creep on. Having read something recently about PCOS, apparently exercise is the answer to regulating your periods and fertile cycles, I want to get this working before I even have to consider the stress and pain of IVF ;0) xx


----------



## fayewest

Reclaimed fireplace ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm confused. I thought AF started yesterday as I had light bleeding but it stopped. I've had cramping since but no bleeding. Will this cycle never end!!


----------



## Alandsa

Hi everyone, I hope I can join you all. I'm trying straight after a loss and am currently on my second day of the end of my MC bleeding :) been doing OPKs every day but -ve so far

My temps are a little skewy after MC but finally reached pre-O temps since the bleeding stopped :)

I notice that there are a few BFPs in this thread which is really exciting to know that there is hope! I know they say we are super fertile after MC but I wonder what the uterus lining is like after MC and how quick it 'heals' so to speak

I hope I can share my TTC after a loss journey with you guys :) is anyone at a similar stage to me too?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Alsanda. So sorry for your loss, and welcome. We all started trying straight after losses, some were successful. I haven't been as yet, my second mc was back in October. Did you have an erpc or was it natural? I think you have a better lining if you have a natural, mine seemed to take a while to build back up after my erpc. My first loss was natural and though my first few AF's after were heavy and painful I think I got back to "normal" quicker.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, I couldn't see your pic but it sounds like its all coming on! Ickle, have you done any more tests?


----------



## lindblum

hi alandsa, sorry for your loss x
I was at your stage about 3 weeks ago. Be weary of opk's they play funny after a mc! Mine seemed to gradually get darker at first then completely white and then got dark again. good luck x

mrs miggins, just had a peek at ur chart, looks like ur approaching ovulation?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Lind, yeah I'm expecting it Tuesday or Wednesday. Nothing on my opks as yet (although I think the word "wino" appeared on yesterday's after my night at my friends) and I haven't temped for a couple of days, but I have started to get fertile cm so it should be imminent. 
I got upset with OH last night because he moaned at me for not telling him when we needed to start dtd to do the smep. I hadn't wanted to push it as he was not feeling great last week, but he said I was silly for not telling him. So we are going to start tonight and just do it every day until a couple of dpo. How are you feeling Lind?


----------



## ickle pand

I tested yesterday morning and got another BFN then later the bleeding started. 

Alandsa - so sorry for your loss and welcome. I'm not at the same stage as you but we all support each other here. 

For those of you who remember her from the other thread, Debzie got her BFP :)


----------



## lindblum

lol @ wino

Maybe he was a bit mean for the moan, but I think your OH is sweet... at least you don't have to twist his arm! its great he's on the same page as you x

i'm feeling a bit normal now. not excited yet tho.


----------



## kelly1973

Alandsa said:


> Hi everyone, I hope I can join you all. I'm trying straight after a loss and am currently on my second day of the end of my MC bleeding :) been doing OPKs every day but -ve so far
> 
> My temps are a little skewy after MC but finally reached pre-O temps since the bleeding stopped :)
> 
> I notice that there are a few BFPs in this thread which is really exciting to know that there is hope! I know they say we are super fertile after MC but I wonder what the uterus lining is like after MC and how quick it 'heals' so to speak
> 
> I hope I can share my TTC after a loss journey with you guys :) is anyone at a similar stage to me too?

Hi Alandsa im still bleeding from my mmc since 15th dec 2011 so sorry for your loss this is a great thread to be on the ladies on here are just wonderful and have been a massive help to me already... They really do give you help xxx


----------



## elm

Hi alandsa, sorry for your loss x I'm about as far gone as you after miscarriage. I'm waiting for my opks to arrive in the post. Bought a couple of cheap pg test yesterday (waiting for 60 to come in the post...) but haven't done one yet.

I can't see your fireplace either fayewest.

Feeling a bit more positive today, it's sunny so we're off out in a bit. We buried our little angel earlier which was really sad but feel better now it's done, it's in a lovely pot with a beautiful February flowering shrub x

:hug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah sorry Ickle I missed that :-( 
I saw Debzie's news on another thread, how exciting! The cbfm worked for her!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Elm. That's heartbreaking but lovely. My second loss is now an orchid. Did you have a natural mc?


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Alsanda. So sorry for your loss, and welcome. We all started trying straight after losses, some were successful. I haven't been as yet, my second mc was back in October. Did you have an erpc or was it natural? I think you have a better lining if you have a natural, mine seemed to take a while to build back up after my erpc. My first loss was natural and though my first few AF's after were heavy and painful I think I got back to "normal" quicker.

yes i had a natural MC and the actual bleeding was about the same as my normal period but also had spotting about a week before and after. 

im glad to hear that you are noticing that things have got back to normal, as if all of this business wasnt hard enough then we have got to get used to different cycles too :)

just spotting your TTC journal, i was wondering whether to do one myself but not sure lol i shall have a look at yours :)



lindblum said:


> hi alandsa, sorry for your loss x
> I was at your stage about 3 weeks ago. Be weary of opk's they play funny after a mc! Mine seemed to gradually get darker at first then completely white and then got dark again. good luck x

ooh thanks for the heads up on the OPKs, yes i noticed a faint line then the next day no line then today faint again lol i shall make sure not to trust in them completely then :) thank you for the good luck - baby dust to you! 



ickle pand said:


> Alandsa - so sorry for your loss and welcome. I'm not at the same stage as you but we all support each other here.

thank you! :) yes it seems really friendly in here! :)



kelly1973 said:


> Hi Alandsa im still bleeding from my mmc since 15th dec 2011 so sorry for your loss this is a great thread to be on the ladies on here are just wonderful and have been a massive help to me already... They really do give you help xxx

aww im sorry to hear that you are still bleeding, has it been heavy? were you quite far along when it happened. hope it stops for you soon :)

thanks everyone for such a lovely welcome! i think it will be nice to hang out in here. sending sticky baby dust to all of you xxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Alandsa, I had a miscarriage in November at 5w3d and I got pregnant again right away. I'm now 11w4d, so it does happen. I had a natural miscarriage that was very similar to a regular period, just with some very large clots, so I know that it can happen. Good luck to you!


----------



## fayewest

The painstaking process of restoring this back to life ;0)


----------



## Alandsa

sarah_anne said:


> Alandsa, I had a miscarriage in November at 5w3d and I got pregnant again right away. I'm now 11w4d, so it does happen. I had a natural miscarriage that was very similar to a regular period, just with some very large clots, so I know that it can happen. Good luck to you!

aww congratulations! that's so lovely! ooh we have a very similar story, hoping i can have the same fairytale ending as you :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Faye that is GORGEOUS! It'll be well worth the work.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi alandsa, I'm about 3 weeks past my erpc now and still getting negative opk's. I don't think I'm going to ov before my period. But last time after my erpc I ovulated 5 days later!!! I was over the moon! Doubt it's going to happen this time though as I've had negative opk's since :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww wow faye!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Faye, that's lovely. I really want to buy a little cottage than we have to gut and do up from scratch. I love our new build flat for now but I keep looking round property sites for a cottage :)


----------



## Emum

Your fireplace is going to look lovely faye. It must have been hard work to get it to that state though. We are just about to restore two fireplaces in our house, which is Georgian, but I must confess we are paying someone else to do it! One has been bricked up, and the other has been replaced with a modern monstrosity, but we are putting period ones back in, and I think they are going to look stunning.

Ickle, there was a long interview with Pauline Quirke in the Mail online today, talking about how she found her LL experience, and how she made it fit in with her life. I thought it was quite interesting.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-actress-Pauline-Quirke-knew-lose-weight.html

I am fed up that I haven't ovulated or even had a positive OPK yet this cycle. It is CD12 and I usually ovulate today or tomorrow, but CBFM has been high since CD6 and OPKs resolutely negative, apart from CD9 which I forgot to do! Temps are all over the place. I hope this isn't going to be another anovulatory cycle. OH is away on Wednesday and Thursday so the egg either has to get a move on, or hold back until Friday of next week! Off to pee hopefully on another stick ....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope it happens for you soon Emum before DH goes away. I'm on cd14 and nothing yet, but this is my longer cycle so it is more likely to be in the next day or two. Getting twinges today in my right ovary which is the one I want to ovulate from so I really hope I catch the egg. I will feel depressed if I don't get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Alandsa I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a mmc and a medical management (induced rather than a d&c so somewhat like a speeded up natural mc) I didn't ovulate in the cycle that began with the mmc, but caught eggy on the cycle after. Its quite scary being pregnant again so soon after a loss but the support on here is first class! :hugs:

The weirdest thing- I had a good look at myself in the mirror today, and my 'blump' has all but gone, my tummy is almost flat lol! I feel absolutely fine, not sick just tired- and I'm not over eating like I was in the first few weeks. I think that once Bellybean formed all his vital bits he is taking less out of me and the multivits are so good the only real symptom I'm having now is the boobs and tiredness and honestly half the 'tiredness' is just me loving to fall asleep and playing up the tiredness so I get more sleeps! If it wasn't for the doppler I would probably be worried about feeling so good. :dohh::haha:

Yay for Debzie! :happydance: Now c'mon who is next!! :dust:


----------



## ayclobes

I just edited a test i took yesterday..and low and behold a faint + hpt! ahhhh.


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I'm confused. I thought AF started yesterday as I had light bleeding but it stopped. I've had cramping since but no bleeding. Will this cycle never end!!

Drastic diet changes can affect cycles, I expect its just adjusting to your mega-diet and epic weight loss. :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that link. She's done so well to lose what she did. 

I was messaging a friend and telling her how much I've lost etc and I realised that I had 52lbs to lose for the IVF but it's down to 37lbs now. And I've got 19 weeks to do it :)


----------



## ickle pand

Of course Loz! I totally didn't think of that! I know losing 10% is supposed to give your fertility a boost but I never thought that it'd wobble a bit while my body's getting used to it. Fat stores oestrogen so no wonder I'm all to cock if I've lost over a stone!


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Thanks for that link. She's done so well to lose what she did.
> 
> I was messaging a friend and telling her how much I've lost etc and I realised that I had 52lbs to lose for the IVF but it's down to 37lbs now. And I've got 19 weeks to do it :)

If you carry on at the rate you have been going you will have faded away by the time 19 weeks has gone by!! :haha:

You are doing absolutely amazingly! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Emum

Wow ickle! 37lbs in 19 weeks sounds so much more achievable than 52lbs in 21 weeks did! But you are doing amazingly and have been so determined, and I am sure you can do it. Can I also saw how much in awe I am that (at least on here!) your sunny nature hasn't wavered. You would not be able to look sideways at me if I was having to make such a drastic change to my way of eating I can tell you.

So, OPK was negative again :( but really unusually for me, when I checked my CM, there was a clot of dark blood. I never spot mid cycle (aside from last month when it carried on to become AF) so have no idea what or why. My CM was still EWCM and aside from that one clot, clear and stretchy, so majorly confused. Maybe AC and acupuncture combined have broken my cycle! Looking in FF it says that although my average ovulation is day 12, my 
latest one since the mc was in fact CD15, so I guess I am not out yet.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg ickle you're doing brilliantly!!! :hugs: I just did level 2 on the 30 day shred it was tough! My weight loss has ground to a bit of a halt so I'm stepping up the exercise. I'm also thinking of taking clomid next time Faye but in my case it will be to try and increase my chances of a successful egg with a few implanting - that's the theory anyway. :loopy:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum, ewcm is a sure sign and Im sure some people do spot mid cycle now and again, I've heard of it before. It's strange the opk is negative though, could you have missed it?


----------



## fayewest

Wow you girls are doing so so well, having read all this on weight loss, a real inspiration ;0) 

Flip - Clomid should be straight forward, I guess its just being a pain as its the first cycle since the MMC ... beware the BOILING hot night sweats, literally burning up ;0)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Faye. Poor you with the night sweats! well no one has prescribed it yet for me but one doc said it would be the next plan of action for me even though I ov on my own. The idea is it produces more than one egg and I have a higher chance of a normal chromosome baby. I say why not the next time i try though, i need all the help I can get, you know what I mean!?


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks Faye. Poor you with the night sweats! well no one has prescribed it yet for me but one doc said it would be the next plan of action for me even though I ov on my own. The idea is it produces more than one egg and I have a higher chance of a normal chromosome baby. I say why not the next time i try though, i need all the help I can get, you know what I mean!?

Might it also increase chance of twins? Stands to reason if it makes you produce more than one egg! Does your doctor think you have a higher than normal risk for trisomy?


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Emum, Flip, Mrs Migg and Ickle ... Its a massive pain and such hard work, but the house was really affordable because it was in such a horrible condition, I am going to post a link to the project, I hope this works

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.294922960575562.73937.135808093153717&type=1&l=536dc7d830

Emum - I know what you mean waiting for ovulation is RUBBISH, i am on day 19 and still nothing. The cycle I got pregnant I literally felt ov, for a few days before and was 100% prepared, this cycle nothing at all, gggrrrr!!! 

Is Debzie pregnant, did I miss that? damn this house, and all my work getting in the way of keeping on top of all the news xxx


----------



## fayewest

Flip - I know exactly what you mean, :hugs: why not!! My sister took clomid and she was ovulating, have you thought about taking soy as an alternative before hand? The night sweats are ok really, some people have much worse side effects like massive headaches and things, so I feel pretty lucky. Well not that lucky really after all where's my bloody ov? :wacko:


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
not feeling good from last night.my younger sister got neg hpt yesterday after 2( faint) +hpt.both we were in very stress.i dont know why it happened even she didnt get Af after 2week due.


----------



## Lozdi

*Having a word with Faye's Ovaries* :serenade: Release that eggy and let the chase begin!


----------



## Emum

Looks amazing Faye. Some funky carpets and wallpaper going on there lol. I think my mum still has some of that in her house! The rooms look huge though and it will be fabulous when it is finished.

Just been obsessively googling and allegedly spotting at or just before ovulation is a very strong fertility sign. That would explain why it's never happened to me before then, being the least fertile person I know! Shall make sure I keep OH busy for the next few days however and then keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> Flip - I know exactly what you mean, :hugs: why not!! My sister took clomid and she was ovulating, have you thought about taking soy as an alternative before hand? The night sweats are ok really, some people have much worse side effects like massive headaches and things, so I feel pretty lucky. Well not that lucky really after all where's my bloody ov? :wacko:

Not got higher risk but if I'm having abnormals through random chance with whatever's causing my mc's then I'd rather up my chances iykwim? 



Lozdi said:


> *Having a word with Faye's Ovaries* :serenade: Release that eggy and let the chase begin!

So funny loz! I'll join in too for Faye :serenade:


----------



## kelly1973

Hi erveryone today bleeding has slowed down loads only spotting hope this means its coming to an end ..xxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Flip and Loz - bloody ovaries! Come on do your job!! Stop being slow and lazy, crank it up!! 

Emum- I always get 'tinged' mucus around ov so def a good sign, fingers crossed;0)


----------



## filipenko32

Omg Faye you have got your work cut out!! I admire you for taking that on but just think how rewarding it will be in the end. You must show us pics as you go on. 

Loz, yes higher chance of twins too!!! :yipee: bonus!


----------



## fayewest

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully it is, take it easy on yourself xx



kelly1973 said:


> Hi erveryone today bleeding has slowed down loads only spotting hope this means its coming to an end ..xxx


----------



## fayewest

Flip - I hope we both have clomid twins, how amazing would that be YIPPEEE x


----------



## Alandsa

Lozdi said:


> Hi Alandsa I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a mmc and a medical management (induced rather than a d&c so somewhat like a speeded up natural mc) I didn't ovulate in the cycle that began with the mmc, but caught eggy on the cycle after. Its quite scary being pregnant again so soon after a loss but the support on here is first class! :hugs:
> 
> The weirdest thing- I had a good look at myself in the mirror today, and my 'blump' has all but gone, my tummy is almost flat lol! I feel absolutely fine, not sick just tired- and I'm not over eating like I was in the first few weeks. I think that once Bellybean formed all his vital bits he is taking less out of me and the multivits are so good the only real symptom I'm having now is the boobs and tiredness and honestly half the 'tiredness' is just me loving to fall asleep and playing up the tiredness so I get more sleeps! If it wasn't for the doppler I would probably be worried about feeling so good. :dohh::haha:
> 
> Yay for Debzie! :happydance: Now c'mon who is next!! :dust:

Thank you for your lovely welcome message :) I'm sorry for your loss too and really pleased for your BFP :) that's lovely to hear. Yes I can imagine its scary being pregnant after a loss. Was the Doppler your own one?

How cool that your blump has gone lol :) I seem to have one anyway and as soon as I got pregnant it got a lot bigger. I wasn't eating much different though. After the MC it went down too. Must just be bloating?


----------



## pichi

:brat: stupid cycle is delaying ovulation again... gone are the days of ovulating CD19... i liked that. :dohh:

hope everyone is well. aw all the talk of twins - i'd love them but i think OH would die hah


----------



## fayewest

Was just thinking about you Pinci, we are supposed to both be ovulating today, how annoying!


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> Wow ickle! 37lbs in 19 weeks sounds so much more achievable than 52lbs in 21 weeks did! But you are doing amazingly and have been so determined, and I am sure you can do it. Can I also saw how much in awe I am that (at least on here!) your sunny nature hasn't wavered. You would not be able to look sideways at me if I was having to make such a drastic change to my way of eating I can tell you.
> 
> So, OPK was negative again :( but really unusually for me, when I checked my CM, there was a clot of dark blood. I never spot mid cycle (aside from last month when it carried on to become AF) so have no idea what or why. My CM was still EWCM and aside from that one clot, clear and stretchy, so majorly confused. Maybe AC and acupuncture combined have broken my cycle! Looking in FF it says that although my average ovulation is day 12, my
> latest one since the mc was in fact CD15, so I guess I am not out yet.

What exactly is the difference between a CBFM and OPKs? Isn't a CBFM using OPKs to analyze your cycle? Sorry - CBFM isn't as popular in Canada. 

I've heard that spotting near ov time is a sign of increased fertility!


----------



## sarah_anne

ickle pand said:


> Thanks for that link. She's done so well to lose what she did.
> 
> I was messaging a friend and telling her how much I've lost etc and I realised that I had 52lbs to lose for the IVF but it's down to 37lbs now. And I've got 19 weeks to do it :)

Wow! You've done so well Ickle!! 37lb seems so much manageable in that period of time. You'll be able to do that in no time!


----------



## sarah_anne

Alandsa said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa, I had a miscarriage in November at 5w3d and I got pregnant again right away. I'm now 11w4d, so it does happen. I had a natural miscarriage that was very similar to a regular period, just with some very large clots, so I know that it can happen. Good luck to you!
> 
> aww congratulations! that's so lovely! ooh we have a very similar story, hoping i can have the same fairytale ending as you :)Click to expand...

We do have a very similar story! Here's hoping yours turns out as well as mine! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Sarah :wave: you're doing so well! :cloud9: 

Faye that would be wonderful! Twin bump buddies!!!! :baby: :baby: then I would somehow see a 'reason' for all my mc - I was meant to have twins! Yay! Twin boys and I would be in heaven. So gonna push for clomid or Femara or I have a friend on b and b who will post some to me but would rather be under the supervision of a doc.


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> Flip - I hope we both have clomid twins, how amazing would that be YIPPEEE x

. Replied above 



pichi said:


> :brat: stupid cycle is delaying ovulation again... gone are the days of ovulating CD19... i liked that. :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone is well. aw all the talk of twins - i'd love them but i think OH would die hah

Frustrating pichi! Perhaps clomid might help you too, it brings ov forward I think. Not sure though. Hubby doesnt want twins at all:nope: but when I said 2 is better than 0 he came round!! I would be over the moon though and then I wouldnt try for any more children after that, I'd be done I think!


----------



## Lozdi

Yup its my own doppler, got it on ebay for 37 quid and its the bets 37 quid I have ever spent! Its Hi Bebe one, I chose it because of good reviews and its living up to its good name.

What about triplets Fili? :haha:

Pichi hang on in there...I was convinced I wasn't even going to O on CD19 then did on CD20!

OH thought we were having twins because of the saczilla at my first scan he was white as a sheet lol


----------



## pichi

thanks girls :flower:

it's so frustrating this TTC business! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and your sister. Hi Pichi, we seem to have a lot of very elusive eggies this month! 
Fili I often think I was meant to have twins as well.


----------



## Emum

sarah_anne said:


> What exactly is the difference between a CBFM and OPKs? Isn't a CBFM using OPKs to analyze your cycle? Sorry - CBFM isn't as popular in Canada.
> 
> I've heard that spotting near ov time is a sign of increased fertility!

OPKs just measure Luteinising Hormone so can just tell you when that surges. CBFM measures oestrogen and LH so in theory can tell you sooner when you will ovulate. With an OPK you in theory can predict the best 2 days to TTC, whereas a CBFM should if working correctly identify the best 5. It should give you high status when you might be fertile and 2 peak days when you are ovulating. Mine though isn't working so well, and gives me lots of potentially fertile days, and no definitely fertile ones (ie almost every day is high but there are no peaks).


----------



## filipenko32

Emum would clomid help you if that keeps happening? I'm selling that clomid today!! 

Triplets loz! Omg not sure. There's a girl on b and b called summer Lillies who is successfully pregnant with trips after clomid - you should see her san pics!!! :cloud9: so long as they successfully make it then I'll take triplets! Rather twins though.


----------



## Lozdi

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> not feeling good from last night.my younger sister got neg hpt yesterday after 2( faint) +hpt.both we were in very stress.i dont know why it happened even she didnt get Af after 2week due.

I don't even know how I missed this post. I'm so sorry Mohini :hugs: is she going to see the doctor about it to find out what exactly happened?


----------



## Emum

Dont think clomid will do much for me to be honest fili. I was prescribed it when trying to conceive DS1 and it didn't make me ovulate then. Actually apart from last month, I think I have been ovulating since the miscarriage so don't think that's really the problem. But I am older, and that makes the outer coating of the egg harder to penetrate so harder to conceive, and I have mild PCOS so my hormones are skewed, and a fibroid which when last measured was over 3mm diameter which makes it harder for a bean to implant, and DH has reduced motility and increased morphology. Its a wonder we ever conceive at all really with all that going on. At least I have both tubes and they are both clear, otherwise I think we'd have the full set of fertility issues!


----------



## filipenko32

Awww no mohini! :nope: Thinking about you and your sister :hug:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum, Ive read so many stories of women with twice as many 'problems' as yours on here who are successful, so hope that makes you feel better. I'm sure you know that anyway. Sabrina kat is just one of those women and she just had her first baby at 44 :cloud9: so happy for her she was so supportive to everyone else too - she really helped me through my first mc too when i was like this :shock: 
Yeah sounds like you def don't need clomid!


----------



## filipenko32

Emum - what about metaformin for your mild pcos?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ayclobes said:


> I just edited a test i took yesterday..and low and behold a faint + hpt! ahhhh.

A bfp??????


----------



## lindblum

ickle pand - wow, well done, thats amazing progress!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Emum - what about metaformin for your mild pcos?

Nope. It is thought to be of no effect in women of normal weight. It can be good though for women who are overweight with PCOS because it controls insulin production, which brings the weight down and has a knock on effect on testosterone production.

I know its not impossible to conceive because we have done, even with all these issues but it does make things a lot harder. When I was talking to the doctor last week I realised that we have spent about 12 years in total actively trying to conceive (ie not using contraception, not being pregnant, and being aware of our fertile times or actually undergoing fertility treatment and assisted conceptions) and in that time have conceived only 5 times (not all of them going on to a successful birth) which is not hugely impressive statistics, though we are of course very grateful for the children we do have.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Emum, I take metaformin and have pcos, I am also a 'normal weight' well I was before the mc, now I am officially overweight, by 1/2 stone. 

Metaformin brings me down to 33 - 35 day cycles, from having 2-3 cycles a year before hand, so it def does work for people of a normal weight.

I understand fully how hard it is to have this on top of loads of other problems, I wasnt ovulating, I had scarred tubes and I didnt have fertile mucus. There are lots of things conspiring against me, but the metaformin/clomid combination worked ;0)


----------



## Emum

Hi faye. I'm glad it is working for you, but it isn't usually indicated for women of normal weight unless they are actually gaining weight at the time. The prescription criteria are usually that you have a BMI of over 30

https://www.endocrineonline.org/pdf box/pcos+met.pdf

I think as I am ovulating, and my weight is in the normal range, and have failed to respond to clomid in the past, that it wouldn't be the right treatment for me. I also have other health issues which would not be a good combo (specifically ulcerative colitis). After having my ovaries drilled, which helped with the PCOS, I no longer have very long cycles. Prior to that I didn't ever get AF unassisted but I now have a fairly regular 27/28 day cycle. The PCOS is now very mild, and is probably the least significant of our fertility issues. Its always mentioned when we seek medical help or advice, but as the last one on the list of issues. The biggest one is OH but can't change that one (or rather don't want to, as love him to bits! :kiss::kiss:)


----------



## filipenko32

Obviously emum your advice is tailored to you and right but Faye I've never heard of the weight thing with metaformin either but I am certainly not up on pcos advice-perhaps it has slightly different uses too?? 

Gosh emum when you put it like that.. 12 years.. I'm just glad you've got wonderful children to show for it that's all I can say!


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Sarah :wave: you're doing so well! :cloud9:
> 
> Faye that would be wonderful! Twin bump buddies!!!! :baby: :baby: then I would somehow see a 'reason' for all my mc - I was meant to have twins! Yay! Twin boys and I would be in heaven. So gonna push for clomid or Femara or I have a friend on b and b who will post some to me but would rather be under the supervision of a doc.

Hi Fili!!:wave: Thanks love! Wishing you :twinboys:


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> What exactly is the difference between a CBFM and OPKs? Isn't a CBFM using OPKs to analyze your cycle? Sorry - CBFM isn't as popular in Canada.
> 
> I've heard that spotting near ov time is a sign of increased fertility!
> 
> OPKs just measure Luteinising Hormone so can just tell you when that surges. CBFM measures oestrogen and LH so in theory can tell you sooner when you will ovulate. With an OPK you in theory can predict the best 2 days to TTC, whereas a CBFM should if working correctly identify the best 5. It should give you high status when you might be fertile and 2 peak days when you are ovulating. Mine though isn't working so well, and gives me lots of potentially fertile days, and no definitely fertile ones (ie almost every day is high but there are no peaks).Click to expand...

Thanks! That does sound better than just using OPKs. I never really got OPKs to work for me, so maybe I'll get a CBFM when we're trying to conceive #2 if it takes more than a few cycles.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, working backwards through this thread. I am so confused.

Ayclobes and Debzie have BFP's is that right?

Mrsmig -Hope the bottle or two did you some good (apart for the next day). We will get our bfp's this month. I am going to throw these positive vibes to you too. Awww I loved what your OH said about the smep - what a fab man you have.

Faye - wow I see what you mean about it being a project!! (loving the old wallpaper!) Just think though it will all be down to your hard work and you can really call it your home. It will be fab once it is all done. I also join the urge to hurry up your ovaries!!

mohini - Hugs to you and your sister. It is difficult to say what may be happening

Kelly - yay for reduced bleeding, hopefully it will all stop soon and you can join us in the ov wait and egg chase.



emum - I hope the opks/cfm shoe you ov tue/wed and you manage to grab the OH before he heads away again.

Fili - I didn't realise clomid was suggested for you. It is nice to have something else to try, when do you think you might try that? Twins sounds so good, I would love twins too. Have you ov'd yet?

Loz - Now you are heading toward 2nd tri you are supposed to start feeling better so yay for feeling so good. It will be so reassuring to hear the hb. I will definitely be getting one when I get my next bfp!

pichi - Whilst we are urging on fays ovaries we'll give your a wake up too. Hopefully ov won't be too long off.

Alandsa - welcome and sorry you have to find yourself here with us.

Hi to anyone I have missed.

afm - It has been an emotional weekend. I seem to have cried at any little thing, even poxy adverts on TV. I seem to be a bit better today, maybe helped by the fun BD this morning (although I still couldn't help but think of a waste of :spermy: How bad is that :haha:).


----------



## fayewest

Pink - We all get them, hope its not been too bad (hugs xxxx)


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Strange, my GP was a fertility specialist (before I moved house damn!!) and I had a bmi of 22 when I had it prescribed ... worked a treat for me ;0) and my pcos was apparently mild too. I wasn't putting on weight either I was v stable as I was exercising and being v good at the time, its only been the last few months where I have chubbed out a bit ;0)


----------



## fayewest

even now my bmi is 24.9, my best friend was prescribed too and whilst she is a little overweight, shes only 25bmi


----------



## ickle pand

I have PCOS too and was on metformin for a while. It didn't seem to work for me but I know for others is a wonder drug. I mentioned trying it again to the FS and he said there'd been a recent study that questioned its effectiveness. I didn't ask any more so I don't have any more details but I'm on a PCOS support forum too and there's lots of women there swear by it.


----------



## Emum

I'm glad its working for some of you, but to be honest am feeling a bit beleagured. Having spent a very long number of years ttc, and a small fortune on advice from fertility specialists in Harley Street, who don't think that's an appropriate drug for me, born out by everything I have read about it in peer reviewed studies online, it just isn't something I'm going to ask to have prescribed for me. I appreciate the original suggestion was well meant, but I have given an explanation as to why it isn't suitable for me. If anyone else's medical position is different, then the drug may well work for them and I very much hope it does, but continued discussion of it as an option for me, is just adding pressure, I really don't need at the moment.

Sorry if this sounds snappy, but I'm not in a place tonight where I feel up to discussing this any further with reference to my own position.


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Sorry you are having such a tough time, I was by no means trying to add to it at all, just offering my own experiences xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, I hope you are feeling a little better today. Sorry you have had an emotional weekend. It is horrible when it gets to you like that. The beginning of the cycle is such a difficult time. I know what you mean about thinking its a waste of swimmers but tbh the fact that you did it for fun is such a good thing. I was moaning to a couple of my friends the other day that I miss just doing it because you fancy it, rather than being governed by dates and sticks. The end result will be more than worth it though. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok today. 
Afm still no sign of a positive opk but as we only just started dtd last night that's ok. Time to start getting the boys in the barracks.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi mrsmig - I know what you mean about having to time bd, making it seem a bit more mechanical and it was nice just to be fun and loving purely for the sake of it. Hopefully you'll get a surge today or tomorrow and the boys will lined up to intercept! No temps for Sat/Sun? 

Get to start poas tomorrow with the cbfm and that always seems to make the time pass quicker.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, absolutely no point after the wine on Friday night, and OH and I ended up having a late on on Saturday too and I forgot Sunday morning. I knew it would be a few days before ov so I wasn't too concerned. I can always stick a few fake ones in if I need to for my crosshairs. If I don't get the bfp this month I will be using a cbfm next month so I shall be asking for advice!


----------



## mohini12

hi mrs miggin,pink ,fili,Emum and all remaining freinds
sorry pink for the emotional weekend.actually i am feeling very low when my younger sister told me she is not pregnant.she did two another tests one at home and another at dr. clinic both neg.i am very worried about her she didnt get AF .her dr.prescribed some pills for AF.it may be some stress or hormonal probem she had no AF.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi mohini - any more news on your sister?

emum - hope today is a little better :hugs:

Just finished watching Call the Midwife. I hope they do another series, I am tempted to go buy the book.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Mohini that's really sad news :-( 
Your sister is lucky to have you to support her and I hope it happens for her - and you - very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Just missed your post mohini. :hugs: Sorry things haven't turned out the way you both wanted it to. I am not sure about taking pills to bring on AF, how late is she? I don't know enough about that to really comment but I would hold off and wait a bit longer if it was me. If it is stress, that usually delays ov and AF will arrive eventually but if its a hormone thing is she being checked out for that?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I loved Call the Midwife, I would like to read the book as well. I sometimes wish we still lived like that, but if we did us ladies would be alone in our struggles wouldn't we. I imagine it would be hard to deal with losses then as there was even less help than we get now. 
Emum :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

pink ,mrs miggin
my sister told me she had 2 sleepless night snd very high BP 170/90.her Dh give no support her much.even he didnt talk her from the time neg hpt.its not her fault but her DH so stupid and selfish.


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> Just missed your post mohini. :hugs: Sorry things haven't turned out the way you both wanted it to. I am not sure about taking pills to bring on AF, how late is she? I don't know enough about that to really comment but I would hold off and wait a bit longer if it was me. If it is stress, that usually delays ov and AF will arrive eventually but if its a hormone thing is she being checked out for that?

she is 3week late and i asked her to get adviceof another dr.for some hormonal tests .


----------



## ickle pand

mohini - if she is 3 weeks late for her AF and has had positive pregnancy tests, followed by negatives that sounds like she's had a chemical or a m/c, but with the lack of bleeding she should definitely get checked out. Has she had a ultrasound or anything? I'm sure someone has asked you this before but where are you?


----------



## mohini12

ickle -i am also thinking it may be chemical pregnacy but AF is too late she had not any ultrasound.her Gyne gave her some pills for AF.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hoping she gets sorted Mohini.
Starting to see proper lines on my opks this afternoon so it looks like the surge is starting.


----------



## mohini12

mrs miggin-hope you catch your egg this time.g.l


----------



## kelly1973

hi everyone how often should i be using my opk that i bought xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

kelly1973 said:


> hi everyone how often should i be using my opk that i bought xxxxxxxxxxx

Three times a day, morning noon and night leading up to ov time! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - for best effect you need to keep your wee in for about 4 hrs and try not to drink to much fluid as that will give you dilute urine. It does mean you will be a bit dehydrated so top up later on in the evening after your last opk check! I sometimes struggle as I forget to take opk to work and not to drink so much at work!! The things we do.

Hi fili - are you temping again? How are you doing?


----------



## Alandsa

kelly1973 said:


> hi everyone how often should i be using my opk that i bought xxxxxxxxxxx

They say twice a day at first to make sure that you aren't one of those who has a short surge. I tried daily at 2pm as afternoon is meant to be best but then still had a +ve the next two mornings, it corrolated with my temps on FF and got me my BFP. 

so this time round i am testing in the morning (hope my cycle hasn't changed too much that I miss it)

This website will teach you all about OPKs :) https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html


----------



## kelly1973

filipenko32 said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone how often should i be using my opk that i bought xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Three times a day, morning noon and night leading up to ov time! :hugs:Click to expand...

wow thats loads best buy some more lol. not sure ive had af yet after mmc yet only just stopped bleeding still spotting should i start testing now ? :shrug:


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - for best effect you need to keep your wee in for about 4 hrs and try not to drink to much fluid as that will give you dilute urine. It does mean you will be a bit dehydrated so top up later on in the evening after your last opk check! I sometimes struggle as I forget to take opk to work and not to drink so much at work!! The things we do.
> 
> Hi fili - are you temping again? How are you doing?

i really am up in the air,not sure im guna get this right everything is messed uo :growlmad:


----------



## lindblum

Kelly - I started doing opks 2 days after the bleeding stopped. I started early because i was having ewcm. I didn't know at the time, but a lot of women have tons of ewcm that last many days following a mc. I did a pregnancy test before starting the opks to make sure the pg hormone was gone first. 

I was testing twice a day when i noticed the second line appearing and only once every other day when it was stark white. The opks appeared to build up twice. So don't expect them to play nice ;) 
The first buildup the opk got to medium darkness and then completely disappeared the next day and i started spotting for about a week. A couple of days after the spotting stopped, the opks started to get darker again which led to ovulation.

i used about 20 opks 
good luck x


----------



## elm

Just tried to do a multi quote reply and it failed - going to forget loads of stuff now!!!

I had a natural miscarriage (eta. missed miscarriage, baby measured 7 weeks started bleeding at nearly 12 weeks) but took a herbal tincture to help it along so only took 24 hours for my little being to come out, bled for 1 week after - did a hpt yesterday and it was still positive, did a less sensitive one today and it was negative, will do a sensitive one in the morning.

Congratulations on the bfps!!! eeeekk!!!!

Kelly how long were you bleeding for? Have you done a pregnancy test? OPKs can work as pregnancy tests so if you've still got pregnancy hormones they might come out positive because of that.

Faye, that looks like an amazing space :D

Sure I've forgotten loads!!! :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

when you get a positive does that mean you have to dtd that minute.


----------



## kelly1973

lindblum said:


> Kelly - I started doing opks 2 days after the bleeding stopped. I started early because i was having ewcm. I didn't know at the time, but a lot of women have tons of ewcm that last many days following a mc. I did a pregnancy test before starting the opks to make sure the pg hormone was gone first.
> 
> I was testing twice a day when i noticed the second line appearing and only once every other day when it was stark white. The opks appeared to build up twice. So don't expect them to play nice ;)
> The first buildup the opk got to medium darkness and then completely disappeared the next day and i started spotting for about a week. A couple of days after the spotting stopped, the opks started to get darker again which led to ovulation.
> 
> i used about 20 opks
> good luck x

am i just being really stupid im sooooo confused. should i start tomorrow twice a day??/


----------



## pichi

as soon as you get a +opk you are due to OV around 24-72h when you see a +opk dtd as soon as you can :)

our plan is every other night till we see a + then every night till my temp spikes signifying ovulation. stupid cycle, havn't OV'd yet... usually i OV on CD19


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> Just tried to do a multi quote reply and it failed - going to forget loads of stuff now!!!
> 
> I had a natural miscarriage but took a herbal tincture to help it along so only took 24 hours for my little being to come out, bled for 1 week after - did a hpt yesterday and it was still positive, did a less sensitive one today and it was negative, will do a sensitive one in the morning.
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps!!! eeeekk!!!!
> 
> Kelly how long were you bleeding for? Have you done a pregnancy test? OPKs can work as pregnancy tests so if you've still got pregnancy hormones they might come out positive because of that.
> 
> Faye, that looks like an amazing space :D
> 
> Sure I've forgotten loads!!! :hugs: x

Hi elm i bled for ten weeks and still spotting so im totally mixed up preg test negative week ago:shrug:


----------



## Emum

Hi everyone. Sorry for being shirty last night. Hope everyone has had a good day.

I have a feeling this may be gearing up to be an anovulatory cycle again. EWCM has gone today but no positive OPK, peak or temp rise this cycle. Am sure this won't stop me hoping in the 2ww but now just waiting for my next cycle to start so we can try again :(


----------



## pichi

Emum could it be that you are just going to ovulate a little later than usual?


----------



## fayewest

Still no ov ... still no poking pains that I should get leading up to/and on day of ov.

Pinchi - No signs for you either ;0( RUBBISH!!!!

Miserable day today ;0(


----------



## pichi

fayewest said:


> Still no ov ... still no poking pains that I should get leading up to/and on day of ov.
> 
> Pichi - No signs for you either ;0( RUBBISH!!!!
> 
> Miserable day today ;0(

is your eggy not behaving either?! we may well ovulate the same time! i think i'll ovulate around CD22 which is the same i did last cycle (1st after MC)


----------



## lindblum

Kelly, you can start tomorrow if you want.

This might help:
You can divide your cycle into two sections, pre-ovulatory and post ovulatory ( assuming you ovulate).
During the the first half, LH the hormone responsible for making you ovulate will generally build up. You should be able to see this if you were to do opks every day. It would normally start off white and then as you approach ovulation a second line will appear on the stick that will start off very faint and gradually get darker. 
If the second is lighter than the test line it is a negative test. The test is only positive when the test line is darker than the control line.
Technically you don't need to have sex until you get a positive. Most people start having sex when they see the line get to a medium darkness, this is because sperm can live up to 5 days in your body so it will be ready and waiting for ovulation. 

After you get a positive, if you continue to do opks after that you may still get positives. This hasnt happened to me before, but i think most women would continue having sex until it turns negative. I'm not sure on that one.

Phew... I hope this helps.


----------



## lindblum

kelly - also, consider charting if you aren't already x


----------



## fayewest

Pichi - Last cycle (1st after mc) I ovulated on day 45 ... but on clomid before I oved on day 19 ... Not having the poking pains and twinges I normally get. Really despondent ;0(


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly I started of opk'ing 2-3 times a day and I'm glad I did because when I did surge it was fast and began one morning and was done by the next. FF put my O at CD20 however, on the day of the + opk, cd19 was when I actually popped the egg out. I know this because I felt pain left side ovary area, and it got worse and peaked then just stopped completely and I believe that is when I actually O'd. I dtd twice that night within an hour or so of the pain stopping, OH was super horny (I think because of the O vibes lol) We had been dtd quite regularly leading up to that, every other day, anyway because spermies are best if they are fresh ones so its best to dtd in the run up to O a few times rather than 'save' it all for one big BD, if you know what I mean. We didn't dtd the day before O so I'm convinced it was the O day swimmers that were there just in time.

FMU is not the best wee for opk'ing, as typically the LH from the surge doesn't show up in the urine that early, I found second morning urine after 3-4 hours of dehydrating myself worked! 

One more thing- I never got EWCM that actually came out of me, I only noticed it once a couple days before O and that was after using a speculum to see my cervix lol! And a bit after O which to be fair may have just been arousal fluid :blush:

Apart from the opk the biggest sign O was imminent was the increased sex drive, it went berserk!


Bellybean scared me a good one today, he was hiding with such skill and determination that after 40 mins of looking for the HB I was about to freak out when he swam past the doppler probe and treated me to 5 whole seconds of HB, which was enough to relax me! Cheeky bugger is what he is! :dohh:


----------



## elm

Awww look at your lovely ticker Lozdi! I'm sure that bunny is looking happy :D Congratulations :happydance:

Hope the spotting clears off Kelly - must be really annoying x


----------



## Lozdi

My internet is being a right sod today :growlmad: I have lost count of the amount of timeout error 504 pages I have had!


----------



## ickle pand

I get heaps of those from here on my connection at work Loz but not at home or on my phone for some reason. 

This story is TMI so don't read if you're eating breakfast. 

I decided to start temping since AF has been so light I've barely needed a pad, but of course the witch decided to hit me full force overnight. That therm is going nowhere near my mouth again!!

Ok back to safe topics now. I've got the doctors this afternoon about this rash, which isn't getting any better. I've taken the afternoon off work for it though because I've had 4 appointments this year already and I don't want to take the piss with my boss. I'm supposed to be getting my hair cut tonight but I'm not sure if I should cancel with this rash. DH hasn't caught it so it's probably not contagious. 

Speaking of DH, he lost 7lbs in his first week on the diet and he's doing up his belt, two holes tighter. I can definitely see a difference in him already but then he carries all his extra weight on his belly. He's got really muscley legs and shoulders. He's started running at lunchtimes at work. Think it's time I started upping the exercise too.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg, MrsMM got her BFP, another lady from the old thread :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry full force AF hot you last night ickle, your story did make me giggle this morning though!

Well done to your OH, that's great loss too!! How has he been finding the food etc? I hope your rash get sorted soon.

Yay to Debzie and MrsMM - Big congratulations. I was looking to see what thread she was in to see her posting of her bfp, but can't find it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Ickle that made me laugh too! Your hubby is doing well- don't men always seem to do brilliantly on diets? 
That's FANTASTIC news about Mrs MM! I've been wondering how she got on this cycle, I had really high hopes for her. 
Hope you get the rash sorted Ickle. May it be a reaction to something in your diet or is it more like something that is reacting to something on your skin?
Mohini I hope your sister is ok and I hope she gets scanned. 
The BD schedule is in full swing. OH made it a total delight by eating a spoonful of dressing that had raw garlic in before coming to bed last night. I could have quite done without dtd this morning :nope:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Also, just looking through an old cycle planner app on my phone that I used before I discovered this site, and FF, and discovered I conceived last time on my longer cycle. Not sure about the other 2 pregnancies but I have been wondering which cycles I have conceived on. I am on a longer cycle this month so that bodes well.


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> Kelly I started of opk'ing 2-3 times a day and I'm glad I did because when I did surge it was fast and began one morning and was done by the next. FF put my O at CD20 however, on the day of the + opk, cd19 was when I actually popped the egg out. I know this because I felt pain left side ovary area, and it got worse and peaked then just stopped completely and I believe that is when I actually O'd. I dtd twice that night within an hour or so of the pain stopping, OH was super horny (I think because of the O vibes lol) We had been dtd quite regularly leading up to that, every other day, anyway because spermies are best if they are fresh ones so its best to dtd in the run up to O a few times rather than 'save' it all for one big BD, if you know what I mean. We didn't dtd the day before O so I'm convinced it was the O day swimmers that were there just in time.
> 
> FMU is not the best wee for opk'ing, as typically the LH from the surge doesn't show up in the urine that early, I found second morning urine after 3-4 hours of dehydrating myself worked!
> 
> One more thing- I never got EWCM that actually came out of me, I only noticed it once a couple days before O and that was after using a speculum to see my cervix lol! And a bit after O which to be fair may have just been arousal fluid :blush:
> 
> Apart from the opk the biggest sign O was imminent was the increased sex drive, it went berserk!
> 
> 
> Bellybean scared me a good one today, he was hiding with such skill and determination that after 40 mins of looking for the HB I was about to freak out when he swam past the doppler probe and treated me to 5 whole seconds of HB, which was enough to relax me! Cheeky bugger is what he is! :dohh:

wow when its my turn im def getting a doppler...... i too dont get any ewcm that i can see so will get busy with the opk, think im just worrying that things will never get back to normal. my periods have always been so reg so fingers crossed.


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> Kelly I started of opk'ing 2-3 times a day and I'm glad I did because when I did surge it was fast and began one morning and was done by the next. FF put my O at CD20 however, on the day of the + opk, cd19 was when I actually popped the egg out. I know this because I felt pain left side ovary area, and it got worse and peaked then just stopped completely and I believe that is when I actually O'd. I dtd twice that night within an hour or so of the pain stopping, OH was super horny (I think because of the O vibes lol) We had been dtd quite regularly leading up to that, every other day, anyway because spermies are best if they are fresh ones so its best to dtd in the run up to O a few times rather than 'save' it all for one big BD, if you know what I mean. We didn't dtd the day before O so I'm convinced it was the O day swimmers that were there just in time.
> 
> FMU is not the best wee for opk'ing, as typically the LH from the surge doesn't show up in the urine that early, I found second morning urine after 3-4 hours of dehydrating myself worked!
> 
> One more thing- I never got EWCM that actually came out of me, I only noticed it once a couple days before O and that was after using a speculum to see my cervix lol! And a bit after O which to be fair may have just been arousal fluid :blush:
> 
> Apart from the opk the biggest sign O was imminent was the increased sex drive, it went berserk!
> 
> 
> Bellybean scared me a good one today, he was hiding with such skill and determination that after 40 mins of looking for the HB I was about to freak out when he swam past the doppler probe and treated me to 5 whole seconds of HB, which was enough to relax me! Cheeky bugger is what he is! :dohh:

whats ff mean


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fertility Friend Kelly, the website we all use to chart our temps and cycles. Click on my ticker and it will take you there. They do a great tutorial to help you get your head round it, it's free for the first 3 months I think and then you only have to pay to use the delux version. It blows your mind a bit at first but it's so good for tracking your cycles and finding out when you ovulate. I thought I ovulated on day 14. It's more like 17 or 18. Once you get used to it it's second nature. Give it a go!


----------



## Emum

OH has just left. He has to do an extra night away, so he is gone until Thursday now. I did get a little more EWCM last night, so was a bit more hopeful that maybe everything wasn't all over, but still no peak this morning. My temp was up a little bit, but not over the coverline. If I am going to ovulate this month, it better now be after he gets back, as the last time we dtd was Sunday night, so if I ovulate in the next few days we'll miss the egg. He was working late last night and didn't get in until 4 am, so unsurprisingly wasn't very keen to be jumped this morning!


----------



## pichi

I wish these eggs would just get here already! I've still not had a + either and my temp is slightly higher too but like yours emum not over my average


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - look in my post history, it's the Feb testing one that she posted it in. DH has been getting on fine with the food, but he's already planning what he's going to have when he's finished lol!

Mrs Mig - I did wonder if it was something in the meal packs but it didn't come up until I was 2 weeks into it, so I don't know, plus if it was an allergy I'd have thought it'd be itchy. It's very odd. 

Morning breath + garlic. Yuck!!

FF is free but you get a free trial of the VIP features for 3 months I think. I love that site! Especially the charting course. It's worth signing up for that alone. 

I'm trying to decide my game plan for this cycle. I need to dig out my agnus castus and start taking them, and I've got my CBFM sticks ordered. I think DH wants to concentrate on the diet but I want to give these last few cycles everything we've got. I think we'll have to have a chat tonight.


----------



## ickle pand

I need advice again ladies. I've been having really bad cramping all morning, to the point that I've been struggling to concentrate. I decided to go to the loo and bear down to see if that'd help, because it has in the past. When I wiped afterwards there was a few dark clots like normal but there was also some greyish tissue that I've only seen/noticed when I miscarried. I checked in the loo and there was a lump a bit smaller than a broad bean in there. It was dark coloured though, not grey. My cramps have easied a good bit now but they're there.

Is this just a weird AF or has it happened again?


----------



## lindblum

ickle pand - i have no idea. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle -:hugs: I hope this is just a bad AF getting rid of some older lining. Before the erpc lst year I used to have bad cramps and really painful periods and had lots of brown clumps and dark red clots with very little red flow. Now I realise thet cramps were so bad was because of the passing of the clots so I am hoping this is the case with you.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-i had same experience in my last AF.it was less bleeding and dark brown clotting and AF duration only 2days.that time i was on pregnacy pills(clomid).but this cycle it was normal red bkeeding and clotting for 3days.so dont worry its normal sometimes.


----------



## ickle pand

Well my cramps have died away to nothing now, so I'm guessing that I just needed to pass whatever the tissue was. I think I'll just put it down to an odd AF since I never had a BFP or even confirmation of ovulation. Even if I was pregnant, there's nothing to be done about it now so I'm going to believe the less painful option.

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I second what the other ladies say, its just your body clearing out, as gross as it is! ;0( 

I just got a +opk, well as close to positive as I ever get, so I need to get on the bd mission tonight, I am soooooo tired and feel wobbly so not brilliant timing as the last thing I want to do is have sex, but time to soldier on!

Pinchi - any news on your ov get, did you do another opk later today? 

Much love to all ladies xx


----------



## lindblum

faye - good luck hope u catch that egg x


----------



## Alandsa

good news on the +ve OPK Faye :) good luck!!

this morning i have another -ve OPK but its getting darker than the previous days. I do experience the fade in / out either side of a +ve so Im hoping its a good sign :) Although the colour of the line looks slightly different so Im wondering if it was an evap... mm?
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD12 21.2.12.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emum

Negative OPK for me this pm, but still a reasonable amount of EWCM which is oddly encouraging as even though it is late for me, perhaps I am still in with a chance to ovulate this month. And if I got a smiley tomorrow (Wednesday) OH is back on Thursday so we would still have a chance of catching that egg. And he might have recovered from the marathon sessions we have been having since last Tuesday, under the mad impression I would ovulate as usual around Friday/Saturday of last week :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - Yay for +ve opk, shame you are not feeling 100%, just get OH to do all the work tonight!

Alandsa - I am not sure it opks get such strong evaps (but I am no expert), it looks like quite a think line so hopefully this will be the beginnings of your fade in to surge.

emum - lets hope that egg stays nestled in your ovary for a few days longer and pops out when hobby home. 

Lots of ladies oving just now (mrsmig too I hope), fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Quick pop in from work, not had time to read back but yes, +ive opk today so fingers crossed. Had horrid stressy day so far so hope that won't scare my eggy off. Right, off to rub hot stones over someone's back, catch you all later.


----------



## pichi

fayewest said:


> Ickle - I second what the other ladies say, its just your body clearing out, as gross as it is! ;0(
> 
> I just got a +opk, well as close to positive as I ever get, so I need to get on the bd mission tonight, I am soooooo tired and feel wobbly so not brilliant timing as the last thing I want to do is have sex, but time to soldier on!
> 
> Pichi - any news on your ov get, did you do another opk later today?
> 
> Much love to all ladies xx

it's getting darker but it's not a + yet. i get really dark +'s 

here's my last months: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary-5-1.jpg
i got this one on CD 20 last month. 

Same day i'm on today and it's nothing like that :dohh: i hope this is a good thing haha and this is going to be a lucky egg :shrug:


----------



## pinksmarties

wow pichi that is a super dark opk from last month! Hopefully you'll only be a day or so away.

mrsmig - hope the evening passes quickly and you will be home soon. Another bit of loving, without the garlic, will perk you up!


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> wow pichi that is a super dark opk from last month! Hopefully you'll only be a day or so away.
> 
> mrsmig - hope the evening passes quickly and you will be home soon. Another bit of loving, without the garlic, will perk you up!

Wow lots of oving going on fingers crossed everybody xxx:happydance:


----------



## pichi

hah i know - that's why i had high hopes for last month but got disappointed :(

just waiting again *taps foot*


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too pichi, and don't think my ov day is until next Wednesday!

Hi Kelly - how are you?


----------



## elm

:wave: evening everyone x

What are +opk people doing here? Go and make some babies!!! :kiss: 

I had a negative hpt this morning (and it was the sensitive one :D) could see an imaginary line but that's just my imaginary line making superpower I think...

I was desperate to ttc this month but feeling a bit more chilled about it now. Looked at ff, might reactivate my account once af starts whenever that is, might po a few opks if I feel like I might be ovulating though... hmmm... don't want to be having sex and not knowing if I'm ovulating or I'll be feeling all pregnant and af will take months to appear...

Lots of :dust: to you all x


----------



## fayewest

Hi Elm - This is a super hard time for you, but now you have the bfn you can move on. Much, much love to you and I hope this time until AF is not too stressful. I do know a lady on here that got pregnant 2 weeks after her mc, so its possible. In fact my first ov (which came almost 2 months after the mc) was SO painful, I def felt it, so I hope that happens to you! x

Pichi - That is really dark, I normally miss mine but I know that any second line means its on its way, I hope this is not a false one! It's crazy though really when you look at the odds still being 10% per cycle ... but miracles happen all the time ;0) 

Fingers crossed it in a day or so for you xx


----------



## elm

My line never got as dark as they're supposed to get on opks but my temps (and bfp!) confirmed I was ovulating. 

Thank you Faye :kiss:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm I don't get hugely dark opks either, I think it's because I drink too much tea. I know when they get as dark as they are going to get I am good to go, or at least I think I am. I have only been using them when ttc this time round, never used them for my other 3 pregnancies. 
Seems to have been a quick surge this time, poas at half ten and it was darker than yesterday. Poas again when I got home tonight and it was more like yesterday's. 
Ov pains like nothing on earth today, felt almost like stitch. I was wrong about it being from the right I think, definitely on the left today. 
I'm bushed tonight and the last thing I feel like doing is bding.


----------



## Emum

Finally got my first CBFM peak today! Hope this means I ovulate tomorrow as DH isn't back until then. Yesterday's OPK was negative so hopeful we may still be in with a chance of timing things right. With luck the extra week before ovulation will mean I have a nice thick lining for an egg to implant. [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray for the peak Emum! I hope you manage to time it right, I really do. 
How soon after you ovulate is your temp meant to rise? I had a positive opk yesterday morning, by night it had faded. We dtd last night, and I was hoping for a temp rise this morning but nothing. Didn't get chance to dtd this morning as Mark went out for a run and by the time he was home dd had woken up. Really fed up thinking after all the effort we've put in this week I may have missed the egg after all. I can't even tell him off because it's his birthday. I even said to him yesterday we needed to dtd this morning.


----------



## pinksmarties

great news about your peak emum. I am sure tomorrow will be ov day so grab OH when he gets home and I am sure timing will still be great. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is okay and everyone ovulating has got their legs up!!

afm - I have the GP this morning to discuss the thyroid results but I am a bit nervous about it as I doubt they'll do anything. But we'll see.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies ...

Can I just obsess for a second, sorry! I had a positive opk yesterday, and this morning I had the temp rise, how does that work. The temp rise doesnt occur until 24 hours after the ovulation and the ovulation not until 12+ hours after the positive opk, so how did mine happen less than that? Any thoughts or am I just going bonkers again? 

TTC is toooo stressful ;0(


----------



## fayewest

Maybe its a false positive opk and the thermal shift just a fluctuation ... next few days will tell I guess ;0) aaarrrrrggggghhhhhh!


----------



## Emum

Mrs M, temp usually rises the day after ovulation, but sometimes it can be a few days later according to my googling.

fayewest, there are a number of possibilities. If the rise wasn't by much, it may just be a fluctuation, and tomorrow you will get a big rise. FF needs 3 high temps in a row to call ovulation, and they all need to be over the coverline. Do you think today's was? Otherwise, your LH surge can be as little as 12 hours before you ovulate, and you didn't necessarily catch it at the start of the surge. I am not sure how many times a day you test, but say for example you last tested on Monday at 4pm, you could have started to surge at 8pm on Monday, caught it on the way down on your OPK yesterday but actually ovulated at some point yesterday morning, hence having a temp rise this morning.


----------



## pichi

when you took your OPK you could be catching the rise or you could also be catching the fall of LH. as soon as you see a +opk just go for it for 3 days :haha: 

glad you got a peak Emum. I'm still in limbo. may i ask you ladies that are a few cycles past MC, did you find your cycles a little irregular after? i'm usually 32-34 days; ovulating on CD19-22 and a LP of usually 11-12 (sometimes 13 if i'm lucky) usually i have 2 +opks then a -opk and temp rise. CD21 and really sad pale looking opks :nope:


----------



## fayewest

Emum - I only managed to test once yesterday as I was out at meetings all day in the city, so I saw no fade in pattern, just a sudden positive. So potentially I could have ovulated yesterday morning and still seen a positive opk yesterday afternoon ... confusing! 

Each cycle seems completely different which is amazingly confusing! 

Good news for your positive opk! Perfect timing ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pichi - My first cycle after the MC was long and crazy with ovulation on day 62 so anything is possible, really sorry this one is such a pain for you!

This cycle looks like its close-ish to normal but I am on clomid so I would expect it to be reasonably standard. You will get your positive OPK ;0) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi, my cycles have only just now settled back down to how they were before, but I blame that on the Eric. After my natural mc they were strange for a couple of months but settled down quicker than this time. 
Faye, I think Emum is right. you maybe just caught the end of your surge. 
Pink, hope it goes well at the gp. 
Afm, mid morning opk fainter than yesterday so I am concluding that o either happened last night (I hope) or sometime today. Judging by the ov pains yesterday evening I am inclined to think it was last night. In which case hopefully dtd last night was enough and it won't matter too much that we missed this morning. We will do it again tonight anyway. 
And based on that assumption Ickle, you seem to know best on these things, should I make my doctors appointment for my bloods taken for next Tuesday or Wednesday? Or wait and see what day FF gives me? 
So much to think about!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'd wait and see what your chart does first Mrs Mig, save you making an appointment and then having to change it. I'm not sure if you were having ov pains last night, whether your temps would've dipped yesterday or this morning. My money would be on getting crosshairs for today so then getting the bloods done next Wednesday. 

AFM - AF has calmed down since yesterday morning. I wonder that since I've had quite a few light cycles, that maybe some lining just wasn't coming away and did it all at once this time. I hope its not been in there since the m/c - that's yuck lol!! Fingers crossed my AFs are better from now on though. 

I saw the doctor about my rash, it's pityriasis rosea apparently. There's no known cause, for it and no treatment either apart from cream to ease any itching. I just have to let it run it's course which is 6-8 weeks :( It's not contagious or anything which is good, it's just annoying and a bit embarassing because I can't cover the bits on my neck.

I also went through all my trousers and jeans yesterday and organised into the ones that fit, the ones that go on but are too tight and I've consigned 2 pairs to the black bag already :)

I got my hair cut last night, with a new hair dresser because the girl I used to go to only does late nights on a Wednesday and that's my weigh in days. I'm now seeing the girl who did my wedding hair and she's so much better than the other one. I'm swishing my hair about today :) I've noticed that I've started making a bit more effort with my hair for work, I used to just pull it back into a ponytail everyday. I think I'm feeling more confident in myself (despite the rash lol!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, that's great news. It's annoying about the rash but at least you know it will go soon and you will be looking bloody stunning! I love the feeling when you know you look good and start taking pride in yourself and doing more with your hair and make up and things. 
I had a temp dip yesterday or today (can't remember) so lets hope I get that spike tomorrow.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Brilliant news that you are doing so well and feeling so good about yourself, so you should!! ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Mrsmig - I would say you have a temp dip today so I think FF will have you oving today so grab Mark later on. Hopefully tomorrow you'll get your temp rise and be in the 2ww!!

ickle - once you start to feel better about yourself its easier to keep feeling better about yourself, iykwim, a nice positive circle. Glad you are swishing about work today , I am just imagining your doing that just now like a hair care advert!!

faye - it is all so confusing but I agree with the other ladies and maybe you got the tail end of the surge.

pichi - I can't help you with the irregular cycles. For me my cycles have been so much better after the eric and seem to be a bit longer too. When I look back over the last 2 years the averages was 26 with a few 25 day cycles, whereas when I was younger they were definitely 28/29 day cycles. Now the last few have been 28/29 with good LP and my periods have been so much nicer than before too.

Loz - how are you? Hope you are okay and bellybean all tucked in warm and cosy.

Fili - thinking of you, haven't seen you here for a while. :hugs:

GP visit went ok. I didn't discuss the thyroid in relation to ttc but more from the cold/tiredness etc symptoms that I have been having for a while. She said that had she done the thyroid as part routine blood test she would not have been concerned but as I am having symptoms and the fact it has risen (I forgot I had my thyroid checked a few years ago) from 2.4 to 4.27 that she will keep an eye on it and recheck my blood in 3 months time. I am happy with that and will see what comes from it. If not pg by then and levels still the same I might push the fertility angle (and if I do become pg make sure they are checked) but for now I'll wait and see.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, pleased you are happy with how that went. 
Yes, I checked my chart and did have a bit of a dip today, in fact I temped twice, once at 5 and once at 7.30. The 5am was lower but it was the 7.30 temp I used. I still don't think I've quite got my head round this :dohh:


----------



## pichi

i usually get a dip then a big rise signifying ovulation - looking at your chart - it looks like it's going to get a rise tomorrow :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink, pleased you are happy with how that went.
> Yes, I checked my chart and did have a bit of a dip today, in fact I temped twice, once at 5 and once at 7.30. The 5am was lower but it was the 7.30 temp I used. I still don't think I've quite got my head round this :dohh:

I still get confused too. I temped twice last night, 3.30 am and again at 7. My 3.30am was 36.77 and adjusted would have been even higher (like post ov temps!!) and the 7 am was the one I used. So technically I didn't have my 4 hrs but the temp was what it should be so went with that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I keep having awful nights sleep and then waking up thinking I need to temp and it's like 2am or something :growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

I just realised that I have no idea what CD I am and I haven't switched on my CBFM since I set the m button. I'm slacking!!


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Omg, MrsMM got her BFP, another lady from the old thread :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo!

Sorry I was awol yesterday, I have a horrible virusy thingy and just couldn't even bring myself to turn on the laptop (almost unheard of lol) I'm all achey and too hot but not in danger temps yet, though I did record my highest ever today since I began temping on 4th dec. Bellybean still in there with his mad fast HB, but he has gotten super good at hiding. The more he moves up the less easy the twinkle dopplering is going to get- but the belly method should start to get better results! OH is looking after me, he feels sorry for me because my arsenal for fighting illness has been reduced to lots of water, moderate tea tree inhaling, and lemon and ginger tea. No stepsils, no lemsip. :dohh::haha:


----------



## pichi

hope you feel better soon Loz.

done another OPK and it's fading in :happydance: might be a CD23 OV for me... then the dreaded 2ww....


----------



## ickle pand

You poor thing Loz. Hope you're feeling better soon but milk it for all it's worth :) You can have paracetamol though can't you? That will help a little bit, especially with a fever.


----------



## Lozdi

I really don't like paracetamol, its yuk! I'll be ok, hopefully it will be a short illness because of the multivits and the sheer amount of water I drink.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm immune to the taste of tablets now so I never notice lol!


----------



## fayewest

Sorry you're feeling terrible Loz ... lots of TLC and looking after is what you need! 

Pichi - Brilliant news ... lets hope this is our month Yippee!

I am literally mental, I have been looking at opks as pregnancy tests, debating whether I ovulated a week ago (I geared up to a + opk but it didnt happen) and perhaps I was pregnant now, clearly I am loosing the plot!! Its the nausea and lightheadedness I get around ov making me crazy! ;0)


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> I'm immune to the taste of tablets now so I never notice lol!

You want to try this chinese medicine stuff I'm taking mate. :sick::sick::sick: I've got a pretty strong stomach but this is foul. I really really hope I conceive soon and can chuck it.


----------



## pichi

what is it you're taking Emum? some of those herbal tablets smell awful!

thanks Faye, fingers crossed! we might be bump buddies :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink, pleased you are happy with how that went.
> Yes, I checked my chart and did have a bit of a dip today, in fact I temped twice, once at 5 and once at 7.30. The 5am was lower but it was the 7.30 temp I used. I still don't think I've quite got my head round this :dohh:




Mrs Miggins said:


> I keep having awful nights sleep and then waking up thinking I need to temp and it's like 2am or something :growlmad:

because you woke up at 5 and temped then maybe your 7.30 temp might have been not quite as accurate (as in a little high?) i found that i went through a phase of waking lots during in the night thinking about temping and it got worse if i took the temp on waking. they advise to just wait until your usual time to cause the least sleep disruption unless you know you will sleep past it. i did this and now it has settled finally :)


----------



## Emum

pichi said:


> what is it you're taking Emum? some of those herbal tablets smell awful!
> 
> thanks Faye, fingers crossed! we might be bump buddies :haha:

I have no idea! I thought it might have a list of ingredients on the bottle and was going to google them when I got home, but it came with no info whatsoever! It is a brown powder, and you dissolve 3.5tsp in boiling water and drink it when warm. I've been making it up in an espresso cup, and taking it with a glass of lemonade, one sip of lemonade, neck the concoction in one, and immediately follow it with an entire glass of lemonade to try to remove the taste. It smells quite nice, a bit cinammony, but it is very bitter to the taste. Hope its doing some good!


----------



## Lozdi

Does it have a sort of green yet woody taste to it? Extremely bitter but 'fresh' at the same time? It might contain sandalwood, which is amazing as a herbal remedy but tastes like bitter hell!


----------



## Emum

Could have Lozdi. I do my best to let it nowhere near my taste buds. All I know is that it is a combination of about 20 different herbs blended into a powder, and it is pale brown in colour.


----------



## pichi

i think its worse having to take anything like a powder than just taking a tablet. i can't take those cystitis relieve sachets or what's it called for your tum? i just get the boak because of the weird consistency - bleh!

hope it's doing something though!


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - It might have maca in it (Peruvian root vegetable apparently) I got the tablet form but others use the powdered stuff and that apparently is disgusting and they have to mix it into smoothies just to get it down. One thing I can't seem to like is camomile tea - yuck.

Loz - :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I would think about taking paracetamol as it is okay whilst pg and will help to bring your temp down. Glad your OH is looking after you.

mrsmig - I think that is sometimes why I don't sleep too well especially during the 2ww, thinking about temping. I go through phase where sometimes I'm okay and other times not. I think I'll sleep better tonight as I was a bit apprehensive about this GP visit this morning for some reason.


----------



## Emum

Thanks Pink! I hadn't thought of taking it with a smoothie and had been dreading tonight's dose. but I've just taken it with a little bottle of strawberry milk I had in the fridge for one of the kids and the thought of it was definitely worse than the reality. I think I'll go out tomorrow and buy some of those nice innocent smoothies to placate me at least until I get used to it. Though I still have to get tomorrow morning's down me before I can venture out and about :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope you do Pink. I had a bad night last night as well as Edie is poorly and was coughing badly so I was up at 1am administering juice, calpol, inhalers etc, and I couldn't settle until she had. Then I was thinking about temping from 2am. I'm shattered at the moment, 3 bad nights sleep, plus a horrible day at work yesterday where I didn't get a break literally all day, I also had two new treatments to do and I always lose sleep worrying I won't do them right. All the bloomin sex hasn't helped. Tonight will probably be as bad as I'm not really looking forward to my day at work, plus I will be fretting about my temp hoping I get a rise. 
It's been Marks birthday today too and I have barely had the energy to do anything for him. I wanted to bake a cake but that hasn't happened. 
I am sorry, moan moan moan, me me me. 
I'm pinning so many hopes on this cycle and I think it's getting to me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, I hope you feel better soon too. And Emum, innocent smoothies sounds like a plan. Hope it helps.


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Me too pichi, and don't think my ov day is until next Wednesday!
> 
> Hi Kelly - how are you?

Hi im really good today was the first day with no spotting which is fantastic also got my digital thermometer today so excited to get started xxx:happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> Finally got my first CBFM peak today! Hope this means I ovulate tomorrow as DH isn't back until then. Yesterday's OPK was negative so hopeful we may still be in with a chance of timing things right. With luck the extra week before ovulation will mean I have a nice thick lining for an egg to implant. [-o&lt;

really really really want this for you fingers crossed xx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good news Kelly! Have you signed up to Fertility Friend?


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Omg, MrsMM got her BFP, another lady from the old thread :)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Sorry I was awol yesterday, I have a horrible virusy thingy and just couldn't even bring myself to turn on the laptop (almost unheard of lol) I'm all achey and too hot but not in danger temps yet, though I did record my highest ever today since I began temping on 4th dec. Bellybean still in there with his mad fast HB, but he has gotten super good at hiding. The more he moves up the less easy the twinkle dopplering is going to get- but the belly method should start to get better results! OH is looking after me, he feels sorry for me because my arsenal for fighting illness has been reduced to lots of water, moderate tea tree inhaling, and lemon and ginger tea. No stepsils, no lemsip. :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon big hugs to you and lovely Bellybean :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's good news Kelly! Have you signed up to Fertility Friend?

Yes but very very confusing do i start it on my next af on day 1:nope:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think you can start it from now if you set the first day of your mc as cd1, and start temping tomorrow or you could wait until AF (if she arrives, hopefully you will get a bfp before you even get that far) and start the new cycle from scratch.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

One Born Every Minute is difficult viewing tonight :-(


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly just start temping whenever you want. Just put in the first day of your last period and that will start the cycle off for you. 

I'm recording OBEM, but I might nip through to the bedroom and watch it. DH is xboxing again.

AFM - I've lost another 2lbs :) I'm now in bracket 2 stone below where I was if that makes sense.


----------



## too_scared

i haven't read this whole thread but i was hoping i could join in too. :)

i found out a week ago that i have had a mmc. i would have been 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. we are so very sad but would like to start trying again as soon as we can.

how long did you ladies wait until you started trying again?


----------



## Alandsa

Kelly - yey for getting the thermometer. I was so excited when I got mine :)

Mrs M - I know! Had shed a couple of tears to this episode. Especially all the loss stories :*(

Too Scared - I'm so sorry for your loss. Many of us wanted to try again straight away and some waited until their next cycle or for a few cycles, depending on whether medical management of the MC was needed I think. It seems quite possible that you can get pregnant within a couple of weeks after MC but depends on his much bleeding you have and how your cycles adjust after MC

Welcome to this thread, we are all here to support each other through this journey after a loss :)


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> One Born Every Minute is difficult viewing tonight :-(

Indeed it was. Had me in tears.

Hello too_scared :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I also had a mmc, 12 weeks baby stopped at 7 weeks. I had a medical management then didn't really try in the weeks after, I got AF one month after the medical, and then got pregnant again, which was scary but is so far progressing well. The support on here is amazing I was taught all about charting my cycles and found it fascinating. I found it helped me to be actively charting my cycle, theres a link to my chart at the bottom of my post if you want to see it. After a loss its difficult to think of anything else but I found that the charting is sort of distracting but at the same time empowering, as you learn the ins and outs of your cycle, and of course it helps you to know exactly when your fertile time is.

Generally, doctors ask ladies to wait one cycle before trying again, but unless there is a specific reason for this such as having a surgical then they really only say it because it helps them date your next pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Too scared, so sorry for your loss. I started trying straight away but no luck yet. Unless you're given a medical reason for not trying again, the only thing to consider is when you're emotionally ready, for me TTC helped deal with the m/c but others prefer to wait. It's a very personal decision. 

We're all at different stages really but we all hang about and support each other.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> One Born Every Minute is difficult viewing tonight :-(

Very difficult tonight! 

You are allowed to let us know how you are feeling, you are definitely not moaning. A few bad days sleep can knock us of our feet and then everything seems worse, work, home especially ttc. Worrying about your work means you are conscientious and caring about what you do and although I don't want it to keep you up at night means you are a wonderful thoughtful person. I hope you sleep better tonight and Edie is feeling better too. :hugs: Happy Belated Birthday to Mark!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi too scared, welcome and sorry for your loss. I too had mmc at 10 weeks same as you. I had the ERPC and was advised to wait 4 weeks to try again but we decided to ttc right away (once bleeding has stopped to avoid infection). As the other ladies have said ttc helped me cope and so did temping/FF charts (and being on here - love these ladies!) as that gave me a sense of control over a very uncontrolled and turbulent time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs: thank you Pink, lovely girl you always say the right thing. 
Edie seems much better tonight. 
Too scared, hi, I'm sorry for your loss. Like the others said, we are all at different stages but all started ttc more or less straight after our losses. I joined this forum in October after my second loss, which was at 10 weeks. I'm lucky, I have a two year old but am desperate to complete the family. I started ttc straight away - no luck yet but it took me 5 months to get pregnant again after my first loss. I'm really hoping this will be my month. I too have found the support on here phenomenal. That, and charting my cycles has helped massively. 
Ladies, for any of you that haven't read it, I really recommend Lesley Regans book. I ordered it on Amazon and I wish I had read it before. It does help with the questions nobody can ever answer for you. I'm only a couple of chapters in but I'm finding it very helpful.


----------



## elm

Hello again too scared x I've recently miscarried and not going to start ttc til after I have af I think. I was desperate to get going but having thought about it and being told the opks can be messed up after a miscarriage I'm thinking it'll mess with my head too much and if it's going to be ages til af I'll spend it thinking I'm pregnant even if tests say otherwise....

I'm having a cup of raspberry leaf tea everyday to help my body get back into a cycle. Have been thinking I might be ovulating as I had an embarrassing dream about the postman from eastenders (that I haven't watched since last summer I don't think!!) last night and I haven't ever fancied him ever not even slightly... 

Hope those opks and temps are behaving themselves and the bd'ing is productive :hugs: x

eta. having said that I'm not going to be preventing conception so if we do bd it'll do my head in anyway!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm, I often have embarrassing dreams about an elderly client of mine at certain times of the month. Or an ex colleague from years ago. It freaks me out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I say elderly I don't mean like 80 or anything, just a lot older than me. 

I'm going to shut up now.


----------



## elm

Mrs Miggins said:


> When I say elderly I don't mean like 80 or anything, just a lot older than me.
> 
> I'm going to shut up now.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lozdi

If you mean Masood from eastenders....well I think he is cute :blush:

Time between my loss and first AF after I treated as more of an observation period than TTC, I also did an absolute ton of googling to hone my cycle knowledge- couldn't believe how little I actually knew til I started really looking into it! I used opks during that time too and saw a surge but AF came too soon after so I either didn't O or had a bad lp.


----------



## too_scared

hi again elm :wave:

thank you for the welcome, ladies. 

i have a dr's appt on friday so i will hopefully then find out what is going on. 

like other ladies here, i really do feel that ttc will help dh and i heal. i am planning to temp this time. i didn't do it before, just relied on opk but i think this time i will really try to learn more about my body, like Lozdi said.

thank you all again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck at the doctors Too scared. 
I am officially sick of sex.
....and another friend of mine is pregnant I'm sure of it. Fortunately she has just moved to Washington DC and we are just Facebook friends these days, but she is on Facebook a lot. It hasn't been announced yet, but I can sense it. There was another last week too, a girl I used to work with. She is single, and a bit of a party girl. Massively, massively overweight and I am ashamed of how I feel about her being pregnant. I just think Ickle is working so hard to lose weight and we are all doing everything right and she just gets pregnant like that.
However I realise I am in no position to judge this girl and what I am saying is terrible and horribly unfair, and I don't like being the person that feels this way.


----------



## mohini12

hi ickle,mrs miggin
my sister had an appoitment with dr.today.she told if one hpt+ 2week before and neg again then it may be chemical pregnacy.she is feeling very sesitive and low because of this and very high BP found today.dr. call her saturday for scan because AF is till due(3week and 2days late).


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs Mrs Mig. TTC really does bring out the nasty, jealous side of you doesn't it. Vent away here, you know we won't judge you. 

Two sisters I know have had their babies in the past month and I can't help but feel pissed off that they're younger than me and got their babies first. Plus one of them has given her baby a lovely name but spelt it in a ridiculous way and I can't help but feel she doesn't deserve a baby if she can't bloody spell properly.


----------



## pichi

i get jealous whenever i hear people announce a bfp or someone in my work comes in with a prego belly :brat: 

i just can't help it :dohh:


----------



## fayewest

Hello ladies, I agree with Ickle 100% TTC does bring out the green eyed monster and please please dont feel bad about it, thats perfectly natural, Mrs Miggins, I feel the same way when I see people shouting at their kids in the supermarket (which I do try and avoid if I can). I just think that Mr P and I would make really dedicated loving parents, and we have so much love for each other and for a baby, it just seems so bloody unfair!

Hello Too scared, sorry you have to join us here, but its a positive thread and we've had a few successes, so you are in the right place ;0) Beware learning more about your body will make you bonkers at times, but if def gives you a better chance, much love.

In other news, I have been for a run every day this week (yippee!) and have lost 1/2 a stone ... I am now back in the 'healthy' section of bmi and have a stone to loose to get back to my desired weight, the m/c and christmas had ALOT to answer for, but I am over the moon to be back taking control of my weight, after the m/c I didnt cook for weeks and just ate junk, literally gorging on cakes/sweets etc, it's amazing how quickly the weight creeps on. Went to check on the house this morning, i can hardly believe we are moving in less than a month, it really does look like a building site eeek!!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - That really made me laugh, the total opp of my dream, when I dreamt about that floppy haired one from "one Direction" I mean, he's practically a child, I felt like a complete wrong un when I woke up ;0(


----------



## Emum

Anyone know why our thread has a little banner next to it saying "stressed" in the index. Given everything we have been through I think this is a very chilled thread in fact!

No temp rise this morning which I am treating as good news and a sign that my eggy is waiting around for DH's return this evening :)


----------



## pichi

hope that's the case Emum :thumbup:

i'm just gettin impatient now >___<#


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. Emum, yay for no temp rise! Good news. I did get my temp rise, also yay! 
Faye well done on the half stone, sometimes that's all it takes. I laughed at your One Direction dream. My dreams about my client are never saucy, I dream he looks after me in a kind of a sugar daddy way. He is a lovely bloke and we get on well but I don't know where I get these dreams from. Creepy, cringy and wrong. 
Mohini, let us know how your sister gets on. I hope this situation is resolved for her soon.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Migg - you cant control your sub conscious ;0) funny!! Sometimes I think it would be nice to have a sugar daddy :thumbup: - Obviously if I wasnt with Mr P


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for no ov emum! Grest timing for OH getting home!!

mrsmig - this ttc business doesn't bring out the best in us sometimes. What you were thinking may seem wrong and irrational but just can't be helped sometimes. I m sure we all have those thought, I know I do. Yay for temp rise!! Have you put itn a few false temps for the ext 2 days to see where it puts your crosshairs?

pichi - sending 'get a move on' vibes to those ovaries.

Mohini - hope your sister gets things sorted soon, see what Saturdays scan show.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - I can't see that banner but I've read a few thread lately where people have had icon's swapped about. Sounds like it's one of the ones from "Currently feeling".


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! I'm in limbo land ATM not ttc, not doing anything!! So my thread posts are pretty random. Will be stalking though and back soon x x


----------



## too_scared

thank you again ladies :)

i have another question for you now. for those who temp, do you use opks too or just temping? it seems to me that temping is enough but last time i did this i didn't temp, i just used opks. it is hard to break the poas habit! :blush:


----------



## pinksmarties

too scared - Temping will only tell you you have ov'd AFTER the fact, opks predict when you will ov so you can time bd for optimum effect. If you temp only you cannot predict when you will ov and therefore might miss your peak times. After a few months temping then you might be able to guess when your might ov but not for certain. So in answer nearly all of us do both, we may stop temping for a month or so but definitely continue to use opk/monitors.


----------



## ickle pand

I think it's best to do both really, because OPK's can predict ov and temping confirms it. We're all POAS addicts here so you'll fit right in. I don't use OPK's, I have a CBFM (Clearblue Fertility Monitor) instead. I'm sure Fili does all 3 and uses a persona too lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

scared - didn't realise your are a newfie!. Where abouts are you? My friend here in the UK used to live in St Johns.


----------



## elm

I did opks and temps when ttc ds, didn't do anything last time (even had to buy a hpt when period was late as I didn't have a stash :O !) I think it probably did take a little longer but it was nice being chilled about it - I wasn't as desperate for the bfp, think things will be different next cycle!!

That's a very sexy chart there Mrs M! Loving that rise and your opks!!! 

Hi fili :wave: lots of :hugs:, looks like you've been through a lot recently - will be cheering you on when you can start ttc again x

Masood! (couldn't even remember his name), subconscious stuff is weird!!!

I have a friend whose due date is the same as mine was which is really strange, hopefully I'll be preggers by then so it won't hurt so much.


----------



## too_scared

thanks for the help ladies! i will definitely do both. i had good luck with internet cheapie opks the first time. hopefully it will continue for the next time too. i just ordered some more last night along with a thermometer. i don't really know if i will be successful with the whole temping thing since i will have to set the alarm and get up around 6 every morning to do it. my husband has kindly offered to help with it :dohh: haha!



pinksmarties said:


> scared - didn't realise your are a newfie!. Where abouts are you? My friend here in the UK used to live in St Johns.

haha! yes, i am a newfoundlander :) well, newfoundlander in my heart. i was born in ontario but i grew up on the west coast of newfoundland in corner brook. now i am living in central newfoundland in baie verte. i love it here and will never move out of province again! :) i lived in st. john's for 2 years when i did my first degree. i really loved it out there but the crime there has gotten really bad. makes me sad.


----------



## fayewest

I am going completely crazy, just did another opk and pregnancy test ... clearly I am not pregnant, FF hasn't even confirmed ovulation yet. I think the sickness and nausea is reminding me so very much of my bfp cycle ;0( I am loosing the plot


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - that's why I bulk buy IC's. I've lost count of the number of tests I've done after AF has started, just in case lol!


----------



## Emum

I did one this month already too, even though Ov is today. I had this itch which needed to be scratched that I wasn't getting an LH surge because I was already pregnant, but that was as mad as it sounds, as usually your OPKs would be positive 2 weeks after AF is due if pregnant, not negative. But mine are also bulk bought from the internet, so cheap to do. That being said, I only have 3 ICs and 4 CB digis left in my supplies, and I am determinedly not buying any more this month, as I am determined that I will not need any next month, and will not start testing too early this time round so won't use them all up before I get my BFP.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks ladies ... reassuring that its not just me, I just feel so queasy and thats a massive preggo symptom for me, bonkers though, we obviously need to ovulate first ;0)


----------



## elm

:hugs: Faye x It's totally understandable - been there! You're not bonkers at all, these tests aren't infallible. 

Love the positivity Emum, crossing everything for you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I did the exact same thing this month on about cd7 Faye. I just needed to check as I had symptoms. Pink, I haven't put any fake temps in yet, think I'll just see what happens. Emum I didn't see the banner but the other day someone's edit button had turned into a photo, probably from someone's avatar, of a dog sat on a sofa. Creased me up.


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - that is not so daft as fili and I had a discussion on here about this as fili, myself and other ladies also felt nauseous just before ov. I had it last month too and just felt close to throwing up all day, so hopefuly this is a good sign.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah we did! I got really sick!! I puked! :sick:


----------



## filipenko32

Anyone know how to do a spoiler?


----------



## elm

Spoiler
Go to advanced and click on the smilie with a big black thing over its eyes x


----------



## fayewest

Thanks ladies ... you have made me feel normal ;0) well not normal but certainly a lot less crazy! ;0)


----------



## filipenko32

Spoiler
Thankyou! X x


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili- I thought you had some exciting spoilerish news to tell!!

Soon be home time, I'm knackered.


----------



## ickle pand

Me too pink. I'm disappointed now!

I can't wait to go home. I'm getting completely p*ssed off from having to double check someone else's work when he's supposed to be the Engineer with a master's degree but can't read a simple drawing. I could do what he does but do it right and save myself the time of having to check it! Useless ****er! (Insert your own favourite swear word)


----------



## Alandsa

scared - yes i do both temping and OPKs, i even thought about getting one of these saliva ferning kits just to have something else to check obsessively lol


----------



## Emum

Alandsa said:


> scared - yes i do both temping and OPKs, i even thought about getting one of these saliva ferning kits just to have something else to check obsessively lol

I bought a microscope a few months back to see if I could see any live swimmers after dtd with OH. Does that win the prize for most obsessive. I didn't ever find any either, but I think that was because I at least had the tact not to jump up immediately afterwards to check, and so it was always at least 3 or 4 hours afterwards before I could check!

Lol moment today. It was Parent/Teacher meetings at school for DS1 (who has just turned 12) and his teacher uttered the immortal line: "He is very popular in class, and not just with the boys" :haha: Apparently he has made a conquest of what is described as "a very feisty girl" in the class (I suspect that his Oedipal complex has perhaps not completely been vanquished in that case :dohh:). DH has a strict rule that we aren't allowed to tease him about girls so I can't share this nugget with anyone IRL!


----------



## kelly1973

too_scared said:


> hi again elm :wave:
> 
> thank you for the welcome, ladies.
> 
> i have a dr's appt on friday so i will hopefully then find out what is going on.
> 
> like other ladies here, i really do feel that ttc will help dh and i heal. i am planning to temp this time. i didn't do it before, just relied on opk but i think this time i will really try to learn more about my body, like Lozdi said.
> 
> thank you all again.

Welcome too scared sorry for your loss, these ladies are fab really have helped me hugs x:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

well, i finally have an appt for an ultrasound tomorrow. too bad i have to drive 2 hours (expecting longer since the weather is supposed to be really bad :() with an uncomfortably painful bladder :( at least we will get some answers! then i will know when we can start ttc again.


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Fili- I thought you had some exciting spoilerish news to tell!!
> 
> Soon be home time, I'm knackered.

No :nope: i wish!! i am the most pointless b and b'er at the mo! not ttc not doing anything but eating after eight mints and then running them off or attempting to! shall i set up a thread for that? Rooting for you girls though!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

Emum - searching for live swimmers haha i love it! :D

aww bless DS!! what a little legend hehe!


----------



## Lozdi

My next step was going to be a ferning kit...and I was in googlings over the subject of viewing swimmers under the microscope! Apparently you would need a pretty powerful magnification to see them properly!

Too_scared, did they specifically ask you to go with a full bladder? I had a scan 3 weeks after my loss and they had to do it internally which requires an empty bladder. They will usually try abdominal first but what they need to see is much clearer when they use transvaginal u/s. Maybe instead of having a full bladder when you set off, drink a pint of water then instead so the fulless doesn't kick in right away- 2 hours is a long time to be trapped in a car with an angry bladder, especially when its highly likely that they will ask you to empty it for a tv u/s.


----------



## Emum

Too scared, not sure I've said welcome yet. I've always been told that a pint of water one hour before the scan is plenty for them to be able to see what they need to. If you are driving, maybe take a couple of small bottles with you, and drink them slowly as you travel.


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)

i called them again to make sure and they said that i do have to have a full bladder because they do a regular scan first and then the internal one. i am planning to wait until we start driving to start drinking.

i am not really sure how much a pint is :blush: haha! i think that i should have no problem having a full bladder if i start drinking water when we leave. i will bring a few bottles of water with me and see what i can do. i think our bottles hold about 750 mL so i won't need 2 full ones, probably one might even do?


----------



## Emum

Sorry, forgot you weren't based in the UK. A pint is about 20 oz. Does that help?


----------



## Emum

OH has texted to say he is on the plane, so should be home hopefully within the hour. I am off to dolly myself up, then we WILL be making a baby tonight. Hope my uterus and OH's :spermy::spermy: are listening and compliant. My existing children know better than to disobey a request framed in that way :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Good luck Emum :)

I've just had my nails shellac'd. They look amazing! Need to plan an outfit to match my nails for tomorrow now lol!


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Faye - that is not so daft as fili and I had a discussion on here about this as fili, myself and other ladies also felt nauseous just before ov. I had it last month too and just felt close to throwing up all day, so hopefuly this is a good sign.

strange ive been feeling queezy for two days:sick::


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Lol! Good luck Emum :)
> 
> I've just had my nails shellac'd. They look amazing! Need to plan an outfit to match my nails for tomorrow now lol!

i've always fancied getting that done. i just paint mine and use Konad nail stampers :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Emum said:


> Sorry, forgot you weren't based in the UK. A pint is about 20 oz. Does that help?

i looked it up :) it is 568 mL we don't do oz here either. haha!

i do height in feet and inches, weight in pounds, but liquid in mL :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha my nails have just had to be cut short as I over shellaced mine completely. I had it on for 3 and a half weeks and had about 5 coats on by the end. They've gone a bit thin now so I need to give them a break for a couple of weeks. I'm gutted I want it on all the time!
Emum, your post made me laugh. I hope all the necessary components are listening!
I had a client in for waxing today and upon chatting to her discovered she is a doctor, specialising in gynaecology and obstetrics! Oh the urge to just pick her brains for an hour was unbelievable. I felt like offering her treatment for free in exchange for twenty questions!


----------



## elm

Hope you're having fun emum!!!

Good luck for tomorrow too scared - I wouldn't drink too much when you leave if it's a 2 hour journey..!! Every scan I've had so far has been delayed, my 20 week one involved me waiting with a gigantic full bladder for 50 minutes in the waiting room and I had to go to the toilet and top up again!!!

:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) my plan is to go to the bathroom before we leave and then bring a few bottles of water. she wanted me to have 40 oz of water finished an hour before the appt. i don't think i am going to drink that much! i am sure it will be just fine.

my husband just brought up a horrible point. we are worried that the tech doing the scan will just tell us that they are going to send the info to my dr and send us on our way. :( that makes me very worried as i won't be able to see the dr again until monday and then if we need something, like a d&c or whatever, we won't find out until then! stress!! :S


----------



## Lozdi

I hate it when they don't tell people anything until way after a scan. I was lucky, at my local epau the scan person doesn't say anything until they have ascertained the situation, but once they know they say right away and then the consultant just goes over it in a bit more detail. I highly doubt that they would make you wait ages to find out if you need a d&c or not, in my opinion that would be highly unethical considering that if you do have tissues left behind it will need dealing with fast. Hopefully though, you will hear what I heard-that nothing is left behind, however if they do say you need a d&c then it is a simple procedure that they have done a billion times, and with it comes a definite finality. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, I must be psychic. Just logged onto Facebook and what do you know, the pregnancy announcement. She has been trying a year and had an early loss so this is good news. Take a deep breath, "like" the scan pic, and congratulate.


----------



## elm

:hugs: Mrs M x

Hope you don't have to wait too scared :hugs: I had a late scan to check on my babys position with ds - we had to go to another department to be told he was head down...!! (we'd just seen the scan screen!!!!!)


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh, I must be psychic. Just logged onto Facebook and what do you know, the pregnancy announcement. She has been trying a year and had an early loss so this is good news. Take a deep breath, "like" the scan pic, and congratulate.

:hugs: At least this is one who is not going to take it for granted. 

I was just on facebook too and a friend of mine who has no kids yet but isn't trying as she is only just in her 20's has had a rant. It seems someone she knows has said somehting about getting rid of a baby because of gender. I had more than 2 pennorth worth to add to that and I'm god damn fuming right now. So is my friend. I feel like I might implode. :growlmad: I'm sorry to bring it up but I can't vent it to OH as he is lost in skyrim and is not a huge fan of being talked at mid quest.

My youngest is unwell tonight bless him he keeps throwing up and OH is dealing with it because I still feel ill myself. I think he has what I have but its manifesting differently in him because he is just a lil fella, and I'm a big tough old bird!


----------



## too_scared

thanks again, ladies. 

i have a bad habit of thinking/expecting the worst. hopefully we are worried about nothing and we will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

elm said:


> :hugs: Mrs M x
> 
> Hope you don't have to wait too scared :hugs: I had a late scan to check on my babys position with ds - we had to go to another department to be told he was head down...!! (we'd just seen the scan screen!!!!!)

Procedure can be so silly! With my first two I never even saw a doctor to tell me these things, just the scan people! Now this time round I have a letter about my scan appointment that actually states I may be there 2-3 hours! Thats 5 mins for the scan, potential 3 hour wait to see the consultant that I apparently only need to see because I self prescribe asprin. :dohh: The silliness!


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> thanks again, ladies.
> 
> i have a bad habit of thinking/expecting the worst. hopefully we are worried about nothing and we will find out tomorrow.

I always think and expect the worst for myself, but you know what? I honestly find it easier than thinking the best and being told its the worst. Far better to think the worst and be proven wrong I say. Trick is, allowing yourself to still breath and maintain some sort of level headedness while protecting yourself. Its a delicate balance to achieve like thinking the worst while at the same time trying to be as neutral as possible. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

i don't have a dr in the town where i will be going for the scan. there is an ob/gyn at the hospital there but you need a referral so i don't think i will be able to see him tomorrow. 

when i had my first scan the technician didn't tell me anything at all, he just said "go see your dr immediately". scared the pants off me.

only time will tell i guess.

Lozdi, i have been trying to keep that balance since i got my bfp. tried so hard not to worry but still worried that something was going to go wrong. unfortunately, something did go horribly wrong. :( i did manage to keep myself pretty stress free until the bleeding started :(


----------



## Lozdi

That system is pants, there should always be someone qualified to explain a scan! It makes no sense otherwise, and being simply told to see dr immediately is terrible! Do I have to come over there come with you and punch some people? I will! :trouble:


----------



## elm

The threat alone should be enough Lodzi!!! How about you do the shouting and I'll do the punching? :)


----------



## Lozdi

You punch, I'll kick shins! I have sworn off shouting because it makes my belly tense up!


----------



## too_scared

thanks so much guys. :hugs: that gave me a smile.


----------



## sarah_anne

too_scared said:


> thanks for the help ladies! i will definitely do both. i had good luck with internet cheapie opks the first time. hopefully it will continue for the next time too. i just ordered some more last night along with a thermometer. i don't really know if i will be successful with the whole temping thing since i will have to set the alarm and get up around 6 every morning to do it. my husband has kindly offered to help with it :dohh: haha!
> 
> 
> 
> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> scared - didn't realise your are a newfie!. Where abouts are you? My friend here in the UK used to live in St Johns.
> 
> haha! yes, i am a newfoundlander :) well, newfoundlander in my heart. i was born in ontario but i grew up on the west coast of newfoundland in corner brook. now i am living in central newfoundland in baie verte. i love it here and will never move out of province again! :) i lived in st. john's for 2 years when i did my first degree. i really loved it out there but the crime there has gotten really bad. makes me sad.Click to expand...

Another Canadian! Where did you live in Ontario?


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh, I must be psychic. Just logged onto Facebook and what do you know, the pregnancy announcement. She has been trying a year and had an early loss so this is good news. Take a deep breath, "like" the scan pic, and congratulate.

I'm worried about posting my pregnancy on facebook, but I have a lot of family who live in different provinces, so the only way they'll see the scan pictures, etc. is on facebook. I don't want to upset anyone though and very few people know about my miscarriage.


----------



## too_scared

sarah_anne said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the help ladies! i will definitely do both. i had good luck with internet cheapie opks the first time. hopefully it will continue for the next time too. i just ordered some more last night along with a thermometer. i don't really know if i will be successful with the whole temping thing since i will have to set the alarm and get up around 6 every morning to do it. my husband has kindly offered to help with it :dohh: haha!
> 
> 
> 
> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> scared - didn't realise your are a newfie!. Where abouts are you? My friend here in the UK used to live in St Johns.
> 
> haha! yes, i am a newfoundlander :) well, newfoundlander in my heart. i was born in ontario but i grew up on the west coast of newfoundland in corner brook. now i am living in central newfoundland in baie verte. i love it here and will never move out of province again! :) i lived in st. john's for 2 years when i did my first degree. i really loved it out there but the crime there has gotten really bad. makes me sad.Click to expand...
> 
> Another Canadian! Where did you live in Ontario?Click to expand...

i was born in toronto and lived there for a while. i moved back when i was 20 and lived there for a year. then i went back there again for a year and a 1/2 in 2005. my parents still live there and my sister lives in huntsville. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. Not much to tell you today. AF's over so I started temping this morning. Feels good to be doing something proactive. I've dug out the agnus castus so going to start that today too. It's a year ago since I got my HSG and it'll be a year in April since I got pregnant and m/c. Hopefully I'm more fertile in the spring and I can get pregnant again before then, although I'm not dreading it as much as I did with the due date.


----------



## mohini12

hi ickle
good morning.i hope you get your little bean in this spring.and it will be a success full pregnancy.goodluck
i am still very worried about my sister.she has fever,hypertention.i forget that i am in ttc business only thinking for her.


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you Mohini. Your sister is going through a really rough time just now, but she's lucky to have you looking out for her. I'm sure you're a great comfort to her. I hope she's on the mend soon.


----------



## Emum

Temp up this morning. Not loads but enough I think to mean I ovulated yesterday as I hoped. We BDd last night and this morning, so hopefully were in the right time frame and got some boys in position for skirmishes!

2 ww here I come.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You can be my 2ww buddy this month then Emum! I ovulated on Wednesday. Good luck. Sadly, I am symptom spotting already. :dohh:
Mohini, your sister is so lucky to have you to care about her so much. 
Ickle, good luck. I'm with you on the 1 year thing. As its 1 year this month since I conceived my first loss it would make me feel so much better if I came full circle and got another bfp. And if that's not to be, I hope I have it by the due date of my second loss, which is in May. 
Just made my appointment to have my bloods done on Wednesday. I'm still frustrated that I spent an hour in the company of that lovely obstetrician yesterday!


----------



## Emum

Oooh, yes I'd love to be your 2ww buddy Mrs M. And then your bump buddy. I've decided this month to let my PMA have full reign in the 2ww, and to be PUPO and happy. Worth a try!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum- we are PUPO!!!


----------



## fayewest

FF confirmed ovulation this morning - So that was Tuesday and now I am on 3dpo in the 2WW. My boobs are nowhere near as sore as they were on my bfp cycle. 

Does anyone think that acupuncture helps/works at this point in your cycle? I might look into it ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Emum and Mrs Miggins - I feel positive that the odds are stacked in our favour ;0) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh another 2ww buddy! Faye, I don't know about acupuncture but I know about reflexology and I think it works on a similar principle. I wouldn't recommend it in the 2ww as it is strongly contraindicated to early pregnancy. A friend of a friend is training to be an acupuncturist so I will see if I can find out.


----------



## elm

How fantastic would it be if you were all bump buddies!!!!

Lots and lots of :dust: for you all :kiss:


----------



## sarah_anne

too_scared said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the help ladies! i will definitely do both. i had good luck with internet cheapie opks the first time. hopefully it will continue for the next time too. i just ordered some more last night along with a thermometer. i don't really know if i will be successful with the whole temping thing since i will have to set the alarm and get up around 6 every morning to do it. my husband has kindly offered to help with it :dohh: haha!
> 
> 
> 
> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> scared - didn't realise your are a newfie!. Where abouts are you? My friend here in the UK used to live in St Johns.
> 
> haha! yes, i am a newfoundlander :) well, newfoundlander in my heart. i was born in ontario but i grew up on the west coast of newfoundland in corner brook. now i am living in central newfoundland in baie verte. i love it here and will never move out of province again! :) i lived in st. john's for 2 years when i did my first degree. i really loved it out there but the crime there has gotten really bad. makes me sad.Click to expand...
> 
> Another Canadian! Where did you live in Ontario?Click to expand...
> 
> i was born in toronto and lived there for a while. i moved back when i was 20 and lived there for a year. then i went back there again for a year and a 1/2 in 2005. my parents still live there and my sister lives in huntsville. :)Click to expand...

Very cool! I was born in London and have lived in Thorndale, Guelph, and now we're back in London again!


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini - your sister is lucky to have you looking out for her. Hope thinsg get sorted soon. Is she still having a scan?

You'll all be testing and getting your bfp's just as I am going into the 2ww.

Faye - I am getting aupuncture although she was not doing 'specific' ttc things with me straight away as she said things have all got to be balanced before you look at one area or it wouldn't be as effective because if one area (my heart and liver apparently but this relates to other things not actually heart/liver iykwim) then all bits are out of harmony. Chatting to others it looks like each practitioner has different ways though.

mrsmig - how are you today, is Edie feeling a bit better?

Hi ickle, loz, SA, elm, TS, fili and anyone else I have missed


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Emum, Mrs Mig and Faye. 

Pink - I'm in the 2(ish)WW for ov. We can be waiting to ov buddies :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink, she is still full of it but her appetite is back and I think she is on the mend! 
Just read this in Lesley Regans book. 
"the age or gestation at which the pregnancy miscarried is another useful pointer. Very early miscarriages are often due to genetic abnormalities in the baby or hormonal problems. If the baby has reached a size of 8 weeks or more and a beating fetal heart has been seen on the ultrasound scan, a miscarriage after this stage suggests that something has attacked the pregnancy causing it to miscarry."
I hope nobody minds me posting this. I find it interesting as prior to reading this I always believed that with my two losses, this was the case. My first loss which grew to 6 weeks never felt "right", but the second which stopped just before 10 weeks, and measured right for the dates seemed to be going so well and suddenly stopped. It's upsetting to believe that something attacked my baby and stopped the pregnancy but reading this, which kind of confirms what I always thought, is strangely reassuring.


----------



## lindblum

Mrs Miggins, what type of attack is it? like an illness/virus?


----------



## Emum

Feeling very chilled out :) Decided not to cancel the reflexology appointment today as I am a maximum of 1dpo and possibly just ovulating today, so worked on the basis the risks were quite small. When I arrived, was surprised it was a male therapist, but he said they had booked me for an hour appointment and that would be too long for a first reflexology treatment, so I could either have a back massage or a facial to use up the rest of the time. Have had a really stiff sore neck for the last 2 days so went for the back massage, which was fantastic. He used hot oils and hot stones and my back feels great. The reflexology was also very pleasant though he didn't explain anything about what he was doing. And for an hour of pampering in really nice surroundings (it was the spa at my gym which is quite an expensive private one), I only got charged £22, which is just amazing. Not sure why because the advertised price was £59, but they assured me what they charged me was correct.


----------



## pichi

hey girls. i FINALLY got my +opk tonight (had an almost +opk last night) so thank god that wait is over with! now for the dreaded 2ww >__< lol

hope everyone is well - i'm just about to catch up on the thread :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay pichi for +ve opk. What are you doing on here? Get going with the OH!

Ickle - waiting to ov buddy! How are you?

emum - glad you had a lovely relaxing day with a bargain to boot. Hopefully the calm, relaxing day will help with tcc and bena implanting in a few days tyime. Thats my plan for next week anyway!!

Hi lindblum!

Mrsmig - I don't think we listen often enough so ourselves and our intuition. I am glad that has helped you understand and reassure you what you felt was correct. If that is how you feel then maybe the bloods may show something but even if they don't it won't invalidate what you believe. Glas Edie is feeling a bit better, I think there is a lot of sickess going about atm, late rush of norovirus on the go.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lind, I haven't read enough of the book yet to have digested it, but it could be something such as a virus. 
Emum, I'm glad you didn't cancel the appointment. And what a bargain! At our spa (which is also a fairly classy joint!) we charge £33 for an hours reflexology and £36 for a hot stone massage. Pleased you enjoyed your mornings pampering. 
And Pichi, yay for a positive opk! At last. Naughty eggy. 
I spent the afternoon with the pregnant friend I have been avoiding. It was lovely to see her and her daughter and I'm pleased that at the moment I'm in a place where I can spend time with her. If AF rears her ugly head in 2 weeks that may change again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. Tbh I feel that the bloods will come back ok, and the losses were down to two different one off reasons. But we shall see. Obviously the thought that something attacked my otherwise healthy pregnancy isnt a nice one, but it's more reassuring than the idea that the same thing caused them both and will strike again.


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too, I thought my bloods would be okay and so far they are (apart form slighty higher thyroid but I had to get that one done on my own!). The one I haven't had checked and maybe should have mentioned to the GP on Wednsay was progesterone. So I feel the same, 2 different reasons, the next will be good for both of us!


----------



## elm

Thanks for posting Mrs M - really interesting, I think mine was an abnormality thing. 

Sounds amazing Emum!! Very jealous, dp said he'd rub my back tonight but I'm so tired I think I'll just go to bed!!!

:yipee: for +opk Pichi :)

How did it go too scared? Hope you're ok :hugs: 

:wave: hello everyone else x

Had a bit of an emotional day today, managed not to cry anywhere though so that's good!! Am ok, just one of those days. I'm going to put myself on a 2ww for af as everyone else seems to be waiting - I'm hoping it'll arrive soon but not too soon. Think it has to be after 20 days to count? Don't know where I read that.


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> Thanks for posting Mrs M - really interesting, I think mine was an abnormality thing.
> 
> Sounds amazing Emum!! Very jealous, dp said he'd rub my back tonight but I'm so tired I think I'll just go to bed!!!
> 
> :yipee: for +opk Pichi :)
> 
> How did it go too scared? Hope you're ok :hugs:
> 
> :wave: hello everyone else x
> 
> Had a bit of an emotional day today, managed not to cry anywhere though so that's good!! Am ok, just one of those days. I'm going to put myself on a 2ww for af as everyone else seems to be waiting - I'm hoping it'll arrive soon but not too soon. Think it has to be after 20 days to count? Don't know where I read that.

Hey thats what the ladies on here told me im waiting for af after mmc so we can be waiting buddies xx:hug::headspin:


----------



## elm

:) thanks Kelly x

Oh, last nights dream featured a threesome (with dp and a male friend), no soap characters and not a lot happened, hoping for something good tonight :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks Pink. Got a weekend to myself but I'm helping my mum to wallpaper my Granda's hallway tomorrow. It's up near Peterhead so I'm going to be up at the crack of dawn, but nevermind. How are you?


----------



## too_scared

sarah_anne - isn't it funny how we usually end up where we came from? i know i didn't come from newfoundland but my heart definitely belongs here. :)

update from the scan today: it showed that "a percentage" of the products of conception had passed. so, even though it doesn't really seem like anything is happening it is. i had my hcg levels checked and the dr said that they correlate with about 3-4 weeks pregnant so that means they are dropping. i have to go back again on monday and get the levels tested again. if they are not dropped enough the ob/gyn wants to do medical management. i really don't want that. i have my fingers crossed that they do drop enough. 

so, although we got bad news at the appt today we actually got good news. we knew i was miscarrying so it is good news that it is happening naturally so we can get back on the ttc track again soon and hopefully i won't need medical management.

i hope all you ladies are doing well today! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope it's all over soon for you and you can start ttc again.


----------



## elm

:hugs: too scared x What Mrs M said. Hope it's over soon naturally x


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I must be psychic. Just logged onto Facebook and what do you know, the pregnancy announcement. She has been trying a year and had an early loss so this is good news. Take a deep breath, "like" the scan pic, and congratulate.
> 
> I'm worried about posting my pregnancy on facebook, but I have a lot of family who live in different provinces, so the only way they'll see the scan pictures, etc. is on facebook. I don't want to upset anyone though and very few people know about my miscarriage.Click to expand...

You can make an album with custom settings that allows you to literally choose who on your friends list can view it, so you can make one just for your family to see and you don't need to announce it to everyone.

As for an announcement being upsetting yes it can upset ladies who have had losses or are trying, but what upsets them also is when they see people complaining about pregnancy, and we all know you won't be doing any of that. :hugs:

Ickle I have a good feeling about you having a spring baby, it is afterall the time for new life! :flower:

Mohini I think your sister should push to be scanned, as a fever can be a sign of infection. If she does have an infection it can be easily treated with antibiotics, and no lasting harm will occur. :hugs:

Emum I love the wording- skirmishes! Brilliant! Fingers very crossed for successful skirmishes for everyone! :happydance:

Mrs Miggins you can't fight the symptom spotting, its impossible!

Faye I never have sore boobs in a bfp cycle, they just get a bit bigger but don't hurt at all til after a missed AF.

Pichi- Bet that egg was just making sure it was ready before it set out to be chased!

Elm! Lol, that dream has got to be better than mine I had a very long nightmarish spectacle that involved a spaceship landing with a bunch of people I know in it...including my oldest son, and as it landed it popped the atmosphere which then started leaking til it was gone and then there was no blue sky, just space! I woke up thinking what the hell?!:wacko:

Pink does your acupuncture person ever use needles with quartz on them? I heard it can boost the effect.

Too_scared, I had a medical management. I won't lie it is intense, but I found that I didn't wish for a second that I had done it any other way. I'm generally scared of surgical procedures so d&c wasn't an option for me, nor was waiting it out. I found that the pain wasn't bad, but the bleeding was quite intense. I had to stay overnight because it took a few hours and my pulse got a bit fast but once the main bit was over there was a sense of finality that was almost like relief. They let OH stay with me the entire time and even got him a comfy chair to sleep in, and a blanket. I was in a side room and the toilet was just next door. I know you don't want the medical, but it will be the best thing to do if your numbers aren't dropping, otherwise it could drag on for a long time. Might you prefer a d&c? Did they give that as an option?


----------



## Lozdi

:flower: Hi Kelly, not sure how I missed you out- I thought I was doing well getting everyone in one post! :haha::dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi said:


> Too_scared, I had a medical management. I won't lie it is intense, but I found that I didn't wish for a second that I had done it any other way. I'm generally scared of surgical procedures so d&c wasn't an option for me, nor was waiting it out. I found that the pain wasn't bad, but the bleeding was quite intense. I had to stay overnight because it took a few hours and my pulse got a bit fast but once the main bit was over there was a sense of finality that was almost like relief. They let OH stay with me the entire time and even got him a comfy chair to sleep in, and a blanket. I was in a side room and the toilet was just next door. I know you don't want the medical, but it will be the best thing to do if your numbers aren't dropping, otherwise it could drag on for a long time. Might you prefer a d&c? Did they give that as an option?

the dr did explain the 3 routes i could take. he said that both he and the ob/gyn felt that the natural way was the best way to go if at all possible. he said that they only went the medical management way as a next step and they prefer not to do a d & c if they don't have to. i am 100% positive the ob/gyn will want medical management on monday if things haven't progressed far enough by then. the dr said that the medical management is not comfortable and the side effects are pretty nasty but there would be no long term effects. he said that there is a chance of a d & c affecting my chances to get pregnant in the future because of possible scarring. :( 

i hope all you ladies have a good weekend. i plan to do nothing at all! haha! i am going to relax on the couch and do a little work on my new fish tank that i am setting up. oh! and i have an appt to get my hair done tomorrow. that will be really relaxing. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS, that sounds like a good weekend. Loz, hope you are doing ok. 
Ickle, hope the papering goes ok! Emum, Pink, any plans for the weekend?
Hi everybody else. 
I have crosshairs, yippee!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - yay for CH and fab temp rises!! Got my finger crossed, I'll cross everything else after Wednesday!!

TS - I had ERPC, everyone experiences are very different but for me it was the only solution I could face then. The scarring risk is very small and the other options do have their own complications, if medical does not work then you may still need ERPC. I got back to normal very quickly and AF post eric has been the best I've had for years. I am not trying to guide you towards surgery, just telling you my experience. Having said that, if things were to happen again I feel more able to go down the natural route and might choose that option.

Hi loz - you do have some very strange dreams. I am glad now I don't remember mine. When is your next scan?

ickle - enjoy the papering. Is your Granddad out of hospital yet?

Hi to everyone else!!

afm - cd10 another high. I plan to bd tomorrow/Tue/Wed (hoping ov day Wednesday). This might vary depending on what the monitors/opk says. No other plans for the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS, I agree with what Pink said. They used to do an erpc, or d&c as a matter of course after every miscarriage. They wouldn't have don't that if there was a large risk to future pregnancies. Now they prefer to offer medical management to surgery, however, like Pink, an erpc was the only option I could face. I had a natural first time, an erpc second and I found it easier to recover mentally, and physically I felt right as rain straight away. The only down side, for me, is that it seemed to take a whole for my lining to build back up again but that is just me. There is no easy option, but we need to do whatever is going to get us back to normal the quickest I think. 
Pink, thank you! My predicted due date in FF if I were pregnant is November 14th, the day after Edie's birthday! It would be just so perfect I am going to be devastated if it's a bfn!


----------



## pichi

i've got my vertical but not a crossbar yet ... can't wait to get into the 2ww this month. it's taken FOREVER!

good luck Mrs Mig! (and everyone else of course)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh and Emum if you get your bfp too you will be due a couple of days after your birthday! What a fab present that would be!


----------



## ickle pand

Well it doesn't look like the papering is happening today. My cars broken down in Aberdeen which is halfway between home and Granda's house. I'm just waiting on the AA getting here. Luckily I managed to get parked in a B&Q carpark, so not by the side of the road or anything. 

Granda's still in hospital but they've moved him to one closer to home. Makes it harder for my mum to visit but her 2 sisters and his friends are closer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How come it's just given you a vertical Pichi? I've never had one without the other!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh crumbs Ickle. Hope they rescue you soon. Hope your Grandad is soon back home too.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> How come it's just given you a vertical Pichi? I've never had one without the other!

it's the setting i have it on - monitoring OPKs and CM as well as CP if i'm doing that. i usually get 2 +opks, then a -opk the day of OV but everything is all to pot just now.. last month i had 3 +opks including one AFTER my ov date. it was right though because of my 3 temps


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh I see. I set it to that one month when everything got a bit muddled. So did you ov yesterday then? There's a lot of us in this 2ww together this month!


----------



## pichi

I'll be on ov date today with a temp rise tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Emum

AMH tests have come back and it is still in the normal range, phew. There are a number of different tests and scales they use, but the one they did for me, normal is apparently anywhere between 5 and 19, and my result came in around 7.9. So towards the low end of normal, but thats not all that surprising at 43, and at least it is still in the ok range.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum that's great news. Like you say you wouldn't expect it to be overly high, but the fact that there is still plenty there is awesome news.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Too_scared, I had a medical management. I won't lie it is intense, but I found that I didn't wish for a second that I had done it any other way. I'm generally scared of surgical procedures so d&c wasn't an option for me, nor was waiting it out. I found that the pain wasn't bad, but the bleeding was quite intense. I had to stay overnight because it took a few hours and my pulse got a bit fast but once the main bit was over there was a sense of finality that was almost like relief. They let OH stay with me the entire time and even got him a comfy chair to sleep in, and a blanket. I was in a side room and the toilet was just next door. I know you don't want the medical, but it will be the best thing to do if your numbers aren't dropping, otherwise it could drag on for a long time. Might you prefer a d&c? Did they give that as an option?
> 
> the dr did explain the 3 routes i could take. he said that both he and the ob/gyn felt that the natural way was the best way to go if at all possible. he said that they only went the medical management way as a next step and they prefer not to do a d & c if they don't have to. i am 100% positive the ob/gyn will want medical management on monday if things haven't progressed far enough by then. the dr said that the medical management is not comfortable and the side effects are pretty nasty but there would be no long term effects. he said that there is a chance of a d & c affecting my chances to get pregnant in the future because of possible scarring. :(
> 
> i hope all you ladies have a good weekend. i plan to do nothing at all! haha! i am going to relax on the couch and do a little work on my new fish tank that i am setting up. oh! and i have an appt to get my hair done tomorrow. that will be really relaxing. :)Click to expand...

I agree 100% that as natural as possible is the best way, I'm glad they don't try to push the d&c, A doctor on the gyne ward tried really hard to get me to have a d&c, up to the point of telling me I would bleed out if I didn't! (He was very young and obviously still in training!) I told the consultant what he had said and he was very cross with the young doctor! At the end of the day neither of the 3 options are 'comfortable' because losing a baby hurts. What side affects were mentioned? The only side effect I was warned against was possible heavy bleeding. I had the pessaries, I understand there are some gastro side effects with the orally taken version. I know there is a slight risk of scaring from a d7c but it is a rare complication- you have to go the route that you can handle the best. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Mrsmig - yay for CH and fab temp rises!! Got my finger crossed, I'll cross everything else after Wednesday!!
> 
> TS - I had ERPC, everyone experiences are very different but for me it was the only solution I could face then. The scarring risk is very small and the other options do have their own complications, if medical does not work then you may still need ERPC. I got back to normal very quickly and AF post eric has been the best I've had for years. I am not trying to guide you towards surgery, just telling you my experience. Having said that, if things were to happen again I feel more able to go down the natural route and might choose that option.
> 
> Hi loz - you do have some very strange dreams. I am glad now I don't remember mine. When is your next scan?
> 
> ickle - enjoy the papering. Is your Granddad out of hospital yet?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!
> 
> afm - cd10 another high. I plan to bd tomorrow/Tue/Wed (hoping ov day Wednesday). This might vary depending on what the monitors/opk says. No other plans for the weekend.

My dreams are straight out of the crazy tree. Last night I had very erotic dreams about a certain red haired soap character that quite frankly made me blush! I swear bellybean is messing with my head lol! 

I can't stop eating blow-your-head-off spicy curry, can't get enough of it! Next scan is 8th of march.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Please tell me it was Chesney :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Please tell me it was Chesney :winkwink::haha:

It wasn't :haha::dohh:


----------



## pichi

last pregnancy I drempt about Neville from harry potter! That must have been after seeing him looking rather yum in a pic ( believe me, him getting older has done him good) :haha:


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :hugs:

the side effects mentioned were terrible cramps and heavy bleeding. i am also NOT a fan of any gastro side effects. i have a phobia of vomiting and avoid taking anything at all costs that might make me throw up. 

at first when we found out about the mc i was thinking d&c for sure because i didn't think i was strong enough emotionally to pass the sac/baby on my own. but, since i was kind of left in limbo for so long by my dr and the mc has started on its own i am now thinking i want to stay with the natural route if i can. i guess i am one of the lucky ones (if you can call this lucky at all :() and i am not having pains/heavy bleeding. i guess it is because i was so early when the baby stopped growing - only 6 weeks. 



pichi said:


> last pregnancy I drempt about Neville from harry potter! That must have been after seeing him looking rather yum in a pic (* believe me, him getting older has done him good*) :haha:

hasn't it?!? :blush:


----------



## Lozdi

You only get the gastro effects with the oral dose, so make sure they give you the pessary! How bad your cramps will be will partly depend on your tolerance to them I think. Before I had kids my AF cramps were like nothing else- crying and rolling around on the floor kind of pain. They got much better after giving birth and my abdominal pain threshold is extremely high, I think that is why it didn't cause me much pain. They kept asking me if I wanted any pain relief but it wasn't necessary at all for me. From what I can gather, its more painful the bigger the baby is, and mine was just 10mm. It was like a very intense AF. You are strong enough to do it, trust your body and make sure you take some things with you to read incase you find it takes a while. I ended up sending OH for my laptop when I was advised to stay overnight!

I have run out of hot curry and this is not a good situation, I am off to get some more :munch:


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) 

i was told i could take the pills and bring them home with me since i live so far from the hospital. we do have a small hospital where i live so the dr i saw yesterday said i would be fine going home and then going to my local hospital if there were problems. i will ask for the pessary for sure. 

i hope your weather is better than ours if you have to go out! we are having our second snow storm in 2 days!


----------



## Lozdi

I wasn't allowed to take them home to take, there was absolutely no way they would allow it. I don't want to scare you but if there was a bleeding complication you could lose a hell of a lot of blood before you were able to get to a hospital. I had my bp and temperature checked regularly throughout and I got comfort from being at a hospital with help only seconds away should anything have gone wrong. Make sure you aren't left alone at all during the process and if you feel your bleeding too much don't hesitate to go in.


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

i am still hoping i won't need them. but, if i were to take them at home i am only 5 minutes from the hospital, i can see the hospital from my house. i don't know. i hope that if there are chances that i will have issues like that the ob/gyn wouldn't let me do it. i just hope that i can take them at the hospital at home and not out there because we have no where to put the dogs if we have to take them. (no kennels anywhere)


----------



## Lozdi

Indeed if they felt you were risky they'd never have let you take them at home, I think they had me kept in because although baby measured 7 weeks I had gone to 12 weeks with no sign of losing it except for one miniscule drop of blood the night before we found out at the scan. I kind of got the impression that they weren't used to dealing with a mmc with such a long time between demise and discovery at my local epau so they went on the cautious side. Maybe if I could see a hospital from my own window I could have taken them home but its across town from me and we don't own a car. Plus I was starting from scratch so to speak, the sac was still intact. 

I always do things the hard way, my mum says I was born awkward and it was a sign of things to come. She is right lol I was butt first breech, completely floppy, and facing the wrong way. Nowadays such a presentation would get a C-sec but not back then!


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

i found out at 10+3 that the baby only measured 6 weeks. my sac was still intact too. the dr here didn't suggest any course of action other than waiting for another scan in 10 days. :S 

i really appreciate all your help and support. i can't wait for this to be over and for af to show so dh and i can get this ball rolling again.


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> I always do things the hard way, my mum says I was born awkward and it was a sign of things to come. She is right lol I was butt first breech, completely floppy, and facing the wrong way. Nowadays such a presentation would get a C-sec but not back then!

THIS was Pixie :haha:

urgh i'm cramping a lot today - hope that's a good sign of something! if not it's a beast of an egg :rofl:


----------



## Lozdi

Pichi I had a lot of O cramping when I released the eggy that is now Bellybean! When the cramping came to a abrupt stop I got onto deed doing, as I felt that was the moment it released.


----------



## pichi

yeah they are front and back so fingers crossed i'm in for a good run this month - hopefully a 9month one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I felt like the egg I released was the size of a chickens egg this month as well! It was really quite painful! I don't understand how some people say they never get ov pain.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> I felt like the egg I released was the size of a chickens egg this month as well! It was really quite painful! I don't understand how some people say they never get ov pain.

Crikey! If your eggie was that size, then your baby is going to be the same size as a Christmas turkey! It'll have to come out the sun roof for sure. :haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha: I know! Ok so it was maybe a teeny exaggeration! Honestly though it felt massive!


----------



## pichi

hope it's good news for us then!


----------



## Lozdi

I have a horrible earache left side. I have never had ear ache in my life its horrible! :cry: I have no idea what to do about it!


----------



## too_scared

oooh, i hate earaches :( i find a warm compress on my ear really helps to ease the pain. feel better soon!


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> Indeed if they felt you were risky they'd never have let you take them at home, I think they had me kept in because although baby measured 7 weeks I had gone to 12 weeks with no sign of losing it except for one miniscule drop of blood the night before we found out at the scan. I kind of got the impression that they weren't used to dealing with a mmc with such a long time between demise and discovery at my local epau so they went on the cautious side. Maybe if I could see a hospital from my own window I could have taken them home but its across town from me and we don't own a car. Plus I was starting from scratch so to speak, the sac was still intact.
> 
> I always do things the hard way, my mum says I was born awkward and it was a sign of things to come. She is right lol I was butt first breech, completely floppy, and facing the wrong way. Nowadays such a presentation would get a C-sec but not back then!

that wad the same as me lozdi was told baby measured 6 wks at twelth week scan no sign om my part of mmc that should of told me it was guna take this long kina wish id done medical way now as no chance of d and c as im totally scared of anything surgical.:nope:


----------



## Emum

Morning everyone. Hope the earache is better Lozdi. It's the one kind of pain I can't bear.

FF gave me my crosshairs today, for Thursday as I hoped for. It's rating my chances as "good" rather than "high" which is also to be expected given DH wasn't around for the 2 days before ovulation. The Chinese herbs are becoming a bit more tolerable now, though I confess I haven't taken this morning's dose yet. DH has just left for another trip abroad, and the kids are all a bit unsettled as he's been away a lot lately. In a funny way, I don't mind so much this time, as he will be away for most of the 2ww so won't be scrutinising me for positive signs, and will probably forgot that's where we are in the cycle :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you then Emum. When will you test or are you not an early tester? 
Loz, hope the earache soon goes. It's awful when you can't take anything for the pain. 
It's been a very quiet weekend here. Edie is still recovering from her cold and is sleeping loads so we haven't been able to get anywhere. She needs a lot of sleep anyway, more than my friends toddlers seem to, and yesterday her afternoon nap lasted 4 and a half hours so that scuppered our plans of going to Scarborough for the afternoon but the extra sleep has done her the world of good. And the afternoon spent watching repeats of Morse served me well too! 
OH got rejected from the job he was interviewed for on Wednesday on the grounds of being over qualified, but he has the third interview for the purchasing manager job tomorrow morning. I so hope he gets it. 
Hope everybody is having a pleasant and peaceful weekend.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck to your hubby mrs migg x


----------



## elm

Good luck Mr M!!!

Hope your ear is better soon Lozdi :hugs:

:yipee: for the crossbar Emum :D

Hello to everyone else :wave:

Feeling all rubbish and emotional today, missing my baby :( Going to get ready and go for a run I think - stopped when it was all icy and then I was too tired and pregnant. Thinking I should get back out there - it was good for keeping away my depression too.

Bit self absorbed... bleurg! Thanks for being here to moan to! :kiss:

(is it Max off Eastenders? Although he's not got much hair I'm sure he's ginger... I haven't watched any soaps for ages. errr... Bianca?)

x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww elm :hug: you have to feel like that now and again or every day if you're me it's normal :hugs: a run will make you feel loads better it always does me


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hate days like that Elm. I hope you feel better soon. Fili, how are you?


----------



## filipenko32

I just did something silly, I was pottering about the house cleaning and tidying and my sister rang me. Then there was a massive bang on our flat door. I live in a detached house split into 4 flats with shared parking. It was such a loud bang that my sister heard it and said don't answer it (As I'm on my own cos hubby is away and she thinks all London is dangerous, she lives in the sticks). The knocking got louder and louder and my sister was saying not to answer then whoever it was went downstairs and buzzed again and again, with my sister saying don't answer I was terrified!! It all seems silly now. It can't have been urgent cos our car doesn't need moving as my hubby has it. Feel like a prisoner in my own home now lol or maybe my sister saved me and it was a bogeyman!! It was very aggressive banging though...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's strange? Do you think one of your neighbours locked themselves out? Do you get on with your neighbours? Maybe knock and ask one of them if they heard anything or if they saw anyone?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, sorry I just realised they were banging on your flat door. I'm sure it was nothing but I don't blame you for feeling wary. When will hubby be back?


----------



## Emum

It might be worth just poking your head out and checking what's going on fili. If you live in flats it could have been a neighbour trying to tell you to evacuate because there was for example a gas leak, or some other emergency affecting the building.

I live in London too, and it isn't IME any more dangerous than anywhere else, whatever my rural relatives think. My OH is away too at the moment but I still go about my normal life, and answer the door when I need to. Otherwise you end up a prisoner in your own home.


----------



## Emum

It might be worth just poking your head out and checking what's going on fili. If you live in flats it could have been a neighbour trying to tell you to evacuate because there was for example a gas leak, or some other emergency affecting the building.

I live in London too, and it isn't IME any more dangerous than anywhere else, whatever my rural relatives think. My OH is away too at the moment but I still go about my normal life, and answer the door when I need to. Otherwise you end up a prisoner in your own home.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks emum and mrs migg. I told my sister that and I was about to answer it so I'm sure whoever was banging heard me talking... I was just about to open the door. My sister is such a scaredy cat she infected me with it! We live in a nice area it's leafy and they film period dramas here all the time and normally I wouldnt think twice! Hbby back in an hour anyway, I'll get him to investigate, feel silly now!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Ickle - hope the AA man rescued you and your car is all sorted. It's horrible when your cars gives out on you luckily you managed to get to the car park.

Yay for your CH too emum. And Yay for big ov pains to Pichi. On the countdown now in the 2ww. Lots of bfp this month starting with mrsmig!

elm - we all have those days, I had a bad weekend last weekend and can hit us out of the blue sometimes. :hugs:

Fili - I would have hesitated with such aggressive sounding banging too, but I am sure it will all be okay and I am glad OH home soon. I got into the habit of locking the door when OH was away on detachment and still do to his annoyance when he is locked out coming home from work.

Mrmig - I am glad Edie is feeling a bit better. Shame about not getting out and about but I think this week and next weekend is meant to warm.

Hope everyone els okay and having a nice weekend.

afm - my friend was visiting so that was nice to catch up and chat. I made tablet (like kendal mint cake but nicer and with out the mint -so not like mint cake really but its a butter sugar fudge type sweet for those south of the border) for the first time and it has gone really well, in fact I have had to hide it from the OH as he won't stop eating it.

Going to start bd plan this evening. My cbfm oestrogen line has gone very pale, first time its been so light and second line LH start it show so hopefully peak tue/wed!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink! Ohhh definitely sounds like a peak is on the way! Bd planning is a must isn't it otherwise my hubby decides to go on a boy's weekend then or something :trouble: . He's back now so he can open the door if they come back!! Think my af is coming feeling very af-y! And hungry! Anyone else get the munchies before af?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you get that peak soon Pink! Sounds like you have had a productive day. 
Fili, I get the munchies too. In fact lately it's been a good sign that I'm not pregnant as I inhale chocolate.


----------



## filipenko32

What are your fave chocs mrs migg? I culd just eat a whole box of dairy milk right now! Or some choc fudge cake with cream.


----------



## Emum

I can do you an entire lemon drizzle cake if you fancy it Fili. Minus the lovely drenched crunchy top, as DD found it cooling on the side this afternoon, and took it upon herself to appropriate that bit :haha::haha: Funnily enough none of the rest of us fancy it so much now...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, how funny!! Didn't she do something like that the other week as well? 
Fili, my ultimate favourites are those Lindt Lindor ones, I love the creamy centre! I bought OH a box of those for his birthday and he is out tonight so I may have to liberate one....


----------



## filipenko32

Aww emum that sounds so yummy, funny about your dd - she has taste!!! 
I love those too mrs migg, I might have to go to the shop in a minute, :munch:


----------



## too_scared

Emum said:


> I can do you an entire lemon drizzle cake if you fancy it Fili. Minus the lovely drenched crunchy top, as DD found it cooling on the side this afternoon, and took it upon herself to appropriate that bit :haha::haha: Funnily enough none of the rest of us fancy it so much now...

so funny! i am making a lemon drizzle cake right at this very minute :) it is gluten free and dairy free and it is not quite baking as it should right now but i am really hoping it works out!


----------



## Emum

Yes, it was the frosting off the carrot cake a few weeks ago. She has form, I'm afraid!

Just had a lovely bathtime with DS2 who is just learning to talk. He was splashing madly and I shrieked and said, "I'm all wet now" to which he looked at me very indignantly and said "I'm all wet too" :haha::haha: Difference being he was in the bath, so was supposed to be wet...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh how sweet! My dd is also just starting to talk properly, much to my chagrin yesterday when shopping in Lidl, she shouted "Mummy needs wine. Mummy needs wine in a cup." :blush:
I wouldn't mind but I have never even drunk wine in front of her!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Mrsmig that's soo funny!!

Love how your DD takes all the sweet icing off the cakes Emum. I think I used to do that when little too.

Hmm all this talk of lemon drizzle cake and chocolate is making me want to run to the shop.


----------



## pichi

how old is your DD mrs Migs?


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies hope your all well. i have a question to ask i have been doing opk and so far have all been negative much to my frustration but have been doing research on cm and at present i have ewcm what does this mean as tests are negative. xx


----------



## pichi

kelly1973 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well. i have a question to ask i have been doing opk and so far have all been negative much to my frustration but have been doing research on cm and at present i have ewcm what does this mean as tests are negative. xx

kelly - have a look at my chart. i have had EWCM for more than a week on and off and i finally just got a +opk on friday :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, how often are you doing the opks? I find that I start to get fertile cm a few days before I get a positive. The positive can appear quite suddenly and disappear as quickly so if I were you carry on doing 2 or 3 a day and you will possibly see a line in the next day or 2. I never got a positive opk on my first cycle following my last mc though. 
Pichi, Edie was 2 in November. She didn't want her tea tonight as it was "covered in wet.". Gravy.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Kelly, how often are you doing the opks? I find that I start to get fertile cm a few days before I get a positive. The positive can appear quite suddenly and disappear as quickly so if I were you carry on doing 2 or 3 a day and you will possibly see a line in the next day or 2. I never got a positive opk on my first cycle following my last mc though.
> Pichi, Edie was 2 in November. She didn't want her tea tonight as it was "covered in wet.". Gravy.

aw cute, she's like a year older than Pixie-doodle then. she's not speaking as good as that but her vocab is slowly increasing :) your wee one reminds me of my friends little one. he picked up speaking SO quick


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well. i have a question to ask i have been doing opk and so far have all been negative much to my frustration but have been doing research on cm and at present i have ewcm what does this mean as tests are negative. xx

You can have several days of EWCM before you get a positive OPK Kelly, particularly in the first few cycles after a miscarriage. EWCM is caused by increasing oestrogen. You will ovulate when your oestrogen peaks and you get a surge of Luteinising Hormone which triggers your ovary to release the egg.

You MAY be fertile at the moment. EWCM is a very good medium for sperm, so if your OH has very strong sperm, they can potentially survive in EWCM for up to 5 days, though most men's only last 2-3 days. You get a positive OPK anywhere between 12 hours and 3 days before you ovulate. So you could well have EWCM beginning on Monday, not get a positive OPK until Friday and ovulate on Sunday, but you have been potentially fertile and able to conceive between Wednesday and Sunday. The general rule is to keep BDing until all EWCM dries up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Edie will be a year older then Pichi, she will be 3 this November. She was quite a late talker, and was with walking as well. She seems to lack confidence with new things but once she picks things up she comes on really quickly.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh how sweet! My dd is also just starting to talk properly, much to my chagrin yesterday when shopping in Lidl, she shouted "Mummy needs wine. Mummy needs wine in a cup." :blush:
> I wouldn't mind but I have never even drunk wine in front of her!!

Edward, when on holiday this year, was asked by the waitress what he would like to drink, and pointed at my glass of white wine, and shouted "Green Juice" :blush::blush: He's about the same age as Edie (born end of September)


----------



## pinksmarties

I tend to get ewcm for about 4-5 days before +ve opk especially since starting EPO (I input creamy into FF otherwise it confuses it a bit!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a lovely age isn't it Emum. Pichi it's great when they start saying funny things. 
Marks friend baked him a lemon drizzle cake for his birthday. Needless to say I am now scoffing some. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg that's so funny about Edie saying covered in wet for the gravy bless her!


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope your all well. i have a question to ask i have been doing opk and so far have all been negative much to my frustration but have been doing research on cm and at present i have ewcm what does this mean as tests are negative. xx
> 
> You can have several days of EWCM before you get a positive OPK Kelly, particularly in the first few cycles after a miscarriage. EWCM is caused by increasing oestrogen. You will ovulate when your oestrogen peaks and you get a surge of Luteinising Hormone which triggers your ovary to release the egg.
> 
> You MAY be fertile at the moment. EWCM is a very good medium for sperm, so if your OH has very strong sperm, they can potentially survive in EWCM for up to 5 days, though most men's only last 2-3 days. You get a positive OPK anywhere between 12 hours and 3 days before you ovulate. So you could well have EWCM beginning on Monday, not get a positive OPK until Friday and ovulate on Sunday, but you have been potentially fertile and able to conceive between Wednesday and Sunday. The general rule is to keep BDing until all EWCM dries up.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies, having probs at min dp is having probs in that department says he feels under pressure arrrrrrrrhhh it all seems against me, why o why is this happening :cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly, my OH had a phase of that straight after mc. I think he saw how anxious/upset/desperate I was and he too felt under pressure and that bd was not fun but now he is more 'okay' with it all. He still has problems but that is more due to fact we bd way more often than we would normally (he is not a young spring chicken anymore!) and I just try to time it right so we don't do it too often and wear him out. I am sure things will calm down and things will sort themselves out It is still very early for you both after mc and lots of emotions that still need to be felt.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's so common from what I read on here Kelly. It is just another crappy thing about this crappy crappy situation. You feel so sad for what should have been, you just want it back and the emotional fallout causes stuff like this that makes it feel ten times worse. It's early days for you and him. You never stop being sad about it but I promise you it gets a bit easier and hopefully the same will go for him and he will not feel so pressured. I so hope you get pregnant again quickly. It took me 5 cycles after my first mc and if I don't get a bfp this month it will be another 5 since my last one and it feels like forever. But to anybody else it's just a few months. We're all here for you.


----------



## kelly1973

I hope so dont wanna miss the eggy. hes quite abit older then me and he keeps saying he feels pressured to perform. i really am trying to be calm.


----------



## Alandsa

kelly1973 said:


> Thanks ladies, having probs at min dp is having probs in that department says he feels under pressure arrrrrrrrhhh it all seems against me, why o why is this happening :cry:

aww don't worry, DH had this the other day, felt all stressed out as he wasn't prepared to be in action the other night. Took a good chat and he felt find the next day. I think we just need to be really reassuring and normalise that they will feel understandably feel under pressure, but that it isn't all his responsibility to make it happen. That it's our responsibility to help them feel in the mood too. I have seen some ladies talk about using porn, we haven't done that yey but it's an option. Could you let him have the control over when to do it, but decide between you how often etc. so he can get himself 'prepared' in what ever eat he needs?


----------



## kelly1973

Alandsa said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, having probs at min dp is having probs in that department says he feels under pressure arrrrrrrrhhh it all seems against me, why o why is this happening :cry:
> 
> aww don't worry, DH had this the other day, felt all stressed out as he wasn't prepared to be in action the other night. Took a good chat and he felt find the next day. I think we just need to be really reassuring and normalise that they will feel understandably feel under pressure, but that it isn't all his responsibility to make it happen. That it's our responsibility to help them feel in the mood too. I have seen some ladies talk about using porn, we haven't done that yey but it's an option. Could you let him have the control over when to do it, but decide between you how often etc. so he can get himself 'prepared' in what ever eat he needs?Click to expand...

Yes i think i need to calm down abit hes now got it into his head that its his age...:cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We dtd 5 days on the trot this cycle and by the end of it OH was pooped, and it was looking for a while like we might not manage it. He is 45 and said in his younger days it wouldn't have been a problem at all. But to be honest by that 5th night I was struggling as well and I was very dry. If it carries on being a problem try the herbal Viagra you can get. Before my OH lost loads of weight, when we were ttc Edie he couldn't manage it at all so we used that and it worked for us.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> We dtd 5 days on the trot this cycle and by the end of it OH was pooped, and it was looking for a while like we might not manage it. He is 45 and said in his younger days it wouldn't have been a problem at all. But to be honest by that 5th night I was struggling as well and I was very dry. If it carries on being a problem try the herbal Viagra you can get. Before my OH lost loads of weight, when we were ttc Edie he couldn't manage it at all so we used that and it worked for us.

hah we were 4 days on the trot then one off yest then again today :haha: i'm knackered :blush:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> We dtd 5 days on the trot this cycle and by the end of it OH was pooped, and it was looking for a while like we might not manage it. He is 45 and said in his younger days it wouldn't have been a problem at all. But to be honest by that 5th night I was struggling as well and I was very dry. If it carries on being a problem try the herbal Viagra you can get. Before my OH lost loads of weight, when we were ttc Edie he couldn't manage it at all so we used that and it worked for us.

ooooh where do i get that ill try anything:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We either got it online or from a Chinese herbalist shop. I got a VERY strange look from the woman in the shop buying that when I was 9 months pregnant! I wanted the baby out!!


----------



## Alandsa

Kelly - it's only natural that it may make you feel worried. We have enough things to worry about with all of the TTC , it's only natural that it will feel difficult if DH is feeling under pressure. Regardless of age it's hard to keep going daily (no pun intended) DH and i are 30 and we are exhausted. I don't think O is even here yet but I daren't stop with the daily BD lol

And get yourself some pre-seed or conceive plus as it really helps with dryness, and makes it easier for DH to enter even if he hasn't got a stonker :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A stonker :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Alandsa said:


> Kelly - it's only natural that it may make you feel worried. We have enough things to worry about with all of the TTC , it's only natural that it will feel difficult if DH is feeling under pressure. Regardless of age it's hard to keep going daily (no pun intended) DH and i are 30 and we are exhausted. I don't think O is even here yet but I daren't stop with the daily BD lol
> 
> And get yourself some pre-seed or conceive plus as it really helps with dryness, and makes it easier for DH to enter even if he hasn't got a stonker :)

Stonker lmao:spermy:


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao @ stonker. My DH always feels like I'm pestering him for sex because I have a higher sex drive than him thanks to PCOS lol! I used to just wait for him to initiate so I wasn't bugging him all the time but I've had to do it to try and make sure we DTD at the right time. So I've started doing it all month, so he doesn't feel like I just want him for his swimmers and I lie down afterwards for 10 mins to "get my breath back" again all month long. Its all little things but it seems to have helped us. 

Car got fixed pretty quickly, luckily it was just an ignition coil so took a couple of mins and only cost £45 thankfully. So I got to help mum with the wallpapering. Took us until 7pm but it looked really good. We went to visit my Granda afterwards and he's doing really well. Looks like he'll be home this weekend.

I stopped off at my folks on the way home so I could eat and I picked up my bracelet. It's lovely! I've got pics that I'll post when I get to work.

Oh and my Saturday started when my drunk friend phoned me at 4.30am asking if he could stay because the guy he was supposed to be staying with was arguing with his daughter. I said no and he kept phoning and texting so I put my phone on silent and he rang the house phone! By this time it was 6.30 so I let him come round. I was supposed to be giving him a lift home anyway that morning. So by the time I got home at 1030pm I was really knackered. 

Yesterday I decided to finally start the 30 Day Shred. It's so hard! I couldn't finish it but I was stupid and didn't put on a bra before I started so jumping jacks didn't work lol! I'm going to do it again tonight and I'm going to push myself to complete it this time. 

I've had a really busy weekend for once but it's been good. I'm temping again and taking the agnus castus. Oh and the EPO that I nearly forgot about. So fingers crossed this ismy cycle :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Ickle! Apart from the drunken friend (aren't they just great?) it sounds like you have had a good weekend. Great news about your granda, and I can't wait to see the necklace.


----------



## pichi

Good luck with the 30ds! It is tough but you will see your body become stronger even in a few days!
Afm I am FINALLY in the tww now ... Took long enough!


----------



## ickle pand

Here's my bracelet and the clasp :) The pics aren't great, it looks much prettier in real life.
 



Attached Files:







Bracelet.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7









Bracelet 2.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Pichi. It's tougher than it looks but if it was easy there'd be no point in it. Yay for being in the 2WW. I'm looking forward to a good few BFP's this cycle!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome to the 2ww Pichi! I'm almost in week 2 of the 2ww, the worst bit!
Ickle the bracelet and clasp are beautiful! Lucky you!!
Mark has his interview today at 11.30, then it's all over, one way or another. After all this it will be devastating if he doesn't get it.


----------



## pichi

i think i'm going to pre-occupy myself this tww - take up a craft or something. might haul my sewing machine out and make some seat cushions for Pixies table... last months went quick-ish :s

ickle that bracelet is nice :)


----------



## fayewest

Really confused .........

Got up this morning to light bleeding, first day of AF type bleeding, def not implantation type as super red and way more than implantation would be. am only 6dpo, maybe I did ovulate majorly early and ff didnt see it ;0(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:-( Faye that's really strange. How long has your cycle been? Has it happened before? 
Pichi that sounds like a plan. I wish I was creative, I was considering taking up playing Castleville on Facebook. Not quite as constructive!!


----------



## ickle pand

I've taken up knitting again, mine is to stop me wanting to eat junk food because I'm bored, but I'm sure it'll help during the 2WW too.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> :-( Faye that's really strange. How long has your cycle been? Has it happened before?
> Pichi that sounds like a plan. I wish I was creative, I was considering taking up playing Castleville on Facebook. Not quite as constructive!!

27 days ... I am always over 32, and always ovulate days 19-21. really sad and confused ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

Faye, how do you confirm ovulation? It could just be that, for any of a million reasons, you ovulated early this cycle.


----------



## Emum

Faye, my last cycle was weird too. I started to spot on 7dpo, spotted for 4 days and then AF started in full earnest. I'm basing the ovulation day on the results of an OPK as I didn't temp that month. I mentioned it to my gynaecologist when I saw him for a smear last week, and he said sometimes you do get an odd cycle even if you are normally bang on regular, and usually it means that for whatever reason you didn't ovulate that month, even if your body geared up to by having an LH surge. He said it would have no long term implications and had no relevance to my fertility status, other of course than being one month when I couldn't conceive.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I temp and use OPKs, and in fact had a positive opk 7 days ago

Emum - It was my first proper since the mc so maybe that could be something to do with it. I did take clomid so I assume I should have ovulated, its just so strange, as i had ovulation pains in line wit my 'supposed' ovulation date too.

At school they warm you if you so much as sniff a boy you'll get pregnant! They lie!


----------



## ickle pand

I think the m/c is to blame then if that's your first proper cycle since. My LP was 3 days shorter the cycle after mine. Click on my ticker if you want a look but you'll have to scroll right down to June :)


----------



## pichi

haha yeah, if it was as easy as they tell you in sex ed!


----------



## ickle pand

I know - I remember them telling us we could get pregnant while we were on our period. Maybe it's different when you're a teenager and your hormones are going mental but that seems so far fetched now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My first cycle after my mc I don't think I ov'd at all, and the one after I only had a 9 day luteal phase. It seems to have settled down now. 
OH thinks the interview went well and will find out tomorrow.


----------



## fayewest

Just feels so so crap to be honest, can barely focus on work or anything this morning, am working from home office so thankfully I dont have to speak to anyone, its really obvious when I am miserable as i talk constantly the rest of the time.

I just don't understand how I had a positive opk days ago if I had already ovulated, maybe it is similar to what your gyno said Emum and I simply didn't ovulate this cycle, with clomid I should have though, it just all seems so hopeless, esp if I didn't ovulate as thats 1 less cycle of clomid I have to use ....


----------



## pinksmarties

faye - my first cycle fter mc my LP was only 9days and after that was 13-15 so it does seem likely that despite +ve opk you may not have ovulated. Hopefully it will be a more normal cycle next month.:hugs:

Hi ladies,

Ickle - your bracelet is wonderful and I especially love the clasp!! What talented Dad you have. Glad you got sorted with the car and managed to get the wallpaper up; you'll be knckered tonight. When do you start bding as I know you are only a couple of days behind me cd?

Mrsmig - I really hope it all goes well for Mark this morning and that he gets this job. I really want ti tto be the start of good news for you this month.

afm - got going with the bding yesterday evening, although still high today on cbfm going by the darkening lines on the opks I will probably get my peak tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink, and good luck! Anyone watching Loose Women? Talking about that stem cell research into having an unlimited supply of eggs, and saying everything should be left to nature. Ignorant harridans :growlmad:
Faye I really hope you feel better soon. I wish I could offer you some advice but all I can do is sympathise. It feels so rubbish doesn't it :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not really sure when to start the BDing since my cycles have been so unpredictable. I'm on CD10 now with a forecasted fertile period from CD17 to 22, so I suppose I'd better get a plan of action. I'll speak to DH tonight about it and see what he thinks. All suggestions welcome though. 

What's your plan pink?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I thought such research was fab news and I those ladies clearly have never been though any of this. I'm at work so not watching but I can imagine what they are saying.

ickle - my fetile days/ ov is a lot more predictable than I think your is so I plan to bd yesterday,tue and wed, assuming ov on wednesday. I have done 1 opk at 11am the the line is definitely getting darker so I may get a positive later on this evening (It did that last month +ve opk at 9pm) which made bd schedule out of whack and therefore I wasn't confident of bfp. If it does like going to be a +ve tonight then I might grab him again tonight and then wednesday am, but we'll see. I don't think he'll be able to do everyday for the next 3 days which would have been ideal!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish I ovulated nice and early like you Pink! Cd17 seems to be my day on my longer cycles now but it's better than cd19 after my Eric. 
That sounds like a good plan Pink, get the boys in the barracks. Good luck Ickle too.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a good plan. Ideally I'll like every 2 days between now and getting my first peak, then 3 days in a row, but getting DH onboard with that, when it might be for two weeks, might be tricky.


----------



## elm

Hello :kiss:

I read all the posts and then my head goes blank when I get to the reply bit. I'm going to have to start taking notes!!!

How did Mr M's interview go Mrs M?

Sorry that you seem to be having af so soon after ov Faye - doesn't mean anything for certain though :hugs: x

Is the 30 day shred an exercise thing or food thing or both? I managed a bit of a run yesterday, think I might have pushed it a bit too much, my poor heart...!! I was doing c25k before all the snow & ice and pregnancy tiredness so had a go at week 3 of it yesterday and got just over half the way through.. might try week 2 tomorrow!!

Still feeling crappy, wondering if it's pmt - loads of ewcm but I was naughty and did an opk and it was negative (which means I don't have to worry about deciding to ttc this cycle or not!!)

Everything crossed for you pink and all 2ww for bfp people :hugs: 

x

eta. is it 20 days after you stop bleeding that counts as af or 20 days from miscarrying? I've got to wait til 8th March to hope for af if it's from the end of bleeding. booooo!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> A stonker :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## fayewest

Any one able to stomach a tmi update?


----------



## pinksmarties

elm - not sure about the bleeding thing. I counted first day of bleeding/erpc as CD1 but am not sure if you count 20 days from then or 20 from when bleeding stopped. Sorry not much help.

Hi loz!!

Faye - nothing is tmi really!! - so crack on and tell us!


----------



## Lozdi

Faye did you have a scan this cycle? If you have any ovarian cysts they can cause seemingly random bleeding, although I think it usually comes with pain.

Ladies I got taken down by the tummy bug yesterday ohhhhhhhhhh it was horrible! I threw up more times in the space of 12 hours than I have so far from morning sickness. Couldn't even keep any water down. OH was a sweety and looked after me and put up with me hogging the whole sofa. Today I feel like I just came out of a war. Bellybean HB still good but I worry a bit if the bug affected him. I just got my appetite back so going to make up for it.

Ickle the bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Pink

Well when I wiped and saw the bleed before lunch, I used a tampon. On removal there is no more 'red' blood just a load of brown gunk ... so maybe it's not the beginning on AF, although I def didnt experience this on my BFP cycle and had a lot more pain that cycle too. soooooooooo confusing! I have broken out in spots too ;0( 

Hi Loz - No scan, I was not offered one, in fact on any cycle so far, I don't know why not, I will bring that up next time I see my doctor.

Icke - The bracelet is lovely x


----------



## Alandsa

faye - have you got a link to your chart?

re the gunk - is there any chance it could be left over semen mixed with blood or CM mixed with blood perhaps?


----------



## pinksmarties

How much red blood was there when you wiped earlier? It may be an IB if you are 9dpo but I am not sure and don't want to get your hopes up as most IB is pink/brown. Thiis is how my AF sometimes start, red tinge then brown cm before full red bleeding. The first few cycles after mc can be altered and I really hope this may be implantation!


----------



## fayewest

The last cycle when I was pregnant, I just had tinged mucus so it is def not that for sure, and of course I assume that each cycle has to be like that to be a bfp. 

In my head, it's just clearing out since the MC, I am def not getting my hopes up this cycle as it just leads to being so incredibly sad each time, although I am confused by the red blood, it was alot on a tissue when I wiped and I honestly thought, for sure, it was the beginning of my AF, maybe it is, just a funny cycle.

Just trying to get FF to post my cycle info


----------



## Emum

Faye, this was how my last cycle was for me, and what I meant when I said I was spotting for 4 days before AF started. I tried to convince myself it was implantation bleeding, but mine wasn't, though yours might be. From what I read at the time though, the more days it continues for, the less likely it is to be an implantation bleed. Fingers crossed yours is all gone tomorrow.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Emum - I am telling myself its not and just a weird cycle, as it doesn't resemble my bfp cycle, really awful that our bodies behave differently every cycle so as just to confuse us ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

Elm - when theres lots to catch up on, I press the multi quote button for all the posts I want to reply to and then I delete them and just put people's names so it looks like I've remembered everything :)

The 30 Day Shred is just an exercise DVD. It's a tough one though. 

Loz - Glad you're feeling better. Your bellybean will be well protected, its you that will suffer. 

Faye - That does sound confusing. There really is no rhyme or reason to your cycle after a m/c so it's just a matter of seeing what happens and waiting for it to settle down. I think the first AF is always going to be emotional though, because it's a physical reminder of what happened.


----------



## Emum

Lozdi, I too am sure baby will be fine. I had the most hideous food poisoning/tummy bug at around 17/18 weeks and we ended up calling the obstetrician as I was so ill. Literally sitting on the loo, vomiting into a bucket, virtually non stop for 3 days. He said the most dangerous thing was to get dehydrated, and to use the diarolyte rehydration sachets to get fluid back into my system as quickly as possible, but that it was me who would be feeling rubbish - the baby would be fine, as he turned out to be.


----------



## fayewest

Loz - So sorry you are so ill, I second Emum, you need to make sure you are hydrated, I really hope it passes quickly for you x


----------



## Lozdi

For a time I couldn't keep water down but soon as I could I rehydrated fast. It helps that I crave water!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This site is unbearably slow tonight. 
Well obviously I'm not symptom spotting, but as it happens I have had a lot of heartburn. And sore boobs. But I'm sure it's coincidence.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz that sounds horrible. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> This site is unbearably slow tonight.
> Well obviously I'm not symptom spotting, but as it happens I have had a lot of heartburn. And sore boobs. But I'm sure it's coincidence.

lets hope its a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Emum

We're PUPO remember Mrs M. So of course we have symptoms.

Mine are sudden aversion to coffee, sharp cramps yesterday and a temp dip today, and increased appetite.

FF says my test date is 8 March. That seems a lifetime away :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Silly me Emum, of course! I'm loving the sound of your symptoms! I'm not sure if the sore boobs are due to the fact that Edie and OH have kindly passed on their cold and suddenly my whole body aches. Oh, and I felt nauseous this morning before I ate.


----------



## sarah_anne

elm said:


> Hello :kiss:
> 
> I read all the posts and then my head goes blank when I get to the reply bit. I'm going to have to start taking notes!!!
> 
> How did Mr M's interview go Mrs M?
> 
> Sorry that you seem to be having af so soon after ov Faye - doesn't mean anything for certain though :hugs: x
> 
> Is the 30 day shred an exercise thing or food thing or both? I managed a bit of a run yesterday, think I might have pushed it a bit too much, my poor heart...!! I was doing c25k before all the snow & ice and pregnancy tiredness so had a go at week 3 of it yesterday and got just over half the way through.. might try week 2 tomorrow!!
> 
> Still feeling crappy, wondering if it's pmt - loads of ewcm but I was naughty and did an opk and it was negative (which means I don't have to worry about deciding to ttc this cycle or not!!)
> 
> Everything crossed for you pink and all 2ww for bfp people :hugs:
> 
> x
> 
> eta. is it 20 days after you stop bleeding that counts as af or 20 days from miscarrying? I've got to wait til 8th March to hope for af if it's from the end of bleeding. booooo!

Hi Elm!
My doctor told me that it's 20 days with NO bleeding that counts as af. Hope that helps!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope everyone is well - internet being very slow tonight and I ahve been struggling to get on. 

Hi Sarah-anne!!

Loz - glad you are feeling a bit better and managing to keep the fluids down.

Mrsmig - really, really hoping Mark gets good news tomorrow. I am glad they are not making you wait for so long this time. I know I am lucky to have near normal cycles and ov on cd 14. Even waiting those 3-4 extra days would be so frustrating as AF starting to ov already seems like such a long time. After this month though you won't have to worry about that!

emum - great sounding symptoms!

My opks have started to fade as the day went on, but my last one half an hour ago seems to be getting darker again. None were near +ve but I was getting a bit worried when they kept getting lighter (I have done them every 4hrs! - 5 in total, poas addict) so hopefully still on track for peak/+opk tomorrow.The last 3 today were from the new batch opk and although same 20mui so look a bit different so maybe that explains it a bit. LOTS of ewcm so its all looking good.


----------



## elm

ickle pand said:


> Elm - when theres lots to catch up on, I press the multi quote button for all the posts I want to reply to and then I delete them and just put people's names so it looks like I've remembered everything :)
> =

ikle, this is genius!!!! Thank you!!!! Will look into the exercise DVD, would be something I could (attempt) to do at home so wouldn't need dp to be around to be with ds :thumbup:

Hope you're feeling loads better Lozdi :flower:

Faye :hugs:

Thank you Sarah Anne - will be patient and not hope for anything too soon then!!! Lots of :dust: for this cycle!!


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Hope everyone is well - internet being very slow tonight and I ahve been struggling to get on.
> 
> Hi Sarah-anne!!
> 
> Loz - glad you are feeling a bit better and managing to keep the fluids down.
> 
> Mrsmig - really, really hoping Mark gets good news tomorrow. I am glad they are not making you wait for so long this time. I know I am lucky to have near normal cycles and ov on cd 14. Even waiting those 3-4 extra days would be so frustrating as AF starting to ov already seems like such a long time. After this month though you won't have to worry about that!
> 
> emum - great sounding symptoms!
> 
> My opks have started to fade as the day went on, but my last one half an hour ago seems to be getting darker again. None were near +ve but I was getting a bit worried when they kept getting lighter (I have done them every 4hrs! - 5 in total, poas addict) so hopefully still on track for peak/+opk tomorrow.The last 3 today were from the new batch opk and although same 20mui so look a bit different so maybe that explains it a bit. LOTS of ewcm so its all looking good.

Hi Pink!! How are you sweetie?

I have my next scan tomorrow! So excited! Baby will actually look like a baby!


----------



## ickle pand

That's so exciting Sarah-Anne! Looking forward to seeing the pic. 

AFM - I managed to complete the 30DS, although I may have made a few of the moves extra easy. I had a bath straight after so fingers crossed I won't get too stiff. I think I'm going to stick to Level 1 until I've mastered it and then move up. 

Didn't get to speak to DH about out plan of action because I was too tired by the time he came to bed but we're both in tonight so will do it then. Oh DH had lost 7lbs more which is 15 in total now. He's feeling very proud of himself and you can really see the difference. His BMI is now in the overweight range rather than obese. I'm looking forward to my weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## pinksmarties

Can't wait to see the pic Sarah-anne!! So exciting.

ickle -well done to your OH! Looking forward to seeing how much weight you have lost tonight. Do you have scales at home as I would be tempted to weigh myself there too!!

Mrmig - really rooting for Mark today. I hope he hears this morning and they won't drag it out all day. I'll be busy working so won't get chance to get on the pc until 12ish.

Hi everyone else!

afm - another high on the cbfm so a little disappointed but the LH is definitely there and oestrogen line much paler so I hope it has read it right or the peak turns up tomorrow. Will still be opk-ing all day again though as last time I got my +ve 9pm.


----------



## fayewest

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/310361

Morning ladies, I have had another temp raise today, but as it doesnt follow my last bfp cycle I am not getting excited ... 5 days and I will know either way xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink. Hope you get that peak soon. I'm at work today, 12-8 so I will let you know as soon as I hear from Mark if they ring him this afternoon. 
Ickle well done on completing the 30ds. Doesn't matter if you made it a bit easier to start off with, you are building your stamina and doing it and that's the main thing. 
Sarah, can't wait to see your scan pic. 
Loz hope you are feeling better today. 
Afm, I feel cack. Mark caught Edie's cold and has given it straight to me. I am SUCH a baby with colds, I really suffer. It's my weakness and I struggle to shake them off without getting a chest or sinus infection so it's a bit of a blow. 
I had the most terrible nights sleep last night, all night I was thinking about marks job and it really seemed to prey on my mind, along with wondering if I was pregnant. I took my temp just after 5 as I needed to get up to go for a wee as that had also been keeping me awake, so I temped then and it was 37.16. I managed to nod off till 7ish and temped again and it was a bit lower, 37.00. I've gone with the first one but added sleep deprived and illness as it really is quite a jump up. Not sure if it's the cold or lack of sleep that has caused it to raise. 
Could really do without a day of knuckle busting sweat inducing massage! 
Hope you all have good days.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Faye, fingers crossed for you anyway.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - sorry you feel so sad with cold ;0( Fingers crossed for hubby, maybe you can celebrate with a nice menthol bath (that always helps me when I have a cold ) xx


----------



## fayewest

ps .... I know what you mean about no sleep, I was up stressing about the house aaallllllllll night long! That and Mr P's snoring!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink it's tomorrow I weigh in. I'll come on here as soon as I get in though :) I do have scales but I'm not using them. They really discourage it in the counselling. A lot of people on "normal" diets like WW or SW weigh themselves daily and if they've lost, they then allow themselves a treat which isn't really the point of being on a diet. 

Mrs Mig - Got my fingers crossed for Mr Mig. Let us know how he gets on.

Faye - Good luck for when you test. It's a stressful time when it's so close to the m/c.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, we live in a rented house at the moment with crappy landlords and our bathroom is grim :-( 
They won't put a new suite in even though ours has been in for around 20+ years. They did a few "improvements" a couple of months ago and it looks worse. I only shower, I haven't had a bath in there since I was in labour! it's a quick in and out job, could never have a relaxing bath there. But my mum bought me a steam inhalation cup so I think I'll try some menthol in there. 
Ickle good luck with the weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - shame you cant have a bath but the cup will be just as good I am sure ... Looks like I might be moving into a house without a bath in a few weeks, the plasterer laughed when I told him our move in date, thats always a worrying thing! ;0) 

In other news, no more bleed at all today, but not getting my hopes up, like I said it feels so different from the bfp cycle I dont believe its going to happen this time around x


----------



## Alandsa

fayewest said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/310361
> 
> Morning ladies, I have had another temp raise today, but as it doesnt follow my last bfp cycle I am not getting excited ... 5 days and I will know either way xx

eek Faye its looking good! you might have an implantation dp there especially as you have also had spotting :D excited for you! FXd!! :dust:

also i dont think they necessarily follow the same BFP symptoms etc?


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww :hugs: mrsmig, sorry you feel so rubbish from this cold, hopefully it will be a short one. The last thing you feel like doing is anything physical so I hope its not a full day of massages. I'm feeling a little guilty now of my treatments tomorrow! It's a pain not having a bath to help your relax but maybe the steamer thing will help.

ickle - sorry just looking forward to seeing how much you lose. Men do tend to lose weight faster so don't be do disheartened if your OH loses more weight sooner than you, you will still get there!!

Faye - Finger crossed it was IB and that you get no more bleeding as your chart is looking very good with today temp rise!!

HI loz - hope you are feeling better today.

Hi alandsa!

afm - I did an opk at 12 noon and its a definite +ve so bit annoyed theat cbfm didn't pick it up this morning. So still on track for bding tonight and tomorrow. I can't wait to get home tonight and use a digi opk as everytime I have used them its at the end of the surge and I never get a smily face. Also feeling very nauseous this morning, same aas last month before ov so looking good!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks pink. You ladies have been really supportive and it helps loads. My DH has a lot less weight than me to lose, so I know that I'll be doing this on my own for a while after he's finished but it'll help get me used to being around food again. 

AFM - I'm very excited. I think I just got EWCM when I wiped - I hardly ever get enough to even look at except when it's creamy. Hopefully this means the EPO and AC are doing the trick.

DH just called me and tried to embarrass me by trying to talk about our DTD schedule while I'm at work. He's got his own office and I'm in an open plan, so had to chose my words very carefully lol! He asked if I was going to start temping again and I told him I've already been doing it. He sleeps like the dead lol! He asked what my "bump chart" said. He gets confused bless him. He's happy to do whatever I want to do so I said as often as possible lol! 

I'm going to speak to him properly tonight, when I don't have to watch what I'm saying. I can't decide if we should just do it as much as possible or if we should go for daily/every second day until peak. Where's fili when you need her? Lol!


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Every other day my doc said is best for baby making, I had to start to 'seduce' Mr P with various sexy dances and stuff (tmi I know!) so as he didnt feel I was abusing him for his sperm. I read it in a French newspaper, that French women who are having trouble ttc never loose the romance and theatre of the deed, so the man cant complain about feeling knackered! Funny really, they should hardly complain, good that your boy isn't and does what he is told! 

Thanks Alandsa and Pink, I am trying to rule it out as a possibility so I dont get too crazy this cycle ... but it's hard not to obsess too much. It is a very strange bleed if not! ... I wonder what the temp will be tomorrow, I really hope higher again! ;0)


----------



## ayclobes

7days late and not pregnant..ugh. Seen my new re 2/23 he wants to start doing a trigger shot before I O or around the time to give it the extra push..I did kinda want to do femara with the trigger..but since I o on my own, he doesnt wanna over stimulate me. I'm just waiting for the call from my midwife once they have the plan drawn up, so i can know how much we really have to pay for the treatments. Our ins. covers iui, injectibles ect so thats good! it basically covers infertility treatments too!


----------



## fayewest

Ayclobes - Are you 100% sure you are not pregnant? Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## Alandsa

*ickle pand* - lol @ DH calling you at work!! aww he sounds really good at trying to make sense of what you need :) well i quite like the SMEP which is to BD every other day until you get a +ve OPK then you do it three times i think and miss a day, then once more for luck

I pretty much followed SMEP (except did 4 BDs in a row) for the four days bfeore O, didnt BD on O or after O and got my BFP 

this time as im not sure if i can rely on OPKs i have been doing it daily, so i shall continue daily now until one day after O (just to be sure)

*faye* - yeah i can really understand that you dont want to get your hopes up :) but yes its very hard not to obsess too much, i feel like its all i think about lol i keep comparing my graphs from last cycle when i got my BFP. Yes FXd for high temps tomorrow :D

p.s. please put your chart link in your signature so i can stalk it hehe ;)

Hi *Pink* :hi: sorry to hear the CBFM didnt pick it up but glad you got a +ve! I got my first +ve OK of this cycle today too. BD awayyyy :sex: im pretty sure mine is +ve but i did two just to be sure as the control lines seem a bit patchy sometimes on these OPKs. 

i am exhausted from BDing daily - i think i weigh more with all DHs sperm on board :lol:

todays OPK :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346206&amp;d=1330432841


----------



## ickle pand

Oh no, he complains plenty. You'd think I was doing something awful to him. I use those times to remind him about all the blood tests, ultrasounds (aka dildo cam), the HSG, the laps for endometriosis and just how invasive IVF would be for me. Though I'm sure the though of him having to "self love" in a cup seems worse to him lol!


----------



## ickle pand

I really need to google different ideas about timing. I'm sure I've read that every 2nd day is more for when there's a male factor but I could be making that up. Lol!


----------



## Meachy

Hi ladies, i haven't posted much as I had a few bad months, on the verge of depression with ttc so took a break ntnp, just couldn't understand why it wasn't happening. I feel so much better since the due date has passed (end of Jan) I feel more positve again now and we are back on track :) trying preseed this cycle (cycle 7 since loss) 

goodluck ladies I wish you all so much luck :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I know the men have it so hard (no pun intended!!)

:haha: 'self love' in a cup, I can't imagine my OH doing that either!

I just phone OH up at work too to tell him I was thinking sexy thoughts of him, to set the gears in motion for later. He just laughed and in reality I was really thinking 'I just want to get the washing on' and what to have for tea when I get home!!


----------



## fayewest

ickle pand said:


> Oh no, he complains plenty. You'd think I was doing something awful to him. I use those times to remind him about all the blood tests, ultrasounds (aka dildo cam), the HSG, the laps for endometriosis and just how invasive IVF would be for me. Though I'm sure the though of him having to "self love" in a cup seems worse to him lol!

Ickle - that made me lol ... honestly they are rubbish arent they, much as we love them dearly!!


----------



## fayewest

I am a bit crampy now, not too bad but feels a bit strange and AF-y ... Not holding out too much hope.

Meachy - Sorry its been so tough, you are in the right place xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I tried sexting DH, to get him in the mood but he's no good at it lol! He doesn't always have his phone on him when he's at work or he'll read it and then have to do something and forget to reply. I don't want to do all the running everytime though, or he'll expect it all the time lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He didn't get it :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw no :( After all that hassle with interviews :hug:


----------



## fayewest

Really, really sorry to hear that Mrs Miggs ;0( xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no, I am so so sorry mrsmig!! Did they give a reason/feedback? Sending lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi meachy, glad you re feeling more positive and getting backttc. I use preseed too and love it.


----------



## Alandsa

ickle pand - dildo cam :haha: LOL!! that thing is scary looking too isnt it lol

yes i heard that the 2 days before is good - i just read Charting your way to Conception which talks about BDing schedules https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/ffhandbook.html

but yeah i think every other day during fertile window is if there is a male factor

Meachy - im sorry you have been feeling low :( glad to hear that you feel back on track now. are you charting or doing anything else such as OPKs?



Mrs Miggins said:


> He didn't get it :cry:

awww im so sorry Mrs M :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: are you both able to have some time this evening to look after yourselves? like a takeaway / film or something? xx


----------



## mohini12

mrs miggin-sorry to hearr he didnt get it.
pink-g.l for ovulation.
loz-hope feeling better today
fili,ickle,hope,emum how are you ladies.
i am still in stress thinking only about my sister.her scan shows no sac. 22mm endometrioses.but
her dr.still advice her to wait for a week she has a hope possitive pregnacy.my sister is in severe stress.has BP170/100.and fever too.


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, long time no speak :hi:

I just wanted to thank you all for the support you gave me early in this thread and the other one, I really don't think I could've kept going without having you here to spill everything to:hugs: I thought you might like to know I got my :bfp: this morning:happydance:Thank you again for all the support you gave and gl to you all xx :dust:


----------



## mohini12

congrats and goodluck to motherhood journey.


----------



## ickle pand

Yay Aunty Lolo! So happy for you :) Keep us posted with updates.


----------



## pichi

congrats on the bfp :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations Aunty!! Fab lines on that little pic! Wonderful news!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi can i join? I had a miscarriage a couple weeks ago, only stopped bleeding at the weekend but we are straight back at it!! We are so desperate for baby no2!


----------



## pinksmarties

Got my smiley face on the opk digi - really excited now!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi erinsmummy - welcome and sorry for your loss. Most of us started ttc straight away as I certainly felt it helped with the sadness and grieving. Hopefully you will get your bfp soon. Do you do opks/temp?


----------



## pinksmarties

Double post - bloody internet.


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Auntyloulou xx

Hi Erinsmummy - sorry for your loss, you are in the right place ;0(

Pink - Quick, get on it!!!

Mohini - Sorry about your sister ;0( xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I will once he gets home!!

Mohini - sorry to hear that about your sister. I don't really understand what is happening, has she had her bloods checked?


----------



## Lozdi

Aww Mrs Miggins I'm sorry he didn't get it, I really really thought he would. :hugs:

Mohini I don't think a lining of 22mm is good unless in pregnancy, I hope they will watch your sister carefully with good follow ups.

Hi Erinsmummy, I'm sorry for your loss- and you have come to the right place, there is alot of support here!

Lolo, congratulations! :happydance:

I'm still floored from the past week of poorly. Not sure how I shall manage the school run on the morrow!

So....there be symptoms spotted and smily opk's I see...good good!


----------



## too_scared

congratulations Auntylolo!! :D

so sorry Mrs.Miggins :( 

yay for the +ve opk pink!!


----------



## Emum

Sorry about your Oh's disappointing news Mrs Migs. Hope the next big opportunity is just lying in wait for him, and that by Easter he is looking back relieved that this one got away leaving him free to start somewhere bigger and better.

Welcome to the new people, and the old people who have come back after a break for a visit. And congrats to the BFPer.

Am just looking in dismay as I post, as DD has just run past chomping on the food I brought in to make for my tea tonight :(. Can't really face cooking and had bought a cook chill from Tesco to eat after the kids have gone to bed. Would it be awful to phone out for pizza when there is just me at home to eat :) DH has phoned and will be back tomorrow for lunch. Crap taste in my mouth all day today and peeing every 2 hours regular as clockwork which is unusual as I can usually go all day without a loo. Am hoping these are signs. Oh and my temp skyrocketed today after yesterday's big dip.


----------



## pichi

go get a pizza - no harm in one ;)


----------



## fayewest

Exciting EMUM - we are both in the same boat, fingers crossed xx


----------



## pinksmarties

oh yeah, definitely get the pizza emum!! Your chart is looking great, let hope that temp continues to rise!

Pichi - Do you think FF will give you CH tomorrow, or will you manually input them? Usually you get CH after 3 temps although it might be difficult to assume ov cd24. What do you think?

Hi TS - how are you?


----------



## too_scared

hi :)

i'm pretty frustrated after my last visit with the dr yesterday. but, now all this talk of pizza has made me feel better! haha! gonna order pizza now :)


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - was that the scan you needed a full bladder for? How did it go at the Dr's?


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> oh yeah, definitely get the pizza emum!! Your chart is looking great, let hope that temp continues to rise!
> 
> Pichi - Do you think FF will give you CH tomorrow, or will you manually input them? Usually you get CH after 3 temps although it might be difficult to assume ov cd24. What do you think?
> 
> Hi TS - how are you?

FF will put my CH in tomorrow i think - i think i ovulated CD25 if i'm honest because i got a big temp rise the day after - which is what usually happens with me. i got 2 +opks then a -opk which is also what usually happens so yeah, 3dpo tomorrow :flower:

i usually get a fall then rise after OV too... :thumbup:


MrsMig: sorry your OH didn't get the job :(


----------



## too_scared

i had that scan with the full bladder friday past. after the scan the tech spoke to the radiologist and came back and told me to go straight to the emergency dept and that a dr would see me there. so stressful. :(

the dr there told me that a "percentage of the products of conception" had passed and he checked my beta hcg levels. he then said to come back on monday for more blood work to make sure my levels were dropping enough. i asked him for paper work and he said i wouldn't need it, that he would put my information in a file for "will return" patients. 

anyway, i got there again yesterday and no one knew why i was there. i waited in the emergency waiting room for almost 2 hours. then they called me in and said "why don't we get your blood drawn while we wait for your scan results". scan?! there was no scan! i was so angry that they wasted so much of my time. 

i got my blood drawn and then left to get some food since we didn't eat all day :( when we went back for the results the nurse told me that the ob/gyn was going to come start medical management in an hour. wtf! no one told me anything, they sprung all of this on me. i couldn't just up and leave all my responsibilities at home 200 km away and spend the night in the hospital with no warning at all :( 

anyway, we decided to come back home and now i am being watched by my dr here. i have decided to watch my hcg numbers for the next week and make sure they are still dropping. if it is not low enough by next week i will do medical management here. :( my numbers did drop almost 2000 in 3 days. that is good, right?


----------



## Lozdi

Well I never knew what my hcg was before my medical, but I would say that a drop like that in just 3 days is a good drop, it sounds it to me anyway. They really need to sort out their communications! They can't be messing you about like that, having a mc is enough stress as it is without doctors making newbish errors like that. You definitely made the right decision to wait and have the medical closer to home should you need it, the last thing it needs to be is a surprise rush job. :hugs: You might not even need one with numbers dropping like that- fingers crossed!


----------



## too_scared

thank you :hugs:

i really felt horrible. i feel like they were treating me terribly and i feel like i haven't really been given the care i need right from the start :( like they don't think it is important enough. 

dh asked the dr at what point do they usually suggest medical management. the dr said i was already past that point! wth?! i did everything they told me and got the appts on THEIR schedule. ??? i don't know what else i could do. 

i am home now with my doggies and i feel so much better. now i am just willing my body to let go. :(


----------



## Lozdi

Maybe the doctor meant that what is left is most likely to come away without the need of a medical. Maybe you should put a complaint in writing because they really should be communicating so that everyone who deals with you knows what is going on. Something good i noticed about my epau is that whoever I was to see had my notes on hand and knew what the next step was to be, feeling like those caring for you are actually aware of you and your case is very valuable and obviously they aren't getting that bit right at all. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - sorry you had such a horrible time with the Dr's at a time when they should all know what is going on and why. I too was lucky that my visits to the EPU I saw the same MW who was lovely (not sure about the ones I've seen after that) and having that continuity made things so much easier. I don't know about the hcg drop, as like loz, never had mine checked but it does sound like a big drop in 3 days so hopefully you might not need the medical management and if you do you will be at home. Utter numpties those other Dr's. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :)

the dr i saw in the other town is just an emergency room dr. he was not a specific ob/gyn or anything. he just saw me because i wanted answers after my last scan. he did consult the ob/gyn there. no one knew who i was or knew i was coming the first day i went there after my scan. i don't know why they sent me there to begin with because my hospital here can do transvaginal scans too. i don't. lots of running around for much :( i think maybe my dr sent me there because there is an ob/gyn in that town and there isn't one here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. Will catch up later, busy day today. Blood tests at 11, then going through to see my friend, then we're all going to my dads for tea. Feeling achy and coldy and today have started being ratty with OH which unfortunately at this time of the month only means one thing :-(


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig. :hugs: Our hormones can do all sorts of things to us. You had rubbish news yesterday so undoubtedly will feel that this month wasn't to be for you especially knowing how important this month was also. You temps are still looking fab and I hope that is the start of triphasic.

Good luck with the bloods today and hope that cold/fluey feeling get better and seeing your friend brightens your day.


----------



## Emum

I'm not buying into the argument that being ratty on 7dpo can only mean one thing. I agree with Pink. The worry about DH and disappointing news yesterday, on top of a rotten cold, a busy day ahead of you and that inevitable stressy feeling of going into the last week of the 2ww are all more than enough to make the best of us snappy, never mind a cocktail of them all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink that post brought tears to my eyes! I am a bit emotional as well! Thanks sweetie. I actually don't think too much attention can be paid to my temps as the last 3 nights I have been awake from around 4 so they are not true bbt temps. I temped twice this morning and used the second, the first was a bit lower but it was 5am. But still, this chart is better and more consistent than my previous ones so there is still hope.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. Cue more tears. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone, just been lurking lately hope thats ok :)

congrats auntlo on ur bfp 

hi to all newbies 

was just wondering do you need to b a vip member on ff to get the tickers so u can click on it and c ur chart coz i cant seem to find any way to get it 

i think i ovd on cd18 but as this is my 1st month temping i have no idea if im right or wrong


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - You know better than to think you're out at 7DPO. You're just having a rough week and trying to protect yourself from more disappointment in case this isn't your month. Take care of yourself hun and you'll bounce back :)

Hope - Go to the Sharing Tab on FF and then Graphical Tickers. I don't think it's a VIP feature.

ETA - you need to copy the bbcode, not the HTML one.


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx ickle, well i sort of did it :haha: managed to get the link to my chart but no ticker, ill keep trying


----------



## ickle pand

No probs :) FF is tricky to get the hang of! Once you get the ticker, you don't need the link, people can just click on the ticker to get to your chart :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Hope - great another chart to stalk! Are you thinking you ov'd cd18? Maybe tomorrow you'll get your CH.

Hi ickle - good luck with tonights weigh in. Looking forward to seeing how much you have lost. 

afm- Got my peak today on the cbfm, the oestrogen line barely there and dark LH line!! Another smiley on my digi with fmu too. I am glad we bd last night and will again today. Again on Thursday would be ideal but I doubt OH will manage, we'll see!! Today is our massage and we plan to go out for a lovely lunch before hand. I am hoping this relaxation will help. I have a good feeling about this month, I just hope I am not getting my hope up too much just to be dashed when AF shows.

I think FF will put me oving today so that means for a 3rd month my dpo matches the date of the month. Tomorrow I'll be 1dpo/1st march. No forgetting what dpo I am!!


----------



## hopeithappens

yey finally sorted it, doesnt take much to confuse me in the 1st place :haha:

yeah im thinkin from what ive seen and read that i ovd cd 18 but not sure, hopefully ill find out tomorrow 

i think i know why my cycle went to 36days last month coz i gave up doin the opks cd17 so i went by cm which i didnt get much of, but i remember havin dull period type cramp on cd 23 which lasted for about a day then disappeared, that must have been when i ovd, this cycle i got my 1st pos opk cd 17 then i had the same cramp through to the middle of cd 18, so not surprised i got a bfn coz we dtd nowhere near cd 23, but feeling a little bit more hopeful this cycle, although i have no pg tests im refusing to buy any unless af is late, lets c how long this lasts :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Pink :)

I'm just getting highs on my CBFM at the moment but my sex drive is really high which is an ov sign for me and my right ovary is really painful, it could just be a cyst but I'm hoping it's a big fat folli developing :)

No tests Hope? That'd bring me out in a cold sweat! Lol! I buy my IC's by the 50 though :blush:


----------



## fayewest

I second what everyone is saying Mrs Miggins - I am stroppy at 7dpo and stroppy pre AF or pre bfp. We are on a hormone roller coaster and you, on top of all of this, are going through an emotional and tough time! It doesnt mean anything at all yet, I promise.

Keep your chin up, it isn't over til the fat lady sings, much as we all obsess, me included, about our symptoms before AF comes, the symptoms of AF and BFP are pretty much exactly the same thing, and each cycle our bodies do totally different things just to confuse us. 7 more days of hope!!!

Much love xxx


----------



## pichi

crossbars :) the 2ww does some nasty things to us. Makes us hormonal, sad, angry, energyless but we are all doing as much as we can and to the best of our ability so that's something to be proud of. X


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for the crosshairs Pichi :) Waiting for them seems to take an age.


----------



## pichi

tell me about it. This cycle has been the longest I've ever had ( minus first cycle off bcp)

Now the 2ww that feels the 2 MONTH wait u__u


----------



## ickle pand

Loz - was it you you temped orally and twinkly (I'm loling at my own joke) and worked out the difference between the two? I know everyone will be different but just wondering what your difference was.


----------



## Alandsa

twinkly :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. Feeling slightly better, was lovely to see my friend, I don't see enough of her. Just having a quick breather before we go to my dads!
Pichi, good news on the crosshairs! Pink, Ickle, Emum I am about to go chart stalking. 
Had my bloods taken, it's funny I couldn't get in at my local surgery so I had to go to its sister surgery in the next village. The last time I was there I was 2 days overdue with Edie! Quite a different story now. Anyway the nurse said the doc has ordered the full set of tests so they should come back Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## pinksmarties

I am glad you are feeling a little better Mrsmig, enjoy your tea at your Dads. I just wish life was nicer sometimes and the people that deserve good things like you get them.

Ickle - I did both at the beginning for 2 months, oral and twinkle and found that they followed the same pattern for both and found the twinkle was about 0.2 - 0.25 higher than mouth.

YAY for the CH pichi!! Any reason why you think ov was delayed? 

I had a lovely lunch and facial and back massage with OH. We had a joint room which was nice. I think he felt a bit self conscious at first and was worried about the facial (not a man things apparently) but in the end he really enjoyed it. He has pulled a muscle in his back so he'd better be okay for tonight!!


----------



## elm

I did a multi quote reminder thing for pages and pages worth and lost it all :( 
Going to just post remembering best I can (again!)

Congratulations on the bfp!!

:hugs: too scared - stupid drs xxx

Sorry Mr M didn't get the job.

Hope everyone enjoyed their pizza.

:happydance: for crossbars!

I had the worst 'pmt' ever before my last bfp!!!

bit pathetic my memory!!

Lots of :hugs: to everyone x


----------



## elm

*crosshairs - crossbars are bikes aren't they?! x


----------



## hopeithappens

glad ur feeling a little bit better mrs m 

hi everyone

im kind of panicking at the min i was feeling really rather in the mood wen oh got in from work so we dtd, wen i went to the loo straight after (normally i do lie with me legs up but with thinkin i ovd 2 days ago i got up) but anyways wen i got up off the loo there was light pink blood not loads but enough to notice and now a few times ive wiped after theres still light pink blood, i dont think ive ever bled after sex, i know 2/3dpo would b to early for it to of implanted (if it did) but seeing blood wen im not expecting it is makin me panic


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Loz - was it you you temped orally and twinkly (I'm loling at my own joke) and worked out the difference between the two? I know everyone will be different but just wondering what your difference was.

It varied massively- between 0.20 degrees C and 0.75 degrees C. Sometimes I slept mouth open sometimes not, sometimes needed a drink of water, other times had to open mouth to tell my boys that 5 am was NOT time to get up and to get their butts back into bed. Twinkle is most reliable unless you can be really consistent with how you sleep mouth wise!


----------



## Lozdi

Hope I had some light pink stuff before, it was a few weeks after mmc and it was because my cervix was being delicate. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope your all well, looks like lotes are on there two week wait fingers crossed for you all xxx i have a question have had cm for bout four days now quite alot never had it before or maybe ive just never taken notics its clear but stringy like(sorry bit too much)does it have to be egg white like ive had no pos opk tests just loads of this cm am i looking too hard.


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly that sounds exactly like EWCM and is a nice good sign, as swimmers can live in it better than any other cm! Expect a + opk in the next few days, but even without one dtd because you may surge to fast and possibly miss it with the opk.


----------



## pichi

Pink im not sure. This is the first cycle I didn't take pregnacare at the start but I doubt it was that :/


----------



## ickle pand

4lbs down this week :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow - fantastic result ickle!! 1.5 stones altogether so far, well done!!


----------



## ickle pand

I know :) 5lbs and I'll be halfway to my IVF weight goal!


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> Kelly that sounds exactly like EWCM and is a nice good sign, as swimmers can live in it better than any other cm! Expect a + opk in the next few days, but even without one dtd because you may surge to fast and possibly miss it with the opk.

:happydance: wow im so excited we dtd last nite so will do again tonite.:winkwink:


----------



## elm

Hope - not advice but :hugs: the cervix being a bit delicate sounds like a good explanation.

Well done ickle :happydance: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yippee Ickle nice work!!


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I know :) 5lbs and I'll be halfway to my IVF weight goal!

You are doing SO well! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) I'm so proud of myself for sticking with this. I can't believe I've been doing it for a month already.


----------



## fayewest

Brilliant work Ickle!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good lord did anyone see One Born tonight? That lady thought childbirth was too intimate an experience to share with an interpreter or her husband... Yet she is happy to have a film crew in attendance?


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs M - Omg really? That's weird! I have it recorded so will catch up tomorrow, the BDing took priority lol

Ickle - well done that's fantastic :)


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good lord did anyone see One Born tonight? That lady thought childbirth was too intimate an experience to share with an interpreter or her husband... Yet she is happy to have a film crew in attendance?

I felt very sorry for her DH actually, the poor guy looked so lost, and bless him did you see his face when he saw baby? Awww I was set off! I would never dream of telling OH to stay out of the room!


----------



## hopeithappens

ive just been watching it,i felt sorry for him to, everytime he walked in the room it was tell victor to leave he saw his newborn daughter for al of 30secs and she told him to leave again, i can just imagine what my oh would say to me if i told him to do that :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds horrible. Why would you let it be filmed if you wouldn't even let your DH be there? I've got it recorded so I'll see it tonight. 

AFM - nothing to report really. Temps just look like normal pre-ov temps and just getting highs at the moment. DH was up till nearly midnight playing Xbox and then was too tired to DTD, so I'm a bit grumpy. I don't want to treat him like a child and say no Xbox until we have DTD but it might come to that lol! I told him last night that I was putting in my request for today so he had to make time for it somewhere. It's hard to get stuff like this across without making it into a big deal and making it worse.


----------



## pinksmarties

I haven't watched obem yet but will tonight. It does seem strange that she let them continue to film but not have her husband with her.

Ickle - :hugs: Sometimes they just have to be told how important this is for you (both of you). 

Mrsmig - still good temps there!! Hope you had a nice tea with your Dad. Hope your cold goes away soon.

Hi loz - how are you feeling? REcovered from the bug.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm- got big temp rise today so looks like I ov'd yesterday. I haven't had much aches, pains or twinges this time so I hope that's ok as he last few I have definitely had strong twinges. 2WW now, please let me sleep better this time than last!


----------



## Alandsa

Pink - think our cycles are on the same time scale as I just Od yesterday too :) (despite what my ticker says). Just had a temp spike today too :)

When are you going to test? I'm thinking 10dpo for me :dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, how infuriating! I'm just imagining you confiscating his Xbox until he has sex with you!!
Pink, welcome to the 2ww! Some months I don't get such strong twinges either. 
I felt sooo sorry for the Lithuanian man. She was appalling really. The other couple were lovely. How he had reacted to her previous loss was so sweet. And I loved their daughters name, it's Edie's middle name but she couldn't have it as a first name as her surname is Green. Violet Green would not work!
Have woken up with no voice this morning which is just great. Work and consulting with my clients is going to be fun! Still not sure if my temps are good because of that. I temped at 6 this morning cos I had to get up for a wee, so it's all been a but erratic. 
Blood test results back on Monday or Tuesday and if AF is coming she should be here by then.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum will you be testing soon?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Al, I missed your post, welcome also to the 2ww! How come it says 2 dpo on your ticker?


----------



## pichi

We have a deal in this house. During eggy dispatch dtd comes before Xbox :haha: he was actually the one asking/yelling me this month which was strange! Hope its good luck haha. 

What dpo is everyone that's due testing,testing on? 4dpo here so I have 8 days to wait (11 dpo)


----------



## ickle pand

We managed to DTD this morning so I'm happier now :) He'll get to play his xbox tonight lol! I think I need to have that rule too Pichi, apart from TTC, I have needs lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good Ickle! I'm not testing Pichi. It's going to be a killer but I'm not. If AF isn't here by Thursday I shall test.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum will you be testing soon?

[-X [-X [-X [-X

I am trying to resist the temptation. Have decided will try to hold out until Monday, and later if I can. But whether I manage is another matter altogether. How about you, when are you planning to test first?

I think your chart looks good. Mine looks quite similar at the moment. Am wondering whether these are triphasic. Does FF tell you somewhere if they are, and if so where?


----------



## ickle pand

Both of your charts look good so far. I think FF tells you on one of the boxes underneath your chart that it's triphasic.


----------



## Emum

Thanks ickle. Mine obviously isn't then, though it does seem to me that there was a dip then a sustained thermal shift so far. Maybe the temps need to stay up for a longer stretch before it will give you that, like after ovulation you need three highs before they give you crosshairs.

Fantastic news on the weight loss! I can't believe you have been doing this for a month now. Well done you. Am very confident you will have lost far more than you need to have done before your next appointment comes round (if it comes round that is, as you might not end up needing it!) Are you within sight of having lost the 10% of your body weight target which they say is the magic number for dramatically increasing fertility?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I am - 3 more pounds and that's me lost 10%. Wow that's one of the numbers I hadn't calculated on my all singing all dancing spreadsheet. I definitely need to do the shred as often as possible this week so I hit that target at next weigh in.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I have seen on other charts where it tells you if it's Triphasic but like you I wonder if it needs to be sustained for so long, like with the crosshairs. 
I am going to try not to test until Thursday. That's a week away, fancy my chances? :haha:


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. I actually watched 'One born' last night, I dont normally, waaaay too scary, but last night I decided to give it a a go ... never again! The stories are beautiful but that stuff TERRIFIES me! I mean the pain arrrrggghhhh! 

I like you Mrs Miggins and Emum am going to be good and not test, I know I am not pregnant but still whilst I dont test there is a tiny glimmer of hope somewhere out there for me, I have had NO symptoms whatsoever since the possible IB and temp drop and the cycle I got my bfp I felt really sick and felt tiny pin pricks all day, I knew something was different that cycle but not this one, at least I am trying to prepare myself this time around as every other cycle I have been convinced I was pregnant.

Your charts look great!! Fingers crossed xx

I go up to 100mgs Clomid next cycle (apparently I was supposed to anyway but my doc 'forgot to tell me' despite writing it in her notes and prescribing me just 50mgs! Annoying !!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a nice dip at 5dpo Emum. I still have tender boobs and last night I had a dream I was holding Edie but she was a baby and I was in the bath with her. Doesn't Fili swear water dreams are a good sign?


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs Miggins said:


> Al, I missed your post, welcome also to the 2ww! How come it says 2 dpo on your ticker?

I'm not sure why it says 2dpo, I haven't got cross hairs yet and was adding temps for the next two days just to see, so even though i have deleted those temps maybe I've confused it lol


----------



## ickle pand

Alandsa - Yeah that can confuse it and it takes a wee while to catch up for some reason. I can't resist putting in temps just to see either though :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too I put temps in 2 days ago to see what it would say.

emum - FF suggested I had triphasic chart lst mont but I only when I got to the second week around 9dpo I think.

Lots of us now waiting. I'm not sure about testing. Last month I held off thinking it would help and it didn't make any difference to me thinking about it, hence the full week of sleepless nights, so I might do what loz did and check every day from early, not expecting bfp and if it pops up then great.

Still anoyed with cbfm, got seond peak today which I know is routine but since I had temp spike it is past ov and pointless. If I had just relied on cbfm to bd I might not have bd'd enough prior ot ov.


----------



## ickle pand

That is annoying Pink. My ov usually comes on the 2nd peak day (if I get a peak that is!), which is what you'd expect.


----------



## elm

Loving all this talk about testing, looking forwards to seeing some bfps really soon ! Me and dp haven't bded since the mc so no chance of me being pg. quite liking being able to relax about doing stuff (running,alcohol,coffee,hot baths . . ). I know I'm going to be extra cautious in every 2ww from now on! X


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah it's good to add temps in just to see what it does lol

Elm - ooh that must he nice! I enjoyed a glass of wine the other day knowing I wasn't pregnant, was lovely :)

Yeah I'm sure it's going to be hard for us to try not too be so cautious this next time


----------



## elm

One of my lttc friends (i was following her journal when ttc ds ) had a six week scan today after a bfp on ivf, theres a sac messuring five weeks. Completely gutted for her. It's brought back all those thoughts and feelings after the scan so vividly.


----------



## pinksmarties

elm/alandsa - I went totally cold turkey and cut out all alcohol (lthough I am not a big drinker anyway) and caffiene but I have realxed a bit more about that. Still decaff but allow myself a drink at AF now


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What are your opinions on this ladies? My mum and dad were married for only a short time, and a little while ago my mum gave me her wedding ring that she had been saving it for me. I had it made larger, and picked it up from the jewellers when I was about 6 weeks pregnant with my first lost baby. I started wearing it, and this was about the time of the miscarriage. I still wear it, but I kind of think that I have not had good luck since then. It never brought my mum any luck as my dad was a rubbish husband to her. Shall I take it off? Or am I being preposterously superstitious?


----------



## elm

You could cleanse it like you can with crystals. Put it in salt water for twenty four hours if you think the settings will be ok then rinse it and put it on a window cill to be recharged by the sun and moon. Or you could bury it but that's a bit risky! I think holding it under natural running water is another option. I don't think your ring is unlucky but I think things can hold negative energy sometimes.


----------



## elm

(I don't think it's responsible for any bad things happening either btw x)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Elm, I'll give it some thought. I hadn't thought about cleansing it. 
I missed the post about your friend, so so sorry. It must be devastating :-(


----------



## Emum

No point in wearing anything which does not bring you joy Mrs M. If you feel that the ring is unlucky, and if its sentimental value is affected by your knowledge that it marked an unhappy time for your mum and dad, I'd take it off. Maybe sell it, and put the money towards something that you feel happier with?


----------



## fayewest

I agree Mrs Miggins - I loved handed down jewellery and things with a soul and memories but if their marriage wasn't a good one then no need to keep wearing it, although bare in mind they did make you, so something lovely came out of their marriage ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I agree with emum. I have kept my mums wedding ring from her marriage to my dad which ended when I was 7. I do keep it but very rarely wear it. Maybe you could just keep but not wear?

elm - sorry to hear about your friend. Are they definitely sure things might not improve. I know the date of transplantion will not be in doubt but maybe just a slow growing bean. Seem unlikely but hoping it may get better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. I've taken it off, I shall leave it off for now. I can't sell it, as my mum kept it for me for almost 30 years. I may put it back on again one day. Right, off to work for me, a day of croaking and whispering at my clients. I sound like Phyllis Pearce.


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> elm/alandsa - I went totally cold turkey and cut out all alcohol (lthough I am not a big drinker anyway) and caffiene but I have realxed a bit more about that. Still decaff but allow myself a drink at AF now

thats very well done :) its worth cutting these things out i say, i love to try to be healthy but dont always manage it lol i dont really drink anyway, it might be every few months tbh and then i have to mix any wine with lemonade (lightweight hehe!)

i have swapped to decaff too and havent even missed the usual coffee thankfully

i have been on a mission to meet my '5-a-day' and have been managing it most days :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks girls. I've taken it off, I shall leave it off for now. I can't sell it, as my mum kept it for me for almost 30 years. I may put it back on again one day. Right, off to work for me, a day of croaking and whispering at my clients. I sound like Phyllis Pearce.

aww yeah it sounds like it was stressing you out and what you need are things that will make you feel confident and optimistic, especially in amongst al this chaos of TTC, so maybe best to keep the ring to one side. not that i actually believe it can cause such things but if you are thinking about it enough to ask our advice then it means you probably have already made your mind up :)


----------



## Lozdi

elm said:


> You could cleanse it like you can with crystals. Put it in salt water for twenty four hours if you think the settings will be ok then rinse it and put it on a window cill to be recharged by the sun and moon. Or you could bury it but that's a bit risky! I think holding it under natural running water is another option. I don't think your ring is unlucky but I think things can hold negative energy sometimes.

This is excellent advice as pieces of jewelery can indeed hold negativity, after you cleanse it, it might feel different to you especially if you sit quietly and just focus on it lightly to 'feel' the vibes. I got a crystal once that held atrocious negative energies, so much so it gave me nightmares until I cleansed it with a pendulum!


----------



## fayewest

Shall I tell you something to cheer you up? I had ANOTHER dream last night about someone from 1Direction (I need to stop spending time with my 10 year old god daughter!) It wasnt too rude but lots of snogging and riding roller coasters! Freud would have a field day ... I dread to think!


----------



## pinksmarties

fayewest said:


> Shall I tell you something to cheer you up? I had ANOTHER dream last night about someone from 1Direction (I need to stop spending time with my 10 year old god daughter!) It wasnt too rude but lots of snogging and riding roller coasters! Freud would have a field day ... I dread to think!


:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I dreamed I was in my own uterus trying to get a look at Bellybeans bits to see if I'm having a boy or girl lol in the traditional randomness of dreams my uterus appeared as a room with bunk beds and a baby floating in mid air! Beat that! Weird dream win! :haha: I never could get a good glimpse haha


----------



## pinksmarties

Just wondering, since I got a peak again today, which I know is routine, is it worth bding just incase, despite the fact my temp rocketed up this morning? I didn't have great sleep but not deprived or anything so I think it is genuine. OH does think we may have to bd tonight but I was going to let him off the hook! What do you think?


----------



## pinksmarties

I really want to remember my dreams. I NEVER do. The last time I remember was just before pg in Nov. Heres hoping I will these next 2 weeks.


----------



## fayewest

Pink - If in doubt, time to play about


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? hugs to everyone xx


----------



## ickle pand

I'd go for it just in case pink. FF does have a box in its intercourse timing analyser for O+1 and CBFM tell you to BD on the High after the 2 peaks too which, I think is based on you ovulating on the 2nd peak.

Loz - that sounds like a great dream! I haven't had any that I remember for ages. My tablets give me horrible disturbing dreams at times so I'm actually glad I don't remember them. 

Faye - Which one from 1D? Lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi kelly thats sound like things are looking good. I get fade in lines the day before my +ve opk so it maybe you'll get +ve very soon. Keep checking every 4 hrs or so. I would bd every other day till you get your peak, then on the day of the peak and the next 2 days afterward.


----------



## pinksmarties

I thought I'd start a journal too. I am just starting to write it down whilst on my lunch break but need to stop for a while as i am shaking from recalling all the details and I haven't got the mc part yet. I know it will be cathartic once done but maybe I should have waited till I was home. Never mind. Deep breaths!


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Well last time it was Harry and this time (I just had to look it up) Louis! sad sad sad!!! Incidentally they have over 1 billion google searches, those boys are hugely popular, and I bet they are earning next to nothing whilst Mr S Cowell rubs his hands in glee!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I bet you're right. They'll be on a salary and will be living in a shared house paid for by the record company, so they can keep tabs on them.


----------



## Alandsa

kelly1973 said:


> hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? hugs to everyone xx

most women will always have a faint line below the control line as we produce the tiniest bit of LH all through our cycle. the OPk is +ve if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :)

www.peeonastick.com is a brilliant website if you want to learn all about them - check our the FAQ page

if you keep doing OPKs you will might notice that the faint line gets darker as you approach O, thats what i usually notice. i dont get on with afternoon testing so usually do FMU

PS i have finally Od yey!!! :yipee: my first since my MC - yey my body still works lol


----------



## pinksmarties

YAY for Ov- alandsa!!


----------



## fayewest

Yay for the day of OV Alesandra.

Can I ask a gross question ... thick, slightly clumpy CM a pregnancy sign? (Def not associated with any infection type things)

So much for my not obsessing!!!


----------



## Alandsa

apparently CM doesnt give you much sign of whether its a pregnancy or not but i know when i got my BFP i had lots of creamy CM, so who knows :)

is it the thick clumpy CM that they refer to as 'sticky' CM

or could it actually be some of OH's semen?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay for ov Al!!! Woo I have a cbfm!! My pregnant friend from work has lent me it till I get my bfp! (so hopefully I won't be needing it at all)
Pink, hope you find the journal helps. I enjoyed writing mine despite it raking up memories. 
I shall look forward to stalking.


----------



## Lozdi

I have had creamy cm since about 4 dpo, I am now 69 dpo lol

They say that cm is not a good indicator at all, but everybody is different. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for CBFM mrsmig!! As you have read from me the last couple of days I would still do the opks for back up. Why am I saying this, you'll not be needing it anyway! It is because of you and your journal that I decided to go for it, so thanks!!

Faye - I know some people say they notice creamy CM before bfp, but I am not sure it is a reliable indiator. FX'd though


----------



## fayewest

It just seems 'unusual' thats all ;0( Must stop! Am def out I am sure so need to get a grip ... feel a bit crampy too, so I am sure thats AF on her way


----------



## Lozdi

You have a nice looking dip on your chart Faye, I shall remain quietly hopeful for you this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Lozdi said:


> You have a nice looking dip on your chart Faye, I shall remain quietly hopeful for you this cycle. :hugs:

I shall be quietly hopeful for you too! as that dip also has spotting too FXd! :dust:


----------



## fayewest

The spotting was actually a super light red bleed, thats the thing confusing me this cycle, I have never had that before, and actually marked it down first as the start of my AF, before it stopped abruptly ... very strange!


----------



## Alandsa

i dont think that matters though :)

_"What implantation bleeding looks like depends on how long it takes from the blood to travel to the outside of your body. The color of implantation bleeding can vary form bright red to brown implantation bleeding. Bright red implantation bleeding means that there is an active area of bleeding within the womb and blood is flowing from the site of implantation to the outside of your body very quickly. It may indicate that implantation has just occurred.

Brown implantation bleeding is the color of old blood. When you get brown implantation bleeding it normally means that when the fertilized egg buried it way into the womb, a little blood was released. The bleeding that occurred at the moment of implantation stayed in the womb for some time so by the time you see it on your underwear or when you wipe yourself it showed up as brown implantation bleeding." https://searchwarp.com/swa363026.htm_


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye I get a lot of cm when I am pregnant too. 
Ooh sometimes I love my job. We are quiet today (I have more clients in later) so I am having a full salon cut colour and finish. And getting paid for it!


----------



## fayewest

Am v jealous Mrs Miggins - I need a cut and dye. I have noticed a sprout of grey in my hair that needs dealing with, my salon will charge me £100 for a cut and colour, I just cant justify that until we have paid for everything the house needs first ;0) 

Thanks for the positive vibes and messages ladies ... every cycle is different I guess, although it would make my year/life, of course, to get a positive xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good perk of the job Mrs Mig. 

I've been so lazy with my hair this week, after getting it done last week. I think I might do it nice tonight, and make myself look good while DH is out. This horrible rash isn't helping matters because I'm struggling to shave round it. I've got an electric razor though so I might give that a go to at least make myself half decent. I might even do fancy make up, if I've got time.

I'm looking forward to my mini-makeover now :)


----------



## ickle pand

£100 Faye?? That's crazy. Go and get it done at a local college to tide you over until the house is done.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's around £70 at our salon, more if you have a restyle and conditioning treatments. But things are generally cheaper in the north I think. But it's still steep no way could I afford it at the moment if I didn't get it free. It would be nice to get paid more though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I didn't realise you still had the rash. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - hope the rash clear and enjoy getting made up tonight, it make us feel better. I got 'redressed' the other night into something 'less comfortable' but it was a nice change from the norm and The OH definitley appreciated it!

Mrsmig - glad you managed to get your hair done, lovely to get that for free. Its about £50 where I go but thats the local village hairdressers full of blue rinse ladies although the girl I see is quite young and trendy. No grey hairs yet but have got some white eyebrows!! Luckily they are ones that get plucked!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - sorry if you have already said this, do you think you might test soon? your chart is looking good especially with the 6dpo dip!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Mrs Mig and pink. It takes 6-8 weeks to clear apparently :(


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pink - My LP is usually 12 days so I am going to hold off, normally I wouldn't (hell I even tested in the middle of AF before!) but I really dont think I am pregnant as I have had no signs and this cycle is nothing like the bfp cycle I had. 

I know this sounds really silly, even though I dont think I am pregnant seeing that bfn always kills me, and in my heart I always secretly hope I might be pregnant. I know as soon as I see the bfn I will be crying for a few days, and atm I am too busy with the house to spend a whole day crying.

I am a bit crampy today so I think I can feel AF coming ;0(


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - The town I live in is being taken over by Bath, meaning they can start to charge crazy, crazy prices! If I lived in the city still I would go and get my hair done in a college, maybe I will have a look and see if there is one closer to us ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

Aberdeen is quite expensive but not quite that bad yet. I just go in my local town - cut and blowdry for £23 :)

My DH is going down to Bath in the summer. It's incredibly sad but his xbox clan are having a camping weekend with a bbq and they're going airsofting. Two of his real life friends are going so us 3 wives are going to have a girly weekend at one of their houses.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Bath is lovely, we live about 10 miles outside, really lovely place to visit for the weekend but I bet your weekend will be 10 times better ;0)


----------



## kelly1973

Alandsa said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? hugs to everyone xx
> 
> most women will always have a faint line below the control line as we produce the tiniest bit of LH all through our cycle. the OPk is +ve if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :)
> 
> www.peeonastick.com is a brilliant website if you want to learn all about them - check our the FAQ page
> 
> if you keep doing OPKs you will might notice that the faint line gets darker as you approach O, thats what i usually notice. i dont get on with afternoon testing so usually do FMU
> 
> PS i have finally Od yey!!! :yipee: my first since my MC - yey my body still works lolClick to expand...

went back ten mins later and the line was a lot darker so wat does that mean


----------



## kelly1973

fayewest said:


> Ickle - The town I live in is being taken over by Bath, meaning they can start to charge crazy, crazy prices! If I lived in the city still I would go and get my hair done in a college, maybe I will have a look and see if there is one closer to us ;0)

i used to live in mells near frome not fasr from you xx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Kelly, seconds from me then, I live in Frome ;0) x


----------



## pinksmarties

I have got breast tenderness! This is the first time they have been sore since first pg. I was googling this and is quite a common things during ov. Anyone else get this?

I also saw this mrsmig.
The Body and The Luteal Phase: With progesterone high, women may experience tender breasts and nipples. Confoundingly, this is also an early pregnancy symptom as well. If you are fertility charting and you know where you are during your cycle, you can dismiss this early tenderness as a possible effect of post-ovulation progesterone. Progesterone can also precipitate PMS-symptoms like irritability, moodiness, etc.


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah I have breast tenderness around O too


----------



## Alandsa

kelly1973 said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? hugs to everyone xx
> 
> most women will always have a faint line below the control line as we produce the tiniest bit of LH all through our cycle. the OPk is +ve if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :)
> 
> www.peeonastick.com is a brilliant website if you want to learn all about them - check our the FAQ page
> 
> if you keep doing OPKs you will might notice that the faint line gets darker as you approach O, thats what i usually notice. i dont get on with afternoon testing so usually do FMU
> 
> PS i have finally Od yey!!! :yipee: my first since my MC - yey my body still works lolClick to expand...
> 
> went back ten mins later and the line was a lot darker so wat does that meanClick to expand...

Yeah mine do that too, I think it's when they dry. I still read them when dry even though it's over the time limit. It's all about how dark the line is compared to the control line. Have you got a photo of it?


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - post a pic. I tend to read after 10 mins and they do dry darker. 

Thanks alandsa. I don't think I have evey had sore boobs before during ov (maybe I just never noticed as I wasn't hyper aware like I am now) and like I said this is the first time they have been sore since pg, so I am bit pleased!


----------



## kelly1973

fayewest said:


> Hi Kelly, seconds from me then, I live in Frome ;0) x

ah wow i moved away 3years ago i love frome xx


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - post a pic. I tend to read after 10 mins and they do dry darker.
> 
> Thanks alandsa. I don't think I have evey had sore boobs before during ov (maybe I just never noticed as I wasn't hyper aware like I am now) and like I said this is the first time they have been sore since pg, so I am bit pleased!

Yeah I think I read it was due to increased oestrogen? :) lets hope it means good things for us then :)


----------



## kelly1973

Alandsa said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? hugs to everyone xx
> 
> most women will always have a faint line below the control line as we produce the tiniest bit of LH all through our cycle. the OPk is +ve if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :)
> 
> www.peeonastick.com is a brilliant website if you want to learn all about them - check our the FAQ page
> 
> if you keep doing OPKs you will might notice that the faint line gets darker as you approach O, thats what i usually notice. i dont get on with afternoon testing so usually do FMU
> 
> PS i have finally Od yey!!! :yipee: my first since my MC - yey my body still works lolClick to expand...
> 
> went back ten mins later and the line was a lot darker so wat does that meanClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah mine do that too, I think it's when they dry. I still read them when dry even though it's over the time limit. It's all about how dark the line is compared to the control line. Have you got a photo of it?Click to expand...

how do i post a pic


----------



## pinksmarties

click on 'post a reply' rather tha quick reply.
Click on paperclip. T
Then 'chose a file'. Upload load file. Close window
Reclick on paper clip and click on file name
This will then appear in writing window below, then post!


----------



## kelly1973

kelly1973 said:


> alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? Am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? Hugs to everyone xx
> 
> most women will always have a faint line below the control line as we produce the tiniest bit of lh all through our cycle. The opk is +ve if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :)
> 
> www.peeonastick.com is a brilliant website if you want to learn all about them - check our the faq page
> 
> if you keep doing opks you will might notice that the faint line gets darker as you approach o, thats what i usually notice. I dont get on with afternoon testing so usually do fmu
> 
> ps i have finally od yey!!! :yipee: My first since my mc - yey my body still works lolClick to expand...
> 
> went back ten mins later and the line was a lot darker so wat does that meanClick to expand...
> 
> yeah mine do that too, i think it's when they dry. I still read them when dry even though it's over the time limit. It's all about how dark the line is compared to the control line. Have you got a photo of it?Click to expand...
> 
> how do i post a picClick to expand...


----------



## kelly1973

kelly1973 said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies had ewcm for last four days and yesterday was loads and loads dtd tues nite and wed nite and just done opk and there is a faint line below the control line does this mean ov on way? Am so happy finally feel my body is getting back to normal.when should i be doing it? Hugs to everyone xx
> 
> most women will always have a faint line below the control line as we produce the tiniest bit of lh all through our cycle. The opk is +ve if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line :)
> 
> www.peeonastick.com is a brilliant website if you want to learn all about them - check our the faq page
> 
> if you keep doing opks you will might notice that the faint line gets darker as you approach o, thats what i usually notice. I dont get on with afternoon testing so usually do fmu
> 
> ps i have finally od yey!!! :yipee: My first since my mc - yey my body still works lolClick to expand...
> 
> went back ten mins later and the line was a lot darker so wat does that meanClick to expand...
> 
> yeah mine do that too, i think it's when they dry. I still read them when dry even though it's over the time limit. It's all about how dark the line is compared to the control line. Have you got a photo of it?Click to expand...
> 
> how do i post a picClick to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 347426Click to expand...

bottom one is one i did at 12 then top i did bout 4


----------



## Alandsa

The photo is a bit small to make out but the bottom test looks +ve as the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line


----------



## kelly1973

Alandsa said:


> The photo is a bit small to make out but the bottom test looks +ve as the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line

the top one is lighter which i did bout 4 hours after the positive does this mean ive missed it i dtd last nite have i missed the boat


----------



## pichi

those look like nice +opks :D


----------



## fayewest

Me too Kelly, really love it! x

GET ON IT!!!


----------



## pichi

i wouldn't say you've missed the boat hun - you might get 2 days of +'s


----------



## Lozdi

Those OPK's look exactly like mine did, I say + :happydance:

Mine never got darker than the control but they came very close and were super obvious compared to the neg ones.

DTD! DTD! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

They are definitely +ve. Yay!! If you dtd again tonight you should be ok. Most ov occurs 12-48 (usually 36) from the start of the +ve surge.

Alandsa. If you click on the picture it enlarges it!


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah I tired to click it but it didn't want to play lol will try when on the PC :)


----------



## elm

Very sexy opks!!! My multi quote thing isn't even clicking tonight!!! Was something I wanted to quote... err.... oh yes, Faye that's totally normal, just because you don't think you are pregnant it doesn't mean you don't hope you are :hugs: When trying for ds I would abstain from alcohol in the 2ww then have a big glass of red wine to cry into when af arrived xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Alandsa said:


> Yeah I tired to click it but it didn't want to play lol will try when on the PC :)

Sorry Al - wasn't sure if you realised. Sorry, didn't mean to tell you how to suck eggs :blush:


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I tired to click it but it didn't want to play lol will try when on the PC :)
> 
> Sorry Al - wasn't sure if you realised. Sorry, didn't mean to tell you how to suck eggs :blush:Click to expand...

Awww no not at all :) hope what I replied with didn't come across as though I thought that :D x


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo my body isnt broken anymore yeeeeeesssss


----------



## pinksmarties

No not at all! I just read back what I wrote and thought it sounded a bit twee.


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly1973 said:


> wahoo my body isnt broken anymore yeeeeeesssss

 :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Twee :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi mrsmig- how was the rest of your day after getting your hair done?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok thanks, it took so long to get my hair done I didn't get my jobs done so I got ticked off! My boss is lovely though she just asked me to make sure they got done on Tuesday. We were quite late finishing as usual so I didn't get home till 9.15, had tea and at 10 he said shall we go to bed! No thanks I only got home 45 minutes ago!! 
How was your day? Did you get any more done on your journal? That was interesting about the progesterone. I've been getting all excited about my tender boobs though..


----------



## pinksmarties

ooo exciting - tender boobs!! That is a very good sign!! I can understand about not wanting to go to bed, you've just got in! Clearly my early bedtimes haven't been happening either, oh well. I have acupuncture again tomorrow so we'll see what she does this time.

Seem to be a bit more crampy tonight, maybe I didn't ov yesterday but my temp sure thinks so. Doubt OH will bd tonight as he has hurt his back.

I haven't done any extra since lunchtime on my journal It seems very long!! I'll have another go over it and might put it in over the weekend. Must go to bed now though!!

Night all!


----------



## too_scared

i have a question for you ladies. i was at the dr yesterday and he told me i would have to wait at least 3 months to start ttc again. :( do i really have to wait that long? :(

(i'm not sure i mentioned this already, but i have started medical management today :()


----------



## ickle pand

ts - Are you taking methotrexate? If so then you really do need to wait as it can cause serious foetal abnormalities.


----------



## Lozdi

I had the medical and I was told it was ok to ttc as soon as bleeding stopped but they prefer people to wait a cycle for dating. Did your doc give you a reason for waiting 3 months? A medical is not like a d&c that takes your lining, its more like a natural mc that is simply helped to happen, so unless doc has some specific physical reason why you should not ttc for 3 months then there is no reason to wait that long if your ready emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> No not at all! I just read back what I wrote and thought it sounded a bit twee.

Awww not at all :hugs:


----------



## elm

TS - I hope you don't and it's just the dr saying whatever they thing they're supposed to say x


----------



## Lozdi

Some doctors do indeed just say wait 3 months even when there is no real need to. Double check with them that there are no factors that mean you actually have to wait 3 months for a medical reason and if all is normal then go for it as soon as you are ready. I saw my lining on a scan 3 weeks after my medical and it was back to normal so no way would I have waited even if they had recommended 3 months. 

How is the medical going? Are you as ok as possible? Your not on your own are you? :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

thinking about you Too Scared xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS I hope you are coping ok. I've never had medical management but I gather it's no picnic, I hope it's not too bad and over soon for you. 
Bit of a temp drop today, not a big drop, if that happens it will be on 11dpo. But I'm not looking very Triphasic anymore. I hung on till a bit later to temp this morning rather than 5am, it was 6.45.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - :hugs: I agree with everything Loz said about ttc. Hope the medical management isn't to physically horrible and it all over with soon.

Mrsmig - I saw your slight temp drop when stalking your chart this morning. I don't think it anything to worry about you are still way above your coverline, it may even by a slight implantation dip.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How are you this morning Pink? Are the boys in the barracks?


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> Those OPK's look exactly like mine did, I say + :happydance:
> 
> Mine never got darker than the control but they came very close and were super obvious compared to the neg ones.
> 
> DTD! DTD! :haha:

did another this morning and its gone very light again so im guessing thats it. really upset didnt get to do it last nite as just wasnt playing ball, dtd this morning but guessing thats too late???? im so upset :cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly when did you get your first +opk - day and time?


----------



## ickle pand

That could def be implantation Mrs Mig. Looking forward to seeing tomorrows temp :)


----------



## Emum

No, you are almost certainly not too late kelly. The OPK does not mean you are ovulating at that point. It means you are likely to ovulate over the course of the next couple of days. It doesn't matter when the test goes negative, that doesn't mean you have ovulated, just that your LH surge that is over. The only thing which is important is when the surge starts, not when it ends.

Even after you have ovulated, you have a window of about 12 hours when the egg can be fertilised. The optimum is to have the sperm in position when the egg pops (or as its known on this thread "to have the boys in the barracks") but you can still chase the egg down the first stretch of its journey for a very short while too.


----------



## pinksmarties

I was just going to see how long ago you got your +ve but Emum has put it much better. I don't think you have misssed out by dtd this morning.


----------



## pichi

morning ladies! i have this overwhelming feeling that i think i'm out already at 5 dpo. hate it.

hope everyone is doing well.

MrsMig: that could well be an implantation dip today :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Definitely not too late Kelly! 
Emum you are so articulate, things seem much clearer when you explain them. How are you doing today? How many pregnancy points have you clocked up? Just going to have a look at your chart. I still have no voice and it's driving me mad.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Pichi! Why do you think you are out? 
Nice temps Emum. Why the open circles?


----------



## pichi

i'm not sure. i just feel like i'm not going to be lucky this month. I guess i just set myself up for a bfn at the end of the cycle so i don't get too disappointed maybe? i don't know.


----------



## too_scared

thanks for the replies guys. 

the dr didn't give a reason really, he said i had to "heal" and then he talked about what a loss we had, how we might have only been 10 weeks pg but that is a still a huge loss, etc... i am thinking he means emotionally heal. i will be going to see him again either today or monday so i will find out then for sure. i will be having a scan very soon too.

the medical was not horrible but not something i want to experience ever again. i am really glad i didn't get a d&c (please cross your fingers that i won't need one anyway). it took nearly 15 hours after i started the medication (11 hours after the cramps started) until the pain was gone. i am still bleeding quite a bit but i think that is slowing down. dh took the day off work yesterday to be with me. i am not sure if he will go to work today, we will see how the bleeding is going when he gets up for work. i am up way too early :S

i didn't take methotrexate, just the misoprostol.

thanks again, ladies. :)

i hope you all have a great day and a great weekend.


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - 5DPO is far too early to decide you're out hun, I understand the need to protect yourself though.


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi I felt that way 6dpo - 9dpo in November, ABSOLUTELY convinced I was out, I was so emotional and upset and I got a bfp that month. I agree we do tend to say these things to protect our emotional part of us, we do what we can to make things easier on ourselves.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - I am glad it went well, as well as can be if you know what I mean. hopefully it will now help with closure and you'll be able to move forward.:hugs:


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> pichi I felt that way 6dpo - 9dpo in November, ABSOLUTELY convinced I was out, I was so emotional and upset and I got a bfp that month. I agree we do tend to say these things to protect our emotional part of us, we do what we can to make things easier on ourselves.

thanks hun :hugs: i also felt like that the cycle i had my MC...but i had it down to just wanting it so much i had made myself think i was out if that makes ANY sense :wacko:

i can't help but thinking back and saying "IF i was still pregnant..." i know it's an awful way to think but - it can't be helped sometimes

thanks Ickle


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi that never stops really. As strange as it sounds, once the due date has passed that actually gets a bit easier as you know longer have the "I should be pregnant" feeling, which is replaced by a "I should have a baby" feeling. But because you actually had the pregnancy and it was tangible its easier to imagine than the baby, which you can't really visualise. Does that make sense? Even though when I had my due date in November I had 4 weeks ago had my second loss, so still technically "should have been pregnant" those feelings became easier to deal with.
I have just taken Edie to dancing, and two of my pregnant post natal mums were there. One of them is due in May, about 5 days after my due date, so I find her a difficult person to be around. Fortunately I don't see much of her anyway due to the days we both work but I wasn't exactly thrilled to see her. Especially when she looked at Edie and said "god isn't she massive??" I wanted to slap her. My daughter is not massive, she is tall, as me and her dad both are. 
Sorry, that kind of descended into a rant. 
TS I am glad you are bearing up ok. I hope you never have to go through it again either. Hopefully at your scan it will show everything has passed and you can start to move on. I would question the 3 months thing, if you feel ready to start trying again then do what's right for you.


----------



## pichi

i know what you mean about it being difficult around certain folk Mrs Mig. the girl at my work (remember my rant) is constantly asking me about baby things "when you were pregnant with Pixie..." and then it feels like she's rubbing it in my face that she's pregnant. she even started asking me about my pram and stuff... then continued on the subject by asking me YET AGAIN! if i'm pregnant yet. i just replied with a:

"if i was pregnant i wouldn't be telling anyone until i was nearer 20 weeks. but at this point in time, no i'm not pregnant."


----------



## ickle pand

Why do people do that? Even if you were pregnant, you're not going to tell someone just because they asked. You'll tell them when you're good and ready. Good for you for putting her straight. If she asks again after that, I'd tell her that she's upsetting you by constantly asking.

I just read on another thread that when you click on the number of posts for a thread on your user CP, you can see who replied and how many times. Loz is currently top, followed by Mrs Mig and then me lol!


----------



## fayewest

Pichi - I agree you cant rule yourself out yet, but I understand, you are doing exactly what I am doing this cycle, protecting and preparing yourself for a bfn, its understandable ;0) 

I am 10dpo - No significant temp raise, no symptoms since 6dpo, boobs are not sore, cramps have stopped. I feel a bit sick, but thats because I had a proper coffee before and I think it was a bit strong for me ;0( 

Just realised that if I am pregnant this cycle, I wont be able to paint the house/varnish the floors ... eeek! Although if I was I would LOVE it, I am rationalising the bfn, so at least I am prepared ... 

rs Miggins - Some people are sooooooo rude! I would have found it difficult not to give her a slap, but then I am pre menstrual and irrational ;0) 

Had some BRILLIANT news, my god daughter got into her 1st choice of secondary school and so did her best friend, such brilliant news as she would have really struggled at the alternatives as she is a little behind and needs extra support, had a little weep when we found out (so did she!) xxx


----------



## pichi

faye - your chart is looking REALLY good. how long is your LP usually? x

well done to your god daughter!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Chatterboxes!!! Pichi I meant to ask you about her the other day. She sounds hideously insensitive.


----------



## pichi

yeah she actually admitted that she likes asking me?! wtf?? i've told her it makes me feel crap but because she likes asking she still does! and it's every other week


----------



## fayewest

pichi said:


> faye - your chart is looking REALLY good. how long is your LP usually? x
> 
> well done to your god daughter!

Thanks we are really excited for her ;0) She was really worried about bullies in her other choices.

My LP is usually 12 days, so I only have 2 more days till I know either way I hope, although I didn't get a bfp til day 14 on my pregnancy cycle, in that cycle my temp just kept going higher and higher every day. No symptoms at all this time around since the light bleed, and I had lots that cycle and actually felt the implantation, so not being too hopeful xx


----------



## fayewest

Pichi - She NEEDS a word with herself, what a selfish horrible person ;0( The very last thing you need right now!


----------



## fayewest

ps ... I am on the train and the woman opposite is reading a training to be a midwife manual, I hope thats a sign!


----------



## ickle pand

pichi said:


> yeah she actually admitted that she likes asking me?! wtf?? i've told her it makes me feel crap but because she likes asking she still does! and it's every other week

Wtf?!? I'd just walk away from her the next time and if she still does it then put in an official complaint. That's harassment and you shouldn't have to put up with it.


----------



## Lozdi

Pichi tell her your birth story and scare the bad manners out of her!

Just want to point out that I was so 'out' on the cycle I got my bfp it was actually a shock to me to get the bfp. I only tested on 11 dpo because I found a random leftover stick and just had to pee on it.

I still can't quite believe I have got this far.

Who is next to :test: ?

Mrs Miggins I get told ooh isn't he huge all the time about my youngest but he is just tall like his dad. People mean it as a compliment. Well at least thats how I take it, I think if it felt like a criticism then I would probably deliver a verbal slap! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Oooo Loz - you're 12 weeks today! When do you get your scan?


----------



## Lozdi

The 8th....I can't wait! I expect I'll get a bit emotional in the waiting room though because last time I was there I was the lady coming out in tears trying to hide it from the multitude of ladies with bumps sat in the waiting room. I swear in the 5 minutes it took them to confirm my mmc the waiting room went from having 2 ladies in it, to being almost full. I couldn't even sit down because I would have freaked them all out, I hid round the corner waiting to see the doctor. At least this time round I will be sitting there having heard HB just a couple of hours before, instead of explaining to OH that we would most likely get bad news.


----------



## Alandsa

Faye - thats fantastic news about your god-daughter :D

im loving the ideas for what you can do if you get a BFN - im going to treat myself to a massage if i get a BFN, as most places wont do them if your preggo

Pichie - wow that is so insensitive!! i have a couple of people who kept asking me if i was pregnant. the first time i was but denied it, the second time was on my first day back after the MC :( i managed to say i wasnt but she persisted and asked again, which led me to burst into tears and then the whole office found out :( not impressed! i also had to cancel my clients waiting in the waiting room for me and send them home as i was so upset - not impressed!

i have actually found it easier now they know but didnt want it to come out like that

Lozdi - aww that will be such an emotional time, of course :hugs: i remember that feeling of being the person walking out into the waiting room with my head down unable to face everyone :(

im really glad that can go back there having heard the HB :)

AFM - as for testing, i will be testing on the 9th March (10dpo) probably a bit early but hey i may as well lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ugh, Loz I remember that feeling too, although as my miscarriages weren't missed I was at the epu so a weeping woman emerging from the scan room is a more common sight. They hide you in a private room opposite the scan room though so you don't cut a scary figure sitting with all the ladies who are waiting. Although there is a percentage of mums who pretend they have been bleeding to get an early scan (I have a client who is a sonographer at that very epu and she mentions this a lot) and I actually don't think it would do those girls any harm to see ladies who are actually living through what they are making up to get an early scan. This is one of the reasons that with my second miscarriage I couldn't get a scan for 24 hours. Rant, rant, rant..... And breathe. 
Faye your chart really does look good! 
Al, what do you do for a job?
Loz, yay happy 12 weeks!!!


----------



## filipenko32

pichi that is just terrible!!! Makes my blood boil! Tell her to Kuso kurae and say Kono ama! Hope I got those right, had to look them up! 
Faye I hope that is a sign!
Pink, Ickle, Emum, Loz, Mrs Migg and anyone I am sure i've missed so :howdy: everyone! I've been over on the pal after recurrent losses site pretending i am one of them! Got period cramps now but I don't want my :af: to start till Monday as I am going to Vegas on the 18th and can't get my CD 3 bloods done that I need for IVF /PGD (which we've decided to do) in Vegas. If my af starts on Monday I'll be ok as I will be able to get them done when I get back. :hissy: Got PMT too! :brat:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> r 24 hours. Rant, rant, rant..... And breathe.

 :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Fili :hugs: You definitely getting PGD? Do they take the sample cells on day 3 or 5? I read that day 5 is better because there are more cells and a few going missing at that point is better than when there is less. Will you find out gender or just chromosomes? Imagine how weird it would be knowing the gender before the bfp- not sure I could handle that myself! Vegas eh? You lucky devil! Hope you win big!


----------



## fayewest

Hello Flip - I was thinking about you alot today and wondering how you were getting on! What is PGD sorry to be a div! I would love to go to Vegas, hope you have fun.

Lodzi - Really great news on the scan xx

Mrs Miggins - No symptoms though, so not sure what to think ... still delaying hope so no testing. How are you? x


----------



## pichi

Thanks girls - i love venting in here; takes a load off my shoulders :)

yay for scan on the 8th Loz! i'm so excited for you! 

I'm trying not to symptom spot but i'm pee'ing like a racehorse:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Loz and Faye this is what they're going to do in my case. They're going to screen my eggs first when they're collected. Then they are only going to fertilise the normal eggs with hubby's sperm. Then they will implant 2. And all that's assuming I have some normal eggs! It's illegal for us to know the sex beforehand so we wont know. I have to get these tests done at the beginning of my next cycle for us to be able to start the treatment at the beginning of my next cycle. I am so scared of having a trisomy loss again but one that goes to term I think this is the best option for us. Could get twins though! But tbh I will be grateful for one healthy one!


----------



## Lozdi

My peeing has never got more frequent than in a non pregnant state, oddly. I did however notice that during the 2ww I was either more aware of the pee smell when I went to the loo, or pee was smelling stronger than usual.

It is impossible to stop yourself symptom spotting! Proven fact!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz and Faye this is what they're going to do in my case. They're going to screen my eggs first when they're collected. Then they are only going to fertilise the normal eggs with hubby's sperm. Then they will implant 2. And all that's assuming I have some normal eggs! It's illegal for us to know the sex beforehand so we wont know. I have to get these tests done at the beginning of my next cycle for us to be able to start the treatment at the beginning of my next cycle. I am so scared of having a trisomy loss again but one that goes to term I think this is the best option for us. Could get twins though! But tbh I will be grateful for one healthy one!

You will have some normal eggs, loads I bet :hugs: The chance of twins is nice! But as you say, one will be amazing too. I wonder how many eggs they will manage to collect. Do they put the fertilized ones back into your tube or straight into the uterus? Its amazing what they can do nowadays isn't it! :hugs: Do you know if they will screen using CGH or FISH? Apparently CGH screens for all the aneuploidies instead of just one. :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Hi girls

About to read back, but won't be around much tonight as off to see The Woman in Black shortly. Hope that doesn't scare any beans off from implanting!

Have had horrible stomach cramps today - almost stop in the street and double over bad. Kept rushing to knicker check but nothing but some attractive yellow CM which I don't think I've ever had before :(

Had another acupuncture session this afternoon. He used far fewer needles than he usually does for some reason (only 5). If his english was better, I might have asked why :) I might have done an 8dpo test and got a BFN this morning, just in case there was anything I needed to know about to make me cancel that appointment, but if I did I'm not letting that affect my PMA. Even FF for heavens sake is telling me that it is too early to test and not yet putting up tempting accuracy stats for different brands of tests.

Mrs M I think i saw earlier you asked how many pregnancy points it had given me, but I've deliberately not been putting any of that data in since ovulation so as not to get my hopes up or down. I think my temps look quite good so far though. The open circles are because I've been a bit erratic in times, but usually all within an hour of each other so I don't think that will have impacted on accuracy too much. FF is just being pernickety.


----------



## Lozdi

I hope it scares a beanie into implanting extra securely! I haven't seen it yet but I heard its quite frightening!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds promising then Emum. Your temps look great and are a lot more consistent than mine. I seem to have some throat infection which will be affecting mine too. 
I didn't put symptoms into FF for the last two months but this month I've slipped back into bad habits. I shouldn't I know, as it gets my hopes up cruelly. 
I have been a bit irritable.


----------



## ayclobes

I need some advice..kinda. I seen the new dr 2wks ago..he told me he didnt wanna do clomid or anything b/c of overstimulation? i hadn't been on clomid since 6/2011. I want to try the femara before jumping to injectibles..i emailed him but nothing back yet..i hope he agrees..b/c i dont wanna forget about it if it could get us our healthy baby?


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - I am with ickle. That woman is just horrible and it's just a different style of bullying imo. :hugs:

fili - Hope AF holds off and you can get your testing done then you'll be able to relax more and enjoy Vegas!!

Loz - I can't wait till your scan either and I am so glad this time will be a much different experience. Luckily both times I was there for my scans the small waiting room was almost empty. It's one of those time that nobody has eye contact with each other anyway.

This week I seem to have been dealing with lots of pg patients, one of whom even had the same Dr I had for my eric. I haven't been too upset but just thinking 'really!! oh sod off' (not to the actual patients but more to the 'powers that be').

Had my acupuncture again today. More work on moving my energy around. I asked about different ways of acupuncture ie. sticking pins in then leaving you lying, like you tend to see on TV, as a opposed to what she does with me. Long story there are different techniques and she used to the first one till learning about this type and she has never looked back. So sounds quite good.


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly when did you get your first +opk - day and time?

i got my first plus thursday at 12 then it was lighter at 3 then gone at ten on friday i dtd tues nite wed nite and thurs morning i messed up didnt i, dp was gutted mr wasnt coming ou:nope:t to play thurs nite


----------



## Lozdi

ayclobes said:


> I need some advice..kinda. I seen the new dr 2wks ago..he told me he didnt wanna do clomid or anything b/c of overstimulation? i hadn't been on clomid since 6/2011. I want to try the femara before jumping to injectibles..i emailed him but nothing back yet..i hope he agrees..b/c i dont wanna forget about it if it could get us our healthy baby?

I don't know the ins and outs of clomid etc but I'm sure he will agree, as no one wants to move straight to injectibles and if a doctor can't understand that then who can? :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> No, you are almost certainly not too late kelly. The OPK does not mean you are ovulating at that point. It means you are likely to ovulate over the course of the next couple of days. It doesn't matter when the test goes negative, that doesn't mean you have ovulated, just that your LH surge that is over. The only thing which is important is when the surge starts, not when it ends.
> 
> Even after you have ovulated, you have a window of about 12 hours when the egg can be fertilised. The optimum is to have the sperm in position when the egg pops (or as its known on this thread "to have the boys in the barracks") but you can still chase the egg down the first stretch of its journey for a very short while too.

Emum i know i sound really stupid but if i got a plus yesyerday at 12 when would of been the best time to do it :blush


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - I am sure the film will increase blood supply to the uterus from your heart beating faster so giving implanting bean a rush of energy!! If only! I'd be watching scary movies every day!!

acyclobe. I have no idea about clomid etc sorry can't help


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Kelly when did you get your first +opk - day and time?
> 
> i got my first plus thursday at 12 then it was lighter at 3 then gone at ten on friday i dtd tues nite wed nite and thurs morning i messed up didnt i, dp was gutted mr wasnt coming ou:nope:t to play thurs niteClick to expand...

I don't think you messed up at all, there could still be tons of boys in the barracks, plus the egg might not have been released yet, so you can still dtd tonight and add to those swimmers already waiting. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly1973 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Kelly when did you get your first +opk - day and time?
> 
> i got my first plus thursday at 12 then it was lighter at 3 then gone at ten on friday i dtd tues nite wed nite and thurs morning i messed up didnt i, dp was gutted mr wasnt coming ou:nope:t to play thurs niteClick to expand...

That sound like well timed bd'ing. I bd Sunday evening, Tue and Wed night and I got my first peak Tue 12noon. Thurs night would just have been extra but I think you should have it covered!


----------



## pichi

Kelly: some people get 3 +opks before ovulating - some people get 2 then on the day of the -opk they ovulate... sometimes 2 days after. i'm sure you didn't mess up :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Loz and Faye this is what they're going to do in my case. They're going to screen my eggs first when they're collected. Then they are only going to fertilise the normal eggs with hubby's sperm. Then they will implant 2. And all that's assuming I have some normal eggs! It's illegal for us to know the sex beforehand so we wont know. I have to get these tests done at the beginning of my next cycle for us to be able to start the treatment at the beginning of my next cycle. I am so scared of having a trisomy loss again but one that goes to term I think this is the best option for us. Could get twins though! But tbh I will be grateful for one healthy one!
> 
> You will have some normal eggs, loads I bet :hugs: The chance of twins is nice! But as you say, one will be amazing too. I wonder how many eggs they will manage to collect. Do they put the fertilized ones back into your tube or straight into the uterus? Its amazing what they can do nowadays isn't it!
> :hugs: Do you know if they will screen using CGH or FISH? Apparently CGH
> screens for all the aneuploidies instead of just one. :hugs:Click to expand...

They are using CGH! And you're so knowledgeable lozzy!! Yeah I didn't see the point if they were only gonna test for 8 or so. This will test my eggs only for all chromosomes. They are working on the theory that hubby's sperm is normal and he had a normal DNA fragmentation test too. So it's my eggs that 'may' be causing the problem but to put a spanner in the works the third mc had a normal egg so we are going on the steroids, heparin, aspirin too (progesterone is man made with ivf anyway to a certain extent). 
I'm so happy everything is going well for you, you'll have your baby in your arms before you know it!! X x :hugs:


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> Emum i know i sound really stupid but if i got a plus yesyerday at 12 when would of been the best time to do it :blush

Yesterday, today AND tomorrow will be your 3 most fertile days. And there is an outside chance that Sunday might still be a possibility too. GL


----------



## Lozdi

I googled marathoned the chromosome testing stuff after I had the mmc, its amazing what they can find out from a few cells! I'm glad they will be using the CGH, I have a great feeling that you'll have a baby in your arms soon too, or maybe even two! :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Lozdi said:


> My peeing has never got more frequent than in a non pregnant state, oddly. I did however notice that during the 2ww I was either more aware of the pee smell when I went to the loo, or pee was smelling stronger than usual.
> 
> It is impossible to stop yourself symptom spotting! Proven fact!

I had the strong wee smell too! It will be one of my main signs I will look out for :)


----------



## fayewest

Ayclo - I am on clomid, the risks of twins are higher, but still slim, i have been on the lowest dose and responding well with no overstimulation issues, have you thought about soy?

Flip - How exciting, cant wait to hear an update, I am sure they will get lots of healthy eggs and this will be a very successful trip ;0)


----------



## elm

Fili - the gender bit comes from the sperm doesn't it so they won't know anyway? Hope there are lots of lovely healthy eggs to chose from :dust:

Emum - maybe the yellowy cm is because the acupuncture is doing a bit of cleansing? :) 

I'm really moody - if it's pmt it's got to last til Wednesday... oh dear!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ayclobes, sorry I know nothing about clomid either but I hope your doc does the right thing by you. 
Fil, it sounds very, very promising. I can't wait to hear it all unfold for you and result in your babies. (pma. You ARE having twins) 
Elm I am right with you there. My AF is due Monday or tuesday so if this is pmt I have a very grumpy weekend ahead. I swear to god if my OH doesn't stop clearing his throat so loudly I'm going to t**t him in the face with a tea tray :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ayclobes

I've been on clomid for 7-8months combined. I did not get pregnant using it..not sure if i responded b/c my doctors did NOT monitor me..so no more clomid for me. I'm waiting to hear back from my RE about getting a prescription for the femara, before starting the injectibles...hmm.


----------



## elm

Mrs Miggins said:


> Elm I am right with you there. My AF is due Monday or tuesday so if this is pmt I have a very grumpy weekend ahead. I swear to god if my OH doesn't stop clearing his throat so loudly I'm going to t**t him in the face with a tea tray :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:rofl: I've just been having a go at dp for making noises..... :blush:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ayclobes, sorry I know nothing about clomid either but I hope your doc does the right thing by you.
> Fil, it sounds very, very promising. I can't wait to hear it all unfold for you and result in your babies. (pma. You ARE having twins)
> Elm I am right with you there. My AF is due Monday or tuesday so if this is pmt I have a very grumpy weekend ahead. I swear to god if my OH doesn't stop clearing his throat so loudly I'm going to t**t him in the face with a tea tray :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

LMAO:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg :rofl: :rofl: ahem I'd choose something stronger!!! 
Elm :rofl: :rofl: of course they won't know!!! I'm so stupid!! I forgot about that :dohh: who needs god damn sperm anyway vile stuff!


----------



## filipenko32

I've got pmt too and I've had a glass of wine and too many mono sodium glutamates at the all you can eat Chinese buffet we just went to. :gun: :trouble: :trouble: :ninja:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry I'm still laughing at the image of your 'innocent' hubby and how he doesn't know how much he's annoying you until he gets theoretically whacked with a tea tray!! :rofl: 
Pmt sucks though!! :ninja: I feel like I've got a tyre full of water swishing about around my stomach ATM :gun:


----------



## Lozdi

:spermy: Makes me feel :sick: lately lol I can't stand the sight of it. Obviously I don't neglect OH but I can't look at it at all haha the thing is, it sometimes (TMI) is somewhat clumpy and then reminds me of nose stuff and THAT is my one weakness, the one thing that has the power to make me gag, pregnant or not. Dealing with runny noses took alot of practice thats for sure!

Yuk yuk yuk!

The only times I have had pmt were when I was on the pill, those things gave me month long pmt I'll never go on them again.

Mrs Miggins did you indeed tea tray your fella? :haha: Honestly though, there is just NO NEED for more than one throat clearing racket! I would have probably sat there a while then suddenly yell 'GO TO THE BLOODY BATHROOM AND DEAL WITH IT!'

My favourite threat for OH when he is being a pain is offering to punch him in the knee. I don't think he takes me completely seriously on the matter. :haha:


----------



## elm

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and :sick:!!

(don't need no multi quote for that :D )


----------



## Lozdi

elm said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and :sick:!!
> 
> (don't need no multi quote for that :D )

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Didn't need to employ the tea tray. Barking "Stop doing that so loudly. You sound like an old man" seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Emum

Oh my goodness. Woman in Black is a very scarey film! As you were ...


----------



## Lozdi

That'l do it, I find they don't like being compared to old men! OH gives me evil looks when I refer to the grey in his beard. It bothers him more than me, I say it suits him! He says I caused the grey in his beard. I disagree on the principal that if that were true, he would have grey hairs on his head also and he doesn't yet. Men!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Emum! Did you have a good night? Loz, my OH has long accepted he is an old man!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Emum! Did you have a good night? Loz, my OH has long accepted he is an old man!

:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Oh my goodness. Woman in Black is a very scarey film! As you were ...

Oooh I want to watch it. Films don't usually scare me....saying that the descent did a bit!


----------



## fayewest

I caved ... BFN


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> Emum i know i sound really stupid but if i got a plus yesyerday at 12 when would of been the best time to do it :blush
> 
> Yesterday, today AND tomorrow will be your 3 most fertile days. And there is an outside chance that Sunday might still be a possibility too. GLClick to expand...

only got to dtd thurs morn oh knew when would be best but said he couldnt perform to order so that was that, not holding out much hope for this month,is it wrong to feel this devastated ? guess im having a rant xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Kelly it's not wrong to feel devastated at all. You want this so much and coupled with the pain you have recently suffered you just want to be pregnant again and when something like that happens its gutting. How is your hubby? Is he feeling bad for you? If you don't get a bfp this cycle (and you still could, contrary to what we are all going through, sometimes it can just take one time!!) then get some of those herbal Viagra pills if he would be up for it (pardon the pun). It takes the pressure off, as long as you sell it to him that way, rather than him feeling that he needs to take them because he doesn't work properly. Sorry though hun. :hugs:
And Faye, big hugs. I know you are not out yet, but there is nothing as horrible as seeing that white space. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and ignore my temp for today. I made it up!! The stress of this week got to me and I had a few glasses of wine. I know this far into the 2ww that's bad.. Smack wrist. But I've said before I get so down acting like I'm pregnant then AF shows her ugly mug. 
With Mark not getting the job, and feeling poorly I'm fed up. My skin has broken out cos I bought a cheap moisturiser from Lidl (I really should know better) and I just feel rubbish and the wine called. I only had a few glasses but it made me feel better. 
On a more positive note, I have started to go out running! I'm going with a friend and we are going three times a week. Starting gently, and building up. It's a couch to 5k in 8 weeks plan. So if I'm not pregnant I'll be running a 5k race in 8 weeks, and hopefully the extra exercise and fitness will help me get pregnant. And if I am pregnant, then hooray!
But in the meantime, ignore today's temp. It was 37.16 when I took it which would have been a massive spike. Stupid wine. 
Morning all.


----------



## elm

:hugs: Faye, could still be early though? Was it an internet cheapie?

Mrs Mig I'm doing c25k (not in 8 weeks though...) I got up to week 5 before the snow and ice and pregnancy tiredness and stopped til this week. I started at week 3 but need to go back another week :cry: Going out today to do a week 2 run. Have you got runkeeper? I'm finding that really useful :)


----------



## elm

:hugs: Kelly x It only takes once so got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, what's runkeeper?


----------



## elm

It's an app (on android / iPhone) the free version is good, it uses gps to track your run and gives you stats (distance, speed, calories, elevation). I upgraded to the paid version and it shows where you are while you run on the internet, I go out at night so feel a bit better if dp can see me on the screen!!

eta. https://runkeeper.com/home

etaa. I'm using the coaching bit now I've got an iphone to put in the directions (run fast / slow) for c25k, was using podcasts before but I can choose my own music easier now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Excellent thank you. I shall get that!


----------



## fayewest

yep internet cheapie ;0(

so confused, what was the bleed then, and the cramps? When i woke up this morning, i had the most chronic dizzy spells, like vertigo, i could barely lift my head off the pillow, thankfully I feel a bit better now. I was utterly terrified


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye I wish I could be more help. I don't know anything about clomid to know what effects it can have on you, or know what might have caused that bleed. How many days ago was that? Is it possible it's still too early? Or do you think maybe you should go to the doc to rule out anything else going on? I'm sure you are fine but the reassurance wouldn't do you any harm.


----------



## elm

Mrs Miggins said:


> Faye I wish I could be more help. I don't know anything about clomid to know what effects it can have on you, or know what might have caused that bleed. How many days ago was that? Is it possible it's still too early? Or do you think maybe you should go to the doc to rule out anything else going on? I'm sure you are fine but the reassurance wouldn't do you any harm.

Agreed. An ic isn't the best for an early bfp - I've seen someone recently test and get a bfn with an ic and a bfp with a clearblue or similar so it doesn't really mean anything. Hope you're ok, the vertigo type stuff sounds horrific :hugs:


----------



## Emum

elm said:


> Agreed. An ic isn't the best for an early bfp - I've seen someone recently test and get a bfn with an ic and a bfp with a clearblue or similar so it doesn't really mean anything. Hope you're ok, the vertigo type stuff sounds horrific :hugs:

That's reassuring. BFN for me too today at 9dpo on an IC. FF says 15% accuracy for this brand at this stage, so am not giving up all hope just yet.


----------



## elm

I'm rubbish at not poas - just had a load more ewcm and so did an opk and got only a faint line (didn't get anything at all last time). I've decided if af starts any time now it counts - it'd be be due now if mc bleeding was af bleeding!!

Being hugely lazy this morning but have made a banana chocolate protein shake thing to power me up..!!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Elm and Mrs Miggins , I know I am not out till AF shows her ugly face, so I am trying to cling onto some hope, its just so desperately sad seeing just 1 line on a test ;0( I am not out until AF shows in full glory.

I will speak to my doctor about the bleed, although I am pretty sure she will say, as it's the first proper full cycle since the MC its possible all sorts of strange things are going to happen, worth asking though.

The wobbly dizziness was so scary, never ever had that before and I will def see my doctor about that, been having a look on the internet, its fairly common and might even be as simple as having an ear infection which sets off your balance xx


----------



## fayewest

Just to make you laugh ladies I have looked up vertigo as an early pregnancy symptom ... VERY common apparently! hehe! ;0)
What Is Vertigo?
Vertigo is a feeling that the room is spinning and happens for many different reasons. Vertigo can be disorienting especially if you are experiencing it for the first time. If you experience vertigo, you might initially wonder if something serious is happening, but it is fairly common during early pregnancy and frequently is a first sign of pregnancy.

Reasons for Vertigo
Vertigo is typically associated with an imbalance in the inner ear, which controls balance. In pregnancy, however, vertigo most likely results from increases in circulatory demands for which your body hasn't compensated. Soon, your body will compensate by increasing your blood volume by about 50 percent. Vertigo might also be associated with fluctuating blood glucose levels, increased amounts of hormones or by dehydration.


----------



## fayewest

If I am pregnant there is definitely more than one in there, the way I felt this morning.

I am sad too as we woke up at 5.20 to go for a walk in the woods near us to look for owls, I couldnt make it out of bed ;0(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I want to go on an owl walk!!!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> I want to go on an owl walk!!!

Me too ;0( Last time we went we saw 3 different types of deer (1 really rare in this area- Jumping jack) loads of mating frogs and 2 owls, it was the most amazing walk ever! We love doing it, you have to get up super early but it is really really worth it as you see nature just before dawn and everything is out! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye that sounds wonderful. I want to go!!
Tempted to test, tempted to test tempted to test!!!
Pull me back from the brink!!!


----------



## sarah_anne

kelly1973 said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> Emum i know i sound really stupid but if i got a plus yesyerday at 12 when would of been the best time to do it :blush
> 
> Yesterday, today AND tomorrow will be your 3 most fertile days. And there is an outside chance that Sunday might still be a possibility too. GLClick to expand...
> 
> only got to dtd thurs morn oh knew when would be best but said he couldnt perform to order so that was that, not holding out much hope for this month,is it wrong to feel this devastated ? guess im having a rant xxClick to expand...

Don't count yourself out Kelly! When I was pregnant the first time, I didn't implant until 11dpo and didn't get a BFP until 15dpo, so you could still be pregnant!


----------



## sarah_anne

fayewest said:


> yep internet cheapie ;0(
> 
> so confused, what was the bleed then, and the cramps? When i woke up this morning, i had the most chronic dizzy spells, like vertigo, i could barely lift my head off the pillow, thankfully I feel a bit better now. I was utterly terrified

Faye, your chart still looks great! I didn't implant until I was 11dpo the first time I was pregnant and didn't get a BFP until 15dpo. Cramps and vertigo are things I've had with BOTH pregnancies, so it sounds good for you. The bleed could have been your body attempting to get rid of excess or old lining so that the egg could implant properly. My doctor said that's quite common after a miscarriage!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Why not, its too early still but if you have the urge why not do it ;0) 

Sarah Anne - My temp normally only comes down the day before AF so I assume I will stay high till then. The vertigo was horrendous ;0( I would NEVER cope with that for 3 months, did you have it the whole way through? I thought the bleed could have been implantation but if that was the case I would expect a bfp by now. If I am not pregnant I will see the doc about the vertigo as I may well have an ear infection or it sounds like it's positional vertigo I had, ie only when I moved my head, which is apparently the most common. How was yours when you were pregnant?

Soooooo confusing! Feel too sick and wobbly to help knocking down walls in the new house, so am doing all the packing and boring stuff here, oh well at least I am doing something hey? x


----------



## fayewest

Sarah Anne - Looking at your chart I would have thought you implanted on the temp dip at day 7, how did you know it was day 11? How are you feeling btw? Baby looks lovely, are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:nope: no, I don't think so. It's quite rare to get a bfp at 10 dpo and I can't bear squinting looking for lines that aren't there. I generally get a temp drop on 11dpo if AF is going to show so I'll see what happens tomorrow. I do wish I hadn't buggered up today's temp :-(


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Faye that sounds wonderful. I want to go!!
> Tempted to test, tempted to test tempted to test!!!
> Pull me back from the brink!!!

Willpower! You can wait! Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Arse. I caved. Bfn.


----------



## fayewest

Too early, there is still hope ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Plus it wasnt fmu x


----------



## Lozdi

I had BFN on 10 dpo. I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsmig - way to go with the running!! All you ladies are getting so fit, I really need to move my butt, literally! I also replied on your journal, 10dpo still early :hugs:

Faye - Love the idea of owl watching. It is difficult enough to get the OH out for a walk at any time of the day never mind before 6am!! Sorry to hear about your dizzy spells and teh bfn, but my first reasding was 'oo thats good signs' so fingers crossed.

SA - looked on your blog - wonderful pics. I bet you are getting so excited!

Hi loz - How are you feeling today, over the whole yucky bug?

Hello to everyone I have missed over teh last few posts.

afm - I got my CH this morning. As soon as the horizontal line goes in I always wonder if my temps have increased enough? Mrmmig you get a massive temp jump. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning but again I'm not thinking of it as a sign. Maybe it was the chicken kiev I had yesterday!!

Going to go bake a sponge cake after being out all day looking for doors for the living room.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm completely over the bug, and eating for 4! I always get stupendous hunger for a few days after a nasty bug I'm like a bottomless pit, mum claims I have hollow legs. :haha:

Sponge cake! :thumbup::munch:


----------



## pinksmarties

I am glad you are feeling better and have your appetite back!! I wisk my legs were hollow. My belly work like those big expanding gas storage tanks seen in towns depending how much I eat!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I have been debating over whether to do a journal. Initially I was quite keen but never got round to it. I spent most of my lunch time on Thursday writing out the first post but now I am nervous(?) about putting it out there, not sure why? What do you think?


----------



## Lozdi

Ohhh my belly goes up too lol, just have the extra room in the legs! When I get up I look just a lil bit pregnant, by the time its bedtime I look 7 months gone with a food baby!

We are going out to open mic night tomorrow, OH plays guitar and sings. I don't want to tell anyone about Bellybean yet so I'm trying to come up with a suitable explanation for my huge boobs and not drinking. My non pregnant boobs are very very small so the ones I have right now will get noticed. I think I can hide the belly with careful dressing. Think I shall have to google things that mess with weight gain and have treatments involving antibiotics, and put a valid story together to explain my larger than normal self, and the pints of lemonade!


----------



## Emum

The alcohol is easy just at the moment surely? You have given it up for Lent. And in recompense you have been stuffing your face with sweets and treats, hence the weight gain :)


----------



## Lozdi

I have been pondering a journal too but haven't gotten round to it yet. Its therapeutic to put down your feelings, don't rush into posting them if your not sure yet. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh Kelly it's not wrong to feel devastated at all. You want this so much and coupled with the pain you have recently suffered you just want to be pregnant again and when something like that happens its gutting. How is your hubby? Is he feeling bad for you? If you don't get a bfp this cycle (and you still could, contrary to what we are all going through, sometimes it can just take one time!!) then get some of those herbal Viagra pills if he would be up for it (pardon the pun). It takes the pressure off, as long as you sell it to him that way, rather than him feeling that he needs to take them because he doesn't work properly. Sorry though hun. :hugs:
> And Faye, big hugs. I know you are not out yet, but there is nothing as horrible as seeing that white space. Hang in there. :hugs:

he just says he feels pressure but also said he would try anything. can i buy it on the net? hes going through a phase of saying hes worried hes too old for me and im going to need a younger man. he forgets i adore the ground he waiks on xx


----------



## kelly1973

sarah_anne said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> yep internet cheapie ;0(
> 
> so confused, what was the bleed then, and the cramps? When i woke up this morning, i had the most chronic dizzy spells, like vertigo, i could barely lift my head off the pillow, thankfully I feel a bit better now. I was utterly terrified
> 
> Faye, your chart still looks great! I didn't implant until I was 11dpo the first time I was pregnant and didn't get a BFP until 15dpo. Cramps and vertigo are things I've had with BOTH pregnancies, so it sounds good for you. The bleed could have been your body attempting to get rid of excess or old lining so that the egg could implant properly. My doctor said that's quite common after a miscarriage!Click to expand...

ok im guna sound really stupid but wat does 11dpo and implant mean too much to learn


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> The alcohol is easy just at the moment surely? You have given it up for Lent. And in recompense you have been stuffing your face with sweets and treats, hence the weight gain :)

The open mic night regulars know me, they know I wouldn't give anything up for lent, I'm so not religious. I have been known to go teetotal for no apparent reason before though. They will believe the sweets and treats bit, I'm powerless against what I fancy. A guy I used to work with had stomach troubles and his doc said he had to choose between alcohol and caffeine and he chose caffeine lol maybe I'll say something along those lines. Part of me wants to just tell people but I almost did last time a few days before the 12 week scan and can't forget just how much worse the mmc aftermath would have been if I had gone and spilled the beans too early. I know, I'll say nothing and if anyone asks me if I'm pregnant I'll reply: 'HOW DARE YOU? You saying I'm fat??!' And mortify them into never asking anyone that ever again as long as they live! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> yep internet cheapie ;0(
> 
> so confused, what was the bleed then, and the cramps? When i woke up this morning, i had the most chronic dizzy spells, like vertigo, i could barely lift my head off the pillow, thankfully I feel a bit better now. I was utterly terrified
> 
> Faye, your chart still looks great! I didn't implant until I was 11dpo the first time I was pregnant and didn't get a BFP until 15dpo. Cramps and vertigo are things I've had with BOTH pregnancies, so it sounds good for you. The bleed could have been your body attempting to get rid of excess or old lining so that the egg could implant properly. My doctor said that's quite common after a miscarriage!Click to expand...
> 
> ok im guna sound really stupid but wat does 11dpo and implant mean too much to learnClick to expand...

11 dpo is 11 days past ovulation, and implant is when the fertilized eggy finds a place in the uterus to get all snuggled in. :hugs: Youre right there is a ton to learn!


----------



## fayewest

Pink - Thanks, it might be a weird sign, but I am not hoping too much, it has meant I have not been able to do too much today in the house ;0( Well aisde from washing, cleaning and putting loads of stuff on eBay ;0) YUMMY to the sponge cake, nothing for me till Easter though, booo! 3 kilos down though ;0) 

Loz - So pleased you are feeling better ;0) 

SA - Exactly that how did you know, when you implanted?

Kelly - Big kisses, I know it must be hard. My advice on the herbal viagra, is both take it, that way its a fun thing to do together rather than hubby feeling like 'he's not working properly' although I would tell people you were away for the weekend so you have no interruptions! It's good fun! Get some pre-seed too.

I am a bit twitchy and crampy again, a sure fire AF sign BOOOO! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My OH went through a stage of saying the same Kelly. It lasted for absolutely ages. Since he has been running and lost weight his self esteem has improved and he no longer needs the Viagra. It helped though, and yes you can get it on the Internet. 
Pink, if I were you I would finish your journal, and see how you feel after about posting it. I'd like to read it but I understand why you may have reservations. I like having somewhere to put down my daily thoughts, and not many people read mine anyway so I'm just talking to a select few! 
Thought I saw a glimmer of something on that bloomin stick earlier after it had dried but after Pink and Ickle's evap lines last month I'm not getting excited. Only problem is now I've started this carry on I'm going to be tempted to test again tomorrow with fmu. Grr.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Shall we make a pact to not test until Monday? Do you think you can hold out? I am ruling myself out this month but the bfn still makes me really sad.

I am having cramps and achy feelings down there, always a AF indicator


----------



## Lozdi

I remember the night we dtd for the egg chase, the day of my + opk, I gave down there a good grooming and informed OH and put a blanket on the sofa and we had some fun, and dtd twice, and after that he said 'Right I'm good for about a week now!' LOL Seriously though I'm not sure how I would have handled it if we needed more BD the day after because he is dead stubborn and very inclined to refuse if he is not in the mood, and I didn't want to pressure him on the first cycle of charting. It was a nerve wracking time for me but I think I managed to keep the pressure off him. Couldn't have kept it pressure free forever though, OH is just a bit too laid back and stubborn for intense TTC. He was NTNP, I was the one TTC!


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks guys feel a bit better knowing that other people get the same probs, hes so stubborn and he wont be pushed. keep getting sharp pain in my left side very ouchy..


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> Thanks guys feel a bit better knowing that other people get the same probs, hes so stubborn and he wont be pushed. keep getting sharp pain in my left side very ouchy..

He sounds just like my OH lol


----------



## pichi

Urgh the 2ww is so long :( sorry. Quick post from my phone sorry! I'll catch up when im on the lappy :) hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok Faye, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh, and ignore my temp for today. I made it up!! The stress of this week got to me and I had a few glasses of wine. I know this far into the 2ww that's bad.. Smack wrist. But I've said before I get so down acting like I'm pregnant then AF shows her ugly mug.
> With Mark not getting the job, and feeling poorly I'm fed up. My skin has broken out cos I bought a cheap moisturiser from Lidl (I really should know better) and I just feel rubbish and the wine called. I only had a few glasses but it made me feel better.
> On a more positive note, I have started to go out running! I'm going with a friend and we are going three times a week. Starting gently, and building up. It's a couch to 5k in 8 weeks plan. So if I'm not pregnant I'll be running a 5k race in 8 weeks, and hopefully the extra exercise and fitness will help me get pregnant. And if I am pregnant, then hooray!
> But in the meantime, ignore today's temp. It was 37.16 when I took it which would have been a massive spike. Stupid wine.
> Morning all.

I did the couch to 5k mrs mig - i decided to do it after my last miscarriage last october

Its really good and works tbh, i did do mine on the treadmill thou so was slightly easier than on the road but i got bored when i got to about 7 weeks and then christmas came! After christmas i just seemed to want to run for 20 mins only so did that for ages, then one week i managed to run for 35 mins and on my next run from that i did 5k, it took me 43 minutes thou. All of this was on the treadmill so i have now ventured out onto the road and can only manage 2 miles in 30 mins, i have so many hills where i live it practically kills me. If i could find somewhere flat then i think i would be able to manage 5k on the road.

I do it 3 times a week and i have lost about 11lb since jan which isn't bad when my thyroid is totally awol at the moment and my metabolism doesnt exist cos of this. My bum is getting quite a nice shape to it which i put down to the running that i do

Good luck with it, you wont regret it

xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I have finished my journal entry, so might put it in out tomorrow.

Oh, I hope its not like mine mrsmig and it does turn into something.

Enjoy your night out loz. You could tell them you are on steroids and antibiotics for a chest infection. Antibiotics for no alcohol and steroids might explain the weight gain.

Kelly - There is lots to learn, just ask as we all had to learn all the abbreviations! My husband felt pressured straight after the first mc but things have got better since.

Hi pichi! Hi Hope!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Hope. I've never been great at running, and I'm not a natural with anything physical really, but I like the slow build up, I think I can cope with it. I like idea of having a better bum too instead of the wobbly bag of mashed potato I seem to have as a backside at the moment!


----------



## elm

I've had nearly a (little) bottle of cider, it's gone right to my head..

I put week 2 of c25k into my phone then managed to play week 3 instead and actually managed to run all the bits I was supposed to. Might take a couple of weeks to get to week 4 though!!!

I've got a journal but aren't writing in it much at the moment. I put my miscarriage story in there the other day, it feel quite well hidden away though - it's been neglected so not very well read!!! It's nice to look back on though x


----------



## Hope39

Me and running was a totally no go zone once upon a time but i have really surprised myself. I am not the fastest of runners, i wasn't to bad on the treadmill but i am quite slow on the road

I gave up smoking when i found out i was pregnant and actually stuck to it even when i had the 3rd mmc, after the 1st and 2nd mmc i started smoking again because i was pissed off but i was a lot stronger this time round and determined to improve my health. Having 3 mmc makes you think about your health a lot more.

I needed something else to focus on to keep me away from cigs so running was my choice. I have not smoked for 6 months now, yippee, and have been running for around 4 months.

I just want to ttc again so that its all worth while, i'm getting fed up with putting everything on hold. Stupid f'ing thyroid is making me totally depressed

Having a sad day today :0(


----------



## elm

:hugs: Hope xxx Running (or any regular exercise) is the equivalent to taking antidepressants too. Hope your thyroid gets sorted soon. Sounds miserable x


----------



## Hope39

Thanks elm. I can't see my thyroid being sorted anytime soon, between oct n dec it got better then since Xmas it has got worse with each increase in medication. Increase in meds should make it better but in my case it gets worse. I must have done something really bad in my life to have to deal with this sh*t. I can't believe it's 2 years at the end of this month since I first became pregnant. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Biiiiig temp drop :-(


----------



## fayewest

Sorry Mrs Miggins - Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh I'm sick of this now. Wiped a bit of pink so that's my November baby hopes dashed. Only one more shot at a 2012 baby now and that's a long one as next month is my weird cycle. What is it that the kids say now? FML? That'll do. :-(


----------



## Emum

Oh no Mrs M. Rotten news. Big hugs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. I'm hoping you've got better news to balance it out, have you tested again yet?


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Emum. I'm hoping you've got better news to balance it out, have you tested again yet?

Bfn this morning again. I spent some time squinting because I thought I could see a very faint little line but when I dismantled the test I couldn't really see it, so think it was line eye!


----------



## pichi

So sorry to hear about the bfns ladies :(


----------



## ickle pand

I hope it's implantation mrs mig. Think we need to find that bloody witch and beat her up!

I'm not sure if I temped this morning or not. I remember the alarm going off but I don't remember temping and the temp saved in my therm is exactly the same as yesterday's temp. I'm just going to leave it blank I think. Still getting highs but the BDing is going well. Well not as often as I'd like but that's nothing to do with TTC lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm holding out for you Emum. Got a good feeling about you coming up. Well, today I feel crap. This time last week we were looking at the possibility of mark getting a lovely job, and a bfp. Now we seem to have neither. 
My croaky voice seems to have developed into a chest infection, I have a horrible spot on my chin that hurts, I scratched my wrist on something and that hurts like hell, I have had to cut my nails down really short because I had shellac on for too long and they have gone like paper and I need a pedicure. My neck hurts and the witch is waiting in the wings. So I am going to allow myself 1 day of self pity, if AF shows in full tonight I shall have wine and chocolate, and then tomorrow - SUMO. Shut Up and Move On. I'm going to start my running regime and Mark and I are going to stop drinking. Losing half a stone and knocking booze on the head (not that I drink a lot, but probably more than I should given I am ttc) has got to help. And I get my bloods back tomorrow or Tuesday, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh mrsmig :hugs: its just not fair. I know how important this month was to you too.


----------



## pinksmarties

Still got my fx'd for you emum.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. This cycle I'm bringing out the big guns, cbfm and preseed!


----------



## elm

:hugs: oh Mrs Miggins :hugs: how totally rubbish :( If af has to come I hope it gets on with it so you can enjoy your wine (although I'd prefer it to stay away for a couple of years because of a bfp) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well maybe there is a glimmer of hope, no sign of anything else AF like. She's not actually due till tomorrow so I don't want to get my hopes up, but maybe this morning I was a tad hasty declaring myself out of the game already.


----------



## Emum

Fxd Mrs M. Have you compared it with other charts? What do the stats say? I always do the compare all charts option first to see what the overall stats are, then narrow it down to compare just against pregnancy charts to keep my spirits up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, I don't tend to do chart comparing Emum. I rarely put my laptop on because once I do that I get nothing else done so I just use my phone. Not that I'm doing anything at the moment, maybe I'll give it a go. But even if it was, it's a bit late to be implanting isn't it?


----------



## sarah_anne

fayewest said:


> Mrs Miggins - Why not, its too early still but if you have the urge why not do it ;0)
> 
> Sarah Anne - My temp normally only comes down the day before AF so I assume I will stay high till then. The vertigo was horrendous ;0( I would NEVER cope with that for 3 months, did you have it the whole way through? I thought the bleed could have been implantation but if that was the case I would expect a bfp by now. If I am not pregnant I will see the doc about the vertigo as I may well have an ear infection or it sounds like it's positional vertigo I had, ie only when I moved my head, which is apparently the most common. How was yours when you were pregnant?
> 
> Soooooo confusing! Feel too sick and wobbly to help knocking down walls in the new house, so am doing all the packing and boring stuff here, oh well at least I am doing something hey? x

I had it for quite some time. It's started to dissipate now, but I still get it occasionally. Mine would just hit me no matter where I was or what I was doing. It was horrible.


----------



## Emum

11dpo is still within the normal range to implant. And you can have a temp dip, even a dramatic one, just before a BFP. I think Lozdi had one this time just before hers, but even if she didn't, I've definitely seen charts which have. From what you have described the bleeding was just a trace, so maybe also not all that significant. Will keep everything crossed that you are still in the game.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - implantation can happen anytime between 6 and 12 DPO. Hoping you get a good temp spike in the morning xx


----------



## Emum

Just stalked Lozdi's chart. Her temp actually dipped below the coverline on 11dpo, having been high up until that point, and she got her BFP around the same time. Yours is a much less dramatic drop, so hopefully it could just count as a normal fluctuation.


----------



## ickle pand

It could be an implantation dip, especially with the bleeding. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## sarah_anne

fayewest said:


> Pink - Thanks, it might be a weird sign, but I am not hoping too much, it has meant I have not been able to do too much today in the house ;0( Well aisde from washing, cleaning and putting loads of stuff on eBay ;0) YUMMY to the sponge cake, nothing for me till Easter though, booo! 3 kilos down though ;0)
> 
> Loz - So pleased you are feeling better ;0)
> 
> SA - Exactly that how did you know, when you implanted?
> 
> Kelly - Big kisses, I know it must be hard. My advice on the herbal viagra, is both take it, that way its a fun thing to do together rather than hubby feeling like 'he's not working properly' although I would tell people you were away for the weekend so you have no interruptions! It's good fun! Get some pre-seed too.
> 
> I am a bit twitchy and crampy again, a sure fire AF sign BOOOO! x

I implanted at 11dpo with my first pregnancy - the one that ended in miscarriage in November. I know I implanted because I had a huge temp dip and had implantation bleeding. Doctor confirmed that it happened that late based on HCG levels. 

I implanted at 7dpo this time around. I didn't have any implantation bleeding, but I had a temp dip and the doctor confirmed at my last ultrasound that that's when I would have implanted given the size of the baby and my ovulation day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks. Just got the chart gallery on my phone and had a look at a few. I'm still feeling pessimistic, and in my 3 previous pregnancies have never had an implantation bleed, but we shall see. I just hope AF doesn't turn up on day 30 like the month before last. 
Had quite a pleasant morning, popped into Scarborough to get Edie some new colouring books and crayons. The pleasure she gets from them is immense, and I'm quite partial to colouring myself. :winkwink:


----------



## too_scared

i have my fingers tightly crossed for you Mrs Miggins! i really hope the dip was implantation!


----------



## elm

Sooo... are we cheering on Faye, Emum and Mrs Miggins? Come on bfps!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

xxx


----------



## fayewest

Sorry you are feeling so crap Mrs Miggins, but I echo everyone else, it's not too late yet, you are still in with a chance, I really hope so ;0) xx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks for that SA, I wish I was more closely monitored by my doctor ;0(

I am spotty and crampy today so not feeling too positive, although, if like last time I was pregnant, I wouldnt get a bfp till day 15 ish. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## mohini12

hi Emum,Lozdi,ickle,sarah.
sorry ladies for post after 2days.
mrs miggin-i know this month was very precious for you.we are at the same boat.i am also on cd28 and feeling AF cramping from yesterday.
hope Af due tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mohini. I was wondering where you were. I am getting AF cramps now and starting to feel like she is on her way. I'm resigned to it now for this month. 
How is your sister?


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs miggin
i went with my sister to another gyne clinic.she did her scan which shows no pregnacy and endo mesured 1.6mm.she advice not to take any other medicine for AF.her all other hormonal test shows ok report.we confused why Af not arrivsed till now.very worried for her.


----------



## filipenko32

Boo to af cramps girls! You're all wanting them to stay away and I want mine to start! Shall we swap! :dust: to you all! X x x


----------



## elm

I'm with you fili!! x

I'm still moody, not quite as moody - really hoping it's pmt or I'm sure that'll be worse when it turns up (might have to put myself in solitary confinement!!!

:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha elm. I am like a women possessed!!! I am like pmt on speed. I'm so anxious and neurotic and just horrendous at the moment. I cry ever 4 hours and I'm worried that my d and c has done me damage like I've already been diagnosed with a problem or something!!! I just feel so on edge, it's awful isn't it!?


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> 11dpo is still within the normal range to implant. And you can have a temp dip, even a dramatic one, just before a BFP. I think Lozdi had one this time just before hers, but even if she didn't, I've definitely seen charts which have. From what you have described the bleeding was just a trace, so maybe also not all that significant. Will keep everything crossed that you are still in the game.

Yup I was 'out' but tested due to finding a leftover test on 11 dpo. I think Bellybean only just got snuggled in I'm certain if he'd taken one day longer I'd have been out! 

I actually went below coverline again a few days ago due to sleeping with butt hanging out of covers! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks. Just got the chart gallery on my phone and had a look at a few. I'm still feeling pessimistic, and in my 3 previous pregnancies have never had an implantation bleed, but we shall see. I just hope AF doesn't turn up on day 30 like the month before last.
> Had quite a pleasant morning, popped into Scarborough to get Edie some new colouring books and crayons. The pleasure she gets from them is immense, and I'm quite partial to colouring myself. :winkwink:

Colouring in rocks! :happydance:

I never have implantation bleed either, had a sunchorionic hematoma at last scan but it was reabsorbing. Hope your bleed was a IB that took a couple of days to escape and not AF! :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Haha elm. I am like a women possessed!!! I am like pmt on speed. I'm so anxious and neurotic and just horrendous at the moment. I cry ever 4 hours and I'm worried that my d and c has done me damage like I've already been diagnosed with a problem or something!!! I just feel so on edge, it's awful isn't it!?

Oh fili, reading ur post made me think it was me that was talking. I don't cry every 4 hours but I do cry every night wen I get into bed n think how crap my life is. Nothing is going right lately. I think my thyroid is making me feel so depressed, xx


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: to Mrsmig, mohini, faye and fili. 

and I hope those af type cramps are just beany snuggling in mrsmig.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. My mood has changed completely from this morning. Even if AF does turn up tomorrow or Tuesday I'm sort of ok with it. My daughter has been especially lovely today and smothered me in cuddles and kisses all day. I already have the thing I want most in the world and I mustn't ever lose sight of that. It's just that I've loved every minute of it so much I so badly want to do it again! 
I'm sorry today I've been all me me me again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili and Elm, if AF knows what's good for her she will show up at both of yours and leave us alone! Faye, Emum you testing again tomorrow? Pink, Ickle how are you both?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm definitely out. I've now got not full red flow but what I call "pre-Flo". Definitely not implantation, I know that. Tomorrow will be cd1. And I'm ok. 
Come on Faye and Emum we need a bfp!


----------



## pichi

aw sorry mrsmig :( i have 5 days to wait still -sigh-


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm definitely out. I've now got not full red flow but what I call "pre-Flo". Definitely not implantation, I know that. Tomorrow will be cd1. And I'm ok.
> Come on Faye and Emum we need a bfp!

I'm sorry Mrs Miggins :hugs: :flower:


----------



## elm

:hugs: I'm sorry too Mrs M. I'll happily have a doubly extra bad af if it means we get some bfps in here! x


----------



## fayewest

Sorry Mrs Miggins ;0( 

Having an emotional day (pre AF am sure!) Mr P is smoking again, he had stopped/keeps trying to stop. It's killing me, I know how damaging smoking is to sperm (although his count seems fine) but he cant seem to stop, he keeps trying and nothing works ;0( Making me really emotional, they wont even give us IVF (which we are 3 cycles away from) if he is smoker, I just dont know what to do or say.

Really sad ;0( Not going to test, I can tell AF is going to come, just feel so miserable and pre AF today x


----------



## Lozdi

Faye, my OH is 37, smokes too much- non filtered roll ups, drinks a bottle of red wine every couple of days, and practically mainlines coffee. If Mr P's count is generally good then smoking won't have a huge impact on it. That being said he should still quit for his own good, but if he can't then try not to let yourself worry too much about his swimmers. Maybe make him have a count done more regularly to keep an eye on them, suggest that as a compromise if he is completely unable to quit. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

OH smokes less in winter than summer because its no fun standing in the back garden freezing his balls off.....does Mr P smoke indoors?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Faye :hugs: sorry you feel crappy. If its any consolation before each 3 of my pregnancies I was convinced I was out.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Loz - I just know that IVF wont be done if either of us are smokers and it freaks me out, I used to be a social smoker but not all the time like him so its much harder for him to quit. 

He just feels so useless trying, and I keep getting really upset about it ;0( You are right (and thank you!) I need to calm down, I am getting too worked up, thats AF onslaught for you. Temp drop/rise tomorrow morning will be a sure sign for me in the morning so fingers crossed despite the stroppy-ness I am experiencing ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins really sorry you are out, its hardly fair! I just feel no symptoms like I had before so am expecting a big drop tomorrow.

Loz - I dont let him smoke inside, he only smokes 3 - 5 ish a day, after school but my doc said he has to stop entirely before we can have IVF. i think I get really upset because we only have 3 cycles of clomid left, just feels so final ;0(


----------



## Emum

Faye, how will they know whether he has stopped or not? If he genuinely only smokes 3-5 a day, could he not just claim he has stopped and make sure he goes in clean clothes to any appointments and doesn't smoke beforehand so there is no trace of it on his person.


----------



## fayewest

Emum - He could, but I just worry that any smoking is decreasing our chances, I know he doesn't smoke much, but my doctor believes any smoking at all has an adverse affect on fertility, so he needs to stop completely ;0( . 

He doesnt smoke at all during the day as he is a teacher and doesn't want the kids to smell smoke on him, so I keep rationalising that if he can go from 6.30am - 6.30pm without smoking, he should be able to last a few more hours in the evening x


----------



## ickle pand

Faye, has he tried those electronic cigarettes? They're supposed to be quite good.


----------



## fayewest

I will get one ;0) will try anything! x


----------



## Lozdi

I know a few people who smoke those electronic ones and they were huge smokers before yet the electronic ones do the trick and everyone I know that uses one stuck with it. 

The pub was interesting. Some idiot kept swearing loudly and getting in my space while OH was singing so I informed said idiot that if he didn't shut up and get the hell away from me I would treat him to a punch in his damn idiot face. He saw the hormonal fire of battle in my eyes and got away from me sharpish. Wisest move he made all night! We saw a friend we only see occasionally and that was lovely, we told him about Bellybean, and about the mmc, and he told us he and his missus had a mmc too last year- I had no idea. It has made us even closer, realising that we went through the exact same thing. As we were saying our goodbyes at the end one of our other friends who was very, very drunk gave me a big hug and tried to pick me up I had to be quite aggressive in the escaping and she rumbled me right away about being pregnant I said I'm not but I had medical issues right now! And made a fast getaway! I think she was drunk enough to not remember though so I suspect my little secret is safe so far. 

I'm good for the next year for going out now, tonight was plenty as far as I'm concerned! Got the oddest look from the bar maid for ordering a pint of lemonade!


----------



## fayewest

Not even the tiniest even shadowy hint of a line BFN ;0(


----------



## Hope39

fayewest said:


> I will get one ;0) will try anything! x

Faye, they can tell whether your partner is a smoker by asking him to blow into a machine to check his carbon monoxide levels

Has he gone to the doctors and asked to go on the nhs stop smoking program? For the price of a prescription, they will provide him with nicorette inhalator, mouth sprays or patches. I signed up for this when i was last pregnant and a lady came round to see me every week and i had to blow into a machine and they could tell whether i had smoked or not, thankfully i hadn't so my carbon monoxide readings were always at 1 whereas when i first blew into the machine it was at about 8 or 9. I had a visit every week for 4 weeks then it was every couple of weeks i think. 

It really helps as you know you are going to get checked so gives you the incentive not to smoke, i haven't touched a cigarette since september last year so nearly 6 months smoke free now.

Its worth a shot

xx


----------



## Emum

I wonder whether they do actually check however. We've had fertility treatment in the past, including IVF, and although we are both non smokers anyway, they have taken that on trust. Neither of us have ever had to prove this by blowing into anything. Our last attempt (which was IUI rather than IVF that time) was only a couple of years ago.

BFN for me this morning at 11dpo with a CB digi because I had run out of ICs. Somehow its worse to see it spelled out in words! I think I may also be out. My temps were also weird this morning. I woke around 2am and it was 36.98, then dozed very fitfully and temped again around 5, when it was 36.48, then fell asleep quite heavily and checked again when I woke at 7.30 and it was back up to 36.85. No idea what was going on there at all! On the plus side, yesterday FF said 50% of charts like mine were pregnancy ones, and today it is saying 66% are, so I will try not to sink too far into the depths of despair until AF shows her face (I used the last temp).


----------



## fayewest

EMUM - It def worse to see it spelt out and blank in front of you, hopefully we're still in with a chance ;0( 

Alot of my temps are adjusted since Saturday where I am waking up without fail at 5am every day, having to add a few .1 to get to my 7am temp ... confusing and annoying!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm seriously considering a month off. Not this month, but maybe next. I feel like all the fight has gone out of me. 
Faye, Emum it's not over yet! 
Loz, sounds like you showed them last night! Pleased you got through it ok. 
Waiting to find out my blood test results. If they are back today I can get them at 11. Although if it isn't good news I don't know how well equipped I will be to cope today. The washing machine isn't working properly, the ironing pile is massive and I can't get stuck into it because my neck has seized up, I feel completely useless in every single way.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
faye -smokings is really effect when we ttc.i know a lady who was ttc from long time but her DH smoke too much .she could conceive only after her DH stopped it.now she has 3 children.
mrs miggin-sorry and hug to you.today is very emotional day for me too.waiting for AF coming soon.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - sorry you are feeling so terrible, lots of hugs and love coming your way xxxx

Having a month off or NTNP might be a good idea, give you a bit of time to relax and take things easy ;0) Thinking of you and hope its good news at 11, much love.

I feel desperate today too, surely if 6dpo was implantation bleed I would have a BFP by now? Trying to work out what it might be. The last few days I have had to adjust temps due to waking up crazy early, I am wondering if that has thrown things out, and I should be lower than I am. Also FF wasn't 100% sure about my OV, I am thinking that maybe I OV'd a day later than she thinks, because of the pain felt at the time? I am so so so confused and really sad ;0( Going to treat myself to a coffee and 1/2 an hour off work x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs Faye. We don't deserve this. I just told OH how frustrated I felt. His response? "I'll stay out of your way then". I don't want you to stay out of my way, you imbecile! I want you to be NICE to me!!!!!


----------



## fayewest

No we really dont, although I said that I was preparing myself for the BFN, over the last few days, since the IB/Spotting and vertigo, Mr P and I have been getting our hopes up, silly really, we were so excited and really thought, this was it! the BFN this morning has thrown me, I can't concentrate on anything at all. I am going to do some writing I think, maybe that will help clear my mind ;0( xxx

I cant stop crying, I am sure the foul mood means we are out


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-it really very heartbreking when our DH couldnt understand us.today when i was clearing my house and in strees.i need some help of him.he frustrated at me so badly like its my falt that i couldnt conceive.i feel more stress.


----------



## hopeithappens

mrs m - sorry to see the nasty witch got u, wish she would stay away for everyone and give us some bfps, and men really know how to say the right thing dont they :hugs:

if i dont get my bfp this time, ive decided next cycle im not doin anything no opks no temping nothing gona have a complete break for a month


----------



## hopeithappens

faye - sorry ur feeling so low i know its awful getting bfns but ur still in with a chance until the witch gets ya

speaking of which (no pun intended) im gona kick some witch butt if she shows her ugly head for anyone again :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, I don't blame you. Faye, I hope the writing helps. Mohini, that is so unfair of your husband. I do hope he realises that it isn't your fault at all. Do you get pressure from his family?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and I rang for my results, only thyroid back so far but that came back "normal"


----------



## fayewest

Thanks all

Good news Mrs Miggins!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh and I rang for my results, only thyroid back so far but that came back "normal"

Hi ladies

Sorry you are feeling so miserable, AF does that at the best of times nevermind when ttc with a sore neck and knackered washing machine Huge :hugs:

Did they give you the numbers. Mine would have been considered 'normal' at just above upper threshold but because of my symptoms it will be repeated in a few weeks time.

Popped through to the EPU to ask for the progesterone test on Wednesday but only the nice receptionist lady there and she didn't know how to spell it (so doesn't sound like it is something they do routinely), so might either pop in when I have finished work or ring to find out for sure.


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I rang for my results, only thyroid back so far but that came back "normal"
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so miserable, AF does that at the best of times nevermind when ttc with a sore neck and knackered washing machine Huge :hugs:
> 
> Did they give you the numbers. Mine would have been considered 'normal' at just above upper threshold but because of my symptoms it will be repeated in a few weeks time.
> 
> Popped through to the EPU to ask for the progesterone test on Wednesday but only the nice receptionist lady there and she didn't know how to spell it (so doesn't sound like it is something they do routinely), so might either pop in when I have finished work or ring to find out for sure.Click to expand...

oh is that something that the EPAU can do if you find yourself pregnant again or is it if they suspect that was the cause from the MC?

Mrs M - glad your thyroid came back okay, im waiting for such results also


----------



## pinksmarties

Alandsa - I can go direct to my EPU when I am pg to arrange a scan, so thats fab as I did inNov but it never got that far. As for the rcmc, they just take bloods. I haven't actually seen a Dr and unless there is something up with the results I won't. A Consultant reviews the results and then writes to me, probably to tell me there are no issues and just to keep trying. Only if something shows then I will see the cons. I think this may be particular to my EPU but I am not sure.

I am not sure if they will do the progesterone bloods, I just thought I'd ask rather than have to ring the GP as that day will be CD21/7DPO exactly.


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye and mohini - :hugs: to you both. I f AF satys away for teh both of you.

Men are planks sometimes when it comes to things like this. I have just started telling my OH when I need something, like a hug etc, as sometimes they just don't know what to do.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, I didn't get any numbers, just normal. Once I get all the results back I will ask for some specifics. Just getting ready to go out for my run. It's the last thing I feel like doing but bizarrely I am looking forward to it.


----------



## pinksmarties

You'll enjoy it once you are out. I do really fancy running but my asthma always kicks in. Even on the running machine I can only do a max 3 mins before having to slow down and that is after gradually building up over a few months. I can do 45mins on the crosstrainer sweating my butt off and that doesn't affect anywhere near as much.

I was looking at FF charts like mine, bd timings ect and came across one of my own that I submitted (the Nov/Dec mc one) - bit surrreal that!!

Do you ladies submit your charts?


----------



## filipenko32

I haven't been running for 4 days, or shredding as waiting for af and don't wanna delay it - I know stupid theory! I have decided the cramps last week were probably my womb filling up again so it should start this week. However I have booked in for a private scan just to check things out as I am a worry wart. I'm still 2-3 days away for when I think it should start. Just those Cramps threw me. 
Pink I have googled stuff and come across my posts on here!! Scary isn't it!?!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I submit my charts Pink, although I haven't bothered with the last 2 since I wasn't temping.

I've been really tired the past couple of days so haven't really done much exercise. I've downloaded a couch to 5k app on my phone but I'm a bit embarrassed to go out running because, even though the diet's going well, I'm still quite big. 

I had to laugh at Dh last night. He can tell when my AF's due because I get really bad dark circles under my eyes and said as I was getting into bed "oh your period's on it's way isn't it". Nevermind that AF only finished 10 days ago and that I'd told him the day before that I was due to ovulate on Thursday so we need to get lots of boys in the barracks before he goes away on Friday. Silly man! I actually said boys in the barracks too, since he's into all thing army related lol.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: periods come 2 days after ov ickle don't you know?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aren't they funny! Well just back from my run, I'm liking the couch to 5 k as the short sharp bursts seem to be over nice and quickly and I don't feel like passing out like I normally do when I exercise. The wind is a bit fresh today though, wish I'd worn Edie's ear muffins!


----------



## ickle pand

If only it was that quick fili! 2DW sounds so much better :) I've still not got him to read the "What he can expect when she's not expecting" book I got him. He's not much of a reader though. Maybe I should start telling him he's only allowed on his xbox once he's read a chapter lol!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm keeping it short today as I'm really annoyed and need to aggressively clean my house, and I'm no use to anyone in this mood.

Remember a few weeks after my mmc the woman at londis up and asked me if I was expecting and I said no because it had stopped growing.....WELL the bloody woman asked me again today if I am expecting. On what planet does she still think that is an OK question? I am 3 days from a 12 week scan and most certainly not telling people I barely know. I gave her a massive lecture about the pain that can be caused by people asking ladies if they are expecting then stormed out of the shop. I shant shop there again but I am sorely tempted to go in again and have another go at her! Hormones! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Anybody who asks any woman if she is pregnant when she is in any other state than with the baby literally hanging out should be given a stiff talking to. If there is ANY DOUBT whatsoever DO NOT ASK. For all the reasons Loz has described, and also, they might be wrong. Somebody asked me once, and actually patted my non pregnant belly. Now I know to this day she is mortified about that incident, and it jolly well serves her right. I cried. I desperately wanted to be pregnant as well and was on the verge of splitting up with my husband over it :growlmad:


----------



## Lozdi

She certainly got a stiff talking too thats for sure. The thing is, she is childless herself, and apart from her recent inconsiderate stupidity she is actually a lovely woman, I highly doubt that she would have chosen not to have kids herself, which means its highly likely that she had tried for years without success, which is awful but should also bring a very acute awareness of the stress that can be caused by asking that question! I have never asked her why she has no kids, why should she feel its ok to ask people if they are expecting! Gah!


----------



## elm

Good on you Loz x

Mrs M you're so much fitter than me - the running bits feel like hours unless I manage to distract myself and get lost in music!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

A rash has appeared on my youngest's arm that looks like ringworm. :dohh: Dr Google here I come.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - glad you gave it to her big time! I was once asked by a man when I was due whilst I was stood outside waiting on my friend to go a slimming class!! I wasn't that overweight either! A lot of my patients ask if I have family, which I don't mind really as they never pursue it further. The fact I look younger than I am also helps I think.

Loz - hope its not ringworm, but it is quite a common thing.

mrsmig - glad you enjoyed your run.

I will be getting my progesterone levels done on Wednesday I am so pleased - yay! As soon as the blood are taken I might start taking the Aspirin. The only reason I have held off as I don't want it to affect the results.

Oh and I think I may have another UTI - bugger. Did a dipstick at work, leukocytes ++ and blood off the scale. Hence the 3 cartons of Cranberry juice I have just bought. I'll see what happens tonight and ring the GP tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Dr Google says it won't harm Bellybean, so thats a relief! Youngest will not be going to nursery tomorrow and I'll be tea treeing him as son as he is done getting all muddy in the garden!


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry about the UTI but its great that you can test for it yourself instead of having to wait for a doctors appointment!


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry mrs m big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Kelly. And Elm, I'm nowhere near fit, don't forget I'm only at the beginning so it's baby steps really. Just weighed myself, it's bad, but not as bad as I thought. When I started slimming world last April just after my first loss I was 12 stone 9. By September I was just over 11 stone, then I got pregnant again. I thought I had put it all back on, but when I weighed myself just now I am 12 stone 3. So I want to lose a stone and get back to around 11, which still sounds a lot but I am tall and for some reason never look quite as heavy as I am. The lady I go running with is the same height as me and almost a stone lighter, yet we look the same and are both a size 14. 
Pink, boo to the uti, I hope it soon clears up. 
And Loz, hope the tea tree quickly works its magic. Pleased to hear it won't affect belly bean.


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Oh and I think I may have another UTI - bugger. Did a dipstick at work, leukocytes ++ and blood off the scale. Hence the 3 cartons of Cranberry juice I have just bought. I'll see what happens tonight and ring the GP tomorrow.

i suffer so bad with UTIs after having Pixie i am on permanent antibiotics (trimathoprim) it sucks :(


----------



## fayewest

Evening ladies, hope you are all well, have been filling skips at the house to take my mind of things, have been really upset today ;0( 

I think what must have happened is that I ovulated 2 days after FF said, I will get my temp drop tomorrow and start AF Wednesday. I am really upset and confused by the cramping and bleed but that seems to be the only solution in my eyes, what do you think? 

Bloody, bloody hell! So annoyed!!! ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

Faye, what is your LP normally?

AFM - I've just been for the first run on my couch to 2k app. I'm knackered and struggled with it but I've got to start somewhere. I watched Obese: A Year to Save My Life, it was about a woman who was 20 stone overweight, she slimmed down to 21stone and took part in a triathalon and I thought, if she can do that with all those ultra fit athletes and on national tv, then I can go out for half an hour, in the dark, round the town where I hardly know anyone except DH's friends.


----------



## pichi

fayewest said:


> Evening ladies, hope you are all well, have been filling skips at the house to take my mind of things, have been really upset today ;0(
> 
> I think what must have happened is that I ovulated 2 days after FF said, I will get my temp drop tomorrow and start AF Wednesday. I am really upset and confused by the cramping and bleed but that seems to be the only solution in my eyes, what do you think?
> 
> Bloody, bloody hell! So annoyed!!! ;0(

i can see that you could think you OV'd 2 days after FF put your crosshairs.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks for looking, my LP is always 12 days.

Well done on the running Ickle, I need to get on it, I have been slack this last week, Zumba tomorrow ;0) xx


----------



## pichi

don't give up though hun - you still have a nice high temp :)


----------



## fayewest

Pichi _ I was looking at another thread for really early implantation and saw that you had IB at 5 days with Pixie? x


----------



## pichi

i did - i had a dip at 5dpo with Pixie and my MC i had a dip at 4dpo. i can get you a link to the chart if you want?

EDIT : put it on my FF page :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - good for you. You are all inspiring me to get out and do something.

Faye, it is possible that you ov'd 2 days later. I still hope that was ib and you might get your bfp. This ttc business is hard on our emotions :hugs:

Well I started a journal, I'll try to put it in my signature.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good for you Ickle. We can spur each other on. I keep getting itchy skin from the lactic acid, it feels like its burning. It's horrible.


----------



## fayewest

Yes please Pichi, just another thing to obsess over ;0) I REALLY wanted to be pregnant this cycle as i lost my baby in November and this one would have been due then, it would have helped ease the pain xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

pinksmarties said:


> Hi erinsmummy - welcome and sorry for your loss. Most of us started ttc straight away as I certainly felt it helped with the sadness and grieving. Hopefully you will get your bfp soon. Do you do opks/temp?

Thank you, i use opks but i dont temp! Havnt used opks yet since my loss though, im just hoping af doesnt show!


----------



## fayewest

Pink - It is so very hard, i feel like I am going out of my mind sometimes, its not fair x


----------



## pichi

yeah. i know what you mean. you're chart is still looking very good though so chin up :) if i am pregnant this cycle my EDD will be just a few days after Pixie's DD

FX'd for us :)

the chart for Pixie is on my FF homepage in my sig. it's the 2nd one down: 2010


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Erinsmummy - lets hope you don't have to use them again!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - we all have those emotions and its good to have our bad days and to let it all out. Its the waiting that's the killer, waiting for AF to end, waiting to ov, waiting to SS/test. Sending lots of love and hugs.


Nope that didn't work. Retrying signature for journal.


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink, I didn't get any numbers, just normal. Once I get all the results back I will ask for some specifics. Just getting ready to go out for my run. It's the last thing I feel like doing but bizarrely I am looking forward to it.

Hi Mrs Mig - Doctors class normal up to a TSH of 5 but you want it to be between 1-2!


----------



## elm

Hope the cranberry juice is working Pink. 

:hugs: Erinsmummy x

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/104950-elms-parenting-journal-64.html#post15859409

this is my journal if anyone wants to pop in - don't update it nearly enough!! (the above link is to my miscarriage story).

Loving all the running - will definitely help keep me going - I managed to forget to go tonight and only remembered seeing your posts!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies :)

Thought I'd be really sore today but just got a bit of stiffness in my lower calves. That will probably change by the end of the day though lol! 

No peak yet, and I think my temp for today might be a bit off. DH got up at 5.30 so I was awake earlier, although I was lying very still and trying to pretend I was still asleep. DH hasn't been much in the mood for DTD lately. I think it's this diet because I wasn't bothered about it for a couple of week. My mojo is back now, so I'm hoping he gets it back soon. We had a talk about it and I told him how important it is just now and how I'm trying not to pressure him into it. I also made it clear it's not just his swimmers I'm after lol! So we'll see what happens over the next few days. Getting a BFN is bad enough but I think I'd really take it to heart if we weren't in with a chance at all this month.


----------



## fayewest

Massive temp drop ;0(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:-(


----------



## pichi

:( sorry hun. lets hope it goes back up again tomorrow


----------



## Emum

Sorry about the temp drop faye.

BFN for me again today. I think if this was my month, I'd be getting a BFP by now at 12dpo. :( My temps are really unreliable again. I woke really early at around 2am and temped and it was 36.9, then again dozed on and off but didn't get 3 hours unbroken, and at 5.45 it was 36.4. I ended up using the higher one just because it makes my chart look more hopeful, but obviously neither of them are all that accurate. Though I now know where FF tells you your chart is triphasic as it says mine might be with the 36.9 temp. Apparently if that is the right temp, 66% of charts like mine were pregnancy, but if 36.4 is right only 27% were!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh dear. I hoped this week would be good news for at least one of us. Still Faye and Emum you are not out yet.


----------



## pichi

erm - i might have just got one :blush:


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> erm - i might have just got one :blush:

Got one what? :shrug:


----------



## pichi

a :bfp:


----------



## Lozdi

OOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pictures!? Or is it a sneaky faint one like mine was? Uncapturable on film for the first few days!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh REALLY???? I had a sneaky feeling about you as well!!


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary-10-1.jpg

had to tweak ever so slightly. I'm a bit nervous though


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Looking like a bfp to me!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Line!!!!! :happydance::hugs: Tweaked or no, that line is obvious!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi did you do the smep this month?


----------



## pichi

it came up after about 1min too. i'd done an IC yesterday and i did say i'd seen a slight line. done another this morning and it was slightly more noticable but not greatly so thought what the hell - let's use a superdrug test and that's what i got. 

how can this be?! i'm only 9dpo! :shrug:

as soon as my opks started getting dark we dtd every night practically. i was later OV'ing this cycle too


----------



## Lozdi

Must be an early implanter! :happydance:


----------



## Emum

congratulations pichi


----------



## pichi

thank you. i feel kinda bad announcing it in here though. i want you all to have :bfp:s :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Early implanter, plenty of time to get nicely settled in! Big congrats sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> thank you. i feel kinda bad announcing it in here though. i want you all to have :bfp:s :(

I know that feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pichi said:


> thank you. i feel kinda bad announcing it in here though. i want you all to have :bfp:s :(

You mustn't feel bad silly! It's why we are here!


----------



## Alandsa

Wowee congratulations. Such wonderful news!! :) so you got your first faint +ve @ 8dpo?


----------



## ickle pand

OMG Pichi! How exciting!! It's high time we had another BFP in here :) Congratulations! Don't be silly, talk here all you want, we're here for the good times as well as the bad. 

(Apologies for the over use of exclamation marks lol)


----------



## pichi

yes - first wiff of a bfp at 8dpo which is just insane! and it was the superdrug test that showed a darker line than an IC... the IC looks like an evap which the superdrug one is blatantly pink and you don't have to squint to see it IRL

thank you girls. :dust: to you all :)


----------



## fayewest

Massive congratulations Pichi xxx


----------



## fayewest

Emum said:


> Sorry about the temp drop faye.
> 
> BFN for me again today. I think if this was my month, I'd be getting a BFP by now at 12dpo. :( My temps are really unreliable again. I woke really early at around 2am and temped and it was 36.9, then again dozed on and off but didn't get 3 hours unbroken, and at 5.45 it was 36.4. I ended up using the higher one just because it makes my chart look more hopeful, but obviously neither of them are all that accurate. Though I now know where FF tells you your chart is triphasic as it says mine might be with the 36.9 temp. Apparently if that is the right temp, 66% of charts like mine were pregnancy, but if 36.4 is right only 27% were!

It's so confusing isn't it Emum, I have had a few days of crazy waking patterns and adjusted my temps accordingly, which I am certain doesnt help at all. Fingers crossed you are still in with a chance. I am def out now, utterly devastated ;0(


----------



## Alandsa

pichi said:


> yes - first wiff of a bfp at 8dpo which is just insane! and it was the superdrug test that showed a darker line than an IC... the IC looks like an evap which the superdrug one is blatantly pink and you don't have to squint to see it IRL
> 
> thank you girls. :dust: to you all :)

That's funny that the IC looks like an evap! Are the lines visible on photos? Such lovely news :)


----------



## pichi

Alandsa said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> yes - first wiff of a bfp at 8dpo which is just insane! and it was the superdrug test that showed a darker line than an IC... the IC looks like an evap which the superdrug one is blatantly pink and you don't have to squint to see it IRL
> 
> thank you girls. :dust: to you all :)
> 
> That's funny that the IC looks like an evap! Are the lines visible on photos? Such lovely news :)Click to expand...

here's the IC from 8dpo for you:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary-11-1.jpg
this is tweaked to hell unlike the superdrug one


----------



## Alandsa

Oh yeah you can see the line though :) thanks for posting! Wishing you a sticky bean!


----------



## pichi

i'm just getting a little nervous that maybe i'm seeing things. Superdrugs (i've just read up) can give some bad EVAPS although i am sure if it was an evap it would be strange to get a + on a SD AND an IC surely? :nope: bleh, ill just see if AF shows - only 3 more days


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It won't be an evap Pichi I'm sure. I used a Superdrug last time early and it was faint but a definite bfp. They are really sensitive as well aren't they?


----------



## pichi

yeah, i think they're more sensitive than FRERs. I've been doing OPKs and they're getting dark again so i'm going to use that as re-assurance for now. i'll be on edge till i get to were Lozdi is i think. i don't want to have a ticker till at least 5 weeks - so i'm passed the last MC. 

thank you girls :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - you need to get yourself a digi so you can see the word "pregnant" and then you can start to believe it.


----------



## pichi

i have a digital but i'm going to leave it a while heh. try and get a 2-3


----------



## ickle pand

This is why I have 10 digis lol!


----------



## pichi

oh my! 10! i don't have enough money for 10 haha. i did have 2 but one was defective - it flashed pregnant, not pregnant, 1-2,2-3,3+ at me on the screen haha. clearblue did send me a new one though which was good :)


----------



## ickle pand

I got mine for £20 off of ebay. They're probably all faulty but I won't know until I use them lol!


----------



## pichi

woah that was a bargain! check the expiry dates on them x


----------



## ickle pand

I know. Well worth a look on ebay for deals like that. They all had at least a year on them I think. They weren't in boxes and didn't have instructions but you can get them from the Clearblue website.


----------



## pinksmarties

Whoa - I can't see any pictures!!! I want to see pichi's lines!! .:brat:

Wonderful news pichi - congtatulations!! So pleased for you:happydance:


----------



## pichi

pink- thanks :) pics are a few pages back.

your chart looks like mine :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Still couldn't see them pichi - I thought maybe you had removed them


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - it must be like that all over with regards to temps. Here's what I did last night.

I woke up at 3.30 and temp was 36.58 (adjusted to 36.98). I woke again when OH alarm went off at 6.00 but I hadn't slept well before that so I temped again -37.28! I dozed off and woke half an hour later and temped again (I am daft!) and it was 36.88. So I have ignored the middle one and took an average of the 1st and 3rd. I would love it to be the middle temp indicating start of triphasic but thats a bit fanciful!


----------



## pichi

either way your chart is looking really good :) i don't know why it's not letting you see the pictures - i can still see them when i go back... strange :shrug:

just for you pink: ONE & TWO


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - Pichi's pics are on posts 2848 and 2865 :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ickle - nope nothing there. I am at work but its never stopped me looking before. I'll try again when I get home tonight.

thanks pichi - 6dpo still early yet, I was hoping implantaton dip or rise in temp but nothing of either.


Can I ask for those that have spotting, what do you see? As far as I am aware I have never had any spotting but yesterday when wiping I had 2 VERY VERY small bits of coloured CM (only about 2x 2mm across) and I only noticed it because I was scrutinising the TP looking for blood in my urine (start of uti yesterday). Not sure where it came from and I initially assumed from bladder but that has all settled today (miracle stuff cranberry juice). Not thinking anything exciting, just wondering.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've never had spotting Pink. 
Sorry to but in with this, but Hope asked me yesterday what my thyroid result was. I just rang the docs again, and no more bloods back yet but I asked what the thyroid result actually was and she said 2.2. What does anyone make of that? 
Also, I am about to start using my cbfm. Any tips? I have 10 sticks, shall I buy another 20?
Sorry Pichi to interrupt, back to your lovely bfp!! Any symptoms?


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave:

I have been lurking on here for a while now keeping up on how you are all getting on but feel bad posting in here. I just wanted to post to say a massive congratulations to Pichi :happydance: I'm so happy for you lovely! I got my hint of a BFP on an IC this time at 8dpo and my 'pregnant 1-2' on a digi at 9dpo. 

Wishing all you lovely ladies get your BFP's asap. Thinking of you all lots 
xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby I've been thinking of you lots, pleeeease don't feel bad about posting! I really want to hear about your pregnancy!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks MrsMig!
I know I shouldn't feel bad but I don't want to upset any of you ladies :hugs:
I have been reading everyday and think of you all lots. Cant wait for you all to get your much deserved BFP's :)

Pregnancy has been good so far. I have been extremely sick, but find myself panicking when I'm not sick for a day - but I suppose that is only natural given the circumstances.

I had a bit of a scare the week before last. I started to bleed on the Thursday and really thought that was it. To our upmost joy we saw a healthy baby on the Monday at the EPAU. I have my official dating scan this Friday and we are really looking forward to that now. I must admit I have found it quite difficult to get myself to excited that this pregnancy will result in a baby, but the scan on Monday made it all so real that I feel I can finally start to relax and enjoy it now.

I have been thinking of you all so much...xxx


----------



## pichi

mrs Migs you're not interrupting silly! my symptoms are a weird prickly feeling in the hips ( i remember this with pixie) i feel like i'm 'filling up' down there so i feel a little heavier. erm, my boobs are a little sore but i don't tend to get sore boobs. my stomach has been windy if that makes sense? and i've been to the toilet 4 times already today when usually i'm a 2-3 times a day girl haha.

Pink: i don't get IB's myself but i know a few folk that did. they described it as a few little pinpricks of red/pink in their CM. hope that helps :hugs:

louby: thank you :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That must have been absolutely terrifying for you. I'm so happy that all is well, and happy 12 weeks! Once you get this trimester over you can start to really enjoy the pregnancy. And you are lucky to have two scans, I had a scan at 10 and a half weeks with Edie as I had some weird pains and they cancelled my dating scan that was booked a week later. Also with my second loss at the epu they said if the baby was healthy that would be my dating scan too, but that's fantastic that you get another chance to see your baby. 
Please do keep popping in to say hello, I'm sure I'm not alone in saying it gives me hope to see members of our little gang having healthy pregnancies! 
Will you find out the sex at your anomaly scan?


----------



## pichi

my dating scan with pixie was 10w 5d. i know they won't do that now because the whole rules have changed again. the dating scan must be within 12 and 14 weeks now i think it is... which i guess is good because the scan is a little more in detail


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - I'd buy another box of sticks going by the length of your cycles. It asks for either 10 or 20, it doesn't just stop after you get your peak, although because it automatically gives you a 2nd peak, a high and then lows after the 1st peak, you can just not switch it on until AF comes again. I'd did it by the book the first 2 months though because that's when it's learning your cycle.

Make sure that you set the M button at a time that you'll be able to get up and POAS every day. It will let you reset it for the first few days, you just hold it down until it goes to the right CD. If you do get up later (I think it's + or - 3 hours), make sure you switch it on before you POAS so you don't waste a stick if it's too late to test. 

Louby - Happy 12 weeks :) We have a few ladies just going into the 2nd tri now. Time for the next batch I think. Post your scan pic so we can all see your beautiful beany.

AFM - I got EWCM this morning again. So happy because I rarely ever see anything but creamy. I think the combo of AC and EPO is doing the trick (plus losing weight). I'm trying to sext DH to get him in the mood but he's not replying in the same way so I don't think he's in the mood, I'll keep trying though lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. What day do I start it?


----------



## loubyloumum

It was very frightening, especially when you know if its going to happen there is nothing that can be done to prevent it. We felt extremely lucky when we saw everything was ticking along perfectly.
I'm glad it gives you hope lovely, I suppose I feel bad posting here because I know how it feels to ttc after a loss - I have everything crossed for you that your bfp is just around the corner :flower:
We aren't going to find out the sex this time. I really want a surprise and as long as we have a healthy baby we a re more than happy. 
I was surprised that my scheduled scan was allowed to still go ahead too - but I am really happy it is so we get to see bubs again. They dated me a day ahead on Monday so my dates are pretty much bang on. will just wait and see what they give me on Friday.

I will definitely keep popping in to say Hi - and of course I will be contently stalking to see how all you lovely ladies are getting on ;)

Ickle - It s definitely time for the next batch now :)

Here is a little pic of our mini egg at 11weeks! I have tried to put it in a spoiler so I hope it has worked :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh bummer the spoiler didn't work?! :wacko::shrug:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - have you reset the cbfm? It starts to ask for stick on cd6

Louby - at work just now so will write/look more later. Please stay as mrsmig says we love to hear how your pg progresses.


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> yeah, i think they're more sensitive than FRERs. I've been doing OPKs and they're getting dark again so i'm going to use that as re-assurance for now. i'll be on edge till i get to were Lozdi is i think. i don't want to have a ticker till at least 5 weeks - so i'm passed the last MC.
> 
> thank you girls :flower:

I'm still somewhat on edge, but its not so bad now since the doppler.


----------



## pichi

I have a Doppler from my last so that's reassuring. I just need to get it back from the girl I loaned it to. It won't work till at least 10w anyways


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - you set it up on one of the first 5 days of your cycle and it should ask for the first stick on CD6. 

Louby - Lovely pic! Do you have any gut feelings about the sex? Don't feel bad about posting here. It really gives me hope when the ladies in this group get a BFP because you all understand.

I'm def getting a doppler when it's my turn! I can't wait to hear a hb :) The other woman on the project I work on mentioned today that she can see that I've lost weight, it feels good that others are noticing now and being really encouraging.


----------



## Lozdi

I love mine, best purchase ever. 

I got all exited about your bfp Pichi, and then exhausted myself and slept all day :dohh: the pots are unwashed and the living room was chaosed by OH and our 4 year old while I slept! He is off nursery today due to suspected ringworm >.< and he has a cold....but still managed to chaos the place up!


----------



## pichi

haha what are you like! :haha: and aw,your poor wee man. my house is a tip too. i've been obsessing about my pee-stick thinking it might be fake and just pulling my leg :haha: i will wait a day or 2 and test again i think.

my little one is currently sleeping. i think she's going through a growth spurt because she's eating like a horse and sleeping longer during naps.


----------



## Lozdi

My kids eat like horses but don't sleep nearly enough in my opinion! They sometimes get up at 5 am! 

I better go wash some forks we always have a shortage of those and OH has gone to get curry from the restaurant at the bottom of the street. Spicy! :munch:


----------



## Lozdi

Well, that didn't work lol he just got back all grumpy because they apparently don't do saag paneer and also they keep the veggie curries too close to the meat ones and OH is vegetarian due to being allergic to red meat. He got me my Karahi though, so I'm all set! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

aw poor OH. I'm just making Mac n Cheese for tea tonight and for tomorrow it's spag ball... or lasagna


----------



## Lozdi

Mmmmmmm yummy!


----------



## too_scared

congratulations Pichi :happydance: 

seeing you ladies get bfp's really gives me hope. :)

i hope to see many more in the coming few months.


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing ok, congrats again pichi, such brilliant news, really so bloody great to get some happy news in our group today, sorry that I am being a bit miserable, I have not posted as I didn't want to bring everyone down ;0( 

I have been stalking alot today and no posting, I am going through a really dark day ;0( My AF is coming and its really hit me very, very hard, I cant stop crying. But I have rationalised that I can cry and drink wine (I know ;0( but I am off to have a glass and have a thai) today but tomorrow I get back on with work and am back on top, ready for next month!

Shall I share some happy but silly news ... the double glazing company replaced the wrong window downstairs (we were not replacing one as we are planning to extend at the end of the year) so because they cocked up, we are getting that window free and a discount on our porch, highlight of the day ;0)


----------



## Emum

Bought some Superdrug tests while I was out and couldn't resist trying one out tonight. So frustrating - really hard to call. I can see "something" when I tilt it in the right direction, and also when I dismantle it, in the right place for a second line but not what I would call pink by any stretch of the imagination. Just spent 5 minutes trying to photograph it for a second opinion, but even though I can see the line through the viewfinder on my phone, when the flash goes off it bleaches it out of the pic. And when I look at it in the flesh from some angles I can't see a line at all :(

Oh well, I guess tomorrow will bring more news, either a definitively negative test with FMU or a massive temp drop, or better news. I have been insatiably hungry today which is always an early sign for me, but may also just mean I am being a piggy. I've been craving savoury rather than sweet though which isn't very usual for me when I am comfort eating.


----------



## fayewest

Emum - I only ever get faint lines or can see something when I am def pregnant, hoping and praying for a BFP for you ;0) xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I do hope this is it for you. 
And Faye, I'm right with you. Enjoy your wine.


----------



## Lozdi

I crave mostly savoury, with occasional but extreme bursts of sweet cravings!

Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay I can see your lines pichi!! Definite line - so happy!!

loz - You'll need another nap to catch up with all the tidying!!

All the uti symptoms have all but gone, still slight trace blood on the poas dipstick. Not sure what happened there but I will continue to drink the wonder stuff that is Cranberry. I was really trying not to SS and start getting my hopes up. I have slight coloured discharge on my panty liner this afternoon with some creamy cm on wiping. Now I know oestrogen does rise slightly at this point in the 2ww before dropping again and that can give rise to creamy cm so I am not (trying anyway) to think too much into it.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins, just seems so bloody useless ;0( today anyway ... tomorrow, new day, new attitude ;0) xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - fx'd that a line appears tomorrow with fmu.

:hugs: faye. We all know what you are feeling and just wish it didn't have to be this way. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

pink have you tried taking cranberry supplements? they're quite good and keeps your Urinary tracks sparkly clean preventing buggies to latch on :haha:


speaking of which- i need to check with my Dr that Trimathoprim is safe to take still...


----------



## pinksmarties

hmm not sure about trimpethoprim. Amoxicillin is usually the first choice for pg but I am not sure about that long term.

I was looking into cranberry tabs last night, another one to add to my growing collection!!


----------



## pichi

i found that it keeps them from bay a little better. Since having Pixie i have had literally about 30 - 40 UTIs u___u 

i'm going to ask Dr Google about Trimathoprim :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh dear. I hoped this week would be good news for at least one of us. Still Faye and Emum you are not out yet.

and me :cry:


----------



## kelly1973

pichi said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary-10-1.jpg
> 
> had to tweak ever so slightly. I'm a bit nervous though

yesssssssssss:happydance:


----------



## pichi

i've checked about Trimathoprim and looks like i should stop it asap. i don't think it'll have done any harm ( i hope ) i've only taken it the last 3 days... before that i went a week without because i ran out :dohh:


----------



## Emum

This is a pic of the test I did tonight. What I think might be something is a bit darker in reality than it looks in the pic, but even in reality very very faint and with no colour really. The pic hasn't been tweaked in any way. Do I have advanced line eye or can anyone see a faint hint of something?


----------



## pichi

ooo! i see something!


----------



## pinksmarties

I can see where the line should be but can't see any colour. I did invert the picture but still couldn't see a line but maybe its just bleached out on the pic and pinker in RL? I really hope this turns into a bfp.


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed it gets brighter/pinker tomorrow


----------



## Emum

No, its by no means pink in real life. Its just a faint shadowy line where the BFP line should be, but it did come up within the 3 mins and has stayed there, so I don't know if this affects whether it could be an evap or not?


----------



## pichi

what type of test is it emum? x


----------



## Emum

Its a superdrug. A clearblue digi was BFN this morning, but superdrug are 10mui and CB are 25.


----------



## Lozdi

I see the line Emum, its very faint but definitely there. Do you use those tests often? Ever had an evap before? I thought the criteria for it to be an evap was appearance after the time limit, so with it appearing within the 3 minutes it really shouldn't be an evap! :hugs:


----------



## Emum

I have used them before and never had an evap or a BFP with one. Have had a fair few BFNs though...


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've never had spotting Pink.
> Sorry to but in with this, but Hope asked me yesterday what my thyroid result was. I just rang the docs again, and no more bloods back yet but I asked what the thyroid result actually was and she said 2.2. What does anyone make of that?
> Also, I am about to start using my cbfm. Any tips? I have 10 sticks, shall I buy another 20?
> Sorry Pichi to interrupt, back to your lovely bfp!! Any symptoms?

Mrs Mig - 2.2 is super duper, no probs with your thyroid, that wont affect you ttc at all

xx


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I have used them before and never had an evap or a BFP with one. Have had a fair few BFNs though...

Well, I hope you don't mind if I am cautiously exited! :flower:


----------



## pichi

hah you're going to be exhausted tonight Lozdi :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

haha I'm exhausted already but I'll gladly be exhausted for such a lovely reason as being exited about bfps!

I just lost a staring competition with the last 2 strawberries. :haha: Well maybe the strawberries lost it was they that got munched on!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> I have used them before and never had an evap or a BFP with one. Have had a fair few BFNs though...
> 
> Well, I hope you don't mind if I am cautiously exited! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks. I will test again in the morning, but found this on my googling, which sounds exactly like my test (the second scenario)

https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html

so will not assume anything until I get a proper "hit you between the eyes" line, as that way madness lies.


----------



## pichi

well i hope that's tomorrow :)


----------



## Lozdi

Its a sensible attitude to have Emum, I hope that because it showed up in the time limit its a bfp and not an evap. :hugs:


----------



## elm

:hugs: faye xxx

Emum - I see something too, everything crossed for your test tomorrow.

Pichi :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: Congratulations!!! eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkk!!!! How fantastic :D So happy for you!!! 

Waiting for af people - it's a full moon on Thursday!!! Lets have a cd1 then!!! :D


----------



## ickle pand

I hope that's the start of a BFP emum :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum the last time I had faint lines on Superdrug tests I was googling them and found all those, the line was very faint. I could hardly see it. I deemed the tests terrible and vowed not to buy them again. However, I was testing very early and I was indeed pregnant. Everything crossed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have one last cbfm question. Been reading the instructions and although according to FF I am on cycle day 3 as AF arrived on Sunday afternoon, ought I to tell thd cbfm I am on cd2? Because it says if AF arrives in the afternoon or night, or outside your 6 hour test window then it will take the next morning as cd1?


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> This is a pic of the test I did tonight. What I think might be something is a bit darker in reality than it looks in the pic, but even in reality very very faint and with no colour really. The pic hasn't been tweaked in any way. Do I have advanced line eye or can anyone see a faint hint of something?
> 
> View attachment 349618

I see it too Emum! FX for you!!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies 
AF cramping is continue but still No AF.bfn today on cd 31.i have reguler 28 days cycle.i was very upset and totally was in stress in feb.could be the reason of late? my ovyulation timye is usally cd 17 to 21.is it only late or something else?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - I usually count AF starting in the afternoon on the day it started and in the evening as the following day. I do the same on FF so as long as they're the same, I don't think it really matters. It tells you what your hormones are doing that day, the CD number is just a number, just stay consistent with whatever way you choose.


----------



## ickle pand

Mohini - stress can definitely change your ovulation day. Do you track your ovulation in anyway? My cycles are different lengths every month so I find it really helpful to know when I'm going to ovulate do that I can time sex and will then know when AF is due. Takes away a lot of the guesswork.


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Mohini - stress can definitely change your ovulation day. Do you track your ovulation in anyway? My cycles are different lengths every month so I find it really helpful to know when I'm going to ovulate do that I can time sex and will then know when AF is due. Takes away a lot of the guesswork.

thanks ickle
my gyne did ovulation monitoring many times and each time i ovulate on cd 18to 21.and my cycle lengh is usally 28days but some time its 31day maximum not more.today is last day.i feel empty and hungry each time.which is happening to me first time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. Mohini I agree with Ickle. Stress can play havoc with your cycle, another of Mother Nature's cruel tricks. :-(


----------



## pichi

I think the reason I ov'd late was due to stress mohini. Usually im cd 19-21 with a LP of 12. This time eggie didn't dispatch till cd25!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know I said that was my last question, I fibbed. The instructions say to use FMU. Do you all use fmu?


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Ickle. Mohini I agree with Ickle. Stress can play havoc with your cycle, another of Mother Nature's cruel tricks. :-(

 my prolectine level remains always high taking cabergoline to supress it.although period are very raguler.but i am feeling hungry all the time like butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Losing patience with cbfm!! I need to reset the damn thing as my friend used it before me. 
I am doing as the instructions say but it is just turning itself on. Am I inserting the stick right? The diagrams in the instructions are crap. I don't have much time either as I have to be at work at 9 for a "motivational speech" (codswallop)


----------



## mohini12

pichi said:


> I think the reason I ov'd late was due to stress mohini. Usually im cd 19-21 with a LP of 12. This time eggie didn't dispatch till cd25!

pichi-have you got bfp today?on which day of your cycle?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Panic over, cbfm sussed.


----------



## pinksmarties

glad you have it sussed mrsmig - it took me a few attempts to reset. I use fmu but next month (if there is one!) I will wait till a bit later then 7am as I think it kept missing the start of the LH surge, I'll have to hold it in till about 9 and take my cbfm to work!

mohini - stress can really delay ov and you have been stressed a lot thinking of your sister.

Ickle- weigh night tonight? Can't wait to see that ticker move! How did you get on with OH after sending your texts yesterday?


----------



## fayewest

Morning all, hope everyone is good, I am back to trying to be normal and positive! ;0) 

I got stuck into the wine last night, so my BBT is way off, I had expected to come on full flow AF today, and I have not, I guess its around the corner. I did have a minute of panic when she didnt arrive and that I had drunk when there was still a possibility of being pregnant. i have done another test, I am clearly not pregnant, but the brain does crazy things to us ;0( 

Any news from Emum??


----------



## Emum

fayewest said:


> Any news from Emum??

I am here :wave: but rather frustratingly have no news.

My temp is down today but only to my normal post ovulatory temp. So my chart is no longer "possibly triphasic" but my temps are still at what they were from ovulation to 10dpo. My test this morning was exactly the same as last night. I didn't dismantle it again, but there is a faint shadowy line with no colour where the test line should be, only visible in good light (not a torch, but close to a window or underneath the light fitting. 13dpo today, so I'd have thought that a 10mui test should surely be more clearcut than this if there was a healthy bean inside. FF now says 28% of charts like mine are pregnancy ones (yesterday she said 66% with the 3 higher temps in a row)

AF due tomorrow so I guess not long until I am put out of my misery.


----------



## ickle pand

I use FMU Mrs Mig. My monitor was new so I didn't have to reset it, so I'm not sure about that bit. The stick goes in with the cut off corner downwards. Make sure that you take the lid off the results end and put it over the sampling end. I just looked on the CB website to get the instructions and there's a pic on pages 14 and 15 which shows you how to insert the stick. You can reset it tonight and then set it to right time and CD for yourself in the morning so don't worry.


----------



## fayewest

Emum - shadowy line still sounds good, fingers crossed!


----------



## Lozdi

Morning ladies, I'm completely exhausted! Boys kept waking me so now I'm going to nap.

Faye, don't feel bad about the wine- you needed it after the stress you have had, and if there is a sneaky bean in there afterall, the wine won't have made a difference so early.

Emum....hoping your tests are behaving like mine and not darkening for the first 2 days. Fingers crossed for a progression tomorrow but totally understand you not wanting to get hopes up at this point. 

I just about downed a litre of pure orange, going to get this nap underway before I have to pee every 10 mins for the next hour :dohh:


----------



## fayewest

Loz - Thanks, I am freaking out a bit now if I am honest, I mean I know I am not pregnant, or else I wouldn't be temp dipping/bfn's but (TMI ALERT) the 'red blood' I had on my cervix is now gone ... nothing, just a slight tinge to my mucus ... generally the pattern is that I see red, it gets more and more red and seen in larger quantities ... then AF. But I think from all of this we learn that there is no pattern to anything.

I really got stuck in though, drank 3 glasses, felt drunk! Do you really think that I would be ok if I was pregnant? I am scared that I would have damaged a little bean ;0(


----------



## pichi

I think you'd be fine faye. Many people drink just before the find out they're pregnant. I think it would be different if you drank all the way through pregnancy but I wouldn't think it would harm at this very early stage:)

Afm: IC is darker today and my temp is up. Feel crampy so hoping its a sticky Fx'd. I think I might book an early scan at around 8w. What you think? :S


----------



## fayewest

The daft thing is I know I am not pregnant but the guilt you feel for a reckless night is horrendous! Back firmly on the wagon ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Back from the EPU and bloods. The Karotyping results are in both of us are 'Apparently normal female/male' Not sure what the 'apparently' means though!!

I had the lovely mw I saw for my mc scans. She suggested I take 5mg dose of Folic Acid as the Consultant feels it may have some effect on a protein in clotting (I know thats the MTHFR gene thing but she never specifically said that) So she gave me a 28 day box and to get it on repeat prescription. Oh, and It would be ok to start trying again if I wanted - hahaha.


----------



## Alandsa

*Pichie *- that's fantastic to hear your lines are darkening :D I see you have added your BFP to your chart yey!

*Emum *- sorry you haven't got your news yet. Do you know of any factors that may have pushed your temp down? Hopefully you will be seeing a late BFP :)

*Faye *- Sorry you are having a bit of a unsettling time with being insure whether AF is coming. FXd it's not coming. And as others have said, alcohol is an issue if consistently throughout the pregnancy. 

*Mrs M* - glad you got your CBFM sorted :yipee:

*Pink *- that's great news that you are 'apparently normal' :haha: lol!! ;) 

AFM - 7dpo and I have been having slight nausea just as I get out of bed but then goes. Not sure if it's adjusting to standing up or having an empty stomach. It looks like I have a nice dip that could be implantation, although I'm aware this can happen in non pregnant charts too so don't want to get my hopes up. Having fluttery cramps in uterus which I remember from my last BFP but could also be AF I suppose. 

Last time I had strong smelling wee and sore boobs around now which I don't have this time Mmm!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Alandsa - I wouldnt drink a drop if I knew I was pregnant, no way! It's just such a confusing cycle.

Your cycle looks promising!!! ;0) Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## pichi

That chart is looking good! 

I really am going to have to loose weight. Think I'll start swimming again just to loose a few lb. I'm crap at weight loss tho :( lol


----------



## Lozdi

fayewest said:


> Loz - Thanks, I am freaking out a bit now if I am honest, I mean I know I am not pregnant, or else I wouldn't be temp dipping/bfn's but (TMI ALERT) the 'red blood' I had on my cervix is now gone ... nothing, just a slight tinge to my mucus ... generally the pattern is that I see red, it gets more and more red and seen in larger quantities ... then AF. But I think from all of this we learn that there is no pattern to anything.
> 
> I really got stuck in though, drank 3 glasses, felt drunk! Do you really think that I would be ok if I was pregnant? I am scared that I would have damaged a little bean ;0(

I drank 5 pints of cider the night before a surprise bfp that ended up to be my 4 year old who is sat next to me right now humming to himself and enjoying a sausage roll! I guarantee you that if you are indeed pregnant 3 glasses of wine will have done nothing. Obviously I'm not saying drinking while pregnant is safe, just that in those most early days, when bean is only just implanting, most of us don't know about it and so many ladies drink at that point. The main thing is stopping once you find out. Wine isn't so bad, its not like you have been chugging vodka redbulls! Can you imagine my face when hungover I realised I was late and staggered to asda for a hpt then it was +? Scariest hangover ever! But he is fine! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Pichi don't you be losing too much weight now, you might get blasted my ms in the next couple of weeks and that may well lose you a few pounds!


----------



## pichi

True. I'm just hoping I have a trip like last. With her I literally had nothing other than heartburn! I've got extra for loosing anyways lol. I like to think of myself as 'cuddly' ;)


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Loz, I will stop freaking out ... just strange that today I have no AF, I am sure it will come in the middle of the night or something helpful like that. 

Pink - Great the results are good ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Alandsa - we are dpo buddies! But no potential implantation dip for me.

Pichi - what did you OH say when you found out?

Going to start taking Aspirin from today along with my supe'd up folic acid!!


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> Alandsa - we are dpo buddies! But no potential implantation dip for me.
> 
> Pichi - what did you OH say when you found out?
> 
> Going to start taking Aspirin from today along with my supe'd up folic acid!!

dpo buddies yey :happydance:
dont worry - i know a few people who got their :bfp: without an implantation dip ... just checked your chart though and you are climbing up high :) you can still get a dip over the next few days too. looks like you had one @ 10dpo with your BFP

have you been advised to take asprin? im too scared to take anything lol i know a few take baby asprin but thought that was on doctors advice? ooh and what does the suped up Folic do?


----------



## Lozdi

I take low dose asprin, 75mg. No doctors advice I just felt my blood might be sticky and low dose asprin is safe, so I figured I might aswell take it than not take it and possibly end up blaming that if things went wrong.

I'm really struggling to stay awake. Must fetch boys in 45 mins, must not nap between now and then or I'll go into dead sleep and be late getting them! Had my morning nap but figured its best to not have my afternoon nap and go to bed earlier tonight instead. Must be awake for scan tomorrow! :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

alansda - I know a lot of ladies take it as precaution and other have said their FS has suggested it would do no harm even when all tests came back -ve for clotting factors.

There is some debate that some clotting issues may only arise in pg and therefore you would get 'normal' result when not pg, but +ve when pg.

loz - you will need to be wide awake to see your bean! Will go get the NT test? I thought you mentioned it a few post ago but maybe I am dreaming.


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Alandsa - we are dpo buddies! But no potential implantation dip for me.
> 
> Pichi - what did you OH say when you found out?
> 
> Going to start taking Aspirin from today along with my supe'd up folic acid!!

i text him saying: 

me: "I pee'd on a stick :(" 
OH: "what's the sad face for? the result or the fact you pee'd on a stick?"
me: "because i pee'd early"
OH: "was was the result?"
me: "2 lines..."
OH: " AH!!" 
*phone rings*

lol

Loz: do you take Iron tablets? could help with your tiredness? and should i be talking aspirin? :S i didn't last time


----------



## Alandsa

Loz - wow how exciting that you are having your scan - Im sure no matter how tired you arer you will be awake for it ;)

Pink - so when do you take the asprin? and what is all this about clotting? i have no clue lol


----------



## Lozdi

Yes I'm getting the NT test. If I didn't I wouldn't have got a 12 week scan because I had one at 8w5d that dated the pregnancy firmly. Plus I want to be prepared if Bellybean needs extra help. I really don't like the thought of an amnio though, I think I'd prefer to have teeth pulled, so fingers crossed I get a normal result tomorrow!

Pichi taking asprin won't hurt, I take the 75mg low dose ones from superdrug, the palpitations I was getting literally felt like my heart was having a hard time pushing the blood through and to me that was confirmed when they stopped soon after starting asprin. 

I am on pregnancy multivits that have iron and before the bfp was on conception support, the midwife at my booking said they like iron counts to be at least 10 and I have gotten as high as 16 with my other pregnancies and I wasn't even taking iron then! I'm just floored by progesterone and its not helped by the fact I really really really enjoy taking naps! At my booking m/w actually commented on how good the colour of my blood was! I was like are you serious?? She said people with good iron in them tend to have really dark blood like mine. I left very proud of my blood lol! She referred me for consultant led care though, simply because of the self prescribed asprin. 

Bellybean was hiding far left today, his favourite spot!


----------



## Alandsa

Loz - mm maybe i should consider taking the asprin too then, im not pregnant yet though but with my MCd BFP i was getting considerable palpitations (GP checked my heart rate and said it was fine) but it was getting a bit frightening and causing me to need to catch my breath at times


----------



## Lozdi

My scan letter this time says I need to take a sample of wee with me, and that I might be there 2-3 hours- presumably because consultants get called off for emergencies so there can be a big delay. M/w says all it means is they will be 'aware' of me, and I'll see them after scans. 

I don't believe for a second that my palpitations were anything to do with my heart rate, I'm positive it was my blood being difficult. Yours sound like they were quite bad maybe asprin is a good idea for when you get a bfp. I read somewhere it can interfere with implantation though so I wouldn't start it til a bfp. I started mine at 5w ish, after it suddenly occurring to me that it wouldn't hurt and might be the difference between a good pregnancy and another bad one. I'm mentally prepared for the possibility of the consultant trying to talk me out of taking them, but she will meet with extreme resistance to that idea! They don't irritate my stomach and the dose is very low, they are staying in my routine til at least 32 weeks, maybe 34.


----------



## ickle pand

I know some women take baby aspirin while TTC because it's believed to increase bloodflow to the uterus and ovaries. I think it's supposed to help with lining issues too. 

I can't take it unfortunately because I'm on diclofenac but hopefully it has a similar effect since it's an NSAID too. That reminds me - don't take ibuprofen while you're taking aspirin. The effects on your stomach of too much NSAIDs are awful, trust me! Lol!


----------



## Alandsa

Loz - thank you! okay i wont start taking anything til a BFP is here. dont want anything interfering with the possibility of implantation :)

Im glad to hear you are sticking to your guns, it will be interesting hear your feedback on what they think about it too


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats on the bfp pichi :happydance::happydance:

emum - keeping my fingers crossed urs turns into a bfp

hi all :)

couldnt resist and decided to buy some ics the other day atleast then i cd test to my hearts content without it breaking the bank, did 1 this morning and i really think i can c something but then i dont know, dont wana get my hopes up thinkin there is def 1 there for there not to be, guess ill find out in the next few days


----------



## pichi

mines are only becoming noticeable now at 10dpo so FX'd there is something there!


----------



## kelly1973

HI Everybody wahoo to pichi so happy for you xxx Emun really hope this is your month. well im 6dpo and stupidly poas and was negative so totally fed up now. think im sympton spotting as been feeling quite horrid keep getting dizzy spells and feel sickly after food and cant count the amount of time ive gone to the toilet, ive convinced myself im not so guess these are symptont of af what do you think?


----------



## Lozdi

:sleep:Dozed off again :dohh:

Thanks for the ibuprofen heads up but I won't even touch a paracetamol while pregnant never mind those! Just hope I don't get one of those worse than childbirth toothaches or I'll have to learn some serious hypnosis!

Not sure what happened while I slept but my internet has gone on a complete go-slow now :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly 7dpo is so early which you already know, don't be fed up about a bfn! The frustrating thing about this crazy game is the progesterone causes pregnancy symptoms and pre menstrual symptoms to be so similar, we end up driving ourselves round the twist every month. I hope they are pregnancy symptoms for you though, Hope, I really hope yours are too! 
Waiting with baited breath to hear from Emum. I had just the same scenario with my last bfp, I was testing early with Superdrug tests too. Tested on Friday afternoon and the line was so faint I thought I couldn't see it. Tested again on the Saturday with fmu thinking if it was a bfp there would be a lovely hunky dory line and it was just the same. Convinced myself I was out, and managed (somehow) to hold out till tuesday afternoon and got I visible line on a frer. I hadn't been tracking ovulation but I must only have been about 10 dpo if that when I first tested. So my point is I am thinking it looks promising for you Emum despite the temps. 
I have been feeling a bit crap about everything today. I've vented in my journal so i will spare you all the rant. Felt a bit better after my run though.


----------



## Lozdi

:flower::friends:


----------



## hopeithappens

glad ur feeling better after your run mrs m, i would love to be able to go out jogging but 1 i dont think id get far :haha: and 2 id b thinkin more about what other ppl were thinkin but thats just me, not to gr8 when it comes to self confidence

did another ic and there is def somethin there but soo faint im convinced its just an evap


----------



## Lozdi

Oh dear, youngest is learning insults- he just cheerfully called me a bum head! :rofl:


----------



## pichi

is there any way you can take a picture?


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> glad ur feeling better after your run mrs m, i would love to be able to go out jogging but 1 i dont think id get far :haha: and 2 id b thinkin more about what other ppl were thinkin but thats just me, not to gr8 when it comes to self confidence
> 
> did another ic and there is def somethin there but soo faint im convinced its just an evap

I hope it gets darker in the morning! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Just had a weigh-in. Another 2lbs down :) and best of all I'm now just obese, instead of being morbidly obese!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant Ickle! You are seeing some fantastic losses, you will soon be at that target.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Just had a weigh-in. Another 2lbs down :) and best of all I'm now just obese, instead of being morbidly obese!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Way to go Ickle! We're all hugely proud of you! You've lost loads in such a short space of time. That FS is going to double take when you walk back through his door in a few months time :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Another fab loss ickle - well done!! Soon to be new body, new woman, new baby!

Hope - can you post a pic. Fingers crossed the line gets darker.


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you! I keep thinking that the more weight I lose the quicker my bump will show when I get one :)


----------



## hopeithappens

my phones camera is pretty poop, u can just bout make out a shadow of a line on the pic, now the only prob is the only way i can get it on here is to find the disc for me phone to upload stuff on to the laptop which is somewhere in a box full of cds which i packed nearly a yr ago lol


----------



## hopeithappens

ickle - congrats on losing more lbs, ur doing brill :)


----------



## pichi

can your phone send to photobucket hun?

way to go Ickle!


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle thats wonderful! I hate the term morbidly obese its rather scary!

Hope try just plugging your phone straight into your computer if you can find the usb for it, sometimes you can get away with it without using the disk, as some phones can be read as 'storage devices.'


----------



## Emum

If its a phone with Internet access, I just email the photo to myself, then log on to my normal puter, save it and upload the pic in the normal way.


----------



## Lozdi

Lol, I didn't even think of that....:dohh::haha:


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Another fab loss ickle - well done!! Soon to be new body, new woman, new baby!
> 
> Hope - can you post a pic. Fingers crossed the line gets darker.

just read your journal will be stalking from now on. at last someone that worrys just as much about there age when ttc as i do:dohh:


----------



## hopeithappens

ive managed to send it to my email and saved it now how do i get it on here?


----------



## pichi

put it on www.photobucket.com :) or imageshack


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I do stress a bit about my age despite, and I hear about all the later mums success stories but it doesn't seem to help. My boss at work has a friend who was just had her second baby yesterday at 47!!!


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - I do stress a bit about my age despite, and I hear about all the later mums success stories but it doesn't seem to help. My boss at work has a friend who was just had her second baby yesterday at 47!!!

wow thats mega. not sure theres a day that goes by that i dont think about my age and to make me stress even more my mum and her sister went through there change at 41 and 42 just hope i dontt follow suit. im same dpo as you went you guna test i was stupid i tested today hit me like a brick bfn :nope:


----------



## hopeithappens

https://s1145.photobucket.com/albums/o516/hopeso11/


have no idea if this has worked or not fingers crossed


----------



## hopeithappens

cant do it lol


----------



## pichi

you've just linked to your album not the picture. highlight over the image in your gallery and it should give you the img url x


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - 7dpo is so very early despite a pichi;s 8do bfp. Don't give up yet there is still plenty of time.:hugs:

No picture yet Hope


----------



## Lozdi

Try downloading it onto your computer from the email, then adding it as an attachment.


----------



## elm

Such a positive page!!! 

Hope your scan goes really well tomorrow Lozdi :hugs:

Emum & hope soooooo hoping you both get a dark strong bfp tomorrow!! 

Not really had any af signs today - still holding out for cd1 tomorrow, drinking raspberry leaf tea, been running, not much more I can do to get it started ?!

I read that if your partner smokes he should take anti oxidents to help the sperm, it was in an ad for some fertility clinic in Malaysia.. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8622715 this seems to confirm it - can't remember who was talking about smoking - sorry :hugs:

eta. oohhhh, my ticker says I can hope af starts!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

i may get there sometime in the next wk :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image_0003-1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pichi

ooo did that show up in the time limit?! i hope it gets pinker and brighter for you!


----------



## hopeithappens

yey it worked, what do u guys think?


----------



## hopeithappens

yeah it did pichi,i think lol was to busy lookin to c if it was a line so wasnt takin any notice of the time :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey that's a good picture! Very promising Hope, these bfp's are like buses!
Pichi love the new avatar pic, she's really looking like a toddler now! 
Just watched OBEM and having my usual Wednesday night emotional mini meltdown :haha:


----------



## pichi

i know MrsMig - she's not a wee baby now :( was watching vids of her this morning of when she was tiny.

try another test hope :) a superdrug gave me a pink line when my ICs were barely visible


----------



## Lozdi

I see line! :flower: 

It was Faye and I discussing smoking as our fellas both do it. OH eats very healthy foods most of the time, he has never touched a macdonalds in his life, which I find pretty impressive! His weakness is cheese! :haha: And wonderfully tasty concoctions he makes with garlic and basil and allsorts thrown in. The man can make a feast out of an empty cupboard lol he beats me hands down at cooking.

OBEM brought tears to my eyes tonight too, such lovely births. Youngest came downstairs for a wee while it was on and went back up after looking a little worried bless him.


----------



## elm

Ohhh, yum Lozdi!!!

hopeithappens that's looking good!!! :D


----------



## Alandsa

Pichie - Awww loving the new photo :)

Loz - your DH sounds just like mine! Loves cooking fantastic meals and creates things when I think there is nothing in lol 

Hope - I can see a line! FXd it gets darker and we can see if it has colour :)


----------



## hopeithappens

ooo i might have to go invest in a superdrug 1, i just hope these ics arent a dodgy batch lol

i was looking at photos i found at my grandmas last wknd of my little man when he was a wk old and just about fitted in to the middle of his snowsuit, i love looking back and seeing how theyve grown, my ds actually asked me yesterday what i was doing because i was quiet :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I can feel myself getting really really exited about tomorrow, must try to calm myself down as I'm not out of the woods yet. Its hard to keep a hold of myself. All these lines are heightening my exitement too, if tomorrow goes well, then I may allow myself to buy one baby thing, just one little thing. Like treating Bellybean for getting to 12 weeks.


----------



## elm

Lozdi I bought ds a little teddy bear when I got my bfp confirmed by the dr - decided that if anything did happen that it'd still be nice to have. Regret not doing the same last time a bit. I think 12 weeks is a good time to buy something anyway :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Thats a lovely idea, I wasn't sure what to get but a teddy is perfect. A small one, to match Bellybean's size.


----------



## elm

:cry: aww that's so lovely!!! x


----------



## Lozdi

Just made myself chuckle imagining the look I'd get for going into a teddy shop and asking for a bear with a certain crown to rump length. :haha: Thankyou for the idea!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - I can see a line. Fx'd tomorrows is darker. 

Loz - looking forward to the new scan pics. I think that is a fab idea to buy something, a nice milestone reminder too.

Elm - here's hoping AF show very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, that made me guffaw. I can't remember when I first bought something for Edie but it was after my scan. I remember one of the women I worked with brought in a cardi her mum had knitted, which was lovely, but I was only about 7 weeks. I had to leave it in my car for weeks, I didn't dare take it in the house. 
I was tidying today and came across my bounty pack from my last pregnancy. :cry:


----------



## Lozdi

When I found my bounty pack after the mmc it made me sad too....this pregnancy the m/w had none at my booking, but thats ok because I'll use the one from before. And you will use yours too, in the near future! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for today loz. Looking forward to seeing the pics of belly bean :)

Hope - I hope you have a lovely dark line to tell us about this morning. 

Pichi - love the pic of Pixie. She's a cutie. 

AFM - CD20 and no ov yet. FF predicted it for today but obviously not. Ok just went into FF and checked which charts it was using in my stats and it was using the 2 dodgy ones from last cycle and the cycle before, so I removed them and now I have 2 possible ovulation days of tomorrow and Saturday. Best get DH on the job lol!

I've been trying in vain to get him to start taking his pre-conception vitamins again but he keeps trying to tell me they made him I'll because he had a cold while he was last taking them!


----------



## Emum

Still no obvious line of test this morning but my temp has fallen like a stone, so I think AF will be along later today or tomorrow :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How typical! Grind them up and put them in his tea Ickle. Get those boys in the barracks!
Good luck today Loz, not that you need it. 
Emum, Hope, any more news?
It's 3 years today I got my best bfp ever, and found out I was having Edie. One of the best days of my life.


----------



## kelly1973

hope thats a def line wats it like today xxx


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Sorry ;0( 

My AF came full flow today, so back at the start again ...


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry Emum and Faye :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Faye and Emum :-(


----------



## pichi

sorry faye and Emum :( :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry Emum and faye :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Faye and Emum, I'm sorry about the temp drop and AF :hugs:

I'm off to scan shortly, will let you all know how it went as soon as we get back :flower:


----------



## pichi

oh hope everything is well Loz (which i'm sure it is!)

i feel like a nervous wreck today :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Looking forward to those scans Loz! It will be fine.

Pichi - its inevitable you will feel like this. Some days I seem more worried about seeing a bfp and all the ensuing happy/frightened/scared emotions than maybe seeing a bfn. I won't tell you to think positive thoughts as that drove me nuts when everyone kept saying that to me. Just take one day at time and it will get easier. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

thank you Pink. i don't have a gut feeling about this one which i guess is ok as i did with the last one. i just knew my HCG wasn't doubling but this one, i can't quite put my finger on what it is. every twinge or pull down there gives me a heart attack though :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's going to be a really fraught few weeks for you Pichi and we all understand that. We are here for you every day. It's great that you don't have the "feeling" though. Everything is crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months for you.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have my progesterone back. 34.9 nmol/L. Not sure if that is good or not, just going to google.


----------



## ickle pand

That's good Pink! My FS like to see over 25 to confirm ovulation. Here's a really good chart to show you where it should be on average. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerogesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank ickle - Again the opinions seem to be varied, over 30 is a sign of ovulation but then some others have been told over 60 to sustain a pg. Wonder if that means I am out this month then?


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
Loz-goodluck for scan .
mrs miggin-i know what you are feeling this time to remember your successfull pregnacy.hope you will get again soon.good luck
emum and faye-sorry lol.
pink,ickle- hope you get bfp this month.
and hi to all other freinds.
having period cramping but no period yet.feeling myself very useless .i dont know when i get a healthy baby.7years had passed of marrige .look like there is no viabration in life.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - The over 60 level is what it'll increase to after implantation, you're definitely not out yet :)

Mohini - Sorry you're feeling down. It's so hard when you've been trying for a long time. Every month you try not to get your hopes up too much but you can't help it when you want a baby so much. Do something nice like have a bath or a massage or paint your nails, whatever you think that might give you a little lift.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks again ickle - sometimes getting the results back is more stessful than not having them done!! I know I am glad its done but I wish things could just be written out in black and white with no ambuguity.

Oh mohini, sending out lots of love. I agree with ickle, treat yourself, to take you mind off things for a little while.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm back :flower: It took forever- waited in 4 different waiting rooms! It was the same sono that scanned me for the mmc and he spent a bit extra time showing us Bellybean but the pic is a bit blurry because somebody was playing bouncy castle in my tummy! NT measurement is 1.8mm, so good, and I'll get the calculated result back in a couple of weeks. I did O from my left side as I suspected and the sono managed to get the corpus luteum in my pic! I measure 13w0d and due date is unchanged. The consultant was happy to release me back into m/w led care. She didn't attempt to talk me out of asprin and even said it prevents preclampsia.

Pichi I know how you feel, and one day at a time is the only way to handle it. :hugs:

Here is bellybean
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7762.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ickle pand

What a great pic loz! You're in the 2nd trimester and bellybean's growing well so you can get properly excited now :)

ETA - I don't know why, but I got a strong feeling bellybean's a boy when I was looking at the pic.


----------



## Lozdi

I shall be able to let you know if your right in a few weeks! I must admit a boy would be easier for me lol but a girl would be great too! 

I will allow myself some exitement, but I know too much about what can go wrong to allow complete freedom of exitement. Nipping to town in a bit to buy Bellybean a teddy with a CRL of 72mm :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fabulous picture loz!!! So excited, bit emotional seeing the bean.

I agree for some reason I thought boy too!!


----------



## ickle pand

I just looked at 72mm on my ruler - that's bigger than I though babies were at this stage. 

I think we'd all be the same. After you've been through "the worst that can happen" you never get back the same level of innocence. 

When are you thinking of telling people?


----------



## Lozdi

You'll be seeing your own Bellybean on a screen before long, imagine how emotional that is going to be! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

yes I thought he would be about 6cm, but he is 7.24 lol big bugger!

Some people know already- certain people at my sons' school, a couple of friends, and a gazilion ladies on here lol but not announcing it on fb yet. Might wait til 20 weeks for that announcement, although those who see me on the school run are all starting to look at my tummy already, I'm sure they all know but they also know about the mmc so aren't bringing it up :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - gr8 scan pic, glad u can let urself get a bit excited now, id love to c the persons face if you actually asked 4 that size teddy :haha:, i agree with the others i thought boy when i looked at it

faye and emum - sorry bout af :gun: the witch needs a good seeing to

did another ic this morning i wouldnt say much darker but a little bit more obvious line then yesterdays, got a superdrug at near enough top of my st so gona get sorted and off i went


----------



## pichi

yay for scan Loz! so cute! ^___^


Hope, IC wise - my line is only looking like a bfp now at 11dpo - go get that Superdrug! lol


----------



## Lozdi

I am going to wilkos first to buy a ruler as I can't find mine, the I will be asking specifically for a teddy with a CRL of 72mm :haha:

My bfp on 11 dpo was faint and the 12 dpo one was just as faint but on 13 dpo it got a bit darker.


----------



## pinksmarties

Got the dentist soon as I crackrd my front tooth at the weekend. Not that painful throbbing maybe, but horrible to look at.


----------



## Emum

Congratulations Lozdi. What a lovely scan and pic. Very pleased that you had good news though I had a feeling you would do. Hope it is all plain sailing now you are passed the scariest first trimester.

Still no sign of AF here despite the temp drop this morning. In a way, I wish she would just come now so that I can get on with a new attempt. I have already worked out my game plan for next month, or at least for the first 5 days! I've been researching the best things to do, eat and avoid at each stage in the cycle, and am doing a plan for each stage, complete with full menu plans, mantras, etc :) I've got the first 5 days all worked out, so I just need the new cycle to start now.

Have also decided that next month I am not going to bother with Ics or any other form of early tests, and am just going to use digital tests so I don't spend any time scrutinising lines and obsessing on whether they are possibly positive or not, and fishing them out of the bin later. Should also deter me from testing too early too as they are not as sensitive.


----------



## hopeithappens

emum - sounds like a plan i wish i had of just done that


----------



## hopeithappens

omg omg omg!!! i think i just got my :bfp:

went to superdrug to buy their own brand but saw the double frer buy 1 get 1 free and couldnt resist just done it now and theres a def not missable faint pink line, even my oh will b able to c it wen he comes in, gona try and get a gd pic of it


----------



## hopeithappens

def looks more pink in rl
 



Attached Files:







image_0005.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ickle pand

I see a faint pink line! Yay!!


----------



## Emum

Congratulations hope.


----------



## hopeithappens

just showed it to oh and he said 'yeah i can see it but its just faint' meaning he thought it was neg coz it wasnt a dark line, he said the same wen i found out i was preg with ds and that faint line is now 3yrs old lol


----------



## mohini12

congratulatio hope.


----------



## kelly1973

Sorry Emum and faye xx


----------



## kelly1973

Loz love the scan pic made me well up and gave me a funny feeling in my belly.
Hope yay i can see a fain line.


----------



## pinksmarties

I can see a faint line! Congratulations Hope!


----------



## hopeithappens

kelly - wherebouts in northumberland r u?


----------



## hopeithappens

im just praying it sticks, once i get past 4wks 5days ill feel a little bit better as thats wen i lost the last bean, hope the line is darker tomorrow


----------



## pichi

:happydance: hope i think we're going to be bump buddies :haha: congrats! i also need to get past 4w 5d x


----------



## kelly1973

hopeithappens said:


> kelly - wherebouts in northumberland r u?

i was in twice brewed near bardon mill but just moved to not faf from brampton so think thats just outside where bouts you in newcastle?:thumbup:


----------



## hopeithappens

i think we are pichi :)

kelly - i think i know where brampton is, i dont even wana say where i am :haha: the reputation it has, im in the lovely byker


----------



## pinksmarties

Okay so got back part of my second set of clotting result. In the first one the normal range was 20-30 (my result 25)

Today my result is 29.5 but they have moved the normal range 22 -34.4 (as of 1st March) So I am concered that had they done these bloods earlier I would have been the top end of normal. All these test results are stressing me out!


----------



## kelly1973

hopeithappens said:


> i think we are pichi :)
> 
> kelly - i think i know where brampton is, i dont even wana say where i am :haha: the reputation it has, im in the lovely byker

its what you make it xx:happydance:


----------



## too_scared

congrats to all the new bpf"s :happydance: this is really giving me hope :)


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> omg omg omg!!! i think i just got my :bfp:
> 
> went to superdrug to buy their own brand but saw the double frer buy 1 get 1 free and couldnt resist just done it now and theres a def not missable faint pink line, even my oh will b able to c it wen he comes in, gona try and get a gd pic of it

:happydance: I see line! :happydance:


----------



## Emum

spotting has started. CD1 tomorrow I strongly suspect.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm sorry Emum. :friends:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry Emum - its good that you have a plan of attack for the next month. Will you continue with the reflexology too.


----------



## Emum

I might switch to reflexology if I haven't had a BFP when my course of acupuncture runs out. I bought a 3 month course as it was cheaper than paying by the session, and it feels a bit overkill to do acupuncture and reflexology together. I might try and find another place for the reflex too, as although I enjoyed the session, he didn't explain anything about what he was doing, or even ask where in my cycle I was, so not convinced he was particularly skilled in fertility related stuff.


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Hope.

I am feeling a little sad, just sold my classic scooter, I know I needed to as we are moving to a house without a garage but it really upset me, she was a 30th birthday present from Mr P and I adored her ;0( All a bit emotional and a bit much today ... tomorrow is another day. Big love to you ladies


----------



## pichi

sorry to hear Emum :(

trying to watch OBEM here and bloody 4OD keeps crashing >__<


----------



## fayewest

Sorry Emum xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

faye - :hugs:

pichi - im trying to do the exact same thing gettin annoyed with it now it got bout 10mins in crashed now it wont play at all


----------



## pichi

i ended up watching it on the ps3 - it works tonnes better. i think i'm going to head to bed soon anyways. starting to get a wee bit tired :sleep:


----------



## elm

:hugs: :hugs: sorry Emum & Faye x

Congratulations hope!!! :happydance:

Loz - such a beautiful little bellybean you've got there - hope you can find your 72mm teddy x

NO af here yet - though there might be earlier - hoping for tonight but tbh I'm not all that bothered it's not yet, just would have been nice to be in sync with the moon!!


----------



## Lozdi

Didn't get one precisely 72mm crl, but found one thats 70mm, when I got to the till I said 'Well its not quite 72.4mm crl, but its close enough!' with a big grin and the lady looked at me as if I might pull out a shot gun at any moment and said 'Oh, thats lovely!' LOL her face was priceless :haha:


----------



## elm

:rofl: lovely that you found one! x


----------



## ChiGirl18

Based on the title of this thread, i feel like you are the ladies i need to talk to! I hope none of you mind me jumping in? I was wondering what your opinions are on trying immediately after a mc. My doctor suggested i wait a cycle, but i have read other things on the internet. I had a natural mc, no d&c. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## hopeithappens

hi all

cant stop worrying the pain on me left that i noticed wen i miscarried last time has flared up again, but had a scan 2weeks ago 2 check and theres nothing wrong everything is fine and how it should b no cysts nothing, and where i pointed she said i was pointing to my bowels which is what the 2nd doc said but i dont understand y this would flare up more wen i find out im pg?

i THINK the test i did this morning is a little bit darker but not sure, i never saw progression with my last bfp so panicking bout that aswell now
 



Attached Files:







image_0003.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mohini12

ChiGirl18 said:


> Based on the title of this thread, i feel like you are the ladies i need to talk to! I hope none of you mind me jumping in? I was wondering what your opinions are on trying immediately after a mc. My doctor suggested i wait a cycle, but i have read other things on the internet. I had a natural mc, no d&c. Thanks in advance for any help!

hi chiGirl
sorry on your loss and welcome hare.

hi hope
i can understand your worry .but please dont think negitive.pain or cramp may be sign of implantation.its natural i googeled many time.be relax .good luck


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our little thread chigirl. So sorry for your loss. The only reason that doctors tell you to wait is for dating reasons. None of us here waited and we have quite a few babies on the way now. We started off in another thread and the girl who started it is now 39+ weeks. We're all at different stages but stay together because we've become good friends and are a great support to one another. Hope we can help you too. 

Loz - so cute that you got a teddy the same size :)

Pichi - I watched OBEM last night too but I didn't get as emotional as I normally do. The lesbian giving birth was really annoying! 

Hope - It could be that with all the stretching and growing that it's pushing on your bowel. If you're worried though, go back to the doctors. 

AFM - Finally got my first peak of 2012 on my CBFM!! So chuffed! Especially since we DTD last night. I usually ov on the 2nd peak day though and DH goes away tonight. We'll BD before he goes and when he comes home on Sunday but I'm a bit anxious about not being able to tomorrow. If it was anyone else, I'd be telling them that O-2, O-1 and O+1 is plenty but you can't help worry when it's yourself. He's only going to be half an hour away so I'm tempted to ask if I can come and visit him for a quickie lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Chigirl - sorry for your loss, like ickle said nearly all of us tried straight away including me and I had the ERPC. If there has been no complications or other medical reasons then there is no reason for you to wait. GL x

Loz -:haha: love the story of the teddy. Such a nice reminder of your fab 13 week scan, and I forgot to say great news on the NT result.

Ickle - big YAY for peak. You know I am going to say that the bd schedule sounds ok, but what is half an hours drive to an ovulating woman!!:winkwink: And I think loz conceived O-1.

afm - I was knackered yesterday evening and haven't slept that well last night. I have pee'd into a cup and want someone to talk me out of testing!!


----------



## Alandsa

copied from journal: arrgghhh .. shaking ... bun .. oven!! :yipee:

I have done three tests (two ICs and a CB) and all a very faint :bfp: @ 9dpo

will keep testing every day to see if they progress :D

I tried a digi but it said BFN so I'm hoping its because its a bit too early

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=350766&amp;d=1331277132


----------



## filipenko32

I'm here just in time pink by the looks of things!!! :test: :test: :test: :haha:
Ickle I would see if you could go visit him too it can't hurt, great you got your peak!! :yipee:
Afm because there was no sign of my period I went to get a saline scan and it should I had absolutely no scarring or anything so all is good there. But the corpus luteum cyst is still going from my last pregnancy which is why my af is going to be delayed so this is setting us back yet another month :growlmad: glad I don't have any scarring though I was so worried I had after 2 d and c s but no.


----------



## pinksmarties

alandsa!! congrats great line on the cb!! The digis do have higher mui so might show up tomorrow! A rush of bfp's on !!

Fili - great news about your scan but bummer about AF being delayed due to CL. In my first pg mine was 3-4cm but no idea what stage it was at by the time of eric. 

:haha: I knew you would get me to test!


----------



## Alandsa

thank you Pink, when are you going to test?? :D


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Pichi - I watched OBEM last night too but I didn't get as emotional as I normally do. The lesbian giving birth was really annoying!

 she was indeed VERY annoying. i was just like 'get a grip woman' haha :haha: i always watch it and think pft i got to 8cm with no pain relieve - i was just incredibly lucky though!



hopeithappens said:


> hi all
> 
> cant stop worrying the pain on me left that i noticed wen i miscarried last time has flared up again, but had a scan 2weeks ago 2 check and theres nothing wrong everything is fine and how it should b no cysts nothing, and where i pointed she said i was pointing to my bowels which is what the 2nd doc said but i dont understand y this would flare up more wen i find out im pg?
> 
> i THINK the test i did this morning is a little bit darker but not sure, i never saw progression with my last bfp so panicking bout that aswell now

i would say your test is getting darker. the overwhelming dread that comes over me from hour to hour is horrible but so far i've gone near 5 days without going mental so we shall see how the other 5 go.

:hugs:

Chigirl - welcome to the thread and i'm so sorry for your loss :nope:

pink- TEST! 



Alandsa said:


> copied from journal: arrgghhh .. shaking ... bun .. oven!! :yipee:
> 
> I have done three tests (two ICs and a CB) and all a very faint :bfp: @ 9dpo
> 
> will keep testing every day to see if they progress :D
> 
> I tried a digi but it said BFN so I'm hoping its because its a bit too early

congrats :happydance: another bump buddy :D


----------



## pinksmarties

Caved -really wish I hadn't, BFN. :sad1:


----------



## pichi

what test did you use Pink? 9dpo is still early though!


----------



## pinksmarties

IC. Its so white I can't even see where the line is meant to be. I think I got these free when I bought the preseed ages ago.


----------



## pichi

i have to admit - IC's are crap. they are. all though they say 10mui they certainly are not. my fingers are crossed for you! the test is prolly just rubbish ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Alandsa - Congratulations! 

Fili - I'm trying my hardest not to put pressure on him because he's not been in the mood much lately but it's so hard!

Lol Pichi. She was really odd looking too. Her eyebrows were bizarre!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She was bizarre wasn't she? I can't be doing with all the flapping and flailing. I was like you Pichi. I didn't get to the hospital till I was 10cm, and had a puff of gas and air and pushed once. I hope next time I'm as lucky! I liked the last couple who were on though, and the young couple seemed ok as well apart from their philosophy of bringing him up "just to have a laugh". Sigh.


----------



## Alandsa

pink its still really early, mine were stark white and couldnt even see where the line should be so FXd for you!


----------



## pichi

she as indeed really freaky looking flapping about like a fish out of water :haha: i got to 8cm then they found pixie was breech otherwise i would have pushed too - but had to get an EMCS u__u


----------



## Lozdi

ChiGirl18 said:


> Based on the title of this thread, i feel like you are the ladies i need to talk to! I hope none of you mind me jumping in? I was wondering what your opinions are on trying immediately after a mc. My doctor suggested i wait a cycle, but i have read other things on the internet. I had a natural mc, no d&c. Thanks in advance for any help!

Welcome Chi, and I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Theres no reason why you should wait except the doctors like to be sure of dates but why wait just for their convenience if you are ready and no medical reason prevents you from ttc right away. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> hi all
> 
> cant stop worrying the pain on me left that i noticed wen i miscarried last time has flared up again, but had a scan 2weeks ago 2 check and theres nothing wrong everything is fine and how it should b no cysts nothing, and where i pointed she said i was pointing to my bowels which is what the 2nd doc said but i dont understand y this would flare up more wen i find out im pg?
> 
> i THINK the test i did this morning is a little bit darker but not sure, i never saw progression with my last bfp so panicking bout that aswell now

I had alot of left side pain in the 2ww and the first few weeks of pregnancy. Found out yesterday I O'd for sure from the left side so maybe its your corpus luteum cyst. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle do it do it! In a rain coat with nothing underneath just don't do a Nicola from emmerdale and end up with an empty petrol tank! I think the first peak of 2012 needs celebrating in a cheeky way!

Pink.....you know 9 dpo is early, Pichi's 8dpo jobby was very rare. Fingers crossed for a line on 10 or 11 dpo :hugs:

Alandsa! Woohoo! :happydance::flower:

Fili sorry AF is delayed, it must be beyond frustrating for you just keep remembering that good dream of the beanie at 7w4d with the epic HB. :hugs:

I think the best birth on this weeks OBEM was Inez, she waited for DH then got on her hands and knees as nature intended and slowly but surely and very beautifully delivered the baby and put him straight to the breast. Brought tears to my eyes it was so beautiful.


----------



## sarah_anne

ChiGirl18 said:


> Based on the title of this thread, i feel like you are the ladies i need to talk to! I hope none of you mind me jumping in? I was wondering what your opinions are on trying immediately after a mc. My doctor suggested i wait a cycle, but i have read other things on the internet. I had a natural mc, no d&c. Thanks in advance for any help!

Hi ChiGirl! I'm sorry that you find yourself here, but you will find a lot of smart and knowledgeable women!

I didn't wait. I miscarried on November 30th and found out I was pregnant without an AF in between on January 1st! Can I ask how far along you were when you miscarried? Not that that's as big a concern when you miscarry naturally because your body retains some of the uterine lining.


----------



## sarah_anne

hopeithappens said:


> def looks more pink in rl

CONGRATULATIONS HOPE!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Got my test results back. FSH, Progesterone, and LH all came back as "review as planned" which means I need to speak to the doctor about them. The doctor only works Thursday and Friday so I have to wait until thursday to see what she says. I'm scared :-(


----------



## Lozdi

Maybe it is protocol to discuss results from those tests even if the results are ok? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know, the receptionist would have told me that if that were the case wouldn't she? I feel a bit sick :-(


----------



## Lozdi

Well review as planned sounds like there was a plan to review results when they were all in, and its highly likely that the receptionist is not allowed to discuss the results in detail with you because thats the doctors job. Were those 3 the last results you are expecting or is there more to come?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - If you're worried, phone back and ask for the actual numbers. I agree with the others though, "review as planned" sounds like it's just a protocol. Isn't there another doctor who you could see sooner than Thursday?


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Hope and Alandsa ;0)


----------



## ChiGirl18

sarah_anne said:


> ChiGirl18 said:
> 
> 
> Based on the title of this thread, i feel like you are the ladies i need to talk to! I hope none of you mind me jumping in? I was wondering what your opinions are on trying immediately after a mc. My doctor suggested i wait a cycle, but i have read other things on the internet. I had a natural mc, no d&c. Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Hi ChiGirl! I'm sorry that you find yourself here, but you will find a lot of smart and knowledgeable women!
> 
> I didn't wait. I miscarried on November 30th and found out I was pregnant without an AF in between on January 1st! Can I ask how far along you were when you miscarried? Not that that's as big a concern when you miscarry naturally because your body retains some of the uterine lining.Click to expand...

I was between 5-6 weeks along. I think we will just ntnp and see what happens. Still charting though and my temps are WACKY!


----------



## too_scared

a little update... i did a ic hpt today just to see because my next appt with my dr is 2 weeks away. the test came up negative :) yay! i am so happy that it seems after all this time my body is finally starting to come back around to normal. so great!

i hope all you ladies are well. so sorry faye and emum but next month is a new start and i am positive you will be getting your bfp's very soon!


----------



## too_scared

a little update... i did a ic hpt today just to see because my next appt with my dr is 2 weeks away. the test came up negative :) yay! i am so happy that it seems after all this time my body is finally starting to come back around to normal. so great!

i hope all you ladies are well. so sorry faye and emum but next month is a new start and i am positive you will be getting your bfp's very soon!


----------



## ickle pand

It's weird to be happy to see a negative isn't it but that means that ovulation is hopefully not too far away now :)


----------



## too_scared

i just feel so happy that it seems like this horrible ordeal is behind me now. :)

i am planning to wait until after my first af to ttc again. i think i might do opk's in a bit to see if i will ovulate 2 weeks or so after my mc. i really think i had a regular af start on sunday passed, 2 days after mm for mmc. we will see :) 

a question for you ladies who temp - do i have to wait for cd1 to start temping? that is what i read. also, is oral temping more accurate? i read that also. i don't really know what to do since i mostly breathe through my mouth when i sleep because of allergies.

thanks!


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - yay for -ve hpt! We have all been there and its the only good bfn to get. You can temp straight away. It will get you into practice. Opk will only suggest when ov may be due, temping will show that it has happened so starting now will give you an idea what is going on. Your temps this month might be a bit 'off' but it will still get you into the swing of things.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I agree that there is nothing to get worried about and it maybe that these tests are not the usual blood tests (like thyroxine) therefore they automatically say to speak to the GP. Knowing the result numbers for stressed me out yesterday so I can imagine this has shaken you a bit. Can you not see another Dr before Thursday?


----------



## pinksmarties

Need your thoughts.

Something strange is going on with my boobs this month. My usual PMT signs before the first pg was breast tenderness etc. In the run up to what should have been AF and the week after last year my boobs did NOT become sore then I got my BFP in Aug. A couple of week later the sore pg really started to hurt. Since then mc my boobs have NOT been sore one little bit, at all throughout my cycles since.

This month I got tender boobs just after ov and again yesterday and this afternoon.

Is this just my body getting back into premc PMT sync? I assumed my lack of breast tenderness would have been a pg sign as that is what happened last time rather than them becoming sore. I am not sure what to make of it.


----------



## elm

Maybe it's taken a bit for your hormone levels to get back to what they were Pink? Bit clueless - hope it's a really good thing!! x

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ALANDSA & HOPE :yipee:

Great about your bfn ts x

Chigirl, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I was going to start ttc again straight away but in the end decided against it because I was told opks can be weird, af can take a while to come back and I didn't want to be constantly symptom checking thinking I was pg, no af and in limbo. AF hasn't arrived yet and I've been feeling sick (not bd'ed so no chance of pregnancy) so I'd be proper messed up now if I had been trying and not got pregnant. Feeling like I need to get my energy levels sorted and relax a bit to prepare for ov and whatever happens after that.

I did a bit of research and the Miscarriage Association leaflet says it's ok to start straight away after a miscarriage if there's no other factors.

I've been enjoying big hot bubble baths and wine and while I'd rather have a bfp I think the time not ttc has done me good. Getting a teeny bit impatient about af not being here now though!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats alandsa on the bfp :happydance::happydance:

congrats to tooscared on the bfn :), sounds mad but weve all been there the only time we feel glad to get a bfn

mrs m - i agree with loz and pink im sure everythings fine and its just their protocol, but its awful when u just want to know what the results r

pink - hope u get ur bfp in the next few days 

pichi - im the same i feel happy and gr8 1 min then the next just filled with worry, the only thing giving me some hope is the tests darkening, my lastbfp was 12dpo super faint 13dpo super faint 14dpo super faint 15 dpo a lttle bit darker but still very faint, pregnant clearblue digi that afternoon, that night i still had 1 test left so thought what the hell i know im preg now its obv gona b pos but i didnt get any hint of a line whatsoever i had a gut feeling then something was up i just couldnt admit it to myself

ive still got bout 20ics left just done after an hr and a half hold and theyre def gettin darker aswell even oh cd c this 1 and thats saying something :haha::

going to have a very chilled nyt 2nyt as ds is at his aunties for the night was tempted to go out for somethin to eat but think a night in is even more tempting especially after my lack of sleep lastnight


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> i just feel so happy that it seems like this horrible ordeal is behind me now. :)
> 
> i am planning to wait until after my first af to ttc again. i think i might do opk's in a bit to see if i will ovulate 2 weeks or so after my mc. i really think i had a regular af start on sunday passed, 2 days after mm for mmc. we will see :)
> 
> a question for you ladies who temp - do i have to wait for cd1 to start temping? that is what i read. also, is oral temping more accurate? i read that also. i don't really know what to do since i mostly breathe through my mouth when i sleep because of allergies.
> 
> thanks!

I waited for CD1 to start, because I got my thermometer in the few weeks after my mmc and wanted to wait and start charting when I got first af. I temped orally and vaginally until I got the bfp, and the vaginal temps (or twinkle temps as we like to call it) were far more accurate than orally. The difference between oral and twinkle ranged massively depending on if I slept with my mouth open or had to speak before I got chance to temp. I would always recommend twinkle temping over mouth temping, you dont have to put your thermometer right up there, just in a centimeter or so works fine as long as your consistent- plus a thermometer between the thighs makes a much quieter beep than one sticking out your mouth!


----------



## too_scared

thank you Lozdi :) i guess i will wait until cd 1 then. i want to make sure i do it right. 

i guess i will go with twinkle temping too ;) thanks.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Need your thoughts.
> 
> Something strange is going on with my boobs this month. My usual PMT signs before the first pg was breast tenderness etc. In the run up to what should have been AF and the week after last year my boobs did NOT become sore then I got my BFP in Aug. A couple of week later the sore pg really started to hurt. Since then mc my boobs have NOT been sore one little bit, at all throughout my cycles since.
> 
> This month I got tender boobs just after ov and again yesterday and this afternoon.
> 
> Is this just my body getting back into premc PMT sync? I assumed my lack of breast tenderness would have been a pg sign as that is what happened last time rather than them becoming sore. I am not sure what to make of it.

Boobs can baffle! Mine never ever get sore on a bfp cycle, but do get bigger. They aren't as sore with this pregnancy as they were with the last. There is no explaining boobs! It could be that yours have finally 'recovered' from the fluctuation of hormones? Or maybe your about to get a bfp and thats why they have chosen now to wake up?


----------



## pichi

hopeithappens said:


> pichi - im the same i feel happy and gr8 1 min then the next just filled with worry, the only thing giving me some hope is the tests darkening, my lastbfp was 12dpo super faint 13dpo super faint 14dpo super faint 15 dpo a lttle bit darker but still very faint, pregnant clearblue digi that afternoon, that night i still had 1 test left so thought what the hell i know im preg now its obv gona b pos but i didnt get any hint of a line whatsoever i had a gut feeling then something was up i just couldnt admit it to myself
> 
> ive still got bout 20ics left just done after an hr and a half hold and theyre def gettin darker aswell even oh cd c this 1 and thats saying something :haha::
> 
> going to have a very chilled nyt 2nyt as ds is at his aunties for the night was tempted to go out for somethin to eat but think a night in is even more tempting especially after my lack of sleep lastnight

i have another 10 IC's so i'm taking one every other day to see the line darken. I know with pixie i got a 2-3 on a Digi... it's sitting in my drawer staring at me haha :haha: i won't do one till 14dpo though i don't think... with my MC i didn't go past 1-2. my lines are also getting darker so i am hoping that this is a sticky


----------



## kelly1973

Hi everyone hope your all well, a question is there a digital thermometer i can get that doesnt beep as oh gets woken up lol


----------



## pichi

the boots one beeps but it's very quiet. i just shove it under my pillow and OH doesn't hear it at all :haha:


----------



## ChiGirl18

elm said:


> Maybe it's taken a bit for your hormone levels to get back to what they were Pink? Bit clueless - hope it's a really good thing!! x
> 
> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ALANDSA & HOPE :yipee:
> 
> Great about your bfn ts x
> 
> Chigirl, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I was going to start ttc again straight away but in the end decided against it because I was told opks can be weird, af can take a while to come back and I didn't want to be constantly symptom checking thinking I was pg, no af and in limbo. AF hasn't arrived yet and I've been feeling sick (not bd'ed so no chance of pregnancy) so I'd be proper messed up now if I had been trying and not got pregnant. Feeling like I need to get my energy levels sorted and relax a bit to prepare for ov and whatever happens after that.
> 
> I did a bit of research and the Miscarriage Association leaflet says it's ok to start straight away after a miscarriage if there's no other factors.
> 
> I've been enjoying big hot bubble baths and wine and while I'd rather have a bfp I think the time not ttc has done me good. Getting a teeny bit impatient about af not being here now though!!!

Elm - I could use a bit of that wine! haha. How long have you been waiting for af? i am nervous that mine will take forever. i already have really long cycles... so i am bracing myself for a 2 month wait :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Chigirl. Sorry for your loss and that you have found yourself here and I hope we can help you through this time. 
I rang the docs again. There is definitely something the doctor needs to speak to me about, that is all the woman I spoke to would say. They won't give me any numbers over the phone as they don't want me "googling things and scaring myself" and also they won't let me speak to another doctor about the results. So I basically have no choice but to sit on that information until thursday at the earliest.


----------



## Lozdi

Arg, thats so frustrating! Hopefully its something quite simple such as needing some extra progesterone after O or something like that. They have a a point about googling and scaring yourself but its still frustrating, and them not giving you the numbers probably won't stop you googling it. gah surely it would have been better all round if they had said that the results just werent in yet! :hugs:


----------



## elm

Only since yesterday really! Yesterday fitted with my cycle and it was a full moon, it was also 20 days since I stopped bleeding from the miscarriage.

Just had 3 messages left about a missed mw appointment yesterday and have had a new appointment arranged for next week :cry:


----------



## elm

Oh Mrs M that's terrible :hugs: How can they think not telling you anything is better than you being able to research it yourself? grrrrrrr - it should be up to you if you want the info or not!!! :hug:


----------



## kelly1973

im getting mucus again like i did when i o is my body confused?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm, that's awful. It happens so often as well. Why can the different departments not communicate with each other in these circumstances. It's so insensitive and horrible.


----------



## Lozdi

elm said:


> Only since yesterday really! Yesterday fitted with my cycle and it was a full moon, it was also 20 days since I stopped bleeding from the miscarriage.
> 
> Just had 3 messages left about a missed mw appointment yesterday and have had a new appointment arranged for next week :cry:

:hugs: Oh Elm, I'm sorry hun. They should have had a notice on your notes that prevents mix ups like that. 

Maybe you haven't started AF yet because you havent ovulated yet? Or maybe have but not long ago and your still in your luteal phase? Hang on in there, and it will come. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

cant believe theyre still makin u wait mrs m

elm - thats awful them gettin it mixed up like that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## elm

Thanks, really upset me when she mentioned the baby :( :hugs:

Did an opk earlier and got a ghost line. Going to keep doing them now and then I think til something happens!


----------



## pinksmarties

Grr Mrsmig - that's so rubbish, they just seem to have made thing 10x worse. I wish I had access to other hospital results then I could have checked for you. This is so unfair making you wait. :hugs:

Kelly - sometime oestrogen rises slightly in the mid luteal phase and can give rise to a bit of fertile mucus, maybe that's what you are getting.

elm - that's so horrible, another reminder you could have done without. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, are the results they won't tell you yet from a CD3 batch of tests? Just wondering, considering googling it but won't if you would prefer me not to.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know what to do this week regarding ttc. Fortunately I'm not expecting to ovulate until cd15 at the earliest so I should know more by then. So should I continue to temp and use my cbfm?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No Loz it was the full set of hormone tests from the day 21 tests or 7dpo more accurately.


----------



## elm

I'd definitely keep track of your cycle - don't want it wasted because of the drs not telling you stuff :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I think you should continue with temping and cbfm, but only if you want to. If you would prefer a break then have a break, do you think they might need to do more tests that require you to definitely not be pregnant? If they might then it might be simpler if you wait to see what they have to say. CD 15 is far enough away to get boys in barracks after seeing the doc on thursday. :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Mrs Mig, it could be that the tests have all come back normal, but the doctor wants to see you to redo them, or to run some extra ones, just to make sure that all is OK given what has happened with your last pregnancies. Or that they have come back showing something slightly out, which is very fixable. I would keep temping and using the CBFM and try not to worry too much. What time is your appointment on Thursday?

OH and I have just got back from a night out at the cinema. When we got there, the manager said they had just refurbished the screen our film was in with large comfy sofas and an in screen bar, and to celebrate this they were giving everyone a free glass of wine or beer. It had been a long hard week, and the film didn't start until 8.50 pm, and I am embarrassed to admit that within seconds OH and I both fell very soundly asleep and slept through the entire movie. I didn't even drink any of the wine, and OH only had a couple of sips of his beer. When the film ended, OH turned to me and said "What was that about then, cos I fell asleep but you did wake me up half way through", to which I replied "I had to wake you up because your snoring woke me up!". What little I did see of the film seemed quite good (The Raven) but I will need to go back again to have any idea of the plot lol


----------



## Lozdi

:haha::sleep: Emum that almost made me spit milkshake all over the room! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Emum! That actually sounds like total bliss! 
And thank you, I'm sure you are right. I'm trying to think along those lines it's just a bit scary and very frustrating. 
I hope you and hubby feel better for your, erm, relaxing night out :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Edited.


----------



## pichi

oh no - where did you read that?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:thumbup:


----------



## elm

Sounds great Emum!!! 

How can you tell it's made up Mrs M? You could report it to a mod if it's clearly made up but I'm not sure how you'd tell? People have very different experiences, I know mine was quite positive considering it was a miscarriage (which still devestates me but the actually process at the time was healing for me).

So sorry it's upset you :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's not really worth bothering about, it's just the experience she describes is completely bizarre. I think I'm just a bit over emotional at the moment.


----------



## elm

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: know that feeling x


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
again unsuccessfull month.got AF today on cd 36 . will go for check my prolectine and tsh level tommrow.an appointment with endo dr.on tuesday.


----------



## elm

:hugs: sorry to hear that mo :hugs: 

Hope the appointment goes well x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm really curious what journal that was now mrs mig. I'm so nosy lol

Sorry to hear your out Mohini. Good luck for your tests. 

AFM - I texted DH yesterday and jokingly asked if I could come and visit him today. There's really no way he can get away and nowhere we could really go either but I told him if he thinks of somewhere to let me know :) We DTD before he left and I lay wit my legs on the air for a good while so hopefully that was enough.

My temp this morning wasn't what I was expecting but the therm had slid out a little so I don't know if that made a difference. Maybe I ov'd yesterday. Who knows!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll pm you Ickle if you want a nosy. I hope you did ov yesterday and managed to catch the eggy!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini, sorry AF got you. Good luck with the tests.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I've just read the journal that Mrs Mig was speaking about and it's disgusting. She may well have miscarried but the story she told about it is bizarre and ridiculous.

I'm considering posting on her journal but not sure how to word it so I don't sound like a bitch lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. I want to as well, I want to describe to her what my 6 week loss looked like when I passed it naturally. But I know I would sound like a bitch as well!


----------



## elm

Agreed (looked at your profile), scary for others especially waiting to miscarry :(


----------



## ickle pand

I just bit my tongue and reported her to admin. So we'll see what they say. 

Just realised I don't have you ladies on my friends list. Going to send a few requests :)


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry about AF Mohini :hugs:

Would one of you mind pm'ing me the journal link? I am curious too.


----------



## ickle pand

I've pm'd you Loz


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins your journal brings :cry: to my eyes :hugs: I shall be stalking!


----------



## Lozdi

Ahh, I read that particular account of a mc last night, she posted it in first tri. I hope she wasn't making it up. Not long after my mmc and a good while before I started posting on here, I let it all out like that, in a rather blunt fashion, to a friend of mine on facebook who I know well and would be ok with my recalling it harshly. Maybe it is a case of that, just letting it all out as it felt at the time.


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe loz but some of her details don't add up that's what's got me suspicious. The main one being the number and size of the baby(s). It'd have been lentil sized at 6+1. And the amount of pain just doesn't ring true with all the other stories I've read on here.


----------



## Lozdi

My mmc baby measured 7 weeks and didn't hurt at all, what hurt me was when they pulled out placenta, but it was more of a squeamish issue for me that extreme pain. I have a super high pain threshold for all abdominal pains. 

On a more positive note, can barely hear Bellybean through the twinkle now, and he is clear as day through the belly. I made a gender guessig thread even though I can't see a nub and the skull is blurry and basically just asked people for their gut feeling, and all except one reply have been boy! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that's interesting. Do you have a preference? I really don't - when I see DH with our nephews I want boys for him to rough and tumble with and when I see our wedding pics with our middle niece who was my flower girl, I want a girl to wrap him around her little finger :) At least one of each would be perfect but I'll just work on number 1 for now.


----------



## Lozdi

No preference, as long as baby makes it far along enough to be born, but as I have 2 boys already I know how to handle them, and I have so much baby boy stuff I would hardly need to buy a thing! I have had 2 dreams about a baby girl though! Girl would just be a little more expensive thats all. Last time I was pregnant I had a preference towards girl just because I don't have one yet but the mmc gave me necessary perspective on the matter, and I felt guilty having slightly preferred a girl then those nightmares of a poorly boy started then it was all over. Now I have no preference, so much so that I haven't even formed a gut feeling about this babies gender, so when I go for the gender scan whichever it is will be a nice surprise to me! I find it very interesting that most people so far have had immediate boy vibes from the scan pic, OH says boy, my youngest brother says girl. I just love a good mystery lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Ok Ladies, I am shaking! Tell me you can see what I am seeing. For a full account of today proceeding I have written them down in my journal.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Ok Ladies, I am shaking! Tell me you can see what I am seeing. For a full account of today proceeding I have written them down in my journal.
> 
> View attachment 351301

LINE!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Really? My heart is racing even being on the Aspirin!! Did you read what I wrote on my journal I could cut/paste it into here.


----------



## Lozdi

Just reading it now...I definitely see line there, didn't even have to squint at it!


----------



## mohini12

hi pink
i can see a faint line.congrats.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi mohini - just been reading back over the last few pages. Sorry AF got you :hugs: How is your sister?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Line!!!!!!


----------



## elm

Eeeeeeeek!! How fantastic pink !!!!! X


----------



## Emum

Yaaay pink. I see a line too, and also on the ones in your journal. Congratulations! I'm going to be left on my own here soon I can see :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I hope this bean makes it through the first few weeks but either way, like loz, I don't think I could leave anyway. You have a new plan of attack this month so hopefully that will work!

ickle - did you manage to get over to where you OH is? Back seat of car with bum on parcel shelf afterwards?


----------



## hopeithappens

yey pink i c a line :happydance::happydance:

sorry af got 2 u mohini 

been feeling sick on and off today, its weird im actually happy about it, i always spend a sat with my sister and her 3 and my parents, was so hard not 2 say anything


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> I hope this bean makes it through the first few weeks but either way, like loz, I don't think I could leave anyway. You have a new plan of attack this month so hopefully that will work!
> 
> ickle - did you manage to get over to where you OH is? Back seat of car with bum on parcel shelf afterwards?

Yup, we are in this together no matter where we are cycle/pregnancy wise! Pink what is your next step? Will you get seen sooner than usual because of your history?

Do any of you watch neighbours? Toadie is TTC at the moment and had to work through Sonya's fertile window so she showed up at his workplace! :haha: I got distracted though so don't know if it went well!


----------



## pinksmarties

I used to watch but haven't for a long while!! Thats sounds about right though for a woman ttc!

I'll get seen at the EPU (bet they didn't expect me back so soon after getting the green light to ttc on Wednesday!!). In November I was booked in for a scan at 7 weeks so I assume they'll do the same this time.


----------



## Lozdi

Its take it one day at a time for you then! I know the time drags its like a whole new 2ww but longer, the only way to get through with some sanity remaining it to do one day at a time, and not pee on too many sticks! I stopped peeing on sticks on 21 dpo.


----------



## Emum

TMI coming up (look away if squeamish) but I'm converting to the idea of Chinese medicine...

The chinese doctor I've been seeing doesn't speak a lot of english, so haven't been talking to him a lot, except at the first consultation where he had an interpreter. One of the things he thought was symptomatic though was my short light periods since the miscarriage. Yesterday I pitched up for my acupuncture, and he took my pulse, and then asked was I coming to the end of my period. Given that I hadn't said I was on my period, and I've only been seeing him for a few weeks so he can't know my cycle, it was pretty impressive he knew I was on at all. When I said I had just started and it was light as usual, he nodded sagely and put the needles in, put a lamp on my feet (usually he puts it over my stomach) and left without saying a word. As you all know I slept soundly from mid evening yesterday )) until mid morning today, and AF is suddenly very heavy and have passed some massive clots too. I haven't had a heavy bleed since the loss, and even when I miscarried I hardly bled at all, so I wonder whether perhaps I've had some retained products in there all this time which have suddenly cleaned themselves out? Rather impressively, I've had hardly any cramping at all too, which is a bonus.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thats fab emum. It always impresses if they pick up on something they couldn't possible know. Lets hope this clear out allows your new and improved lining to be better able to catch the egg.

I was a bit sceptical until last week when she really went to town on areas related to my tiredness (they were a bit painful too) and after that it was like I was on red bull for a week! Slept okay, fine during the day, no yawning my head off constantly. My tiredndess did start to reappear a couple of days ago but there might have been a reason for that!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum, definitely sounds like he fixed something! My first AF after mmc was super heavy, and I felt that it was a good thing! Chinese medicine has been practiced for thousands of years, and in my opinion, for every natural illness/issue, there is a natural cure, and your experience yesterday has such a positive vibe to it I bet you will be seeing a nice bfp in no time! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

congratulations pink!!! :happydance:

emum, my friend sees a lady for chinese medicine (she has been ttc for almost 6 years now :() and they are finally getting things turned around for her! she has only been seeing the lady for chinese medicine for a few months now. she is finally ovulating again. i have complete faith in this lady helping my friend. i am positive your dr. helped you a lot!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats pink!! I'm so chuffed for you :) we're having a big crop of BFPs just now. Who's next to test? Mrs Mig?


----------



## Lozdi

Its the magic of spring!


----------



## ickle pand

Long may it continue!


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Long may it continue!

I'll second that!


----------



## pichi

oh my god Pink i didn't realise you got a :bfp:!!! congrats. more bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Long may it continue!
> 
> I'll second that!Click to expand...

i'll third it! :)


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Really? My heart is racing even being on the Aspirin!! Did you read what I wrote on my journal I could cut/paste it into here.

YEEEEEES ITS A LINE WAHOO :happydance:
AM SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## kelly1973

well thats me out just waiting for af now


----------



## pinksmarties

What makes you think that you are out Kelly?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> Congrats pink!! I'm so chuffed for you :) we're having a big crop of BFPs just now. Who's next to test? Mrs Mig?

Not me Ickle, witch got me last weekend.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Ladies for everyones congrats. Its the odd thing about testing early is because you want to know then realising how early this is and then knowing what may lie ahead in the next few days. Argh! I am halfway pleased but also halfway terrified, but at the moment anyway I am just taking it one day at a time and trying to think things will all be okay and I'll deal with anything else that may happen.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry got confused Mrs Mig.

Must be me then lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think it is Ickle! Not many of us left now, it's got to increase our odds! 
I'm IMMENSELY happy for you Pink.


----------



## Alandsa

pinksmarties said:


> Thanks Ladies for everyones congrats. Its the odd thing about testing early is because you want to know then realising how early this is and then knowing what may lie ahead in the next few days. Argh! I am halfway pleased but also halfway terrified, but at the moment anyway I am just taking it one day at a time and trying to think things will all be okay and I'll deal with anything else that may happen.

I know, it's hard to think about what could be run the corner but think we just need to keep telling ourselves it will be okay, and like you say just take one day at a time *fingers crossed*


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> What makes you think that you are out Kelly?

test completly white nothing.:nope:


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Thanks Ladies for everyones congrats. Its the odd thing about testing early is because you want to know then realising how early this is and then knowing what may lie ahead in the next few days. Argh! I am halfway pleased but also halfway terrified, but at the moment anyway I am just taking it one day at a time and trying to think things will all be okay and I'll deal with anything else that may happen.


i'm in the same boat as you hun :hugs: i'm half excited half terrified


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling really mild cramping just now. Does anyone else get that around ov?


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> I'm feeling really mild cramping just now. Does anyone else get that around ov?

i had that this momth felt stabbing pains xx


----------



## kelly1973

know af is on way feel so down and tearful guess im feeling so rry for myself so so happy for all the bfp but really want to be bump buddies with you all xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - You know 10dpo is early too! Last time I didn't get my bfp till later and my hpts yesterday were so white they were like an advert for Daz. I got super emotional in Nov, absolutely convinced I was out and then few days later got my bfp. Hang on, you're not out till that witch arrives, (hoping she doesn't show though). :hugs: 

Ickle - I get groin pains and cramps. Usually I get bilateral ovary twinges, maybe one side more than another. This was the first month I didn't feel that much going on around ov.


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - You know 10dpo is early too! Last time I didn't get my bfp till later and my hpts yesterday were so white they were like an advert for Daz. I got super emotional in Nov, absolutely convinced I was out and then few days later got my bfp. Hang on, you're not out till that witch arrives, (hoping she doesn't show though). :hugs:
> 
> Ickle - I get groin pains and cramps. Usually I get bilateral ovary twinges, maybe one side more than another. This was the first month I didn't feel that much going on around ov.

Thanks pink your super super nice x


----------



## Lozdi

Went over the road for steak and chips hours ago then just didn't move til now :haha:

Kelly, its true your not out until the witchy lady sings, and a bfn can turn into a bfp literally overnight, so keep your chin up for now! I was utterly convinced I was 'out' even had the temp crash through the floor of my coverline...but on that day I got bfp. My hpt on 10 dpo was devoid of second line, not even a shadow then there it was on 11 dpo. 

The key to surviving early pregnancy after a loss is the One Day At A Time rule, its about staying calm, and relatively sane for sake of beanies and thats impossible to do after a loss unless following the one day at a time rule. I'm almost 2nd tri *gulp* and I'm still doing one day at a time! In fact I think I'll take the rest of my life one day at a time!

ODAAT! (one day at a time!) :flower:

I get all sorts of random twitches aches and pains Ickle, I only noticed O pain the once and that was because I was watching out for it. Had tons of random aches in my 2ww, ad still get random aches now lol


----------



## ickle pand

ODAAT has been my motto while doing this diet. When I've thought about giving up, I think I'll finish today and if I still want to give up I'll do it in the morning and I never have :) I'm a planner and I like to think through every possibility so I can plan how to cope with it but I'm trying to learn to only think one step at a time.

I don't think I've ever had ovulation pain. I get really painful ovaries beforehand but I think that's cysts.


----------



## pichi

Id never really got ov pain till this month and my god it felt like eggy was the size of a bloody tennis ball! Few days later I had more discomfort which must have been implantation :shrug:


----------



## elm

Mornin' :)

Kelly, got everything crossed for you x

Bit of mild crampiness here but not enough, boooooooooooo! I'm moody though - that's got to have some effect!! Come on af!

Baby & sticky :dust: to everyone x


----------



## sarah_anne

kelly1973 said:


> know af is on way feel so down and tearful guess im feeling so rry for myself so so happy for all the bfp but really want to be bump buddies with you all xx

Don't count yourself out yet Kelly! With my first pregnancy, I didn't implant until 11dpo! I counted myself out and then AF never showed! If you're only 10dpo, there's still lots of time to implant! And, if it's not your month, there's still lots of time! I'll even share some of my baby dust with you! :dust:


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Ok Ladies, I am shaking! Tell me you can see what I am seeing. For a full account of today proceeding I have written them down in my journal.
> 
> View attachment 351301

CONGRATULATIONS PINK!!!! SO JAZZED FOR YOU!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kelly1973

thankyou so much to you all, i think im sounding a bit desperate i just want this so bad it gives me hope to hear from you guys thankyou so much xxx


----------



## sarah_anne

kelly1973 said:


> thankyou so much to you all, i think im sounding a bit desperate i just want this so bad it gives me hope to hear from you guys thankyou so much xxx

We all know how that feels Kelly! Both times I got my BFP, I had convinced myself I was out and had a nice long cry about it, then I got my BFP within 2 days each time!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly never worry about sounding desperate. We all pretty much bought the ticket for that train a while ago. I know I did. We are all here because we suffered a loss and desperately wanted to be pregnant again soon after. Some of us are, some of us haven't got there just yet. But we are ALL in this together and here for the same thing. There is no shame in that Kelly so don't feel you need to apologise. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

kelly - i totally agree with everything mrs m just said, i would say the same but thats just copying :haha:, and 10dpo is still early theres still time for your bfp, my 1st bfp with ds was really faint and that was me 1 day late so pretty sure nothing would have shown at 10dpo, my last bfp i didnt get til 12dpo and that was super faint, so dont count yourself out yet :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - as what the other say. We have all been there, that desperate urgent longing to be pg again. If it doesn't happen this month then it will very soon. You will find some months are better than others but lets hope it doesn't get that far.


----------



## pichi

tbh i think mines was a complete fluke at 8dpo... with pixie i was 12dpo so you're still in with a chance. you're not out till the witch shows :hugs: best of luck and don't apologise... like it's been said before - we've all been there

pink: how are you feeling today?


----------



## pinksmarties

Had strong backache this morning which scared me a little as last time was when I mc in Dec. That has settled now but on/off nausea which seems strange as it is so early but I am holding on to all symptoms. Feeling quite calm about things atm, long may it continue.

How about you?


----------



## pichi

i feel better after getting a Digi 2-3 last night :) makes me feel more relaxed as that time last time i only got a 1-2 and i was 4w 2days i think it was... so the 2-3 has calmed me. that and the ICs are getting so dark and my OPKs are sooking all the ink from the control line :haha:
i'm the same as when i had Pixie though - no symptoms at all... hope this means my pregnancy continues like Pixie :)

glad you're feeling calm :) for the first few days i was totally panicing but the digi has calmed me... i know it's not a 'you're out of the woods' but it gives me a little hope ill get past where i was last time you know?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep, I just want to get past when AF would be due (Wednesday) and then 5 weeks. Not thinking much past that though. What dpo are you now? I might do a digi on Thursday when I will be 4w1d so hoping to see 2-3 like you!!


----------



## pichi

i am 14dpo now - AF was due 2 days ago. so when i got my 2-3 i was 3+6 (13dpo) :) i too want to get to 5w... my brain keeps jumping from ' you'll be fine this time, why wouldn't you? ' to 'lots of people have had strong lines then MC'd' i'm my own worst enemy i think but i think generally 1st tri is always like that anyway


----------



## pinksmarties

There is nothing we can do but it doesn't stop the worry. All will be fine for the both of us.


----------



## Lozdi

First tri is very scary indeed. I'm technically 2nd tri tomorrow I read on a post somewhere that the 40 weeks divided equally by 3 puts the start of 2nd tri at 13w3d.

I got a 2-3 on digi at 15 dpo, and a +3 on 21 dpo. Stopped testing completely after that.

Kelly I agree with what the others have said its a very very very difficult time and if you need to let it all out, then here is a great place to do it! No one will ever make you feel bad for feeling bad, we all know how it feels. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm sure it will :) next stop - 2nd tri

i think as soon as i was 13weeks+1 (into the 14th week) i thought of myself as 2nd Tri... i think, it's been so long ago! heh


----------



## hopeithappens

ive still been testing just wanting to c the lines get darker which thankfully the frer i did today is near enough the same colour as the control line, my af is due tomorrow, ive kept 1 digi to do sometime next week when i hope to get a 2-3, ive had some back ache today and on/off nausea to, and glad oh is out at the min as i have such bad gas :haha:


----------



## elm

No sign of anything here. Opks just have one line no sign of af. 
Going to keep doing opks and bd if I get anything near a positive now. Getting fed up of waiting.


----------



## fayewest

Pink - Congratulations!!!! I go away for a few days and we get some amazing news xxx


----------



## Alandsa

Pink and Pichie - feeling just the same about the certain dates to get past and the digi with conception indicator. With my MC angel I didn't see any real progression on ICs and never got past 1-2 weeks. 

So that's helpful to know when you started to see the change to 2-3 weeks. If I don't see that progression I'm getting myself referred for a scan ASAP lol

Pink I am feeling some slight nausea too, I don't think it's too early. I did with my MC angel too but it's a lot less this time strangely. We are on the exact same date too as I will be 4+1 Thursday too. I got a not pregnant on the digi at 9dpo when the other tests said BFP. But my new digi's will arrive tomorrow hopefully I will see a 1-2 then

Pichie - aww congrats on seeing the 2-3 :yipee:

Hope - lol I'm with you on the gas too lol Im really bloated too :-/

Elm - sorry the OPKs aren't telling you much. Yes maybe BD just in case :dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A brief update for those of you interested in the somewhat embellished mc story I told you about. 
Last night a couple of other girls started questioning her story. A couple of her friends defended her, but even they had to admit the story was full of holes. 
I also questioned the matter of how the tissue was passed. 
This morning admin closed her thread, due to the reports they had received. They also asked everyone to stop calling liar and accusing troll and let them deal with it. 
The girl in question has since posted saying she is leaving B&B, but not before, as a parting shot, outing one of the other girls who questioned her story on Facebook as being 11 weeks pregnant. This girl has only told a couple of family members aside from people on this forum. She is furious. 
Anyway, I'm partly glad I got involved as I would hate for anyone to read that story and think it was a true representation of a miscarriage, like Ickle and Elm said, and partly sorry. This girl popped up on my journal and I had no reason to think she was anything other than genuine. Whatever the true circumstances behind this story they are clearly not happy ones.


----------



## AmberDW

I think I am going to start trying again. I had a miscarriage in Dec of 2011 and it was heartbreaking, I could barely come on this site and I LOVE this site. I was going to start right away but couldn't bring myself to. I hope to see a lot of happiness in this thread )


----------



## ickle pand

I can't believe she did that to someone Mrs Mig. At least the person was close to 12weeks but we all know about MMC. If nothing else, she's robbed that poor woman the joy of telling everyone on her own terms. 

I'm loving seeing all of these pregnancy updates and tickers :) 

AFM - Well my peaks have been and gone, I stopped testing after the second one, but it doesn't look like I've ov'd going by my temps. I'm feeling pretty down in the dumps about it because I really thought this was going to be the cycle where my body got back on track and we'd be in with a chance again. I'm very aware that the clock is ticking now and that there's probably only 4 more chances between now and seeing the FS. Talking of him, I've been thinking that if we're not at the front of the IVF list when we see him in July, I might ask if we can try clomid for a cycle or two first. I'm not sure if you have to have stopped clomid for a certain length of time before you can start IVF, but I'm going to look in to it.


----------



## pichi

Mrsmigs; I was with you there on the questioning... It didn't add up and a lot of people I speak to said the same thing. That is just nasty what she done though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amber, you are in the right place. We have had a flux of bfp's on here lately! I hope we can help you. 
Ickle, sorry you never got a peak :-( I was wondering about clomid, have you used it before?
Afm, full of cold and exhausted. Yesterday was a brilliant day doing the photo shoot, but my job was done quite early and then there was a lot of sitting about. I went at 3 but they didn't get finished till 7. The plus side of working all weekend was that I hardly thought about my test results as I was so busy. 
I quite like this part of the cycle, it's very low stress!


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig, I did get peaks, just no temp rise afterwards to confirm ov :( I haven't had clomid before, the FS had mentioned it but my weight has been an issue in getting it prescribed. At least I'll have all the options open to me when we do go back. 

I'm currently sitting at the garage because my car window decided it wasn't going to close before I left for work. I had to drive the 10 miles here with it open. It was bloody freezing but thankfully no rain or snow lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, sorry I misread your post. Well good luck with the clomid if thats what you try, I hope it works for you without needing to go to ivf. 
What a pain about the window, hope you warm up soon. 
Another low on my cbfm today, last time I had my short cycle I ov'd on cd15, so I'm expecting to again this month, so hopefully I should start seeing highs soon.


----------



## Emum

If you have a choice ickle, and given that you are only 31, I'd try clomid for a few cycles before diving into IVF. Clomid didn't work for me, but it does for lots of ladies, and it is always nice to have the peace of mind that you have exhausted all the other options. And popping a pill for a few days a month and otherwise carrying on business as usual, is miles better than having to self inject into a muscle for 2-3 weeks, run around every few days having ultra sound scan, two general anaesthetics, then switch to sticking a pellet up your bum every day for the next 3 months (the protocol may of course have changed since we did it :))


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha:You are really selling that process Emum! :thumbup:


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - I have missed the beginning of that story, but oh my gosh, what a horrendous thing to do, so so so horrible and spiteful! 

Ickle - It;s def worth trying clomid before IVF. I am on my 4th cycle, I got pregnant on my 2nd, which unfortunately didn't work out, but it made me ovulate. I am in exactly the same boat ... I have a limited time where this can happen before we head down the IVF route. I think we are planning to finish these 3 cycles, hoping of course to get pregnant, and if we don't we will have a 2 month break, where we are off on holiday, then we'll come back to start the IVF. It is a scary road, but try and remember that 50% of people taking clomid will get pregnant in 6months at your age, thats good odds ;0) xxx


----------



## pichi

ickle hopefully you catch that eggy before you need to go down the IVF route. you've worked so hard!

cramps - bugger off because you scare me :(


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> :haha:You are really selling that process Emum! :thumbup:

:haha: I can sell BDing as well... My DS1 (aged 12) is probably never going to do it based on my sex Ed talk with him :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I know I'd really like to give the clomid a try if he'll let me. It just seems like a much smaller step and so much less invasive. 

That's a pretty good description of the protocol Emum, although I believe the clinic I go to uses injectables for down-regging rather than the nasal spray so it'll be two lots of self injections lol! TBH as invasive as it is, the bit that really scares me is the POAS at the end of it.


----------



## pichi

that makes sense though because you are doing all this work etc... for it and when it is time to poas - i am guessing disappointment of a bfn would be 10x worse. I hope that doesn't sound harsh i just find it kinda hard to explain :S


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's exactly it, especially since you would know that there's been a fertilised eggy in there, it just didn't implant. But hopefully that's a long way off. 

I'm feeling pretty down today about not ovulating. I've finally got my performance review this afternoon as well which I could do without but my boss is so busy all the time that I'll just have to suck it up.


----------



## pichi

:hugs: I am sure that thus amazing weightloss you're doing will kick start those overies and you'll be looking at a bfp in no time :) perhaps the weightloss temporarily knocked your ov out of that's possible?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm wondering if it's the diet too, although I've only been on it for 5.5 weeks and that's 3 ovulations I've missed so it's not solely to blame.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ickle I really thought that getting the peaks after those 2 months of highs that this was looking like a good month for you. Will you continue with opk's? I think the weight loss will help in the long run, I hope it doesn't come down to clomid or IVF but if so then you'll be in a much better position physically.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm exhausted! Helped mum move house yesterday ad felt fine but woke up today aching everywhere! :dohh:

Ickle could the temps be affected by the diet? I have heard of cbfm not showing peaks yet women have gotten pregnant on those cycles so must have O'd!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink OPK's aren't great for me because my baseline levels are high normally so I'll just continue temping. 

Loz - I would've thought that if it was going to affect my temps, it would've affected them all so I still had an ov pattern, just not at the same numbers as usual. There's definitely no ov pattern. I'm going to have a google over lunch to see if there's any chance I might have ov'd or might still ov and see what comes up.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh okay, I was just wondering that you got a LH surge but didn't pop one out yet but it might go in a few more days.


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully that's what'll happen. I thought I might be having a slow rise but even if I put in a stupidly high temp for today I still don't get crosshairs. I thought the CBFM was more accurate because it tests LH and oestrogen but maybe it's not as good as I thought. I just don't know what to think about it all. I'm not even really in the mood to google it because I just feel so crap about it. I'm just going to concentrate on keeping myself together until I get home.


----------



## elm

:hugs: ickle - hope you have Ov'ed and are on your way to a bfp x

Thank you for the update Mrs Miggins, how sad it all is :(

Had light spotting this morning but it's just what I had last time I drank too much raspberry leaf tea, having more today in the hope that it'll kick start something!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Waiting on Gp phoning me. Although UTI symptoms gone another urinalysis tests this afternoon show leucocytes +++ so think there may still be a lingering infection. Hope he gives me a script for antibiotics, not willing to take any risks.


----------



## pinksmarties

Elm - hoping the tea kicks start AF for you, its horrible waiting for first AF to arrive :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm, I hope AF turns up very soon and you can join in the egg chase! Pink, hope you get those anti-bugs. 
Wish I'd been a fly on the wall for Emum's birds and bees chat! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle. I'm sorry you are feeling crap. Hope the review at work goes ok and you can get home and start to relax. I agree with the others about the weight loss, and I'm certain once your body is back on track you will conceive.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wish I'd been a fly on the wall for Emum's birds and bees chat! :haha:

Let's just say his first question was "Ewwww, why would people DO that!" :haha: :haha:

Later that day, he told his dad he would like another 4 brothers and sisters, but could be bear to do "that" 6 times :haha::haha: (this was before his little brother came along, we only need to do it 3 more times now to get to his ideal family size :dohh:)


----------



## elm

:rofl: Emum!!!

Hope the dr gives you want you want Pink x

Messaged my herbalist friend to see if it's worth making an appointment with her. Need to be more patient really... but it's too hard!!!


----------



## fayewest

Just found this and think it's lovely:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nKnfjdEPLJ0


----------



## elm

That's lovely Faye - love that they have mess in their house too!!!


----------



## too_scared

thank you for posting that, faye :)


----------



## Lozdi

Elm, see the herbalist, its not an easy time to be patient you might as well do all you can to help AF along and a herbalist should be able to help with that quite effectively. You could try a chinese medicine place too, Emum's recent experience with that was very positive indeed.

Ladies....I bit the bullet....and booked my gender scan! I was nervous to do it, because I feel like its tempting fate but I gave myself a pep talk and did it. Its on the 25th. technically, I'll be a couple of days off 16 weeks but the alternative was april 15th and thats not much before my 20 week scan! I was a little naughty and booked using my LMP instead of EDD because those few days difference made a huge difference on available appointment!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is that what they do at your local hospital Loz or have you booked that privately? We get our 12 week scan then the anomoly scan at 20 weeks, where you can find out the gender if you wish. I don't blame you for booking it, you are not tempting fate. 
Pregnant friend #7 had her scan today. She is having a boy and is a little disappointed as she was hoping for another girl I think, but obviously she is happy.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Just wanted to join a new thread. I had my miscarriage August of last year. I have been TTC immediately after and still no luck. Just in desperate need of new friends who know where i come from and are in the same situation as me. This is my 7th cycle TTCAL. It's just getting to be so stressful and too tiring.


----------



## ickle pand

Multiple post


----------



## ickle pand

Faye that's lovely! I'm going to do something like that when I get preggers. Maybe I should do one in reverse while I'm dieting lol! 

Loz - that's exciting. Another chance to see belly bean and see if everyone's right :)

Baby dust - Welcome along to our little group. So sorry for your loss. 

AFM - I got withdrawals last night with not being able to log on! I was still feeling a bit crappy so I made myself do the shred DVD and then had a bath and an early night and I feel much happier today. DH is having car problems now but I'm letting him stress about it. My temp jumped up this morning which was a bit of a surprise. No idea what's going on but I'm not going to worry about it too much. 

My performance review went really well. My boss told me how great I am at my job and that I could turn my hand to anything, which is always nice to hear but he's said that there's limited scope for me to move on. If I'm happy doing what I'm doing then great but if I want to move up, I'll have to look at getting some sort of engineering qualifications. He said the company would support me but ultimately it's my decision to make. So the cogs have been turning a bit thinking about it.


----------



## ickle pand

Multiple post


----------



## ickle pand

Multiple post


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Rachel, nice to see you over here. Remember to temp today!!

OMG big BnB withdrawals!!

Faye that video was just lovely, I wish it was that easy and that quick!!

Good for you Loz booking that appointment. Like Mrsmig said We only get the gender scan at the 20 week scan. So exciting!!

Hope everyone is well, I'll write more later, .

afm - lines much darker today! I'll post a pic later in my journal. Yay!! I was beginning to wondering if my symptoms were more UTI than pg. Started on antibiotics last night. Major night sweat and disturbed sleep but temp still seems ok.


----------



## pichi

I've still got no symptoms :nope: am I worrying a bit too much ? :S

Pink , glad your lines are getting darker :D


----------



## ickle pand

Same post as before. Stupid phone!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! I did NOT enjoy the B&B detox last night! 
Baby dust, welcome. I am on my 5th cycle ttc after my 2nd loss, which took 5 cycles ttc after my first loss and I am getting to the stage you described, stressed and fed up with it all. Good luck, I hope it soon results in a happy pregnancy for you. 
Pink, glad you got the antibiotics and your lines are looking good. 
Ickle, glad the review went well and you have food for thought. How do you feel about the further qualifications? Planning something for the near future that having a baby would scupper is probably a sure fire way of getting pregnant! I want to do a teaching qualification but have been waiting until after baby #2 has arrived, now I'm thinking I should do it anyway! Good luck and I'm sure you will make the right decision. Is it weigh in tonight?
Emum, had to laugh at your son's reaction!
Loz, Sarah-Anne, Pichi,Hope, Alandsa, Louby, Auntylolo, Pink, Mrs MM, is that all our success stories so far? Hope those of you we don't hear from so much are doing ok. 
I hope Debzie won't mind me posting this but she had a scan and things weren't looking great for her, she has to go back again in 2 weeks. 
Mohini, has AF finished yet? How is your sister?
Elm, any sign of AF yet?
Who have I missed?
Afm, full of cold, pulled a sicky today. Throat is killing and everything hurts, even my fingernails and hair. It's getting into my teeth which means I'm probably going to get a sinus infection which is all just peachy, especially as I am coming into my fertile time. 
I had a bit of a meltdown to my mum yesterday and told her about the blood tests. I wasn't going to tell her as she isn't that struck on the idea of us having another baby while Mark is still out of work (which is sensible I know but my theory is we already have everything we need so it isn't going to be a huge extra expense for a whole yet, by which time he will probably have a job) but it all spilled out, and I felt better for telling her. And at least I've only got to wait a couple of days now. 
Still enjoying the running, and I have lost about a pound and a half so all good.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle that's a fab review do you think you'll get the qualification. He obviously thinks a lot of you. on phone so forgive any mistakes. 

Pichi I am sure the lack of symptoms is okay. Each pg is different.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! I did NOT enjoy the B&B detox last night! 
Baby dust, welcome. I am on my 5th cycle ttc after my 2nd loss, which took 5 cycles ttc after my first loss and I am getting to the stage you described, stressed and fed up with it all. Good luck, I hope it soon results in a happy pregnancy for you. 
Pink, glad you got the antibiotics and your lines are looking good. 
Ickle, glad the review went well and you have food for thought. How do you feel about the further qualifications? Planning something for the near future that having a baby would scupper is probably a sure fire way of getting pregnant! I want to do a teaching qualification but have been waiting until after baby #2 has arrived, now I'm thinking I should do it anyway! Good luck and I'm sure you will make the right decision. Is it weigh in tonight?
Emum, had to laugh at your son's reaction!
Loz, Sarah-Anne, Pichi,Hope, Alandsa, Louby, Auntylolo, Pink, Mrs MM, is that all our success stories so far? Hope those of you we don't hear from so much are doing ok. 
I hope Debzie won't mind me posting this but she had a scan and things weren't looking great for her, she has to go back again in 2 weeks. 
Mohini, has AF finished yet? How is your sister?
Elm, any sign of AF yet?
Who have I missed?
Afm, full of cold, pulled a sicky today. Throat is killing and everything hurts, even my fingernails and hair. It's getting into my teeth which means I'm probably going to get a sinus infection which is all just peachy, especially as I am coming into my fertile time. 
I had a bit of a meltdown to my mum yesterday and told her about the blood tests. I wasn't going to tell her as she isn't that struck on the idea of us having another baby while Mark is still out of work (which is sensible I know but my theory is we already have everything we need so it isn't going to be a huge extra expense for a whole yet, by which time he will probably have a job) but it all spilled out, and I felt better for telling her. And at least I've only got to wait a couple of days now. 
Still enjoying the running, and I have lost about a pound and a half so all good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! I did NOT enjoy the B&B detox last night! 
Baby dust, welcome. I am on my 5th cycle ttc after my 2nd loss, which took 5 cycles ttc after my first loss and I am getting to the stage you described, stressed and fed up with it all. Good luck, I hope it soon results in a happy pregnancy for you. 
Pink, glad you got the antibiotics and your lines are looking good. 
Ickle, glad the review went well and you have food for thought. How do you feel about the further qualifications? Planning something for the near future that having a baby would scupper is probably a sure fire way of getting pregnant! I want to do a teaching qualification but have been waiting until after baby #2 has arrived, now I'm thinking I should do it anyway! Good luck. Is it weigh in tonight?
Emum, had to laugh at your son's reaction!
Loz, Sarah-Anne, Pichi,Hope, Alandsa, Louby, Auntylolo, Pink, Mrs MM, is that all our success stories so far? Hope those of you we don't hear from so much are doing ok. 
I hope Debzie won't mind me posting this but she had a scan and things weren't looking great for her, she has to go back again in 2 weeks. 
Mohini, has AF finished yet? How is your sister?
Elm, any sign of AF yet?
Who have I missed?
Afm, full of cold, pulled a sicky today. Throat is killing and everything hurts, even my fingernails and hair. It's getting into my teeth which means I'm probably going to get a sinus infection which is all just peachy, especially as I am coming into my fertile time. 
I had a bit of a meltdown to my


----------



## Emum

Hi babydust and welcome. Very sorry for your loss. Most of us are based in the UK, so you might sometimes find there is a time lapse before we answer you, but we are all looking forward to chatting with you and getting to know you.

I am in almost the same position as you. We lost our last bean in September and this is my 7th cycle ttc. It does get a bit gruelling and disspiriting after a while, but we all try and keep each others spirits up on this thread, and as Mrs Miggs has said have had quite a few success stories recently.


----------



## Emum

Hi babydust and welcome. Very sorry for your loss. Most of us are based in the UK, so you might sometimes find there is a time lapse before we answer you, but we are all looking forward to chatting with you and getting to know you.

I am in almost the same position as you. We lost our last bean in September and this is my 7th cycle ttc. It does get a bit gruelling and disspiriting after a while, but we all try and keep each others spirits up on this thread, and as Mrs Miggs has said have had quite a few success stories recently.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi I missed your post about the symptoms, sorry. I hardly had any with Edie. I was worried right up until 13 weeks but apart from the boobs and a bit of diarrhoea (tmi) nothing.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pichi I missed your post about the symptoms, sorry. I hardly had any with Edie. I was worried right up until 13 weeks but apart from the boobs and a bit of diarrhoea (tmi) nothing.

thank you. i was the same with Pixie and looking back on my journal i was a bag of nerves then too!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is that what they do at your local hospital Loz or have you booked that privately? We get our 12 week scan then the anomoly scan at 20 weeks, where you can find out the gender if you wish. I don't blame you for booking it, you are not tempting fate.
> Pregnant friend #7 had her scan today. She is having a boy and is a little disappointed as she was hoping for another girl I think, but obviously she is happy.

They don't do it at at my local hospital but they will tell us at 20 week scan if baby cooperates, I'm treating myself to a private gender scan because I'm impatient and also think it will be lovely to be able to take my sons along aswell as OH, which I can't do at the 20 week scan. Aww how can your friend be disappointed, boys are super crazy fun! :wacko::haha: I'l love a third boy, or a girl, as long as its a human baby and live and well and as OH says, not a lamp or a table set lol


----------



## Lozdi

babydust818 said:


> Hey girls! Just wanted to join a new thread. I had my miscarriage August of last year. I have been TTC immediately after and still no luck. Just in desperate need of new friends who know where i come from and are in the same situation as me. This is my 7th cycle TTCAL. It's just getting to be so stressful and too tiring.

Hi babydust, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: welcome to the thread! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

I was in withdrawals too last night what a shock to the system! I was forced to spend the whole evening gaming! (not had a huge gaming spree since joining this site haha) I caught up with some gaming buddies from the us and we rocked a cave called seat of torment! :haha:

Ickle get stuck into an engineer qualification and right at the most awkward part of it, expect a bfp!

Same to you regarding teaching Mrs Miggins!

Indeed Debzie had a worrying scan, I wish they didn't have to make her wait 2 weeks for a rescan, its so unfair. A week alone is enough to see if progress has occurred why make her worry and be in limbo land for a whole extra 7 days. :growlmad:

AFM I have a cold too, and can't even have a lemsip. Good job I have been addicted to pure orange juice with bits for the last few weeks, I should be stocked up well enough with vit C to fight off 10 colds!


----------



## ickle pand

Been trying to post this all day and it wont post. Here goes another try!

Mrs Mig - I'm still undecided at the moment. There's a lot to think about - money for one and the fact that I'll either be pregnant or doing IVF by autumn. I might do a module to see how I cope with it and then decide if I want to progress. Weigh in is tomorrow night. DH stayed the same this week but he had to eat a ration pack while he was away with cadets at the weekend so that'll be why. 

Pichi - it's completely normal to be nervous. We're here to help you though :) Is your AF officially late yet?

AFM - I think I might have jumped the gun by getting all upset yesterday. I got a higher temp this morning and I was messing with my chart just to see what happened. If I change it to research mode instead of advanced, I get broken CH for CD21 and if I put in a similar number as this morning for tomorrow, I get broken CH for CD21 in advanced mode. So it's just a matter of waiting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Maybe you stealth-ovulated! Ninja eggy! :ninja:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO! I've decided to have PMA and leave it on research mode so I'm now 3DPO :) Got a good for intercourse timing, so we'll see what happens. Is it too early to test?


----------



## Lozdi

:rofl::test:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO! Trust you :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Testing....:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay! Thanks Ickle! 
Been trying to say sorry all day to Faye and Kelly, missed you both earlier, hope you are both ok. :hugs:
Loz, it's awful Debzie has to wait 2 weeks for her scan. And I agree, I think I would be ok with seeing a baby donkey at my scan if it had a heartbeat and measured right for its dates. 
Pleased it looks like you have ovulated Ickle. Test!


----------



## ickle pand

Imagine bfing a donkey though mrs mig lol!


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hi ladies I have been kreeping on has for the past 2 days I just miscarried at just under 5wks :cry: that was after 10 months of ttc!! I was so happy Bc literally every single friend of mine that I am around daily is pregnant its insane!! I started bleeding march 10th went to er on the 11th and confirmed it...my doc obgyn wanted to see me yesterday so me and the boy sat in the waiting room for over 45 minutes with a teen mom and screaming newborn and pregnant ppl everywhere I couldn't take it anymore and walked out crying the whole way home. I was so angry at the doc and still am..when they called me I told em if I ever sit like that again I'm finding a new doc :growlmad: I mean u would think they would have consideration and a Brit of understanding. I tested myself this morning and only can see a possibly imaginary line so I'm grateful for that!! I am happy for all you ladies with bros and send baby dust to the rest. We talked about it and regardless of the doc we r gonna go right back at it. I didn't ever bleed heavy tho so hope that isn't a prob. Ohwell all we can do is try:shrug:!!


----------



## Buffaloed

test


----------



## elm

Buffaloed said:


> test

how did you do that?! :) eta.. ok, can't post here without quoting? weird!!!

:wave: hello lovely people!!

Lost my big post earlier :(

So sorry for your loss Cortney :hugs: Have you had a scan? 

Sounds horrible for d - how can they expect her to wait for 2 weeks? Is there some reason behind leaving it that long? :(

No sign of blimin af here - I've been advised to take a vitex tincture along with rlt and had a book called Spirit Babies recommended to me, ordered it so will let you know what it's like.

I'm having a really mild cramping but I've been having it for days. Hope it's normal.

:hugs: to everyone who wants / need them x


----------



## ickle pand

It's been playing up all day elm. I'm having to use the +Post Reply button rather than quick reply.

I take agnus castus capsules - they really helped me. I'm convinced that I wouldn't have conceived at all without them. How are you going to take the tincture? There are different opinions about whether to take it after ov or not.


----------



## CortneyMarie

elm said:


> Buffaloed said:
> 
> 
> test
> 
> how did you do that?! :) eta.. ok, can't post here without quoting? weird!!!
> 
> :wave: hello lovely people!!
> 
> Lost my big post earlier :(
> 
> So sorry for your loss Cortney :hugs: Have you had a scan?
> 
> Sounds horrible for d - how can they expect her to wait for 2 weeks? Is there some reason behind leaving it that long? :(
> 
> No sign of blimin af here - I've been advised to take a vitex tincture along with rlt and had a book called Spirit Babies recommended to me, ordered it so will let you know what it's like.
> I'm having a really mild cramping but I've been having it for days. Hope it's normal.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone who wants / need them xClick to expand...

They did a scan at the er and said there was nothing left which I knew cuz I unfortunately got to see it when I wiped after the scan..totally heart breaking. Gotta go to the doc tomorrow for what? Idk since I also had a pelvic exam there and he said everything looked cleared out and good?? I'm already done bleeding just some black spotting is all so I'm gonna start o testing in a few since idk what to expect anymore.


----------



## pinksmarties

Grrr getting REALLY mad now.

Long post lost again.

Courtney - welcome and sorry for your loss. Itis a difficult situation to be in, made worse suorrounded by pg ladies :hugs: You can ttc straight away once bleeding has stopped and there are no medical issues that your Dr has told you about, we all ttc straight away too. Hope it won't be long till your next bfp.

elm - hopefully those cramps are the start of AF gearing up and she will be here very soon.

Very tired today, didn't sleep much last night but don't fancy going to bed too early only to wake up at 1am or something. Hope everyone else ok after another bnb free evening.


----------



## elm

Cortney, hopefully the drs appointment will just be to check how you're doing? You're really fertile after a miscarriage apparently so hopefully you'll get pregnant again loads quicker this time :hugs:

With the tincture I just counted the drops and drank it, will check when I'm supposed to stop but think I'd like to stop once af starts and ov on my own? Will ask my herby friend :) 

Hope you get more sleep tonight Pink :zzz: (that should be a smilie if it isn't!!!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This thread still isn't working with the quick reply button for me :growlmad:


----------



## Lozdi

CortneyMarie said:


> Hi ladies I have been kreeping on has for the past 2 days I just miscarried at just under 5wks :cry: that was after 10 months of ttc!! I was so happy Bc literally every single friend of mine that I am around daily is pregnant its insane!! I started bleeding march 10th went to er on the 11th and confirmed it...my doc obgyn wanted to see me yesterday so me and the boy sat in the waiting room for over 45 minutes with a teen mom and screaming newborn and pregnant ppl everywhere I couldn't take it anymore and walked out crying the whole way home. I was so angry at the doc and still am..when they called me I told em if I ever sit like that again I'm finding a new doc :growlmad: I mean u would think they would have consideration and a Brit of understanding. I tested myself this morning and only can see a possibly imaginary line so I'm grateful for that!! I am happy for all you ladies with bros and send baby dust to the rest. We talked about it and regardless of the doc we r gonna go right back at it. I didn't ever bleed heavy tho so hope that isn't a prob. Ohwell all we can do is try:shrug:!!

Hi Cortney, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: its awful you had to sit there surrounded like that, but do go back when they can arrange for you to wait in a less intense area, as they probably just want to check you over and make sure nothing is left behind that could cause problems. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Must be some bad trouble with the site to cause 2 maints in 2 days! I hope its under control soon I can't handle going cold turkey from BnB!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> This thread still isn't working with the quick reply button for me :growlmad:

Arg its frustrating me now!


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, apparently its because BnB is migrating to new servers. So after all this downtime, it should be lovely and smooth and faster than of late! :happydance:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Thanks ladies.. I'm going back to work tomorrow which will be hard considering my best friend works with me and she found out shes pregnant the day before me, we were about ten days apart so it is really going to b a slap in the face. I seen lots of success in this discussion so I'm feeling a bit hopeful which is good cuz I had all bug given up before my bfp...so now we know we can get prego hopefully it happens fast and sticks. Well I hope that for all of us ladies Bc truley the journey that we r on is torturous!!


----------



## elm

:hugs: with you on that one - I have a friend due on what would have been my due date :( 

Lots of :dust: for your next bfp x


----------



## fayewest

Cortney - Good luck tomorrow at work, sorry you find yourself here xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

elm said:


> :hugs: with you on that one - I have a friend due on what would have been my due date :(
> 
> Lots of :dust: for your next bfp x

Yeah its hard and more so Bc it was an accident and her boyfriend is not happy about it the found out on his 21st bday!! Oh well I need to find the strength to be there for her, at this point I reaaly don't know how tho..where is everyone I'm going to count the 10th as Cd 1 and in the past I got positive p's on cd 14 but not expecting much to stay the same.


----------



## sarah_anne

CortneyMarie said:


> elm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffaloed said:
> 
> 
> test
> 
> how did you do that?! :) eta.. ok, can't post here without quoting? weird!!!
> 
> :wave: hello lovely people!!
> 
> Lost my big post earlier :(
> 
> So sorry for your loss Cortney :hugs: Have you had a scan?
> 
> Sounds horrible for d - how can they expect her to wait for 2 weeks? Is there some reason behind leaving it that long? :(
> 
> No sign of blimin af here - I've been advised to take a vitex tincture along with rlt and had a book called Spirit Babies recommended to me, ordered it so will let you know what it's like.
> I'm having a really mild cramping but I've been having it for days. Hope it's normal.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone who wants / need them xClick to expand...
> 
> They did a scan at the er and said there was nothing left which I knew cuz I unfortunately got to see it when I wiped after the scan..totally heart breaking. Gotta go to the doc tomorrow for what? Idk since I also had a pelvic exam there and he said everything looked cleared out and good?? I'm already done bleeding just some black spotting is all so I'm gonna start o testing in a few since idk what to expect anymore.Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your loss CortneyMarie. I too had a miscarriage at 5 weeks. You are more fertile after a miscarriage. I got pregnant right away after my miscarriage and am now almost 15 weeks. Try not to worry (Impossible - I know! I still check the tissue every time I wipe). At least you know that you can get pregnant (not to be insensitive in any way!!!) and it is VERY unlikely you will have a recurrent miscarriage problem. Good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah is right Cortney. Hope work goes ok, I work with a girl who is a few weeks later on than I would have been and it's really, really hard, but you will cope. 
Like you say, your cycle may not be exactly the same as it was for a couple of months. You may not even ovulate the first cycle but it will settle down. 
Afm, another high on cbfm today.


----------



## ickle pand

Cortney - Going back to work is hard. My DH had to force me to go but I emailed my boss to tell him what happened and he was great. Told me that if I felt I needed to leave, to just email him and go and not to wait for him to reply. Knowing that I could leave whenever I wanted made it easier to be there. Of course not everyone wants their boss to know. 

Elm - There are 2 schools of thought with AC - one is that you shouldn't take it after ovulation, much like EPO, but another is that you should keep taking it because it can help support your porogesterone levels. I take it all month long. Also if you do get a BFP, then you should slowly wean yourself off it because stopping cold turkey can cause your progesterone levels to drop suddenly. I did that when I was pregnant because I hadn't researched it enough and I'll always wonder if that's what caused the m/c. You're taking it more short term than me though do maybe it'll be different for you. 


AFM - nice high temp today but I was awake but lying still for about 10 mins before I temped so it might not be accurate. I think I might have woken up earlier than that too but it might have been a dream lol!


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs migg-AF had gone.on cd 5 today.
hi everyone else
yesterday i had an appointment with my endo dr.my prolectine level down to 35 from 60 and tsh is 2.1.he increased the dose for prolectine is stil high.he advice to consult gyne for pregnacy plan.my DH want we should go for iui this cycle.will consult with gyne in this regard.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck if you go for iui Mohini. How exciting! I've heard lots of success stories from it.


----------



## CortneyMarie

mohini12 said:


> thanks mrs migg-AF had gone.on cd 5 today.
> hi everyone else
> yesterday i had an appointment with my endo dr.my prolectine level down to 35 from 60 and tsh is 2.1.he increased the dose for prolectine is stil high.he advice to consult gyne for pregnacy plan.my DH want we should go for iui this cycle.will consult with gyne in this regard.

That is exciting mohini hope all goes well!!:thumbup:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Well here goes the work day and have a late appointment w my obgyn today hope everything is ok cuz the boy is eager to try again, more do than I am that's for sure..I don't think men quite know what we go through...I mean hes been great and all but I still think hes a bit clueless to how awful all of it is?? What do you ladies think, do men truley know the hardship we face?

Maybe its just me feeling sorry for myself...


----------



## pichi

hi girls. hope everyone is well. didn't like that lack of BnB for a bit :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mohini - Glad AF is over and such exciting news for you IUI!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pinksmarties

Courtney - I don't think men truely understand what we go through. I know my OH was upset but not to the same degree as me. For him seeing the baby on the screen would have been the turning point for him however that wasn't too be.

hi Pichi!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi girls, I had a missed m/c last Aug, TTC ever since with no success. My cycle has been topsy turvy since the m/c and I think my ovulation has been affected. Been on Clomid for Dec and Jan cycles, but taking a break from it this time as hubby is not in town. I'm been using cbfm since Sep as well. 

Almost every FF chart that I've plotted since m/c has been mind-boggling - this cycle is no exception (temp rise but no peak on cbfm?!). Next month will be my last Clomid cycle before the doc puts me on IUI.

I still think of what could have been during the lonely moments. I still tear up whenever I think about it, and I still can't bear to attend any baby showers.


----------



## Emum

Hi mohini

Why IUI out of interest? What problems would that solve for you, do you think? Has your gynae recommended it, and if so what was their thinking on why this would help.

I've had 2 IUIs in the past, but this is because we have fertility issues. 1 worked and 1 didn't. The advantages as far as we were concerned was that they only used OH's top swimmers (because when he gives a sample, they spin it through a centrifuge so all the dead and dying ones drop to the bottom) and it made sure that they got exactly where they need to be (I have a retroverted and bicornuate uterus so in theory could be a bit more difficult for the boys to find their way to the final destination, though have conceived naturally 4 times (2 then miscarried), so clearly not that hard :) ) But the process makes no difference to the woman's hormone levels before and after ovulation, the quality of her egg, the implantation process, any underlying health issues the woman has, and to be honest only very marginally increases the quality of the sperm sample. For serious sperm issues, you need ICSI which is a form of IVF treatment.

I hope it works for you if it is the right treatment, but it is expensive to try if it isn't going to work and you have to pay privately, and even if provided on the NHS you will still have some biggish costs involved with lots of scans and time off work needed by both of you to have the procedure itself, so personally I'd only go for it if I knew it would or might solve a problem I knew I had. My last one, which was 3 years ago, cost just under £2,000 for the whole procedure, not counting any lost earnings as my OH has the kind of job where he can disappear for half a day and just make up the time at a later date.


----------



## ickle pand

Anxiously - So sorry for your loss. It's completely natural to still be grieving for the baby you lost. I know for me it took until I'd past the due date to start to feel myself again. 

Your chart is strange, I've never seen one like that before tbh. I wonder if the antibiotics you had taken, threw your temps off. I know that they can affect ovulation, depending on the type. Also whatever the reason for you having to take the antibiotics could've affected this cycle. It's still early days though - CD17 is the earliest I've ever ovulated lol!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ickle, I took the antibiotics for UTI, which is pregnancy safe so I assume that they won't affect the hormones...

My body's just throwing me all sorts of surprises that it's hardly surprising anymore lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Anxiously, welcome. Sorry for your loss. Your chart does look strange. Like Ickle said, I felt better once I had passed the due date. I hope we can be some support to you.


----------



## ickle pand

Could it be that the UTI hasn't cleared properly and that's why your temp is climbing up and up? Have you done a chart comparison on FF?


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry for you loss anxioulsy. 14 days is along time to be on antibiotics especially for a UTI (going by your chart). Most courses with amoxicillin are 3-5 days. Is there a reason you are on them for so long?


----------



## Anxiously

I had recurring UTI and changed a doctor the last time I had it. She suspected that the previous courses of antibiotics that i was prescribed were too short to completely clear the bacteria, which is causing the recurrences. So she changed the antibiotics and put me on a 2 weeks course. I'm going to send a sample to the lab soon just to make sure it's all clear this time.


----------



## mohini12

:dohh:


Emum said:


> Hi mohini
> 
> Why IUI out of interest? What problems would that solve for you, do you think? Has your gynae recommended it, and if so what was their thinking on why this would help.
> 
> I've had 2 IUIs in the past, but this is because we have fertility issues. 1 worked and 1 didn't. The advantages as far as we were concerned was that they only used OH's top swimmers (because when he gives a sample, they spin it through a centrifuge so all the dead and dying ones drop to the bottom) and it made sure that they got exactly where they need to be (I have a retroverted and bicornuate uterus so in theory could be a bit more difficult for the boys to find their way to the final destination, though have conceived naturally 4 times (2 then miscarried), so clearly not that hard :) ) But the process makes no difference to the woman's hormone levels before and after ovulation, the quality of her egg, the implantation process, any underlying health issues the woman has, and to be honest only very marginally increases the quality of the sperm sample. For serious sperm issues, you need ICSI which is a form of IVF treatment.
> 
> I hope it works for you if it is the right treatment, but it is expensive to try if it isn't going to work and you have to pay privately, and even if provided on the NHS you will still have some biggish costs involved with lots of scans and time off work needed by both of you to have the procedure itself, so personally I'd only go for it if I knew it would or might solve a problem I knew I had. My last one, which was 3 years ago, cost just under £2,000 for the whole procedure, not counting any lost earnings as my OH has the kind of job where he can disappear for half a day and just make up the time at a later date.





thanks Emum
actully i have a pitutary adenoma(tumor in pitutary gland) which produce prolectine hormone in exess and interfare in ovulation.it also effect progestrone level in body.i conceived each time on clomid given for egg formation.each time i conceived an
miscarried and( everytime conceived after a long time treatment)i am ttc from 7years but no baby.we both will be of 32 in few months.so we decide iui which will increase chance for conception than natural way.i really want a baby soon.my gyne also agreed for this.i know it is more expenceive but we cant wait anymore.i am continusely ttc from july 2011 immedetally after my last miscarrige but no success.this will be my first iui.lets see what happens.


----------



## mohini12

:dohh:


Emum said:


> Hi mohini
> 
> Why IUI out of interest? What problems would that solve for you, do you think? Has your gynae recommended it, and if so what was their thinking on why this would help.
> 
> I've had 2 IUIs in the past, but this is because we have fertility issues. 1 worked and 1 didn't. The advantages as far as we were concerned was that they only used OH's top swimmers (because when he gives a sample, they spin it through a centrifuge so all the dead and dying ones drop to the bottom) and it made sure that they got exactly where they need to be (I have a retroverted and bicornuate uterus so in theory could be a bit more difficult for the boys to find their way to the final destination, though have conceived naturally 4 times (2 then miscarried), so clearly not that hard :) ) But the process makes no difference to the woman's hormone levels before and after ovulation, the quality of her egg, the implantation process, any underlying health issues the woman has, and to be honest only very marginally increases the quality of the sperm sample. For serious sperm issues, you need ICSI which is a form of IVF treatment.
> 
> I hope it works for you if it is the right treatment, but it is expensive to try if it isn't going to work and you have to pay privately, and even if provided on the NHS you will still have some biggish costs involved with lots of scans and time off work needed by both of you to have the procedure itself, so personally I'd only go for it if I knew it would or might solve a problem I knew I had. My last one, which was 3 years ago, cost just under £2,000 for the whole procedure, not counting any lost earnings as my OH has the kind of job where he can disappear for half a day and just make up the time at a later date.





thanks Emum
actully i have a pitutary adenoma(tumor in pitutary gland) which produce prolectine hormone in exess and interfare in ovulation.it also effect progestrone level in body.i conceived each time on clomid given for egg formation.each time i conceived an
miscarried and( everytime conceived after a long time treatment)i am ttc from 7years but no baby.we both will be of 32 in few months.so we decide iui which will increase chance for conception than natural way.i really want a baby soon.my gyne also agreed for this.i know it is more expenceive but we cant wait anymore.i am continusely ttc from july 2011 immedetally after my last miscarrige but no success.this will be my first iui.lets see what happens.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Anxiously, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Antibiotics can indeed mess with ovulation, so that is probably why your chart is looking odd. 

Ladies I feel sorry for myself.....this cold has got mean and I have become beyond useless. Got a letter from the hospital today that says I have another scan booked for the 19th of june because my midwife referred me for one. Its


----------



## Lozdi

Lozdi said:


> Hi Anxiously, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Antibiotics can indeed mess with ovulation, so that is probably why your chart is looking odd.
> 
> Ladies I feel sorry for myself.....this cold has got mean and I have become beyond useless. Got a letter from the hospital today that says I have another scan booked for the 19th of june because my midwife referred me for one. Its

Thats odd, my post posted its self before I had finished typing.

Was going to say its not for my 20 week scan as thats in april so no clue why they want to scan me again in june. I reckon they have made an error!


----------



## Emum

Thanks for explaining more mohini. I still don't really understand why IUI would make any difference to the outcome in your situation though, but presumably your doctors have said that it would help, and have given you good reasons for it?

For IUI you will need to ovulate just as you would do if you were hoping to conceive by BDing. The only difference will be that you would be scanned every few days to keep an eye on the ovaries to try to guess exactly when ovulation will occur, so the insemination can happen. If your hormone levels are not in balance, you could be given fertility drugs to help you ovulate, but in that case I don't understand why you would then also need to be artificially inseminated rather than just BD at the right time? The drugs could be clomid which you have used already, is relatively cheap and obviously works for you, or you could get IVF drugs instead but these are eye wateringly expensive if you are paying for them yourselves (around £3,500 - £4,000 usually - my last IUI was a drug free one thankfully!)

The way in which the egg meets the sperm won't have any effect on your progesterone levels after fertilisation, or on the success rate of implantation. You could be prescribed some cyclogest after the IUI which are progesterone suppositories, though not all clinics do this any more. But if you have a known progesterone issue in the second half of the cycle, you could also be prescribed these to use without having IUI in a normal cycle.

I apologise if you have asked all these questions of your doctor already and are happy with the answers. But if you haven't, they are the kinds of questions in your shoes I would want to be having answered, particularly if you are paying for this yourselves rather than having the treatment on the NHS. I know how frustrating it is to TTC for a long time without success. It took us 6 years to conceive my first child. But our problem was in actually conceiving, which is why IUI worked for us. You seem able to conceive, albeit with clomid, and your problems seem to be in the early stages after conception, which is why I am wondering why they are not focussing their efforts to help you on this part of the process, rather than helping you with the bit that is working, and continuing to ignore the bit that isn't.

I don't mean to upset you by any of this, but you have had 6 pregnancies in 7 years which have all ended in miscarriage. That is within the normal range for conception, and way outside the normal range for miscarriage (many couples with no or only minor fertility issues take up to a year to conceive, but very few have more than 2 miscarriages consecutively).


----------



## fayewest

Hi Anxiously, sorry you are here, you are in the same boat as me more or less, I conceived on round 2 of clomid and lost the baby also at 8 weeks. it's a horrendously hard and crushing thing to experience, the support here is great, and I promise it will get easier ;0)


----------



## mohini12

thanks Emum
thanks for explaining more.my husbands sperm count is 60mil and motality count 50%.my gyne think 
it may be the reason of failure to conceive.Emum i live in India so it is very difficult for me to contact NHS.my all genetic test,choromosal normal in both.laproscopy and HSG reveled no problem.slighly rise in NK cells .but my genetic dr.think it is not the reason of all miscarrige.so i am under the treatment plan of endo dr.for pitutary adenoma and prolectine.i couldnt conceive from july so they think it may get success.


----------



## Emum

Hi mohini. I had realised that english wasn't your first language, but not that you actually lived in India! Sorry to confuse things. I hope that whatever you decide to do this cycle gives you the baby you have been waiting for :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't realise you lived in India either Mohini I thought you were British! Your English is fantastic!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Kelly how are you bearing up? I see Tara lurking, how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Kelly, how are you?


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Kelly, how are you?

im not bad stii waiting for af not sure when she will turn up as it will be the first one since miscarriage. did a stupid thing the other day poas was negative forgot it went back loads later and there was two lines was sooooo happy then relized after reading the packet not to read after ten minutes which then made me go from being on a high to rock bottom silly me :nope: how are you feeling pink?


hey mre mig hows you:flower:


----------



## pichi

just had to say, i like the new ticker pink :) :flower:

sorry about the evap Kelly - you're not out till the witch shows though :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Kelly, how are you?




pichi said:


> just had to say, i like the new ticker pink :) :flower:
> 
> sorry about the evap Kelly - you're not out till the witch shows though :flower:

thanks pichi, is it not too late now its 14 dpo tomoz? how are you feeling?:thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i'm having good days and bad days i guess.

Some people don't get a +HPT till 15-17dpo! so don't think of yourself as out till that evil witch shows up :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Another 4lbs off. Just over a pound to go to reach 2 stone :)


----------



## Emum

well done ickle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

4lb! Hey that's good that's double what you lost last week isn't it? Well done you!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Another 4lbs off. Just over a pound to go to reach 2 stone :)

well done ickli :thumbup:

hey emun how are you?


----------



## ickle pand

Oops fat fingers it's 3lbs not 4!


----------



## pichi

Well done! Ickle. I see you are 4dpo too :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah, 3 is nearly 4! Well done anyway! :haha:


----------



## elm

:hugs: so sorry for your loss Anxiously and hello :wave:

:yipee: Well done ickle!!! :kiss: 

Day Two of Vitex + RLT - Nothing to report really, bit of brown cm earlier but assuming it's from the small overdose of rlt bleed. blah!! 

Did a bit of spring cleaning today & got a busy day tomorrow so that's nice :)

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening (just read it's steak & bj day?! not here it isn't!!!)

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No it's not here either! Those activities are off the menu for now, and we can't afford steak!!


----------



## elm

Yes, what a waste it would be!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickel well done, 3lb is fab!!! Nearly 2 stone, you must be feeling great!

Kelly, sorry for the evap, they are emotional buggers aren't they. :hugs:

elm - sending out AF vibes to you, clearly she need a tomtom to find you atm. I am being daft but what is bj? (I assume is not what I am thinking! :blush:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh it is Pink! It's apparently their version of valentines day a month later. We get cards and flowers, they get.....yeah right!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - It is what you think. Steak and a BJ day is the mans equivalent of valentines day :)

Thanks ladies, I am feeling great. Clothes are getting looser by the day :)


----------



## pinksmarties

:haha: I have never heard of that!! Won't mention it to the OH then!!


----------



## Lozdi

Good going Ickle! :thumbup:

I am wondering if I should be worried? Started today with horrendous headcold- runny hooter, runny eyes, sore head in general. Threw up this morning then again a few hours later but put it down to not feeling hungry plus the snot thing which grosses me out. Threw up again during OBEM when not feeling sick, wasn't bunged up, and apart from the headache and general headcoldness I don't feel as though I have a tummy bug. I'm not prone to random vomiting and havent even had ms since I was 10 weeks. My temp is not too high either. What is going on? :shrug: Scared to eat now because the last bout was with a full tummy and I just can't deal well with throwing up on a full tummy. Ms as always come to me when tummy is empty.


----------



## elm

:( sounds horrible Lozdi, sounds like a bug to me but I'm not an expert or anything. Hope it goes away quickly x

Hoping for cd1 tomorrow, it's looking promising... shhh, don't want to jinx it!! :witch:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz it sounds like what I've got but I haven't been sick. I can't handle snot either. Hope you feel better tomorrow. 
Elm *whispers* hope she arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Emum

I wouldn't be specially concerned Lozdi. My ms came and went when I was last pregnant. It was bad in first tri, but I also recall being completely laid low for an entire weekend around week 20 and calling the doctor because I was so concerned about it, and I certainly wasn't constantly sick for the whole of the first 20 weeks. The most important thing is to keep well hydrated, it doesn't matter that much if you don't eat a lot for a day or two. You could also use your doppler and if the heartrate goes up or down by a big margin, call your midwife for a second opinion?


----------



## Lozdi

Its certainly not ms, with my boys I had it all the way through to the day I went into labour and it never ever comes on a full stomach. I think I'll try living on soup for a couple of days. I doubt m/w would take me seriously if I had fluctuating Bellybean HB so I hope it doesn;t come to that because I could see myself getting quite abusive if I had to make that call and ended up getting fobbed off. Could just be that because of the erm...nose issue my body is reacting badly to it. C'mon body, behave! I haven't had a dizzy spell, high temp, or any biozarre rashes so will treat it as a cold with added ingredients for now. Its blooming frustrating though, I can't do much to treat it other than drink water, smell tea tree and have a ginger tea!


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Another 4lbs off. Just over a pound to go to reach 2 stone :)

fantastic weight loose ickle.i want to off too but its increasing every month.


----------



## mohini12

Loz- sorry you are not feeling well.hope ginger tea will give you some relief .


----------



## ickle pand

Loz - sorry you're not feeling great, especially when you can't take anything for it. I think your plan to have soup is a good idea because it'll help to keep you hydrated and you have to eat it slowly which will be kinder to your stomach. Bellybean's probably happily growing away not knowing a thing about it because you're body will protect it and let you suffer. 

Mohini - it's so hard to lose weight, especially when you're feeling sad or depressed. It's taken me years to build up the motivation to do this lol!

AFM - temp dip today but that's my usual patten for 5DPO. Its nice to have my temps again and know what's going on. I'm much more relaxed because of it. 

I've picked out my next treat for reaching 2stone. It's a set of 120 Mac eyeshadows, that I've wanted for ages but have never been able to justify buying. I don't wear much make up to work, hardly ever any eyeshadow but I love to go all out on nights out and watch heaps of tutorials on YouTube for ideas :)


----------



## pichi

Wow! Where is that set? I'm a mac addict and wasn't aware of a set like that


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Ickle that sounds gorgeous. I love things like that. I've asked for a pouch of 60 Mac brushes for my birthday, they are fab. Well done you deserve that treat.


----------



## pichi

Mrs migs if they are in a pouch of 60 they won't be mac. Mac only do mini sets of brushes and all other brushes are sold individually. Same with pigments


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Maybe just the pouch is Mac, it was a professional set anyway. Pichi how are you today?


----------



## pichi

feeling better thanks :) got to get ready foe work soon and I hear pixie singing lol! Still feel on edge but, not as much as I was say 4 days ago


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm really pleased to hear that. I was worried! The brushes are mac but it's a set of 24, don't know where I got 60 from. It's early!!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw poo. Just did some digging and it turns out that it's fake :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh that's a shame. I'm sure you'll find something equally as nice. Treat yourself to a smaller set and keep building it up gradually with every bit of weight you lose.


----------



## pichi

Ickle i kinda thought it was when you said it :blush:

how about buying one of their bare palettes and everytime you reach a goal get another shadow to de-pot and put in it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well today is the day I hopefully get to see the doctor and find out what these blimmin blood results are all about. Another high on cbfm, as expected.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well today is the day I hopefully get to see the doctor and find out what these blimmin blood results are all about. Another high on cbfm, as expected.

good luck mrs mig xxx

hope you feel better today loz xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bloody typical, I've had to wait all week to see this doctor, you can't ring until the morning of the appointment, I've just rung and she has 1 appointment left at 6!!! So I have to wait all day!


----------



## ickle pand

That's a weird system mrs mig!

I really wanted a big palette of make up so I might look into different makes. Don't want cheap crap though. I have heaps of Barry M Dazzle dusts and they're great but they're all glittery.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you tried Bobbi Brown?


----------



## pichi

If you want bright id suggest sugerpill or limecrime. Amazingly pigmented! If its more subtle colours you're after id suggest saphora. Really nice little palettes they do :)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they only have small palettes. I don't think I can buy what I want without buying a cheapy one :(


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo they both look good Pichi, but it's more a big palette with a wide variety of colours that I want. Like this one https://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/24261347/Beautify-168-Colour-Mix-Eyeshadow-Make-Up-Palette-Set/Product.html?_%24ja=tsid:11518%7Ccat:24261347%7Cprd:24261347 but obviously for £14.99 it's not going to be great quality lol!


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - sorry your not feeling to good today

mrs m - hope today flies by to your app later 

ickle - congrats on the 3lb yey!! bet your feeling gr8 

hi pink, pichi, elm, kelly, emum, anxious, and all who i may have forgotten to put

decided to put a ticker on today as i was waiting to get past 4wks 5days before i did, dont really have much symptoms at the min apart from the odd twinge and backache


----------



## Emum

I'm a completely low maintenance kind of gal ickle, and brown or grey eyeshadows are as adventurous as I usually get, so have no idea which ones are good or not!

But how about this one, which although not massively expensive has got some good reviews

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coastal-Scents-Original-Shadow-Palette/dp/B003IXA88U

ETA - DH is back from his travels, got my first CBFM high this morning, CM is watery/stretchy and we started marshalling the battalions in position this morning - will keep sending reinforcements at regular intervals over the next few days :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls

I had a whole paragraph wriiten this morning before going to work and OH shut down the netbook without thinking - grr:growlmad:

How is the cold mrsmig, feeling bit better I hope? 

I don't really wear much makeup but I am like you ickle make a real effort when I go out. I thinks its quite a suprise to my work collegues when I go out for work do's.

Loz - hope you are feeling better. You can get a upset stomach, especially if its irritated that can make you throw up without having all the sings of an illness. Keep doing what you are doing and get better soon.

Hi hope, Its scary putting that ticker up isn't it. I put mine up a few days ago but it only lasted a few hours then I took it down. I felt confident enough yesterday as my lines are getting much darker to reinstate it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for perfect timing emum! Lets hope those boys are lying in wait ready to intercept!


----------



## ickle pand

Loving the new tickers :)

I'm feeling a bit emotional just now, my Dad just emailed me to tell me that my SIL's mum died this morning. It was expected, she's had cancer for years and they were told a few weeks ago that there was nothing more they could do and it was just a matter of time. Being so close to mothers day just makes it that little bit worse though. It's silly that I'm so upset because I only met the woman once and I'm not that close to my SIL but it just makes me think about losing my mum and I really don't know what I'd do without her. My ex lost his mum when we were together and it's bringing back how awful that was too. I've sent my brother a text to let them know that I'm thinking of them etc and I'll call him tonight. I'm just feeling a bit useless.


----------



## pichi

Ickle I'll have a proper look when I get home for you.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ickle sorry to hear about the loss :(..
Hope the girls that have been feeling sick get to feeling better soon.
Also for those with new pregnancy anxiety I truly hope you can find way to relax and keep your mind off of it, I cant only imagine how hard it must be. I know how hard it was for me the first time to stop worrying but I just kept thinking that if something is going to happen it is going to no matter what I think about it..and worrying is no good.
my day at work sucked I'm hoping today is better!!the weather has been amazing here but even that didn't lift my spirits yesterday..went yo the doc and he said everything looks good and got blood taken to make sure hcg goes down to 0 which it has to b close if not. I asked the doc about high fertility after mc and he said no!! I'm hoping he is wrong. Since I'm already done bleeding we are gonna go at it like champs cause we don't have a clue what's up with my body anymore.anyway hope all u ladies have a wonderful day. Baby dust and stickiness to all!!!


----------



## kelly1973

whats a ticker sorry to sound dumb xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly a ticker is the countdown banner for pregnancy or weight loss etc that you can see under people's posts. 
Ickle, sorry to hear of your sis in laws mum. You're not silly to be upset, it's always horrible to hear of something like that happening to someone you are close to, especially like you say this close to mothers day.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - hope you are okay. Even though you may not have been close you will empathise with your SIL and can understand what she will be going through and that will be upsetting to you, especially like you said, this close to Mothers Day.

Hi Kelly and Courtney.

Countney - there was retrospective study done in Scotland that did show a higher incidence of pg's post mc and also better outomes (I'm not sure on that last point, might be makng that bit up) within a 6 month time frame. There are so many examples on here and other FS have mentioned it to their patients that it can't be wrong.


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

i hope you are all well. 

i have been away for a few days, i missed so much!

i had another scan yesterday and it seems to be good news! the tech wasn't able to tell me much but she was fantastic. so much better at this scan than either of the other 2 i had. the tech told me little bits because she was teaching a student at the time. usually i hate that but this time she had to explain things so i got to hear a bunch. :) it sounds like my uterine lining is good for this stage in my cycle if they count march 1 as cd 1 since that is the day i took misoprostol. they also told me that i have a slightly retroverted uterus. hopefully that is ok. she told me that she isn't allowed to say anything but she said "put it this way, if i was concerned i would be seeing the radiologist right now about it" :) she said she would send the report to the radiologist and that i should get a report at my dr by early next week. makes me feel so much better. :)

finally feel like i am moving on.

i have had pains on my right side for a few days now and have had a little bit of spotting yesterday and the day before. i wonder if i could possibly have ov then? i wasn't doing opk's since i just took the misoprostol 12 days before so i didn't know when i would ov or get af. i usually get ov spotting. is it possible to ov that soon after a mc?? i guess i will know if i get af in 2 weeks. :) 

i can't wait to start ttc again!

sending tons of sticky :dust: to the newly pg ladies!! 

sending tons of :dust: to the rest of us :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news TS! I hope you are ovulating and can start ttc again soon. Spoke to the doc, she thought everything was ok. More details in my journal but basically no action required.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - so glad the scan went well and with good news, and I hope that spotting is just AF trying to make an appearance so the sooner the better for you ttc again!


----------



## too_scared

thank you ladies! :)

that is good news, right Mrs. Miggins?


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab news mrsmig!! Will you get progesterone checked again this month?


----------



## ickle pand

Lots of good news :) 

My ovaries are aching today :( I feel really bloated too. I hope this disappears soon.


----------



## Anxiously

Hello ladies how are you feeling today? Lozdi hope you're feeling better now!

AFM, I'm going out on a limb here and self-declare CD14 as my OV day and CBFM as rubbish this cycle. My temps remained high and today I felt fatigued, slight nausea, and my boobs nearly killed me during gym. I'll give it one more day before I force a crosshair on FF.

I also visited the doc to send my urine sample for a culture review, and asked her about the antibiotics. She confirmed that it will not affect the menstrual cycle/ovulation.


----------



## kelly1973

good news mrs miggs

ts yeh now you can join the chase xxx
well had spotting ever so slightly so guess thats the witch herself do i count this as cd1 or do i wait till im heavier?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wait till its full red flow to count as cd1. 
I think it's good news! I had kind of geared myself up for "this is low" and then take a magic pill to fix it. I never got offered more tests. I am just going to keep trying I think.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hmm. I would ask for a repeat 7dpo progesterone check just to make sure it was a one off.


----------



## kelly1973

ive got it into my head that my uterus is broken in some way i was told on the 10th dec 2011 about mmc started bleeding on the 15th dec and didnt stop untill the 15th feb thats when i got the all clear i bled for all that time and noticed that all the people that had natrual mmc didnt bleed for that amount of time am so worried its ruined my chances, desperate for my own sticky bean.


----------



## ickle pand

Anxiously - it does sound like you're post-ov now. Hopefully, if you don't get a BFP this month, your chart will be easier to interpret!

Kelly - wait until it's a full flow because spotting might not come to anything.


----------



## Anxiously

Kelly your uterus is not broken! Everyone's body responds to a mmc differently. I didn't bleed at all during my mmc, not a spot! I had to undergo an uterus evac since my body was not purging naturally. Your prolonged bleeding from Dec-Feb is probably your body's natural way of ensuring that your uterus is cleared out properly.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I agrees with Anxiously. the body does all sort of strange things after mc and can bleed for vary lengths of time, each person is different and takes longer for things to settle down. Have you had a follow up scan to show that everthing had passed, sorry if you have mentioned this before.


----------



## Becktoria

HiLadies can I join you? Had stillbirth at36 weeks due to complete placenta abruption. Have now also gone through a missed miscarriage and had d&c done 3 weeks ago. I'm waiting for my first af to ttc. All my family keep telling me it's too soon and my body needs a rest coz I've been through enough but I'm so desperate for my rainbow. Haven't really got anyone to talk to apart from the lovely ladies on the forum. Also my best friend has just told me she is pregnant which made me feel so jealous couldn't help it. 
Do you know if anyone who have tried straight after miscarriage and had healthy pregnancy. Do u think I'm more likely to miscarry if I try straight away and I've had d&c? Don't you just wish you had a crystal ball!!!!! Sorry for all the questions xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Becktoria, I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: your family mean well I;m sure but it doesn't help does it when all you want to do is ttc again. I don't think you are more likely to mc again if you try right away- not at all, on the contrary, women are often more fertile after a loss although not many docs will admit to that, just some specialists! You have to do what feels right to you, and your family shall just have to support you through it! I waited til AF after me mmc, and I caught eggy straight after- fingers eyes and everything else crossed that you will too. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Becktoria. So sorry for your losses, I can't imagine how horrendous that must have been for you. A lot of us started trying straight after our losses, some were successful straight away, some got pregnant after 1st AF, and some of us have been trying a while but we have all helped each other along the way as nobody understands how it feels like other people who have been there. Lots of my friends are pregnant as well and I really sympathise with you there. It's hard.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have rung the doctors back, and asked for my doctor to ring me back tomorrow. I'll ask if the progesterone can be repeated.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, were all tests ok? I know I should know as I read back but I'm still not quite right and my brain seems to be on vacation.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well sort of. The progesterone came back low but she said not to worry as it can be inconclusive with only doing one test. So if that's the case why do it?


----------



## Lozdi

I think they do that one just to check you ovulated?


----------



## pichi

hi girls.

Mrs Migs - glad to hear everything is good :)

sorry for all those new people who have suffered losses :cry:

Ickle: have a look at the coastal Scents Palettes - they're cheap but from what i have heard they are SUPER pigmented for being so cheap!

:waves: hi to everyone else i've missed. trying to catch up after being at work :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I've seen them pichi but I thought they'd be crap with being so cheap. I'll have another look though. Thanks x


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - I agrees with Anxiously. the body does all sort of strange things after mc and can bleed for vary lengths of time, each person is different and takes longer for things to settle down. Have you had a follow up scan to show that everthing had passed, sorry if you have mentioned this before.

yes had the all clear on the 15th march :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> I've seen them pichi but I thought they'd be crap with being so cheap. I'll have another look though. Thanks x

the Kat von D palettes are really nice but quite small


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly I am sure that your body is just trying to get back on track. One of our other ladies on here bled for a long time before getting back to normal. Feeling that your body is not right is normal and hopefully once AF starts you can start to move forward which I don't think you able to at the moment. :hugs:

Mum here now so my postings maybe sporadic, mainly when getting a few minutes on the loo!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have a nice time with your Mum Pink.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum has been quiet today. She must have been busy getting the boys in the barracks.


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Pink!

Pichi - I'm going to go for one of the Coastal Scents palettes, just got to pick which one of the 5 big ones to go for now :)


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly I am sure that your body is just trying to get back on track. One of our other ladies on here bled for a long time before getting back to normal. Feeling that your body is not right is normal and hopefully once AF starts you can start to move forward which I don't think you able to at the moment. :hugs:
> 
> Mum here now so my postings maybe sporadic, mainly when getting a few minutes on the loo!

is the lady on this thread ?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She was but she doesn't post on here now. She really went through the mill. I post on a thread she occasionally posts on, I could ask her to give you a shout if you like?


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum has been quiet today. She must have been busy getting the boys in the barracks.

:haha: I wish! The general is snoring away beside me on the sofa at the moment and has been most of the evening


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Give him a gentle prod and get him to start polishing his bayonet ready for action! :winkwink:


----------



## Anxiously

Mrs Miggins said:


> Give him a gentle prod and get him to start polishing his bayonet ready for action! :winkwink:

LOL! And then a sniper rifle for the win :)


----------



## elm

:rofl:

TS - all sounding very positive there :hugs: x

Becktoria :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry for your loses, can't imagine how hard that was for you loads of :dust: heading your way :hugs: I read the miscarriage association leaflet and it said that there's no physical reason not to ttc straight away if there's no other medical issues. Another thing I read said that the 6 months after a miscarriage is the best time to conceive or something like that x

Weird cm and a bit of spotting here but no af, although I've had some worse cramping tonight so I'm hopeful.

Come on CD1!!! Hope we get there together Kelly :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

kelly1973 said:


> good news mrs miggs
> 
> ts yeh now you can join the chase xxx
> well had spotting ever so slightly so guess thats the witch herself do i count this as cd1 or do i wait till im heavier?

Spotting doesn't count as cycle day one only when you actually flow or at least that's what I read??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Sorry becktoria I am sendind you a ton:dust::dust:so that you can enjoy a bundle of joy at the end of a rainbow. Kelly I'm somewhat in the same boat..you bleed a lot but I only bled a tiny bit so I'm scared that that will effect me? As the other ladies said everyone is different and I'm sure our bodies will get back to normal soon. I'm still spotting
g a bit but it had been less than a week so I cant expect much else I'm waiting for ten days and gonna start sending in the troops and doing opossum again just yo see. I usedto get positives on. Cd14 but ill have to start testing again until I regulate.


----------



## sarah_anne

Becktoria said:


> HiLadies can I join you? Had stillbirth at36 weeks due to complete placenta abruption. Have now also gone through a missed miscarriage and had d&c done 3 weeks ago. I'm waiting for my first af to ttc. All my family keep telling me it's too soon and my body needs a rest coz I've been through enough but I'm so desperate for my rainbow. Haven't really got anyone to talk to apart from the lovely ladies on the forum. Also my best friend has just told me she is pregnant which made me feel so jealous couldn't help it.
> Do you know if anyone who have tried straight after miscarriage and had healthy pregnancy. Do u think I'm more likely to miscarry if I try straight away and I've had d&c? Don't you just wish you had a crystal ball!!!!! Sorry for all the questions xxxx

Hi Becktoria. I don't know how far along you were when you miscarried, but I miscarried at 5w3d and then got pregnant again without an AF in between. I'm now 15w2d and everything has been fine so far. Since you had a D&C you might want to wait since I don't know how much uterine lining they would have removed, but you can ask your doctor for a scan in a little while to tell you if there's enough to support implantation. I don't think there's an additional risk of miscarriage if you get pregnant right after a D&C, but I think there's a chance that the fertilized egg won't implant. That's what I seem to remember reading anyway. Good luck to you!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Becktoria, I had a D&C too and my doc asked me to wait for my 1st natural cycle to be over before I try again. I haven't been successful though, my cycles were thrown off after the procedure and I guess I have to just wait for my body to normalise.


----------



## pinksmarties

Bectoria, so sorry for your losses. Heartbreaking story. I agree with everything Sarah-anne said. I had ERPC and became pg the first cycle after first AF but mc at 5 weeks. I can't be sure but think I might not have has sufficient lining to support the bean. Some people do go one to have successful pg straight after surgery but it is entirely up to you.:hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> :rofl:
> 
> TS - all sounding very positive there :hugs: x
> 
> Becktoria :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry for your loses, can't imagine how hard that was for you loads of :dust: heading your way :hugs: I read the miscarriage association leaflet and it said that there's no physical reason not to ttc straight away if there's no other medical issues. Another thing I read said that the 6 months after a miscarriage is the best time to conceive or something like that x
> 
> Weird cm and a bit of spotting here but no af, although I've had some worse cramping tonight so I'm hopeful.
> 
> Come on CD1!!! Hope we get there together Kelly :hugs:

im with you all the way xx:ninja:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> She was but she doesn't post on here now. She really went through the mill. I post on a thread she occasionally posts on, I could ask her to give you a shout if you like?

maybe best not to fetch it all up for her again,has she since had a baby then?


----------



## kelly1973

CortneyMarie said:


> Sorry becktoria I am sendind you a ton:dust::dust:so that you can enjoy a bundle of joy at the end of a rainbow. Kelly I'm somewhat in the same boat..you bleed a lot but I only bled a tiny bit so I'm scared that that will effect me? As the other ladies said everyone is different and I'm sure our bodies will get back to normal soon. I'm still spotting
> g a bit but it had been less than a week so I cant expect much else I'm waiting for ten days and gonna start sending in the troops and doing opossum again just yo see. I usedto get positives on. Cd14 but ill have to start testing again until I regulate.

whats opossum?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm absolutely fuming today! Excuse my language but my brother is a complete twat! I'm totally disgusted with him. As I said yesterday, his MIL died yesterday morning. He picked his wife up from work and took her home (they live about 50 miles from where she's from and she doesn't drive) My dad got a phone call from her at 10.30pm to say my brother had gone out at 2pm and she hadn't been able to get hold of him since. 

How can he do that to her when she needs him most? I can't understand how we grew up in the same house and he's turned out to be the complete opposite of me. 

I'm just gobsmacked!


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly1973 said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry becktoria I am sendind you a ton:dust::dust:so that you can enjoy a bundle of joy at the end of a rainbow. Kelly I'm somewhat in the same boat..you bleed a lot but I only bled a tiny bit so I'm scared that that will effect me? As the other ladies said everyone is different and I'm sure our bodies will get back to normal soon. I'm still spotting
> g a bit but it had been less than a week so I cant expect much else I'm waiting for ten days and gonna start sending in the troops and doing opossum again just yo see. I usedto get positives on. Cd14 but ill have to start testing again until I regulate.
> 
> whats opossum?Click to expand...

I'm guessing its SMEP, and the spell checker has altered it!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I would be the same, he doesn't sound like very supportive person. Who would leave someone after such a close loss? Is he home now? Maybe he just can't ope with stuff like that but that is still no excuse to leave her alone.


----------



## ickle pand

She texted my Dad to say that she'd managed to contact him, but that's the last I heard. My Dad's going to have a word with him today. It is a hard thing to deal with, my ex's mum died very suddenly when we were together, he was only 16 and his little brother was only 7 at the time. I was much younger than my brother is now (he's 37) and I coped. When I did struggle, I went to my parents house for a hour or so cried my eyes out and got myself back together and went back there because the 3 of them needed me. 

There's just no excuse for not even answering her calls and texts. You just suck it up when the people that you love need you. I sent him a text saying that I'd been through the same thing and that if needed to talk to let me know but didn't even get a thanks message back. He's awful at replying to texts - I text him a while ago because I heard he'd found out something that mum thought he already knew and it had really upset him. So I text him to find out how he was doing. No reply. Nevermind that the same time she'd told him that I'd lost a baby and he never bothered to text to see how I was doing. 

Sorry I'm ranting now so I'll stop. I just can't believe that we came from the same parents and were brought up in the same house!


----------



## mohini12

ickle-very unfair and rude behave of your brother.but you need not feel sorry about him.sometimes nature of a person is different from his family or his brother or sister.its very natural.but when we love someone and feel his or her need in our hardtime and he ignore.we feel helpless.


----------



## CortneyMarie

kelly1973 said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry becktoria I am sendind you a ton:dust::dust:so that you can enjoy a bundle of joy at the end of a rainbow. Kelly I'm somewhat in the same boat..you bleed a lot but I only bled a tiny bit so I'm scared that that will effect me? As the other ladies said everyone is different and I'm sure our bodies will get back to normal soon. I'm still spotting
> g a bit but it had been less than a week so I cant expect much else I'm waiting for ten days and gonna start sending in the troops and doing opossum again just yo see. I usedto get positives on. Cd14 but ill have to start testing again until I regulate.
> 
> whats opossum?Click to expand...

Sorry my laptop is broke so ive been using my kindle alley so I'm always having typos but I meant opks. Sorry to all that have to decided my nonsense.


----------



## elm

:hugs: ickle - hope everything is as ok as it can be at your brothers house now.

Kelly - CD1 here, hope it is for you too xx I don't know if it's related (as can never tell) but I've taken vitex (agnus castus) for the past three days along with raspberry leaf tea. 

Cortney everyone is different in terms of bleeding, my womb lining was thick when I was scanned (2cm I think?) and I didn't bleed enough after the scan to get rid of all that - what can happen is your body absorbs it x


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> :hugs: ickle - hope everything is as ok as it can be at your brothers house now.
> 
> Kelly - CD1 here, hope it is for you too xx I don't know if it's related (as can never tell) but I've taken vitex (agnus castus) for the past three days along with raspberry leaf tea.
> 
> Cortney everyone is different in terms of bleeding, my womb lining was thick when I was scanned (2cm I think?) and I didn't bleed enough after the scan to get rid of all that - what can happen is your body absorbs it x

cd1 for me too whats agnus catus ill try anything. ok in this together :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

yeh! Sachin Tendulkar the great indian cricketer create history by making 100 centuries.we proud of him.what a day for india.


----------



## elm

kelly1973 said:


> cd1 for me too whats agnus catus ill try anything. ok in this together :hugs:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Happy CD1!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I took agnus castus in the hope that it would kick start af, it can sort out cycles and hormones and stuff if they're not regular etc (I think!), not recommended during pregnancy most people stop after ov I think? 

Just been updating my ticker and doing all clicky links so feeling all technical.

Great cricket news for you mohini!!! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm quite chuffed with my chart today :) I'm up to 16 pregnancy points on FF and that's me only 6DPO. Still getting weird cramps. They're not sore just a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> cd1 for me too whats agnus catus ill try anything. ok in this together :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Happy CD1!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> I took agnus castus in the hope that it would kick start af, it can sort out cycles and hormones and stuff if they're not regular etc (I think!), not recommended during pregnancy most people stop after ov I think?
> 
> Just been updating my ticker and doing all clicky links so feeling all technical.
> 
> Great cricket news for you mohini!!! :flower:Click to expand...

i wana do a ticker ooooh complicating how do i do one


----------



## ickle pand

Just click on one that shows what you want to show Kelly, I've got different ones from different sites, although I think you have to chart for the fertility friend one. The sites will talk you through what you have to do to set it up. You end up with a link that you paste in your signature (which is in User CP). They may give you 2 links, an https one and a bbCode one. You want the bbCode one for here :) Let us know if you get stuck.


----------



## Anxiously

Woo! Reverted my FF settings to advanced mode and got my crosshair! CBFM, you've been a let down! 

Not been feeling too good these 2 days though...


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for CH :)


----------



## pichi

ickle that chart is looking good!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Just click on one that shows what you want to show Kelly, I've got different ones from different sites, although I think you have to chart for the fertility friend one. The sites will talk you through what you have to do to set it up. You end up with a link that you paste in your signature (which is in User CP). They may give you 2 links, an https one and a bbCode one. You want the bbCode one for here :) Let us know if you get stuck.

cool i did that and its saved in my signature and i can see little pic but how do i get it to show on my quotes like everyone else


----------



## ickle pand

It's there Kelly :) Your signature automically gets added to your posts.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> It's there Kelly :) Your signature automically gets added to your posts.

doh.:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, that's a lovely looking chart! Sorry you are upset with your brother, I'm just going to be incredibly sexist here and say - bloody men!!
Mohini, great news on the 100th century! Fab cricketing day for India. 
Pichi how are you today?
Pink spoke to you on your journal but hope you are having a nice time with your mum. 
Kelly, no, the lady hasn't had a bfp or baby yet, all this happened quite recently. 
Elm, yippee for cd1!!!! Let the chase commence!
Cortney - I am giggling at opossum. 
Emum- boys in the barracks?
Loz I hope you are feeling better. 
Afm, cd13, another high on cbfm and lines starting to get darker on opks. Hoping for a peak tomorrow. I think I will be disappointed if I don't get one. It's my short cycle and I'm expecting to ovulate on cd15. 
Dtd last night but will probably leave it tonight and do it a couple of times if I get the peak. I think what I have been doing previously, which was not really bothering unless it was my fertile week and then going at it like billy-oh isn't the best, it certainly hasn't worked so far. 
The doctor rang back today and is going to do blood tests for a few months and see me again when we have 3 or 4 results so we get a better picture. Don't know why she didn't suggest that yesterday and I have had to ask for it, but at least she will do it.


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle I'm sorry your brother is not behaving as he should in this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I just hope he gets himself together for her sake.

I keep having food cravings everytime I think about what he did, which is interesting. I didn't realise I ate when I was stressed, I thought it was more of a comfort thing. Definitely need to discuss this in the next counselling session.


----------



## Emum

Ickle, my brother is a plank too. I do wonder how we grew up together and ended up so differently! He has a 17 year old and is separated but not divorced from his wife for about 6 years now and has behaved appallingly, not paying maintenance and just behaving disrespectfully to her. I actually haven't seen my brother now for about 4 years, and I don't miss him in the slightest. Up until about a year ago, I was sad about that, and then discovered he had conned my elderly parents out of money (used their cashpoint card without their permission) leaving them in a lot of debt, which I had to pay off for them, and it was the final nail in the coffin for us.

Mrs M, the boys started the ascent yesterday morning, but more reinforcements probably won't be sent until tomorrow I'd think. The normandy landing isn't scheduled until mid to end of next week, so I wouldn't want the general to run out of battalions too soon :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We should be 2ww buddies again then Emum! Sorry to hear the story about your brother. It's sad that siblings can end up letting us down so much. My sisters are 20 and 22 years younger than me but I have already dispaired of the youngest, but I think that is just teenage behaviour. I hope she will grow up to have a bit more sense. But if she is anything like me or our Dad I highly doubt it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just seen you said mid to end of next week, so maybe not 2ww buddies this time.


----------



## Lozdi

Ohh Emum how awful of him! I have 2 brothers and I'm very lucky because they are lovely young men and great uncles to my monkeys.

I love all this military dtd talk lol My general can't get his reinforcements into any barracks at the moment, as a hostile cervix is protecting the target area while a mini-general is under construction! :haha:


----------



## mohini12

ickle and Emum-sorry about your brother's careless behavior.how unfair? totally different from you
ladies.


----------



## Anxiously

Lozdi said:


> Ohh Emum how awful of him! I have 2 brothers and I'm very lucky because they are lovely young men and great uncles to my monkeys.
> 
> I love all this military dtd talk lol My general can't get his reinforcements into any barracks at the moment, as a hostile cervix is protecting the target area while a mini-general is under construction! :haha:

Lol Loz, you won't need to do any more attacks since you've conquered! You just built a citadel and all your soldier needs to do is sentry duty. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Anxiously said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Ohh Emum how awful of him! I have 2 brothers and I'm very lucky because they are lovely young men and great uncles to my monkeys.
> 
> I love all this military dtd talk lol My general can't get his reinforcements into any barracks at the moment, as a hostile cervix is protecting the target area while a mini-general is under construction! :haha:
> 
> Lol Loz, you won't need to do any more attacks since you've conquered! You just built a citadel and all your soldier needs to do is sentry duty. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

Emum our brother's sound a lot alike. When he first passed his driving test my mum took out insurance and he was just a named driver on it, a bit dodgy but nevermind. I found out last year that his insurance was still in my mum's name and even worse that they were still paying for it nearly 20 years later! I know they helped out a lot when my niece was young and they didn't have much money, but he'd leave his ex with the baby and go off to see his mates. They split up about 10 years ago and she still resents him for how he treated her. She's married to a lovely man now who is a great stepdad to my niece. My brother just won't grow up.

He can be a lovely guy at times but then he goes and does stuff like this and it's all forgotten. He never bothers to contact me to see how I'm doing, so I'm starting to wonder why I bother with him. I could go on and on about him but I won't bore everyone lol! 

LMAO at the soldier talk. I'm going to have to show DH when I get home before he goes off to play soldiers this weekend :)


----------



## Lozdi

I think I am hormonal. watched neighbours this lunchtime and the TTC story was on again, with Sonya wondering if she should take 'the fertility test' I got a look from OH for shouting at the tv for making it seem to straight forward! 'TEST?! There is no ONE test! Whats the point of doing a story line if they aren't going to do it properly??' :blush:

I also just yelled at my oldests dad because he went to the shop for me and came back with the wrong flavour monster munch. Honestly he has known me for years he should know by now I will only eat pickled onion flavour!

Sorry to rant about such silly things but this is my first bout of negative hormonal outrage that was totally uncalled for! (pickled onion flavour, goodness me its not hard to remember!) :dohh:


----------



## pichi

i've not watched Neighbors in AGES! 

i phoned the midwife today and she's organising an early scan for me at around 8 weeks :) so happy


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi that's great news! I got told no way! I'm so pleased yours is more understanding than mine was. Loz, pickled onion monster munch are the only ones worth eating. Schoolboy error really.


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for early scan! My midwife can't refer for early scans lol had to call the epau myself!

I started a thread a while back for us as we get our bfps, so we can ramble on through first tri without worrying about posting too much pregnancy stuff on this thread. Obviously we are a bunch of friends now so I don't mean we should post nothing on here, but I find the other thread handy too. its:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...after-loss-pma-but-not-taking-granted-34.html

In the pregnancy after a loss forum.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pichi that's great news! I got told no way! I'm so pleased yours is more understanding than mine was. Loz, pickled onion monster munch are the only ones worth eating. Schoolboy error really.

He couldn't understand why beef flavour was wrong! It just is! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I want to join that thread :cry:


----------



## pichi

beef monster munch ftw btw :p

*hops off to new thread*

Mrs Migs we'll keep a seat warm for you :hugs: but i'm sure we won't be sitting long for it to get toasty ;)


----------



## Lozdi

You WILL be joining that thread! :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> I want to join that thread :cry:

me too :cry:


----------



## Lozdi

You will all be on it soon enough! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Me 3. Hopefully we can all join soon.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Me 3. Hopefully we can all join soon.

april is our month xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

kelly1973 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Me 3. Hopefully we can all join soon.
> 
> april is our month xxClick to expand...

Ive got my fingers crossed at least by the end of summer!!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Me too Cortney. We go back to see the fertility specialist in July to look into starting IVF in the autumn so a natural pregnancy before then would be great :)


----------



## hopeithappens

emum, ickle - sorry about your brothers, well i dont mean sorry about them i just mean about what theyve done, its awful

loz - ill swap u we have loadsa pickled onion left, i only like the beef 1s :haha:

and we WILL all be on that thread soon :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 5 weeks Hope!


----------



## too_scared

i also want to join that thread. 

i think we will all be there soon!


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx mrs m

i love all this military talk, wen i ovd i said to oh we need to get busy to get the boys in the barracks, his face was a pic didnt have a clue what i was on bout :haha::haha:


----------



## kelly1973

hopeithappens said:


> thanx mrs m
> 
> i love all this military talk, wen i ovd i said to oh we need to get busy to get the boys in the barracks, his face was a pic didnt have a clue what i was on bout :haha::haha:

ha ha hey hope how are you feeling:thumbup:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi kelly yeah im gd thanx just so so so so tired lol ive always been a bit of a night owl and cd quite easily stay awake til the early hrs sometimes but now i struggle to keep me eyes open past 9, glad to see u finally got ur af today :) ull have ur bfp in no time :)


----------



## elm

Awww, a little apple seed! I want one of those tickers!!

Cramp-o-rama here, it's a proper no messing af that's turned up - not complaining though!!! 

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

AF after a natural mc can be a vicious bitch Elm, but at least you're back on track.


----------



## pichi

My af after mc (this cycle) was so heavy and full of cramping! But just think its your body doing a spring clean for a little bean :)


----------



## ickle pand

My AF's were weird for months, a lot lighter than normal. In fact the last was weird too because it was very heavy and I passed lots of clots and some tissue. I wonder if it was retained since the m/c.

Still having the cramps just above my pubic bone. Trying not to let my imagination get carried away. I think I'll start testing tomorrow lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

oo sounds promising ickle - fingers crossed!! Just remember though 8dpo is very early but your chart is looking good!!


----------



## pichi

Get yourself some superdrug tests hehe


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi said:


> Get yourself some superdrug tests hehe

 :thumbup: yep big recommendations from me too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I got a very early bfp with those last time too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Very disappointed, still reading high on cbfm. I was expecting a peak today :-( I shall see what my opk does later as it was definitely getting darker yesterday.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Me 3. Hopefully we can all join soon.

hey i have more tecnical questions ive started fetility friend but how do i change my chart to c as its on farenheit at min and then how do i add it as a ticker xxxx:shrug:


----------



## pichi

With ff go to chart settings in the top right corner and it will ask about if you want it in celcius or not :) 
and for the a ticker - click on the sharing tab at the top right and there will be an option to make a ticker :)


----------



## ickle pand

I wish there was a Superdrug here! Lol! Might have to go shopping this aft. Got a bfn this morning but at 7 DPO I didn't expect to see anything, just had to POAS. Temp has gone down today. Hoping it's an implantation dip and that it goes back up tomorrow but we'll see. It's so exciting just to be in with a chance after the last 2 cycles.


----------



## pichi

ickle i thought there was a superdrug in Montrose? or is that a semi-chem?

7dpo is super early! even i didn't have a smidgen of a line then heh


----------



## ickle pand

It's a semi chem. I've just looked on their site though and there's a Superdrug in Arbroath so I might make a trip there.

Yeah I know it's stupidly early lol! Just couldn't resist though


----------



## pichi

ah yeah the superdrug is down next to argos :) it's a shame there isn't one by you... semi-chem just isn't the same lol


----------



## ickle pand

No it's crap lol! I don't know Arbroath well so I'll have to figure out how to find it. Thank god for google maps lol! Arbroath has all the good things like Subway, McD's and KFC lol! Although we've got Roos Leap so can't complain. Can you tell I'm missing fatty food just now? Lol!


----------



## pichi

haha. if you park at the CO-op (which is just over the road from Lidl) you can just walk up the road by WHsmith and then turn to your right, head down the high street past M&Co, and superdrug is there next to Argos - a little further down the road is Boots too :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that. That's the carpark I usually use. I'm home alone with bugger to do today so I think I'll go and stock up. I've only got 19 IC's left lol


----------



## kelly1973

hopeithappens said:


> hi kelly yeah im gd thanx just so so so so tired lol ive always been a bit of a night owl and cd quite easily stay awake til the early hrs sometimes but now i struggle to keep me eyes open past 9, glad to see u finally got ur af today :) ull have ur bfp in no time :)


really really hope so im feeling positive so fingers crossed. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

19 ic's!! Well I'm a bit tense this afternoon, I'm an Everton fan and we've just gone 1-0 down against Sunderland in the FA cup quarter final! Come on!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

pinksmarties said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> Get yourself some superdrug tests hehe
> 
> :thumbup: yep big recommendations from me too.Click to expand...

I got super sensitive tests from amazon.com they are called wondflo they are super cheap but they work I got my faint positive 9 Fpo before the m/c. They also have cheap opks that work they even have combine packs...the hcg tests have to be more sensitive then doctors test cuz he said that on Sunday afternoon my blood said 25hgc and on Tuesday I got a super light almost imaginary positive on one..he said their tests only pick up at 20hgc. I'm just saying I'm sure my hcg was lower than that after two days. Either way they are an awesome money saver!! I think I got 25 for 8 dollars.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've heard good things about those but I don't think we can get them in the uk without paying outlandish prices for shipping!


----------



## ickle pand

I keep hearing about dollar tree tests too. Pity Poundland don't seem to do them.


----------



## elm

Afternoon :)

I'm not temping so thinking I'll leave ff for now? I deactivated my account and have a month or so left on it I think? It's not going to tell me anything really if I'm only doing opks is it? 

I've got a ridiculous amount of ic's as I ordered the wrong sensitivity so had to order a load more in hpts.. Prepare for picture spammage at testing time :haha: 

Superdrug do free delivery but that'll probably take too long!!! 
:hugs: x


----------



## Lozdi

Hmmm, the thing I noticed about my AF after mmc/before bfp was its sheer heaviness and the fact it was a full 7 dayer. It was not pretty but felt rather complete, I struggle to find the right word but I guess it felt 'healthy' if you know what I mean. Like my uterus was gearing up to do its thing.


----------



## ickle pand

Back from my trip to Arbroath for Superdrug tests :) Got 4 for £7.99. Can add them to my 19 IC's, 9 CB digi's and 1 Boots digi :blush:

I also bought a new knitting pattern, wool and buttons for my next project. Haven't nearly finished the last one yet though lol!

I keep squeezing my boobs to see if they're sore yet, but nothing yet.


----------



## Lozdi

Your well stocked up!

I'm just about over this cold but the runny/blocked nose persists....thinking about doing a nose blowing ticker as I swear I have blown it over a thousand times in the past 2 days. I'm averaging 1 and a half to 2 loo rolls a day just on nose blowing! I hate it! :growlmad:


----------



## elm

:( Sounds horrible Loz :( :( :(

What are you knitting ickle? I'm rubbish at finishing stuff. Are you on ravelry? I'm going to start a one skein scarf thing next week when I've got some lovely Noro wool for my friends birthday next month :)

af is like you said. Some tiny clots and it probably seems more as I'm using pads (don't normally) as using them feels healthier somehow this month!!

Just waiting for ds & dp to get back from the zoo - missed them!! (it was with a father & child group thing they go to at the childrens centre)

:kiss:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm knitting a baby cardigan Elm. I'm not very good but I enjoy it. Need to find a knitting group so I can get help because my mum lives too far away. I've not long discovered ravelry but this pattern is from there. I love that they have more modern designs that the ones you see in shops. I'll post pics if it turns out ok :)


----------



## kelly1973

Lozdi said:


> Hmmm, the thing I noticed about my AF after mmc/before bfp was its sheer heaviness and the fact it was a full 7 dayer. It was not pretty but felt rather complete, I struggle to find the right word but I guess it felt 'healthy' if you know what I mean. Like my uterus was gearing up to do its thing.

ive always been light and regular, this is my first af since mmc and its very heavy and have loads of cramps very ouchie.:growlmad:


----------



## pichi

kelly1973 said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the thing I noticed about my AF after mmc/before bfp was its sheer heaviness and the fact it was a full 7 dayer. It was not pretty but felt rather complete, I struggle to find the right word but I guess it felt 'healthy' if you know what I mean. Like my uterus was gearing up to do its thing.
> 
> ive always been light and regular, this is my first af since mmc and its very heavy and have loads of cramps very ouchie.:growlmad:Click to expand...

this was how mine was too - you feel so much lighter after it though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle they sell pregnancy tests in Poundland here, in packs of 2 but they are only about 25 mouse.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Miu....not mouse..fecking auto correct.


----------



## pichi

hah i'd like to see 25 mouse squished in those wee packets :haha:

really random question but, does anyone know where to get a decent small duvet cover from? i want to get rid of the doodle's sleeping bag and start with a cover... i bought a HK cover from Next for her :blush: just need the duvet :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok, not worth it then if they're only 25 mouse 

I did another test before tea. I'm getting a bit bored of the diet food, so I tested to see if I had to have it or if I could get something "normal" lol! I'll use one of the superdrug ones tomorrow.

These cramps are annoying me now. I keep telling my belly that if it's a beany then burrow in deep and cause all the pain and discomfort you want, but if not then quit it lol


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - We got our duvet from Debenhams and it was really good. John Lewis would be another good bet. Maybe Dunelm Mill too.


----------



## pichi

ah, would never have thought of debenhams - i think i have vouchers too :D thanks for that. LOVE dunelm mill :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If its a cotbed size one you want Pichi I got mine from Asda.


----------



## pichi

i bought a cover from Next and i never even checked the size :dohh: i bet it's for a single bed... but yeah a toddler size quilt. i'll have a looky in Asda, thanks mrs Migs!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a bit of a hassle finding a cover for it actually, you would think more places sell them.


----------



## pichi

i've bought a single - so it will do her when she's like 5! lol. i'll just make a Jr cover, i will just have to get the sewing machine out when i'm making a cot bedding set :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Happy Mothers Day to the Mummies among us, and to the mummies to be. Next year, we will ALL be celebrating it together. 
Good old Mark has got up early to finish making the mothers day present for me to give to my mum! He has put some videos we took of her to music, like of me bringing her down the stairs on Christmas morning to see that father Christmas had been, and her opening her presents, to Christmassy music, and a few other clips and made a little video montage on a DVD. I am absolutely hopeless with anything like that and wouldn't know where to start. 
I am wondering with my cbfm this morning to stick with fmu like I have been doing or whether to try smu at about 10? I feel I may get a peak with smu but don't want to upset it as I have used fmu all cycle? (going to have to go and wee in a cup and save fmu anyway as I'm bursting! 
Ickle, have you tested yet? Mothers day would be a fab day to get a bfp. 
(trying not to think about the fact that it was mothers day last year I started bleeding which was the start of my first mc. I am going to spare a thought for that one on the actual date, I don't want mothers day to become a day for sad thoughts, it's about my mum, and my daughter)


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Mrs Miggins, not sure if smu will give you the best cbfm reading since it may not be as concentrated as fmu. But I've read that smu can be used if you have at least 4 hours in between.

My fingers are so itching to reach for those HPTs!


----------



## ickle pand

Just tested but Superdrug and IC are both bfn's :( Looking forward to DH getting home cos I'm feeling a bit sad because this should've been my first mothers day. My fur baby is being a little shit this morning as well for some reason lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Next year Ickle. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning all! Happy Mothers Day to the Mummies among us, and to the mummies to be. Next year, we will ALL be celebrating it together.
> Good old Mark has got up early to finish making the mothers day present for me to give to my mum! He has put some videos we took of her to music, like of me bringing her down the stairs on Christmas morning to see that father Christmas had been, and her opening her presents, to Christmassy music, and a few other clips and made a little video montage on a DVD. I am absolutely hopeless with anything like that and wouldn't know where to start.
> I am wondering with my cbfm this morning to stick with fmu like I have been doing or whether to try smu at about 10? I feel I may get a peak with smu but don't want to upset it as I have used fmu all cycle? (going to have to go and wee in a cup and save fmu anyway as I'm bursting!
> Ickle, have you tested yet? Mothers day would be a fab day to get a bfp.
> (trying not to think about the fact that it was mothers day last year I started bleeding which was the start of my first mc. I am going to spare a thought for that one on the actual date, I don't want mothers day to become a day for sad thoughts, it's about my mum, and my daughter)

hey mrs migg sorry to be a pain can you explain the abbrieviations i really want to learn :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Kelly. 
Cbfm - Clearblue fertility monitor. 
Fmu - first morning urine
Smu - second morning urine

Were there any more? Somewhere on this site in the welcome section there is a key to all the abbreviations we use. When I first joined I felt like I was reading Greek, and was constantly asking for things to be explained. Now it's like my mother tongue :haha:
Still no sodding peak :growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly - here's the thread with all the abbreviations https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Just ask if there's any you're not sure of though :)


----------



## Emum

Mrs M, you only have about a 2 hour window to use your CBFM, so unless you get up extra early to get rid of your FMU so that your SMU is 4 hours old and still within the 2 hour test window the monitor won't read your stick anyway. But this is your first month using it isn't it? It doesn't always give a peak in the first month as it needs to learn what is a high LH reading for you. It is a comparative system unlike OPKs which are absolute so after a few months CBFM should be more reliable but in the first few months it's a good idea to use OPKs too as a back up.


----------



## elm

Happy mothers day everyone xxx 

Sounds like a lovely present mrs m. Sounds like you might have peaked? Are you getting enough bding in?! 

I got spirit babies in the post yesterday and I have only got the last chapter left to read. Ive found it to be really lovely and reassuring. I'll write about it properly in my journal later or put it in a spoiler thing or something. 

Need to move really, I've been drinking coffee and eating chocolate for breakfast in bed :). Visiting family today, might let dp visit his on his own later. 

Af is loads less heavy and not painful at all now. How's yours doing Kelly? 

Sorry about your bfn ickle, hope that isn't the final answer xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. My window for the cbfm is around 8am. This morning I collected the fmu at around 6.30/45, and used it at around 7.30. I've been using opks as well and they are looking like I will get my surge later today, so I shall see what happens.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh, Emum, nice ticker! Elm, hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Its official yesterday was one of the worst days ever that had little silver linings!! I had glum Friday woke up yesterday and was feeling hopeless so the boy and his daughter hung out at his grams while I went to the river with some coffee and really enjoyed the morning in the sun. Came back into town and felt down right prickly didn't want to be around them at all but diet want to be alone either..I'm so upset that all my friends are prego and know nothing of what I'm going through!! Woo I came home to grab some food and head back out into the woods...slipped on some gravel and really messed my knee up!!! GRRRRRRR andOUCH it hurts!! Ended up warming up to the boy after putting him through hell and we kayaked for the first time which was awesome!!! I live being on the river its so peaceful. The day ended well and al far I feel good this morning although its mothers day and a week since my m/c!! Sorry ladies for diary entry just had to vent anyway ive been opk testing the past few days and nothing bit I kind of figured its early we are gonna start being today anyway and to every or every other day until a few days after the positive opks..lets hope I get a positive I seen ladies that said they didn't o after their Ms!! Hope all is well with all you ladies Happy Mother's day to all the mommies out there!!


----------



## Anxiously

Happy mothers day to all!


----------



## Lozdi

Happy mothers and mothers-to be day Ladies! I know this is not an easy day for some of you, but you must stay strong, because next mothers day will be hectic with sticky babies and flung porridge! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Lozdi said:


> Happy mothers and mothers-to be day Ladies! I know this is not an easy day for some of you, but you must stay strong, because next mothers day will be hectic with sticky babies and flung porridge! :flower::hugs:

I wish there's a "Like" button that I can click on posts! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cortney, don't apologise for the vent, it's what we're all here for! I came into town with my mum for a short walk, I really should know better. Mum can't walk past a shop without going in! I brought the dog so I'm sat outside Lidl and it's cold! Nice to be out in the spring sunshine though. Mum loved her DVD.


----------



## too_scared

Anxiously said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Happy mothers and mothers-to be day Ladies! I know this is not an easy day for some of you, but you must stay strong, because next mothers day will be hectic with sticky babies and flung porridge! :flower::hugs:
> 
> I wish there's a "Like" button that I can click on posts! :wacko:Click to expand...

me too! :D

it is not mother's day here in canada until may.

happy mother's day and mother's to be day to all you ladies in the UK!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
happy mother Day to all.
hi pichi,Anx,mrs migg,ickle and everyone else.
Ickle-sorry you feeling low today.hope Bfn move to Bfp in coming days.
mrs migg-so sorry you had bad memories of mother day last year.but your DH made it wonderfull today.relax and enjoy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mohini. It's been a lovely day today. I'm really not sure what's going on this cycle, my opks were darker 2 days ago and yesterday than they have been today. My temps have been very consistent so maybe I'm having an annovulatory cycle?


----------



## ickle pand

Your only on CD15, far too early to think about an anovulatory cycle :)


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> Happy mothers day everyone xxx
> 
> Sounds like a lovely present mrs m. Sounds like you might have peaked? Are you getting enough bding in?!
> 
> I got spirit babies in the post yesterday and I have only got the last chapter left to read. Ive found it to be really lovely and reassuring. I'll write about it properly in my journal later or put it in a spoiler thing or something.
> 
> Need to move really, I've been drinking coffee and eating chocolate for breakfast in bed :). Visiting family today, might let dp visit his on his own later.
> 
> Af is loads less heavy and not painful at all now. How's yours doing Kelly?
> 
> Sorry about your bfn ickle, hope that isn't the final answer xxx


really heavy never had an af like this in my life, very ouchie, wats your plan of action for the month ahead?


----------



## elm

Mrs M your previous months look good for you not having ov'ed yet? Hopefully you'll get your peak tomorrow or very soon :hugs: xxx

Kelly - my plan of action is to do lots of opks and bd around the right time I hope. I'm not temping this month - ds keeps getting in our bed in the early hours of the morning so I'm sure that'd effect it. Will decide on a month by month basis I think. Feeling quite relaxed about the whole thing at the moment (sure that will change!!!). I think reading that book helped. 

Hope things improve for you soon. What are your plans? Have you got a clearblue? :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Mohini. It's been a lovely day today. I'm really not sure what's going on this cycle, my opks were darker 2 days ago and yesterday than they have been today. My temps have been very consistent so maybe I'm having an annovulatory cycle?

I think you just need a friend to ovulate with you and share that horrible 2ww with :flower: No peak for me yet either and OPK tonight was also negative but I am hoping for a peak within the next couple of days, so lets hold hands and jump off that peak together again this month :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> Mrs M your previous months look good for you not having ov'ed yet? Hopefully you'll get your peak tomorrow or very soon :hugs: xxx
> 
> Kelly - my plan of action is to do lots of opks and bd around the right time I hope. I'm not temping this month - ds keeps getting in our bed in the early hours of the morning so I'm sure that'd effect it. Will decide on a month by month basis I think. Feeling quite relaxed about the whole thing at the moment (sure that will change!!!). I think reading that book helped.
> 
> Hope things improve for you soon. What are your plans? Have you got a clearblue? :hugs:

what type of book is it, i really need to calm down this month as think i pput too much pressure on oh which made the opposite happen to what we wanted..... this is my first time temping so guna see how i get on with it think im just guna do as much as i can without too much pressure. all sounds good but when it comes down to it im guna be a nitemare :shrug:


----------



## elm

spirit babies, link in my journal - don't think it's for everyone, I think I've read it at the right time - don't think I'd have bought it a few months ago x

I'm eating far too much at the moment. Is everyone still running? I've got bodged legs that need lots of massage and gentle exercise :( Going to try and walk lots this week instead. Will get my mbt trainers out (like fitflops)

x


----------



## kelly1973

does anyone know if its ok to have reflexology whenttc as always fancied it and guna treat myself


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

I feel as if I have eaten my weight in food these last few days Mum has been here and she isn't going home till Tuesday. So elm I can definitaley say I have not been running/exercising!

Going to read back the post I have missed.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi ladies, happy mothers day, hope u's have all enjoyed it, i dont mean that to sound insensitive coz i know ppl have had not nice things happen on mothers day but heres to us all having our little bundles by next mothers day :)

had an awful dream lastnyt i was preg (that wasnt the awful bit :haha:) and i found out my oh had fathered twins by some1else who was a month behind me and he decided to go b with her, gd job i trust him :haha:, but i woke up and thankfully realised it was a dream b4 i battered him over the head, must of been coz i was thinkin bout twins yesterday as ohs grandma was a twin it skipped his parents generation, and my ds lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - I don't really remember many of my dreams but there are times, along time ago, that I have dreams about OH going off with someone else and it has taken me a while for me not to be angry with him when he wakes up, despite me knowing thats he would never do that!


----------



## hopeithappens

i was still angry just resisted the urge to smack him 1 :haha: but in al fairness i did go off with a bloke he used to work with the other week, that was his dream not mine, he woke up the next morning and said i hate you, how romantic :haha:


----------



## elm

:rofl: Maybe you should have a revenge affair tonight?! x


----------



## kelly1973

BIN STALKING PEOPLES CHARTS AND GUESSING THE RED LINES ARE WHAT PEOPLE ARE CALLING CROSSHAIRS WHAT ARE THESE AND DOES CHART DO THIS AUTOMATICALLY FOR YOU SORRY FOR ALL THE QUESTIONS JUST WANA GET MY CHART RIGHT ooops caps lock on


----------



## elm

FF puts them in when it's decided when you ovulated (can be a few days after you have if I remember rightly?) it goes on your temps, cm and opk results I think x


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig is the expert on reflexology. It is okay to do up to ov I think, but not after. I hope she can tell you more.

FF will put in the CH after 3 days of elevated temps post ov (3dpo). Solid red line are for when FF is sure thats when you ov'd. Dotted red lines are when there may be some uncertainty (erratic temps, cm/opk that don't correspond) and blue lines are when you have manually inserted lines yourself.


----------



## Emum

Yes, the red cross is put in automatically by FF when it detects ovulation by 3 consecutive high temperatures. FF does a very good tutorial kelly. Why not sign up for this as it will teach you all you need to know and much much more about charting and fertility signs in general!


----------



## hopeithappens

elm - thats such a gd idea now just trying to think who i should pick :haha:

kelly - im no expert on charting but ff does do it automatically once theres a temp drop and ur temp rises after the 3rd rise or something along those lines it puts in the crosshairs, but theres plenty ppl on this thread who can explain it better than me :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mohini. It's been a lovely day today. I'm really not sure what's going on this cycle, my opks were darker 2 days ago and yesterday than they have been today. My temps have been very consistent so maybe I'm having an annovulatory cycle?
> 
> I think you just need a friend to ovulate with you and share that horrible 2ww with :flower: No peak for me yet either and OPK tonight was also negative but I am hoping for a peak within the next couple of days, so lets hold hands and jump off that peak together again this month :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw Emum :cry: it's a deal. :hugs: let's hope we both get that peak soon and those boys do their stuff.


----------



## Anxiously

Argh, FF automatically moved my OV day from CD14 to CD11! Didnt know it can actually do that! So disappointed now since i couldnt get to BD from CD10-12 :(

I wonder what has triggered it off...could it be my 14th day of high reading on cbfm? 

Bad start to a Monday!


----------



## ickle pand

Anxiously - you BD'd on O-2 which is hopefully enough. They say sperm can live for 5 days while it's waiting for the egg :)

AFM - another BFN on an IC. Don't think I'll use another Superdrug one this morning. Haven't thrown the pee away yet though so I might change my mind lol.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
ickle-i am surprised that you are knitting .its very interstering work.i love it too.
Emum and mrs migg-hope you both get your peak very soon.fc for you.
pink,Lozdi,elm,Anx,kelly- how are you lovely ladies?
appointment with OB on tuesday.my ovulation study will start for tuesday on cd10 .


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck with your appointment Mohini. I really hope this is the one for you. You've been through so much. 

I'm not very good at knitting but practice makes perfect. I keep having to look up the stitches on YouTube because I don't know them :)


----------



## mohini12

you are very right" practice makes perfect."i am not very good in knitting it just from one of my
hobby.and the line "practice makes a man perfect" when i use in my works.my naughty DH always says "only man perfect not a woman".he has a great sence of humour.hope you feel better very soon


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
ickle-i am surprised that you are knitting .its very interstering work.i love it too.
Emum and mrs migg-hope you both get your peak very soon.fc for you.
pink,Lozdi,elm,Anx,kelly- how are you lovely ladies?
appointment with OB on tuesday.my ovulation study will start for tuesday on cd10 .


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini -GL with your OB appointment Tuesday. I really hope it brings you what you deserve after all this time. I haven't knitted since I was 13, maybe I should take it up again.

ickle -boo for bfn, its still early day yet though. Keeping my fingers crossed for yu.

Anx - I doubt another high would have pushed your ov back. Did you record CM? I agree looking at your chart it looks you may have ov'd cd11 although there are not may temps prior to that. Bd 0-2 may still be enough though. :hugs:

Hi everyone else.

Loz - how are you feeling? Over that horrible stomach thing? 

Mrsmig - any peak on the cbfm yet?

afm - had major sweats last night, googling seems to think it is okay and you know I have mentioned on here before too.


----------



## kelly1973

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> ickle-i am surprised that you are knitting .its very interstering work.i love it too.
> Emum and mrs migg-hope you both get your peak very soon.fc for you.
> pink,Lozdi,elm,Anx,kelly- how are you lovely ladies?
> appointment with OB on tuesday.my ovulation study will start for tuesday on cd10 .

:hi: mohini everythings good here the sun is shining how are you xx


----------



## mohini12

kelly-i am doing well too.made lunch waiting for DH will arive within 2hour.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Mohini. 
Pink, nights sweats are soooo horrible! 
High again, still no peak. That second line has almost faded out completely to what it was the other day, and my opks have been strange as well. I really think this is an odd cycle. 
I wasn't able to use my temp this morning due to my mum and her evil wine pouring ways. So I shall see what the opks say later.


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> mohini -GL with your OB appointment Tuesday. I really hope it brings you what you deserve after all this time. I haven't knitted since I was 13, maybe I should take it up again.
> 
> ickle -boo for bfn, its still early day yet though. Keeping my fingers crossed for yu.
> 
> Anx - I doubt another high would have pushed your ov back. Did you record CM? I agree looking at your chart it looks you may have ov'd cd11 although there are not may temps prior to that. Bd 0-2 may still be enough though. :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else.
> 
> Loz - how are you feeling? Over that horrible stomach thing?
> 
> 
> Mrsmig - any peak on the cbfm yet?
> 
> afm - had major sweats last night, googling seems to think it is okay and you know I have mentioned on here before too.




pink-13year of age means you was very young that timeand how expert knowledge of knitting.very admirable.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I used to knit when I was a child as well, and crochet but I haven't done either for years. I was no great talent though! Mohini how many hours ahead of us are you? What time is it where you are?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yeah I think it was something we just used to learn as children although I never really crochet. I never got beyond the basic knit/perl stitch (is that what you call them - stitch/cast?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think so! I never made anything more technical than a square :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Knit and perl are the basic stitches. I love knitting baby stuff. Stuff for adults takes too long and I loss interest. My granny used to knit all the time and my mum does too, again mostly for babies - must be genetic lol!

Going to google these cramps I've been having. It's got to be a good sign this early hasn't it?


----------



## pichi

i had cramps from 1/2dpo :thumbup: hope it's a good sign for you :D


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo thanks Pichi. I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up but it's not easy. I had such clear symptoms when I was last pregnant - sore boobs, heartburn, bloated tummy, cramps etc that I keep thinking this can't be enough, but on the other hand, since it ended in m/c, I want the symptoms next time to be different to tell me it's all going to be ok.


----------



## Emum

I started knitting a jumper for my DS2 in September because I sometimes go to a coffee morning where lots of the mums do different crafts. Haven't knitted for years. Fortunately I decided to knit it in the size bigger than he currently is, as 7 months later I have only finished the back and am half way through the front! He's only 2, so its not like these are big pieces I have knit! The problem I am having is there is a pattern on the front (a star) which looked like it should have been easy, but is quite complicated with lots of different balls of wool, and I keep going wron and having to rip right back to the beginning of where that pattern starts! I have another 18 months before he will probably grow out of it, but I'll be lucky to finish it in time :haha: Could never aspire to knit for my own new born, as would never finish anything in nine short months :blush:

CD11 and still high on CBFM for me. I usually ovulate somewhere between CD12 and CD15 so am hoping for a peak in the next few days. Have started OPKing in the afternoons as well (started yesterday) in case CBFM misses it again, as she has done on a couple of months.


----------



## ickle pand

I could do a simple cardigan in about a week, just doing it in the evenings while watching telly and at the weekend, but I always pick patterns that are more complicated that they look so I make mistakes and I'm no good at sewing them together.


----------



## pichi

i find it really difficult to learn knitting as i do everything left handed :haha:

i have however seen a nice sewing machine i would like :haha: i already have one but would like a slightly better one and a make i am actually aware off... that and this one i'd like is reduced and has a 15yr warranty!


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> I used to knit when I was a child as well, and crochet but I haven't done either for years. I was no great talent though! Mohini how many hours ahead of us are you? What time is it where you are?

i am12 hours ahead from you mrs migg. its 3:10p.m now.and i am in the city beautifull chandigarh(india).


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> I could do a simple cardigan in about a week, just doing it in the evenings while watching telly and at the weekend, but I always pick patterns that are more complicated that they look so I make mistakes and I'm no good at sewing them together.

making cardigan yourself although its simple sound nice.i never did it.i can make like a rough work.


----------



## ickle pand

I want a sewing machine too. I've only ever used my mum's ones. I'd love to give up work and work from home when I have a baby, but we'll have to see how things go. 

Mohini - I've just googled your city, it does look lovely :) Where I live seems very ordinary in comparison, but I suppose it just depends what you're used to.


----------



## Anxiously

pinksmarties said:


> Anx - I doubt another high would have pushed your ov back. Did you record CM? I agree looking at your chart it looks you may have ov'd cd11 although there are not may temps prior to that. Bd 0-2 may still be enough though. :hugs:

The only 2 things I record everyday, other than symptoms, are my temp and cbfm reading. When I recorded my temp, FF didn't adjust anything. It was only after I entered my cbfm reading that FF moved the OV date.

Oh well, at least now I have the license to test early!


----------



## pichi

I'm planning on making a baby bedding set and also a duvet cover for pixies bed :) I used to make my own clothes which was handy


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:
 

> I want a sewing machine too. I've only ever used my mum's ones. I'd love to give up work and work from home when I have a baby, but we'll have to see how things go.
> 
> Mohini - I've just googled your city, it does look lovely :) Where I live seems very ordinary in comparison, but I suppose it just depends what you're used to.

thanks ickle and yes you are right it just depend you're used to.but where you're from in UK?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm definitely going to do that too pichi, although I think I might have to fight my mum for the chance to. She bought material when I was pregnant to make bedding with lol!

I live in Montrose in Scotland, I grew up about 50 miles away but I love it here now.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-i also love teaching.its my hobby as well as my job at home.i teach students of 12th standard.Accouts and economics is my fav subjects.i teach at home while DH is professional.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/cb9d72d5.jpg

This is why I think things have gone a bit awry this cycle. This is as dark as my opks got, and I can't remember if these were done on Friday or Saturday. I didn't pay much attention as I was expecting them to get darker but instead they faded out. The bottom one was today, smu. Apart from today's temp which was high because of the wine there has been no rise. To be honest I wouldn't have been surprised if that cbfm had gone back down to low again today.


----------



## mohini12

it may be late opk that cycle mrs migg but lines faded out day by day is looks strange.


----------



## Anxiously

miggins, the 3rd stick from the top seems to have the darkest line. Could that be opk+? I remember a cycle when I had a stick that looks just like that, and it coincided with my cbfm peak reading. 

Let's hope your temp rise continues tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha i wish I hadn't had the wine so I had a true reading this morning!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I'm getting a little bit obsessed with FF. Just did the Fertility Signs Analyser and compared this cycle to the pregnancy cycle. The heartburn, breast tenderness and nausea didn't start until 10DPO, I thought they'd started earlier but it was nearly a year ago. So hopefully that will all start for me again tomorrow lol! 

I can't wait to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Anxiously

Urgh? How do I get rid of the "Pregnant - First Trimester" status from my profile? I just realised that I didn't change that since the m/c...i can feel a tear fest coming right up...


----------



## ickle pand

User CP then Edit Your Details on the left hand side - it's horrible having to change all those little things isn't it?


----------



## Anxiously

ickle, I've tried changing it the way you described, but it didn't work :( sob sob


----------



## Anxiously

Anxiously said:


> ickle, I've tried changing it the way you described, but it didn't work :( sob sob

ok i finally got it...


----------



## ickle pand

Did you try to change it to one from the drop down list? You need to go down to the box below where you can put in a custom one, and click the reset button first. Hope that works.

ETA - Glad it worked :)


----------



## fayewest

Sorry for the silence, its sanding floors and packing ready for a house move on saturday ... I will catch up then. Hope you are all ok ladies xxx


----------



## elm

:hugs: Anx, hope you're ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I had a google too Mohini, looks beautiful x

Strange opks Mrs M, are you doing one a day? Could you have missed o in between tests? 

I think it's my hormones making me eat chocolate. Going to have to make sure I'm busy for a few days or I'll need new clothes :dohh:

:hugs: ickle - hoping you get a positive test today / tomorrow x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks elm. It's going to take all my strength not to test tonight but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Faye, hope the move goes well, good to see you. 
Elm, I don't think I've missed it, since I got that fade in I've done several a day. It's most odd. Had a lovely afternoon at the beach with our doggy house guest. I'll post a pic shortly it was gorgeous.


----------



## Emum

Mrs M, I don't use those OPKs because they would drive me nuts trying to analyse them, but if I did, I am sure I would have thought the third one in your series was a positive. Have you used them before and is there a reason, other than no CBFM peak, why you think it isn't? CBFM often doesn't detect ovulation the first month you use it.

Looking at your chart, you have an OPK + recorded for Saturday and your temp was up on Sunday, and you say also today. So based on that, I'd assume you HAVE ovulated on Saturday evening and that FF will give you cross hairs tomorrow.

Negative OPK for me this afternoon. Hoping for a smiley tomorrow afternoon and first peak on Wednesday. Fxd


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1571fde6.jpg
As we were talking about where we lived I thought I'd share .. This is mum and dd collecting shells on the beach, I live on the east coast and this is about a 20 minute drive. The beaches are gorgeous round here. This particular one used to be a nudist beach! There was a horse on the beach today and the Shi Tzu thought she could take it on, silly dog.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum, usually when I use them I get a thicker, darker line. Also I usually get a much bigger temp rise as well. I didn't feel any ovulation pain either, I just generally tend to know I have ovulated. Perhaps because I was waiting for that peak I didn't notice symptoms I would usually obsess over!


----------



## elm

That looks gorgeous Mrs M, I'd love to live near the sea. 

Are you using the most sensitive opks? I don't think I ever got a proper positive on any!! Will at least hopefully get a line on one at some point!!!

Here's me on ravelry - https://www.ravelry.com/people/mamaknitting if anyone else has a profile :D I'm doing a bit of embroidery at the moment but my next project will be this - https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-skein---a-stole-english-version for a friends birthday. I'm thinking it'll be good for summer evenings as well as winter? I've made a couple before and liked them :)

x


----------



## ickle pand

I'll add you when I get home elm :)

That's lovely! Looks very intricate though.


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1571fde6.jpg
> As we were talking about where we lived I thought I'd share .. This is mum and dd collecting shells on the beach, I live on the east coast and this is about a 20 minute drive. The beaches are gorgeous round here. This particular one used to be a nudist beach! There was a horse on the beach today and the Shi Tzu thought she could take it on, silly dog.

looking so beautifull place mrs migg.i have seen in my dreams or movies.


----------



## too_scared

what a beautiful picture, Mrs Miggins!


----------



## ickle pand

I need to drag DH to the beach - it's been beautiful weather over the weekend but he was away. We have a few lovely beaches near us. I've never lived more than 10 miles from the coast, can't imagine ever living too far away from it.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## elm

Are you in less pain today Kelly? af seems to have left the building here - it's usually a bit longer but it was really heavy so maybe that's why it's stopped, hoping it's not vitex related.


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> Are you in less pain today Kelly? af seems to have left the building here - it's usually a bit longer but it was really heavy so maybe that's why it's stopped, hoping it's not vitex related.

soooo strange af left here too, im never that heavy it was mad so glad shes gone now. whats vitex related mean should i be worried


----------



## elm

Noooo don't be worried, I meant because I'd taken vitex to get af started stopping taking it might have stopped af too x


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> Noooo don't be worried, I meant because I'd taken vitex to get af started stopping taking it might have stopped af too x

:dohh: doh ha ha now i look really dim are your periods usually reg


----------



## elm

kelly1973 said:


> elm said:
> 
> 
> Noooo don't be worried, I meant because I'd taken vitex to get af started stopping taking it might have stopped af too x
> 
> :dohh: doh ha ha now i look really dim are your periods usually regClick to expand...

Not dim at all - just worried which is understandable! Usually quite regular within a couple of days. Going to get those opks poised - thinking of starting early so I've got something to do!!


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't resist testing at all - did one as soon as I got in and it was stark white. Want to go to bed now so the morning will come round sooner with my next chance to test.


----------



## pichi

did you pee on a superdrug or an IC ickle?


----------



## ickle pand

An IC. Didn't want to waste a Superdrug one when it wasn't FMU. I'll probably use both tomorrow though.


----------



## pichi

ooo i'm excited for you :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's not easy lol


----------



## pichi

my fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks hun :)

Is it Forfar that you stay? I keep forgetting.


----------



## kelly1973

really excited for you ickle xxx

elm when are you guna start using opks

hey pichi how are you feeling xx


----------



## elm

Lots of :dust: ickle xxx

(ot totally but I've been noticing the name Willow everywhere - if I conceive a girl this month I'm thinking it's a Willow (always associated that with cats before?!), I'm sure it's just because I've seen it a few times and noticed that I am that I'm seeing it more now!!!) x


----------



## ickle pand

My youngest niece is called Willow, it's a lovely name :)


----------



## pichi

yeah ickle - i'm Forfar :)

Kelly; i'm feeling not pregnant haha. i just fell normal - besides some bloat and feeling tired mid way through the day. I have a feeling it's going to be another girl. i was the same with Pixie


----------



## hopeithappens

ickle - really hope u get ur bfp, im getting excited for you :)


----------



## elm

https://media-cdn1.pinterest.com/upload/242701867388265297_5ubWWEmH_f.jpg was the most in my face example. I think it's reading that spirit book that's done it..!!!

Missed your post before Kelly, errr... I think the end of the week but I'll probably end up doing one before then, haven't poas for nearly a week now :O

x


----------



## ickle pand

Is there a midwife unit there like in Montrose?


----------



## pichi

we have midwives situated in Whitehills, but if we want to have a midwife led unit for birth, i need to go to either montrose, Arbroath or Dundee. I went to the midwife led unit with Pixie and the trainee midwife basically told me i was too fat! she went with my BMI at 40+2 not my BMI at my booking appt which you are meant to. needless to say i was not impressed. she was a bitch


----------



## Lozdi

Is it me or is there something up with the internet in general today? Its been beyond cranky! 

Pichi thats awful, how rude! How far away is your closest MLU? I might look into those, because I have a feeling I won't be allowed a homebirth having been on asprin the whole time I bet they will get all over careful with me and give me some scary stories about blood being too thin to clot as it should!


----------



## kelly1973

i know i shouldnt but im having a glass of red wine oh is being a real pig at the minute he can be a grumpy [email protected]@t sometimes rant rant sorry


----------



## pichi

the closest MLU is Arbroath (14 miles) or Montrose(17 miles). there is a MLU in Dundee which is the one i went to for pixie and she told me i was too big! so i ended up in the labor suite at Ninewells... kinda glad i did because of my situation i ended up in


----------



## elm

I think drinking the odd glass before ov is fine :) (I'm sure it's easier to get pregnant when drunk :haha: ) Sorry your oh is being annoying. Mine has probably fallen asleep with ds again..!

x


----------



## kelly1973

pichi said:


> my fingers and toes are crossed!




elm said:


> I think drinking the odd glass before ov is fine :) (I'm sure it's easier to get pregnant when drunk :haha: ) Sorry your oh is being annoying. Mine has probably fallen asleep with ds again..!
> 
> x

he has man flu and boy do i know about it :growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

I just read your birth story pichi. You really went through it! I think I'd prefer Ninewells rather than Aberdeen if I had to go to hospital. The fertility clinic is in Aberdeen maternity hospital so it doesn't have the best associations for me. Saying that though my FS and gynae are there and it would be nicer to possibly have a doctor I knew. Giving birth in the unit here about a mile from home would be my first choice though.


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> I just read your birth story pichi. You really went through it! I think I'd prefer Ninewells rather than Aberdeen if I had to go to hospital. The fertility clinic is in Aberdeen maternity hospital so it doesn't have the best associations for me. Saying that though my FS and gynae are there and it would be nicer to possibly have a doctor I knew. Giving birth in the unit here about a mile from home would be my first choice though.

yeah, i went through every possible way to give birth in an hour :haha:


----------



## Emum

Have just been sitting for 20 minutes reading back holding my mug of chinese medicine and steeling myself to take it! Really didn't fancy it tonight for some reason, even though it hasn't been bothering me much up to now. Anyway has been swallowed now. Urrgh!

My DS1 has been a real honey today. He had been planning a big treat for me for Mothers Day, but both he and Dad had managed not to take on board the fact that we had invited friends for lunch yesterday, even though we'd all been talking about it all week, which completely scuppered his plan (which was to take me out for lunch and pay for it himself from his pocket money). Instead he made me breakfast in bed yesterday and gave me some flowers and chocolates. But today he came home from school and asked if he could go out by himself to the local shopping mall as his dad had paid for the flowers and chocolates and he wanted to buy me something from his own money. He took the bus to the mall, was there about an hour and a half and came back with a pair of neon pink hair straighteners he had bought for me, and a box of lego he had bought for his little brother. I'm quite low maintenance with very short hair, but am all choked up by his thoughtfulness.


----------



## pichi

awww! that's so sweet Emum!


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> Have just been sitting for 20 minutes reading back holding my mug of chinese medicine and steeling myself to take it! Really didn't fancy it tonight for some reason, even though it hasn't been bothering me much up to now. Anyway has been swallowed now. Urrgh!
> 
> My DS1 has been a real honey today. He had been planning a big treat for me for Mothers Day, but both he and Dad had managed not to take on board the fact that we had invited friends for lunch yesterday, even though we'd all been talking about it all week, which completely scuppered his plan (which was to take me out for lunch and pay for it himself from his pocket money). Instead he made me breakfast in bed yesterday and gave me some flowers and chocolates. But today he came home from school and asked if he could go out by himself to the local shopping mall as his dad had paid for the flowers and chocolates and he wanted to buy me something from his own money. He took the bus to the mall, was there about an hour and a half and came back with a pair of neon pink hair straighteners he had bought for me, and a box of lego he had bought for his little brother. I'm quite low maintenance with very short hair, but am all choked up by his thoughtfulness.


wat an absoloute darling :thumbup:


----------



## kelly1973

pichi just been looking at the signatures you have done wow your soooo clever


----------



## ickle pand

Aww Emum! You've brought up a wee gentleman there. His future girlfriends will thank you :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum that's adorable. It makes me even crosser with my stepsons mother, who sent Mark a snotty text on Saturday night moaning as my stepson hadn't got her anything for mothers day. He is almost 15!!!! She (and he) expect mark to take him to the shops and WE are supposed to buy her something. We struggle to pay our rent and we are supposed to buy his ex presents?? Phhhh. She text saying she hoped Edie had put the same amount of effort into my present!! Silly moo. 
Ickle I shall be logging on in the morning with bated breath!! Everything is crossed for you. 
Pichi I really wanted to go to the midwife led birth centre as it was so nice, but I had group b strep so I had to have antibiotics in labour so I had to go to the women and children's hospital. As it turned out, they sent me home in early labour and as the hospital is an hours drive away I nearly had her in the car and we didn't get the antibiotics anyway so we ended up being in there for 3 days so she could have the antibiotics. I must write up my birth story too. The midwife led birth centre has shut down now, it's a real shame. 
Mohini, thank you, that was a lovely thing to say. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi I can't believe the midwife went on your bmi at 40+2!! Dozy bat!!


----------



## elm

:( That's terrible Mrs M, why couldn't they just have given antibiotics at the centre? I've known internet friends to have a homebirth with strep b. They have such strange rules about birth sometimes!! My last labour was rubbish, still need to send my last complaint letter!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They wouldn't let my friend give birth there because she has a latex allergy! There were no doctors there, however it was attached to a hospital. It's such a shame it shut though it was so nice.


----------



## Anxiously

Sob...temp dropped today. Guess AF is on her way. Another cycle down the drain...


----------



## ickle pand

Anxiously are you in the UK? I can only see your temps up to Monday and there's not a temp drop there. 

AFM - BFN this morning on an IC and a Superdrug test. Temp rose slightly though. I'm not going to test again today. Need to stop getting overexcited incase this isn't our month.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-sorry you get BFN today.hope it turn to BFP in next 2or 3days.its really hard to get Neg again and again.i also feel sometimes where is the end of our journey?its very long time ttc.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it is hard. Everytime I get my hopes up that I'll get a line and it's always disappointing to see nothing. I've just got to keep trying and stick to the diet so that I'm ready for IVF if it comes to that.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-i can understand your pain and frustration as i am at the same boat as you.and feel very helpless .i think for IVF many time but my DH alway deny to think of all past losses.


----------



## Anxiously

I'm in Singapore so I'm 7 hours ahead of you...u will see the steep drop in my chart once you get into Tuesday over there.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah I see it now. It seems like your LP varies more than you would normally see, but it's hard to tell without a full charts. Hopefully it's implantation and your temp jumps back up tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope that bfp is coming Ickle. Anxiously, let's hope that is an implantation dip. A temp rise this morning, I am inclined to think I ovulated on Sunday after all - cd15 as I expected. Didn't dtd anywhere near enough so not going to get my hopes up this month at all.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - boo for the bfn today, fingers crossed a line appears tomorrow.

anx - I hope AF misses you this month and todays temps was an erratic unusual temp.

mrsmig - what did you get with the fake temp? I can't see your bd timings on your FF. When did you dtd going by ov on Sun?

Hi mohini. I'll admit it hasn't been very long my ttc story (although ntnp for a while) so can't imagine how difficult it has been for you. I really hope the iui brings you your bfp!

Mum away home now, makes being on here easier, no sneaking upstairs or early in the morning to read what you ladies have been up to!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh dear I've got cantstopstaringatmychartandwillingthelinetoturngreen-itis lol! I'm so busy at work too but I can't get my mind off it.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh ickle!! :haha:Thats what I did and still do although now mine is more cantstopstaringatmychartwillingtempstostayhigh.

I think we try to divine the future from the FF chart, like it will suddenly shout out the 'result'!


----------



## ickle pand

I know. It's fair enough having a look once we've put the temp in to see what it does but I keep looking at it like something's going to change! I've been doing every comparision and analyser I can find too lol! I've got 78 days left of my year long VIP membership and I really hope I don't have to renew it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm ALWAYS staring at my chart in the 2ww like something's going to change! I think I am hoping for the words "DING!!! Guess what, you're pregnant!!" to appear. Well I stuck a fake temp in for tomorrow and as I thought, crosshairs for sunday. We dtd on Saturday night, but I had a coughing fit and lost half the goods :growlmad::dohh:
Pink those temps are going to stay lovely and high.


----------



## pinksmarties

It only take one to get through so even if you lost a few there will still be a few million marching up your tubes right now!


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig - They come out at 30 miles per hour so most of the strong ones will have been well on their way before you coughed. You'll have just gotten rid of the stragglers and the ones with 2 tails lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha!! He seemed to have benefited from a less intense regime this cycle anyway and seemed to deliver the goods with a lot more gusto than last month, so maybe we're in with a chance! So 2ww here I am. Where is my 2ww buddy Emum?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and it looks like FF has got used to my wonky cycle and put AF as being due on cd26. I wasn't expecting to be charting for long enough for it to do that but hey ho.


----------



## Emum

I'm coming along behind Mrs M. I got my smiley OPK this afternoon, so likely to get my peak tomorrow and ovulate tomorrow or Thursday. I've decided this month I am going to stop temping as soon as I get my cross hairs so I don't catch "can'tstopstaringatmychartitis" as it has been raging here for the last few months.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I considered that too. The only thing stopping me is that I would like to have the chart from the month I get my bfp. So obviously what I need to do is STOP TEMPING!! Then it'll be sods law.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for the smiley opk Emum!!

It would be sods law mrsmig. Have you booked your 7dpo bloods?

I am going to ring the EPU tomorrow to book the scan. Last time they suggested I wait till near 7 weeks so that will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Very emotional today which is making me anxious when I have been so calm up till now, I suppose it the hormones.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - I need your professional advice. I know certain aromatherapy oils should be avoided during pregnancy. Do you know which ones? One of my bubble baths has clary sage in it and I'm sure I've read that it can bring on labour. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh yes Ickle, avoid Clary Sage. I used it when I wanted to go into labour! To be honest the amount of essential oils in bubble bath is a small amount and would probably do no harm but best avoided in first trimester and 2ww.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

..and as for which ones I play it safe and avoid them all. We didn't actually do aromatherapy as part of our qualification as the took it out of the City and Guilds beauty therapy level 3 qualification as the threat of litigation is too high these days so we were just taught the basics of top middle and base notes and how to massage with blended oils, so I'm not an expert on specific oils. But I know enough to know just to avoid them all where possible.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks. I'll have a google and see what I can find. I'll save the one with clary sage for when AF's here.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I was just researching if Lush products are safe (they are) and found this

Oils that are safe for you to use

As long as your pregnancy is going well, it's fine for you to use:

citrus oils, such as tangerine and neroli
German chamomile
common lavender
frankincense
black pepper
peppermint
ylang ylang
eucalyptus
bergamot
cypress
rose

Oils that are not safe for you to use

Don't use the following essential oils while you are pregnant:

nutmeg, which may have hallucinogenic effects and react with pain-relieving drugs in labour
rosemary, which is thought to increase blood pressure, and may cause contractions
basil, which is thought to contribute to abnormal cell development
jasmine and clary sage, which may trigger contractions
sage, which may cause bleeding in your uterus (womb)
juniper berry, which may affect your kidneys


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Definitely avoid clary sage. Pink, I booked my bloods this morning but as I ovulated on Sunday I have had to book them for Monday morning.


----------



## ickle pand

I found that link too pink. I love lush stuff but I'm going to save that list so I can double check before I buy anything new.


----------



## elm

I'm sure lavender isn't ok for early pregnancy (I was having lavender tea pre pg last time & stopped... will google!). This is the one I read - https://www.naturalchildbirth.co.uk/aromatherapy.shtml not recommended for 1st tri - I just avoid them all to be safe!! There's nice bath stuff you can get that's for pregnant women (I've got some Sanctuary stuff and Weleda do a lovely massage oil :) )


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And they should all be avoided in first tri.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh what a shame, Rose oil was in the article you gave Elm. I got the Rose facial oil (Sanctuary Spa) for Christmas so I'll have to stop. I haven't used it for a while anyway.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies does anyone know anything about coq10 should i be taking it im 38 39 tomorrow so would this help me


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink took it Kelly. Think it does help if your eggs are a little older (I'm the same vintage, 1973). Happy birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink took it Kelly. Think it does help if your eggs are a little older (I'm the same vintage, 1973). Happy birthday for tomorrow!

thankyou think ill get some. ive just spent the last ten minutes looking at the thread bump pictures i think im going mad just loved looking at the bumps :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just looking at your chart Kelly, I'd maybe discard that first temp, it's really really low and it will make your chart look a bit odd.


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
my follicular monitoring on cd12-Right overy18mm,endo Resp- thin.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini. I don't know enough about follicles to know how they are, what do you think?


----------



## ickle pand

Mohini - that's a good size. Sounds like you'll ovulate soon. Hopefully you're lining is thick enough for implantation. 

AFM - BFN with a big temp drop, although I woke a little early and had to adjust the temp. Pretty sure I'm out now.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just looking at your chart Kelly, I'd maybe discard that first temp, it's really really low and it will make your chart look a bit odd.

is there a delete to do that?


----------



## kelly1973

kelly1973 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Just looking at your chart Kelly, I'd maybe discard that first temp, it's really really low and it will make your chart look a bit odd.
> 
> is there a delete to do that?Click to expand...

i just deleted the first day and the whole chart moved im confused should i add temp back


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs migg and ickle
18mm is good size it can increase to 24mm till cd 14or cd15.but lining is thin shown first time in my ov study.last time it was 5mm and increased upto9mm on day when i ovulate.lets see i will go tommorow too for next scan.


----------



## Emum

No peak on CBFM this morning even though I got a smiley OPK yesterday evening :( I am going to phone the helpline later I think as this has happened on several months, and the sticks are too expensive to keep using it if it only works occasionally.

Asked DH to come to bed early last night but he didn't manage to make it up before I had gone to sleep. Still managed to get some BDing in though. Apparently, I woke up in the early hours of the morning and screamed at the top of my voice that I had seen a rat, and my DH had to get out of bed to look under the wardrobe to convince me that I hadn't. At which point, we were both awake so I jumped on top of him (his description of events) :haha::haha:

Feeling a bit tired though for some reason this morning...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with that Mohini. Kelly, add it back in if you like but as that temp was in the 35's and the rest of your temps in the 36's I thought maybe you had read or entered in wrong? Normal body temp should be in the 36's, and then post ov high 36's to 37. It just seemed like too low a temp to be accurate, and once your temp rises post ov your chart would be really loooooooong!! But it probably won't make a difference to your crosshairs if it's there or not. 
Nice rise for me today so got the crosshairs as I knew I would. My intercourse timer apparently this month is "good" but I am not holding my breath. 
Ickle, :hugs: so sorry about the bfn and the temp dip. I hoped this was going to be your month. :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh dear Emum!! At least you made use of the situation!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I got another high as well, I thought it would have dropped by now. I know what you mean at the sticks being £1 each it's expensive when it's not working properly. I know mine is just working out my cycle but I've had about ten highs now!


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly you don't need to delete the info for that day because that'll delete when your AF started too. There's a box next to where you put the temp in for discarding temps. It saves the temp, just doesn't show it on the chart so you can add it back in if you change your mind.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I replied to you on my journal re coenzyme. I agree with the others to discard the first temp.

Ickle - sorry for the bfn and temp drop :hugs:

emum - its funny how the cbfm works. I got peaks from the first month using although I think that's unusual. Another lady also got lots of high and she rang the helpline. I am sure they mentioned sending the chip from the machine for them to analyse the cycles.

mrmig - The cbfm will continue to ask for sticks up to 20 now but like you I would have though it would have dropped to low by now.

Mohini -I don't know much but the follies sound great but don't know much about lining. Will it continue to build up in teh next few days?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Discard it, that's what I meant :dohh:


----------



## Emum

Oh Mrs M, you did remind me though. Boots is doing a promotion at the moment, where if you buy any Clear Blue or First Response product, you can have the second cheaper one for half price. I got 7 digital ovulation sticks and 2 digital HPTS with conception indicator for under £30 yesterday with this deal. Would be fab for stocking up with CB sticks though (and if you ended up not needing them :) they sell for a good price on ebay).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh thanks for that Emum! I'll pay a visit to Boots when I get paid on Friday.


----------



## pinksmarties

The ones on amazon work out slight cheaper (albeit only 24p going by Boots prices with the buy 1 get 1 half price)

this is the link below for 1 pack (£18.39) but if you double it up the price is £36.99 inc free delivery.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012PFG0Q/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1


----------



## Emum

Just got off the phone from the Clear Blue people, so in case this helps anyone else this was their advice.

The CBFM and the OPKs work in different ways. The CBFM is looking for percentage changes between oestrogen and LH whereas the OPK is looking for an LH surge, but if you get a positive on either it suggests ovulation is imminent. The CBFM is apparently more temperamental, and in particular tends to give highs rather than peaks if the sticks are too wet. You need to hold them in your pee for a maximum of 3 seconds or dip them for exactly 15 seconds. If you hold them in your pee even for a few seconds longer, the results will be inaccurate.

The adviser said there is no need to do both, and as the OPKs are working consistently for me, I should stop using the CBFM as the sticks are expensive and it doesn't seem to be the best choice for me. So next month I think I'll just temp and OPK if no BFP by Easter.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Discard it, that's what I meant :dohh:

oooops lol x


----------



## ickle pand

That's interesting Emum. I sometimes hold it in a bit longer to make sure it's wet enough so maybe that's where I went wrong the past couple of cycles. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Anxiously

AF showed her super ugly face today. Onto my natural last clomid cycle before SO-IUI...


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry AF showed up anx :hugs: Hoping this months clomid will be the one for you!


----------



## pinksmarties

(copied from journal) Phoned up the EPU. Got the older mw that took my first set of rcmc bloods. I was really hoping for 4th April when I would be 7weeks but she said to wait till 7.5-8 weeks as most viable pg would be okay by that point. Even with me telling her about my mmc didn't seem to sway her so I am booked in for 10am 11th April when I will be 8 weeks. Despite me telling them when I ovulated they go off when I got my 1st +ve hpt so she think I will be 7.5 on the 11th. I just wanted to make sure everything was okay sooner, now I have to wait another week. 3 weeks is such a long time atm!! I am a bit shakey/heart pounding now. Oh, and I also told them of self administering Aspirin but she didn&#8217;t seem fazed by it.
Also going to Phlebotomist on Friday for a repeat of my Thyroid bloods. I rung GP to get the 5mg Folic Acid added to my prescription and to ask about my thyroid bloods as it wasn&#8217;t technically due for recheck till May. I asked if it needs to be checked sooner now I am pg, it was only the receptionist but she booked me in for Friday so please about that.


----------



## kelly1973

arrrrrrh please help somebody i deleted a temp from 17 this morn and now its saying im on cd3 and im actually cd 6 please please help


----------



## Emum

Just re-enter it to get back to where you were?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. I think I have been drenching my sticks. Pink, sorry they won't scan you any earlier :growlmad: I hope the time passes quickly. 
Anx, sorry the witch flew in. Good luck with the iui next cycle. 
Kelly, just re enter your temp and FF should sort itself out.


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> Just re-enter it to get back to where you were?

it wont let me :cry:


----------



## Emum

On FF? You click on the box with the date that you want to enter the temp for, then click on enter data and it should bring up the data entry page for that date. Then re-enter whatever you deleted and click save. If that's what you've been doing and it doesn't work is it giving you an error message? Its always worked for me, even if what you enter means that you go back to an earlier chart


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Are you on a phone or a computer? It should let you just click on a date to edit its data and just put it back in again as normal?


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> I just read your birth story pichi. You really went through it! I think I'd prefer Ninewells rather than Aberdeen if I had to go to hospital. The fertility clinic is in Aberdeen maternity hospital so it doesn't have the best associations for me. Saying that though my FS and gynae are there and it would be nicer to possibly have a doctor I knew. Giving birth in the unit here about a mile from home would be my first choice though.




pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - I replied to you on my journal re coenzyme. I agree with the others to discard the first temp.
> 
> Ickle - sorry for the bfn and temp drop :hugs:
> 
> emum - its funny how the cbfm works. I got peaks from the first month using although I think that's unusual. Another lady also got lots of high and she rang the helpline. I am sure they mentioned sending the chip from the machine for them to analyse the cycles.
> 
> mrmig - The cbfm will continue to ask for sticks up to 20 now but like you I would have though it would have dropped to low by now.
> 
> Mohini -I don't know much but the follies sound great but don't know much about lining. Will it continue to build up in teh next few days?


yes pink
it continue build up till the day ovulation accure.


----------



## kelly1973

i put in yesterdays temp and its gone down to cd3


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly did you put back in your AF info - that's what decides the cycle day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes Kelly, you need to go back to the date your AF started, and enter each day from there, you have somehow deleted all your data. Sorry I should have let you leave it be.


----------



## Lozdi

Hey Ladies :flower: felt a bit off yesterday so didn;t even get as far as putting the internet on!

Mohini good luck with this folli! I don't know what the optimum lining is for implanting, but I know 9mm is considered good, because I had 9mm a few weeks after my mmc and the doctor seemed to think that was great.


----------



## Emum

Lining needs to be a minimum of 8mm to successfully implant, but the thicker the better. Some women get up to close on 2cm apparently, bizarrely enough! When I was scanned after my last loss, my lining was only 3.5mm which is why they knew that even if my dates were a bit wrong, there was no hope of things continuing to a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you are back Loz - missed you.

Mohini - hope that lining builds up fast for you.

I just did my last digi and 3+ came up within 1 minute!! So happy!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Pink :) That'll tide you over until you get your scan now.


----------



## too_scared

i finally got the results of my scan. everything is passed :) the scan said there was a little bit of fluid in my cervix still but everything looks good. also, my lining looks good.

i am starting opks now. i am pretty sure i probably missed the egg because i haven't been doing opks due to wanting to wait for my first af. now that i know that everything is ok i want to ttc NOW. haha! so, either i get a positive on an opk or af in the next little bit, either way i am happy. i need to get this show on the road. haha!

also, the public health nurse called today. i am not exactly sure of their role in pregnancy but they have meetings with women throughout the pregnancy and track growth, weight gain, etc and gives information. she called to tell me that my rubella protection is low and that "after the baby is born" i might want to look into getting a booster. :cry: i told her about my mc. she said dr's don't let them know when things like this happens. she felt awful. we had a conversation about mc because she had one too. she said no one really understands what you are going through until you have a mc yourself. she said a lot of people down play them because they just don't understand. i agree. :( i had a conversation with friends of ours last weekend and the husband said that he thinks that having a late term mc/still birth would be worse emotionally than a mc. i haven't experienced that but honestly losing a baby is losing a baby. :( i didn't say anything, just nodded along because i was afraid i would start crying. i mean, there was a baby and now there is no more baby. just because i only "knew" the baby for a few weeks, it was still there. sorry, i had a little rant. 

i hope all you ladies are well. :)


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - so glad everything is looking good. Once you know that is when the ttc in ernest starts! Shame the public health nurse ended up calling beacuse she didn't know but I bet it was nice to talk about it. I had a smear done at the beginning of the year and it turned out the nurse also had mc. I agree with you, I can't imagine losing a baby so late/still born, it must be horrific, but that does not lessen the pain we feel also.


----------



## kelly1973

phew i did it thanks ladies...

whoop whoop for you pink xxx

ts yeh!!! you can join in the chase xx


----------



## Lozdi

TS- Excellent news there with getting the OK to ttc! :flower: People can be very insensitive- no one said any of that 'well at least...' bull to me after mine, or I would probably be in prison for assault now! When will people start to get that there nothing helpful to be said to someone who has suffered a mc, all they should say is sorry!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :)

i am glad to start ttc in ernest!


----------



## MightyMom

Yay TS! I love your avatar btw, your doggie is too cute!


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) his name is brom. i also have a samoyed named iorek.


----------



## elm

:hugs: sorry :witch: got you anxiously :( Sorry about your test & temp too ickle :hugs:

Good luck Mohini x

:yipee: for your digi pink x

:wave: Mrs M, have you managed to avoid symptom spotting so far? x

Hello mightymom, lots of :hugs: for you, so sorry for your losses. 

Great news about the scan ts - sorry that the nurse woman wasn't told, it hit me quite hard when my midwife left me a message talking about the baby - it's like it's another reality of what would be happening if it hadn't been for the mc.. :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else too x 

I've told two people I had a miscarriage today without crying which I'm quite impressed with, they both asked if I was planning on having any more children - hoping I didn't make them feel uncomfortable by saying it.

I've started reading Shades of Grey, just started getting into it, it's supposed to be quite consuming once you get into the story so if I disappear that's why.... wondering if I should save it for ovulation time... :haha:

x


----------



## ickle pand

Just a quick check in to let you all know I've lost another 4lbs. That's 30lbs down now and 21 to go till I get to IVF weight. So the day has ended happier than it began.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's fantastic Ickle. Well done. 
TS good news about the scan. Let the chase begin!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Elm, I might have been symptom spotting a TEENY WEENY bit.....


----------



## Emum

Well done ickle! You're now almost a third of the way there to your final goal, and well over half way to your interim one, which is amazing in such a short time frame. I really admire you for not cheating and staying so upbeat and cheerful on it. How is your hubbie doing? Is he finding the diet manageable or is he climbing the walls for forbidden foods?


----------



## ickle pand

He's doing really well too. He's lost nearly 2 stone now. We just cleared out his wardrobe and threw out 2 black bags of clothes. He still has loads - never known a man with so many clothes! We've got a big vac bag that we're going to sort through at the weekend.


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :)

i am going to wait until af (unless i ov and catch before then...don't have my hopes up for that really, i think i probably missed ov) and then start temping. then i will have about a million questions!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ask away! In the meantime start looking at a few of our charts to get your head round them a bit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and do the tutorial, it's really really good.


----------



## too_scared

thanks Mrs M :) 

i will have a look at some charts. and, i should break down and do the tutorial. i am so adhd that the thought of doing that makes me cringe but i really should!


----------



## MightyMom

Where is the tutorial?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS I'm rubbish at things like that too but it's all broken down into small sections so you can just do a bit at a time. A lot of it you will know anyway but it's really helpful. Mighty Mom I'm on my phone so I can't post the link but I'm sure one of the others will. If you have an iPhone there is an app called.. Hang on....


----------



## too_scared

i just clicked the button over my calendar that said tutorial. i printed off the "fertility charting basics". i hate reading things like that on a computer. (but i can spend forever on bnb... haha!)

oops, it is not over my calendar it is over the chart itself.

i have an android phone and i have the ff app on my phone :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fertility friend Cycle tutorial. I could probably have figured that out without looking :haha:


----------



## too_scared

i wonder if they have that app for android? i will have to check!


----------



## ickle pand

They do Too Scared. I've got the iPhone one and it's so much easier to add the temps in the morning.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry to be such a drama queen this cycle but can you please have a look at my chart. I'm not getting my hopes up but I need some opinions from you lovely ladies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I am surprised by the temp rising again and the bfn. With your temp drop yesterday I would have expected another lower temp today if you were out. How do you feel? Usually when my temp drops I can feel AF's presence in the vicinity. Or do you have any symptoms? And it was definitely a bfn?
Still high on my cbfm. I think it's dodgy :growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it was stark white. I even pulled it out of the bin about 20 mins later to double check. No real symptoms, just a bit achy on the right hand side like I get after ovulation and I'm still a bit crampy but it's very mild. I've got a mild headache too but that's it. I usually get bad pre AF cramps but nothing so far. Who knows what's going on?


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - it looks like your LP is usually 12-13 days so a temp rise today is looking promising. Have you tested this morning?


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry just read your post and saw the -ve on your chart. It may be a late implant and therefore not enough hcg yet. I seem to get better hpt results late morning, early afternoon. will you test again later with an ic?


----------



## ickle pand

I'll probably try again when I get home. I was thinking that if it is a late implanter then I might not get a +ve until Saturday. Think I'll go with testing every 12 hours until either AF or a line appears.


----------



## Emum

Your chart does look good ickle, but they are just a guide not a guarantee of anything, as I always have to keep reminding myself in the 2ww. AF staying away is a good sign though. Will keep my fingers crossed for a lovely BFP in the next few days for you though.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's so true. You can have the most perfect chart and still not be pregnant or having a horrible looking one and you are pregnant. I'll just have to keep testing.


----------



## mohini12

sorry ickle for bfn this morning too.i hope if temp is still rising it may be good sign.f.c for you
goodluck and keep testing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh god. I think another girl at work is pregnant. This cannot be happening.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh no Mrs Mig! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know! It's just a hunch.. But I'm usually right. When else would people "like" Facebook statuses about feeling tired and sick! And if she is, I'm bloody pleased for her. Her family are having a horrible time at the moment and it would be really good news. But having to work with 3 of them is a bit harsh!


----------



## too_scared

ickle, from the quick tutorial i did last night, it looks to me like a good sign that your temp went back up! tons of sticky dust for you!!

mrs. m, so sorry :(

oh, we decided to throw caution to the wind last night and bd with a condom! nervous... but, opk was negative yesterday. very likely we missed the egg but will keep testing.

i have a question for you guys...

my mmc started feb 12 - that is when i started bleeding - but didn't happen on its own after i waited so march 1 i used misoprostol. i thought i passed everything but it turned out that i hadn't. i actually passed the sac on march 10. which day do i count as cd 1?? oh, i also got a -ve on a hpt on the 9th. what do you think?


----------



## mohini12

too_scared said:


> ickle, from the quick tutorial i did last night, it looks to me like a good sign that your temp went back up! tons of sticky dust for you!!
> 
> mrs. m, so sorry :(
> 
> oh, we decided to throw caution to the wind last night and bd with a condom! nervous... but, opk was negative yesterday. very likely we missed the egg but will keep testing.
> 
> i have a question for you guys...
> 
> my mmc started feb 12 - that is when i started bleeding - but didn't happen on its own after i waited so march 1 i used misoprostol. i thought i passed everything but it turned out that i hadn't. i actually passed the sac on march 10. which day do i count as cd 1?? oh, i also got a -ve on a hpt on the 9th. what do you think?

sorry on your loss too_scared
i passed sac on july10 when i went for loo.and that day was count cd1.after that i got my af on Aug10 next month same date.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no mrsmig! :hugs: I think your hunch sounds right and although you will be pleased for you could do without another reminder at work.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - not sure but I would count the 10th March as CD1, although your body might have been getting back on track before that as your got a -ve hpt before the 10th.


----------



## fayewest

Hello ladies ... 2 days til the move, and then I can get back on track, sods law I am around ovulation time too, so this cycle might be out the window due to stress but hopefully not! If I do get pregnant this cycle I will likely get my BFP on our 2 year wedding anniversary ;0) 

Mrs Miggins - sorry about the girls at work, thats ne ver going to be easy ;0( xx


----------



## elm

ts I counted 20 days from when I stopped bleeding and decided I wanted af then (it was also 26 days from my miscarriage (passing the baby) ). I'm sure that taking agnus castus was responsible for getting af started.

3 Mrs M?! :hugs: Hopefully it will be 4 very, very soon and it'll be much nicer xxx

Feeling really sad here, there's a situation going on triggering mc feelings (which is ok), it's just so much harder when you care about someone and can empathise so strongly iykwim.


----------



## elm

Oh Faye, that's too romantic for it not to happen! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo faye you got married not long before we did. Our 2nd anniversary is on the 1st of May :) We're going to break the diet for one night and go out for a meal and actually celebrating this year since last year wasn't great.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies. 

if the 10th can be counted as cd 1 maybe i didn't miss ov after all :) i will keep testing. i got another -ve today on the opk.

faye and ickle, my anniversary is May 5 :) but, this year it will be 6 years for us. happy early anniversary to you guys!

good luck with the move, faye. i hate moving. i have done it way too much!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks guys ... it would be so perfect wouldn't it! But I think the stress of the move might have a few words to say about that ... I am packing at the moment, I just have the kitchen/office and garage left to do, why I left the hardest things til last I have NO idea at all. The hubby is at the house every night varnishing floors, the sanding took sooooo long to do it was an utter nightmare, there is still so much to do once we're in, but at least we'll be in and have running water and electrics.

How funny that we are all Spring brides, happy anniversary to you all in advance. Lets hope we get some more good news this cycle, last cycle was a real success for us wasn't it? 

Elm - the first AF is always really really hard ;0( it will get better and we'll all be pregnant this year I promise

I can feel weird twitching and pokes, which I often get pre ovulation, so I am hoping its not far away, I have packed the opks though by mistake, I will just have to get on it every other night instead ;0) xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Ok just had a minor panic - got an evap on my evening IC. Luckily I'd saved the pot of pee but I got 2 BFN's on both the 2nd IC and the Superdrug test. I'll just have to wait to morning to test again. My right ovary area is still aching and I've been feeling a little dizzy this afternoon and this evening. I got an extra pregnancy point when I added that into FF. I'm up to 63 now. My body is playing some dirty tricks on me this time!


----------



## too_scared

i have my fingers crossed for you ickle!


----------



## hopeithappens

ickle - got my fingers and anything else i can cross crossed 4 u 

went to the docs today and the doc said he will request with the midwife that i have an early scan and if they dont then the doc said that hell put it through himself, so hopefully i wont have to wait another 6wks

yet all i can think about is some friends whos lives have been turned upside down in the last 24hrs, my friends mam died lastnyt very suddenly i only met her once but i cant get my head round it so lord knows how they must all feel, i just know how close they all were to her, she lived for her family, totally puts life in perspective, my mams the same age and the thought just doesnt bare thinkin about


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's horrible Hope. My friends mum died on Saturday night and I never met her but I'm so upset for my friend. At least she has you for friendship and support and I know that will mean a lot to her. 
Thats good news about your scan though.
Ickle, majorly hoping for a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## elm

Don't feel like I should say too much as it's not my problem but need a bit of a ramble - a pg friend has found out about abnormalities, just googled and the odds of everything being ok are slim, so glad that I didn't have to go through thinking about termination and all of those things :cry: 

Lots of :hugs: hopeih, hope you get your scan date quickly without any problems x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Elm.. How awful. I heard a similar story today about a friend of a friend going through the same thing and it just doesn't bear thinking about does it. :-(


----------



## sarah_anne

ickle pand said:


> Ok just had a minor panic - got an evap on my evening IC. Luckily I'd saved the pot of pee but I got 2 BFN's on both the 2nd IC and the Superdrug test. I'll just have to wait to morning to test again. My right ovary area is still aching and I've been feeling a little dizzy this afternoon and this evening. I got an extra pregnancy point when I added that into FF. I'm up to 63 now. My body is playing some dirty tricks on me this time!

Dizziness is a major symptom for me! I think I got up to 77 points on FF and then got my BFP, so you're on the right track! FX!


----------



## mohini12

ickle-hope you get bfp very soon.
mrs migg-sorry about your freind'mum.you are going to meet your freind?is she near to you?


----------



## ickle pand

Elm that's awful gor your friend, I can't imagine how hard that must be. 

Another bfn this morning temp is up slightly but I woke up and went back to sleep about an hour before I temped so it's not likely to be accurate. I had a dream about starting AF, I could even see the blood when I wiped etc. No real AF symptoms yet though. Just have to test again in 12 hours I suppose.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was Hope with the friends Mum, my friend lives in Stockholm but I talk to him most days. He flew back last week when she fell ill but sadly she died on Saturday night. I'm hoping to see him but the funeral is on Monday and he has loads to do, so I'm just sending him texts to let him know I'm here if he needs me. 
I was hoping I might have had a temp drop today that may be an implantation dip but temp has stayed the same. 
I have a bit of a dilemma. My friend is having one of her wine nights tonight. It's about the only chance I ever get to go out and let my hair down but obviously I am being wary of alcohol plus I want to see what my temp does tomorrow. 
Waiting eagerly to see if Ickle has any news...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Posted at the same time. Well no AF yet Ickle and it's not surprising that you are dreaming about AF as it will be on your mind so much.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true. I just want to know one way or an another now, that's what's really getting to me.


----------



## pinksmarties

chart looking good still ickle and the fact your dreamt about AF is only natural. I didn't get high pg points on FF so you can't always go by that. Keeping it all crossed for you. Have you adjusted your temp ickle just to see? I don't think there is anything wrong adjusting if its within an hour or so of your normal temp time.

Mrsmig - Hmm your dilemma. Could you just have 1 drink? However I don't think I ever get implantation dips so if you don't then your temp tomorrow, although nice to know, isn't worth missing out on your night for.


----------



## ickle pand

I temped at my normal time because I went straight back to sleep after I woke up so I've ticked the sleep deprived box. It didn't enter my head to temp early, wish I had though. My pregnancy points are now up to 70 but I know they say over 80 is what to look for.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mine never got that high, 59 pt at 13dpo and are only 78pts now. Its a guide only and your symptoms maybe slightly different to others.


----------



## mohini12

sorry you couldn't be with him mrs migg that time and can't attend funeral.
ickle-waiting for your bfp .
my follicle size is measured 23mm in R.O but no ovulation till cd14.endo is still thin.


----------



## ickle pand

More advice needed! I just wiped and had creamy CM so have added that into FF. I also had a tiny spot of blood, about the size of a full stop. Do I count that as spotting in FF or should I wait and see if there's more?

I'm quite uncomfortable just now - loads of pressure and soreness on my right hand side. No AF type cramps yet though.


----------



## Emum

Spotting is any blood which makes it onto toilet paper ickle, no matter how slight. Anything which needs a panty liner or a pad, is light flow. FF won't start a new cycle until you are light flow, however many days of spotting you record beforehand, so no harm in recording it on your chart. If you are pregnant, then it may be implantation spotting. If you aren't, it will be on your chart for comparison purposes for future cycles. When I spotted a few cycles ago, it increased my FF pregnancy points for some reason! Though the points are calculated based on the symptoms you choose to enter, so its benefit as a predictive tool is a bit scuppered by that design flaw when we all symptom spot like mad in the 2ww :)


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini- will you have to wait till next month if lining isn't sufficient? Follie size is excellent.


----------



## mohini12

sorry ickle
its seem that AF on her way.some time cramping not happens.
hey ladies
i added my profile picture right now.give a look in my profile.


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> mohini- will you have to wait till next month if lining isn't sufficient? Folies size is excellent.

not sure pink.OB said will wait 2days more.


----------



## pinksmarties

Not sure about spotting as it is something I never really had although at one one point I thought I saw 2 very small bits of brown dots mixed in with cm before I tested. I would never have noticed if I wasn't scrutinising TP!


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini12 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> mohini- will you have to wait till next month if lining isn't sufficient? Folies size is excellent.
> 
> not sure pink.OB said will wait 2days more.Click to expand...

I hope it has built up enough in the next 2 days for you mohini - keeping it all crossed for you too!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the advice Emum. It hasn't changed my pregnancy points or anything. Just a waiting game to see what happens.

I think I might end up going home at lunchtime though because I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## sarah_anne

mohini12 said:


> sorry ickle
> its seem that AF on her way.some time cramping not happens.
> hey ladies
> i added my profile picture right now.give a look in my profile.

Mohini! You're GORGEOUS! Wow!!


----------



## ickle pand

Lovely picture mohini :) It's great to be able to picture people when we're chatting to them online :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini what a lovely picture! I imagined you with shorter hair for some reason. 
Ickle I hope the cramps settle down soon and you feel better. 
Pink, I think I will go tonight and just have a couple.


----------



## mohini12

thanks ladies
although I know i am not look as beautiful as you were all.


----------



## pinksmarties

You are beautiful mohini. We are all a great looking group of ladies on here!!


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> You are beautiful mohini. We are all a great looking group of ladies on here!!

thanks pink
you are very very nice looking.i saw you in black dress with your DH once.and sarah you have very decent face.i like to see my all remaining freinds(mrs migg,emum,ickle,elm and all in the thread)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/ed33c4be.jpg
There you go Mohini, I posted it before but maybe you didn't see it. Me and my girl.


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/ed33c4be.jpg
> There you go Mohini, I posted it before but maybe you didn't see it. Me and my girl.

you both are so sweet mrs migg.hug and love to your little angle.


----------



## Emum

This is me with my youngest, coincidentally taken on the beach while I was pregnant with my last angel
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Mohini. Though that picture was taken just before my last pregnancy, I think I have aged about 5 years since then. 
Just off out for my run, been doing 3x a week for over 3 weeks now and starting to feel better for it.


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> You are beautiful mohini. We are all a great looking group of ladies on here!!

thanks pink
you are very very nice looking.i saw you in black dress with your DH once.and sarah you have very decent face.i like to see my all remaining freinds(mrs migg,emum,ickle,elm and all in the thread)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum that's a lovely picture! And what a coincidence both our pictures were taken just before our last losses. Your son is lovely, is he about Edie's age?


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-have you got notification of my acceptance.


----------



## mohini12

lovely picture Emum.your son is so sweet.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum that's a lovely picture! And what a coincidence both our pictures were taken just before our last losses. Your son is lovely, is he about Edie's age?

How old is Edie, Mrs M. Edward is 2 and a half (his birthday is end September). And yes, he is gorgeous, in his mum's eyes anyway, and he knows it!


----------



## Emum

I wonder is fili still lurking and reading? I know she is having a time out from ttc this month, but I miss her madcap posts! Hope she comes back to join us soon!


----------



## Lozdi

My internet went down like a ton of bricks last night! And its still not quite right! Might have to make a strongly worded phone call if it carries on.

Mohini your beautiful, and you have a sweet kind face :hugs:

We are finally going to tell OH's parents about Bellybean on sunday. His dad has taken a turn for the worst and I have now put my foot down and demanded that we give them some good news to counteract all the bad news they keep getting! We will be going round and spending the day there after the scan, and having a barbecue if weather permits. I can taste the stuffed peppers already!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi I'm sorry to hear your OH's dad has taken a turn for the worse. I hope the fantastic news gives him the boost he needs. Emum, Fili mainly resides on the PAL after recurrent losses thread, she is an honourary PAL! She has her journal too, but she is currently living it up in Vegas. She has been prescribed clomid to bring on her AF after her horrendous ordeal with her last erpc and has been given the go ahead to ttc after that, so she is feeling positive and very excited at the moment. I'm sure she won't mind me passing this info on! And Edie was 2 in November so just a couple of months younger than Edward. 
Mohini, yes I think I did get your acceptance I will check my profile.


----------



## Anxiously

I love your beautiful pics, mohini, emum and miggins! Hope everything's doing fine here. This week had been an emotional rollercoaster - I'm thankful that the weekend has arrived!


----------



## Lozdi

I have a good feeling about Fili's next pregnancy!

OH's dad has prostate cancer, and it was responding really well to hormone treatments, but then went bad again and is spreading fast, and I know PMA can help when fighting cancer, because my friends mum has it too, ovarian that spread to everywhere, and when she was told by a doctor to prepare her own funeral so that her children don't have to (even though they are all grown up, most of them over 30) she took a massive turn for the worse and then when another doctor she had known for years said don't be silly woman, I'm retiring in 5 years and you'll be first invite on my retirement party list- her condition improved alot, because she was given hope back. If we hear doom and gloom from a doctor, we lose PMA, I think thats whats happened with OH's dad. Now he shall have to fight to get his PMA back up and running, so he can meet Bellybean in a few months.


----------



## too_scared

you ladies are all so beautiful! 

here i am with my husband at my sister's wedding just last summer, right before we started to ttc. (my husband got his hair cut since, thank goodness!!) we both stood for my sister and her husband.

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/299020_10150397400406253_513881252_10596676_257121167_n.jpg

i finally went back to work today. and then proceeded to cry in the middle of the hallway before class started. at least i substituted in my old school where i worked from sept until december. i know those ladies well and i like them tons. one of the teachers there told me that she was out from school after christmas because she had tried ivf for the second time and it didn't work again. :cry: she wanted to share because we hadn't talked about it before and neither knew each other was ttc. and i didn't know her issues. she is such a great person and just wanted to sympathize with me but of course i started crying. she felt awful for making me cry. 

while i was in the hallway there crying another teacher came by and was consoling me too. well, she tried to console me anyway. :( she is a rough, rough person and is always brisk and straight forward. she told me "a student in my class was diagnosed with a brain tumor so it could always be worse". i just about died. i taught her class in the afternoons when i was there! that little girl is my student too. i am floored and so, so sad. i don't know any details but i am hoping it can be operated on and she will be fine. so sad.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS, you are a BABE!! That's such terrible news about the little girl. I do think your colleague could have told you with a little more sensitivity. I hope she pulls through it.


----------



## too_scared

thank you Mrs M. i really hope the little girl pulls through too. i don't get that woman. she is very rough, i don't really know how else to describe her. like emotions are things you brush off and move on from. maybe that is how she deals but it is not how i deal. :( i feel so awful.


----------



## kelly1973

please remind me how i post a pic ladies


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You are bound to. It's a terrible thing to learn about anybody, let alone a child that you know. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

kelly1973 said:


> please remind me how i post a pic ladies

do you have photobucket or something similar? that is how i do it. i am not quite sure how to attach a photo.

with photobucket you have to up load the picture and then get the direct link for that picture from their site. i just hover my mouse over the picture i want and then the links pop up. i click on the direct link code and it copies it for me. then when you come here you have to click on the little picture (looks like a mountain and a sun) and paste the code in the box. when you hit submit your picture will show up in the post.


----------



## Emum

I just click on the attach a file icon in the Go Advanced screen. It then asks whether I want to attach something from my computer, or the internet, and I browse in the my pictures folder of my computer for the correct pic, click upload and it pastes directly into the post.


----------



## Emum

So had another acupuncture session today. He took my pulses and gave me a quick exam and said I was ovulating and that my body was "strong". I thought I was 2 dpo but worth a punt tonight I think based on that.

When he put the needles in, they were very sore today with a hot pain. Wonder if that means that they were really doing what they are supposed to do? The worst ones were in the fleshy pad over the base of my thumbs. I wonder what that acupuncture point does?


----------



## elm

:hugs: oh ts xxx

Sorry about your oh's dad Loz. Hope you get that lovely barbecue :)

You're all gorgeous! You beautiful women you! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm trying to google that acupuncture point, but its surprisingly hard to google it! I don't know the proper name for that part of the hand! :dohh::haha:


----------



## too_scared

what a great picture, elm :)


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> I'm trying to google that acupuncture point, but its surprisingly hard to google it! I don't know the proper name for that part of the hand! :dohh::haha:

According to Dr Google it is called the anatomical snuff box :haha::haha:. That sounds like it should be another part of the body completely. And also according to Google it is related to the colon, which kind of makes sense as he thought my digestive problems might be related to the fertility issues.


----------



## MightyMom

Score one for Dr Google again!


----------



## mohini12

elm said:


> :hugs: oh ts xxx
> 
> Sorry about your oh's dad Loz. Hope you get that lovely barbecue :)
> 
> You're all gorgeous! You beautiful women you! :flower:
> 
> Here's me last year with ds x

you are so beatiful elm and your son is soooooooo
sweet.i pray God everyday please give me atleast one whether a girl or boy.i really really want a baby .i will try to be loving mom like you all ladies.


----------



## mohini12

elm said:


> :hugs: oh ts xxx
> 
> Sorry about your oh's dad Loz. Hope you get that lovely barbecue :)
> 
> You're all gorgeous! You beautiful women you! :flower:
> 
> Here's me last year with ds x

you are so beautiful elm and your son is soooooooo
sweet.i pray God everyday please give me atleast one whether a girl or boy.i really really want a baby .i will try to be loving mom like you all ladies.


----------



## mohini12

my follicular size is 25mm and endo Res is 6.4mm on cd15.ob can give hcg injection if its not rapture till sunday.
DH told me about a newly opened recurrent abortion clinic in our city.its a first Rmc .in india there are hardly one or two RMC clinics.if i get bfp this month will visit there.


----------



## kelly1973

you ladies are gorgeous its always nice to put a face to your posts. i hope in the future i can post a pic with me and a gorgeous baby.


----------



## mohini12

kelly1973 said:


> View attachment 360477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ladies are gorgeous its always nice to put a face to your posts. i hope in the future i can post a pic with me and a gorgeous baby.

 tc you are so beautiful .and you will definitely post your pic with your little charm that you deserve very soon.


----------



## mohini12

kelly1973 said:


> View attachment 360477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ladies are gorgeous its always nice to put a face to your posts. i hope in the future i can post a pic with me and a gorgeous baby.

 kelly you are so beautiful .and you will definitely post your pic with your little charm that you deserve very soon.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL I'm still trying to figure out how to put up an avatar!


----------



## kelly1973

MightyMom said:


> LOL I'm still trying to figure out how to put up an avatar!

trust me if i can do it anyone can xx


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies.

AF got me this morning :( I'm a bit down but I've been expecting since last night because the spotting got heavier. In a way it's a relief just to know what's going on. 3 cycles to go before we're back to the clinic so we'll see what they bring. 

Oh and DH finally started reading that "What to Expect When She's Not Expecting" book that I got him. I took yesterday afternoon off work because I wasn't feeling great and he came home with 4 bunches of flowers for me! Luckily they weren't massive ones and i managed to fit them into 2 vases because we only have 3 lol!


----------



## mohini12

oh no ickle
i was just thinking of you.goodluck for 2013 baby.


----------



## ickle pand

Just realised that if I ovulate on the day that FF forecasts and get a BFP, the baby will be due a year and a day after the baby I lost.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ickle. So sorry AF showed up. 

I am glad your OH has started to read the book and it was lovely of him to bring you flowers.

Lets hope these next few months get you a bfp before going down the ivf route :hugs:


----------



## elm

:hugs: ickle :( sorry the last cycle wasn't the one but hopefully this one will be xxx

Got a miserable cold here, such a waste of a beautiful day not doing anything so think I'll go and sit in the sun in a bit and read. 

Went to see my friend and gave her some healing which was really nice.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today xxx


----------



## Emum

Sorry for AF ickle. But it sounds like things were more hopeful this month, so hopefully that means your body is preparing itself for a new pregnancy, and next month might be the month. And if you keep losing weight at the awesome rate you have been doing, when you do get your BFP, you will have an obvious neat little bump to pat, which will just be fantastic.

FF gave me my crosshairs this morning, with a test date of 4 April. This is exactly a week before our 20th wedding anniversary. It would be awesome to get a BFP this month, and keep the news quiet for a special anniversary present for DH :)


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry ickle that was lovely of dh to do that.i agree with emun fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Emum 20 years! I only managed 20 months :blush: let's hope I do better next time round. Let's hope you get that fantastic present. 
Kelly, Elm, love the pictures and Mohini I hope this time next year your baby is in your arms. 
Ickle :hugs: I'm so sorry. Like you say in some respects it's a relief when AF shows as you know what's going on, but it doesn't make it any easier. Like Emum says, let's hope your body is preparing for a bfp very soon and you won't need the ivf.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. You are the best :) And you're right, I want to keep losing the belly flab so that as soon as I've had a 12 week scan I can show the bump off to the world :) DH and I are off to buy some cheap clothes to replace all the ones that have been binned :)


----------



## mohini12

elm-sorry you are suffering from cold .you should have some ginger tea for better relief.
emum-how excited you will celebrate your 20th wedding anniversary.hope you give bfp present to your DH that day.
ickle-you need not to do ivf you get natural bfp soon.
Lozdi-how are you?sorry about your oh's dad.hope he will recover soon.
mrs migg,pink,Anx,kelly hi!every one.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to google that acupuncture point, but its surprisingly hard to google it! I don't know the proper name for that part of the hand! :dohh::haha:
> 
> According to Dr Google it is called the anatomical snuff box :haha::haha:. That sounds like it should be another part of the body completely. And also according to Google it is related to the colon, which kind of makes sense as he thought my digestive problems might be related to the fertility issues.Click to expand...

LOL thats a hilarious name for it, I never would have guessed that in a million years! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry about AF Ickle :hugs:

Tried to upload a pic of myself, but the attachment thingy is playing silly buggers. :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi loz, not long till your scan. I am aglad you will be able to tell FIL of your good news. Having something positive to think about can make all teh difference.

emum - I found the one she did on my feet the most painful but she was pleased by that at they are one of the stronger 'lines' and produce strong result so maybe the ones on your 'anatomical snuff box' for you will be the same.


----------



## Lozdi

Not long at all...less than 24 hours! I hope they don't tell me to go back a fortnight later- I'll not be 16 weeks but they should still be able to see things. Had another gender dream last night and it was a girl. So I have had girl and boy dreams now haha this baby is not communicating with me at all on the matter, its all subconscious speculation!

This acupuncture talk is making me want to try it after baby, I've always been intrigued by it but never actually got round to having some.


----------



## too_scared

sorry to hear about af, ickle :( next month for sure!!

congrats on 20 years emum! wow! in may dh and i will be married 6 years and together 12 total. 20 is awesome! 

hello to all!

lozdi, i can't wait to hear the results :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi TS how are you? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I may not be posting much on here anymore. I am COMPLETELY addicted to Draw Something. It's like crack cocaine. :haha:


----------



## Emum

Just a little rant coming up. Not related to ttc or miscarriage in any way, or even directly affecting me, but am nonetheless cross!

I've just got back from a first birthday party with DS2. I didn't know the mum all that well, but she had quite bad post natal depression after the baby was born, and I became friendly with her at that time. She also had a lot of weight to lose after the baby was born, which upset her loads. She's lost about 2 stone now with strict dieting and going to boot camp twice a week, and is definitely more than half way there though she does have a bit more to lose.

I met her parents for the first time at the party, and her dad was horrible. All me, me , me, look at me. And as soon as she unveiled the party food, he called at the top of his voice, across everyone in the room: "is this trifle weightwatchers then?" in a nasty sarcastic voice. And he had a lot more cushioning on him than she ever did! Grrr. Am so cross that someone would put their own child down that way in front of all her friends and family at their child's first birthday party. And they had massive fertility problems too, so didn't expect to ever have this child and probably won't be able to have another.


----------



## Lozdi

Gah what a horrible man! I bet he is too ignorant to notice that the only person he made a fool out of with that behaviour is himself!


----------



## too_scared

wow emum, that is horrible :( that poor lady. 

hi pink :) we are having friends over tonight for a bbq and maybe some card games. we were at their house last night and chatted and dh and our friends drank too much wine! haha! we left at 2:30! dh had a headache this morning but my friend didn't fare so well. she was sick this morning. her husband had to get up with their baby while she went back to work. yay for pumping breast milk! haha! busy weekend but good to keep busy. 

mrs. m! oh my goodness! i am totally addicted to draw something too!! i am furryfarm :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh I couldn't get to grips with expressing breast milk at all! Emum, that man sounds absolutely vile. How upsetting for your friend. 
TS I'll find you and draw you a picture. I warn you I am crap!


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - he sounds like a horrible, weak, pathetic, controlling man and its a shame he will be that LO Grandad. Was her mum there? He made more of a fool of himself in everyones eyes than he thought he was doing of his daughter.


----------



## kelly1973

mohini12 said:


> elm-sorry you are suffering from cold .you should have some ginger tea for better relief.
> emum-how excited you will celebrate your 20th wedding anniversary.hope you give bfp present to your DH that day.
> ickle-you need not to do ivf you get natural bfp soon.
> Lozdi-how are you?sorry about your oh's dad.hope he will recover soon.
> mrs migg,pink,Anx,kelly hi!every one.

:hi:


----------



## too_scared

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ooh I couldn't get to grips with expressing breast milk at all! Emum, that man sounds absolutely vile. How upsetting for your friend.
> TS I'll find you and draw you a picture. I warn you I am crap!

yay!


----------



## pinksmarties

What is this draw something? I looked and saw a phone app, is that what you are talking about?

Hi Kelly!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is Pink, it's totally addictive! It's kind of like pictionary.


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> What is this draw something? I looked and saw a phone app, is that what you are talking about?
> 
> Hi Kelly!!

hey pink how are you feeling xx:thumbup:


----------



## elm

I sent you a pic ts - I'm doodlenoodledoodle :)

Horrible man at the party :( Poor woman.

Gigantic glands here :( Forgot to do an opk this morning, did one yesterday and it was really faint so don't think I'll have had a huge surge since then and it's still early yet.

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## kelly1973

elm said:


> I sent you a pic ts - I'm doodlenoodledoodle :)
> 
> Horrible man at the party :( Poor woman.
> 
> Gigantic glands here :( Forgot to do an opk this morning, did one yesterday and it was really faint so don't think I'll have had a huge surge since then and it's still early yet.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone x

hell i havent even started opk yet ive had cold for two days felt pants so bunged up, should i have started testing?:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I usually start on about day 10 Kelly as I ov on day 15 or 17, so start tomorrow maybe? 
I see you got your chart sorted. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Will our charts know the clocks have changed I wonder?


----------



## ickle pand

I love draw something too. I'm pand15 if anyone wants to add me. 

I think they do mrs mig. I'm sure you pick your timezone when you set it up. 

AFM - just had a weird incident, I had my final shake of the day and was doing the washing up when I got really dizzy and shaky and felt nauseous. It's a good job DH was there or else I think I might have passed out. Took me a while before I felt like I could even walk through to the living room to sit down. I'm still feeling a little shaky but DH has put me to bed for an early night.


----------



## pinksmarties

I doubt it. I don't think they run on set time. Other ladies in another thread has there clocks changed last weekend or the one before and never mentioned about FF noticing. It did seem to altered their temps for a few days till body get used to the new 'waking' time.

Kelly - I'm fine, thanks. sore boobs but not as much nausea as last week. Keeping positive and trying to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## pinksmarties

hope you feel better soon ickle, dizzyness is horrible


----------



## elm

kelly1973 said:


> elm said:
> 
> 
> I sent you a pic ts - I'm doodlenoodledoodle :)
> 
> Horrible man at the party :( Poor woman.
> 
> Gigantic glands here :( Forgot to do an opk this morning, did one yesterday and it was really faint so don't think I'll have had a huge surge since then and it's still early yet.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone x
> 
> hell i havent even started opk yet ive had cold for two days felt pants so bunged up, should i have started testing?:shrug:Click to expand...

I didn't really need too, I don't expect to ovulate for another week was just needing to be poas!! Also a being a bit over cautious as don't know if ovulation will be the same as it used to be & I'm not temping x


----------



## elm

Do you think you might have a bug ickle? Hope you're ok now xxx


----------



## too_scared

feel better soon, ickle! 

i think i may be coming down with a bug :( i have had a tickle in my throat for a few hours now and it is not going away. it is making me nervous. i don't wanna get sick. haha!

our friend's were over this evening with their 7 month old old daughter. she is cute as a button. dh can't take his eyes off her. we can all be having a conversation and he is over making faces at the baby. i really hope i am able to give him on of our own soon. 

hope you guys are all having a great weekend. 

elm and mrs. m - thanks for playing with me!


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> I usually start on about day 10 Kelly as I ov on day 15 or 17, so start tomorrow maybe?
> I see you got your chart sorted. :thumbup:

sure did thanks to you guys im finding it quite addictive i look at it quite a bit :dohh:


----------



## Emum

DH left this morning on another trip to India. He has just phoned me to say his plane had to dump all its fuel and make an emergency landing in Warswaw! Apparently there was a problem with the water on board. He's being remarkably laid back about the whole thing, I think I'd be up the walls at the thought of having to get back on another plane to complete my journey. Will now worry about him until he gets back.

4dpo for me, and I did temp this morning even though I said I would stop when I got my crosshairs. Have been feeling really gassy yesterday and today and lots of acid indigestion today which is lovely! I know its far too early for any symptoms though so not reading anything into that other than glad OH is away for a few days so as not to have to endure me at my least attractive :)


----------



## too_scared

oh wow, emum! that is so scary! i would be beside myself. i am so glad that he is safe and sound.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's scary Emum but I'm pleased your hubby is calm. It's too early to symptom spot but we love a good symptom so the gassiness and indigestion sounds good! Ickle I hope you feel better today.


----------



## Emum

I am feeling a bit rough still to be honest Mrs M. Not helped by the fact that the clocks changed last night and DS2 is screaming every time I put him down. I've read him 6 stories now, and will have to go up AGAIN in a few seconds as he is working himself into a right lather. I am contemplating making this the next one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CseO1XRYs9I

:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha haaaa!!!! I'm exhausted after missing an hours sleep as well and trailing round Lincoln all day with 4 children while Mark did his 10k run and then running round a playground after them. I'm fit to drop.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Blimey Emum, how scary! 

Ladies the scan was awesome, my boys totally ignored what was going on because there was lego in the room LOL I will make them watch the dvd tomorrow, with no lego in sight!

TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!!! My third boy!!!! He was leaping about everywhere and was hiding the goods at first them we caught sight of Mr Willy and he showed it off! He is measuring 16w2d based on head size- yikes! :haha::happydance:

MIL was funny, as OH said we have some news for them she said 'Oh I know, I noticed days ago' lmao, I should have known she would know- she only saw me briefly from a distance the other day but mothers know lol FIL was worried about how we will afford another baby, but I just told him that being another boy, he won't actually cost us much as we kept everything from before, which seemed to ease his mind a bit!


----------



## too_scared

yay team blue!! awesome lozdi! :)

emum, i love that book!


----------



## Emum

Congratulations Lozdi. Although I have both, and am besotted by my DD, i was secretly very pleased when no 3 was a DS. There is something very special about the relationship between a mum and her boys. Sounds like yours will be a character too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats Lozdi!! 3 boys, well they will be great companions for each other. So pleased he's doing so well.


----------



## kelly1973

Yey congrats lozdi a yummy boy xxx


----------



## too_scared

i have a tmi ff question...

i remember someone mentioned a few days ago about how to know how to classify spotting/menses. they said that if you need a panty liner/pad that it is considered light flow. tmi alert... i have had a tiny amount of brown spotting for a week now. i have needed a panty liner but it is only tiny bits of brown spotting on it. i can hardly see it on the tissue when i wipe. would this be considered light flow or would it still be considered spotting? is it possible that it was af just SUPER light? if i do count it as light flow and it actually was af then i am cd 8 now. 

maybe i will ov in 8 days?? fx'ed!!!

since i have been entering it as spotting i am on cd 43... i can't believe it has been 43 days since i started mc-ing. :(


----------



## Lozdi

My boys are certainly characters! I feel very proud that I shall have three, and one day maybe a girl will come along too, and she will have at least 3 big brothers....which she may or may not see as a good thing :haha:

I want to put a pic up, but still having issues with the attachment thingy, and do not feel up to fighting with photobucket- for some reason my comp falls out with that site!


----------



## LolaAnn

hey too_scared I had this last cycle, spotted for 2 days. turns out I had a super long cycle that month, and ovulated about a week and a half after the spotting, really weird. I think I would classify it as spotting. Spotting is a classic sign of low progesterone, so you might wanna get that checked at your next doctors appointment.

anyway hi everyone :wave: I dont know if anyone will remember me but I was around at the beginning of the first thread. I haven't been on much due to being super depressed at so many I know getting their BFPS and me still struggling. I mean I am really happy for them, but at the same time I can't help but feeling all poor me. 

I'm taking clomid for this first month, I'm on 100mg and I'm praying like crazy that we can catch the egg this month. I've been doing progesterone cream too (after ov) and hoping that will have fixed some of my issues. If you ladies have a moment, please say a prayer for me that I will conceive soon. Wishing everyone on this thread all the best! x


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - not sure really but I would still consider that spotting, however I had never really hasd spotting, its usally all or nothing with me so may not be the best to advise.

Loz - yay for another boy!! So glad you had a fantastic scan.

emum - loved the book, made me laugh which is good as I haven't had a great day today. Glad your OH all safe, I can imagine how scary that was for you to hear, especially knowing he still had more flights to get.

Just having one of those horrible wobbly days not helped by numpty OH. I am maybe being a bit harsh that he doesn't just get it (straight away). anyway Loz's news and emum's book has cheered me up no end.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies. 

maybe i should check with my dr. how do they check progesterone levels? 

i just realized that in the past 43 days i have had a total of 4 days without bleeding or spotting. :( it is never going to end.


----------



## pinksmarties

Progesterone is usually checked at 7dpo so not something you can do just yet. It will eventually end as for some it can drag on a bit but maybe a visit to the Dr just to see what they say,

Hi lola, glad to see you back. I will be sending out lots of positive vibes that you get your bfp very soon.


----------



## Emum

It won't be an AF ts if you have been bleeding virtually constantly since the loss. To be considered a new cycle, you need to have at least 20 days with no bleeding between the miscarriage and any new bleed. Unfortunately some miscarriages do drag on a bit. A girl on another forum I read bled for 10 weeks after her loss and was losing the will to live, but she conceived 2 months after the bleeding stopped and is now 14 weeks so there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for team blue Loz! So exciting :)

Ts - I'd put that down as spotting. Your cycle will be a bit odd until at least your AF so don't worry too much about what to put in ff. 

Lola - welcome back :) I'm one of the originals too and I'm still waiting for my BFP too. 

Speaking of which, I was stalking First Timer, who started the first thread, and her waters broke yesterday. So excited for her! Must stalk get again and see if there's any more news from her.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Lola I will cross absolutely everything for a bfp for you! I know it must be very difficult seeing people get bfp's but you will get yours too! :hugs:


----------



## elm

Congratulations on team blue Lozdi, glad the scan went well :D

fx for this cycle LolaAnn.

Loving your pics ts!!! 

Forgot to do an opk again this morning. Will put my stick somewhere noticeable for the morning, pleased in a way as it means I'm not stressing about ttc yet...!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

elm - morning isn't the best time to do opk as LH needs time to build up in your urine and doesn't start to work till mid morning. I usually test 3 times per day starting from 12noon when I know ov imminent in the next few days. Although once daily till you know ov may be soon is good!


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

do you guys think i should continue to do opk's or should i just stop until i get af? 

thanks elm! your pictures are great too! i LOVED your peacock :)


----------



## elm

Thanks pink :) Must have known that last time I was ttc and totally forgot!! I remember testing at a wedding...!!! Need to check my supply :)

ts what are your readings like at the moment? If there's just one line I wouldn't bother daily unless you want to x


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)

there is a super faint line so i am guessing definitely bfn. maybe i will wait a few days and try again?


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
i am at ob clinic now.Dh 's sample has bee an given to wash.iui will done in next 2hours.i need your blessings my freinds.feeling little nervios.


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck mohini, sending lots of love and positive sticky vibes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots and lots of luck and positivity Mohini.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Mohini. Hopefully you catch the egg this time :)


----------



## kelly1973

too_scared said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> maybe i should check with my dr. how do they check progesterone levels?
> 
> i just realized that in the past 43 days i have had a total of 4 days without bleeding or spotting. :( it is never going to end.

ts please please keep your chin up it will get back to normal i promise i started bleeding with my m on 15th dec 2011 and didnt get the all clear untill 15th feb and that was heavy bleeding constant, it will sort itself out and your body will get back to normal i promise xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## kelly1973

good luck mohini big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emum

Good luck today mohini. I'm guessing your procedure is happening about now. Try and rest as much as you can for the rest of the day so in your own mind you'll know you gave things their best chance.


----------



## fayewest

Good luck Mohini

Hello ladies, we are in hooooray! It's still a building site and we have lots of painting and organising to finish before it's sorted but we're here! It took almost all weekend to clean the old house, it's been scrubbed clean so we def get our deposit back, I am off to hand over this afternoon ;0) My cat is super distressed but he'll be ok, and get used to it soon I hope, there are just alot of boxes in his way and it must be hard to be kept inside on such a sunny week.

Going to try and catch up, much love to you all xxx


----------



## kelly1973

just done an opk and a really really faint second line yeh


----------



## too_scared

yay Kelly!! great news! thanks for the pep talk :hugs:

good luck Mohini!!!


----------



## mohini12

thanks pink,tc,mrs migg,emum,ickle,kelly,elm,faye.
iui finished.i am at home now.i felt little pain and discomfort in abdomen during procedure.but now feel ok.DH taken leave from office for 2days.ob saied 2nd iui will done tommorow morning.when ob started iui procedure i was just thinking of you all my lovely freinds and forget my all pain.
love you all.


----------



## Lozdi

Hope its going well Mohini! :hugs::flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad all went well mohini relax and take it easy for today andI hope tomorrows goes just as well. Glad OH can be with you too, make sure he is looking after you!


----------



## mohini12

Lozdi said:


> Hope its going well Mohini! :hugs::flower:

thanks Lozdi
all went well and i am feeling relax now.how are you and Oh's dad?


----------



## Lozdi

We are all completely exhausted from yesterdays busy day and hot weather! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We were thinking of you too Mohini. All the very best of luck with this procedure. You deserve it so much. Pleased your hubby is there for you. 
Just tested and bfn, no surprise. It was a crappy 25 miu pound land cheapie, it was probably more likely to burst into song than show a second line at 8dpo, but it scratched an itch! Had my progesterone bloods again this morning. The nurse was lovely. She told me she lost twin boys at 14 weeks and then 2 more boys, all at 13 weeks before going on to have 3 girls. She was really understanding.


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry to bring bad news, but Debzie has had her follow up scan and it didn't go well. :cry: Its her third mmc now so they will do tests and hopefully it will be something easily treated. WHY does this have to happen? :growlmad:


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs migg
glad to hear your nurse was understanding.there are few people who understand others pain.all staff in old gyne clinic was rude .but now my new ob and everyone at clinic are very supportive.anyway when your blood test reports come?was it all hormonal testing?


----------



## ickle pand

Aw no Loz. That's so sad. Poor Debzie.


----------



## mohini12

loz,sorry to hear about Debzie.its realy worst thing.today i also saw a lady in clinic who had mmc at 11week.really really big loss.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's so sad about Debzie, I feel so so bad for her :-( 
Mohini, it's just progesterone. She wants to see my results over 4 cycles to get a picture of what's going on. Actually it's me that wants that, I don't think she cares.


----------



## kelly1973

too_scared said:


> yay Kelly!! great news! thanks for the pep talk :hugs:
> 
> good luck Mohini!!!

its so hard i know all i was focused on was ttc again it will happen in the mean time give your self some tlc i know bleeding for so long took it out of me xxx:hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

how do i add opk testing into ff


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> how do i add opk testing into ff

When you go to enter your temp on a PC, there are a number of tabs, one of which is marked "tests" and both ovulation and pregnancy test results can be entered there. If you are using an app for phone or ipad, when you enter the temp and press "set" it should take you to a long screen which has this option on it about half way down


----------



## too_scared

i am thinking that my chance of being pg is 0 but i am nervous to take any meds for my cold. dh and i only bd 2 times without a condom and i had -ve opks the whole time. i should be safe to take something for my fever/aches, right?


----------



## Hope39

Lozdi said:


> Sorry to bring bad news, but Debzie has had her follow up scan and it didn't go well. :cry: Its her third mmc now so they will do tests and hopefully it will be something easily treated. WHY does this have to happen? :growlmad:

Oh no, let Debzie know i am thinking of her, i had 3mmc in a row so i know how exactly how she must be feeling

They will start testing now but she must push for all tests as they will not give them all to you, as i found out friday! They have only tested me for blood clotting and gave me an internal scan, i got my thyroid done off my own back

I went to see an endocrinologist privately on friday regarding my thryoid and by the end of the appt he had diagnosed me with PCOS! He is very confident thats what i have, just got to have weekly bloods to confirm. My ovaries are clear with no cysts but you can still have PCOS! Er hello, why have the recurrent miscarriage clinic not thought about that

The doctors face was a picture this morn when i went in to request blood forms as i wanted the nhs to cover it and not through my private insurance. I told her i was entitled to them and if the nhs had pulled their finger out i wouldn't have had to go private

I've not posted for a while but i check in on you lot most days so good to see you are all ok, i don't like to see sad news

Not seen anything of fili lately, is she in vegas?

xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hope, yes Fili is in Vegas still!

I am glad you seem to have found answers and hopefully things will be able to move forward now. Sorry for being daft but why would pcos lead to increased risk mc? I thought it made becoming pg more problamatic rather than causing mc.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - paracetamol is safe when pg so that should help bring down any fevers you have.


----------



## ickle pand

None of the consultants I've seen over the years has ever mentioned PCOS being a cause of recurrent miscarriage. It'd be interesting to know if there was any info about that though.


----------



## Hope39

pinksmarties said:


> Hi hope, yes Fili is in Vegas still!
> 
> I am glad you seem to have foud answers and hopefully things will be able to move forward now. Sorry for being daft but why would pcos lead to incresed risk mc? I thought it made becoming pg more problamatic rather than causing mc.

Hi Pink

Youre not being daft, thats what i thought too, i was under the impression it was hard to conceive if you pcos but apparently not.

My ovaries are clear, no cysts. 

There is a few links between PCOS and miscarriage. If you have pcos caused by insulin resistance it increases blood clotting in the uterus which leads to insufficiency of the placenta. ladies with pcos also have a higher LH during the first part of the cycle so the egg is released early and stops it from maturing which in turn would then cause chromosone defects and cause miscarriage

My endocrinologist explained something else which was that my brain stops sending a signal (of some sort) and this causes miscarriages between 6-8 weeks (i need to ask oh exactly what he explained)

So yes PCOS can cause miscarriages, you can have the syndrom and not have cysts. I have really bad hirsutism which is a big indication of pcos (hairs on my finger, toes and belly!) Good job i hadn't waxed my toes, admittedly i was highly embarrased when he asked to look at my feet - i was going to see him to sort my thyroid out so didn't expect him to want to look at my feet! i could have died, i had been walking around bare foot all morning (after my shower)

I should have my thyroid stabilised within 5-6 weeks, if i had left it to the doctors to bring under control then it would have been 3-4 months due to the rate that they increase my meds

So going private has worked for me on this occasion, my policy doesn't cover recurrent miscarriage investigation but as i had to explain why i had my thyroid checked it lead to me discussing miscarriages and my consultant specialises in pcos and hirsutism! Bonus!


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> None of the consultants I've seen over the years has ever mentioned PCOS being a cause of recurrent miscarriage. It'd be interesting to know if there was any info about that though.

There you go Ickle, tons of info on the net!!

Here is one of the links:-

www.womens-health.co.uk/effect-of-pcos-on-pregnancy.html

I am baffled as to why my miscarriage consultant has never discussed it, bit cheesed off with them tbh because i have hirsutism which is a clear indication of pcos (apparently).


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for sharing that. No one has ever said any of that to me despite me bringing up concerns about my lining. I have hirsuitism too - lovely isn't it? When you're not TTC get your consultant to prescribe spironolactone. It works really well and helps any acne if you have problems with that too. It causes horrible birth defects though so I had to come off it years ago.


----------



## angelria

Can I join????? I have been TTC # 2 for 15 mo and we finally found out we were pregnant after second found of Clomid last week and I lost the pregnancy over the weekend at just over 4 weeks. I got the go ahead this morning to start back on Clomid and today is CD 3 so I will be taking it tonight.


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> Thanks for sharing that. No one has ever said any of that to me despite me bringing up concerns about my lining. I have hirsuitism too - lovely isn't it? When you're not TTC get your consultant to prescribe spironolactone. It works really well and helps any acne if you have problems with that too. It causes horrible birth defects though so I had to come off it years ago.

Hi ickle

I don't have acne, it was my hairy little fingers, toes n belly that lead down pcos route. He made diagnosis on that basis, blood tests will confirm but he seemed confident. He will put me on metformin if I have it.

as I walked out the door his last words were you will have a baby just after Christmas.

Have you been tested for pcos? Maybe u should look into it if u have hirtutism. 

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I just realised that I never said in my first post that I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2003. Metformin is a wonder drug for some women but it didn't do much to help me so I'm just losing weight to give myself the best chance possible.


----------



## ickle pand

Just to let the ladies who came over from the old thread know that First Timer who started it that thread had a little boy, called George this afternoon :)


----------



## Emum

Hi Hope. I've got PCOS too, and tend to be on the hairy side though not overweight (or not hugely anyway, like most people I could lose a few pounds :o) If it helps although I have had a lot of trouble trying to conceive, I have managed 3 live births with no issues, and neither miscarriage was thought to be linked to the PCOS.

I know I've said this before but one thing to take comfort from is that PCOS is a genetic condition passed down via maternal genes. So whilst it can make getting pregnant harder, and slightly increase the miscarriage rate, it is by no means a bar to successfully having a family.


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> how do i add opk testing into ff
> 
> When you go to enter your temp on a PC, there are a number of tabs, one of which is marked "tests" and both ovulation and pregnancy test results can be entered there. If you are using an app for phone or ipad, when you enter the temp and press "set" it should take you to a long screen which has this option on it about half way downClick to expand...

:dohh: i cant find maybe thats on the delux package ive only just joined so free at the min


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> how do i add opk testing into ff
> 
> When you go to enter your temp on a PC, there are a number of tabs, one of which is marked "tests" and both ovulation and pregnancy test results can be entered there. If you are using an app for phone or ipad, when you enter the temp and press "set" it should take you to a long screen which has this option on it about half way downClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: i cant find maybe thats on the delux package ive only just joined so free at the minClick to expand...

Could be, but you usually get 30 days free VIP membership when you join, then drop down to the basic package after that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No that's definitely available on the package you get when you sign up. I'll post a pic.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/dd1ec417.jpg
That's from my phone app, does that help any?


----------



## Lozdi

angelria said:


> Can I join????? I have been TTC # 2 for 15 mo and we finally found out we were pregnant after second found of Clomid last week and I lost the pregnancy over the weekend at just over 4 weeks. I got the go ahead this morning to start back on Clomid and today is CD 3 so I will be taking it tonight.

Hi Angel :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss, and welcome to the thread! :hugs::flower:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/dd1ec417.jpg
> That's from my phone app, does that help any?

i know i sound dim but theres nout saying tests etc where bouts does it say that


----------



## fayewest

Poor Debzie, send her our love xxx


----------



## Emum

Really sorry to hear about debzie's news, and by doing so also heard that Mrs MM had also lost her bean only a week after her BFP :( I only really read this thread regularly so don't tend to hear news from other threads or parts of the forum. I'm really sad for them both - both lovely ladies who have been through far too much already.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no I was wondering how MrsMM was getting on and was just going to search for her. So sad.

Hi Angel - welcome and sorry for your loss.


----------



## elm

Thinking of you Mohini :kiss: how are you doing today? x (thinking it's probably a new day over there!!)

Oh poor Debzie & Mrs MM, it's all so cruel :( 

Great that you're in Faye!!!

Get well soon ts x

:hugs: everyone :hugs:


----------



## elm

Sorry, and :wave: hello Angel, so sorry for your loss x Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## ickle pand

I follow MrsMM's journal and she's been having lots of tests done to try and make sure this doesn't happen again. Her doctor's been great with her so I think she's feeling really positive all things considered. She's still doing her monthly 2WW threads too if anyone wants to join them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thats such a shame about MrsMM. I'll have to drop by her journal. I'm pleased she is being positive though. 
Angel, hi. Sorry for your loss and good luck. 
Mohini, how are you today? 
Another stark bfn this morning. I really don't know what's got into me this cycle. I don't usually test early and I wish I hadn't started. I've got 2 more Superdrug tests and I need to try to leave them alone.


----------



## mohini12

i had some juice and fruits today.DH has no idea of cooking.he bought bread for him.i am taking rest right now.


----------



## Annie77

Hi
I have just had a mc at 6w 2d. This was my first pregnancy since having an ectopic last sept - just a bit fed up with it all. Now topped off with the news my brother's wife has lost her baby at 12w. AAARGH!

My hcg is on the way down, 60 on sat and 24 on monday so fingers crossed I will ovulate in another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mohini12

Annie sorry to hear about your loss.awful your SIL had also lost her baby.hope you get next bfp very soon.
Goodluck


----------



## ickle pand

Hi Annie. I recognise you from MrsMM's testing threads. So sorry for your loss and your brother's too. Welcome to our little motley crew. We're all at different stages now but all started trying again straight away at one point or another.


----------



## mohini12

hi
i am feeling little pain and discomfort in lower abdoman.i wiped some mucus when i went for loo.is it normal?its my first iui so its natural to worry.


----------



## Emum

Yes completely normal mohini. You probably had a speculum exam but even if you didn't you had apparatus inserted and sperm injected into you rather faster than they would be by the normal method, at a time when you are just about to ovulate so could be a little crampy anyway. Don't worry, and maybe have a warm bath if you are feeling very uncomfortable.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mohini - take things easy, there has been a lot going on in there for the last couple of days, you are bound to feel a bit achey. It will be worth it for that bpf!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi annie. Sorry for you loss and the news of your SIL :hugs: Are you getting your bloods checked every few dyas or so. Glad the hcg is coming down. Will you be ttc straightaway?


----------



## Lozdi

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> I have just had a mc at 6w 2d. This was my first pregnancy since having an ectopic last sept - just a bit fed up with it all. Now topped off with the news my brother's wife has lost her baby at 12w. AAARGH!
> 
> My hcg is on the way down, 60 on sat and 24 on monday so fingers crossed I will ovulate in another 2-3 weeks.

Hi Annie, I'm sorry for yours and your brothers losses :hugs: Your hcg is going down nicely, fingers crossed for a sticky baby for you and your SIL in the very near future! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - what made you carry on temping for so long? I think I will stop after tomorrow. I haven't poas for a while and that was difficult to give up never mind temping. Imight have to get OH to hide the bbt's from me.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I thought I would drop by I have been lurking again over the last few days and would like to say thankyou for your kind words and concern.

For those who do not know me hello. So sorry that you have to be here.

I was part of the original thread and this one right at the beginning. 

I was diagnosed with my third missed miscarriage on monday. Have been referred for testing and have an erpc tomorrow. OH wants to wait to try but I know I cannot do that. I know from the past it helps me through this difficult time by trying again. Im sure I can persuade him (again).


----------



## Lozdi

I still temp even now, just got very lazy regarding FF, they are all written down on a notepad beside my bed! I carry on because I'm curious to see what my temps do throughout pregnancy. I am good at not worrying about low temps, so felt I could do it without it causing worries. I'll get round to updating FF eventually.

Heya Debzie :hugs: Tis true that trying again is a big part of the recovery, I'm OH will see it the same way as you when you explain how it helps with the emotional healing. :hugs:


----------



## EllieAnne

DH and I were TTC for 6 months when I fell PG and I was so greatful, but at 8w5d I MC. That was 22 days ago. I've been taking opk's to watch more ovualtion they got darker but never positive and are now getting lighter. So confused, just want to catch that darn egg, I can't go 6 more months.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Debzie. I've spoken to you on the other thread but just want to say again how sorry I am. Trying again straight away really helped me through my last loss but try to see what your lining is like after the erpc, I think they took quite a lot from mine. However just charting and using opks and tracking my ovulation and cycle gave me a positive focus. I hope tomorrow goes ok and you can start moving on. You were one of the first people I spoke to when I first posted on here and I was really hoping this was it for you - next time I hope. Will the clearblue people let you carry on with the trial?
Annie, so sorry for your loss, and your brothers. What a sad time for your family. 
Afm very nervous about tomorrow mornings temp. If it crashes I'll know to expect AF on Thursday as its usually very reliable. My right boob is VERY sore. Probably because I keep prodding it really hard....damn these 2ww crazies....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ellie, sorry for your loss. It's not uncommon not to ovulate the cycle after a loss, I don't think I did last time, but AF turned up 28 days after my erpc and I ovulated the month after that.


----------



## kelly1973

just want to say im so sorry debzie,ttc right away took my mind off it life is so hard some times hugsxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi debzie - I have been thinking about you lots :hugs: It helped my emotional recovery to ttc straight away and maybe your OH will understand once tomorrow is out of the way. When did they say they would start doing tests?

Loz - I cannot cope with temp dips that is why I am stopping tomorrow once I get to 6 weeks as looking at your chart sometimes would give me wobbles. Initially I wanted to do it so I could potentially be warned as I got a massive temp drop in Dec and started spotting that afternoon but now with my PMA (95% of the time anyway!!) I know it will be okay.

Hi ellieanne - welcome and sorry for your loss. Have you done an hpt? It maybe that your hcg levels are still dropping and you may not ov until they are back to below 5. Fingers crossed the next cycle will be your bfp.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ellie, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I had the same experience with opk's after my mmc, they got darker but not quite dark enough then AF came too soon after for it to have been ovulation, one month to the day after my medical was when AF arrived, and I got pregnant again that cycle, not everyone will ovulate in the cycle that begins with a mc, because it can set our hormones a bit crazy. :hugs:

Pink temping while pregnant is a huge nono if you worry about it. I sleep with my temping end hanging out the quilt half the time now so my temps aren't accurate anyway lol but when I have had dips they don't worry me at all, I would only worry if my temps got too high to be ok for lil fella. My body temp is a fickle thing anyway I can be cold one minute then too hot the next, I've always been that way. I say my internal thermostat has issues!


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - So sorry to see you back here. Hope we can help you through this horrible time xx

Ellieanne - Welcome to our little group. So sorry for your loss. 

Mrs Mig - good luck for tomorrow's temp. 

AFM - Nothing interesting happening here. Weigh in day tomorrow though.


----------



## debzie

Thankyou ladies again for your kind words. 

Mrsmig I spoke to clearblue and they said I could restart the trial in two months if I wanted to. I allteady bought a cbfm that has just been sitting in the drawerand have sticks for 2 cycles allteady plus the ones the trial accidently sent out ubersexual of the pregnancy pack. They are mine now. Won't miss their blue dye pregnancy tests although they were accurate for me in the end. Will see.


----------



## debzie

Sorry for that post dam predictive text lol ubersexual was supposed to be instead lol.


----------



## mom22boys

I lost my baby in October 2011, we are still trying, I just am not doing all the temping and such....... Hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Mum22 boys. 
Debzie that made me laugh!!
Temp crashed so that's me out, AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-sorry temp crashed today.what about progtrone testing?
hi everyone 
whats going on?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini. How are you feeling today? The doctor is going to see what my progesterone does after 4 months testing.


----------



## kelly1973

hi mohini how are you feeling????

mrs m sorry bout temp drop xx


----------



## Emum

Sorry about the temp Mrs M. :hugs::hugs: Is 10 days a normal LP for you? It is on the short side, so you might be right to query your progesterone levels.


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Mohini. How are you feeling today? The doctor is going to see what my progesterone does after 4 months testing.

thanks mrs migg
feeling better today ob started some progtrone for me.but a little pain is still there at lower back and abdoman.hope its normal.DH had gone for work today feeling alone.there are many negitive things in my mind.anyway goodluck for test reports hope you got bfp in next two days.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's normally 11 days Emum. Looking at my last charts AF could come Friday, not tomorrow. Finally a low on cbfm as well.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well, I have to be honest and say this is killing me, we cant unpack anything really until the kitchen is in and skirting boards done, such an utter pain, esp for a neat freak like me.

I managed to loose my BBT, so you can see on my chart its been a few days, I just took my temp as I just found it in a box, I have been up/out the house and in the bath... Its super low. Does that mean I have def not ovulated yet do you think? I have not felt ov yet but the signs are always confusing for me ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

If you've been up and about before you take it, then it's not your basal body temperature so you should just ignore it. I would take it out of your chart if it was me. Just start again properly tomorrow.


----------



## Emum

Hi Faye. You can't draw any conclusions at all from that chart as you started temping too late in the month, missed a few on the middle then lots recently and took todays temp after lots of factors which would have massively affected it's reliability. And you have no data about other cycles to give a clue as to your normal patterns. If today's temp was taken first thing in the morning, looking at your chart my best guess would be you ovulated quite a while ago and you will be getting AF before the end of this week. But that is just a guess based on bad data.


----------



## fayewest

Moving house has thrown us out this month with different waking times and lots of other factors, I will ignore it, as this month has been a little crazy, on the plus side we have been BDing regularly so I hope that might count for something.

I never ovulate before day 19, or have never ovulated before day 19 so far but I guess the one thing we learn is that no two cycles are ever the same, or they are not for me x


----------



## fayewest

Debzie sorry to see you back here, lots of love to you.

Mum22 sorry for your loss xx

Mrs Miggins sorry for the low temp ;0( 

Lets have some good news this cycle, we had lots last month, it would be amazing to get some more wouldnt it


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - sorry for the temp drop, I actually said 'oh bugger' out loud this morning. I got a few funny looksa as I was reading on my phone in the middle of the shop getting the newspaper.

Debzie - the predictive text makes quite a few funny mistakes. Thinking of you today, hope the surgery goes well. :hugs:

Faye I agree with the others you can't use todays temp as it is no way an accurate basal temp. How long are your cycles normally?

Ickle - good luck with the weigh in tonight!

emum - how are you, any symptoms or are you trying not to SS this month?


afm - 6 weeks today. I am going to stop temping now. 14 days till scan, it can't get here quick enough.


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 6 weeks pink :)


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pink - yay, happy week 6 ;0) 

They vary because of the pcos but a standard on clomid is 33 days, I will carry on Bding and just hope a miracle happens, will get back onto the mission of temping next cycle xx


----------



## ickle pand

I don't know if it's the agnus castus I've been taking but my right ovary feels really sore today and I'm nowhere near ov yet. I hope it's not some sort of cyst. I always think that my right ovary must've been damaged by the endo/laparoscopies and it's always that side that hurts most. I'm not due back to the gynae until August but I might have to see about going back sooner if it continues.


----------



## too_scared

happy 6 weeks, Pink :)

sorry for everyone's loss. i am sorry to meet you debzi - only because i had to meet you here :( 

(sorry i missed so much, i have been feeling miserable :()


----------



## Dani Rose

Just had a MMC and waiting to stop spotting then ovulate, would love to be with people that understand how I am feeling. Scared but desperate to TTC!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Mom22 and Dani, I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: 

I had a mmc, didn't ovulate right after but caught the eggy the following month. It IS scary TTC after a loss, but we do what we have to, and hope for the best! One day at a time is the only way. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - I'm so sorry for your loss. I've spoken to you before on other threads. Welcome to our little thread. The ladies here have given me so much support, hopefully we can do the same for you too.

ETA - For those of you who use CBFM's, I've just found sticks on Amazon for £16.55 delivered if you sign up for Subscribe and Save. Basically they send you a new box for the same price at the delivery interval you pick and you can stop it anytime. Great deal I thought.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thank you for the welcome ladies, I will probably TTC after our holiday but if I O this month we will still DTD hopefully. DH is happy with 2 kids but will try for 3, I was so glad it happened quick as TTC is hard when one wants it more than the other, FX its quick the next time too!


----------



## Lozdi

Anyone else having difficulty uploading attachments? I haven;t been able to for days now and its getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## ickle pand

I haven't tried Loz, sorry


----------



## kelly1973

i have a question ladies, two days ago on cd11 i got a really really faint line on an opk its still a really faint line do you think i missed the positive been doing twice a day since cd10. as last time i just got one positive and no faint lines on the one directly after miscarriage, had no creamy cm just watery for day or so usually get lots, do you think a positive is coming or did i miss the boat. this journey really is a rollercoaster


----------



## Dani Rose

I'd say it's still to come. Following mc your body might gear up to O but not, I'd think cd11 be too soon but that's just my opinion x


----------



## Emum

No, looking at your chart you haven't ovulated yet. Your OPKs can go from stark white to positive over night, or can have a slow build, or can fluctuate from very faint to a bit stronger and back again before turning positive, and it can vary from month to month too. So don't read anything into having a couple of days of faint lines.


----------



## ChiGirl18

Hi Everyone,

I am on my 1st cycle after a mc. I have a dip in temps at 5 dpo... is that too early for an implantation dip? I want so bad to have another baby, but I am SO nervous about having another mc. Also, when should I test? I found out + with my first baby at 9 dpo. I pasted my chart below and would love to hear anyone's thoughts on this. thank you!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening all. Dani so sorry for your loss. I hope you can start ttc again really soon, and you have found the right bunch of people! We all understand!
Ickle I hope the pains stop and turn out to be nothing to worry about. Looking forward to hearing how much weight you have lost!
Pink you saying "oh bugger" out loud in a shop made me laugh! 
Faye, sounds like as long as you have been dtd enough you have given it a good shot. Hope you get the house sorted soon. 
Mohini how are you today?
Afm had a hideous ordeal today. Put Edie in the car, and as I have a 2 door corsa I usually unlock the car door, lift her in the back onto her seat, then chuck my bag and keys on the passenger seat while I lean in and strap her in and then go round to the drivers side. I went to open the door and I must have accidentally pressed the remote lock, I had locked Edie in the car with the keys. I was beside myself. I thought about smashing the window but decided I didn't need to do that, I asked a man for help and he lent me his phone. I tried ringing mark so he could come with the spare key but mark wasn't answering his phone. Another man who had driven past and seen my panic stricken face had stopped his car and came to help. He asked me for my address, and went to my house, got Mark and gave him a lift to where I was. I had held it together up until then, pretending it was a game of hide and seek and popping up at different windows saying boo to Edie, who hadn't realised what had happened. Then when mark turned up I was in floods! Thank god I was not far from home, thank god for good Samaritans and I shall certainly make sure in future I keep my keys in my hand.


----------



## ickle pand

Chigirl - you get a surge of oestrogen at around 5DPO and that causes a temp dip. Implantation happens from 6 to 12 DPO normally. 

Mrs Mig - You poor thing! Just shows you how lovely people can be though doesn't it. 

AFM - lost 3lbs! Now down to the next stone mark. 19lbs to IVF weight :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well done Ickle! You must feel fantastic.


----------



## ickle pand

I do :) another couple of weeks and it'll be less than a stone!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh mrsmig - :hugs: my sister did that too when her LO was younger. I think someone had to 'break into' her car as it wasn't central locking and managed to pull up the door knob thingys with a coat hanger. You must have been so frightened, its the relief afterwards that causes all the tears to come.

ickle - how did it go tonight?

Chigirl - Most implanation occurs between 6-10 dpo but its not unheard of before then. It is probably too early to tell or test. Once you have had a mc seeing a bfp is also very scary as all the old feeling come back, you can only take it one day at a time and realise that each pg is different.

Hi Dani - welcome and sorry for your loss.


----------



## pinksmarties

I clearly don't type fast enough and miss posts!!

Well done ickle that fantastic loss. Nearly 33 lb is just brilliant!!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - What a stress but well done for staying cool and keeping Edie calm, I just love the kindness of strangers ;0)

Well done Ickle!!! xx


----------



## kelly1973

well done ickle xxxx

mrs m that must of been horrid its nice to know there are still kind folk about.

hey pink hows you


----------



## pinksmarties

I am good thanks Kelly. Knackered, nauseous then ravenous with bad wind today. Very happy!


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-i can only imagine your stress and frustration at that time.but you are a brave lady and admirable job done by strangers.what was Edie's reaction after that?is she ok now?
pink-happy 6week and wish you a very happy motherhood journey.
ickle-fantastic waight loss.good job.
Dani-sorry on your loss and all ladies are here for you.you can share your feeling with us without any hesitation.
Afm-i am feeling better today but i think DH has some stress after my iui.he didn't show me but i can
realise he must in some dilemma whether i get bfp or not this month.


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-i can only imagine your stress and frustration at that time.but you are a brave lady and admirable job done by strangers.what was Edie's reaction after that?is she ok now?
pink-happy 6week and wish you a very happy motherhood journey.
ickle-fantastic waight loss.good job.
Dani-sorry on your loss and all ladies are here for you.you can share your feeling with us without any hesitation.
Afm-i am feeling better today but i think DH has some stress after my iui.he didn't show me but i can
realise he must in some dilemma whether i get bfp or not this month.


----------



## ickle pand

Glad you're feeling better Mohini. I think it's easy to forget about our DH's when we're going through things like this. Mine doesn't like to talk about his feelings so I have to watch out for him acting differently. 

I was going to start twinkle temping again this morning but I kept waking up during the night. I'm knackered today! Bath and and early night tonight definitely. I'm trying to decide what colour we want to paint our hallway. Our flat was a new build when we bought it and it's all magnolia apart from our bedroom and I'm sick of the sight of it after 4 years lol! We had picked out a Nordic Green but I've gone off it. I say we but Kev really couldn't care less! Kev's mate is a painter and decorator so we're getting him to do it and he's coming back tomorrow so I need to pick by then.


----------



## mohini12

its lovely ickle you are going to paint your house.i really wanted but Dh said no need because only one year before we did it.its lite purple but i love some dark one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd love to decorate, we rent our house and it hasn't been done for over 20 years by the look of things. Our landlords are very stingy and won't do it. We have offered to do it but can't afford it and they have offered to contribute £100, which will barely do one room. 
Mohini, Edie was fine. Fortunately she is a bit too young to understand what was happening so she was absolutely fine.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mohini - glad you are feeling a bit better today. I think we sometimes forget what our men go through as they don't verbalise their feeling very well so assume everything is okay.

mrsmig - I see today is CD1 :hugs: Will you be doing the cbfm again? Hopefully you will get a peak this month.

afm - feeling a bit 'out of it' with that kind of hungover haze you sometimes get after the night before. Not a great feeling to be having whilst at work. I can't make up my mind if I want to eat or not.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I would say eat Pink. I never got any sickness with Edie but felt really spaced out if I didn't eat enough. Cereal bars were in my handbag constantly, I liked the granola ones. Lucozade is great for a quick energy boost to take the icky feeling away too. Yeah I'll give the cbfm another go though I'm really feeling like saying to hell with the bloody lot of it today. I'm writing this through tears and I thought I was ok. I have to put up with pregnant gobby girl at work today who literally never shuts up about it. The other day she sent the junior to the staff room to get her maternity notes out her handbag to show a client. She writes her name "and Bumpkin" after every notice she sticks up, and yesterday posted a picture on Facebook of her and the other pregnant girl standing back to back with the caption "do out bumps look big in this". She is only just starting to show, silly girl. It's great she's excited but I wish she'd tone it down.


----------



## ickle pand

I like decorating too but I'm no good at it and Kev doesn't have the patience to do it to my high standards. He would happily paint without even dusting the skirting boards so we're getting one of his mates who is a painter and decorator to come and do it for us. He left a colour chart and I just can't decide what colour at all to go with!

Pink I feel like that today too. Lack of sleep though with me because I kept waking up last night. Going to down a couple of pints of water, that always seems to help wake me up.

Mrs Mig - That sounds annoying. Even if you hadn't been through the m/c that would be irritating!


----------



## Emum

I'm decorating at the moment too! Or rather I am getting someone else to decorate for us, because I am enthusiastic but rubbish, and my OH is very good at it, but works phenomenally long hours and its not fair to ask him to do it when he gets home.

What I have found though ickle is that the colour on the charts bears absolutely no relation to the colour when it goes on the walls, because it all depends on how it reacts in the light of your particular room, and also on what your flooring and furniture are like too. I've had paints which on the chart look grey or even green, but on the wall are a light powdery blue for example. What my decorator does for me is to get a sample pot of all the colours I am interested in, and paints a large piece of lining paper in that colour for me (about a metre long). I can then stick it up on each wall it will be used on in turn to see how it looks in the space it will be used in.

If you have time and are passing a paint shop, you could maybe try this tonight with some of your possible colours and then you might feel more comfortable about your choice tomorrow? Its such an expensive mistake to make if you get colours wrong!

If I get a chance, I'll take some pics of our newly decorated rooms later because I'm really pleased with them :)

8dpo today and I have been very good and haven't even considered testing yet!


----------



## Emum

So here are my bedroom, and our spare bedroom which we just finished decorating before Christmas. I haven't managed to do curtains or bedding for our bedroom yet though, so the final "look" isn't there, but I'm really pleased with the colours of both

https://imageshack.us/g/220/img0452go.jpg/


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good idea Emum. I did buy a few tester pots ages ago and painted behind a picure we've got up but I don't like the colour I picked now. Our hallway doesn't have any windows so can be dark in spots so I want something to lighten it up and I don't want it to clash with the rest of the flat since all the other rooms lead off it.

Your rooms are lovely. That's the sort of colours I would've gone for if our place was older.


----------



## pinksmarties

Can't see your pics emum as work has blocked that site, I'll look when I get home. Glad I am off tomorrow as I am really having to concentrate hard on things that I normally do with out thinking.


----------



## ickle pand

That'll be the baby brain kicking in Pink :) I hope the weather stays lovely for your day off.


----------



## fayewest

LOVE the bedroom Emum, is that a french grey? x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi faye, how is the new house coming along? Have you removed yesterdays low temp as todays seem much higher.


----------



## mohini12

nice bed room emum and well decorated.i will go with DH to buy some fur for bedroom on monday.
what colour you decided ickle ?
mrs migg-sorry i read you are on cd1.its really unfair.
hi everyone else.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pink, yes I removed yesterday's temp and this morning was super high, I have a feeling that I would have ovulated a few days ago when I wasnt temping, I felt super sick on Saturday and Monday so I am thinking it might have been around then. I will keep BDing until I get three temp rises though.

The house is crazy! Still just like a building site, with skirting boards and stair banisters waiting to go in, I hope we should get everything finished (to unpack) within a few weeks as we have lots of help arriving from our family these next few weeks, if we ever do this again, we'll make sure everything is done before we move in, living in boxes is waaaay too hard for me! 

How are you feeling? Healthy and happy I hope, any sickness of just plain sailing? x


----------



## Emum

The bedroom is in a Farrow and Ball colour called Pigeon faye and it is a fantastic example of what I was describing to Ickle. If you see it on the colour chart it is a rather murky grey green and really unexceptional. On the wall, it went through lots of different shades, as each coat went on, and even depending on which of the three walls it is on, and what time of day it is. Sometimes it looks Petrol blue, sometimes grey, sometimes green, and sometimes like some spilled oil in a puddle on the road. I love it, as it is so versatile. I've picked out some lovely dark red silk floor length curtains, which have a pattern in the dark grey from the wallpaper on them, and am going to have red bedclothes as well, so am looking forward to the room being finished. The white quilt just looks washed out I think with the rich colours on the walls.

Mohini - fur sounds fab, especially with purple walls. Yum.

faye - if you did ovulate while you lost your thermometer are you likely to have caught the egg? Or were you both too exhausted from the move. It would be amazing to catch your first month in your new house. A real new start!


----------



## kelly1973

mrs m so sorry you are down, ive had some tear filled days oh is getting his little problem back and we havent been able to dtd for a few days ill never have a baby if he cant do that,feel like its all against me.

hope the weather stays lush for your day off pink xx


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - I thought mohini was speaking of furniture and never got the 'niture' bit out. funny how we all see things differently!!

Kelly- :hugs: Is there no way you could hold of bd until you see darker lines appearing on your opks and just bd when it become +ve. I couldn't do the full smep and limited bd to the 3 times aorund ov otherwise OH was struggling near the end. Have you spoken about how he is feeling about it all as it maybe more than performance anxiety.


----------



## too_scared

glad to hear you are feeling better today, Mohini.

sorry you are feeling hungover Pink :( i think food would probably help with that but i am sure i am waaay too late with that advice. haha! that is the problem with the time difference! 

mrs m, sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: 

emum, i LOVE the panels on your walls! i really like your bedroom as well :)

dh and i are also decorating :) we bought our first house last june and when we first moved in we painted all the bedrooms and bathroom upstairs, the upstairs hallway, the living room, dining room, entry way, and kitchen. paint in the uk must be so much more expensive than it is here because we only payed about $700 for all the paint, primer, and supplies. 

yesterday we ordered new flooring for the upstairs! yay! when we moved in there was yucky carpet so we ripped it up in our bedroom because we have bad allergies. we have been living with the sub floor in there since! i can't wait to get rid of all the carpet and get a nice new floor in. we are doing laminate because it is about 1/5 the cost of hardwood and we have 2 large dogs who will just scratch the hardwood. we already have hardwood on the main floor. 

once we get the new flooring in we will do the molding, nice high baseboards and big crown moulding around the top. after that the rec room and downstairs hallway and bathroom are on the list! haha! luckily i already have the paint colours picked out. for our hallway upstairs we did the same colour we have in the living room but in 3 shades lighter. the downstairs hallway is about 3 shades lighter than our bedroom. the rec room is going the same colour as our upstairs bathroom. the downstairs bathroom will be getting bright, bold wallpaper. i haven't picked it out yet but i am so excited! i tried to keep the paint colours all "matching" so they go well, so there is a flow throughout the house. 

well, i could babble all day about my plans for the house! haha! i stayed up way too late last night watching renovation shows on tv. 

i am also very sleep deprived and still feeling quite sick today. i still have a fever and aches and pains and now i have a cough like i have been smoking 2 packs a day for 20 years! yuck! i coughed so much last night that i barely slept!

but!! good news!! last night i decided i didn't care that i hadn't tested +ve on opk yet and that i was going to just go all out, preseed and all, until i got either my bfp or af. well, i guess that is all it took because af showed up last night! :happydance: first time i have ever been happy to see af. haha! if af showed up last night at 10 do i call yesterday cd 1 or today? so relieved to feel like maybe i am getting back on track now!

i hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## mohini12

yes pink,emum i was talking about furniture haha ha.


----------



## Emum

mohini12 said:


> yes pink,emum i was talking about furniture haha ha.

:blush: :haha: :haha: :haha:

oh, OK. Though fur would still look great too :winkwink:


----------



## too_scared

another ff question... i plan to temp this cycle. i have a fever right now so i don't want that messing up my temps. can i start a few days into my cycle?

also since my last post was tl;dr af showed up last night at 10 pm. :happydance: should i count yesterday as cd 1 or should i count today as cd 1 since it was so late last night?


----------



## Emum

ts, it doesn't really matter for charting purposes whether you call yesterday or today CD1so long as you are consistent each month. But for any medical testing purposes, eg Day 3 or Day 21 blood tests, you must count CD1 as the first day you wake up with full red flow. The first few temps in any cycle are erratic anyway and many people don't temp at all during AF. But if this is your first month, I would start anyway so you get into a routine, and when you enter the data on FF go to the specifics tab and mark that you have a fever. The programme will then know to take that into account when working out your coverline.


----------



## mohini12

tc-i think yeterday will cound cd1.even when i got AF at midnight my ob counted it cd1.


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much ladies :)


----------



## fayewest

Hi Emum - Amazing colour, I will def look for it at the weekend as it looks fantastic. It's really hard as we are planning to extend our kitchen during the winter and have an entirely open plan kitchen/dining and living space in the cottage. I have looked at hundreds of colours that look great in isolation but when balanced with the cream of the kitchen don't work so well, who would have thought matching cream would be hard! 

I have been poring over 'Period Living' for ideas for months and think I have finally decided on colours for the bedrooms, and sofa, hopefully this lovely pigeon will be a match. Your house looks utterly delightful! 

We have been BDing every other day, and I think I am sure I ovulated during the missed temping period like you say, aside from 1 missed day, so I hope thats enough. It would be amazing to fall pregnant this cycle, we would find out on our wedding anniversary and make this whole move so perfect. Fingers crossed x


----------



## too_scared

i have my fingers crossed for you faye!

these are the colours i chose :) they are pretty bold. i don't know if this will work with you guys being fb friends with me

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150271877631253.386424.513881252&type=3&l=873616a599


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - can't do FB at work but I'll FR when I get home!! 

Fay - fingers crossed you hve caught the egg this month if you have been bding every other day. That takes quite a lot of stamina in the midst of a house move!!


----------



## Emum

Wow, ts! That's definitely at the other end of the colour spectrum to me :) Lovely house, very different to English houses.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks everyone, it has been hard, and we've been half falling asleep, but we're covered, I hope ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Love the house TS, lovely big place you have. Very vibrant colours.

emum - your bedroom coulurs are fab also, nice and relaxing. Love the panelled wall too.


----------



## too_scared

thanks emum and pink :) 

this was the first time i was able to chose paint colours for myself so we went all out. :) we got all the colours i wanted. they all "go" so it seems to work pretty good. i just can't wait to get the new flooring in and all the molding. i really love this house!

i always thought houses here are bigger than english houses but i am not sure. 

faye, i don't know how you managed! i would have been out like a light the second my head hit the pillow.


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> emum - I thought mohini was speaking of furniture and never got the 'niture' bit out. funny how we all see things differently!!
> 
> Kelly- :hugs: Is there no way you could hold of bd until you see darker lines appearing on your opks and just bd when it become +ve. I couldn't do the full smep and limited bd to the 3 times aorund ov otherwise OH was struggling near the end. Have you spoken about how he is feeling about it all as it maybe more than performance anxiety.

would that be enough if just did it when i got a plus, yeah we have talked loads he says he feels under pressure, i was trying to stick to smep but its just not guna happen :shrug:


----------



## fayewest

Lovely house TS, I am going to post my pics..

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150536630971035.375105.608856034&type=3&l=3f11f6a6ce

Still such a long way to go ;0)


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I bd 3 times this month (ov-3, ov- and ov day) but I doubt the first one (ov-3) was really the one that got my bfp( you never though). The 2 bd's when I got my +ve opk's are the ones that probably counted. I have removed my FF link but I'l put it back on so you can see.


----------



## pinksmarties

ok added it under my tickers


----------



## too_scared

I can't look at the pictures :( I can only see the thumbnails. Maybe it is because I am on my phone. I will check later on my computer. From what I can see it looks like you guys put in a lot of work. It is going to be gorgeous when it is done!


----------



## MightyMom

TS your house looks amazing! I teared up a little looking at the "before" pic, it looks like the house I grew up in. :)
fayewest FANTASTIC work! What an amazing looking house (from what I can see). I adore the fireplace. I have a thing for fireplaces.

I'm a bit jealous, we are renting. My job moves me around a lot, so no sense in putting down roots. It means we don't bother wasting money on painting because we will just have to paint it back. I would also replace the ducting and carpeting in the home if it were ours, alas. :-(


----------



## ickle pand

TS - I don't temp during AF because I twinkle temp so don't worry about it. You have a beautiful home! The colour of your hallway is what I'm thinking of for our kitchen.

Faye - you've done so much to your house! What a lot of work, but it'll be amazing when it's all finished. Love the fireplace!

I'll take a pic of the swatches I've done and you ladies can give me your opinions. I'm trying to do them behind pictures in case it's going to be a couple of weeks before he can fit us in.


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - I bd 3 times this month (ov-3, ov- and ov day) but I doubt the first one (ov-3) was really the one that got my bfp( you never though). The 2 bd's when I got my +ve opk's are the ones that probably counted. I have removed my FF link but I'l put it back on so you can see.

thanks pink, the thing is when it happens the once to oh thats it its like a vicious cycle as he then says all hes thinking for it to happen. its just a nitemare but i think your right it makes him feel useless, i think i want this so bad it just hurts so bad when things dont go right its an emotional roller coaster isnt it.:cry:


----------



## too_scared

thanks ickle :) i am excited to start this. 

faye, your house is absolutely gorgeous! i cannot wait to see it done! you have to post pictures. i LOVE your fireplace and your floors. my god, your floors! i LOVE old houses. i am drooling!! haha!


----------



## ickle pand

I tried to take pics but it's too dark and the colours all look strange :( I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## kelly1973

ok the faint lines i had on opk have faded does this mean i o and didnt relise.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ickle and Tooscared, its a real labour of love, and we adore it although I am desperate for it to resemble a home very soon, as the boxes and junk are killing me, living out of boxes is crazy but hopefully in this 2 weeks school holidays we can break the back on the job ... I think I will be a good few years before it's perfect though ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Kelly - How often were you opking? you can easily miss it if you missed a few, the surge may only last a few hours some times ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - How are you feeling today, lots of love coming your way x


----------



## fayewest

Mighty Mom - I know exactly what you mean, when we were renting we never ended up painting unless the decor was horrendous, although I hugely miss having a rented house atm, we have a leak and I desp just want to call a landlord rather than pay a plumber £100 to do nothing ;0)


----------



## kelly1973

3 times a day the thing is if i went back to tests 2couple hours later they werer dark just faint after 5 mins. i was confused as never had any cm this time usually have quite a bit im confused


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I don't think I ovulated my first cycle after my miscarriage and I was just as confused as you with the opks. I got a slight fade in then nothing. Next cycle bam there it was and no doubt.
Faye, thank you. I feel crap today. Decided that I'm going to carry on as normal this month ("normal" being the usual merry-go-round of cbfm, opks, temping, charting, excessive but rather unspontaneous bonking, 2ww crazies, chart staring, symptom spotting, BFN's and inevitable AF......) - and then the following month when it's my next short cycle have a month off. My head feels like its caving in.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Kelly I don't think I ovulated my first cycle after my miscarriage and I was just as confused as you with the opks. I got a slight fade in then nothing. Next cycle bam there it was and no doubt.
> Faye, thank you. I feel crap today. Decided that I'm going to carry on as normal this month ("normal" being the usual merry-go-round of cbfm, opks, temping, charting, excessive but rather unspontaneous bonking, 2ww crazies, chart staring, symptom spotting, BFN's and inevitable AF......) - and then the following month when it's my next short cycle have a month off. My head feels like its caving in.

keep your chin up mrs m, have a glass of wine xx


----------



## ickle pand

Aw mrs mig, I just noticed that you're on CD 1. Sorry hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks! No wine tonight Kelly, too shattered. Had a manic busy day at work and that was after the playgroup Easter fun day this morning. I'm in bed with a hot chocolate. I'm out running at 7am. And tomorrow is a packed day too and I have to work on Saturday... I actually want to sleep for a month!


----------



## fayewest

Kelly - Like Mrs Miggins says you might not have ovulated ;0( I didnt until day 60 or something and had lots of semi lines before that, you never know, dont give up xx

Mrs Miggins CD1 is the worst thing, try and get an early night and chill out, i know what you mean, I could sleep for days, and yet we have so much to do ;0( x


----------



## ickle pand

Ok here are my paint samples. The one with the 3 shades is Mint Whisper, Nordic Spa and Ocean Breeze from left to right. The big swatch is Ocean Breeze.  https://pbckt.com/p5.u50745

https://pbckt.com/p5.u50745


----------



## pinksmarties

Is this for the hallway ickle? I really like the middle one, nordic spa


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Ok here are my paint samples. The one with the 3 shades is Mint Whisper, Nordic Spa and Ocean Breeze from left to right. The big swatch is Ocean Breeze.  https://pbckt.com/p5.u50745
> 
> https://pbckt.com/p5.u50745

all 3 shades are nice.but i love left one most.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-what is in your mind?mint whisper looks fab.


----------



## Emum

What colour is your floor ickle? That is what would influence me most I think. Just based on what you have posted, my favourite is the ocean breeze. The mint whisper is a bit acidic for my taste and the nordic green could look institutional depending on the floor covering. But all 3 could definitely be made to work.


----------



## too_scared

i like ocean breeze :) although nordic spa is a close second. 

the robin's egg blue colour is very popular right now. (at least it seems to be here) i love it but i prefer brighter/bolder colours for my house. i am doing a version of it in my downstairs hallway. it is called sea escape.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah this is for the hallway. I'm still not sure the colours have come out properly. The wall is magnolia but peach coloured in the pic and the Ocean breeze looks darker than in real life lol! I think the Nordic Spa and Ocean breeze are my favourites. If only there was a colour somewhere in between the two - that'd be perfect.

Our carpet is biscuit brown so very neutral. 

Here's a link to the colours on the Dulux website so you can see them a bit better. It's ocean ripple not breeze lol! I definitely want to use one from this collection to try and lighten up our hallway but I can't picture what I want to see when I walk in the front door. https://www.dulux.co.uk/colours/colour_collection/light_space.jsp


----------



## Lozdi

Hey Ladies I may be somewhat AWOL over the next 12 days- super geeky reason being that the online game I play has announced a 2x drops event and I'll be doing alot of cave runs! :haha::blush:

Kelly I know its hard because you want so much to be pregnant again, but men are tricky creatures. I managed to TTC whilst OH was NTNP, I didn't put a single bit of pressure on him which was hard because I wanted to tell him all about opk's and such, but I know him and know how stubborn he is, and that knowing he finer details of ttc would most likely put him off BD. My method was to just have normal relations between AF and the + opk then when I got the + opk, I set the scene to be irresistible to him. In OH's case that was some twinkle grooming, a blanket on the sofa, and a suggestion of a sex evening :blush: It meant that OH was not thinking about making a baby that night, instead we just enjoyed the evening, he knew very well I wanted to be pregnant again but him not being told that I had had the + opk meant he felt no pressure. We love our OHs and we don't want them to feel so pressured that they back away from sex, so it comes down to finding a way to go about things that doesn't put that pressure on, especially those of us who have stubborn OHs! :hugs:

Mrs Miggins, sleeping for a month sounds dang good! :hugs:

:flower: Will be back properly once my game has finished enticing us game geeks with 2x drop events! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Stay safe Lozdi, it's a jungle out there! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Enjoy Loz!!

Kelly - I agree with Loz. My OH never knew the extent of my ttc arsenal. He knew about my temping, no hiding that, but he thinks it predicts everything!! He didn't know about my millions of ic opk/digi opks/cbfm and pre-seed. I never told him when the best time to dtd was although he had a rough idea as we are not frequent bd-ers anyway. I know how desperate you are, we have all been there, but maybe keeping that from OH (for now) and coming on here to vent will be the best thing you both just now.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies your right, i must sound like a hopeless case. im just so down cause of not getting a plus opk so upsetting as i got one last month and i just had them faint lines then nothin. im so worried about my age and feel that time is against me so constantly thinking about that and so dont want to miss out on having our own lovely little peanut.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I'm the same age as you and when I went to the doctor to discuss my fertility she reassured me that due to good health and longevity we are much more likely to be fertile well into our 40's these days. Obviously we aren't going to find it as easy as we would in our 20's but we are certainly not past it yet. You got pregnant recently and will again. I know that pregnancy didn't end well, but the chances of a pregnancy not ending well are fairly high as we all sadly know. But the chances of having a second loss are pretty low. Your loss is recent and it can take a few cycles for things to get back to normal but they will I promise you. I know it seems forever, and when you are desperate (and I use that word in the nicest possible way, we are all desperate, that's why we are here) it really is hard. But bear in mind we have all been where you are now, and we have had loads of bfp's. You'll get there and in the meantime you have us lot. And as for your OH, seriously I recommend the herbal Viagra. It helped us conceive my daughter.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs m dont suppose you have a link for that stuff i cant find it xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

To be honest I've no idea which website he got it from but I think it's widely available. If you have one of those Chinese herbal medicine shops near you I got some from one of those.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> To be honest I've no idea which website he got it from but I think it's widely available. If you have one of those Chinese herbal medicine shops near you I got some from one of those.

thanks mrs m ill give it a try i really feel sometimes this takes over my life is that natrual?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Completely. It's taken over mine for the last 12 months and that's why next month I'm having a month off. If I can.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Completely. It's taken over mine for the last 12 months and that's why next month I'm having a month off. If I can.

how was your run maybe i should start would maybe make me feel better about myself :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I recommend it. I needed to give myself another focus. After my first loss I went to slimming world and lost almost 2 stone. I'd have done the same thing this time but I can't afford the £5 a week so my friend and I started running 4 weeks ago. It's a couch to 5k plan and starts very gently which is good as I'm not fit! But I feel fitter, healthier, and it has given me a short term goal that I can aim for that isn't all about getting pregnant. 

Anyone else ever get symptoms, get excited, then realise you're not actually in the 2ww? :dohh:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> I recommend it. I needed to give myself another focus. After my first loss I went to slimming world and lost almost 2 stone. I'd have done the same thing this time but I can't afford the £5 a week so my friend and I started running 4 weeks ago. It's a couch to 5k plan and starts very gently which is good as I'm not fit! But I feel fitter, healthier, and it has given me a short term goal that I can aim for that isn't all about getting pregnant.
> 
> Anyone else ever get symptoms, get excited, then realise you're not actually in the 2ww? :dohh:

do you know much about reflexology is it ok to get it done when trying to concieve


----------



## MightyMom

Reflexology is excellent for TTC!


----------



## elm

Hello everyone, I keep coming on and seeing how everyone is and not posting!

Love all your houses x 

Hope you're feeling loads better Mohini :hugs: 

Haven't done any useful bd'ing here yet - should really get going with it tonight as I can see the ghost line is getting a bit darker an O is imminent. Think I'm a bit scared of getting pregnant, plus I'd feel sorry for a baby with a Christmas birthday and I'm just a bit all over the place at the moment... Need to turn my head off!!!

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Reflexology is excellent when ttc but should be avoided in the 2ww.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm I know the feeling. But you know if you get that bfp you won't mind about the Christmas baby and will do everything you can to make your baby's birthday special.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi elm wondered where you had got to, glad your lines are getting darker. xx

so how is reflexology good when ttc wats the reasons


----------



## kelly1973

MightyMom said:


> Reflexology is excellent for TTC!

have you ftied it mighty mom


----------



## kelly1973

sorry meant tried it


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly you know I had my moments of panic and worry over my age but here I am and you will be soon. This weeks One born every minute had a lady who had her first baby at 41 and was in for her second at 43! My boss has a friend who has just had her baby girl at 47.


----------



## elm

Think I'm probably just making excuses not to because of the fear factor. Bleurg!! You're right.

I think there's a reflexologist around here that specialises in fertitliy and pregnancy or something like that - it's worth looking around x


----------



## MightyMom

My massage therapist has been doing reflexology for me. There are special spots you are not supposed to do if you're pregnant, so she doesn't hit those. But I did get pregnant twice while doing it so at the very least it cannot hurt.


----------



## kelly1973

ok y is ff saying i o when i didnt really confusing


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> ok y is ff saying i o when i didnt really confusing

How do you know you didn't kelly? You have two signs that you might have - fertile mucus and a 3 day thermal shift. I see that you didn't get a positive OPK but that might have been due to bad testing technique - eg using a diluted urine sample - or having a short surge and missing it, or even surging late in the day on day 9 when you didn't OPK at all and ovulating in the morning of day 12 (which is well within the 72 hour window OPKs give you)


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> ok y is ff saying i o when i didnt really confusing
> 
> How do you know you didn't kelly? You have two signs that you might have - fertile mucus and a 3 day thermal shift. I see that you didn't get a positive OPK but that might have been due to bad testing technique - eg using a diluted urine sample - or having a short surge and missing it, or even surging late in the day on day 9 when you didn't OPK at all and ovulating in the morning of day 12 (which is well within the 72 hour window OPKs give you)Click to expand...

oh i see oh dear not a very good month then guess its confusing me as still getting faint lines on opk roll on next month as didnt dtd anywhere near :shrug:


----------



## Dani Rose

My hpts are finally going lighter. Opk dark as can be but I guess it's picking up hcg. I started temping this am just so I know what's going on when O time comes.

DH is unwell though (muscle pain all over body - dr thinks viral) so no idea if we'll DTD this month or not. He's in agony :(

Always something is there lol


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> oh i see oh dear not a very good month then guess its confusing me as still getting faint lines on opk roll on next month as didnt dtd anywhere near :shrug:

you could get faint lines on an OPK all month though. They don't mean anything. Most women have a baseline level of LH high enough always to be detected on OPKs, but what you are looking for is a sudden increase in that level which turns your test strip suddenly dark. Though they are more expensive you might find the digital OPks easier to use at least until you work out your normal pattern, as they are either positive or negative with no interpretation of what the lines mean required.


----------



## kelly1973

Dani Rose said:


> My hpts are finally going lighter. Opk dark as can be but I guess it's picking up hcg. I started temping this am just so I know what's going on when O time comes.
> 
> DH is unwell though (muscle pain all over body - dr thinks viral) so no idea if we'll DTD this month or not. He's in agony :(
> 
> Always something is there lol

your right it always feels like something is against us :shrug:


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> oh i see oh dear not a very good month then guess its confusing me as still getting faint lines on opk roll on next month as didnt dtd anywhere near :shrug:
> 
> you could get faint lines on an OPK all month though. They don't mean anything. Most women have a baseline level of LH high enough always to be detected on OPKs, but what you are looking for is a sudden increase in that level which turns your test strip suddenly dark. Though they are more expensive you might find the digital OPks easier to use at least until you work out your normal pattern, as they are either positive or negative with no interpretation of what the lines mean required.Click to expand...

so do we ovulate the same time each month then?


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> oh i see oh dear not a very good month then guess its confusing me as still getting faint lines on opk roll on next month as didnt dtd anywhere near :shrug:
> 
> you could get faint lines on an OPK all month though. They don't mean anything. Most women have a baseline level of LH high enough always to be detected on OPKs, but what you are looking for is a sudden increase in that level which turns your test strip suddenly dark. Though they are more expensive you might find the digital OPks easier to use at least until you work out your normal pattern, as they are either positive or negative with no interpretation of what the lines mean required.Click to expand...
> 
> so do we ovulate the same time each month then?Click to expand...


If you have a fairly regular cycle, then yes you will usually ovulate within the same couple of days each month. You can't pinpoint exactly without OPKing or temping but it tends only to vary by 2-3 days. The last part of your cycle from ovulation to AF should stay constant. So, my cycle varies between 26 and 28 days, and I usually ovulate between day 12 and day 14, so start OPKing on day 9 to catch the surge.

If your cycle varies by more than a couple of days each month, eg some months it is 26 days and some months 35, then you can't predict so easily when you will ovulate, though you can learn to recognise the signs that it is imminent in terms of CM and position.


----------



## pinksmarties

Dani, I am sure by the time you come to ov OH will be well. If you are still getting +ve hpt then your ov might still be a while off yet, so everything still okay.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Probably a silly question but is this only for people TTC #1 after a loss or is it also for mums TTC after a loss? If it's the latter can I join in and say hi :flower: x


----------



## pinksmarties

MissMM. This is for everyone! So you are very welcome! This is actually a continuation thread from 'trying straight after a loss' but most us of are a bit past that stage, some are straight after a loss and learning and some of us are pg again. Some have children already others don't, we are a very mixed but lovely group of ladies! There will be pg talk and even scan pictures so I hope that doesn't upset you as we find it difficult to leave this thread!!


----------



## elm

Hi MissMummyMoo :hugs: so sorry for your loss, how are you? (no rules about the thread I hope - I've been here a few weeks :) ).

Kelly I never get a proper positive reading on opks, I can just see they're nearly as dark as the control line and that's about it - don't remember every having one darker or the whole of the test line being as dark as the other, it's usually slightly lighter but dark (!) I'm expecting my darkest one tonight / tomorrow - will take a pic and post if it shows up on the photo!!! I'd bd now just in case :hugs: x

Bd'ed last night here - will again tonight / tomorrow / both hopefully!! Decided to do my bit and leave it to my baby to decide when it wants to be conceived :)

Lots of :hugs: everyone x


----------



## pinksmarties

Great going elm. love the PMA attitude. The first cycle after mc my opks never got really dark although was considered +ve (they must have been as I got a bfp that month!) but after that mc and testing 3x daily I did get really strong +ve, no doubting the lines but for some reason I never took pics (I though I did but can't find any now). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Emum

MissMummyMoo said:


> Probably a silly question but is this only for people TTC #1 after a loss or is it also for mums TTC after a loss? If it's the latter can I join in and say hi :flower: x

Hi MissMM. As pink says its not even just for those actively trying to conceive! I think the only prerequisite to join is that you have had a loss. Otherwise, we have pregnant ladies, ladies who are currently ttc, ladies who are waiting to ttc, first timers, old hands, those with fertility difficulties and those who conceive easily and a few who have sadly slipped into the recurrent miscarriage category.

By way of background about me, I am mum to 3, DS1 aged 12, DD aged 11 and DS2 aged 2. I miscarried in September 2011 and have been trying since then to conceive again. Despite the fact that we have children, DH and I have always had fertility issues and find it hard to conceive. I am sure the others will be along at some point today to introduce themselves.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well I best introduce myself a little then :) I have a DD who is 5 and a DS who is 3. We found out we were pregnant at the end of January 2012 and had a MMC 23rd February 2012 and had medical management 26th February 2012. I haven't had a period since but the doctor did say it was ok to try now rather than waiting for my period. It will be 5 weeks tomorrow since my medical management and still no AF ... yet still no positive on my FRER. I had been doing OPK's and had my last positive one on the 10th March but had nothing since and still no :bfp: so I haven't a clue where I am tbh :wacko: 

Fingers crossed this is your month elm :flower: x


----------



## pinksmarties

MissMM - did you get a -ve hpt after your mc? Just wonderting if your +ve opk wasn't picking up residual hcg. The first cycle after mc can be a bit wonky and you may not ovulate the first cycle, but finger crossed for you.

afm - ttc number 1. MMC 10 weeks in Oct 2011 (had EPRC) and got bfp the first full cycle after but that sadly ended at 5 week just before Christmas. Now currently pg again, third time lucky I hope!


----------



## Emum

BFN for me this morning by the way at 10dpo with a 10mui. I know I said I wasn't going to test early, and that I wasn't going to use anything other than a digi again after last month squinting at lines for days, but I had one superdrug test left over, and couldn't resist. And yes, I did spend a good 5 minutes scrutinising it and thinking I did see a shadowy line and fishing it in and out of the bin, so nothing much changes...

AF due on Wednesday, so will try not to test again until I see whether she arrives.


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry for the bfn Emum. You seem to have a lot of open circles on your chart. I'll be keeping everything crossed that af doesn't appear.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> sorry for the bfn Emum. You seem to have a lot of open circles on your chart. I'll be keeping everything crossed that af doesn't appear.

For some reason I don't completely understand, FF decided this month that my normal temping time should be 3.30am! So although most of my temps were taken between 5.30 and 6.30 am, they all got open circles and the couple that were IMO freakishly early at around 3.30 were the only closed ones :haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

3.30?? How bizarre!! Sorry about the bfn.


----------



## too_scared

welcome MrsMM. sorry for your loss :hugs:

sorry for the bfn emum.

a little history on me: ttc #1. feb 12 i started bleeding at exactly 10 weeks. mmc :( baby only measured 5-6 weeks with no heartbeat. tried to wait for natural mc but it didn't happen so i had medical management on mar 1 and passed the final bit on mar 10. got the all clear from scan on mar 14. i wanted to wait for first af after mc but decided to ttc before anyway. i don't think i ov'd. af showed up wednesday :) finally starting to feel like myself again. :)

started temping this morning :) still sick but the fever is gone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Miss MM! (this could get confusing :haha: we have a Mrs MM too!)
Welcome and sorry for your loss. Like the others say we are a mixed bunch here and all at various stages. 
I have a 2 year old daughter and have been ttc a playmate for her for 14 months, in that time I had a loss at 7 weeks last April, got pregnant again in September, got to 9 and a bit weeks and lost that one in October. That's when I joined this forum, mainly on this thread and learned about tracking ovulation and stuff. I really thought I would be pregnant again by now, it's not happened yet but these girls have really got me through some dark days. I hope we can all help you too. 
Extra day at work today, super busy and I'm tired. I hate AF I feel so wiped out. 
I may have a beer tonight.


----------



## Dani Rose

Miss MM our background is similar. I have a DD 6 and DS 2. MMC in march. I have probs conceiving. Used clomid for DS and soy the last pg. 

I had a mc last year but it was unplanned and I was on meds (methotrexate) not allowed in pg and caused the mc.

Hoping for a quick bfp after our trip might try soy again x


----------



## debzie

Welcome missmummymoo and so sorry for your loss. 

A little about me. Ttc#2 since July 2010 have a dd 4 years had no problems falling pregnant. Had my first mmc twin pregnancy in Nov 2010 one twin at 6 weeks the other at 8 weeks diagnosed at 10 weeks due to bleeding. Second mmc was in June 2011 here I saw a healthy hb at 6 weeks then diagnosed mnc at 11+4 weeks. Finally the third was just diagnosed on monday gone at 8+4 bean stopped developing at 5-6 weeks. Had medical management for the first two. Requested erpc for the last which I had on Wednesday.

Ladies I have just been catching up. Lovely homes you have I'm trying to sell mine so not doing much to mine at the moment. 

Emum sorry about the bfn. 

I'm still undecided as to what to do I don't know what to expevt from this cycle as I never had an erpc. My previous first cycles I spotted and bled until I had proper af. Plus im worried that about my lining. Do i hold off? I know I wont be able to wait until my recurrent miscarriage appt on 8 weeks. I havey cbfm but that is no use this cycle. I'm waffling now. Think first plan will to get a bfn then go from there.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all for your replies ... I joined a thread in the TTC forums but found that I basically ignored most times I posted :( 

I am so sorry for everyone's losses. 

Sorry for the BFN Emum :hugs: 

:lol: Mrs Miggins ... I noticed a MissyMooMoo or something like that the other week :haha: must be a popular combination ... but you can all feel free to call me Kelly :)

:hugs: Dani I think our paths may have crossed in the Miscarriage Section.

Debz :hugs: for you too where about's in County Durham are you from? That's where we're from too :) Small world! x


----------



## Emum

MissMummyMoo said:


> :lol: Mrs Miggins ... I noticed a MissyMooMoo or something like that the other week :haha: must be a popular combination ... but you can all feel free to call me Kelly :)

We have a regular poster on this thread who is Kelly too though! Not to worry I'm sure a distinctive nickname will evolve soon, they usually do! Maybe Miss Moo :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:dohh: :lol: yeah I'm sure we will find something one lovely lady on here usually refers to me as MMM :) a lot easier than typing missmummymoo :haha: x


----------



## debzie

MissMummyMoo said:


> Thank you all for your replies ... I joined a thread in the TTC forums but found that I basically ignored most times I posted :(
> 
> I am so sorry for everyone's losses.
> 
> Sorry for the BFN Emum :hugs:
> 
> :lol: Mrs Miggins ... I noticed a MissyMooMoo or something like that the other week :haha: must be a popular combination ... but you can all feel free to call me Kelly :)
> 
> :hugs: Dani I think our paths may have crossed in the Miscarriage Section.
> 
> Debz :hugs: for you too where about's in County Durham are you from? That's where we're from too :) Small world! x

I am from Shildon, where are you??? I have met a few ladies on here from bishop aucland, darlington and aycliffe???


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MMM sounds good to me! People tend to call me MrsMig or Mrs M but you can call me what you like.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow! Really?! I'm from Bishop Auckland :rofl: what a small world. There's a lovely lady on here who is also from Shildon :) Such a small world! I've met a few people from Stockton way but never anyone from round here! Would be lovely to meet you sometime.

I think I'll stick with Mrs M :) x


----------



## debzie

MissMummyMoo said:


> Wow! Really?! I'm from Bishop Auckland :rofl: what a small world. There's a lovely lady on here who is also from Shildon :) Such a small world! I've met a few people from Stockton way but never anyone from round here! Would be lovely to meet you sometime.
> 
> I think I'll stick with Mrs M :) x

Certainly is a small world I have never seen anyone on here from shildon. I will PM you.


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm im from hexham not too far sorry for your loss kelly xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not far at all Kelly. I suppose I've never ventured into this part of the forum before really so that might be why I've never really met many people close by! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a good night away in Hexham once! It's not too far from here.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi all been stalking past few days, not really havin a gd time here at the min unforunatly, everything fine baby wise, but my grandma isnt well really dont think shes gona fight back this time :cry:

debz - so sorry to hear bout your loss :hugs:

mrs m - sorry bout the witch gettin you :hugs:

hi mrs mmm - sorry bout ur loss too and welcome ull def find lots of support here, i found this thread wen i m/c at 4 wks 5days early dec, had 2 cycles and got a hopeful sticky bean earlier this month

hi pink, pichi, loz, ickle, faye, elm, kelly, ts, sorry if ive left anyone out


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies, I know this is the follow on thread from the one i started after my MC last april, so i just wanted to post a copy of the message i just typed onto the original thread.... to give it a befitting ending :hugs:

*I just thought i would end this thread by confirming that my little George arrived on Monday 26th March, 12 days overdue and absolutely perfect.

I am very thankful and soooooo blessed to have him, and i never forget it - not even for a second. 

I wish you all the best of luck in getting your forever babies, please do NOT lose hope. Loads and loads of baby dust to each and every one of you......

Firsttimer1 xxx *


----------



## kelly1973

me too mrs m hexhams good for pubsxx

firsttimer 1 congrats wow thankyou for posting gives me so much hope xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: hopeithappens. Try not to get to stressed out as hard as that sounds. I know what your going through as my dad passed away in December :hugs:

Congratulations firsttimer that's brilliant news!! Xx


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats firsttimer fantastic news :)

mrs mmm - so sorry about your dad :hugs: i cant even begin to imagine how hard it must be :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - :hugs: I had the erpc and for me it was the best decision for me and my cycle got back on track quite quickly although I know it took mrsmig cycles a while to readjust. I got my 2nd bfp the first proper cycle after the erpc but that ended in mc at 5 weeks and I sometimes wonder if it was due to insufficient lining or just bad luck. When are they doing tests? I had to wait 6 week following mc before they would take bloods, assuming body had to be non pg for reliable results. Although difficult to do maybe taking this month off (and maybe the next depending on tests) would be the best. I know getting back on the ttc bandwagon helped us all through that difficult time but also having Jan off did help me emotionally too.

Firstimer &#8211; big congratulations on your lovely boy George. Give us all hope.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - :hugs: thinking of you and your Grandma and your family.


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations firsttimer I am over the moon for you hun. Will have to stalk you I want to see pics. x

Sorry to here about your gran hopeit hope she pullls through soon. I lost my gran in october last year after a long hard fight for almost a year. Sending:hugs:

Pink thanks for that. I have my first appointment on the 29th May and dont know what to expect I was told that I will be given the results from the tests on my placenta from this miscarriage. I do not know if I will get bloods drawn then and there or what???? My last cycle all I was doing was cbfm and cm monitoring which did take the stress of it all a little. Think I may just have this one off and see what happens. :flower:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi pink how are you feeling? i started getting palpitations yesterday was not nice they seem to have gone for the min, my sickness has got worse still havnt actually been sick yet but close lol, its probs the 1st time ive ever struggled to eat :haha: totally gone off choc which cant be a bad thing i suppose


----------



## kelly1973

hey hope wow i love all the symptons xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - just check if OH needs to go too, as mine did for the first one, as nurse took bloods from him for karotyping too. Each area is different I think. I only saw mw's at EPU that took bloods, I wouldn't have seen the consultant unless results came back suspicious, (which they haven't). So I'll probably just get a letter stating nothing wrong, just need to keep trying (like I wasn't already!!).

Hope - no real palpitations but if I did get them its usually when I am having a panic moment which I've not had since last weekend. Nausea/queasy kicked in big style Wednesday onwards, more like having a hangover where your head feels all fuzzy too. Boobs still sore and getting bigger but I am also eating crap as I can still manage to stomach chocolate (damn!) and putting on weight too so it is a bit of both. Tired and frequently peeing but I think that's just because I am drinking so much (mainly ginger ale) due to being so thirsty.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, sorry to hear about your Gran. I hope she is as comfortable as she can be. :hugs:
FirstTimer, thanks so much for following us over here to post your wonderful news. I have tears in my eyes reading your post. All the very, very best. Being a mum is the most truly wonderful thing.


----------



## elm

Sorry to hear about your Gran Hope, hope she's not in any pain :hugs: 

debzie, if you feel ok having a bit of time off I'd go for it (I decided not to ttc until I'd had af as I didn't want to drive myself mad being 'late' with no af and no bfp) :hugs: 

Totally ot but Mrs M I love seeing your name, it makes me think of Johnny Depp :)

Really not feeling like bd'ing tonight!!! x

eta. Congratulations firsttimer, what lovely news x


----------



## hopeithappens

pink - all i ate with ds was crap i was determined this time round i wouldnt do the same but all ive wanted is salads, light foods and savoury food i bought an easter egg 2weeks ago and its still in the cupboard (i am the kind of person who buys easter eggs for people early then end up eating them then having to buy more a few days before easter :haha:)

mrs m - thanx, shes comfortable apart from having the oxygen up her nose bless her, shes just sooo tired shes barely awake for long


----------



## debzie

Thanks again pink. The nurse on wed said if oh had been with me them we could have been tested. The letter I got was to see the consultant its my same gyne Dr i was under for dd and would have been for this pregnancy and he specialises in early recurrent miscarriage. Maybe I will only get to see his understudy time will tell. 

Thanks elm too thin I may sit.this one out. Still wishing time away isn't it funny how we live our lives two weeks ( or so ) at a time. Even when I wad pregnant it was see gp at 6 weeks then my scans were two weeks apart. I hope my bleeding only last two weeks this time.


----------



## elm

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: debzie, I hope the tests find something that can easily be fixed x

Healthy cravings are amazing!!! I wanted crap with ds and fruit with my angel baby - hope it's fruit again if there's a next time! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

In the early months with DD I craved really healthy stuff. Replaced in the mid trimester by sausage rolls.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Healthy cravings are always good! I never had any morning sickness with my angel baby which was weird as I had it pretty bad with my other 2.

I kind of wished I'd waited for my next cycle now as it's driving me mad not having AF but also getting negative HPT's :wacko:

How is everyone today? x


----------



## debzie

Can remember the first two cycles following my last I was conbinved that I was pregnant as I had loads of symptoms so maybe I should take a cycle or two off it will save me some stress. 

As for cravings with my angels it was different each time. First i did not want to eat had to force myself. Second it was crap. Last it was pastry so crap again and with dd like Mrs migg healthy stuff initially then chips and gravy I could eat it every meal. I am now paying for yhe amount of crap I've eaten over the last 7 weeks as i ate rubbish on the tww too. 

Missmum so sorry your stressed hope you get an answer either way soon. 

I'm still doing ok, tested this morning tests are still rely dark and come up straight away. Will test again next Sunday that will be 10 days post erpc. My bleeding is still just light to medium with no cramps. Cramps got worse yesterday when I was helping my parents in their garden.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

*TMI* ALERT

I had really really stringy CM this morning ... I swear I've never seen anything like it. As we've never been TTC before I dunno if that's a sign of ovulation, pregnancy or nothing :dohh: :wacko: 

I didn't do any HPT's after my MC so I dunno how long they take to go back to negative. I hope that they do go to negative soon though and that AF shows up quickly so you can get back to TTC x


----------



## debzie

Missmum if your cm looks like egg white or cloudy egg white that is fertile mucus problem is after miscarriage our cycles get mixed up a bit so it may or may not mean your going to ovulate soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think I'm just going to try and forget about TTC for now. I will go to the doctors the week of the 7th April to get tested as she asked me to go back then if I hadn't had a period x


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies! :flower: Taking a quick break from utter game geekery to catch up.

Hi Missmm, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Here's my story: After my 2 boys I had a mmc, (baby was measuring around 7 weeks with no HB at 12 week scan), and a medical management, and then didn't ovulate in the weeks following the medical, but did after AF, because I caught eggy. The ladies on this thread are amazing, I swear I would have driven OH round the bend if I didn't have BnB! TTC was a huge help in recovering emotionally from my mmc...and I do believe the little soul in that body that didn't work hung around and waited and he is now in a new body thats doing very well. 

Hope I'm sorry about your gran :hugs:

Debzie I know there is an urge to ttc again right away but what if just waiting for the tests reveals something really easily fixable, then surely the wait will be worth it? :hugs:

Firsttimer congratulations on George! :flower::happydance::hugs:

I have been feeling Lil Fella move every day for the past few days now, so much so that my doppler is taking a well needed break! I didn't think I would get this far, I am even considering announcing it on facebook, though I am still a bit scared to actually do it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you Lodzi your story really does give me hope thank you :flower: I really don't think I have ovulated so I guess it's just waiting for AF to turn up now. Congratulations on your pregnancy it's such lovely news :) So pleased for little man moving :happydance: that's lovey news! :happydance: x


----------



## Lozdi

I was lucky and got af a precise 4 weeks after the medical, it was very heavy and a full 7 days long, and I think that was good in a way of you know what I mean. The weeks after a loss are a horrible waiting game but they do pass. :hugs:


----------



## elm

Awww so lovely that your little baby is moving so much Loz! :)

I had a mmc too - I wasn't having a dating scan because I didn't want one but at just before 12 weeks I started bleeding and the baby only measured 7 weeks. I really wanted to start trying again straight away but then thought about it and decided against it so waited for af. Af was then not coming when I wanted it to so I had vitex to kick start my cycle, after a couple of days of taking it af started :) 

I've just had positive opks today :D I've got more cm than usual - hoping that means I hyper fertile!!!

If we bd'ed Friday & today (tried last night but ds prevented anything happening!!) and my opks were +ive today should we be bding again tomorrow? 

:kiss:


----------



## Emum

elm said:


> I've just had positive opks today :D I've got more cm than usual - hoping that means I hyper fertile!!!
> 
> If we bd'ed Friday & today (tried last night but ds prevented anything happening!!) and my opks were +ive today should we be bding again tomorrow?
> 
> :kiss:

Yes. Tomorrow is the day you are most likely to ovulate if you had a positive OPK, but it might in fact not be until Tuesday. So you should do both if you can, but if you can't tomorrow would be the better of the two days to do it, as sperm lasts longer than the egg does. Even if you actually ovulated on Tuesday, there is an outside chance that sperm deposited early on Wednesday could do the trick, as the egg is still fertilisable for 12 hours after ovulation. Not to worry about Saturday being incomplete as that was almost certainly too early to be any good, as was Friday. Although sperm CAN in extreme circumstances live up to 5 days in the body when there is fertile mucus present, most sperm will die within the first 48 hours.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow good luck elm!!! Sounds like this is it for you :)

I'm definately going to make an appointment next week and see what the doctor says x


----------



## elm

Thanks Emum & MissMM - will try really hard to get some action tomorrow night!! x

eta. this ticker is a bit rubbish!! my cycle is usually 26ish days (short lp) x


----------



## pinksmarties

yay for +ve opk elm, As emum said your best day will be tomorrow so grab your OH!

Great that you and feel LO moving about now Loz, so reassuring. Announcing it is scary so you do it when you feel able. I assume the people who you really want to know know so the rest can wait till you feel you want to tell them.

afm - woke up this morning feeling much better but ms really hit around 11am. I even went to bed this afternoon which is unlike me which really helped. Just as well as we had tickets to see Dara O'Briain. So funny I early wet myself although someone around me had really bad garlic breath which was making me close to :sick:.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. I've been reading here at the weekend but didn't have much to say so didn't post.

MissMM - Welcome to our little group. So sorry for your loss.

Loz - So exciting that you're getting movement! I think you're pretty safe to tell people now lol!

Emum - How's the 2WW going? Have you tested yet?

Pink - How's you? Dara O'Briain is so funny! I'd love to see him live. 

Elm - Good luck with the Bding. You can use FF on just OPK mode if you don't want to temp - their tickers are a bit better. 

AFM - Got my first high today. It's only CD10 though and I'm not predicted to ov for another 10 days so it's going to be a long mating season! DH hasn't been in the mood as much as usual, I think it's down to the diet. It makes sense when your calorie intake is so small. I was the same to start with but I've gotten over it. He's moved on to the Lite programme where he has a protein meal instead of a meal pack every day. It's not as hard being round food as I thought and I even went to Tesco with him yesterday. Maybe if he was eating something more exciting than salads I'd be more jealous lol! He's eating them at lunchtime mostly though so I don't have to see him eat them during the week. He wants to get into the habit of making a salad to take them with him to work rather than eating a bacon buttie everyday. 

Anyway I need to try and get him in the mood more. He's taking his conception vitamins again, so hopefully that will help, although I'm having to give him the pill into his hand because he hates them. 

Oh the hallway - I decided on Ocean Ripple in the end. It looked so different when I got home to the pics and was just what I want. So just waiting to get a price and a date :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ickle. I had a client on Saturday who is doing lighter life. She is just approaching her 3rd weigh in, lost 9lb week 1 and 8lb week 2! I thought of you. She said she is finding it fantastic as well. 
Loz it's great when you can feel movement isn't it. 
Elm, good luck with the egg chase. 
I have mislaid my cbfm instructions (double nightmare as my friend will need them back when she sells it). Sure they are around somewhere but can't find them. I tried to reset it this morning to day 5, as I've not touched it since AF arrived on Wednesday night. But it now says day 5, reads low and the m icon is there. Any ideas?


----------



## Emum

BFN for me today :( This was at 12dpo with a CB digi, and the back of the pack says that if I were pregnant, there would be a 97% chance of getting a BFP by this point, so I am 97% sure I am out this month again. Am trying to keep a positive attitude about this, but not so easy at the moment. One plus though is that I have let my weight creep up higher than I would like, so at least I can be sensible with my food choices for the next four weeks and hopefully get back to a better weight and size for me. When I stepped on the scales this morning the reading scared me :haha: and I was well into "overweight" BMI territory but I do tend to bloat and retain water in the week before AF, so hopefully once she has gone, combined with some healthy eating, I'll be back into the normal range by the end of the month. Also means I get to take my 3 months worth of TCM which was recommended to get me into prime conception territory, and 3 months worth of acupuncture. Will just have to see how AF manifests this month. It is supposed to be getting heavier if the chinese treatment is working. This could complicate matters a bit, as we are due to visit the inlaws over the Easter weekend, and I was rather hoping she would have come and gone by then, as I hate sleeping in someone else's bed when she's here in case of any mortifying middle of the night leaks :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

That's cool Mrs Mig. I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who has a lot of weight to lose. I've actually just been having a think about what weight I want to get down to. The top of the normal BMI range for me is 9st 10lb but I think I was a teenager when I last weighed that. It'd be a huge adjustment from what my starting weight was to that (I'm still too embarrassed to say what it was but I will pluck up the courage one day, because I'll never be that weight again!)

That's fine with your CBFM. The M is for menses. It assumes you're on your period for the first 5 days. It'll be gone tomorrow. It always reads low until it starts asking for sticks so just keep turning it on every morning and you'll be fine.

I made sure that I only peed on the stick for 3 seconds today and the window was much clearer when I took it out of the machine and I could read the lines more easily. Definitely going to keep doing that. I think I've been over saturating it. 

Emum - Those packets are crap!! What if you only implanted yesterday or today, which is well within normal limits. Tell yourself what you'd tell one of us if it was us that was 12DPO - you're not out until the witch arrives. PMA!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I have seen photographs of you and refuse to accept that you are anywhere near overweight bmi! However I am loving your attitude. Know what you mean about the risk of leakage on people's bedding. I hate sleeping with tampons in but under those circumstances I would use a tampon and a heavy duty pad. And maybe pyjamas, just in case! 
Thanks for that Ickle. I was tempted not to use it this month but thought it would be wise to give it another month. So temping will commence again soon. 
Going to the salon this afternoon with my mum. We are both getting our hair done and will go for a drink after. Occasionally having mark at home has advantages.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Is the fertility monitors better than the OPKs? Are they just as easy to use? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I only started using mine last month and I've had a bit of a going on with it but Ickle and Emum are very helpful!!


----------



## Emum

I'm thinking of retiring mine though as it has only detected ovulation for me on 3 out of 6 months, when OPKs and FF both think I ovulated on all 6. 

Start up costs are high (about £80 for the monitor) and the cost of a month's worth of sticks for the monitor is about the same as a month's worth of digital OPKs. The monitor will tell you about the days before ovulation when you might also be fertile but it tends to overestimate these as well, and sometimes you can get 10 or more high days before a peak with the result that most people have run out of steam on the BD front by the time they get their peak, or their husbands are rebelling!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Arrghhh that all sounds so confusing :rofl: think I may just stick with the OPK's but think I may need to higher sensetivity ones because the 10miU ones are just coming up with a faint pink line all the time ... it's never got any darker but there shouldn't be a faint pink line at all should there? :wacko: x


----------



## ickle pand

I have PCOS so the monitor works better for me. I get loads of highs beforehand, which would be +ve or nearly positive OPK's but because it tests for 2 hormones, I know that when I get a peak that I'm just about to ovulate. I think it works best if you use it along with temping, because I know roughly when I can expect to ovulate and not drain DH dry before then lol!


----------



## elm

Thank you for the encouragement! :) 

I've got some vip paid for waiting for me on ff but thought I'd save it in case I attempt to temp. Still got a really +ve opk this morning - don't remember having such a long +ve stretch before!! Less cm today though so might have already o'ed? Will jump on dp tonight anyway mwah ha haaaaaaaaa.

How are you feeling today Pink? Yuk on the garlic bread breath - not nice normally without sensitive pregnant super smell!!

What diet are you on ickle? Sounds like you're doing so well on it.

Mrs Mig - Clearblue might send you a new copy of the instructions if you ask them nicely? :) x

Loving the positive attitude emum :hugs: hope the test isn't picking it up yet x

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm doing Lighter Life elm. It's the one that Pauline Quirk has been advertising on TV. It's a very low calorie diet with meal replacements instead of eating normal food. I've never stuck to a diet so religiously before. I'm so proud of myself for sticking to it and I'm loving seeing the results so quickly! 

I am a bit bored of the mealpacks but if you ate anything over and over for 2 months you'd get bored of it too. It's really made me realise the difference between emotional hunger rather than physical hunger. I was angry with my brother a couple of weeks ago and that made me crave food. I knew I ate when I was feeling down or bored but I never realised that was a trigger for me too.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls

Read back and congrats on safe arrivals and bfp's :)

My tests still positive :(

Today was my last years m/c due date and id have been 12 wks with my new pg and we had planned to announce today. So it kinda sucks.

I want to DTD just to feel pro active but I've still some brown spotting. Is it safe to BD now or not?? I can go all day with no spotting then a bit at night etc. I'm talking tiny amount and not red or clotty..... 

I'm thinking O is a far way off but atleast if I'm BDing il feel like I'm in with a chance when/if it happens.... X


----------



## elm

Just had a look at their website, looks good - I like the idea of just having the food their ready to eat, that's one of the things that trips me up trying to eat healthily I'm not organised enough and end up sticking some rubbish in the oven or eating unhealthy snacks. Being vegetarian I'd probably get bored even quicker if I tried it. Going to hope for pregnancy and healthy cravings...!!!

Having said that I've got the slow cooker on today so feeling virtuous and a little organised :)


----------



## Emum

MissMummyMoo said:


> Arrghhh that all sounds so confusing :rofl: think I may just stick with the OPK's but think I may need to higher sensetivity ones because the 10miU ones are just coming up with a faint pink line all the time ... it's never got any darker but there shouldn't be a faint pink line at all should there? :wacko: x

Yes, that's OK and nothing to worry about. Most women have a baseline level of LH which shows as a faint line on an OPK all month or most of the month. This is why a positive OPK needs the test line to be darker than the control line, or at least as dark. OPKs don't work in the same way as HPTs, 2 lines is not a positive, and a genuine positive doesn't detect ovulation, just that ovulation is likely to happen in the next 12-72 hours. You can have a positive OPK though and still not ovulate. The only way to confirm ovulation is by temping as well


----------



## elm

Dani Rose said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Read back and congrats on safe arrivals and bfp's :)
> 
> My tests still positive :(
> 
> Today was my last years m/c due date and id have been 12 wks with my new pg and we had planned to announce today. So it kinda sucks.
> 
> I want to DTD just to feel pro active but I've still some brown spotting. Is it safe to BD now or not?? I can go all day with no spotting then a bit at night etc. I'm talking tiny amount and not red or clotty.....
> 
> I'm thinking O is a far way off but atleast if I'm BDing il feel like I'm in with a chance when/if it happens.... X

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'll light a candle for your little angel tonight if that's ok with you Dani :hugs: x

Personally I wouldn't start trying if you've still getting positive hpts as you're not going to know if you're pregnant / it's still hormones from the last pregnancy. Know what you mean but it'd mess with my head too much. You know what's right for you though :hugs: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm pretty sure all of their mealpacks are vegetarian so you'd be fine elm. They're just shakes, soups, bars (which you can only have once a day) and then there's chili, porridge, shepherds pie and pasta. I had quite a lot to lose in a short time which is why I went for something so strict and so low in calories but I wish I'd done it years ago now. It's not cheap though. I was looking into diet chef too which looks good - the food is more like real food lol!

We got a slow cooker as a wedding present and we definitely need to use it more. That's in our plan for what we're going to do when we finish to keep the weight off.


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - What a horrible day for you. Allow yourself to be sad though, cry if you need too and be kind to yourself - have a long bath or do something relaxing. Thinking of you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge :hugs: Dani, I've just lit a little candle for you next to my angels ornament.

Thanks for that emum. What exactly is involved in temping? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw thanks ladies that's so nice of you all :)

Yeh bath sounds good :)

My test much lighter that I did after posting this. Yipppeee (never thought id say that) 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs for you Dani. What people don't realise about losses is as well as the obvious heartache there are loads of horrible anniversaries, due dates and would-have-been dates we have to deal with as well. I don't know if it ever goes.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh the dates suck. How pg id be or when I'd be due etc. Urgh 

Want to fast forward to a bring home baby x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You're in the same boat as me, with a 2 year old and then 2 losses. I see the gap between my children, if I'm lucky enough to have a second, get bigger and bigger. It's so frustrating.


----------



## ickle pand

I've found things are much easier since the due date passed for me, although the anniversary of the loss is on the 28th so that's on my mind a lot. DH is going to be away for our 2nd anniversary (1st of May) so we're going out for a meal another time. I had thought the Saturday before would be best because it's closest but that's the 28th so that's out. DH is away the following weekend so not sure when we'll get to do it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs M I'm the same. Baby number 3 wasn't planned but would have been a lovel age gap of 3 1/2 years between baby and DS. There is 2 years 4 months between DD and DS and I don't really want to leave it much longer. If I get pregnant now there's going to be almost 4 years between baby and DS and 6 and a bit years between DD and the baby! :( x


----------



## Lozdi

Hello ladies :flower: Its true that as well as the loss there are a ton of dates we have to get past, scan dates, due date. Mine is coming up but I think I'll be ok, I feel that baby is back just in a new body. I'll have to think of something nice to do that day, I don't feel it should pass by like any old day.


----------



## Emum

Although the gaps between your kids sounds like a big deal when you are ttc and finding it difficult, when your baby comes along, you really won't mind or notice.

It took a very long time to conceive number 3 for us, with the result that no 1 was 9 and no 2 was 8 when he finally came along, rather than both in KS1 as they should have been had he come when we first started trying. I can honestly say though the thought worried me before I got my BFP, it has not caused a moment's problem and in fact my oldest and my youngest are firm friends and play together a lot, though one is now 12 and the other 2 and a half! Due to the miscarriage and our problems getting another BFP since, DS2 will be at least 3 and a half before another sibling comes along, and again though that isn't what we planned, it will work out fine if it does.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's a lovely thing to do Lodzi :hugs:

Yeah emum I know I'm going to be happy no matter what the age gap is, as long as baby is healthy I really don't care x


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, sorry for the silence, I am in Cornwall with granny for her birthday, hope you are all ok, will catch up later in the week xx


----------



## kelly1973

fayewest said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the silence, I am in Cornwall with for her birthday, hope you are all ok, will catch up later in the week xx

:hi: hope your well xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for that Emum. You are so right as well. I am close to my sisters despite the fact I am 20 and 22 years older than them respectively. Edie has her older brother too and despite the 12 year age gap they adore each other. 
Hi Faye, hope you are having a lovely time. 
Today's smile moment - mum and I got back from the salon and Edie asked us if we'd had a lovely time at the "Lady shop".


----------



## pinksmarties

aww thats so cute, but in my head I had visions of you and your mum vajazzles being done at the 'lady shop' Mrsmig.

Faye - hope you are okay and your gran had a nice brithday.

emum - sorry for the bfn I hope its just late implantation.

Hi everyone.

I can't comment on gaps between children but a small one might be nice as there is only 31 months between me and my brother, with my sister in between! 3 children under 2yr 7months.

So NFI at work today. Still very nauseous and knackered, I think a couple of girls at work may be suspecting something is up but no way am I saying anything yet. Will just have to hide things better, diifficult to do when your chest is straining the fabric.


----------



## MightyMom

I can relate to worrying about the age gap. That has been a major stress factor for me! I am worried that I will have a 6 or 7 year gap. That just wasn't how I planned it. Nothing wrong with it for sure, but you know how you have your family in your head and then reality happens? That's what it felt like when we kept m/c. :-(


----------



## ickle pand

Your kids won't know any different to the age gap that actually happens so don't worry about it. I got quite a lot of kudos because my brother is 6 years older than me. It was a shame we were only ever at the same school for 1 year though - I was in Primary 1 and he was in Primary 7. 

I'd love to have 3 kids but I don't think I'll get a chance to have a second so as long as I get 1 I'll be happy.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Your kids won't know any different to the age gap that actually happens so don't worry about it. I got quite a lot of kudos because my brother is 6 years older than me. It was a shame we were only ever at the same school for 1 year though - I was in Primary 1 and he was in Primary 7.
> 
> I'd love to have 3 kids but I don't think I'll get a chance to have a second so as long as I get 1 I'll be happy.

You just never know. Even if the first has to be via IVF, sometimes that can kick start your system again. I'm sure I've said this before, but my first was after extensive fertility treatment and drugs, and the second was conceived when the first was just 4 months old and being exclusively breastfed. I was stunned, but was told that often happens - the fact of having been pregnant and given birth is a massive fertility boost for some couples for several months after the birth. And I was only slightly younger than you when I had my first - 30 for DS, 31 for DD and 40 for DS2 (and 42 for the last :angel:)


----------



## ickle pand

I'd be delighted if that happened, but I don't want to count on it. It's taking so long to get #1 that it's hard to see that ever happening let alone any more.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Your kids won't know any different to the age gap that actually happens so don't worry about it. I got quite a lot of kudos because my brother is 6 years older than me. It was a shame we were only ever at the same school for 1 year though - I was in Primary 1 and he was in Primary 7.
> 
> I'd love to have 3 kids but I don't think I'll get a chance to have a second so as long as I get 1 I'll be happy.

Me too ickle ill be happy with one xx:hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mig thats priceless wat an absolute darling.

hey pink hope your ok xx


----------



## kelly1973

what does it mean on ff three boxes on the calender highlighted 3 boxes pale blue and one box yellow ????


----------



## ickle pand

Could it be green and sort of greeny mustard? If it is, that's your forecasted fertile time with the final one being your predicted ov day :) If you change to calendar on the View tab, it'll give you a bigger version with a key at the bottom to explain the symbols.


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> what does it mean on ff three boxes on the calender highlighted 3 boxes pale blue and one box yellow ????

That the colour resolution on your screen is different to mine!

Aqua green boxes are fertile days or predicted fertile days if in the future, and acid green is ovulation.

If you click on the button called legend under the table you are reading in FF it will explain all the codes and colours if you haven't done the tutorial.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I always wanted 3 Ickle, 4 when I was younger. Then when I first had Edie I couldn't imagine wanting any more. Now (obviously) I'd love to have another, but think age and money will be against me having any more after that. I'd be thrilled to have my 2 and my stepson, but if gods will is that Edie will be my only child I'll accept that and be massively grateful for what I have.


----------



## ickle pand

I'd have 6 if I could but that's just a bit unreasonable, especially when we only have a 2 bedroom flat just now lol!

I finally got round to doing my journal, most of you know my story by now though :)


----------



## CherylC3

MissMummyMoo said:


> Well I best introduce myself a little then :) I have a DD who is 5 and a DS who is 3. We found out we were pregnant at the end of January 2012 and had a MMC 23rd February 2012 and had medical management 26th February 2012. I haven't had a period since but the doctor did say it was ok to try now rather than waiting for my period. It will be 5 weeks tomorrow since my medical management and still no AF ... yet still no positive on my FRER. I had been doing OPK's and had my last positive one on the 10th March but had nothing since and still no :bfp: so I haven't a clue where I am tbh :wacko:
> 
> Fingers crossed this is your month elm :flower: x

hi sorry for your loss... how many days frm ur mc till u +opk??? im on cd 27 and been all neg from cd10 i jhad a natural mc on the 9th march...x


----------



## fayewest

Really lovely thanks ladies, granny was 93! Ripe age, she had fun but I do worry about her being by herself alot, I wish we could convince her to come up to us more!

Am praying for some good cycle news for someone ... fingers crossed xxx


----------



## elm

Just a quickie (got to go and make babies :haha: ) how long do your opks stay +ve for? I've been doing a few tests a day and they're still looking positive. I think when I was using them before I'd get one that was nearly positive and that was it!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. I'm sleepy this morning. Woke up 45 mins early needing to pee so had to temp, then POAS then wait for the monitor to read the stick in my bathroom which was freezing because the heating hadn't come on yet. Got back into bed and was just drifting off again when my alarm went off :(

How's everyone else today?


----------



## mohini12

hi ickle
good morning.feeling not ok today.i am not hoping of bfp this month too.feeling Af cramping on cd25(7dpo after iui).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini I hope those cramps turn out not to be AF. 
I meant to temp and use my cbfm this morning and I completely forgot to do either. I will have to do the cbfm shortly and use smu.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm, sometimes I get positive opks for a day, sometimes less. Last month the only thing that suggested I had ovulated were my temps, my opks were fairly ambiguous (although I wasn't testing as regularly as I normally would because I was waiting for a peak) and I never got a peak on my cbfm.


----------



## ickle pand

Mohini - I hope those cramps are implantation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Emum

CD1 here :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Emum. Sorry. That gives you licence to be morose and tearful today, and later drink wine and eat pâté. 
Pink :haha: just seen your vajazzle comment :winkwink: maybe nearer ov time!!


----------



## mohini12

thanks mrs migg and ickle.i hope too but whenever i conceived no cramp felt that cycle.
Emum-sorry you got Af.
how awful for us trying ,trying and trying where is the end?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It feels like that doesn't it Mohini. But look at Pink, trying all that time and two losses and I have a really good feeling this time for her. We have to keep the faith.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry the witch got you Emum. It's so disheartening isn't it?

Mohini - maybe this is a good sign that you're cramping this time. Hopefully that means there is a baby implanting nice and deep in there.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

CherylC3 said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Well I best introduce myself a little then :) I have a DD who is 5 and a DS who is 3. We found out we were pregnant at the end of January 2012 and had a MMC 23rd February 2012 and had medical management 26th February 2012. I haven't had a period since but the doctor did say it was ok to try now rather than waiting for my period. It will be 5 weeks tomorrow since my medical management and still no AF ... yet still no positive on my FRER. I had been doing OPK's and had my last positive one on the 10th March but had nothing since and still no :bfp: so I haven't a clue where I am tbh :wacko:
> 
> Fingers crossed this is your month elm :flower: x
> 
> hi sorry for your loss... how many days frm ur mc till u +opk??? im on cd 27 and been all neg from cd10 i jhad a natural mc on the 9th march...xClick to expand...

I got my positive OPK on technically CD14 but I've not had one since and I'm not sure if that was because of the HCG still being in my system :shrug:

:hugs: Emum sorry the :witch: has got you :( x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini I always had AF type cramps before a bfp, let's hope it's because the iui has worked. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie.


----------



## fayewest

Sorry Emum xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Sorry emun xx

Mohini fingers crossed for you

Pink vajazzle thats the funniest comment ever.

feeling really down today just feels like every time we try dtd oh cant i want a baby so desperatly and oh just doesnt seem to be on board he called me obsessive and doesnt seem to understand, maybe i am maybe i should just give up and forget the whole idea. Wish i had some stud muffin that some of you ladies have and dtd on tap


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly - Do you tell him that you're ovulating etc? I found that this put too much pressure on DH and it really put him off DTD. I think he felt like I just wanted his baby batter, not him. Also remember that guys have it programmed into them at an early age that getting you pregnant is the worst possible outcome from sex. Now I keep it all to myself and I've told him just to try to be receptive everytime I initiate and if he's really not in the mood, I've got to try not to get upset. 

It's not going well at the moment because he's not in the mood at all with this diet. I'm going to have to have a chat with him about what we should do.


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - sorry Af turned up. Do as mrsmig says nd have a large glass or two. 

mohini - I had dull pelvic ache and proper cramps from 7dpo this cycle too just like AF type ones so that may be a very good sign for you, don't give up hope. It must ahve been proper cramp too as I noted them on FF.

The longest I had +ve opk for was about 18 -20 hrs. It is best to go from the time you first see a +opk but I am not sure it should last much more than 2-3days


----------



## kelly1973

its tough isnt it , i dont tell when i o, he has a problem with his age as hes quite a bit older then me and keeps saying hes worried hes not enough ive told him thats silly and how much i love him but it doesnt seem to help, the thing is once it happens the once its like a vicious circle cause the next time we dtd all hes thinking is he knows what he has to achieve, i think maybe his age has a little to do with it. im not great at intiating sex dont have any confidence in my self so i guess its all a bit of a disaster. its funny ive never met you ladies but can talk to you guys about anything. xxx not sure what id do with out you at the min


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly my Oh felt the same of me straight after the 1st loss, thinking I was obsessed and he didn't know the half of the stuff I had bought etc. I just hid everything from him but having the month off relly helped us both relax a lot more I think.


----------



## mohini12

kelly-sorry you are feeling low and thinking so much.
my Dh is not much older than me he is of 32 and me of 31.but still there is a differance in our thinking.myDh always shows he loves me more .i think no one can understand whats in their mind.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly x


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly my Oh felt the same of me straight after the 1st loss, thinking I was obsessed and he didn't know the half of the stuff I had bought etc. I just hid everything from him but having the month off relly helped us both relax a lot more I think.

Maybe i should think that way when i temp i have to make sure hes snoring so he doesnt know its crazy there is loads going on at the min,it seems to happen all at once,our landlord has decieded to put our rent up quiote abit after only 6 months which was a bad thing to do so we have till july to find somwhere else has to be a place with outbuildings due to my bussiness i think hes feeling the pressure, bet i sound like a winging old bag .:dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

We're here to winge to Kelly. It really helps to get things out and then you can go back to your OH feeling happier :) I don't have many friends that I can talk to about all this stuff so you lot have been a lifesaver for me. 

Stress is definitely not going to help. How about do something like give him a massage? You could make an excuse that you have to do it in your undies so you don't get oil on your clothes. It's not in your face coming on to him but the nakedness and the relaxation might help get him in the mood to initiate, if not straight away then maybe in a day or two. 

Doing something to make you feel good will help your confidence too, like getting your hair done, playing with make-up if that's your thing. 

Having a nice meal with a glass of wine, just to relax you both because you're having a stressful time at the moment would help too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm the same as little pand I can't talk to any of my friends about this so the ladies on here have been a god send to me :hugs:

I also agree with the getting your hair done and meal etc ... I've found that always helps me and OH :) x


----------



## kelly1973

when i first fell pregnant i wasnt even wanting children and getting pregnant changed my whole life and me i want that little person in my life now. and now im trying it just seems so difficult. i really need to try do more he says sometimes he doesnt even know that i love him ive never been great with affection but hes always known this i think i need to really try but i find it so hard i do love him though with all my heart.


----------



## kelly1973

MissMummyMoo said:


> I'm the same as little pand I can't talk to any of my friends about this so the ladies on here have been a god send to me :hugs:
> 
> I also agree with the getting your hair done and meal etc ... I've found that always helps me and OH :) x

i wouldnt dream of talking to my other pals, one of my friends who has 5 kids has just texted and said her and her new man are guna try for a baby even though he doesnt know it she then texted to say lets see who can get a bump first that really hurt, she is very fertile hence 5 children but now i feel a real cow for wanting my baby first.:cry:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thats an awful thing to say :hugs: People sometime's don't think :( Big big :hugs: hun. I had something similar said to me the other week and I know how much it hurts :( x


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly - Your friend is going to TTC with her new man without telling him? WTF? That's a horrible thing to do to someone!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Kelly - Your friend is going to TTC with her new man without telling him? WTF? That's a horrible thing to do to someone!

i know thats what i thought, shes older then me she 40 so she hasnt even got age as an excuse. i thought it was bang out of order


----------



## kelly1973

really dumb question prob but if i buy preseed will oh know ive used it just bought digital sticks from ebay clearblue after the mess up with this month


----------



## pinksmarties

I used preseed and OH didn't/hasn't noticed I used it, just that I seemed to be VERY in the mood.


----------



## Lozdi

People can be really insensitive especially when it comes to ttc. Its not on at all for her to ttc without him knowing. Sounds like she is trying to trap a new father for her children.

I still don't go in the local londis because of the insensitive woman in there, she asked me twice if i was expecting, once just after my mmc, and again with this pregnancy except I was not even 12 weeks and barely showing. I bit her head off and won't go back because I'm obviously expecting now and if she bump grabs I'll slap her face!

Pichi's scan is in just over half an hour!


----------



## Lozdi

No wait...its tuesday! False alarm! Pichi's scan is in 24 and a half hours! :haha:

Brain fail :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly my DH has never noticed. If you get the one with applicators, don't use the full amount. 4ml is far too much, 2ml is plenty for me and that's with bearing down to get rid of the excess.


----------



## ickle pand

It's baby brain loz - we'll let you off lol!


----------



## Lozdi

I can't blame it on baby brain, I have always been a little scatter brained! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Use the excuse while you can :)


----------



## pinksmarties

It does seem to affect me, little words escape my grasp. I have probably told you all this before but last time I ended up describing 'that tin thing on 4 wheel that gets you about' = car. Couldn't remember the word for car - how bad is that? :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO! That's really funny pink :)


----------



## ChiGirl18

Has anyone conceived right after a mc (no period)? My doc told me to wait a cycle and we did not listen. Now we are pregnant! She usually sees patients at 8 weeks and I was planning on calling her around 6 weeks to schedule an appt (hopefully we make it!). Does anyone know if the doctor will want/need to see me earlier bc of the situation with the mc? I am so scared to call her bc we didnt listen!!


----------



## ickle pand

Chigirl - The reason they usually tell you to wait is for dating purposes. So unless there was some other reason, which I'm sure they would've made aware of, you should be fine. Congratulations :)


----------



## debzie

Wow ladies just been catching up.

Emum sorry the witch got you. 

Mohani I too had cramps my bfp cycle hope its a good sign for you. 

My oh had a few issues after my second mmc the cycle I suggested smep he told me then I was obsessing. It really hurt me and I swore then I would never feel that way again. I agree with the others feeling good about yourself is a good start. 

There are insensitive people in all our lives there is a girl at work ( on another ward) who now has three kids I was talking to one of my closer colleagues about my upcoming scan she overheard and said well why do you get so many. She knows about my miscarriages. She then said well I don't even try I just look at my husband and I'm pregnant. Tbh I wad not polite to her but I will save your ladies ears. 

I too would not dream of talking about Dtd and ttc with any of my friends.


----------



## debzie

Pink I do that with or without pregnancy hormones I am completey scatty at times. Lmao.

Chigirl congratulations I can't speak for over the pond but over here either way we don't get scanned before 7 weeks.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Deb some people just don't think :grr: I don't even know if I will get an early scan this time ... I really hope so as my mind will just be going mad ... then again getting an early scan doesn't really mean anything :dohh: x


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun. After my first loss as I had a to fight with b' Auckland epau to scan me early I ended up spotting so did have a scan. That showed a healthy bean with hb I went on to be diagnosed at 11+4 with mmc. This time I did not have to fight my gp referred me. Scanned at 6+4 and was measuring behind so had two weeks of torture until they would scan me again. I don't know what i would do a next time?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If I was to get a scan early it would be at BP hospital ... I really hope that I don't have a fight with them! :(

It's wrong that we have to fight for a scan after a MC :( It just causes unnecessary stress x


----------



## kelly1973

debzie people are twats arnt they im glad you gave her an earful.
YEs think you ladies are right guna start to boost my self confidence and stop downing myself im guna suggest to oh we go out maybe just for a couple of drinks we never go out as busy life always seems to take over. guna have a few drinks and jump his bones lol xxx i feel a bit cheery now you ladies are fab ive been busy due to the rain bought digital ov tests and preseed im armed and ready.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for you Kelly :hugs: :) x


----------



## debzie

Kelly go girl. Woman on s mission. Good luck.


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry I keep not getting notifications of posts and then lose the group. I post mostly from iPhone so searching is a nightmare!

Im back though :) lol


----------



## Dani Rose

We are DTD tonight ;)

Cd 12, hpts still light pos, opks dark, bloated, not bleeding, ewcm, I'm so confused! Ahhhhh


----------



## kelly1973

Dani Rose said:


> Sorry I keep not getting notifications of posts and then lose the group. I post mostly from iPhone so searching is a nightmare!
> 
> Im back though :) lol

hi dani i had that happen all the time now ive bookmarked the page xx:happydance:


----------



## Emum

Dani Rose said:


> We are DTD tonight ;)
> 
> Cd 12, hpts still light pos, opks dark, bloated, not bleeding, ewcm, I'm so confused! Ahhhhh

Enjoy! Your OPKs are dark because your HCG has not gone down to below 5 yet, which is why your HPTs are light positive. You CM is EW because your hormones are completely confused just at the moment, and your CM will be out of kilter until you get your first AF. But getting intimate again is very healing, and with luck and a fair wind your HCG will drop quickly and you will ovulate soon.

On the plus side: if your HPTs are light, you are close to getting a negative so may ovulate in the next week or so. Your best chance of conceiving is with fresh :spermy: so it is good to get rid of any old ones before you enter into a fertile period, then give them 2 to 3 days for new strong ones to accumulate. And it is best to get "the first time" out of the way before you add in the extra pressure of actively trying to conceive because you have a positive OPK, because it can be very emotional for both partners anyway.


----------



## debzie

Dani what sensitivity are your opks and hpts? Having said that following my last miscarriage I got a positive opk a few days after my last positive with negatives inbetween so it is posdible to ov with hcg still in your system. Ewcm is a good sign hun. Just reading on another thread you ladies gearing up for ov right now gives you a chance of a Xmas baby. 

A lot of us met on Mrsmm operation Xmas baby thread last year gosh how times flys.


----------



## too_scared

oh my! i always miss so much when i go to work. 

sorry af got you emum :(

i am sorry i can't remember all the rest that i have read :blush: i hope you are all well. lots of sticky dust for you all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi TS!


----------



## too_scared

hi :D

i feel like i have missed so much!!

cd 7 for me today :) hoping to ov in about a week and then the dreaded tww!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We're cycle buddies, cd6 here! Although it's an hour and a half to midnight... I'll be ovulating on cd17 though most likely so my 2ww is an 11day wait.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ts. This next week wil fly by, for me it was always the quickest week of the month as you gear up for ov and get those soldiers marching!


----------



## too_scared

:wave: hi cycle buddy! this will be it for us! i know it! i usually ov around cd 16 so i am hoping for the 12th to be the day.

pink, i think this week is going to go by a lot faster than i would like it to. we have the week after easter off from work, and we plan to put down new flooring on the 2nd floor of our house. with all that work time is going to fly by. just as long as we are not too tired to bd! how are you feeling lately?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

One year today since my first loss. Never in my arms, always in my thoughts.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thinking of you today Mrs M :hugs:

Done another HPT this ... :bfn: I NEED to make an appointment at the doctors coz this is driving me mad now! 5.5 weeks after my MC and I'm not pregnant and I don't have :witch: yet :grr: x


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Mrs Mig. Will be thinking of you today xx

MMM - I know its frustrating but it's normal. Doctors only consider still bleeding abnormal if it carries on 6 weeks after a m/c. I'd wait another week or two before you go to the doctors.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw MrsM, thinking of you and your LO. I'll light my angel candle for you today.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My doctor asked me to go back after 6 weeks so I'll make an appointment for next Tuesday (we're away the week after) hopefully I will know from then what's happening. I also don't want :witch: when we're on holiday either! X


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: mrsmig.

ts - its good to have things keeping you occupied so time passes quickly and before you know it you'll be testing for your bfp.

Missmoo - It can take a while for things to settle down and for AF to resume but it may be wise to speak to the Dr and see what they say if you are overly concerned.

Pichi - good luck this afternoon but I am sure everything will be great, can't wait to see your scans.

afm -slept well last night, not had as much nausea yesterday and today. I know that is probably normal but I think I preferred it when I felt horrible as it was more reassuring!


----------



## Emum

Thinking about you and your angel today Mrs Migs. Prescribe lots of extra snuggles with Edie when you are feeling low.

After teasing me with spotting, AF didn't actually make her appearance yesterday, and when I got up to pee this morning, she still wasn't there. I PIAC and wiped to check and the paper was as white as snow, so used another digi in hope and trembling, and in the time it took for a result to show up, she decided to show her face! Most unimpressed by her trickery. As expected though, AF showing up combined with healthy eating is causing the weight to drop off very quickly. After 2 days, I am down 5lbs. Am hoping by the time AF leaves I will have dropped half a stone in total, and after I get back from the weekend visiting in laws that I can continue eating well and get back to where I should be by the end of the month.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh no, sorry AF turned up emum. Typical thats she did that just as you used a digi. I know its no consolation but yay to losing 5lb I wish just you had a bean and are not 'allowed' to diet. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 7 weeks Pink :) Try not to worry too much. You're probably feeling better because of the good nights sleep.

AFM - Nothing much happening. Getting highs on my CBFM but probably still another 7 days till I ov, so I'm going easy on DH just now. We'll start getting boys in the barracks at the weekend I think. 

Weigh in night tonight. I look forward to it so much lol! Only 2lbs till I reach 2st 7lbs lost so I should hopefully hit that tonight. 4lbs would be amazing because that would mean I only have a stone to lose to get to IVF weight but 2 will do me fine. (There's 14lbs in a stone for those of you out of the UK)


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - That witch is a b*tch!! Sounds like your healthy eating regime is going well though. Good for you :)


----------



## MightyMom

Emum: My AF always comes after I take a digi-test! I swear, there is something about it that seems to elicit the worst response from my uterus. I just stopped taking them, they are a jynx for me! Plus I am already in the worst mood when AF comes, like I need another reason right?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum boo to the witch!! Well done on the weight loss though. I haven't weighed myself this week, I had gained a pound last week but AF was imminent. I missed my run on Monday so I'm looking forward to getting out there later despite the horrible weather. 
I'm sure you will get that 2 and a half stone milestone tonight Ickle. Good luck. 
And Pink, happy Blueberry!!


----------



## debzie

Emum the witch is just cruel to do that to you. 

Mrsmig thinking of you aniversarys are so hard and I'm clocking up more. My next is 4th may where I got my bfp from my second loss. 

Pink happy 7 weeks. 

Missmoo after my first loss af turned up late will have to check my charts there all on here. Hope the witch is kind and vacates before or after your hols. 

Afm I got those cramps yesterday that you mentioned pink like trapped wind I could not stand straight. Took a hpt and its getting lighter.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh just rang to sort out time off/holiday. I was a bit freaked out by it as I really did not enjoy my holiday last year, which was booked before I found out I was pg, so went away from 6-8weeks. This time it will be middle of June when I will be 17 weeks so I think it will be okay. Anyone else went on holiday when pg with no problems. I wish he had waited till after next week but then again he is normally not this proactive, as it is usually me begging to sort out a a holiday, so I should be pleased he is doing something about it. I think it just brought up panic memories from last time. The only other time he can get time off will be the middle of Sept but by then (hopefully) I'll be 31 weeks which will be too late won't it?


----------



## debzie

Ickle well done on the weight loss wow. I am wanting to lose a stone before my outpatient appointment just so I'm well.out of the obease bmi as I know that will be the first thing they will say otherwise. I am calorie counting ad I found that works in the past. going to restart exercising when my body feels up to it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - horrible aren't they at a horrible time. I think I took some bisacodyl (can't remember but not senna) at night but not entirely sure if they helped or not but it did settle down a couple of days after using.


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry af came :-( 

Pink smarties I cancelled an 8 wk trip to London, not a ling flight and that's the wkend the HB stopped anyway. Yes I would have blamed the trip had I went but if anything is going to happen it's going to happen. I would have been flying to Florida at 16 wks and felt happier about that trip than the earlier one. I'm sure all will be ok.

Afm - we DTD last night. Back in the game!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks so much Emum. That's pretty much what I thought. Can't harm to BD just incase. Kwim.

And yes just feeling pro active defo helps.

I think il prob O in about a week. Just a hunch or positive thinking lol.

My hpts are ICs so about 10 for picking up hcg I think?? 

All your input is very helpful thanks. 

Off to bookmark the page now :) 



Emum said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> We are DTD tonight ;)
> 
> Cd 12, hpts still light pos, opks dark, bloated, not bleeding, ewcm, I'm so confused! Ahhhhh
> 
> Enjoy! Your OPKs are dark because your HCG has not gone down to below 5 yet, which is why your HPTs are light positive. You CM is EW because your hormones are completely confused just at the moment, and your CM will be out of kilter until you get your first AF. But getting intimate again is very healing, and with luck and a fair wind your HCG will drop quickly and you will ovulate soon.
> 
> On the plus side: if your HPTs are light, you are close to getting a negative so may ovulate in the next week or so. Your best chance of conceiving is with fresh :spermy: so it is good to get rid of any old ones before you enter into a fertile period, then give them 2 to 3 days for new strong ones to accumulate. And it is best to get "the first time" out of the way before you add in the extra pressure of actively trying to conceive because you have a positive OPK, because it can be very emotional for both partners anyway.Click to expand...


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle :haha: planet sounds like bum!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay dani!. Its nice that first time to feel 'normal' and have that loving contact and as emum says you have 'released' older swimmers so by the time you ov the next batch will be nice and fresh!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh it was nice to atleast feel back in the swing. And close. We avoided BD when pg as I'm always scared. So defo good to release the baddies lol!

Now got to hope for the hcg to drop low enough and O! X


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Debzie. I'm about half way through the obese range now, I was well into the morbidly obese one though so it's one time where being obese is a good thing lol!

Yay Dani! I found the first time really weird and was glad to get it out of the way so we could carry on as normal. 

Lol pink - I picked it without thinking and couldn't think how to draw it :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink are you in the draw something gang too?


----------



## pinksmarties

yep I tried to find you before but you rejected me :cry::haha: I think I am pinkypinkypink.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't rejected anybody I don't think! Although I'm a bit behind with my drawings. I haven't got a groovy name either I am just Claire Y how boring. I'll find you! 
Thanks all for the nice messages. I'm so glad I found you all after my other loss, it's made this last 6 months so much easier.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

As a bit of therapy, I have added Edie's story into my sig, if anybody fancies a read. Its my facebook notes from the end of each trimester and birth story so may not be a great read for those ttc but the pregnant ladies here might find it worth a read. It's written with extreme ignorance though, as it was pre any losses, but I didn't want to edit it and cpoied it just as I wrote it.


----------



## pinksmarties

It was not extreme ignorance, it was as it should be without loss changing your view. Althought the 'first class degree in obstetrics' made me smile knowing what you know now!!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> One year today since my first loss. Never in my arms, always in my thoughts.

:flow::hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I didn't find the bding strange, if anything it was awesome cos its been so long lol.

And at least the hurdle is crossed now.

I'm on draw something too. But I've loads of ppl waiting on my turn haha!

What do you all work as? 

I am a childminder at home, bad week as it's the Easter break and my own DD is extremely hard work 24/7!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> It was not extreme ignorance, it was as it should be without loss changing your view. Althought the 'first class degree in obstetrics' made me smile knowing what you know now!!

I know!! I could maybe have scraped a GCSE compared to what I have learned in the last 6 months!


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - I work in the oil industry. Not very original round here lol! I'm a Techinical Administrator which is really vague. The company I work for inspects pipelines on rigs using non-destructive testing methods :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have draw something too :) Don't what my ID is though :dohh: and I'm like Dani ... I have loads to draw back to! I usually do it on a night when I get in from work if I'm feeling up to it otherwise I keep forgetting :haha: x


----------



## too_scared

pink, i sent you a request in draw something :) i am furryfarm.

i am a teacher. right now i am a substitute teacher but i am hoping for my own classroom next year. i filled in for the end of a maternity leave from sept - dec this school year and i had a blast. i was teaching kindergarten. i am not sure what you guys call it in the uk, year 1? the students' first year in school :) fun!

thinking about you today mrs. m :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Pink happy 7 weeks xx

mrs mig thinking of you 

emun sorry the witch got you

Dani i breed and sell pure breed hens i call myself the canny chicken company

hugs to everybody at least the sun is shining today xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly that sounds great! If I had had to try to guess what you did for a living I think I would have been guessing a long long time before I arrived at hen breeder! I would love to do that! I'm a beauty therapist, but I mainly do massage. I specialise in therapeutic deep tissue massage. I also do reflexology but I prefer my massage. Although yesterday I was waxing all bloody day, I think everybody must have decided to get their legs looking good for summer after the sunny spell we had, so my back is killing me today. I only work two days a week though and spend the rest of my time doing mummy type things.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Kelly that sounds great! If I had had to try to guess what you did for a living I think I would have been guessing a long long time before I arrived at hen breeder! I would love to do that! I'm a beauty therapist, but I mainly do massage. I specialise in therapeutic deep tissue massage. I also do reflexology but I prefer my massage. Although yesterday I was waxing all bloody day, I think everybody must have decided to get their legs looking good for summer after the sunny spell we had, so my back is killing me today. I only work two days a week though and spend the rest of my time doing mummy type things.

Bet you always look fab with your job, im always in wellies lol mind i always try to have nice hair so i dont look like a minger. i love being outside i want a little one so i can teach them all about wildlife as oh is a sheep farmer, ive always wanted to go for massage but never had the confidence.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No need to be nervous. The therapist should tell you exactly what they want you to do and put you at ease. And half the time I look a mess. My make up seems to disappear halfway through the day. The other girls I work with are glamorous and gorgeous and I look like I work on the bins :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> No need to be nervous. The therapist should tell you exactly what they want you to do and put you at ease. And half the time I look a mess. My make up seems to disappear halfway through the day. The other girls I work with are glamorous and gorgeous and I look like I work on the bins :haha:

That made me chuckle ive seen your pic a bin lady you aint :haha:
Might take the plunge and book one just to see if i like it might help me relax im one of those peole my mind is always on the go so might be good to relax :headspin:


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I am trained in spray tanning and just started out in Gelish nails :)

I also do photography on the side! 

Ickle my DH is applying to the oil as we speak. Sick of his job just now x


----------



## hopeithappens

hi all, hope every1 is doing well

had my booking app with midwife today, no early scan unless im bleeding or she said if i go 2the docs theyll put 1 throught but by the time i get that scan ill b near enuf 12 weeks neways so near enuf 4 wks 2 wait now, on the plus side ive lost 4lbs :)

i work in a boarding kennels probs the only job ive had i actually like but its also the newcastle and northumberland branch of the rspca, i worked as a carer before i had ds and i vowed never to do that job again lol


----------



## kelly1973

hopeithappens said:


> hi all, hope every1 is doing well
> 
> had my booking app with midwife today, no early scan unless im bleeding or she said if i go 2the docs theyll put 1 throught but by the time i get that scan ill b near enuf 12 weeks neways so near enuf 4 wks 2 wait now, on the plus side ive lost 4lbs :)
> 
> i work in a boarding kennels probs the only job ive had i actually like but its also the newcastle and northumberland branch of the rspca, i worked as a carer before i had ds and i vowed never to do that job again lol

hi hope how you feeling cor how you lost weight? i used to work for the hexham branch used to take in the dogs what do you do there?


----------



## Hope39

kelly1973 said:


> Pink happy 7 weeks xx
> 
> mrs mig thinking of you
> 
> emun sorry the witch got you
> 
> Dani i breed and sell pure breed hens i call myself the canny chicken company
> 
> hugs to everybody at leashedwt the sun is shining today xx

Ooh kelly, what pure breed hens do you sell? 

We got chickens but sadly now only have 2, 'hedwig' recently passed away. Hopefully it was old age as she was an ex battery hen, she hadn't been well for weeks but we did the usual mite powder and worming. OH even gave her a bath and dried her with the hair drier!! He loves his chickens, they roam free in the garden in the day but normally follow OH around and end up in the kitchen pinching the dog food!

They just not laying at the moment for some reasond either, really annoying as supermarket eggs are just not the same

xx


----------



## ickle pand

What interesting jobs we have :)

Dani - What sort of job is he looking for? Offshore? If I hear of anything I'll let you know.

AFM - 3lbs down and got boys in the barracks. Happy me!


----------



## kelly1973

Hope39 said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> Pink happy 7 weeks xx
> 
> mrs mig thinking of you
> 
> emun sorry the witch got you
> 
> Dani i breed and sell pure breed hens i call myself the canny chicken company
> 
> hugs to everybody at leashedwt the sun is shining today xx
> 
> Ooh kelly, what pure breed hens do you sell?
> 
> We got chickens but sadly now only have 2, 'hedwig' recently passed away. Hopefully it was old age as she was an ex battery hen, she hadn't been well for weeks but we did the usual mite powder and worming. OH even gave her a bath and dried her with the hair drier!! He loves his chickens, they roam free in the garden in the day but normally follow OH around and end up in the kitchen pinching the dog food!
> 
> They just not laying at the moment for some reasond either, really annoying as supermarket eggs are just not the same
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hey there have 22 breeds altogether my website is being put together some breeds are on there but have lots more now i love my pekins and my silkies take a look www.cannychicken.co.uk your hens are spoilt lol


----------



## hopeithappens

hi kelly im not to bad at the min thanx, i think its coz ive gone right off choc etc which i used to love plus im struggling to eat as i constantly feel sick and bloated 

we just walk, feed etc the cats and dogs while the owners r away/on hol (well obv not walk the cats lol), pretty much the same with the rspca animals apart from 1s we get in who need a little bit more tlc and get them rehomed, weve got a facebook page just type in rspca newcastle northumberland branch, so what kind of hens do u breed? the owner of the kennels i work at has quite a few hens but i have no idea what they are :haha: some of them r ex batts, she did have some (no idea if im right) baby frizzles? frazzles? they were sooo cute but unfortunatly they all got killed as a fox or something got 2 them


----------



## debzie

Evening ladies. 

Kelly I would live to work outside its the farmers daughter in me. Destiny unfortunatly had us loose. our farm when I was a baby through death duties. Still dream of having a small holding one day. 

Dani good luck hun I know what you mean I cannot wait to be able to Dtd again its been a while. Good luck hun. 

Hopeit hope the next four weeks fly by. 

Afm I am a clinical lead ( posh new name for ward sister) on an adult mental health inpatient ward. I only work 3 shifts per week since I had dd.


----------



## Hope39

kelly1973 said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> Pink happy 7 weeks xx
> 
> mrs mig thinking of you
> 
> emun sorry the witch got you
> 
> Dani i breed and sell pure breed hens i call myself the canny chicken company
> 
> hugs to everybody at leashedwt the sun is shining today xx
> 
> Ooh kelly, what pure breed hens do you sell?
> 
> We got chickens but sadly now only have 2, 'hedwig' recently passed away. Hopefully it was old age as she was an ex battery hen, she hadn't been well for weeks but we did the usual mite powder and worming. OH even gave her a bath and dried her with the hair drier!! He loves his chickens, they roam free in the garden in the day but normally follow OH around and end up in the kitchen pinching the dog food!
> 
> They just not laying at the moment for some reasond either, really annoying as supermarket eggs are just not the same
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey there have 22 breeds altogether my website is being put together some breeds are on there but have lots more now i love my pekins and my silkies take a look www.cannychicken.co.uk your hens are spoilt lolClick to expand...

I think we might have a pekin, does it have a funky hair style, pmsl! You have lots of different ones, shame you are not a bit closer to us.

You live about 30 miles from my OH brother but i am in nottingham so miles from you

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news all round Ickle! Well done that takes you past your 2 and a half stone now doesn't it?


----------



## hopeithappens

yey ickle on losing more lbs ull be at ur goal for the ivf and past that in no time, which fingers crossed u myt not have to do (the ivf i mean)

a woman i work with she was ttc for over 4yrs but she wasnt ovulating anywhere near as regular as she should of been and other fertility issues but to cut a long story short she thought something was wrong as she suffered with cysts so went to hospital only to be told she was preg, then after her 1st she had no prob falling with her 2nd and 3rd

anyone know how pichis scan went today?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It went fine, heartbeat 160 I think and measuring a day or two ahead I think.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm at 2st 8lbs lost now. 16lbs to go. It's just amazing to be so close when I started off with 52lbs to lose. Definitely looking forward to shopping tonight now :)

Sounds like she had PCOS as well Hope. I think that loosing the weight alone has got to have helped me. A few of the ladies in my group have noticed that their cycles have changed and they're not examining everything in as much detail as me lol! So I'm glad we got the boys in the barracks in case I start to ov early.


----------



## debzie

Well done ickle on both counts. My oh is trying to get offshore too has all his tickets think its really hard at the moment. 

Glad all is well with pichi.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it can be tricky unless you know people who can tell you about jobs opening up. My DH keeps looking at going back offshore but all his tickets are long out of date so he'd have to do them all again. It'd be worth paying to put him through them for the right job though.


----------



## Dani Rose

ickle pand said:


> What interesting jobs we have :)
> 
> Dani - What sort of job is he looking for? Offshore? If I hear of anything I'll let you know.
> 
> AFM - 3lbs down and got boys in the barracks. Happy me!

Well he actually wants an "onshore" job that may send him off now and again. He doesn't like the idea of FT offshore but I hope in the future he might be tempted after a few trips and see's the £££'s coming in ;)

His dad has a few contacts here and sent his CV out to them yday so FX something comes up! 

Thanks though that would be awesome!!! x


----------



## Dani Rose

I have a Question, so 2 days ago I had brown tinged ewcm, then DTD and nothing. Yesterday nothing. Last night some sharp O type pains and today I woke up achey and to watery pink CM... My ICs are almost neg now and OPKs still dark... I am so lost! Did any of you have this weird spotting post MC?? 

My temps are unreliable as my kids keep waking me middle of night *sigh*

Any help would be good. I am assuming it *might* be O and will DTD again soon. We aren't TTC like with DS, BD all the time. So im aiming every 3/4 days just to keep some swimmers in there, it worked in January so I'm sure it's enough!


----------



## Emum

Just popping in to say TMI that the chinese medicine and acupuncture has obviously done something as am having a completely normal AF this month in terms of blood loss, though thankfully not very painful at all, and the combination of AF arriving and my healthy diet since Monday has also worked as I have lost 6lbs since Monday and am confident I have also dropped a dress size (Had gone up from a 10 to a 14 in the last month, so I think I could easily fit into a 12 at the moment). I did not reset my CBFM on Tuesday and have not been temping, and am currently contemplating a more relaxed month of NTNP and see what happens. My ovulation is reasonably predictable between day 12 and day 14 so I have a good idea when to concentrate efforts anyway, and the period coincides with our wedding anniversary, so I would expect some BDing to be on the cards anyway :)


----------



## fayewest

Back on the building site ;0) What fun! I will try and catch up later, hope everyone is ok and WELL DONE Ickle! 

Because of my rubbish charting this cycle and the BBT not being recorded entirely properly I have no idea where I am, guessing around 12dpo, although I have only just started to get achy boobs, so who knows. I am going to test if I dont get AF by Sunday ;0)


----------



## Dani Rose

Emum well done and good plan. That will be my attitude on holiday this month :)

Fayewest good luck, excited to hear!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum thats great AF is being normal, the medicine has obviously done its job!

I kind of work selling crystals on ebay, I say kind of because I'm very lazy about it lately and I'm not managing to get much listed :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum that's good news. I'm doing the same next month. Let's hope the relaxing month helps. 
Just looked on Facebook and two friends have 20 week scans today. Two!!!


----------



## kelly1973

Hope it happens,i cant imagine life without chocolate lol yeah they would of been frizzles i have them very funny critters,

Hope they must be frizzles too whacky hairdos are a must.

Debzi bet you had a lovely upbringing growing up on a farm.
well done ickle brilliant news.

emun glad you are feeling relaxed about the whole thing wish i could im like a woman 
possessed lol
Lozdi whats one of the numbers for your ebay items ill take a look

hey mrs mig dani faye pink hope your all well


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle -work really busy today and feeling yuck so haven't had chance to post. Fanastic weight loss again, you'll be super svelt in no time!!

emum - glad about AF being full on and that the Chinese drink and acupunture are helping your cycles. Good plan for this month, fingers crossed.

Dani - I hope OH gets something from his CV applications. If the bding worked before then I am sure it will again.

mrsmig - stay away from FB! :hugs: I am sure that will be you in afew months from now though.

faye - fingers crossed for you, hoping AF stays away.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

afm - busy day at work, nausea full on again. My aptimil polar bear arrived in the post so that was nice.


----------



## Lozdi

I have nothing listed at the moment, as I have been so lazy with it I haven't even done my relists! Its usually just little tumble stones though, and little bags I make to keep my hands busy.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs migg id stay away from facebook i closed my down in the end hope your ok xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs M

I went to the doctors this morning as I had to go for another problem and mentioned it to the doctor, she said that she is reluctant to start me on any medication to bring me my period as we are actively trying, so she has scheduled a blood test for Tuesday for me (at least I think that's what she scheduled it for) however when I got home today I had some CM with a red streak in it ... so have a feeling AF may be on it's way :cry: x


----------



## elm

:hugs: miss m moo :( 

And lots of :hugs: for Mrs M x

Well done on the weight loss Emum, sorry that it's happening with af though - sounds like a chilled month will be nice :) 

Sorry I'm being rubbish, got a horrible throaty, achy thing :( Having a very metallic taste thing going on - expect it's probably too early to be a pg thing and is probably illness related though. 

:hugs: everyone :kiss:


----------



## pinksmarties

I have had really sharp stabbing pains/cramps this evening. Sore to the point I doubled me over. I hope nothing is wrong. They only lasted a few seconds but they were sore and only had a few but it is worrying.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry Missmoo. the first AF is always the hardest as we do try and hope it won't arrive. I tried to look at it a positiveway that things are getting back to normal and its all ready to go for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## elm

Could they be a kind of windy pain pink? How's your stomach? I had a similar thing last week and my stomach was a bit off :hugs: xxx


----------



## fayewest

Pink - Just your womb growing and pulling itself around I am sure of it ;0) xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

In a way I hope it is AF as then we can do lots of BDing whilst we are away and I can just pretend that it's coz we're away ... not TTC :lol: but I was also hoping that I would already be pregnant with a Christmas baby :( x


----------



## pinksmarties

Could be elm I am a bit constipated and windy, but it wasn't like wind pians I've had before. They were right in the uterus area. I do have cramps and twinges normally and assume they are the growing/stretching pains but this was a bit different.


----------



## elm

:hugs: probably different that usual as things are moving round in there and you've got all that relaxin (?sp) making your muscles weird :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

wind can give you mega pain i have ibs and this doubles me over at times try not to worry maybe mixed with uterus streching pains hugsxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I know, I have had wind pains so bad I have not been able to stand up straight for hours not nice so hugs to you kelly.

It seems to have settled now, just a bit scary really. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased it seems to have settled now Pink. I don't want you to have ANYTHING to worry about other than what you are going to call your baby Smartie when he or she arrives. 
Elm, wondered where you had got to. I hope the metallic taste is a pregnancy symptom. I see you are 5 dpo. Will you test early? 
MMM sorry about the (perhaps) arrival of AF. I hope it gets everything back to normal though and you can start trying for that Christmas present.


----------



## elm

I think I'm only 3 / 4 dpo going by opks - we're going away for the weekend and I won't take any hpts so it'll be Tuesday at the earliest that I test (af is due around then anyway) x


----------



## kelly1973

im glad your a little better pink its not fair these things are making you worry big hugs to you xxx

Elm fingers crossed its symptom x


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies.

How's everyone today? I'm at work and regretting not booking the day off already :( DH was sound asleep when I left. I'm hoping he'll have done some housework when I get home but I'm not holding my breath though! I've got next Thursday and Friday off work so it's not too bad.

Went shopping with my mum last night and got a few tops (my lovely mum paid for a couple of them :) ) They're size 18's, I was squeezing myself into 22's when I started the diet so that felt pretty damn good. 

Nothing much happening on the TTC front, highs on CBFM, temps pretty flat. I've bought RLT to see if it helps my lining. I need to look into how much I need to drink though.


----------



## elm

I went a bit mad on the rlt when I first started having it pre angel baby and had breakthrough bleeding. My herbalist friend said one cup a day throughout ttc and pregnancy. I've stopped though as it can cause bleeding in the first tri which would freak me out too much! 

It's great for helping your body do what it's supposed to x


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle im working too, kids all fighting *sigh*

Got Hop on off the sky and going to make easter cakes soon!

Well done on weight loss! yay!!!

My temps are really flat too, I am guessing post MC stuff?? We are same CD I think. My MC was 2 weeks ago today.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all. Ickle what is RLT? Fab about the tops, going down a dress size is a great feeling, dropping 3 is fantastic! Feeling pleased with myself today, did my best run yet. Woke up feeling grotty but felt great after the run. Noticed cm for the first time today but still low on my cbfm.


----------



## ickle pand

It's raspberry leaf tea Mrs Mig. Lots of women use it in the 3rd tri to help with labour. I think it's a uterine toner. I've heard it's good for building up lining too, so I'm giving it a go. 

Elm - I've heard you're not supposed to take it after ov because it can cause cramping which can interfere with implantation, so I'm going to stop it when I stop the EPO.

Well done on the run Mrs Mig. I've not really done much exercise lately. I'm trying to change the way I think about it and turn it into something I want to do rather than thinking "I must do it".


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh of course! God I drank tonnes of the stuff when Edie was overdue! I've got to the stage where I look forward to my runs now. Never thought I'd see the day. You remember that episode of friends where Rachel runs into a horse? That's me.


----------



## ickle pand

That's funny! Enjoying exercise is all about being in the right mindset for it. I'm thinking about giving the running another go, I think it'll be a hell of a lot easier now I'm not dragging all that extra weight around with me. 

I've always fancied getting into roller derby too. My friend in Australia does it and loves it and I've got a friend up here who does it too, so I'm going to ask her about it. I was always worried about my joints before but my arthritis has been really good for the past 6 months or so, so I feel like I could cope with it. 

Here's an explanation of what roller derby is for those who don't know https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roller_derby


----------



## mohini12

pink-i was just thinking of you.thank God you are feeling bit better.
ickle- fantastic weight loss.
hi everyone else!
Afm-i think Af is on her way.i told Dh about cramps last night ,he shocked and said"you mean iui"failure oh no".i feeling upset for him so today went for shopping alone and did shopping for him.i want to make him a little bit happy and relax.hope he like it and forget frustration for some time.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope the cramps aren't AF and that it's implantation mohini. You're so sweet buying something for you DH to cheer him up. When is AF due? Are you going to test before or are you going to wait until your late?


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> I hope the cramps aren't AF and that it's implantation mohini. You're so sweet buying something for you DH to cheer him up. When is AF due? Are you going to test before or are you going to wait until your late?

thanks ickle-Af is due on 10th .hope its implantation but i am not feeling such.i decide to test on 10th or 11th if Af not arrived till.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Mrs M ... I love Friends! :)

Still no AF here :wacko: and no more tinged or streaky CM. Think I might do a test in the morning but doubt it will be positive x


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, hope its sunny in your part of the world, its lovely here but we're in the house working as always ... hopefully on the last of the really messy jobs, sanding the stairs, there is dust all over everything! 

I think I am out, tinged mucus today which is always a sign for me ;0( Back on it again then I guess, I should know for sure tomorrow/Sunday


----------



## too_scared

oh my gosh! i miss SO much when i am working. i am so sorry ladies if i am not commenting on anything that i should be. i hope that you are all well.

mohini i REALLY hope that it is implantation that is causing your cramping. fingers are tightly crossed for you. :hugs:

faye, i hope you are not out. i have my fingers crossed for you as well!

afm - i am still waiting for ov. i am going to start testing with opk's today. early for me since i normally ov around cd 15-16 but i really don't want to miss it. 

lots of sticky dust for everyone!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ahhhhh poas now lol. I hate waiting ;)

Wish I was at that stage. This is dragging already grrr


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah me too. I usually quite like the post AF pre ov part of my cycle but I'm bored this month.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm bored of it too. Not quite at the fertile stage where you can do something useful!


----------



## too_scared

i find the waiting time now a little frustrating. i can't symptom spot (i guess i really shouldn't anyway!) and i am not actively trying to get that egg. 

we are keeping busy today with the new flooring. it is going pretty good so far :) so busy that i forgot to test for ov. i guess i will start tomorrow! haha!


----------



## debzie

Seems like we are all wishing our lives away at the moment so many of you waiting to start the chase. 

Mohini and Faye still have my fingers crossed your not out. 

Ickle so chuffed for you nothing better than being able to see the results in your clothes well done. 

Afm. I too am wishing this part was over. Still spotting on and off. Dtd yesterday for the first time and was shocked that it did not hurt it has following my other miscarriages for the first couple of times and I waited longer. Felt strange using protection after all this time. Problem is now I've got back in the saddle so to speak I'm wondering of we should start trying again???? Have some thinking to do.


----------



## Dani Rose

I just wish my temps would do something more fun, they are so flat, I feel like I'm never going to O lol.

DH and I have a kid free night tonight. Going for meal/drinks and hopefully DTD ;)

I'm planning a pj day today. Still in bed. Bliss


----------



## debzie

Sounds good Dani after my second miscarriage my temps flattened and I ovd 6 days later than normal. All my charts are one here. X


----------



## Dani Rose

Ooooooh good to know. I'm away to peek ;) thanks for that xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I had a look. Sorry you've been through this twice in the last year too :(

Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well that's me out :cry: just been to the toilet and we have AF :cry: at least now I know I am on CD1. Don't suppose anyone might be able to help but when I went I had several 5p size clots ... is this normal? I've never had clots with 'normal' periods ... however I do know this is not a normal period x


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry hun, but glad it's onto fresh hope for you.

Hopefully this cycle is normal, if I rem my first af last time was heavier than the actual mc itself. I lost it at 8 weeks 3 days but at 7 weeks there wasn't even a sac/baby to see so I'm not sure how it all works. I def felt a blob come out though.

Well DH and I had a huge talk and TTC is on :) he wanted a not try not prevent outlook and I wanted to TTC. All or nothing. He's been worried about me, my health, sanity etc so I understand his fears. It's ones I have too but I push them to the back of my mind.

Going out soon to get boozy and eat :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm trying to think of the positives at the moment! We go away in a week and we're all inclusive so at least I know I can have alcohol :) It also mean's we've got less chance of a Christmas baby which I know would have freaked hubby out completely :rofl:

Enjoy your food and drink hun :flower: x


----------



## Dani Rose

That's like me, but I'm worried the witch will find mr in Florida! Urgh

Hopefully O is soon so she comes before lol!

Hope your trip is great! Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

That's like me, but I'm worried the witch will find mr in Florida! Urgh

Hopefully O is soon so she comes before lol!

Hope your trip is great! Xx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies :flower: Just popping in to say hi :flower:

The 2x drop event is still going and I have been gaming like a madwoman....5 days left of it I think then I can get back to normal. 

Mohini, I have everything crossed that you had implantation cramping :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. 

I've had a busy day today. Started our spring cleaning. Gutted the bedroom and it looks great now. Only got to clean the window and wash the curtains but that can wait till tomorrow. The rest of the house is a tip still though lol! 

Nothing to report on the TTC front. Hoping to send in the next battalion tonight, if the General co-operates lol :)


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I've had a busy day today. Started our spring cleaning. Gutted the bedroom and it looks great now. Only got to clean the window and wash the curtains but that can wait till tomorrow. The rest of the house is a tip still though lol!
> 
> Nothing to report on the TTC front. Hoping to send in the next battalion tonight, if the General co-operates lol :)

I wish i could send in the battalion tonight!! Got a smiley face on my opk and it guts me knowing i can't do anything about it, yet! Hopefully that will all change next month, dependant on thyroid results that is. Can't believe its 6 months since my mmc and i am still not allowed to try :(

Do any of you girls use evening primrose oil? I really think it helps with cm. I used it for a cycle after my last miscarriage and i had cm like i had never seen before, i was a bit slack for the next 4-5 months but this last month i have used it every day gearing up ready to ttc and today i had loads of the stuff, i wash in shock at how much, this is what lead me to poas for the first time in months and i got a smiley face!

Have a nice easter everyone

x


----------



## ickle pand

I use it hope. I just take it up to ov because I've heard to can cause cramps which aren't good for implantation. I've noticed a slight increase in my CM but nothing major. What dose to you take?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hope It made a big difference to me too taking EPO. I was on 2000mg up till ov. When is your next thyroid test?

Ickle -its so rewarding when you have a big spring clean!! Can you come round here and do mine? :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi loz!!

Missmoo - Sorry aF arrived. I think clots are normal after mc. My experience was the total opposite. I just used to get clotty brown painful periods but since having the ERPC it went back to how it should have been, red, thinner more normal looking. I know other ladies the 2nd AF was worse but fingers crossed you don't get that far.

Dani - glad you managed to chat to the OH and ov is here very soon.


----------



## Hope39

Hi ickle

I take 1 tab a day, 1300mg. I could take 2 if I wanted but I take all vits in morn n them forget about them. If I didn't have to take thyroxine every day then I prob wouldn't remember my concoction of vits that I take. 

I would say my cm has increased by x5!!


----------



## Hope39

Hi pink

My next thyroid test is 30 April, same day as my final blood test which will diagnose whether I have pcos. I think my thyroid should be right then thanks to my wonderful private endocrinologist. I have upped my medication loads thanks to his advise

He wrote a lovely letter to my doctors n he seems to really care, unlike nhs. 

When I left his office, he shhok my hand, took a sort of bow (as Japanesey people do) and said u will have a baby just after Christmas. I fricking hope he is right

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Hope - I'm taking 2000mg and it's still not doing much :( Might look into other things that can help.


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> Hope - I'm taking 2000mg and it's still not doing much :( Might look into other things that can help.

I take loads of different vits to help me along:-

Evening Primrose Oil
Cod Liver Oil (stop this when pregnant due to mercury)
Omega 3 Fish Oil
Folic Acid (will change that to pregnacare once i start ttc again)
Vid D3
Selenium

I think thats enough, lol

xx


----------



## ickle pand

I take Omega 3, EPO, Pregnacare conception, and agnus castus, as well as my arthritis meds. I'm sure I rattle when I walk lol


----------



## debzie

Missymoo so sorry af arrived I had really clotty crampy af both times after medical management I'm hoping that this one will be easier after an erpc. 

Dani thanks hun just had my third mmc. Hope your body starts behaving and hope you have a good evening.

Ickle I aim to spring clean next week while I'm.off work. Been busy in my parents garden and its helped keep my mind off stuff. 

Hope I hope your tests come back ok to ttc. Think im going to know that frustration of waiting soon. 

My bfp cycle I started using prenacare conception and soy = tonnes of ewcm. Tried higher doses of epo in the past but got really bad headaches and blamed that. Loads of women on here swear by it.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle ive rheumatoid arthritis :( horrible disease.

I used soy my bfp cycle. Will again after af x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it is Dani. My SIL has it severely and none of the treatments they've given her help much. In fact one of them nearly killed her. I've got seronegative arthritis which is totally the opposite end of the scale, so I know how lucky I am that it's not worse.


----------



## Dani Rose

The meds are why I miscarried last year :-( methotrexate. A big no no. Was an unplanned pregnancy. The meds kill living cells :-(

Also the cause of all my conception and pg problems. Hate it!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they give methotrexate to medically manage miscarriages and ectopics. Luckily for my SIL she's had her kids years before the arthritis started. 

My meds are ok while TTC but I have to stop them as soon as I get a BFP so that's my excuse for testing so early :)


----------



## Dani Rose

What are you on? Mine are ok to TTC and be pg. Most are ok. All come with risks I guess but mine is so severe I can't get out of bed without them :(

When I'm pg I go into remission. I was doing so well and now it's back. Grrrr

Mine was diagnosed after my DD, I've always had niggles but having her started something off x


----------



## Dani Rose

Also I was pulled off MTX after the loss as my body rejected them. Made me really ill too. My White cells dipped so low. I can't fight infection and was admitted last march to hospital from catching gastro. So much more to having arthritis than ppl realise!


----------



## ickle pand

Actually I've just been googling them and I'm not so sure if they're the best thing to take while TTC. I take diclofenac and hydroxychloroquine. I used to take naproxen but it was causing me lots of stomach problems. 

I've just been reading about how NSAID's can inhibit implantation but I specifically asked the FS and the rheumatologist if they were ok while TTC and they said yes.

I'm classed as having unexplained infertility at the moment, so I'm wondering if it's them that's causing the problem.

What are you taking?


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg. Mine told me the same. 100% stop
The diclofenac. They stop implant. Ovulation and cause m/c. My dr told me the same. I stopped them January and got instant period a week early, I'm 28 days usually. Next cycle bfp. They affect the lining etc. This makes me so angry we have to research this ourselves.

Hydroxychloroquine is fine I'm on it too and was my whole pg with my DS x


----------



## Dani Rose

Also ibuprofen is a no no. Drs won't agree but it's the same as an anti inflammatory. Paracetamol only x


----------



## ickle pand

I've just read the leaflet properly and it says "Taking Dicloflex tablets may make it more difficult to become pregnant. You should talk to your doctor if you are planning to become pregnant, or if you have having problems getting pregnant".

I'm so angry just now that no one has linked the infertility and the NSAID's that I've been taking the whole time we've been TTC.


----------



## Dani Rose

I felt the exact same in January: your dr will still claim
Ignorance. The good news is that it is very short term and if you stop now by next cycle should be ok. It's annoying though.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm flabbergasted that my GP, and 2 consultants (possibly 3, I'm not sure if I mentioned it to my gynae too) haven't though of this. I'm going to go to the chemists tomorrow and speak to the pharmacist and see what he says.

DH doesn't want me to stop taking them until I've spoken to the doctor but what he doesn't know won't hurt him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my god, Ickle. I can't believe what I've just read. You must be livid.


----------



## ickle pand

I am. I can't believe how much heartache and pain we've been through and it could be something as simple as this!

I've found articles in a rheumatology journal that I'm going to print out and take with me to the doctors so they can't refute it.


----------



## Dani Rose

For my period to come as soon as I stopped them it was defo them affecting my cycles. Id stop but that's just my opinion. I'm on sulphasalazine if they try u on that? Prednisone messed me up TTC DS so avoid them x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the info Dani. I'll keep a note of them. SIL took sulfasalazine for a while and my Dad is on it for ulcerative colitis.

ETA - I wonder if we have the same rheumatologist. I still see the ones in Woolmanhill, even though I should technically go to Ninewells now I live down here but it's easier for me since I work in Aberdeen.


----------



## Dani Rose

No probs at all. I'm still mad for you. Drs annoy me!


My chart says I ovulated?! Wtf it must be wrong....


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's awful ickle, I'd certainly be complaining ... when you infertility surely medication is the first thing the doctors look at! Well at least it was with mine! x


----------



## Dani Rose

I think in the case of RA etc they think if benefits outweigh the risks. But that's a huge thing to play with. My dr still claims I should be taking it TTC even with the info I found. I'm not risking it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Dani Rose said:


> *I think in the case of RA etc they think if benefits outweigh the risks*. But that's a huge thing to play with. My dr still claims I should be taking it TTC even with the info I found. I'm not risking it.

But surely that's the for the patient to decide not the doctor. I'd be happy to be in pain for a few months and have a happy healthy baby than not x


----------



## Dani Rose

I totally agree, I was livid. I think sometimes they are clueless.

I research every drug now as i don't trust them. It's not right


----------



## ickle pand

Exactly MMM. It's something I should've been given a choice about. I'm surprised the fertility specialist never mentioned it though. We're on the waiting list for IVF and we get 3 cycles in this area so that's potentially £12 to £18k of treatment that might not be necessary. 

I'm not going to trust any of them again Dani.


----------



## debzie

Ickle I feel for you hun I think most drs dont look at the whole person just concentrate on fixing their vits that they specialise in. It's shit. I was on mefenamic acid for painful periods then went to see another gp who stopped it straight away as is inhibits prosoglandin production which you need for good ovulation. 

Dani Ff has just seen your temp increase and fertile cm lol stupid programme. 

Looks like we are having Chocolate for breakfast this morrning the easter bunny has been.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I can understand your anger, something so easy that may significantly help you. 

Do you both (ickle and Dani) get your eyes checked? Long term use of hydroxychloroquine can affect the cornea and macula of the eyes and we regularly see pt when on this drug.

Happy Easter everyone, can't beat a chocolate egg for breakfast Debzie!


----------



## Dani Rose

I do get my eyes checked but fear there Is something going on at mo. My eyes hurt and I'm getting headaches. I feel eye strain watching tv too. :( when I look away they hurt etc. Bugger.

I think my dr just didn't know the complications as he still says I should take it anyway. He is male and not the one trying to get pregnant so is probably more worried about my pain than a future pregnancy. He did say stop it once I was pg though. I googled it in jan once TTC and was shocked. Stopped it straight away and got a period on cd 20. Then I got pg within a couple of weeks. X


----------



## kelly1973

ickle cant believe what i just read you must be so angry bloody doctors gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I do get my eyes checked regularly Pink. I wear glasses anyway and I make sure the optician knows I take hydroxycholoquine.


----------



## Hope39

Oh ickle, fingers crossed this could be the reason for your infertility. How nice if it is something so simple, not nice though that you have had to go thru what you have

We are off delivering Easter eggs shortly, got to see my boyf nephew who's girlfriend is 7 months pregnant. Not looking forward to it, I'll take one look at her n think that should be me, my last pregnancy would have been due in months time. Sucks big time. I'm ok with babies, not ok with pregnant people xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hope have you had testing? 3 MMC :( that's awful. 

My cousin was due my due date but had her 2 wks early. Called her my girl name :(

My BFF is due in a few weeks and another close friend the end of may. They all found out pg when I m/c last time. It's been a tough road watching them, now twice, through my tears and heartache


----------



## debzie

Think we all find it tough being around pregnant women and its perfectly normal. It's funny though we went to see oh' s cousin who is 28 weeks pregnant and it didnot bother me. The reason i think is she had had two miscarriages so I'm chuffed for her. 

Hope I know you will get through today I really hope its not too painfull.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani that's really harsh. I hope you get your next baby soon. 
Ickle I really hope you get some answers soon. I know nothing can take away the heartache of this last year for you, but at least coupled with your weight loss, if you can manage your medication without the drugs that were causing problems with conceiving then you will stand a great chance of getting your bfp and forever baby soon and without the need for ivf. I really, really hope so. 
Got my first high on my cbfm today. I was pleased because based on last months chart, bearing in mind I usually ovulate 2 days later this cycle, I wasn't expecting it till tomorrow. Hoping for a peak this month!
Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Hope I missed your post. I hope it's not as painful as you fear it will be. My last pregnancy would have been due next month too and I have constant reminders at work with my colleague who is due at the end of June. I look at her and think I should be bigger. Hard isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Dani Rose said:


> Hope have you had testing? 3 MMC :( that's awful.
> 
> My cousin was due my due date but had her 2 wks early. Called her my girl name :(
> 
> My BFF is due in a few weeks and another close friend the end of may. They all found out pg when I m/c last time. It's been a tough road watching them, now twice, through my tears and heartache

Hi Dani

I've had a few tests but I don't think nhs have really bothered too much, it seems other ladies get more tests. 

I asked my doc's to check my thyroid and it turns out i have auto immune thyroid disease making my thyroid underactive so since oct we haveveem trying to stabilize thyroid so that I xan ttc.

Miscarriage clinic have done 2 tests, lieden factor v and lupus anticoagulant but they didn't take enough blood so had to have it redone in feb, still waiting for results. They also did an internal scan that showed I have bicornuate uterus

I was so fed up with my thyroid not being sorted quickly that I chose to see a private endocrinologist, lovely doc, he thinks I might have pcos so has requested weekly blood tests to confirm, tues will be my 3rd blood test, I go back to see him mid may for results.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mrs mig. I feel hopeful that at least by knowing this, we're in with a chance now and that if IVF is needed that the NSAID's won't hamper it. 

I've been reading about how they actually affect you. They cause something called Luteinized unruptured follicle syndrome (LUF syndrome) which means you get the normal LH surge but the egg doesn't rupture, the follicle then turns into a corpus luteum cyst and excretes progesterone, just like in a normal ovulation so blood test look normal, albeit on the lower side of normal and you get the temp rise etc. I've always had a low temp rise at ov, so it'll be interesting to see if there is any change in the next couple of cycles.


----------



## Dani Rose

Sounds like the nhs..... :wacko:

I want to seek private testing too. Might do that now actually. The dr defo thinks I've an auto immune link but I've to lose 2 more to qualify for testing :nope:

Hate the nhs! 

[QUOTE=Hope39;16852523]


Dani Rose said:


> Hope have you had testing? 3 MMC :( that's awful.
> 
> My cousin was due my due date but had her 2 wks early. Called her my girl name :(
> 
> My BFF is due in a few weeks and another close friend the end of may. They all found out pg when I m/c last time. It's been a tough road watching them, now twice, through my tears and heartache

Hi Dani

I've had a few tests but I don't think nhs have really bothered too much, it seems other ladies get more tests. 

I asked my doc's to check my thyroid and it turns out i have auto immune thyroid disease making my thyroid underactive so since oct we haveveem trying to stabilize thyroid so that I xan ttc.

Miscarriage clinic have done 2 tests, lieden factor v and lupus anticoagulant but they didn't take enough blood so had to have it redone in feb, still waiting for results. They also did an internal scan that showed I have bicornuate uterus

I was so fed up with my thyroid not being sorted quickly that I chose to see a private endocrinologist, lovely doc, he thinks I might have pcos so has requested weekly blood tests to confirm, tues will be my 3rd blood test, I go back to see him mid may for results.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ickle pand

OMG! So excited. I've never been able to reach my cervix before but I was just checking my CM and noticed I could reach further and I managed to feel it! I didn't really take notice of what it was like because I don't know what I'm looking for. Away to read up on it and do it again. It's a little embarrassing that I couldn't do it before because I was fatter but I'm not that big anymore so it's fine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I shall put aside my feelings on cervix checking Ickle to congratulate you!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol thanks :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Lol I'm too grossed out to even try it and mine is apparently really hard to see so I'm guessing to feel would be harder.

P.s I found this on the bupa site.... Some medicines can affect fertility and may be harmful to the baby if you become pregnant. It's recommended that you don't take nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs), such as ibuprofen, during pregnancy. If you find that paracetamol doesn't help during the first and second trimesters, you can take ibuprofen, but at the lowest dose possible. You should speak to your GP if you take prescribed medicines and ask your pharmacist or GP for advice about any other medicines. If you take regular medication, it's important to talk to your doctor before you stop taking it.


----------



## Dani Rose

Using high doses of certain prescription medicines, or taking them regularly for a long time, can also affect fertility in men and women - examples include some non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) used for arthritis and the medicine sulfasalazine, which is taken for arthritis and Crohn's disease.

The sulpha affects men's fertility not women's


----------



## debzie

well done ickle on the cervix checking, let the fun of deciding how firm open etc begin. I too felt grossed out and a little squeemish about it but once you start its fine.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done on finding you cervix ickle! I wouldn't even know where to start or what to feel for :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

There's a bit on fertility friend about it if you decide you want to start :)

It's very strange. I'll just have to keep at it until I work out what's what.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is something I can never bring myself to do. Quite happy for everyone else to do it..but it's not for me. 
Did anyone see Jimmy Carr crash and burn on Deal or no Deal? I thought he would have offered to make up the difference.


----------



## too_scared

i love Jimmy Carr! so funny :)

yay ickle! i am still trying to figure out the high, medium, low, and firm and soft. it is hard! haha!

my opk's are getting darker :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't picked up an opk yet. I'll start tomorrow. So much for getting the boys on manoeuvres tonight, the general is happily snoring next to me. :growlmad:


----------



## too_scared

wake him up! i was under the impression that guys love to be woken up for that purpose!


----------



## ickle pand

My DH doesn't like being woken for anything. He's a grumpy git when he's just woken up. Lol! 

We got boys in the barracks last night. I'm due to ov on Thursday according to FF so going to try for tomorrow and the hopefully will get a peak on Wed. 

We're off work on Thursday because I'm using the voucher DH and my parents got me for my birthday to go rallying at Knockhill. Getting quite excited about it :) I'm off on Friday as well so will have a nice long weekend, though I'll be on my own since DH is away with cadets. Really hope I don't ov late or if I do it's after he gets home.


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg I hate when DH goes to sleep on me! I try to mention BDing before bed time so he knows the score!

My temp stayed up.... Hmmmm


----------



## debzie

Hope you ov on time ickle. 

Mrsmigg my oh is the same he is so grumpy if you wake him up but i know that frustration. 

Dani I still don't think you have ovulated yet if you have been drinking then it may account for your temp staying elevated. Do you feel like you have? 

Well poas this morning and still positive line was there as soon as it passed over the window but its mych lighter than a few days ago. Used a cbfm stick just to see and got two dark lines hcg still too high but obviously have no estrogen on board yet. Have been tempted to dust off the cbfm but know there is no point. Humph just feel I should be doing something this is strange.


----------



## ickle pand

That's crap Debzie. Hope it comes down soon so you can get back in the egg chase.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Must be horrible being in limbo Debzie. Hope it settles soon for you. 
Ickle I hope you do ov before he goes. 
Afm, cd12, cbfm high, man down (man flu). Told him we are needing to get busy so hopefully tonight. Tonnes of ewcm. 
Strange dreams last night. Firstly, I had a bfp and went for a reassurance scan. They told me at the scan I was 13 weeks, I was so happy. Sad when I woke up. Then dreamed I had a baby boy called Leo. This is not the first time I have dreamed about Leo. I wonder if he is one of my angels.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Debz hope your out of limbo soon 

:hugs: Mrs M, it certainly sounds like Leo is your guardian angel right now :)

AFM haven't any blood since 5pm yesterday :dohh: Doctors tomorrow for my blood test so hopefully she will give me something to kick start the period as we go away on the 15th and I don't fancy having AF whilst away! x


----------



## Dani Rose

I wasn't drunk sat night just one or 2. But I'm def not counting it as O. I did have signs but I just dont think would come this early after mc and the temp shift isn't huge. I've no idea. I guess just keep BDing and see. 

My hcg Is gone now thank god but my opks still detecting something so it's a cycle of wait and see I suppose. Grrr


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg ewcm is a good sign as are the dreams my dreams always become mire vivid when of or about to ov. Wouldn't it be fab to skip to 13 weeks with everything ok. 

Missmoo hope you get something sorted can remember one of my afs did that would stop on a night inly to resume the following afternoon. 

I dont know why I'm being so impatient following my last losses it took weeks for the hcg to get out of my system. Just hoped as I had a erpc it would be faster. Ordered some more hpts and opks to satisfy my poas addiction. Just checked and still spotting too. It is easing up ( tmi) to brown now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie it's maybe because you had to wait 2 weeks between your scans to find out what was going on. This whole horrible ordeal has been dragged out for you longer than it should have done.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - I got my -ve hpt 16 days after the op but I think my hcg levels had been dropping prior to that (hence disappearing symptoms) and then got a +ve opk 4 days later. I hope it won't be too much longer for you then you'll know things are settling back down. That waiting time is awful.

Mrsmig - I am hoping the dream was a good sign and Leo is looking out for you. Count down to your peak, but I would still do opks as well.

Dani - the first cycle is always a bit strange and uncertain.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Dani Rose

My last mc cycle was totally diff but my body naturally mc this was MMC so I think my body is taking longer to regulate. I'm ok with it I'm just impatient lol. Even if it means I just get af and no bfp I'd rather just know where I'm at over the uncertainty. Urgh stupid mc!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My levels came down really quickly after my erpc, however I didn't ovulate that cycle. 
Emum is very quiet this week, where are you Emum? Hope you have been having a nice busy Easter with the family.


----------



## Dani Rose

I think il just stop thinking about it, will drive myself mad wondering. BD and wait is all I can do. I only temped thinking it would hold the answers, it's confused me more! 

I'm working today. 4 kids, wet outside. Looks like crafts and movies all day. *sigh*


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a lovely day Dani, much better than staring at technical drawings and trying to sort out a database that's full of errors.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds nice doesn't it! I see Kelly, how are you?


----------



## ickle pand

See when you see someone's name as currently viewing the thread with a + after their name, does that mean they're currently writing a post? Pink has a + just now so I'll see if she posts after this :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've often wondered that, but Pinks name seems to have the + after it a lot!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No it means that they are on your friends list :flower: x


----------



## Dani Rose

I've no friends lol. Quite new here so not figured it all out yet.

Would be a great day if 3 of the kids got on. All almost 3 and fight all day long!


----------



## ickle pand

Ah thanks for clearing that up MMM :) 

My friends are all pretty much from this thread. Feel free to add me :) Being friends doesn't really mean a lot on here though, just makes it a little easier to find someone's threads.

Dealing with fighting kids doesn't sound like fun. Think I'll stick with my drawings and database after all :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's why then! I befriended Pink straight away as we both joined at the same time and had our erpcs the same week. So her name always had the + after it!


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't know how to add :/


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Dani if you click the name of the person you want to be friends with on the left hand side and click add to contacts that will send them a friend request :D x


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sounds nice doesn't it! I see Kelly, how are you?

:hi: mrs m hi ladies ive been about, keeping up to date with everyones posts just lurking in the back ground hope your all ok xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm on a friending spree, adding all the people that I don't have added already as they post. Feel free to reject me if you want, I won't be offended :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Same ;o)


----------



## lindblum

I had bright red bloody discharge last night and pink this morning coupled with cramps :(
two mc's in a row what rotten luck.


----------



## Dani Rose

Is it confirmed hun? I bled heavily with DS and cramps and he is ok.

Might be something not related to baby. Get checked out x


----------



## kelly1973

hey ickle have i acepted you im crap on computers how do i check if its worked xx


----------



## lindblum

not confirmed, but my nausea has completely dissappeared just like last time so i'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
i got Af today


----------



## fayewest

So Sorry Lindblum ;0( xxxx

Hello ladies ... Have been working on the house all weekend ;0( Hope you are all well. No AF but tinged mucus and sore boobs, so either AF coming or super late ovulation ... Normally my boobs hurt at ovulation, why are sometimes the cycles so different, so damned confusing!!


----------



## fayewest

Sorry Mohini x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Lind that's awful news, I'm really sorry Hun. I'm keeping my fingers crossed there is still a chance for you. I had 2 in a row as well and my second was at 10 weeks, I totally understand how devastating it is. Big big hugs. 
Mohini :-( more sad news. I'm so sorry it didn't happen this cycle for you. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly - it doesn't look like it.

Lindbaum - I hope this is just a random bleed and that the nausea has disappeared because the placenta has taken over, it's the right time for that to happen. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Mohini - So sorry the witch got you. I hope you and your DH are ok. 

Faye - If in doubt, DTD! Though you might not have the energy with all the work you're doing to your house lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was thinking the same re the nausea/placenta. Fx hun.

My opk is a tad darker today..... Ooooohh


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - def not ovulating now, if I did ovulate late it was when we were at Grannys ;0) No DTDing there x


----------



## debzie

Mohini so sorry af showed. 

Lind I really do hope all is well with your lil bean. I unsubscribed to the october thread have you alkrwady had a scan forgive me asking? As you know I have had three but the second was conformed at 11+4 after a normal scan at 6 + 5. Really hope its just decidual bleeding hun. 

Dani I hope the kids play nice for a while at least. 

My day...well so far I have sorted wardrobes hot rid of three bin bags of clothes from mine and dd that we have both grown out of lol. Now to tackle the ironing I have been putting off for a week. Tortured myself with another hpt and its lighter. Whoo hoo.


----------



## mohini12

thanks
its really sad day for me.Dh is not at home this time.i give him bad news of iui failure when he reach home.dont know how he will react.


----------



## ickle pand

No I wouldn't be able to DTD anywhere where my granda might overhear either lol!

Debzie - Glad to hear your HPT is getting lighter. We've got piles of old clothes to sort out in our spare room. I'm going to give some to charity, sell some and bin the rest. It's a thought to sort through it all though. Might be a good job for this weekend though while DH is away.


----------



## debzie

Was going to sell some on ebay as alot were named brands that I used to wear when I was thinner but could not be bothered at the moment so it all went in the charity bin. I feel better for it. 

Mohini so sorry DH is not with you we are all here if you need us. Hugs.


----------



## ickle pand

I've got a few dresses that I bought for a party and have only been worn once so I'll sell them I think and put them into my smaller clothes fund. We're slowly spring cleaning the house and everything is just getting dumped in the spare room so I need to clear some of it away before we get to it. 

God knows where we're going to put all that junk when a baby comes along!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini, like Debzie says we are here for you.


----------



## too_scared

i am so sorry mohini :hugs: 

ickle, we are going to be tww buddies. i am due to ov on thursday, but it seems like it might be a little earlier, maybe tomorrow. 

we have been super busy with the floor renovations and i am missing a lot. i hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## ickle pand

That would be good TS. We can try and keep each othe sane :) I'm trying to get in as much BDing as possible but I think it's going to be every 2 days until I get that peak. I'd be happier with every 12 hours lol!


----------



## too_scared

good luck getting in all the bd'ing that you can! dh was falling asleep last night but i fixed that really fast. ;) i am trying to get every day. 

i know i am going to need you to keep me sane for sure. i was symptom spotting already last week. :dohh: haha!

fx'ed that this is the cycle for us!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I will be a 2ww buddy too I think, I'm due to ov Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ickle pand

Cool Mrs Mig.

This is our last try before the anniversary of our loss so really hope that it's the one for us. I must google how long it takes diclofenac to clear out of your system. I probably stopped it too late this cycle. Nevermind.


----------



## too_scared

3 tww buddies :)

ickle, i really and truly hope that it is not too late for the meds to get out of your system for this cycle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope you get a bfp before that anniversary Ickle. I found the anniversary harder than the due date. What is the date?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you get your BFP in this cycle ickle and TS :flower:

Well I've had no blood/spotting at all since more or less 24 hours :wacko: my head is so messed up! :hissy: x


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you all. 

The anniversary is the 28th of April. Hopefully, if it isn't our month, AF will at least have been and gone by then. It's our 2nd anniversary on the 1st of May so it would be lovely to have a BFP again before then too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just realised its in your sig, sorry Ickle. I hope you get that anniversary present. 
This has been such a boring Easter. We have done nothing. If mark doesn't get a job soon I may go insane.


----------



## ickle pand

We didn't do anything for easter either. I didn't even take anytime off work. I really hope Mark gets a job soon. It must be so stressful for you. I was out of work for 2 months 3 years ago and I didn't realise how stressed I was until I got a job offer and I could relax again.


----------



## debzie

Good luck tww budies hope this one is a swift one with a bfp at the end of it. Oooh the egg chase is on. 

Ickle I agree with Mrs migg my aniversary in Nov was worse than my due dates. It's the memories of the actual day. 

Mrsmigg I'm in the same boat Chris has had no regular work since Feb. Just one day here and there. He woyld get more on the dole but technically has a job. We have Downton the weekend in my parents garden and done nowt today. Ironing is done.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - I just drew a picture for the wrong word. I meant to press Paris but pressed Kiss instead and didn't realise until after I'd sent it to you lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok! Ha ha!!! So I need to put Kiss?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah :)


----------



## too_scared

i think i remember someone on this thread taking baby asprin (lozdi?). i was just wondering if anyone would take it just as a precaution during pregnancy. even if there was no known clotting issues? i am thinking about taking it after my bfp. i don't know if i _need_ to but i would like to give a future baby every possible chance to stick. 

what are your opinions on that?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

TS I've never heard of it but hope someone will be able to help you out :) x


----------



## ickle pand

TS - to be honest I think I'd be wary about taking it if you have no known issue after what I found out about NSAIDs as it's one. A lot of women do take it though so it's definitely worth searching google to see what you can find.


----------



## debzie

I took aspirin with my second mmc until a girl I was bump buddies with was diagnosed with placenta abruption at her first scan her doc blamed the aspirin. So I stopped taking it. scared me.


----------



## elm

:wave: hello everyone, been away for the weekend (highly recommend avoiding Pontins!!) x

Ickle - I'm really angry for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so pleased that you've found out about your meds now though and can do something about it. Are you going to complain about it? :hugs:

How are you lindblum? Really, really hope that everything is ok :hugs: x

Mohini - I'm so sorry :( How are you today? How is your husband? Do you have plans of what to do next? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Sounds like there's going to be loads of bfps in a couple of weeks here? :yipee: would be so lovely to see more pregnancy tickers about!!! 

No news here really, had a bit of a pull when I stretched that felt promising (!) but really nothing to get excited about, I've been ill all weekend :( Could test tomorrow but don't think I'm ready... 

:hugs: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Elm, was wondering where you had got to. Pontins on a bank holiday sounds fun! 
Ickle I did the same, spent ages drawing someone giving somebody a wedgie and sent it and realised I should have drawn dynamite. Worryingly, he got it right.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Which one did you go to Elm ... we went to the Prestatyn one in April 2010 and vowed we'd never return. Luckily we only paid £10 for Mon-Fri as a charity offer thing ... personally we wouldn't even have paid that had it not been for charity!

Fingers crossed for your testing hun :hugs: x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks elm. I'll see how the doctors deal with me when I see them. Haven't been able to make an appointment today but I will tomorrow. 

LMAO Mrs Mig - it's so easy to hit the wrong one. 

I'm getting bored with this part of the cycle so I'm researching lovely baby things I want to get when our time comes. It's a weird mix of hippy things and high tech things lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oooo do you have any links ickle? I got my carrycot and carseat when I was pregnant with my angel baby ... they are still in the garage at the moment x


----------



## elm

Southport - decided we'd never go back on arrival...! The room was ok (we were in the top accommodation, got a £90 deal thing for the 3 nights) but the site is in need of tidying up (rubbish tip round the back), and I don't know if it was just the weekend we were there or not but it didn't feel hugely safe being out at night so we only went to one entertainment thing. We went to Butlins last year and it was loads better, ds had a great time there. 

We still had a good weekend, just went off site lots!! Spent one day in Liverpool and went to see some dinosaurs and to the Tate and another day we went to see Anthony Gorman's Another Place (as the tide went out so that was good - thought we'd just see the sea when we first got there!!).

If you want to know anything about slings Ickle I've used lots!! (I'm under the weird hippy category :D ) x


----------



## ickle pand

There's hundreds MMM lol! I'm looking at different baby slings and wraps as well as bugaboos and icandy's. Trying to learn what the differences are so I know what kind to get when it's our turn. I'm definitely getting DH one of these to wear with his army cadet uniform :)https://www.mobywrap.com/images/prints_surplus_320.jpg

I'm in love with cloth nappies too, especially wee notions. They're just gorgeous!


----------



## ickle pand

Elm I'll definitely be picking your brains. There's too many gorgeous slings to pick from lol!


----------



## elm

You get to have different ones for different things ;) Highly recommend a Moby wrap up til about 6 months (they tend not to be as supportive once your lo gets heavier - but there's loads of others you can use then!!) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never got into slings, I was a pram pusher but we have one of those frames that goes on your back and that was a godsend. She's too big for it now but she has been everywhere in it, up and down Snowdon, round the Yorkshire Moors, from Filey to Scarborough along the cliff tips on the Cleveland way, and it's ideal for Christmas shopping when the shops are too busy to push a pram round. Must admit mark did most of the carrying her round in it, my excuse being I carried her for 9 months.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's what I was thinking. Moby's look soft and gentle for little babies. I like Connecta's too - they seem to be easily adjustable which is good since DH is 6ft and I'm 5ft2. Woven's look good too because of all the different wraps you can do. I like them all really, I can see me ending up with a big collection of them :)


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies 

elm hey was wondering where you was you guna test soon.

Ickle what a lovely thing to do looking st stuff to buy you got me doing it now theres some gorgeous stuff.

Mohini so sorry for you and dh hugsxx

hey mrs mmm hows you

hey mrs m how are you very confusing now

Not much going on here just waiting for af having a glass of wine as been a but low think im hormonal, dh was taking tabs called gingo biobo for his little problem with his wee man(sorry massive man lol) and after ickle said about tabs went on line and researched and says it can half the quality of sperm gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ive thrown them now hope it gets out of his system quick. got chicks hatching everywhere at min soooo sweey


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle I looked at the link to the sling. I think OH would disown us if I got one of those!! He is not keen on me wearing anything combat-y even if its pink (doesn't stop me though!) as it reminds him too much of work LOL.


----------



## pinksmarties

just read back. Mohini - so sorry af arrived :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

hi pink how you doing xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle when I stopped the diclofenac I skipped O and af came 8 days early. Be prepared this might happen.

But it needs to for a fresh cycle then I got my bfp :)

I'm planning baby aspirin too. My friend was told can't harm and has auto immune issues like me.

I contacted a private clinic this wkend about recurrent m/c testing and they will do the blood clotting ones for £80. All I need is a gp letter so I'm off there tomo :) yay!

In bed. Knackered. Sore. Stupid RA :(


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it gives me my baby fix Kelly and takes my mind off of TTC weirdly lol

Lol Pink. DH is just a pretend soldier so he'd fine with camo :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I've an icandy for DS. Best pram ever! Mine is the cherry and Is purple ;)


----------



## too_scared

thanks for the info on the baby aspirin, ladies. i think i will ask my dr about it next time i go in. i am trying to get a new dr, one who will help me more than the one i have now. hopefully it will work out. 

i hope you are all having a good evening.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok Dani I'll remember that in case it happens to me. Like you say though it'd be better to get on to the next cycle and start again. I've read that 75mg of diclofenac takes 11 hours to clear your system and I'm on 50mg a day so it should be out by now. Just got to wait and see what happens now.


----------



## Hope39

too_scared said:


> i think i remember someone on this thread taking baby asprin (lozdi?). i was just wondering if anyone would take it just as a precaution during pregnancy. even if there was no known clotting issues? i am thinking about taking it after my bfp. i don't know if i _need_ to but i would like to give a future baby every possible chance to stick.
> 
> what are your opinions on that?

If u have a look at pregnancy after loss section, fili started a thread about aspirin

I just read it today funnily enough n am considering it for my next pregnancy, I do have a bicornate uterus so could help blood flow for me but I having been diagnosed with clotting prob as yet


----------



## too_scared

thanks. i will have a look at the thread. :)


----------



## Hope39

Someone has just started a thread in this section........the power baby aspirin so now off to read that!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I self admin aspirin this time dispite my clotting bloods coming back as normal although one was very near the top end of normal. I was given 5mg Folic acid by the EPU as 'just in case' (they never tested for the MTHFR gene) so I took that, with other people FS and experience, that I might as well try the aspirin as I have nothing to lose.

I know Loz also self admin aspirin too without any known clotting issues either.


----------



## debzie

I think I wouls still give it a go. In hinsight I know it did not cause my mmc in fact that one developed further than this last one.

Ladies I have finally got round to doing a journal. Please stalk away but be warned its a long one. I split it down so feel free to read in sections lol.


----------



## too_scared

i am reading fili's thread in the pal forum. i also plan to do more research and ask my dr. 

thanks ladies.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

How is everyone? I've just done my CBFM and the LH line is getting darker so something is happening. I hope it's a real ov! Will have to get more boys in the barracks today sometime.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - odd question but do you have any CBFM sticks left? Fili did a random stick and has been analysing it and someone asked what the stick showed when if you were pregnant. Fili thinks it'll show a peak. I tried googling but couldn't find what I was looking for. Just wondering if you'd be willing to POAS for science lol.


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
ickle-can you guide me how to write my journal?


----------



## ickle pand

Mohini - I replied to you in my journal. Let me know if you need more help though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. High on my cbfm this morning, but I can also see a second line appearing. I'm still using fmu for my cbfm though. Got some boys in the barracks this morning. 
I am considering sticking up missing person posters for Emum. Hope you are ok Emum!


----------



## fayewest

Massive temp drop ;0(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh boo Faye. I sometimes think seeing that is worse than AF actually turning up. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Oh that doesn't look good Faye :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

Just wanted to say thanks for your kind words yesterday ladies x

the bleeding/spotting stopped yesterday evening and I haven't seen any since. Still no nausea or tiredness and having occasional painful cramps on the front and back. 

Debzie - i have my first scan on the 18th of this month so im just sitting tight til then x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fingers tightly crossed for you Lind.


----------



## ickle pand

Keeping everything crossed for you Lindbaum. Keep us posted. 

Who was it that was asking about aspirin? I found this article when I was searching for articles about NSAID's to take to the doctors with me tomorrow so I thought I'd pass it on. If I find anymore I'll post them too. 

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/24/4/856.abstract?sid=5f00d843-9daa-4603-b6d7-de215fe3e57d


----------



## Emum

Hi ladies. Am back from a few days away visiting family where I had a self imposed Internet break. Have been struggling with a nasty tummy bug since Sunday so feeling a bit sorry for myself. Sorry to hear about lind's bleeding, mohini's AF arriving, ickle's crap doctor and faye's temp drop and any other sad news I've missed. Will be back soon when feeling a bit better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you feel better soon Emum I've missed you.


----------



## Dani Rose

lindblum said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for your kind words yesterday ladies x
> 
> the bleeding/spotting stopped yesterday evening and I haven't seen any since. Still no nausea or tiredness and having occasional painful cramps on the front and back.
> 
> Debzie - i have my first scan on the 18th of this month so im just sitting tight til then x

Seems a long time to wait hun, I take it you've not been scanned yet at all this pg? I'd get checked to rule out ectopic etc especially as you mention pain too x


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I think I gave my last 3 to mrsmig without breaking into t new box but I'll look again when I get home. 

Lind - I would definetely get it checked out and not wait till 18th especially if you said you had pain.

emum - nice to see you but sorry you are ot feeling so good, hope it goes away soon.

mrsmig - yay for darkening lines on the cbfm and getting more boys on the march.

Hi to everyone else, this is just a quick one, busy at work.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> i think i remember someone on this thread taking baby asprin (lozdi?). i was just wondering if anyone would take it just as a precaution during pregnancy. even if there was no known clotting issues? i am thinking about taking it after my bfp. i don't know if i _need_ to but i would like to give a future baby every possible chance to stick.
> 
> what are your opinions on that?

Yes thats me taking it just as a precaution. I take 75mg a day, along with my pregnancy vits. No known clotting issue- but then I have never been tested for such. Was having big scary heart palpitations that did actually stop when I started the asprin so I think in my case it was a good idea to start them. At my nt scan appointment I saw a consultant, who was perfectly fine with me taking the asprin and never mentioned placenta abruption, so maybe Debzie's friends doctor was just blaming the asprin because there was no other explanation? The consultant did say that low dose asprin is excellent at preventing pre eclampsia though, which I didn't know. I'm perfectly happy with taking it, and that reminds me I'm almost out so will be having a trip to superdrug soon!

I am curious as to how it can cause abruption, I'll be googling that shortly!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink it's ok. Someone else did it on fili's thread. It looks like a peak apparently. I'd never let my supplies get that low that I only had a CBFM stick to pee on at testing time though lol!

Loz - How's the game going? It's been quiet round here without you lol!


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> i think i remember someone on this thread taking baby asprin (lozdi?). i was just wondering if anyone would take it just as a precaution during pregnancy. even if there was no known clotting issues? i am thinking about taking it after my bfp. i don't know if i _need_ to but i would like to give a future baby every possible chance to stick.
> 
> what are your opinions on that?
> 
> Yes thats me taking it just as a precaution. I take 75mg a day, along with my pregnancy vits. No known clotting issue- but then I have never been tested for such. Was having big scary heart palpitations that did actually stop when I started the asprin so I think in my case it was a good idea to start them. At my nt scan appointment I saw a consultant, who was perfectly fine with me taking the asprin and never mentioned placenta abruption, so maybe Debzie's friends doctor was just blaming the asprin because there was no other explanation? The consultant did say that low dose asprin is excellent at preventing pre eclampsia though, which I didn't know. I'm perfectly happy with taking it, and that reminds me I'm almost out so will be having a trip to superdrug soon!
> 
> I am curious as to how it can cause abruption, I'll be googling that shortly!Click to expand...

thank you for sharing your story :)

i was reading fili's aspirin thread on the pal forum and one lady was prescribed aspirin for losing a previous pregnancy due to placenta abruption. so, it either could cause it or prevent it?? i am have much more research to do. i haven't read much into fili's thread yet, still busy here. :S

ickle, i am going to read the article you posted too. thank you for sharing it :)


----------



## ickle pand

No problem. I'm starting to think that aspirin affects everyone differently - some people it helps, others it hinders and in some it does nothing. That doesn't help you to decide whether or not it'll help you though does it lol!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
i posted my jornal but no showing.


----------



## too_scared

haha! ickle, that doesn't help at all! ;)


----------



## Lozdi

Gaming is going well...amassed a lot of materials to sell lol couple days left of the event and to be frank, I'm looking forward to the break!

I have been on ebay alot- managed to find one pram I like in the whole of everything, and now can't decide on the colour. Its hard because I struggle with deciding what to have for dinner so a decision like pram colour is driving me mental. :dohh:

Ickle I can't believe no docs put 2 and 2 together about your meds and ttc issues, you'd think they would make that connection!


----------



## Lozdi

Pink when is your scan? :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Tomorrow 10am. Had a bit of a cry last night, maybe more worried than I thought I was especially since nausea has almost gone for the last 2-3 days. OH not much help as he doesn't really know what to say. I know symptoms come and go and may not be a sign but it still freaks you out a bit.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I know Loz, especially when there's been so many papers written on it. I'm finding it really hard to concentrate on work - this is all I can think about. Just feel so let down by the doctors I trusted to help me. I've found out that there's an Independant Advice Service that's run by Citizens Advice Scotland but funded by NHS Tayside so I've got their number and I'm going to phone them on Thursday to see what they say. 

Good luck for tomorrow Pink. Sorry you're having a wobble but that's normal - it'd be weirder to have gone through what you have and not be worried :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

pink-goodluck for scan.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink, I know exactly how you feel! My nausea was coming and going every few days I'm sure you'll remember me being freaked by it! Hopefully you just have a lil fella in there like me who seems to enjoy freaking out mummy :hugs: My first scan with this one was horrific, well the wait was, and the immediate wait- when we were in the waiting room, then the wait while the sono found ballybean who was doing his level best to hide completely. I was fully expecting bad news, as I was unable to allow myself to expect good news at that point. You just have to keep on breathing, and focus on not running screaming from the building like a madwoman (I nearly did that). ooh, and don't forget to ask for a scan pic (I nearly forgot to in all the stress of the day).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink :hugs: it shouldn't be this stressful should it. Just remember with Edie I had no nausea at all and hardly any symptoms and she is large as life. I'll be waiting for news tomorrow but I'm sure everything is just fine. Like Loz says they like to stress us out before we even meet them.


----------



## fayewest

AF ;0( really sad xx


----------



## lindblum

Pink, good luck with your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big big big :hugs: Faye. You know my cd1 protocol. Wine, pâté and self pity. It's the best way to do it. So sorry hun.


----------



## mohini12

so sorry Faye


----------



## too_scared

good luck at your scan tomorrow, pink :) 

sorry for af faye :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ladies, Didn't help myself this this morning by driving into the back of someone on the way to work. Road was wet and I was a fair way behind her abut she stopped dead at a roundabout that hardly anyone goes right around on (i.e very few people on the roundabout from the right) Grr, anyway very little damage but it will proabaly go through the insurance people.

faye - :hugs: first day of AF always the worst, I would follow mrsmig plan wholeheartedly and forget about the house and the ttc for one day at aleast.


----------



## kelly1973

pink hugs to you its so sad we have to go through this will look forward to your pics

hugs faye large glass of wine needed


----------



## MightyMom

Aw faye, that's too bad. :-( Take it easy and enjoy the fact that you can indulge a but in alcohol or caffiene if you choose.

Pink: Never had any morning sickness with my DD. Not at all. So maybe you're just one of the lucky ones? I hope you're ok from your accident. I have almost done the exact same thing at a roundabout down the street!


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs Faye. Mrs migs plan sounds like a winner. Pâté is on my list for when I finish this diet lol!

Pink what a bad start to the day. Glad you're ok though. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning.


----------



## ickle pand

For those of you who know fili - she's pregnant again! So excited for her. She really deserves a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Lozdi

fayewest said:


> AF ;0( really sad xx

:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> For those of you who know fili - she's pregnant again! So excited for her. She really deserves a sticky bean this time.

Oooh thats excellent! I am making very high pitched squeaky noises at my laptop! I soooooo hope this is that beanie from her dream, the one she saw at 7w4d with a good strong HB!! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Crying tears of joys, just been across to her journal and saw the pics. So happy!


----------



## Lozdi

I was all angry at some woman who was posting offensive stuff, and now I am in a totally opposite mood to that! I feel I want to get on the roof and shout positive things randomly in all directions lol hormones I suspect- but very happy to be getting positive effects from hormones!


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry Faye :(

Goos luck at scan Pink, I also had no MS with my 2 kids, but lots with my MC's so I think its bad for me!

I seen my Dr today for a referral for blood clotting tests etc and got the referral, at last I might get some answers yay!! I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and she thinks there could be an auto immune link. Will KUP


----------



## debzie

Ickle I have been poas with my gbfm sticks just before the mmc was confirmed I had one dark LH line that's it. Now myi have two lines nearly as dark as each other but the lh line is lighter niq. Must have high estrogen as well when preggers. Not so much now and my hpts are as dark as they were at 5 weeks.

Faye sorry af showed. 

So pleased for filli. 


.


----------



## too_scared

That is such great news for fili :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Finally a flippin PEAK!! And now I'm not so sure I'm ready for a bfp....stupid head...turmoil....


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg- you will get bfp definitely this time dearthat you deserve from a long time.f.c for you .goodluck.


----------



## Dani Rose

Wooo Hooo good luck!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yes you are, you have so much love to give and I want you as a bump buddy! so big Yay for the peak and get those boys a marchin'


----------



## elm

Congratulations fili! X

Know what you mean mrs mig, I found deciding to let my baby decide then it wanted to be conceived helped. Kind of leave it to fate but do lots of bding so fate has the option!

Did you sort your journal out mohini? 

On my phone so can't look back at stuff. 

No news here except that I'm a big wimp and haven't tested yet xxx


----------



## elm

Good luck for your scan pink. Hope it's all fantastic xxx


----------



## mohini12

elm said:


> Congratulations fili! X
> 
> Know what you mean mrs mig, I found deciding to let my baby decide then it wanted to be conceived helped. Kind of leave it to fate but do lots of bding so fate has the option!
> 
> Did you sort your journal out mohini?
> 
> On my phone so can't look back at stuff.
> 
> No news here except that I'm a big wimp and haven't tested yet xxx

yes elm-i did it.you can follow up link from my post.


----------



## loubyloumum

YEY for Fili :happydance: 

MrsMig you are definitely ready for your BFP my lovely I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Elm - When are you thinking of testing? I need people to POAS since I'm nowhere near that stage yet lol!

AFM - LH line is getting darker on CBFM stick so hoping I get a peak soon. Joints are pretty achy today :( My appointment with the doc is at 5.20pm. I'm a bit nervous but I'll be glad when its done. I'll try and let you know how it goes but I've got my weigh-in tonight so it might have to be after that.


----------



## elm

Thanks mohini - found you!

Hope your appointment goes well ickle and the weigh in. I've only got ics to test with, maybe tomorrow if af hasn't arrived. Will get my hopes up too much if I don't do it soon as I'm thinking my cycles could still be messed up. Blrurg! X


----------



## ickle pand

Tomorrow sounds good Elm. Hope the witch stays away from you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck at the docs Ickle. How long does the peak usually last on cbfm?


----------



## ickle pand

It's 2 days Mrs Mig, you usually ov on the 2nd day, though I think for Pink it was the 1st day. Your temps will confirm what's normal for you. Then you'll get a high the following day so you get your O+1 BD in, then it'll will go to lows. You can stop testing really after you get your first peak if you want to save sticks or it'll keep asking for them until you've used either 10 or 20 of them.


----------



## debzie

Good luck for today pink I have everything crossed for you. 

Ickle good luck too, and with the weigh in. Hope you get some supporst from.your doc. 

Elm ooooh exciting I agree with ickle. 

Mrsmigg I got two peak days followed by a high then it didnot ask for anymore. I over on my second peak day and the line was not as dark as the first peak. All other signs pointed to that day too. Just like opks you have a window of up to two days after your first peak I think. 

Afm. I am officially back ttc straight after loss. Whoo hoo. Let the mayhem commence.


----------



## ickle pand

Woohoo Debzie! Hope it happens again for you soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Back from the EPU. I have a bean with a hb!! I was soo bursting for the loo by the time we got called through it was painful but I was allowed to release a little, good job too otherwise I would have had an accident.

Anyway, the mw (older one I didn't really want) did the scan. Initially I couldn't look but OH did, it was only when she said there is something there that I looked. We got to see the flickering hb on the screen although OH later admitted he really couldn't see it. She really struggled to get baby smartie in a good position to measure but what she did get measured 7w5d, but she said that it wasn't always accurate at this point +-3days and she really was struggling to get a good pic as bean was tucked up out of the way. She didn't measure heart rate when I asked and she said they don't do that (!) but it looked normal, she would tell me if it looked slow. Hmm.. Going back in 2 week but need to ring GP mw as they can't sort out the 12 week scan, It has to be done from the GP mw.


----------



## debzie

Yeah pink Im cuffed to bits for you.


----------



## kelly1973

yeeeees debz commence the action xxxx
pink so so happy for you love the pics bet your beaming from ear to ear xxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yay pink! I bet that's a bit of a weight off your mind. Hopefully the next 4 weeks fly by.


----------



## lindblum

lovely photos pink, glad baby is well x


----------



## pinksmarties

Only 2 weeks ickle - I have another appointment at the EPU.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink I've got big fat tears in my eyes looking at those pictures. I've wanted this for you SO much. 
Thanks Ickle and Debs. Just got a fat positive opk too so it looks like I'm going to ovulate on cd15 this month, it should be my longer cycle so I wasn't expecting it until cd17. I'm praying this means a longer luteal phase rather than another short cycle. I'm quite excited. 
Debzie, yay for trying again. Good luck and I hope you get a bfp very soon and that it sticks. Will you be doing the cbfm trial again?


----------



## lindblum

good luck mrsM hope you catch that egg x

btw, did you know your journal link isn't working? the 'bump' in 'babyandbump' is spelt with a '|' instead of an 'm'


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Lind, I had a feeling something wasn't right. I almost always use my phone but I'll pop the laptop on later and sort it.


----------



## Hope39

debzie said:


> Good luck for today pink I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Ickle good luck too, and with the weigh in. Hope you get some supporst from.your doc.
> 
> Elm ooooh exciting I agree with ickle.
> 
> Mrsmigg I got two peak days followed by a high then it didnot ask for anymore. I over on my second peak day and the line was not as dark as the first peak. All other signs pointed to that day too. Just like opks you have a window of up to two days after your first peak I think.
> 
> Afm. I am officially back ttc straight after loss. Whoo hoo. Let the mayhem commence.


Hi everyone

Congratulation Pink, glad scan went well and i hope next couple of weeks arent too stressful

Ickle - good luck with the docs later, don't let them give you any BS

Debzie - On the ttc bandwagon already, are you not going to bother with testing then

Mrs Mig - yay for ya peak

I can properly join in next month with all the fun and games of the 2ww (i hope), fingers crossed my thyroid is behaving itself and has come down instead of going up

xxxx

xx

Are you not going for testing now then?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Perfect picture Pink :cloud9: so pleased for you :D x


----------



## Dani Rose

Awww yay pink!!!!! Great news :)


----------



## too_scared

What fantastic pictures, pink :happydance: so great!


----------



## hopeithappens

yay pink!! great scan pics

yay fili sooooo plzd to hear your news

faye - sorry the witch got you

ickle - got my fingers crossed that stopping your tablets gives you your bfp, can totally c y ur so angry bout it

mrs m - you r soooo ready for a bfp :)

hi elm, dani, mrs mmm, mohini, loz

afm - ive lost 6lbs now, i actually still have easter eggs left and ds doesnt have to unknowingly share his with his mother :haha:, feeling so exhausted past few days, and im ready to cut my foot off ive had cramp in my right foot 4 2days , which i didnt actually realise is a symptom lol 

my grandma passed away last fri morning :cry:, after seeing her on the thurs night im plzd shes no longer in pain, yesterday afternoon my sis asked her if she was still around cd she give her a sign she was ok and while she was running a bath she was tapped on the shoulder (all the kids were asleep) and wen she was sitting at her computer later out of nowhere a small white feather landed on her knee,my oh doesnt believe in things like that but i do, although i think ill def stick with 2kids my grandad died wen i was 11weeks preg with ds, and now my grandma this time, i knew my grandad was watching over ds my 12 wk scan was the day after his funeral and on 1of the pics just across from my ds is what looks like a little old man looking at him


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Hope39, good luck! Hope you will be joining us again next cycle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Hope. So sorry about your grandma. When my nana died my stepmum was pregnant with my sister, then when she was pregnant again with my other sister my grandad died. Your Grandma will live on in your little bean. Like you say it's a sign. Big hugs.


----------



## elm

:hugs: sorry about your grandma hope x

:yipee: how fantastic pink!! So pleased everything went well!! 

No af here so far :) x


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Back from the EPU. I have a bean with a hb!! I was soo bursting for the loo by the time we got called through it was painful but I was allowed to release a little, good job too otherwise I would have had an accident.
> 
> Anyway, the mw (older one I didn't really want) did the scan. Initially I couldn't look but OH did, it was only when she said there is something there that I looked. We got to see the flickering hb on the screen although OH later admitted he really couldn't see it. She really struggled to get baby smartie in a good position to measure but what she did get measured 7w5d, but she said that it wasn't always accurate at this point +-3days and she really was struggling to get a good pic as bean was tucked up out of the way. She didn't measure heart rate when I asked and she said they don't do that (!) but it looked normal, she would tell me if it looked slow. Hmm.. Going back in 2 week but need to ring GP mw as they can't sort out the 12 week scan, It has to be done from the GP mw.
> 
> View attachment 374285
> 
> 
> View attachment 374287

*Waves at baby Smartie!!!!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance: Just like My Lil Fella, baby Smartie was trying to hide hmm, a cheeky monkey for sure! You must be SO relieved. I know there is still scary weeks ahead of you but so far so good! Don't worry about heart rate, they didn't tell my mine either, just said it was looking good and obviously they were right. Epau had nothing to do with my 12 week scan either but the gp midwife didn;t arrange it either lol I had to call them up and bug them to do it! :dohh:


Hope, I'm sorry about your grandma, and it certainly sounds like she has become your new guardian angel. The signs are beautiful :flower::hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Pink your baby is so gorgeous!!! YAY FOR A HB!!!!

I am so happy for you!! You and I were on the m/c forum at the same time and you are so supportive. You deserve a H&H9M!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hope, sorry to hear about your Grandma :hugs:


----------



## debzie

So sorry hopeit I lost my gran last October she had fought on for 6 months and we all felt that she was at peace finally. 

Hope39 I'm still going to have the testing just thought we would try in the mean time. Fortunatly I have dd if I didnot I think we would just wait.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mig yey for the possitive
hope sorry about your gran bet its comforting about the signs means shes still there. xxx
elm wow fingers crossed


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Hope, sorry about your gran. :-( My gran just passed last year. It was a very hard life for her at the end and we all know she welcomed the peace of death and the chance to be with pap again. But I'm sure your gran is looking down on you and watching over your new baby.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry to hear about your Grandma Hope. 

AFM - Doctor wasn't that great. Just sort of said "I haven't heard of that". I offered to show her the papers I'd printed off but she wasn't that interested. She's referring me back to rheumatology and has given me a prescription for low dose co-codamol. 

As for the weigh in - 4lbs lost. I'm 40lbs down now :) 12lbs to go to IVF weight.


----------



## debzie

Sorry ickle that the docs were not that clued up typical. Hope the cocodamol manages your pain. Well done on the further weight loss.


----------



## MightyMom

Wow ickle 40lbs! So inspirational! I have 20 to lose to get to my pre-1st pregnancy weight, but every time I get pregnant I stop losing weight and start gaining again so I'm fluctuating like a yo-yo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle very well done with the 4lb. 40lb is an amazing achievement. I'm sorry the doctor was dismissive. I find that so often and it's really, really infuriating. I hope you get further with the rheumatologist. Can you see another gp in the meantime?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah she was a locum as well so maybe that's why she was a bit dismissive. She called me pet which seemed pretty condescending considering she was about my age, maybe even younger. Tbh I don't think GP's can prescribe anything more than NSAIDs or painkillers anyway so I'll have to see the rheumatologist to get something like sulfasalazine. Just hope the appointment goes through quickly.

I'm thrilled with my weight loss so far. I'll have to get DH to take a full length pic of me so I can show you all what I looked like before and now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - wow 4lbs and a total so far of 40 is just fantastic. You must be so proud of yourself!!

As for the Dr's, locums are the worst as they have no real vested interest in you but I am glad she has referred you back to the Rhm.So hopefully you'll get some answers. Have you had co-codamol before? I am assuming she has given you 8/500 if you said lower dose. They may make you constipated!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Pink. Yeah I am really proud of myself :) My treat for losing 2st hasn't arrived yet and here I am 2lbs away from 3st and my next treat lol!

Yeah I've got 30/500 but I like to keep them for when I'm really sore and can't sleep because they space me out.


----------



## too_scared

so sorry about your grandma, hope :hugs:

ickle, sorry to hear that the dr was not that great. i hope you get some answers at the rheumatologist. that is super great about 40 lb!! wow! :D


----------



## mohini12

hope-i am sorry about your grandma.hug to you
pink-glad everything went well bean with hb.hope rest of pregnnacy period will go fantastic.
ickle-sorry dr.was not great.but fantastic weight loss.nice
hi everyone else!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

How's everyone? I'm off to Knockhill today to drive a rally car. Very excited!

Just got a peak on my CBFM too so mating season begins. We has spontaneous, just for the fun of it sex last night. So much better than baby making sex lol! So boys are in the barracks ready :)


----------



## kelly1973

Ickle fantastic news for the weight loss, sorry doc was a disappointment ive always found locums poo, have a lovely day today xx
Hope everyone is ok raining here so a wet day ahead im getting nervous already for the days ahead worried its guna be another disappointing month.xx


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> How's everyone? I'm off to Knockhill today to drive a rally car. Very excited!
> 
> Just got a peak on my CBFM too so mating season begins. We has spontaneous, just for the fun of it sex last night. So much better than baby making sex lol! So boys are in the barracks ready :)

glad you are going to drive a rally car.really excited ickle you are participating in race?
and you had a wonderful last night with Dh.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mohini. It's not a race, just a chance for me to see what it's like. I think my lap will be timed though.

How are you and your DH?


----------



## mohini12

thanks ickle
we both are fine.and ready for next challenge.actually Dh become habitual of bfn each time .so kalm in nature.


----------



## ickle pand

Men can deal with it much easier than is don't they? They don't have AF and all the hormones though so that's probably why.


----------



## debzie

Ickle how exciting hope you have a fab day. Whoo hoo fir a final peak too. I'm with you on the none baby making sex its much more fun. Let's hope it did the trick. 

Kelly ( hugs) sorry your feeling a little down. Keeping everything crossed that it works out. 

Well oh finally has sine work so he's going away Sunday for a week. I'm ok with that this cycle if I'm going to ov it maybe next week who knows. Just have to get some bding in until he goes. Going to see what my cbfm does too as i have some spare tests left over from the trial and i love poas lol. Will reset it if it Doesnot work.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, sorry you are feeling crappy. It gets to you sometimes worse than others doesn't it?
Mohini I'm glad hubby is ok about things. 
Ickle yay for the peak and getting the boys in the barracks! We mated last night but it was fairly perfunctory. 
Just an update for anyone who may have missed, Fili sadly isn't pregnant, it was a false alarm. However Fili being Fili is quite positive, pleased AF is here as its her first since her horrible Christmas loss and is looking forward to her next cycle. 
Afm, I am asking a favour. I woke up at 7 this morning and usually temp at 6. Could anybody with a computer handy and a spare 5 minutes please let me know what my adjusted temp would be? It was 36.45 at 7. I won't get to a computer (apart from the one on the reception desk in the salon and I don't think my vaginal temperature is something I want to share with my clients and colleagues :haha:) I don't want FF to give me my crosshairs for the wrong day. 
Thanks. Still a peak but the second line was much fainter so the surge happened yesterday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Ickle have a great time today!!


----------



## elm

Well done Ickel that's fantastic!

Bfn here, can kind of see a grey shadow of a line in the right light if I squint the right way. Feeling mildly crampy. They're only ics and I could only be 10 dpo but I've got a really sensitive test so I'm telling myself I'm out this month but still have that little but of hope left. 

X


----------



## Emum

36.34 Mrs M. Is that good or bad news?

We had our 20th wedding anniversary celebration last night. Lovely night out and boys in barracks in early hours of morning (CD9/10) so probably a bit early, but we had fun :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's perfect Emum just what I would have expected it to be. Thank you. :hugs: happy anniversary and I'm glad you had a lovely time.


----------



## mohini12

Emum said:


> 36.34 Mrs M. Is that good or bad news?
> 
> We had our 20th wedding anniversary celebration last night. Lovely night out and boys in barracks in early hours of morning (CD9/10) so probably a bit early, but we had fun :)

glad you had great fun last night.be lated happy wedding anniversary Emum.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fingers crossed Elm.


----------



## ickle pand

Happy anniversary Emum!


----------



## elm

Happy anniversary - sounds like you had a great time! X


----------



## elm

:hugs: Kelly, sorry I think I missed your cd1 x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not looking forward to work today. I have a client in for a "Yummy Mummy to be" package. It's two clients in the double treatment room for the same thing with myself and my colleague, I hope they are not both pregnant. That will be worse!


----------



## mohini12

hope-i am sorry about your grandma.hug to you
pink-glad everything went well bean with hb.hope rest of pregnnacy period will go fantastic.
ickle-sorry dr.was not great.but fantastic weight loss.nice
hi everyone else!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Anniversry emum.

mohini - read your journal last night but laptop died of power beforeI could write anything. I write when I get home.

kelly - :hugs:

Mrsmig - I really hope is only one pg lady, if so can your co worker do that lady and you do the other? I have good feeling about this month for you, fx'd.

Lots of relaxed bding going on, hope they all lead to bfp's.

hi ickle, elm and anyone else I have missed. Work busy agin today so can't really write too much.


----------



## pinksmarties

actually I was after some advice. I have my gp mw appointment booked for Tuesday morning. This is usually a really busy day at the clinic so normally I would tell my boss what is happening and why (obvioulsy she know all about the mc's) however she is off this week and the semi boss under her I really don't want to tell at all. so do 
1- I leave it till Monday when proper boss back although it makes getting anyone extra (if needed) in more difficult
2- phone in sick Tuesday morning
3- tell semi boss woman when I really don't want to but that might be the best for the clinic?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Time to be totally justifiably selfish Pink. Phone in sick. It's just this once and it's best for you and Baby Smartie.


----------



## too_scared

I agree with Mrs. M. Phone in sick this one time. 

That is really exciting, ickle, driving a rally car! Have fun, but be careful! 

Sorry for the bfn emum, but it is still early! Fx'd for you! 

:hugs: Kelly

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Emum

too_scared said:


> Sorry for the bfn emum, but it is still early! Fx'd for you!

It sure is - I'm CD10 and pre ovulation! Think you have me mixed up with someone else though couldn't see any BFNs on the last couple of pages. Unless it is premonition for later in the month that is, but I do hope not. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with MrsM smarties ... phone in sick x


----------



## too_scared

Emum said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bfn emum, but it is still early! Fx'd for you!
> 
> It sure is - I'm CD10 and pre ovulation! Think you have me mixed up with someone else though couldn't see any BFNs on the last couple of pages. Unless it is premonition for later in the month that is, but I do hope not. :)Click to expand...

oops! haha! it was elm. sorry. i was 1/2 asleep when i was responding. 

sorry about the bfn elm, but it is still early! fx'd for you! :)


----------



## ickle pand

The rally driving was amazing! Loved it. Got 71 points out of 100 too. Not too shabby :) The instructor scared the crap out of me when he drove the final lap. Thought the car was going to roll at one point lol! 

My right ovary is very sore today. Sorer than its been for a long while so I'm really hoping that a big fat follie is getting ready to pop. Got more boys in the barracks this morning so very happy with that. Want to try for tonight and twice tomorrow too since DH is away all weekend. Don't want to scare him though lol!


----------



## mohini12

lovely that you enjoyed the car rally ickle.and hope your RO making big follie and catch it.
good luck


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you had a great time! Hope that follie has popped a lovely eggy. I've had the same, massive ov pains on my right side as well. 
Just done the yummy mummy treatment, nobody was pregnant it was two older ladies who had liked the package and decided to treat themselves and they were a hoot! Just got a massage and some waxing to do before home time at 8. Will be having insurance sex tonight!


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg- i thing you are very impatient for insurance sex. hope you have lovely night.enjoy dear!
both you and ickle are ovulating same time how exciting?
good luck to you both


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I probably won't have the energy for the insurance sex and he certainly won't but we will power through!
Excited about being 2ww buddies with Ickle.


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-i know when we planing for bfp we have to make sex at accurate time .whether we don't feel fit.so be relax .


----------



## debzie

Emum happy anniversary glad you had a good night. 

Ickle so pleased you had a good day. Wow exciting stuff. Good luck with the bding. 

Mrsmigg love the term insurance sex. So pleased about your treatments. 

Elm sorry for the bfn 

Afm. Nowt much happening ladies.


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies hope your all ok xx

Mrs mig so glad it was two biddys, i would find it hellish dealing with pregnant ladies so difficult.

elm fingers crossed still early days

pink def a sicky think of number one thats you and your sticky bean.

ickle cor huge amounts of bedding your oh must be a stud muffin lol

Debz your sounding nice and relaxed fab news xxx

recon theres guna be some great news next month lots of relaxed rompy pumpy going on.

afm oh and i had a little chat not sure he relized how sad i still was over last bean had a little cry today feel a little silly as i really need to move on, hope things work out this month i even mentioned viagra and he didnt storm off so thats a plus. im guna have to sell a few hens to buy that stuff lol xxx hugs to you all


----------



## kelly1973

ladies on ff it says my luteral phase is 13 and my cycle length is 25 is this bad shouldnt it be 28


----------



## Lozdi

I feel a bit bad today Ladies. OH is at his parents house for a few days because they are going away and he house sits. The boys stayed with him the first night, then last night I brought them home so OH could get some alone time, and tonight OH wanted us all to stay over there and have a nice family evening. Its sweet of him but last time we stayed there house sitting it was while I was pregnant with the mmc baby, who actually ceased development during the week we were there, that was when the symptoms started to fade, and when the horrid nightmares started and I know staying there again isn't going to make me lose Lil Fella, but I can't shake the feeling that I just don't want to be in that house for long and certainly don't want to stay over in the same room and bed where the nightmares about my mmc baby began. I feel bad because OH really wanted us all to go, but the place is not comfortable for me because of the mmc. All the little memories don't help, like when I felt too sick to eat breakfast one morning then the next morning the nausea had gone. Trying to listen to babies HB with my old doppler and thinking I had found it, only to find out that I hadn't found it. Going to the loo and feeling happy that the constipation had gone away, only to realise why a few weeks later at the scan. I just don't want to go. OH is working tomorrow night til late and again on saturday and sunday then he is going to manchester with his best friend to help him sort his parents house out to sell, as they both passed away in the last couple of years, and they won't be back til wednesday. So tonight is my only night to be with OH for almost a week but I just don't think I can make myself go!

What can I do to make it up to OH and also to alleviate my guilt?


----------



## Emum

Kelly your cycle length and luteal phase are fine. The first part of your cycle needs to be a minium of 10 days to ensure the egg is mature, and yours is 12. The second part needs to be at least 10 days too, but the closer to 14 days the better. At 13 days you are almost spot on. And a slightly shorter cycle than 28 days means you get slightly more chances to ttc each year than the rest of us. Though obviously hope you get your BFP much sooner than a year!

Lozdi, I'm no help because in your shoes I would go. But I'm not at all superstitious and I know you are. I found it hard to go back to the place I miscarried last time (McDonalds as it happens) but had to force myself to keep the kids happy and it was fine in the end even though I wasn't actually pg again much less pg and past the most vulnerable stage. But if you really can't, maybe plan a treat for your OH to look forward to when he gets home.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey ladies. 

I'm not managing to get on much this week due to school hols. I run daycare and have 4 kids to entertain. Been to parks, cinema etc. 

I've also an awful headache that comes daily at some point. I'm guessing hormones from the mc. Will be back on tomo hopefully as having a home day :)


----------



## Lozdi

Its more the memories than a superstition. I know staying there won't make me lose a baby, but I can see myself having severe difficulty in settling for the night there with those memories. I'm ok going to visit, as I went yesterday, but to stay over I think is just a bit much. I will plan some sort of treat for OH. I'll start by re arranging our bedroom as its a clutter and I know it bugs him!


----------



## ickle pand

I do get a bit rampant around ov Kelly :blush: That's what I want to aim for but there's no saying that DH will comply lol!

Loz that's a hard one. I'd always rather be with my DH than away from him, wherever that is but I can also understand how you're feeling.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> I do get a bit rampant around ov Kelly :blush: That's what I want to aim for but there's no saying that DH will comply lol!
> 
> Loz that's a hard one. I'd always rather be with my DH than away from him, wherever that is but I can also understand how you're feeling.

:rofl: yeah me too

Lozdi its a hard one, but recon he will understand if you tell him why.:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I spoke to OH, explained myself, and he understand completely. I suggested we have a no tv and no computers night on wednesday, we shall have a massage night instead, and he was very agreeable! He will spend this evening with his best friend most likely playing golf on the xbox and drinking wine and/or whiskey! He also said his work nights this weekend are not likely to be super late ones, so thats good! The super late ones are 3am and later. :wacko: I hate being apart from him but I understand why its best for him to go to manchester, he actually asked me if he could go bless him, as if I would say no and leave his friend to sort out the house alone with the memories of his parents.


----------



## kelly1973

take back wat i said its a no he did storm off oh well what will be will be xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww loz I totally understand where you are coming from. Certain things/situations and people just trigger such strong reactions. Remember a few months ago when I was at work and the lady who was in theatre when I had my erpc popped by to say hello to the other ladies she used to work within my clinic. It totally hit me for 6 and I didn't think it would have such an effect. The clothes I wore for the first ever scan I wore to the subsequent scans (2 and 3) for the 1st mc and have never worn them since as they are 'tainted' and remind me of horrible times. Normally I am not superstitious or overly sentimental about material items but somethings just hold painful memories.

Glad you got things sorted with OH, and its something to look forward to next week!


Mrsmig - yay for the old ladies, what a relief. One more tonight then a few weeks off!

Ickle - yay for sore ovary and rampant sex drive!! LOL

Hi Dani, Kelly, mohini, Debzie


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - you can't really put a time on 'moving on' not sure you ever do really. It just becomes a little easier to live with everyday. As for OH, let him calm down and maybe he will reconsider. I think they feel very threatened when it comes to their virility and are not as open to discussion about these things as women are. :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Muted hooray for EWCM spotted tonight. Probably means this morning's BD was a bit on the early sign, but hopefully an egg is on its way in the next few days. :)


----------



## elm

Wohoo!!! Go Emums egg!!!! Go Ickles egg!!!! :happydance:

Loz, sounds like it's all sorted now :) Was going to suggest you could try some room cleansing to help change the energies there for you x (and your massage night sounds lovely :) )

Hope your dh stops his storming asap Kelly x 

Still in limbo here - got proper pmt'y earlier and have eaten far too much chocolate (need wine!!!)
x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray for emums ewcm! :hugs: Kelly and Loz. 
Pink hope you are ok today, faye I hope you are bearing up alright. 
Ickle have you ov'd yet? 
Afm nice big temp spike today looks like eggy has been despatched. Fxd it gets caught. 
Mark has gone to do some work on my bosses husbands parents farm today, for the princely sum of £5 an hour. Car needs mot and taxing and I think he is looking forward to the work, but feel a bit exploited.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly an Loz

:happydance: Mrs M ... now go catch that eggy :happydance:

:hugs: Elm limbo is awful!

AFM: Another BFN this morning and still not had any 'spotting' since :wacko: done an OPK yesterday afternoon and a negative. Will do another one this afternoon and probably take them away with me too! X


----------



## ickle pand

Well my ovary isn't sore this morning so I hope the eggy popped overnight. Temp isn't really showing much yet. 

I'm not surprised you feel a bit exploited, minimum wage is £6.08! But I suppose it's cash in hand so you can't really complain.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah, I know. It's only for a few days. I was looking forward to him being out for the day so I could have a lovely Mummy day and get some jobs done while Edie naps later but it looks like he might be rained off. 
Ickle, hope you get a good temp rise tomorrow. Wouldn't it be great to get bfp's at the same time?


----------



## Emum

DH was home late last night and I was almost asleep when he came to bed, but he initiated a manoeuvre, so I don't feel I chased him into doing so at the "right" time, he being another who has no idea ever where I am in my cycle.

The fact I had gone to bed wearing new and unusually sexy for me underwear is I am sure unrelated :haha::haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'm a day behind you mrs mig but we're still 2ww buddies :) Lokks like Emum will be joining us soon too :)

My coastal scents palette with 88 colours came yesterday. Going to play with it today and "accidentally" do a sexy look that DH likes. It's funny that I've just got my treat for losing 2st and here I am nearly down 3st lol! I think I'm going to buy a make up brush set this time because I just have basic brushes. I could buy another palette though. Decisions lol!


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-hope you had catched eggy last day.
finger crossed for you and ickle.
Emum-pleased you had good time with Dh
kelly,pink,Deb,missmm,Loz,elm how are you lovely ladies
Afm-on cd5 today.feeling very tired today had a lot of house cleaning work.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I had some weird pains the last few days too, like sharp stabby kind of pain. I googled it, some said O, some said AF and some said normal MC type pains, even this long after. Urgh

I am away to Pee on an O stick but I've no CM so I am guessing it's been or not coming for a while.... Grrrr


----------



## ickle pand

Let us know what the test says Dani.


----------



## Dani Rose

Zilch..... didn't think so! I really hope O was last week and AF will hurry up and come! I would have thought O would be near if not the last one... Grrrrr


----------



## lindblum

im having an orange brown type of spotting and bleeding. i decided to go to the hospital and am waiting to be seen :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no I hope everything is ok :(


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Kelly so sorry oh stormed off hope he comes round they can be oversensitive creatures.

Elm sorry for the bfn hope you kniw either way soon. I used to give in to the wine to flush af out. 

Emum yeah for ewcm and stelph bd tactics I like them. Will be using that one.

Ickle and mrsmigg hoping this tww flies by. 

Mohini pink and missmoo hello too.

Afm got out the cbfm yesterday set it to cd5 today got a low reading ( LH line reacting to hgc is not that dark on them) so maybe it will work. It's an experiment anyway. Still have sticks left over from the trial I did. Opk was negative just mind and 10 miu hpt has a really light line on it. Things are happening. I feel my body is going back to normal wish I could get rid of my bloaty belly though.


----------



## debzie

Sorry Lind keep us posted. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in....
I went for an 11 week scan on 20th Feb only to find I had mmc, no heatbeat and bean only measuring 6 weeks. Me and DH were in total shock as I didn't have any signs that anything was wrong and this was my first pregnancy. I had an erpc on 28th Feb as it had already been 6 weeks of no hb and I hadn't mc naturally. We started trying again straight away but sadly AF came, so now we are both back in the hot seat/bed ttc.


----------



## hopeithappens

hope everything turns out to be fine lindblum

hi mrsduck welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:

hi ickle, elm, pink, loz, emum, mrs m, mrs mmm, dani, kelly, mohini, debzie and any1 else sorry if ive misse you 

got a letter this morning for a scan and app next tues but obv im only 9 weeks and was told unless i was bleeding i wouldnt be sent 4 an early scan, so i rang them and asked if there was any particular reason y i had an app then, so she said she would check my notes to c if the midwife had added anything and the 1st thing she said wen she came back was are you having twins? my face must have been a picture :haha: i said not as far as i know so she said she couldnt find my notes but would find them and ring me back so now im waiting waiting waiting lol


----------



## Lozdi

lindblum said:


> im having an orange brown type of spotting and bleeding. i decided to go to the hospital and am waiting to be seen :(

I had this, orange stuff, with all three of my good pregnancies (Wow I am actually considering my current one a success already I should watch that a bit) but never had it with my mmc. For me personally, the orange stuff is a good sign so I hope it is for you too! For me I think it was the implantation bleed finally making its way out, fingers crossed they see you swiftly and give you a scan so you can see whats going on. :hugs:

Hi Mrs Duck :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss, and welcome to the thread- you will find alot of support here with both grieving your loss and ttc again. :hugs:

I have morning sickness again! I don't mind, baby can make me feel as sick as he likes, I'm happy he gave me a few week break though!


----------



## ickle pand

KUP Lind. Thinking of you. 

Mrs Duck - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our motley crew. We're all at different stages but are a great support to one another. Hope we can support you too. 

Hope - Twins? Wonder if she knows something you don't lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mrs Duck. Really sorry you find yourself here, hope you fall pregnant again quickly. 
Lind I hope you get good news today. 
Hope. Twins would be fab! At least you are getting an earlier scan. 
Emum, I applaud you. Nice work!!
Afm, pretty devastated. Met my friends from post natal group and the only other one to not be pregnant again told me today she is 11 weeks. I'm thrilled for her, but gutted for myself. I thought I was getting more relaxed about everything and now I realise I'm not. At all. So my afternoon of getting jobs done has turned into an hour of sitting moping.


----------



## Lozdi

Awww Mrs Miggins, I'm sorry :cry: Its ok to feel gutted :hugs: Maybe you can still get your jobs done, when I am stressed I find the best therapy is angry tidying to loud loud music. Its offers a sort of release of stress, maybe it will work for you aswell? :flower:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: mrs. m. you will be joining them all very soon!

i hope orange spotting is good news for you too lind. 

i hope you are all well.

i think i may have ov 2 days ago. i am really new to temping and i was wondering if you guys could take a peek at my chart and tell me if it looks good? 

so, so far the tww buddies are ickle, mrs. m, me, and soon to be emum :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Might help the stress, but wouldn't be so great for Edie's nap :haha:To be honest I'm enjoying a bit of peace. Mark hardly ever goes out these days so it's so rare to have any time alone. I may get the ironing board out..or I may just put the kettle on again. I'm working tonight doing a party, not done a party for ages and I'm quite nervous- so a bit of chill out time won't hurt before I have to start cooking tea.


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh a party, well then yes I think chillout is much better than angry tidying plus poor Edie would not be amused to be rudely woken by a blast of angry tidying music! I'll put the kettle on too you have me wanting a tea now! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a party where I sell stuff so not so much fun for me. TS your chart is a bit of a puzzler to be honest. You have quite a lot of high temps there, and would expect to see a big rise post ovulation. Did you temp at the same time every day and did you temp vaginally or orally? If you look at my charts you will see a big difference from my last couple where I twinkle temped at consistent times, to say novembers and Decembers which are all over the shop. You have had positive opks haven't you?


----------



## Lozdi

Could be fun, especially if sales go well. Try and approach it with PMA...selling for your baby fund, because if you have a boy you will need new things. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It will buy food this week!! I'm looking forward to it though. 
Just got last months blood results back, this one came back with "low luteal level". Anyone else had that?


----------



## too_scared

thank you mrs. m. 

i mostly temped at the same time every day. some days were a little earlier because i had to get up earlier for work. also, i was sick at the beginning of this cycle, i had a flu and a fever but i thought that i had waited until it was gone before temping. but, i was still sick for the first while. maybe that did it? :( i am twinkle temping. darn! stupid crazy chart. 

i did have positive opk's, tues and wednesday. hopefully it means i did ov recently. 

i hope your party goes well tonight.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah the sickness would skew your temps.


----------



## lindblum

spent 5 and a half hours at the hospital with my kids waiting around. i finall got scanned just before 7 and saw baby and heartbeat. prior to that the doc said it sounds like im micarrying. the bbaby wasn't moving on the scan it was stationary. they couldn't tell me why i was spotting.. they told me the 12 week scan will give me a better answer.


----------



## MightyMom

I hope everything is ok lindblum! Sounds like the baby was ok on the scan (I don't remember my DD moving much at all until about 15 weeks). I hope it was just your uterus adjusting for a bigger embrionic sac!


----------



## Lozdi

Your baby may have simply been asleep, hence the not moving. Heart beat is the main thing! They would have said something if the HB was not right or if baby being still was a problem. You'll have to try not to do too much (easier said than done when you have kids already) take it easy as much as possible and leave things like the washing up, its more important that you get some rest so wherever this bleed has come from can settle back down. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

lindblum - hope everything is still ok next wk 4 u 

mrs m - sorry your feeling down :hugs: can totally understand y its upsetting

hi everyone!!

turns out there was a mix up, no early scan 4 me, the date has now been put back to 1st may when ill b 11+ so only another 2weeks 3days to go lol

having a bit of a dilemma now ive been friends with 1 of my friends since i was 17 (im 26 now) weve always been there 4 each other, we c each other once a month or less sometimes, but wen she had her son i lent her the baby swing i got for my ds as he barely used it i said i didnt want any money for it coz i obv wanted it back for wen i had another 1, well now im not gettin it back as she lent it to her brother who then took it uponhimself to sell it, granted shes giving me £40 but theyre £100 2buy now so ive still gota put the other £60 2 it, she knows about the situation with me grandma and not once has she asked how i am, well she has asked how i am but meaning pregnancy wise, spoke to her today and she said shell come up next wk then next month then not til her babys been born (due mid august) as shell b in the 3rd tri then and shell b getting to big to travel coz its to far (i live a 45 min bus ride away), neways everything just totally got me thinkin and its got me annoyed and i really dont know if its worth it anymore, i dont know if im just being stupid or just cant understand her


----------



## MightyMom

hopeithappens: it doesn't sound like anything to dump a friendship over. Sounds more like her brother messed up and she tried to make it up to you. Maybe cut her some slack, I know when I was in my 3rd tri I was really scatterbrained and I probably didn't offer my BFF the support she deserved.


----------



## hopeithappens

mighty - i know it was mostly down to her bro as far as the swings concerned but it wasnt really up to her 2lend him it, but neways i guess ur right, i dont particularly wana go throwing friendships away


----------



## elm

lindblum - that dr sounds horrible!!! Fantastic that you've seen your little bean with a lovely hb :D 

What's your treat at 3 ickle? :)

:wave: Hello Mrs Duck, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a missed miscarriage too, found out after a small bleed at nearly 12 weeks (wasn't booked for a 12 week scan).

hope - is she feeling rough? Could you go to her? Maybe seeing her will help? 

BFN here and it was a First Response find out if you're preggers 6 days before af test, as I'm 3 days late I think I'm definitely out. had a cup of coffee this morning to commiserate and have bought some new pants with owls on (cheered me up a bit!). It's upset me a lot more than I expected, it's the first af since ttc if it ever arrives :( Why are there pregnant women everywhere when you don't want to see any?!


----------



## hopeithappens

elm - shes coming up next wk, i think its coz ive got 1 thing in me ear from other friends and family coz they know how much she has let me down in the past, but its myself i need to listen to and dont really wana throw the friendship away coz i guess i understand her a bit more than other ppl

sorry bout the bfn, i found my 1st af after my m/c the hardest :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure elm, I'm thinking about a set of make up brushes or a massage or maybe another make up palette. I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elm, pants with owls on sound great. I could do with a pair of owl pants right now. 
Hope, I can understand why you feel let down by your friend. It was the bit about her being too big in the third tri to get off her arse and travel 45 minutes to see you that made me mad. I travelled up to Edinburgh for the weekend with my mum in my third tri, as well as loads of other things. I made it my priority to see friends and do things that I knew wouldn't be so easy with a newborn. But I know everybody is different. My best friend who was my chief bridesmaid didn't tell me she was getting married, I found out on Facebook, didn't get an invite to the wedding (nobody else did either but still) and she didn't bother to ring me to see how I was after either of my losses. I assume she is going through some difficult times herself as these things are out of character for her, maybe that's the case with your friend?


----------



## Emum

The swing thing is rubbish, but I have a bit more sympathy with not wanting a 45 minute bus journey each way in your third tri. I was quite fit and active with my first pregnancy but with 2 and 3 would not have been able to manage that. Had SPD with all 3, but worse with the last 2 and even sitting in a car for a 45 minute journey would have made me stiff and sore. I would have struggled to do two such journeys in quickish succession on the same day, especially if I had a little one in two, and even more so on a bus, as my experience was that you didn't ever get offered a seat on a busy bus, but did so on tube and train. Must be a different kind of person travels on a bus!


----------



## hopeithappens

mrs m - thats awful, i would of been so hurt and angry, but i suppose if its out of character it makes u wonder if theres a reason 4it, but this is totally in character 4my friend, i guess im just used 2it, b4 we moved a yr ago we lived in a disgusting dump of a flat and wen she told me she didnt like comin up 2there i thought i dont blame ya, but then the reason was there was somethin about the main rd next 2the flat she didnt like, which granted there myt have been but thats 1 thing i didnt get, but then at times she has been a really gd friend its just mad how different we r lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I sympathise with spd Emum. I never had it I was really lucky with my pregnancy (hence tearing around the country I suppose) but my friend had it and ended up on crutches.


----------



## Emum

I wasn't that bad thankfully, but my pelvis was sore all the time, and things like going up and down stairs, or getting out of the car or up from the sofa were all very difficult. When I had my antenatal checks, my obstetrician used to have to physically support me on and off the examing couch otherwise I couldn't manage it at all :blush:


----------



## LolaAnn

oh guys.. think I just got my BFP... please pray for me that it sticks


----------



## elm

Wow LolaAnn!!!! Congratulations!!!! :yipee: x Sending lots of stick :dust: your way, hope you have a lovely happy pregnancy :hugs:

My plan to get af to arrive is to wear my lovely new owl pants!!! (didn't think of testing this morning so my subconscience must have accepted it's not my month!)


----------



## debzie

morning ladies

welcome mrsduck so sorry for your loss.

Mrsmigg just sending some hugs. I too am the last out of our group of mammys to conceive #2. At nursery there are mams that remind me of each od my losses as they are there with their babies and now toddlers. Its gut wrenching and hurts like hell sometimes. But we suck it up and go on with a little chunter as I do. Got help me when dd starts school, more mams to contend with. Hopefully we will both have bumps by the time your friend has hers and my dd starts school.

hopeit that is shit of your friend to do that can you not buy one second hand??? know its not the same but goodness knowes what state it was in after three babies have had it. 

Elm so sorry that this cycle has not worked out and the af is awol.

Ickle I say go for the set of brushes they last longer than the massage. 

LolaAnne big fat congratulations hun I hope that this is a super sticky one hun.

AFM. Nowt is happening. OPKS have the faintest of lines CBFM reading low. Trying not to get ahead of myself but I can feel the snowballing effect into obsessing to ttc. Need to step back a bit I think. I think I too needs some new pants.


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Lola. Pics of the test please :)

I'm the last of my friends to have kids, well that want them that is. 2 of my friends and 2 of Kev's have had 2 in the time that we've been trying. It makes it hard because people either know that we're having problems and feel awkward and avoid us, or think we don't want kids and don't have anything in common with them. I don't really have any friends down here apart from my SIL, even though I moved here 4 years ago, because it's really hard to make friends as an adult, without kids. 

Debzie - that's a good point about the brushes, hadn't thought of it that way. I could always get a 2nd palette or a massage for 4 stone.


----------



## ickle pand

Forgot to say. I think I ov'd on Thursday night since I didn't get any ov pain at all yesterday. My chart's not very clear but I woke up late and dozed for a while before I temped so today's temp isn't very accurate.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done another test again this morning and :bfn: 7 weeks tomorrow since my MC ... :wacko: will try and OPK daily and will do another HPT around Tuesday if I still have no AF ... hopefully when I come back next week I will either have had AF a :bfp: x


----------



## debzie

Ikle I would stock up on nice things that you will use as when you get your rainbow baby buying for yourself will go out of the window. Ahhh hope this is your last tww.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true Debzie :) Thanks, I'm dying to test already and I'm only 1DPO lol!


----------



## debzie

Now ickle I thought I was bad from 6 dpo but I know that feeling. 

Jtoday I have done my cbfm opk and hpt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lol Ickle I was going to ask if it was too early to test you beat me to it!! So we did ov on the same day, I was Thursday morning in sure. Should have had some more insurance sex last night but mark was too tired and I wasn't really in the mood either. 
Thanks Debzie. I really hope you don't have too much longer to wait. As I said in my journal it's not a race but you do feel left behind. 
I'm on tenterhooks here for the big semi final today, we're a goal to the good but certainly not out the woods.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure exactly Mrs Mig. I think FF will put me at oving yesterday though so I'm going to go with that to keep me sane lol! I hope Friday was our insurance sex but only time will tell. 

I've just put bets on the Grandnational for Deep Purple and Seabass. Hope one of them wins!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck! And Lola congrats on the bfp!! About time we had another!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah we've been lacking on BFP's - hopefully we're away to get another batch!


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations Lola! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## Dani Rose

Freaking out over here!!! I tested my hcg out... Today 2 faint lines!!!

I dunno if it's left over stuff or the real deal.

I tested because my back kills and I had stomach cramps.... Omg!!!


----------



## ickle pand

OMG Dani! When did you last test?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you had a negative before this Dani?


----------



## debzie

oooh dani exciting stuff, do a superdrug or frer. 

Looks like I am not done yet, I have started spotting and the crampy feeling is back. Just when you think things are turning a corner. Humph.


----------



## Emum

Big congratulations Lola, and cautious congrats Dani. Hope you are right and this is the real deal.


----------



## too_scared

congratulations Lola! :happydance:

congratulations Dani! i really hope this is a new pregnancy! :D

afm - i have another question for you guys. i am pretty sure ff is going to say i ov wednesday. i usually get 2 days of ov spotting but i have not this cycle. what do you guys think about that?? is that a good sign or a bad sign? do you think maybe i didn't ov? i was sick for the beginning of the time that i started temping so i think that is what messed it up for me. please help! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you everyone for your words of support.

Congratulations Lola on your :bfp: and it looks like there are a few more on their way very soon, fingers crossed.

A quick question, if you temp do you have to do it first thing in the morning as I am a really light sleeper and very rarely get a long period of sleep without waking up and then I tend to visit the toilet as I'm awake. Would it work to take temp in the evening at the same time each night?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Duck - no it wouldn't work. You need to measure your basal body temperature (BBT) which is your temp when you're body is at rest so that's why you have to do it first thing in the morning, before you move or get up, after at least 3 constant hours of sleep and at the same time each day. You don't have to have slept all night as long as everything else is right :) HTH


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you for the info ickle, you can tell I'm new to this.

Maybe I'll try opk's if I'm not successful in getting my :bfp: this month. I'm on cd 9 at the moment so will start more frequent :sex: soon, as I have no idea when I o.


----------



## ickle pand

We were all new once :) Ask all the questions you want and we'll do our best to help/


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/99dd0f36.jpg all from today.... Not sure if this upload will work


----------



## Dani Rose

Yes I tested neg start of week. Monday onwards.


----------



## Emum

Can see the photo but not a BFP on my computer :(. Probably my screen resolution or something though. Hope you get a big fat one soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't see a line either but I always say I'm useless at findings lines haha xx


----------



## debzie

can see lines on my phone Dani I really do hope its your bfp and not just leftover. x


----------



## Lozdi

I see lines! Congratulations Dani :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## LolaAnn

Thanks so much ladies. Here's my pic:


Dani Rose - congrats!!!!!!!!! I took a closer look at your pics and there is a pink line on the top one! Yay!! Got any bigger pics?? x


----------



## Dani Rose

It was uploaded via my phone. Il post bigger off the laptop tomo if I've a better line x


----------



## pinksmarties

I can see lines Dani!!

Congrats lola - 8dpo too!


----------



## Dani Rose

And I see yours no probs! Yay!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/e0526030.jpg this is my first test today next to my one from the start of wk that was neg


----------



## hopeithappens

yey lola congrats :happydance:

dani - i think i can c a line on the top 1 but cant c much on the bottom 1 sorry the more i squint and stare the less i can c lol, but if its like mine was mine kept coming up crap on my pics yet i cd c it perfectly irl, hope thats the case and it gets darker over next few days :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh the bottom one is my neg test from start of wk for comparison. So im glad you can't see it on that one lol! 

Still worried it's left over hcg though.,urgh hate waiting!


----------



## ickle pand

I see it in that pic Dani. Got everything crossed for you. I hope it's darker in the morning.


----------



## hopeithappens

i can understand y ud b worried it was left over hcg but surely if u tested neg it cant come back pos days later, obv unless its what it looks to be a new pg, congrats :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm just over thinking and trying not to be too hopeful! My last faint positive was mon. Neg Tues/weds then quit testing. Only tested today cos my back killed me and I had cramps.


----------



## elm

Fantastic Dani, hope you get a lovely dark line in the morning!!! Your chart is all looking great to me too :) congratulations x

(no af here, though it might have started earlier - holding off on the vitex to see if something happens on its own)


----------



## lch28

Can i join? I am new here..
I lost my baby girl at 23 weeks on February 28th.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ich, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard that must be :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Could any experienced charters have a look at my chart and see if they can see why FF has given me dashed crosshairs? I can't see anything that would suggest I ovulated any day other than thursday.


----------



## debzie

Welcome ich so sorry for your loss I too can't imagine how hard that must be. 

Dani I see a line in that pic. I hope it gets darker. I too would be cautious not to get too excited. After my first loss just before af arrived I got a positive test after multiple negatives got my bloods done at gps and it came back at 78 then three days later 47. Still hcg left over from miscarriage. Midwife later explained that if you have a few placenta cells then they can draw blood and produce hcg. Really do hope its the real deal hun. 

Afm still finding it difficult to read my body. I have post ov signs now. Wondering if my opks when I first got them were picking up LH as they were all nut positive and not hcg as i thought? They are so light now. Cbfm is reading low. LH line really light and other line dark? One thong is for sure when they say don't try and monitor fertility signs after miscarriage they may be right.


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg could be the ? Sleep deprived temp Sunday that's doing it. They like proper temps 4 days before ov I once started tempting 3 days before. and it wouldnt give me cross hares put a 4 th in and it did? Just a thought.


----------



## Dani Rose

Debzie that's what I'm thinking.... Scared to poas! I'm totally worried it's left overs 

Ok so I woke at 5.45 and got a low temp 36.47 then at 8.15 and got 36.74, my normal wake time is 7.15 but dh woke me going to pee.... What temp do I use?? They are a lot diff and it's either a huge dip or stays the Same dep on the one I pick. I haven't poas yet lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I've no idea, I looked. I think it will go solid after a day or 2. Mine went dotted when I added ewcm the other day. I'm sure it was swimmers though. Ick! Lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd use the 5.45 one and use the adjust setting to see what it would be at your normal time Dani. And test test test!!! 
Thanks Debzie I'll have a look.


----------



## Dani Rose

Where's the adjust setting?? 

I did. No darker. I'm guessing left over... :(


----------



## elm

:hugs: Hi Ich, so sorry for your loss - welcome to the thread xxx

Hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday. 

CD1 here - will get a shiny new ticker later.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:-( keep testing hon. When do you think you ovulated? And I'm not sure about the adjust as I tend to use my phone and you need the full site. Emum adjusted mine for me the other day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Boo to cd1 Elm :-(


----------



## debzie

give it a few days dani you never know hun. On ff in the data tab at the top there is a temperature adjuster.


----------



## elm

:hugs: Dani, so sorry it's not darker :(


----------



## debzie

so sorry elm. think we are all posting at once lol.


----------



## elm

We are!! Thank you lovely ladies, CD1 is a good thing really as I knew I wasn't pg after the first response being a bfn - means I can have a glass of wine and move towards ov now :) Think I need to have a plan b for if I don't get pg soon... 

x


----------



## LolaAnn

ladies I really need your help.. check out my hpt test thread if you have a min https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/958357-7-8dpo-help-evap-bfp-update-9dpo-hate-ics.html - thanks xx


----------



## Lozdi

Ich I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: I know there is nothing we can say to make it better but there is so much support here and whenever you feel the need to vent and rant just do it because thats what we are here for. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Big :hug: Ich, so sorry for your loss. :flower: I'm a newbie on here too and everyone has been so supportive and helpful in answering my questions :thumbup:


----------



## too_scared

so sorry for your loss, Ich :hugs:

sorry for cd1 elm :( next cycle for sure!

afm - i got my crosshairs for thursday! :) yay!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay so did I!! That's you me and Ickle all ovulated Thursday!! Dd January 3rd!! 
Lola, had a look at your pics but not sure, some of them look positive!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yay so did I!! That's you me and Ickle all ovulated Thursday!! Dd January 3rd!!
> Lola, had a look at your pics but not sure, some of them look positive!

I didn't want to overshadow tryhard's thread, so I had to come here and update and say thank you for thinking of me! I've just been feeling a bit lost and kinda taking a break from baby forums lately. I pretty much only stop in to check up on the personal journal threads that I have already bookmarked (which sadly leaves out a bunch of wonderful people that I miss. It's just been really hard to keep up and post positive things when I'm often having a hard time feeling positive.

Nothing is really wrong, and my body seems to be reluctantly working, I just get frustrated with the slow ovulations and the ovulation psych out's etc. I've been trying to just bury my focus into school, scrapbooking, crafting, etc.

FF says that I'm at 20dpo, but if my hunch is correct (my past cycles show that my post ovulation temps are usually more like they have been the last 3 days then what they have been the 17 prior to that) then my true ovulation was probably more like Thursday or Friday, so maybe I'm in the 2ww with you ladies as well. Hopefully because otherwise my body has stopped working again, since 3 hpt's in the last week have said that I'm not even a tiny bit pregnant.

There is so much that I've missed? What's the latest news for everyone?


----------



## too_scared

so exciting mrs. m!! jan 3 is a good time. :) i think it actually close to the time i was due myself but i came 2 weeks late! 

yay for 3 new years babies for this thread!!

make that 4 new years babies for this thread - we posted at the same time dodger. i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Ich - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group. 

Mrs mig - My chart looks like I'm a day behind you guys. No crosshairs yet :( So my EDD will be the 4th of Jan (PMA!). It also means I'm 2 days behind the pregnancy cycle. I'm feeling the pressure a bit this cycle but if I get CH tomorrow that will give us a Hugh for intercourse timing so that's a relief. 

Got the date through for our appointment with the FS 10th of July so that only leaves us 2 cycles after this one :(


----------



## too_scared

you won't need those 2 cycles, ickle! fingers tightly crossed for you!

i asked yesterday but i think it got missed. do you guys think it means anything that i didn't get ov spotting this cycle? the 4 cycles after i stopped bc up until i got my bfp last time i had 2 days of ov spotting. no spotting this time. weird.


----------



## ickle pand

I've never had ov spotting so I'm not sure. Hopefully it's a good this though :)


----------



## too_scared

thank you! 

i don't know how common it is. i usually spotted lightly 2 days after ovulation. i don't know what i was like before bc because that was many years ago... oh, now i feel old! haha!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi Ladies hope your all well, wow looks like theres lots of you on tww together how cool is that.

Sorry elm for cd1 good to hear you sounding positive

dani hope lines are getting darker.
Mrs mig pink ickle debz mrs mmm mohini emun and everyone else hope your all well.
afm (look at me using the lingo) not much going on things arnt guna be easy this month, other halfs prob just getting worse and wont get any help or refuses to talk about it. so dont really have any chance of it happening and he just doesnt aseem to care as much as me,feeling very low really dont want a life without children. hugs to you all.xx


----------



## too_scared

oh kelly :hugs: i am sorry you are feeling so down. i hope your oh will open up soon so you guys can have a good conversation. 

i just looked up ov spotting, it is not common. and from what i can see it is either a high sign of fertility or a sign of high fertility. hopefully not the second if i didn't get it this time!


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
elm-sorry you got Af today.
kelly-i am sorry you are going through this.but look at me after loosing 6babies still have a hope to be a mum.i know sometimes we feel usless life but don't feel alone.we all ladies are at the same boat and for each other.((((hug )))))
mrs migg and ickle-i really feeling from my heart you both get bfp this month.fingers crossed .


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger I'm really sorry you are having a crappy time. I hope you soon get the bfp. Fili is in a similar situation to you at the moment, not had an AF since her mc at Christmas. We have had a few bfp's, Pink, Louby, Auntylolo and Pichi are all pregnant! We are here for you whenever you need to vent, or stop by my journal. 
Kelly, impressed with the lingo! I'm sorry hubby is being that way and I really, really hope it's something you can overcome. Mark suffered with it from before I got pregnant with Edie (herbal Viagra) and we literally stopped having sex for a year. He got his mojo back by exercising and losing weight. I really hope you work it out. 
Ickle, you won't need to see that FS. I'm really confident you will have a bfp by then. 
Elm, hope those owl pants cheered you up. 
Faye, Mohini hope you are both ok. 
Hi everyone else.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini you must have posted at the same time. Thank you.


----------



## Lozdi

TS, I read somewhere that spotting after O can be a sign of a luteal phase defect, so if that was the cause before, its good that you haven't spotted this time. 

Kelly I don't know what to suggest it seems like your DH has shut down about the subject and its so hard to get someone to talk if they feel they can't. It is a difficult one because you have this need that has got to be fulfilled and he isn't dealing with it at all. He sounds like a man that would rather bottle up something than face it, which is understandable in a way but there you to consider aswell I guess you should try to give him some space about it for a while if you can and let him figure it out. Easier said than done because space is not good for TTC, but it sounds as if he feels too much pressure he will only shut down further. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you lozdi. i hope it is a good sign for this cycle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Lozdi is pregnant too!! I knew I'd missed someone, how could I forget Loz. Kelly what Loz said is so true. That's just what I had to do with mark but I was lucky in that it was a time when I wasn't ttc. 
TS I've never had spotting either. But I hope this is a good sign for you this month.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm not easy to miss in reality, I'm approaching the size of a house already! I get so big its funny.


----------



## too_scared

i bet you look SO cute! :)

boy, i have a killer headache today :( boo. can't risk taking ibuprofen. Paracetamol/tylenol does nothing for me. blah.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies its crazy cause all i want is my bfp and he can have as long as he wants think his willy is broken lol. im getting nervous as it comes up to o now as i know it aint guna happen. ive tried all sorts sexy keks everything, maybe ill get some owl pants, worth a try.


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly try this: As O approaches when its a couple of days away, say to him that you want to forget TTC for this month, and would like to focus on the 2 of you and get some emotional intimacy back, suggest a night in cosy together, no sex, just cuddling up and talking, or watch some tv, or just a comfortable silence, but emphasize the no sex bit, and mentally prep yourself for not having sex, and maybe, he will relax enough for his body to react to the pheromones we give out as we approach ovulation. Wear something comfortable but not sexy, and wear no perfume or scents of any kind, and just be yourself. No TTC/sex/baby talk at all, let it come from him, and if he doesn't end up wanting to BD, the at least you will have shown him its him you want not his swimmers. I know its not easy to be relaxed when inside you want to make him understand with explaining how you feel, but I think in your case, treading very carefully is a good way to go. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

cor loz your good at this. ill try that it sounds like a plan. 

Ladies hope you like my new aviator and made you all smile this is claudia shes the babe of the hen world


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I've fallen in love with Claudia! And that's a PERFECT name for a hen by the way. Love it.


----------



## kelly1973

you wait till you see her husband clive hes a topper pics will follow tomorrow xx


----------



## elm

Thank you for your kind words everyone :hugs:

Claudia is a totally babe of a chick :D

Love the advice Loz!! Owl pants rock :)


----------



## Lozdi

Just remember not to show any kind of negative emotion if he doesn't make a move. We can never tell what a man is thinking unless they opt to share it with us :wacko:

Claudia is gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

its hard as im an emotional wreck at the min but i get what your saying. xx

elm if i get my bfp the owl pants will go down in history lol

claudia pants would rock even more


----------



## Mrs Miggins

As if I haven't had enough pant envy these last couple of days with the owl pants now you throw Claudia pants into the mix! They would be amazing. My pants are all so boring :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha:Just seen the post about Clive!!


----------



## kelly1973

hes like brad pitt of the bird world you wait and see xx glad i made you smile


----------



## Lozdi

When I was little my grandad kept chickens and the cockerel was called Spirios and he was magnificent. I used to get in the run with them and play there lol


----------



## kelly1973

loz thats so cool kids love being around animals


----------



## hopeithappens

dodger - so sorry ur having a horrible time at the min :hugs:

kelly - sorry ur feeling down about ur other half but was loz said sounds like a gr8 plan, and claudia is lush i wud soooo wear claudia pants :haha: cant w8 2 c clive, we rehomed 1of the rspca animals to a woman who has a 1legged cockerel called peckerty :haha:

sorry if ive missed anything

hi loz, emum, mrs m, mrs mmm, dani, mohini, pink, elm, and ts


----------



## ickle pand

Looking forward to seeing the Brad Pitt of the chicken world lol! 

AFM - Got crosshairs this morning :) I've been feeling a bit down the last few days. I think because DH was away and I had too much time to think about what was happening this time last year. It didn't help that I woke up on Sunday to a pic of DH's step-mum holding her new granddaughter on Facebook (She was born on Friday but that was the first we heard of it. I won't start on the problems in that family or I'd be here all day!)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies ... am back feeling a little better! CD7 so positive again! Only 2 more clomid rounds left, i need as much hope as possible!!! Am scared.

Did a pottery class Saturday and my pot was a little heavy on one side when I was first making it, the woman kept asking me if i was pregnant as apparently 'its amazing what shows in peoples pots' I could have slapped her!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Grr, Faye. I'm sure she thought she was being funny but how insensitive. People just don't think. When I do certain treatments at work I have to check that clients aren't pregnant and I have to do it in such a way that I'm not asking them outright as you never know what people are going through. 
Ickle, yay for crosshairs and that's a lovely temp rise. Sorry you have been feeling down. I can sympathise as my friends pregnancy announcement on Friday knocked me for 6, hopefully we will soon be able to hear them and just feel happy.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I hope so mrs mig. 

I've been getting strong but short pains in my right ovary. Is that a good thing? I'm hoping it's a corpus luteum but I'm not sure. I'm overanalysing everything this cycle lol! 

I've only got 7 IC's left and I'm not sure whether to order more, because I usually get 50 at a time, or if I should wait and see what happens this cycle first. I do also have a Superdrug test, a boots digi and 9 CB digis lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've been getting those too Ickle and was wondering the same. I'd get the ic's, and while you are at it stock up on tampax and all the other things you won't need when you get your bfp. Bound to work!


----------



## too_scared

yay for crosshairs, ickle. i'm sorry you are feeling down. when does your dh get home again? 

faye, i am so sorry you had to deal with that insensitive lady :( people just don't think. :hugs:

i had a migraine yesterday and refused to take anything just in case so it was a pretty bad day yesterday. today the darn headache is mostly gone but it is hanging out in the background. hopefully it will go completely! i hate headaches, they are so debilitating to me. i just can't handle the pain. (i am such a wuss! haha!) it is because i don't usually get headaches so i am not used to it. stomachaches and nausea on the other hand...

4 dpo right now and i am trying really hard not to symptom spot. it is still SO early. i didn't sleep hardly at all last night so today my temp is gone crazy. this tww is going to be the end of me!


----------



## too_scared

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've been getting those too Ickle and was wondering the same. I'd get the ic's, and while you are at it stock up on tampax and all the other things you won't need when you get your bfp. Bound to work!

i like the way you think!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That is a crazy temp!! I'm trying not to symptom spot as well and I keep staring at my pregnancy monitor on FF. 
We are going to stay at my mums next week which is bad timing, as I will either (probably) have AF to deal with which is horrible when you are away or I will be wanting to test. In a way I could do without the bfp this month as I am doing a 5k run for Help the Heroes a week on Sunday. But I would obviously rather have the bfp. 
TS sorry your headache won't shift. Try a bit of pressure point massage on your head if you don't want to take anything.


----------



## ickle pand

He got home yesterday afternoon, but I'm still feeling a bit down in the dumps. 

I came into work, after my long weekend to find out that the new girl is starting today, so I've been trying to show her the ropes even though I've had nothing prepared and piles of my own work, that just keeps getting bigger that I need to be getting on with. Could've done without it today. 

Faye I would've told her my situation to shut her up if she'd said that to me, but I'm in a bitchy mood at the moment lol!

Good thinking Mrs Mig. I'll order them now. I can always do a progression for the first half of the first tri with them lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you get caught up. I am procrastinating again, I have a mountain of ironing to do. 
TS, sorry about the Hong Kong picture, thought it might have been a bit obtuse. I had to laugh at Honknogg though. :haha:


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m, i hope you don't have to deal with af at your mom's house. maybe your thinking about ordering the ic's will also work with you and that run! you can still run while pg, can't you? i have 2 friends who were pg last year who are runners and they said as long as your heart rate doesn't go over a certain level you should be fine? 

haha!! hong kong did me in yesterday! i am going to blame it on the migraine. :blush: haha! i am glad i could give you a giggle. when i quit and saw it i felt like doing a faceplam. 

i think (fx'd) that my headache is going to go away today. yesterday i had a hot bath with an ice pack on my head at the same time. haha! i must have looked ridiculous. but, the hot bath really helped to draw the blood from my aching brain. i just didn't stay in there long enough so it came back full force about 1/2 hour after i got out. 

ickle, i am sorry you are having to deal with training a new girl. that really sucks when you are in a rotten mood. i hope you are able to get caught up soon.

i would have done the same as ickle with that lady, faye. i feel like she should feel bad if she keeps insisting on making you feel like that. that would shut her up good and quick!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah, not sure about the running if I get a bfp. I'd like to carry on, and to be fair it's more of a gentle plod that I do anyway, but after my last 2 pregnancies ending I think if I do get a bfp I shall act like a Victorian lady and sit down all day elegantly fanning myself. Well, I can dream :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Anyway. TS I've decided your headache is a good sign, as is my frequent needing to wee. Let's just give in to the crazies and symptom spot to our hearts content!


----------



## too_scared

sounds like a plan! if we are going to give in, let's see... symptoms so far - bloated (but that could be from me eating a little gluten yesterday), not sleeping, headache, skin breakout, and tons of creamy cm (sorry! tmi). oh, and heartburn from 1 dpo! haha! i think your needing to wee often is definitely a good sign!

i don't know about jogging when pg anyway. my friend jogged for a while into her pregnancy and after the baby was born she wouldn't settle unless she was bounced. i think it is because she was used to being bounced about before being born! haha! mommy and daddy had sore arms from having to bounce her for the first few months!

i like your idea of sitting around and fanning yourself too :)


----------



## too_scared

i forgot to add that my allergies have been going bananas for the past few days. but, i think that is not a symptom because dh is also having issues. oh well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I felt a little nauseous before lunch too...


----------



## ickle pand

I was nauseous first thing this morning. 

We're probably going to make each other worse with the symptom spotting this time lol!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies just a quickie, my right side is very sore poas and very very faint line ff says due to o day 12 is this a sign should i start using my clear blue sticks dont want to waste them have up dates on chats with dh later when i get more time, feeding time at the zoo here, isnt it a bit early for me to o oh my god is this a bad sign oh bum im stressing chat soon tut ta 4 now xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No no Kelly don't worry. You will get very faint lines on an opk for a few days leading up to ovulation but these are negative. A positive is only when it gets as dark as the control line so you have a few days yet, don't panic.


----------



## debzie

Loving the symptoms tww ladies. 

Kelly at beginning of your cycle your folicles start to grow you could be feeling that. If the line is light then save your tests. I always have a. faint line until after ov.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs Miggins said:


> I felt a little nauseous before lunch too...




ickle pand said:


> I was nauseous first thing this morning.
> 
> We're probably going to make each other worse with the symptom spotting this time lol!

hopefully we won't be bonkers before these 2 weeks are up! nausea is a good sign!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

To be honest I always feel nauseous after I've taken my folic acid I think it was just that. During my last pregnancy I had to be careful not to take it too early in the day or I'd throw up and lose the lot.


----------



## ickle pand

At least we can all go bonkers together :)

I think the progesterone makes you nauseous doesn't it? That's what causes morning sickness and that's why it usually fades away in the first tri. I'm taking any symptoms like that as a sign that my body is doing what it should be which is good news for me.


----------



## too_scared

i like the pma, ickle! :)

mrs. m can you break the folic acid pills in 2 and take it in 2 different doses? maybe that would be easier on your tummy? my friend had to split her prenatals in 2 in order to not get an upset tummy.


----------



## Lozdi

I stopped my prenatals last night, to see if it was them causing the nausea thats been bugging me. I'm fine eating, and for about 30 mins after but then I feel horrendous and have to eat again or I start to retch! Don't feel so bad today so it probably was the vitamins doing it. My plan is to only take a vit if I start to have huge cravings indicating that my stores on a particular vitamin are low.

Symptom spotting are we ladies? I noticed ALOT of creamy CM just before my bfp, and cervix was so high I couldn't reach it! (Not that the cervix info is much help to you Mrs Miggins!)

I don't know about progesterone causing ms, but I got a break from ms from week 10 up til about a week ago, and now it is back haha but just once a day first thing, (TMI) I think its because my nose is bunged up and I end up swallowing nose stuff in my sleep and it just grosses me out on so many levels I throw up. I had the once a day first thing in the morning ms with my other boys, but without the break. :wacko:

Ickle I got a good feeling about a bfp for you very soon now that those nasty meds are getting out of your system.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo Loz - I had a lot of creamy CM this morning. I was still half asleep even though I was at work and it took my a min to register what I was looking at lol! Hope that's another good sign :)


----------



## too_scared

i had so much creamy cm with my first bfp. i am crossing my fingers it is a good sign for me and for you too ickle!! it is so bad for me the past 2 days that i keep going to the bathroom thinking the spotting must have started. either that or af is showing super early!

oh, my cervix was super high the first time too. :)


----------



## Lozdi

I had no clue cervix checking even existed with my first 2 pregnancies, so no idea what position it was in but I do wonder if cp could possibly affect how a bump is carried. My first 2 I carried really really really low down, and I'm carrying this one quite high up and very out front. Told someone today how far along I am and they asked if it was twins lol I said nope, just one huge boy. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cervix, yeuck. That's a good idea about chopping the prenatals in half, they really are foul. I noticed creamy cm this morning too! But I often get it after my run I think I dislodge it!! (tmi) 
Had a fab day today. It's official, my house is a tip and I never get anything done because mark is at home all day under my feet. He was working on the farm today and I got loads done.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I demand to see a bump pic! Would you mind? And would anyone object to a bump pic? I'd really love to see one.


----------



## lindblum

lozdi congrats on having a boy! did you go for a early gender scan?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lind how are you doing?


----------



## lindblum

I'm ok thanks, spotting has disappeared today and am feeling quite calm. There isn't anything I can do and I've accepted whatever happens, happens. thanks for asking :)

how are you? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's an extremely brave attitude, I admire you. I'm ok thanks, just wishing I wasn't at work tomorrow so I can carry on cleaning. Weird.


----------



## kelly1973

evening ladies hows everyone?

Yeh mrs m i agree i love seeing bumps loz pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaze xxx

cor lots of sympton spotting im thinking some very good news this month

afm.... well started dtd this morn and yet again it didnt end well(tmi sorry) dh then turned to me and said go order those tablets maybe it will help he said i dont want to see you down any more lets just see if it gets us out this vicious circle. yeeeeeeeees so ive ordered some tabs mite just build his confidence and let us move on a little. So i have pains in mainly right side but little on left ive never had this before could it be the 2000 mg epo tabs im taking??? Has anyone heard from pink?? erm wat else oh yeah you guys ready to see clive??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink posted on her journal and mine this morning, she's fine just busy.
Yay yay yay yay for your OH!!! He needs to take them an hour or so before you get down to it but they do work and at least you can get those swimmers in situ. 
*waiting for Clive with baited breath....*


----------



## kelly1973

mrs m when do i start doing my clearblues, do i dtd the three days when ff say am worried ill miss the surge as last month i did. will you look at my chart


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think if I were you I'd start them in a couple of days. How many cheap opk strips have you got? Don't forget to do them in the middle of the day and try not to drink too much beforehand. Also don't forget you may not actually have ovulated last month. If you look on my chart, and go right back to my chart for November, I have dashed crosshairs but with hindsight I don't think I ovulated because I never got a proper positive on my opk and my temps were completely haywire.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and it considers your fertile days to be from 3 days before hand. How long is your usual cycle?


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Loz I demand to see a bump pic! Would you mind? And would anyone object to a bump pic? I'd really love to see one.

I would love to share a bump pic with you ladies...but danged BnB hasn't let me upload pics for weeks :dohh: I will look into a photobucket thingy and see if I can do it that way, but will wait til tomorrow so that I can get a shot of bump minus the ton of food I have usually eaten by this time of day!

Kelly! Yay for DH! He sounds very much like he is facing his fears now, and before you know it, all will be well! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If you have an iPhone the photo bucket app is really really easy to upload photos on here from. If you still struggle I'll give you my mobile number and you can text me a photo and I'll post it for you.


----------



## too_scared

i am so looking forward to the bump picture! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Me too!


----------



## kelly1973

bump bump bump bump bump xxx
mrs mig you know what i dont really know i was always so regular ive only just starting looking at my cycles up untill recently i thought you could get pregnant any day of the month and as for cm hadnt a clue.


----------



## Lozdi

Nooooo iphone here, I don't like them! I'm a fan of using my laptop for online stuff, my mobile is a 7 quid cheap jobby from tesco and its epic because it has a very effective alarm and a torch! (I am easily pleased) I have a photobucket account, just haven't used it for so long I'm not sure it will still be active. I will find a way to post a bump shot tomorrow, maybe I'll try to do so from my mum's laptop, as it seems less awkward than mine. You'll be surprised how big I look for 18 weeks! Got the 20 week scan in 10 days, I wonder if Lil Fella will still be measuring ahead. My first baby was 8lb 12, second was 7lb but was 2 weeks early. Hoping I don't take after my mum, whose third baby was just shy of 11lbs :wacko: then again, she did have GD. he is nearly 18 now and still huge.


----------



## kelly1973

Ladies CLIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

OH takes the micky about my bump its funny, firstly he occasionally makes comments about the size of my 'turning circle' in bed...then once when I mentioned that we DTD more now than before I was pregnant, his reply was 'well now your a slow easy target' :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

Lovely cock Kelly! Sorry couldn't resist :)


----------



## kelly1973

Ickle lmfao FANKS tee hee


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> Ladies CLIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my goodness, he is truly magnificent! He looks like the overlord of chickens, which he is, being the cockerel!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am totally in love with Clive!! He's amazing!! Mark has just been having me in stitches telling me about Ivan the Turkey who rules the roost on the farm where he has been working today.


----------



## kelly1973

ah wow look at my website mrs mig www.cannychicken.co.uk meet daza the turkey he is in love with me and follows me around everywhere breathing heavily where ever i go lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha that's what Ivan was doing to Mark today he was a bit perturbed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the website! I intend to get some chickens one day so I will make sure I come to you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Daza is awesome!!!


----------



## kelly1973

wow that would be so cool, our newborns could meet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'd love to have chickens, we need a new house first though lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, Sorry been MIA. It's been a busy weekend and even at work I haven't even had the chance to log on like I sometimes can. I have lurked occasionally but haven't had teh chance to post.



Loving clive Kelly, and I am so glad your OH is coming round to the idea of tabs and I hope it help thing get going again. I agree with mrs mig, you are CD6 which is still a bit early to start testing with your your good OPK, I really didn't get much of a fade in pattern until the day or 2 before the LH peak. I tested 2-3 times per day and seemed to get my first +ve opk around 6-9pm.

Yay for bump pic Loz!! Would love to see you baby belly.

Lots of peeps in the 2ww and just to add I, too had loads of creamy CM this bfp from about 5-6dpo which I have never had before so hopefully this is a good sign for you all.

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## kelly1973

hi pink good to hear from you how you feeling xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Pretty nauseous over the weekend but better today. I have my pointless Dr mw appointment tomorrow just to get my 12 week/NT scan referral in. I told my boss I had a Dr's appointment and she didn't really ask why, only was there anything wrong. I never actually said I was pg but maybe she might guess from that.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs m loving your chart that word high score is looking very sexy at the min...

pink have you any cravings yet


----------



## ickle pand

OMG I'm slacking - I forgot to check my intercourse rating (that sounds wrong). We got a high too :)


----------



## pinksmarties

no real cravings, healthy eating out of the window and putting weight on alarmingly fast. Once I get past the 12 week mark I think I am going to start swimming again to keep the weight gain to normal levels. Eating way too much chocolate atm!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> OMG I'm slacking - I forgot to check my intercourse rating (that sounds wrong). We got a high too :)

Yay for high!!! and love your hubby getting broody too.


----------



## too_scared

those chickens are quite stunning! i was looking at your site when you posted it last time, Kelly. really nice! i think i would love to have chickens but i don't eat eggs so i don't think i would ever get any.

edited to add: we have a high rating too :)


----------



## ickle pand

I know Pink, he's so sweet. He was showing me a pic of the wee boy, the only pic he's shown me from this weekend, so he's obviously quite taken with him :)

I've been frantically tidying the house tonight because we've given the painter a key to start on our hallway, hopefully tomorrow, depending on when he finishes another job. Don't want him thinking we live in a pig sty!


----------



## elm

Loving the highs and the cock!! 

My ticker this cycle is inspired by Claudia & Clive, may their feathery sexiness bring me a bfp!!!

:hugs: everyone x


----------



## too_scared

hi elm :)

i have a question for you guys. i have been avoiding essential oils since starting to ttc again because i want to give us every chance possible to get pg. i use handmade soap made by an aromatherapist so i am assuming she uses real essential oils. i just looked up a list of oils to avoid because i really miss my soap (i have been using oil of olay body wash and it is stinky! haha!) and i noticed oils like basil, oregano, and cinnamon to name a few. does that mean i should avoid eating those things as well? i hope not! i love those things! cinnamon especially. what do you think?


----------



## ickle pand

I'd think they'd be ok because they're a lot less concentrated in your food than in an essential oil. Mrs Mig maybe knows more though. This is the list I found, it tells you what essential oils you can use, so it's helped me look for alternatives. https://www.naturalbloom.com/articles/aromatherapy-47/

AFM - big temp drop but I did have to take co-codamol last night because my joints were sore, plus it could be the oestrogen surge. Hope it pops back up tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Implantation dip!!! TS I'm not 100% but I'm pretty sure Ickle is right, I've never heard anyone say you should avoid eating those things. 
Elm, I love the new ticker. 
My temp has zoomed again but I kept waking up on occasions in the early hours and I took it half an hour early. It should really be an open circle but I don't like them, they make it look untidy.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies hope your all well wow sexy high scores everywhere when you get your bfp this month you will stick around wont you we wont be far behind.

Elm your comment made me lol

tablets should arrive today recon guna see some stonkers lo.l dtd last night recon he was just showing off ha ha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Kelly enjoy!! Well what a cold wet rainy morning. Edie's first day back at playgroup and we had to wake her up at 8, bloody typical!! Work for me, I don't like Tuesday's.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey guys

Seem to have lost this thread, this always happens to me!

DH is talking about getting a chicken! we have a small garden and live around ppl, not sure they'd approve LOL!

I am SOOOOO tired today! slept great for once though :)

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## fayewest

We would LOVE a couple of chickens ... house first, garden next, I will def have to hit you up for some advice if thats ok? We have been brought some lovely fresh eggs with a light blue shell, I'd love some chickens which laid those, as they would match my kitchen (sad I know!)

Is anyone else having trouble with FF today? I am struggling through the clomid is making me a million degrees at night and I am suffering a little, all worth it though!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani how are you doing? I wondered where you were. Did you get your bfp?
FF seems to be ok but that's on my phone.


----------



## fayewest

It doesnt want to let me update ;0(


----------



## Dani Rose

FF was playing up for me. I couldn't post!


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm good going up poas soon and an opk. :)


----------



## elm

I'm just using essential oils pre ovulation - I don't see that they're going to do anything before conception, I like to use lavender and frankincense when I'm doing reiki. Might be wrong!!
x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I try to avoid using them where possible because if I didn't I would be using them such a lot at work. I have one client who insists on them and I just slap a bit on the back of her neck after her massage and wash my hands straight away. Certain facials I have to use them but i don't do too many of them. Beauty therapists come out quite high in miscarriage stats though.


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m that is scary statistics! :( 

i don't ever remember hearing to avoid eating those things either but i wanted to ask because i remember you guys discussing essential oils here before. 

thanks for your help. i will definitely avoid my soap until baby gets here! (pma!) the lady i buy soap from only makes one unscented bar and it is oatmeal. i am intolerant to oatmeal. :( yay for allergies! :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

It's too early for implantation Mrs Mig lol! Half an hour early wouldn't give you an open circle, it's if it's more that that it'll give you one I think. 

Kelly - That's good news. It sounds like it's all in his head rather than a physical problem, so hopefully that will have boosted his confidence :)

I've decided to avoid any essential oils that might be bad - I need all the help I can get! 

I've been doing chart comparisons already, even though theres hardly anything to compare yet!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/0d7e379f.jpg today's ???


----------



## hopeithappens

can c the line a lot better on that 1 than the other day, cautious congrats :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

It's def fat and pink but did another right after bfn. Granted was with a pee of ten minute hold but Im still confused!


----------



## hopeithappens

cd u not go and get your bloods checked? atleast then u wud know :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I called the hosp yday but they want me to wait and retest fri and call them. I go away sat. Useless!


----------



## ickle pand

I see that line Dani. I hope it gets darker in the next couple of days. I'd say you're only 13DPO but with all those open circles, FF probably won't give you CH.


----------



## Dani Rose

I had them but the pos opks and ewcm made them go. Il maybe take it out and see what FF thinks lol


----------



## ickle pand

Good idea Dani.

OMG I've just changed to Research mode on FF and it's put me at 6DPO! I'll leave it on for now so you ladies can have a look and tell me if you think I'm 6 or 4 DPO.


----------



## too_scared

i don't have enough experience to comment on your chart but if you are 6 dpo that means it is not too early for an implantation dip! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - I would go with 4dpo and trust the peaks on your cbfm. You got ov pains then which was probably the ovaries gearing up to pop. What do you think it is?

Kelly - yay for dtd!

Dani - I can't see pics on here when at work but will look when I get home!


mrsmig - how are you?

afm - GP mw appointment. she was already running half an hour late (and my appointment was 9.30!) so was stuck between 2 heavily pg women, 1 first timer and 1 on her third baby, with an older couple chatting to them about what to expect. I really could have done with out it 3 weeks before what would have been my due date. And the younger 1st time couple seems to know other peolpe coming in and was chatting very loudly across the waiting room, all god awful annoying chav speak. If I could have burst my ear drums I would have. In a bit a of a bad mood today, can you tell :lol:

Oh and still don't have confidence still in the mw. At least this time she took my BP which was more than last time. I reiterated the fact a few times the hospital never got my last referral for the 12 weeks scan but she didn't seem to bothered. Grr


----------



## ickle pand

I think 4DPO but I want to be 6DPO so that I have 2 days less to wait until testing lol! I'm probably best thinking I'm 4DPO and testing later then thinking I'm 6DPO and testing too early. I just didn't expect it to change so I got a surprise.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - no wonder your BP was higher with having that stress just before your appointment! Keep chasing them up about your appointment - it's the squeaky wheel that gets the grease.


----------



## pinksmarties

My BP was fine, I meant she didn't even check it last time


----------



## ickle pand

Olufola - I know you were probably trying to give us all hope, but it's not the done thing to jump into a thread in any of the TTC section that you haven't been following just to announce your pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> It's too early for implantation Mrs Mig lol! Half an hour early wouldn't give you an open circle, it's if it's more that that it'll give you one I think.
> 
> Kelly - That's good news. It sounds like it's all in his head rather than a physical problem, so hopefully that will have boosted his confidence :)
> 
> I've decided to avoid any essential oils that might be bad - I need all the help I can get!
> 
> I've been doing chart comparisons already, even though theres hardly anything to compare yet!

I know Ickle, just trying to keep in the spirit of all the pma! :haha:
It did give me an open circle at 5.35, I usually temp at 6! I thought it was weird. Maybe I usually input it at ten past 6 or something. 
Pink, sorry you had an irritating time at your appointment. That due date is looming up for me as well. It's a Tuesday and I'm working and I'm starting to book clients in, and every time I have to say it out loud I have a bit of a moment. So do you have your scan date yet?


----------



## pinksmarties

I have another scan at the epu for next wednesday but I will have to wait to hear from the hospital about the 12 week one (the one the mw referred me for today). If I haven't heard, or at least see on teh computer at work the refereall ahs been recieved then I will start jumping up and down on a few people!!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/aprilbfp.jpg

Frer and im spotting pink and cramping, added it to my chart... time will tell


----------



## ickle pand

Good for you Pink! It's terrible that you have to chase them up about it. Hopefully it's just procedure that they book you in for it after the appointment you just had.

Dani - I hope that's just implantation spotting and cramping. Crossing everything for you.

AFM - I just remembered I'm getting my hair cut tonight. It's a frizzy mess just now and I've no idea what I want done to it, typical!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I am more swayed to say 4dpo but i am useless at reading charts!


----------



## ickle pand

I think you're right Dani. Even if I am 6DPO, it won't hurt to hang on an extra 2 days before testing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I'd say 4dpo as well because of your cbfm reading. Pink that's outrageous! Here the midwife rings up at your booking appointment and book it for you while you are there. 
Dani, I hope all is ok.


----------



## hopeithappens

pink - hope they sort the 12w one out without u having to chase them, we have the same thing happen here lol although in my case whoever booked mine in didnt look how far along i was and tried to send me 2/3 weeks early, so they put it back 2weeks so only another 2weeks to wait now i hope they fly by


----------



## Dani Rose

I'd just go with 4 and if you get an early BFP even better :)

Just rem if it isn't happening you could be more like 4 than 6! x


----------



## elm

My midwife would have rung to book my scan at my appointment too if I'd wanted one. Did you say that this is the only one that's convenient time wise for you pink? I'd be swapping if it's possible, you need to have some confidence in your mw especially with all the extra stress of being pregnant after a loss (as I imagine it to be anyway) :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies how are you all today cant read back as laptop playing up.

i have 7 clear blue sticks what do you guys think about starting to use tomorrow? well the pills came but i missed the postie so she took away as they needed a sig lol


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Olufola - I know you were probably trying to give us all hope, but it's not the done thing to jump into a thread in any of the TTC section that you haven't been following just to announce your pregnancy.

wat happened im confused:dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

kelly1973 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Olufola - I know you were probably trying to give us all hope, but it's not the done thing to jump into a thread in any of the TTC section that you haven't been following just to announce your pregnancy.
> 
> wat happened im confused:dohh:Click to expand...

Admin have obviously removed her post, she came on this thread just to announce that she was 5 weeks pregnant, she'd previously had a m/c and probably thought she was giving us hope but I thought it was inappropriate since we haven't been following her story. Looks like she just joined BnB today. I don't know why you'd come to the TTC after a loss section on your first day on a site when you're actually pregnant.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just on my phone so don't have time to read through the thread but I got a BFN again today and a negative on the OPK. I'm now CD51 :wacko: think I will have to go back to the doctors when we get back from holiday. Has anyone else ever had a cycle this long post MC? Also a friend of mine mentioned going back on the pill for a few days then stopping to try and force AF to come :shrug: x


----------



## lindblum

MissMummyMoo - I've read some ladies on here have had to wait 2 months before af shows up 

dani - hopefully it's just IB, good luck x

ickle - i would say 4 dpo aswell, because the four temps prior to ovulation are below the coverline 


hope all you ladies are ok today x


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Olufola - I know you were probably trying to give us all hope, but it's not the done thing to jump into a thread in any of the TTC section that you haven't been following just to announce your pregnancy.

:shrug: I must have missed that post somehow, or was it removed? Its against the rules to announce a bfp in TTC if its not a thread you follow and participate in!

No bump pic yet I'm sorry! I took one but it wasn't a great one then my camera died and is now on charge! Had a super busy day today because I decided it was time to get a decent bra that actually fits me, because my non pregnant boobies are a B cup and nothing fits and I figured that I better not be going around braless at the point where my boobs decide they would like to begin leaking! Went into town with OH and we were in tkmaxx as he wanted some new trainers (he goes through shoes faster than the kids) and he wanted me to get a bra there and could not understand why I didn't feel like searching through a rack of random booby holders when I didn't even know my size! I packed him off to a game shop and took myself off to la senza and had a fitting from a lovely lady who was a bra genius and I'm now in the comfiest and most supportive yet not cleavage inducing bra that I have ever worn, and apparently, I am a 36 DD LOL for a natural B cup, all of a sudden finding I've gone up to DD was a shocker haha can't even remember what size I went up to with the others! When I got home I pretty much passed out because I overdid the walking in town and my cervix repaid me by aching soooo badly I refused to get up and declared myself on 'sofa rest' for a few hours- only just dragged my self into a sitting position to turn on the laptop! :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Ickle agreed that wasnt a great thing to do.
mrs mmm i was 2 and a half months before mine came.
loz sofa rest sounds good nice cuppa..xx


----------



## Hope39

MissMummyMoo said:


> Just on my phone so don't have time to read through the thread but I got a BFN again today and a negative on the OPK. I'm now CD51 :wacko: think I will have to go back to the doctors when we get back from holiday. Has anyone else ever had a cycle this long post MC? Also a friend of mine mentioned going back on the pill for a few days then stopping to try and force AF to come :shrug: x

Hi Missmummymoo

Fili who use to be on this thread often is still waiting for AF and has been for about 10 weeks i think


xx


----------



## too_scared

oh my gosh, lozdi! if you have gone from a b to a dd i am in trouble! i REALLY hope i don't get much change at all. that is one of the things i was most scared about before we even started ttc. that and vomiting. (i have a pretty bad phobia of vomiting and am so scared that this time i might get ms that bad :() i am a 34 FF now. :'( as soon as i have a baby and all the breast feeding is done i will be booking my appt for reduction surgery asap.

mmm, i really hope you get af soon. i was waiting 42 day from the beginning of my bleeding from my mc. i bled/spotting for all those days except for 4 of them. :( it is so stressful not knowing what is going on with your own body. :hugs:

i can't believe someone would come to a thread they are not following and do that. rude!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, like hope said Fili is still waiting for AF and a girl called Dodger who used to post on her had a really long wait as well. It came eventually though. 
Well today I discovered something almost as horrific as a Facebook pregnancy announcement. Someone who was in my year at school announced on Facebook today she has just become a frickin GRAN!!! Now I feel old :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS if you have a bigger bust already they might not grow too much. Mine went from an A to an F cup with Edie and when my milk came in they were an F! But I had nothing to start with so they had a lot of growing to do.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs m hell a gran im a little behind im a late starter

Ts i have that phobia too but once we get our sticky beans we wont care xxx


----------



## Lozdi

One of my friends went from an A cup to a double F in her pregnancy, but another one of my friends who had large boobs to begin with, only went up a little bit. Maybe its us with smaller boobies that get the most increase because we have less room in there for the changes to happen. 

Mrs Miggins, don't let that make you feel old! She is obviously on the youngest end of the granny scale! :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Oh my lord ... please dont say that ladies I am a double F now, I'll be huge when I get pregnant ;0) They never seem to go down, even when I am super thin, am doing well on the diet/exercise, back down to the size I want to be, pretty much ;0) 

I keep trying to catch up and then the house kills me, so far today we have had; in no particular order, a flat tyre, a broken cooker (after spending 2 hours trying to install it and get it gas safety checked) a leaking stop cock, a broken phone line! Amazing what you cope with when you have to, what a day! I hope you are all doing ok ladies, i am trying to catch up and see where you all are.

Positive vibes this cycle xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I will gladly take some (o)(o) off you guys! hahaha! I need a boost! ;)

I cant believe someone jumped in to announce either, weird!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies! i really hope i don't change too much. i already feel like i look like i will topple over! 

a gran mrs. m! wow! she must really be on the young end of the granny spectrum! she must have had a baby in high school!


----------



## ickle pand

My boobs have shrunk a bit with losing weight but they're still FF's lol! 

Just had a good yap on the phone with my mum about breast feeding and baby led weaning and when to go back to work. I can't wait to have these conversations for real and not just "I've read this" "my friend does that". 

That hallway is done and looks fantastic. I'm so pleased with it. Keep putting the light on so I can look at it :)

My hair looks good too. I've booked in to get it coloured next time but I've no idea what colour to go for. I've got 8 weeks to decide though.


----------



## too_scared

pictures?? :) both the hall and the new hair cut!! 

i got my hair done last thursday and i was excited going into it but not so happy now. :( my stylist decided she was going to be a stay at home mom so i ended up going to the other girl at the salon (the owner). she is a colourist for a colour company so i was super excited about getting my hair done. she did SO well on the colour but, unfortunately, she cut way too much off my hair! i am really hoping this cycle brings my bfp because i need that pregnancy hair growth! :dohh: the upside is i have been styling my hair more since the cut because i hate to leave it down. i have done a few new up dos rather than the typical ponytail.

when i lose weight my chest does get a little smaller but it is still not enough. i am 5'4" and have ff boobs. i have a 28 inch waist... all my weight comes from my chest! i had an appt with a plastic surgeon for a consult. i actually got an appt for surgery but i was sick with a chest infection at the time so couldn't be put under. then we decided to start ttc so i called them to get them to put it on hold. i would have had the surgery last summer if not for this. as soon as i am able to i will have surgery. i hate it. i feel like my chest is all someone sees when they look at me. i have super low self esteem because of it. :(


----------



## Lozdi

Aww TS thats not good. Hopefully you can have them reduced to a size that makes you feel better about yourself :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

As for haircuts! Well, I haven't had one in a long time. I think on average I have one once every 2 years :haha:


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) it is something i have been dealing with for so long now. my sister and my best friend are the same so we all commiserate together.


----------



## fayewest

TS ... I have a friend who had breast reduction surgery and it changed her life, I know what you mean when people just speak to your boobs! I just want to be able to run and exercise without them getting in the way all the time ;0(


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi said:


> As for haircuts! Well, I haven't had one in a long time. I think on average I have one once every 2 years :haha:

holy cow! i go every 6 weeks! i love getting my hair done. it is so relaxing. plus, i just feel so refreshed when my colour is touched up. i just get high lights but they make such a difference.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle you sound really happy and positive it's great! You'll be breast feeding and baby led weaning in no time. 
TS the girl wasn't pregnant while we were at school but she must have been not long after we left.
I am feeling very bloated tonight but that is maybe because I had a macaroni cheese sandwich for lunch :blush:


----------



## Dani Rose

I went for the op too but as I'm auto immune I'm too high risk :( flat chested forever lol!

Oh well! 

Baby led weaning is great fun! Loved it with ds x


----------



## ickle pand

Macaroni cheese sandwich? Never heard of that!


----------



## too_scared

ickle pand said:


> Macaroni cheese sandwich? Never heard of that!

i never heard of it either but it sounds good!!

i hope you feel better soon mrs. m! (bloating is a good symptom!) 

i am bloated and super full from pizza. i intolerant to gluten but i just had to have pizza tonight. means bloated belly and pains for tomorrow for sure :( but it was so good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Occasionally I overdo the carbs :haha: I'm going for an early morning run though. 
I'm very excited, a lovely girl who posted on my journal posted me some progesterone cream! So once my blood tests are over or IF I get a bfp this month I can start on that straight away.


----------



## ickle pand

I overdo the carbs too. Macaroni pie suppers from the chipper are a favourite if mine (for non-scots a supper is with chips like fish and chips. And for the non-UK ladies the chips are chunky fries)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mmmmmm macaroni pie supper.


----------



## elm

MMMoo - I took vitex which got my cycle going again I think (af started a few days after I started taking it), worth looking into, raspberry leaf tea is something else you could look at having x


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Occasionally I overdo the carbs :haha: I'm going for an early morning run though.
> I'm very excited, a lovely girl who posted on my journal posted me some progesterone cream! So once my blood tests are over or IF I get a bfp this month I can start on that straight away.

oooooo sounds exciting explain how it works xxx:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well I've got quite a short luteal phase (the part of your cycle between ovulation and AF) and this can cause problems conceiving. I'm having bloods done to find out why it takes me a while to get pregnant, and both months so far the results have come back with low progesterone. Obviously you need progesterone in the second part of your cycle so there is a cream you can get online which I'm hoping will help with this. Also another lovely girl who is now 25 weeks pregnant is sending me a load of progesterone suppositories over from California. So once I've had all 4 lots of bloodwork done I will see what the gp said and if she won't prescribe me progesterone I'll take it anyway as its not something that can do any harm.


----------



## lindblum

mrsm, have you thought about taking a vitamin b complex? i had a short luteal phase too and i found the vitamins helped x


----------



## Dani Rose

Mmmm macaroni pie supper! White puds my fav but it plays hell with my IBS!! 

Well Frer was lighter, IC negative. And ive light flow so I am guessing AF.....

My temp dived so would make sense!!

Atleast I have answers before our trip this weekend and can TTC a Florida baby :) Using Soy this cycle again as it worked last time! GL ladies!!


----------



## ickle pand

White puddings are amazing. Pizza crunch suppers are a lot nicer than you'd think too. I've only tried them since I moved to Montrose lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Is that like deep fried pizza?? Never tried it but seen it on TV lol


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's it. So wrong but so good!

We've decided to go out for a chinese for our anniversary. Carb-tastic but it's my first real meal in 3 months so I'm going to enjoy every mouthful :)


----------



## fayewest

Hi Dani,

Can I ask you about SOY? Did you ever take any other medication similar like clomid? Are there any guidelines on how long to can take soy for?

Thanks ;0)


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Yeah that's it. So wrong but so good!
> 
> We've decided to go out for a chinese for our anniversary. Carb-tastic but it's my first real meal in 3 months so I'm going to enjoy every mouthful :)

Happy anniversary!! My DH and I had our 2 year wedding anniversary on Monday and went out to a local steakhouse that's a favorite of ours. MMMmmm!! I had steak and lobster tails! And then frozen yogurt afterwards... :haha: Not the best for my diet, but it sure was GOOD!! 

I'm so excited! My hubby got a promotion yesterday!! It's awesome because now he gets a raise, full time position with guaranteed 40 hours, overtime allowances (with 1.5x pay), paid holiday/sick time, and he can add my on to his insurance. Since he's just reaching the year mark at his job, he's only just become eligible for the insurance anyway and that's a huge savings too (but where he works doesn't allow part timers to add on spouses, so this full time managers position is a Godsend in that respect)! Him being allowed to add me onto his insurance though is such a huge stress reliever. I've been so worried about how unhappy I am at my job, but then changing jobs would take away my work insurance for as much as a year! I could have signed up for non-work subsidized insurance, but it's such a rigamarole.... This just takes a HUGE amount of stress off of me. :) 

Anyone care to take a look at my chart and see if they think I'm right about ovulating much later then ff currently has it? If you do, discount the CM info because I stopped tracking it on ff after ovulation was 'confirmed' for cd14. I am thinking more and more that I'm probably at about 7 dpo, especially based on the typical post o temps from my other 2 confirmed cycles. I'd love to know what you ladies think!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Dodger. It's not until the 1st of May but we're celebrating on the 27th of April since DH is away with work. It'll be our second anniversary too :)

What is the reason for all the open circles? There's a lot of them, that could be what's throwing FF off. If it's just temping at the wrong time, you'd probably get a more accurate chart by correcting the temps. I'd say that you ov'd on either CD28 or 30, it's hard to say which but I think CD14 is wrong.


----------



## mohini12

dodger-happy wedding annivesary and congrats on your Dh promotion.
Feya-i used fertomid that similer to clomid.and you asking about soy .i had also given intralipid dose 
that is made by soy oil to supress nk cells in body .


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Dodger. Yeah I agree with Ickle, either day 28 or 30. 
That's fantastic news about your husbands job. We could do with a bit of luck like that. 
Ickle you enjoy that Chinese you really really deserve it. 
Mark was supposed to have been working at the farm today but he has been rained off which is extremely irritating. I wanted to get stuff done but I find it really difficult to motivate myself to do it when he's here. I hate him being at home all day. I like a routine and he messes it all up. I'm feeling premenstual, I'm tired and irritable.


----------



## too_scared

congratulations on your husband's promotion, dodger! that is great news about the insurance. i hope you are able to get a job that makes you happy soon!

i am just really new at reading charts but i agree with the others, it really looks like you didn't o until cd 28 or 30.

mrs. m, i am sorry to hear that your dh is home today. sending lots of good vibes that he gets something permanent soon!


----------



## Dani Rose

fayewest said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Can I ask you about SOY? Did you ever take any other medication similar like clomid? Are there any guidelines on how long to can take soy for?
> 
> Thanks ;0)

I ttc DS for a year. The fertility clinic were seeing me but were little help. Said I needed clomid but wouldn't prescribe yet. I have ra and was off meds during this time. In agony etc. Time wasn't on my side.

Anyway a friend had spare clomid and gave me some. I didn't use it and kept it for months. Eventually I caved. I was so scared. First cycle bfp and my boy :)

Fell pg accidentally on methotrexate last year, ended in mc but wad being forced to terminate otherwise.

Then used Soy January. Bfp.... 

It's like clomid but less risky. I'd treat it as clomid. I'm doing 3 cycles then 3 off. Or maybe il get more clomid. Who knows. I'm much more scared to take it now than with ds.


----------



## Dani Rose

Dodger I agree with O FF has u now. Cd 30 :) fx!!


----------



## lindblum

I had my scan today, baby is fine we saw the hb and s/he was measuring two days ahead.
They couldn't explain why I'm (still) spotting. I feel lighter now and so grateful.

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Thanks Dodger. It's not until the 1st of May but we're celebrating on the 27th of April since DH is away with work. It'll be our second anniversary too :)
> 
> What is the reason for all the open circles? There's a lot of them, that could be what's throwing FF off. If it's just temping at the wrong time, you'd probably get a more accurate chart by correcting the temps. I'd say that you ov'd on either CD28 or 30, it's hard to say which but I think CD14 is wrong.

Hehe we are close to being wedding date twins then. :) 

As for the open circles, I literally can't take my temp at the same time each day. My work schedule is pretty variable and now I have school in the mix too. Add to that the fact that I rarely sleep more then 3-4 hours at a time without needing to stretch my back a bit, and well... I temp the best I can and leave it at that. I know it's not perfect, but it's what I can do. 

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one thinking that it's probably cd30. I hadn't thought about cd28... I'm just going to go ahead and throw a watery cm onto cd30 since I know that will cause FF to re-adjust to that day. lol I'm pretty sure I had watery cm that day anyway... just not *positive* that I did. Easier to see the dpos that way. :blush::haha:

Thanks for all the congrats for my hubby! I know he's really proud of his promotion (it was such a struggle to get someone to give him a chance to begin with since the immigration issues caused him to be out of work for more then 6 months and then all of his work contacts were overseas....) and I'm tickled pink! :)

@MrsMiggins - Sorry your DH is home today and messing with your routine! I hope tomorrow brings nice enough weather so that you get your you time. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

So glad to hear that! I've been super worried about you so can't imagine how uve felt. X


----------



## dodgercpkl

So glad to hear that things are fine with the baby Lindblum! *hugs*


----------



## too_scared

that is such great news lindblum!! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

So glad to hear that Lind, must be a huge weight off your mind. 

Dodger - you can just put in an ovulation override, rather than putting in CM that you're not sure of. It's on the analysis tab, right at the bottom, you just type in what day you think you ov'd :)


----------



## ickle pand

Have any of my 2WW buddies got pregnancy points on FF yet? We should keep a daily tally lol


----------



## too_scared

i have 16 points so far :) how about you?


----------



## too_scared

oops! it is 15 now. i had 16 but then put in that i had increased appetite (eat ALL the things!) and it changed to 15.


----------



## ickle pand

I won't get any until tomorrow :( but if I put in a fake temp for tomorrow I get 8.


----------



## too_scared

i didn't realize your temps can change the number too. i thought it went by your "specifics" that you are putting in. creamy cm gives me the points.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think Ickle had to do that because it doesn't start giving you points till 6 dpo? I wasn't going to bother this month but put in creamy cm, irritability and cramps as I had a couple of twinges (bit dramatic to call them "cramps" really but what the hell) and its given me 8. 
Dodger, thanks. I wish, but I'm working tomorrow and don't get home till 9pm so no quiet day tomorrow either!
Dani how fantastic that you caught with your son on your first clomid cycle!!
And Lind :hugs: that news has made my day. I'm so happy and relieved for you.


----------



## too_scared

hmmm, i got points yesterday too at 5 dpo. i had 8 yesterday. i had creamy cm, twinges that developed into mild cramps, and i was bloated. 

i am guessing 5 dpo is way too early for ib, right? yesterday i had the tiniest little bit of brown spotting, like a pin prick amount, when i wiped one time. wishful thinking, i think!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah I just put in creamy CM and got 8 points for today. I thought it only worked from 6DPO lol!


----------



## too_scared

i am glad it works from 5 dpo! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was looking for charts with implantation dips today and some were at 5dpo.


----------



## ickle pand

Were there any at 4DPO? Lol! TBH I don't believe that most dips that early are true implantation dips, there's a picture that MrsMM puts into her testing threads that shows the path of a fertilised egg. I'll get a copy and post it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How is mrsMm doing? I never come across her these days, I miss her!


----------



## ickle pand

She's good, getting over her latest loss. She's had some more testing done (bloods and an HSG. All good.) and is getting ready for more donations. She has a journal if you want to stalk her.


----------



## ickle pand

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

Here's the pic I mentioned


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh that's interesting I've never seen that before. I googled implantation today and it said it can occur between 6 and 10 dpo but usually around 8 or 9. I ought not to get my hopes up this month too much.


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> hmmm, i got points yesterday too at 5 dpo. i had 8 yesterday. i had creamy cm, twinges that developed into mild cramps, and i was bloated.
> 
> i am guessing 5 dpo is way too early for ib, right? yesterday i had the tiniest little bit of brown spotting, like a pin prick amount, when i wiped one time. wishful thinking, i think!

Definitely not too early. That (like everything) depends on the lady in question. During my mc cycle, I had IB on 2 and 3dpo.



Mrs Miggins said:


> I think Ickle had to do that because it doesn't start giving you points till 6 dpo? I wasn't going to bother this month but put in creamy cm, irritability and cramps as I had a couple of twinges (bit dramatic to call them "cramps" really but what the hell) and its given me 8.
> Dodger, thanks. I wish, but I'm working tomorrow and don't get home till 9pm so no quiet day tomorrow either!
> Dani how fantastic that you caught with your son on your first clomid cycle!!
> And Lind :hugs: that news has made my day. I'm so happy and relieved for you.

That sucks that you don't get you time tomorrow either. :( *hugs*



ickle pand said:


> Were there any at 4DPO? Lol! TBH I don't believe that most dips that early are true implantation dips, there's a picture that MrsMM puts into her testing threads that shows the path of a fertilised egg. I'll get a copy and post it.

I had earlier!! Though I suppose on reading the rest of your post that maybe it was something else. Hmm... dunno. OB thought it was IB bleeding too though. 

I haven't been putting in any signs, but I do remember what I had yesterday and the fact that I've had gas every day for the last week! lol So I put in those signs and it tallied to 24! :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

thanks for posting that picture, ickle. i guess 5 dpo is too early, maybe. that is a really awesome way to understand what is going on when a woman gets pg :)

thanks dodger!

i used to get what i thought was ovulation spotting about 1-2 dpo for 2 days. i wonder if that is what you had your mc cycle? i didn't get any spotting this cycle besides the teeniest little spot yesterday. i wouldn't even call it spotting, since it was just a dot.

i am sending tons of sticky vibes and sticky :dust: to all the ladies here again! this is the cycle ladies!


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> i used to get what i thought was ovulation spotting about 1-2 dpo for 2 days. i wonder if that is what you had your mc cycle? i didn't get any spotting this cycle besides the teeniest little spot yesterday. i wouldn't even call it spotting, since it was just a dot.

Could be, but I don't recall ever having any kind of mid cycle bleeding before that. So I have no idea really. lol


----------



## elm

It all looks so easy on that pic *sigh*!!!

Fantastic news Lind :hugs: x


----------



## lindblum

Just wanted to add, I think for this pg I implanted at 5dpo. As well as the dip, I got a coldsore which I also got when I got pregnant in my first two pregnancies (the first pregnancy it was accompanied with an IB). I also got a very faint line at 7dpo and a blatant positive at 8dpo using IC's.

and my chart in case of interest


----------



## too_scared

you are giving me so much hope that i implanted yesterday! :)

i hope!!!


----------



## lindblum

too_scared - fingers crossed you did x


----------



## too_scared

thank you SO much :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've never had any spotting or bleeding with any of my pregnancies so I'm not looking out for it. I just really hope my temp shoots back up again tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

i really hope it does too, mrs. m!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies xxx

mrs mig hope your temp goes up tomoz i have good vibes about this month

what happened tp pichi is she ok?

lind so so pleased for you what a weight off your mind

ickle yum yum yum deep fried pizza

Hope all you ladies in your 2ww get your bfp lots of symptoms its fab

afm getting very nervous about this month really dont want it to go wrong almost to the point i want to back out silly kelly started getting ewcm so now feeling very scared, god i hate this feeling.


----------



## too_scared

sorry you are feeling scared, kelly. 

i wish that i was better with saying what i want to. i am horrible at it! i just hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## kelly1973

ts loving your symptons hope its your month


----------



## too_scared

i am on another thread in the ttc after a loss section and the same thing just happened there as what happened here yesterday. a new member just posted saying she is pg. 2nd or 3rd post on the site. :(


----------



## Lozdi

Hey Ladies, I have just been lurking today because I'm still worn out from yesterday plus got up too early today but had to, because my pram arrived, and I had to unpack it and play with it. Had mixed feelings because by rights I should be less than a month away from my due date with the baby that didn't make it. 

On a more positive note, the pram is awesome and I love it. Very impatient now, being less than halfway through. 8 days til 20 week scan!

I feel so useless, OH asked me to wash some plates while he made supper and my response to that was to fall asleep for an hour. Think I should start taking my prenatals again because since I stopped I have been worn out!

Lind what a relief baby is fine...sometimes there is just no explaining spotting!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly some people are lucky and fall pregnant after a mc really quickly, in the 7 months or so I've been posting here I've seen people post after a loss and get a bfp straight after, or the month after that. There is Ickle and Emum who have been posting here longer than me, and Pink who joined the same week as me and had another loss at christmas and is now 9 weeks. And there is me, and people who were trying a few months and happily got bfp's along the way. There are people who had a loss the same time as mine and have sadly had another since and are still here. You are the same age as me and biology dictates, unfortunately that it may take us a bit longer. I started trying for number 2 16 months ago now, I never dreamt that 2 losses down the line i would still not have baby or bump. But it's the prize at the end that keeps us all going and we are all here to either keep each other sane or feed each others insanity as well because we are the only ones who understand this crazy situation. And it is scary, scary as hell and every month I get excited about a bfp, then AF flies in. I cry, OH comforts me, I get a bit pissed on wine, rant on here and by cd 4 I'm back in the game. We will get there Kelly, maybe not this month maybe not next but you will have your forever baby. And I'll bring mine to come and see your chickens. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

too_scared said:


> i am on another thread in the ttc after a loss section and the same thing just happened there as what happened here yesterday. a new member just posted saying she is pg. 2nd or 3rd post on the site. :(

What?? TS, there are OTHER THREADS!!!??? :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone.

Ts - I have never knowingly had any spotting around ov or after but with this pg I thoughtI saw a brown dot when wiping, which I mentioned on here at the time. Still not sure what that was but that may have been a bit of IB, so fingers crossed that is a good sign for you.

Mrsmig - I wouldn't worry that todays temps as anything untowards, it may be implantation dip!! I took 100mg B6 from teh beginning in case of LPD so maybe that is something else (!) that may help.

Lind - so pleased that your scan went well and baby is okay, that must be such a releif, lets hope the spotting stops soon.

Loz -the excitement of the pram obviously tired you out!! Nearly half way there!

Dani - just realised you are CD1. :hugs:

Hi Dodger! Elm, ickle, kelly, mohini.


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks mrs mig your a star you always manage to make me smile lmao when you said there was other threads so so funny xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I ramble on Kelly! But it is scary you are right. The scariest thought of all is actually getting the bfp. I'll be an absolute total nervous wreck.


----------



## kelly1973

its crazy and unfair as we will all go through the worry once we get our bfp, im so excited for you this month... im scared and i know this seems silly as been with dh forever about dtd i feel pressured ha ha i sound like him now i dare not say anything to other half ive got every thing covered this month preseed, clear blue, o tests, nt digital(blast if id of known about the smiley face ones) viagra at 49.00 for 4 tabs(shit bum poo arse thats mega expensive) and a bottle of wine IM NOT OBSESSED lmao


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha that's funny. My god I didn't realise it was that expensive !! The ones I got from the Chinese herbal place were £15 for 3 I think, not too bad at a fiver a shag!!! :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Mig, I know so glad I got DS!!! I was desperate by that point!

My FF gives me 53 points.....

And spotting stopped so no longer CD1... moved it back to spotting, URGH!


----------



## kelly1973

lol it better be a stonker for a tenner just found out you can buy 8 tablets in asda for the same price thats like bargain bonking time yes asda have started selling viagra how cool is that.


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> you are giving me so much hope that i implanted yesterday! :)
> 
> i hope!!!

Hoping that you did!!! 



Mrs Miggins said:


> I've never had any spotting or bleeding with any of my pregnancies so I'm not looking out for it. I just really hope my temp shoots back up again tomorrow.

*fingers crossed* Hoping to see a temp hike tomorrow!!!



kelly1973 said:


> afm getting very nervous about this month really dont want it to go wrong almost to the point i want to back out silly kelly started getting ewcm so now feeling very scared, god i hate this feeling.

*hugs* Just stay strong. If you get a bfp, you have all of us ladies here to talk you through it! :hugs::hugs:



Lozdi said:


> Hey Ladies, I have just been lurking today because I'm still worn out from yesterday plus got up too early today but had to, because my pram arrived, and I had to unpack it and play with it. Had mixed feelings because by rights I should be less than a month away from my due date with the baby that didn't make it.

*hugs* I'm already getting antsy for August. Sadly that's my b-day month too. :( Just keep remembering that you have a wonderful new life growing in there that can't wait to meet you!! :)



pinksmarties said:


> Hi Dodger! Elm, ickle, kelly, mohini.

How's everything going with you?


----------



## ickle pand

3lbs down this week, 3st lost in total and 9lbs until IVF weight :)

I've been have very mild cramps this evening. Hope it's a good thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay Ickle brilliant news well done! And let's hope the cramps are a good sign.


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo ickle fab dazee dozee xxx


----------



## too_scared

Mrs Miggins said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> i am on another thread in the ttc after a loss section and the same thing just happened there as what happened here yesterday. a new member just posted saying she is pg. 2nd or 3rd post on the site. :(
> 
> What?? TS, there are OTHER THREADS!!!??? :haha:Click to expand...

hahahaha!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> 3lbs down this week, 3st lost in total and 9lbs until IVF weight :)
> 
> I've been have very mild cramps this evening. Hope it's a good thing.

Fantastic news ickle! You are going to make that IVF weight no problem at all, and with loads to spare. I'm just stunned at how fast it has been coming off for you - you must be being so disciplined. Do you want to share how many dress sizes you have dropped (you don't have to say what you were and what you are if you'd rather not) as that would also be inspirational for us.

I'm confused this month about when or if I've ovulated yet, not helped by not using CBFM, not temping, and giving up on my OPKs before I got a smiley. I thought I was around 5dpo today but had EWCM again yesterday and today so not sure now (though would be very late in the cycle for me). But if it is imminent, then I hope we conceived last night :winkwink: I've been able to pinpoint (in my head at least) the times my two naturally conceived live births were conceived due to memorably good sex, and last night would fall into that category for us both :blush: I wasn't able to pinpoint either of the two losses though, and my first child was conceived with IUI so that was memorable too in a completely different way, in that 2 extra people were present in arms reach during conception :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Ladies what does mon mean on chart in ff


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Dani, I think i'll use my last 2 clomid cycles then take a break and think about soy x


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> Ladies what does mon mean on chart in ff

Monitor. Ie a CBFM or persona monitor which measures your hormone levels at set times in the month.


----------



## ickle pand

I don't mind sharing - I was squeezing into a 22, so was probably a 24 and I'm now an 18 :) I'm aiming to be a 12-14. That's UK sizes though, not sure what they are in US sizes.


----------



## Emum

Yay! 4 dress sizes is a LOT. You must look miles different already. I'd be massively excited to see my body change like that so quickly. Have you had a big shopping spree for new clothes in a smaller size, or did you have a big and small wardrobe like most of us do, and are now fitting into the stuff in the small section?

I think in US sizes you are now a 14 and are aiming to get to a 8-10, but I could be wrong about that. I know the American sizes are either 1 or 2 sizes under our own.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow, another 3lb ickle I am so happy for you, only 9 more to go till IVF weight and hopefully more beyond that!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you Emum. I hope you did conceive last night! That would be fab! Yes American sizes are two smaller than ours. I was devastated years ago when I discovered that as I thought I was fitting nicely into some size 8 Donna Karan combats that turned out to be a 12 :dohh:
We've had some bad news, marks sister is in hospital with a brain tumour :-(


----------



## ickle pand

I've got a lot of clothes that I got too big for, so it's been nice to slim into them. Although quite a few I bought when I went from a 16 to an 18 so I was in a very different mindset and I just don't like them now. I've got a vac bag in the spare room with 16's and 14's but most of that stuff is out of fashion now lol


----------



## ickle pand

That's awful news Mrs Mig :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no mrsmig :hugs: is this a new diagnosis? I know that initially it sounds the worst but hopefully this may be something that can be operated on with a good outcome. Its just not fair.:nope:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She has had a recent struggle with very aggressive breast cancer, and had s mastectomy and reconstruction about 2 years ago and things looked good. She collapsed yesterday and lost her speech for a while and they scanned her and found the tumour. The swelling has gone down and they are going to operate so fingers crossed the op is a success. She is planning to take early retirement this October and travel round Europe with her husband in their camper van.


----------



## too_scared

what horrible news :( :hugs:

i hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## pinksmarties

Will be keeping everything crossed for her op and that she will get to go touring in the van later this year.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. Sorry to bring the thread down after Ickles great weight loss news. 
We're all positive she'll be ok.


----------



## kelly1973

oh my gosh im so sorry mrs m hope the op goes well will be thinking of her . kind of puts things into perspective for me i hope you and mark are ok life sucks sometimes hugs xxx


----------



## Emum

Very sorry to hear about SIL, Mrs M. From how you describe it, it sounds very worrying and stressful. I hope that when it's fully investigated it turns out to be operable and benign. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. She is on the phone to Mark now actually and she sounds ok. He is telling her off because he hasn't seen her since Edie's christening (she lives in London) and she was up here staying with one of their brothers a couple of weeks ago and we didn't know. So he is giving her an ear bashing! She said she feels in good health but her plans to do the moonwalk and their traveling plans (south America not Europe I got it wrong) have been paused for now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Although her plans have been delayed it is something to look forward too and work towards. I am glad she is sounding positive, it must be difficult after going through breast ca but it can make a big difference having good PMA.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, I think by the sound of it they are shelving south America but planning for Europe instead. She intends to be around for our wedding as well. She sounds bloody marvellous considering.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> 3lbs down this week, 3st lost in total and 9lbs until IVF weight :)

That's awesome!!! Congrats!



ickle pand said:


> I don't mind sharing - I was squeezing into a 22, so was probably a 24 and I'm now an 18 :) I'm aiming to be a 12-14. That's UK sizes though, not sure what they are in US sizes.

Sounds like you and I have done about the same thing! :) I was a US size 24 and now am a size 16. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Good to see you Emum. I hope you did conceive last night! That would be fab! Yes American sizes are two smaller than ours. I was devastated years ago when I discovered that as I thought I was fitting nicely into some size 8 Donna Karan combats that turned out to be a 12 :dohh:
> We've had some bad news, marks sister is in hospital with a brain tumour :-(

*hugs* All my prayers to your SIL. :hugs:


----------



## elm

:hugs: Mrs M, hope the operation goes really well, she sounds like an amazing woman.

Well Done Ickle!! Did you decide on your 3 stone treat? :D 

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Eek! Look at my chart! Morning all.


----------



## ickle pand

Not sure about my treat yet elm. I thought about a set of make up brushes, a message or a facial. None of them are standing out to me though. 

Oooo exciting mrs mig! My temp went down very slightly today.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mig oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly1973

ladies my chart says my three fertile days start today and o next ive done clear blue and its still not dark enough to say negative. giving history of dtd when is best time im confused as clearblue says did when you get positive a nd day after, and ff friend says now doesnt it. i cant believe im asking you ladies when i should do it soooo funny


----------



## Emum

Neither method is infallible in predicting when you will ovulate Kelly. You should dtd at least every other day over the entire period you may be fertile according to any method you use, and accept this may be a 10 day period not just a 3 day one.

FF just looks at previous charts to predict when you might be coming up to a fertile point, and correlates this with any other observations such as CM and CP if you check those. But is most useful for telling you when you actually HAVE ovulated rather than predicting when you are going to. OPKs measure the LH which surges between 12 and 72 hours before the egg is released, but again you can have more than one LH surge in a month before you actually ovulate, so to give you the best chance possible, you should keep BDimg until you have seen a sustained thermal shift which indicates that ovulation has happened.


----------



## Dani Rose

Awww mrs mig that sounds awful :( What a shame. 

Eeeek for your exciting chart!!! FX

AF for sure!! heavy and sore!! The private health centre just called and I get my blood tests tomo for blood clotting :) YAY!!!


----------



## lindblum

mrsm - sorry about your SIL, hope the surgery goes well and she has a speedy recovery.

your chart is looking great! xx

dani - good luck with the bloodtests x


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly - my motto is "If in doubt, DTD" lol! 

Emum - how are you getting on? Are you symptom spotting?

Dani - good luck for the tests tomorrow.

AFM - more mild cramps today, which has put me up to 16 points. Trying to walk that fine line between staying positive and not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## kelly1973

Cor ickle if only it was that easy xxx have every thing crossed for you.

good luck with tests dani xx

your charts are looking sexy ladies xx

afm not feeling so positive now , now its been explained havent a chance in hell, thinking of giving this month a miss as thinking not really any point when oh cant do dtd anyhow.
dam and blast why is it so difficult all the time.


----------



## ickle pand

Just been playing with my chart and doing a chart overlay. It almost exactly follows my average line but is a day earlier. I'll post that graph on my home page so you can see. I ov'd on CD21 not 20 like this chart says.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm the same Ickle I'm really trying not to get my hopes up but I've never had a chart look this good before. I wish I had some previous pregnancy charts to compare it to. I'm semi prepared for the bitter disappointment though, it's not like I've not been there before :nope:


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed for you guys things are looking mega xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Edie has just prodded my boob and said "Mummy's white booblies" :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

My pregnancy chart was rubbish - loads of missed days so I'm not 100% sure when I ov'd that cycle. Part of me wants every chart to match up to it though but then I think I don't want it to be the same because that might mean another m/c.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> Edie has just prodded my boob and said "Mummy's white booblies" :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Dani Rose

Ladies a chart can look like pg and not be, I even had triphasic TTC DS and wasnt pg, and it can look crap and be pg... The best way is how you feel. I KNEW I was pg each and every time... symptoms come and go every cycle but there is something diff about the real deal for me.. and deep down you know... I always count myself out about 2 days before a BFP too, haha must be a defense mechanism! 

Good luck! Gutted i will be away when most of u test! Grrr


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good to see you Emum. I hope you did conceive last night! That would be fab! Yes American sizes are two smaller than ours. I was devastated years ago when I discovered that as I thought I was fitting nicely into some size 8 Donna Karan combats that turned out to be a 12 :dohh:
> We've had some bad news, marks sister is in hospital with a brain tumour :-(

Blimey thats terrifying- she sounds like a true fighter though, so I bet that tumour has no chance!


----------



## Emum

No symptoms to spot here ickle. I don't even really know where I am in my cycle as I didn't do any charting or proper testing this month. All I know is I am Cd17, so AF would be due around next weekend. I don't even have any HPTs left in my arsenal and am going to try to hold off buying any at least until AF is due to avoid the frenetic early testing/disappointment cycle.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum you mention about conceptions being extremely memorable bd's...I had the same, with my 2 boys and with this one, but with the mmc it was just normal if you know what I mean. I think those super memorable ones are when the hormones of ovulation weave some sort of extra magic!

I asked my youngest if he likes mummies big belly yesterday and he thought about it a minute and said 'Yes! And your big boobs!'

I asked OH 2 things also- one was how far along he thinks we are and he said 3 and a half months :dohh: then I asked him if he feels its been a long time or a short time since we found out about this pregnancy- and he says it seems like yesterday. Feels like years ago to me!

In the beginning I felt alot of pressure because I got the bfp of my mmc baby on my last birthday, and this one is due on my next birthday and I thought goodness, if it goes wrong not only will it be devastating, but it will blow all enjoyment of birthdays clean out of the water, for both OH and myself, as we share the same one.

Mrs Miggins....Booblies! Thats so cute! Maybe she is sensing something thats too early for a test to pick up...:hugs:

As for the weirdness of charts and how they can look like you are out when you aren't just look at mine. Temp crash through the floor on the day I got my bfp. I happen to think baby implanted only just intime to rescue the corpus luteum and if he'd taken one day longer, I would have got AF that month.


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m that looks very promising!! and your daughter sounds so funny! silly and funny! just perfect :) 

kelly :hugs: 

emum, i don't know how you are doing it (not keeping track), such will power. so strong! i am sure that memorable night was the one!

i have another crazy temp. i put in that i was sleep deprived because i was up for a few hours last night :( i woke up at 2:50 and thought for sure i was going to be sick. i stayed in the bathroom for about 35 minutes until it passed. then i laid in bed until 4:20 when i finally fell asleep, or at least that is the last time i looked at the clock. the alarm went off 2 1/2 hours later and i got that temp. you have to have 3 full hours of sleep in order for it to be reliable, right?

and, i still have nausea. :( no breakfast for me yet. usually i am so hungry when i get up. 2 hours later and i am finally now just starting to feel a little hungry. i think the minty gum is helping to settle my tummy. 

but, good news is that the nausea has given me 23 points. :S

i hope you are all well. :)


----------



## ickle pand

I think you did the right think clicking Sleep deprived TS. I hope that it was early pregnancy nausea kicking in. When are you planning on testing?

When is everyone else going to test for that matter?

I'm thinking about either tomorrow (7DPO) or Saturday (8DPO). I'd like to wait until 8DPO but that is the anniversary of my last BFP so I don't know whether it'd be good/bad luck or if I'd feel even worse if I got a BFN.


----------



## Dani Rose

I had nausea before bfp last time. Actually almost spewed on the pavement walking to school! Lol 

Hope it's a sign!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I remember the good bd we had for our first pg, I had been out with my friend for the night and therefore was a little tipsy when I got home which I think OH likes as I must be slightly less inhibited!! After that it has all been timed bding although I do remember this one as it was when I organised the massage for the both of us on ov day.

Mrsmig - your chart is looking super duper!! I know its difficult to get too excited so I'll do that for you!!

Dani - glad you are getting some bloods done. With the clotting you will have to have them repeated in a few weeks time as it may not necessarily pick up a +ve (if you have it) as it can fluctuate over time. Maybe the hotel has internet access!!

Kelly - I know we are saying bd every other day for 10 days or so but once you know your cycles a bit better you might be able to time bd better if your ov stays regular. Mine never varied from cd14/15 so I knew I could limit OH to a few days prior.

Emum - do you feel more relaxed this month without doing all the usual stuff? Fx'd the memorable sex will result in your memorable bfp.

TS - yay for nausea!

Hi Elm, dodger, faye, hope and hope, mohini any one else I have missed.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo we had a spontaneous middle of the night, very memorable BD this time :)

There's definitely something going on in my uterus - it could be the mother of all AF's brewing though after the RLT lol!


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :) i am wondering if maybe the nausea is due to me eating ALL the things yesterday. (do you guys read hyperbole and a half? SO funny!)

i was planning to wait to test next thursday when i will be 14 dpo. i don't think i can wait that long. :dohh: i think that i will either test on saturday or sunday. last time i got my bfp i was certainly feeling it from 8 dpo (so sick!) but i tested that day and didn't get a +ve. i got my bfp at 13 dpo but i didn't test again after the first time until then. i don't want to test too early because then i will be disappointed :(


----------



## Dani Rose

I love mid wake BDs but that usually happens when we are not TTC here as its once we havent done it in a while! LOL

Or morning, I loved it then before kids!


----------



## ickle pand

Mornings are good - puts a smile on your face all day lol!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - So so sorry for such horrible news ;0( Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Only after a lie in though, not too early as it takes me ages to wake up properly!


----------



## fayewest

I keep trying to catch up and finding myself pages behind again! ;0( 

I hope you are all doing well and we get some good news this cycle, sorry Ive been away, we were in Cornwall, then BT buggered up our phone line following a catalogue of disasters .... but in good news I am off to the first bday of my twin nephews this weekend and we are finally having the stair case installed on the house Tuesday, which feels like a massive milestone to me, as then all the very messy jobs will be finished! Yippeee! I should be ovulating on the 28th ... just a while to wait now x


----------



## too_scared

i like mornings too :) great way to start the day.

faye, that is great news about your staircase! such a huge thing! it will really make things so much better in your house :)

we have to replace both the staircases in my house but it is not such a big job as your house. we have a split level house so we have 2 staircases of 7 stairs each. one is just a straightforward replacement because the stairs are old and tilted. the other one is going to be such a big undertaking because for some reason when they built our house they put a landing (i don't know, do you guys call it that in the uk, the place where the stair is bigger before they turn at a 90 degree angle and go down again) in our living room. i can't for the life of me figure out the reason for it! it is a giant box going into our living room that only has one stair after it! perfect height to break shins! we call it "the stage". the pets all love laying on it but i can't wait to get rid of it. the plan is to move the staircase back into the upstairs hallway some to get rid of the landing and then only have one stair into the living room. then we have to patch the hardwood under the landing that we are taking out. blah!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Eek! Look at my chart! Morning all.

Oooo!! That jump looks amazing!!! I can't wait until you test!



kelly1973 said:


> ladies my chart says my three fertile days start today and o next ive done clear blue and its still not dark enough to say negative. giving history of dtd when is best time im confused as clearblue says did when you get positive a nd day after, and ff friend says now doesnt it. i cant believe im asking you ladies when i should do it soooo funny

hehe! Like the ladies have said, I'd try and bd every other day as much as you can until you know you have ovulated. :flower:



Dani Rose said:


> Ladies a chart can look like pg and not be, I even had triphasic TTC DS and wasnt pg, and it can look crap and be pg... The best way is how you feel. I KNEW I was pg each and every time... symptoms come and go every cycle but there is something diff about the real deal for me.. and deep down you know... I always count myself out about 2 days before a BFP too, haha must be a defense mechanism!
> 
> Good luck! Gutted i will be away when most of u test! Grrr

You are so right on that!



Lozdi said:


> Emum you mention about conceptions being extremely memorable bd's...I had the same, with my 2 boys and with this one, but with the mmc it was just normal if you know what I mean. I think those super memorable ones are when the hormones of ovulation weave some sort of extra magic!

I think you may be on to something with that. I hope so because I'm pretty sure that the one bd that falls into the right time for me this cycle was pretty darn amazing! lol



too_scared said:


> i have another crazy temp. i put in that i was sleep deprived because i was up for a few hours last night :( i woke up at 2:50 and thought for sure i was going to be sick. i stayed in the bathroom for about 35 minutes until it passed. then i laid in bed until 4:20 when i finally fell asleep, or at least that is the last time i looked at the clock. the alarm went off 2 1/2 hours later and i got that temp. you have to have 3 full hours of sleep in order for it to be reliable, right?
> 
> and, i still have nausea. :( no breakfast for me yet. usually i am so hungry when i get up. 2 hours later and i am finally now just starting to feel a little hungry. i think the minty gum is helping to settle my tummy.
> 
> but, good news is that the nausea has given me 23 points. :S
> 
> i hope you are all well. :)

Do you typically have nausea during your cycle? That sounds like a very very promising sign!! I think you are right for noting it as sleep deprived. I've done that on the couple of temps that the same thing has happened to me on.



ickle pand said:


> I'm thinking about either tomorrow (7DPO) or Saturday (8DPO). I'd like to wait until 8DPO but that is the anniversary of my last BFP so I don't know whether it'd be good/bad luck or if I'd feel even worse if I got a BFN.

:blush: I might have already tested a few times this cycle.... BUT in my defense, I have a whole LOT of ic's AND I wasn't sure until yesterday that my thoughts on ovulation day being later was correct.  I'll likely be finding myself testing once a day.... :haha:



fayewest said:


> I hope you are all doing well and we get some good news this cycle, sorry Ive been away, we were in Cornwall, then BT buggered up our phone line following a catalogue of disasters .... but in good news I am off to the first bday of my twin nephews this weekend and we are finally having the stair case installed on the house Tuesday, which feels like a massive milestone to me, as then all the very messy jobs will be finished! Yippeee! I should be ovulating on the 28th ... just a while to wait now x

YAY on having the last of the very messy jobs done soon! :) We have a 1 year b-day party for a niece this weekend as well. I'm not sure if we'll be going since I have to work... and much as I want to go, I'm not sure if not being able to go will be a bad thing if you know what I mean..... :wacko:

As for me, I had a big temp drop today. Hopefully tomorrow will see a nice temp hike to follow it. :shrug:


----------



## too_scared

thanks, dodger. :)

i don't normally get nausea in my cycle like that. i really want to be pg and i want a healthy pg, but i am SO scared to vomiting. :( i have emetophobia. not fun. it actually held me back from applying to school to be a teacher because i was so scared a student would throw up in class. i guess i will have to get over it good and fast when my baby comes!

i hope that temp drop is an implantation dip!! fx'd for a big hike tomorrow. 

come on bfp's for all!!


----------



## ickle pand

I've got 50 IC's in the post Dodger along with my stock of other tests at home, so I'm not short of tests. I'll see what tomorrow's temp is, then decide.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope it goes up for you Dodger, Faye good luck with all the housey stuff, thanks for your kind words about my SIL. At work today and we have no power, half the town is out! So that's no waxing, no shellac polish, no blow dryers or straighteners, not much hot water, no computer to book appointments, no spray tans nothing. We've got a wedding party in later too, eek. Even tesco and the traffic lights are off. It's a very strange day. 
I'm not sure when to test. I don't like testing early.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope the power comes back on before the wedding party gets there. Sounds like someone's cut through a cable or something.

I'm a poas-aholic normally but I haven't had the urge yet, for a change. That could all change in the next 15 hours though lol!


----------



## too_scared

i hope the power comes back on soon! it is the worst at work with no power. being a teacher now means that when work loses power we go home. :) i used to be a hair stylist and then losing the power at work means sitting around in the dark. haha!

do you do shellac on pg ladies? my nails have been growing lately, which is weird for me - i think it is the prenatals, and i really want to paint them but i know nail polish is bad if you are pg (pma!) so i was thinking shellac. what do you think?


----------



## Lozdi

Thats really strange about the power! I hope whatever it is thats caused it gets fixed sharpish, can't be having traffic lights off!


So far no one has offended me with any comments about my bump, but I snapped at someone today. It was one of the mums on the school run who I don't know particularly well, and we all have passing pleasantries, but this one says to me 'Oh you have 2 boys, well, hopefully this one will be a girl.' I hate that comment, truly hate it. I let her know it too. I pointed out I lost one last year and I know alot of ladies who have had losses, and that quite frankly, a comment about one gender being preferable to the other is highly offensive to me and I'm very happy to have a third boy- I'll be happy if I have 5 boys! I ended my little rant at her by summing up that 'ohh lets hope its a ... this time' comments are rude, insensitive, and frankly should not be uttered.

People have said it to me before, but always as a joke and its always obvious they are just having a laugh with me but this one seemed genuinely disappointed 'on my behalf' that Lil Fella is a HE. Gah, I could have slapped her face! 

I got home and walked past my shiny pushchair and that cheered me lol but had to get the rant out. Do people not engage brain before mouth? :dohh:

No urge to poas eh Ickle? Could that be a symptom? :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

lozdi :hugs:

when it comes to pg ladies or mc no one engages their brains first! i swear. so many stupid comments. sorry that stupid lady opened her mouth.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> thanks, dodger. :)
> 
> i don't normally get nausea in my cycle like that. i really want to be pg and i want a healthy pg, but i am SO scared to vomiting. :( i have emetophobia. not fun. it actually held me back from applying to school to be a teacher because i was so scared a student would throw up in class. i guess i will have to get over it good and fast when my baby comes!
> 
> i hope that temp drop is an implantation dip!! fx'd for a big hike tomorrow.
> 
> come on bfp's for all!!

TS, I can't imagine what having emetophobia is like, must be awful! When you get a bfp hopefully you will be spared ms, or if not, hopefully you'll get nice easy ms like me- once a morning, first thing, when theres nothing really to throw up.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo it could be a symptom Loz! Lol! 

Good for you for saying that. It's no wonder people get gender disappointment when people act like that! A happy healthy baby is all anyone should want, it really doesn't matter what genitals they have. I understand having a preference, but that's different to wanting a gender and then being disappointed when they don't get what they want. I think that people should accept from the beginning that they really have no say. Maybe that's the bitter LTTTC'r in me coming out though lol!


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> lozdi :hugs:
> 
> when it comes to pg ladies or mc no one engages their brains first! i swear. so many stupid comments. sorry that stupid lady opened her mouth.

Its ok, I was annoyed with her, but very happy to put to rights her thinking so that she doesn't make that same mistake with anyone else!


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> thanks, dodger. :)
> 
> i don't normally get nausea in my cycle like that. i really want to be pg and i want a healthy pg, but i am SO scared to vomiting. :( i have emetophobia. not fun. it actually held me back from applying to school to be a teacher because i was so scared a student would throw up in class. i guess i will have to get over it good and fast when my baby comes!
> 
> i hope that temp drop is an implantation dip!! fx'd for a big hike tomorrow.
> 
> come on bfp's for all!!

OMG! I couldn't even imagine what that must be like for you. *hugs* I hope it's as Loz says, and that when you get your bfp, it's either no ms or easy ms. :hugs::hugs:

Thank you!!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Hope it goes up for you Dodger, Faye good luck with all the housey stuff, thanks for your kind words about my SIL. At work today and we have no power, half the town is out! So that's no waxing, no shellac polish, no blow dryers or straighteners, not much hot water, no computer to book appointments, no spray tans nothing. We've got a wedding party in later too, eek. Even tesco and the traffic lights are off. It's a very strange day.
> I'm not sure when to test. I don't like testing early.

Ugh. That's soooo frustrating! Hopefully the power is up before the wedding party is due in. I hated sitting around waiting and having NOTHING to do. 



Lozdi said:


> So far no one has offended me with any comments about my bump, but I snapped at someone today. It was one of the mums on the school run who I don't know particularly well, and we all have passing pleasantries, but this one says to me 'Oh you have 2 boys, well, hopefully this one will be a girl.' I hate that comment, truly hate it. I let her know it too. I pointed out I lost one last year and I know alot of ladies who have had losses, and that quite frankly, a comment about one gender being preferable to the other is highly offensive to me and I'm very happy to have a third boy- I'll be happy if I have 5 boys! I ended my little rant at her by summing up that 'ohh lets hope its a ... this time' comments are rude, insensitive, and frankly should not be uttered.
> 
> People have said it to me before, but always as a joke and its always obvious they are just having a laugh with me but this one seemed genuinely disappointed 'on my behalf' that Lil Fella is a HE. Gah, I could have slapped her face!
> 
> I got home and walked past my shiny pushchair and that cheered me lol but had to get the rant out. Do people not engage brain before mouth? :dohh:
> 
> No urge to poas eh Ickle? Could that be a symptom? :hugs:

Ugh. People like that should have to take an empathy test before they are allowed into the public. :growlmad: What was her response to you after you ranted (and I LOVE your rant btw!) at her?

I've had a few people come up and ask me why we don't have kids yet (meaning well I know but still) and always get this stunned silence when I let them know that we have a child - just not living.



ickle pand said:


> Ooo it could be a symptom Loz! Lol!
> 
> Good for you for saying that. It's no wonder people get gender disappointment when people act like that! A happy healthy baby is all anyone should want, it really doesn't matter what genitals they have. I understand having a preference, but that's different to wanting a gender and then being disappointed when they don't get what they want. I think that people should accept from the beginning that they really have no say. Maybe that's the bitter LTTTC'r in me coming out though lol!

Oh I am SOOOO with you on that. I read comments about people doing this or that to ensure a boy or a girl and I just want to smack the crap out of them. I'd love a CHILD! Any gender is good and will be well appreciated and loved! Ugh.


----------



## Dani Rose

too_scared said:


> i hope the power comes back on soon! it is the worst at work with no power. being a teacher now means that when work loses power we go home. :) i used to be a hair stylist and then losing the power at work means sitting around in the dark. haha!
> 
> do you do shellac on pg ladies? my nails have been growing lately, which is weird for me - i think it is the prenatals, and i really want to paint them but i know nail polish is bad if you are pg (pma!) so i was thinking shellac. what do you think?

I'm trained in Gelish and it's ok... Prob similar


----------



## Lozdi

You are right there Ickle, its out of our hands. I heard that timing can make a difference, but I think timing to get pregnant is one thing but further timing just for gender purposes is a bit silly! That being said, if someone has 5 of one and none of the other, then maybe they might look into timing to influence gender!

Dodger all she said after that was an appropriate 'ok, I'm sorry, and take care' lol, not much else she could have said, if she had tried to defend her comments I would have verbally slaughtered her! She looked suitably ashamed of her unmindfullness so all is well and next time I see her it will be as if nothing took place.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies! i am trying really hard on my own to deal with it but it is hard. i think pretty much the only therapy for it is exposure therapy but i haven't be able to bring myself to that point yet. i don't think there are even any therapists where i live. i am much better with my cats and dogs so that is a big step, i think! haha!

thanks Dani :) i really want a french manicure with black tips. my favourite.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Loz - I'm glad she at least had the smarts to realize that she was in the wrong in what she said. Sadly some people don't!

TS - (lol calling you that seems weird since that was what a lot of people called me while I was growing up since my first name is Teri and my last initial was S before I got married. lol) I think you are right on the exposure therapy. I know that I'm getting a LOT better with shots then I used to be since I've had to have SOOOOO many in the last year. Not saying I'll ever LIKE them, just I'm getting to the point where I don't break out in a fearful sweat anymore... >.< Hopefully you'll have an easy journey.


----------



## too_scared

i am sorry you had to have so many needles :( i am perfectly fine with needles and blood but my husband is like you. he was very brave to sit in the room with my when i was going though my mc and getting blood drawn. i am sorry you had to get used to it :(

you guys can call me mindy if you would like :) that is my name. i chose too scared because i didn't think dh and i would ever be in this position. up until about a little over a year ago i thought i would never have kids. i just felt that i had no maternal instinct. but somehow that changed and now i want a baby so badly. so, when we started all this i was so scared of the whole thing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS the jury is out with shellac in pregnancy. The shellac is probably ok but I am more wary of the acetone you need to remove it. I'd rather use normal polish tbh. Acetone fumes are terrible. 
Loz how bloody insensitive. What a stupid, stupid woman. 
In other news, I have just bought a box of tampax. Just because my warped logic makes me think that is going to make me more likely to be pregnant. :dohh:
And we have power! Thank god I was freezing!


----------



## too_scared

thanks :) i will probably not do any of it, but i like to think i could have nice nails. haha!

so glad you have power again!

i have the same warped sense of logic.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Mindy :flower:

Mrs Miggins thats good logic, your bound to get a bfp when you are ready for AF! I stocked up on pads just before I got mine!


----------



## too_scared

hi :)


----------



## hopeithappens

mrs m - im liking the logic i did that just b4 i got my bfp with ds, i thought well if the witch is gona come im gona b well prepared so bought the biggest box i cd find :haha:

got my fingers and toes and everything tightly crossed for everyone waiting to test 

hi everyone :hi:

im gona b lost over the next few days as ds knocked my laptop off the settee and broke the charger, i borrowed 1 from ohs mam but she wants it back today, and i cant order 1 til tomorrow then gota wait 4it to get here, no bnb :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> i am sorry you had to have so many needles :( i am perfectly fine with needles and blood but my husband is like you. he was very brave to sit in the room with my when i was going though my mc and getting blood drawn. i am sorry you had to get used to it :(

:) I kinda figure that like you were saying with the throwing up bit, needles are something that pretty much comes with the being pregnant territory, so it's good for me to get better with them. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> And we have power! Thank god I was freezing!

YAY for having power back!! :happydance: Love your AF logic btw! :)



hopeithappens said:


> im gona b lost over the next few days as ds knocked my laptop off the settee and broke the charger, i borrowed 1 from ohs mam but she wants it back today, and i cant order 1 til tomorrow then gota wait 4it to get here, no bnb :(

How frustrating!! I hope you get it faster then expected once you get it ordered!

AFM, I just started spotting.... so we'll see if that continues and becomes AF or not. It's vastly different then what I remember with my MC cycle. I remember a tiny bit of bright red blood and this is old gooey looking brownish creamy stuff.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Miggins said:


> TS the jury is out with shellac in pregnancy. The shellac is probably ok but I am more wary of the acetone you need to remove it. I'd rather use normal polish tbh. Acetone fumes are terrible.
> Loz how bloody insensitive. What a stupid, stupid woman.
> In other news, I have just bought a box of tampax. Just because my warped logic makes me think that is going to make me more likely to be pregnant. :dohh:
> And we have power! Thank god I was freezing!

Yeh that worried me too, so I waited until they were peeling off, bad for nails, good for baby lol.

My friend is pg (32 weeks) and has done hers the whole way through. I think it's like other things whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

After losses you are naturally more cautious I think. Mindy's story of how she chose her username got me wondering, why did everyone else chose what they chose? Mrs Miggins was a character in the tv show Blackadder and it was a nickname we had for Edie when she was a little baby. Mrs Miggins herself was actually a pox ridden hag so not the best choice of name with hindsight. For either of us :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I picked Lozdi because that was my nickname since I was a baby. Mum calls me Loz now, seemed an appropriate user name for me! My name is actually Laura, but Loz is just so easy to type! I felt that although I didn't want my real name as my user name, it needed to be something that is 'me' anyway, so what better than my nickname. :flower:

I am now trying to remember the character of Mys Miggins haha I used to love watching Blackadder!


----------



## Emum

My DD is called Emily, and so for years I have been known IRL as Emily's mum. Emum is just a shortening of that. DS2 is Edward though, so maybe I should in fact be E2mum!


----------



## ickle pand

Pand is a family nickname. I think it came from Amanda Panda. I get called Pand, Pandy, Panda bear, Panda pops, Pandora etc by different people. Ickle is because I'm only 5'2" :)


----------



## too_scared

i love hearing about how you guys chose your usernames :) it is nice to know a little more about you ladies :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hehehe! I love blackadder! It's always fun to hear why everyone chooses their screen name. :)

I'm a huge Los Angeles Dodgers (baseball team) fan. So huge into it that I carry a Dodgers version of a cabbage patch kid doll! So one year, a couple of the Dodgers players nicknamed me the Dodgers Cabbage Patch Kid Lady, and dodgercpkl is just that but shortened. :D


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good to see you Emum. I hope you did conceive last night! That would be fab! Yes American sizes are two smaller than ours. I was devastated years ago when I discovered that as I thought I was fitting nicely into some size 8 Donna Karan combats that turned out to be a 12 :dohh:
> We've had some bad news, marks sister is in hospital with a brain tumour :-(

Sorry to hear about your sil Mrs Mig. My OH mum had a brain tumour about 4 years ago, a maningeoma (of something like that), she had a moment where she forgot who my OH and i were are and had a funny turn at supermarket. They operated on her and removed it and she made an excellent recovery.

She has no problems at all now

x


----------



## pinksmarties

love hearing about the names. Unfortunately I don't have anything interesting about mine and would actually prefer to eat orange smarties if there was no other type of chocolate about!! I think I just picked it off the top of my head one day ages ago when thinking of a user name for something else. That and I like pink.

mrsmig - good idea. I bought loads of stuff in Nov, moon cups (still never used them), cbfm sticks, opks and got my bfp so I hope this will be the same for you.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS- just remembered what I was going to write. I can't imagine having a phobia of vomiting and I hope you escape pg without but ms even without :sick: is really evil too, especially when its all day. Sometimes I would give anything to be sick and maybe feel better afterwards but it doesn't really work like that, like it might with a hangover!


----------



## pinksmarties

Forgot to add - And amzingly the 12 week referral has come through to the hospital. One good thing about working there and having access to the appointment screens. I might have to wait and see what come through the post though as it looks like I have 2 appointments one 8th May and then 14th May for the scan so not sure what is happening there so will just have to see what actually comes through the post as maybe the first isn't really an appointment (even though it does have a timeattached) I don't know.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope thank you so much for that, that has made me feel loads better. 
Living hearing about all the names! 
Loz, Mrs Miggins was the woman who owned the pie shop. 
TS your symptoms sound fab although I sincerely hope you have a non sicky pregnancy.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling a bit crap tonight. The mild cramps have moved up to medium ones and I feel bloated. I had a nice bath which helped a bit (not my usually scalding hot one though, i want any eggy in there to be incubated not cooked) and I'm going to head to bed to watch telly shortly. 

DH asked if my cramps were because my period was due, told him it wasn't due for another week and he said "you'll be starting with all the pregnancy tests then will you?" lol!


----------



## fayewest

Too scared - I love the idea of having a stage, when I was a little girl we used to put on shows for my parents, such a show off, I would have loved that, but I understand wanting to get rid of it if its taking up too much space.

I cant wait to get the stairs in, we have decided to throw money at the house to get it finished, we are so close to being there I cant wait!!

Can I share some lovely news? My sisters friend has been trying to get pregnant for 8 years(!) She has undergone 3 unsuccessful free rounds of IVF and had resigned herself to the fact that it might not happen for her. A few BB and facebook friends all clubbed together for an extra round of IVF for her (how amazing is that) and 3 weeks before her appointment she found out she was pregnant naturally ... Such brilliant news ;0) xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - my cramps were pretty strong from the start and it has only been the last few weeks or so that things have calmed down. I re-looked at my FF chart and I marked down cramps (which I differentiated from dull pelvic ache that I sometimes put) from 7dpo onwards. I would so love for all of you to get your bfp's


----------



## fayewest

When I say close ... we havnt done any skirting boards/finished the spare room nor chosen any soft furnishings ... But the house will finally feel like a home, I cant wait x


----------



## pinksmarties

oh faye - that is such lovely news!! Hell, I am an emotional wreck atm!!

Yay for getting the stairs in soon. As for skirting, thats minor compared to it feeling more like a house than a shell.


----------



## lindblum

faye that is so lovely, what nice caring friends she has :)


----------



## ickle pand

Faye that is lovely! What generous friends she has. I wonder if they'll let her keep the money to spoil the baby with lol! Glad to hear the house is coming on well too. 

Ooo that's cool pink. I hope it is a beany settling in, in there and not just random cramps.


----------



## Dani Rose

My user name is just my name. I'm actually married now so have another last name, keeping both as I love Rose so much ;-)

Pink smarties the orange are my FAvs!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Faye - That's amazing news!! Congrats to her and how lovely to have such wonderful people in her life!


----------



## too_scared

ickle! that sounds SO promising!! 

faye, that is so wonderful. brought tears to my eyes. what fantastic people and what awesome news to get pg naturally! oh! also, i can post you the stage when we take it out if you want! ;)

thank you ladies for all the sympathy over my "issue". i am sure i will get through it but it sure feels nice that so many people are hoping i don't get sick! my mom told me she was nauseous for 5 months, most of the whole day, with me but not vomiting. i don't want to feel sick all day either. but, you know, i will take what i get as long as i get a baby at the end!

i hope you all have a good night :)


----------



## fayewest

Really lovely isent it, she offered the money back to my sister and she basically said exactly that 'spoil your lovely baby with it' She is 5 months now, she didnt tell anyone at all and basically hid away for months ;0)

I cant wait till I can walk downstairs with bare feet and help myself to lovely food in the kitchen, we have been surviving on 1 pot meals and take aways, not been much fun really. Thanks for the positive vibes

Orange smarties are my fave too, I am majorly craving sweets atm and the new house is miles away from any shops, we dont have anything sweet in. Damn it!

Faye is my real name, and Faye West will be my pen name of my first novel, when its finished.

Actually Mr P just offered to drive me to the shops ... yipppeee back in a bit x


----------



## too_scared

oooh faye! what do you write? i LOVE reading. i can't wait to read your first book :)

what a great dh you have :)


----------



## fayewest

Too scared - I have written a great deal and finished very little ;0) I am writing a series of childrens books at the moment, but also working on a female fiction about a best friend divorce (emotions loosely based on the fall out I had with my best friend last year - positive out of a negative and all that)

The shop was closed so I am ashamed to admit that I caved in an got an ice cream from maccyD's, dont normally eat there but I was desperate and its lovely x


----------



## fayewest

Did anyone watch - Horizon The truth about Exercise? Just watched it on iPlayer, really interesting ;0) ... basically says that we all need to do alot less exercise, just super high intensity, less even than interval training. Sprints for me tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No I didn't but that sounds interesting. Did anyone see the Louis Theroux programme on autistic children? It was brilliant. Really honest, didn't sugar coat anything but showed these children exactly as they are.
Girlinyork on another thread mentioned me in a post and her auto correct changed my name to Mrs Muffins. I wish it was Mrs Muffins now :haha:
Faye that is such good news and what fantastic friends.


----------



## fayewest

ps ... I think my husband would kill me if we had a stage in the house, be great fun though ;0)


----------



## too_scared

haha! my husband is the one in my house who likes the stage! i am more of a wallflower. 

i read a lot of youth or young adult books. right now i am reading inheritance, book four in the eragon series (maybe the last one? i don't know, he originally said 3 books) 

mmmm, muffins :)


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. I'm a bit excited about this mornings temp. I hope it's not a fluke. I caved and tested but it's a bfn. Still very early days though.

Eta - think I'm getting a cold sore :( Its a good job it's now in the 2WW rather than the mating season I suppose. Plus DH has a sore lip after getting a bump on his lower lip treated with liquid nitrogen. So I'm not missing out on kisses lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm liking that chart a LOT Ickle!! Hope the cold sore is a good sign too. My temp dropped but only very slightly, not enough to spoil my chart.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Both of you ladies have nice looking charts! Now hopefully I can continue the streak and have a nice temp rise tomorrow! :D The spotting lasted only that one time and I haven't seen it since, so we'll see what that means. I've also been having light cramps and general achiness most of the night as well...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope this is your month Dodger! Bfn here as well even though I'm giving myself line eye staring at the damn thing. Hopefully I can hold off testing now for a few days but we will see. I'm now thinking I'm out to be honest. I had nausea last time by this point.


----------



## ickle pand

Out at 8DPO - don't be daft woman!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

In my defence I always decide at 7 or 8 dpo that I'm out and I'm always right!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> In my defence I always decide at 7 or 8 dpo that I'm out and I'm always right!

Until that time when you're wrong Mrs Miggins, and hopefully we can all say 'I told you so' :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah but that's just a co-incidence, there's nothing to say you're not pregnant this cycle. If it was me saying I was out at 8DPO, you'd tell me I'm being daft :) 

I understand the need to protect yourself in case this cycle is a bust though. I'm trying so hard not to get excited and over think things but it's hard with the anniversary looming.


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-you are not out mrs migg 8dpo is bit early for testing.you should wait couple of days.hope you get bfp soon.fc for you
hi everyone else!
ickle-how are you?when you start testing?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We'll be here for you on anniversary day Ickle. I found it harder than the due date but again it's a bit easier once it's passed. I've got the next due date looming next cycle and that's why I'm feeling the pressure too. Plus I've said I'm having a ttc break next cycle. Although I was planning on having a break from opks, temping, cbfm, charting and everything but I will still need to know when I ovulate for my last set of progesterone bloods so I'm going to have to do something. Maybe just opks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And thanks everyone. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Mohini. How are you? I tested this morning and got a BFN but I'm only 7DPO so I expected that. 

Thanks Mrs Mig. What would I do without you ladies? I feel ok now but who knows how I'll feel on the actual day. The due date was quite hard for me, but I did feel a relief once it had passed. If I get pregnant this cycle, the baby will be due a year and 2 days after the last one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's spooky, my friend at work who gave me the cbfm is now 21 weeks and her due date is August 31st, one year and 2 days after the due date of her mmc last february.


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Hello Mohini. How are you? I tested this morning and got a BFN but I'm only 7DPO so I expected that.
> 
> Thanks Mrs Mig. What would I do without you ladies? I feel ok now but who knows how I'll feel on the actual day. The due date was quite hard for me, but I did feel a relief once it had passed. If I get pregnant this cycle, the baby will be due a year and 2 days after the last one.

today bfn may be too early testing reason.keep testing.my best wishes with you.good luck


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that is spooky Mrs Mig!

Thanks Mohini. I'll definitely keep testing until AF or a BFP :)

I'm so tired today. I just can't shake it off. I had a few late nights this week but last night I had my tea, watched telly for an hour, had a bath and then went to bed at 10.30, so I don't know why I'm so tired.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm the same Ickle. Shattered. Got my first actual, proper 40 minutes without stopping 5k run this afternoon and I've got to find the energy from somewhere! And before that I've got to gallop into town and back to get Edie to playgroup. I did run before work yesterday, then worked till 8pm and didn't get to bed till gone midnight, got to sleep about 1 cos I heard the shipping forecast and woke up before 6 to temp at 6. So that's why I'm knackered!


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like you've got a good reason for being knackered! So glad it's nearly the weekend.

DH has just text me to say he's taking the afternoon off as TOIL because it's quiet there today. Wish I could do that! Hope he does something helpful like put on some washing and do the dishes and not just play xbox all afternoon.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh well.. I woke up to bright red spotting, so I'm kinda thinking AF is on her way... I guess we'll see what the rest of the day brings, but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore. :(


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: dodger


----------



## too_scared

good morining (afternoon!) ladies :) 

ickle that temp looks awesome! and a cold sore is a great symptom. i got a cold sore with my last bfp. 

your charts are looks great, ladies. 

dodger, so sorry af might be on her way :hugs:

hi mohini! i was just wondering about you yesterday. how are you?

i got another bad temp today :( i didn't wake up sick last night (thank goodness!!) but i woke up at 3 am and didn't sleep well after that. woke up for the last time at 5:40 and then temped at 6:50. if that happens again should i just temp at 5:40 and then again at 6:50? 

i am starting to get really discouraged with temping. i feel like if i can't sleep it will never be accurate so i won't really know what is going on. 

i am also getting discouraged because i am looking at my dpo's now and comparing them to what i was feeling my bfp cycle and it is not looking good. :( maybe i am just jumping the gun. feeling sad today.


----------



## ickle pand

TS - just temp at 5.40 if it happens again and you can correct that temp. No point in temping at 6.50 because you'd been awake for over an hour at that point. 

Try not to get too stressed with temping. I know that the stress of making sure you hit all the criteria can then make you wake up too early/in the middle of the night etc. It doesn't matter so much in the 2WW anyway. Charting is mostly to confirm ov. Lots of women stop after 7DPO to stop them obsessing. I'm not one of them though lol!

I know it's not easy but try not to compare your BFP cycle. Not every pregnancy is the same - you could get pregnant 10 times and have a different experience each time.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

TS- you reallt can't compare charts, even with the feature in FF to looka t charts similar they neverlooked anything alike, pg or not. I was the same as you regards temping, I used to wake at all times especially in the beginning or the 2ww. I just took my temp and adjusted it on FF although I did have times when I woke a few times not kowing which one to use. :hugs:

Ickle/mrsmig - so no early bfp's yet and definately don't coount yourself out when your temps are looking so nice!!

Didger - :hugs: really hope it isn't AF on her way

Hi mohini - I hope you are okay, I know this month you are trying a natural cycle, sending lots of love.


----------



## too_scared

thank you ladies :)

i don't know what is going on with me today :S haha!

i am not stressing about temping at the right time because i know i have my alarm set and i have been doing well with it so far. it is just the last few days i haven't been able to sleep. i don't know why i am waking up. if i wake up early tomorrow i will temp then. thanks! 

i will try really hard to stop comparing too. i know no 2 pregnancies are the same, it is just hard not to compare. 

how are you today, pink?


----------



## Dani Rose

Girls sorry I've not been around. So busy trying to pack etc for our trip. Away into town to sort dollars out etc.

Omg this is the worst AF ever!! Worse than the mc... Day 2 of heavy heavy bleeding. Soaked through a super tampon and a maternity pad within an hour :(

Hopefully get on tonight as we leave first thing xxx


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> haha! my husband is the one in my house who likes the stage! i am more of a wallflower.
> 
> i read a lot of youth or young adult books. right now i am reading inheritance, book four in the eragon series (maybe the last one? i don't know, he originally said 3 books)
> 
> mmmm, muffins :)

The 4th book it out?? I must get it!! I love the eragon books! 

I have everything crossed for some bfp's in the next few days!

Feeling pretty wretched physically today, massive headache and I just feel sort of 'wrong' so mum is coming with me to fetch the boys because I'm not feeling steady on my feet. 

Addicted to hot pitta bread with melted butter. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Dani the AF I had before my bfp was the heaviest I have ever had, and as much of a pain in the backside it was, I do believe it was healthy and gave my lining a good sort out so it could accommodate the eggy that is now kicking me all over the place! (Kicks me right in the cervix alot and blimey that feels weird!)


----------



## Dani Rose

Oooooh yay that's good to know! How long did it last? Was it a natural cycle after? I wanted to take soy but don't think I should this months.

Omg I love hot pita with dairylea mmmm


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Dani I hope this will be the worst of it and then it will be much lighter for you going away. I know some of the other ladies said the 1st/2nd Af was worse than mc so this is probably normal, although horrible.


----------



## ickle pand

Mmmm I love hot pittas with butter. Also good cut into strips with humous. Stupid boring diet lol!

I've been forward planning for my birthday - I sent DH this link because I want one for my birthday instead of a cake. Not sure which flavour, they all look amazing. https://www.englishcheesecake.com/


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - I had a really heavy cycle a few months ago to the point I even wondered if I was m/c again but I do feel like it did me good because I'd been having very light AF's up till then.


----------



## too_scared

those cakes look super yummy, ickle! i hope he gets you one :) 

lozdi, we got the book around christmas time. :) i hope you feel better soon!

dani, my first af after my mc was my heaviest af too. painful for the first day and really heavy on the second day. clots too :(

i think that i am having a sad day today because i just realized i would have been 20 weeks this sunday :( and, i ov'd exactly 2 months to the day that my mc started. :( too many things lining up this time because i was planning to test for the first time on sunday. 

i broke down today and tested. bfn. too early, right?!? :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Dani Rose said:


> Oooooh yay that's good to know! How long did it last? Was it a natural cycle after? I wanted to take soy but don't think I should this months.
> 
> Omg I love hot pita with dairylea mmmm

It lasted a full 7 days, it started exactly 4 weeks after the medical for the mmc. All I was taking was boots conception support multi vits. I started EPO when I got AF but stopped it at about CD14, didn't notice a difference in cm. After that AF, I O'd on CD20 and had extremely epic sex twice that day, and had unexplained sickness on 9 dpo, and a bfp on 11 dpo after a very negative hpt on 10 dpo. After the BD on CD20 I spent ages with my legs in the air and somehow managed to make it look as if I was just relaxing after the deed lol, kind of ended up in a legs up situation so just rested them on the back of the sofa, then OH got his second wind and I stayed legs up lol I do believe it was a swimmer from that session that conquered my egg!

As if my egg knows I am discussing him, he just booted me in the cervix again :dohh: Thanks, Lil Fella! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

For some reason I thought you got your bfp earlier than that Loz at 9 or 10 dpo. 
5k completed, along with 2 gallops to town and back for playgroup. I'm now shamelessly allowing Joe to entertain his little sister while I try to get some energy to cook tea!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I love the Eragon series too!!

Dani - that sounds awful! I hope what the other ladies are saying is right and that it's a good cleansing one for you.

AFM, I'm going ahead and calling today CD1... It's only 815am here but 3 very visibly bloody wipes in 3 toilet visits have me convinced that this is flow and not just spotting. :( I hate this.


----------



## Lozdi

Nope, 11 dpo, but with a 25 miu/ml test so probably could have had a bfp at 10 dpo if I had been using more sensitive tests. I should have known at 9 dpo really, because I was so ill that morning but not for long enough to have been a bug. I got implantation sickness and runs instead of IB :dohh: I was so convinced I was out I had a beer on the evening of 10 dpo! 

Sorry about AF dodger :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies xxx
Dodge Sorry bout af xx
Dani my first af was soooo heavy and usually so light hope it calms down abit for your hols xx

Mrs mig still early your chart still looking fab my god where do you get your energy from xx
Ickle chart looking great cold sore good sign xx

Lozdi kick in the cervix sounds ouchie xxx hope you feel better soon x

Hi to everybody else xx


----------



## too_scared

darn... back pain and cramps... :( i hope it is a good sign.


----------



## kelly1973

ts fingers crossed it is xxxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

ts - I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha I remember a great hoof in the cervix taking my breath away once! Can't wait to feel it again. 
Dodger damn and blast :-( I have a protocol for cd1...


----------



## too_scared

sorry af showed up, dodger :( this is a fresh new start and sometimes that is just what someone needs. 

(this is your first af after your mc, isn't it?)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dodger damn and blast :-( I have a protocol for cd1...

My current protocol is to cry in the corner and have a pity party. :cry:

Oh well... digging around for the good in this is that at least my body is continuing to work... just not how I'd like it to. The short LP worries me, but I'm glad that my over all cycles are trending down in length... at least so far. 

It's times like these that I wish my cycle was normal so that I could just stop temping and know approximately when I ovulated anyway. Oh wait... I wish that pretty much all the time. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> sorry af showed up, dodger :( this is a fresh new start and sometimes that is just what someone needs.
> 
> (this is your first af after your mc, isn't it?)

Nope. This is my 2nd. It might be cleansing... I don't know. I'm just pretty ... frustrated at the moment. :(


----------



## too_scared

i'm sorry :( i remembered your cycle being long so that is why i thought it was the first one. i guess your body is still righting itself. hopefully this af will fix all and this cycle will bring you your sticky bean!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yep, my protocol involves wine, pâté and a massive pity party. I was also going to say what you said about hopefully your cycles levelling off a bit but wasn't sure if that would make you feel better or not :shrug:
Anyway have a :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

@ts - I hope so. My first cycle was even longer... But then I'm a pcos sufferer and before the mc had no natural cycles for 16 months. So all of this is trial and error and seeing what it all brings. I'm not very good at patience.... especially after nearly 2 years. :(

@Mrs Miggins - it doesn't make me feel better, but I'm trying really hard to think positively and that was all I could think of... It still isn't saving me from the pity party funk that I'm in though. :( Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## too_scared

i'm sorry :hugs: i hope you feel a little better soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just been brushing my teeth and my gum started pouring with blood! I know bleeding gums are a symptom but 8dpo is maybe a little early for that particular side effect?


----------



## too_scared

i don't know if it is too early but i am excited for you!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I had no idea that was a symptom! I remember having a lot of bleeding gums a while back... now I'm wondering if that was during my mc cycle! That would explain why I haven't had issues since then...

I hope it's a great sign for you Mrs M!! :)


----------



## kelly1973

i had def bleeding gums great sign mrs m fingers xed


----------



## ickle pand

Got another good temp this morning. Test was a bfn. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle your chart looks FAB now. Better than mine, my temps on its way back down again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Definite bfn this morning. I have to say I'm losing hope for this cycle really. I'm really ready for my month off, getting my last set of bloods done and seeing what the doctor says. Trouble is she seems very keen on pushing me towards iui which at this present time we can't afford.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Awww.... :( I'm still holding out hope! 9 dpo is still early and your temps are still looking fab! I'm rooting for bfp's for both of you. 

AF is definitely here and being obnoxious as usual. Ya know, come to think of it, my last af was pretty short and sweet. So maybe this IS a cleansing one. Hopefully this next cycle will be shorter yet, BUT with a longer LP... much MUCH longer! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I do hope so Dodger. You have been through so much that I so want you to get that bfp. 
And you know what? I might have spoken too soon. It's sooooo faint and wouldn't show up in a picture and it may well be an evap or even line eye but I'm starting to think there may be something on that test. A normal person wouldn't be able to see it. They would say it was negative and chuck it in the bin but I think I can see something.


----------



## ickle pand

Your chart still looks good mrs mig. What's the reason for the open circle though? I hope that line is the start of something. I left my test sitting in the bathroom. Going to have another look at it as soon as DH lets go of me. He's a cuddly sleeper lol!

I had a vivid dream but it wasn't about babies, it was more about my SIL having a hysterectomy and running round this huge house that was full of people trying to find my brother. I kept meeting people who turned out to be cousins or long lost brothers of my brothers friends.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I woke up early. I temped at 5.35 again and it gave me an open circle. Some mornings my thermometer seems to take ages to bleep and today it bleeped really quickly. I nodded off again and temped again at around 6.45 but it was quite a bit lower. Has anyone else seen the new detailed analysis thing on the FF app?
Good luck with your bin raking Ickle :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies sorry I have been AWOL, returned to work and OH has work too (we only have one car) so I have been picking him up and dropping him off too. Have been lurking when I have had chance.

Dani my first af was awful full of cramps and really heavy I feel for you hun.

Dodger so sorry the witch arrived.

Fingers crossed for all the tww ladies.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM. I got a nice dark very positive opk last night and peak on cbfm yesterday morning and of course this morning. Typically OH was tired and DD is not well so we did not dtd last night as I would have hoped to do. I woke OH up before his alarm this morning though. DTD timing is not good but not holding out much hope anyway. Least I will have a heads up as to when the witch should arrive.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If you got a positive yesterday and dtd today then you've given it a good shot Debzie. Will you try again tonight?


----------



## ickle pand

Test is still stark white now that it's dried. 33 points on the pregnancy monitor today. 

I like the new detailed analysis thing mrs mig. It's cool.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've abandoned the pregnancy monitor. Keep looking at that damned test. It doesn't help that Edie is still in bed. I need to get her up to keep me busy!


----------



## debzie

Yeah will try and dtd tonight if OH is not to tired again DD is better today so least I wont have a poorly girl to contend with. I am still testing positive on hpts really faint squinter lines so guess I am proof that you can have a LH surge with hcg still in your system. Another reason why I am not getting my hopes up. CBFM went straight from low to peak as well think thats because I have had a lh line from when I started.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We've got a poorly girl too. first week back at playgroup and she's full of it. Going to have a quick trip to the library this morning and then while she naps I'm going to get stuck into the ironing to try and take my mind off that line.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mig its still early i really do hope its a positive.

Ickle chart looks fab

Hi everybody else

afm ladies i have a question i got two negative opk thurs then at 9.00pm thurs i got a plus on clear blue dtd that night(yes ladies you read that right i goddam did lol) then fri morn got a plus in morning then neg that night but dtd again fri night and opk today negative so did i dtd enough.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a definite bfp girls 2 pink lines straight away on my frer 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e76758c2.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a definite bfp girls 2 pink lines straight away on my frer
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e76758c2.jpg

aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mrs m im in tears the best news ever yessssssssssssssssss xxxxxxxxx:happydance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## ickle pand

Yay yay yay!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## Emum

Excellent news mrs M. Have a big fat cheesy grin to match your BFP.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a definite bfp girls 2 pink lines straight away on my frer
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e76758c2.jpg

Oh my goodness!! Woohoo! :flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Keep calm! Whats your next step? :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

I have already replied, and I am in such happy tears that I can't see to write this!! OMG OMG this is such fantastic news! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

Oh my god Mrs Miggins!!!! Congratulations!!!! You are having an early jan bebe!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks! Next step Loz is to buy some decaf tea bags. Drinking full strength right now but I need it! 
Now I have the do I/don't I baby aspirin question. 
Also I have the progesterone issue to address. I think I need to go and see my doctor next week and see what she recommends. Heart Tree from the RMC and PAL after recurrent losses has sent me over a load of progesterone suppositories so I need to decide if I ought to take those. Anybody any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Kelly I reckon you have it covered!


----------



## hopeithappens

just thought id catch up while at my parents today and glad i did 

YEY!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Congrats mrs m


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> I hope this is your month Dodger! Bfn here as well even though I'm giving myself line eye staring at the damn thing. Hopefully I can hold off testing now for a few days but we will see. I'm now thinking I'm out to be honest. I had nausea last time by this point.




Mrs Miggins said:


> In my defence I always decide at 7 or 8 dpo that I'm out and I'm always right!

Just had to remind you of what you said yesterday ;)


----------



## lindblum

mrsm CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! brilliant news! x


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> I had a vivid dream but it wasn't about babies, it was more about my SIL having a hysterectomy and running round this huge house that was full of people trying to find my brother. I kept meeting people who turned out to be cousins or long lost brothers of my brothers friends.

Vivid dreams can be a pregnancy sign so that's a good thing! lol



debzie said:


> AFM. I got a nice dark very positive opk last night and peak on cbfm yesterday morning and of course this morning. Typically OH was tired and DD is not well so we did not dtd last night as I would have hoped to do. I woke OH up before his alarm this morning though. DTD timing is not good but not holding out much hope anyway. Least I will have a heads up as to when the witch should arrive.

Woot! Sounds like you got it covered nicely!




debzie said:


> Yeah will try and dtd tonight if OH is not to tired again DD is better today so least I wont have a poorly girl to contend with. I am still testing positive on hpts really faint squinter lines so guess I am proof that you can have a LH surge with hcg still in your system. Another reason why I am not getting my hopes up. CBFM went straight from low to peak as well think thats because I have had a lh line from when I started.

Oh that has GOT to be frustrating... but I have to wonder if that didn't happen to my mom too. She swears she was having ms with me within 2 weeks of her mc.



kelly1973 said:


> afm ladies i have a question i got two negative opk thurs then at 9.00pm thurs i got a plus on clear blue dtd that night(yes ladies you read that right i goddam did lol) then fri morn got a plus in morning then neg that night but dtd again fri night and opk today negative so did i dtd enough.

I think you did!



Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a definite bfp girls 2 pink lines straight away on my frer
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e76758c2.jpg

OMG OMG OMG! I knew you had to be this cycle!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Not sure about the progesterone, I think had mine not come back okay I might have been tempted but definitely seeing the GP makes sense for you in that regard. I am sure others with more experience might help you out there. As for the aspirin there seems to be so much evidence that it can help and at the least won't do any harm as so many FS prescribe as 'just in case' when all other tests have come back okay. I took that attitude after the EPU giving me 5mg folic acid (might be worth asking GP about that too) on 'it can't hurt' basis. No one so far has batted an eyelid at me taking aspirin although I am still waiting on the letter(s) from the hospital as I think I may have to see the consultant (the one who did my eric) before the scan. This is just a guess going by the appointment records showing up on my system at work.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> I hope this is your month Dodger! Bfn here as well even though I'm giving myself line eye staring at the damn thing. Hopefully I can hold off testing now for a few days but we will see. I'm now thinking I'm out to be honest. I had nausea last time by this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> In my defence I always decide at 7 or 8 dpo that I'm out and I'm always right!Click to expand...
> 
> Just had to remind you of what you said yesterday ;)Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. I'll see what the doc said and what last weeks tests bring. 
Everybody thank you for the lovely wishes. 
Dodger, Debzie, I was still getting sickness a couple of weeks after my last miscarriage too. Even though my hpt went negative fairly quickly (I'm not sure exactly when though) 
Now I need to do the ironing. 
I'm watching snooker and the Master of Ceremonies said "it's time to get the boys on the baize", you can imagine what I thought he was going to say :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and thanks for that Ickle! I'll be expecting a told you so from Faye as well! Didn't think it would be this soon though. 
RIGHT *rubs hands* who's next!!? Ickle, TS come on I'm rooting for you!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - Go girl!! You most definitely have it covered this month going by your +ve opks and DTD twice (yay!!)

Debzie - you too. Most of the times I ovulated on the day of the second peak so if you dtd this morning then that should stand you in good stead!

Ickle - I never got my bfp till 10/11dpo so don't worry about today's bfn. Your chart is still looking hot!


----------



## ickle pand

You inspired me to retest but still nothing. I even did a CB digi too lol! Seeing "not pregnant" is still hard, even when you're expecting it.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks pink. I'm really happy with my chart. I hope it keeps looking so pretty!


----------



## Dani Rose

Oooooh we have a bfp?! Congrats mrs m!!! This is my last check in. At the airport hotel and check in is 6am for flight.

Holiday starts here :)

Af better now so might take soy tomo after all. See how things are :)

Miss you guys. Keep up the bfps :) 

Xxx back in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have fun Dani! 
And Ickle I'm with Pink your chart looks ace. Pink how long did you carry on temping for?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Does anyone know where I get low dose aspirin from? And what dose do I take?


----------



## Emum

I got mine from amazon, but I'm pretty sure you can get them OTC from Boots and most chemists but you have to ask for them as they aren't out on display.


----------



## Dani Rose

Boots have it out. Low dose 75mg x


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mig bet you cant stop smiling xxx

Ladies ff still says i havent ov yet cause my temps are poo but to be fair i havent been doing them properly so going by my plus on thurs and fri when do you think i will ov?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks I might be too late for boots but I'll try tesco.


----------



## Lozdi

Tesco sell them I got my last batch from there, they were in the isle with the rest of the painkillers etc, and are in a bright yellow box.

If I were you, I would take the progesterone starting asap, the tell your gp you need more, don't ask or they will fob you off. It won't hurt to take it, and with known progesterone issues I think its a sensible to take it!

I just got back in from a day in town. Got my youngest some new jeans as he goes through his fast, and I got some nice new shoes with silver cat faces on the toes, then we spent the afternoon in the pub where OH does sound which a lovely bunch of heavily tattoed rock people and my youngest and a boy who was already there aged about 1 ran around and made some hilarious chaos! Good times!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Loz I used to have some cat shoes! Mine were black with pink cat faces and tail at the back. 
Got the aspirin, but I don't have the progesterone yet, but I'm going to use progesterone cream. Going to book to see the doc at the end of the week. Not sure when to ring the midwife. Normally I'd wait a week or two but I want to ask a few questions, like what to do about my running and if they will offer me any extra monitoring due to my history (I expect the answer to that will be NO). 
Meant to running a 5k race next weekend. I may just keep it to a steady plod. Which is pretty much my level anyway.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think if you have been doing exercise prior to bfp then you should be okay. I think they tell you to avoid doing anything new and strenuous if you haven't been doing it for a while. 

Can you contact you EPU direct for early scans?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I doubt it. They wouldn't even let me ring them myself for a scan when I was miscarrying last time I had to have a gp referral.


----------



## Emum

I'd be careful about starting progesterone supplementation if you can't be sure you will have a continuous supply for the first 3 months Mrs M. When I had it after my IUI, they were extremely careful to wean me off it very slowly after the first 3 months, as the advice then was that suddenly stopping taking it could trigger a loss. You could always make an appointment with the GP and say you have been using it since Ov and need more, and see whether they will write a script. If they do, then you could start it and if they refuse maybe leave well alone?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hmm, I see what you mean. Problem is I have had bloods taken at 7dpo to test for progesterone. I think she has sent me a lot. It would be fab if the doc would just prescribe it but I don't know if she will.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I'd be careful about starting progesterone supplementation if you can't be sure you will have a continuous supply for the first 3 months Mrs M. When I had it after my IUI, they were extremely careful to wean me off it very slowly after the first 3 months, as the advice then was that suddenly stopping taking it could trigger a loss. You could always make an appointment with the GP and say you have been using it since Ov and need more, and see whether they will write a script. If they do, then you could start it and if they refuse maybe leave well alone?

Good point I didn't think of that. What if you say you started taking it when you got the bfp instead of from O?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a thought. She might be cross though!!!


----------



## Lozdi

So what if she is cross!! The worst she can do is give you a little bit of a telling off for starting it unprescribed! I know how difficult docs can be, so saying your already on it might be the only way to get it prescribed. You have to do all you can to feel sane with this pregnancy, and if you feel you should be on extra progesterone you should fight for it. Just don't let slip that you haven't started it, or they may well talk their way out of prescribing it.

I had a small quandry about starting low dose asprin, but then I had the thought- what if this pregnancy was to go wrong and I didn't take the asprin, would I blame myself? I think if I had a known progesterone issue, I'd feel the same about supplements. 

I have been reading the incompetent cervix thread lately and interestingly progesterone is sometimes prescribed for IC. Off topic I know, but I found that bit of info interesting.


----------



## lindblum

dani hope you have a great time x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She is sending me 100 200mg suppositories. So if I take one a day I will have plenty to see me till 12 weeks.


----------



## too_scared

OH MY GOSH!!!!! what fantastic news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

see what happens when i go out of town for the day, how much i miss!! wow!! i am SO happy for you mrs. m!!! :hugs:

ickle, your chart is still looking good!

have a great vacation, Dani!

i hope everyone is well. 

i had another wacko temp again today. but, i temped at 6:15 when i woke up. it was 98.4 (darn thermometer only does F). when i used the temp adjuster it changed it to 98.52. so, do i keep it at 6:15 with the new temp or do i change the time too? i usually temp at 6:50. when i put in the new temp and the regular time i get a closed circle. i just don't know, that is a huge jump. i just don't know...

it turns out Shawn (dh) has a bigger poas addiction than i do! haha! i broke down and tested yesterday even though i knew it was too early and wasn't planning to test this morning. well, he wanted me too (bfn :() and when we were out shopping he wanted me to get more tests. so, now i have frer's. haha! he really badly wants a baby too. 

have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks TS! Test in the morning with the frer! Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Your chart looks good TS. Fingers crossed those FRERs have 2 lines. Might have to buy some myself :)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks so much, ladies :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wouldn't it be ACE if we all got bfp's?


----------



## too_scared

that was be so awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

i have a question for the ladies taking baby aspirin. i remember someone mentioning that they had heart palpitations and that is why they decided to start the low dose aspirin. when did your palpitations start? i don't even know if i am pg or not yet but i have been having random palpitations for the past few days. i don't know if it could be pg related or if i am just crazy... haha! what do you think?


----------



## ickle pand

That would be very cool! 

Not going to happen today though - another stark white test here :(


----------



## Emum

:( ickle. I'm too scared to start testing yet, but no symptoms here at all, not even usual pre-AF ones I normally get in the last week of the 2ww, so am mostly managing to put it to the back of my mind.


----------



## ickle pand

I wish I was like that! I can't stop myself from testing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't have many symptoms! I still don't. I only got 15 points this month! Boo for the bfn Ickle. What test did you use?


----------



## ickle pand

I just used a 10miu IC. Not going to use any others unless I get an evap or something. Don't want to waste those precious tests :) I want to get some FRERs but I think I have enough in my arsenal just now lol.


----------



## ickle pand

I've got 40 points so far but I think they say over 80 is an indicator that you could be pregnant.


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies

Ickle when I got my bfp last I only had 70+ points cannot remember now less than the cycle before. The only indicator looking back was that I got watery cm after ov which I rarely get. It is still early. 

Well my ovulation pains have gone when I woke up this morning so I think yesterday was O day. DTD twice yesterday and again this morning just for good measure.


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed debz looks like were tww buddies xxxxxx

How you feeling mrs miggs

Ickle i think i remenber loz getting a bfn on 10 dpo then bfp on 11 dpo so still in with chance fingers crossed for you


----------



## debzie

yeah Kelly looks like we are in this together new moon ovulation hope that is a good thing. I still have pregnancy symptoms from the mmc so no point in symptom spotting but I know I will lol. Good luck. x


----------



## kelly1973

with mrs miggs good news and ickles chart luck is on our side xxx


----------



## elm

So happy for you Mrs M :hugs: xxx may have shed a few happy tears when I saw your ticker as I was trying to catch up and not race towards the end of the pages I had to read to see if there were any bfps I'd missed!!! How amazing, I hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy :D HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: x

Lots of :dust: to ickle and ts (hope I didn't miss anyone?) hope you both get your bfps tomorrow!!! Would be great for you to all be pregnant and the rest of us can join you at the end of the cycle we're on!!!

Well done on getting the :spermy: there at the right time Kelly!!! 

Sorry about cd1 dodger and dani :( :hugs: 

I've been busy getting presents finished and stuff. Had a bit of a down morning yesterday as I should have been out buying baby clothes and maternity stuff in the alternate reality where my baby didn't die (also read some stupid stuff on some charity website that got to me which made it all worse), did some reiki and felt loads better though :) x

:hugs: to everyone I've missed hope you're all well x


----------



## too_scared

thank you elm :hugs:

bfn for me again this morning :( i would have been 20 weeks today. i am feeling really sad. 

i hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> thank you elm :hugs:
> 
> bfn for me again this morning :( i would have been 20 weeks today. i am feeling really sad.
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well.

*hugs* I know how you feel... I should have been about 24 weeks. 

Anton and I have to file the last of the immigration paperwork to change his greencard status from temp to permanent next month, so I was looking up the paperwork on it. First thing they list as evidence of relationship? Of course they want you to list the birth certificate of any children born to the relationship.... Just one more thing to remind me that 2 years have passed and the only thing we have to show for all of our ttc is a miscarriage. :( 

MrsM - Can't wait til you have your first scan! :)


----------



## ickle pand

too_scared said:


> thank you elm :hugs:
> 
> bfn for me again this morning :( i would have been 20 weeks today. i am feeling really sad.
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well.

I'm feeling the same today :hugs: I've had a few cries and a warm bath with a book and that's helped. I think this whole week is going to be rough for me.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> I'm feeling the same today :hugs: I've had a few cries and a warm bath with a book and that's helped. I think this whole week is going to be rough for me.

*hugs*


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> i have a question for the ladies taking baby aspirin. i remember someone mentioning that they had heart palpitations and that is why they decided to start the low dose aspirin. when did your palpitations start? i don't even know if i am pg or not yet but i have been having random palpitations for the past few days. i don't know if it could be pg related or if i am just crazy... haha! what do you think?

I can't remember if the palps started before my bfp or not, I just remember noticing I was getting really bad ones early and it worried me that my heart was having issues getting my potentially sticky blood pushed through it. Then I figured that if my heart was having a bit of trouble how would a developing placenta handle it and then started the asprin as soon as I could get my hands on some, I think I started it around week 5. Palps stopped within hours and I haven't had any since (unless I rush around too much which is normal).


----------



## too_scared

oh dodger :hugs: i am so sorry that darn paper work is asking for that. :(

ickle :hugs: i'm sorry you are feeling down too. hopefully we will both get our bfp's tomorrow so we won't have to feel miserable all week!

thank you lozdi! i appreciate you answering all my questions :)

this morning the test was bfn but i couldn't tell if there was a slight evap line or not. :( i think i was probably line eye since sometimes i would see it and sometimes i wouldn't. i had to throw it away to make myself stop staring at it!

i have been having weird pains in my lower abdomen area. i don't know what is going on. mostly it is on the left side but sometimes on the right. i am so confused. i have 48 points on ff now.


----------



## ickle pand

I've got 41 points now. Symptoms aren't as strong today.


----------



## too_scared

it is still morning here so i am not sure yet if my symptoms are not so strong yet. i was dizzy when i got up this morning and dizzy last night before i went to bed. i don't know what is going on :(

ickle, i am SO hoping you get your bfp tomorrow!

the only thing that is keeping me a little hopeful is the fact that i am not sleeping well. last time when i got my bfp i hardly slept at all. i was also super achy and sore when i lied down in bed. i am not like that now, just always waking up. 

i am still having the palpitations this morning :(


----------



## kelly1973

Hi elm good to hear from you sorry your feeling sad hugs xxxx do you think bd the right time id convinced myself i was out already.

Ts, ickle sorry you are both sad could these be symptons ts you still could get your bfp hope tomorrow brings you both bfp hugs xxx

Dodge sorry about the paperwork xxx


----------



## kelly1973

can anyone tell me where the bit on ff is where you put in symtons and how to look up the percentage you have


----------



## too_scared

thank you kelly :)

i am pretty emotional lately. maybe that is a symptom? 

also, i am having the most vivid dreams. generally i don't remember what i dream but the last week has been crazy. it is almost like i am awake and dreaming at the same time. i am constantly waking up and then it feels like i am dreaming again before i even fall asleep again. i don't feel rested at all :( i had a horrible dream this morning where i was all of a sudden thrown into a job that i had no idea about and then when i was asking for help i was belittled. i felt so awful. it is still making me upset now, 3 1/2 hours later. what the heck?!


----------



## too_scared

kelly1973 said:


> can anyone tell me where the bit on ff is where you put in symtons and how to look up the percentage you have

do you have the VIP ff? i think you only get pregnancy points when you have the VIP account.

when your chart is showing you see your calendar at the top, then the chart under, and then the ovulation detector. if you have a VIP account you also get a fertility analyzer and a pregnancy monitor. in the pregnancy monitor you get the part of ff that is currently making me crazy... :dohh:


----------



## kelly1973

arh so sorry bout your dreams thats hard you need good nights sleep poor you.

Talking of dreams dh had dream last night that we had quads wtf i hope this is a good omen xx


----------



## too_scared

oh my! 4 babies at once!! that is TOO much work. haha! i really hope it is a good omen :)


----------



## kelly1973

too_scared said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me where the bit on ff is where you put in symtons and how to look up the percentage you have
> 
> do you have the VIP ff? i think you only get pregnancy points when you have the VIP account.
> 
> when your chart is showing you see your calendar at the top, then the chart under, and then the ovulation detector. if you have a VIP account you also get a fertility analyzer and a pregnancy monitor. in the pregnancy monitor you get the part of ff that is currently making me crazy... :dohh:Click to expand...

yeah i have vip and been down to the pregnancy monitor then what do i click on lol


----------



## too_scared

you don't have to click on anything. you are only 1 dpo, right? i didn't get any points until 5 dpo. i don't think you can get any before then. because the same sign that gave me my points was what i was putting in from 1 dpo :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Ts - I too got/get heart palpitations especially in the 2ww. It sometimes can be a sign but generally I think it is the stress and anxiety of waiting for the bfp or not. I still get them occasionally now in the run up to scans/appointments etc and I am aspirin too.

Kelly - You won't get points till after 5dpo. Quad dream, oo lets hope that is a sign!

ickle -:hugs: sorry for the bfn today and feeling down. I really want this to be your month. I didn't get high numbers for my FFpoints. I think when I got my bfp it was roughly 55 (it went up after that to my max of 71) so over 80 is not necessarily the thing to aim for.

Mrsmig - still YAY!! 

hi to dodger, elm, loz, any one else I have missed


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

how are you doing today, pink?


----------



## pinksmarties

Not too bad TS, thanks. Tired as I am up at least 3 times per night to pee, and not just a trickle but full achey bladder pee's. Nausea still there but not as bad as before. Just waiting for the scan on Wednesday.


----------



## elm

Kelly I think you're in a really good chance this cycle :hugs: x

Sounds like your hormones are doing exactly what they should pink :hugs2: x


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs migg how are you today??????/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, I'm ok thanks just a fleeting visit as I'm at my mums. Not much in the way of symptoms yet apart from very bad, embarrassing horrible wind. Charming. Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning. Another BFN for me this morning. Had to discard my temp too because I'd been awake on and off for a few hours before my usual time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How is everyone today. Finally back home :)

Done 2 tests whilst I was away and both :bfn: The little bleed/show I had the other week I'm going to keep my ticker for now and test again in a week or so as if that was my AF I would be technically due around then so we shall see! Done another test this morning and again :bfn: if I was pregnant I wouldn't have gotten a :bfp: now would I?

All this is making my head hurt :hissy: I'm thinking if I haven't had anything by the 4th May I will go back to the doctors ... also going to look into vitex (I think that's what it is) which Elm mentioned to me x


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs mmm have you read back at the good news,

Sorry ickle still time though xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi MMM, welcome back. Ickle I'm so sorry it's another bfn. I'm still holding out hope. 
Elm thank you :hugs:
The knicker checking and boob prodding has started in earnest. I hoped my boobs would feel sore by now. I've got a bit of soreness in my right but nothing in my left. It worries me because with Edie my boobs were really sore straight away but with the other two they weren't sore.


----------



## mohini12

sorry MissMM and ickle got bfn today.hope you get bfp verysoon.fc for you
Afm-on cd15 today.feeling little pain in back and boobs.waiting for bfp this month


----------



## mohini12

mrs migg-i don't no why but i also felt more pain and soreness in my right boobs only.left boob hurt me less always. hope you are ok and everything going well.goodluck


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mmm how was your hols xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I'm having another bad day today but I'll just have to get on with it. At least I'm off on Friday.


----------



## Emum

Sorry for BFN ickle. HPTs arrived with the shopping today but too late for FMU. FF says my official test day is Friday. I wonder how close I can get to that without testing. No sore boobs here either which is unusual so was quietly encouraged my MRs M's post earlier.


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed emun xx


----------



## lindblum

sorry ickle for the bfn :hugs:

mrsm, i think boobies only get really sore with the first pregnancy. I could be wrong on this..
Out of the four pregnancies I've had they were only sore for my first. No pain at all in the 3 after. 

good luck emum x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Copied from journal - Spoken to the doc, not the one who I've been dealing with lately as she only works thursda and Friday, but a different one who saw my last set of blood results. I asked him about the prospect of any progesterone, and he has never heard of anybody having any such thing!!! He did tell me to take aspirin, and told me he thinks I should probably have consultant lead care, but I need to ring the midwife myself, as is common practice, and ask to be referred. He said if I meet any resistance with this I should go back to him, which makes me wonder why he doesn't just do it for me, but whatever.
He mentioned folic acid, so I asked if he would prescribe me a high dose. He said "oh, yes, that's a good idea" so I can start taking that as soon as I get home on Thursday. So I just need to ring the midwife and see if she will refer me to the consultant.
Thanks Lind. I was wondering if that was the case.


----------



## too_scared

I hope you have np problems getting to see the consultant, mrs . 

Ickle and mrs mmm, sorry for the bfn :hugs: it was also a bfn for me this morning :(

I hope you are all well.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies :wave:
I just wanted to pop in to say a GREAT BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS to MRSMIG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am super happy for you lovely :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I know it is difficult not to worry about symptoms, I am sure everything is going okay. One of my boobs was always more sore than the other but like you was constantly prodding them just to see if they remained so!! Even now, although I am doing so because the are definately feeling less tender than 2 weeks ago.

MissMMM - I hope your cycle sorts itself out very soon. Its the not knowing and waitng that is th e worst bit :hugs:

ickle - big :hugs:sorry you are having another down day. Are you working today? I hope that is helping keep your mind off things, at least for a little while. The ttc business is a huge emotional drain, the first thing we think about on waking, the last at night and everything in between. Sending lots of love.


Hi louby!! Wow nearly 19 weeks already amazing!


----------



## fayewest

OH MY GOD Have I missed a Mrs Miggins BFP announcement???? WOW AMAZING!!!!

Can I say it now 'I told you so' Brilliant news, so so so pleased xxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling much better now, thanks to my lovely DH and the 2 nail varnishes I bought at lunchtime. 

I was reading some stuff in the LTTTC section this morning but tbh I just don't feel like I belong there. So many of the ladies there have become so bitter, and I don't blame them one little bit, but I won't let that become me. I can't let this take over my life and personality any more than it has.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi MMM, welcome back. Ickle I'm so sorry it's another bfn. I'm still holding out hope.
> Elm thank you :hugs:
> The knicker checking and boob prodding has started in earnest. I hoped my boobs would feel sore by now. I've got a bit of soreness in my right but nothing in my left. It worries me because with Edie my boobs were really sore straight away but with the other two they weren't sore.

I am guessing from your post Mrs M that your pregnant!! :happydance: congratulations hun I am so so pleased for you :D x



kelly1973 said:


> mrs mmm how was your hols xxx

Holiday was lovely thanks Kelly ... well apart from having to take DS to the ER at 3am, DD catching a sickness bug and hubby having a dodgy tummy the day we came back :lol: don't do things by halfs my family :lol: x



fayewest said:


> OH MY GOD Have I missed a Mrs Miggins BFP announcement???? WOW AMAZING!!!!
> 
> Can I say it now 'I told you so' Brilliant news, so so so pleased xxxxxx

I missed it too!! Congrats again Mrs M :D x


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry for the bfn Ickle :hugs:

I had bfn on 10 dpo too...

As for boobs, well, my left one got sore first then the right joined it after a few days! They are hardly ever sore now, I think once they did the stretching they calmed down. Fickle boobs! I looked silly in the first week or so because my left one was a mega boob and my right was still small! 

Very shocked that the doctor was unaware of progesterone's uses during pregnancy! It can prevent a loss if your losses are linked to progesterone deficiency- and it can lengthen a short cervix in the 2nd tri! How can he have not heard of such things!? I think he needs retraining! 

Louby :flower: Long time no see, how is bump?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Been waiting for that told you so Faye! Thank you, and thank you Louby, lovely to see you.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins are you on prenatals yet? I recommend the boots ones- they are a bit pricey but almost always on the 3 for 2 offer and I think they are great. I tried stopping them but felt awful lol so now I take one every second night and I don;t feel drained, which I did with my boys as I only took folic til 12 weeks and no other vits.


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling much better now, thanks to my lovely DH and the 2 nail varnishes I bought at lunchtime.
> 
> I was reading some stuff in the LTTTC section this morning but tbh I just don't feel like I belong there. So many of the ladies there have become so bitter, and I don't blame them one little bit, but I won't let that become me. I can't let this take over my life and personality any more than it has.

You belong here with us. :friends: :flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - I met some lovely ladies there, but I agree, the thread in general is filled with some definite bitterness and I've stopped reading it as well!

MrsM - *hugs* I know there isn't anything any of us can say to make you stop worrying, bit just know that this little one you are growing is being prayed for all the time!! :)

Sorry so many of you ladies have gotten bfn's. I'm still holding out that there will be another bfp or 3 from you though!


----------



## too_scared

i am really struggling today :( i am trying so hard to stay positive because i know i am still only 11 dpo but it is really hard. i am worried that maybe last time was our only shot and it didn't work out. i am 35 and i feel like i am quickly running out of time. :( feeling really sad today.

i think i need to do something fun today. too bad the weather is awful and going outside it not an option. we had freezing rain since saturday night and everything is iced over. blah! walking the dogs is treacherous!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I get that feel at times as well... *hugs* I have a feeling though that it's not going to be true for either of us. :) 

Would looking at pictures of pretty places cheer you up? lol I can link all my photos if you like. :)


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: TS. I was the same this morning but I'm feeling much better now. It helps that the sun has come out in Aberdeen (for a change!) 

I think doing something fun is a really good idea - I bought some nail varnishes at lunchtime because I'm working all day, but find something that will cheer you up. Maybe a DVD day if the weather is horrible.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :)

looking at pretty places might, dodger :) i would love to see your photos!

ickle, i have been thinking of paining my nails for days now. i really want to but i am having a bit of trouble with one of my fish tanks right now so my hands are wet too much for the polish not to chip. maybe i can convince dh to watch a movie (if i can tear him away from his book!) since he is home today due to a "snow" day. thanks for the ideas :)


----------



## loubyloumum

I'm good thank you Loz - you? Bump is huge!!! I am much much bigger than I was with DS at this stage...but I am enjoying having a lovely big bump to rub and talk too :)
My Ticker is slightly out pink, I am officially 19 weeks today. I cant believe I am nearly half way through already. It seems to have flown by, yet like I have been pregnant for ages at the same time too. We have decided to stay team yellow this time too :)
MrsMig it is really hard to not constantly worry. I still find myself craving my daily use of the doppler to reassure me (even though I can now feel movements)
But if its any consolation I had no tender boobs with this pregnancy at all! I am sure everything will be just perfect for you......THIS IS YOUR TIME :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

Ts duvet days are the best under duvet lots of goodies and chick flicks bliss xx hope you feel better soon keep your chin up xxxxx hugs

Mrs mmm wow seems like alot went on on your hols , thats the hardest thing waiting for things to sort it will i promise xx

Mrs migg glad you are getting things sorted you kick there arse xxx you need the best care up here they say shy bains dont get out xxx

hi to everyone else

afm just cant get motivated why is the two week wait so hard.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hmm... How to link this the best... :D I have A LOT of pictures... <.< I love taking pictures wherever I go. :D Let me start by sending you a bouquet of socks:

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5324/6916584160_3b9f0a29bc.jpg​
I made those for my mom, but I thought you might enjoy! :)

I'm going to link you to my sets list in general so you can pick and choose what you want and then I'll post some of my personal favs as well. :) Here's my whole photostream/set list: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Some of my favorite sets:

Beautiful flowers: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629571952187/

Caspers Wilderness Park: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629368682662/

Iceland: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627313542063/

Sequoia and Kings Canyon: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627467574430/

The Keukenhof: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623841341016/

Madurodam: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623704819051/

Random Netherlands: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623632883797/

European Vacation: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/collections/72157627510499274/

lol I'll leave it at that since that's quite enough already!! Have fun looking!!! :)


----------



## too_scared

wow dodger!! you take beautiful photos!! so talented! you should come to newfoundland sometime. i bet you would get some beautiful pictures here. 

here are a few pictures that we took just from around where we live https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.448687226252.244939.513881252&type=3&l=dfb8406a53 i don't know if that will work for you. there are many places in newfoundland that are beautiful. 

my favourite tourist commercial https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHmsHU1zuoc&list=FLBNvitpIcTKTDWEQa2vf1bw&index=9&feature=plpp_video

i think looking at your pictures and thinking about the beautiful places that surround me really helped :) thank you so much!


----------



## too_scared

oh! i forgot to say, i LOVE your sock bouquet! so cute!


----------



## Lozdi

Big bump here aswell, just got asked again if I'm having twins! :dohh: Must get a bump pic sorted one without my messy house in the background!

I LOVE the sock bouquet! I want one!


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - I know exactly how you feel but you still have a few years to go yet! I was 37 with my first pg and am now 38. I REALLY do know how you feel as that is exactly how I felt too and it is especially acute after a loss but time does make things a little easier to bare. Mrs mig was 36 with her first and now has her sticky, so don't feel out of it yet, you will get there.


----------



## too_scared

thank you, pink :hugs: you guys give me hope. i am so glad i found this thread. you guys are all such wonderful women.


----------



## kelly1973

Ts im 39 and theres a history of early menopause in my family we will get our stickys xxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you kelly :hugs: i know we will! 

i'm feeling a little better now. junk food does wonders. :)

i did a bad thing and dug this mornings test out of the bin. i think i see a faint line, probably evap. so, just as an experiment i did an opk. it came up with a line within the time. i am making myself crazy. 

i have 55 points so far today. and yet another crazy temp. i temped at 4 am when i woke up to pee (i had been asleep for more than 4 1/2 hours then) and then adjusted it. i don't know.


----------



## ickle pand

Try doing another test. I did another when I got home from work but nothing yet.


----------



## too_scared

maybe i should. i will try to hold my pee for a few more hours and try it again. 

your chart is still looking great, ickle! 10 dpo is still really early. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I hope I get some news one way or another soon. The waiting is the killer!


----------



## too_scared

i agree! waiting sucks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I so SO hope you both get a bfp. Mine at 9dpo was stupidly early and I couldn't quite believe it. I'm sorry that it's compounded the agonising of the 2ww for you two. I'm really sorry you have both had down days :hugs:
Dodger I LOVE the sock bouquet! And your photos are beautiful, I haven't looked through them all but the ones I have are fab. I am at my mums and she has a disapproval of me sitting staring at my phone :blush:
Loz I have been taking either the boots prenatals, or usually the pregnacare with the omega supplements since my last pregnancy. One of Fili's many experts told her they were the best ones to take when ttc, even though they are pregnancy supplements. I can't really afford them at £15 a month but I thought if they were recommended for Fil they were the ones I would take because she has seen some seriously good doctors. 
Ickle I'm pleased you haven't wanted to join the ltttc groups. The girls are right you belong here. It's very easy to feel bitter, as I have discovered to my shame with my feelings about my pregnant friends. But you have a good positive out look and I'm convinced that if this month isn't your month (and I'm still holding hope for you) it's going to happen really soon. Now you have stopped taking those meds and lost so much weight it is looking really good for you.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle i agree with mrs migg your getting everything in place for your bfp, i also think waiting sucks, you belong with us xxxx


----------



## debzie

Sorry ts and ickle that you are feeling down, tww does suck big style. I am sure in the next few days it will be worth it. 

Dodger your pics are fab, what a talent you have. 

Kelly how are you doing??? Hope you are feeling positive about this cycle.

Mrsmigg Im sure your symptoms will pick up. I know how reassuring they are.

Ickle I joined a thread my bfp cycle and was astonished the amount of bitchy comments I got after my bfp. One commented that she was sick of newbies joining then the same month getting there bfp. she then told me to take my bfp onto first tri. Im still mad at that. I agree you belong here not over there that put me off.


----------



## MightyMom

debzie: Had the same thing happen. Was TTC for 2 years, and got my BFP the cycle I joined a LTTTC thread. It was NOT well received. As if my 2 year wait meant NOTHING just because I had joined some stupid thread? These boards are nicer.


----------



## ickle pand

That is awful Debzie. I hope you reported her. 

It was a venting thread I was on and one woman in particular was very bitter, and she'd "only" been trying for 2 years. I think I could understand more if it was 10 years.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs mig - Don't ever be sorry for your BFP. The second week of the 2WW is always hard, as you know because you've been through them too. You getting your BFP was nothing but good news for me. I just want to be next that's all :)


----------



## kelly1973

debs people are bloody horrid sometimes arnt they, not sure im up then down keep staring at my chart as if its gunna jump out at me and say wahooooo how bout you?

this is the best thread as we are all the doggys do das

Mrs migg never feel sorry for your bfp its the best news and keeps the hope going xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:cry: thank you. 
Debzie and Mighty Mom, how horrible. I used to think the ladies in RMC could be a little harsh but I now realise they are just trying to protect each other and keep that thread a haven for those have been through recurrent losses and I don't blame them. I can't begin to imagine how awful it's been for some of those girls but yet whenever someone new joins who has had recurrent losses they are nothing but supportive and thrilled when anyone gets a bfp. I don't actually belong there but I found them so inspiring I sort of gatecrashed and as you know Debzie they are fab and not bitter. To be so mean to someone just because they have only just joined and then get a bfp is most unpleasant. This thread is so warm and lovely and I'm so pleased I found it.


----------



## Lozdi

debzie said:


> Sorry ts and ickle that you are feeling down, tww does suck big style. I am sure in the next few days it will be worth it.
> 
> Dodger your pics are fab, what a talent you have.
> 
> Kelly how are you doing??? Hope you are feeling positive about this cycle.
> 
> Mrsmigg Im sure your symptoms will pick up. I know how reassuring they are.
> 
> Ickle I joined a thread my bfp cycle and was astonished the amount of bitchy comments I got after my bfp. One commented that she was sick of newbies joining then the same month getting there bfp. she then told me to take my bfp onto first tri. Im still mad at that. I agree you belong here not over there that put me off.


Thats awful! Its so sad that some women have had such a hard time of it that it makes them bitter enough to hold a bfp against someone just because of its timing in relation to when you joined their thread. 

I felt bad when I got my bfp, because I came here (our original thread) and saw ladies trying for longer than me, then there was me with 2 already and a bfp first cycle after the mmc, and i did feel guilty, but no one ever made me feel guilty, I just felt that way because it felt unfair to me. I did have a gander at the ltttc vent thread and it was bitter, but I can understand why a vent thread on such a forum would be bitter.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Debz that's awful! There really are some awful people about :( x


----------



## Hope39

MightyMom said:


> debzie: Had the same thing happen. Was TTC for 2 years, and got my BFP the cycle I joined a LTTTC thread. It was NOT well received. As if my 2 year wait meant NOTHING just because I had joined some stupid thread? These boards are nicer.

How strange, only this last week have i been onto the LTTTC, i've never been into that section till this last week as i havent wanted to face i am probably classed as a LTTTCer, and, everything i have read i am just not drawn to anything, there is no warmth. I am either lurking on this thread, or recurrent miscarriage thread. You are all so valuable to each other, i just pop in and out now and then.

Glad you warned me, i wont venture there to often either hopefully

Had my last set of blood tests today inc thyroid so i just pray to god it is under 2 and i can feel like properly joining you as i will be ttc :happydance: Its been 7 months of waiting now and i've had enough of waiting so lots of positive vibes pls and fingers crossed my thyroid is ok


----------



## debzie

I know where I belong and its with you lovely ladies. The recurrent miscarriage thread also welcomed me with open arms. I did not report her but wish i had now. It did hurt but I was basking in my bfp at the time and trying not to let anyone pull me down. As for bfps I have said this many times I am never resentfull or jealous of a woman who has fallen pregnant after loss. I think it inspires us all to keep going. No matter when they got it. 

Mrsmoo welcome back to not so sunny county durham. Sorry that the family were ill and for the bfn.


----------



## debzie

Fingers crossed hope.


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed hope xxx
i just had a quick peep on that thread it was very scary and debz is right no warmth, i love our thread and all you ladies xxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Hope: Fxed for your tests! Hope you can join in soon.

debzie: Completely agree, I love to see PALs post their BFPs. Sometimes I feel so broken, it is nice to see others who have struggled in the same way find their rainbows. It gives me hope that maybe this time my bean will stick.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep and that is why I am still here! I can't believe some people can be like that to someone else. I have ventured across on to a PAL thread but rarely post (not because of any nastiness but I just feel you lot are more my family) and only post here and a few journals.

Hope - I really hope your thyroid is under 2 and the wait is over.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This has always been my main thread. Like I say I crashed the RMC thread and also stalked the PAL after recurrent losses thread as a lot of the RMC ladies are about 25 weeks now which is soooo inspirational. And now I have tentatively dipped my toe in there, but as I'm not technically RMC I'm not a regular poster. I have always kept an eye on the "Bfp before the would have been due date" thread and then journals, but like Pink, this thread is home.


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:


> wow dodger!! you take beautiful photos!! so talented! you should come to newfoundland sometime. i bet you would get some beautiful pictures here.
> 
> i think looking at your pictures and thinking about the beautiful places that surround me really helped :) thank you so much!

Thank you!!! :blush: I love to take pictures and I've been having so much fun with the camera my parents gave me last year. :) I've LOVE to come to Newfoundland some day! I've always loved traveling wherever I can manage. hehe

Btw, is that your fb that you linked? If so, would you mind if I friended you?



Lozdi said:


> Big bump here aswell, just got asked again if I'm having twins! :dohh: Must get a bump pic sorted one without my messy house in the background!
> 
> I LOVE the sock bouquet! I want one!

Thank you!! I wish I was closer! I'd totally make you one... Especially since you are going to have to have a BABY SHOWER soon!! :happydance:



debzie said:


> Dodger your pics are fab, what a talent you have.
> 
> Ickle I joined a thread my bfp cycle and was astonished the amount of bitchy comments I got after my bfp. One commented that she was sick of newbies joining then the same month getting there bfp. she then told me to take my bfp onto first tri. Im still mad at that. I agree you belong here not over there that put me off.

Thank you!!! :cloud9:

I also joined the cycle that I got my bfp and was given the same feeling - like I just didn't belong and to please pack up and GET OUT. I went back for a bit after the mc, but just never felt like I belonged there again after that. I mean, I can get it - it's easy to just be so sad that it's not you AGAIN, that it overwhelms you at times, but I DON"T get the lashing out part. At the time I got my bfp, it was the first time that I'd temped and the first time that I KNEW I'd ovulated, but I'd been trying for 17 months by then with no luck. I'm with you... it left a bad taste in my mouth. There ARE a few ladies that I'm friends with from there though and I do follow and keep up with them in their journals.



MightyMom said:


> debzie: Had the same thing happen. Was TTC for 2 years, and got my BFP the cycle I joined a LTTTC thread. It was NOT well received. As if my 2 year wait meant NOTHING just because I had joined some stupid thread? These boards are nicer.

Agreed on all counts!



debzie said:


> I know where I belong and its with you lovely ladies. The recurrent miscarriage thread also welcomed me with open arms. I did not report her but wish i had now. It did hurt but I was basking in my bfp at the time and trying not to let anyone pull me down. As for bfps I have said this many times I am never resentfull or jealous of a woman who has fallen pregnant after loss. I think it inspires us all to keep going. No matter when they got it.

This is an amazing and wonderful group of ladies no doubt! :hugs:


----------



## elm

Sorry, just read those last post far too quickly trying to find out what's going on with TS - you got two lines on an opk? Have you done another test :brat: (wanted an impatient jumping smilie but can't find one!) !!! 

What's that stuff called that you take for eggs when you're over a certain age please to help prevent abnormalities or something? Can't remember!! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is it co enzyme Q10?


----------



## elm

https://www.conceiveonline.com/articles/could-coenzyme-q10-help-you-get-pregnant

yes!! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## too_scared

of course you can friend me, dodger :) i am just not mentioning anything at all about ttc. my name is mindy russell :) (anyone else wanting to add me from here is welcome as well :))

elm, i did get 2 lines on an opk but it wasn't a positive opk. i don't know if you need a positive in order for it to mean anything in a tww. i did another ic but i could only hold my pee for about 2 1/2 hours and got a bfp. there was a definite evap on my test from this morning and a white "line" on the test this afternoon but still no colour. i am going to try a frer in the morning. i really hope i see 2 coloured lines!!

i didn't know about co enzyme Q10. maybe i will have to look into it. thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## elm

" i did another ic but i could only hold my pee for about 2 1/2 hours and got a bfp"

was that a mistake? REALLY hoping not but seems to be written like a bfn!! x


----------



## elm

Going to bed (to play draw something before I go to sleep - lost my pen thing for my phone and think it's up there!!! Love your drawings!!)

Hope it's a definite, definite really strong bfp in the morning :hugs: :dust: xx

Hope you get one too ickle :hugs: x

Night everyone xxx


----------



## too_scared

elm said:


> " i did another ic but i could only hold my pee for about 2 1/2 hours and got a bfp"
> 
> was that a mistake? REALLY hoping not but seems to be written like a bfn!! x

yeah, a mistake... :( maybe one with meaning though! maybe it is an omen :)

thank you elm :hugs: i really hope for definite bfp's for both me and ickle tomorrow!! 

i love your drawings too. i didn't know you could do it with a stylus! i use my finger. a stylus would be much easier!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. Another BFN here. My temp is better today but it's still down a little on 2 days ago. No real symptoms apart from the occasional cramps. Only a couple of days to go till I know for sure at least.


----------



## kelly1973

:


ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies. Another BFN here. My temp is better today but it's still down a little on 2 days ago. No real symptoms apart from the occasional cramps. Only a couple of days to go till I know for sure at least
> 
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
kelly-hope you catched eggy this time.fc for you.
tc and ickle-sorry for bfn again.i really wish you get bfp in next two days.gl
elm,pink,lozdi how are you all?
Afm-on cd16 today.i don't know whether ovulate or not this month because not on clomid or any other medicine and not using OPK .just hoping i had ovulate on cd11 .sore boobs and back pain today.


----------



## Emum

BFN for me this morning. But strangely do not feel too disheartened yet. Am still quite early in my cycle and am not sure exactly when I ovulated. Despite my ticker I don't think I am as much as 11dpo, and if the memorable BD coincided with ovulation am only 7 or 8 I think.

I do feel a bit nauseous this morning though, and felt a bit strange yesterday afternoon too, so am holding onto a bit of hope that maybe something implanted recently and has just started throwing out hormones in my direction. Not sure how long I can resist another test, but the longer I can, I guess the less risk of the worry of a chemical so will try and hold out a few more days. Only really tested this morning as I have acupuncture this afternoon and wanted to know before that if there was anything going on in there.


----------



## mohini12

fc for you Emum.


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies,

I havent tried any other threads ... well aside from the one this originated from. The ladies here (and some we have lost along the way) were amazingly supportive to me, I couldnt have got through those first few months without you all ... 

I am a few days away from OV, hope to ovulate at the weekend, I am getting scared now as I only have 1 cycle left of clomid and I am rapidly approaching what would have been my due date, feeling a bit down if I am honest ... not helped by the crazy house and stupid builders making mistakes and not fixing them ggrrrrr! xxx


----------



## too_scared

Faye :hugs: fx'd that this cycle is the one for you!

sorry to hear about the bfn ickle and emum :hugs:

bfn for me again this morning. I am really feeling that i am out for sure this cycle. I really feel no different than usual besides the trouble sleeping and the increased creamy cm. I guess I will know for sure in a few days. 

I hope you ladies are all having a good day.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling the same TS. I know you're not out until AF arrives but the cramps today have been more AF type ones than before. They're still very mild though. I'm actually ok with it though. I just want to get on with next cycle, because hopefully I'll have more of a chance this time with no NSAIDs in my system. 

Someone posted a long list of supplements on Fili's journal, so I'm going to take a look at it and maybe try a few more things.


----------



## ickle pand

Just playing with FF - I'm up to 57 points at 11DPO. What's everyone else got?

ETA - Was just playing with the "charts like yours" bit. I searched for charts that had the same coverline, post-ov temps and intercourse pattern as mine and 36% of them were pregnancy charts, 39% if you include the m/c ones. I got a bit excited until I did it again for the same thing but getting a BFP at 12DPO and only got 1 match lol!


----------



## too_scared

oh ickle, if this is not your cycle i really feel like the next one will be for sure! 

i was feeling pretty ok with this not being my cycle, you know, just waiting now for a fresh start, and then i got a call to substitute. i am a substitute teacher and the school that called me is the school that i was working full time in at the beginning of the year on a maternity replacement. they called me at 8:10. school starts at 8:45. the school is a 40 minute drive away. i didn't answer the phone because i am so sick to death of being called only at the last minute. last night my husband called in sick to work and the vice principal called me an hour later to sub. an hour! that means she called all the other subs before she called me. i didn't answer the phone. i hate feeling like they are only calling me as a last resort. i am feeling worthless and useless and that i must be a bad teacher. so, now i am sitting here crying because i feel like shit about myself and to compound it i can't even get pg. yay. happy day.

sorry for the vent. dh is upset with me now too. he keeps telling me it is no use getting upset because the schools are calling teachers who are from the area and they are taking care of their own, that there is no other reason than that that i am not getting calls. he says it is their problems and they are the asses, not me. but, because they think nepotism is ok i have to sit at home and feel like crap about myself and struggle to come up with a way to make money in another job here in my tiny town of 1200 seniors. dh thinks that i should just forget about it because it is nothing that i am doing wrong. but, how can i do that when i am not making any money?? i need a job. i am so frustrated right now!

i'm sorry. i am just feeling pretty piled upon right now. :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm down to just spotting today, so it's looking like my AF is following the last one fairly closely. How sad is it that I have to wonder if this is my new "normal". lol On the other hand it means more bd time so I'm totally good with that.


----------



## too_scared

i'm 12 dpo and i have 63 points


----------



## dodgercpkl

ts - *hugs* Don't get down on yourself!! Just keep doing the best you know how and if/when another opportunity presents itself, jump on it! It's really tough to feel like you are a last resort, but please don't. You sound like you are a pretty amazing person to me, so if the principal can't see that, then I feel sorry for them.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: TS. It sounds like you're having a crappy day. Try not to read too much into it, they probably have a list they work through alphabetically or something like that or even that the principal had something else to do before they could get round to phoning round for substitutes. More :hugs: because I think you need extra.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ickle and TC sorry for your BFN's :hugs:

Fingers crossed for ovulation Moh, Kelly and Dodger :flower:

Fingers crossed for the :bfp: emum :)

AFM: Negative OPK yesterday afternoon so doing another this afternoon.

How is everyone feeling today? x


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies.

i know they are leaving me for the last. i know all the teachers and subs around here. i know why they are doing what they are doing. it still makes me feel like crap. the vice principal has stated straight out to a friend of mine (who is also a sub and in my position too, not getting calls) that she calls people because so and so's father was a teacher and so and so else used to work in the school so they are friends etc... at another school the secretary there is only calling her nephew's fiancee. at the school i used to work at they are only calling this one lady who lives in their community. i guess that is just how it works around here.


----------



## ickle pand

That's terrible TS. Can't you complain about it?


----------



## too_scared

i don't know. i don't really want to stir the pot either, if you know what i mean :(

i had a good cry and got some good hugs from dh and i am feeling a little better now.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mmm im on my tww lol not ov

ickle how to you compare other charts to your own on ff i wana play!!!!

Ts sorry you are down we all love you mwahXXX

Pink is it your scan tomoz

Mrs mig how are you feeling?
Hi mohini,elm,faye,dodge,emun and everyone else xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS, for all the reasons you have just described, it's really unfair but at least it's not personal. You said you felt like they thought you were a bad teacher and it's bound to make you feel like that but as you say it's because somebody's father taught there and all sorts of nepotism. I can't give you any advice but sending you cyber hugs. Don't take it personally. 
Kelly I'm ok thanks. Got trapped wind today which is putting the fear of god in me.


----------



## too_scared

thank you guys. i really appreciate all of you :hugs:

i hope you are all doing well.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - I am glad you feel a little better, its not easy when you feel excluded. I remember when OH posted to another unit and I really struggled to settle as I came across some strong anti-english sentiment in the north Scotland (only a few, not everyone). Sometimes to the point of saying things direct to my face. :hugs: I am sure with you its is just people looking out for know friends rather than excluding you for a malicious purposes but that is no real comfort when you want to work.

Kelly - yes my scan is tomorrow morning. Not sure how I feel about it atm.

Ickle - sorry for the bfn :hugs: Still plenty of hope yet though.

MissMM - hopig those opks turn +ve soon.

mohini - hope you are well, maybe having this month off temping/opks will be good for you, you never know! fx'd

emum - hope the accupunture went well this afternoon, boo for the bfn but hopeful your symptoms start to show themselves more.

Hi Debzie, both hopes, elm.


----------



## Lozdi

I never got trapped wind....my wind was very much free to escape! :blush::haha:

I am angry at OH today. I got up and came downstairs complaining of sharp pains in my cervix area- not overly worried but mentioning it, and he said ohh its probably just hunger pains. This wasn't so annoying as what transpired next.

Me: But the pain is really low, not where hunger pains tends to be.
OH: I get hunger pains down there.
Me: YOU HAVE NOT GOT A CERVIX SO SHUT UP ABOUT FRIGGING HUNGER PAINS IN MINE!
OH: had a big grump at me and buggered off to work!
Me: Rang him up and had a big go at him about stupid bloody hunger pains and how its his answer to everything, and if I should stub my toe he would probably blame it on hunger pains! 

I then told him to go sleep somewhere else tonight, although considering letting him home but to sleep on the sofa- I will not have any pains during pregnancy dismissed as 'its probably hunger pains' not by OH, a doctor, or anyone! 

I know I sound harsh, but when OH is infuriating, he is VERY infuriating and my default reaction to that nowadays is to tell him to go spend a night elsewhere. I was meant to go to a gig at the pub where he works tonight but I cried earlier and now have a big headache and don't really feel like going to stand about in a room full of people drinking and being clumsy, I would probably end up going mad at them all!

I guess what annoyed me the most is his presuming he knows what certain types of pain feel within a womans body- he has not got womans bits so how can he even venture such a sure of himself nonsense opinion? He really should have just left it at suggesting hunger might be the cause, then I wouldn't have gotten so pee'd off with him!

Going to ask at my scan on thursday if they will scan my cervix for me, just to check its doing alright, though I expect they will just fob me off! :dohh:


----------



## kelly1973

Loz stand your ground otherwise your just guna worry and thats not fair,girl power and all that, oh and men are so infuriating sometimes to the point of being stupid at times big hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: lozdi. what a horrible way to start the day :( i'm sorry your oh was being insensitive. hopefully he will come home and apologize tonight. i hope you get peace of mind at your scan.

pink, i can't wait to hear all about your wonderful scan tomorrow!


----------



## Lozdi

He rang me a bit ago and apologized, and I explained that the only acceptable response from him if I report pains is to ask me what I think it is, and be supportive without being infuriating. 

Just went to the shop and returned with some heavy bags- no pains, so the ones this morning were probably caused by muscles being too relaxed then having to tighten up sharpish when I got out of bed.

Out of respect for Ickle's amazing diet willpower I will not be revealing what is in the bags, lets just say, my comfort eating is well covered tonight!

Pink, what time is your scan tomorrow? I found my second early scan was less scary than the first! It was still a tense time though. 

Mrs Miggins, any improvement with the wind situation? :hugs:


----------



## elm

:hugs: sorry about your bfns emum, ickle and ts x

Hope everything goes well tomorrow pink and you get some sleep tonight x

Hope they do have a look at your cervix to reassure you Loz

Hello Mohini, Kelly, Dani, Mrs M and everyone else. I'm tired tonight, brain working less than usual. I have a date with a hot bath, glass of wine and I've got two episodes of Desperate Housewives to catch up on (have a waterproof cover thing for my phone :) ). 

ts, I've got an iphone, I got special stylus thing off ebay for less than £1 inc p&p x


----------



## too_scared

elm, that sounds like a wonderful plan. :) i just had a hot bath. nice and relaxing.

i think i might have to check ebay for a stylus! haha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz how bloody infuriating. Every time I complained about something when I was pregnant with Edie mark would go on about women in other parts of the world having babies up trees or in paddy fields. Once when I was about 14 weeks he dragged us on a ten mile walk over the north York moors. Then he kept harking on about when Joe's mum was heavily pregnant she was swimming and cycling everywhere and walking up hills and stuff. 

The doc marten boot prints are slowly fading from his face.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Loz how bloody infuriating. Every time I complained about something when I was pregnant with Edie mark would go on about women in other parts of the world having babies up trees or in paddy fields. Once when I was about 14 weeks he dragged us on a ten mile walk over the north York moors. Then he kept harking on about when Joe's mum was heavily pregnant she was swimming and cycling everywhere and walking up hills and stuff.
> 
> The doc marten boot prints are slowly fading from his face.

Up trees???? Surely not! I laughed very loud at the part about doc martin prints fading, laughed so hard infact I woke up Lil Fella who then had a stamping fit right on my cervix! :haha:

Everyone is different! Pregnant ladies who cycle and march up hills most likely did those things regularly anyway before they got pregnant! I once saw a heavily pregnant woman cycling through traffic and it nearly gave me a heart attack.

I must admit I have used the women have given birth in fields argument with OH but it was because we were discussing home birth and he is against it because he thinks there would be complications. My response was 'women have been giving birth in the woods and burying their own placentas since the dawn of time...' and so on. He said that doesn't mean I should, and I said I won't be, I'll be at home in a birth pool and I'll be keeping our placenta!

He has not yet come up with a response to that! :haha:

I have told OH he may come home, but I might want him to sleep on the sofa, as he really did upset me and I feel that sleeping alone in my big bed diagonally will go a way towards fixing the upset. :rofl:


----------



## kelly1973

i really do hate the tww am i wishing my life away???


----------



## Lozdi

The 2ww is a bad time, its normal to wish it away. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A bit Kelly. That's why for a while I stopped avoiding alcohol and runny eggs etc in the 2ww. It felt like my life was on hold half the time and it drove me insane. I don't have any advice other than stick with us!


----------



## Lozdi

I had a couple of beers in my 2ww, one the night before my bfp. Didn't get drunk though, just very much enjoyed the taste! 

I felt I was out, but was wrong! I don't regret those beers though, they helped me relax.


----------



## kelly1973

trust me your stuck with me now alcohol would be good in the tww cor id love a fat glass of wine now


----------



## kelly1973

im feeling like im out already as when i look at my chart i didnt bed on ov day


----------



## kelly1973

just two nights before


----------



## Lozdi

Thats well within range! Have a glass of wine if you like, you aren't far past O so nothing would have implanted yet. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

ff is just saying chances are good i want it to say high lol


----------



## ickle pand

Loz, glad you and DH have sorted things out. Men can be such arses at times. Feel free to talk about food. I look at recipes on foodgawker all the time. It's a great app if you've not heard of it. 

Kelly - To compare your chart you go to Charts under the galleries heading on the left hand side of your chart. Then you press Find Charts Like Yours. I usually take off the ovulation day option and pick post ov temps and coverline. I don't think it really matters what day you ov. I sometimes add in intercourse timing too. It gives you percentages. I add the pregnancy and m/c percentages together and that gives me my percentage for the day (not at all scientific but it wiles away some time in the TWW.).


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly my chart said good too :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

just been looking at your chart glad you left it up xx


----------



## Lozdi

It was my first chart ever and I'm quite attached to it! Plus it shows that not everyone has a clear implantation dip, and sometimes you can get a bfp on a day where the temp looks like its going through the floor. I'm going to chart again after I have Lil Fella, but I'll be charting to avoid a pregnancy for at least a year or 2! I do not want to go back on the pill ever, it made me unpleasant, and the coil just plain freaks me out.


----------



## elm

I'm going to start my ff up again soon, my herby friend said she'd have a look at my cycles for me if I wanted. 

Loz - I'm going to get my placenta encapsulated if there's a next time :D Might even have a slice in a smoothie :)

How are your charts comparing Kelly? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly 2 days before still gives you a chance. I've had charts say excellent before and still get a bfn. Ickle I am just loving the sound of foodgawker. 
Well I was going to wait till Thursday to phone the midwife but I think I'll do it tomorrow. 
Elm did you do anything with your sons placenta? My friend took both of hers home and buried them. I think it's a lovely idea. Not for me really but I totally get why people do it.


----------



## Lozdi

I read about encapsulating but I feel its not for me- I have not found the dip in hormones after birth to be troubling so far plus I would probably store them wrong and end up having to waste them! My fridge freezes small things :dohh:

My oldest's dad asked to take the placenta home, and he literally cooked it and ate it, though he couldn't manage it all as it was so large! I was hugely amused by him cooking something that came home from hospital in a yellow and black biohazard bag! He offered me some and my reply was that I would rather not tuck into something that has come out of my twinkle! I wouldn't feel that way about encapsulation, but cooked and eaten like a steak> Nope!

I am seriously leaning towards having a Lotus Birth with Lil Fella, and drying and preserving his placenta as his cord dries and eventually releases its self. I touched on this subject with OH and he didn't seem to mind, but looked worried when I mentioned I would need a colander to drain it before the drying process. I reassured him by way of promising to buy a new colander for the purpose, and not use the one he likes to drain pasta in. :blush:

Mrs Miggins, will you be able to get your midwife to refer you for an early scan?


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Another BFN, temp is dropping but I think I woke up about 4.30. It might have been a dream though. No real AF cramps yet either. I'm at 64 pregnancy points so far. 

Loz - I've read about lotus birth but I don't think it's for me. It just doesn't seem natural, no animals in the wild leave the placenta attached and I just feel like its an extra thing to take care of when you've already got your hands full. Lol! Good on you though for wanting to do it. I'd definitely want to wait until the cord has stopped pulsating and has turned white before clamping and cutting though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No it's not for me. Ickle I didn't think I wanted an early scan for 2 reasons, the first being I have read so many stories on here where people seem to have an early scan where everything is fine and then something goes wrong soon after, the second being i lost my last at ten weeks so I would still have that milestone to pass. Also the EPU gives me nightmares. However IF I get that far I think I may need one for the sake of my sanity. 
Anyway I'm going to ring the midwife today and see about that referral. I was going to leave it till tomorrow but you have to leave a message and they ring you back and I'm back at work tomorrow so I might as well get it done today.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mig i think ringing them today is good idea

Elm charts only gave me 20 percecnt boo

hi everyone else xx

afm 4dpo aaarrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Did I mention I only got 15 points this cycle? 
The other thing with the early scan is if lose it afterwards I think having previously seen it I will find it so much harder to deal with. Neither of my mc's were missed, my body seemed quite good at doing its job a few days after the pregnancy ended both times so if the worst happens maybe it will be the same. I just don't know. I think I need some advice here. To be honest they probably won't offer me one anyway. They didn't last time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I'm so sorry it's another bfn. Like I said though your bfp is just round the corner, if not this cycle really soon.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs miggs it really isnt fair you have to go through this,if it was me i would want to get a scan but i can see where your coming from,no matter what you do there is going to be the worry untill you get past those dates and its so unfair. cant you get a doppler like loz?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A Doppler is no use until about ten weeks at the very earliest. I just have to take each day as it comes, and repeat the PAL mantra "today I am pregnant, and for that I am grateful". Just done another of my crappy morrisons tests, line took AGES to appear, even the control line. I almost chucked it thinking it was a dud. Avoid these tests they are horrible.


----------



## ickle pand

That make sense Mrs Mig, you won't relax at all until at least you've past the 10 week mark. That's a great mantra.

Remember I was speaking about the LTTTC thread the other day, well I remembered a good idea that they had on it - instead of putting everything on fb about pregnancy, someone's friend did the pregnancy annoucement and then put everything on a blog and just said on their status when they'd updated it, so that people could chose whether to follow or not. I thought it was a really good idea, not just because it can be hard to see all the updates when you're TTC or have had a loss but a few of my friends don't want kids and wouldn't be at all interested beyond everything being ok. 

I thought of you when I read that Mrs Mig, because I know you did the diary when you were pregnant with Edie and it'd be a shame not to do it again for this bubs just because you were worried about hurting friends. 

Another thing I'm going to do *when* (PMA) I announce my BFP is to say "After X long years, 1 sad loss and lots of tears, Baby McB is on its way! Due in XX". Most of my close friends know that we're TTC, but I'm not sure if they realise just how long.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies ... 

Dont know if you remember my run of bad luck, its getting worse (sorry to vent!) the car wouldnt start this morning and Mr P's school being as ridiculous as they are wouldnt let him wait for the RAC man they sent someone to pick him up, arriving of course at the same time as the RAC, he had to leave the car there and go to school ... Utterly stupid. Now we have to wait til 7 to get it fixed and unsure how he will get home, the RAC had better not charge him.

That and TNT tried to deliver our stair spindles to the wrong address ... loosing us 2 extra days in the house... Breaking point is rapidly approaching.

We need to break this spell of bad luck, Mr P has a job interview Monday, I really hope it breaks before then ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Faye. That's ridiculous that they wouldn't let him wait for the RAC. How else do they expect him to get it fixed in time for tomorrow? 

I'd complain to TNT and see if you can get some compensation off them. Might only be enough for a takeaway or something but it'd be a night off from cooking so you two can relax. Just picture how lovely your house will be when it's all finished - it'll be well worth all this stress.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ickle, I really am at breaking point ... I am a massively positive person on the whole and hate feeling miserable but it all just seems a bit much at the moment! His school is run by a few really horrible bitchy people who look for the worst in everyone, almost made him feel like this was his fault ;0( He works so so hard and he is so dedicated, I just want him to work somewhere where he is not running 3 clubs a week, in meetings every night, is home before 7pm, and is appreciated! Fingers crossed.

I think we do need a night off, this weekend is a massive push in the house so I am hoping we can have Monday night off to celebrate his new job ;0)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Copied from my journal. Apologies for foul language, I'm insenced. 


Just rang the "midwife". I'm fuming. She said they will assess if I need consultant lead care at my booking appointment which will be at about 9 weeks!! And they can't refer me to the consultant at all it has to be the GP. So I have to go back to the GP. 
No early scan even if I wanted it, because I have "only" had 2 losses I'm NOT classed as high risk, even though I have low progesterone, she rattled through my personal details like she couldn't wait to get me off the phone, didn't bother to give me an indication of my due date which they are supposed to do, and then when I asked about my running, she said "well I'm not actually a midwife, but I have heard midwives say to ladies blah blah blah" so I stopped her and asked if she would get a midwife to ring me. She put me onto one, who said to stop the running which is fair enough. Then I asked her what supplements I should be taking alongside the high dose folic acid and she said she couldn't advise me. What the FUCK???? Sorry but I'm just so mad.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, sorry to leap in. I posted there without catching up. I hope the car gets sorted soon, and you don't have any extra cost. Good luck for mr P's job interview. I hope you luck changes, in the shape of a new job and a bfp. 
Ickle I think that's a fab idea, and a lovely announcement. I've decided if this pregnancy makes it I will announce after 20 weeks I think. I put the other day "It's going to be a very long few weeks" and one friend sussed. From that. So no more ambiguous statuses.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Mrs Miggins ...

I know you might not want to do this as its a difficult thing to suggest given our shared horrible history, but my friend Mel always goes to the clinic with each pregnancy and tells them she is experiencing pain/light bleed etc to force them to give her a scan. She had a miscarriage some years ago with her first and is eternally terrified of it happening again. Might be worth a shot, although understood if its something thats a bit too close for comfort ;0) 

Thanks for the kind words ... We just need to catch a break, and I am hoping that Monday will be the start of some good luck. Mr P is not good at selling himself and he is worried that his reference wont be good from his previous school (they have a history of bad referencing people when they decide to leave, they are a HORRIBLE bunch of people) He just needs to glow in the interview, I have asked him to ask for a copy of his reference so he can at least prepare for any questions they might ask him


----------



## ickle pand

I've just had an idea that I need to run past you ladies. Our anniversary is on the 1st but DH has to go away to Inverness with work on the 1st until the 3rd. We were supposed to be going out for a meal to celebrate on Friday night, but he then remembered that he has to go to the lifeboat station because they're all getting their crew pictures taken. He's now been roped into actually taking the pics so I'm just going to go down with him and help out, so our meal is pretty much off. I did say we could just get a takeaway or something but I've had a better idea.

I was thinking about telling him we'll just go out the following weekend when we can do it properly but then either driving up or getting the train to Inverness to surprise him and then we could go out for a meal together in Inverness on our actual anniversary. It'd mean taking 1.5/2 days off work but I should be able to swing that.

What do you think?


----------



## too_scared

good morning everyone. or maybe it is afternoon already for you, i am not sure of the time difference. good afternoon!

ickle, sorry for the bfn :hugs: i agree with mrs. m, if not this cycle then soon for sure!!

mrs. m, i am so sorry you had to deal with those useless women. that is awful. maybe if you go back to the gp he will refer you to the consultant and then you won't have any more troubles with them.

faye, i am so sorry you are having a string of bad luck :( how awful that your husband's school is so horrible. i am sending tons of good luck vibes to your husband for monday! i really hope you get your break night on monday.

afm - i didn't bother to test this morning. and, i didn't temp thanks to the dogs. they got me up an hour before my alarm to take them out and i didn't think to temp until i was already outside. i wasn't really sleeping before then anyway :( story of my life lately. i am counting myself out this cycle now anyway. i had some light red spotting last night after bd'ing. i am sure it is af on her way. there was nothing there when i got up this morning but that doesn't mean anything, i am sure she will show up shortly. :(


----------



## ickle pand

It's 12.12pm here TS :)


----------



## too_scared

ickle, i think that idea is wonderful!


----------



## too_scared

it is 8:42 here. 4.5 hours :) the only place on earth with a 1/2 hour time change. good old newfoundland... haha!


----------



## too_scared

oh, i have 70 points this morning :S


----------



## ickle pand

64 points here. A half hour time difference would really confuse me!


----------



## too_scared

i'm used to it now :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just a quick question girls. I had a slight bleed 18 days ago and I don't know if that was my AF or not. I was on holiday last week and done 2 OPK's ... one on Monday and one on Wednesday/Thursday (can't remember when :dohh: ) and both were negative. Done OPK's daily since Monday and all have been negative again. Could I have ovulated between my last OPK and Sunday as technically I would have been 13/14 days after the bleed. If I could have ovulated when would I test? x


----------



## ickle pand

MMM - I'd add on 14 days to the very latest day you could possibly have ovulated and have that as your test day, but keep using OPK's in the meantime in case you ov between now and then.


----------



## Emum

Ickle your surprise trip sounds a fab idea. I'd do something similar if I was in the same position. Can you make sure he doesn't have other plans that night - arrange to skype or something?

Faye - the idea of fibbing to get an early scan was discussed in the predecessor thread to this. Some girls ended up getting upset by the discussion. The majority opinion then though was that it was not a good thing to do both for bad karma reasons but also because the reason why some of us had to wait a few days for a scan when actually miscarrying was probably because some skank had fibbed to get a freebie :). In the UK it isn't hard to get a private scan if not entitled on the NHS and they aren't out of reach expensive for most people though not cheap. 

TS sorry you are :( today. I didn't test either this morning but am now wishing I had!


----------



## Lozdi

Two pregnancy announcements in the last 2 days on my fb- it is in the air I tell you! Ladies expect bfp's within the next couple of cycles the dust is out in full force! The two couples who made announcements are lovely, I don't know if they have had ttc issues, but both of the women are in their late 30's and the men are both past 40, no kids yet. I am just so exited at all these bfps' and know there is more to come!

Faye- better to get all the awkward bad luck out of the way now so you can have a nice bfp and lots of yummy good luck during your pregnancy.

Mrs Miggins, I can see your point about not wanting an early scan, I wouldn't have felt the need for one myself if there wasn't such a time lag between mmc happening and being discovered. The progesterone is worrying be to be honest, its disturbing that they are not listening to you about it. If I were you I would be researching dosages and fixing to get some progesterone cream over the counter at this point. If you do that though, be prepared to take it all the way through unless you can get a doctor to acknowledge progesterone issues and tell you how to wean off it safely. Doctors can be such ignorant sods and it would be tragic if something went wrong but to them its nothing. If I had asked them instead of just taking the asprin, they would have said don't bother and who knows? I might have followed that advice and had another mmc- convinced pretty much that my blood was the issue, given my heart was struggling to handle it. With a recognized progesterone issue the first thing they should have done was get you a prescription. They prescribe it willy nilly in the US! 

Ickle, my pregnancy points hit 77 by the time I stopped entering symptoms. Got everything crossed here! Even told Lil Fella to cross his fingers! 

70 Points Mindy! Exiting! Hope that spotting was due to a irritated cervix caused by hormonal changes from a newly implanted cheeky monkey!

MissMM you could indeed have ovulated in the gap between OPK's!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Ickle your surprise trip sounds a fab idea. I'd do something similar if I was in the same position. Can you make sure he doesn't have other plans that night - arrange to skype or something?
> 
> Faye - the idea of fibbing to get an early scan was discussed in the predecessor thread to this. Some girls ended up getting upset by the discussion. The majority opinion then though was that it was not a good thing to do both for bad karma reasons but also because the reason why some of us had to wait a few days for a scan when actually miscarrying was probably because some skank had fibbed to get a freebie :). In the UK it isn't hard to get a private scan if not entitled on the NHS and they aren't out of reach expensive for most people though not cheap.
> 
> TS sorry you are :( today. I didn't test either this morning but am now wishing I had!

You are doing very well in not testing! Such willpower! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you lozdi :) 

i have been vertical for 2 hours now, i am sure the spotting would have showed back up by now if it were af, right? damn. why am i getting my hopes up again! i was resigned to the fact that this wasn't my cycle last night and was actually sort of, a little bit ok with it. but now i am hoping again that the spotting was ib or maybe like you said, lozdi, irritation. 

maybe i will hold my pee and test in a few hours.


----------



## pinksmarties

High sounding numbers on FF!! Fx'd for bfp for you all.

Faye - :hugs: I remember doing up our bedroom, with all the dust etc it seemed never ending and it does get you down, especially with the car business and OH having such horrible employers. Fx'd he gets this new job and I am sure he will do well in the interview.

MMM - you may have ov'd on between opks but I think following ickles advice is good as ov can be delayed for a variety of reasons.

ickle- sounds like a wonderful idea and it would make your anniversary more memorable.

afm - scan went really well. Little smartie was wriggling about which made it difficult again to get a good measurement but she did get CRL 2.98mm so about 9 weeks 6 days. We got to see hands/legs, hb and even the cord pulsating which was fab. I hadn't been having a great few days leading up to the scan so it was reassuring all round. There was a medical student in with us (not initally just in case) so the mw was busy explaining to her all the bits inside which was also great to look at. The scan pic is pants tbh, we got better pictures on screen but I will post it anyway.


----------



## fayewest

Pink - so so excited for you, what a brilliant day, I bet you are over the moon to be able to see the little bean in there doing well, such fantastic news!! Yippeee xxx


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Wasnt really advocating it, just putting it out there, the reason Mel had an early scan with both of her following children was that she was so unbelievably stressed, coupled with a few spots of blood that she rationalised it was better for the baby if she knew things were ok.

Obviously I am not wanting to upset anyone at all so I am sorry if that comment did, it wasnt intended at all ;0( 

Not sure how I would feel unless I was in that situation, fortunately I was offered a scan as soon as I got the bfp, as they are pretty good in Somerset, is there anyway they would change their minds Mrs Miggins, can you see a different doctor/midwife at the same practice who is more sympathetic? x


----------



## Lozdi

Yay baby Smartie the wriggler! :hugs::happydance: Cheeky little one, not holding still for a sec for a clear pic :haha: Are you going to have the NT scan? If you don;t want NT measurements then they might decide to date it from this scan meaning you wouldn't get a 12 week jobby. It said on my scan letter with the mmc that if I had a scan after 8 weeks that the 12 week scan would not be done (I had declined NT scan that time).


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Surprise him, that would be soooo lovely, I would absolutely love it if Mr P did that for me (as long as I had packed good clothes to wear out) what a lovely thing to do x


----------



## pinksmarties

No, still getting my 12 weeks scan. Initially I really wanted the NT scan the first time around but this time I am not too bothered but I will get it anyway. I have my booking appointment at the hospital 8th May and the scan 14th May.


----------



## too_scared

oh pink!! what fantastic news!!! :happydance: SOOOO happy for you!


----------



## ickle pand

That's what I'm worried about Loz - if he's just there himself he'll just mess about online all evening, but if someone goes with him he'll probably arrange to go out for a few drinks. I'll have to subtely ask tonight. 

Love the thought of little beany crossing his fingers for me :)

TS - It's impossible to give up hope completely isn't it? There's always a little ember burning away at the back of your mind.

Pink - Lovely pic! Can't wait for the next one now :)

Faye - That's a good point. I'll make sure I take clothes for him with me if I do do it.


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
ickle and ts-waiting for your bfp
pink-lovely scan.goodluck for rest pregnancy.
MissMm,lozdi,feye,elm -hope you are ok ladies.


----------



## ickle pand

Hi Mohini. How are you?


----------



## ickle pand

Holy cow! Just had a pregnancy announcement on fb. She worded it "Can finally announce to the Facebook world..." She then says in another post that baby is due on New years day. If I get pregnant this cycle then I'll be due on the 4th of Jan, so she's only just missed AF, how is that "finally" lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Maybe she has been TTC for some time, and the finally is more to do with finally getting a bfp than finally being able to announce it. Thats so early to announce though!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Loz. It is also early too announce however I announced both DD and DS's pregnancies around the 4/5 week mark. I announced my angel babies at 8 weeks (when I found out) as again I thought nothing would happen. Next time I certainly will not be announcing until after my 12 week scan. I still say now that I was really naive and everytime I announced it, it never crossed my mind that I would ever have an MC x


----------



## ickle pand

Well she's only been with her bf for about 6 months, so I doubt it's that. I don't even think they live together yet. She's one of those people whose whole life goes on fb though it's probably just that.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies..sorry i've been MIA, anything new? well, i am still ttc plus getting things ready to adopt our neices son (he'll be 3months at the end of april, we probably wont be able to have him home with us until mid-late august / early sept). So we're still ttc while getting things ready for him..its not 100% that we'll be adopting him yet..but it looks good.


----------



## too_scared

i am shaking so bad right now!


----------



## pinksmarties

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Oh my gosh!! TS I am speechless and so happy for you that is a lovely pink line!!! Did it appear within the time?


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow ickle - that is extreme! That's the day after mrsmig EDD.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG! Congratulations TS!!! :happydance: x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies!! I did come up in the time :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay TS! Just wanted to double check as I have had pink evap line once from frer but it didn't look as good as your lovely line though. So so pleased for you!!


----------



## fayewest

TS that's a definite line! CONGRATULATIONS xxxxxx

Such brilliant news


----------



## mohini12

TS-another fantastic news in a week.very very happy for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg TS! Congratulations!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## too_scared

thank you SO much guys!! i can't wait to tell my husband. when he left for work this morning we were both thinking we were out this cycle. 

ickle i KNOW you are going to get your bfp very soon!! then it will be the 3 of us together with the same due date. :D


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Hi Mohini. How are you?

thanks
i am ok ickle .planing to go for trip for 3days.it make me some change .


----------



## Lozdi

Ayclobes thats wonderful! You may well end up with a lovely adopted son plus a beanie on the way! 

Yay Mindy! What a lovely line! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Who is next?! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## kelly1973

Wow ts congrats to you wahoooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

pink love the pic happy prune xxxxx

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations TS!!! That pink line is brilliant! HOW EXCITING!


----------



## ayclobes

Lozdi - thank you! a so-called friend told me i was selfish for wanting to continue ttc whle in the process of adopting our neice's baby. She told me to let someone else adopt him b/c its hard with 2 under 2..uhm, no. I am married, stable and have more than enough means to have 2 under 2. I was so upset when i was told this, especially after everything we've been though.


----------



## Emum

Congratulations too scared. So am I right in thinking you were BFN at 12dpo and BFP on 13 dpo? It's amazing how quickly things can change.


----------



## Emum

May be feeling a bit hormonal and over emotional at the moment but have been feeling a bit like I am on one of those LTTC threads you were talking about last night this week. Just wondered whether I had done or posted something which upset everyone at some point?

It's just that there were 4 of us at the same point in our cycle (I would also have a due date of 4 Jan according to FF if I conceived this month), and the first day that everyone posted wishing the other 3 girls baby dust, etc but not me, I figured it was just an oversight and not to get upset, especially as we'd all been talking a few days before that about being cycle buddies, but it's been the same thing every day for days now, including the post a few up hoping that just 3 of you get to share that 4 Jan due date :(. Sorry to be pathetic and let things get to me, but if I have offended everyone I'd rather know than blunder on oblivious. It just feels a bit pointed that most of the regular posters are identifying by name the people they want to get BFPs over the next few days rather than the more general good wishes which are usually posted.


----------



## too_scared

Yes, emum, I had a bfn yesterday and a bfp this afternoon :) so quickly it changed!

Ayclobe, what a horrible thing for someone to say to you! It is great that you are adopting your neice's baby.


----------



## too_scared

emum, i am so sorry :hugs: i didn't mean to exclude you in any way at all. i think it would be beyond amazing if there were 4 bfp's in the next few days! 

i am so sorry, i think that i forgot that you were in your tww and due for a bfp right now because you weren't testing/temping/etc. it slipped my mind. i didn't mean to forget. it was totally not done on purpose and i feel awful that i have made you upset. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Awwww Emum! We are awful to have overlooked! I guess the thread has been moving super fast and your posts have been few, its really easy to miss stuff! I often think of you when I'm not at my computer, and I'm always wishing you as much magic baby dust as everyone else! As far as I know you haven't offended anyone! Aww I feel so guilty now, I'm a blooming scatter brain that is what I am. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How are you managing with the not testing? It must be getting beyond tempting now! 

You can see what I mean about things gettig overlooked when you regard Ayclobes's post about the adoption- it got lost in with a big bunch of congrats on bfp posts!

We all need to calm down and make sure we aren't missing out things! :haha:

Ayclobes thats a mean thing for someone to sya to you, how do they think people manage twins? Goodness me 2 under 2 is not rare! Don't listen when people say silly things like that, just come on here and tell us and we will all have a good moan about it! :hugs:


----------



## elm

TS!!! WOW!!!!! Had a HUGE smile when I saw your test pic then got a bit teary (happy teary) CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

:kiss: 

Emum :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry, I know I missed where you were in your cycle on one of my posts, think I included you in my last one though x If there's 4 people though that means I've missed someone else too - sorry other person :blush: it's only because I'm rubbish at remembering stuff nothing personal intended at all. 

I did a multi reply thing and then messed it up so I'm going to miss something I wanted to say. I didn't keep my placenta last time, had a really horrible hospital birth and didn't even see it :( You can get raw capsules and dried from your placenta, the dried ones keep for ages I think, you can just put them in your freezer if you're saving some for the menopause or something like that. 

My head's gone blank, it's all the excitement of that bfp!!! 

errr... lovely idea ickle :thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

thanks girls! i was just in awe, because you cannot sit there and tell someone that, knowing what i have been through..it is NOT ok. Before we decided to go ahead and get things ready for adopting our neice's son, we talked about ttc. We decided we'd do both..and if we end up with 2 under 2 oh well :]

theres alot of backstory to us adopting our great nephew. Our neice has FASD (fetal alcohol spectrum disorder) and she is 19. Baby t, has been in kinship care / foster care since the 1st wk of march. Our neice called her social worker 2wks ago wanting to set up an open adoption plan with us. last week, our niece decided she wanted to get her son back (not that she was thinking she could parent him..she told everyone she cant), but so her son's father cant/doesnt get away from his financial responsibilities..so basically she wants T back so she can get child support. NEITHER of them is thinking about what's best for T, which even her social worker said is for my DH and I is what's best for him//his sole parents...also said they both cant have their cake and eat it too. baby is 12wks old now. Everyone that has/knows we are the possible permanent placement for him, is completely for us adopting him..even T's grandpa on his dads side! We are getting licensed for foster care, that way our home study is free of charge..and saves us 5k! We just need to finish some trainings, and do 2-3 more home visits with our worker, and buy a crib for him!

Our niece's social worker and T's guardian ad litem are coming to our home 5/9 to visit with us and see our home!

sorry for the long post..but thats the background :]


----------



## Lozdi

I agree thats not a good reason for her to want him back, especially if she is unable to look after him. I expect she will realise this on her own, hopefully anyway but the main thing is the young fella is going to have a nice stable home and the right people are on your side. :hugs:


----------



## elm

acylobes - sorry missed your post :hugs: what a silly thing for your friend to say, would be lovely if you had 2 close in age growing up together but might be harder work (but that's what having babies is a lot of the time!!) Lovely that your nephew has you there for him :hugs: 

Mrs Migg. remembered! Why did they say you should stop running? My dr said it was fine last time as long as I didn't get out of breath? Wondering about starting again but scared to do anything in 2ww.. should do something else instead if I'm not running...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I feel terrible. I've been really self absorbed in this last week or so. I always think of you as one of the pillars of this thread really and whenever you offer me advice I find it incredibly helpful. When you weren't posting much a week or so back I was worried we had done something to upset you, and I did mention a few times that I was missing you. 
Like Loz said, because you haven't been temping this cycle I haven't been watching your chart like I normally would, especially when we are 2ww buddies, and although I had realised you were in the 2ww it for some reason was a huge oversight on my part to not be cheering you on. You and Ickle were here when I joined and have been a MASSIVE source of comfort and support to me and I will be (gently) jumping for joy when you get your bfp. 
Please don't think we don't care about you.


----------



## ayclobes

Lozdi said:


> I agree thats not a good reason for her to want him back, especially if she is unable to look after him. I expect she will realise this on her own, hopefully anyway but the main thing is the young fella is going to have a nice stable home and the right people are on your side. :hugs:


Yep, exactly. She knows that she can't parent him.. (her brain maturity is that of a 13 yr old), which is why she wanted to set up the open adoption (she has not changed her mind). So as of now, we are still working to get things done. since he is under 1yr old, she has/had 6months from the day he went into foster care /kinship care to get things done to get them back and she has not even started doing so. She has a warrant out for her arrest becauase she ran away from her sober living home..she will likely go to prison for 8 months..since she violated her probation.


----------



## ickle pand

Have a nice trip Mohini. 

TS - I hope I follow your lead with the BFP at 13 DPO. Nothing yet though. 

Emum - So sorry if we've missed you out, I think it's just because we've been obsessing more and you've been quieter. Sorry we've made you feel bad :hugs: How are you doing? You're waiting for AF to be late before you test aren't you? 

Ayclobes - What a horrible thing for a "friend" to say. I hope the adoption goes smoothly and that you soon have your hands full in the best way.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ayclobes thanks for sharing your story. I would like to say I can't believe somebody said you shouldn't be adopting and ttc, but people can be such funny, bitter creatures sometimes nothing surprises me anymore. 
Ickle, that sounds like a brilliant idea. Buy yourself something new and nice to show off your fab figure as well. DO IT!! 
Faye, thanks for the suggestion, I know what you mean and understand why your friend did it but it wouldn't sit right with me. It's so hard to get into our epu (last time I had to wait a full day when I knew I was miscarrying) and I would just not feel right about it. But I know where you are coming from and thank you. I just wish the whole network of care around here was better. It's bloody awful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS (separate post for gravitas) 
OMG!!!! Massive congrats!! I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and AFM 3.5 lbs off this week :)

Will update my ticker when it stops playing up.


----------



## fayewest

I am sure everything is ok Mrs Miggins, but totally understand you being worried but you will be absolutely fine. Its rubbish how different pct's vary across the country, we are lucky here but the hospital in Bath, just minutes away and the EPC there is awful. My experiences being sent back and forth from there when I was miscarrying was horrendous ;0(


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg in so sorry about my ignorance about doppler, i should read about things before i type xx

Emun hugs to you we havent forgot about you you have just been quiet this month we all love you to me your like the knowledge of the thread you know everything xxxx on and mrs migg no way should you feel terrible you have sooo much on your mind at the moment xxx

ts are you still grinning from ear to ear?

afm 5dpo tomorrow arrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs Mig I'm sure everything's ok but as the others said I can totally understand your worry! :hugs:

AFM: Done an OPK at 3.45pm today and this was the result:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/61bd0515.jpg

Just done another one now too. The first one is from Monday, second yesterday, 3rd tonight now (havent got my one from 3.30pm as its in the bin downstairs) does it look like the lines progressing ... to me from here it does but unsure if the others have maybe faded with them being over a day old. 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/b0dde146.jpg

X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle well done! I meant to say as well good luck for weigh in tonight! So when do we get to see a before and after pic?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MMM bottom of the 3 is about how dark my positives go. Maybe slightly lighter but not much.


----------



## pinksmarties

ayclobes - there are such horrible people and she is no friend to say things like that. My mum had 3 children under 2 yrs 8 month old! You are doing the right things and I hope the adoption goes through very soon, he deserves to have loving parents like you.

ickle - wow another half half stone!! The next time your FS sees you you will be a new woman!

emum - :hugs: you are the pillar of this thread and I am sure it was an oversight but can understand you feeling upset.

MMM - it looks to be like the line is getting darker, lets hope it continues to do so and you ov very soon!


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mmm happy days looking good xxx get ready to chase the egg xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done ickle that's brilliant! I've started swimming this week to lose weight also trying to eat a little healthier. I tend to hear the word diet and put on 1/2 a stone :lol: 

Thanks Mrs M, Kelly and Smartie. Will probably do 2 tests again tomorrow, one around 3.30pm and one around 9pm x


----------



## ickle pand

I'll do a before and after once I get to IVF weight. Only 6lbs to go :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll look forward to seeing it two weeks tonight then!


----------



## ayclobes

pinksmarties - thank you! i've deleted her off fb. 

ickle - good job on the weightloss! (even if im a little late) can i ask what you were/are doing?


----------



## too_scared

awesome job on the weight loss, ickle! that is really great!


----------



## ickle pand

I've been doing a programme called Lighter Life. I think it's just UK based. It's basically a very low calorie diet made up of 4 meal replacements (shakes, soups, bars and a few meals) a day. The packs are balanced so they have all the nutrition you need. It's been tough at times but it's given me results quickly, which is part of the reason I've stuck to it. I've only been doing it for 12 weeks and you can see how much I've lost in my ticker :) Theres also a group counselling session with a maximum of 12 people in it and that's really helped me identify why I've overeaten in the past. 

There's a good maintenance programme too for when you get to whatever goal weight you want to be and you can keep going for life. I love this diet as you can probably tell!


----------



## too_scared

wow! you lost that weight in 12 weeks! that is so great! i really love the idea of a plan that provides you with food. makes planning so much easier!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's been really easy not to cheat because you know there's nothing else you can have a little bit of etc. 

Another BFN today but my temp is up a little bit which I didn't expect. I've had a few AF type cramps but mild ones, especially since AF is due today. I've been thinking that it was all over since I started getting the cramps because they were different to the ones I've had since ov. Who knows what's going on?

ETA - I'm up to 73 pregnancy points now.


----------



## kelly1973

well done ickle 73 points yeeeees


----------



## elm

Hope your bfp turns up asAp x

Emum hows it going there? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Your chart is still looking good Ickle.


----------



## Emum

Sorry for the whine last night ladies. Am finding the long delay in getting a BFP again quite hard now. If its not BFP this month, then I'll pass my due date not pregnant which is :(

Found this last night which was quite useful as I wasn't charting or OPKing this month. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php. It reckons that I would be most likely to be implanting around now and that even with the most sensitive test, the earliest I would get a BFP would be today, but more likely Saturday. But it was BFN this morning with a FRER :(

Congratulations on your weight loss again last night ickle and being so close to your IVF weight. Is it June that you see the FS? That's not too long to wait now.


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies finding it really difficult to get on here and the thread moves so fast.

Ickle well done on the weightloss.

TS BIG CONGRATULATIONS HUN. I am so pleased for you.

Emum so sorry that you feel excluded and if I have been party to this I really do apologise. I hate hurting others feelings. I too just past my due date then got my bfp the next cycle. It was awfull but starangly as the due date passes I felt some peace.

Missmoo those lines are defiantly getting darker do you think its ov or bfp approaching???? My lines are about like that three days before a positive. Fingers crossed.

Kelly how you holding up I always find the first week the worst. Too early to symptom spot or pee on things.

Pink I was beaming when I read about your scan. So chuffed for you.

Mrsmigg it is shit that you cannot get an early scan I was so lucky that my GP referred me. I did go to the GP as I was getting terrible lower back pain and left sided pain. I think if I went without these symptoms that I would not have been seen as EPAU were questioning why I had been referred after two previous losses. I had to explain that it was for the pain too. I have all crossables crossed for you hun.


----------



## debzie

Ayclobes I read your post and couldnot believe how horrible some people can be good luck hun.

Elm hello,

Sorry if I have missed anyone,

AFM I got a true stark white not even evap line BFN with fmu so I now officially have a negative hpt so any lines form here on in may be the real deal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum feel free to whine. If I hadn't got a bfp this cycle I would have been exactly the same, my due date is coming up in 3 weeks. Obviously I'm not counting any chickens yet either.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie thanks. Tbh I'm not too bothered about an early scan I just want SOMETHING. Does that make sense?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good for the bfn, now let's have a nice bfp.


----------



## debzie

Yeas makes perfect sense to me you just want some reasurrance, bloods owt. Been there hun.


----------



## ickle pand

The due date was horrible for me Emum so I totally understand. I think it was worse than the anniversary, although I'm not quite there yet. We're here for you though xx

I'm back to the clinic in July so I'll be well past my goal of getting my BMI to 35. I'm thinking of aiming for a BMI of 30 by the appointment but I'll wait until I hit this goal first and then see where I am. It's 10 weeks away though so I think I can almost guarantee to be 20lbs less than I am which gives me a BMI of 31.9 (I have a very intricate and detailed spreadsheet with all these numbers on it lol!)

Debzie - Glad you're getting BFN's now. I hope the next test has a blaring pink line :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks Ickle, oh and never did get round to telling you. OH used to work for the company you work for, well their sister company in chesterfield and Geo. Small world.


----------



## ickle pand

Small world Debzie! I've heard since that they're not the best payers in the business but we always seem to have plenty of work.


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Sorry you're feeling so down ;0( Must be really hard approaching the due date, mine is just over a month away, am dreading it if I am honest!

In other bad news the carpenter has now let us down and cant do the staircase until next weekend, when we have 18 people booked in for supperclub, We cant cancel it, we've already moved the date from this weekend, am having a little weep ;0( Not sure what I have done wrong but this is punishment enough I want it to stop now!


----------



## ickle pand

What is supperclub Faye? I'm sure if you told people why you're having to cancel it wouldn't be a problem. Is there any way you could get another carpenter in to finish the job off?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

debzie said:


> Missmoo those lines are defiantly getting darker do you think its ov or bfp approaching???? My lines are about like that three days before a positive. Fingers crossed.

I don't have a clue to be totally honest :wacko: Jus done another OPK at 10.20am and it is darker than the one I done last night :happydance: OMG! Eeeekkk Going to get a pic now and upload it! I don't think it is a :bfp: but we shall see!



fayewest said:


> In other bad news the carpenter has now let us down and cant do the staircase until next weekend, when we have 18 people booked in for supperclub, We cant cancel it, we've already moved the date from this weekend, am having a little weep ;0( Not sure what I have done wrong but this is punishment enough I want it to stop now!

Big big :hugs: hun, last year was my worst year ever, things just constantly kept happening and I kept wondering what I'd done wrong too :( really hope things start looking up for you soon x


----------



## ickle pand

Just been playing with the chart overlays again and I overlaid this cycle over my pregnancy cycle - the last 3 temps almost match. I've added it to the homepage on my ticker if you want a nosy at it. Trying not to read too much into it but no sign of AF yet, so I'm ever hopeful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How long is your usual LP Ickle?


----------



## ickle pand

It's 12 or 13 days. FF says my average is 13 days.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ok more pics ladies ... I'm unsure if the line actually is getting darker or if the older ones are fading :wacko: Can anyone put me out of my misery??

Done an OPK last night which was darker than the one I done yesterday afternoon. Here is a pic. The first one is from Monday 3.30pm, second one is Tuesday 3.30pm 3rd one is 9pm last night ... I did one at 3.30pm yesterday and it had a slightly darker line than Tuesdays which is why I done another last night.

The second pic is the same again with last nights and one I done at 10.20am this morning. Will be doing another at 3.30pm and at 9pm tonight.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/b0dde146.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/049410a5.jpg


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - We basically host a pop up restaurant in our house once a month or thereabouts, 7 courses of lovely regional and wild food, we LOVE it, its such great fun. We have already moved the date once so I think we would struggle to move it again without loosing loads of confidence in us. 

I have contacted loads of other carpenters ... fingers crossed! 

MissMummy - thanks, its bloody hard isent it, like I said though I am waiting for the AMAZING news to come, that all is horrible crap is preparing me for ... A new job for Mr P and a new baby for us ;0) 

Def looks like its getting darker to me ;0) I had a temp dip this morning, hoping thats a pre ov dip ;0)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So....the saga continues. I went to pick up my prescription for folic acid this morning which the doctor had told me he had done while I was on the phone to him the other day, and it wasn't there. Turns out he thought he had done it but he hadn't. Ok..
So I tried to get an appointment today but couldn't, so he rang me just now and I explained that I didn't get any joy from the midwife and he said that he would refer me and recommend me for progesterone therapy. If he remembers, I suppose. Which is great but why couldnt he do that in the first place?


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg sorry you are dealing with such pants people hopefully now you will get somewhere xx

Emun thats what we all do for each other listen too our rants hugs xx

Debz well fingers crossed its our month xx

Ickle i really really hope you get this bfp xxxx

Mrs mmm i think its ever so skightly darker xxx

hi to everyone else.

afm not feeling really positive this month they say you know i dont feel pregnant does that sound silly,i hate waiting xxx


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Keep chasing him, if you keep on his case he wont forget! Doctors can be annoying, there is one at our practice that I refuse to see now, she was once 48mins late for an appointment, no apologies or anything and I was her first patient of the day.

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Yes if I were you I'd be ringing him every few days to check on the progress of the recommendation. As long as your polite he can't have a problem with you wanting to keep on top of what is going on!

I just got back from my half way through scan, and Lil Fella is looking good but was soooo awkward! He was curled up as low as he could get and sleeping and most certainly not cooperative! Got a brilliant scan pic of him upside down with his face half buried into my side and his butt in the air, and another of him upside down looking like some sort of sea creature! :haha: He certainly seems to be having some fun in there! BnB still not letting me upload pics, I'm going to try ad upload one forma different browser later because i could well be my out dated version of firefox that is causing the problem, and I'd rather not upgrade it because the newer versions are a pain.


----------



## too_scared

Wow! I have missed so much! I am working today but have this period off. Thankfully! I get to catch up! Haha!

Ickle - 73 points and similar temps to bfp cycle... YAY!!! fx'd for you!!

Emum - it is still early, right? I am pulling for 4 new year's babies from this thread! Saturday is still a few days away. I know your bfp is coming!!

Debzi - only time I am going to say congrats on the bfn! Get busy now ;)

Faye - :hugs: sorry the carpenter let you down. I really hope you get another one asap! I have my fingers crossed that that dip today was meaning ov soon!!

Mrs. Mmm - those lines are definitely darker! Fx'd it is a bfp :)

Mrs. M - I think calling the Dr every few days is a good idea. I am glad he is recommending you for progesterone therapy. I hope he gets his head out of his bum soon and gets a move on!

Kelly - you know it is too early to count yourself out already!! Fx'd for you :)

Lozdi - what a wonderful story about your scan. It sounds like you have a joker on your hands :)

I hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## elm

Hi everyone :kiss: 

Looking good miss mmoo!!

:hugs: Kelly, Emum, faye, Loz, ickle, ts, debzie, Mrs Migg and eveyone else who'd like on!! x

Realised that this cycle is the closest to the one I conceived on with ds so hoping that's good!! Had to go and hide at soft play this morning when the person who's pregnant with the same due date I'd have had was showing her latest scan pic off - I haven't been tracking how pregnant I'd be and it was seeing how big my baby should be now :cry: Felt a bit pathetic but not going to be hard on myself!! A friend found me and gave me a big hug which helped loads :)


Lots of :bfp: & healthy pregnancy :dust: to all you lovely people xxx
x


----------



## fayewest

Elm - Sometimes a massive hug is all that you need, sorry it was hard ;0( Fingers crossed for the perfect cycle! 

Tooscared - Have found a carpenter, yippeee! Cheaper than my original carpenter too, he starts at 9am tomorrow !!!!! SOOOOOOO pleased, just hope he does a brilliant and safe job.

Loz - What great news, so exciting ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like you've got a good friend there Elm. Here's another hug :hug:

Faye - See everything happens for a reason :) Glad you're feeling happier.

AFM - I've been hit with a wave of tiredness since lunchtime. Can't get motivated to work. I'm off tomorrow though so I'm planning a nice long lie, getting the house sorted out and a bit of pampering so we can have a nice weekend together :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I have had a wave of tiredness today as well. Fingers crossed its for the same reason!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

fayewest said:


> Ickle - We basically host a pop up restaurant in our house once a month or thereabouts, 7 courses of lovely regional and wild food, we LOVE it, its such great fun. We have already moved the date once so I think we would struggle to move it again without loosing loads of confidence in us.
> 
> I have contacted loads of other carpenters ... fingers crossed!
> 
> MissMummy - thanks, its bloody hard isent it, like I said though I am waiting for the AMAZING news to come, that all is horrible crap is preparing me for ... A new job for Mr P and a new baby for us ;0)
> 
> Def looks like its getting darker to me ;0) I had a temp dip this morning, hoping thats a pre ov dip ;0)

If you ever want a chat or a rant hun PM me ... trust me you could write a soap opera about my life last year :rolleyes: :lol: x



elm said:


> Hi everyone :kiss:
> 
> Looking good miss mmoo!!
> 
> :hugs: Kelly, Emum, faye, Loz, ickle, ts, debzie, Mrs Migg and eveyone else who'd like on!! x
> 
> Realised that this cycle is the closest to the one I conceived on with ds so hoping that's good!! Had to go and hide at soft play this morning when the person who's pregnant with the same due date I'd have had was showing her latest scan pic off - I haven't been tracking how pregnant I'd be and it was seeing how big my baby should be now :cry: Felt a bit pathetic but not going to be hard on myself!! A friend found me and gave me a big hug which helped loads :)
> 
> 
> Lots of :bfp: & healthy pregnancy :dust: to all you lovely people xxx
> x

:hugs: hun I know how hard it can be :( Unfortunately I have been keeping track of what my baby should have been :( I should have had my 20 week scan already and know whether bubs was a boy or girl ... I would have been 21 weeks yesterday so over half way there ... instead I'm still sat here waiting for AF to show :hissy: Big big :hugs: hun ... our time will come. I know what you mean about coming up to the time your concieved DS! It's coming up to the time that I conceived DS too so fingers crossed it might be lucky! I don't care about birthdays in the same month anymore I just want a healthy baby in my tummy :( x

Ok so for me done another test ... top one is last night at 9pm, middle is this morning at 10.20am and the bottom one is today 2.45pm. I can see the bottom is darker than the other 2 but unsure if they have faded from last night :shrug:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/da98d366.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

I really hope so Mrs Mig. Still no sign of AF yet. 5pm can't come quick enough today!

MMM - I can't see the pics at work, I'll have a look when I get home though.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks MissyMummyMoo - I did have to hold it together this morning when the carpenter called me ... small quiet weep, would have been worse if the electrician hadn't been here ;0) xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Holy cow this thread moves fast!! I'm playing catch up, so this will be a looooong reply. lol



Mrs Miggins said:


> Did I mention I only got 15 points this cycle?
> The other thing with the early scan is if lose it afterwards I think having previously seen it I will find it so much harder to deal with. Neither of my mc's were missed, my body seemed quite good at doing its job a few days after the pregnancy ended both times so if the worst happens maybe it will be the same. I just don't know. I think I need some advice here. To be honest they probably won't offer me one anyway. They didn't last time.

I can totally get why you are feeling that way. I think I'd still want it. I go back and forth on that though. I wish all the time that I had gotten to see *something* of my baby... but then I realize too that if I had, it would have been even harder to say goodbye. I like your mantra! I've heard it before, and I think it's a perfect reminder to live in the now.



ickle pand said:


> Remember I was speaking about the LTTTC thread the other day, well I remembered a good idea that they had on it - instead of putting everything on fb about pregnancy, someone's friend did the pregnancy annoucement and then put everything on a blog and just said on their status when they'd updated it, so that people could chose whether to follow or not. I thought it was a really good idea, not just because it can be hard to see all the updates when you're TTC or have had a loss but a few of my friends don't want kids and wouldn't be at all interested beyond everything being ok.
> 
> Another thing I'm going to do *when* (PMA) I announce my BFP is to say "After X long years, 1 sad loss and lots of tears, Baby McB is on its way! Due in XX". Most of my close friends know that we're TTC, but I'm not sure if they realise just how long.

I like that idea of only putting references to a journal page! I'm not sure what I'll do when that time comes. I don't blame you for wanting people to understand what a struggle it's been, and I think for anyone that's friends with you that's also going through a tough time, an announcement like that will make them feel not quite so alone I think, and maybe give them hope for themselves. At least it would me.



fayewest said:


> Morning ladies ...
> 
> Dont know if you remember my run of bad luck, its getting worse (sorry to vent!) the car wouldnt start this morning and Mr P's school being as ridiculous as they are wouldnt let him wait for the RAC man they sent someone to pick him up, arriving of course at the same time as the RAC, he had to leave the car there and go to school ... Utterly stupid. Now we have to wait til 7 to get it fixed and unsure how he will get home, the RAC had better not charge him.
> 
> That and TNT tried to deliver our stair spindles to the wrong address ... loosing us 2 extra days in the house... Breaking point is rapidly approaching.
> 
> We need to break this spell of bad luck, Mr P has a job interview Monday, I really hope it breaks before then ;0(

Fingers crossed and lots of prayers that the job interview goes well on Monday!! I'm so sorry you've been having a string of bad luck. *hugs* I hope you get some great luck starting now!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Copied from my journal. Apologies for foul language, I'm insenced.
> 
> 
> Just rang the "midwife". I'm fuming. She said they will assess if I need consultant lead care at my booking appointment which will be at about 9 weeks!! And they can't refer me to the consultant at all it has to be the GP. So I have to go back to the GP.
> No early scan even if I wanted it, because I have "only" had 2 losses I'm NOT classed as high risk, even though I have low progesterone, she rattled through my personal details like she couldn't wait to get me off the phone, didn't bother to give me an indication of my due date which they are supposed to do, and then when I asked about my running, she said "well I'm not actually a midwife, but I have heard midwives say to ladies blah blah blah" so I stopped her and asked if she would get a midwife to ring me. She put me onto one, who said to stop the running which is fair enough. Then I asked her what supplements I should be taking alongside the high dose folic acid and she said she couldn't advise me. What the FUCK???? Sorry but I'm just so mad.

Ugh!!! How frustrating is that. :( I'm so sorry you are having to deal with that. :hugs::hugs:



ickle pand said:


> I've just had an idea that I need to run past you ladies. Our anniversary is on the 1st but DH has to go away to Inverness with work on the 1st until the 3rd. We were supposed to be going out for a meal to celebrate on Friday night, but he then remembered that he has to go to the lifeboat station because they're all getting their crew pictures taken. He's now been roped into actually taking the pics so I'm just going to go down with him and help out, so our meal is pretty much off. I did say we could just get a takeaway or something but I've had a better idea.
> 
> I was thinking about telling him we'll just go out the following weekend when we can do it properly but then either driving up or getting the train to Inverness to surprise him and then we could go out for a meal together in Inverness on our actual anniversary. It'd mean taking 1.5/2 days off work but I should be able to swing that.
> 
> What do you think?

Love the idea! I'd say to go for it! I'm pretty sure I said it before, but happy early anniversary!! :)



too_scared said:


> it is 8:42 here. 4.5 hours :) the only place on earth with a 1/2 hour time change. good old newfoundland... haha!

OMG! I didn't know there was a place that did a 1/2 hour time change! So weird... lol It must be tough to get used to, although I would guess you are probably used to it. Am I alone in wishing the whole time change thing would just go away? 



Emum said:


> TS sorry you are :( today. I didn't test either this morning but am now wishing I had!

When will you be testing? You've been so quite about your cycle, I'd totally forgotten you were in the tww!



pinksmarties said:


> afm - scan went really well. Little smartie was wriggling about which made it difficult again to get a good measurement but she did get CRL 2.98mm so about 9 weeks 6 days. We got to see hands/legs, hb and even the cord pulsating which was fab. I hadn't been having a great few days leading up to the scan so it was reassuring all round. There was a medical student in with us (not initally just in case) so the mw was busy explaining to her all the bits inside which was also great to look at. The scan pic is pants tbh, we got better pictures on screen but I will post it anyway.
> View attachment 385159

Yay!! I'm so glad that everything is looking so good!! Love that little smartie is a wriggler! :D



mohini12 said:


> hi everyone
> ickle and ts-waiting for your bfp
> pink-lovely scan.goodluck for rest pregnancy.
> MissMm,lozdi,feye,elm -hope you are ok ladies.

How's everything going with you hun?



ickle pand said:


> Holy cow! Just had a pregnancy announcement on fb. She worded it "Can finally announce to the Facebook world..." She then says in another post that baby is due on New years day. If I get pregnant this cycle then I'll be due on the 4th of Jan, so she's only just missed AF, how is that "finally" lol!

Meh. Some people don't have a real concept of what "finally" means.



MissMummyMoo said:


> I agree with Loz. It is also early too announce however I announced both DD and DS's pregnancies around the 4/5 week mark. I announced my angel babies at 8 weeks (when I found out) as again I thought nothing would happen. Next time I certainly will not be announcing until after my 12 week scan. I still say now that I was really naive and everytime I announced it, it never crossed my mind that I would ever have an MC x

I think about what I'll do when I get pregnant again all the time and each time I do, I handle it differently. lol I am glad that I was open about things and had the support that I did from friends and family during and after the mc, but on the other hand, it will be scary too. 



ayclobes said:


> Hey ladies..sorry i've been MIA, anything new? well, i am still ttc plus getting things ready to adopt our neices son (he'll be 3months at the end of april, we probably wont be able to have him home with us until mid-late august / early sept). So we're still ttc while getting things ready for him..its not 100% that we'll be adopting him yet..but it looks good.

Praying for you that everything goes well with the adoption! How long before you know for sure? 



too_scared said:


> i am shaking so bad right now!
> 
> View attachment 385323

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!! I just knew you were going to get your bfp!!! 



Emum said:


> May be feeling a bit hormonal and over emotional at the moment but have been feeling a bit like I am on one of those LTTC threads you were talking about last night this week. Just wondered whether I had done or posted something which upset everyone at some point?
> 
> It's just that there were 4 of us at the same point in our cycle (I would also have a due date of 4 Jan according to FF if I conceived this month), and the first day that everyone posted wishing the other 3 girls baby dust, etc but not me, I figured it was just an oversight and not to get upset, especially as we'd all been talking a few days before that about being cycle buddies, but it's been the same thing every day for days now, including the post a few up hoping that just 3 of you get to share that 4 Jan due date :(. Sorry to be pathetic and let things get to me, but if I have offended everyone I'd rather know than blunder on oblivious. It just feels a bit pointed that most of the regular posters are identifying by name the people they want to get BFPs over the next few days rather than the more general good wishes which are usually posted.

I think it's just because you've been so quiet about where you are on your cycle! I tend to be one of those people that isn't great about remembering things if someone isn't pointing them out to me. >.< :hugs: Definitely don't feel at all that any of us are meaning to exclude you in anyway! 



ayclobes said:


> thanks girls! i was just in awe, because you cannot sit there and tell someone that, knowing what i have been through..it is NOT ok. Before we decided to go ahead and get things ready for adopting our neice's son, we talked about ttc. We decided we'd do both..and if we end up with 2 under 2 oh well :]
> 
> theres alot of backstory to us adopting our great nephew. Our neice has FASD (fetal alcohol spectrum disorder) and she is 19. Baby t, has been in kinship care / foster care since the 1st wk of march. Our neice called her social worker 2wks ago wanting to set up an open adoption plan with us. last week, our niece decided she wanted to get her son back (not that she was thinking she could parent him..she told everyone she cant), but so her son's father cant/doesnt get away from his financial responsibilities..so basically she wants T back so she can get child support. NEITHER of them is thinking about what's best for T, which even her social worker said is for my DH and I is what's best for him//his sole parents...also said they both cant have their cake and eat it too. baby is 12wks old now. Everyone that has/knows we are the possible permanent placement for him, is completely for us adopting him..even T's grandpa on his dads side! We are getting licensed for foster care, that way our home study is free of charge..and saves us 5k! We just need to finish some trainings, and do 2-3 more home visits with our worker, and buy a crib for him!
> 
> Our niece's social worker and T's guardian ad litem are coming to our home 5/9 to visit with us and see our home!
> 
> sorry for the long post..but thats the background :]

I still can't believe she said that to you! Just because you are remaining ttc, doesn't mean that you are going to get pregnant tomorrow or next month or even next year! That was just really mean spirited and ignorant of her to say to you. *hugs* Ignore the mean old biddy!!! 

Is the home study part of the adoption process? Or is it because of the situation that your grand nephew is in? (sorry if I'm being too nosy, I don't know many people that are going through the adoption process and I'm very curious as to what's involved even if we are in different countries!)



ickle pand said:


> Oh and AFM 3.5 lbs off this week :)
> 
> Will update my ticker when it stops playing up.

That's awesome!!! You are doing such a fabulous job with your weight loss! I wish I could get myself back on the losing track, but I'm happy that I'm at least not gaining anything back. :haha:



MissMummyMoo said:


> Just done another one now too. The first one is from Monday, second yesterday, 3rd tonight now (havent got my one from 3.30pm as its in the bin downstairs) does it look like the lines progressing ... to me from here it does but unsure if the others have maybe faded with them being over a day old.

I definitely think you are on the right track! I'd say you are probably going to ovulate today!



ickle pand said:


> I'll do a before and after once I get to IVF weight. Only 6lbs to go :)

YAY!! I can't wait to see the pics!

*grin* I forgot to tell you ladies that I did a before and after of sorts recently. I don't have all that many good pictures of me at my highest weight before I started losing, but I was close to that at my wedding.... soooo.... I put on my wedding dress again a couple of days ago and got some new pics in it! It's a corset back dress and whereas I could barely fit in it at my wedding, now it could do with being a size smaller! YAY! DH also put on his wedding suit and he's having the same thing! It barely fit him at the wedding, but now it's definitely too big! :D



ickle pand said:


> Yeah it's been really easy not to cheat because you know there's nothing else you can have a little bit of etc.
> 
> Another BFN today but my temp is up a little bit which I didn't expect. I've had a few AF type cramps but mild ones, especially since AF is due today. I've been thinking that it was all over since I started getting the cramps because they were different to the ones I've had since ov. Who knows what's going on?
> 
> ETA - I'm up to 73 pregnancy points now.

Fingers crossed!!!!!



Emum said:


> Sorry for the whine last night ladies. Am finding the long delay in getting a BFP again quite hard now. If its not BFP this month, then I'll pass my due date not pregnant which is :(
> 
> But it was BFN this morning with a FRER :(

I'm only 4 months behind you and I'm dreading the day. :( Even if I were to get pregnant between now and then, I think I'd still have a hard time on that day. *hugs* Sorry for the bfn, I hope tomorrow (or the next time you test) brings a bfp for you!!!



debzie said:


> AFM I got a true stark white not even evap line BFN with fmu so I now officially have a negative hpt so any lines form here on in may be the real deal.

It's sad what a relief that first true bfn after a mc brings, isn't it? :hugs: Glad you have gotten it and now I'm rooting for a very quick bfp for you!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Debzie thanks. Tbh I'm not too bothered about an early scan I just want SOMETHING. Does that make sense?

Totally makes sense!! :hugs:



ickle pand said:


> I'm back to the clinic in July so I'll be well past my goal of getting my BMI to 35. I'm thinking of aiming for a BMI of 30 by the appointment but I'll wait until I hit this goal first and then see where I am. It's 10 weeks away though so I think I can almost guarantee to be 20lbs less than I am which gives me a BMI of 31.9 (I have a very intricate and detailed spreadsheet with all these numbers on it lol!)

I'm so so thrilled with your progress and I love that you have a spreadsheet for the numbers! lol 



ickle pand said:


> Just been playing with the chart overlays again and I overlaid this cycle over my pregnancy cycle - the last 3 temps almost match. I've added it to the homepage on my ticker if you want a nosy at it. Trying not to read too much into it but no sign of AF yet, so I'm ever hopeful.

I just took a peek and that IS almost identical! :happydance: I'm so rooting for a bfp for you in the next day or 2!!!



Mrs Miggins said:


> So....the saga continues. I went to pick up my prescription for folic acid this morning which the doctor had told me he had done while I was on the phone to him the other day, and it wasn't there. Turns out he thought he had done it but he hadn't. Ok..
> So I tried to get an appointment today but couldn't, so he rang me just now and I explained that I didn't get any joy from the midwife and he said that he would refer me and recommend me for progesterone therapy. If he remembers, I suppose. Which is great but why couldnt he do that in the first place?

Ugh. That's just awful. I hope he remembers to do it this time!! :hugs:



kelly1973 said:


> afm not feeling really positive this month they say you know i dont feel pregnant does that sound silly,i hate waiting xxx

I hate waiting too. I am pretty sure I thought I was out on my pregnancy cycle too though... so don't give up hope!!



elm said:


> Realised that this cycle is the closest to the one I conceived on with ds so hoping that's good!! Had to go and hide at soft play this morning when the person who's pregnant with the same due date I'd have had was showing her latest scan pic off - I haven't been tracking how pregnant I'd be and it was seeing how big my baby should be now :cry: Felt a bit pathetic but not going to be hard on myself!! A friend found me and gave me a big hug which helped loads :)
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I haven't had that at work yet, but oh man, sometimes I'll open a post on here or another forum and just be hit with that thought of "This should be me.... I should be this far along by now..." It's such a horrible feeling and I can't stop from bursting into tears whenever it happens. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't feel bad for that! It's part of being human and grieving over something lost that was held dear to your heart. :hugs::hugs:

As for me... not much going on. AF has been over for the last couple days, so now it's just a wait for ovulation.


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - it's definitely darker then the earlier one and looks to be very very very close to positive!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow!! That was a long one dodger :rofl: I know the thread does move VERY fast! There was no way I was going back over a weeks worth of posts the other day ... I'd have been here till next week :lol:

So now my question is when do I DTD? Everyday for the next few days? x


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol I know. The only reason I did was because I'd only missed TWO days. lol Little did I know....

As for DTD, I'd say either every day or every other day. I'd also keep going for a bit after ovulation just in case. My body likes to pretend that it's going to ovulate and then surprise ovulate a couple of weeks later.


----------



## fayewest

Dodger that was some post ... it does move fast doesn't it, doesn't pay to be offline for more than a day ;0)

MrsMummy - I always do every other day, thats what the doc told me was optimum, but sometimes you cant get too much of a good thing ;0)


----------



## too_scared

faye, i am SO glad to hear you got a carpenter! you really need to be able to take monday night off. :) i hope the stairs go in nice and easy. 

i actually took notes for my post earlier. i have the worst memory in the world so i usually end up missing something. i like the note thing. i think i will do it more often.

i nearly had a heart attack driving home from work today! the roads here aren't great, they are narrow, twisty, hilly, and bumpy. and people drive WAY too fast. well, this afternoon i came up over a hill and nearly came face to face with another car that was coming the other way in my lane! i slammed on the brakes and so did he and he tucked back in behind the 2 cars he was trying to pass. i honked the horn at him and said a few choice words. why do people think they are not going to kill themselves or someone else when they do something so stupid as trying to pass on a blind hill?? holy crap. i am still shaking. i thought i was going to have to pull over. the adrenaline rush shouldn't cause any harm, right?


----------



## Lozdi

The adrenaline won't have affected beanie, just give you some gip! Its the fight or flight response and I'm sure many pregnant ladies over the ages have had massive adrenaline bursts and still their babies are ok :hugs:

I hear you about people driving though goodness me there are sooo many unmindful people behind wheels its the chief reason that I don't drive and do not want to!


----------



## too_scared

thank you lozdi :) that makes me feel so much better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS that must have been horrible and scary! Loving the new ticker!


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) i hope i am not tempting fate by putting it up. 

it was so scary!

how are you feeling today?


----------



## dodgercpkl

too_scared said:
 

> i nearly had a heart attack driving home from work today! the roads here aren't great, they are narrow, twisty, hilly, and bumpy. and people drive WAY too fast. well, this afternoon i came up over a hill and nearly came face to face with another car that was coming the other way in my lane! i slammed on the brakes and so did he and he tucked back in behind the 2 cars he was trying to pass. i honked the horn at him and said a few choice words. why do people think they are not going to kill themselves or someone else when they do something so stupid as trying to pass on a blind hill?? holy crap. i am still shaking. i thought i was going to have to pull over. the adrenaline rush shouldn't cause any harm, right?

SO glad you are ok! How scary that must have been!! LO should be just fine though. I love your new ticker!


----------



## elm

Great post dodger! Thank you :hugs: x

TS - EEEEK! So glad you're ok x have you given your little one a name or is it too early? Have you Mrs M? :kiss:


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :) i am so nervous about everything now.

i don't have a name for baby yet, other than baby. :) i don't really know what to call her/him.


----------



## elm

(when I say name I mean like beanie - ds was 'chicken'!) x


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - glad you are okay, those situations are really frightening. Obviously some idiotic young bloke who thinks he's god gift to driving and is indestructible - plank! I put my ticker up for a few hours then took it down again! I put it up a few days later, nothing we can do makes a difference and yet we get a little scared about a few pixels.

Ickle came up with a super cute name for mrsmigs bean,hope she goes for it.

Ickle - have you tested again tonight? Hope you got home safe driving 100mph!

Hi everyone else!!

MMM - was stalking at work but very busy and I can't see pics at work but your OPK is definitely getting darker. I'd bd every other day till you get a +ve then bd everyday.


----------



## ickle pand

Stark white again! Still no sign of AF though. Think I'll test with a Superdrug test as well as an IC in the morning, just to be sure.


----------



## too_scared

oh ickle, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you! the signs sure are good!

elm, that is what i meant too :) i can't think of what to call it. last time i was thinking "bug" because i was thinking it was a stomach bug at first ;) this time i don't want bug. i will have to think on it, unless anyone has any suggestions :)

i can't wait to hear what ickle has suggested for mrs. m!


----------



## elm

:hugs: ickle x hope the superdrug test gives you your :bfp: 

Intrigued pink!!!


----------



## elm

We cross posted twice ts :) Didn't see your answer before I posted the last two time - synchronised posting!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - Rooting for you!!

Emum - have you tested again?!

TS - How about 'Blue' for the blue skies after a rain storm?


----------



## too_scared

elm said:


> We cross posted twice ts :) Didn't see your answer before I posted the last two time - synchronised posting!!!

haha! we should start a team or something ;)


----------



## kelly1973

my mmc baby was called peanut xxxxxxxxxxx

Emun have you tested again?

ts i hope you have got over your scare xxxxxx
mrs migg you kick ass girl and sort them docs out

wahoo elm hows you

debz hey 2ww parner hows you

mrs mmm loving the sexual opks

dodge that long post made me lol

loz hurry up with the pics

hey pink how you feeling

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger that post was immense. I'm way too chicken to get a ticker just yet. 
I wasn't going to name my bean as I'm desperately trying to think of it as a bunch of cells for now, cold hearted I know but I REALLY need to protect myself. However Ickle has called it Migglet, which I love so Migglet it is. 
TS I'm ok. 4 weeks today! Can't believe I found out at 3 weeks 2 days it's preposterous. Symptom wise it seems to be kicking off, little waves of nausea, still got one sore boob, tonnes of cm which is sending me dashing to the loo in fear all the time, and tiredness starting to hit me. I had to tell all the girls at work so there was much hugging and squealing which I could have done without but it's nice that they are so excited for me. 
How about you?


----------



## Emum

Love Migglet. That's a keeper I think.

TS - your car situation sounds scarey but won't impact on bean. I had PTSD during my last pregnancy and had severe panic attacks on a couple of occasion, causing me to vomit and almost collapse. I was under care of a consultant obstetrician and a consultant psychiatrist who were monitoring my stress levels very closely but who were both emphatic that even acute stress reactions do not affect the baby at all.

On testing, I tested this morning which was BFN but the new website I found which calculates when you would be most likely to implant reckoned that based on my last few cycles data I'd be most likely to implant today and the earliest I could get a BFP with even the most sensitive test would be Saturday so am going to try and hold out until then before I test again. If AF doesn't turn up first. Feel very bloated and crampy tonight but THINK this is just trapped wind, how glamorous.

On non TTC related news, my MIL :witch: has just joined facebook and added me as a friend. :shock: This could lead to some tricky moments :). Have just had to vet what is showing on my wall before I accepted her request :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Awkward Emum!! Love the smiley :haha:
Keeping everything crossed for a Saturday bfp from you! Still hopeful for Ickle as well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Done another tonight. Couldn't hold my pee any longer and went at 8pm. Was the same as the others. Took a photo and tbh it looks like they've all faded :( Top one is last nights, 2nd this morning, 3rd this afternoon and last one this evenings.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/07067b0d.jpg

:hugs: TS too many drivers think they can get away with driving like that :grr: x


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I will be rooting for the superdrug test tomorrow, come on second line.

emum - have everything crossed for Saturday. Wind is a big symptom! Hmm... MIL on FB!

MMM - had you lots to drink? as dilute urine could make the test lighter? 

Hi elm, mohini, faye, hope 1 and 2, debzie, dodger and anyone else I have missed.

afm - I got an anonymous letter from a patient stating I/we had been nominated as 'service of the year' with a health society for the work I do at the hospital. I then got a phone call from said society telling me of the nominations and that my name had been put forward and if I did win would it be okay to publicised this - argh. TS I had a horrible adreneline rush then too! I kept trying to tell them it wasn't 'my service' and that it was the consultants but because my name was given I am the one representing the service!! It is nice to be acknowledged but I doubt we'll win.


----------



## too_scared

thanks emum. it must have been terrible for you to go through that :hugs: i hope you are feeling better now. i have my fingers and toes crossed for you to get that bfp on saturday! but, if it is not saturday i am SURE it will be sunday! that bloating sounds like a wonderful symptom! my mil is on my fb too. she never posts but she always calls dh and comments on my fb to him... :S haha!

LOVE migglet!! too cute :) 3 weeks 2 days is SO soon! i feel like pink about the ticker, superstitious about a few pixels, but i am trying to be positive about it :) i'm feeling pretty good. pretty much like myself except i am not sleeping well and my chest is hurting a little. i am also having this weird sensation in my arms and a little in my head. it is almost like all the blood is rushing away from my head and i feel dizzy and my arms feel weird and tingly and almost like i can't move them. it happens every now and then and then fades after about 5 minutes. it usually happens soon after i ate. it happened tonight and it is happening again now. weird!

mrs. mmm (i just realized that i really should be writing mrs. mm... oops! haha!) maybe you peaked already? or maybe your pee was just a little too dilute. i am sure you will be ov'ing in the next few days! get busy!! 

driving like that seems to be a "thing" around here. they brag about it and even the students brag about their parents driving like that. :( there are SO many moose here and hitting a moose kills.

ickle tomorrow is the day!

i feel like i have missed things. i am rushed because a friend of ours just came over and i want to get off the computer.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. It's not looking good with today's temp dropping down to the coverline. I got another BFN on an IC, decided not to waste the Superdrug test after all. I'm over the magical 80 pregnancy points now (I have 82) that mean I'm 70-90% more likely to be pregnant but I'm not getting my hopes up because I'm fully expecting to see AF at some point today.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - What a scary time you had! Glad that's all over with now... *hugs* I'll be hoping and praying that Saturday shows up with a 2nd pink line for you!! :) 

My MIL is on facebook, but she's pretty quiet. My FIL, SIL's, and BIL are all pretty vocal and love to read and comment on my page though. :) Luckily I love them all dearly, so I don't mind at all. I can see how it could be awkward!! 


Pink - That's awesome about the nomination regardless of whether you win or lose! Congrats! :)

Mrs Miggins - I love Migglet!! I'm glad your LO will be known as Migglet. :D 

TS - That sounds weird about the numbness/tingly-ness. I'd keep a note of it so that you can mention it to your doctor. 

Ickle - Ugh... I hate temp drops!! I'm still going to hope that you will get a surprise though!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't forget what happened to Loz's chart though Ickle.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Pink! Even just to be put forward for nominations is an achievement well done!! :D 

:hugs: emum

Mrs Mig I love migglet too :) how are you feeling?

Ickle you know I have no idea about temps but I've got my fingers crossed for you :flower:

My MIL and FIL don't have Facebook so I guess I'm quite lucky :lol: I remember when my dad got it last year I had to vet my profile too before I accpeted him ... I then blocked him from most of my status' too :lol: but he knew.

AFM just checked the OPK's from last night and the bottom one (that I done at 8pm) is completely blank almost ... however the one from 3.30pm and 10.20am have slight lines on them still. Just about to go and pee on a stick but I think I am leaning more towards yesterday being my peak. Will test at 3.30 and 9pm again today and then see but I think I most definately have ovulated. We DTD last night so hopefully that will cover the eggy will do it again tonight for good measure! X


----------



## debzie

morning ladies

Kelly fellow tww(er) I am doing fine resisted the urge to do another IC this morning but then caved in, still BFN. last time I miscarried I got a random postitive at 6dpo so was just checking. Usual tww symptoms are upon me, eating everything in site and really sore boobs. How are you?

Hello everyone else I have not mentioned.

Not much happening with me. Glad the sun is shining though, going to take dd over the farm (that me dad works on) to see the calves that have just been born and feed the mammy cows. It seems to be our friday ritual at the moment. 
Missymoo I always get a fade in then out then in again positive opk If you know ehat I mean. They get a touch lighter then bam positive. Looks like your covered either way hun.

Mrsmigg I love miglet. I too protected myself last pregnancy and I am glad I did it, I did not allow myself even to daydream of the baby at the end of it. I think its the only way we can cope at times. 

Pink well done.

Emum so sorry for the bfn, I was really bloated my bfp cycle that and watery cm was the only difference I think. Hope you see those two lines soon.

Ickle I still have hope for you hun. As many have said loz's temp crashed too.

TS glad you are ok after your scare. Beanie will be fine.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like a lovely afternoon Debz :) hubby wanted to take the kids to a farm sometime soon to see the newborn baby lambs :)

Yeah I think I'm covered. The one I done this morning is really really light compared to my ones yesterday morning and afternoon. This mornings:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/3debd6d4.jpg

First one is yesterday at 10.20am, 2nd is yesterday 3.30pm, 3rd one is yesterday 8pm and bottom one is 10am this morning.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/a619b705.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

pinksmarties said:


> ickle - I will be rooting for the superdrug test tomorrow, come on second line.
> 
> emum - have everything crossed for Saturday. Wind is a big symptom! Hmm... MIL on FB!
> 
> MMM - had you lots to drink? as dilute urine could make the test lighter?
> 
> Hi elm, mohini, faye, hope 1 and 2, debzie, dodger and anyone else I have missed.
> 
> afm - I got an anonymous letter from a patient stating I/we had been nominated as 'service of the year' with a health society for the work I do at the hospital. I then got a phone call from said society telling me of the nominations and that my name had been put forward and if I did win would it be okay to publicised this - argh. TS I had a horrible adreneline rush then too! I kept trying to tell them it wasn't 'my service' and that it was the consultants but because my name was given I am the one representing the service!! It is nice to be acknowledged but I doubt we'll win.

you forgot me lol:cry:


----------



## kelly1973

im ok thanks debz no symptons here so guessing thats not good im not guna test this time just wait for af xxx


----------



## Emum

Mrs MM - having a positive OPK doesn't mean you have ovulated, and it doesn't mean that you have ovulated once it starts to fade either! You need to keep going for at least another 3 days if you want to be confident you have things covered. OPKs measure LH which is the hormone which the body releases to tell the ovaries they need to release an egg. The actual release can be up to 3 days after that signal is sent, with it most commonly happening 24-48 hours afterwards. It's like the difference between putting a letter in the post box and knowing it has been received. You might feel comfortable your message has been passed on when you have posted your letter (got your positive OPK) but the person you are writing to won't actually know what you have communicated until they have received and opened that letter (the egg has popped). If you only Dtd on the day you get your positive OPK, it may be another 3 days before the egg is in place by which time a lot of your DH's sperm will have died off (although some sperm can survive in fertile CM for up to 5 days, the vast majority will die within 48 hours). To maximise your chances of conception, you do have to keep going for an extra few days.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you so much for that Emum! See I told you I didn't have a clue about OPK's/ovulation etc :lol: I will make sure to keep DTD every day or 2 days for the next week or so. Will also keep doing my OPK's :thumbup: ordered my basal thermometer the other day but didn't realise it's from Hong Kong :grr: so just ordered another one, have also just ordered another 4 FRER's from Amazon so should be here with Prime tomorrow. Still have 1 upstairs but got a few just incase xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Started using FF but obviously haven't been doing the temp yet. I have had very dull back ache for the last day or so is that a sign of ovulation? I had dull back ache with my pregnancy but obviously I haven't a clue about ovulation.

Anyone know how I can link to my chart? :flower: I've taken a screenshot on my phone but would like to have a link to it if possible

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/0bada8ff.jpg x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hong Kong. Or as TS calls it, Honknogg. :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Mrs M ... I'm so annoyed with myself for not checking ... I was expecting it to come today! X


----------



## too_scared

i knew there was something i was forgetting last night! congratulations on the nomination pink :D

ickle i still have my fingers tightly crossed for you!! 

emum, still bloated today?? hopefully!!

mrs. mm i hope this is your cycle!

kelly and debzie, you are both in your tww? i hope you are not going _too_ crazy!! fx'd so tight for you 2!

hi to everyone else! i hope you are all doing well today. it's friday! 

it is nice and sunny here today :) makes me happy! things are starting to turn green out here now :) no leaves yet but just a matter of time. the snow in our backyard melted SO much in the past few days. no more winter boots to take the doggies out. yay!


----------



## too_scared

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hong Kong. Or as TS calls it, Honknogg. :haha:

i told you, it was the migraine! :blush: hahaha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, Pink, I forgot to mention the nomination too, well done and how lovely. And how lucky are your patients to have you looking after them.


----------



## ickle pand

The damn witch got me. Going to beat her with her broomstick so she doesn't bother us for a while.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> The damn witch got me. Going to beat her with her broomstick so she doesn't bother us for a while.

dam that witch take this :grr: big hugs ickle your getting your body in tip top noe getting rid of those drugs out your system next month will be your month xxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

mrs mmm so basically loads more rudies wahoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emum

So sorry ickle. It's worse when she messes you around and lets you get your hopes up. Congrats pink on the nomination. What kind of clinic do you work in?

Miss MM - on your computer if you look at the top of the FF home page there is a tab called sharing, and in that tab, an option called get code. If you click on that it will give you a code which you cut and paste into your posts or signature to link direct to your chart. You can choose what info you want to share. I personally don't share when we BD'd for example!

Have just had a funny thing happen. It's been raining heavily here all week :rain::rain::rain: so DS2 is a bit stir crazy but there was a sunny spell for about 10 minutes so I took him over to the local Tesco Express for an outing, and standing at the sandwich shelf asked him to choose what he wanted for his lunch. He took off with his basket (which was as big as he is) and came back with: a 6 pack of crisps, 5 cans of coke, 2 four packs of Twirls and a bag of Monster Munch :rofl: And no sandwich,obviously. He is 2.


----------



## too_scared

oh ickle :hugs: i'm sorry the witch showed. :( i agree with kelly, about the meds, they won't be affecting you at all for this next cycle.

emum, what a silly boy! haha!


----------



## Emum

too_scared said:


> oh ickle :hugs: i'm sorry the witch showed. :( i agree with kelly, about the meds, they won't be affecting you at all for this next cycle.
> 
> emum, what a silly boy! haha!

He just took the question very literally, TS. That was what he WANTED for his lunch. What he is actually having as I write this is an egg sandwich and some juice but I think he has forgiven me :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks emum I think it's worked ...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca67e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Emum

Yep, I can see it!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm going to read back in a sec- I just tried to use internet explorer to upload the pic of my awkward baby to give you all a chuckle and goodness me! It could not have been more infuriating. The page kept redirecting its self and it took me 20 minutes to actually get logged on, then all it does is loop between BnB homepage and a blank page. :growlmad: wtf? Sorry rant over, I'm going to read back now. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm sorry about AF Ickle, it must be extra hard after all those pregnancy points, but look at it this way- You only really stopped those meds a short time ago and you are seeing differences already! That coupled with your epic weight loss and you watch, you will have a bfp before much more time has passed! :hugs:

Pink you deserve to be nominated just make sure you have a good tissue stash in your bag, incase of those pregnancy hormones making you weep at people for saying nice things!

:flower:To everyone else, I'm going to keep it short today, the boys have given me hell and I have been in and out of consciousness since 5 am and I am generally NOT amused! They argue horribly at times and I hate being woken early to the sound of all hell breaking loose, I much prefer it when they wake me up because they are laughing too loudly! I ended up on the sofa at 6 am to try and sleep til 8 where I'd have to get up for the early school run, but it all went wrong and I slept right through my alarm and oldest was quite late for school and his dad had to take him as I was pinned to the sofa with a neck ache caused by having to be on the sofa. I'm super annoyed about BnB not letting me put pics up. It gives me the oddest error message. Error 503 then it says 'guru meditation' I have not a clue as to what manner of error that is! :dohh:

Going to have a tea and see if it improves my mood. Then I will have another crack at putting pics up, because you will be highly amused by my 20 week scan pics- I chuckle every time I glance at them. Such an awkward Lil Fella. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> So sorry ickle. It's worse when she messes you around and lets you get your hopes up. Congrats pink on the nomination. What kind of clinic do you work in?
> 
> Miss MM - on your computer if you look at the top of the FF home page there is a tab called sharing, and in that tab, an option called get code. If you click on that it will give you a code which you cut and paste into your posts or signature to link direct to your chart. You can choose what info you want to share. I personally don't share when we BD'd for example!
> 
> Have just had a funny thing happen. It's been raining heavily here all week :rain::rain::rain: so DS2 is a bit stir crazy but there was a sunny spell for about 10 minutes so I took him over to the local Tesco Express for an outing, and standing at the sandwich shelf asked him to choose what he wanted for his lunch. He took off with his basket (which was as big as he is) and came back with: a 6 pack of crisps, 5 cans of coke, 2 four packs of Twirls and a bag of Monster Munch :rofl: And no sandwich,obviously. He is 2.

Ooh I could just about go for all the above mentioned food right now, except for the coke, I'd replace that with 5 pints of water! Your young man has great taste but maybe not the best lunch sense lol bless him I bet he was everso pleased with his choices! Can't beat an egg sarnie truth be told. I really really want one! Infact, I'm going to hardboil a couple of eggs and make some I have been too uptight to eat so far but I'm getting hungry now. Feel a bit less of a grump now I have ranted maybe I will spend all day online afterall :haha:


----------



## too_scared

what a horrible morning, lozdi. i hope you are in a better mood soon. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Ickle, bollocks to the witch :growlmad: I am sorry. You are exempt from the wine and pâté protocol so I suggest another new nail varnish or a top to cheer you up. That bfp is not far away. 
Emum I think that is what Edie would choose for her lunch as well :haha: little monkeys. 
Loz I can't wait to see your photo if you get it sussed. I like the sound of Guru meditation, as frustrating as it must have been. 
Speaking of frustrating, I had a conversation with my GP this morning. The best advice she could give was to ring the secretary of a consultant who works privately and for the NHS and see if he could offer me any advice. 
Also I have been trying to get a straight answer from somebody about what vitamin supplements I should be taking alongside my high dose folic acid. Nobody wants to tell me. I would get better support if I was an alcoholic or a crack addict. I am not saying these people shouldnt get support, just that I would like some too.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm having a Chinese takeaway tonight for our anniversary mrs mig. That will do the trick. Might have a wee drink too, will see how I feel. I don't think I'm not going to go up to Inverness to see DH. It's a bit too much money, and this diet is expensive lol! 

I've bought some Palmers skin firming body lotion that smells lovely so I'm going to use that after having a bath with my clary sage bubble bath and make myself pretty for DH getting home, despite the dark circles and coldsore lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Mood is improving. I started boiling some eggs for egg sarnies, but failed and made runny ones which I am currently enjoying! I googled british eggs some time ago and discovered that the vast majority are vaccinated against salmonella and therefore are ok to eat during pregnancy. They are doing wonders for my mood!


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m :hugs: i really hope things start working out better very soon with the dr's. :(

dh wants me to call the dr today to try to get in to see a new dr. i don't really want to call yet. i am nervous. :S


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh tonight is the anniversary! Well enjoy your meal and definitely have a drink.


----------



## ickle pand

I'd think taking pregnacare and omega 3 would be your best bet mrs mig. I buy boots own omega 3 - much cheaper and they almost always have 3 for 2 on vitamins.


----------



## too_scared

if you take omega supplements you have to make sure they don't have borrage oil in them. i made the mistake of buying them last time only to find out borrage oil may cause mc. i didn't take them but now i have a $20 bottle of supplements in my cupboard that i can't take! i am taking salmon and fish oils. the pharmacist called to make sure they were safe for pg.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My concern is too much folic acid. I have been taking those since my last pregnancy but I have 5mg folic acid on prescription now so I want to know what to take alongside that. The woman in the pharmacy said "just eat healthily". Yeah, cheers. Nice one :growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

Well we're celebrating tonight. Hoping to go for a nice walk tomorrow at my favourite beach. Fingers crossed the weather is good.


----------



## too_scared

can you take too much folic acid?? oh no! i am taking 5 mg. now i am worried!


----------



## too_scared

ickle, i hope yo have a wonderful anniversary celebration. enjoy your supper and i really hope the weather is good for your walk tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle sounds like a great night you have planned! 

Mrs Miggins what about the boots one? I'm taking that and can't fault it. Its especially for pregnancy so totally safe and it also has omega 3. I hardly ever eat fish so its handy for me. I'll allow myself a couple portions of tuna a month but thats about it.


----------



## Lozdi

*Googles too much folic acid*


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sure folic acid is just passed out in you pee if its not used.


----------



## too_scared

i googled it too. yes, it is passed out of your body. phew! the only danger i could find was folic acid masking a b12 deficiency.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Right!! That stupid midwife told me you could have too much!! Ok so I will get some pregnancy vitamins. Thank you.


----------



## Lozdi

Thats what wiki says too, also that the biggest risk of too much folic is if you have a b12 deficiency, as high folate intake can mask low b12. It shouldn't be an issue if your on a good multi vit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I know tomorrow is going to be a tough day for you, I hope you enjoy your walk and have as good a day as you can.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mrs mig xx


----------



## Lozdi

I am a scatter brain I just realised what tomorrow is. :hugs::hugs::hugs: We will all be thinking of you and sending a ton of love. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

So sorry the witch arrived ickle. Sound like a good night. Hope tomorrow flies by and its not too tough. Also hope it brings some more healing as it passes.


----------



## pinksmarties

Quick one then I'll read back.

I don't think you can take to much folic acid as it is water soluble so doesn't stay in your system. The body takes what is need then puts the rest in your urine. So in theory you could end up exctreting most of the 5mg folic acid anyway. I take Pregancare 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitabiotic...89AA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335536207&sr=8-1

from amazon works out quite good value.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just realised eveyone else wrote about teh folic acid, me and my slow typing! 

Hi Kelly - sorry for missing you out :blush: hows things going with your 2ww?

Debzie - still early yet. Have you got dates for your blood testing yet?

ickle - sending more :hugs: and having a lovely evening tonight sounds just what you need.

emum - you are doing well not to have testing today, willpower! Aww what a sweety your ds is, although I think I would have done the same!! My favourite sandwich is cheese (preferably after it has gone a bit warm and sweaty - reminds me of my lunch I had to take to school !)

loz - can't wait to see the pics, and know how frustratingly annoying these damned comupter/internet can be. Not helped but the rude awakening this morning. Glad the egg butty is helping!

MMM - good advice form emum. I did get quite dark lines on my opks so it was obvioulsy +ve. Fingers crossed your egg pop soon.


----------



## fayewest

Lots of love Ickle xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry about your AF ickle :hugs:

Sorry about your awful morning Loz :( :hugs: I know the feeling ... my 2 fight like cat and dog at the moment ... it drives me mad! :lol:

As for me ... definately getting darker lines. Just checked with my friend and she agrees it's darker than this morning :happydance: the photos definately do not do it justice ... you can barely see the lines! I have googled positive OPK's and in caomparison to the on this website, my line IRL is equivilent to CD15AM ... think I might have to start taking the photos with hubby's camera instead of my iPhone! This is the pic of mine:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/be0ce1e5.jpg

And this mornings and this afternoons:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/3c616ea9.jpg

Will be doing another tonight around 9pm :thumbup: x


----------



## pinksmarties

I did 3 per day and always seem to get +ve from about 5pm onwards.


----------



## kelly1973

Loz i found that trouble with uploading pics untill i updated my firefox maybe you could try that ?????

Pink 2ww is going slow told myself i wouldnt test this month but already i want to poas lol

ickle hope you have a lovely evening and tomorrow helps you to heal a little more xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Last time I updated firefox, was a couple of week ago and I found the current version so useless and annoying that I down graded it back to 3.6 lol which works better with my cranky old computer! Tried again a minute ago but got a new issue- it said the file was too large. Going to attempt it on explorer now.


----------



## Lozdi

*Tries again* :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7871.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









DSCN7872.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lozdi

Aha there we go. The first one is his upside-down-sea-creature impression, then there is the no-I-won't-pose-nicely-for-you-to-take a pic-of-my-profile shot with added butt in the air! :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

wow loz those pics are amazing now wheres that bump xxx


----------



## too_scared

baby!!!! TOO cute!! thank you so much for posting, even though you had so much trouble! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Going to have to get OH to take the bump pic, as I try and try but can't quite take a decent pic of it! He is currently in the kitchen making one of his wonderful home made veggie lasagna so it will have to wait til he is free and also when he is in a better mood. The kids did a umber on him this morning too! :haha: I sent him for a couple of pints to chill but it hasn't helped I can hear him angrily chopping an onion, and he is all frowny! :haha:


----------



## fayewest

Loz - that made me chuckle 'angrily chopping an onion' ... I have been known to angrily make breakfast ;0) 

How is everyone today, we're still trudging through, we've had a few more catastrophes today ... turns out the newel posts for the stairs we have been sent dont match, you wouldn't noticed unless you looked, but now I can see it, it's really obvious and needs replacing, holding us up a day! The stairs were also balancing on 1 plank and unsupported so we had to have a whole load of work done before he could start properly on the stairs .... That and the electrical company called me to say my cooker ordered wasn't in stock I will have to wait 2 weeks ... so I had to cancel that and need to find another to reorder! 

Its one thing after another, I feel worn out by it, just waiting for this good luck thats coming my way next week ;0) (It had better!!!)


----------



## fayewest

Yay Baby pics!!! ;0) xx


----------



## Lozdi

I have done angry washing up, but making breakfast tends to diffuse anger for me, as I love breakfast so much it cheers me up.

Faye you should be getting a truly epic run of good luck coming your way soon, you have had such bad luck of late, its only fair the universe makes things right! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Faye what a nightmare. I really hope that good luck comes your way soon. 
Lozdi what ADORABLE pictures!! He's standing on his head! I've never seen a scan picture like that before. It's fantastic.


----------



## Lozdi

he wouldn't budge lol even the sono lady chuckled at how stubborn he was!....Takes after OH :haha:


----------



## fayewest

I would settle for a new job for Mr P and a baby ;0) 

We are really worried that his school gave him a bad reference, he is a really good teacher but his school is run by some super bitter and mean people. They have told him that they feel let down he has told them he is looking elsewhere and have been on his case constantly ever since. Honestly some of the things they say and do to him are unforgivable. When he told them we were expecting (just so he could come to the scan with me) they said it was my pregnancy not his and wouldn't allow him any time off whatsoever! They behaved more appallingly when we had the miscarriage ... he just needs out as soon as possible. Sending out lots of positive vibes for Monday and hoping for the absolute best. He is on his way home now to tell me what the reference said, he didnt sound happy ;0(


----------



## kelly1973

scary i just read that preseed can give you o cysts ive been using it


----------



## fayewest

Kelly - Ive been using it too ;0(


----------



## Lozdi

Faye thats awful what horrid horrid people. A reference is meant to be good points only, if theres nothing good to say in a reference then the only option is to decline giving one. Hopefully Mr P's next job will see that the old lot were bang out of order and ignore whatever negativity they put in a reference. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Is it proven that preseed can cause cysts? What type of cysts? Apparently we get cysts come and go all the time on our ovaries, maybe it just makes those cysts slightly more likely?


----------



## pinksmarties

Trying to find any info on preseed and cyst but can't. Where did you read that Kelly? I used preseed, not that I am bothered byt the reports just curious. Can't think how it could influence anything really.

Loz - fantastic scan pictures. So funny with his bum in the air, he is going to be fun!!


----------



## elm

Kelly - looks like it's because it contains parabens and there's loads of stuff that contains parabens, I wouldn't worry but switch to something more natural if you want to. I'm trying to find a decent natural deodorant but haven't found one yet.

Fantastic scan pic Loz - gorgeous!!! 

:hugs: ickle x Hope you're enjoying your night, I'll light a candle for you tomorrow xxx

Things have to improve faye!!

Running out of memory now!!! 

:hugs: every one x


----------



## elm

https://www.preseed.co.uk/preseed_vaginal_lubricant_science.html

they have a statement about it x


----------



## pinksmarties

oops


----------



## pinksmarties

You could try actual egg whites (!) as recommended in a book I was reading but I think I would rather go with preseed. I doubt the amount used will have any significant effect and are outweighed by the number of bfp's (mine and mrsmigs at least) it seems to help.


----------



## pinksmarties

https://www.preseed.com/faq/why-does-preseed-have-parabens-in-it


----------



## debzie

Pink I have my first appointment on the 29th May. Hoping they will start testing then too. 

Loz loving the pics. 

Kelly I think the the pros outway the cons with preseed. They found that I had quite a large cyst when I was pregnant and had not been using preseed. I had however been using soy which also can give you cysts. I used to use preseed as did not get much EWCM. I swapped to the pregnacare conception vits and used soy and it increased my cm no end. I had loads lol. 

Faye I write references all the time and I agree that you cannot write anything negative in them we even have policies on reference writing and its clear.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - not long then, but maybe you'll not be able to get all the test anyway if you get your bfp this month! I agree with preseed, risks are minimal.

I too had 3cm cyst (mine was CL, was that the same for you debzie?) and that was my 1st pg without any added help.

Faye - as Loz and Debzie have said, you are not allowed to write a bad reference and maybe he would have some sort of legal right for libel if they actually outright lie. character


----------



## debzie

Yeah mine was the same Pink about the same size too. I do not hold out much hope as my hormonal chain cannot be fully beack to normal with the hcg in my system. I detected a LH surge but without temping do not know if I ovulated. Time will tell.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies it was some post on it some lady that seemed to know pink did you use preseed for your bfp? im guna carry on using it arnt there risks to most things these days


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep Kelly used every month, got bfp Nov first month using preseed then this time too. But I was also taking 2000mg of EPO and Robutussin too!

Debzie - Maybe your hormones might not be settled this month but that still leaves next month before the 29th May for a bfp, how long were your cycles normally?

I thought I might have had another cyst this time as I was still getting a bit of right sided pains, nowhere near as bad as the first time, but I have nothing showing on the scan this week.


----------



## kelly1973

i copied you on the 2000mg epo but wats Robutussin


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies, thanks for your support, they cant write him a bad reference and then say they have big plans for him next year, just reeks of shady to me. I have refused to give references in the past before, the most recent was in November, where we had a guy on trial for 3 months, he was utterly awful, then wrote for a reference and tried to make contact on Linkedin, funny! 

I just hope he nails it in the teaching assessment, thats the fairest place to judge in my opinion xx


----------



## fayewest

ps Kelly, I got my BFP on Preseed, have been using it ever since


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - Robitussin is an expectorant cough medicine that is supposed to thin CM therefore making your CM easier for the swimmers to get through. I used Boots own brand cough medicine, but it must only contain guaifenesin and no other active ingredients like antihistmines that are sometimes put in.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html


----------



## debzie

Pink my cycles were anywhere between 27 and 33 days long they had just settled down before my bfp. Typically straight after miscarriage for a few cycles they are longer then get shorter. If this is the trend af will get me early too at 11-12dpo so I have got a good change before my appt. Glad to hear there was no cyst this time, another really good sign.


----------



## too_scared

i also used preseed for both my bfp's :)

faye, i really hope your husband gets that job on monday! fingers and toes crossed!

hi to everyone. :) i hope you are all well. 

we are off now to walk the dogs and then we are going to a bbq at our friend's house. it is going to be yummy but for the past 1/2 hour or so i have been feeling pretty yucky in my tummy :S 

we are going out of town early tomorrow morning for the night. we are going to see a friend of mine who graduated from university with me. we are going to meet her husband and their 12 week old baby :D they live in manitoba now so i haven't seen her in a few years. so happy! our friends (the bbq friends :)), this girl, and i all graduated together and that is where we met. we are all getting together tomorrow night. i am really looking forward to it! 

i hope you all have a good weekend :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - I don't understand your OH's work. They sound like bullys that try to build you only to be able to keep knocking you back. Fingers crossed for Monday and will be sending lots of +ve vibes his way.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - have a wonderful weekend. I have kept in contact with a lot of the people I graduated from uni with (the first time anyway!) and I hope seeing her 12 week old won't be too hard for you. Are you going to tell them your news or is that too soon yet?

I hope it's good yucky tummy! I had nausea from about 5 weeks onwards!

DEbzie - I hope things settle down quicker this time. Sorry I couldn't remember if you have had the erpc before? My cycles got back on track pretty much straight away but I know mrsmig took a few months.


----------



## debzie

No this was my first erpc the previous ones were medication medical management. I hope it settles down quickly too hun thanks.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Pink and TS - They are bullies, the staff turnover there is on average 2 staff a year. 3 years ago the Deputy Head called in on long term sick and then took a job abroad! Says it all really, he had to escape to another country to get away from them and the bad reference situation.

There was a girl last year who was offered a job only to have the offer revoked after receiving a bad reference ;0( 

Positive Vibes and happy thoughts ... what will be will be, he is just going to make sure his lesson is amazing! ;0)


----------



## fayewest

ts - Sounds like a lovely weekend! Have fun xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have a lovely time TS :flower:

How's everyone else? Did you take longer to get back to normal after the medical management or the erpc deb?

AFM tonight's test is even stronger too :) 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/cc802d46.jpg

X


----------



## pinksmarties

Ooooo definately going in the right direction MMM!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS have a fantastic weekend. Is your tummy icky sicky or the other way? I'm only asking cos I had dreadful diarrhoea with Edie for the first few weeks. I wasn't expecting it at all. It's even less glamourous than sickness. I want to get it again though because I know it's a good sign. I've just been round to my friends for one of her wine nights. I turned up with a miserable little carton of pineapple juice. She sussed straight away but dragged me in the kitchen to ask me, and nobody else seemed to notice. I have terrible mouth ulcers though and the pineapple juice wasn't helping. 
MrsMm that looks good, get busy. 
Faye I totally understand your worries with Mr. Ps job. My OH has been out of work over a year and it's so hard. We actually can't afford to have another baby really. If it was out first we probably wouldn't be able to at all but at least we still have all the baby stuff. 
I came across my denim maternity shorts yesterday and in a very dramatic way I fell to my knees and clasped my hands together and sort of prayed that I would be wearing them again this summer.


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you lovely ladies. I've had a good evening. I helped DH take photos of the lifeboat crew, inbetween showers. I haven't seen a lot of the guys in a while face to face, just on Facebook so they were commenting on how well I'm doing with my diet which was nice to hear. They're a good laugh. I'm going to volunteer to help out more if possible. 

We had our Chinese takeaway, I ate half the portion I'd normally eat and was stuffed! The spring rolls were amazing, better than sex! I had a blue WKD too (cos I'm a classy burd) and got a bit tipsy. Just chilling in front of the telly now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds like you had a lovely night Ickle. You definitely deserved the Chinese and drink. Were they as good as you hoped?


----------



## ickle pand

They were, the restaurant we go to is always good though. And I only ate half of it when I fully intended to eat the lot so I feel pretty good about it. My stomach has definitely shrunk.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :) i am sure it will be good! i am looking forward to it. 

pink, i don't think it will be hard on me to meet henry. i have 2 friends here who have babies (8 and 9 months) and i spend a lot of time with one of them. i am ok with babies, but i do find pg ladies a bit hard, if i am honest. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> TS have a fantastic weekend. Is your tummy icky sicky or the other way? I'm only asking cos I had dreadful diarrhoea with Edie for the first few weeks. I wasn't expecting it at all. It's even less glamourous than sickness. I want to get it again though because I know it's a good sign. I've just been round to my friends for one of her wine nights. I turned up with a miserable little carton of pineapple juice. She sussed straight away but dragged me in the kitchen to ask me, and nobody else seemed to notice. I have terrible mouth ulcers though and the pineapple juice wasn't helping.
> MrsMm that looks good, get busy.
> Faye I totally understand your worries with Mr. Ps job. My OH has been out of work over a year and it's so hard. We actually can't afford to have another baby really. If it was out first we probably wouldn't be able to at all but at least we still have all the baby stuff.
> I came across my denim maternity shorts yesterday and in a very dramatic way I fell to my knees and clasped my hands together and sort of prayed that I would be wearing them again this summer.

i was feeling the opposite of sicky, but only just a little. i had the same issue you had with Edie with my first bfp. right from 8 dpo. this time tonight was the first time i was feeling icky like that. i wanted it at first too but now i am thinking that since this pg has been SO different than the other one that maybe this is the way it is supposed to be for me? i don't know. maybe that last one was wrong for me from the start? i am not sure. i just hope that however this pg is going that it is doing what it needs to in order to get a healthy baby! i am quite worried about the lack of symptoms though. :(


----------



## MightyMom

TS: My symptoms come and go. My boobs hurt a bit but don't anymore. I was dizzy everyday and now I'm not. I was nauseated for about a week and am not anymore either. It feels like all my symptoms are gone, but my numbers and scan were ok. So maybe it is true that every pregnancy is really different. Plus I think I am looking for symptoms I have had before and missing new ones.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I definitely think that's the case. I might have mentioned before that my best friend has 3 children but has had 5 pregnancies and keeps assuring me that every single one of those pregnancies were different, but the hardest by far was the one after a loss. It's natural to analyse everything, and I hadn't even considered that we might be missing symptoms just because we haven't had them before. Out of my 4 pregnancies this one actually does feel the most like my first, but I am reluctant to say that as I feel like I am jinxing it. 
TS Pichi had hardly any symptoms at first if I remember rightly. And don't forget how early we are, lots of people might not have even found out at this stage, lots of symptoms kick in gradually. 
I'm still terrified though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs Mig. Your right they are all different. The day after mine I felt I should have known too. With DD and DS I had terrible morning sickness however with this one I didn't, hence why I didn't didn't find out until I was 8 weeks. I also think its hard to not analyse your symptoms but as you say everyone is different. I have everythin crossed for you and wish you a happy and healthy 8 months :flower: x


----------



## kelly1973

7dpo sigh!!!!!!


----------



## debzie

7 dpo too big sigh lol. Nothing exciting happening here too Kelly.

MissMoo To answer your question each loss has been different. With the first I did not get af until cd54 and it was horrendously heavy and painfull. At the time I was not temping or charting so have not got a clue. The second again was medical management. I bled and spotted throughout that cycle. Ov detected on cd 25 and had a shorter leuteal phase for me of 11 days I think. This time bleeding and spotting was not so bad, just over two weeks then a random episode. Oved again like the last on cd 25. Physically the erpc was much easier to recover from, I felt poisoned for weeks and bled and bled. This time physically I was back feeling fine after a few weeks and was able to go back to work.

Preggo ladies, I can say that each of my pregnancies have been different. I had far more symptoms with my first mmcs that with the last and dd.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies :hugs:

I'm having a bit of a bad morning. I did another test today to see the line get darker since Wednesday and it was barely darker at all :( I am so worried. I feel like I might be coming down with a cold so I am crossing my fingers that that is a symptom. 

7 dpo ladies! Soon more bfp's for this thread, I'm sure :)

Did you test this morning, emum? Fx'd for you :)

Hi to everyone else. Have a great day :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My lines aren't as dark as I hoped either TS. Try another with smu that sometimes gives a better result. I'm having one of those days today too. It's a week since I found out and I should be pleased as its a week clocked up but I feel like I'm a week closer to the inevitable miscarriage. How depressing!!


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M :hugs: I wish I could do more than a virtual hug. It is a hard time right now but we have to try hard to be positive. 

I can't try again with fmu or smu until Monday. We are staying in a cabin tonight with our friends and I don't really want to test with them there. They know, though. We told them last night. They are our closest friends here and know we were ttc again. The last bfp kept my friend awake from excitement all night. They are very happy for us. I hope I don't let everyone down again. :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs M and TS. 

TS you will never let your friends down hun :hugs: I have a feeling these are sticky little beans for you and Mrs M :D x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's exactly how I feel. I had to tell the girls at work the other day. They were all so excited and I just wish I could be too. I feel like I will let everyone down again too. Been having a wobble today.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs M. I know if I get pregnant I will be feeling the exact same way but our/your friends will never feel let down :flower:

I've just done another OPK and it's darker than this morning but I wouldn't say it is any darker than last nights ... in fact maybe a little lighter ... shall see when I do my one at 9pm x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You must have a very long surge! Mine fade in and out really quickly. In fact as I ovulated 2 days early this month I'm attributing my success partly to my cbfm as without seeing that peak I might have missed the positive opk.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you guys :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Would either of you feel let down if one of your friends had a miscarriage? I really doubt it. You'd just be upset for them, which is how your friends would feel (not that it's going to happen) so put any thoughts of that out of your minds!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ickle :hugs:

My father in law said they our previous pg was the only glimmer of good so far this year for them. I definitely feel like I let them down. :(


----------



## elm

Hello everyone x

How are you today ickle? I have lit a little candle x Been thinking about you :hugs: sorry if you've already said have only got half a computer screen which is not good!!

Hope you have a great time ts x

:hugs: Mrs Migg x

Hope you're ok emum.

Errr... :wave: :kiss: :hugs: to (going to try and remember everyone but extra :kiss: to everyone I leave out...) debzie, loz, Kelly, Mrs MM, mighty mum, dodger, pink, mohini, alansdra (who hasn't been here for ages? will have to pop over to her journal!), blank brain!! xxx

Got a positive OPK this afternoon! Wasn't expecting it, we bd'ed last night (just for fun but might help!!!). Wandering if I'm going to get another 3 days of positives so don't want to wear dp out too soon...


----------



## debzie

Ickle really hope today has not been too bad. Been thinling of you.

Elm yeah for positive opk I love it when they sneak up on you. Mine did the first cycle i oved on cd 13 unknown for me. Get busy hun. 

Ta andMrsmigg I felt the same had to tell work as soon as i found out. It's part of blaming oursrlves for the miscarriage the guilt also. No matter how many people say its not our fault we dont fully believe them. I do agree with ickle though if any of our friends or collegues miscarried we wpuld not feel ket down. 

Missmoo what sensitivity are your opks some women cannot get a positive on the 20 or 40 miu ones? That fade in out may be your surge? Have you any other symptoms of pending ov?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle and Debzie.


----------



## ickle pand

I've actually been ok today. Just been taking it easy. Been taking to DH about what we actually want from the FS appointment. The plan had been to ask for clomid for a couple of cycles before starting IVF but I'm starting to feel like we haven't had a fair crack at trying naturally with being on the NSAIDs. Fili suggested monitoring and I think that might be an idea, whether it's medicated or not. Whether or not they'll do that on the NHS is another matter. I'm going to do some more research on LUFS (which is what the NSAIDs can cause) so I know exactly what I'm speaking about.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's exactly how I feel. I had to tell the girls at work the other day. They were all so excited and I just wish I could be too. I feel like I will let everyone down again too. Been having a wobble today.

We have to use a protection mechanism in the early weeks, its the only way. One day at a time. It makes a pregnancy feel like it lasts years because of all the things that go through your head in those early weeks, all the energy we spend trying not to worry and trying not to get too exited. Its very hard, but you will get through it, you all will. Eventually, its not so scary, but those weeks in the beginning are awful. I spent the whole of first tri wearing sanitary towels because the mmc scared me so much. I didn't stop using them til I had my 13 week scan. I still have worries even now but they are not as bad, because so far everything looks good, but there is no way I could have presumed all would be well while I was still in first tri. 

One day at a time Ladies! Just one little day at a time. Even if each day feels like 3 or 4. :hugs:

Ickle :hugs::hugs::hugs: So glad you are feeling ok, and will be clued up at your appointment. Its all forwards now, and you'll be growing a sticky one in no time! :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Sorry you are having a down day, its only natural, you will be fine I am totally sure, but the protection mechanism is bound to kick in xxx

Ickle - Clomid only really helps if you are not ovulating on your own, I was having super long crazy cycles which was why it was recommended for me, so i think you are right it might not be the thing for you. monitoring would be a great solution. I have the IVF app set in place for June and will likely start IVF in late August. Its a tough road to go down but my sister has two beautiful boys from IVF, and if it comes to that, it will be a massively positive thing for both of us ;0) Must be a hard day for you, much love xxx

Just catching up now after a day of house stuff ... just seems so endless, took me 5 hours to strip paint off a door frame today, so boring!! In other news the house is looking less crazy and we have filled 1 room full of boxes, we need more storage before we can unpack anything else x


----------



## elm

fayewest said:


> Just catching up now after a day of house stuff ... just seems so endless, took me 5 hours to strip paint off a door frame today, so boring!! In other news the house is looking less crazy and we have filled 1 room full of boxes, we need more storage before we can unpack anything else x

:( sorry it's seeming endless at the moment. My parents were building their house for about twelve years, they started off living in a caravan in the garden then went into the house but without plumbing (had a portaloo thing in the garden and a stand pipe!!), they did get there eventually though and you will too in much less time than they did I'm sure!! Great that your house is looking less crazy!!
:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelly1973

id love to live in a caravan, we just signed up for the new place so should be moving in may,only been in this place 6 months but cant stay as the landlord pulled a fast one and put the rent up,more moving id like to settle one day sooooooooooooooooooooo 8dpo bored with waiting


----------



## elm

Kelly have you checked that's legal? I thought they couldn't put the rent up for a year after you'd moved in x 

I've lived on a boat a couple of times :)

Negative opk this morning. Didn't bd last night and can't this morning due to ds :(


----------



## debzie

Faye I know that mental torture well when we moved into.our house it was a wpreck and we did it up room at a time. I hate painted wood and so spent days striping paint made myself ill on a few occaisions with wood stain too. some days it was. therapeutic others a chore. 

Kelly I wake up this morning thinking Humph only 8 dpo but at least we are over the first week allreadyhope this week flies by.


----------



## debzie

Elm least you will give pjs sperm reserves a chance to build up for tonight. Good luck hun.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Will go back and check up on the posts when I'm on the computer later. How is everyone today? What's everyone's plans? X


----------



## debzie

Morning miss hows them OPks doing?

I am having dinner at my mams then ironing awaits. What a fun day NOT. What you up to???


----------



## dodgercpkl

I just want to chime in and say not to feel like you could potentially let anyone down! I know that while *I* felt that I let my parents and Anton's parents down when we lost the baby, *THEY* didn't feel anything other then sadness for us that we'd lost it. Same with all of my friends. 

I haven't read back too far (it's like 10 pages!).... did I miss any more bfps or other important news? 

Ickle - *hugs* I'm sorry the witch got you. I think research is a good way to go. *hugs*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Long one from me so I apologise now! 



elm said:


> Got a positive OPK this afternoon! Wasn't expecting it, we bd'ed last night (just for fun but might help!!!). Wandering if I'm going to get another 3 days of positives so don't want to wear dp out too soon...

Wow! That's great news hun! Will you be OPKing today and tomorrow then? I _think_ I may have had my positive on Friday evening :thumbup: 



debzie said:


> Missmoo what sensitivity are your opks some women cannot get a positive on the 20 or 40 miu ones? That fade in out may be your surge? Have you any other symptoms of pending ov?

The tests are 20 mIU. I have been using them since my MMC and I have always had a very slight baseline and someone mentioned that I may have high LH in my body or something. However the tests over the last few days have definately been darker than when I have had the slight baseline. So I definately think that they are working.



fayewest said:


> Just catching up now after a day of house stuff ... just seems so endless, took me 5 hours to strip paint off a door frame today, so boring!! In other news the house is looking less crazy and we have filled 1 room full of boxes, we need more storage before we can unpack anything else x

It does doesn't it! It seems likes it's never ending. How are you today hun? 



elm said:


> Kelly have you checked that's legal? I thought they couldn't put the rent up for a year after you'd moved in x
> 
> I've lived on a boat a couple of times :)
> 
> Negative opk this morning. Didn't bd last night and can't this morning due to ds :(

I agree Kelly I don't think they can do that. Hope you manage to get is sorted though!

:hugs: Elm if you could try and do it tonight you might still be covered if you DTD from Friday night? 



debzie said:


> Morning miss hows them OPks doing?
> 
> I am having dinner at my mams then ironing awaits. What a fun day NOT. What you up to???

The OPK last night (9pm) was very light. Haven't done my 10am one but I only went to the loo at 8.45am so I think I'll just wait for my 3.30pm one and go from that but I think the surge has definately gone. 

I'm the same too! I've got the dinner to prepare, ironing to do, hoovering and cleaning the bathrooms. Hubby's just took the kids swimming so best make a move! :lol:

x


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs mmm hope your ok xx#

debz no symptons here did anyone get a bfp with no symptons?

elm wow i wana live on a boat how long for was it a barge?

yeah not thinking its right wat hes done but kinda feel bad feelings against him place were going to in nice just the thought of moving again blows my mind,oh thinks im a suma wresler i think and can carry 3 times my body weight...
Hey mrs mig how are you today?

Any news emun whats your updates?
Hows things at yours faye?
hi to all those lovely pregnant ladies that give the rest of us hope every day xxxx pink loz ts mrs migg and hope it happens ??? who we havent heard from in a while and pichi hows she???? and hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Emum

Held off testing yesterday but BFN today which is 12 days after our last BD so fairly sure I am out :(. Have some cramps today too though I get these in first few weeks of pregnancy too so know they aren't conclusive. 

On rent, it depends on the lease you signed. Minimum period before they can put rent up is 6 months, but if you have a 12 month assured shorthold tenancy then it would be 12 months. The other legal question which was discussed recently was references. You can't maliciously give a bad reference because you dislike someone or don't want them to leave your employ for example, but you can give a truthful bad reference, and you can also express negative opinions of someone so long as these are honestly held - eg describe someone as a bad team player or confrontational or something. Most employers don't want the hassle so have a policy of only saying positive things, or just confirming dates worked but it isn't illegal to do differently in the UK. (was a lawyer specialising in this area before kids :) )


----------



## hopeithappens

hi kelly im still here lol just been lurking a lot, i have missed a few things so just been catching up 

ts - yey for ur bfp :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ickle - so sorry the witch got ya im sure if we all get together and kick some butt she wont b coming back next month

gl to all in the tww cant wait to c more bfps

pink - lovely pics glad the scan went well :)

loz - love ur lil fellas moves :haha:

ive just read back and i still cant remember everything lol sorry if ive missed anything out

hi elm, emum, mohini, mrs m, mrs mmm, faye, debzie, dodger

afm - still feeling rather sick i actually fancied some choc the other day so had a bite of a flake and it tasted not nice thought i was going to have to ask oh to stop the car so i cd get out to be sick i felt awful for bout an hr after so now im scared to even try anything chocolaty, got my 1st scan on tues at half 9 and my god the days r dragging i just want to know everything is ok, and also tomorrow afternoon cant come soon enuf as i now have cockroaches somewhere found 2 in the last few days so got the dudey out tomorrow to get rid of them and i cant relax knowing theyre around, even tho i know it doesnt make a difference ive done nothing but scrub the place since i got in from work but it makes me feel a bit better lol


----------



## fayewest

Hi Elm - Sorry you feel you're out ;0( 

Exactly what I thought on the reference, our issue is that they are guilty of giving bad references without cause. If it ever came to it, and I hope it doesn't, Mr P has 101 emails/texts etc from his head teacher saying what a fantastic teacher he is. She begged him to come back to the school (he left after a year there previously) so hopefully she'll have been fair!

Just thinking positive thoughts about it all really, as I have told him anyway, this interview is as much for him to decide if he likes the school and wants to work there, he won't leave to start at school he doesn't like just to escape his current school, he will bide his time.

MummyMoo - Ok, thanks managed to get alot done in the house yesterday and its looking a little better, still ALONG way to go but the carpenter is getting there, I might need to put a rocket up his ass tomorrow as he likes to chat! 

Hi Kelly - When are you moving? What a stress, somewhere nice I hope, I need to go and catch up on that x

Debzie - The paint is so annoying, sometimes it comes off really quickly and others the tar paint on underneath just wont budge, you're right though I will get there ;0) 

Elm - I was telling my Dad yesterday that actually I would like to live in a Caravan whilst we are doing this because at least when you go to the caravan and close the door there is nothing in there to do, living in this place means you can never escape BUT the shower is in, thats a massive milestone and the bathroom is finished very almost.

I think I have just OV'ed no signs though, thats the problem with Clomid ;0(


----------



## kelly1973

oooh hope how exciting for scan cant wait what hospital you going to?

Emun sorry fot the bfn but untill the bitch comes theres still hope. xx

faye just moving 4 miles up the road still a farm so i can carry on with the canny chicken company its alot smaller and needs agood paint so looking forward to putting my stamp on things as other half takes no part in that lol

yeh tomorrow ill be 9dpo wishing my life away lol


----------



## hopeithappens

not long now faye ur through the 1st week, got my fingers tightly crossed for u all, glad ur moving somewhere u can still keep ur chickens goin :)

its the r.v.i im going to, taking ds with us so that should be fun not sure hell understand much but nevermind, my preg friend kept sayin to him theres a baby in my tummy and he just kept looking and saying no lol


----------



## kelly1973

hopeithappens said:


> not long now faye ur through the 1st week, got my fingers tightly crossed for u all, glad ur moving somewhere u can still keep ur chickens goin :)
> 
> its the r.v.i im going to, taking ds with us so that should be fun not sure hell understand much but nevermind, my preg friend kept sayin to him theres a baby in my tummy and he just kept looking and saying no lol

:dohh:you called me faye lol


----------



## hopeithappens

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so so so so sorry kelly :dohh:, told u my brain is all over the place :haha:


----------



## fayewest

That confused me fior a sec then too xx I would LOVE to live on a farm xx


----------



## kelly1973

cool dont they call that baby brain thats sooooooo cool xx

faye i love it but i look like ive been draged through a hedge sometimes lol


----------



## debzie

Kelly my oh thinks I can move everything too. Puts me in mind of the good life series when Barbara says there are three genders men women and Barbaras we must be barbaras eh? I really want to move looking at houses this next week. Only have two bedrooms here.

Hopeit good to here from you.


----------



## kelly1973

debz that made me lol about the barbara thing.... where are you guna look to move


----------



## debzie

Same town we live in as DD starts school in September and has a place. Really want a garden too.


----------



## kelly1973

lovely to get a garden ready for summer love being out in the sun


----------



## debzie

So do I kelly, we have a garden sort of at my grandmas (she passed away last year but my aunt still lives there) I love it we have loads of plants in the green house waiting for some decent weather to put out.


----------



## hopeithappens

god help me as far as baby brains concerned i never recovered after having ds :haha:

debzie - that was the 1 thing i was soo plzd bout wen we got this house as the last place we used to live in yes we had a front and back garden but our upstairs neighbour used the back for her dogs and we used the front but the garden was full of rubbish ppl kept throwing in and it wasnt fenced off properly so i couldnt let ds out or just let the dog out for some space and the kids throwing stuff off the windows, i didnt half cry some tears over that place


----------



## kelly1973

9 dpo trar lee la ok so had massive temp drop can you guys have a look does that mean af coming? how are you all? the sun is shining today yeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Kelly. It's not set in stone (Loz had a temp before her bfp) but a temp drop can indicate AF is on her way. I usually get one the day before AF comes. However at 9dpo that could still be implantation, so wait and see what tomorrows temp does. If it shoots back up again and no AF it looks promising! How long is your usual cycle?


----------



## kelly1973

between 25 and 27


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't know Kelly but Mrs M knows what she is talking about :thumbup:

I'm ok ... bit worried as I threw up last night and no idea why :wacko: must have been something I ate. Feeling very weak this morning from it :( Off to do my training for my new job this so will keep me busy in the 2WW :D 

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## kelly1973

hope you feel better mrs mmm xxxxx


----------



## elm

Keep reading and not posting, silly me can't remember anything now!!! 

Hope you're ok mmm and hope that's an imPlantation dip Kelly x

I lived on a narrowboat for a few years til after ds was born, really need to get it up for sale!!!

Had Positive opks again yesterday afternoon after a negative in the morning. Got some bding done late afternoon and will keep jumping on dp for a couple of days

X


----------



## fayewest

Hello ladies ... Hope you're all well, 

am SUPER nervous today as Mr P has his job interview ... he is feeling pretty objective about it, he may not like the school, it may not be the place for him so after today he'll be able to tell if he likes the place (although I think a bit of that is a layer of protection in case he doesn't get the job) 

He is a brilliant teacher, really creative, he's just too damned honest so I always worry in this situation that he doesn't champion himself enough ... prime example when people ask you what your worst quality is, they don't really want a worst quality, they want 'I work too hard/to late etc' whereas Mr P might say 'Well I am not very organised' ... Funny! Hopefully he'll do his best, and if he's the right person for the job he'll get it!

Please send us all your positive vibes and good wishes, fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Everything crossed for you Faye.


----------



## lindblum

good luck to your OH faye x


----------



## too_scared

sending lots of good luck vibes your husband's way, faye!

sorry i have missed so much! i hope you are all well. 

good luck to the ladies in their tww! good luck to the ladies who are ov'ing now!


----------



## kelly1973

good luck to mr p faye xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone, 

Kelly - as mirsmig said the temp drop can indicte Af is on here way but that would give you a short cycle this month, so lets hope it is an implantation dip!!

MissMM - hope you fell better soon, dodgy tums are horible.

Faye - sending lots of +ve vibes and fingers crossed for his interview.

Emum - sorry for BFN yesterday :hugs: have you retested today, still keeping everything crossed fo you. Thanks for the info to regards references etc.

ickle - hope your weekend wasn't too bad When does your OH get home?

elm- yay for +ve opks, lets hope you catch that egg this month!

Hi to everyione else, just a quick one whilst at lunch at work.


----------



## princesspreg

Hi, I honestly don't know where I am...so confused. Never in my life apart from my last pregnancy have I missed a period. I MC in Feb this year, saw period 28 days later from last mc bleeding in March, now 6 weeks later no period.

I don't know what is going on and I wont get tested cause I am just scared. Plus hubby and I haven't really been trying as much but still active. I just don't know. I am having the worst feeling about this.


----------



## fayewest

Am a bag of nerves, just want him to be happy ;0) Like I said he is not as good a bull%*itter as me (must be my marketing background) I just hope he comes across well, and that this is the job for him ;0) 

Thanks so so much for all your support ladies xx


----------



## too_scared

princesspreg, you should test, just so you know where you are. maybe make an appt with your dr? :hugs:

faye, when i saw that you had posted i was hoping you were coming back with good news. i am crossing everything for you guys!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Ladies.

Pink - DH hasn't left yet, he's leaves tomorrow and gets back on Thursday. I've decided not to go up to Inverness because he'll probably be knackered after driving and working and since we've had our meal now, we couldn't really go out or anything. 

I'm off work today, because I nearly passed out in the shower this morning. I got really shaky, nauseous, dizzy and light headed. I had to kneel down for a while but I couldn't shake it off so I thought I'd be better not driving up to work. I spent most of the morning dozing and I feel better now. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## debzie

Kelly it could be implantation hun fingers crossed. 

Missmoo hope you feel better nowt worse that feeling sick and training. Hope this tww does fly by. Good luck with the new job. 

Faye sending positive vibes to Mr p. 

Pink hello hun. 

Afm I'm off work today and so trying to keep busy went out and bought some superdrug tests. Ready for testathon on Wednesday. If I have a similar shorter lp as i had with my last mc 
Af is due wed or Thursday. Have really bad cramps today. I feel like the witch is circling.


----------



## too_scared

oh my gosh, ickle!! i hope you are feeling better now! that is scary. i am glad you have taken the day off. :hugs:

it is too bad you decided against going. i can understand it, though. :(

debzi, i hope the cramps mean something good is happening!!


----------



## debzie

Posting at the same time.....

Princess you need to test hun its the only way you will know.

Ickle that's scarey hope your ok?


----------



## hopeithappens

ickle - sorry ur not feeling so gd today but glad the doze made u feel a bit better

faye - got my fingers crossed ur oh gets the job

kelly - really hope it is an implantation dip

mrs mmm - sorry ur not feeling to gd either

hi princess sorry for your loss:hugs: but i agree with ts then u will know where u r and can go from there 

hi pink, loz, mrs m, ts, elm, debzie 

afm - i feel a bit better now that the dudeys been out and hopefully the stuff hes put down will kill the horrible beasties i had such a horrible nights sleep coz all i cd think bout was them crawling about lol, now tomorrow is playing on my mind im just glad its at half 9, my 12 wk scan with ds was in the afternoon but i wasnt bothered back then didnt think of all the things that can happen, i tried to explain to ds before that tomorrow we wud go and c if his baby bro or sis was doing well and he said yeah its pink, then 5mins later came running up and said mammy i go c sister


----------



## hopeithappens

and hi emum and anyone else i missed sorry :)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm fine now thanks. Gave me a fright though.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Take care, sounds horrible, are you taking it easy?

We will know by 6pm ish today, he has done his lesson, reading and assessment by now and has the interview ay 3.45pm ... Arrrggghhhh! Feeling sick! Much worse than if I had gone to the interview myself! 

We are having such a horrendous run of bad luck at the moment, I hope this is the thing that turns us around, would be 100% worth all the bad stuff xx


----------



## Emum

Hope faye's DH's interview goes well. 

I am stuck in frustrationville here. Used my last FRER yesterday which was BFN and only have CB digis left. FRER are 12.5 mui though and CBs are 25, so if your levels double every other day in early pregnancy, there is no point in testing now again until Wednesday morning if my maths is right as it would be impossible to get a BFP before then if my levels were less than 12.5 on Sunday. Feel AF may make an appearance tonight or tomorrow though so can save them for next month. :(


----------



## fayewest

Fingers crossed Emum, bloody annoying having to wait! Hopefully AF wont show tonight.


----------



## too_scared

emum, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How annoying Emum to be stuck in limbo. I hope that line appears, and if not you and Ickle will be bfp buddies next month. 
Faye your OH sounds just like Mark. He is rubbish at selling himself. Which is partly the reason he has been out of work so long. 
Pink, hope you are ok. 
Ickle, sorry to hear about your funny turn. It must have been horrible, glad you feel better now. 
MrsMM hope you feel better soon as well. 
Afm, think something is wrong with the electrics in our house. I tried to have a shower yesterday and the power switch is on the outside of the bathroom wall, I flicked it down and it didn't switch properly and the shower wouldn't work. And in the same 24 hours, the charger for my laptop stopped working, the charger for Joe's psp stopped working, and worst of all my GHD's packed in. It can't be a coincidence! 
So unable to wash or straighten my hair I look like worzel Gummidge. I'm going into work early tomorrow to have a wash and blow dry but the electrician is on his way round now to look at the shower switch.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm just watching telly and messing about online Faye.

I'm looking for a site that I've seen in the past for online ad-hoc admin work. I've decided that I would like to do something like that since DH is away so often and we have a credit card that we want to pay off before any babies arrive. Can't for the life of me remember the name of it though and googling just comes up with scams etc. 

Mrs Mig - that does sound like a problem with the electrics. Hope it's an easy fix. Luckily DH is an electrician to trade so he can do all that sort of thing round the house, plus there's guys on his lifeboat crew that do stuff like joinery, plastering etc. Very handy!

Emum - Got everything crossed for you getting your BFP this cycle!


----------



## fayewest

Been reading your blog Ickle - what happened for you with Soy, did it make your cycles longer? Sorry if I missed this before


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Princess, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I agree with the other ladies, the only way to know for sure is to test. :hugs:

Ickle that must have been very frightening! I have had turns like that, I think it was a blood pressure dip that did it. Its not very harmful, but everso scary! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Emum so sorry that your in limbo hope that you just implanted late and that your bfp will be here in the next day or so. 

Mrsmigg sounds like you have a gremlin lol. We had the same problem a few years back turn out that they were caused by power surges blowing the fuses and frying our electrics. Couldnot afford to have the house rewired so put in a surge protector. Hope its a quick fix for you.

Ickle thats sound like a good idea, I have been thinking of doing some test marking and assignment marking for the local college they were wanting qualified nurses to mark nvq care stuff. Pays about £10 per test.


----------



## ickle pand

It just didn't do anything for me. I didn't get Peaks on my CBFM, so I don't think it helped me as much as agnus castus. Although it's hard to know what helped/didn't helped when I now know that the NSAID's could've been the problem.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds good Debzie. I've done a lot of proof reading and reformatting etc and I think there'd be a good call for that kind of work. Would be a good way of earning extra money with a baby too. I really want to be a SAHM so trying to do all I can now to prepare.


----------



## fayewest

He's back ... he is not 100% sure that his lesson was correctly pitched as it might have been a little too easy for them, but happy that the rest of it was really good. He is not sure that it's the school for him 

Oh well we should know tonight ......


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Thanks I will do a little more research on both, there will likely be 2-3 months after my next cycle before IVF starts so I am thinking it might be worth trying something just in case ... 

Mrs Miggin - Def sounds like a surge, fingers crossed its not too expensive or time consuming to fix.

Princess - Test, sorry for your loss, cycles after a MC can be all over the place, but hopefully you are pregnant x


----------



## kelly1973

Emun sorry your in limbo hope the witch clears off and leaves you alone xx

Mrs migg how annoying hope you get it sorted how are you feeling?

Hopeithappens glad your getting the beasties sorted

Hi to the rest of our lovely gang xx

AFM hate this waiting havent tested as so scared and dont want that horrid feeling back have bottles of wine ready af due to hit me sat or sun.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

princesspreg said:


> Hi, I honestly don't know where I am...so confused. Never in my life apart from my last pregnancy have I missed a period. I MC in Feb this year, saw period 28 days later from last mc bleeding in March, now 6 weeks later no period.
> 
> I don't know what is going on and I wont get tested cause I am just scared. Plus hubby and I haven't really been trying as much but still active. I just don't know. I am having the worst feeling about this.

:hugs: hun the only way to know is to do a test or head to the doctors :hugs: x



ickle pand said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Pink - DH hasn't left yet, he's leaves tomorrow and gets back on Thursday. I've decided not to go up to Inverness because he'll probably be knackered after driving and working and since we've had our meal now, we couldn't really go out or anything.
> 
> I'm off work today, because I nearly passed out in the shower this morning. I got really shaky, nauseous, dizzy and light headed. I had to kneel down for a while but I couldn't shake it off so I thought I'd be better not driving up to work. I spent most of the morning dozing and I feel better now.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?

How you feeling now ickel? I've felt dizzy and light headed all day too. Wonder if there's something going about :( :hugs: x



debzie said:


> Kelly it could be implantation hun fingers crossed.
> 
> Missmoo hope you feel better nowt worse that feeling sick and training. Hope this tww does fly by. Good luck with the new job.
> 
> Faye sending positive vibes to Mr p.
> 
> Pink hello hun.
> 
> Afm I'm off work today and so trying to keep busy went out and bought some superdrug tests. Ready for testathon on Wednesday. If I have a similar shorter lp as i had with my last mc
> Af is due wed or Thursday. Have really bad cramps today. I feel like the witch is circling.

Thank you. Fingers crossed for testing! Only 36 hours left :happydance: do you have any plans for tomorrow to keep you busy? x



hopeithappens said:


> ickle - sorry ur not feeling so gd today but glad the doze made u feel a bit better
> 
> faye - got my fingers crossed ur oh gets the job
> 
> kelly - really hope it is an implantation dip
> 
> mrs mmm - sorry ur not feeling to gd either
> 
> hi princess sorry for your loss:hugs: but i agree with ts then u will know where u r and can go from there
> 
> hi pink, loz, mrs m, ts, elm, debzie
> 
> afm - i feel a bit better now that the dudeys been out and hopefully the stuff hes put down will kill the horrible beasties i had such a horrible nights sleep coz all i cd think bout was them crawling about lol, now tomorrow is playing on my mind im just glad its at half 9, my 12 wk scan with ds was in the afternoon but i wasnt bothered back then didnt think of all the things that can happen, i tried to explain to ds before that tomorrow we wud go and c if his baby bro or sis was doing well and he said yeah its pink, then 5mins later came running up and said mammy i go c sister

Will be thinking about you in the morning hun, I have everything crossed for you :) x



Emum said:


> Hope faye's DH's interview goes well.
> 
> I am stuck in frustrationville here. Used my last FRER yesterday which was BFN and only have CB digis left. FRER are 12.5 mui though and CBs are 25, so if your levels double every other day in early pregnancy, there is no point in testing now again until Wednesday morning if my maths is right as it would be impossible to get a BFP before then if my levels were less than 12.5 on Sunday. Feel AF may make an appearance tonight or tomorrow though so can save them for next month. :(

I've got everything crossed for AF not to turn up hun! I didn't know the sensetivity of CB and FRER's. When are you due to test again? Tomorrow? x



Mrs Miggins said:


> Afm, think something is wrong with the electrics in our house. I tried to have a shower yesterday and the power switch is on the outside of the bathroom wall, I flicked it down and it didn't switch properly and the shower wouldn't work. And in the same 24 hours, the charger for my laptop stopped working, the charger for Joe's psp stopped working, and worst of all my GHD's packed in. It can't be a coincidence!
> So unable to wash or straighten my hair I look like worzel Gummidge. I'm going into work early tomorrow to have a wash and blow dry but the electrician is on his way round now to look at the shower switch.

Did you find out what was wrong with the electrics? I would be lost without my straighteners too ... then again I didn't straighten my hair this morning I just chucked it up in a bobble! :lol: x



fayewest said:


> He's back ... he is not 100% sure that his lesson was correctly pitched as it might have been a little too easy for them, but happy that the rest of it was really good. He is not sure that it's the school for him
> 
> Oh well we should know tonight ......

Fingers crossed he gets it hun :hugs: 

AFM - Busy busy day, glad to be at home having a chill out and a relax though. Not for much longer as have some paperwork to do for tomorrow. At least it's keeping me busy :) x


----------



## Emum

Miss MM if my maths are right there would be no point in testing tomorrow with a BFN on Sunday with a more sensitive test. FRER measure at 12.5 so even if I were just under at 12, by tomorrow that would put me at 24 which wouldn't be detected by a 25 mui test. The earliest I could get a BFP now without buying more FRERs or other super sensitive tests would be Wednesday. 

Hcg doubles every other day in a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ah right I see. Well fingers crossed for Wednesday hun xx


----------



## Lozdi

Emum I think you have done very well to not test until you did, I shall have fingers eyes and toes crossed on wednesday morning. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

emun your on testing same day as me and debz xxx wednesday


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for Debz and Kelly too :flower: I'm going to test on Sunday at 9DPO I know it's early but I'll give it a go anyway. If I don't get anything I'll probably leave it till Tuesday. I'm hoping that at 9DPO FRER will at least give me a slight positive x


----------



## fayewest

He didn't get it, he's philosophical about it ... they really liked him, but he knew he tried to do too much in his lesson which let him down ;0( Am completely gutted


----------



## debzie

Emum welcome to Wednesday testathon. Fingers crossed.

Thanks missmoo I really cannot wait to find out either way. Good luck with testing 9 dpo is mega early. 

Kelly hun so sorry your feeling shit. Is it the disappointment of a bfn your scared of. I used to be like that think I oversaturated myself testing all the time in those 7 months it took me to fall ptegnant again so was used to seeing them. Still did sting alittle. I hope we see two lines wed. If i get past tomorrow morning without testing. They are calling me to test. Big hugs hunny.


----------



## debzie

So sorry Faye and mrp.


----------



## kelly1973

sorry faye things will change for the better hugs xxxx
mrs mmm fingers crossed for you silly i usually cant wait to poas but this time im so scared


----------



## kelly1973

ah hell debz yeah im scared its guna be a no you guna test tomoz is that too early the first response ones say 6 days before af and superdrurg say 4 days.


----------



## too_scared

sorry to hear mr. p didn't get the job, faye :hugs:

fx'd for all the ladies who are testing in the next few day!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

^^^ what TS said. So sorry Faye :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

how you feeling ts xxx


----------



## kelly1973

how you feeling mrs migg xx


----------



## too_scared

i'm feeling pretty nervous today, to be honest. :(

the near complete lack of symptoms and only a slightly darker hpt this morning has got me really scared :( i did a digi test and it only came up 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wobbly days are horrible TS. I don't want to do a digi. I don't really trust them. From the symptoms you have described I honestly think you are ok. There is a girl on the RMC thread who has had the same nightmare with ic's again today. I am not testing any more as I was just worrying myself. The fact that your boobs feel tender and the cm are really good signs. The symptoms will kick in soon. When I was pregnant with Edie apart from sore boobs I didn't have any for ages. I expected to go for my scan and for them to tell me I'd got it wrong.


----------



## too_scared

thank you mrs. m :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

kelly1973 said:


> how you feeling mrs migg xx

Ok today Kelly, torn between wanting to feel positive and not wanting to get my hopes up.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - the digi is still correct, mine was the same. we all want it to read ahead and I didn't get more than 1-2 till I was 23dpo. The conception indicators are not that reliable but still we rely on them for reassurance. Everything is sounding good symptom wise, hang on to those good feelings, this one is a keeper.

Faye - :hugs: so sorry.

Can't wait till everyone test day Wenesday, got my fingers and toes crossed for you all.


----------



## too_scared

thank you pink! :hugs: that makes me feel better.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - although I knew this one felt different for me from the beginning and I felt more relaxed about the whole thing there were (still are) days where I don't think it seems real or will be okay and other days which are bright and +ve. You will get there!


----------



## hopeithappens

so sorry your oh didnt get the job faye :hugs:

kelly debzie mrs mmm emum gl on the testing got my fingers crossed

ts - sorry your not having a not nice day, i didnt have to many symptoms to start with it wasnt til i got to bout 6 wks that everything hit me

afm - 12 hrs 2go cant believe im counting down the hrs now, i no im gona b so nervous/scared once im there


----------



## kelly1973

ts hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. This one does feel different.. But I don't want to say it out loud.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs m its a sticky for sure xxx

hopeit good luck for tomoz remenber we wana see pics xx


----------



## fayewest

Hi TS and Mrs Miggins - Sorry you are both feeling worried, it is natural, I am sure everything will be 100% ok ;0) 

I am putting things in prospective ... Mr P's current job are begging him to stay, they are so so strange and a bit of a head f*&k, but at least he has a job, and although he wants out, perhaps this wasnt the one. I just felt that we were due a really good piece of news, everything is just getting so on top of me, and that was the straw that broke the camels back ... a few hours crying and a good cuddle and I am feeling better again, thanks ladies xxx


----------



## too_scared

good luck tomorrow at your scan, hope! 

maybe things will improve for your husband at his current job now, faye? since they are begging him to stay? maybe they will realize what asses they have been. :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

I really hope so, there are just 2 really mean women there, if they left it would be amazing for him. His current Head Teacher basically said that she is really keen for him to stay and has a few ideas to run past him tomorrow about his future ... so not quite begging (but sounds better!)

I know its easier said than done, but if the hpt's are freaking you out, try and stop doing them, It will all be fine, I am 100% sure I have a great feeling about it xx


----------



## fayewest

Hope - Good luck, so exciting xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you are feeling a bit better Faye. Like you said at least he has a job. If mark doesn't get something soon I'm going to go nuts.


----------



## fayewest

What does Mark do Mrs Miggins?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bugger all at the moment :haha: he worked as a project manager for a company that froze food (meat mainly) for other food and retail companies, but his boss was an arse. Mark was forced to leave in January 2011 as the company was on its knees and mark was owed £13,000 in wages. His boss shipped out to Australia owing millions all over the place. He is quite well qualified and has a degree which makes low paid jobs difficult for him to get as they say he is over qualified and he will leave as soon as he gets a better offer but the decent jobs are very few and far between. We are in an awful spot this week due to them raising the tax credit threshold. He doesn't get any job seekers or anything because I work 16 hours a week, which entitled us to tax credits, the princely sum of £60 a week. I earn minimum wage at the salon, even though I trained for 2 years to do my job and have 7 years experience minimum wage is industry standard. And now the government have raised the threshold for tax credits to 24 hours so they have suddenly stopped the tax credits. We had to borrow money off my dad this month to pay the rent. We started ttc again as I was confident he would get another job, but he applies for loads and never heard back. :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy Beltane everybody :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Thats awful Mrs Miggins, poor Mark, I bet he feels crap about it too. I know what you mean though, people overlook over qualified people for basic jobs, in fact I am ashamed to say I used too as well ;0( What a dishonest boss doing a moonlight flit off to Australia! 

Crossing my fingers something comes up ;0( 

I got half way to the train station this morning and had to turn back, soaked through to my pants! Not a good look for a day's worth of meetings ... annoying!


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs migg hope mark gets a job soon xx

well 10dpo and have no idea how ive held off from testing nerves i guess hope your all ok xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok. Slightly tender boobs this morning and my CM has gone to creamy ... hoping that's a good sign. Busy day again today, training until 4.30pm then DD is at swimming at 5.30pm then home to complete more work! :wacko: Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## fayewest

Am sooooo confused by my cycle ... I should have ovulated by now esp with the clomid, maybe the stress is making it late, but it shouldnt be, not with clomid!


----------



## ickle pand

Faye, I thought that clomid could make you ovulate later but when you did it was a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Try not to get too stressed out :hugs:

AFM - AF's nearly finished. It's been an easy one this time - hardly any pain. I'm putting it down to the RLT so I'm going to stick with it. Hoping to start temping again tomorrow.

It's our anniversary today and I'm missing DH loads already, even though I saw him this morning and he even followed me up the road to Aberdeen on his way north. Just going to sulk in my corner until home time lol!

It's a gorgeous day here, hoping that it'll last so that I can go out for a walk. A few of us from th LL group are going to start going to Zumba on a Saturday morning, so I want to give myself a wee headstart. It's great to have made friends down where I live, that's what's stopped me going to things like that before.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ickle. So far Clomid doesnt seem to have affected my ov date - around day 19-20, but maybe coupled with stress it might push it later ... keep on BDing if in doubt ;0) 

Happy anniversary, sorry DH isent there but make sure you do something special for yourself, I used to have the best valentines days when I was single, lots of pampering/treats and long baths.

Enjoy your walk, the weather is torrential here! I walked half way to the train station this morning and had to turn back, I was soaked through to my pants! Horrible !! ;0)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's nice Ickle. As I said in your journal when you have your baby once you get into post natal groups and stuff you will end up meeting loads of friends there too and instantly have things in common with them. I used to enjoy going to body combat with some of the girls from my group to get rid of the baby weight. (in my case it was maternity leave post-baby sitting on the sofa watching Jezza Kyle and eating buttery toasted teacake weight)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm looking forward to that too Mrs Mig. The ladies in the group are mostly older than me, so it'd be nice to have more friends my age. Mind you I'll probably end up being the old one in the baby groups lol! Plus the parenting ideas that I've got at the moment might make me the odd one out, hippy of the group lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You might be surprised! In our group we started out with about 15 of us who all met up for the first couple of weeks after our course of post natal finished. We soon split into 2 groups, the younger ones branched off and in the group I'm still friends with of the 7 of us I was the second oldest, everyone else was around the 30 mark. With the exception of 1 we were all breast feeding, homemade baby food non dummy giving types. We all shared very similar views and to be honest they make me feel a bit inadequate as they have all got loads of money and massive houses and I live in a rented hovel. But they are all lovely. It does get a bit competitive, with the who will walk first and who can breast feed the longest and now who will be the first to be potty trained. Edie usually comes in fairly late with these milestones as she lacks confidence but I know she is the prettiest and the best behaved :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

That's one bit I'm not looking forward too - the competitiveness. Babies develop at their own rate. You don't look at people your own age and think "they must've learned to walk a couple of weeks later than the average" do you? lol!

Hopefully there will be a group with similar ideas as me. I've seen a few mums babywearing round the town but there are no sling meets and the local council doesn't have real nappy incentive scheme anymore. I haven't looked into it in any real depth though. I'm sure the maternity unit will know more about what groups there are.


----------



## lindblum

ickle, happy anniversary x


----------



## hopeithappens

happy anniversary ickle :)

my scan went well, my poor heart was going 10 to the dozen waiting for it to come up on screen lol but i relaxed once she said its heartbeat was gr8, he/she slept for most of it woke up for brief min to bounce a few times then back to sleep lol, got to go back in 2weeks aa i wanted the downs screening done but it has to measure 45 or more but my little sausage was 44.5-45, couldnt really get a gd pic but ill try and put a pic up soon, i have to have extra scans as i have a raised b.m.i so they want to keep an eye on me and im now on aspirin for the rest of my preg, but was chuffed 2c my b.m.i had gone down even further now lol

hi loz,pink,mrs mmm, mrs m, elm, kelly, emum, ts, lindblum, faye, sorry if ive missed anybody


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news hope. Just try to think of it as an extra chance to see your beany :)

If you don't mind me asking, what is your BMI? Obviously I've been dieting, but I'm still classed as obese and I wonder at what point it'll stop being a problem for me when I do get pregnant. Feel free not to answer if you'd rather not by the way. I won't be at all offended.


----------



## hopeithappens

no i dont mind at all from the look of ur ticker im not far off from what u r now i was bout 36.5 wen i found out i was pg im now 34.5 but what i was reading with all the info i got is if u have a b.m.i over 25 or 30 i cant remember now they put you in high risk category, it must have all changed since i had ds coz they never checked ur b.m.i then and i think i was 7lbs off what i am now wen i was pg with him


----------



## hopeithappens

i think its worked lol
 



Attached Files:







P010512_09.51.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks for that. I know between 25 and 30 is overweight and over 30 is classed as obese, so it's probably that. 

I'm dying to get below 35 so that I'm not morbidly obese anymore - only 4lbs to go! I thought it was 6lbs but I'd calculated it wrong. After that my next goal will be getting below a BMI of 30.


----------



## ickle pand

Great pic Hope! I'm voting girl :)


----------



## hopeithappens

i have a feeling girl, ds keeps lookin at the pic and saying sister lol guess ill find out in 8wks, i didnt really want to find out but oh said he wants to know and theres no way im having him know and me not lol

ull lose those 4lbs and a lot more in no time and ul have a bfp to go with it :)
uve done sooo well, my mam thinks its hilarious its taken me 2 fall preg to lose weight lol


----------



## ickle pand

I don't blame you - I definitely couldn't not know when my DH did. He's terrible with secrets though. 

I don't know if I'd want to know or not. Part of me says yes so that the nursery could be decorated and clothes bought etc but the other half would prefer a surprise. 

It'd be amazing to lose all 4lbs this week but I think that'd be pushing it with having a takeaway on Friday.


----------



## Lozdi

Lovely pic Hope :hugs: Ickle was right on the money with my Lil Fella, she said boy as soon as she say his 13 week scan! 

This bmi business confuses me, how to they calculate it? At my booking I was size 10, not much boobage, and was told my bmi was 24, so not far off overweight, yet I was not big. I don't get it at all! Does height factor in or something?


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsM - so sorry that things are getting so tight for you! *hugs* I hope that Mark finds a new job very soon.

Faye - I'm glad that your hubby's school seems to want to work to keep him there. I hope the nasty ladies will leave so that he feels comfortable there again.

Fingers crossed for all the ladies in the tww and prayers for those awaiting scans! I hope everyone is well.

I had a pretty darn good day yesterday that I'm going to be sneaky about and not really say much until I know for sure officially, but suffice to say that it's not ttc related and it is something that I'm excited about. :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Beautiful pic Hope!!


----------



## hopeithappens

i think it does but not 100%, it confuses me 2 lol, i can remember wen i was 18 i was a size 10 skinny with a ironing board belly and yet i weighed 12stone i wonder if i was that now id b classed as overweight, wish i still was like that :haha: but al i did was eat nonstop with ds and didnt stop wen i had him lol


----------



## ickle pand

Loz your BMI calculated by (your weight in pounds x 703)/(your height in inches squared). So for me at 5'2" with a made up weight of 150lbs it'd be -
(150x703)/(62*62) 
= 105450/3844 
= 27.4

It's not that great really because people with lots of muscle, like body builders, are technically obese, but their body fat percentage is very low.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Think I may be out. Went to the toilet earlier and wiped and it was stick CM tinged with red streaks. Went a bit later and when I wiped had the CM again with a few red clots. This is very similar to what I had on 7th April and it lasted less than 24hours. Waiting to see if it gets any heavier ... really hope it doesn't. But if it doesn't surely it can't be an implantation bleed. If I ovulated on Friday (when I got my first positive) then there's no way it would have implanted now would it :wacko: 

ETA: We DTD on Thursday evening so it could have been fertilized earlier ... maybe ... I don't know ... clutching at straws here :wacko: cramps have eased off and not had anything much since x


----------



## fayewest

Hopefully not MissyMummyMoo - fingers crossed ;0)

I am getting prodding pains ... hopefully thats my ovulation about to happen so i can stop panicing now ...


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - Hopefully not! That'd be REALLY quick. Do you know if you typically have short LPs?

Faye - Hope so too!! :) I'm pretty sure that I'm at least a week (probably more) away from mine... *sigh*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Faye ... Dodger ... I haven't a clue as I have never TTC properly before, we have NTNP before but never TTC. I'm hoping it is an implantation bleed but it is most probably AF ... however I don't understand how I had positive OPK's on Friday if it is my AF :shrug: x


----------



## MightyMom

MMM: What CD are you on? It does sound a bit strange if your last was April 7th, it would be an awfully early AF.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sounds like you and I are in just about the same position when it comes to knowing what our bodies 'typically' do each month. *hugs* I'm hoping it's implantation or break away bleeding. If not, then it could just be continued weirdness from the mc. I had a short LP last cycle, and I'm thinking (hoping!) that's what caused it rather then a typical short LP.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

MM I have no idea. I haven't had an AF since my MC on 26th February. I had that slight spotting on the 7th April and that's all I've had :shrug:

It's so awful not knowing Dodger :( I just want to know. I thought that after my positive OPK that things were getting back on track ... obviously not! x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know how you feel. I keep thinking I'm making progress only to find that I just took a step back instead of forwards. It's so frustrating! *hugs*


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies 

Man its been busy in here while I was at work.

hopeit scan pic is fab glad all is well.

Missmoo I really do not know what is going on with your cycle maybe your body has tried to ovulate but failed and as there is no Corpus Leuteum then no progesterone then your spotting?????? Just a thought. 

Kelly I am really struggling not to test think I may cave. Hope you are ok. 

Hi Loz, hopeit, hope39, dodger, emum, pink,Mightymon Faye and everyone else I have forgot.

AFM 10DPO, CM is more watery today and I have major cramps and a bad head.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope your well xxx
hopeitha love the pics and glad it went well xx
im guna test tomoz get it out the way is morning wee best?


----------



## Emum

Lovely scan pic Hope. Really pleased all is going so well.

Not wishing to get ahead of myself or anything, but :witch: is now officially late here. Even if I ovulated later than I first thought, she should have shown her face today. This is now the longest cycle I've had post mc as they've all been around 26/27 days and I'm now CD 29. DH is away at the moment but back tomorrow evening and I'm just keeping everything crossed I might have good news for him when he gets back.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Emum I really hope this is your month!!!


----------



## debzie

Fingers crossed emum really hope this is your month. 

Kelly I say any wee but Im a poas addict.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning Kelly and debz also fingers crossed for emum! All sounds promising!! X


----------



## hopeithappens

emum, kelly, debzie i sooooooooo have everything crossed for you all for the next few days


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Emum! Keep us posted :)


----------



## too_scared

i have missed so much! i know i am going to forget people, i am sorry :(

happy anniversary ickle :hugs: i am sorry your dh is away. dh and i have our 6th anniversary is saturday.

emum, i am so excited for you to get your bfp tomorrow!!!

kelly and debzie i have my fingers tightly crossed for you 2 to get your bfp's in the next few days!!

mrs. mmm i really hope that is implantation bleeding!

hope, what a fantastic picture!! thank you so much for posting it!

hi to all the rest of the ladies :)


----------



## fayewest

Kelly and Emum - fingers are crossed xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum. I am VERY excited for you. 
Dodger, I'm intrigued by what you are getting excited about!!
MMM I hope you are not out. 
Debzie I hope you feel better soon. 
Hope I love the scan pic. I'm the same as you. I am usually between 11 or 12 stone (sometimes more) whatever size I am. 
Kelly, Ickle, Pink, hope you have all had a good day. 
Hello everyone else, anyone heard from Mohini lately?
Afm I'm blooming shattered. I have had massage taken out of my column at work as its too flipping exhausting. I had a full body massage in this evening. The massage bed is close to a radiator and I was feeling tired and queasy. I feel ok all day and then start to feel ropey at teatime. I got in from work at 9 and I want to hit my OH over the head with a tea tray. I fear my hormones are not his friends tonight.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle happy anniversary.


----------



## fayewest

Would'nt it be amazing to conceive our baby today at Beltane ;0)


----------



## debzie

Just checkin in to say bfn this morning.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Debz ... could it still be too early? Will you be testing again tomorrow?

AFM: The spotting stopped last night :rolleyes: This morning when I went to the loo its brown spotting and more watery this time so think that AF will be in full flow by the end of today :cry: x


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
ickle-happy wedding anniversary.
mrs migg-how are you feeling now?
Afm-i am back after 4days holidays trip.
hi everyone else.


----------



## kelly1973

sorry debz me too, i feel broken hearted not sure i can face another month of oh not being able to dtd not sure what to do anymore hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, Debzie I'm sorry about the bfns. Kelly can you not carry on with the Viagra? I'm sure if you shop around you can get it cheaper than last time. 
Faye, a good friend of mine has always struggled to get pregnant, she has a daughter Edie's age who she was trying for for two years and she was trying for over a year for #2. Last Beltane her and her husband did a little Beltane ritual and her second baby girl was born in January. She was very excited for me when I told her my news and has lent me a book called The Secret, about positive thinking and visualisation to get me through these few weeks. I'm not sure about it yet but if it will help me from obsessing that something is going wrong with this pregnancy it's worth a shot.


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly and Debzie - it's still early days. You're not out yet. Remember it takes 3 days for HCG to build up enough to be testable. :hugs: to you both

Mohini - how was your trip?


----------



## kelly1973

you ladies are the best im writing this with tears in my eyes not sure what id do without you i really mean this thankyou so much xxx


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Kelly and Debzie - it's still early days. You're not out yet. Remember it takes 3 days for HCG to build up enough to be testable. :hugs: to you both
> 
> Mohini - how was your trip?

trip was fantastic.i enjoyed a lot with my family.we went to Haridwar a place where the ganga (holy river) and some other place to see.it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Emum

BFN for me too this morning, but still no AF. Not sure what is happening TBH. I am now 3 days late, and even FF when I log in has a message saying I am past my usual luteal length and may be pregnant. 

Am due some acupuncture on Friday evening so I guess I shall wait and test again on Friday morning if AF hasn't shown up. Don't really want to do anything acupuncture wise to bring AF on if there is even a remote chance the tests are wrong, but I've never had a false negative before, especially after AF is due, and don't want to waste lots of time with a delayed AF or hormones seriously out of whack, given I am quite old to be TTC in the first place. I am assuming though that as I had my ovarian reserve tested in January and it was good that this late AF isn't the start of anything more sinister.


----------



## fayewest

Kelly Emum, and Debzie - So so sorry that you are BFN this morning. I know you must feel awful but we're here for you and hoping that there is still good news to come.

Welcome back Mohini ;0) 

Mrs Miggins - I was looking at Beltane rituals last night, but Mr P things I am a loon ;0) I 100% believe in the power of the moon and its affect on fertility, there is just so much evidence to support our cycles matching the moon cycles if we lived in non artificial environments, so when everything seems to come together, its hard not to get too excited. Mr P is however completely up for going to have sex on Cerne Abbas Giant, I bet you couldn't move for mating couples there last night ;0) 

I have heard alot about The Secret and I believe 100% in positive affirmations and making things happen (esp in my business life!) positivity breads positivity and good things. I hope it is making you feel a bit better, it is quite American in style I have been told, which might need a bit of getting used to.

In other news Mr P sat down with his head yesterday and there were alot of good things said. She said the reference was good but there was a tick box (excellent/good/average etc) and in some things he got average - she said that his organisational skills had not been great in the last term BUT she understood that we were going through a difficult time. She also said that she thought he was bonkers trying to do everything in one go (house/baby/job)

She said she is desperate for him to stay and that she was gutted when he told her he had an interview, she will make sure that the two horrible women are told to back off, and that he needs to stand up for himself when they are being bitches (not her words!). She wants him to stay and lead PE and become a specialist at the school. This means that he wont have his own class, and will lead the entire school in PE and music. He was worried this might mean he would find it hard to get back into the classroom when he wants to move on and get another job, but she has allayed his fears and told him, she will write him a brilliant reference and support him looking for a new job, if thats what he decides he wants to do, ultimately she wants him to stay there and will do anything to make him. She has even said he doesnt have to go to any of the after school non sports activities like concerts etc and he doesnt have to do any marking/planning will be MUCH easier and as he loves sports this seems like a brilliant solution, she will send him on any training course he likes and he will go up on the pay scale to take the job

It means we can have some time back in the evenings and weekend and when we have a baby he can get home at 5.30pm to be with us, rather than 7pm. Wow, am really so pleased for him, and we get our lives back, and can explore doing more with our food business.

Good day FINALLY!!!! Now lets get that baby in my belly. I was tweaking yesterday and think I might ovulate today, I have not gone above the coverline yet, crazy cycle this one ;0)


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Kelly and Debzie - it's still early days. You're not out yet. Remember it takes 3 days for HCG to build up enough to be testable. :hugs: to you both
> 
> Mohini - how was your trip?

trip was fantastic.i enjoyed a lot with my family.we went to Haridwar a place where the ganga (holy river) and some other place to see.it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds lovely mohini. A nice break like that does you the world of good. 

Emum - Have you been having any symptoms of either AF or pregnancy? I hope you know what's going on soon. Being in limbo is the worst!

Faye - I definitely believe in affirmations. We did an exercise in the LL group where we held out an arm and the counsellor tried to push it down while we tried to stop her, then repeated it after saying "I'm a weak and stupid woman" 10 times and it was amazing how much weaker all of our arms were. We then repeated it again after saying "I'm a strong and intelligent woman" 10 times and our arms were stronger than they were to start with. We've been told not to think negative things like "I can't have this food" but to think "I will stick to the plan" and it's definitely made me change the way I think about things. I even have an affirmation as my login on my work computer, so I start the day off well :)

Sounds like a good chat you DH had with his head. Maybe not getting that other job will turn out to be the best thing for him.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I think so, I think it shocked the head into sorting out his working conditions ... I even said to him last night that she might support him doing Masterchef next year as he would be able to manage it slightly better not having to be in the classroom all the time. He applied last year and was accepted but it clashed with his brothers wedding.

I love the positive affirmations, they have clearly worked for you as you have done BRILLIANTLY on LL!!


----------



## ickle pand

He's doing Masterchef? I don't usually watch it but I would if someone I "knew" was on it lol! You two sound like you're great cooks. I want to learn more but DH is a bit fussy and likes "ordinary" food so I don't get much chance to experiment.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I hope so, he is debating doing it this year or waiting til next, so that if he has to quit his job to do it, we're financially a bit better off after paying off a chunk on the house.We do love experimenting and there is pretty much nothing he wont eat, I hate beans but thats it. Relishing getting a kitchen back finally! ;0)


----------



## dodgercpkl

@MrsM - I should be able to say more later today (it's only 3am here lol)

@Faye - OMG! That's AWESOME news about your hubby! I'm so thrilled that the talk went so well and means so much for your family! *hugs*

@Emum - awwww... I'm sorry about the bfn. I'll be praying for a change for Friday though!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Dodger - Over the moon really, just means we can reclaim our lives a little and he gets to focus on what he loves most ;0) Plus as he said he gets to spend all day running around!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum how massively frustrating. I had a late AF just after Christmas and it totally did my head in. I am sure it's not the start of anything sinister as you are still young in terms of that, plus like you say your ovarian reserve is good. I'm keeping everything crossed its an elusive line that will appear very soon. 
Mohini your trip sounds amazing. 
Faye, it sounds like your hubby had a very positive day yesterday. Masterchef how completely ace!!


----------



## fayewest

Last night something sad happened which threw me back to the tragedy in November ....

In October a lady contacted me, she wanted to come to supperclub but she was pregnant so wanted to run a few things past me, to make sure that there were no ingredients she shouldnt eat. I confided in her that we were pregnant too, our babies would be due around 2 weeks apart and I thought that we might well become friends. She had really struggled, this was her fourth IVF so she couldn't quite believe it was all happening.

I told her when I lost the baby, we still hadn't met, although I had seen a picture of her in the paper (she runs a local estate agency) .... Last night she was sat next to us in a restaurant with her husband and another pregnant couple they had obviously met at anti natal ... That should have been me, amazing how it all just rushes back to you, the hurt, the pain, the longing ...

I guess I wanted to share this with you ladies, because although it was a little sad, the positives from this are wonderful, this poor woman had almost given up, was convinced it would never happen for her, and here she is 6 weeks away from having a baby. 

The 22nd June is going to be very hard, I really hoped I would be pregnant by then so at least I could be positive, thats looking less and less likely, but I still feel destined to have a baby however that comes ;0)


(copied from my journal)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye I'm so so sorry you had to go through that. Sometimes things come along that hit you like a great big slap in the face. You never know you might just get a bfp before that horrible looming date. I really hope you do. It will be your turn doing the antenatal things soon I am sure :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

That must've been hard for you Faye, a friend of mine had her baby 2 weeks after ours would've been due and I struggled with that until the baby was born. You're right though - 4 IVF's must've been so hard to go through so she definitely deserves that baby!


----------



## fayewest

She really does, how hard that must have been I have no idea ... amazing when you think you are through the pain, makes you realise that ultimately you never are ;0( 

Positive vibes for a Beltane baby ;0)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Faye - It's so difficult! There are many ladies that I'm more then happy for because it's their due (at least one that I know of that had been through a similar time to this lady that you know of) but the shear fact that they got pregnant at a similar time to when I was makes it so very hard for me. I have a couple of journals that I can only stop by very seldomly because while I want to support them, it hurts me so much every time I do with the thoughts that I should be right there with them. 

Definitely sending you positive vibes! *hugs*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger!! What's your news??


----------



## ickle pand

I've just put up before and after the diet pics of my DH on my journal if anyone wants a look :)


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Dodger, lets send out the good vibes that this is our time! ;0) We deserve it too xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dodger!! What's your news??

It's still only 7am here so I haven't gotten the final word yet. :( I'm hoping I'll get the call I'm hoping for before I have to leave for class, but I might not be able to give my good news until much later... 

:brat::brat::brat::hissy::hissy::telephone: <--- RING PHONE RING!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm on tenterhooks!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

fayewest said:


> Thanks Dodger, lets send out the good vibes that this is our time! ;0) We deserve it too xxx

Totally agree! I'm definitely sending out vibes and spreading all the baby dust I can on all of us in this thread that aren't preggers yet. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well just seen this on FF



> 8.1% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 5DPO. 12.9% less than for non pregnant charts.

Am I interpretting this right ... does it mean that 21% of none pregnancy charts show spotting at 5DPO and 8.1% of pregnancy charts do?

Had nothing from around 5pm last night till this morning ... had some when I wiped ... again brown not red and very slimy (CM) have a few spots on a pantyliner all day but that's it :wacko:

Hows everyone else?

:hugs: Kelly and Emum for the :bfn: 

Dodger what's this news?! Come on tell :lol:

I'm off to aqua zumba in a bit :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think that's right Kelly.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Mrs M ... how you feeling? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A bit out of it obviously because I called you Kelly!! Sorry Mmm, I knew who I was talking to as well. My sickness kicks in at this time of day and I feel bleugh.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I am Kelly remember ;) Just it's confusing with having the other Kelly so everyone says MMM :D

:hugs: I always found fruit was the only thing I could stomach when the MS kicked in! How far are you now? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh god of course you are. I should maybe just go to bed :haha:


----------



## fayewest

Starting to ache a bit ... OV very soon I hope ;0) Am soooooo tired, I think all the emotions are finally taking their toll. I desp want to get in bed, too much painting to do ;0)


----------



## kelly1973

ladies how do i write a journal??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Go into the ttc journal section of the forum Kelly, if you can't find it follow the link into my journal and at the top it will say ttc journals. Just go into there, click on new thread, give it a name and off you go. Then link it into your signature.


----------



## Emum

Aaargh. This is worse than the 2ww! Still no AF despite me relentlessly knicker checking every hour or so.

So symptoms are: bloated, very sore (.) (.)s, windy, a bit nauseous when faced with certain foods, a bit wet down below, starting to get blue veins showing on (.) (.)s, and AF now 3 days late. Symptoms against: BFNs with very sensitive tests, not particularly tired yet, no increased appetite.

Patience has never been my strong suit. What is the latest anyone reading this got their first BFP in a cycle please? Anyone been BFN when this late but later got a BFP?


----------



## fayewest

Oh Emum how bloody annoying, looks really good though, this could be your month, fingers crossed ;0) xx


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed emun xx


----------



## fayewest

ps ... My friend didnt get a BFP until 2 months with her 2nd baby ;0)


----------



## too_scared

sorry to hear of the bfn's debzie, kelly, and emum. :hugs: i hope tomorrow is the day! 

emum, you must be going bananas! do you think is is possible that you ov'd later than normal? if it is possible then it would make sense that you have no bfp yet. tomorrow!

mrs. mmm sorry to hear about the spotting. hopefully it doesn't mean anything bad!

ickle, your husband looks great! :) you guys are doing SO awesome! 

your holiday sounds lovely, mohini.

hi to everyone!!


----------



## MightyMom

I got BFNs until 18dpo. I mean stark white B.F.Ns! Then I had a shadow of what could be a line at 18dpo, but didn't see a solid no $*!+ line until 21dpo.


----------



## debzie

Emum with my second mmc I did not get a bfp until 15dpo and that was with negative frers and superdrug tests before. Your symptoms sound really promising. I hate it when our bodies play tricks.


----------



## ickle pand

2lbs off this week so I've lost 3st 7lbs in total now :) 2lbs to go to IVF weight!


----------



## debzie

Well done Ickle.


----------



## too_scared

awesome job ickle!!


----------



## Emum

Well done ickle. And just on the cusp of dropping from one BMI category down to another too. Glad your takeaway didn't really derail you and that your rate of loss kept up (and that you enjoyed your night off). When does your DH get home? Mine is due back in a few hours time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ok totally just weirded myself out! I think I just found my cervix? Was feeling for anymore spotting/discharge and came across a donut type thing up there which was pretty hard. Also quite a bit of thick sticky reddish discharge so think AF is probably on the way. Anyone know what your cervix should be like after ovulation or before AF? X


----------



## ickle pand

He's due home tomorrow Emum. Really looking forward to seeing him. I have plans for tomorrow night ;)

Sound like that's your cervix MMM. I only found mine a few weeks ago though so I haven't worked out what it's supposed to be like. There's a bit in the charting course on FF though. Maybe the bleeding you're having could be caused by something like cervical erosion. I had that and had to get my cervix cauterized and since then I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well done Ickle!!!

*runs away from the cervix talk*


----------



## fayewest

Well done Ickle! 

Cervix position is different for everyone and not a great indicator of anything aside from ovulation, when it will be so high you can barely reach it and super soft, generally starts off low and hard during period, rises up to OV and then comes back down again. 

Sorry Mrs Miggins!


----------



## MightyMom

LOL MrsMig!!


Congrats on the loss ickle! You should be a spokesperson for that weight loss plan. So amazing!


----------



## Hope39

Well done Ickle, that weight loss is amazing

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone :) 

I'm so tired today. Went to bed at 10.30pm because I was really tired but I was still awake at 12.45! Think I'll have to go to sleep the second I get home lol!


----------



## fayewest

Seems my clomid must have failed this cycle ... anything more than 10 days after the last tablet means it hasn't worked, the doc says ;0( Maybe it might just try and do it on it own, I hope so, sad!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So sorry Faye :-(


----------



## fayewest

I think it must be stress/illness or something ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

Faye, I just did a search on FF for pregnancy charts for women who'd been taking clomid and had a late ovulation and there's over 1000 of them. I've never heard of there being a time limit on when you can ovulate on clomid. I think your doctors talking crap tbh. What days did you take clomid? 3-7?


----------



## fayewest

Ickle, you are so lovely to check, I have been having a wee look too. There seem to be a few ovulating as late as I am heading, although that could be their bodies ovulating on their own. I was tweaking a little yesterday but nothing like as bad as normal/pregnancy cycle.

The doc said I should ovulate between 5 - 10 days after last tablet, I took them on days 3 - 7 this cycle. Def not seen a temp shift yet. All other clomid cycles I have ovulated before now, but I am stressed and ill (blocked ear and coldish!)

Have booked an app to discuss IVF, so we can start, if all else fails, in September, am scared if I am honest!


----------



## ickle pand

Being ill can definitely delay ovulation. Don't get too down about it yet. I think the 10 days thing is a general guideline but it obviously every woman and cycle is different. 

That's around the time we're possibly looking at starting IVF too, we could be IVF buddies. Hopefully neither of us will need it though! Are you going private or NHS funded?

ETA - I did another search for pregnancy charts, with clomid and oving later than CD23 and there's over 200 of them. That's just the pregnancy charts too. Definitely no reason to give up hope yet :)


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ickle, It is hard as every cycle I keep getting my hopes up! 

Luckily I hope we will be NHS funded, we haven't started the ball rolling yet but the doc has said that we will get 2 funded cycles, which is brilliant news, we couldn't afford it otherwise, with everything we have spent on the house and everything else this last few months. I would love to be buddies ;0) What about you, will you get funding? To be honest I am not sure of the criteria other than having children already x


----------



## ickle pand

That's good. We're very lucky here because we get 3 full cycles funded here, even though DH already has two children from a previous relationship. I think it's because he doesn't have contact with them. It's so unfair that it's not the same criteria across the country. We couldn't afford it either, especially not 3 rounds! The clinic I go to has some prices on their website and it's scary how much everything costs. £100 just for an ultrasound! 

The HFEA website is good for telling you the different criteria in different areas and tells you about different clinics. I had the choice of Ninewells in Dundee or Aberdeen because we're halfway between the 2 but I went for Aberdeen purely because I work in Aberdeen and it makes appointments easier. I think it has a very slightly higher success rate too, but I found that out afterwards.


----------



## fayewest

My sister had an utter nightmare with her IVF in Berkshire, initially she was too young for IVF so was waiting to reach 37, then they changed their criteria, to only funding people below the age of 36, and she was too old. She had to fight for months to get them to see her. It really was horrible! 

Great news that you get 3 rounds, thats fab news! Lets hope we both only need one ;0) (or none!) In France you get 4 as standard, noone ever tells you its this hard, at school you would think it was stupidly easy to fall pregnant, even if you whiffed the smell of a boy.


----------



## ickle pand

That's horrible that your sister had to go through that. They should've planned better for that because I'm sure she wasn't the only one caught out by that. Was her IVF successful?

I remember them telling us as school that its possible to get pregnant on your period - I think most of it was just lies lol!


----------



## fayewest

All lies - just to freak you out and make you NEVER have sex! 

My sister did have successful IVF and now has 2 beautiful little boys who have just turned one, her whole life has changed and it really is wonderful to see!! Really hope it happens for us, I would LOVE twins too, they run naturally in our family so its seems right that she had twin boys. I desp want my DH to be a Dad, he would be so wonderful. Next year we are going to have our babies! I just know it xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Aww thats lovely. Twins run in DH's family too. His auntie and uncle were twins and his Gran and her sister were. I'd love twins too, although I know that it's double the work and double the sleep deprivation lol!


----------



## fayewest

But at least its all done in one go, we only want 2 babies so that means it will be super hard, but its done in 2 years (the feeding/no sleep thing!)

My sister said you have to be super regimented with two, she couldnt demand feed, she had to wake them up every 2-3 hours in the night to feed them in the beginning, otherwise she would have never got any sleep at all ;0) But they are so, so cute and the added bonus of twins would be that I can have all her prams/cots etc ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Morning Emum - Any news?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that would be a bonus to get it all out of the way at once. I'd have 6 children if I could but that's just not going to be an option for us, especially financially lol! I think it'll be a case of doing everything we can to get number one and if/when that happens then just not preventing to see if we get a second. I don't know if I could put myself and DH through all this a second time.


----------



## fayewest

I agree Ickle, we had that conversation recently, IVF just once and we'll see what happens afterwards, my sis says it was quite draining, definitely worth it, but emotional quite a toll on them both. 2013 is the year!!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
ickle-how was your anniversary?
faye-i always imagine to be mum of twince.i love to have twince whether two girls or two boys.i i think its not possible.i had lost my 6 babies and want back at least two.i really want be mum very soon.i don't know how far i have to wait.
emum,pink,mrs migg,and everyone else hope you are all ok.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you're right :)


----------



## fayewest

Beltane scorpio supermoon in 2 days, HUGELY auspicious day in the calendar for baby making! ... Lets hope I am about to ovulate this cycle ;0) Right now I must get back to work ... the banging going on downstairs is preventing me from making any calls at all today! Annoying!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What weight loss plan are you following Ickle? Well done on the loss that's brilliant!

:hugs: faye hope they stop the banging so you can get on with work soon.

AFM: No spotting at all today :wacko: I think I give up to be totally honest! :( x


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's too early for me Faye. I'm not due to ov until the 16th :(

Thanks MMM. I'm doing Lighter Life (the one that Pauline Quirk has been advertising) It's been tough at times and it isn't cheap but it's been well worth it for me. 

I haven't picked my 3st lost treat yet but I've just seen an offer on facebook at the nail place I go to for a Shellac Manicure for £25 with a free full body spray tan, so I'm going to try and book that at lunchtime. Never had a spray tan before and I'm really peely wally so hopefully I don't look orange afterwards!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ah right yeah I've seen it advertised. I can't stick to diets so I'm just trying to cut down what I eat and eat a little healthier! Well done again!!

I love getting pampered so I say go for it! I've always had bad experiences with tans so refuse to get one now :haha: x


----------



## Emum

Hi Faye. No news. Still BFN this morning but no sign of AF, and I can now add extreme nausea, sudden aversion to tea and being knackered to those symptoms I'm not obsessing about!

I'd hate twins to be honest! The idea is lovely but the practicalities a nightmare. There was a mum came to a NCT coffee morning once with 4 week old twins. It was her first time alone with them as her husband had gone back to work and her mum had gone home. She fed one for half an hour as the other screamed (we all took turns trying to soothe the screamer) then put the fed one down quickly to feed the other and by the time she had fed her, the first was crying again. I've never seen anyone so stressed. She hadn't mastered tandem feeding because she couldn't juggle getting the second newborn on to latch when she needed to support the first newborn's head who was already on. She never came back again and I do wonder how she got on as they grew up but it removed all illusions for me as to just how much harder twins are!


----------



## too_scared

bad news for me this morning, ladies :( didn't make it to 5 weeks this time. 

i hope you are all well. 

i have my fingers crossed you all you ladies in your tww!!


----------



## ickle pand

That does sound rough Emum! I think all my baby wearing, cloth nappying plans would go out of the window if I had twins too. But if it happens, it happens. There's not a lot you can do about it then lol! I think most IVF clinics in the UK these days will only let you put 1 embryo back in anyway, unless there's special circumstances like you're above a certain age etc. 

I don't know how true this is but I heard about a friend of a friend who had IVF, got pregnant had the baby and had the other embryos frozen and used them when she wanted baby #2. Apparently baby 2 is the twin of the first baby (both girls). I didn't ask if she meant identical twins or just that they were conceived at the same time but born years apart.


----------



## ickle pand

TS I'm so so sorry :hugs: We're here if you need us xx


----------



## fayewest

Too Scared - I am devastated for you, please if you need to talk just ask xxxxxxx


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Sounds super positive!! Fingers crossed

No doubt twins are amazingly hard, I have seen my sister go through it, and its no picnic, but her and her husband are now coping really well, at 1 year they are so settled and great sleepers, she did say the first 4 months were utter hell! 

To be honest I would be happy with whatever I get, just desperately hoping for something ;0)


----------



## Lozdi

I'm so sorry Mindy :cry::hugs:


----------



## elm

Haven't been around much lately, just been popping in to see how everyone is doing and see if there are any bfps to celebrate.

TS - I'm so, so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It's so cruel that this happens. In tears, so sorry I don't have the right words, will be thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

ts im so sorry here if you need to chat xxxx big hugs to you xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Emum said:


> Hi Faye. No news. Still BFN this morning but no sign of AF, and I can now add extreme nausea, sudden aversion to tea and being knackered to those symptoms I'm not obsessing about!
> 
> I'd hate twins to be honest! The idea is lovely but the practicalities a nightmare. There was a mum came to a NCT coffee morning once with 4 week old twins. It was her first time alone with them as her husband had gone back to work and her mum had gone home. She fed one for half an hour as the other screamed (we all took turns trying to soothe the screamer) then put the fed one down quickly to feed the other and by the time she had fed her, the first was crying again. I've never seen anyone so stressed. She hadn't mastered tandem feeding because she couldn't juggle getting the second newborn on to latch when she needed to support the first newborn's head who was already on. She never came back again and I do wonder how she got on as they grew up but it removed all illusions for me as to just how much harder twins are!

ah emun so so hope this is your month,thats the first thing that happened to me tea the smell of it made me puke xxxx


----------



## Emum

Very sorry to read your news too scared. Life is too cruel sometimes. Am thinking of you this afternoon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just popping in whilst at work. 

TS - I am so so sorry. I am sending lots of love and hugs. My second loss was at 5 weeks so although you are devastated just now please believe it can be possible for you too. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mindy - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. This is just so unfair and cruel. *hugs* I just want you to know that I'm thinking and praying for you this morning.

Emum - Those all sound so promising! 

AFM - I'm sorry to keep you all waiting on my news still, but I STILL haven't heard back yet. :(


----------



## too_scared

thank you ladies. :hugs:

my first mmc stopped growing about 5 weeks but i didn't find out until 10 weeks. this is completely awful but i feel better knowing now rather than living in happy pg land until then. :( 

i am going to the dr tomorrow. i hope that he will be able to give us some answers or send me for some tests or something.


----------



## fayewest

Finger crossed you get some answers TS xxxxxx


----------



## hopeithappens

emum - all sounds promising, got my fingers crossed

debzie, mrs mmm, kelly - got my fingers crossed 4 u 2

faye - hope u ov soon 

hi ickle, loz, mrs m, pink, mohini sorry if ive missed anyone

ts - so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, thinkin of you


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: TS I am so sorry :( I know what you mean about how you would rather know. Hope the doctors goes as well as can be expected.

AFM: Back from work again. Not back in till 8pm tonight now. No spotting at all today and very clear watery CM for me. I'm awaiting some IC's coming and I also have 4 FRER's. When would you start testing with a FRER? I was thinking of using a couple of the IC's over the weekend and maybe a FRER :shrug: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I know I've said this in my pm but I'm devastated for you. I hope you get some answers. Sending all the hugs in the world.


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much ladies :hugs:

i don't know what i would do without the support you guys have given me. 

my dr just called and cancelled my appt. when i told the nurse that i was mc'ing she said i should just go to emergency if i am in pain. i am not, i just have little cramps. i have a new appt now for the end of next week. she figures the dr will just send me to a gyno.


----------



## fayewest

TS - Thats bloody unhelpful !! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mindy - I know how you feel about knowing now rather then finding out 5 weeks later. As for the doctor... UGH!! That's just so unhelpful! I'm sorry that the doc cancelled on you. :(


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies.

I am hoping that I can get some answers from the gyno. :(


----------



## kelly1973

ts im so sorry that this has happened again but i understand what your saying its better you know now and hopefully you will get some answers. big cyber hugs to you xxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Much love to all of you ladies for all of your support. Found out today I am miscarrying, so I won't be on much. This was our last shot.

I truly wish for the best for all of you. Good luck to all!


----------



## Emum

Oh no MM. Such sad news from everyone today. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh MM... I'm so sorry. :( This really is a sad news day. *hugs* My thoughts and prayers are with you and your hubby.


----------



## elm

Lots of gentle hugs MM, such sad, sad news :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry: 

Thinking of you and TS xxx


----------



## kelly1973

mm so sad for you and your oh big hugs to you we are here for you xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Whata sad day today

MM - I am so sorry you are going through this again. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

arrrh debz me too!!!! fuck shit arse bum twat wank pig its just not fair another month of crap arrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh there feel better now


----------



## debzie

So sorry tooscared and mighty mum. Thinking of you both. 

Bfn for me today then a lovely evaporation line on a superdrug test. Feeling really out. Crampy and wanting to burst into tears but I'm not sad. Dam hormones. 

I heard about the supermoon this weekend that's when afs due.


----------



## debzie

Think pms and supermoon approaching may ne a bad combo. Kelly glad you feel better.


----------



## fayewest

MM - so so sorry, much love to you xxx


----------



## too_scared

so sorry might mom :hugs: what a terrible day. :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: to you too MM :( x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry MM :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've just heard. MM I'm so sad for you :-(
There has been so much horrible news on the forum this week.


----------



## hopeithappens

so sorry mm :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emum

:witch: has flown in tonight, a mere 4 days late :(. Just when I was starting to enjoy the fantasy that I perhaps had a shy bean. Am glad I had not mentioned to OH that she was late though, so only one set of disappointment to manage. 

Acupuncture tomorrow, which is maybe good timing as the very start of a new cycle, and the 4th since I started it (at the outset, they said not to TTC for the first 3 months to give my body a chance to get back to full health). Don't know if they will do anything different in a cycle when I am officially TTC but will keep my fingers crossed next month is the month. Have decided not to temp again, but I may OPK just to have a better idea of how the cycle is going, and if OH is up to it, might also try SMEP. I do wonder clutching at straws if the reason why AF was so late this month was an almost pregnancy, and if so, whether I might get a small fertility boost next month as a consequence.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh balls Emum. I was hoping this was it for you :-(


----------



## too_scared

sorry that af has shown up emum :hugs: i was really hoping this was your month.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry the witch got you Emum. What a shitty day yesterday was!

AFM - Decided to do an "AF's just been but what if it was implantation/random bleeding" test. Bfn of course but my CBFM isn't asking for sticks yet and I felt the need to POAS.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you AF arrived emum :hugs: 

Sorry for your :bfn: ickle I also got a :bfn: this morning. Will be testing again on Sunday at 9DPO x


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Sorry the witch got you Emum. What a shitty day yesterday was!
> 
> AFM - Decided to do an "AF's just been but what if it was implantation/random bleeding" test. Bfn of course but my CBFM isn't asking for sticks yet and I felt the need to POAS.

I've been soooooo tempted to do that this month as well. lol Glad I'm not the only crazy one!

Emum - so sorry that the witch got you. :( I was so sure that you were going to come up with a bfp!! I can't wait though to see what this cycle does now that you are officially ttc again. :)


----------



## fayewest

so sorry Emum ;0( xxx


----------



## kelly1973

emun so sorry af got you what a poo day it was yesterday xxx


----------



## ickle pand

MMM - Don't worry I've not ov'd yet so it's really not a big deal :)

I hope we get some better news over the weekend. Who is in the 2WW?


----------



## kelly1973

me debz and mmm but ill be out tomoz can feel the bitch coming.


----------



## ickle pand

Does anyone know how to hide someone from your newsfeed on the iphone facebook app? The 5 weeks pregnant girl is doing my nut in with mentioning her bubs or being pregnant in nearly every post. I just counted - 10 pregnancy related posts since she announced it on the 25th! That doesn't include posting her son's scan pics from when she was pregnant with him.


----------



## fayewest

Bugger sorry Ickle I know how to hide people on a computer, may if you hid them there, they would not appear on your iPhone feed either? I have hidden loads of people ;0) 

In other news I feel really AF crampy today ... anyone else felt like that around ovulation? Am so confused this cycle, having a horrible feeling that I am not going to OV, no temp shift up again today ... was really hoping this morning would be a sign ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

I can't get on to facebook from work that's why I needed to do it on my phone. It's fine though, my mate told me how to do it. I then put up a status saying "Finally worked out how to hide someone from the newsfeed through the iphone app. Mental health has been restored. Thanks Cal! (the mate who helped me)". Within minutes the pregnant girl had commented on it asking me how to do it and then joking that she was going to hide me because she's jealous of my weight loss updates. If she'd mentioned being pregnant I might have snapped and told her that it was her I hid and exactly why.

I get all sorts of weird cramps and twinges all through the cycle, so I'm not the best person to answer. Sorry!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How do you do it Ickle? I have someone who constantly posts about how stoned he is and how he needs people to lend him money and how he is busy modelling for bondage shoots. The pregnant girl would have driven me round the twist as well.


----------



## kelly1973

how are you feeling ts?


----------



## too_scared

i'm good. :)

i have accepted it and am already looking ahead. :S going to see what the dr's and tests bring. 

i hope you are all well. 

faye, i'm sorry that i am not the best to answer your question either. i don't normally notice what is going on... i rarely get cramps that are painful enough to take notice of. 

kelly, you can't be out yet! not until the witch shows.

good luck to the ladies in the tww!!

tons and tons of sticky dust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## ickle pand

You go to their home page, there's a Friends button with a tick directly below their profile pic (not the one that takes you to their friends list). Press that button and a menu should pop up, there's a bit at the bottom that says "Show in News Feed" with a tick, press it and the tick should disappear. 

I've just noticed that another friend doesn't have timeline and he has a "subscribed" box next to the friends one. It seems to do the same thing.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm so sorry MightyMom :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry about AF being cruel Emum, that blooming witch, if she must arrive she should at least do so on time and not give you false hopes. :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had mild cramps before af was suppose to show up... I was scared she was going too.

I also got some ovulation types cramps on 7dpo and 2 days later got my bfp :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

fayewest said:


> In other news I feel really AF crampy today ... anyone else felt like that around ovulation? Am so confused this cycle, having a horrible feeling that I am not going to OV, no temp shift up again today ... was really hoping this morning would be a sign ;0(

I felt that way yesterday! My temps didn't show ovulation this morning though so it's entirely possible that it was unrelated. I hope you do ovulate though!



too_scared said:


> i'm good. :)
> 
> i have accepted it and am already looking ahead. :S going to see what the dr's and tests bring.

*hugs* I'm glad you are doing good! What tests will you be doing - do you know?


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies ive just been reading about soda finger its meant to stop hostile environment for cm has anyone read about this?


----------



## too_scared

dodgercpkl said:


> *hugs* I'm glad you are doing good! What tests will you be doing - do you know?

thank you :hugs:

i am not sure yet. i am going to ask to get my thyroid checked and maybe the test for blood clotting, if that is possible. i am not ever sure what else they can do. i never looked into it.

if anyone wants to suggest something i should make sure to get checked for i will make a list to bring to the dr. 

happy anniversary dodger!! :) 

dh and i have our anniversary tomorrow. 6 years :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you! We had a great anniversary. :) He gets to 'suffer' through 2 a year since we got married twice (technically at least lol) so we'll have another one in 5 months! 

Happy anniversary to you (in advance) too!!! Do you have anything planned for tomorrow?


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)

no, no plans. well, we are going to try to get more work done on our flooring. :S haha! it is supposed to rain all weekend so staying in and moving large amounts of books around sounds like a great idea! haha! we started laminate flooring upstairs over easter and got our bedroom, the cat room (future baby room), and the hallway done. we still have the guest bedroom and a large closet to do. the guest bedroom is the old master so it is quite large and has a book shelf with about 600 lbs of books on it, a bed, and a large desk... no fun to move! haha!

do you have plans for anything special tonight? why did you get married 2 times (if you don't mind me asking!)? you don't have to tell if you would rather not.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think AF might be in full swing now for me too ... had nothing at all yesterday. Then this morning had quite thick brownish stuff all day ... again not enough to fill a pad but more than before. Plus I have such bad cramps :( Hopefully it gets in full swing then I can start trying again x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hehe Our anniversary was actually 2 weeks ago and we had a lovely day - saw a movie and went to dinner at our favorite place. :) Nothing special planned for tonight or really for a while.

As for the 2 weddings thing, it's because of immigration. My husband is Dutch and I'm American and neither of us had ever lived anywhere else but our respective countries. The long and the short of it is that after much thought and me picking up my life and moving there, we ultimately decided that we would have more opportunities starting our lives out in the USA. We applied for a fiance visa which took ~6 months to get approved and once it's approved and he gets to the USA, we only had 90 days in which to get married and start the paperwork for the change of status for him from fiance visa to permanent resident. 

The issues we ran into were that there was no guarantees in how fast or slow the visa process would be. I've known a bunch of people that started the process at the same time as me (or earlier!) only to finish it up much later then me. I heard so many stories of people that planned their weddings on the assumption that they would be done with the visa process 8-9 months later only to have to cancel or postpone everything time and again. I didn't want to have to deal with that. Nor did I want to have to try and plan a wedding in less then 90 days. lol

After much thought and talking to both sets of parents, we decided to get married by civil ceremony to satisfy immigration and then have our "official" wedding at a later date when Anton's family would be able to travel to the USA and celebrate with us. :) It just so happens that our "official" wedding was 6 months after our civil ceremony. 

Anyway... that's the story! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

MissMummyMoo said:


> I think AF might be in full swing now for me too ... had nothing at all yesterday. Then this morning had quite thick brownish stuff all day ... again not enough to fill a pad but more than before. Plus I have such bad cramps :( Hopefully it gets in full swing then I can start trying again x

Mine came early this month too. :( Sorry that it looks like the witch got you, but I'll hope with you that it comes and goes fast so you can start again!! :)


----------



## too_scared

that is a cool story, dodger :) you will have to tell your grandkids for sure about a love that spanned 2 different countries so far apart!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies

Emum so sorry the witch flew in. Hopefully you will get full effect from the acupuncture this month. 

Missmoo I hope this is af so you finally know and can start ttc again.

I get cramps up to and just following ov. 

Hello everyone else.

Afm bfn and spotting. Think the witch is coming have pms ++++ must be hormones and the supermoon. It's a year today since I got my bfp for my second mmc. What a year.


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* I'm thinking about you Debzie.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear that Debzie. After Ickle and Emums disappointments I was gunning for you and MrsKg this weekend.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies guess it is for the best and ensures that my lining is fully recovered, think that its one af you dont take too badly in seeing. Really hope its not too bad though. I have my first appointment with the RMC consultant back end of may so thats the next thing to aim for. OH may be working away in the next few weeks so I may not have a chance this cycle. Oh well. 

Oh and im now at light flow the witch is here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I like your positive thinking Debzie and let's hope that you get some answers from the RMC consultant. You are right that's it's good to give your lining chance to build back up as well, mine took quite a while after my erpc. I really really hope it's something as simple as a few meds and that you have your sticky bean in no time.


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs migg how are you feeling


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So so thanks Kelly. Hard to tell what's symptoms and what's not. I'm pleased it's 2 weeks since my bfp already, hope the next few go as quick. I just feel a "bit" everything, a bit sick, a bit tired, a bit crampy, boobs quite sore but not agony. Which I suppose is best case scenario but in PAL mode everything is something to obsess over.


----------



## too_scared

so sorry af has shown up debzie :(


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg those early weeks of PAL are hell every twinge lack of symptom makes you worry. I adopted Loz' mantra as I see you have too. Each day at a time. 

The witch is being cruel, I hate taking ibuprofen but I have had too. Going to take some tranexanamic acid to to try and stem the flow a bit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope she eases off Debzie. On the bright side (if it's possible for there to be a bright side) if she is being cruel it's a good sign for your lining. After my last mc my first AF was pathetically light and took several months to get back to normal and I can only assume its because they took loads of lining and I think that's why it took a long time to get pregnant again. Hope you feel better soon. A glass of wine tonight would help I'm sure.


----------



## fayewest

Sorry for the sad news Dodger and MMM - Been a hard week this week on the forum, desp in need of some good news ... am off the radar supperclubbing it this weekend, so catch up again Monday, lots of love to you all, hope you have a good weekend xx


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. How is everyone? Good I hope. There's still a couple of people waiting for AF/BFP isn't there? My memory is terrible!

AFM - I got EWCM last night. I never get it! I had to google to double check that I was right. I don't think I'm about to ov yet, but it's good to know my body is capable of producing it. We DTD but it was for fun more than anything. 

Off to Zumba today then my nails and spray tan. I think I've done everything I need to for the tan - exfoliated everywhere especially elbows, knees etc and shaved everywhere. Will have a quick shower after Zumba but won't use soap or deodorant afterwards. Think that's it isn't it?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Debz I know the feeling. Think mines finally here. Bright red now :( but hopefully it will clear my lining ready for the next time. We can be cycle buddies now x


----------



## debzie

have fun ickle.

Missmoo yeah looks like we are cycle buddies. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's right Ickle. All set. If they do your nails first make sure they don't put moisturiser on your hands.


----------



## ickle pand

She didn't, she just put oil on my cuticles. Looks good so far. I'm lovely and brown after from my bottom. Next time I'll wear a thong I think lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Pand. Think I may treat myself to a manicure today when we go to the metrocentre ... I need a bit of cheering up to! X


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hehe! Glad you enjoyed yourself Ickle and that it looks like the spray tan was a success. :)

I think... maybe... possibly that I might have ovulated yesterday! I haven't been doing opk's, but I've been having watery cm the last couple of days, had some slight cramping last night on my left side and then my temp shot up this morning. :) I know my body likes to play tricks on me, so who knows what tomorrow will bring, but I like thinking that it might be already here!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and I promise I'll do a before and after pic once I've washed the tan off :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds promising Dodger! Look forward to seeing what your next 2 temps do. Hope you got some boys in the barracks! 
Mmm I used to LOVE the metro centre, not been there for years as meadowhall is closer to us now. 
Ickle I can't wait to see your pics!
Afm looking forward to a meal at pizza express with the girls from work tonight. I go out like never so I'm very excited.


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsM - We do indeed! :) We bd'd last night as well as 2 nights ago, so we should be fairly well covered if this is indeed ovulation. :) I'm hoping to see my temp stay up! I'd love to see my ovulation happen at a more 'normal' time. Have fun at the pizza party!! :D

Ickle - can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds fun mrs mig. Enjoy your night. I can't wait to be able to go out with friends again. This diet is very antisocial!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks. Apart from my friends wine drinking nights (which lose their appeal when you can't drink) I haven't been out since Christmas. And the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the lemonade!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

haha! I know what you mean. :) I went out with a friend the other day and had a root beer! I haven't had a soda in probably close to a year. I usually only have one 1-2 times a year anyway, so it was quite the treat! :)


----------



## Lozdi

Lemonade was a valuable ally to me in the weeks of nausea in the first tri. My fridge is a little too enthusiastic and freezes anything left near the back of it, so I would leave a bottle of lemonade there, and when it was half frozen, enjoy it like a lemonade slushy- instant tummy calming effect! Not to mention very very tasty and refreshing.


----------



## dodgercpkl

WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Ok... FINALLY got the call about my good news! I have a new job that I'll be starting in just a week and a 1/2! :) I'm thrilled about it!


----------



## too_scared

awesome!!! :happydance: congrats!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger that's great news! Well done you!!


----------



## Lozdi

dodgercpkl said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Ok... FINALLY got the call about my good news! I have a new job that I'll be starting in just a week and a 1/2! :) I'm thrilled about it!

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you ladies!! :D


----------



## debzie

well done dodger big congratulations hun.


----------



## elm

Congratulations dodger. Hope you have a good night Mrs Migg :D

Hope everyone's ok especially ts & MMM :hugs: thinking of you both.

x


----------



## too_scared

i'm ok. just not really posting much lately.

i hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats dodger!! :happydance: xx


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats dodger!


----------



## kelly1973

congrats dodge xx hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## londongirl

Hi Ladies

May I join you?

I found out last Monday at my 9-week scan that the baby looked 5 weeks - and was diagnosed with a blighted ovum. i'm going for the final scan tomorrow just to check and then either D&C or medication miscarriage the day after.

All I can think is - when can we try again?

I've had a read through some of this post's entries and have been very inspired and excited to see people not only getting their BFPs again, but also being in the second trimester. I would like to share my journey with you and share your journeys as well?

xx


----------



## ginny83

Hi Londongirl and everyone else

I'd also like to join :)

At our 12 week ultrasound we found out there was no heart beat even though the baby only measured a couple of days behind. I found it really hard to take since I had ultrasounds at 7 and 9 weeks and everything looked great then with nice strong heartbeats.

Since then, I had a D&C 5 days ago on 1st May. I'm still bleeding, but we're hoping to try again once I get AF back.

I'm tempted to try this cycle, but was told by the doctor that they recommend waiting until you get AF back.


----------



## londongirl

Hi Ginny
I'm so sorry to read your post... I never saw a heartbeat and I can't imagine the pain if I'd seen it and then it stopped... I hope you have support and love around you. How was the D&C?
xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi Ginny and Londongirl! I'm so sorry that you are both going through this heartache with us. Welcome to our little group though! It's a great bunch of ladies and the support here is amazing. I hope both of you get your rainbow babies very very soon.


----------



## londongirl

Thanks dodger :) really nice to be amongst people in the same situation who really understand...


----------



## ginny83

The D&C was fine. It wasn't painful at all, and even though I'm still bleeding from it I think I've had a good recovery. Ive just got like period cramps sometimes.

Since the baby was measuring over 11.5 weeks I was recommended to have it as there would be a lot of tissue loss. I also had no signs of miscarrying and the thought of waiting for something that might not happen for a few more weeks and then needing a D&C anyway really confirmed that a D&C was the right choice for me.

Hope you're able to get some good advice at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our little group Ginny and Londongirl. So sorry for both of your losses. 

Ginny - Did your doctor give you a specific reason for waiting until AF before trying again? Usually they say that just so they can date a new pregnancy more easily.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies. I'm so so sorry for both your losses. It's just the worst time, and I hope you both find the support here you need. We all started trying straight after losses, some were successful the first month, others took a little longer and some still waiting to get their bfp but we are all in it together and have been enormous support (well for me anyway). My first mc was natural and physically I found it painful and the recovery took longer, but my cycle got back on track more or less straight away. It took me about 5 or 6 cycles to conceive again and I miscarried again, this time at almost 10 weeks. I opted for a D&C, or erpc as it is called. Physically the recovery was instant for me which I think helped me to recover emotionally a little quicker, although with hindsight some of that was denial. It did take my cycle a little longer to get back on track, my periods were regular but very light for a while. I think they had to take quite a bit of lining, so if you go for a D&C be prepared for that happening. 
We have had lots of success stories here from ladies getting pregnant quickly after a mc, and even if you don't there is lots of friendly advice here to help you through this awful, awful time. I'm so sorry again for you both.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ginny and london girl sorry for your losses. welcome to our little group xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome ginny and Londongirl so sorry you find your way here. I had my 3rd missed miscarriage at the end of march having had medical managemnet for the previous two I asked for a erpc. I agree with MrsMigg that recovery time was faster. My periods has just arrived we decided to ttc straight away after I stopped bleeding. I have with all of mine. Do what you feel is right for you. We all will be here for you and I can say that in tis group nothing is tmi. 

Kelly how you doing has AF arrived yet?????

The witch has eased up but I think thats the meds rather than anything else. I am getting really bad cramps thought like the ones I got after the erpc those that knock the wind out of you. Owch.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Morning all. Whata everyone's plans for today? I've just been doing the morning calls for work. Been out from 6.45 and just got in. Got a break till 11.50 then back out again. Just about to grab some breakfast and some ibuprofen as these cramps are killing me. 

Welcome ginny and londongirl sorry your here but as debz says its a lovely group and nothing's too gross too share! I had a MMC 23rd February and had medical management on the 26th Febraury. I have only just got my first AF this week but we started trying as soon as I stopped bleeding. X


----------



## debzie

Missmoo sorry the witch is not being kind shes being a bitch to me too. Is this your new job???? you caring now?


----------



## pinksmarties

Ok sorry for this post but I am not sure what to do. I woke up this morning with red bleeding when I wiped, it was quite watery initially so I though it was my uti but when I probed a little deeper it wasn't from the urethra. I know my epu isn't open till Tuesday? Do I go to A&E. Atm I have no cramps.


----------



## ginny83

Pink - I would go to A&E even if it just ends up being for peace of mind! Hopefully it's nothing to worry about!

Ickle - I didn't ask the doctor why, but on the hospital's website they have this statement about trying again:

"We suggest that you wait at least until after the next normal period (four to six weeks) before trying again, as there is a slightly higher risk of miscarriage if you get pregnant straight away. It is possible to become pregnant straight away, so if you do plan to wait, you will need to use some form of contraception."

My GP actually said wait 3 months! But he didn't say what that was based on (I'm guessing some people need that time emotionally).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, I hope you are ok. I would go to A&E.


----------



## debzie

Pink I would 111 first hun save you waiting for hours in A&E???? Maybe they could get a nurse midwife to ring you back. x


----------



## pichi

i usually just stalk this thread now instead of posting but i had to post and say best of luck Pink and i hope it's nothing to be worried about. in A&E they will hopefully scan you if they can and put your mind at ease. i'll be thinking of you hun x :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree I'd go to A+E pink :hugs:

Ginny the nurse told us that they prefer you to wait until your first period so they know the dates etc. Sometimes it can take longer for your first period to arrive. Mine took just over 9 weeks! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## elm

I'd go to a&e too pink or have you got your midwife's number? (although was it you who didn't have a great one? Even so they're probably good when they need to be? X). I'm sure everything is fine but will be thinking about you and sending calm positive vibes your way. 

Hi londongirl & ginny :hugs: so sorry for your losses x I think how you choose to miscarry is an individual choice and there's no wrong way. For me using herbs from a herbalist to hel my body miscarry naturally was the way to go and releasing my baby was a healing and special experience for me. 

The miscarriage association website says there's no increased risk of conceiving straight away if there haven't been any complications (worth googling to read it if you're interested, on my phone so can't ost a link). I decided to wait as I thought it would do my head in not knowing when af would arrive and getting bfns. You don't always ovulate straight after a miscarriage and the hpt hormone can hang around for a while messing up tests. Having said that if you do ovulate you're highly fertile and people conceive again :)

Got a bit excited as I felt sick earlier then realised it's probably because I had chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink go to A&E hun. I'm not sure if 111 work in Scotland. You could try NHS 24 but they'll probably just tell you to go to A&E.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ladies, went to ae but they sent me upto the gynae ward. Have to wait for a scan but might have to wait long time, already here 1:5hrs. Don't seem to have more bleeding so feeling a bit stupid,


----------



## kelly1973

debzie said:


> Welcome ginny and Londongirl so sorry you find your way here. I had my 3rd missed miscarriage at the end of march having had medical managemnet for the previous two I asked for a erpc. I agree with MrsMigg that recovery time was faster. My periods has just arrived we decided to ttc straight away after I stopped bleeding. I have with all of mine. Do what you feel is right for you. We all will be here for you and I can say that in tis group nothing is tmi.
> 
> Kelly how you doing has AF arrived yet?????
> 
> The witch has eased up but I think thats the meds rather than anything else. I am getting really bad cramps thought like the ones I got after the erpc those that knock the wind out of you. Owch.

yeah spotting today so just waiting for full on so i can call it cd1


----------



## kelly1973

pink dont feel stupid its best to get seen to otherwise it will never be out your mind i hope you are ok please let us all know how you are xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink do NOT feel stupid. You are doing the right thing and I'm pleased they have got you on the ward and they are looking after you. I'm so pleased you haven't had any more spotting. Let's hope they scan you soon and set your mind at rest. Big hugs for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink don't feel stupid at all. You wouldn't think one of us was stupid if it was us going through it. Glad you're not having any more bleeding.


----------



## ickle pand

Why do I do things like this to myself? Went to look at the old thread. I'm the only person on the first page who's still here because they all either have babies or are heavily pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle it's just not happened for you just yet because you've had more hurdles to overcome with your meds and your pcos. You are almost there though I just know it. It must have been a hard realisation for you but I'm convinced you are almost there. 
Kelly, you count cd1 as the first day you get full red flow, so if that happens before bed this is cd1. If its when you wake up tomorrow then tomorrow is cd1.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Don't feel stupid pink! That's what they are there for! 

:hugs: Kelly xx


----------



## londongirl

Ickle, I'm so sorry you saw that on the old thread. It hurts when it feels like you're the one who is left behind..

Pink pls don't feel silly. You did the absolute right thing. Let us know how the scan goes..

Thanks everyone for the welcome and the condolences. Everyone seems so lovely... I have my scan tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes...

Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I am back, Had a lovely Dr that scanned me, although she did admit she wasn't an expert scanner and the equipment was older then the EPU machine. The baby seems to be doing well, moving about and hb seen. Initially I thought I had stopped bleeding but I have had more since coming home, drips into the toilet and on wiping. She didn't give any reasons for the bleeding, and I also forgot to mention the aspirin. I just have to take things easy for the next day or so. I know some bleeding is common, I was reassured till I came home to more bleeding, why can't things just go well.

ickle - :hugs: I agree with everything mrsmig has said, your turn will be very soon.

I haven't had a chance to read back so hello to the new ladies.


----------



## debzie

Kelly so sorry hun hope you kick the witch into touch so she doesnot come back for 9+months.

I forget you ladies are from scotland. 

Pink I'm pleased you are on gyne do not feel stupid if you were at home even thought the bleeding has stopped you still would be worrying for the next few days. So pleased everything went well. x

Ickle your time will come hun, now without the meds you have a fighting chance. 

Londongirl your welcome. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Emum

Glad it's good news PInk. I've just logged on for first time since yesterday afternoon and my heart was in my mouth until I saw your update. I'd still see the midwife as soon as you can so you can hopefully get an explanation and some advice. I had bleeding around that point with DD though and it turned out to be caused by the placenta being low in the uterus. It didn't cause any problems though and moved out of the way by the time it came to delivering her so I didn't need a section.

Congratulations dodger on the new job. What do you do? Apologies if you've told us before but if you have I've forgotten. Welcome to londongirl and to Ginny. Sorry that you've had to find yourself on a thread like this, but hope you'll find us good company. And big hugs to ickle. I think I've been trying for almost as long as you, so don't feel too alone :). 

AFM am wondering what went on last month. AF arrived late on Thursday evening, and left again just after lunch on Friday. Have had no spotting even since then, though the bleeding on Thursday night/Friday morning was quite heavy and painful. Not excessively heavy, but definitely medium to heavy flow in FF terms. Did another HPT yesterday just in case (a 12mui one) as was still feeling a bit sicky and out of sorts but it was still a BFN. Am now wondering whether last month was anovulatory? Hope this won't throw things awry for TTC this month though.


----------



## too_scared

oh my gosh, Pink! i am so happy to read your update! i am so glad to see that your scan went well. :hugs:

welcome to ginny and londongirl. so sorry for your losses. like the other ladies said, the women here are all wonderful and very supportive. i found out i was having a mmc feb 12 at 10 weeks, the baby only measured 5 weeks. i tried to wait for it to happen on its own and when it didn't i had a medically managed mc march 1. i waited for my first af because i was so worried about all the things elm mentioned. i got my bfp the first cycle after my mmc but unfortunately that ended in a mc at 5 weeks on thursday. :( 

ickle, i just know your time is now! like the other ladies said, you had more hurdles than some other women. i know this is the cycle for you! just think about it, you have ewcm and you said you never had that before! 

mrs. mmm and debzie, i am sorry the witch is so mean to you guys this cycle :( my first af after my mmc was quite heavy and painful too. i think it is your body's way of getting ready for the new baby. 

emum, sorry to hear that it seems like your body is playing tricks on you this cycle :( i hope everything works itself out very soon. :hugs:

afm it seem the bleeding is stopping. it is very light right now. is that normal for an early mc? only 3 days of medium/heavy bleeding? i have a dr's appt on thursday so he will probably send me for a scan. ?? i am not sure. also, i turned over in bed this morning and felt something pop by my shoulder blade and now i can barely turn my neck :( great way to round out the week from hell. lets see, last week - mc, 2 flat tires, our other car is in the garage waiting on a part to be ordered in and it was deemed "unsafe to drive", heater on my fish tank went bust, lost a shrimp, a pleco, and possibly a kuhli loach (hopefully no more), and i am still working on a horrible algae outbreak... blah! i am glad sunday is the start to a new week. (sorry to vent :()


----------



## dodgercpkl

Pink - *hugs* Don't feel stupid! You're a mom protecting your little one the best way you know how right now. Never feel stupid for that! I'm glad the spotting has stopped and that everything was ok! Just think positive thoughts even though I know how hard that is. *hugs* I agree with Emum about touching base with the midwife to further set your mind to rest about this.

Ginny - I think it varies from doctor to doctor and that it's a combination of dating purposes (easier to date if you know the start of the cycle) and probably as you say mental health time. My hubby and I started trying again right away against my doctors orders, but then it's been now 5 months since then and no joy so it didn't end up mattering for us one way or another. As elm said, it can take a while for the hcg hormone to go away, so we tested that out of my system so that we'd know when it was gone and that way the next positive would be a real one.

Ickle - *hugs* You and I have more to overcome then the other ladies with our lovely fickle bodies and pcos and other joyous things. I know I'm a bit behind you mc date wise, but I feel like good things are just around the corner for you and I both!

Emum - I was working for a major chain store that sells a range of things from groceries to clothes. It was a decent job, but my management (especially my immediate management) left quite a lot to be desired. My new job is in a craft store that is opening up a new store in my area. Everything will be fresh and new and that's so exciting to me! Not to mention I love both crafts and helping people, so it seems to be a perfect combination for a job for me. :) It also happens to be located in the same parking lot as my husbands work place, so commuting/sharing a car will be just that much easier for us! I'll let you ladies know more about specifics as I find out about them!

That sounds like you had a crazy short period Emum! I don't blame you at all for doing another test. It could be too that you had a 'small' ovulation as my endocrinologist calls it... I'm not sure exactly how that's different from a normal ovulation other then that an indication COULD be a very short period. Whatever the case, I hope it doesn't affect this cycle at all! I'm routing for a bfp for you!

AFM... looks like yesterdays temp was a fluke as my temps are back down today. Bleh. I hate that my body loves to psych me out like this. :(


----------



## too_scared

sorry to hear your temp was a fluke yesterday, dodger :( it seems like just when you think we get things all figured out about our body's they throw us a curve ball... :S i just wish it was so easy as it seems to be for some people.


----------



## dodgercpkl

TS - Glad the bleeding is stopping. As for the amount, I don't know that I'm a good example since it took my body forever and a day to realize that I didn't have a viable baby despite the fact that I mc'd around 5 weeks as well, but I never had horrible bleeding on it. I had a bunch of days of light to medium and even more days of spotting, but only one day the whole time that I would classify as 'heavy'. Are you planning on testing it out so you know when the hcg is out of your body? 

I'm so sorry to hear that in addition to the mc, you've had such a rough week. I've done that same thing with my neck/shoulder and man is that painful and frustrating! *hugs* I hope it rights itself fast.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah it's so frustrating to just not have any clue what my stupid body is going to do on a given day. Ugh.


----------



## too_scared

thanks dodger :)

i tested last thursday, the day the bleeding started and the test was barely a shadow. i will probably test once more tomorrow just to make sure but i am pretty positive that the hcg is gone. i never had a good test at all that whole pg. they never really got much darker. that is how i knew this was coming :(


----------



## Emum

TS - where is the pain exactly? Bleeding in very early pregnancy accompanied by severe pain at the top of the shoulder are classic symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy and need to be investigated immediately, as a ruptured tube will not only affect your future fertility, but could be life threatening. Please could you put a call in to whoever your emergency medical cover are in Newfoundland on a Sunday, just to put my mind at rest :). You would not be the first person I know who thought they had miscarried and the worst was over, only to be hit a few days later with this medical crisis :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah after my mc and how that all developed, I'll be the same way when I get pregnant again. If the tests don't get darker faster and it takes me a week to get a positive digi, then I'll just prepare for the worst.


----------



## too_scared

really?? oh no! i don't really think it could be related to my mc since i actually felt something pop and now there is a very tight muscle in my shoulder. it is on the side of my right shoulder blade, closer to the shoulder blade than my spine. i can feel the muscle that is causing the issue. (i have back issues and regularly get issues like this). maybe i should call the healthline...


----------



## Emum

too_scared said:


> really?? oh no! i don't really think it could be related to my mc since i actually felt something pop and now there is a very tight muscle in my shoulder. it is on the side of my right shoulder blade, closer to the shoulder blade than my spine. i can feel the muscle that is causing the issue. (i have back issues and regularly get issues like this). maybe i should call the healthline...

Have a look here and see if any of this sounds familiar. In your shoes I'd check it out but I appreciate that we are lucky to have the NHS and that there are different considerations in other countries sometimes. 

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Ectopic-pregnancy/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## too_scared

thank you emum. 

the pain listed on that site you linked says shoulder tip pain, where your arm and your shoulder join. my pain is in my back, by my shoulder blade. 

i can call the healthline and see what they have to say. i am not even sure i would be able to get a scan here today. they would probably have to send me to the hospital 200 km away. :( i don't have any of the other symptoms at all. 

is it possible if my mom had an ectopic that i would be more likely to have one?


----------



## Emum

Mmmmm don't know TS. I have exhausted all I know on the subject! If you have the option of speaking to someone medically trained, their advice would be worth loads more than mine, and I'm sure they wouldn't send you 200km for a scan unless they thought it was definitely needed. You are probably right that it is nothing, it was just when you mentioned the shoulder pain it rang an alarm bell with me because exactly this happened to a colleague's wife a few years ago. She thought she had an early loss and they were devastated and a few days later she ended up in Intensive Care having had a ruptured tube and it was touch and go for a few days for her. On the bright side, they did go on to have 2 children in quite quick succession with her surviving tube, so all worked out in the long run but it was scary at the time.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you emum. I think I will keep watch for any other symptoms and then call the healthline immediately if I think there are any. I will be going to my Dr on thurs so I will ask him them if i have a higher risk after my mom having an ectopic. 

We just got back from walking the dogs and I still feel like me, but with a sore neck. No dizziness, no nausea, nothing else.


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome to the thread Londongirl and Ginny :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses. I had a mmc last november 7 week baby found at 12 week scan) and a medical management. Without BnB it would have been much harder to pick myself up, the support here is amazing.:hugs:

Ickle you have been dealt such an unfair had with those blasted meds, but now they are gone, and you will get a nice sticky bfp soon! :hugs:

Pink you scared the life out of me! As Emum said it may be a placenta position issue, and from my own experience of asking 'where is my placenta positioned?' at every scan I had, they wouldn't even make a proper guess at 13 weeks, the tech made a tentative guess at my 15w gender scan, but it wasn't til 20 weeks that they said yes, its at the front and high. So if your bleed is a placenta position issue, the fact they couldn't tell you for sure does fit in with how confidently they can tell you where the placenta is at early stages. I would suggest you stay off your feet with the exception of bathroom breaks, in fact, sofa/bed rest might be a good plan til it stops completely.

Mindy, I don't think ectopics run in families so to speak, however if your mum had an issue that made ectopic more likely, then in theory, so could you. I don't mean to scare, just saying. If this shoulder pain is a familiar one you have had before then I expect its just that- a shoulder pain, but it might help to call someone and get some reassurance- the shoulder pain part of an ectopic is the last warning shot before an emergency I think. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, 

Welcome to ginny and londongirl. I am so sorry for your losses and that you find yourselves here with us. 

ts - I hope your get reassurance, I have had neck/shoulder pain and boy is it sore but emum is right, best to get a Dr/medical check just in case.

Debzie and MMM, sorry that AF is being to horrible and painful. Debzie I hope that because AF is heavy it means your lining will be back up to scratch sooner. 

Dodger - congrats on the new job, fantastic news. It is obviously something you have been looking at with great anticipation, what is it you do?

Hi to everyone, and thankyou for all your support, what would I do without you all

I still have bleeding so I am just taking it easy and hoping for the best. I have my booking appointment Tuesday afternoon at the hospital which I hope will be with a mw so I can see what they say but I might pop into the EPU Tuesday morning to ask if I am still bleeding


----------



## too_scared

you guys have me really worried now. :( 

i know this is something that i get regularly. i can't move my neck, and i have to hold it at a weird angle to make the pain stop. it is from sleeping funny. it is not in my shoulder where my arm and shoulder meet, and it is not worse when i lay down. :S it is very obviously muscle pain. it has been getting better with massage. 

i hate to call the healthline with a tight muscle. i guess i should anyway.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - no one wants to worry you, and I'll stick my neck out (sorry no pun intended) and say it is a muscle crick from sleeping. But if there is some place to phone just to get reassurance would be good, we just want to make sure you are okay.

Loz I missed your post. I didn't to scare you or emum or anyone else. I will be trying to rest up and hopefully the bleeding will stp soon. No one ever mentioned were the placenta was on any scans although I think at the last one the mw mentioned something to the student Dr but she never said anything seemed wrong, but I can't be sure now she even mentioned it, my memory is shot atm.


----------



## too_scared

well, i am back from the hospital. i called the healthline and the nurse said to go immediately to the hospital. she scared me 1/2 to death.

it is a muscle spasm. 

i got my beta hcg level tested and will go back again on tuesday or wednesday to test it again to make sure it is decreasing. i am assuming it is already close to 0 since i don't think it got very high this time anyway. :(

we saw the dr who we saw during the first mc. i didn't really feel like i was getting the care i should be with him so i decided to change dr's. i think he might be a little upset with us for trying again before 3 cycles... :S

the blood work really hurt this time. it burned the whole time the needle was in my arm :( also, it seemed like he had trouble getting one of the vials filled. usually the vials fill really fast for me. i hope that doesn't mean anything! my arm is hurting now still.

also, my blood pressure was on the high side, well the bottom number was high. i think it was 122/99? i am not positive on the 99. i asked the nurse and she said it was normal. i was shaking like a leaf at the time and my stress levels were very high. does anyone know what this means? i have tried googling is but couldn't come up with a good answer. 

oh, also the nurse suggested i look into endometriosis as a cause for mc'ing 2 times. i don't know. i have to google that too, i guess... :( the dr we saw today said that he wouldn't send for any testing until after the 3rd mc. i am going to push to at least get tested for the blood clotting with the new dr. i am hoping he will refer me right away anyway.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - don't worry about the Dr, they can think all they want. As for the blood pressure the diastolic (bottom number) is a bit high and is above normal (normal around 120/80) but with the stress these last few days I am not surprised. Maybe get it checked again when you get your bloods. Sometimes getting blood depends on the skill of the person taking it and can be more painful than others. It was wrong to suggest endo as a cause, it maybe but there are other things to check before that. I am glad the shoulder pain is sorted but sorry you had to see the miserable Dr again.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) I am glad I saw someone too, it helped put my mind at rest. I am going to have a hot bath now to try to make my muscle relax. I will ask the Dr to take my blood pressure again on Friday when I go.


----------



## too_scared

Just checking Dr. Google... have any of you heard of Hughes Syndrome? The symptoms match quite well to me. :S I will be asking the Dr when I go.


----------



## Emum

Glad you had it checked out and all was ok TS. Sorry if I scared you but I always think better safe than sorry. I've never heard of Hughes syndrome I'm afraid. What does it entail?


----------



## elm

Always better to get checked, glad it was just your muscle. Hope the bath helped sort it out :hugs:

Symptom spotting here, breast tenderness as well as feeling sick today. Really trying not to as it's not going to do any good!!!
x


----------



## too_scared

sounds like good symptoms elm! :)

hughes syndrome is the blood clotting issue that is treated with baby aspirin and/or heparin.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...imple-to-treat-but-all-too-often-ignored.html


----------



## elm

too_scared said:


> sounds like good symptoms elm! :)
> 
> hughes syndrome is the blood clotting issue that is treated with baby aspirin and/or heparin.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...imple-to-treat-but-all-too-often-ignored.html

Do you have migraines or anything? x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies for all the sweet messages.

Glad you got checked out TS. The stress of having to go and get checked out at the hospital is bound to have put your blood pressure up somewhat so hopefully it'll be back down to normal when you get it next check.

I've finally done before and halfway through the diet pics. They're in my journal if anyone wants a look.


----------



## Emum

You look gorgeous ickle. Before and after :)


----------



## ickle pand

Aw thanks Emum :) I'm much happier with myself these days though lol!


----------



## elm

Agree with Emum, what a gorgeous couple you are! Love your glasses too :) Well done on the weight loss again x


----------



## too_scared

ickle, you are beautiful! :) 

i don't get migraines often but i do get them occasionally. i have circulation issues, blotchy skin, memory issues, and gastrointestinal issues. i don't know. it seems like it could be possible. i am definitely going to get blood work for it.


----------



## elm

too_scared said:


> ickle, you are beautiful! :)
> 
> i don't get migraines often but i do get them occasionally. i have circulation issues, blotchy skin, memory issues, and gastrointestinal issues. i don't know. it seems like it could be possible. i am definitely going to get blood work for it.

Why don't they give people a tick list after their first miscarriage with a list of symptoms to tick off? Wouldn't cost a huge amount and could save so much heartache if there's things like this that could be easily treated if detected. Makes me angry, frustrated and sad!!

Hope they do find something that is easily sorted so you can conceive again with confidence and you can have your rainbow baby :hugs: x


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) i hope we are able to find something out. i am not going to leave the office until i have a requisition in my hand for the blood work. it is not a hard test for them to do for me. 

i hope we all have our rainbow babies soon!


----------



## londongirl

TS - I read all the posts and was SOOO relieved it's a pulled muscle rather than anything else...

I'm going for my second scan in an hour. It's to confirm it's a blighted ovum. But I know 100% it is. Seeing nothing but a sac at 9 weeks is never a good thing... Unfortunately I found that misdiagnosed miscarriages website and couldn't help but let myself hold onto hope. But honestly, I just want to move forward now. I know the baby is gone. I'll let you know how it goes anyway.

HOpe you're all having nice days
xx


----------



## ginny83

TS - I'm glad you saw a docotor, even if it ends up being just for reassurance. Hopefully you'll hcg will come back as 0

Ickle - congrats on the weight loss, you look fantastic!


----------



## ginny83

londongirl - I know that feeling of hope, I also found that same website. I really hope that they got it wrong for you too and the baby was just hiding or something, but prepare yourself for the worst too. I started having some crazy thoughts after the ultrasound where they couldn't find the heart beat - like maybe the heart only stopped for a couple of minutes and started up again :S - I found having a second ultrasound really confirmed things in my head for me and gave me some closure.


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome londongirl and Ginny! I'm so sorry for your losses, but you couldn't have picked a more supportive thread. The ladies here are amazing that way.

londongirl: I completely understand wanting to have hope! I am waiting to m/c and I keep hoping that a miracle will happen, that I will get my scan and the HB will be there strong and rhythmic. But I know my hcg is already decreasing significantly and that I have lost the baby. It's hard to give up until we KNOW it is over.

Debzie and MMM: Yucky to the heavy AF. The one thing I hated worse than seeing those BFNs is getting a super heavy AF. It's like double punishment or something.

Pink: glad to hear the scan showed everything was fine, I hope you are able to locate the source of the bleeding. Maybe stop the aspirin to see if it slows?

Ginny: I had my 1st m/c Oct 28, waited the recommended three cycles. Got BFP Feb 2, M/C naturally on Mar 4th. Got pregnant straight away and just found out I have miscarried again. Waiting on a D&C to get testing done. So IMHO, it doesn't matter if you wait or not. What will be will be.

Ickle: That is sucky. I don't even bother checking some of my old threads anymore because it is depressing. Life isn't fair at all, and it feels all the more painful when you feel like you were deprived of something.

Emum: I have had AFs that were short like that after my 1st m/c. I ended up still having a 28 day cycle though.

TS: What an awful week! When it rains it pours, eh? I hate how everything piles up when something goes terribly wrong in life. It sucks that your doctor was judging you for TTC again right away. Definitely find a new doctor. It is their job to treat you, not judge you. I hope the hot bath helps with your spasm too.


----------



## londongirl

Hi everyone
Update as promised. Last monday the gestational sac was empty and measured 5.5 weeks (although I was meant to be 8.5 weeks). I was told it was most probably a blighted ovum. Today's scan at 9.5 weeks showed the gestational sac has grown to 6.5 weeks and there is now a yolk sac. No foetal pole. 
They said it no longer classifies as a blighted ovum but is probably just an unsuccessful pregnancy but I have to come back in a week for ANOTHER scan just to be sure it's unsuccessful. 
I don't really get what's happening and why it's still growing and developing but I was hoping to be able to move on. 
I guess more waiting game now...


----------



## londongirl

I was also told I have a tilted uterus.

This TTC business is exhausting!?!


----------



## ginny83

London - when did you get your BFP? Is there any chance that your dates are wrong?

I have heard of the gestational sac continuing to grow even if the baby isn't growing - same with the placenta. Not sure about the yolk sac though?

Sorry you didn't get any clear answers today :(


----------



## londongirl

Thanks ginny - I got my bfp 5 weeks ago so sadly no chance I'm only 6.5 weeks! Yeah I was surprised a yolk sac randomly popped up over the past week. But deep down I know it's not good news. 

How are you??


----------



## kelly1973

wow ickle you look amazing xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Londongirl - I wonder if your uterus being tilted makes it harder to see what's going on. I hope you get some answers soon. It must be horrible being in limbo like this.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-i saw your pics in your journal.you are looking very beautiful.
hi kelly,pink,emum,and every new members and welcome in our small thread.
Afm-Af shown today.very sad day for me.it will be one year next month i am continuing ttc after my last loss.i don't know when i get bfp again.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mohini

Sorry that you've got AF, it's always hard to take. Are you going to have another natural cycle this time?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

I am so sorry for your losses. Hope you'll get bfp with a sticky bean very soon. 

I am a mother of 2, been ttc #3 for 15 months. I had a bfp on the 18th of april, but had a mc last wdnesday. I am still bleeding, but as soon as it stops I am planning to start ttc again. And I also have pcos wich obviously doesn't but I'll get through it (God willing).


----------



## mohini12

ickle-i will take some ayurvedic medicine this cycle.it worked for me once at the time my 3rd pregnacy.
so we decide to for that.some times i think of ivf but my fear of ivf failure always intrupt to do so.


----------



## ickle pand

IVF is a scary prospect, especially when it doesn't seem like you have a problem conceiving, it's more miscarrying that's your problem. I hope the ayurvedic medicine does the job this time!

Ummi2boyz - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our little group.


----------



## mohini12

Ummi - welcome and i am so sorry on your loss.i can really understant you are going through.
all ladies are same boat as you. goodluck for next time.


----------



## mohini12

ickle-you are right.my Dh always says my problem is not only of infertility but miscarrying also.some time i think life become very useless for me.


----------



## fayewest

Morning everyone, _londongirl, Ginny and Ummi, welcome to the group, really sorry you find yourself here but you are in the right place ;0) 

Mohini - Sorry you are feeling so down, big hugs xxx

I am going to catch up a bit now, just didnt want to read and run. 

In my news a little more cramping, still no OV detected for me but I am thinking that for what ever reason the clomid didnt work this cycle, its a bloody pain in the ass as its my penultimate dose but just have to get on with it and try to be positive xx


----------



## debzie

Londongirl I'm so sorry they are ( pardon my french) pissing you about. They did the self same thing with my first mmc and tried it with my last. It gives you time to either delude yourself into having some hope or resolve yourself that its over. The limbo part is the worst its so cruel. I too have a tilted uterus which can make it harder to detect things. With my last mmc the sonographer saw a fetal pole with the last scan she couldnot find it despite rumaging around for ages. Having been through this three times I had the confidence to say no I'm not waiting I want an erpc. As you can tell i am still angry at the way we are treated. Hugs.

Ickle you look fab I agree that you looked fab to start with though. 

Hi mohini best of luck this cycle. Anniversarys are always hard. I've just passed the anniversary of my second loss bfp. Was looking on the callender and there are now only a few months that don't hold a painfull date. X

Emum wonder if its the accupuncture that's changing things or like you say an annov cycle. I'm not temping anymore gave up the cycle of my last bfp. 

Welcome ummi so sorry for your loss. x

Hello everyone else. 

Afm the witch has eased up thankfully as have the cramps. As this is a no chance cycle I'm feeling relaxed. Still going to use my cbfm.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx everyone. 

Atm i' still waiting for it to be over. It has become lighter. So I might get back to normal soon (that is if there will ever be a "normal" me again). 
Wanted to start temping this morning, but forgot the thermometer in the bathroom and was too tired to get up and look for it. So maybe tomorrow. 
I am not too hopefull until for now. I think it is not going to work straight away. But maybe once I have a proper cycle. 

Thx again for ur welcomes ladies.


----------



## MightyMom

londongirl, so sorry. I had the same thing happen my first m/c. And this m/c too the doctors kept having me go back. I ended up finally seeing a fetal shadow, but there is no HB and it isn't growing and my hcg is decreasing so I know there is no hope. Still my doctor said since there was no bleeding he wanted to wait another week. Torture!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bless you MM. Fili went through a very similar thing in her last pregnancy and I know how hard it was for her. I hope this is over for you soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MightyMum: so sorry you have to go through this :(
*Huge cyber hug* to you


----------



## pinksmarties

Ummi - welcome and I am sorry for your loss. I hope things settle back down soon and you get back to ttc soon.

mohini - sorry AF has arrived :hugs: and I hope the ayurvedic medicine helps you again this cycle.

Londongirl - I had to have 2 scan with my first mc for the same as you. I am glad I didn't have to have a 3rd as that would have driven me crazy. Despite knowing the outcome, and we do KNOW, I think for your sake and theirs that have to be absolutely certain but I know its prolonged mental torture.

MM - sorry you are having to go through the same especially knowing the hcg is falling.

Emum - how did your acupuncture go? Was AF still short?

Debzie - is OH away this month, is that why it will be more 'relaxed'? I am glad you are still using your cbfm as it relearning your cycle again.

How is everyone else?

TS - hope you are okay, thinking of you lots.

Hi to kelly, faye, loz, sorry if I have missed anyone, brain a bit mush.

afm- still red bleeding this morning but no cramps or pain so have to hold onto that hope. I wonder if they have ever REALLY looked properly at the placenta at any of my scans. I think the main focus has been seeing a bean and hb. That was what I was thinking of when I got home yesterday that maybe the placenta was low or sch. i am going to phone the EPU tomorrow to see what they say. I have just been taking things easy today and am not going to work tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

hi everyone :) i hope you are all well. i am just off to walk the dogs now but will be back shortly to read back and comment :)


----------



## elm

Hello Ummi :hugs: so sorry for your loss xxx

:hugs: Mightymom x

Sorry the clomid doesn't seem to be working this month faye :( 

Hope your drugs work this cycle Mohini hope you're feeling ok now x

Sorry you're still bleeding pink, hope it stops really, really soon and you can get on with moving into the 2nd tri and enjoy it all, good that you're not going in to work :hugs:

Definite tender boobs here, trying not symptom spot, not felt sick today but feeling tingles. Going to be extra gutted by a bfp this cycle :(

:hugs: everyone x


----------



## elm

:wave: hi TS, hope your feeling ok today x


----------



## too_scared

hi again :)

like i said already, i hope you are all well. i am not doing good right now at remembering what i should be talking about right now... :dohh:

pink, i really hope that the bleeding stops extremely soon. i am glad to hear you aren't going in to work tomorrow.

i hope you are doing ok, mighty mom.

welcome ummi, i'm sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

elm, you symptoms are sounding really good. i have my fingers crossed so tightly for you! 

hi to kelly, lozdi, debzi, ickle, mrs. m, mrs. mmm, emum, mohini, faye ginny, londongirl, and everyone else! (sorry if i missed you!)

i had a scan today, i guess the dr wanted it to make sure everything was cleared from the mc. well, the scan tech did a wonderful job of making me feel like an idiot. he asked me if i had blood work to test my beta hcg level. i told him i had it drawn yesterday and will do it again wednesday. i asked if everything is ok and he said he couldn't find any evidence that i was pg at all.... basically he made me feel like i was nuts and that i wasn't pg to start with. not so happy about that! :(

blah!


----------



## pinksmarties

omg TS thats awful! Even very early on the sac and everything would have been very small so its only natural if you have passed it all he wouldn't see anything. I would complain, that's no way to speak to anyone, never mind someone going through a loss. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you, pink. it seems that common sense and empathy are in short supply around here. :( i already knew this guy was a terrible scan tech because he did my first one with my first mc too. they sent me to another town for my second scan that time because they know that guy is bad. i was really hoping i would get the other tech this time. :(


----------



## elm

:hugs: that's disgusting! Whey keep him if he's so bad? :( If you're up to complaining I would - they might just need a bit more evidence to move him somewhere else or get rid of him x


----------



## too_scared

the way the things are around here people don't usually get fired or moved somewhere else. small town mentality, take care of your own. i'm an outsider. i don't think they would do much if i complain. :( this guy has been working there for quite a while, i think. he also refuses to do intra-vaginal scans. i don't know why they keep him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He sounds like a dick. I'm so sorry he put you through that :-(


----------



## too_scared

thank you for the smile, mrs. m! (i mean for the first part of your post)


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, TS, that is awful. He is a professional, he should know better!

Pink: A SCH is very obvious, even if they aren't looking for it. Hopefully this is just a burst vessel on your cervix from all the stretching going on. At almost 12 weeks, you should have a lower risk. But if it is a SCH they should be monitoring it. There is a SCH thread in the Pregnancy Club section with lots of info that was very helpful to me. You could check it out if you are worried about a SCH.


----------



## ginny83

TS - it's so sad that there are people like that working in health services. I was very lucky and everyone I saw relating to my pregnancy/miscarriage was really nice and supportive. I hate the thought that not everyone gets treated like they should.

Elm - your symptoms sound good :) I really hope they're the beginning of something!

Pink - hope the bleeding stops soon!


----------



## iwannaboy

sorry for everyone's losses. :cry:

elm, i have my fingers crossed for you!

I am new on this post and to this site in general, I just had a chemical pregnancy in April. we are on month 3 of ttc. i am 4 - 6 dpo and feeling the exact same as i did last month with the cp i have lower back ache and stabbing pain a little to the right of my belly button. Ugh! i guess best thing is to not test but i am afraid the vivid dreams and many times of waking up to pee will tell me i am pregnant anyway. i know its early to feel anything thats why i am scared.....hoping this one sticks!


----------



## Chele78

Hello ladies, I'm hoping some of you will recognise me though I've been mia from here for months. Firstly to all you "new" ladies since I was last actively on here, I am so sorry for your losses, but you will have figured out by now these ladies are incredible for giving support, a shoulder to cry on and there is a wonderful feeling of acceptance on this thread. I'm going to have to catch up properly on who is pg and who is still TTC since I last was here. Congrats to all that got their :bfp: since January!

Afm - After my miscarriage in end of November and two cycles where my DH and I weren't really able to coordinate schedules to allow us to try again, in the end of January I developed some medical problems and ended up in and out of hospital for quite a few weeks. I finally had my gallbladder removed, the culprit of all my painful attacks, two weeks ago. I was incredibly lucky to get :) on my OPKs right before my surgery... I was so excited, after having to wait months for all this medical stuff to sort itself out and having to actively not TTC in order to not delay my surgery, that finally we could try again. There was of course the little issue of if the anaesthesia would disrupt the implantation of any potential fertilisation that might occur. I'd researched that essentially that early in the process it's an all or nothing effect. 

Amazingly, yesterday at 12dpo, I got my :bfp:!! I am very excited that it miraculously worked despite the potential for it not doing so, and despite how long it took us when we got pregnant last year. Now I am trying to take it one day at a time and be positive that this lo will embed and nuzzle in deeply and develop as it should. It's still hard not to worry though, as I am sure you guys know and understand. 

Well I wanted to come back and join you guys, try to mitigate my sanity through all this.


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Chele!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone!
TS: some people are just horrible and can't just shut it up!! That makes me sooooo angry!! These kind of people they made a mistake in choosing their career! Their should work in a factory with lots of machines NOT PEOPLE!!! Especially not people going through a terrible time and a loss!!! I just can't believe it!! So sorry that you have to deal with that on too of everything. 

Iwannaboy: hi and welcome. So sorry!! I hope you have your bfp soon too!

Chele78: hiya congratulations on your bfp!!! I hope everything will be ok for you and the baby. Wish happy pregnancy from start to finish and a beautiful healthy and loudly crying baby!!! It's lovely to hear some positive after what we all been through. 

I feel like hugging you all!! xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Pink I hope the bleeding has stopped. 

Iwanaboy :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss and welcome. The ladies here are fantastic. 

Chele don't think we've met before but congratulations on your :bfp: my dad had his gallbladder taken out too. Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean for you. 

Hi Mrs M, MM, elm, debz, Kelly, ickle, Faye, dodge, emum, TS and anyone else I've missed. 

AFM: Still bleeding but hoping its going to ease up soon so I can O! Still no thermometer arrived do going to head into town today to buy one any recommendations where I could get one? I'm still ill :( I've got a sore throat, headache and blocked nose. Feeling generally like crap :( MIL is having the LO this morning then he's at nursery this afternoon so I can try and pull myself together a bit! Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh! And I forgot to give some news about me ^^
just started temping. Temps back to normal. Will start using my opks soon. 
I still have to test for a bfn, but tbh i'm really scared in case I see a faint bfp. I don't want any reminder of what I lost. I just want to start and move on. 

I have a little private question for you ladies. Hope you'll be able to help. 
I would like to try straight ttc away, but tbh I feel a bit scared of the whole BD thing first time around. DH is really patient and gentle and everything. I just don't want to get paranoid over this. How was it the 1st time after your loss? Were you apprehensive or was it just like before the mc? (sorry if the question is too intimate, feel free to ignore )


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ummi for me it was just like before the MC. No different at all but if you don't feel comfortable wait :hugs: x


----------



## Chele78

Ummi - Thanks for your wellwishes. It's a day to day thing of trying to stay positive and not go thinking of the worst outcome based on the past. And just to echo MissMommyMoo, for me physically it was the same as before. I was very much ready to start TTC'ing very quickly after my MC, so that helped on the emotional front. But you if you don't feel up to it yet, there's no right or wrong amount of time to wait. Don't put yourself under pressure if you don't feel comfortable either on a physical side or an emotional side.

MissMommyMoo - nice to "meet" you as well. I was so pleased to have the diagnosis with the gallbladder stuff and finally have it removed a few weeks ago. The worst part was it all happening in the middle of trying to start a family after so many years of deliberately waiting. DH and I have been married nearly 12 years. But the doctors think my short pregnancy and my weightloss from last year were the reasons my gallbladder developed some sludge/stones.


----------



## Chele78

Ickle - thanks and congrats to you on the weightloss! I saw your pics, seems like you're doing really well.


----------



## londongirl

Hi Everyone

Chele CONGRATS on your bfp I'm sooo happy for you. A healthy and happy 9 months to you!!

I went to hospital today and the obstetrics consultant has decided our pregnancy isn't viable. They're pushing a D&C and dont offer medical miscarriage. They booked me in for tomorrow. The registrar had to go through possible complications, the worst being Asherman's syndrome or something which can lead to a hysterectomy!?!!

She said the risks are v low. However, being in the health field myself I worry about risks. 

Can anyone on this thread who has had a D&C advise? Any have you or anyone you know got pregnant after a D&C?

I'm trying not to catastrophise...

Thank you xoxox


----------



## ickle pand

MMM I got mine in Boots. Just make sure that it goes to 2 decimal places for temping in Celsius, most fever therms only go to one. 

Ummi - I was a bit scared too but it was fine. Wasn't our best work lol, but it was good to get it out of the way.


----------



## ginny83

Chele - congrats on the BFP. I'm hoping we'll have lots of pregnant ladies in here soon :)

Ummi - I'm also very nervous about bding again. I can remember the first time we bded after DS was born (I know it's totally different) but that was very painful and took quite a few times before I actually enjoyed it again. I just hope it's not the same this time around... with all the morning sickness and then the loss, there hasn't been much action in our bedroom the last couple of months so DF is *really* looking forward to it... :S

London - I was nervous about a D&C for those risks also. They said the most common type of damamge that occurs is a hole being punctured in the uterus and they said that was very uncommon. I did quite a bit of research about Asherman's syndrome and it seems pretty rare for that to happen, and there's even treatment (more surgery) you can get that sometimes fixes it. I also read somewhere it's more risky to have a D&C have you have had a baby than during early pregnancy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Someone on here once mentioned that I think. I wasn't entirely sure what it was so googled it but as someone else said its very rare. 

Thanks ickle I'll make sure to get a 2DC one. Would I just start temping now or once my period has gone? I'm on my phone at the minute but I will pop by your journal later :flower:

I've made an appointment at the doctors for Friday and I'm going to ask her to do a blood test to check my testosterone levels. After trading up on the symptoms I have a few and would rather be safe than sorry! Hoping that this is the :bfp: cycle for me x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies. I will see how it goes ;-)

Londongirl: hope that you'll be ok. Will thinking about you. 

MMM: i started temping just this morning. I'd say why not. At least you know where your temps are and what average your looking for.


----------



## pinksmarties

Chele - big congratulations! Hope you have happy and healthy 9 months.

London - I am glad you don't have to wait any longer. There are a few of us on here that had ERPC (like D&C). For me it was the best for me emotionally as I was 11 weeks. The op was okay and I wasn't too painful afterwards apart form bad wind like cramps and the bleeding was very light. It was the best for me as AF the following cycles were they best they have been for many years and my cycle got back to normal very quickly, althouh other on here it took a few months for things to settle down. The Ashermans risk is extremely small. Thinking of you.

ummi - Has the bleeding stopped, sorry if you have already said. It is best to wait till the bleeding has stopped due to risk of infection. As for me it was quite emotional and lovely to feel that closeness with OH and wasn't sore at all but we just took it gentle. I know what its like testing out the hcg, it is difficult and the only time you want to see a -ve.

Mightymom -thanks for the info, I didn't realise sch would be that obvious even if it was a small one. I have my booking apointment this afternoon so will pop into the EPU to se what they say.

elm - fingers crossed!!

MMM - I got one from Boots, whilst waiting for my amazon one to arrive, but I think they are a bit over priced (got mine on sale though!)

Hello to everyone else, Emum, ickle, faye, mrsmig, mohini, kelly andeveyone else I have missed (still in bed as an excuse)


----------



## Emum

Londongirl, neither of mine have been D and Cs but I've also never succeeded in conceiving quickly after a loss. I do know several girls though who have had them and gone on to conceive in their first month trying afterwards. A lot of people though leave a month between the op and starting to TTc again to give their lining a chance to recover.

Apologies for the gallows humour and no intention to be insensitive, but I did smile at the juxtaposition of londongirl and ickle's posts. lG ended: "does anyone know anyone who had a D and C", and ickle started "I got mine in Boots" :)

Ummi, i found BDing again to be emotionally very healing and not painful at all. But I may be a hardy sort, as I've always started BDing again before the 6 week check after 2 sections and a vaginal birth with no discomfort then either. My best advice would be to take it slowly and if you need some extra help to use conceive plus or preseed. 

Congratulations chele. I do remember you and am very pleased for you. I had my gallbladder removed when I was 22, so gallstones do sometimes just happen. I wasn't overweight at the time or recovering from a loss, and was freakishly early to have it. In the UK the diagnostic criteria for gallstones are said to be " fair haired, fat and forty" and I was none of those :). I found I did need to be careful of my diet for about a year after the op though until things settled down again, and keep fat levels at a reasonably low level.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning. Got to try to remember what I need to say..
Ummi and Wannaboy, welcome to you both and sorry you have found yourselves here. I hope you find the support from these ladies that I did. 
MMM, I couldn't find a basal thermometer in the town where I live. You have to have one that measures to 2 decimal places that's really important. An ordinary one won't give you an accurate enough reading. I never used to start temping until about cd 6 or 7 so I hope you get one in time. If you have a big Boots or something near you they might have one but in my local Boots they had never heard of one. 
Londongirl, I'm pleased they are giving you a D&C as I know of a couple of ladies who have been in your position on here and it has dragged on for a long time and it's been a lot more emotionally traumatic for them. I had a D&C (or erpc as the procedure is called here) in October. I think I told you the other day, my cycles took a few months to get back on track and my periods were quite light for 2 or 3 months but as far as I know the erpc did no harm at all. It took me 7 cycles to get my bfp again (it does usually take me 5 months + to get pregnant) and its very early days for me but fingers crossed its all ok. Regarding the possibility of Ashermans, make sure the surgeon who is carrying out the procedure knows this. I know of a girl from the recurrent miscarriage thread who has Ashermans but is now over halfway through a successful pregnancy so there is hope there. I hope younger through this quickly and can concentrate on ttc again soon. 
And finally Chelle, how lovely to see you again and big big congrats on your BFP!!
Morning everyone else hope you are al ok.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pink: thx. The bleeding has almost stopped. Maybe fee more days and I'll be ok. 
I have so many mixed feelings. Like I want that closeness too but I am dreading it st the same rime. Like I want to be pg, whether it happens now or later, but i'm dreading that it happens again and that I cant cope this time. 
And some other time I am more positive and I just think "to h*ll all the what-ifs!"

Emum: thank you that helps. I was ok BD after my childrens birth despite having had en episiotomy for the 1st and a very bad tear for the 2nd. But this it has a whole different meaning. Hope evrything goes well for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx MrsM. 

For BBT thermometres I bought mine online. I dont know if Im allowed to post the link on here though? Cost something like £4.99
Pm me if you want the link or if someone knows if its ok to post it I will.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi I forgot to answer your question. After my first loss I bled for a good couple of weeks. I was a bit tentative but wanted to "get it over with" and felt a bit like I was ripping off a plaster. I wanted to get back in the saddle as it were because I wanted to start ttc again. I was nervous about it but the reality was not like ripping off a plaster at all. It was fine, didn't hurt and helped me feel like I was getting back to normal. 
After my second loss with my erpc I was different. At the time I thought I was dealing with things really well, but I was scarily in denial. The day after my erpc I drank too much wine on the night and tried it on with my OH. He didn't respond (he knew what was going on in my head better than me I think) but I wanted to pretend everything was ok. I can't remember now when we actually dtd. Memories of those couple of weeks are a bit of a fog.


----------



## ickle pand

MMM - it depends on whether you're going to temp orally or twinkle temp as we call it here. I twinkle temp because I mouth breath in my sleep and sometimes have to wear a gum shield to stop me clenching my teeth so it's a bit more reliable. I don't do it during AF though. 

Pink - How are you feeling today? Are you still bleeding?

Emum - LMAO! I wrote the post but my connection went on my phone so there was a while between me typing and sending :)


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - I didn't notice initially but it made me smile after you highlighted it.

ickle- yes still bleeding but maybe a bit less (?) and it is more browny in colour now which I think is better news but also scary too. I have my booking appointment at the hospital so will pop into the EPU before that to see what they say. I really wish I had bought a doppler now. I have to think everything is okay but having had a mmc before it is always in the back of my mind that I hold onto things when all is not right but unless I get scanned every day I suppose I will always feel that. I was just beginning to relax a bit into this pg till sunday. Sorry, was better yesterday but not good day today. It is my due date tomorrow for my 1st pg so that is playing on my mind. :sad1:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of hugs for you Pink :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Lots of hugs and cuddles Pink, thinking of you xx


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Pink. Hope the EPU put your mind at ease and that the scan goes well. I'm sure you'll feel better afterwards.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I don't have a scan planned until next Monday (my 12 week dating/NT scan). I am just going to see what they say this afternoon.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I did know that. Got confused!


----------



## pinksmarties

I wish I did though just for reassurance, but I think because things seem to be easing off they might just put it down to one of these things for now.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ummi and iwannaboy, sorry for your losses, and welcome to our little thread :hugs:

In answer to the dtd after the loss question- I felt uncomfortable not physically but mentally, but then again it was only 12 days after the medical and I had a very uneasy relationship with my twinkle at that point.

Mindy ignore that silly tech, if he doesn't even do t/v ultrasounds then he probably doesn't even know what a super early loss looks like in any part of the process. 

Pink I had a sch show up on my 8 week scan it was only small yet obvious. I was told to expect some bleeding but apart from a tiny bit of brown, I didn't get any and then it was gone on next scan so must have re-absorbed.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Loz - maybe it is just an irritated cervix then although we hadn't dtd for than a week but I know it is extra sensitive.


----------



## Chele78

Thanks Emum, yeah my surgeon said my gallbladder was actually bigger than he normally sees as I'm still younger than the risk group. I have been very fortunate to not have any digestive side effects from the surgery. Now I'll just have to see, if the pregnancy stays viable, if it puts weird pressure on my very fresh abdominal scar tissue. Small price to pay for a healthy baby though! :)



Emum said:


> Congratulations chele. I do remember you and am very pleased for you. I had my gallbladder removed when I was 22, so gallstones do sometimes just happen. I wasn't overweight at the time or recovering from a loss, and was freakishly early to have it. In the UK the diagnostic criteria for gallstones are said to be " fair haired, fat and forty" and I was none of those :). I found I did need to be careful of my diet for about a year after the op though until things settled down again, and keep fat levels at a reasonably low level.


----------



## Emum

I conceived my second 3 months after a c section, and was fine. Felt a bit uncomfortable at times as the scar stretched while still so new, but it didn't rupture or anything awful like that. And that was a huge scar in the uterus itself. My external scar alone is 6 inches so goodness knows how long my internal ones are. By contrast my gallbladder scar is 1 inch externally :). So based on my experience I think you'll be fine.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What's twinkle temping? I'm looking to do it daily throughout my cycle and was going to do it in my mouth. My boots is only small and they didn't have any :( asked in superdrug and a local chemist but they didn't have any either!! :hissy: going to order one on eBay now and hope it comes by Thursday. Is it best to temp in F or C? X


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - doesn't matter whether F or C but most of us in the UK use C. Twinkle temping is our name for vaginal temping . It is more accurate than mouth as mouth breathing during the night can affect the results.


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM this is the one I got

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...8EXC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1336477538&sr=8-4


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks pink. That's the one I just ordered. I might try the vaginal one then if it is more accurate x


----------



## Lozdi

I think its good that they can't identify what is causing the bleeding Pink, alot of ladies who bled throughout yet had healthy babies were ones whose bleeding was never fully explained. A close friend of mine being one of them- she bled alot all the way through and her daughter is 5 now. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

good morning/afternoon ladies :)

living in such a different time zone sure makes for me missing a lot! there was more than 5 pages of posts when i got up this morning! 

i hope you are all well :)


----------



## ginny83

I only temped for one cycle before - the one I got my BFP for and I was using a BBT that only had one decimal place. It worked fine and I got cross hairs - although I never got a big shift only a small one? 

I got a new BBT which has 2 decimal places, but this one doesn't save your temp when you turn it off :( So might go back to just using my old one as I've missed today's reading because I was to tired to write my temp down.


----------



## kelly1973

wow ive missed loads. hi everyone and hi to all the new ladies.
pink hugs to you hope you get some answers soon.
ts sorry you had a bad time at the scan wat a twat he was 
hi to everyone mrs mmm i got mine on ebay xx


----------



## MightyMom

londongirl: I have had a D&C. I specifically addressed my fear of Asherman's with my doctor and he assured me he would only scrape as much lining as was necessary to remove the placenta. I am now going in for another D&C, so they can test the fetus. I am more worried about Asherman's because it is more common in repeated m/cs and when the fetus has been in the womb for longer periods of time. So basically the sooner the better.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just a quick one. Hi Kelly!

Got rescanned at the epu (really unexpected but it was the lovely mw I saw for my first mc), Baby smarties is doing great and placenta looks good. Maybe have an idea of where bleeding coming from and should be nothing to worry about. I have added a scan pic to my journal. Normally I would add to this thread also but we have a lot of new peeps so don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Emum

Lovely scan pic pink. Glad it is all OK. But I do think you should post it here too. This thread is quite explicitly for pregnant and non pregnant ladies who have had a loss, and the posts on the first page make it crystal clear that there will be scan pics every now and then. There are lots and lots of support threads for those with new losses on the title page of this part of the forum, so I think it is safe to assume that anyone who joins this thread as a newbie wants an upbeat thread with lots of success stories and scan pics too to keep their spirits up :) and that more fragile newbies will choose another kind of thread from the outset. The whole reason for moving on from the previous thread and starting this new one was so that pregnant regulars on the old thread could post freely about what was happening with them without worrying about upsetting those with fresh losses.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pink: i'm so pleased for you everything is ok. May this baby grow healthy big and strong and may he/she be a joy for your heart. 
Please feel free to post the scan. This thread is here to give us hope that it CAN happen, that we can all have our rainbow babies. We know we'll never forget our babies but we can move on one step at a time. 
xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I know emum, thanks so I will add my scan pic now.


----------



## ickle pand

What a great pic! I think you've got a blue smartie there :)


----------



## Emum

And again, that is one beautiful smartie you have in there. But a naughty one for worrying mum. xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Very naughty, hope that not going to be running theme!! Thanks guys for your support.

ickle - I am truly happy with either but I think its a girl but that may be because as I have no idea what to do with a boy!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's a beautiful baby!!
It's funny you say that! I have friend who, when she was pg with her boy, was saying "omg! I dont know what to do with a boy!" lol don't worry either you'll be a natural! ;-)
Wish you the best! And a last to baby: no more surprise like that!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful baby Pink :cloud9:

Hows everyone else this evening? This is the first time I've been able to get online since this morning! I'm shattered!! X


----------



## fayewest

Amazing picture Pink, so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

i think a blue smartie xxx thanks for posting on here pink xxx


----------



## too_scared

what a wonderful picture, pink :) i am going to guess boy too. i don't know why, just a feeling.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, I think it's a Pinksmartie just like Mummy! Pink I've said in your journal but I'm so enormously happy that all is well that my heart could actually burst.


----------



## Chele78

Pink - lovely scan pic! So happy for you.


----------



## elm

I was the same it's been fine so far!!! I think you've got too much pinkness to 
Let me associate you with blue! X


----------



## mohini12

pink-lovely scan pic.very happy for you and good luck for rest pregnancy.

hi elm,mrs migg,kelly,ts,MMM,chele how are you lovely ladies?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm good mohini busy day again today. How are you? 

How's everyone else today? X


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies :)

great scan pics pink :) as a newbie here I don't mind hearing about other people's pregnancies after a loss or seeing scan pics etc. I find it really uplifting and positive :) In saying that I was in a facebook group for people that were due in November 2012 and I as soon as I found out that we had lost bubs I didn't want to be involved there for another second - found that a bit painful.

In other good news I'm only spotting today, so it seems the bleeding from my D&C is finally coming to an end! Yay! I also remembered to write down my temp today - I'm excited to see what happens with them (a bit geeky to be excited about temping hey!)


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all.

Hi MMM

Ginny - thanks and you are not geeky for being excited about temping, we are all like that and all go stalking each others charts! Is this a back to ttc cycle?

Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## ginny83

No, we're going to wait until I get AF and then start ttc again. I'd be really happy if I O'd this cycle though since I know not everyone starts Oing straight away after a MC.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How typical!! Ordered my basal thermometer first class yesterday and it arrived along with the one from hong kong :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

All good here. I'm off to Boots to buy Conceive Plus at lunchtime so going to have a sneaky google of a few more supplements to see if they're worth taking or not.


----------



## Emum

I am completely shattered today. DD woke us about 3am screaming and violently self harming and was like this for around 2 hours before falling back into an exhausted sleep. Have kept her off school today so have two of them at home. Not sure whether this was a different form of epilepsy or a violent migraine as she is non verbal :(

I said to my husband this morning that I found it hard to be woken in the early hours and recover for the rest of the day - that to be woken to BD would be ok because you could go straight back to sleep but being up for a prolonged period was hard. At which he snorted in utter disbelief and said no way on earth would he ever dare wake me at 3 am for a shag as I'd probably kill him first :haha::haha:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Emum! My DH does wake me up in the middle of the night to DTD but I quite like it. He knows not to faff around though because I've no patience for foreplay at that time of day lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Emum I'm sorry to hear you had such a troubled night. :-( 
I hope DD has recovered and is rested up and you have had chance to recover a bit. Is she prone to epilepsy?


----------



## Emum

Yes she had her first seizure 18 months ago and they have been quite regular since. She is on medication but they aren't completely controlled yet. She hasn't had a night time one like this before AFAIK but having googled this morning I am sure that's what it was. She has multifocal epilepsy which means she is prone to more than one type of seizure and this is obviously a new one in her armoury :(


----------



## pinksmarties

So sorry about your DD emum, I hope the medication get things under control soon. It is so distressing watching someone have a fit.

I really did LOL about your middle of the night dtd. It only happened once for me when OH came home from a night shift, got in about 4.00am and it was rather nice (I think I was half awake though waiting for him to get home) but my OH knows better than to wake me up too!!

MMM - That happened to me. Just use the one BBT consistantly as they can read slightly different temps. At teh beginning I did one for twinkly and one for oral just to see the difference as I am quite sad and scientific that way!

ickle - what other supps have you been thinking about?


----------



## ickle pand

Well someone posted this list (I'm sure it was Fili) so that's what I've mainly been looking at. https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

A lot of the supps listed are in the Pregnacare Conception but at lower doses. I don't know if there any benefit to taking them in higher doses or not. 

I'm thinking about robutissin but I need to check that I can take it on my diet. I'm taking EPO and will be using Conceive Plus though so that should be CM covered. 

I take RLT is for lining. I've been having one cup a day up to ov but I'm wondering if I should up that or if there's anything else I can take. 

The final thing I want to boost is egg quality since I know it can be an issue with PCOS so I was wondering about CoQ10 and/or Royal Jelly. 

The woman that wrote that article took so many supps though and I don't want to add that many more to the ones I already take (EPO, omega 3 and Pregnacare Conception)


----------



## pinksmarties

I took the RLT tablets and 200mg coenz Q10. I am not sure what the RLT tablets equate to in terms of cups of tea. The list could be endless. I was also looking at spirulina and wheatgrass but never bought.

I quite liked the taste on boots cough medicine but it does have the sugars in it so can see why you need to check it out with regards your diet.


----------



## ickle pand

I think I might look at changing to the RLT capsules so that I know how much I'm taking. I'm nearly out of tea bags anyway.

I think I'll see if they've got CoQ10 and Royal Jelly and give them a go. That list says to take 35mg twice daily of the Co Q10, which is a lot less that the 200mg you took. Off to google that!


----------



## mohini12

Emum-sorry about your DD.hope she will recover very soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies 

I take EPO and black seed oil (I've been taking epo since november, it helped me having a period after 200+ days) but black seed oil really helped shorten my cycle as this time (when i got my bfp) i O'ed in CD 53. So I think that was quite good. (I have PCOS too)

I did not know about the egg quality. Where could I find the royal jelly or coQ10?
Maybe that's what went wrong this time round :(

Also I went in the health food store and saw something called estro+, it had lots of different things in there but I dont know if that would help conceiving. There some vitB6 as well in there. Anyone of you knows what's it for?

And lastly i didn't know about RLT for lining. So you take it up to Oday? (I used it at the end of my last pregnancy, and this time round to speed up the bleeding and today I have nothing, no blood no spotting. 

And another question (sorry too many questions ^^) so for exemple Let's say I take EPO, black seed oil and RLT up to Oday, and then do I replace them with something else?

Emum: hope you had some sort of rest today and that your DD feels better 

As for myself, well yesterday I passed the commercial centre test! You know the one where there are loads of babies, pushchair and pregnant women doing their shopping ^^ i thought I would get depressed or something but it went ok. Actually I could rationalised and say :"well i'm pleased for them, it's their baby. Good"

Also started using my OPKs (I know it's pointless and too early but I thought it would be a good idea to get back into my mad laboratory routine) and did the dreaded HPT which was, to my relief a BFN (never thought i could write that one day!)

And finally, I started my exercise routine again, well just 30 min of home cycling (couldn't fac the pilates yet), but it's s start and actually was exhausted!!

Hope I'll stay that positive today!


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi royal jelly and co-enzyme Q10 are available from health food shops. That's where I'm getting mine from. Are you in the US? Maybe some of the other US ladies would be able to give you some better suggestions. 

I've never heard of estro+ or black seed oil so I can't advise you there.

RLT is supposed to help tone your uterus and I have had quite light AF's since the m/c so I'm a bit worried that my lining isn't building up enough. Your lining might be fine though. It's all about trial and error with supplements really. I don't replace the RLT or EPO with anything else after O, but I carry on with agnus castus (vitex), omega 3 and a pre-conception multivitamin.

I only have 2 cycles before I go back to the fertility clinic to see about getting IVF and given the amount of time we've been TTC #1, I'm throwing everything at it. After the m/c I didn't change too much straight away because I wanted to wait until my body had a few cycles to settle back down to normal. I've since found out that I was given NSAIDs for my mild arthritis which can cause temporary infertility so I might not have needed any of these!


----------



## pinksmarties

icklew/ummi - I got my coezym q10 from amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019GW3G8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=drugstore

It was slightly cheaper as it can be quite expensive elsewhere for the amount you need (at least 100mg). There is a thread on the over 35 section that has links to studies etc.

I also used B6 as it can help lengthen the LP of a cycle and may help with nausea during pg.


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> What a great pic! I think you've got a blue smartie there :)

Ickle said boy from looking at my scan too and was right! :haha:

Emum that must have been frightening- is DD ok now? :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

That's the same one I ordered from bodykind.co.uk pink. Same price too. It's expensive to buy stuff in Boots or Holland and Barratt.

So I did Loz! I should start keeping a tally :)


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle I think you will guess all our babies and babies to be's genders- but when it comes to your own you will be baffled! :haha:

The first 4 of my cloth nappies arrived today, and I spent a good while squeaking about how cute they are. Never seen OH roll his eyes in amusement so many times in the course of 10 minutes!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol yeah I won't have a clue when it comes to my own. 

Ooo cloth pics please. I'm a cloth addict wannabe. I very nearly bought one off ebay the other day but stopped myself.


----------



## elm

Exciting Loz! We had Tots Bots Bamboozles with ds, I really want some all in ones next time though too :)

Symptoms galore here, very hard not to think I'm preggers - change in energy going on too which I didn't have when I was pregnant last time so don't know if that's good or bad!!! x


----------



## Lozdi

Here they are. I'm gathering more I think I'll need at least 30 to be on the safe side. They have a ton of poppers and can be adjusted, thankfully!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7883.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ickle pand

So pretty Loz! I'm incredibly jealous. I think my baby will have nappies before anything else :)


----------



## Lozdi

I only need to finish my nappy collection then I am all set stuff wise. Need to sort the house out, and dig out all our old baby clothes. Ohh and make my placenta bag! 

I can see you sat there on ebay when you have your bfp watching the nappies trying to resist until you pass the first tri then you will have at it and amass your collection! :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Edward was a cloth bum too! He looked adorable. We used mostly Teddies with mother ease wraps but had a few bum genius and bimbles for night time.


----------



## pichi

i was going to ask about cloth bums - i am tempted to go cloth with this one...


----------



## ickle pand

That's exactly what I'll be doing Loz. I stalk the natural patenting forum so I can learn all about them before it's time to buy.


----------



## Lozdi

I hated the constant dealings with disposables, and the extra rubbish it generated. Very much looking forward to learning the new nappy routine and helping the environment and my finances at the same time! I heard going cloth pretty much eliminates nappy rash too which is good, its horrible seeing a baby in distress because of the chemicals in disposables.

I wonder, will 30 be enough or should I amass more? Elm and Emum, how many did you have in your nappy supplies?


----------



## Emum

BTW Lozdi I didn't need anywhere nearly as many as 30. I had 24 daytime nappies, 3 night time nappies and 6 wraps and that was plenty. I washed every other day and I never ever ran out, and Edward had bad digestive issues and pooed for England!

For newborns, nice shaped nappies will be HUGE. We used folded up muslins with a newborn baby wrap until he was about 12 weeks and he was 8lb 10 when he was born so quite small. Then moved into size 1 Teddies until about 9 months, then size 2s. DH made me stop using them when we got pregnant again though as he thought it was too much work and I've been using disposies since then. Have all my cloth bums packed away though for the next one :D


----------



## Emum

Cross posted. No you can get bad nappy rash with cloth too unfortunately. You need to strip them regularly, as soap residue builds up and that reacts with the urine and causes a rash. Edward also got a few fungal infections of the willy. But Emily had a massive allergic reaction to the chemicals in Huggies and had a bum like a baboon after using them on her which was far far worse! I think nappy rash is a fact of life for some babies irrespective of what kind of nappies they are in, but it is easily treated.

Are you going to use reusable wipes as well? They are awesome and much more effective and kinder on the skin than wet wipes.


----------



## Lozdi

I'll be going with good old fashioned cotton wool and warm water at first, but not sure which wipes we will use after. I have made a lot of decisions that OH has no sway over, so I think I will go with his preferences for wipes. With our last we just used disposable wipes but non scented ones. 

This may come across as a daft question, but what do you mean by strip them? I certainly want to avoid a soap build up!

The ones I have bought already adjust down to really small, although they look quite big on the outside, they are very padded.


----------



## Chele78

I'm in love with gnappies as a cloth / eco-disposable hybrid system. Nice to have the option of both especially if you're out and about, but knowing the environmental impact is much better than plastic disposables. Plus the outer gpants are just tooooo cute! Can't wait to get to a point where I feel more confident about this lo to be able to get them. :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey everyone :)

I'm home. So much to read back and then update. Nothing exciting so don't get all worked up lol. 

Anything I missed?? X


----------



## Emum

Stripping just means to wash them in such a way as to get rid of all built up soap residue. There are lots of different ways you can do this. I used to wash them as normal, rinse several times in cold water, then run a wash with a full bottle of vinegar and rinse again until at no point in the washing machine cycle can you ever see any bubbles. But you can also do a wash with fairy liquid and several rinses, or even a wash with a dish washing tablet and rinse. If you google the term you'll find lots of methods.

When you do wash them on a routine basis, you probably know this already but you should use barely any soap powder, and definitely no fabric conditioner ever otherwise they will not absorb properly and they will stink! Don't use liquids or liquitabs or tablets as they contain far too much soap residue. And you need to wash them at least 4 times before you first use them to make them absorbant enough, but this can be in cold water, you only need soap powder for first of those washes and you don't have to dry them in between.

Don't tumble dry your wraps otherwise you will have leaks. And if you get stains, you can get rid of them by leaving the nappy on a windowsill for a couple of days in wet weather or hanging outside to dry in good weather. The sun will bleach just about everything out, even through glass and even if it appears to be an overcast day.

I'd still use muslins to start off with even if yours fold down small. Otherwise they will be too bulky to go under newborn and 0-3 month clothes and you'll have to put bubs in 3-6 month stuff to fit his bum and roll up arms and legs :haha::haha:

Which is a good point, if you do plan to cloth bum, you need to buy suitable clothes as they are bulkier than disposies and slim fitting stuff won't fit. H and M and Tesco have reputations for being generously cut enough, and Edward lived in H and M stuff as a baby. Some of the other makes like GAP are a bit too tight over the nappy.


----------



## Emum

Oops! Am I coming across as a bit evangelical about cloth nappies! They are a bit addictive when you start using them :)


----------



## Lozdi

Thats really good info! I use powder in the washing machine and never bother with softener and we don't have a drier so thats that covered! 

I'll have to properly go over what baby cloths I have when I dig them out but I remember them being quite big on my youngest, who was a neat 7lb and seemed tiny to me. He was 2 weeks early though.


----------



## Emum

Mine were all 2 weeks early too and I had an 8lber, a 7-10lber and a 8-10lber in that order. I think I was just a porker when pregnant :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: you've said it all! Nothing more to add ;-) except: I loooooooove cloth nappies!

Lozdi: that's really funny, this afternoon i visited a friend who just started on cloth nappies and we were totally crazy about them!! 
I bought mine from little lambs. I cant wait to be able to use them again!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Edie has always been in disposables but I can only put her in pampers as she gets a horrible rash. I still have to get cream on prescription from the doc. I hope I can get her out of nappies soon but no hope just yet. You are tempting me into thinking that cloth may be the way forward next time. I love the bright colours. 
Emum that info was fab.


----------



## ginny83

I love the look of cloth nappies, but DF won't even entertain the idea and I like his help too much!

I think we've been lucky with Max and him wearing disposables, we've never had nappy rash. He's had a red bottom a couple of times that's cleared away with in a couple of hours of putting cream on it - but I think it was actually causes from what he ate rather than his nappies.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome back Dani. How was your holiday? 

Loz - the natural parenting section has loads of good advice. There are some nappies just for newborns that you buy pre-loved if you don't fancy folding muslins. The buy/swap/sell section usually has some. You can tell where I spend my time when I'm not here can't you? Lol!

I got DH on board by telling him how much cheaper cloth is compared to disposables - £300 vs however much 6000 disposables cost (that's how many a baby is supposed to use until potty trained). There was a figure in a thread but I've forgotten it. I really want to give up work when I have a baby so I'm going to do everything I can to save money to make it possible :)

AFM - I was so annoyed last night that I couldn't get on here to tell you how I got on at my weigh-in. I lost 3lbs. Look at the BMI in my signature - its finally below 35, so our place on the IVF list is secure. I'm so happy! It also means I'm just obese instead of morbidly obese which is nice. My next big goal is to get my BMI below 30 which is the overweight range. 26lbs till I can get there. 

As for TTC, the LH line on my CBFM is getting darker and I'm aware of my ovaries today so hopefully something will be happening soon.


----------



## Chele78

Well done Ickle! That's great to get under the required BMI level for the IVF spot, and I am sure it might even help you get there naturally beforehand! 

Same as you, I hardly had to convince DH at all when I showed him the huge cost savings. Of course he also hasn't had much experience of changing nappies or even much baby/child care before, so he probably doesn't have much clue how different it'd be either. I'm just happy he's on board with it.

Afm - I've been trying to keep tabs on how my HCG levels are doing and this morning my lines are definitely getting darker on the opk sticks, so I'm taking that as positive. I'm also getting some dull cramping sensations, which I never get with pms, so I'm hoping that's a good sign too. Trying to stay positive, given this lo implanted despite the possibility of my surgery having put a stop to that, but it did implant... I've decided I'm going to believe it's a keeper this time. At least that way I will feel happier and more excited! :happydance:




ickle pand said:


> I got DH on board by telling him how much cheaper cloth is compared to disposables - £300 vs however much 6000 disposables cost (that's how many a baby is supposed to use until potty trained). There was a figure in a thread but I've forgotten it. I really want to give up work when I have a baby so I'm going to do everything I can to save money to make it possible :)
> 
> AFM - I was so annoyed last night that I couldn't get on here to tell you how I got on at my weigh-in. I lost 3lbs. Look at the BMI in my signature - its finally below 35, so our place on the IVF list is secure. I'm so happy! It also means I'm just obese instead of morbidly obese which is nice. My next big goal is to get my BMI below 30 which is the overweight range. 26lbs till I can get there.
> 
> As for TTC, the LH line on my CBFM is getting darker and I'm aware of my ovaries today so hopefully something will be happening soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done Ickle that's brilliant! :happydance:

:hugs: Chele I love your positive thinking.

I tried DS with cloth nappies but I didn't start until he was about 1 1/2 but it didn't really work well for us. Hubby was really against it and in the end it just kind of fizzled out :shrug:

AFM: Bleeding has finally stopped :happydance: done my first temp this morning. I done it orally as OH was totally freaked out by doing it vaginally :rofl: however I'm unsure how accurate it is because I have a cold at the moment so I _think_ my mouth is open when I am sleeping. Also I am a terrible sleeper lately and I wake up in the middle of the night all the time. DS woke me at 6.30 and I took my temp straightaway but as I said dunno if it's accurate but will be trying to temp everday from now on. When would I start doing OPK's ladies? I am on CD7 now x


----------



## kelly1973

i usually start on day 9 mrs mmm but i ov around day 11 day 12.

Hey ickle well done you have done amazing xxx

how is everybody?
ive loved reading about cloth nappies how dim an i didnt even know they existed.
AFM guna temp upto ov then stop as feel it stresses me out too much,not really looking forward to another month of ttc guess i have two tabs left


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> ive loved reading about cloth nappies how dim an i didnt even know they existed.

Really! You can get reusable everything these days. Even tampon equivalent (mooncup, lunacup, etc) and sanitary pads. (just to completely gross you out :haha:)


----------



## debzie

Loving the cloth nappy debate. I was going to be do the natural parenting thing with Emily, cloth nappies and breastfeeding, co sleeping and using the sling. TBH it totally went out of the window. I got pre-eclampsia so spent from 32weeks in and out of hospital then she was born 3 weeks early by c-section. My plans totally changed she was 6lb born then went to 5lb3 in a matter of days so I had to introduce top up feeds I got post natal depression too. She was a colicy baby that slept for no longer than 2 hrs at a time. Cloth nappies went out of the window. I introduced them at 4 months as she got terrible nappy rash through teething and then fell in love with them. It also makes you potty train earlier I think, Emily was clean by 18months and on a night by 2 years. So now I still have my dreams and may the next time round my dreams may come true. Problem is if you do have a dream and are not able to full fill it you can like me think you are a failure. That first few months is a blurr. 

Chele goo to hear your news big congratulations.

Well done ickle on your weight loss and meeting your ivf weight. 

Kelly really do hope this cycle goes well I know it is difficult those first few cycles as you soooo want to be pregnant again. I did that after my second loss. I put far too much pressure on myself which inturn was effecting our relationship more. I still ahve times when I can obsess and become almost rejected when OH will not dtd. I know you have different problems I really do hope that you can work things out. 

Pink loving the scan pic, I too think that is a blue smartie by the skull shape cannot see the nub clear enough to have a guess.

Emum sounds like DD did have a seizure, we have a little girl who comes into our respite unit (learning disabilities) at work and sometimes I am called as senior nurse to deal with emergencies. She has up to 15 different seizures brought on by noise, food and when in rem sleep to name a few triggers. She can lash out and self harm during the fit and more so after. I really hope you dd is OK. I have a aunty that has really poorly controlled epilepsy and often goes into stasis and OH has photosensitive. It is a terrible illness when not managed. 

My OH has only occasional dared to wake me to DTD and if I try to wake him he has none of it. 

What else I missed......

Missmoo glad the witch has flown and good luck with the temping. 

Hi everyone else

AFM Nowt much happening here, still spotting to light flow I do usually have longer AF after miscarriage up to cd9 the last one. Just want rid now. No egg chasing though OH is going away to work. Oh and I use mooncups for af have for a year now.


----------



## ickle pand

OMG, ovulation is definitely in the post. My right ovary is killing me. It's sore when I sit down and the pain in it keeps getting stronger and then fading away like a pulse.


----------



## debzie

Whoo hoo for early ovulation ickle. x


----------



## kelly1973

emun that really did gross me out lol

Ickle wahoo for early ov xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

londongirl - I'm so sorry you didn't get any clear answers at your scan. *hugs* I went through something similar with mine and it was .... well it wasn't fun. :( Being in limbo sucks... Annnnd reading on, I see that you are booked for a d&c, I know a fair number of ladies that have had a d&c that have gone on to have successful pregnancies, so don't let that worry you. I'm so sorry that after the limbo, the answer is still the same. :(

Mohini - *hugs* I'm so sorry the witch got you... :(

Ummi - I'm so sorry that you have cause to join our little group here. I'm so sorry for your loss. This is a great group with wonderful supportive ladies though, so you've come to the right place! I also have pcos and boy does it make ttc even more rough then it should be... As for testing, I tested the bfp's out so that I knew that after the first bfn, the next bfp I got would be a real deal kinda thing. It's tough, but I wanted to know for sure. As for bd'ing afterwards? Our biggest hang up was waiting for the bleeding to stop! There is a bit of apprehension - but mostly it has to do with wondering if my body is going to work or not and if it does decide to work, how long is it going to take to ovulate and eventually get pregnant. I love having sex with my husband, so we pretty much jumped right back into sex as soon as we physically could. :D I think mixed emotions are part of life after a mc. It's been nearly 6 months since I lost our lo, and I struggle with those pesky mixed emotions all the time. 

MM - I'm so sorry that you are going through this kind of mc as well... Ugh. MC's are hard enough without all the limbo and whatif's and impossible hopes! *hugs* I hope it's over with soon. 

Pink - YAY!! I'm so glad you got to see baby smarties and that he/she is doing well! *HUGS* Your scan pic is beautiful!

Elm - I'm rooting for a bfp for you!! When will you start testing?

TS - *hugs* They did that to me at my first pregnancy scan too.... because I miscarried so early and my hcg levels never got very high, they were never able to see anything on a scan. That was such a horrible feeling. :( *hugs* Is there any way to insist that your scans be done in that other town?

iwannaboy - *hugs* So sorry you are here, but welcome to the group! I hope that if you ARE pregnant again, that this will be your rainbow baby!

Chele - OMG!!! I'm so happy for you! Ofc we remember you you silly goose! :) I'm hoping and praying that this will be a very sticky bean for you! *hugs* I'm sorry you've had such a rough couple of months, but I'm glad to hear that they found the problem. Love seeing your PMA!

MMM - Ugh! Sorry you are still sick! I hope you get better very soon and that the witch goes away soon and doesn't come back for 9 months! I'd start temping right away so that you get as much info as you can as to what might be 'typical' for your body.

Ginny - I know what you mean. There is a big difference between staying part of a group in which all you are going to be able to think each time is "That should be ME!" and being a part of a group of women that have all gone through tragedy and seeing them succeed despite that. Does that even make sense? lol I shouldn't even be up.... I was excited when I started temping too.  I fought against it for so long, but when I started, it felt like I was doing *something* as silly as that might sound. lol

Emum - I WISH my hubby would wake me up for sex! He's only done it once and that was after a nap in the middle of the day.... I'm sorry that you had a tough night with DD the other day. That must be so hard to not know what's wrong. *hugs*

Ickle - I sometimes look at things that I could add, but then I look at how many I'm already taking and just groan. lol I feel like a vitamin factory!!! Congrats on the weight loss!! I'm thrilled for you that you are now not considered morbidly obese!! YAYAYAYAY!!! And yay for ovulation coming!

Loz - I'm so happy for you! I love hearing that you sqeaked for a while about them!! :D My hubby rolls his eyes in amusement at me about things too... lol My SIL uses cloth diapers and swears by them. They definitely have a way of transforming the smallest tushie into quite a large tushie! I think my SIL gets a size or 2 bigger then my nephew would wear otherwise for clothes because of them.

Kelly - I wish I could do that... with my body playing tricks on me with ovulation as much as it does, I would worry that I'd missed my real ovulation date. I'm jealous that you can do that!! :)

Debzie - Hope it's over soon!

AFM, not much going on... just been going to school (last week other then a final next week!) and waiting until my new job starts (actually I have orientation today and then officially start next week and I can't wait!) and counting the hours until I'm done with my current job (just 4 more days of work there yay!). I decided that it was time for a change and cut my hair yesterday - took 3-4 inches off and had them put in bangs and layers! I love it so far! Ovulation is in hiding so far this month... cd21 and my temps are staying low. It's possible that my new thermometer doesn't read the same, but who knows for now? Just more waiting, waiting, waiting...

Sorry for such a long post! I blame you all for talking so much when I don't have a chance to read/respond for a day or so! lol


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Edie has always been in disposables but I can only put her in pampers as she gets a horrible rash. I still have to get cream on prescription from the doc. I hope I can get her out of nappies soon but no hope just yet. You are tempting me into thinking that cloth may be the way forward next time. I love the bright colours.
> Emum that info was fab.

I am getting mine for less than 2 quid per nappy on ebay because they are coming from China and Hong Kong, and the postage is free. Like you I am on a tight budget so the low cost is a wonderful bonus! I got one of them for 84p :haha: The only catch is they take a while to arrive buy I have time to wait. By the time your out of first try I'll hopefully have my full stash and you can take over the bidding war!:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Welcome back Dani. How was your holiday?
> 
> Loz - the natural parenting section has loads of good advice. There are some nappies just for newborns that you buy pre-loved if you don't fancy folding muslins. The buy/swap/sell section usually has some. You can tell where I spend my time when I'm not here can't you? Lol!
> 
> I got DH on board by telling him how much cheaper cloth is compared to disposables - £300 vs however much 6000 disposables cost (that's how many a baby is supposed to use until potty trained). There was a figure in a thread but I've forgotten it. I really want to give up work when I have a baby so I'm going to do everything I can to save money to make it possible :)
> 
> AFM - I was so annoyed last night that I couldn't get on here to tell you how I got on at my weigh-in. I lost 3lbs. Look at the BMI in my signature - its finally below 35, so our place on the IVF list is secure. I'm so happy! It also means I'm just obese instead of morbidly obese which is nice. My next big goal is to get my BMI below 30 which is the overweight range. 26lbs till I can get there.
> 
> As for TTC, the LH line on my CBFM is getting darker and I'm aware of my ovaries today so hopefully something will be happening soon.

Go down the ebay route for nappies, you won't spend anything near 300!

Well done with the weight loss! :happydance:


----------



## Chele78

Thanks Dodger! The PMA I think is just the necessary route to getting through the first few weeks. Otherwise I might end up just never feeling excited about it at all. And I'd hate to look back and regret that I let the negative possibilities rule my emotions during this time when I should be excited about being pregnant and planning the beginning of our family. 

Yesterday, I was thinking about it and decided that (despite all the medical delays) if the first opportunity we had to try to catch the eggy it actually miraculously worked - the fertilised egg was strong enough that not even my general anaesthesia held back it from fertilisation/implantation, then I should believe it is also strong enough to be bedding in and developing appropriately. There's no reason this little bean shouldn't be a sticky one!



dodgercpkl said:


> Chele - OMG!!! I'm so happy for you! Ofc we remember you you silly goose! :) I'm hoping and praying that this will be a very sticky bean for you! *hugs* I'm sorry you've had such a rough couple of months, but I'm glad to hear that they found the problem. Love seeing your PMA!


----------



## Lozdi

You have wonderful PMA Chele. I found I couldn't get much of a PMA going in the early weeks, more of a HMA (hopefull mental attitude) Now I'm much more confident. When your tiny bean is big enough to boot you in the cervix, its easier to believe you will get a baby at the end of a pregnancy! I now stuff can go wrong still but try not to consider those things.

OH has nicknamed me The Eclipse :rofl:


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies ... hope you are all well, this moves so fast it's hard to catch up so please forgive if I am missing lots, I will have a read through on the train in a bit.

I am suffering chronic AF type cramps today ... but no sign of ovulation yet ;0( Confusing thats for sure, am having to put this all down to an anovulatory cycle I think, bloody clomid and being ill ;0(


----------



## Emum

Dont buy too many of the same type Lozdi and be careful with the cheap eBay ones. The main reason people stop using cloth is because of leaks meaning they can't keep up with the washing of outer clothes and have to change too often. Different types of nappy work better on different shapes and genders of baby. I had a tall, skinny boy so I needed a nappy which was high on the waist (Simon COwell style) and the ability to fasten very tight, together with a very close fitting wrap. If your babies tend to be shorter and a bit chunkier, then you'd need a more bulky nappy with more room round the legs and waist and probably a slightly bigger wrap. Nappies are like jeans, you can't just walk into a shop pick a dozen pairs in your normal clothes size and assume that they will be fine. The style and fit of them will actually determine whether they go over your bum, much less would be seen out in them! And very cheap cloth nappies tend not to be as absorbent as slightly more expensive ones so leak more and need changing and washing more regularly, so end up costing more in the long run anyway. Think of the difference between drying yourself after a bath with a tea towel or a soft fluffy bath towel, how dry your skin would be after each and and how dry each one would be after use. The aim with a cloth nappy is to be able to change every 2-3 hours (unless dirty) like you would with a disposie, not to have to change after every single wee, because young babies often wee several times an hour :)

For the remainder of your stash, you could maybe think about buying some different pre-loved nappies for the same kind of money? They will be fine so long as you wash them again before you use them, and of squeamish, you could wash in Milton or something first. You aren't allowed to list used nappies on eBay but there are a number of websites which do let you buy and sell. Clothnappytree is one or netmums or gumtree.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Faye, hope your feeling better soon hun x


----------



## elm

WOW dodger! Epic post again!! I come on and read stuff but it all gets mixed up and the multi reply thing is rubbish for me!!

Well Done Ickle!! x

:( Faye x

Sorry things didn't work out the way you wanted them to before debzie x I fully intended to try ec'ing (elimination communication where you read your babies signs that they need to go to the toilet and hold them over it / a potty) but pnd got in the way :( Going to give it a go if there's a next time I hope (not full time though!!).

I used to have a mooncup, it was great! Haven't got a bigger size though and just never got round to sorting it out again. 

Too scared to test, af due tomorrow but it was 4 days late last cycle so doesn't mean anything if it doesn't arrive for a few days. Nearly threw up earlier at the smell of a nappy in a play place, am taking this as a good sign!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It all sounds promising Elm!! Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

elm said:


> WOW dodger! Epic post again!! I come on and read stuff but it all gets mixed up and the multi reply thing is rubbish for me!!
> 
> 
> Too scared to test, af due tomorrow but it was 4 days late last cycle so doesn't mean anything if it doesn't arrive for a few days. Nearly threw up earlier at the smell of a nappy in a play place, am taking this as a good sign!!

Haha! This time I didn't even use the multi post option... I just took notes as I was going through. lol

*hugs* I hope it's VERY late this time... like 9 months late! :D I think the nearly throwing up bit is a very good sign as well. When do you think you might test? I WANNA SEE TEST PICS!! :D


----------



## debzie

Thanks elm I really do hope we both have our dreans come true with #2 think the journey we havebeen on to get then is going to make us more determined. Your symptoms look promising I only ever gag when up the duff.


----------



## Lozdi

I have seen quite a few 'pre-loved' nappy bundles on ebay but they ask alot of money got them (50 quid for 5 for example).

I tend to produce long legged slim babies aswell. I remember how runny breastmilk poop is too (sorry tmi lol) I was planning on putting two absorbers in his early nappies. I don't have the option of getting expensive one unfortunately, but will see what I can get.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lozdi: i dont think you'll need 2 absorbers, well i didnt need with LO even with runny poo. Actually when he was bf i had huge poo leaks with the disposables (not very nice when travelling). I was longing to get back home and use my lovely nappies. 
I dont know why it seems I created some sort of relationships with my nappies^^.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ok so it seems I'm rubbish at posting multiple answers, so forgive me in advance for multiple posting. 

Elm: I really hope you're going to have your sticky bfp!! The more the merrier!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: i tested yesterday and to my relief got a BFN. So for this time BFN meant good news. Longing for my BFP now!
Bleeding stopped 2 days ago. So yesterday dh and I could at last get closer. Actually it was not dreadful like I thought it would. I think it brought me comfort after what we've been through the past week (only a week, it seems an eternity!!). And relief as well, cause that means there is still lots of love between us. (I know seems crazy to think like that but my emotions are still sometimes all over the place)

Chele: i like your attitude too! Keep it up!!

Ladies I love all the positive vibes in here, despite what everyone has been through. thx for everything!

I have yet another question: since yesterday I am feeling exhausted. Like I woke up this morning at 10 (very late I never do that een in week end) and this afternoon I had to have a nap (I like a nap somtimes, but i'm still exhausted when usually I'm much better after a nap). Anyway, i think my body is trying to cope with the aftermath of the m/c, but I really want and need to get back to normal (especially that I homeschool my kids they cant have their mum in bed all day). Any suggestions?? Vit supps, natural stuff or anything else?
(btw A really good friend took them when i was in hospital, she offered to do it again but I dont want to take advantage, and she's got 7 kids of her own so i feel really bad saying yes, even if I know she's doing it from her heart) and I have no family around.


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies.

i have been a little bit mia lately. i am sorry i have missed so much. 

i hope you are all well. :hugs:

faye :hugs: i am sorry this cycle is so messed up.

elm, those symptoms sound wonderful!

it is so funny that i came on here to see all the talk of cloth diapers. my friend just had a baby a few months ago and she is using cloth diapers. i have been seriously thinking of doing it. i will have to pick your brains more after my sticky bfp (the next one, i'm sure!)

afm - i finally got to see the new dr today. when i left i felt like crying with relief. i will definitely be taking this cycle off, but i plan to still temp just to get a cycle to see how long my lp is, etc. this dr was wonderful. he took me serious, he looked up results of scans and blood work that i had. he told me that my beta hcg level on sunday (mc on thurs) was 1.5 so i didn't need to continue with the series. he told me that issues like i was having (mc's, no problem getting pg, just can't stay pg) is outside the realm of regular gp practice so he wants to send me to a specialist. not just a gyno but a specialist in recurrent mc. he said why wait for 3 or 4 mc before sending me. i feel so relieved. the other dr i was seeing before told me i would have to have another mc before having any testing at all. i am SO happy i went to see this new dr.


----------



## debzie

Ummi that exhaustion is quite normal I too had it for a few weeks after each of my losses, I think its a combination of blood loss hormones and emotional drain. I started drinking loads of water and taking iron supplements spatone (the liquid one) hope you feel better soon.

TS that is wonderful news I am so chuffed for you. I have my first appt this month so we can start that journey together.


----------



## too_scared

that is great debzie! hopefully my appts will start around then too. it will be great to have a buddy through all of this. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Its scary I think TS another lady on the recurrent miscarriage thread is just starting testing too first appt is a day before mine so least we both will know what to expect.


----------



## too_scared

i would love to know how the appt goes. i don't even know what to expect at all. the dr told me that it will likely start with blood work for magnesium, calcium, clotting disorders, etc. he said probably the next step will be to look at my uterus. i am not sure how that will go. he said someone from his office will call me tomorrow or monday to let me know about appts and if i need blood work first. 

he also mentioned that it could be antibodies in my dh's sperm that could cause it so they may need him to provide a sample. :S not sure how dh will like that.

oh, also, when i told him i started baby aspirin he said "good!" so happy about that. i was so ready to get chastised for it. did i mention i love this dr?


----------



## debzie

He sounds good TS. They more or less told me the same blood work first then look at structural things. Also blood sample from both myself and OH for the genetic testing. I am going to hold off on the baby aspirin until I have had bloods done. I love that you are feeling positive hun.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Ickle :)

Holiday was fab, Sad to be home!

I feel a bit lost in here now, missed so much!

Had my post mc/pre pg consultation yday, she took all the bloods known to man re recurrent m/c etc. My last lot came back neg so FX these do to!

Was a really good appointment and she thinks more down to bad luck than anything else but will have me on low dose aspirin next pg and il be scanned early/monitored etc :) Now just need to get PG!!! Urgh

I ordered a ferning scope, anyone used one? And im contemplating clomid again in a few cycles, got some here left over but not sure the expiry!

DS is sick, high temp and an upset tummy. I don't feel to great either! 

Hope u are all well x


----------



## elm

Ummi, great about your bfp & stopping bleeding - I second Spatone, maybe some lovely smoothies would help too? x

Brilliant TS! So pleased you've seen someone who has common sense and is doing what all drs should do!!! Hope your test show something that can be easily sorted :hugs:

Hope you're both better soon Dani - chicken pox have arrived here this afternoon but ds is fine so far. I've had it so not too worried about it and being pg (being optimistic!!).


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi2boyz said:


> Dodger: i tested yesterday and to my relief got a BFN. So for this time BFN meant good news. Longing for my BFP now!

Glad you got your bfn and can now look forward to your bfp!! :) I hope that comes soon for you!



too_scared said:


> afm - i finally got to see the new dr today. when i left i felt like crying with relief. i will definitely be taking this cycle off, but i plan to still temp just to get a cycle to see how long my lp is, etc. this dr was wonderful. he took me serious, he looked up results of scans and blood work that i had. he told me that my beta hcg level on sunday (mc on thurs) was 1.5 so i didn't need to continue with the series. he told me that issues like i was having (mc's, no problem getting pg, just can't stay pg) is outside the realm of regular gp practice so he wants to send me to a specialist. not just a gyno but a specialist in recurrent mc. he said why wait for 3 or 4 mc before sending me. i feel so relieved. the other dr i was seeing before told me i would have to have another mc before having any testing at all. i am SO happy i went to see this new dr.

I am SO SO glad to see that you had a good experience today and that your dr is taking it seriously and not making you wait for yet another (possible) miscarriage! 

Dani - So glad you had a good time on your trip! We missed you around here. I haven't used a ferning scope, but I think I know of a few ladies (on another forum) that do. That's for figuring out when ovulation is right? I'm glad your Dr thinks it was just bad luck and not something more serious.... I'm hoping for a sticky bfp for you soon!


----------



## ickle pand

TS - that sounds like you've got a great doc there who is going to really help you.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - I am so pleased you have Dr who listens and understands and won't just follow the 'party line'. I am just concerned that taking the aspirin before the bloods may mask a clotting issue, you may need to double check that. Like Debzie I held off until after my clotting bloods where done before starting.

Dani - Glad you had a fab holiday, what rubbish weather you had to come back to . How was it in Florida? I am glad you too seem to be getting more tests too, I hope they come back -ve. I do think my 2 mc where down to bad luck/timing as difficult as that is to think.

elm - that reminds me I forgot to ask my mum if I had chickenpox when I was little. When are you going to test? fx'd really tight.

Kinda got a bit lost in the whole nappy thing. I really haven't looked into ANYTHING tbh and still won't till maybe a few more weeks down the line.

Hi to everyone!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :)

pink, i'm not taking baby aspirin until after bfp. that is what the dr wants me to do too :) i guess i just wrote it wrong. i am very good at having a hard time saying what i want to say... :dohh: haha!


----------



## elm

I'm not allowed to thank you with the button for some reason pink - thank you x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all. I'm very tired and have had a busy day so just a catch up before bed. 
TS I'm so so happy you have found a good doctor. I think I'm a bit in love with him myself! Let's hope you get some answers and get your sticky bean soon. 
Dani, I'm also pleased you will be having monitoring next time round. I wish they would do it for me! It's fab you are having support though. God knows we need it. 
Ummi I had forgotten until I read your post but I felt very similar after my first mc and I ended up having to take iron tablets. I was bleeding a lot and felt exhausted. 
Emum and Loz, thank you for the nappy advice. Hopefully I shall be needing to refer back to it in a few months. 
Elm I'm gunning for you. I hope this is your month. 
Debzie, Ickle, Faye, Mohini, Pink, MMM, Chelle, Kelly, Londongirl, Ginny and Dodger and the people my tired brain has forgotten, hello. Hope everyone is ok. This site is weird tonight.


----------



## too_scared

what the heck is going on with bnb?? it is awfully hard to get logged in and read the posts. it keeps telling me i am not logged in and then i have trouble seeing things. boo :(


----------



## ginny83

TS - that's great that you've found a DR that's so understanding! 

I'm not sure if this is the same type of testing as you get for recurrent miscarriages, but the hospital where I had my D&C ordered karyotype testing for the baby. I have my appointment to find out the results on 18th June. There's a part of me that doesn't even want to know the results - I have mixed emotions about it.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies.

The site is being very weird just now. I've noticed though that it now says Mumtastics instead of Montastics in the top corner, at least for the UK. 

We DTD last night and even used conceive plus so that's good. No peak yet and the ovary pain eased off in the afternoon. So maybe that was a false alarm. My Co-q10 came yesterday so I've started on that. I haven't got the royal jelly yet though. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies I gave up on b & b last night as it kept loghing me out and losing posts. 

I have a cbfm question. First cycle I used it I got highs two days before ov. Last cycle no highs just peak. This morning I got a high? I'm still spotting. Very strange.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have no idea about the CBFM debz :( sorry. Done my temp again this morning but it was almost 1 hour earlier as DS wet the bed and woke us up :(

Might start doing my OPKs this afternoon. How's everyone else? X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Debzie, Elm, MrsM: thx thats what I thought about iron. Have an appt with my gp on the 17th, I will ask her for a blood test comfirm. As for the smothies... I broke my plunger trying to make something for ds on saturday morning just when I had my sort of nervous breakdown :/ !!!
Well at least it's a good excuse to go shopping^^

elm: I think you meant bfN ;-) but I hope you'll congratulate me for a BFP soon ^^

MMM: i started my opk too. I know O is not for now yet, but I'm so paranoid about testing!! I dont want to miss it just in case suddenly my body decide to work "normally" and O earlier!

Yesterday I had very bad cramps in the evening, the kind that makes you stop what you're doing and start breething deeply to ease the pain. I dont know if related to my mc or O (as I said to MMM maybe my body decided to O now??). Weird. Feels like I have to learn my body all over again!

And me too, I had some trouble with b&b yesterday so I gave up on it. This morning seems ok though.


----------



## Dani Rose

I was all logged out too and had to try rem my log in details LOL!

Elm the chicken pox is such a shame for them, good if you have had it!

Ickle we use the conceive plus too!

Not sure who mentioned the aspirin (bad memory!) but for those of you who took it TTC when did you start? After AF? Take it all cycle?? Does it make AF worse or didn't you have one as were pg already? Sorry millions of questions but I am considering it.

Yeh the ferning scope is for O, I am sick of OPKs always being +++ or dark all cycle, mainly since the MC but I am impatient to wait for them to stop lol

DS is a bit better, no fever, but still got a dodgy tummy, mine hasn't escalated but still feels dodge!


----------



## kristina1291

trying right after mc,,,,,if i can get the bf to freaken touch me! lol


----------



## Dani Rose

My DH was a bit weird after the MC too, I thought he had changed his mind or blamed me but he was scared to put me through it again and scared I wasn't ready etc. Took a long talk and all our cards on the table but we are ok now ;)

Try and maybe discuss things through and get you on the same page x


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - Last month could've been all out of whack after your m/c so I wouldn't really worry about it too much. I never really get lows on mine, just lots of highs until the peak. It goes to high when your LH levels are high and I think mine are always higher than normal, the peak comes when your oestrogen levels peak, so just BD every couple of days until you get the peak. I hope that answers your question, I wasn't sure exactly what you were asking lol!

MMM - if your temp is really out, then maybe try correcting it. FF has a corrector, I think it's on the data tab.

Dani - Do you use the little insertable ones or just the normal tube of conceive plus? I used the insertable Pre-seed, but with it you could choose how much you filled the applicator with, so I just bought the normal tube. The instructions are a bit vague on how to use it, so hopefully we did it right lol!

I've thought about aspirin a few times to help my lining but since it's technically an NSAID, that's totally scared me off taking it. Will be interested to see how exactly its used though. I always worry about my lining but I don't actually know if there's a problem. I really hope I get a fully monitored cycle so I know for sure.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thats exactly what puts me off it too Ickle! Esp as it was messing me about cycle wise back in Jan, I have friends that swear by it though!

I bought the tube, we just slap it on him and a bit on me, not so much inside but it gets in there if you know what I mean, surely it's better than nothing! I used nothing my BFP cycle though so makes you wonder LOL. Also it is so runny! you have to be quick ;) haha!


----------



## Emum

Site is being weird with me too! Can't do smilies this morning 

Dani I only tried baby aspirin one cycle. Took it all month and no difference with AF that month.

welcome Kristina. I think that is your first post on this thread? GL TTC again.

CD8 here and DH has started SMEP off nicely without even knowing that was the plan for this month :). Most unlike him, as he initiated after I had got the 2 older kids off to school, just as he was walking out the door booted and suited for work. Ended up being a proper quickie though, as we heard the baby starting to walk up the stairs to our bedrom half way through - Thomas the Tank Engine being a worse babysitter than we thought he might be lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kristina: hi! Maybe you need to take it one step at a time with your bf. men are wuite in shock too but sometimes they just dont know how to say it and they keep it all for themselves. Maybe that would be good to talk a out it, and try to get closer physically without dtd at first and then it will come naturally. Hope
Everything goes ok. 

Emum: looooool!!! Kiddies know how to interrupt things!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah its really runny and really cold. I warmed it on my hand for a wee while before I put it on DH. Didn't want to give him a fright! I'm loling at the image of you slapping it on your DH though!

Emum - I love it when DH initiates and it falls in with the plan. It's much more enjoyable and you don't feel like you're tricking them.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: emum I love it!! :D 

Hi Kristina xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nice work Emum. I think mark is missing the action. He woke me up at 4.15am (completely in his sleep) groping me and rummaging. I was not impressed. I was boiling hot (I think from the progesterone) and I had to get up, open another window, go for a wee and try to shove him back over to his side of the bed so I could cool off. I was having such a nice sleep as well. Poor bloke has been left completely high and dry in that department.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies ... I would LOVE to have a quickie before work Emum, Mr P can barely get up and get out before he has to so thats never likely to happen ;0( I did have to force him into it last night against his will ... lord knows where I am this month, the cycle (as you can see) is bonkers so I just have to keep on trucking.

Just made my first IVF app. 8th June ... we'll start in September after holidays ;0) Part of me thinks its daft as we can obviously get pregnant, but I dont want to wait the next 3 years trying ;0(


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I'd love some night action and some morning action for that matter lol!

Dh took me by surprise the other night before bed. Was the first non planned, not Oing bd in a while. Was nice! 

I'm reading fifty shades of grey so I'm wanting it 24/7 at mo. Erotic romance if you haven't read it. Think il get dh reading it next lol!

So nice evap today. Frer and another ic bfn so must be

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/5227c549.jpg


----------



## fayewest

Dani - My friends are RAVING about those books .... about time I had a look x


----------



## ginny83

That's a pretty good evap Dani! Are you going to try again tomorrow morning?

I POAS today and at first I thought it was a BFN, but then it turned into a fairly light BFP. A bit upset to think that my body is still being affected by it :( It's really convinced me though to wait until I get AF back before trying again as I'd be so sad if I thought this left over hcg was the real deal.

The good news is my bleeding is basically finished and I've only had a tiny bit of spotting today! I guess it's just one step at a time.

I have to make my post D&C appointment with my GP soon, so I think I'm going to ask for a blood test to see what my levels are doing.


----------



## Dani Rose

The books are good but now onto second a bit repetitive. Be prepared to constantly feel frustrated lol!

Well I did another and its similar but the line moved across whilst drying so not in right place. But this was it wet 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/cafd249b.jpg

My hcg took forever to leave. Like a whole month after. My ics only went neg after AF and my opks still not working for some reason x


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - I hope that evap turns into something. Looks like a BFP to me. 

Ginny - 11 days is nothing really. It can take 6 weeks to get HCG levels down. You won't ovulate until the levels are back down to normal so just go with what feels right for you.


----------



## fayewest

Dani - that looks like a BFP to me, fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Dani Rose

This is it dry but lines moved across. Could be the chunk out the strip I guess?

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/08c3a092.jpg


----------



## Lozdi

My levels went down completely within a couple of weeks- but I suspect they were going down long before my mmc was found, so that would explain why they seemed to fall fast.

I also felt very drained after the medical, which I put down to blood loss. The baby measured 7 weeks but my sac had kept growing for a while so there was a lot. They pushed me to d&c but I was having none of it. I started taking boots conception support a few days after and my energy levels improved.

There is still something up with the site on my end- there was no reply button just the quick reply box so no smilies! 

I see a line on the bottom test Dani.


----------



## ickle pand

I can't zoom in on your pics for a closer look for some reason Dani. I don't know if it's the site playing up or if it's there's a different way to add it. I see a line on the bottom one too though.


----------



## Chele78

Dani - that IC (the bottom one) looks exactly like my 12dpo one! It's what made me go for using one of my Clearblue digital with the conception indicator that same morning and got my bfp 1-2 weeks.


----------



## too_scared

that bottom test sure does look good, dani! is it pink at all? i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

ginny, i can't get karyotyping for the baby because i didn't get a d&c since my last mc was so early. the first one i had medical management and, tbh, i wasn't thinking it would become a trend. :( karyotyping is a step along the way to figuring out what could be happening but for now it is just going to be blood work and then probably an examination of my uterus. hopefully i will hear from the dr's office soon so i will know when all of this will be getting started. i don't really want to wait too too long since i am getting up there in age. although, it was really nice to hear from the dr yesterday that he thought i was younger since i don't look 35 :) 

i am really sorry if i missed it, but did you test today elm? i can't wait to see your bfp!!

ickle, i meant to mention yesterday WOO!! so awesome on reaching your ivf goal :happydance: i really don't think you will be needing it, though! this is your cycle!

emum, i am sorry that your dd had a bad night the other night. i hope the dr's are able to get the meds worked out soon. it sounds like you had a great morning this morning! it is nice when the plan works out so well!

how are you doing, mrs. m? 

i know i missed lots of stuff. i have a horrible memory. i really have to start taking notes!

hi faye, lodzi, kelly, mohini, mrs. mmm, pink, debzi, londongirl, and everyone else :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks TS. I've just been updating my weightloss spreadsheet. I could just about get my weight to being overweight instead of obese by the time of the next appointment, which is very exciting. I'm going to start exercising a bit so hopefully that will help speed things up a little.

Emum - I meant to ask about your DD, how is she after her seizure the other night? Has she had any more?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: that looks like the start if a bfp to me. Try again in a few days if it goes darker!

TS: I'm glad you found a good dr. I thought they were some sort of extinct species ;-)
You found the rare one. Hope you'll
Find your answers with the tests so that you can change what went wrong. Hope you'll get your sticky bean soon. 

Ickle: i think like everyone else that you won't need to go with the ivf route (but better having taken the appt still, because they do take ages). I became pg with #1 after 2 yrs of ttc and huge weight loss. 6 months after dieting I had my bfp. 
This time round it is more difficult though to loose the weight for me. Hope that goes well for you!!


----------



## ickle pand

We've already on been on the waiting list for IVF since March last year Ummi so we'll be getting near the front of queue by the time we go back which is exciting but I sort of wish we could have a little longer to try by ourselves. (I was taking NSAID's for arthritis for the whole time we've been TTC and it was only because Dani told me last month that they can cause temporary infertility that I stopped them. None of the doctors I see told me to stop taking them. Hopefully that's been the only thing holding us back all this time.) The weight loss is bound to make a big difference too and will mean I have a healthier pregnancy too, so it's all good.


----------



## Dani Rose

It is pink IRL so is the top one, they dried with lines but the one I did not long ago didnt. Although it had a line whilst drying. Who knows! 

Just have to wait and see!


----------



## too_scared

thank you ummi :) i was beginning to think that i would have to go out of town to get some help.

that is SO awesome, ickle! you are such an inspiration!! i started exercising again wednesday. i started with just yoga on the wii but yesterday i added the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video. i don't know if you guys know who she is in the UK but that video kicked my ass. haha! i can barely move today. but, it feels great to know i am doing something again. i can't decide if i want to go on the treadmill today or do the video again. i highly recommend it if you are looking for a 20 minute workout that will do as much "damage" as possible in those 20 minutes! haha! and, i only did the beginning workout then!

oh Dani! pink is not an evap, is it?? i am pretty sure pink is a good, good sign!! so excited for you to test tomorrow!!


----------



## ickle pand

I've got that video too TS but I gave up on it when I started the diet. I might give it another go though. 

Looking forward to your next test Dani!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't zoom in on the photos either so I can't see a line :( How many DPO are you now Dani? How was your holiday?

Hows everyone else? X


----------



## too_scared

ok, i have decided 100% that i will be using cloth diapers and reusable wipes.


----------



## Chele78

Just a quick update from me, as DH really doesn't get why this is so exciting, and thought you ladies would definitely get it. I got 2-3 weeks now on my CB digi test today, even despite poasing in the afternoon! Yay, my pma is obviously working. :happydance: 

Not that I know what my hCG levels really are, but lovely to see them appropriately increasing. Makes me feel more secure with every reassurance that this little bean can be a very sticky one! Especially when I will have to wait weeks for my midwife appointment and scan.


----------



## too_scared

Chele, that is wonderful news!


----------



## ickle pand

Me too TS. I'm even going to have a go at making wipes etc.

What about baby wearing? Anyone want to do that? I've already picked out about 20 different slings/wraps/carriers lol! DH thought it was silly until I found him camoflage moby wrap :)

That's very exciting Chele! Roll on 3+ weeks now :)


----------



## Chele78

I bought a sling ages before even getting pregnant last year! And definitely doing cloth diapering and was thinking about making wipes too. 



ickle pand said:


> Me too TS. I'm even going to have a go at making wipes etc.
> 
> What about baby wearing? Anyone want to do that? I've already picked out about 20 different slings/wraps/carriers lol! DH thought it was silly until I found him camoflage moby wrap :)


----------



## ginny83

Ickle - yeah I know it can take quite a while for levels to go down. I guess I'm just anxious for everything to return to normal to be able to start trying again. 

While I'm grateful that I was able to get pregnant so quickly and have the baby develop to almost 12 weeks, I also feel a bit cheated that this whole process will probably end up taking over 4 months. It sounds horrible but I almost wish that I had a miscarriage much earlier on - would have saved me feeling so attached and feeling like so much time has been wasted. Anyway, I don't like being negative so I'll try and get back on the positive vibe!

Dani - I'm getting excited for you!

TS - always nice when people think you look younger than you are :) 

Chele - That's great news! Are you having a blood test to confirm things soon?

regarding baby wearing. I have an ergo. I used it heaps when DS was around 5-8 months old - esp when we went overseas to visit family. It was fantastic for the airports! After 8 months he started to not like being in it as much and would only sleep in his pram if we were out and about.

When baby #2 comes along I'm going to get a sling to use from birth - I figure I'll need my hands free to deal with DS too. The one that I have my eye on is hug-a-bub - they look great for newborns!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ginny I know how you feel, I was 10 wks when had the MC and felt like 3 months down the pan. The number of times whilst throwing up I thought of the ppl who go through all of that for nothing then became one of them. Utterly heartbreaking. Now 2 months post mc and not pg is making me think it will never happen :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Chele78 said:


> Just a quick update from me, as DH really doesn't get why this is so exciting, and thought you ladies would definitely get it. I got 2-3 weeks now on my CB digi test today, even despite poasing in the afternoon! Yay, my pma is obviously working. :happydance:
> 
> Not that I know what my hCG levels really are, but lovely to see them appropriately increasing. Makes me feel more secure with every reassurance that this little bean can be a very sticky one! Especially when I will have to wait weeks for my midwife appointment and scan.

Defo a great thing to see!! DHs never get this stuff!! :)


----------



## too_scared

i am unsure about baby wearing. i really want to get a moby wrap and use it but i am not really sure about wearing baby all the time. 

i have 2 friends who had babies last summer. one friend constantly had baby in her arms/in a wrap and would always pick up baby the instant she started crying. this baby is completely unable to soothe itself and it extremely fussy. there is hardly a time i have seen this baby not crying. she is also not sleeping through the night yet and will be 10 months old at the end of this month. our other friend didn't carry baby around like that all the time. when she would cry when put in her crib at night they would wait 15 minutes before going to get her (if she was crying just for the sake of crying, not for any other reason!) and they put her on a feeding schedule from the start (after the newborn eating all the time thing). she has been sleeping through the night since about 3 months. she will be 9 months old at the end of this month. she is the most pleasant, easy going baby i have ever seen. she is just a joy to be around. she is actually teething right now (got her first tooth a few days ago) and you wouldn't even be able to tell she is teething, hardly fusses at all. 

our first friend won't even go out to places with her baby because baby can't even be left in the carseat/stroller for long enough for them to eat. she is NOT left unattended and is given lots of attention from everyone around (including parents) but she HAS to be in their arms. she is not content anywhere else. our other friends came on an overnight out of town trip with us a few weeks ago. baby was perfect. we shared a cabin and i didn't hear the baby cry at all. she was up in the morning, babbling happily away. we went out to a restaurant and she was perfect. she sat in her bumbo chair and played with toys and was passed around, playing with all of us. 

so, i don't know if attachment parenting made baby one like that or if it is just their personalities to turn out like they did. i just don't know what my plan is. definitely going out places with baby i will use a wrap/carrier type thing but around the house i don't plan to have the baby in my arms all of the time. 

i really hope i don't upset anyone with my opinion. i only have experience with these 2 babies. they are both extremely loved and perfect, beautiful baby girls, but they are so vastly different. i just don't know what made them that way. nature vs. nurture... ??


----------



## Dani Rose

I deliberatly let my 2 self soothe to avoid that. I can't wear them anyway with my RA as my body aches enough without the extra weight. But I wouldn't personally for that reasons, I know ppl who have and babies seem ok but every baby is different and the sling could defo add to fussiness if the baby was already of that nature. Who knows. I don't think anyone would be upset with your opinion, everyone's is different :) x


----------



## dodgercpkl

@MrsM - Hahaha!! That's so funny! I'm sorry he woke you up though...

Faye - How exciting to be taking the next step though!!

Emum - *grin* Sometimes quickies are just as fun as the long ones.  Glad he played into the plan!!

Dani - Those are pretty decent lines on there. Maybe that test is just more sensitive? When will you test again? If the tests are drying with lines and are pink irl, then I think you are probably pregnant lady!! 

Ginny - it's frustrating how long it can take. I miscarried at the beginning of December and it took through the end of January for the hcg to get out of my system and the bleeding to stop. I'm hoping that it's MUCH less long for you though. I'm glad the bleeding is almost done! As for time wasted, I'm not sure that you would feel any differently if it had happened earlier like it did for me. I feel very much cheated and like time is wasting, and I was attached to our LO from the day I found out. 

TS - it's always nice to hear that other people think we are younger isn't it? :D 

Chele - Yay for getting 2-3 weeks on the digital!! That's so exciting!

Ickle - my SIL swears by her sling, so I'll probably be trying that out as well. :)

@kristina - Welcome! I'm sorry you are having to join us, but you've found a wonderful group of ladies. How long ago did you mc? My husband and I didn't have any issues with intimacy after the mc, but I do know that it affects them in ways that aren't always clear to us ladies at first. My husband can't really look at baby stuff for instance... and is even more bothered by all the baby announcements then I am. I hope you can get that intimacy happening again soon!

Hi to everyone that I missed! 

Can I just say that I'm not looking forward to this weekend? I know other countries celebrate different days for it, but this Sunday is mother's day and it's already getting to me. Heaven forbid someone asks me why I'm not pregnant like they did last year.... I'm liable to become a puddle of tears on them ... or go a little postal.


----------



## dodgercpkl

TS - I think that has a lot more to do with the parenting skills then the use of a Moby or not. The one set of parents showed the baby that any crying would get it the attention that it wanted and encouraged it to do more. The other set, set boundaries and the baby learned from that to cry when it really needed something. I'm not sure I said that well...


----------



## too_scared

i agree, dodger. positive reinforcement for the crying = more crying. (can you tell i have dogs... haha!) we have very similar parenting ideas as the 2nd couple. i am afraid baby one is going to be a holy terror when she gets older. i see many temper tantrums in the future. :S i feel awful to be feeling that way about our friends.


----------



## Dani Rose

I know what you mean re mothers day. I wad days away from the uk one when I found out the HB had stopped. On mothers day I was still pg waiting to MC and felt like I had no reason to celebrate. I couldn't enjoy the day with my kids and cleaned and cried instead. It was the only day I cried since initially finding out until it was all over. Bad memory.

I will think of you this wend xx maybe try and do something in memory. Plant a tree or something x


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies

Thanks ickle my question was is it normal lol.I think the high today was a fluke as I'm spotting still. 

Dani I see lines hope its the start of your bfp.

Chele big congratulations on the 2-3 weeks I know how teasurring that can be. 

Loving all the baby talk I should spend more time thinking on these things. Thinly i dont alliw myself to hope and dream. 

Well I'm definatly got no hope this cycle. Oh just got told he is off shore for 3 weeks from monday. Not only will he miss ov but more importantly my first appt. Humph shoyld be gratefull he has work. Forgive me if I'm MIA from time to time this cycle.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think you are probably right. And honestly? As long as you aren't rubbing your feelings into their face, I think it's perfectly justified to think that ya know? I guess I feel that I am learning from what I see others do. I know it's entirely possible that once I get pregnant and have a child, I fall into the same things because it seems/feels different, but I'd like to think that I'm developing my parenting skills/ideas by seeing what does and doesn't work for others.


----------



## too_scared

sorry oh will be offshore debzie :hugs: the next cycle for sure!

dodger, i am feeling wishy-washy about mother's day. i am having a hard time with the fact that i was supposed to be going for my 3-d scan next week to see baby and find out gender. :( i am trying not to think about mother's day in connection to me.

i am trying to do the same too. watching others around me and taking notes!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Aww Dani - how horrible that must have been. *hugs* I'm so sorry you had to go through that on mothers day! *hugs* And I'd love that! Thank you for the thought!

Debzie -Ugh. Sucky timing sucks. :( I know what you mean about work being good to have though... I'm a bit afraid that I'm going to end up ovulating tonight and have basically missed the entire fertile window because of crappy schedule conflicts between my work and DH's. Hopefully the time will go fast and next cycle will have perfect timing!


----------



## ickle pand

TS - You didn't upset anyone with your opinion. 

It's always hard to compare 2 babies like that - just because they're the same age they won't be doing the same things at the same time. There's probably a combination of reasons like personality of the baby, personality of the parents and parenting techniques that make one baby content and another fussy.


----------



## ginny83

dodger - oh I hope I didn't come across as if I think it's "easier" for someone that's had an earlier MC. Just want it to be over with as soon as possible.

Actually, I was talking about my miscarriage with a very close friend today and she told me that my ex (we still share mutual friends) and his wife had a MMC at 8 weeks a couple of months ago. They found out a week before their wedding and she had to have a D&C 2 days before the wedding. I'm not that close with her and obviously I didn't get invited to the wedding, but I really felt sad for her thinking what horrible timing and it made me realise that some people really go through horrible experiences and I have so much to be grateful for still.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry that DH is going to be offshore Debzie and I hope yesterday's helicopter incident hasn't scared you. I know one friend is a bit shook up about her DH going offshore now. I get a bit scared when DH goes to lifeboat call outs especially when the weather is bad, but I just have to trust that he won't do anything stupid that puts him in danger. 

One of my best mates is on the Aberdeen lifeboat crew that picked up the survivors but I couldn't see him in the footage that I saw.

Ginny that must've been awful for her. I can't imagine that on what is supposed to be one of the happiest times of your life.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ginny - Oh no worries! I didn't think you were saying that... I was just trying to let you know that even if it had been 5 weeks instead of 12, it would have still likely felt very much the same in terms of feeling like it had all been a waste of time or a setback. How sad for that lady! :( That's pretty horrible timing. :(


----------



## debzie

Ickle I dont tend to worry too much I as you know he wont do anything stupid. Accidents happen in his line of work all the time. His cousin does the same job and his wife to be is really upset by that accident.


----------



## Chele78

Ginny, over here I won't get a hCG blood test at all, I don't think. The GP doesn't need to see me at all, unless i wasnt happy to be pregnant, so guess they only get involved on the abortion side of things in this country. This is my first though, so I can't be exactly sure of the process, and last time we were pregnant I never even made it to my intake appointment with the midwife (which would have been at 9 weeks) before I miscarried.


----------



## debzie

Thanks dodger hope next cycle is the one for both of us. 

Bnb still acting weird on my phone.


----------



## ickle pand

I feel the same Debzie. You can't let things like that bother you, especially since there was such a good outcome, or you'd go mad.


----------



## mohini12

hi freinds
an another sad and shocking day for me today.i went with my younger sister to doctor.she had fever(99-100)from few months continues .fever controled by medicine but if she stopped med it again shows99.dr.told that she may have some heart problem(heart hole).he reffered us to cardiology for further investigation.we totally shattered to hear that.what is mean would i lost her in few years?i love her to much .she is my only sister.my parents have only two dd.and both are in trouble how they will react to hear that?any one know about heart hole?any treatment possible for it or not?.please reply if anyone know.we will see to cardiology on monday and these two days are very hard for me.


----------



## Lozdi

I felt the time thing with my mmc. It was over a month between baby dying, and me finding out about it. I felt cheated out of that time, and I felt tricked because all that time I had been bonding with a baby that had died. I feel that although I didn't know it at the time, it was a month of my life wasted carrying a baby who wasn't viable. I wished alot that it had come away when it stopped growing, but then I wouldn't have got a picture of the little smudge, and I may well have had a different type of horror to deal with, like mc'ing in the middle of the school run or supermarket. I had alot of thoughts that began with 'If only I hadn't lost that month...' and such. Especially in the first tri with this one- I felt if I hadn't lost that month, I'd have been closer to escaping first tri. 

Where I am now, it feels a little different- less like a loss of time and more like a delay. I am approaching the time where I would have been due, though since finding out I O late I'm not sure when I would have been due. My friend who announced her pregnancy at 14 weeks was just a couple of weeks ahead of me and she gave birth on the 4th. 

Ginny you didn't come across at all like you think its easier to mc early-there is no easy time for it to happen no one thought you meant that. (This would be where I insert a hug, but for some reason not known to me, BnB is not allowing me to add a smiley) 

On the topic of self soothing, I found it hard but rewarding. I think I will baby wear sometimes, but not in response to crying. Crying will result in a boob being offered, and a bum check, and a back rub, but once I get to know this new baby's personality I will know when he is just angling for attention and will start to modify how I react. That worked well with my other two. I am quite strict with my boys now they are older and at times I do their heads in with how stubborn I am, but they know that No means NO and there is no other option but to accept it! For me its about striking a balance between not giving in, and giving in when needs be (when baby is small). Its hard to word how I am as a mum, maybe I come across as too strict, but it seems to be working as they are growing up into good boys though the youngest is in a bit of a rebellious phase at the moment. He is also in a name calling phase which is frankly hilarious at times and its very very hard to keep a straight face when you are trying to have a serious word with him about a bit of bad behavior and he gives me the biggest brightest grin and utters: 'Monkey Bum Face!' (*'rofl' smiley*)


----------



## Lozdi

mohini12 said:


> hi freinds
> an another sad and shocking day for me today.i went with my younger sister to doctor.she had fever(99-100)from few months continues .fever controled by medicine but if she stopped med it again shows99.dr.told that she may have some heart problem(heart hole).he reffered us to cardiology for further investigation.we totally shattered to hear that.what is mean would i lost her in few years?i love her to much .she is my only sister.my parents have only two dd.and both are in trouble how they will react to hear that?any one know about heart hole?any treatment possible for it or not?.please reply if anyone know.we will see to cardiology on monday and these two days are very hard for me.

I'm sorry Mohini, you must be so worried. I don't know much about holes in the heart, but I know there are different types, and depending on the type, it may well be easily correctable, with a surgery that has been done many many times before on people and has a great survival rate! So, try not to think that you will lose her, see what the experts say first.


----------



## too_scared

i am really sorry to hear about your sister, mohini. i wish i could offer some advice. i hope it is something that is easy to fix. :hugs:

lozdi, it sounds like you do a lot of the things i was planning to do.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies hope you are all well, sorry ive been quiet but im still keeping up to date with all the posts xxx
Sorry mohini for your sad news sorry i have no info on this but hope that its something that can be fixed xx

Ickle whats conception in a tube??

hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## elm

Ickle - hopefully there'll be tonnes of sperm waiting for that egg when it is released if it hasn't been yet and you won't need that ivf appointment :hugs: 

Ummi - so sorry :blush: I was thinking bfn but must have bfp's on the brain! I'm sure it will be no time at all before I'm congratulating you on your bfP! Don't know about the cramping - doesn't sound nice :( x

Glad ds is a bit better Dani, hope you are too now. Frustrating tests!! Hope you get an strong bfp soon x

Hi Kristina, sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope your bf gets in the mood soon!!

TS No bfp yet (but I haven't tested...), lots of symptoms, been feeling sick for days and tender boobage. Exercise on the wii sounds great, I really want to start doing some yoga - I think a wii would provide motivation. Great decision on the nappies & wipes :) Parenting techniques are a hugely emotive issue -will just say babies can't be cuddled too much imo and ds is happy & as independent as I want him to be for a 3 yr old :)

Emum - BOOOOOOOOOOO to Thomas the Tank Engine!! Hope you find a more engaging sitter next time :haha: 

:haha: poor Mr Miggins, dp will be the same here if we get a bfp I reckon!!

Faye - sounds good that you've got your ivf appointment, you really need a ticker doing a countdown to it!! It's nice to feel you're doing something to move forward I think? x

Everyone (!) I have the 3 fifty shades books as mobi files, don't really recommend them writing wise but they can be quite absorbing, don't take much brain power and you can fantasise about having a billionaire boyfriend for a bit.. If anyone wants them just pm me your email address x

:hugs: glad your bleeding has finished ginny, I was the same about needing to know where I was in that first cycle - I think I probably ovulated as I was having weird sexual dreams but gave myself a bit of time off x

chele :wohoo: on 2-3 weeks!!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry Kelly you've lost me there. 

Mohini - sorry to hear about your sister. Cardiac problems can be treated though, so try not to think the worst.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks elm x


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I think Kelly means the concieve plus/preseed. Sorry to jump in there.

Bloody BnB keeps telling me I am not logged in.


----------



## pinksmarties

Dani - I can't seem to see picture on here at the moment. Is this a possible bfp?

mohini - :hugs: for your sister. It will not be an easy op but I hope it is certainly do-able and it may be a good thing they have found something now than further down the line (if she became pg). I think once they get the temp/?infection under control I hope the tests will show it is operable as most of these things can be.

emum - some quickies are great, shame thomas wasn't up to his job though!

chele - yay for 2-3 weeks. It's great to see those numbers and know things are heading in the right direction. I know when mine didn't go up as I WANTED them too it can be a worry!!

Ts - all sounding great!!

Hi to everyone else, just quick visit, off out tonight to see FIL soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Ah that makes sense pink. 

Kelly its this - https://www.conceiveplus.com/


----------



## kristina1291

thank u for the welcoming !!!! we sat down n talked about trying again..he doesnt want me on bc. we r just gonna see what happens...dont think ima chart anything or do any count downs..ill just let it happen i guess..i love my bf more then anything n we talked alot n he was the best during the mc. he took it pretty hard..maybe i need to sit down n talk w him again


----------



## pinksmarties

Welcome Kristina, sorry I missed your previous post. OH's sometimes hide their feeling and maybe it hit him harder that either of you realise, like you said. The relaxed approach is the best for you both, and although difficult immediately after a mc, maybe a nicer way to heal for you both if that is what you want.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with pink. My OH was the same as yours Kristina, he kept very quite. In the end when we spoke about it he said that he didn't want to burden me with his feelings when I was already going through so much :( x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Elm: no need to apologise ;-) it's ok. We all just so much want that BFP! That for us congrats=BFP not BFN ^_^

mohini: sorry to hear that about your sister. Stay with her and show her the best support you can. It can be treated though so that should not be a problem. Keep us posted though. 

As for the babay carrying topic tbh i think you never know what kind of mum you'll be until you have the LO. It all depends on your personality and on the baby's personality. Even when you have more than one your parenting style changes to adapt to the baby. 
I have 2 sons, 2 different approaches but thankfully they're both independent and cuddly enough for their age. I can and I do take them everywhere with me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through yet more sadness. I really, really hope your sister will make a full recovery. 
I did not baby wear, but my daughter has never been short of cuddles. She was breast fed and as newborns take a long time to feed before they become efficient at it we spent many, many hours closely bonding. The practicalities of carrying bags of shopping home with a baby attached to me would be too much for my back. She was always happy in her pram, and I was happy to put the shopping underneath it. We didn't co sleep either, from being 7 weeks old she went up to bed on her own at 7pm and would settle herself easily. Still does and is very happy in her own company. However in the days of night feeds we frequently fell asleep mid feed, cuddled up in my bed. As soon as I put her back in her Moses basket or cot she would sleep immediately. Co sleeping definitely isn't for me but I do understand why people like baby wearing. Not sure what point I'm trying to make :haha: different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## DianaKeller

Hi ladies. I previously posted in another forum, I was due Oct. 23rd but lost the bean 7 weeks in. We've had 3 uneventful (thankfully!) pregnancies and three great kids to show for it. We started trying for our 4th in August (2011). Got BFP in October and lost that bean soon afterwards. Tried again, got BFP in February and lost that one in March. So we kept trying and got a BFP at the beginning of the week. I know I should be excited, but I really don't have it in me until after the first trimester passes. Good luck everyone and sticky baby dust to all!

Diana


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Diana. Welcome and good luck. Sorry to hear what you have been through.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome Diana and Kristina. Sorry for both of your losses. 

Diana - Have you had any testing done for your recurrent m/c's?


----------



## elm

Hi Diana, sorry for your losses :hugs: x

Sorry mohini, I missed your post before - so sorry for you sad news :hugs: I hope there is something that will help you sister x


----------



## DianaKeller

Thank you for the welcome Mrs. Miggins! =)
Ickle pand- Hello! My OB seems to think that because we've had three successful pregnancies with no problems that this was bound to happen. I'm 36 and OH is 51. At this point in time my OB has said that there's no need for testing. If something happens this time around then I think it's time to do some testing.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Forgot to update :dohh: Went to the doctors this afternoon and I sort of explained about my testosterone worries and she agreed to do the test without so many questions :) Got an appointment at 9.20am on Tuesday to have the bloods taken so should know by the end of the week ... which is also when I should be ovulating :thumbup:

Elm have you done a test yet hun?? X


----------



## kelly1973

Hi diana sorry for your losses and welcome to our little thread xxx

sorry to confuse you ickle thanks for the link is it the same as preseed?

pink i see your a plum now wahoo xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's pretty much the same but you can buy it in Boots :)


----------



## elm

Not tested :blush: x


----------



## elm

Fantastic about your dr co-operating MMMoo :) Hope it helps x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe you're holding off testing Elm! I can't see your chart. How long is your usual LP?


----------



## elm

10 days but last cycle it was 14 so I'm not sure what to expect this time. Might test in the morning if af hasn't arrived and I'm feeling brave. Got what I usually have as morning sickness so it'll be extra gutting if it's a bfn x

(haven't got a chart)


----------



## Emum

I'm going to be really outspoken here and I apologise in advance if I upset anyone but this is an issue I feel very strongly about.

I HATE HATE HATE competitive parenting, and people criticising other parents choices and "blaming" their children's personalities on how the parents have brought them up. Parenting is a tough job, most of us do it the best way we can, and to be honest assuming there is no neglect or abuse going on, any loving parent is a good parent, even if they do things differently to the way you do, or will do.

Some food for thought. I have 3 kids. My first born is a bright intelligent chap, now aged 12. He was carried sometimes in a sling, often in a pushchair, allowed to self settle, breasted until he was 4 months old, when I fell pregnant with number 2. He was confident as a baby, never clingy, obnoxious as a toddler :) and now aged 12 is the most well behaved, sensible little man you could ever meet. DD is 13 months younger. Similar early upbringing. She is autistic, has severe behavioural problems still aged 10, is very dependent, etc. We are often overtly, or privately, criticised and blamed for how she behaves, but we love her enormously and do our very best by her at all times, and cannot see how we could raise her differently. DS2 is now 2. We would love to have given him the same upbringing as 1 and 2 but he had severe reflux as a child, not diagnosed and brought under control until he was 6 months old. We had no choice but to carry him in a sling or in our arms everywhere. He screamed in agony if set down or pushed in a pram or put in a car seat. He was a clingy baby from the outset and I was never able to leave him with anyone until he was about 1. Now he is 2, very confident and outgoing but the naughtiest one of all 3. Was I a fantastic parent with my first and a crap one with my second and third? I personally don't think so. I did my best with all 3, which is all I could do, and the way they have turned out is a combination of the personalities they were born with (and in one case the disability) and their life experiences, including parenting and medical issues. 

I feel very strongly that you can't judge a parent based on one or two decisions they have made in your presence, and nor should you. No one gets their parenting completely right however hard they try, and fear of being judged makes it all the more likely you will get it wrong. Not everyone can implement what they might otherwise regard to be optimum parenting, whether that is breast feeding, baby wearing, elimination communication or whatever, and none of us are perfect. But parenting would be an easier job if it were less competitive and if you didn't have to live in the shadow of what other mums were saying about you in the playground, or even anonymously on the Internet.


----------



## MightyMom

Amen Emum! Preach it sister!


----------



## elm

"We do the best we can with what we know, and when we know better, we do better" - Maya Angelou.

Think that sums up parenting for me x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: thx I think that was a great reminder for us all!

In the funny side, it reminds me of when I was a teenager and when I saw little kids with their face full if chocolate I used to day I'd never give my kids chocolate!!
Well... You can imagine... Now I take pictures of them when do and they have their face stuffed with chocolate!! ^_^ and I love it!


----------



## kristina1291

thank u ladys! i know i should sit down n talk w him.


----------



## ginny83

Great post Emum! 

I went to a babyshower recently and the hosts made a book where everyone had to write down a parenting tip for the mum-to-be. My tip was: "Take all advice with a pinch of salt and follow your own instinct"


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no Debzie :-( that sucks. Hugs that must be hard to deal with.

Did a tesco test last night, faint line. This am bit darker. Ic neg. Urgh.

I'm on my phone taking DD to dancing. Il upload pics later on x


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Good post! I am not yet a parent but understand after helping my sis, how unbelievably hard it is!


----------



## elm

12 dpo, not sure what's up with the opk hopefully it's just not sensitive enough!

Thank you for all your support getting to this point :hugs: :kiss: x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ickle pand

Omg. Congrats Elm!!


----------



## Chele78

Congrats Elm! :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congratulations Elm!!!! Woohoooooooo!!!
Beautiful pink lines!!!!!!!! (never thought I'd say something like that lool)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!! I knew it! Congrats Elm, happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## Dani Rose

Woo hoo Elm!!! Congrats.

My tests from this am. 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/c0d10b92.jpg

Tesco line, ic neg.... No idea what's the deal!


----------



## Chele78

Dani, do you know what sensitivity your IC is testing at?


----------



## Dani Rose

Not sure think 10 but yday they had lines today don't so should be darker?!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats elm I just knew it!! Dani I can't see a line on either x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can see a line on the tesco one but not sure if it has colour. How many dpo are you Dani?


----------



## Dani Rose

Was pink irl but I'm lost.

No idea dpo as wasn't temping or tracking really as on hols x


----------



## pinksmarties

omg Elm - Fan-bloody-tastic!! Those are wonderful lines!! Such great news!!

Dani - I can a see a line on the top on but not the bottom however I can't make the picture any bigger. Sorry to be so thick I couldn't work it out readin back through your posts ,is this a possible bfp or still lingering hcg? I REALLY hope its the first.

emum - despite not being a parent myself I totally agree with you but then again I carry that ethos with most of the things I think about and the people I meet. Don't get me wrong I probably do subconciously judge some people but on the whole I try not to as we have not lived their lives, been through what they may have etc. 

Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a nice weekend, we have sun here!

afm - bought my first maternity bra. It will take a bit of getting used to as I always wore underwired bras. This one looks like such a boulder holder it is hardly sexy!


----------



## Dani Rose

I've had neg tests all month so I don't think lingering but now worried could have a cyst or something? Opks been dark all month from af to just last wk. I'm totally lost x


----------



## Dani Rose

And yes maternity bras are just lovely lol! Needs must though x


----------



## pinksmarties

ah thanks Dani. I am not sure about the dark opks. Have you had cysts before? I did have a largish CL cyst with my 1st pg which was still there after my op, it didn't seem to interfere with my opks, but then that was my fist month using after the mc so not totally sure what was going on. Fingers crossed the line continues to get darker.


----------



## hopeithappens

yey elm :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats

dani - can c the line on the tescos, hope its the start of your bfp

i used to be 1of these ppl that judged but that was b4 i had ds, i was always well i wouldnt do this that or the other and guess wot i ended up doin, this that and the other haha, i know i made mistakes letting ds get away with to much but i know now and hopefully wont do the same with next 1 lol

mohini - so sorry to hear bout ur sis i hope its something thats easily fixed

ickle - congrats on reaching ur goal :happydance:

hi loz, pink, emum, ts, mrs m, mrs mmm, ummi, kelly, faye, debzie, sorry if ive missed anyone


----------



## ginny83

Yay elm! How exciting!

Dani, I hope it's a BFP. I kept getting BFNs/super faint evap looking lines using IC and then when I used a FRER it was so easy to see the BFP. I think some of the IC aren't as sensitive as they claim to be


----------



## Emum

Congratulations Elm. That is a very unambiguous BFP!

Pink, I've always worn underwired bras too, and when I went to buy new ones in all my pregnancies was advised by both Bravissimo and Rigby and Peller that it was fine to keep wearing underwired ones throughout pregnancy, and in fact better to do so if you are bigger up top. I was a 32E before pregnancy! The only thing you need to do is have the bras checked by a qualified fitter to ensure the wires lie under the breast and flat against the underneath of the armpit, but if they do then there is no risk of squashing a milk duct. They are also far more comfortable and flattering. The idea that you can't wear underwires is a myth, put about I think by places like mothercare who don't have qualified bra fitters and don't stock underwired bras, or any bras likely to fit bigger girls truth be told.

I certainly wore underwires in all three pregnancies, was comfortable throughout and successfully fed all three of them with no problems of any kind.


----------



## Lozdi

kristina1291 said:


> thank u for the welcoming !!!! we sat down n talked about trying again..he doesnt want me on bc. we r just gonna see what happens...dont think ima chart anything or do any count downs..ill just let it happen i guess..i love my bf more then anything n we talked alot n he was the best during the mc. he took it pretty hard..maybe i need to sit down n talk w him again

Sorry I missed your first post- I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Our fellas can be more upset than they show. 

Diana cautious congratulation on your bfp, and sorry for your losses :hugs: Best way now, is one day at a time til the scariest bit has passed, then you will find enjoyment creeping in. Thats a very insensitive thing for your OB to say- just because you have been lucky 3 times does not mean you were 'due' to have some bad luck. I'm sure thats not quite how the OB meant it, but thats how it came across to me. 

Emum, your right! I hope I didn't come across as judgy when I told of my parenting techniques, because I certainly didn't mean it that way. I'm actually quite strict because my mum was not and let me get away with all heck and it made me a terribly flakey adult in my late teens and early 20's and I would always push for what I wanted til I got it with no regard for others, and after sorting out those issues within myself I decided to make sure my boys didn't develop the same undesirable habits. So far its working lol they are much nicer than I was at their ages! Sorry to hear people have judged you because of your daughter- people can be incredibly harsh when they have no idea of the reality of things. :hugs:

Elm! Congratulations! :happydance::hugs:

I see a line on the top one Dani! When I got my bfp, tests didn't get darker everyday- it was every 2 days, and they didn;t get massively darker for the first week. It must be confusing not knowing where you are cycle wise. Do you worry that systs have given you a false positive? because that is incredibly rare, and its far more likely to be a bfp- so cautious congratulations! :hugs::happydance:

I am in underwired still. I went and got fitted properly though, and my new wired booby holders are very very comfy. 

I feel a bit 'off' today. Too hot and a bit sicky feeling. Looks like I am to be taken out by the tummy bug my bots had the other day. :dohh: I hope it goes as fast as their did. (Less than 24 hours). :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - hope you feel better soon.

emum and loz - thanks for the info re underwired bra's. If I could get u/w ones then I would prefer that as I do feel I need the help! I am now probably a 36DD (prev 34D). I didn't get measured today as it was so busy but I might go back in on Wednesday and get fitted properly and I could always take my new one back.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: I cam defo see a bfp on the tesco one. Hope it's the start of your H&H 9 months. 

Lozdi: sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope you get better in no time.


----------



## Lozdi

I'll be alright. If it gets a hold of me it won't last long- didn't with the kids.

I went to La Senza and got fitted for my boulder holder :haha: The bra fitting lady was great and had 4 kids herself so knew how to cater for the expecting breast!


----------



## too_scared

waaahoooooooooo elm!!! so happy for you!! healthy and happy 9 months :happydance:

emum, i guess i totally came off as judgy. i am not a parent. i don't have any experience at all. i am absolutely TERRIFIED of parenting. i am scared to death about reaching that right balance to raise a nice, well balanced child. i know that the personality of the child is a very strong factor in how the child will turn out but i also know that how the child is raised has a big effect as well. i am a teacher and i have experience with a wide variety of children. you can really tell how the children at treated at home when you get to spend so much time with them. i would never judge your ability to raise a child from looking at 3 vastly different personalities with your children. i can't even imagine what you have gone through. my heart goes out to parents of autistic children. that just must be the hardest job. 

i agree that parenting is just someone doing the very best that they know how to do for their child. no 2 people parent the same and yet there are so many wonderful children out there. there is no "right" way. 

(i am very bad at explaining myself so i am sorry if any of this sounded bad, i don't mean it to in any way at all)


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news elm congrats happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## elm

Thanks everyone x

Hope you're feeling better soon loz :hugs:

Can definitely see a line on that top one Dani - hope you get some darker lines next time you test :hugs: x


----------



## Emum

Sorry to come across as a real dragon, and didn't mean to make you feel bad too scared. As probably came across, it is a subject close to my heart. I am reasonably robust now after 3 kids, but I still hate seeing new mums breaking their hearts because someone has commented on one of their parenting choices in harsh terms, and implied their kids will be stupider, not so healthy, or damaged individuals as a result, when in truth IMHO it takes a lot more than a bottle of formula and some controlled crying/extended breastfeeding and attachment parenting if the child is otherwise loved and well looked after!


----------



## too_scared

i am not sure if you guys get time magazine over there but the cover this month is very controversial. 

https://www.time.com/time/covers/0,16641,20120521,00.html

i hate that people are so competitive. i would never make any comments to anyone about how they were raising their children. you do what you feel is best. i am sure there will be lots of people judging me when the time comes. (i am 100% positive i am severely judged on my dog raising techniques by people around here, and they are only dogs)


----------



## kristina1291

lol finelly stared trying again..finelly got the bf to give me a lil love! lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope you'll have your bfp soon kristina


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Elm, brilliant news xxx


----------



## kristina1291

lol me too!


----------



## Dani Rose

I seen the mag on FB. I've FF friends from my ds due date group and we've all been discussing the cover. Wow is all I'm
Saying. I'm not into extended BFing but I'd never judge someone that was. I had problems BFing and take my hat off to anyone who rocks it. The way they staged that pic is awful and a bad advert for it. Personal choices IMO x


----------



## too_scared

i have no problem at all with extended bf. i don't think i could do it, but i wouldn't think anything of someone who did. i agree that the picture could have been staged better, but that is the reason they did it.


----------



## Dani Rose

No I'm the same. I couldn't do it. I didn't make it to 3 wks :(


----------



## too_scared

i really want to try my hardest to do it until at least 6 months. that is the plan anyway. i know it is hard and takes lots of patience sometimes but i am going to give it my best.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh me too. Will give it all I've got. That's me ready for sleeps. Boobs on fire. Only symptom I have :-/ 

Night xx


----------



## too_scared

i hope you get your bfp in the morning, Dani :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The first week of breast feeding was the hardest, I seemed to struggle to get her to latch on, and never knew if I was doing it right or she had enough. At my 7 day check up my midwife told me we had perfected it and so I was away. I really loved doing it and was in floods and floods of tears when I decided to stop. 
Dani, any news?


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

I've got crosshairs today for CD14! My previous best was CD17. I don't know whether to trust them or not though because I haven't had a peak on my CBFM yet. We only DTD on O day but still got a "good" for timing. Can someone have a look at my chart and tell me what they think please?


----------



## pichi

your chart looks good Ickl. that looks like you have OV'd as the temps are quite high after the cross - especially this mornings temp :happydance: fingers well and truly crossed as always.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ok newbie moment but what are cross hairs :blush: x


----------



## pichi

your vertical and horizontal lines that pinpoint ovulation on your chart :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it does look good. It's just frustrating that my CBFM didn't give me a peak and that we didn't DTD more beforehand. I was due to ov on Wednesday so it'll be interesting to see what happens with the monitor then. I think I'll stop the EPO and RLT now just in case.


----------



## ickle pand

MMM - if you click on my fertility friend ticker, it'll take you to my chart and you can see my crosshairs. Ignore the first one, its just a chart overlay.


----------



## ginny83

I struggled with breastfeeding - couldn't get DS to stay latched on, I think my flow was to fast and I was also very stressed about the whole thing. I ended up exclusively expressing for 8 weeks. It worked really well for us as I expressed quite big amounts, so was able to freeze any leftovers. Then DS started drinking much bigger amounts and I was getting tired from having to pump all the time (and taking the bloody pump with me if we were out for long periods), so I used up the frozen stash and then moved onto formula.

Never had a problem with formula and DS rarely gets sick *touch wood*

I wish I tried harder with the breastfeeding, but it was really stressing me out at the time and just having a baby was overwhelming enough at the time - let alone struggling with why won't he stay on. I was happy that I was able to give him breast milk for 8 weeks.

With the next baby I'm hoping that I'll be a big more confident in my parenting skills and will be able to pursue the breastfeeding more if I end up struggling again. At least I know I can do the expressing again if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Chele78

Ickle - I agree with Pichi, chart is looking good. Maybe your CBFM test window this month just meant you missed the surge? I'm sure further temps will make you feel more secure in the crosshairs. Do you use opks as well as CBFM or just the monitor? Mine actually messed up completely this month, got a peak way too early due to a smeared result on the test, but fortunately I was double checking it with opks so I could override its results.

And as for only doing it once... Check my chart, just the once in fertile period this month and yet I'm pregnant. :) It can only take the once, you never know.


----------



## pichi

RE: Breastfeeding - we tried for 2 weeks - it wasn't a case of the latching on was the problem; due to having a EMCS my milk just didn't seem to come in :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The chart looks fab Ickle, yay for the surprise early ovulation. I wonder what was going on with your cbfm. I was expecting to ov on cd17 last time too, I think my exercising and stuff helped that earlier ovulation so I'm thinking this looks VERY promising for you. And even if you haven't dtd enough this cycle (even though it only takes once so you are in with a great shot) its all stacking up well for next cycle. I'm excited for you though! *does a little dance*


----------



## ickle pand

OPK's don't work for me because I have high LH all month thanks to PCOS so I don't bother with them. That does make me feel better about the timing. Especially since I had EWCM that day. Just a matter of waiting now.


----------



## pichi

i know a few people who just got OV day (or the day before) and are now pregnant / have had a baby! so you have a really good chance :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mrs mig. 

If nothing else, earlier ov's will give me an extra chance before we go to the clinic.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks pichi. Maybe abstaining for a few days beforehand will mean that we got a whe army rather than just a battalion of boys in the barracks lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bloody hell Ginny you did well to express that long. I found expressing the most soul destroying thing ever! Pumping away so my hands hurt like hell for an hour to end up with an ounce. I just couldn't do it. The one time I did she refused the bottle point blank anyway so I gave up and just didn't leave her side for about 7 months until we could get her to take a bottle. I was back at work 1 day a week so I didn't have any choice. I carried on breast feeding too. I had to stay in hospital for 3 days after she was born which was good as I got lots of help with feeding. I really think I would have struggled if it weren't for those 3 days.


----------



## ginny83

I had an electric double pump that I hired from a hospital - I couldn't have done it otherwise!!

I also was able to express about 200ml from each boob per go. The most I got was 300ml - and I only realised because that's how much the bottles held and they were overflowing! I did feel like a bit of a cow on a milk machine though. 

That's great you had such support from the hosiptal. My hospital encouraged me to express and feed DS with a syringe. I wish I didn't go along with that as I should have used my time with the midwives to help figure out how to get him to attach better. I think I was so scared that he was going to starve!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It looks great Ickle! I did wonder if that's what it was but though it might have been code word for something else :lol: Fingers crossed you've caugh the eggy but I'm sure you will have looking at the chart! 

AFM: Had a slight increase in temp this morning and I have backache and ov pains on my left hand side. I done an OPK around 1 hour ago and this is the result:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/5829acf0.jpg

Almost positive, so I am hoping that by this afternoons OPK is a little darker and tomorrow my temp will have raised and I will have ovulated. Anyone fancy having a look at my chart and giving me some input on what they think's happening :flower:


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I was the same with expressing. :(

Ickle I sure hope it's O. Did you take anything to move it forward?

Mrs MM fx for + opk. To me that's pretty much a pos. I never get really dark ones. Get dtd!!! 

Frer bfn this am. No more testing. Just waiting on af. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Dani ... DTD yesterday morning, last night and this morning :rofl: had no idea I was ovulating ... I just really wanted :sex: :lol:

:hugs: Dani, I hope you get your :bfp: 

What's everyone else up to today? X


----------



## Dani Rose

Yay that's awesome :) fx x


----------



## ickle pand

No I didn't take anything Dani. I've started taking CoQ10 but I only started that on Thursday so that couldn't have done much. Must just be the weightloss and no diclofenac in my system. 

MMM really wanting sex is a sign of ov for me so it all sounds good :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I was thinking the diclofenac. It changed me too in the sense af came quickly after stopping and a week earlier than norm. Next O was early and was bfp so fx for you! 

I also thought about O making u super horny so sounds promising ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that is exciting Dani. I feel like we've got a fighting chance now. I almost want to put off starting IVF for a few months just so we can try naturally a few more times. I'm not sure if they let you do that. Although it must happen with the amount of offshore workers in Aberdeen.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm pretty sure if you said you wanted a break for a few months they'd have to respect that, maybe even say not ttc just need a few months but schedule ivf for a date a few months away. That you want to do it but have a few family things coming up that you want to be stress free for or holidays etc. X


----------



## ginny83

when are you due to start IVF ickle?

maybe you'll end up having a bit of a wait between your first appointment and when the real action starts anyway?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree ickle. Just ask if you can defer it a few month and say your not ready just yet. When are you booked in for? Got some terrible O pains! Determined not to take any paracetamol or anything :( x


----------



## Lozdi

I had a hard time breastfeeding my first, never seemed to have enough flow then my nipples gave me utter hell. I read recently that pethidine as pain relief in labour can interfere with bf'ing, and I had that so maybe thats why I had trouble. I managed it for a few weeks before the sheer pain stopped me. With my second it was so easy, so so easy. Nipples didn't hurt, no latching issues, no flow issues- BUT, my milk flow stopped rather suddenly when he popped his first tooth! It was as if my boobs got scared of being bitten and my milk just went pretty quickly. I managed 6 months though, and was sad when my flow stopped. My mum bf'd my youngest brother til he was about 2 and a half and it was funny by the end he would come over sit on her lap and ask 'Bunnon?' Which was his word for bosom :haha:

Even if you only manage the first few feeds with booby juice then its very good for baby. I get upset when I see women blaming themselves or feeling bad if they don't manage to bf for long or at all.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true Dani. Hopefully this is my cycle and I won't need it at all :)

We're currently on the NHS waiting list Ginny but we're due to go back to the clinic in July to see if my weight is down enough (which it is :)). I'm not 100% sure when we'll be at the top of the list but it was roughly 18 months long when we were put on it on last March.


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle maybe they can sort of swap your place with someone further down on the list? Would give you some extra TTC time without putting you right to the bottom. I don't know if they would do it, but it might be worth asking about.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think they must be able to, all sort of things must come up in people's lives while they're waiting that long. Waiting until Jan would be great. I'll worry about it nearer the time though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ickle I bet you don't even need the appointment in July :D xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Im feeling a bit mixed up at the moment :wacko: the woman over the road had her baby last week. We've never been great friends or anything but say hello in the street, take parcels in etc. Anyway a few weeks before my scan we were stood chattin and she said she was PG and waiting for the gender scan I told her I was too and I was waiting for the dating scan. We had our scan on the 23rd and had a party planned for Thomas' birthday on 25th which they were invited too. I ended up cancelling the party and hubby went and explained why. She sent a bunch of flowers over a few days later and offered to help if I needed anything. I want to send her a bunch of flowers and a card but firstly I don't know if she ha a boy or girl (for the card) and secondly I don't know if I will be able to cope if she invites me in. 

Sorry for waffling on and it probably sounds stupid but I just dunno what to do x


----------



## Dani Rose

Could you just send flowers via the florist saying congrats on the new arrival? That way you send something but don't have to face her?

The longer you leave it though the harder it can get. Once you visit the first time I'm sure you won't feel the same again. But that's just me x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just done an OPK and it was negative. The top one was this morning on CD10 at 10.30am. Second one is from 3pm. So I think the signals been sent. Will be tracking my temp from now on. 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/b2ee6972.jpg

Thanks Dani. I think I might just grin and bear it. I've got to get used to it I suppose :shrug: x


----------



## Dani Rose

I had to do it yday. My BFFs boy was 4 days old. Was actually really nice to cuddle him. I'm sure once there you will be glad to get it out the way x


----------



## ickle pand

MMM - I actually find babies easier to deal with than bumps so hopefully it'll be the same for you. Mind you I haven't seen my friends baby who was due a couple of weeks after ours was yet but I think that's down to be being really unsociable this year.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MMM: I'd say the same as Dani. Just get it out of the way. Actually for me it was easier than I thought. Despite my sadness, I just realised that me loosing my baby had nothing to do with other people having theirs. I don't how I did it, but I managed to seperate the 2 events in my heads. That does take away my pain, but at the same time I can be happy for other people. I also think that being sad or resentful (event if we dont mean to be) will not bring back our baby, nor will it make me feel better. Hope you manage to find your own way to cope. 

Ickle: really hope you won't need that appointment!!

Breastfeeding topic: ds1 I managed only 2 weeks of bf'ing. I was so sad I could do more. Ds2 I'm glad he breastfed until 23 months old. Even now (he'll be 3 in July) he's looking for it and likes to give it a cuddle from times to times. 

Hi everyone, it seems I missed a lot in just few hours! ;-)

Afm: still waiting to O (if I do)... So nothing really interesting happening here...


----------



## ginny83

Lozdi - I had pethidine too! Maybe it's all related - who knows! Never want pethidine again though, I felt like I was on another planet!! At one point I even thought my midwife was trying to make me have a "slient birth" like something from scientology! lol funny looking back on it though

Oh and I love hearing how people who had trouble bfing their first have gone on to have positive experiences with other children :)

Ickle - I bet you won't need that appointment either ;)


----------



## elm

The first month was probably the hardest bf'ing for me (also had horrible pethadine :( ) jaundice, dehydration, thrush, tongue tie (ended up in hospital) he self weaned when I was pregnant last time (at 3 years, he hadn't really been feeding properly before that though) I didn't set out to feed a toddler but there was no reason to stop! Respect for everyone that did some / expressed / tried - it's proper hard sometimes especially when you don't get the right support x

:yipee: for crosshairs ickle - hope you catch that egg x

MMMoo I would count that opk as a + as part of it is as dark as the control line? Hope you catch the egg too!! Hope it goes ok dropping the flowers off too, you don't have to go in if you don't want to - you could say dh is waiting for you or whatever x

Dani :hugs: sorry for the bfn :( Hope if af has to arrive it gets on with it x


----------



## kelly1973

Ickle i bet you dont need that appointment xxxxx

Hi ladies hope your all well xxxxxxx


----------



## elm

:wave: hi Kelly, are you gearing up for baby making? :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How you doing elm? Good I hope!

How you doing Kelly? Are you prepping for ovulation? 

I didn't breast feed any of mine. With Caitlin I intended to do the first feed as a breast feed but I was so shattered after being up for 36 hours and having has pethedine I didn't do it. With Thomas I had no desire to do it at all. I personally believe that everyone has choices and my choices worked for us. Caitlin and Thomas are both normal for their age (apart from
Thomas being a shortie like me and hubby) they aren't underweight, overweight, have behavioural problems etc x


----------



## debzie

Evening ladies.

Congratulations elm wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months. 

Missmoo I too find bumps harder to deal with than babies except one that would all but shares my due date from my second loss, I see that baby daily but when he smiles I cant but coo at him. Hope its not too bad hun. Yeah for postive OPK too nice and early.

Speaking of which Ickle well done on the normal ovulation date, I loved mine a few cycles ago. Chart looks good and I do agree with ff. happy tww.

Hi everyone else sorry my memory is crap tonight due to working shifts sooo tired. 

I had some good news today, thanks to that unfortunate accident a few days ago where a chopper carrying guys off shore had to make an emergency ditch into the sea, OH is not now going away until Wednesday. This means a few more days trying to get boys in the barracks. Probably will not be enough but it may give me some hope for this cycle after all. I love fate sometimes.


----------



## MightyMom

We BFed immediately. The nurses said whenever I wanted to give them DD I could and I was like "Are you kidding? This is great!" Didn't even notice the doctor stitching me up I was so happily preoccupied with BFing.
We BFed until 12 months. Had a hell of a go at 6 days, almost gave up. But from what I have heard, EVERYONE gets to day 6 and wants to quit. If you can make it over the hump, it gets easier and less painful. I went to a LC who helped me fix my latch. I was amazed I could BF without pain. So glad we chose to BF. It was right for us.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi elm Hi mrs mmm sure am 2 or 3 days to go kinda daunted wish i could dtd as much as you ladies thats never guna happen just hope the one time i do do it works xxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

fingers xed debz xx

i struggle to be around bumps but love being around babys


----------



## debzie

Kelly hun dont be down on yourself it only takes once. Look at Mrskg on the other thread only dtd a few times days before ov and she is up the duff. x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with debz Kelly. With my angel baby hubby and I only DTD once and caught the egg with it!! :wacko: x


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

That's good Debzie. Get BDing!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Great opk MMM - looks like bd was covered!! I was also worse with bumps than babies although still found then difficult.

Kelly - my 1st pg was only one night as we hadn't dtd either side of that night for at least a week.

Debz - glad you get a few extra days to grab those swimmers and maybe this is a month you ov early (going by your charts sometimes you ov 13-15).

Elm- love the new ticker!! Hope you are okay.

Hi ummi, emum, faye, mohini, loz, mrsmig, dani, and all the others. My memory for names was bad before pg, its worse now sorry.

afm -I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow (inc NT) slightly apprehensive about the NT result. Mw at the hospital last week said I might be in the high risk category due to my age. Otherwise had a nice day cooking, making homemade bacon and lentil soup and rice pudding. Yum.


----------



## debzie

Really hope so ladies. 

Pink good luck for tomorrow. Will be stalking.


----------



## Dani Rose

Debzie my brothers exs sisters boyfriend was the pilot on that chopper and it was on way to my BFFs brothers rig! Small world x


----------



## Dani Rose

Pink gl tomo! 

I thanked posts as a like earlier just incase you wonder lol.

Lying in bed. Sharp tingles in boobs, feel sick, sore tummy. Dh asked why my boobs so big. Probs all af related or I'm sick. Booooo


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for today Pink. Will be stalking your journal :)

Dani - one of my best mates was on the lifeboat that picked the guys up from the liferaft. Aberdeen is such a small city lol! 

AFM - Got a high temp this morning but I kept waking up during the night and it took me ages to get to sleep for some reason so FF has moved my ov day to CD 15. I got strong ov pains the day before though so that seems more likely to me but who knows.


----------



## elm

My last pregnancy was from only doing it once too :) 

Up at 6am after ds waking and crying in the night - think it's going to be a long poxy day :( Was starving so I had to get up (I'm liking any symptom that comes along), just had a yogurt that's made me a bit :sick: :happydance: ! (won't be having another though!!).

Good Luck with your scan today pink, hope everything goes really well xxx

(is everyone planning to have a 1st tri scan? I'm 70% not having one unless there's bleeding or something at the moment) 

Happy Monday! :flower:


----------



## Chele78

Good luck with the scan today, Pink! We'll all be eager to hear how it went.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for today pink. 

:hugs: elm Im loving all the symptoms. As for the 1st tri scan I won't be having one either like you unless I'm bleeding. 

How's everyone today? 

Not sure if temping is working for me. I'm up at all sorts of times because of the little ones. I had a temp at 5.45am the other morning, then 7am, then 6.30am :wacko: surely all the different times can't be accurate? But I suppose they were all literally just when I woe up from a deep sleep x


----------



## ickle pand

Elm - I'll definitely be having one. The thought of having a MMC scares the hell out of me too much to not to. Why wouldn't you get one, if you don't mind me asking? Would you just use a Doppler to listen to the hb?

MMM - I set my alarm for the same time everyday, even weekends so that my temps are as accurate as possible. I just got back to sleep straight after. There is a temp corrector on the data tab in FF, I use it I'd there's any that are outwith half an hour of my normal time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I set my alarm for 7am but as I say sometimes the LO's are up at stupid times :( Like the 5.30am DS was crying to go the toilet (didn't go himself for some reason) 6.30am this morning DD woke us up. Will have a look for that now thank you.

I used a doppler last time from around 10 weeks and couldn't find a heartbeat people just kept saying it's hard to find ... obviously it was because baby had died. I will just be using my doppler from around 8/9 weeks x


----------



## debzie

Yeah for ov ickle hope Ff doesnot change its mind again. funny you were on about that crash the other day. 

Dani it certainly is a small world. He was due to fly out from hull but its the same company that do the lifts onto the rig there so they have suspended some flights until its looked into. 

Elm great symptoms. With my history of mmcs I will be having early scans. 

Pink thinking of you hun. Good luck. 

Missmoo thing half an hour diesnot make much difference but just check on the ff adjuster.


----------



## ginny83

I'll definately be getting the 12 week scan and I'll probably ask for a dating scan at 7 weeks if I'm not offered it.

I also think I'm going to get a doppler - although I hate the thought of stressing myself with it. It was at my 12 week scan I got the bad news even though I had had a scan at 9 weeks where it was all fine, so I think I'm going to be a bit crazy until I get past 12 weeks.

Pink - good luck with the scan! can't wait to see some pics x

Ickle - I think your chart looks great! Looks like you've bedded at the right times too for an O on CD15 :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How are you Debz? Fingers crossed that you manage to catch the egg this month with DH not going till Wednesday! 

I would like a scan around 8/9 weeks but doubt I'll be offered one as it was my first MMC ... suppose I will wait and see how worried I am :shrug: x


----------



## Dani Rose

I wasn't wanting an early scan next time as doesn't change outcome but now I'm over the rawness of the mc I like that I have a pic of my bean. My baby will stay in my heart forever and my DD asks to see it sometimes. We talk about how it was sick and didn't hibernate long enough and she will talk to it *sniff*

My new specialist is making me get monitored/scanned early and throughout so I will take whatever I can get and hope for the best.

I've a really crampy back/body but feel like my tummy might be off so maybe that x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the ticker Elm. I'm still too nervous to get one. I shall be having a scan.


----------



## Chele78

Elm, I don't think I'll be offered an early scan, as I "only" had one mc. Part of me would like to see reassurance that everything is ok, but on the flip side I don't think it would stop any and all fears. So going to just stay positive. I'm hoping to have my scan around 11 weeks though so we can feel better about telling my inlaws when we see them in person that week.

MMM, I never adjusted my temps, and had varied waking times in past cycle due to being in hospital and having surgery and not sleeping properly, but as long as I took it on waking after at least three hours, it didn't make that big of a difference. Certainly still made the pattern clearly decipherable, check my chart if you like.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend, as always we were doing stuff in the house, trying to sort out the insane kitchen and making a plan of how we can save for this extension asap, the kitchen is small and totally impractical, I cant wait till we can get it done ;0) 

I would DEF get an early scan, although as we are with a FS it is offered as soon as you get a BFP and then also again shortly afterwards to date it and check on progress. If you are worried about it I would definitely as at least it will put your mind to rest! 

In the brief moment of sun I stepped outside to see that our garden has turned into a jungle, all this rain and focusing on the house, has meant that has been totally ignored ;0( We have a huge jubilee party on the 4th too, for supperclub, I desp need to get out there and start hacking it down. We spent the day planning our supperclub menu yesterday, really excited by it ... here it is in case you want to have a nose:

Somerset Pimms
****************
Pea and Mint Foam
****************
Parmesan Crisp cases with a goats cheese mousse
****************
Sweet Tomato and mozzarella towers with a basil pesto
***************
Citrus marinaded salmon with a confit of orange, caviar and a pea shoot coulis
***************
King Prawns with an avocado salsa
***************
Cheesy quail scotch eggs with tomato salsa
**************
Manchester Eggs, black pudding and quail scotch eggs
**************
Asparagus tips with crispy pancetta
*************
Rib of lamb with bean and rosemary cassulet
************
Somerset pork belly bites
************
Earl grey sorbet
************
Lavender mousse with honeycomb and blackberry sauce 
************
Champagne and strawberries
************
Chocolate truffle tarts
************
Whipped Brie with tellicherry pepper and baby mache
***********
Expresso pots
***********
Salted Truffles
***********
Penny tankards

Doing these def gives us something to focus on which is fun and we love ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

OMG - that all sounds amazing Faye! I definitely need to up my game cookingwise. I'm planning on having a few friends over after the diet and making buffet style food because I've really missed cooking. I might pick your brains for ideas :)

When people are speaking about first tri scans, do they mean the 12 week scan or any before that? I'm going to push for 1 before the 12 week scan, but if the NHS won't oblige, I will probably end up getting one done privately.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye that sounds amazing. I want to come!! Regarding these scans, I'm saying I will be having one but that's providing I get as far as 12 weeks for my dating scan. Even though I've had 2 losses they wouldn't offer me a reassurance scan. As the weeks tick by I'm feeling ok about it all but I did last time and it suddenly stopped at 10 weeks. An early scan isn't going to make me feel any better about the possibility of that happening anyway. I have my booking appointment (early) next Monday so I shall see. If the midwife offers me an early scan I may take it but not if I have to miss my 12 week scan. I probably won't be having the NT scan.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ickle and Mrs Miggins - We really love doing it, and are planning to open a pop up restaurant in September, very exciting, happy to talk food always ... 10 weeks and counting to my holiday though, less eating and ALOT more running required! 

Its awful they dont offer earlier scans as standard, I guess its a time and resource issue for the nurses, but it would set so many peoples' minds at rest ;0( 

FF detected my OV eventually, but I actually think I oved at the weekend as had sore boobs and felt a bit sick, confusing but at least I ov'ed xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good news Faye. Forgive me for being forgetful are you using clomid at the moment?
Oh and I'm checking out train fares to Bristol!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for ovulation Faye.

Sounds fun Mrs M ... what are you heading to Bristol for?

I've just been over to the house over the road and they were lovely, took some flowers and 2 little suits for the baby, had a little chat then came home. Wasn't as bad as I though tbh x


----------



## fayewest

ps How far are you along Mrs Miggins? xx


----------



## fayewest

No worries at all Mrs Miggins, this thread moves so fast, its hard to keep up. I am using Clomid but have been ill this cycle so think that must have thrown my days out ;0( 

What are you heading to Bristol for, such a fab place, although I am biast! xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm heading to Bristol for Faye's scram when she opens up to the public!! Lol! I'm 6+4. I really should get that ticker I'm such a scaredy cat. I never even dared do a digi.


----------



## fayewest

Yay! The restaurant will be in Frome, Somerset, so def worth a visit, its a beautiful little town ;0) 

I think I might be too scared to add a ticker or change my status, I understand how hard that must be, I am sure this time around it will be totally fine and you'll get to hear a lovely HB in a few weeks xx


----------



## fayewest

ps ... here is a link to the supperclub we currently run, and spend all our time planning and trying out recipes for:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Old-Bakery-Supper-Club/135808093153717

Next stop, is the pop up restaurant open for the public ;0)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

For some reason I though Faye was from the US :dohh: :lol: Lovely menu there Faye! Wish I lived closer!

:hugs: Mrs M I agree with Faye, you will get to hear the lovely HB in a few weeks. You don't have to have a ticker if you don't want to x


----------



## ickle pand

Glad it went ok MMM. I'm sure she really appreciates the gesture knowing what you've been through. 

How about getting a ticker at 7 weeks Mrs Mig, then you've got a few days to psyche yourself up? Maybe one of the CTP ones that just say how long ago you found out you were pregnant and how far along you are would be less scary that the ones from the bump.

ETA - I hope you don't feel like I'm pushing you to get a ticker before you're ready. Just thought of a couple of suggestions that might make it easier for you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Faye I've liked the page :thumbup: the food on there looks AMAZING!!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I would love a ticker. I want the lovely fruity one. Maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mummy Moo ;0) We are currently writing a cookbook too, it is wonderful to have something to focus on when all this gets too hard! Plus we need to get as much finished now, as there will be no time for anything, when we have a lovely fat baby to look after ;0) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good for you Mmm that must have been tough for you to do. I'm sure your neighbour really appreciated the gesture and will understand how difficult it was for you to do. 
Ickle I may do...that's a plan. I'm still very wary of wanting to get past the 10 week mark when I lost my last one. Due date tomorrow incidentally. A friend from post natal group who got pregnant just after me last time had her baby girl the other day. I've not been brave enough to contact her yet.


----------



## fayewest

ps ... I agree MMM, it must have been really hard, well done for being so strong, and thoughtful!


----------



## ickle pand

Well maybe pick 10 weeks as your date then Mrs Mig and if everything's ok then, then put up your fruity ticker lol. Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Faye - It'll be fun to have a baby to cook for. I can't wait for that! I nearly bought a BLW cookbook the other day :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh I adored weaning. Annabel Karmels recipes are fab but I made up lots of my own. Before my head got caught up with my losses and ttc making baby food was something I fancied taking further.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I'm going mental looking at FF. I've done a chart overlay and pinned my current chart at me ovulating on CD14 rather than 15. Can you have a look and vote in the poll please? If it's too messy, let me know and I'll leave in the current chart and the average line.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That is so confusing ... I would vote but I don't have a clue what I'm voting for :lol: Hopefully someone else can help you out hun x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think it's 15.


----------



## ickle pand

Can I ask why you think that Mrs Mig? I'm not used to EWCM so I don't know when it's supposed to show up and I think that's what's throwing me off along with the ov pain on CD 14.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Because of the bigger temp rise I think. I'm no expert but the rise on day 14 seemed more like a normal fluctuation. But like I say its a very uneducated guess.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mmmmmm that menu is fab! Id love to open a pub/restaurant. I love to cook.

When pg I craved paella, made it from scratch - first time ever and omg it was awesome! I go through phases of cooking and not cooking. This week I'm making BBQ pulled pork as it's all I ate in Florida. I love it!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks Mrs Mig. I wish I could be sane when it came to my own chart lol!


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ickle - I agree with Mrs Miggins, although I am no expert as these things are very confusing to me, but thats more about the fact that I am so erratic, where as I think yours look really promising for day 15 xx


----------



## elm

Mrs Migg - I thought about the ticker and then decided I'm going to be positive, going to enjoy being pregnant how ever long it lasts :) Totally understand why you haven't yet, get one when you're ready x

I'll definitely have a scan if I'm worried about anything (like symptoms vanish) but I decided last time that I wasn't going to have the 12 week scan, I want to avoid as much medical intervention as I can and scans haven't been found to be safe. I wouldn't do anything if there were any abnormalities and having seen what my friends have gone through with their baby not expected to make it I'd rather spend the time I am pregnant enjoying it if something like that is going to happen. I quite like the thought of my baby being all peaceful and undisturbed in there :) (although having said that I expect I'll have a 20+ week scan as that can show important stuff that might need dealing with before or at birth). If I'm worried though I'll have one and don't think anyone is wrong for having as many scans as they need / want.

Faye that menu is amazing - I'd love to try the lavender mousse! Great that you ov'ed! :) Just 'liked' your supper club!

Glad you've done it MMMoo and it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be :hugs: well done x

Day 14 1/2 ickle?! I voted 15 (temp rise is better after 15) x


----------



## ginny83

The menu looks great!

I try and cook a "fancy" meal once a week, where we have a main and dessert where I get to try a new recipe or something special as a treat. 

I love making special toddler vesions of things for DS. Even better when he chooses my home made treats over junky stuff!

Ickle - I have only temped one month before and that's when I got my BFP so I'm not sure exactly how everything works, but I think it'd CD14/15. I don't get the overlay thing - it would be better if it just said what you're average O cycle day was


----------



## ginny83

Elm - I think that's a lovely thought about just trying to enjoy the pregnancy no matter what. Hopefully I'm calm like that if/when I'm pregnant again.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol @ 14 1/2 elm. I should stop stressing over it, it's only a day and it won't change when I test or anything. 

Ginny - FF said CD14 yesterday and is saying CD15 today so I'm asking people which of those 2 days they think it is. The overlay is just different charts from different cycles all laid on top of one another, centred on the ovulation days and coverlines, along with an average line. It is a bit confusing though if you're not used to FF. My average ovulation day is CD20 and the earliest it's happened before was CD17 so that's no help this time lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I just think its immense that you have ovulated early! I'm so excited about it!


----------



## ickle pand

It's so exciting! Although I'm now questioning everything I thought I knew about my cycle. Roll on testing day!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Elm ;0) 

Great that I have ov'ed although we only :sex: on Thursday, and missed Friday/Saturday so I hope I didnt miss it. After 2 weeks of non stop :sex: Mr P was on strike and I was getting chronic pains, if I am honest I thought I was just about due for AF

Fingers crossed


----------



## lindblum

ickle, i think cycle day 14... I'm no expert, but I think if the temp on cd7 were a bit lower it would push ovulation to cd14??? and also because of the ewcm.


elm, massive congratulations xx


----------



## Emum

Ickle, I think CD15 for ovulation too. It was a very clear thermal shift then, whereas at CD14 it was ambiguous. But as you say, one day makes no difference to when you will test and you seem to have BD's at the right times. fXd this is the month. Boo for CBFM not giving a peak though. I retired mine for that very reason. They seem to be too sensitive for their own good sometimes and given how much they cost, I'd like them to be more not less accurate than OPKs!

Faye, your menu looks amazing. I love to cook as well but couldn't dream of making any of that! Would definitely order it all in a restaurant though. Have never been to Frome but we like to go to Cornwall on holiday and sometimes break the journey overnight in Somerset, so will keep my eyes peeled for when you set up your restaurant :)

On BF/BLW - I loved breast feeding but due to circumstances beyond my control all 3 of mine were given formula in hospital, so were all technically mixed fed, though once they were home it was more breast than bottle. I didn't do extended feeding but again due to circumstances beyond my control rather than a conscious choice - no 1 I stopped at 4 months when I discovered I was pregnant again and my milk started to dry up, no 2 I stopped at 10 months as I became ill and needed medication not suitable for BFing mums, and no 3 at around 5 months when we discovered he was intolerant to breast milk and this was why he had been so ill as a young baby :(. BLW wasn't really talked about when no 1 and 2 were little and we did the Annabel Karmel puréed gunk to start. Edward was weaned early (at 4 month) due to his health problems so I initially started him on homemade gunk but he decided within a few weeks that this wasn't for him and tucked into what everyone else was having. Watching a 5 month old baby tackle steak and chips with no teeth was worth seeing, but he did manage really well, and aged 2 he eats most things with enjoyment.

Well done MMM for braving the newborn. I unexpectedly had to do the same this morning as I was at a mother and toddler group and met a friend who announced her pregnancy the week I miscarried (she didn't and doesn't know about that) and was asked to hold her 8 week old bundle while she attended to the toddler. Which was lovely but bittersweet.

AFM, SMEP went out the window yesterday as both I and DH were feeling rotten. But I have a smiley OPK today so I hope he will be feeling better when he gets home. I'm still not feeling great, and am in fact a bit peed off I'm not pregnant, as I wouldn't mind feeling nauseous with a headache if I were!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I'm just back from a quick trip to Boots where I got a pack of 5 FRER's for £17.99. Quite chuffed with that. It's a good job DH doesn't know how much I spend on HPT's lol!

The traditional weaning vs BLW is another emotional issue, that doesn't really have a right or wrong answer but for me it just seems easier and I'm lazy lol!

I'm going to lay out all my CBFM sticks tonight and see if there's any changes. I'll take pics.


----------



## debzie

Ickle I too go with cd 15 I stopped temping for the self same reason I would stress too much. I still cannot accurately pinpoint ov day but know af is due 15 days after my first positive opk. Or second peak. My cm Cp gives a good indication as do my dreams. I usually have really x rated dreams gearing up to ov. 

Faye loving that menu I love cooking. 

Well done mismoo. 

Lots of positive opks lady few days looks like we have a few heading into the tww together hope I'm not far behind or I have no chance. 

Emum I'm a bit fed up today at not being pregnant I'm seeing bumps everywhere today.


----------



## fayewest

Debzie and Emum, sorry you are feeling a bit down today ;0( It does come on certain days doesnt it, I had a day like that last week when I realised I should be 8 months pregnant now ;0( 

We will get there, it will be our turn soon x


----------



## Lozdi

Fili has some good news! She is almost 5 weeks pregnant. Good progression on tests! I have a feeling this one is the one, the much awaited and very much deserved sticky stubborn not going anywhere for 9 months mini Fili! :happydance:

Ickle your cycle might change for good now, what with the weightloss and stoppage of mean meds. :happydance: bfp...just round the corner!

What is traditional weaning? For me, weaning has been something that occurs when the milk starts to lessen, and took no conscious effort on my part. If it had been up to me I would have BF for much longer, but my milk goes when it goes. Stubborn boobs!


----------



## ginny83

For me it's hearing about age gaps that gets me down. 

We wanted a 2 year age gap (they would have been 21 months apart), I guess there's still a chance we might not be that far off if we're lucky in the next few months.


----------



## Lozdi

And now I'm reading her journal and see you all know this already! :haha::blush:


----------



## Lozdi

ginny83 said:


> For me it's hearing about age gaps that gets me down.
> 
> We wanted a 2 year age gap (they would have been 21 months apart), I guess there's still a chance we might not be that far off if we're lucky in the next few months.

I have 3 years between my sons, and with the mmc pregnancy, I felt the age gap would have been just right (4ish years). Now I'm looking at an almost 5 year age gap, but its ok. You have to try not to get hung up on age gap- you may drive yourself bonkers with it. There was 7 years between me and my oldest little brother! That actually worked quite well because we did not need the same type of attention. I'm not saying you will have a 7 year gap- my dad and my brothers' dad are different, so it wasn't a ttc thing, more like a mum thought she would only have me then met someone else years later. Whatever the age gap, your kids will either fight like mad or get on like a house on fire and it'l have more to do with personality than age. Me and my oldest brother are very similar in certain ways, and he never wound me up, even when he was a toddler and I was 9. My boys fight like cat and dog half 3 quarters of the time, but they are soooo different in their personalities! Oldest is easily wound up...and youngest is a master of winding people up! :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Faye: you're in the 2WW now... Good luck and lots of patience!
Your menu looks great I think i'm gonna a train ticket too ;-)

MrsM: I just realised you had HPT+ on your ticker. H&H 9 months if I haven't said it before. 

MMM: that's good, it's a one step at a time thing. We won't forget our babies but we will be able to move on at some point. Hopefully. 

Early scan: I would like to ask for one, just for reassurance. I know it won't prevent anything from happening, but it can either let me know in advance if something goes wring or put my heart at rest for a while. If I cant get it on the NHS then I'll go private. And if I'm not stressed then it can only be good for baby and the rest of the family. 

Haven't had time to read everything (just back from my son's ice skating lesson and I had a go with my lil one. I havent been on ice skates for 15 years!!), but I'll be back later and say hi to everyone.


----------



## ickle pand

Loz traditional weaning is where you spoon feed puree's and runny food whereas baby led weaning, you give the baby pieces of food to eat, or a preloaded spoon of yoghurt or something and they feed themselves so they pretty much eat the same food as you early on (obviously you need to reduce the salt etc though). I'm not an expert on it but I think that's the gist.


----------



## ickle pand

Has anyone heard from Pink yet today? I'm waiting to hear how her scan went.


----------



## Lozdi

Thanks Ickle. My boys kind of got interested in normal food around 6 months, so I guess it was baby led. We only bothered with the jars of purree if on a day out, the rest of the time its what we eat but unseasoned. Apart from the usual trying not to eat phases, they do really well. 

Scatter brain here forgot its scan day for Pink! *Stalks thread waiting for news*


----------



## Emum

Fab news about fili. I don't read anyone's journal (sorry!) so am always glad for news of old friends. 

Will be keeping fingers crossed for pink. Its only a few days since her last scan though so hopefully that's not needed. If we get our BFP yes I'll be having a scan at 7 weeks and again at 12 weeks for reassurance. I don't use the NHS for maternity care though so have the luxury of choice on the subject. 

On age gaps I have a big one between 2 and 3 because it took us nearly 2 years to conceive no 3, so there is 7 years between them, but that has been fine. If I conceived soon, there'd still be more than 3 years between 3 and 4 too which isn't what I wanted but babies come when they are ready I have come to understand.


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Has anyone heard from Pink yet today? I'm waiting to hear how her scan went.

i was wondering this too - i hope everything went well :flower:

Baby led weaning is basically baby feeling them self without the interference of the parent. usually things like carrot sticks etc... to start with. traditional weaning is pureés and spoon feeding :)

we done a little of both - more so BLW and we have an awesome eater here, and she is amazing with a fork and spoon now too :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

just a quick one, copied from journal. Just going for tea but will be back later to read through everyone post.

Scan went really well. Baby smartie cooperated for the first little while (enough to get one NT scan, they prefer 2) but then kept flipping over and showing off the spine. It was amazing to see he/she move so much.

Scan pic ok, had to pay £1 per photo which was shock (although maybe expected) after getting them free from EPU.

I am getting the combined screening, NT and blood and should hear back within 10-14days whether high/low risk. I asked what the measurement of the NT was - 1.3mm which I know is good but I'll have to wait for the bloods etc so still a scary wait (as google has brought up lots of scary stories, argh why do we do it)


----------



## Lozdi

Hello baby Smartie :flower: My NT measurement was 1.6mm. I didn't spend a single minute worrying about my nt results- as even a high risk result can be false. Would you have an amnio if it came back as high risk? I wouldn't thats why I didn't let it bother me, only agreed to the NT scan so I could have my 12/13 week scan otherwise they would have taken the date from the 8w5d one and I wanted to check Baby was on track. 

Lovely to hear Smartie was flipping around, its amazing isn't it watching them dance about in there before you can feel it. It used to be 2 quid a picture at my local hospital but they didn't charge me this time. Nor did they at the epau but I donated there instead, only a tenner as thats all I had spare but felt I couldn't go without donating something as they were so good to me in those early weeks, letting me have a scan without a gp referral.

Enjoy tea! :flower:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pink: that's fantastic! Love the pic! I cant be happy enough! Just forget about the scary stories and STOP googling!

BLW: just like Pichi, we did a bit of both (firet time I started was when ds2 was 5 months old and he started crying when he saw his dad was eating an orange! So Inthought that was the right time and made him suck in some pieces of orange,) but I also used what I cook for the rest of the family less the seasoning and pureed or mashed it. Gave him a spoon and fork as soon as he asked for it


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho and my hospital charged me £4 each pic!! The doctor let me have a third one free though.


----------



## pichi

1.3mm is good Pink - mine was 1.7mm - apparently anything up to 2.8mm is fine so we're all way below that :flower:

£4 for a pic! that's mad!


----------



## fayewest

Yay PINK!!!! Lovely little smartie xx


----------



## fayewest

AMAZING news about Filli!!!! x


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's such awesome news Pink! So glad you got to see baby smartie flipping around and having a grand time!! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Awwww Pink love the pic!!! 

I did BLW with DS, loved it! At 6 months old he ate a full xmas dinner all by himself! Turkey, carrots, pots etc... He rocked it! At about 4 months old he used to scream for my toast/bagel and I let him hold it and sook it, I never got it back! He refused spoons and I felt like I was force feeding him so we took the allowing him to lead route and he has a great relationship with food, unlike DD who was spoon fed... will be BLW again once we get there x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I tried both but DD wasn't keen on finger food. She adored my cooking though and so I went through the stages of baby rice/puréed fruit and veg/ blended purees/ textured dishes, curries, stews, etc. She is more fussy now she is a toddler but I can't complain. Her favourite food is olives, strange child. 
Major wobble today, I was lying on the floor playing with her and she tripped over and landed with both hands heavily on my stomach and winded me. Higher than my belly button but I'm a bit scared.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That looks like I've ignored Pinks post about her scan, I had already answered on her journal! Fab fab news though and the NT measurement sounds great. I have never had one I always refuse them so I don't have any point of reference but going from what the others say it sounds perfect.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsM: hope you'll be ok. Ther shouldn't be a problem you said it was above your beloy button. But I do understand why you are worried though. Try to take it easy. *huggs*


----------



## debzie

Yeah pink.great news I still think that is a blue smartie in there. so chuffed for you.

Mrsm miglet will be fine well cushioned behind your pelvic bone at the moment. 

I had a really sicky dd any lumps and she would projectile vomit like the exorcist bad memories. So no blw here.


----------



## Dani Rose

I got kicked by a stroppy toddler right on my belly and bean was ok. That isn't what caused my MMC. Don't worry the nurse told me even when I fell the day the HB stopped that it wasn't that :( I still blame it though x


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig -I know you haven't and wouldn't think that, I sometimes feel I leave you out when speaking on here but that's only because I have said it to you already!!

I am learning so much from you guys. I had never heard of BLW etc. I feel as if I know nothing!! Just going back to reread.


----------



## pichi

you learn things as you go Pink. i as your baby grows so does your perspective of things etc... i never would have thought of BLW before but, it just seemed to happen naturally. I always wondered how i'd know when to start foods, how to teach her to speak and walk etc... but it is like it's all built in!


----------



## pinksmarties

So many pages to read!!

ickle - I think cd15 too but I can see why it initially put cd14. I think the bigger temp rise from 14 to 15 was more indicative of ov.

MMM - glad it wasn't too bad seeing the baby, hopefully it will get easier if you see them out and about. I did adjust my temp as my waking was sometimes erratic due to the temping!!

faye - your menu is making my mouth water. I'll be on the train with mrsmig!! Finger crossed you caught the egg.

elm/ginny - how are you both today?

Chele - I was lucky to get my scans after 2. I can understand the limitations on the service, working within it as I do, that it is not possible for everyone to get a scan but sometimes it feels so unfair that some people play the system while the 'good' ones go without.

Debzie - are you managing to stock those boys up? Really hope that egg goes early this week. :hugs: for seeing bumps everywhere some days are worse than others.

emum - yay for smiley, hope you both feel better, think of it as comfort sex. It is easier to put up feeling ill when you know its for a good reason. Fingers crossed you feel really ill again very soon. (I hope you know what I mean there!!)

ummi - I haven't been on skate for year either, not that I plan to any time soon but it is fun. £4 thats outrageous!

Loz - I thought you knew about fili - sorry hun. With regards age gaps I am not sure if there is a good gap or not. There is only just over 2.5 years between the three of us (me, sister brother) and we fought a lot, well my sister did, and my brother still got all the best bits being the youngest. My sister has 6 years between her 2 but they still have their fallings out.

Hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks pichi!

Forgot to say my EDD changed to 22nd Nov (my Granddads birthday) as scan was measured at 12+4 but I am not going to change my ticker.


----------



## Emum

Advice girls, if anyone is still on.

Smiley OPK this afternoon. Just said to OH that I am off for a bath and shall I run one for him when I have finished and he replied that he has work to do before he comes up and is also still feeling a bit rough. So what's the best surreptitious way to entice him to DTD when he does come up :)


----------



## hopeithappens

sooooo happy for fili!!!!

Pink - love the scan pink, im thinkin blue smartie 2 lol will u b finding out? £1 4 a pic i wish lol our hospital charges £3 a pic, ive got my nt scan tomorrow afternoon as my scan 2 weeks ago they couldnt do it as he/she was the tiniest bit 2small

hi every1 ickle, ummi, emum, debzie, kelly, mrs m, mrs mmm, loz, faye, dani, elm sorry if i missed anyone

feeling a bit sad as i was going to keep and use the pram i had for ds which my mam bought for us, but 1 of my friends is selling a lovely silver cross which i want so have decided to sell mine and buy hers as its also smaller and more practical but feel awful as it was my mam who bought us it but i checked and she doesnt mind lol

i shoudnt even be sitting here but im sooo tired and got sooo much to do i dont want to move lol i still need to wash my hair tidy up get my clothes sorted for tomorrow, ohs auntie unfortunatly died last wknd she had cancer and was slowly getting better but the tumour ruptured a main artery in her stomach and nothing cd b done :( so its her funeral tomorrow morning, then ive got my scan in the afternoon, going to be a weird day, i dont know whats going on the past few months 1st my friends mam died suddenly, then my grandma died, then ohs auntie died, then a woman i work with her dad died last wk, im not liking it


----------



## fayewest

Emum - I think men are really visual and find it hard to turn down anything sexy, like nice underwear and a little dressing up/dancing around, I could go further but don't want to offend or embarrass ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - I am sure that it will be absolutely fine ;0) 

I had a super weird dream last night, like an ovarian prodding, so hard and uncomfortable, exactly like when I was pregnant ;0( . At a time I wasnt sure if it was real or not, I hate those sorts of dreams. Really wish I was xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Sexy undies emun works every time


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Now Faye I was about to say all that stuff would never work for me! My OH would be mortified if I put on some sexy undies and danced. I have never felt comfortable with all the traditional methods of seduction really. Maybe a candle or two but in my experience a few drinks is the best way. Says a lot about me and my OH :blush:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sexy undies always works (sometimes I feel a bit clichéd doing it) but it gets the response but then I know that is what he likes. A few drinks won't hurt either.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - I find a nice kiss that leads on to a snog helps. Could you put on some body butter or something and get him to do your back for you? A few well placed moans at his massaging would help too. Not too in your face since its a school night. 

AFM - nothing new here. I've calmed down about my chart now. Thanks for all the opinions :) DH is pleased as punch tonight because he has 1 last weigh in next week and he's finished. He can go back and get weighed for free whenever he feels like and if he finds he's put on weight, he can buy food packs again to lose it. I'm really proud of him but in jealous that I've still got at least another 12 weeks to go.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: i can imagine how difficult it must be. Just reminds me when I lost my mum 2 years ago (feels like yesterday though) I hope you'll be ok though. Let us know how the scan goes. And take those £3 with you and show a nice pic!

Emum: or because he'll be sooooo tired after working so hard, you could offer him a massage. Works every time ;-)

Ickle: we posted at the same time ;-) (had to edit my post) massage works both ways
About your diet: after reading your journal, I checked lighter life, when dh came home with some... Ice cream!!! Well, I guess I'll diet later then...


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Ummi! My DH used to do stuff like that with the best of intentions but he's learned not to buy me crap that I don't ask for because I'll eat it regardless. Well maybe I'd be ok now but I was definitely like that pre-diet.


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx ummi, ill def post a pic 4ya, so long as thats ok with every1 coz i dont wana b puttin it out there 4 every1 2 c wen theyre not having a nice time at min if that makes sense lol

so sorry bout ur mam, id b lost if anything happened to my parents, growing up i was a terror and me and my dad had plenty fall outs didnt c eye to eye on a lot of things but hes always been there 4me and obv my mam aswell an as much as i know at some point in my life theyre not going to b there, theres still that part that thinks theyre always gona b here


----------



## elm

Good luck for your scan hope, get some lovely pics! :D 

Emum, if the kiss doesn't work I'd say I was all restless and needed sex to get to sleep otherwise I'd just be keeping dp awake for hours ;)

:kiss: 

oh, blw'ing - love it!! ds's first food was spring onion :D


----------



## kristina1291

blah think im around ovulation time since im having some discharge..its only been a lil over a week is this normal?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Morning everyone

Ickle: yesterday he didn't bring any. Good! Cause I need to loose that weight. Actually I am quite an expert dieting, my pbl is keeping the weight down on the long term (and especially after babies). So I can loose between 11 to 30 kg but it all piles up :(
If it's not indiscreet, how does the lighter life diet costs? (they dont say anything on their website about the cost) I might give it go at least for a while to get me started. I am already on an exercise routine 2 hr/week atm. Looking forward to increase it, but I'd like to make I stay on the routine first. 

Elm: my LO just loves raw onions!!! When other kids cant stand it he cries if I dont hive him a piece when I' m cooking!!

Hope: dont worry it was 2 years ago. Still feel sad sometimes (especially that she was in France and I was here in the uk). Actually knowing what grieving feels like helped me to go through my m/c. I know that one day I'll be ok about it all and I wont just think about it all day long like I do atm. When my mum passed away I had the same question: when will I stop crying. But slowly you do stop. You cry less and less. I still cry sometimes (looking at some pics or stuff she made for the kids, when i was pregnant thinking she would not be there for that baby- which actually is for the best regarding that I've lost the baby). 
And me too I gave my parents a hard time when I was a teenager. But I'm glad I got to say sorry before she left us. 
Sorry for going on... I just feel like it's all related somehow. 

It's raining (again!!!) this morning. Cant wait to have a bit of sunshine and feel like summer time for a change.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi you are not going on. This place is a great outlet for grief, whatever form that grief takes. 
Kristina are you temping? 
Waiting to see what forms of seduction Emum used!
Morning all.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What a crap night :( had an argument with hubby and I slept on the sofa till 2am then came to be and DS woke up at 5.25am. Took my temp but know it was wrong because I still have cold and was breathing through my mouth and it was dry. Put DS back to bed and he was up again at 6.15am. I feel like a zombie :( hubby's burying his head in the sand and acting as though nothings wrong :grr: sorry for the whingy moany post. Looks to me like Linzlove is just going around posting on all the TTCAL threads and announcing her :bfp: very inconsiderate to be honest :nope: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs: Kelly. Hope you get things sorted with him soon. Next time make him kip on the sofa.


----------



## Emum

I reported her. I'm sure others will too and if she's done it more than one thread she might have posting privileges revoked for a while. Nasty selfish thing to do IMHO.

More details about operation BD later. :)


----------



## pichi

it must have been a successful operation going by that smile ;)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nice work agent E. :winkwink:
Perhaps Leinzlove thought she was giving everyone hope? She isn't a newbie so should know the drill. Anyway.


----------



## kelly1973

That confused me mrs migg when i read bout sleeping on sofa till i read back,bit confusing with two kellys hope you ladies are all ok xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Kelly. I hope you are ok, not spoken to you much lately. How's the lovely Clive?


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Nice work agent E. :winkwink:
> Perhaps Leinzlove thought she was giving everyone hope? She isn't a newbie so should know the drill. Anyway.

Ah but you don't understand ickle. Posters like Leinzlove are special. The rule about not posting BFPs is in place only to protect their feelings when TTC or after a loss. Their BFPs are so momentous that everyone would want to know about them even total strangers with their own crosses to bear. Or something ;)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum you make me smile. 
It's a funny day today. I think I mentioned yesterday it's my due date for my last pregnancy. This pregnancy should make that feel better but it makes me very, very scared of what might happen this time round. Last time it was my due date I'd had my second loss a month earlier so I just felt crap. This time I just daren't hope.


----------



## Emum

Hugs Mrs M. Look at it this way though. What you wanted was to have your forever second baby in your arms today. Once you found that had been taken from you, your second dream must have been to be pregnant again with a sticky bean, which we are all convinced you are. The worst case would be not to be pregnant at all and thankfully you aren't there. Be gentle with yourself today though. Are you working?


----------



## fayewest

I missed the Leinzlove comment and I am glad I did! 

Mrs Miggins - I hope today is ok for you , and that you are able to get through the day without too much upset, it must be so hard, but this bean is sticky! 

Emum - Good work on the seduction! 

I am bloody annoyed, just went to the doctors to get the results of my ecg to find out that they were not in yet, despite being told they were! What a waste


----------



## ickle pand

Had to do the multiquote thing because you lot chatted too much while I drove to work!



Ummi2boyz said:


> Ickle: yesterday he didn't bring any. Good! Cause I need to loose that weight. Actually I am quite an expert dieting, my pbl is keeping the weight down on the long term (and especially after babies). So I can loose between 11 to 30 kg but it all piles up :(
> If it's not indiscreet, how does the lighter life diet costs? (they dont say anything on their website about the cost) I might give it go at least for a while to get me started. I am already on an exercise routine 2 hr/week atm. Looking forward to increase it, but I'd like to make I stay on the routine first.
> 
> It's raining (again!!!) this morning. Cant wait to have a bit of sunshine and feel like summer time for a change.

I don't know if you've been thinking about the Total Plan or Lighter Life Lite but I'm doing total so I'll tell you about it. It's around £72 a week - £15 of which is for the group counselling and the rest is for your food. It depends what combination of packs you go for exactly how much you pay. You have to pay a joining fee of £15 when you start too, although they were doing it for free when I joined. You need a medical form signed by a doctor to start as well and most surgeries charge you for it as it's classed as a private medical. In our area it's £30. So it's quite a lot to start with.

I hope this doesn't come out wrong but it's not really a diet to start unless you're going to see it through. Obviously you're only eating the meal packs or if you're on lite you have meal packs plus the meal from what they tell you you can have, but there is a structured plan for maintaining your weight where you gradually add foods back into your diet. 

The counselling has been really great for me, I've learned so much about myself and my reasons for eating, so I think in the long term I'll have a much better chance of keeping the weight off. 

The weather is crazy just now we had sunshine here at lunchtime yesterday followed by really heavy rain and big hailstones. It's impossible to know what to wear!



Emum said:


> I reported her. I'm sure others will too and if she's done it more than one thread she might have posting privileges revoked for a while. Nasty selfish thing to do IMHO.
> 
> More details about operation BD later. :)

I reported her too. 



Emum said:


> Ah but you don't understand ickle. Posters like Leinzlove are special. The rule about not posting BFPs is in place only to protect their feelings when TTC or after a loss. Their BFPs are so momentous that everyone would want to know about them even total strangers with their own crosses to bear. Or something ;)

This made me smile! 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum you make me smile.
> It's a funny day today. I think I mentioned yesterday it's my due date for my last pregnancy. This pregnancy should make that feel better but it makes me very, very scared of what might happen this time round. Last time it was my due date I'd had my second loss a month earlier so I just felt crap. This time I just daren't hope.

:hugs: Be nice to yourself today and cry if you need to. We're all here if you need us. 



Emum said:


> Hugs Mrs M. Look at it this way though. What you wanted was to have your forever second baby in your arms today. Once you found that had been taken from you, your second dream must have been to be pregnant again with a sticky bean, which we are all convinced you are. The worst case would be not to be pregnant at all and thankfully you aren't there. Be gentle with yourself today though. Are you working?

You put it so much better than me so I'll just ditto it :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks you guys. Emum you are right, it does help enormously. It just reminds me how fragile it all is. I'm at work today so I don't get to see Edie til tomorrow either. 
Just want to say thanks to you girls, especially the ones who were around when I first started posting here, straight after the loss, for helping through these few months. 
You have been more valuable to me than I can say.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm confused hasn't everyone posted when they get a bfp? What's the rules? I was happy for her but confused why it's not allowed. Are you talking about another thread? Just so I know if I ever get a bfp! ;)


----------



## CherylC3

I thought u were allowed to announce it on a thread if u were already on it talking to the girls on it?? To be honest I love seeing girls announce their BFPs on this forum especially after they hav had a loss it gives me hope tht one day il get mines again. But I guess it may upset ppl too..xx


----------



## Dani Rose

CherylC3 said:


> I thought u were allowed to announce it on a thread if u were already on it talking to the girls on it?? To be honest I love seeing girls announce their BFPs on this forum especially after they hav had a loss it gives me hope tht one day il get mines again. But I guess it may upset ppl too..xx

That's what I thought too :/


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - She hadn't posted on this thread at all just came on here to share her BFP with her first post, which is against the rules. Since we've all been following each others stories, it's very different for one of us to post it. It looks like she'd been doing the same thing on quite a few of the other TTCAL threads as well. 

If you want to see how many posts someone has made to a thread for whatever reason, click on the number of posts that comes up next to the thread and you get a breakdown with the highest poster at the top. That's how I knew she hadn't been on here before.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ah ok I get ya. Sooooo can I post my line?? Lol


----------



## ickle pand

You've got a line?? Yes of course you can!


----------



## Dani Rose

No idea if it's the real deal. Just pee'd on another to see what happens.

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/16c289c3.jpg

If it's not I have no idea what my body is doing


----------



## ickle pand

That looks like the real deal to me! So excting!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi - You aren't going on and it is all connected! *hugs* As MrsM says, this place is for grief and ranting and whatever, so that we can support each other.

MMM - So sorry you had a crap night. *hugs* I've been in hiding from most big threads for a while for just that reason. I'm happy for the bfp's on here because I know pretty much everyone, but most of the big threads are so big that I can't get to know everyone and all the bfp's just seem to be bullets aimed right at me.

Emum - Can't wait to hear! I think I'm glad that I haven't seen anything that leinzlove posted... sounds like she was boasting. :( 

MrsM - *hugs* I agree with Emum. Be gentle with yourself and try to just enjoy this pregnancy.

Faye - ugh! That's so annoying! I hope you get the results soon.

Dani - OOOoooohhhhh!!! That looks real to me!! :D CONGRATS!


I just have to note that you ladies have corrupted me! I'm now twinkle temping....


----------



## Chele78

Fingers crossed, Dani, that you keep seeing increasingly darker lines!


----------



## pichi

that looks like a line Dani :D


----------



## fayewest

Looks like a line to me Dani too! FINGERS CROSSED!!! SO exciting x


----------



## ginny83

Pink - lovely scan pic! When will your next scan be now?

Dani - I think that's the real deal! How exciting for you :)

Mrs M - I agree with what everyone else has said :hugs:

Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all well :)

AFM - My spotting is starting to come to and end, only when I wipe now! Yay! (sorry for TMI) Actually today I also got what seemed like EWCM? Although I get some type of cm basically every day of my cycle (which I can't stand when I'm not ttc) so I'm guessing it's probably just my body trying to sort itself out!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ginny83 said:


> AFM - My spotting is starting to come to and end, only when I wipe now! Yay! (sorry for TMI) Actually today I also got what seemed like EWCM? Although I get some type of cm basically every day of my cycle (which I can't stand when I'm not ttc) so I'm guessing it's probably just my body trying to sort itself out!

Don't apologize! I don't think there is such a thing as tmi on a mc thread in a ttc forum... lol YAY for EWCM! I'd say you are right and that it's your body working to sort itself out. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Did another - faintest line ever. Not sure it's real yet. Urgh 

Ginny I O'd early my loss cycle. Well early for having just had a loss. Could be O coming!


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have any other types of tests Dani? Boots have 5 packs of FRER's for £17.99 at the moment. I got mine yesterday at the Garthdee one. Don't know whether you're in the city or the shire.


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh my goodness you live that close to me?? I am Dyce, we have a boots but didn't see those yday when was there.

Asda have 2 for £8 I think, might get those later on.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks for reporting the post. Thought maybe I was being a bit insensitive but dont think it's right just popping into threads and telling people about your :bfp: when you havent even been active on the thread before!

Managed to speak to hubby a little. Will speak properly tonight once the kids are in bed I think. I think it's going to be easily sorted. Just me feeling hormonal xx


----------



## ickle pand

I live in Montrose, but I work in Altens and I nipped down to Garthdee at lunchtime. I grew up in Pitmedden though so not that far from Dyce :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks for reporting the post. Thought maybe I was being a bit insensitive but dont think it's right just popping into threads and telling people about your :bfp: when you havent even been active on the thread before!

Managed to speak to hubby a little. Will speak properly tonight once the kids are in bed I think. I think it's going to be easily sorted. Just me feeling hormonal xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ah ok I dated a guy from Montrose once! Yeh Pitmedden real close!


----------



## ickle pand

Wonder if my DH knows him? Lol! He's lived in Montrose since he was 9.

AFM - I was just looking at my chart overlays again but I've decided that I'm not going to bother comparing the old cycles when I was on the NSAIDs to the newer ones. I probably wasn't ovulating then, so I don't want things to be the same. It looks like the oestrogen surge I always had at 5DPO is now at 4DPO, which I hope means things are doing what they should. 

I've had quite a bit of pain in my right ovary today, not as bad as it was the day before ov but it's shooting down my leg again. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Dani Rose

I get that leg pains too! With O, AF etc


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope my nice temp spike today means that ovulation is at hand....


----------



## ginny83

Yay for Oing (or almost Oing) dodger!

I love charting! When I told a couple of close (non ttc) friends about this last pregnancy I said how we got lucky in the first month of trying but that we tried "properly" for it. I was referring to charting and using OPKs - they just thought I meant everyday bedroom action! lol It's funny how most women have no idea about the whole ttc world that you can go into. I have to admit it wasn't until I was pg with DS and found this forum that I realised that all these things even exsisted too!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was the same, like CM is there for a reason!?! I hated the stuff LOL!

Now im like yay EWCM!!! The more the better! So funny, although I kind of preffered not knowing half the stuff I know now, life was way less stressful!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ginny83 said:


> Yay for Oing (or almost Oing) dodger!
> 
> I love charting! When I told a couple of close (non ttc) friends about this last pregnancy I said how we got lucky in the first month of trying but that we tried "properly" for it. I was referring to charting and using OPKs - they just thought I meant everyday bedroom action! lol It's funny how most women have no idea about the whole ttc world that you can go into. I have to admit it wasn't until I was pg with DS and found this forum that I realised that all these things even exsisted too!

Seriously! I definitely fell into the catagory of "I'm going off bc, so I'll be pregnant within a month" kinda mentality. 2 years later, I definitely know that's not true for every lady and that there are soooo many factors that affect that! I know way more about pcos and hormones then I ever wanted to... :(



Dani Rose said:


> I was the same, like CM is there for a reason!?! I hated the stuff LOL!
> 
> Now im like yay EWCM!!! The more the better! So funny, although I kind of preffered not knowing half the stuff I know now, life was way less stressful!

lol same! I was grossed out by it and hated that I 'leaked' at times down there. lol


----------



## ickle pand

It's quite empowering knowing what your body is doing and why but at the same time I wish I could switch it off sometimes lol!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I still suck at chart interpretation though.... lol I figured that today's temp would maybe mean that I o'd last night, but it looks like if my temps stay up over 97.6 then I actually o'd a couple of days ago! At least we got a couple of bd's in.... lol

It's funny too that I made a decision last night that I was tired of making excuses for what I was eating... I've been eating more sugar then I should be and justifying it to myself to make it 'ok'. I know that my hormones are tempermental witches and that sugar levels have a direct effect on them, so that's what's behind that decision - frustration over such a late ovulation (or potential non-ovulation). And then here comes this! :) Oh well.. I'm sticking to the food watching plan. I wanna lose more weight!


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> It's quite empowering knowing what your body is doing and why but at the same time I wish I could switch it off sometimes lol!

I haven't reached that point yet... lol I think my body purposely tries to fool me just to keep me from thinking that I have a clue what it might be doing. :haha: But yeah... I think temping is now pretty much something I do.... :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Dodger what's the reason for the open circles in your chart? You have an awful lot of them.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Dodger what's the reason for the open circles in your chart? You have an awful lot of them.

I get asked that anytime someone looks at my chart. :haha: Due to sleep and work patterns, I've not been able to take my temp at the same time each day. I take it when I wake as long as it's been at least 3 hours. I know it's not perfect, but it works ok for me and it's what my OB said to do. I'm hoping that with this new job that I got, I'll be able to settle down sleepwise and get into an actual pattern for taking my temps.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah I've asked you that before haven't I? It's tricky because you're still getting EWCM and that should dry up straight after ov. I'm only just learning about it myself though because I've never really had any before.


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol I think you might have. :) No worries, I get asked that a lot.  I *seem* to be one of those people that continues to get it throughout my cycle - even after ovulation. It's harder to tell on my previous charts though because I tend to stop noting in on there once I know I've ovulated.... I should know better then that though... lol

I'm fully prepared for my temps to drop and this to be a psych moment courtesy of my body's humor department... But... I'm still hoping that this is ovulation! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Have you tried putting in a fake temp for tomorrow to see if you get crosshairs? I'm not mental honest, but sometimes do that and then reduce the number until it stops giving me them so I know what the minimum temp I need is :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Have you tried putting in a fake temp for tomorrow to see if you get crosshairs? I'm not mental honest, but sometimes do that and then reduce the number until it stops giving me them so I know what the minimum temp I need is :)

;) That's how I know that ovulation will have been a couple of days ago! I did however play further and found out that I will still get crosshairs as long as my temp is 97.3 or higher! That's much lower then I expected to see it allow! Soo.... that makes me think that this might just be the real deal and not a fluke.


----------



## ickle pand

That's cool. It does look like a sustained temp rise so far and it's a nice big rise too.

Is anyone else in the 2ww? I need some buddies :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't see the line again Dani but I never can unless it's really dark. X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Girls! I cant keep up with the pace here!! ;-)

Once again I havent read it all, but I will. Just need to answer before I forget

Big HUGGS to Mrs M. I'll be thinking about you. You're not alone. Also we know that whatever has to happen - good or bad- will happen. Either way you want this time to be the best for your baby and yourself. When your pg will go full term- you may regret having worried all this time instead of enjoying the pregnancy. 
As for me the pg was short as I mc at 6 weeks. But I am glad I enjoyed every minute of it. Even when I got ms sickness I looked at dh and we started laughing, the same when we drove to central london And I couldnt hold my wee (sorry tmi). So keep positive and try and enjoy every min of it. 

Dani: looks good to me. Cant wait to see the darker lines!

Ginni: i felt the same when the bleeding stopped, it feels like we are turning a page and can start moving on. My CM is weird too. Keeps changing from ew to C or S and then come back EW!! OPKs still neg though.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> That's cool. It does look like a sustained temp rise so far and it's a nice big rise too.
> 
> Is anyone else in the 2ww? I need some buddies :)

Here's hoping that I'm in it and just 2 days behind you! :) Have you thought of when you will test?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm getting the itch to test already! I said Saturday (8DPO) originally but it's looking more like Friday now :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha! I know how you feel. I don't even know for sure that I've ovulated and I have the urge to test already!! I'm hoping and praying that this is the month for both of us!! :D


----------



## ickle pand

Me too :) 

I've been trying to distract myself from the 2WW by looking at baby things online. I want to use a wrap/sling but I'd like to have a pram (stroller) too, so I've spent my lunch hour looking at them, and I think I know which one I want lol! I've even been looking on ebay to see if there are any near me being sold second hand :blush:


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol At my old job, I would often have to work in the baby's section... lol I did A LOT of looking let me tell you! I know too that I'm going to be getting a ton of stuff from my SIL because she's got a 3 and an 8 year old and has saved pretty much everything.


----------



## ickle pand

My youngest niece is 3 and I don't know how much stuff of hers my SIL has left. They live in marines married quarters so there's always new babies to pass things on to. 

I think my parents will go a bit mad buying and making stuff too. They only have one grandchild and she's 16 this year so it'll be like having their first all over again. My mum had bought material to make a crib set with in the 1 week that I knew I was pregnant last time lol!


----------



## ginny83

having your parents spoil your baby sounds like something you have to look forward to ickle!

DS is the only grandchild for mine and DF's parents - my mum loves buying clothes and bits and pieces for him. I actually think she's more maternal with him than she ever was with me! He's also my grandma's first great grandchild - makes me feel a bit special lol.

I'd really like to try and make a patchwork quilt for DS and any future babies. Never really done sewing before so will have to look into it. I started a cross stitch design for DS with his birth details in it... 2 years since I started it and only now nearly finished lol!


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

sorry i haven't been here much lately. i am having a bit of a rough time :( with mother's day sunday past, and now today being the day i was supposed to be having the 3-d scan/gender scan. i am actually feeling more angry today than anything :( i really have to get off the couch and do something to take my mind off it. it is hard to do. 

friends of mine were wishing me happy mother's day on sunday because i am such a good pet mom... i know they didn't mean anything by it but it hurt. these people knew about the 1st mc. :( i feel like they should have known better. 

mrs. m, the other's have said it best, you don't have that baby in your arms yet but you do have a sticky baby with you. :hugs: i can't wait until you get that ticker and everything is settled. take care!

hello to everyone else. sending tons of happy thoughts and sticky dust to all of you. 

i am sorry that i am doing such an awful job of remembering lately :( i have been reading but i am having a hard time getting into the conversation. i might be away for a while. i am getting a little sad about having to wait until after some testing is done. it makes sense in my head but it is hurting my heart. i should be gearing up to ov and be busy in bed right now but instead i am waiting. i think that i haven't properly dealt with my last mc yet. i think that since i was sort of expecting it, since the tests weren't getting darker, i just thought that i had worked through my feelings already. the dr at emergency (when i went for possible ectopic - the dr i saw with my first pg) actually had the nerve to tell me that this mc probably wouldn't hurt as much emotionally because "the hormones hadn't kicked in yet". i am so very happy i have a new dr who has been wonderful but i feel like i am wasting my time waiting. i am scared to death that i will never have a baby. i know it is silly to be thinking this after such a short time and _only_ 2 mc. what if there is something really wrong with me?? i am just so sad today.

i'm sorry for this awful post. it feels like you guys will understand how i am feeling. i can talk to my husband about it but i feel like i have already talked his ear off. :(


----------



## ickle pand

I can't believe your doctor said that to you!! What a complete arsehole!

I sometimes take little breaks from here where I either don't come on at all or I just read but don't post. Just do what's right for you, we'll be here if you need us though. 

It's only natural to be worried when it's something you want so much. Never minimise your losses though. Of course other people have it worse but that doesn't mean your pain and heartache isn't valid. 

:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you, ickle. i really appreciate it. :hugs:

i really, really hope this is the month for you! i looked at your chart yesterday but i am just new to interpreting charts so i was thinking day 14 but, after reading what the other ladies said, i think day 15. i am so, SO happy for you that things seem to be so different in this cycle without those horrible meds. i think this is your time!!

ps. that word, arsehole, made me smile! thank you! arse is just such a funny word that isn't used enough around where i live.


----------



## ickle pand

You're more than welcome :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs TS and thank you for your lovely words. It means such a lot to me. I can't believe your doctor said that either, what a knobhead. 
I didn't think my second loss had hit me as bad as the first at the time but I just dealt with it differently. I thought I was prepared for it but I wasn't. Like Ickle says, dip in and out and we are here if you need us. If you need to disappear for a while while you are waiting to try that's totally understandable. I would love to know what your test results are though ad you had better be back here to share news of your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

knobhead... another great word! haha!

thanks ladies. i don't know what i would do without you!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

TS: so sorry you're feeling low. Hope you'll get better. But it's a normal feeling. Maybe you're right and you havent been through proper grieving yet. Maybe a good cry and accept that yes, you are very sad, yes you wanted that baby and yes you loved that baby very much no matter for how long he/she was with you. We cant just say that it's ok because you hormones hadnt kicked in yet or whatever reason. Feel free to express your feelings in here. I really believe that acknowledging our feelings (doesnt mean feeling sorry for oneself) is part of the grieving forward and is a step towards the healing process too. 

As for mother's day, I know everyone is different. But for myself i never celebrate it anyway. I think mother's day should be every day.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:shock: I can't believe he said that :( what an arse :( :hugs: TS

The first grandchild, grandparents always go mad. Our DD was the first grandchild on both sides and she was spoilt rotten ... she had bouncers, swings, moses baskets and toys at our house, the IL's and my parents :lol: she basically had a home from home and slept out at the IL's and my parents at least once a week ... we barely knew we had her tbh ... things changed when I had DS which I didn't think was fair. They still had DD once a week but wouldn't have DS. DS became really clingy to me as he never had the same bond with his grandparents as DD did. It's different now they are the same now ... but I think when I had DS the novelty had worn off for them.

Had my bloods taken this morning, fingers crossed I get the results on Thursday. I kind of hope there's something wrong just so I can get answers to these symptoms.

Hows everyone else? X


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs: mrs m

ts - wot an arse that doc was :hugs:

ickle - cant wait 4 u 2 test, eagerly awaiting your bfp :)

dani - i can c the line looks darker than the last 1, hope this is the start of things 4 u

hi loz, pink, mrs mmm, elm, ginny, ummi, debzie, faye, kelly, emum, dodger and anybody i may have missed

afm - scan went gr8 although he/she was lying awkwardly with legs in the air, now due 20th nov, will hopefully find out 3rd july wether im team pink or blue


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies wow what a speed threads moving today read back and ive already forgotten what i was guna say,

Mrs miggs hugs for today you have been so supportive with words to all of us so where here for you xxx

Ts so sorry you are feeling so sad at the moment another good word for him DICKHEAD!!!
We are here for you at any time

Pink love the pic still thinking blue smartie xxxx

Dani congrats by the way love your new aviator your stunning xxx

Hi to all you lovely ladies hope your all well

AFM been keeping up to date with all your posts just hanging around in the background due to ov bout two days time feel the doom loomingjust guna temp upto ov then stop as really really does get me down trying to throw myself into work and not think about things but to be fair thats not possible cause its all i ever bloody think about maybe oh is right maybe i really am obsessive.


----------



## kelly1973

Hope it happens can we see a pic xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeithappens

i would but it wouldnt feel right with today being a not so easy day for some of the ladies today :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't mind seeing, so if everyone else is the same fire on. 

I don't feel the way I used to about BFP's, babies etc.

But it took me a long time to get here so I understand if it hurts others.

No congrats yet please, will see what tomo brings.........


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and thanks re pic *blush*


----------



## ickle pand

Hope don't worry, this thread has always been a mixed bag and we're here to share good times and bad. Definitely post the pic :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes Dani, beautiful pic

Hope: I dint mind rhe scan pic. But as you said being a weird and not so easy day to say the least for some of us... Maybe tomorrow??
My boys managed to hide! For ds2 at some point the sonographer asked me to come back 2 weeks later cause she couldnt see the heart. But at the last minute he turned around!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hope, we welcome scan pics- its fine, because we all know each other and its more encouraging to see pics from those you know have had a hard time than say, a random person on facebook. Emum did state in the thread starting post that there will be scan pics and such here. If you feel a bit too uncomfortable to post it today, then do it another day tis fine. I know how you feel I felt weird posting mine but was reassured that its very welcome. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup totally agree, scan and pregnancy test pics are fine when you've been an active part of a thread. It's lovely to see people you've grown close to get their :bfps: :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Dani!!! 

What's everyone's plans for this evening? X


----------



## too_scared

hope, i would love to see a scan picture :)

it gives me hope to see you lovely ladies posting pictures of bfp's and scans!


----------



## hopefulthstym

Hi All! 
Just thought I'd share my story.:happydance:
I Had a Miscarriage on the 24th of Feb. at 4wks6days. we had been NTNP and were devastated. this had been our 3rd mc in a year. on the 15th of March, we were shocked to get a positive pregnancy test! we had only BD'd a few times within the 2 weeks since I stopped bleeding and had not been trying at all. We are now 10wks2days and our little bean is healthy and active. :thumbup: 
good luck and congrats to all!


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefulthstym its actually against the rules to come and post about a BFP on a thread you aren't already a part of. I know you meant well but it can be hurtful and seen as boasting.


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx every1 :hugs:

well here he/she is, all day family have been asking how the scan went and everytime ive had 2stop myself saying shes fine :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P150512_17.16.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10









P150512_17.15.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kristina1291

i see alot of ppl on this part of ppl sharing their bfp after a mc, i personally get a lil hopeful seeing that


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Absolutely perfect hopeithappens!! So so pleased for you :D x


----------



## ickle pand

Gorgeous pics Hope!! So clear :)


----------



## ickle pand

kristina1291 said:


> i see alot of ppl on this part of ppl sharing their bfp after a mc, i personally get a lil hopeful seeing that

Yeah but they've been part of the thread while they've been TTC they haven't just joined to tell us about their BFP. Its in the site rules in the main TTC section.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

kristina1291 said:


> i see alot of ppl on this part of ppl sharing their bfp after a mc, i personally get a lil hopeful seeing that

It's not that we don't enjoy seeing it, it's that people basically come on the thread and announce that they are pregnant when they've never spoke on the thread before. We use this thread to get to know one and other and follow each other on our journey's. It seems people are just coming into the thread announcing their pregnancy and that's it ... x


----------



## kristina1291

ooooo ok i see..lol i was a lil confused! now i understand it!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Is anyone about I really need to ask about something ... through PM .... x


----------



## kristina1291

im available.... :)


----------



## Lozdi

Indeed, its good to see people getting a bfp, however, when its their first post on a TTC thread and its a bfp announcement it is against the rules. 

Lovely pics Hope! I swear I'm getting a girl vibe from your little one! Maybe its because you are leaning towards saying she, but yup, definitely getting a girly vibe! I could be wrong. Ickle is the one to ask she is pro at guessing gender from vibes! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm here :)


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx, i knew they grew quick just cant believe the size difference in 2 weeks lol and how much more u can c

there does seem 2 b a few ppl dropping in lately who have never spoken b4 2 tell us theyre pg


----------



## ickle pand

Forgot to say I think girl too :). Are you going to find out or wait for a surprise?


----------



## hopeithappens

i did the same with ds kept going to say he and just had a gut feeling he was a he even going to look at baby clothes i would always aim towards the blue lol my mams friend lives in southend and she is a sort of medium shes just not that keen on tapping in2 it lol but wen i was pg with ds b4 we knew he was a he my parents went down to stay with them and coz my mam was in the middle of knitting a white cardi 4him she took it with her and her friend told her i dont know why ur knitting white u need a blue 1 wether she actually did somehow know or not i dont know lol but shes already said to my mam this 1s a girl lol i know ickle said girl on my last scan 2, i just cant wait to find out now would b nice 2 have 1 of each but would b over the moon with another little man aswell


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope what a beautiful picture.


----------



## hopeithappens

ickle - i said i didnt want to find out but oh does but now that i think bout it i dont think wen they ask do u want 2no the sex i wud b able 2say no :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I keep wondering if I'd have a preference but I genuinely don't. I hear stories about my little nieces and I want a girl and think about dressing a boy in a similar outfit as my DH and I want a boy. People have asked friends and family if they're disappointed if they have 2 of the same sex but my nephews are 13 and 10 and are best friends.


----------



## Lozdi

Are you ok Mrs Miggins? I know one day at a time feels scary :hugs: Migglet won't have felt a thing when you got winded in play, he or she is way wayyyy further down than the point of impact. :hugs:

My youngest accidentally elbowed me in the belly earlier I was like OOOMPH he was very worried and apologetic, but it wasn't a hard impact so not worried. Lil Fella probably would have elbowed him right back had he been awake at the time. :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: lovely pics! The baby looks so comfy all snuggled in there!

Ickle: tbh when they told me #2 was a boy too I was slightly disapointed, but got over it very quickly and I surely wouldnt change anything! Despite the huge gap between the two it's lovely to see them together, they can get on like a house on fire or... They can just fight like cat and dog! And the lil one looks so much like his big bruv' at the same age (especially that I kept some of ds1's clothes). But I do appreciate when they're asleep and the house is suddenly all quiet!!
I'd love to have a girl for the next one, but of course I'll be more than happy with a boy. Actually my gran had 5 children, she only stopped because she finally had her lil girl, otherwise she'd have kept trying ^_^ I told my dad I'd do the same ;-)


----------



## ickle pand

I'd definitely like at least one of each, so if we're lucky enough to be in that position I think I'll be hoping for the opposite sex second time around. But I wouldn't bother doing those tricks that are supposed to help conceive one or the other lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Loz, yes I'm fine thanks. Yesterday was a wobble day, today has been much better. I'm pleased week 6 is almost over, that's the first milestone.


----------



## hopeithappens

i can remember wen we 1st started ttc and i looked at all these different things to do and days 2do them on if u wanted a girl and different if u wanted a boy but i thought sod it ill do it my way and get wot im given lol i know 1 of my friends tried the girl route and she is now 25 wks pg with her 2nd son lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsM: glad you're feeling better. You'll see in no time you'll be posting us one of those lovely pics ;-) 

Ickle and hope: I wouldnt bother either especially if it means jeopardising your chances of getting pg in the first place. It's already hard enough as it is. (i read the O+12 theory for a girl that you should hold any bd before Oday and only dtd 12 hours after O. Imagine that I Oed last on CD 53, then I wait 12 hours and then i miss that eggy!! NO WAY!! and dh would never agree to a 53 day wait ^^)
Well anyway all we want are sticky beans growing into healthy babies!


----------



## Lozdi

During my googlings I have come across those things, the things people do to try and get one gender or t'other, and some of its pretty funny lol, saw someone say they swore by douching with lime juice before DTD :saywhat::rofl: Can't remember what gender they were after, but I thought they were nuts!

I would quite like a girl one day, but I'll be just as chuffed with all boys. I love watching my sons interact (when they are being nice to each other) and imagining what it will be like in a couple of years when there is 3 of them running around winding each other up and making chaos in the garden. If we could afford it, I would have as many kids as possible, 7 or 8! All boys, with a little girl at the end, with enough big brothers to stop her dating til she hits the age of 30. :haha: Its a nice fantasy, for realistically, this one might be my last and thats fine too. 

First milestone almost reached! I know you cannot breathe a sigh of relief yet, but keep up the one day at a time. You will let us know when you hit 7 weeks won't you? I can't even keep track of how far along I am without looking at my ticker so I have no chance of keeping track of exactly how far along you are. :hugs:


----------



## elm

Lots of :hugs: ts and anyone else who needs them :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Sorry, I've kept coming in and reading but have lost track of everything!!! hope your scan pics are gorgeous - I totally got a girl vibe too - weird!!!! 

Dani, agree about you pic, you're beautiful :)

Glad you're feeling better today Mrs Mig x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll be 7 weeks on Thursday Loz. Still a while to go for this particular hurdle as mc 1 ended sometime at 6 weeks and started bleeding early week 7 but I can't remember exactly when. 
My stomach is already huge. I am so bloated.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lozdi: you made me loooool!!! Sometimes people go to some length...

My friend she's got 7 wonderful kids and she'd like to have more. She doesnt know when she'll stop (she was an only kid herself). I think that's beautiful. I dont know if I'd be able to do it myself (I mean raising the children but also getting pg is a tough job for me ;-)

Hi elm. How are you? I'd take the huggs too even if I'm ok since they're on offer


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If I was a lot younger and had a bigger house and more money I would have loved a big family, 4 or 5. Realistically it's going to be (hopefully) 2 plus my lovely stepson which is still a nice size family. Regarding gender I thought I'd like another girl but it would be lovely to have one of each too. And going back to the conversation about age gaps, I would have loved a 2 year gap. It would have been had my second pregnancy worked out. Had the third pregnancy worked out it would have been a two and a half year age gap. Now I'm happy with what comes along!


----------



## elm

Have a few extra :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: and a :kiss: ummi :)

I'm still symptomed up thanks :) Today has gone soooooo slowly though, hoping the pox have scabbed up enough to go out tomorrow x


----------



## hopeithappens

i keep changing my mind that im happy having just the 2 but then 3 would b nice :haha: oh keeps saying im not having 3 but i bet he wud lol

its funny wot u plan wen ur younger as to wot u actually do just thinkin wen i was younger i always said i wanted 2 get married at 20 have my 1st at 22 and 2nd at 24 god nos where i got the idea this wud actually happen :haha: well im 27 im not married (engaged just waiting to win the lottery 2have my wedding :haha:) had my 1st at 23 and pg with number 2 at 27 lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha!! I was married at 32, separated at 34, pregnant with #1 at 35, became a mum at 36, divorced sometime after that, got engaged to Mark last Christmas and like you will get married somewhere along the way. Not the way I planned it although technically when she was born I was not an unmarried mother!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The pox Elm??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Chicken pox Mrs M :)

I planned to be married and have my first at 25 ... I had my first at 18, second 2 weeks before my 21st, then got engaged, married when youngest was 18 months ... had said no more and I'm now 24 trying for number 3! 

Chart is looking a mess thanks to being ill and temping :( don't think I can count any of them accurately but never mind!! I'm pretty sure I o'd on Sunday or Monday. I'm hoping the swimmers were still in there from Saturday and Sunday so I'm 2/3DPO today x


----------



## Chele78

Morning everyone...

MrsMig, glad you're feeling better, and only one more day until you are over week six!

Hope, lovely scan pics, glad it went so well! 

Elm, hope the healing/scabbing happens quickly so you can get out and about again.

We got married when I was 22, I thought for sure we'd have our kids by the time I was 30, or at least have started. But things just don't work out the way you think when you're younger. So here we are, I'm 34 and hoping this lo is stays well nestled and finally starts our family in January.

I'm starting to think I wasn't quite as far along last year when I miscarried as I originally thought I was. I didn't chart at all that month, and it's a bit annoying to not know exactly when I miscarried so I can't know when I'm past that particular hurdle. I have longish cycles and back then I thought I was 6 weeks along when we found out and I miscarried by 7 weeks. But I'm now wondering if I was even that far. On a positive note, I got 3+ weeks this morning on my CB test, and I never got that high of a hCG level the last time. So taking it as further reinforcement that this pregnancy can be viable and go the distance. I might even feel ok calling the midwife now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Chele, sounds like this pregnancy is progressing well for you! :) x


----------



## ginny83

TS - :hugs: take as much time as you need to deal with your feelings, hope you feel better soon x

hopeithappens - lovely scan pics, I can see what you mean by legs in the air! cute!

Lozdi - Lol at lime juice! My mum reckons that she purposely tried for a girl when she was trying for me and boy when she was trying for my brother - so she believes in it. But you've always got a 50% chance of getting it right anyway!

DF and I met in the UK when I was 25. We moved to Australia (He's British, I'm Australian) when I was 26 and conceived DS within a month of arriving! DS was a suprise baby! So I was 27 by the time I actually had DS and then when DS was 5 months old DF proposed :) Actually in a couple of weeks DF and I will have been engaged for 1 year :) We're not sure when we're going to get married exactly - it's hard because his family is in the UK and we're just about to start building a house, so money it limited at the moment.


----------



## Emum

There is a story where I live about an old East End man who would predict what sex you were having and give a money back guarantee if wrong. He would guess one sex, and write the other sex down on a piece of paper in a sealed envelope. If he was right no one tried to claim back, if he was wrong when the envelope was opened to prove the prediction, it always transpired the parents must have misheard what he said :haha:

I was 22 when I married, 24 when we started trying for our family. 26 when we had the first loss and 30 when my first child was born. Always wanted 4, but with the exception of my second child who was a very happy surprise, it takes us a looooong time to conceive and am now 43 and still trying :wacko:

So, apologies for being late but the big O seduction story follows. Decided sexy underwear was too in your face so had a bath and went to bed wearing just my nicest perfume and waited for OH to arrive. He was working downstairs and finally crashed up just before 4.00 am by which time I had fallen asleep. He decided he was going to have a bath in the en suite bathroom and crashed around running the bath, waking me up, got in and a few minutes later I heard him snoring loudly :dohh: Got up and woke him up in case he drowned and he pulled the plug out and said he was coming to bed. No sign of him 20 minutes later so got up again and went back in and he was asleep again, stark naked in an empty bath. :dohh: By this time I was :grr::grr: Woke him up very grumpily by switching the light on and off a few times and he got up, got into bed still wet and fell sound asleep. Leaving me wide awake and not at all :hugs: :hugs: towards him. He got about 2 hours sleep before I woke him up and demanded make up sex :) :) and he happily obliged :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum that's HILARIOUS!!!!!! Honestly I am howling laughing. Edie is asking me what I'm laughing at. I can't tell her.


----------



## Dani Rose

Eh stop speaking so much when I am gone LOL

I forget what I read by the time I get to here....

Hope :D Beautiful!!!

I don't understand why someone would announce when not been on here before, I wouldn't dream of that! Weird.

Mrs M all ok?

Thanks guys for the pic compliments, it is nice to hear, rem it was my wedding day though LOL!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! That's really funny about that man conning money out of people :)

My life plan was to get married about 23/24, and have my first baby at 26. Well I was 26 when me and DH got together, 27 when we bought our flat and moved in together and started TTC, 28 when we got engaged, 29 when we got married and am now 31 and still trying. 

My chart is looking good so far. I'm happy with it. I've still been testing for my CBFM incase FF decided I hadn't ov'd after all but I think I'll stop that now. No real symptoms yet but I've got 8 pregnancy points so far.


----------



## pichi

My life 'plan' has not went to plan at all :haha: i thought i'd like to get married around 23 and buy a house and have kids at around 25... well, i had Pixie at 23, engaged at 24 and bought a house - having #2 at 25 and still not married :haha:

i also wanted to be in a full time web design job by now but that didn't work out either :dohh: no one wants me :cry: lol


----------



## hopeithappens

that made me lol emum :)

just for a laugh i did an online gender prediction test and would u believe it i have a 50% chance of having a boy :haha:

yey on the 3+ chele


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO hope! 50% chance, who'd have thought it :)


----------



## Emum

Bonkers though it is, but in most industrialised countries (ie where gender selection isn't routinely practised) you actually have a 52% chance of having a boy. Slinks back into nerd dom.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo just noticed you're 1DPO. Think there's a couple of us in the 2ww. I can't remember who else off the top of my head though - memory like a sieve!


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies ... Just catching up and telling you my life story.

I always thought I would never get married, didnt think I really wanted or needed too, when I met Mr P it all changed, he is 5 years younger than me and it was complete and immediate love at first sight. I was 26 and a long way off thinking about a family ... I think we started trying about 4 years ago, but took a massive break around the wedding (stopped trying 6 months before) ... little did I know we had no chance as I wasnt ovulating anyway! 

If I could have had my chance again I would have liked to start trying for a baby at 28, just to give myself better odds, but at that point I was changing jobs and setting myself up in business so I guess it wasnt on my radar, I do worry sometimes that I have left it too late for IVF to be super successful but am trying to always be positive ...


----------



## Dani Rose

Can't even be bothered writing my life story, did not go to plan and still isn't LOL!

I guess there is a plan for us all we just don't know what it is yet!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lol Emum! I knew that about the boy thing as well, apparently it's because they are more reckless so more are produced to even out the numbers!! Or so I heard, probably codswallop. How old are you now Faye?


----------



## ickle pand

I thought it was the other way round because a woman can only be pregnant to one man at a time whereas men could potentially impregnate loads of women. Maybe that's not for industrialised countries though.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins _ I am 35 now, although I still lie and tell people 32, Mr P has a baby face, I wonder sometimes if people think I am his Mum ... time for botox soon hehe! (I am a wimp so I would never do it!)

How was yesterday in the end, not too hard I hope!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was ok thanks Faye, I seemed to really struggle the day before for some reason. I was busy at work so I didn't have time to dwell. I found last November when I passed my first due date that the actual day isn't so bad, it's more the lead up to it. I really struggled booking clients in with me and telling them I would see them on Tuesday 15th May, which had now become an insignificant day just like any other rather than the date that for 6 weeks or so was the date I thought my baby would be due. Once the day was here it wasn't so bad. The anniversary of my first loss was harder. 
I just saw my friend who had her baby in january with her in the most gorgeous sling. I never had one for Edie but she said its really handy for keeping two hands free for her toddler, so I told her I'd buy it off her when she has finished with it. PMA!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I didn't realise it was the due date :( sorry. I had mine in April and next one is October :( hugs


----------



## ickle pand

Loving the PMA :)


----------



## fayewest

PMA is def so important, hard sometimes of course, but really important esp now as you need all the lovely positive vibes going into your belly for this lovely baby xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I coincidently unsubscribed will catch up in a bit.


----------



## elm

:rofl: emum!!!

Can't even remember my life story :haha: been with dp about 8 years I think and started ttc in 2008.

x


----------



## debzie

Emum you made me lol. Well done. 

My plan was to marry and have kids at 30.

My storey is Borning really. I started going out with chris when I was 19 although I had fancied him when i was 14 as he was my friends milk(boy). We never thought it would last. A year went by and we got engaged bit then bought a house so wedding plans were put on hold after a while forgot about. we were 27 I was where I wanted to be career wise and Chris asked me if I wanted to start a family so we did fell pregnant with.Emily within one cycle of coming off bcp. then wanted a 2 year ish gap so started trying for number 2 in 2010.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie that's a lovely story.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: looool!! A james bond story writer wouldnt have done it better !

I met dh 3 weeks after I arrived in London when I was 19. When I first met him I thought "that guy is too good for me" lol! We got married religiously 2 months later in February and at the register office 3 months after that in may. I wanted to ttc right straight away however dh agreed to it "only" 6 months later. How naive I was thinking that I only had to go off bcp and I would get pg 4 months later at the most! Anyway 2 years later I was blessed to find out I was pg with ds1, when I had lost all hopes and thought I'd end up childless. I was ready for #2 when ds1 was 2 yo, but due to some circumstances (i was still studying and working at the time) I had to wait. Started ttc#2 april2008 and got my bfp in december. But as I'm getting older ttc seems more and more difficult...
However it's funny cause when I was a little girl I imagined married at 20, and it happened!
I wanted at least 3 kids and thought that what comes after that is a bonus.


----------



## ginny83

Wow married after 2 months! I love stories like that :)

Actually very shortly after DF and I got together I started thinking I could marry him tomorrow if he asked. Never told him at the time, would have been to scared to frighten him away lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loool ginny!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Where are you from Ummi?


----------



## hopeithappens

i felt the same way about a month after me and oh got together i think he did 2 coz i remember him saying will you marry me and i looked and said r u joking and he just started laughing and said yeah but i think he took me asking r u joking as in me saying r u joking y wud i marry u lol, then me, oh and some friends were out 1 night i was obv rather drunk as i dont remember sayin it but my friend does coz i apparently turned round to other half and said he wouldnt have the balls 2propose properly but a few weeks later he did exactly that :haha: and that was 6yrs ago


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: that's so cute! Men are very resourceful when they're in love!!

MrsM: i'm a little frenchie (converted to islam 5 years ago, did things the other way round ^^)


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> i keep changing my mind that im happy having just the 2 but then 3 would b nice :haha: oh keeps saying im not having 3 but i bet he wud lol
> 
> its funny wot u plan wen ur younger as to wot u actually do just thinkin wen i was younger i always said i wanted 2 get married at 20 have my 1st at 22 and 2nd at 24 god nos where i got the idea this wud actually happen :haha: well im 27 im not married (engaged just waiting to win the lottery 2have my wedding :haha:) had my 1st at 23 and pg with number 2 at 27 lol

It is funny how we imagine things when we are younger then see how they turn out. I always thought I would never get married not in a negative way, but in a its not for me way. I also thought I would have many sons! Behold- I was not wrong! I did think I would form an empire and be a millionaire by the age of 30 though and I'm 29 this year and showing no signs of being an empire forming millionaire but 2 out of 3....isnt bad! :haha: As for life story, I was with my oldest's dad for a couple of years but we didn't suit each other- I met him on the rebound from a violent abusive relationship, and he was a bouncer- very very safe, I felt protected. We lasted til my oldest was about 14 months then I left. I actually met my current OH within a week of leaving him! It was not a smooth transition obviously my ex felt cheated, and was miffed at how fast I met someone else. The relationship I had with OH was rocky and semi casual until eventually we split up, then I found out I was pregnant and spent the pregnancy alone while OH drank his way through 9 months of freaking out. A few weeks after our son was born, he heard me emotionally telling the midwife off because the health visitor had come round to check on baby but must have knocked with a feather because no one heard her, and I was crying to the midwife because I only had OH there that day for the visit, and being around him when we weren't together was incredibly painful and pretty soul destroying for me. He heard it all, and when I came back into the room, he said he wants to be a family, and gave me a kiss despite the fact I was a scruff who was more concerned with bf'ing my newborn than looking tidy! He has been by our sides ever since. I don't really count the time we spent together casually as part of our proper relationship. He and my oldest's dad never got on at all until OH actually stepped up and decided he wanted to make a proper go of things. Now oldest's dad lives literally over the road, sees my oldest everyday, has him sleep over, helps with the school runs, and gets on really well with OH. It all came together in the end, but was a pretty rocky road-hence the essay hahaha, it is not easily summed up!

Emum I was eating a burger when I read your post and just about decorated my laptop with it. :haha::haha::haha:

I read that the actual boy/girl stats are 51% boy and 49% girl lol who works out these stats???? I did have a few people say to me 'ohh, you have 2 boys already so this one must be a girl' I had to dispel that daft logic lol, yes its roughly 50/50...PER pregnancy! :haha:

LOVE that pma there Mrs Miggins! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My pma's all gone now because I've had no symptoms today :-( and it's freaked me out. But we have had good news, Mark's got a frickin job!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsM: hope everything will be ok. Can you ask for a scan or something if you are worried?
*huge huggs* Will keep thinking about you. I hope it's nothing.


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m. that is wonderful news!! i am so happy for you guys!! i really don't think you have anything to worry about regarding your symptoms. sending you tons and tons of good vibes!!

emum, that is a funny story!! 

my life plan went like this - get married young (20 or so) and not have any children. that plan obviously went out the window! haha! Shawn and i got together at 23 and got married at 29 and have been married for 6 years now. Shawn LOVES children but was on the fence about wanting one so we planned to stay child free. well, that changed last year. we decided to wait to try until nov/dec so i could time the birth right at the beginning of the school year so i would have the whole year off work. well, luck would have it that i got pg on cycle 2 of trying and had an edd of sept 9. perfect timing, too perfect :( but, we will have a baby in our arms! 

i have a question for you ladies. my dr's office called me to tell me i have to get blood work done on cd 3 of my next cycle. what are they testing for on cd 3? do you know? 

i hope you are all well. it is another beautiful day here. it is warm but cloudy and there is rain coming. but, i can take the rain when it is 25 degrees :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've got a midwife appointment on Monday so if my symptoms haven't come back by then I shall definitely be asking for a scan. I will be asking for one anyway I think. I just hope nothing bad has happened by then.


----------



## ickle pand

Yay!! So pleased for you both. You deserve a break. He must be chuffed. :hugs: for the wobble though.


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoo for job! :happydance:

Do you remember my symptoms coming and going in the early weeks? Used to freak me out a bit! Especially when the ms appeared to stop. With the best possible intention- I wish you to feel as sick as a seasick parrot consistently for the next few weeks! :hugs: I put my symptom yo-yo down to my body temporarily adjusting between growth spurts of baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You WILL have that baby in your arms TS you are right.


----------



## ickle pand

TS - That's for testing your follicle stimulating hormone.


----------



## too_scared

i just googled it and got that too. now i am scared! what if my eggs are bad?? :( i guess there is no use to get myself worked up over it, i can't change it (can i??) i won't know anything for a few weeks yet. i guess that means another cycle of waiting... :(


----------



## ickle pand

They can give you drugs to counteract it if your levels are low, don't worry about it too much TS.


----------



## too_scared

i was reading that if your levels are too high it is bad too. i am going to try really hard to put dr. google out of my mind! no point to worry, right? thank you, ickle.


----------



## ickle pand

Wait till you know what your levels are then google, no point worrying about something that might not even be a problem.

AFM - I lost 3lbs this week :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Fantastic yet again ickle!! So proud of you. I hope that doesn't sound patronising but having lost a lot myself I know how hard but rewarding it is.


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle you are on a roll! Whenever someone discusses a diet with me in everyday non BnB life, all they have to say is negative- you put such a positive spin on your diet its lovely to see. :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

congrats mrs m for the job wicked news bout time you had a break bad news you have the wobbles hugs in the best possible way i hope the next few weeks i hope you have lots of lovely symptons to help you through these first few weeks.

Well done ickle thats amazing you have amazing will power

hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## too_scared

awesome job ickle!!

oh, me being silly now, but i meant to add in my life plan story that Shawn and i dated in grade 10 and then 7 years later (almost the the exact day) we got back together again :) it was fate!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M - yippeee for the job news!!! I won't comment on symptoms as I know how awful that felt but I rem mine coming back the next day and suddenly I wished they'd stop. My sickness was awful. But of course now I would have them back!

Ickle woo hoo!! I've prob gained 3, wee fatty!!

So just now...TMI - EWCM literally hanging out, its yellowy though but def the type that stretches. I had O type pains earlier in Asda, I wonder.... DH better want to DTD later, arse, I tried to get him into my bath last night, took no hint... what a nob!


----------



## Emum

Well done ickle. When you post next week you'll be more than half way to your final goal! I'm with pink - just in quiet awe of how well you have done. I lost 3 stone the old fashioned way a few years ago which was hard work and went down 2 dress sizes. I'm not sure I would have the willpower to do what you have done.

Fantastic news about Mark Mrs MM. Try not to worry about symptoms as they do ebb and flow in the first few weeks even when all is completely normal. I had my worst early pregnancy symptoms of all 5 pregnancies with my last pregnancy BTW. They were consistent every day and didnt stop until 2 weeks after my miscarriage was complete. And other women get to the last trimester without ever knowing they were pregnant because they have no symptoms at all. So they are meaningless as an indicator.

I did something embarrassing today. I was running a bit late this morning, so jumped out of the shower this morning with wet hair, got dressed, gave kids breakfast and took kids to school. Came home, had a meeting with our builders, went out did messages, met my glam friend and took the kids to London zoo, travelling on public transport through central London and it was only when I got home and looked in the mirror that I realised in my rush I had done nothing with my hair all day since that shower :blush: Took the natural look to whole new heights! I often let it part dry, and just finish it with a quick blow dry and style after I've got kids packed off to school, but not to even brush it :blush: :blush:


----------



## pinksmarties

Ts - :hugs: ickle is right. I have come to realise google is okay once you have results not before as it just make us worry more, when more often than not everything will be totally fine.

Hi kelly - how are you?

Mrsmig - as said in your journal but happily say again how chuffed to bits I am about Mark.

Hi to everyone else - just going to read back.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Massive well done Ickle, you fox you. I'm so chuffed for you. 
Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I'm so very happy about this job.


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you everyone :) Your support is so fantastic. I forgot to say I got my measurements done again, my bust is the same size but I've lost 8 inches off my waist and 7 inches off my hips :)


----------



## kelly1973

Hi pink how are you xx

Ladies i have a question and im sorry it prob sounds really silly can ov happen on different times as for the last 3 months its been around day 11 12 but only now have i got faint lines on opk is this normal? and im on day 11 already,been getting mega headaches not sure if its any of the tabs im taking or yhat mining cough mixture with the funny name man its yuk xx


----------



## too_scared

wow ickle!! that is so awesome!! you really are such an inspiration :D


----------



## Emum

Crikey! Do you look like Jessica Rabbit now! Kevin must be a happy man :)

Forgot about my second embarrassing moment today on the bus with Edward. He is at that cute stage where there is a lot of babble and playing with sounds but some very clear words too, and he is also very sociable. Today he managed to come up with the F * CK combo in his babble and obviously quite enjoyed that sound. He was flirting madly with some old ladies on the bus and as we got off he waved to them and shouted loudly with a big smile "Bye everybody. F*ck you". Am quite sure he has never heard it as a word anywhere, but I did want the world to open up and swallow me there and then :blush:


----------



## Emum

Hi Kelly. Yes it's common for ovulation to happen on slightly different days each month even on a regular cycle. Mine is usually between Days 10 and 14 but have had the odd month where it's been day 17. The end of your cycle is supposed to stay a consistent length but mine can also vary by a couple of days too, but is usually 14 days.


----------



## too_scared

oh my god, emum! that made me laugh and actually snort!! haha!! what a silly boy!!

my friend has a 2 1/2 year old boy who makes me laugh so much. he says "oh shit!" sometimes. he somehow knows just the right time to say it too. one day he was marking with a pen and got some on his pants and looked down and said "oh shit!" also he said it once when he spilled his milk. yesterday we were shopping and his mom bought some chocolate. he was sitting in the back of the car and he had a small piece of the chocolate. it was a new kind with graham crackers and almonds and all of a sudden i heard "oh my god..." from the back. he was back there with a look of bliss on his face and chocolate in his mouth. haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

emum your stories nearly made me spit out my juice! I think OH thought I was choking! 

Kelly, as emum said your ov day can vary mine seemed to stay constant around cd14/15. Lots of things can influence ov time, stress especially. I quite liked the taste of the cough medicine - weird I know!


----------



## pinksmarties

My life story. I always thought I'd marry a scots man (no idea why really, coming from Lancashire as I do and only once having been to Scotland to climb Ben Nevis) and have a bordercollie (not got that bit yet - does a cockatiel count?). I met OH when I was 19, got married at 24 and have been married 14 years this Nov. He is the only man I have ever been with, (I was a late starter with boys) that is something I am quite proud off now. Children was never really on my agenda when I was younger but things started to change in my 30's. It took a while be here we are.

I think the scan really got to OH on Monday. Seeing baby smartie flip about and not be just static seem to make it more real. He came home asking about 3d scan and talking about more than we have ever done so far etc - sweet.


----------



## kelly1973

no way pink its minging but worked wonders im like a snail tmi but also lmao

Emun that was so so funny ha ha


----------



## Emum

That's a nice story pink. I met DH when we were both 18 and neither of us had ever had anyone else before either (or since i hope!) Kissed yes, but nothing more intimate. I really like that now we are an old married couple.


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly1973 said:


> no way pink its minging but worked wonders im like a snail tmi but also lmao

 :rofl:

tears running down my face, so funny


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Crikey! Do you look like Jessica Rabbit now! Kevin must be a happy man :)
> 
> Forgot about my second embarrassing moment today on the bus with Edward. He is at that cute stage where there is a lot of babble and playing with sounds but some very clear words too, and he is also very sociable. Today he managed to come up with the F * CK combo in his babble and obviously quite enjoyed that sound. He was flirting madly with some old ladies on the bus and as we got off he waved to them and shouted loudly with a big smile "Bye everybody. F*ck you". Am quite sure he has never heard it as a word anywhere, but I did want the world to open up and swallow me there and then :blush:

There is no adequate smily to express just how much this made me laugh. And the 'Oh shit' and 'oh my god' instances! So, I will go with :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: omg!!! You made me looool!!! 
Hope: lol too. That kid seems so funny as well! My lil one doesnt say ho my god. He says "ho my doc!!" lol (bear in mind we speak 3 languages at home so he's learning everything at the same time)

TMI moment: me too I'm having plenty EWCM but no OPK+ yet. I'm sooo disapointed :(
I dont even want to write ewcm on my chart. I just write wcm. I dont want FF to tell me I'm fertile when it's not the time. Dont like to get my hopes too high. 
Waiting to O is sooo annoying. It feels like it will never happen!
Sorry, that was my rant of the day.


----------



## fayewest

Emum - What a funny day, definitely the stuff books are written of! ;0)


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Thats the best news ever!!! Congrats Mark, how amazing ;0) 

Ickle - You are brilliant well done!

Kelly - Definitely, lots and lots of things can throw off ovulation, my doc says, mine can differ wildly, which is a pain, if in doubt DTD ;0)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You could definitely make another sequel of Bridget Jones!!


----------



## kelly1973

hi faye hows my lovely frome my grandparents still live in mells just outside frome xxx


----------



## fayewest

Have you ladies seen this Youtube clip doing the rounds ... so cute! 

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/05/15/3-year-old-boy-drumming-nirvana-creed_n_1516988.html


----------



## Dani Rose

Cough mix? Like mucinex? My friend told me to try it.

Pink that's so nice about dh. I wish mine would get with the program!!! 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/d0cc0c28.jpg tonight's opks.... Grrr


----------



## hopeithappens

right im trying to remember everything ive just read lol

ickle - brill uve done soooo well, im jealous of ur willpower :haha:

mrs m - fantastic on ur oh and the job i bet its such a weight off ur shoulders now, as 4 symptoms mine have been coming and going all the time but its understandable y we panic wen they do 

emum - i love it :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: i would of been doing exactly that had i of been on the bus wen ur ds said it lol

hi pink, faye, loz, debzie, kelly, mrs mmm, ginny, ummi, dani, sorry if ive missed any1

im so chuffed ive lost 12lbs now although wen i tell some ppl i get the response well every1 loses weight in the 1st tri, but im just happy ive lost some weight i feel much better 4it, plus i probs put that much weight on in the 1st wk wen i was preg with ds :haha:


----------



## Emum

Dani, I'm really confused now. Sorry to ask, but yesterday I thought you posted that you had a faint line on a pregnancy test, but were asking people not to congratulate you yet because the line was so faint? And tonight you are posting negative OPKs?

Have i misunderstood? Where do you think you are? Pregnant or just about to ovulate? Was the picture you posted yesterday an OPK or an HPT?

If you got a +ve HPT yesterday but tested today with OPKs not HPTs there is no need to worry. OPKs detect LH and HPTs detect HCG. The two chemicals are very similar but not completely identical. So an OPK can sometimes detect a pregnancy, but it is not as accurate as a HPT and it can take longer for a pregnancy to register on an OPK than an HPT. There is an interesting article on this on poas.com


----------



## Dani Rose

No I have no idea where I am. I have been getting faint lines on ics but I think it could be hcg hanging around, still. I'm really lost.

Today I had O type pain and then ewcm so I did an opk and again lines. Last week I got the same on opks and when I was on holiday.

I know its confusing. I am totally lost here myself. My cycles are usually 28 days but today is cd29 for me.

Just bd'd incase it's O. It's the only O pains ive had this cycle. I will temp tomo and see where I'm at.

Sorry to confuse. I'm just lost and looking for advice x


----------



## Emum

I think you are confusing the issue by doing OPKs and HPTS to be honest.

In your shoes I think I would get a stash of CB digi tests with conception indicator (if you look on eBay there is a seller who sells them quite cheaply). Do one a week until you get your next AF, or if it is initially posiitve, until you get a positive which increases from 1-2 weeks to 2-3. If you get AF, then start using your OPKs mid cycle. If you get a 2-3 BFP see your doctor. If you don't get AF back within 8 weeks of your loss, or the test stays positive at 1-2 weeks for that length of time, ask your doctor about a scan in case not everything passed. Hope that helps formulate a plan.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks. I did have an af which came on time. I felt O and everything but this month has been very weird. I started opks early as I used soy (now wish I didn't) I O'd early my bfp cycle using it.

Ever since the mc and getting a neg hpt I've had negs followed by faint lines over and over. I think it's gone then I get another faint bfp. I'm pretty sure something must be leftover :(

Gonna call the dr and talk it over cos it's driving me loopy now! I wish af would just come or I could know I Od. 

Thanks for helping x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani did you have an erpc?


----------



## Dani Rose

I took the meds that induce mc. But they didn't work and I had the tissues removed by a surgeon in the end. I was meant to be re checked and scanned the next day but wasn't. It was all horrific really and they needed the bed and even made me leave my room whilst I waited to be collected. :( 
It took a month to see a neg test and then a frer the day before last af was positive still. After neg ics. 

I had an appointment at the hosp last week and mentioned it all (recurrent mc) and she didn't seem phased. So I thought maybe normal.

I'm panicking now and google is not my friend x


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Dani, Try not to panic to much! And google is never our friend! :hugs: I'd rang the Dr., It can't hurt to get checked out.


----------



## kristina1291

yey my preg test finelly went to neg!!! agh hate the blue dye tests!! had to stare at it for like an hour thinking its positive,so i took the other test n dipped it in water.gave me the same result as mine......heellllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaa faded line. so i can conclude that these test suck n the hcg is out of my system!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Kristina NO HCG, time to watch for O! I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Leinzlove, I'm sorry if this comes across as rude but I reported your post yesterday and admin have removed it. I'm not sure why you've started posting a TTCAL thread after you got your BFP, it's a bit insensitive to those of us who've been through hell and back with one another and for those of us who are still TTC. 

If anyone thinks I've spoken out of turn, let me know and I'll delete this post.


----------



## kristina1291

thank u!!!!!! im so excited...finelly get to have some fun w my boo


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Leinz. Well temp up so af won't be today. I'm guessing yday O pains might have been it. Dammit hope bding after them works!


----------



## debzie

Dani I quote this often one of my friends practices chinese medicine and in eastern medicine they say a miscarriage affects the body like 1000 births. My cycles are usually out of wack for a few cycles not knowing where you are. I agree with emums plan. Good luck hun. You naturally may have a high level of hcg in your system like you day caused by a cyst. 

Ickle no I don't think your out if line. 

Afm peak this morning on cbfm. Did not get to bd last night so will have to make up for it before I go to work. ( Chris is on standby until Saturday ) love it when fate intervenes.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Debzie. I guess as last cycle was normal I just thought I'd be ok. Sigh.
Last mc I went back to norm quick. Lucky I guess. Every time is diff though I just need to rem.
Think I just need to temp again and stop poas. I'm an addict lol.

Good luck catching the egg! I bought a monitor ttc Ds but sold it before got to use it. Maybe il get one again x


----------



## kelly1973

Dani its a cough medicine begining with r its minging but worked for me xxx ask pink she knows what its called

Mrs migg how are you today?


----------



## fayewest

Dani - Really sorry things are so confusing for you, I think Emums advice was spot on so I wont repeat it, hopefully it will right itself v soon

Kelly - I love Mells! Frome is great thanks, going through a creative revival which is really wonderful and so much fun!

Hope - really pleased u are coming along nicely! ;0)

Kristina - Really pleased ypu can move on and starting trying again

Ickle - Not at all out of line

Morning all, I had horrible dreams last night, that I was on a plane that crashed into the sea, could barely sleep afterwards, my temp is out of whack!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My hairdresser came on Tuesday and funnily enough she was talking about that cough medicine (they are TTC too) it's called Robitussin :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for tonight Debz :happydance:

How are you today Kelly?

:hugs: Faye ... it's always a weird day once you've had a nightmare ... it's like you can't shake that feeling away isn't it :( 

AFM: I think I'm 3/4 DPO today. Keep taking my temps but as I said before really don't think they are accurate as I still have this stinking cold (almost 2 weeks now :grr: ) so I'm breathing through my mouth when I'm sleeping 

Hope everyone's ok ... I would rhyme all the names off but I haven't got much time :lol: x


----------



## Dani Rose

Il maybe get some next cycle. I got omega 3&6 capsules in boots yday on offer. Thought I might try them as got EPO in them. And clomid can dry you up so worth a try!

Faye sorry about the dream. Nothing worse. I've been having weird dreams but I'm reading the fifty shades books so I'm putting it down to that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. I'm ok thanks Kelly, hoping my nausea comes back today! Got my booking appointment on monday and I'm really hoping she books me an early scan. 
I used Robitussin as well as preseed. 
Ickle I agree with your concern, we welcome anybody here ttc after a loss and like them to carry on posting after the bfp but it's a little insensitive for ladies who have been here for a long time for somebody to join in after they have got the bfp. Again I really don't want to sound rude either.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M fx for scan! I hope you get one too. Can you get private if not? 

I've got conceive plus, think it's same as pre seed? It's really watery though! Was from boots x


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone :hi: some of you don't know me at all but I posted on here a lot a while back and then couldn't keep up with my journal and the recurrent miscarriage threads too along with all the lovely new ladies on here. I just wanted to lend some support to Ickle, I completely agree with you and thanks for reporting it. I even think twice about posting my bfp on my own journal as I have a lot of friends who are still struggling as I am still really and it is extremely insensitive. This is a place where we find probably our only comfort at a time when we often feel lost and confused and people need to respect that. Also a lot of the time on this thread people are just recovering from operations alongside all the emotional impact of a miscarriage. Rant over! Thanks Ickle. 
Dani I use Conceive Plus. I think it's really good, I like the applicators you can buy, they make life easier! Otherwise I have been known to use a whole tube during my fertile window!!
Emum, Faye, how you both doing?


----------



## ickle pand

I used conceive plus too this time but I just bought the tube rather than the applicators. I know with pre-seed that 4ml was way too much for me so I usually only used half of it but you fill the applicators yourself so you get to pick whereas I think the conveive plus ones are pre-filled aren't they?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Fili. Girls, I just don't feel right today.


----------



## filipenko32

You can buy a tube of Conceive Plus with no applicators, you can buy it with pre-filled applicators too, I'm not sure if they do a tube with empty applicators. I also used Robittison cough medicine during ovulation this time round. I had 4 spoonfuls daily it was disgusting!! I over use the Conceive Plus stuff and even squirt some in afterwards!! TMI! But then again I do 'overdo' everything. :blush: When I first bought the Robbitison (sp) cough medicine I was about to swig it on the tube until I checked myself and read the label for the proper dose!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Fili. Girls, I just don't feel right today.

Why hun?


----------



## ickle pand

What's wrong Mrs Mig? Another wobble or is it more physical?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I just don't feel pregnant. I feel tired and low and a bit breathless but I just don't feel right. I'm frightened something has happened and the progesterone is masking it. I was really bloated on Tuesday looking really pregnant and that happened just before both my losses. I can't really put my finger on it but it feels all wrong today.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrsmigg I have been reading Neversaynever's journal a lot and it has made me feel better on many occasions. She was convinced she was out and felt just like you and look at her now. Being breathless is a brilliant sign too! And feeling low/emotional etc all great signs. You are at the worst week in pregnancy I think - it's awful, just complete limbo. How can we really feel pregnant when we don't know for sure what's happening because we are PAL? Massive hugs I feel the same :hugs: :hugs: (but not breathless but want that!!)


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: I hope, in the nicest way, that its all in your head. I've heard others say that they've had days where they didn't feel pregnant. I think it's normal.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs MM - Really weird, just woke up in a blind panic, grabbing on to DH, he luckily is amazing and didnt moan too much about being woken up in the middle of the night for a daft reason! I am around the same boat as you, FF got it wrong and I think I am around 5/6 dpo ... fingers crossed!

Flip - So so lovely to hear from you and hear such wonderful news, dont ever feel bad about posting your BFP, you, amongst some of the other lovely ladies here are what helped get me through those first very dark few weeks last year where I didnt think I would ever stop crying! I am rapidly approaching my would have been due date so feeling quite emotional: but after my last clomid cycle next month I am onto IVF so am trying to stay positive and excited, although I have to admit I am scared ;0( 

How are you feeling? Positive I hope and we are all praying this ones a sticker! 

Mrs Migg - So sorry you are feeling weird and a little off today, whats the problem? Are you still feeling like the symptoms are ebbing? My sister had waves of symptoms all the way through her pregnancy, it probably means nothing, hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah it's an ebbing of symptoms and I just generally feel weird. I've just pulled loads of hair out washing my hair and that's not a good sign. I'm 7 weeks today and just having a horrible panic. I know symptoms ebb but I can't explain it. 
Faye we will all be here for you approaching that date. When is it?


----------



## ickle pand

Loosing hair is apparently a normal early pregnancy symptom Mrs Mig. I just googled it for you. Some women get loads of hair, others lose it. Doesn't seem fair lol!

Oh and happy 7 weeks!!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Really sorry that you are experiencing scary episodes, my friend said she lost hair during her pregnancy, also that she developed a bull beard of rashiness for the last 6 months, pregnancy is a weird thing and hopefully this is just one of those things, if you hadn't have already experienced a MC, you would no doubt hardly notice these episodes and weird feelings. But it must be horrible, having been through a MC, or two, the fear must always be there. We're here to help xxxxx

Its the 22nd June ;0( Really wanted to be pregnant before that happened! although in some ways I want something to happen of significance on the 5th November too, as that was the beginning of my MC and until that happened, my utterly favourite day of the entire year ;0(


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg so sorry your having a bad day. Seven weeks means that miglet is nice and cosy in there and you are now not experiencing the massive hike in hcg its slows down after 7 weeks. Hugs.

Fili welcome back its like old times today. Love seeing you here. 

Hi Faye my second miscarriage was on June 22 nd and my first 5 th novemner sp im dreading those dates too. 

Hi missmoo.


----------



## Emum

Hugs Mrs M. Would doing a conception indicator CB help your nerves, or make you feel worse? I hope it's nothing but I do understand the emotional roller coaster you are on. At 7 weeks you could also expect to see a heartbeat on a scan, so maybe you could persuade the EPU to scan you?

Hi fili! Always nice to see you. Very pleased you are pregnant again and keeping everything crossed for you.

I know I reported Leinzlove's first post too, but I didn't actually mind her posts last night though it seems I'm in the minority. I reported her first post because I thought she had just spammed every thread on the first page with her BFP announcement which was an insensitive and obnoxious thing to do. I also thought it was rude of her not to read back and take into account that a regular poster on the thread had just suffered a further loss, and that another regular was dealing with the due date of her first loss on the day she breezed in with her cut and paste news. But as a thread this is supposed to be for the pregnant and scared as well as those trying to conceive after a loss. When it started, Lozdi, Sarah and a few others were already pregnant after all and that was one of the reasons to start it so they could stay involved and not feel chat about pregnancy was unwelcome. I object strongly to people dropping in to make one post, effectively boasting about a BFP, but am fine with people joining when already pregnant i think.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi emum :hugs: yes I agree with what you said there. Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. No.... I'm terrified of digis. To be honest apart from the lack of sickness yesterday I have no reason to feel like this. I have my booking appointment on Monday so my plan is to tell the midwife how I have been feeling and see if she will let me have a reassurance scan. This stress cannot be good for me.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M have u poas? Mine started to lighten around my loss, I was still testing but then thought hook effect when actually it wasn't :(

I knew it was over and believe we can tell but I also believe we can scare ourselves. I wanted to get to the day I had the last mc, and made it, but found out later that was the day the HB stopped. I will never feel easy being pg again. It does something to you that you can't shake off. I hope its just in your mind and bean is ok :(

I just had the most embarrasing thing happen, I was looking on Superdrug at the Frers ppl mentioned and they were sold out, then I noticed comments on my FB about some activity I liked, was only the first responses?!? WTF.. My mum and friend commented, I am mortified, who else seen... I don't want everyone to know and didn't like it I tried to buy them that's all, I am properly annoyed!


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: That would be awful. So now they know you are TTC?


----------



## ickle pand

To be fair though Emum, those who were pregnant when this thread started had followed on from the previous thread where they joined after their losses and while they were TTC so it wasn't like they were complete strangers. I know it's probably an over reaction but if I hadn't posted my comment earlier, I would've just un-subscribed from this thread and stuck to my journal, which would be horrible given that I was part of the original thread from the first page. This is the only place on this site where I feel like I belong. 

I didn't report this mornings posts because she didn't break any rules and I don't want this to become personal.


----------



## fayewest

Debzie - How strange that we share horrible dates in common, we'll look after each other xx

I think a first post with a BFP on here is hugely insensitive! 

Ickle - Please don't leave, you are one of the originals who helped me through at the beginning on the previous thread xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to all who I've offended. I apologize. I thought this thread was listed under TTC groups & discussions. And I assumed that it was a thread for posting where we are now... trying straight after loss.

Again my deepest apologies. May you all be blessed with forever babies soon!


----------



## Emum

Nooooo ickle don't go! It's a shame this forum doesn't give you the option of ignoring posters you don't want to read, so you can choose not to see their posts on a thread you are part of. I didn't mean to upset you or challenge your opinion, was just setting out where I stand on the issue. Though if you, or any of the other old timers did leave the thread, I might have to start a brand new one again just to track you all down :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I am genuinely happy for any bfp after loss. I think ppl would tell us to give us hope not upset us. I can see the flip of the coin but it doesn't bother me at all.

If it's the rules then I ustand but I didn't know that so maybe others didn't? 

Just trying to see from all sides. 

Leinz yeh everyone will know if they seen it :( Its more work ppl I'm worried about as they'll not want to read that and think I'm pg.


----------



## Emum

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry to all who I've offended. I apologize. I thought this thread was listed under TTC groups & discussions. And I assumed that it was a thread for posting where we are now... trying straight after loss.
> 
> Again my deepest apologies. May you all be blessed with forever babies soon!

Ah! I hadn't realised the thread had been moved and dont know why it was. It has been in TTC After a Loss for months since I started it. But that explains why I haven't been able to find it there for the last few days and have been having to track it down via my subscriptions list.

I'm not sure tbh that even in the groups and discussions part of the forum that you are allowed to spam a BFP announcement and I think that you would get the same reaction on most threads on that section as you have here. I hope this pregnancy is successful for you, but if the worst happens and you have a new BFP to announce, multiple announcements might be happily received on the pregnancy part of the forum and give you the reaction you were looking for.

Thank you though for graciously bowing out so that all long standing posters feel comfortable with the tone of the thread.


----------



## Emum

I've emailed the board guides to ask this thread could go back to TTCAL as it isn't a general TTC discussion and I suspect this is why we've had 2 new posters causing an upset in the last week by not realising how closely linked this thread is to women still suffering the effects of loss.


----------



## booflebump

Emum said:


> I've emailed the board guides to ask this thread could go back to TTCAL as it isn't a general TTC discussion and I suspect this is why we've had 2 new posters causing an upset in the last week by not realising how closely linked this thread is to women still suffering the effects of loss.

The thread was moved to groups and discussions, as at over 600 pages long and a real sense of community, it is technically now a 'group'. We are aware of the reported posts, and the issues of the past few days, and are looking in to it


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

Dani: hope it's sorted out soon. Even my gp just told that it can take a while before the hormones get back to normal. 

Hi faye, MMM, MrsM, ickle, debzie, kristina, filipenko and anyone else I may have missed. 

I'm foing to prepare lunch for the kids, so I'm in a bit of a rush. Just came by to say hi and give an update. I'll come back to read everything later. 
So, I just saw my GP who has been sooooo nice! I just wanted to give her a huge hug before leaving lool! (but didnt dare^^)
She advised me to wait until af comes back so my hormones go back to normal and so that I deal emotionally with my loss before starting. I think she's right even though I really want to start straight away. She said that they might put me on clomid to help, that the endocrinologist may disagree but she'll send me to a gynae. She sent me for some blood test to check my iron levels. And we also talked about taking meformin but they havent received the letter from the hospital (my appointment was way before I even got pg). So thy will chase it up for me. She also explained that I find loosing wait more and more difficult because of the pcos. Nothing much really but she really made me feel better. 

Catcg up with you later girls ;-)


----------



## too_scared

i know i am late to the game (darn time change!) but i wanted to say i agree with what you are saying 100% ickle. 

mrs. m i am hoping with all my heart that your nerves are all in your head. i mean that in the nicest possible way! when i read that post i just about had a heart attack. i know this is your sticky bean! :hugs:

good afternoon everyone :) i hope you are all well.


----------



## elm

:wohoo: Mrs Mig for Mr Mig's job & ickle for the weight (& inch) loss :D :happydance: 

:haha: Kelly (re snail!!!) 

hope - there's NO way I'll loose weight in the 1st tri - I have to eat constantly or I'm :sick:!! Trying to eat healthily but not doing all that well so far - sure I've put on at least 1lb a day this week, doesn't help being stuck at home!

Hope the bd'ing is productive Debzie x

Emum's advice on the digi's sounds good Dani - hope you get some answers from a nice dr too x

So sorry you're having a bad day Mrs Migg, how are you feeling now? Sounds like you've got loads of symptoms including new ones which is all good xxx


----------



## elm

(maybe we need a change of thread title? don't know what too though!!)


----------



## ginny83

Mrs M - hope your ms comes back soon, although I don't think it means anything. I had much worse ms this last time around with DS and it hung around for a couple of days aften my D&C too. Hope you get a scan and you can go back to enjoying things :)

Ummi - I think we're in the same boat, I m/c on 1st May. I'm also getting lots of EWCM but negative OPKs - and by negative I mean very faint lines. I have a bit a of theory that even though I'm cycle day 17 my body think it's around cycle day 7-10, like basically I have lost a week, coz I usually get EWCM almost straight after I have finished AF until O. So if I'm right maybe I'll O within the next week? Who knows though!!

Dani - our bodies can be confusing hey? Are you sure that you're Oing? Only because I read a post by someone that had a m/c and starting getting their AF's again, but they actually still had a low amount of hcg in their system - I think they had 4 cycles before the hcg was gone. Maybe worth getting a blood test to see what your levels are doing?

Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all well :)

AFM - I got a BFN last night :happydance: I'm going to do another test tomorrow just to make sure it wasn't a false BFN, but I'm feeling happy that obviously my levels must be pretty close to 0 either way!

Also DS had playgroup today and I was chatting to another mum who 
I knew was pregnant but wasn't sure how far along. She was 26 weeks and I don't think you could even tell she had a bump! Anyway, she was saying how between her first child and this current pregnancy she had a m/c and today would have been the due date. So obviously she was happy that she was pregnant etc etc. I told her my story and it felt so nice to chat to someone about it that doesn't know me very well and didn't know I had been pregnant. Another mum who was chatting with us also said how she had a m/c before falling pg with her son. It made me feel so hopeful to know that both these women had experienced a m/c and then gone on to have a baby/pregnancy.


----------



## Emum

Once you tell someone IRL you have had a loss, it is amazing how many people will disclose they have too. This has happened to me a lot, and I quite recently sent a condolence letter to someone I didn't know all that well whose baby died 2 days after he was born due to birth complications, and talking to her afterwards she said she had been stunned by how many people had suffered losses too, and how it was amazing how much hidden grief there is out there which women just don't talk about normally. Until I had my first miscarriage I didn't know anyone else in real life who had had one and felt like a total freak! 

Hope everyone is feeling better now after all the bruised feelings this morning. I feel a bit discombobulated by the thread being moved, and a bit concerned about what impact that's going to have. I think we will have far fewer new people joining at a time they need post miscarriage support, and a few more blundering in misunderstanding the nature of the thread, which is a shame. I just hope the move doesn't end up killing it :( And why did no one say it had been moved or post a link to the new location? I just kept going into the TTCAL part of the forum and it was sitting there with a dead connection towards the bottom of the first page. Had no idea what had happened to it and thought it was a bug caused by the forum upgrade! Did everyone else find it easily when it moved?

MrsM, how are you feeling now? Hope you had a nice tuna and egg sandwich for lunch with lucozade, and are now stuck with your head down the bowl, wondering how on earth you could have thought that was a good idea and welcoming all symptoms back like long lost friends :)


----------



## ginny83

I find the thread from my subcriptions list - so can't help with that?

To be honest the first reason I initally clicked on this thread was because I thought it was updates from people that had ttc straight after a loss (as in before AF). So I was interested to see if many people actually got BFPs or m/c again from trying so soon after. Then I realised there were such a lovely and supportive bunch of ladies here and couldn't help but want to join. But I can see how someone might think from the title of the thread that is a spot to update where they are now if they started ttc straight after a loss - esp if it's not in TTCAL??


----------



## pinksmarties

just a quick one as at work.

I always find threads from the subscription list so I too hadn't noticed it had moved. I agree that is should be in the TTCAL section. We were a 'group' / 'supportive community' there too and it wasn't moved then. I totally agree the thread title may be misleading in its new postition but wasn't so back in the Loss thread.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Emum

I can edit the thread title as I started the thread but the worry is if I do that, regular posters might not recognise it is what it is. I can also edit the opening post to ask people not to pop up just to post a BFP, but that changes the whole tone of the thread I think, and maybe makes us look like the bitter ladies on LTTC we were discussing a few weeks ago!

Can regulars post some suggestions as to what if anything they would like me to do (as I think I am the only one who can edit it). Or does someone want to start a new thread over in TTCAL we can all migrate too (but again we may lose some people en route as happened last time)? Or I can do what some groups have had to do and say in the title it is a closed group, but that wasn't what we wanted when we started it, and if it had been closed from the outset we'd never have met lots of people who have gone on to be regulars :(


----------



## ickle pand

I always use the subscription list (and then the first unread post button next to the thread name so I don't miss anything lol) but who knows how many others we've lost because they don't use it.

Yeah I ditto what Pink said about it's location being right where it was in TTCAL. 

I don't think we want a closed group - we've always welcomed new people with open arms but just joining at the appropriate time. I feel bad that people who need our help and support might not be able to find us now. It seems silly to change the name of the thread - this is the first time we've had problems with people posting BFP's on either of the threads and the only thing that's changed is the location.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crumbs, what a lot to catch up on. Thank you everyone - you are all so lovely. No tuna and egg sandwich Emum but I did feel a bit sicky after driving to work. I'm feeling a bit better about everything now and I am going to the chip shop for lunch as a treat. 
Regarding the thread I had no idea it had moved. I see why we are more of a "group" but I certainly don't want to be a closed group, I want to be able to offer people the same kind of support I had. I do think it should be clear what sort of group it is though. 
I also want to apologise to Leinzlove as the thread move is obviously what caused the misunderstanding, but I am pleased we've got to the bottom of it.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies :wave:

It has been a while but I have been popping on here and there to catch up.

MrsMig, I'm not sure if you will remember but when I was between 5-7 weeks I was convinced something just 'wasn't right' again as my sickness had changed or just from a feeling really but it all turned out to be in my head as I was so worried about something going wrong again. I think it is perfectly normal for any woman to have these feelings after a loss and I am sure this is the case for you hun. Sending you :hugs: xx

I wanted to pop by and just say congratulations to Fili too :) I am so happy for you lovely xxx

I hope everyone is doing well and Ickle huge congrats on your weight loss!! That is amazing in the space of time!!! :thumbup: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I dont know if I'm a regular ^_^ but you could just put a big TTCAL in the title. Explain a bit more in the first post of the thread and maybe write a gentle reminder of the BFP rule (which applies anyway for any TTC discussion). Just my 2 pence worth...
And btw: thanks emum for this thread, even if I'm a newbie. Feels good being here. 

Ginni: i thought the same. My body is trying to find where it is at... I'll see what happens with temping. 

MrsM: I hope, like everyone said, that it's all in your head. I understand though why you're feeling like this. Wish you lots of ms and feeling bloated and much more symptomes.


----------



## too_scared

i only come to the thread through my subscriptions too. 

i am so happy i found this thread. you ladies have helped me immensely. i don't think it should be closed and i don't think the title should be changed. i think the best thing for this thread is to be back at in the ttcal forum. 

basically what i am saying is that i agree with the others. :)

i posted the same time as ummi. i think putting ttcal in the title is a good idea :)

also, i wanted to say healthy and happy 9 months to fili!! so happy for you. i remember you were here right when i had my first loss. you helped me a lot when i was feeling that i just couldn't try again. thank you.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah you're a regular already Ummi. You're one of us now lol!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies i got a bfp on my opk wahoooooo you cannot stop me i am on fire lmao

mrs migg hope you enjoyed your chips and glad you are feeling a little better glad you are seeing someone on monday.

Dam ickle you cant leave us we love you soooooooooooo much

hi to all you lovely ladies xx just a quick one as im knee deep in chicken poo wat a glamour puss i am x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly you are funny! Thanks Louby as well it's always lovely to see you. I think it's just been a really emotional week with it being my due date plus turning 7 weeks was scary and also Marks job, even though it's something I really wanted I have been stressing over. I need a holiday!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: wtg Kelly!!

:hugs: Mrs Mig ... hope your feeling better soon 

How are you today Emum?

Would it maybe be an idea to create a new thread in the TTCAL section, get this one closed and post a link on here to the new one ... that way it won't be over 600 pages long and can stay in the TTCAL forum :shrug:

I know exactly what you mean about people just coming in to basically announce. I'm trying to think of any example but I can't :dohh:

Well I am around 3/4DPO today ... temp rose slightly however it was taken at 3.55am as that's when I woke up and knew that I would be awake before 7am meaning I wouldn't have over 3 hours sleep till I next took it ... I used the temp corrector and the line seems pretty good. Definately thinking CD12 was because of my stupid cold! Done another OPK today which was negative. Hoping tomorrow I will get crosshairs on my chart!


----------



## loubyloumum

My due date is fast approaching too and I have found myself getting very emotional about it and about what should have been - then I feel really selfish with being pregnant but feel so sad about 'the date'! I have been stressing about what we should do on that day as I feel we should mark it with something, but notr sure? 
Huge congrats on Mark's job too - that is super news :) Maybe you could treat yourself to a little break away together in your second tri? xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I can edit the thread title as I started the thread but the worry is if I do that, regular posters might not recognise it is what it is. I can also edit the opening post to ask people not to pop up just to post a BFP, but that changes the whole tone of the thread I think, and maybe makes us look like the bitter ladies on LTTC we were discussing a few weeks ago!
> 
> Can regulars post some suggestions as to what if anything they would like me to do (as I think I am the only one who can edit it). Or does someone want to start a new thread over in TTCAL we can all migrate too (but again we may lose some people en route as happened last time)? Or I can do what some groups have had to do and say in the title it is a closed group, but that wasn't what we wanted when we started it, and if it had been closed from the outset we'd never have met lots of people who have gone on to be regulars :(

I think the only thing that has caused the misunderstandings is the change in location- hopefully it will be moved back! I think this thread is just right (when its in its right place). I never noticed the move, I keep this thread on my tabs when I start firefox lol, never even have to find it in subscriptions its just there everytime I open my browser!

I strongly disagree with the idea of making it a closed group- we simply just need to be back in TTCAL. I know we have pregnant ladies too, but those of us pregnant did start off here having just suffered losses, and the support is so valuable. I feel I would be upset if we had to remake the thread again just because of location purposes, as we have a good thing going here, and well I'm just plain sentimental! BnB is a fair place, I expect when all of our polite objections to the move have been taken into account we will find ourselves back in TTCAL.

I had tears in my eyes at Booflets post, we do have a real sense of community here, and we can have that in TTCAL it would be such a shame for ladies to miss this thread in a time when they most need support simply because its not in the right location to catch their attention. :hugs:

Its my mmc pregnancy EDD today...or at least I think so. It would have been, based on lmp, but with knowing I O late now, I'm not sure when it would have been, so I'm sticking with today. I feel ok about it I think. 

Faye I was in hospital having medical management on the 5th of november....it won't really be a fun night for me anymore either. :hugs:

Ickle you are going nowhere! We shall not allow it!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Loz ... thinking of you. I dunno what I'm going to be like come my due date :( x


----------



## ickle pand

Yay we're back in TTCAL :)


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Loz. I hope that your monkey is distracting you from this sad day. It's ok to be happy and sad at the same time though.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Yay we're back in TTCAL :)

LMAO. I just spent half an hour very carefully editing the opening post and title on the basis we were stuck on discussions and groups, and was coming back to ask for opinions on it, when I saw this, and had to go back again and put it all back the way it was. And I sweated hard to make it all as sensitively worded as I could too!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw bless! We appreciate your hard work anyway :)


----------



## Lozdi

I think I am ok. I have been extremely hormonal with this pregnancy- but its 99% happy hormones (once I got past first tri), so I think thats helping alot. It sort of feels like I have been pregnant forever, as the time between mmc and new bfp included a lot of beer drinking and has become hazy. Its like a gap between the mmc its self, and then starting to post on BnB. I think my hormones are not allowing me to feel what I would feel if I wasn't pregnant by now. Time is weird because on the one hand, this pregnancy seems to have been going on for years, and on the other hand, the faint bfp that now kicks me like a boss seems like just yesterday. Its all a bit surreal.

I'm so glad we are back in our usual place! :happydance:

Mrs Miggins I really hope you get an early scan. The stress won;t be hurting the Migglet, but it will be doing you no good at all. 

When I went to fetch my boys from school a bit ago, some daft bloke down the road said to me 'cheer up it might never happen' I was pretty annoyed. I was not in a grumpy mood, was just concentrating on my thoughts, because I had been halfway through catching up on the thread when I had to go fetch them, and I was thinking the whole being moved thing over and sort of planning my post for when I got back. After that comment I took the time to stop, and explain to the daft man just WHY that is an incredibly stupid comment to make. He apologized and appeared to feel suitably sheepish. I HATE that comment! Gah! I swear the next time someone says it to me I will mortify them so hard they will have nightmares! Grr! If I had serious money, I would literally buy advertising time on TV to lecture the country en masse about the stupidity of that comment!!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Yay we're back in TTCAL :)
> 
> LMAO. I just spent half an hour very carefully editing the opening post and title on the basis we were stuck on discussions and groups, and was coming back to ask for opinions on it, when I saw this, and had to go back again and put it all back the way it was. And I sweated hard to make it all as sensitively worded as I could too!Click to expand...

:haha: Indeed its much appreciated!


----------



## ickle pand

I'd love to have been within earshot of you giving out to him Loz :)


----------



## Lozdi

I love telling people off for the cheer up comment just as much as I hate hearing it! He tactfully avoided eye contact with me when I was on my way back home with the boys. :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think I've missed a ton again... lol I spent Tuesday studying for my final, and then yesterday had my final and first day of work at the new job! I think I did well on the final and was done and out of there within 20 minutes of getting the test... lol My first day at the new job went well, but man was I ever EXHAUSTED when I got home! It's a brand new store and part of our jobs this week and next is to get it set up - which basically meant that I was a semi construction worker yesterday toting around power tools and heavy metal poles all over the place.  It was fun though and I think my new co-workers are going to be a great group to work with!

I got solid crosshairs yesterday, so according to that I'm at 4dpo today. My temp dropped today though, so I guess we'll see what happens the next couple of days before I get all excited about being in the 2ww. lol Could be an implantation dip ofc...


----------



## Emum

Sounds fun dodger. When I was a student I worked for 3 weeks setting up the new Toys R Us store in Hull. When we started it was just a big concrete warehouse and we did everything, built all the shelving and display cases on the shop front and storerooms, took all the deliveries, stocked all the shelves from scratch. It was really hard work and very long days but it was amazing to see it transform so quickly from absolutely nothing to a really slick looking store that looked as if it had been there for months on its opening day.


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's exactly what we are doing! It's pretty amazing to see everything coming up so fast. They started with a huge empty store just 2 days ago and are planning to open in about a week and a 1/2 now! I can't wait til we start stocking everything. I love crafts and it's going to be so much fun watching it all take shape! I already have those feelings of looking at a particular area of the store and thinking "I helped build that!" :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Loz I'd have loved to have seen the guys face!! Tbh that's a comment I would say to a friend jokingly but I would never dream of saying it a stranger! For all he knew you you might have just had a bereavement in the family!

:happydane: Doger ... think we're around the same DPO ... I'm around 3/4 DPO today ... hoping I get my cross hairs tomorrow as my temp's been wacko with this stupid cold :grr: x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I had that my first cycle after my mc. I got a fever that kept coming back for something like 10 days and boy did it sure play heck with my temping attempts! That'd be awesome if you are! I think that makes you, me and Ickle all in 2ww (or at least in theory right?!). Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Emum

dodgercpkl said:


> I had that my first cycle after my mc. I got a fever that kept coming back for something like 10 days and boy did it sure play heck with my temping attempts! That'd be awesome if you are! I think that makes you, me and Ickle all in 2ww (or at least in theory right?!). Did I miss anyone?

Me. I am 2 dpo due to test on 29 May.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - sorry I missed that you were also in your tww!! YAY! That makes a nice little group of us! :)


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Yay we're back in TTCAL :)

Wahoo girl power :headspin:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I have to say that yesterday I was working and I kept having these thoughts of "I hope I'm not hurting the baby" and then I'd realize just what I'd just thought and kinda smack myself.


----------



## Dani Rose

Lodzi - thinking of you. It is so hard.

5th Nov was my grandads bday, he died almost 2 years ago and it still hurts me so much, my last baby was due late Oct and I was hoping bringing a new baby to my Nan's would in some way make the date happy again, but looks like I will spend it double miserable now :(

Why am I so sad tonight, I am so emotional.


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* I have those days too... Just be kind to yourself.


----------



## Dani Rose

Doesn't help I had a few ciders making tea I suppose, off to run a bath and chill I think x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Dani 

Fingers crossed emum, dodger and ickle. We WILL get our :bfp: this month!! X


----------



## fayewest

And me XXXX


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed we can all be bump buddies together. 

My arthritis has flared a little so I'm not going to Zumba. I'm taking the shellac off my nails and watching Great British Menu. Love this programme!


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Thanks for all the hard work, shame the buggers didnt change us back before you started!

Loz - 5th November used to be so much fun, was already my favourite day as I LOVE bonfires and fireworks, and Mr P proposed on Bonfire night.

Hope today is easing off and hasnt been too hard, glad to hear you are feeling OK about it xx


----------



## too_scared

sending tons and tons of sticky dust to all the ladies in their tww. i really wish i could be joining you guys in a day or 2. gotta wait for the testing.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going to start testing in the morning. I told DH earlier that we can get a dog when I'm pregnant. He looked at me and said "what if I've already got you pregnant?" with an excited look on his face. I'm not sure what excited him more, the thought of the baby or the puppy lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Haha ickle! Hope your DH gets his puppy ^_^

can't for your results girls. Hope we'll have loads more BFPs coming soon!


----------



## kelly1973

ah bless him ickle wat pup you thinking of getting?

hugs to you loz xxxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: Dani
> 
> Fingers crossed emum, dodger and ickle. We WILL get our :bfp: this month!! X

I'd love to see us all be bump buddies together! :)



fayewest said:


> And me XXXX

Yay!! 

Ickle - I keep going back and forth about when I want to test. lol I can't wait to see your result tho! :)


----------



## Wobbles

elm said:


> (maybe we need a change of thread title? don't know what too though!!)

This is a good idea.

For now this has been moved back by the original mod that moved it. Members can't accept bfp stories/success after a loss from some and not others. If anyone enters the discussion they need to be aware the thread is being used for updates by everyone that joins.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: ickle. Men are so easily pleased :lol: 

Thanks Wobbs. It doesn't seem to be a problem with new members. It's just members that come onto the thread and announce their pregnancy when they've never had any interaction on the thread before x


----------



## ickle pand

We're not sure what dog to get. DH wants some sort of terrier but I'd prefer a bigger dog like a lurcher or a lab. I do have a soft spot for yorkies though :)


----------



## kelly1973

arh yorkies are soooooo cute get looking cause your guna get your bfp this month xx


----------



## ickle pand

Lol I hope you're right.


----------



## hopeithappens

sooooo much to catch up on 

dodger - glad ur enjoying ur new job

im so excited waiting for these bfps

i would love another dog, ever since my mams got put to sleep i miss havin a little cuddly dog, i think if i was to get another 1 id love a dachshund or a bassett hound, but i couldnt be without a german shepherd defo my fave breed lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray for our situation being resolved!! Emum thank you for your efforts. 
Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww! 
Louby and Loz, hugs for your difficult due date. 
Emum, that's my local toys r us! I got Edie's cot bed from there. Ahhh!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Awww! I love dogs!


----------



## Emum

Wobbles said:


> elm said:
> 
> 
> (maybe we need a change of thread title? don't know what too though!!)
> 
> This is a good idea.
> 
> For now this has been moved back by the original mod that moved it. Members can't accept bfp stories/success after a loss from some and not others. If anyone enters the discussion they need to be aware the thread is being used for updates by everyone that joins.Click to expand...

I am completely confused by this wobbles.

My understanding is that the Baby and Bump rules are that no one is allowed to make a BFP announcement on a TTC thread unless they have previously been contributing to it. That is all we have asked posters to abide by.

I am very happy to edit the title or the opening post if you feel this needs to be done, but I don't think it's fair to criticise any of the regular posters on this thread, as WE have all abided by your rules and reported those who haven't. Leinzlove by contrast posted her BFP announcement on around 30 threads in this section of the forum in the early hours of Wednesday. I have no idea if she was contributing regularly to the others but she had never previously posted on this thread, and at the time she made that first post we were still in the TTCAL part of the board and were moved over to discussions later that day, possibly prompting one other poster to do the same thing. In the intervening period, a recently miscarried lady in this section started her own thread about trying straight after a miscarriage because she could not see there was already a long and supportive thread on the subject which is usually on the first page


----------



## debzie

hello ladies I work a late shift and all sorts happens............took me ages to catch up and now I cannot remember everything. 

Who's now in the tww? Emum, dodger missmoo and ickle (in the lead) 
Myself and Kelly are cycle buddies yet again. 

Louby welcome back and hugs hun.

Hello everyone else. 

Glad we are back in ttcal it is where we belong.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Debz how you doing? X


----------



## Emum

Have had a go at amending the first post. Comments welcome. Very happy to amend it again if it now comes across as too blunt. x


----------



## kelly1973

wait for it i have 13 dogs so think i love them quite alot xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Had a read Emum - sounds great. To the point, definately not blunt and yet still very welcoming. 

I read the post you quoted the same way you did and agree with your sentiments 100%.


----------



## hopeithappens

thats gr8 emum and not blunt at all 

kelly - 13 wow what kind are they all?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I agree too. I'm also a bit confused by it all now. I thought the thread had been moved before Leinzlove posted. 
Kelly - 13 dogs?? My!!


----------



## ickle pand

Emum I think the first post is fine. Says everything we need it to.


----------



## pinksmarties

And I thought my 1 cockatiel was a handful!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd love a cockatiel! I just have a very insecure cat. When Mark and I got together he had a German Shepherd/Rottweiller cross called Bruce but he was old and we lost him almost two years ago. I'd like another dog but it wouldn't really be fair on the cat. The whole time we lived here when Bruce was alive Daphne lived upstairs.


----------



## Emum

My side really hurts tonight. Hope I haven't got a UTI. I'm not prone to them, in fact havent had one since I was a kid so not sure of symptoms but have sharp pain on lower left hand side and keep needing to wee :(. Don't want to end up taking anything during 2ww though.


----------



## pinksmarties

I would like a cat but I am very allergic. We have had dogs, grew up with Border Collies and we had a Greyhound but decided no more for now. Our cockatiel was hand reared and is tame (although he has his moments!!). He is out when we are home and loves his cuddles.


----------



## hopeithappens

pink - ur cockatiel sounds adorable

if it wasnt for my 1st shepherd i wouldnt have daft lollop i have now lol after 13yrs persuading my parents 2let me have 1 i rang a local breeder who had 1 pup left and and stupidly saw a cute puppy and took him, didnt meet the mother or anything, we had problems with his temperament from a few months old he adored the ppl he knew but wouldnt accept any1 new would snap growl with teeth bared but at the same time hed b shaking like a leaf he was so terrified i had him at a training club every wk, i tried herbal tablets, i went to a behaviourist and after 2sessions there i made the decision to have him put to sleep he was my baby and it broke my heart doing that but didnt want him 2live his life in fear of everything, he was only 10months itll b 9yrs this sept and i still miss him, but neways my mam while she was out doing her job got talking to a woman about dogs she mentioned this 1 and turns out she has his brother the only living 1 out of a litter of 10 as they were all put to sleep 4the same reason, excuse me 4rambling on a bit as u can tell i love my dogs :haha:


----------



## kristina1291

helloagain ladies! i have a drs apt tomorrow to find out my hcg levels r back to 0.im excited n freaked out at the same time!


----------



## MightyMom

I think the first post clarifies a lot Emum, thanks.

FWIW I don't think Leinzlove was spamming the boards. She is a regular in several other TTC threads. I think she was just confused by the thread being moved into a groups forum and was looking to join other PALs now that she has a BFP. The fact that she didn't just pop in, spam, and run seemed to me that she wanted to join a new thread, not spam it. But I can see how it must have looked if no one saw her in the other TTCAL threads.


----------



## ickle pand

Bfn this morning but at 7DPO I didn't expect to see a line lol! I nearly forgot that I was supposed to be testing but I found my pee pot in the nick of time. Still having very mild cramps.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's still early yet ickle. 

I've finally got my crosshairs :happydance: so I'm 4DPO today! :D x


----------



## Chele78

Ickle, you would have had to implant dead early for a result today. Don't lose hope. Much more likely to have implantation between today and 11dpo, according to averages.


----------



## fayewest

Waaay too early Ickle! ;0) I think I am around 7dpo too, I have lost all my tests in a packing box somewhere, going to have to wait til I can find them x


----------



## ickle pand

Don't worry ladies I'm still full of hope, I just needed to pee on something :)

Ooo exciting Faye!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm going to the doctors. I can't shake this feeling that it's all gone wrong and I'm getting myself into a complete state.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs M. 

Just phoned the doctors and my bloods are ok. Such a relief! X


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Mrs Mig. Is it just a feeling or is there anything to make you think that things might have gone wrong? Would it be worth going to the EPU so they can maybe do a reassurance scan? I'd think the most the doctor could do would be to refer you to there or to the midwife.

Glad to hear that MMM :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Our EPU won't see us without a doctors referral so I have to do it this way. Its just the disappearance of my symptoms. I feel like I did with my first loss that happened at this time.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I am glad you are going to dr. For peace of mind if nothing else. Hugs.

Ickle if I get pg DH gets to buy a beetle (car) he's eyeing them up all the time. I said I get my baby you get yours lol! Yay for baby pressies! Fx it's sooner rather than later!

Temp still up. I'm thinking the other day must have been O... Fx


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok. That's poop. Don't leave the docs without that referral! You need this for your own piece of mind. Have you got an appointment yet?


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Dani - I'm sure it helps them through the sex on demand that they seem to find so horrific :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I know you'd think they'd be pleased! Lol


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - is it far better off for piece of mind! Fingers crossed they'll do you a lovely scan, and your mind will be firmly at rest! 

Ickle - My DH said last night, 'shouldn't you be peeing on sticks or something now!' Bless, supportive, but too excited, I need to reign him in or we'll both go bonkers


----------



## ginny83

Hello everyone:) Hope we're all well!

fingers crossed for everyone in the 2ww!

MrsM - hope you get in for a scan asap x

On the topic of pet dogs. DF really wants a bulldog puppy - but they are so expensive and I want to wait until we're all moved and settled into our new house, which won't be until around Christmas time at the earliest. 

My OPK looked a tiny bit darker today - hopefully that's a good sign. We'll see what happens!

5th November is DF and mine's anniversary. The 6th November was suppose to be the due date and then it got changed to 4th November based on the dating scan. So it's going to be a bit of a mixed emotions time - hopefully I'm pregnant again and planning to do something on our anniversary will take my mind off things


----------



## Dani Rose

Ginny sounds good. Hopefully we have beans by then and can feel a little better knowing that they are cooking x


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Faye. Mine is the opposite. He thinks I pee on too many sticks but he knows that it helps keep me sane. I only do 1 a day until near the end of the 2ww then I do one every 12 hours so I don't think that's too bad. I'd only test twice with the same cup of urine if there was a possible line. 

I've been looking into breeds of dogs that get on with cats because our moggy was there first so take priority, but it seems like getting them from a puppy is the best bet so they grow up with the cat. We live in a first floor flat so I think it'd be hard to toilet train a puppy and I'd prefer to get a adult dog from a rescue centre. I'll just have to wait for one to need a home that is used to cats.


----------



## kelly1973

hugs ginny bulldog pups are lush

mrs migg dont leave docs till you get what you want you need this for peace of mind xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok so they have got me in for a scan at 8.15. The doctor and the epu pretended I was having bad cramps to get me in as that is the protocol - cramps or bleeding - but I didn't lie so my conscience is clear. I do feel better now I have a scan I just have to prepare myself for possible bad news.


----------



## ickle pand

So glad you're getting a scan. Is that 8.15 tonight or tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tomorrow morning. So I have to be up very very early. I'm at work tomorrow as well so I've told them I'll be late or if it's bad news I won't be in.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - is that 8.15 this evening? Will be thinking about you ;0) xxx

I would love a collie crossed with a lab, my friend has one and she is so soft and beautifully tempered, but smart and has the lovely blue eyes ;0) Mr P said NO! Not until we are onto our next house and have some land and a small holding so the dog can spend most of its time outside ! Best get saving then!!


----------



## fayewest

Ah ha just read it, will hope and pray for good news xx


----------



## ginny83

I'll be thinking of you Mrs M - sending positive thoughts!


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs miggs so glad you got a scan this will put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I hope today passes quickly for you and that you get good news in the morning.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So glad you've got a scan Mrs M. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## fayewest

Having phantom symptoms ... feel nauseous and tired, could just be getting used to the new water at our house ;0)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Faye have you not tested ... could be pregnancy symptoms not phantom ones :winkwink: x


----------



## fayewest

Def too early, I am only 7dpo, the FF I am sure is wrong ... that and I cant find my tests ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

I've had nausea this morning too Faye.

I'm currently scratching my head at FF. It took away one of my pregnancy points for adding creamy CM, but it's my top sign that occurs in 30.5% of pregnancy charts at 7DPO. Does anyone understand that?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

When are you going to test then? I'd be out at Superdrug buying some with this great offer they've got on at the minute :lol: x


----------



## Lozdi

8:15 is early indeed, but better than having to wait all day. There shouldn't be much of a waiting time either that early. Now we just need to find a way to speed up the time passage of today so you can be reassured sooner! Don't forget to take tissues, I forgot to take some to my first scan and when I saw the HB I teared up so badly it became even more of a blurry blob on the screen. :hugs:

Emum, good job with the opening post. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Thats really confusing Ickle! I got creamy CM exactly on 7dpo on my pregnancy cycle (page 12 of my journal if you wanted to obsess and check over them ;0) )

From what I read in some places its not a good pregnancy indicator and others say it is ... Confusing! 

I think MMM that I will wait til day 12/13, I am convinced I am not pregnant any way and on my pregnancy cycle I got a bfp at 15dpo, so I want to hold off a little bit and live in a pregnant fantasy land ;0) I wasnt even sure I was going to ovulate this cycle


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds good to me Faye. So that will be next Friday-ish? :thumbup: x


----------



## fayewest

Yep exactly, although I am going out to a friends house for dinner tomorrow and might fancy a glass of wine, so if I do happen to stumble on the tests, I will do one, just to make sure ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

I could live with it being a good sign or a bad one, it's the contradition that's weird. 

Nausea is continuing and I'm getting food cravings which I haven't had in a while. This is going to be a long week lol!


----------



## kelly1973

oooooo how exciting ickle xx


----------



## fayewest

Exciting Ickle!! ;0) Fingers crossed for a big fat baby this month xx


----------



## too_scared

ickle those sound like wonderful symptoms!! i had creamy cm (lots of it :S) with both my bfp's. i think it is a great sign! i *know* you are going to see that bfp this cycle!!

mrs. m :hugs: i know you are going to get that scan tomorrow and see the hb nice and strong. i have been thinking about you. i am glad you have a nice, early scan tomorrow morning. i can't wait to log in tomorrow and see the good news. :hugs:

good luck to all the ladies in their tww. i can't wait to see more bfp's next week!!

and the dog talk... as you can see i love my doggies! my boys are what keep me going. i love them to pieces. i used to work at a humane society and i was on the executive board of 2 rescues. i love animals. actually my usual username is furryfarm. haha! i don't think i would ever have 13 dogs like Kelly though! my dream number is 3 dogs. dh said i could have a 3rd dog but i want to wait until my cats have passed. i have 2 senior cats, a soon to be 15 year old siamese kitty with crf and a soon to be 11 year old fat tabby (i think you call them moggies there) who thinks he's the king of the house. he even bosses the dogs around! anyway, i could go on and on about my pets and my love of dogs but i should probably stop now. haha!


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - I love the image of a lovely podgy baby :)

TS - Do your dogs get on ok with your cats? We have a house cat so she wouldn't be able to escape far from a dog so it's really important that they get on.


----------



## too_scared

my dogs and cats get along fine. it is not perfect but the dogs don't chase them or anything. but, i had the cats first and then got puppies. 

iorek (my sammy) was 4 1/2 months old when we got him and he was very afraid of everything. he is perfect with the cats because he was afraid of them at first. :( my fat cat is an ass and bosses the dogs around, and since iorek was so scared at first he grew up being afraid of the cat. he is a big 65 lb doggy who is afraid of a cat! haha! but, he absolutely LOVES my siamese cat, he follows her around and wags his tail for her all the time. she hates him. she hates everyone and everything but dh and i. typical siamese. 

brom, on the other hand, was different. he came to us as a tiny puppy who barreled through everything. he was fearless and decided that cats were wonderful things to chase. :( i even got a broken toe and a badly sprained toe because of it! one night he decided to give chase and i tried to catch him with my leg, since my hands were full, and i kicked the wall. :S ouch! anyway, as he grew he got so much better with the cats. he never chases them anymore but he does paw at the fat cat. they all get on just fine.

before we got brommie i wanted to get a rescue dog, an adult. but dh was too afraid about having an adult dog with our cats. plus, dh never had a baby puppy so i wanted him to experience it. brom was one of those pudgy little guys who grunted when you cuddled him, you know what i mean? that is just about the best thing ever about puppies. <3 as much as i love puppies i won't be getting a puppy anymore, i don't think. they are too much work. i want adults from now on. i think it is perfectly ok to get an adult dog from a shelter to come home to a cat as long as the dog has been tested with a cat, by the people at the shelter, not just going by the previous owners word. people will say whatever they think you want to hear when giving up a dog. :( 

(sorry about the long post... i really can go on forever about my dogs!)

i can't wait for you to get a dog, ickle!! next week for sure!! better start looking!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Well it'll be DH's dog mostly (at least that's what I'll tell him so he can be on poop scooping duty) I think he wants a male dog to even up the boy/girl ratio at home lol!


----------



## too_scared

haha! i love male dogs. i never had a female dog but my mom and my sister do. they seem moody. haha! i think i will always have males. i think males usually get along better together. 2 females can have problems. but, both my boys are neutered so maybe that makes a difference, i don't know.


----------



## kelly1973

Ts i run a small dog/cat charity so the dogs i have are mostly dogs with mega issues so have worked with them to make there lives happier xx we have border collies for oh work for the sheep but i have all different breeds ranging from great dane to spaniel all get on really well now that they have had training.

well opk are getting lighter so thinking surge is over getting mega pain from left side which is funny as for the last three months its always been from the right hopefully get crosshairs tomoz, even nearer to your scan mrs migg xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully that's a big juicy follie getting ready to pop at any moment Kelly :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> Lol! Well it'll be DH's dog mostly (at least that's what I'll tell him so he can be on poop scooping duty) I think he wants a male dog to even up the boy/girl ratio at home lol!

See what gender baby you have first!! I was really pleased I had a girl to even our household out, at that time there was Mark, his son and the male dog and me and my female cat! Now we need another male....


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, your work/farm/etc sounds wonderful to me :) 

all that pain has to mean a bfp is just around the corner!! fx'ed!


----------



## kelly1973

have to dtd tonite but really hurt my hip can hardly walk bloody dam and blast gunna do it what ever happens


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Lol! Well it'll be DH's dog mostly (at least that's what I'll tell him so he can be on poop scooping duty) I think he wants a male dog to even up the boy/girl ratio at home lol!
> 
> See what gender baby you have first!! I was really pleased I had a girl to even our household out, at that time there was Mark, his son and the male dog and me and my female cat! Now we need another male....Click to expand...

Good point, if we have a boy, then we need a girly dog so that there's more of us lol! My folks have got a lurcher called Sally who is the sweetest, cuddliest dog in the world. I'd have a dog like her in a minute but I think she'd chase our Pebbles since she's a sight hound.


----------



## too_scared

puppies!! too cute :)

i hope your hip feels better before tonight, Kelly!

ickle, i am totally out numbered here and i don't mind :) it is just me and my girly kitty, blue. the rest are boys. well, unless you look in my fish tank. then i really don't know! haha! plus, i have a container of 1000's of white worms in my basement, then really, who knows! (the worms are fish food!)


----------



## ickle pand

Aww love that avatar pic TS :)


----------



## too_scared

thanks :) they are my heart! i can't wait to have a baby to teach them to love animals like i do.

on the ttc topic - i don't know when i am going to ov this cycle :( i didn't figure the mc at 5 weeks would effect my cycle that much but my body seems to have gone haywire. i have had lots of creamy cm since the spotting stopped. it is so weird. i don't seem to be getting ready to ov at all. cd 16 is almost always the day i ov on and it is no where to be seen. i know i am not trying this cycle but i wanted to get a whole cycle with temping so i will have an idea of what to look for. my temps for this morning and yesterday are all messed up because i didn't sleep well both nights. :( i don't know what is going on at all!


----------



## fayewest

TS - Try not to worry too much the first cycle after the mc is often really bonkers, I didnt ovulate until day 40 something ... you might well be a few weeks out, one thing I did notice was that I had more EWCM that cycle than ever before - v strange!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly ... hope your hip sorts itself out soon x


----------



## kelly1973

just had 7 border collie pups soooooooo cute


----------



## too_scared

awwww! my friend has a husky/border collie cross. he is so super hyper. well, he is calming down now since he is 5 or 6. i don't think i have the energy for a border collie!


----------



## ickle pand

Awww I love border collies. We had a rescue border collie when I was a teenager and he was an amazing dog. Mum and dad got another one a few years ago but he was massive and kept biting people for no reason and with no warning so they had to give him back to the rescue place. He was fine most of the time but it was mostly with visitors to the house. Very scary in a dog that intelligent and as big as a german shepherd.


----------



## too_scared

wow! i have never heard of a border collie that big! poor boy :(

yeah, i think that border collies are too smart for me. i would never have the energy to keep them stimulated enough. haha! brommie is smart as a whip and he is tiring enough. :) we are building a fence for our yard very soon. i can't wait. tons of fetch and training in the backyard this summer. i will have 2 very happy, very tired doggies every day. yay!


----------



## hopeithappens

kelly theyre sooooo cute

im totally outnumbered here theres oh ds and the dog (Jager) who isnt my friend at the min coz i gave him a bath, most ppl r terrified of him wen they come in the house as he always has to have a bark lol which in his case his bark is far worse than his bite


----------



## fayewest

I have tinged mucus TMI I know .... stupidly getting my hopes up ;0)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Finally catching up with u all girls!!
I hope I'll remember everything now...

Emum: thumbs up for getting our thread back where it belongs and the nice intro in the first post. Thx for the hard work. 

All the ladies in ttw: I'm so excited for you! I cant wait to see your BFPs. I'm a bit of a POAS addict too I bought 100 OPKs and 30 HPTs!!! The only thing that could wean me off the addiction is a BFP and a nice scan!!

MrsM: i'll be thinking about you tomorrow. It's a good that you wont have to wait all day long. Hats off to your doc for pushing for the scan! I'll be checking the thread for some news. 

TS: loving the tabby cat king of the house!
I used to have dogs when younger, but tbh it is too much of a responsibility at the moment. I'd love to have a small land, few sheep and chicken, a dog and some rabbits as well. I promised the kids that I'll get them a rabbit pet once we got a decent house. 

Afm: saw my GP yesterday. She was really supportive. (sorry i may have already wrote about that, but not sure, so my apologies just in case). She told me to wait one month before trying, so I get time to get over it. She's right I know. But I am not preventing anything. I dont even if I'll O or not. My chart is looking a bit weird, lots of ewcm (tmi), a dip yesterday and a small rise today, but not significant enough to mean anything. OPKs still neg, even though I may have missed an eventual surge as I tested wednesday at 2pm and the I forgot to test yesterday and only remembered at 10 pm. She also talked about putting me on clomid (sorry the more I write, the more i think I'v already said all this. 8/)
Went to my son's swimming lesson today. 2 lovely friend over there asked me how I wasas thy havent seen me in 2 weeks. So i just said ok (they didnt know what happened). And then one asked why I didnt come (not in a bad way, they're both really nice) so I just said I was not well. And then she thought I was pregnant!! So I had to say that I was not anymore. And then I started crying and crying!! They've been really nice and said all the right things tbh. I dont why I can talk about it with people who already know without crying, and that I can end up like that with people who did not know. Well at least they were very understanding and supportive and I did not have to hear some nonsense that I came acroos at the really beginning of my mc. But on the whole a good day. These tough times really show you who the people you're with really are and if they'll stand by you even in difficult circumstances.


----------



## elm

Sounds good faye!!! x

Keep popping in and not posting :blush:

Hope everything goes really well tomorrow Mrs Migg :hugs: will be thinking of you.

I'm getting stupidly paranoid so am going to try banning myself from bnb for the weekend, got my sister staying anyway. Will pop on to see how Mrs Migg and a journal friend gets on tomorrow though :hugs: x


----------



## too_scared

ummi :hugs: 

the first day i went back to work after my first mc a coworker wanted to tell me about her ttc journey. she has had ivf 2 times now and it has failed both times. she didn't get pg either time :( she wanted to share to let me know that she understood (sort of) what i was going through and wanted to give support. well, i broke down in tears in the middle of the hallway in front of the grade 1 classroom. i felt so stupid. but, i think it really helped the healing. she hugged me and another teacher came along to give me a hug too. it helped to talk about the baby we had so very briefly. 

i found out i was going to mc the first time feb 12th. i still am crying over it. adele's song someone like you really reminds me about my baby. the line when she sings "sometimes it lasts in love and sometimes it hurts instead" really spoke to me for some reason. last night i went to a student concert that my husband organized with his high school students and a girl sang that song. i almost had to leave the gym. 

and now i am crying again... iorek just came over to give me cuddles. i <3 my boys


----------



## kelly1973

Hi elm how you doing?

oooh faye how exciting xx


----------



## Emum

Just popped on quickly to catch up. I am out this evening and my sister and BIL are visiting this weekend so I may not get a chance to catch up properly until Monday. Just wanted though to wish Mrs M all the best for tomorrow morning. I will be saying a little prayer around 8.15 tomorrow morning for her and her bean. Much love. xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Have a nice weekend emun xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Elm, Emum and everybody else. In a way I wish I hadn't gone to the doctors because symptoms came back this afternoon but once I had the scan booked I felt a hell of a lot more relaxed. 
Kelly I love the puppy photo but I shall miss Clive.


----------



## fayewest

Have a nice weekend Emum xx

TS - Lots of love and cuddles coming your way, I love that song xx

Thanks for the excitement, am trying to hold it down, as each month I seem to get a different crazy sign and convince myself I am pregnant. I have had a super strange cycle this month ... 

I am painting and varnishing my stairs this weekend, what fun!


----------



## hopeithappens

gl 4 2moro mrs m will b thinkin of u


----------



## kelly1973

New avator mrs migg just for you, me and clive are cheering you on xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw thanks Kelly. I have a big thing for Clive. Do you ever show him at agricultural shows?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies 

Emum I have read through the first post and agree it is good. Have a good weekend and thankyou. 

On the doggy subject I had dogs as a child border terrier , border collie lab cross a border collue and a bichon frise. I always wanted dogs but work shifts. Will get one when we get a bigger house. My brother has just got a bulldog pup called him George ( the naughty) will find a pic he is adorable.

Mrsmigg so pleaded you have a scan tomorrow I will be thinking of you. 

Faye and ickle they sound like good symptoms.

Kelly we are totally in sync hope your hip improves so you can comfortablely Dtd. Loving the avatar pics. 

Missmoo glad the tests came back ok one less worry.

Hi to everyone else.

I like Kelly have lighter opks but ov pain is subsiding. Hello eggy. Stash of opks and hpts ( Fili's friends recomnended ICS) have arrived. I have my bogof frers from superdrug so cannot wait to test lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs Mig: great for the symptoms. But the scan will give you more reassurance. Sending you lots of hugs. You and lil bean will be ok!

TS: thx for the cuddles. Sending loads too!! And to all of us actually. We can never have enough cuddles! (i dont know if that even sounds english but YKWIM. Forgive my french, for real^^)


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg he Won best in show him and claudia two weeks ago bless him

god dammit friends of ours have just turned up and there nice but he goes on and on and on and they will want to stay all bloody nite and i have plans for tonite bloody bums why do people turn up un announced, oh needs to take the magic tab lol
arse tit bum willy shiiiiiiit i sound like a really bad friend lol im nice really just want to dtd tonight for sure pleeeeeassssssse go away lovely friends your welcome back on sunday lol fanks rant over


----------



## debzie

Thanks Kelly that made me lol. Needed it. I really hate it when that happens. It's like the whole world is against you when in mating season. X


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :hugs:

faye, that sounds like a wonderful symptom! i predict a bunch of bfp's in the next week! :happydance:

i hope you all have a great weekend. it is a long weekend here this weekend. i am going to enjoy it. 

i am planning to fake it until i make it... i mean i will fake happy until i am happy again. i am planning to get myself moving and up and out much more and i think that will really help.


----------



## fayewest

Kelly - Start yawning or put on your jim jams ... I don't do unannounced I hate that!


----------



## kelly1973

lmao the mating season i like it!!!!


----------



## debzie

As promised George the naughty (my brothers bulldog pup)
I know its off subject but worth the awwwww factor.
 



Attached Files:







GEORGE 3.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









GEORGE 2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## too_scared

look at that squishy face!! oh my gosh! i want to snuggle him so bad!


----------



## debzie

TS he s sooo soft as soon as you sit down he is re wanting snuggles.


----------



## kelly1973

ok i want me a george!!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

debzie said:


> TS he s sooo soft as soon as you sit down he is re wanting snuggles.

i want me a george too, Kelly! soooo soft... :cloud9:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Looooool kelly!!!! 

That pooch is soooooooo cute! He'd almost make me forget about the responsibilities of having a pet. 
Reminds of my dogs. But I got so sad when they past away. That's also why I don't think I can have anymore. Even when the fish died it was heartbreaking. And my son who was 4 or 5 at a time couldnt stop crying.


----------



## ickle pand

George is gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I want a George too!! Oh Kelly bring Clive and Claudia to Driffield Show and then I can meet them! And you as well! I LOVE the fur and feathers tent. I go round taking photos of random chickens like some chicken stalking weirdo.


----------



## ickle pand

Chicken stalker lmao!


----------



## Rubys_mummy

Hi everyone, first time on a forum but read a lot of them for comfort/support. OH and I had mc 13 months agoo and been trying (and failing) ever since. Driving myself mad every 2ww mind must be playing tricks on me but every month feels like THE month. Sadly not however currently 4dpo and feeling tight cramping. Anybody else feel the same? 
Hugs and baby dust to all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Ruby's Mummy. So sorry to hear your story. Have you had any testing done at the docs at all?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Ruby's Mummy. I am sorry about your loss. I am sure you'll find loads of support here. Girls here are supportive, funny, friendly and much more. So i hope you'll feel
Good on this thread. Though I wish we would all have met in some other circumstances. Hope you'll have your bfp soon.


----------



## too_scared

hi Ruby's Mummy. welcome to the thread. so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: the women here are wonderful and supportive. tons of sticky :dust: to you that this month will be your month.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: 

I am currently 4DPO too and I had slight cramping yesterday. Hopefully it's just our bodies adjusting to a new pregnancy. Sending you lots of :dust: x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - How could you *forget* that you wanted to test today!? lol

MMM - YAY! You are just one day behind me! :) That's awesome that your bloods are ok. :)

Faye - OMG! Find those tests lady! You are gonna need them! Yay for possible implantation bleeding!

MrsM - *hugs* I'm thinking and praying for you! I think this is your rainbow baby, but I know I'm going to go through these same feelings when I get pregnant again. I'm so glad you feel more relaxed knowing that you have the scan booked. Good luck tomorrow!!

Dani - that'd be awesome if you are also joining us in the tww!

TS - I'm with Faye... give it time. Granted my body is so NOT normal so I'm probably not one to talk, but it seems to be very very common for it to mess with the first cycle or 2. I love doggies too! Mine is a total mix. She looks like a huge Jack Russel Terrier though.  I never thought about that line, but you are right... it's total mc material just for that line. Don't forget to let yourself heal. And cry. Don't feel bad about it. 

Ummi - So glad you have a supportive GP! That's just so important. I'm ending up switching OB's since my hubby's health insurance doesn't cover my current one, so I'm hoping that I get another good one. My last one talked about putting me on clomid before the mc, but after wanted me to keep trying for around 5 months before I looked at options again. I'm pretty close to that now, but I don't know what a new OB is going to do/say. As for the crying, I'd guess that it's because it caught you by surprise. That happens to me too. :( People who don't know will come up to me and start asking me about starting a family or why aren't you pregnant, and it just sets me off nearly every time. >.< I'm glad they had all the right things to say though. And lol that was totally perfect English (at least to this American. ) Pets are hard... I love having them, but they become a part of your family and it's heartbreaking when you lose one.... but I still can't go without having that smiling wagging face to come home to after a hard day at work. lol

elm - I'm sure that everything is going ok in there. :) Take what time you need and enjoy the time with your sister!

Emum - have a great time this weekend!! :)

Kelly - love the new avatar!! :) Hope your friends left sooner then they usually do...

Debzi - welcome to the tww club! :) Oh and how right are you about mating season? OMG... I swear we'll have plenty of time for stuff and then the moment it gets close, my shifts or my hubby's will go all wonky or friends will visit, or my SIL will send the kids for the weekend or... the list goes on and on. Drives me NUTS!

Ruby's_mummy - Welcome! I'm so sorry that you've had a mc... and waiting is so frustrating isn't it? I waited 17 months for my first pregnancy which then became a mc and now it's been 6 months since the mc. I swear I have MORE symtoms now that I never had until the mc then every before. It drives me crazy! I've had a tiny bit of cramping off and on, but nothing tight cramping. I'm a day ahead of you right now at 5dpo. :)

AFM, Today's temp is making me feel more confident that I'm in the tww. Now just hoping that I caught the eggie! :)


----------



## Chele78

Mrs M, thinking of you this morning, less than an hour to go as I recall. Hopefully you'll get a lovely reassurance of seeing your lo exactly as it should be!

Ruby's_mummy, welcome and sorry for your loss. As everyone has said you will find lots of support and friendship here. These ladies are awesome.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thinking of you this morning MrsM :hugs:

Yey that's great news dodger! Just looked at your chart and it's looking good. When will you start testing? 

Chele how are you this morning? X


----------



## Dani Rose

Thinking of you Mrs M. Hope you get good news!

Mrs MM & Faye I hope these are the start of your bfp!!! Sending all the baby dust I can find!

Welcome newbies and very sorry for your losses.

My temp still up so I def think I just O'd... I didn't do an opk til I felt the pains so prob the day before would have been positive had I had any in the house. 

I visited my BFF yday and did some newborn pics for her. Really chuffed with them and was nice to get cuddles. Makes you want that bfp even more though!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed that you have ovulated dani!! Sending lots of :dust: your way. X


----------



## Chele78

Hi MMM, I'm well. I am still not feeling much in way of symptoms, though yesterday I was so tired, despite a full night's sleep that I zonked out on the couch for two hours in the afternoon! Very unusual for me, as I never nap, but was so exhausted from "doing nothing" and had a lovely warm snuggly kitty sat on my tummy, I guess I just couldn't help it. 

Fingers crossed for you in the next few days to get some more indications of a looming bfp! I didn't get any symptoms other than enlarged boobs and temps indicating an implantation dip at 9dpo this cycle. 



MissMummyMoo said:


> Chele how are you this morning? X


----------



## kelly1973

hi rubys mummy sorry for your loss its a great bunch of ladies on this thread i couldnt do without them welcome xxx

mrs migg chicken stalker lmao thinking of you this morning get back to us soon with good news xxx


----------



## fayewest

Rubys Mummy - Sorry you find yourself here, these ladies are amazing, you are in the right place, I think the cramps are normal, lots of love

Mrs Miggins - Am thinking about you and sending positive vibes xx

Thanks Dani, although I am feeling like this is not the month. when I got my bfp, I could feel something was very different and I could feel really strange constant pin pricks so holding out ....

Great nes you've just OV'd hopefully, fingers crossed this month 

More tinged CM today, more bonkers dreams last night, but I had a temp drop so not feeling too positive really, esp as my ovulation day is still a little in question ... don't feel sick/sore today, also I had tinged cm at day 20/21/22 and day 33. Call me crazy but as my ov date is in question I did wonder if I might have ov'd on day 21, if thats the case I might have been pregnant for a few days, and now be about to start AF .... tell me I am going mad! Sorry!!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies.

Dodger yeah for confirmed ov I see a few bfps coming all at once here. 

Missmoo when are you testing? 

Welcome rubys mummy so sorry you have to be here. This group of ladies are wonderfull. Fingers crossed for you this cycle. 

Faye I don't know what to make of your cycle. Do you usually get mid cycle spotting? cannot get a handle on your chart. If you did ov earlier perhaps you developed a corpus luteaum cyst that is lengthening your lp? Perhaps you ovd later and the spotting is implantation. Really hope you get some answers soon. Limbo sucks.

Mrsmigg been sending our prayers since 8 am. 

Afm as I'm not temping still I got ov confirmed yesterday on ff always feel funny at that as im still usef to getting it confirmed 3 or 4 dpo makes the tww longer. I will be testing from 6 dpo no doubt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everybody. Well....so far so good and measuring 3 days ahead! So I'm 7+5. The sonographer was lovely and said I should never apologise for coming to the epu. She did the abdominal scan first and saw the heartbeat and the yolk sac and everything looking as it should, then did a TV scan to check my ovaries. The corpus luteum cyst was breaking down, and I ovulated from my right, as I had hoped I had. 
I'm ecstatic, but also a bit concerned as if it all goes wrong again in week 9 like last time it will be doubly devastated.


----------



## elm

Fantastic news Mrs Mig :happydance: xxx


----------



## Chele78

Good news Mrs Mig, but stay positive... Do you have another scan scheduled past 9w to count down to?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thats fantastic news Mrs M. Could to request another scan around 9/10 weeks just to put your mind at rest :hugs:

So your now in the 2WW debz? :happydance: I'm going to start testing on Monday at 7DPO probably to early but I'm going to anyway :lol: 

Faye I have no idea :( hope you find out what's going on soon though! 

AFM: Got some weird twinges going on ... On my left side which is where I ovulated from. They aren't painful just weird and uncomfortable. I'm taking that as a good sign as surely I wouldn't have them from the egg travelling if it hadn't been fertilised as it would have disintegrated around Tuesday/Wednesday after 24 hours. So fingers crossed. X


----------



## fayewest

Absolutely the best news ever Mrs Miggins - so thrilled and relieved for you ;0) Yippeeee!

Thanks Debzie and MMM - Its horrible having irregular cycles, the clomid did seem to regulate them to an ov date around 19-22, but this cycle seemed a little off, its horrible when your body gears up to OV and then doesn't do its job properly! ... 

I don't get mid cycle bleeding at all in my LP, although last cycle I did, I assumed that it was a baby trying to implant and failing. 

I will just keep trying to be positive and hoping for our Beltane baby. If we have a girl her middle name will be May, as it's my Mum's middle name, so it just seemed to fit ... but we all know how easy it is to read signs into everything ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

Rubysmummy - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our lovely little group though :)

Mrs mig - That's made my day! The migglet is a fast developer :) I don't think you're going to be able to start to relax until after 12 weeks but just take it a day at a time. You're doing so well to cope so far. 

AFM - I didn't temp this morning because I has a horrible sleep. Loads of bad dreams involving children and my toes on my right foot kept feeling really hot like they were burning and were really itchy. Very strange. I've also got a strange pain in my left leg Don't know whats going on there. So needless to say I'm really tired today.

Symptoms at 8DPO are cramping - uterus and ovaries, slightly tender breasts and tiredness. Test was a BFN but with this cramping, I definitely haven't lost hope yet


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Brilliant signs, am super excited for you this month ;0)


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg I'm chuffed to bits for you got goosepimples reading your post. 

Missmoo my bfp cycle I got terrible cramps and twinges fingers crossed.

Faye hugs we all need some hope I read into everything. This cycle af started on the anniversary of the day i fpund out I was pregnant with my second mmc. We need hope.

I havenot got a clue this cycle which side ov'd as i have had really bad pains in both. Fingers crossed it was two so I have double the chance.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up just in case. I keep thinking that maybe the dip in thursday's temp could've been implantation so I might test again this evening just in case :)


----------



## ginny83

Great news Mrs M :) Hope you're feeling less stressed now too!

Welcome Ruby - you've found an amazing bunch of supportive ladies :)

Hello everyone else! I've caught up on all the posts but have already forgotten what I was going to write lol.

Oh whoever posted George! I showed DF and he wants one even more now! lol


----------



## debzie

Ickle loving the symptoms.


----------



## debzie

Ummi that's my brothers dog I am besotted too.


----------



## Emum

Great news Mrs M. Fingers crossed for you too ickle. Can't stay on long, so hi to everyone else.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed ickle it all sounds promising!! 

I don't have cramps ... Just the twinges. I'm trying my best to think positively ... And to resist the urge to POAS! :lol:

How's you today debz? X


----------



## debzie

Doing good thanks miss have to go to work 2 till 10 though then if off for two days. I just cannot resist poas have done another opk just to fight off the craving LOL. Still dark but not positive. 

Each. Cycle I find out more about my body and know this morning i have ovulated. My boobs are starting to tingle and become site at the sides. Cm is creamy to watery. Ov pain has gone for now. Got high on intercourse timing so I am so excited for this cycle. Hope im not setting mysrlf up for a fall.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone I'm so so pleased! I won't get another scan now till my 12 week one but now I will be 8 weeks on monday it's not as far away as I thought! Those 3 days make such a difference. 
Emum have a lovely weekend. 
Ickle your symptoms sound fab, I was eying up that temp dip the other day. I had a bfn at 8dpo as well.....
Good luck all you 2ww ladies and testers. Faye I'm having good vibes about you this month too.


----------



## kelly1973

So happy for you mrs migg bad little miglett for making you worry hope its made you feel a little better hugs xxxxxx


----------



## fayewest

My boobs are killing me .... obsessing much!


----------



## too_scared

I only have time for a super quick post

Mrs. M such wonderful news! I am so happy for you!

Ickle, I see that bfp just around the corner! Faye, you too!! Exciting symptoms you ladies are having!

Fingers tightly crossed for all you ladies in your tww!! (Funny thing, my phone just turned tww into gas... Haha!)

I hope you are all having a wonderful day.


----------



## kelly1973

lovely symptons faye.

Please can some one take a look at my chart am waiting for ff to say ive ov and hasnt yet had a temp rise over two days so why hasnt it said as not sure dh will dtd tonight when do you guys think i ov if you have time please take a look xx


----------



## ickle pand

That looks like a good temp rise this morning Kelly. I'd say you're 1DPO so you won't get crosshairs for another couple of days.


----------



## fayewest

I agree with Ickle, but def dtd just in case! ;0) xx


----------



## Lozdi

Great news Mrs Miggins! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Did you get a pic? Did you remember to take tissues? Its wonderful your measuring ahead! I know there is no sigh of relief just yet but what a positive scan! :flower::hugs:

Welcome to the thread Ruby's Mummy, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: You will find an absolute ton of support here just let it all out, there is no such thing as TMI and if you need to vent just do it, your in safe hands. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

kelly, i agree with ickle and faye. i think 1 dpo too.


----------



## ginny83

Kelly I think you're 1DPO too!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M yaaaay!!! So glad :)

I am off out tonight for a friend's bday. Won't be on until tomo. x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all

Rubys mummy - :hugs: sorry you find yourself here with us but welcome.

faye - I had a look at your chart and I am with debzie, couldn't really say what may be happening, but I do hope it is IB. Will you wait and see or will you test? Oh sore boobs?!!!

ickle - those symptoms sound good!! Don't forget that most of us didn't get our bfp till AT LEAST 10/11 dpo. The mild cramping is great sign. FX'd very tightly.

Debzie - did your OH get away or is he still home. Just wondering how you got on bd wise if you ov'd Friday.

Kelly - I agree with everyone else, now in the tww - yay!

mohini - hope you are okay as we haven't heard from you for a few days.

Mrsmig - you know how I feel :happydance:

Hi Ginny, ummi, Emum, MMM, loz, chele, hope and other I may have missed (Escuse the sleep deprived, exam addled brain)

afm - got about 2.5 hrs sleep last night thinking about this exam and woke up at 5.10! Its a good hrs drive to get there so not long back. I think it went well. Most of the different stations went well, one not so good and the multiple choice was more difficult than I thought but I think overall I will have passed. Poor smartie will have huge come down from all my stress hormones I've been pumping out.


----------



## ginny83

Pink what are you studying?

I'm studying Early Childhood Education :) Love applying all the theories on DS and of course I don't always practice what I preach lol


----------



## pinksmarties

I was an extension of the nursing role I am already doing. A lot of practical work, exam with real patients!!

Feeling totally FUBAR'd now! :sleep:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*cheering and dancing* for Mrs M!!!!!!! I am soooooooo pleased you got to see your lil bean!
Just came quickly for mrs M. 
Hi everyone else: emum, dodger, dani, MMM, ickle, faye, kelly (love that chicken btw so cute), ginny and everyone I may have missed. Hope you'll all have a great week end (sure some of us on the tww will spend it POAS lol)


----------



## hopeithappens

yey glad everythings fine mrs m

yey 4 the 2ww kelly

debzie - george is lush oh wud luv 1 but i always say no lol, friends/family of ours got a puppy 1 not long ago absolutly gorgeous and i have no idea y as they had a puppy lab and sold it 4 not much as they didnt want it anymore, seriously grates on me wen ppl do that, another friend had a beautiful husky pup but sold it coz he needed the money 4 goin out then tried 2 buy her back the next day and thankfully they said no, cant understand y ppl get pets wen they do that with them, i dont care how much i needed money i wud never sell my dog

hi ickle, faye, kelly, loz, pink, ummi, ginny, emum, dani, sorry if ive missed any1


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks ladies puts my mind at rest a little will try dtd tonite but think oh is knackered lol did you see my chart bet you was all impressed by the amount of b'ding, trust me this is a rercord for me lol has alot to do with what ickle said in a post on debz journey saying tell oh how good he was the other nite and needing it again well ickle your plan worked as oh thinks he is now a sex god lmao


----------



## ickle pand

You're BDing isn't shown on your chart Kelly. You have to change the settings to make it show. Glad I could help lol!


----------



## kelly1973

how do i change it ickle


----------



## ickle pand

Go to the Sharing tab on the top, then Setup, and it's about halfway down under the Privacy heading.


----------



## kelly1973

think i did it xx


----------



## too_scared

your timing looks awesome, Kelly!


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow - you go girl!! Kelly your bd looks great. I know others will tell you to bd just in case. I never did after what looked like ov (i.e big temp rise like you have today) but then again my ov dates seemed to be very regular so I knew when to stop. I used to give OH a break as didn't want to put him off but if you think OH will be up for it then go get him!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Kelly what have you been putting on his cornflakes? :haha:
I don't think timing shows up on my chart, I could never be arsed to change the settings but I did it 3 times around O as well. 
Oh did I also say the midwife confirmed I had ovulated from the right as well, I'm so pleased about that as I know that's the side Edie came from.


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks ladies will try to tempt oh tonite fingers crossed


----------



## debzie

Pink oh was put on standby all last week, just flew out this morning so timing was great. 

Kelly I agree you are 1dpo just like me and your bding is very impressive. whoo hooooo


----------



## ickle pand

More of us in the 2ww now. Yay! 

I've been in a crappy mood all day because my leg is killing me. No idea what I've don't to it. DH keeps telling me to take painkillers but there's no way I'm risking it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - I realized it must have been that once I looked at your chart. :dohh: And you really went for it too!!

Lots of ladies on the 2ww now. I hope we get a rush of bfps this month.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - paracetamol is okay but I have tried to avoid that if possible. I sometimes get thigh pains especially if I have been tense. I know I have woken up in the morning feeling like I have run a marathon. I can't really help but I hope it goes away very soon.


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think paracetamol would be enough so I'll just leave it. I'm wondering if I've trapped a nerve or something. Hopefully it'll be better in the morning.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Ickle, 9 dpo tomorrow!! Hope the leg feels better soon.


----------



## ginny83

hello everyone!

Wow so many people in the 2ww - I can't wait to see who get's BFPs! 

I wish I was in the 2ww (even though we're not sure yet if we're going to try this cycle - probably not).. I have no idea when I'm going to O! I thought I was starting to gear up for it, but then my OPK from yesterday was light than the day before? I know it's still fairly soon after the m/c but grrr hurry up!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - I broke down and tested today. BFN ofc lol Still waaaaay early, but I have lots of ic's so why not right?  The twinges sound promising!

Chele - Zonking out is a symptom itself! :)

Faye - I'd honestly say from looking at your chart that you might have o'd later then the tentative crosshairs show. To me there is a clear temp diff after say day 31/32, whereas day 25 and before, not so much because of the up and down temps. But I'm certainly not a chart expert! lol Your symptoms sound promising! I know how you feel about irregular cycles and your body playing tricks... mine does that to me all the time which is why I was taking my ovulation with a grain of salt at first. I hate that feeling and the not really knowing part of it... I'm having similar symptoms!!

Debzie - I'd love to see all of us get our bfps this cycle! That would just make this thread amazing wouldn't it? My temps are looking fairly promising with another rise today! :D Welcome to the tww! That's awesome that you actually know when you are ovulating. I'm still pretty clueless, although it's looking like my body is going to actually ovulate the first try this time. 

MrsM - WOOOHOO!!! So glad you saw the heartbeat and yolk sac and that everything is looking perfect in there! :)

Ickle - Definitely still early and too early to give up hope! Your symptoms sound amazing! :) BWAHAHA! You sound a bit like Fili in your symptoms. :D

TS - lol at tww turning into gas. How'd it ever come up with THAT! lol

Kelly - I'd guess you are 1 dpo as well, but I guess it depends on whether your temps stay up or not (can you tell my body changes it's mind a lot? lol). FF won't tell you for another 2 days. YAY for tricking the oh into mating! :D

Pink - I'm rooting for a passing grade!! :) I hope you have a chance to take a nap though... OMG! I think my hubby would think that someone had snuck into my body if I didn't want sex after ovulation... lol I'm ALWAYS up for it!

Ginny - oooo!! I took a class in that last semester! It was a fantastic course and I'm looking forward to using my knowledge when I have a baby! :)

Hi Ummi, Hope, Emum, Dani, Loz, Ruby's, and anyone I've missed!

Afm... I've been having promising symptoms too! I've had sore nipples both today and yesterday. Last night DH was um... playing with them... lol and I had to ask him to stop because it was hurting! That's a first for me...  I've also had mild twinge like cramping, was randomly nauseous a couple of days ago, and today I was having a bit of constipation! That's unusual for me since going on the metformin... I usually have the opposite problem! As I mentioned earlier, I did test today (darn you ickle for taunting me by testing early! lol) and it was ofc a bfn. I wasn't expecting anything else at this stage tbh, so I'm not worried. :) Still WAAAAAy early!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All sounding promising Dodger! 
Eagerly awaiting news from the Pand Camp!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginniy: as you said before before, we're in the same boat. Waiting to O. Not sure when that will happen. Even my chart looks weird!! But because my go said to wait 1 month (not one cycle) then I hope I'll O beginning of June.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I need a list of everybody who is in the 2ww and how far so I can keep up! It seems to be pretty much everybody!


----------



## ickle pand

No news here mrs mig. Another BFN this morning, although I did have to do 2 tests because I thought I saw something faint. I think it was just the antibody strip though. My temp was quite low this morning as well but I'm still having cramps and a mild headache. 40 points now :)


----------



## ickle pand

Had an idea. If you're in the 2WW copy this and add your name to the end so we can all keep up with one another. 

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO


----------



## Emum

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Emum - 5DPO

Suggest we try and keep it in order of DPO, highest at top, so easy to see who is next to test


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My 9dpo positive was barely a shadow on my SD test, but I had a really good feeling so used the frer with smu. Can't believe I was that rash!
Still excited for you.


----------



## debzie

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Emum - 5DPO
Debzie 2dpo


----------



## ickle pand

You must've known you were pregnant mrs mig. I really thought I was yesterday but today I'm not so sure, especially with the crappy temp.


----------



## debzie

Ickle your temps are still good for implantation it can take up to 3 days after for hcg to show and in turn surge progesterone. I still have hope for you this cycle.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Debzie. I've definitely not given up all hope yet, its just that as a few points yesterday I nearly said to DH "I think I'm pregnant" but I didn't want to jinx it.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies 

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Emum - 5DPO
Debzie 2dpo
Faye - 9DPO

Next Thursday/Friday is D day for me ....

Ickle - Cramps sound very promising ;0) Excited!!


----------



## fayewest

I agree with Debzie, Ickle - could well be implantation x

Debzie - How are the nipples? Still sore? Really good sign too

Emum - Hope you had a fun weekend with family


----------



## ickle pand

I really hope so! Not having a temp for yesterday is annoying lol!


----------



## debzie

Faye I never rely on my boobs as a symptom they are sore every tww in fact I have every promising symptom lol. My body loves playing ticks.


----------



## fayewest

I know exactly what you mean Debzie, its bloody confusing, last cycle I was utterly convinced I was pregnant ... although sore nipples rather than sore boobs did end up being a sign for me, but its horrible the way your body does something different every cycle, just to throw you off!

The only thing that was different on my bfp cycle was the constant sharp pin pricks all night around 12dpo, I only usually get a few so that was a real sign, plus I was super nauseous rather than just a little sicky, so I guess I am always comparing everything to that one, and I def don't think I am pregnant this cycle ;0( BUT I definitely think one of us is ......


----------



## dodgercpkl

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Faye - 9DPO
Dodgercpkl - 7DPO
Emum - 5DPO
Debzie 2dpo


Has anyone noticed that they have more symptoms but all the time since the mc? I've noticed that since the mc certain smells annoy me still! I guess though that with as much as I've gotten my body to change over the last year, I still don't really know what "usual" is for it. BUT over the last several months, I've only had sore nips 2x's that I can think of and once was for my mc cycle. So we'll see.


----------



## debzie

The odds of one of us becoming pregnant are high ickle wonder if you could calculate it?

I have way more each tww symptoms with each mmc if you know what I mean. The only difference y bfp cycles were cramps, from 6 dpo like af could arrive any second.


----------



## ickle pand

Well we each have a 25-30% chance (that's roughly, not taking into account any IF uses or age etc) so by the law of averages, at least one of the five of us on the list so far should get pregnant.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ickle.


----------



## ickle pand

Of course I'm hoping we have one of those things like where you flip a coin 100 times but have a run of 20 heads all at once :)


----------



## kelly1973

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
kelly-2DPO


----------



## kelly1973

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Faye-9DPO
Emum - 5DPO
Kelly- 2DPO
Debzie- 2dpo

There we go tidy


----------



## Chele78

Ickle looking great for implantation today, those were my only different symptoms this cycle, a dip and cramps (which I never get) on 9dpo and got clear positive on 12dpo after the three days I deliberately waited to test to let any hCG build up enough. 

Keeping everything crossed for you and all you others in 2ww!


----------



## ginny83

Ickle I didn't get my proper BFP until 11DPO and that was using a FRER, but the day before I was getting what looked like to me to be evaps on IC. I don't think I got a BFP on an IC until 12 or 13 DPO.

Ummi - do your OPKs look like they're getting darker even though they are negative?

Hello to everyone else, can't wait to see some BFPs!

Well I did another OPK tonight and it looked almost positive! I was very shocked since yesterday's one was sooo faint! I'll do another one tomorrow morning and see what it looks like. Does anyone know if it's common to get a positive OPK but not actually O?


----------



## Chele78

Ginny, it is possible to get positive opks several times during a cycle, your body can try several times to release an egg if for some reason it fails with first LH surge. I'm not sure how common it is, but that is the reason you need the three days of significantly elevated temps after positive opk to positively confirm ovulation took place.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

kelly1973 said:


> 2WW'ers
> Ickle pand - 9DPO
> Faye-9DPO
> Emum - 5DPO
> Kelly- 2DPO
> Debzie- 2dpo
> 
> There we go tidy

And what about me :hissy: :lol: x


----------



## ginny83

thanks chele, I guess i'll just have to see what my temps do.

I've only used OPKs once before and my temps matched when I got +OPKs, before that cycle I wouldn't have had a clue when I O as I wasn't tracking- but did have very regular AFs. Maybe the m/c has made things go a bit wonky!


----------



## kelly1973

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Faye-9DPO
Miss mummy moo-6DPO
Emum - 5DPO
Kelly- 2DPO
Debzie- 2dpo

there we go chick xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ginny MC's mess our bodies up so much :hugs: hopefully you'll be back to normal soon

Thanks Kelly x


----------



## debzie

Missmoo we cut and past ourselves into the list so don't feel left out. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Debz

I done a test this morning :bfn: but just what I expected ... I'm wayyyyy too early but I needed to POAS :lol:

Any have any idea if I've implanted from my chart :wacko: x


----------



## debzie

Too early to tell yet missmoo. Will be stalking.


----------



## ickle pand

MissMummyMoo said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 2WW'ers
> Ickle pand - 9DPO
> Faye-9DPO
> Emum - 5DPO
> Kelly- 2DPO
> Debzie- 2dpo
> 
> There we go tidy
> 
> And what about me :hissy: :lol: xClick to expand...

You didn't go back far enough, everyone just adds themselves to the list lol!

PS. If you're missing stuff, when you go to the User CP to see the list of subscribed threads, click the down arrow to the left of the thread name and that will take you to the last unread post. Love that function. Even works if you last logged in on a different computer.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm in the 4ww or something ;)

Decided to have a few last night and feel miserable today. Just sad. My Granda died 2 years ago today so we are all getting together later.

My friend gave birth this morning to a baby girl. Atleast none of my friends are pg anymore. Watch someone announce this week now I've said that!

I just feel lost now this cycle and want af :(

Massive pity party here!

MrsMM sorry bfn.

Ickle hope it's start of bfp! :)

My ics are wicked this month. I actually am starting to worry about retained products the amount I've had. Would I know if I had that? X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

ickle pand said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 2WW'ers
> Ickle pand - 9DPO
> Faye-9DPO
> Emum - 5DPO
> Kelly- 2DPO
> Debzie- 2dpo
> 
> There we go tidy
> 
> And what about me :hissy: :lol: xClick to expand...
> 
> You didn't go back far enough, everyone just adds themselves to the list lol!
> 
> PS. If you're missing stuff, when you go to the User CP to see the list of subscribed threads, click the down arrow to the left of the thread name and that will take you to the last unread post. Love that function. Even works if you last logged in on a different computer.Click to expand...

That's what I always do ... I never go through the forums to find the threads, I just use the UserCP it's brilliant! It only takes you to the most recent post on the thead and sometimes I cba reading back through 10 pages :lol: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani I'd be concerned too. I'd seriously go to the docs and see if they will get you in for a scan to see of its all gone. I imagine it probably has, and those ic's can be buggers for evaps but I really think you should get checked. It could be dangerous and not only that it could be holding things up for you.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh that's what's concerning me. I've had no aftercare at all. They are crap! Gonna go tomo and just say I'm still getting faint lines and delayed af and want at the very least a blood test. Would that detect retained stuff by the levels?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not sure. I think they would need to do a scan. My aftercare was crap too. After my natural mc I had a scan to make sure I had passed all the tissue, after my erpc I had absolutely nothing. They didn't even tell me not to have sex afterwards and apparently that can cause a nasty infection. Chances are you are fine and it's just your body being awkward and taking its time getting back to normal as they often do but please go and get checked.xx


----------



## ginny83

maybe they check how fast the levels are going down - like getting you to have a blood test a week apart?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I like your list girls! We shall see some BFPs soon. 

Dani: I'd go and get checked if I were you. Just go and nag your doc until you get what you need!

Ginny: yes they seem to be getting a tiny bit darker everyday. They started stark white. So I'm not complaining. Just like you, I'm waiting to see a temp shift. Tbh I just hope that if I don't O, AF will come soon. So I can start from scratch.


----------



## kelly1973

dani so sorry you are so sad hugs xxx

ive gone from being on a massive high to bang right down,i was so pleased at the amount of bedding that had been achieved seeing as you ladies know how hard thats been and really thought this month at last i could be in with a chance, untill i put my temp in today does this mean i didnt ov? poas opk and stii negative line no where near as control but no where near white totally heartbroken as oh will be on strike forever now


----------



## dodgercpkl

Kelly!! You DID leave ME off the list though! I copy pasted and added my name several pages ago! *sniffles*

2WW'ers
Ickle pand - 9DPO
Faye-9DPO
dodgercpkl - 7DPO
Miss mummy moo-6DPO
Emum - 5DPO
Kelly- 2DPO
Debzie- 2dpo

Add uterine fullness to my symptoms! I noticed it a bit yesterday, but really noticed it when I went to bed last night. :)


----------



## kelly1973

sorry dodge extra snuggle bums to you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

i took my temp 2 hours later then usual not sure that makes a difference


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It does make a difference Kelly so don't worry too much yet.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah don't count yourself out yet! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks girls. I will ask for bloods tomo but my Drs are really rubbish and make you beg for everything. I always feel like im over reacting so don't go x


----------



## ginny83

yeah it's annoying when doctor's make your feel like that.

You can always say that since your tests are still coming up positive you want to make sure that the hcg is decreasing. I've read about molar pregnancies (which I'm sure you didn't have!) where the hcg can actually increases after a m/c and can be a very serious thing. I think it's a pretty valid thing to get checked out. I have my follow up appointment with my GP next week and even though I've gotten a BFN now I'm still going to ask for a blood test just to double check I'm at zero


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bah. Definitely don't let them feel like you are making a fuss. This IS important regardless of whether THEY are smart enough to think it is or not. *hugs*

As for me, more cramping today, and feelings like AF is coming though it's way early for that. I usually don't get those feelings until like the day AF starts, sooo... I dunno. I guess that's one of those things that can be good or bad, so let's hope for good! :D Lots of achiness and back aches, but it's hard to say if that's because of the new job or not.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning. 

Got another BFN this morning and another low temp. I'm wondering if these cramps are early AF ones.


----------



## Chele78

Morning all... 

Oh Ickle, here's hoping you get some clarity with temps in next couple days! The not knowing and symptom spotting can drive you crazy. :wacko:

Looking like we might actually have a nice sunshiney week over here, how novel after a month of only getting the dregs of the UK weather. :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ickle, hope they aren't.

Definately go to the doctors Dani :hugs:

As the others said Kelly don't count yourself out just yet hun :flower: it took me to 4DPO before I got any crosshairs on FF!

Fingers crossed Chele ... I hope we get the same too ... it's been horrid this last month or so!

AFM: Not feeling optimistic about my chart ... tried to find charts similar to mine but can't find any. Anyone had 3 consecutives days of temp drops after ovulation? x


----------



## kelly1973

no more temping for me as i really struggle with it as it kind of predicts what mood it makes me depending on temp.

Ickle still early days look at lozdi chart she was negative at 10 fingers crossed for you xxx

Hi to everyone else hope your all well xx


----------



## ickle pand

It's the low temps that are making me think I'm out though Kelly. I can see your point about stopping temping, but for me I need to have some warning that AF's coming or it'd floor me every month. Everyone has their own way of coping don't they.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh but Kelly today's temp looks fab!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs mm might be implant and will shoot up again?! I think everything for all of us might be out of whack for a while. It's annoying. As if the mc wasn't enough now we have lost total control of our cycles etc. Grrrr

Dr at 3.30pm. 

Big temp drop today but if O was last wk like I thought god knows if af is coming or what. My o pains were thurs I think so I'd be 5dpo. Everyday I swear af is coming due to cramps etc. Sucks. 

Hopefully dr is empathetic and helps me. Might turn on the water works lol


----------



## kelly1973

ickle really hope this is your month xxxx

Mrs migg i ended up going onto ff and changing to opk results so it put a line up for me as was getting really stressed as even with putting in todays temp it still didnt give me crosshairs


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani I really hope you get some help. My cycle went a bit out of whack with my last mc, I am pretty sure I didn't ovulate the first cycle, the my AFs were really light for a few months and the bleeding would stop for a couple of days and then start again. This happened for about 3 months and then I settled down a bit. Like you say it's bad enough we have to go through all this without feeling completely confused about what our body is doing to us as well. 
Ickle if this is AF coming this makes your cycle a fair bit shorter than usual doesn't it? I'm off to have a look at your charts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well Kelly remember the important thing is dtd around the time you ovulated, regardless of what your chart says. If you have had positive opks and got the boys in the barracks you stand as good a chance as any. Temping really is quite an exact science and if you can't do it at more or less the same time every day it's not reliable. It's great for checking other peoples cycles and for us to obsess over but we can get hung up on it. If you are getting too stressed by it then there is no point.


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - Do whatever you have to to get a scan. It's crap that we have to be so pushy to get help with our health though. 

Yeah it'd make my LP 2 or 3 days shorter than normal Mrs Mig. But then maybe this is normal for me. I feel like everything I thought I'd learned about my cycle over the past year is all in question now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I've just seen. It would still be 10 or 11 days and I reckon if you don't get a bfp this month or next (though I'm still very certain it's just round the corner) your cycle is going to regulate and become a lot more normal. I wouldn't be surprised if you started to see an even earlier ovulation, a slightly healthier LP and a cycle length of a regular 28 days. As I was just saying to Dani my cycle was skewed for ages after my erpc and also my previous miscarriage I think. My cycle and ov day suddenly changed and I could tell my hormones were behaving differently the month or two before my bfp. Your body has been through massive changes this year, recovering from your mc, coming off the NSAIDS and of course the weight loss. It's all still looking massively positive. 
It still feels shit when you think you are out this month though :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok xxx

Ickle - My temps are often really confusing and I can get a run of low ones in the LP, anything is possible and I am really, really hoping that this is your month. I am like you I have to temp, without it I really wouldnt have a clue what was going on, even if they are a little confusing at times xx

Also my friend who used to have lots of long crazy cycles finally started to regulate her cycle after loosing weight and exercising, she is now religiously every 28 days.

Dani - i am really sorry you are having to go through this, I hope that you get the scan, I think its really important you do, fingers crossed!

Mrs Miggins - How are you feeling today? 

Dodger/Emum/mmm - How are your symptoms, anything to obsess over? 

Kelly/Debzie - How are you doing today, feeling any post ov symptoms

I know its crazy but I really just feel like this month we are going to have a bfp on this thread, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you all ;0) 

In my news, boobs still sore but they often really hurt post ov so that means nothing for me. i had to go and have a smear this morning, I did really think about cancelling with the off chance I might be pregnant but having lost a friend to cervical cancer a few years back I decided that I would not put it off. My FS did say it was ok this early ... you still worry though dont you, just in case! 

Friday test day ... going to start digging through boxes to find them all xx


----------



## ickle pand

I know I shouldn't be too disappointed, with everything that's been happening but I really thought I was pregnant on Saturday, so I'm now feeling really down. DH thought I was too with the symptoms I've been having and I can't help but feel like I've let him down yet again.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Please don't feel sad, you have not let DH down and this is not your fault, your baby is coming I promise you and when it does it will be gorgeous and perfect and at exactly the right time. We all know exactly how you feel, its horrible when you are convinced you are pregnant and it turns out not to be, I was the same last month, but I promise its coming! xxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Dani I hope it does. Your right as if it isn't hard enough that we had to go through an MC now our bodies are messing us about too ... I'm really hoping it does shoot up tomorrow if not I think I might just stop temping as like Kelly it's putting me in a bad mood for the day :(

Those are still all positive symptoms Faye :hugs:

Now really any symptoms for me ... I had twinges again this morning more towards the middle left of my womb as opposed to the left side. Feeling very gassy but I have been the last couple of days and that's about it! X


----------



## debzie

Aww ladies sounds like you are all having terrible mornings so far.

Ickle if you think that oestrogen is a fat soluble hormone if you are loosing weight fast then it is going to affect your cycle. As is coming off painkillers you have a double wammy there. I personally think that your bfp is around the corner now. 

Danni I really hope that you get some answers soon either way, I was told by the epau that even the tiniest amount of placenta tissue left can pump hcg into your bloodstream. I hope that is not that it is a new pregnancy. The other thing may I ask is when you were doing the ICs were you dipping opk at these time. This can give false positives as the dye from the opk transfers to the hpt and gives a line??? 

Missmoo your temps are low but as this this the first time temping you do not know what is normal for you. Some omen get a post ov surge of oestrogen that plummets their temp for a few days that may be it for you. Remember this is your first proper cycle following miscarriage and so nothing will be normal. 

Faye I am loving your postivity and think that there is a bfp on its way in this thread. Loving your symptoms. 

Mrsmigg hello hope you are feeling well. 

Kelly that was the reason I took the decision to stop temping I did it for a year and then quit, have you any post ov symptoms to go on? CM, ETC. Your temp today I think you have ovulated hun.

Emum how was your weekend.

AFM, the most boring days of the cycle too early to symptom spot or POAS.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Noooo you haven't let him down and you are not out yet. It's going to happen so soon for you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Definately the most boring few days of the cycle Debz!

Technically my temp was really low ... it was 36.16 but that was at 5am when DS woke up so I used the temp adjuster on FF but don't know how accurate it is x


----------



## ginny83

MissMoo - I got quitue lowish temps after O when I got my BFP. In fact since I didn't have a big temp shift I wasn't even sure I did O!


----------



## Emum

Kelly, sorry to be blunt, but I think you are getting confused about how fertility friend can help you. If you are going to continue to temp, then you need to let the programme do its stuff, rather than override it. But if you are finding it too stressful, then stop temping completely.

You can have positive OPKs more than once in your cycle before you ovulate, which is why FF looks for 3 consecutive high temps to confirm ovulation. If you haven't had those 3 temps, then the most likely explanation is that you haven't ovulated yet and either you have another surge of LH in a few days time and then ovulate, or you will have an anovulatory cycle this month. If you force in an ovulation date contrary to what FF thinks, then you will run the risk of missing your actual ovulation and therefore a chance to conceive this month because you assume you are past the fertile point. Even if it's an anovulatory cycle, by making it appear to be an ovulatary one you are corrupting your data and the predictions for next month as to when you are most likely to be fertile will be wrong.

The bottom line is that whether or not FF has given you crosshairs based on data you manipulated makes no difference at all to what your body has done. If you think that you ovulated a few days ago and that BDing was well timed, then take comfort in that and make a note to test 15 days after your positive OPK. However, to have most chance of a BFP this month, if you are going to continue to temp, I'd take those artificial crosshairs out, do one OPK only a day and keep an eye on what FF is telling you because you might just find that your actual ovulation is going to happen later this week and knowing this would save you thinking your AF was late or getting false negatives due to testing too early later in the month.


----------



## Dani Rose

Emum you were spot in with that advice, when I was ttc ds I was so desperate to see O on my chart I missed it a few times! It's better to go by what your body tells you as a computer doesn't have all the answers but does a good job of predicting O with the correct info.


----------



## Dani Rose

Debzie I usually to hpt first thing and opk later. I always dip opk after hpt if it's the same sample and never lie them touching whilst wet etc.

It's so frustrating. Hopefully the dr today will help, my opk today is blaring. Grrrr


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, when are you going to test?


----------



## Dani Rose

This is my opk today 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/1e804c6e.jpg


----------



## Dani Rose

This was tesco hpt on Saturday 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/ab697000.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That definately looks like a positive OPK Dani, you should wait and see if your temp shoots up tomorrow and stays up ... could possibly be O for you xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I've had them on and off all month. Don't think I'm Oing right now as cm dry today so far and no O signs. I reckon I've low hcg still hanging and it's causing this. All I can think :-/


----------



## kelly1973

Maybe im getting confused then as on my april chart ff added crosshairs and there was only one temp rise not three!!!


----------



## Emum

I'm looking at your April chart and all your temps post crosshairs bar one are over the cover line? The one which dips below is well after the crosshairs and is at the point when the corpus luteum would be starting to fail so you would expect a dip (around 9dpo)

Are you getting confused because you think they have to keep rising after ovulation? Or that they all have to be at the same level? All that is needed is that you have 3 consecutive temps which are over your coverline, which is calculated by taking an average of your temps up to that point I think. This month, you had a rise on the day you put in crosshairs manually, but the temp the next day plummeted again then came back up again today. There is no way that middle temp is above the coverline as it is almost the lowest one you recorded all month.

Have you done the tutorial on FF as that is really good at explaining what you need to look out for. To be honest, I very much hope you are wrong with where you have predicted ovulation because you need your progesterone to rise after ovulation and push your temps up, and if you did release an egg, that temp dip shows your progesterone hasn't kicked in which will be a problem. But I am pretty confident looking at your chart that your crosshairs are in the wrong place, and that in fact you might be going to ovulate in a few days time.


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly FF never gives you your crosshairs until you temp has risen and stayed around the same for 3 days. Having 1 dip can delay it for maybe a day or two until it can see that it's just a blip. Make sure you're putting in the correct times for the temps you enter so it knows that it might be dodgy. Have you done the charting course? It's really good. I would definitely recommend it if you haven't. I still go back to it all the time. 

AFM - I'm a bit annoyed with DH - I'm texting him about how I'm feeling and he hasn't replied for nearly 2 hours. I know he has to go away from his desk round the site and doesn't take his mobile with him which is fine, but he's found time to post a jokey comment on fb. I tried to email my mum since DH wasn't replying and she basically said "relax and it'll happen". I haven't bothered to reply to her.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle omg me too. I text him upset and nothing :(

I'm about ready to stop ttc. I can't take this :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok just did 2 more opks. Here is why I think I have hcg left. I did the last 2 with my 2/3MU and it was darker pee. This one just now is my 4/5MU

So if opk was picking up left over hcg it would be darker in the morning then less dark later on? With a 1.5 hour time difference the results are worlds apart.

I know you will think I'm crazy. Heck I think I'm crazy and I'm losing my marbles now.

Opks taken just now

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/334a2a94.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

Me too dani felt so good about this month as dh has problems with bding and this month we did so well he has told me blatantly hes not taking viagra any more as makes him feel crap,feel like screaming and saying how do you think it makes me feel,so looking like havent ov now guess my temps are all over the place as well due to times and alcohol i know thats bad ladies but get down at times although i never drink in my tww.


----------



## Dani Rose

Kelly I drink til it's pink. Dont feel bad about that.

I think looking at your chart if your temp rockets tomo it might be you have O'd and if not it's coming. I'm useless I can't even give myself answers so dont take my word for anything. I think we just need to rem post mc things will be a bit haywire. It's so unfair and hard but atleast we all know how each other feel and that's why I'm glad I have here to express myself :(


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly there's nothing wrong with having a drink now and again, but make sure you put it in your chart because it will make a difference to your temp.


----------



## kelly1973

ok ickle thanks ill do that now did dh get back in touch?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah he did. Apparently he got that text and the one I sent him saying I was annoyed that I sent 2 hours later, at the same time. He's called too but I can't really talk at work because there's 9 of us in this office so I'm going to nip out now and call him. 

He copied me in a email topeople from cadets to say that he'll be taking a step back because he's spending too much time away from home with work etc and he also said "at home you are aware that we are attending fertility clinics, we have another appointment the week before camp and would seem that we will going into IVF treatment (dependant on what the consultant recommends)". 

I'm not really sure how I feel about 3 people I don't know, knowing about this. I'm a very private person but he's happy to speak to anyone and everyone about it. It's too late now I suppose.


----------



## fayewest

Dani - I know this is really confusing and hopefully later today you will get a few answers but jfi some people have light second opk lines the whole way through their cycles, or surges where the body tries to ovulate, and doesnt before they finally get a positive opk. Todays looks positive to me, and is certainly what mine looks like 2 days before I ovulate (if I manage to catch it) Fingers crossed later today makes things clearer and you feel better about it.

Kelly - My temp rises massively after drinking, the more I drink the higher the temp Certainly when I went to a wedding last year and drank the temp was sky high.

Ickle - maybe he cant find the words and is preparing a sweet message when he has the head space? Sometimes the men can be a little insensitive without realising it, I think they just struggle so much but because its in their nature to try and fix everything, when they feel like they cant it freaks them out. I hope he has got in touch by now xxx

There is NOTHING more annoying than being told to relax or the VERY worst 'Try not to think about it' People just dont know what to say.

My boobs only hurt if I push them ... I dont think this is the month, on my bfp cycle I started to get crazy tweaks and pulls alongside feeling majorly sick, I really knew something was happening

Its sunny here! Yippeee xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I think if they need to know for him to be able to support you it's a good thing. I've the other prob that dh won't talk :( 

Faye I'd agree with you but I've hard blaring dark ones like that on and off all month. And when I had other O signs. Today all I have is the opk.. I just want to run away from it all to be honest :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - It's still early! Here's hoping for a temp jump tomorrow! :) I so know what you mean about not really knowing what your cycle is. I keep thinking to myself, well maybe THIS is my 'normal' only to have something change the next cycle. I still haven't really settled into a groove, so who knows really where I'll land. *hugs* Don't ever feel like you've let him down. If you had any true choice in the matter, it would be a done deal. It's circumstances and nothing else! But like the other ladies have said, I too, truly feel that your bfp is just around the corner. I still think you have a good chance of a bfp this cycle! How's your leg today? *hugs* Sounds like him taking a step back is a positive thing in regards to ttc at least. I can imagine it might be a bit frustrating to see in black and white that your hubby is talking to people you don't know about stuff that's very private though...

MMM - You are still above coverline, so don't count yourself out yet!

Kelly - I have to temp all the way through because I never know when my body is going to pull a fast one on me. I wish I could stop though! I totally know what you mean about temps determining mood. I agree with Emum in that your April cycle clearly showed a change in temps. You might not have had 3 temps in a row that all rose, but you had temps that were consistently at or above your coverline after your ovulation. I too think that you haven't ovulated yet.

Dani - you are so right! It's not just the mc itself, it's the feeling that you've lost control yet again after because your cycles go whacky! I hope the doc is helpful! Ugh. How frustrating! You think it's O, but it could just as easily be the hcg still in your system because I'm definitely seeing a line on that hpt. 

MrsM - Yep, temping is just what you say, also from what I've found, it works better for some then for others. For me, it seems to work just fine taking temps at random times - I've still been able to see the patterns despite my body playing tricks - but for others even taking the temps at the same time each day is frustration and not very accurate.

Faye - AF like light cramps and that feeling like I needed to go check stuff in the bathroom yesterday, full uterine, bloating, backaches, twingy cramps (different feel from the light cramps above), tired, and sore boobs... lol Who knows if any of those actually mean anything, but I'm loving my chart right now, so I can hope! :D I can't wait until you start testing!

Debzie - I know! I hate the early days of the tww... not long though! :)

Ginny - How are you today?

Emum - good advice! You said it much better then I could. I've experienced exactly what you are talking about sooooo many times in the last 6 months it's crazy. How are you today? Any early symptoms?

Hi to anyone that I missed! :)

My temp shot up again this morning, and I've been a bit gassy during the night. Boobs are still tender. Not really much else to report today so far. lol it's not even 5am here yet though.


----------



## fayewest

LOVE your chart Dodger!! Exciting x


----------



## fayewest

So confusing Dani, really hope you get some answers later xx


----------



## Emum

Your chart looks very hopeful dodger. FXd.

Symptoms here: very sore boobs, very gassy, heartburn, increased appetite, fatigue, increased CM. But still only 6DPO so very early days. Even if there is a fertilised eggy around he won't have implanted yet, so a long way to go.

Kelly, hope you don't feel I've been very harsh with you. I know it's really hard when DH's won't cooperate with regular enough BDing. But in those circumstances it's even more important to learn your cycle and how your body is working as you have less chance to get things right. Would he consent to DTD every third day over a two week period, rather than going hammer and tongs for 3 days in a row, which might end up not being the right three days? That might increase your chances to be honest. If he is usually a once a week man, his first BD after a week's break is likely to be wasted anyway, as his live sperm count will be really low, and they won't have a chance to build up to maximum levels on days 2 and 3 either. The best baby making sperm is fresh (about 2 days old is optimum) and even if you get pregnant with old sperm the risk of miscarriage is much higher apparently. But if you were to BD on say Mon, Thurs, Sunday, Wenesday and Saturday over the most likely 2 weeks you should have fresh sperm in place to meet any egg released at any time during that fortnight. Remember sperm survives well for 48 hours in fertile mucus, and an egg can be fertilised up to 24 hours after it is released.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Faye - Thank you!!! Me too! :D

Emum - I didn't know that about the week old bit. That's great information and very true about the every 3 days being better then timing it wrong. It's so easy to feel like if we aren't bd'ing every day upto and past O then we aren't going to have a chance, but really all it takes is some good sperm at the right time (and a good eggie ofc!).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I think I would be a bit miffed about the email as well. Like you say it's done now but it's strange to be copied in on an email to people you don't know about something so very personal. 
Dodger, that's a long post for 5am! 
Just back from seeing the midwife. She has put my due date at January 2nd from the scan I had on Saturday, and booked in my dating scan on Friday 15th June. So only 3 and a half weeks to wait. She seemed confident everything was ticking along quite nicely with this pregnancy so I feel a bit more relaxed now. 
I'm annoyed with my OH too. He starts his new job next week and he still hasn't spoken to his sister in law about looking after Edie. There is no point getting a child minder as we would be paying more than I am earning. He also says he isn't planning on getting his car back on the road (it's been sat in the drive with no tax for months) as even when he is working we will still be no better off. I'm not quite sure how he has worked that out, this job is not that badly paid! So he will be using my car, but then said he will cycle there on the days that I am working (it's about ten miles) as I couldn't use public transport as I don't like it. I have maybe jokingly said that in the past but have always used it if necessary. He is being a complete martyr. And a bit of a tit. 
So I am going to have to ring work and say I probably won't be able to go in next week as we have no child care organised. Why couldn't he have just got this sorted?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh. That's just so frustrating! He's not allowed to be a tit if he's not taking care of business! Grrr! I'm glad the midwife was able to make you feel better about things! I can't wait for your next scan!! Get pics this time... lol 

Yeah I woke up at 4 with a bit of a backache and the next thing I knew it was 530 and I would have to be up in 30 mins anyway to get ready for the day and take Anton to work and then sit and wait until time to go to my job. :) Hopefully I'll last through work today! lol


----------



## ickle pand

We had a proper chat at lunchtime and I told him that I wasn't really happy with him telling people I don't know about the IVF since it's me that the problem is with. I doubt he'd be so chatty about it if it was his swimmers that weren't working! So we've agreed that we'll talk about it first before he tells anyone else. 

He mentioned maybe not monitoring things so closely next time but that wouldn't really work since I don't know when I'll ov, and then wouldn't know when to DTD or test etc. 

We spoke about my mum and her email. She's not the greatest at talking about things. She gets really uncomfortable talking about feelings. I should really stop trying to talk to her about this stuff but I don't really have anyone else in real life to talk to. 

I was telling him that I'm a bit scared about doing IVF because it might not work. I mean at the moment I can say it might be that we didn't DTD at the right time or maybe my CM isn't great but with IVF you know there's an embryo in there, and it's the best of the bunch, but it's just down to whether it sticks or not.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well today has ended up being my worst since the mc. Tears, hormones. Feel like crap :(

Anxious about dr and can't get everything out my head.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle glad you talked and he understands. Hugs


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - I'm so glad you talked about it and he understood. IVF still comes down to genetics though... if there is a gene defect, then it doesn't matter if it implants properly or not ya know? And those genetic defects can be from both sides, not just you. *hugs*

Dani - I'm so sorry you are having such a bad day today. I hope the dr is able to make you feel better and figure out what's going on! Please don't be afraid to fight for what you feel you need!


----------



## ginny83

Dodger - I agree with the others your chart looks great.

Everyone is so right when they say it's not just the m/c it's how you feel you have no control over your body afterwards. I just kinda feel like it's my m/c dragging on and on and I don't think it'll feel like it's "finished" until I have a normal AF.

Emum - great symptoms! I always get sore boobs a couple of days before AF, but I noticed with my BFP I got them earlier than usual.

Mrs M - I wonder if you'll end up with a 2012 or 2013 year baby! 

Ickle - I guess IVF gives you a much better chance because it skips so many steps in the whole baby making process - but in turn that also adds more pressure and maybe even more dissapointment if it doesn't work :hugs: I know men can say some strange things during the whole ttc process, but it does sound like your hubby is very supportive and if you end up needing IVF (which you might not!) I bet he'll be great 

AFM - we'll yesterday and today I've been feeling quite bloated and crampy, like I feel when AF is due. Now tonight I've had some red spotting in EWCM even though my cm wasn't EWCM this morning, it was more sticky? My AF usually starts very brown, so I don't think it's that - but who knows! I guess the spotting could be O spotting? I've only had that once before (that I've noticed and it was when I got my BFP funny enough). Although OPKs are still negative. It's probably m/c related, I'm going to do a HPT with FMU tomorrow to see if I had maybe a false negative the last time. 
:wacko:


----------



## fayewest

Dani - Lots of hugs and stuff coming your way, sometimes the days are horrible, we're all here for you

Ickle - IVF is less than 50% effective in each case so it would NOT be your fault if it didn't work, just sometimes the conditions are not perfect. I feel REALLY scared about IVF too, but we'll support each other! My sister tried for 6 years to start a family, and now she has two Beautiful little boys thanks to IVF. Miracles do happen I promise. Remember me telling you about my sister's friend that had 3 failed attempts with IVF only to fall pregnant afterwards. Lots of love coming your way tooxx


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - Sorry you're having such a bad day. It's still very early days though so don't feel bad for being upset. I was still crying at least once a week for nearly 6 months after my mc. I hope the doctor does the right thing without you having to push for it. Let us know how you get on.

Ginny - The live birth rate range for my age group at the clinic I go to is 22.5-42.5% but they say it's most likely to be around 31.7% which is about the same as the national average. We're really lucky in this area because we get 3 full IVF cycles funded by the NHS so hopefully that'll be enough.

ETA - I just had a look at the website for clinic in Ninewells, which is the next nearest hospital for me and they have a cost for IVF on there of £2960, whereas Aberdeen charge you depending on what specific treatment you need. That's less than I thought it was.


----------



## ginny83

oh I mean IVF gives you a better chance if it's one of the steps that it's skipping that is causing you the problems. To be honest I don't know much about IVF at all! I thought I knew what ttc entailed and then I joined here and found out so much more. So I bet I have a very limited view of what IVF involves too. 

In any case, sounds like your cycles have improved with the weight loss and such so fingers crossed that is what was stopping you before and IVF won't be needed :)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true Ginny. There was a thought that I was ovulating but because of possible scarring that the egg wasn't getting to where it needs to go so if that turns out to be the case then my chances have got to be so much higher than they are just now.


----------



## Dani Rose

Eh the dr was a weirdo. Think crazy scientist from a kids cartoon! But he ordered me bloods and is contacting the recurrent mc clinic as when I called for my results etc they had no record of me (but that's another story) I totally broke down and cried the whole way home. My DD was hugging me and scared. I feel so bad. It's built up inside me all day. I can't talk to anyone cos dh doesn't listen (still no reply) my BFF just gave birth 2 weeks ago and my other friend only yday. 
My other friends arent ppl I can talk to, maybe one but I'm sure she's sick of me by now.

Anyway I go back at 5pm and then see them in 2 days for results and discuss what's next x


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: You need to tell DH to step up. It's fair enough not wanting to talk about his own feelings but he needs to be there to listen to yours. Glad you got your bloods done. What are you going back at 5 for? We're always here to talk to, although it's online. Your DD sounds like a wee gem :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks emun its ok i dont think your being harsh. its not the case of him wanting him to dtd once a week he wants it all the time but without being too crude his willy doesnt always want to play and is heartbreaking at the best of times let alone when trying to concieve but i get where your coming from so thankyou


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry - the nurse couldn't see me at the app time so I get the bloods done at 5pm.

DH just isn't a talker so I will try to talk or text him but feel he either ignores my texts or just brushes me off, so I hold it in as trying to speak is a huge effort and I feel like I get nowhere in the end anyway. I am intending telling him how I feel tonight but I have been here 100 times with him and it never makes a difference. :(

Kelly I know how you feel a bit, DH hasn't got erection probs but seems to only want to DTD when I tell him we have to. I want it to be more of a just keep up the momentum but he is making it difficult so anytime we do DTD it's a forced issue and so unromantic. I guess it's maybe his way of dealing with the loss but if he would just speak to me, dammit!

Sorry you are going through that though, it must be really hard and stressful!

Was so glad we got a BFP so quick to avoid all this TTC BS, and now here I am going through it.... ahhh


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed you get the results back soon Dani :hugs:

:hugs: for all those who need them today too x


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks dani, hope you get things sorted i really hate all this i dread going to bed as know will prob be a let down and oh will go deeper into shell and i cry into my pillow,i bought viagra and oh gave in eventually hence the fantastic bedding but now hes saying he refuses to take anymore as gives him mega headaches i feel like theres no chance it happening now as how can i concieve when we cant even dtd


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly would your OH not go to the doctor? It is a perfectly normal problem for men to have and maybe they could help him. Worrying about it all the time will not help it though :( X


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry Kelly :(

Been to nurse. Got bloods and came home. Dh and I had a big fight and now I'm a bubbling mess again. Fecking hormones!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Dani go have a hot bath and chill out hun.

I've just been thinking ... I discarded my temp on Tuesday 15th due to a completely and utterly crap nights sleep I didn't go to sleep till 1am, was up at 2.30am and then up at 5am with DS, then up at 7am ... if I don't discard it on my chart the O date changes to Tuesday and I change to 6 DPO ... should I just leave my chart as it was with it discarded or not :wacko: x


----------



## kelly1973

god he wont dare go docs and hes so stubborn when he says no he means it. 

Dani so sorry your sad we can be hormonal together as im awreck hugs

not sure mrs mmm i cant even work out my own chart the other ladies will tell you


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: I'm sorry you're having such a day :( i hope however that the blood tests will give you the answers you need. 

Ginny: well, again same here. I cant wait to have first AF, cause to me it really feels like this mc is going on. I was glad when the bleeding stopped and thought it would be over. But it's not. I'm temping, but I know it's surely pointless, having neg OPKs too. Also I have been crying almost all weekend and today too. Feeling upset. I thought I was starting to go forward. But everytime i think i'm getting better it's like I'm falling all over again. 
I feel the same as Dani like I can't really talk. First, if I start talking I start crying. Dh is supportive but feels helpless. So there's no point talking. And my really good friend, she'd listen to me, she's be very nice and loads of nice things. But I'm afraid I'll scare her away talking about my mc all the time! When actually it's the only thing i can think about all day (well almost). And other people dont really understand. 
I had my dad on the phone, he didnt know i was pg. so i didnt even tell him i had a mc. 

Tomorrow is another day!

Hi everyone else: kelly, emum, mrs m (glad the mw said everthhing looks great), MMM, dodger. Sorry if I missed anyone. Just came back from ice skating so had to read all the posts from this morning!!

And wish all the ladies in the tww lots of... Morning sickness ^_^


----------



## too_scared

sounds like a lot of us needs hugs today :( :hugs:

dani, i am so sorry things are so mixed up for you. i really hope the blood work you just had done helps to figure things out. i really hope that your husband opens up soon. :hugs:

kelly, i'm sorry that your chart is so confusing. :( what about the herbal solution that someone on here mentioned, instead of using viagra? maybe that won't give your husband headaches? i sure wish men weren't so darn stubborn about going to the dr!! :hugs: for you too.

mrs. mm, when i have nights like that i don't even bother to temp :( i would probably discard that temp. i am not sure i really understood how that would change your ov day. sorry. i am still learning about all this stuff too. this is only my second cycle temping. i hope it all gets worked out soon.

i am so sorry i know i have missed bunches of stuff i wanted to comment on. dh and i have been really busy this weekend trying to finish the new floors we started over easter. we were _almost_ finished today and our saw broke... :dohh: 

in other news, my sister called me first this this morning and told me she is almost 13 weeks pg. i am happy for her but... well, you guys understand. i was upset enough about my mc's this weekend and then this. :( i am extra frustrated with the whole thing because i am pretty sure i am ov'ing now and i can't do a thing about it. i can't even try to catch the egg. :(

also, i have to bring my soon to be 15 year old cat to the vet tomorrow. she isn't doing well. :( she is the first pet i got on my own. her kidneys are failing and she has really badly infected teeth. she needs to have her teeth cleaned and have some removed but i am scared to put her under because the meds will wreck havoc on her kidneys. :( i guess i will just have to see what the vet has to say tomorrow. 

so, hugs for all! :hugs: :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Kelly and Dani I really sympathise. As I've mentioned to Kelly before I had the same problem with my OH for about a year. He either struggled to dtd or he just was not in the mood. Just to give you a bit of hope but he did snap out of it. The erectile problems went when he lost a bit of weight and bizarrely, when the company he was working for finally folded. It meant he was on the dole which was obviously not ideal but he was worrying so much just knowing for a year that the company was going under that in a way it was a relief when it finally did. Anyway what I'm trying to clumsily say is that it was only a temporary problem but I really thought we were doomed to zero sex life for the rest of our lives. And as you know he has had quite the pressure on since ttc wise. 
Kelly he did go to the docs, but they did bugger all, just told him to get Viagra off the Internet. 
Dani I'm sorry your day has been so difficult. These horrible days seem to rear up from nowhere and hit us like a train. I hope you get your results soon and can get back to your normal cycle.


----------



## angelofheaven

Can i join ladies?


----------



## too_scared

oh! that is one thing that i forgot! mrs. m! i was so happy to see your ticker :happydance:

of course you can join, angelofheaven. welcome.


----------



## angelofheaven

Hello Ladies, 

I am new to this forum and thought I should tell you my story in brief.

I am 30 years old.
Have been TTC since June 2010
Had a laparoscopy in 2011  all ok
Had a BFP in August 2011
Miscarried in September 2011
Had another BFP in December 2011
Miscarried in January 2012  due to Ectopic Pregnancy. Took one shot of Methotrexate but no success.
I am now a one tuber.

My progesterone is usually around 35 but my gynae thinks it is low. She said that it must go up to 60 in order to have a healthy viable pregnancy. This last cycle, I didnt take any progesterone suppliments not even PREGNYL injections. The reason why I didnt take is that I didnt see that egg white mucous and didnt want to take PREGNYL for nothing. I just thought that i didnt ovulate. I am now on cycle day 26 and I tested. Got a faint positive and i am in shock. I am on cyclogest passeries now (progesterone supplements) but i dont think these are enough to strengthen progesterone. I am afraid that i miscarry again.

Please help and let me know what can i do more to help this pregnancy (start of..) my doctors advice is  wait, as there is nothing you can do.

Would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks
xxxxx


----------



## summerlove101

Can I also join you ladies?

My fiancé and I have been TTC for 3 months now. We finally got our first BFP at the end of April, but sadly I miscarried at a little over 5 weeks on Mothers Day. Fi and I have decided were not going to give up and that we want to keep trying ASAP. Once the bleeding stopped I called the doctor and asked when we could start TTC again. He said that as long as the bleeding had stopped completely and that I was feeling okay that we could start TTC again and that if I did fall pregnant before my next AF arrived that he could date the pregnancy via a scan. So fi and I are back to TTC. I started taking Geritol complete and 800 mcg of Folic Acid in hopes that maybe well get a BFP really soon. Supposedly were more fertile after a m/c anywaynot sure how much truth there is to that or the Geritol, but am willing to try anything!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi angel and summer, welcome to the group, will be lovely to get to know you. So sorry for your losses :hugs: X


----------



## Emum

Welcome summer love. Sorry to hear about your loss. There are quite a few ladies currently posting who are in their first few months TTC again.

Angelofheaven congratulations on your BFP but I don't think you will get the kind of knowledge you are looking for on this thread. AFAIR none of the ladies currently posting have this kind of issue, and this thread is more focused on trying to get pregnant again rather than preventing future losses. I know there is a specific pregnant after a loss section of B and B though. I'd have thought that would be a good place to post?


----------



## kelly1973

Hi new comers welcome to our thread

Mrs miggs you rasberry you,i love it well done, i hope you can start to relax and enjoy xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Summer and Angel and welcome. 
Ooh I feel a bit rash with the ticker but I felt really positive after seeing the midwife today. I could end up regretting it but today I'm feeling good.


----------



## kelly1973

how did you get on today sorry i didnt wish you luck was it ok?


----------



## Dani Rose

Too scared sorry about the pg announcement. That sucks :(

Mrs M thanks.

And thank you to everyone else for the support today. I'm still a mess but stopped crying at last!

Welcome ladies x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, yes thanks it was just my booking in appointment so getting weighed, measured, bloods taken, medical history and previous pregnancies discussed, birth options etc all very routine, then they ring and book your scan. I've never actually had a 12 week scan, with Edie I went in at 10 ish weeks with pains and got scanned so that was my dating scan. Last time I miscarried 2 weeks before I was due to go. So if I get there it will be a new experience.


----------



## angelofheaven

Emum said:


> Welcome summer love. Sorry to hear about your loss. There are quite a few ladies currently posting who are in their first few months TTC again.
> 
> Angelofheaven congratulations on your BFP but I don't think you will get the kind of knowledge you are looking for on this thread. AFAIR none of the ladies currently posting have this kind of issue, and this thread is more focused on trying to get pregnant again rather than preventing future losses. I know there is a specific pregnant after a loss section of B and B though. I'd have thought that would be a good place to post?

Thanks Emum. You are right. I just posted this message to several threads just to see from which thread i get the most responses.. thanks again 
xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Feeling crampy ;0(


----------



## Emum

Hope you feel more comfortable soon Faye. Don't forget cramps are as common in early pregnancy as just before AF :)


----------



## too_scared

i agree with emum! cramps are a good sign :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ginny - I hope it wasn't a false negative! It could be ovulation spotting like you mentioned. Hopefully it'll become clear soon!

Ickle - That's so cheap compared to here! Even with the exchange rate. I doubt that you'll need more then the 3 provided though... I'm doubting that you'll even need one of them!

Dani - I'm glad they are taking bloods. I'm so sorry you had to deal with another snafu with the records gone missing. So frustrating! Talk to us anytime. This is the place to do it! We are all here for you anytime you need us. I wish it could be in person. *hugs* I wish there was some way of us getting your DH to see the frustration his desire to not talk is causing. :(

Kelly - That's got to be so frustrating. :( *hugs*

Ummi - I was the same way after my mc... it's so frustrating to wait and wait and wait and feel like every time you take a step forward something drags you back 2 steps! It WILL get there, but it's a rough ride for sure. *hugs* Btw, I'm the same way. Even now 6 months after, the mc is always on my mind. 
TS - *hugs* My SIL announced her pregnancy about a week after I miscarried as well. It was so painful! I would have been due 2 weeks before her had I not mc'd... It's one of those things that I struggled so hard to just be happy for them, but I couldn't get past being so sad for me at the same time. Best wishes for your cat tomorrow at the vet's.

MrsM - I think you hit the nail on the head. I know DH was having some issues as well with finishing off, and that's all but gone completely since he lost weight and got a job. The worries of not having a job and not being the provider (his thought process not mine) were really stressing him out. Once that pressure was gone, he's had no issues. It wasn't ever bad enough for us to visit a doctor about, but it was often enough to notice and make me worry about ttc chances. WOOOHOOO!! I just noticed your ticker! I'm so so glad to see it! YAY!

Angelofheaven - Welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses. There are only a few recurrant pregnancy loss ladies on this thread - I think most of them hang out on the RPL thread - so I'm not sure that any of us will have the information you are looking for. However this is a wonderful bunch of supportive ladies, so if that's something you are looking for, then please stay! :) Congrats on your BFP. I hope this one is your rainbow baby!

Summerlove - Welcome to you as well! I'm so sorry for your loss. What a tough day to mc on. :( You've found a great group, so don't be shy, just jump on into the conversation!

Faye - Cramps are good!! I'm hoping that they lead you to a wonderful sticky bfp! :)

Hey Emum, Loz, and anyone else I'm forgetting!

More cramping for me today. I'd describe them as a stretching kinda feeling cramp so hopefully that means good things to come! I am wondering though if both me and my DH's eyes are playing tricks on us.... I happened to glance in the mirror while I was in my birthday suit before taking a shower, and the girls looked different! Usually there is a pretty obvious size difference as my left side is much smaller then my right side. Today they looked much closer to the same AND fuller. Is that something that anyone else has noticed BEFORE a bfp? Or as a random non bfp symptom? I asked DH to look and see if he noticed a difference and he saw the same thing I did... and said they even felt different. I'm hoping that's a really really good sign! lol


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry for both of your losses. 

Faye - I hope those cramps mean good things for you. 

Dodger - Yeah it is cheap. It's the same amount as they'd charge the NHS for an IVF cycle so I'm guessing it's at "cost price" with little or no profit. They sound like good signs. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

AFM - My temp has jumped up today but I really don't think it's anything other than my body playing tricks on me so I'm not getting my hopes up about it. I'm still testing, BFN this morning, so I've not given up altogether but I don't want to have another crash back down to earth like yesterday.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle that sounds positive! 

FF took away my cross hairs when I put my temp in this morning ... v strange! boobs dont hurt anymore ;0( Feeling really miserable!


----------



## Dani Rose

Temp stayed low. Worst sleep ever. I just want af!!!!! Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kelly1973

Ickle still hope then when is af usually due? you remenber mrs and debz talking about them readings well i got one there on offer at the min xxxx

Faye how strange bloody ff grrrrr

Ah dani am so sorry hope things sort soon x


----------



## Dani Rose

It's just driving me mad! I want this cycle over! :(


----------



## ickle pand

That's cool Kelly. Let me know what it says when it comes through.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies, Can I ask the FF Vip-ers a question?

What do you do with a temp the morning after you've had a glass of wine? Do you discard it? Or do you put it down as interrupted sleep in order that the circle is open but still included in your chart?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I tick drinking on specifics but tbh if it's only 1 glass of wine I found it never affected my temp really. I only found it would be raised if I had had several. I just left it if it was just 1 glass.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins - Not sure what to do with it, Mr P and I shared a bottle ... Maybe I just need to stop obsessing and get on!! The torch is on its way through Frome in a few hours, it goes right down my street so I will go down and have a nose ;0) There is a Faye in Frome running with the torch, I wish it was me, I would already have it on eBay to raise a bit of money for the Wildlife Trust ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

I do the same as mrs mig - I just tick drinking in specifics for the day before.


----------



## ickle pand

The torch is going right past our place too but not until the 12th of June. I'm going to take the day off so I can see it go past.


----------



## fayewest

ps ... Welcome to the new ladies, everyone is lovely and you will find the support you need here.

Dani - So sorry everything is horrible for you, lots of hugs.

Thanks Mrs Miggins and Ickle - It changes the ov date, or puts it back in later, thats why I ask, but ultimately I dont think it matters, if I ov'd when FF thinks or I think, the temps will tell me tomorrow/Wednesday ;0)


----------



## ginny83

Hi and sorry that you had to join us to the new ladies

More spotting today and feeling very bloated and crampy. I think the cramps and the spotting are connected. Forgot to take a HPT test this morning with FMU, but I think I'm going to go to the dr in the next couple of days and ask for a blood test. 

Some good news though. We signed contracts with our builder to build our house - now just have to get the bank stuff sorted! It was very exciting being another step closer to building though! Our administrator was a really nice lady, but kept saying how we should have kids close together it's better etc etc and how her's are 6 days off from being 2 years apart. It really got to me, I felt like saying we were aiming for 2 years apart but I just had a miscarriage at 12 weeks so now it's impossible. I never talk to people I know about when are they going to start ttc for that very reason.


----------



## ickle pand

Some people just speak without thinking don't they? That sounds exciting about your house though! I'd love to either build my dream home from scratch or renovate an old building.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny: great for your house! I think it can take your minds off things when you have something to look forward to. 

Welcome to Summer and Angel. Sorry for your losses. 

And to those of us feeling a bit down: *lots of hugs* 
This ttc journey is such a rollercoaster but hopefully we'll get the prize in the end!!!


----------



## fayewest

[IMG]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150817664516035&set=a.10150424289641035.358792.608856034&type=1https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150817664516035&set=a.10150424289641035.358792.608856034&type=1[/IMG]

Not sure if this is going to work .... quite alot of hype and a long time to wait, I kind of wish they had turned it into a carnival type procession, but it was really exciting!


----------



## fayewest

Damn cant get it to work ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad I'll just need to lean out of my window to see what's going on. Have you seen the torch cam on the BBC website? It's facinating lol!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - That sounds and looks like a positive sign!

Faye - That's weird! I can't see any reason why it would take them away, but then I'm seeing crosshairs still... just the tentative ones and not solid.

Dani - *hugs*

ginny - ugh.... people that are well meaning can be so thoughtless at times... :( That's great news about your house though!

That's so cool that a couple of you ladies got to or are getting to see the torch pass!


----------



## ickle pand

Boring olympics fact - the torch will be passing within an hour of 95% of the population as it travels round the UK :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news about the house Ginny! I agree that having something else to focus on can take your mind off things!

The torch is coming passed ours on the 6th June ... dunno if we're going to go see it 

AFM: Crap nights sleep again ... if I'm honest I think I'm obsessing about temping and it's affecting my sleep. I went to bed at 11pm ... DS woke me up at 11.25pm, he then woke at 2am and then I woke at 5am ... 5am seems to be my new 7am :grr: I temped at 5am and adjusted it with the temp adjuster thing but I dunno if it's working tbh ... I don't think the egg has implanted as surely there would have been a rise on my chart by now :wacko: x


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Angel and Summer :flower: Sorry for your losses. :hugs:

I have been lurking alot...I'm sure this thread moves faster everyday! Is anyone else melting today? As soon as the kids get home from school I'm going to challenge them to an ice-lolly eating competition. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you about Loz!

Yeah it's boiling here and I've been doing housework for clients :hissy: so I'm doubly boiling :lol: I'm chilling out in the garden with an ice lolly right now though before I start on tonights calls! x


----------



## Lozdi

MissMummyMoo said:


> Great news about the house Ginny! I agree that having something else to focus on can take your mind off things!
> 
> The torch is coming passed ours on the 6th June ... dunno if we're going to go see it
> 
> AFM: Crap nights sleep again ... if I'm honest I think I'm obsessing about temping and it's affecting my sleep. I went to bed at 11pm ... DS woke me up at 11.25pm, he then woke at 2am and then I woke at 5am ... 5am seems to be my new 7am :grr: I temped at 5am and adjusted it with the temp adjuster thing but I dunno if it's working tbh ... I don't think the egg has implanted as surely there would have been a rise on my chart by now :wacko: x

Look at my chart-Had to discard half my temps and still the rise after O was not a massive one. I was pretty bad at temping at consistent times. Also see the temp crash through the floor on the day I got bfp. :hugs:


----------



## summerlove101

Good morning all! Thanks for all the warm welcomes! How is everyone today? I am absolutely exhausted! I really could have stayed in bed all day today - just a dreary, rainy day here in NJ.

Fi and I's first BD'ing was on Sat. night and maybe I'm going crazy but I swear my boobs hurt. The only thing I'm thinkiing is that I'm getting close to Ov'ing. The only time my boobs ever hurt was when I was pg though! I guess it could just be left over symptoms resurfacing...not a clue, but I promised myself I would not start symptom spotting! I only drive myself nuts when I do that! :blush:


----------



## Emum

Hi summer. We are all SSers here so you are in good company. I always tell everyone I'm not going to but it doesn't last!

Am in coffee shop at shopping centre where I have just bought two FRERs to add to my small stash of clear blue digis. Opinions please. When should I start testing this month? Am 7DPO today I think so clearly still too early.


----------



## ickle pand

How long is your LP normally?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I got my bfp on 9dpo but I had had an implantation dip at 6dpo so it had given the hcg enough time to build up.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum I got faint lines on one step 10miu ic's from 9dpo - one of them was a good positive when I look back over them (I did 4 that day lol) but the others looked like good evap lines. By 10 they were 'very' good evap lines and by 11 it was clear on the ic. Now when all the tests i did are thoroughly dry I can clearly see the lines from 9dpo. I didn't use a frer or digi till 11dpo and then they were clear positives too. Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> How long is your LP normally?

Usually 14 days but has been as short as 10 and as long as 16 since the miscarriage (but those cycles were probably both anovulatory)


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies the weather here is fantastic hope you have all got sun, my opk are now white so not sure wats going on as ive always ov around day 11 12.

Have you decieded when your guna test emun,who else is due to test?


----------



## summerlove101

I sort of wondering when I should start testing. I m/c on the 13th. We BD'ed for the 1st time Sat. night (19th). I have no idea when I should start testing. Was thinking I should wait 2 weeks - does this sound right?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not sure what's going on Kelly :( 

Summer. It is highly unlikely that you have ovulated so soon after the MC I would give it 4 weeks after the MC then test :flower: x


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> Hi ladies the weather here is fantastic hope you have all got sun, my opk are now white so not sure wats going on as ive always ov around day 11 12.
> 
> Have you decieded when your guna test emun,who else is due to test?

The countdown to pregnancy site is telling me I should wait until Monday and that there is definitely no point doing it before Friday. Might try on that basis to hold out at least until the weekend. Though am a bit seduced by Fili and Mrs MM getting BFPs at 9DPO. But if I test early and get a BFN I'll just spend the next week telling myself it was just too early to show up, and if I got a BFP would then worry until AF was due, so really I should just try to be patient I think and wait until closer to AF being due.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum I should add that I was so unsure at 9dpo. I noted it as a positive in my diary but the others I noted as 'good evaps' I didn't actually declare a bfp until 11dpo. So in that sense it's maybe not worth the torture. But if I'd have done a frer at 9dpo I think i might have seen a line then as the ic's are much less sensitive than frers in my experience - I just didn't want to waste more money at the time because the month before I blew 50 quid and got false hope with poor evaps on some ic's. Hope that's helpful xx


----------



## Chele78

Fili, you're due the same day as me! :) Congrats btw!

Emum, I didn't test at all until 12dpo, 3 days after what could have been an implantation dip, to let the hCG levels build up enough.


----------



## fayewest

Been feeling really sad all day and miserable, i think its the impending AF, DH just took me for a picnic in the woods ;0) Lovely man!! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations to you too chele! Ohh same due date :yipee:. I hope we can both be bump buddies! Ok can't resist, what are your symptoms?!


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> Been feeling really sad all day and miserable, i think its the impending AF, DH just took me for a picnic in the woods ;0) Lovely man!! xxx

Hiya Faye, that's lovely of your dh. I don't know if you know but this is actually a clomid pregnancy on the 2nd round. To cut a long story short my period never returned after my last erpc. I had a major scare I had scarring and was permanently damaged. Anyway a consultant put me on my first ever round of clomid (or any fertility drugs) in fact and it brought on ov and my af came back BUT it was extremely light. So light I still worried I had scarring and couldn't bleed properly. Anyway the doc was actually trying to get me pregnant that cycle without having had a period. There was no way as my lining had obviously not got thick enough. So he decided he wanted to put me on clomid again and do a monitored cycle - this pregnancy. We found out that my lining was extremely thin after just the one previous round of clomid. So he put me urgent estrogen therapy mid cycle which obviously worked. I also drank tonnes of pink grapefruit juice, drank a whole bottle of robittison cough medicine over the four fertile days and went through 2 x tubes of conceive plus which is better than preseed in my opinion. I hope that helps you as I would have never gotten pregnant with clomid alone and no one monitoring me. I was on 100mg days 3-7 this time. Oh and I also needed the trigger shot as on clomid I didn't release the eggs!!! I got no lh surge!! Xx


----------



## Mas1118

I had my 1st BFP after 4 yrs of trying a few days before Mothers day and sadly began bleeding May 12 to find out I had a early miscarriage(chemical) on mothers day:( my temp plumetted the day after and it was confirmed by a series of Blood tests the following week. I am now close to O again and am hoping to conceive this cycle. Do any ladies know what the chances are after a chemical?


----------



## filipenko32

Mas1118 said:


> I had my 1st BFP after 4 yrs of trying a few days before Mothers day and sadly began bleeding May 12 to find out I had a early miscarriage(chemical) on mothers day:( my temp plumetted the day after and it was confirmed by a series of Blood tests the following week. I am now close to O again and am hoping to conceive this cycle. Do any ladies know what the chances are after a chemical?

Yes! Massively high! You are very likely to conceive this cycle. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Chele78

Well actually symptom wise it's been kinda quiet for me. I'm pretty knackered and it seems doing anything out of the ordinary, even a five minute walk into town wipes me out! Got the whole heavy boobs going on, some occasional (what I think are) uterine stretching twinges, in the loo frequently, some forgetfulness. Today I did get a bit of queasiness when we went out and I didn't have my normal mid morning snack. Otherwise, I feel completely normal. 

How about you?



filipenko32 said:


> Congratulations to you too chele! Ohh same due date :yipee:. I hope we can both be bump buddies! Ok can't resist, what are your symptoms?!


----------



## kelly1973

mas fingers crossed good luck,

Flip whats the difference between concieve plus as i use preseed at the min?

oh Faye sorry you are so sad big hugs to you, your oh sounds perfect,which woods did you go to


----------



## filipenko32

Kelly well it might all be in my mind but the month I used preseed i didn't get pregnant but every time i use conceive plus (from boots) I do!


----------



## filipenko32

I am so tired too and I've had some intermittent dull ache period cramps and funny twinges but nothing constant or anything. My boobs are sore, they are more sore than they have ever been for me which I am happy about but my sister said today she never got sore boobs at all with her daughter which put me on a bit of a downer. I can't really say for sure I've had nausea yet, maybe a mild bout a day ago but with all my pregnancies I got sickness very early so happy not to have it...yet! Always getting up to wee in the night. Have had mild heartburn now and again. Hmmm and that's it really. I've got a scan on 28th, not overly hopeful though but have a tiny bit of hope. :hugs:




Chele78 said:


> Well actually symptom wise it's been kinda quiet for me. I'm pretty knackered and it seems doing anything out of the ordinary, even a five minute walk into town wipes me out! Got the whole heavy boobs going on, some occasional (what I think are) uterine stretching twinges, in the loo frequently, some forgetfulness. Today I did get a bit of queasiness when we went out and I didn't have my normal mid morning snack. Otherwise, I feel completely normal.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you too chele! Ohh same due date :yipee:. I hope we can both be bump buddies! Ok can't resist, what are your symptoms?!Click to expand...


----------



## kelly1973

ill get some and try,really hope your scan is ok xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks and good luck to you too. I got the pre filled application packs and the tube! I put some in before and during :sex: then I put my legs in the air for 40 minutes and watch a film on Netflix! :haha:. It doesnt make :sex: nice all that lube but I want a baby more lol! Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: the month of my bfp I also used conceive plus. I just put it in before. Dh did not notice any difference so it didnt really chamge the bding for us. But all I know is that it worked for us. 

Emum: i had my bfp at 8 dpo. I tried 6 dpo got a bfn of course(but then that was the day I had implantation pains - no bleeding and no temp dip either), didnt test the next day and tried again at 8dpo. 
Afm: got my blood test done today to check what makes me soooo exhausted (probably that my iron is really low since my mc). Then I'll have to get an appointment with my gp for the results and see if she's going to put me on metformin for while as I received the letter from the endocrinologist. 
I'm having weird pains in my ovaries (probably O pain, or so I hope). But I have never felt them before. But then I had the same 3 nights ago as I was asleep. And at the same time i was dreaming that I was ovulating and I had 3 eggies. I was over the moon when i woke up and realised I was dreaming but the sharp pain was still there!! *sighs*


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip - It was my second round of clomid that I got pregnant on, I wish I was being monitored though. I just have spent all day obsessing with FF/discounting hangover temps and faffing about with when I could have ovulated, I will know in a few days anyway, just feeling a bit low ;0( 

Kelly _ Down in Mells woods by the river, did you ever go there? Its soooo beautiful! Picnic by the river are my favourite pass time ever, that and long baths and reading books ;0) 

Just need to pick myself up again, this month was my last chance of getting pregnant before what would have been my due date, so of course I was desperately hoping for some good news ;0( xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi since my mcs I have been so much more aware of ovulation pain. I had felt it before but not so acutely. I think possibly we are looking for signs more but it's still strange. I had to take iron tablets after my natural mc as the bleeding left me exhausted. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kelly1973

faye wow yes i used to walk my dogs there thats where i lived you would pass my old house its the big cottage on the sharp bend directly on the right my grandad still lives in the next street i got married in mells church

flip im so excited bout trying it now

ummi lol when i use preseed oh thinks im really turned on down there if only he knew what im thinking tee hee


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loooool kelly!!! 

Thx mrsM. 

Faye: picnic in the woods sounds lovely. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ickle pand

I think I might get the conceive plus applicators. The normal tube is a faff unless I use it directly on DH. That's a great way to get him in the mood too lol! 

DH and I had a bit of a row earlier. I caused it but I worked out during LL counselling that I bury my feelings in a box so deep that I need an explosion to get them out. I had a good cry and DH was great and just held me. We spoke about things too. I wish we'd done this yesterday. 

We went out for a walk too to a lovely lighthouse here since the weather was great and we were talking about where to go on holiday. We have money set aside that we got as wedding presents to go on a proper honeymoon since we couldn't afford one when we got married. I think it'd be a good thing to do at the end of August/beginning of September after I'm done dieting and before we start IVF.


----------



## elm

Just dropping in with lots of :hugs: and :dust: for you all. Going to just pop in to b&b occasionally for a bit as I'm less paranoid when I'm not here - hope that makes sense. Need to know how you're all doing though!! 

Lots of love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Elm. I was wondering how you were doing today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle that sounds like a perfect idea. Sorry you had a row but pleased you got stuff sorted.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle you feeling the earthquakes???


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - I think I do the same thing sometimes. I'm so anxious to see what the next temp is that I don't get a good nights sleep.

Loz - I want an ice lolly!!!

Summerlove - Glad to have another lady from the States here! :) It's a sunny day here in CA, one of those gorgeous days that you just wanna be out at a park for and not working. lol I swear that some of the symptoms that I had for my mc cycle stayed after the mc was over. Like my newfound dislike of some smells and foods. Hopefully it's a sign of impending ovulation though. :) As for the testing... did your doctor test the hcg out of your systme? Or did you? It took a long time for the hcg to get out of my system and I know that until it's out, you won't ovulate.

Emum - If it were up to me, I'd be testing already if I were you. lol But then I'm kinda a test-a-holic.

Fili - Wow! I didn't know about all of that! What a crazy cycle! We did preseed on the 2nd of our 2 bd sessions. I don't mind the lube, we tend to use it if I'm seeming to be a bit on the dry side. lol Dunno if it will help or not, but I've not seen conceive plus at all here in the States.

Mas - I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs* Welcome to the group though! It's a great bunch of ladies here. :) My chances sucked, but I've had a lot of um... issues with pcos and other stuff that probably had a big hand in it. I'm hoping that this will be my cycle, and if so, then it will be 6 months after my mc.

Ummi - Oooo! Hope this is o for you!!

Faye - *hugs* *hugs* and more *hugs*

Kelly - OmG! That's hilarious! lololol

Ickle - I'm sorry you had a fight, but I'm glad you were able to talk things out. A vacation sounds lovely! Where are you thinking of going?

Elm - Hey! Glad you dropped by! I'm thinking sticky thoughts your way!! :)

Dani - What strength are they? Everything ok over there?

MrsM - How are things with you? 

Hi to everyone else! :)

AFM, I had a bit of spotting today! Only a tiny bit of bright red spotting on two wipes and then nothing after that, so hopefully that's implantation spotting!! :D One can only hope.... lol Boobs are still sore, but I didn't really notice too much else other then being very tired.


----------



## ickle pand

Earthquakes Dani? 

Elm - totally understand about taking a break from here. Just pop back when you feel you can and let us know how you're doing. 

Dodger - fingers crossed that is IB! 

AFM - Another BFN today. I thought I saw a faint hint of something on the IC so I brought put the big guns and used a FRER but still nothing. Wish I hadn't wasted it now.


----------



## ginny83

Oh that sucks about the BFNon the FRER! Your chart looks good though, maybe if that was an implantation dip it'll take a couple of days to register.

Dodger, do you usually spot before AF? Your chart looks good too, hope its implantation spotting! I had a tiny bit of brownish implantation spotting at 6dpo and got my bfp at 11dpo (although i think if i used a frer it would have picked it up at 9 dpo).

I wish FRER's weren't so expensive, it'd make things so much easier for everyone lol.

My spotting is getting a bit heavier - brown stringy stuff now (ew). This is kinda how AF starts for me, except this seems much slower,so not sure if its going to turn into actual AF. I hope it does turn into AF,but that means I wouldn't have oovulated, which doesn't seem good, although i started temping late so who knows.

This might seem like a silly question, but if the bleeding gets heavier, how do I know if it's AF or just m/c relateed bleeding? My hpts are coming back negative, but they're IC so not sure how low of an amount they would dectect.


----------



## fayewest

My temps are dropping ... am really sad, be back later when I have pulled myself together a bit xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hugs faye
ickle so sorry you had a row with oh but glad you sorted it with oh holiday sounds like a fab idea.
Ginny i think they say a couple of weeks without bleeding to say its af xxx
hi elm lovely to hear from you,we understand but keep in touch.

Another lovely day here the sun is shining xx


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Faye


----------



## filipenko32

Dodge that really sounds like IB to me Hun :yipee: xxx:dust:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning ladies!

*Hugs* faye. I know that feeling too well unfortunately. Hope you'll feel better soon. 

Elm: glad you dropped by. Please do come back from time to time and post some scan pics too!!

Ickle: sometimes rows are a good thing and they are bound to happen in any relationships. Otherwise that would mean you dont care about each other. And they're even better when you make up afterwards ;-)

Hi dodget, ginny, kelly. 
Hi to our newbie Mas. So sorry for your loss. But you just happen to drop in a very bunch of ladies! And a bit test-o-holics too!!!! 

Sorry anyone else I missed. 

Afm: temp still low, so no O yet. Maybe I just have dodgy stomach!!


----------



## fayewest

Flip - Can I ask a question what did 'tonnes of pink grapefruit juice, drank a whole bottle of robittison cough' do - did it give you better fertile mucus. Sorry to be gross.

The thing thats REALLY confusing me is that the tinge in my CM has disappeared. I am trying to get it back together and have lots of work to focus on, which is good as yesterday I spent the whole day obsessing with my chart so actually didnt manage to get very much done at all. At least now I know I am not pregnant 100%, just confused on the CM.

As hubbie keeps telling me, a month in Barbados should get us to a nice and chilled out state, away from the stress of work, and the house and the TTC rollercoaster. As I wont be on clomid then too, I will just dtd every other day and get back to trying to read my body's signs a little better. I am due to start IVF in SEptember, so i hope this is the summer of love and I dont have to!

Kelly - Which way into the woods, from Frome valley or from Mells?


----------



## filipenko32

Faye yes that's exactly why. My doc told me clomid has a powerful cumulative effect, he said he would never just leave me to it by the second round and in his words I 'must be monitored'. So the more rounds of clomid = more problems eg thicker more hostile cm, progressively thinner lining - mine was 3mm by ovulation!!!! It ideally needs to be 8/9mm hence the estrogen therapy. I think I might have just made it as the baby can't implant if it's much less. Some women are much more sensitive to its effects. In the womb you have a lot of estrogen receptors and because clomid blocks estrogen it can switch off these receptors so the womb lining is never thick enough. I was really sensitive to that! Another problem for me was I never ov'd on my own with clomid ironically! Sorry if you knew all this already.Oh and I knew my lining was still thin after the 1st round of clomid as my period was barely there, I must have had about a tablespoon of bleeding and my periods have always been 5 days starting off very heavy so I knew clomid had affected my lining even on the 1st round.


----------



## fayewest

Dodger - Sounds like IB to me too! 

I know someone is getting pregnant this cycle ..... lets be having it!! 

Dani - How are you feeling?

Emum - How are you doing holding out till the weekend to test?

Ickle - Any news to report? Sorry you had a row, this is all so stressful its bound to happen, good to make up though x

Ummi - I love the waiting to OV part of the cycle ... full of excitement and possibilities! 

Ginny - I would say most spotting is just mc related (after the main full mc flow) but the next full flow is af ... its was for me anyway, but of course every cycle can be different and confusing!


----------



## fayewest

Flip - I was never offered to be monitored, are you being seen under the NHS or privately? 

I am using Conceive Plus rather than Preseed and I will def try the other things you suggested next cycle, this is my last on Clomid ... was thinking about soya but if that thins your linings too, it might not be wise as I want to give myself the best chance on IVF. Maybe I should ask the doc about my lining, I have an app in 2 weeks to discuss the next steps xx


----------



## kelly1973

faye coming from frome pas tthe post office on your right come to very sharp bend cottage on right used to have green doors lol.


----------



## fayewest

I will have a nose next time I am down there Kelly ;0) xx


----------



## filipenko32

Faye you could just get a mid cycle scan hun. Also lining can easily be rectified I am a case in point - it took 5 days for me but it was very last minute - the last scan after the trigger shot showed 6mm so I reckon it only just made it. The effects of clomid aren't permanent but if you are going natural next month I would def get lining checked and enquire about estrogen therapy xx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip - Was never offered one, never even discussed as an option, I just get bloods test done to see if I have ovulated, on certain days, although this cycle I didn't bother as I was always pretty much hitting the same 3-5 day window for ovulation (typical that!)

as I am now almost on my last cycle I will ask if I can have one this round ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

Just another BFN this morning Faye. Symptoms still the same and temp is slightly lower than yesterday, so will just have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp brings. I've got my weigh in tonight so I'm trying to get excited about that but not feeling it at the moment.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going to ask to have a fully monitored all natural cycle - all the bloods taken and hopefully scanning done to check my lining thickness, before any treatment when we go back. I'd even be prepared to pay for the scans even though they're £100 each. 

DH is very "wait and see what the consultant says/recommends and then take it from there" but I want to be more proactive than that.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and Faye I drank gallons of red raspberry leaf tea to build up lining too. Whether you've ovulated or not if there is no comfy thick bed to implant you won't get pregnant. This may not be what happened for you at all but just giving you my experience and hoping it helps you. I think it was a bit negligent of your doc to not monitor you - what kind of doc was it? A holiday and a natural cycle with all the building up lining potions could be just what you need to get a quick bfp! You've done it before you'll do it again Hun no problem! Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle was a sonic boom apparently?? Montrose, portlethen etc felt it. I heard it? Thought it was thunder. Ppl were saying earthquake but news saying sonic boom
. 

Dodger I hope it's implant!!! Eeeeekkk

Faye I know how u feel. I've had 3 low temps in a row and swear I feel af then nothing. I've been dizzy and hormonal last 3 days. 

I don't think my chart even shows O now even though I'm sure I felt it.

Dr at 5pm. Can get results at 11am by phone.

I've clomid here but don't get scanned either. I got bloods with ds to check O but that's it. My cm was ok.

I'd avoid soy, wish I never took it this month now


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - How much RLT did you take a day? I was just drinking a cup a day but I've bought the capsules for next cycle.


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't hear anything about that Dani. Must've been in a world of my own lol!

Soy never helped me either the cycles I took it, but then maybe that was the NSAIDs. I'm not going to bother trying them again though because we've got a time restriction.


----------



## Dani Rose

It worked for my jan bfp but this month hasn't at all. So just went to loo tons of ewcm and spotting. Please be af!!!


----------



## fayewest

I am seeing a fertility specialist so you would have thought they would offer. Finally found the pregnancy tests, so I am doing one, as at least that will set my mind at rest that I def didnt ovulate earlier, as if I had it would be a bfp by now. I should expect AF tomorrow ;0(


----------



## kelly1973

did you do one faye?


----------



## fayewest

Yes I did, I thought for a sec I could see a shadowy line, but I couldn't, just my mind playing tricks on me .... at least I know that I am 12dpo and not more, and that the BBT temp after drinking should not be discarded. Strange though as usually at this point in my cycle I can feel AF coming, and smell something different. 

Oh well, at least I can stop obsessing over my chart now ;0) Thats one positive thing!


----------



## kelly1973

When is af due to come?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope it's an implant dodger!!

:hugs: dani it's awful when you fe so out of it :( have you phoned the doctors yet. That's good you can get the results today! Ours takes ages :(

Fingers crossed AF doesn't come tomorrow Faye!

Emum, fili, debz and Mrs M how are you all doing? Sorry if I've missed anyone just a quick one from me. 

Well my temp shot up this morning!! I'm hoping that means the eggy has implanted! Will test on Friday morning! X


----------



## fayewest

MMM - Your chart looking amazing! Fingers crossed, so exciting!

Kelly - Tomorrow or Friday, am usually 12 days after ov, but since the MC I have had a 13 day-er too ... Hopefully it wont come, but I 100% feel out now, as the temp dip pretty much confirms that ;0(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MMM: fantastic! I'm so excited for you!! Cant wait to see your bfp too!! Hopefully that's the one!!


----------



## ickle pand

That's a huge jump up MMM! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I woke at 5am AGAIN! The temp was 36.75 however I've been altering my temps to 7am so altered that one too ... but either way it's still a big jump.

Had a bit of a bad dream last night ... I dreamt I was in the pub with a friend and someone started talking to me about my dad, saying I looked like him and I just walked off into the toilets crying and I woke up crying :cry: I think it's finally starting to hit me that he is gone and never coming back :( Sorry for the rant just needed to get it out ... I couldn't tell hubby this morning as I felt so stupid! :( X


----------



## kelly1973

hugs mis mmm xxx what do you do to alter temps when it comes to times am confused

Faye remenber your not out till the witch shows her ugly head hugs xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Kelly ... feel kinda stupid as it's been almost 6 months since he died :(

There's a temp corrector on FF for if you wake up earlier/later than normal. I started my temps off at 7am but for the last week or so I've been waking up at 5am so been altering them slightly x


----------



## ickle pand

6 months is no time at all when you're grieving, especially someone as close as your dad. The first year will always be the hardest because it's all the first things that he's missing. I don't think my mum has ever gotten over losing her mum and it'll be 15 years this year :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Ickle ... I don't think I ever will get over it but can't believe it's taken this long to hit me ... but then again for the last 6 months I've been busy trying to sort everything out with his business, sorting everything out for my mum as well as dealing with my MMC and looking after the kids, hubby and home! I'm just trying to keep thinking of all the fun lovely times we had together x


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow MMM - fab temp rise!! Keeping fx'd!!

Ickle - I took 2 of the RLT tablets (morning/evening) CD1 - ov.

Dani - did you phone the GP or are you waiting till the appointment at 5. I hope this is the start of AF

Hi to everyone!!

Hope everyone is well, when is everyone testing for those in the 2ww?


Faye - if not this month maybe the holiday will do you both the world of good. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks pink. I think I'll give that a go and if AF is still quite light I'll maybe give 3 capsules a go the following cycle.


----------



## Emum

Chart looks good Mrs MM.

I haven't tested yet. When I went to put my FRER away last night I realised I already had four in the cupboard, so I now have 6 FRER and 2 CB digis in stock though.

I can't decide when to start. Either I will test on Friday morning when I will be 10DPO because I have an acupuncture session that afternoon, or I will wait until the first person on our 2ww list we compiled the other day announces a BFP or CD1. I don't suppose it really matters as I don't feel any different this month to other months, so no reason to believe it will be BFP for me:(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Emum, it's not over till the :witch: arrives. I think you should maybe test on Friday, you have a good stock pile of tests like me :lol: x


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Pink, I think it will, we're off to see and stay with Mr P's parents and go to a family wedding so it should be really lovely, am counting down the days .....


----------



## Lozdi

Pink :flower: 2nd tri! :happydance: How are you feeling?

Faye I wish they would monitor your clomid cycles, what Fili says makes sense, maybe you can talk some sense into your doctor about it.

There was an earthquake? They don't half freak me out!

Sorry for my short posts lately Ladies, I'm completely scatter brained. I am reading everything though, its the first thing I do when I switch the computer on. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Loz! 2nd tri I know! Feeling much better, getting a few headaches that I can't seem to shift other then that and the belly I wouldn't know I was pg!

My doppler arrived today so got to hear baby smartie's hb wooshing away 10 to the dozen. I forgot to 'borrow' some gel from work, couldn't find my bio-oil so ended up using some face creme/ointment! It was a relief to hear because of the above (a mmc never leaves you does it)

emum - as everyone says each pg is different therefore each 2ww symptom spotting will be different. I will be quietly sending bfp vibes to you, fx'd


----------



## Lozdi

My doppler was an absolute sanity saver. Don't use it much now because there is alot of movement going on, but before the movement, and before my 12 week scan, it was vital. I found that a decent but not too strong cup of proper coffee would see off a particularly bad headache, only one cup though, and not every day, just when a headache was particularly crippling. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I called the dr at 11 but they won't tell me as dr not checked them. Joke. Just say not here cos knowing they are is annoying!

MrsMM I'm sorry :( I lost my Granda 2 years past Sunday and its horrible. Can't imagine what it's like when your dad. Think that's why I've had a bad couple days to be honest.

Can't wait til you all testing. I feel like I've been a bust this month so living through you all x


----------



## ickle pand

We definitely need a BFP again here soon. It's been a while since the last one.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:grr: Dani! Why say you can phone from 11 then? :wacko:

Thanks hun, I've only ever lost my nana when I was 9 so I don't think I've ever really had to deal with grief and it's awful ... I want to be happy yet so sad :( I remember when I found out I was pregnant I cried because my dad would never get to see the baby. He adored Caitlin and Thomas ... especially Caitlin, she was granda's girl.So sorry to hear about your granda :( If you ever want to chat hun just PM me :hugs: 

I'm going to test tomorrow as I discarded yestreday's temp due to my crap sleeping pattern so technically the eggy could have implanted yesterday :shrug: x


----------



## Dani Rose

I know it really winds me up! Now I'm thinking if neg surely they can just say and telling myself something's wrong. Grrrr

My Granda was my first loss too. It's so hard. Anniversaries are horrible. His bday is November 5th so not fun for me now. No fireworks are. I'm sure time will heal but I'm scared to forget. Thanks for the offer. I'm here for you also x

Well gonna call them at 2. Surely they checked by now!


----------



## kelly1973

yeah we want a bfp its time xxxx come on girls


wow pink your a lemon wahoo


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MMM: so sorry you had that dream. But you shouldnt feel silly about it all. It's perfectly normal. My mum passed away 2 years ago. And i had these kind of dreams too. I havent had one in a long time though. I believe it's all part of the grieving and healing process too. Maybe all these emotions that you kept for yourself while awake had to come out in your dream. 
*hugs*


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, I am getting close to O - so we are doing the every other day thing until it goes positive (trying to follow smep) I will test with an OPK this afternoon and see what it says. Since the supplements I take have started working I usually O cd14ish. I use preseed and we like it - I only use a little though so its not too slippery, lol. 

When I was on clomid it definitely thinned my lining (it got progressively thinner each month the scans showed) and my periods were so light and brown and they didn't go back to normal until after my surgery in March (lap, dye and D and C) now it is finally red and flowing again, still only 3 days. I am now taking a lot of natural supplements and acupuncture.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - Your chart is still looking good though so I'm hoping that that hint of something turns out to be a bfp in the next few days! Can't wait to hear how much weight you've lost now. :) I think being proactive to make sure that your body is as ready as possible before IVF is a good thing. 

Ginny - I had some IB the last pregnancy, but earlier in the LP - then again I had my bfp by 9 dpo as well, so... lol I figured that if it truly was IB then the test this morning wouldn't show anything yet, but I still couldn't resist.  This doesn't *feel* like AF is on her way, although anything is possible. As for your bleeding... I don't know the answer. :( I found that my AF's after my mc were so different then what I'd had prior. I might have had an AF prior to the first one that I marked, but I just kept letting the cycle go on until I'd had a space of 20+ days and a temp rise pass before I marked it as the first af after the mc.

Faye - *hugs* I'm still hoping for a bfp for you tomorrow and not AF. Wow! A month in Barbados? Can I be totally jealous now? Maybe that will be your babymoon.  I do hope it's IB too! 

Fili - *grin* Your post put a huge smile on my face! I so hope you are right!! :D

Ummi - I hope a pattern shows up soon for you! I hated that period after the mc where it just wandered... :( Great advice to MMM! :)

Dani - I hope the results give an answer! Ooo spotting sounds promising! Maybe this cycle will be finally coming to a conclusion and you can start with a fresh slate next cycle! I'm hoping for you! Ugh... that sucks that they won't give you the results over the phone like they said they would. :(

MMM - WOW! That's quite a nice jump in temp! :) I hope that was an implantation dip for you and that you'll be getting your bfp soon! *hugs* I'm so sorry that you had a sad dream like that... :( Don't feel bad about grieving and feeling sad! 6 months isn't that long. My mc was 6 months ago and it still feels fresh in my mind often. When it's someone that's so close to you like a parent or an unborn child, it's going to take time, and even then you are allowed to cry/feel sad/whatever 10-50 years down the road even!! So exciting that you are going to start testing tomorrow!

Pink - I've been testing already. lol But so far all bfn's including this morning. How are you? Yay for having the doppler and hearing a hb today!! :)

Emum - *hugs* Maybe that in itself is a pregnancy sign! Regardless, I'm rooting for a bfp for you!! :)

Loz - *grin* You aren't far from 3rd tri!!!

Mas - I'm the same with preseed. We don't use the whole amount they say, just enough to add to what's there without him slipping out all the time from too much! lol Hopefully O will come in the next day or 2! :)

AFM, another bfn this morning. I'm not worried though because if yesterday WAS implantation then it was too early to show a result yet anyway. :) I just couldn't help myself. lol I am ofc checking wipes all the time, and have had no other spotting or bleeding, so I'm feeling pretty good that yesterday probably was implantation! :D I'm hoping and praying!


----------



## summerlove101

Dodger: I tested myself over a few days and by Sat. morning I had not even a faint line. 

Call me crazy, but I feel like I could be pg again! I miscarried on Sunday the 13th and we started TTC again as soon as we could on Sat. night and already I feel like my boobs are hurting and I&#8217;m peeing a lot more. Last night I fell asleep right after dinner at 8:00 p.m. and had some very strange, vivid dreams! I feel exactly as I did when I was pregnant, but I&#8217;m not sure if this is even possible! Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ickle pand

Summerlove, did you ever get a negative test? It could be that you still have HCG in your system and that's what's causing the symptoms. It can take 6 weeks for levels to fall unfortunately.


----------



## summerlove101

ickle pand said:


> Summerlove, did you ever get a negative test? It could be that you still have HCG in your system and that's what's causing the symptoms. It can take 6 weeks for levels to fall unfortunately.

I tested a few times and by Sat. got a negative test (no faint line or anything). I was 5 weeks when I miscarried. I suppose its just left over hormones, but what's weird is that over the past weekend it felt like my symptoms were completely gone and now all the sudden they're back stronger than before! Soooo weird! :shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

summerlove101 said:


> Dodger: I tested myself over a few days and by Sat. morning I had not even a faint line.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I feel like I could be pg again! I miscarried on Sunday the 13th and we started TTC again as soon as we could on Sat. night and already I feel like my boobs are hurting and Im peeing a lot more. Last night I fell asleep right after dinner at 8:00 p.m. and had some very strange, vivid dreams! I feel exactly as I did when I was pregnant, but Im not sure if this is even possible! Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Not to give you false hope because it's not *likely* but my mom knew she was pregnant with me 2 weeks after she had a mc, so it is *possible*.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. I suppose in the grand scheme of things 6 months isn't a lot of time really. 

So you'll be testing tomorrow too dodger!! Eeekkk!! :happydance: so exciting!! 

Summer as Ickle said its probably just left over hormones but as I said yesterday just keep DTD and test in a few weeks x


----------



## ickle pand

AF just got me :(


----------



## Emum

Sorry to hear that ickle. I was keeping everything crossed for you.

Big hugs, and hope weigh in goes well later, and that you can come back with good news on that front at least. xxx


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: ickle xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ickle, I'm sorry x


----------



## Chele78

Oh sorry Ickle! :hugs: Hope the weigh-in brings you a bit of cheer.


----------



## too_scared

oh ickle :hugs: i was so hoping this was your month.


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> AF just got me :(

:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh bollocks Ickle. So sorry. :hugs: :growlmad:


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry ickle xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh noooo! I really thought that was your months ickle. :(
Very sorry. I really hope your turn will come soon.


----------



## summerlove101

MissMummyMoo said:


> Thank you all. I suppose in the grand scheme of things 6 months isn't a lot of time really.
> 
> So you'll be testing tomorrow too dodger!! Eeekkk!! :happydance: so exciting!!
> 
> Summer as Ickle said its probably just left over hormones but as I said yesterday just keep DTD and test in a few weeks x

That's what I'm thinking too, plus my emotions are all over the place, which leads me to think its my hormones playing tricks on me. Planning on lots of BD'ing over the next few weeks! 

Ickle: Aww I'm sorry :hugs: GL next cycle!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Awww Ickle. :( stupid witch. I'm sorry.... I really thought this was your month! I do think that the ladies were right in what they said earlier about this cycle being big steps ahead of what you were at. I know that doesn't really help at all right now, but I do think you are on the brink of a bfp so very soon!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - I can't wait to test tomorrow too! I probably shouldn't be this excited, but I just can't hlep it! :D


----------



## kelly1973

dodge mrs mmm good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for tomorrow Dodge :flower: X


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I am so so sorry ;0( xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you Kelly and MMM!!! Good luck to you tomorrow as well MMM! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I know this probably isn't what I should be putting in here but it's been on my mind so much today. It's been exactly 3 month's today since we found out baby had no heartbeat and I should have been 25 weeks today :cry: I'm just feeling so emotional today ... one minute I'm happy the next I'm so sad, angry upset etc :( hoping tomorrow can bring a little glimmer of hope for us x


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* I get that way too... any time I realize how far along I *should* be by now. I should be just about to hit 29 weeks right now... So anyway... big hugs from me to you! I hope tomorrow is a hopeful (and BFP!) day for you!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dont say thst "you shouldnt put it on here". You should and you can put it on here especially if that helps you letting it all out. Hope tomorrow is going to bring much joy. 

I said it before, but we'll never forget our babies. My mum had a miscarriage between me and lil bruv. (we've got a 10 years gap). And she conceived my brother maybe 6 months after her missccarriage. Or even less than that. So technically it would have been impossible for her ro have both babies. And she loved my brother to bits. He was her whole world, you know her last lil baby. Anyway. Even then, years later (when I was an adult) she used to tell me how she would have loved to know this baby, how much she wanted it and sometimes she would still cry over it. Very rarely. But still. Despite the fact that she had her rainbow baby. 

But that gives us hope.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think I feel like that because it's so positive on this thread. I dunno really I'm just hoping I'll sleep and wake up feeling better. Feel it's harder to talk about it at home as hubby will just think I'm being silly. Never mind! PMA! X


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs MM I have had the same thoughts lately. It's normal and you aren't alone. 

Ickle I'm sorry :(

I seen the dr and as my levels of hcg are just on the cut off they are counting it neg. Was at 5 and anything under is neg.
He said could prescribe something to start af but as I'm ttc could be risky if say I were pg. And natural is the best way to regulate.
I'm relieved to know hcg down.
I'm spotting but not like af. Guess tomo or day after il know more. Fx fx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed dani. Glad they've managed to check the HCG levels and fingers crossed AF turns up soon so you can start trying again xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm defo more chilled since my break down on Monday. Guess it was needed. Really hope we all get lucky soon. We all deserve to be in a happier place x


----------



## ginny83

glad your levels are close to 0 Dani 

sorry about AF turning up Ickle :(

Mrs M, it's ok to say whatever your feeling on here :) I should be about 16 weeks - i've been trying to not keep track :S

Well FF has given me dotted crosshairs, i think its because I entered a negative OPK. I've also adjusted my temps the past 2 days as i've woken up 45min - 1 hour early. don't think it should make that much difference though. 

The day that my OPK looks almost like a positive is cd20, but if i turn that into a positive it takes away my crosshairs. Although I think it could give me new ones at CD22 if I did that andmy temps keep going up. 

Also i'm still spotting, last night I thought it was actually turning into AF as it was bright red but only when i wiped. Nothing so far this morning though. Do people have very short LP their cycle after m/c?

Anyway,hope everyone else is well and for those of you inthe UK I hope you're enjoying the heat I'm hearing about!


----------



## Mas1118

Very sorry AF got you Ickle :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I have a weird feeling that I o'd today. I had some pretty heavy duty o pain and my opk seem to be getting lighter. I wonder if I missed the positive because I didn't start testing until Monday and there was already a line - not too dark though but distinct. Yesterday they seemed the same and today they are lighter, so I don't know. We :sex: this morning and this evening just in case and I used a soft cup tonight. My temps will tell me soon enough.

I hope everyone is doing ok and good luck for those testing!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani - so glad to hear that your levels are that low! I'd say your body is probably just getting itself back into normal working order now. *hugs*


----------



## dodgercpkl

I am SO not ready to call this a bfp by any stretch, BUT, I did a 2nd hpt earlier this evening and when I just went to look at it for kicks, I'm seeing the faintest of faint lines. More shadow then anything. Easily could be an evap, but my husband saw it too in the same spot and to both of us it looks like a line and not like a cut on the strip or anything. SO... tomorrow I'll do another and see what I get! :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Eeeekkkkkk dodger!!! We need to see this test!!! 

My temp dropped this morning not below the coverline but it did drip considerably. Also :bfn: on FRER. Will test again in the morning x


----------



## Chele78

Oooh Dodger, here's hoping for a good result when it's finally morning for you! Fx


----------



## ginny83

Dodger that sounds really promising! I think anything more than one evap is the start of a bfp!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger I'm keeping it all crossed for you!


----------



## Dani Rose

AF wooooooo hooooooo!!! Ickle this is our bfp month :) cycle buddy!!! 

Dodger yay let's see!!!!


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed dodge xxxx lets see a pic

dani so pleased for you i know how frustrating waiting for your body to sort itself out xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks hun. 

Super tampon and maternity pad on already. I can tell it's a bad one, again! 

Back kills and tummy :(

So do I count today as cd1? Was just spotting yday. For clomid purposes. Doing 5-9


----------



## ickle pand

So happy for you Dani. Being in limbo sucks!! 

Looking forward to seeing if there are any BFP's on the horizon. 

Emum - I've got AF so it's time for you to test lol!

AFM - The witch has been kind so far thankfully. I'm down another 3lbs now so that takes me to 4st 1lb down in total, so it's time for another treat. I'm thinking of getting a facial and a massage. 20lbs to go until my next big goal. 

Thanks for all the messages last night. The support of you ladies makes this whole journey so much easier :)


----------



## fayewest

MMM - please dont feel bad, if you cant vent here, where can you vent? Trust me, we all have horrible down days where everything seems to bleak and impossible, it natural, you can rely on us during those times to pick you back up again!

Dodger - Fingers crossed!!! WAKE UP and WEE on a stick!! 

I had a full on baby dream this morning, I was showing her off to everyone and breast feeding her, the most vivid dream ever. So sad that it had to come to an end. It must be because I woke and went back to sleep ... temps a bit off because of that too


----------



## filipenko32

:yipee: dodge!!! I think this looks really good, that's how my bfp started xx


----------



## Emum

Morning ickle. You sound more up beat again this morning. Congratulations on reaching your 4 stone mark. You must be thrilled.

I did test this morning but it was BFN. I wasn't all that surprised as I didn't feel like I was pregnant this cycle, and although I sometimes get my hopes up wrongly, I've never not suspected and been pregnant. I will keep checking until AF comes but I think I might be getting close to the point where I need to accept this will not happen for us again and make peace with that. I've spent so much of my life struggling with fertility issues and I don't want to make the next year all about that too if there is no hope it's going to happen. I might try and move to NTNP after this cycle.


----------



## fayewest

Dani - For Clomid Day 1, is the first day of full flow ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I am happier now. I was a bit disappointed yesterday but it's a relief to be out of limbo. The counselling at LL always improves my mood too. I'm going to miss my weekly pick me up when I'm done!

It's still very early days, so hopefully something will happen but I understand your need to let go a bit. When TTC takes up this much of your life, it must affect your enjoyment of the children you do have. I don't think I could put myself through all this a second time. I think we'll just NTNP and if a second comes along then I'd be over the moon but I'd be perfectly content to just have one child.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle it really does do that. Ttc with children. I've done it once and swore never to do it again. Was too good to be true when I got pg first month this last time :(

I had 2 dreams last wk where each of my kids died. Was terrible. I think it's my self conscious reminding me what I have and not to lose sight. I don't cope when I'm not in control so ttc really throws me off. 

Fx it's quick and we can be happy preggo's :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Faye :)


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Sorry that you are feeling a little glum, TTc takes over your life and I fully understand not wanting to sacrifice another year to it. I feel like that now, if I do fall pregnant before IVF and only have 1, then I really cant see myself going through this again, its debilitating. I really hope it does happen for you though ;0) xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

MissMummyMoo said:


> Eeeekkkkkk dodger!!! We need to see this test!!!




kelly1973 said:


> fingers crossed dodge xxxx lets see a pic

I'll try later when I get up for the morning, but honestly nothing is going to show on a pic. lol



Dani Rose said:


> AF wooooooo hooooooo!!! Ickle this is our bfp month :) cycle buddy!!!
> 
> Dodger yay let's see!!!!

WOOOHOOOOO!!!! I'm so glad it finally came so you could stop being in limbo hell!




ickle pand said:


> AFM - The witch has been kind so far thankfully. I'm down another 3lbs now so that takes me to 4st 1lb down in total, so it's time for another treat. I'm thinking of getting a facial and a massage. 20lbs to go until my next big goal.

Woot! That's awesome! You'll bust through your next goal in no time flat. :)



fayewest said:


> Dodger - Fingers crossed!!! WAKE UP and WEE on a stick!!
> 
> I had a full on baby dream this morning, I was showing her off to everyone and breast feeding her, the most vivid dream ever. So sad that it had to come to an end. It must be because I woke and went back to sleep ... temps a bit off because of that too

I did, but it's really only been a hour or maybe 2 since I went to the bathroom earlier, so I need to hold it in longer and try again. lol Though I do think I saw another shadow line, hubby is asleep and so can't verify or call shenanigans. :haha:



filipenko32 said:


> :yipee: dodge!!! I think this looks really good, that's how my bfp started xx

I was thinking that too! I'm still trying (unsuccessfully though) to keep myself from getting too excited. lol



Emum said:


> I did test this morning but it was BFN. I wasn't all that surprised as I didn't feel like I was pregnant this cycle, and although I sometimes get my hopes up wrongly, I've never not suspected and been pregnant. I will keep checking until AF comes but I think I might be getting close to the point where I need to accept this will not happen for us again and make peace with that. I've spent so much of my life struggling with fertility issues and I don't want to make the next year all about that too if there is no hope it's going to happen. I might try and move to NTNP after this cycle.

I can totally get that... *hugs* This 'game' of ttc tears you up inside each month. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - Another 3lb, well done!! The first day of AFis always the worst. With everything you are doing, your body does seem to getting into baby making mode, fx'd this will be your month.

Dani - yay for AF, bugger its a bad one.

Dodge - that was how my bfp started. Nothinig on day then hint of line (don't think it even had colour) but it was more than the day before, my SMU was always better for me too.

emum - :hugs:

Hi to everyone!!

Sorry this is a quick one, just about to catch the train down to my sisters for the trip to London. I'll try to catch up, lurk at the very least if possible. Good luck to all the other testers in teh 2ww.


----------



## fayewest

AF is coming later today or tomorrow morning ... I have checked and there is blood on my cervix. Feel desperately sad, but I guess in some ways gagging to get on with it again, this confusing cycle has left me feeling exhausted! ;0(


----------



## kelly1973

im with you ickle on your last post if i get to have my baby i will ntnp as this is the most streesful roolercoaster ever xx

emun hugs to you xxx
Faye so sorry you are sad hugs xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle/Faye I've just worked out il be testing fathers day... This is our month, I feel it!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

A quick one (I'm exercising on my bike and catching up with u all ^^)

Emum: totally understand. Actually for me ntnp way works bedt for me, especially when I lose weight. I promised myself when I was pg with #1 that I'll never obsess again o er that if i have only one I'd be ok. But tbh, I think our narural mitherly instinct do come back faster than we think. And for this one I desperately want it en before my mc. Of course I feel blessed I already have 2 sons. But I dont know, maybe it's my biological clock ticking, telling me to have another one before it's too late. Anyway, here I am again on a ttc journey and wishing I could take the laid back attitude. 

Ickle: glad you're feeling better. Congrats for the weight loss! *cheering* Another cycle , hopefully THE one for you and Dani too. 

Dodger: I dont want to get too excited for you, but maybe this is your bfp??

Elm: glad you dropped for a min. 

Hi Ginny, Pink, MMM and everyone else. Sorry if I missed someone. 

Afm: yesterday i had those pains again. But OPKs darker again. No temp shift. But I'm hopefull I'll O very soon. If not this week, I hope the next!
I kept this morning opk to compare with the next ones. 
I have been doing my exercise routine for 2 weeks now (which I was doing before my bfp and during my short pgcy). I lost 2,5 kg. I am so glad it's working. Hope to keep it up though!


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

faye, :hugs: i wish i could hug you in real life. i am so sorry. :hugs:

ickle, another 3 lbs! woooo! so great! 

dani, yay for af!!! so great to be out of limbo!

dodger, i have a good feeling about this!!!

emum, so sorry for the bfn. it is still early, though!

hello to everyone else :) i hope you are all well!

i have a charting question for you guys. i got my crosshairs today. they are dotted. problem is is that ff is saying i am 6 dpo, that i ov'd on cd 16. i think that it is saying that because cd 16 is the day i always ov on. but, my cm and cp seem to say cd 18. my temp from tuesday i put in as sleep deprived but usually i wouldn't take my temp after a night like i had. i barely slept. i took my temp at 5:30 (i think i slept from 2:30 - 5:30) and adjusted it to 6:50 my usual wake up time. i don't know why i took my temp. when i discard that day ff gives me crosshairs (dotted) on cd 18. what do you think? what should i do? 

not that any of it really matters this cycle. we are not ttc this month because i have to get some testing done first. we have been using condoms since cd 11 so i really don't think there is any way i could be pg, even if i did ov on cd 16. i just want to get a good cycle temped so i can have something to go on when i am ttc again.


----------



## ickle pand

TS - I think FF will change your crosshairs when you put in tomorrows temp. Try putting in a fake number for tomorrow, similar to today's and see what happens. Broken crosshairs just mean that your fertile signs aren't all in agreement so don't worry about them too much.


----------



## ickle pand

AFM - AF is ridiculously light at the mo. Hardly need a pad or anything. I hope this doesn't mean theres a problem with my lining.


----------



## too_scared

could it be ib, ickle?? i know some people have heavy enough ib to think it is af. your temp is still up, isn't it??


----------



## too_scared

if i put in similar temps for tomorrow and saturday i will get solid crosshairs for cd 20. if i discard tuesdays temp i get solid crosshairs for cd 21. :S why am i even stressing about this right now??


----------



## kelly1973

Ickle my periods have always been mega light could that mean i have thin lining?


----------



## Lozdi

Dani maybe the spotting is from your cervix? My cervix was pretty grumpy after my mmc I bought a speculum off ebay (Yes, I'm weird lol) and had a look at it myself and it was irritated, maybe yours is too. I have had dreams before where I have lost my boys, they are the worst nightmares to have. I wake up in a panic. 

MissMM I should have given birth a few days ago. Its ok to discuss these things on here! :hugs: 

Ginny in the weeks after my mmc I got a + OPK but got AF about 7 days after, a very short LP. I think that my body tried to O but didn't manage it that time. I guess I didn't have an egg ready to release. 

Dogder! Cautiously excited here! :hugs:

Emum :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Faye I really hope that the blood is your cervix being irritable because of an imminent bfp.

I had very light AFs when I was on the pill, the first AF after mmc was very heavy, and a full 7 dayer. t/v scan 3 weeks after the mmc showed a lining of 9mm. Isn't raspberry leaf tea a good thing to try if you suspect a thin lining?

:hugs:To anyone I missed, I'm a complete scatter brain today the heat is melting me. OH and my mum are on school run duty. My mum remembers well how hard the heat was on her when pregnant with me and sympathizes. BnB has no smiley thats melting, but if it did, I'd insert it here!


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't temp this morning TS because I thought AF would've flown in properly overnight. I'll have to test again to make sure I suppose. 

It could do Kelly. I've been taking red raspberry leaf tea to try and boost my lining and this next cycle I'm going to take red raspberry leaf capsules to help too. Baby aspirin is supposed to be good for lining issues but I don't want to take it for other reasons.


----------



## too_scared

oh, i think i saw the temp from yesterday and mistook it for today. i just realized your ticker says cd 2.


----------



## Lozdi

I read somewhere that low dose asprin can interfere with implantation. Not sure if thats the case or not, but thought it worth a mention.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I totally need to catch up, but I'm crunched for time, so I'm just going to post this: Ok... I did another test this morning after holding my pee for 4-5 hours, and got another shadow of a line, but this time it appeared within the time and my hubby was awake to confirm that he saw it too. lol

Pics are in my journal which is linked in my sig on here. :)


----------



## ickle pand

TS - I hadn't put in any info in for today until after I posted so that's probably what confused you :)


----------



## ginny83

Dodger, I can see something on the bottom strip in the last set of photos! But if it was anything like my early BFP, I could see it in real life and it barely showed up in photos! 

I think this is it!! Esp if you've already had a couple of 'evaps'!

How exciting! Can't wait to see more tests! Do you have a FRER you could use?


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the info Lodzi! I guess I'll just see what happens.. I'm still getting brown spotting - seems like what I usually get before AF, but normally I only get it for about 2 days and it gets progressively heavier. Usually I'd be due for AF in about 5 days, so I'm really hoping it comes along!


----------



## Lozdi

dodgercpkl said:


> I totally need to catch up, but I'm crunched for time, so I'm just going to post this: Ok... I did another test this morning after holding my pee for 4-5 hours, and got another shadow of a line, but this time it appeared within the time and my hubby was awake to confirm that he saw it too. lol
> 
> Pics are in my journal which is linked in my sig on here. :)

I see a line! My bfp came on 11 dpo with a 20 miu/ml test after a very negative one on 10 dpo- I couldn't get the line to show on camera til about 13 dpo. Looks like a bfp to me! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Dodger I hope so!! How very exciting! Another lady who used to post on this thread has announced a bfp today too, not saying who cos I don't want to steal anybody's thunder but how exciting!!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh I missed that Mrs Mig. Going to trawl back and try and work out who it is now :)


----------



## too_scared

i can see a line on the bottom test in the last picture, dodger! how exciting!! i can't wait for it to get darker and darker!!

ickle, that must have been what confused me :)


----------



## summerlove101

Dodger: I definitely see a line on the bottom test! :happydance:

Lozdi: Thanks for the info! :thumbup:

How is everyone doing today? I'm not sure what's going on with me, but I have pg symptoms coming on STRONG! After my m/c I had no symptoms at all and once I had a negative hpt we started BD'ing again. Why would my symptoms all the sudden reappear stronger if there's no hcg left in my system? I'm so confused! :shrug:


----------



## fayewest

Dodger - i can see a line in the 2nd from the bottom! ;0) Keep on testing xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: that looks like a bfp to me. Especially the bottom test on the top pic! I can def see a line there!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Definately a :bfp: Dodger :happydance:

Ickle as someone else said could it be an IB? 

:hugs: for the awful AF Dani

Summer it's probably worrying and the left over HCG in your system still :hugs:

Hows everyone else today? Anyone heard from Debz ... haven't seen her about in a few days.

AFM: According to FF, AF is due Tuesday so we shall see if it's right. Really don't think I am pregnant ... don't know why just can't shake the feeling. Will test again in the morning but looking at this morning's temp I'm thinking it's not very likely ... I've tried to be positive all day but it's wearing thin now :( x


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh Dodger I hope so!! How very exciting! Another lady who used to post on this thread has announced a bfp today too, not saying who cos I don't want to steal anybody's thunder but how exciting!!

Mrs Mig - if you was talking about me I wouldn't have minded. I was never really active in this thread to much, it moves far to quick for me to keep up even though I use to lurk daily. I wasn't ttc either yet so didn't feel like I belonged here properly

If you was talking about someone else then apologies

Yes I got a very unplanned BFP today so fingers crossed after 3 mmc this is my sticky bean.

I'm about over the shock and have spent afternoon rushing to hospital for thyroid tests and thankfully my private endo is seeing me tomorrow morn at 7.45 to discuss pcos blood results 

I really hope you all get your BFP soon, I know how frustrating it is, I have waited 8 months since my last mmc trying to stabilise my thyroid

Xx


----------



## hopeithappens

dodger - ooooo exciting hope they get darker in next few days, my ics were barely there 2start with

ickle - so sorry af got you :hugs:

summer - i miscarried at 4wks 5days and even after having a neg test i still experienced some pg symptoms

Congrats hope :happydance:

cant believe how hot it is im so hot and tired, not sure if its a gd thing working outside wen theres no breeze and boiling lol makes doing our job so much harder, but last day tomorrow then off on sat cant believe im doing 7 days in a row, but manager is on hol, another is off with bad knee, but off out tomorrow night with them all to frankie and bennys mmmmmm, ill just have to watch them drink al the yummy cocktails :haha: but worth missing them 4 my little hollie or keiran lol


----------



## kelly1973

Dodge looks like a bfp to me wahoo xxx

hope congrats fantastic news gives us all hope this is your sticky xxx

hope loving your names,know what you mean bout roasting outside the tops of my ears are burnt lmao

guna buy some rasberry tea to give it a try 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## too_scared

congratulations hope! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats hope! Really chuffed for you. We've been due a BFP round here. 

Who's next to test?

AFM - Not long home from a zumba class. First time I've been to that particular one. The instructor took the class in the park since it was such a beautiful night. It was fantastic! Really enjoyed myself. 

I just said to someone on my journal that I've got 6 more weigh-ins until the FS appointment so I would expect to lose between 12 and 18 lbs by then. It'd be so great if the zumba class once a week took me up to the full 20lbs I need to hit my goal of being overweight, rather than obese, by then :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ickle Zumba is brilliant for losing weight!! I'm sure you can easily reach that 20lbs before the date!! Fingers crossed for you!! :) 

I'm testing tomorrow morning. Not holding out much hope but I'm feeling pretty crap at the minute x


----------



## Hope39

Thanks girls

I hope you can all join me soon with a BFP, you all deserve it so much

I love Zumba too, i started going on my own which is quite brave for me and i absolutely love it. I think i will still go now that i am pregnant just not jump around as much as normal, i need to take it easy as i have a bicornuate uterus so my cervix might not hold up throughout pregnancy, i wont know how that is looking till my 14 w scan which is flipping ages away


----------



## summerlove101

MissMummyMoo said:


> Ickle Zumba is brilliant for losing weight!! I'm sure you can easily reach that 20lbs before the date!! Fingers crossed for you!! :)
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow morning. Not holding out much hope but I'm feeling pretty crap at the minute x

Good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Hope xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats hope! 

Ickle you test again or af pick up?

I am shattered and haven't stopped eating. My af was lighter as the day went on. Bed is calling xx


----------



## Dani Rose

dodgercpkl said:


> I totally need to catch up, but I'm crunched for time, so I'm just going to post this: Ok... I did another test this morning after holding my pee for 4-5 hours, and got another shadow of a line, but this time it appeared within the time and my hubby was awake to confirm that he saw it too. lol
> 
> Pics are in my journal which is linked in my sig on here. :)

Everything crossed hun!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope39 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Oh Dodger I hope so!! How very exciting! Another lady who used to post on this thread has announced a bfp today too, not saying who cos I don't want to steal anybody's thunder but how exciting!!
> 
> Mrs Mig - if you was talking about me I wouldn't have minded. I was never really active in this thread to much, it moves far to quick for me to keep up even though I use to lurk daily. I wasn't ttc either yet so didn't feel like I belonged here properly
> 
> If you was talking about someone else then apologies
> 
> Yes I got a very unplanned BFP today so fingers crossed after 3 mmc this is my sticky bean.
> 
> I'm about over the shock and have spent afternoon rushing to hospital for thyroid tests and thankfully my private endo is seeing me tomorrow morn at 7.45 to discuss pcos blood results
> 
> I really hope you all get your BFP soon, I know how frustrating it is, I have waited 8 months since my last mmc trying to stabilise my thyroid
> 
> XxClick to expand...

It was you I was talking about! I miss you on this thread! I'm really happy and excited for you.


----------



## ickle pand

I tested again Dani but there was nothing. AF is still really light though, so who knows what's going on. 

I've just noticed that I've given myself a trucker tan on one arm from sitting in my car at lunchtime in the sun! Going to have to do the same tomorrow but sit on the passengers side to even it up!


----------



## Hope39

Ah Mrs Mig that's sweet

I will try n post more often but we also both lurk on PAL so we'll aee each other there. I thought I would never move over to that thread.

We can get lack of symptom loopy together. Mind you no baby has survived past 6 weeks so I've never had too many symptoms to compare too. I just know when I'm not pregnant anymore!! My boobs hurting N tiredness have only ever been my symptoms xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know if you read but I had a massive floopy at 7 weeks. I've got another coming up next week. Are you getting any impirical medication?


----------



## Mas1118

I see a line too Dodger!! FXed for you!
Congrats Hope!!
I am still testing with OPK's and they seem to be staying the same - not getting lighter or darker - even when I hold my pee for 4 hours (which is very hard for me as I pee a lot on a daily basis) My temp hasn't risen yet and I have been getting some light beige spotting the last two days, mixed in with ewcm - which is weird as I never spot mid cycle. We are treating this like my fertile time though and dtd every other day (plus twice yesterday). My cycle may be screwed up because of the mc though.


----------



## fayewest

AF got me ... I knew it was coming but still confused and upset! ;0(


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Faye


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Faye :(

:bfn: for me again :shrug: x


----------



## ickle pand

It's still early. If that dip yesterday was implantation, you might get something tomorrow or Sunday. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kelly1973

sorry faye xxx

Mrs mmm still early fingers crossed xx


----------



## kelly1973

Whos due to test next ?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I think! Hugs for Faye.


----------



## Emum

BFN for me this morning

Sorry!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Still early Emum.


----------



## kelly1973

Still early emun hugs xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

When are you testing Kelly? X


----------



## ginny83

sorry to hear AF showed up Faye :(

MissMM, I think your chart still looks great :) I have my fingers crossed for you!

Well I'm pretty sure I've Od! yay! FF says CD19, but I think it's CD20 or CD22 since I got an almost positive OPK on CD20. Funny enough if I change CD20 to a positive OPK it changes my crosshairs to CD20 too. Anyway since we didn't try this cycle I'm just happy to think that this must surely mean that AF can't be too far away!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*hugs* faye. 
MMM: it's still early. Some BFPs dont show up before 12-15 DPO sometimes. 
Same for emum: still very early. Hope it happens for both of you. 
Dodger: any darker line so we can celebrate??

afm: opk almost as dark as the control line. But there yet :( It feels an eternity!
I hope it will become darker within the next few days. Only pbl: we'll be moving home on tuesday. So if O hasn't happened at that time and if it does happen between monday and thursday I got very little chance to get the boys in the barracks on time!!
Anyway as Ginny said at least AF will show up and I'll be able to start from there. Especially that i havent been temping properly: keep waking up at different times so my temps are taken between 5.30am and 7.30 am. Hope that eggy comes at the right time though!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Faye - awww! Darn witch. :( I'm glad though that such a confusing cycle for you is over and you can start fresh this cycle. That thought never makes me feel better though, so I'm sending you tons of hugs!

Pink - I hope so! I'm not seeing a noticeable difference in the darkness though so far, so idk.

Dani - love the pma!! How cool would it be to get your bfp on father's day?!

Ummi - I hope you do o very soon! No noticeably darker line... I did post some new pics to my journal though. I hope you get that positive opk very very soon!!

TS - I know the other ladies have already said this, but I'd just keep temping and let ff do it's thing. In looking at your chart, I'd say it will move itself with your next high temp. And I actually would have guessed cd20 from lookint at your chart too, so maybe?

Ickle - Might be your bodies way of adjusting to being off NSAIDS? Either that or IB... So glad you enjoyed your zumba class! Sounds like being outside in the park was the perfect place for it! :) lol I'm so glad I'm not the only one that gives myself weird lopsided tans... 

Ginny - I hope you are right! I did have one frer left (it expired this month anyway!) and I'm still seeing just a barely there line. I've posted some new pics to my journal. YAY! Glad it looks like O has shown up so you can move to a new fresh cycle soon!

Loz - Oh I hope so! I want that darn line to get darker!!

MrsM - lol I've never worried about thunder stealing. Who is it? :) ETA: nvm unless you weren't talking about Hope. 

Summer - I have no answers for you, but I hope it all becomes clear soon!

MMM - *hugs* Temps can do that to me too... I see your temp jumped up again today though, so maybe that was your implantation dip!! I agree with ickle, if that WAS implantation yesterday, then give it a day or 2! :)

Hope39 - Congrats!!! I'll keep you in my sticky bean thoughts and prayers!

Hopeithappens - oooo! Are those your planned names? Love them!

Kelly - I hope the raspberry tea helps out if you do have a thin lining!

Emum - still early for sure! *hugs*

Like I said in a couple of places, I'm not seeing a noticeably darker line, but new pics are posted in my journal. It does make me feel a bit better that both hubby and I saw a line on the frer (again very very very faint), but it bothers me that they aren't getting much if any darker. Oh well, we'll see what today and tomorrow bring! The huge plus is that my LP is a nice normal length for sure this cycle. I was worried with how very short it was last cycle!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: I can see something on the frer...
Maybe you should wait 2 or 3 days so they can get darker. It's still very early days...


----------



## ginny83

I find it so hard to see early lines on the computer, I think I can see the line on the FRER - but if you can see it in real life, then it's there!! I wouldn't worry about not getting darker at this stage that much, I bet how diluted your pee is affects things heaps! Also, your chart looks fantastic! Can't wait to see what your tests look like in a couple of days :)


----------



## Lozdi

My tests didn't get darker on a daily basis, they just got a bit darker every 2 or 3 days.

Congratulations Hope :hugs: it must be scary considering your history, but take it one day at a time, and with as much PMA as you can. Its the only way. :flower:

My cat is missing :wacko: I am worried because she was not looking well, then just didn't come home last night, and has not showed up yet. Hopefully she just found it too hot yesterday and did her cat stuff after dark and is now sleeping it off somewhere under a bush in the shade, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know I know... But I have a bit of Fili's testing obsession in me. lol 

Loz - *hugs* I know how worried you must be! I hope she comes home soon!!!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks for being so supportive ladies, this cycle was my last chance of getting pregnant before what would have been my due date. I am desperately upset about it if I am honest.

As this is my last assisted cycle, it looks like IVF in September will be what we end up having to do. I had adhesions on my ovaries removed and I am wondering if they just grew back, preventing me from getting pregnant at all. 1 Clomid cycle, 1 natural cycle (although its unlikely I will ovulate) and then onto IVF in September. I am really scared ;0(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Faye I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. I wish it had happened for you this cycle and I know how much it means to get that bfp before the due date. I just hope you get some answers, and if ivf is the way, that is a success for you quickly. 
Loz, I'd be distraught if my cat was missing. I hope she turns up very soon.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Faye - *hugs hugs and more hugs* I wish I could magically make something amazing happen so that you had your bfp before your due date... I just want you to know that I'm thinking about you and sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## fayewest

Don't know if you remember but I mentioned before a lady locally that I bumped into in a restaurant/had been chatting to over the internet, that we got pregnant at a similar time, and she had gone through 4 rounds of IVF.

Well she had her baby just now, called Isis ;0)


----------



## Lozdi

Found Kitty, dead on my oldests sons dads next door neighbours garden. OH thinks she was hit by a car, but she has been off food for a couple of days and I thought it was because its so hot but now I'm thinking the same got her as got my old cat Tara (cancer). I have made a appointment to have her cremated privately. Trying to be happy that today is my V day, but I'm just plain heartbroken. Kitty was the only other female in my house, she was like my furry daughter. I shall miss her trying to trip me over in the kitchen. :cry:


----------



## fayewest

OMG Loz, I am so so so sorry ;0( There are no words to say to help you get over the pain and I hope that you can plan a lovely little send off. Lots of hugs for you xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Loz... my heart sank when I saw your post. Pets are so much like family, and that just makes it so much harder to lose one. I'm so so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So sad Loz :'(
We can get so attached to our furry babies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Loz I am so dreadfully sorry. I know there are no words that can make you feel better. Pets are family. 
I know you can't be happy about your V day today but I'm happy about it on your behalf. Lots of love.xxx


----------



## too_scared

good afternoon (evening) ladies :)

faye, i am so sorry :hugs: i really wish there was something i could do to help you.

lozdi :hugs: i am so sorry to hear about your kitty. it is so sad when you lose a pet, they really are like a family member. i thought i was losing my 15 year old kitty this week. :( 

dodger :) i can't wait for those tests to get darker!

how are all of you? i hope you are all well :)

i got non-dotted crosshairs today. 3 dpo. 4 days later than usual but i guess that isn't too bad for my first cycle past my last mc. i just want this time to get on. i want to get that blood work done and i want to get back to ttc.


----------



## Hope39

Lozdi :hugs: - i know how hearbreaking it is to lose a pet, my OH dog was put down last august and it was part of my life for 10 years too, she was 18 and ready to go. Hardest decision we have ever had to make

I dread the day i lose my little cocker, she#s my forever friend

I am not to worried yet Loz, trying not to think about it tbh, i had an emergency appt with my endo this morn and he has increased my thyroid meds and put me on metformin as i have mild pcos. ideally he wanted me on it for 6 months prior to conceiving but i slipped up somehow havent I:nope:

I have a scan booked and will be getting scanned regular, i use to stress that i would have to wait till i was 12 weeks so i think the regular scans have taken away a lot of the stress and worry

All i am worrying about at the moment is taking the Metformin before i go to bed, ive read to many stories of it making people sick but i think it is affected a lot by diet so i just need to ensure i eat healthly, no fatty or sugary foods, not too many carbs and i should be fine. Says she that had Quiche for tea!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hope39 said:



> Lozdi :hugs: - i know how hearbreaking it is to lose a pet, my OH dog was put down last august and it was part of my life for 10 years too, she was 18 and ready to go. Hardest decision we have ever had to make
> 
> I dread the day i lose my little cocker, she#s my forever friend
> 
> I am not to worried yet Loz, trying not to think about it tbh, i had an emergency appt with my endo this morn and he has increased my thyroid meds and put me on metformin as i have mild pcos. ideally he wanted me on it for 6 months prior to conceiving but i slipped up somehow havent I:nope:
> 
> I have a scan booked and will be getting scanned regular, i use to stress that i would have to wait till i was 12 weeks so i think the regular scans have taken away a lot of the stress and worry
> 
> All i am worrying about at the moment is taking the Metformin before i go to bed, ive read to many stories of it making people sick but i think it is affected a lot by diet so i just need to ensure i eat healthly, no fatty or sugary foods, not too many carbs and i should be fine. Says she that had Quiche for tea!

It definitely is affected by food choices. I've been pretty lucky and had very little issues, but I can ALWAYS tell if I've eaten the wrong thing because I will be spending time in the bathroom with runs for a bit. It's been a tremendous help though and I've heard soooo many good things about it (including my own story!). I'm glad your endo is being proactive!


----------



## Meadowlark

Hi all :flower: been lurking for a bit after a miscariage in April, waiting to ovulate has been so hellish but managed it on day 38 of my cycle :dohh:. Im on CD 1 tomorrow yay :thumbup: . Fertility friend has said that if I concieve this cycle I would be due on my Birthday so I am hoping this is a good sign :happydance:

Lozdi: Im so sorry you lost your furbaby :hugs: I couldnt imagine losing any of mine they are the only ones that get me up in the morning sometimes. They say when a pet dies they go over to rainbow bridge where it is beautiful and wait for the day they can greet you when you come over the bridge too. :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Metaformin KILLED me when I had a Chinese take away, on an odd treat, my lord, it was the worst decision ever! On a balanced diet it should be fine ;0)


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies hope your all well,

So sorry loz about your cat hugs xxx
Miss mmm not guna bother testing no point this month think i need to chill abit as really getting me down,my due date would be june and had convinced myself it would be easy and i could easily achieve this maybe it just wasnt meant to be.

Hope all you ladies are having a great weekend xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Meadowlark said:


> Hi all :flower: been lurking for a bit after a miscariage in April, waiting to ovulate has been so hellish but managed it on day 38 of my cycle :dohh:. Im on CD 1 tomorrow yay :thumbup: . Fertility friend has said that if I concieve this cycle I would be due on my Birthday so I am hoping this is a good sign :happydance:
> 
> Lozdi: Im so sorry you lost your furbaby :hugs: I couldnt imagine losing any of mine they are the only ones that get me up in the morning sometimes. They say when a pet dies they go over to rainbow bridge where it is beautiful and wait for the day they can greet you when you come over the bridge too. :flower:

*hugs* and welcome to the group! I'm so sorry that you have reason to be here, but you've found a wonderful group of supportive ladies. Glad to hear you made it to CD1 already! It took me 80 days after the mc. I'm wishing you lots of sticky baby dust!!

Awwww! I love the saying you quoted! That's a perfect way to think of it. :)

AFM ladies, I posted it in my journal, but something clicked with me yesterday, and I decided to accept that I'm pregnant again. My motto is: "I'm pregnant today and that's a great thing! Tomorrow will take care of itself." I'll keep testing to watch the line progression. I'm not planning on saying anything to anyone medical until I've seen that line get nice and dark. No more repeats of the million and one blood tests for me!! Having decided that, I also decided to go whole hog and update my user cp. :blush:

I hope today finds all you ladies well and having good days!


----------



## ginny83

Dodger, I think that's a wonderful attitude! I know when I get my BFP I'm going to enjoy everyday of it! (please remind me I said that when I'm stressing about every twitch haha)

Congrats again :)


----------



## mohini12

hi dodger,mrs migg,lozdi,pink,tc,elm,ickle and new member there
Lozdi-sorry to hear about your pet.its really awful.
how are you all ladies?hope everyone doing well.
Afm-i was very busy with my younger sister in hospital from last two week.our next appointment with dr.on tuesday.hope they do all their investigation complete.hoping for good.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 

Welcome Meadowlark. Sorry for your loss. Hope you too will a bfp very soon. 

Dodger: yooooooohooooooooo! Congrats!!!!! H&H 9 months!!! Keep that PMA!! Loving it!!! 

Hi Mohini! Hope your sister is getting better soon. Glad to have some news. 

Afm: still the same old thing with OPKs. I'm getting there... But very sloooooowly!!
However I think yesterday's opk may have been a ++, but not sure yet. Will see wha the temp says in the next few days.


----------



## Hope39

dodgercpkl said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Lozdi :hugs: - i know how hearbreaking it is to lose a pet, my OH dog was put down last august and it was part of my life for 10 years too, she was 18 and ready to go. Hardest decision we have ever had to make
> 
> I dread the day i lose my little cocker, she#s my forever friend
> 
> I am not to worried yet Loz, trying not to think about it tbh, i had an emergency appt with my endo this morn and he has increased my thyroid meds and put me on metformin as i have mild pcos. ideally he wanted me on it for 6 months prior to conceiving but i slipped up somehow havent I:nope:
> 
> I have a scan booked and will be getting scanned regular, i use to stress that i would have to wait till i was 12 weeks so i think the regular scans have taken away a lot of the stress and worry
> 
> All i am worrying about at the moment is taking the Metformin before i go to bed, ive read to many stories of it making people sick but i think it is affected a lot by diet so i just need to ensure i eat healthly, no fatty or sugary foods, not too many carbs and i should be fine. Says she that had Quiche for tea!
> 
> It definitely is affected by food choices. I've been pretty lucky and had very little issues, but I can ALWAYS tell if I've eaten the wrong thing because I will be spending time in the bathroom with runs for a bit. It's been a tremendous help though and I've heard soooo many good things about it (including my own story!). I'm glad your endo is being proactive!Click to expand...

Hey Dodger

Big Congratulations to you! Fingers crossed we both make it to 9 months

Well i took the Metformin before i went to bed last night and i havent suffered any side effects as yet :happydance:

Had a smoothie for breakfast and omelette for lunch and all seems ok

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini, good to see you. I hope your sister is much better very soon. 
Meadowlark, welcome. Sorry for your loss and I hope you get your bfp this cycle. 
Dodger!!! Oooh love the tickers and the PMA! I could have done with a bit of that but I got there slowly! 
Loz, I hope you are ok today. I know you will be grieving, I'm thinking of you.x
Faye I hope you feel a little better today too. 
Dani, Emum, Ickle, TS, Elm, Hope, MrsMm, Kelly, Pink, Ginny, Ummi, and everyone I have missed, hope you are ok and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Chele78

Dodger, big congrats and well done with the motto and PMA! Keep it up. :happydance:

Loz, so sorry for your loss, it's terribly hard getting the the grief of losing a furkid. :hugs: It took me a while to get from crying every time I thought of ours who passed away to a point where I could be happy for the time we had together and remember the memories fondly without such raw sadness. Thinking of you.

Welcome Meadowlark, sorry you have found yorself here, but you've joined a lovely bunch of supportive ladies. Fx for this cycle for you.

Faye, I hope today has brought you a bit of sunshine not only weather-wise but emotionally too. :hugs: I think we all can feel that upset of wanting to be on our way with our sticky beans by the time our due dates come around. It's hard for sure to contemplate it not happening. I hope you can keep your head up and stay positive that it will happen, even if not by this deadline. 

Hello to everyone else... Hope you all can enjoy the sunshine this weekend. This week has been amazing over onthe continent.

Afm, I have finally been hit with some ms, fortunately just queasiness rather than actively hugging the loo all day long, but still not pleasant! Cannot wait for it to get better, but I guess realistically it may be a while. Not looking forward to travelling alot over June if I'm gonna feel like this all the time!


----------



## Lozdi

Meadowlark said:


> Hi all :flower: been lurking for a bit after a miscariage in April, waiting to ovulate has been so hellish but managed it on day 38 of my cycle :dohh:. Im on CD 1 tomorrow yay :thumbup: . Fertility friend has said that if I concieve this cycle I would be due on my Birthday so I am hoping this is a good sign :happydance:
> 
> Lozdi: Im so sorry you lost your furbaby :hugs: I couldnt imagine losing any of mine they are the only ones that get me up in the morning sometimes. They say when a pet dies they go over to rainbow bridge where it is beautiful and wait for the day they can greet you when you come over the bridge too. :flower:

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: welcome to the thread, as the ladies have said, there is a ton of support here. I hope you get your birthday baby, mine is due on my birthday- after finding out about the mmc baby on my last birthday it feels fitting that this one is my birthday baby. 

The man who took care of Kitty yesterday said about the rainbow bridge. He was so lovely, told me the exact time he would cremate Kitty and gave me a little candle to take home and light at the time. We pick up her ashes on monday or tuesday and she will go into the box that hold my old cat Tara and the picture of my mmc baby and can sleep under my bed forever.

Found out last night that she was not dead all night like we presumed- my sons dad has a woman and her daughter staying over at his from france, they don't speak much english but managed to tell him the little girl was giving Kitty a fuss just before she went off in the direction she was found. I like that a little girl gave her a bit of fuss just before she went, I hated the thought that she had been out there all night. I am missing her like crazy. Thank for all the kind words from you all, it means alot to me. :hugs:

Dodger :hugs: I love the PMA :flower:


----------



## too_scared

hi everyone :)

loving the attitude, dodger!! i am so happy for you!

lozdi :hugs:

mohini :hugs: i hope your sister is feeling better really soon.

i hope you are all having a good day. it is beautiful and sunny here today. it is windy, but still really nice. we are about to go out and do some yard work. 

have a great weekend.


----------



## Mas1118

Very sorry AF got you Faye :hugs:
Lozdi - so sorry about your poor kitty - animals are definitely part of your family and it is so sad when they go :hugs:
That is an excellent saying about the rainbow bridge _ I haven't heard that before. I have 3 dogs and 2 cats and have lost other pets i the past -what a comfort that thought will be for me.
AFM - I finally got a positive opk!! And I had some extremely uncomfortable O pains this evening with back pain and everything. We :sex: this morning and will again tomorrow morning - so here is hoping things are all good in there and we catch that eggy!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats dodger :)

:hugs: Lozdi losing a pet is awful :( 

Fingers crossed Mas :thumbup:

How's everyone else?

Sorry I've been missing for a few days. My nana had a stroke on Friday evening so along with my working weekend I've been trying to see her too. So my dads died, I has an MMC and my nanas had a stroke all in 6 months. I'm hoping that's our 3 out of the way. Not sure ho much more we can take! Oh I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: on FRER again. Think
That's me out for this month :( xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just stopped in to give some hugs out.

Sorry I've been awol with work and dd I have had no time. 

Ickle sorry the witch got you and welldone on the weightloss.

Loz hugs hun I know how sad it is to loose a family pet. X

Hello new ladies so sorry that you join us here but you will find. loads of support.

Also see that a few have had positive opks best of luck.

Sorry Faye really thought this was your month.

congratulations dodger I am loving your lines.

mismoo I really hope that's the last of the bad luck. hugs hun. hope gran is ok.

missmig pleased u got your ticker.
hi Ummi ginni ts pink elm mohini emum. Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm 9 dpo and test this morning had an evap line on it so tested again again same line. did a frer bfn. I am now trying to resist obsessing. will test again tonight.


----------



## Lozdi

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats dodger :)
> 
> :hugs: Lozdi losing a pet is awful :(
> 
> Fingers crossed Mas :thumbup:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> Sorry I've been missing for a few days. My nana had a stroke on Friday evening so along with my working weekend I've been trying to see her too. So my dads died, I has an MMC and my nanas had a stroke all in 6 months. I'm hoping that's our 3 out of the way. Not sure ho much more we can take! Oh I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: on FRER again. Think
> That's me out for this month :( xxx

What a horrible 6 months :cry: Hopefully now some good luck will come your way starting with a bfp :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

mrs. mmm :hugs: i am so sorry. i hope your nana gets well soon. my nan had a stroke and recovered so well, there was no signs of her stroke at all afterwards. sending tons of get well vibes your nana's way. 

debzie, i am getting excited for you!! my fingers are tightly crossed that the evaps are the start of something good!! :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

hugs mis mmm

debz this is fate fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks you. 

:happydance: deb. Have you tested again yet??? We need to see these piccies when you do. 

Definately don't think I've caught this month got pink/red tinged/streaky CM this evening :( just waitin for :witch: to arrive in full flow tomorrow :cry: x


----------



## kelly1973

know how you feel mis mmm i didnt have a chance this month not fair xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have you tested yet Kelly? X


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - Awww what a horrible 6 months. I'm so so sorry you've been going through all of that. *HUGS* I hope you get a good luck streak going with a bfp very soon!

debzie - OMG!! I'm so excited for you!! I'm hoping and praying that this is your bfp!!

TS, Loz, MrsM, Kelly, Emum and anyone else that I've missed and I know it's a lot, hope you all are having a great day!

AFM, more test pics on my journal. I definitely had a bit of a wobble last night and this morning, but I'm back to repeating my motto! Today I'm pregnant and that's a great thing!! :)


----------



## Meadowlark

Gosh this is the fastest moving thread ever lol! :laugh2: It will give me an excuse to come on when things are slow in work! 

Thank you for all the kind welcomes it is lovely and I hope to be able to get to know every one a little bit :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Spotting and cramping this evening :(. Expect AF tomorrow. LP seems to vary a lot from month to month which is a pain and I suspect not a great sign.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:-( Bugger. I'm sorry to hear that Emum.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: emum, mrs. mm, kelly :hugs: 

going now to check the new pictures on your journal, dodger :)

hi everyone! i hope you are all well!!


----------



## debzie

Sorry missmoo and emum at the witch circling you both. 

Dodger I am off to stalk your journal.

Pics in mine ladies. I tested again tonight and there is a fain but definate line as dodger said I am not ready to call it a bfp until it gets a little darker.


----------



## kelly1973

Congrats dodge xxx
hi meadow welcome xx
mis mmm na no point body let me down i didnt ov this month not sure wats going on


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie those lines look good! Cautiously excited! 
MrsMm I'm really sorry about your Nan. I hope she makes a full and speedy recovery. 
Kelly are you sure you didn't ovulate? It is normal to occasionally have an annovulatory cycle.


----------



## kelly1973

yeh been doing opks every day through out and only plus i got was on day 12


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey everyone.

Sorry not been on, was so nice all weekend so we had a bbq both days and had all friends and family here etc. DH was off which is rare on a wkend so we just had lots of family time!

Day 1 of clomid - I am so nervous!!! 

Debzie - yay for BFP!!! 

Loz so sorry to hear about your pet :(


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya everyone. I've just been reading here now and again over the weekend too but not posting. 

Loz - I'm so sorry about your cat. I'd be lost if anything ever happened to mine. 

Good luck with the clomid Dani. I hope it does the trick for you. I know I've probably asked this before but who prescribed it for you? Your GP or a FS?

AFM - Nothing major to report. I had a lovely 3 day weekend. I went shopping with my mum on Friday and bought 3 new outfits. On Saturday DH and I took a walk into the town centre because there was a music festival on and yesterday we just chilled out. I've got a heat rash on my right arm from sitting in the car in the sun. It's so itchy!

AF's nearly over now. It's been really light apart from the first day I took RLT capsules and EPO. I've made up my mind to ask for my lining to be monitored and to get it treated if needs be. There's no point in carrying on with anything else if there's nothing for a fertilised egg to implant into. 6 weeks tomorrow until our appointment.

ETA - Just logged into FF and got a message telling me I only have 14days left of my year long subscription. Bleh!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum said:


> Spotting and cramping this evening :(. Expect AF tomorrow. LP seems to vary a lot from month to month which is a pain and I suspect not a great sign.

Ugh! :( I'm sorry that the witch is on her way. I hope the variance in your LP is nothing to worry about. I know that mine seems to vary as well a bit at least in the aftermath of the mc



Mrs Miggins said:


> Kelly are you sure you didn't ovulate? It is normal to occasionally have an annovulatory cycle.

I was thinking that too. Or a delayed ovulation with potential buildup's along the way like what has been happening with me.



Dani Rose said:


> Day 1 of clomid - I am so nervous!!!

Congrats on starting clomid!! I hope it does the trick and brings on your bfp!!

Ickle - Bleh on the subscription ending. :(

AFM, nothing to report since I decided not to test this morning. lol I'll probably test tonight with an frer or answer and see if the line is darker. If it is then I think my next test will be a digital. I'll have to post some pics from my whalewatching trip yesterday once I get a chance to choose some favorites. We had so much fun but I spent most of the trip feeling :sick: and :sleep:. The only times I've gotten seasick before were on trips much rougher and longer then this one, so I'm wondering if that has something to do with lil' Donk. After we got back, it took 3-4 hours for the nausea to go away and while I was able to eat dinner, I ate a fair bit less then I normally would have. I FELT pregnant yesterday because of the seasickness and because of a "hi I'm here" kinda feeling in my uterus area all day. Not a hurting kinda feeling, just an I'm here kinda one.


----------



## fayewest

Dodger - So excited that you got a def BFP - Sorry to have missed it, have been out wirh Mum for her birthday all weekend xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies looks like I have got myself a BFP. tested this morning and got a line. Did another ic after work and it was so dark I had to do a frer. When that showed a line it confirmed it BFP. Pics are in my journal. I would seriously recommend the instalert tests.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Debz so pleased for you hun :D X


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Debzie!! So chuffed for you :) I'm def going to buy some of those tests - lovely lines!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ickle.


----------



## too_scared

congratulations Debzie!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

2 ladies this month so far :) so happy for you both! (is there anyone left to test? sorry i can't remember)


----------



## Chele78

Congrats Debz! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Where did you get them from Debz? X


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Debs thats wonderful news xxxx


----------



## debzie

Thankd ladies I sort of knew this cycle never felt out. Even entered my lmp in an app my phone. 

Missmoo I got them from access diagnostics.


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats girls! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry I am lame again, pounding headache all day :(


----------



## ginny83

so happy we're ending the month with 2 BFPs!!

I had my 4 week post D&C appointment with my GP today. I told him about how I started spotting again and he said that was fine and I should expect AF in 1-2 weeks. So we agreed that I'd see him again if my AF doesn't arrive in 2 weeks.

I also told him that we planned to start trying again once my AF turned up based on the advice from the doctors in the hospital. He said that was fine and there was no reason not too if I felt mentally prepared (the last time I saw him he said I should be waiting 3 months!).

Hurry up AF!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

debzie said:


> Hello ladies looks like I have got myself a BFP. tested this morning and got a line. Did another ic after work and it was so dark I had to do a frer. When that showed a line it confirmed it BFP. Pics are in my journal. I would seriously recommend the instalert tests.

YAY!!!! When is your EDD? We got our bfp's at such similar times I'd guess the EDD's are close to each other as well. :)



Dani Rose said:


> Sorry I am lame again, pounding headache all day :(

*hugs* Feel better hun!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning everyone. How are you all?

I had a bit of a crappy afternoon at work yesterday. HR phoned me to ask me to gather together the personal belongings of a work mate who'd just been sacked. He totally deserved it - he was incompetent at his job and it made more work for everyone else who had to sort out his mistakes and i know he'd been warned time and time again but it still wasn't nice. 

Started temping again this morning now that AF has gone so I'm back on the TTC train. Not sure what to change about our regime this month, if anything. We're definitely going to be using more Conceive Plus than we did last time. I'm open to any suggestions anyone has.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I posted this in my journal, but I have to share! I'm SOOO excited, nervous, happy, scared, thrilled, apprehensive!!


Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/7292895190_a2d6cc1888.jpg

Ickle - I'm sorry you had the crappy task of sorting the sacked co-workers desk out. :( I hope that whatever you do cycle-wise that it ends up with a bfp for you!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle all I can suggest is the only thing I was doing different the cycle I conceived and that was running 3x a week! I'd been doing it for 8 weeks and the day before I got my bfp I ran the 5k. I am sure it helped me. 
Dodger congrats. I never dared do a digi this time, but it is so great to see it spelled out isn't it?
Ginny yay for your GP giving you the green light. I hope AF shows up soon. 
Dani I hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Chele78

Dodger, lovely to have the digital confirmation! :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Dani I've heard others complain of headaches on clomid I got them taking soy too. Hope your ok.

Doger yeah for the digi I will try and resist doing one but i have a reader off an old test and I know the cbfm sticks work in it. My edd based on ov is the 8 th febuary. How you feeling? 

Ickle I did nothing different this cycle. so sorry I'm no help. Good luck hun.


----------



## ickle pand

Yay that's so lovely to see Dodger! I didn't believe my BFP until I saw it in writing. 

I'm going to keep up the zumba so hopefully that will help. I think I'll have to push myself to go for walks more too. I'm so lazy when it comes to exercise!

There's nothing I really want to try so maybe I'll just keep things the same. I'm glad there's nothing obvious that people are wondering why I haven't tried it yet lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

It wasn't the clomid as only took 1st dose at bedtime, but yeh I have heard it can cause them.

So far it's made me pee all night (4 or 5 times!!!) and today I feel a bit sick and starving! FX it's working!!!

Digi's scare me LOL!

Ickle I hope today is a better day for you ((hugs))

It is my DD's open day at school so I will be busy for today, last night ended up ironing the whole night. I am super sleepy too! 

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## too_scared

that is great news that your dr has changed his mind, Ginny! :) i have my fingers crossed for you for this upcoming cycle!

ickle, that is a pretty rotten thing for HR to ask you to do. :( i hope your day is going much better today. i have no ideas of what you can do differently this cycle but i have my fingers tightly crossed for you!!

dodger! that is awesome! :) so happy for you!

how are you feeling lately, mrs. m? 

dani, i hope the clomid isn't being too hard on you :( my friend is doing clomid now too. 

yay again debzie!! 

i hope you are all well.

afm - i am 7 dpo today and hoping for af for next monday. then i will get my blood work done on wednesday. the blood work is testing for fsh i think. hopefully they are checking for blood clotting as well. i still don't have an appt set up for the recurrent mc specialist but i am hoping they will call me after they get the blood work. i really want to get this thing rolling again. :S i am very nervous about the results that will come back. on another note, i have started exercising. i am trying to do yoga every day, even if it is a little bit, and also the 30 day shred and running on the treadmill. yesterday i was able to do 3 runs of 6 minutes each. that is the best i have ever done so far! i really think the exercising is helping my sadness. i woke up sunday morning and realized i was feeling happy. :)


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie congratulations! :hugs::happydance:

I have been in a muddle the past few days and cannot remember at all if I congrats'ed you yet Dodger, so if I didn't yet, Congratulations! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Exercise is really good for depression/sadness. I felt like I was floating after zumba last week.

I've just booked in my treat for losing another stone - I'm getting a prescriptive Dermalogica facial and a back massage. I can't wait! DH is going to pay for it this time too :) I'll be sad once I've lost all the weight and don't have an excuse to treat myself anymore lol!

I'm thinking about adjusting my weight loss ticker. I've got it set for 9st 7lbs (133lbs) but I think I'll be happy once I'm somewhere between 10 and 11st (140-154lbs). I'm not sure what number to change it to though.


----------



## too_scared

that sounds like an awesome present!! i bet you will feel like jello when you leave :) i just bought dermalogica ultracalming face stuff - the whole line, but just a sample kit - and i think it is working for me. although, i did end up with hives down one side of my face yesterday after i used it. :( stupid sensitive skin!

i am sure you will have other reasons by then to treat yourself! it is easy to make goals :) maybe you can make zumba goals? or maybe start running and then when you can run 5 K get a treat, and then 10 K, etc. it is good to treat yourself!

i am not sure what to suggest for the ticker. i think whatever you think you will feel happiest at :) i would like to lose 11 lb. i use my wii fit for yoga and it seems that i am gaining every time i get on it instead of losing... :S


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi TS. Thanks for asking how I am, I'm doing fine thank you. This is my scary week, my last pregnancy stopped growing sometime in the 9th week so I'm kind of on tenterhooks. I'll feel much better in a couple of weeks. I feel generally ok and quite positive though.
I'm pleased you are feeling a little better. I hope you get your test results back quickly and if there is a problem it is something easily fixed. 
I recommend sticking with the ultra calming, I have worked with Dermalogica for years and I use the ultra calming myself. If you suddenly change brands, especially if you are using the full range your skin may well react especially if it is hyper sensitive. Perhaps try not to hit it with so many new products at once, introduce them gradually over the course of a couple of days, starting with the cleanser. That ultra calming cleanser is my desert island product, I cannot be without it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, how about keeping your 9stone 7 target in your head but setting an interim target?


----------



## too_scared

i am glad to hear you are feeling pretty good. i am sorry this is another scary week. i can't wait until your next scan, i know you will feel better then!

i did a stupid thing and ordered the ultra calming kit before looking at the ingredients. the cleanser has oat kernel something in it. i am sensitive to oats. :S i can't use aveeno and i never knew why until i found out about the oat sensitivity. i thought i would still give the dermalogica a try and i was doing ok for almost a week. i am not sure what i am going to do. i may continue with it. but, if i continue to get hives i will have to stop. i really want to try this https://www.crunchybetty.com/nitty-gritty-on-the-oil-cleansing-method and if i had've found out about this 2 days before i did i wouldn't have ordered the dermalogica... haha!


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'll go for 10st 7lbs, that way if I decide I'm happy at 11st or 10st, it's not too much of a change. I don't want to feel like got to whatever weight makes me happy but then feel like I've failed because I haven't gone all the way to 9st 7lb. 

Off to change it now :)

ETA - Just realised that you can now work out what my starting weight was so I might as well just say it lol! I was 17st 3lbs (241lbs) when I started. It's still a bit scary to admit that!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad you're feeling positive Mrs Mig but I can understand why you're nervous too. Just take it one day at a time. How long until you get your next scan?


----------



## Hope39

Ickle you could try the couch 2 5k programme. It may seem daunting especially if you are not use to doing much exercise but I started it last October n my first lesson absolutely killed me, I think I had to run for 90 seconds then walk for 2 mins and repeat it 8 times, 

I am not athletic at all but I really enjoyed the challenge, after 6 months I could run for an hour without stopping

You are so focused with your weight loss I think you would do really well. If you struggle with a week just repeat the week you are on till you feel comfortable moving to the next week. 

I remember watching the biggest loser and one of the girls that left the show early lost nearly as much weight as the finalists and it was because she kept running.

I was thinking about you over the weekend aswell because you have pcos. I had been reading a thread relating to pcos and one of the other posters had said she tried metformin 2-3 years ago n it wasn't right for her, made her poorly but she started it again recently and has had no problems. Have u thought about trying it again? My endocrinologist has started me on it as I have mild pcos and I haven't had any side effects at all. Because you have changed your lifestyle and eating habits I was wondering if you might get on better 
with it this time

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

I did start one of those programmes before I lost all the weight and found it a struggle. I bet I'd get on better now though. I'd forgotten about it but it might be worth a go again. 

I'll mention the metformin again to the FS and see what he thinks. Last time we spoke about it though he said there had been a new study that showed it had a limited success rate for PCOS. Def worth asking though.


----------



## debzie

Evening ladies

Had my first recurrent miscarriage clinic appointment today, told them I was pregnant so they said that they could not go ahead with the testing. Been prescribed progesterone suppositories and have a scan booked for the 16th June where I will be 6+3. He did not advise aspirin until the pregnancy is fully implanted, he said 12 weeks at the time they will wean me off the progesterone. 

Hope I asked about my thyroid and from the blood taken before my ERPC my thyroid was 1.75. 

Testing on the tissue from the last pregnancy showed normal male kryotype.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> I'm glad you're feeling positive Mrs Mig but I can understand why you're nervous too. Just take it one day at a time. How long until you get your next scan?

It's two weeks on Friday. It can't come soon enough. I just stood up off the sofa and got a stitch like twangy pain in the right side of my uterus, and then shooting pains up my hoo hah. I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie, I hope the progesterone works for you. When will you start taking aspirin?


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds like stretching ligaments. I sometimes have to hold my stomach when I cough , if I adjust myself say in the car I get strong pains. I had a few shooting up my hoo hah and up my bum too!!

Debzie - replied on your journal re aspirin.

TS - Are you getting your progesterone checked today (7dpo). Hopefully they will do the blood clotting next week too, I had to have them repeated after 6 weeks as the levels can fluctuate and give false -ve so just ask about that too. I know its scary but either way you will have answers and be able to see the next step.

Ickle - how tall are you? 10.7 sounds great. Hope your day got better and although it was a difficult thing for you to do it will be better in the long run for you and your colleagues.

Loz - so sorry to hear about your beloved cat. We have pets too and I was just back from visiting my Mum knowing it might be the last time I see Misty (Border Collie) due to stomach masses. I was in bits, oops need to stop writing anymore.


Hi to everyone else. Haven't had much chance to read back whilst I was away. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies just a quick one hope your all well xxx

Ickle the rlt tablets are they to be taken all the time or just up to ov?


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - just till ov. I used them too for the last few months..


----------



## too_scared

thank you Pink. i am not getting blood work now :( maybe they were planning to wait for my next cycle because they were worried i wouldn't ov this cycle? that sucks that it is pushing everything back further again. blah! i will ask for a repeat of the blood clotting blood work. thanks for the heads up.

how are you doing? 

kelly, how are you doing?

i hope everyone is well :)


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks pink thought id give them a go how are you feeling?

Hey ts not too bad hows you?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm only 5'2" pink (that's where the ickle comes from lol!)

17 sleeps mrs mig. That's not too long to wait. 

Going to suggest to DH that when we next DTD for fun that we experiment with the conceive plus so there's no added pressure, felt a bit unnatural last cycle. Hopefully he'll go for it.


----------



## Lozdi

I braved going to town today, as I have run out of belly oil. I went in a health food shop to get some, and was telling the very muscular blokey bloke behind the counter about the benefits of maintaining the structural integrity of my abdominal wall muscles, and he said 'Oh, I thought you were coming to get some red raspberry leaf, thats really good stuff in pregnancy.' I found it hilarious that he thought I was far along enough to start on the raspberry leaf...the tea says on the box not to start it before 36 weeks. :haha:

Mrs Miggins I had, and still have, all manner of shooting pains, some in the hoohaa as well as my lower belly. They come quite intense don't they, its scary I know, but it is normal. Had some almost crippling aches today but I did walk round town for a couple of hours so blame that and I am spending the rest of the day/evening sat on my backside with my feet up on a stool infront of a fan turned up to maximum strength.

Debzie I'm having pregnancy brain and think I misread your post- does the doctor mean don't start the asprin til 12 weeks? Or is that just the point where the weaning of progesterone begins? I started asprin at 5 and something weeks if I remember right. All of a sudden I just felt I HAD to start it, and got some the very next day.


----------



## debzie

Loz he said that it can interfere with implantation and that he would like me to take it from 12 weeks as I had pre eclampsia with Emily. I am having mad palpitations tonight I can remember you having them then they stopped after you took aspirin. I am going to start it tomorrow sh1te to him lol.


----------



## Lozdi

It can interfere with implantation, but by the time your hpt turns positive, implantation has happened, I can't believe how uninformed that doctor is! Goodness me! If asprin was the difference between a pregnancy succeeding and failing, then waiting til 12 weeks would not be good at all. (I remember you saying you took it with your other pregnancies but still had bad luck so I doubt asprin is the be all or end all in your case but still, BAD doctor!) I am flabbergasted, thats the only word that sums it up, I'm glad you aren't going with the docs advice on that little piece of the puzzle. When I say a consultant, I was told that asprin is really good at preventing pre eclampsia. Indeed my palps stopped within mere hours of starting the asprin, I swear by it! I'm going to have to stop taking it in about 6 weeks :wacko: I will wean myself off, at 32 weeks I'll start chopping them in half so its 30something mg a day instead of 75 and if I don't get the palps back I'll stop it around 34 weeks.


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi All,

Hope I can join in, I have just miscarried and am feeling numb and so sad but really want to start trying again straight away as I am 38 and feel like time is running out and I have been a fool to wait so long.

My son is 10 years old and I got pregnant really quickly as I did with the baby I have just lost. 

I thought I was 10 weeks pregnant, began bleeding and then after a scan found the baby didn't grow past 5 weeks and I have had a missed miscarriage, I should of realised as I lost my pregnancy symptoms :( 

When I had my scan I was told I have a bicornuate uterus (heart shaped) this was not seen on the scan when having my son and probably just as well I didn't know as it carries many risks. I do know now and am frightened as it looks like any pregnancy will be difficult throughout. I go back to hospital on the 8th June so will be able to ask more questions.

Anyone on here got any similarities?

:cry:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Jayne, I'm sorry for your loss, and welcome to the thread :hugs: I have had a mmc also, its horrible isn't it, among the grief, I felt I was robbed of time, spending time bonding with a baby that was not to be. TTC again is a large part of the healing process- you will find alot of support here :hugs: Do you chart your cycles? I only became aware of charting when I found myself on this website after suffering the mmc- it was a whole new world of things to learn and I became fascinated and charting, along with the support of these lovely ladies on here went along way toward the healing process.

I don't have any experience with a bicornuate uterus, how was the pregnancy with your son? As far as I know how risky a pregnancy with a bicornuate uterus is depends on where abouts the baby implants, but I'm not 100% sure. I expect you will be classed as high risk and monitored in your next pregnancy, which sound scary, but may actually turn out to be reassuring, especially if they give you extra scans. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Jayne, welcome and sorry for your loss

I too had mmc last year (went for private scan at 10 weeks) as had loss of symptoms at 8 weeks. I am 38 too and this is my first baby. I agree with everything loz has said. It took me a long while not to feel robbed of time with the lost pg and ttc straight away did help the healing process. It is best to wait till the bleeding has stopped to prevent any infection but usually after that you can try again unless there are other specific medical reasons you have been told not to.

Again can't help with the bicornate uterus. We are a fab bunch of ladies so don't hesitate to ask any questions, nothing is tmi!


----------



## kelly1973

hi jayne sorry for your loss i too had ammc and went for my 12 week scan to be told that i was only showing 6 weeks hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Emum

Hi Jayne. Very sorry for your loss.

I have a very pronounced bicornuate uterus and have never been tagged as high risk in any pregnancy, nor was it suggested that it was implicated in either of my losses. I have though had two c sections due to breech presentation, and the risk of this is higher with a bicornuate uterus. With my vaginal delivery, DD got stuck and they had to use forceps but not sure if that was related.

If it makes a difference, all my pregnancies have been under the same Harley Street consultant, who also specialises in miscarriage, and I have also had a lot of treatment from another Harley Street consultant specialising in fertility treatment and neither of them have ever considered the bicornuate uterus to be significant in any way to conception problems or pregnancy. Not so the fibroid, PCOS, etc which they discussed at length. I was amazed the first time I read on here that bicornuate uteruses had any significance and then went on to google about them, but I suspect that the Internet maybe exaggerates their impact. I am positive that if they presented a real problem one of these highly respected and qualified doctors would have explained this to me, rather than remarking on it in the same way they might say "Oh, you have a red front door" :)


----------



## too_scared

i'm good, thanks Kelly :)

Lozdi, i didn't realize how far along you are! i just realized when you mentioned stopping aspirin in 6 weeks! how exciting :D

welcome Jayne. i am so sorry for your loss. you will find a lot of support in this thread. these ladies are wonderful. i'm 35 and ttc #1 and i also had a mmc. i started bleeding the morning i was 10 weeks. the baby only measured 6 weeks. it really is horrible. :hugs: like Lozdi said, ttc again really helps the healing process.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our little group Jayne. So sorry for your loss but glad you've found us and hope we can help you through this horrible time.


----------



## elm

Hi jayne :hugs: and all the new people that have joined the thread :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I've noticed there's been 2 bfp's in my absence!!! WOW!! (hope I've missed a few too!!) Huge congratulations dodger and debzie hope you both have happy healthy pregnancies :hugs: :happydance: :hugs: 

Hope everyone is ok, finding it easier not to be on here much but missing everyone :( Sending lots of love and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## jaynehard74

Thank you so much everyone :) I am so new to this it took me ages to find the thread again! I already feel better from just typing what has happened and getting such lovely responses.

When they told me Saturday about my uterus it was a real shock and she literally did say it like it was " a red front door" (that made me laugh Emum) it was only when I went google mad that I panicked. I had my son naturally, 6 days late after a fairly easy pregnancy. I was in labour 13 hours and am still waiting for the urge to push! I was 20 mins away from c-section and 2 midwives took charge and made me push him out before the consultant came back!

I haven't started a chart yet but have ordered a clearblue monitor and sticks from amazon. That was my proactive way of dealing with the mc.

Hoping to heal quick and start trying, it will be great having the support of ladies all wanting the same thing.

Thank you so much xxxx :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Wee tip for you Jayne - click on User CP and you get a list of all the threads you've posted in, then click on the little down arrow to the left of the thread title and it takes you to the first unread post - makes life much easier :)


----------



## Hope39

Welcome Jayne, sorry for your loss Hun

I have had 3 missed mc and at every internal scan I had for these mc it was not picked up that I had a bicornuate uterus. It was only discovered when I went for recurrent mc testing.

As someone has already mentioned, it depends where the baby implants in your uterus. If it implants at the top where the heart horns are then the blood supply is not great. You are at higher risk for having a breech baby or early labour if baby runs out of room but the fact you already have carried your son to term is reassuring.

I don't know if my mmc were related to bicornuate uterus as I have also bern diagnosed with mild pcos and auto immune thyroid disease and they are linked to mc also

There is a section in pregnancy forums called gestational complications. In here you will find a few threads relating to bicornuate uterus.

Do you know if your uterus has a 'mild' heart shape or more severe. It can be operated on.

Xx


----------



## too_scared

good morning/afternoon ladies :)

i hope you are all having a good day!


afm - i ran even better yesterday than i did the day before. i ran 7 minutes and walked 3 and i repeated that 3 times. i went 3.5 km. yay! my best yet. today i am considering a rest day. i don't know if i really should rest after only 2 days but boy my legs are tired! haha! i won't do nothing, i am planning to do yoga, but i am not sure about the running. maybe i will do the 30 day shred video, like i was planning. i was supposed to do alternating days, but running was so good the 1st day that i ran again yesterday. i am really happy that i have started this. :)


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a type of molar pregnancy TS. That's really horrible though - as if the poor woman hasn't been through enough.

ETA - I just googled and found this 



> CHORIOCARCINOMA
> A very rare but curable form of cancer where the placenta becomes malignant. This can arise from a molar pregnancy or an otherwise normal pregnancy or miscarriage. Choriocarcinoma can also spread throughout the body, usually to organs like the lungs, liver and brain


----------



## Lozdi

That is scary, but I do believe that is an extremely rare side affect of a molar pregnancy, which in its self, is very rare. I think they call it a choriocarcinoma, its so rare its against the odds to even know someone who has it or has had it. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle you beat me to it- and I didn't google. Your googling capabilities are faster than my brain! :haha: *Hands google master hat to Ickle*


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I google everything :blush:


----------



## Hope39

Hi TS

I am going to send you a pm so that you can find me on facebook

If you have a look at a link i have put on today and see what you think, you might want to share the knowledge with your friend, amazing development for cancer cure!!

We also know someone else who is being treated the same way. Her Oncologist has decided not to give her any more chemotherapy becuase she is having more success with her own treatment, this lady has terminal cancer and all her friends in the Hospice want what she is having!

Exciting stuff and fantastic developments, we have know about this cure for years, shame the government wont listen

xx


----------



## too_scared

thank you ladies :) i will share the information with my friend. i really hope this lady is able to be treated and cured.

hope, i sent you a friend request :)


----------



## ginny83

Molar and partial molar pregnancies sound absolutely horrible! I've seen a few posts on bnb where people have had it (mainly partial though) and then because of that cancer risk you can't start trying again for 6-12 months, as they won't know if the hcg your producing is from a cancer growing or a new baby growing.


----------



## too_scared

that is so scary! 

when i had my first mmc the dr was throwing around the term molar pregnancy pretty easily. :( it was so scary for me but no one ever told me that is what it was. i would hope someone would have said that. i am pretty sure i had a regular pregnancy that ended for some reason. :( i don't see that dr anymore. he has said many insensitive things to me and he hasn't helped at all.


----------



## Dani Rose

Welcome Jayne, sorry for your loss, I had a MMC too. More common than anyone thinks until they have one :(

I was 10 weeks when had the MC but baby stopped week before and had seen the HB 3 times so it was a shock.

OMG MC and cancer, don't tell me these rhings!! I really worry myself sick over stuff you know LOL

Ickle well done on weight loss! That is fab!!!


----------



## too_scared

sorry Dani :( it is really rare!


----------



## jaynehard74

Molar pregnancy sounds scary :(

Thanks for the tip Ickle, made it much easier to find the thread :)

I go on the 8th June for a scan to checked the mc is complete but I have no doubts it is from the last couple of days. I will ask then how severe my Bicornuate Uterus is. I mc'd 2 years ago at just 5 weeks, I had only know a couple of days I was pregnant and didn't even go the doctors which now seems so silly but the pregnancy was unplanned. This time I think I will camp out there until I get any possible tests they will give me.

Hope and Dani, I really do hope you get you bfp very soon as I hope all the ladies on here do, me included :)

xxx


----------



## too_scared

well ladies, i heard from the fertility clinic. the earliest i can possibly get an appt is for october but most likely november. they are booking appt's for february but she put me on the cancellation list. i am crushed. she said they recommend not to try before the appt in case of another mc because they don't know the cause. they are testing my hormones (cd 3) and i requested that they test my progesterone because they weren't planning to do that until after my appt. they are also sending requisitions for chromosome testing for dh and i. 

i am just crushed. i don't want to wait another 6 + months before even _trying_ again. i am so upset right now. :(


----------



## Hope39

jaynehard74 said:


> Molar pregnancy sounds scary :(
> 
> Thanks for the tip Ickle, made it much easier to find the thread :)
> 
> I go on the 8th June for a scan to checked the mc is complete but I have no doubts it is from the last couple of days. I will ask then how severe my Bicornuate Uterus is. I mc'd 2 years ago at just 5 weeks, I had only know a couple of days I was pregnant and didn't even go the doctors which now seems so silly but the pregnancy was unplanned. This time I think I will camp out there until I get any possible tests they will give me.
> 
> Hope and Dani, I really do hope you get you bfp very soon as I hope all the ladies on here do, me included :)
> 
> xxx

Jayne I got my bfp last week!!

I maybe didn't mention that in my post

Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Too scared that's awful making you wait all that time. I guess you don't have to but wouldn't want to go through it all again if there is a problem. Chances are most of the time it's bad luck. From what I've read. 

How weird my friend text me earlier telling me her niece has a molar pg and did I know anything about them. I was like omfg too much now to be honest! 

We just booked a holiday for august. Back to Cyprus where we got married


----------



## jaynehard74

Oh wow Hope I am so chuffed for you, gives me so much hope :happydance:

I am still working out all the abreviations and how to find my way around the forums, I just realised your status is expecting :)

I have just read the thread on bicornuate uterus and Christina having her baby what an amazing real life story. I laughed and cried reading the whole thread and seeing the stories of the women on there.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - :hugs: I found waiting the 1 month for the first set of test incredibly difficult but I wasn't willing to wait after that. Looking at my history (similar to yours) 10wk mmc and 5 wk mc seemed unrelated and down to the dreaded 'bad luck'. Maybe after you get the first lot of bloods back it may help you decide if you want to try ttc again before Oct/Nov. It may be worth risking it if you feel you could cope with another loss (if the worse was to happen) and although we see so many bad stories on here, future successful pg are much more common than recurrent losses.


----------



## ickle pand

TS I don't have anything to add to pinks post so I'll just give you some :hugs:

AFM - another 3lbs down this week :)


----------



## kelly1973

ickle your just amazing wow well done you xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much ladies. i really appreciate you guys. :hugs:

that is awesome ickle!! i wish i had your dedication!

i spoke with my husband and we are going to see if we can get seen at a fertility clinic in another province any quicker. if not we will probably start trying again anyway.

my first bit of blood work is going to my family dr as well as the fertility specialist so i am hoping he will be able to give me some guidance too. the chromosome testing is only going to the fertility specialist so i won't find out anything about that until i see the specialist. 

i don't know. maybe i did myself in with the last pg. :( maybe i took the baby aspirin before the egg could get really implanted. i started taking it at 10 dpo because the heart palpitations started at 8 dpo or so. i don't know.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS Pink put it perfectly. I do hope you can be seen before then. It's incredibly difficult. I wish they could see you sooner. I do kind of understand how you feel, I was not offered any testing at all after two losses so had the choice of going private which was absolutely not an option or get pregnant again, hope for the best, and self prescribe aspirin and progesterone. As Pink says with the two losses being at such different times it is likely to be "bad luck" (I wish there was a better term than that). I hope it works out for you one way or the other, and soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi,

Sorry I havent been here for a few days. 
I just moved house yesterday so have been quite busy lately. I can't stay long, I m just exhausted!!

Congrats Debzie and Dodger on you BFPs. 
Hi to the newbies. Sorry for your losses. I am sure you'll find the support you need in here and More. 

Sorry got to go. Take care everyone and goodnight!


----------



## too_scared

thank you mrs. m.

you guys always make me feel better. i didn't think about it like that, that the 2 losses were so different. i don't know. i am going to wait to hear back from the clinic i emailed in halifax and see how it goes. if they aren't able to see me then we will probably start trying anyway and hope for the best.

i am sorry you weren't offered any sort of testing, mrs. m. :( my old dr said he wouldn't send me for any testing until after a 3rd loss. i am glad the new dr is being so proactive it just sucks that the healthcare system here is so backlogged. 

hi ummi! i hope you are settled in your new house soon.


----------



## Mas1118

HiLadies, I have missed a lot I see. We have been busy :sex: cause I finally O'd!! It was a good strong ovulation too - good clear pos opk and o pains 24 hrs later plus super super sore boobs!!
I hope everyone is well.
Congrats Debzie and Dodger!
I hope you get some testing earlier TS! I can totally understand how frustrating waiting is!


----------



## Dani Rose

TS just to add also, that I have my appointment almost a month ago and I am still waiting on results, I paid for private bloods done before Florida and they are negative for blood clotting etc so I suspect the others to be the same. It helped ease my mind that if I am pg before I get the other results that in the back of my mind I know it isn't that and was probably "bad luck" 

I know ppl who had loss after loss after loss and finally had a healthy baby without intervention so it does happen. I think you will know what to do as a couple and I would probably go with the motto that if it happens it happens. But that is just me x


----------



## too_scared

thanks Dani. 

i wish there was somewhere where i could pay to get private testing done. there is no where here in newfoundland. i am going to try to get to see a dr. in nova scotia but i am not sure if they see out of province patients. i have my fingers crossed.

i am off to work now. i hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## fayewest

Hi all,

Sorry for the radio silence ... just hit me really hard this time, I kind of think that the surgery to clear adhesions on my ovaries might well have reformed now, as its a year since. But I have the IVF app next week and I am trying to remain positive and think of that, I am hugely scared, but I just need to try and stay up beat,

Going to catch up now, lots of love xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Ts - also to add some people take aspirin all month. I started mine at 7dpo (befoer my bfp) so I really doubt that had anything to do with this recent loss. Hope you manage to get a Dr elsewhere to see you sooner.

ickle - Well done!!!

Hi to everyone, just a quick one as at work!


----------



## kelly1973

Yay pink your an orange xxxx

hugs to you faye xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm so far behind again!! And I'm leaving for a 4 day trip early tomorrow morning, so I'll be REALLY behind by next week... I'm just sending a TON of baby dust to all you ladies, especially anyone in the tww atm!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dani Rose

I hate falling behind, feel like you miss so much!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know! It feels a bit like drowning, but in a very airfilled way.... lol if that makes ANY sense!


----------



## too_scared

oh faye :hugs: :hugs: i wish i could say something that would help you feel better.

thank you pink :) i appreciate you saying that. 

i really think i am just going to say eff it and try next cycle unless i can get an appt in halifax sooner. 

i hope you are all having a good evening.

enjoy your trip dodger!


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> I did start one of those programmes before I lost all the weight and found it a struggle. I bet I'd get on better now though. I'd forgotten about it but it might be worth a go again.
> 
> I'll mention the metformin again to the FS and see what he thinks. Last time we spoke about it though he said there had been a new study that showed it had a limited success rate for PCOS. Def worth asking though.

Ickle its definatley worth asking again, my nhs endo wrote to my doctor to say there wasnt any evidence as such that metformin helped to prevent miscarriages and she copied my private endo in on the letter so when i met him today he printed me off the evidence to show my doctor

He specialises in pcos and reads/studies for 6 hours a day to ensure he is up to date with evidence/trials

Is your doc a fertility doc or endocrinologist?


----------



## kelly1973

Have a nice break dodge xxx

Hope all you ladies are having a nice evening xxx


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Faye. It never gets any easier does it?

It's a FS I see hope. I used to see an endo so I could probably get referred back to them but since I wasn't losing weight and stopped the meds they prescribed (met and spironolactone) there wasn't much more they could do for me then and I got discharged.


----------



## Mas1118

Im going to try not to SS this month as I find it to be a crushing blow when it all just turns out to be pms, and last month when I did get a bfp the only real difference was that my boobs were sore earlier the usual which is the same this month.
Poor OH is feeling unwell tonight - has the runs and a sick tummy. I sent him to bed early!
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone - hope you're all well :)

Dodger - have a great break!

Faye - :hugs:

AFM - I'm so happy. AF has officially arrived! I think actually CD1 might have been yesterday, but with all the spotting that's just gradually been getting a bit heavier, it's so hard to tell what's what! I'll get to be part of a TWW this month, yay! Now I just have to not get my hopes up!....


----------



## dodgercpkl

TS - Ugh! I don't blame you for wanting to just get going again rather then wait and wait for the tests. 

Ickle - I'm with Hope on this. Both my OB and my Endo said that I should stay on the metformin through pregnancy as it would help prevent miscarriages. It's worth checking into further.

Mas - I'm sorry your hubby is feeling unwell. I hope he feels better soon!

Ginny - YAY! Glad you are back on a (hopefully) solid cycle!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

I have a list on my phone of the questions I need to ask and I've just added metformin to the list. I have a lot I want to ask so I think our appointment might over run this time lol!

I forgot to temp this morning which is annoying. At least I've still got my CBFM. Getting lows just now - I normally only get highs for ages before the peaks, so maybe this means my body is working better.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Definite wobble moment.... I just noticed some brown blood spotting. :( Hoping that it goes away and doesn't go red/pink!!


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: dodger. That must be so scary but I've heard lots of women have little bleeds like that that are nothing. When you've been through the worst though its hard not to go straight there. Thinking of you. Keep us posted.


----------



## ginny83

Dodger, fingers crossed it's just the common type of spotting that people get during early pregnancy. Thinking of you x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger *hugs*. I hope it's really nothing to worry about. I'll be thinking of you. Keep us posted. 

Faye: *hugs* to you too. Hope everything will get better soon. 

Ts: tbh I'd be the same and start ttc anyway. Dont know if that's sensible though. But if we didn't have that technology of tests and the lot that's what anyone would do anyway. And if you have your sticky bean then you be able to have the pleasure to cancel the appt. 

Ginny: yay!! For AF finally showing up! I'm still waiting for mine to show up. This thing is teaching patience to say the least. 

Ickle:congrats again on the weight loss! Keep it up, that's fab!!! You'll get there. I'm sure your turn for a sticky bfp will come soon. 

Hi kelly, hope, mas, emum, jayne, mrsm, mmm sorry I missed out so much the passed few days. 

Afm: i think i'm on day 30-something. Still waiting for an O or at least for af to show up. I want to really start again!!!! I started temping again this morning after 2-3 days without. Temp still low. Argh! Opk are a def -ve now despite having had some improvments the past 2 weeks. I really thought I was going to O. Dont think there is anything else I can do... I'm going to phone my gp for an appt so she can give some metformin if that helps a little. I need an emergency appt because they sont have anything available until july!! They are fantastic doctors at this surgery but crap for appt. anyway I will have to change because I'm 7 miles away now!!!
Settling down slowly in the house. Need to have a look outside in my new neighbourhood now. 

Hope everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies hope your all ok,
dodge hows things today xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Dodger I hope it is just left from implant or something, thinking of you.

Waiting to O, getting closer. I think will prob be mid week. BDing is ON!! LOL


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: dodger. i am sure it is just left over ib or something similar.

yay ginny!! i am so glad you are out of limbo land! i remember how good that day felt. 

ickle, i hope you get all your questions answered to your satisfaction. i am glad to hear that is seems like your body is sorting itself out after those meds.

hi kelly, dani, ummi, and everyone else :) sorry i have a horrible memory!


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully we'll be 2WW buddies again Dani. I'm not getting my hopes up that I'll ov early again yet though. Not until I see that peak lol!

Thanks TS. I probably haven't been as proactive as I should have been before because my weight was an issue for anything they wanted to do but now that's out of the way, and I've got more confidence, I'm going to get my answers. DH will be well briefed beforehand so that I get the back up I need.


----------



## kelly1973

fantastis ickle recon things are really guna happen for you you deserve this this is your month xxxx

Hi ts how are you

Dani yeh for bedding lol i always cant wait for it to be over so i can be in the tww

ginny good to out of limbo know how that feels xx

Dodge hows things
Mrs migg how are you feeling

pink,lozdi ummi,debz elm,emun,faye and all you other ladies hope your all well.

afm waiting for af wanting it over so hopefully this month i will ov think last month stress had alot to do with it just want to be in the tww lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Cramps are getting stronger though not painful and they are more up in my waistline area not lower. They are worse when I'm standing/sitting and when I'm laying down they are better. This morning I'm feeling quite nauseous. The spotting is a bit darker, but it's still brown and liquidy, no chunks.

I probably won't be able to update again as we leave for our trip in just about 20 mins, so please ladies - good thoughts and prayers for me!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: all my thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope you'll be able to give us some good news when you're back. *hugs*


----------



## Dani Rose

Dodger FX for you 

Ickle would be awesome to be bump buddies :) Lets cross everything!! ;) Well maybe not everything LOL

Kelly I feel like I either want to be waiting to O or at AF/BFP stage, the 2ww is where I lose it... I feel out of control and want to know the answer, SS and temps etc start to alter my mood and sleep. It is HELL!!! So I am happy here waiting and BDing for now :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Dani! 

I know what you mean about 2WW being hell. Waiting to ov is boring but it's much less stressful!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

For me is the other way round. I find tww really exciting. But waiting to O can take ages for me!!!! I just hate it!


----------



## ickle pand

I convince myself that I'm pregnant every cycle so the 2WW is spent obsessing and over analysing and then being crushed when I get a BFN.


----------



## too_scared

Sending lots of good vibes your way dodger. I am really looking forward to hearing good news when you get back.

I'm good, thanks kelly :) I am working today so I am a little busy. How are you? Shawn and I have decided to ttc again this upcoming cycle. Just waiting for af now. Hopefully by Monday/Tuesday.

I hope you are all doing well. I hope you are all having a good start to your weekend.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm happy - I just got EWCM! I think it's a bit early but I sent DH a sext in the hope that we'll get to :sex: before he goes away for the weekend lol!


----------



## kelly1973

hugs dodge really hope things are ok xxx

with me its the other way round i dread when getting nearer to ov and cant wait till its over the dread of not knowing weather will get all the way lol is shear hell i can laugh about it at the moment, just waiting for af so chilled at the min have more new stuff to try including concieve plus and rasberry leaf tablets and the minging cough medicine have to stop ept as gave me raging headaches.
Had my eyes tested today just found out i have glycoma prob spelt wrong maybe explains my headaches too.
Im ok thanks ts im just hoping i ov this month as last month was a no go my body let me down....
Miss mmm where are you are you ok


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies

Dodger thinking of you sending some sticky dust. Hope its just ib. With dd I spotted from a week past my bfp with the others it was later the spotting. 

Ginni its the only af that we are ok about good luck hun.

Ickle yeah for ewcm. 

Dani hope the clomid is not being too harsh on you.

Kelly any symptoms hun? 

Afm not much happening. Got a early scan on the 18 th June and was started on progesterone just in cadr. I'm feeling good sooo far.


----------



## too_scared

yay for ewcm ickle! that is exciting! :happydance:

kelly, i really hope that this is your month. i am sorry you had an anovulatory cycle last month. :( i have everything crossed for you.

how are you feeling debzie?

completely off topic but too cute not to share :) i saw a baby black bear on the way home from work yesterday <3 i just love bears and the babies are just the cutest!


----------



## ickle pand

Managed to BD before DH left, so happy that we're covered in case ov happens over the weekend but I'm not expecting it until at least Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A sext! :haha:
TS how adorable! I'd love to see a baby bear! I'm pleased you are ttc again. 
Debzie how much progesterone are you on?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I hope you ovulate this month. Sorry to hear about the glaucoma, can they treat it?


----------



## too_scared

i wanted to get a picture of the bear but i was afraid to stick around too long because i was worried that mommy bear was on the other side of the road. i know there isn't much she could do with me in my car but i was still scared. haha!

do you guys think we are crazy to try again without the testing? do you think we are setting ourselves up for heartache? i am just feeling so much better knowing that shawn is on the same page with me and wanting to try now already :)


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think you're crazy at all. I couldn't take time off TTC until there was a solid reason not to.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - what did they say about your Glaucoma, was this at the opticians? It is unusual for someone your age and they don't usually say something like that with a one off reading. Do you have to go back for repeat pressure checks?

TS - glad you are ttc again. aww so cute about theblack bear cub, no sign of Mum then lol!

ickle - yay for sext bd!! Will OH be back in time if ov Tuesday?

Dodger - thinkingof you. Any bleeding is worrying but brown may just be ib and seems common ata the time when you would have been due AF :hugs:

Debzie - loving the new 2-3 weeks digi!! I will be away for your scan too - noo! I am going to have to jump ship and find a computer to see your and Mrsmigs scan pic (bigger than the 1inch on my phone!)

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah he's back on Sunday night. He'll be knackered but I'll jump him before I let him sleep lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - I was in the exact same position as you. I only had 1 month to wait for test and said I wouldn't wait after that. The worse was the run up to ov but in teh end I think having that month off did help me and my mindset. I was more accepting and lost some of the extreme ttc panic we have after our losses. I think I knew (more hoped maybe) that my mc's were not related and therefore felt more able to ttc again hoping 3rd time lucky. I also managed to get quick access to the first set of blood results and knowing they came back 'normal' made ttc more acceptable iykwim.


----------



## too_scared

thank you ickle and pink :)

i already waited this cycle. i know that i just mc'd but i did ov this cycle and was hoping to catch it. but, the specialist wanted blood work from cd 3 so i had to wait. i will get that blood work next week (i am hoping my lp isn't messed up from the mc) and then start ttc again as soon as i ov. i will hopefully get the results from that blood work soon because it is going to my family dr as well as the specialist. hopefully he will be able to tell me something. 

the 2 mc's that i had seem to be so unrelated. just like yours. i am going to try this cycle coming up and i will do everything in my power to get a bfp and to get it to stick!


----------



## kelly1973

ts go for it i couldnt imagine not ttc unless there was a very good reason you go for it girl xxx
pink i have to go back in a weeks time and do the test again apparently my optical nerve has changed in one eye and there was black shadows on the test what ever that means sure it will be fine he said my eyes didnt grow enough when i was younger blame my mum not feeding enough carrots lol

ickle well done you jumping oh bones

good to hear from you debz no symptons here not even af getting a little nervous in case my body has broken down

ts thats soooo cool a bear just wandering around i would so love that 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies mwah x


----------



## too_scared

thanks kelly :) let's make this our month! you and i and all the rest of the lovely ladies still waiting on this thread will all get our forever bfp's THIS cycle!


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly - was this your usual optician? Some people do have slight disc asymetry although not knowing more about these shadows I can't say. Did you have field test done also? Sorry for these questions, you may know I am a nurse, but I work in Ophthalomogy.:coolio:

ps I only used that smiley for the glasses not because it is 'coolio'!! LOL


----------



## too_scared

hey pink! i used to work for an ophthalmologist :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I enjoy it, so interesting a subject although I know alot of people are squeemish about eyes but its not like the gore you see on TV.

What did you do ts?


----------



## debzie

TS I did not wait and ended up going to my first recurrent miscarriage appointment already pregnant so they cant test now. I would not change that though.

Mrsmig I am on 400mg daily and started aspirin too. 

Pink send me your email address and I will email you. 

I am feeling ok today I have not really felt any different, boobs as sore as they would before af I am sooo tired though I am going to bed now and that is not me. I have a load of spots too really need to change my routine as my skin is so oily. Any suggestions, I also have sensitive skin.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink speaking of texting you a photo I still need you to send your number! Did you get my last pm?
TS I wouldn't have been messing with Mummy Bear either! 
Our street looks all lovely and festive, everyone is getting ready for the street party on Sunday.


----------



## pinksmarties

debzie - will do. Mrmig will be the best to answer about your skin. I got lots of tiny pin prick spots all over my forehead. OH called it my braille face - nice!! Sleep tight.


----------



## pinksmarties

I know! I don't know it off the top of my head so left a blank space with the intention of filling it in then sent it before I remembered!! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If your skin is sensitive don't change your routine too much. A mild cleanser, make sure you tone and use a light moisturiser. The progesterone may cause a breakout and these spots will probably occur on your chin as this is where hormonal spots occur. If you feel you need an extra cleanser maybe use a mild cleansing wash in the morning, I recommend Dermalogica special cleansing gel, or if you are really sensitive their ultra calming cleanser. (they are not cheap though but they are excellent products). Try to use stuff on your skin that says Non Comodogenic. This means it doesn't block pores and cause blackheads. Don't be tempted to use a harsh cleanser as this will strip too much oil and your skin will produce more. Treat it gently.


----------



## ickle pand

Drinking loads of water has cleared up my skin loads. I used to have spots constantly but I hardly get any now thanks to this diet.


----------



## too_scared

pink, i was a kind of a mish mash employee. haha! i was a receptionist but i also administered drops, prepped for surgeries he did in office (blethroplasty, removing small cysts, etc), i also passed things to him like the cauterizer (is that the right word??) when he was doing the surgeries, and helped him with the laser surgery patients - getting drops etc. he is an awesome dr and he would take every opportunity to teach me what he could. he would always put the other lens on the laser machines and show me bleeds and stuff and what he was doing to fix them. 

also, once when his nurse was on vacation i had to scrub in and "assist" him with surgery. he removed a cyst that day. i passed him things and held the needle when he was doing stitches. 

i enjoyed that job but it was SO stressful because he was the only ophthalmologist in a large area so he would see about 30 patients a day. he is regularly in the office from 8 am until 7 pm or later. 

i left the job to go back to school to be a teacher. he knew i had applied for school when i applied to work for him.


----------



## ickle pand

Has anyone seen Dodger's journal? Sad news.


----------



## too_scared

oh no!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no, so sad. sending lots of love dodger.


----------



## too_scared

thinking about you dodger :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodge so sorry. Thinking of you. *hugs* wish I could do something ...

Ts: i would ttc anyway, especially if your testing is in october. Soooo cute about baby bear. 

Ickle: hope you catch that eggy!!

Hi everyone! Sorry I' m on here very often. I have a very bad connection with my phone in the new house.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no :cry:


----------



## hopeithappens

just been lurking lately but had 2 come in and give :hugs: to dodge so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

oh I haven't read dodger's update, I don't want too :(

so sorry dodger, I wish there was something we could do :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Oh my - so sorry Dodger :hugs: I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

So sorry dodge its so unfair massive hugs to you xx


----------



## kelly1973

Pink it was the test with the dots didnt really ask questions i went opticians two years ago and was referred to hospital but i did nt go due to marriage breakdown etc and only went recently as been getting mega headaches so just went to asda it was the same eye that they gave me the referral for he wants me to retest next week thats so cool your job


----------



## Mas1118

My temp shot up today! I had some really bad cramps yesterday or should I say "Cramp" it was a pain in the centre of my lower abdomen a few inches below my belly button about the size of my fist - it was like a period pain like when your insides are sore during it but it was constant for quite a while. It went away but I would get it back here and there in the afternoon and evening, then last night I was woken up with horrible lower back pain on my right side - it was really bad! I had to lay a bunch of different ways then it kinda began to fade so I went back to sleep and woke up at my normal temp time. I am hoping implantation of course but I guess we will see.


----------



## too_scared

i hope that is implantation Mas! fx'ed for you!

kelly, the test with dots sounds like it could be a field test. was it dots that you had to see in your periphery vision? did you have to look straight ahead and then push a button when you saw lights off to the sides? 

i also used to do the field tests for the dr :)

i think af is starting for me :) spotting just now and my temp dropped like a stone this morning. feels good to start this new cycle. 

i have yet another temping question for you ladies. lots of times in the mornings i will wake up but not really wake up, if you know what i mean. i will wake up around 5-ish and turn over a few times and think to myself that i should temp now and then adjust it but then i drift off again and get up at 6:50 when my alarm goes off. is that ok? i am not fully awake, just sort of conscious. is that messing up my temps?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: that sounds good. It's exactly the kind of pain I had when I had my bfp. When are you testing? (dixit the poas addict^^)

Ts: you can start afresh now. It's a good thing. Hope this new cycle will bring you a bfp!
Sorry cant answer your question as I do exactly the same. However if I take my temp at 5 then it's going to usually be lower (around 36.18C it's the white dots in my chart) and at 6.30 it is around 36.3C with the blue dots. So anything in that range I consider normal and low.


----------



## kelly1973

ts yeah thats the test i did, glad things are sorting there self out,im so confused i was due af on wed and still no sign of her no symptons etc def not preg very confused and worried this has happened as didnt ov this month either any of you ladies have any ideas


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: have you tested yet? I know that sometimes you can miss a period if you havent O'ed. Maybe that's what happened?


----------



## kelly1973

really ummi can that happen does it mean something is wrong i did an opk and already faint lines


----------



## Emum

No it doesn't mean anything is wrong Kelly. The most common cause of missing a period if not pregnant is an anovulatory month, and most women have 1-2 anovulatory cycles every year. Not ovulating in a month can cause your period to come early, late or not at all. Most doctors and gynaes won't do anything unless you miss more than one period, ie your AF is 4 weeks late, at which point, they may give you something to trigger a bleed and force a new cycle to start.

ETA - DYAC changed gynae to gonad :haha: This makes me laugh particularly loud because my gynae was a total gonad when I had my last loss!


----------



## kelly1973

emun so when if i dont get an af do i call cd1


----------



## Emum

You don't. You just recognise that this is an odd cycle, and that you might still ovulate at some point, or you might not and AF could come at any time. If you get to 4 weeks late, then you have a good chance of persuading your GP to give you some progesterone to trigger a bleed and force a new cycle, which will be CD1.

I know it's hugely frustrating when you are TTC but it does happen a lot and there isn't much you can do about it unfortunately other than be patient and wait for it to pass. Stress is really bad for fertility so try not to get too upset or worried about it as it might just make things worse.

You may well not have to wait for 4 weeks anyway. If you recall, my AF was 5 days late the month before last and I hadn't had a positive OPK that month so probably didn't ovulate.


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks emun you have been a real help i have been mega stressed ever since i didnt ov so guessing that hasnt heiped me, i did an opk and its not positive but its fairly dark this is so confusibg and mega frustrating,does it have anything to do with my age?


----------



## Emum

How old are you? I think you do get more prone to anovulatory cycles as you get older (I am 43) but they can happen at any age and aren't usually a cause of concern unless obviously every cycle is anovulatory. You can have tests to determine what is going on. Day 2 bloods to check ovarian reserve, and day 21 bloods to check actual ovulation but they are guides not definitive tests.


----------



## kelly1973

im 39 guessm ill just wait dont even feel like af is on way part from cramps but i have them the whole month through


----------



## kelly1973

so would it be ok to start taking my potions and tablets again as usually i start on cd1


----------



## Emum

No idea what your potions and tablets are or why you stopped taking them! If in doubt wait until CD1 though. Your AF could turn up tomorrow, next week or next month after all. As you haven't had an AF, your hormone levels are not where they would be on CD1, and you are most likely at the moment to be in the second half of your cycle not the beginning of it.


----------



## kelly1973

gosh how do you know so much??? potions are rasberry leat tablets,epo tab and that minging cough medicine


----------



## James0763

Aaaah can I join? Had our first chemical last week at 5wks, then AF moved In. But not untill my very excited DH told all his friends and family... So... We are back at square one but have a positive attitude. At least some sperm met an egg somewhere! Can't wait to start trying again. I actually think DH was more upset about everything than I was.


----------



## Emum

Welcome James. Sorry for your loss.

Kelly, none of those will do any harm at this stage in your cycle, so you could take them if you want. I'd steer clear of soy or Agnus Castus though until you have AF if you are considering them. I've had problems TTC for years sadly so have picked up reams of knowledge along the way. 6 years and fertility treatment for DS1 and 2 years and fertility treatment for DS2, 10 momths and counting this time round. DD came easily though in between DS1 and DS2. And two losses, first before DS1 and second after DS2.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry emun sounds like you have had a rough time, you always have an excellent way of explaining things as now i feel i dont have to worry so much fanks xxx

Sorry for your loss james welcome to our thread xx


----------



## elm

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry: I'm so sorry dodger :hugs: Thinking of you :( 

Hi James, sorry for you loss x

ts - sorry about your appointments taking so long :( 

Can't remember most of what I've just read! Not sure if I've said congratulations already or not Hope (with a number!) but Congratulations if not :kiss: 

Kelly, you might find that if you take the rlt it starts af within a couple of days, it can get your body doing what it's supposed to be x


----------



## elm

Sorry, will give a quick update!!

Symptoms strong here, paranoid about everything still but not as bad as I was, this is the week my baby died last time so constant breast poking going on here!!

Haven't made a mw appt or anything yet x


----------



## kelly1973

elm so good to hear from you thanks for the advise will take one this minute.

hugs to you keep in touch with us ladies


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry kelly i'm a bit late to answer your questions, but emum did a great job a it!! ;-)
I hope that either af will come soon or you'll have a positive opk anytime soon. 

Welcome james. Sorry for your loss. I think PMA is what's best in our case. For just trying right away keeps my mind off things, and gives me something to look forward too. Even if that can take ages!!!

Elm: so glad you're giving us some news! I like the blueberry :D 
Yay! For the symptoms!! Hope you'll have even more to keep your mind at rest!

Tbh i cant wait to be pg again and have all those symptoms and lay sick in bed because then I'll know everything is how it should be!! (remind me what I just said, when and if I complain next time I get pg !!)


----------



## James0763

Pma?


----------



## ickle pand

PMA = Positive Mental Attitude James. Welcome to our little group. So sorry for your loss.

Elm - Lovely to hear things are going well. 

AFM - I'm in a crappy mood so I've just been keeping to myself today. Hopefully I'll be happier tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

welcome to the group, James. sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

elm! so glad to hear an update :) i am glad you are doing well.

ickle, i hope you feel better soon. i have been in a crappy mood all day too. :hugs:

kelly, i hope you get to cd 1 soon. :hugs: 

have a good saturday night everyone!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I had to laugh at gonad. Especially as my own auto correct just changed it to Honda. 
Elm, good to see you. If you remember I had a massive wobble at 7 weeks too and I'm slap bang in the middle of another as I am just about at the stage I lost my last baby. I hope your wobble ends soon. Every time I go to the toilet I expect to see blood. It doesn't help that for the last couple of weeks I've had loads of cm which has sent me flying to the toilet. 
Welcome James, sorry for your loss. I hope you get that bfp soon. 
Ickle I hope you feel better tomorrow and Kelly I hope the damned witch rocks up soon. 
Ummi, good to see you back.
TS, pleased you seem to be starting a new cycle and can start moving forward.


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladirs how are you all xxx

Ickle how are you feeling today xxx


----------



## debzie

Morning 

welcome James I have ttc straight after each loss not waited for af. sorry for your loss and hope you get your bfp soon 

ickle sorry you had a bad day yesterday. hope you feel better today. 

Kelly I get af around 15-16 days after my first positive opk so hopefully she will arrive today or tomorrow. you had a 15 day leuteal phase last cycle I think. some women can have longer leuteal phases that is normal.

elm YeY for symptoms nr leave the boobs alone lol. 

cannot remember anything else sorry ladies. will have to start making notes. I'm doing ok usual pal wobbles. feels like this week has dragged.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies.

I'm not too bad Kelly but tired. Didn't have a great sleep last night. Had some vivid dreams that are lingering with me too. 

My CBFM is still giving me lows which is unusual for me. I'm taking it as a good thing though that hopefully my body is working the way it should be.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey ladies. Sorry I got lost again. Decided to go out last minute Friday after my hair app. Got very drunk then was ill yday am. My BFF came over with her baby boy and I took his pics (I do photography on the side) he is adorable. Then my other friend took my kids and dh and I had a date night ;) worked in awesome with timing of the month. O should be soon and I'm in pain so I'd say really soon!

Dodger really sorry :(

James welcome and sorry for your loss.

Need to read back more but hi everyone else! X


----------



## kelly1973

You were right debz cd1 how are you feeling?

Ladies can stress stop you from falling pregnant?


----------



## ginny83

I don't know if it can actually prevent a pregnancy, but it's definitely not a helping factor. I do think that it can have effects on your body - maybe delayed Oing- or other things that might also make it harder to ttc.

On the other hand, I'm sure there a lots of stories of people that have been under extreme stress and still manage to fall pregnant


----------



## ickle pand

Dani it sounds like a good blow out was what you needed :)

Kelly it can delay ovulation so it could mean you miss the fertile window. I know there are slightly higher success rates for IVF if acupuncture is done during the process and it's known for reducing stress. Stress can have a bad effect on a mans libido and can effect erections which I know is already an issue for you.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies there has been alot of stress going on recently which have been reflected in the mega bad headaches that im getting moving in 3 weeks time so have something else to think about as well so maybe thats a good thing


----------



## ickle pand

Moving is really stressful. Hopefully having a distraction from TTC will help you though.


----------



## James0763

I'm ready to get back to it, today is the day. Should I start opks today? Today I guess is CD 5. I never got a +opk last month but obviously I ovulated.
DH and I are distracting ourselves by looking at homes to buy, kinda fun. We live all the way on the other side of town from family. My job is fairly stressful, I hope also that it doesn't give us problems in the future. But I chose that stress for life lol, there is a reason why they say it causes a lot of depressed folks ( be kind to your dentist :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi, how's everyone today?

Glad to see you dani! It seems like you had a very busy week end ;-)

Ickle: how are you feeling

Kelly: if af had arrived, you may have O'ed, but maybe later than you think. Stress can def affect ttc. You could try relaxing aromatherapy. 

Afm: i just had a positive opk, defo looks the same as when i had my bfp in april, and defi much darker than the ones i hopes where positive earlier this month. It is as dark as the control line, but not darker (that would make it easier though). But then again on my bfp cycle it never got darker. So I'm kinda hopeful atm. Just hope temp will rise soon. I have enough of waiting. 
James: this is my first cycle after mc. Havent had af yet. But I'm hoping to. Ath that eggy as soon as it dares showing up!!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## kelly1973

yeah ive been thinking bout reflexology for a while just never actually been, ladies prob really silly question but guna ask anyhow ok so these rl tablets help with lining so do i start taking them when af has finished my logic would be if i take them now will i bleed for longer and more im not stupid honest


----------



## Emum

Kelly, I don't take raspberry leaf tablets so don't know chapter and verse, but logic would tell me that you can only shed your existing lining, so the length and heaviness of your bleeding will have been determined by the beginning of your AF. I really don't think it matters whether you start them now or in 3 or 4 days time so do whatever makes you most comfortable. Hopefully someone who does take them will be along soon with a more scientific response though as this is just my gut instinct talking.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: actually rlt is really good when bleeding. I took them after giving birth to ds2. Somehow it doesnt make them heavier and on the contrary helps when you suffer from heavy bleeding. I dont know it does that though. But it does. 
And dont worry, there is never a silly question.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies i will carry on with them i have always had mega light periods to the point after a day or two i dont have to use anything so thought this could be an issue with me for implantation or maybe im clutching at straws but ill give anything a go lol and hoped it would give me a mega fit healthy uterus lining


----------



## James0763

What are the benefits of these raspberry leaf tablets?


----------



## ickle pand

They're supposed to tone your uterus. Lots on women take them in the 3rd tri to help with labour. I take them to help with my lining but they haven't helped much so far lol!


----------



## James0763

Dually noted :)


----------



## Mas1118

I drink red raspberry leaf tea mixed with red clover tea - they are supposed to be a good combo! Especially for older women as red clover can help with egg quality. I also do acupuncture which helps with lowering high FSH and balancing hormones as well.


----------



## ickle pand

I haven't heard of red clover tea. Will have to google it. 

Got a high this morning (CD13) on my CBFM so I'm feeling quite excited that it's mating season again lol!

DH and I had a good talk about the FS appointment and what we want to get out of it. I told him all the questions I have but I'll tell him again closer to the time. He's really keen to make sure I ask all my questions so that I get all the answers I need and don't leave there feeling fobbed off. We're both hoping to put off IVF until the new year to give my body a chance to normalise after the diet etc. I'm really glad I've got his support. 5 weeks to go now.


----------



## Chele78

Ickle, seems like your body is really started to adjust to the weight loss and healthier lifestyle. That's great you got lows and high today on CBFM, fingers crossed for those peaks soon! You might even be able to start using opks in future if your hormonal balance is normalising? I used the digi ones from CB to complement/verify my CBFM... Really worked well the bfp cycle. 

Sounds like a great convo with your DH too. It's so helpful when you get onthe same page and he can back you up in the FS appointment too to make sure you both walk out feeling you got the most out of it. :thumbup:


----------



## kelly1973

ickle your oh sounds amazing sounds like your body is making all the changes it needs to get you both your gorgeous baby xxx let us all know wat google says about clover tea im up for trying all sorts lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I'm pleased the mating season is beginning! Yay for the high, and I'm pleased you had a good chat with Kev. I am certain you will be pregnant by new year. 
I've written more in my journal, but today is a big day for me. At this point in my last pregnancy, the day I thought I turned 10 weeks, I woke up to spotting. The next day at a scan I discovered my baby had died. I have been looking forward to and dreading today equally, it's a funny mix of emotions. I feel like I've been pregnant such a long time as well, I really thought I was out the woods last time. I'm not making that mistake again.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi mrs migg so nice to hear from you, hope today passes by quickly,your a prune xxxxbig hugs to you


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. My DH is really great. Although he wasn't keen on me taking progesterone unless it was prescribed by a doctor (I'd mentioned that someone here had offered to send me some). Hopefully I'll get it prescribed and it won't be an issue though. 

I can't believe you're 10 weeks already Mrs Mig! It must be a really emotional day for you. :hugs: Just take it easy. Hopefully once today passes without incident you'll relax a little. When is your next scan? I feel like I keep asking you this but I've got a memory like a sieve!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes a few people I know have been concerned about me taking somebody else's progesterone. It has made me feel better though. 
My scan is a week on Friday Ickle. I can't believe I'm 10 weeks either. I will feel a bit wary until Thursday I think, as going by my dates of ovulation I don't turn 10 weeks until then but they put me ahead at my scan.


----------



## ickle pand

So you'll be either 11+4 or 11+1 when you get your scan. I don't think you'll relax until after the scan but hopefully each little milestone takes a little weight off your shoulders. Will you start a pregnancy journal after the scan? I've just noticed that pink's still using her TTC journal at nearly 16 weeks lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes I know, she said she doesn't want to ship out! I know the feeling, those journals are like our homes! I'll maybe start one after week 14, second tri if I get there. You are right Ickle, each little milestone makes it easier.


----------



## Emum

Yay for high ickle. I'm another who is hopeful you won't need IVF if you put it off until New Year. Not just because you have lost so much weight and stopped the NSAIDs but also because Kev has also lost a lot of weight which will have improved his fertility too. So the combined effects of LL are looking good to me. 

Nice to see you Mrs MM. I can't believe you are 10 weeks already either. That has gone very quickly. Stay positive. It sounds like all is going really well this time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. Of my last 3 pregnancies this feels the most like my first pregnancy that resulted in DD. I'm almost daring to hope...


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true. He didn't have a problem with his SA but every little boost will help. Plus I'm not sure if it's because I've lost weight, because he's lost weight or because we both have but DTD is way way better! That's got to help too lol!

I'm getting twinges in my right ovary now, so it looks like something's happening :)


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! just popping in to see how you all are doing annd i have some great news! our first cycle on injectibles resulted in me getting pregnant! ahhhh, its so surreal, but we feel very good. I started testing at 8dpo, and by 11dpo (today) i have a strong positive! (on the wondfo, and getting darker on the frer)


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations! You must be over the moon :)


----------



## ayclobes

yes i am! i'm editing a smidge. i wasnt sure to post or not though. ahhhhh!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Very pleased to hear your news!


----------



## Mas1118

Great News! Congrats! Which injections did you use? My Re has prescribed clomid and HMG which I may try next cycle.


----------



## Mas1118

Do you ladies think 8dpo is too early to test? I was thinking of trying with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies, I've been offline a couple of days because I am getting proper internet on thursday and I'm trying to conserve what little bad internet usage I have left to avoid having to top up when the new isp and thus better internet is about to be installed.

Dodger :hugs: I'm so sorry :cry:

Welcome to the thread James, and I am sorry for your loss :hugs: so much support and knowledge is here that you won't ever want to leave!

10 Weeks Mrs Miggins! :hugs: One day at a time, and before you know it, you will be 12 weeks! 

:flower: To everyone else...I just read a ton of pages to catch up but now my brain has gone somewhat blank.

Kitty passing has kicked off some sort of nesting urge (or maybe a combo of Kitty and the passing 24 weeks), and I have become a domestic goddess, OH is in shock :haha: I thank my hormones for helping me deal with losing Kitty, plus it helps she is home now under my bed. I have gone all calm and composed and efficient, not normal for me at all. :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Mas I start testing at 7DPO normally lol! It's a very personal thing. I can cope with BFN's but I know a lot of people get very upset by seeing them. Just remember that implantation can happen anytime between 6-12DPO and it takes at least 3 days for enough HCG to build up to be testable in your urine. 

Loz, glad to hear you've got your kitty back. That must be a small comfort after her passing. That does sound like you're nesting. Do you have much to buy for your monkey or do you have most things from your other kids?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs mig: I kept thinking about you this week end! 10 weeks, it just flew by! I like the prune! Getting bigger! 

Lozdi: you too i cant believe you're 25 weeks!! That's great! You can now start planning and buying baby stuff as well as getting the house ready. 

Ickle: it's mating season here too! I had another positive opk this morning. This time the line was slightly darker than the control line plus I had a "nice" hormonal spot on my chin (just discovered what they were, thanks mrs mig ;-) )
Temp still low but I' hopefull. Hope we'll be tww buddies!

Mas: i had my bfp at 8dpo (started testing at 6 dpo, and I actually felt implantation that day). This time I dont know whether I'll wait or test early... Feels a bit scary... I'll see how I feel. Anyway, i need first to be sure I O.


----------



## Lozdi

I have everything I need cloths wise, I've had the pram of my dreams since I was about 16 weeks (mum said don't buy it too early, but I had my heart set on it and no where in the uk even stock it except a company on ebay and they only had a few left) and I am almost finished amassing my cloth nappy hoard. All that remains is to ship shape the house and have a furniture shuffle, and dig out what baby clothes I haven't dug out yet. Very glad now that I went against OH when he thought we should pass on our baby stuff! I will probably buy him a few more lil baby bits, just so not all of his stuff is hand me downs, but he won't need much. OH wants to build a cot, but honestly he is pushing it for time now!


----------



## kelly1973

arh loz your nesting totally brilliant i love it xxxx


----------



## ayclobes

I was on follistim injections from 4/28-5/23...long protocol. I did not do a trigger b/c i ended up ovulating on my own..and bam! pregnant! i've been testing since 8dpo and all positive, today (11dpo) was the darkest so far! valentines day baby!


----------



## too_scared

congratulations ayclobes! :happydance:

hi everyone :)

i have yet another question for you guys. i have a requisition for blood work for progesterone testing. if we try this month is that ok for me still to get my blood work taken then? cd 21 for the blood work but we are hoping to catch the eggy this cycle. should we wait another month before trying again? i won't find out the results of this test until november or later when i see the specialist. :(


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - it is actually 7dpo, they call it cd21 as most dr's think every woman has a perfect 28 day cycle. Are you still doing opk/temping to help identify 7dpo? I was ttc the cycle I had my progesterone tested (and got my bfp) I don't think it affected my results though.

acyclobes - congratulations!!

Hi loz!! Nesting going into overdrive sounds great!! I haven't bought one thing yet.

ickle/mrsmig - I will think about a pg journal but since I am not getting lots (any!) new ttc people posting, as you know, I am loathed to move from my lovely comfortable safe house!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## too_scared

thanks pink :) 

i told the lady at the clinic that it was supposed to be 7 dpo and she was adamant that it was cd 21! silly woman. i think i will go 7 dpo and tell them it is cd 21. do you think that is ok? or should i just tell them that it is 7 dpo and cd ?. 

i am not doing either okp's or testing early for bfp. i am only going to temp. doing all the testing makes me feel obsessed and crazy. i think it is too hard on my state of mind. i am glad that i finally started temping and i find that it helps my state of mind better. :) i will test only after af is due.

i hope you are all well!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I'd just tell her its cd21 when its whatever cd you are on. Leave them in their uninformed bubble!! I understand the need not to test but temping will allow you to estimate cd7 so that's good.

Funnily though it was my cd21 as the past 2 cycles were 28 days!!


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

i thought that temping was the only way to tell for sure that you ov'ed? i should be able to tell for sure when 7 dpo is, right? i didn't think i would have to estimate? sorry for so many questions. i am trying to figure this all out! haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

you are absolutely right temping is the only way to confirm ov, I think I am just so used to doing the opks/cbfm as well. Sorry for estimating comment, must be getting tired!


----------



## too_scared

don't be sorry, silly! i am still learning about all of this :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS I had exactly the same problem with my testing, my doc told me day 21, or 7 days before my period was due. I had learnt from girls on here that it should be 7 dpo but the doctor didn't know. Then when my results came back low they said they couldn't rely on the results of one test as it could have been done on the wrong day and was too ambiguous!!


----------



## too_scared

grrr mrs. m, that sounds really frustrating. sorry you had to go through that. i will get it done on 7 dpo and take my ff chart to prove it. haha!

this is the blood work i am getting tomorrow:

cbc
glucose (ac)
bun
creat.
electrolytes
liver profile (ast, alp, alt, ggtp, t.bili/d.bili, t.protein, amy)
tsh
lh fsh
prolactin
estradiol

none of those are testing for antiphosphilipid syndrome (huges syndrome, clotting disorder) are they?


----------



## Dani Rose

TS no I don't think so. 

Sorry went AWOL again. jubilee tea party here today with kids. Making crowns and cakes etc then partying. :)

When got finished I was editing pics for hours. Still loads to do and a shoot booked Tomo! Eeeek

If any of you want a peek and are on fb I'm called my little photography page. Lots of pics of my kids and my friends kids etc. Don't look back too far as I hate my old work now lol.

Wish I could hurry up and O, bding is getting boring lol x


----------



## too_scared

darn! that means more blood work! :(

you take beautiful pictures, Dani :) i "liked" your page.


----------



## Dani Rose

Maybe you'll get some answers though. I know I got that one as they say most important. Tell them you want it.

Aw thanks hun :) still a lot to learn but getting there! The pics today is my best friends baby. So broody with him around lol x


----------



## Mas1118

I am pretty sure I will test tomorrow and I know it will be early but I have a bunch of tests and I don't like waiting!
Dani - Try reading the book - 50 Shades of Grey, it really perks up your sex life cause the story is very sexy and graphic!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yep read all 3 in 2 weeks. Love Christian. Was too busy reading to sex lol x


----------



## too_scared

sorry it was hard on you to be around baby. :hugs: 

friends of ours just had their twins on friday. i find it much harder to be around pg women than babies. 

i will ask my dr to test me for the clotting disorder when i see him next week.

good luck with testing tomorrow mas!


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh I'm the same. Bumps are worse. I love seeing him :) just get more broody that's all.

I had to force dh to bd tonight. He was tired. Tough, ha! 

Good luck with dr. I see the specialist on the 20th hopefully with a bfp ;)


----------



## too_scared

thanks Dani :) good luck with your appt too! i hope you have your bfp before then!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone, hope you're all well :)

Trying to catch up on everything, so sorry if I miss a few of you!

Ummi - glad O has finally arrived for you! Hope you catch it!

Mas - thanks for the book recommendation. I haven't read a good book in ages!

TS - all the blood work stuff is going a bit over my head, but hope it all works out for you and you get some answers. I think you'd be fine to keep trying though! 

AFM - AF looks like it's winding up, which will make it shorter than usual for me - but I'm happy to take that! Sometimes AF can last almost 10days ugh :( 

Also, had a bit of sad day yesterday. One of the ladies in my mother's group announced that she was expecting a baby in December. It just makes me sad, because this will be the first of the #2 babies in our group, and I feel like my baby should have been the first #2. All the other ladies were making comments like "I was wondering who'd be the first to be pregnant again" etc etc, but I also have to remember that others might have had miscarriages too that they just haven't mentioned. Anyway, the whole thing just got me down yesterday - today I just keep reminding myself, that I don't mind if it takes a bit longer than we planned if that's what it takes to get a healthy sticky baby!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ginny :) the blood work stuff is over my head too! i have been googling it but it is not helping. haha! when does googling ever help?!

i'm sorry you had a sad day yesterday :( it is so hard when people around us announce their pregnancy. :hugs: one day soon we will all get our sticky forever babies!


----------



## ginny83

oh google is evil! sometimes, I love the fact the we can research everything and then other times I think ignorance is bliss


----------



## too_scared

i agree 100%!!


----------



## ickle pand

Love those pics dani. The baby yawning pic is so gorgeous!

Think I need to get 50 Shades of Grey. Have heard too much about it lol! 

Google is a blessing and a curse! It's hard to find info that's not just opinion or speculation. I've been searching the Oxford Press website a lot lately to find research papers about issues I want to bring up to the FS so that I know exactly what I'm talking about. 

AFM - Had to use all of my feminine wiles to get DH in the mood to DTD last night. Conceive Plus helped in more ways than one lol! This is going to sound strange but I'm sure he's bigger in a certain area since he lost weight. He doesn't think so but had a massive grin on his face when I told him that lol!

I went to see a friend I haven't seen in ages on my way home from work last night. Had a really good girly gossip. Her house was freezing though, she lives in the middle of nowhere so leaves her door open for her dogs to run in and out. My joints are aching today and I think it's because of the cold. I'm actually wondering if I should go to work or not. I'll decide after my shower.


----------



## Chele78

Ickle, weight loss can definitely do that. Loss of fat tissue around pelvic bone will definitely allow you to see and feel more! Had same effect here when hubby lost some weight. :thumbup:

Afm - I have my six week surgical follow up tomorrow, first midwife intake appointment on Thursday and we fly out on holiday to see my US family on Friday. I have even found a place to get first scan done right after we land. Pretty nervous that despite feeling positive about this bean being the sticky one that something will be wrong on that scan on Friday. I guess it's a normal feeling given the only other scan I have ever had pregnancy-wise was confirming my completed miscarriage... Still trying to be positive and not worry. No specific reason that I should have bad luck again, right?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Chele there is no reason why there should be anything wrong, but I totally, totally get why you are worrying. It's because of what you have been through before and the need to protect yourself as well. Fili had totally set herself up for something to be wrong at her scan last week and it was all perfect. 
Ginny I really sympathise. I was the first of my group of friends from post natal group to get pregnant again, the second announced her pregnancy the week after my miscarriage, and one by one they all fell pregnant, including me in the middle with my second miscarriage. I ended up being last! If you like, read the first page of my journal, I talk about it in there. I found it incredibly hard. I'm sure you will be next though. 
Ickle, I hope you feel better soon. Hooray for the extra DH! Mark has lost about 3 and a half stone in the last 2 years and I definitely noticed an improvement too. 
Dani I will check out your photos.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I was meaning to ask how you were doing off the anti inflamms. My hands/wrists are terrible off mine :(
But all in the name of a bfp huh.

Chele i hope all is ok. And yay for a scan. I think either way it stops the not knowing feeling. Atleast if all is ok you can enjoy your trip. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks for pic comments and liking my page ;)

Learning along the way and lucky to have little models to snap x


----------



## ickle pand

I've been ok so far Dani, just one shoulder playing up but I had physio for bursitis in the shoulder a while ago and I think it's more that than arthritis. No word about my rheumatology referral yet. I don't know if she's referred me to ARI or Ninewells. ARI is handier but I've lost faith in them a bit so would be happy to try Ninewells for a change. 

You're right though, I'd go through a full blown flare up with fatigue for the whole 9 months if it got me a baby at the end of it.

Is the girl in quite a few of your pics your daughter? She looks like your mini-me :)


----------



## ickle pand

Decided to stay at home and rest up so will be having a pj and DVD day today. 

Chele it's totally normal to be worried. When you've been through the worst, you almost prepare for it in the hope that it doesn't hit you as hard this time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Enjoy your day at home Ickle. 
Not a patch on Dani's photography but I just wanted to show you a photo of Edie in her jubilee poncho! 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/79ddcca5.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

She's such a cutie mrs mig :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Beautiful lil one mrsmig! I'm longing for a lil girl! I love my boys, but I cant dress them with nice dresses and bows in their head! I hear talks about transformers all day long!! Lool

Ginny: i learned the pregnancy of one of my friend the day I was losing my little bean. I was so angry. But then when she learned i had a mc, she told me that she had one too in the past at 10 weeks. And actually she's been very supportive. However I had another friend who announced her pg last week and I felt really upset by it. Espacially because she wasn't very supportive when i lost my bean. All the others who have announced they were pg I was ok with, but thos particular 2 really hurt me. It's a constant fight with myself!
As for O, i dont know this morning. I was so sure yesterday,and this morning my temp went even lower!! Arrrrrgh! I dont know what's happening!! 

Ickle: enjoy your day in your pj!

Afm: I'm going to babysit today for a friend who's got to revise for her exams (she's the one who helped me so much when I lost the baby) and that's all. 

Good morning everyone, hope you have a nice day. 

Anyone has some news from dodger? How is she coping? Lots of hugs dodge!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle yeh it's a small price to pay but just watch for long term damage, having DS off meds really wrecked me, I am on ones now but they aren't as good and I feel my body deforming in front of me. Sniff.

Mrs Mig, she is lovely, love the poncho!

I am working but just one kid til 1 then off, tv day here too. had big party yday so did my bit lol x


----------



## ginny83

MrsM - thank you so much for pointing me in the direction of your journal! That's exactly what I'm going though. It's not that I'm being competitive, but it's almost just like this sad little reminder that it hasn't worked for me yet. I'm expecting more of the ladies in my group to announce sooner or later since last year when our bubs were still babies, we all spoke about how we wanted an age gap of 2 years - and all the babies are turning 2 in Jan.

Also, Edie is gorgeous!


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m, she is beautiful! :D how are you doing?

ickle and dani, i can't even imagine what you are going through with that pain :( my mil has rheumatoid arthritis and has these splint things on her fingers. they look so painful. she has trouble with her feet now too. i hope you ladies get your bfp's fast so you can get some treatment again. :hugs:

ginny, i know what it feels like too. my sister announced her pregnancy a few weeks after my last mc. :( it is so hard to feel happy for her when i feel so sad for us. i feel terrible about feeling this way. 

ummi, i hope ov is just around the corner for you!

ickle, that sounds like an extra plus from your dh losing weight. ;) good boast to the self esteem for him! i hope your joints feel better soon. enjoy your pj day.

i hope you are all having a good day!

cd 3 for me today. going to get my blood taken. hopefully they won't take too much! haha!


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm not even going to lie, this week I am in agony :( Once pg I go into remission so just want the BFP!!! For more reason than one!

Want to stay in bed today


----------



## ickle pand

I'm lucky in that I have sero-negative arthritis rather than RA, so my condition is much milder, well at the moment anyway. My SIL has very severe RA that they can never seem to control no matter what cocktail of drugs she's on. I thank my lucky stars that I don't have it that bad. 

Even though I was only pregnant for a short time, I went into remission too, so that's another benefit to getting pregnant.


----------



## too_scared

remission is awesome! come on bfp's!!


----------



## Mas1118

My mil has RA as well and she has some really bad days sometimes, I feel so bad for her and you ladies as well as - know how much pain it causes. Fxed for you ladies for you BFP ASAP!
Afm-BFN at 8dpo - I knew it was too early but I couldn't help myself, lol, did not stop me from being disappointed though:(


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm a lot better than I used to be. Pre diagnosis. It got so bad I couldn't get out of bed to walk to the toilet. Dh had to carry me and help. Couldn't get my clothes on/off or brush my hair/teeth etc. Excruciating head to toe pain. A year into our relationship and a baby by this time. Wasn't good. Thank god for drugs.

Just now it's the other symptoms that's worst. Tired, lazy, foggy head. Just want to feel human! 

Ppl have it worse just got to remind myself that x


----------



## Lozdi

ayclobes said:


> I was on follistim injections from 4/28-5/23...long protocol. I did not do a trigger b/c i ended up ovulating on my own..and bam! pregnant! i've been testing since 8dpo and all positive, today (11dpo) was the darkest so far! valentines day baby!

Congratulations! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## too_scared

dani :hugs: i really hope you get your bfp soon!

i just got back from getting my blood taken. the tech said the regular blood work should be back within a week so when i see my dr next tuesday i should have the results. she also copied my dr on the chromosome testing :happydance: that means i should get the results of that long before i see the specialist. now i just have to get Shawn into the office to get his blood taken! darn blood phobia!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you ladies for all of your thoughts... don't mind me if I go pretty quiet. I'm pretty much at a loss right now and trying to find a way to put the pieces back together. I'm wishing wonderful things for all of you though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If there is any way we can help you put those pieces back together Dodger we will. I'm quite good at jigsaws :hugs:


----------



## Chele78

Thinking of you Dodger! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

we're all here for you when you are ready, dodger :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

im with mrs migg dodge im good at jigsaws too were all thinking of you and right here when you need us xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: thinking of you. Take your time. Come here whenever you feel like it. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## too_scared

so...i just signed up to do a 5k. i haven't ever done anything like this and i have barely run on my treadmill. :S i "ran" 4.6k today. by that i mean i walked and jogged slowly for 50 minutes and went 4.6k. haha! i slowly jogged for 27 of those minutes though! so that is exciting. i am looking forward to it but i don't know how much i will be able to run outside, on hills, you know, all that. haha!

i hope you are all doing well.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning.

Dodger, I wish there was something we could say or do to make it any easier. We're always here to listen though :hugs:

I'm still not feeling great but I think I'll have to go back to work today. Got to take my car to the garage yet again and I'm off from Friday to Wednesday so I'd better just go in. Had a crap nights sleep again. Its a good job I'm twinkle temping because I've had a dry mouth every morning for about a week. I'm not sure if I can trust my temps since I've not been sleeping well but there's nothing I can do about them. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## ginny83

Thinking of you too Dodger x 

Hope you feel better soon Ickle. One of the mums in my mother's group has RA, and I knew she had to take medicine for it (she had to stop breastfeeding at 8 weeks to be able to go back on her meds) but I never even thought about the ttc bit. 

Hope everyone else is well. I'm just waiting for AF to finish up - hopefully will be gone completely by tomorrow. I've also got a 30th birthday party to go to on Saturday, so I'm planning on having a few drinks! Whilst I'd rather much be pregnant than able to drink, it's also nice to think I'll be able to join in the party properly before hopefully getting my BFP soon!


----------



## kelly1973

gosh ts i could not run like that 

hope you feel better ickle its crap when your not sleeping right as it messes your whold day up 

Ginny agreed its nice to join in with the party but swap for bfp any day

think this month theres guna be a few bfp coming our way xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hugs Dodger.

Glad you a bit better Ickle, I am in agony :( Got to walk in this rain soon too!

Still waiting to O, my chart is utter crap and I'm starting to panic I won't :( Waaahhh pity party at Dani's house!!! lol


----------



## ickle pand

I've got to go out in the rain too. I think it's the weather that's making my joints act up. Loads of running about to do today and I could really do without it. It's more fatigue that's getting me today. I'm actually tempted to just weigh and go at Lighter Life tonight but I'll see how I feel when I get there.

No sign of ov for me yet either Dani. It's like we're waiting for one another lol!


----------



## too_scared

it is not too bad, kelly :) i don't run fast at all. only about 6.5 km/h. sloooow! haha! but, once i can run the full 5k then i will start going faster. that is my plan anyway! haha!

ginny, i hope this is the last celebration you can drink at for a good while! 

i hope the rain lets up and you ladies feel a little better soon. :hugs: dani and ickle :hugs:

afm - i am feeling like my normal self again. i was thinking about it yesterday. my last bfp cycle was abnormal for me. i didn't spot a day before af and i didn't spot around ov like what is normal for me. also, i didn't get the headaches that i always get during af. maybe it was just a bust cycle from the start :( this new cycle now seems to be a typical cycle for me now. i spotted on saturday and af came on sunday. and i had a terrible headache that is not helped with meds on monday and tuesday. sounds about right. i really think my first pg was going the right way and then something happened. maybe i should have been taking low dose aspirin but i didn't know that. i don't know. i know i shouldn't be getting my hopes up but i am already starting to feel positive about this cycle. gah! this ttc stuff is so hard on the emotions!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I swear the weather affects me too and the fatigue is the worst part for me, then at night I don't sleep well esp if waking sore etc. 

Well as long as the wait = a BFP for us both I don't care LOL x


----------



## ickle pand

Waking up exhausted is horrible isn't it? I wouldn't wish arthritis on anyone. 

Maybe our ovaries are waiting until we're able to do fancy bedroom gymnastics lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Eh il never ovulate that being the case haha!

Yeh the tiredness is the worst. No motivation, ever! I'm so lazy lately x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 

Just went to see my gp. She put me on metformin. I dont know whether I'll start today or wait if I O, and maybe see if I get a bfp in the tww. what do you think?
Opk turned positive again. I dont know what to think now... This waiting game can be tough sometimes...
Dani and Ickle: we're in the same boat... So frustrating!! Argh! Hope O will come soon!
I hope you both feel better soon!

Ts: well done for the run! I left my bike in the storage since I moved. Have to send hubby to get it back very soon though.


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, I would wait one or two days, just to see if the OPKs were right :)

What does metformin do? Does it bring on AF?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's what I thought I'd do. Just need to be more patient!!

It's a drug for diabetics. It's also supposed to help with pcos and weight management (weight makes pcos worse, but pcos makes losing weight even harder, so it's a nasty circle). But my worry is that there are side effects with metformin, and if I take it and get pg while on it, I'll have to keep taking it until 3 months in the pregnancy. 

So I think what I'll do is wait a few more days. If there's no O then I'll take it. 
If I do O, then I'll be in the tww. In a case of a bfn then I'll start a fresh cycle on met, otherwise (and the best I could hope for) would be a bfp. 

(i like weighing up all my options :D)


----------



## ickle pand

What dosage of met have you been put on? It can really upset your stomach so a good idea is to start on 500mg and wait a week or so until your stomach settles and then up your dose to 1000mg and then repeat if you're on a higher dose. Taking it at night used to help me. There are certain foods that don't mix will with met like lettuce for some reason lol! Because it affects your blood sugars you might find yourself feeling hypoglycemic so make sure you eat little and often, but sensible food not sugary stuff or your blood sugars will be up and down all the time. I went right off sugary food which was really good for helping to lose weight. 

Have you been warned about the wind? My dad and I were both on it at the same time and my mum called it metfartin lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Looool ickle!! No, I didn't know!! Now I do!

Thanks for the advice. Thats what my gp said start one a day then progressively 2 and 3. 
I'll see in a few days time whether I take it or not. If I O'ed then, there is no point atm and I'll wait for af to start the met. 
Hope I wont need it though and maybe we'd be tww buddies!


----------



## ayclobes

I was on metformin when i got pregnant in september, i was also on maca root (helps regulate hormones). I just made a collage of my bfp's since 6/2! here's the link and you guys and look at it if you want--i didnt want to post the picture in case you didnt..this way you have the choice =]

https://i50.tinypic.com/2nswg39.jpg


----------



## Hope39

Ummi2boyz said:


> That's what I thought I'd do. Just need to be more patient!!
> 
> It's a drug for diabetics. It's also supposed to help with pcos and weight management (weight makes pcos worse, but pcos makes losing weight even harder, so it's a nasty circle). But my worry is that there are side effects with metformin, and if I take it and get pg while on it, I'll have to keep taking it until 3 months in the pregnancy.
> 
> So I think what I'll do is wait a few more days. If there's no O then I'll take it.
> If I do O, then I'll be in the tww. In a case of a bfn then I'll start a fresh cycle on met, otherwise (and the best I could hope for) would be a bfp.
> 
> (i like weighing up all my options :D)

Ummi i totally freaked out before i put my first metformin tablet in my mouth and swallowed it, i didnt want to take it incase it made me poorly

I have had no side effects whatsoever, it take 500mg morn and eve, i have had no sickness, no nausea, no diarrhoea and no cramps, absolutely zilch! I dont even have to stay away from sugary foods, fatty foods or carbs so thats my weight loss out of the window, lol

I have to take it all through my pregnancy but based on yesterdays scan its not looking particulary great! Metformin can also help prevant mc

xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx for your advice ladies. 

Hope: i hope you'll be ok and thats your sticky bean. Give us some news. Will be thinking of you. *hugs*


----------



## too_scared

thinking of you, hope :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: Hope - FXed crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## Mas1118

I tested this morning and BFN, I checked it a while later and I thought I saw a shadow of a line but the more I looked the more I thought I had line eye. I tested again tonight and I think I may have a very faint line, it looks pink. I took a pic but it wasn't very clear. I will test again in the am. Wish me luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

Can you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120606-00216.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20120606-00221.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ginny83

Mas, I think I can see something!! It looks a bit like the very early faint lines I got at the start of my last BFP! :) Your chart is looking good too!


----------



## Mas1118

ginny83 said:


> Mas, I think I can see something!! It looks a bit like the very early faint lines I got at the start of my last BFP! :) Your chart is looking good too!

I hope so!! It has been a very long time for us TTC and after last month just gutted me as Im sure you all felt that way too when you suffered loss. I will test again in the morning. I'm nervous now:blush:


----------



## ginny83

Just from looking at your signature - do you think having the endo removed has made all the difference?


----------



## ickle pand

Hope - I hope everything is ok. Thinking of you. 

Mas - I see something and I think it had colour and that's looking on my phone. I'm always very cautious about line spotting for other people because I've seen people get their hopes up only for them to crash down but that looks good. Got everything crossed for you. 

AFM - Not feeling as tired today but I still woke up before my alarm so I've got another open circle. Still getting highs on my CBFM but DH wasn't in the mood to BD last night and I was too tired to push the issue so it's a good thing really. We're both on holiday as of tonight, having a long weekend off together so should have lots of time for DTD.


----------



## Dani Rose

I see it too. Fx it's the real deal :)

Still waiting to O here too... This isn't funny Ickle lol! 

Temp Q - today I woke at 5 and temp was 36.36 then at 7 it was 36.6. Use the 2nd one? That's my normal wake time but nearly all my other temps were 5/6 am this month. Prob why my chart is so crappy! Post O temps are 36.6 and higher so not thinking I've Od yet but man hurry up! X


----------



## ickle pand

No use the first one and correct it with the correcting thingmy on FF for your normal time Dani. You didn't get the min 3 hours unbroken sleep before the 2nd time. My chart looks terrible too, I hate having open circles.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok need to do that for most of my cycle then. Ooops lol


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Hopefully that'll make it look a bit prettier. If the majority of your temps this cycle are at 5am, then correct the 7am temps to 5am rather than the other way round.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well still looks junk LOL, will just wait for the temp rise. FX it happens, I am seriously scared it won't right now :(


----------



## fayewest

I've been away for such a long time ... I think i needed a break, IVF meeting tomorrow, I will report back ;0( 

Hope you are all ok ladies, I am sure I have missed lots, I will catch up later today, lots of love to you all xx


----------



## debzie

Mas I see a line too, mine looked more like evaps before I got my BFP. Happy testing hun.

Danni and ickle hope your eggy is not too far away.

Faye good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

You're only on CD15 Dani, still loads and loads of time. 

Great to hear from you Faye. I think we all need to take a break from here now and again. Especially since you've had so much going on at home. Looking forward to hearing how your IVF appointment goes. 5 weeks to go until ours.


----------



## too_scared

ickle, i am glad you aren't feeling as tired today. it sounds like you and your dh are going to have a lovely long weekend together. perfect time to catch an eggy! 

dani, like ickle said, you still have loads of time. don't worry (easier said than done!). you never know, you might wake up tomorrow morning with a nice temp spike!

faye, so good to hear from you. :hugs: i hope your appt goes well tomorrow. i am looking forward to hearing how it went when you are ready.

mas, i can see a line too! but, i can't tell if it is pink or not. i am looking forward to seeing your test this morning!!

i have yet another charting question. my temp has been the exact same for 3 days in a row now. is that normal?? should i check my thermometer? i wish my thermometer did celsius rather than fahrenheit but i ordered it online from the states. maybe i need to get a new one for next cycle. 

i hope you are all well!


----------



## ickle pand

It is unusual. The charts that I usually see that on are ones where their therm only went to 1 decimal place but that's with celcius. I'm not sure if it matters with fahrenheit though. 

I just found this one. I've not used them but I know a lot of women buy their TTC supplies from them. https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/bbt-fertility-thermometers-centigrade-display-87-p.asp


----------



## too_scared

that looks just like the one i have! but mine only does f for some reason :S 

i took my temp again in the middle of the day yesterday to test it that it wasn't "stuck" or something - i don't even think that can happen with digital - and it gave me a normal daytime temp. how weird!

i am thinking of taking the battery out and putting it back in. maybe that will do something. my temp has been 97.52 for 3 days now...


----------



## Emum

Spotting last night and today which is really unusual for me mid cycle.

I didn't start OPKing until yesterday which was CD10 and usually ovulate on CD12 or 13. OPKs yesterday and today were both negative though. I wonder whether I maybe ovulated slightly early this month though, perhaps round about now and would have had a positive I'd done an OPK on CD9. The other complication is that this month I started AF in the evening, so counted CD1 as the following day, when she usually comes in the morning. So my body may think I am CD12 today not CD11, which would make ovulation bang on. I've been a bit relaxed and haven't been checking CP or CM so anything is possible. Mid cycle spotting is very unusual for me though.

The worst case scenario is that my hormones have gone bonkers again. I've been trying to lose weight over the last 3 weeks and have lost about 12lbs on a calorie controlled approach. Last year, I did a low carb diet which sent my hormones mad and I ended up bleeding/spotting continuously for about 11 weeks, so I am hoping the same thing is not about to happen again. I have heard though that hormonal disturbances are a recognised side effect of low carbing and I've been careful not to go too low carb for that reason so I hope it isn't that.

Anyway, if I am ovulating around now there are some boys in the barracks, and I'll keep sending them in for another week or so to be on the safe side :)


----------



## too_scared

emum, until last cycle i always spotting around ovulation. i have read differing views about it but it was common for me. i really hope that your hormones are not going crazy from your weight loss (congrats on losing the weight!). i have my fingers tightly crossed for you that this cycle is it!


----------



## ginny83

TS, I've had the exact same temp twice in a row a couple of times - haven't had three days though.

When I was temping in Feb there was a post about faulty bbt thermometers. I just did some googling now and found it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html

Does that look like your one?


----------



## too_scared

thanks ginny :) 

my thermometer doesn't look like that. it looks like the one that ickle linked. i think i will probably buy a new one for next cycle (if it is needed... i am going to have a pma!). my local drug store sells them but i was always embarrassed to get one there because there are always so many students and parents around and i don't need everyone knowing what is going on.

i have compared some charts on ff and some people do have 3 days in a row with the same temp. i don't want to change thermometers in the middle of a cycle. i think that will not work out well. 

i really wish all this wasn't so hard. it really boggles my mind how some people can have bunches of kids without even trying. how the heck does that happen??


----------



## ginny83

haha I was thinking the exact same thing today! I was pushing DS around in a department store today and saw a youngish lady pushing around a newborn and I started thinking I wonder if she did any of the things we're doing to try for that baby.


----------



## too_scared

i just don't know. i try not to feel jealous but sometimes it is so hard. :(


----------



## fayewest

You ladies are so, so lovely! Thank you so much for all your support, I am scared but excited! We wont start until September anyway but we need to know everything now, so we can start planning ;0) xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you back Faye. Good luck with the ivf and I hope you feel better for the break.


----------



## too_scared

mrs m :) good to see you too! how are you doing? only a week and a day until your scan. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi TS, yeah I know it's gone quite quick. I think this week will really drag. My sickness has disappeared yesterday and today, which is giving me a wobble I could do without.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Faye, how are you?

Mrs mig: glad to see you. I hope it's nothing to worry about and that you'll get all the reassurance you need with your scan, and then you'll be able to relax and enjoy a bit more. 

Emum: glad to see O is approaching. There's no reason why it shouldn't. Well done for the weight loss!
Ts: my most frequent temps is 36.18, i dont know why but it seems to come back quite regularly!! I dont think it is something to worry about, especially if you've tested your thermometre and it worked fine. 

Afm: I'm going nuts with my opks!! Positive for the 5th day in a row!! I dint think that's possible. I think my body (well my hormones ) are playing nasty tricks on me. Temp rose slightly, but i woke up one hour earlier! I dont know what to think!! Not knowing is simply nerve wracking!!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: mrs. m. i am sure there is nothing to worry about. i can't wait to see your wonderful scan pictures!

ummi, sorry you are having opk troubles. :( that is why i am giving them up! too stressful. i hope you ov soon! did you adjust your temp to the right time? you can do it with the temperature adjuster on ff.


----------



## Mas1118

ginny83 said:


> Just from looking at your signature - do you think having the endo removed has made all the difference?

Yes, definitely, since I had the endo removed my periods are red again - not just brown old blood.


----------



## Mas1118

I tested this morning but nothing - I was up peeing in the night though so I think it was diluted. I am going to test in the am but I will pee in a cup if I get up at night again so I get the strong one. I am only 10dpo so it is early still. One minute I feel out and another I feel like maybe this could be it. I am going to order my HMG online for next cycle just in case. I already made my cd3 scan appt for next Wed because if AF comes she is due Monday. My re wants me to do clomid 100mg and HMG shots so I will try it and get monitored again for a month. He said our best chance is IVF as he thinks I have an egg quality issue - and he said that he didn't think the endo was an issue, so then why are my periods so much better - red blood, medium flow and I feel better during it (only had 2 since operation, last one was after early mc) I really feel the endo was a huge issue for me that effected my lining and the environment in there. Thats my rant for the night!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsM - Only one loss allowed from this batch of bfp's and I've already taken the roll, so yours is going to be just fine! :)

TS- How are things with you?

Mas - Glad the endo being removed has improved things so much! I'm hoping you get to prove your RE wrong!! :D

Ummi - ugh... sorry you are having opk frustrations. I can't seem to use the buggers since I've never actually gotten a single positive on them. I hope you get clarification soon.

Hey to everyone! I know there are a literal ton of pages that I've missed and people that I haven't commented to directly, but I'm sending hugs and love to everyone.

AFM, I'm happy to update that my endocrinologist is getting the ball rolling with a bunch of tests. I've listed out all the specifics in my journal for anyone who wants to take a look. I'll have to pay out of pocket, but at least I know that I have a nice solid set of tests all lined up for me if my insurance OB doesn't want to allow them under the insurance! There are a few things not covered (some of which it's too early for like hormones since I just had the mc, and some of which are things that I wouldn't have expected from my endocrinologist anyway) and those I'll be addressing with my OB or at a later date.

Just knowing that I have the lab orders for those tests makes me feel soooo much more... positive? Is it sad that I'm hoping that they will find something easy to fix wrong?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: i wish i could hug you in reality... It's so sad and and frustrating to only be able to give comfort through a screen. I totally understand why you'd want to find something. We feel so lost and powerless after a mc :'(
At least the testing bits give you that power back. Hope they wont find anything that cant be fixed easily though. You deserve you lil sticky bean so much!
I'm glad though that you still come on here though. The insurance stuff sucks though... But I'm glad you can do the testings. Dont lose hope. You're such a positive person! You'll get there in the end!!! Sending you tons of hugs all the way to the other side of the pond. 

mas: it may just be that like tou said, your urine is diluted. Try again during the day. I bought 30 IC's just in case. When the time comes for testing I'll be loaded! Lol. I think i'll buy a digi as well. But they are so expensive that there is no point until I see a positive on an IC. 

TS: thx. I've been reading on here about adjusting the temp (have been having lots of open circles due to waking up to early-the sun rising early or ds2 coming in my bed early morning is playing a huge part in that too!!!) but i cant find the tool tidbit anywhere to do it??? 

Afm: had a nice shift this morning, and I woke up the right time! Hope it stays that way!! These opks have been driving me nuts these past few days! Argh... Hope I have a neg one later on! I tried to wean myself from them, but I cant! Loool
Someone has to invent some sort of POAS addict rehab'!!!! Loool I'll be their first client!!!
What do you think ladies about my chart? If it stays like that I O occurred yesterday. Boys are in the barracks, but no bd yesterday:(
Hope that will work anyway...


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, I didn't bed on the day I apparently O'd last time and got a BFP, we did do it before and after though. I'd bed tonight and then I think you've got your bases covered :)

Dodger, I think it's so normal to want to find something easy to fix, because then you know there's a reason why you haven't got a sticky bean yet. I hate hearing "bad luck" - like Ummi said it just makes you feel so powerless. 

AFM - my AF has slowed to very light flow/almost spotting, so actually it hasn't been a short AF for me after all. I am so sick of bleeding though! I have had some kind of bleeding or spotting for everyday, except for 6 days, since June 1st! ps. I am also so sick of wearing a pad!! rant over :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ginny! Think that's what I'll do! 

I know that feeling when af stays sooo long. It feels it's never going to end. Good news is you can now look forward to O and start again!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny, I'm sorry for having a bad memory, but did you have an Erpc (D&C)? After my erpc my periods were weird for about 3 or 4 months. I think they must have had to take quite a bit of lining as I was 9-10 weeks along, and my AF was really light, but went on for ages. It would stop for about two days and then start again with brown spotting that would last another few days. 
Dodger I'm so glad you are having testing done, and lots of it. I think it is completely normal to hope they find something very simple that they can fix.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Also, I just want you all to know that although I don't post in this thread as much I read it every day to keep up with you all. Ickle and Dani I hope you both ovulate soon. I'm still praying for bfp's for you all.


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi - look on eBay for digis. I got 10 Clearblue ones with conception indicator for £20. They weren't in boxes but you can get the instructions on their website. 

Dodger - As much as I hope theres nothing wrong with you, I hope all those tests can give you some answers. I think not knowing why we lost our beans makes it harder to cope with.

Thanks Mrs Mig. 

AFM - Joints still sore, especially first thing but not bad enough to take pain killers. I got another high today so I think I'll probably ov on CD 20 like FF predicts. Typical that that's the night we've got our friends staying so going to have to make sure we do the old baby dance before they arrive lol! 

I'm on holiday now and loving it already. Plan for today is to clean the house and the I'm getting my facial and back massage in the afternoon. Not sure if we're going to the cinema tonight or are just going to watch some tv together, we'll see how we feel.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So nice of you mrs mig! :*
We're thinking of you too!

ickle thx for the tip! Could you pm me the website or the ebay sellers name, so I dont have to look around too much? I went on ebay the other but there are so many that I did not bother. 
Sorry you feel poorly again. I'm sure the always changing weather is not helping either. Hope the facial and the massage as well as some time off work will do you some good!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Opk finally turned neg!! Yoohooo!!
Not a clear neg but that'll do.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M thanks :)

OPKs DARK today, Come on!!! LOL

Ickle yay for holiday! I wish I was off. It is my DS 3rd birthday party on Sunday so this avo is cleaning, tomo is baking, decorating and sunday is PARTY time! We are going to a playbarn then having food here later.

He isn't actually 3 until the 26th but DH isn't off any other wkend and I hate celebrating on their bday as I feel like I don't really get to see them. So I have taken the 26/27 off, as has DH to do something fun! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/d9a8654b.jpg opk


----------



## Emum

Genuine question here but why do some of you keep testing until your OPKs turn negative again? To the best of my knowledge this gives no useful information (and this is what the information leaflets which come with mine say too). I am always baffled when I read that people have done this as the length of the surge or when it finishes AFAIK has no bearing on when ovulation occurs. Does anyone have any information otherwise or is this just a B and B thing to do?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm on phone just now Ummi but I'll get it for you later. Remind me if I forget :)

That sounds like fun Dani. They don't know what day their birthday is at that age anyway. OPK looks good!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani, your opks look good to me!

Thx ickle! Dont worry, there's time.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: well I dont know, it's just a psychological thing for me. It reassures that the surge happened and is over. And I just have to wait the temp to confirm when O happened exactly.


----------



## Dani Rose

I think it's prob just to rule out O? Some ppl get a few days of +++ and prob want to be sure that's it? I dunno I just poas cos I like it lol.

Look pos or almost? I think it's close to coming.


----------



## ginny83

Mrs M - yeah I did have a D&C when I should have been just over 13 weeks (the baby stopped growing at 11.5 weeks) so I guess maybe there would be quite a bit of tissue that they would have had to take out. I've decided that if my bleeding hasn't stopped by Tuesday (Monday is a public holiday here) I'm going to the doctors again - although I have no idea what they'd do about it! My DF is asking me almost hourly to see if it's stopped lol


----------



## fayewest

well I have just got back and I am really disappointed! 

I hate my new doctor, I loved the old one and this one is really clinical and horrid, its hard to remember everything she said and I guess I have pretty much remembered the bad things, but the highlights were:

Only 1 egg, never 2 ... I asked why given the recent reports from HFEA, she pretty much told me 'Look we want to keep our position in the league tables, we do the best thing for you, so trust us in this clinic, what other clinics do we cant discuss' She could have been much more sympathetic, I only asked why some clinics have a different policy and in fact why my previous doctor had told me I had a choice.

I asked her about the long and short protocol ... she told me not 'to concern myself' with the technicalities, that was there job.

I asked her about diet - advised nothing! Despite there being lots of recommendations out there

She told me to stop asking people/talking to people on forums, she said that makes you think you should be getting the same treatment as people in different parts of the country! - Uh NO! It enables people to ask questions and ensure they are getting the right care.

She had no notes on me for 4 months, despite the fact that we have spoken several times and she had written to me in that time.

She just rubbed me up the wrong way, was clinical, unsupportive and brash. i am going to see if I can change clinics, I am going to speak to my GP and see if I can transfer at this stage. Feeling really sad. sorry for the rant!


----------



## fayewest

Oh and she called me at 7.30, asking me to come in 6 hours earlier so she could have the afternoon off!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What?? That woman is crazy or what?? Some people should work in factories with machines. Not with human beings!!
I hope you can change clinic (I think you should be able to, isnt it the policy of the nhs that can choose whee you get your treatment?)


----------



## pichi

I would be changing clinics. This woman sounds like she's going to treat you as a number and not an actual person. Disgraceful!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'd be dropping her in a heartbeat! Ugh! I want to fly over there and smack some sense into her for you!! How dare she seriously tell you not to ask questions?! I think I actually growled at one point when reading your post.... UGH!


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: faye she sounds like a total nightmare. I would try to move if you can, is there another Dr within the same trust that you can see rather than move trusts entirely. What happened to your old FS?


----------



## pinksmarties

dodgercpkl said:


> I'd be dropping her in a heartbeat! Ugh! I want to fly over there and smack some sense into her for you!! How dare she seriously tell you not to ask questions?! I think I actually growled at one point when reading your post.... UGH!

I agree, no Dr I work with would tell pt not to ask questions. I'll meet you with a spare bat :grr:


----------



## ickle pand

Ditto what everyone else has said. She sounds like a right witch! My FS welcomes questions and fully expects women to search forums etc.

Would there be a reason for putting 2 embies back in your case? My clinic will only do that in certain circumstances i.e. being older, low number and/or poor quality embies, because of the increased risks associated with a twin pregnancy. As far as I can gather that's pretty much standard these days because that's what's in the NICE guidelines.


----------



## Emum

She sounds like her bedside manner was truly lacking Faye. That being said, my FS would also only put one embie back unless there were exceptional circumstances as ickle said. Mine was privately funded but it is also NICE guidelines. My FS explained though that even if they put one embie back it could still divide, so worst case scenario they put two back and you end up pregnant with two sets of identical twins!

AFM my acupuncturist told me today that they are closing down at the end of the month and relocating back to China, so I will only be able to have two more sessions which will take me to the end of this cycle. China is a bit far to commute for me! Although I have been finding the sessions very relaxing, this is my fifth cycle without a hint of a BFP so far, so I don't think I will look for another one. I'd already been deciding in my own mind that I would call a halt at 6 cycles, so it's only shortcutted the decision by a month.

Have been to the gym this afternoon and am feeling quite pushed tonight. Suspect I will be sore tomorrow :)


----------



## too_scared

i am going to apologize right away because i know i am going to forget something. 

faye, what a horrible person! i am so sorry you had to see her. i really hope you can switch to another dr. :hugs:

ummi, you asked about the temperature correcter on ff. across the top of the page is drop down lists. if you hold your mouse over data it will be under there. :) 

ickle, it sounds like ov has good timing and bad timing for you this cycle. good timing because of the nice, relaxing long weekend to get a lot of boys in the barracks and then bad timing because you are going to be rushed before your company comes. i think that all the relaxing and destressing will be fantastic for baby making! the massage and facial sound wonderful. :) i have everything crossed for you!!

dani, i really hope you ov soon! i have everything crossed that you catch an eggy this cycle!

emum, my friend sees an acupuncturist too. she says it is really nice. i am sorry yours is moving back to china. that really is quite the commute! hopefully you won't need another cycle anyway!! fingers crossed!

afm - i have a headache today :( it just doesn't want to budge. i am still slightly spotting as well. hopefully tomorrow af will be gone completely. oh! i forgot to tell you guys. i finally got in contact with the fertility clinic in nova scotia. they have one dr there who does recurrent mc's and he does teleconferences :) they are going to call me with an appt for a telephone appt in july or august! SO much better than november or later! i am still crossing my fingers that we won't need either of the appts but at least i will be able to see someone earlier :)

i hope you are all well and that you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Dani Rose

Faye I was treated shit at my FS ttc DS. I was just a number but was ttc with other health issues and really struggling. Statistically I had to have the same treatment as everybody else. I'm not saying I should have special treatment but they didn't take my history and health into any of it. I hated the place. Cried on the way there and home everytime :(

I hope you find someone you like xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye that woman sounds awful. In fact she sounds like my GP. It makes me mad that people like that work with people who need them to be so different. I hope you can change easily. I'm with Pink and Dodger with another bat. 
Emum sorry to hear the acupuncturist is moving on. I hope it works for you this coming cycle.


----------



## ickle pand

Uk ladies - am I the only one who watches that Dulux advert and wonders if we should repaint our bedroom red? Lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning ladies!!!!

Just a quickie. According to FF I'm 3 DPO!! Yayyyy!!!! 
Tww! I'll be able to satisfy my poas addiction!!

Thx ts. Found the corrector thingy. I may use it next time. But I hope i wont have to!

Who's joining me in the tww? Come ickle and dani!! Anybody else?


----------



## Dani Rose

Well I adjusted temps back to pre adjusted and I'm 3dpo too but can't be right with the pos opks?! Then again I get them all the time since mc so who knows. Maybe I've a cyst.

Will keep dtd and hope for the. Best


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> Uk ladies - am I the only one who watches that Dulux advert and wonders if we should repaint our bedroom red? Lol!

 I Always say to OH that will be us... 3 kids. He says jog on so im painting the room red


----------



## ickle pand

I want 3 kids too. Going to tell DH that if he only wants two then he'll have to get the snip, cos I'm not getting it! Well 2 with me, he's already got 2 with his ex. 

Got my first peak this morning so ov probably tomorrow. I forgot to temp in my sleepy confused state. So I'm nearly in the 2WW. Very excited that Ummi and Dani are at roughly the same stage. Anyone else? Emum where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay! Dani! I think ff is right. I even had a positive opk at 1 dpo the cycle of my bfp. 
Have you got an idea of when you'll be testing? 
I'm so excited and so scared at the same time!!

Waiting for you ickle! 
Anyone else?


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, maybe this time you just had a longer surge this cycle? 

I never got a positive last cycle, although I had one very close to positive around when FF thinks I O'd. I think I had a very short surge and missed getting the pos on the OPK.

The cycle I got my BFP, I think I had a positive OPK for 3 days in a row.


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies, I think I may belong here so here goes nothing (my first post on bb)!
I had a mmc in May I should have been 12 weeks when bleed started but sadly empty sac. After 2 weeks waiting for it to happen naturally I chose medical management which was completed on 26th of May. I have been waiting now for my bleed to stop so I can TTC without waiting. After 28 days bleeding I think fingers crossed its ending now. I charted for 6 months before we ttc last time, nearly always ovulated on or around cd17 on previous cycles, the weird thing is ff couldnt detect ovulation at all in the month i concieved so I wonder if maybe this was a very early sign the pregnancy was not going to be healthy? 
Any ways I just wanted to say I think im on my journey again now and hope we can all get bfp soon!!
Merristems xx


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our thread Merristems. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emum

Welcome merristems. Very sorry for your loss. 

Ickle I am still waiting to ovulate but I hope it must be imminent. No positive OPk yet but still got EWCM. A bit late for me this month as I usually ovulate around CD12 or 13.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Merristems, sorry for your loss and I hope you get a bfp before very long. 
Ickle, not noticed the red but I do like red walls and have had them in lots of previous houses! I would like 3 as well but after the trouble I have had getting to #2, and my age, I think if I end up with 3 it will be a happy "accident". We have my stepson so maybe this will be my 3. 
Ummi, opks can pick up hcg as well as LH so that's why you got a positive opk on your last bfp. 
Ickle, Dani, hurrah for peaks and crosshairs! Hoping you have all ovulated soon and can enjoy the 2ww and wait for the next batch of bfp's.

Edit- Ummi just read your post properly and seen you said 1dpo, not after your bfp. Sorry I am half asleep. I stayed up late watching the Punk Britannia thing and 80's synth pop on BBC 4, it's just my thing. Regretting the late night now though.


----------



## ickle pand

I think any babies after the first one will be accidents with us. I'm not going to do anything to prevent them though. 

Here's a link to the advert :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssnxi2eDV9g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle that's hilarious!! I haven't seen it before, brilliant. Yes I think red is definitely the way forward.


----------



## Dani Rose

Welcome merristems. Sorry for your loss. 

Well opks dark today again but I've just wrote out all my cycles from dec 2007 - now for the FS and had no idea how irregular I am! Wtf. Maybe I've pcos or something. I dont have hair or overweight but the moods/depression are defo up there! And the irregular and mc too. Fml. 

Our bedroom wall is a red/pink colour ;)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry for your loss merristems. Hope you'll have your bfp soon too. This almost never ending bleeding must be awful. I "only" bled for 8 or 9 days. BUt I couldn't wait for it to stop. Ttc straight away is def a good thing for at least it takes our minds off things - a little. 

Ickle: I live the red!! Lool that one is hilarious! Thx for sharing!

No worries mrs mig! Like ginny said it may be that I have a longer surge. I dont mind as long as it works. 

Me too i set my mind on at least 3. But just like you, getting to 2 was already a miracle. I think if i have a 3 re one, I'll never go on bcp ever again in my life. Dh wanted at least 6! That would have been nice, but the way it's going i dint think we'll ever get there. Makes me sad sometimes. The other we were talking and it hit us that hadn't i had those pcos, we would et least be having 4 by now. But that's our destiny, we have to accept it and be thankful and enjoy the ones we've got. 

Dani: you just taught me something. I didn't know pcos were linked to depression and mood swings... That explains a lot. Thank you. And also, the trouble with pcos is that not every woman gets the same symptoms. I even know people who got them and have absolutely no problem conceiving!! I knew someone who had them and got pg after 17 years of ttc. She was not overweight, she actually had to battle with anorexia. 

Can't wait for next week. I think I'll start teting by friday. I would like to be able to wait until saturday, but I dont think i can. 

Yesterday eve i was sick. Dh asked what if i was ok. Then he aske if i was pg. i said i dont know and that i ll know next week. I didnt tell him i was O'ing, so to not put any pressure on him. And apparently it worked better that way! Just need to be a bit more patient now...


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi merristems,so very sorry for your loss :( I m/c'd on 25 May and went for a scan yesterday to check it was complete. The bleeding stopped 3 days ago.

The lady who scanned me was amazing and said I was good to go again, gave me the talk on I should wait until my first AF before trying again but then said...however if you and hubby have a kiss and a cuddle and you do a test in 3 weeks time and its positive then not to worry, the only reason this advice is given is because docs prefer to date a pregnancy, she said stuff that, she has a machine for that and patted the scanner! she made me feel so much better.

Wishing you lots of luck and hope to see your BFP very soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She sounds lovely. This journey is so much more bearable when we come across people like that. Good luck.


----------



## jaynehard74

she was so lovely, I had been really struggling and she gave me hope. I am 38 and she said she see's plenty of woman day in and day out 10 years older. Her attitude was forget age and go for it! As I walked out she waved and said, see you soon! I really hope so!!! Hope we all do :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

Faye - I am very sorry you had such a rough appt with that stupid Dr! She sounds terrible. I don't care for my RE that much because he doesn't seem to know that much about supplements or just brushes them off and insists my eggs are crap but she sounds worse!! I hope you can easily switch cause TTC is such a harrowing journey sometimes that caring supportive people are what we need not "textbook smart social ******s"!! Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## Mas1118

opps BnB edited me!


----------



## dodgercpkl

TS - That's great news about the earlier appointment! I hope your headache has gone away...

Ummi - Yay for getting into the tww! When do you think you'll start testing? Hehe! I love that your DH's first thought is "are you pregnant?"! I hope you are feeling better today.

Dani - That's so frustrating about the opk's but yay for being in the tww as well! I've read a lot of cases on here where people have been diagnosed with pcos but don't have the hair issue or overweight issue, so it's entirely possible that you do have pcos.

Ickle - it's hard to remember sometimes when your brain has that sleepy fog on it... lol Hopefully tomorrow will see you join in the tww as well.

Merristems - Welcome to the thread! I'm sorry you are finding yourself here and very sorry for your loss. This is a great bunch of very supportive ladies, so I think you found the perfect place! I'm glad to hear that your bleeding is coming to an end and you'll be able to start trying again. It's so tough waiting after a mc. 

Emum - Fingers crossed for ovulation for you soon!

Jayne - That's so great that you had a wonderful lady helping you! As MrsM says, it makes this horrible journey so much more pleasant and bearable when we come across caring people like that.

MrsM - how are things for you today? Scan in less then a week right?

Mas - I think we were all thinking what BnB edited out. lol


AFM, bleeding has stopped but my temps are still up above my coverline, so I'm guessing that there must be some hcg left in my system despite the negative hpt I had 2 days ago. I'm afraid we've already stopped waiting... lol what can I say? It had been a MONTH! We couldn't wait any more!


----------



## jaynehard74

lol, go for it Dodger :haha: xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: glad to see you. How are you feeling? Hope your temp goes down quickly. It would be great if there was something to wash off those left over hormones!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi - I'm feeling pretty chipper today other then a bit of pesky worry that the continued raised temps might mean that I have to go through something like my first mc again... I have direction and stuff that's in process of getting done so that's all good and the bleeding is done which is better.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good that the bleeding is over. I think that was the worst for le. Keeping on bleeding was awful. It just reminded me everyday what I had lost. I wished that if I had lost my baby that there was no bleeding afterwards. But hey, that's the way our body is made. There must a reason for that. 
Sorry i didn't answer your question earlier, the kids wanted to play with my phone ^^! 
I think I'll (try to) wait until next saturday - let's say friday! I should be 10 dpo. At the same time it feels really scary knowing that early. With all the what ifs... I feel like I lost some of my innocence about the whole pregnancy thing since I had my mc. But we'll see! Got to keep being positive!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know what you mean... And this 2nd mc for me took even more of it away. I do worry about whether I'll be able to allow myself excitement for the next time.


----------



## Emum

Dani, I missed your post about PCOS. I was diagnosed with this when I was struggling to conceive my first child. I wasn't overweight at the time (was a UK size 10/12 and am 5'6"). I wasn't excessively hairy either, though I did have one stray hair on my chin which I'd had since puberty and which I just plucked out every time it appeared, and didn't have bad acne either, but did get a few spots very occasionally. I was mid twenties when diagnosed. My main symptom was that my periods stopped after my MMC and never came back again, and blood tests and a scan showed that PCOS was the cause.

It can be treated sometimes with clomid, but that didnt work for me, and in the end I had my ovaries drilled which worked amazingly well. We still struggled to conceive after that (and still do) but my OH's SA is not great, and I also have a largish fibroid so that is probably the cause for that. And I have managed to carry three children to term since my PCOS was diagnosed and treated, albeit that it has taken 15 years to accomplish that, so all is not doom and gloom.

I always console myself with the knowledge that PCOS is a hereditary condition which passes down the maternal line, and as there are loads of women who have it, it clearly isn't that catastrophic for fertility, though it certainly doesn't make things easier :). There is so much they can do to overcome it though once you know that's what you have, unlike some other causes of reduced fertility, that in a way it's quite a good diagnosis to get if you aren't finding it easy to conceive (much better than being told they can't find anything wrong, because then you have unexplained infertility, which they can't fix!)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi2boyz said:


> Yay! Dani! I think ff is right. I even had a positive opk at 1 dpo the cycle of my bfp.
> Have you got an idea of when you'll be testing?
> I'm so excited and so scared at the same time!!
> 
> Waiting for you ickle!
> Anyone else?

Fathers day of course :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Well something has to be up as my cycles range from 13-44 days, mostly 26-35 but still all over the shop!

Would probably explain why some AFs are brutal and the others light as anything?

I have got pg twice by oops and twice by using clomid/soy. Then there was the chem but I was never sure that was a pg, so I guess I can get pg but would be hit and miss when. Never easy is it. I am armed for FS though so hopefully they can rule it out or diagnose!


----------



## Dani Rose

dodgercpkl said:


> I know what you mean... And this 2nd mc for me took even more of it away. I do worry about whether I'll be able to allow myself excitement for the next time.

This is totally why the last pg I didn't bond at all. To me a BFP means im pg not that il have a baby :( its so sad it's like that


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani and Dodger, it is sad. I'm only just now starting to get my head round the idea that I might be having another baby. I still can't let myself get too excited. I'm only a few days past the point I lost Baby May so I've had to protect myself. It's sad, it's hard, but it's what we have to do. I did it with my last pregnancy as well, to a slightly lesser extent and I'm pleased I did. It did make the loss a bit easier to get my head around.


----------



## Dani Rose

Emum just seen your post we must have posted at the same time.

Well I struggled with DS and clomid worked, my cycles look worse back then than now if im honest and then Soy worked in Jan, so hopefully I am one of the ones (if it is that) that clomid will work for.

I will mention it all to the FS on the 20th. I only EVER get spots when I am pg so I don't have that either, I'm 5" 4 and im a 6-8 mostly. So defo not overweight. FX it is just the RA or something, although that also sucks! 

To be honest I wouldn't go further than try clomid etc as DH is happy with 2 and I really want 3 but I think surgery etc is just a step too far when we have 2 healthy happy kids, I have been through so much already that if they said it was impossible id hate it but it would close a door for me, I don't know if that makes sense, I would be beside myself but couldn't put DH through it all.

Mrs M I know how you feel, I was fine when I hit 8wks 3 as it was a milestone and then at 8 weeks 6 I got told the HB stopped at 8+2, cruel! So I will always dread that day in a pg. Fx all is well and there is a baby for us all x


----------



## ickle pand

Dani I've probably asked before but is it the FS at ARI you're going to? That's where we go to.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh at the matty? I used to be there but now I'm up at the anti natal clinic as its pre pg/recurrent mc help I'm getting. Not the guy at the matty. Thank god he was a turd! I'm with katrina shearer at the clinic x


----------



## Dani Rose

Actually hate the other place they told me my Ds wasn't viable and I'd m/c... He even had a heartbeat! Nobs


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's where I go. I hate that it's in the matty. They didn't think that one through did they? I see Dr Hamilton and he's lovely. My gynae is Dr Jack and he's great too, though not as good as Dr Fisher but he retired. The anti-natal part is sort of on top of the matty towards the main hospital isn't it?


----------



## Dani Rose

Ve forgot the guy I used to see but I'm sure it was mr simpleton or something similar. Was an S name I'm sure!

Yeh right above the Epu in the main Matty? I had my mc right beneath there. It bugs me it's there too ESP walking past the pg smokers at the door! A family member of mine works on the desk when you register for app.

The clinic is up the hill and attached to the side. I think it would be above the main scan dep at the matty. My friend works up there so I get a good catch up and help with appointments etc ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

It's where you also go if you need growth scans etc in later pg. High risk stuff etc. Spent most my 20's in that place lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry dani you had to deal with such awful and incompetent people! It's unbelievable how many they are!!! They must multiply themselves or something!!

I have a language question about the symptoms on ff. (sorry, you all know I'm french, though I'm usually ok in english, sometimes I do come across expressions I dont understand ^^). What is "skin break out"? Is it like dry skin? Sorry for sounding a bit silly 8/


----------



## Dani Rose

Spots ;)


----------



## ickle pand

That's where I thought it was. I'm not sure where I'd go if I was high risk - they might send me to Ninewells, or maybe I'd get a choice again. I hope I never need to find out! The pregnant smokers are awful. It's no wonder I cry after every appointment.

Ummi I had no idea you were French, your English is fantastic! A skin break out is when you get a few spots at once.


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! May I join? I just starting ttc about a week ago. Pretty much straight after healing from my d&c which was the two week waiting time. Does anyone know if its possible to have ovulated after the procedure at all? Or if a baby can actually be safe if your pregnant straight after? I feel so lost with how to go about ttc now. I tried for 11months the first time and I'm scared its going to take even longer this time.


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Jen, so sorry for your loss :(

I recently mc but didn't have a d&c. I stopped bleeding 4 days ago, had a scan yesterday and was told it is perfectly safe to ttc straight away. 

Take your chances and go for it :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

thx dani and ickle! Feels even more silly now! Lol
Well, ickle, that's because you only see my written english, and you don't hear my fRench accent!! Loool! I've been here for about 12 years now, so i feel more at home than in france actually. Even the weather doesn't get me down (anymore :D). I wish I could do something about my accent though. A funny story: I used to teach in a college before having ds2, and at the end of the day when I was like really exhausted, some french words would pop out of my mouth in a middle of a sentence in english!! Lol!

Welcome Jen. Sorry for your loss. I cant answer your question as I didnt have a d&c. I assume that if your doc said nothing then it should be ok. But if you feel unconfortable or worried about trying before AF, then maybe you should wait.


----------



## merristems

welcome jen I'm new too, just getting my head around the whole ttc thing again! Sorry for your loss hope youre doing ok now. I think it is safe to ttc before your period starts, they only say wait so they can be more certain of dates. Get on the case I say!! 

Jayne, sorry for your loss, sounds like you had a great sonographer though, mine was lovely too, even had a cry when she told us the baby was no longer there :( 

All the other ladies Sorry for your losses too, there are so many of you but I will get to know you soon I'm sure!
Think bleeding is so close to stopping, light brown now woop woop! Started ff again temps are pretty average so far 36.2 degrees C, got a bfn on thurs so hcg levels must be back to normal now, think we will start ttc again next week and we are coming up to our 1st anniversary too next sunday so what better time to start! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Jen. I'm going to answer your question honestly and I hope this doesn't upset you, the answer to your question is yes you can ovulate after a d&c, but not everybody does. It is possible to get pregnant straight after and I'm sure lots of women go on to have healthy pregnancies. Indeed you are said to be more fertile for 3 months after the procedure. However I do think this depends a lot on how far along you were and how much of your lining had to be removed. My personal experience - I lost my pregnancy at 9-10 weeks, had an erpc (or d&c), and I don't think I ovulated the following cycle. My periods were extremely light for about 3 or 4 cycles, and they would stop and then start again and it took a while for my lining to build back up. I seemed to have a few slightly weird hormonal things going on for a few months as well, but they did settle down. 
I was desperate to fall pregnant after my d&c, but I honestly don't think I had enough lining. 
I got my bfp after 7 months, which seemed like forever but it took me 5 months to conceive my first child, 2 months to conceive my first angel and 6 to conceive my second so on average not that much longer than usual. I am almost 39. 
Another friend on here, Pinksmarties, (I hope she won't mind me sharing this) had an erpc the same week as me and got a bfp on her second cycle of trying if I remember rightly but had a loss at 5 weeks and thinks it may have been due to insufficient lining. 
Again, I hope this doesn't upset you, like I say I'm sure many women go on to have successful pregnancies straight after a d&c. I just wanted to give you an honest answer. I'm really, really sorry for your loss, and however long it takes you to conceive again, the ladies on here will be a wonderful support.


----------



## jen435

Miss miggins thank you soon much for your honest answer its very much appreciated. I was 17wks. Not really sure how my lining is but my doctor didnt seem concerned. She just said I healed up nicely. I wouldnt say I'm techniquelly "trying" yet but for a lil over a week now we decided no protection, I'd stay on my prenatal vit's and we would use preseed if we wanted for fun. If I get my af sometime though I will definately go back to opks, keeping track of dtd and charting. I just thought I'd give it some time. But going from pregnant to no movement and knowing my sons not in my belly I not easy.also I'm so thankful for this site and all you wonderful ladies!!! I want to thank you all.

Also I'm so sorry to learn of everyone's loss. its so sad to read that so many of us have little angels that can't be with us. I wish that each one of you have the baby you desire to have and may it be healthy and happy once it happens. I really find it uplifting to hear how after a loss ppl go off to have beautiful healthy baby's. I can honestly say I'll be excited to hear about any bfps everyone gets and their pregnancy progress if they post on here still! I'm so glad I found this thread. Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Mas1118

So sorry for your loss jen, :hugs: it sounds like you have a good plan until your cycle returns to normal.


----------



## ginny83

Hello to the new ladies :) I had a D&C at 13 weeks (the baby measured just under 12) and I was told to wait until AF returned before ttc again. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well. I had quite a few pages to catch up on so have already forgotten a lot of what I was going to write!

I had my friend's 30th last night, and typically on the few occasions that DF and I want to go out together something always happens. This time it was DS getting sick. My mum still looked after him but she didn't want to keep him overnight in case he got worse. So DF agreed to not drink and be the driver and we picked DS at about midnight on the way home. I on the other hand had waaaaay too much to drink! But I had a really fun night and DF I are really hoping that last night was my send off into pregnancy land lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning everyone. 
Hope you are well. 
Glad you enjoy your evening ginny. How is your lil one this morning?

Afm: ff moved my crosshairs, so I'm still 3 dpo today. Actually I think it fits better with all my other signs. Anyway, as long as I'm something-dpo that's all that matters. Will have to wait 1 more day to test though. So setting my test day to next sunday, but I think I'll still try from friday-saturday.


----------



## Chele78

Hi everyone, haven't caught up yet on all the posts (no Internet access until this morning), but did see mention for ickle's first CBFM peak - get DTD'ing! :)

Just wanted to thank you guys for the support thru the worrying first few weeks of this pregnancy! We got to see the baby on Friday after we landed in the States for our holiday, such a sweet relief! Baby is measuring three days ahead and hb sounded very healthy - as it wasn't a medical U/S she couldn't tell us the rate though she said from her extensive experience, sounded great. I didn't quite realise just how much we were holding our breaths and holding back our feelings until we got to see baby! Can't wait for next scan - the official one my midwife booked - the day after we get home in two weeks! Anyway, thank you ladies for helping me get this far and stay sane and positive!!


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news Chele :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... Just thought I'd share my ickle story...

I had a d&c on the 27th of April just gone as my 12 week scan 2 days prior showed a blighted ovum (where the baby doesn't form at all)... I was told it might of been a molar so I needed the d&c ASAP.

I ovulated on the 26th of may and now I'm pregnant... 6 weeks after my d&c... I ovulated a lot later than I usually do in my cycle and I hadnt had any bleeding for weeks, so I believe my lining must of built up... I never thought for me it would be possible to fall pregnant soo fast.. It took us nearly 3 years to get pregnant in feb! Will keep you all updated how it goes :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

There you go Jen, a success story! Thanks for sharing and congrats on your bfp. Chele that's awesome news. I'm so pleased for you! Ginny hope you don't feel too rough. I was out last night too but obviously on orange juice!


----------



## Emum

:) on OPK this morning so am obviously having a month when I ovulate a bit later than usual.


----------



## ickle pand

You're just a day behind me then emum :) Get BDing!!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> You're just a day behind me then emum :) Get BDing!!

OK, I'll wait to test until the day after you post your BFP then :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Fingers crossed

ETA - Now I just need to decide when to test.


----------



## Mas1118

My temp has started to drop, so I am pretty sure the stupid :witch: will fly in soon, very disappointed. My test must been an evap! I ordered my injections so they should be here next week and I have my cd3 scan and bw on wed so onto the next cycle. I don't know how much longer I can do this without going completely bonkers!! I feel like my life has been on hold for years and years - we keep saying to everyone we are going to get married after we have another baby because I don't want to be pregnant at my wedding and I am not willing to put the TTC on hold as I am not getting any younger and I want to do some retraining and I haven't started it yet until I get pregnant and I want to jog and play sports and I don't do that cause we are TTC - it just sucks!! It is all I think about day in and day out and I don't want to think about it anymore. When we started the fertility treatments we were already 3 years in of trying - we just figured it would happen and then when it didn't we were like we better get some help. We have a nine yr old son and it took us 7 months to conceive - I just figured I would have a baby by now or even two. Nobody really gets it but you ladies - they don't understand that it is all consuming and when I look to future and that all of this has come to naught I can't even fathom it - I don't even know what I will do if I am not TTC and there is no baby. Very sorry for the rant but I am at my wits end. I am not looking forward to the drugs as they made me very moody and sad when I took them last year and I have trouble sleeping on them etc..... I just hope it works.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: I think we all go through it from time to time. 

There's no reason why you can't jog or do certain sports just because you're TTC. I anything it may help. It can reduce stress, make you fitter and healthier and give you something else to think about for a few hours. You can't put your life on hold completely - god knows we give up enough!


----------



## Emum

Hugs Mas. I've had problems conceiving all my life too and know where you are coming from. 

Out of interest, why don't you exercise when TTC? Have you been advised medically not to? If not, all the evidence I have seen shows that it helps rather than hinders the conception process as it improves blood flow to uterus (and all other parts of the body). It only becomes a hindrance if very hardcore such that your periods stop - eg marathon running when stick thin or body building with an unusual diet. But even marathon runners can and do conceive. I think Paula Radcliffe has two children now, or one and heavily pregnant at least and she ran competitively until late on in her pregnancies. 

As for postponing training, job changes, etc after many years TTC my first I came to the conclusion that you can't put your life on hold. I only successfully conceived my first when I stopped doing that and got on with life. If you do conceive in the middle of a training course, so what? The worst that can happen is the baby arrives on the day you are due to sit final exams in which case they will organise a resit for you. But most likely the exams will be before or after the birth and you can still do them. And if it takes even longer than that to conceive at least you have your qualification and can get on with life. 

I do know where you are coming from as it took 6 years for us first time round and am not downplaying how you feel though, just telling you where we ended up and that getting to that state of mind helped enormously.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: I hope you'll feel better soon. 

I agree with emum and ickle. There's no reason why you shouldn't exercise. And if you get a bfp and you worry about exercising, you can still stop. But moderate exercise is good in pregnancy as well. 
I also agree that you can't keep on putting your life on hold for a baby that is not here yet. I got pg with ds1 after 2 years ttc. I just started a short course (3 months so it was ok) and was looking for work. I think that played a great role in keeping my mind of the whole ttc thing, that can take over our lives. And same happened with ds2. I actually started a new job at the same time I started ttc (i thought that would take 2 years too). That was in april 2008, and got pg in october when i started another job within the same company, and a new training as well. Now it's different because I homeschool my kids, so I cant really look for work or some kind if training. But if I could I would. Actually I thought about doing something from home. But we'll see about that. 

I hope you'll get your bfp very soon.


----------



## merristems

Mas Im sure infact certain there is no reason to give up things you enjoy whenn ttc, You must do what makes you happy and not let ttc stand in the way of a little normality!

Ickle and emum fingers crossed for you and your testing, not long until your bfp :) 

ladies just after some words of wisdom, Does anyone know when I could possibly ovulate if at all now my bleeding is stopped (i think!):shrug: 
... Im confused because the ff i use is the basic one and because my bleeding lasted 29 days non stop I dont know when to start counting from, and ff doesnt have an override to change predicted fertile days, af, ov etc! Does that make sense because normally cd1 is first day of af isnt it? So i think I am technically on cd 31 in that case today!!:wacko: Should ovulation be in or around 7 days because ff thinks i should be getting AF today!
Mmmm, not sure if I'm making any sense! 
Thanks peeps xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Merristems there is no normal time after a m/c. It could be straight after or it might not happen until after youve had a normal AF. One thing is certain, it won't happen until all of the HCG is out of your system. Have you had a BFN yet?


----------



## Emum

I agree. Cheap HPTs daily until you get a BFN, then cheap OPKs daily until you get a positive or your AF comes back and then count first day of AF as CD1. Lots of people don't ovulate before they get AF so try not to get your heart set on conceiving before it comes along though it would be amazing if you did.


----------



## merristems

emum ickle- Yes I had bfn on thursday. I have only done one opk on fri that was also neg, I have 5 more opks left and im waiting for next batch to be shipped!! So I should do them from now on then, ok will see what happens, but Im not too optimistic this month I reckon I may have to wait til next cycle, then again like you say everyone varies. Thanks for your advice. xx


----------



## merristems

Congrats Babee-bugz - So fast!! Wishing you lots of luck this time round :) xx


----------



## elm

:wave: hello lovely ladies, just popped in to see how you're all doing :hugs: Hope to see some more bfp's really, really soon xxx

Hope your tests go well ts and hope you find someone much, much better to see Faye - GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## jen435

Chele78 - congratulations on your pregnancy!! I am wishing you a happy healthy one!!

Babee_Bugs - Thank you soo much for sharing your story. I am very sorry for your loss and I hope this pregnancy goes amazing for you!! You have brought me more hope!!

Emum & ickle pand- Goodluck!! Its time to DTD!!! Wishing you both a BFP this cycle!!:)


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya elm. How are you? Can't believe you're 8 weeks already!


----------



## too_scared

welcome to the new ladies. this group is wonderful and super supportive.

merristems, i also had a mmc and waited for it to happen on its own. when it didn't i had medical management and i bled for 45 days with 4 days in the 30's where i didn't bleed/spot. i counted the first day of bleeding (feb 12) as cd 1 but i really should have counted mar 1 (the day i had medical management) as cd 1. i think i actually ov'ed during those 4 days i wasn't bleeding because i had ov pain and i got af 14 days later. we weren't ttc or using opk's at the time because i was so scared of the whole thing. :( the wait really sucks. i'm sorry you are going through this. 

mas :hugs: i agree with the others that you should do the things you want to do. i have just started running and i am due to ov in a week or so. i think it is best to do what you want and when the baby happens it is a happy surprise. personally, i think starting something is practically guaranteed to get you pg because you are starting something new... if you know what i mean! haha! i am superstitious. i have 2 friends who are working on their master's degree who just had babies. you can go to school and be pg at the same time :) 

i am so excited for you guys who are testing soon! ickle, emum, dani, good luck!! i hope i didn't miss anyone! i am behind you guys this time :( last time i was testing we were all testing together. i hope i have some tww buddies! i am due to ov on the 18th. 

good luck ladies!


----------



## ickle pand

You'll have us as cheerleaders TS even though we'll be a week ahead of you :)


----------



## too_scared

thanks :) 

i can't wait to start seeing more bfp's here!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I agree about the running. I started running about 2 months before I got my bfp. I was training to run 5k, and looking forward to building up to 10. It was the first time since my mc that I had looked forward to anything other than getting a bfp. I really enjoyed the running and the health benefits it brought. Month 2 of running I ovulated on day 15 of a 27 day cycle rather than my usual day 17, at 8 dpo ran my first 5k. For the first month ever I decided I wouldn't mind a bfn as I was looking forward to taking the running further, but got my bfp the following day. I was advised to stop when I got pregnant but I'm definitely going to be doing it again in the future. 
Elm, great to see you. 8 weeks already! Good luck to all you 2ww ladies. 
Afm, pleased to report I'm feeling bloody awful! Tired, dizzy and faint in the morning, nauseous in the afternoon, just what I want really. I have my scan on Friday so nerves jangling a bit.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ts - We'll all be cheering you on!

MrsM - YAY! Glad you are feeling horrible! lol ok that gave me a laugh that I needed today to say that.  But I am glad you are having all kinds of reassuring pregnancy feelings.

Merri - My bleeding ended earlier then yours, but we are both in the same boat. Hopefully this month will be a good one for both of us!

To all those in the tww, I'm sending lots of baby dust!

AFM, add Prometheum to the list of movies that I shouldn't watch while ltttc or ttcal.... >.<


----------



## too_scared

yay mrs. m!! i am SO so happy to hear that you are feeling lousy - not that i want you sick but you know what i mean. :happydance: 

i also agree with you about the running. it is making me feel great. like you said, something else to look forward to is really good. it gets my mind off the whole ttc thing and it helps my mood so much. i did my first 5 k yesterday. i didn't run it, just walked fast, but finished it in 45 minutes and felt great. 

thanks dodger :) how are you doing? i never watch those types of movies. anything that predicts doom and gloom for the future is something i stay away from! i'm sorry it wasn't good for you.

i am about to get in the shower now and go to bed. i have to work tomorrow. hopefully it will be a nice day. :) we finally had sun again today after almost 2 weeks of rain/mist/fog/cold. we still had a cold wind today that brought fog in off the bay but it was nice in the sun. i hope you all have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks ladies, af hasn't started yet so maybe still some hope. I do exercise _ I love rumba and I have an elliptical that I use a few times a week but jogging is my thing and because it was taking so long to conceive and when I went for my first fertility appt back in Nov 2010 - they said to gain 20 lbs and get my fat content up _ I wasn't even that skinny but my body fat was only 12% as my job at the time was very physical - since then I have gained about 20 lbs and am prob 20% BF - so healthy. I am 5'9" and 150 lbs. My favorite sports are waterskiing, wake boarding, jogging, hiking etc.... We still hike a lot but as jogging is very unkind to the body (high impact) I have read that if you are having trouble conceiving not to do high impact exercise - but screw it I am going to start doing all those things I love again and maybe that will take my mind off everything else and it will happen. Maybe Ill even start jumping on the trampoline again!! My ds loves when I get on there with him except when his friends are around, lol.
Good luck with the :sex: ladies for those of you near O!!
I hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## merristems

too scared its good to here that there is ovulation hope in this post mc stage, Im so sorry to hear of your loss also we will all get through this.
Dodger It is really sad we are around the same stage in our cycles but at least we have lots of support in this. Im temping and on the other ladies advice opking from now until af! Never thought I would be a poas junkie, especially at work! I dont care though i just want to know if my body is healing. 
Hope you are all well today have a good one :) best move or i will be late for work!


----------



## Dani Rose

Wrote a huge post and it got wiped :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Urgh


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies, Just checking in to say hello and that I am thinking of you all. I am feeling a bit sad but less angry about Friday and have booked in to see my doctor to have a chat. If the clinic I am going to has a much higher success rate in my age group I will stay with them and ask for a different doctor.

This morning I slipped and fell out the bath, cracked my ribs! Felt like an old woman ;0(


----------



## merristems

Ouch Faye that must kill!! Hope you get better soon be careful xx


----------



## fayewest

Just a bit clumsy! Good news, I have just found an acupuncture clinic opened up in the town and they are going to sort me out an appointment asap ;0)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Where are you ladies? 
Emum, kelly, mmm, mrsm, ickle, ginny, and everyone else (apologies to the ones i didnt mention)?????

Faye: ouch! Are you feeling better? 

I finally set my testing date for friday (8dpo) and ordered 2 cb digis. They're on their way! I'm so hopefull, if it turns out to be a bfN, I'll be crushed!


----------



## Dani Rose

I just watched my friend carrying the olympic torch it was amazing! Just had to share!!!


----------



## Emum

Hi ummi. Am here. ff has declared today to be Ov day for me, so am waiting for OH to come to bed to seal the deal ;)

Had a stressful day today because have discovered we have mice in our kitchen. :sick: :sick: Even though I grew up in quite a rural area I absolutely hate them, and am quite scared of them. Have put some traps down tonight and we are eating cook chill meals from the fridge until further notice as once we have caught all the little blighters I am going to throw every scrap of food in our cupboards away and in the meantime there is no way I'm letting anyone eat any of it!


----------



## ickle pand

That's exciting Dani! I'm looking forward to seeing it tomorrow. You'll all have to watch the BBC torch cam and see if you can see me leaning out of my window lol!

I've had a few more twinges today so maybe that was ov. I was quite sore in my right ovary area while we DTD earlier. Going to try to DTD in the morning but DH is leaving at 6.30 and we have people staying. 

Have had a lovely evening catching up with my mates that are staying. We went out for tea and I've had a few drinks and am feeling a bit tipsy. Back on the diet in the morning though :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Your dh better not be late!! Lol

I'm not scared of mice, I'd find them cute if they weren't a health hazard! Did u put those sticky traps? They usually work well. I had mice in one flat just a week before i gave birth to ds2. Yuk!!

Dani: you must be so proud of friend! Something to remember and talk about years from now!! 

My day was really weird! Dh had to go to France to visit a relative who is not well. But at the station to board the eurostar there were some problems with the tickets, so he did not go. I was suppose to go ice skating woth the kids and a friend was driving me there. She was supposed to pick up someone else's children on our way. But she torn (??) a tyre in front of my house. So had to call dh to change the wheel. And the other friend finally found someone else to take the kids. 
An everyday adventure the finishes well, but noone would have guessed how!


----------



## ickle pand

He's staying away tomorrow night so it's morning or nothing lol!


----------



## jen435

Ummiboyz - good luck!!! I hope you get your bfp!!! 

Faye - I hope your okay! Please be careful!


----------



## jen435

My cm is sooo crazy today!!! I've never in my life seen anything as thick, clear, stringy in my life and there's so much. Okay sorry tmi but I'm feeling scared, excited, nervous... idk what to think. Can this happen even if I don't ovulate??


----------



## ayclobes

I'm not sure if i've updated you ladies or not..i know i've been MIA for awhile! I found out almost a week ago that we're expecting a valentines baby!


----------



## jen435

ayclobes said:


> I'm not sure if i've updated you ladies or not..i know i've been MIA for awhile! I found out almost a week ago that we're expecting a valentines baby!

Congratulations!!! How exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Ummi - I hope those digis get to give you some good news :)

Hi to everyone else! DF and I love living in Australia, but we kinda wish we were back in London for the olympics! Looking forward to watching it all on TV though.

My temp shot up this morning, but I'm pretty sure today is too early for me to be Oing? I don't have a positive OPK yet either although they're getting darker. So not sure why my temp has shot up? Anyway, we'll DTD tonight and see what happens!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lol ickle!! 

Congrats ayclobes!! Keep us updated! That makes you how many weeks pg?

Thx jen And ginny! I hope too! I wont use the digis until i can see a real dark line on the ICs. And the good thing with those is that they sort of tell you wherher the pg is progerresing. 

Jen: i've loads of ewcm since my mc. I know it's weird, but that may be part of the fact that we are supposed to be more feetile after a mc. I did not ovulate until cd37 though (but then my cycles usually are very long). 

Ginny: it could be O and you missed the surge with opks. Or just a one off rise (hope not). But you'll see tomorrow morning. I had that o. Cd22 in my bfp cycle. Thought it was O, but the next day it went back down again! Hope it's O for you though!

I have a question for uk ladies: if i get a bfp, is it possible to ask my gp for blood tests to check whether hcg levels are doubling nicely? And if she doesnt want to, can I Ask her a private prescription? Would you know the cost?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Congrats Ayc!!!

Ginny - maybe the mc is causing you to o early this cycle? Sure does look like it could be o!

Ickle - Hope you get that early morning fun in!!

Ummi - that is a crazy day! Glad it all worked out.

Well ladies, I had a fantastic appointment today and will be setting up an appointment with an RE as soon as they call to schedule me! My cervix IS still closed like I thought, so we did a beta test today too. I'm hopeful that I'll have the results tomorrow or the next day. More details in my journal if you wanna know more! :D


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations ayclobes! Great news. 

Ummi - Most GP's here won't do it. You might be able to get it done at an EPAU but they would probably only see you if there was an issue. You can try seeing a private GP but you'd have to pay for the consultation and the test so it wouldn't be cheap and in the end it doesn't mean you won't miscarry. I think I'd rather use digis with conception indicator and save my money to pay for an early scan at 7 weeks if it were me.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and AFM - We didn't DTD, both too sleepy lol! I'm happy that we're covered though. I got a good temp this morning, but between drinking and a really bad nights sleep, I really don't trust it. Just thought its better to have something in there so I don't have to wait an extra day for my CH's. 

Not long until the torch leaves Aberdeen and starts heading here. Very excited!


----------



## ginny83

If it is O, I wonder why my OPK's haven't given me a positive? I tested twice today and they're darker than yesterday but definitely not an positive. 

Oh well, we'll DTD tonight and I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle nice temps :)

We didn't dtd last night either.

Torch left here back of 7 at Laurencekirk now! I took pics of her. Dani Rose mackay on fb if you want to see. 

Ace feeling to be part of it. My bro lives in London will be amazing amotsphere there this summer. He lives in wimbledon so gets the tennis too! Jealous!

Dodger yay for great app.

Congrats on bfp Ayc!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Torch just went past here. I didn't realise there'd be the lorry's with it playing music etc. Was very exciting. The guy that carried it past here actually works with me. Will have to send him the pics tomorrow.

I'll add you on FB :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Added you :)

That's me and my bro in my pic. On my wedding night in the pool lol


----------



## ickle pand

Lol!

One of the guys from Kev's lifeboat crew has just put up pics of him holding the torch! No idea how he managed that.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ickle. Think I will follow your advice. Well that is IF I see a bfp... 
About dtd: sometimes it doesnt all fo as planned. But as you said, as long as you're civered, that may be all that it takes. 

Dodger: great for the appt. hope everything works out ok. 

Ginny: hope you O'ed and you missed the surge, or that you will O soon

Hi Dani, that's a good start for the day!


----------



## ickle pand

I just put in a fake temp for tomorrow to get cross hairs and I got a high rating for our intercourse timing, so I'm chuffed with that. I also got a potential due date of the 3rd of March :)


----------



## ginny83

yeah for good timing ickle!

I noticed that last cycle you didn't get a 'peak' on your monitor. Does it work in the same way OPKs work where you might miss the surge? Or does it monitor something different altogether?


----------



## Dani Rose

I jus got snotty cm, excited as got it last bfp! I know it might mean nothing but yay! Lol


----------



## ickle pand

Here's a link that explains how it works better than I could lol! https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Dani!


----------



## ginny83

Thanks ickle!

If I don't get a BFP this cycle I might look at buying one


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani - that's fantastic! I hope it's your bfp!! :) I tried looking you up on fb, but there were several close options, but none that were exactly as you spelled it. :( 

Ickle - your chart is looking awesome! 

How fun for you ladies watching the torch come through! :)

My beta test came back as less then 1, so no beta hell for me this time. Thank God for small blessings!


----------



## Dani Rose

Dani Rose Mackay. Should be that. Ickle found me ;)

Glad beta is low, well not but you kwim x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani Rose said:


> Dani Rose Mackay. Should be that. Ickle found me ;)
> 
> Glad beta is low, well not but you kwim x

I definitely know what you mean. I'm both glad and sad about the result, but maybe more glad then sad because it means that my body is done with it and can move on. Ugh that sounds horrible to say! 

Are you in Aberdeen? The subscribe thing is throwing me off. lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh Aberdeen. It's me and bro in pic with arms wide open in a pool lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY! Just added you! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Woooo hoooooo


----------



## dodgercpkl

Fantastic pics Dani!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: your chart looks really good! Hope that's your cycle! 

Dodger: you're right, that means you can move on. That's exactly how I felt. TTC is on girl!! Cant wait to see your sticky BFP and pics of a sticky beano!!

Afm: no change, still waiting, no symptoms yet. It feels like i spent the last month waiting! Waiting for appointments, waiting for bleeding to stop, waiting for O and now waiting to test and probably waiting for AF... 
Patience. Patience and more patience...
Otherwise my day was more quiet than yesterday. So I'm trying to relax with the kiddies!


----------



## ickle pand

Dodger - I'm really glad that it's not going to drag on and on for you this time. 

Dani - I had a look to see if we have any friends in common, since Aberdeen is so small but we don't lol!

Ummi - That's all TTC seems to be isn't it? Waiting and waiting!


----------



## merristems

Danni hope this is the sign of great things to come :) Yeah so excited to see what happens for you.
Ummi Im with you on the waiting it sucks and only just starting out again on my journey!

ATM 3rd opk today and it was suprisingly darker than yesterdays! My temps are pretty average-36.1-36.2 So thats cool. cm is also looking promising if you catch my drift, def seems more than usual and libido is back on!! Haha sorry tmi
Hope you ladies waiting to test are ok any symptom spotters yet?? xx


----------



## Rainbowbabe

Hi everyone! I think this is a place for me as TTC after loss of my son half a year ago. I lost him 9 weeks before due date. As it took us 2.5 yrs to conceive the first time, I am prepared it is not going to happen right away but hopefully you will make the journey more bearable. Today on cd13, no sign of O but here's hoping. Testing soon. :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Rainbowbabe said:


> Hi everyone! I think this is a place for me as TTC after loss of my son half a year ago. I lost him 9 weeks before due date. As it took us 2.5 yrs to conceive the first time, I am prepared it is not going to happen right away but hopefully you will make the journey more bearable. Today on cd13, no sign of O but here's hoping. Testing soon. :)

Oh hun, I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss. *hugs* I do hope you get your sticky rainbow baby soon. You've found a wonderful group of very supportive ladies!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - me too! Btw, if you care to add me on fb, I'd love having you as a friend there too! Just look for Leandra under Dani's friends list. :D

Merri - sounds promising!! Hopefully O will be here soon for you!

Things are starting to move faster now! I just got a call from the genetic testing facility and am now booked in (with DH) for a consultation on Thursday of this week! Now we just need the RE to call and set up an appointment and we are good to go. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Sent you a friend request Dodger :)

Rainbowbabe - So sorry for your loss. That must've been awful to lose your baby so close to the due date. The ladies here are an amazing support.


----------



## Rainbowbabe

Thanks girls, I will be lurking here every now and then. I can see some of you been through a lot too. Keeping my fingers crossed for those waiting for O!:thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - YAY! Accepted :)

Rainbow - are you temping and/or opking? 

RE's office just called, so the appointment is tentatively set up for a month from now! I'm a bit nervous, but mostly just excited that everything is now set up and ready to go!


----------



## Emum

Hi Rainbowbabe. Very sorry to hear you have had such a hard time but welcome to the madhouse, and hope we can keep you entertained and informed while you are TTC again.


----------



## ickle pand

Cool Dodger.

If anyone else wants to add me on facebook, send me a pm and I'll tell you my full name there :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Rainbow babe: so sorry for your loss. Hope your rainbow will come very soon. I really love this lil group. I almost only post on here. It makes it less hard when you're not alone on this journey. 
Just to warn you: i think you just found a bunch of poas addict, beware ;-)

Dodger: a month will pass faster than you think (i know, that's what I say and I can't even be patient enough to wait few more days for testing...) are you still ttc while waiting for your next appt?

Ickle: i wanted to reply something to you, but cant remember what! Sorry, I'll come back later!! Lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think so. I need to chat with DH and make sure we are on the same page about it, but I think so.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol ok Ummi!


----------



## ginny83

Rainbowbabe - sorry for your loss :hugs: but welcome

dodger - great news that things are moving along for you in terms of maybe starting to get some answers. 

Ummi and Dani - hopefully you won;t have much more waiting to do before seeing those BFPs!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well :)

AFM - well used FMU today on this morning's OPK and I got a positive! (well I think it is, the test line looks the same as the control line!) So I have no idea what is going on with my temps, but I'm super excited about getting a positive OPK. I think last cycle maybe didn't work because my pee during the day is too diluted? Will test again this afternoon!


----------



## ickle pand

Ginny I'm not an expert with OPKs because IVF never really used them but I thought you weren't supposed to use FMU with them. Not exactly sure why though. 

AFM - Back to work today :( At least it's only for 3 days. Got my weigh in tonight. I'm looking forward to the group since I didn't stay last week when I was feeling crap but I'm a bit nervous about my weight for the first time since I ate and drank the other night. 

Got my crosshairs this morning which is great. Just got to wait until I can test now. How are the other 2WWers getting on? Anyone picked a test date yet?


----------



## merristems

Rainbowbabe said:


> Hi everyone! I think this is a place for me as TTC after loss of my son half a year ago. I lost him 9 weeks before due date. As it took us 2.5 yrs to conceive the first time, I am prepared it is not going to happen right away but hopefully you will make the journey more bearable. Today on cd13, no sign of O but here's hoping. Testing soon. :)

Welcome rainbow sorry for your loss fingers crossed for ovulation xxx:hugs:


----------



## merristems

Dodger thats great news re appointment hope the wait doesnt do your head in too much wait wait wait :) 
Ickle yey for cross hairs get on the case hehehe
Ginny, Hi I have been following your journey too feel like a stalker! great news on the positive opk that temp shift wont be far off so get bding!
So that two ovulating and two in 2ww? I loose track fast!! Im rubbish!
Have a good day today xx


----------



## kelly1973

Hey ladies, ive been lurking and keeping up to date with all you lovely ladies, could anyone look at my chart and tell me when they think i ov this month havent got crosshairs yet but hoping ov has happened hope your all well xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly you could have ovulated on cd9 and another high temp tomorrow may give you crosshairs. However it's also possible you haven't ovulated yet, cd9 is early! How are things with you? How is hubby bearing up, if you know what I mean?


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs migg yeah things are ok been a bit quiet as dont like to winge on here as i know there are ladies on here that are going through a lot worst then me,oh bearing up but bloody difficult and really gets me down but i guess it will happen if its meant to be how i hate that saying lol do you think i should carry on doing opks then? i usually ov cd11 and didnt even ov last month any way enough about me how the devil are you?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay! Ickle for crosshairs! And your timing seems perfect too!!

2 more days for me and I'll test. I'm 6dpo today. Last I had a bfn a this stage, so there's. O point testing today. Also yesterday evening I had cramps, but they were not as strong as when I had my bfp (i knew then it was implantation). But now I just think I am imagining things because I want it so much!!! Anyway, I'll keep you posted. Still dont remember want I wanted to say yesterday, I dont think I rem. silly me!


----------



## kelly1973

yah people testing soon happy days good luck ummi


----------



## ickle pand

I ov'd 3 days ago meristems lol! Did lots of BDing so just got to wait and see if it worked or not.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd carry on with the opks for a couple more days Kelly. Try and sneak a bit more action in if you can. And don't look on it as whinging, we all go through different stages of grief but your struggles are equally valid. 
Good luck to all now in the 2ww!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey

Missed loads as per lol!

Rainbow I'm so sorry I can't even imagine. You have found a wonderful and supportive group here though. I couldn't have done the last 3 months without them. Geee it's been that long already :(

But in all honesty they help me not to think about it but move on, seeing the bfps and other ttc'ers really boosts my spirits. I went through the last mc all on my own and at this point I definitely hadn't moved on like I have now. I want to thank everyone here for that!

Dodger yay for app!

Ickle - runs to look at chart!

I woke at 4 and had to temp *sigh* as I knew I'd only get 2 hours after that. But it looks good so il take it lol!

Full feeling in tummy, tightening. Cramps on left ovary. Sore throat, ulcers, everything tastes bad. Obsessing much?! Lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I overlayed our charts - OMG!!! The temp rise was almost identical!!! It's a sign :)

Forgot to add spots to my list. Only one time I get spots...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And thanx to you too Dani!! 
You're helping and supporting a lot too!
That looks like good signs! That's what is comforting to le, knowing that if I don't get my bfp, I'll to see someone else's and be happy for them!


----------



## Emum

Ginny, ickle is half right about the OPKs :). The best time to do them is from mid morning to mid afternoon but this is because LH isn't synthesised well in FMU so it is harder to get a positive. If you DO get a positive with FMU though it is a real positive and means your surge has been detected. 

Kelly, your chart suggests you have ovulated this month but it is only a suggestion until you get at least one more high temp. It's also a bit less accurate than it could be because you have missed a week's worth of temps so it is hard to get an accurate coverline. You can only really get away with not temping during AF if you know that you have long cycles and ovulate late. Ideally, you want at least 7 days of temps before you think you are likely to ovulate to give the most accurate picture. 

Nice to see you Mrs M. You and Loz and Pink have all gone quiet on us! Miss you all.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi our charts are similar too and we dipped on the same day :) this is our months I feel it lol


----------



## Dani Rose

My opks are most positive in the morning. This is why I don't think they work for me. Dodger will tell you how many I got as I Emailed her them last night. I hate the process to add pics here takes forever and I'm usually on my phone


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum! I'm always here, I read every day. I sometimes forget I haven't posted! Been feeling naturally anxious about my scan on Friday, had a couple of dreams about erpcs so it's preying on my mind more than I thought it was. 
I'm feeling a bit vexed as OH and I (well, just me really to be honest) want to move house. We rent and the house we rent, although its in a lovely area and is actually a nice house though we could do with more room, is very tatty. Our landlords haven't decorated it in at least 20 years. The bathroom and kitchen need replacing and its very tired looking. We have even offered to do the work ourselves but they will only give us a budget of £100. That will not cover the lounge and dining room never mind anything else! 
So now mark is back in employment I'm thinking of moving on. A friend of mine is moving over the bridge this summer so we looked at her house on Sunday. Lovely, the same rent as ours, but the same size as ours and just a bit too far out of town. Then Mark told me a friend of his is renting out her house. This house is beautiful, just my taste, bigger than ours and just perfect. However it's out of our price range at £150 more than we pay now. Mark will be hopefully getting a pay rise at some point but I don't know when. I'm racking my brains to think what I can do from home to earn £200 a month. I think it's a pipe dream. I wish Mark hadn't told me about the damned house.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I childmind and make good Money If I want to. I also do gel nails, spray tan and photography. All done from home 

Got my camera 2 years ago and did the beauty courses last year so anyone can do either with time ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ps I want to move too. Our landlord is my FIL and the house is too small already let alone a 3rd baby


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well I am a beauty therapist Dani, it's what I do for a living. I don't do nail extensions though and have always avoided doing them as its not the kind of treatment I like to do, I specialize more in massage etc. The things I do are more difficult to do mobile, especially when pregnant. I have thought about child minding but it's not something you can start quickly is it, you have to do a course and be ofsted registered don't you? I was thinking about something along the lines of proof reading as I'm pretty good at spotting grammar and spelling mistakes, not sure how I'd get into it though.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that's weird Dani! Definitely a sign. When are you going to test?

I've been trying to work out how to make more money on the side too. I earn a good wage here but we have a credit card that we've been jumping so we don't have to pay interest that we need to get rid of and we both really need to replace our cars. I need to get DH to work in the oil industry to earn more money but he likes where he is lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I thought you were. In Scotland the course only took 2 months. One night a week. We are registered by social care now. But it doesn't take too long. 1 or 2 kids can earn you a fair amount. I've cut back a lot this year.

Ickle that's so like us. Dh won't do it but even he wants to a bit now lol

Testing fathers day :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and I only do the gel nails. They are really popular here just now x


----------



## ickle pand

I've thought about childminding when we have kids but our flat isn't that big and we don't have a garden. One of my friends does it but she has a big enough place that they've turned their front room into a kids room, so all the toys etc stay in there.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsM there is a website called Odesk, they offer jobs from home, usually computer based stuff. I havent registered yet, but I am planning to do so. As I homeschool my kids, going to work is not an option any more!


----------



## Dani Rose

I started in a flat Ickle was fine :) I've all the contacts should you want them x


----------



## ickle pand

I'll have a look at that when I get home too. I've done a lot of proof reading with past jobs etc so might find something on there. 

I've heard of another site that's supposed to be good. peopleperhour.com it's called, people put up their job requirements and you put in a bid to do the work.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that Dani. I might do that when our time comes. My SIL is also a childminder and had to do a course that seemed to take forever but then she's not the most organised person. We're not that close though so I wouldn't ask her advice lol!


----------



## ginny83

Thanks Merristems! 

Kelly, I agree with MrsM - it's looking like CD9 :)

MrsM - if you don't mind proof reading, how about tutoring/proof reading essays? You could always put up some notices in schools/unis? 

Emum - thanks for the info about using FMU with OPKs. I did a bit of research and it's the same as what you say, that the reason it's advised not to use FMU is because LH is usually synthesised later in the day. To be fair, DS and I had a sleep in today and then I didn't get to pee until after he ate - so although it was FMU, it was about 9.30am.

I ending up doing another OPK this evening and got another positive! Yay :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for the opk!! It seems we'll get more tww buddies!!


----------



## kelly1973

ladies do i have to stop my rlt tablets when get crosshairs or carry on all way through


----------



## ickle pand

Stop them when you get crosshairs Kelly. Also stop EPO if you're taking it too, I can't remember if you are or not.


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

i hope you are all well.

nice to see you back again Kelly :)

sorry i am not posting much. i am reading and am happy to see all you ladies in your tww and all the ladies about to ov. fx'ed for you all!!

i have a question about co-q 10. i saw some at the drug store yesterday and was thinking about buying them. i seem to remember someone here taking them. the ones i saw were 100 mg and they were liquid gels. i can't remember the brand now. what is the dose that is recommended for ttc? the bottle said they were for heart health and to take 2 a day. i am due to ov on monday, it is too late to start now? what time in your cycle do you take them? 

sorry for all the questions!


----------



## ickle pand

I take them TS. I just take one capsule a day. I'm not sure how much is in them but I'll find out for you.

ETA - they're 100mg.


I'm so proud of my little cousin. I found out earlier that she's been made head girl of her school! She was bullied when she was younger but is a great kid and never let it bring her down.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ickle :) do you take them all cycle or just certain times? do you think it is too late for it to effect me this cycle since i am due to ov i about 5-6 days?

congratulations to your cousin! i am not really sure what head girl is but it sounds like a great honor. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle same happened to my sister. The bullies hated it! She now models for premiere productions (wedding shows mostly) as does my daughter and they hate that even more as she is tall, blonde and beautiful. My guess for the bullying in the first place. She used to get hit at school and everything. Awful people


----------



## Dani Rose

Dh's brother has cerebral palsy and just got made one too. So chuffed for him as he needs the confidence. He has spent his life not able and now has responsibility so it will be great for him :)


----------



## ickle pand

I take mine all cycle TS. I've only been taking them about 6 weeks though so not long enough to notice much difference. 

A head girl/boy is like a class president or head prefect. They come from the oldest year in the school. We also had house captains and prefects (I was a prefect).

That's great Dani. When I was at school people had to give a speech about why they wanted to be Head Boy/Girl to the whole of 6th year and then we all got to vote, so it was just a popularity contest, not necessarily the best person.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh same with my sis and she didnt even have a speech ready just winged it lol. She is one of those that can fall in poop and come out smelling of roses!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ickle :) maybe i will wait to see if i need it for next cycle then (pma!) instead of starting now when it probably won't do anything.

that is awesome about the school honors :)


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you don't need them :)

I've been having crampy type pain in my right ovary since ov. Not sure what's causing it but it's annoying. It even hurt when we DTD the day after ov. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Dani Rose

SAME here Ickle!!! I couldn't bend over today! I thought cyst but research says can just mean good O ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo good. It can hurt all it wants to now then :)


----------



## Dani Rose

No gain without pain so they say!!! ;)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great for those who've been made head girl/boy! Even when my sin was still in school he saw a lil girl being bullied and said it to the teacher, but they didn't do anything. That's just disgusting! So I think your relatives deserve it (to be made head girls/boy and everything that can make them feel better about themselves)

I've had those kind of pain too. But i dont know why I dont feel that it's gonna be my turn... Sorry to break all the nice pma going on here. I have so many mixed feelings about the whole thing! 2 more days... Anyway tomorrow I'll be busy, I'm taking the kids to our home ed group, which i havent been in months due to the move and the mc (didn't feel like meeting pg women, or explaining anything, and didnt want to end up crying like I did at the swimming lessons). Anyway, I think it's time to go back, especially if the weather gets a bit nicer.


----------



## ickle pand

Your chart looks good so far Ummi. It's still very early days to be counting yourself out. I know what it's like to have that doubt though. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Kelly - I'm with MrsM, I'd carry on with the opks for a few more days until temps confirm or deny ovulation. It does look like you MIGHT have, but with so few temps, it's impossible to say for sure.

Ummi - YAY! Can't wait to see what your tests bring! I'm hoping for a bfp for you!

Ickle - I hope you caught the eggie! I'd dearly love to see you pregnant!! Grats on your cousin!

Dani - I'm so hoping you get a clear 2nd line by Sunday!!! More positive OPK's? How frustrating! I do hope they are a sign of impending pregnancy!! What do you do photography-wise? I love taking pictures and I think I'm fairly good at it. Tell me your secrets!! :D That sounds fantastic for your BIL! I hope that gives him a good amount of confidence!!

Emum - You are such a wealth of knowledge! I didn't know that about the week's worth of prior temps before ovulation. I mean I guess I suspected it just because with so few temps like on Kelly's chart, it's just plain hard to know for sure, but I didn't really KNOW it if that makes sense. I guess I never had to with my crazy cycles. lol

MrsM - *hugs* I know that's got to be frustrating to see the perfect thing and have it be just out of range. I hope you can figure something out!! Is there any chance that the owner might consider lowering the rent a bit? I'm not sure how things work in the UK, but I know that sometimes landlords are open to some negotiation here.

Ginny - Woot for the positive OPK's!!

TS - I was taking them and then stopped for some reason and you've just reminded me that I should start taking them again!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Me too dodger!

Well I did a course last year and learn along the way. I use a DSLR, got numerous lenses and shoot in manual with DOF and SS etc, what camera are you using? I am still a beginner in this field myself but know so much more than I did a year ago it's crazy!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: b&b doesnt allow to say "thanks" the button is not there on you post. So thanks!! ;-)

I think I've got a fever tonight or something. I am boiling! I took my temp, says 37.15C, so I am not sick or something. But it's weird.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle i had to stop epo gave me mega headaches

i wish id of temped more now im just so crap at it lol
Ickle yay for mega o pains i agree no pain no gain


----------



## ickle pand

I've been having cramping this evening. Too early to be implantation or anything though. Try not to symptom spot but it's hard when it's sore lol! 

Weight stayed the same this week. Happy with that given the meal and drinks on Monday.


----------



## too_scared

awesome news about the weight ickle :)


----------



## Dani Rose

God I keep gaining. Jeans all tight and I'm uncomfortable! Need to get a grip
On it before I'm a beefer! Being pg twice in 9 months and mc's are to blame lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani Rose said:


> Me too dodger!
> 
> Well I did a course last year and learn along the way. I use a DSLR, got numerous lenses and shoot in manual with DOF and SS etc, what camera are you using? I am still a beginner in this field myself but know so much more than I did a year ago it's crazy!!!

Nice! I want to get a DSLR but have hesitated because of the cost. I currently have a Panasonic Lumix DMC ZS19, which does allow a fair amount of play but no special lenses. It's a pretty darn nice point and shoot though!



Ummi2boyz said:


> Dodger: b&b doesnt allow to say "thanks" the button is not there on you post. So thanks!! ;-)
> 
> I think I've got a fever tonight or something. I am boiling! I took my temp, says 37.15C, so I am not sick or something. But it's weird.

That is odd!! Sorry you are feeling feverish.



ickle pand said:


> I've been having cramping this evening. Too early to be implantation or anything though. Try not to symptom spot but it's hard when it's sore lol!
> 
> Weight stayed the same this week. Happy with that given the meal and drinks on Monday.

Good job on the weight! Symptom spotting is pretty much impossible when something hurts enough to make you notice.


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Hi... Such a good idea... May I join. Best of luck to all... <3
ttc is getting me down with no sucessful. Would love to hear other sucess stories


----------



## too_scared

welcome Sj bornasleep. so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss SJ bornasleep. Welcome our little group. 

AFM - I've got heartburn now. It's too early for all this nonsense, especially when I'm trying to be chilled out this time lol! Another good temp this morning but I'm still not sleeping well. Zumba tonight - hopefully that'll tire me out and help.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome to our group sj bornasleep. Sorry for you loss, sorry you have to find yourself here. But like you said it is really encouraging to see other women oike are trying again and to see some bfps too! Cant wait for the next batch!

Afm: woke at 5 again, temp still high, no more fever. I think It's the high temp i didnt handle very well yesterday! Maybe i'm not used to it with those endless cycles (actually this one post mc is from far the best I've ever had). Anyway, at 5am i had to pee (sorry tmi) and i couldn't resist my poas addiction. I had to test! Lol!
Well, obvious result: bfn! Why am I fooling myself hey?
Anyway we'll see tomo. Hope I'll get something by sunday...


----------



## Dani Rose

Eh look at my temp..... Stay calm, stay calm....


----------



## Dani Rose

Sj bornAsleep said:


> Hi... Such a good idea... May I join. Best of luck to all... <3
> ttc is getting me down with no sucessful. Would love to hear other sucess stories

Welcome, I am so sorry to see your little man was born sleeping :( MC is hard but I cannot imagine that. You are very strong to be back here TTC and everyone here is so lovely. Really helped me along this journey :kiss:


----------



## Dani Rose

Dodger once you get one you will never look back. LOVE mine!


----------



## ickle pand

That looks really promising Dani. Hope it stays up! You're waiting until Sunday to test aren't you? I'm going to aim for Wednesday I think - I'll probably give in much earlier though lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh only cos fathers day plus I'm rubbish at waiting lol.

It's so like F's chart at this point and his dropped a little and was ok.

Fx for us ;)


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you get a great fathers day present for your hubby! What would your forecasted due date be? Mine would be the 3rd of March.


----------



## Dani Rose

27th feb but I think O was the thurs so a day later. Who knows


----------



## ickle pand

It's only a rough figure anyway isn't it? 

I'm trying not to get too excited about the thought of a spring baby, that could possibly be born 8 days late on my Dad's birthday lol!


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies, really excited to see your temp rise Dani, I have my fingers crossed for you and Ickle this cycle ;0) 

Dodger - Our DSLR is the best toy ever, although me and Mr P fight over it quite alot so perhaps we need another ;0) 

I started bootcamp this morning ... 5 weeks exactly to my holiday, and I will be going 6 mornings a week til then!

I have allowed myself to get super unfit and lazy, almost had a heart attack when I stood on the scales this am, but the trainer seems to think that I could easily reach my goal within 5 weeks as long as I dont cheat once and keep up the fitness ;0) Am a little scared to be honest! 

Acupuncture booked for next Friday, really excited about that, should de stress me ready for the IVF xx


----------



## ickle pand

That bootcamp sounds tough Faye. I need to do something like that to get me fit. Zumba is good but I missed last week and I'm not sure if I'm going tonight because I'm really tired. I find it a real struggle to keep things like this going. 

Hope the accupuncture goes well. I've got the number of a local clinic but I've not phoned them up yet. I might call at lunchtime to find out more.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh the dating scan decides :)

Thanks Faye. 

I need boot camp too. I look ok but hate my clothes being tight. We go in 7.5 weeks but I'm restricted with RA as impact hurts too much. Need to go some walks I think!

I want a new Dslr but too skint lol


----------



## ickle pand

I bought DH a DSLR for his 30th birthday and he's used it loads. I really need to learn how to use it better than just in auto mode lol!


----------



## kelly1973

hi faye hope your ok boot amp seems harsh xx

dani yey for the temp rise


----------



## Emum

Good luck with boot camp Faye. I've been trying to lose weight and tone up for the last 3 weeks now as I am going to a family wedding in mid July, and the dress I wanted to wear was way too small. I slightly gave up hope earlier in the week and bought something new in a larger size, but today decided to try the first one on again and to my amazement it did fit! I'm now not sure whether I want to wear it though, as I found another nice one in my wardrobe which I've never had a formal enough chance to wear and which also now fits again too. So I have a choice of three :). Still want to keep going with the diet but mainly the exercise though, so that they look even better on. (Not that I am in the least competitive but DH has a cousin who is 6 years older than us who we haven't seen for about 15 years and was always very glamorous, and who I dislike :blush:)


----------



## ginny83

I wish I was more competitive so I had more motivation to lose weight!

I weighed myself at my mum's house the other day since I don't own scales and I was 74kg :( My usual weight use to be about 67 and I went up to about 76 with DS (might have even been less). So I only weight 2 kgs less now than I did when I was full term with DS :(

I eat fairly healthy - mainly because I try and make sure DS eats well, I think it's just lack of proper exercise even though I feel like I'm running around after him all day.


----------



## Emum

I weigh far more in reality than I think I should based on how I see myself in the mirror and my clothes size :). I'm just a bit lighter than you Ginny and am 5'6" (was heavier up until 3 weeks ago). I'm still just over the maximum BMI for my height (by 4lbs, don't know what that is in kilos) but am easily wearing a UK size 12 and can even get some of my size 10s on even if they don't look as good as they might. So I find it hard to believe that I am in reality overweight in a medical sense despite what the BMI calculator says. I do think if you are reasonably fit that your weight does tend to be heavier than average and that sometimes what the mirror tells you is more important than what the scales say. But by the time of the wedding in 4 weeks I'll look great in a size 10 and be pregnant (unrealistic PMA to the fore :) )


----------



## ginny83

Sounds like a good plan Emum!

I also think I'm around 5'6" - maybe 5'7", can never remember what I am in cm or inches. When I was weighed by the doctor for this last pregnancy he calculated my MBI and I was about 3 kgs overweight, since then I think I've put on another kilo :S

Anyway, I'm going to try and do something about it since obviously it would be nice to be slimmer and more healthy - plus it's another thing to distract from ttc :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Nice rise Dani!!! That's soooo exciting!!!

Emum: you made me laugh with the cousin's story!!! Loooool!

Hi! Ginny, Faye, ickle!


----------



## ickle pand

You can't have both Emum - you'll have baby bloat lol!

Hello Ummi :)


----------



## merristems

Dani Rose said:


> Eh look at my temp..... Stay calm, stay calm....

EEEKKK!! :thumbup:

Well opk line completly vanished yesterday so i guess it was a false alarm! hohum, I wish i knew when af woulld show up, my cycles are usually 28-30 days but after my mammoth month of bleeding who knows when she might show.

I'm feeling pretty down again today. My best mate is having twins one month after my would have been due date :( I love her soooo much and im so happy for her and her dh but it does hurt because we wanted our babies to grow up and play together and our hubbys to take the kids to the park and bond etc :( I just have to keep my fingers crossed that we get a spring baby :)

I dont excercise, always think I should but im a gardener by proffession so can't face running or anything after a days weeding! I'm pretty lucky because im naturally slender so dont have to try too hard (phew)!! 
I'm also going to see an accupuncturist next week, he specialised in fertility and gyne issues. I hope it will help my cycles get back to normal fast, he said herbs would be good for this...anyone taking any? Im on red clover and ladys mantle, I want to brew my own teas.
Blah sorry for the essay been on my own all day!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Merri: maybe you dont really need to exercise because your job is actually physically demanding. So that's your exercise! And you're paid for it! Lol! (btw: i like your avatar pic lool, really cute!!)

Afm: went to my home-ed group today. It had been months since I went there! It was great for the kids and great for me!I took the time to go back because I wanted to deal with my mc first (and moving home too). So I thought noone would notice a difference, as I am usually a cheerful person even when I'm not well (the kind that say I'm ok when I defo am not but makes everyone laugh in the mean time so the attention is diverted). When I came home I send a txt to one of the mum I am close to, but havent seen in a while and did not have time to catch up with. So we told each other that it was nice each other etc... And then she she asked me if i was ok because i seemed really sad! OMG! I thought no one would notice anything, but she did. (especially that as a muslim woman, a wear a face veil). I started crying with my phone in my hands! I was really touched by the fact that she noticed my pain and at the same time angry with myself for not being able to hide it or not having got over it (yet). But I am really glad That the whole mc thing made me virtually meet wonderful people in here, and realised how supportive some people in "real life" are - just when you dont expect them! Makes me realise who I can count on!


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Ummi I am glad you have someone who you can turn to. I can defo pick on when ppl are down and most of the time guess why if they won't tell me. My friends think it's spooky! It's not an easy thing to get over but you will get there. Hugs x


----------



## fayewest

Well done Emum, I read before that you were counting calories, sounds like you've done it!! ;0) I need to find a dress for a summer wedding, but cant find anything light enough for BBdos, I need to look again when I am feeling more confident, I too have a cousin of Mr P, I don't like, that I need to feel good in front of. I am exactly the same too, I fit into my size 12, but have a nagging thought I am more like a 14, and want to be a 10 in 5 weeks ... PMA

Boot camp def quite hardcore but I used to be super fit/have done nothing since the miscarriage and put on 2 stone! That and crap food whilst doing up the house. The PT reckons I can easily drop most of that in 5 weeks if I am strict with my diet and follow his exercise plan! Its all interval training/circuits and sprinting ;0) 

Ickle - Give them a call even if just for a chat, mine is so lovely, she actually explained loads of things about miscarriages/pcos that I never knew, she sounds great and I cant wait til I start. I hope we will be IVF bump buddies.

Ginny - I am hugely competitive, though since the mc have been quite low, which made me loose my edge and have been eating really badly! I feel like today was day 1!

Hope I can walk tomorrow ;0)


----------



## merristems

:hugs: ummi you were brave today to go back to the classes and I'm sure that there are alot of people in your life who would help and support you if you opened up to them. It's hard to know how to broach the subject sometimes but there are some people who are very intuative and easy to be honest with and these are the people you can usually relie on. Its a personal choice who you tell but you shouldnt be angry with yourself for not being able to hide it from others, its a huge part of your life that has changed and I dont think its something we will ever get over.
It is a great bunch of ladies here :flower:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Dani and Merri! Here we go... I'm all tearful again...
The thing I wouldnt mind talking about it if it didnt make me cry everytime. Only when I speak to the few people who already know then I dont cry. Except with dh. 
I may also be feeling like crying because AF is approaching (hope not) and it's PMS. 

thanx ladies for listening. Tomorrow will be more cheerful. I want to buy loads of stickers for ds2. He loves them!!!


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

just wanted to say good luck and tons of sticky dust to everyone getting ready to ov and to all the ladies in their tww. there are some good looking charts!! 

faye, i wish i had your dedication! i can't stick to any diet. but, i have been pretty good at getting on the treadmill semi-regularly. :dohh:

i am just entering my fertile period according to ff. i really hope this is the cycle we all get our sticky bfp's!! (i am feeling positive tonight :))


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi - You're still very early in the grieving process so don't be too hard on yourself. I was still crying my eyes out weekly until about 4 months after my mc and I don't think I really started to get over it until after the due date and anniversary had passed. You wouldn't expect someone else to get over any other kind of loss quickly. We're often a lot harder on ourselves than we would be to a friend. 

Good luck with the BDing TS. Really hope this is it for you too!


----------



## kelly1973

yah crosshairs at last 3dpo can i join the ladies in the tww?


----------



## ginny83

yay kelly! what great bding timing too :)

I'm pretty sure I'm 2DPO, hopefully I'll cross hairs tomorrow


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you so much for your comforting words. I feel better this morning. Maybe the good cry did me some good!
Still bfn this morning though. I think I saw some sort of evap'. I should have a def answer by sunday. Btw, received my digis yesterday. Cant wait to use them!

Ts: hope this is your month! Wouldn't it be great if we all ended up with bfps at the same time?? Then we would just have to open the most positive PAL thread on b&b!!!


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, evap looking lines are a really good sign of BFPs I think! Esp if you get more than one evap!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: yay! For crosshair! Your chart is looking fab!

Ginny: cant wait to see yours tomo! 

Yoohooo! Bring on the tww and the bfps!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yay Kelly! Chart looks good. 

Ummi I hope this is the start of your BFP.


----------



## kelly1973

ummi i really hope this is the start of your big fat positive xx


----------



## fayewest

Fingers crossed Ummi xxxx


----------



## too_scared

thank guys :) i want bfp's for all of us!

ummi, i really hope that evap is the start of something wonderful! i am really looking forward to that positive pal thread!!

woooooo for ov and excellent timing kelly!! 

come on bfp's!!


----------



## ickle pand

I think there already is a positive PAL thread. I think Loz started it. I can't wait to join in on it though :)


----------



## too_scared

awesome! i can't wait for all of us to take our conversation there!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Kelly - YAY!! Glad you got your crosshairs. Looks like you got in a good bd schedule too!

Ginny - YAY for you as well!

Ummi - Oooo! Evaps are a good start!! Hoping for a bfp for you!

Ickle - Me too! And next time I join it, I'm going to STAY there darn it!

AFM - not too much to report. Did the genetics testing last night and should get the results in a couple of weeks. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. Just getting ready to go for my scan soon. Feeling ill and I don't know if it's pregnancy sickness or I'm sick with nerves.


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* I know you are going to have an amazing scan! I can't wait to see pics and hear how wriggly and fun your lo is!! :D


----------



## too_scared

i can't wait to see the scan pictures :) :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck Mrs M!!!!

3 evaps in one go today, Mmmm. Frer neg though so I wait.

Had RA dr today, took 3 under 3's on the train and to app, all behaved! wow!

Taking my sisters prom pics tonight, tanned her last night and nails night before, I am knackered!

Have a great weekend, mine is filled with friend's kids birthdays. Will post any news :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh on the negative FRER... :( I hope it's coming up with a 2nd line by Sunday!! Any new symptoms?

How fun to take the prom pics!! I bet she'll look gorgeous!


----------



## ickle pand

I hope this is the start of something Dani!

Did you slip the kids Calpol to get them to behave? Lol!

AFM - I can't wait to go home. So tired today. I needed a break so I started to clear out the desk of the guy that got the sack. Two of us gave up after an hour though. Going to take a while to go through all his crap. It's all going in the bin.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh. That's just not a fun thing to do Ickle. Hope you get to go home soon!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/a4997f03.jpg


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Dani I see a little something on the top blue one... But I hate these tests with a passion and I'll show you why

These were all dipped into the same urine (I parted the urine and dipped opk in seperate)

Green is OPK
Purple is a 10miu HPT
blue is a 10miu HPT

the green and blue one are from the same company.
 



Attached Files:







504d65e6.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dani Rose

I always get evaps so won't get excited til darker or a frer +++


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I would try a frer or different brand for deffo! Fingers crossed...

I always use to get Evaps on every bloody test which is annoying and heartbreaking, I only trust these instalert (purple tests) x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I've been lucky... I haven't (so far ofc) gotten any evaps unless I'm actually pregnant. 

@Babee - those are crazy differences!

@Dani - I'm hoping so hard for you!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It was well strange, even though there both detect from 10miu lol... Glad I only got those free with some opks and I didn't actually pay for them


----------



## ickle pand

You must have pink pee or something Dani lol! Hope those faint lines turn into something darker soon. I thought you were waiting until Sunday to test though? Lol! Have you had any symptoms?

Debzie and Fili swear by Instalert tests too. I'm going to buy them when I get through my stockpile. Think I've got about 30 odd One Step cheapies left :blush:


----------



## Dani Rose

I even get evaps on store bought tests (not frer) weird.

Well I don't trust them so won't be upset. Just if they get darker I think ok this is real.

Ickle I can never wait to test lol x


----------



## ickle pand

Me neither - 7DPO is my usual lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Every month I try to wait and fail


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I usually will end up testing at 5-6dpo... >.< I can't ever wait either!


----------



## Emum

Good lick with the scan Mrs M. Am going out tonight but will try to check in afterwards to hear your news and maybe see your scan pic.

I don't trust faint lines either. I've had a few months with convincing Evaps which have got my hopes up needlessly. Superdrug and Onestep have both been bad with that for me. A couple of times Ive even posted pics and had others say it was definitely a positive but not to be. My rule of thumb now is that unless it is definitely a positive, then it is a negative and squinting at it will only bring heartache in the long run.

Just been for my last acupuncture session as the clinic has closed down. Will miss it on Friday afternoons as I've been going every week now since January. However as still no BFP it clearly wasn't making much difference to my TTC efforts. Also had to take my DD to hospital for a planned outpatient appointment today and ran into my obstetrician in the waiting room who thought momentarily I had come in to see him. Hope that is an omen for this month :)


----------



## too_scared

dani, i really hope that turns into something solid in the next few days! i have my fingers tightly crossed!!

ickle, when do you start testing? i can't remember right now how many dpo you are. 

emum, are you going to use that will power of steel of yours again this cycle? i am going to try really hard to use your approach and not test at all until af is due or i am late. 

how many ladies are in their tww now? dani, ickle, emum, kelly, ummi... i am so sorry if i missed someone.

dodger, i had my blood work drawn for chromosome testing last week. it is exciting to be testing like that but i am also a little nervous about what it might show. i am so paranoid... :dohh:

ewcm for me last night! :happydance: 

i just had a wonderful appt with my lovely new dr. he really does wonders at calming my nerves and making me feel like this really can happen. i told him that i won't be able to get in to the specialist until november at the earliest, probably not until feb. and he told me he would do what he could and he said i would be able to see someone before then for sure :) all my blood work came back good. fsh and lh were good :) so happy about that. i was sure i would go in and he would say that fsh was bad and then it would be done. he also told us we could continue to try. he said the second i get a bfp i will be referred to a gyno and i will be closely monitored. so happy about all this.

i hope you all have a great weekend. :)


----------



## merristems

Lots of positive vibes going out to you all ,hoping we get some bfp next week ;) it's dh and my 1st wedding anniversary this weekend on fathersday so hope when we get back there tons of news from you guys speak soon xx


----------



## too_scared

happy anniversary merristems :) enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: glad for your appt, hope everything will turn out to be ok. It does help when you have a great doctor. 

Emum: i agree with you (but I could never wait until af, I have to test before!!). If i see an evap, i disregard it and it bfn for me. If I cant see a real pink line there's no point trying to see something. But I cant wait for tomorrow to test again. Maybe I'll even go and try now!! Lol
Ickle: i've got 30 of those too! Lol! Had I known I would have bought the ones babee showed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! As some of you know my scan went great! Another day ahead puts me at 11+5. Due December 30th. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e0a1a285.jpg


----------



## Dani Rose

Aww yay Mrs M!!! hey baby!!! A new year or xmas baby :) Lovely x


----------



## kelly1973

lovely migglett really really happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Woohooo!!! Sooooo cute mrsMig!!!
I am so pleased for you!!!


----------



## too_scared

oh mrs. m! i am SO happy for you :happydance: yay! yay! yay!


----------



## Mas1118

Love your scan pic mrs.m! Lovely to see!


----------



## Mas1118

I started my clomid on Wed and I will be doing injections starting Sunday so I am hoping for a good response. My clinic called today about my cd3 FSH level, that they wanted to up my thyroxin to lower the FSH even more and I asked what my levels were and it's 5.8! They were always 10 before so I am very excited because I haven't taken the thyroxin for months! I have been taking supplements for egg quality issues and it looks like they may be working! For it to be lowered that much means something is finally going right! Wish me luck ladies that I get some good eggies!


----------



## too_scared

Good luck mas!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## kelly1973

yay xx good luck mas


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning ladies!

Another BFN for me today. :(
I think by now I should have some sort of faint line?! It's def white, nothing, nada, not even a hint of an evap'!


----------



## fayewest

sooooooo exciting Mrs Miggins ... thrilled for you! xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Mas! 

Ummi - implantation can happen anytime between 6 and 12 DPO and then it takes 3 days at least until enough HCG builds up to be testable so there's plenty of time yet. If the dip you had yesterday was implantation you probably wouldn't get a line until Monday. You're never out until AF gets you!

AFM - another good temp but I know I woke up during the night. I remember looking at the clock but I've no idea what time it was. My sleep patterns are terrible at the mo. Is that a sign? Lol!


----------



## hopeithappens

yay so plzd 4 u mrs m, lovely pic aswell


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just thought I would stop in to say hello.

ickle my bfp cycle I did wake up loads and had the only other difference was a really bloaty belly full of wind (gas for those over the pond) I have all my crossables crossed for you.

Kelly see your 2 dop and good bding, good luck hun.

Mrs migg I have said this a few times but I am soooo chuffed for you.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on the thread.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks hun. I've no idea why I keep waking up, so maybe it could be hormonal or something.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I woke too, temp at 5 was 36.64 and at 8 36.98, entered the first but a huge diff!

I have groin pain and a huge bloated, tender tummy :(

IC looks darker but superdrug BFN, so not reading into it until I get a brand +++

Urgh. Bad mood today!


----------



## ickle pand

Did you go straight to sleep after temping at 5? If so, the 8am temp is right on the edge of being asleep for at least 3hours. Have you tried correcting the temps?


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I did but 7 is my usual wake time...

It won't change bfp or not so just made a note


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/e2085f89.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true. It's easy to get caught up on temps but it won't change anything.


----------



## ickle pand

I can see a faint line that looks like it has colour. Can I ask why your still doing OPK's? Just be careful they don't touch and that you dip the HPT first or that can give you evaps.


----------



## Dani Rose

It looks better the second time but won't make me preggo lol. Just decided to use the more normal one and rem the high one in the back of my mind ;)

You going shopping?


----------



## Dani Rose

It's an old opk. Just to compare lines and yeh I don't let them touch! ;)


----------



## ickle pand

I was supposed to be but I'm still in my jammies watching The Real Housewives of New York lol! I'd better get myself together though because I need a dress.


----------



## Dani Rose

Snap! Pjs here. Starving! Away to cook :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Posted something earlier but it's not in the thread :(

Was just saying thx ickle, I am not too hopeful as it feels more like Pms signs than pg signs. I have been very irritable for the past 2 days and some people in real life are starting to get on my nerves! And I hope you find a nice dress!

Dani your symptoms looks great! Hope that's the one for you!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh! AndHi Debzie! I can see your a nice onion now!! Congrats!


----------



## ginny83

Dani, Ummi and Ickle - I have my fingers crossed for you all! Really hope to see 3 lovely BFPs in the next few days :) Sorry if I missed anyone else in the TWW!

Well I have no idea where I am :s My OPKs have turned negative, but still don't have cross hairs and got EWCM today? So I think there might even be a chance I haven't O'd yet! I've also been feeling so bloated the past few days - have no idea if this is related to anything though.


----------



## Emum

Temps, CM and LH surges can be bonkers in the first cycle post loss Ginny. It's really hard often to predict when or even if you have ovulated but despite that many women do go on to conceive before they get their first AF. All you can do at this point is to keep trying at regular intervals and hope for the best


----------



## ginny83

This is my second cycle after my D&C, but I'm sure things will still be out of whack for a while yet! Anyway like you said, we've been trying at regular intervals, so there's not much more I can do anyway!

I think I'm going to use my old thermometer next cycle if I need to also (hope I don't!), it only measures one decimal place, but it's what I got my BFP on and it remembers my temp when I turn it off so I don't have to note it down straight away.


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsM - So glad to finally meet Migglet!! I knew it would be an awesome scan for you! :)

Mas - YAY!! That sounds so great and I'm thrilled that things are heading the right direction!

Ummi - As Ickle says, give it some time. :) I am hoping and praying for a bfp for you!

Ickle - I do hope so!! Your chart is looking fab again!

Dani - Sorry you are in a bad mood today and not feeling great. I am hoping that it's the sign of other things though!

Ginny - I agree with Emum. Hopefully you'll get those crosshairs soon though!! :) Oooh... I'd hate to have to remember! I do pretty well... but I don't always get it into my memory.

AFM it looks like my gut feeling the last day or 2 might be right and I might have ovulated yesterday or the day before. lol That would be a kick in the pants since it would be my earliest ovulation yet. But if it is, then at least we are ntnp this time around... lol The reason I'm not quite sure on dates is that I too, took my temp 2x's yesterday (not today). The first time around was at 225am and it was 97.7, but memory is telling me that I was a bit restless before I woke up enough to realize that I should be taking my temp. I went back to sleep and got up finally for the day shortly after 4am and took my temp right away when I woke up that time and got 98.1. It's definitely less then 3 hours sleep on the last time, but the first time might not be accurate because of the restlessness, and my temps during the day would (to me because I've noticed this many other times) indicate that the 98.1 might be more accurate. 

I know that sounds all kinds of convoluted, but I've taken my temp many times during the day during all parts of my cycle and I've noted that the only times (other then fever temps) that my body gets up over 98 degrees is when I'm in my luteal phase. Anyway, right now the 97.7 is what's in ff, but I have a note about the 98.1 because if I did ovulate already then it could change the date by a day.


----------



## elm

Dropping lots of :dust: off for you lovely ladies xxx Hope there are lots of bfps in the next few days (and weeks!). Can definitely see a line Dani,hope it shows up on a different test tomorrow x
Gorgeous scan pic Mrs Mig, so happy for you :) DS had his had up like that in his scan pic :cloud9:

I'm thinking of making a mw appointment this week (for the week after), starting to feel a bit real - scary getting towards week 11 (nearly 12) when I found out about the mmc.
:hugs: xxx


----------



## ginny83

Thinking of you elm :hugs: 12 weeks is going to be scary for me too eventually


----------



## dodgercpkl

Elm - :hugs::hugs: I know this is a scary time for you, but I think this is a sticky rainbow bean for you! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs elm. Can't believe you're 9 weeks now :). Must stalk your journal.


----------



## jaynehard74

Love your scan pic mrs.m! Great to see! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: elm i can't wait for you to see your beautiful baby in a scan to ease your worries.


----------



## kelly1973

hi elm cant wait to see your scan xx
debz i need to change my ticker im 5dpo lol
hi hope how are you stranger xx
hi ladies when are you all testing?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone! Hope, elm, kelly, ickle and everyone else. 

Bfn again :(
I think I'll
Stop testing for a few days, and then I'll test again if no af shows up!
Had a huge (reliable) dip this morning in my temp so might actually be the start af :(

Waiting to see your bfps girls because statistically, if it's not my turn, it's someone else's... Cant wait to see who!


----------



## debzie

Elm I know exactly how you feel hun. Hugs pal is just such an uncertain scary time. 

Kelly wow 5 dpo cannot wait until you start testing.

Dani my bfp started as evap lines for a day or so. Fingers crissed. 

Ummi my lp is usually shorter first cycle hope you get some answers soon.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ickle pand

That could also be an implantation dip Ummi.

AFM - Another bad sleep last night. Feel crappy. No idea what I can do to fix it either. I'd normally take Nytol and that would be enough to reset me but it says on the leaflet not to take if your TTC. Any suggestions? 

Temp is a bit lower today but still well above the coverline. Who knows how accurate it is though. I managed not to test today, so maybe I will manage to hold on until Wed like I'd planned lol! 

Hoping we see a fathers day BFP from someone.


----------



## ginny83

I try not to think about stats Ummi, in reality I am either pregnant or not this cycle no matter what happens to everyone else. I think stats mess with my head to much!

I have a feeling I'm either 4DPO or 1DPO. Yesterday I took my temp at normal time and it was 36.18 then I took it again straight away and it was 36.26! I literally took it immediately after the first temp - so I must have a crappy thermometer. Depending what temp I got with gives me different O times. So I think I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens over the next few days.

Either way I think I'm going to try and not test until the 28th!


----------



## ginny83

When is father's day in the UK? It's not til September here!


----------



## ickle pand

It's today here Ummi. It's weird how it's different in different places lol! I feel a bit sad that this should've been DH's first fathers day with the baby I lost, plus it must make him think of his other kids that he doesn't get to see. I hope next years one is a bit happier.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Does he never get to see his children Ickle? That must be awful.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: (ginny asked the question about father's day, not me ;-) ) I am sorry that your dh doesnt get to his children. That must be awful. Really hope you'll the best news soon. 

Ginny: right about the stats! We either are pg... Or not :)
But I'm so hopeful for all of you! I cant help it!


----------



## too_scared

good morning ladies :)

it is strange that father's day is the same here and in the uk but mother's day is different. 

ummi, i hope that dip is an implantation dip, like ickle said. i can't wait to see your bfp!

ginny, i am going to try to have that attitude this cycle too, either i am pg or i am not and no testing, comparing, or stressing will change that. i know some ladies find it more stressful not to test and compare, but i tried that last cycle and it was too much for me, too stressful. i hope we all have to stop all of this soon because we all get our forever babies!

ickle, my very first "symptom" of pg is restless sleep, i toss and turn all night and can't sleep at all. then in a few nights the vivid dreams start :) well, that is what happened both times i was pg anyway :) i think this is it for you!

i know there were more things i wanted to comment on but i just woke up and my brain is working in slow motion :(

afm - i think my thermometer really is broken. i keep getting the same temps. :S but, when i try it during the middle of the day i get different temps. but, this morning it beeped even before i could start to temp and it was showing a temp that i get often. :( i turned it off and turned it back on and got a different temp. i don't know. i feel like it is malfunctioning sometimes. i guess it would be a really bad idea to get a new one in the middle of my cycle? especially since the one that i could buy here is in C. darn! 

also, i think i may have ov sometime since i got up to take the dogs out at 8:30 and when i got back up at 11 (i was so sleepy, i can't believe i slept in so late!) because last night i was having pains on my left side and they were still there at 8:30 but gone at 11. i don't know. i can never tell if pains i have are "girl" related or "bowel" related because i have so many issues with my bowel. tmi - sorry! i had a bad day on friday and i don't know if the pain was related to that or if it was something new. it started after the pain from friday was gone for most of the day yesterday so i could be ov related. darn belly! 

i hope you all have a lovely day. it is nice and sunny here and forecast to get up into the mid 20's. i am going to try to convince Shawn to go for a nice, long walk with me and the doggies :)


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, I hope you are all well! Some of your charts look good! The TWW is soooo long though, I know, but I am hoping to see some BFP this month!
I start my injections tonight and I am a bit nervous, I hate giving myself needles! and these are real needles not a pen thingy that you hit a button and then your done. I have to mix the meds and remove the bubbles and inject in my bottom or belly and I am freaked out about it!! It is all for the greater good though so I will suffer and get er done!


----------



## too_scared

good luck with it Mas! it will be worth it, i know it! you will get your forever baby!


----------



## merristems

Mrs M great scan picture you mustt be chuffed!
ummi dont count yourself out just yet still a few more days :)
Danni your lines are deff getting darker and your symptom spotting sounds promising too.
Ickle sleeplessness is a very good sign, I had this when i got my bfp-then crazy dreams then slept like a log!
Mas good luck with the injections scary but worth it in the end ;)

ATM well ff gave me some dotty crosshairs today?! My temp is deff up but i've had a sore throat and felt cool the last two days so that may be why. Also I didn't get a +ve opk so not convinced. Also we haven't really bd all that much still getting back into the swing since mc. Oh well what will be will bE.
Hope everyone had a nice weekend, Hi to all of you xx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry I have been AWOL, my laptop was dying on its backside so I got a new one and have been gaming alot marvelling at how much smoother it is with a nice new computer! I only just got round to putting firefox on this machine (Can't use internet explorer at all, its atrocious and reacts badly to BnB)

Migglett looked like he or she was giving his or her's nose a jolly good rub in that pic, sooooo cute!

Hello to the new ladies :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses, but glad you found this thread! 

I am exhausted, truly exhausted, still got a lot to do in the house but I'm so big and tired I am being lazy and letting OH do alot!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: it's all for the best! You're not go na regret any of it once you got your lil rainbow! Some one on another message board just announced her bfp following the same injections. 

Merri: your temp looks good. If you didnt feel feverish, then it's still reliable. Hope that's O for you! Let us know how it goes. 

Thx ladies for ur kind words. I know I'm not really out yet. That's why I give myself a few more days before testing again. Anyway, the good thing out of this is I def O'ed and the cycle is way shorter than what it used to be before. So hopefully it will stay like that. And I'll see what tomo temp will say.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Loz! Glad to have some news! Have a good rest!


----------



## ickle pand

No he doesn't mrs mig. It's all very complicated. His ex is married now with 2 other kids and Kev knows they're happy which is why he hasn't ever forced the issue. I've told him that if he ever changes his mind, I'd support him though. 

Sorry Ummi - must've been half asleep lol! 

TS and meristems - that gives me hope that you both had bad sleep. I've had heaps of symptoms (they're all in my chart) but I'm not counting my chickens until I see pink!

Good luck with the injections Mas. 

Loz - Good to hear from you. I'm not surprised you're tired - growing a human and looking after your boys is no mean feat. 

Oh and I tested but with pm urine at 7DPO, it wasn't ever gonna be anything but a BFN lol! 

We went out today and bought DH a new car. He's very excited about it bless him. It's my turn to get one soon though :)


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and I ordered a dress for my uncles birthday party. It's just a cheapy one but it's lovely. I tried it on in the shop but they didn't have my size. https://www.clothingattesco.com/all-dresses/f+f-diaz-colour-block-dress/invt/bd213314/&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgwomens,womens-dresses


----------



## merristems

cute dress ickle nothing wrong with that at all :) I could do with a party I haven't had a good dance in ages, about four months to be exact!! oh well my 30th coming up in August ;)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

debzie said:


> Hello ladies just thought I would stop in to say hello.
> 
> ickle my bfp cycle I did wake up loads and had the only other difference was a really bloaty belly full of wind (gas for those over the pond) I have all my crossables crossed for you.
> 
> Kelly see your 2 dop and good bding, good luck hun.
> 
> Mrs migg I have said this a few times but I am soooo chuffed for you.
> 
> Hello to all the other lovely ladies on the thread.

Great to see you Debz :flower:



ginny83 said:


> Dani, Ummi and Ickle - I have my fingers crossed for you all! Really hope to see 3 lovely BFPs in the next few days :) Sorry if I missed anyone else in the TWW!
> 
> Well I have no idea where I am :s My OPKs have turned negative, but still don't have cross hairs and got EWCM today? So I think there might even be a chance I haven't O'd yet! I've also been feeling so bloated the past few days - have no idea if this is related to anything though.

I had more or less the same ginny, when will you be testing? Fingers crossed for you



dodgercpkl said:


> AFM it looks like my gut feeling the last day or 2 might be right and I might have ovulated yesterday or the day before. lol That would be a kick in the pants since it would be my earliest ovulation yet. But if it is, then at least we are ntnp this time around... lol The reason I'm not quite sure on dates is that I too, took my temp 2x's yesterday (not today). The first time around was at 225am and it was 97.7, but memory is telling me that I was a bit restless before I woke up enough to realize that I should be taking my temp. I went back to sleep and got up finally for the day shortly after 4am and took my temp right away when I woke up that time and got 98.1. It's definitely less then 3 hours sleep on the last time, but the first time might not be accurate because of the restlessness, and my temps during the day would (to me because I've noticed this many other times) indicate that the 98.1 might be more accurate.
> 
> I know that sounds all kinds of convoluted, but I've taken my temp many times during the day during all parts of my cycle and I've noted that the only times (other then fever temps) that my body gets up over 98 degrees is when I'm in my luteal phase. Anyway, right now the 97.7 is what's in ff, but I have a note about the 98.1 because if I did ovulate already then it could change the date by a day.

Fingers crossed Dodger I really hope this is the month for you :hugs:



elm said:


> Dropping lots of :dust: off for you lovely ladies xxx Hope there are lots of bfps in the next few days (and weeks!). Can definitely see a line Dani,hope it shows up on a different test tomorrow x
> Gorgeous scan pic Mrs Mig, so happy for you :) DS had his had up like that in his scan pic :cloud9:
> 
> I'm thinking of making a mw appointment this week (for the week after), starting to feel a bit real - scary getting towards week 11 (nearly 12) when I found out about the mmc.
> :hugs: xxx

Great to see you about again hun. I have everything crossed for the 12 week scan for you :hugs: 



Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi everyone! Hope, elm, kelly, ickle and everyone else.
> 
> Bfn again :(
> I think I'll
> Stop testing for a few days, and then I'll test again if no af shows up!
> Had a huge (reliable) dip this morning in my temp so might actually be the start af :(
> 
> Waiting to see your bfps girls because statistically, if it's not my turn, it's someone else's... Cant wait to see who!

:hugs: Ummi your not out till AF shows :flower:



ickle pand said:


> That could also be an implantation dip Ummi.
> 
> AFM - Another bad sleep last night. Feel crappy. No idea what I can do to fix it either. I'd normally take Nytol and that would be enough to reset me but it says on the leaflet not to take if your TTC. Any suggestions?
> 
> Temp is a bit lower today but still well above the coverline. Who knows how accurate it is though. I managed not to test today, so maybe I will manage to hold on until Wed like I'd planned lol!
> 
> Hoping we see a fathers day BFP from someone.

:hugs: Ickle, there is so much you can't take in pregnancy the only thing I can suggest is a nice hot bath and some hot cocoa before bed. Hope you manage to sleep better tonight



too_scared said:


> afm - i think my thermometer really is broken. i keep getting the same temps. :S but, when i try it during the middle of the day i get different temps. but, this morning it beeped even before i could start to temp and it was showing a temp that i get often. :( i turned it off and turned it back on and got a different temp. i don't know. i feel like it is malfunctioning sometimes. i guess it would be a really bad idea to get a new one in the middle of my cycle? especially since the one that i could buy here is in C. darn!
> 
> also, i think i may have ov sometime since i got up to take the dogs out at 8:30 and when i got back up at 11 (i was so sleepy, i can't believe i slept in so late!) because last night i was having pains on my left side and they were still there at 8:30 but gone at 11. i don't know. i can never tell if pains i have are "girl" related or "bowel" related because i have so many issues with my bowel. tmi - sorry! i had a bad day on friday and i don't know if the pain was related to that or if it was something new. it started after the pain from friday was gone for most of the day yesterday so i could be ov related. darn belly!
> 
> i hope you all have a lovely day. it is nice and sunny here and forecast to get up into the mid 20's. i am going to try to convince Shawn to go for a nice, long walk with me and the doggies :)

Maybe buy a new one for next cycle hun. I thought that mine might have been a bit defective too! I have 2 but didn't want to start using the other in the middle of my cycle



Mas1118 said:


> Hello Ladies, I hope you are all well! Some of your charts look good! The TWW is soooo long though, I know, but I am hoping to see some BFP this month!
> I start my injections tonight and I am a bit nervous, I hate giving myself needles! and these are real needles not a pen thingy that you hit a button and then your done. I have to mix the meds and remove the bubbles and inject in my bottom or belly and I am freaked out about it!! It is all for the greater good though so I will suffer and get er done!

I have everything crossed for you Mas :hugs:



merristems said:


> ATM well ff gave me some dotty crosshairs today?! My temp is deff up but i've had a sore throat and felt cool the last two days so that may be why. Also I didn't get a +ve opk so not convinced. Also we haven't really bd all that much still getting back into the swing since mc. Oh well what will be will bE.
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend, Hi to all of you xx

I just got dotty crosshairs too. Fingers crossed this is our month 



Lozdi said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry I have been AWOL, my laptop was dying on its backside so I got a new one and have been gaming alot marvelling at how much smoother it is with a nice new computer! I only just got round to putting firefox on this machine (Can't use internet explorer at all, its atrocious and reacts badly to BnB)
> 
> Hello to the new ladies :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses, but glad you found this thread!
> 
> I am exhausted, truly exhausted, still got a lot to do in the house but I'm so big and tired I am being lazy and letting OH do alot!

Lovely to see you about again Loz, but make sure your resting up :)



ickle pand said:


> Oh and I ordered a dress for my uncles birthday party. It's just a cheapy one but it's lovely. I tried it on in the shop but they didn't have my size. https://www.clothingattesco.com/all-dresses/f+f-diaz-colour-block-dress/invt/bd213314/&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgwomens,womens-dresses

I love the dress! It's beautiful!

AFM: Thought I'd pop back on and say hi again. Been missing in action from this thread for a while as I was getting pretty paranoid tbh so I took a little step back from BnB for a while ... plus it was hard with work.

I just got crosshairs on my chart but only when I discarded one of my temps. I think I would have had a positive OPK last Saturday but I didn't test from 3pm Saturday until 5pm on Sunday and at 4pm Sunday I had a dark line (not a positive but the tail end of a positive ... if you see my temp they sort of match up. Anyway I had a bit of red streaked EWCM yesterday and thought it was the start of AF. We were at a wedding all day so I put a sanitary towel on just incase and there was nothing on it when I got in last night. Same again today so I'm hoping it was an ID x


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey

Sorry been AWOL again. Another manic weekend! Thank god next wk I have NO plans on either day! I need a rest!

Will catch up proper Tomo and just thought id tell you bfn's... Odd that all last 2 days all had evaps then today's lot zilch. 

Not feeling pg today at all so starting to think I'm out :(

Away to have tea and cakes that the kids got Greig for fathers day :)

Night xxx


----------



## too_scared

ickle, that dress is so pretty!

mrs mmm, that is what i was thinking too, best to wait until next cycle to start with a new thermometer. if there is a next cycle... pma! fx'd that is ib you are having!!


----------



## ickle pand

My birthday is in August too meristems but I'll be 32 :( Mine is on the 15th, what about you? I'm planning a big night out if I'm not preggers. 

MMM - I've had a lovely bath but not too hot - don't want to boil the eggy lol! Can't have cocoa on this diet but I'll make do with a strawberry shake instead :)

Enjoy the cakes Dani!


----------



## too_scared

i also found putting a pillow between my knees really helped me to get comfortable enough to sleep because my hips really started hurting, almost right away. i think they were even hurting before i got my bfp. 

i can feel it, ickle, it is a great sign! i just know it, it is your month!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle Leila's is the 13th august!


----------



## merristems

ickle pand said:


> My birthday is in August too meristems but I'll be 32 :( Mine is on the 15th, what about you? I'm planning a big night out if I'm not preggers.
> 
> MMM - I've had a lovely bath but not too hot - don't want to boil the eggy lol! Can't have cocoa on this diet but I'll make do with a strawberry shake instead :)
> 
> Enjoy the cakes Dani!

I'm 27th Aug! Im going to a festival early august though to celebrate-hope im preggers by then though! I like my early nights and baths- I am into barley cup at night ( I must be an old lady really!) off to have one now!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've been having tea before bed lately ... not good for you with the caffiene but never mind :lol: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I havent read everything yet, but I 'm going to answer now and maybe come back later, otjerwise i'll dorget everything i want to say. 

Ickle: lol @the "half asleep", I kind of guessed it!! I looooove your dress!! It's simple yet very stylish and totally my style!

Dani: I'm feeling exactly the same. I know everyone is telling me I'm not out till af shows her face, but it's weird Injust dont feel pg. the cycle of my bfp I kind of knew that was it, and just needed a confirmation with the test. I really hope we are wrong. 

Mmm: missed you on here *hugs* glad to see you're back! But then if you needed a break and if that helped lower the stress and helped you catch that eggie then that was for the best!! And that sound ib to me! Really hope this is it!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh and mmm: i didnt see your chart, it also looks like implantation dip too!! So very good signs!!


----------



## kelly1973

yeh mrs mmm your back xxx


----------



## Mas1118

I love the dress too ickle - very simple and elegant!
I am hoping it is IB for both of you Dani and Ummi! I know so many ladies who thought they were out cause they just didn't feel it and were really preggers!
I did my needle and it was ok - I don't like mixing the drugs up though but oh well! Here's hoping for some good follies on Wed!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone! I've read everything, but can only do a quick post.

FF has given me cross hairs for CD14, but I'm not 100% convinced since some of my wake up times are off and if I adjust them then I get different crosshairs. I'm pretty sure that I've O'd somewhere between CD13-16 though, which would make me 2-5DPO. 

I have my appointment at the hospital today to get the results of the testing the did from my D&C. I have mixed feelings about getting the results. I'm scared it's going to make upset and stressed knowing - and really the results aren't going to bring my baby back, but I'm also scared that if I don't get the results I might be missing an opportunity to prevent it from happening again. Then on the the other hand they might be able to tell me that it was a really one off type thing that would be rare to happen again (that's what I'm hoping to hear!). I'm pretty sure that I'm going to ask them not to tell me what sex the baby was. Wish me luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Ginny. Let us know how it goes. 

I actually picked a gender for the baby we lost just going by my gut feeling and gave him a name and it's helped me a lot. We never got the chance to make up a silly nickname or anything so it was always referred to as "the baby I lost" or worse "the miscarriage", which upset me for some reason. It's not for everyone though, just thought it might be something to consider. 

AFM - Another bad sleep and a low temp this morning. No idea if I can trust it but it's in my chart anyway. Didn't test this morning since my temp is crap. Will see what tomorrows brings.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed ginny :hugs:

I know how you feel ickle. I did too! :( I tested but it was :bfn: which is to be expected really. Must wait till Wednesday to test. Hope you manage a better nights sleep tonight. I feel quite nauseous this morning but I think that's from lack of sleep the last 2 nights. 

How's everyone else today? X


----------



## ginny83

Well I had my appointment. All they could tell me was that the babies chromosomes looked normal as in they were balanced, she said sometimes that even when the chromosomes are balanced there can still be problems, but the test I had didn't look into that. So anyway, although chromosome abnormality is the most common cause of miscarriage, it was probably something else in my case and she also said that there's no reason why my next pregnancy shouldn't be healthy.

I got the sex of the baby written down and sealed in an envelope. Maybe once I have a healthy pregnancy or feel up to it I'll have a look. I do know what you mean ickle about referring to the baby as "the one we lost" or "miscarriage" I hate that too.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a good idea in case you ever change your mind about finding out. Sounds like your appointment went well. Do you feel any happier now?


----------



## Dani Rose

I "think" I have my BFP!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

5 ICs all came up instant, really faint but I think this is it!

I dreamt it, woke up pee'd and bam!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Wooooohoooooo Daniiiiiiiiiii! That's so exciting! I'm so so so pleased for you! Will you do a digi or another test? That's great! H&H9 months!

Ickle: I named the baby too (which is actually something recommanded for us in islam) so I give him/her a unisex name: Noor which means light in arabic. 

Ginny: good for your appointment, there's no reason why it should happen again, now you just have to wait for your bfp. Especially that you're something-DPO ^^ it's exciting. Hope you'll tell us that your pg soon. 

Mas: glad you went on ok with the injections. If all goes well you may not een need do another one again!

Afm: I Know I said I would not test until few more days, but I couldnt resist! Another bfn!! Argh! And I, too, had another low temp this morning. Had a weird early morning anyway. Woke up at 4 am, to early to temp but I still took it, just in case. It was around 35.6. Then I managed to go back to sleep until 7.30 but i tossed in my bed for quite some time before being asleep again. 
Anyway, just like ginny said, i'm either pg or not, and the temp is not going to change that!


----------



## ickle pand

Omg!! Yay!! Pics please!


----------



## ickle pand

Picking a unisex name is a really good idea Ummi. I just had a strong feeling it was a boy which is why I picked James.


----------



## Dani Rose

Honestly it is so faint but surely like 8 tests can't lie LOL

I will try upload but faint as faint gets!

Will get Frer tonight for tomo :o)


----------



## ickle pand

Wonder if Boots still have those 5 packs of FRER's on offer. Might be worth a look just in case.

So excited for you!


----------



## Dani Rose

uploading some pics now, Ickle you are next ;) need a buddy ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm 4 days behind you but I think I might start testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/79eea77d.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/6d68efdc.jpg

I know how faint these are but so many with lines, I find it hard to believe not real


----------



## Dani Rose

If i tilt my screen I see them better, and IRL even easier


----------



## ickle pand

I had to look on my phone because work blocked them but I think I can see them! You must add your pics a different way to me because I can't click on them to see the full size pic. 

Cautious congratulations!! I really hope we get to be bump buddies :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I do through photobucket not sure how else to do ;)


----------



## ickle pand

I click go advanced and then add it as an attachment rather than add it as a pic rather than a url. Don't know enough about it to know what difference that makes though lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can never see Dani's pics properly. I can see a line on the OPK but none of the others ... but I always say I have crap line eye :lol:

We can't get tests into MC's here unless we've had more than 3 ... unless you go privately obviously. I had a gut feeling that baby was a girl and we named her Bella. Whenever I here or see the word 'miscarriage' I always well up, I guess it just brings back memories x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah same here. The Ed Sheeran song Small Bump came on the radio this morning when I was driving to work and I was welling up. Luckily it finished well before I got here.


----------



## debzie

Cautious congratulations Dani, I can see the lines on My PC.

Just to let you ladies know I had a scan this morning and all is well. Measuring -3 days but not concerned about that. There is a small area of bleeding but consultant is not concerned. I think I am one step closer to my rainbow. Hope my post does not offend. x


----------



## ickle pand

Why would your post offend hun?

Still really pleased for you that beany is growning as they should be :)


----------



## Dani Rose

YAY debzie!!!

Awesome news!

3 MC's is the rule here but an understanding dr will refer you, they did me. My chem was before Fin so doesnt count and last years MC was caused by my meds, so I've only had one that they count and I got testing. I went and cried (not forced) and they gave in


----------



## debzie

I know what it is like in those early days and sometimes news like mine can upset people thats all hun. x

I was only referred after my three mmcs but did not get around to the testing.


----------



## ickle pand

No we're always happy to hear if one of us has good news on this thread hun - gives us all hope. Never worry about offending anyone :)


----------



## too_scared

ok, i took notes this morning so i won't forget! haha!

ginny - it seems like your results were good from the d&c. i am not sure how i feel about knowing the sex of the babies i lost. i think it would be harder for my but i can understand wanting to know. i am glad they wrote it down for you and put it in a sealed envelope. i have my fingers crossed for you for your forever bfp this cycle!!

ickle - bad sleep is a great sign!! i just know it!! i like the idea of naming your baby, that makes the baby closer, if that is the right word. i don't know how to explain it, i hope i don't offend by saying the wrong word. 

dani - :happydance: i can see the lines!! :happydance: h&h 9 months!

ummi - like i said to ickle, i really believe bad sleep is a great sign! you are still early so a bfn isn't anything to worry about. maybe that dip yesterday was an implantation dip :) have to wait about 3 days after implantation to get a bfp. i can't wait!

debzie - that is great news about your scan. i am so happy for you! it is always nice to hear happy success stories from the ladies who get pg on this thread :) makes me hopeful!

afm - i got a big temp jump today :) so yesterday was most likely ov day. i will have a high rating for bd timing. i have been feeling positive lately about all of this. i really hope this is our month for our forever babies.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that's exciting TS. Now you're on the waiting bandwagon :)


----------



## ickle pand

Just playing with the chart overlay on FF and overlayed this cycles chart and the pregnancy one. I've put it on my FF home page - have a look at how similar they are!


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey ladies,
I know I'm a bit late bit could I join. Just recently had a loss at 4 and a half weeks pregnant and I'm just waiting for the bleeding to stop so we can try again. I already have the most adorable ds so I know I am already blessed..


----------



## too_scared

oh my gosh, ickle! it is almost identical!! i am SO excited for you!


----------



## too_scared

of course you can join, babeonthego. i am so sorry to hear of your loss. you have come to the right place, though. the ladies here are wonderful and supportive.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our little group babeonthego. We have new people joining all the time so we're all at different stages. So sorry for your loss. 

I know TS - trying not to get carried away though!


----------



## too_scared

i have a really hard time not getting carried away... :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Me too. I try every month to keep calm but every time something gets me overexcited lol!


----------



## ginny83

wow ickle those temps are so similar - hope that's a sign :)

Dani - I can see the lines! Can't wait to see them get darker

debzie - I love hearing stories about PAL :) Gives me so much hope that bad luck can happen to anyone and it doesn't mean you'll never have a forever baby again :)

welcome babeonthego :)

afm - even though I guess I got relatively good news from my appointment, I do feel a bit sad tonight. I guess this appointment kinda marks the end of my miscarriage story - there's no more follow ups or appointments, I just have to get on with things now. I'm sure tomorrow I'll feel positive again!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny I'm pleased you got some answers, even though it's probably very difficult for you to know how to feel about them. It will be nice to one day know whether it was a girl or a boy. 
Dani, no arguing with those lines! Woo hoo congrats! Now who's next? 
I did my Facebook announcement. I was going to leave it a while but Mark (who hardly ever goes on bloody Facebook) posted the scan pic and tagged me in it. So I said "Seeing as Mark has outed me with the scan pic I'll do the announcement. I am absolutely thrilled to little bits to let you all know that Edie and Joe's brother or sister should be here sometime around new year. As lots of you know it's been a rocky old road to get here, and I am highly delighted to be feeling like crap :-D"
I have had about 60 congratulatory messages and over 110 likes! It's lovely.


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's lovely Mrs Mig. Are you going to start your pregnancy journal now or are you still a bit scared?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Maybe next week when I hit second tri. I shall miss my ttc journal!


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good idea. I always forget that 12 weeks isn't 2nd tri. Link to your TTC journal in your first post so you can find it easily if you ever need to look back :) I bet you don't miss TTC though lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Awww Mrs Mig!!! LOVE

Ickle my chart and Fin's are identical post O too!!!

Frer BFN :(


----------



## ickle pand

Was it with FMU Dani?

That's good about the charts :)


----------



## Dani Rose

No but an IC came up with the same pee. If evaps never using again


----------



## ickle pand

Ok. You going to test again in the morning?


----------



## too_scared

that is great, mrs. m! i am so happy for you :)

dani, i am sure in a few days you will have a nice dark line on a frer!!


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome! Babeonthego:) very sorry to hear of your loss.
Debzie-wonderful news about the scan. This give me hope and I think that's why we are all here for support and hope!
Ickle - your chart looks good FXed for you!
Dani - so excited for you! I def see the lines on the ic's - don't worry about the FRER - It will be pos before you know it!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed TS!!!

:hugs: babeonthego sorry to hear about your loss xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - I'm the same way as you. It took me a while to do it, but I finally decided that I think my first pregnancy was a girl and she's become Angie. My 2nd pregnancy I had a gut feeling that said boy and he's Dustin. It really helped me to be able to put a name and gender to each of them! I don't know... I just hated saying him/her or the one(s) I lost or the miscarriages every time I spoke about it... And WOW! Your chart this month DOES look almost identical to the BFP cycle! *fingers crossed*

MMM - Your symptoms sound good! I hope this is your rainbow!

Ginny - *hugs* I can only imagine how hard that must have been. I'm glad though that they think there is no reason why you shouldn't have a healthy pregnancy next time! As for the sex of the baby, take your time. Every one handles things differently. For me it was helpful to be able to come up with a gender for the baby, but I also didn't go through what you went through and I'm sure there are a million different emotions associated with what you went through.

Dani - Is this where I get to say "I TOLD you so!"? hehe Cautious congrats! I'm praying for a happy healthy 9 months for you! Give the FRER another day and test again. 

Ummi - *hugs* Hoping for good news tomorrow!!

Debzie - YAY! That's fantastic news!

TS - So glad to hear you sounding excited and upbeat! I hope that jump is ovulation for you (sure looks like it will be!) and that you get your forever bfp this cycle!

Babeonthego - Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss and that you find yourself here, but you have found a wonderful group of very supportive ladies. I do hope your stay is short though!

MrsM - YAY! I'm so thrilled for you with this pregnancy! Happy 12 weeks btw!

Hi to everyone that I missed!! 

AFM, for some reason yesterday hit me much harder then Mother's Day... Well that and another person who's been trying for only a month or maybe less announced a bfp on a thread I didn't expect one on....


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Dodger :( I find some days really hard but not others xxx


----------



## too_scared

sorry you are feeling down, dodger :hugs: i know you will get your forever baby very soon!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone, I apologise in advance as i havent had had time to read everything yet. 

Welcome to babyonthego, so sorry for you loss. Hope the bleeding finishes quickly. Like ickle said we are all at different stages, this my first cycle after mc. 

Afm: just had some spotting :( I think it's AF knocking on my door. Is it possible to have I. one day after ID? (i'm secretly hoping this is not af and will do until she def moves in lol!)


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry Dodger, I think certain days are harder too, not MC related but cycle related for me, like waiting to O, waiting to get AF etc, and then hearing BFP stories etc too (not here) but IRL. 

Babyonthego welcome and very sorry :( 

Ummi away to peek at chart


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi what is your usual LP? Can only see the PG chart and this one so hard to know, do you usually start before 14 days?

FWIW I got pre AF spotting after my MC, I think twice but last cycle I didn't. FX it isn't AF! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Think that's me out this month :( just been the toilet and there was nothing in my underwear but I decided to check my CM and my cervix was high, soft and open and I had pink/red discharge. Think AF will be here by the morning if not before :cry: starting to really get me down now :( x


----------



## Dani Rose

:( MrsMM... Hugs, I know how you feel, if this is neg for me I know im going to be the same way.

So hard to get pg and lose it then not know when you will be pg again, then might lose it... this is all I keep thinking lately x


----------



## ickle pand

How long is your LP normally MMM? Seems like its a bit early for AF going by your last chart.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Dani. The thing is I dont know my lp. I got pg the first cycle i started to chart! 
Before that i just didnt even know when i was O'ing. Dont know why I didnt chart before. I'll see what happens in the morning ...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I know Dani. I just text my best mate and told her. I don't think I can do it anymore. It's just frustrating me so much that I was on the pill with DD and got pregnant and I only had :sex: once with our angel :wacko: Thinking about it though it took almost 6 months to concieve DS. We weren't TTC ... never have really ... we were just NTNP. 

Ickle I have no idea as we have never technically TTC before so I just waited for my period to turn up. Last month my cycle was only 24 days but I ovulated on CD11. This time I've ovulated on CD14/15 and I'm now CD22 meaning technically AF is due Wednesday ... it might come a day early and come tomorrow in full flow. I'm having some full on cramps now :cry: x


----------



## Dani Rose

MissMM that was same for me on the pill with DD. Ttc a year with DS. Last year unplanned on lethal meds and only one dtd. Jan no idea why so quick but mc and now it's dragging out again. Totally sucks. More you want it harder it is.

I've said those words so many times too hun :( 

Fx no af's this week! Bfps for us all


----------



## ickle pand

I'd say that AF should be due on Thurs/Fri not Wed. Your LP doesn't usually change where as the follicular phase can be a different length every month. Although a day each way is normal too. I hope it's IB, or maybe you've irritated your cervix.


----------



## merristems

Oh wow so much to catch up with today!
Firstly welcome babyonthego you have found the right place we are all very supportive here :hugs:
Danni, I really hope this is it for you I deff saw some faint lines give it a couple more days they will be Darker! 
Ginny I am pleased you got some results and I hope it helps you to get some peace of mind, I like the fact you have the sex of you r angel baby should you chose to know and like the other ladies said I think giving the baby a name is a good idea. Im sure your bfp is in store :)
ummi how long is you LP? seems to early for af, maybe its implantation spotting?? I had this last time
Mrs mig had to chuckle about dh putting it on before you naughty!!
Missmm it aint over yet could it be implantation bleed i hope so ;)
Dodger sorry your feeling low its so hard when these significant days pop up and get you thinking :( I got my bfp on mothersday only to loose it on my 12th week exactly, there are other sig days but it makes me sad to think of them.
Debz That is great news Must have been truely amazing to see the scan :)

ATM nothing not a thing happening bored of waiting for something to happen other than trapped wind!!


----------



## ickle pand

I tested when I got home from work and I've got an evap. Can't stop staring at it lol!


----------



## too_scared

evaps are good signs!! don't they usually turn into bfps?! ooooooh! i am so excited for you! 8 dpo in the evening!! so early :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG Ickle?! Eeeekkkk. Do you not have any FRER's? Will you be testing in the morning then?? X


----------



## merristems

Ickle I squeeled!! Hope this is your month woop woop xx:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I'm not getting my hopes up yet. I'll do a FRER if I get a clearer line within the time - this was after the time. I'll test again in the morning. 

Here's a pic, had to use photo bucket but hopefully you can see it ok.

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x436/pand15/Snapbucket/th_36877CD8.jpg


----------



## Dani Rose

I SEE IT!!! looks a bit over from where it should be, but my jan bfp did the same thing!

Maybe just the pic? 

Eeeeeek! FX we get BFP's!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's a bit further to the left than I would expect it. I can't see the antibody strip anywhere else though. I'm def not calling it a BFP but I think I'll retest (still got the pee in the cup lol)


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm so excited for both of you Ickle and Dani!! YAY!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh do another! I can email you Jan one, was totally off the mark and was real, I think early on the ink pools and doesnt get it right when too early... just my opinion as some of mine today were like that!


----------



## ickle pand

Yes please Dani. I'll pm you my email address.

I've done a second test and an OPK - fili and pichi are bullying me to test on my journal lol! Well mostly fili, I'm sure she has shares in One Step lol!


----------



## Emum

Fingers xd for tomorrow ickle. Though then the pressure will be on as I promised to do my first test this month the morning after you post your BFP and my head is soooo not in the right place to start testing yet and deal with more BFNs.


----------



## ickle pand

I won't hold you to it Emum :) Just test as soon as you're ready. I hope we have a good crop of BFP's this time round.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just coming quickly to give some hugs to dodger and ginny. 

Very happy for youts for O

And Dani and Ickle: will thinking about you. Hope we get to see those dark lines very soon. 

If I'm not pg, I just want AF now so I start a new cycle with new hopes and the whole waiting game all over again. 
I do understand the frustration you're talking about. Only for ds2 I only had to wait 6 months which is good, and I thought it would be the same with #3. Before having ds1 I always thought I'd get pg "by accident", like being on bcp. I might have forgotten to take the pill a 1000 times, but never ended pg! Lol. God only knows how long that's gonna take this time!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If Emum and Ickle got a bfp the same cycle it would feel like Christmas day. I'd bloody love it.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle what was the 2nd one like??


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi I know that feeling, a new cycle is a fresh start, my DS took a year and I got there, it WILL happen for all of us, we just want it NOW!!! I have decided if this is a BFN and AF comes that I am going to focus more on the 2 I have got and not the one I want as so much gets put on hold in a day obsessing over lines and charts and symptoms etc.

I am going to make a plan a day with them and stick to it, and try not to test until AF comes from this cycle on, it drives me insane all this not knowing!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle go and overlay your chart on mine, it is spooky!!!


----------



## ickle pand

There was a grey line at the antibody strip but no colour to it. Will have to wait until the morning now I think.

They are very similar! Hope that's a good omen :)


----------



## Dani Rose

My chart this month is almost identical to Fins one. Fx


----------



## Mas1118

I have all my crossables crossed for you two ladies!! :dust:


----------



## too_scared

i can't wait for the good news tomorrow from both you ladies!


----------



## ginny83

I can't wait to hear some more test updates! Very exciting!


----------



## dodgercpkl

TOtally excited for both of you Dani and Ickle!! 

I'm doing better tonight. I do love my co-workers! They are such fun to work with. :) Tomorrow I have a day off (and my summer session class starts!) and I'll be going out shopping with my SIL and her sis! :) I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ginny83

Glad your doing better Dodger :) Working is so much more enjoyable when you like the people you work with!

I'm just studying part time at the moment - might pick up back to full time for the next study session which is in a couple of months. I'm doing an assignment at the moment about how children develop literacy and language skills - if you already have children or when you get your bubbas make sure you share stories with them (through books, rhymes, songs, finger puppets etc) from birth! It makes such a difference to their future success in reading and writing :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So pleased for u dodger! Hope you enjoy your time with SIL! 

Your sooo right ginny! My (almost) 3yo loves his stories -atm his fav is the gruffalo. I have to say I love it too! Yesterday and the day before he kept asking me to teach him how to read!!! Bless him!!

Afm: AF invited herself in this morning. I swear I didnt want to let her in, but she is kind of stubborn my auntie!! Lol
I'm not too disappointed. Well a lil bit. But I have to stay positive: i think it was a really good cycle considering it was post mc. And, I get a break from temping and testing for a few days. Though I'll use my opks right after af goes away. New hopes! I'm going to start metformin now. Will see whether it helps. I'll stick to what I'm Taking: EPO and black seed oil plus RLT. and also i'll try hijama: cupping therapy (you can compare it to accupuncture, but the therapist makes tiny little scratches on specific points of your backs according to you ailment, then places some cups over them and it got a succion effect. You can also do it dry so you dont have to go through the scratches part). I'll let you know when I do, because there are specific times during the month when to make it. 
Oh and another good thing: I'm not too bad at SS, really didnt feel pg at all!! So hoping next cycle will be the one though!
But I'm just feeling really tired now. Im going to go back to sleep.


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, sorry the AF arrived and not a BFP, but it was always going to be a hard cycle considering it was you first! Hopefully you can start fresh now and Oing comes along nice and soon for you :)


----------



## merristems

sorry AF got you Ummi I was rooting for you :) fx for this cycle xxxxx
Any more news yet Ickle?? x


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi sorry the witch got you. 

AFM - Temp jumped up quite a bit this morning but nothing on my test. I'll keep testing though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ummi I'm sorry AF got you. 

Fingers crossed ickle. It's all positive. 

AFM: I didn't even take my temp havent got up yet but know that AF had arrived :( x


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry the witch got you too MMM. 

Waiting to hear how Dani's test went.


----------



## ginny83

Your chart's still looking good Ickle :)

Oh sorry to hear AF showed up MissMM :hugs:

Can't wait to hear from Dani!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well there actually wasn't anything :wacko: CM is egg white again and slightly tinged but not bloody like yesterday :shrug: got backpain and felt quite sickly this morning but dunno if that's from stress and worry? X


----------



## kelly1973

oh my god this is a fast thread
Ickle wow wow wow it would be just amazing it this is your month x

Dani have you tested
mmm yey glad it wasnt af
debz so pleased for you over the moon never offends gives me hope
merri ginny dodge ummi hi to you all

afm not much going on here not getting my hopes up as i dont feel pregnant, mega busy with the move no symptons part from i have sore nips lol


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe it was IB then MMM. What was today's temp?

Still early days Kelly. Have you stopped temping?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ginny - That sounds a lot like the class I took during the spring semester! The class I'm starting today is about "Introduction to the study of developmentally appropriate child guidance skills. Emphasis will be on communicating effectively with children, guiding children of varying ages, promoting self control, and enhancing self esteem." I'm hoping that I enjoy it as much as I did the last one!

Ummi - Bah! Darn stubborn witch! :( It's always a bit disappointing to go through a cycle, but you are right, when it's post mc, it's also kinda nice to be through it and not just waiting around in limbo while your body decides what to do or not! I hope the metformin does as much for you as it has for me! I mean pregnancy aside, it's really done amazing improvements to my body - weight, cholesterol, hormones, etc.

Ickle - Loving your chart!! Are you going to test again with SMU?

MMM - Erm... implantation bleeding? According to ff you are only on 9dpo today and that would be just about perfect timing for IB!

Kelly - Glad you are staying busy! I'm gonna still hope that this is your month!! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey

I did ironing last night. Went to bed sore and seen every hour on the clock. Total agony today :( hate RA!

I poas at 5am and got up at 8 - bfn. Not wasting a frer. I don't feel pg. I don't get how evaps can come up when the test was just dipped yday. I have pics of the Ink going across and the line is visible and that happened on about 4 of them in a row. 

I've the FS Tomo so hopefully she'll have answers and will help in some way as I can't ttc in this pain. I will need to switch meds and they won't be ttc safe :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I didn't temp today ... I think temping is just stressing me out too much. I really don't think I am pregnant and I'm not going to temp from now on, I'm just going to try and relax ... I might do OPKs but definately not temping. Thinking about the backache that's probably from my fall on Saturday night :rofl: Just been the toilet and done a one step with SMU and :bfn: I also had a very small bit of brown CM ... yesterday it was red and slightly watery :shrug: who knows. I will probably just test with One Step every day till AF shows now ... after all I do have 25 of them :blush: :lol:

Sore boobs is a good sign Kelly!! Fingers crossed! Your only 2 days behind me! Fingers crossed we both get our :bfp:s

:hugs: Dani I'm sorry your in so much pain hun :( Sorry about the :bfn: am I imagining things or did you say that you get better lines with SMU or was that someone else? :wacko: x


----------



## Dani Rose

I've about 50 ics here. Binning them lol!

Yeh smu better but I'm not wasting another day thinking maybe. I am losing my mind. I have been hot in bed last 2 nights and crampy. All af signs for me!

She's coming lol 

Sorry bfn hun, hopefully bfp soon x


----------



## ickle pand

No SMU testing since I'm at work Dodger. I'm not sure what they guys would say about me sitting here with peed on stick sitting on my desk lol! I'll test when I get home though.

That's not good that you're in pain Dani. Ironing is always a bad one for me too. I hope you're wrong about AF coming.

Who all is in the 2WW just now then? Copy this list and add your name if I've missed anyone - memory like a sieve lol!

Ickle pand
Dani
MMM
Emum
Kelly


----------



## ginny83

I'll add my name to the TWW list :)

Ickle pand
Dani
MMM
Emum
Kelly 
Ginny

Dani - I used the same type of IC when I got my BFP. I got several very faint evap looking lines mixed with BFNs starting from 8 DPO. At 11DPO I used a FRER and got a clear BFP (even though that type of IC I took a couple of hours before was BFN!). However, I did do some research into those type of IC and they're known for giving nasty evaps. There's a lady on here that had what looked like a good BFP and had a blood test the same day and it came back at 0! So who knows, they ended up kinda working for me last time but I think they're unreliable - I'll never order them again! Also since they gave me false BFNs they might be doing the same to you!


----------



## ickle pand

I've got One Step IC's too but I'm definitely not buying them again. I've heard a lot of bad things about them. I'll be getting Instalert IC's from now on.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I tried to find those instalerts (theyre the one debz has weren't they) I can't find anywhere that sells them :( if anyone could link that'd be great. X


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh link me too, I am not buying any more EVER!


----------



## ickle pand

I've found these but they're 25miu. I'm sure Debzie said she found 10miu ones. I'll pm her. 

https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/acatalog/50-instalert-ultra-10miu-pregnancy-test-strip-cartons1-fhc-u101-fertility.html


----------



## ickle pand

Didn't need to pm Debzie after all -

Here they are - 

https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/50-instalert-10miu-ultra-early-professional-pregnancy-test-strips-47-p.asp

They also do these vials, which I'm guessing you pee in. Don't know if they're worth a go or not. You get half as many for the same cost though.

https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/25-instalert-10miu-ultra-early-professional-pregnancy-test-vial-fhc-u111-41-p.asp


----------



## ickle pand

They also have these ones but I've not heard of this brand. They're a little bit more expensive than the Instalerts.

https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/10-advanced-hcg-ultra-home-pregnancy-tests-2-p.asp


----------



## too_scared

I'll add my name too :)

Ickle pand
Dani
MMM
Emum
Kelly 
Ginny
too_scared

i'm just barely in the tww. ff says 3 dpo but i am expecting it to change to cd 15 with a better temp tomorrow. i had a rotten temp today. i don't know what happened. darn thermometer. 

ummi, i'm sorry af showed up :(

dani :hugs: i hope you get some clear answers very soon.

ickle, i can't wait to see that bfp you are definitely going to get this cycle!

hi to dodger, ginny, kelly and everyone else :)


----------



## ickle pand

It could just be the post-ov oestrogen surge that caused todays temp drop TS. I bet your temp jumps back up tomorrow. Every one of my charts has a dip between 3 and 5DPO.


----------



## too_scared

thanks! i didn't know about that :) i hope it gets better tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

No probs :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Ickle, I've saved the page ... hoping I don't need it but more than likely will :rolleyes: 

I've been having twinges all day, it's not cramps because they're not hurting they're just weird ... if that makes sense, kind of like AF's coming but not :wacko: I remember having similar type cramps when I was pregnant with angel baby and I was expecting AF to show but it didn't. Trying not to get my hopes up though. Haven't had anymore red or brown CM :thumbup: x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I had those twinges with my pregnancy with Dustin MMM!! That's a great sign!


----------



## Dani Rose

MissMM it sounds good :)

I got a dip at 3-5dpo this cycle too! Good to know :)

Also saved the test link, so no evaps on them bad boys?


----------



## ickle pand

Not sure, but I know a few people have recommended them over One Step ones.


----------



## Dani Rose

I bet my life they'll give me some lol! Must have evap pee or something ;)


----------



## ginny83

The other day DF and I went grocery shopping and as we were walking past the section where they have pregnancy tests I had a look to see if anything was on special. Anyway, there was a box of FRERs which someone had opened and stolen one. A bit sad, but I also had a bit of chuckle like I knew the secret of the FRERs haha


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG! No way?! :shock: I could never do that! I'd rather buy a poundland cheapie one :haha: x


----------



## ginny83

To be fair there aren't really any cheap pregnancy tests you can get in Australia - well I've never seen one! There are ones cheaper than FRER, but not poundland type cheap :s


----------



## ickle pand

OMG! You can see why they're quite often put in those boxes so you can't steal them here. I wonder if it was a young girl who was too embarrassed to be seen buying one.


----------



## ginny83

You're probably right Ickle. As a teenager I was never told who you need to speak to if you thought you were pregnant - I guessed I might have assumed your GP, but then I would have avoided going in case my mum somehow knew from my health care card. 

I used a FRER when I got a BFP with DS, I didn't even realise at the time that they were one of the "better" pregnancy tests. I would love a surprise pregnancy now, although it's not going to happen since I'm trying and don't want to risk NTNP :S


----------



## ginny83

I actually use to work as a teenager at that same supermarket and would always get very embarrassed when people would buy condoms lol


----------



## ickle pand

Aw bless!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:dohh: forgot you were in Oz :lol: 

Yeah ours are always in the steal proof boxes :lol: However I think half the time these things don't work! I bought a bag from a supermarket once got home and it still had the security tag on it! :shock: Had to take it back for it to be removed :lol:

Yeah maybe she was embarrassed :( x


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies,
ickle yeah ive stopped temping im just pants at it any tips?


----------



## merristems

2wwers....
Ickle pand
Dani
MMM
Emum
Kelly
Ginny
too_scared
Merristems (maybe!)
Hi all What no bfp yet?!!! fxed


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: I had the same symptoms :( i really hope it's not the sign of AF for you. Sorry you felt awful yesterday because of RA. I can't even begin to imagine how that feels. 


Same for you mmm. Hope it's not AF. I had the same teinges when I was pg. that's whyI didn't feel pg this cycle 'cause I didn't have them. 

Thanks Ickle for the links. Once I finish my stash I'll
Order from them. (i think I have 20 of ICs left, I'm gonna test 3 or 4 a day next time lol) do they still sell them to home addresses even though it's meant to be for professionnals? And thanx for the oestrogens explanation too. I worried oth times when I saw my temp drop almost right after I got my crosshair! 
This thread is a real science book!
And in the past 4 months Since I started charting I learned so much about my body (even things I wouldn't want to know ^^)

Ginny: lol! That must have been a young girl. I like that in the uk we have those cheapies, though I only knew about it once ine of my friend told me she bought hers at poundland. I used to buy the asda brand. 
I also used to be a cashier when I first arrived in london. I was Soo embarassed too. Sometimes I used to work from 7am till 11 pm so I would see some city workers buying their financial times in the morning and other "types" of men magazines in the evening! Once there was a teenage boy asking for some condoms, as a newbie in the country i had a hard time understanding the proper london accent so I made him repeat at least 5 times what he wanted!! Until he got really fed up and shouted: "HERE THE CONDOMS" pointing right at them! And then I said "ho! Condoms!" With my french accent! Loool

Hi to everyone else i missed.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Merri. That looks like a good O to me!


----------



## merristems

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies,
> ickle yeah ive stopped temping im just pants at it any tips?

I just temp as so as I wake up you must have had 3hrs in row. This week I keep waking up at four-sunrise!!! I temp then sleep until 6am! I miss the days when i used to have lie ins!


----------



## merristems

HAHAHA Ummi thats so funny about the condoms, poor kid!! Its dumb what we get embarrassed about-I still feel shy buying sanitary wear from boys on the tills!!:haha:
Ginny cant believe someone stole a frer thats so desperate it wasn't one of us was it??!!!


----------



## boymom

Hi all,
I know this has been around a while, but I haven't really "needed" support until now...I have been TTC #3 for 10 months, and finally got my BFP 2 1/2 weeks ago. Got good labs back at 4 weeks, then had a gut feeling that things weren't right, so I went back at 5 1/2 weeks and had more labs done. Found out last Friday that my hcg and progesterone were really low and I would lose the pregnancy. I spotted and cramped all weekend (Happy Father's Day) and the miscarriage started yesterday.

I have two wonderfully healthy boys and got pregnant quickly with both of them with no real issues. No miscarriages before, so this is all a bit shocking. 

I feel so disappointed, angry, and scared about TTC again. But also anxious for this to be over so we CAN TTC again. I will be 35 in December and want this to be my final pregnancy. 

Sorry for the length- just needed to vent a little.

Good luck to all the ladies who are still TTC, and I hope to find some friendly girls on here.


----------



## too_scared

welcome boymom. so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

the ladies here are wonderful and very supportive.


----------



## kelly1973

hi boymom so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Boymom: i'm sorry you have to find yourself here :(
So sorry for your loss. 
I think you have to take it one day at a time. I lost my baby last month, and can totally relate to what you are saying. Atm the best thing is to rest, because it is physically exhausting, talk if you need to (here everyone is sooo helpful, willing to listen and give out hugs), especially talk with your partner. And wait until the bleeding stops. Once you get around it (if there is such a thing - sorry lack of better word) you can take your decision. 
I was feeling exactly the same. Even when I noticed that O was approaching this cycle I wondered whether i was making the right in TTC straight away. I dont regret it, even though it turned out to be bfn, I know i was ready if i had a bfp. 

So if you and your oh are ready, then go for it! That's what the ladies in here told me, and they all were of a great support!! (still are- huge hugs to you all) 
Hope the bleeding stops soon though, that was the hardest part for me, once I knew the baby was gone, I couldn't bare the bleeding. Hopefully it wont last too long.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss boymom. Welcome to our little group.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Merri: lol it's true! Poor kid! He'll remember it all his life. I have another one for you:
Once a man bought the times and some other magazines. So I put the price of the newspaper (no scanners in that shop ) and underneath there was 2 men's magazines with girls totally naked ... And I couldn't find the price on it! I was red like a crayfish, and the guy was waiting and some people were queuing behind him!! When he had enough he pointed to the price "there!!". 
OMG!! I think i must be related to mr bean or something!!


----------



## Emum

When DH and I first started sleeping together, at age 18, we were embarrassed by buying condoms. We decided the easiest thing was to go to the supermarket and buy them with other shopping (back in the days before bar codes and scanning). The only supermarket we had access to was close to college and used by all the other students too. DH managed to select the only packet with no price sticker on it though, and had to stand crimson faced at the till as the cashier rang her bell, then stood on her chair waving the pack above her head and screaming to her colleague "price check on Durex feather lite ". I was safely down another aisle hiding behind a pillar wetting myself laughing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum thats so funny! Did he realise you had abandoned him? I remember being on a till in tesco, many years ago, when a young couple came through my till. He had a box of condoms, she had the KY Jelly and an apple. I was dying to ask what the apple was for.


----------



## ginny83

hahaha those stories really made me laugh!


----------



## ginny83

For people that are temping, what do you do about adjusting temps? Do you do it or do you still find it works OK without the temps being adjusted?

I adjust all the temps I woke up early on it gives me crosshairs for CD13, but if I don't adjust them it gives me crosshairs on CD16? This is only my third cycle that I've ever charted so I don't really have that much of a history to rely on what's "normal" for me. I've just got the unadjusted temps in at the moment - anyone want to have a look and guess what day I O'd?


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome boymom, very sorry for your loss :hugs:
Sorry about AF ummi - she is very determined even when you don't want her!
Still hoping for some BFP's from you ladies in the TWW and I am hoping to be not far behind you all. I go to the Fertility clinic tomorrow for my bloods and scan. Fxed for some good follies!!


----------



## Mas1118

ginny83 said:


> For people that are temping, what do you do about adjusting temps? Do you do it or do you still find it works OK without the temps being adjusted?
> 
> I adjust all the temps I woke up early on it gives me crosshairs for CD13, but if I don't adjust them it gives me crosshairs on CD16? This is only my third cycle that I've ever charted so I don't really have that much of a history to rely on what's "normal" for me. I've just got the unadjusted temps in at the moment - anyone want to have a look and guess what day I O'd?

I would say CD 15 or 16 you O'd but I have only been temping for a couple of months so I am no expert, lol.


----------



## ickle pand

Ginny - I'd say CD16, not just cause of the temps but also your +ve OPK and CM seem to confirm that.

Mas - Good luck today. 

AFM - Temp is still high but still BFN on a test. Thinking about breaking out one of my FRERs but I know I'll be annoyed that I wasted it if its negative.


----------



## ginny83

thanks ladies - well I have a 'good' rating for CD16, so I'm happy enough with that


----------



## fayewest

Really funny Mrs Miggins and Emum, made me chuckle! ;0) 

Hope you are all well ladies, I am keeping up to date but not really posting, Friday is the day we would have had our baby and things have been really hard, I am managing to throw myself into work for a bit of a distraction, can wait till next week so I can move on xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - The due date was the hardest for me. It was a real relief to get it over and done with. Be kind to yourself on the actual day and cry if you need to. Hopefully once it's past, you'll have a bit of closure :hugs:

AFM - I ended up using a FRER but it was negative too. I hope my body's not playing tricks on me!


----------



## Dani Rose

I dont adjust.

Waiting at FS in a room of bumps and newborns. Joy! Really stupid system!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle my first due date was awful too, still one to come :( urgh hope I've a bfp by then!


----------



## ickle pand

I hate that bloody clinic Dani. I had to sit in the waiting room while someone was there with their toddler, I think she was a friend of the person being seen but it was still bloody insensitive.

ETA - Just had a peek at your chart, I wonder if you've got a late implanter...


----------



## Dani Rose

I have Subclinical hypothyroidism :( would have caused the mc


----------



## Dani Rose

Great on top of my RA - shoot me


----------



## ickle pand

Aw hugs hun. Have they discussed what sort of treatment they can give you for that?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What is it dani? :hugs: I'm sorry hun. Is there anything they can give you to control it? X


----------



## ginny83

Faye - :hugs:

Dani - that's crappy to hear :( hopefully now you have an answer they can treat you for it quickly


----------



## Dani Rose

If you google it it will explain it better, basically affects fertility and the baby development, TTC is off for us, DH says no more :( 

I am destroyed


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm so sorry Dani :( maybe its just the initial shock for OH? Big :hugs: x


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: dani :hugs: i am so sorry. hopefully after everything settles for a bit your dh will have a change of heart and with meds you will get you forever baby. 

ickle, it is still early and your temps look great!

mas, good luck at the dr today.

:hugs: faye :hugs: i don't have experience with this yet, but i can only imagine how hard it will be. take care of yourself and i hope you will get a little closure after that, like ickle said.

i hope you are all well. :)


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: I agree with MissMM, this just might be his first reaction, maybe with time and if you discussed a treatment plan he might feel more calm about it

I did a bit of googling and saw some ladies when ttc and then when they're pregnant get treated with levothyroxine ? One article I saw said prevent miscarriage up to 90% - not sure if the development is still affected though.

What did you FS recommend?


----------



## Dani Rose

He was never really wanting a 3rd anyway, was doing it for me, now he says it's all too much and he wants me back to happy and healthy. I can't force him. Part of me knows it's too much to keep on this road, someone is trying to tell me something


----------



## ginny83

only you and him know what's best for you both - hope you end up happy with whatever path you end up going down :hugs: But please don't give up hope, from the little googling I've done and searching on BNB - many ladies have this issue and with meds go on to have successful pregnancies :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Dani. That must be so hard when it's one sided but I can understand his point of view too. It might be worth agreeing to take a break from TTC until you can get your health on an even keel and then seeing if he's happy to try for a 3rd after that. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks girls. My head is just buzzing with it all need to process it, research and think, just too much up there at the mo. 

Might go quiet for a bit but you will know why xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah there's a lot for you to take in. You know where to find us if you need us xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani. I'm so sorry for the bad news and for your oh reaction *hugs*
i hope you'll find something in between that makes you both happy. I know someone who had multiple miscarriages, and she finally got diagnosed with hypothyroidy she got her treatment and is now pregnant with a healthy sticky baby. There's still is hope. Give yourself and dh some time to take it all in. You dont have to rush to take any decision. I really hope your health gets better. *tons of hugs*


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - are you going to start testing soon? That's hilarious about your condom story!! *giggle*

MrsM - I don't think I WANT to know what the apple was for!

ginny - my waking times are just all over the place. I tried to get it more regular but that's not really happening, so I don't bother to temp adjust since I'd be adjusting most temps. So far this has worked for me.

boymom - welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss. You've found a great bunch of ladies though!

Ickle - Still early though too. I just have a feeling that you are pregnant and I'm so hoping to find out that I'm right!!

Faye - *hugs* My first due date is coming up in a couple of months and I'm just dreading it... I hope you'll get a bit of closure once the date is past. *hugs*

Dani - I had to deal with that for my genetic testing appointment too.... It's so hard to see so many happy people with what you want. :( Oh honey... my heart is breaking for you. Only the two of you can decide what's best, but maybe this is still just a gut reaction from him and he'll change his mind. I hope that whatever happens, that you will both be able to be at peace with it. *hugs*


AFM, I seem to be getting sick. I had to suck on a throat lozenge thing to get any sleep last night because my throat kept getting a scratch and making me cough. :( My temp jumped up again this morning, but we'll see if it stays up.


----------



## Emum

dodgercpkl said:


> Emum - are you going to start testing soon?

No. I have zero symptoms of anything this month, and I am not confident our BDing was all that well timed either. And 9DPO is too soon anyway to get any kind of reliable result. Having seen the disappointment on the thread earlier this week with lines which disappeared the following day, I'd rather not know than get my hopes up needlessly. I am going to try and just wait for AF to turn up. My LP tends to be a bit erratic at the moment, but if she is coming it will be between Friday and Monday, so if I get to this time next week and she's not here, I'll waste a test. But I don't think I'll get that far.


----------



## ickle pand

That makes complete sense Emum, especially if your LP has been erratic.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I can totally understand that Emum. *hugs*

And now I know I must be sick. I love pizza but the smell of it made me slam the fridge door closed this morning. :( I hate being sick....


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I totally understand. I wish I had the same strength to wait until AF. 

Dodger: hope you'll get better soon. 

CD2 for me so nothing really exciting happening. 
Dh told me yesteday that he really thought Inwas pg this time :(
He's not the kind that speaks much (like a lot of blokes actually), but that really touched me. I dont know how to explain...
But, because he is going to work a lot over the summer and not being home often (he is already almost always at work!!) he wants me to go to France for the summer so we'r not on our own with the kids. It would be good, especially that i havent been on holiday for quite some time. But... That would put on hold our ttc... Mixed feelings once again...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And started metformin yesterday, so far it seems to be ok. I only started with 1 a day, then in few more days 2 and then 3. Need to get back to my exercise routine though. Havent been doing much since we moved.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I know what you mean about your DH. It's those little comments that are out of character that mean the most (and can get to you the most if you know what I mean). Glad you haven't had any trouble with the met so far. I'm here if you need any advice on it. Are they having you take some in the morning and some in the evening when you get to more then one pill?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I def know what you mean ^^ 

Thx I will ask if I need anything. 
Yes that's what they told: first morning, then morning&evening and then morning, lunch and evening. 
Hope that works, but then what the point if i'm in france and he's in the uk? Might freeze his swimmers and take them with me on holiday lol!


----------



## Emum

Ummi, you could go to France for 6 weeks and only be away for one fertile period, if your normal cycle is 28 days or longer. And if your OH could come over for a 2 day visit once in the middle of that 6 weeks you wouldn't lose any chance to conceive. You'd need of course to look at your cycle and plan when to go and come back carefully but it is very do-able. And it would be lovely for you an your children to spend some time with your family. I live in a different country from all my family too and I know my kids miss out on seeing their grandparents and aunt and uncle regularly like most kids do.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think that's what we'll do, emum. 
There's no point missing on some well earned holidays for a baby that doesnt even exists yet. Especially that the last time I went there was for my mum's funeral. Though I hope we'll get our timing right. I called him earlier to tell that I'll go if he stays "on call" and come and see us for a few days ;P

In the mean time, I might have a shorter cycle and get the chance to catch another eggie before I leave.


----------



## Dani Rose

Dodger sore throat was a BFP sign with both my pgs, DS and the Jan one, and well off pizza... hmmmmm


----------



## too_scared

i have a new paranoid concern... i just read that there are ingredients in sunblock that could cause birth defect/reproduction issues. i know i am only 3 dpo but i worry every tww... haha! do you guys use sunblock? i got a new tattoo last summer and i really don't want to fade the colours. i can't always wear shirts to cover it because it is a 3/4 sleeve and i will melt with the heat!

also, i have a rotten headache right now :S same day as my last pg cycle, 3 dpo. you remember, mrs. m... honk nogg... :dohh: :blush: haha!

i hope it is a good sign :)


----------



## boymom

Hope everyone is doing ok. 
I thought I had passed everything, and then (sorry tmi), this morning there was SO MUCH. It really made it feel real. 
This SUCKS. I had already written numbers on my calendars to mark the pregnancy weeks, and seeing them every day is killing me.


----------



## too_scared

boymom :hugs: 

i had the same thing happen with my first mc. a week later i had a little bit of cramping and went to the bathroom and passed more tissue :( 

i also did the same with my calendar. i ended up putting stickers over the weeks so i won't have to see them. 

:hugs: sorry you are having a bad day.


----------



## Dani Rose

I've still got the weeks marked too :( I'm sorry ((((hugs))))


----------



## kelly1973

faye hugs to you my due date for my peanut was 27th june so dreading that thinking of you
Dani so sorry for you both its alot to take in at the minute hugs to you x
any lovely symptons fot the tww ladies
Afn i dont feel anything this month so feel out already im really starting to worry that ov isnt taking place my mum mums sister and her two daughters all went through the change by the age of 41 im 39 now so if this is starting to happen i will never get my forever baby im so emotional at the moment


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*hugs* boymum. That's a difficult time :( 
We're all there for you. And please dont worry, there's no tmi on this thread. Losing your baby is a shock and everything that's around it, whether psychological or physical is a shock. I rem I was shocked when i passed the baby, and i was also shocked by the smell of of it. (though that may be tmi). I did not mark the weeks on my calendar but I did download I dont know how many pregnancy apps with all details of the baby development, the due date, the shopping list (I already written it down, I think I almost wrote my birth plan). The stickers idea is quite good though. 

*hugs* kelly. Hope you're wrong and that you did O. Have compared your chart to anovulatory ones? If there is a good temp shift that means you O'ed anyway?


----------



## boymom

kelly1973 said:


> faye hugs to you my due date for my peanut was 27th june so dreading that thinking of you
> Dani so sorry for you both its alot to take in at the minute hugs to you x
> any lovely symptons fot the tww ladies
> Afn i dont feel anything this month so feel out already im really starting to worry that ov isnt taking place my mum mums sister and her two daughters all went through the change by the age of 41 im 39 now so if this is starting to happen i will never get my forever baby im so emotional at the moment

:hugs:
Have you asked your doctor to do a progesterone test after you think you O? That will tell you definitively if it did happen or not.


----------



## boymom

Ummi2boyz said:


> *hugs* boymum. That's a difficult time :(
> We're all there for you. And please dont worry, there's no tmi on this thread. Losing your baby is a shock and everything that's around it, whether psychological or physical is a shock. I rem I was shocked when i passed the baby, and i was also shocked by the smell of of it. (though that may be tmi). I did not mark the weeks on my calendar but I did download I dont know how many pregnancy apps with all details of the baby development, the due date, the shopping list (I already written it down, I think I almost wrote my birth plan). The stickers idea is quite good though.
> 
> *hugs* kelly. Hope you're wrong and that you did O. Have compared your chart to anovulatory ones? If there is a good temp shift that means you O'ed anyway?

I know- I got out my Pregnancy Week by Week book to keep on hand by the breakfast table, started pulling out transitional clothing, etc...I almost just can't believe it. And thinking back to how happy I was right before I found out- just so darn sad. 

My DH is not handling it very well either- it was a hard Father's Day, for sure. We are so extremely grateful for our two wonderful kids, but losing one, no matter how early, is difficult. He is not the most optimistic person anyway, and so now he is almost scared already about the next time...


----------



## merristems

Oh danni sorry your appointment went badly lots of hugs, Im sure there are meds for it my sister is on thyroxin it took a while to stabalise but she got there in the end. 
Faye:hugs: I cant imagine how hard it must be to reach the would be due date.
I also have the dates and how many weeks I should be still on my calendar and it make me cross and sad and useless all at the same time. 
Boymum :hugs: it is such a hard process, its different for everyone but I had bleeding for 4 weeks and mild cramps only for three days
Hi all im reading still....
Hope we all feel happier soon seems like today was bad for most of us :(


----------



## boymom

merristems said:


> Oh danni sorry your appointment went badly lots of hugs, Im sure there are meds for it my sister is on thyroxin it took a while to stabalise but she got there in the end.
> Faye:hugs: I cant imagine how hard it must be to reach the would be due date.
> I also have the dates and how many weeks I should be still on my calendar and it make me cross and sad and useless all at the same time.
> Boymum :hugs: it is such a hard process, its different for everyone but I had bleeding for 4 weeks and mild cramps only for three days
> Hi all im reading still....
> Hope we all feel happier soon seems like today was bad for most of us :(

Lots of hugs too all you ladies.
It is helping to be at work (even though my boss offered some time off, I didn't take it)- it helps me feel like I have some control over something...


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: kelly :hugs: can you go to the dr and request blood work to check your egg quality? i had fsh levels tested a few weeks ago. i think that will tell you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS - Honk Nogg...that made me HOWL laughing!!! I really hope it's a good sign! 
Dodger, I'm hoping the pizza smell making you sick is a good thing too. 
Dani, I'm really terribly sorry. I hope after the dust has settled a little and you get a treatment plan in place he may consider trying again. Have you ever met MrsKG who posts on some ttc after loss threads? She has 3 daughters and has had 5 miscarriages in about a year. After the last two her hubby said no more - she is pregnant again. She always manages to talk him round. I hope you get your baby no 3. 
Boymum, I really sorry you found yourself here, but you couldn't have happened upon a friendlier, more supportive bunch. These ladies are great. 
Faye, big hugs. That due date is awful. I did feel a little better once mine had past although I was mourning my second loss by then so it was all a bit weird. It does offer a bit of closure though, I hope it does for you. 
Emum I don't blame you for not testing. I never liked testing early either, the only reason I tested at 9 dpo with my bfp cycle is because my chart looked so damned good. 
Ummi, I'm sorry the witch got you. 
Ickle.. Still hoping...
Ginny, forgot where you are in your cycle right now, if you are in the 2ww good luck. 
For those of you who remember Sarah Anne, she has not posted for ages but has just posted on Loz's cautiously PAL thread. She is doing great and is having a girl!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, sorry I missed your post. I agree with Merristems (hi Merristems and MAS sorry I forgot to say hi in my last post) I think you should go to the doc and ask then to run the day 21 progesterone tests plus the other hormone tests. They might not be over keen, I know the progesterone test is costly for them, but it's the best way of telling. Lie about how long you have been ttc if you have to.


----------



## ickle pand

I lost 4lbs this week. Very happy with that. 4lbs until I've lost 5st :)

Just did another test, looking like a BFN so far though.


----------



## merristems

great job on the weight loss Ickle :)


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> I lost 4lbs this week. Very happy with that. 4lbs until I've lost 5st :)
> 
> Just did another test, looking like a BFN so far though.

Excellent news on the weight loss front. Look how far over to the right your ticker is now! 5 stone in such a short time is amazing. And as you are almost exactly at the same point in your cycle as me, you are probably holding a little bit of water and so weighing a bit more than usual. Or at least that's what I'm telling myself as my scales were up a lb and a half this morning even though I have been sticking quite well to my diet all week :)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think I am retaining water. My belly feels a bit bloated. 

It is crazy to think how far I've come in 21 weeks when it seemed like an insurmountable goal at the start. 

We were discussing different ego states in the session tonight - really interesting stuff!


----------



## kelly1973

not sure why but i feel a bit silly bout going to docs and worried how they will treat me as so many of you have been treated so bad by doctors what would i ask for if i was to go


----------



## too_scared

awesome on the weight loss, ickle! bloated eh?? ;) good sign!

kelly, don't feel silly at all! you really should go to the dr. i had a wonderful experience with my new dr. not all dr's are horrible.


----------



## kelly1973

ts i think its cause im not up to all the information you ladies seem to kmow so worried im guna look silly and not sure what to say to them really,just worried i will miss my chance of having my own little one im so tearful at the min


----------



## kelly1973

well done ickle your doing fab bloared ooooh good sign


----------



## too_scared

kelly, when i was at my dr's last he said that there is so much about ttc that they (the dr's) don't even know! don't ever feel silly! i only know what i have learned from this site. i think you should go in and tell him what you have been going through - maybe even print off your charts from ff - and tell him what you are nervous about. i really hope you get the courage to talk to your dr. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, just go and tell them the truth. Try to get in with a doctor you have had good experiences with before, tell them you have been ttc for however long, got pregnant but suffered a loss and you are not sure if you are ovulating. Because you are over 35 they should run tests. With me (and my doctors are bloody awful) they ran the full set of hormone tests which includes testing for testosterone, LH, progesterone, thyroid and god knows what else. They will tell you to go in on cycle day 21, or 7 days before your period is due. It really needs to be around 7dpo but if you are not sure when that is 7 days before you would usually expect AF is about right. Try not to let them fob you off you need these tests. I got them to repeat the progesterone one 4 times as it came back low but the others were ok. 
Ickle congrats on another fab weight loss.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well done Ickle! 

Kelly I agree ask them to test ovulation if nothing else. Drs suck but if you push you get there in the end.

I'm ok. Been thinking, researching, talking. The good thing is I know before I'm pg again. Can you imagine?! And I have a reason they can treat. It's just a lot to take in. I'm sure il get DH to come round I just don't have it in me to argue and end up upset right now. I'm down enough without all that.

Dr will call Tomo and we will take the first steps...


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi - I think Emum has a great plan and I'm glad you are considering it!

Dani - Thanks! I'm trying not even to consider that possibility until I know whether I ovulated or not, ya know? 

TS - I'm thinking positive thoughts! As for sunscreen, I tend not to be out in the sun TOO much and forget sunscreen when I do... lol

Boymom - *hugs* I'd either put stickers over the parts you wrote in or just buy a new calendar to finish out the year. And yeah... it does suck. :( I've had 2 now and I am so nervous about the next time. :( I went back to work too with both of my mc's. It DOES help to have something you can control and I found too that it just helped to be busy.

Kelly - Can you have that checked out? You might get bad news, but you also might feel better because you know it's not happening yet? Stress your age BIG time and the ages of your mom and sisters when you are talking to the dr. I found that for me, my age and length of time is what it took for them to refer me to programs that are going to cost them more then a simple progesterone test, so age should do it for you I would think.

Merri - *hugs* I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.

MrsM - Thanks! As I said to Dani, I'm trying hard not to even think on those lines until I know whether I ovulated or not. Silly body of mine just plays too many tricks.

Ickle - That's awesome about the weightloss! I think I need to come live with you and get motivated better by you... lol

AFM I spent the morning sleeping and then woke up only to find that my immigration stuff was sent back because it needs to be taken in in person...:wacko::growlmad: So once my hubby gets home then I'll see about us running it over before I have to be at work (or him running it over after, I need to look at closing times). I feel a bit better for the moment, but still very tired and my throat is still scratchy feeling. I haven't tried opening the fridge door again....


----------



## kelly1973

if i dont get my bfp this month im guna go for it which i dont think i will get feel so crap tonite belly feels like a washing machine and i could sit down and cry my eyes out i wish i had more confidence as that always stops me doing things and i know id feel much better if i went to docs but scared how they will be with me thanks ladies at least i know how to approach the subject with them now


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly its their job to look after you and treat you. Doctors on the whole are caring people so don't be scared. I know it's a nerve wracking thing to discuss something so personal but it's what they're there for. Write down all the things you want to tell them and any questions you might have so that you don't forget anything. And take notes if what they're telling you if you think you might forget things. 

The main thing is - think of what good might come from a few minutes feeling nervous and embarrassed. That will get you through it :)

AFM - Another BFN today and my chart is now "possibly triphasic". I'm still feeling relatively relaxed this cycle so I'll just have to wait another few days and see what happens.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle that chart looks good. I'm pleased you are feeling relaxed though. Kelly, I wish I could come to the doctors with you. Like I say try to pick a nice one.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed ickle. It's so much better to have a relaxed approach. Fingers crossed. 

AFM: mg chart lines have disappeared :shrug: I give up x


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks ladies mrs migg i wish you would come along,isnt there a saying that says shy bairns get nowt your right ickle thats wat im guna tell myself think what i could have at the end of it.ickle i know prob sounds dim but wat does triphasic mean on your chart?
how are you feeling mrs migg? any news on pink,loz,elm and hope it happens xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle EEEEEK!!! FX for you!!

No AF and no BFP here.... the wait continues. Although a BFP now wouldn't be ideal for us and I would be worried sick.

Waiting on the Dr to call so I can start treatment. Urgh


----------



## ickle pand

It doesn't sound dim at all. Triphasic is when you get a second temperature rise that stays high, like you get at ovulation. It can be a good indicator of being pregnant. It's not a guarantee though. 4.47% of non pregnant charts are triphasic, whereas 12.46% of pregnant charts are triphasic which is quite a bit more. 

Here's some stuff from the FF website - they explain it better than me lol!



> A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.
> 
> A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed.

This link is good too. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that wouldn't be great Dani, we worry enough after losses. Doctors are on strike today so that's going to push everything back until they get over the delay too.


----------



## Dani Rose

Great! FFS


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great chart ickle! That's promising. I just saw your overlay too! Waw! 

Kelly: you should def go
And see your doc. Well, once they finish their strike that is... More seriously, everyone is right, it your right and they're here to help. Youay have a nice experience with them, you never know. My gp has been fab! Explained me lots about pcos, told me about the insulin resistance (which is amazing considering that i have been diagnosed for more than 10 years and noone told me about it. No wonder why I keep struggling with weight loss. And that was me thinking I didnt have motivation). My gp is so good that i dread registering in another surgery (just moved some 7 miles away). I have to find a way to stay there (but if anyone has any idea how to go around it). The only thing their admin staff, it's sonhard sometimes to get an appt. 

Dani: *hugs* i'm sure everything will turn out to be fine in the end. 

Afm: nothing new, boring... I wish there was a fast forward button that
Takes you to the fertile days and O day!! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Kelly. I'm ok thanks, a wobble day today but otherwise fine. Sickness almost gone now. The others are all ok, Pink is cruising round the med!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I have a question for you ladies. My lp was 11 days this cycle. I dont know my usual lp because I had my bfp tje first time I charted. Do you think it's just because it is the forst cycle after mc? Or if it's yhat short every cycle, is it too short? And if so, is there a natural way to lengthen it?
As well, I only have light periods today, cd1 was medium, cd2 quite heavy and now cd3 light. Is it enough? I mean does it mean that my lining hasnt build up properly? Or is it enough for the eggy to implant?


----------



## ickle pand

Why are you having a wobble Mrs Mig? Have you used the doppler today? :hugs:

Ummi it could well be that it's because it's the first cycle after your m/c. Mine was 10 days the cycle after my m/c and it's normally around 13 days. I wouldn't worry about it.

It could be that your lining will take a couple of cycles to get back to normal but it's still early days really. There's every chance that it could be fine this time.


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh, ickle!! Your chart is so exciting!!

Mrs. M, aren't your symptoms supposed to subside some now anyway? Wow! You are almost in the 2nd tri!!

Ummi, I can't answer your question, but I am sending tons of sticky dust your way for a few days from now!

Dani, I really hope it all gets figured out for you this cycle soon :hugs:

4 dpo for me today. Nothing to report. Haha!


----------



## ickle pand

I know it looks good doesn't it. If it was anyone elses, I'd be so excited for them but I'm sort of taking it in my stride just now. Is that a symptom? Lol! I'm not even obsessing over the pregnancy points like I normally would (I have 54 if anyone's interested).


----------



## too_scared

i think that since you are so laid back about it that you are for sure pg! :D nothing to worry about this cycle because it is alright!


----------



## ickle pand

That's a nice thought :)

Thinking back I think I knew that I was going to miscarry because I remember thinking "Just wait until after our anniversary if anything is going to go wrong. Let us have a happy 1st anniversary."


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: i'm sorry. 

i think you are very in tune with your body.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi, my first LP after my mc was a bit shorter. My LP tends to be only 10 or 11 days anyway. All I can suggest (which I didn't try before my bfp) is progesterone cream, in case you have low progesterone which could affect the LP. You could also try agnus castus if you aren't already. 
Ickle, I used the Doppler and that reassured me. I have been getting twinges on one side, I think it's round ligament pain but things do worry me. I shouldn't worry because I had it with Edie as well. 
TS, I know, second tri. I do wish you were with me :cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx for your advice ickle. I know I worry too much when it's still very early. 
I hope that's your bfp cycle. That's good your so relaxed about it. Whatever has to happen will happen. Also, I had the same feeling that my pregnancy wasn't going to last. I een had a dream that Inwas bleeding a week before I mc. That's why, though I cried and everything, I knew what was happening as soon as I started spotting. 

How are you ts?

And mrs mig? 

Kelly? Any news? Did you call your doc or are you waiting?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. Migglet is just growing so fast that your body is bound to have aches and pains :)

Has anyone else in the 2WW tested yet? I feel like I'm the only one just now since Dani and Emum are abstaining for now.


----------



## too_scared

me too, mrs. m. :( i am so happy that you are doing well :)

thanks ummi :) i am doing ok. i just wish i could fast forward some time, though. i guess always with ttcal we are trying to fast forward. fast forward to ov, fast forward the tww, fast forward past previous loss times, fast forward to 2nd tri, fast forward, fast forward, fast forward... :S


----------



## ickle pand

That's so true TS!


----------



## too_scared

i's smrt sometimez... haha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is. And then when they are born you wish more than anything else that you could freeze time. I actually want time to slow down now I am almost in the second tri and can relax a bit. I have gone through so much to get this pregnancy I want to make the most of it, and enjoy every second of it, as it will probably be my last.


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone!

I tested this morning :blush: I thought just incase my O date was wrong and I'm actually 8DPO instead of 5DPO (both I know are stupidly early anyway). Just felt like doing it though - but now that it's out of my system I'm going to wait until I'm 10DPO 

I was really surprised that I miscarried :cry: I heard a heartbeat at 7 weeks and again at 9 weeks and I had no bleeding beside one day at 8.5 weeks of a tiny tiny bit of brown spotting. When they started my 12 week ultrasound I was just chatting away to the technician - did not expect at all that there would be something wrong. 

TS - you couldn't have put it better!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol TS!


----------



## too_scared

i so badly want to enjoy being pregnant. i understand completely what you mean, mrs. m. babies grow up so fast! but, getting to watch them turn into wonderful little human beings is a great reward for them growing so fast!

fx'd for you ginny! you are one day ahead of me :) i am not testing though. i am going to wait until af is due.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny, I don't think anybody would have expected to miscarry under your circumstances. Any miscarriage is heartbreaking from a chemical or an early loss to those later on - but your story is devastating. To have heard the heartbeat at the stages you did and to miscarry is unusual. You must have been completely broken. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

That must've been horrible Ginny


----------



## ginny83

I'm soooo much better now than I was last month :) Sometimes I wish the chromosomes came back abnormal just so that would be a "common" reason for the miscarriage. Maybe there was something wrong with the placenta?

I'm just going to have to trust my body that it can do it again! I don't mind if it waits until next cycle even because I ordered digi OPKs that I want to try out! haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Most miscarriages that are due to chromosome problems happen around 6 weeks. I always wonder what happened with my second loss as that was later, sometime in the tenth week. Have you read Lesley Regans Miscarriage book? She says that a loss that happens after a heartbeat has been detected around 8 weeks is usually down to something attacking the pregnancy, for example an infection or illness. I don't know if this helps.


----------



## ickle pand

So would lossed before 6 weeks still be likely to be chromosomal or would there be another reason for them?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not 100% but I think it would probably be more likely to be chromosomal. 6 weeks is the point that pregnancies with chromosomal abnormalities usually struggle to progress beyond but I imagine there are a lot that can't even make it that far. I put my first loss down to a chromosome issue and it's easier to come to terms with than the second, but I think a lot of that is because I have had longer to heal, and also dealing with the second loss distracted me from it.


----------



## ickle pand

I'll never be sure if there was an abnormality or if me stopping taking AC make my progesterone levels drop too much, or even if it was something to do with the NSAIDs. I find it a bit sad to think there was something wrong with my baby. I think I'd prefer to have something to blame that I could avoid in future.

I think with the 2nd loss while you were still grieving the first must've made things much worse. Especially when everyone tells you that, it's common to happen once but rare to happen again.


----------



## too_scared

knowing that my first mc was probably not chromosomal makes me really sad. to think about it maybe being something that i did/didn't do that caused something to attack the baby makes it harder for me to deal with. :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's probably nothing you did or didn't do TS. It's most likely to be something like a viral infection, possibly something you didn't even know about and certainly beyond your control. 
I recommend the book to anyone who hasn't read it. 
Ickle, I stopped taking agnus castus as soon as I got my bfp with Edie and I have since found out my progesterone is low so please don't blame yourself for that either.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS, at what point did your first pregnancy stop? I know it was a mmc.


----------



## too_scared

i found out at 10 weeks and at first i was told the baby was measuring 6 weeks. but, after i heard 7 weeks 4 days. i guess that is not too far past 6 weeks. :( 

i am really hoping that this is my cycle for my forever baby.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs mig: what happened is so sad. But i'm sure this one is your sticky-growing-fast-bean! 
Thx for your advice too (sorry havent seen your reply when i answered earlier). I'll see what happens this cycle, and anyway I still got time till O to research how I can raise my progesterone naturally if that's a problem. It would be weird though since I had 2 pregnancies without any problem. So I'm assuming that if there was anything to do with progesterone I would have had the same problem before? Unless progesterone levels change too with time. 
I should stop thinking about all that though and just take my cycle as it comes. 

Ginny: I am so sorry. The way it happened must have devastating. Glad you're starting to feel better though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi, I had my daughter with no problems as well, but I have no idea what my LP or anything was then as I wasn't charting. I didn't even know what an LP was. 
TS, I think 7 weeks is about normal for chromosome losses too.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - Your chart looks fantastic!! I can't wait to see what the next couple of days bring!!! I might be extremely silly and start testing now. I'm not really sure what's up with my body but the nausea yesterday combined with the fact that if I do turn up preggers I want to catch it asap so I can get my progesterone tested are making me think I want to be a bit crazy... My OB thinks that my 2 chemicals are maybe because of low progesterone. No proof of that yet, but that's something they are testing for because of the timing of both of mine.

Dani - That sucks that the doctors are on strike... I hope that you can start treatment soon!!

MrsM - Just stay strong love! I know this is your rainbow baby!

Ginny - I think both of them caught me by surprise. The 2nd one specifically did. I really just thought everything was ok and then bam. bleeding.

TS - I worry that with any pregnancy now, I'm just going to be a nervous nancy the whole way through. Like MrsM says, if your loss wasn't chromosomal, I'd bet that it was still something that you had no control over. I mean look at all the women that have kids while getting drunk all the time and doing drugs etc. 

Ummi - I think all hormone levels can change as you live your life. You might have a progesterone problem now that you didn't before.

AFM, so like I said, I am contemplating starting to test today. I still have a bunch of IC's left, so no big deal to use them. Silly? Yes probably, but as I said, I would prefer to be silly and know earlier then not be silly and chance missing that tiny window for increasing progesterone if we find out there is an issue.

I'm feeling better today, but I was vaguely nauseous all afternoon yesterday.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx dodger. 

I'd test too if I were you. Especially that you have lots of white circles in your chart and you've been having a sore throat. Ff may have missed O. After all, it is not infaillible!


----------



## Emum

You don't think you ovulated on CD19 then dodger? That was the last day of EWCM and your temp has shifted upwards considerably for 2 consecutive days since. If I had to bet, I'd say you were 2 DPO and so way too early to test. Moving from EWCM to no, or sticky, CM abruptly is a very strong sign of ovulation according to TCOYF which is the natural fertility awareness bible :)

I suspect tomorrow will see another high temp and crosshairs on that chart. But would be thrilled to be proved wrong and see a BFP instead.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum said:


> You don't think you ovulated on CD19 then dodger? That was the last day of EWCM and your temp has shifted upwards considerably for 2 consecutive days since. If I had to bet, I'd say you were 2 DPO and so way too early to test. Moving from EWCM to no, or sticky, CM abruptly is a very strong sign of ovulation according to TCOYF which is the natural fertility awareness bible :)
> 
> I suspect tomorrow will see another high temp and crosshairs on that chart. But would be thrilled to be proved wrong and see a BFP instead.

I do think that CD19 was O and that I'm 2dpo today. I guess I'm just worried that the nausea might be a very early pregnancy sign and I want to catch that 2nd line asap so I can get in get progesterone tested and get on it if needed. I wouldn't expect to get a positive this early, but on the other hand, what if it did show up early but I wasn't testing to see? Ugh.


----------



## Emum

It's impossible to test positive at 2DPO though, even with a blood test. It takes at least 2 days after implantation for HCG to be detectable, and you can't implant until your egg has reached blastocyst which is a minimum of 5 days, sometimes more. If it helps to look at it in iVF terms, your eggs would have been collected and fertilised, but not yet put back in the uterus. In an IVF cycle, they'd be incubating nicely in a test tube until at least tomorrow but more likely Sunday, and in real life if an egg has been fertilised, it is happily subdividing and multiplying cells in your Fallopian tube now and won't reach your uterus until around Sunday and may not imbed into the lining of the uterus and start producing HCG until next Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, just trying to read backa few pages but I will miss lots of what has been going on.

Hi and welcome to the new poeple.

Dodger - when I was in my 2ww or just after bfp, can't remember now, I was researching implantation etc. I found a couple of medical websites that say new research has shown that dividing cells soon after fertilisation secrete pre-hcg chemicals (or something along those lines) that help the body recognise a potential pregnancy and helps with lining/implantation. Some say some ladies may be sensitive enough to 'feel' these chemicals as ealry pg signs. There seems to be a lot of debate about it but I thought it was interesting as I seemed to have signs as early as 3dpo.

Dani - I thought I was hypothroid (my levels just above 'normal' with symptoms). Lots of ladies woth hypothyroid issue take medications and go onto have healthy babies. Maybe I missed your other post but I hope that means you will still continue to try once things are under control.


ickle - posted on your journal.

Emum - how are you?

Kelly - It may be a good idea as I think others have mentioned about getting your progesterone and FSH checked. My mum went through early menopause so I was worried about the same happening to me :hugs:

faye - big :hugs: for tomorrow. These anniversaries are always difficult.

TS - how are you? Did you meet up with another FS/telephone consultation?

I won't reply to everyone, but I hope you are all okay.

afm- had a lovely holiday. Weather very warm. Rome was 33oC!! Was a bit worried about trying to find shade and keep cool which slightly took the edge off the holiday. Average age of the ship passenger was about 70yrs old. Felt like I was still at work LOL.


----------



## too_scared

hi pink! good to see you back :) i am glad you enjoyed your holiday.

i'm good, thanks. 4 dpo today and hoping with all my might that this is the cycle! we went back to see my dr and all my cd 3 levels came back good. he said we should keep trying (unlike what the office of the specialist said). he said he would work on getting me in earlier. i was told i am at the top of the cancellation list. they said i am looking at sometime in november for a cancellation. :S i am feeling much better now, though, after talking to my dr. he said not to get an appt with the people in halifax just yet. i haven't heard back from them anyway so... haha!

i hope you are well! 18 week already! wow! time flies :)

i have a question for you guys - i have to get my progesterone tested 7 dpo. 7 dpo is going to be sunday. do you think it will be ok to get tested on monday? or should i call the dr's office and see what i can arrange?


----------



## pinksmarties

Monday morning will be okay. Most of the progesterone results are for 'mid LP' so 8dpo should be okay.


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pink: glad you had lovely holidays. 
Very interesting what you said about the pre-hcg hormones and everything. Would have a link somI can have a look in more details? (i am so interested in those kind of things) thx.


----------



## pinksmarties

ummi - it was so long ago but I'll try to find it again.


----------



## boymom

too_scared said:


> me too, mrs. m. :( i am so happy that you are doing well :)
> 
> thanks ummi :) i am doing ok. i just wish i could fast forward some time, though. i guess always with ttcal we are trying to fast forward. fast forward to ov, fast forward the tww, fast forward past previous loss times, fast forward to 2nd tri, fast forward, fast forward, fast forward... :S

TS, this is EXACTLY how I feel. Now that the bleeding is over, I want to fast forward past my next cycle so I can TTC. We are going to NTNP this month so I can feel like I don't "cause" anything to happen if we were to get pregnant and miscarry again. Also, my doc says common sense dictates that I wait a cycle so my endometrial lining can be really healthy for the next pregnancy. In the back of my head I want to just go for it, but I would feel way to guilty if we got pg and then something happened. For me, this just means not taking my temps, not doing OPKs, etc.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thz pink, dont worry if you cant find it, i'll google it. 

Boymom: it feels so good when the bleeding finally stops. Do whatever feels right for you. 
I actively tried last cycle, but it didnt work. But I felt also kind of relieved that it didnt work, though I hope it will work for the next one. My gp also advised me to wait one month. She didnt say one cycle, so I was glad when a whole month passed and I O'ed a few days after!!
She said that it would be better for me so it would give me time to grieve the baby I lost (and I think she's right about that too).


----------



## boymom

Ummi2boyz said:


> Thz pink, dont worry if you cant find it, i'll google it.
> 
> Boymom: it feels so good when the bleeding finally stops. Do whatever feels right for you.
> I actively tried last cycle, but it didnt work. But I felt also kind of relieved that it didnt work, though I hope it will work for the next one. My gp also advised me to wait one month. She didnt say one cycle, so I was glad when a whole month passed and I O'ed a few days after!!
> She said that it would be better for me so it would give me time to grieve the baby I lost (and I think she's right about that too).

Yes, I agree- I tend to not be very patient, especially about TTC, so I am forcing myself to do it. My doc wants to wait until my beta hcg is 0 so we are sure everything is cleared. She has a standing lab order for me so I can go in a couple of weeks. 

This grieving is so strange- some moments I find myself thanking God that nature took care of what might have been a bad outcome (I work with special needs kids), and then the next moment asking Him WHY this one didn't "work". *Sigh* It's just such a hard thing to wrap your mind around...especially when you have other children to look at. I look at my boys and think "HOW did I make YOU??"


----------



## pinksmarties

ummi - I can't find the orginal article but the hormone I was talking about is called early preganacy factor. Here are a couple of links.

https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_pregnancy_factor


----------



## pinksmarties

boymom - I think the overriding want is to start to ttc straight away, I know for most of that is what we did, however very few of us became pg within that first month. I never really understood why Drs suggested waiting but looking back now I think it is probably a good idea, phyisically and mentally, although I needed to try tcc straight away to help my grieving process. I know I am contradicitng myself there. I did wait after my 2nd mc to have tests and although that month was difficult I do think it helped me emotionally in the long run. There is no right way.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx pink. That's amazing! I love the way the human functions! I havent read it all yet, but I find it just facsinating!
I KWYM about contradicting yourself. We want to start ttc straight away (which helps being focused on something else than the loss and is a way of going forward) but at the same time, that first cycle is so important in finding your own ways of coping and dealing with the loss.


----------



## kelly1973

well i was meant to test tomorrow but havent got any tests oooops what with moving forgot to check so wont be going to shops prob till weekend not sure theres any point as dont feel pregnant with my last preg my boobs killed me and i dont have that i do have mega tiredness but i am moving so guessing its that does every preg have sore boobs they do dont they?


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - not always. with my 1st pg I always used to get sore boobs in the run up to AF (pmt) but that cycle had absolutely nothing and didn't get sore boobs till 6 weeks. My sore boobs never returned until my last cycle a few days after ov.


----------



## horseypants

HI guys, I'm joining you I think. I had a d&c on May 10th and just started af. I tried halfheartedly right after the d&c but most of the :sex: ended up being after o, in retrospect. Now i'm ttc in earnest.


----------



## too_scared

welcome horseypants. so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: 

boymom :hugs: waiting is the name of the game with ttc. it is terrible :( it really is a great feeling when the bleeding finally stops, though. feels like you can get back to normal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Horseypants. Great name! So sorry you find yourself here, good luck with charting and I hope you quickly get a bfp. 
After both my losses I was desperate to get another bfp. After my first loss the midwife who dealt with me told me to wait a cycle to ttc but really to make sure that I would be able to deal with another loss. I didn't think that would be an issue for me, it took 5 months to get the bfp and I don't know whether the time it took made the second loss easier to deal with or not really. After my second loss is when I joined the predecessor to this thread and started temping and charting and ttc in earnest. This bfp took 7 months and from what I have learnt about my cycle in that time, I think it needed to. My lining was definitely not right after my erpc, and my cycle took a while to get back to normal. I was reaching desperation point however, and if I hadn't got a bfp the month I did I was planning on taking a break for a couple of cycles.


----------



## horseypants

congrats :) sounds like i am on a similar road. this is my second loss. the last one was very early - it happened in september and it took me this long to get my cycle back on track and get the second bpf. i think i can expect to wait 6 or 7 months for the next one, but like you, it's not going to stop me trying :p ...i have a lot to learn with charting. hopefully it will take some of the guesswork out of things, at least charting works so that in retrospect things are pretty clear and that's helpful.

congrats!!!!!!!!!! look at you now! you're a plum! hugs!


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome Horseypants, :hugs: very sorry for your loss. This is a great bunch of very supportive ladies here, so you picked a good place!


----------



## Mas1118

I had my scan yesterday and not much going on - 1 lonely follicle at 11mm and I go back tomorrow, they are hoping to see more by then so I have to keep up with the injections until further notice:( My tummy hurts in all the spots I have used and I did it once in my butt cheek so it hurts too. OH and I DTD tonight and all I could think about was that my tummy hurt, lol. I am really hoping to learn more tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: mas :hugs: i really hope you get better news tomorrow and can stop with the injections soon.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Pink - I think that might be what I experience each time. I guess we'll see. lol It's very possible that it's me just wanting to be pregnant again so much that I'm seeing symptoms in everything, but some of these are new to me, so who knows. So glad to hear that you had a wonderful vacation!! :) Thanks for the links!

TS - I'm glad Pink had the answer, and I would have thought the same as she said too! :)

Ummi - I am too! I can't wait to check out the links Pink posted. I think they'll be interesting! :)

Boymom - I think I'd rather just fastforward to the part where I'm pregnant again! Preferably at like 9 months or something so I know it's my rainbow.  My ntnp looks an awful lot like my regular trying... mostly because I'm worried about getting in as fast as possible to get progesterone tested if I do come up preggers this month.

Horseypants - Welcome to group! I'm so sorry for your loss, but you've found a fantastic bunch of ladies in this thread. I see you are in CA! Whereabouts are you? I'm in SoCal not all that far from Disneyland. :)

Mas - *hugs* Sorry you have to keep up the injections.. Hopefully more and bigger follies will pop up for the scan tomorrow!

AFM, temp stayed up today (I think I might have posted that already though... lol) and I was exhausted all day despite a good night's sleep. I'm definitely feeling better though my throat is still a bit touchy. I've noticed between last night and today that my boobs hurt. In fact I'm sitting here not touching them, not wearing even a bra and they are aching. Sooo... we'll see if that ends up meaning something.


----------



## ginny83

So for some reason I decided to do an OPK even though I'm 6DPO. I got an almost positive?? It definitely isn't positive, but looks very close? Is this normal?

I also did a HPT and that's a definite BFN - not even a hint of a line. So I'm guessing it's not hcg the OPK is picking up otherwise sure the IC would have given me something.


----------



## ginny83

forgot to say my temps also took a dive today :( They were looking so good too!


----------



## ickle pand

Horsey pants - So sorry for your losses. Welcome to our little group. 

Ginny - you get a surge of oestrogen around 3-6 DPO which can counteract the side effects if the progesterone ie. your temp can drop. It'll jump back up tomorrow though. Def nothing to worry about. In fact it's a good thing because oestrogen builds up your lining. So this will probably be it getting a boost. 

AFM - Temp took a nose dive this morning and I got another BFN. Not feeling much hope for this cycle anymore.


----------



## dodgercpkl

@ginny - I agree with ickle. Give it time! :)

@Ickle - I'm not giving up hope!!!

AFM, My temp jumped again and confirmed ovulation, so I'm 3dpo. My breasts are still hurting this morning regardless of being touched or not. This is a new symptom for me. Last cycle my boobs were tender to the touch, but only when touched, brushed against, etc. Them hurting just on their own is definitely new.


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Ickle :(

Welcome Horseypants. Sorry you find yourself here :(

Temp still up, BFN, No AF I am SO LOST!!!

Dr called yday eve and the redraw of blood was neg for hypo now, how can it be pos then neg?? 

Progesterone was 30 so she said I only just O'd... had no cm or fertile signs etc... WTF


----------



## Dani Rose

Pink good to see you back! Glad all is going well


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani - that's crazy! Are they going to try a 3rd draw of blood to try and confirm one way or the other?

And only recently o'd?! Um... I don't see that from your temps AT ALL. Hm... this is just plain weird! I'm sorry you aren't getting any solid answers though I'm very glad to hear the neg for hypo!


----------



## ickle pand

Have you tested Dani? You progesterone could be higher because you're preggers.


----------



## pinksmarties

Dani - what thyroid bloods did they do? They can't just got off the TSH, ask if they also did the thyroid antibody tests as this is sometimes more indicative of problems than just the TSH (or T4/T3 results). I was the same my second bloods came back within normal limits (3.87 I think) but I still feel I have hypo symptoms though. One of the ladies on here really knows about thyroid but I am not sure if she post a lot on here.

My progesterone was 34 at 7dpo. I think anything over 30 confirms ov


----------



## pinksmarties

ah just looked at your chart. I don't think you have 'just ov'd' as the Dr suggested. Although not sure what is going on.


----------



## Dani Rose

The antibodies arent back yet, FX they show something as I am sure I have it by symptoms etc

Maybe Clomid making it higher? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh BFN Ickle :/


----------



## ickle pand

Effing sucks doesn't it? At least the weather today matches my mood lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Totally :( Depressing!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* to both of you.


----------



## too_scared

the weather here sucks today too :( it figures since we have a big bbq/potluck planned this evening to celebrate the last day of school. (can you tell we are all teachers?! haha!)

sorry ladies. don't give up hope yet. :hugs:

yay for 3 dpo dodger!

my temp also took a HUGE nosedive today. 5 dpo today. maybe the oestrogen surge you were talking about ickle? probably not. it is REALLY down, way below the coverline. :( i'm not hopeful anymore. i put in sleep deprived because i woke up at 2 to pee and then went back to sleep and woke up again 6 and temped. i usually temp at 6:50 so i adjusted it and it went up some, it was actually lower than what it says. :(


----------



## too_scared

i have decided i am going to look at this temp drop as a good thing. i am going to think it is an oestrogen surge and it is prepping my lining for the eggie and this is it! my forever baby. PMA!!


----------



## ickle pand

As long as it bounces back tomorrow, then you'll be find TS. Love the PMA :)

They keep playing Small Bump by Ed Sheeran on the radio. It's a beautiful song but so sad - definitely not what I needed today. Google it only if you're feeling brave because its about m/c.


----------



## too_scared

thank you, ickle. i REALLY hope it is going to go back up tomorrow. no, i KNOW it is going to go back up tomorrow! (pma!)

i have heard about that song on this site but i haven't been brave enough to look it up. i just can't do it. one day i will be brave and listen to it.


----------



## Bump2Baby

Its a beautiful song x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just read the lyrics. Sooo sad :'(
And I'm at the soft play with the kids, eveyone is going to think "why does she look like she' going to cry??!!"


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry Ummi. It's a lovely song, but you have to be in the right place and frame of mind to listen to it.


----------



## too_scared

well, i listened to it. it is beautiful but now i am crying and i want to hung my husband so tight.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I just listened to it too. Crumbs. What a brave song.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's lovely. It's not about him, it's about a friend of his. I love Ed Sheeran.


----------



## ickle pand

The witch got me :cry:


----------



## too_scared

what?!? i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: Oh I'm sorry to hear that Ickle :( I'm actually surprised, your chart looked so good!


----------



## ickle pand

I was surprised too. No cramps or anything, just blood when I wiped.


----------



## dodgercpkl

bleh! I'm so wanting to hunt that stupid witch down! I really thought that this was a pregnancy cycle for you. :(


----------



## ickle pand

Me too dodger. It's been a hard crash back down to earth :(


----------



## too_scared

could it just be break through bleeding or ib? i really thought this was it for you!


----------



## ickle pand

I doubt it with the temp drop I had this morning. I'll see how it goes though and if it stops or stays light, I'll test again.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: ickle :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Really sorry Ickle xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Today was my due day ... it feels horrible and I can barely think about anything else or be positive, after the weekend I am sure I will be back on track but here, now, it just feels empty ;0(. 

In the plus side I have lost 4 kilos this week in bootcamp x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ickle hope it was just a small bleed and your temp goes back up tomorrow

:hugs: Faye I can't imagine how hard it must be :( big big :hugs: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Big hugs faye. The due dates are always so horrible and difficult. Do what you need to to help get through this day/weekend.

Yay for 4 kilos, when I first read I saw 4lb and thought fantastic then reread and realised it was 4 kilos - more than 8lb well done!!


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Faye. Due dates are always rough. Be kind to yourself. Allow yourself some time to be negative and then when you're done, pick yourself up and dust yourself down. Here if you need us. xx Well done on the weight loss, 4kg's is loads!


----------



## ayclobes

today was also my due date with peanut! but i'm now 6w1d with blueberry!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry the witch got you ickle. I too thought it was your cycle. :(
I think temping is really good to detect O (if like me you never know when you O due to very long and very irregular cycles), but maybe we should forget about our chart once O has been detected. 

Sorry faye you're feeling down because of your due date. Havent been there yet, I can't een begin to imagine how that must feel.
Sorry for you too ayclobes. I'm sure that a very sticky blueberry that you got there!

Afm: a person i know on another forum just lost her baby today. So sad for her. It was a surprise baby, but she was so excited about it. I hope she'll cope...


----------



## Emum

Just catching up quickly on my phone and wanted to send hugs to ickle. This long term TTC business is a horrid rollercoaster sometimes. Sorry this wasnt to be your month.


----------



## Dani Rose

AW ICKLE!!!! What the F??? I am so bummed for you :( I thought this was it too :(

I am sure I will join you tomo and we can be AF buddies! Be sure and have a wine tonight, runny eggs tomo and some pate for lunch ;)

Faye due dates suck, I really didn't exect it to be as bad as it was, I worked and really wish I didn't. My next one is October so FX we all have BFP's by then!

Hugs to everyone that needs one x x x


----------



## ickle pand

I can't have any of that Dani. I did have a bite of DH's chicken Kiev though lol! You'll have to have double for me :)


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: faye :hugs: 

i haven't gotten to my first due date yet but imagine it is going to be very hard. i wish i could give you more than just a virtual hug.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A quick fly by as I'm just in from work and about to have tea but I just wanted to drop off a hug each for Faye and Ickle :hugs: :hugs:
and I'll catch up later.


----------



## boymom

Hugs to you all, as I am off to see a patient...
My m/c is done now, really done...so I am going to lay low and do nothing for a while (and drink loads of wine), until my next cycle begins.


----------



## kelly1973

thats total shit ickle so sorry i listened to that song its very sad i love ed sheran

faye big hugs to you same as what ickle says be good to yourself xx

oh my god mrs migg your in 2nd tri wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xx

hey pink how are you feeling

how are all you other ladies xx

afm well been totally exhausted today this moving lark is not funny had mega pains in my right side today last time i had them i found out i was pregnant and was sent to hospital as they thought it could be ectopic so its made me feel a bit sad im an emotional wreck at the min


----------



## Mas1118

sorry about AF ickle - she sucks! :hugs:

Faye :hugs: it must be a rough day for you.


----------



## Mas1118

I had my scan today and I have 3 good follies now (actually 5 on each side but they are small except for the 3) all on my left which was the ovary they took all the endo off. I have to do the injections for the next 3 nights then go back Monday and if I haven't O'd yet they will probably trigger me. I was very grumpy today though - all the hormones are getting to me!


----------



## kelly1973

sorry you have to go through this mas hugs xx


----------



## Emum

Caved in and tested today but BFN with FRER so that is almost definitely me out again this month. Accuracy rate at 12 DPO is about 98%


----------



## ginny83

hope you're holding up OK Faye x

oh that sucks Emum :( Since you weren't charting this month, you could be a couple of days less DPO though? Although I's kinda feel the same about being out if FRER is not showing a hint of anything. When is AF due?

AFM - my temp was low again this morning? Trying not to read to much into it! Also got a BFN, but of course at 7DPO that is probably expected so I don't know why I tested!


----------



## ickle pand

Only if you've implanted a few days before then Emum. 

AFM - The bleeding never came to anything yesterday. Just had a few spots of pink on the pad. This happened last cycle though -started then stopped then started again. I tested this morning just in case but got a BFN.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry mas you're feeling all grumpy. It's all for the best and 3 nice follies is all you can hope for. Hope that works and you wont have to go through that again. 

Emum: sorry for the bfn :( 

Ginny: you still got time. 7dpo is way too early anyway. Hope you'll get your bfp. 

Hi kelly. How are you this morning?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ickle. Sorry didnt see you, we posted at the same time ;-)
Hope it's not the witch and that it was IB, maybe?


----------



## ickle pand

That would be good but I'm definitely not getting my hopes up. If nothing's happened by tomorrow morning I'll test again. 

It was my parents 39th anniversary yesterday so going to see them later on. I had been hoping to have some good news to tell them but ho hum.

I've been rethinking my plan to delay the IVF for a few months. I'm starting to think maybe we should just go for it, although I do want a couple of months to let my body recover from this diet before we start. I'm just scared of using up all of our free chances at it and not getting pregnant and then having to face the decision of giving up or self funding. DH is happy to go with whatever I feel is right. He did say that if we decide to do IVF sooner that he'd rather I stopped testing for the couple of months before we got started because he hates seeing me get so down. I told him though it's the fact I'm not pregnant that's getting me down, not the tests. I think we still have some thinking and talking to do about it. 

I looked up when I'm due to ov and it's on the same day as the FS appointment. I don't know if that's ironic or great timing. Hopefully I can get him to give me a us and confirm ov there and then.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle could you try one cycle then delay the next? Then you've done a bit of both. ;)

Hopefully you don't need it and your bfp is hiding! 

Mas sorry you feel like that :( 

Ginny glad not just me poas that early lol!

17dpo and nothing but cramps and backache here :(


----------



## ickle pand

That's a thought Dani. I hadn't thought of that. I think you have to wait 6 months inbetween tries anyway. That might not be true though.


----------



## ickle pand

17DPO and nothing? That's odd. Your temps are very even just now. Might be worth getting a beta done next week if there's no line or AF by then.


----------



## Dani Rose

Had about 5 evaps and 2 negatives today. Ics proper suck! Can't wait til they all gone lol.

I'm not sure the waiting period but wouldn't hurt to try then delay if no luck. Then you can be safe knowing you tried. But I think once is all you will need, if that! ;-)


----------



## ginny83

Dani have you tried a FRER?


----------



## ginny83

Ickle I agree with Dani :) Of course only you and your hubby will know what best, but from what very little I know there seems to be so many other factors that need to be right with IVF timing. You'd hate to delay it and then something else happens that causes you to delay it further.

I think you should go for it! How quick do they start? Maybe you'll have a bit of a wait before it all starts anyway?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mas - Glad things are looking up with the follies! I hope these 3 days are the last you have to deal with the injectables for and I hope that you and your hubby caught the eggie despite tummy soreness. *hugs*

Emum - *hugs* I'm sorry for the bfn...

Ginny - your temp IS rising though, so I wouldn't worry overly.

ickle - I said this in your journal, but I'm so hoping that this was implantation for you! I fully understand your worries about the diet affecting things, but I think I'm kinda on the side of going ahead and pushing it up sooner. I do still think that sitting down and writing out the pros and cons is a good thing too though. :)

Dani - this cycle is just sooooo weird! I'm wondering if maybe you didn't ovulate a bit later like cd19 instead? That would mean you were only 12dpo... dunno, that's probably silly, but I was just looking at your chart trying to think of any reason for what's going on with you. I do like the suggestion of maybe a beta test.

AFM, temp rise again today. Boobs are still sore, but today seems to be more by touch then just plain old achy-ness like the last couple of days. I've been pretty tired lately with a bit of light cramping. Nothing that couldn't be explained by a 100 other things though (other then the boobs which I've only gotten on pregnancy cycles so far).


----------



## too_scared

ickle, i am another person who is really pulling for ib! i can't wait for you to get your bfp! (and all you ladies!!) i don't really know anything about ivf so i don't really have any advice other than do what you feel is best in your heart. 

dani, i really hope you get some answers soon. i agree with requesting your beta levels next week might be a good idea. 

dodger, those sound like good symptoms. hopefully they lead to your bfp!!

ginny, your temp seems to be climbing again :) fx'd for your bfp!

afm - i have another charting question. my temp went up today. but, i woke up early to pee again. i went to sleep around 1 and got up 4:40 and temped because my usual time is 6:50 and that wouldn't be 3 hours. my temp was 98.28 but it adjusted to 98.71 with ff. it took me a bit to fall back to sleep so i had about 1.5 hours of sleep before 6:50 when i temped again just out of curiosity. my temp was 98.13 then. i put in my temp as the adjusted 98.71 but i don't really know what to do. if i should keep it at 98.71 that is over a degree jump from yesterday!

as for symptom spotting, my lower back is aching, i am having random cramps and twinges, also bloated and gassy (yay :S) and i have 15 whole points at 6 dpo. haha!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. We're going to have a talk tomorrow I think and write it all down. 

We've been shopping this afternoon in the pouring rain and now off to see my folks. Hope the rain hasn't gone north.


----------



## too_scared

enjoy your evening :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I have thought that myself, I had pains on CD20 and one ok was dark the other brand not, not much of a temp shift though. Guess time will tell.

Tired, boobs sore, but prob AF coming! I hope so


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Enjoy your time with your parents ickle. 

Ts: I would just put 98.23 in my chart and make a note of the adjusted temp. And then you'll see what tomo's temp brings. 
I noticed that I tend to have quite a bad sleeping pattern after O (waking up for a wee or tossing and turning in my bed for hours before going to sleep)


----------



## too_scared

thanks :) i have bad sleep all the time :( i usually wake up arond 4:30 or so to go to the bathroom. maybe i should change my usual time to then! haha!


----------



## Dani Rose

We just made pizza from scratch it was so much fun and super yummy!!! Just wanted to share a happy post for a change from my grumbles :)

What you all up to this eve?? x


----------



## dodgercpkl

ts - I'd go with the adjusted time from earlier rather then the non-adjusted time from your normal time. That is a NICE jump btw! Or what Ummi says. lol My waking time is always random, so I just go with unaltered waking temps whenever I wake after 3 hours of sleep. 

Dani - I hope so... I'd rather see you pregnant, but I also know what a frustrating cycle this has been for you. *hugs* Oooo! Homemade pizza sounds divine!! Glad you had fun!!! :)

As for what I'm up to, well now that I'm off work, I'm going to relax for a bit with my hubby, and then we are going out to dinner with my folks and then on to see the musical "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dream Coat"! I can't wait. :) I love that play!


----------



## Emum

Have fun dodger. I ended up seeing Joseph three times on the West End, because there was a big UK TV show to pick the (unknown) actor who was to play Joseph, which my son really liked, so we took him as a treat, and he then chose to go twice more when offered treats over the course of the next year :). Fortunately the actor who was chosen was very easy on the eye, and i got to quite like the music too. So much so that I've got Any dream will do as a track on my iPod :)

As it looks like AF is on her way in the next day or so, I've been working on Plan B, which you may recall was to look awesome at the wedding which snippity cousin is going to in three weeks time. Have just done a new (to me) Tracey Anderson DVD, and OMG I think I am going to die. She recommends you do it 4-6 times a week to get decent results and it is a full hour of torture. I am considering going back to lovely Jillian Michaels and her 30 day shred, which is equally hard to do, but at least only 20 minutes a day!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: sorry you're in between, not knowing what's going. I sooo hope it's your bfp. But like you said, if it's af on her way, at least it puts an end to the wait. 
I love making pizzas with the kids! Havent done so for quite some time though, since hubby has his own take away shop. So now I'd rather make cakes with the children. 

Dodger: sounds like fun. 

Emum: love your plan B!! (well the cousin bit, I find it so funny) the dvd bit might be less funny though. ;-) you'll get there! No one will even notice that there is a cousin somewhere!


----------



## ickle pand

We had a lovely day, got all the stuff we needed to. Saw my folks which was good and then saw a mate for a few hours. Just been chilling in front of the telly with DH since we got home. 

AF hasn't started properly. Just had spotting today. I tested again but still nothing. I changed the light from yesterday to spotting on FF so this cycle is still going. Just want it to end now.


----------



## too_scared

thanks dodger :) i kept the adjusted temp for now. if i change it to the non-adjusted temp it doesn't change anything, as far as i can tell. i guess it doesn't really matter in the long run. since i decided not to test this cycle until after af is due (if the witch is late) i have become a little obsessed with my chart... :dohh: haha! i would love to see joseph and the technicolour dream coat! i just love going to shows. i hope you have a great time.

emum, i love/hate the jillian michaels video. haha! i hate doing it but feel so good afterwards. i feel accomplished! haha! i love that it is only 20 minutes too. you are going to look smoking come that wedding! :)

ickle, i hope that the spotting goes away soon and you get your bfp tomorrow! 

dani, i LOVE homemade pizza :) yummy! i can't have it anymore, though, since i found out i am gluten intolerant. i have to figure out a way to make it without gluten. sounds like you had fun with your children :) i saw the new pictures you posted on fb. beautiful!

it sounds like you guys have had lovely days :)

we had a wonderful day. friends of ours came over and i bbq'd and my friend's dh and shawn marked out where we will put our fence in the next few days. :D that makes me REALLY happy. we are just on the way out now to go to a fire with our friends. i love the start of summer holidays! the last day of school was yesterday and all our friends are teachers so it is the most wonderful time of the year... hahaha!

have a great evening!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - I sing Any Dream nearly every morning in the shower! :D This will be my 4th time seeing it in a stage setting and I own the DVD.  I can't wait to see how awesome you look for the wedding! :)

Ummi - Making cakes are fun too!

Ickle - Glad you had a lovely day! I'm sorry though that you are still in limbo with your cycle. 

TS - Sounds like you had a lovely day too! That's awesome about getting your fence planned out. :)


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope you are ok today,yesterday i tested and a very very very faint line came up so waited for fmu and sme happened and then poas but a different brand and a bfn felt like a smack in the face both were asda own make but the second kind was there value brand and the first a little more expensive shouldnt of got my hopes up but like a fool i did im 11 dpo now co should be getting lines on all tests now gutted :-(


----------



## ginny83

kelly, I think the fact that you got faint lines on 2 the more expensive tests probably means they're more sensitive! 

I got my BFP on 11DPO - but it only showed up with a FRER! when I did a IC on 11DPO I just got an evap looking line. 

Can you test on a FRER!? I think a BFP is just around the corner :) :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So sorry kelly. *hugs*
testing sucks! I still hope that those asda brand were wrong. Do you have a pic of tje one you did yesterday. Maybe it was an evap, or the first test is very sensitive like 10ui/ml and the second one is something like 25iu/ml (which would make the second cheaper than the first too).


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, did you say you got a line on their more expensive test? It sounds to me like their more expensive test would be more sensitive! Do you have a frer?? Sounds very promising to me!!! :happydance:

I think we all posted at the same time :) my phone is freezing up and taking forever to type :( very frustrsting when I am so excited!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I know TS!! I always post from my phone too!! I often have to edit my posts because I post at the same time as someone else and dont see their post.


----------



## ickle pand

I agree with everyone else Kelly. I think the more expensive tests would've better. Got everything crossed for you. We need some BFP's in here.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm going to chime in with everyone else! I know with my last pregnancy, the better tests were the ones to show it and the IC's just made me sad. *hugs* Don't give up yet!


----------



## Dani Rose

Kelly I hope this is it!!!!

Big temp drop today! WOO HOOO hahaha! I guess AF is coming soon!

Love hearing all your fun news, sometimes we focus too much on the TTC stuff and don't get to talk about the fun stuff!

Ickle I hope you have an answer soon too, Urgh!

Thanks for the pic feedback, ordering my backdrop and stands today! Time to get going with this!

My BFF and her baby are coming over and I have a chicken in the crockpot for a roast, Mmmmmm


----------



## kelly1973

it was the more expensive ones i took them apart and theres a line def but mega faint do you think it will say the strengh on the boxes


----------



## too_scared

Get a frer!! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

If not then try googling for it Kelly.

Bleeding started properly this morning so I'm definitely out. So pleased not to be in limbo anymore. My shoulder's been playing up the past couple of day so I'm doped up on painkillers and nothing's really bothering me lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I am in agony too, hands, arms, feet :(

Atleast we can stay cycle buddies :) Not doing clomid this month going to gp tomo for referral to specialist for this thyroid stuff, want it checked properly.


----------



## too_scared

so sorry ickle :hugs:

dani, i hope you can get things sorted quickly.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed Kelly!! It all sounds promising to me!! 

:hugs: Ickle sorry AF arrived :( I'm still in limbo too :(

I hope the doctors can get you started on something pretty soon Dani :flower:

Hows eveybody else? I've been mega busy at work this weekend! I done 10 hours between 7am and 9pm last night! Not as busy today but still in and out. Just trying to think of the money! Have also decided I don't think I'm going to temp next month. I went to see a counsellor on Friday for the MC and my dad's death and she advised me to try and take a more relaxed approach to TTC so I think next month we will just NTNP ... although not sure how the heck I will manage to not POAS :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

I think the crappy weather hasn't helped my joints. Think I'll phone the docs and chase up my rheumatology referral.

Good idea about the thyroid stuff. It'll probably be endocrinology they send you too. I used to see Dr Bevan, he seems to really know his stuff so hopefully you'll see him.

MMM it's hard not to test isn't it. Maybe give them to you OH and tell him not to give them back until a certain date.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle sounds like weve a lot of the bad stuff in common :(

No af yet but some major cramps on and off.

MissMM sorry you've been working so much. I'm there with you on your Ttc approach so we can help each other. I will probably temp but only so I have cycle proof for my appointments. No sticks. No timed Bding.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it does doesn't it :(

Has anyone been reading 50 Shades of Grey. I bought them yesterday and have read 230 pages already lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Cd1 twins again lol.

Yeh I read all 3 in 2 weeks! I heart Christian


----------



## ickle pand

Aww I really though we might have been bump buddies this time too. When are you due to ov? Mine isn't until the 12th now so after the appointment


----------



## Dani Rose

Well that I dont know. Since my cycles are crazy. But I'm not really counting this month as a ttc one. Need to get Drs etc and see what's what


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Think that might be an idea Ickle!

:hugs: Dani we can do this together! I might temp just when I remember, not messing about with adjusting them etc.

I started reading it last week but I haven't been able to pick it up since Friday night :grr: I dunno what page I'm on but will be reading it when I've finished work tonight as I'm finished at 8.30! x


----------



## Mas1118

Im on the second book too! and yes I heart Christian as well! 
We had friends over last night for dinner and then had a campfire out back - it was nice. Now we are having a nice relaxing Sunday. I have one more shot then I go back for another scan and I am hoping they trigger me tomorrow, I figure one of those eggs will be over 20mm. Then we can get busy (we already are) lol!!

Sorry AF got you Dani and Ickle but glad that you guys aren't in limbo anymore:)
Hoping to see a BFP Kelly!!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle whats the book about, sorry af came but glad your not in limbo.
i looked at strenghs the cheapy one was just over 15 and the expensive one was just over 15 do you think there evaps i should of tested positive shouldnt i by now, i cant get to shops for a while i live in the middle of no where ive been so sad today


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I only got a very, very faint line at 11dpo any other perosn would have said bfn. That is still too early to say you are out, still time yet. When did you notice the line appear on the more expensive one?

Dani/ickle - glad both of you are out of limbo and the Dr's get you sorted with your referalls.

Mas - fingers crossed you get your trigger tomorrow and it will be the last one you need.

Dodger - hope you had a great time seeing Joseph. Thats one I haven't seen yet although know most of the songs. I have to say my fav is Les Mis, I have seen this one 4 times!!

Emum - I'd stick with Jillian, seems less painful!! go rock that wedding looking hot and shut that snippty cousin up. I still hope Af doesn't show up though.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Hi ginny, faye, TS, and everyone else I have missed.

afm - started feeling some small movements during the week, very strange to describe but happening everyday so not just wind! Have started looking at prams but it is just blowing my mind, no idea what to go for. Back to work tomorrow and REALLY can't be bothered especially as I have sore throat and stuffy nose.


----------



## kelly1973

it was bout two mins


----------



## too_scared

kelly, did the lines have colour or were they grey/colourless? coming up in 2 minutes is great!! i am so excited for you to test again!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello ladies :flower:

Its taken me all day to read my way up to date...and now I am at posting point my mind has gone blank!

I watched Small Bump, and got in a right old state. What a beautiful yet heartbreaking song. :cry:

Kelly I have everything crossed that this is your BFP! 

Pink before you know it the movements will be so strong they shake your tummy! I had awful trouble with prams...found one eventually, in a seller shop on ebay. No other pram looked good to me so was very glad to find one that fitted my criteria (massive wheels that don't swivel and look fragile, and decent suspension) and it was only 279 quid for full travel system., whereas some on todays market are over a grand. I will post a picture of it on the pregnancy thread. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:to you all...sorry I don't post much, been gaming like mad (weird craving I know) its nice to have a computer that works properly at last. I don't know how you all manage to use the internet on your phones without being driven completely insane!

Mrs Miggins....I would have point blank asked them what the apple was for.....:haha:


----------



## too_scared

hi lozdi! how are you? 28 weeks already! wow :D


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - Lines in 2 mins is a very good sign, I really hope its the start of a bfp for you.

Hi loz!! the pram issue is so complicated. I probably need a small one to get in a out of the back of a car and then the car seats can't be used in OH car because it doesn't the new isofix like my car does. How is everything else going? 28 weeks is flying by.

Hi TS!!


----------



## kelly1973

they were pink but soooo faint not getting my hopes up though not very hopeful frer is a first response one isnt it do they sell them anywhere?


----------



## too_scared

hi pink! :)

yes, frer is first response. i'm sorry, i can't advise about where to get them, though. i live TOO far away! ;)


----------



## merristems

frer are on offer in boots atm 10 quid for two pack xx


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly I know Boots had 5 packs of them for £20 a wee while ago and I think Superdrug have them too. I'm not sure about supermarkets.

Can't put down 50 shades of grey! It's about a dominant/submissive relationship. Just my sort of thing lol! Right away to go to sleep before I confess deep dark secrets while under the influence of painkillers.


----------



## ginny83

lol ickle! I've bought 50 shades from an online store and just waiting for it to be delivered. I've never see so much hype about a book! (maybe harry potter, but Im not interested in them haha)

I'm 9DPO today and decided to use a FRER for some reason. BFN :( Boo. My temps don't look like pregnant temps either, so I'm kinda writing this cycle off. I'm just going to hope for LP of 12-14 days :) I think that's a good start on getting a BFP, one nice normal cycle!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Ickle ... it's definately not my kind of thing! But I am enjoying the book :D I think my favourite part is all the flirty emails :lol: I'm on chapter 15 I think ... maybe more ... I can't remember :lol:

It's defnately good Ginny! Don't write off this cycle, your not out till the :witch: comes! I however can write mine off :lol: I'm on CD29 still no AF. If I ovulated at all it will have been CD14 or CD15 meaning I would be 14/15DPO today and I got another :bfn: guess I'm just waiting for AF to arrive now x


----------



## kelly1973

so ladies is this a dirty book lol


----------



## ginny83

I've heard it be described as 'mummy porn' haha?!


----------



## Emum

AF arrived first thing this morning as expected. Am going to concentrate on diet and fitness this month and let TTC look after itself. It's now 11 months since I last conceived so am starting to lose hope of it happening again. 

Pink lots of carseats can use isofix or just the car seat belt. We had a maxi cosi with the isofix base in our car and just fastened it perfectly safely in taxis or relatives cars with the seat belt. We also didn't use the ability to put the car seat on the pushchair chassis more than about twice in three kids. It's not good for babies backs to sit in a car seat for more than 2 hours a day and it can also cause breathing problems and has been implicated in SIDS so there are relatively few occasions when a travel system is useful if you are going to abide by safety guidelines. You can also only fix the first car seats onto a travel system, so even if you did want to use a pushchair in that way you could only do so for the first 9 months of the baby's life but you'll be using the pushchair for about 3 years. I always look when buying mine for a pushchair that will work for the whole of the baby years. You won't want a heavy cumbersome one when baby is mobile, trust me!

We had a bugaboo bee for our last one and loved it. It's the only one he ever had as it worked well from newborn right up to now when he's almost ready to give it up at two and a half. With our first we started off with a horrid heavy Britax pram and got rid of it after 3 months for a cheap umbrella fold stroller as it was just too heavy and then needed to replace the stroller half a dozen times as they are flimsy. With DD we started off with a twin graco, then a twin umbrella fold and when DS1 didnt need a pushchair and DD was about 18 months we had a Maclaren.


----------



## ickle pand

I've finished the book now lol! Love the emails between the

I'm off work today because my shoulder is killing me. My BIL is giving me a lift to the docs shortly though so hopefully I can get something to help. I'm guessing they'll try to push me to take NSAIDs though. 

I've been researching prams etc already. I can't wait until I can actually try them out for real not just look at them online. 
Emum sorry the witch got you. She's been very unkind this month.


----------



## mohini12

sorry emum you got Af today.i am at the same boat as you and ickle are.one year had passed my last pregnacy and ttc again from that time but no luck.hope this month do some miracle for all us.good luck


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It certainly is Kelly! It's is pretty hardcore considering it isn't porn :rofl: 

Kelly have you tested again?! X


----------



## Dani Rose

It is erotic romance and wasn't my thing but I'd give it a go now LOL!!

Emum sorry hun :( 

For those of you looking for pram advice - ICandy all the way! I will be buying a cherry again if I get lucky! AWESOME is all I can say, totally and absolutely love it!!!

Ickle NOOOO to NSAIDs!!!!

PS yay for kicks :) 

Kelly I hope it is a BFP but be warned my ICs were coming up as I dipped them and evaps :(

This month it is digi OPKs and frer after AF only for me! No more ICs ever!

Hey guys

been to dr and got the blood results, TSH was 4.6 and last time 1.6, defo pos then neg. She thinks I might be borderline and when pg it got worse and resulted in loss, so good news is they will keep an eye now and when pg... If next blood is pos I get thyroxin anyway. 

I was researching and clomid could result in a false neg as it increases prog and lowers estrogen, so it maybe why I didn't test positive for hypo last draw. Defo not doing it this month and hope it doesn't affect next weeks draw too.

DH and I haven't talked TTC again since last week, I was upset enough without that to consider, but as soon as O is approaching I will be talking him round


----------



## ickle pand

I told the doctor I didn't want them and why and he was fine with that. He's not really site what's causing the problem. I just have to keep my shoulder moving and big it's not better in a few weeks self refer to the physiotherapist. Going to try driving when DH gets home to see if I manage so I can go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies 
sorry emun shes been a bitch this month that witch
na havent tested again too scared think it was just an evap have ordered som on line so hopefully there come tomoz so will do one then but not guna get my hopes up even though it would be the best thing EVER.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 

Emum: sorry the witch got you too. Like everyone, she has been very cruel this month. Hope next month we'll all get our bfp. 

Kelly: there's still hope! Let us know how it goes with the next batch of tests. 

Afm: i just popped in very quickly. Just coming back from my sin's homeschool sports day. We all had great fun and enjoyed the weather that was quite nice. But now we're just all very exhausted!


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies 
Emum So sorry Af got you She got me too today :( 
Danni hope your feeling ok you sound more positve, I was told i was borderline hypo just before i got pregnant in feb-they retested me when i was pregnant and said I was normal. But they would keep checking every 4 weeks. I only had It checked two times before mc. Dont know where I stand now-maybe I should ask for recheck? Anyway medical management is more than possible is what I am getting around to saying!
Hi all kelly when will you test? fx for you too ginny xxx


----------



## too_scared

how is everyone doing today?

ickle, i'm sorry that your shoulder is hurting so badly. i hope you feel better soon. does a heating pad give you any relief at all?

dani, i really hope that you can talk to your husband and work it out to ttc by the time ov time comes around. it sounds promising with treatment for you :)

emum, mohini, and merristems, so sorry to hear that the witch got you :(

ummi, it sounds like you had a nice day :) you will all sleep well tonight!

kelly, i can't wait until you test again :) i really feel that it will be good news! can you get a frer?

afm - 8 dpo today. i have been gassy and bloated for a few days now and my lower back has been very sore. my sore back could be from all the work we have been doing lately. we stained a lot of wood that we are going to be using for our fence soon. i am so excited to be putting up a fence :) my dogs are going to go bananas! i will have to take a video the first time they go out to run and play. then i will be able to sit out on my deck and read my book while the dogs play. we can finally enjoy our backyard. it will be a happy day!

i hope you are all well!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I've not tried a heading pad. I'll give it a go though. 

Sounds like you've been busy. Hopefully it's taking your mind of TTC a bit. Are you going to test or are you waiting a bit longer?


----------



## boymom

ginny83 said:


> I've heard it be described as 'mummy porn' haha?!

Totally is...my book club read it last month and the discussion was quite fun! I had to order all three of them on my Kindle- I can't stand not to know the end of a story, no matter how *badly written*. :wacko: It was a fun read, but did anyone start to get totally numb to the sex writing??

On another note, we DTD last night for the first time since before the m/c. It was nice- but now I think I ovulated in the last couple of days and am kind of freaking out. I haven't been temping like usual and when I did an OPK yesterday it was positive- but I'm thinking it is because there is probably still HCG in my system from the pg. I have no way of knowing when my next cycle will come...UGH.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm halfway through book two and I'm getting a bit bored of the sex scenes. They're all a bit samey. And for someone who's supposed to be really kinky - he only does 3 different positions lol!

Have you done a pregnancy test boymom to see if they're negative yet? You won't ov until the HCG is gone.


----------



## kelly1973

i keep get ing mega hot flushes ive convinced myself im starting to go through the change


----------



## too_scared

i have been quite busy lately :) it is good but it isn't really keeping my mind off things. haha! staining boards over and over for hours gives your mind plenty of time to wander. :S 

i think af is due saturday so i don't think i will test until then. i am hoping that being this busy will make the time go faster. i don't want to test too soon. seeing bfn's and stressing and squinting, trying to see something is hard on me. i don't have any ic's. i actually only have 1 digi. i am going to get a frer and test with that first. 

i am a little worried that i am already out though :( usually by this time i am having trouble sleeping. i am sleeping very well but waking up every day around 5 to pee. i did have quite a few weird dreams last night so who knows. i dreamed about 3-4 dpo that i had a scan and saw the baby at about 8 weeks. i hope that is a sign. 

i would definitely give a heating pad a try. i find it really helps when i am achy. but, usually for me it is muscles. i know my mil has ra and she finds her wax dip for her hands feels really nice. maybe the heating pad will have a similar effect for you on your shoulder. 

i just can't bring myself to read those books! haha! it really isn't my thing AT ALL. haha! my face would be burning red the whole time. :dohh: also, i can't read badly written things. haha! 

kelly, when i was pg the first time i was SO hot during the night. i was freezing during the day but when i went to bed at night i was so, so hot. we keep the heat low over night, 16 C, and i could barely cover up. i really think this is it for you! i know you are scared, but i think this is your forever baby. :hugs: 

i agree with ickle, boymom, i think you should do a hpt to make sure it is bfn since the mc. that is the only time a bfn is a good thing. :S


----------



## Mas1118

So I had my scan today and I have 4 mature follies on my left 18, 19, 20 and 23mm and one on my right at 11mm. I have to do one more injection tonight and then they will probably trigger me tomorrow (hopefully) then we have to :sex::sex::sex: like crazy!!


----------



## too_scared

good luck mas!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I am keeping my FXed for you Kelly!!


----------



## ickle pand

That's good sizes Mas. Good luck!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I would very much like to STOP finding out about problems with my body.....


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Goog morning. 

That sounds good Mas! Hopefully that' going to be your last injection. 

Hi ickle! How are you?

Kelly, have you tested again?

Hi dodger. How are you (i'm guessing not too good ). What is it you found out? Hopefully something that can easily be fixed. 

Good morning to everyone else. 

Yes ts, that was real fun, especially that dh got to come with amd spend some time with the kids, got to see ds1 performances as well. But I'm still tired this morning lol!!

Still a busy day for us, I've got to pick up some books for homeschool, managed to buy a whole series second hand. Woooohooo!


----------



## mohini12

ickle-sorry that af showed you .its really awful to try again and again.how is you shoulder's pain?
kelly -fingers crossed for you.
ts,pink,emum,and all new freinds how are you all?
i am on cd18 today. i am not expecting any change this month too.wainting for Af .


----------



## ickle pand

It's not too bad today, thanks Mohini. I'm back to work today but I didn't sleep very well because of it. I hope I sleep better tonight. 

How are your sister and your dad? I hope they're ok.


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> It's not too bad today, thanks Mohini. I'm back to work today but I didn't sleep very well because of it. I hope I sleep better tonight.
> 
> How are your sister and your dad? I hope they're ok.

thanks ickle
hope you sleep well tonight.sometime i also feel shoulders pain before Af start.i think its related to it.
my sister is still under investigation for low grade constant fever and high BP.some blood test will done on saturday.next appointment with dr.on next saturday.i always go with her to hospital.and my dad has some weakness but better now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed Mas.

Kelly TEST!!!!

Hows everyone else? x


----------



## boymom

ickle pand said:


> I'm halfway through book two and I'm getting a bit bored of the sex scenes. They're all a bit samey. And for someone who's supposed to be really kinky - he only does 3 different positions lol!
> 
> Have you done a pregnancy test boymom to see if they're negative yet? You won't ov until the HCG is gone.

I was very bored of the sex scenes- her commentary about them got so old! I liked the final book the best b/c it actually had a nice storyline.

I haven't done a test yet- waiting a full week from the end of bleeding (tomorrow) to start testing. 

My doc told me (and I have read other things online) that said that you CAN ovulate even with low levels of hcg in your system. I am pretty certain I O'd either yesterday or today- I had same pressure I usually get, then the O pain on the right side. Now the pressure is gone. I counted back- I usually O on CD 17 or 18 and yesterday would have been CD19 if I hadn't gotten pregnant. So I am thinking it is totally possible that it happened...Guess I will just have to wait and see :).
There is a standing lab order for me so I can go in whenever and have a blood draw. I will get one in about 10 days, I think, to see where I stand.

Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies found a strip cheapy test that id bought cheap on internet and it was a bfn really upset that i set myself up for a fall and got my hopes up think im guna go to docs and just see if i can get some tests done dont want to lose a chance if i have one i will be picking you ladies brains to help me before i go to docs will wait till after ive moved maybe next week so just gota wait till af i really thought this was it wat a twat i am


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly so sorry *hugs* dont be too hard on yourself. I think everytime we test we all think that it's going to be the one. Your first test did look promising though. Anyone, me the first, would have had their hopes really high. 
I think going to the docs is a really good idea. It can either put your minds at rest that everything is ok, or find something that you can fix. Hope we'll be able to help before you go. 
*hugs*


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ummi yep guna book for next week


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly I'm sorry hun :( xx


----------



## too_scared

kelly, i am so sorry it came up bfn. :hugs: i really thought for sure this was it! i am really glad you are going to your dr. i hope you are able to get some answers. maybe request a beta test? :hugs: again. i wish i could send more than virtual hugs.


----------



## Mas1118

I had my appt and they finally triggered me! I got the "multiple pregnancy risk" lecture because I had 5 mature eggs on the left side (18, 19, 21, 26, 27mm)and 1 smaller one (14mm) on the right side. We are pretty excited and just hoping to catch at least one of those eggs! I am 37 and have had no luck before with multiple eggs but I am hoping that all the supplements to increase egg quality had worked and my E2 levels are about 6000 which is really high, so usually that correlates to good quality mature eggs. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## kelly1973

good luck mas xx

ts wat does a beta test do


----------



## too_scared

a beta hcg test, to test if you are pg and it is not enough yet to show on a test. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: that's promising! That's surely going to increase your chance! 
The other day (i was O'ing) i dreamed I had 5 eggies! Lol! And the next day I imagined myself being pg with 5 babies! Lol! Hope you'll catch one!

Kelly: it's the blood test that checks for hcg if you're pg. it's more accurate (you the exact quantity of hormones present in your blood) than home tests. Sonyou def know whether you're pg or not. There's no evap or trying to see something that is not there. Or the other way round, like not trusting the lines that you def see.


----------



## too_scared

mas, i am so glad you finally got triggered :) 5 eggs is a little daunting! haha! i am sure one will catch and you will have your forever baby!

afm - i am 9 dpo today. i have 40 points, not that that really means much. haha! i am really unsure about this cycle. usually by now i would be having trouble sleeping. i am still sleeping well. :S other than a backache and twinges and cramps occasionally i am not really having too many symptoms. i am itching to test now. :S i don't have any tests, though. only 1 digi and i really don't want to waste it! haha! i don't want to go out to get tests here because we live in a SMALL town (1200 people) and both my husband and i are teachers here so everyone knows who we are... haha!


----------



## too_scared

well, i'm spotting... :( 9 dpo is WAY too early for af for me. my lp is usually 13 days. it is light pink, usually spotting before af for me is brown. i am hoping so hard that it is ib. i just don't know.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping ib for you ts!!!!!
We sooooo need to see some bfp in here!!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ummi :)


----------



## Mas1118

FXed TS! Hope its IB!


----------



## too_scared

thank you mas :)


----------



## ginny83

just wrong a really long post and then DS started swiping at the keys and deleted it grr!

Anyway, hope your all well!! 

TS - hope that's IB!

Mas - hope you catch one (or two!) of those eggs :)

AFM - I was 10 DPO yesterday and got a BFN - not going to test anymore now, I'm sure I'm out. Also late yesterday night I started getting some spotting - so probably also means I'm going to have a short LP :( But to be honest if I'm out anyway I'd rather have a shorter cycle than a long one and it's closer to when AF would usually be due.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ginny :)

why do you think you are out already? do you think you are having ib? i have my fingers tightly crossed that it is ib for the both of us!


----------



## ginny83

Well I guess I'm not 100% certain, but the spotting has happened today again and it's mixed with EWCM, which seems like what I usually get before/during AF. Plus tomorrow is when I usually would be due for AF - so I'm pretty sure for me it's just pre AF spotting.


----------



## merristems

fx mas for a sticky bean :) wow 5eggs that amazing
Ginny TS hope this is ib for you both ginny your cycle still looks good maybe its a late implant and a double dip? (mmm I used to love those!)
hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## kelly1973

fingers crossed ginny ts xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

Thx merri, doing fine!

Ginny hope it's ib for u too!

I have a temping question: i woke up too early to temp. It was 3am, didnt have 3hrs sleep. Lately my wee-wake-up time has been around 4.50 am. I didnt go back to sleep until 4.30 but then woke up at 7.50. So I temped then. 36.41C. Adjusted is 36.08C. I made a note of it, and kept the actual temp. The only thing that troubles me is (another) open circle on ff. should I ignore it and take the actual temp
As being reliable? (i dont think I could have O'ed anyway, wayyyyy too early for me, but I'm alway hoping that one day my cycles will get shorter)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi kelly! How are you?


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck you ladies - one of us has to get a BFP before the end of the month, it's been too long.

I've just been lurking - my shoulder was killing me last night so took some painkillers. I got my hair cut a bit shorter than normal last night. I really like it. I think I need a new look since I'm losing all this weight. I'm making small changes though rather than something big and drastic.


----------



## Emum

Ummi, fertility friend says you shouldn't temp if you wake in the night to wee or to see to a crying baby. You should wait until your usual getting up time even if it means you wont have had 3 unbroken hours sleep. This is because most peoples temps in the small hours of the morning go haywire and there is no pattern to them, so using temps taken at this time, whether or not you then use the temp adjust button will make your chart unreliable.

I think the only exception is if you do shift work and so are getting up for good at 3 or 4 am.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh, thanks emum. How are you doing? I did not know that. Will do that next time. Last cycle it did work be ause I was waking up almost at the same time or too early but that was ok. But this time i couldnt even go back to sleep afterwards. I'm going to listen to your advice and will temp when the kids wake up (they are set up like a clock!! Lol)

Hi ickle. Sorry for your shoulder pain. Must be awful. Hope you have your bfp very soon and your forever bubbah so you can also get the right treatment for your ra. Thinking about Dani too *hugs* to you both. 
Glad for the haircut, you must feel so good with the weight loss, new figure, new haircut, new wardrobe! And hopefully a new baby too!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's the only thing missing now. Hopefully the shoulder will sort itself out soon. Got my weigh in tonight. Don't think I'll have lost another 4lbs because I know I've not had enough water this week. I must've lost about 1/2lb of hair though lol!


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

sorry to hear your shoulder is still hurting ickle :hugs: i hope it feels better soon. 

hi emum, ummi, ickle, kelly, merristems, and everyone else. i hope you are all well.

afm - the spotting was only that one time. it was super light pink (but it looked how my last mc started :() and then went away. i don't really know what it means. my temp went back up a teeny bit today. af is due saturday. i really hope she stays away for 9 whole months this time!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope she stays far awayyyyy!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Got everything crossed for you TS!


----------



## boymom

too_scared said:


> well, i'm spotting... :( 9 dpo is WAY too early for af for me. my lp is usually 13 days. it is light pink, usually spotting before af for me is brown. i am hoping so hard that it is ib. i just don't know.

It probably is IB!! Good luck!! I had light pink spotting with the last pg at 8 DPO, and got my BFP at 12 DPO. :thumbup:


----------



## boymom

Oh, and I did a pg test this morning to see if hcg was out of my system. It was negative! I will go get the blood draw on Saturday to make sure. Now I am really thinking I did ovulate....that OPK I took on Sunday afternoon was positive.


----------



## too_scared

awesome news, boymom! i really hope you catch that eggie!! fx'd!

thanks ladies. i really hope it was ib and that this time works out. i am SO nervous!


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds good boymom! It's a relief to know that your body is getting back to normal isn't it?


----------



## boymom

ickle pand said:


> Sounds good boymom! It's a relief to know that your body is getting back to normal isn't it?

Yes, I am feeling like maybe my body is acting like the m/c was just a late period- or like I wasn't pg at all and I O'd around the time I would have O'd if I hadn't been pg....craziness. 
I guess time will tell!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Everything crossed for you TS!! :thumbup:

Still nothing for me :shrug: CD31 and no AF yet just wish she would hurry up :( x


----------



## too_scared

thank you mmm :)

i hope you are out of limbo soon. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Another 4lbs lost this week. That's 5st now!! So proud of myself. Time for another treat :)


----------



## too_scared

that is SO great!! did you already decide what you wanted for your treat? 

i forgot to mention earlier about your new haircut! you should post a picture :) i bet it looks great!


----------



## ickle pand

I'll take a picture of me in my party dress on Saturday and I'll post that :)

No idea what treat to get this time. Need to have a think.


----------



## kelly1973

well done ickle

hi ummi thanks for asking im ok thankyou xx

cd1 for me ;-(


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Kelly. Sorry that you are on cd1. I do lurk and follwing peoples goings on but haven't been feeling well these last few days so haven't posted much. 

TS and Ginny- fingers crossed it is IB for you.

Mas - wow 5 ready to go follies!! I really hope you manage to catch one (or 2) of those eggs. Exciting.

ickle - replied on your journal but way to go !!

MMM - when is AF due? limbo is just horrible.

Emum - hope you are okay and thanks for the pram advice.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: kelly :hugs: sorry af showed her ugly face.

ickle, i can't wait to see the picture!!

pink, i hope you feel better soon. you mentioned a sore throat before, is it just a cold? feel better quick!


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry Kelly. It fucking sucks doesn't it? :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

ickle it does and evaps suck too got my stupid hopes up for nothing how are you feeling not fair you have to go through this pain?

Pink i do hope you feel better soon xx
mrs migg where are you

hi to all you lovely ladies hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh kelly. I'm so sorry she got you too. I really can't believe it! *hugs* hope you manage to get some answers and some help when you see the doc. 

Ickle: wow!! Well done!! Cant wait to know what treat you went for, and to see the pic in that lovely dress!! 

Hi pink, ginny, emum, ts and everyone else i may have forgotten. 

Afm: the heat in the house is literally killing me. The hot water balloon is actually in a cupboard which is in my room. So I let you imagine the temperature in my room...
And i started exercising again since yesterday. I cant believe it been a month since i hadnt done anything (since I moved house). It was so hard!!! Stuff i was able to do a month ago i couldnt yesterday!! I made good use of the stairs though and climbed them up and down for 10 min. Nice cardio exercise but deadly for the thighs and calves! Lol
Then i "only" did one 10 min pilates video. I hope to increase my routine quickly and stick to it!!


----------



## pinksmarties

ummi - you'll feel those muscles tomorrow!!

mrsmig - away on holiday in Filey. I don't think she has good phone/internet connections where they are.

ickle - can't wait to see a new pic. What party are you going to?

Kelly - did you say you were going to make an appointment with the Dr's? Those horrible evaps are just killers.

My sore throat got much worse, cough, asthma, blocked yet runny nose (wth?). Night and mornings are worse but I think being off work today has helped though.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ummi hope you dont ache too much tomoz,

yeah pink guna book an appointment just to have a chat with docs just to make sure i actually ov and for these mega flushes im getting and to maybe get things checked out if they entertain me im nervous as i know lots of ladies on here have had bad time with docs,im guna temp every day for sure this time just to see what happens as im not great at it do you think it matters if i get up right away and temp in bathroom as it wakes oh up


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm already feeling them!! Lol
Tomorrow i wont be able to do any exercise of this type, but I'll be at the natural history museum, so will do lots of walking. It cant be bad!

Hope you feel better soon. I hate having a cold or sore throat and it's worst when you're pg!


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> thanks ummi hope you dont ache too much tomoz,
> 
> yeah pink guna book an appointment just to have a chat with docs just to make sure i actually ov and for these mega flushes im getting and to maybe get things checked out if they entertain me im nervous as i know lots of ladies on here have had bad time with docs,im guna temp every day for sure this time just to see what happens as im not great at it do you think it matters if i get up right away and temp in bathroom as it wakes oh up

Yes it matters. Just by moving around, your temp will go up, actually getting out of bed and walking into another room will send it all over the place, sorry! Can you get a quieter thermometer? Or one which doesn't beep at all, and just make sure you time yourself when taking your temp?


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly - how do you temp, oral or twinkle? I found that doing twinkle meant that OH couldn't really hear the beeps between my thighs!


----------



## kelly1973

oh didnt think of that ill try twinkle lol ive hunted for one that doesnt beep and theres not one around someone hasnt thought about grumpy oh around lol
thanks emun for the advice better that i know so i can get things right fanks


----------



## kelly1973

can someone send me a link for that coq10 tabs as want to make sure i buy the right stuff


----------



## ickle pand

Pink it's my uncles 50th birthday. None of the family have seen us since I started the diet except my folks so it'll be great to surprise them all.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry AF got you kelly - she sucks! I take CoQ10-1200mg per day (its expensive here though) and is hard to find in high dosages - I get 200mg and take 2pills 3x/day or if I get it online I can find 300 or 400mg and then I only have to take 3 or 4 per day. My RE told me to take it high doses 800-1200mg/day along with DHEA to improve egg quality.
Good job ickle!! Wow you are doing great with the weight loss - I can't wait to see you i your new dress!
I hope you feel better pinksmarties!! Take care of your self.
I hope everyone else is doing ok!
I called a radio station today and talked to a psychic - she said she sees us with another son and that I should be pregnant before Oct and that my OH and I should both eat lots of pickles, lol!
I think I O'd today - had some pains on my left side (that one has the 5 follies) - my temp should tell me soon enough.


----------



## ginny83

hope it was O pains Mas!

I'm just waiting for AF to turn up - low temp today and woke up with a headache which usually happens the day before AF. Looking forward to starting the next cycle - I have already warned DF that we are going to make sure we have all our bases covered so get be prepared for some daily bding haha


----------



## ginny83

AF just started! FF counts it as a 27 day cycle, but I always though if you got AF on CD18 it meant a 28 day cycle? Doesn't matter really I guess.

It also gave me a LP of 11 days... do you think this is too short? Especially since I spotted on the last day and bit?


----------



## ickle pand

If your AF starts in the pm I think you're supposed to put in in for the next day Ginny. Do sorry she got you. It's still quite soon after the mc so your body could still be settling back down to normal. Give it another couple of cycles and see how it goes. Under 10 days is a LP defect anyway, 11 is just the lower side of normal.


----------



## ickle pand

Just posted this in my journal so I thought if share it with you too. 

I forgot to tell you yesterday about the text I got from my SIL. We were round there at the weekend so DH could show off his new car. SIL was in bed I'll with a chest infection so we didn't see her. My 10 year old nephew was shocked at how much weight I've lost because we haven't seen him for a wee while and was telling his mum about it. She told him its to help us have a baby and he said it was great because he'd love another cousin because he loves babies :) He's such a wee sweetheart. He's such a boys boy - loves rough and tumble and playing Xbox that you don't expect him to be so sensitive. 

When we got married he asked his mum if we'd be having a baby and she told him that we wanted one but were having problems so it might not happen. He asked her if that meant we'd have to paint our spare room. She couldn't work out what he meant by that until he told her like in Up. If you've seen it you'll know what I mean. Made me cry bless him.


----------



## kelly1973

mass wats dhea?

ickle thats priceless ,brilliant .


----------



## Peppa2

Hi Ladies

I am day 1 of TTC following a natural miscarriage 9 days ago.
x


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly- I got these (on offer thougha while back) and took 200mg. Start with 100mg for a week or so then up to 200mg.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019GW3G8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1

ickle - I can't wait to hear about their responses when they see you!! I have seen Up but can't remember the scene you are refering to. I'll eed to go and see if I can find it. Sometimes boys do suprise you.

Just a quick on as at work, hope everyone is okay today, depsite the miserable weather.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hi guys

Sorry I have been MIA, this AF is kicking my ass! was also DS 3rd bday etc and had 2 days off work to spend with him.

I am not doing OPKs, ICs etc this cycle, BDing as and when. I will temp and be aware of CM etc, so will still be TTC just want to be more relaxed. Not doing clomid either until Sep probably now.

This AF has been brutal and I have had a 3 day headache (still here and feel sick) Clots the lot :(

I will be on here and there but I am taking a wee break from all the TTC craziness so might be quiet this month.

Will be thinking of you all and checking for updates etc

Sorry for the girls that AF found, but fresh start, PMA is all we can do is it.

Looking out for BFPs!!! :)

Hospital next weds so will update on the TTC after that, we are not preventing but not full force trying. 2 months of relaxed TTC and will come back after Cyprus ready to start again!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry AF's being so rough on you Dani. It sounds like a good idea to take it a bit easier, I've been wondering about doing the same. I haven't started temping again but I'll have to since I don't trust my CBFM totally.


----------



## Dani Rose

I am only temping so the FS can see what's what if the hypothyroid is confirmed. 

My cycles have been crazy so need to have a record.


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok that makes sense.


----------



## Emum

Annoyingly made a long post earlier and B and B dumped it!

Anyway wanted to say hi and welcome to Peppa. Very sorry for your loss but hope you find some good friends and some helpful support on this thread.

Ickle, you rock! 4lbs this week is amazing but 5 stone in a few months is just awesome! Your FS is not going to believe his eyes when you walk in, you've done all he asked and more on top, and he has no reason to make you wait for anything now.

AFM - AF left the building yesterday, but had decent flow for 2 and a half days so I hope thats a bit of a more normal cycle. DH is away for a few nights but should be back well before he is needed this month :) On Operation wedding, I am only 1lb off what I set my mini target at and have 2 and a half weeks before the wedding happens, so am going to adjust my mini target for wedding down by another 5lb so I hope to lose 6lbs by then. I think this is achievable as I am still carrying a little AF water weight at the moment, so by mid cycle all should be good. Am also exercising like a dervish and had a boost at the gym today when I asked one of the instructers to show me a few new bits of equipment and he suggested afterwards that I book in to have a whole new programme set as I had moved from category of general toning/improve fitness up to body sculpting :) On the downside I trialled a spray tan to tone down my flourescent white complexion and it was not a success, so am hoping it will indeed have completely faded or washed off by two and a half week time. Think I will rely on some brush on bronzer for the day!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Peppa - sorry I missed your post earlier. So sorry for your loss, welcome to our little group.

Sounds like you're getting on well at the gym emum. That comment must've given you a real boost. I think I need to think about doing more, especially since tonight is the last night of zumba classes for the summer. 

Glad AF's gone for you. I thought she'd left me too but had a bit of spotting today. I don't have a great plan of action for this month, I think The Appointment is taking precedence. 12 days to go.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Peppa, sorry to hear about your loss.

Sorry AF's being hard on you Dani :( :hugs: I'm doing the same this cycle. I'm not temping at all or OPKing.

Sorry to hear that AF arrived Kelly :hugs:

Ickle fingers crossed for this cycle for you.

AFM: No difference ... still waiting on AF turning up :rolleyes: X


----------



## fayewest

Good luck at your app Ickle 

Sorry I have been MIA, the last week has been really hard! Am stopping clomid, I am going to stop everything and just wait til IVF, I will ntnp and look out for my CM and things, I may even have a go on soya but the clomid is not working ;0(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Faye I'm sorry :( I really hope that it happens NTNP ... they do say it happens when you least expect it x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Faye. I've got a lot of prep work to do beforehand - questions to write down, info that I want to tell the doc, and look up research articles. Plus talk through the options with DH so we both know what we want. I think I need to get started this weekend.

I hope soy helps you if you decide to go for it. I gave it a go but it didn't really help me, but that could've been for other reasons.

How is your house coming on? Do you have much left to do in it?


----------



## too_scared

sorry the witch got you ginny :hugs: my first lp after my last mc was only 11 days. today is 11 dpo for me 2nd cycle after the last mc and no sign of af right now. maybe it is still the mc messing things up for you. i hope this cycle is it for you! fx'd!

ickle, ginny is in Australia and it was day time there when af came (i'm pretty sure, anyway :dohh:) your little nephew sounds like such a great little boy. so nice to see! i really can't wait to hear about how your family reacts when they see the change you have made! so excited to see your picture with your party dress. :) 

welcome to the group, peppa. so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

hi pink, i hope you are feeling better today :)

dani, i know how you feel about not wanting to do the opk's and testing. it is so stressful. i really hope you get your baby soon :hugs:

wow, emum! you are doing so so great! i wish i had your motivation! you are going to blow that cousin away!! 

mmm, i really hope that either your bfp or af shows soon. :hugs:

faye :hugs: i am sorry you are having a hard time. maybe ntnp will be just what you need. fx'd for your forever baby very soon.

afm - 11 dpo today. really feeling out this cycle. i don't feel pg AT ALL. :( both times i got pg before happened so quickly. i am so scared to death that if it doesn't happen this time it won't happen for a long time. also, i am scared that if it does happen this time it won't last. :( feeling down today.


----------



## Dani Rose

I was blaming AF but I think it was my new higher dose of RA meds making me ill, I have been so sick and headachey today. Didn't think of that until now :( My pain is less but feel worse, never a happy medium is there!
Grrrrrr


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: sorry :( unfortunately, I know that feeling too well

Dani: everytime i read your posts about RA, I feel for you. That must be such a horrible condition. Wish I could do something or know a miraculous remedy for it (and one for sticky beans too)

*hugs* to you both


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just realised that my chart looks like a "square root" mathematics shape. So maybe is this cycle is the one the maybe-future-little-sticky-bean may become a great scientist! Lol

Ho, and i had a great day at the natural history museum. Went to an exhibition called "animals inside out". I was amazed! It shows the inside of animals without their skin on. All tjeir anatomy: muscles, nerves, blood vessels, everything! Really interesting! If you happen to be in london, I def recommend it!
Now I'm exhausted again! That trip killed more than the workout video! Lol


----------



## boymom

fayewest said:


> Good luck at your app Ickle
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, the last week has been really hard! Am stopping clomid, I am going to stop everything and just wait til IVF, I will ntnp and look out for my CM and things, I may even have a go on soya but the clomid is not working ;0(

So sorry! Try not to stress- it is so hard, but staying relaxed will make it easier for your body to be ready for your little bean!


----------



## boymom

Peppa2 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am day 1 of TTC following a natural miscarriage 9 days ago.
> x

Peppa- words can't describe how awful it is- I am very sorry for your loss. My m/c was just 11 days ago, so I am right there with ya. Was this your first? These ladies are very sweet and everyone has felt what you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome Peppa - very sorry for your loss:hugs:
I hope you feel better soon Dani
Your chart looks great TS! Even if you don't feel pregnant!
Sounds like a great museum trip ummi! I went to the body works exhibit - where you see humans with no skin and all the insides - very interesting.
I am officially in the TWW now and already impatient!


----------



## ginny83

TS - have you tested yet?


----------



## too_scared

Thanks mas :) I hope you're right. Haha! Good luck in your tww!! Fx'd!

Not yet ginny :) I was going to wait until Saturday and then got impatient yesterday. When we out to the store to buy some frers but the pharmacy was closed for supper :S Haha! We didn't get back in time. Going to get some today and will test tomorrow unless af shows before. 

Ummi, that museum trip sounds awesome! I love museums :)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing well. 

Still not feeling anything :( just bloated. My sore back went away yesterday. I only have 62 points. Tomorrow will tell, I guess.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies. I'm sorry for the silence. I found out Monday that I have yet another hurdle to deal with and it put me into a funk for a while. More details are in my journal, but basically I have MTHFR and I have the homozygous version (the worst one). I did end up going in for a hcg test (on monday also - 6dpo) and that put my mind at rest that I had missed ovulation as it came back negative. I'm 10dpo today and still having all the symptoms - sore boobs, twinges/cramps, every so often a touch of nausea/queasiness, that full uterine feeling, bloating, and the overall feeling that I'm pregnant. 

I have not gotten a definite on a test yet, and I don't fully trust myself with the tests this cycle anyway as I seem to see something on every test. That said, I do think I see what probably is or could be an evap on a test from today. No color to it though so I'll see if my hubby sees it and maybe take another test later today to see if I get a clearer result.

With the news from Monday though, I'm not sure whether I'm even hoping to be pregnant this cycle. I'm so afraid that if I am, the MTHFR (untreated as of yet) will just cause another mc. So right now I'm both relieved and sad to see negative/unconclusive hpt's.

TS - I'm hoping that you get a sticky bfp when you test tomorrow! I'm on track for the same number of points as you since you are 2 days ahead of me. BTW... I know of a lady on this forum that has had a very similar story to yours. She got pregnant very fast 2 times but both were mc's. It did take her a year to get pregnant again, but she's now close to 23 weeks pregnant! I totally get that it's easier said then done when I say to not lose hope (hello earlier week for me) but I do believe that you will get that very sticky bfp one of these days soon. *hugs*

Faye - I know that must have been a difficult decision to make. I'm hoping that you get a nice surprise while NTNP!

Dani - I'm thinking of you and hoping that you are having a less painful day. I'm so sorry that you have to deal with such a painful thing. *hugs*

Ummi - Love your square roots theory! I hope it comes true! :)

Boymom - How are you doing today?

Peppa - I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group though. These ladies are all wonderful and supportive, so I think you've come to the right place.

Mas - Welcome to the tww!

Ickle - Sounds like you and I are both going to be bombarding (in a good way imo) our FS's with informed questions. I'm looking forward to hearing what yours has to say!

Hi to Emum, Loz, Debz, and the myriad of other people I know I'm forgetting about atm.


----------



## ginny83

Oh I can't wait for you to test! your chart looks great!

Forget about the points, I think I only had 40 something when I got my BFP!


----------



## ginny83

I saw in your journal Dodger about the MTHFR issues, really sucks but at least you know about it now and hopefully can get treatment for it sooner rather than later. You never know though you could be pregnant and it still might stick :) Will you discuss how to treat it at your next appointment?

By the way, does anyone else think 'Mother F**ker' when they see MTHFR. Seems appropriate too since all the grief it gives people! Ignore me if it's just me...


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it sounds like it Dodger. I hope that knowing now what has caused you to miscarry, means that they know how to treat it. I know from your journal that you've already started on supplements. It's good to feel like you're doing something proactive isn't it? I've got my fingers crossed that you get your sticky baby soon, whether it's this cycle or once you've got a treatment plan in place.

TS - looking forward to seeing your test results tomorrow.

How's everyone else doing?

AFM - My shoulder is still sore but I found some exercises online to help. I think I've got bursitis again. I have been considering taking the NSAIDs again, just to get some relief but I haven't yet. I've been taking paracetamol too which is taking the edge off. Going to try to have a weekend off driving to rest my shoulder from changing gears.

Tonight DH and I are going to get all of the housework done then I'm going to spend the day tomorrow beautifying myself for the party since DH is out all day. Looking forward to the pampering :)


----------



## ginny83

I love pampering for special occasions! I'm looking forward to seeing photos Ickle! You must feel so proud of yourself, it's such an achievement :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

ginny83 said:


> I saw in your journal Dodger about the MTHFR issues, really sucks but at least you know about it now and hopefully can get treatment for it sooner rather than later. You never know though you could be pregnant and it still might stick :) Will you discuss how to treat it at your next appointment?
> 
> By the way, does anyone else think 'Mother F**ker' when they see MTHFR. Seems appropriate too since all the grief it gives people! Ignore me if it's just me...

I am arming myself with as much information as I can so that I can bombard that poor RE with a ton of informed questions at my meeting in a couple of weeks. And yeah, it could stick, but I'll guarantee you that knowing what I now know about it, I'll be worried sick every moment. I'm doing what I can with changing my vitamins and supplements to forms that my body can use, but I don't know if that will be too little too late or not. 

And oh yes. I definitely think of it as Mother F**ker each and every time I see the abbreviation! I thought that before I knew what it was, and now that I really am getting a first hand look at what it does, it sounds like a perfect fit to me. I mean it definitely screws with motherhood....



ickle pand said:


> Yeah it sounds like it Dodger. I hope that knowing now what has caused you to miscarry, means that they know how to treat it. I know from your journal that you've already started on supplements. It's good to feel like you're doing something proactive isn't it? I've got my fingers crossed that you get your sticky baby soon, whether it's this cycle or once you've got a treatment plan in place.
> 
> TS - looking forward to seeing your test results tomorrow.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM - My shoulder is still sore but I found some exercises online to help. I think I've got bursitis again. I have been considering taking the NSAIDs again, just to get some relief but I haven't yet. I've been taking paracetamol too which is taking the edge off. Going to try to have a weekend off driving to rest my shoulder from changing gears.
> 
> Tonight DH and I are going to get all of the housework done then I'm going to spend the day tomorrow beautifying myself for the party since DH is out all day. Looking forward to the pampering :)

It does feel good to be doing something! Anything, just to know that in some little way, I'm helping myself. 

I'm so sorry that your shoulder is still causing you so much grief. :( I hope it gets better soon and you don't have to resort to NSAIDs again. *hugs* I know how much it has to be hurting for you to even consider it... :( Have fun with the pampering though!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodge: I'm sorry that really sucks!!! But I think if you have a bfp this month it's not too late to treat. PMA all the time! *hugs* but I would be the same I worry all the time though. 

Hi peppa, sorry you have to find yourself with us. We'll support all the best we can. I know early days are very difficult, but it does gets better with time, though it's never like before the mc. *hugs*

ickle: sending you some hugs to you too. Hope you manage to rest that shoulder. On a positive note, I cant wait to see your pic!! Yoohoo!!

Hi ginny, ts, boymom, emum, kelly, dani, faye. Sorry for the ones i missed. 

Afm: going for a quick shower after my workout. I found a great video
On youtube for low impact cardio exercise, because the exercises I did 2-3 days ago really hurt my joints. But that one is great!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Dodge I would worry all the time too.

:hugs: for your shoulder ickle.

How is everyone else, don't have time to read through at the moment but off all weekend so hoping to catch up at some point! :thumbup:

AFM: CD33 still no AF :rolleyes: x


----------



## elm

:wave: hello everyone x 

keep popping in to see how you're all doing but not on much and it's a fast thread!!!!

:dust: for tomorrow ts, have things crossed for you xxx

:dust: and :hugs: for everyone else xxx


----------



## too_scared

hi elm!! how are you? i hope everything is going well with you!


----------



## elm

Yes thank you :) Seen my mw and been booked in, got a scan date (Friday 13th...) and have a huge bloat!! x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yoohoo elm! You're a lime!!!!! Lol
So happy to see you're doing well! Great for your appt with the mw!!


----------



## too_scared

glad to hear you are doing well :)


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear this are going well elm :)

AFM - I gave in last night and took diclofenac for my shoulder because it's just been killing me. Had bizarre dreams about family guy and bathing the cat but it seems to have helped so far.


----------



## mohini12

hi ickle-sorry yoyr shoulders pain is still there.i think you need some rest ickle. hope weekend will give you some relief.take care dear.
hi elm,ts,mrs migg how are you all?
afm-i am feeling very tired today that i was in hospital with my sister.some blood test for high BP done today.


----------



## ginny83

Hope it works ickle and you feel better soon!


----------



## too_scared

Ickle, I hope you are feeling better today. Those dreams sound really crazy! I'm sure one pill so early in your cycle won't effect anything, right?

Hi mohini, how have you been? I hope your sister gets some answers soon.

Good morning ladies :) I hope you are all well.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope not TS but I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ginny83

TS - Are you going to test today? I really feel like you're going to have a BFP!


----------



## too_scared

soon :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone I'm back! It's going to take me weeks to catch up! Any bfps while I've been away?


----------



## too_scared

wow mrs m!! almost 14 weeks! so exciting!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know! This pregnancy has gone quickest out of all 4!!


----------



## too_scared

that is so great! :)


----------



## elm

Popped in to see if you'd tested yet ts, still got everything crossed :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx

Thanks everyone, think my ticker is 2 days out will change tomorrow so I can still be a lime!!! x


----------



## too_scared

update soon :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh TS I'm excited for you! Elm how are you 11 weeks already? Are you having a dating scan this time? I remember you saying before you didn't have one or didn't want one.


----------



## Emum

too_scared said:


> update soon :)

I'm liking the smiley face. Does it mean you know something you aren't telling us? :)

Just catching up after a lovely day in Oxford visiting old friends. We went punting in lovely sunny weather but got caught in a sudden freak rainstorm, and got back to the hire shop looking like we had all fallen in the river! Had to go back to our friends house and all 5 of us strip naked and sit wrapped in bath towels while our clothes dried in the tumble drier, eating our picnic and drinking pimms on their living room floor. Was a complete hoot, and definitely a day to remember :haha:


----------



## elm

I am, it's booked for Friday 13th.... trying not to think about it because it's too scary!!

Loving your peach Mrs Mig!! :kiss: 

Sounds like a great day emum :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I gave birth on Friday 13th Elm, it's my lucky day!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum said:


> Just catching up after a lovely day in Oxford visiting old friends. We went punting in lovely sunny weather but got caught in a sudden freak rainstorm, and got back to the hire shop looking like we had all fallen in the river! Had to go back to our friends house and all 5 of us strip naked and sit wrapped in bath towels while our clothes dried in the tumble drier, eating our picnic and drinking pimms on their living room floor. Was a complete hoot, and definitely a day to remember :haha:

Sounds like a lovely day Emum!! :)


----------



## ginny83

Emum - I love days those kinda days where all the fun happens spontaneously! 

TS -:happydance: I'm guessing this is good news!!

Elm - congrats on lime status :)


Hi to everyone else! I have a big assignment due in a couple of days for my uni course, so I've charged DF with looking after DS today and I'm going to be chained to the computer until it's done!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the assignment Ginny. Dodger how are you? I'm making my way over to your journal I promise. I'm still catching up. 
Emum that sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## ickle pand

Here's a pic of my dress as promised. Excuse the sleepy face, we'd just got home at about 1am.

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x436/pand15/Snapbucket/th_F0BA8B55.jpg


----------



## too_scared

you look great!! i really love that dress :) your haircut is so pretty, too. your haircut is how i am trying to grow mine out :)


----------



## Emum

You do look beautiful ickle. The dress really shows off your new body shape and the colour suits you. Hope you had a lovely time.

TS - do you have any news? You were last seen just after POAS with a big smile on your face if I recall correctly, but you left us all hanging!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone!

Ickle! Waw! You look great! I'm sure you had plenty of nice feedback from your family!! Hope you had a nice time too! 

Hi mrs mig! Glad to see you back and you're a nice peach now!

Ts...????

Emum, ginny, elm and everyone else, how are you all doing?

Afm: plenty of ewcm, did not do any opk for 2 days, but I really dont think it's O time yet. Still too early. I would love it though which would mean a normal cycle. Maybe in the next few days. But that cm is really like the one i had few days before O on cd37. 
So, once again, waiting and hoping.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You look great ickle!! 

Any news TS?

Not long until your scan Elm :happydance: 

Fingers crossed for O happening soon Umi :thumbup: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks MissMM!

Thought I'd share this with you. One of my clumsy adventures... Again. 
Tonight I decided to cook an aubergine in the oven, which i often do in an electric oven (the recipe is simple: 1 hour in the oven at 100C, take it off, open it, scoop the flesh out, mash, salt, peper, olive oil and you're done... Or so I thought). 
Since I moved I am now using a gas oven. So I put it on a low mark (2-3) and went upstairs to give my LO his bath... When after a little while i heard a bang! I thought that was ds1 messing about and thought very little of that noise. But after the bath, I went downstairs to check on my aubergine and it had literally exploded in the oven!! There was aubergine everywhere - well at least it was inside!! 

i dont know why this things always happen to me! *sighs* and the worst is that it even happened when I was in Algeria at my in laws and i so wanted to cook something nice to them. So i should have known better today!! I'll stick to the moussaka next time! Lol!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi ladies! We are away at my family cottage for the weekend and it's perfect weather! Friday night I had horrible pain on my left side in my back and everything, it was so bad I had to go to bed early and lasted for hours! I am not sure if it was post O pain, a mild case of OHSS from the drugs or I ovulated late or implantation(too early though) but its better now. So I am just coating along in the TWW not hoping I get a BFP this month and I think I have an ok chance with all the :sex: and 6 mature eggs.
Any news TS?
Ickle-I like your dress, you look lovely and I bet everyone at the party thought so too!


----------



## ginny83

Mas - hope the pain eases up! Do they monitor you for OHSS or is it only just something that are concerned about if you're in bad pain? Finger's crossed for this TWW anyway :) When are you planning on testing?

Ummi - I hate when things go wrong in the kitchen and create a big mess! At least you can laugh about it! Oh and I hate eggplant but love moussaka - weird I know!

Ickle - you look great! 

TS - update?? 

Hi to everyone else! I'm a bit excited about this cycle! I don't know why and I don't want to get my hopes up only to be sad at the end of the month :S


----------



## Emum

:shrug: :shrug:

Apparently this is a secret, except for anyone reading all the other threads she has posted on in B and B...


----------



## ickle pand

I saw that too Emum, we're super stalkers lol!


----------



## ginny83

yay for her! I guess it was IB after all!


----------



## ickle pand

Just realised that I've only been posting in my journal and not here.

I'm feeling a bit stressed out by the FS appointment coming up. I want to make sure I ask him all the questions that I need to to make a decision about whether to delay starting a few months or not. DH is happy to go with whatever I want since I have the hard bit to do, but I'm really not sure what is best. It's such a big decision with so many factors to take into consideration. 

I'm worried I won't ask him everything I need to know. If only there was a handy list of things to ask!!


----------



## ginny83

I'm guessing you'll have your questions written down?

Maybe also ask the FS is there any questions that they get asked that you haven't mentioned.


----------



## Emum

Write down all the topics you want to cover ickle, but let the conversation go where it goes naturally and then ask any supplementaries you need to at the end to make sure you have covered what you need to. Otherwise, if you go in with a list of questions and fire them off one after the other, you will direct the advice the consultant gives you and won't get his independent opinion on your case. Then ask if you can have an email address or send any further questions which occur to you in and have him answer them by phone or email, before you make a final decision if you are really not sure.

Its normal to be nervous, but you'll feel better when you've seen him and had a chance to discuss everything.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls, away to read back....

I am SO relaxed and BD was actually fun last night!!! My temps are more normal, I am almost scared as I have a "feeling" this month! lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle you look great! When is your appointment? I am back there weds this week. I am sorry you needed the diclofenac? Would nurofen do as a one off when you need it? It is also bad but I got pg using it with DD and took it before I knew I was pg... It really helps my pain but I refuse to take it just now.

Dodger I am sorry to read your update, but like any issues it is better to have a diagnosis and some treatment :) Hugs

Did TS update?? PG??? 

Forgotten what else to write now! Urgh


----------



## ickle pand

That's good advice about the email address/phone Emum, I hadn't thought of that. 

I think I'll let the conversation flow and then check my list at the end to see what we haven't discussed. 

Dani - that's great that you're relaxed. We are too, partly because I've been on the NSAIDs so I'm sort of assuming I won't ov and partly because I haven't started temping again yet after AF. I did POAS for my CBFM monitor so we'll see what happens.

The appointment is on the 10th so just over a week to go. It's a shame we're not there on the same day lol!

I might give nurofen a go since my shoulder is getting better. Hopefully it'll have a lesser effect. I've been noticing how much I sit resting my head on my hand with my elbow on the desk, which can't be great for any of my joints so I'm trying to stop it. 

How are you getting on with your new treatment? You were getting some side effects weren't you? Hope they've died down.


----------



## Dani Rose

I know that is why I was asking when it was! So much in common we should def try and grab a coffee some time!

My side effects were from the RA meds, they upped the dose, I have lowered it again, I have a very sore throat so I will try again once that is away.

The thyroid thing is up in the air depending on the next set of bloods and antibody results which hopefully i will have weds. If it is abnormal again I will get the thyroxin if not they will monitor. Got to say I feel a lot better the last week so maybe it was flared and now settling down.

I don't want to temp but FS wants to see them. But as I am not stressing I am sleeping through to the alarm, yee ha!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that'd be good :)

Feeling less stressed and sleeping better will definitely help things, especially your joints. 

I'll try and start temping again tomorrow but I'm not going to stress if I don't manage it this month. Why is it so hard to get back in the habit after a few days off? lol!


----------



## Emum

Everyone has now deleted any reference to the big secret. As you were peeps.


----------



## Emum

DH has just phoned to say he will be away tomorrow and Wednesday night, which will be CD9 and 10. I often ovulate around CD11/12 so this is not fantastic timing :(. Am off to pee on an OPK for the first time this month and hope that it will stay negative until at least CD11 to give us more of a shot. To be fair, for the last few months it's been CD13 or 14 so hopefully this will be the same.


----------



## ginny83

Emum said:


> Everyone has now deleted any reference to the big secret. As you were peeps.

:shrug:

Are you talking about TS? So lost...


----------



## ginny83

Emum - even if you do O at your earliest, it's still pretty good timing :)


----------



## ickle pand

Emum if you make sure you BD before he goes and get him again on Thursday (CD11 I think) that should be ok if you ov then. Hopefully it's a day or two later though.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani - You are so right... I'm just anxious to get a chance to talk to a dr about it and that's what's been throwing me off the most I think. Still over 2 weeks until my RE appointment! ARGH! I'm so glad to read that you are less stressed and feeling better about things. *hugs*

Ickle - I think that's a great way to do things for your appointment. I will probably try to do the same. I need to start writing down all my questions in my notebook so that I have them handy...

Emum - I'm with the other ladies - I think the timing isn't too bad, but I'll hope along with you that o holds off for a couple of days with you. :) 

Ummi - Ugh! I hate that feeling of "What HAPPENED?!" when you realize something somehow went wrong on a recipe that shouldn't have been a problem. 

Mas - I'm glad the pain went away! I hope this is a bfp cycle for you too. Glad you had a good time this weekend!

Ginny - I always get excited at the start of a new cycle because it's a new start, new chance ya know? Anyway, hope it's a cycle that matches your feelings on it!! :)

AFM, another bfn today. I find myself conversely thinking opposite thoughts of "oh well, at least I don't have to worry this cycle" and "how weird that my pregnancy hasn't shown up yet"... :dohh::wacko: I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month, but still no sign of AF either so I guess we'll see.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ginny - btw, I'm joining you in the confusion over the "secret" that's being mysteriously talked about. I'm guessing that maybe ts posted something somewhere, but I sure haven't seen anything! I hope all is ok with her...


----------



## ickle pand

Definitely write things down dodger. I've had a list that I've been adding to whenever I think of something. It's weird the times that things will pop into your head lol!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think I've managed to post most everything in my journal, but I do want to get it in a form that I don't have to go searching for.... lol


----------



## Emum

Sorry for the cloak and dagger ladies. One of the formerly very regular posters on the thread doesn't want any cross reference to other posts she has made on other threads over the weekend on this thread. It's not really fair to speculate or hint who that poster is and what the other threads say. Ickle and I have both deleted any reference we made to the information which was posted, so hopefully that's the end of the matter.


----------



## dodgercpkl

That just makes me sad actually. But it is what it is. Oh well.


----------



## too_scared

well, sorry to disappoint you all. i had personal reasons not to post here yet, but apparently it is not good enough for some of the people here. thanks for making me feel like the bad guy here.

anyway, here it is
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo 5 pm.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dodgercpkl

I wasn't at all trying to make you feel like a bad guy about it. We were all excited about the possibilities and it made me sad that you didn't want to share it with us. I'm sorry. I'll just shut up now. 

Congrats. I'll be praying for a sticky bean for you! Good luck!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm going to probably just stick with posting in my journal for a while. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Emum

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm going to probably just stick with posting in my journal for a while. Good luck ladies.

I hope you won't. I don't read anyone's journal I'm afraid and I'll miss your posts


----------



## ickle pand

I only went looking because I was excited for you TS. I've been pm'd the reasons for you not wanting to tell and I totally understand them but if we found them so easily then anyone else would. Right back to normal service.

Congratulations I'm genuinely really chuffed for you :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I apologise if I offended anybody for my part in it as well. Emum I know the message I sent you was a bit garbled and I possibly didn't explain it very well, my attention was being demanded by my toddler. I just knew that TS had reasons for not wanting to share her news on here just yet and as she wasn't around this afternoon I thought I was helping. 
TS as I have said before I'm delighted for you. Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: I'm really chuffed for you!! Hope that your sticky rainbow. I do understand that you may have your reasons for posting, i think it's fair enough. This thread is so friendly to my opinion that we wouldn't want to spoil all the nice time we share together as well as all our ups and downs dealing with TTCAL. 
I'm glad to see a bfp and wish you H&H 9 months! Hope you'll come back to let us know how it goes. Dont feel like the bad guy, we know you're not. 

Dodger: please come back. I dont read journals either!! We'll miss you otherwise. 
And lol for the "WHAT HAPPENED"?? Today It's safe cooking: marinated chicken and rice! Hope the chicken doesnt explode in the oven!

All friends again?? *hugs* to everyone!

Emum: you got all your chances of catching that eggie!

Dani: glad you're feeling better. I'm sure taking it easy on the ttc side will def improve your chances. I hope you get your answers soon re:hypothyroid as well as the right treatment!

Mas: the pain maybe O pain. I read that it can last even after ovulation. Hope you caught one of those eggies. 

Ickle: great plan, very well organised, hope you'll get all your answers too.


----------



## too_scared

i'm not going to lie, i am very hurt by what happened here today. i don't really understand it at all. not your news to share, really.


----------



## horseypants

hi ts, sorry about the stuff i missed, but i'm so happy for you! i've been *sort of* keeping up on here, looking for good news : ). wish me luck joining you soon. xo


----------



## Emum

too_scared said:


> i'm not going to lie, i am very hurt by what happened here today. i don't really understand it at all. not your news to share, really.

I am sorry you feel hurt but lets put things into context. You posted on Friday night, along the lines of "Ooooh I'm just off to test will be back to report in a minute" having posted several times a day for several weeks and being supported by everyone on the thread. You then receive dozens of posts on the thread, asking you what the result of the test was, which you ignore. At the same time, you post on a completely unrelated thread that you are pregnant and your due date. 

Unlike Ickle, I did not go searching for your news. I happened to read the other thread that you posted on which was at the top of my news feed, which your RL friend could also easily have done. I had no idea why you hadnt posted on this thread. In the course of another post this morning, when people were asking whether you had the result of your test yet, I said that you had posted the result on that thread (without saying what it was). I then received a PM from Mrs M saying you didnt want people on this thread to know the result so I removed the post immediately so that I did not leave any signposts to it. In the meantime, ickle and Danni had commented on it (ickle having seen the other post independently) and I posted to suggest they remove the references to it given that you didnt want the result on this thread. You then sent me an abusive PM which I ignored.

I did not break your news TS. You disclosed your own news by yourself on two other threads on B and B, which you would not have done if you had genuinely wanted to keep it secret until you told a RL friend who reads B and B. As soon as I knew that you didnt want a cross reference to any other thread I deleted all mentions to it. If you are hurt that after posting on this thread for several months that people actually cared whether or not you had achieved a pregnancy, then so be it. We did, even though you wanted to share the news with everyone except those who have posted advice and support to you daily throughout that period. I wish you well with your pregnancy and the safe arrival of a new baby but please do not ever PM me again.


----------



## ginny83

TS - I'm so happy for you that you got your BFP :)

I'm sorry you didn't get to share it the way you wanted in here, but to be honest even if Emum didn't post anything I was about to go searching to see if you had a journal or something (now I feel like a creepy stalker!). I probably didn't help the situation by asking a million time for updates :( Like Emum said though it just come from a place of caring and wanting you to achieve what we all want in here. I really hope you stick around in here - I think it's great the ladies that have stuck around in here since getting their BFPs and I love hearing the updates :) 

Dodger - I hope you keep posting in here too :)

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM - nothing much new happening, just waiting on my current mini milestone: waiting for AF to finish!


----------



## Wobbles

Emum the PM wasn't 'abusive'. We encourage members to take their issues off the forum and to PM occasionally and member simply did that. Yes it's obviously there is a problem but again it was not abusive, this wouldn't be tolerated.

This thread is used too much to be locked so maybe you ladies can pull your big girl knickers up ;) I'm sure most of the ladies using this thread dont want the negative atmosphere.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS isn't going to be posting on this thread anymore. I don't want to say anything more about the incident, just that I think it's such a shame as we have never had any kind of fracas on here before between us all. I think we all feel unsettled by it and when we are ready to we should draw a line under it and carry on being here to support each other. It's a terrible shame that the thread has lost two regular posters, as I said before I apologise to you all if I stirred up a situation, I merely thought I was trying to sort out a misunderstanding between friends. I hate conflict and usually try not to get involved. 
I shall be keeping in touch with TS and her progress and I hope to drag her over to my journal. 
Peace out. :winkwink:


----------



## Emum

I hope we can all move on and forget this. I apologise for my very terse last post last night. I had received a very unpleasant PM from TS earlier in the day and was still annoyed by that when I wrote it.

So let's all get back to obsessing about cycles then, and if IiRC one of the pregnant ladies has a dating scan in the next few days, so hopefully we'll have some nice pics to distract us soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Who is next to test? Surely we have a few people still in the 2WW. I know Dodger is waiting for either a line or AF, I hope she comes back here.


----------



## Dani Rose

WOW..... I agree it was unfair to say be back with a result then leave us hanging, don't mention the possibility in the first place if we then aren't "allowed" to know the result on a PUBLIC forum where that info can be easily read in other places.... obviously we aren't as "special" as said places... oh well.

It is hurtful to support ppl to that point and then be left out of the loop when its the thing we are all trying so hard to achieve. I don't get that at all.

Emum don't leave I value your input and advice here even if others don't.

I wasn't really involved in any of it and was so confused to be honest but I think what went down is a bit playground in my opinion. Weird!

I will be staying here so I hope everyone else is. Fall outs happen, lets just leave it at that.

AFM I ironed last night and can't move my arms :( Away to order a steam press!


----------



## ickle pand

That's not good Dani. I did my ironing last night too and my shoulder was aching afterwards. What's a steam press? If it makes ironing any easier/quicker it might be worth getting one!


----------



## Dani Rose

I googled and found one in Tesco for a good price, ppl with RA have reviewed them there and argos, basically presses the clothes in one movement! And cuts ironing time by 50%!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili has a dating scan this morning!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going to have a look on the Tesco site now. Far too excited about something to do with housework lol!

I've got everything crossed for Fili. She deserves this so much after everything she's been through. It's so good to see her get back to her old self.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just had a text from Fili and she asked me to update. All perfect, measuring ahead again at 12+3! Neck fold 1.6 so all fantastic.


----------



## Emum

Yay for fili's scan. Please keep us posted on how it goes Mrs Mig.

Dani, I wasn't planning in going anywhere. Or not until long after I get my BFP and have my baby in my arms and am too busy to post :) (PMA!!!!)

Sorry about your sore arms. Forget the steam press though - isn't ironing what husbands are for :haha: :haha:

(I say haha because my husband wouldn't even know how to plug the iron in, but I am told some people have husbands who can flash through a whole week's ironing in half an hour, and I want one!)


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just had a text from Fili and she asked me to update. All perfect, measuring ahead again at 12+3! Neck fold 1.6 so all fantastic.

Oops cross posted. I am so thrilled by this. Has put a smile back on my face after the unpleasantness yesterday! Give her our love and congratulations!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Will do! It's fantastic.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so happy for her! Measuring ahead again too :) That's made my day. Looking forward to seeing the pics when she posts them.

Emum - my DH does his own ironing because I refuse to, but he won't take a turn at doing the sheets because he doesn't see the point in doing them. He seems to speed through his stuff but then it's all t-shirts and jeans. He takes ages on his cadet uniform.


----------



## Emum

To be fair to my OH (even though that is nowhere nearly as much fun :) ) he works extremely hard to keep us all in the style to which we have become accustomed. And I am a SAHM, who is spoiled enough to also have a husband who pays for a cleaner to come in once a week so all I really need to do other than look after the kids is some modest tidying up, cooking and the ironing. So I really have no grounds to complain. But I am not fond of ironing I must confess, and given a choice would rather be drafting a writ (I was a lawyer before the kids came along).

So OH has gone again - in fact up in your direction ickle, as he has gone to Aberdeen this time for 2 nights (he is in oil and gas) and so far OPKs are negative so with luck he will be back before he is needed again.


----------



## ickle pand

Ironing is one of my least favourite jobs. DH is ok with the housework but doesn't do as good a job as I'd like and I have to tell him what needs done or he wouldn't notice. I'm sure he thinks that housework is my hobby! I keep telling him that I'd do it all happily if I could give up work to be a housewife but he doesn't believe me (neither would I to be honest lol!)

I hope he manages to land ok Emum, the weather is atrocious just now. Thick fog everywhere. People still driving with no lights on as well! I work in oil and gas too in Aberdeen. I bet we know a few of the same people :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/da121049.jpg

Just to give you all a laugh, there is my ironing heap.


----------



## ickle pand

We have a shelf in a cupboard that we put in in so it all gets hidden away. I did all mine last night though. Tonight's crappy boring job is handwashing :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Can't see pictures when at work but I can imagie. I can hide mine behind the settee (ironing that is - I just leaped in there!) OH not a big ironing person, he will do his uniforms and occasionally mine, if her remembers (despite the fact they are next to his shirts) other than that I think he thinks all our clothes are 'non iron'. 

Ickle - I confess I don't iron my sheets. I used to when I was younger and OH had been away for a few months for his grand return!! :winkwink:

Fili's news is just fabulaous, got all emotional although I am super emotional atm.

Hi to everyone, been a bit lost these last few days so not sure what everyone is up to int their cycle. Any 2ww? 

Mas - I know you are after hopefully popping lots of eggs. Fx'd


----------



## ickle pand

I'm weird - I'll leave dirty sheets on the bed a day or two longer until I've had a chance to iron them, rather than put unironed but clean sheets on the bed lol!

Halfway for you tomorrow pink! So wonderful. 

AFM - This cycle I'm not really expecting to ov since I've been taking NSAIDs so I'm just writing it off now. I've got enough to think about anyway, making sure I've done all the research I want to for this appointment. Which reminds me I've got some articles to print off.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies :flower:

I haven't vanished...just being a lurker.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I never iron a thing...mindful radiator practices mean I don't have to! 

Ickle love the dress and your looking fabulous- hope you decide upon a nice treat for yourself! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Loz. I'd forgotten about my treat! I must get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Emum

This is how bad the ironing mountain got in our house a few weeks ago

It got so bad, he couldnt bear it a moment longer!
 



Attached Files:







ironing.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ickle pand

Aw how cute :)


----------



## Mas1118

I'm good ladies,we are on our way home from our cottage now. Had a really nice weekend with my family? It was my lil sis birthday yesterday so we had a little party and went to fire works for Canada day. I have no symptoms just a few twinges down low, sensitive nipples and a few lightheaded spells butim on progesterone suppositories so they give symptoms too.
Very glad to hear about fili's scan, sonds like all is well.
Congrats TS even if she won't be here and I hope everyone else is ok! I like this thread alot and find all you ladies to be kind and considerate. Thanks:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant picture Emum. Send him up here!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your thoughts and well wishes my lovely friends on here :friends: you made me :cry: xxx


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Fili - you must be so excited!

Mas - glad you had a nice break! Are you going to wait until AF's late to test?

I'm having a bit a bad day. Even though I've had the test results from the miscarriage for a while now - for some reason yesterday they just hit me. Do you think having a miscarriage where the baby measures 11+5 and has normal chromosomes is something to be concerned about?

I wasn't offered any further testing by the doctor who gave me the results and even when I questioned her as to why was the baby healthy at 9 weeks but not a couple of weeks later - all I got told was that it's not common for that to happen, but it's probably just a case of bad luck. 

I've posted something in the miscarriage support thread just seeing if anyone else has had a late 1st tri miscarriage with normal chromosomes - but I know normally people don't get offered testing if it's in the 1st tri. 

I've been thinking all sorts of crazy things now :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

I don't really know much about testing but hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to answer your question. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny, I don't know either. My second one wasn't as late as yours and I never got any testing but I have a very strong feeling the chromosomes were normal for it to happen at that stage and I often wonder about it. The only advice I can offer you is to read Lesley Regans book. It may not give you any more answers but she explains a lot in relatively plain English that helped me understand a little about why it may have happened. I chalked my first one down to a chromosome issue as it was textbook, stopping at 6/7 weeks, never had a decent line on a test, not great symptoms, but the second seemed to be going so well. I don't think we will ever stop asking those questions and wondering why, even though I'm into the second tri with this pregnancy I still wonder what went wrong last time. :hugs: 
I hope you find some support. Would you consider counselling? I thought about it but I think the guys on here ended up filling that role in the end.


----------



## ickle pand

I was thinking about this on the way to work, given that the placenta takes over in the last few weeks of the first tri, could it be caused by a problem there? Just a thought.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks guys

Ickle - I've thought the same about the placenta. Actually to try and make myself feel better I try and think maybe he placenta was just randomly abnormal - which could be right since at the 9 week scan I asked if the placenta had taken over yet, which they told me no. 

I'll try and get my hands on a copy of that book too - I like researching stuff (not sure if that's a good habit anymore though!)

I had a chat with my mum who's a nurse (but nothing to do with obstetrics) and she made me feel a bit better- she thinks it's just a fluke. 

I also made an appointment with a GP - I going to see if she can run any blood tests that can rule things out for me. I might ask about counseling too. 

Sorry for the me me me posts :/ Hopefully I'll be back on the PMA band wagon again soon :)


----------



## ickle pand

We're all here to help one another. Sometimes we're the supporter others we're the one being supported, it's why this is such a great thread. Never feel guilty for taking support especially as you give more than you get :)


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: Ginny, I hope you feel better soon. The placenta may not have taken over correctly or something may have been wrong with blood flow. I don't know much about it though but I am going to be thinking of you and hoping that everything works out this time and you get a BFP soon and a forever baby again.


----------



## ayclobes

I had my peanut tested after the mmc in november--i opted for a d&c due to the mmc...i waited a couple days to decide ... since baby was no longer with us for 2wks, i figured the d&c was the best way to go. After I got the results, they said the baby developed an extra 13 chromosome...which is why baby probably had a low hb of under 100 at 6w..and stopped growing at 6w+4. They said that usually this happens when the baby would probably be mentally handicapped or have down syndrome if the pregnancy would have progressed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Never apologise for needing support Ginny, like Ickle said that's why we're here. This place was my lifeline after that second loss.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey everyone, feeling good this week so been busy catching up on all the things I slacked on lately lol!

Had miscarriage clinic today. All bloods ok and thyroid antibodies normal so she has no idea why it was wonky, discharged now to dr and to get referral to FS if I feel I want it, which I don't at moment. We won't opt for IVf or anything, she says I am ovulating etc so they won't really do much and it is too stressful. Going to TTC a while ourselves and review it down the line if need too. Hopefully not! Been pg twice since August so I am sure we will eventually. I see her as soon as BFP for low dose aspirin and scans etc

Fili great news! Congrats on great scan!!! 

Emum glad you are sticking around :) 

Forgotten everything else I wanted to write, urgh !


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like you had a positive appointment at the miscarriage clinic. Glad you and your DH have come to decision about TTC that you're both happy with too.


----------



## Emum

That sounds like a great plan Dani. We decided we wouldn't have IVF either after we had our first two kids, when we struggled to have more. In fact we conceived DS2 naturally 3 months after being advised by a FS that we had no chance of having any more naturally and only 5% with ICSI and IVF. And then our little angel nearly a year ago the first month after having a mirena removed. It feels like the right decision for us, even though I am not sure we will ever succeed in having another under our own steam.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies,

Ginny: i dont have any answers, but i'd just like to give you my support. Hope you'll have some answers soon. And your bfp even sooner!!

Dani: glad you're feeling better and ttc is back on. Your bfp is around the corner for you too. 

Mas: hope you enjoyed your time at the cottage. That sounds really nice. Cant wait to have some more news from you. Hooefully you wont have to go through the injections again. 

Fili: yeah! For the scan!! Really chuffed for you too!

Hi emum, ickle and mrs mig! How are you?

Where is kelly? 

Afm: nothing new... Temp is a bit all over the place at the moment (bizarely I try to stick to the same time every morning...).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum do you think at some point down the line you would reconsider and maybe opt for ivf again?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good Ummi. I put on a pound this week but I've been a bit constipated and haven't drunk enough water so it's probably retained fluid. It's a bit disheartening but I just have to keep reminding myself that it can't be fat. The counselling was really good tonight. I'm learning so much about myself. I learned that I equate a certain weight to being happy, when really its just a number. What I should concentrate on is being happy with the person I see in the mirror and all the other factors that make me me.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone, hope everyone is well i do keep up 2 date with u all i just dont post as much lol dont mean 2 just barge in here lol but thought i would let u all know had my 20wk scan 2day all is perfect and i am also team :blue:, really felt he was a girl but just as chuffed with another little man


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news hope! I can't remember whether I guessed boy or girl for you. Will have to check when I get to work :)


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx ickle, i think u thought girl and a few others got a girl vibe to including me, i was spot on with ds just not with this 1 :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I've got a spreadsheet to keep track sinces there's so many bumps lol!

Have you thought about names yet or had you only been thinking about girls names?


----------



## hopeithappens

lol, but yeah ive thought of a few but keep goin back 2 kieron and james as his middle name, 1of my friends suggested danny which i liked at 1st but not so much now, but i think 90% kieron james, oh said wen we got back oh so now we know hes a boy i get 2 choose the name again, which i politely told him 2 get on his bike as he chose ryan 4 our 1st lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: as you said it cant be fat! Try and drink more now, and you should be ok for next week. After having seen your pic, you can really be happy about the person you see in the mirror!

Hope: fab news and nice name too. I had the same thing with ds2. I thought he was a girl (maybe i sooo much a girl too ^^). And everyone around me was telling it's going to be a girl. Even when i gave birth, I had a last minute scan, and the doc called him a "she". So i was like "ho maybe they were wrong at the 20w scan". And the doc said "ho no, i dont know, I just said it by chance"!!! But very happy with my lil
trouble maker!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh a boy! Congrats! I like that name.


----------



## ickle pand

That's a lovely name Hope :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Great news hope! Glad you get to choose the names this time!!

ickle - I agree that it is probably fluid retention and you had such a good loss last week. I absolutely understand where you are coming from with regard to weight and self esteem. My mood/feelings used to change depending on how much I weighed. I took me a long time to stop that cycle, it did get easier after a while though. 

Dani - I am glad you had a good appointment today and you and OH back ttc. You thyroid sounds like mine, my high result followed by normal results. Still convinced I have some symptoms though.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Hope - boys are wonderful! Very loving!
Don't worry about the pound ickle - especially if you are constipated.and I am glad you got some answers and are feeling pod about yourself!

I was very cramp today with a terrible backache and my right hip was sore almost sciatic nerve pain, I am also extremely tired, boobs sore and I had heartburn with a touch of nausea (all of this could be caused by progesterone) except cramping and back pain so I am hoping implantation of course. I am going to start testing in a few days. I don't have a lot of tests stashed this month - 1 ic, 5 dollar store cheapies and a FRER so I don't want to waste them.


----------



## ginny83

Hope - congrats on having a another boy! I bet your DS will be so excited to have a brother to play with! Lovely name too :)

Ickle - when you look at how amazing your weight loss has been overall, one pound is nothing! As long as you're still on the right track overall :)

Mas - I have my fingers crossed for you! But don't worry I won't hassle you for updates on your testing - I have learned my lesson there!! Does progesterone cause fatigue? I'm silly and go to bed late so I nearly always feel tired, but I've only had fatigue where I need a nap during the day when I've been pregnant. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone :)

Mas - Got my fingers crossed for you for when you test.


----------



## Dani Rose

Emum that is like us, we have 2 happy and healthy kids, been pg twice in a year so I think we can do this, just a matter of when. The FS made it so stressful TTC DS, I got so worked up before and after appointments etc. I am ovulating so there isn't much they will do at this stage. I said to DH we can review it around xmas if nothing by then.

Pink are you medicated then or not? They are going to randomly check it here and there, since last week I feel fine which is weird, I think that harsh AF has kinda sorted me out.

It is so weird, I have NO urge to POAS of any kind, not even thinking about TTC at all, we have DTD twice and it was actually enjoyable! My chart looks way better this month so FX things are going in the right direction!


----------



## pinksmarties

Dani - no medication although I might ask for repeat bloods as I last got it checked at 6 weeks pg and I know pg can change things. You have had a few unusual months so like you said hopefully this is your cycles getting back to 'normal'.

Mas - keeping everything crossed.

Morning all!!


----------



## ickle pand

Dani it seems like we're both in the same mind set this month, maybe because we both got our hopes up and then got disappointed last month. I'm really not bothered about temping, I'm peeing on my CBFM sticks but not that fussed about what they say.


----------



## Mas1118

I may try the rlelaxed approach the next few cycles as well - summer is so busy anyway that it will be easy to relax and just let nature take its course. 
I did have a huge temp rise this morning - so I am still hoping yesterdays cramps and backpain were implantation. I may test this weekend.
Have a good morning everyone!


----------



## ickle pand

Your chart looks great Mas. I hope the temp stays up like that.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle FX it brings us a BFP!

Small vent, why do ppl moan on a TTC thread about their MS etc, I mean I am happy for pg ppl but another thread and all the moans are really starting to P me off, it's like rubbing salt in my scars. Am I wrong to be letting this upset me? It is daily and I never respond to it but I am really trying not to explode and say F off! Also the poster just uploaded a video totally inappropriate on the same thread of a 6 month baby in the womb (not a scan video of hers just some random video) I think that might be suited to a pg group? I just want to see if I am being over sensitive or not? Why would I want to watch a video of how far my pg would have still been at this point kwim?


----------



## ickle pand

I had that on a monthly TTC thread I was on. Every thread by one woman was "can't wait until my scan" and stuff like that. This was the month after her BFP too. 

I love hearing about you ladies, so don't stop posting but things like that annoy me.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh Im the same and I'm happy for ppl but she isn't even supportive to anyone just moans about herself. Told her my thoughts and she's removed it and having a go. Just ignoring and moving on. 

Just a bit weird. I'd never come on moaning knowing ppl are going through losses etc. There are other places to do that where ppl ustand. Just checking I wasn't being unreasonable. Lol


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah no one on here moans like that. That is insensitive.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Dani, no your not being over sensetive. Why isn't she in a pregnancy group? I wouldn't dream of moaning on a TTC thread about MS and posting videos ... I'd do that in my journal or something then people can choose to read it or not :grr: x


----------



## Emum

Sounds quite reasonable to me Dani to think she's being at best insensitive and at worst smug.

I may be able to top it though. There is a woman on another board I read who regularly posts on a dedicated miscarriage thread about her termination :growlmad:. Along the lines of sympathising with ladies who are having medical management after a MMC and relating again and again how it went down physically for her with her at 14 weeks. :cry: She even sometimes describes it as "an assisted miscarriage". Makes me want to vomit, and simultaneously punch her every time she posts.


----------



## ickle pand

Wtf?? That's well out of order!


----------



## Dani Rose

Emum that would upset me as I thought of my MMC as a termination as that is how it was spelled out to me at the clinic, flippantly said "oh these are just the termination pills" Well thanks that makes me feel nice about it!

PPL are just so stupid sometimes, she is now saying ive made her look like a bitch, no I was telling you how it made ME feel and is inappropriate, told her I won't appologise for that and to consider her viewers. Idiot!


----------



## Emum

Wow Dani. I just had a peak at the end of that thread. That is one seriously nasty exchange and I'm not surprised you're upset. Interesting that wobbles felt the need to give us a slap if there is stuff like that out there on B and B because no one on this thread posted anything nearly as horrid as what's on that one!

Why not stay here where we all love you for the rest of the evening, and pop back over to the other thread when it all simmers down again tomorrow.


----------



## Dani Rose

She is insane! lol

Defo here is WAY better but there are some nice girls there, she is just nuts I think! Looking for a fight x


----------



## Mas1118

OMG - both those ladies should have a heck of a lot more tack and sense! Who does that on a MC thread! :hugs: Dani and Emum!


----------



## Emum

OH is back tonight but has texted to say he isn't feeling well. I've been poorly for the last couple of days too though and no smiley OPK yet (though havent tested today yet) so hopefully him not being up to anything tonight, if that's the case, won't matter too much.

On the plus side, 2 days of feeling ick has helped me drop 2lbs, so I now weigh slightly less than my target was for the wedding. Yay!! I'd still like to lose about another 8lbs ultimately though, so will keep going with the healthy eating and exercise until we go on holiday in mid August. I do now fit back into my skinniest jeans but if I was pregnant now I'd be posting a pic of me wearing them saying look at my tiny bump (as I'm not pregnant it's just a regular muffin top :) )


----------



## ickle pand

Oh dear. She is just getting all defensive because she realised she'd f**ked up Dani.


----------



## ickle pand

It's quiet in here today!

DH just called me he's been put on standby for the RNLI's flood rescue team because of these heavy rains that are expected in the next few days. He's gone home to pack 4 days worth of clothes etc. If he ends up being deployed and they keep them there for the 4 days, he probably won't make the FS appointment and I'm due to ov on Wednesday. Meh!! Best see if my mum would be free to come with me if he's away.


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone, hope we're all well :)

Mas - your chart is looking fantastic!!

Dani - I really don't understand how people's minds work sometimes. Fair enough if you really didn't mean to offend anyone, but why then keep arguing about it? 

Ickle - hope your DH stays safe! I always think so highly of people that volunteer their services in organisations like that (although sucky timing for you both!) My DF is thinking about joining a volunteer group that's connected to the fire brigade here. It's scary to think about especially with some of the big bush fires that can happen here (not that close to me really though). 

AFM - AF and I are going to try the SMEP this cycle... although I think we were suppose to start yesterday, but I was still spotting, so we're going to start it tonight instead! Although he's currently at after work drinks so hopefully he'll be home not too late. Not a good start lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Ginny that's the point I was trying to make to her. She wasn't even remorseful! I get it if was an accident but say sorry and mean it. 

Ickle that sucks. I hope he doesn't have to go :( can you get some BD in first? Freeze some swimmers? Lol. I heard they live in preseed a while ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Will try to BD as often as poss just in case and will use preseed. Mum's on standby for going to the hospital with me so at least I won't have to go on my own.

As much as I hate DH going on shouts etc, I love the part of him that makes him want to give back to the community so I just have to accept it.


----------



## Mas1118

Yeah Ickle, definitely BD before if he goes just in case - I always feel better if I cover all my bases. 
I tested last night - I know its early but I couldn't help myself, lol. I think I could see a faint shadow of a line and it came up within the first ten minutes. I may just have line eye but I am going to test again tomorrow morning and see. Ill prob use my frer on sunday. I don't think the faint line is from the HCG trigger because I tested Tuesday when we got home from the cottage to see if trigger was gone and it was negative.


----------



## ginny83

Oh that's exciting Mas, sound like good signs! I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed for you Mas!


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, 

Just stopping by to say hello, sorry I have been away, just waiting for Provera to bring on my AF and trying not to think about it, you are all in my thoughts and still thinking about those babies we are due.

Much love xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx faye. That's very nice of you to pop by. Hope everything will go well for you. 

Mas: looks promising! Cant wait to know what tomorrow is going to bring you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh, and ickle, get those boys in the barracks before your dh goes!!


----------



## ayclobes

Dani - i completely understand where you're coming from about your mmc, i had one in november..and since i hadnt started to m/c already i opted for the d&c, which i felt was a good choice for myself. I dont know how i would have done if i would have seen the baby come out had i m/c at home.


----------



## kristina1291

hi ladies.its been such a long time since i posted in her..somehow it was taken off my subscribtion. anyway.got my af 5 days early this month.which really depressed me.its been two months today since my mc.ive had two full cycles now.i just feel like somethings wrong with me! we tried for 6 months t0 get pregnant the first time.
but then i keep looking back at my chart n realise that EVERYTIME ovulation happens we only bd 3 days before i ovulate. never closer.like the last time... bd on 20th...didnt do anything until the 24-25.n i ovlated on the 23rd...maybe thats whats happening?? 

so depressed


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi kristina, maybe you should try bd every other day from the week before you O?
Hope you get your sticky bean soon! 
I'm still waiting to O for my 2nd cycle after mc. And it can take ages...


----------



## kristina1291

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi kristina, maybe you should try bd every other day from the week before you O?
> Hope you get your sticky bean soon!
> I'm still waiting to O for my 2nd cycle after mc. And it can take ages...



thats a good idea.i talking with my boyfriend n hes agreed to that.lol before i wasnt telling him when i "o"d so he had no idea.


----------



## Chele78

Hello all... Just wanted to pop by and say hi, as I've been gone travelling for what seems to be the whole of June. Finally back at home and catching up on normal stuff. 

I haven't yet read through the pages and pages of posts, but hoping that there were some BFPs over last month that I missed, and if not, wishing you good luck this month ladies, you all deserve your sticky beans soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies. Welcome back Kristina, Chelle and Faye. Faye you have been in my thoughts. 
Dani that lady posts on another thread I post on and I have found her abrupt in the past. She has just turned up on the PAL thread I frequently post on, and that thread is like this one, rarely with any conflict and a really lovely group, so I'm not best thrilled to see her there. I'm keeping my distance.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. Good to see you again Faye, Kristina and Chele. Hope you're all well. 

I'm still waiting to find out what's happening with DH. He's not been deployed yet but he hasn't been stood down either so we're still waiting. Don't think we'll be venturing far from home today. 

I went to the docs about my shoulder yesterday. It was a locum I saw this time but he was really good. Thoroughly examined my shoulder and moved it in all different directions etc. I've got to carry on with the diclofenac for now but he's given me new painkillers and I've self-referred for physiotherapy. He thinks it's arthritis related so I'll just have to see what happens when I get seen by the rheumatologist. I'll have to see what the FS says about IVF and NSAIDs.


----------



## Mas1118

I tested this morning but BFN:( it is a different test though _ a dollar store cheapie and i found when i was testing out the trigger they were really light then so maybe it isn't strong enough and its early anyway, still holding onto some hope.

I hope everyone is well today. I hope your shoulder feels better soon ickle


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry Mas for the bfn. Still early days though. Hope that's your bfp cycle.


----------



## kristina1291

just ended my af last night.talked with my boyfriend about bding more this cycle.lol he laughed n said "how am i suppose to knoe when if u dont tell me"


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loool kristina!! Men can be so funny sometimes! And they dont even do it on purpose!


----------



## kristina1291

lmao i just keep hoping every month..scared somethings wrong


----------



## ginny83

Sorry about the BFN Mas :(

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying your weekend. Even though it's winter here, it's a lovely sunny day today. We've been out to the park and looking at our block of land. 

I'm CD11 today and I've had some pink spotting? Not much there and I've only seen it when I wipe. Not sure what that means though... I've heard of ovulation bleeding, but this would be too early for that. DF and I bd late last night, maybe it's from that... although of course I've never had it before!

I just remembered I haven't done an OPK today and I just went to the toilet! Great, will have to wait a couple of hours now!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle if it is arthritis related that can bring it's own problems to TTC and pg. Drs won't admit it but I did lots of research and ppl I know in Canada and America are told auto immune can affect O etc. Anyway don't be disheartened as I got there in the end with SS but this journey might take a little longer for us. Also a lot of arthritis meds are a no no ttc and the steroids if you are offered gave me a 4 month AF when I started them. Drs denied that too. 

Fertility drugs and ivf will defo help though if that's the case :) and you have been pg so keep that in mind x


----------



## Dani Rose

*DS


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi ladies. Welcome back Kristina, Chelle and Faye. Faye you have been in my thoughts.
> Dani that lady posts on another thread I post on and I have found her abrupt in the past. She has just turned up on the PAL thread I frequently post on, and that thread is like this one, rarely with any conflict and a really lovely group, so I'm not best thrilled to see her there. I'm keeping my distance.

As soon as she popped up I had a bad feeling about her but I'm glad she's moved on (not to you though! Sorry) I kinda told her she should be posting that elsewhere. Just keep a distance. Clearly she doesn't care how we feel still ttc like she says or she'd have been sincerely sorry not trying to start a fight of how I made her look. And id never say anything like that usually but it was too far and she bugged me for weeks. A girl there was in hosp the last few weeks with an ectopic and she never once asked for her but would moan daily about being pg and how sick she felt etc. I moaned about that too last time but not on a TTCAL thread! Stupid bint lol 

Stay with us ;) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, her posts are very self orientated. We all need a selfish post now and again but need to support each other again, it's how it works! I love my PAL thread as I can post my pregnancy concerns (and yes the occasional moan) there and they have all been through it or are going through it, and have all been through more than one loss so understand the fear. But this thread is like home, I read every day to see how you are all doing even if I might not always have much to contribute.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thing is it probably wouldnt even bother me too much but she really started getting to me and like you said before just appeared in our group and changed it from nice to weird. So daily it was building up to the point I wanted to say something and the video was the final straw. I hate if I looked like a bitch but I wasn't nasty about it. Just said the truth and others in the group felt the same as the PM'd me after so it wasn't just me. Anyhoo I hope she doesn't spoil your group :( and I don't mind you moaning here honestly. I know you care about us. :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This group is a mixed bag of people at different stages but mainly ttc and nobody who is ttc, especially ltttc#1 wants to read about somebody moaning about feeling a bit sick! I remember a couple of my Facebook friends doing it after my last loss and I actually told her off about it now. I regret that now as she has the right to put what she likes on her own Facebook page but in a group of people ttc you should have more tact. 
I read what you put and I thought you handled it well. To be honest I can't even remember what she said on the other thread before that annoyed me, it wasn't anything major, and I think it's a personal thing and me being pedantic because I don't like the way she posts and writes in abbreviations and text speak, it gets on my nerves. 
Now I am moaning! :haha:
Mas sorry about the bfn.


----------



## Dani Rose

Haha I think that's what bugged me first off too!! How funny


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm pleased it's not just me! Ginny I wonder what the spotting was, how odd?? Have you managed to do an opk yet? I hope this is your month!


----------



## ginny83

Just did an OPK then, super negative - barely a second line! 

The spotting seems to have stopped a bit. Before it was was like pinky/red streaks in EWCM, now it's just like my EWCM is clear but tinged pink.

I also got one of those saliva microscope things off ebay a couple of weeks ago. I wanted a CBFM, but I thought this is much much cheaper like $20, so I'll give this a go first. I think it would take quite a few cycles to really be able to read the 'ferns' and what they mean for you, but today I got some ferning - so I think that puts me in the transitional stage.


----------



## ickle pand

Asking the doc if my arthritis is making it harder to conceive is on my list of questions. Iigjt do a bit of digging and see if I can find any research papers on it. 

That woman sounds so annoying! Not malicious just too wrapped up in herself to care about the people she's getting support from. That's the best thing about this thread. 

Ginny I occasionally get spotting after sex, especially if it was a bit rough lol!

AFM - My shoulder is getting better. I didn't take any diclofenac last night and it seems tO be ok so far. Doesn't look like DH is going to get sent away now, though he did get a call out at 2.35 last night. Don't think I'll ever get used to getting woken up like that lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ginny I bought one too but it's so hard to use. I just leave it sitting in a drawer lol.


Ickle that must be a relief ;)

Be prepared for the drs to deny a link. They don't seem to connect the 2 in the uk and even my Rheummy says it's not an issue. I don't believe him though.

Omg O pains for last few days. I think clomid is still in my system. Bding has been awesome. Dh even instigated last night and it wasn't me saying oh I'm Oing soon etc. Woop!


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and if it is arthritis it will flare and be ok flare and be ok so keep notes of when sore or not. They say to be RA it has to be symmetrical like one sore then the other but mine doesn't follow that pattern at all


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with your appointment Ickle. When is it? I'm really sorry I know you have said and I should know, but all I can remember is July.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks for that Dani. Glad I've got you to give me advice :)


----------



## ickle pand

It's on Tuesday Mrs Mig at 2.30.


----------



## Dani Rose

I only know my own experience but here any time you need me xxx good luck at app :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Emum

Haven't been around much last few days due to visiting relatives, but good luck on Tuesday ickle. Hope it goes well. He's going to be impressed by your awesome weight loss at least!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Emum xx


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you O soon Dani!! Sex on the spur of the moment is the best especially when initiated by OH!!


----------



## Dani Rose

It sure is! Especially as I was getting really down about me being the only one interested anymore and not just for ttc purposes. Made my day :) lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi eveyone,

I am the same as mrsmig, I pop on here everyday to catch up and follow everyone.

Mas - sorry for the bfn, that shadow lines are killers, still keeping it all crossed for you though.

ickle - can't wait till the FS sees you on Tuesday with you amazing weight loss. I am glad your shoulder is feeling a bit better and that OH didn't get sent away for a few days, that means he will be here for your appointment and for ov!

emum- hope you are having a fab weekend visiting.

Dani - yay for OH initiated bd! I was following the goings on and am right behind you. I also get very annoyed the text speak on some posts.

I haven't see Kelly about, is she away?

Hi faye - hope AF starts soon :hugs:

Chele - bet you are glad to be home, I love visiting but also love that first night back in my own bed!

Hi ummi, ginny, kristina, loz (hope you are well!!) and any one else I have missed.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 
Ickle: will be thinking about you on tuesday!

My phone's screen just broke, so cant write much atm. Will try to keep up with the thread, but cant write much until it's repaired. Maybe i will O in the meantime and I'll be able to post some good news (pma all the way!!)

Hope you're all ok!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

:flower: Still lurking here!

Its a shame there are bad vibes flying about again lately, I don't like to see you all upset! I'm not taking sides, but the lady in question has had 6 losses- I am not surprised she is on the defensive alot! Of course thats no excuse to be insensitive, but does explain a few things. :hugs:

I don't know how you all keep track of which threads you post in! I only post in here and the pregnancy thread I made regularly, the rest of my posts are random responses to threads in the 3 tri's!

I was mopping the wall in the bathroom at 1 am on friday night. :blush: nesting is weird!

Ickle I hope you have your question list ready and in your handbag for that appointment! :hugs:


----------



## Emum

I only really read this one Lozdi unless someone draws my attention to something in another thread or very very occasionally a title on a thread in this section will catch my attention and I'll dip in if I have time to spare.


----------



## ickle pand

Loz I go to the user CP which has a list of your subscribed threads then click the arrow to the left of the thread title and that takes you to the last unread post :)

30 weeks already! Time has flown by. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Lozdi

I find that any thread I have posted on, even if its just one post, hangs around in my CP so I just go straight to ttc after a loss and find this one on the first page- although I couldn't see it a minute ago and had a panic! A more careful look revealed it! 

I am so sleepy right now. Fighting it for a bit, because if I go to bed at 9pm I'll be awake again by 3 am :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know what you mean Loz, but there are also ladies like Lee and Amos who some of you may have come across who have had 10 losses, and still no rainbow baby yet still manage to be hugely supportive to other people. But of course I sympathise for all her losses. If I had had 6 I would probably be very bitter indeed. 
Well Mark is on his way home from completing the National 3 peaks, well done him. And well done me for being a single parent for 3 days! Honestly I don't know how they do it.


----------



## ginny83

I got a smiley face today on my OPKdigi - first time using them yay! (I actually wasted 2 sticks because I kept inserting the stick at the wrong time.

The funny thing is, I did a IC OPK and while it's very close to a positive I would have thought it was negative!

So, do you think it's worth to keep doing the OPKs until they're negative again?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not an OPK expert but if I was you I think I'd just keep DTD until my temps confirmed ov now. Maybe some of the other ladies will have better advice though. Good luck with the mating season lol!


----------



## Emum

No point at all in keeping testing once you get a smiley. It gives you no usable information of any kind. Ovulation is not linked in any way to when the LH surge ends. You could ovulate while you still have LH on your system or after it has all gone. All the LH does is tell your ovaries to release the egg and it does that between 12 and 36 hours after the surge starts usually but it can take up to 72 hours sometimes.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for smiley opk face. I loved seeing them. I only did my digitals once I got -ve on the ic opks although I did get smileys just as my ic opk line started to fade. So maybe you had you peak surge, but as emum says no need to keep testing, although tbh I did continue using my ic opks to see the line fade. Keep dtd the today and the next couple of days.

loz - I would just unsubscribe from the random threads I replied to once and keep my user cp nice and neat. Can't believe you are 30 weeks wow, not long now!


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh, whats the national 3 peaks? It sounds exhausting!

Pink I am disorganized it never even occurred to me to do that! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

24 hours to go. Feeling a bit nervous but I think I'm prepared. I've printed everything out (research papers, weight loss spreadsheet, details of my cycles since the last appointment), re-written my notes, although I want to do them again because I ended up writing sentences rather than bullet points. Have I missed anything obvious?

Oh and DH is officially off of standby now :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay for being off standby, yay for the smiley face, and Ickle you sound as ready as you will ever be! 
Loz, national 3 peaks is the challenge of climbing the 3 highest mountains in the country - Ben Nevis up in Scotland, Scafell Pike in the lakes, and Snowdon in north Wales - all in 24 hours! So Mark has had 3 hours sleep since Friday morning so he is quite crabby. I'm not feeling a great deal better myself, and a little miffed as I told him my mum and I were planning a shopping day a week on Saturday for my birthday (I haven't spent a day out on my own without Edie unless I have been at work for a year) and he looked a bit miffed as he wanted to go out for a run that day.


----------



## Mas1118

Yay for smiley faces! Get busy dtd and don't worry about poas for at least 8 or 9 days! :dust: to you and anyone else Oing! We really need some good news soon fom one of us ladies to get the BFP ball rolling. I had another BFN again today and I'm out of tests. So today after work I am gonna get some. I go for a beta on thursday.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for your beta Mas!


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with the Beta Mas :)

Sounds like you're super prepared Ickle :thumbup:

When I first starting going out with DF, I agreed to do the Yorkshire 3 peaks with him. I think I was just trying to impress him :haha:

I could not imagine doing the National 3 peaks, although I do have a couple of friends that have.


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck Ickle!! Away to read back!

Where the F is my O?!? DH fell asleep on me last night, SO not happy!


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck today ickle. You are very well prepared so hope you get all the answers you need. Look forward to hearing about your visit and FS reaction to the new you!

mrsmig/Ginny. I have done the yorkshire 3 peaks a few times and done the 3 national peaks (although not all on one day for those). It took us 10 hours to do Ben Nevis and I literally fell out of bed the next morning as my legs stopped working!! So well done to Mark doing all 3 in one day.

Good luck with the beta Mas, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M I agree she has every right to feel upset but in my eyes all the more reason to support others in the same boat and not rub being pg in our face every single day and then "accidently" post a video of a growing fetus on the page, if she had sounded a tiny bit sorry about it fair enough but it wasn't me in the wrong one bit. All she had to say was sorry. I would have been mortified if I had done that by accident on a TTAL thread and wouldn't have stopped saying sorry. Regardless of the amount of losses. 1 loss is enough to feel total crap! I have had 3 and don't use that to be rude/mean to people.

I get what you are saying but she isn't a very nice person 6 losses or not. Just my take on it and not meaning to have a go at all. She hasn't come back since anyway which I am glad about ;)


----------



## Emum

Good luck with FS today ickle. Look forward to hearing what your plan of action is going to be whenever you feel like sharing that.

I think I either didn't ovulate this month, or missed my surge :(. I've tested every day from Cd8, except for CD9 when I forgot with no smiley and yesterday I thought my CM had gone back to sticky after a few days of stretchy. Unfortunately due to a combination of OH being away and us both being poorly, we only managed to DTD on CD8 and again last night, so if I did ovulate around my normal time and just missed the surge then we are still out this month.

We were out last night at a work function, and one of his clients who is American so a bit more direct than most Brits asked me how many children I had now "as each time he sees me I have one more". The last time I saw him was exactly a year ago, a couple of weeks before we conceived, so I should indeed have had one more child to report :cry:


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Emum :( I know how you feel, I feel the same today. Think we missed it. I feel so mad/upset x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the support ladies :)

Got a random question. There's always a chance of getting a u/s at the FS. If it was s smear test, I wouldn't DTD the day before, but I'm due to ov tomorrow. Is it bad manners to the nurses if we DTD this morning? Surely they expect and encourage you too at the fertility clinic lol!


----------



## Emum

I think it will be ok ickle. Those same nurses will be used to putting women in stirrups and inseminating them via IUI, so it's not like they won't be used to it ;)

Besides IME even a dildocam smear is much less intimate than a smear, and they don't get their faces anywhere near the business end to do it. Any evidence of a morning BD would not be visible on the screen, and the probe is covered with a condom and lube anyway so won't be obvious on its surface either.


----------



## ickle pand

That's very true. I feel a bit better about it now :) Thanks


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes I agree with Emum. Ickle, good luck for today. Looking forward to hear how it goes. I hope you come out with a good plan feeling positive. 
Emum I'm bummed all round for you :-( reminders like that are always tough, and I'm sorry you may be out this month. 
I saw the girl who's baby was due at the same time as my last loss last week (does that make sense?) with her baby. I avoided her pretty much the whole way through my pregnancy and it's the first time I have seen her baby. I thought it might be hard as my baby would be the same age, and the first time I saw my friend with the baby the same age as my first loss would have been I found it tough but i coped ok. Obviously it's easier being pregnant but I'm still very, very cautious about this pregnancy. 
Pink well done on your 3 peak achievements! Mark did the Yorkshire 3 peaks last year. The closest I've come is walking down Snowdon a couple of years ago. We got the train up to the top but we had a 13 year old Joe and a 7 month old Edie with us so walking down it was enough! I'd love to do a proper climb though. They are talking about doing the Lyke Wake Walk next year so depending on how breast feeding and weaning Migglet goes I might join them. 
And Dani, I agree. I wasn't defending what she did.


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: Emum

I'm sometimes have little reminders like that too. Like I've started looking at what to buy DS for Christmas (there are toy sales on at the moment here) and I was thinking I should have had 2 children at Christmas this year. Then I feel guilty because I obviously love DS so much.

I'm also a bit superstitious so another thing I've got stuck in my head is, I was 26 when I fell pg with DS, then 27 when I had him. So I want to be pregnant again when I'm 28 (which I am now) and 29 when I have the next baby (this is still achievable until the end of September!). I feel like almost this is like a good luck pattern or something.... :shrug:


Oh, I also did another OPK today - just felt like it. The IC was very dark positive this time and I got another smiley face. I realise it doesn't always mean anything, but just felt like seeing it.


----------



## ginny83

Oh good luck Ickle too!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yay for being off standby, yay for the smiley face, and Ickle you sound as ready as you will ever be!
> Loz, national 3 peaks is the challenge of climbing the 3 highest mountains in the country - Ben Nevis up in Scotland, Scafell Pike in the lakes, and Snowdon in north Wales - all in 24 hours! So Mark has had 3 hours sleep since Friday morning so he is quite crabby. I'm not feeling a great deal better myself, and a little miffed as I told him my mum and I were planning a shopping day a week on Saturday for my birthday (I haven't spent a day out on my own without Edie unless I have been at work for a year) and he looked a bit miffed as he wanted to go out for a run that day.

Oh blimey! Exhausting! :headspin:


----------



## ickle pand

I've just copied this from my journal since its a bit of a novel lol!

Well the good news is that we're officially on the IVF list now and it's been backdated to March last year. The bad news is that the waiting list is 3 years long now so we'll have to wait until March 2014 unless we self-fund. I'm a bit disappointed but there's nothing we can do about it so we're not dwelling on it. 

I'm getting progesterone levels checked this cycle to confirm ov and I got a u/s today. Got a lovely big follie waiting to pop (roughly 23mm) and my lining is nice and thick so I'm happy about that. 

He said clomid wasn't worthwhile since I'm likely ovulating. And my thyroid was checked when I first went to the clinic he said it was normal and I think it was 12 if I was looking at the right result upside down. 

I asked about metformin but he didn't think it was appropriate for me and aspirin he said that it's recommended for women with known problems after a BFP and wouldn't cause any problems but he's not sure if it'd have any benefit. Same with accupuncture. 

He was very impressed with my weight loss and even asked my advice about how to sell it to other women who were struggling with their weight. 

So all in all it was a positive appointment. We're considering trying a duo fertility monitor in the meantime but it's a lot of money.


----------



## kristina1291

:( i feel like such a failure! i dont understand.its been two months since my m/c...somedays i feel ok n others i feel horrible. i try n talk to my bf but he doesnt really understand. :( i feel so empty inside :(


----------



## Stacdaz

Been tryin to get over my 3rd miscarriage but I'm a bit shocked at the moment 2 weeks after I started to miscarry ( 12th June I started to miscarry at 7 weeks) I began having pregnancy symptoms and I thought I was losing the plot and I convinced myself that I was imagining it but Ive still had that nagging feeling and I just knew something was going on I am sleeping soo much which is so not like me! Anyways I went shopping today so I thought I'd get a pregnancy test even though af is not due for another week I just had to get one! I went to semichem to get a cheapie cuz I said its to early anyways but what the hell! So I bought one it's called prodictor read the leaflet and notice that it's a very low mui so I said if there's anything there it will pick it up! Got home done it longest 5 minutes of my life but I had prepared myself for a bfn as it seemed that after I had the last 2 miscarriages it took me 3 months to get pregnant again! I had a glance at it after 5 mins and I couldn't believe my eyes there was my BFP! Now have to go to the doctors in the next few days who will schedule a scan for 7 weeks to make sure everything is ok! I'm trying not to get to excited as iv been at this point to many times and it led to disappointment! so ladies if it doesn't happen straight away don't give up as it took me 3 months after my first 2 miscarriages!xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Kristina you're not a failure, you're completely normal. It took me months until I got over my loss as much as I ever will. I think it took until the due date was passed. Don't be so hard on yourself. If someone had lost a parent, you wouldn't expect them to be over it in 2 months. 

Stacdaz - I don't want to rain on your parade but did you ever get a negative test after you miscarried? There is a chance you could have retained products which are still producing HCG. I really hope there is a little bean growing well in there though. Keep us posted.


----------



## Stacdaz

ickle pand said:


> Kristina you're not a failure, you're completely normal. It took me months until I got over my loss as much as I ever will. I think it took until the due date was passed. Don't be so hard on yourself. If someone had lost a parent, you wouldn't expect them to be over it in 2 months.
> 
> Stacdaz - I don't want to rain on your parade but did you ever get a negative test after you miscarried? There is a chance you could have retained products which are still producing HCG. I really hope there is a little bean growing well in there though. Keep us posted.


Yes I got a negative! I was sent to the epu for a scan the day after I started bleeding and my womb was empty they done a pregnancy test and confirmed that I was not pregnant anymore x


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news then!


----------



## kristina1291

same for me..two days after my womb was empty besides blood. im trying so hard to be ok inside..looking at my tracking of bding.i noticed that we dont really do alot my week of ovulation...like everytime we bd 3 days b4 but never closer..its kinda been like that since we got together.never noticed it tho.im hoping thats the prob.i should ovulate around the 17th.so im gonna try n do it like everyday til then starting today..maybe that would help??


----------



## pinksmarties

Kristina - 2 months is not a long time and it is entirely normal to have good days and bad days. It was not just the physical loss but the loss of what 'could have been' that took me a long time to come to terms with. Don't be too hard on yourself, be gentle to yourself on your bad days, come on here to speak about it. That is what this is for and I'd have been lost without this group and my lovely friends on here. :hugs:


----------



## kristina1291

pinksmarties said:


> Kristina - 2 months is not a long time and it is entirely normal to have good days and bad days. It was not just the physical loss but the loss of what 'could have been' that took me a long time to come to terms with. Don't be too hard on yourself, be gentle to yourself on your bad days, come on here to speak about it. That is what this is for and I'd have been lost without this group and my lovely friends on here. :hugs:

thank u so much.how long did it take between to get ur bfp?

i cried last night til i fell asleep.idk why these days have been tougher


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kristina, like Pink says give yourself chance to grieve. It's a long process. I was exactly the same. 
Ickle, just going to reply to your post in your journal.


----------



## starryeye31

We have been trying since our loss 9 months ago with a short break not even 2 months and we are still not pregnant yet :(


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: Kristina, Im sorry you are feeling so down. I have those days too, where I feel like its never going to happen and that I would of been this many weeks along, but I know that it is not helpful to think like that so I try and look to the future. Im sure there is a BFP out there for all of us and a forever baby to go with it.

I had a bad day on Sunday and OH asked why I was so cranky and I couldn't explain exactly why, just that I was worried that this month wasn't going to work. I told him to just let me be sad for a bit.


----------



## Mas1118

I have to change my ticker!


----------



## ginny83

Ickle - Sounds like your FS was super impressed with your weight loss! Sucks that it's a 3 year wait, but like you say you've already done 16 months of it and also you were thinking about delaying it - so at least now the decision has been made for you. Hope you're feeling OK about it all :hugs:

Mas - what do you have to update? Do you have some good news to share? :) Hope so!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mas - do you have some news???


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Starry eye - hi. Sorry you are here. It really is a horrible journey.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies. 
A quickie from
My broken phone. 
Ickle: glad for ur appt. think positive: at least you dont have ro worry about delaying ivf, and that will give you more time to try in your own. But your appt seems very encouraging to me (and waw! For the weight loss!)

Hi to our new ladies. Sorry for your losses. 
Comgrats for the bfp too. 

Hugs to everyone, miss you all already! Hope we'll get plent of bfp soon!

Afm: did cupping therapy on monday. Just need to wait and see what it does. It felt so relaxing! Waw! I hope I have my bfp
Before but if i dont, i cant wait for the next one! (once a month). 
Actually I got dooted crosshairs today. Dont know if i can trust it or not. Didnt get any +ve opk. I may have missed the surge. Will test again today. Really hope i'm in the tww.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Actually just +ve opk today, so ff took my crosshairs away. But it makes sense, ewcm and everything. Hope I'll get real crosshairs in a few days.


----------



## ickle pand

Get BDing Ummi! Looks like we'll be in the 2WW together. My chart is rubbish this month because I haven't temped. I'll just go by either my CBFM or by the progesterone level results. 

I'm feeling a bit down today about yesterdays appointment. It's started to sink in just how long we'll have been trying by the time we start IVF (6.5 years). I've sent in a request form to find out if we're suitable for it or not and if so then we'll look into it more and decide if we want to spend the money or not.


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: 

I wish I knew what to say. The only thing I can think of is that you have gotten a BFP before, so it's totally realistic to think that you'll have another soon x


----------



## Mas1118

Ickle-im sorry you are feeling down. It seems like a long time but you can TTC that whole time and hope that it happens naturally and if it doesn't then the IVF is there waiting for you. Time flys by - that is something I have found with this ttc journey. We initially started trying when our ds was 18 months old and we then we stopped for 2 or 3 yrs because of some relationship difficulties - then I went off BC in april 2008 and we have been trying ever since with nothing - not even a hint of a BFP until may of this year when it was positive for 5 whole days (I was ecstatic) and sometimes when I think of all the months and yrs I despair about the time that has passed but then I look to the next cycle and I hope. So just try to hold onto that hope. You are doing so much that is right with the healthy choices and weightloss that I think you will get you BFP before the IVF date even gets close. I hope I am helping a little.
I got another BFN this morning and the only symptom I have that isn't from the progesterone supps is a horrible metallic taste in my mouth since yesterday. Yuck!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Mas. I know it's not that long really, it's just feels like everytime we overcome a hurdle, another one springs up in it's place. I'd sort of thought of IVF as my reward for losing all this weight, so that's sort of taken the shine off it slightly. 

Just had a look at your chart. Looks good so far. Hopefully you'll get a lovely line soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*hugs* ickle. I totally agree with mas. Your reward may or may not be ivf, but it will be your rainbow baby sooner or later. 
I hope we'll be in the tww together and we'll have these sticky bfp!!
For me it's a special time, as it is going to be ramadan in a few days, it is a blessed month for us so it would be great if i have a bfp then. And also on the 16th it's foung to be 2 yrs since my mum passed away, so yes a bfp would be than welcome this month. 

Mas: will be thinking about you too. So hoping we'll have other bfps onthis thread!!

xxx


----------



## Emum

I'm pretty sure I'm in the 2ww now as well. Does it count as the 2ww though if you have no chance of having conceived that month?

Boobs are sore and I am ridiculously hungry which are definite premenstrual signs for me. And CM is definitely creamy not egg white. I wonder whether AF will come a bit early this month if it was anovulatory? In a way that would work well for us if it did, as my next one is due on the first week of our holiday next month, so it would be great to shift everything forward by one week.


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you O soon ummi and get your BFP soon!


----------



## mohini12

ickle-i am so sorry that you are feeling low.
hi everyone else
Af showed me today on cd34.i was expecting that i could be pregnant this time Af late.but no luck this time too.


----------



## horseypants

Hey everyone. On my phone so rather than respond to each person, hugs all around. Especially Ickle though. Don't let the shine be gone! Ur amazing and will get ur reward even if it's not the one u expected. 

Me, a lil bummed cause I expected a temp shift up and it's stayed the same. I hope it's coming tomorrow and this cycle had an eggie.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies wow i missed soooo much been reading back moved house now and internet put back on today hope your all ok reading back now


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Kelly! Good to see you back, glad you got moved ok. That's a fine looking chap in your profile picture. 
Mohini, sorry AF showed up. 
Ickle I wish I knew what to say. The others have said everything I could think of. I don't think it's going to come to ivf but if it does 16 months is no time at all. It's ten months since I started posting on B&B, and it's flown.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling much happier now after the counselling session and weigh in. I've lost 5lbs this week and I'm down below the next stone. 3lbs and I'll no longer be obese :)

DH and I have decided that we can afford the duo fertility monitor and they've told me I'm suitable for it, so I'm going to order it tonight I think. I phoned my mum to tell her about my weight and she has offered to give us some money towards it to which is very sweet of her. She said it's up to me if I use it for the monitor or clothes. I hope I'm as supportive to my kids as she has been to me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle that's AWESOME!! 5lb is brilliant well done! What is the duo monitor?


----------



## Emum

I've heard bad reports about the duo monitor ickle. Might be worth googling for reviews. What I've heard is that they are not responsive to the data being sent quickly enough, so you can miss being notified of impending ovulation because they've taken 2 or 3 days to analyse your data. There was also a thread on another board where two girls used it correctly for a year without a BFP but they didn't refund the money as promised.


----------



## ickle pand

Its a monitor you wear constantly that measures you temp something stupid like 20,000 times a day, so it's more accurate than temping with a therm. You get a years support from their advisors too. It's expensive (£495) but if you don't get pregnant within the 12 months and you've followed their guidelines, then you get your money back. So we've nothing to lose really. 

https://www.duofertility.com/


----------



## ickle pand

Ok Emum. I'll have a google and see what I find before I commit to buying it.


----------



## kelly1973

well done ickle thats brilliant bless your mum she sounds fab


----------



## horseypants

ickle, super proud of you. i cant say it enough


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow well done ickle that is amazing! I have no idea about the monitor but it was lovely of your mum to offer to help.

Kelly - welcome back, I was wondering where you had got too. I hope you get settled quickly.

Kristina - hope you are feeling a little better to day :hugs:

mas - sorry for the bfn, when do you get your beta results in.

ummi - I hope you don't mind me asking, just being curious. Do you still fast on Ramadan if you are pg? I hope a bfp this months make the anniversary of you mums passing a bit easier to go through.

emum - Is it a definite out this month? It would be good timing for next month though as I think being relaxed on holiday can only be a good thing.

mohini - :hugs: for delayed AF getting your hopes up. It hasn't been easy especially with your sister. I hope she is okay too.

Hi to everyone!

afm - some of you know the results but I had my 20 week scan today. All is looking well, nothing obviouls noted but the Dr doing the scan. Maybe you can guess by change in colour of my ticker what we are having.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: so proud of your weight loss!! And your mum
Sounds wonderful! Take good care of her! She'll be so thrilled when you'll give her a grandchild, I'm sure!

Kelly: so good to see you! We missed you on here! How are you doing?

Horseypants: hope this temp shift will come soon. We may might be in the tww together with ickle hopefully! We need buddies!

Pink: I dont mind you asking. When pg or breastfeeding, tje rule is that if you are afraid to harm yourself or the baby by fasting, then you dont. (also if a doctor says that you shouldnt). Personnally I didnt when i was pg with ds1, even though it was winter, but i was something like 7 months pg at the time!! And dor ds2, I got pg just after ramadan (but realised it only 2 months later lol), and the didnt fast the next year because i was exclusively breastfeeding. And then we have to make them up when we can (ie: not pg or bf, and if we cant because of another pregnancy, then we need to feed the poor). But I knew someone who did fast while pg though. 
Atm, I'm planning my ramadan as normal, and then I'll see in fonction of the hpt or af coming!

Congrats on lil banana boy ;-) glad all is going well. That must be such a relief for you. Enjoy your pregnancy ;-)


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry wasn't on yesterday. Dh and I had a huge ttc fight to the point it was off. Long story.

Ive read back a bit. Ickle try not to be discouraged. The more weight you lose the higher your chances naturally probably get. I'm crossing everything and you are doing everything right!

Kristina I feel like that a lot too. It sucks but it's normal. Ttc can take up to a year for a normal healthy couple so just try and rem that! 

Pink yay for a boy. My son is pure lovely! Ul love it!! 

Will catch uP with everyone tomo xxx


----------



## ginny83

Well I'm pretty sure I'm 1DPO - yay!

Didn't get to dtd last night, DF was pretty tired from playing football and then DS woke up and ended up in our bed - killed off any chance of anything happening.

I'm really hoping we've done enough. If I did O yesterday we ended up doing it on -1, -2 and the very early hours of -3 (so not sure if that day really counts). Hopefully we'll do it tonight too, so that'll be +1 too.


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great Ginny! Yay for O

Pink - congrats on your scan going well, and a boy is wonderful news!!

Hope everything is ok Dani.

I go for my beta tomorrow but I won't know til the next day my results. I thought I saw a shadow of something on the test I took this afternoon but it is prob wishful thinking on my part. I still have the weird taste in my mouth and a lot of stuff tastes off too - like my ice tea tasted like baking soda - yuck. I am not looking into it too much as my boobs don't seem to hurt as much tonight.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: sorry you had a fight. Hope you made up and you're ok. 

Ginny: yay for O! Me too, I thought I'd Oed yesterday, and ds1 woke up screaming for his dad, I think he had a nightmare, but when I went in the room he was still fast asleep, but that woke ds2 who certainely didnt want to go back to sleep on his own, so he too ended in our bed!!! Lil! So BDing was off yesterday too!!! And to my disapointment, temp took a plunge this morning! Arghh!
Hope you caught thar eggie, dont let it escape!

Mas: i'm so hopeful for you!!! Wish you the best!!


----------



## kristina1291

so im on cd 10..think im ovulating....had some stringy discharge n slight cramps...just thought it was too early!


----------



## ginny83

Kristina, my EWCM this cycle also started on CD10, but it was at it's peak on CD13 &14.

Do you chart? Even if you don't temp fertility friend is quite a good way at tracking your CM, that way you can see if there's any pattern to it.


----------



## kelly1973

im good ummi thanks for asking xx congrats pink fab news is anyone due to test?


----------



## kristina1291

talked with the bf.gonna bd for the next at least 5 days in a row to better our chances.lol currently laying with my legs in te air lol


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone. How are we all today? I'm tired because I kept waking up during the night having dirty dreams lol! I never have dirty dreams! 

I've been doing a bit more research into duofertility and I'm starting to wonder if it's any better than temping myself. I've read about someone who had problems getting their refund after a year of using it without getting pregnant. Of course it could be that they didn't follow all the guidelines 100%, you only have their word to go on, but it makes me a bit cautious. I'd think though, that if it was me, I would've gone to the small claims court to get my money back. I think I'll research it more over the weekend before I decide.


----------



## Mas1118

I'm so nervous about my beta, just worried its not going to be what I want it to be. This is our last month for fertility treatments for the summer and then we will have to just coast for a bit. I figured we have spent about 10000.00 dollars since we started treatments and if we do IVF in the fall then it will be another 8 to 10 thousand. I just thought we would have another baby or two by now. I know its best to stay positive but I'm so worried. Mouth still tastes funny but my boobs are really not very sore now just a bit. I had some bad tummy pains last night - not like AF cramps but sharp pains in the centre of my lower tummy-not sure what that's about. Anyway, wish me luck ladies, I will go after work or on my lunch then I have to wait til tomorrow! All this waiting is hard but if I get a good answer it will all be worth it. Sorry for the rant ladies. I hope everyone is well, and I'm glad to hear that the tww wait is on for some! Oh and dirty dreams are the best ickle!


----------



## ickle pand

I hope this is your cycle Mas :) Have you peed on any more sticks?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I guess since I'm still reading this every day, I better just start posting in here again.  I missed you ladies!

Mas - Fingers crossed on the beta! Your chart looks amazing.

Ginny - Your chart is looking good too. I'll bet that you are probably around 2 dpo as well. Yay!

Ummi - Ugh! So frustrating.... :( I hope O comes soon for you (and that you have a good bd schedule to go with it!)

Ickle - I meant to ask this in your journal, but what is the duofert monitor supposed to do differently then the CBFM?

Kristina - Yay for lots of bding! :D 

AFM, I'm getting ready for my RE appointment on Tuesday. I've now got all my records scanned into my computer, so I can just print off copies at need. And I've taken pics of all the facts on my supplements/vitamins bottles so I have the exact dosages etc. I'm making sure that I have all of the questions that I want to ask written down, and I'm also noting any additional testing that I would like to have done. 

Hi also to Emum, MrsM, Loz, and all the other people that my brain is going blank on atm.


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like you're well prepared dodger. I felt much better going intou our appointment with everything organised.

The duofertility monitor has a sensor that you stick to the skin under your arm in the bra area that measures your temperature 20,000 times a day, so it supposedly is more accurate than normal temping and you don't have to wake up to take it. You upload your information into a reader and there's a site that charts it all. You get fertility specialists analysing it for you too. It's expensive at £500 ($770) but if you're not pregnant within 12 months and you follow their guidelines then you get your money back. 

I've been trying to find reviews of it but it's hard because they only put positive ones on their site and they don't really sell it anywhere else and I have found a couple of threads where people have had trouble getting their money back but the main thread doesn't really give many details and others they did break the guidelines even if it was only a tiny bit. You're supposed to upload your data at least every 7 days but one woman left it 8 between hers once so they didn't give her her money back, which is harsh but it's in fine print. You do get 2 "holidays" too in case your DH is away from home during your fertile time etc (they want you to DTD at least twice in the 6 fertile days) so I'm guessing she'd used them up for other things. 

My main concern is that it's not going to tell me anything that I don't already get from temping and using the CBFM. I don't want to end up having to use it for a year, as well as temping etc, just so I can get my money back at the end.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodge: missed you too!! :* welcome back. Hope you get all your answers!! 

Mas: I can understand how frustrating that must be. Try and stay positive. Hoping it's your bfp. *hugs*

afm: another +ve opk today (I know, I know, Emum ;-) just cant help it lol) at least this was really darker than the control line, so no mistake about it! And they may be the only positive tests I see this month (hopefully not), so I like doing them ^^ 

Ickle amd Dani: i had a look into cupping therapy for fertility purpose and reading through I noticed that it was really good for relieving the pain of arthritis in as few as 6 sessions. It may be worth a try if you have cupping therapist in your area. In my case it worked wonders as I had my first +ve opk 2 days later (did it on cd21, opk on cd23 and 24, when last 2 time I O'ed on cd 53 and 37, and i actually never had a shorter cycle than 48 days). It may be worth having a look. 

Hope you're all ok ladies!


----------



## Emum

Ickle, do you think you do have timing issues? My recollection is that you ate usually quite good about DTD several times when you are most fertile. In that kind of situation, I can't see how duofertility can help you much. It would be different of you had an OH who will only DTD once a week so timing is absolutely paramount or one who works away from home and needs a few days notice to get back. You already know from temping and your CBFM when you ovulate even if the exact CD is inconsistent month to month. 

My gut feel is that this is expensive and not really going to give you more info month by month than you already have. But I completely understand the urge to do something while you wait to climb to the top of the IVF list. Is clomid an option for you? Could you use the £500 to have it privately prescribed and have a monitored cycle maybe if the NHS won't offer this in the meantime?


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies been a while but I've been reading threads. Seems like we are all waiting again!! 
Ickle have you ever tried acupunture? I have been going for a month and I do think its helped me get a nice regular cycle this month and I O earlier than before mc. I think £500 is so much for a temping device dont be offended but like emum says im sure you already know more about your cycle than most women! But if the money is a gift then Im sure that it is a good investment.
Hi Ummi when do you begin Ramadan and what special precautions should you take if you do get your bfp during it? -I hope this is the cycle for your little sparkle- yeah on +opk gotta love it when they are nice and clear like that. 
Hi dodger welcome back :) 
Hi to everyone else hope we see some positive tests this month xxx


----------



## horseypants

:) i have timing issues - it looks like the last two cycles i might have bd-ed all the time *except when I should have :)

i got crosshairs today though, so i'm still pretty happy. i was fearing an anovulatory or never ending cycle as this is the first full one after my second loss.

i'm 50/50 on the fertility monitor question but it is super expensive. my landlord told me a long story last night about how even if you win a judgement at small claims court, the money is often a long time coming regardless. i have to go there to fight a rental car company for damage one of their drivers caused to my car recently. ...not looking forward to it. 

emum and others, woot. are we most likely 2 week waiting starting this weekend? :dance:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone,

Been a while since I posted but I do check on you all and you kept me going after my mc. To have contact with ladies who have had the same experience and understand is amazing.

Well another amazing thing just happened, I never had an Af after mc but i did have a some spotting so started using a clearblue fertility monitor. I took the spotting to be day one of AF and on day 6 when it asked for a stick I got a high, same day 7, same day 8, day 9 my peak with a little eggy and the same again today. I couldn't believe my luck!

This morning after I used the monitor I jumped in the shower and suddenly realised my boobs were sore and I wanted to be sick!

I didn't have any tests so went to work for the day and hubby picked some up.

Just got home, tested and OMG :bfp:

I can't believe it!


----------



## Emum

Congratulations


----------



## horseypants

congrats jayne :) amazing news


----------



## jaynehard74

Thank you :D just need it to stick, early days, can feel the panic setting in.


----------



## horseypants

deep breath and keep calm :) i can imagine... so i say distract yourself! lots of sticky vibes for ya.


----------



## jaynehard74

Can't even distract myself with a glass of wine! :winkwink:

Fortunately I will get an early scan that will help xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Merri: there's nothing special I should do. I either fast or not depending on whether I fear for the baby's safety or mine. At an early stage it doesnt affect the baby, it can affect the mother (morning sickness and all not helping, so it may be better to eat). But many women did fast in the early stages simply because they dis not know they were pg. If I get a bfp, i will probably not fast, I'm a bit worried because if the mc i had which was not even related to fasting. But I'll see how it goes. I'd like to takenit one step at a time, and see that bfp first!! It's starting in 10 days, so I should have my answer- good or bad- at the begining of it. 

Horsey: yay for crosshairs!! It seems there will be more tww buddies in here

Jayne: waw! So glad you had your bfp!! Congrats!


----------



## ickle pand

I've had a chat with DH about the monitor and we've decided there are just too many doubts about it for us to spend that amount of money. We spoke about the possibility of clomid/injectables and self-funding and we're going to find out more about it. I'm going to ask the nurse at the clinic on Saturday and see what she has to say and I've also sent a call request to our local BMI private hospital to find out more about it. 

No decisions made at the moment but thought we should have all of the facts.


----------



## Mas1118

When I did clomid and injectibles - my RE wrote me a prescription and I bought the meds on "IVFmeds.com" they are 70% cheaper this way! Instead of over 1000 dollars they were just over 300 dollars. Maybe ask your RE about it or get him to write you a prescription.


----------



## ickle pand

It's a bit confusing here. I've had treatment before on health insurance I had at a previous job but that all took place at a private hospital, that wasn't for fertility issues really though. I know that you can get self-funded IVF at the NHS clinic I go to, but I don't know if they'd see me as a private patient for just getting clomid. The local private hospital does prescribe clomid so that might be the easiest route. Life would be so much easier if I lived in a big city with a choice of hospitals lol! 

I'm also not sure if I'd just have to pay for the consultation to get the prescription or if I'd have to pay for the drugs themselves too as we get free prescriptions in Scotland. If any of the UK ladies know, I'd be grateful to find out. 

I just read that back and I don't even know if it makes sence lol!

I'll keep a note of that site though just incase that's going to be a cheaper option.


----------



## Emum

i would think you would need to pay a consultation fee and the cost of a private prescription ickle, unless your private consultant would write to your GP and ask him to do an NHS prescription. But clomid is not expensive, unlike a lot of fertility drugs. A three month supply will cost you around £30 perhaps a little more depending on which pharmacy you buy it from (they all charge slightly differently and its worth phoning around for quotes, but Asda pharmacies tend to be good for cheaper fertility drugs if there is one near you). In London, an initial consultation fee would cost between £200 and £250 but again it might be cheaper in Scotland or other parts of the country.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Emum. I've found an online pharmacy that dispenses private prescriptions that have clomid for £0.37 per tablet so I'm not worried about the cost of the drugs at all. I just need to find out the other costs so we can decide if it's affordable or not. I wonder if they'd push for more monitoring in the private sector? That's not necessarily a bad thing but something else to factor in the costs. 

Thanks again for pointing out those threads you'd seen about the duofertility monitor. I think I'd have gotten carried away and ordered it without doing enough research otherwise. I think I've come to terms with the fact we have to wait for IVF but I just feel like we have to do something more to help in the meantime.


----------



## Dani Rose

Jayne congrats hun :)

Ummi thanks I might just look into that, 2 birds with one stone!

DH and I fought all of Tuesday but now he says to still TTC, but only to please me so I feel a bit crappy about backing him into a corner. His brother was born at 23 weeks and has cerebral palsy, I think he is terrified this being our #3 like his little bro was means something will be wrong as that came up in conversation. His mum is very negative in life and DH can be and is getting more and more like her.
Anyway FF had me at 3dpo but stole my CHs today :( Anyone want to peek?

Ickle I know a site that sells legit Clomid - DS is evidence ;) £30 for about 6 months supply x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that Dani. Can you pm me the name please? Did you get that through prescription?


----------



## Dani Rose

Will do now x


----------



## Mas1118

I had a bit of temp drop today:( but my temp is up now ( I don't think daytime temps matter though) I didn't have a good sleep though and I was up earlier than usual so I adjusted it. Not sure what to think. I bought a frer last night but didn't want to waste it this morning after the temp drop so I got another BFN on my dollar store cheapie. I don't even want to call the clinic today and find out the bad news:cry:

This month I am going to try cassava - it is supposed to make you superovulate just like clomid but without side effects, I am going to call the healthfood store today and see if they carry it I if not I will have to order it. Ickle - maybe look it up, it could be something helpful for you too.


----------



## ickle pand

I'll google that mas. I've tried agnus castus and soy before (not together though) so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: pm me if you have any questions. Hope your dh will have a more positive attitude towards thenwhole ttc thing and that a sticky healthy bfp will prove him
Wrong. *Lots of hugs*. 

ickle I'd do the same: go private and see what I can do in the mean time improve your fertility. I sincerely hope that those month waiting will give the opportunity to comceive in your own. 

Mas: *hugs* i hope that your cheapies are just not working properly
And you'll have a good news for tomorrow. As i said a few
Weeks, one of the ladies on another board got pregnant (maybe 3-4 weeks ago), using the same injections. I dont know after how many cycles though. Will ask her. Then her hpt was very faint, she had her bfp with the blood test. Even the doubling of the numbers was starting really slow, so she got worried but it turned out to be fine.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just pinned my cycle in the chart overlay. I think O is for today or tomorrow. 
What do you think ladies?


----------



## ickle pand

Tbh you temps before ov don't really tell you anything Ummi. It does look similar though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ok. Thanks anyway for having a look. I noticed the last 2 cycle were almost exactly the same, so I thought i might get some clues there! But anyway, I'll have my answer in a few days.


----------



## Mas1118

BFN for the beta - was less than 2. I feel really lousy right now and I don't even know what to do next except mope for a bit. I'm tired of hoping every single month and then have just a total let down. I'm sorry, I just feel like shit right now.


----------



## horseypants

mas, im so sorry <3 hang in there. if you wanna complain some though, i'm listening!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: so sorry *hugs*. Just like horsey said, feel free to ramt complain and scream in here. We're all in this together. Have a good cry if you need to.


----------



## Mas1118

I keep hoping it was too early and I am a late inplanter but I think I am just kidding myself. I feel like I am broken and I just don't know how to fix myself. I have tried and tried and tried and researched and followed dr.'s orders and obsessed. I quit smoking over a yr ago, drink minimally, eat healthy, stay active, get lots of sleep, take a mountain of supplements, stop coffee in the two and I even gained 20 stupid pounds (because they told me too) and I am still broken! This sucks so bad its not even funny - just sad. I think this month the fertility clinic screwed me too! They got me to start the progesterone too early and stupidly I did so it delayed ovulation and we stopped doing it the day before I O'd plus the progesterone makes it harder for the sperm to get to the egg - it creates a bad environment for them. So I spent 6 or 700 bucks for OH's sperm to get shut down! I just couldn't figure out why I had all the pain that Friday night - it never even occurred to me it was me Oing - a full 84 hrs past my trigger! Im just bitter right now. Sorry ladies. I know you guys have your own dilemmas but thanks for being here and listening. Now I just want AF so I can get on with it - this cycle has been long enough!


----------



## horseypants

yikes, i didnt realise progesterone is so expensive and tricky. i was thinking of trying that next. you've certainly been doing your part mas. it's a matter of time before the karmic stars align :) c imma fortune teller (j/k, but i think im right!)


----------



## Mas1118

The progesterone wasn't too bad - about 35 bucks for 1 weeks worth. It was the clomid (80 bucks) and injections (300 + 350 + 100) Oh crap it was 800+ :( no wonder I am absolutely broke! I got my HMG injections online for 300.00 - 12 vials (the nurse told me 12 vials would be enough for a cycle) but I ran out so I had to buy more full price! 420.00 for 6 more vials! then 100.00 for HCG shot to trigger.

IVF will be about 7 to 10 thousand though! Im so afraid to spend that much more with the bad luck I have had so far - I feel that it is hopeless sometimes. Im a little negative right now as you can tell.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mas - I so totally know the feeling of being broken. I'm so sorry you had such a frustrating cycle this month. *hugs* I'm still holding out hope that something amazing could happen for you this month. *hugs*


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: i know atm there is nothing we can say that will make you feel better. But when ttc and especially after a loss, we need, we have to hold on to that hope. (and my opinion, for what it's worth, the medical system is so unfair on the other side of the pond :( Must not be easy all the time.) *hugs*
If I were you, today I'd take my son somewhere nice that we both like and spoil him (and yourself too) and enjoy the day ahead! Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## ginny83

Mas - :hugs: It's OK to be negative sometimes I think. I bet we've all felt how you're feeling right now at one point or another. Let it all out and maybe you'll feel a bit better tomorrow x


----------



## kelly1973

mas so sorry you are so sad big cyber hugs to you i agree with ummi spoil yourself xx

Ladies i have a question is there a best time around my cycle to make appointment with my doctors im 7 dpo at the min is it best to go when af is here i want to get tests done regarding ov is there anything else i should be asking them?
also cause ive moved i really should join a new docs but found a lovely doc that i found easy to talk to thats way way away where i used to live i havent told them ive moved yet should i go back there, or just join the new one what would you ladies do? xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't know about the ovulation thing hun but if you want to stay at your other doctors I don't see why you can't. We moved from near our doctors to about 2 miles away and stayed with them ... we've now moved another further 5 miles away and are still with them as they are great x


----------



## dodgercpkl

7dpo is usually when they want to test progesterone levels and confirm ovulation. Well I think 6-8dpo is typically fine... if you have a typically longer then 'normal' luteal phase, then you could go later, what they want is for you to come in during the middle of your luteal phase. 

AFM, yesterday was definitely Friday the 13th as it started out with a 4 hour unplanned power outage... then had a 10 minute one around noon and ANOTHER 1-2 hour long one around 8pm!! Good thing we have candles handy and an old camping lantern.... lol

It's looking like my bottom line temps are climbing up a bit more, so it will be interesting to see what ovulation looks like this month and whether it will happen earlier then last month or not. I'd guess maybe earlier since my cycles seem to be getting more and more "normal", but only time will tell on that. 

Just 3 more days until the RE appointment!! I have a huge list of questions to ask and testing that I'm going to be asking about and/or pushing for. I'm hoping that this RE continues my streak of good Dr's.


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Ladies for all your kind words, I know I have to keep hoping and stay positive - it is hard sometimes as you all know. My temp went up a bit today, and I didn't even take the progesterone last night because I am waiting for af. I am crampy though today and my boobs don't hurt so I figure she is flying in soon. I'm a little better today. My OH is very helpful - he get disappointed too but he hates to see me when Im gutted like this, he tries to talk me up and says he will try anything, its more me that is reluctant to go further. He thinks we should go to a traditional chinese practitioner so I think we may try that. My Parents and my brother and sisters are great too and they try to keep my spirits up. My mom offered me money yesterday if I wanted to do fertility treatments this month. I am going to wait until after the summer for anything drastic though. We have holidays coming soon so I am just going to enjoy them with my family and spend lots of time with my DS - who btw is also super supportive, lol. Anyway Ladies, thanks again, your support is wonderful and I hope you all have a lovely weekend.
It would be great to see some of you get some good news soon as that always gives me hope too.


----------



## ickle pand

Glad you're feeling a bit better Mas. I know how hard TTC can be. 

Kelly I agree with Dodger. 7DPO is when they usually want to test your progesterone levels. They slowly rise after ovulation and peak at 7DPO and that's what they test for. If you're happy with the doctor you're at, then stay there. As long as it's in the same trust area then there shouldn't be any problems. All of my specialist appointments are in NHS Grampian hospitals but my GP is NHS Tayside so it can be a bit tricky because they can't see results easily.

AFM - I got today's progesterone test result 19.5. They look for over 30 to confirm ov, so I'm going back on Wednesday for a re-test. I knew it was going to be too early yet but they've very thorough. I also knew that I'd ov'd because I've had tender boobs for the past few days. My nipples are red and swollen too which isn't normal for me.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: glad you've got your family (and especially oh and ds) that give you lots of support. Whatever happens in this rocky ttc journey, they're here for you and that's what matters. Hope you'll enjoy your holidays to the maximum) ad for chinese medecine, see if they dont do dry cupping. I did the wet cupping (where the therapist does some small
Incisions in the skin to let blood), I'm not sure if traditional chinese does the wet one though. I know I keep talking about it but it did work so quickly for me. I had the wet one on 3 points on my back, and dry one on my groin. There fifferent spots for different issues. I know there are specific spots for ovary stimulation. 

Ickle, kelly: hi! How are you? I havent changed my gp yet. I like that surgery and really dont know if I want to risk loosing the good care I get there. If I were you Kelly, I'd take a first appt at my usual gp and see what referal they give. Only
Change if you have to or if you're not happy with them.
Afm: got a temp shift this morning, I'm almost sure I O'ed yesterday. 2 more days to confirm it though. 

Hope everyone is ok: dodger, emum, ginny, dani, mohini, horsey? And all
The lovely ladies I missed.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And I forgot, you can do dry cupping yourself (or your dh) at home, you just need to buy the equipment, but it's not really expensive.


----------



## kelly1973

ummi whats dry cupping?


----------



## kristina1291

agh back in the two week wait ladies!!! think ive done all i canthis month


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: it's a therapy where you apply special cups on certain points of the body, depending on your ailments. Then with a small pump that takes the air out of the cup it makes a suction and then they leave the cup in place for 5-10 min. It helps the blood flow better in thise areas. There is the dry massage cupoing as well where oil is applied, the the cup on "suction mode" is moved all over the back to make a massage. Haven't tried that one yet. 
This method has been used by the ancient greeks, then by the arabs and is also know in traditional chinese medecine. 
And like i said, the wet
One is when you do some scratches before applying the cup, and the succion lets a bit of blood. It doesnt hurt. You feel the suction of the cup, and some scratches but nothing more. 

Afm: yoohoo! Ff gave me
My crosshairs today, I'm 3 DPO. Actually I O'ed just 3 days after I had the cupping done. Though I think I may be 2 dpo. But 1 day is not going to change anything. I'm going to think like Ginny: I'm either pregnant or I'm not. I may test on the 20th, just when ramadan starts, and it's goung to be ds2 3rd birthday. So that would be nice to have some good news. 
Tomo is going to be 2 years since my mum passed away. Been missed her a lot lately. I wish I could share all these events with her. 
And cant really share that with my dad lol! He doesnt even know I had a miscarriage. He the kind of dad who wanted his daughter to be a succesful carrier woman with one child. When I told him I was pg with ds2 he was all worried of how i was going to cope with work and all. And then when ds2 was born, he was very happy thank God, but he said: that's tje last one, I hope! (his wife-to-be did tell him that I 'd do whatever I want and it was not for him to say that, though I have to much respect to tell him). Well anyway, my plan if i have a bfp is to send him a scan picture, so I dont hear the disappointment in his voice, then he'll 
Get time ti get around and be happy for us. But we're not there yet anyway. 
Sorry, I think I went on, again ^^

thx for listening ladies ;-) and yeah for the tww!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry, really didnt realise how loooong that post was!!
How are you all?


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'm 3DPO today too. Of course that's just me guessing based on my progesterone level and this chart. https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Progesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yeah ickle! We're tww buddies again!


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone - hope you're all well :)

I'm in the tww with you both also. I'm 4DPO according to FF.

Ummi - I'll have to remember my own advice when I'm squinting at tests in a few days lol


----------



## Emum

Just catching up after two very busy days. Funeral on Friday of my friend's dad, and then THE wedding on Saturday, with snippety cousin. Big hugs to Mas and to anyone else who needs them.

So, this is what I ended up wearing
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great! So atm we've got in the tww:
Ickle
Ginny
Ummi

Anyone else? (just copy and paste yourself on the list).


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi emum! You look stunning! Im sure that cousin didnt know what to say! How did it go?


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks ummi - I will look into the cupping therapy.
Woohoo for you ladies in the tww! I really hope we get some BFP's soon!!
Emum - you look lovely!
afm - spotting and very crampy this morning but my temp was high?? It will probably drop and be low tomorrow morning. Im actually ok about it right now - we have so much going on right now that I will be occupied and I am going to take my supplements and hope for the best without any crazy drugs this cycle.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You're welcome Mas. I'm sure a relaxed cycle will do you some good.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum you look lovely! I hope the snippy cousin had nothing but nice things to say.


----------



## Emum

Ummi2boyz said:


> Great! So atm we've got in the tww:
> Ickle
> Ginny
> Ummi
> 
> Anyone else? (just copy and paste yourself on the list).

Emum
Ickle
Ginny
Ummi

Am not sure it is a real 2ww as I don't think I ovulated this month, but AF due next Saturday here.


----------



## kelly1973

Kelly
Emum
Ickle
Ginny
Ummi


----------



## merristems

Kelly
Emum
Ickle
Ginny
Ummi
Merri


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo there's lots of us. I think a nice big crop of BFP's is in order!


----------



## elm

:wave: good to see you back dodger x

Hello everyone, I keep popping in and stalking you all. Hope there are lots of bfps in here really soon :dust: :)

I just wanted to share my news, had my 12 week scan on Friday and I'm expecting twins. Just posted pics in my journal xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg Elm!!! Wonderful news! Congrats :) 

Need to catch up, not like me lol x


----------



## Dani Rose

merristems said:


> Kelly
> Emum
> Ickle
> Ginny
> Ummi
> Merri

Me too. Chart says 6dpo I think it's 2


----------



## jaynehard74

Congratulations Elm :))))


----------



## ickle pand

Already said it on your journal but congratulations again elm :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Waw! Elm fantastic news!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!

Welcome ladies to the tww!!!


----------



## kristina1291

think i ovulated early this month ladies! like cd10.i had stringy discharge that day/so ive been bding every day since then..but my calender doesnt say til tomorrow.so ill bd for a couple more days..i started taking these b-complete pills..its like b6/prenatals/n calsuim all in one.hope it helps!


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Elm!! Really happy for you :)

I've always wanted 3 children, so I would love twins to not have to go through this ttc malarkey again hehe


----------



## horseypants

Oooooh twins!!!
Sprinkle ur twin dust!!!! Big congrats. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by merristems 
Kelly
Emum
Ickle
Ginny
Ummi
Merri
Dani rose
Horseypants


----------



## Dani Rose

Loads of us in 2ww! Think we all in sync lol


----------



## ickle pand

How is everyone today?

Who out of the 2WWers is going to test first? I'm going to try and hold off as long as possible. I think I'm 4DPO today my aim is to wait until Saturday which will be 9DPO.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well it's our first year anniversary thurs so il test then x


----------



## kristina1291

not testing unless im late.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hehe ickle. I was about to ask the same question ^^
i decided to test friday. It's going to be 7 dpo (ff changed my CH this morning, but I kind of knew it), way to early but still i'll try. 
Dani you're the first atm. That would be such a great news for you! Wish you the best (and to all our TWWers) xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kristina: you're braver than me! I couldnt unless I run out of test and the postman broke a leg and cant deliver the next batch! (poor postman, hope he's ok though)


----------



## ginny83

I'm going to start testing on Thursday - I'll be 8DPO. I know it's very early still, but I have an appointment with my GP on that day so it'd fantastic to go there with positive news instead of the stuff I'm going to get checked up on.


----------



## ginny83

I'm actually looking forward to not having any IC tests in the house! I don't think I'm going to order anymore because it's to tempting to test early


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lol do true Ginny! I think I still have somewhere between 20-25 still. So a long way to go. I will probably use 5-7 this cycle until af arrives (i "only" test once a day, unles i see for sure a second line, i'll use them all up then!)


----------



## ickle pand

I usually start testing at 7DPO but since DH is away I really want to wait until Saturday. I wouldn't want to tell him something that big over the phone and I don't know how I'd hide it from him. After that I'll test once a day unless there's symptoms then it'll be every 12 hours until AF or a line :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Well I'd be 10 or 6dpo. Not sure of my chart/O this month. I'm swaying to think I Od cd20 not 16. So if 6dpo it's gonna be neg lol 

Hopefully this time next week we all have bfps :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh I seen the dr today and he's checking my thyroid for me. Thankfully. And cd21 bloods but if I'm not Oing until 16-20 then should I be going later? He said no but that makes no sense to me


----------



## ickle pand

Was it your GP or an FS Dani? So many GP's stick rigidly to the CD 21 thing. It should be taken at 7DPO because that's when your progesterone levels peak. It's fine if they're starting on CD21 and will repeat it every few days, like the clinic are doing with me, but few GP's do that. I'd tell them a fib and book it for 7DPO, and tell them that it's CD21.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's what I did Dani. I asked my gp if it should be done on cd21 and she said 7 days before your period! But it is meant to be 7dpo. I had 3 sets done, all at 7 dpo and they all came out low. 
Hi everyone. Not been around for a few days, I've been mega busy. Will have a read back and catch up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gosh, lots of you in the 2ww! This month has flown! I'm looking forward to hearing of some more bfp's. 
Emum you looked lovely at the wedding.
Afm, got my 16 week check tomorrow. I'm still feeling tired but the afternoon nausea is wearing off now. My bump is coming along nicely, i'm pretty much in maternity clothes most of the time now. I'm getting very strong boy vibes this time.


----------



## ickle pand

At least 7 days before your period takes into account that people ovulate at different times. But if you had a 10 day LP, then they'd be testing you at only 3DPO so there's no way your levels will be high enough to confirm ov. I wonder how many people go to the GP, get crap testing done which shows they don't ovulate and then get to the fertility clinic where better testing is done to show that they're fine. Hopefully no clinics go soley by GP's testing. The NHS could save themselves a fortune just by testing people correctly!


----------



## ickle pand

I've got you down as having a girl Mrs Mig and I've got a 75% success rate so far. Mind you that's only 4 babies lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I agree Ickle. My LP was usually 10 or 11 days do I knew 7 days before AF wasn't going to give great results. Maybe I should have gone then anyway, and it would have been even lower, then maybe they would have given me the damned progesterone! I doubt it though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I would love another little girl! Mark and I both don't mind, his slight preference is for another boy so Joe has a brother as he has two sisters, my slight preference is a girl as I just feel like I know how to "do" girls better - and it would be nice for Edie to have a sister. But we are both happy either way.


----------



## ickle pand

Are you going to find out at the 20 week scan or you going to wait until the birth?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wait until the birth. I'll be posting my scan pics on here and getting everybody to guess though! 4 weeks today until my scan.


----------



## ickle pand

Looking forward to the pics :)


----------



## horseypants

I'm probably going to give in and test tomorrow. 8dpo. If no bfp by Wednesday, I will lose hope. -Feeling very lucky though.... we will see.......


Team yellow :) I respect that. -Can't wait to guess though :)


----------



## ickle pand

horsey - Looks like you're first up. Wed will only be 9DPO so if you get a BFN that doesn't mean you're out. Just remember that implantation happens between 6 and 12 DPO and it takes 3 days for enough HCG to build up in your urine to be testable. Good luck!


----------



## kelly1973

na i was first bfn here not holding out


----------



## merristems

I am tempted to test tomorrow but I know its prob too early still I will be 10dpo but i really cant wait til sat when count down to pregnancy says I should test! mmmm whos with me for thursday testing??


----------



## ickle pand

I'll only be 7DPO then so not me lol!


----------



## Emum

Sorry this isn't TTC related at all, just a vent amongst friends! But maybe made worse by raging PMT.

Have had a really upsetting time today with a friend, who has just been really unpleasant and rude both to me and to some mutual friends for no reason I can understand. Have had several emails from her between 11 this morning and 10 this evening which were all just mental and vile until the last one which was an apology of sorts. Made for a really horrid day though.

And breathe. Rant over :)


----------



## Mas1118

Thats no good emum, hope everything gets worked out. Rant away!

Glad to see all you ladies in the tww! good luck for testing to all of you!!

MrsMig - I don't want to find out either when I have another one because the surprise is the absolute best!!! Cant wait for the scan pics!


I am cd 2 today really really light period though - almost like spotting. I had dark watery blood this morning when I woke up so I thought "ok its gonna get heavier" but then it has just stayed light with dark brownish red blood - yuck! Hate periods like this and I find whenever I have done clomid this is how my period is. I had my bw and scan today and they said my lining is really thin and I have 3 small cysts from last cycle. I spoke to them about them telling me to take the progesterone too early and the nurse said she would ask the dr about it. I am still upset because this cycle was really hard with the needles and stress and cost me 800+!!!! Im very frustrated. My temp dropped somewhat today but not as low as usual so I will see what it is tomorrow. I am going to start soy isoflavones tomorrow cd 3 to 7 - 200mg and see how that works for me. They said today that I have 8 small follicles on one side and 5 on the other so I don't want to waste a good egg cycle but I really can't afford drugs this month and soy is cheap and I have read that it doesn't thin your lining or dry up cm like clomid. I will go back for monitoring next Wed so I will let you ladies know how everything looks and if the soy made some good eggs.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Emum. That doesn't sound fun. I hope she either wises up or explains herself soon. 

:hugs: to you too Mas. Sorry the witch got you. I know clomid is known for thining your lining. It might be worth asking you doctor if you can either go onto injectables for your next medicated cycle or if they would consider oestrogen supplementation to help your lining. 

AFM - nothing much happening. Boobs have been tender since the weekend which I haven't had for quite a few months so I'm taking that as a good sign. Halfway through DH's trip which is good. I actually quite enjoyed my evening alone last night, got lots done but I hate going to sleep in an empty bed. 

I'm off to see a friend who's just been through a horrible break up (he's slept with at least 14 different women behind her back) so hopefully I can be a shoulder to cry on or cheer her up.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: sorry about your friend's behaviour. Feel free to rant. 

Mas: *hugs* i hope this cycle is better for you with less stress. Raspberry leaf tea is good for your lining, and evening primrose oil is good as well for your cm (both to take up to O day). The french ladies i know who are tcc also drink Vichy water (Vichy StYorre or Vichy Celesti ). It gives really nice ewcm too! I dont know if you can find some where you are, but I thought it's worth mentionning. 

Ickle: I sooooo hope thisis your bfp cycle. 
Sorry for your friend. I'm you'll be a good help to her. She's lucky to have you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mas, sorry to hear you are on cd2 and that it's a frustrating time. Ickle your poor friend! That's terrible. I'm sure you will help her. 
Emum your friend sounds like a lunatic! What came over her? I'm sorry she upset you. Anyone mind if I have a rant? As I mentioned Mark went away last weekend to do the 3 peaks. He has now decided he wants a crack at base camp Everest. So he has looked into it and if he raises around 4k for Marie Curie they do organised treks, so he has decided in two years he is going to do it. He didn't ask me if I minded being left with 2 small children for two weeks while he goes off and fulfills his mid life crisis ambition. :growlmad:
I was exhausted last weekend after 3 days! I don't want to tell him how I feel because he has a tendency to martyrdom and will just say he isn't going to go, and then I will be the reason for that and he will resent me. So I've decided that while he is away I'm going to book a beach holiday for me and the children and my mum. Even if we only go away for week it will still be more fun than being home alone for a fortnight. 
Apologies for my selfish moan. Good luck to all you 2ww ladies, looking forward to seeing some bfp's roll in. I got mine at 9dpo so early testers, you never know!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I should also say that I think it's great he is doing all this stuff and I fully support him, I'd just like it if he asked if I minded. He is planning a coast to coast cycle ride next year as well.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Mrs Mig. I replied on your journal so won't bother saying the same thing here.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm sorry I've been so quiet on here lately... I've been studying and researching things like I had a final today! lol I just so want to be prepared so that I can ask lots of good solid questions and get the most of the appointment today. ARGH! 4+ more hours to wait until the meeting!

Emum - Ugh! That sounds like your friend has completely flipped her lid. I'm sorry you had such a go of it with her... :(

MrsM - I think it's awesome that he wants to do those things, but how frustrating it must be that he's completely forgotten that you two are partners and he should be talking anything like that over with you! *hugs*

Mas - Ugh. :( Sorry you are on cd2. I hope the soy helps bring great things this cycle! 

To all the TWW'ers - I can't wait to see some bfp's happening!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I've just been looking at my calendar and realised that I have an appointment with my gynae in September. It's usually just a check up of my endometriosis, but because of the fertility stuff and my weight, I haven't had any actual treatment for a few years. I was just wondering whether he'd be able to prescribe clomid or not. I know he might not want to go against the FS decision but I think it's probably worth asking him before I go to the hassle and expense of getting my GP to refer me privately.

Another thought I had was, if I chose to go privately, could the NHS discharge me since I'm seeking treatment elsewhere?


----------



## horseypants

ickle, im not sure how nhs works. -i actually wondered about that though. i hope they don't discharge u if you seek treatment sooner.

kelly WOW. nice chart much??? i say pg!

I tested today bfn. not even a trace of a line. Thanks for the note ickle, on how i must cultivate patience. i totally thought i'd be pg by now though, so its hard not to be a teeny bummed and already looking forward to a chance next cycle..... still it's ONLY 8dpo today and imma keep testing. looks like a few will join me thurs (merri?), then i think you are..... monday? or will u test earlier? ....sorry if i missed it, but why no temps this cycle?

mrsmiggins, that is frustrating! i couldnt help but smile though, when you described your partner's "tendencies toward martyrdom" and your choices. I say, yes, book a holiday and enjoy it!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ickle. All I know is that when I told my gp that the endocrinologist I saw didn't want to put me on clomid, she said gynaes disagree with endocrinologist and that a gynae would prescribe clomid. (In my case she wants me to try first with metformin alone and the. We'll see if that hasn't worked). So yeah. In your shoes Idea ask the gynae first.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Horsey : you still got time. 8 dpo is really early.

I kept myself busy today tidying up, so I don't think too much about testing. 3 days to go for me.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ummi. It can't hurt to ask, but I'm thinking that since he hasn't done all the testing etc that he might not want to. I'm going to get a copy of all of my fertility clinic records, mostly for my own reference but also so I can show them to anyone else that I see. It's going to cost £50 to get them though and who knows how long it'll take.


----------



## Emum

ickle, I cant see any reason why an NHS doctor should discharge you because you have consulted someone privately too, unless conflicting treatments were being prescribed simultaneously when you might be asked to choose.

My DD sees an NHS and private neurologist (the same person). My DS had a private paediatrician for reflux as a baby but still got follow up appointments on NHS. I was being monitored on the NHS after he was born for PND, but also seeing a private psychiatrist regularly for the same reason, all with each other's knowledge and no problem (in the last two cases different doctors and hospitals)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Emum, that's reassuring to know.


----------



## kristina1291

agh i have like no idea where im at in my cycle...af suppose to be here on the 29th.i believe i ovulated early this time...like cycle day 10,thats when i had some stringy discharge...but my calender says i Od yesterday.so i bd just in case. i started talking b6 pills..its suppose to make my luner(?) part longer.agh i hope this is my month


----------



## merristems

Hey Horsey yeah im going to test this thursday if no af before, but feeling down today usually a sign of her showing up. Fx crossed for you though sorry you got bfn today but still time :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Lots of you in the 2ww, sorry for the bnf so far but still early days. Finger crossed for everyone.

Kristina, I took 100mg B6 to help with my luteal phase. I am not sure if it helped or not. I started taking it after the mc where my LP was only 9 days but that is normal straight after mc. Anyway, after taking B6 it was up to 12/13 but that might have been my 'normal' anyway. Don't think there is any harm taking it. When you say your CM was stringy, was it stretchy without breaking like proper ewcm as I used to get stringy sticky cm before it changed to ewcm.

ickle - you can only ask the endo and as emum says it won't affect the nhs bit. Hope you are feeling better, I have replied in your journal.


----------



## kelly1973

horseypants said:


> ickle, im not sure how nhs works. -i actually wondered about that though. i hope they don't discharge u if you seek treatment sooner.
> 
> kelly WOW. nice chart much??? i say pg!
> 
> I tested today bfn. not even a trace of a line. Thanks for the note ickle, on how i must cultivate patience. i totally thought i'd be pg by now though, so its hard not to be a teeny bummed and already looking forward to a chance next cycle..... still it's ONLY 8dpo today and imma keep testing. looks like a few will join me thurs (merri?), then i think you are..... monday? or will u test earlier? ....sorry if i missed it, but why no temps this cycle?
> 
> mrsmiggins, that is frustrating! i couldnt help but smile though, when you described your partner's "tendencies toward martyrdom" and your choices. I say, yes, book a holiday and enjoy it!

thanks horsey but no such luck bfn for me


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I had bfn at 7 dpo.


----------



## ginny83

ah I caved in and tested this morning - BFN at 7DPO.

Don't feel that bad though because I had a BFN at 7DPO with the last pregnancy. I don't think I started seeing faintish lines until 9DPO.


----------



## kristina1291

it was white stringy like egg white. it didnt break


----------



## Dani Rose

ickle pand said:


> Was it your GP or an FS Dani? So many GP's stick rigidly to the CD 21 thing. It should be taken at 7DPO because that's when your progesterone levels peak. It's fine if they're starting on CD21 and will repeat it every few days, like the clinic are doing with me, but few GP's do that. I'd tell them a fib and book it for 7DPO, and tell them that it's CD21.

Gp Ickle. My dr was for recurrent mc not FS but she discharged me and said to go back to FS if I wanted. We decided to try to the end of the year. Gp is the middle man lol. If no bfp by Xmas il go back but hated it last time. And I can get pg just takes a while mostly. 

Sorry been AWOL my photography has taken off and got loads of bookings/editing so my time is limited :(

My boobs kill, temps good. Lower backache. Off food but starving. SO many symptoms!!! Eeeeek


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's what I did Dani. I asked my gp if it should be done on cd21 and she said 7 days before your period! But it is meant to be 7dpo. I had 3 sets done, all at 7 dpo and they all came out low.
> Hi everyone. Not been around for a few days, I've been mega busy. Will have a read back and catch up.

Thanks Mrs M, my LP is actually long so I think 7dpo or a week before AF would be about the same. That's when I figured would be best. Think il be away then next month so il try the one after. I've a food feeling this cycle though. Don't know why!


----------



## Dani Rose

kristina1291 said:


> agh i have like no idea where im at in my cycle...af suppose to be here on the 29th.i believe i ovulated early this time...like cycle day 10,thats when i had some stringy discharge...but my calender says i Od yesterday.so i bd just in case. i started talking b6 pills..its suppose to make my luner(?) part longer.agh i hope this is my month

You can have ewcm and not ovulate. Your body can gear up to it and fail and then you can get another patch and ovulate etc. A lot of the time swimmers can get us confused to. I'd be more likely to BD until my chart is sure I Od. Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Glad your feeling positive Dani. Sounds like you've got your hands full but in a good way. Hopefully that will help keep you occupied during the rest of the 2WW. 

AFM - boobs still sore morning and night. Hoping this means I get good numbers in today's results. I've been having bizarre dreams too. Still feeling relaxed but I think that's partly down to not knowing how many DPO I am and not having temps to obsess over. Feeling positive although I'm not feeling that this is our cycle, if that makes sense lol!


----------



## kelly1973

morn ladies bfn at 11 dpo so not holding out hope guna ring docs today just want af now so i can get on with the next month doesnt it feel like we wish our lives away!!


----------



## ickle pand

It's still early days Kelly, don't lose all hope yet! But yeah I wish my life away 2 weeks at a time lol!

I had my blood test this morning, the nurses are so lovely at the clinic. It wasn't so nice having to walk in past two chavy women standing outside smoking in their pjs one with a big bump and the other speaking about how her baby weighed 5lb 1oz.


----------



## ickle pand

I've been feeling a bit emotional all morning for no particular reason but now I have a reason to feel upset. I just got my results back from this morning's blood test - 18.2, which is down from 19.8 on Saturday so it doesn't look like I ovulated. (They look for a level of 30 to confirm ovulation) They want me to phone in when AF comes so they can see for sure if I didn't ovulate or if they just didn't test early enough. Either way, I'm out for this cycle. 

I asked about treatment (i.e. clomid) and she said it might be an option but it'd have to be discussed with the consultant once they've got all the facts.


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no :( your chart usually indicates O though right? X


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah but after this carry on with the arthritis meds, I don't know if I can trust my chart or not. Maybe this is just due to me taking them again for my shoulder this cycle. Hopefully I'll either get more testing next cycle or clomid. Just feel beaten down by it all though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: great for the photography! Hope you'll get even more bookings! ! 
That.would be so nice if all doctors would agree for once... and get on the right treatment with the right tests once and for all.

Ickle: I hate seeing pg woman smoking. I just feel like slapping them, even if they are from.my own family. (My brothers wife had a mm and when I saw her some 2years later, she heavily preggo and still smoking!!! Argh!)
Just saw your last message. So sorry about your results. Lots of hugs your way. 

Kristina: just like daniel said, you can have lots of fertile cm patches before you O. The last 2cycles I had loads, only the temp confirmed O.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle the auto immune stuff causes so many more issues than drs like to admit. As do the meds. My way of thinking is also that if our bodies aren't healthy enough to be pg they probably won't. Both times I fell in last year I wasn't sore like this and now I'm struggling. Even with clomid. I think we have to be ok on the inside and out for a baby to stick and be healthy pg. Just my view on it.

All the extra factors make this journey even harder physically and emotionally. It's not fair :(

Drs have a way of not treating us as individual cases and its all down to what they think they know or statistics. Proper sh*t!

I hope things happen for us soon. Getting pg puts me in remission and I can't wait on both counts!


----------



## ginny83

Sorry you got that news Ickle :( It's really confusing too!

I was doing a bit of googling because I thought it was so strange your chart and CBFM strongly suggest you had O'd and found this link: https://simone-perseverance.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/lufs-luteinized-unruptured-follicle.html

It explains Luteinized Unruptured Follicle Syndrome - where you still get a LH surge and still produce progesterone after when you would have O, but you don't actually release an egg. That would explain why your chart looks good? I think it's also linked to NSAIDS.

Anyway, just wanted to put out there what I had found, not trying to diagnose you or anything, so please tell me if I'm over stepping


----------



## ickle pand

No you're not overstepping the mark at all. The reason I stopped taking them was because Dani told me about LUFS, even though the FS was a bit dismissive about it, but because of my shoulder being so painful I had to give in and take them. 

I didn't temp this cycle so I've no idea what it would've shown but I never got a peak on my CBFM. Although they have in the past. I think that if nothing else, this might prove that the NSAIDs were to blame. I'd really like to get monitoring done again next cycle so we can get proof of what happens in a "clean" cycle.


----------



## ginny83

That's a great idea!


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry ickle i really hope you get to the bottom of this its not fair you have to go through this big hugs to you xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Kelly.

On a more positive note, I've lost another 3lbs this week :)


----------



## Mas1118

I started my soy last night - decided to go with the big dose of 200mg cd 3 to 7 as I am not an excellent responder to super ovulation on clomid - I usually get 2 to 4 eggs where as a lot of women get a lot more. I go for another scan on Wed of next week so I should know how it worked then.
I am hoping to see some BFP's from you ladies soon!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone :)

I tested today with a FRER and BFN :( boo

I know it's early still, but I can't help but feel as if there would be something on the FRER by now if I was going to get a BFP this month. Still hope I guess. I am really going to try and not test now until the 26th which would make me 1 day late.

I also had my appointment with a GP. It's not my regular GP, but she works in the same clinic. Anyway she was soooo lovely and supportive. She basically said that medically there is no need to get tested specifically relating to the miscarriage, but as a women she understands the stress and anxiety that you can go through after a miscarriage so if I want testing just to rule things out she'll help me do it. 

So I'm going to get tested for what she usually tests for in recurrent miscarriage - blood clotting disorders, thyroid and a couple of other things I'm not sure of. I'll write in my journal exactly what it says on the paper.

Then, when she gets the results we'll have another appointment to discuss them and just have a general preconception appointment to see what I can do to make me as prime as possible - this type of appointment she does with anyone who's starting ttc.

So I'm really happy with that and I actually just feel better about everything in general :)


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds really positive Ginny. She sounds like a good doctor. 

And as for the BFN, you're only 8DPO, give the poor eggy a chance to implant! 6DPO is the earliest you could expect implantation and it takes 3 days for HCG to build up so 9DPO is the earliest you can expect to see anything on a test. I know it's much easier to remember all this when you're not the one testing though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: yeah for the weight loss once again. I guess you have reached another milestone of not being on the obese category, it's great news.

Ginny : so nice to a supportive doc. It seems to make the whole thing easier.

Arm: just had a huge temp rise this morning. No other real symptom yet,but that makes me so hopeful. And I was the one that didn't want to get my hopes too high this cycle ... well. I can't wait for testing now!


----------



## kristina1291

just tried to do it every couple days..ten days til period so we will see!


----------



## ickle pand

Not quite Ummi - my maths was wrong. I still have 1lb to go. I'm still more than happy with that though :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm sure you'll be there by the next weighing though.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think so. I'm still not sure what I want my target weight to be. Obviously I don't want to be doing this months and months but there's no point in stopping until I'm happy.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Exactly,as long as you're happy doing it. Wish you the best for the weight loss and of course for ttc as well.


----------



## kelly1973

ok ladies hope your all well i poas this morning but fell asleep whilst waiting and was a dark 2nd line so did another at 11.30 and with in 6 mins a fain line appeared and thats me now clean out of tests im guessing more evaps right?i dont have any symptons its my trusty tests i use there 10 iul i use ov sticks in this brand too surely they cant do the dirty on me too


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have pics of them Kelly? It sounds promising. I think you need to get your hands on some more tests for the morning.


----------



## horseypants

kelly, sounds good to me....

and ummi, looks very good!

as for me though, bfn this morning and i was pretty stunned - was totally expecting good news. meh. still only 10dpo. hugs everyone.


----------



## kelly1973

ill post pics later tonite


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I'll keep a look out for them


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: i'm so hopeful for you!!! Maybe the hcg was not concentrated enough in your.second sample.
dont fall asleep next time.

Horsey: sorry for today's bfn. But I've seen loads of bfn on FF until even 15 dpo sometimes and the next day it turns bfp.


----------



## kelly1973

how do i add pic


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think you need to upload it onto photobucket and the copy and paste the link or something


----------



## kelly1973

https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=443043&stc=1&d=1342720907


----------



## kelly1973

can you see the pics
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-19 16.18.42.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kelly1973

this is the brand anybody had evaps with these
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-19 16.17.52.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pichi

just had to comment (i'm usually just lurking) but Kelly; those aren't evaps :)


----------



## kelly1973

hi pichi lovely to see youl i just peed on a stick i just bought from asda and theres nout there there was no frers for sale


----------



## pichi

do you have a pic of the asda tests? if i remember right, asda and tesco ones seemed to take an age to show anything on them so fx'd for you!

... and thank you. i'm silently stalking you all still :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly they look really good. Try again with FMU it could be that your pee was too diluted for the asda test.


----------



## kelly1973

this is the brand no point putting the test on nout shows up,i keep thinking i can see a line but not sure. the tests ive posted first pics of are my trusted friends and have usually over the past six months been pure white so was hopeful untill i did stupid asda test:cry:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-19 20.42.02.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelly1973

ok ickle i will does it sound silly im quite scared as i dont want it to be negative


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly I've just done a bit of googling and it's seems that predictor aren't that sensitive, about 50miu. What sensitivity are the one step ones? It's printed on the back of the packet under the lot number and the expiry date.


----------



## ickle pand

It's not silly at all. We all know exactly how you feel.


----------



## pichi

one step are _meant_ to be 10 or 15miu but they're more like 20miu prolly...


----------



## kelly1973

it says 10 miu???? i just want to say you googling that for me is such a kind thing to do thankyou x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly, that's not evaps! The lines are faint,but pink! With ds1 it never got any darker even at 8 weeks. You're very early days, so you may got something darker tomorrow!

Can't wait to have a confirmation from you!


----------



## merristems

hi kelly, that does look pretty good and your still early days past ovulation bfp i reckon by sat xxx


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies not holding my breath is it the superdrug tests that are good ones?


----------



## Emum

Superdrug tests are very sensitive as are Tesco and Sainsbury own brands and FRER. But that first onestep was a positive not an evap so congratulations. In your shoes I personally wouldn't torture myself comparing depth of colour of lines. I'd invest in a digital, and wait until 14dpo and take it then to confirm it in a way you won't be able to doubt or second guess.


----------



## ickle pand

No problem at all Kelly. I'm excited for you :)


----------



## ginny83

oh wow Kelly, that really looks like a BFP to me! I highly doubt you'd get 2 evaps in a row!

You must be so excited/nervous :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooooooh Kelly *fistjiggles* that's a positive. It's been my birthday today and I was so hoping somebody on here would get a bfp for my birthday! Emum is right, Superdrug are good but that's no evap. Yippee!!


----------



## ginny83

OK, after seeing Kelly's tests I was inspired to POAS, even though it would now be with SMU. As it was drying DS climbed onto the table it was on and as I got him down I knocked it on the floor. But it had a vey very faint shadowy line - but I thought it might have been because I knocked it


So since I have FRERs I thought if I kinda pee again I'll use one. Anyway, I think I've got a second line!? It didn't come up straight away, but within the 3 min mark I think! I was fussing with DS at the same time so hard to track time. Now that's it very dry the line is really obvious and pink, but I'm trying not to read too much into that!

Anyway here is is the IC, this was take about 15-20 mins after

https://i48.tinypic.com/xql095.jpg

And here is the FRER, this was also probably taken 10-15 mins after

https://i50.tinypic.com/2s1a9vr.jpg

Haha as I was uploading the pics in Tinypic, I had to do one of those security word things. The words were "barking mad"... Hope that's now what I am right now!


----------



## Mas1118

FXed for you both kelly and ginny!!!!
I see the lines ginny!!


----------



## horseypants

oh wow! good times in here :p

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## kristina1291

congrats guys! thats sooo cool!!!!

s0 ive been feeling nausa for the last two mornings.

just waiting


----------



## ickle pand

Ginny I'm on my phone and I can see that FRER line. Looks like we've got two BFPs :) Very excited here! 

Kristina hopefully you can make it a hat trick. 

Who else is waiting to test? I have a memory like a sieve!


----------



## kristina1291

i wont test for like 10 more days at most.i just hope this is my month :/


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho Ginny! I see the line on the frer! Fantastic!!
So pleased for you both!

Mrsm: today is da2 3rd birthday!

Afm: 7 dpo, bfn. Well kind of obvious, it's too early. I hope those bfps spread all over! I'm so hopeful this cycle.


----------



## kelly1973

ginny i see the line on the frer yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss this is def bfp

Afm did the other predictor test just to torture myself bfn here so sorry to let you down ladies just waiting on af now did some research on the one step and people have been getting pos when they wern expecting. got my hopes again wat an idiot i am feel like crying


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Goodness me, Ginny as well! That's a definite bfp!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I'm fairly sure that was a bfp Hun. Get yourself an frer, looking at your chart you are still early and a 50 miu wouldn't show up yet. I'm not writing you off yet! Even if you use smu with your frer it will show up if its positive.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly what you have probably read about is evap lines but yours didn't look like evaps.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks mrs migg ive ordered som frer xx


----------



## ginny83

Kelly, I agree with MrsM - try again with a FRER. Some tests are terrible. With my last pregnancy when I went to the GP to confirm I got a BFN on their pee test. I still got a blood test on the same day it was 200! So some tests really aren't sensitive. 

If the FRER comes up BFN then it might be an evap. But I highly doubt it's an evap, your IC lines look sooo much better than mine and your chart looks better than mine :)

Plus you're only 7DPO - I bet it was just too early for that other test to pick it up! When is AF due?


----------



## Dani Rose

Kelly/Ginny bfps!!! Woo hooo congrats!

Was my anniversary yesterday too. Happy bday mrs M!!

We are away tonight just the 2 of us. 

I'm 7 or 11dpo. Can anyone look at my chart? I feel sick and can't reach my cervix. No bfp yet!


----------



## ginny83

Dani, your chart looks great to me!

Hope you have a lovely anniversary getaway too :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm really not sure Dani. Those open circles are throwing me. Hope you have a lovely break with your hubby. 

Kelly I agree with everyone else. When I was googling those tests last night a few things said that they were rubbish and those tests didn't look like evaps at all because there was colour to them. 

AFM - I've been having mild AF type cramps for the past few days but nothing yet. Tomorrow is CD28 so AF coming after then proves that I didn't ov early (but I already knew that). Hopefully it'll start on Sunday or Monday and I can phone them to work out what to do next.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I kept waking at 5 instead of 7. 

Thanks guys


----------



## kelly1973

remind me frer is first response right does it have to be fmu? ginny im 13 dpo i just stopped doing my chart
im such a selfish bint sometimes so sorry mrs migg thinking about myself belated happy birthday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah FRER is First Response Early Result. FMU is usually better but if you can't wait, after your next pee, don't drink anything and try to wait for 3 hours or so before you go again and that should help it be concentrated. I find it easier to collect the urine in a plastic cup so I can make sure it's dark enough before I use up a test.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Ginny and Kelly. That is definately a line!!

Have a lovely anniversary Dani x


----------



## elm

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!! There's so many lines about in here!!!!! 

They're looking really, really good Ginny & Kelly - hope you get the darker lines you want when you next test so you feel able to celebrate!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and lots of :dust: for people waiting to test x


----------



## Lozdi

I've used one step tests for all my bfp's, I have never ever had an evap.

:happydance:Don't test tomorrow, test the day after- mine didn't get darker on a daily basis.

Happy birthday Mrs Miggins :hugs: 2 bfp's for your birthday! :happydance: I wonder if there will be some more in the coming days :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 32 weeks Loz! Not long to go now till you get to meet your monkey.


----------



## ginny83

Happy Birthday MrsM!

I did another IC this afternoon - with fairly diluted pee too - and I got another shadowy line :happydance:

I have been having AF type cramps all this afternoon though :wacko:


----------



## kelly1973

ginny this is it wahoooooo


----------



## kelly1973

ladies here is my lovely pic of my frer that made me sob like a baby
i think it really is:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-20 13.57.08.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Kelly - you're definitely preggers!!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ickle are these frers really good wee wasnt too strong either


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they are, they're the best ones. They're really sensitive and don't often give evaps. You've had BFP's on 3 tests that are 2 different kinds now though so you can believe it :)


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Happy 32 weeks Loz! Not long to go now till you get to meet your monkey.

Some one yesterday on the school run said to me 'What are you now? 39 weeks?' :dohh: I'm huge, if I go to 40 weeks, I will eat my hat. Someone else asked me how I am and am I finding it hard. Even if I was finding it hard I wouldn't have said so to her, her last baby was born at 32 weeks after she had been in hospital with bad bleeding and doctors trying to stop labour since about 28 weeks! Her little guy is fine now though and growing nicely.

Ickle look at your weight ticker! Almost done!:happydance:

Kelly remember to breath! :hugs:

Ginny af cramps could just be your uterus gearing up for rapid growth- I had all manner of cramps! Actually I have been getting cramps again lately though Lil Fella does not have permission to make an appearance before 37 weeks. Or he's grounded. Til he is 30.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! 
Ginny and Kelly how completely awesome. I am chuffed to little pieces for you both. 
Ickle tremendous weight loss, well done. 
Loz I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has progressed! Do you think you will go to 40 weeks? How big were your 2 boys?
Dani, you-know-who is starting to get on my pip. Every post is about her. She never acknowledges anything anybody else says, we are all entitled to a selfish post every now and again but hers are never anything else. She even started a post the other day with "afm", then just went on about herself without mentioning anybody else, acknowledging anybody's good scan results, sympathising with any of the niggles the ladies who are almost at term have, and it makes me a bit riled. 
Sorry about the mean moany post people, but I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just want to quickly point out that the person I am moaning about has never posted on this thread, in case it appears that I am having a moan about somebody on here! Everybody in this thread is lovely, a fantastic support network.


----------



## Lozdi

Try not to let you-know-who wind you up :hugs: 

My boys were 40+4 8lb 12 (oldest) and 38w on the dot, 7lb (youngest).

I'm sort of hoping to go at 38 weeks like last time, a 7lb baby was easy after an 8lb 12er! Going to ask at my next midwife appointment if she feels baby is a big 'un. If he is estimated at more than 9lbs, I might opt for a hospital birth rather than a home birth just incase.

I'm sat here eyeing a bottle of cleaning stuff and the arms of my sofa which look grubby. I shall arm myself with gloves and sponge now and have at it!


----------



## merristems

At last some joyous news congrats kelly and ginny, those are good looking lines :) FRERS are the best kellys believe in it :) 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mrs M xx
Happy anniversary Danni xx

Hope we all get some sunshine this weekend xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Kelly I am so pleased for you hun :happydance: it is definately a line and you are definately pregnant :D x


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies xxxx still not sunk in im worrying already

forgot to say have a nice break dani xxx

excellent weight loss ickle


----------



## pichi

congratulations Kelly and Ginny - so happy for you both :D


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny i have cramps too is this normal?


----------



## horseypants

kelly, i am 99 percent sure it is normal!


----------



## pichi

i cramped from the day after i got my bfp till a few weeks after. it could just be little bean embedding itself and making themselves at home :flower: most people think AF is on her way because it feels very similar - i remember this with Pixie :) fingers crossed for very sticky little beanys :D


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Woohooooo! Kelly! Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months!

Chuffed for you 2 ladies :D


----------



## elm

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: HUGE congratulations Ginny & Kelly xxx Hope you both have happy and healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

AF style cramping is very normal. I'm still getting it now!


----------



## hopeithappens

OMG!! congrats kelly and ginny so happy for you both :happydance::happydance::happydance:, happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## dodgercpkl

Congrats Kelly and Ginny!! So thrilled for both of you!

I'm totally behind on this thread, so I'm just going to try and start from here and see if I can keep up again. How's everyone doing?

I had a very mixed bag when it came to my RE appointment. I spent the 2 weeks prior studying up on everything I could find related to MTHFR as well as the rest of the 'presents' that I seem to have been 'gifted' with. lol Other then being very good for ME to know, it did me no good for the appointment as the RE didn't really have any clue about MTHFR and completely discounted that it could have been an issue that caused my 2 miscarriages or that it could be an issue for a future pregnancy. Because of that, and the fact that my homocysteine levels are "normal", he doesn't even want to talk about putting me on Lovenox during my next pregnancy. 

Aside from that (and the fact that he's WAY too specialized) he WILL do serial u/s's and watch me very closely when I get pregnant again. That's a great thing. He is also sending me for much of the testing that was on my 2nd lab order from my Endo as well as an HSG. But none of that will be done until I'm into my next cycle so that kinda sucks. The other positives is that he wants me to start baby aspirin immediately, and once ovulation is confirmed, I have a prescription already in place for progesterone supplements.

I'm pretty sure that come Monday morning, I'll be calling and seeing if I can switch my RE to the other RE in the office (my current RE admitted that she is more liberal with giving people Lovenox). We'll see... I'm still thinking hard about it and researching, but almost everything I find tells me that I should be on this despite my hatred of needles.

I went ahead and paid out of pocket for the remainder of the tests that were on the 2nd lab order. That ends up being a couple of the clotting/auto immune things, but still not all the tests that I would like. I have a meeting set up with my Endo on July 31st, so hopefully I'll find out that she's familiar with MTHFR and can start answering some questions I have.

As for my cycle, well who knows?! I *think* that I'm probably at 5dpo, but my temps haven't been clear enough so far to positively ID ovulation. If anyone wants to take a look and see what they think, I'll be grateful for any thoughts.

Hope everyone is having a good day! Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## ginny83

Dodger, it's so frustrating when you feel like you know more about an issue than the doctor! I think it might be a good idea to at least discuss Lovenox with the other RE, if they're more liberal with it they probably know more about it.

Kelly - I'm so excited for you! Don't worry about worrying, I've also started to!

Thanks for the support ladies! I did another FRER this morning and another second line - so I think I can safely say it's a BFP! It's makes me so nervous to think that since I'm not actually late yet. I just not have to get my hopes up until AF is late... then I have a whole heap of other stuff to worry about!

The cramps I was having were like lower back pain almost - like in my kidney area? and yesterday at the front in my pelvic area was kinda feeling hot? Maybe it feel more like ovulation type cramps? Of course now I can't remember what my usual AF cramps feel like. 

Going to look at our house building site today - got a huge bill sent to us yesterday saying the foundation has been completed. Hopw everyone else is having a good weekend :)


----------



## Mas1118

Wow Yay!!!!!!! Im so excited for you two!!! Big giant congrats to you both kelly and ginny!!!!!!!
Happy Birthday MrsMig
Happy Anniversary Dani - sounds like good symptoms too - maybe you will be next! 
Ickle - good job with the weight loss - almost at your target!!
Who is testing next anyway?
It is nice to see you ladies with bumps with your different stages of fruit on your tickers - all progressing well!!! 

I have two nights left to take soy and I can't wait for it to be done - it gives me a headache and I'm a little moody - up and down, poor OH hates it when Im like this. Im having a glass of wine right now:) Cheers!


----------



## kristina1291

i tested today.negative..thinking maybe its too early..af isnt due till the the 31th


----------



## ginny83

how many DPO are you Kristina?

It does sound like you're testing too early though x


----------



## ickle pand

Ginny and Kelly, how did your OH's react when you told then your news?


----------



## ginny83

I called DF up at work yesterday and said I think I just got a positive pregnancy test! He was excited, but then we've both been saying to each other let's not get carried away just yet. When he got home at first he wasn't sure if could see the second line then he was a bit worried that the line seemed faint (obviously doesn't understand the world of BFPs) - I just explained it was because it's so early on! So not the most exciting story really!

I would love to be one of those people that makes a card or some kind special reveal moment - but I can't help but tell him everything straight away! Actually the night before I made a cake which we had for dessert last night - we called it a 'celebration cake' haha.

Silly miscarriage has ruined our fun a bit. We've agreed not to tell any family until after 12 weeks. I'm not sure whether to have the attitude of just enjoy everyday of the pregnancy or hold back a bit until after the 12 week scan so I don't get too attached.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

' morning ladies!

Dodger: I'd get a second opinion too. Just in case. Hope everything goes well for your next cycle.

Ginny: i'd have done the same. I cant keep it for myself. Last time i tried to send him a text with some clues, but he didnt understand. I had to spell it out for him. And ds 1&2 i showed him the test. Hope it's your sticky bean!

Afm: 8 dpo and bfn :( had a faint line on an opk though. Does that count? ^_^


----------



## ginny83

your chart is looking really good Ummi :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ginny. Trouble is, it's keeping me hopeful. I'm going to fall from very high when af comes along! (from as high as the temp itself when it'll drop!!!)

Dodger: if O happened, i'd say 5 dpo too.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies,

dodge i think 5dpo im no expert but im just looking at temp rise
ickle well at the time i was sobbing in the corner so he didnt know whats going on im such a sap, we will try not to get too excited and i must remenber not to tell oh about every ache and pain as he will panic, the worry has started already and worried af will come monday etc etc etc i really need to calm down 
how are you all feeling?


----------



## ickle pand

It's completely understandable that you're both very cautious. I think there's a thread that Loz started in the PAL section where everyone seems to graduate to once they get their BFP's. That doesn't mean don't stay here too though lol!


----------



## kelly1973

ummo i got a bfn on 11 dpo and bfp on 12 dpo not sure how opk and preg tests work one of the other ladies will know xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Mas - I'll probably start testing today or tomorrow. I know there is a possibility that I didn't ovulate, but since it's being very different then a 'normal' chart, I'd rather err on the side of caution. 

@Kristina - I'd say you are definitely testing too early. If AF is due on the 31st that would make you only about 3-4dpo? Definitely don't get discouraged by bfn's at this stage.

@Ginny - I'm the same way. I'd love to surprise him or do something special, but with 2 now.... it won't really mean anything until we get further along anyway ya know? *hugs* Are you going to call in to let your Dr know yet?

Ummi - your chart is definitely looking very good! My last pregnancy didn't show itself until 10dpo so you have some time for sure. :) 

Kelly - *hugs* I think that's a good plan. Just one day at a time and if you have worries, we are all here for you to reassure you!! :)

Thank you for the thoughts on my chart! Glad to know that I'm not the only one that thinks it's likely to been ovulation last Sunday. FF actually has a note on my chart saying: "Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 6 and CD 11." lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx dodger and kelly. I'm balanced between not testing until a few days and keep testing everyday (I think I'm a compulsive tester ^^)
Dodger: ff can be funny sometimes!


----------



## pinksmarties

Haven't been on for a few days (bad week at work) so coming on here has supremely cheered up to see bfp's.

Kelly, I am so, so happy for you. Sitting here with tears in my eyes!! Just to say I used One step with all my bfps so no doubting those line and on the FRER!!! Being older myself I know how much this means to you!!

Ginny - congratulations!! After having such a wonderful Dr's appointment and now you won't need it.!!

Cramps totally normal, mine didn't tail of till near 10/12 weeks, so as worrying as it may feel take it a positive they are growing signs. Thats what I had to convince myself off!! I took each day one at a time, happy I was pg but knew I wasn't going to tell people till later.


Kristina - sounds a bit early to test if AF not due for another 8-9 days. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone is okay. Replied to most in your journals, just going to finish catching up.


----------



## kelly1973

pink a papaya wahoo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Think I have a shrinking /growing/shrinking baby. 2 weeks ago I was a cantaloupe melon, last week a banana and now a papaya. I think the sizes are bit off lol!!


----------



## kelly1973

lol half the fruits ive never heard of


----------



## Dani Rose

She came back to my group! I'm ignoring her.... Urgh


Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!
> Ginny and Kelly how completely awesome. I am chuffed to little pieces for you both.
> Ickle tremendous weight loss, well done.
> Loz I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has progressed! Do you think you will go to 40 weeks? How big were your 2 boys?
> Dani, you-know-who is starting to get on my pip. Every post is about her. She never acknowledges anything anybody else says, we are all entitled to a selfish post every now and again but hers are never anything else. She even started a post the other day with "afm", then just went on about herself without mentioning anybody else, acknowledging anybody's good scan results, sympathising with any of the niggles the ladies who are almost at term have, and it makes me a bit riled.
> Sorry about the mean moany post people, but I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Dani Rose

Cramps are totally normal. I hate how mc changes the excitement. Horrible. But I'm excited for you all!!

Fx for everyone testing this wk :)


----------



## ginny83

I have to give my GP tomorrow my last pregnancy blood test results and then on Tuesday she was going to let me know if she wanted to order any further tests. So I might just add a note saying I got a + HPT and can I get my hcg tested. 

Probably won't have an actual appointment with her til the following week. 

I'm too nervous to look at any of the PAL threads at the moment, maybe once I'm actually late. I feel like I'll jinx myself. 


Who's still in the TWW? Sorry I've lost track a bit :S


----------



## kristina1291

ginny83 said:


> how many DPO are you Kristina?
> 
> It does sound like you're testing too early though x

not too sure cus im pretty sure i ovulated early..like on the 13th so i can why its too early...looking back at my calenders n notes,i think i ovulate early each cycle.i think i keep missing the egg.so this cycle i bd when i had discharge n the stringy stuff.been dried up but now have a lil bit


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone,
Bfn again this morning :( not even an evap'! Still hoping though...


----------



## ickle pand

Kristina if you ov'd on the 13th, you'll only be 9DPO today so it's still early days. What CD would the 13th have been?

Ummi its still early days for you. 

Got my fingers crossed for you both. 

AFM - AF has started so I'm going to try the clinic to see if anyone is there today and see what the next step is.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi bfn is better than evap. They are cruel! But i hope tomo is a bfp!

Ickle sorry Hun :( I think mine Is looming. Temp at 5am was down to CL but at 9 way up high. I think the 5 is prob the reliable one. I feel crampy. 

Hopefully soon we will get bfp together and not AF!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx dani. You're right actually. Havent thought about it under that angle. I'm so desperate to see a line!! And these temp is keeping my hopes so high! I know the best thing would be to stop testing and wait few more days, but I cant help it!
Well anyway, sorry for complaining again. I know this ttc thing is so stressful for all of us.


----------



## ickle pand

Complain as much as you want Ummi, it's was we're here for. I think it's better to let you ladies know how I'm feeling because I know you understand and won't judge me. 

Well I phoned the clinic and the nurse was great. I explained about the NSAIDs and she said that they will be the reason for the anovulatory cycle. Since I'm definitely not taking them again then she's booked me in to have the tests repeated this month. So fingers crossed that I get better news this month, or at least if I don't that I can get clomid.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle doesn't that restore your faith in our crap gps?! I'd still be on mine if I hadn't read it for myself. Urgh!!

No matter the pain, battle through. It will be worth it in the end xxx

Ummi I agree vent on. Man I never stop!


----------



## ginny83

Ickle that's great that you're going to get tested again on a 'clean' cycle :) Are you going to temp this cycle?

Is there any other type of medication that they can give you that doesn't interfere with Oing?

Still have my fingers crossed for everyone due to test soon/testing at the moment x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah thats so true Dani. I'm going to make a point of mentioning the link to every bloody doctor I see now so that they think and no one else has to go through this. I keep wondering if I hadn't been on them, would I have a baby by now? Hell, I could've had 2 or 3 by now! I can't go down that road though, I just have to concentrate on thinking about how much healthier I am now, than any other time in those years, for when I do get pregnant. PMA!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ginny I think in a way they all interfere. As does the illnesses themselves. Drs here don't agree but auto immune issues can affect O and pregnancy. My miscarriage dr told me my body can reject a fetus as a foreign body due to me not having a working immune system. My dr denies this. So it's all up to us to research and believe what we wish to.

I believe we can get pg and have babies. I have 2. It's just a LOT harder. That's my opinion. And sometimes why even being on groups like this is hard. I'm always the one left behind. Always! I get there eventually and have no idea why January was so easy. Id didn't end that way though. 

Sorry that was a bit of a pity party! X


----------



## ginny83

oh exactly Ickle that's a great attitude to have! You're going to have such a better pregnancy experience now that you're in a healthier position!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm going to start temping as soon as AF is over Ginny. I'm still taking one medication which seems to be keeping control of my arthritis so far but I've got an appointment with the rheumatologist in August so we'll see what else they can give me. I'll be googling whatever it is before I take any of it.


----------



## Dani Rose

What you taking Ickle? I'm on sulfasalazine and hydroxychloroquine just now. not working great.


----------



## ginny83

Don't be sorry Dani. I wish ttc was like a first come first serve basis - like everyone gets pregnant in the order they started trying.


----------



## ickle pand

Just hydroxycholoquine Dani. I'm so lucky that my arthritis is so mild or I'd be really suffering.


----------



## ickle pand

I know that feeling too Dani. It's why I had to stop posting on 2ww threads because people would be freaking out and wanting to get tested after 3 months of trying and no one understood just how bitter disappointing it was for me when I got a bfn.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: i know that feeling too. Some seem to get pg without even asking! Sometimes it's the reaction of some people that's hard to handle. When they sart asking when are going to have a baby, a 2nd, a 3rd one... And so on. Well i'd like to answer them that if it depended in me, I'd already have another one! Or people with a big family who imply that your place is easier because you "only" have 2. Well, why not swap, I'd like to get pregnant that easily!

Ickle: PMA all the way! And actually you're so right. There's no point going down the road of the "what ifs" and "would have been". I believe it's our destiny. You're doing all the right things to get there, and in your own time you will.

About doctors, the first go I met about my fertility problems 10 years ago was fab. She should have waited for us to have been trying for 2 years before referring us to a specialist. But because it had already been a year when I consulted her, she referred me straight away. She actually knew that if i needed further treatment the nhs list was soo long. And she was very understanding because her mother had fertlity problems and herself too. She even told me that her mother used to say that when the period comes it's the womb crying for not being pregnant! Thanks to her i was diagnosed with pcos and started to make proper changes that help conceive ds1. 
Hope it turns out to be the same for you. 

*hugs* to you all!
A lil thought for our newly pg ladies. How are you feeling?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani Rose said:


> Ginny I think in a way they all interfere. As does the illnesses themselves. Drs here don't agree but auto immune issues can affect O and pregnancy. My miscarriage dr told me my body can reject a fetus as a foreign body due to me not having a working immune system. My dr denies this. So it's all up to us to research and believe what we wish to.
> 
> I believe we can get pg and have babies. I have 2. It's just a LOT harder. That's my opinion. And sometimes why even being on groups like this is hard. I'm always the one left behind. Always! I get there eventually and have no idea why January was so easy. Id didn't end that way though.
> 
> Sorry that was a bit of a pity party! X

I think you are so right about the auto immune stuff. For instance Hashimoto's HAS been linked to miscarriages and it's an autoimmune. It's so frustrating when you get Dr's that are so anchored in the information they picked up at Medical School 15-20 years before and refuse to look at new data or be open minded at all.

As for the pity party, let me join right in with you. I've had to develop an instant deaf ear when it comes to the TV because I'm just so sick of people on TV getting pregnant at the drop of a hat or thinking that they have infertility when they've only been trying for like 3 months. Ugh. I'm tired of being left behind in DDC's as well. :(



ickle pand said:


> Yeah thats so true Dani. I'm going to make a point of mentioning the link to every bloody doctor I see now so that they think and no one else has to go through this. I keep wondering if I hadn't been on them, would I have a baby by now? Hell, I could've had 2 or 3 by now! I can't go down that road though, I just have to concentrate on thinking about how much healthier I am now, than any other time in those years, for when I do get pregnant. PMA!

I'm the same way now about folic acid and how bad it is for people. I wish that I could just literally smack all the dr's that tell ladies to take folic acid and yet 50% of the population has MTHFR of some form and can't process even as well as the other 1/2 - which still can only process about 50% of the folic acid that they take in. /end rant

Well my temp jumped this morning, so maybe ovulation wasn't here yet. I guess we'll see what tomorrow's temp shows.


----------



## Cocobrowns

Well, I am definitely going to try in 2 months and this time, it will be ivf:thumbup:. My tubes are scarred and the iui enabled me to conceive but was ectopic. I am currently waiting (as per Dr. ) to see if I am going to miscarry naturally because my numbers are dropping. I've been cramping a lot yesterday and tomorrow I go back to see if I am going to need the shot to bring the baby down:cry:. This is so devastating for me. I had to break the news to my family and Hubby has not yet found the courage to tell his parents yet because they was waiting for this for years. This really really hurts!:cry:

We will be trying again in about 2 months. I am going to change a few things however: 
1. I am not telling anyone until 3 months or more:nope:. It was so hard to tell my family the bad news. I am also a Peace officer and should tell them immediately but to have to go to work on regular duty opposed to modified duty and people still congratulating me going to be so hard to deal with:dohh:. I will only let my Sgt know and hope that he can work with me and put me at a low impact post.

2. Try not to come on the forums and go nuts at every symptom:thumbup:. What will be will be and their is nothing I can do about it but wait. I was not even able to enjoy my short time of pregnancy because I was worried about Beta numbers, spotting and every symptom that I was having. I was very stressed out. In the future, I will try not to do this to my baby!

Good luck to everyone trying again after their loss. We can't give up. All we can do is to try again!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ummi thanks for asking trying not to worry about everything i have no symptons at all so scared there is something that rings true in cocos statement not to stress out too much i wish someone could help me to do this but so so nervous but i have to keep telling myself what will be will be


----------



## Cocobrowns

kelly1973 said:


> hi ummi thanks for asking trying not to worry about everything i have no symptons at all so scared there is something that rings true in cocos statement not to stress out too much i wish someone could help me to do this but so so nervous but i have to keep telling myself what will be will be


All I can say is that I wish you the very best. Even though these forums are very helpful and is a great support system for us, I strongly believe that it also causes one to worry about everything. You do not need that stress right now. Next time, i will just be looking up ways to care for my future baby opposed to looking up everything about pregnancy. Maybe when I get over 3 months or so, I might look at certain things but until then, I am going to try my best to stay off these boards until I at least hear the heartbeat and feel confident that everything is OK. 

I believe that you will be OK. Just try not to be stressed out and believe that you will have a beautiful baby. In the mean time, enjoy your pregnancy and try not to look into everything!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ginny83

sorry, wrote something and then decided I need to improve my PMA :S


----------



## ickle pand

Coco I plan to enjoy every second of my next pregnancy, I won't let the fear of the worst happening ruin the joy of something I've waited so long for. 

Someone please remind me if this though because I know I'll be terrified when it does happen lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I have been worrying about the hydro lately, I think I am looking for something to blame! lol


----------



## ickle pand

I googled it well Dani - nothing showed up :)


----------



## kristina1291

well the 13th was cycle day 10


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

Bfn again. :(
Can someone give me a slap and tell to stop testing and torturing myself? I'll try not to test tomorrow.


----------



## ginny83

oh sorry to hear about the BFN Ummi :(

Sometimes I have to quickly throw away my pee so I can't test lol


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry about the BFN Ummi. Have you had any symptoms? Its so hard not to test, if I had any tricks, I'd pass them on.


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, I was also going to try just not having any pregnancy tests in the house.

Much more of an effort to go to the shop and buy one rather than just having it on hand. Might not stop you, but could slow you down at least?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes that what I thought. But I still have at least 15-20 to finish off! Actually they were supposd to be in the case I got a bfP I could test again and again until I have a scan to confirm heartbeat and all. Silly me!
For sure (well, almost sure ^^) when I finish this stash i'm not gonna buy any more. I may just buy a frer and wait for af. I still had hopes this morning looking -again- at other ff charts with bfn until 13-14 even 16 dpo and the next day bfp. 

Thanks ladies for being there. Kept thinking of all of you this morning around 4 am. Hope you all get your bfp, and that's the sticky rainbow baby for our preggos ;-)


----------



## ginny83

your exactly right Ummi, it's still early :)

Also, don't forget to take it easy on yourself it's only your second cycle after your m/c (I know easier said than done) :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I think quite a few of us do exactly the same Ummi. It was a nice change for me this cycle not to test - much less stressful! But I think I'll be back to my old routine this cycle


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No real symptoms here. Sore tits (had sore bbs last cycle, it's a bit different this time though). Had cramps, they're gone. No twinge, nothing. And even if I may feel nauseous from time to time, it doesnt mean anything as the metformine can play a bit part (and I did feel nauseous in the middle of the cycle). Anyway, those symptoms in my case are not really reliable as they happen more or less whether I'm pg or not. 
Oh and actually i only have 7 tests left (what did I do with the other ones?? ^^) and 2 digis but those ones are for bfps only!!


----------



## horseypants

i tortured myself with tests all last week and a tiny bit this weekend. i'm out now! now i'm torturing myself with waiting for af. i am really eally hoping she comes for me on time because i've imagined up a chemical pregnancy that lasted for one day at 7dpo. (i hope this was imagined, partially because im worried my body will hold on and it will take a month and a half to bleed and then we go through a bunch of tragic times again. and slowly.) And as if that wasn't enough of a rant, lol, here's my little internal jerk. I secretly think my pain is the worst, cause I'm 34 and waited this long. I have no kids and think I deserve at least ONE! BUT, I know we all have our own personal struggle and they are all significant and valid. And I want to see all of us get waht we want. Maybe get to have twice as many children as we wanted and be more than satisfied. xo Here's to that!


----------



## ickle pand

I used to have horrendous nausea with the metformin, especially when I first started it or went up to the next dose. 

I hope you get to use those digis soon :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi - I hope you get to use the digi's!! I think this whole process was designed to annoy us... or maybe to teach us patience. lol

ickle - I think it's tough NOT to have some rough times after you've been through a miscarriage. I think everyone of us started out our first pregnancy giddy as all get out and believing that everything would be fine. Now our innocence is gone, so while it's still amazing and a happy occasion, I think it's only natural to worry that something could go wrong. I get some nausea with metformin too, but mostly I just get diarhhea.  

Coco - I read a pregnancy journal that started out something like "Everyone thinks I'm crazy to start this so soon, but I know that writing this journal isn't going to affect whether my baby makes it full term or not" and it just really struck me. I've allowed myself to worry that I'd jinxed things by telling people/starting a journal/whatever, but really it doesn't matter what I do about those types of things - those aren't going to affect the survival of my child or not - so I'm also going to try and take the route of just enjoying and being happy the next time I get pregnant. That said, I WILL do everything in my power to be proactive if I feel that I need something done to save my child. I think research is a good thing - with the realization that everything happens a bit differently with everyone. I sadly don't trust my doctors to know everything that they should about the things affecting *me*, so I will be looking things up on the internet. 

Horsey - I know how you feel. I'm 36 (for another month... *sigh*) and waited until I found my husband to have kids. We've been trying for 2+ years with no living children to show for it. It's NOT fair, but then nothing has ever come easily in my life. My husband was worth the wait and the tears and frustrations in those years of no one special, and I do believe that when I have a child, it will be the same and that I'll be much more appreciative of what I'm given because of the struggles that I went through to have that child.

AFM, my temps have jumped up a bit the last couple of days, so maybe ovulation will finally be detected soon. I took the initiative yesterday to start trying some gluten free recipes. Between my mom and I, we tried 3 different recipes, ALL of them with great success! No gluten or grains or processed sugar in any of them, and no dairy even in one of them. My husband and my dad (both very much NOT into the whole no sugar or no gluten thing) both were happy with the taste of all 3 things and think they should be things we continue to make. :D Here's what we made:

Gluten free, dairy free, processed sugar free (sweetened by honey), nut and grain free blueberry muffins:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8012/7625537192_53781e3ca1.jpg


Gluten free, processed sugar free (again sweetened by honey), and grain free brownies:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8154/7625767404_4c3d3b6d87.jpg

And for dinner, gluten free, sugar free, and grain free parmesan crusted chicken:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7106/7626301794_577ce2bc61.jpg

Everything was soooo good! I'm glad to have found some recipes that I love that are good for my diet and me! :)


----------



## ickle pand

They look amazing dodger!


----------



## horseypants

yes they really do! the brownie and the muffin look delicious and i could go for that chicken right now, even though it's still only 8.30am here :p


----------



## dodgercpkl

horseypants said:


> yes they really do! the brownie and the muffin look delicious and i could go for that chicken right now, even though it's still only 8.30am here :p

I'm in California too, so it's 830 where I am as well.  But I had those last night and they were scrumptious! In fact hm... I think there were a couple left over. Breakfast is served! :D


----------



## horseypants

YUM

hey can you explain a bit more about what you were saying about folic acid? i've been trying for a couple years now, have had two losses and havent been tested for blood clotting or the mthfr (can u explain that breifly too pls) but i keep thinking i should keep taking vitamins..... then i'm like oh it's all bs. screw the vitamins :p

yay, you are in socal! fabulous 

also i've been getting curious about aspirin and progesterone too but im a person who doesnt like to take anything really. i want to keep the fantasy alive that i can rely on nature to work itself out a bit longer. i dont like the idea of accidentally ending up throwing off yet another thing i dont understand by say taking hormones but deperate times, they are a comin'.


----------



## dodgercpkl

horseypants said:


> YUM
> 
> hey can you explain a bit more about what you were saying about folic acid? i've been trying for a couple years now, have had two losses and havent been tested for blood clotting or the mthfr (can u explain that breifly too pls) but i keep thinking i should keep taking vitamins..... then i'm like oh it's all bs. screw the vitamins :p
> 
> yay, you are in socal! fabulous
> 
> also i've been getting curious about aspirin and progesterone too but im a person who doesnt like to take anything really. i want to keep the fantasy alive that i can rely on nature to work itself out a bit longer. i dont like the idea of accidentally ending up throwing off yet another thing i dont understand by say taking hormones but deperate times, they are a comin'.

Hah! You sound just like me 2 years ago.  I HATE taking pills (still do despite how many I take these days) but I'm starting to realize that my body isn't getting what it needs. As much as I hate pills, I'd do anything to be able to hold a happy healthy little baby in my arms, and I feel now, that this is what it's going to take.

Anyway, with folic acid, it's a synthetic form of the B9 vitamin (part of the B vitamin group). Folate is the form that we get from nature - leafy greens etc. And folate is the form that the body can use. Since I've found out about MTHFR and the ramifications of that to me, I've been finding out a ton about vitamins and what's allowed and how this thing that is supposed to be so beneficial to us (especially in preparation of being pregnant) is actually just about the opposite - folic acid that is. Folate as nature provides it to us is good for us and is GREAT and needed during pregnancy. Here's a couple of videos (you can find a bunch if you look up "synthetic vs natural folic acid") that explain better then me about it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv9PO9qVO6M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khM2S4ZhnWI

The long and the short of it is even though they seem to be identical, they *act* differently in our bodies. One example that I saw said that vitamins in their natural form reflect light only one direction (I can't remember if they specified if it was left or if it was right) but the synthetics reflect light both to the right AND to the left. That means that there are things in the synthetics that we just can't use and in the case of folic acid, they appear to build up and can lead to cancer, etc.

MTHFR is an enzyme that is responsible for converting folic acid (yes the synthetic) from folic acid into what our bodies actually need which is L-MTHF (or the long version which is L-Methyltetrahydrofolate). Having an MTHFR mutation means that somewhere in the process, your genes are messing up that conversion. The form that I have (double mutation of the C677T allele) causes me to operate this processing at 30% of 'normal' or less. There is another form where the conversion happens ok but that the process just after is messed up. B vitamins are crucial in keeping homocysteine levels down (this is a clotting potential indicator) and keeping your body functioning as it should - making sure in particular that cell division and rapid cell growth (pretty key in creating a baby!) have the supplies and energy that are needed to continue. 

So in addition to causing the misfunction of the nutrient processing, it's a clotting disease as well. It's highly associated with Down's syndrome kids, lung clots, and a huge long list of other things. Oh and apparently at least 50% of the population is believed to have one variation of this mutation or another.

I'll get off my soap box now. :haha:

I don't know what to tell you about the baby aspirin and progesterone. I do know that a ton of ladies use both of them and many have happy results that they contribute to the taking of them. I'll be on both this cycle myself. I hesitated in taking either of them until I knew more, but I'm glad that I'm on them now. I wondered about the progesterone issues a LOT after my first mc, and even more after my 2nd.

Let me know if you have any more questions! It's fun to share what I've learned! Hope this helped explain a bit...

What part of SoCal are you in? I'm about 20 mins south of Disneyland.


----------



## merristems

Wow dodger your'e a wealth of knowledge :) Isn't it crazy how much stuff you start to discover when you have a loss like we all have? I barely knew anything before we started ttc and i still dont think i know half as much as I could but my friends all think im a fertility guru! All for the cause I say! Those cakes look totally amazing :) yum
Horsey I know what you mean about testing I was trying to be really stricts this cycle and wait til cd13 but tested at 9, 11, 13, 14!! Got old af today so that's me out this time! Im with you on the chemical fears too, i really want to enjoy my next bfp but I know I will be scared witless and I also know that When we get our bfp we will cherish them more than humanly possible because of the losses we have suffered. I just wish I could see into the future So I knew when!


----------



## kelly1973

Horsey im 39 and no kids i was in a very violent relationship for many years finally met my adorable partner now who treats me like a princess so thats why i started so late in life.

Dodge i wish you lived nearer you are so clever sooooo yummy 

hope all you ladies are ok x


----------



## dodgercpkl

You are sooooo right Merri! I know way more then I ever thought I'd know about this stuff. I still kinda wish I could go back to the blissful days of ignorance when I didn't need to know these things. >.<

If anyone wants recipes, just let me know. :) I'm more then happy to share! I found them really easy to make and the recipe lists are short!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh! I forgot to add that I just discovered a really interesting website (another lady on BnB had posted it in a different thread), it's all about miscarriages and what they have found to correlate with (or not) miscarriage and the studies behind it: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home

It's pretty neat and soooo much information!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope your all well and wanted to share something with you thats really worring me here goes.

when i was a tenager my friend and i went and saw someone that looks into the future well my friend went in first and after ten minutes she came out crying then i went in and nothing negative that i can remenber i spoke to my friend after and the reason she got upset is cause she was told she would never be able to have kids well now she has 3 what if the message was meant for me and this pregnancy is guna end again and its not guna happen im worried sick i know this sounds child like but i cany get it out of my head


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's hard to put fears like those out of your head. *hugs* Just try and keep a PMA as much as possible. *hugs*


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: i believe no one can know the future. And if she was wrong about the person she may as well have been wrong about the details. *hugs* PMA all the way!

Dodger thanks for all the info and the pics! I'm a recipe taker if you'd like to share! ;-)

Same as you ladies I learned, and I'm learning so much in this ttc(al) journey. I know more about my body than I'd ever dreamed to! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, a few years ago I went to see a psychic. She was spot on, really good. She picked up on my fear that I would never have children. She told me that I would, and I would have a boy, and then quickly added "and maybe a girl." now any rational person would think that she had just got it wrong. In my head I have been frightened that she was trying to tell me that yes I would have a son, but something is going to happen to my precious daughter and I am going to lose her. The point I'm trying to make is we all have these irrational thoughts and at times of stress and fear they come to the fore even more. We try to protect ourselves rather than being able to enjoy our pregnancy because of what we have been through, and in a lot of our cases it seems, we are in our 30's (just, in my case) and have waited so long for this. 
As far as I'm concerned it was very unprofessional of that lady to tell your friend she wouldn't have children. I'm sure the message wasn't meant for you, please try not to dwell on it. You are pregnant and your pregnancy has a good chance. I get the fears totally, even at 17 weeks I can't relax. I was looking at baby clothes the other day longingly before realising that I was pregnant. I don't think I have allowed my subconscious to accept it yet. I am so nervous about my 20 week scan. We are here for you through all these worries.


----------



## horseypants

kelly, something similarly worrying happened to me a few year ago too and i've been having a hard time pushing it out of my mind. i firmly believe though that we can do a lot of good by believing we're going to get lucky, and we can do ourselves (and our chances) a fair amount of harm by fearing the worst. i am so guilty of being negative and letting anxiety get to me! it's pretty clear hearing you though that this woman was full of bs and we need to exorcise that memory, or at least the power of it over you! xoxoxo


----------



## kristina1291

tested today...neg...cycle day 21


----------



## ginny83

Dodger - I really like that thought of comparing waiting for our partners to waiting for (sticky) babies. I know it's not exactly the same, but in my early 20's I was with someone for about 4 years and then he broke up with me and I was devastated. Then after a while I found DF and now that relationship is so much better than I one I had with the other guy. Even though I went through a lot of heartbreak and misery, I'd do it all again to end up with DF (I just wish I knew that at the time). Obviously it's not the same thing as going through miscarriages or ttc, but I guess the point is, when we have our babies we'll probably think I'd go through all that again to get to this point. 

Kelly - I get superstitious about things sometimes, like I keep thinking what did I do with DS that I didn't do with the last pregnancy. For example, I during the last pregnancy had booked myself into a different hospital to where I had DS- so this time I have already made this decision to go to the same hospital I had DS. Logically, I know which hospital I choose is not going to change if I miscarry or not, but it's sometimes hard to get your heart to listen to your head. Try and not think about the fortune teller, remember if they really could tell the future they probably would be off enjoying their millions of dollars....

AFM - I had a quick look at the website Dodger put up, after looking at it I thought it's probably not going to help my mental state at the moment, but I will take away this claim: Chocolate lowers miscarriage risk by 19% lol what a lovely excuse to indulge!

Overall I'm feeling a bit better today. AF is due tomorrow and I usually have spotting at least one day before and so far nothing!

Hope everyone is well :) It's a lovely sunny winter day over here. Hope all you ladies in the UK are enjoying your warm weather :)


----------



## ickle pand

We're supposed to be getting some sunshine this week but it's not made its way up to Scotland yet :( Its been a really crappy summer weatherwise this year. 

Ginny - passing AF due date will be the first of many milestones. I hope you relax a little more with each one. Same goes for you Kelly :)

I had a quick look at that website too but not in any depth. A few of the figures confused me - they said x had a higher/lower risk or miscarriage but didn't say higher/lower than what. I mean chocolate is an easy one, eating chocolate gives you a lower risk than if you don't eat chocolate but the age ones confused me. Maybe I didn't look at all the info though. 

AFM - AF is still here so nothing much to report. My birthday is coming up which is a good thing and a bad thing. When I think about where I was health wise on my last birthday, I'm in such a better place now, but when every birthday passed I also can't help but think that it's another year without getting pregnant etc. DH is taking me out to dinner for my birthday on the Saturday after it, I just need to decide where I want to go. There are too many choices though!


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-sorry that Af showed you.happy b.day in advance and i can easily understand what you feels on special moment of your life.i always feel same at my anniversary or my b.day or Dh'b.day.Dh always says we are getting late to be parents.and this feeling always intrupt in our celebration .but i really wish ickle you will pregnant very soon and celebrate your next special occation with your little one.
Good luck


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ickle you always have a way of making me feel better xx
ginny i looked at that link bout mc and had to turn it off as i could feel the panic rising. it was the age thing as im 40 in march and oh is quite a bit older then me and apparently thats bad so freked me out.

i need to stop doing research and relax how are you all ive got a virus o something coming feel total poo ache all over and bad head sofa for me today after feed time


----------



## ickle pand

I think avoiding research is a really good idea if it's making you panic. Have a restful day and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope you're feeling better soon kelly. On the bright side, I remember one of my colleague who had a wonderful baby girl after her 40th birthday, and it was her first. Statistics are just numbers after all. Have a good rest. Take care xxx

Ickle: same for you, many wonderful things can happen. Another story to chear up: one of my friend waited 17 years before she got pg for the first time! She was 37 when she had him. 

Mohini: how are you?

How is everyone else?
I hope that it will happen for you all!

Afm: nothing much to report. I did test this morning (did I say I wouldn'd?? ) bfn as usual. But i'm not as upset as yesterday, a lil bit but that's ok.


----------



## ickle pand

17 years? Wow that is a long wait! My auntie and uncle had been married for 13 years when they got pregnant with my cousin. I'm not sure exactly how long they'd been trying for but I know that they'd given up on having a baby and decided to go on a dream holiday. My auntie lost loads of weight for it and bam, fell pregnant. I think she has undiagnosed PCOS though. I have it, my mum's other sister had some sort of hormonal problems when she was TTC, and her daughter has PCOS, so it looks like it runs in our family.

Kelly it's true what Ummi said, they are just numbers. The only statistic you need to remember is that most women who get pregnant will have their babies :)


----------



## Emum

Sorry for everyone who is having a tough time at the moment.

CD2 here and extremely hot weather, which isn't great for crampy tummies! Am starting I think to get my head round the fact that we are getting close to the end of this journey and it isn't going to end with another child. DH's birthday is tomorrow and he will be 44, and mine will be in November. Our chances are obviously diminishing fast with each month that passes, and to be honest I'm not sure either of us really wants to be dealing with a stroppy teenager when we should be enjoying our retirement years. We may keep NTNP for a few more months, but after that I think we will have to admit defeat and concentrate on enjoying the life we currently have.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry you're going through AF too Emum. I can see where you're coming from though, I think we've all considered at what point we'll give up, especially those who already have children. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, it is very long. But that's an extreme example and she did get there in the end. She did have pcos though and had been suffering from anorexia for years. So I guess her her body was not quite ready until then. 
And indeed, I also read that pcos can run in families :( .
The good news is that women with pcos have a greater ovarian reserve later in life. So that means greater chances to get pg at a later when those eggies come out.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just saw your post emum. Sorry af showed up :( 
*hugs* hope you'll still have a nice surprise ntnp though.


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: You know how people annoyingly say it'll happen when you least expect it? Who knows, maybe NTNP will just do the trick


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sorry to read your post Emum. I hope your journey isn't over.


----------



## kelly1973

emun i really hope your journey isnt over xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's been quiet here lately. How is everyone today?


----------



## ickle pand

It is a bit quiet isn't it?

I'm good, enjoying the wee bit of sunshine that we've got here today. I've got my weigh in tonight, then have to neck my tea and head round to Kev's sisters with our nephew's birthday present. 

We're having such a busy week! Monday I had to rush to the garage to drop my car off on my way home, and then had to do the same yesterday with the courtesy car while also stopping off to pick up the birthday present, already said what we're doing tonight. Tomorrow we're going to see Kev's brother and their kids, and at some point over the weekend I'm meeting up with my friend and her two boys. I'm also trying to finish off the spring cleaning that we never got round to finishing and I need to go clothes shopping too. I need a clone!


----------



## ginny83

oh hope you great some more great numbers at your weigh in tonight ickle :)

We drove out to have a look at out plot today - the frame is up now, yay! I'll have to try and post a picture of it soon. Not that it's an amazing house or anything, but I'm excited about it!

I've been busy studying today - DS goes to childcare on Wednesday and I dedicate myself to studying for the whole day. I've got a another big assignment due next week :S I think I'm going to take a bit of a break soon though. Last time I was pregnant I had a horrible time studying while having morning sickness at the same time, so at the end of August my study period finishes and I'm going to take the next 3 months off. 

AF was due today and no sign of her (One milestone down :)), plus I went to the doctors and got a beta hcg taken. Will hopefully get the results tomorrow.


----------



## ickle pand

A new house is always exciting!

Glad you've passed your first mini-milestone. Fingers crossed for good HCG figures :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

A bit tired today. It's the 6th day of ramadan and I think af is coming soon. Another bfn today so not much hope now :(
When she comes I will have to break my fast, so I hope she wont stay too long. 

Ginny: it's only natural to take a break. If you're sick, then the times when you're not you'll be able to enjoy your ds instead of studying. 

Ickle: that's what I call busy ;-) !! Hope you have a nice time enjoying time with the family and the nice weather.


----------



## ickle pand

Your temps still look good so far Ummi. That dip on Monday could've been implantation. If nothing else, this cycle is a lot shorter than the last one, with a longer LP which is always good.


----------



## ginny83

Ickle's right Ummi, your cycle is looking good even if it ends in an AF (hope not though).... Before your miscarriage how long was your LP?


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies. Sorry about AF ickle and emum.
I hope your journey ends in a BFP emum - you never know, I believe anything is possible:)
Actually I hope all our journeys end with a BFP and a LO (or 2) in our arms.
Your chart looks really good ummi!! FXed
I hope you feel better soon kelly and try to rest and relax and not worry!!
Ginni - congrats on your 1st milestone, looking forward to hearing about all your other milestones!!
Dani - how are you?

I had my cd11 scan today and I have a good thick lining 9.7mm and 3 follies on one side and 5 on the other - all small though but it is early yet and I don't usually O until cd 16-19. So please keep your FXed for me ladies that my eggies get growing over the next few days. At least I know the soy is working.


----------



## ginny83

Are you using soy instead of clomid this cycle mas?

Will they still give you some type of medicine to make you actually O?

Fingers crossed anyway!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Mas. 
Ummi, hope AF doesn't disrupt Ramadan for you too much if she turns up. My last cycle before my bfp was similar to yours, with a longer LP. I think it took my body a while to settle down after my erpc. 
Ickle you sound busy, good luck for tonight's weigh in. 
Afm, pleased its a little cooler today. I couldn't sleep last night, I'm just starting to get a little uncomfortable on a night bump wise, I think in a couple of weeks the Big Pillow will have to come out again. I felt very sorry for my heavily pregnant friends yesterday in that heat.


----------



## ginny83

MrsM, you're probably perfectly far long in your pregnancy for hot weather - your big enough that you can wear a maxi dress and show off your bump, but not that big that it's super uncomfortable to be in the heat 

PS. I love maxi dresses on pregnant women, they just look so lovely I think! Unfortunately I think I always look pregnant in maxi dresses, so I'm really hoping I'll have a bump this summer with a good excuse to wear one!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - I can totally understand your thinking, but I do hope that your journey isn't over. I'm very much hoping and praying for another LO for you.

Ummi - I've read that too, about PCOS and ovarian reserve, but my RE (not that I think he's a brainiac) disagrees. Eh well. It doesn't really matter what he thinks.  It does seem like PCOS is probably somewhat genetic. I'm nearly positive that my mom has it, but I don't think there is a good way to test for it now to find out for sure. As for your charts, it's still looking amazing, so until the witch shows, I'm still holding out hope! :D And I agree with Ickle in looking at the positives. :)

MrsM - It has been quiet! I'm good. Just been bebopping around looking stuff up, doing more exploring of gluten free stuff, etc. I'm so glad things are going well!

Ickle - Sounds like you are all kinds of busy! 

Ginny - Take the time you need for resting! Congrats on making it past the first milestone! :)

Mas - Fingers crossed! Sounds good about the lining and the follies!

AFM, I went to get my progesterone prescription yesterday only to find out that it will take a couple of days to prepare. GRRRR.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies. Sorry for being so negative this morning. I had a bit more pma during the rest of day! I thought that, instead of hoping for a bfp every cycle, I should transfer this hope ever year. So now I'm hoping for a bfp before next ramadan. And what you all said is true: it is so far my best cycle, lengthwise. So I may have 12 more chances of getting pg until next year, instead of 3 or 4. 

MrsM: glad to know you're getting bigger. Af is so annoying! Despite me having incredibly long cycles, she always finds a way of coming in the middle of my fast! Argh! Hope I'll be able to send her a postcard letting her know she can stay wherever she is for the next nine months or so!

Mas: that sound good. Hope that'll give nice eggies. 

Dodger: yeah for the recipes! Bon appetit!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny: i dont know my usual lp. I started charting and had my bfp straight away. I never thought about charting before, so I spent a year ttc without knowing where I was in my cycle.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi2boyz said:


> Ginny: i dont know my usual lp. I started charting and had my bfp straight away. I never thought about charting before, so I spent a year ttc without knowing where I was in my cycle.

I know that feeling well. Do you feel like you are trying to play catch up because of that? I know I do... It's soooo frustrating!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I know!! And tbh i dont even know how i managed to get pg with my sons!


----------



## dodgercpkl

:) I know for us our pregnancies have been because of a good solid bd plan.  Good thing we both like bd'ing!


----------



## ickle pand

What was you bd plan when you got pregnant? I'm always a bit wishy washy with mine so I think I need to get stricter on DH lol!


----------



## dodgercpkl

We stick to bd every other day with accepting that occasionally it's a 2 day gap between. That gets us at least 2 bd's during fertile periods no matter when I O.


----------



## ickle pand

Right I'm going to do that this month since my ov can be unpredictable too. Will break the news to DH later lol!

For people who don't read my journal, I've list 2lbs this week and am officially overweight instead of being obese now :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've said in your journal already, but well done you. I'm proper chuffed for you, so proud of what you have achieved.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I'm so proud of myself :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And so you should be. What does Kev think?


----------



## ickle pand

He's really proud of me too. He loved me when I was bigger so it's never been an issue for him but I think he's enjoying the increase in my confidence and self esteem.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When Mark lost lots of weight that's how I felt about it too. I was pleased he lost it because I knew he wasn't happy with it.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I was saying to my mum that I feel totally different about my body now that I've slimmed down to a 16 than I did when I'd gone up to a 16, even though I've got saggy bits, stretch marks, scars etc now.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's wonderful news ickle!!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## kelly1973

well done ickle thats amazing xx


----------



## Mas1118

Thats excellent Ickle - great job!!


----------



## Mas1118

It has been very hot here too MrsMig, we have had more recording breaking hot days this year than ever! and no rain for a month, the farmers are all worried about the crops. It finally rained today and is supposed to rain tomorrow. It is still hot out though but not as bad.
I find a cool bath before bed helps me sleep when its hot.


----------



## ginny83

well done Ickle! And you sound really lucky to have such a supportive DH!

I got my hcg results back today - 314 at 14DPO!


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds good Ginny. Is the beta being repeated to check that it's doubling or are you just having the one test!


----------



## kelly1973

im biting the bullet and ringing the docs today hopefully i can see them today hope all you ladies are ok x


----------



## kelly1973

10.30 today how silly of me im scared my dream is guna be shattered im such a child sometimes


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, it's all going to be fine today. The doc will give you the number to ring your midwife to book in, ask for high dose folic acid, you should be just coming up to 5 weeks now shouldn't you? You are out of the chemical danger zone (that sounds like something to do with warfare doesn't it? :haha:) and I'm there with you holding your hand. I know it's frightening..but try to be a little bit excited too. :hugs:
Mas I hope you get that rain. It seems a lot cooler here today thank goodness.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Ginny I meant to say I don't know a lot about betas, but that sounds good. 
I get updates from the Bounty Club on facebook and every day they feature a "question of the day". Today's was from somebody saying that she should be 11+5 pregnant and has just had her dating scan, and it has put her 5 weeks behind at 6+6. Now I am thinking that if she is sure of her dates there is probably not going to be a happy ending here, but everyone is telling her not to worry! I can't believe she hasn't had things explained to her, she just said she has to go back in 2 weeks. I don't know who this girl is but I find it very sad that she doesn't seem to have been given much information. :-(


----------



## ginny83

I'm going to the GP again tomorrow to get my dating scan referral, so I might ask him if it's worth getting anther test to make sure they're going up correctly. 

MrsM - that's sad about that lady. Did they find a heart beat?

Kelly - glad you go the appointment for today, I bet you'll feel better after it :)


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg that made me lol chemical danger zone thanks you are bloody brilliant feel better already onwards and upwards


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Kelly. They probably won't do much today except refer you to the midwife, so there's nothing to worry about. 

That's so sad Mrs M. She should've had it explained to her. Hopefully she's going by her LMP and ov'd really late. She should be seen again in less than 2 weeks though - that's more than enough time to know what's going on. 

Ginny the beta will give you reassurance but then it'll only let you know what's happening when the tests are taken, after that you'll be back to worrying again so it might not really be worth it, if that makes sense.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig I've got that danger zone song from Top Gun in my head now lol!


----------



## ginny83

Lol now Ive got it in my head Ickle!

haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So have I Ickle. The lady went by her LMP and a digi. She didn't say if they saw a heartbeat or not. I remember with Debzie's last loss a similar thing happened to her, but I think they might even have made her wait even longer. It's too cruel.


----------



## ickle pand

It is so cruel. I hope she makes a nuisance of her self at her doctor until she gets some answers.


----------



## kristina1291

hey girls


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Kristina. How are you?


----------



## kristina1291

ive been better i guess. im in the middle of ttc..af coming on the 31st ...but i already tested negative on the 17th,20th 20th..just worried that that counts me out :( with both my pregnancies i always tested really early..its just so hard cus i feel sooo alone


----------



## ickle pand

It all depends when you ovulated and when implantation happens. Every pregnancy is different. Didn't you think that you ov'd on the 10th or was it CD10? It can take 6-12 days after ovulation for implantation to happen and then at least 3 days for enough HCG to be testable. So that's at least 9-15 DPO. You're not out until AF arrives, regardless of negative tests. 

Here is a picture of what happens after ovulation
https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388


----------



## kristina1291

i think cycle day 10,which was the 13th..im just hoping this is my month..this coming af is my 3rd since the mc :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Ginny: that's good results. Try not to worry. You'll be ok. 
Kelly: hope the gp appt went well and that the doc managed to reassure you. 

Afm: big temp drop this morning. Not holding on too much hope now. It's not below coverline yet, but that's AF's business card saying she'll be visiting soon :(
Well, I guess that the start of a new cycle, new hopes.


----------



## ickle pand

Well if you ov'd on the 13th, I'd say that AF is due on the 27th rather than the 31st. That's just roughly though since you don't know how long your luteal phase is yet. It's still very early days since your mc and your body may still be getting back to normal. It's so hard to deal with this when all you want is to be pregnant again. I've got everything crossed for you!

Ummi - Sorry it looks like AF is on the way. I hope you're wrong but I think I'd feel the same if it was me. :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

MrsM - If that lady had a + HPT at 4 weeks, it's really not looking good, because obviously if they're telling her she's only 6 weeks along it means that she would have conceived after her +hpt... My GP strung out my miscarriage as well a bit. After I had the scan at 12 weeks with no heart beat he still made me get 2 blood tests to see if my levels were rising or not. Of course they weren't rising, but also at 12 weeks it's normal for them to decline even a bit as they plateau out. So really I waited an extra week for nothing :S

Kristina - I can remember, do you temp? You never know you might have O'd later than you thought?

Ummi: Sorry that you got the temp drop :( 13 days is a great LP though! Maybe your body just needed to get regulated again first?


----------



## ginny83

oh not sure if I've mentioned this ladies, but be careful if any of you are using or looking at using countdown to pregnancy.... I don't think their bbt software is as good as FF. This cycle I also put my temp into them and they said they couldn't detect I Od via BBT :roll:


----------



## ickle pand

I've heard that loads about CDTP. FF has been on the go for so long (I've been on there since 2003 and it wasn't a new site then), they must have so much more data than any other site, so they're bound to be better than the rest.


----------



## kelly1973

you were right ickle referral to midwife that is it 21 august ages away do you think that will just be to do bloods its at the local small hospital in brampton, she didnt advise asprin and wouldnt give me high dose folic acid so thats that ginny are you taking asprin i really dont no what to do arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ickle pand

I've no idea sorry, I never got as far as a booking in appointment. Here we just phone the midwife unit directly and organise it all through them, rather than having to go to a GP. I think they ask about your family history - so things like pre-clampsia, gestational diabetes and will probably check your blood pressure. I'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to tell you more though.


----------



## Emum

Yes 8 weeks is a bit early to do bloods kelly. They tend to be done at around the 12 week mark to check for markers for downs syndrome etc. If they do take blood at 8 weeks its probably just to check your iron levels.

I suspect they will take details of previous pregnancies, health issues on both sides of the family, risk factors, check your BP and your wee for signs of infection, and ask you which hospital you would like to have the baby in, or if you want a home birth. They will probably also refer you at that point for a dating/nuchal scan to take place around the 12 week mark.


----------



## kelly1973

ok thanks ladies


----------



## ickle pand

What are your due dates Kelly and Ginny?

ETA - I've just seen your signature Ginny. Love the PMA!


----------



## kelly1973

30th march ickle


----------



## ickle pand

Aww a spring baby. That'll be lovely :)


----------



## kelly1973

hell i feel rough cant eat at all completly gone off food


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for feeling rough kelly!! (in a good way you understand!) I think each area is different for booking. I saw my GP mw at 8 weeks but was only given my paperwork to fill in at home, no blood/urine etc. I was a bit upset at that after reading other people experience but in the end I got a proper booking appointment just before my 12 week scan at the hopstial. They did bloods for the downs sreening and urine check and full history. I took aspirin without prescription despite 'normal' (although slightly high end) clotting levels. It is an individual desicion, for me it was an 'it can't hurt' approach. I was also given the 5mg folic acid from the EPU on that basis. If I had any left I'd send you some butI stopped the high dose last week.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That a good sign kelly!! Yeah for morning sickness! Wish you feel better soon though. My friend tried an acupuncture bracelet where there a little ball inside the wrist that presses against a special point and she told me it works wonders. And I've checked something called Queasy Drops (homeopathic drops) Apparently it works too.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ummi ill take a look

pink was that your first scan at 12 weeks then?has anyone gone onto the asprin and been told by adoc that it wont hurt i really dont know what to do


----------



## Emum

kelly, aspirin CAN hurt, or it can help, depending on your own medical status. So you would be unwise to take action one way or the other, based on what others have done without knowing whether their medical issues are similar to your own.

If you do a search on the main forum, you will see that some ladies have miscarried using baby aspirin, and their miscarriages have been attributed by the doctors to this. Also some ladies have had threatened miscarriages, been advised to stop the aspirin, and gone on to have healthy babies. On the other hand, some ladies who have known problems with sticky blood, have used aspirin and had a healthy pregnancy after several losses. I am personally on the side of take nothing which MAY cause harm to a baby, unless you know for definite that it will do the baby good,as I would blame myself if I suffered another loss when taking something which might have caused it, but everyone has to make their own decision on that.

On folic acid, my understanding was that any excess folic acid not needed by the body would just be got rid of in your urine, and that it is almost impossible to overdose on folic acid. You can definitely get 5mg folic acid tablets over the counter, so if you want to take this dose and have researched it yourself and think it would be beneficial, then you can just buy them, and don't need a prescription. I think a 3 month supply from Lloyds pharmacy for example costs less than £1.


----------



## ickle pand

I asked the FS about taking aspirin after a BFP and he said that it's been proven to help women who've had recurrent mc's due to clotting disorders. He said there's no real evidence that it can help, if you don't have a clotting disorder, but it's not likely to do any harm either, especially since it's the low dose one you take. I'll take it when I get a BFP because I don't want to take the risk that I might have a disorder and then lose another baby, when it's something that can be easily treated with something cheap that you can buy over the counter.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - You should watch this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv9PO9qVO6M And that's not the only one that talks about it. FOLATE in it's natural form what you said is true, but synthetic folic acid is something that just plain scares me these days. There really is a ton of info out there on it.

Ickle - I don't blame you. 

Kelly - I know you'll know what I mean when I say "YAY for morning sickness!"


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My doctor told me to take it but that wasn't based on any tests or anything. I asked him to prescribe the high dose folic acid and he did. Pink, how come you have stopped the high dose? 
Kelly here we have booking at 8-9 weeks, they go through your yellow notes, take bloods to test your own levels, iron etc, urine, talk through your family health history, discuss where you want to give birth, and weigh you. I have had 3 and they have all been similar. Recently at ours they ring the hospital and book your dating scan.


----------



## Mas1118

We had a wicked awesome storm here last night! Huge lightning show and load thunder that just went on and on and yes lots of precious rain! The crops may survive yet! And hopefully the fire ban will be lifts for our vacation at the cottage!

Glad to hear your beat was good Ginny and try not to worry kelly and take it one day at a time :hugs: to you both.
Ummi - I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## kelly1973

ok im torn now wtf do i do is there proof that it does harm oh lord this is difficult


----------



## dodgercpkl

kelly1973 said:


> ok im torn now wtf do i do is there proof that it does harm oh lord this is difficult

What I've chosen to do is go with the active forms. It's still folate, but it's in the form that our body can use already. Look for L-MTHF or L-Methyltetrahydrofolate. There are a bunch of names of it and it's also available without a prescription.

I'm sorry. I don't mean to cause confusion or scare you, it's just something that I feel very strongly about since I've been doing all of this research.


----------



## kelly1973

i find it all so confusing times like this i relize how dim i am dodge what do you think about asprin as im guessing your talking bout folic acid sorry for being stupid takes me a bit to get my head round things


----------



## pinksmarties

I didn't think you could get it without prescription according the BNF we use at work it is a prescription only medicine. As emum suggested there are always conflicting reports but for me the potential benefit outweighed any risk although it wasn't an easy descision to make. You could find some research that contradicted nearly everything out there.


mrsmig - after the 20 week scan the consultant said I didn't need to continue with the folic acid although I still had a few weeks supply left so used them up.


----------



## dodgercpkl

kelly1973 said:


> i find it all so confusing times like this i relize how dim i am dodge what do you think about asprin as im guessing your talking bout folic acid sorry for being stupid takes me a bit to get my head round things

I was worried like you were, but I started taking it at the recommendation of my RE. He says it's pretty standard protocol for anyone coming in there with repeat pregnancy losses especially if they have clotting issues, but that he doesn't believe that the dose causes harm. I think it's something you have to decide on your own because everyone is different and what's helpful to me, MIGHT not be helpful to you. I will point out though that there are any number of ladies on every ttc forum that will tell you that they believe that baby aspirin has done them good -even if it's just mentally!


----------



## kelly1973

can someone send me a link for the right asprin with the enteric coated so i take the right ones thanks xx


----------



## Mas1118

I meant beta, lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Boots and good chemists sell them Kelly, the enteric coated Aspirin if that is what you mean. No need to order on line, just ask at the counter.


----------



## pinksmarties

Forgot to say though that my normal preganacare tabs still have the 400mcg folic acid so not stopped completely.


----------



## ickle pand

Is it the 75mg aspirin tablets that she should take? I just had a look on the Boots website and saw the enteric coated ones were that strength.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mine are 81mg, but that seemed to be the lowest that they sell here. They are enteric coated.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's pretty close. The other ones I saw were 300mg which is a lot higher.


----------



## pinksmarties

MUST be the 75mg (81 mg tend to be overseas level) - low dose. The 300mg is the 'headache' type which has been shown to cause problems.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I'd say it was the 75mg ones as well. (especially since I'm overseas! lol)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/485105a9.jpg
There you go Kelly. These are mine from boots, just ask for low dose aspirin. They are really common, lots of people take them every day for various reasons. They should ask if you want the ones with the enteric coating, it's just because it's less irritating for the stomach. 
For anyone who remembers me posting ages ago about Marks sister who had surgery for a brain tumour, she has taken a turn for the worse today :-( I'm very worried.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Aww MrsM that's not good news. *hugs* I'll be praying that things take a turn for the better very very soon!


----------



## Emum

Oh no Mrs Mig. I hope she will be OK.

Kelly, here are some links to studies for and against taking aspirin in early pregnancy.

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/aspirin

There are pluses and cons. I feel quite strongly everyone should think hard about it and make their own mind up on the risks and benefits, and that it isn't an easy decision to make.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorty mrsM, hope your sil gets better soon. *hugs*

CD1 for me :(
At least now I know my LP!! Because it's like mid-afternoon, shall count today as cd1 or tomorrow? Hope my next cycle is as short or shorter than this one and it ends up in a bfp.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum. I agree regarding aspirin. I chose to take it as I have had weird issues with bruising in the past and thought that for me it might be a good idea. But like you say it's everybodys personal decision.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry the witch showed Ummi. But that's a nice healthy looking cycle and LP. It bodes well for future cycles in my experience!
FF always says count cd1 as the first day you wake up with full red flow but if that's what you have now I might be tempted to call today cd1. Sorry this has messed up your fasting as well.


----------



## Emum

I don't think it actually matters ummi, so long as you are consistent each month. So if you decide to call today CD1, then if you get another AF before your BFP you call it CD1 on the day the bleeding starts, not the day after. The only time it will make a difference is if you are asked to take a blood test on CD2, in which case that is calculated as the second day you wake up bleeding.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry the witch got you Ummi


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Emum. I agree regarding aspirin. I chose to take it as I have had weird issues with bruising in the past and thought that for me it might be a good idea. But like you say it's everybodys personal decision.

Totally agree with you and Emum. I decided to because I had a recommendation from an RE AND I have a clotting disorder.

Ummi - Sorry the witch arrived, but definitely good news on the nice LP! :)


----------



## kristina1291

sooo idk anything about the lp....but i started talking B-6 pills that has high ratings on strengths my LP.b its brought me alot of energy.n i highly reccomend ppl taking them.

anyway ive never tempted cus i know nothing about it


----------



## kelly1973

thanks mrs migg for the picture know what i want now, sorry sorry about marks sister hope she has a turn for the better try not to stress its not good for you hugs xx#
ummi sorry the witch got you

emun thanks ill read them now i know its a massive decision im in a pickle cause the doc said no but she said they would only reccomend if had more then two losses as they would be tested for this disorder im still in turmoil.

on abrighter note been feeling pooey all day havent eaten food just turns my tummy but this is the funny bit oh came in from clipping sheep allb day he went to hug me when he came in and the smell nearly made me puke lol poor man


----------



## Emum

kelly1973 said:


> emun thanks ill read them now i know its a massive decision im in a pickle cause the doc said no but she said they would only reccomend if had more then two losses as they would be tested for this disorder im still in turmoil.

I have to confess kelly, that I personally would take the same view as your doctor. If I'd had two consecutive losses, and any other symptoms which suggested that I might have a clotting problem or auto immune issues, then I'd consider taking baby aspirin but would still think hard about it, and would rather have a test in my hand proving I needed it. But in the absence of that, given the risk of it causing rather than preventing a miscarriage, could cause a post partum haemorredge, and knowing that it crosses the placenta and may cause birth defects, I would leave it. But then I come from the standpoint of having had a pp haemorredge after DD was born, and being very poorly as a result, and also having a child with a significant disability, so I tend to stay as pure as I can during pregnancy when it comes to food, drink and non prescription drugs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly the same thing happened to me when I was early on, Mark had been painting on a farm and came home smelling of paint stripper and sheep and I almost gipped.


----------



## pinksmarties

It is not an easy decision to make, I doubt anyone does it lightly. I do differ in opinion from emum in that working in the medical side of things I know Dr's don't have all the knowledge (and vary greatly in their opinions of treatments) especially GP's that have to cover a broad range of general ailments. As ickle has realised recently with regards her medications, the knowledge and research changes so much that it is difficult to keep up to date. You can only go with what you know, research and feel is right for you and your medical history.

Kelly I found that not eating made things worse, nausea wise, so maybe find something you can stomach and try to eat that. Luckily no smells (apart form prune juice :sick:) made things worse which was just as well as I have a very sensitive sense of smell!!


----------



## Emum

Oh, I'm not under any illusions that doctors are all knowing pink, and especially not GPs. Rather the contrary, I think a lot of them are woefully out of date or have only a very superficial knowledge.

When I said I shared kelly's GP's view, what I meant that was for me personally I would not run the risk of taking baby aspirin unless I had at least 2 losses under my belt, and ideally also a test which said I had one of the conditions it is supposed to help with. Which is what kelly's GP advised in this case. But my reasons are not that the GP said it, but because I am naturally conservative in relation to medications and interventions when pregnant, and because the research I have done (in the link I posted) suggests to me that aspirin does have risks as well as benefits, and my personal opinion is that in my case the risks would outweigh the benefits.

As I said earlier, it is a personal decision and you have to take into account what you know about your own medical history. I just wanted to redress the balance as there had been lots of posts saying that people would take it, and that it would not cause any harm to do so, and as I have a different take on it thought kelly should hear both sides and think about her options and what is best for her rather than take on trust that because it is a good idea for some people that it would be a good idea for her.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - that's exactly why I waited until I had both this prognosis of MTHFR mutation AND a dr's recommendation (and ofc 2 miscarriages....).


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry I've been MIA. Had a 2 day migraine and sickness. Struggling to keep up with life too. Work all day then photo shoots then editing! My house is a state. 

Away to read back! X


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi sorry about AF :( right there with ya!

Mrs mig sorry to hear. Hope all is ok!

Re aspirin I've been told to take now (3 losses. 2 within 7 months) but I didn't take last time without the go ahead. Kinda wish I did now but might have still mc so can't dwell!

Still reading back just before I forget lol x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho! No! She got you too! She's been giving a nasty migraine too. :( cant she go away for let say 9 months??!! I was about to ask for some news about you as we havent seen you. Try and get some rest. At least it's great your photography is taking

Aspirin thing: I dont know anything about it, but in your shoes Kelly, i would spend quite some time researching before taking any decision. Do you know if some blood disorders run in your family?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Argh! I'm gutted! Just realised my ff membership finishes in 18 days!


----------



## dodgercpkl

:( I'm watching mine dwindle too, but I still have a few months left. 

Dani - so glad to hear that your photography is taking off! That's fantastic news! I hope your migraine goes away soon and gives you some peace. :(


----------



## ginny83

Ummi - sorry AF turned up, but 13 days is a great LP :) Fingers crossed for this cycle x

Hi to everyone else, I've quickly caught up and already forgot a lot of what I was going to say :S

Kelly - I'm not taking aspirin and not going to either until my GP suggests I do. I'm going to get the results of the recent blood tests, which includes a blood clotting test, they've done in a couple of weeks so I'll ask her if my results warrant taking any - and if she says no, well at least I know her answer is kinda based on some type of results. It's a hard decision and I've thought about it, I've also thought about the progesterone cream - but for me personally, I'm too scared to self prescribe anything. 

Morning sickness hasn't kicked in for me yet. My boobs are a bit tender and I feel tired earlier than usual - but that's it symptom wise! 

Dani I could have so used your help this morning! My mum bought me a family photo shoot package which we went to this morning. Oh the family shot is horrible!! But we got that one for free as part of the package, and then we bought a canvas made up of 2 shots of DS. DS's photos were much better, but our family shot looks so staged and "posed for" - exactly the opposite of what I asked for. oh well :/


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies. 

Feeling like crap today. AF came with a revenge! Had a really bad night with lots of cramps. Dh told me it shows everything is working properly inside! Well I wonder if he'd like to swap places for one or two days!


----------



## kelly1973

no feeling sick today and eating fine worried now


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol yeah I can totally get why hearing that from him would NOT help at the moment. *hugs* Hope your cramps lessen/go away soon.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Kelly - just remember from MrsM, Loz, Pink and all the rest that the symptoms WILL come and go and it doesn't necessarily mean that you are miscarrying. *hugs* Chin up and PMA!!


----------



## Emum

Morning sickness is completely irrelevant to the wellbeing of a pregnancy kelly. Its an old wives tale that it does, I think intended to console women who get it badly.

My worst pregnancy for morning sickness was my last one which ended in a miscarriage at 6 weeks. My morning sickness actually continued though until about 8 weeks, as did the sore boobs and feeling tired. My first pregnancy I felt fine and had a MMC at 17 weeks. My second, I was fine until the third tri, third pregnancy morning sickness didn't kick in until about 10 weeks, and my fourth pregnancy it came and went - had a bit in the first few weeks, then fine, then returned with a vengence around 20 weeks and was bad off and on for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Ummi. AF is horrible when you're TTC and even if he's right, it's not really what you need to know right now. I have found the past few cycles that my period pains have gotten dramatically better since I've been using the RLT capsules up until ov. Might be something to consider.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies. Hopefully the pain will last only 2 days. Ickle: I'm already taking rlt (on your own advice btw :) ), in the tea form up to O to. It might take a few cycles to rake effect though. I hope I can come back soon on this thread with more positive words. I realise I havent been really positive lately. Sorry ladies!

Kelly: dont worry too much. Ds1 i had really bad sickness for a week or 2, and I felt fine the rest of the pg. and ds2 i was sick from beginning to end. And emum said it all. But feel free to come here and get all your worries out of the way.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

As the others said Kelly. I know it won't stop you worrying. But you won't feel sick every day. I had no ms with my daughter whatsoever. First miscarriage was the classic, i had it at first, then all symptoms disappeared at 6 weeks and I discovered at 7 weeks pregnancy had ended. Second miscarriage I had ms for around 4 days at a time then it would ease off for about 3 days. This happened up until the day I miscarried at 10 weeks and like Emum the sickness carried on a while after that. This time it's been some days on, some days off with no rhyme or reason. It stopped suddenly for a few days at 7 weeks, which is when I went high tailing to the docs and got scanned the next day. The nurse told me its really common to have a dip in symptoms at 7 weeks, so keep that in mind. 
Emum I hadn't realised you had a second trimester loss. I know you have mentioned it before but I read so much on here I can't always remember everyone's stories. Being 17 weeks now I really feel for you. That must have been horrendous.


----------



## Lozdi

I am at the point of stopping asprin now, I didn't take one for 2 days and last night got a slight palpitation, like a small version of the ones I was getting before I started the asprin:wacko:

The reason I took it is because I suspected my blood to be a little too sticky based on the very non scientific method of realising I was clotting within seconds of injuring myself! My non scientific findings were confirmed to myself when the palpitations I was getting after my bfp completely went away within hours of starting the asprin. Talking the asprin was not a decision I made lightly, as Emum said- you have to do your research and make your decision. :hugs: I did speak to a consultant about it and she was fine with me taking it up to 32 weeks and even said it can help reduce the risk of Pre-E.

Honestly I would like to continue taking it for a couple more weeks but judging by my BH I could go a little early and really don't want to risk PPH.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry to hear AF got you ladies, she sucks!


----------



## kelly1973

really dont know what to do dp doesnt want me to take it after reading the leaflet emun posted so not sure wish there wasnt all this worry involved sorry ladies im sure a sound like a winging sap


----------



## Emum

Sorry if I've complicated things for you Kelly. If it helps, talk things through on here. What are your reasons for wanting to take aspirin? You may need to remind us of your own medical issues and pregnancy history. What do you see to be the advantages and the disadvantages?


----------



## Mas1118

kelly, I hope you can try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I know worries will always arise after all you've been through but I think you will feel better if you take a deep breath and think "This is the baby we have been waiting for and when I hold him/her for the first time, it will be the most perfect moment". with many more moments to follow.PMA all the way!


----------



## Mas1118

I got a positive OPK tonight :) earlier than usual too. Hoping my follicles grew enough!


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone!

Mas - yay for positive OPKs! I love getting positive OPKs, it makes me feel like I'm achieving something lol

Ummi - Men have no idea sometimes... 

Kelly - I have to agree with the other about morning sickness not meaning much. In both my pregnancies my morning sickness started at almost exactly 6 weeks. This last pregnancy it was actually worse than with DS and it lasted until a couple of days after my D&C. 

AFM - I went to the movies last night with some girlfriends - we saw Magic Mike. Such a crappy movie, but good for a perve haha. I also had to order a plain cranberry juice on the sly and told the girls it was vodka cranberry.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mas - Yay for ovulation!!

Kelly - I'm with Emum! Think about the questions she asked and let us know your answers. Maybe we can help you think it through to a reasonable conclusion. The one thing I've learned from all of this is that no matter how similar all of our situations may be at times, we are all in the end different people with different things we have to consider. Don't try to force yourself into a mold that doesn't fit you, whether that be choosing to take aspirin from the "peer pressure" of so many others taking it or whether it be following the doctors instructions to the T even if something doesn't feel quite right. 

Ginny - Love your sly moves with the drink! :)


----------



## kelly1973

well theres no actual reasons for my thinking seeing as i dont know the symptons for clotting i just wanted to be pro active and to make sure i had the best possible chances ive never been a positive thinker ever and always thought the worst and cant seem to get out of this train of thought, the only thing i could think of was when my mum was younger she was on the pill and she was taken off by docs as she started to swell and had the startings of a thrombosis which prob has no reference to anything i just want this so bad and want to do the best i can.


----------



## Emum

Kelly, I think that makes it a lot easier. You can make a proactive plan, which doesn't have to include aspirin at all but does make you feel like you are doing all you can. Some ideas:

1. Get a healthy eating for pregnancy book and follow all the guidelines carefully. There are several around if you look on places like amazon. Don't just avoid the foods which could be dangerous, but be proactive and include some which you wouldn't normally eat but which are beneficial in pregnancy.

2. Set a good rest regime. There is a tiny amount of research which links miscarriage with sleep deprivation, so set a sensible bedtime and try to stick to it. See if you can also fit in a rest or a nap during the day or at weekends.

3. Source the best prenatal vitamin you can find and take it religiously

4. If you already exercise, then take advice now about what you should and shouldn't be doing. If you don't, start some gentle exercise such as walking or swimming and build this up very slowly until the end of the first trimester. Increased blood flow to the baby will be good, but don't overdo things and overheat.

5. Make a conscious effort to avoid any harmful toxins. Don't use aromatherapy oils, and avoid situations where you may be inhaling nasty chemicals - eg spray tans or having your hair dyed.

6. There isn't any evidence that stress increases your risk of miscarriage, but even so, try to stay as relaxed as you can. Avoid massages and reflexology in your first trimester but try to think of other activities which calm you down and fit them into your life.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ginny83

oh kelly, I know how you're feeling. I wish there was something I could do to make sure this isn't going to happen again to me - or if it is does it's truly for "nature reasons" and not something that I could have potentially prevented. 

Thinking about everything as little milestones is really helping me not worry as much. If I think about going for my 12 week scan I immediately feel sick about it... but I can handle thinking about my next little milestone which is getting the referral for my dating scan.


----------



## kristina1291

hey ladies so i took a test a lil while ago n a bfn on cycle day 26 :(


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry about the BFN kristina - it is still early though.


----------



## kristina1291

uggg i hope so


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls. Man I can't keep up. 

Kelly my ms was a lot worse both mc's than my DD and DS. I had none with them, none! I will be scared if I get it next time! I'm so backwards lol.

I took soy this cycle so we'll see. I actually think il never get pg again right now. 

12 days until my holiday so maybe il get another cyprus baby!!

Ginny I wish I could have taken your pics!!!! I love doing it. In my element snapping and editing! Yay


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, I like your ticker, and I agree with Ginny's advice as well. In the early days I focused on each mini milestone, and rather than trying to visualise a new baby, I focused on the booking appointment, the 12 week scan, the 16 week check up. Now I'm focusing on my anomolly scan in 2 weeks. Then I don't have another appointment until 28 weeks, so I'd better be feeling relaxed if this 20 week scan goes ok! Must admit I'm super nervous about this one.


----------



## ginny83

Fingers crossed for that Cyprus baby Dani!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What Ginny said!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: Mrs M is right, love the ticker!!!!

Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok. 
Nothing much happening here. Af's still here but I'm feeling much better now. A bit tired, but the cramps are gone, thank God. Cant wait to see what kind of cycle I'm gonna get this time. Hope it will be as good as this one, and hopefully with no af in the end.


----------



## kelly1973

i just cant seem to caim down made the mistake of poas again and it looks lighter to me i just have a bad feeling ive really upset myself


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs: kelly i know its easier said than done but try not 2 panic, did u use the same brand u last tested with? i did the same thing with a frer the lines were getting darker and 1morning they looked lighter so did another 1 out the same box which yet again was lighter, had 1 left out another box and that turned out the darkest id had so im guessing i had a dodgy box with the 2lighter 1s, after that i did not poas again lol, as other ppl have said try and think pos and think of ur next little milestone :)

hi everyone i know i dont talk much but i still keep up with u all, waiting for more bfps :)


----------



## Mas1118

Dani, what cd days did you take soy and what dosage? I took 200mg cd3-7 and so far it has worked great - I actually made too many follies and I am Oing today (or last night) - i figure my temp will rise tomorrow. The biggest side effect for me was headaches every morning while taking the soy but a day or so after I stopped they did too. My lining was 9.7mm - thickest yet at cd11 so it definitely didn't act the same on me as clomid. I hope you have a great response to it as well and get your bfp!! I have read many good things about it with people having a lot of success in the first cycle or at least by the 3rd. Next cycle I may take it later cd 5-9 to make one or two really good quality eggs - if I need next cycle, I am trying for the PMA this go round. Anyway - I would love to hear how you respond to this. I am beginning studies to be an herbologist and eventually I would like to specialize in fertility remedies using reflexology and yoga as well. I may take some courses in acupuncture too but that is down the road a ways.


----------



## Mas1118

I had a dream last night that I took pregnancy tests while on holidays and they were immediately positive and I keep poas and they were all very positive, and I was showing everyone. It was a really happy dream. I go on holidays next week.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Mas! Hope that dream comes true!


----------



## kelly1973

agreed hope it comes true mass xxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a great dream Mas. I hope it comes true. 

AFM - nothing much happening. DH got called into work this morning and is now on a lifeboat shout. He's not been feeling great so I'm hoping he's up to DTD later.


----------



## Emum

Hope he's feeling better soon ickle. Its a bit early in your cycle for you though, isn't it, so don't worry if he isn't. Don't you usually ovulate a bit later than CD13? The little guys can only survive for a maximum of 5 days and usually a lot less than that, so it wouldn't effect anything too much, if you have a normal cycle this month, if he needed a night off :)


----------



## Mas1118

I hope DH feels better soon Ickle! It sucks when they are sick - just like little boys again, lol!


----------



## merristems

Mas that dream sounds great i really hope this is your cycle Good luck with your studies i would love to do something like that, im a gardener and love growing things. im also having acupunture which involves herbs which i love im sure they are helping me out. Good luck with those follies xx .


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mas - I do hope your dream comes true! What a lovely dream!

Ickle - I hope hubby feels better soon, but Emum is right, one day shouldn't hurt. :)

No much going on here, though I did think I saw the barest hint of a line on a test this morning. There was an indent right at the top of where the test line should be though so I'm not sure if that was playing with my imagination and causing me to think I saw a line. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm really not sure what a normal cycle is for me anymore so I'm planning to DTD every 2 days until I get a peak on my CBFM then every day for 3 days. I definitely won't be stressing if he's not up to it tonight though. We'll just try again tomorrow :)

I'm having a bit of a confidence crisis at the moment. I'm starting to love how my body looks with clothes on now but I really don't like how it looks naked. I actually felt happier when I was at my biggest. My boobs are the worst part, probably because they were the one thing I used to like but they're like an old ladies now. DH says they're fine but it's me that's not happy. No idea what I can do, short of surgery, to improve them. Sorry just had to have a bit of a moan.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm that way about mine too Ickle.... I hate too the fact that one is so noticeably larger then the other. I know it's all normal and that most people don't have perfect breasts, but that doesn't stop me from feeling less then confident about them.


----------



## Mas1118

merristems said:


> Mas that dream sounds great i really hope this is your cycle Good luck with your studies i would love to do something like that, im a gardener and love growing things. im also having acupunture which involves herbs which i love im sure they are helping me out. Good luck with those follies xx .

Im an avid gardener myself and I love making my own herbal teas. I go to a naturopath and she does acupuncture on me as well as help me with the herbal protocol I take - which by the way has helped immensely! I never had a positive opk until January when I started leaning more towards the natural approach. She also helped me pick a school to take my studies at and I hope to eventually have my own business in health and wellness.


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: ickle, you have done so well with the weight - I am sure your hubby is proud of you and loves your better health. Heck I think we are all proud of you!!


----------



## Mas1118

I think I am ovulating right now - I feel it on my left side and I had right side cramping yesterday.


----------



## ginny83

Mas - yay for Oing!!

Ickle - good luck with your plan, sounds similar to SMEP which I what I tried to do last cycle. I didn't manage to stick to it completely but it still worked :) 

Dodger - I also have one boob slightly bigger. DF says he can't see it, but I notice it! 

Not much new with me. A friend of mine had a baby 7 weeks ago, so we went to her place for afternoon tea as I haven't met the baby yet. The baby is a little girl called Zoe, soooo cute!! Although she cried for her mum when I held her.


----------



## ickle pand

I definitely have one boob bigger. It used to be about half a cup size but it's a whole size now. My cousin had to get an implant when she was 18 because one of her breasts never developed. She's recently had to have another implant and a breast lift on the other side because they were different sizes and shapes. 

I broke down and spoke to DH about it last night and he's said that if we need to save up so that I can have either implants or a breast lift so that I'm happt then that's what we'll do. I really don't want surgery yet though because I want to breast feed and if we're saving up that kind of money I'd rather use it for IVF than that but it's good to know I have his support. We're going to start going to the gym to see if exercising will help any. I'll have to be careful though because my shoulder's still sore.


----------



## ginny83

Ickle, that's great that you know you have the option to do that if you ever want to :)

I'd wait until you've finished with breastfeeding too because for some people it can really change the shape of their boobs. Actually, I think the difference in my boobs has been less noticeable since having DS, but overall they're a bit more soft then they use to be. 

I wish my partner was as supportive as yours! My DF has kindly mentioned to me that if I ever want to have anything done to my boobs after we've finished having kids he'd support me. Mind you, I've never said I wanted them bigger or uplifted or anything done to them...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry about the confidence crisis Ickle. I do know a few people who have felt the same after losing lots of weight. Some health authorities will do surgery on the NHS if it's post weight loss so that's worth looking into, but like you say wait until after feeding. I wasn't keen on mine after I lost 3 stone as they went from a DD to an A cup and were like empty socks, but they plumped up again when I was pregnant, I bf for 14 months, and since then my attitude towards them has changed. I don't care that they don't look as perky as they once did, I love them because they fed my daughter. You may feel the same. Hugs anyway, nothing is simple is it?


----------



## ickle pand

I am looking forward to them plumping up again when I get pregnant lol! Probably once I've gotten used to the change a bit more, I'll feel better about them. A friend of mine is getten a breast reduction on the NHS because it's really affecting her confidence. She had to work hard to convince her GP just to refer her for assessment - physical and psychological. She's a 32GG, so they're totally out of proportion with the rest of her frame and she has one noticably bigger than the other. It's just such an invasive procedure and leaves lots of scarring and that really scares me.

It's won't be too much longer before I stop the diet and then can buy nicer underwear rather than making do with cheap stuff that doesn't fit right, so that will help too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Better underwear definitely helps. I was wearing a knackered cotton maternity bra from when I was pregnant with Edie and it was totally the wrong size, I looked awful. You will have dropped a few back sizes as well and that affects the support the bra gives you. I was wearing a 38d and I should have been in a 36e and the difference it's made is huge. I feel loads better. And since getting used to my smaller bust I'm not so keen on these whoppers! I feel like I've got two shopping bags strapped to my chest.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mas - Woot!! :)

Ginny - It's sooooo noticeable to me! Anton says he loves it, but boy does it ever bug me. And bra shopping oiy.

Ickle - I think mine are a 1/2 size different but I'm not sure. How have you figured it out? lol I'm glad that your DH is happy to give you the option to do what you want! I think Ginny and MrsM are giving good advice too. :) 

Well as Ginny and Ickle already know, I've gotten what I'm pretty sure is a positive hpt. It's very light and I think probably impossible to see in pics, but pics such as they are are posted in my journal. :) Here's hoping that it gets darker and sticks! Please Lord let this one stick!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Eeeeek!! I saw in your journal you had a positive test, I thought you meant opk!! Get to the docs woman!! Congrats I'm really happy. Stick baby stick!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Eeeeek!! I saw in your journal you had a positive test, I thought you meant opk!! Get to the docs woman!! Congrats I'm really happy. Stick baby stick!!!

:happydance: I want to make sure that my hubby sees the line I do and maybe do an FRER first. lol But if he sees the line and I get a line on an FRER then I'll be calling to get an order for a beta immediately! :) Were you able to see anything in those pics? :wacko:


----------



## kelly1973

i thought you meant opk too wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dodge yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lol!! You sillies! I ovulated 9 days ago!! *grin* I just hope I'm not getting you all excited for nothing.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm wearing Asda's cheapys so that won't be helping things. I think I need balconette style rather than plunge now too. 

I'm just guessing about the size dodger given that in one bra I don't fill on the right cup but I double boob on the left. All the others are a bit big so I don't fill them on either cup.

I've got everything crossed for that FRER!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Away to check your journal dodger!


----------



## Emum

Fingers crossed dodger. 9dpo is insanely early to get a BFP so looking good.

Ickle, would it be an option to splash out on a well fitting bra or two, even though you are still losing weight? It makes such a difference to how you look and feel, and will probably make you look at least half a stone lighter just in itself! Aren't you due a treat for reaching one of your milestones anyway, and could this be it?

I have a similar story to Mrs M. I was wearing a 34/36 C for years after having my oldest two, and went to be properly measured in Rigby and Peller and was actually a 32E. It felt very odd when they put it on and not very comfortable as it was far tighter than I was used to round the back, but within half an hour my backache was gone and it felt great. And I had well shaped, pert and high boobs which looked a lot smaller, and you could see some waist and tummy definition from where the boobs were lifted out of the way. Although expensive (R and P bras are not cheap!) it was the best money I ever spent, and I go back every year now to have my size rechecked, even though I sometimes actually buy new bras elsewhere or cheaper online once I know what size to look for :). Bravissimo is also good for bigger boobs and quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Replied on your journal dodger! 

Ickle: pregnancy and breastfeeding def change the shape and size of boobs. So try not to worry too much. If you have your bra properly fitted in a shop that might help. A good tip too when you're dieting is to finish your shower with cold water (something around 18*C is enough). It helps blood circulation and makes the skin firmer all over your body.


----------



## Emum

Just came back as another though occured. A better fitting bra might also do wonders for your shoulder pain? I would have thought one which doesn't fit quite right and doesn't have very good engineering ends up with a lot of the weight of the breast being taken on the shoulder by the shoulder strap, rather than properly distributed across the whole of your chest. If a new bra reduced the need for pain meds, it could even be put down as a TTC expense, rather than a weight loss one ;)


----------



## kelly1973

emun couldnt of put it better myself ickle emun has a point your overdue a treat for sure xxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm looking at finishing the diet at the end of next month which is only about 5 weeks time so I'll wait till then, the bra's I have aren't that bad. It's more when I'm not wearing one that I have a problem with. I just have too much skin and not enough breast tissue/fat to fill it nowadays. 

It's not a money issue, I have a new clothes fund set aside, it's more that I hated having to throw away decent expensive bras that I'd hardly worn and I don't want to have to do that again. 

My shoulder isn't too much of a problem really, its more in the joint when I move it in certain ways rather than on top where the bra strap is. I'm not taking any pain meds for it at the moment, just waiting for physio.


----------



## Mas1118

I think exercise could really help with your boobs Ickle - after i breastfed my son I had very small saggy boobs and I hated them!! I went from a B32 to a DD32 when I breastfed and after I went back to work and I exercised they got a lot better and filled in after a bit of time or firmed up or something, they are a different shape now - wider and bigger than before. When I quit smoking for the second time (I started again when DS was a baby-stupidly!) I gained 20lbs! and my boobs went from a C32 to D34! I have a hard time bra shopping now as I am an odd size that they don't usually carry except the specialty stores. I can wear an E32 as well. I know that when I get pregnant again my boobs are going to be shopping bags too MrsMig! Especially starting off at a D this time instead of a B.

I think your hubby sounds like a really sweetie Ickle - so supportive! Its nice to be loved isn't it!

So excited Dodger!


----------



## elm

:dust: :dust: :dust: dodger, hope you get a really, really dark line in the morning!! How exciting!! x

I really like this bra https://www.boots.com/en/Emma-Jane-Next-Generation-Maternity-Nursing-Bra-black_1206697/ not very sexy but I love that you can grow and shrink and it still fits!! I was so grateful for it this morning when I tried to put one on and it was suddenly too small. My friend tried it and didn't like it - worth getting and trying on though I think :) x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks everyone!! I'm hoping so too! I believe I am, but I kinda want a bit more reassurance before I go in and start with the needle sticking routine.


----------



## kelly1973

dodge you tested yet


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: i defo see a pink line on your frer!! Wahoo!! It has to be your sticky bean!!! xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

kelly1973 said:


> dodge you tested yet

I tested last night but got basically the same result (same day so no big surprise there), but have not tested yet this morning. So we'll see. I didn't get to temp at all yesterday, but today's temp jumped up, so that corresponds with rising HCG (at least in theory), so hopefully that will give me a clearer result when I test later today. :)

@Ummi - Thank you! I sure hope so too!


----------



## ginny83

I think it'd be too much of a coincidence to be getting evaps on all these tests!

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sarah_anne

Morning ladies!

Thought I'd check in since you're my best support group. 

I'm trying to be happy today and remain optimistic about this pregnancy. Today would have been my due date had I not miscarried the first one. I know that I should consider myself lucky that I got pregnant again right away and that I'm almost 35 weeks along with my beautiful little girl, but I can't help thinking about the baby that I'll never get to see or know. So few people know about our miscarriage too that I feel like I can't be sad without having to talk about it and I really don't want to share that part of my life with co-workers and acquaintances.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah Anne, thanks for popping in. It's always good to see you, and it's fine to be sad about the baby you never got to hold on this painful day. It's natural. Due dates are always hard, but it gets easier once they are over. Anniversaries are difficult too and we will be here for you then as well. Grieve for the baby you lost, it doesn't take away the future happiness you have with your baby girl. Please pop in again when she is here, if you get chance, and let us know how it goes. 
Dodger I'm excited to see your next tests!


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: Sarah_anne, you are definitely entitled to be sad today. I think we would all be same


----------



## Mas1118

Can't wait to see tests Dodger!

FF gave me crosshairs but I think I'm only 2dpo not 3 and I find my temps to on the low side but they were higher than usual before O. My boobs feel hot though and are a bit sore on the sides - a definite sign for me of progesterone being up! 3 more sleeps until I'm on holidays!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Sarah-anne - great to hear from you. I can't believe you're so far along already!

Ditto what Mrs Mig said. The due date was the worst day for me. After that I started to move on. Allow yourself to grieve that loss and be kind to yourself today. :hugs:


----------



## Chele78

Sarah-Anne, I know how difficult emotionally it is to get to that due date, no matter if you are expecting again or not. So make sure you allow yourself the time to feel sad and grieve the reminder of your loss. 

My SIL told me something not long after my miscarriage which really helped me in thinking about future babies. Not that you'll forget the one you lost and will never get the chance to get to know, but equally the baby you are carrying (and will have so very soon) would not be should the miscarriage not have happened. You should let yourself grieve the loss and then treasure the baby that you are going to have as the gift it is and that you might not have known otherwise. 

Big hugs for you :hugs: Hope you can feel a sense of closure after yesterday.


----------



## merristems

Beautifully put chele78 :)


----------



## horseypants

hi all, a lot going on in here 

yay dodger!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm on cd9 of a 33-35 day cycle and it seems like a few of you will be in the 2ww wait with me for the latter half of the month....


----------



## ickle pand

I'm waiting for the 2WW too horsey. 

Lost another 2lbs this week. I'm thinking of changing to the lite programme where I have 1 high protein meal a day instead of one of my food packs. I think it'll ease my back into eating normally rather than having a sudden stop. I've been doing this for 6 months today, so I think it's time to change. My weight loss will be a little slower but I don't have a strict deadline anymore so I don't mind. Getting to my goal is the important part, not how quickly I can get there :)


----------



## MelloYello

I'm trying to conceive and on Friday is my daughter's birthday.....and I will be 8DPO. I'm determined to test that day but if I get a BFP.....I know I will feel so guilty.....but even if i wait.....I'll still feel the same. My daughter passed 7 months into my pregnancy due to toxemia.........and she would be 4 Friday. Maybe this would be her gift to mommy.


----------



## ginny83

Mello-Yellow, so sorry to hear of your loss. I haven't reached my baby's due date yet, but I can imagine how hard special dates like that are going to be. I hope you get your BFP and you have nothing to feel guilty about

Ickle - I think that sounds like a great plan! You're out of the danger zone, so now you need to slowly ease back into lifestyle so you can maintain/continue with your fantastic weightloss!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MelloYello - So so sorry for your loss. I hope you get a great b-day present at 8dpo! :) Welcome to our group.

Sarah - so glad to see you back and that things are going well with you. I hope getting past that due date helped give you some closure. I've got my first one coming up in just 20 days and I'm so not looking forward to it. >.<

Ickle - I said this in your journal, but you have done such an amazing job! I'm glad you've gotten yourself a swimsuit and will be getting out there and having some swimming fun! :)

Horsey - yeah for almost being at ovulation!!

Chele - so true. My parents only wanted 2 kids, so if my mom hadn't had a miscarriage in between my brother and I, I would never have been born.

For me, the lines still haven't gotten darker, so it's a waiting game. AF is due on Sunday according to my most typical LP patterns.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sarah-Anne, :hugs: due dates will always be hard I think regardless of whether or not you are pregnant, at the end of the day your still grieving for the baby you lost and being pregnant with another could never replace the one you lost :hugs:

Ickle, well done! You've done great with the weight loss. So have you had no solid food at all for 6 months? :shock: I think it's a great idea to start introducing food back into your diet :thumbup:

Dodger, I have everything crossed for you!! :hugs:

How is everyone else, Dani-Rose, Ummi, Kelly, Mas, Ginny ... sorry if I've missed anyone :flower:

AF has finally disappeared after 18 days :cry: I have no idea where on Earth I am in my cycle but we are having a relaxed approach this month, so I am not temping, charting etc. I did an OPK on the off chance last night but it was negative. Hubby and I are just enjoying :sex: at the moment and not timing it around O so fingers crossed this will be our month xx


----------



## ginny83

MissMM - considering how you cycles have been at the moment I think a relaxed approach is fantastic! Hope the rest of this cycle is nice a normal for you :)


----------



## ickle pand

I've had bars but only one a day and I've had 3 normal meals but everything else has been soup or a shake. I'm having a meal with DH on my birthday in a couple of weeks though and we're going out with another couple for a chinese buffet and then a few drinks in Aberdeen. I can't wait!

18 day AF! Poor you!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies, 

Sarah-anne: sorry to hear about the due date. Maybe it would be nice to do something to remember the baby you lost, like planting a flower or something? That it says that that baby Has an importance to you, and the lil girl you're carriying does bring you joy, but is not a replacement of the one you lost. Dont know if that makes sense, hope you get past this date ok. 

MelloYello: sorry about the loss of your baby girl. Welcome to our group. I hope you'll get your bfp. 

Dodger: we're here waiting with you for those lines to get darker. *hugs* hope af stays well away!!

Ickle: fab weight loss. Your idea of going into the lite plan is good. Despite the fact that you've done an amazing job loosing all this weight, maybe your body needs things to go a bit slower so it can get slowly used to its new shape, if that makes sense. 

MMM: glad to see you back here, we havent seen you for a while. No wonder why with af making herself at home during 18 days!! 
Hope this cycle is more of a normal one, or better, that you have your bfp. 

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all ok. 

Afm: nothing much really. I can't have cupping therapy this month because I'm still fasting. So I decided to try soy and see if it brings O closer. But I can't wait for my next cupping
therapy.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that does make sense. I think I need to get used to the idea of eating normal food but eating properly too so this will ease me into it. I'm really looking forward to getting started.


----------



## kelly1973

good luck mrs mmm xxxx

Melloyellow so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh kelly! That's great! You've got a scan in 11 days!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you have a lovely night out then Ickle, you deserve it :) 

:happydance: for your scan Kelly!! :D 

Fingers crossed for this month Ummi, looks like we're around the same part of our cycles having just waved goodbye to AF :thumbup: x


----------



## kelly1973

had a scan yesterday as had cramps and was so worried think im just making things worse for myself still very early and was told there wouldnt be much to see but they wanted to check out my ovaries and also my blood pressure was low. i was 5+4 yesterday and i measured 5+5 so that was good have follow up scan in ten days to check on things and to hopefully see fetal pole and maybe a heart beat fingers crossed xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for your second scan Kelly :hugs: X


----------



## merristems

Kelly glad your scan went ok, did you go for it privately or NHS? It must have been a real relief to see the little one there and at least its not long until you next appointment. x hugs


----------



## ickle pand

Glad you've had some reassurance Kelly. We're here if you need reassurance or advice though. Try to remember that worrying isn't going to make a difference either way so you might as well just enjoy being pregnant. I know that's easy to say though.


----------



## ickle pand

Just a quick update because my phone battery is away to die. We got a letter today from the assisted conception unit to confirm our place on the list and that it had been backdated etc. It also said that the current waiting time is 30-33 months (the consultant said roughly 3 years) so our estimated start date is October 2013, rather than March 2014. I know this could change but being before the new year makes it feel so much closer. Of course I'm hoping I get pregnant this cycle and have my baby by then :)


----------



## horseypants

great news ickle! i hope you'll beat them to the getting prego punch too!


----------



## Mas1118

So sorry about the loss of your baby girl MellowYellow :hugs: I hope you get your BFP soon.
Mrsmm - glad AF ended, 18 days is a long time! I hope you have a nice relaxing month!

Ickle - great news about the IVF! Hopefully you won't need it!

Kelly - glad your scan was good, I hope it eases your mind a bit.

Hello everyone else, how is everyone doing? Anyone in the TWW with me? I'm 3 or 4 or 5 dpo, lol. FF says 5dpo but I'm thinking 3 or 4dpo. I'm going to test when I'm 12dpo. I start holidays tomorrow and I can't wait!!!


----------



## taynkal

I'd like to jump on board. We have been trying 2 years minus the 15 week miscarriage in April. We were told not to try until at least 4-5 cycles...I am now beginning to understand why. My hormones have been CRAZY :devil:. This is the first month I feel somewhat normal. We tried this month after many positive ob tests and u.s. but we were under severe stress this month with a custody battle, so I'm not putting a lot of stock into a July :bfp:. Hoping for August. It is hard to have to do this all over again. My children from a previous marriage are 13 and 15, (Also have a 5 yr old step D) so It's been a loooong time. I REALLY hate it when people tell me that maybe my body wasn't familiar with carrying a baby since it's been so longs, as if that actually makes me feel better.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our little group Tarynkal. So sorry for your loss. People say the most bizarre things that they think are helpful but really aren't. My own mother keeps telling me that I just need to relax and it will happen, even though I tell her all about my appointments at the fertility clinic and she has a MSc. Hope we can help you through this hard time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news ickle fingers crossed you don't even need that appointment :D 

:hugs: Taynkl, people sometimes say things which they think helps but it doesn't. I suppose they never really know unless they have been throughit themselves. I am so sorry for your loss and have my fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you xx


----------



## MelloYello

Is it possible to have a second BBT dip. I'm 8dpo today and had one at 5dpo. Nevermind we have the same BBT thermometers and we initialed them and got them mixed up. LOL. My temp is 98.18


----------



## Tournesol

Hello ladies, can I join you?


----------



## ickle pand

MelloYello - You usually get a dip around 5DPO because you have an oestrogen surge then which counteracts the effects of the progesterone (that's what makes your temp rise). It usually only lasts a day and then your temp should jump back up. HTH


----------



## MelloYello

What if I was the one who had the dip at 8dpo would that be normal? My sis just had one not even 5 minutes ago and she's 5dpo today


----------



## ickle pand

Well at 8DPO that could be an implantation dip. Was it a big dip? Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## MelloYello

No chart link. My temps are fine.....my sister and I tested the same time when we got up this morning. We bought the exact same Basal thermometer......but put our initials on it and somehow it got switched. She does have a dip tho. And she's 5DPO......and thats when I had my first dip. Is it possible to have any dips at or past 8DPO since we're on the subject?


----------



## ickle pand

You can get random temp dips if you haven't slept well or if you slept with your mouth open if you temp orally. Do you temp after you get out of bed? 

Where do you keep a note of your temps? Fertility friend is a really good site, if you don't use it and they have a charting course which is amazing - tells you everything you need to know about charting.


----------



## MelloYello

I slept about 6-7 hours and I keep a record of my temps in my notebook. Is that dumb? LOL


----------



## ickle pand

It's not dumb lol but it's hard to see the pattern from the numbers alone. Click on my fertility friend ticker and it'll take you to my page. I've got loads of old charts on there so you can scroll down and have a look at them. It gives you the red crosshairs automatically when it detects ovulation and it takes into account all the information you put into it, like OPK's or fertility monitors if you use them. It can be tricky to get the hang of when you first start but loads of women use it on here and will help you out if you need it. I have an app on my phone which I use to add my temp in the morning so that I don't need to start up my computer. 

The idea conditions for taking your temp are after as soon as you wake up, at least 3 hours of continuous sleep, at the same time everyday and before you get out of bed or speak. I have mine sitting on my beside table so I just lean over, switch off the alarm and grab the therm. I also temp vaginally (we've nicknamed it twinkle temping on this thread lol) because I mouth breath in my sleep so my mouth is much cooler than it should be, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## MelloYello

I'll do that. Thanks for all your help.:winkwink:


----------



## Emum

Mello, as ickle says you need to take your temp before you get out of bed each morning, and before you speak, sit up or move much. It makes a huge difference to your temperatures to do otherwise and makes your whole chart unreliable. I once did an experiment for another poster on this thread and took half a dozen temps in the first half an hour of being awake and they were all over the place, up and down every few minutes. What you need to record is your inner core temperature immediately after a long period of sleep before any environmental factors can influence it.

If you do take your temp in this way, I can't see how you can mix your BBT up with your sisters assuming you don't sleep in the same bed, alternating sides of the bed :)


----------



## MelloYello

Testing is the first thing I do before I move unless it's to reach for the thermometer....which I keep at my bedside. Anything else i should try or do? I'm open to any and all suggestions


----------



## Emum

Having a phew moment today. Have been away overnight without OH and forgot to pack my OPKs. Tried to get some at the airport but they didn't have any and didn't get a chance later in the day. Had EWCM yesterday for the first time this month but didn't have time to BD with OH before I left home, and this morning it seemed to be back to creamy. Had another check though after I landed back in this country and it is copious EWCM again, so with any luck I haven't managed to miss any opportunity two months running :)


----------



## Emum

MelloYello said:


> Testing is the first thing I do before I move unless it's to reach for the thermometer....which I keep at my bedside. Anything else i should try or do? I'm open to any and all suggestions

OPKs and checking CM and CP? How did you come to use your sister's BBT this morning if you keep yours by your bed then?


----------



## MelloYello

Now does it mean anything if I went from a lot of cm to very little cm?


----------



## MelloYello

We slept in the same bed. Our bf's are outta town and there is no table on the side she was sleeping on so we put them together on my side table. LOL


----------



## MelloYello

Now does CP mean cervical position? And if so....how should it be? Position wise? My sister says her's is low but I havent checked mine.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's what it means. I'm not great at checking CP, I've only recently been able to find mine. There is a section on FF about it but I just go by my temps, fertility monitor and CM.


----------



## Emum

CM changes almost immediately after you ovulate. It should go from egg white to either creamy/sticky or completely dry within a few hours. When you ovulate your CP should be high, soft and open. At other times in the month, it will be firm and closed, but the position can vary all month and you can't read anything into that.


----------



## ickle pand

Did you get any OPK's Emum? Get BDing if your CM is looking good! I don't think mine is EWCM yet but it's getting there.


----------



## MelloYello

OPk? Emum? This is all new to me. LOL


----------



## MelloYello

I don't think my sis is 5DPO....more like 6. Bc she ov's 2 days after me. So that would make her 6DPO right?


----------



## ickle pand

OPK is ovulation predictor kit. It's the pee sticks you can get that tell you if you're close to ovulation. 

It's hard to say without seeing charts but the time between your period and ovulation can change every cycle and still be perfectly normal, it's the time from ovulation to the next period (LP/Luteal Phase) that usually stays the same


----------



## MelloYello

I used the Answer ovulation sticks. i just checked my cervix and it is low and hard just like my sister's. I can reach it with my gloved middle finger without squatting. What does that mean? Help!! We need ya!!! LOL


----------



## ickle pand

I'm really not sure lol! I've never really paid any attention to CP. Hopefully someone else can help you though.


----------



## MelloYello

I read that in early pregnancy it starts off low and had and changed once pregnancy is confirmed after a period of time. but who knows:shrug:


----------



## MelloYello

Just got info



Dr. Madhumita Avinash Paul 
replied April 4th, 2012
Pregnancy Answer A33526
Hi, 
Welcome to ehealthforum, 
The cervix position is high, open and soft when you are closer to ovulation. On the day of ovulation, you can experience bleeding/spotting. If the intercourse has been closer to the ovulation time, and if fertile mucus has been present, then sperms can stay alive for 3-5 days (if semen of pre-cum has come in contact with vagina) which can result in pregnancy. Observe the cervical mucus and cervix position (it will remain high closed and firm if you are pregnant). Maintain BBT chart to help identifying the changes. Wait and watch for your periods. If periods do not start within 18-20 days after ovulation, or if you do not get your periods within 10 days of expected period date, or if you develop new symptoms suggestive of pregnancy, you should consider visiting your doctor/gynecologist at the earliest for thorough examination (to confirm pregnancy related changes/signs in body) and blood/serum HCG level test (to confirm/rule out pregnancy accurately). Visit your doctor/gynecologist for further evaluation and assistance. If you are not ready for pregnancy, but intend to remain sexually active, you should consider getting started on suitable regular birth control measures to be protected (after your periods). Avoid unprotected sexual contact within 2-3 weeks of getting started on hormonal contraceptive (as most of the hormonal contraceptives start giving you effective protection after 2-3 weeks). Be regular with birth control use as instructed. Avoid having unprotected sexual contact if you are not ready for pregnancy. Be in regular monitoring and follow-up with your treating doctor/gynecologist and report any new/abnormal symptoms immediately. Drink plenty of water. Take adequate rest. Maintain healthy diet. 
Take care.



I rechecked my cervix....lying down and it it a little higher than I thought. I layed on a flat surface (the floor) and checked. Sis is a lot lower...i had to use my entire mid finger she only got pass her knuckle. Sorry TMI. It is kinda a strange way to spend quality time with your sister by checking your cervix. LOL. But I also read its no indication of pregnancy


----------



## Emum

Back home now, and OPK is negative. The downside with using the digital ones is that I have no way of knowing whether it would have been positive if I had tested yesterday or not. But I guess if yesterday would have been positive, then I will be ovulating today, and I am now back so that's OK, and if it would have been negative, hopefully I will get a positive in the next few days if I keep testing, so will have a degree more certainty.

I am realising that I am not actually doing very well at moving on to NTNP preparatory to giving up! Perhaps when I run out of OPKs I will do better (I only have 3 left, so that is only enough for this month really) and 2 HPTs but AF is due when I am away on holiday and I don't plan on taking them with me, so they are unlikely to get used this month at all.


----------



## ickle pand

Well it'd be a waste to throw your supplies away and it's not really enough to be worth giving them to someone else. I hope you get lucky this cycle and you don't have to worry about giving up.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mello - I've been trying to track my CP for a few months now and I'm still not positive that I have a clue what I'm doing. lol It is interesting though and I do think it's giving me a bit more insight as to how my body works. Have you ever read Taking Charge of Your Fertility? It has a lot of great information in it and would answer many if not all of your questions.

Kelly - I'm so thrilled that things looked good in your scan! I'm praying that this is your take home baby!

Taynkal - I'm so sorry you are finding yourself here and sorry for your loss. You've found a great bunch of very supportive ladies, so jump on in! :)

Emum - I'm glad you are taking advantage of every opportunity! I hope this is your month and you don't have to worry moving on to ntnp. *hugs*


----------



## MelloYello

Don't feel bad. I'm still tryin to figure out what CM is!!! LOL


----------



## ginny83

I didn't have much luck checking my CP - it seems to move all over the place through out the day. Now I would dare touch it in case I disrupt something haha (I know I'm being silly!)

How about this for silly actually I made DF wear a condom the other night! I know the baby is protected and all that - plus I never even though about it with DS or the last pregnancy... but I'm a bit crazy this time round :wacko:

Emum - you can do NTNP however way you like! It's pretty hard to ignore the signs once you know what you are looking for ;) When I first started ttc #2 I checked out the NTNP section and to be honest for most ladies there I couldn't tell the difference between NTNP and TTC - some of them chart, opk - the works... but I guess it's just how you label your own personal attitude towards it :) Like ickle said, hope this is your month anyway!


----------



## MelloYello

I just don't wanna drive myself crazy with all the terms and chartings. LOL. I get overwhelmed really easily. LOL:wacko:


----------



## ginny83

just find whatever method/methods suit you and you feel happy doing :)

I like charting (probably too much) and see the little patterns and such. However, if you find it overwhelming to do maybe try the ovulation predictor kits (opk) instead?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm with Ginny in this. You have to find what works best for you. I've also found that charting brings me peace of mind much as it's annoying to always be thinking about grabbing the bbt each morning before I move. I have irregular cycles, so charting shows me that I ovulate and *when* I ovulate, which honestly I'd never know if I didn't chart my temps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I enjoyed charting for the first few months as I found it fascinating learning about my cycle. I did get a little hung up on it though and had I not got my bfp when I did I was going to take a break for a month or two. And as for checking cervical position, that's enough to make me run screaming to the hills. 
Sorry new ladies for your losses, and welcome. You will find a huge amount of help and support here. 
As those of you who stalk my journal will know, this is a very sad time for my family. Mark and his two brothers have gone down to London today to visit their sister in Guy's hospital. She is losing her fight against cancer and they have been told to say their goodbyes. She has children in their early 20's, and her and her husband planned to retire early this year and travel south America. It's too sad.


----------



## ginny83

oh I'm so sorry to hear that MrsM :(

I hope they find some small comfort in getting to say goodbye :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

melloyello, i think you should jsut sign up for a fertilityfriend account and start temping there. it'll make ya a nice chart instead of jsut keeping all the good info in your notebook. i betchya you'll end up liking it. i use their app on my phone and love it :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ginny. I don't know is she is going to be awake or conscious, but at least they get chance to say bye.


----------



## MelloYello

Good idea


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies...still lurking! :flower:

Welcome to the new ladies, and sorry for your losses :hugs: Its been said already but I'll say it again, the support on this thread is second to none :hugs:

So sorry to hear that she is losing the battle Mrs Miggins. Saying goodbye will be a small comfort- I got to say goodbye to my grandma and that made things more bearable, not easier, but just a bit more bearable.:hugs:

On the subject of CP I have this to say- I miss checking my cervix! I don't want to bug it at the moment, but when I was TTC I was fascinated by it, so much so I actually bought a speculum and had a look at it myself. When I got my bfp my cervix was totally out of reach, whereas before that, I'd been able to reach it.


----------



## Emum

Very sorry to hear about Mark's sister Mrs Miggs. I remember when you posted that she had got ill again, and its horrifying that she has got so very ill so quickly. I hope that he finds some peace by being able to say goodbye in person.

Are you otherwise well and enjoying your bump?


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks ladies xx trying to be positive something that you said ickle just made sense and your so right what is the point in worring hope your all ok


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg posted on your journal thinking of you in such hard times xx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad you're feeling better Kelly. I know it's easy to be positive when it's not you. We'll be like your cheerleaders though whenever you need it :)


----------



## MelloYello

I'm 9 DPO and my temp kinda dropped to 97.92.....thats not below coverline is it?


----------



## ickle pand

It's impossible to know without seeing your chart. The coverline is different each time based on your temps that cycle.


----------



## MelloYello

That's actually my sister that asked that question. I've been tryin to get her to start a chart but she hasn't made her way around it yet and keeps wanting to compare her temps to mine which isn't gonna cut it. LOL.


----------



## MelloYello

My lowest temp was 97.61 at 5 DPO and 98.99 at 3 DPO. IDK if she's even keeping track of all this.


----------



## ginny83

MelloYello - you really need to put your temps into a chart to be able to see the pattern clearly, otherwise I think it might get confusing for you.

If you don't want to use fertility friend I'm sure there are the chart templates you can print off and then just manually write your temps on it


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Emum. Mark enjoyed yesterday, in a weird sort of a way. It's unusual for all five siblings to get together, and even though it was under such appalling circumstances it was good to have the opportunity. Deb was awake and able to talk a little though the tumour is back on her speech centre so she is struggling to talk. She communicated ok though and I think Mark feels a lot better for it. We are going down to London next week and he is hoping she will still be with us then. The treatment stopped the day before yesterday so nobody knows how quickly it will happen :-( the main aim now is to get her home and comfortable. 
I am well thank you Emum. A little tired and nauseous still but generally feeling good. I'm feeling movement every day now and my bump is very visible. It's my scan on Thursday, so I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol yeah you're looking for how the temp compares to your other temps, not how it compares to anyone else's. That doesn't tell you anything :)

The two of you should do the fertility friend charting course together. It must be great to have your sister to go through this with :)


----------



## MelloYello

I have a chart. She doesn't. i offered to help her set it up but she doesn't have the patience. It's HER not ME. LOL


----------



## MelloYello

I drank a lot of vitamin water last night and forgot to empty my bladder so i woke up about 2 am and couldn't hold it. Guess I'll test tomorrow.....bc with all that urine it had to be diluted.


----------



## MelloYello

That's what I said. Idk if shes trying to use mine as a blueprint or what!! LOL


----------



## ginny83

Glad Mark is doing OK and feeling movement everyday must be so reassuring MrsM

I can't wait to have my scan, I feel so lost at the moment


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When is it Ginny? How are you doing?


----------



## ginny83

I an appointment with with my GP on Wednesday and she'll give me a referral so I can book it. I know she wants me to wait until I'm 8 weeks though - so the scan will be probably on the 22nd August which is when I'm exactly 8 weeks. Maybe I'll ask her if I can have it at 7 weeks instead.

I think because I don't feel that pregnant - no MS yet, and I haven't had a scan to really confirm there's a baby in there... I just feel a bit lost

It's so silly that I want one early anyway, because I had positive early scans last time and it went bad anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The early weeks are so hard. I didn't think I wanted an early scan but by 7 weeks I was desperate for one. Just one day at a time, and the weeks will soon slide past.


----------



## ginny83

I keep trying to think that if I wait until 8 weeks for the scan, then it's a shorter wait til my 12 week scan - which is the one I'm really dreading.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better Kelly. I know it's easy to be positive when it's not you. We'll be like your cheerleaders though whenever you need it :)

Yeah this completely! :)

@Ginny - Just remember that we are here to cheerlead for you as well! *hugs* Remember also that lots of the other ladies on here didn't feel pregnant in their early weeks either and some had no symptoms and yet here they are, still pregnant and things are going well. I know it's pretty much impossible to not let that bug you, but try to remember this as often as possible and maybe it will help a bit. :hugs:

AFM - FRER's are still being ambiguous. So I decided to just stop testing and see if AF comes tomorrow or not. If she's not here tomorrow then I'll do a digi on Monday and see if that can clear things up.


----------



## Emum

Smiley face on OPK today, so did make it home in time after all. Slightly bizarrely, FF has already given me my crosshairs (for tomorrow) and my shagometer score, which is already good even though I haven't actually ovulated yet. I assume this can be improved on though over the course of the next two days :)


----------



## ickle pand

That's weird. Have you got any data in for tomorrow? Lol @ shagometer :)

Afm - We're trying to go for DTD every 2 days but no sign of ov yet. I'm a little worried because I was spotting after we DTD. I hope the blood didn't kill any swimmers.


----------



## MelloYello

Aready gettin exhausted with this whole thing. It's draining. Really close to giving up bc its takin a lot outta me. All the OPK's, Charting, Testing and letdowns. Draining.......I know we've only been workin at it for a month but it's almost like a full time job!!! Which is crazy with twin 1.5 yr olds and an 11yr old.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> That's weird. Have you got any data in for tomorrow? Lol @ shagometer :)
> 
> Afm - We're trying to go for DTD every 2 days but no sign of ov yet. I'm a little worried because I was spotting after we DTD. I hope the blood didn't kill any swimmers.

No, no data in for tomorrow. I think FF just knows from lots of previous cycles that I ovulate the day after I get a positive OPK, and knows that its a yes from -2 and -1, so on that basis is giving me a star for good effort :haha:

Never heard of blood killing swimmers. In fact, it can't because some women manage to conceive within a few days of giving birth and there will definitely be more than a bit of spotting around at that point. When DS1 was in reception, there was a little boy in his class who had severe learning difficulties and his twin brother and sister who were 9 months younger :wacko: Don't know to this day how that mum coped.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg, 3 babies within a year and one with learning difficulties. That must've been such hard work. 

Hopefully the blood will feed the swimmers and give them a boost then lol!


----------



## ginny83

hope you caught that egg Emum!

thanks for the support dodger :hugs: Maybe once I have a scan I'll be able to actually appreciate not having MS


----------



## kelly1973

ginny really do know how you feel,i think like you say i had early scan and still worried i feel dredfu,l but as debz said she had ms last time around so in reality we have to get into our heads that EVERY pregnancey is different and something that debz and mrs kg said in a later thread today I AM PREGNANT and take each day as it comes. its hard but we are so lucky to have all the support of these ladies pma girl power ginny lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Well ladies, I decided to do a digi today and it's pretty clear - not pregnant. 15dpo so I'm out and just waiting for AF to show. 

Ginny - I hope so! But I think Kelly has it right. I think if you ask any of our pregnant ladies in this thread, that all of them will tell you that even with as far as some of them are, they still worry. I think it's the nature of the 'game' once you've had a miscarriage. Just try hard to remember that every pregnancy is indeed different and just enjoy what you have each day that you have it and as my mom would say "Don't buy trouble".  

Kelly - well said!! Good to see that PMA! :)

Emum - fingers crossed that you caught that eggie this month! 

Hi to everyone else!! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

Sorry for the bfn dodge :( I really thought that those frer were positive *hugs*

emum: yeah for O, i too hope you caught the eggie!

* hugs* to our pg ladies. We here for you all the way!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry for the bfn dodger. What sensitivity was the digi?


----------



## kelly1973

sorry dodge for bfn hugs xxx
ps i love the saying your mom uses x


----------



## MelloYello

How many days before AF does BBT start to drop? Mine hasnt dropped or anything. Just need to know since the:witch: is due Wednesday. Just hoping for the best but preparing for the worst


----------



## ickle pand

It depends really. Some people it drops a couple of days before, others the day AF starts. The thing with charting is to work out what's normal for you.


----------



## MelloYello

IDK whats normal for me. Just started BBT testing around ovulation after my July 12th visit from AF. I know whats normal from OV and luteal so i guess if it drops from those close to AF I'll know.


----------



## MelloYello

I hardly ever get bit by mosquitos but they are tearing me up tonight. The times I remember gettin bit like this is when I was PG with my son and later with my daughter. I know it doesnt mean anything but still something to think about


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone, hope you're all well.

I'm feeling a bit better today - well actually I'm feeling terrible and throwing up all morning. But in a weird way it's comforting?

Who's in the tww at the moment? Emum? Mellow yellow? anyone else?


----------



## ickle pand

Don't worry mello, it'll take you a few months of charting to figure out what normal is for you. 

Ginny - Glad you're feeling happier, even if you do have to feel terrible lol!

AFM - Getting highs on my CBFM still but getting twinges in my ovary so I think ov is going to happen soon. FF is predicting Thursday. I've got my first progesterone test on Saturday so hopefully I'll ov a little bit sooner. We've got in plenty of BDing over the weekend, so plenty of boys in the barracks, it was mostly just for fun too which is much less stressful. Just need to keep up with it over the next few days.


----------



## Emum

Fingers crossed ickle.

Despite my best efforts I haven't managed to shift the shagometer from good to high. I think maybe you need to BD on all 5 days to get a high, and we didn't on O-3. Was fun trying though :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mello, mine always dropped the day before AF. 
Ginny, glad you are feeling crap. 
Ickle, yay for boys in the barracks and I hope you ov soon. 
Emum, I really hope this is your month. I like that FF knows you so well it has given you your crosshairs already! 
Dodger, sorry about that bfn. 
Where is Dani?
Ummi, hope you are good, hi everyone else. 
Afm, been feeling very crampy. Hope all is ok. Got my anatomy scan on Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum the month I got high I didn't get a bfp. The month I did I only got a good.


----------



## ickle pand

Is anyone else having problems with FF today? It looks like they've updated the data entry form but it's removed the custom stuff I added. I'll leave it and see if it updates automatically. Annoying though. 

Emum - I've had highs for 3 cycles, the first I had O-3, O-2, O, O+1, the second was O-2, O-1, O, and the third was O-3, O-1, O, O+1. I think you need to get ov day and 2 out of the 3 days beforehand before you'll get a high.

Mrs Mig - I think Dani's been busy with her photography. Hopefully she'll be back soon. She must be coming up to ov again too. Migglet must be having a growth spurt again - that'll be the reason for the cramps. Not long to wait for the scan now :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. I was worried last night as - TMI alert - I had bad wind and it smelled like the wind I tend to get on the first day of AF. Sorry that's a grim thing to share. I think I was just bloated and needed a clear out as I feel better now and Migglet is bopping around after my peanut butter on toast.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh hun, the smell of your wind really isn't an indicator that something's wrong with Migglet. Maybe you get a bit bunged up before AF or something and that's the similarity. You're nearly halfway there now. The chances of something going wrong now are so small. You've probably got pre-scan jitters more than anything else. The situation with Mark's sister is bound to be making you more sensitive too. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: everyone, i still lurk here.... :blush:

Mrs Miggins, firstly HUGE congrats to you hunni.... PLEASE try to enjoy this pregnancy. When i was pregnant with G, i was soooooo anxious the whole time because of my past lost, that most of the time i forgot to enjoy being pregnant. Even after the 20week scan i was soooo cautious not to get too excited.

Now, i look back and i miss being pregnant, and am so sad that i spent most of it worrying. So i know its hard hun... but relax.... enjoy your scan and seeing your LO.... and maybe afterwards buy something small :hugs:

ENJOY IT!

and to everyone else, i still pop on this thread now and again (i was the starter of the original one) and wish you all HUGE AMOUNTS OF GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

So lovely to hear from you! I can't believe George is 4months old now :) I had a look on the first few pages of the old thread and it seems like nearly everyone either is pregnant or has had a baby now. It gives me hope :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm excited!!

Not long off the phone with one of the sisters from the Fertility clinic. Because I didnt ovulate last cycle, the consultant has agreed that I can get clomid to help me, but with me already having the appointments to re-do the tests with me off of the NSAIDs (starting this Saturday), weve made the appointment for the end of the month so that I have plenty time to cancel it if I do ovulate on my own and a plan of action for if I don't. Im really excited that Ive got a plan A, plan B and plan C now. Seems like things are starting to slot into place.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Ickle that's great news!! Fili's baby is a clomid baby! I'm so happy for you!
First timer thank you so much, and thanks for popping in. I'm trying not to stress too much, having a wobble at the moment but on the whole since second tri I've been feeling pretty ok.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle that's fantastic! I'm so glad that you have yet another back up plan in place!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies :)

Selling one of DH's kidney's to fund IVF is now Plan D lol!


----------



## MelloYello

ginny83 said:


> hi everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better today - well actually I'm feeling terrible and throwing up all morning. But in a weird way it's comforting?
> 
> Who's in the tww at the moment? Emum? Mellow yellow? anyone else?

Unfortunately for me AF is due Thursday and still no good news. :shrug:


----------



## MelloYello

Another :bfn: :growlmad:


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle had to come read after seeing your FB status :)

Sorry I am non existent, I am hardly having time to eat and sleep at mo! Work/photos/editing and packing for hols this week! I need a holiday! LOL


----------



## Dani Rose

:wave: Here I am!! So sorry! I am SOOOOO busy it is crazy!!! Been good for the TTC though as it's the last thing on my mind!! Hope your scan goes well :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> Mello, mine always dropped the day before AF.
> Ginny, glad you are feeling crap.
> Ickle, yay for boys in the barracks and I hope you ov soon.
> Emum, I really hope this is your month. I like that FF knows you so well it has given you your crosshairs already!
> Dodger, sorry about that bfn.
> Where is Dani?
> Ummi, hope you are good, hi everyone else.
> Afm, been feeling very crampy. Hope all is ok. Got my anatomy scan on Thursday.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi first timer. Nice to meet you ;-) it gives us so much hope!!! Thank you bery much!! 

Ickle: that's great news! Really hope you wont need any of that. But just in case that's good to know you've got different cards in your hands!

I'm ok. Thx for asking mrsM. A bit tired lately, just a few days of ramadan to do. Preparing for eid celebration, so quite busy as well. And waiting to O... Cant to know which day it's going to be!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi dani! Glad to see you're busy and enjoying too! Have nice holidays!

Sorry for the bfn mello :(

Ickle: loooool @plan D!!! ^_^


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Ummi, not sure I will be on again before we go, GOOD LUCK everyone! Back end of month, hopefully with BFP and to see lots more on here! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani, I know it's what everybody says, but in my last month of ttc I found that throwing myself into running helped enormously with taking my mind off ttc. It's so emotionally demanding that it really takes over your life and if you have something else to focus on its a really good thing. Looking forward to seeing the results!
Ummi hope the last few days of Ramadam goes ok, and you enjoy your Eid festival.


----------



## ickle pand

Aw thanks Dani :) Sounds like you've been really busy. Enjoy your holiday. I'm jealous, we've not even booked ours yet :(

Ummi - I wish I knew when I was going to ov. It'd make planning BDing so much easier lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I agree about O, although mine seems to be settling into CD16 nowadays, so we will see this month!

I took Soy not sure if I said, had crazy CM and O niggles so it is doing something!

Mrs M that is SO true and it's barely been on my mind, far too busy! I am just going with the if it happens it happens mind frame now... I have been blessed and I am so lucky. Another would be amazing but I need to focus on what I have rather than what I don't right now.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So well said dani! I should follow your example! I took soy too. Already been having loads of ewcm ( but mixed creamy too, sorry tmi) and like you lots of twinges, so something must be working in there. My opks are darker than usual, so early in my cycle. They're still neg, but usually they're stark white, and now they have a nice line. So i'm hopeful. 
Hope it works for both of us this month. 
Did you get any side effects? I had terrible headaches for 3 days. But now it's ok.


----------



## kelly1973

great news ickle xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi yay I hope we are Soy baby buddies!!! :)


----------



## Emum

Just seen on the news that Gary Barlow's wife has lost the baby very close to term :(. Must be so difficult when this happens when you are so much in the public eye. I really feel for them tonight.


----------



## ickle pand

I saw that too Emum and thought the same. I hope the press leave them alone to grieve.


----------



## merristems

MelloYello said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better today - well actually I'm feeling terrible and throwing up all morning. But in a weird way it's comforting?
> 
> Who's in the tww at the moment? Emum? Mellow yellow? anyone else?
> 
> Unfortunately for me AF is due Thursday and still no good news. :shrug:Click to expand...

2ww again fx for everyone xx


----------



## MelloYello

So I guess I'm in the 2 day wait for AF bc this morning.......at 12DPO another :bfn:. I'm startin to think maybe the:witch: is on her way. :sad1:


----------



## ickle pand

You're not out until witch gets you. Implantation can happen anytime between 6 and 12DPO, and then it takes at least 3 days for enough HCG to build up to be testable in your urine, so you've still got time. 

Are you having any AF symptoms?

AFM - I've been having horrible ov pains shooting down my leg all morning. No peak yet so I don't think I'm quite ready to ov but who knows. FF says I'm due to ov on Thursday so we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## MelloYello

Actually...it's been weird. I had been having cramping and back pain for close to a week and then headaches for the past 2 days but when I went to bed last night all the cramping and back ache had stopped I just had a light headache. And last night me and my fiance were tickling eachother in a uproar of laughter and I just started crying out of nowhere!!! Seriously.....went from crackin up to crocodile tears!! He just kept askin "Babe, whats wrong?" And all I could say was "I don't know." LOL Craaaazy. Not gonna test again until after AF's due date. The "NO's" and 1 lines and the "NOT PREGNANTS" are really takin a toll on a girl so im gonna give myself a break. NO AF symptoms btw. BBT is 98.42


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good idea. It always hurts to get a BFN.


----------



## MelloYello

Oh yeah. It definitely cuts deep. But I'm still trying to understand all the cramping and back aches and especially the rollercoaster of emotions last night. When I started crying out of no where I just knew I'd get my :bfp: this morning. But I read people who test in the morning and get a :bfn: then test later in the day and get a :bfp: later that day. Still not gonna crack.....at least I'm gonna try not to. LOL. But now its gonna be hard to tell because I won't know the difference between AF symptoms and what I've BEEN feeling. Even tho with AF i don't get symptomatic.....she just shows. Gotta admit the girls are quite sore today and that had faded for a few days and now its back.


----------



## MelloYello

Uh oh. Starting to feel some tingling and light cramps again. CP med-high and hard


----------



## merristems

:hugs:aw mello fx she stays away for you why do we all get so many 'good' symptoms each month only to get a bfn? Its just not fair. Ihope youre right about the bfp later in the day :)


----------



## MelloYello

merristems said:


> :hugs:aw mello fx she stays away for you why do we all get so many 'good' symptoms each month only to get a bfn? Its just not fair. Ihope youre right about the bfp later in the day :)

Thanks. Me 2:hugs:. Thanks for the support. Funny thing....just leaned back and looked on the ceiling just above my head and there's a ladybug. Hope she's bringing me some luck. Think I'm a lil congested too so maybe I should lie down for a bit. Twins permitting. LOL


----------



## dodgercpkl

I posted this in my journal, but I loved it so much that I have to repost it here too! I hope it brings you ladies the same hope and peace that it does me: https://lauragraceweldon.com/2012/06/12/mother-child-are-linked-at-the-cellular-level/

Oh and I warn you, it's a tearjerker!!

Emum - I feel horrible for them. :( That's got to be so very hard.

Dani - Glad to see things going so well for you! I love seeing all the pics you put up on facebook. :)

Ummi - I hope the soy works for you!!

Merri - looks like you are in the tww! Looking good!

How's it going for everyone else today?

AFM, I finally finished the necklaces I wanted to make, so I'll post a link in a few mins.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wow, I think I should have refreshed before I posted. lol 

Ickle - sorry it's painful, but yay that it seems like O is almost here!

Mello - I've had those horrible mornings this cycle too. I do hope that you get a different answer before AF is due!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dodger: i watched your link when you put it in your journal. I really wanted to cry! It's beautiful and amazing! I shared with loads of friends and my hubby. 
It's nice to know that, and even the other way: that we still have some of our mum's cells even when they're gone. It's also nice to think that if they were ill they had some of our cells to help them fight. 
Beautiful. Thanks again. xxx


----------



## ginny83

make sure you put some pics up of the necklaces you made Dodger :) I love seeing handmade stuff :)


----------



## ginny83

Doger - saw the necklaces in your journal :) I also really liked that link, it's a nice way to think about it.

I got my miscarriage results testing back today - everything normal. It's a huge relief to think that technically I have no specific reason from the testing they've done to think that I have a higher chance of miscarrying again. Doesn't give me total confidence, but at least I know it's not something I can help prevent by taking aspirin for example. (She actually told me specifically that aspirin for me based on those tests would be more harmful than helpful)

I also have my dating scan booked in for Sunday - I'll be around 6+3. So nervous/anxious and a little bit excited, although knowing I'm feeling excited makes me feel more anxious :wacko:
 
Sorry for the "me" post. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny I'm pleased you feel reassured by your results. 6+3 is a little early for a scan, but I understand why you need to have it so soon. Completely! If it is too early to see a heartbeat will they let you go back a few days later?


----------



## ickle pand

That's good news Ginny. Good luck for Sunday. 

AFM - DH is away tonight with work, I didn't forget but I just didn't put it together with the fact I'm due to ov tomorrow. I tried to persuade him to DTD last night and this morning but he said he could only manage one or the other so I picked this morning, based on the fact I haven't had a peak yet. Was hoping for one this morning but just another high. I can't really trust my last couple of temps because I haven't slept properly so still waiting to see what's what. Hopefully I'll get a peak tomorrow.


----------



## ginny83

Finger's crossed for that peak tomorrow and you caught that eggy Ickle!

My scan is actually on Saturday - oops typo! MrsM, I'm not sure what they'll do to be honest - I have a feeling they would rebook me in for a week's time. If they didn't I think I should be able to leave a message with my GP to get me another referral for a week later anyway. 

Over here if you're getting looked after by a GP you have to pay for you scans - I get a bit of money back from the health system here, but it still works out to about $100 a go. So in saying this I think they're much more liberal in giving out referrals to getting them done. 

If I got really desperate and a GP wouldn't give me a referral, I could call the Early Pregnancy unit at my hospital. Their scans are free - but I think they work in the same way as hospitals in the UK where they won't give you one unless you have bleeding, cramps etc.


----------



## merristems

ginny I hope the scan goes well on sat. Shame you have to pay for them there but tbh I am going to pay for an early scan when i finally get my bfp! 
Ickle hope you caught that eggy, my hubby wasn't up to the job around ovulation this time really gutted:( Hope yours had better luck :)
Afm have a raging cold so in bed today my temp is high but i think that the illness. Had some twinges yesterday in abdo and right boob, not thinking much of it though as everything aches! 5dpo today, supposed to be going to a festival this weekend really hope i feel better-suppose i better not drink too much either :( !!


----------



## ginny83

Merri - I was just looking at your chart and thought your meds line was your bding line. I was thinking wow that's impressive!! lol

hope you caught that eggy and you get to go to your festival too :)


----------



## merristems

ginny83 said:


> Merri - I was just looking at your chart and thought your meds line was your bding line. I was thinking wow that's impressive!! lol
> 
> hope you caught that eggy and you get to go to your festival too :)

Haha Ginny I wouldn't be worried if my meds line was my bding sessions!! If only! We shall see ;)


----------



## MelloYello

:witch:........guess I'll have to plan for a may baby.:cry::sad1:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw :hugs: Mello


----------



## MelloYello

ickle pand said:


> Aw :hugs: Mello

:cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry af arrived mello :(


----------



## MelloYello

IDK what happened. AF a day early. I'm usually right on point of the her schedule. I woke up and had a lil in the panties. I was just about to test too.


----------



## ginny83

sorry AF showed up Mellow :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry AF showed up Mello :hugs: x


----------



## horseypants

sorry melloyello :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. Hope you're all ok. 

I got a good temp spike this morning so hopefully I ov'd yesterday. My shagometer isn't great but I'll try and grab DH tonight when he gets home, if he's not too tired. NO peak on my CBFM yet though so maybe it's just a random spike.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope it's O for you. And if it's not, then you get more chances to get some boys in the barracks. 

Afm: still no +ve opk :( but lots of twinges and ewcm. Guess i'm gearing up, dont know how ling that's going to take.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sorry AF got you Mello. Yesterday was CD1 for me as well. 

Ickle - You still got two shags in!  

AFM I set my HSG up yesterday for next wednesday. And according to them they go by first bleeding even if it's just spotting and not first FULL blood, so according to them I was CD2 yesterday which is just weird... so now I'll need to call my RE's office and see how they count it for the CD3 bloodwork they want done so I know if I need to go in today instead of tomorrow for that. At least for right now my head seems to not be trying to kill me like it was yesterday. Hopefully it will stay away the rest of the day. I forgot to post pics of the necklaces that I made. Here's a link to the pics:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630956604006/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

20 week scan at 2.30 today girls. I'm very nervous!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, yay for ov, good luck! Dodger and mello sorry about AF. Dodger, I know by the time she showed you were ready for her, but it's still rubbish especially after those mean evaps. 
I saw your necklaces, they are really beautiful. I would like something to commemorate my two angels, not sure what though.


----------



## Emum

Good luck today Mrs Migs. Do you plan to find out what flavour you are having?


----------



## ickle pand

I'll be stalking like mad after 2.30 Mrs Mig. I'm sure it'll be fine though.

I want to get a tattoo for my lost baby. I think I want a teeny tiny star though so I'm just going to wait until I get my next tattoo and get it done at the same time because it'll just take a few minutes. 

The CD doesn't matter too much for your HSG dodger, they just like to do it before ov so that there's absolutely no chance of you being pregnant. 

Ummi I hope it happens soon. Get BDing lol!

How are you Emum? Are you waiting for AF to be late this time or will you test beforehand?


----------



## ginny83

Ickle - hope you O soon! That rise is hard to tell if it's it or not, hopefully tomorrow's temp will confirm :) What other tatts do you have?

Dodger - my GP counted my day of spotting as CD1 too. I know it doesn't make a huge difference to stuff, but interesting none the less. Hope it all goes well for you

Ummi - hope O comes along soon!


DF is now working all weekend, so I had to change my scan to Monday. I'll be 6+5... I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No I don't think so Emum. I'm incredibly tempted but I'm a team yellow girl at heart. Mark doesn't want to either. I'm utterly convinced its a boy though.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> The CD doesn't matter too much for your HSG dodger, they just like to do it before ov so that there's absolutely no chance of you being pregnant.

You would think so.... but no, they were very specific about cycle days. I'm ok with it being early though... no nookie until it's over so I'm glad that's less then a week away. I'm more concerned with the blood work though. They wanted that on CD3 but because of how the HSG people were with it, I'm not sure whether to consider today as CD3 or tomorrow. Honestly until that conversation yesterday, I would have gone in on Friday. Eh whatever... I'll call and find out,


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed you get it sorted Dodger :flower: 

Fingers crossed O happens soon Ummi :hugs: x


----------



## ickle pand

It's a bigger raise than I normally get after ov, I'm normally a slow riser but I'm trying to ignore my previous cycles now. I've got 4 tattoos - a key on my ankle because my maiden name was Key, a little angel on my back, a celtic heart that DH has a matching one of (it was done by a crap artist though who positioned it wrong and did a terrible job so I want to change it or remove it) and I have I~V~X on my wrist which is our wedding date in roman numerals. DH has that engraved on his wedding ring and a much bigger version on the inside of his forearm. I've got a few ideas for more tattoos but I can't decide where I want them all. 

That's a shame you had to change your scan date but your beany will be that much bigger so there will be more to see :)

I've got to start my blood testing on Saturday to confirm ov. It's a PITA having to drive to Aberdeen (35miles) for 5 mins but my GP is a different PCT so it's just easier, plus I'll get the results later that day. I'm going to go shopping afterwards to get a new lightshade for our livingroom and then going to see my brother who I haven't seen or spoken to (not through lack of trying) since new years day!


----------



## Emum

Ickle, I am going away on holiday to Greece on Saturday night which will be 7dpo so way too early to test before I go and am not taking any tests with me. An away for 2 weeks so should be obvious one way or another by the time we get back how the land lies. Am going to try not to think about it while we are away. 

Mrs M, I was team yellow all three times though like you was tempted last time but resisted. It is worth resisting I think for that amazing moment when baby is born and they say congrats it's a xxx. Though last time I had a section and Edward was lifted out by his testicles so there was no need for any announcement of any kind :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Owwwwww!!! Poor Edward!! That was a bit unceremonious! With Edie I made the classic bloke mistake of looking at the cord and asking if it was a boy! I agree though, the moment is awesome.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Will be thinking of you mrs Mig.Let us know how it goes xxx

Sorry for af and for the weird tww you had dodge. Hope this cycle is way better and has only nice surprises for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks ladies, I too hope that O happens sooner than later. I have enough of waiting and feeling I'm not *normal*. I would love my cycles to settle down for a bit. 
Anyway, I wanted to press the "thanks " button for all of you, but it's not there. I dont know ehat's happening. 

Ginny: these few days will go by quickly, keep us posted. 

Emum: you may just have a nice stressfree holiday surprise!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah I forgot about your holiday. I hope you come home with more than you packed :)

I think I'll stay team yellow when its our turn but DH says he wants to know so he knows what colour to paint the spare room - like he'll have any choice in that. He'll paint it whatever I tell him to lol!

Ummi - the thanks button sometimes disappears, it's really weird!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> I think I'll stay team yellow when its our turn but DH says he wants to know so he knows what colour to paint the spare room - like he'll have any choice in that. He'll paint it whatever I tell him to lol!

I am a great believer in spreading the pain of childbirth and the sleepless nights ickle. If you are planning on having a hospital birth, you could suggest to him that he has the spare room all prepared and primed, and comes home from the hospital and puts two coats of the appropriate colour emulsion on between you giving birth to the baby and being discharged (which is usually a minimum of 6 hours or overnight depending on when bubs puts in their appearance, more if there are any even minor complications) :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

But then I'd have to rely on him setting up the room and I'm too much of a control freak for that lol! It's giving me itchy palms just thinking about it :)


----------



## elm

Hi everyone x

Sorry about af mello and dodger :( really thought you'd got your second line dodger :hugs:

I'm staying yellow this time - we won't have a baby room (co sleep and don't have room anyway!). I prefer gender neutral clothes too! :)

Have a lovely holiday emum, pack loads Of baby dust!! 

Good luck for your scan ginny x

A star tattoo sounds beautiful ickle x

Hugs everyone else x


----------



## ickle pand

I think we'll co-sleep too but the baby will still have their own room since we have a spare room. I can see my folks going overboard and buying loads of stuff so it'll be needed lol!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi ladies, I am on holidays this week and have been sooo busy with lots of friends visiting us at the cotttage and of course the family is all here too. I haven't been able to read back yet-its hard on my BBerry. I brought my ipad but I forgot to renew my cellular plan so I'm outta luck there, lol. This tww is flying by though. I had a huge temp dip twodays ago and now it is slowly rising again so I am hoping that it is a good sign. My boobs are getting more tender the last few days as well. I have bben very hungry too. I will prob test in the am tomorrow. I am 9 to 11dpo today.


----------



## kelly1973

love your tatoo idea ickle 
mello sorry the witch got you
how is everyone?
im having a wobble day today grrrrrrrrrrrrr hate that


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for testing Mas. 

:hugs: for the wobble Kelly. Not long until your scan now.


----------



## horseypants

ladies, what is a wobble? :)


----------



## ickle pand

Horsey it's when the pregnant ladies have a bad day worrying about loosing another baby.


----------



## horseypants

: (

kelly, don't worry!!!!!! lame i know..... :( thinking of you and sending good juju.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly, as you know I've had many a wobble. I had one two days ago. Just because you are wobbling doesnt mean anything is wrong, and hcg stops doubling so fast at your stage so a drop in symptoms is quite normal. Big hugs though I know exactly what you are going through. 
For those who haven't heard already, scan went great. I feel so happy tonight.


----------



## horseypants

mrs miggins, i was wondering. so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly lots of hugs your way!

Great mrsM!!!! Already 20 weeks! Cant believe it! It seems like yesterday you annonced your bfp!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Great news about the scan mrsmig!


----------



## ginny83

I hate thinking about too far into the pregnancy because I feel like I'm going to jinx it. But, if we do get to the point of being about to find out the gender I'm going to go for it and find it out! 

We were team yellow with DS and love that too, but I want to see what it feels like the other way too. The thing I loved most about being team yellow with DS is that it everyone always seems to interested to talk to you about what they think you're going to have. I'm pretty sure I announced what gender DS was after he was born :)

Kelly - I have wobbles everyday it feels like. Then I don't have a wobble and start feeling confident - I start getting scared that I'm setting myself up for a disappointment. I wobble about not wobbling :dohh:

Mas - when are you going to test?? hope you are enjoying your holiday!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Looks like I was wrong about my chart - got a peak this morning. So I'll probably ov tomorrow. Didn't DTD last night because my stomach was just too full but with the next 3 days plus boys in the barracks from Wednesday, we should be covered. The blood test tomorrow is definitely not going to show anything but they were insistent on starting on CD21. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Kelly, not long till your scan now.

Fingers crossed for O tomorrow Ickle x


----------



## Mas1118

Good morning Ladies, I tested and nothing yet but its early yet I think and my temp is still climbing. I still think I Od a couple days after FF says I did. I'm still hoping. My boobs feel sore and hot.
Kelly - your scan is soon and my fxed for all to be well!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed you get that :bfp: Mas :hugs:

AFM: AF ended Friday 27th on CD18, today I am CD31 and looks like AF is on it's way again :cry: my body is so messed up :( x


----------



## horseypants

missmoo, hang in there sweety. xo


----------



## Emum

Gosh, this thread has been very quiet lately!

Just logging on for the last time as we leave on holiday in a few hours time. Hope to come back to news of a few BFPs. Can someone do me a round up when I get back :) Ickle, I know you are very busy ovulating just at the moment! I'm going to miss your whole 2WW but will be cheering for you from afar. Am taking my iPad with me, so may get a chance to log on at some point in the next fortnight but am not counting on it.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - have fun on your holiday!!

Ickle - I don't understand how some doctors are still in the stone age when it comes to realizing that not all women work the same and CD21 just doesn't work for those of us with long cycles!

How's everything going for everyone?

I've got some test results back and it's looking fairly decent so far although my testosterone levels are on the high side of normal, so that's a concern. I'm still waiting on 8 more results though. I love that I get them as soon as the lab is done though! 

We bit the bullet a couple of days ago, and purchased more genetic testing for both of us. I wanted Anton tested for both of the most common variants of MTHFR and I wanted to know more about some of the other genes that are in that same pathway as MTHFR so I know if there are other issues (I suspect that there are) and I wanted to be sure that I don't have the 2nd common variant of MTHFR. So we ordered 23andme tests for both of us. I'm actually really excited to get them and get the results!!


----------



## Mas1118

BFN this morning so feel a bit let down, my temp dropped a little too but don't feel AFy yet. Hoping for a line tomorrow


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. Had my progesterone test today. My level came back as 7 so I have to get the test repeated on Friday. The nurse said that the level is slightly higher than the baseline level so it looks like ovulation is either today or yesterday which matches up with my CBFM. My temp was crap this morning - disturbed sleep and taken an hour later than normal. I think I'll discard it. So I need to DTD today and tomorrow to make sure we're covered. Only problem is that DH went over his ankle badly on the lifeboat and is now on crutches so I'll have to go on top, which isn't ideal but I'm just glad he'll not in so much pain that we can't DTD at all.


----------



## Mas1118

Fxed you catch that eggie ickle!


----------



## ginny83

Emum - have a great holiday!

Ickle - that's great news that your blood tests are looking likley that you definitely O'd :)


----------



## ickle pand

Well it's still too early to be sure Ginny, my level needs to be above 30 at 7DPO to be sure but it helped with intercourse timing. My chart is a mess with all the bad nights sleep, but hopefully it'll get better this week. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## ginny83

well I guess it's good that they're not only just relying on the CD21 tests and testing you again on Friday 

Feeling very nervous - my scan is tomorrow. I've been having symptoms like mild morning sickness, sore boobs and exhaustion (although some days I have this anyway!) which are a bit comforting, but at the same time I know it doesn't always mean everything is going good. I just wish I could have a sneak peak into 7-8 months time to know how everything will work out so I could actually enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## Mas1118

:witch: got me again. Feeling broken and am really feeling like this is an exercise in futility for us. I really don't think its going to happen for us and that just guts me. Its the only thing I want.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Mas. Ltttc is horrible, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

AFM - I keep getting woken up for one reason or another, last night it was the cat going mental scratching at a door at 4am, so none of my temps are reliable. Aim for tonight is to get to bed early so that even if I do get woken up, I still get enough sleep so I don't feel like a zombie in the morning. Of course that all depends on how DH gets on when they check out his ankle today. He might end up having to get it x-rayed etc.


----------



## ginny83

Mas - so sorry you're feeling down at the moment :hugs:

I had my scan today and they found little bean with a good heartbeat :) I'm so relieved to have gotten this far but also still very scared...


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

room for one more?

hope it's not too late for me to join?:flower:

a lil background about me: my name is Esther have been - got my first BFP on our 9th cycle(first cycle of clomid) trying but miscarried 2weeks ago @only 5weeks(naturally):cry: we ready to try again immediately:thumbup:

Really sorry for your losses:hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry your feeling so down at the moment Mas, big :hugs:

Fingers crosseed you've caught the eggy ickle :) 

So glad the scan went well ginny :flower:

:hugs: mummywant2be, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Big big :hugs: fingers crossed you catch the eggy quite soon.

AFM: I had some spotting last week but now it's stopped :wacko: no idea where I am in my cycle apart from I am CD35 after an 18 day AF. We are trying to take it naturally this time but it's hard when I don't even know when AF is due :wacko: x


----------



## ickle pand

Yay Ginny! So chuffed for you. You can relax a little now. 

So sorry for your loss Mummywant2be. Welcome to our little group.

18 days? Holy crap! Wonder what's caused that.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I wish I knew!!

Your weight loss is going brilliantly looking at your ticker ickle :flower: x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) I'm nearly there now, although I'm not 100% sure where there is yet. I'll just keep going until I'm happy. Eating one meal a day has been really good - the portions are massive though.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Yeay to ur weightloss :happydance: how i envy:thumbup:
MissMummyMoo: 18 day cycle - wow...really hope its ur BFP now


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great hun, I have such admiration for you. I have no willpower at all. You've done amazingly well :) 

I might test in the morning as I do keep getting twinges but dunno if that was to do with the spotting :shrug: Usually I seem to ovulate around 3-5 days after AF has stopped which would mean O around CD 21-23 which would make me 12-14DPO now x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mas: so sorry about af and that you re feeling so down. Easy to say,but try to enjoy the rest of your holidays. Lots of hugs your way.

MummyW2B: welcome to our group,sorry you have to find yourself here.
hope you won't stay long and that your bfp comes quickly.

Ickle: hope you managed to catch that eggie, if your temp is unreliable, maybe you could try and forget about it,concentrate on getting enough rest and relax. Maybe this is going to be your cycle.

Ginny: so pleased for you! Especially that you got to see the heartbeat, it wasn't too early!

MMM : that's a really weird cycle indeed, but maybe that's the one! That's all I'm hoping for you.

Afm: still nothing interesting to report, cd 18, no sign of O yet. I'm getting a feeling that I won't O this cycle. I had loads of ewcm for more than a week and now it's got back to creamy and sticky. Well, at least I managed to temp regularly and my temps are not all over the place for once.


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Ladies. I'm a little better today.
Ginny - so glad your scan went well!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ummi fingers crossed O does happen for you xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi maybe your body geared up to ov but didn't quite get there. Plenty of time for it to try again though.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mas - *hugs* I'm sorry the witch got you. I know exactly how you feel about being broken. Don't lose hope though!

Mummy - I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs* You've found a great bunch of very supportive ladies though. Welcome!

MMM - Ugh. That's just so frustrating! That's the biggest reason why I just can't make myself stop temping. I really REALLY like knowing where I am in my cycle. I hope things get clearer for you! Fingers crossed that you get your bfp!

Ickle - I'm glad that it sounds like you are adjusting well to eating real food again!

Ummi - Give it some time. You didn't ovulate until cd25 last cycle, so you still have a few days until then. Come on O!

AFM, yesterday was a tough day. I kept finding myself back at the thought "I should be holding a baby today". Onwards and upwards I guess. CD6 today and bleeding is done. HSG is in just a couple of days and then I can jump my husband again. I'm still waiting on some of my test results from the bloodwork on Friday, but it does look like my FSH indicates that I still have a pretty good ovarian reserve at 6.3.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Dodge, it'scoming up to my due date next month (6th) and I'm dreading it :( Fingers crossed you catch the eggy this month :flower:

AFM: Just done an IC and :bfn: which I guessed, however decided to do a O test seeing as the pee was there and got this:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/c84aa7f6.jpg

Guess those twinges are good!! Got no boys in the barracks just yet :dohh: but will get some in tonight :happydance: x


----------



## ickle pand

Good thinking about doing an OPK then!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MMM: yeah for O!!!! Get those boys ready!

Hugs dodger. I can't even imagine what that must feel like.

Thanks ladies for all your advice and.comforting words since I started posting on this.thread. I wish I had a body I can rely on. But hey, got to do with what I've got. ;-)


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks for all the warm welcome guys:flower:
it feels good to be around people who have been through the same thing:hugs:

Dodger::hugs::hugs: ur sticky bean is just around the corner:hugs: just hang in there hun:hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

im still stalking on here ladies keeping up to date with you all xx

got my scan tomorrow not feeling positive at all


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Was just thinking about you kelly,wondering how you were doing. 
Stay positive. I hope you'll have a nice surprise and see a heartbeat. How many weeks are you now?
*Hugs*. You 'll be ok.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for you Kelly. Try and think positively hun xx


----------



## ickle pand

Got everything crossed for you Kelly. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## horseypants

kelly, stay cool sister. thinking of you xo

me, i thought i'd o this weekend but still waiting for a positive opk. ms moo, i think i'll join you in the 2ww soon!

ummi :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

woke up to pink/beige discharge this morning :( My scan was external so I know it's not from that. Feel so silly for starting to feel good yesterday...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hugs Ginny. Hope it's nothing and that everything will be ok.


----------



## MelloYello

Alright ladies....it's a new month and I'm tracking my most fertile ovulation days. Fingers crossed that it happens this month. Gonna start tracking my BBT all over again. I'm actually excited. I think this will definitely happen this month!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I hope the pink discharge is nothing to worry about Ginny. Did you DTD the night before or anything? Are you going to go to the doctors to get checked out? Will be thinking of you. :hugs: 

Mello - good luck. 

AFM - No crosshairs yet which I hope is thanks to my crappy sleeping pattern. I might stop temping and just go by the bloods since the temps aren't reliable. 

DH has had his ankle checked out. Nothing is broken its just a level 3 sprain which is the worst one. I think it's going to take him a while to get back to normal and they've told him that his left ankle will probably always be weak now. He's still on crutches/using ice packs on it and is off work today but is considering driving because he needs to get my birthday card and wrapping paper. I told him to either get the bus or ask his BIL to give him a lift. I really don't want him to hurt himself. Maybe I should hide his car keys.


----------



## ginny83

hope you're DF recovers quickly - just make sure you let him know if he doesn't rest it he could make it even worse

Can't think of a reason for the discharge - we haven't dtd in ages and it was an external scan. I called the early pregnancy unit and they said if I was really worried I could go in, but they think I should wait a couple of days and see what happens. I think I will wait and see how I feel. I'm just praying it stops soon


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully it'll stop very soon. Must be very worrying for you though. Keep us posted.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed it stops soon ginny :hugs:

Your poor OH ickle! Like ginny said tell him to make sure he rests it or it may get worse! Fingers crossed you get your crosshairs soon.

Good luck this cycle mello. 

AFM: :sex: last night and will be again tonight. Fingers crossed that's enough to catch the eggy. Going to do another OPK later and see what that says. I done one at 6pm yesterday and it was just as dark as the 1pm one, also done one at 10pm and that was slightly lighter I think x


----------



## MelloYello

I thought I got my AF early on Wednesday but it stopped Friday morning. Still gonna wait to test tho......only bc I'm out of tests until tomorrow. LOL


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies checking in to say my scan went well measured to date at 7+3 and saw a lovely heart beat first milestone over with. there was a young girl that went in before me and she came out crying my heart went out to her, been thinking of her all day hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Kelly that's fantastic news!! Did you get any pics??


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news Kelly. Pleased for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fantastic Kelly! You must be over the moon.
keep up the place! One day and one milestone at a time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly. So glad everything's ok. My thoughts are with the girl too. 

I'm feeling really emotional today. Haven't Stopped crying most the night :( hope I wake up feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: MissMM, hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## horseypants

kelly yay!! :dance:

MissMummyMoo, i cried all night too and i've been feeling really insecure the past couple days and today - and i'm realising now that this always happens around o time. hehe. so that's the good news too, that we've o-ed and we've bd-ed! yay us! tww!

is anyone else 2ww waiting? lets start a lil list?
i, horseypants, am 1dpo.......


----------



## ickle pand

I got my crosshairs this morning, I think I'm either 4/5DPO though rather than 3 but nevermind lol


----------



## jo.85

Hi ladies,

I am also newly in my two week wait, well ingot a pos opk yesterday. Ovulating today! If u dont mind me asking what are crosshairs.


----------



## kelly1973

hugs to mrs mmm and horsey pants looking for some bfp this month
ickle hows dh did you hide the keys


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Jo. Crosshairs are something you get on your chart on fertility friend when it confirms ovulation. If you click on my fertility friend ticker, you can see my charts there with the crosshairs.

DH is back to work today Kelly. I didn't hide his keys but he is doing a lot better. He's walking with crutches now and has been doing some exercises that he found online to keep his ankle moving. I'm annoyed he didn't take his crutches in the car, just in case he needs them though, so he'll be getting into trouble for that when he gets home lol!


----------



## MummyWant2be

FX'd for all you Ladies that are on the tww :happydance: Sticky beans Please :happydance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY for all the ladies in the 2ww! I'm still probably 10 days away from O, but I'm looking forward to seeing some bfp's from you ladies by the time I do! :)

MMM & Horseypants - Just sending hugs to you both.

Jo - welcome! As Ickle says, it's a feature on fertility friend where they tell you when you've ovulated based on the information you've put in.

I made dairy free, gluten free, grain free, and processed sugar free chocolate pudding pops yesterday and they were soooooo good! 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7787820316_02de2b1701.jpg

My HSG will be done about 4 hours from now and I'll be glad when it's over and done with.


----------



## horseypants

dodger, fingers crossed for you and ah yes, if you could put the full recipe up, with directions, it'd be much appreciated. yum!

*2ww ladies 
icklepand
jo.85
horseypants
MissMummyMoo
*


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi.everyone

Good luck for.all.of you in the two.

Kelly: great ticker!!!!!

Dodger: that looks yummy! !! We need the recipe!

How are you feeling MMM?

Ginny: any news? Are you ok?


----------



## merristems

2ww ladies

icklepand
jo.85
horseypants
MissMummyMoo
Merri


----------



## ginny83

that pop looks delish! I have been eatting about 2-3 frozen icypoles/fruit things in the evenings as I find it eases my morning sickness. I'll have to have a go at making them too!

Good luck to all you ladies in the tww

No spotting yesterday or today. So I'm just praying it was a once off thing and not a bad sign. I keep trying to remind myself that it can be common during pregnancy and happens to lots of people. The biggest thing I'm scared of is a missed miscarriage happening again. Yet, I know there's nothing I can really do :/


----------



## ickle pand

That's good news Ginny about the spotting. How far along are you now?


----------



## ginny83

I'm 7+1 today! Kelly and I are only about 3 days apart, I didn't realise it was that close


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully the next few weeks will pass quickly.


----------



## kelly1973

thats exactly my worry ginny i had a mmc last time we have to stay positive thats why i did my ticker at the end of the day what will be will be at first i was worried that i would jinx it but thats just silly pma its hard but all we can do is look after our selves and hope xx


----------



## horseypants

i did too guys - and i'm already nervous, seeing as i'm probably already _two weeks pregnant_ :dance:


----------



## ickle pand

Already 2 weeks pregnant? Did I miss something?


----------



## horseypants

i just ovulated and they count from the first day of a "normal" 29 day cycle ;)

PMA! ...........sort of


----------



## ickle pand

Lol ok. I was thinking 2 weeks post conception. Love the PMA. I'm too scared to be PUPO lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all, I'm feeling much better today. Was so busy at work yesterday barely got time to sit down!! Managed to get some more boys in the barracks last night though so that's 2 lots. Think the last lot won't count though. Think I've probably already O'd but we still enjoyed it anyway :)

Hi Jo and welcome :hugs:

So glad to see your ticker Kelly :happydance:

Glad that the spotting has stopped Ginni :thumbup:

Hows everyone else? x


----------



## ayclobes

Ginny - i spotted for 2ish weeks when i was 6wks pregnant..totally normal. I am now 14w2d pregnant! keep the positivity!

Kelly - i know how nerve racking it is, but have faith! I had a mmc in november, and i got pregnant 6mo after i lost the baby/had a d&c and this baby is healthy! Sometimes the mmc are just "bad luck"..i was also on injectibles the month i got pregnant..so who knows. But keep the positivity! When i had my viability u/s at 7w1d i was relieved that baby's hb was there and beating away..you'll be ok!


----------



## ickle pand

Lovely to hear from you ayclobes :) 14 weeks already! I'm constantly amazed by how quickly everyone's pregnancies seem to be going lol!


----------



## ickle pand

Today's progesterone level was 34.2 so ov has been confirmed. :happydance:

Just playing with FF because I had crosshairs for CD22, but I think CD21 is more likely based on the CBFM. I changed to research mode and it's saying CD20. My sleep was crap around ov, so my temps aren't reliable so I think I'll go with CD21 since it's in the middle of the 3 and my CBFM is more reliable this cycle. It also gives us a High rating on the Shagometer lol!

6DPO and counting :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yeah for O Ickle!
MMM: glad you're better and you managed to get covered.

Afm: well, still waiting to O, cd 22 today. Yesterday I was feeling crap when i saw another neg opk + totally ttc unfriendly cm. Today I'm better, and ewcm is back. I'm hoping I'll O soon.


----------



## elm

:wohoo: ickle :D 

hope you're both ok ginny x

Loads of :dust: everyone - this thread is really easy to stalk at the moment!!!

:hugs: x


----------



## ickle pand

It's quiet here just now with Emum, Dani and Mrs Mig all away at the same time, isn't it?


----------



## merristems

Doh cd1 today gutted :(


----------



## horseypants

sorry merristems :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry to hear that meristems. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

sorry merries xx hugs

ickle whoop whoop for ov


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed you O soon ummi :hugs:

:hugs: sorry AF got you merristems x


----------



## horseypants

my pma just took a tiny hit cause i have a headache. the very first time i was pg, i had a mmc checmical and my only clue was a headache.... it couldnt have been this early on though and i need to stop obsessing xo ladies. have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## ickle pand

Headaches are a pregnancy symptom though horsey. It's hard to differentiate between pms/early pregnancy/chemical symptoms because all of the same hormones are involved.

Of course, it could just be something simple like not drinking enough water. Don't let little things like this get to you too much. You won't know until you either test or get AF, so try to relax until then. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with ickle horsey :flower:

How you doing ickle? How's everyone else? I'm just stuck in the 2WW but I don't mind as I'm busy with work so it keeps my mind off things x


----------



## ickle pand

I've got a cracking headache today - hopefully its an early pregnancy symptom but I think it's just from me clenching my teeth in my sleep. I'm just trying to relax today and hope it buggers off soon cos we're hoping to go and see Ted in the cinema tonight.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Merri - I'm so sorry the witch got you. *hugs*

Horsey - I agree totally with the other ladies, the headache doesn't spell miscarriage, so don't let that damper your PMA! :)

Ickle - *hugs* Hope the headache buggers off soon!

MMM - It's nice to be busy during the tww isn't it? Makes time go by so much faster and let's stress hit way less.

I'm rooting for all of our tww ladies!

In a surprise move, I just might be joining you ladies in the tww soon. My temp has jumped up quite a bit over the last 2 days and it's looking like yesterday might have been ovulation if my temps stay up. This would be VERY early for me to ovulate, so it could easily be my body playing tricks on me. I won't know for the next couple of days. I did have breakaway bleeding yesterday but as Ickle pointed out in my journal, it could be from a combination of the HSG on Wednesday and BD'ing yesterday. I had cramps much of yesterday mostly on my left side as well, so that could be from the HSG still or could be signs of O. It WILL be interesting to see what the next couple of days bring. I wasn't actually expecting another rise today, so we'll see.

For those that asked, the recipe for the chocolate pudding pops can be found here: https://glutenfreefix.com/chocolate-pudding-pops/1423/ And actually if there are any other recipes that I have forgotten to post that people have asked about, they are all from that website. I love her stuff!


----------



## Emum

Hi ladies

Just popping on briefly from sunny Zante to say hi. I did read back and congrats to Ginny and Kelly on their heartbeats. Will be keeping everything firmly crossed for Ginny but am sure all will be fine. I had exactly what you describe in all 3 successful pregnancies. Welcome to our new joiner, and I look forward to getting to know you.

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww. I am due AF imminently and feel she is on her way. Probably won't be back on until we get home next week.


----------



## ickle pand

I really hope she's not on her way Emum. I hope you're having a fantastic holiday - I'd love to go to Zante.


----------



## ayclobes

ickle pand said:


> Lovely to hear from you ayclobes :) 14 weeks already! I'm constantly amazed by how quickly everyone's pregnancies seem to be going lol!

Yes, it's gone by so fast already! i'll be 15w on wednesday, then my next appt is the following wednesday and i'll be 16w! hopefully i'll be able to find out when i can have "THE ultrasound"! ahhh!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum - I'm with Ickle in hoping that she's not heading for you! I hope you are having a great time! 

Ayclobes - yay for 15w almost! Hope you get The Ultrasound soonish! :)

Well my temp this morning gave me crosshairs! According to FF I'm at 3dpo and in the tww! It's just crazy how early it is for me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodge, I clicked on the link to your chart and it took me to the Land Rover website!! :haha: That is really early for ovulation but there is no doubting that temp shift. Hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## ayclobes

yes! its still so surreal for me


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dodge, I clicked on the link to your chart and it took me to the Land Rover website!! :haha: That is really early for ovulation but there is no doubting that temp shift. Hopefully it's a good sign.

BWAHAHAHA! That's so strange that you got a Land Rover website! I agree that the shift seems to be beyond doubt, but it just is so EARLY for me! lol


----------



## Firef1y72

Hey ladies, can I join you?

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks, two weeks ago today and would love to get pregnant again straight away. Got a BFN within 4 days. Had some pain in my lower right side yesterday, so hoping I've jumped straight back into my regular as clockwork 28 day cycle, and we've been DTD regularly over the last week. Just trying to stop myself testing already.


----------



## ickle pand

I wonder if the antibiotics could've affected your bbt. Off to google :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Firefly. Sorry for your loss, I hope you get that bfp very quickly.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Firef1y72 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks, two weeks ago today and would love to get pregnant again straight away. Got a BFN within 4 days. Had some pain in my lower right side yesterday, so hoping I've jumped straight back into my regular as clockwork 28 day cycle, and we've been DTD regularly over the last week. Just trying to stop myself testing already.

Welcome! I'm sorry you are having to join us, but I don't think there is a group of more supportive women out there. :) Fingers crossed that you are in or nearly in your tww! Do you temp or anything?



ickle pand said:


> I wonder if the antibiotics could've affected your bbt. Off to google :)

Ooo! That's a thought... I wonder now too!


----------



## ickle pand

Well according to ff antibiotics can affect CM but it doesn't say if it improves it or makes it worse.

Firefly, so sorry for your loss. Welcome to our little group.


----------



## Firef1y72

dodgercpkl said:


> Welcome! I'm sorry you are having to join us, but I don't think there is a group of more supportive women out there. :) Fingers crossed that you are in or nearly in your tww! Do you temp or anything?

Thanks.

No I don't temp or anything, even though I'm 40 (and have most of the symptoms of PCOS) I am as regular as clockwork and can usually tell when I O (which I'm pretty sure was yesterday). I have bought some sticks to test for ovulation next month if I don't fall again quickly. This is my 3rd miscarriage but not consectutive, so no-one will refer me for testing, but as soon as I get a BFP I have to see my GP to get referred to the EPU. It's just trying to make myself wait ten more days before testing that's killing.


----------



## kelly1973

good to hear from u emun hope your having a lovely time

tww ladies how are you all feeling

afm feel totally poo sick sick sick


----------



## elm

:hugs: sorry for you loss firefly, hope you get your bfp really soon and the wait to test goes really quickly.

You're a raspberry already Kelly!!! :happydance: x

My would have been due date is this week. Feeling a bit teary about it but am ok I think. I think I'll get a helium balloon to tie to the plant where my little angel is burried and then release it, and I'll light a candle too. 

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

That's a lovely idea elm. :hugs: for when the day comes.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

How is everyone? My daft cat woke me up an hour early and I forgot to temp straight away so I've had to discard today's temp, which is a bit annoying but what can you do. 

I've had a sore throat since Friday but it doesn't feel like I'm coming down with a cold or anything. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's a lovely idea Elm :hugs:

:dohh: for the early wake up call Ickle. I think there is all sorts of bugs going around at the moment, fingers crossed it clears up soon.

I think I'm around 5-7 DPO today. I think I may have ovulated last Monday as that's when I had the ovulation pains ... going on into Tuesday. I haven't been temping so not an accurate idea. But I will be testing on Friday as we are going camping at the weekend and will be drinking so would obviously like to know before we go. Would Friday be too early to test with a FRER? x


----------



## ickle pand

I'd go with being 5DPO if I was you, then you know for sure you're not testing too early. That'll put you at 9DPO on Friday. That's be too early for me to use a FRER because they're too expensive lol, but I'd try an IC then.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I got my very faint bfp with a Superdrug at 9fpo but did a ic the day before that showed nothing. I wish I had done an ic at 9dpo as well as an experiment! Good luck 2wwers.


----------



## MummyWant2be

yEAY to al our TWW :happydance::happydance: bring on the BFP's ladies...:hugs: oh well nothing interesting from me...still waiting for my "first AF" afta MC...hope it won't take long till i get one :thumbup: but we've been BD'ng just for the fun of it...can't wait to get back to TTC :happydance:

FX'd for you all :hugs:


----------



## Firef1y72

I'm seriously confused, after thinking I had Oed on Saturday, I woke up this morning to mild period-style cramping, copious amounts of clear, sticky Cm (enough to make my knickers damp) and acid in my stomach. It feels like I'm pregnant and about to start AF all rolled into one. I don't know what the hell is going on with my body.


----------



## ickle pand

It could be that your HCG levels haven't fully dropped yet. How long ago was you m/c again? Have you tested negative yet?


----------



## Firef1y72

I miscarried 2 weeks ago Sunday and got a BFN on the following Wednesday when I also had a scan where my uterus was back to normal, so it's not that. Wondering now whether I had a short cycle and Oed earlier than Sat, or if I'm having a slightly longer cycle and am Oing now. Think I'll defo test for O next cycle, just so I know where I am.


----------



## ickle pand

That's the thing with the cycle after a m/c - it's so unpredictable. You can ovulate as soon as the HCG drops or not at all. My motto is "if in doubt DTD" lol!


----------



## Firef1y72

ickle pand said:


> That's the thing with the cycle after a m/c - it's so unpredictable. You can ovulate as soon as the HCG drops or not at all. My motto is "if in doubt DTD" lol!

Oh we have been, so much so the OH got it into his head that I only wanted to so I'd get pregnant. I'm actually starting to wonder if it's implantation I'm feeling as I'm a teeny bit queasy, but IC this am, was a definite -ve. Guess I'll keep testing until AF rears it's ugly head.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's the horrible part about TTC - they think you only want their sperm. DH keeps making jokes about it but I don't think he realises how upsetting it is.


----------



## dodgercpkl

elm - Love the idea for your should have been due date. *hugs*

Ickle - sore throats can be a good sign! :D Aww...I'm sorry that DH keeps making those jokes. That's not fair or fun. :(

MMM - I'm with Ickle on this. I think it's POSSIBLE to get a positive that early, but I think it's early enough that you might not get a true answer ya know?

Mummy - Hopefully that first real AF is just around the corner. *hugs*

Firef1y - *hugs* That doesn't sound fun. Could it be a new weird tww symptom? I've had my tww symptoms change from each mc. >.< Here's hoping it's an implantation sign though and you will get a bfp soon!

Well for me, my temp dropped again this morning and ff took away my crosshairs. I had a feeling that might happen. There is still a chance that they will come back if my temp goes up to 98.4 or higher tomorrow, but I'm not sure that I think that will happen. We'll see!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw I hate it when FF takes my CH's away. I hope you get them back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Firefly, on your first cycle after a loss anything could happen. It's definitely worth ttc and dtd when you think you are ovulating, but you may well not ovulate this cycle. At the time I thought I had ovulated my first cycle after my second mc but after charting for a few months, and realising that my erpc had sent my cycle a bit squiffy I realised I probably hadn't. Or you could ovulate later than usual. My first few cycles after my erpc really were strange. I do sincerely hope it all settled down really soon and you get that bfp quickly.


----------



## fayewest

Long time no speak, just wanted to stop by and say i am thinking of you all, I have been away on hols, just getting over jet lag ;0) will catch up soon, although not sure I can read all the way back, I hope there are lots of good stories to read. For the new ladies, sorry you are here but lots of love! xxx


----------



## Firef1y72

Mrs Miggins said:


> Firefly, on your first cycle after a loss anything could happen. It's definitely worth ttc and dtd when you think you are ovulating, but you may well not ovulate this cycle. At the time I thought I had ovulated my first cycle after my second mc but after charting for a few months, and realising that my erpc had sent my cycle a bit squiffy I realised I probably hadn't. Or you could ovulate later than usual. My first few cycles after my erpc really were strange. I do sincerely hope it all settled down really soon and you get that bfp quickly.

Thanks, I guess I just want to get pregnant again now, rather than later, so much that I've been beleiving that I'd get back to normal straight away. With my previous 2 losses I was pregnant again within 3 months (1 month after natural, 3 after MMC), but at 40 I really don't think I have time on my side.


----------



## ickle pand

Faye so lovely to hear from you. I was thinking about you just yesterday. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Aw I hate it when FF takes my CH's away. I hope you get them back tomorrow.

Me too! It hasn't happened to me in a while, but I figured if it was going to again, this would be the cycle it happened on. Part of me is hoping that tomorrow brings the ch's back, but then part of me is thinking that I'd rather start my LP without clotty spotting whether that makes sense or not. lol 



Firef1y72 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Firefly, on your first cycle after a loss anything could happen. It's definitely worth ttc and dtd when you think you are ovulating, but you may well not ovulate this cycle. At the time I thought I had ovulated my first cycle after my second mc but after charting for a few months, and realising that my erpc had sent my cycle a bit squiffy I realised I probably hadn't. Or you could ovulate later than usual. My first few cycles after my erpc really were strange. I do sincerely hope it all settled down really soon and you get that bfp quickly.
> 
> Thanks, I guess I just want to get pregnant again now, rather than later, so much that I've been beleiving that I'd get back to normal straight away. With my previous 2 losses I was pregnant again within 3 months (1 month after natural, 3 after MMC), but at 40 I really don't think I have time on my side.Click to expand...

You are in good company on that. I'm 37 so not far behind you age-wise and I too just want to be pregnant again and this time for the long haul.



fayewest said:


> Long time no speak, just wanted to stop by and say i am thinking of you all, I have been away on hols, just getting over jet lag ;0) will catch up soon, although not sure I can read all the way back, I hope there are lots of good stories to read. For the new ladies, sorry you are here but lots of love! xxx

*hugs* So glad you are back! I hope you had a great trip!


----------



## MummyWant2be

dodgercpkl said:


> elm - Love the idea for your should have been due date. *hugs*
> 
> Ickle - sore throats can be a good sign! :D Aww...I'm sorry that DH keeps making those jokes. That's not fair or fun. :(
> 
> MMM - I'm with Ickle on this. I think it's POSSIBLE to get a positive that early, but I think it's early enough that you might not get a true answer ya know?
> 
> Mummy - Hopefully that first real AF is just around the corner. *hugs*
> 
> Firef1y - *hugs* That doesn't sound fun. Could it be a new weird tww symptom? I've had my tww symptoms change from each mc. >.< Here's hoping it's an implantation sign though and you will get a bfp soon!
> 
> Well for me, my temp dropped again this morning and ff took away my crosshairs. I had a feeling that might happen. There is still a chance that they will come back if my temp goes up to 98.4 or higher tomorrow, but I'm not sure that I think that will happen. We'll see!

FF Please pretty please bring back those CH's back :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ickle and Dodger ;0) 

I have eaten waaaay too much and had more than a few drinks but relaxed and enjoyed myself, glad to be back, back to work tomorrow and next app with the fertility nurse on the 7th September to discuss the protocol and planning for IVF, I really hoped I would become pregnant before hand, but you know what, who cares? I just want a baby now so however she comes I dont mind. 

Going to catch up on your updates now Ickle, i hope that's going well? xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone.

Welcome firefly. Sorry you are finding yourself here, hope bfp is just round the corner.

Mummy: hopefully af will arrive soon and you can start afresh. It's the only time we're happy to see af when ttc.

Dodger: sorry for the crosshairs. If I were you I'd still keep dtd, just in case... and for the fun of it too!

Ickle: I like your motto! Lol!

Faye: glad to see you back!! Hope you app goes well with the nurse.

How are all our pg ladies?

Afm : haven't been here for the past few days, been busy preparing for our Eid celebration, making up my menu and celebrating too.
Ttc wise, ewcm still there, did an opk this morning, around 10 am, it was neg (that's usually the time when.I get my best results with opks ), it was neg, but then idk why I.decided to take another one 2 hours later and it came back much darker. I think it was an almost positive, hopefully it wil.be positive by tomorrow.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Dodger, fingers crossed your cross hairs come back :hugs:

Great to see you back Faye and so glad you've had a lovely relaxing break :)

Fingers crossed that O is iminent Ummi it all sounds promising!! :D xx


----------



## ickle pand

C+P from my journal because I'm lazy :)

Wee update. I just phoned the clinic to cancel the clomid appointment we'd made, incase I didn't ovulate this month. That's all fine but they want to repeat the testing next cycle to make sure it isn't a one off and if so then they want to go ahead with the clomid. The nurses there are so fantastic, better than the doctors really. I love them all!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thats great news ickle! It's great when you have the support of professionals :) x


----------



## kelly1973

woohoo faye glad your back missed you glad you had a relaxing hols x


----------



## ayclobes

Sorry for your loss firefly. I had a mmc in november, i ended up needing the d&c though. My first AF after the mmc/d&c was in january and my body was back to normal--i o'd that month but didnt get pregnant..which right now i'm kinda glad.. in a way. Super excited to be expecting our miracle/february baby! 

GL to all in the tww, gearing to o or are already o'ing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you Faye. Ummi, hope you have a great time with the Eid celebrations.


----------



## Firef1y72

Thanks everyone for the welcome, I'm slowly making my way through the 955 pages, to get to know you all.

A quick question:
I've got a basal thermometer coming tomorrow, is it worth starting temping mid-cycle? And I'm not the best of sleepers and often up in the night, so how long do I need to be at rest before temping?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Your a braver lady than me Firef1y :lol: I couldn't read through all those pages!

I started temping mid cycle, there's no harm in doing so :)

You need to have had at least 3 hours uninterupted sleep before taking your temp and you need to take it as soon as you wake up, before you move or anything. I think it's 3 hours the other ladies may be able to confirm x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Firefly, that's some task you've set yourself! Would you prefer it if we all just introduced ourselves? :haha: Yes, you need ideally to have been sleeping for 3 hours and temp at more or less the same time every morning. The main thing is that you do it before you move, speak, pretty much breathe. It has to be the first thing you do when you open your eyes. 
As for starting to chart mid cycle, it probably won't be able to detect ovulation unless that doesn't happen for a week or so, but it's probably worth doing as practise.


----------



## horseypants

i say go for it! i started midcycle and got a bfp that cycle. i could tell from my temps that my chances were good :)

the bad news, my pregnancy didnt last and im trying again. 

welcome, firefly! :friends:


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

My poor chart isn't looking so good anymore. I woke up at 3.30am and didn't get back to sleep properly, so I have another discarded temp. I'm still not feeling the urge to test, though I have been having some good symptoms - sore boobs, cramping, headache and I still have a sore throat. 

How is everyone else? Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you've had another crap nights sleep hun :hugs: all the symptoms sound promising. When will you test?


AFM: Nothing to report :shrug: it's the awful 1WW where nothing happens :lol: at least in the 2WW one you start to get symptoms and tests will show. I'm going to test Friday and if I don't get anything will test Saturday too x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure, I might test tomorrow if I still have the symptoms.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Sorry for your night ickle

Cd26 for me and finally got what seems like a positive opk!!!!! We already have boys in the barracks, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ickle - Pfft. Your chart is only looking not as good because you were sleep deprived! Sleep deprivition can be a sign too ya know... :D

MMM - OOoo! Can't wait until you test!

Ummi - YAY!! Hope those boys catch that eggie!! :)

How's everyone else doing today?

My temps did go up a bit, but not enough to get my crosshairs back. However if they keep going up, then crosshairs will come back a higher temp tomorrow. So it's still a wait and see game. lol It is what it is. 

I started classes yesterday and so far I'm loving them! Today's classes will be more questionable. I have a poly sci class today and it's not really a subject that I'm hugely interested in, so hopefully I have a good teacher who makes it a fun and interesting class. My 2nd class today is a hiking class (same teacher as last night's class which was a walking for fitness class) and I can't wait! :)

Birthday is today ... another year gone by and still on this journey. *sigh* Anton and I went out with my folks on Sunday to celebrate already, but if my brother doesn't work today, then we'll probably do a get together again today since it's also my brother's birthday. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks dodger. I think I'll test tomorrow if my symptoms are still as stong. I've told DH to make me go to bed at a decent time too lol!

Is your brother your twin or were you just born on the same day but a different year? I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy birthday Dodger. I hope this year brings you the present you most deserve.


----------



## fayewest

Happy birthday again Dodger - this year will be yours! xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy birthday Dodger, fingers crossed the temps keep going up!!

I think you should test tomorrow Ickle :flower: :D x


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Thanks dodger. I think I'll test tomorrow if my symptoms are still as stong. I've told DH to make me go to bed at a decent time too lol!
> 
> Is your brother your twin or were you just born on the same day but a different year? I hope you have a lovely day.

Born same day, 2 years apart, and BOTH of us were _FOUR WEEKS_ late.  My poor mom in the California August heat. 

I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

Thank you for the birthday wishes Ickle, Faye, MMM, and MrsM! :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hapy hatch day Dodger! :flower: hope you get spoiled with lots of gifts :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanx dodger.
happy birthday! Have fun!
That's a lovely birthday story, i'm sure.your mum had a.different point of view when she was waiting 4 WEEKS (!!!!!!) for you two to pop out!
Maybe this time next year you'll give birth to your forever baby!!!


----------



## horseypants

happy bday dodger!

ickle, i too am in the 2ww. i think i'm 7dpo and tested this morning.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Horsey, that chart looks rather splendid.


----------



## ickle pand

You chart does look good horsey. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon

AFM - I didn't bother temping this morning because I had another horrible nights sleep. I wish I could take Nytol or something but you're not meant to take it while TTC. 

I tested this morning but got a BFN. My pee was pale for FMU though. Still got sore boobs and a few other symptoms so just got to play the waiting game a little longer.


----------



## MummyWant2be

FX'd for all our ladies in TWW:happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

I have a question.
is it possible to have a +ve opk, high soft and wide open cervix but creamy cm??
I just hope my body is not playing tricks on me and that I will def O soon.


----------



## Firef1y72

Mrs Miggins said:


> Blimey Firefly, that's some task you've set yourself! Would you prefer it if we all just introduced ourselves? :haha: Yes, you need ideally to have been sleeping for 3 hours and temp at more or less the same time every morning. The main thing is that you do it before you move, speak, pretty much breathe. It has to be the first thing you do when you open your eyes.
> As for starting to chart mid cycle, it probably won't be able to detect ovulation unless that doesn't happen for a week or so, but it's probably worth doing as practise.

Thanks, I'm about halfway reading through. My thermometer didn't arrive yesterday (stupid Dpd lost the parcel), but will be here later today.

How do you all stop yourselves from testing too early? If I did O when I think I did (Sat), it's still far too early to test, but I can't help myself. I know the result is going to be negative, but still wonder how I'll feel if I get a faint line, and get my hopes up for a couple of mins.

Congrats to you all who have your BFPs, just wondering how you dealt with the fear in the early days. After my last but one MMC I fell for my youngest son within 3 months and the hardest thing was that he was due a year to the day after the worst day of my life. I don't remember feeling as nervous about the idea of being pregnant again as I do now (without even getting a BFP).

Those of you all in the 2WW, fx this is your month and those of you waiting to O, fx for healthy eggies.

ETA I had very pale pinky coloured CM yesterday afternoon, any ideas?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Maybe implantation bleeding.
As for testing early, the only solution I found is finishing all my hpt stash and not buying any more. I have 4 ICs left for this time round, so I wil probably test from 10-11dpo. And then if I get a faint line I'll use a digi. 
Hopefully this cycle will be the one and I won't have to buy them anymore. But even if it's not THE cycle, I'm not going to buy any. I'll just temp, and now that I know the length of my lp, I'll just wait for af.
Well... that's the plan anyway. Hope I'll be able to stick it though! ;-)


----------



## mohini12

Happy birthday dodger.sorry i am late to wish you.
Hope you had lot of fun .


----------



## MelloYello

Well ladies my OPK is positive today so wish me luck!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck mello. 

AFM - Temp dropped below the coverline, spotting and a BFN this morning, so I think I'm out. Feeling a bit sad about it. At least I know I'm getting more progesterone testing next cycle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry ickle :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed mello. 

Big :hugs: ickle x


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hugs: FX'd for next cycle ickle


----------



## Hope39

Ickle - what pregnancy tests do you use? I have never tested early, I always wait till af a week late then buy a tesco test

I need to start testing early as I have to start progesterone on my next BFP, your a google queen so know you will have the answer and you test yourself

Sorry about your BFN Hun, fingers crossed for next cycle 
 
Xx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm just using IC's, because they're only like 20p each so you can use them as often as you want without spending a fortune. I'm using One Step ones that I got from Amazon but I've heard InstAlert ones are better. That's what I'm going to buy when I get through this batch (I buy them by the 50 lol) Here's a link to them - https://accessdiagnostic.co.uk/acat...regnancy-test-cartons-fhcu101-diagnostic.html 

This site has a few different types of test that I've not used before - the cassette type and vials. I don't know if they're any better than the dipstick type but they're probably a bit more expensive.


----------



## ginny83

sorry to hear about the BFN Ickle - glad you're getting another monitored cycle though!


----------



## mohini12

Sorry ickle that bfn today too. Hope it turn to bfp very soon.
Good luck dear.
Hi everyone else!


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> I'm just using IC's, because they're only like 20p each so you can use them as often as you want without spending a fortune. I'm using One Step ones that I got from Amazon but I've heard InstAlert ones are better. That's what I'm going to buy when I get through this batch (I buy them by the 50 lol) Here's a link to them - https://accessdiagnostic.co.uk/acat...regnancy-test-cartons-fhcu101-diagnostic.html
> 
> This site has a few different types of test that I've not used before - the cassette type and vials. I don't know if they're any better than the dipstick type but they're probably a bit more expensive.

Thanks ickle

Ive ordered 25 of the 10's, 

Xxx


----------



## merristems

welcome firefly good luck this cycle xx
Oh Ickle sorry to hear that silly old hag showed up she is most unwelcome especially when we are all so wonderful here :) hugs xx
Fx mello hope this is the one for you xx
Happy birthday dodger sorry delay I havent been in much lately x hope it was a great day for you 
Afm decided not to temp this month as its ruining my sleep patterns, I wake up at least 2 hours earlier than my 6am alarm and that not fun anymore! As for af it was heavier than usual for me which im thinking is good and that now my lining is healed and ready to try again for bfp. Im feeling more confident this month that it could happen and if it doesnt then i will go cuddle my friends babies instead!! Is there a population boom or what?! 
Love to all any of our holiday-ers back yet?


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone. 

The spotting hasn't come to anything much today but it'll probably start tomorrow.


----------



## Dani Rose

HELLO!!!! I am home from my holiday, what I miss?? I can't read back, too much! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Dani Rose! Good to see you back!


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Mrs M!!! How are things?

I know I have missed heaps, booo!


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome home dani. Did you have a good time?


----------



## Dani Rose

Yes and no, glad to be back kinda. Hows things? x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you back Dani :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

sorry to hear about the bfn ickle hugs xx

good to see you back dani good hols?


----------



## ickle pand

AF hasn't started yet but I've got the cramps and backache, so it's just a matter of time. I want her to get it over with so I'm not all bloated and sore for my night out tomorrow night. I'm going to do all the things that you can't if you're preggers - eat prawns, drink cocktails lol! Anything else I can add to my list?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ickle sorry for the :bfn:

I can't think of anything else you can do apart from get drunk :lol:

:bfn: for me this morning too, I'm around 9-10DPO so might be too early but I have a feeling this isn't it for me this month. Will take a couple of tests away with me but am almost certain I'm not pregnant x


----------



## MummyWant2be

Yes just get wasted and have fun Ickle!:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: Ickle sorry for the :bfn:
> 
> I can't think of anything else you can do apart from get drunk :lol:
> 
> :bfn: for me this morning too, I'm around 9-10DPO so might be too early but I have a feeling this isn't it for me this month. Will take a couple of tests away with me but am almost certain I'm not pregnant x

FX'd it turns into a BFP and a sticky bean for you in a couple of days:hugs:


----------



## elm

Have a really lovely proper hot bath before you go ickle! x


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo yeah with the clary sage bubble bath I don't use after ov anymore, just in case :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle this sucks totally, feels like im hitting a brick wall constantly. I am almost ready to go back on meds and quit TTC. I am SO sore now, was just my wrist hand before, now it is elbows, knees, ankles, soon I will be unable to move again. URGH!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw :hugs: hun. It's a horrible awful condition. Could you get a short dose of steroids to reduce the inflammation? That's what the doctor said to me last week that they'd do for me if I got a flare up. I've also been offered a steroid injection into my shoulder since it's still not any better but I'm going to try physio first since the thought of an injection into my joint scares the jebus out of me!


----------



## Firef1y72

@Dani - really sorry about your pain, I was taking diflonec (?sp) for joint pain due to hypermobility before I realised I was pregnant last time and because I think that was at least partly responsible for the MC I've stopped taking them. There have been days when I've been crying in pain and paracetamol just doesn't cut it. Does anyone know if there are known issues with codeine and MC? Because my GP has kept me on those, but I'm only taking them when the pain is so bad that I can't get out of bed.

AFM if I ovulated when I think I did, then I'm 7DPO, still too early to test, but that hasn't stopped me. Stark white BFN this am.


----------



## ginny83

Ickle that sounds like a great plan! Have some runny eggs, pate, oysters, soft cheese, soft serve ice cream! Yum!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry Dani about the pain you're feeling. I have a book with natural remedies, I know there is one for arthritis, I'll look for it and give it to you. You'd have to find out whether the ingredients are ttc compatible though. 

Ickle:have fun!

Afm: hurray! Just got my crosshairs at last!!! According to ff I'm 3dpo. I think 1dpo more like, but who cares? As long as my temp jumped up! I'm officially in the 2ww.


----------



## ginny83

yay for crosshairs ummi!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: dani. I'm so sorry your in pain :( 

Ickle did AF arrive? Hope it has let you have a nice night out! 

:happydance: ummi for the crosshairs :)

AFM: I got this today:


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/9DA2AAD4-A290-4A03-A7DA-1EDC522BE500-688-00000049677AA47F.jpg

So so scared though I just can't seem to get excited!! X


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations! Great news. We've been due another BFP :)

I've had a great night. Ate far too much and lots of drink. Went to a great Irish pub with a live singer. It's been too long since I last had a night out in Aberdeen.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Woohoo !!!! Congrats on the bfp !!!!! That's fab !!!

Glad you had fun ickle. I hope it took your mind off things.


----------



## MelloYello

ickle pand said:


> Congratulations! Great news. We've been due another BFP :)
> 
> I've had a great night. Ate far too much and lots of drink. Went to a great Irish pub with a live singer. It's been too long since I last had a night out in Aberdeen.

OMG!! U got a :bfp:?


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats on the + :D Saweet!!


Hi. I'm new. Can I join?

I just had a m/c 12 days ago. I am TTC, had my first "sesh" (haha, what do we call it??) 2 days ago.

I'm freaking myself out, because (google freak that I am) I keep reading that ovulation can occur "within" 2 weeks of your m/c. I'm scared I may have missed the boat for this month!

I'm still going to try though. Wish me luck :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like you've had a brilliant night ickle. We're going to see an Irish singer tonight :) 

Thank you all :)

:hugs: tek. So sorry you about your MC but this thread is great for support. I didn't ovulate the first month after my MC. Everyone's different hun but please try not to google! X


----------



## Firef1y72

Congratulations MMM


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MrsMummy congrats! That's awesome! And don't worry about not feeling excited yet, that will come. 
Ickle I'm glad you had a good night. You deserve it.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dani - I'm so sorry to hear that you are in so much pain again. *hugs* I hope they can figure it out and get you better!

Ickle - *hugs* Sorry the witch got you.

FireF1y - sorry about the bfn. *hugs*

Ummi - Woot for crosshairs!! Hope this tww brings you your bfp!

MMM - OMG OMG OMG!! So thrilled for you!! I'll be praying up a storm that your little bean is your sticky rainbow bean!!

Tekkitten - Everyone is very much different. Did you test out your mc? (meaning did you do hpt's until you got a negative so that you know the next positive is a true positive) Welcome to the group! This is a great bunch of ladies and very supportive. I'm sorry you find yourself here though. *hugs*

AFM, I'm sitting this month out and probably will be sitting out the next 1-2 cycles after that. My HSG came back showing that my uterus looks like a thick V instead of the triangle that it's supposed to. My RE wants to see if it's a septum (dead tissue with no blood flow which can be removed) or if it's a bicornuate (heart shaped uterus both inside and out) or arcuate (dip on the inside but normal outside and blood flow is ok throughout) via MRI before we start ttc again. If it's a septum (which I'm 99% sure that it is) then he wants to remove it and from my reading, it looks like I'll probably have to stay away from ttc for a cycle or two while my lining heals up and thickens properly over the area that the septum was. My MRI is set for this coming Thursday, but I probably won't find out what the prognosis is until Friday or Monday.


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks for welcoming me :)

I didn't test to 0, i tested every few days post m/c. The last time I tested (about 2 days ago) it was very faint, so I know the levels are going down. My plan is to test again on Monday (2 weeks post m/c) and see if its even fainter yet or gone. I'm assuming if by some weird chance I conceived during that time it wouldn't show up in the hpt? As it takes 2 weeks to test a new pregnancy.

My theory was that, if somehow I was one of those women that gets pregnant right after a mc, I would know something was up after say, a month and a test comes back super BFP. So I am kind of just leaving it up to fate :) I'm hoping that in between the time my test falls negative (hopefully next 3-6 days) and another positive that it will be apparent its a new pregnancy.

Here's hoping! :D

And PS: I can totally feel the positive energy on this threat, I love it <3 Thanks everyone!


----------



## ickle pand

Tekkitten. So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group. The ladies here are amazing :)

You won't ovulate until your HCG levels have gone completely back down but these always a chance that you won't ovulate at all. It can take your body a while to get over a m/c. Good luck. I hope you get your sticky beany soon.


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks :) I figure I might as well try anyways, and if it doesn't happen then there is next month! I just keep reading all these stories about women ovulating 2 weeks after, and that you need to ovulate before a period. 

Sometimes the internet is the devil, specifically google. I literally spent DAYS on google when I was going through the m/c. I diagnosed myself before I was actually able to see a doctor (I live in a tiny town, so doctors do things like close their offices at 1pm on a Fri *eye roll*)


----------



## kelly1973

ickle glad you had a great night out xx
wahoo mrs mmm wicked news xx


----------



## kelly1973

not sure if i told you ladies but my great dane has beeh fading away he died yesterday so was a very sad day he was 10 bless him i miss my big man


----------



## ickle pand

Aw I'm so sorry to hear that Kelly :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed they find out what it is soon dodger :hugs: 

How are you this morning ickle?

So sorry to hear about your dog Kelly :( big :hugs: x


----------



## MummyWant2be

MMM - congrats once again hun :flower:
tekkitten - Welcome hun - sorry for your loss - FX'd you get your Sticky bean really soon - Dr Google is bad for you - dnt trust everything you read there :thumbup:

Ickle - glad you had a great time... :hugs:

Dodger - :hugs: I'm glad they busy with tests then you can know where to go from there - ur raibow is just around - hang in there hun!:hugs:

how is everyone esle holding up?

AFM: "first AF" today since the MC - i must say it is really red and bright aswell...can't wait to start trying again!:blush:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news about the AF mummy, means you can start trying again soon!! :D x


----------



## Firef1y72

@Kelly (((Hugs))) 

I'm really starting to wonder, BFN this am, but I've got serious heartburn, which is normally my first symptom. My ICs are supposed to be the very early type, but this is the first time I've used them so I'm not sure how good they are and if I should buy another type.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Firefly can you get a FRER. I tested with an IC (early one) on Friday and got a :bfn: I then tested and got a line on a FRER without having to squint. I done an IC this morning and it wasn't much darker than Saturday's yet I got a 2-3 on Digi x


----------



## Firef1y72

Stuck indoors today, apparently there's a lion on the loose!!!!! and the advice is to stay indoors, which I will defo being doing with my 2yo DS. might order some over the net though and use them if still getting BFNs with the ICs.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I read about that on the news! I'd be petrified! Fingers crossed they find it soon. I meant wasn't not was :dohh: on the post before x


----------



## Firef1y72

I'm more worried that OH went blithely off to work before I heard about it. He cycles to and from the train station, so would make a great target. Won't stop worrying until he's safely through the door tonight.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

I started to write something yesterday but it.did not post.

Dodger: I'm sorry you're going through this. It's a tough journey but you'll get there! The results will tell you where.to.go.from there. *hugs*

Congrats Mmm . Love the new pic!

Firefly : sorry.for the bfn. Hopefully it will turn out to be a bfp.

Afm : ff changed my CH and says I'm 3 dpo today. But I kind of knew.it anyway.
However ovuview says I'm 5 dpo. I'll try to wait until the 4th September to test. That was the.1st date ff recommended. I'll be trying to be more relaxed, taking it easy and not SS.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly" *hugs* sorry.about your dog.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's how it worked for me Ummi ... we weren't stressing etc this month and got our :bfp: so I have everything crossed for you hun.

Hows everyone else? It's been pretty quiet in here for a few days again x


----------



## merristems

MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: dani. I'm so sorry your in pain :(
> 
> Ickle did AF arrive? Hope it has let you have a nice night out!
> 
> :happydance: ummi for the crosshairs :)
> 
> AFM: I got this today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/9DA2AAD4-A290-4A03-A7DA-1EDC522BE500-688-00000049677AA47F.jpg
> 
> So so scared though I just can't seem to get excited!! X

Congratulations mmm sooooo happy for you woop woop:happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

Yay! I love coming here and seeing happy news :)


----------



## horseypants

Mmm, yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Chele78

Congratulations on bfp MMM!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks chele how are you?

Spoke to hubby the other day and we have agreed to have a PMA. I know having a PMA won't stop us losing the baby but we are trying to enjoy every minute of it incase something does happen if that makes sense. X


----------



## Chele78

MissMummyMoo said:


> Thanks chele how are you?
> 
> Spoke to hubby the other day and we have agreed to have a PMA. I know having a PMA won't stop us losing the baby but we are trying to enjoy every minute of it incase something does happen if that makes sense. X

PMA is the only way to go... Sure it's scary in those first few weeks especially, but I somehow always had a sense that if this baby implanted during the timing it did (you might recall I had surgery day after ovulation to remove my gallbladder) then it could make it through anything. Like you say you can't guarantee the outcome you want, but neither can you prevent it by worrying yourself silly and not enjoying the pregnancy! 

Afm... Our baby is looking absolutely perfect, measuring as it should, all organs and blood flow checked at the anomaly scan last week was as expected. And we found out we're expecting a little girl! We really didn't mind either way, but so happy it's thriving and healthy. :happydance: I can't believe I'm just over midway point. Seems crazy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Exactly hun :) Yeah I remember you posting

Awww congratulations on your girly! She will be here before you know it :cloud9: x


----------



## fayewest

Congrats MMM - Such brilliant news, really happy!!! 

Does anyone know anything about e2 levels, just had my new day 3 results back and not seeing my doctor until next week:

So I have some results back .... 

FSH 7.1
LH 5.6
E2 1.57

I understand the first two but not the E2 result.

The first two have gone down since my last test 2 years ago, I wonder why??


----------



## Firef1y72

Sorry not got a clue about any of those but didn't want to read and run.

I'm on day 2 of yucky heartburn plus feeling a little nauseous with tender nips today. ICs still giving BFN but I've ordered a couple of FRER to come with my shopping tomorrow. It's really hard not to get my hopes up, but the way I feel AF is either round the corner or won't be showing for another 8.5 months. Think I'll be happy enough either way as if AF does turn up at least I'll know that I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## ickle pand

E2 is estradiol which is a type of oestrogen. Not sure what the results mean but I think those levels vary throughout the cycle. Here's a link with reference ranges and charts. You'll have scroll down to the sex hormones section. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reference_ranges_for_blood_tests#section_3


----------



## fayewest

Thanks ladies ... still really none the wiser if I am 'normal'

We have been told to come in and discuss results, its FREAKING me out. Mr P was told he had v low levels of Hep C before we went on holiday ( no idea how as he was fine 2 years ago at that test) so it might well be that, worried it will helt/cancel treatment on the NHS but have no real idea at all until we are able to speak to someone ... waiting for a call back ;0(


----------



## Moonbabies

I'm new to this site and I hope that it is okay to post here. I have had one previous miscarriage before my first baby. I was 5 weeks and felt like my heart was broken. My doctor told me not to expect to get pregnant for at least 3 months afterwards but that I didn't need to get birth control. I got pregnant within 2 weeks and carried a healthy baby. I wasn't technically diagnosed with miscarriage this past February but I' was a week late and had all the signs. The day I was going to take a test I lost it. Then I found out I was pregnant in July. I was so excited and told my family at my son's 2nd birthday at what I thought was 6 weeks. When I went for an ultrasound a few days later they told me I was only about five weeks and scheduled another ultrasound for two weeks later. When I went, we saw a healthy heartbeat and I felt so relieved. But I kept spotting. Finally on Sunday (August 26th) I started bleeding heavily and went to ER and was diagnosed with a "missed abortion." I am still in the process of a natural miscarriage. My doctor told me to wait a month to try and also to think about using progesterone supplements (I think it's a vaginal gel). I am still in complete devastation but I do want to try again as soon as possible. I know that I carried successfully right away last time with no help (I'm a big anti-drug person and had my first healthy boy completely naturally). But I also don't want to go through this much (emotional and physical) pain again. I am also worried that using that supplement might make me keep a pregnancy longer but that I will still lose it and it will be later in the pregnancy. I don't know whether to wait a month or try as soon as possible like last time. My husband wants another baby too but he doesn't want to go through this again either (obviously). I don't know where to start but I thought that the lovely people on this board may be able to help.
If not, I at least thank you for listening.


----------



## ickle pand

Moonbabies, so sorry for your losses. The ladies in this group are a great support, so I hope we can help you too. Quite a few people are given progesterone after recurrent losses, although not so much in the UK for some reason. If it helps and stops you going through the pain of another loss, I think I'd do it. Maybe thinking of it as not really a drug but just something to boost your natural levels, would help you. I think I'd tell the doctors about your concerns about having another missed m/c, and ask for more monitoring - after a certain point it could just be a Doppler to check babies heart rate. You can buy dopplers from eBay relatively cheaply though, I know I will be getting one when I next get pregnant. 

I'm sure one of the ladies who's taken progesterone will be able to answer you better than me though.


----------



## ickle pand

Copied from my journal - 

Hello, I've been MIA for the past few days because I've been off work ill. I thought i just had an upset stomach from eating and drinking over the weekend but I had the doctor yesterday and she thinks my bowel has been spasming so I've got some tablets to help. I'm going back to work today because the company I work for makes us get a sick note from the doctor if we're off for more than 3 days out of 5, even though legally we can self certify for 5 days. It's such a hassle getting the doctor to give out a private sick note, having to pay for it and then claim the money back, that it's just easier to go back to work. Not ideal though. 

Nothing much to report on the TTC front yet, I'm booked in for my progesterone tests but that's about it. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Emum

Hi ickle. Sorry you haven't been well. We all came back from holiday with a horrid viral infection too. Edward was worst hit and had violent vomiting and diarrhea for 6 days, bless him. He is better now but a pale shadow of himself and very thin. We ended up calling the doctor on Tuesday and she said it might last for 2 weeks :nope::nope:, but fortunately he perked up a bit yesterday afternoon so I think he is over the worst.

No other news here.


----------



## ickle pand

That's a horrible end to your holiday. Sorry to hear there's no news with you, I was hoping for a holiday BFP for you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you haven't been well ickle :hugs: x


----------



## Firef1y72

@Moonbabies sorry for your losses

@Ickle sorry you've not been well, hope the tablets are helping.

AFM I'm on CD26, think I Oed on CD14, but not sure. Still getting BFNs and having serious AF style cramps today, pretty sure AF will be here within the next 24 hours.


----------



## ginny83

Hope you had a nice holiday Emum!

Sorry you're not well at the moment Ickle :(

Hello to the newbies, sorry that you've found yourselves here, this is a lovely little group though :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi moonbabies :hugs: so sorry for your loss.

Having a really bad day today :cry: just got an awful feeling that it's not ok in there. Had slight spotting this morning and so worked up over personal things :( I just want a scan to see everything's ok but I know it's way to early. I really hope I'm not like this all the time ... I can't cope with the stress and worry :cry: x


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: The spotting must be so scary. I hope it doesn't come to anything. Thinking of you.


----------



## tekkitten

Awe MissMommy, I'm sorry to hear about that :( I know it sucks, more so because of history I guess hey?

I've read that the spotting can just be because the uterus is expanding, so try and stay positive. Just rest up and take it easy. I'm sending some love your way <3


----------



## ginny83

I had spotting too MissMM, it's so stressful isn't it :(

Maybe if it lasts more than a day (which I've heard can be normal too!) see a GP to see if they can get you in for an early scan? Although I think even with an early scan you'd still have to wait a week or two.

Hope you're doing OK x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry to hear about the spotting mmm :(
Hope it'nothing really. *hugs*

How are you feeling ickle? And you emum?

Hopefully everyone will get better soon and we' ll have lots of good.news to be happy about. 

Tons of hugs to everyone.

Afm: nothing much to report, I'm 7 dpo according to ff, not feeling pregnant, so just waiting for af really.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm alright, my stomach is getting better but I'm really tired today. Roll on 5pm! Going home to have tea with DH before he leaves for the weekend and then I'm going to have a quiet evening vegging :)


----------



## fayewest

Hello ladies, sorry it was a horrible end to your holiday Emum, and sorry you are ill Ickle ;0( 

Hello moonbabies, sorry you are here and if we can help, we will xxxx


----------



## fayewest

MMM xxxx all my love and positive wishes xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Faye. How are you doing?


----------



## horseypants

hey ickle and ladies, have a good weekend. missmummymoo - lots of love and luck


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How's everyone doing? What's the plans for the weekend? Who's in the 2WW? X


----------



## tekkitten

I'm not in the 2ww yet, but hopefully within the week? I'm trying to figure out my O schedule, I just went on a huge rant about it in my journal lol ;) It's the only place I can totally vent about it. I have a feeling I'm close, but being as I just had the mc 20 days ago I'm not sure. But heres hoping!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed O happens soon tek. I didn't O after my MC but I do know a few people who did and got pregnant straight away!! So good luck!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How are you today Kelly? Any more spotting?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies 

Tek: I O'ed on cd 37 during my first cycle post mc. Didn't get pregnant though. But that's still good.to.know.you O. Hopefully O it's on its way for.you.

MrsM: you may have got mixed up between Kelly and MrsMMoo. How is your lil papaya? 
But yeah, how are you doing mrsMMoo?
And you Kelly as well? Haven't been hearing from you in quite some time?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. We haven't heard from dodger in a few days. How is she? 

Afm: had a big dip this morning. Here is me now hoping it's implantation dip. I sn't want to get my hopes up and fall again from a thousand feet. I guess it's a bit late for that... I'm planning on testing on Monday.,
I'll be 10 dpo.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs Miggins said:


> How are you today Kelly? Any more spotting?

I'm ok Mrs M starting to feel sick now. I've had a little spotting this morning too. I don't want to go to the EPU as I know you can see anything yet. How are you Mrs M? Can't believe yor nearly 20 weeks already!! X



Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Tek: I O'ed on cd 37 during my first cycle post mc. Didn't get pregnant though. But that's still good.to.know.you O. Hopefully O it's on its way for.you.
> 
> MrsM: you may have got mixed up between Kelly and MrsMMoo. How is your lil papaya?
> But yeah, how are you doing mrsMMoo?
> And you Kelly as well? Haven't been hearing from you in quite some time?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. We haven't heard from dodger in a few days. How is she?
> 
> Afm: had a big dip this morning. Here is me now hoping it's implantation dip. I sn't want to get my hopes up and fall again from a thousand feet. I guess it's a bit late for that... I'm planning on testing on Monday.,
> I'll be 10 dpo.

Ummi my names Kelly as well :lol: that's why most people call me MMM because it gets confusing. Fingers crossed the big dip is an implantation dip! :hugs: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lol Mmm! I'm the one who got mixed up then ;)
Lots of positive thoughts ur way.


----------



## Emum

Almost in the 2ww for me ummi. :) on OPK this morning. Though due to holiday sleeping arrangments, sickness and OH having to work really hard since we got home due to a cock up at work, it is more than 3 weeks since we last BD'd, so am not sure whether we will get a chance to catch anything this month or not!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies been keeping up to date with all your posts just havent posted as been sooooooo poorly ms really bad hope your all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly glad to have some news. Sorry and happy for you you're feeling awful, but really hope it.wears off soon. At least once you start feeling the baby kicking. Have you had your mw appointment yet? 

Emum: it only takes once... So hopefully you'll catch it.


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 10 weeks Kelly!

Emum I hope you manage to find time to DTD soon.


----------



## Moonbabies

Thanks everyone.
Tek: I'm sending good thoughts your way. I O'ed 15-16 days after my first mc (which was at 5 weeks) and that's when I conceived my little boy. So good luck!
Okay, I've forgotten the name if the person spotting but I wish you the best. That is so scary. 

I am still waiting for my bleeding to stop. Feeling a little better emotionally but very tired. I still can't believe I had to take a whole week off of work. I still can't decide if we should try this month or wait a month. I am also worried about the side effects of progesterone. I think my husband wants to give it another try without it since my doctor didn't even test my progesterone levels.
Thanks again for all the support! And good luck to everyone!


----------



## kelly1973

had midwife appointment dating scan on the 18th


----------



## MelloYello

kelly1973 said:


> not sure if i told you ladies but my great dane has beeh fading away he died yesterday so was a very sad day he was 10 bless him i miss my big man

I'm SO sorry for your loss Kelly.:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Kelly I'm so sorry for your loss, but so excited for your upcoming scan!


----------



## tekkitten

Awe, losing pets is always so hard :( I'm so sorry. 

Moonbabies - thank you <3 I'm super hoping that it catches! I could use some good thoughts :D I have a feeling I may have already Od, so now its time to wait!


----------



## Firef1y72

CD1 for me today, was really the :witch: wouldn't make an appearence. But on the good side my cycle was only 1 day longer than normal at 29 days.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly/MMM pleased to hear there has been no more spotting. You are right, EPU can't see anything until around 6 weeks. Those first few weeks really are agonising. 
I'm ok thanks, past 20 weeks though, 23 weeks now! It's absolutely FLYING past. Sorry I don't post on here as much now, but I am checking and quietly cheering you all on. 
Emum, good luck this cycle. Sorry you had a crappy end to your holiday. 
Firefly, sorry the witch flew in. Good that your cycle wasn't too much longer though. I don't know how far you got with reading back, but my cycle was weird for about 3 months then settled down. It took me 7 months to get a bfp but I think only one of my ovaries produces decent eggs and a normal cycle. 
Ummi, hope you are well and enjoyed your Eid celebrations. 
Ickle, hi and hope you are ok. Fingers crossed for you this cycle. 
Horsey, I need to catch up on your journal. 
Faye, good to see you again. 
New ladies, sorry you find yourselves here. This thread was fantastic support to me after my losses.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Kelly and happy 10 weeks.

Happy 23 weeks Mrs M dunno where I got 20 weeks from :lol:

Your right those first few weeks are the hardest.

Hows everyone else doing? Ickle, horsey, Dani? x


----------



## mohini12

Hi everyone
kelly- sosorry in your loss but happy to know you are ok and ready for scan
hi mrs migg-how are you?
How are you all ladies?


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone, hope you're all well. 

Hope is everyone doing? Who's in the tww, Ummi I'm pretty sure you are - anyone else?

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini. I'm fine thank you, good to see you.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone. 

I'm off work ill again with stomach cramps and nausea. I was up half the night with it. I got up and went to sleep on the sofa at 3.30am, after tossing and turning for an hour, so that I didn't disturb DH and he didn't notice I'd gone until I came back through at 6.30! I've got the doctors again this afternoon, the tablets I've got aren't really helping, so I'll see what they say.


----------



## ginny83

oh that sucks Ickle - hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-so sorry you are not ok today.hope you get well soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ickle, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope.you get better soon ickle.

Hi mohini, how are you?

Sorry af showed up firefly :(

Kelly: the 18th is coming up quickly!

MrsMig: thx we had a good time, lots of.family events around, and we had a nice weather too. 
Ginny: I'm in the 2ww, well more like 3 days wait now ;) af is due on Thursday. Tested this morning and bfn again :( 
I ran kt of ICs, and ordered some more this morning. Hopefully they'll be there by tomo. I felt like I could.see something, but that was wishful thinking and I didn't want to use a digi just to read "not pregnant" . I know I said.I would not order any more ICs, but I just can't resist the urge ^^


----------



## elm

Get well soon ickle :hugs: 

:wave: hello everyone else, I keep popping in and stalking you all quietly too!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## horseypants

i'm cd8, trying to cultivate patience. thanks for asking mm xo
ugh. trying to go work out today but feeling soo lazy.
ickle, maybe your tummy's having a hard time suggesting to normal meals?


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd post a quick note here, although I'm still in limbo. Got my first BFP in August then miscarried just shy of 6 weeks. :cry: I'm about to turn 35, so I'm not feeling very optimistic about this whole endeavor. I'm also worried that it's going to be an incomplete m/c. I just started temping (gotta get back in the habit!) and my temps are still high. I also really don't think I bled enough--it's been many days of light spotting, but only 2.5 heavy days. Does that sound right? Doctor's test was still positive on Friday, and I'm supposed to wait a week to retest. 

:hugs: to everyone here. The whole thing has been so much worse than I imagined, and I wasn't even that far along! Stalking these threads the past couple of days has definitely helped, though.


----------



## tekkitten

I'm sorry for your loss <3

It sucks that we all have to find ourselves here, but this is a great place for support. If you have any questions, or even just want to chat, pm me. I know talking to people helped me through what I was feeling, as in the "real" world its hard to find people that can relate.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pbl - sorry for your loss. 2 days of heavy bleeding doesn't sound much, with my natural mc I bled quite a bit more than that. I hope it's soon over for you. Please don't be despondent about your age, after 2 losses last year this pregnancy seems to be going fine and I'm 39. 
Ummi, I really hope those ic's show something soon.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies...just popping in to say I too am still stalking...I wouldn't have survived the weeks following my loss without this thread (and the one is sprang from). :flower::hugs:

I'm so sorry for new ladies that have found themselves here, but you couldn't be in a better thread, the support here is awesome. :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Hi girls Hows things?
Oh Ickle hope you feel better soon that sounds rubbish :(
Welcome to the newbies sorry that you have found yourselves here it really is a nice group here and we are all in the same boat together. In response to how long mc lasts they all vary but like mm says 2 days of heavy bleeding doesnt sound much-however with my mmc (sorry tmi) I think i had 2 days heavy bleeding followed by light then it stopped and started for a few days and then i went to get medical treatment to speed it along-first round of pills gave me serious cramping then alot of blood for two days. In total I think I bled for a month.
Urggh its hard to go over it all again but it does help to share.


----------



## Emum

I didn't bleed heavily at all really with my last one. Spotted for 2-3 days, then medium flow for 2-3 days then a bit more spotting and it was all over. I was expecting much worse to be honest. I was also around 6 weeks.


----------



## donna noble

With mine I bled heavily for about four hours. I had some medium flow at times for a day or so then just spotting for a week. Was supposed to be just shy of nine weeks. It all happened at once I guess for me. I should have gone to a hospital because I got quite sick but I don't have reliable healthcare nearby. I had a followup 5 days after I started and they said yes it was pretty much all done. So it can happen really fast. I know it sounds crazy but I read on a holistic type website to say goodbye and tell the baby it was ok and time to go. Crazy but maybe it worked?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I suppose it can all depend on so many things. Like some people get really heavy AF and some don't, but that doesn't necessarily affect your fertility? I don't know, I'm just ruminating. I have had a tendency to heavy AF over the years, and my first mc was a couple of weeks of heavy painful bleeding followed by a couple of weeks of lighter bleeding. 
Ickle, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## MummyWant2be

so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: with my MC i started spotting for 2daythen followed by normal AF for 2-3days...and i was about 5weeks - everyone is different and i think it depends how far along you were.:hugs:


----------



## Firef1y72

I'm really struggling with this AF, I swear it is far worse pain and bleeding than the mc was (4 days, starting medium tailing off to light bleeding within a day, only cramping on the second day), with lots of cramping, very heavy bleeding and clots. Although I do normally have heavy AFs this is ridiculous and I'm going through a night time towel every couple of hours.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My first one after my natural mc was horrible Firefly. It was like going through it again. Take lots of painkillers and look after yourself.


----------



## kelloggs

Hi thought I might join you all. I did haver a period after my MC - we are now trying in earnest again for baby #2 (the period took me by surprise a bit)

looking forward to not seeing you all for too much longer as we get our BFP's! xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Welcome to our newbies. Sorry for your losses. I'm sure you'll find all the support you need here.

My mc lasted 8 days, with 3-4 days heavy bleeding, the rest was medium then 1 day light and then it just stopped. But 8 days felt like a month though.

Afm: bfn and huge temp drop this morning. Spotting this afternoon. Af is def on her way. I'm out :(
A bit gutted.
(edit: just checked, af has defo moved in :( )


----------



## merristems

sorry to hear that ummi hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Kelloggs. Ummi, sorry the witch is here :-(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Kellogs 

Big big :hugs: Ummi, so sorry AF got you :hugs: 

AFM: Spotting again :( also got really bad cramps, I'm trying my hardest to stay optimistic but it's REALLY hard :cry: I just wanna curl up and go to sleep, wake up and it's a nightmare x


----------



## MelloYello

Well ladies......today is AF day and still no sign!!! FX. I need all the baby dust I can get. Hope she doesn't rear her ugly face tomorrow.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed Mello x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh MMM. I'm so sorry to hear that. Cramps are normal in a normal pregnancy don't forget, but I totally know how frightening it is. How much spotting is there? Are you going to try to get seen tomorrow?


----------



## horseypants

mmm, thinking of you xo

ummi, hang in there <3


----------



## dodgercpkl

MMM - My thoughts are with you dear. *hugs*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's not loads but there's quite a but it's brown/pinkish not blood red but the cramps are just panicking me more. PAL is so so hard :( it probably is nothing but you just look for every little thing. I think it's pointless being seen as its too early plus if it is a MC nothing's ginna stop it :( x


----------



## horseypants

awww miss mummy moo, i know cramps are normal and so is spotting, most often. can you go in and be seen anyway? in the us, they might take your blood hcg levels and it could give you an idea of how things are developing. the best thing you can do though is stay calm which of course is the hardest thing. i am pulling for you and your little beanie.


----------



## MelloYello

MissMummyMoo said:


> Welcome Kellogs
> 
> Big big :hugs: Ummi, so sorry AF got you :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Spotting again :( also got really bad cramps, I'm trying my hardest to stay optimistic but it's REALLY hard :cry: I just wanna curl up and go to sleep, wake up and it's a nightmare x

So sorry doll. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: MMM. I hope this spotting doesn't come to anything. Thinking of you. 

Welcome to all the new ladies too. So sorry for all of your losses. I haven't been about much because I've been struggling a bit myself, it's all in my journal.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: sorry. *tons of hugs your way* 

Ickle: going to have a look at your journal. Hope everything is going to be ok for you.


----------



## ginny83

sorry AF turned up Ummi :(

MMM - it's such a helpless feeling isn't it :( I really hope the spotting goes away soon so you can feel more relaxed. I think getting your hcg levels tested would be the only thing they could look at really at this point - a scan at the moment might stress you out even more as sometimes not much shows up at 5 weeks. Thinking of you x

sorry some of you are going through a particularly rough patch, it's such a hard journey x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They don't tend to do the hcg check here in the uk as far as I know. Sadly I think like mmm said, all she can really do is hang in there. It has happened to a couple of other girls recently though, and ladies in the PAL thread has spotting early on and everything was ok. 
It's really hard to think in those terms, and for me spotting always did mean the worst, though it started as spotting it progressed to proper bleeding very quickly so I was in no real doubt. 
I am just hoping beyond hope Kelly you are one of the ones who gets a bit of spotting, the cramps are just beanie settling in, and in a couple of weeks you get to a scan and it's all ok. In the meantime as always we are all here for you.


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies ...

I have been away again with my Dad for his bday, so quiet again. I have an appointment Friday, trying not to think about it, and ultimately and terrified that this will delay our IVF even further. Am scared this will never happen, trying to be positive is just so hard sometimes ;0( 

Love you all, will check in again, hopefully with some good news xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. As Mrs M said I don't think they really test the HCG here.

Well I've had no more spotting today so far *fingers crossed* and the cramps have eased off. I feel stupid getting so worried and worked up over nothing really but every litte thing has me on edge :(

:hugs: Ickle sorry your having a bad time lately

:hugs: Faye

Thank you all for being there, I feel so stupid moaning knowing what some of you are going through, but it does help a little knowing that your there :hugs: thank you so much, words you can't thank you all enough :flower: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: you're not stupid at all. Believe me of I was preggo right now, I would worry without any cramps or spotting. So I can't even imagine what it must feel like. You know we all hope the best for you and lil beanie. Glad The spotting is gone and hope the cramps won't be back until 8 months time :)
Keep us posted.

Faye: nice to see you. Hopefully this app will bring you some good news.


----------



## fayewest

MMM - I agree with Ummi, it is a really difficult time, because you are happy and excited but still really scared and anxious. I would be beside myself with any spotting, so you are doing very very well. Much love xxx


----------



## merristems

Hugs MMM I really hope its nothing to be worried about-stupis thing to say I know but we all have our fingers crossed for yo xx

Good luck mellow hope this is the one :) xxx


----------



## ickle pand

How's everyone doing?

Hope the spotting has stopped now MMM. 

I got a peak on my CBFM this morning which was a bit unexpected since I only got the first high yesterday. We didn't DTD yesterday but hopefully today tomorrow and Monday will be enough. I'm hoping that Oving this early is another sign my body is doing what its supposed to now that I'm not taking those tablets. 

Anyone else away to start the 2WW? Is anyone waiting to test right now?


----------



## ginny83

yay for the peak Ickle!

When are you getting your levels checked to confirm O?


----------



## Emum

Hurrah for the peak ickle. Hope Kev's injuries are better now and he's up for some serious effort :)

6dpo here according to FF and I was violently sick last night. Trying hard not to read anything into it. My DH is a bit suspicious though, as usually when I am sick I am sick several times for about 12 hours, whereas this time it was only the once, though very unpleasant for about 20 minutes. Probably too early for any symptoms though and definitely too early to test so shall just have to try to be patient until next weekend.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yey for the peak ickle!! Get some BDing in!! 

I'm ok. Bleeding stopped on Thursday but started again yesterday. Just got to wait for my scan. Trying to relax as much as possible x

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Ginny. First blood test is on Friday so it might be a little early because I'll be 5DPO but we'll see. 

Yeah his ankles much better now thanks Emum. Think I might try for twice today, just to make sure there's boys in the barracks lol! 

I hope there's a lovely reason for you being sick. It doesn't sound like food poisoning or a bug because like you say, you're normally repeatedly vomiting then. 

That's a relief MMM. When is your scan?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

Glad to get.some.news from all of you.

Mmm: hang in there. You'll soon have your scan to reassure you. Big hugs and positive thoughts your way.

Yay! For the peak ickle. It's a nice early (well... On time) O. Get those boys in!

Afm: cd5 today. Af is almost gone. I'm glad she hasn't been as tough in me as last time. Hope.that's a good sign for this cycle.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Twice!! Your brave ickle :lol:

My scans on Tuesday at 11.50am. I know it's going to probably too early too see a heartbeat so know not to get too worried if we don't see anything x


----------



## Emum

Fingers crossed Mrs MM. You may well see a heartbeat at 6+1. I had scans with 1 and 2 at that point and did for both. My scan with 3 was at 7 though. Are you positive of your dates? Are they based on your LMP or your known date of ovulation? If you are 4 weeks after ovulation I would be hopeful you will see something.

Hope the spotting has eased off.


----------



## ayclobes

Mmm--congrats! i dont think i'd been in this forum since you got your bfp? sorry if i missed youu!

I can't believe i'll be 18w on wednesday..seems like its gone by so fast! those of you in the first tri---sending you well wishes, i remember the worry i had..and how glad i was to finally be in the 2nd tri. I got a fetal doppler and that seemed to help..with my worries. Baby moves so much! and i've been feeling kicks/punches since 16 1/2wks! its so surreal!


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies,

I lost my sleeping angel at 22 weeks on the 31st July. We have decided to start TTC as soon as possible which in my case is from this Tuesday as on Monday I have to have my 6 week blood test to rule out APS as a cause for my pre-term labour.

I am already extremely nervous and anxious at the thought of being pregnant again. Previously I believed getting past the 12 week mark is an achievement but now for me it will be 22 weeks. In fact even after that I will be nervous. Oh my days! I'm going to be a neurotic pregnant woman. I will feel so sorry for my midwife.

Anyhow, I thought I should just introduce myself.


----------



## activemom

Hi ladies,

I had a miscarriage Wednesday at 6 weeks and 4 days. Was a total shock although in retrospect I knew things weren't going right. But that pregnancy was perfect timing for our lives. We were so happy about our late April due date (worked perfect for me and my DH's work). Now the prospect of taking many more months to get pregnant is so frustrating, maddening, and sad. I just want to try to get pregnant asap (early summer due date would still be ok). The doctor said because it was a natural MC that we only need to wait 1 cycle. However, I've read quite a bit on here that you really don't need to wait 1 cycle and they like you to only for dating purposes. I know the frustration of dating pregnancy from LMP since I've always had irregular cycles (I would have been almost 9 weeks with my MC if you counted from LMP). And with my DS I also ovulated 2 weeks later and had to continually fight the doctor/midwives about my EDD. With my last pregnancy I asked for a dating scan. Unfortunately it didn't happen as I started miscarrying before and the only ultrasounds I had was to confirm the MC and then to confirm that my uterus is now empty. I would like to take the risk of unsure dates and just try right away. What do you guys think? Are there any serious pros and cons? I have heard about increased fertility post MC, that recently came out in a scientific study. It took us 9 months to conceive with my DS and 3 months with my loss so I would like to get down to business so to speak.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for both of your losses. Welcome to our little group. All the ladies here are a wonderful support to one another. 

There really isn't any reason for waiting, like you said it's just for dating purposes but they can work that out with a scan if needs be or if you track ovulation in anyway then you can work it out from that.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

18 weeks ayclobes? :wacko: where has the time gone?!

:hugs: and welcome to the new members. This thread really is such an amazing support. 

Emum I got my first positive OPK on the date I've used for my dates but that's also the day I had ovulation pains so I think I'll either be 6+1 or 6 weeks. Going by my LMP I would be 8 weeks :lol: as my LMP was 10th July but I didn't ovulate until 14/15th August. How are you emum? X


----------



## MightyMom

activemom: I had a natural m/c and conceived the next cycle without a period. No one at the doctor's office was happy about it, simply because it made their job "harder." I find that kind of amusing since it doesn't MATTER how old the baby is really, just whether they are alive and healthy. I say go for it. And when they ask your LMP, I would give them the date of you m/c (or the first day you started bleeding if you don't know). That should be enough information for them to make an educated guess. And really, they will adjust based on the 7-10 week u/s anyway. If timing is important, then just do it. Plus I have heard that you are more fertile right after a natural m/c since your pregnancy hormones are still surging. Don't know if that is true, but I DID get pregnant the cycle after my m/c so it worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome in our little group. So sorry for your losses. Just like the other ladies have said, if you feel up for it, there is no reason why you shouldn't start trying again straight away.
I started straight away, though I did not get pregnant, but I populated. So that was good news for me. One of the positive things as well is that trying again straight away took my mind off the miscarriage and I could concentrate on something positive I was doing.

Ayclobe: just can't believe you're 18 weeks already! How is your lil beanie doing? (and yourself too)

Mmm: how are you? Hope the spotting is easing off. *hugs*

Hi ickle, emum, mighty mum.
Where are all our other girlfriends gone? Kelly, Ginny, dodger, dani (still on holidays?), Faye, mas?? Sorry if I forgot anyone.


----------



## ginny83

hey ummi - I'm still here reading along :)

Glad AF is treating you a bit easier this time - really hope you get your BFP this cycle xx

hello to the newbies - so sorry to hear of your losses :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Ginny. I hope too!
Mmm: I've just noticed you signature "Ssssshhh don't mention on fb". Lol! Since my mc I don't even go on fb anymore (well maybe just 2 or 3 times since may, great time saver btw ;) ) 
But if and when I get pg, I will just announce it on here (you're all so supportive, you'd deserve to know). But even other discussion boards I will keep it quiet as long as I can.


----------



## Moonbabies

Activemom, 
After my first miscarriage (at 5 weeks) I got pregnant right away (my doc said not to worry about contraception but that it would probably be 3 months before I was fertile again). I was back in her office 4 weeks later and she couldn't believe I was pregnant (honestly, we weren't TRYING that time, we had only had sex twice since the miscarriage it was just really really lucky). That was my son who's now 2. I say there's no reason to wait. Although after this 9/10 week miscarriage my doc said I have to wait a cycle and my husband wants to follow her advice because he's worried I will mc again and doesn't want to see me go through it and then blame myself bc the doctor said to wait. I get that but at the same time I am ready to have another little magic bean in there! Whatever you decide I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm still here too Ummi, reading along. Good luck Mmm for your scan. Hopefully you will see that flickering heartbeat. 
Ickle, pleased you got your peak. Hope you got the boys in the barracks and manoeuvres have started. 
Emum, let's hope that sickness is a good sign. I so want to see you and Ickle in that other thread with us. 
Sharan, welcome and sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how terrible it must be to say goodbye so far into your pregnancy. I had to stay cautious 10 weeks into this pregnancy (though in reality I'm still nervous) but 22 weeks is a long time. Good luck on your ttc journey and I am sure these girls will be an amazing support until, and after, you get your bfp. 
Activemum, same goes for you. I was so gutted to lose my second baby, the May due date was perfect, the 2 and a half year age gap between my children would have been perfect, and then I went and lost it all and I don't get pregnant quickly either. I sympathise. I didn't wait the one cycle, not that it mattered as it took me a few months anyway, but I know of several ladies on here who got pregnant straight after and it's going well for them. 
Hi to everyone else. Good luck to 2ww ladies.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

LOL Ummi, have quite a lot of people from here on my FB so don't want it slipping out especially as none of the family's really know yet either.

How's everyone today?

Thanks Mrs M, it's back to brown blood again so I'm taking that as a good sign, I also have really bad sickness so again a good sign x


----------



## mohini12

Hi everyone
MMM sorry you are feeling down today.hope its good sign for you.FC for you.
Hi emum,mrs migg,pink and everyone else.


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd introduce myself. We lost our little one at 11+4 weeks on Wednesday night. The past few days have been hard going and this week isn't going to be easy as we were due to have our dating scan on Thursday, but reading posts on here the past few days has really helped. 

We're planning to TTC before my period as I don't want to waste any time in getting pregnant again, and I'm more than happy to pay for an early scan to date the pregnancy if we are lucky first time! We just have to wait for the bleeding to stop and for the all clear at a follow up scan next Monday then we can start again!

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## mohini12

loulou
sorry on your loss.and welce here.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How are you mohini? :hugs:

So sorry for your loss Loulou, this thread is a great support :hugs: x


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for you loss loulou. Welcome to our little group.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry for your loss Loulou. It's horrible when it happens so close to your scan. Good luck with ttc again. You are in a good place here, loads of support.


----------



## Emum

Sorry to see you here Loulou. Will keep my fingers crossed for a quick BFP for you.

I have caved in and bought some HPTs though not yet used one. I'm usually good at waiting until AF is closer but am feeling a bit reckless this month. Now the question is, how long can I hold off using one, and what is the earliest I could hope to get a vaguely reliable result. It isnt a brand I recognise (was a bit of a dodgy looking chemist shop to be honest and they had no branded test) - it is an Answer One Step.


----------



## ickle pand

Love the PMA Emum! 9DPO is probably the earliest but it's up to you.


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies! I really wanted to find a positive place to talk to people who have had similar experiences, and I think this is the place to be! xx


----------



## Moonbabies

I'm so sorry for your loss LouLou, that is so hard! Out of curiousness did your doc say you could start trying before one cycle? (I'm asking bc my doc told me to wait one (I was at 10 weeks when I lost mine two weeks ago) but I really don't want to wait.


----------



## Moonbabies

Sorry for the double post but my two year old was all over me and I couldn't look up the link I needed. I saw Ummi's post about getting a different brand and I wanted to say that I bought these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005E90G4W/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00 
when I was pregnant last. They are very cheap and not as sensitive as some, but when I got a positive with a much more expensive first step one on Saturday and a positive with these by Monday. Because of the two miscarriages I'd had before this past recent one I knew I would be obsessively checking. I still have about 15 of them left that I am now using to see when I reach zero. I thought they were a good cheap option that doesn't make me feel guilty for spending money. I mean under $8 for 25 pregnancy tests is awesome to me and it made my husband get off my back about waiting until later to test too. I hope it is okay to post links to websites on here...


----------



## loulou1979

Moonbabies said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss LouLou, that is so hard! Out of curiousness did your doc say you could start trying before one cycle? (I'm asking bc my doc told me to wait one (I was at 10 weeks when I lost mine two weeks ago) but I really don't want to wait.

My doctor said they advised to wait until after my period so that the pregnancy would be easier to date. I don't want to wait either and will happily pay for a scan to date it! So sorry for your loss too xx


----------



## ickle pand

My doctor (in his 50's) said that they used to advise waiting 1 cycle but these days there's no real need for it since we have other ways to date the pregnancy nowadays.

There is a chance you won't ovulate the first cycle after the m/c, so don't pin all your hopes on it happening. Though I know how much you just want to be pregnant again to take away all the hurt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What sensitivity is it Emum? I got a bfn at 8dpo I think, but bfp at 9 with a Superdrug. I wasn't one for testing early either but that cycle I sort of knew. Good luck.


----------



## kelly1973

ummi im still stalking thanks for asking,keeping up to date with all you ladies waiting for the next bfp!!!!! hello to all the new ladies so sorry that you find yourself here but these ladies are amazing.
emun have you tested yet


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Had a scan. Everything ok. Baby's measuring 5+3 but I know when I ovulated so not changing my ticker yet. There's a slight bleed behind the sac which is probably causing my bleeding but not to worry about it. Babys got a heartbeat but its a bit slow, but they think that's because I'm only 5 weeks. Got another scan 2 weeks today x


----------



## hopeithappens

so glad everything is fine mrs mmm:flower:


----------



## mohini12

kelly-how are you?
MMM -happy to hear that everything is okk with you.good luck for next scan.
Hi everyone else-hope all are doing good.


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news MMM. I think the few days difference can be down to what DPO the baby implanted and just babies progressing at different rates. Not too long to wait until the next scan.


----------



## ickle pand

My temping has been crap this cycle so I've decided to just trust my CBFM and have overridden FF and set my ov day as the second peak day. 2DPO and counting.


----------



## ickle pand

My temping has been crap this cycle so I've decided to just trust my CBFM and have overridden FF and set my ov day as the second peak day. 2DPO and counting. 

I'm spamming this thread today - 3 posts in a row lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: ickle. Well I have everything crossed that you will catch the eggy this month :flower:

I know you can't see much but here's the scan pic, babies at the top left:


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/EDAEDDCC-FE1A-49D5-93E6-0E510D76D101-7859-000006F730D23128.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news Mmm. Good luck for the next one, hope it comes round nice and quick for you. Likewise this 2ww Ickle, when will you start testing?


----------



## kelly1973

great news mmm xxxxxxxxxxx

im ok mohini thanks for asking trying to deal with my every day wobbles that i keep having


----------



## ickle pand

I can't see baby in that pic :( I bet I will in the next one though.

I'm not sure Mrs Mig. I'm going to hold off as long as possible though. AF is due on the 23rd so towards the end of next week. 

I'm going out for ladies lunch with my mum, 2 aunties and 2 cousins on the 22nd. My cousin and I planned it on the 15th anniversary of our Granny dying, and we thought it'd be good for her 3 daughters and 3 grandaughters to get together and remember her. My cousin has only just started speaking to her mum again after her parents had a very messy split 8 years ago so we've not all been together in a long time. Me and her were born only 6 months apart but our other cousin is only 17 so doesn't really remember her. It'll be nice to share stories with her. 

Oh yeah the point of my story, it'd be great to have some news to tell my mum on the way there so I'll definitely be testing before then.

Not long to go until your scan Kelly. Hopefully the wobbles will decrease a bit after then.


----------



## Emum

Congratulations on your successful scan Mrs MM.

BFN for me today but when I checked the sensitivity of the test online, it is quoted as 100mui and it says on the pack it can only be used from the day your period is due.

Was sick again last night and have felt like total poo today. Trying not to read too much into this but it is so hard not to!


----------



## ickle pand

100miu?! That's no use!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> 100miu?! That's no use!

I know! Who uses one so insensitive?

But this is where I got the info

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brands.php

and it definitely isn't the quick and simple one at 25miu because if you google pics that one says in big letters on the front that it can be used from 4 days before AF is due, whereas the one I have says wait until the day you are due. Almost worth digging out a CB digi from my stash of 2, but using the same site in the link, when I put in my ovulation date and the first day of my period and my usual cycle length, it told me I had no chance of a BFP before 12dpo and no reliable chance before 16dpo, so I don't want to waste them.

I probably just have a nasty bug anyway and am obsessing over nothing. But it is weird to suddenly get really sick in the early hours of the morning twice in a four day period, and to feel icky in between too periodically


----------



## horseypants

Guys, I am still lurking but I've been in a feeling sorry for myself mood that I think will last for another week! Then who knows. TTC is wearing on me. Love you all though. And mmm, YES! Thanks for posting your scan pic. I needed some good news.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

100 miu??? You might as well pee on a spoon!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Horsey - ttc gets to you like that. A little break once in a while does you good. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao at peeing on a spoon!

I think I'd be tempted to get some supermarket cheapies Emum but I get carried away with tests. 

:hugs: horsey. TTC effing sucks! Feel free to have a good old rant and get it all off your chest.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey ladies :)

Sorry been awol, again! ;)


----------



## horseypants

hey dani, missed u! -ooh, we might be in the 2ww wait together again soon.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks :) I missed here too. Was on hols and been insanely busy with photography etc. always editing!

But I'm here now!

I could swear I O'd a couple days ago. Crazy ewcm, spotting, cramps. But my chart not showing it. I've no cm now at all.... Not doing opks. Just need to wait and see.

I've cd21 bloods on Monday. Then going to get the ball rolling on the FS appointment.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Dani! You're just a couple of days behind me then. I'm getting my bloods done on Friday. 

I think I forgot to say here that I've heard back from the Infertility Network Scotland lady and found out that the next meeting is on the 24th so we're going along to it. DH is going to try and take TOIL so that he can make it too, though she said that there's a mix of couples and women on their own. With it being Aberdeen, half the other OH's probably work offshore.


----------



## ginny83

Hi Dani - great to see you back :)

Horsey - sorry you're feeling down :( things can be so unfair sometimes, it just sucks. 

Ickle, that sounds great trying out a support group like that. It'll be interesting to hear other people's stories and see if there are any other couples that are in a similar situation as yourself. I wonder if there will be any one the IVF wait list too?

I thought about trying to find a miscarriage support group a couple of times, but then since getting pregnant again I've kinda turned into a big mixed bag of emotions and don't feel like seeking one out anymore. 

Emum - I think 100 would be way to insensitive for 10DPO. When I was 14DPO, my level was 300ish... so if you use the doubling rule they would have been 150ish at 12DPO, and 75ish at 10DPO - so I would have had a BFN with that brand too. I also know lots of ladies who have much lower levels at 14DPO too! Good luck though and hope all that illness is leading up to a BFP :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle good luck :)

My bloods are just to check I'm ovulating but it's going to be negative since I O late and they have this stupid rule about cd21. I am going to ask to be referred simply to rule out anything that could be preventing pregnancy. We won't do Ivf or anything. We are blessed to have what we have. I'd love another but I think if it's meant to be. We kind of agree on that so its more to work out what my body is/isn't doing. 

Ginny congrats :) not sure if I said or not. Not here much anymore x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you back dani :hugs: it's good that your keeping busy. 

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: emum. 

Sounds like the clinic will have some great support ickle :flower: 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## mohini12

Emum-hope you get bfp in next couple of days.goodluck
ickle-its good to look another infertility clinic.hope your appointment go well.
Hi Dani,MMM,Mrs migg,ginny and everyone if i missed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani, good to see you. That girl left the parl thread, she had another loss. Obviously I was sad for her loss, but prior to that one of the other ladies mentioned her incredibly selfish posts. 
I ignored the cd21 rule and made my appointments for my bloods at 7dpo, but I suppose if you are not 100% sure if you ov'd or when that's not so easy to do. Anyway I hope you get some answers, and good luck. 
Emum, in the nicest possible way, I hope you felt ill again this morning.


----------



## ickle pand

I think there will be others on the waiting list too because the group is held at the fertility clinic. I'm actually really looking forward to it, though I do keep wondering if there'll be people there that I know.

That really bugs me about GP's Dani. At least you know you'll get proper testing from the FS and legitimate clomid if you need it lol!

Any updates Emum?


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum, in the nicest possible way, I hope you felt ill again this morning.

:haha::haha:

Well I cracked open the CB digi this morning, but BFN :growlmad:

I do still feel queasy and not myself this morning, though fortunately I slept really well last night and wasn't sick at all. I did go to bed really early though, just at the point where I was starting to tip over into feeling a bit off to try and stave it off. I think though the chances of a BFP must be pretty small now, and all this sickness must be due to something else, because I started being sick on Friday, so assuming that I would need to have implanted before getting any serious symptoms, if I were pregnant, the tests should be positive 5 days later surely.

Bah humbug! Just when I think I have come to terms with the fact that this isn't going to happen again for us, I get a false glimmer of hope and thoughts start racing off in the wrong direction again. :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

CB digi's have a sensitivity of 50miu I think, that's still pretty high for 10DPO. You're not out until the witch comes!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: emum, it might still me too early for the CB Digi, your not out till the :witch: arrives :flower: x


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I wouldn't be so sure about that as they told me I needed clomid with ds but wouldn't prescribe it, yet. So I still had to go the scary route! Then they told me he wasn't viable due to him measuring small at 6.5 weeks. With a hb they said to prepare for mc! Hate the place but I need an mot so the best way I guess!

Mrs Mig there's a shock! Sorry to sound insensitive but I didn't ever believe she was even pg. she moved her O daily and was getting bfps at about 2dpo. Something didn't add up for me. 

Emum sorry bfn. :( fx it's coming! 

Hello everyone and thanks for missing me and allowing me to dip in and out. I feel bad I'm not around and miss you all I just havent got much time on my hands and being on here sometimes brings me down. I think about ttc too much and get desperate to see a bfp. Not being here lets me shut off if that makes sense. My life hasnt been 2 week increments and scrutinising over sticks! Your support means the world though and I will try to be here more often. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Arse. Like the others said, digis aren't the best. I'm still holding out hope. 
Oooooh I'm feeling sad today. As some of you may have seen on MrsKg's journal, one of the girls on PARL thread had to deliver her baby at 17 weeks the night before last. His heartbeat had stopped as the cord was wrapped round his neck 3 times. It's so so tragic. She's had 6 losses and then that. I can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani, you know what? I was never sure I believed her either. I've known of two other ladies since I have been posting on here have fake pregnancies and losses. It's a sick way to get your kicks, I assume they must have serious problems.


----------



## ickle pand

I have to say the nurses have been better to me that the doctor. That's always the case though wherever you get seen. Maybe you'll get the same Dr as me this time, I've heard he's better than the other one. I'd researched how to get referred to Albyn to get the FS there to prescribe me clomid if I wasn't going to get it from that clinic, but luckily it looks like they will now. It's funny half of me wants to get really good numbers on Friday and the other half wants to get bad ones so that I can get clomid and feel more proactive lol!

I think we all have to take a break from here now and then though. It's far too easy to let TTC take over your life. We've been putting off booking a holiday because I keep thinking what if I get pregnant, I don't want to fly in the first tri, but enough's enough now. We're going to book a holiday in a log cabin somewhere in the UK and we'll go abroad next year.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Mig I read that wrong and thought Mrs Kg had lost her baby. I tracked down her journal though. That's so very sad about the other lady, after all that she's been through.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh god no Mrs K is ok thank god, sorry if it read like it was her and I worried you. It's such a horrible thing to happen to that poor girl.


----------



## ickle pand

It is awful, especially after all of those other losses. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dani, you know what? I was never sure I believed her either. I've known of two other ladies since I have been posting on here have fake pregnancies and losses. It's a sick way to get your kicks, I assume they must have serious problems.

I cant believe people actually do that, they cant have had a loss in the first place to make up pregnancies and losses, totally sick

I'm dying to know who you are on about on the PARL thread :rofl:

I have found out today that a friends ex girlfriend is pregnant yet again, she nearly aborted her last pregnancy at 17w becuase it was a boy and she wants a girl! I feel sorry for the bloke that is her most recent sperm donor, she will sleep with anyone to get a girl, My friend has nightmare trying to get access, she is a total and utter bitch :growlmad:

Hello to the girls that know me, sorry i dont drop in much (hardly ever tbh) but i do occasionally to see if some of you have your BFP yet

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Hope. Good to hear from you. I hope everything is good with you. I'm glad I'm not the only nosy one. I had a look on the PARL thread but I couldn't see who it was lol!


----------



## Hope39

Hi Ickle

Things are ok i suppose with me, nothing much has changed as such. Had a bit of a meltdown on monday but feeling better now

I am now officially ttc again after my 4th loss, i dont know for sure when i ovulated but i am possibly about 9dpo, i can see a squint of a line on the instalert tests you recommended but sometimes its there and sometimes it isnt so prob just an evap and my poor eyesight, im as blind as a bat without glasses and with them on not much better :rofl:. I have an eyetest booked for friday, not been for 5 years!:nope:

How are you hun? How did your appt with fertility specialist go in july? Did you discuss going back on metformin? My last cycle was 30 days, normally 32-34 and i normally ovulate day 18-21, started using opk at cd16 and no smiley face so think i ovulated early, i used some internet cheapies and got a second line on cd15, i would then use digi opk but couldnt find my machine hence why i didnt use it till cd16 (divvy that i am). I get so fed up with having to poas :haha: Metformin must be working for me though if my cycle and ovulation has changed

Yep i can be nosy at times, just intrigued becuase i hang out on that thread sometimes and have no idea who they are talking about

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She stopped posting on there a few weeks ago, it's the girl Dani had issues with a few months ago. Her every post was about herself and she rarely if ever mentioned anything anybody else said. I once made a comment apologising for a selfish post, and another lady posted saying the ones who apologised for the selfish posts were not usually the ones guilty of them, and made a few very pointed remarks about certain people taking all the support but offering none in return. I pm'd her to ask if it was her she was referring to and it was. One of the girls posted some very significant news, about having to be induced early because of a problem with a pregnancy. The next post was hers, about ten minutes later, going on about a really trivial craving she had. No words of support to the lady who had just been told she had to deliver her baby early. It made me so mad. Anyway, shortly after that she had a miscarriage, and like Dani I was never too sure about it. 
Hope, it's always good to see you, even if you don't post regularly.


----------



## MightyMom

MrsMiggins: I have been stalking a lot of the pregnancy threads and there truly are some girls who seem to have NO idea how to give support! I wonder if they feel threatened by another girl getting attention, no matter how deserved? It's sad to think they are just trolls. I kind of hoped that people wouldn't be terrible enough to do that on a pregnancy forum but I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've only come across a couple but it really is unbelievable. The worst was a girl who posted a clearly fabricated story of a miscarriage in her own journal. It was like something from a cheap novel, it was sickening :-(


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Mig I remember that!! She use to post in your journal too xx


----------



## pichi

I remember that person too but don't know of the girl in question in the parl thread :/

i know i don't post here much but just thought id post as i always silently stalk this thread to see if there are any more bfps :) hope everyone is keeping well.

ickle, a holiday sounds like a good idea :)


----------



## horseypants

"life in 2ww increments" and "scrutinizing over sticks..." that's where i'm at! i'm going to be due for a long break myself after this cycle i think. i always get paranoid when we talk about the selfish poster cause i am guilty of it a lot! i get so emo over all this and i'm a dramatic person to start. but if i don't get around to saying it often enough, know that i read all your posts and sympathise, commiserate and get excited for you. lots of frowns and smiles and then by the time i'm typing, some names escape me. poor lady. 6 losses and then this. scary. and so sad. my heart goes out to her. i never imagined this world or being part of it. the world of female adults! we deal with the heaviest stuff. trying so hard to make life - and then the boys get to go to war and mess with it. lol just kidding. that's another debate entirely, and just in case anyone's other half is at war, my heart goes out to them too. i've been feeling sad lately because of hormones, because of the same old, but i have had a tiny streak of envy and feeling like the one left behind. i'm so happy for my b&b ladies who are pg and delivering, but it's impossible to overlook that i'm a totally different person now. in the last two years, i've lost a lot of confidence that i would have those cliche' things i always just assumed i would. -a husband, a baby a family. i thought hey, don't do anything to break myself and it would happen at the right time. now i can't help but question things a bit. if i havent gotten pg in a year, will i be able to keep trying? if i have another loss, will i have the strength to endure it? even if i do, how many more chances will i have until the clock runs out, considering the fact that each of my losses has taken 6 months to recover from just physically. (i'm almost 35) i have told my OH - i dont want to get married if there's no baby. what for? oh yeah, i'm still looking forward to a wedding - probably summer 2013. and it's nice to day dream about something lovely, but i know i'm just distracting myself from the fear that what i really wanted will never materialize. i was the kid who was babysitting at 11. i loved babies and they loved me. i played it cool till i was 32 and now, i wish i'd have structured my entire life around getting married and knocked up. i'm structuring my life around ttc anyway. i hurt my shoulder and am wondering if ill need surgery (probably not really) but i dont want to go to the doc, i want to ignore it and get pg! i probably need a cavity filled, but i'm waiting until i have a baby. i am getting to do this temporary job i'd been wanting to do and im about to give up my chance to my psuedo friend who the boss is currently sort of choosing over me - cause if im pg, i dont want to work the crazy hours and wonder in retrospect (again) if thats why i miscarried. and im not even pg yet. you get the idea. ickle, maybe im saying this here because i think you can relate and slap some sense into me. log cabin sounds lovely. next post, all about all you ladies, with jokes and pegasus! <3


----------



## MightyMom

Aw horseypants you know we weren't talking about you! It just wears on your nerves when you see someone post all about their "bad day" right after someone posts about a loss. And then when no one consoles them about their bad day, they have a m/c like two days later. It is so transparent. It just makes you want to slap people.


----------



## horseypants

oh i hear you! i almost want to go find these posts to watch the trainwreck that is this person


----------



## Moonbabies

I know I'm new here but I can't believe there are people like that, it is so sad and pathetic! It really gives me hope to see many of you pregnant and for those of you ttc I can see why getting on here every day might make it worse (as in you are more anxious and stressed about it). I cannot thank you all enough because reading your posts has helped me with my loss and even though I'm still struggling to remember everyone's name know that I am working on it. If I get anyone confused please forgive me. I also am still struggling to decipher some of the acronyms so sometimes I can't even understand parts of what you girls are posting (which makes me feel silly). I also am trying to sneak on here quickly either with my two year old in my lap or at least in the room and causing trouble or after I put him down before I get to my school work (I'm a teacher) so I struggle to read everything and reply with well thought out comments.
Dani- I don't understand why your doctor would tell you that you need Clomid but not give it to you. Why are they so cruel sometimes?
Horsey- I love reading your posts already so certainly don't think you are selfish. Besides, sometimes hearing other people's stories is what helps.
Ickle- A group sounds nice. I wish I could find a local miscarriage group locally. But I did go see a therapist last night for the first time and it was great just to be able to share everything with someone I felt wasn't judging me.
Out of curiosity and I know I feel like I keep asking similar questions but the dilemma is driving me crazy because I don't want to make the wrong decision and regret it-- I was told my baby was only 5 weeks when I knew I had to be 6 weeks along (otherwise I would have had a positive at only 5dpo and a positive on a weak test at 7dpo) is that a sign you don't have enough progesterone? Should I have known then that something was wrong? They kept assuring me that the sac looked great and was attached well that I just had miscalculated my dates so I believed them (because I wanted to). Then two weeks and 2 days later they said I was at 7 weeks 4 days and had a healthy heartbeat so I thought they were right (but now realize I was probably right and I was 8 weeks). Is the baby measuring small a sign you'll miscarry or that you'll need progesterone? I still can't decide about taking it because some of the side effects worry me and I have a history of vulvadynia which I don't want to come back. At the same time I would do anything to keep my next baby if it is healthy and the problem is with my hormones...


----------



## MightyMom

Moon: I think your doctors are right on this. It is more likely that you got a positive hpt at 12dpo rather than 5dpo. Also if two separate measurements indicate the same dating, they are probably right. The most accurate dating scans are between 7-10 weeks.
Also if you need to know any acronyms, just ask! We were all newbs once. I'm sure you won't ask anything that any of us hasn't asked at some point. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Horsey I know exactly how you feel. I could go to college to progress my career and the company I work for would pay for it, give paid study leave etc but I don't want to do it because I keep thinking, I could get pregnant next month. I've thought about changing jobs to one closer to home but I know that'd affect home much maternity pay I get until I'd been there a certain length of time. 

At least all this means that we still have hope that it will happen. I can't imagine how I'd cope if I was in this same position in another 5 years. 

Moonbabies - I still get peoples stories confused and I've been on this thread and the one that led to it since the start, so don't worry about it, no one will take offence :) Kust ask about any accronyms you don't know, we're all happy to explain them. Thee is a thread with loads on the in the intro section but it's pretty big to scan through. 

I don't think baby progressing slower is a sign that your progesterone levels were low. I think it's more likely that there was a genetic issue but some of the ladies who are also on the RL (Recurrent Loss) thread know more about that than me so they'll keep you right. 

AFM - I've given up temping this cycle. There didn't seem to be much point with all the missed ones. I'll just use my CBFM (Clearblue Fertility Monitor) and the bloods to figure out when ov was.


----------



## mohini12

Good morning everyone!
Have a great day.
Mrs migg -you all are talking about that someone can use this thread to get support by telling wrong stories of miscarrige?its really unbelievable.how can they do this.it is the first thread from where i started to talk another ladies in same possition of mine.i got very much support from here.when i started i got many freinds(ickle,mrs migg,emum,hope,lozdi,pink and many others).all ladies here are gantastic and very supportive.i really love you all.


----------



## Emum

I don't think anyone has done that on this particular thread mohini, thank goodness. I think Mrs Mig is talking about some posts on another part of the board - in the pregnant after a loss section and in some ladies journals - but I haven't seen the ones she and Dani are talking about so am not completely sure.

By and large, I think we are all lovely on this thread and fairly honest too :angelnot:

How are you anyway? You don't post on this thread a lot any more.


----------



## Emum

Update. Haven't tested again, but sick again last night at around 3 in the morning and also had a tiny bit of bleeding around the same time. Feel queasy this morning but no bleeding of any kind since.

Thought DH was suspicious that I might be pregnant, as he has definitely noticed I have not been well for the last week, but he asked me this morning whether I thought I was having a relapse of my ulcerative colitis, so perhaps not :haha:

Am going to try not to test again before the weekend. I should be 14dpo on Sunday and Cd26, and if by a miracle last night was IB, 4 days post implantation, so if AF hasn't arrived by then, hopefully any result on an HPT will be accurate one way or another


----------



## mohini12

Thanks emum
i am good.how are you?
i was very depressed from last month because of my younger sister and for me too. Both we are ttc from many time but no success.and i also posted in my own journal.but i never forget this thread and you all lovely ladies.you all are so supportive and kind.
Thank and ((hug to all)))


----------



## mohini12

Emum-so sorry that you had bit bleeding today.but it may be good sign for you.hope you get bfp in next couple of days.
Goodluck.


----------



## ickle pand

Got everything crossed for you Emum.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed emum x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, I seem to have opened a bit of a can of worms here. I just mentioned that particular lady as I know she had upset Dani in the past, the other ladies I mentioned are ancient history. Like Emum says, I'm certain everybody who posts on this thread is genuine, and is here because they not only need support through a difficult time but want to offer support to others. The problem with the lady I mentioned, who hasn't posted on this thread, is that she offered no support herself, which sometimes happens. As for "trolls" or people making up stories of pregnancy and miscarriage, I can only assume these people need more serious help than an Internet forum. I can't imagine why anybody would want to pretend to be in this terrible situation, but sadly, and fortunately rarely, it happens. At least here in this group we all know and trust each other as far as we can. By the nature of the Internet forum, we are all faceless and we have to put a certain amount of trust in each other. It's sad when it gets abused. I've actually taken that too far to a certain extent, and posted some things on here that I really wish I hadn't. I have been too brutally honest, forgetting it is the Internet and anybody can read it, and real life friends have read things I have posted, and been really upset by them. Boy do I regret that. But I do want to say thanks to you all for being here, and for allowing me to place that trust in you. 
Emum, I'm still hoping.....


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, does anyone mind if i join? I might not really be in the right place, seeing as I want to start TTC straight away, and DH doesnt want to try at all :wacko::dohh: but i am hoping to persuade him. Have even resorted to baking him a cake today (its his birthday!) way to a mans heart is through his stomach right?! 

We lost Alfie last Friday (7th Sept)- i delivered him at 17+5, we have 4 living children and also our angel Eve who we lost at 5 days old almost 5 years ago. The only way i coped with losing her was TTC straight away so as i say, thats the route i want to take again xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Loraloo I'm so very sorry to hear your story. Welcome, I hope you can persuade hubby to start trying again soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Loraloo, so sorry for your losses. Welcome to our group.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I am so sorry Loraloo, big :hugs: x


----------



## mohini12

Laraloo-sorry on your loss and welcome here.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry ladies I haven't been on here for the past few days. I was having doc appt.
I missed quite a lot!

Laraloo: so sorry for your losses. Your story is really touching. I hope you manage too persuade you oh to change his mind and that you'll get your bfp soon.
Welcome to our group.

Welcome to our other newbies.

Dani and Faye: so glad to see you! 

Emum: hope It's IB, morning sickness and sticky baby!

Horsey:*hugs* your way.

Hi to everyone else. 
I'd like to write a bit more individually to each of you, but I'm with my phone and I find it harder everyday!
But anyway, I hope you're all ok. 
_xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Loraloo, so sorry for your losses. I have read Eve's story before and it has made me especially mindful. I had my SIL take her daughter to the ER because I thought it might have been meningitis (they are far away but the symptoms seemed to add up). It turned out she had pertussis and may not have made it if she hadn't brought her in that night. So thank you for sharing your story! Thank you thank you thank you! She was in the hospital for several weeks but is back home and fine now.

Emum: I am crossing my fingers for you hun!

MMM: I hope you are feeling better. I have been worried about you.


----------



## horseypants

:dust:


welcome. loraloo, im sorry we met this way but very glad to meet you nonetheless xo

mmm :hug:

thanks, ickle - how's the fertility monitor working for you? is that the fancy machine thing? it's more than a regular opk box of reader and strips, right?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Alot going on right now but I'm ok. Will reply properly when I can x


----------



## ickle pand

It's much better now I'm not taking those tablets. It tests LH like OPKs which gives you a high reading but it also tests for the oestrodial surge you get just before ovulation ANC that's when you get a peak.


----------



## ginny83

sorry for your loss Laraloo :( 

a bit of an update on me, I had a scan today and everything is going along nicely! Even have a little video of bubs wriggling around in my journal :) Still need to get past the 12 week mark, but feeling really happy today :cloud9:


----------



## mohini12

Hi everyone
on cd11 today.I had an folliculer monitoring today.3 folliculer mesured in LO(18mm,17.5mm,14mm).and RO has no egg.
Endo thik is only 4.4mm.


----------



## MightyMom

mohini: I'm not up on any of that. Are those good numbers?

ginny: congrats on the scan!!


----------



## mohini12

Thanks MM
numbers are good but endo thik is not good for implantation.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Mohini. You could try raspberry leaf tea. (up to ovulation) it's good for building up lining.
Maybe the other ladies know more how to help with the lining.


----------



## Emum

BFN this morning and an unpleasant CD1 this afternoon. Am tucked up on sofa with a hot water bottle and a glass of wine tonight. After all these months, I should really know better by now :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's horrible Emum. I saw you'd updated and I really thought you might have good news for us. :hugs:


----------



## Firef1y72

Hey everyone,

Hope you all ok, sorry for those whose AF has made an appearence, hope those with beans cooking are doing ok. Welcome new faces.

Been really busy this week with my DS whose come down with bronchiolitis, but think I got a positive OPK tonight on CD13. FF says I'm most likely to ovulate between now and monday.


----------



## ginny83

Sorry to hear AF turned up Emum :( Don't be hard on yourself though, it's OK to get your hopes up. One of these cycles it'll turn into a BFP :)

Glass of wine sounds good :)


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Emum I'm sorry. :( I can't tell you how many times I tested in the morning and AF showed up in the afternoon. Take a nice hot bath for yourself with your wine. Hot baths always make my AF less vengeful.


----------



## mohini12

Thanks Ummi-i definitely think on your advice.
Emum-sorry that Af showed you.its really hard cd1.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh crap Emum. :-(


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Sorry you had a horrible CD1 today ;0( 

Hello to all you new lovely ladies, sorry you are here, but its the right place, lots of support and wonderful women.

I am CD1 today and finally ended my long cycle, I have an appointment on the 2nd to discuss IVF and to start planning a dummy run, I desperately hope I will be pregnant before Christmas, super scared and worried it might not happen but try to stay as positive as possible ;0) 

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## elm

:hugs: :( really sorry Emum, I've been stalking and was feeling all positive about this cycle for you x


----------



## ickle pand

Faye what do you mean by a dummy run?


----------



## mohini12

Faye-sorry for this cycle and you are thinking for IVF i hope it works and you get bfp very soon.
Goodluck
hi everyone -my folliculer size is mesured today(23mm,19mm,17mm) in LO and ET is still very thin (5mm)only.and my gynae asked me to hcg injection today to repture.but i have a doubt that ET of 5mm is good for implantation?.should i have hcg injection?


----------



## Emum

mohini12 said:


> Faye-sorry for this cycle and you are thinking for IVF i hope it works and you get bfp very soon.
> Goodluck
> hi everyone -my folliculer size is mesured today(23mm,19mm,17mm) in LO and ET is still very thin (5mm)only.and my gynae asked me to hcg injection today to repture.but i have a doubt that ET of 5mm is good for implantation?.should i have hcg injection?

mohini, have you seen this link?

https://www.soulcysters.net/showthr...ne-lining-thickness-required-for-implantation

5mm IS thin, but your lining will continue to thicken between trigger shot and implantation, and could do so dramatically if for example you are also given some oestrogen. Apparently, it is more important that all the layers of the endometrium are present, than the total thickness overall. Has your gynae commented on that? FXd for you for this month.


----------



## mohini12

Thanks emum
yes i can see link its very useful to me..my gynae only told me that 5mm is okk for implantation and i should have injection of hcg.
Thanks .


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - They run a cycle to essentially test to see if they can get in and out of your cervix properly to put the eggs back in the right place, and that there would be no problems at all. I have a tilted cervix, I think thats why they want to do it xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok. That makes sense.


----------



## fayewest

Turns out I was not CD1 at all, just spotting, so back into the long crazy cycle. Back in the old days I used to get really excited that this could be implantation, but I have had it happen far too many times, and it turn out to be nothing, for me to get my hopes up now ;0( 

Oh well, if I dont get AF soon, I will get some Provera to restart things.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello ladies :hugs:

I've been silently stalking all along, and just want to thank you all for such wonderful support and for all the things you taught me about charting, and cycles..and even cloth nappies (Haven't forgotten your words of advice Emum)

My baby arrived last night at 11:07 pm after a no pain relief home birth, weighing a considerable 9lb13. I would tell you his name but we are still completely undecided about one. :dohh:

I'll be continuing to stalk you all on here, and look forward to seeing you all get your bfp's and rainbow babies. :flower:<3

I was unsure how to word my news, as I don't want to cause any upset to those having difficulties, but felt it vital I share the news, because without the support here, I think I would have crumbled too much after my loss to even manage to get to where I am now. :flower::hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Lozdi- massive congratulations on your bouncing baby boy- fab weight!! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Lozdi that's amazing news!! Congratulations! Don't ever feel you can't share your happy news on here that's exaclty what we like to hear! Congrats again hun.

:hugs: Faye hope AF turns up soon I hate long cycles :( x


----------



## fayewest

Loz - Over the blinking moon for you and I agree with the other girls, its important you share here, good news is always welcome. Massive congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Emum

Wow! Fantastic news Lozdi. Congratulations. And major respect that you birthed such a big un without pain relief!

Please come back and tell us his name when you decide upon it. And catch up on some sleep when you can! You will soon remember that after the first couple of days, they get a lot more wakeful and sleep becomes a rarer commodity!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for letting us know Loz. Over the moon for you and your family. Please tell us his name when you decide. If you're sharing pics of him let us know where to find them too :)


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Lozdi I am so chuffed for you!! Congratulations! I am impressed with a med-free birth, I could never do it. And it looks like you gave birth on your due date?? How cool is that!! Can't wait to hear what you decide to name your little one. Congrats again!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Haven't had chance to say thank you for the warm welcome ladies :flower:, so Thank You. We buried Alfie with Eve today, so its been a really hard day, seeing another little white coffin, and seeing Eves grave open again. Just so wrong.

We have been away for the weekend, needed a break with the kids and a change of scenery away from constant reminders. We talked about TTC- ok mainly i talked, or nagged :winkwink: We have gone from a definate no, to a 'maybe' so, knowing DH and more importantly knowing myself, I'd say thats pretty much a yes :haha:.

I have a couple of q's if nobody minds me asking? Sorry if this isnt the place to post, please let me know and i will delete. I was wondering normally how soon after a m/c (Alfie was 17+5 when born) that i will ovulate? Im planning on getting some opk's anyway but just so i have some idea. And also, is it possible to ovulate whilst still bleeding, and if so, is there more risk of m/c if that happens? :flower: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

This is exactly the place to ask questions :)

There is no predicting when you will ovulate the cycle after a loss. Sometimes you may not ovulate at all. One thing is certain is that you won't ovulate until your HCG levels are back down to 0. Did you test until you got negatives? It is possible to get positive OPK's if there is HCG still in your system so that's something else to be aware of.

It is recommended that you wait until the bleeding has stopped before you BD because of the risk of a uterine infection, which is the last thing you need, so I'd wait for that too.

HTH


----------



## MightyMom

Well everyone is different. I O'ed exactly 14 days after my D&Es and my natural m/c. My body conforms to routine. Some ladies didn't O until 34 days after, the longest I heard was something like three months? But your doctor can prescribe something to get your cycle kickstarted again if you don't see a spike on your OPKs within a month and you haven't gotten AF yet.


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks so much for the advice ladies, just ordered some opks and pregnancy tests so will do a pregnancy test before we start ttc to make sure its negative. 

Ive only had 6 AF's in about 6 years as i was pregnant with Eve, and then the stress after losing her made my cycles all over, i was on about CD 96 :wacko: when i fell pregnant with Amy,. I didnt have an AF at all after her, i was breastfeeding so they didnt return, and i fell pregnant breastfeeding when she was 20 months old, with William, and when i stopped breastfeeding William after 5 months, i only had 1 and then fell pregnant again. Really hoping it happens quickly again but im not feeling positive, i know stress messes my body and cycles up, but fingers crosses, positive thinking and all that?? xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Los: congrats on your lil boy! Fab news! Please post some pics. I haven't realised you were that *far* into your pregnancy! Lol! Since I'm on this thread I couldn't wait to see someone having their lil rainbow!

Laraloo: sorry again you had to go through this.
Just like the other ladies said O can happen anytime after your hcg goes down to 0. Hope your bleeding stops soon and that you'll be back to TTC again.

Emum: sorry for af, I thought that was your month. *hugs*

Faye: sorry you're having one of those cycles. They're awful.

Just a little word for all our lovely ladies on here: first of thanks for your support and secondly (and I think everyone will agree) we love to have good news when someone is pg, having a scan, a baby growing healthily and of course when someone gives birth.
But also that's defo the place to ask questions (well if we know the answer or where to get them that is) and also share our feelings when we're down too. 
Loads of hugs to all of you.


----------



## MightyMom

Totally agree Ummi, this is a TTCAL thread! If you have questions ask away! I was so lost when I first got here, I had lots of qs.


----------



## fayewest

Loroloo - I agree with the ladies, there is no way of knowing, I know someone on here who got pregnant exactly 2 weeks after she lost her baby, I on the other hand didnt ovulate for almost 2 months. I am so so sorry for all you are going through, if you need anything just ask, we're all here to help x


----------



## Lozdi

You can ask anything on this thread, its so full of support. :hugs:

I haven't done full birth story yet but I have posted one picture, on my pal thread, here it is. Attempting to put it in a spoiler, hopefully it will work. :hugs:

 



Attached Files:







DSCN8197.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lozdi

The spoiler didn't work. Does it not work for pictures? Anyway, there he is! I will let you all know as soon as we decide on a name- hopefully it won't take long, but lats time it took 2 weeks so I'm not sure. :wacko:


----------



## Emum

Lozdi he is absolutely 100% beautiful. Lucky lucky you (and him for having such a lovely mum). I hope you will all be very happy. Enjoy getting to know each other.


----------



## LoraLoo

He is just perfect! :cloud9: Im sure whatever name you decide will be just right for him xx


----------



## Moonbabies

Emum, I'm so sorry. :( I don't feel like most understand how devastating it can be for AF to show up when you are trying. Hang in there, hopefully it will be soon.
Lozdi, congratulations! I'm so happy for you! He is amazingly beautiful! I want to know what you decide to name him. It's wonderful to hear good news and I hope soon we all will have something positive to share! 
Loraloo, I am amazed at your strength and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I wish you the best of luck.


As for me, well, I felt like I ovulated yesterday... I know my doctor said to wait a cycle but... we shall see. Now that it has been three weeks I am finding most of my friends and family don't understand why I'm still so sad. I am doing much better but will just break down crying and if I don't keep busy get lost in the grief. As a side note to that I did keep busy this weekend and made literally over 150 pints of applesauce and canned 130 of them (I'm making apple butter with the rest) so at least I know my DS will have an ample supply this year of the good fresh stuff! Trying to stay positive but I'm still having horrible nightmares. I also keep looking at all my maternity clothes I bought that I should be wearing by now.


----------



## horseypants

he's beautiful! <3 congrats


----------



## MightyMom

Lozdi: He's adorable!! Thanks for sharing!

Moon: People who haven't suffered a loss never understand why you aren't over it after a week. It's so strange. I hope that you are feeling better and that this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## elm

:hugs: Loralou so sorry for your loss x

Loz - :cloud9: Congratulations!!! He's beautiful. Well done on his birth, sounds amazing :) xxx


----------



## ickle pand

He's beautiful Loz! Did you have the lotus birth you'd planned?

Moonbabies - I found that no one really understands the grief you go through. You wouldn't expect someone who's child got knocked down by a car to be over it in a week so why they think it's any different to lose a child before they're born, I'll never know. 

My DH thought I was struggling to cope because I was still crying 8 weeks after my m/c but I was just going through the grieving process. It wasn't until 4 months later that I stopped breaking down at least once a week and it wasn't until after the due date had passed that I felt like I'd gotten back to being myself again. 

The way I see it, you only get one chance to grieve so you're better to do it in whatever way feels right to you. I have an ex boyfriend, now one of my best friends who lost his mother 10 years ago, who is still really angry with her and I think it's because he never allowed himself to grieve appropriately. Just my tuppence worth anyway.


----------



## mohini12

Congrats Lozdi
He is very beautiful.


----------



## Chele78

Lozdi, massive congratulations! I was just thinking last night that your little one was due around now. :hugs: He's gorgeous and how wonderful you had a med free home birth! Good luck on the naming, can't believe you get two weeks to do it in UK! We only have until third day after baby arrives to register the birth & name here, fortunately we already have agreed a list of options to choose from. 



Lozdi said:


> Hello ladies :hugs:
> 
> I've been silently stalking all along, and just want to thank you all for such wonderful support and for all the things you taught me about charting, and cycles..and even cloth nappies (Haven't forgotten your words of advice Emum)
> 
> My baby arrived last night at 11:07 pm after a no pain relief home birth, weighing a considerable 9lb13. I would tell you his name but we are still completely undecided about one. :dohh:
> 
> I'll be continuing to stalk you all on here, and look forward to seeing you all get your bfp's and rainbow babies. :flower:<3
> 
> I was unsure how to word my news, as I don't want to cause any upset to those having difficulties, but felt it vital I share the news, because without the support here, I think I would have crumbled too much after my loss to even manage to get to where I am now. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Emum

Chele, we actually have 6 weeks, not 2, to register the birth in the UK, and also have the option to register without a name, and go back and change the certificate when the name has been chosen. My BF considered doing this with her first child, as she took ages to decide on a name for him, but eventually squeaked in with a name on the original certificate right before the 42 days expired! In the intervening period, the poor child must have been mightily confused, as she tried out at least a dozen names on him for a few days each as a trial! Her second child got one of the names she trialled but didn't use for the first and was registered a lot quicker :)


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies just reading back as have been away for 11days on holiday, it looks like I have alot to catch up with again!
Firstly welcome to our new ladies and I am deeply sorry for your losses we are here to share anstories and offer help if we can or just shoulders to cry on. 
Lozdi Congratulations what a stunning little chap well done and enjoy your first weeks getting to know each other-the name will come in time its such a responsibility to name someone so dont rush it! :)

Afm Well she got me good and propper yesterday and I am devestated as I was a week late :( As I said I was on holiday last week and only took one ic with me aiming to test on 12dpo I tested on 11dpo because i had lots of symptoms, I was sick every time I drank wine or beer, I had stomach cramps, a wierd 12hr cold-the test was negative so I thought any minute now af will arrive- but I waited and waited and then 6days late she arrives! I didn't test in between because it was to cut a long story short an odd holiday where i had no privacy! But I can't help but think i had a chemical as Im never late ever (except when i got my bfp!). DH was totally gutted too and we have both had a really big cry. I just feel so useless at its been 4 months now and still nothing am I being too impatient? I just dont feel like im ever going to be a mum :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Merristems your story so reminds me of what happened to me over Christmas. I was CERTAIN I was pregnant that cycle. AF was a couple of days late which has pretty much never happened in my life, I had the unmistakeable nausea that I've only ever had when I've been pregnant, but nothing showed up on a test and AF turned up. I think maybe something happened but it didn't implant. This was 3 cycles after my erpc and now I know that my lining took about 4 cycles to get back to normal. Obviously I did get my bfp, and you will too. It took longer than I hoped, my loss was in October and I got my bfp at the end of April, which doesn't seem so long now but at the time it seemed forever. I think now that if I had got a bfp that Christmas cycle it may have ended in miscarriage as well as I don't think my body was ready. I don't know if this helps or makes you feel worse, I'm sorry if it's the latter. But less than a year after the loss I'm just over a week away from third tri, so please do have hope. This wasn't your cycle but I'm sure it will be soon. Follow the cd1 protocol of pâté and a glass of wine and I hope you feel better soon. Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## mohini12

Merristems-i am really sorry that you are feeling low.i can understand what you are going through this time.many time i think the same but i will say you don't give up.you will definitely be mum one day.many of us are in the same possition here.so please dont feel alone.
You get bfp very soon dear.
Goodluck


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry about AF getting you Merristems. 

For those of you who don't read my journal, I didn't ovulate this cycle so I'm going in on Sunday to have the clomid chat. I thought I'd be fine with moving on to this step but I actually got a bit upset. Still there's nothing I can do about it, I just have to get on with it.


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Sorry you are feeling upset, if I can try and cheer you up a little? I got pregnant on Clomid, and at least its pretty fool proof in terms of ovulation, if you sometimes have long cycles, it knocks that on the head. Just a warning though ... def destroys your CM ;0) 

Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili's Me-mo is a clomid baby too.


----------



## merristems

Thanks guys sorry to be down, I know others here are lttc and I dont want to annoy anyone with my impatience I deff have all the patience in the world if it means a healthy 9months. Thank you mrs Miggins your words do make me see the bright side, i am cleaning my house in a frantic attempt to vent anger and frustration and singing to music my dh hates while he's at work!! As for the wine, might go straight to the rum!! 
Ickcle I hope that you are ok, it must be so hard but I know you will find strength to continue with your journey hugs xx


----------



## fayewest

I didnt realise Fili had a baby, thats amazing news, sorry if I am being a little slow ;0)


----------



## mohini12

Sorry ickle for no ovulation this month.but i am sure that clomid do magic for you.


----------



## ickle pand

She hasn't given birth yet Faye but she's 23 weeks along :)

Thanks Mohini.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ickle, sorry you never O'd this cycle x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Merri: sorry for af. Sometimes (well especially on cd1) I'm feeling impatient too (it's been 4 months for le too), but when the upset and pms are gone, my head is a bit clearer, and hope kicks back again. I guess I so hoped to get.pg within these 3 months when you are supposedly more fertile. I think have just accept that I'll get pg when it's the right time.

Ickle: sorry you're feeling down, but.Clomid might just be what you need to yet your forever bfp, I hope it is.


----------



## Emum

How frustrating ickle. It looks like you didn't really temp this month, but that you did get a peak on CBFM. Were your bloods done 7 days post peak, or on day 21? Could it just be that your bloods were tested too early. If not, is it worth waiting another cycle and having bloods done on a cycle where you do see a thermal shift, to find out if you do normally ovulate or not. It is not at all uncommon to have 1 or 2 anovulatory cycles in a year, so usually doctors wouldn't rush to assume you aren't ovulating on the basis of one month's bloods, unless there was other evidence to back that up - eg exceptionally long cycles or periods stopping.


----------



## ickle pand

My bloods were done on CD 21 and were 14.6 (they look for over 30 to confirm ov), so they repeated the test today CD 25. I forgot to ask what the actual figure was but I'll ask on Sunday. 

I've never had great numbers whenever they've tested my levels (at least 6 cycles over the years), it's just now that my weight is down that they can actually do something about it.


----------



## Emum

In which case, I shall keep my fingers crossed that clomid will be your magic bullet and that you will be here posting your BFP imminently. It is the least intrusive of all fertility assistance so would be fab if that by itself was enough to do the trick :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you Emum. Fingers crossed it does the trick. I'm trying to think of all the pros - the possibility of twins being one of them :)


----------



## Moonbabies

Merri-- So sorry, that is so hard. 

Ickle- Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate, I hope the Clomid helps. I have always been terrified of twins bc they run in my family but at this point as long as they were healthy I would just see it as double the joy! ;)

I don't chart ovulation though if I don't get pregnant in the next 2-3 months I will probably start trying. I can feel when I'm ovulating though and can sometimes even see my ovary as it swells up (it is really weird). Though it does that like 2-3 days in a row some months but always right when I should be ovulating. That's why I think I ovulated some time in the past day or two (it IS possible to ovulate only 3 weeks after a 9-10 week mc right?). I got a negative pregnancy test when I took one Saturday morning (though it was one of those that is less sensitive) so I am thinking my hormone levels were probably low enough to allow me to. I am kind of hoping I'm right but also scared I'm just getting myself excited over nothing. AF will be tough this month when she comes (though when isn't it when you are ttc).


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Moonbabies: after a mc, af can be tough on you, but it also can be a relief: you can start TTC with a fresh cycle.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi, thats a good way of looking at it, a fresh start. Must admit im really hoping to fall in the first month, but hey, dont we all. Still bleeding on and off though, i think its stopped and then suddenly get a gush (sorry) and then nothing again for hours xx


----------



## ickle pand

I hope your bleeding stops soon Loraloo, I was lucky that my bleeding was all over and done with in 4 or 5 days. It's a horrible reminder of what's happened isn't it?


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> I hope your bleeding stops soon Loraloo, I was lucky that my bleeding was all over and done with in 4 or 5 days. It's a horrible reminder of what's happened isn't it?

It is. Glad i didnt get any milk this time though, was horrible after Eve having milk with no baby to feed. Its 12 days now so hopefully the bleeding is on its way out and will be gone for the weekend with a bit of luck xx


----------



## ickle pand

That must've been awful. I know a lost child is a lost child regardless of when, but I think the degrees of physical suffering vary so much.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Loraloo, I hope this is all over quickly for you ;0( xx


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies just to let you all know im still stalking just dont post all the time.
had my dating scan yesterday all went well want to thank all the ladies fom this thread for being there for me xxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Kelly. So chuffed for you :) Do you have any scan pics?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's brilliant Kelly. Congratulations hun x


----------



## merristems

:hugs:Loraloo I really hope that your bleeding stops for you soon I cant imagine how you must feel but you seem so strong.

Moonbabies it is deffinately possible to ovulate between a mc and first cycle but dont be too sad if it doesnt happen this time, your body needs to readjust and your hormones also need to regulate themselves again. Good luck hun x

Yeah kelly great news on your scan :thumbup:


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Congratulations Kelly. So chuffed for you :) Do you have any scan pics?

wasnt sure wether to but heres peanut any guesses ladies?
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-18 18.23.21.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## merristems

Awww lovely picture Kelly Do you want to know their sex?


----------



## LoraLoo

Thats a fab pic, i guess baby boy! :flower: xxx


----------



## MightyMom

:hugs: Ickle

:hugs:Moon

:hugs:Loraloo

:thumbup::cloud9: Congrats kelly!! I'm guessing a girl. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lovely pic Kelly!! My guess is a boy.


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Kelly, of course you should post here xxx


----------



## horseypants

kelly, that's gorgeous


----------



## ickle pand

Great pic Kelly. I'm going to vote boy. It seems like I think nearly everyone is having a boy just now lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls

Just checking in. 

My CD21 bloods came back progesterone over 70, can it be too high to conceive?? Dr at 4.30 so will update.

Away to read back a bit!


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Lodzi, beautiful!!!!

Ickle, my Fin is a clomid baby :)

Might see you at the FC soon, decided to get referral!


----------



## Emum

70 sounds good Dani. Have a read of this thread. Some of the ladies who had levels around the same as yours were actually pregnant, and that was why :)

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/concep...rogesterone-level-on-day-21-7dpo/AllOnOnePage

The consensus on that thread was that although levels of 30-35 showed you had ovulated, you should actually be hoping for a level of 50 or above as that meant you were more likely to sustain a pregnancy if the egg was caught.

Hope this is what your doc will tell you this afternoon :)


----------



## ickle pand

70?!?! That's huge lol! I don't think it can be too high to conceive. It sounds like you're ovulating well but there may be something else that's stopping you getting pregnant again. 

You'll have to let me know when you're appointments are so we can say hello if we're there at the same time. Wonder if you'll get the same doctor as me.


----------



## ickle pand

I wondered if there was a second level that they were looking for Emum. On the couple of cycles that I did ovulate, they just said to "expect a period in about a week" they never mentioned testing.


----------



## Dani Rose

I will update later but so far only evaps and dr doesnt do pg tests so doubt he wants me for that lol.

ICkle will do, will let you know how i get on! xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Let us know how you get on at the doctors this afternoon.


----------



## Wishfully

Hey ladies,
Just joining in on the forum. Had d&c Monday and looking at ttc once I figure out when I'm ovulating. Getting back on the bandwagon so to speak....

am also thinking of considering starting to use ovulation testers so if there are any recommendations then don't hesitate to let me know! Plus, if I'm being honest I find it slightly confusing which is stopping me going out and buying one..


----------



## LoraLoo

Wishfully said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just joining in on the forum. Had d&c Monday and looking at ttc once I figure out when I'm ovulating. Getting back on the bandwagon so to speak....
> 
> am also thinking of considering starting to use ovulation testers so if there are any recommendations then don't hesitate to let me know! Plus, if I'm being honest I find it slightly confusing which is stopping me going out and buying one..

Sorry for your loss hun :flower: Ive always just used the cheap internet OPKS- you can get 50 for around £5. Best to test in the afternoon about 2pm is ideal. When the test line is as dark or darker than the control line- you are likely to ovulate within 12-48 hours, so thats the best time to start DTD. Good luck xx


----------



## LoraLoo

On the subject of tests, my Pregnancy and OPKs arrived earlier. Pregnancy test has come back negative :thumbup: and the OPK too. Bleeding has stopped (i think) so looks like we are ready to roll when I ovulate. I know the say to have one AF first but i can't, I'm too impatient, know Im unlikely to fall in the first month anyway so will call it a practice run :winkwink: lol. xx


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss wishfully and welcome to our little group.

Loraloo - they only tell you to wait one cycle for dating purposes, which these days with scans etc there's really no need for, so go for it! There's actually a higher chance of getting pregnant in the few months after a loss, so hopefully that's the case for you. 

AFM - I've been having cramps all day so it looks like AF is on her way, I hope she waits until the weekend though, so that I don't miss the window for starting the clomid. I think the protocol at my clinic is to take it CD 2-6. I must google to find out the pros and cons of taking it on different days.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> So sorry for your loss wishfully and welcome to our little group.
> 
> Loraloo - they only tell you to wait one cycle for dating purposes, which these days with scans etc there's really no need for, so go for it! There's actually a higher chance of getting pregnant in the few months after a loss, so hopefully that's the case for you.
> 
> AFM - I've been having cramps all day so it looks like AF is on her way, I hope she waits until the weekend though, so that I don't miss the window for starting the clomid. I think the protocol at my clinic is to take it CD 2-6. I must google to find out the pros and cons of taking it on different days.

Oh i really hope so, the thought of getting pregnant and having a baby is giving me a focus atm, hope it happens quickly. Do u know if you are at a higher risk of m/c if you fall straight away? They said they would scan me after a week to make sure the whole placenta had come out but never sent for me :shrug: Im pretty sure it did, but plays on my mind a bit. Im so scared already about if i do get pregnant, i will worry the whole way through, know you all understand. I just wish i had some results back so i knew if there was a cause or not. I just keep telling myself i had 5 healthy babies before, William only being 6 months old when i fell pregnant with Alfie, so its unlikely to be anything to do with my body?? I dont know really, just went for a scan and his little heart had stopped xx


----------



## ickle pand

As far as I know you're at no greater risk straight after a m/c than you would be at any other time. 

Did they do any testing to find out what had happened to Alfie?


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> As far as I know you're at no greater risk straight after a m/c than you would be at any other time.
> 
> Did they do any testing to find out what had happened to Alfie?

i asked them to test the placenta and take a blood sample if needed from him, but nothing invasive, they didnt say how long results would take or who to contact, or if they contact me- they really werent very good at the hospital tbh xx


----------



## ickle pand

I'd contact them and see if there's anything they can tell you - the squeaky wheel gets the oil!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The only thing I would say - and this is purely based on my own experience - after my erpc they took loads of lining and I think if I had fallen pregnant straight away there wouldn't have been enough lining. That was only after my erpc though, after my natural mc my next few AF's were really heavy so there would have been no problem there. I never got pregnant straight after a mc though, but I know of people who have with no problems.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I would contact them too LoraLoo :hugs: there's no increased risk of MC if you fall soon after ... in fact if I remember correctly I think it was proven that there's less risk if you fall within 6 months (hubby thought that the risk decreased after 6 months) I'll see if I can find the article for you.

Fingers crossed AF stays away until after the weekend Ickle 

ETA: Here's that link :flower:x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that article MMM - that doctor is at the fertility clinic I go to, I don't see her though I see a male doctor. Hopefully that means the clinic is at the forefront of all the latest research!


----------



## LoraLoo

MissMummyMoo said:


> I would contact them too LoraLoo :hugs: there's no increased risk of MC if you fall soon after ... in fact if I remember correctly I think it was proven that there's less risk if you fall within 6 months (hubby thought that the risk decreased after 6 months) I'll see if I can find the article for you.
> 
> Fingers crossed AF stays away until after the weekend Ickle
> 
> ETA: Here's that link :flower:x

Thats brilliant, thanks so much for that, feel lots more reassured now :flower:

MrsMiggins, with Alfie they just gave me the tablets and pessary to induce me, so Im not sure if that would effect my lining or not? Id not have thought so?

I told hubby tonight i had started doing Slimming World at home. He looked at me and said 'whats the point?!' so i think, not so much that he has come round, but that he has resigned himself to the fact that i always get my own way in the end :haha:

So happy he has said we can TTC, bit excited too, Then i feel guilty and it feels wrong because i should be pregnant anyway, should be having my 20 week scan on Wednesday. And of course getting pregnant doesnt always mean the outcome is a healthy screaming baby either. Very mixed feelings! Just hope the stress and anxiety doesnt make me have 100+ day cycles again xx


----------



## ayclobes

I had a mmc in november, and almost 6 months after I got pregnant with this baby and things are going good! They said that the baby had stopped growing and that was due to an extra 13 chromosome, which the baby would have had downs if the pregnancy progressed. My pregnancy has not had any issues, except spotting at 6w.

I was also on injectibles the month i got pregnant..and they worked!

Good luck ladies, i hope i gave you some hope!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok seen Dr, basically I defo ovulated and a good one at that. My levels indicate my body is preparing for pregnancy and can defo sustain one based on progesterone, obviously that is just part of the puzzle. It means I dont have a progesterone issue though. So I am either pg or just have awesome progesterone, she said it is of pg levels though. She referred me to the Fertility clinic so I can get everything checked over and be sure nothing is preventing it. Will KUP!!! ;o)


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M that is funny you mention as this is playing on my mind, like what if scarring is preventing or something....


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news Dani. Hopefully you won't need the referral. Are you planning on testing or waiting to see if AF shows?


----------



## Lozdi

Hello ladies...popping in to update you all on the name situation...Lil Fella is called Tenzin. Its Tibetan and means keeper of the teachings. OH picked it, and I instantly loved it. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Have my fingers crossed for you Dani xx

Lozdi, thats really cute, not heard it before, glad he has a name now :flower: xx


----------



## ickle pand

That's a lovely name Loz. I bet you feel a weight off now you've picked one. It's a big decision!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani I'm sure you won't have any scarring, I think there are a couple of tests they can do to check that though, if it comes to it further down the line. I remember Fili having them. Hopefully you are already pregnant and it won't be an issue. 
Loraloo, I don't think that would affect your lining as that is essentially making your body do it naturally.


----------



## fayewest

Lovely name Loz ;0) 

Fingers crossed dani xx


----------



## MightyMom

Sending you all the baby dust in the world Dani!!

Lozdi: I love that name! So unique, and the meaning behind it makes you think "Whoa!" Like, that is what your rainbow is, the keeper of the teachings. So cool!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed your already pregnant Dani :flower:

Aww lozdi that names beautiful so unique :cloud9: 

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## Dani Rose

Massive temp drop so guess it is onto next month!

Away this weekend to Skye, will update once we are back :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: dani have a lovely time away. We're away this weekend too. We're going to primrose valley x


----------



## ickle pand

I hope it's not AF and that it's implantation Dani. Have a great time in Skye, it's beautiful there.


----------



## ickle pand

Enjoy your weekend away too MMM.


----------



## LoraLoo

MissMummyMoo said:


> Fingers crossed your already pregnant Dani :flower:
> 
> Aww lozdi that names beautiful so unique :cloud9:
> 
> How's everyone doing? X

Morning :flower: I'm ok, feeling quite positive and upbeat today, how about you? xx


----------



## fayewest

So sorry Dani, but fingers crossed you are not out yet! 

I had massive night temperature and AF started this morning. I have a sneaky feeling the spotting a few days ago was a baby trying to implant and for some reason it rejected. Feeling super miserable but have 1 more cycle until my IVF dummy run, as my app is not until the 2nd so I will just miss out this cycle, I am going to try and make the most of it. Bloody, bloody hell!


----------



## ickle pand

Try not to think about what if's Faye, they don't do anything but cause you pain :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I have a full day of photo shoots the sunday, my FF friend from TTC DS lives there, we have met once when she had her DS and he was in the NICU. Can't wait to see them all and have fun! Eeeeek


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like fun Dani. I went to Skye on holiday with an ex. He was a bit freaked about by the lack of trees lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

LOL will try to remember that! hahaha

We need to have a Starbucks date sometime! A lot in common so sure we could support each other through this BS! ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

And of course once we get our bundles a photo shoot! haha


----------



## ickle pand

That would be great Dani :) Hopefully not much longer for us to wait.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone

Dani: hope af will not show up. Have a great week end.

Faye: hang in there hun. Just like ickle said, ifs don't do any good

Loz: beautiful name. Love the meaning.

Hello to everyone else I missed.
I haven't been well. First it was the kids at the beginning of the week, and of course I had to catch their bugs :o some sort of flu like virus, thank God, it only lasted 24 hours for each of us, but that left me in bed all day yesterday. I had a fever of 39C . So now my chart is all messed up :(
It shows a huge jump, probably the beginning and the end of the fever, I had loads of ewcm, but no chance of bd'ing. Cm is back to creamy today, but I had a + opk. However I don't know if I caught the beginning or the end of the surge. *sighs* I shall see what the few next days will bring. I just hope I did not miss my lil eggie!


----------



## Emum

For some reason I am spotting today even though AF finished 5 days ago. CM is resolutely sticky since so definitely not ovulation spotting I don't think though I haven't started OPKing yet as too early in the cycle. 

My DS1 is being an insensitive little sod at the moment. Over the last few weeks he has said to me a couple of times usually when DS2 is playing up words along the lines of "how would you ever have coped with 4" and today when we were talking in the car about a family we know with 4 kids he announced that 4 kids were too many. My OH was in the car with me and immediately reached over and squeezed my hand so I think he was unimpressed by this too. It's the first time Ds1 has said this on front of his dad so I think dad may have a word with him about it. He does know about the miscarriage as my ERPC was booked on his first day at secondary school so we felt we should tell him why I wouldn't be there when he got home (though in the end I cancelled the op and went for a natural miscarriage as I wanted to be there for him).


----------



## ickle pand

Emum that sounds rough, I hope your DH H&S a word with him and he cuts it out. 

AFM - Copied from my journal - 

Well I've been spotting today so hopefully AF starts tomorrow, so I can start the clomid on Monday. It looks like DH is going to he able to come with me to the fertility clinic after all so I'm quite happy. 

I'm trying to type this with eye gel in my eyes that the optician recommended because I sleep with one open and dry it out. It's like IVF put Vaseline on my glasses lol! So excuse any typos.


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-sorry that Af showed you.but i am sure that you will get a clomid bfp very soon.goodluck


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies, how is everyone?

Hubby finally said he wants another last night, we've been heading that way anyway, I've nagged and moaned and he has been coming round but it was the first time he came out and said 'Ok lets go for it' but one go, one last try, if anything goes wrong, he said thats it, he cant do it again, so one last go it is.

Its 16 days now since losing Alfie, no sign of ovulation yet but my cycles are on the longer side anyway so i wouldn't have expected it yet. Just wish it would hurry up so i can actually get on with it, feel like im just sat waiting!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: that sounds harsh, but maybe your ds found his own way of coping with your loss. He surely was very happy when you announced another little bro or sis for him, and maybe the loss was tough on him too. I, sometimes say the same thing to myself "ho! I wouldn't have been able to cope". Hopefully he'll realise that was rather insensitive to say.

Ickle: bring on the Clomid cycle! With a rainbow a the end of it!

Loraloo: the wait for the 1st cycle is awful. Hopefully it won't last too long. Glad that your dh agreed to one last try for your rainbow.

Afm: having a really weird cycle. Temp dropped today, had some spotting. Maybe it's O. I don't know. All my signs seem to be totally unreliable.


----------



## ickle pand

Loraloo - that's good that you and DH have figured out what to do now. 

Ummi - it looks like your temps are around what they were before you were ill. Hopefully you'll ov soon. 

Well I am now the proud owner of 3 months worth of clomid :) I won't be starting it this cycle though because she wants me to get back to eating normally and get out of ketosis first. So this month I'll be concentrating on that so we're ready to start the following cycle. I'll be starting on 50mg and they'll scan me on CD12 to see how many follicles I have. They're very keen to avoid multiples so if I have 3 follicles or more, they'll advise abstaining for that cycle and reducing the dosage the following cycle. Then they'll test progesterone levels on CD21. I'm dying to get started but I'd rather be in the best place possible. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MightyMom

Wow ickle, big news!! You're on your way!

Emum: Sorry your DS1 was insensitive. Kids usually think about things only from their own perspective, and rarely realize the affect their words have on others' feelings. He was probably just speaking for himself, since he would have to share attention and space with one more child. I hope a talk with your DH will help him understand why you are so upset.

Loraloo: I'm glad your DH has come around!

Ummi: Your chart shows a pretty good temp drop. Maybe it is O! My last O was very strange with no EWCM or O-pains. I was sure we had missed it. Sometimes the unreliable cycles are the ones that go!


----------



## kelly1973

excellent news ickle will be stalking xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow ickle that's amazing news congrats!!

I will catch up with everyone when I get on the laptop x


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle maybe we will be clomid buddies together!!! Still waiting on AF here!


----------



## Dani Rose

Lora loo, glad DH has come around, men act different to us, it hurts them too and they can't show it the same :(

Hugs


----------



## Dani Rose

Emum it is my DH saying those things to me lately, so should I turn a blind eye to his behaviour or something? I give them in trouble then get why do you want more when you hate the ones you have?? WTF, i love them but they need told off! Grrrr men!


----------



## Emum

Dani, your chart is looking quite good this month though, and at 15 days your LP is at the very upper end of what is normal for you. Fxd for you for no AF this month, and not again until next summer. :)


----------



## Emum

X posted. Grr men. I'd be peed with my OH too if the thought that out loud!

I'm feeling a bit "end of an era" today. My little man started nursery this morning, so once he has settled in, I'll have no children at home in the mornings. Nursery wanted us to spend about 2 weeks settling them, with a very gradual withdrawal from sight so they felt really secure. My monster ran in, started playing with the other kids immediately and 20 minutes looked up in surprise, saw me and said very firmly "Bye bye now mummy". :blush: Oh, the shame! I had to stay anyway but go and sit somewhere he couldn't see me :haha:

Still, he did deign to cuddle up with me after lunch on the sofa and watch Balamory, so he obviously loves me just a tiny bit after all :)


----------



## ickle pand

I agree that is a good looking chart Dani. Are you thinking of testing? In the nicest possible way, I hope we aren't clomid buddies :)

How are you Emum?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Emum poor you!! It's so much better than having them clinging to you and howling "no mummy!!" but almost as heartbreaking! Edie has been the same since going back to playgroup, she just trots in quite happily.


----------



## Dani Rose

I am 16dpo as forgot to temp today, O may have been a couple days later, bfn so far so think AF is knocking!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh Emum poor you!! It's so much better than having them clinging to you and howling "no mummy!!" but almost as heartbreaking! Edie has been the same since going back to playgroup, she just trots in quite happily.

Yep, none of my three have ever cared a jot about being "abandoned" when they first started school or nursery. I try not to take that personally :)

I would hate to be the mum peeling a weeping 5 year old off my leg at the end of the winter term, as has happened to some of my friends, so I should be grateful for small mercies. But if any of them could even have pretended that they might be going to miss me for a few minutes, it would have done my ego more good :haha::haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Take it as a compliment that you've raised confident, independent children :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've had both with Edie. Generally she runs in quite happily but I have had a few occasions where she hasn't wanted to be left. It's awful. 
Ickle I'm very excited about your clomid cycle.


----------



## LoraLoo

Emum said:


> X posted. Grr men. I'd be peed with my OH too if the thought that out loud!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit "end of an era" today. My little man started nursery this morning, so once he has settled in, I'll have no children at home in the mornings. Nursery wanted us to spend about 2 weeks settling them, with a very gradual withdrawal from sight so they felt really secure. My monster ran in, started playing with the other kids immediately and 20 minutes looked up in surprise, saw me and said very firmly "Bye bye now mummy". :blush: Oh, the shame! I had to stay anyway but go and sit somewhere he couldn't see me :haha:
> 
> Still, he did deign to cuddle up with me after lunch on the sofa and watch Balamory, so he obviously loves me just a tiny bit after all :)

My daughters been exactly the same, she started last week- would be nice to be missed a little! 

Nothing to report here, just waiting to Ovulate, think im on DAY 18 from M/C now, i havent tested yet today will do it now but no ewcm or pains so expecting negative xx


----------



## LoraLoo

OPK negative :( , on a positive note I'm a day closer though, right?


----------



## Hope39

Ickle - Yay for clomid, all the best and I hope you catch that egg on your first cycle! exciting!!

Loraloo - I always have ewcm, loads of the gooey stuff but in August I had none what so ever, thought I had missed the boat as I didn't get a positive opk either, turns out I got a BFP in September instead!! I must have ovulated early this cycle, due to metformin I am assuming but I wasn't expecting a BFP at all

Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Love your cute stories about nursery.

Another day of this weird cycle. More spotting and positive opk again. What's going on?? At first I thought it was af coming really early, but then the opk says +. Hopefully it's O this time and not af. I never had anything like that before.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Love your cute stories about nursery.
> 
> Another day of this weird cycle. More spotting and positive opk again. What's going on?? At first I thought it was af coming really early, but then the opk says +. Hopefully it's O this time and not af. I never had anything like that before.

What CD are you on? You do know OPKs can also pick up HCG? xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm cd22. But that doesn't mean anything for me. My cycles are.usually long, though they've been at their shortest since the mc. The past 3 cycles I O'ed between cd 24 and cd 37. But I never spot.
And yeah, I did a hpt, thinking exactly the same, ;-) but it was bfn. 
I'm just hoping it's O on its way and not af and an anovulatory cycle. On a positive side, I'd it's an anovulatory cycle it's a short one at least.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> I'm cd22. But that doesn't mean anything for me. My cycles are.usually long, though they've been at their shortest since the mc. The past 3 cycles I O'ed between cd 24 and cd 37. But I never spot.
> And yeah, I did a hpt, thinking exactly the same, ;-) but it was bfn.
> I'm just hoping it's O on its way and not af and an anovulatory cycle. On a positive side, I'd it's an anovulatory cycle it's a short one at least.

Have fun BD and keep us updated :winkwink:

I started spotting again earlier :dohh: Driving me mad wish it would just bugger off, not sure if it will delay O if im still bleeding a bit :shrug: xx


----------



## LoraLoo

OPK still not getting any darker :dohh: sorry for the pointless post but need to vent my frustration somewhere :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Vent away, its what we're here for :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: lora I didn't ovulate at all after my MC :(

As ickle said its a place to vent so don't worry. I really hope O happens for you soon x


----------



## fayewest

Sorry not posted ... have clomid rage ;0) v annoyed and grumpy! lots love ladies xx


----------



## ickle pand

Oh no. :hugs: I'm dreading the clomid moods.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and I lost 3lbs this week.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Faye 

Well done ickle that's brilliant!! :D x


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ladies xxx

I promise Ickle it didnt happen every cycle at all just worst this time. I have just shouted at Mr P to go to the shop ... M and Ms will help ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

M and M's help everything lol


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> M and M's help everything lol

*Ears prick* Do they help you ovulate too? :haha: *rushes out to get some* xx


----------



## Emum

I've had industrial quantities of chocolate today. Mainly cake and milky ways left over from DS2's birthday party this afternoon.

No positive OPK for me this month, and CM is decidedly thick and sticky. I did forget to test on Sunday though, and it was thinner and stretchier earlier in the week but never got to what I would describe as egg white. I'm guessing this month is a bust though.


----------



## MightyMom

Emum: You're never out til the :witch: shows! My CM was never EWCM the cycle I conceived this LO. I thought it was anovulatory, no OPK spike, no EWCM, nothing! And then a BFP. No idea how that happened!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol loralou!

Emum you're only on CD12 for goodness sake. That's far too early to call it a bust!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What is happening to us? Are we all having a weird cycle? If that could end with a shower of bfps that would be great!

Well done ickle on your weight loss. It's amazing! That's worth a nice treat, isn't it?

Loraloo: i'd have some too then ^^

Faye: how are you today? Are the Clomid mood swings gone?


----------



## ickle pand

I was supposed to be going to a masquerade ball on Saturday night but it's been cancelled. I'd booked to get my nails done tomorrow night (fingers and toes) so I'm still going to get that done as a wee treat :)


----------



## LoraLoo

yeah deffo do ickle pand, good to have a bit of pampering!

CD 20 here, negative OPK :wacko: had tiny amounts of EWCM last couple of days, todays was slightly tinged thing probably a bit of old blood (sorry) but no pains and nothing to write home about so dont think its a sign, when I ovulate i normally get lots of EWCM so could be ages off still, thats if i O at all xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great idea Ickle, I was meant to go into town today to gt my eyebrows waxed but I forgot :dohh: I would love to get my nails done too as hubby and I are going out tonight for our wedding anniversary.

Fingers crossed O happens soon Lora :hugs: 

How's everyone else? Mrs M, Faye, Ummi, horsey and everyone else :flower: x


----------



## ickle pand

Happy anniversary. Enjoy your celebration :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Happy anniversary mmm! 
Have a nice pampering day, and you too ickle!
Loraloo: easy to say, but try not to stress too much about it. Your body needs time to recover, and your mind too. *hugs*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you. Our anniversary was Tuesday (the day of our perfect scan :cloud9: ) but I was working on the night so we celebrated it tonight. We just went to Frankie and Benny's and called at Krispy Kreme's on the way back but it was lovely to spend time together :) x


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds fun. 

I went shopping with my mum. Bought some skinny jeans and mum bought me a lovely grey jumper with sequins on it. We went out for tea too. Was good fun. She gave me back my wedding ring that my dad resized for me (I'm down from an O to a K lol). He hasn't done my engagement ring yet because he was worried he'd got the size wrong because it looks tiny now. So happy to have it back on my finger. 

DH has arranged some sort of surprise that's being delivered on Saturday. Not got a clue what it is!


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - What a lovely day, excited for your treat! ;0) x


----------



## ickle pand

Me too!


----------



## MightyMom

Wow, an O to a K? That is quite a difference! Must be so cool to see them side by side! I wonder what your DH got you?? Can't wait to hear!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I know, I never realised I had fat hands lol! I've been wearing my rings on a chain round my neck for months because I was scared I was going to lose them. Looking forward to having them both back.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's sooo cooooool ickle! And it's such a beautiful gesture from your mum and dad.


----------



## ickle pand

They've been so supportive of me losing weight. I'm very lucky to have such lovely people around me :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Thats a pretty amazing weight loss Ickle Pand, well done you! Wish I had some motivation i'm good for a couple of days then spoil it, the lure of wine and chocolate is too much for me lol. Considering going back to SW on Wednesday, I want to be in best form when i fall pregnant- WHEN, did you see that/ PMA and all that :winkwink: Am intrigued what your suprise is, lucky you! 

I'm feeling a bit more optimistic today, was feeling very down and sorry for myself yesterday. Might not be any + OPK yet but no harm in trying anyway, right?! I do feel have a feeling that within the next week I will get a +, fingers X'd! 

How is everyone else today? :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you. It doesn't seem that long ago that I'd newly put up that ticker and was thinking "I'll never manage to lose all of that". My mum pointed someone out last night that was about the same size/shape I used to be. It was very strange to think I was that big.

Love the PMA! I'm feeling pretty positive too today. Definitely don't wait just because it's not your fertile time. Making men wait more than 5 days can actually decrease their sperm count. Plus it's good to DTD for the fun of it. 

AFM - AF's completely gone now so I'm going to start temping again in the morning and just waiting for the CBFM to start asking for sticks again.


----------



## kelly1973

itching to know what your surprise was ickli????


----------



## ickle pand

It was a lovely bunch of flowers Kelly :) No reason for them or anything either :)


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

I see this is an old thread but could do with some advice?!

At my 9 week scan on 13 aug it was confirmed our baby had died. I had an evac the next day and bled until Sunday 23 then had two days bleeding again 26/27.

I've done a few tests over the last two weeks and now I'm getting a negative....my question is should I be waiting for AF before trying again?

We think our mc was due to having an HSG when I didn't know I was pregnant & I just really want to be pregnant again - we had been TTC for over a year and a half.

We have bd'd without protection but as I've no idea what my cycle is going to be like now we're pretty sure we won't conceive but should I be worried if we do? I know that it's more difficult to date if we don't wait.

Thanks for reading!!
Xx


----------



## ayclobes

jodspods said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I see this is an old thread but could do with some advice?!
> 
> At my 9 week scan on 13 aug it was confirmed our baby had died. I had an evac the next day and bled until Sunday 23 then had two days bleeding again 26/27.
> 
> I've done a few tests over the last two weeks and now I'm getting a negative....my question is should I be waiting for AF before trying again?
> 
> We think our mc was due to having an HSG when I didn't know I was pregnant & I just really want to be pregnant again - we had been TTC for over a year and a half.
> 
> We have bd'd without protection but as I've no idea what my cycle is going to be like now we're pretty sure we won't conceive but should I be worried if we do? I know that it's more difficult to date if we don't wait.
> 
> Thanks for reading!!
> Xx


Did they tell you anything after the evac? i had a mmc in november, procedure/surgery a day before thanksgiving and was told to wait 1 month(1 cycle) before ttc again. We didnt start actively ttc again until january/february of this year and thanks to some injectibles and praying...i'm currently 20w4d pregnant with our lil man!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a mc a year ago, and didn't wait the recommended month to start trying. (I also had an erpc). I started charting to give me an idea of what my body was doing. I don't think I ovulated the first cycle, my AF's were light and my cycle was a bit strange for the first 3 months, I think due to the erpc and the fact that they took a lot of lining. I was somewhere between 9 and 10 weeks when I lost the baby. 
My cycles started to settle down and I actually think I only have a proper cycle ever other month, and it took 7 months but I got my bfp in late April, two weeks before what would have been my due date. I start my third trimester today! 
My advice to you is start trying, but see how your cycles are if you don't get a bfp straight away. The doctors advise you to wait a month but that's only for dating purposes and if you are monitoring what's going on you will have a good idea of your dates anyway. My only word of warning is to be aware of the fact that if they took a lot of lining away during your erpc then your lining may be thin and may need a little while to build up to sustain a pregnancy. As you can see from the title of this thread lots of us started trying straight away, with varying degrees of success. Some did fall pregnant straight away with no problems. 
I wish you all the very best of luck.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww that's lovely Ickle!! :flower: You've a good 'un there :D

Jod - First of all :hugs: it is an old thread but it is an ongoing one with lots of support :flower: I found out I had an MMC at my 12 week scan, I just had the tablets to help put me into labour but I was advised to wait until my first AF before TTC again mainly due to dating reasons. We started TTC straight away and I used OPKs to try and track my cycle. As it happens it took nearly 60 days for my first AF to show up ... so I'm so glad I didn't wait! As Mrs M says if you don't get pregnant after your first first cycle try and track your cycles to see how they are. My cycles were so messed up since the MMC, the cycle in which I concieved was also messed up as I had an 18 day AF/spotting and it wasn't until CD36 that I ovulated and CD47 when I got my :bfp: I have everything crossed that you fall again real quickly :flower: x


----------



## daisyr21

Hi, there, 

I am also new to this thread and I hope that is ok that I'm here. Tomorrow will be three weeks since we lost our little bean at almost 10 weeks. I had a natural miscarriage and I didn't really start bleeding till the day I passed the baby. I did have brown spotting for 5 days before it actually happened. The bleeding only lasted a week, which is exactly how long my AF lasts. I decided to count the day I passed the baby as cd 1 and see how it goes from there. DH and I know that we want to have another baby, it will be our third, I got told to have protected sex for the next 4 weeks and then wait two months to start trying again. We decided to enjoy our sex life you know? I told DH I didn't wan to be worrying about having to be careful or we forgot to use protection. I just want to be, you know? and now overthink everything. We know that if we get pregnant again we will be really greatful and in my case a little weary. I am scared that I will miscarry again but I'm assuming its normal to feel this way. For now I'm trying to take it day by day. Trying to be greatful for my kiddos and the fact that after I went through something so hard, I am healthy and loved. Congrats to all who are pregnant once again!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies, will try and catch up with everyone later so hope i dont sound rude just jumping in with a question!

As you know been getting negative OPK's, yesterday i had what felt like Ovulation pains, i tested in afternoon and negative, tested last night about 9pm (testing a couple of times cos i do feel like im right on it) and it was my darkest line yet but not quite positive.

This morning tested at 10am and it looks positive to me, was chuffed. Tested again at 2pm and negative. Any ideas? Do you think that was my surge? When i used OPKs with my 3 year old i had a positive 3 days in a row. I know they say its better to test in afternoon so im very confused xxx


----------



## Emum

Did you pee between your test at 10 and your test at 2? If you did, that would account for the 2pm one being negative as you need concentrated pee which has been held for at least 3 hours for a good result.

Otherwise, yes it sounds like you might have had your surge. No harm though in keeping testing for a few days, so long as you also BD tonight and tomorrow in case this was the surge, to double check that the real surge isn't a few days away.

I was a bit taken aback by the comments earlier about this being an "old thread", as they really brought home to me how long I have been trying with no BFP. I didn't even start the thread (which is only 9 months old) immediately after my loss :(


----------



## LoraLoo

No I dont think i do though may have been a bit diluted as we went out for lunch and had a pint of lemonade with it. I'll test again a bit later on to check!!

Emum its so hard when you want something so badly and have no control over it. It took us 9 months with Amy. I know thats not a massive length of time to some people but we'd just lost Eve, seeing people joining after me, and then leaving with their BFPs after only weeks was really hard. I was happy for them but i just wanted it too. Big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## jodspods

Thanks for the comments ladies!

Sorry I didn't mean to offend saying it was an old thread just 10000 posts seemed a lot to go through to get some answers and hoped noone minded me asking a question that was probably asked before!

I think we're not going to "try" at the mo just take it easy and see if AF shows in the next 4-6 wks.

I was told to expect AF in 4-6 wks and that they recommend waiting for AF due to dating. I just feel like something is missing at the mo and want to fill that void again so badly! I understand the risks but hope that next time will be ok as ill not have been poked and prodded at with an HSG!!

Babydust to all!!

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

I know what you mean Emum. We're the only 2 left who moved over from the old thread who are still waiting. I occasionally look at the first page of the old thread and I'm the only one there still trying. 

Welcome to the new ladies. So sorry for both of your losses. Seems like you've gotten good advice from the other ladies.


----------



## LoraLoo

+ OPK again :happydance: maybe wee was just diluted earlier?!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Emum, I'm sorry. I know that feeling as this thread was started after my 2nd m/c and well past 2 years of TTC. :( Keep your chin up lady. You are working so hard for what will be worth it in the end. I know you'll get there.

My advice for the newbies is don't bother waiting. And if you do get a BFP, give yourself a couple weeks before you go get your dating scan. Nothing freaks you out more than a doctor saying "Well we can't see anything on the scan, I don't think this is a viable pregnancy" and it turns out that you were only 4 weeks along because your cycle is off. I would wait until you think you are 8 weeks before going in for the scan otherwise it will just scare you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news Lora! Get to BDing! 

Welcome to the new ladies and I'm so sorry for your losses. X


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> It was a lovely bunch of flowers Kelly :) No reason for them or anything either :)

thats sooo nice your oh sounds amazing xx :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies. OPKs are still confusing me, ive posted a pic here but im afriad its not very clear, what are your opinions? 1, 3 and the last 2 look + to me. The first was taken yest morn and the last was taken 3pm today (i know- ive done alot :haha:) all the inbetween ones are negative :shrug: xx
 



Attached Files:







test edit.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think the first and last look the most positive hun but I know I could never show the true positive with a camera only in person iykwim but its all looking good!! Have you been BDing?? X


----------



## LoraLoo

yeah 1 and the last 2 are most similar. Number 3 both lines are quite light but similar in colour its so hard to tell?! But surely somethings going on as prior to yesterday the lines were very feint. I had EWCM on Wed and Thurs though not much, and niggling pains which i presumed was Ov pains yesterday. 

BD Wed, Thurs, missed Fri and Sat as i was drunk, then hungover lol, and BD last night, will be BD tonight whether he likes it or not :smug: but dont want to wear him out if im not Ovulating or by the time I am, he will be fed up of me, lol! :haha:

Thanks for the opinion :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like you've covered your bases well :lol: hun! I have everything crossed for you!! X


----------



## ayclobes

Lora - the 1st one and the last 2 are positive to me! gahhh! i wish i had my + opks from may! but i tried the digi ones and they said negative when i know i was o'ing b/c i was being monitored via u/s because i was on the follistim shots!


----------



## Emum

I can't read those OPKs, and always use the digi ones, so I would pay no attention to what I say, but I think the last two are the positive ones, so you are most likely to ovulate tomorrow or even the day after. If you think he may run out of steam, you may want to keep your powder dry tonight, as if you did ovulate today, you have a good chance of having live swimmers from last night around, whereas if you BD tonight and he collapses in a heap, but you don't actually ovulate until Wednesday, you have less chance of having any live boys in the barracks :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: that's a really cute thought

Mighty mum: love the spoiler in your signature ;-) 

Mmm: nice pic too!

Emum: lots of hugs your way. You'll get there.

Loraloo: I always get + opk for 3 days, it's + between 10 am and 2pm and the goes back to neg after that. As long as you get one +, then positive it is. Don't worry if the others are negative. 

Afm: opks getting darker, but quite there yet. Forgot to temp this morning.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*not quite there yet


----------



## fayewest

I know how you feel Ickle and Emum ... although I dip in and out depending on how well/or not I am coping, it makes me realise how longs its been ... this time last year I was pregnant and so desperately excited, now I am facing IVF and am terrified that its not going to work ;0(


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks everyone I got my strongest OPK yet, this morning. I actually emailed the seller of the OPKs and they asked me to forward a photo which i did and they told me to take the photos as my surge, judging by todays test he was right :thumbup: BD last night but DH just feels pressurised, he hates 'trying' but I cant seem to get it through to his thick head im happy to leave him alone for the whole month so long as i get my few days when Im ovulating :haha: Think he feels slightly used, oops x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My hubby was the same, complained that I only bothered when I was ovulating :blush: in the end we decided to just NTNP as we had been trying or 4 months with nothing, so we just had sex for fun, I done an OPK one day just totally on the off chance and it came up positive straight away so I made sure we DTD that day and the next also and then I got my :bfp: 

People kept saying to me to take it easy, relax and just enjoy, not try and it would work and it did :) X


----------



## ickle pand

My DH has made a few comments about me only initiating because I want his sperm, so I try to make sure I initiate randomly all month long, which has helped a lot. It's really hard though - you'd think we were asking them to do something painful or unpleasant wouldn't you?


----------



## LoraLoo

MissMummyMoo said:


> My hubby was the same, complained that I only bothered when I was ovulating :blush: in the end we decided to just NTNP as we had been trying or 4 months with nothing, so we just had sex for fun, I done an OPK one day just totally on the off chance and it came up positive straight away so I made sure we DTD that day and the next also and then I got my :bfp:
> 
> People kept saying to me to take it easy, relax and just enjoy, not try and it would work and it did :) X

Sex for fun?! Whats that then? :rofl: Funny cos thats what happened with Amy, I'd given up doing OPKs as I was on CD 100+ :shock: but my friend sent me some, I did one and it was +, we DTD and i fell pregnant on that cycle :thumbup: xx


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> My DH has made a few comments about me only initiating because I want his sperm, so I try to make sure I initiate randomly all month long, which has helped a lot. It's really hard though - you'd think we were asking them to do something painful or unpleasant wouldn't you?

I know! I must say i dont initiate it very often, i dont have to cos he tries it every couple of days! But not now he knows I want it. Im trying not to take it to hear but its hard! x


----------



## ickle pand

I know what you mean. It makes you feel like they don't want to TTC, or they don't want you. TTC is so hard!


----------



## LoraLoo

Last night didnt go well :nope: DH refused to BD. He said he felt used and he has feelings too :wacko: I'm sorry but I'm not getting his point. We've been together 13 years its not like we don't have sex ffs? I mean I sleep with him when I'm pregnant so how am I using hjim? How does he think a baby is going to get in there? TBH I dont think his heart is in it. Ended in a big argument which was probably the worst thing I could have done. I just feel its cruel to with-hold sex when he knew that was my most fertile day. One more night, thats all he had to do it. Ffs Ive had sex with him plenty of times when I wasn't particularly in the mood :growlmad:

Some of the things he said were really hurtful, like I was trying to replace Alfie and that I wasn't putting my family first and was just thinking of myself :nope: I could excuse it, if Alfie were our first loss, but he should know better than anyone that you cant replace babies. We didnt have Amy to replace Eve!. The 9 months we TTC her were so stressful because my cycles were messed up and i wasnt ovulating, he seem how depressed i got not being able to concieve, and how, when i did fall pregnant, it gave me something to look forward to and focus on. I know TTC is stressful and i understand he feels pressurised, which is exactly the reason i wanted to give it our best shot this month, because next month will just be the same, and the month after that. I'm sorry I'm going on but some of the other things he said i wont even repeat.

So we BD Sunday night and Monday night.

I got a true + OPK Monday night and Tuesday day time, by Tuesday night time (yest) It was back to negative as it is today. I think I actually Ovulated last night as had tummy and back ache. Am I out or do you still think theres a small chance?


----------



## ickle pand

You're definitely still in. Sperm can live for up to 5 days inside you, whereas the egg only lives for 12 hours so it's actually better to have them there waiting for the egg rather than waiting for ovulation to DTD. FF has an intercourse timer thing and it counts O-3, O-2, O-1, O and O+1. It gives you either a low, good or high rating. I've had "goods" for cycles were we BD'd on the the following days
O-1 and O+1
O-2 and O-1
O-1 and O
O-1
O-2, O-1 and O+1
O-2 and O+1 (This was my pregnancy cycle)

I hope that all makes sense and helps put your mind at ease.

ETA - my FS recommend DTD every 2 days during the fertile time rather than every day because sperm need a certain length of time to mature.


----------



## ickle pand

Copied from my journal because I'm lazy :)

I do feel great with the weight loss. I'm a little sad that I have to stop the diet before I get to my goal weight, but I want a baby more than I want to be that weight.

I need to have another wardrobe clear out, the dress I'm wearing to work today is very baggy. I think I need another shopping trip after work this week. 

Since our plans got cancelled last weekend and the DH went away, we're going to Edinburgh zoo on Saturday to see the panda's. I'm so excited! I love pandas! That's where my username comes from. I used to get called Amanda Panda and then it got shortened over the years We're going to Ikea too to get some bits and pieces for the house. DH hates it with a passion but nevermind.

I'm staring at my chart willing it to show ovulation, so that I know when to expect AF and then can start to work out when I'll be starting clomid, when my scan will be and when we'll have to start DTD, so I can make sure DH isn't away. He's away from the 12th to the 16th of November so I'm hoping that it works out and we don't have to miss a cycle.


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks Ickle Pand that makes perfect sense, fingers X'd Im still in. DH got rained off work today, came home about 11am. He was sorry. I said he could make it up to me :blush::thumbup:

A shopping trip sounds good! Its always nice to go shopping because your clothes are too baggy rather than if they are too tight! Unless of course its for Maternity gear :thumbup:

Hope your chart shows Ovulation soon hun, Ive never done the charts before but might consider it for next month- are they easy to do? xx


----------



## ickle pand

Well the actual temping part of it is, although you need to make sure you take your temp at the same time everyday so my alarm goes off at 6am 7 days a week, and it has to be as soon as you wake up, before you move or anything and it has to be after at least 3 hours of continuous sleep. It doesn't suit everyone - if you work shifts or are up and down lots of nights with other LOs then it doesn't really work. 

Other than that, all you need to do is put in the info into FF and it does the rest. I have the app on my phone so I can put my temp in while I'm waiting for my monitor to finish reading the stick and then I feed in that info too. 

If you decide you want to do it, let us know and we'll help you through it :)


----------



## ickle pand

I've just had an odd moment like Emum did the other day. Someone's joined the LTTTC thread I'm on and has been trying since we had our loss. In my head it was "only last year" but I suppose it has been 18 months now.


----------



## fayewest

;0( Sorry ickle, those moments are horrible xx


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> I've just had an odd moment like Emum did the other day. Someone's joined the LTTTC thread I'm on and has been trying since we had our loss. In my head it was "only last year" but I suppose it has been 18 months now.

:hugs: hun, I can't imagine how hard it is to TTC for so long, must be heartbreaking, I'm sorry xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry Icke :( :hugs: It must be so hard x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## ayclobes

LoraLoo said:


> Last night didnt go well :nope: DH refused to BD. He said he felt used and he has feelings too :wacko: I'm sorry but I'm not getting his point. We've been together 13 years its not like we don't have sex ffs? I mean I sleep with him when I'm pregnant so how am I using hjim? How does he think a baby is going to get in there? TBH I dont think his heart is in it. Ended in a big argument which was probably the worst thing I could have done. I just feel its cruel to with-hold sex when he knew that was my most fertile day. One more night, thats all he had to do it. Ffs Ive had sex with him plenty of times when I wasn't particularly in the mood :growlmad:
> 
> Some of the things he said were really hurtful, like I was trying to replace Alfie and that I wasn't putting my family first and was just thinking of myself :nope: I could excuse it, if Alfie were our first loss, but he should know better than anyone that you cant replace babies. We didnt have Amy to replace Eve!. The 9 months we TTC her were so stressful because my cycles were messed up and i wasnt ovulating, he seem how depressed i got not being able to concieve, and how, when i did fall pregnant, it gave me something to look forward to and focus on. I know TTC is stressful and i understand he feels pressurised, which is exactly the reason i wanted to give it our best shot this month, because next month will just be the same, and the month after that. I'm sorry I'm going on but some of the other things he said i wont even repeat.
> 
> So we BD Sunday night and Monday night.
> 
> I got a true + OPK Monday night and Tuesday day time, by Tuesday night time (yest) It was back to negative as it is today. I think I actually Ovulated last night as had tummy and back ache. Am I out or do you still think theres a small chance?



My dh was like this too..after we lost hudson (i was convinced baby was a boy..but wasnt far enough for them to be able to tell). We ttc'd lil man starting january, but didnt fall pregnant until end of may. I didn't tell dh when i was fertile, or any of that stuff. I was on those injectibles--that helped but he always felt "pressured" so i stopped telling him when i was about to ovulate, fertile ect..have you tried that?


----------



## LoraLoo

ayclobes said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Last night didnt go well :nope: DH refused to BD. He said he felt used and he has feelings too :wacko: I'm sorry but I'm not getting his point. We've been together 13 years its not like we don't have sex ffs? I mean I sleep with him when I'm pregnant so how am I using hjim? How does he think a baby is going to get in there? TBH I dont think his heart is in it. Ended in a big argument which was probably the worst thing I could have done. I just feel its cruel to with-hold sex when he knew that was my most fertile day. One more night, thats all he had to do it. Ffs Ive had sex with him plenty of times when I wasn't particularly in the mood :growlmad:
> 
> Some of the things he said were really hurtful, like I was trying to replace Alfie and that I wasn't putting my family first and was just thinking of myself :nope: I could excuse it, if Alfie were our first loss, but he should know better than anyone that you cant replace babies. We didnt have Amy to replace Eve!. The 9 months we TTC her were so stressful because my cycles were messed up and i wasnt ovulating, he seem how depressed i got not being able to concieve, and how, when i did fall pregnant, it gave me something to look forward to and focus on. I know TTC is stressful and i understand he feels pressurised, which is exactly the reason i wanted to give it our best shot this month, because next month will just be the same, and the month after that. I'm sorry I'm going on but some of the other things he said i wont even repeat.
> 
> So we BD Sunday night and Monday night.
> 
> I got a true + OPK Monday night and Tuesday day time, by Tuesday night time (yest) It was back to negative as it is today. I think I actually Ovulated last night as had tummy and back ache. Am I out or do you still think theres a small chance?
> 
> 
> 
> My dh was like this too..after we lost hudson (i was convinced baby was a boy..but wasnt far enough for them to be able to tell). We ttc'd lil man starting january, but didnt fall pregnant until end of may. I didn't tell dh when i was fertile, or any of that stuff. I was on those injectibles--that helped but he always felt "pressured" so i stopped telling him when i was about to ovulate, fertile ect..have you tried that?Click to expand...

I'm going to try this next month, just means i will have to initiate sex during the month when im not fertile too so he doesnt twig on. Damn, lol xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Just got back Dr's, was in there an hour and 20 mins! But the Doctor was, in a word, bloody fantastic. First we went through the response to my complaint and we went through it bit by bit, hes taken a copy of my logged phone calls and said its unacceptable i couldnt get an appt, he also can not understand why the m/w didnt return my calls He said something needs to be put in place to stop this happening. He said when they read my complaint it, the bit i wrote about delivering him, the room fell silent, he said it was very well written and moving. He said i should consider going back to the councilling as he also feels i have things not finished about Eve. He said i need to start putting myself first and stop worrying so much about the kids. We then got on to the results. Everything with me- normal, no infection, my blood clotting is fine, wasnt anaemic, and so on. He went through scan report which says fetal hydrops (fluid around baby) he said this CAN happen after baby has died as fluid accumulates, but it can also be a sign of abnormalities etc, he said he cant look me in the face and say either way but if he had to he would just say babys cells stopped dividing as they should for what ever reason, we wont ever know. He said im at no more risk as the next person, if we have another, he said he admires how robust i am :blush: and how i am thinking of other ladies and wanting to prevent this happening to others. So, he wants me to help put something in place for all scenarios- so that if a woman phones up and cant get an appt theres something put in place so that she can see someone- either gp or m/w after surgery, or a drop in clinic (hes looking in to this) whether its an emergency or routine but so she sees SOMEBODY or even a telephone appt . He is also going to lookn into the surgery notifying h/v etc when a lady loses a baby because he said by looks of it we cant reply on the hospital to do that. He also said he is sorry nobody contacted me afterwards, especially considering my history, he said a phonecall isnt too much to ask and should have been done and again he is going to bring this up. So he is wanting to work with me on this new system and to give the receptionists some training and i have to go back again next fri to do some more work on it. Least hopefully nobody else will have to go through this crap. He asked if i wanted a meeting with the midwife and i said no i couldnt do it right now (would deck her) and he said he understood. He said she prob mistook my own hb for babys as i was so worked up, but even so i could tell it wasnt babys ......xxx


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a really positive appointment Loraloo. Sorry I don't know the circumstances you were talking about but it sounds like you were really let down when you needed help the most. I hope seeing something positive come from your experience helps to give you some closure.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> That sounds like a really positive appointment Loraloo. Sorry I don't know the circumstances you were talking about but it sounds like you were really let down when you needed help the most. I hope seeing something positive come from your experience helps to give you some closure.

thanks hun, just copied from my journal should have explained better- tried for 10 days to get an appt with my m/w, explained to dr receptionist id lost one baby, was high risk etc, phoned clinic, left messages on mw mobile :nope: nobody got back to me. Thats the short version anyway, of course when i did get to see her, he was already gone. Of course it PROBABLY wouldnt have made a difference but i shouldnt have had to wait 10 days, nor should any other woman- in other women it COULD make a difference. So yeah i feel its helped and was obviously nice to hear the dr say theres nothing to indicate it would happen again! xx


----------



## ickle pand

That is terrible! I can't believe they did that to you. Someone should be disciplined for that. 

I'm really glad to hear that there's no indication it'll happen again. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Please your app went well Lora. It's so comforting to meet caring people who are willing to do something to change things, to change the system. It's also great thst you get to he involved in it in such a positive and pro-active way. 
Wish you the best hun.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Pleased your appointment went well Lora.

How's everyone else? It's very quiet in here lately :hugs: hope everyone's ok x


----------



## LoraLoo

Fed up. 4/5 dpo and spotting again, think Im out this month. How are you and bumP? :flower: xx


----------



## horseypants

I'm still crampy four days left of the witch


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Lora I hate AFs after a MC. Mine were awful, my first was 60 days, second 24 days, third 43 days then the cycle I got my :bfp: was 47 days. If you are 5 DPO it could possibly be an implantation bleed although it is slightly early :hugs: the best thing I found was to relax I tried the OPKs/temping etc and the cycle I got my :bfp: was the cycle I didn't temp etc although I did so an OPK on the off chance which was positive :lol: the best advice I can give is relax and don't think it stress about it. Trust me I know it's hard it took me 4/5 months to be able to do it but it was the best thing I ever did! 

:hugs: horsey hope AF isn't too bad for you this time and you get your :bfp: this cycle. 

I'm fine just plodding along got my 12 week scan 2nd November although ill be nearly 14 weeks :lol: debating whether to try and get an earlier one as hubby is working away the week before so I'd have to take a friend. Really tired and feeling sick again. Got a ladies day with my bestie today. Can't wait! X


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone. 

Think I'm getting close to possible ovulation because the LH line on my CBFM stick is getting darker. Just need the other one to get lighter. I don't know if its because I've stopped most of my supplements or what but DH and I have been DTD like bunnies lol! I'm not analysing it too much though, just enjoying it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's a great way to go ickle :) enjoy hun and I really hope you get your :bfp: this cycle xxx


----------



## merristems

you go for it Ickle ;) hope the relaxed approach works wonders xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ok this is odd, I've just noticed I'm spotting. No idea why. We haven't DTD today so it can't be that and I've had a really quiet day because I'm wiped out after yesterday. Any ideas?


----------



## Emum

Spotting mid cycle is really common ickle. Its supposed to be a good fertility sign in fact, and often happens just before or at the point of ovulation. Usually due to high oestrogen levels or the follicle having a whinge as it bursts.

I've started spotting at random points in my cycle and found this website quite helpful in interpreting why this might be

https://beyondfertility.com/reasons-for-spotting/


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that Emum. I'll have a read of that link. I was a bit worried that something was wrong.


----------



## ginny83

Ickle, I had spotting around O time during both cycles that I got my BFPs... although I O not that long after AF finishes, so there's always a possibility it could have been left over AF. 

Before ttc, I never noticed that it happened to me, but it could be just because I wasn't really paying attention!


----------



## ickle pand

How much did you spot Ginny? I had some blood on the pad last night and it was a bit heavier this morning but that could just be because I'd just stood up. DH is very squeamish so I hope I can persuade him to still DTD. He said he's worried about hurting me, but I told him I would say so if he did. If the flow hasn't eased off by lunchtime, I'm going to give the fertility clinic a call and ask their advice since I'm supposed to start clomid on CD2. I've got mild cramping just now but nothing too bad.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just looking at my chart ickle and I was the same. I had spotting on the Friday and Saturday the had a positive OPK on the Monday by scan dates I ovulated on the Tuesday. Fingers crossed its not much heavier today :hugs: x


----------



## ginny83

The first cycle I noticed it, it was very light - like only once when I wiped. This last cycle it was like a day of spotting - but still wouldn't have described it as flow if you know what I mean


----------



## ginny83

Looking at my chart I got 2 positive OPKs the two days after the spotting and then on the third day after I O'd according to FF...

it's possible though that I O'd the day after the spotting as baby is measuring a few days ahead and I got my BFP quite early at 9DPO


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks. I'll just have to keep an eye on it and see what happens.


----------



## LoraLoo

Well the spotting has turned into what seems to be AF? :shrug: Which meant it started 4/5 dpo- is that possible?! Also, I did an OPK yesterday and today out of curiosity and it is almost positive- again, is this possible during AF?

If its AF that means this cycle was 29 days which is VERY unusual for me as i normally have long cycles, if its bleeding from the m/c then I wonder why it stopped for over a week and then started again. Its deffo not IB as far too heavy and I wouldnt be getting almost +OPKs. Honestly, I have no idea where I am, Im not sure whether to say Im on CD 3 or what?

Any ideas/opinions? xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No idea Lora but just wanted to send some big :hugs: your way, I know how awful it is not knowing what's going on with your body x


----------



## LoraLoo

MissMummyMoo said:


> No idea Lora but just wanted to send some big :hugs: your way, I know how awful it is not knowing what's going on with your body x

Thanks, its driving me mad, i keep trying to put it at the back of my mind but its so hard. Think Im going to try the clear blue OPK's this month x


----------



## merristems

All i Know is that my mc did stop and start for a month and then I had a really short first cycle after mc ended it was 18days afterwards and I did get opk+ during it. Bodies are crazy and hormones take an age to settle after mc I would imagine it is af but couldnt tell you for certain lol!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. How is everyone? Is anyone waiting to test? It's been a while since we've had a BFP, we must be due another one soon. 

AFM - I'm still spotting. I managed to persuade DH to DTD last night even though he can be squeamish. No peaks on the monitor yet but I did have a big temp drop this morning. I'm going to call the fertility clinic and just get some reasurance that this is ok and that I shouldn't be starting clomid yet. Haven't managed to get through to them yet though.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies. How is everyone? Is anyone waiting to test?

Me. I am CD25 today with AF due on Friday. So far I have been good and haven't caved or symptom spotted much. Though I did burst into tears this morning over something really very trivial, which is very unlike me, so I would be lying if I said the idea hadn't crossed my mind at all. :)

I only have one test left in my supplies which is a CB digi so I am not going to waste it by using it before AF is due.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Emum! I've got heaps of IC's if you want me to post some to you :)

I spoke to one of the nurses at the clinic and she said that I don't count spotting - no clomid until I get a full proper period so I feel a bit better. I'm still spotting and cramping. Hoping it stops soon because it's a pain in the ass! I wonder if the blood is a help or a hinderance to the spermies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Emum. As usual I have been stalking.


----------



## mohini12

Emum-hope you get bfp very soon.
Ickle-i had spoting in mid cycle once 2year before.i gynae told me its because of my hormone.firstly your cycle should be of one month.bleeding in mid cycle is common for you ickle?what cd you are now?
Hi everyone else!


----------



## ickle pand

No this is the first time that I've noticed it, especially spotting for as long as this mohini. I'm on CD17 and I usually have long cycles so its more likely to be ovulation than anything.


----------



## mohini12

I know that your cycle is useally long. Sometime cycle may distrub with clomid too.as i being using clomid from many cycles my period become shorter . you are on clomid too?hope everything is ok with you.and its implantation spoting.goodluck


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not on clomid yet, I'm starting it next cycle though, so I was worried that this was an early AF and I'd miss the time to take the clomid.


----------



## ginny83

Are they monitoring you Ickle to confirm you O this month? I wonder if you're levels will show up anything different with the spotting. 

Emum - hope you get to use that digi! x

Loraloo - I think miscarriages can do some crazy stuff to our cycles! My AF after my D&C was only a little bit late but I spotting almost the entire month and never got a positive OPK, even though I had a temp rise - so who knows!


----------



## ginny83

How are you feeling about taking clomid Ickle? Are you nervous or excited? or both lol


----------



## ickle pand

No monitoring this cycle so I won't know if do ovulate or not :( I'm quite excited about the clomid now. I just want to get started with it. I'm nervous about the side effects though. Especially the mood swings. It's not that I haven't had them before, it's just that in the past I'd have comfort eaten my way through them and now I'm going to have to find another way to cope. I'm definitely keeping up the counselling for now. Tomorrow I add in another normal meal and reduce to 2 food packs. Excited about that!

I forgot to temp this morning - not that it matters much because I was up about 5 for a wee anyway. Still spotting and still only getting highs on the CBFM. The next 3 days are my forecasted ov days according to FF so I might BD all 3 just in case.


----------



## ginny83

Well I guess this month is a win/win for you - the best result would be getting a BFP and then not having to bother with clomid, but if AF shows up at least you get to try something new that should increase your chances of getting that BFP!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah exactly. I hope the spotting is a good sign for ovulation. 

How are you doing? I can't believe you're 15 weeks already!


----------



## ginny83

I'm good :) I got on a real high after my 12 week scan and then for some reason the past few days I've felt a bit wobblish. I think I've been anxious about my hospital appointment which was today as I never made it to it last time. Last night I also had a horrible dream that the baby died, so I was extra grateful today when they scanned me for a couple of minutes just to see how baby was. 

I'm so, so thankful that I got pregnant again and all things are looking like I'll get my rainbow baby, but I so hate that the miscarriage has taken a tiny bit of the joy and excitement from my pregnancy too.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I am spotting mid cycle too since MC, and clomid this month has been a breeze for me so far, 100mg!

My dr never did my referral, so raging and about to complain! 

I got prednisolone yesterday trying to read on best day to start it incase it interferes with my cycle! urgh. Going to read back a bit


----------



## ickle pand

How long does it last for you Dani? It's been going on since Sunday for me. So bored of it!


----------



## Dani Rose

I have been stopping AF then spotting a few days, break a few days, spot a few days then the couple before AF, so 2-3 days at a time each session, totally p*ssing me off now!


----------



## ickle pand

I know how you feel. Periods are crap enough without them dragging on needlessly. Luckily though it looks like my spotting is tailing off now. I hope I've not spoken too soon!


----------



## LittleMissx

So I missed my period on the 2nd of september, on the 11th I found out I was pregnant and on the 13th I began to bleed. When I tested again it said negative and I was told it was a chemical pregnancy. I have been trying ever since the bleeding stopped which took around 9 days. Will I have ovulated whilst bleeding (not having sex!) or would I have ovulated after this time and do I count from then to work out my next period.

If I do then I am due tomorrow, small cramps, feeling dizzy and sick. Cant stop eating and so so tired with sore boobs which I have had for 2 weeks.

Can someone tell me if they have had a chemical and got pregnant the next cycle? I am frantically researching this and joining this forum seems to be my last hope. :baby:


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi littlemissx, I don't post very often here anymore but I'm always keeping up to date with everyone, it's such a supportive group here, but saw your post and thought I'd reply as I went through the same thing last nov, so sorry for your loss, I ovulated as normal the cycle after and was so sure I was pg again as I had all the same symptoms but worse, unfortunately af came right on time, I think no matter how early any m/c is it can still have some affect on your cycles everybody is different, some ladies on here have went on to fall pg straightaway while it has taken others longer, do you temp or use opks?, hope you get your bfp very soon, there's some very knowledgeable people on this thread I'm sure they can probably help you out more than I have, gl and lots of :dust: to you 

Hi everyone hope your all doing well sending lots of :dust: your way :flower:


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle what worries me is regardless of the length of the bleeding that it might still impact on implant? I have read spotting can mean a hormonal imbalance and that is freaking me out, although i agree its probably what I have. Hurry up FS appointment!


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss LittleMiss. You won't have ovulated while you were still bleeding, so don't worry about having missed your shot this time. You might not ovulate at all this cycle though, just to warn you. Your cycle could be shorter or longer as well so don't panic if you're "late" and getting BFN's or if AF starts earlier than expected. Do you do anything to track ovulation like temping or OPK's?

The only way to know if you're pregnant again is to test. Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

I hadn't thought about it affecting implantation Dani. That is something to be concerned about. I'll ask the nurses at the fertility clinic when I phone them next cycle to book my scan.


----------



## Hope39

Hi all

Sorry to jump in when I don't post that much, I am always stalking though

Dani I know quite a few people that have taken prednisolone for nk cells, Dr Shehata prescribes it from ovulation and Prof Q from BFP. Have you got to take it all the time continuously?

Ickle - so good to read your taking clomid next cycle, I'm always routing for you.

To update on me, I got a BFP in sept and had a 7w scan on Monday, there was a heartbeat and measured 6w5d, this is the furthest I have ever got :)

Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hope that is great news, congrats!!

Yeh I will be on it daily, it is to control the RA which left untreated can cause m/c and ttc issues, I used it prior to conceiving my son and throughout the pg with no issues. 

I will kup x


----------



## ickle pand

That's fantastic news hope! So happy for you :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats hope that's brilliant news :flower: x


----------



## merristems

Hope congratulations great news :)


----------



## ickle pand

How's everyone doing today?

I'm good. Spotting has stopped and we managed to DTD last night despite DH being ill with the man flu. No confirmation of ov yet though. 

I lost 3 lbs this week and I'm now down to 2 food packs and I'm adding in small snacks a day. I can have fruit again! It's very exciting lol!


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-Hope you cought eggy this cycle and it was just ov spotting for you.and well done for weight loss.
Hope-congratulation dear.
Hi everyone else!


----------



## merristems

Good work on the weight loss again Ickle, and yeah for fruit must be amazing to eat it again a taste sensation :)
Afm Started spotting last night so i guess im out again feel ok this time about it dh and I are going to get tests if nothing happened by feb. still hoping i may get knocked up before that though! lol x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great weight loss again Ickle! Well done! Mmmm fruit :D I got some apples with a strawberry coulis from Morrisons yesterday and they were lovely! :D X


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that sounds lovely! I've got some apples at home for later. I've to just have one type of fruit a day so I can see if I have an intolerance to any of them.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Welcome to our newbies. Sorry for you losses. 

Hope: great news! 

Ickle yeah! Well done to you! Enjoy your fruits! 

Sorry I haven't been much active on here lately. After I had the fly, it was dh turn (and both boys before me) and now ds1 has got it again. 
Ttc wise: nothing much to report :( cd38 and no eggie in sight. It's my worst cycle since my mc. I guess the 3 months when you are supposed to be more fertile is over :( 
So, I decided that if I'm not meant to get pg atm, I should exercise and try and lose some weight. And... I lost 3 kgs in 10 days. Going to get weighed again on the 18th at the hospital and I'll see how much I'vw lost since July. Hope it's going to be encouraging. Well... Dh likes the first results so far!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*flu (not the fly lol)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Don't loose hope yet Ummi, on my :bfp: cycle I didn't ovulate until CD36! I was also out of the '3 month fertile period'. It was the beginning of that cycle that I decided I couldn't put my life on hold anymore so I booked our holiday for next year for 6th May ... lo and behold I got my :bfp: and an EDD of 6th May 2013 :rofl: Please please please try and keep positive :hugs: easier said than done I know x


----------



## horseypants

that stuff about being more fertile in the three months after does not apply to me. it's taken me at least five months after to even have a cycle that resembles anything one would want to try counting and when you least expect it, you will see your bfp. <3


----------



## ayclobes

Ummi - that '3 mo' thing you referred to after your mc ... i think its supposed to be 6 mo b/c after my d&c in november, i found out i was pregnant almost 6months from that ... i got my bfp in june.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

ayclobes said:


> Ummi - that '3 mo' thing you referred to after your mc ... i think its supposed to be 6 mo b/c after my d&c in november, i found out i was pregnant almost 6months from that ... i got my bfp in june.

Me too! The day before it would have been 6 months is when I got my :bfp: x


----------



## MightyMom

Me too. Magical 6th cycle.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx to all of you. I hope it's going to be the same for me too...


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies :flower: Well i THINK im on CD7 so not much to report. Im assuming the bleeding was AF even though im constantly getting + OPK's :dohh: I guess it is just taking a little time for my body to get back to normal.

I was back at GP's today re: my complaint and we were discussing ttc again and he has me as soon as i fall pregnant (if) i am to make an appt to see him personally. He said i can then use him as a port of call if i am unhappy with anything and he can push for the care for me :thumbup: so feeling very reassured and absolutely terrified all rolled in one. 

Hoping everyone else is doing ok and getting lots of Bd-ing in :winkwink: xx


----------



## ickle pand

That's really great of your GP. I bet that's a big comfort to know that you'll have someone in your corner next time. Hopefully you won't need him though, if you know what I mean.

I wonder if your bleeding is ovulation spotting like I've had. I always thought it was a few spots on one day but it's been going on for nearly a week now for me. The only reason I know it's not a period is because it's not heavy enough.


----------



## ickle pand

FF has suddenly given me crosshairs and put me at 10DPO this morning. I'd say 2-4 DPO is more likely looking at my chart and knowing my history. What does everyone else think?


----------



## pichi

That is a weird one :S have you taken a test just in case?


----------



## ickle pand

No I haven't. I might do one when I next go to the loo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Any news from Emum?


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Any news from Emum?

No haven't tested yet. AF was due on Friday and I've had a very small amount of spotting but nothing else. DH goes to India again tomorrow and I don't plan to test until after he has gone assuming AF doesn't get me first. He was due to fly out to India the day my miscarriage started last time so he would only worry while he was away if it was a BFP and I couldn't know and not tell him if he was home at the time.


----------



## LoraLoo

Emum said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Any news from Emum?
> 
> No haven't tested yet. AF was due on Friday and I've had a very small amount of spotting but nothing else. DH goes to India again tomorrow and I don't plan to test until after he has gone assuming AF doesn't get me first. He was due to fly out to India the day my miscarriage started last time so he would only worry while he was away if it was a BFP and I couldn't know and not tell him if he was home at the time.Click to expand...

Good luck hun, crossing everything for you! Can totally understand you not wanting to test yet :hugs: xx


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed for you as always Emum.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum: all my thoughts are with u. Hope this is it! 

Ickle: you may well be @ 11 dpo and that could be IB. Any news on your test? You may not have to try the Clomid after all!

Afm: a bit more hopeful today. Just had temp rise, if it's confirmed in the next few days, then it means I O'ed yesterday on cd 40. I hope it's O, cause this cycle is dragging on...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed this is it for you ummi :flower:

When are you going to text ickle? X


----------



## ickle pand

I definitely didn't O on CD11, if I ov it's always later. FF has moved me to being 3DPO which is much more like it for me. No plans to test at all at the moment. 

I've just been working out dates for next cycle. I should be getting my CD12 scan on Monday 5th of November. DH is away the weekend before that which is perfect because we need to abstain anyway for 48 hours before the scan and then he's home that whole week when we need to DTD :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Test not text stupid phone :lol:

You might not make it to the next cycle PMA! X


----------



## ickle pand

That's true but I'm not counting on it. I'm not being negative, I'm just looking ahead to next cycle and if anything happens I'll be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-goodluck for testing.how are you?
Emum-fingers crosed for you too.
Mrs migg-happy 29 weeks.
Hi everyone else.


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-goodluck for testing.how are you?
Emum-fingers crosed for you too.
Mrs migg-happy 29 weeks.
Hi everyone else.


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies, I have some very bad news. I found out yesterday that my baby's heart has stopped beating. I am beyond devastated.

I have to go to the hospital today for an official scan and discuss what my options are.

I know there a few ladies from the PAL thread that stalk this thread, you can tell the others if you wish as I don't feel like posting in there.

Right now I feel like I am never going to get over this.


----------



## mohini12

ginny-i am really sorry on your loss.i know what you are actually feeling this time.its really heart breaking.big hug to you.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh my god Ginny. I'm am so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh ginny I am so so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs: ginny so so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my god. Ginny. I'm devastated for you. I know you had been having a wobble for the last few days. What terrible, terrible news. Much love. I really am terribly sorry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just to let you know Ginny I've passed your news on to the girls on the PAL thread. I know everybody will be devastated for you. 
I can't give you any advice other than take all the support that the girls on here can offer you right now. I cannot imagine how terrible a second tri loss must be and you will be in my thoughts all day.


----------



## ginny83

thanks ladies and thanks for passing on the news MrsM

I have medical management/surgery booked for Thursday - I just want it all to be over with. 

I also had 14 vials of bloods taken to see if they can find a reason. I hate the thought that there's something wrong with me that I'm killing my own babies. However, since I had such a normal and successful pregnancy with Max, the term "bad luck" is still being thrown around although there is also now reason for further investigation.


----------



## LoraLoo

ginny83 said:


> hi ladies, I have some very bad news. I found out yesterday that my baby's heart has stopped beating. I am beyond devastated.
> 
> I have to go to the hospital today for an official scan and discuss what my options are.
> 
> I know there a few ladies from the PAL thread that stalk this thread, you can tell the others if you wish as I don't feel like posting in there.
> 
> Right now I feel like I am never going to get over this.

I am so, so sorry hun. We lost Alfie at 17 weeks, I'm here if you ever want to talk. Sending you the biggest, heartfelt hugs :hugs::hugs::cry: xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny i am so so sorry this is devastating my heart goes out to you. We are here for you xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny I had a successful pregnancy with my daughter and then two losses. My second was earlier than yours at ten weeks but similar in that all was progressing nicely and then there was no heartbeat. It must just have been "bad luck" as this one seems to be fine and I'm praying the next one is for you too. 
I shall be lighting an extra candle for you and your little one tonight.


----------



## Emum

Ginny, I am so sorry to hear your news. We are all here for you any time you need to offload some pain and frustration. 

Much love


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad you're getting tests so that if there is a reason, other than "bad luck" then they can figure it out before you're next pregnant and can treat it.

:hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Ginny- I'm so sorry! we lost hudson last nov at 8w+4d..even though it wasnt a 2nd tri loss..it will always stick with me. We had the tissue from him tested and it turned out it wasnt anything from me..he had just developed an extra 13 chromosome---he would have been a DS baby..even though we wouldnt have loved him any less.


----------



## Lozdi

Ginny I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how your feeling. I can understand you not wanting to post it on the pal thread. I hate the term 'bad luck' it seems so much of an understatement. I hope they find a reason, but one thats easily fixed, or a reason that is unlikely to repeat. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG! Ginny I'm so so sorry. :'(
*hugs* I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel right now. But we're here for you. 
Can't they do something sooner? Thursday seems so far away.


----------



## merristems

Ginny I am so sorry for you I really can't believe this :( All my love thinking of you lots xx


----------



## Emum

BFN when I tested this morning, and AF has crawled in slowly over the course of today. She was a few days late, but I didn't get a positive OPK this month (though I did forget to test on a few days) so I think this was an anovulatory cycle.

As some of you know, I have been doing a lot of soul searching over the last few months, and had moved on to a more NTNP basis. Today, I have decided that it is in fact time for me to call time on this journey. DS2 was 3 in September, and I am going to be 44 next month. Even if I were still lucky enough to conceive again, that would be at least a 4 year age gap between them, and I would be nearly 45 with a newborn so much older than other mums. There is 7 and 8 years between DS2 and his 2 other siblings, so instead of having 2 "sets" of children, I'd end up with 3 sets as the age gap between DS2 and any sibling would be so big. Added to which, I have been much blessed by having 3 children, and it doesn't make sense for me to be defining myself mentally as infertile and stressing each month about not being able to conceive as we have done for a lot of our marriage as our first and third children were not easily come by.

So, I have decided no longer to NTNP but to move on to actively preventing, so that I can move on with my life. I have some BCP which I am going to restart this evening, and I have already listed some of my baby equipment which Edward has outgrown for sale. I will deactivate my B and B account too and try to move on.

I feel I made some great friends here - in online terms I feel I had coffee and cake with Mrs Miggs and Ickle on a regular basis and I am going to miss them, and many others greatly. In a strange way, it feels a little like moving to a new country - the right thing to do but a sense of sadness at leaving some good friends behind. I hope that everything works out for you both, and that you are both holding your babies in your arms soon.

As for me, I plan to concentrate more on the family I have and enjoy every last moment of it, as they are growing up so quickly, and also to free myself of the hormonal roller coaster which goes along with TTC. It will be good to hopefully leave the unpredictable start date of AF, sore breasts and general PMS ishness behind, and to be able to enjoy a glass of wine all month around with no guilt or thinking what if.

Good luck to everyone. xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Emum. I'm so sorry.that you are leaving us, but at the same time I'm glad you are doing what feels right for you and your family. We will miss you a lot on here. I would like to take the opportunity to thank you for all your advices and support. It made a huge difference when I had my loss. I wish you the best for everything. Enjoy your kids and your dh. xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Emum you have been a wealth of support to many ladies, and you will be missed so much- but your right, you have to do what is right for you. :hugs::flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Emum you will definitely be missed. I know you've been thinking about this for a long time though and it wasn't an easy decision to make.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum I just want to thank you for the support you have given me over the past year. I had tears in my eyes reading your post. I am sorry this journey didn't end the way you hoped, but I totally understand the need to get on with your life. All my good wishes to you and your family for the future.


----------



## ginny83

Emum - I'm sorry you're journey is ending differently to the way you hoped it would when it started. I'm glad though that you're going to get some relief in a sense though and be able to concentrate on your family. All the best and thank you for the advice and support you've shared x 

Ummi - I've explained my choice in the spoiler. I didn't want to upset anyone by describing the different options to miscarry I've been given.


Spoiler
I had 3 choices with how I want to deal with the news. I could just wait and eventually it'd happen naturally. Last time I waited a week with nothing happening and since I'm not spotting or anything I have a feeling it could be weeks and weeks away. I don't think I could handle that.

So that meant I could choose between medical management where they basically induce labour or a D&E which how I understand it is similar to a D&C but a bit more complicated because it's used when you're further along. I chose the surgery because when you're induced I was told it's unpredictable on how long it can take and I'd likely need to stay overnight at the hospital. Even with the surgery though, I'll be given the medicine which they give when they induce it in the morning to soften my cervix and start things up and then my surgery is booked in the afternoon. So I may actually miscarry naturally before it's time for the surgery - this is the scenario I'm hoping for.

As they require a more specialist surgeon to perform a D&E this is the earliest day they're available.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ginny - Just popping on to say I am thinking of you Ginny and sending you and your family lots of hugs. Here for you whenever you need it. :hugs:

emum- just want to reiterate what the other ladies have said. I understand your decision and how difficult it has been to make. You helped me and gave lots of good advice for me and many others though all the good and bad. All the best for you and your family.


----------



## MightyMom

Emum I'm so sorry to see you go. I definitely understand why and I know that this decision will bring you much needed peace.

Ginny I hope that the medical management will go as you hope on Thursday. I've had two D&Es so if you have any questions about that, I'm here.


----------



## horseypants

I'm sorry to see you go, emum but understand that you wanted to make a decision and get on with enjoying your life. Thank you for all the info and experience you've passed on.

Ginny, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## ickle pand

Ginny I hope it all goes smoothly on Thursday. I was thinking of you last night when we lit our candle for our lost baby. 

I was thinking of you all last night. We kept our candle lit until we went to bed. DH is supposed to go to cadets on a Monday night, but he stayed at home because he said lighting the candle together was more important. Just when I think I can't love him anymore than I already do, he proves me wrong :)

I put a picture of the candle on Facebook and got lots of nice messages from people. In someways it made me wish I'd been more open about the loss at the time but it was just too hard when the grief was so raw. My dad texted me a picture of the candle he and my mum lit, which made my cry. As my Dad said when I spoke to him after I lost the baby, it wasn't just our child, it was their grandchild too, and they were heartbroken too. 

Sorry this didn't mean to be such a down post.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle that's so lovely. You have an incredible amount of support from your family and as for your hubby staying home from cadets that's the loveliest thing I've heard. I never mentioned anything to my mum, she is supportive and sympathetic but doesn't quite get it, I also think she thinks that as I am now pregnant I shouldn't dwell on it. She also hates talking openly about stuff like that. I'm not saying she is wrong, it's just her way. 
Mark didn't mention the candles either. I think he knew, otherwise he would have asked. I appreciate that too. We all have our own ways, but your post was heartwarming. I'm sure next year when you are lighting your candle things will be very different for you.


----------



## ickle pand

It's funny my mum is like that too. She doesn't like to talk about upsetting things. My dad talks about anything to anyone. Mum's constantly embarrassed by him telling young waitresses that he can't have a desert because he's got diabetes lol!


----------



## LoraLoo

Emum, I'm sorry to see you go, biggest hugs, and i wish you well for the future :hugs:

I lit my candles last night too for Eve, Alfie and all our little angels :flower:
 



Attached Files:







wave of light 005.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









wave of light 007.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## merristems

:hugs:Emum sorry that you are leaving us but you sound like you have thought long anf hard about it enjoy your family and some guilt free wine you will be missed xxx

Ginny good luck for thursday so sorry again x


----------



## kelly1973

Emun you will be sadly missed you always had words of wisdom and always seemed to make sense of everything take care in all you do xx

Ginny good luck for tomorrow will be thinking about you xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just popping in to say I'm thinking of Ginny. Not sure of the time difference but I'm guessing/hoping she will be over the worst bit now and can start the long road to recovery. Lots of love and support for you here Ginny.


----------



## ickle pand

I was just thinking of her too. Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks ladies :) I'm home and being nursed on the couch now :)

Not going to lie - it was very painful after they gave me the medicine and was extremely grateful when I got put to sleep for the surgery. I cried with relief when I woke up and the pain was good. 

Just praying that's the last time I'll ever have labour type pains without getting a healthy little baby at the end. 

Thanks for your thoughts ladies, it's lovely to know that people care x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've got tears in my eyes reading your post Ginny. Thanks for letting us know you are recovering. Now be very kind to yourself and take all the time you need to recover emotionally.


----------



## ginny83

Recovery is at the top of the priority list :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Exactly as Mrs M said Ginny, make sure you rest up :hugs: x


----------



## LoraLoo

Huge hugs Ginny :hugs: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: Ginny. Glad to hear you're resting up and being looked after.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you Ginny. xxx 
Wish we could be here to help and hug you.


----------



## merristems

Thinking of you Ginny I am glad that that you are home safely and all things considered are ok. Be kind to yourself and take things a day at a time, we will be here if you need us xx


----------



## ickle pand

How is everyone today?


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> How is everyone today?

I'm ok, just been shopping for some nice healthy food as started Slimming World last week! And sat here eating a packet of crisps lol, oh well! CD 14 for me, negative OPK, hopefully will get a + over the weekend that would be perfect! How are you? XX


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! One packet of crisps won't hurt. I'm good. I asked a question about my chart in my journal and Ginny showed me an overlay she did of her last BFP chart and they're nearly identical after ovulation. Not getting too excited yet but we'll see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Lol! One packet of crisps won't hurt. I'm good. I asked a question about my chart in my journal and Ginny showed me an overlay she did of her last BFP chart and they're nearly identical after ovulation. Not getting too excited yet but we'll see how it goes over the next few days.

Oh fingers crossed for you! Im going to look more in to charting, not sure if it would work for me though as im a restless sleeper and William still sometimes (though not often) wakes during the night x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. If you've got any questions about charting, let me know, I'm a bit of a chart geek lol!


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Thanks. If you've got any questions about charting, let me know, I'm a bit of a chart geek lol!

any info you have please! As i know nothing about it or what is supposed to happen with your temp throughout your cycle! 

Oh and random q too does anyone elses opks get darker as O approaches or just go from faint line to positive the next day? xx


----------



## ickle pand

There's a great charting course on fertility friend that teaches you everything you need to know. That's probably your best bet. The simple idea is that you take your temp at the same time every morning before you get up, move, speak etc, after at least 3 hours of continuous sleep. You can either take your temp orally or vaginally. I've switched to vaginally because I mouth breath during the night and it was throwing my chart off. 

Temping doesn't really help you predict when you're going to ov, but it confirms it afterwards, so if you use OPK's too (you can input your OPK results into FF) you know when to start DTD and then when you can stop too. As you probably know, you can get a positive OPK but then not ovulate, especially if you have PCOS, so this is a good easy way to check.

Most women get a temp rise after implantation too or their temp starts to drop if AF is on the way, so it can give you a bit of a heads up whether to test or not. 

HTH.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ok this sounds do-able, do i need a particular thermometer or can I use the one i already have? x


----------



## ickle pand

You need a digital one that measures to 2 decimal places if it's celcuis. You can buy them pretty cheaply online if you don't have one. Here's one. https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/bbt-fertility-thermometers-centigrade-display-87-p.asp It says F on the pic but that's the celcius one.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle summed it up pretty well!
I use opks too. Mine usually go slowly darker and darker, until I get a true positive, then I have a strong positive for about 3 days and then it goes back to faint line or stark white neg.
Last 3 cycles I only had positives when I O'ed. This cycle however is so frustrating, opks keep going from neg to + , I think I've already had 4 or 5 differents patches of +opks, but no ovulation yet. (I have pcos, but it's the first time it happens)


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Ickle summed it up pretty well!
> I use opks too. Mine usually go slowly darker and darker, until I get a true positive, then I have a strong positive for about 3 days and then it goes back to faint line or stark white neg.
> Last 3 cycles I only had positives when I O'ed. This cycle however is so frustrating, opks keep going from neg to + , I think I've already had 4 or 5 differents patches of +opks, but no ovulation yet. (I have pcos, but it's the first time it happens)

Mine did that last month, got + then - this went on for days then stayed + for couple of days. I then started bleeding 4 days later which i can only assume was AF :shrug: But while i had AF i got + opks again, bizarre. So I THINK im cd 14 but not 100% guess its taking my body a little while to just sort itself out xx


----------



## Moonbabies

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been on. I was trying (and failing) to not think about it as much to avoid some stress. Apparently it worked as I got a very faint bfp this morning but now I am even more anxious. I posted this in the main thread but wanted to ask you girls if it makes sense to start Cronine at 4 weeks pregnant. I thought if it was going to help with progesterone it would have to be used from ovulation on or it is worthless. Thanks for any advice you have for me. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I think I am about 10 pages behind so I need to catch up and hopefully can do so soon so I can see how everyone is doing. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dani Rose

Thought I better update I got a bfp today! Well 2 actually! My prog on weds was 212 do the dr pretty much said I must be. I've been sick all week and still spewing my guts up! 

Wanted to tell you all :)

For photo shoots all day but il pop on later x


----------



## ickle pand

Yay!!! So happy for you Dani, even if it means we can't be fertility clinic buddies lol!


----------



## ginny83

congrats Dani :) Really happy for you!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dani: congrats! Wish you could have seen the big smile I had in my face when I read your post ! :D
Btw: was just thinking of u yesterday, wanted to ask how you were doing, I guess I've got my answer now. ;-)

Moon: sorry I don't have any answers, but congrats on ur bfp! 

Ginny: how are you doing? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## ginny83

Hi Ummi - not doing so well today :( My hormones are probably going haywire at the moment which doesn't help. 

Looks like you're going to have a quite a long cycle which sucks - hope you O soon! Your charts always look so nice- such a clear temp shift :)


----------



## kelly1973

congrats moon babies and dani on your bfp xx

ginny thinking of you xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Massive congrats Dani and Moon! 

Your hormones will be all over Ginny :( sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Those hormones are a nightmare! They're a bit Like the replica of an.earthquake. 
Hope that's all over soon. *hugs* 
Thx, yeah this cycle is never ending. I actually dreamed I had my period, it was such a relief that this cycle had ended... Until I woke up and realised nothing had changed! 
Hopefully, I won't have to wait too much by now. Anyway, I have 2 more opks left, and am not planning in buying anymore (well... That is if I can stick to my decision).


----------



## ickle pand

I hope this cycle ends soon for you Ummi.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ickle have u not craved in and tested yet?! :D

CD 15 for me, I think I might be getting close to O. OPK's are almost positive today, had a couple of twinges and a very small amount of EWCM. I think thats what throwing me, i havent really had much EWCM at all since m/c :shrug: I seem to get a little then it goes again. Going to take the lines on OPK as a good sign though. BD yest and day before so think DH is worn out and not fancying anything tonight, made sure I put my nice bra and knicks on after my bath :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

I did test earlier but it was a bfn. I've been having lots of cramping so I'm wondering if AF is going to show soon.


----------



## LoraLoo

:( really hope not. 9 dpo is still very early though xx


----------



## Moonbabies

Congratulations Dani! :)

Ickle: I am keeping my hopes up for you. I just want to say I had a lot of cramping Thursday and even thought I felt AF come on while I was in the middle of teaching a class (which was a bummer and worrisome bc I couldn't go check). But nope... Then next morning that very faint line... so you never know. 

I wish I had answers for everyone. I wish you all the best and want to say how much I appreciate you. 

As for me I'm trying not to let myself get too excited. My doc stressed me out by telling me to start that Crinone without even testing me for it so now that I'm waiting to talk to her if I do lose this one I'll blame myself. So now I'm happy but oh so nervous.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Moonbabies I hope you soon get the answers you need, and congratulations. 
Dani congratulations to you too, what wonderful news. Happy and healthy 9 months to you both. 
Ickle I hope that cramping does not mean AF is on her way. 
Ginny, big hugs. 
Loraloo good luck with charting. I found it fascinating. Also strangely after 6 or 7 months of ttc, the month I got my bfp a couple of different things happened with my cycle that bucked my trends, and I wouldn't have known about that if I hadn't been charting. 
Ummi, hope this cycle is over for you soon.


----------



## ginny83

Feeling a bit better today. I actually think I might have had something like day three baby blues yesterday. I remember after having Max feeling like I just wanted to cry when he was about 2 days old - although I was also really happy at the same time. Who knows.

Got another little surprise today. My right boob started leaking this morning. Arrgh! Can't believe how into pregnancy my body gets but then can't obviously give the baby what it needs to keep it's heart going!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw Ginny. That must be so sad. You don't know that there's a problem with you rather than apriblem with the baby so don't blame yourself. In fact even if there is a problem with you, don't blame yourself, you're not doing it on purpose and it's certainly not the outcome you want. :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Ginny :hugs: Seems so cruel our bodies like to play these tricks on us. Like losing a baby isnt had enough emotionally without having physically reminders too! xx

I have ordered a thermometer :thumbup: Quite excited about it all, lol.

Think I have got a + opk today, i say think cos the bloody things are so hard to read. I'm tempted to get a Clear Blue digital one today just to confirm. Does anyone know if asda sells them? x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Asda do sell them Lora :thumbup: most supermarkets do now :) post a pic of you ovulation test and we'll see :)

:hugs: Ginny our body's do cruel things to us but don't ever think its your fault x


----------



## LoraLoo

I got a smiley face :happydance:

Only thing is, do they work diff to normal opks? As when i took the test out the 2 lines arent anywhere near the same in colour? :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh and WHY is there always someone you know hovering down the Pharmacy aisle when you are picking up opk's or hpts?! :dohh:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I dunno hun but I'd say if you got a smiley face your definately ovulating x


----------



## ickle pand

They don't work in the same way, I think they're similar to the sticks in the CBFM which test for 2 different hormones so that's why they have 2 lines. Good luck!


----------



## fayewest

Massive congratulations Dani, sorry I missed it ;0)

Its coming up to the time we lost the baby last year so I have been staying away, not that I have forgotten you all, its just too hard! 

Thinking about you often, much love to you all xxx


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - Just looking at your ticker ... my god, you have lost a staggering amount of weight! Well done, you are an inspiration! xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

fayewest said:


> Massive congratulations Dani, sorry I missed it ;0)
> 
> *Its coming up to the time we lost the baby last year so I have been staying away, not that I have forgotten you all, its just too hard!
> *
> Thinking about you often, much love to you all xxx

Totally understandable hun :hugs: lots of love xx

OPK's back to negative today lining my tests up looks like my + was day 15 and early day 16 (sat and sunday) is it worth keeping testing just in case? I also got a smiley face yest on digital but tested afterwards and got a blank face. When i looked at the smiley face test the blue dye had run a bit do u think it could have given me a false + ? xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Faye. It's totally understandable that you need to take a break but we're here if you need us. 

I'm not sure about OPKs lora because I don't use them. I know the blue dye in my CBFM sticks can be a bit smeary though. I usually leave them sitting for 20 mins or so before I put them in the box (I label them and keep them coz I'm a crazy lady lol)

AFM - I'm off work today because my arthritis is flaring up. I've been so tired the past couple of days. I was sort of hoping it was pregnancy fatigue but it doesn't look like it, especially with today's temp. Onwards to next cycle :)


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Thanks Faye. It's totally understandable that you need to take a break but we're here if you need us.
> 
> I'm not sure about OPKs lora because I don't use them. I know the blue dye in my CBFM sticks can be a bit smeary though. I usually leave them sitting for 20 mins or so before I put them in the box (I label them and keep them coz I'm a crazy lady lol)
> 
> AFM - I'm off work today because my arthritis is flaring up. I've been so tired the past couple of days. I was sort of hoping it was pregnancy fatigue but it doesn't look like it, especially with today's temp. Onwards to next cycle :)

I have a cbfm somewhere upstairs, think its piles beneath mountains of bikini's i no longer fit in :haha: might have to root it out. Just the cost of the tests that put me off with having long cycles (usually) x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they're not cheap. I get mine from Amazon on subscribe and save. They send them every month unless I skip a month. It works out a good bit cheaper than getting them from Boots.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lora: usually I stop testing once the opk goes back to neg, and by that time I have a clear temp shift that confirms ovulation.
Except this cycle! Lol! And yeah testing is quote expensive when you have long cycles. I used my last opk today, it was + again... 

Faye: sending lots of hugs your way. Must be hard. I'm coming near my due date, which was supposed to be 1st jan, not there, but time is going so fast, I know it'll come quickly.


----------



## fayewest

I am just so bloody annoyed it had to be the 5th November .... my absolute FAVOURITE day of the year before hand ...


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Lora: usually I stop testing once the opk goes back to neg, and by that time I have a clear temp shift that confirms ovulation.
> Except this cycle! Lol! And yeah testing is quote expensive when you have long cycles. I used my last opk today, it was + again...
> 
> Faye: sending lots of hugs your way. Must be hard. I'm coming near my due date, which was supposed to be 1st jan, not there, but time is going so fast, I know it'll come quickly.

Argh another +? This must be driving you mad! My longest cycle was 100+ days. I did, however, fall pregnant on that cycle with my 3 year old :thumbup:

Seems alot of us have our angels dates coming up- Eves are November and December, seems to have come round so quickly again :nope: I'd love to be pregnant by then but just can't see it happening. Didn't BD last night either as we were both shattered!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of love for you Faye. I know what you mean, my two losses happened on Mothers Day and my sisters birthday. Obviously I am in a fortunate position now, but the first anniversary of my second loss was last week, the one on my sisters birthday and I was a bloody wreck the day before it. When the actual day itself came round I was a little better. I hope the anniversary isn't too hard on you.


----------



## elm

:hugs: faye x

EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!! Dani!!!! How exciting!!! Huge congratulations to you xxxx :hugs: :kiss: :yipee:

Lots of :dust: and :hugs: to everyone. Doing ok here x


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins - I am sure I will be ok afterwards, I just desperately hoped I would be pregnant by now so I wouldn't be too sad. One day soon it will happen I hope xx


----------



## kelly1973

Big hugs to you faye xxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Faye :flower: x


----------



## fayewest

Thank you so much! xxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm spotting :dohh: Sorry if i seem to prattle on about the day by day changes lol :blush: but nobody else knows we are TTC and DH really doesnt get how frustrating it is to have no idea whats going on with your body! xx


----------



## ickle pand

It could be ovulation spotting like I had lora.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> It could be ovulation spotting like I had lora.

Do you think? Im so confused as I had a +opk 2 weeks ago, so that would tie in if today was the beginning of AF, but when i got the + OPK i was bleeding and the bleeding was heavy enough (and lasted 6 days) for me to class THAT as AF. Im confusing myself now :haha: 

If this genuinely is AF that means my first cycle was in fact a little over 6 weeks and not 4 weeks as i thought, but hopefully it also means its a nice new cycle and a fresh start! Who knows, will see if it gets heavier xx


----------



## Moonbabies

LoraLoo said:


> I'm spotting :dohh: Sorry if i seem to prattle on about the day by day changes lol :blush: but nobody else knows we are TTC and DH really doesnt get how frustrating it is to have no idea whats going on with your body! xx

Don't be sorry about the day to day changes. It is why we are here. I drive some of my friends crazy with it I know but we wouldn't be here if we didn't want to know or if we didn't care. 
Hugs!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree hun it could be ovulation spotting :hugs: x


----------



## ginny83

Faye x My first angel baby would have been due on 6th November. DF and I's anniversary is 5th November - so it will be a bitter sweet time this year.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks everyone. Sorry didn't get back on!

I took today off too Ickle! We can still maybe meet up. Never know might be bump buddies soon, clomid is going to work for you like it does for me :) I think with arthritis we need it! I used pre seed too! 

Ginny I'm so sorry to read your news :( I am beyond terrified this time. Big hugs.

Hi to everyone else. Will keep you all posted. Had bloods done today, hcg, prog, thyroid etc. referral to ante natal clinic for aspirin/scans etc so will be monitored this time x


----------



## ickle pand

I hope it works Dani. Not long to go now until AF. We've got conceive plus so that'll definitely be getting used. Got soft cups too but I tried one last cycle and didn't like it much. I'll give it another go though. 

I think the weather must be affecting me. Do you get a remission when your pregnant? I hope so, especially with winter coming.


----------



## LoraLoo

CD1 for me today I think. I'm actually quite pleased as the last few weeks have confused me so much, but least I know now that it was a + OPK i got 2 weeks ago when i was bleeding (must have been bleeding from the miscarriage?) and its not just my daft body producing high levels of LH! Also means my luteal phase is spot on aswell, right? So taking it all as a good sign and a fresh start as of today. Also looking forward to a few days not stressing and trying to analyse OPKs lol. Waiting on thermometer and new batch of OPKs so I'll be all set for this month. 

Do you think you are out this month Ickle? Gutted, I had a really good feeling for you too :( I was never keen on the soft cups either! xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I do. My temp dropped yesterday so I didn't bother testing. I had a horrible nights sleep last night so didn't bother temping this morning. Just waiting for Thursday to hurry up and get here.

Lora if you're going to start temping with FF, you can start it off today since its CD1 and just start temping when your thermometer arrives.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I do. My temp dropped yesterday so I didn't bother testing. I had a horrible nights sleep last night so didn't bother temping this morning. Just waiting for Thursday to hurry up and get here.

Know what you mean, if you know you are out you just want to speed things up and get AF out the way so u can start again, don't you? :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah exactly. There's so much waiting when you're TTC!


----------



## ayclobes

Loraloo - I would try the softcups, they work wonders while ttc! each time we would bd, i'd put one in immediately after..to help keep the swimmers in there and it helps with leakage! they aren't uncomfortable..you cant even feel them after you put them in! i've never used them while having AF though..i think its different using them for ttc vs for af


----------



## ickle pand

I think I must've been using it wrong then because I was very aware or it and it felt uncomfortable. I'll try again this cycle though.


----------



## LoraLoo

ayclobes said:


> Loraloo - I would try the softcups, they work wonders while ttc! each time we would bd, i'd put one in immediately after..to help keep the swimmers in there and it helps with leakage! they aren't uncomfortable..you cant even feel them after you put them in! i've never used them while having AF though..i think its different using them for ttc vs for af

I used one with my 3 year old, the one time i DIDN'T use it was the time i fell pregnant, lol. They scare me a bit i kept thinking it was going to getb stuck :haha: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

[email protected] soft cup getting stack!

Yes, Lora these opks were driving me mad. Now I ran out, I only bother temping. 

Has anyone heard of lunaception? 
https://www.cheeseslave.com/lunaception-how-the-moon-can-balance-your-hormones-and-make-you-fertile/

I might give it a go, but need to convince dh first... (I try so many "weird" things, ttc related or not, he might not even be surprised! ) lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> [email protected] soft cup getting stack!
> 
> Yes, Lora these opks were driving me mad. Now I ran out, I only bother temping.
> 
> Has anyone heard of lunaception?
> https://www.cheeseslave.com/lunaception-how-the-moon-can-balance-your-hormones-and-make-you-fertile/
> 
> I might give it a go, but need to convince dh first... (I try so many "weird" things, ttc related or not, he might not even be surprised! ) lol

I bought a spell off ebay when TTC Amy :rofl: mind, maybe i shouldn't laugh as i did actually fall pregnant :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Well, that was a funny CD 1 :wacko: Only spotted slightly and when i wiped was just bloody mucus (sorry) now it has stopped. Body- sort yourself out!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Maybe it was just "heavy" spotting? 
I know it's so frustrating!


----------



## ickle pand

What a pain Lora!

I'm going back to work today :) Joints aren't too bad and I got some sleep last night so it's all good. FF is annoying me though when I put in today's temp (36.51, which fits in fine with AF being due tomorrow) FF moves my ov date back to CD11 and puts me at 21DPO. Where it is now fits in perfectly with my usual pattern and makes much more sense. I wonder if there's a report button so you can tell them it's being daft?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Lora. 

That sounds so frustrating ickle. Is there a contact us button or something? Hope
Work goes ok today and don't be afraid to take more time off if you need it :hugs: x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) I'm feeling a million times better today. The worst thing about the fatigue is not being able to think clearly. I've just been told we're going out for lunch because we've got some of the offshore guys coming into the office so I picked the right day to come back lol!

ETA - I think I've worked out the problem with my chart. It looks like the temp I missed on CD18 was a crucial one. I put in various fake temps between the temp the day before and the day after and it put me at 14DPO today, rather than 13 which is what I though, so AF could be on her way today and I could be starting clomid tomorrow. I've just overridden the chart and have left it at 13DPO today. 1 day isn't going to make much difference on this cycle.


----------



## LoraLoo

Glad you worked out the problem with the chart Ickle. Hope AF turns up soon so you can start the clomid.

The spotting i had yesterday has stopped still :dohh: I have no idea if I have even O'd yet now so looks like i am going to have to continue with the opk's- was looking forward to a break from them! x


----------



## ginny83

oh I hate it when your whole chart hangs off one temp! If AF is going to come, hope she comes along today so you can get started on your Clomid cycle :)


----------



## ickle pand

I hope so too. I've got that heavy cramping feeling low down in my belly so fingers crossed its sooner rather than later. I've never wanted an AF so much in my life lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: I don't think I've ever said this before but I really hope AF turns up :lol:X


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Thanks :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Any news ickle?


----------



## ickle pand

AF watch update - nothing to report yet. The witch is making me sweat lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:dohh: come on AF!! We want you to show for a change :lol: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Urgh! When we don't want her she's bang on time, and when we want her to hurry up she's taking her time!


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Urgh! When we don't want her she's bang on time, and when we want her to hurry up she's taking her time!

This is so true, i was pretty relieved to get AF the other day. Or so i thought. The spotting never turned into anything and now i have NO idea what CD i am on :dohh: x


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe she's busy with Halloween coming up lol! 

No sign yet. I'll let you know though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lol!
We're quite a few wanting af! Funny for a ttc thread. 
I too want this cycle to end and start a New one. It's getting on my nerves. And I think the hormonal imbalance is making me quite tearful lately. If I have no temp rise in the next few days I'm going to take an appt with a cupping therapist. It worked nicely last time. And even if I don't get pg , I want to get ris of these pcos for good. (or at least make it better).


----------



## ginny83

I'm also wanting AF to come along quickly this month!

My bleeding has stopping and I'm only very lightly spotting now, expect it all to be finished tomorrow. I might even start temping again to see if I'll O in the next few weeks - will give me a good idea of when to expect AF. 

DF and I have decided to ntnp this month. I hate the thought of actively preventing, but at the same time I'd be OK with nothing happening this month as it's usually recommended to wait until AF returns before ttc again.

Ummi - have you had many cycles this long before? I can see when you got your BFP last time you didn't O til around CD53


----------



## ickle pand

Ginny remember it's only recommended to wait for dating purposes to make the doctors lives a little easier. Start trying again as soon as your ready. 

Ummi I hope ovulation or AF comes soon. I thought my long cycles were bad but your take the biscuit!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well the longest I had (since ttc #3) is 200+!! 
But the usual is 48-52. But I was so hopeful after my mc when I started to O much earlier. It's so annoying because it gives much less chances of catching the eggie when it cimes out. (like my 200+ cycle, dh was away in Algeria for a week, and that's exactly when that eggie decided to show its face!)


----------



## ginny83

oh wow 200 is crazy!

When I was a teenager I had to go on the pill because my cycles were 21 days and since I have heavy AF's I became anemic. A friend of mine would have crazy long cycles (turns out she has PCOS but didn't realise at the time) and I would be so jealous that she rarely had to ensure AF.

Funny how things work out - my cycles are 27 days, and I'm so grateful that they're not long now!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle did you poas?? x


----------



## ickle pand

Not for a few days since my temps have dropped. I'm just waiting for AF. If she doesn't show today then I'll POAS tomorrow. TMI but I did bear down when I was in the loo earlier to try and get AF to start. It's doing my head in lol! Want it to start so I can phone the clinic and book my scan and bloods!


----------



## Dani Rose

FX she stays away!!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lol thanks. That would be lovely, we'd have the same due date if that happened :)


----------



## Dani Rose

:) eeeek everything crossed!!!


----------



## ayclobes

After my mmc/d&c last november, my cycles were 26-29 days, but when i started the long protocol of injectibles that got me this lil man, my cycle was 35+ days because of the injectibles.


----------



## Moonbabies

Wow ickle and Loraloo that is so frustrating. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of you! Ickle, I hope you get a bfp! Loraloo, is it possible it was ovulation spotting? I actually had that this past month (I never have before). I spotted for a day and a half then it stopped then 12 hours later my opk had a smiley! 

By the way, I went to my doctor and she is having my progesterone tested tomorrow (I won't know the results until Monday or Tuesday) so then I can decide about the Crinone. So far things are going well. My hcg was at 82 (14dpo) on Monday and I gave another blood sample yesterday so I'll find out if it doubled tomorrow. I am starting to get excited but am still so nervous. My doctor is being cautious since I've had three miscarriages and only carried one baby to term. But I FEEL more pregnant this time. No morning sickness yet but I am so tired. Dani when is your due date?


----------



## ickle pand

I've started spotting so hopefully that's AF on the way now and I can start clomid on Saturday. Tomorrow night I'm going to a ceilidh (pronounced Kay-lay) which is like a Scottish barn dance for those of you aren't from round here. Really looking forward to it and will have a few drinkies since I can :)


----------



## ickle pand

CD1 today! Clomid tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: yey ickle!! Let the clomid begin! :D x

(I really should stop writing on my phone on a morning :lol: )


----------



## kelly1973

ickle yey let the clomid commence xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've got my 12 week scan this morning ... not worrying too much as I heard baby's HB on the doppler this morning :cloud9: x


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Moonbabies 4th July, Ive hardly any symptoms either :(

Ickle yay!! Clomid time!! WOO HOO!!

Miss MM Good luck!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan MMM, not that you will need it as all is well. 
Ickle, never thought I'd say this to you but yay for CD1!! Bring on the clomid cycle!!


----------



## ickle pand

I know. I've never been so excited to start AF lol! I'm all booked in for my CD12 scan and CD21 bloods too, so just got to hope my ovaries behave and produce the perfect 1 or 2 follies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So excited!!!


----------



## Moonbabies

Yay! Congratulations Ickle! And good luck to you!
Dani I'm due June 28th but that's based off my lmp. I know I ovulated a few days late so probably after I have my first ultrasound my due date will be July 1st or 2nd.
Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was due 26th June with DS, came on his date :)


----------



## ickle pand

Dani did clomid make you ovulate earlier than normal?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So it's an exciting month for you Ickle! I hope these next 3 weeks fly by for you :flower:

Congrats Moon I didn't know you were pregnant ... or Dani :lol:

Dani isn't there only 4% of babies that arrive on the DD? That's cool :D

Scan went perfect :cloud9: Baby wouldn't stop turning over/bouncing around ... took ages to get the measurements :haha: Here's a pic, I've spoliered it incase it upsets anyone :flower:


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/scan.jpg


----------



## Dani Rose

Later. May cycle was later than this one though. Think cd15 this month. 

I was induced but still ;) lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Awww look at that baby!!!! Congrats on a great scan :)


----------



## ickle pand

Ok, I'd just assumed it would be earlier. Not sure why though because no one's ever said that lol! Maybe what days you take it on make a difference though.

Gorgeous scan pic MMM :)


----------



## Dani Rose

If anything research says later, I did O a little earlier 3-7 than 5-9 but still later than my norm pre MC etc. I'm never sure what causes what nowadays as each pg messes me up more!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I know what you mean. I keep trying different supplements etc and you never know if things change because of that or it's just your body doing it. That's why I've cut down to just pre-conception vits, omega 3 and Coq10 (Just because I have some left over, I'll cut them out when they run out).


----------



## Dani Rose

I am so hopeful for clomid for you. I took a year to conceive DS and clomid was what I needed. This was cycle 7 and again clomid. Auto immune can cause so many O and egg issues, not that drs admit that but I've researched a lot and found a lot of info on it. This will be the boost you need ;-)


----------



## LoraLoo

Ickle so glad the witch arrived so you can start on the Clomid, crossing everything that it is a success and that this is your lucky month!

Miss fab scan pic, glad everything went well for you and that baby was having a good old wriggle!

Not alot to report from me- spotting again yesterday, can only describe it as mucus-y blood :shrug: then stopped again. OPK's negative but have a fairly decent line on them. Thermometer has arrived :thumbup:

Looking back on my opk's CD 15 is the darkest lines but now they are dry they don't look positive to me. I got a smiley face on digi on CD 16, which was then negative when i tested later on, so i feel that was a false positive. Its all bloody guess work even with opk's :dohh: But considering ive had no ewcm i dont think i have ovulated yet?! xx


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you're right Dani. Between NSAIDs, arthritis, PCOS and endo I sometimes think it was a miracle that I got pregnant naturally at all!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle it probably was, I mean that in the nicest way. I am sure mine last year was too, but then it is all these complications that can cause MC, auto immune means our bodies can attack something they don't think should be there. My joint pain is my body attacking itself. A baby is another foreign object, but with the help of the fertility team I am sure you will get and stay pg, I have 2 kids so it is not impossible. such a hard road and together with pain, nobody really knows how hard it is. Big hugs x x x


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope you ladies dont mind me putting up this pic. This was the pic i took on cd15 what do u think? It dried lighter, sorry its not a great pic x
 



Attached Files:







demon 001.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Cd 15 looks positive to me, but if I compare to mine, when I O the test line always gets darker than the control line. And this (crazy) cycle, my + opks where only same colour and not darker. I guess the body is trying to ovulate, but doesn't manage to.
Hope it settles down soon for you.


----------



## Dani Rose

Looks good to me :)


----------



## LoraLoo

i'm just not convinced as when dry it is lighter, i wouldnt call it positive dry. I'll keep doing the opks anyway, suppose til either i get a + or af. Thanks ladies, im on cd 21 now xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

I've not yet had AF since miscarrying. I'm so anxious and worried but desperate to try again. Is it okay for me to be joining this thread?


----------



## MelloYello

Hello everybody!! I know it's been some time. As it turns out I have a lil surprise coming this summer!! Oddly.....We weren't even trying. We had decided to take a break bc it was so stressful and disappointing so we figured we wouldn't actively try and behold.....a nice Summer Surprise!!! Thanks for all the support!!! Good Luck to everybody!


----------



## merristems

Excellent news Mellow congratulations xx


----------



## LoraLoo

of course jenny, welcome, sorry for your loss :flower:

Mellow, massive congrats! xx


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss Jenny. Welcome to our little group. 

Congratulations Mello!


----------



## Moonbabies

Jenny, sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread.
Mellow, that is wonderful!

I got my numbers back from Wednesday after begging for them (my doctor is on jury duty so they had to get another doc to sign off). Anyway, I was happy bc my hcg was 82 Monday and 43 hours later was 216 so it definitely doubled. I have been so happy since yesterday afternoon. But I just started spotting. It is very light pink but for me it probably means bad news (since that's how my other three miscarriages started and 2 of them right around the 5 week mark like now). I will still try to stay optimistic until it turns red but I feel like my heart is breaking.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope it is just random spotting and doesn't come to anything moonbabies


----------



## jennyb86uk

Good luck moonbabies! Hopefully it's nothing! *bighugs*


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome Jenny, sorry for you loss. 

Massive congrats Mello

Moon: really hope it's nothing to be worried about. xxx


----------



## Moonbabies

Thanks everyone, I have stopped so I'm keeping my fingers crossed... It just reminds me so much of my very first mc. I can only hope everything is okay. Nothing to be done right now. I appreciate the good thoughts though and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry for your loss and welcome Jenny :hugs:

Congrats mello that's brilliant news :)

How's everyone today? Has the clocks going back altered anyone's sleep pattern? X


----------



## ickle pand

I slept most of yesterday afternoon because we were so tired after Friday night so our sleeping patterns are all over the place lol!

I took my first clomid last night. The only side effect so far was bad dreams. I've just thought though, I'm supposed to take the tablets at the same time everyday. I took last nights at 9pm so I think that means I should take it at 8pm for the rest of course.


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-goodluck with your clomid cycle.some dr. advice to take it same time the day.my dr. also adviced me to do so.i really hope you get bfp with clomid.


----------



## ayclobes

Moon - I spotted for 2 wks when i was 5.5-6wks pregnant with this lil man! and he's been thriving and growing away since then! be positive! if you have concerns, call your doc!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Moon I spotted from 4-8 weeks this time and everything was perfectly fine :flower: I know it's easier said than done saying not to worry xxx


----------



## Moonbabies

Thanks you guys! I appreciate the optimism and support. I know some people spot when they are pregnant but spotting has been the first sign with all three of my miscarriages. When I had my son I didn't spot at all except implantation bleeding and one day at about 9 weeks. Last pregnancy I spotted on and off the whole time and lost the baby at 10 weeks. I am trying to stay positive though and your support means a lot to me. I think I am even tiring my normally patient and supportive husband with my worry though he understands. Overall I feel more pregnant at 5 weeks than I did at 9 weeks last time so my fingers are crossed. I find this hard to believe but I wish I would get morning sick again like I was when I was pregnant with my son. Even though it was miserable it was constant reassurance that hormone levels were up.
Ickle, let us know how the Clomid is going. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Clomid is going fine so far. I keep feeling little twinges in my ovaries but I think I could just be taking more notice than I normally would. 

Any sign of your spotting slowing down or stopping moonbabies?


----------



## ginny83

Glad clomid is going good so far :) It's hard not to analyse every twinge isn't it! I remember the first cycle we ttc I thought my body was going crazy with twinges and I had mid cycle spotting which I had never noticed ever having before!!

I've started bleeding again today :/ Not sure what is going on. I basically stopped bleeding about 4 days ago, then yesterday and this morning had a tiny tiny bit of spotting. Then all of a sudden today at lunch I had a big gush (sorry tmi!) and since then it's been light/medium flow. Has anyone else had a D&E and experienced this?


----------



## Dani Rose

YAY ickle excited for you!!! 

Had nurse today and she said it was to test testosterone, wtf?!? I said no but not freaking out as googled and not good if those levels are high and they never said!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed Ickle!! :D 

:hugs: Ginny I hope it stops soon so you can relax and get on NTNP

:hugs: Dani try not to worry, I know easier said than done :(

Has the bleeding stopped yet Moonbabies? :hugs: 

AFM: Got a really bad headache :( had it since yesterday :cry: x


----------



## ickle pand

Who was testing you testosterone and why Dani? I've had mine done but that was for getting my PCOS diagnosed.


----------



## LoraLoo

ginny83 said:


> Glad clomid is going good so far :) It's hard not to analyse every twinge isn't it! I remember the first cycle we ttc I thought my body was going crazy with twinges and I had mid cycle spotting which I had never noticed ever having before!!
> 
> I've started bleeding again today :/ Not sure what is going on. I basically stopped bleeding about 4 days ago, then yesterday and this morning had a tiny tiny bit of spotting. Then all of a sudden today at lunch I had a big gush (sorry tmi!) and since then it's been light/medium flow. Has anyone else had a D&E and experienced this?

I didn't have a D&C I had the pessary and oral tablet to induce labout but thats EXACTLY what i was like. Its been 7 weeks now and I'm still randomly spotting and have no idea what CD i am on because of it. Hope the bleeding stops soon, I used to find it used to 'gush' if i had been on my feet alot and probably over-doing things xx


----------



## Moonbabies

Ginny, I had a natural mc but I spotted on and off for a couple weeks. I bled again when I had almost hit the 4 week anniversary of my mc which I counted as ending my first cycle.
Ickle, that is awesome!
Dani, you have me curious about testosterone.

I have stopped bleeding! :) My doctor called today with my hcg and progesterone results. I had 620 hcg which is definitely good since I had 216 2 days prior. She said my progesterone was lower than she'd like given my history of miscarriage so she would like me to take Crinone to play it safe. She said it was up to me but it wouldn't hurt anything. I guess I will give in and take the stuff even though I still have my reservations. She said my progesterone was at 15.3 (I would be 18 dpo when I had the test done). From what I gather online that seems acceptable but on the low side. Anyone have more experience with progesterone numbers?


----------



## ickle pand

Where are you moonbabies? I know that the US and the UK measure in different ways.


----------



## Moonbabies

I'm in the U.S. I don't know the measurements, they just gave me a number.


----------



## ickle pand

Here's a chart that shows for a normal non-pregnancy cycle. The US measures in ng/ml, so you can see the difference. I'm not sure what it should be in a pregnant cycle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerogesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## MelloYello

Thank you!!! This really means a lot to me!! So excited. And so blessed. My son is so excited. He holds my hand when we walk bc he doesn't want me to stumble or trip. LOL. It's the cutest thing. But he is the lil man. All he talks about is how much he's gonna help. He's wanted to be a big brother for a long time. And he will almost be 12 by the time this lil one comes. The entire family is excited.


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw mello that is so lovely! My dd is going to be so excited but can't tell her yet!

My prog was 212 pre bfp! Wtf. My hcg was neg at that point but got a bfp only 2 days later. 

No idea re testosterone will be asking the dr tomo wtf if going on!


----------



## MelloYello

It's so crazy how this all works isn't it> My DD is July 9th. Which is crazy bc my son is a July baby too!!! Lol!! I'm gonna be one broke mommy. LOL. But i don't mind at all. And my nephew will be 3 on June 2nd so yeah....my wallet is in for heartbreak. LOL


----------



## Dani Rose

My son is June, daughter August and this one July! So yup I'm right there with you. I'm due a week after DS bday so I'm convinced they'll end up sharing! Cute.


----------



## MelloYello

Wow!!! Lol. This is insanely exciting!! I have my nephew in June my baby and my big boy in July and my daughter's birthday celebration in August that we celebrate every year in her memory. So yeah doll....we are gonna be broke!! LOL. I need to stick it out as long as possible with my job....but luckily my best friend and my little one's godmother is my boss and a mom of 3 so she understands. Plus my dr already wrote me a prescription for the nausea so i can continue to work. Thank God. plus I have one of the best OB'GYN's in the state of Indiana bc I'm also high risk so my mom/family has peace of mind about that.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm not excited at all yet. Hard to look ahead after the past. Too scared!


----------



## MelloYello

Trust me Dani. I understand. I lost my daughter at 7 months.....and they say you're in the clear after 3 months. smh. But stay optimistic Dani. I know it's hard. I honestly wasn't ever 100% about trying for another bc every time I thought about it.....my anxiety was awful just from thinking about my previous experiences. I had pre-term labor with my son twice in that pregnancy and toxemia with my daughter so I understand 100% where you're coming from. It's one of those exciting yet terrifying journeys all wrapped into one.


----------



## Dani Rose

WOW no chat today?! It's never this quiet when I come one! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## ickle pand

I was thinking earlier that its been quiet. 

I've been a little down today because its been 5 years since we started TTC. Never thought it would take this long.


----------



## Hope39

Hugs Ickle.

It just shows how strong you are to have been goingbthrough this process for such a long time, I don't know how you've done it

I'm heading for 3 years and its tough, I'm really struggling this week also. The NHS have messed up twice in a week and I had a meltdown yesterday because of it, I actually felt like I was going a bit mental, it takes a lot to break me and they have broken me :(

You will make a wonderful mum and your time will come, you know you can get pregnant, you've lost an amazing amount of weight, again your determination has shone through, you now have clomid and I am certain you will get your BFP soon, it's round the corner waiting, 

Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle :( I agree with hope though :)

Hope the NHS are a joke! Honestly wind me up so bad


----------



## Hope39

Their incompetence tipped me over the edge yesterday, I cried more yesterday than i have with the 5 miscarriages I suffered. My sister is preparing a letter of complaint for me, doubt it will achieve much but will make me feel better x


----------



## Moonbabies

Oh Ickle, I'm so sorry. Hang in there!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Big hugs Ickle and Hope. We'll all get there in the end. xx


----------



## ginny83

Ickley - Sorry that your journey has been so much longer than you thought it would be x 
I know I'm not in the same situation as you, but it's almost 12 months since we started ttc for #2 - I never thought that this year would have panned out the way it has for me. I've been feeling really down about it. 

Hears hoping this time next year we'll all be holding forever babies x


----------



## merristems

:hugs: Ickle Hang in there hon the clomid is going to do its thing and very soon you will be a mummy :)
Hope I hope the letter works out, why are they so useless for some people andbrilliant for others is so unfair.

I have a little question to ask of you ladies- who knows about Pro-lactin and why and what would cause it to be high (900). My dear friend has just been told hers is high and I hoped and know someone must know about it here :) Thanks for any input : xxx


----------



## Moonbabies

Merri, I have no idea... sorry :(

I found out my progesterone is going down... I am going to start taking the medicine. I'm super bummed because I thought things were feeling better... now I will be worried until my first scan. I just want to curl up in bed and sleep and hope to feel better. So down.


----------



## ickle pand

I found this about prolactin. Hope it helps. 

https://m.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/heartandblood/203252.html


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, not been around much either, feeling a bit fed up. Midwife apologised to me on Wednesday for the way i was treated during my pregnancy with Alfie. Didn't even try and defend herself just held her hands up and said she was in the wrong :nope: should i be happy? Because i dont feel it.

CD 28 for me, OPK's still negative and no AF its going to be a long cycle! 

How are you feeling with the clomid Ickle? xx


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think happy is the right feeling, you're never going to be happy about but hopefully it gave you a bit of closure. I hope AF or ov starts soon. 

I'm feeling fine at the moment. Ovaries are twinging now and again but nothing bad. I've been a little bit irritable but again nothing to bad. One of my friends has been encouraging me to rant and get it out of my system. Which has helped :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle what cd are you? I O'd 14-19 on clomid. You will know when it's time! The day of and after I'm a lot achey!


----------



## ickle pand

Cd 8 just now. I'm so impatient though, I just want to get there so we can get to work lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Id say in about 4 more days you will start to feel more. Get plenty bd in before O as O is often too painful for me. I only did the night before and 2 before that this time ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I'll remember that. We're on a sex ban from tomorrow until the scan :( Clomid has made me more frisky lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Really? Why? Incase of over stimulation? 

Yeh I was the same first cycle on it! X


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they're really cautious about multiple pregnancies at Aberdeen. No Bding 2 or 3 days before the scan and if I do overstimulate then no Bding afterwards.


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh crap lol


----------



## ickle pand

I know. Fingers crossed for 1 or 2 follies!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately... It's cd61, and nothing is happening. So tbh, I prefer taking a step back. But my thoughts are with all of you.
On the other hand we've just got a new kitten. Kids are so happy! He fell asleep on my lap yesterday, I told dh "shall i put him in his bed?" To which he said: "is it our new baby or what?" Lool!

Ickle: thinking of you, hope this is THE cycle for you! 

Hope: hope that goes ok with the letter.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, hope you are all ok. I'm always stalking for news. Not sure if Faye will be around today but I just wanted to send a hug and some thoughts, as I know today is particularly painful for her. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

big hugs faye xxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thinking of you Faye :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

AFM - I'm counting down the hours until my scan tomorrow to count the follies. I've been aching in both my ovaries but mostly my right and I've got spots on the right side of my body and that's supposed to indicate that I'll ovulate from the right. I hate this uncertainty, I'll be really glad to know what we're doing, one way or another after tomorrow.

Less than 23 hours to go now :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Faye big hugs. 

Oh Ickle I can't wait to hear! 

Ms has kicked in here, struggling today. So scared for Friday x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thinking if you today Faye :hugs: 

Hope AF or :bfp: turns up soon for you Ummi :(

:happydance: ickle can't wait to see how many follies you have!! X


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have a scan on Friday Dani? I hope everything's going well and that ms doesn't get too bad. I can't believe you're nearly 6 weeks gone already!


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with your scans Dani and Ickle! 

I'm finally getting BFNs - yay for the small things hey? Still spotting/light flow on and off though.


----------



## ickle pand

That's good that your body is starting to get back to normal now Ginny. Hopefully the spotting will stop soon too.


----------



## merristems

Oh excited to hear we have some scans coming up good luck and FX Danni and Ickle :)
Wow Ummi Your chart is epic I hope things start happening soon for you :hugs:
Thinking of you Faye 
Sorry I have been mia I just needed to step back a bit-but i have been reading most days so I have an idea whos where etc.
Nothing to report here except my cycles seem to be getting wierd-mid cycle spotting twice now which i have never had before. So annoying because a girl gets her hopes up and then bfn! No more testing until end of the week for me!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle cant wait to hear your news will be logging in xx
Ginny really hope the spotting stops soon xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Thank you so, so much ladies, desperately hard but trying to stay positive xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Merri: [email protected] "epic" cycle ^_^

Ickle: can't to read your news tomo

Kelly: wow! 19 weeks already?? I can't believe it! How are you doing? 

Mmm: hope you're ok

Ginny: little step indeed, but that first bfn is so important, as much for a ttc purpose than for a psychological one. 

Faye: hope you're ok too (sorry for the typo) 

Hi everyone else I may have missed.


----------



## 1angelbaby

Hey everyone. I'm new to this, don't even know if I'm in the right place. never been on one b4 but I thought it might be helpful. I had a mc at 14 weeks on oct 26th. On oct 24th had an ultrasound n everything was good according to the ob office. I did notice my son wasn't moving around at all n he normally put on a show for us. I had been bleeding for about a week. Dr said it was a busted blood vessel n every thing was fine. The day after my ultrasound I started having pains (found out later it was contractions) n it hurt really bad when I sat down (found out it was from a uterin infection) n then two days after my dr app where they assured me everything was normal I had my mc. It was horrible! Sometimes I just don't know how to deal with it. My dr said I still have some what of an infection. I go back tomorrow for an ultrasound to make sure all is cleared out n my infections gettin better. The dr recommended waiting two cycles to try again once they check my hormones n other stuff. Am I crazy for wanting to try again asap? I feel like if I don't have a bfp b4 my due date in April I'm not gonna handle it well at all. I hope I can be as strong as y'all seem to be.


----------



## LoraLoo

Faye :hugs: Hope today has been as gentle as possible.

1angelbaby- no you aren't crazy hun, and if you are, then so are we :winkwink: Sorry for your loss and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss 1angelbaby. Welcome to our little group. The ladies here are amazing :)


----------



## merristems

Welcome angelbaby, sorry for your loss. You're not crazy its a natural feeling to want to be pregnant again after a loss, and im sure you will be again soon :hugs:


----------



## Moonbabies

Angelbaby,
I am so sorry for your loss. You aren't crazy at all. After my first miscarriage at 5 weeks I got pregnant again before even one cycle had gone by (surprised my doctor) and had a healthy baby boy. I didn't try for awhile after my second miscarriage. After my third (I was 10 weeks) my doctor told me to wait one cycle and am am pregnant again before cycle two (though admittedly I am a nervous wreck). I was one that felt like I had to be pregnant again RIGHT AWAY. Everyone reacts differently to miscarriage but I completely understand your need to get pregnant again right away. Welcome to the board. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Photogmommy

Hi ladies, I had my MC on October 30th 4weeks 4days pregnant. My doc told me to wait till I had one period and then I could start trying again. I only bled red for 2 days, brown for 2 then nothing. My hgc was at 12.8 the day of MC and 2 days later was at 4. 

I heard you can be the most fertile right after MC. I really dont want to wait a month to try again. Any one else on here had success right after MC?


----------



## 1angelbaby

Thank you ladies! :) it helps to talk about it n know I'm not alone. I just feel like I'm not the woman u should be because I couldn't carry my son to full term. I never realized how common mc's are until I had mine, n I admire all of you for how strong y'all seem to be with handling everything. I'm an emotional wreck most of the time. My poor husband don't know what to do with me half the time. Again thank y'all. I'm glad I found this! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Photogmommy most of the time they tell you to wait purely for dating reason since it can be hard to estimate when you'll ovulate after a mc, so unless you have a specific reason to wait I'd say you're fine to try. The way I see it, if your body isn't ready, then it won't allow you to get pregnant so nothing is lost. 

1angelbaby it's such a relief to know you're not alone isn't it?


----------



## ickle pand

I've got 2 big follies 21.2mm on the right and 21.4 on the left so we're good to go. So relieved! Lining is nice and thick too.


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo ickle you go girl xx
im really well thanks ummi for asking time is flying


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg Ickle! Aghhhh and a thick lining! This is it! This is it!!! Rem it can take 3 cycles usually but I just have a good feeling! I think the ra causes issues and clomid defo helps me! Eeeeek


----------



## ickle pand

I'm just chuffed to bits that the clomid has worked, with no messing about with dosages, so at least we're in with a fighting chance :)

I'm so over the sore boobs and feeling nauseous though. It's not putting me in the mood for DTD lol!


----------



## ickle pand

Holy crap Kelly, you're nearly halfway! When did that happen? Lol!


----------



## LoraLoo

I guess we wont be seeing much of you over the next few days Ickle :winkwink: Good Luck xx


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I'll be posting from my phone while I'm lying with my legs in the air ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeah O time is quite intense but it's a good sign its working. Be prepared for lots of pg symptoms too. But fx cos you are pg! I was spewing by 6dpo!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok that's good to know. I did have a few other follies but the three biggest were below the 13mm cut off so they won't produce any eggs. I suppose they could be giving off extra hormones though.


----------



## Moonbabies

Congratulations Ickle!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! That is good news.

Photogmommy, I got pregnant right away after my first mc at 5 weeks and had a healthy and happy little boy.

I am feeling a little better today. I still hate this medicine but if it will save my little bean then it will be worth it.


----------



## Photogmommy

Thanks so much ladies for the info. My hubbs still isnt on board! He want's to listen to the Doc and wait till i have 1 period.... I just don't know how to convince him there is no medical reason we should wait! ughh its killing me!


----------



## Dani Rose

Moon babies what are you taking? 

Photogmommy would seduction work? Try not to make out its ttc? Men are totally different to us!


----------



## Moonbabies

Dani it is Crinone 8%


----------



## Photogmommy

Dani Rose said:


> Moon babies what are you taking?
> 
> Photogmommy would seduction work? Try not to make out its ttc? Men are totally different to us!

Possibly, but if he trys to pull out then i would have to pull a wrestler leg wrap around is waist, and possibly a choke hold. lmao!


----------



## Moonbabies

LOL Photogmommy!


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh yeh I've heard of that. If it works its worth it. I'm on low dose aspirin, prednisolone and hydroxychloroquine. All can help prevent MC.

Well choke hold it is then ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Hydroxychloriquine helps reduce mc? That's awesome :)


----------



## Dani Rose

When I was researching its safety I found some articles on how it is often prescribed to prevent MC so it's good :) I was on it last time though so I guess only if its something it can control x


----------



## ickle pand

Well anything that can help even a little is good.


----------



## Dani Rose

For sure ;)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I wrote something earlier, but it didn't get through :(

Ickle: yeah for the follies! I'm so so hopeful for you! 

Welcome to our new ladies. Sorry for your losses. Hope you'll get your bfp quickly!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for the follies ickle. I have everything crossed for you in the next few days!!

When's your scan Dani? 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## ickle pand

Oh my poor ovaries are aching today. Up until now it's been on and off but it's constant today. The sooner those follies pop the better! I'm really craving corned beef just now. That's a bit strange isn't it? I haven't eaten it since I was a kid lol.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Oh my poor ovaries are aching today. Up until now it's been on and off but it's constant today. The sooner those follies pop the better! I'm really craving corned beef just now. That's a bit strange isn't it? I haven't eaten it since I was a kid lol.

That is a bit odd :haha: Do you think you will Ovulate in the next couple of days? I'm excited for you! Send those Ovulating vibes my way too please, lol, still waiting.

Pretty annoyed with the Clear Blue Digi OPK's though, its obviously now that it did give me a false smiley face couple of weeks ago cos the dye ran :growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

The problem with OPK's is that you can have multiple surges of LH in a cycle without actually ovulating. I hope you ov soon!

I think I will ov soon given the size of the follies and how swollen my ovaries feel. Hopefully it'll happen before the weekend.


----------



## mohini12

Ickle-hope you catch your eggy this time.wish you all the very very best.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> The problem with OPK's is that you can have multiple surges of LH in a cycle without actually ovulating. I hope you ov soon!
> 
> I think I will ov soon given the size of the follies and how swollen my ovaries feel. Hopefully it'll happen before the weekend.

True but i genuinely think it was a false + cos of the dye. Feeling a bit sorry for myself today just been choosing Eve's birthday presents, just so unfair having to find things that are weather proof so that they dont go horrible in the rain :nope: Was really hoping I might be pregnant by her birthday, thought it might take the edge off the heartache a bit but its not going to happen now, not before the 26th. Will have to move my goal post to Xmas now. I'm not sure if having a date to aim for helps or if its just setting yourself up for a fall?! xx


----------



## ickle pand

I think you're better not giving yourself a date to aim for. I've had so many over the last 5 years and all they do is hurt if/when you don't meet them and then they ruin the occasion if its a birthday or Christmas. 

It's not really a goal that you have much control over. You can do everything perfectly and it still not happen. So, by setting a goal, you're sort of setting yourself up to feel like a failure if you don't achieve it, if that makes sense. Just take it a cycle at a time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loraloo I really wanted to be pregnant before my due date for my second loss. It took longer than I thought it would and as that milestone approached I told myself that if I wasn't pregnant I would take a couple of months off and NTNP as I was getting sick of the whole opk/temping craziness. I had also started an 8 week running plan training to run 5k. I told myself if I didn't get the bfp before that due date along with NTNP I would extend that goal to running 10k. Having something else to focus on genuinely helped me. I ran my 5k the day before I got my bfp, which was just a couple of weeks before the due date. So my advice is keep the goal date in mind but have a couple of other plans so you don't feel too dejected if you are not pregnant again by then. I really hope you are.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle O will be soon! YAY!!!! Hope u have been at it!! ;) So excited! Clomid totally gives you cravings and pg symptoms!

My scan is 9.40 on friday, Fin just told me he wants 2 babies, a boy and girl, he doesn't even know we are pg! eeeek!

I wanted to be pg before my april DD, I was and lost it a week before, that sucked! So my october due date I wanted to be pg but didn't make an issue thinking about it. My bfp was on my due date, it feels like a sign!

Mrs M how are you? Not long to go! Whats your EDD? x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah you're right - sore boobs, nausea, food cravings, mood swings! 

I think young kids pick up on things without you realising it. I wonder if there is 2 in there lol! Fili keeps joking that both my follies are going to fertilise and then one will split and I'll end up with triplets. Scary thought lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Well my progesterone was 212 pre BFP and was higher after BFP, Sooooo


----------



## ickle pand

I'm even more excited for your scan now :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ssssshhh! haha! Imagine we can meet at the maternity and not the FC! Ahhhh I will be so excited!!! I declare a starbucks/mamas and papas date as soon as your BFP comes in!


----------



## ickle pand

212 is a 2nd or 3rd tri progesterone level normally... Maybe you've got a whole litter in there lol!

https://women.webmd.com/progesterone-15286?page=2

It's definitely a date! I always try to go into Mamas and Papas when were at Union Square but DH won't let me :(


----------



## Dani Rose

I go in too! Actually been pram browsing, picked mine haha! 

LALLALALALA I cant hear you!


----------



## ickle pand

I just window shop online - he can't stop me doing that lol!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi all! I'm new. I miscarried on October 26th at 5 Weeks and 2 days. I'm currently charting to see what my cycle is doing. We are definitely ttc. Unfortunately, I'm due to o today and my husband and I have food poisoning. So, I'm at the hospital getting fluids. Hopefully his swimmers stuck around for a couple of days!


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Callie. So sorry for your loss. I hope you and your DH are feeling better soon.


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you. it Justs figures what poor timing I have to get sick.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Dani! Yes that happened to me after my first loss as well, wanted a bfp before my November due date. Got bfp at the beginning of September but miscarried mid October. Thankfully we seem to be going swimmingly this time, sounds like yours is doing great too. My due date is December 30th so it could be this year or next! I'm so excited!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was thinking would be xmas or new year, exciting date!!! Eeeeeek! Either way atleast you will be distracted if he keeps you waiting! You don't know sex do you? 

Calliebaby so sorry to read your news, this is an awesome place, it has kept me sane the last 8 months! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No Dani, team yellow. I have been thinking girl these last few weeks, but I was convinced it was a boy for ages. I don't mind. Two girls would be lovely, one of each would be lovely. 
Welcome Callie, sorry for your loss. I hope you are soon pregnant again.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies, loving reading the positive vibes and lovely energy on the thread again, really excited for the new babies heading our way.

Calliebaby, so sorry for your loss ;0( You're in the right place.

Ickle - On clomid, for me at least, ov was massively noticeable, I was tweaky, ahem very sexual and had a massive OWWWWWWW on the day ... why cant be be like that every cycle, at least we'd know! Good luck xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I've definitely noticed the increase in libido lol! I'm really sore today on my right side. It feels like pressure so I think the follie is just away to pop. I hope so too, I don't want this to drag on too long.


----------



## ginny83

Exciting times for you Ickle! It'll be interesting to see how accurate the CBFM is :)

How are you going Faye?

I have my first appointment with the recurrent miscarriage clinic on 6th December. I'm so happy that it's set. The hospital kept making my appointment with the wrong clinic and I was worried that it was going to make my appointment not be until after Christmas. I never would have thought that I'd be looking forward to having an appointment in a recurrent miscarriage clinic - very weird feeling!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Mig I think i am pink but we are yellow too, unless I find out more than one then might need to pre plan a lot! Including rooms etc as we only have 3 here and 2 kids as it is!

Ginny glad the app is through, I felt the same. FX it was just bad luck, although it is sometimes easier to have something to blame/treat, hugs x x x


----------



## ginny83

I'll be devastated if they just say it was bad luck. I need some type of treatment plan or I don't think I can put myself through trying again. I can handle even them saying it's "unexplained recurrent miscarriage" but I still want to go on a treatment plan.


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe you should try to prepare yourself in case that is what they say. I can understand wanting there to be something wrong that can be treated/fixed so that this doesn't happen again.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle pand said:


> Holy crap Kelly, you're nearly halfway! When did that happen? Lol!

i know its flying by:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 20 weeks :)


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies how we doing today? 

Im feeling a bit fed up because i had bfn yesterday and still no sign of af showing up. I normally average 27day cycles 25 min-31max so this one is getting up there with the higher end. The thing is I don't feel like af is coming at all which i have never had. Also im not convinced I ovulated this cycle and I had mid cycle spotting last sat. I feel like im going backwards. I've spotted two months in a row now and this coincides with starting a prenatal supplement-could it be linked? I'm now considering seeing my gp for some tests. I came off bcp oct 2011 got preg in march but lost baby in may so in a way we have been trying for a year-I wonder whether they would start testing me being as im 30years old not 35. what can I expect from the first round of tests? Thanks ladies sorry to ramble Im just in need of some advice xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Merristems to be honest since you have had a pregnancy in that time I don't think they'd be testing you until it'd been over a year with nothing happening. If you do get to the testing stage it'd be a blood test on CD3 and another that's supposed to be at 7DPO but most GP's do it on CD21, regardless of how long your cycles are. 

Your age doesn't really come into it, its more to do with how long you've been trying.

What supplement are you taking? I see from you ticker that you're 16DPO, how are you confirming ovulation? I tried to click your ticker to see your chart but it's not working for some reason.


----------



## ickle pand

Copied from my journal - 

Well I'm not so sore today. Still a few twinges. I haven't had a peak on my CBFM yet though and I think the LH line is getting lighter and the oestradiol line is getting darker. I'll look at them properly tonight though once it's dried. I haven't felt any ovulation pain, more just the pressure. Not really sure what's happening. I've read that you're supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after you take the last tablet and today is 9 days so hopefully something will happen soon. 

Feeling a bit down in the dumps about it all today tbh. I thought that after such a positive scan on Tuesday that something would've happened by now. Meh.


----------



## merristems

Hi Ickle, This cycle I just did opks because i cant sleep when i take my temp. my surge started to build up cd10 and was strong positive opk on cd12 but I guess that doesnt mean i did ovulate-also i didnt wake up hot like usual during post ovulation time. Im not really sure whats happened. I was on foodstate Optimum vits. for preconception and pregnancy. I didnt think they would be interested until it had been a year of trying and its not that far off really. Do you think the vits could cause spotting?


----------



## merristems

:hugs: Ickle Im sure that it will pop out soon xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Ickle :hugs: try not to get too disheartened I bet O is just round the corner, you saw on the scan everything is looking good! Hopefully you will get your peak over the weekend and can fit lots of BD in that way :flower:

Dani, is it your scan today? If so, lots of love and luck! xx


----------



## ickle pand

I haven't heard of those vitamins so I'm not sure. If you're concerned maybe try a month off them, although you would need to still take folic acid. Are you still doing OPKs or did you stop after your +ve? Might be an idea to keep doing them and see what they say.

Thank you both. I think the clomid itself is making me feel more down than I normally would. I think I'll try to make sure we DTD tonight, tomorrow and Sunday which along with last night will mean we're pretty well covered if I do ov.


----------



## merristems

get to bding Ickle :)
yep I will try a month off them. who knows maybe i did ovulate later I did stop opk after positive! mmmm will keep you updated!


----------



## LoraLoo

Negative OPK again today, I have lost track of what CD I am on :wacko: In the 40's I think. Going to be a LONG cycle :nope: Just feeling frustrated!


----------



## Dani Rose

We had a scan today - still in shock.

It's triplets!!!! We only seen 2 :heart: :heart: , there was 3 sacs, the one without a hb has a yolk sac etc so we go back in 2 weeks to check it all out. O M G


----------



## ickle pand

Holy fuck!! (scuse my language)

You must be in total shock.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yup, Greig about died, I just keep laughing hahaha!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not surprised lol! I don't think I'd know whether to laugh or cry :) And to think that you had to persuade him to go for #3 and now you're getting #4 and #5 thrown in for free lol


----------



## kelly1973

fuck dani lol holy shit gob smacked lol congrats


----------



## LoraLoo

Dani Rose said:


> We had a scan today - still in shock.
> 
> It's triplets!!!! We only seen 2 :heart: :heart: , there was 3 sacs, the one without a hb has a yolk sac etc so we go back in 2 weeks to check it all out. O M G

:shock: omfg! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - I bet it is just around the corner ;0) Exciting

Ginny - I really hope you get some answers and a clear path forwards 

Dani - good luck on your scan!


----------



## fayewest

OH MY GOD, I just read that afterwards, blinking heck, brilliant and scary news, massive congratulations, time for more bedrooms! 

Sorry if I missed this but were you on clomid?xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Dani OMG! I think my OH would have passed out :lol: congratulations hun x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG!!! Daniiiiiii! That's fab! Wonderful and scary news indeed! Can't wait for your next scan! No wonder why your progesterone was so high!


----------



## Hope39

Holy Shite Dani, i choked on my cup of tea reading that

I think i would have personally died with shock in the u/s room with that news

You have your work cut out for you now hun, many congratulations and i wish you a happy, healthy and huge 9 months

xxxxxxxxxx

Ickle this could be you too, woop woop!!

xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I am still in shock, and keep laughing haha!!!

Whats meant to be I guess! :) I wanted 6 kids all my life LOL x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dani!!!!! Shit a brick!!! Congrats!!


----------



## mohini12

Dani-congrats on triplets.how exciting it is?goodluck with next scan.
Ickle-is folliculer study completed with you?
Mrs migg,hope,feye,emum how are you all?


----------



## ickle pand

Me with triplets hope? Oh no!!

Dani if you think triplets are going to be too much for you, I'll easy have one of them ;)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm getting my progesterone levels checked next week to make sure I've ovulated but that's all the monitoring I'll be having mohini.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mohini. I'm fine thank you, enjoying the last few weeks of pregnancy. Cheering you, Ickle, Faye and all the other ladies still waiting to conceive as always.


----------



## mohini12

Thanks mrs migg.and wish you a healthy kid .goodluck
ickle-goodluck with testing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mohini. Also you maybe missed her post, but Emum is no longer with us on here, she decided her ttc journey had come to an end and it was time to stop trying.


----------



## mohini12

Sorry to hear about Emum stop ttc journey.i missed her post.sometimes i think the same when trying 
very hard without any success.hope she join us soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You have time on your side Mohini. Hopefully it's just around the corner for you.


----------



## mohini12

Thanks mrs migg.


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no that is so sad about Emum :(

Ickle if you get pg they will scan you at about 6.5 weeks, they did with Fin and I was in the same clinic. Greig did try to sell a sonographer one today lol


----------



## ickle pand

Oh will they? That's good to know. I did see a sign in the scan room saying they'd give you a print out of early pregnancy scans for a donation. I was tempted to ask for some of the follies, just incase, but I thought she'd think I was a nutter :) I wonder if they keep it electronically so I could get a print out at a later date.


----------



## merristems

Oh wow Danni this is incredible news such a blessing for you and your family :) wooop woop x eekkkkxx

afm cd1 this arvo all that hope for nought! onwards and upwards :)


----------



## ickle pand

Oh I forgot to ask in all the excitement, do you have any pics of the babies?


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle no, they are really spaced out and she couldnt get 3 together, she took individuals but forgot to do extra so i didnt get :( I didnt think until home that i could have took a pic of the pic on my phone so i will make sure to do that next time or get an actual pic! Grrrr 
Gutted about that actually x


----------



## ickle pand

Where was it you got your scan? At the matty? I'm not surprised you weren't thinking straight after that shock lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle I don't even rem what the scan looked like! I didn't make out a thing. Utter shock! G said 2 were peanuts with flickers and one was a little line x


----------



## Moonbabies

OMG! I can't believe you are having TRIPLETS Dani! I am so excited for you! That is crazy! Massive congratulations!


----------



## ickle pand

There'll be more to see at the next scan so that'll be a better one anyway :)


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats on the triplets	Dani	! 
As for me, it looks as if I haven't missed ovulation after all...I'm now thinking today or tomorrow. Here's hoping ff confirms it by Tuesday!


----------



## MightyMom

Dani Rose said:


> We had a scan today - still in shock.
> 
> It's triplets!!!! We only seen 2 :heart: :heart: , there was 3 sacs, the one without a hb has a yolk sac etc so we go back in 2 weeks to check it all out. O M G

OMG!!! CONGRATS x3!! That is so GREAT GREAT GREAT! (I feel like talking like that goose from Charlotte's Web...just seems appropriate!) So chuffed for you Dani!


----------



## Dani Rose

I am still in the cant believe it stage, DH is taking it much better than I thought so thats good! I woke up crampy and feel sick. Guess the internal prob made me sore


----------



## ickle pand

I think it'll be a while before it sinks in properly Dani. Have you told any family yet?

AFM - I've had an awful night. Started off well, went to see my SIL and BIL. We weren't hungry so didn't bother with tea, afterwards DH had to go to work to check something and we decided to stop off for a mc'ds on the way home.

When we got home the upstairs neighbours were having a wee party and we could here laughing and their music playing. DH went to bed and I thought I'd better go to so we could DTD before he fell asleep. So we ended up bding while upstairs was playing Gangnam Style. Not the best for getting you in the mood! But we managed and went to sleep. 

I woke up about an hour and a half later in a lot of pain because my stomach was spasming. It happened on Tuesday but it passed after about 20 mins and then I was fine. Last night though it was just agony. I was up and down sitting up in bed trying to get comfortable but nothing worked. I had to wake DH up though because he slept through it all. After taking some buscopan I had left over from when I had this a few months ago, about 45 mins later, it started to ease off and I tried to get back to sleep. It started up again about 20 mins later, worse than before. It was horrible. I was pacing the flat trying to get it to stop because I couldn't sit still. I eventually had to get DH to phone NHS 24 (which is an advice line where they tell you if you need to go straight to hospital, to an put of hours service, can wait until your GP surgery is open or can self treat). They sent me to the out of hours service and told me to take some co-codamol. As I was getting dressed to go though, the pain started to ease off. I think the buscopan had kicked in finally. We still went to the out of hours just in case it came on again but the doctor said there wasn't much more he could suggest more than I'd already been doing. So happy with that we came come and got to sleep at about 6.30. Poor DH had lifeboat training a 9am. I stayed in bed but woke up feeling really sick. I eventually was sick which I hate but I feel better now which is a relief. 

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself so I think we'll just have a duvet day when DH gets home. 

Sorry for the novel lol!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle so sorry you had such a crap night a duvet day is a good idea try to catch up on some sleep how are you feeling now?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling much better now. I'm a bit scared to eat breakfast through so I'm just drinking water.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, just thought I'd pop on and see Dani's good news then nearly gave OH heart attack by shouting out - bloody hell!! Huge congratulations Dani!!! So very very happy for you.

Ickle - hope you feel better soon, I'll reply more in your journal.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Had to pop in and say OMG OMG OMG OMG!! Dani - what awesome news!! I can well imagine that you must be in shock right now!! *hugs* I'm so happy for you!


----------



## calliebaby

Where was your pain at ickle? Any gallbladder issues in your family?


----------



## ickle pand

It was on the left hand side under my ribs callie so probably not my gallbladder. The out of hours doctor thinks I should speak to my own GP about getting bloods and an ultrasound to make sure though.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle it could be OHSS, and that is only supposed to happen if there is HCG present, so after a trigger or you are preggo :) Just to get you excited!!!

I told my mum and she hasn't been very supportive, I know the risks and how crazy it will all be etc, but whats meant to be will be x


----------



## ickle pand

I think it was too high up to be OHSS since its just under my ribs. 

Your mum is probably still in shock and worried about her baby. I'm sure she'll be more supportive once she gets used to the idea.


----------



## Dani Rose

I just googled it for you and others had pain there with it! Eeeek!

No she is just not the most supportive anyway. :(


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have a link Dani? I haven't found anything. I've been feeling twinges in my ovaries all day but not any pain. Still don't know where I am. I couldn't temp this morning because I was at the hospital at my usual temping time.


----------



## Dani Rose

google ohss and under rib pain, there is loads of them :)


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi ladies!

Thought I'd check in!! I've missed you all and love reading your stories!

Little Olivia is now 2 months old!! Time flies!! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## ickle pand

2 months? Wow! She's just gorgeous. Hope you're well :)


----------



## debzie

Seems like a few are popping in so I thought I would say hi and congratulations Dani, wonderful news. I had to read your post twice as I thought I was reading wrong. It sooo special being pregnant with multiples. I am wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy with your rainbows at the end. 

Ickle hope the pain subsides.

Hi to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw thankyou guys. Just cant wait until next friday to know what we are dealing with, 2 or 3! eeek!


----------



## Photogmommy

Dani Rose said:


> Aw thankyou guys. Just cant wait until next friday to know what we are dealing with, 2 or 3! eeek!

Congrats dani! 

I have been reading the comments from your announcment and cracking up. We all talk baby (1 baby) all the time. Its shocking to imagine 3 holy crap! Not sure of your back story, were you on medication to help concieve or are they natural triplets?


----------



## klcuk3

Can I join this thread please? I had my 2nd mc on 1st Nov. My first mc was before my daughter...I conceived her on my 3rd cycle following my d&c.

This time I have miscarried naturally at 8 weeks and since the bleeding stopped a few days ago I have started ttc already! I hope it won't take too long to conceive again x


----------



## Moonbabies

Of course klcuk! I'm sorry for your losses but you are welcome here! I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our group klcuk. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies just popping back to say i had my 20 week scan and we are team blue, we have been told we have a two vessel unbilical instead of three so will be under consultant care, i did the wrong thing and googled this and scared myself to death wont be doing that again.
hope your all ok xxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats on team blue Kelly! That's what I predicted for you :)

I hope everything is ok, it sounds like it'll just be a precaution that you're under consultant care.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle you are doing pretty well with your gender predictions aren't you? How many is that you have got right now?


----------



## ickle pand

5 out of 8 so far which is 63%. Just waiting to see if my guess for you is right now :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I LOVE that you also gave me that as a percentage :haha: you said team blue for me didn't you? I am thinking its a girl now.


----------



## ickle pand

I do love my stats :) I've got girl down for you in my spreadsheet. I need to put in some due date guesses though - lots coming up in the next few months!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't know there was a spreadsheet :haha: ace. My predictions for myself are Jan 4th, girl, 8lb 12.


----------



## ickle pand

Well there's too many people to keep track of and I'm forgetful lol!

I should've kept a note of everyone's guesses. I'll add yours for you though.


----------



## kelly1973

we should just skip gender scans and go to ickle lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Hahaha Ickle a spreadsheet! hahahaha that is ace!!!

Is it too early to guess me??


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Kelly!

Well I usually guess when I'm looking at the scan pics, so I'll guess you after your next one Dani :)


----------



## Dani Rose

OK :) This will be your test! 3 right ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Are you going to find out the genders or will you be team yellow?


----------



## Dani Rose

Yellow :)


We found out dd and DS, DH didn't really want to so I promised next time I'd wait and actually want a surprise. It would be good for planning esp with 3 but it will also save me money in the long run lol. Ppl can just get us what we need once they arrive ;)


----------



## ickle pand

The chances are you'll have at least one of each but it'd be easier if you had a heap of unisex clothes that would do for any baby rather than having to have their own stuff, especially in the early days.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

As you already have one of each I'm guessing you will already have stuff that will be suitable anyway? We were team yellow with Edie too so all the stuff we bought before she was born - cot bedding, Moses basket, pram etc was all unisex and her room, which she will be sharing eventually is lemon and brown. I'm pleased I stuck to neutrals now. Even stuff I bought after, like the high chair is suitable for either. The only thing I went pink on is the small umbrella buggy that I keep at my mums but that can be easily and cheaply replaced. 
So excited for you Dani. Has your mum come round to the idea of it yet?


----------



## Lozdi

Dani Rose said:


> We had a scan today - still in shock.
> 
> It's triplets!!!! We only seen 2 :heart: :heart: , there was 3 sacs, the one without a hb has a yolk sac etc so we go back in 2 weeks to check it all out. O M G

:shock::shock::shock: Oh my goodness! Congrats (x3 LOL)


----------



## Dani Rose

I got rid of all of Leilas as we were in a small flat and didnt have space to keep, all new with Fin but blue, kept all of it or most. So if girls we need more lol x


----------



## ayclobes

Dani - wow, triplets?! either way if theres 2 or 3, congrats! my DH really thought we were gonna have twins mainly b/c of the injections i was on, but luckily there's just 1 lil man in there!


----------



## Lozdi

I can't stop smiling about those triplets Dani...I just told OH and his response was to give me a stern look and say 'Don't you dare have triplets!!' :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

Haha, we were a little shocked and scared, I think if all 3 make it we will go through that all again next week. Mainly I just want the 2 with HBs to be ok but I am happy to take what life throws at us. Financially this is huge but we will manage, we have to!


----------



## ickle pand

Will having 3 babies affect your childminding?


----------



## Dani Rose

I was quitting once had A baby anyway so wont matter, I will do photography when Greig is off, he gets 2-3 days a week. My aunt has offered a day and maybe some other ppl will help too, there is a nursery near me that I am considering as if 3 I am going to need some time out once they are a bit bigger, lets face it lol x


----------



## fayewest

Massive Congrats Kelly ;0) xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

That's the good thing about your photography - you can book appointments to suit yourself. Is Fin in nursery yet? That'll make things a bit easier once he is.


----------



## calliebaby

I can't wait to see your next scan pic Dani! 
Add for me, i'm trying to hold off and test on Thanksgiving. One more week!


----------



## ickle pand

When is thanksgiving? I only know its in November sometime and that's thanks to an episode of How I Met Your Mother lol!

I'm very excited - blood test day is finally here!


----------



## calliebaby

Lol...its the 22nd. always on a Thursday, but the exact date changes every year.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck today ickle xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks MMM. Bloods have been taken, just got to wait for the results now. I should get them about 2-3pm.


----------



## Dani Rose

Eeeek!

I usually do a thanksgiving dinner, cant be bothered this year as Leila has swimming lessons that day now x


----------



## ickle pand

Do you Dani? I don't know anyone over here that celebrates it. 

Happy 7 weeks :) When is it you get your next scan again?


----------



## Dani Rose

I have lots of friends overseas so I celebrate it so I dont feel left out haha!

A week tomo :) Was properly retching this morning!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol fair enough - any excuse to celebrate :)

You poor thing, a triple dose of hormones must be hard.


----------



## Dani Rose

Its not so bad, just this morning really, makes me think number 3 is def there now, eeek! So want it to be next friday!


----------



## ickle pand

I bet! Only 7 sleeps to go :)


----------



## Moonbabies

Whew Dani I know what you mean about retching though mostly I just feel like I'm going to all the time. Tomorrow is my first scan so I am super nervous and excited. I should be 7weeks and 3-4 days (according to O, not lmp) tomorrow so we'll see. I scheduled my appointment on my birthday so we could really celebrate but now I'm so nervous that if it goes bad it will ruin the whole weekend. We are supposed to go to the scan in the morning then go on a mini vacation to my sister's cabin to relax in the woods all weekend. My whole family is going. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well. Ickle when is your blood test and when will you know the results?


----------



## ickle pand

My blood test was this morning and I was supposed to find out the results this afternoon but when they hadn't called me by 4.30pm I called them to get they're voicemail saying they'd gone home for the day. I'm less than happy about it. I left a message but I'll be phoning them first thing to find out what happened.


----------



## ickle pand

I ovulated :) Very happy! Going to start testing tomorrow I think.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for the ovulation Ickle! Fingers crossed for testing x


----------



## Dani Rose

YIPPEEEEEE!!! * stalk stalk stalk *


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo stalking big style everything crossed for you ickle xx


----------



## Moonbabies

Yay! Congratulations Ickle! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Moonbabies

Well, we heard the heartbeat at 135 bpm which is good news BUT they put me at 6w6days. That worries me because last time they majorly changed my due date the baby didn't make it. I had a positive opk on October 7th, a BFP on October 19th and my lmp was September 21st. I just don't see how I can only be 6w6d. Sigh. Oh well, I am going to try to not worry and enjoy my birthday. We are leaving in a few minutes and going to a cabin in the middle of the woods for the rest of the weekend so I won't be able to be bothered by anyone or check in online. But I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Dani Rose

I got my bfp oct 20th. Last lmp sep 27th I think and I'm only 7wks 2. Anything is possible hun x and they can measure out up to 5 days I think just now?


----------



## calliebaby

Well, i'm either getting an early visit from af, or possibly had an implantation dip today. I guess I'll know more tomorrow....


----------



## calliebaby

Had a little bit if spotting when I wiped. Just once, but it was there. Also having some cramping. I really how af isn't trying to make an early appearance. I never have shorter than a 14 day lp.


----------



## ickle pand

Don't worry too much if you do, it can take a few months for your cycle to get back to normal. It doesn't mean that you have a problem.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have you tested ickle?! X


----------



## kelly1973

yeah ickle hurry up xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I got a bfn last night and another this morning :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Could still be early though I got a :bfn: at 10DPO and a :bfp: at 11DPO. I still have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Dani Rose

Still plenty time hun x x


----------



## ickle pand

My instalert tests just came so I had to test them out lol! Still a bfn though.


----------



## kelly1973

still time i got bfn at 11dpo and bfp at 12dpo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Big temp spike this morning!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Your chart looks good so far callie. When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies, hope you are all ok :flower:

Dani, hope the hormones aren't being too harsh on you x

Ickle, hang in there, got everything crossed for you x

Callie, Good Luck hun!

AFM- I had to share, is it really sad that I am so :happydance: over a + opk? :haha:

Had some ewcm last night and this morning so tested with an IC, looked pretty positive but maybe just a smidge off, used the clear blue digi and got a smiley face (and no blue dye run this time either) Have no idea what CD I am, lost track, but think its in the late 40's early 50's so that smiley face is a very welcome sight x


----------



## calliebaby

I'm trying to hold out until Thursday....knowing me though, probably won't last past tomorrow.lol


----------



## ickle pand

Go catch that eggy lora! 

Good luck for whenever you go test callie.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Go catch that eggy lora!
> 
> Good luck for whenever you go test callie.

Thanks Ickle. Just realised AF is probably going to be due on Eve's Anniversary, 2nd Dec :wacko: Not sure how i feel about that re:testing. Think I'll try and stick it out until after that date tbh?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think I'd avoid testing then too. Before or after would be ok though.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I think I'd avoid testing then too. Before or after would be ok though.

I think its going to have to be after tbh. 26th Nov-2nd Dec is Eves time iykwim? Those days are hers, and our memories of her. I think a negative test would just be more sadness if that makes sense. Not sure if i am making sense, sorry. Hate this time of year. Should just be thankful I've finally got a + OPK anyway and stop thinking about testing, getting ahead of myself, lol. Sorry girls x


----------



## ickle pand

No that makes total sense. A bfn would add to your sadness and you'd feel guilty about being happy about a BFP during that time.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> No that makes total sense. A bfn would add to your sadness and you'd feel guilty about being happy about a BFP during that time.

That's it. Thanks for understanding. Sorry for such a negative post, this thread has been quite positive lately, long may it continue :thumbup::flower: xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw loraloo :( do whatever you need to to get through it. She will be watching over you this time of year xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Lora. 

Ickle have you tested today? X


----------



## ickle pand

I have. Twice but BFNs both times. Roll on tomorrow morning lol!


----------



## Moonbabies

Loraloo, that makes total sense. I'll be thinking of you, congrats on the opk though... at least that is progress.

Ickle, I can't wait for your every update, I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I am just home from my vacation. I'm super sick now which is difficult to handle with my job and a two year old but I am taking it as a great sign things are progressing. I was super sick with Gabriel. Still not looking forward to throwing up in front of 30 kids tomorrow. I don't want them to know I'm pregnant but I'm not sure how long I can just say I'm feeling a little ill.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck ickle. I have everything crossed. 

:hugs: moon that's the way I thought of my sickness. That at least I knew things were progressing ok x


----------



## ickle pand

Well today's temp isn't good. It's dropped right down. Hopefully it's implantation and it'll jump back up tomorrow but we'll just have to see. Today's tests were BFNs too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope it was just an implantation dip ickle :flower: x


----------



## Dani Rose

Well Ickle I am not convinced O is right anyway as Clomid usually delays and one egg could have popped later, prob what happened to my baby C. So I am going with implant dip!

Ive been doing crimbo shopping online and wrote my lists! YAY! Going xmas shopping in Glasgow this weekend with all my photo money from the last month, CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## kelly1973

hugs lora xxxxxx
lets hope its implantation ickle
dani enjoy your shopping


----------



## ickle pand

I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrows temp does.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone,

Moon: hope you feel better soon. Reminds when I was pg with ds2, I happened to be sick at work and in the cantine in front of all the students and colleagues, couldn't hide my pregnancy for long!

Ickle: soooo thinking of you. Hopefully it's implantation dip! 

Dani: how are ypu feeling? Your scan is soon, no so many days to wait now and getting busy w/ shopping might help.

Lora: *hugs* hope your bfp is just round the corner

Hi everyone else I have missed

Afm: cd77 O_O !!!!! I think temp went up a lil bit for the past 2 days, so I may have O'ed, but not really sure. Will see what tomo's temp says.


----------



## Laureen416

Hello everyone!! I am trying to jump in on here after thousands of posts lol!! 

I recently had a mc and have not gotten AF yet, but we have been trying again. First day of actual bleeding was Nov 5th and right now I am having very watery/lotiony type cm. I have been using opk's and have negatives right now. I am not sure if I will even ovulate until after a real AF. I will read through some of these posts and see what everyone has experienced. 

I hope I O, but am just happy that all of that is behind me now, and we can try again. So happy I could probably cry lol.


----------



## Photogmommy

Laureen416 said:


> Hello everyone!! I am trying to jump in on here after thousands of posts lol!!
> 
> I recently had a mc and have not gotten AF yet, but we have been trying again. First day of actual bleeding was Nov 5th and right now I am having very watery/lotiony type cm. I have been using opk's and have negatives right now. I am not sure if I will even ovulate until after a real AF. I will read through some of these posts and see what everyone has experienced.
> 
> I hope I O, but am just happy that all of that is behind me now, and we can try again. So happy I could probably cry lol.

I had a MC on October 30th. I o'ed around the 15th. I tried to O on the 9th (positive opk's no cramps) and didnt. I think the real O came on the 15th I had cramps as well as positive OPK's. Good luck, I have read that the most fertile time is up to 3 months after M/C. Not sure how true that is but it gave me hope.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ickle, hope your temp jumps back up tomorrow. I sometimes wonder if these early hpts now are a curse or a blessing. When I had my eldest (12) you couldnt even test until the day AF was due!

Ummi, nightmare, its horrible just waiting and waiting. Really hope you Ov soon. Think I've said before but with my 3 yr old i didnt get a + opk til i was cd 90 odd :wacko: and a bfp on day 100+ :thumbup:

AFM- OPKs negative today :thumbup: Think I'm more than covered though :blush: I'm all sexed out lol :haha:

BD - Fri am, Sat pm, Sun am, Sun pm and Mon pm. Had a + opk both Sat and Sun but the test on Sun were even darker than Sat. Been crampy today so think I O'd today.


----------



## Laureen416

> I had a MC on October 30th. I o'ed around the 15th. I tried to O on the 9th (positive opk's no cramps) and didnt. I think the real O came on the 15th I had cramps as well as positive OPK's. Good luck, I have read that the most fertile time is up to 3 months after M/C. Not sure how true that is but it gave me hope.

First off, what a beautiful family you have!! 

That definitely gives me hope, and determination to try again right away. There was no baby, just a sac at 7 weeks and I mc naturally so I'm just letting my body do it's thing. Our biggest thing is if it's meant to be it will be. I was also reading the beginning of this thread and see all of these women who are now pg and I'm amazed at how quickly they conceived and they are all far along. I don't think I will tell anyone this time though until we are farther along. I tested 6 days early this last time and we had family pics so I made a shirt that said Big Brother for my son.. Needless to say, I don't know what to do with those pics. They're in a drawer collecting dust :dohh:


----------



## Moonbabies

Ickle, I hope it is just implantation! 
Laureen, I got pregnant with my son with after my first mc. I got pregnant with this baby after one full cycle from my most recent miscarriage. So yes, you can get pregnant again right away. I had bought a shirt for my son too and had him open it at his 2nd birthday party. People put it on him and took lots of pics but I was paranoid (rightfully so as it turned out) and made then cover it up before we took pictures of him blowing out his candles. I'm sorry for your loss and wish you the best.


----------



## Laureen416

LoraLoo: I think these new hpt's are a catch 22 for sure! I was a wreck waiting for my first appointment, and because I found out 6 days early, it seemed an eternity. With my son, I didn't know until I was already about 2 months.

Moonbabies: Ahhh I am all smiles over here. I do not want to get my hopes up, but I DO have faith that it's possible. I'm sorry for your losses, too. MC is a horrible thing, but I'm glad that there is support through it. I wish the best for you as well!!

And Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## LoraLoo

Laureen416 said:


> LoraLoo: I think these new hpt's are a catch 22 for sure! I was a wreck waiting for my first appointment, and because I found out 6 days early, it seemed an eternity. With my son, I didn't know until I was already about 2 months.
> 
> Moonbabies: Ahhh I am all smiles over here. I do not want to get my hopes up, but I DO have faith that it's possible. I'm sorry for your losses, too. MC is a horrible thing, but I'm glad that there is support through it. I wish the best for you as well!!
> 
> And Happy Holidays everyone!

I agree i think finding out early makes you extra paranoid. With my 3 yr old i got a + at 6dpo, but at 7dpo - on a digi. So i was sent for a scan, they told me i wasnt pregnant. They did bloods, then said i was but id miscarry, then that it was ectopic. It did nothing but cause me stress and worry, and if i hadnt tested early i could have avoided all of that! But will i test early again? Probably....lol x


----------



## Laureen416

> I agree i think finding out early makes you extra paranoid. With my 3 yr old i got a + at 6dpo, but at 7dpo - on a digi. So i was sent for a scan, they told me i wasnt pregnant. They did bloods, then said i was but id miscarry, then that it was ectopic. It did nothing but cause me stress and worry, and if i hadnt tested early i could have avoided all of that! But will i test early again? Probably....lol x

I'm not saying I caused my mc, but everyone around me was having one, and when I found out I was pg that is all I thought about. I was so afraid it would happen to me, and it did. The nurse didn't check my progesterone or anything and canceled my appointment this past Thurs to draw more blood. I'm not sure what "good" protocol, if any, there is for a mc. I don't know if I should switch Dr's or maybe have a preconception check-up? Or maybe I am just making a mole hill out of an ant hill lol.

I will probably find myself testing early again, too lol. I'm so thankful there are websites where I can talk to other women going through this stuff because my FH thinks I'm crazy sometimes asking why every time we make love I have to test with an opk etc lol.


----------



## LoraLoo

Laureen416 said:


> I agree i think finding out early makes you extra paranoid. With my 3 yr old i got a + at 6dpo, but at 7dpo - on a digi. So i was sent for a scan, they told me i wasnt pregnant. They did bloods, then said i was but id miscarry, then that it was ectopic. It did nothing but cause me stress and worry, and if i hadnt tested early i could have avoided all of that! But will i test early again? Probably....lol x
> 
> I'm not saying I caused my mc, but everyone around me was having one, and when I found out I was pg that is all I thought about. I was so afraid it would happen to me, and it did. The nurse didn't check my progesterone or anything and canceled my appointment this past Thurs to draw more blood. I'm not sure what "good" protocol, if any, there is for a mc. I don't know if I should switch Dr's or maybe have a preconception check-up? Or maybe I am just making a mole hill out of an ant hill lol.
> 
> I will probably find myself testing early again, too lol. I'm so thankful there are websites where I can talk to other women going through this stuff because my FH thinks I'm crazy sometimes asking why every time we make love I have to test with an opk etc lol.Click to expand...

We probably are a bit crazy :haha: Its hard not to be when you want something so badly though. I never used opk's with my others (just 3 yr old) i wonder how the hell i managed to get pregnant without them when you have such a small window of fertility :dohh:


----------



## Laureen416

LoraLoo said:


> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree i think finding out early makes you extra paranoid. With my 3 yr old i got a + at 6dpo, but at 7dpo - on a digi. So i was sent for a scan, they told me i wasnt pregnant. They did bloods, then said i was but id miscarry, then that it was ectopic. It did nothing but cause me stress and worry, and if i hadnt tested early i could have avoided all of that! But will i test early again? Probably....lol x
> 
> I'm not saying I caused my mc, but everyone around me was having one, and when I found out I was pg that is all I thought about. I was so afraid it would happen to me, and it did. The nurse didn't check my progesterone or anything and canceled my appointment this past Thurs to draw more blood. I'm not sure what "good" protocol, if any, there is for a mc. I don't know if I should switch Dr's or maybe have a preconception check-up? Or maybe I am just making a mole hill out of an ant hill lol.
> 
> I will probably find myself testing early again, too lol. I'm so thankful there are websites where I can talk to other women going through this stuff because my FH thinks I'm crazy sometimes asking why every time we make love I have to test with an opk etc lol.Click to expand...
> 
> We probably are a bit crazy :haha: Its hard not to be when you want something so badly though. I never used opk's with my others (just 3 yr old) i wonder how the hell i managed to get pregnant without them when you have such a small window of fertility :dohh:Click to expand...

Very true!! I have no idea either. Growing up I had it engraved in my mind that pretty much one time having sex and I'd end up pregnant lol. Now that I'm trying, it's a lot harder than I imagined.


----------



## Photogmommy

Laureen416 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree i think finding out early makes you extra paranoid. With my 3 yr old i got a + at 6dpo, but at 7dpo - on a digi. So i was sent for a scan, they told me i wasnt pregnant. They did bloods, then said i was but id miscarry, then that it was ectopic. It did nothing but cause me stress and worry, and if i hadnt tested early i could have avoided all of that! But will i test early again? Probably....lol x
> 
> I'm not saying I caused my mc, but everyone around me was having one, and when I found out I was pg that is all I thought about. I was so afraid it would happen to me, and it did. The nurse didn't check my progesterone or anything and canceled my appointment this past Thurs to draw more blood. I'm not sure what "good" protocol, if any, there is for a mc. I don't know if I should switch Dr's or maybe have a preconception check-up? Or maybe I am just making a mole hill out of an ant hill lol.
> 
> I will probably find myself testing early again, too lol. I'm so thankful there are websites where I can talk to other women going through this stuff because my FH thinks I'm crazy sometimes asking why every time we make love I have to test with an opk etc lol.Click to expand...
> 
> We probably are a bit crazy :haha: Its hard not to be when you want something so badly though. I never used opk's with my others (just 3 yr old) i wonder how the hell i managed to get pregnant without them when you have such a small window of fertility :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Very true!! I have no idea either. Growing up I had it engraved in my mind that pretty much one time having sex and I'd end up pregnant lol. Now that I'm trying, it's a lot harder than I imagined.Click to expand...

A men! You grow up believing just looking at a weenie the wrong way will get you knocked up. When I first started TTC i just knew i would get knocked up on month one!


----------



## Laureen416

Photogmommy said:


> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree i think finding out early makes you extra paranoid. With my 3 yr old i got a + at 6dpo, but at 7dpo - on a digi. So i was sent for a scan, they told me i wasnt pregnant. They did bloods, then said i was but id miscarry, then that it was ectopic. It did nothing but cause me stress and worry, and if i hadnt tested early i could have avoided all of that! But will i test early again? Probably....lol x
> 
> I'm not saying I caused my mc, but everyone around me was having one, and when I found out I was pg that is all I thought about. I was so afraid it would happen to me, and it did. The nurse didn't check my progesterone or anything and canceled my appointment this past Thurs to draw more blood. I'm not sure what "good" protocol, if any, there is for a mc. I don't know if I should switch Dr's or maybe have a preconception check-up? Or maybe I am just making a mole hill out of an ant hill lol.
> 
> I will probably find myself testing early again, too lol. I'm so thankful there are websites where I can talk to other women going through this stuff because my FH thinks I'm crazy sometimes asking why every time we make love I have to test with an opk etc lol.Click to expand...
> 
> We probably are a bit crazy :haha: Its hard not to be when you want something so badly though. I never used opk's with my others (just 3 yr old) i wonder how the hell i managed to get pregnant without them when you have such a small window of fertility :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Very true!! I have no idea either. Growing up I had it engraved in my mind that pretty much one time having sex and I'd end up pregnant lol. Now that I'm trying, it's a lot harder than I imagined.Click to expand...
> 
> A men! You grow up believing just looking at a weenie the wrong way will get you knocked up. When I first started TTC i just knew i would get knocked up on month one!Click to expand...

HAHA okay, okay.. The first time I slept with my son's dad, I ended up getting pregnant and I knew it. I felt it, and never felt that again unfortunately, but now I'm trying and it's almost impossible it seems. Maybe that's my problem.. trying. That seems to be the only constant in this equation lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Looool ladies! I always thought that if you forget your bcp just once you'd get pg straight away (and it actually happenned to a lot of my friends). I could forget it or take it late up to 7 times at some point and I never got pg! Who would think conceiving would be that hard huh?

Afm: finally got my crosshairs this morning yay!!!!!! I'm cd 78!!!! Bring on the tww! Can't feel longer that 78 days!


----------



## jodspods

The last few posts have made me smile!! A
It's so true ladies!! I've been with my DH for 11 years since I was 16 and BCP did what it said on the tin! Been off it for over a year and a half now as it was 1 year 3 months before I conceived!! My biggest fear was falling pregnant before we were ready and now its the fear of how long its going to take!! We will all get there though!


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Looool ladies! I always thought that if you forget your bcp just once you'd get pg straight away (and it actually happenned to a lot of my friends). I could forget it or take it late up to 7 times at some point and I never got pg! Who would think conceiving would be that hard huh?
> 
> Afm: finally got my crosshairs this morning yay!!!!!! I'm cd 78!!!! Bring on the tww! Can't feel longer that 78 days!

So chuffed for you! We can sit out the 2ww together :thumbup: Good luck! xx


----------



## Laureen416

Good morning everyone!!! I'm super excited!! My opk's were darker last week and then lightened up, and now they are darkening again. I'm not sure if it was detecting ovulation last week (we bd'd anyway) or leftover hcg and now I'm REALLY gearing up to ovulate. Or maybe I won't at all this month, but we're trying hard!


----------



## jodspods

Laureen416 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I'm super excited!! My opk's were darker last week and then lightened up, and now they are darkening again. I'm not sure if it was detecting ovulation last week (we bd'd anyway) or leftover hcg and now I'm REALLY gearing up to ovulate. Or maybe I won't at all this month, but we're trying hard!

That's great Laureen!! I had positive OPKs on 2 brands around 20 days after my erpc and then again bang in the middle of my cycle this month! It's so good to know your body is getting back to doing what you want it to isn't it!

Lots of bding for you now!! Fx'd for you!!! X


----------



## Laureen416

jodspods said:


> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! I'm super excited!! My opk's were darker last week and then lightened up, and now they are darkening again. I'm not sure if it was detecting ovulation last week (we bd'd anyway) or leftover hcg and now I'm REALLY gearing up to ovulate. Or maybe I won't at all this month, but we're trying hard!
> 
> That's great Laureen!! I had positive OPKs on 2 brands around 20 days after my erpc and then again bang in the middle of my cycle this month! It's so good to know your body is getting back to doing what you want it to isn't it!
> 
> Lots of bding for you now!! Fx'd for you!!! XClick to expand...

I am so happy and excited to see what happens! The past is behind us now!! We have only missed one day so far of bd'ing lol!! Fx'd and nose and toes for everyone!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ickle did you test this morning? x


----------



## Laureen416

I have a question for all of you ladies! I am curious as to whether your cycles went back to their normal days after a mc. Mine usually started on the 16th/17th of each month depending on how many days were in the month. I started my mc on Nov 5th though, so will my cycles go back to the 16th/17th or are they now going to start around the 5th? Thank you!


----------



## LoraLoo

Laureen416 said:


> I have a question for all of you ladies! I am curious as to whether your cycles went back to their normal days after a mc. Mine usually started on the 16th/17th of each month depending on how many days were in the month. I started my mc on Nov 5th though, so will my cycles go back to the 16th/17th or are they now going to start around the 5th? Thank you!

I havent really had proper cycles for about 6 years (think ive had 5 in that time) as ive been pregnant or breastfeeding (or both at the same time lol) for most of that. But my cycles used to range between 5 and 6 weeks from what i remember. Its over 2 months since i lost baby now and i dont even think i have had AF! I bled for 2 weeks and then had spotting on and off for 4 weeks so its anyones guess! I think the first couple of cycles can be a bit messed up while your hormones and body gets back to normal xx


----------



## jodspods

Laureen416 said:


> I have a question for all of you ladies! I am curious as to whether your cycles went back to their normal days after a mc. Mine usually started on the 16th/17th of each month depending on how many days were in the month. I started my mc on Nov 5th though, so will my cycles go back to the 16th/17th or are they now going to start around the 5th? Thank you!

I was about a 29 day cycle before mc and this cycle I've been 27 days counting when AF really kicked in as opposed to the spotting I'd had for 10 days before AF! Both my cycles after the mc have started with 10 days spotting before AF but that could just be me and I hope yours get back to normal soon!! X


----------



## ickle pand

I did test. Another BFN and I've been spotting so I'm just waiting for AF to start.


----------



## Moonbabies

Oh ickle, I'm so sorry. I know I'm probably just being too hopeful here but... could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ickle I'm sorry, but I hope it's an implantation bleed like moon said x


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think so going by today's temp.


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry hun :hugs: hope the witch gets a move on if shes going to arrive so you can start a fresh month. Maybe thing of it as one month closer to your bfp xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah onwards and upwards to the next cycle. Maybe Santa will bring me a BFP :)


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Yeah onwards and upwards to the next cycle. Maybe Santa will bring me a BFP :)

How fab would that be?! Hope you've been a good girl this year :winkwink: xx


----------



## ickle pand

Me too lol!


----------



## fayewest

Really sorry Ickle, just been catching up xx


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty sure af is going to get me soon to.however, I couldn't temp this morning as my soon woke up three hours earlier than usual. I'm so tired!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle still here cheering you on, wether it be this cycle or next :) 

I am so tired today and so many photo orders, 2 shoots this pm. Want my bed! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Is it tomorrow your scan Dani? Good luck :flower: x


----------



## Dani Rose

Friday :) Can't wait!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Bet you can't wait to see them again :D Can't wait to see piccies and a update x


----------



## Dani Rose

I know I am not leaving without pics this time!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi all, been a while since i last posted in here but im always keeping up to date with everyone, would just like to thank everyone for all the advice and support you have given me over the last 11 months couldnt have found a nicer group of people :flower:

My gorgeous little man kieron arrived on the 12th nov weighing 7lb 7oz


Dani congrats on the triplets cant wait to see some pics of your scan on fri

Ickle got everything crossed for you and the clomid bet your bfp is just around the corner
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoraLoo

congrats hope he is beautiful! xx


----------



## ickle pand

He's gorgeous hope. Congratulations!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Hope! He's soooo cute! I didn't realise you were that far in your pregnancy! ;)

It's fab to see the first batch of babies on this thread! 

Ickle: sorry for bfn. Still cheering you on too! You'll get there and you too you'll post us a nice pic of ur lil rainbow! *hugs*


----------



## merristems

Congrats Hope- beautiful boy :) xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aww hope he's lovely! Congrats ;)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely boy Hope! I'm not far behind you!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful hope :cloud9:

Good luck today dani :flower: how's everyone else? X


----------



## jodspods

MissMummyMoo said:


> Beautiful hope :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck today dani :flower: how's everyone else? X

Yes good luck today Dani!! Can't wait to see piccies!! 

How are you MissMummyMoo?

I'm CD8 today and after some continued spotting after AF (putting down to taking AC so stopped) I think she's finally packed her bags and my DH and I can get down to some BDing!! CBFM gave me a high again today and if my cycle is like last month ill get my peak around Sunday or Monday!! Hoping for an early Christmas present!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed you ovulate soon Jod! So exciting! If you get pregnant this cycle what will be your due date? Or was I the only one who used to work that out :blush:

I'm ok thanks, sick of getting headaches though almost daily I wake up with one and it takes most of the day to shift it :( off to the metro to see a friend and her beautiful baby today. Got our gender scan on Sunday :happydance: x


----------



## jodspods

MissMummyMoo said:


> Fingers crossed you ovulate soon Jod! So exciting! If you get pregnant this cycle what will be your due date? Or was I the only one who used to work that out :blush:
> 
> I'm ok thanks, sick of getting headaches though almost daily I wake up with one and it takes most of the day to shift it :( off to the metro to see a friend and her beautiful baby today. Got our gender scan on Sunday :happydance: x

Oh no you're not the only one!! 23rd August 2013!!! It's strange because I've been tracking my cycles since coming off BCP and even though I had the mc, my cycle dates this month have been the same as last year as I remember thinking how August 24th was my gran who has passeds birthday! Bizzare!!!

Hope the headaches improve!! How exciting for Sunday!!! Will you be sharing the news about the gender straight away?? Was in Newcastle last month but didn't make it to metro - spent hours in eldon square!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Just popping in to see if there is any news from Dani from her scan?

This 2ww is killing me :dohh: I'm not even half way through yet :haha:


----------



## klcuk3

Hope your scan goes well today Dani xx 

Afm - think I'm 5dpo today so of course I went out today to stock up on tests....Tesco's have an offer on Frer's 2pack for £7 so I bought two packs lol! I'm going to try and wait until next Friday to test....I'm so rubbish at waiting!!


----------



## LoraLoo

klcuk3 said:


> Hope your scan goes well today Dani xx
> 
> Afm - think I'm 5dpo today so of course I went out today to stock up on tests....Tesco's have an offer on Frer's 2pack for £7 so I bought two packs lol! I'm going to try and wait until next Friday to test....I'm so rubbish at waiting!!

I'm around the same dpo, my FRERS arrived in the post today- do you know how tempted i was to test? :blush: lol. I'm trying to hold til the 3rd (a week on Monday is AF hasn't shown by then). In reality i think the chances of me waiting til then are.....zero!


----------



## klcuk3

LoraLoo said:


> I'm around the same dpo, my FRERS arrived in the post today- do you know how tempted i was to test? :blush: lol. I'm trying to hold til the 3rd (a week on Monday is AF hasn't shown by then). In reality i think the chances of me waiting til then are.....zero!

If they weren't so expensive I'd be testing now lol! You'll be amazing if you hold out that long....I can't wait that long, I've always tested 4/5 days before AF due and got bfp's that early with my 3 pregnancies....only problem is that it makes the first trimester (if I get that far) seem a life time :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

No update from Dani yet? I'll have to check back later.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I keep on stalking for some news from Dani and MissMM

Me too, 6 DPO here! I always try to wait until 10 DPO, but barely last until 8 DPO!! Lol
(Especially since i had my bfp at 8 dpo with implantation pain at 6)


----------



## Dani Rose

Today we confirmed it will be a twin pregnancy, the 3rd sac only has a fetal pole, we are completely fine with that and actually a bit relieved. The other 2 have a better chance now and 3 was very scary!


So excited!


Sorry for the delay! On a shopping trip with mum this weekend.

Will upload pics Monday x


----------



## LoraLoo

Dani Rose said:


> Today we confirmed it will be a twin pregnancy, the 3rd sac only has a fetal pole, we are completely fine with that and actually a bit relieved. The other 2 have a better chance now and 3 was very scary!
> 
> 
> So excited!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay! On a shopping trip with mum this weekend.
> 
> Will upload pics Monday x

I'm sorry baby 3 didn't make it, glad the twinks are doing well though :D Big congrats again xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry that baby number 3 didn't make it hun but so glad 1 and 2 are doing well :cloud9: x


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry that number 3 didn't make it but so glad to here 1&2 are doing well. It's better for you and them to just have the 2 of them in there. Looking forward to seeing the pics when you get a chance to post them.


----------



## jodspods

Sorry to hear about baby 3 Dani. Enjoy your shopping weekend! Look forward to seeing your scan pic!! X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

jodspods said:


> Oh no you're not the only one!! 23rd August 2013!!! It's strange because I've been tracking my cycles since coming off BCP and even though I had the mc, my cycle dates this month have been the same as last year as I remember thinking how August 24th was my gran who has passeds birthday! Bizzare!!!
> 
> Hope the headaches improve!! How exciting for Sunday!!! Will you be sharing the news about the gender straight away?? Was in Newcastle last month but didn't make it to metro - spent hours in eldon square!!

The headache improved but came back at teatime :( All ok for now though. Oh yes definately I can't keep nothing quiet :haha: I barely ever go into Newcastle ... it scares me :haha: I just stick to the metro :D x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry Dani for baby #3, but glad for your twins and that you're ok with it. Wish you happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## StarTX

Hi ladies, here's my story: Had a mc and started very light spotting on Oct 17. By the time I woke up in the morning on Oct 18, the cramping had turned unbearable and I passed a clot the size of a golf ball (sorry tmi). I bled for about a week. I haven't had AF yet but I've taken plenty of OPKs and have gotten at least 4 positives and different times in my cycle! Its so frustrating! I'm getting false positives or my body is just being weird. I've been getting cramps and ovary pains for the last month but last week I finally had EWCM with these cramps so DH and I did lots of BDing so really hoping for a BFP.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for your loss star :hugs: I really hold you get your :bfp: soon x


----------



## jodspods

StarTX said:


> Hi ladies, here's my story: Had a mc and started very light spotting on Oct 17. By the time I woke up in the morning on Oct 18, the cramping had turned unbearable and I passed a clot the size of a golf ball (sorry tmi). I bled for about a week. I haven't had AF yet but I've taken plenty of OPKs and have gotten at least 4 positives and different times in my cycle! Its so frustrating! I'm getting false positives or my body is just being weird. I've been getting cramps and ovary pains for the last month but last week I finally had EWCM with these cramps so DH and I did lots of BDing so really hoping for a BFP.

Sorry for your loss Star. How far along were you? After the mc did you take a test to see if all the hcg had gone from your body? I've read that can give a false positive on OPKs. It's a good sign you're getting o symptoms though! Fx'd for you!! X


----------



## StarTX

jodspods said:


> StarTX said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, here's my story: Had a mc and started very light spotting on Oct 17. By the time I woke up in the morning on Oct 18, the cramping had turned unbearable and I passed a clot the size of a golf ball (sorry tmi). I bled for about a week. I haven't had AF yet but I've taken plenty of OPKs and have gotten at least 4 positives and different times in my cycle! Its so frustrating! I'm getting false positives or my body is just being weird. I've been getting cramps and ovary pains for the last month but last week I finally had EWCM with these cramps so DH and I did lots of BDing so really hoping for a BFP.
> 
> Sorry for your loss Star. How far along were you? After the mc did you take a test to see if all the hcg had gone from your body? I've read that can give a false positive on OPKs. It's a good sign you're getting o symptoms though! Fx'd for you!! XClick to expand...

Hey there! That's an excellent point about the remaining hcg. I was 6 wks and 5 days. After my mc, the doc monitored my hcg to make sure the levels were receding, the last time I had them checked, they were at 40. I was supposed to go the next week and get another blood test but I never got around to it. I'll be giving the doc a call on Monday...


----------



## fayewest

Massive congrats Hope! 

Dani, sorry for baby 3 but really pleased you are happy! such exciting news xxx


----------



## merristems

AWW Danni really glad twins are doing well, sorry about number 3 but like you say, trplets would be very hard going and much safer for you with twins xx take care of yourself xx


----------



## ickle pand

Just posted this in my journal - 

Totally confused at the moment. The bleeding hasn't come to much. It's very light and keeps stopping and starting. I've had a few cramps but very mild. I think I must've ov'd later than my chart originally suggested so I've over ridden it. I bought a FRER today but got a BFN. I spoke to the fertility clinic on Friday and they said that I should wait until I get a full flow before I consider it a proper period so no clomid yet. My boobs are still killing me which makes me think that this cycle hasn't ended yet.

Anyone have any other opinions?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No idea ickle but could you maybe ask for a blood test as some people's urine doesn work with pregnancy tests so you never know :flower: I have everything crossed for you still x


----------



## Moonbabies

Dani, congrats on the twins but I am sorry about the third baby.
Star, I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish you the best of luck.
Ickle, I wouldn't lose hope yet! Now I know this isn't the best thing to say because I ended up losing my last pregnancy but I spotted on and off a lot at first last time. In fact, I thought I'd started because it was so heavy one day. I don't know how Clomid affects your progesterone after you're pregnant but if I knew then what I know now about luteal phase defect then I would have started Crinone right away with that pregnancy. Apparently I ovulate late in my cycle and only have an 8-10 day luteal phase. It doesn't mean you can't get pregnant bc I have no trouble with that but it means you could lose it. As you know I struggled with the decision to take Crinone but made my doctor test me and my numbers were low. Since I am super sick right now and have only had that one day of spotting I am assuming things are going well. I don't know if any of that helps you but just wanted to tell you it is something to think about. Hugs and good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for both those replies. I think I'll phone the clinic on Monday if nothing's happened by then.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ickle?? Tested??

I will add pics if ppl want to see thought better check its ok first x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Another bouning baby boy here :cloud9: 

Of course we want to see Dani, it's been said many times before in this thread that we LOVE to see pics and positive stories :hugs:

Here is my little man :D


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/54FC3515-4D75-4B0F-BA96-34AD8D49E72F-431-0000002E63F703DE.jpg

Ickle have you tested? 

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats on blue :)

Boys are best!

Here is scan you can see on left 3 is too small, and then my 8 week bump already!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/AA17A887-7AF8-4A6E-BAA4-3B49ED041ED3-1533-000000DA9D165341.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/EB449868-A61E-4CD4-A980-91853AC24E83-1533-000000DA9F0DA2D5.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Beautiful pics! 

Congrats on team blue mmm. 

I tested again today but nothing. The spotting's pretty much tailed away to nothing now too. I phoned the clinic to cancel the appointment I'd made on Friday for the next day 21 bloods and asked their advice since they said to expect a period in 7 to 10 days after the last bloods and its now 11days. They said to wait 4 or 5 more days and if no period then test and call them and let them know the result either way. 

We're not long home from our weekend away and I'm now away back up to Aberdeen to go to the infertility group. I could really do without the driving but I think think is my last chance of going to a meeting this year.


----------



## jodspods

MissMummyMoo congrats on team blue!!! 

Dani lovely scan pic and what a lovely bump too!! 

Ickle still holding out hope for you!! Keep us posted!! 

AFM I got my peak today so I'm officially BDing the next 3 days (trying SMEP)!! I've got an accountancy exam a week today so I do have that on my mind so we will just see how this week goes!....although it just occurred to me the results for that and me being 12 wks would happen at the same time...how fantastic it would be to pass my final exam and announce my pregnancy at the same time...getting too far ahead of myself now but hey you never know!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Massive, massive congrats to you MMM and you Dani!!!!
Love your bump! Already looks like a 4 months one loool!!! Just gorgeous!

Jod: get some boys in the barracks and relax!! Hopefully it will be your month!

Ickle: thinking of you hun. Hope it's late implantation that's why your bfp might not be showing yet. Hang in there. GL.

Afm: 9 dpo, bfn :( will be testing till af arrives as usual. If it's still bfn, I got my cupping therapy on cd2, and then I'll make an appointment with my gp to see if she can refer me to a fertility clinic. I saw an endo last time who gave me metformin, it's going to finish in december. The endo told me there's no point in trying clomid, but gp said a gynae would prescribe it for me. Apparently gynaes and endos disagree on that. Plus I did lost 10% of my weight and am planning on trying to lose more. 
So here is my back up plans. But I still hope bfn turns into a bfp...


----------



## merristems

Lovely Scan pics Danni, mrsmmm :)
Sorry af is messing you around ickle
ummi sorry about bfn, but still time :) 

xxx


----------



## Moonbabies

Dani-- Beautiful pics! I'm so excited for you!
MMM: Congrats on a boy! They are awesome. I love my little ray of sunshine and I like playing outside and doing "boy" things with him. ;)
Ickle-- I am still holding out hope for you. You have to keep us updated. I feel like I'm living vicariously through you going through that excitement and anxiety over again!
Ummi: Sorry for the bfn :( I wish you luck.


----------



## ayclobes

Congrats on the boys! and love the pics dani! 

AFM - i have pregnancy induced tendinitis--i seen an orthaepic dr yesterday and since im pregnant all he could do was give me a shot of novacaine and tell me if it starts to bother to take tylenol. Since getting the shot yesterda, my wrist has felt much better..it still hurts to do certain things, but it is supposed to go away after the baby is here, and if not to go back to the dr and he'd figure something else out. I also ended up going to l&d yesterday to get monitored, because he wasnt moving much--but they said he looked great! i was there for an hour, and he kicked 4ish times in 10ish minutes. They said that due to my placenta being in front, that was why i wasnt feeling it unless he kicked to my left or right sides. He chose to kick me 8+ times on my left side last night..but that was within 2-3ish minutes, then he kicked 4 more times in 1 minute!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just popping in to get some news of ickle. How are you doing?

How is everyone else?


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Just popping in to get some news of ickle. How are you doing?
> 
> How is everyone else?

Bfn too today (9dpo) I didn't feel it was my month, and tbh im not too upset as its our first 'proper' month as cycles been doolally since the m/c. Roll on next month! Hopefully we will both have shorter cycles next time round! xx


----------



## Laureen416

I think I'm out this month. Getting positives on hpt's but neg on a digital. I guess I still have HCG :( Only thing, is my boobs have been tingly/bigger, I've been sleepy and starving lol, and had heartburn a couple of times which was my indicator my last bfp. I am going to chalk it up as it's all in my head. 

I'm glad everyone is doing well!! Love the u/s pics and belly pics! I'm sorry to hear about the tendinitis and hope it goes away after birth. 

Baby dust to everyone and I hope for healthy 9 months for all!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Bfn for me too this morning. My hopes went up this morning after a rising temp, but then...
I also keep having eye line! I see lines that don't even exist lool! I should try one to test with water and see if I can see line! Lool!


----------



## klcuk3

You never know ladies its not over until the witch arrives! Good luck to anyone still hanging in there x

I feel like I'm pregnant this month but yet to test am 8dpo possibly 9 at a push. I've been mega tired, gassy, gone off tea and chocolate, weeing more, tingly/heavy boobs and even felt a bit nauseous. If I'm not pregnant then I'd like to ask my body to stop playing silly buggers lol!


----------



## Laureen416

klcuk3 said:


> You never know ladies its not over until the witch arrives! Good luck to anyone still hanging in there x
> 
> I feel like I'm pregnant this month but yet to test am 8dpo possibly 9 at a push. I've been mega tired, gassy, gone off tea and chocolate, weeing more, tingly/heavy boobs and even felt a bit nauseous. If I'm not pregnant then I'd like to ask my body to stop playing silly buggers lol!

Very true!! I am not sure if you can have your pg symptoms go away and then come back after a mc. They left but now my boobs are tingly, itchy and heavy, and I'm hungry all of the time, and went to bed early from being exhausted the last couple of nights even though I took naps!! lol!! If I still have hcg then af wouldn't think to come yet so why do I have these symptoms that I'm pg or af is coming? lol boooo :cry:

Good luck!! I hope you're pg!!!


----------



## klcuk3

Well I caved in and tested this am......pretty sure its bfn but of course if i squint/hold it at the right angle in the right light....I'm sure there's a hint of a line lol!

Will try to hang off testing again for a couple of days but will probably give in again tomorrow! Argh I hate this part I'm sooo impatient I just wanna know either way NOW!!


----------



## ickle pand

I was sure I posted yesterday ummi but it's not showing up for some reason.

I got a BFN yesterday and didn't bother testing this morning but I will tomorrow, still no AF yet :( I'm going to call the FC tomorrow if still no AF by then and try and get a blood test done. I'm getting worried about a poss ectopic :/

Lora - 9DPO is far too early to consider yourself out hun!


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> I was sure I posted yesterday ummi but it's not showing up for some reason.
> 
> I got a BFN yesterday and didn't bother testing this morning but I will tomorrow, still no AF yet :( I'm going to call the FC tomorrow if still no AF by then and try and get a blood test done. I'm getting worried about a poss ectopic :/
> 
> Lora - 9DPO is far too early to consider yourself out hun!

Do you think the spotting may have been AF? Can they do any tests to actually find out if it was/is? I'm sure the spotting I had last month was AF (I know that was different as I'd only recently m/c, but it came 14 days after my +OPK- which i questioned because I was bleeding when i got the + and assumed that was AF. Did that make sense?! :dohh: ) Sorry I'm waffling. I know you were told to expect a heavy AF too, its just so confusing, really feel for you :hugs:

BFN today too  10 dpo x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: hope it's not ectopic. I read that clomid can thin your lining, I don't know if it does it from first cycle or not. I really hope it's neither if those and that it's hidden bfp!

Loraloo: have you tested again this am?

Afm: tested again, bfn on IC, but I could "see" something so I opened a CB digi... And bfn on that one too. That gave me a big slap in the face! Gonna turn to plan B now. Will phone my gp when af arrives. ( I still have hope she doesn't). Sorry for the rant.


----------



## ickle pand

The spotting definitely wasn't heavy enough to be a period and they told me my lining was very thick when I had the scan so I was expecting something more than that. I'm not to start clomid until I get a proper AF. I don't know what they'll do, maybe more bloods to see what my progesterone and HCG levels are. I'm still having sore boobs, mild cramps and nausea on and off so something isn't right. 

DH has suggested having this cycle off from clomid since I'd be due AF just before xmas (well not at this rate lol) and I'll already be a bit down because the 2nd of Jan would've been our baby's 1st birthday but I think I want to keep going and maybe take a break after 3 months if nothing has happened by then. 

It's still early days for both of you, I hope you get some lovely matching dark lines soon.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Ickle: hope it's not ectopic. I read that clomid can thin your lining, I don't know if it does it from first cycle or not. I really hope it's neither if those and that it's hidden bfp!
> 
> Loraloo: have you tested again this am?
> 
> Afm: tested again, bfn on IC, but I could "see" something so I opened a CB digi... And bfn on that one too. That gave me a big slap in the face! Gonna turn to plan B now. Will phone my gp when af arrives. ( I still have hope she doesn't). Sorry for the rant.

You wouldnt get a + on a digi yet hun, those are way less sensitive than normal tests! I remember getting a + with a digi, and then even the day after i got a -. I was devestated. Blasted things, theyre deffo no good for early testing! Yes I tested today and bfn! xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry for bfn :(
Sorry ickle you're in some sort of limbo. Keep hanging there, we're all here for you. 

Anyone has some news of Ginny and Dodger?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ickle sorry your still stuck in limbo :( X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry you still don't have any answers Ickle. 
Dani, so sorry about the third bean, but thrilled that the other two are growing well. 
Hi everyone else, still lurking and hoping for more bfp's from this thread very soon. Can't believe I only have a month to go.


----------



## Laureen416

Maybe I am not out this month lol!! I am not sure, but I heard that you will not ovulate until all of the hcg is gone. Well I had faint positive after faint positive and crazy opk's but yesterday I had a negative hpt, no matter which way I looked at it. :cry: Yesterday and today I had lotiony cm, and felt like I peed my pants today, but when I got home from work and used the restroom I had ewcm super stretchy and more than I've ever had before. We bd'd last night and tonight we will and the next and however long lol to try and catch it. It's so gross lol but I'm glad my FH loves me like he does because I sent him a pic of the cm I took lol and told him I'm back!!! HAHA This has been such a roller coaster but I'm thankful that my body is somewhat back to normal (granted I ovulate). If not I'm sure af will be here soon.

A question for everyone!!! These last couple of days I have been sore down there, almost achy feeling. Not inside, but the muscles that surround the vagina (labium majus? I looked it up because lips sound gross lol). Has anyone ever experienced that? We aren't rough or anything so I don't know what it is :( It feel like my vagina has the flu lol!!!!


----------



## jodspods

Laureen416 said:


> Maybe I am not out this month lol!! I am not sure, but I heard that you will not ovulate until all of the hcg is gone. Well I had faint positive after faint positive and crazy opk's but yesterday I had a negative hpt, no matter which way I looked at it. :cry: Yesterday and today I had lotiony cm, and felt like I peed my pants today, but when I got home from work and used the restroom I had ewcm super stretchy and more than I've ever had before. We bd'd last night and tonight we will and the next and however long lol to try and catch it. It's so gross lol but I'm glad my FH loves me like he does because I sent him a pic of the cm I took lol and told him I'm back!!! HAHA This has been such a roller coaster but I'm thankful that my body is somewhat back to normal (granted I ovulate). If not I'm sure af will be here soon.
> 
> A question for everyone!!! These last couple of days I have been sore down there, almost achy feeling. Not inside, but the muscles that surround the vagina (labium majus? I looked it up because lips sound gross lol). Has anyone ever experienced that? We aren't rough or anything so I don't know what it is I:( It feel like my vagina has the flu lol!!!!

Fx'd this is it for you Laureen.

I was aware of some pains down there after my mc too but they eased after a month!! 

Get :sex: and plenty of :dust: to you x


----------



## Laureen416

jodspods said:


> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am not out this month lol!! I am not sure, but I heard that you will not ovulate until all of the hcg is gone. Well I had faint positive after faint positive and crazy opk's but yesterday I had a negative hpt, no matter which way I looked at it. :cry: Yesterday and today I had lotiony cm, and felt like I peed my pants today, but when I got home from work and used the restroom I had ewcm super stretchy and more than I've ever had before. We bd'd last night and tonight we will and the next and however long lol to try and catch it. It's so gross lol but I'm glad my FH loves me like he does because I sent him a pic of the cm I took lol and told him I'm back!!! HAHA This has been such a roller coaster but I'm thankful that my body is somewhat back to normal (granted I ovulate). If not I'm sure af will be here soon.
> 
> A question for everyone!!! These last couple of days I have been sore down there, almost achy feeling. Not inside, but the muscles that surround the vagina (labium majus? I looked it up because lips sound gross lol). Has anyone ever experienced that? We aren't rough or anything so I don't know what it is I:( It feel like my vagina has the flu lol!!!!
> 
> Fx'd this is it for you Laureen.
> 
> I was aware of some pains down there after my mc too but they eased after a month!!
> 
> Get :sex: and plenty of :dust: to you xClick to expand...

HAHAHA thank you!!! That little emoticon is funny!!! I feel better now. I wonder if I was just sore because of ovulation? It was really weird! :spermy:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 
Temp dropped today. :(
I'm just waiting for af now ......
:'(


----------



## merristems

:hugs: ummi xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ummi x


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: ummi


----------



## jodspods

Oh ummi :-( x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Any update on you Ickle? X


----------



## ickle pand

I had bloods taken at the clinic this morning and I should get the results this afternoon so I'll know more then. They're testing progesterone, estradiol and HCG.


----------



## ginny83

Hi Ummi, I've been hanging around spying on you all :) Sorry about the temp drop :(

AF turned up so now I'm just waiting to O. I hope I catch the egg but I have such mixed emotions about everything it's hard to think of being excited about being pregnancy again.

My first appointment with the recurrent miscarriage clinic on Thursday. I'm so anxious to see what they tell me. I'll also get to find out if the baby was a boy or girl. My gut feeling is another boy


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for Tuesday Ginny, I hope they can give you some answers and hopefully an easy fix to stop this happening again.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ginny, glad AF finally arrived. I hope everything goes ok on Tuesday and you get some answers :hugs:X


----------



## LoraLoo

:hugs: Ummi, I'm just waiting for AF too, think possibly Tomorrow, very crampy today and lower back ache. BFP's for us both for the New Year i reckon :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi :( 

Ickle, gee I hope today brings some good news in some shape or form.

I had my first MW app, 12 week scan being booked today, FX this is it!


----------



## ickle pand

That's good news Dani. I can't believe you're 9 weeks gone already! Are you starting to show yet?


----------



## Chele78

Hello all, just checking in here to catch up. 

Congrats Dani on the twins! And Hope, your little boy is adorable!

I'll have to go read through the rest for any more good news. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## merristems

Exciting news about the scan danni fx for you and the little ones :) 
Ginny I hope your appointment gives you some answers i cant believe how hard these past weeks must have been :hugs:
Ickle any updates today? Hope your ok xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh Ickle I feel huge, especially at night. Almost out my jeans already!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I forgot to post this here - 

I&#8217;ve just got my results, it&#8217;s as I thought &#8211; I&#8217;m not pregnant but my estradiol level is slightly elevated at 0.57 so it looks like I&#8217;ve got a corpus luteum cyst that&#8217;s stopping my period starting. She wants me to wait another week or so and hopefully a period will start but if not, I&#8217;ve got an appointment for next Sunday for a scan and more blood tests.


----------



## ickle pand

Do you have any maternity clothes or will you have to buy new? You'll hopefully be able to get some stuff in the sales.


----------



## Dani Rose

I was a good stone and a half heavier at the start of Fins pg, so everything is huge! Will need new, and yeh next is a good shout!


----------



## ickle pand

That's cool. I wouldn't know where to start with that stuff lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny: it's understable, and if you and oh need time to start ttc again, it's perfectly normal. You also need time to recover physically and emotionally, and it may take longer this time ( though I hope not). 

Ickle: sorry, that's not a great news, hope they can fix that easily and you can carry on with clomid, unless they have something better. 

Dani: so excited for your 12w scan!!

Lora: thx for your support. New cycle, new hopes! Isn't it?

Hi everyone else!

A quick update. 
CD2 today. I'm okay about it now, it's rather a good thing to have a period after 3 months in limbo waiting to O. Of course I would have preferred a bfp and I had a good cry yesterday morning. But after putting myself together, I did some exercise ( walk at home programm from Leslie Sansone, she's just fantastic and so energetic!), a prayer and then went out with dh and the kids. 
And had cupping therapy this morning.


----------



## merristems

Hi Ladies I just wanted to update you with my news-I had to double check today but yesterday i got a BFP! I'm happy, nervous, gobsmacked all rolled into one! We were having a ttc break! Anyway I wanted to tell you all how much I have apprieciated your support and guidance over my past rocky seven months. I have learnt so much and I am so happy to have found this group. I wish you all speedy BFP also I know there are some more to come for 2013! I will be writing a journal at some stage so keep an eye out for my link on signature xx love and light and above all keep HOPE ;)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww wow congrats Merri :cloud9: 

How is everyone else? X


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Merri!


----------



## LoraLoo

Congrats Merri thats lovely news :flower:

All Ok here, CD 7, hoping for a shorter cycle this time round! x


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats Merri have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

I'm on cd5 now and hoping that this month is the one!


----------



## Dani Rose

Merrii yay awesome news!!! :) Congrats hun :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats merri!


----------



## Moonbabies

Congratulations Merri!!!


----------



## kelly1973

congrats merrie xxxxxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Merristems!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fab news! Congrats Merri! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## jodspods

Congrats Merri!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM I'm out this month :witch: just showed CD23


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant news Merrie!! Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Now who's next?


----------



## LoraLoo

Mrs Miggins said:


> Brilliant news Merrie!! Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Now who's next?

Much as i would love it to be me, I think Ickle is well overdue her turn, so I have everything crossed she's next to announce some good news :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw thank you Lora. If only it was as simple as it being our turn :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I couldn't agree more. I hope it's not far away for you all but definitely agree that it's high time Ickle got some good news.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I've got my scan and bloods today to try and find out why AF is so late. I'll update you when I get the results.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you manage to find out ickle :hugs: x


----------



## ickle pand

Well that was unexpected. Blood test shows that I've ovulated. The spotting I had must've been my period. I've to expect a period in 7-10 days. We only DTD once so I don't think we're in with any chance at all. I need to have a look at my chart and update it.


----------



## Moonbabies

Good luck ickle. You are always so supportive and positive. I can't wait for you to get good news. Everyone on here deserves some good news but you are truly special and I will be ecstatic when I see you get your bfp.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh wow?! Really! It only takes the once ... we only did once when we concieved our angel baby :flower: x


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm not really sure when I ovulated so I've no idea if the timing was good or not lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg wtf. That's insane. I'm so sorry for all the ups and downs, praying for your Xmas miracle ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Dani. It's not looking great though unless my progesterone level jumped up high straight after ov. I'm just looking forward to the new cycle of 2013 where we can get started properly again. It's such a relief to know what's going on though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How very unexpected. I'm bummed that you hadn't realised and didn't dtd enough and potentially missed the window, but on the other hand it's great news that actually you DID have a period and you HAVE ovulated. Shame you missed out on the clomid cycle but maybe it's natures way of forcing you to have a cycle away from the stress and the worry (kind of) around Christmas time. I know this was an emotional time anyway as its coming up to what would have been your angel babies first birthday. I hope you can have a happy and relaxing Christmas and really feel refreshed for that new year bfp. I wil be so excited when it happens I will be wanting to high tail it up to Scotland just to give you a hug.


----------



## LoraLoo

Wow, thats suprised me as much as everyone else. Wonder if the Clomid has somehow kick started your cycle? Oooo crossing everything! Even if you dont get a BFP this month, least you arent just sat around waiting for AF to show now :) xx


----------



## ickle pand

Now I just have to hope I have a proper period so I don't miss the chance to take clomid next cycle.

It is good that I haven't had to worry about temping or peeing on sticks etc. A break now and again does you good I think.


----------



## ickle pand

I do ovulate just not every cycle and not normally very strongly so that's why I'm taking clomid. At least I know roughly when to expect AF now. I just keep hoping this doesn't happen again.


----------



## merristems

Ah Ickle fx you get a nice suprise!! How bizzare!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hugs Ickle, everything crossed it happens soon x

I booked a private scan for Thurs PM, taking the kids, Eeeeek! x


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting! I hope it goes well. I take it the kids know that you're pregnant with twins.


----------



## ginny83

Good luck Dani


----------



## Dani Rose

Nope they will find out there! :)


----------



## ickle pand

That'll be like an early christmas present for them :)


----------



## ginny83

won't they get a shock! priceless :)


----------



## merristems

OOOh Danni thats so exciting cant wait to hear how suprised they are :) x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww that will be lovely for them Dani :cloud9: x


----------



## LoraLoo

CD 11 for me, really hoping I will get a +OPK over the weekend. Knowing my cycles its unlikely but I can still hope! How is everyone else? Is anyone in the 2ww? xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed O is on it's way Lora :)

I'm 19 weeks today :wacko: it's flying by, I can't believe I'm nearly halfway there x


----------



## ickle pand

Got my fingers crossed for you lora. 

I'm in the 2WW for christmas, does that count? lol! Cyclewise I'm just looking forward to starting another clomid cycle, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you lora.
> 
> I'm in the 2WW for christmas, does that count? lol! Cyclewise I'm just looking forward to starting another clomid cycle, hopefully this weekend.

Is that when AF is due? Really? Wow- thats gone so quick (probably hasn't for you with all the guessing and trying to work out what was going on!)

Im not buying any pregnancy tests this month, will obviously buy one if AF doesnt turn up but i just found the early testing stressful last cycle! x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's been really quick but I only found out on Sunday that I'd ovulated and that was about half way through the 2WW.


----------



## Moonbabies

Good luck with your scan Dani! How exciting to let the kids find out that way. Mine is Friday morning and we are debating taking our son. He knows "have a baby in my belly" but he is still kind of young.

Ickle, that is all so weird. Still, you never know about this month! I am sorry you had to have all that confusion. 

Loraloo, I totally understand about not doing early testing. It makes me crazy too and so stressed but it's still hard not to. That's why I bought those stupid cheap tests bc I knew they wouldn't work that early but they were cheap enough that I could try anyway and not waste money. I thought my husband might kill me if I bought another pack of good tests "just in case" and then used them so early I'd have to buy more again.

I am still sick which I take as an excellent sign. I had to spill the beans to one of my classes Friday because I had a migraine and had to leave school but I was surprised by how sweet they were about it. I will feel better after my scan Friday even though technically I will be just shy of 11 weeks then. 

Good luck to everyone and sorry if I forgot somebody.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm officially 2 dpo. I've decided no testing unless late...so that makes testing day Christmas eve.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for your scan moonbabies and good luck for testing callie :)


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies.. Would it be okay for me to join? I am currently in the middle of a miscarriage but as soon as it's over we want to get straight back into trying.


----------



## LoraLoo

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies.. Would it be okay for me to join? I am currently in the middle of a miscarriage but as soon as it's over we want to get straight back into trying.

I'm so, so sorry that you are joining us :hugs: I hope the next few days are as gentle as possible xx


----------



## Moonbabies

I'm so sorry whigfield, you are welcome here and we are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dani Rose

Whigfield I am so so sorry, I read your siggy what an awful thing to happen :( Big hugs xxx


----------



## jodspods

So sorry you're having to join us Whigfield. :hugs: x


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! :hugs: We decided to go with a D&C which is scheduled for Monday. Did anyone here have one and start trying straight after? I know it makes your lining thin but I figured if it's too thin, then baby won't implant anyway, right? :wacko:


----------



## jodspods

whigfield said:


> Thanks everyone! :hugs: We decided to go with a D&C which is scheduled for Monday. Did anyone here have one and start trying straight after? I know it makes your lining thin but I figured if it's too thin, then baby won't implant anyway, right? :wacko:

I had a d&c in September and was told by doctors then not to start trying straight away but when I saw fertility doctor 2 wks later he said to start trying - it's so conflicting! I started using OPKs and ovulated a few days after seein doctor but since my d&c I've been spotting for up to 10 days before AF at around 4dpo and I don't yet know if that's a side effect of the d&c. I'm seeing my dr in January to see what the next steps are.

I hope Monday goes as well as it can for you. X


----------



## merristems

welcome whigfield, so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies I've decided that its time for me to leave this thread. I just don't belong here anymore. It's been 20 months now since my loss, and 17802 posts between this thread and the one that led to this one. After seeing so many lovely friends from these threads get pregnant and move on, I just can't stay anymore. 

I may stalk this thread from time to time to see how you're doing but I'll be unsubscribing. 

I wish you all the very best and hope you get your rainbow babies soon.


----------



## LoraLoo

ickle pand said:


> Ladies I've decided that its time for me to leave this thread. I just don't belong here anymore. It's been 20 months now since my loss, and 17802 posts between this thread and the one that led to this one. After seeing so many lovely friends from these threads get pregnant and move on, I just can't stay anymore.
> 
> I may stalk this thread from time to time to see how you're doing but I'll be unsubscribing.
> 
> I wish you all the very best and hope you get your rainbow babies soon.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## merristems

Ickle I'm so sorry to hear you are leaving you have been the glue that held us all together, but I can understand why you want to leave. I will be stalking your journal and hope that you get the bfp you deserve.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle if you read this, I'm sorry you have had to make this decision. I'll be following your progress in your journal. 
Whigfield, welcome and I'm truly sorry for your loss. In answer to your question I had a d&c, or an erpc after my second miscarriage at 10 weeks. Yes it did thin my lining a lot, and it took me quite a few cycles to get back on track, around 3 or 4 before I got back to normal. The concern is that if you do get pregnant again with insufficient lining it could lead to an early miscarriage but that didn't happen to me. It took me 6 months to get pregnant again, but the erpc was the right thing to do as I couldn't face another natural miscarriage. It's no fun.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Whigfield: sorry you are finding yourself here. I hope tomorrow will be as kind as possible for you. xxx

Ickle: i hope you will be reading this. I'm so sorry you are leaving us, but I totally understand why. I will check on your journal from time to time. We got so attached to you and you've been so helpful to everyone here. Thanks for all the support you gave. It's been 7 months since I'm on this thread, and I remember all the kind words you wrote on here after my mc. I wish you all the best and a beautiful forever rainbow. *hugs*


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh and please do post your bfp on here when you get it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi I can't believe it's been 7 months for you. I was here for just over 6, and you really start to feel "when is it my turn?" My turn came, and I'm sure yours will soon too.


----------



## ginny83

wow ummi, I'm pretty sure I joined this thread at the same time as you... look how different the past 7 months have been for us and yet still here x


----------



## merristems

Yep 7 months for me too, it has been a real rollacoaster hasnt it? Mrs Miggins look at you 38wks!! Wow So exciting to see that :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know, I can't believe it. The 6/7 months before this bfp after my mc dragged so much, this 8 months has completely flown. I feel like I've been pregnant 5 minutes. I am still slightly in denial, I don't even have my case properly packed. I won't believe it until I have a baby in my arms.


----------



## ginny83

it won't be very long until you do MrsM :) x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes so true Ginny!
Oh! Mrs Migg! I haven't realised you were 38 weeks!! Can't wait for your birth announcement!!
*hugs* to all of you! Wish that could be real hugs sometimes cause you all deserve it!


----------



## merristems

My friend just had twins at 36wks she was totally unprepared hardly anything brought for babies! But people seem to muck in and help out! Very excited for a birth announcement here-we havent had one in donkeys years!


----------



## kelly1973

ickle if you read this want you to know will miss you being on here but will be stalking your journal for sure xxxxxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Very happy got my + OPK yesterday (and today) CD 16 which is really really good for me! BD last night and will do same tonight and thats it. We BD loads last month and it didn't work so I'm trying to take a more relaxed approach this month. Will be testing NYE if no sign of AF x


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Ickle il miss you here :( do you mind me still posting in your journal? Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Moonbabies

Ickle,
you have probably stopped reading by now but I'd just like to say that even though I haven't been on this website long, this thread is what got me through the worst times after my miscarriage and you played a large part in that. I have checked in eagerly because I couldn't wait for the day you got your bfp. I will miss your presence here greatly as will many of us. That being said I completely understand why you needed to leave and I just hope that you get your rainbow baby soon. Good luck.
Hugs,
Moonbabies


----------



## Moonbabies

Loraloo-- congrats on your +opk, lots of baby dust! 

AFM-- my scan went really well Friday and I'm starting to let myself feel more excited. I am still very sick but I consider that a good thing.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Ickle, I understand it must be so hard for you and understand why you are leaving, I'm going to subscribe to your journal as I really hope to keep up with your progress :hugs:

Awww that's lovely Moon, congrats :)

:happydance: Lora, fingers crossed this is the month for you! I got pregnant on my 'relaxed' cycle :D We were just enjoying DTD whenever we wanted then I happened to do an OPK which was positive as soon as I done it and we had already DTD before it, done it after and just carried on as normal and low and behold I got my :bfp:

How is everyone else? X


----------



## calliebaby

I'm good. Just trying to hold out on testing. Only five more days! I can do it! I hope....lol. I am feeling very fatigued and can't eat much. Only thing that worries me us that my cm is almost gone. I had a ton when I was pregnant with my son. I hope its just one of those things that isn't necessary to be pregnant.


----------



## jodspods

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you're all well and have a lovely Christmas!

I'm taking a moment to reflect today on my little angel. I would have been 23+ weeks and finding it hard at the moment knowing that I would feel my baby inside me and be looking forward to next Christmas so much! Trying to keep some faith though that 2013 will be our year and things will turn out just fine! 

Xx


----------



## merristems

:hug: jodspods I know how hard that one is, I should also have a baby in my arms over christmas but instead I got an early xmas pressie :) I hope yours is close at hand tooXX
I just wnated to pop in and say Happy christmas everyone I hope you all had fun and lots of nice pressies :) Not been much action on here lately hope everyone is ok xxx
AFM Well I reached 7wks today got my early scan booked for the 5th so praying I will see a baby. midwife booked for 7th Jan for my booking appointment I left it a bit late because I just couldn't face having to cancel it if things went wrong early on. I'm feeling well but hungry and a bit dizzy if i dont eat soon enough, my bbs are sore all over! I lost my job! As of end of Jan so i think im going to have to go self employed this spring until I can sort out getting MA. these things are sent to try us!
Well wishing you all baby dust and a happy new year xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

happy new year ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyeye

Hello Ladies,

Came here to see if i could let out some emotional load. I had issues with fibriods and endometrosis, I got married about a year and a half ago and I and my husband couldn't wait to start having babies. I removed the merena coil I had for about 4 years in me and waited till I saw my first period. After about a year trying we, went the IVF way, as I was told my tubes were compromised by the stage 3 endometriosis I had. After lengthy IVF treatmeants, I got my BFP and was over the moon, but unfortunately I lost my babies. Its been 6 weeks since, but i have my mum and sister telling me to continue to try naturally and a miracle could happen. 

For about 2 weeks now I have been feeling pregnant but I am scared to do anything, could it just be hormones? I did a pregnancy home test 2 days ago and it was negative, but I can't shake this pregnant feeling. I am hoping so much that i might just be miraculously pregnant.


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi Babyeye, sorry you have had to join us, but welcome :flower:

Do you know when you ovulated? Maybe wait a fewmore days and test again? Can take a while for our bodies to go back to 'normal' after a loss, hormones are all over x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know my rainbow baby Louis was born on 3rd Jan after a quick and unconventional labour. He was 7 lb 2 and I am besotted with him. 
I can't wait for you all to be sharing your own happy news and I want to thank all members of this thread past and present for all your support over the last year and a bit. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8B47E35C-CC27-4E2F-B983-42C6E17AB9E8-2784-000003515859967B.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/E5316554-3D31-4069-9DC2-3E8FAC350AA6-2428-000002C8E1AC7253.jpg


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs M he is beautiful, brought tears to my eyes! Congrats x x


----------



## Dani Rose

merristems said:


> :hug: jodspods I know how hard that one is, I should also have a baby in my arms over christmas but instead I got an early xmas pressie :) I hope yours is close at hand tooXX
> I just wnated to pop in and say Happy christmas everyone I hope you all had fun and lots of nice pressies :) Not been much action on here lately hope everyone is ok xxx
> AFM Well I reached 7wks today got my early scan booked for the 5th so praying I will see a baby. midwife booked for 7th Jan for my booking appointment I left it a bit late because I just couldn't face having to cancel it if things went wrong early on. I'm feeling well but hungry and a bit dizzy if i dont eat soon enough, my bbs are sore all over! I lost my job! As of end of Jan so i think im going to have to go self employed this spring until I can sort out getting MA. these things are sent to try us!
> Well wishing you all baby dust and a happy new year xxxx


Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats mrsM, he's gorgeous!
Tell us more about the birth, I love birth stories!

I've been MIA for a while. 1st Jan was my due date. I think I'm 3 dpo now, but not sure as my thermometre is broken and new one has a different reading. But I had O pain, and now creamy cm. so hopefully I'm in the tww.

How are you ladies?


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations MrsM, he's beautiful!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh MrsMig, little Migglet (er Louis!) is adorable!! Congratulations, he's just so adorable!


----------



## Chele78

Congratulations Mrs M!!! Such a cutie!


----------



## jodspods

Congratulations Mrs M he's such a cutie!! 

AFM I'm CD4 and have our next appointment 17th. Going to ask to postpone lap & dye as cycle is more normal (apart from spotting which has been reducing in days) since the mc. My cycle was different by quite a few days before hence not knowing I was pregnant but last 3 cycles have been 26, 25 and 27 days! The spotting started at 4dpo straight after the mc and this last cycle it didn't start til 8dpo...maybe this cycle ill make it to 10dpo if not longer! I'm trying reiki and reflexology and, if they arrive in time, an aromatherapy blend up til O.

I had my cards read the other night - all 5 sets of card brought out the same theme, a big wish, a child will come along soon! I'm hoping so! 

Hope all of you are well! X


----------



## LoraLoo

Congrats Mrs M, he is utterly beautiful! 

Jods, I got my cards read in December, seemed pretty accurate and they said Id get my Rainbow, so fingers X'd!

Hope everyone else is ok, Im just waiting to O, got a few niggles so think it could be in the next couple of days x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone!
A little update from me: temp went up for the past 2 days. I think I'm 2 dpo, just need confirmation tomo.
Last time wasn't O after all, and new thermometer is working fine.
Bring on the.TWW!
Anyone else in the tww?


----------



## jodspods

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi everyone!
> A little update from me: temp went up for the past 2 days. I think I'm 2 dpo, just need confirmation tomo.
> Last time wasn't O after all, and new thermometer is working fine.
> Bring on the.TWW!
> Anyone else in the tww?

Hi Ummi,

Fingers crossed for another high temp tomorrow! I'm using CBFM and peaked 2 days ago on CD13 which was such a relief as I had no highs in the run up to it! Last 3 cycles I've had highs since CD7! The only thing I've done differently is reflexology and reiki!

I was at ACU this week too and dr wants to reperform HSG! If clear ill get clomid in a couple months to strengthen O and if not clear, ill get a lap & dye! Feeling positive though that it will happen for us before we get to clomid! 

This is going to be a long TWW!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck 2ww ladies!


----------



## mararose93

Hi ladies,

im new to this whole online thing, so bear with me if you can, lol.

I miscarried 3 weeks ago (ended 3 weeks ago) i was 6 1/2 weeks along, i also lost all the symptoms i had and my hcg levels went back to normal. Myhusband and I started TTC about 1 week after. It's now been 2 weeks since started TTC and i suddenly started getting some symptoms again??

Heartburn
tingly and full breasts
tender/full uterus area for about half an hour a few nights ago.

Just wondering if any of you had this happen and got good news afterwards(positive test)?? 
I have never had these during pms or ovulation before!

God Bless!


----------



## LoraLoo

mararose93 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> im new to this whole online thing, so bear with me if you can, lol.
> 
> I miscarried 3 weeks ago (ended 3 weeks ago) i was 6 1/2 weeks along, i also lost all the symptoms i had and my hcg levels went back to normal. Myhusband and I started TTC about 1 week after. It's now been 2 weeks since started TTC and i suddenly started getting some symptoms again??
> 
> Heartburn
> tingly and full breasts
> tender/full uterus area for about half an hour a few nights ago.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you had this happen and got good news afterwards(positive test)??
> I have never had these during pms or ovulation before!
> 
> God Bless!

Sounds like you could be ovulating hun :flower: Im sorry for your loss.

7 dpo here, just waiting it out! x


----------



## BrossRN

HI,ladies I am new here. I am a mommy to a precious 4 year old little boy. I recently had a mc in december at 6 weeks after 14months of trying. This was totally unexpected bc my first pregnancy was completely healthy. We are going to keep trying. I am considering buying a clear blue easy fertility monitor. 

Has anyone ever used one of these? I am trying to decide if they are worth the cost. We are wanting to try to conceive again as soon as possible.

Praying for all you ladies to get your BFP soon and lots of baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## jodspods

BrossRN said:


> HI,ladies I am new here. I am a mommy to a precious 4 year old little boy. I recently had a mc in december at 6 weeks after 14months of trying. This was totally unexpected bc my first pregnancy was completely healthy. We are going to keep trying. I am considering buying a clear blue easy fertility monitor.
> 
> Has anyone ever used one of these? I am trying to decide if they are worth the cost. We are wanting to try to conceive again as soon as possible.
> 
> Praying for all you ladies to get your BFP soon and lots of baby dust to everyone :)

Hi Bross,

Sorry about your loss! :hugs:

I bought the CBFM just before I fell pregnant and have used it since my first cycle after my MC. It's picking up my hormones but as my doctor said on Thursday, the hormones may do the right thing but the egg may not be released. This cycles been a bit different on the monitor for me but I've just had my peak so fingers crossed. It might be expensive but long term it will help you know what's going on x


----------



## BrossRN

Thanks so much!


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi hun, i have a cmfm but i havent used it this time round, i prefer the normal OPK's x


----------



## mararose93

LoraLoo said:


> mararose93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> im new to this whole online thing, so bear with me if you can, lol.
> 
> I miscarried 3 weeks ago (ended 3 weeks ago) i was 6 1/2 weeks along, i also lost all the symptoms i had and my hcg levels went back to normal. Myhusband and I started TTC about 1 week after. It's now been 2 weeks since started TTC and i suddenly started getting some symptoms again??
> 
> Heartburn
> tingly and full breasts
> tender/full uterus area for about half an hour a few nights ago.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you had this happen and got good news afterwards(positive test)??
> I have never had these during pms or ovulation before!
> 
> God Bless!
> 
> Sounds like you could be ovulating hun :flower: Im sorry for your loss.
> 
> 7 dpo here, just waiting it out! xClick to expand...

Thank a lot! Hope you get some good news!:hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

welcome to our newbies, sorry for your lisses, but I hope you all get your bfp soon.

I'm glad I'm not aline in the tww, can't wait to see sime more exciting news on this thread.

Mrs M:: I loooooooove your profile pic!!
Loraloo: when are you planning on testing? Ir are you waiting till af is late?

Afm: officially in the tww, 3 dpo today, yeah!!


----------



## Dani Rose

How is everyone??? Anything I've missed? Going to have a read back!


----------



## merristems

Hi danni how are you and the twins getting on how many weeks are you? Im ok we are snowy here inthe south west so took day off as scared of driving in these conditions in my condition! Got 12 wks scanon 2nd im bricking it, but just had a bout of ms so think things are ok!! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Doh i see your ticker now congrats xx


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies, it's been a while, I hope you're all well, always in my thoughts. Much love xxxx


----------



## oyinkan

Hello ladies,am new here and I am seriously worried to know when to start BDing....had 2 m/c last year,one in march and the other in oct....and I ttc in Dec and my lmp in dec was 10 n on new year PT was negative and on 21 jan had another chemical m/c according to my Dr. And confused on when to start BDing cos can't wait until Af....want to start right away...........Need advice .(Y)


----------



## Chele78

Hi ladies... I just wanted to share our good news, I know it's always a bit tough to do this on this board, but you've been with me in the roughest of times after we lost our little angel last winter and without your emotional support this wouldn't have happened.

So this past Wednesday, we finally welcomed our little Amelie Brynn, at 41 weeks and 3 days. She's a tiny tike - 2.992kg / 6.6lbs, born after a long drawn out labor, failed induction and finally an unplanned csection. But she is doing well and is entirely perfect. We're besotted. 

I still follow you all on this thread and wish you much rainbow baby dust.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's awesome Chele! I'm so glad that you finally have your little bundle of joy! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats chele!!! She's beautiful!!

Hi faye! How are you doing? Hope everything is ok for you. 

Oyinkan: welcome to our thread. Doctors would want you to wait until your first af to start ttc for dating purpose. Apart from that, if you are not having any complications following your mc, there is no medical reason to wait you may ovulate, you may not. It all depends, as your hormones may be all over the place for a while after you mc. 
Wish you the best!

Dodger: loving the spoiler ;-)


----------



## LoraLoo

Congratulations Chele she is beautiful :flower:

How is everyone?

AF got me today :cry: I knew to expect it as id got BFN's but this month just seems to have hit me harder. It would be my little mans due date in 2 weeks, and I really really wanted to be pregnant before then, but I'm not :nope: Ive been packing all his little things away in to his memory box today- his scan pics, footprints, blankets etc. 6 boxes at the top of the wardrobe and only 4 babies with me. Broke my heart. I know I'm blessed to have 4 with me, but no Mum should have to bury 2 of her babies. Im sorry im having a woe-is-me day.


----------



## oyinkan

Ummi2boyz said:


> Congrats chele!!! She's beautiful!!
> 
> Hi faye! How are you doing? Hope everything is ok for you.
> 
> Oyinkan: welcome to our thread. Doctors would want you to wait until your first af to start ttc for dating purpose. Apart from that, if you are not having any complications following your mc, there is no medical reason to wait you may ovulate, you may not. It all depends, as your hormones may be all over the place for a while after you mc.
> Wish you the best!
> 
> Dodger: loving the spoiler ;-)

Thanks ,no complication after m/c so will be using pos opk to know when am to ovulate.


----------



## merristems

Congrats chele what a beauty and a lovely name xxx
Sorry af got you lora :hug:
Dodger that is sooooooo exciting well done lovely lady xxxx 
Hi faye how are you? Xx
Ummi how are you and the family hope your well xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw chele congrats! Adorable!!! x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning ladies!
I'm still shocked!
Went to POAS and the very faint line was still there, but this time I could see it no matter which way I looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: pregnant! 1-2!!
I so hope it's my sticky bean!! 

Lots of sticky thoughts for all of you!!
*Special hugs* to loraloo xxx
Hope you'll join me this cycle!!

How is everyone else? Where are you all?

Kelly, I saw your ticker, OMG 31 weeks! Where did the time go?
Merri: you too, already 11 weeks? When will u have a scan? Keep us posted!


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg yayayayay!!! Congrats :)


----------



## oyinkan

Congrat and am so happy for you.........lot of sticky bean soon to us that remain too:happydance::baby:


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Ummi!! I'm so happy for you!! :)


----------



## merristems

Yippie Ummi that is wonderful news congratulations to you and your family xxxx
I know time has flown by my scan is friday afternoon eeekkk!! I cant believe kelly is already 31wks the months have really dissappeared!
Ginny nice temp spike xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

ummi2boyz said:


> good morning ladies!
> I'm still shocked!
> Went to poas and the very faint line was still there, but this time i could see it no matter which way i looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: Pregnant! 1-2!!
> I so hope it's my sticky bean!!
> 
> Lots of sticky thoughts for all of you!!
> *special hugs* to loraloo xxx
> hope you'll join me this cycle!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where are you all?
> 
> Kelly, i saw your ticker, omg 31 weeks! Where did the time go?
> Merri: You too, already 11 weeks? When will u have a scan? Keep us posted!

wooohooo!!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Congrats ummi :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

dodgercpkl said:


> ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies!
> I'm still shocked!
> Went to poas and the very faint line was still there, but this time i could see it no matter which way i looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: Pregnant! 1-2!!
> I so hope it's my sticky bean!!
> 
> Lots of sticky thoughts for all of you!!
> *special hugs* to loraloo xxx
> hope you'll join me this cycle!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where are you all?
> 
> Kelly, i saw your ticker, omg 31 weeks! Where did the time go?
> Merri: You too, already 11 weeks? When will u have a scan? Keep us posted!
> 
> wooohooo!!!!Click to expand...

Dodger: I believe we're going to be bump buddies??!!

Thanx ladies, all your support means a lot to me. All the suport you've all given me all this time is priceless. I have a special thought for Ickle, who is not with us on this thread anymore, but her support and advice has meant a lot. Hope it sticks, mow is the scary time but exciting nonetheless. PMA all the way!

Will keep you posted on the progression. Please stick lil bean!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi2boyz said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies!
> I'm still shocked!
> Went to poas and the very faint line was still there, but this time i could see it no matter which way i looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: Pregnant! 1-2!!
> I so hope it's my sticky bean!!
> 
> Lots of sticky thoughts for all of you!!
> *special hugs* to loraloo xxx
> hope you'll join me this cycle!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Where are you all?
> 
> Kelly, i saw your ticker, omg 31 weeks! Where did the time go?
> Merri: You too, already 11 weeks? When will u have a scan? Keep us posted!
> 
> wooohooo!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Dodger: I believe we're going to be bump buddies??!!
> 
> Thanx ladies, all your support means a lot to me. All the suport you've all given me all this time is priceless. I have a special thought for Ickle, who is not with us on this thread anymore, but her support and advice has meant a lot. Hope it sticks, mow is the scary time but exciting nonetheless. PMA all the way!
> 
> Will keep you posted on the progression. Please stick lil bean!Click to expand...

We are!! :D I'm due Oct 7th. How about you? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is it weird that I'm actually not scared out of my wits or a bundle of nerves? I just feel so happy and excited about this pregnancy and I so did not expect that. I'm praying that both of our little ones stick!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my god! AWESOME news on this thread! 
Firstly big hugs for Loraloo. I hope it happens really soon for you. Those due dates are tough and I cannot imagine what you have gone through. You are right, no mum should have to go through that twice. 
Chele, huge congrats. Amelie is beautiful and I love the name. Another rainbow to add to the list from this thread. 
Ummi, Dodger, I'm so thrilled for you both. I had a feeling we would see a bfp or two this month. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's fab dodger!! Due date for me 11th october, God willing. 
I want to enjoy it too, just knowing that it can happen again after a loss. I really thought I'd never see a bfp again in my life. 

Mrs Mig: nice to hear from you too. How are you and lil one?


----------



## hopeithappens

Sorry dodger how did i miss that :haha: congrats :happydance:

:hugs: loraloo couldnt even begin to imagine how hard it must be to go through that :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi, do try to enjoy it. It took a lot of effort for me to relax and enjoy my pregnancy and I had my share of wobbles but I'm so pleased I can now look back and remember a happy pregnancy rather than a time when I felt stressed and anxious. It's very hard though. 
We are doing fine thank you. It really is so much easier second time around. Louis is an adorable baby and I am enjoying every minute of him.


----------



## dodgercpkl

hopeithappens said:


> Sorry dodger how did i miss that :haha: congrats :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: loraloo couldnt even begin to imagine how hard it must be to go through that :hugs:

Haha! No worries. I haven't been active much on this thread, so it's no surprise that you missed it!  I pop in from time to time to check up on people though. :) 

Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs mig: happened the same to me with ds2, way easier second time around. Even sleepless nights seemed easier! Hope it stays like this for u!


----------



## horseypants

congrats dodger and ummi : )


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi - do you have a journal?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No i don't :(
Always postponed opening one.


----------



## Dani Rose

Such good news over here, long may it continue!!! dodger congrats again :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ummi2boyz said:


> No i don't :(
> Always postponed opening one.

haha! Mine kept getting re-opened.  I'm glad I have it though... it's an easy place for me to keep all of my thoughts, changes in things, etc.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I may open a PAL one when I feel ready. Not sure when that will be though ;-)


----------



## dodgercpkl

lol I'm figuring I'll open mine soon. Let me know when you do so I can stalk you!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No problem! :D


----------



## mararose93

Hi Ladies!

So glad to hear good news around here :D How is everyone feeling?

So I finally got AF, i'm just glad I know where I'm at, now I know where I'm at :)


----------



## oyinkan

Ladies am in my CD 11 and opk is no more showing postive result...Confused state.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Were they positive before? If yes then you're likely to ovulate soon. They usually turn negative afterwards. You can also have positive opk's different times during your cycle as your body is gearing up to O, but not actually ovulate. Good luck, get bd'ing just in case.


----------



## debzie

Just thought I would pop in and say congratulations to ummi and again to dodge. So so happy for you both. X


----------



## dodgercpkl

i'm miscarrying again debz


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwww no so sorry dodge :hugs:


----------



## oyinkan

Sorry dodgercpkl


----------



## merristems

Dodger im so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## debzie

So so sorry dodge. Hugs x


----------



## BrossRN

Hi, ladies, I am 19 dpo and I am having positive opks. Could this mean I am pregnant. It would mean i am 5 weeks. I am just too nervous to take a hpt bc i do not want to be disappointed. What do yall think?


----------



## merristems

BrossRN I would do a pregnancy test, opks arent always that accurate or you could be ovulating late or again??


----------



## oyinkan

Ladies pls is it possible for opk to b postive when one is PG.


----------



## Dani Rose

It is but you can also have a surge before AF, no way to tell unless poas! :)


----------



## ginny83

Dani - I saw your post on Ickle's journal, hope everything is OK x


----------



## merristems

Yes dani i hope the babies are ok thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I am ok, just upset and angry, wasn't treated very nicely. Home and trying to rest :(


----------



## Lydsie

Hey! I'd like to join you ladies here. Hubs and I had our loss almost a week ago and we have decided to start TTC right away! So I have begun charting and today am down to spotting. FX for this cycle to be it. :D

A bit about us: Hubs and I are both originally from the ATL area but we have lived in China (not too far from HongKong) for over 2 years now and plan to stay for life. Our loss was our first, but we are really hopeful. 

GTKY: If you could travel internationally, where would you go?


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi girls, not posted in here a while, I got my bfp this morning. Dani, I'm sorry you werent treated very well, nothing like making a hard experience even more difficult :hugs: Hope everyone else is ok? x
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG!!!!! LORAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! 
Tons and tons of congrats!!!! That's fab!!!!!! I kept thinking about you these past few weeks, and I can't imagine how hard it must have been, but I'm just so so so happy for you! That's enough to make my day!

Come and join us on the PAL thread that was started by Lozdi. 

Dani: sorry you were not treated well. Hugs. Just a tiny question: I thought you'd be on the PAL thread too, but I don't see you there and I miss you!!! Have you got a journal or something? Hope everything is ok. xxx

Welcome Lydsie, sorry for your loss. I hope you get your bfp soon. 
Btw: I'm a french expat in London, I did not travel that far, but still... ;-)


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> OMG!!!!! LORAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!
> Tons and tons of congrats!!!! That's fab!!!!!! I kept thinking about you these past few weeks, and I can't imagine how hard it must have been, but I'm just so so so happy for you! That's enough to make my day!
> 
> Come and join us on the PAL thread that was started by Lozdi.
> 
> Dani: sorry you were not treated well. Hugs. Just a tiny question: I thought you'd be on the PAL thread too, but I don't see you there and I miss you!!! Have you got a journal or something? Hope everything is ok. xxx
> 
> Welcome Lydsie, sorry for your loss. I hope you get your bfp soon.
> Btw: I'm a french expat in London, I did not travel that far, but still... ;-)

Thanks Ummi :) I will have a look for the thread now xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats LORA!!!!!!

Ummi I just dont have time to chat on here, when im on my computer I need to edit so I didn't join groups. I will have some time mid april once I stop work so will be more chatty then x


----------



## merristems

Welcome Lidsie sorry you find yourself here, I hope that you recover quickly xxx
Lora I'm soo happy for you xxx
Dani hope that you're ok and the babies, Been thinking about you, sorry that you were treated badly, rest well xxx


----------



## Malcolm12

I just found out today that I miscarried. Though I knew it before the doctors were able to confirm it. I'm really down, but we would like to start TTC right away. I am considering charting, but should I wait until AF or just start now?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry for your loss. 
After my mc, i started charting when the bleeding stopped.


----------



## ginny83

Hi Malcom, sorry that you find yourself here

This thread isn't as active as it use to be - lots of the ladies are now pregnant with their rainbows or have even had them!


----------



## merristems

Hi malcom, you dont have to wait until af most of us got straight back to ttcal but its a personal thing really. My bleeding lasted nearly a month then had one week no bleeding then af so i wasnt really in the mood to bd. Charting deffinately helped me figure out my cycles and the changed as the months went by. But yes wait until af starts then start charting. Everyone heals differently, some get pregnant straight away others like me took 6 months, some are still waiting. Just take time to emoitionally recover it is a hard and lonely journey mc, but talking to others does help. Big hugs xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi how are things today? xx

Malcolm- I would probably wait until you got your first AF before charting, Im not sure if your temps would be all that accurate otherwise? Im not entirely sure though, I only temped this last cycle (and got bfp) Good luck hun and sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Lora for asking. Back to square -1. The scan showed a sac, no fetal pole. It measured 4-5 weeks, I am 7+1. :(
Next time maybe...


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Thx Lora for asking. Back to square -1. The scan showed a sac, no fetal pole. It measured 4-5 weeks, I am 7+1. :(
> Next time maybe...

Life can be so cruel hun :nope: Just so unfair (((((((()))))))


----------



## Malcolm12

Thanks. I may wait to chart but I did buy an OPK kit. I was out of town for 2 weeks and came back for Valentine's Day. My husband and I got a hotel room and planned a romantic night but that was when the bleed started and the cramps were so severe we had to go home. It took another week for doctor's to confirm it was a MC. A part of me is eager to try again, but another part is just numb. I cried all week waiting for results, but I haven't cried once since i got the news.


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, I'm so sorry to hear that :( 

Sending lots of hugs your way, I hope you're doing Ok x


----------



## Dani Rose

Ummi :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just want to say hi to the new ladies. I graduated from here a long time ago, my baby is almost 8 weeks old but I still like to check in. 
Malcolm I started ttc straight away but started charting after the first AF following my miscarriage. The first couple of cycles were all over the place but once they settled down it taught me loads about my body and my cycles. It took me 7 months to get pregnant again but I didn't have time on my side as I'm almost 40. When it seemed to be taking forever I took up running 3x a week to give me another focus and I'm sure that helped. Good luck and sorry for your losses. 
As for where I'd like to travel, I'd love to visit the Deep South. I want to drink in bars in Louisiana and see the Mississippi. Also my partner lived in Hong Kong as a child so I would like to go there too.


----------



## oyinkan

congrats lora and welcome to the thread lidsie and malcolm. well Af got me yesterday been my 1st cycle after chemical m/c so am on the journey again.....good luck to us on the journey of ttc


----------



## ginny83

thanks Ummi, not sure if this one is going to be a happy ending though - started spotting today and my temp is really low


I really hope it is though!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny, I hope you don't have to go through this again :-(


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope its just baby getting settled in and nice and comfy ginny x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope everything is going to be ok for you and baby. I'll keep thinking of you hun xxx.
Lora: how are you? Haven't seen you posting in a while. Hope you''re ok.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hope everything is going to be ok for you and baby. I'll keep thinking of you hun xxx.
> Lora: how are you? Haven't seen you posting in a while. Hope you''re ok.

Im ok thanks Ummi :flower: Keep switching from positive thoughts to negative thoughts- its quite draining. Ive been following your posts hun :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx. I feel the same... Trying to stay positive is really hard!
I sincerely hope it's your forever rainbow. xxx


----------



## ginny83

Staying positive is very hard work! I've been let down so many times in the past, it's hard to keep thinking its going to be OK - but i'm trying!! I told DF that I know I'm going to be upset not matter what if things don't turn out OK, so may as well try and keep my stress down as much as I can!

I feel a bit better today about everything. My temp seems to be back up, but M was sick on and off through the night so I didn't get a good sleep, but I'm going to stop temping now!

I did a FRER today as well and it seems a bit darker so I'm going to get my bloods done and leave things until I hear back about them.

Also, I think the spotting has stopped or gotten lighter - hard to tell as it was a very light brown and the left over stuff from the progesterone makes it hard to tell what cm I have


----------



## MightyMom

I said it in the other thread, but I was spotting almost my entire first tri. Then I had a heavy bleed at 14 weeks and 18 weeks and 22 weeks. I kept thinking the worst, and I kept getting the surprise news that all was well. So I'll cross my fingers that all is well with you too. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Keeping it all crossed for you Ginny and Ummi.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! hope everyone is doing well! and I cannot wait til you ALL have/get your miracles! baby dust to everyone! we will NOT be ttc until 4-5 years from now..which would put it at 2017-2018! If anyone wants to read the birth story..here's the link! feel free! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...n-philip-waynes-birth-story.html#post26074291


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm going to have a read through your story!
I just saw your ticker: may I ask, are you adopting a lil boy too? If that's the case then that's fab!!

Thx for the update!


----------



## ayclobes

Ummi, we've been in the process of adopting our neice's son since this time last year(well, we said we would this time last year, had to complete home study and get licensed for foster care). We're finally in the adoption process--his bio dad finally agreed to the open adoption. Preston & Tristan are so close in age, its hectic but we love every minute of it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's fantastic!!! They'll build wonderfull memories together! Sure it's hard work, but it will be so rewarding in the end! (Actually I think I remember you talking about it now that I read your post). Well done and GL w/ everything.


----------



## ayclobes

Ummi, thank you! Tristan sleeps 12hrs at night still, and we're working on getting Preston to sleep until atleast 3-4am before he gets up for a bottle! but, hes doing good!


----------



## fayewest

Hello ladies, its been ages since I caught up and have no chance of reading back through everything, just wanted to check in and say hello. We start IVF on weds, very scary! x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great to see you Faye!
Good luck with ivf on wed! Hope you'll need it only once.

Nothing much happening on my side. I had a second mc, so am starting all over again. 

Wish you the best, and that your rainbow is just round the corner!


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with IVF Faye, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks ladies, s soo sorry for your loss Ummi, I hope you are doing ok xxxx


----------



## merristems

Good luck with ivf faye xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx faye. I'm doing good. I have a lot on my plate atm, so it helps. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks so so much everyone, you ladies here kept me going forwards at a time I didnt want to, I will never forget that


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's true, this thread has been so helpful, and all the ladies on here wonderful. All we can hope for is still loads of :bfp: for the ladies who are still waiting for it. Glad the majority of us already have their rainbow in their arm!

GL for tomorrow faye. xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hi ladies, not sure if anyone updated. I was admitted to hospital end of feb with broken waters. I held on to 25 weeks and on march 21st had the twins. Amie is in the NICU, sadly lucy was born sleeping. Just wanted to pop in and let you all know xxx


----------



## merristems

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hi dani, good to hear from you, ickle has been keeping us up to date. Im really sorry to hear about Lucy my heart goes out to you. Im really pleased to hear Amie is a little fighter. how are you honey?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Dani. 
Ickle nicely updated us on your news. So sorry it happened that way. Sorry for the loss of your little Lucy. You are being so brave. Sending lots of positive vibes for little Amie, hope she is getting stronger every day. 
Lots of hugs to you, you'll be in my prayers. xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Dani, thanks for coming in to update us! I'm so sorry to hear about Lucy. I'm sure she's watching over her sister. Amie is such a fighter! Five weeks and counting, I hope she continues to improve. Keep us updated!! :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Oh Dani I am so sorry, thinking of you and your baby fighting through, lots of positive vibes and love xx


----------



## fayewest

I am going to a scan Friday ... The IVF injections have been fine, aside from being a bit spotty I am doing ok, I kind of feel like this time isent going to work, I dont know why, but its keeping be calm. How is everyone doing? 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## fayewest

MASSIVE congrats Ummi xxx


----------



## calliebaby

((hugs)) Dani. So sorry to hear about your loss. I'm praying for your beautiful little fighter.


----------



## ayclobes

Dani - oh my, i'm sorry for your loss, but you have a little fighter on your hands! I could not imagine what you're going though, but you're a trooper!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Hugs and prayers from me dani.

Af came yesterday. I am ok within though. First Af after loss is super horrible though.
We will keep trying, but hopefully not obsess anymore.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thank you everyone. I'm staying strong for Amie :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

She'll get there hun. She's as strong as her mummy. 
How is she doing? How are Fin and Leila? And you hun and your dh? Take care. xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all doing ok, just thought i would swing past and give you an update .... 

Next scan is going to be onMonday, first EC date would be Wednesday, likely to be at the end of next week though, wee bit frightened now ;0(


----------

